# Nail Polish you're wearing right now?



## Salope

I am looooooving OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark. It's a very dark purple that looks almost black on. Kind of Goth &amp; vampy and I love it.

What's everyone else wearing at the moment?


----------



## Min

Im not wearing any but you just made me wanna paint my nails lol:icon_chee


----------



## monniej

i'm an natural finger nail girl. love them clean and short. now, my toes are another thing altogether!:icon_chee


----------



## Amethyst

I was wearing some glittery Sally Hansen Xmas red color but took it off - getting my nails done tomorrow!


----------



## jennycateyez

not wearing any right now, i never paint my nails because it only lasts a day or two they always chip:icon_love


----------



## bunni

sally hansen, forgot the color and too lazy to look up, its a brownish purplish kinda color. I love doing my nails. :icon_smil


----------



## redrocks

Let's see, right now my toes are:

OPI - I'm really not a Waitress

My fingers are:

OPI - Honeymoon Sweet


----------



## Min

When my nails are painted they are usually the french manicure. I love it! It looks good with my color &amp; matches everything weither it be casual or dress :icon_wink


----------



## hissycat

I got some DHC nail polish samples recently, and I'm really impressed. Minimal chipping, which is usually a big problem for me. (Still, I stick with light colors on my fingernails to hide the inevitable chips when they do come along.)


----------



## litlbitprincess

Nothing right now :icon_redf they need to be done..


----------



## bebexkhmergrl

coral pinkish color... they're chipping though.


----------



## LipglossQueen

OPI Nail Envy lol!


----------



## Becka

Two coats nail envy and one coat OPI coppery/shimmery brown color


----------



## Saja

i have rimmel 60 seconds star shine on my toes none on my nails though


----------



## L281173

Presently, I am wearing Patti Labelle's nail color - Miss Thang.

It is a gorgeous purply cranberry color.

4 men complemented this color on nails. It is gorgeous of the toes also.

:clap


----------



## -nikki-

Black.


----------



## Marisol

Nailtique... trying to grow my nails.


----------



## MACGoddess

lol is "air" a color? I need to paint my nails though, I miss color on them!


----------



## Jennifer

french manicure on acrylics  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my toes got nothing on them. my nails are so short!


----------



## Shopaholic

Chanel Rouge Noir...short square nails...I put it on Sunday and it still hasn't chipped or anything! I used OPI chip skip on the nails, then 2 coats. :icon_cool


----------



## Leony

I'm not wearing any nail polish at the moment.


----------



## BeneBaby

I never wear nail polish on my fingers, only on my toes. My grandmother was a manicurist and she would always tell me how cheap and unkempt chipped nail polish looked. Ever since then I have had a complex about finger nail polish. Usually I just wear clear or nothing at all. Everytime I wear a color the alcohol and cleaning products I use daily eats it off.


----------



## chickylittle

I am wearing Vamp red by CG. I love the dark nails. I have been looking for a chocolate brown nail polish though...I think that would look so cool!


----------



## bluebird26

Mine too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SierraWren

Nothing. A friend gave me a half finished OPI's I'm Not Really A Waitress though, and I'm wondering if maybe I'll get disciplined enough to try it out this weekend. I kind of prefer bare nails on myself, simply because I don't take the greatest care of my nails. (Nibble them, etc.)


----------



## katja

Essie - vanity Fairest


----------



## David

I'm wearing Duri, "Take Me To The Caribbean" on my fingers and toes.


----------



## Scorpi Oh

I love that shade! It's great on the toes.


----------



## Lyndebe

Essie ruby red slippers


----------



## Sonia_K

Revlon Nail Enamel 15 Teak Rose. I just bought it yesterday. I'm loving the color.


----------



## katja

Essie - Hot comodity


----------



## emily_3383

OPI- Samoan Sand


----------



## dentaldee

OPI - expresso yourself


----------



## Marisol

Pink and White acrylics.


----------



## sarahgr

Rimmel Black Satin


----------



## mickey1962

OPI on fingers and toes


----------



## Sarah84

same here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol

:shakehands:


----------



## KristieTX

Clear on my fingers and Rimmel Goldspun Coral on my toes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trisha.

Finger Paints nail color in Easel Come, Easel Go (a shimmery silver). With OPI Natural Nail Base Coat &amp; Seche Vite Fast Drying Top Coat.


----------



## mem636

OPI Strawberry Margarita with OPI Nail Envy.


----------



## magosienne

just my OPI start to finish, i need a manicure.


----------



## Jessica

Thats what i'm wearing right this second....and lovin' it!!!


----------



## southcitybabe

At the mo nothing, short and clear, But Im going to go buy some today, Mine have gone clumpy and look horrid when I try and use what I have, I like pink tho  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> baby pinks or sparkly glitter.


----------



## EyeCandyDiva

Right now I have a French Manicure... and on my toes, I have a hot pink color by OPI I forget the name of it and I have silver, black and white designs on my big toes.


----------



## AngelaGM

I am not wearing any nail polish at the moment.


----------



## pinkbundles

Revlon Sheer Mauve. It's so pretty. It's got very subtle shimmer and just a hint of colour. It's lovely for work/everyday look.


----------



## ewunia2

Only conditioner cause my nailfinger are very weak


----------



## xXMelissaXx

I am wearing a Rimmel's Rapid Ruby on my toes. It is the perfect red and there hasn't been any chipping in 3 days.


----------



## shimmerE

I'm wearing one coat of each on my finger and toe nails....MÂ·AÂ·C Underlacquer, OPI *Got the Blues for Red*, and MÂ·AÂ·C Overlacquer.


----------



## swissmiss1979

At the moment I'm wearing Star Gazer nail polish in Black with a top coat of a clear polish that has hot pink sparkles in it.

It looks excellent, even if I do say so myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trisha.

Rimmel Lasting finish nail polish in Oyster Pink on fingers

Rimmel Lasting finish nail polish in Pink Punk on toes.


----------



## Lyndebe

OPI "pinking of you"


----------



## lilfireball

I have white and pink acrylics. I'm boring and just like the french manicure look on me. I love all the cute things everyone else does though. ;-)


----------



## Bea

currently wearing slightly chipped Nivea Beaute Turbo Colour in Turbo Red. Its coming off tomorrow


----------



## clwkerric

Creative Nail Design in Knights Armour


----------



## chameleonmary

just applied opi - black onyx - opi ROCKS :rockwoot:


----------



## MissOli

wearing red on my fingernails...but gonna take it of and do another color..just isn't sure what kind of colour I want.

Nothing on my toes..but might do that too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Trisha.

Goldie Nail Lacquer in Pillow on my fingers &amp; Victoria's Secret Nail Lacquer in Explosive on my toes.


----------



## ivette

right now nothing-

i'm trying to give my nails time to grow. when i do wear nail polish, its usually a red. love red np


----------



## SimplyElegant

Some clear Sally Hansen nail polish with rose pigment mixed in.


----------



## girlie2010

hot pink


----------



## girl2006

milani really hot pink nail polish......which a love soo much! i love bright fun colors, its been like 3 days and they havent even chipped!


----------



## katnahat

Right now my nails have a french manicure.

I have a few favorites by OPI. They are:

- Russian To a Party (fall/winter)

- Vampire State Building (fall/winter)

- Fiji Weejee Fawn (any season, mainly spring/summer)


----------



## James

OPI I Only Drink Champagne

I absolutely love it, it's gorgeous on its own, as well as over any other colour.


----------



## brewgrl

i have YSL Pink Diamond, but i'm over it.

i just got the Lippman Angel Eyes, hotchacha


----------



## Shelley

Clear on my finger nails. OPI A True Ab-original on my toe nails.


----------



## Trisha.

OPI Pinking -of-you on fingers &amp; toes.


----------



## DakotaJade

i have ORANGE on my fingers with some cute design on the ring fingers! And i need to get my toes done SOON!


----------



## Chi_Nessa25

On my toes, a shimmery champagne gold color by Vivienne Westwood. And on my finger, some bright, pale pink color by Chelly (a cheapie from the beauty supply shop.)


----------



## Trisha.

Fingers &amp; toes: Finger Paints (from sally beauty) in "Psychedelic Pop" a really bright neon pink.


----------



## xomeesh428ox

orange you cute by salle hansen on my nails my toes are chapel of love by opi


----------



## Karolinka

I'm wearing now Inglot, light brown  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## seagirl77

Essie Island Hopping


----------



## _perfection

hot pink!


----------



## puncturedskirt

Just a clear coat.


----------



## miezy

essence nail whitener


----------



## gurlie916

Russian Navy by OPI on my fingernails and Onyx Rush by Maybelline on my toenails.


----------



## adrianavanessa

Navy Blue is def. in. So, I'm wearing Navy Blue.


----------



## emily_3383

black.


----------



## Em_J

OPI's friar friar pants on fire on my toes!


----------



## Sleeptime

I have Bogota Blackberry on my nails (OPI). It is sooo pretty. It's a shiny, dark cherry color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gymangel812

today i have on icing deep sea (love this, a deep shimmery teal!) &amp; on my toes i have anna sui 908 (a deep shimmery hunter green)


----------



## MamaRocks

OPI Bubble bath


----------



## Retro-Violet

nothing on my nails, but my toenails im wearing essie's lilly pond.


----------



## nikitanitro

Not sure of the make because I got them done at the salon but they're a pretty pale blue with white french tips. I never would have chosen the look myself, my boyfriend chose it and they're pretty rad.


----------



## glitzbeary

Toes: OPI My Private Jet (almost black w/multi-color shimmer)

Tips: Halloween style! (orange w/black tips, hehe)


----------



## magosienne

nothing right now, but i plan tonight to paint my toes in a neutral pink and my nails in black&amp;blue (didn't find orange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ).


----------



## vash

OPI Hawaiian Orchid. My personal favorite


----------



## Callystia

This is kind of weird, but...I was going to paint my nails, and put on this new base coat and ridge filler I picked up at CVS. It's white and sort of pearly-looking.

...and I liked it so much once it dried that I just didn't put on any color; I've got pearlescent, off-white nails now. LOL


----------



## mossaenda

OPI Russian Navy on my toes.


----------



## David

I'm wearing OPI RED on my fingers and toes.


----------



## mossaenda

Today i'm wearing OPI Matador Red on all my nails, it's looks fab, i hope:laughing:


----------



## -Liz-

black by "sinful"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ten99

I am in love with OPI's Russian Navy. I am wearing that on my toes right now.

My fingernails naturally look like they have a French manicure (&lt;3) so they just have a clear coat.


----------



## MamaRocks

Avon Ruby slippers on my toes. Clear on my fingers.


----------



## Lauren

Rimmel Zeitgeist. It has like an oil spill effect in the bottle and it looks different in different lights and different angles, from brown to rose to purple to olive green... very cool!


----------



## Soi Disant

I just got a mani/pedi this afternoon. I've OPI's Vodka &amp; Caviar on. Gorgeous true red colour!


----------



## magosienne

lucky you ! currently i'm wearing nothing, i'm out of base and no way i wear colorful nailpolish without a base.


----------



## magosienne

i bought Mavala's nail ridger, so now i'm wearing two coats of it. works well and dries really fast ^^ too bad i don't have time to apply some nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## estrela666

I'm using Bourjois So laque Cerise noire. love the color


----------



## cracka

Same here I love this colour.

It is what I am wearing right now


----------



## angellove

i just did a french manicure today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!


----------



## SamBam

Same here! I wanted to do some thing a little more fancy for Thanksgiving but didn't have enough time.


----------



## AngelaGM

I am not wearing nail polish at the moment.


----------



## emily_3383

Orly Crawford's Wine.


----------



## Chaela

Sally Hansen Lacquer Shine in 08 Glossy, its this burgandy black color.


----------



## David

I'm wearing OPI's "Chick Flick Cherry" on my fingers and toes.


----------



## Keely_H

Just removed Sally Hansen Iced Coffee with top coat of Amber Opal from my toes. Put back on clear and am trying to decide on a color. Maybe OPI I'm Really Not a Waitress.


----------



## Star_light

Another 'french manicure' here. It's easier to match.


----------



## beautydiva

coral pink color


----------



## sandy88

It's a purple by Sephora.


----------



## alexxx!

i've been wearing OPI's midnight in moscow. i love the color but it looks so close to black and everyone makes comments about it "being black". i wish it was just ONE shade lighter.


----------



## bella1342

OPI's Bubble Bath


----------



## shahdee

i'm in red now. just love it. very vivid red, not the dark one. =)


----------



## KristinB

I'm horrible and not wearing any. I did have Essie Over the Top on earlier this week.


----------



## oneewiishx0

I just painted mine Milani 1# Hottest Pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

its like a metallic pink


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

French manicure. Love it.


----------



## andrrea

OPI Bubblebath!


----------



## PerfectMistake

A slightly chipped and worn apple red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Getting my mani today though!


----------



## katana

Its called "lavender creme" but its a hot coral pink color.

For christmas it was a bright holiday red! LoL


----------



## nunwekk

revlon vixen (similar to chanel vamp)


----------



## LittleMissLilo

I am wearing OPI Hollywood Blonde. It looks natural with a hint of glitter. Loves it!


----------



## magosienne

i'm looking for a cheap clear nailpolish so i can make one myself with some piggies. right now i'm only wearing my wonderful base from Mavala (ridge filler) because i feel like my nails are too small to wear any color.


----------



## BabyDollBeauty

OPI - Cherry Red!


----------



## Aquilah

Toenails - OPI La Boheme

Fingernails - OPI Bubble Bath

I'm redoing them both this weekend. Same fingernail polish, but I'm thinking about using OPI Black Onyx on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## colormeup

Blue with gold stars. Though it's really wearing off. Can't wait to get a pedicure at the end of the month.


----------



## Anthea

My nails have clear on them always except when I have time to paint them when going out.

My toes have Revlon Dark pleasures polish on them now but its time for a change and will probably do that later today.


----------



## Aquilah

I actually used OPI Los Cabos Coral on my toenails AND fingernails! John wanted to see something other than Bubble Bath on my fingernails LOL!


----------



## tigerli17

I have nothing on them right now but its reminded me to put a clear coat on as I'm fed up with constantly breaking and chipping them! They need something to make them a lil stronger. I usually use Rimmel 60 seconds though.


----------



## Cheryl T

OPI Mother Road Rose.

I also love their Japanese Rose Garden.


----------



## Cali

I'm wearing Sally Hansen Diamond Strength nail polish.


----------



## arphsfriend

nails for males


----------



## Lyndebe

I got my first "pink &amp; white" acrylics yesterday!


----------



## vera42

im wearing white at the moment on my fingers and my toes they need to be repainted.lol


----------



## David

I'm wearing "OPI RED" on my fingers and toes. I love this color.


----------



## magosienne

Claire's Ocean Blue. love that color, but i have to apply another coat of Colorfix because it can chip easily.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes

OPI: Tips Bubble Bath &amp; Sweetheart; Toes Onyx


----------



## Aquilah

OPI Is That For Me? on both my fingernails and toenails... Switching to Essie Munis Mauve this weekend... Or OPI Black Onyx.


----------



## duke.bailey

OPI's Not So Bora-Boring Pink!


----------



## magosienne

green and yellow polishes from Claire's, along with fuschia on the right thumb, and ocean blue on my left thumb. let's go wild !


----------



## mossaenda

Good Morning Sunshine and Bijou Bronze by Milani:sheep:


----------



## kayleigh83

Wearin' Essie "My Private Cabana", a cute light pink.


----------



## magosienne

missing sun, beach and sand, i'm wearing China Glaze in "Passion in the Pacific" and "On the rocks". love them !


----------



## Aquilah

OPI Soho Nice To Meet You on my toenails, and clear polish on my fingernails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dentaldee

China Glaze yell-o-neil.........it's makin' me look a tad jaundice!! LOL


----------



## fawp

I'm wearing CHANEL's Black Satin on my fingers with short, well-shaped nails.


----------



## emily_3383

Orly Big Kahuna.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

FRench manicure


----------



## kayleigh83

Wet N' Wild "Red Red".


----------



## Lauren

Toes: GhG LOL. Tips: OPI I'm Not Really a Waitress


----------



## magosienne

lol !! well i was thinking about pairing it with Limonyte, half jaundiced, half neon !


----------



## RHYTHM261

Ruby Kisses nail hardener #19 (shiny gold) over Cover Girl (seashell)

I removed my acrylics. my nails are so soft.


----------



## dentaldee

I have limonyte too.......I love it for my toes!!!!

today I'm wearing OPI espresso yourself .........had to get rid of the yellow.......anyone interested in China Glaze Yell-o-Neil........just let me know, it's free for the taking....just pay shipping!

View attachment 39087


not my nails!!


----------



## xoxolove

I swear by OPI I Only Drink Champagne. Its just the right shade for me! It brightens my light skin tone and makes me feel pretty =]


----------



## Domitilla

I'm wearing Avon sheer sangria (dark red)


----------



## weedita

My tips right now are Zoya Jinx (bronze) and toes are Orly Spark (lemon creme yellow)


----------



## Cassiopea

china glaze : blk-bila-bong :laughing:


----------



## magosienne

lol !! well i did it. i'm a bit disappointed because yellow-o-neil is a very close version my claire's yellow ( but with more coverage).

it reminds me i have to do my toes too, i only put some nail ridger on them.


----------



## Cassiopea

catherine the grape* - opi*


----------



## dentaldee

china glaze OMG


----------



## bella1342

A Sally Hansen clear polish.


----------



## Kasha

OPI- Yoga-ta Get This Blue.


----------



## Domitilla

avon- color trendcolour me dazzling in heavenly


----------



## butterflyblue

French manicure with a opal color on top.


----------



## Lauren

China Glaze Tickle My Triangle


----------



## kayleigh83

I've got a really pale pink Sally Hansen polish on with hot pink polka dots (an Avon colour). Cuuute!


----------



## reesesilverstar

not wearing any


----------



## magosienne

China Glaze On the rocks as a base and Limonyte on top


----------



## Domitilla

a black from beyu+ clear top coat on my hands

rimmell wear maxx in velvet rose on my feet


----------



## Jolanka

I love Yves Rocher -French Manucure- in _Pastel Rose_.

On the back of the bottle it's written: "_For perfectly natural, sweetly scented nails_".

Once the nail polish is dry, (which is, by the way, the fastest I've ever tried) it smells like roses.

No second coat needed, in fact everytime I've try to reapply one coat, I end up messing everything... so only one thick coat is the best!!


----------



## Keely_H

Wet n Wild clear matte on fingers. Cleaned off the black on my toes and now they are Iced Coffee.


----------



## Bec688

Fingers: OPI - Who Needs a Prince?

Toes: OPI - An Affair in Red Square


----------



## Lauren

China Glaze Visit Me in Prism


----------



## xoxmonicaxox

I just got my nails done today actually.. french manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ColdDayInHell

SuprÃ©'s French Pink


----------



## Domitilla

revlon sheer mauve


----------



## Raze

A cheap and nasty Black polish with a clear coat that has foil like pieces of blue, more suttle than glitter and its very pretty (by Inglot)


----------



## Trisha.

Wet n Wild Wild Shine n/p in Red Red. It's a gorgeous true red without any orangey undertones. Goes on very smoothly &amp; I only needed one coat.


----------



## Domitilla

a gorgeous polish fro Kiko milan, kind of transparent gold with ton of glitters and shimmers


----------



## lux.fashion

i am SOOO rockin the Lincoln Park After Dark.

my all time fav. OPI color!!!

super sheik

Oh and China Glaze Shocking Pink on my toes

its brightest pink ive ever found!!!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO

French manicure


----------



## Luann

white glossy nail polish


----------



## Domitilla

decadence by avon: Amazing purple!


----------



## dentaldee

I love Shocking Pink for my toes!!!! did you know that it is UV reactive,,,,I wore it moonlight bowling one time.....very cool!!!! (til I put my socks on!)


----------



## Trisha.

Fingers: Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl

Toes: Sinful Colors San Franciso (in honor of St. Patty's Day!)

lux.fashion: Finger Paints in Psychedelic Pop is really bright, too! You can find it at Sally's.


----------



## Sirvinya

I've just painted my nails for the first time in about 3 years  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Collection 2000 "Green with Envy"


----------



## Domitilla

a real bright red from Kiko


----------



## clarebear86

i got greeney blue flicks on mine


----------



## jessiny

sally hansen in some pink shimmer color.


----------



## Lauren

China Glaze TMI- I'm in love!


----------



## Domitilla

OPI lincoln park at midnight...nice color, but I've had some issues applying it.


----------



## dentaldee

OPI my private jet!


----------



## Domitilla

Black Cherry Chutney, don't know if i like it.


----------



## SamBam

At the moment I have nothing on...


----------



## magosienne

Mavala Nail Ridger as base, China Glaze Passion in the pacific+On the rocks on the left hand, Limonyte+On the rocks on the right hand.

Mavala Colorfix to seal everything and add shine.


----------



## RHYTHM261

purple glitter on hands and feet.


----------



## magosienne

let's go wild ! spring is back !

China Glaze Passion in the pacific and On the rocks (used over the other nail polishes as it's transparent).

a bright fuschia from Claire's

China Glaze Yell-O-Neil

China Glaze Limonyte

a lavender nail polish (can't find my purple) from Sephora


----------



## goddess13

Fingernails - bare

Toenails - Essie After Sex (such a gorgeous colour)


----------



## Domitilla

kiko #156 (bright deep blue with blue shimmer) with kiko #151 on top (clear with gorgeous subtle blue shimmer)


----------



## speerrituall1

OMG, right now I'm wearing a Salley Hansen clear protective base/topcoat and lovin my natural nails.


----------



## Saja

Revlons electric strawberry on my toes and Rimmels Pink punk on my fingers.


----------



## gypsyjune727

I'm wearing just plain 'ol French. But I'm gonna get them filled this week. What should I get them colored?? I usually get French or black or Lincoln Park After dark &amp; my toes usually hot pink. I'm such a creature of habit. I want something new!


----------



## Sheikah

I'm wearing OPI's Just Groovy with China Glaze Wireless Holographic Topcoat.


----------



## Lauren

tips: opi didgeridoo your nails w/ ChG wireless tc

toes: opi call my m-agent-a


----------



## magosienne

i'm wearing something really simple and discreet to wear with my grey teeshirt. Mavala nail ridger, China Glaze On the rocks, and Mavala colorfix as a top coat.


----------



## Domitilla

tips: glittery top coat (pinksilverblue very fine shimmers and glitters) over opi i'm india mood for love

toes: the same top coat over avon sangria


----------



## Aquilah

Hands &amp; feet: OPI Holy Pink Pagoda!


----------



## EverydayGlam

Tips: OPI - oh gosh..can't remember the name but, it's a nudish shimmery pink colour...

Toes: Rimmel Big Night Out (LOVE this)


----------



## msmack

I love Lincoln Park After Dark - such a great color! But right now all I am wearing is OPI Original Nail Envy ! (LOVE IT!)


----------



## breathless

i chage my finger nail polish like, every day. ha.

anyways, at the moment i'm wearing pure ice's siren on the tips &amp; my whole toenail.


----------



## breathless

e.l.f. in evelyn's lilac velvet


----------



## Bec688

Fingers - OPI Your royal shyness

Toes - OPI Call my M-agent-A


----------



## ceri2

Barry M navy on the toes and clear on my fingernails til i can get hold of a nail file  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karren

Today its Wet N Wild Clear Matt Finish on my fingernails and Revlon Passion Punch on my toes....


----------



## Domitilla

tips: a tiffany blue by Kiko that looks like for audrey

toes: shimmering dark teal by kiko


----------



## Adrienne

Mine are actually not painted. I can't hardly manage to keep them from breakin lol


----------



## emily_3383

Orly-Gidget


----------



## Marisol

OPI Japanese Rose Garden


----------



## Domitilla

opi tuttifruttitonga


----------



## Shelley

Fingers- Clear drugstore nail polish

Toes- Essie Coral Reef


----------



## katana

Maybelline Wet Shine Diamonds in light pink!


----------



## mandatron

french manicure, always! i use MAC polish, i work cleaning in a hotel and itl go a week without chipping.


----------



## McRubel

OPI Fair Dinkum Pinkum from the Australia collection


----------



## Aniger86

Nail polish I'm now wearing is a fire engine red from brand OPI.


----------



## xtiffanyx

Finger Paints in pas-tel me more on fingers and toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Lucy

opi ink!!


----------



## magosienne

hands- Mavala nail ridger

Feet-Claire's fuschia


----------



## StereoXGirl

Fingers and Toes: OPI "Don't Wine, Yukon Do It"


----------



## Aquilah

Fingers = Clear treatment polish

Toes = OPI Amazing Lazing Lilac


----------



## greeneyedangel

Fingers - N.Y.C. Broadway Burgundy

Toes - a very neon , pink from Claire's


----------



## magosienne

i've added Yell-O-Neil (China Glaze) on my hands, with sephora's top coat, it works great.


----------



## Aggie125

Fingers - Inglot from the summer collection (orange/red)

Toes - nothing


----------



## McRubel

Fingers and toes---OPI Royal Ruby Rajah (a gorgeous shimmery burgundy) from the India collection.


----------



## mossaenda

OPI Sheer your Toys


----------



## Jesuspunkrokr

The color currently chipping off my nails (lol, I am about to redo them ) is called Paradise by Capri. its a nice deep berry color and one of my favorites! got it from walgreens a while back and i just love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688

The colour currently on my nails is called French Pink from Creative. It's a very natural shade.


----------



## David

OPI- Red Hot Gift on my fingers and toes.


----------



## Aggie125

"Ravishing, Dahling" by China Glaze - toes and fingers.


----------



## PrincessMiracle

*n0ne..mY life is boring and colourless these days*


----------



## gejba

My NOTD is still Revlon Autumn Berry:


----------



## McRubel

Very beautiful color!!


----------



## fawp

N.Y.C. Long Wearing Nail Enamel in Purple Pizzazz on my toes.


----------



## Bec688

Creative Nail Design - Creme Brulee - love it!


----------



## emily_3383

Denise by Zoya


----------



## gejba

Revlon - Vixen. Not my favorite shade.


----------



## David

OPI "Pompeii Purple" on my fingers and toes.


----------



## gejba

Ghina Glaze - Cowgirl Up. I love love this shade:


----------



## mintesa

wearing Sally Hansen Diamong Strength Fairy Ivory something on toes. Removed Maybelline 60 sec, some white color this morning. I like Sally Hansen more.


----------



## dellabella666

Opi You don't know Jacques


----------



## mintesa

Now I have Depend nr 27, some pink glittery color. Saints gave me that one.


----------



## topdogg

I'm wearing Sephora by OPI Run With It


----------



## blueangel1023

Currently wearing On the Prowl and Something about Pink nail polish from the MAC HK collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejba

OPI - Brand New Skates:






In the sunlight:


----------



## McRubel

OPI Bubble Bath. I just bought it and I'm loving this color! It's the perfect baby pink color.


----------



## gejba

OPI - Don't Toy with me. I love this chameleon shade:






Sunlight:


----------



## jmaui02

I'm wearing Mademoiselle by Essie.


----------



## Innominata

YSL La Laque polish in # 9 Flaming Orange. Found this a few years ago and fell in love with it! It's a bit too orange for some people, but I had been looking for a non-blue-red polish for ages and the orange in this certainly does the trick. Always the endless struggle to find the perfect red nail polish . . .


----------



## Bec688

I've just painted my tootsies OPI's Call My M-agent-A, sooo pretty!


----------



## vicky1804

My nal varnishes arnt named

Iv got Black and hghlighter pink on my toes and highlighter pink and a sky blue on my fingers


----------



## HairEgo

I have that colour too!

I'm wearing O.P.I. on Collins Ave....I thought it would be too orangey for my skin but i LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!


----------



## fawp

MAC's "On the Prowl" from the Hello Kitty Collection:


----------



## 4getmeNot

ughhh i just got acrylics done again today. i was really trying to grow them out soo i'm mad at myself for getting them done!! but french manicured acrylics are a classic, goes great with evrything&gt;!


----------



## mintesa

nice nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

im wearing some gold color, Sally Hansen No Chip Nail Polish


----------



## mossaenda

I'm wearing Sinful Colors in Bali Mist, it's a light metallic purple, i'm not loving it. I bought it because it has an interesting gold flash on the bottle that doesn't show in the nail. It is still pretty just not what i'd hoped it would be.


----------



## gejba

OPI Little Red Wagon:


----------



## Skincaresally1

I love similar colors. I have on Hidden Hideaway by Barielle right now. A metallic purple...I love it!


----------



## Brigitte031

I'm currently wearing this absolutely ~beautiful~ shimmery dark blue from OPI called Yoga-ta Get This Blue.


----------



## HairEgo

I have on O.P.I. Can you dig it?


----------



## Doya G

I'm wearing a purple color. everyone asked me where i got it from  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

its acutally the blue one from Mischa and i mixed some different colors to get this exact purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

love mixing colors.


----------



## mintesa

nice colors.... i love to look at painted nails hehe :rockwoot:

i have fake nails today, and Violet Sparks Sally Hansen Hard as Nails on my toes.


----------



## gejba

Yoga looks beautiful. :inlove:

I'm currently in red period - Miss Sporty 220:


----------



## pinksugar

I got my nails done with my sister for her birthday.

I chose 'sweet memories' by OPI:


----------



## gejba

Cute pink, pinksugar.

Essence Cherry Juice + Orly Prisma Gloss Gold:


----------



## Jolanka

L'OrÃ©al Paris #420 - Ragin' Cajun

It's a bright coral

View attachment 43370


----------



## Johnnie

I'm wearing the dark blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

China Glaze on the rocks (plus Mavala Colorfix for extra shine).


----------



## lolaB

I remember Bon Bons, Johnnie! I used to love those things!

I'm wearing Barielle "Sweet Addiction."


----------



## Lackoholic

Color Club OOOOOO La La, very pretty opaque pearly white


----------



## mintesa

some pink color from Sally and i put some hearts on my last fingers, and also on my big toe.


----------



## Bec688

aawww those hearts are so sweet, sublte, yet cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gejba

Nubar - Rich Berry


----------



## McRubel

OPI Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## Ozee

chocolate cake by ulta


----------



## gejba

Stargazer Opal Nail Polish no. 246


----------



## Swan.

Rimmel 60 seconds Blue me away


----------



## Jolanka

E.L.F Nude on fingers

O.P.I. Cajun shrimp on toes


----------



## Keely_H

Essie Fill the Gap on my fingers, a clear matte finish.

OPI Cozu Melted in the Sun on my toes.


----------



## gejba

Sinful Colors - Fire Red


----------



## Swan.

Rimmel 60 Seconds - Portabello Pink


----------



## Keely_H

OPI Nail Envy in matte finish.


----------



## gejba

Catrice - Tropic Ginger


----------



## nibjet

a china glaze bright neon green with black zebra stripes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

Sounds great ! I have that neon green from China Glaze, but i never thought of pairing it with zebra stripes.


----------



## SalescoopCaro

I always wear OPI Cajun Shrimp in the summer! It is an orangy pink color and is one of my all time favorites- bright, playful, and fabulous! If you want a color that is a bit more orange go for Essie's Clam Bake!


----------



## gejba

LCN 156 - true chameleon.





Stargazer 137


----------



## Keely_H

Cover Girl Iced Mocha on my toes.


----------



## MachineofGod

Since I just started painting my toe nails i thought I would contribute:

Rimmel 60 second 819 Green with Envy


----------



## Brigitte031

Now that's it's summer I, for some reason, am really feeling the dark nail polish... go figure.

China Glaze - Flying Dragon

Picture from MakeupandBeautyBlog.com


----------



## gejba

Konadicure with Golden Rose 226 polish:


----------



## aqua_shell

electric blue is the colour i'm wearing but i have no idea where's it from


----------



## starrose

im wearing a puple nail polish from bon bons and it smells like grape when dry!!


----------



## Sexy Sadie

It is Gosh Avantgarde # 75. An old colour.


----------



## Sexy Sadie

Depend # 161, a neon coral red colour. Totally wonderful!


----------



## corky_ake

Queen Of West-Weberly.. which is a part of OPI's 90210 collection. I absolutely love this colour. It's like mauve-ish, red-ish, magenta-ish colour (hard to describe!) with gold and multi color shimmer. I was reading a blog that described it as "looks like mauve and purple got busy"

I love love love this colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cocobaby

OPI melon of troy


----------



## gejba

Ciate - Silhouette + Essie Matte About You


----------



## Sexy Sadie

Loved the last one.


----------



## gejba

New trend got to you too?





Gabrini Elegant 371


----------



## Sexy Sadie

Yes. Totally.


----------



## Sexy Sadie

Depend # 34 i dag.


----------



## gejba

Golden Rose 246 + Avon Blue Flare


----------



## Dalylah

Angora Cardi by Essie.







Swatch here


----------



## Aggie125

Bell Glam &amp; Wear, azure blue.


----------



## gejba

One of my ugliest combinations. But if you have to try it out ... you have to try it our. :laughing:


----------



## gejba

Manicure I entered in Winter Nail-Art contest. If you like it - you can vote for me under no. 18. :flowers:


----------



## calmo73

Comet Loves Cupid by OPI


----------



## Dalylah

Let's Groove by China Glaze... dark rich purple. Excuse the bubbles.

Outdoors:






Indoors:


----------



## gejba

Let's Groove is gorgeous.


----------



## ivette

nothing


----------



## jss5984

Any OPI dark purple or blue is good with me! I also enjoy Elephantastic Pink.


----------



## emily_3383

L'oreal Bijou Crystals in adventurous.


----------



## calmo73

Pure Ice's Taupe Drawer #966...cheapo buy from Walmart yesterday and I really LOVE the color! It dries much, much darker than the bottle color indicates though.


----------



## emily_3383

Zoya Denise


----------



## Bec688

I haven't got anything on my fingers, though I have Creative Nail Designs - Fiesta on my tootsies. It's so bright and fun!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953

I have on pure ice kiss me here. Its a gray color and I have a pink butterfly on my thumbs.


----------



## calmo73

OPI-Suzi &amp; the Lifeguard topped w/ China Glaze's Fairy Dust


----------



## emily_3383

zoya harley


----------



## Dalylah

Atlantis by China Glaze


----------



## lexylove

OPI Bogota Blackberry





thats not my finger, but that excatly what the color looks like! its my fave christmas color


----------



## musicalhouses

Right now it's GOSH Holographic! Holo nail polish! So exciting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calmo73

China Glaze-Ruby Pumps

This one usually chips on me within a day but it is staying put this time, which is great b/c I LOVE this color-especially for Christmas!


----------



## Chaeli

Sally Hansen - Right Said Red just cuz I feel slutty today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne

OPI Dear santa, love it !


----------



## Bec688

OPI Shorts Story on my toes. This is such a barbie pink - I love it!


----------



## calmo73

OPI-Do you Lilac it?


----------



## esha

Sephora by OPI - Metro Chic


----------



## corky_ake

Parlez-vous OPI.. I forgot how much I loved this one!


----------



## corky_ake

I want this now!!

View attachment 44505


It's Bah Plum Bug (Nicole by OPI) with Winter Glitterland (Nicole by OPI) over top.

I also want this:

View attachment 44506


Faux Fir (Nicole by OPI) with Winter Glitterland on top.

I seem to have an obsession with glitter and sparkles lately.. probably cuz of all the christmas lights or something???


----------



## calmo73

Today I have on Petal Pusher by Sally Hansen (Insta-Dry)..I have been in a neutral mood lately.


----------



## beautybuff

I'm wearing Essie's Angora Cardi! I recently read a product review of this natural line, Nubar.. has anyone heard of it/tried it?


----------



## magosienne

I didn't.

I look like a Christmas tree, or an elf lol. I'm wearing China Glaze's Rubypumps and Emerald Sparkle on my nails. Plus OPI Dear Santa on my toes, to keep on the Christmas theme.


----------



## corky_ake

I'm wearing Dear Santa by OPI. It's the perfect Christmas colour and I've gotten tons of complements on it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tara1012

Hard Candy's Mr Wrong! I love it so far!


----------



## magosienne

China Glaze Emerald Sparkle, Ruby pumps and OPI Dear Santa. I can't decide which one i like best of the two reds, the first is more pinkish, the second is more orangey (in undertones).


----------



## gejba

Essence Hohoho + Avon Polished Pink + H21 + H28


----------



## calmo73

Hollywood Scarlet-Sally Hansen Salon


----------



## gejba

Alessandro 285


----------



## Aprill

China Glaze recycle with sally hansen strobe light on top!


----------



## Bec688

China Glaze Emerald Sparkle on my tootsies and China Glaze Ruby Pumps on my fingers. Quite fitting for Christmas I thought lol


----------



## HairEgo

Essie Sexy Divide on my fingers and CG Ruby pumps on my toes!


----------



## Dalylah

Christmas skittles on my fingers: CG Ruby Pumps, CG Emerald Sparkle, CG Nova.


----------



## janetsbreeze

I got a Nars polish for Christmas, which I am wearing right now.

The name, and I apologize in advance, is Pussy Galore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688

lol it seems this thread is slightly dominated by Ruby Pumps! hehe


----------



## corky_ake

sapphire in the snow!


----------



## ismCARNAGE

lol thats funny i just got done doing my nails then i logged on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

OPI-Bogota Blackberry


----------



## calmo73

My Private Jet-OPI :inlove:

I also got OPI Lincoln Park at Midnight today and the last bottle of Seche Vite topcoat-ULTA has been out of this every time I go in there and now I know why....I &lt;3 it! It dries ultra fast and is so shiny...my nails look like the polish is still wet and they are so smooth..I can't stop staring at them! This stuff is SO WORTH $9.95 and it is the only topcoat that I will buy from now on!


----------



## pinksugar

I'm wearing OPI I pink I love you with OPI topcoat over the top - so cute, and I love opi topcoat, I bought it yesterday!


----------



## corky_ake

OPI Queen of West Web-erly

One of my favourites!


----------



## gejba

p2 Rebel


----------



## Mylala88

Shield of WnW Craze on nails. Awesome multicolored light taupe.

Endless Possibilities by Revlon on toes. Cool pinky beige with a hint of gold.


----------



## HikerGal

I rare;y ever wear polish. I am very rough on my hnads and it ens up chipping aftre a day or so, so I don't bother.


----------



## janetsbreeze

Commander in Chic by Sally Hansen.


----------



## calmo73

China Glaze-Cherry Pie


----------



## musicalhouses

Here are some of my recent NOTDs:

OPI Metro Chic with Konad White, Plate M36





Revlon Snow Violet, GOSH Purple Haze, Konad Plate M57





Color Club Fashion Addict with OPI Lincoln Park After Dark, Plate M36


----------



## calmo73

Plum Luck-Sally Hansen Professional on nails

Do you Lilac it?-OPI on toes


----------



## Mari63

I am wearing Essie: Be right bag!


----------



## calmo73

Essie-Island Hopping


----------



## HairEgo

Sephora by OPI in Metro Chic


----------



## corky_ake

Absolutely Alice - OPI


----------



## Bec688

OPI - Your royal shyness (fingers)

CND - Fiesta (toes)


----------



## prtyBROWN

WetnWild Craze in Gltiz


----------



## Kasha

China Glaze- Dorothy Who?


----------



## calmo73

China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover

LOVE LOVE LOVE this color!


----------



## corky_ake

Parlez-vous OPI

I forgot how much I love this colour!!


----------



## Kraezinsane

I don't have any on my fingernails, but on my toe nails I have Skinny Dip'n in Lake Michig'n  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## David

I'm wearing OPI "I Love This Color" on my fingers and toes.


----------



## calmo73

Do you Lilac it?-OPI with Tru Passion-Color CLub over it to make a lilac glitter polish &lt;3

Grape Pop-China Glaze with the same color club glitter over it.

I got 6 new polishes in the mail the other day and I can't leave anything on for more than a day b/c I can't wait to wear all my new ones. I got China Glaze Grape pop, Re-Freshmint, Four leaf clover, and Strawberry Fields, Color club's Tru Passion, and Essie's Angora Cardi.

I really want to go use my Ulta coupon tomorrow and get some of the new Spring Essie polishes-they had them out the other day but I passed them up but now I want them!


----------



## Aprill

China Glaze Limbo Bimbo with China Glaze Medallion on top of the middle and ring finger


----------



## barunica

maybelline colorama, peach pie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calmo73

China Glaze-Grape Pop


----------



## Vintage Diva

I am wearing nude by elf. And it only cost a $1. Shop eyelipsface online


----------



## HairEgo

CND Eclectic Purple


----------



## Dalylah

OPI Barefoot in Barcelona


----------



## Bec688

OPI - Hopelessly In Love (I wish! haha)


----------



## Dalylah

That looks like a very sheer polish but super pretty. How many coats does it take?


----------



## bntiff2

Sally Hansen..............Champagne


----------



## calmo73

I'm on day two of OPI-Pamploma Purple.


----------



## Bec688

It is one of those polishes that can be built up to add more depth to the colour.

I tried to do a comparison for you. Not the best photo, but you'll get the idea. It looks much prettier in person.

Middle finger 1 coat, Ring finger 2 coats, pinkie 3 coats.







http://www.nailgal.com/displayimage.php?album=search&amp;cat=0&amp;pos=3


----------



## PyramidSeo

It's cool


----------



## corky_ake

Purple With A Purpose - OPI (toes)

Done Out In Deco - OPI (fingers)


----------



## Dalylah

That is super pretty! Thanks for taking the time to swatch it for me. I am adding it to my wishlist hehe


----------



## Bec688

You're welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## corky_ake

Re-fresh mint - China Glaze &lt;3 .. my first non-OPI polish!

Such a pretty colour! But I wish China Glaze's brushes didn't suck so bad!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688

Corky, what don't you like about the brush?


----------



## corky_ake

They're just harder to control than the OPI ones. It doesn't go on as smoothly. I've never really worn anything but OPI before so maybe I'm just used to the one type?


----------



## Bec688

Their brushes are a lot thinner than OPI's, so I guess that would take some getting used to, after a few go's you'll get into a groove  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## corky_ake

I sure hope so because I made a huge mess of my nails. It looks like my little sister did it haha! I really love the colours I just bought so I'm determined to make it work!


----------



## Kunko

on every other nail I have Rimmel's Violet Metal on a diagonal across the nail, the other nails have Rimmel's Marine Blue. The rest of the nails are filled in with OPI Vanilla-zuela, to complete my diagonal tip look.


----------



## HairEgo

Corky, I also have a hard time switching from OPI to CG brushes...they are a lot thinner and for some reason which makes no sense cause they are thinner, i always end up painting my cuticles with CG but have never had an issue with OPI's prowide brush.

I'm currently wearing Jade is the new Black from the Hong Kong Collection.....I couldnt resist any longer...staring at them at work on my cash desk area was too much for me....I gave in and painted them last night.


----------



## calmo73

OPI Bubble Bath


----------



## Dalylah

OPI brushes are much easier to use.

Jade is the new Black is so tempting. Ive been drooling... lol


----------



## PYNKiE

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Emerald City. I absolutely love this polish and every other on in this line.


----------



## calmo73

Hard Candy-Mr. Wrong &lt;3 &lt;3

I've seen so many swatches of this but pictures don't even capture how great this color is. I love the blue and gold shimmer and I bet this color looks awesome in sunlight.


----------



## corky_ake

Yeah I love a lot of the CG polishes, especially in the new spring collection! I am scared to buy more though because I make such a mess of my nails with the CG brushes.

I am dying to get Jade is the New Black! So I'm pretty jealous of you!! haha


----------



## calmo73

I had an Ulta coupon so I ran by there today and got:

OPI Jade is the New Black

OPI Absolutely Alice

CG Heli-Yum

I got a big chip in my Mr. Wrong polish before lunch, so as soon as I got home from Ulta I put AA on...it is just gorgeous! Not sure how long it will stay on though because I am dying to use the other two polishes I got today!


----------



## bronze_chiqz

OPI Barefoot in Barcelona, nude beigey pink


----------



## pink.princess

For now I have a basic French manicure, but I finally found OPI's Who Are You Wearing and that'll probably be the next color because since the paint on the tips is already cracking and I haven't gotten anything from the Hong Kong Collection YET! haha. I'm so excited for those though!!!

Has anyone gotten Bling Dynasty? I'm curious about the color on different skin tones.


----------



## calmo73

In honor of the 3 feet of snow we got this weekend, I am wearing Sally Hansen White On topped with Cover Girl Disco Dazzle.


----------



## PurrceptiveVixx

I am wearing Lubu Heels by China Glaze. It is from the Wizard of Oz Collection. It is a black based nail color with red glitter.


----------



## Minka

Massini: Studio M in Magic Attraction







(Not my image)


----------



## corky_ake

Lemon Fizz - China Glaze

I don't know how I feel about this one.. I thought I'd love it because I love yellow! I guess I'll just have to wait and see.

Oh well.. I went shopping today and bought 4 new polishes.. the lady laughed at me when I told her how many I have! I bought Jade Is The New Black by OPI, and Something Sweet, Peachy Keen, and High Hopes all by China Glaze  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## twistedm

a hot nice deep violet colour yummmmmm hehe


----------



## calmo73

China Glaze Heli-Yum


----------



## corky_ake

Jade Is The New Black - OPI

Not in love like I thought I'd be.. it's just forest green..


----------



## calmo73

Ditto.

This is the second time I've tried to wear it..the first time it stayed on a couple of hours and I took it off. It is a really pretty color in the sunlight, but I don't dig it so much in indoor lighting.

Meh...just don't love it on me as much as I liked it in other people's swatches.


----------



## corky_ake

I'm wearing Bullish on OPI with Love Your Life (Nicole by OPI) ontop!

It's my Valentines Day look for tomorrow.. since me and my bf both work on Sunday night! It's a bit messy cuz I did it while watching Grey's Anatomy so I wasn't fully paying attention to detail! hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bec688

Corky that's cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HairEgo

Im wearing China Glaze Awaken..but will likely change it later to OPI Dim Sum Plum


----------



## calmo73

For Valentines I wanted a base that wasn't red or pink, so I used ChG Grape Pop and put Nicole by OPI Love your Life on the ring fingers.


----------



## calmo73

Milani-Garnet Gems


----------



## gejba

Attitude Pacock Feather


----------



## calmo73

Orly-Rage


----------



## HairEgo

Hot and Spicey by OPI. I dont really think this shade does much for my skintone....im too pale for it.


----------



## corky_ake

Peachy Keen - China Glaze  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calmo73

NYC Black Lace Creme with Pure Ice Oh Baby on top


----------



## Karren

OPI Got the Blues for Red again... I love this color...


----------



## Manda

Zoya- Dovima (on hands and toes)


----------



## kellimajewski

Im currently wearing Revlon's Midnight Affair. Its a dark dark blue. Its gorgeous. I'm getting my nails done again tomarrow because my polish is chipped right now XD

&lt;3kelli


----------



## calmo73

Orly-Wandering Vine


----------



## HairEgo

Peachy Keen - China Glaze...am inlove with this shade...its gonna be perfect for summer toes!


----------



## Dalylah

OPI A Grape Fit


----------



## emily_3383

MAC- Seasonal Peach

Seems like CG Peachy Keen is popular. Is it streaky because MAC SP is SO streaky.


----------



## HairEgo

Nope, not streaky at all.


----------



## Karren

Nothing!! Naked nails!! Ekkkkk


----------



## corky_ake

OPI Siberian Nights with

OPI Mad As A Hatter on top &lt;3


----------



## HairEgo

Mad as a hatter is a pain in the BUTT to get off!!!!!

I'm still wearing CG Peachy Keen, but I added cool designs with CG Re-Fresh Mint


----------



## corky_ake

Haha I know but I've worn it like 5 times since I've gotten it because I love it so much!!! I just took it off last night and it took me 45 mins :S

I'm now wearing Grape Pop by China Glaze which I've finally gotten around to trying after buying it like a month ago! And wow the formula is amazing.. this is the only true one coater I have and I love love love it!!! Such a pretty colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shayy

i am wearing 60 seconds "green with envy" its like a metalic bluegreen color and its awesome! im going to change it though to NYC's "park avenue" which is a light lavander color today i think!

on my toes i just changed it to NYC's "wing it wine crem" which i cant even explain it! its like dark pink with a gold undertone so every time you move it, it looks a little gold haha.


----------



## Eyelining

Im wearing No7 Vivid Violet (atleast I think that's what it was called). Gorgeous metallic deep purple. Love it! If only I could wear it to work tomorrow...


----------



## calmo73

ChG Meteor Shower

I picked up ChG Let's Groove for $3.99 and Orly Pixie Dust for $4.99 at Ulta today, so those are going to be my next 2 mani's.


----------



## Mixie87

Right now im wearing a Creative nailpolish in Scortch...It's a hot pink ish colour


----------



## MiCHELLE_MUA

I am in love with pretty much all of OPIs Sephora collection.

Ive seen that a lot of people have been wearing Metro Chic, I own and love it as well.

Right now I have on Dark Room - Sephora by OPI

It's a deep almost black with a hint of midnight green/blue.







Thank you to polyvore for the picture! &lt;3

xo; Michelle


----------



## HairEgo

China Glaze Re-Fresh mint....it makes me look super tanned!


----------



## corky_ake

I absolutely looveee that colour.. I think I'm going to have to put it on tomorrow.. or maybe I'll wait until next week for st. patrick's day!


----------



## Cipriana

I cannot check the exact name of this polish, because it is in a room where somebody is sleeping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but it is a very nice red with hints of deep orange by Guerlain. I think Guerlain is my favorite brand for nailpolish, it just goes on so incredibly smooth and has a staying power like KAPOW! :luv:


----------



## HairEgo

CG Lemon Fizz


----------



## corky_ake

Fingers: CG Four Leaf Clover

Toes: CG Flyin' High

I absolutely love both these colours!


----------



## magosienne

China Glaze Limonyte and Emerald Sparkle, i love those colors, and they make a great combo !


----------



## Dalylah

China Glaze Something Sweet. It's a pale pink that actually covers in two coats!

Scrangie's swatch of it:


----------



## gejba

Butterfly Jungle 42 + China Glaze Harmony + P32 IP


----------



## calmo73

SH Purple Pizazz but I think I'm going to change it tomorrow to SH Grey by Grey.


----------



## akira53

OPI- Princesses Rule!

I wasn't loving it when I first put it on, but it's growing on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## corky_ake

Overexposed In South Beach - OPI


----------



## HairEgo

CG Purple Panic


----------



## Plein

Zoya Ki - grey-green-violet duochrom. Moustly dark grey!


----------



## Mixie87

OMGGGGGGGG THAT IS SO SEXY.

I have one by Sephora OPI looks similar to that but has mainly purple sparkles and silver.. and it's perfect i love it, i forget what it's called tho



Yesterday I wore 'Im Wired' (not my pic)










Today I put 'Go With The flow-er' over that. It's a sparkly coral hot pinkish colour- Sephora OPI.


----------



## Suzzana

dark red!


----------



## Rebbierae

Last night I put on OPI for Sephora Leaf Him at the Altar, and I love it!


----------



## Suzzana

really?thats great!


----------



## calmo73

Color Club Pucci-licious


----------



## Mixie87

Screen test- Sephora by OPI


----------



## perfervid_heart

Right now it's Melon of Troy by OPI, but I'm debating redoing them with For Audrey or Shorts Story by OPI this weekend. (Spring Break, FINALLY. I am *all* about breaking out the brights.)


----------



## HairEgo

CG For Audrey


----------



## Coolkidd

Tips -Revlon Gray Suede, just bought it yesterday and it is beautiful!!!

Toes - China Glaze Neon Japanese Koi


----------



## Sugarpuff

Just got my nails done for my holiday: luminous yellow tips that glow in UV light lol


----------



## Mixie87

Turned up Turquoise(Neon)- China Glaze.

I wanted to get For Audrey instead of this one but the nail place I went to didnt have it

=(


----------



## calmo73

Just took off Essie Ballet Slippers and put on China Glaze Let's Groove.


----------



## gejba

Easter skittles:


----------



## perfervid_heart

OPI's Do You Lilac It?--It matches my Easter dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akira53

OPI Meet me on the Star Ferry


----------



## Doya G

i have on Essie Mint candy apple..

i just love the color! soo soothing!


----------



## HairEgo

I have a repeat of a few posts ago....CG peachy keen on my fingers and CG lemon Fizz on the toes


----------



## Mixie87

Im beauty- Sephora by OPI. I love this yellow, it's not obnoxious







I love spring/summer


----------



## gejba

Catrice Poison Me, Poison You vs China Glaze Let's Groove


----------



## dreamlove

OPI "dating a royal"


----------



## magosienne

Still into CG Lemonyte, i'm obsessed with green nails :tocktock:.


----------



## HairEgo

CG Peachy Keen with CG Summer Rain over top.....super pretty!


----------



## Jolanka

Sally Hansen - Caribbean Coral


----------



## perfervid_heart

Actually went out and had them done this weekend with Chapel of Love by OPI. Love the color but the paint job is on the verge of crap.


----------



## Vala_Mal_Doran

OPI's "Change the World!"

Ohhhhh Like the Blue...


----------



## ibasttpwanse

Just tried Hard Candy Sweet P. It's very springy.....an apple green glitter/shimmer. First HC I've tried since they came out again. Don't know if it wears well yet.


----------



## calmo73

OPI Parlez vous OPI? but I think I am going to change it tonight to something bright and summery.


----------



## magosienne

CG Yell-O-Neil and Limonyte on my hands, and Passion in the Pacific for my toes.

I'm really rediscovering this color. According to how the light catches it, it's either a dark blueish green, or a bright turquoise with a green sheen.


----------



## Jolanka

Sally Hansen - Red Carpet


----------



## Jolanka

Sally Hansen - Gunmetal


----------



## calmo73

L'oreal Water's Edge w/ Pure Ice Heartbreaker on top


----------



## Mixie87

Tasmanian Devil Made Me Do It.

It's like a cherry orangey red.


----------



## ibasttpwanse

Nicole for OPI - Yellow It's Me!

I'm loving this one....bright yellow with orange red shimmer!


----------



## calmo73

ChG Flying Dragon


----------



## ~Kathrine~

Depend nailpolish Pink


----------



## AnnaKG00

a VERY hot pink - i love bold and bright colors that you can see a mile away!


----------



## calmo73

Did OPI Ink yesterday, but it isn't sunny today or for the next 2 days so I'm not liking w/o the sun-gonna change it this afternoon.


----------



## ibasttpwanse

Sally Hansen - Celeb City. A very nice silver!


----------



## magosienne

Trying out my OPI natural base (supposed to help not to stain your nails with your polish), with CG Passion in the Pacific and On the rocks, my favorite combo.


----------



## touseef123

i thinks women likes pink nail polish...


----------



## calmo73

ChG Strawberry Fields


----------



## ibasttpwanse

OPI/Sephora - Too Good for Him - a purple glitter polish.


----------



## calmo73

ChG Grape Pop

I think I am going to layer SH Hidden Treasure or Finger Paints Easel-y Entertained over it later today.


----------



## ibasttpwanse

Wet n Wild - Sunny Side UP


----------



## Shelley

On my toes I'm wearing OPI Strawberry Margarita. Finger nails are bare.


----------



## HairEgo

Fingers and Toes I'm wearing China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy from the Neon Poolside Collection


----------



## ibasttpwanse

Pure Ice - Busted


----------



## Dalylah

OPI A Grape Fit


----------



## musicalhouses

I'm wearing this!

Rimmel Blue Me Away with Nails Inc Tralfagar Square on Top:


----------



## calmo73

SH Insta-Dri Spring Green


----------



## AudreyNola

I'm not wearing anything at the moment but I am loving the Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure. The polish isn't anything special but the wide brush is fantastic, it makes so much sense, I hope it catches on with other brands.


----------



## ibasttpwanse

NARS - Orgasm


----------



## divadoll

None at the moment. I'm spending too much time in the garden right now.


----------



## kayleigh83

Nicole by OPI in Positive Energy. It's a silver metallic, looks like chrome. Just picked it up at the drugstore today and I LOVE it... so opaque, took just one coat and was completely dry in five minutes!

&lt;3 It's love...


----------



## ibasttpwanse

Milani - Totally 80's, a bright neon green.


----------



## emily_3383

Revlon Minted


----------



## calmo73

OPI Funky Dunkey w/ SH Hidden Treasure on top


----------



## Doya G

Essie "Honey Bun"


----------



## KaraC

OPI Blushingham Palace, but toes only 'cos I'm in drab mode today. Love that Nails Inc. Trafalgar that was posted earlier.


----------



## Dalylah

China Glaze - Four Leaf Clover






Pic courtesy of Scrangie


----------



## VulcanEars

I'm wearing Rimmel Sky High on my fingers and Petites Sand Dune (i think) on my toes.


----------



## withlove2022

I have french tips with some glitter. Here's the video I made doing them!


----------



## gejba

Essence Eclipse Thirsty + Nfu-Oh 59


----------



## VulcanEars

Wow, thats a gorgeous colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 4getmeNot

a cheapie from nyc, it's a coral color..very pretty but chips easily! *contemplating on painting them black* ...btw milani has alot of pretty colors for good deaLs


----------



## karolkid

China Glaze Moonlight


----------



## Dalylah

China Glaze - Refreshmint


----------



## sabbatha

My first franken ^^


----------



## CJ89

That sounds well gorgeous, guttedI cant get OPI near me, oh well i will have to order in future of the internet :frown:

I'm wearing colour 40 by Saffron London, its a barbie pink colour, and on my toes I have on 17 (dont know name it was a vampire set colour I got for xmas) its a deep purple and I have put on some gold glitter gloss on the top. I never match :laughing:


----------



## sabbatha

still franken with konad pattern  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipshawtii

Base: Orly's Calcium Shield

Color: White &amp; Creme (Water Marbled)

Top: TBA but most likely Orly Top 2 Bottom


----------



## Ricciolina

Just did my nails with Sally Hansen's french manicure set. And my toes are Golden (done at the Salon) and I put white tips on them myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## flipshawtii

Update: My fingernails are a sheer baby pink and my toes are a mauve color. Both which are frankens! I'm so proud.


----------



## Marsha!

Switched to China Glaze Exceptionally Gifted Friday evening. Tonight I caught a thumbnail on something and took out a chunk of polish. Rather than try to patch it or take it off and do it over I put a purple flower on it and fished a big piece out of my chunky gold glitter polish to put in the center of the petals. I wish I had some rhinestones.


----------



## flipshawtii

I'm wearing a taupe creme franken on my nails. This is my new love. I'll probably make new frankens for the coming Fall.


----------



## sabbatha

i wear gloomy green with frost like in chanel paradoxal (green frost) from Wibo Extreme Nails. I love it and I will definetly give it to my giveaway at my blog Spooky Nails , it's so pretty!


----------



## flipshawtii

On my toes, I'm wearing a skin color shimmering bronze polish. It's another franken which is a good transistion from Summer to Fall.


----------



## flipshawtii

I have a berry red with yellow shimmer on my nails. I love it!


----------



## Marsha!

Yesterday was our United Way Campaign Kickoff luncheon. I'm a volunteer in the office and was helping register people as they came in to the luncheon. It was a special day so I wanted something special. I ended up tinting some extra clear I had with a few drops of Avon Tweed which gave it kind of a magenta tint and polished with it. Then I did a white french tip and over the white I put a coat of Sally Hansen 05 Diamonds. I put a line of Nail Art Silver Glitter along the division. I really like it so I'm trying to keep it looking nice as long as I can. One of my Facebook friends wanted a picture so here it is.


----------



## flipshawtii

That is beautiful! Ware you happy with the tint? I think it look great! I might try that with my clear nail polish now!


----------



## Marsha!

Thanks! The diamond over the white tips doesn't show well in the picture but it really adds to the look. Then that little row of silver sparkle...I will definitely be doing this again. As for the tint to the clear polish, I wish I'd stopped a couple drops sooner, but it'll do.


----------



## secondhook

I'm wearing Essie's Geranium. Pretty color but it took so many coats to become opaque. Big pain.


----------



## magosienne

OPI Isn't it precious ? on my hands and Ink on my toes.

I love the pink, but three coats plus base and top coat, hmm, i'm not entirely satisfied with my application.


----------



## gejba

Illamasqua Throb ... real classical beauty.


----------



## Diava

OPI Reflecting Pool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Finally got my hands on this UK exclusive, it was just sitting there in Sallys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xxcoacoababiexx

I wish I would have read this yesterday... but none at the moment.


----------



## moriesnailart

Right now I'm wearing Flying Dragon by China Glaze.


----------



## Lynne James

none ;(

Need to fix that today!!!


----------



## emily_3383

OPI Princess Rule over Samoa Sand.


----------



## Berialle

I'm wearing the new Sephora x Hello Kitty Collection nail polish in Mint. It's a gorgeous opaque mint green!


----------



## emily_3383

L'oreal Girls Night Out over Zoya Perrie


----------



## katana

I am currently not wearing any polish.


----------



## prettygirlsROCK

Essie Smokin' Hot - Very Nice Purply Gray color


----------



## SaraValor

Personally hand painted French tips: iridescent medium purple with frosted gold tips.


----------



## Loveley

Right now, L.A. Colors Color Craze in Black, from my local DT.

Rachel

A Day in the Life of Rachel


----------



## DonnaJ

Hard Candy Beetle, OOOOOOOOoooooooo So pretty! *stares at fingers*


----------



## gejba

China Glaze White Cap


----------



## Saroun

Right now I am wearing Santee in sweet brown.


----------



## kayleigh83

OPI Tickle My France-y.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it, it's a very subtle but unusual colour. In the bottle it looks like a dusky nude, but on the nails depending on the light it either looks like a light mauve-nude or a dusty pink/nude. Very cool colour!


----------



## NeutraKris

I just painted my nails with Rimmel Lasting Finish PRO in Steel Grey.


----------



## EmmySunshine

I just tried to do a water marble nail! Did one finger, but don't have time to do the rest, so I just left one finger marbled, and the rest Nicole by O.P.I. in It's Possible!

How irresponsible of me


----------



## internetchick

Metro Chic (Sephora by OPI)


----------



## jess!:)

Hawley nail polish, Its a red, No colour name though. :


----------



## Lynne James

OPI's Iris I was Thinner ..... I don't like the name, but the color is too pretty to resist


----------



## Maris Crane

Chanel Le Vernis #491 in Rose Confidentielle.


----------



## reesesilverstar

Sally Hansen Copper Glamour, Wet n Wild Black Creme


----------



## lorrib9

wet cement by sally hanson, its a medium grey color i luv it


----------



## omgnoodles

China Glaze *Second Hand Silk*, a very nice Barbie pink! Vday nails!


----------



## Maris Crane

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Strobe Light (3 coats!) over 2 coats of Rimmel 60 Second in Princess Pink.


----------



## AnnasArtAsylum

Pop beauty in Violetto... I paint my nails every 1-2 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Keely_H

OPI "Purpleopolis" on my toes and OPI "Matte Nail Envy" on my fingers


----------



## Maris Crane

AA Office.


----------



## DonnaJ

Sally Hansen Lacquer Shine in Glimmering. I don't like it, it's too dark. It's a super dark burgundy, not so dark that it looks black, but close. I decided to add accent nails for Valentine's Day. I used a red glitter striper to draw a heart on each of my ring fingers. I asked my husband what he thought and he just sat there with a questioning look on his face. I said, "You can't tell what it is, can you? It's just a blob of red to you." Yup! It's the first time I've tried to do any kind of nail art with a striper, and I really suck!


----------



## Saroun

Currently wearing NYC in Classic Coral with a flower nail art on my ring finger and on my toes I have China Glazes in Ahoy.


----------



## amazed

Last few days been changing my nail polish

 Manicurisit of  sevilel amazing colour (opi)





 

the new opi  which cracks






 You can put any base colour you want  and then top coat of the black let it dry and it cracks amazing effect


----------



## Maris Crane

On my little piggies: NARS Schiap.


----------



## addied

I haven't got mine painted yet due to the fact that they need some attention first but I got my eyes on this colour from O.P.I  Shrek Forever collection called Rumple's Wiggin'

It's a light purple colour &amp; I'm like &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I want youuuuu. Wrong season for it through, Autumn &amp; Spring seem more appropiate for that colour not the end of Summer.


----------



## Maris Crane

Lippmann Collection Lady is a Tramp.


----------



## bbgirlieful

Love nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I went to a local drug store the other day &amp; picked up a french manicure pen by Nailene

It comes with a small top coat polish for $4.99

I've had it one for 2 days now &amp; it looks really good. 

Very clean &amp; easy to apply.


----------



## DonnaJ

I'm wearing Love &amp; Beauty in Navy, only it's not navy! It's a greyed out dark blue with subtle gold shimmer.


----------



## moriesnailart

I'm wearing Afterglow by China Glaze.


----------



## lorrib9

opi Lincoln Park After Dark ! Its my fave!


----------



## Maris Crane

Essie Sew Psyched.


----------



## magosienne

China Glaze Metor Shower over First Mate. I love these alone but they're great together as well.


----------



## DonnaJ

Revlon Strawberry Electric, neon bright pink with blue flash. Not happy with vnl after 3 coats.


----------



## Music97

I am wearing L.A. Colors Color Craze nail polish. The color is a pretty violet/red color- BCC 576.


----------



## mascaradiva

sally hanson peachy pink on my tips and ruby red on my toes. cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandag

OPI Bing Cherry.

But going to take it off later tonight since I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## DonnaJ

Maybelline Pink Sophistication, a nice bright medium pink, I wore for 2 days and got bored. But I'm lazy and didn't want to redo the whole thing so I put NYC Nail Glossies 217 on top. That one is a sheer pale pink that I could tell would be too sheer on it's own. As a top coat it works though, now my mani is a beautiful light pink.


----------



## e.lix.abeth.

OPI Got the Blues for Red, with CH Crackle Cracked Concrete


----------



## SouthernLadi

Crackle Nail Polish is what's up the Summer!


----------



## reesesilverstar

2 coats Ruby Kisses Neon Yellow over 2 coats Sally Hansen White Out. I have highlighter nails!


----------



## Dalylah

Orly Halley's Comet. Imma sucker for a pretty blue


----------



## DonnaJ

Sally Hansen Insta Dry in Grape Going, it's a beautiful purple and blue duochrome.


----------



## e.lix.abeth.

OPI San Tan-tonio on my fingers and Suzi Loves Cowboys on my toes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane

> OPI San Tan-tonio on my fingers and Suzi Loves Cowboys on my toes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh, how do you like Suzi?! Finally saw these in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## e.lix.abeth.

> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *e.lix.abeth.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI San Tan-tonio on my fingers and Suzi Loves Cowboys on my toes ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> Ooh, how do you like Suzi?! Finally saw these in person
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, it's so rich and creamy just like chocolate! lol


----------



## psychotique

OPI's Russian Navy &amp; OPI's 212 Sephora


----------



## Sexy Sadie

Color Clubs Snakeskin. A totally blast.


----------



## LisaF1163

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Cinna-Snap - it's one of those dark shades that looks a lot like Vamp.


----------



## katana

The Show must go on, OPI


----------



## Maris Crane

ChG Liquid Leather


----------



## DonnaJ

GAWD this is ugly. I'm wearing Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Barely There. It's fairly opaque so I'm not sure what the name is referring to. This color is almost a perfect match to my skin tone, if I was shiny and sparkly. See the problem is that it's so frosty! Ugh! I might like it if it was a creme or had just a delicate shimmer.


----------



## e.lix.abeth.

China Glaze Sunset Sail on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## christinacheng

ORLY - mint mojito

just because it's st. patrick weekend =)


----------



## DonnaJ

Around Christmas, CVS had these 4 packs of LA Colors Color Craze Metallics polishes for $2.99. Unfortunately the actual colors are unnamed, I hate that! I'm also wearing a shade in honor of St Patty's Day, the green metallic one. Ooooo it's a nice super blingy foil in grass green, I love it!


----------



## Maris Crane

Joe Fresh Espresso.


----------



## SarahNull

I am currently wearing NARS nail polish in "Versailles"


----------



## jesseniaisabel

Currently wearing OPI Black Shatter over ORLY Hawaiian Punch.


----------



## DonnaJ

I'm wearing Zoya Adina. So much duochrome goodness! If you don't have this one yet, you must get it!


----------



## LivingTheDream

orly - lollipop


----------



## mayalou

i'm wearing a shade of dark pink it doesn't say the name of the color on it. it is by Sally Hansen though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xoxo, mayalou


----------



## MakeupofDesire

I didn't paint my nails, but I did just have them done yesterday and thought I would share! I just love the little butterflies airbrushed on. I could only get a shot of one finger to show up without all the glare my nails are so shiny! lol so I have dark purple glitter acrylic on the tips with purplish pink butterflies. I hope you enjoy them as much as I do!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupguru97

the nail polish color that i am really into right now is O.P.I Teenage Dream in the Katy Perry collection. No offence to any adult out there but i would recommend this to teenagers not saying that adult cannot wear this is more for teenagers but if you are a adult and want to wear this you go for it! 

lots of love you young makeup artist

                               ~Kristen &lt;3


----------



## ElizabethMayce

Right now I'm wearing OPIs Siberian Nights but tomorrow I'm going to switch to Chanel's Black Pearl (my ultimate fave)


----------



## posiepolish

Today I'm wearing China Glaze Hey Sailor


----------



## Maris Crane

Piggies: OPI Strawberry Margarita Mani: Katy Perry for OPI Not Like the Movies


----------



## Maris Crane

2 coats Sally Hansen XTreme Wear in Strobe Light over 2 coats OPI Strawberry Margarita.


----------



## Kenile

Opi sweetheart! One of my favs!!


----------



## Amber204

Rimmels Odyssey is one right now it's a few days old so I may paint them tonight in Tarina Tarantino's Empire, I am lovin that color atm!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybesties

CC





my nails for today


----------



## magosienne

I am addicted to Beauty&amp;the Beach from China Glaze,it's very bright and summery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane

OPI Pink of Hearts 2010.


----------



## Maris Crane

Illamasqua Loella.


----------



## Sahana

Currently wearing Purple Diamond from Sinful Colors.


----------



## Dalylah

China Glaze, Fifth Avenue.


----------



## DonnaJ

I'm wearing Borghese Capri Coral, beautiful color but not opaque enough, I have 3 coats on and still have slight vnl.


----------



## DreamWarrior

AVON's Mirror Shine (on clearance) in blaze ardent.


----------



## jeffie

I'm not sure what the name is but it is OPI Hot Pink!

The girl who did my nails yesterday talked me into it and I love it!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo

China Glaze - Spontaneous.  A cute purple for spring!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll

Wet 'n' Wild Sweet Spots in 33632 NERDS Need Love Too (baby blue).


----------



## DonnaJ

Sally Hansen Commander in Chic.


----------



## Saints

I just put on Del Sol - Girls Night Out. I got it in Jamaica when I was on a cruise in december. It's a polish that changes colors in the sun, and now it's finally getting warm enough not to wear gloves so I can test it. It's dark pink but in the sun it's supposed to change to a dark purple.


----------



## Jjlane

Sally Hansen Xtreme wear Wet Cement with some MASH stampage!


----------



## Ngelic

Jordana's Mystical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rarity

Dance Teal Dawn by ULTA.

http://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z124/mimiej/photo-99.jpg


----------



## Dalylah

Orly Rage

Link to Scrangies swatch of it

: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_3QwOQ9KkdW8/S7thYvSB49I/AAAAAAAAGP0/LNoAwQGVKKM/s1600/rage.jpg


----------



## Sarah David

I'm wearing OPI 'Touring America' Nail Polish Collection, Fall 2011 (pretty rose-pink)


----------



## Sarah David

i loveeee OPIIII


----------



## Maris Crane

OPI Black Shatter (I gave in) over NARS Pokerface.


----------



## tiarra

OPI Got the Blues for Red


----------



## MakeupofDesire

None for 11 more days now...on day 3 of the 14 day nail trial...It's so hard to go for so many years having your nails painted and nail art everyday, to plain nails! I don't like not having the color on my nails.  My boys even commented on how they miss my colorful nails. I didn't think they would even care/notice, but they actually made the comment on their own!  Very happy to do the trial, but miss my painted nails!


----------



## kayjay

I'm wearing China Glaze's Turned Up Turquoise right now. Great shade for the warm weather!





http://refinedandpolished.blogspot.com/2011/04/swatch-alertchina-glaze-turned-up.html


----------



## Ngelic

Today I'm wearing O.P.I - My Private Jet.... the not really holo-y one.

I feel sorta deceived by O.P.I with this one.. this newer version is so different to the original... why wouldn't they just released it as a new/different polish altogether? I didn't realized that there were two versions of this until I received it and was like "Hang on... what polish is this? Oh it's MPJ... but it looks soo different" and googled it.


----------



## lolaB

@Ngelic - OPI is notorious for their lack of quality control. Their latest flub was Not Like the Movies. There's a super duo version and then a dud that's not duochrome at all. The funny part is that they act like nothing's different. There are at least 4 different versions of MPJ, that's ridiculous!


----------



## DreamWarrior

I love this look! Should post in the NOTD! 



> Originally Posted by *Jjlane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Xtreme wear Wet Cement with some MASH stampage!


----------



## Maris Crane

OPI Suzy Loves Cowboys.


----------



## Ngelic

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Ngelic - OPI is notorious for their lack of quality control. Their latest flub was Not Like the Movies. There's a super duo version and then a dud that's not duochrome at all. The funny part is that they act like nothing's different. There are at least 4 different versions of MPJ, that's ridiculous!



Wow... FOUR different MPJ? Seriously? O.O

... and I was going to purchase Not Like the Movies too because it looked really pretty... might stay away now.


----------



## Maris Crane

Little piggies: Lippmann Collection Lady is a Tramp. Mani: 2 coats SpaRitual Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds over 2 coats Orly Lift the Veil.


----------



## kmcap

I'm wearing Sally Hansen Salon Manicure in Commander in Chic. It lasts for week- no lie. I put a coat of Out the Door on every other day and it lasts without chipping. Longer than OPI and Essie. Love it!


----------



## babydoll riah

Wearing just OPI Nail Envy on my nails, no color today.


----------



## Maris Crane

WnW Grays Anatomy


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo

JJLane - That's so pretty!

I'm wearing Sally Hansen - Shell We Dance?  - A pale pink.  Not sure I'm a fan... lol


----------



## DreamWarrior

Gah! I couldnt wait to try on this nail color and I love it!!

Urban Decay's Grunge


----------



## kmcap

Barbie, funny you should say that...I feel the same way about Shall We Dance. Was excited because other colors in the salon manicure line are great but this one left me disappointed as well.


----------



## Go Pretty

Deborah Lippman's Happy Birthday! Always makes me feel sparkly. It's $18.00 a bottle though. Ugh the cuticles ;-)





[SIZE=10pt]Warm Regards,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Tracy Saunders[/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Chief Beauty Officer [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]Go Prettyâ„¢LLC[/SIZE]

_[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=10pt]Your Resource for Celebrity &amp; Local Beauty Pros[/SIZE]_

[SIZE=10pt]www.gopretty.com[/SIZE]


----------



## Maris Crane

WnW Pollen Collector


----------



## akansha jaiswal

hey hi this is akansha from india can u plz gimme sumof ur cosmetics dsntmatter if it is used too


----------



## BlueSakura

Borghese Stellare Notte. I can't decide if the color is more like a black pearl or an oil slick, but either way I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DreamWarrior

Avon's GunMetal.  Im not crazy about it... Just okay.


----------



## Maris Crane

Chanel Mimosa over WnW Pollen Collector


----------



## kayjay

Zoya Lolly from the matte collection...really like this shade of pink.


----------



## Bonnie Krupa

I'm currently wearing Ulta Celebutante and Sun-Sational

This was my first attempt at marbling


----------



## vixie13

These are great ladies! If you have a picture of your nails go ahead and start a new thread for NOTD (Nail of the Day) or NOTW (Nail of the Week). It will allow people to see your work easier!

Thanks!!


----------



## makeupguy

Hi I love the same shade of pink nailpolish and are right now wearing a similar shade from "faces"


----------



## Maris Crane

> Hi I love the same shade of pink nailpolish and are right now wearing a similar shade from "*faces*"


 I miss that brand so. frickin. much.


----------



## tiarra

Rimmel Lasting Finish Pro in Gold Silk.


----------



## Maris Crane

China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## PrincessPoly

Im wearing Orly kiss the bride


----------



## Princess Pink

I am wearing Mavala, Minsk (218). I love their nail varnishes they arent expensive, they do a great range of colours!


----------



## Lynne James

OPI's 24/7 Access .... great summer color!!!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

I am wearing OPI's Absolutely Alice.


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo

I'm wearing OPI - Pink-Ing Of You.

I can't get my phone to send the pic though...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's a pretty light-barbie-doll-pink!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane

Revlon Black With Envy.


----------



## llehsal

Color Club's Flair


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

OPI's I Lily Love You


----------



## NotAVampireLvr

Sinful Color's Seaweed. I love it so much I might put it on again next week too.


----------



## SandyDandy

OPI's You Dont Know Jacques

I loveeee this color!


----------



## ClassyFab

OPI - lucky lucky lavender


----------



## MakeupofDesire

I'm either going to paint them OPI Yo-ga to get this blue, or OPI Sir Pinkum Dinkim.  I know, major difference.  Either a brillian cobalt blue, or a fair light pink. LOL I might save the blue for the 4th of July for my red, white, and blue job I'm going to do.  I'm going to either use red, white and blue on my nails with silver shatter, or wear a combo of red and white with blue shatter, or blue and white with red shatter, and so on, you catch my drift.  But I don't want to paint them like that til probably Saturday b/c the 3rd is my birthday and will want my nails pretty for the day!


----------



## SassyAuburn

*OPI's Sample Sale. One of my faves. I'll be sad when it's gone.*


----------



## themayissue

I am wearing OPI in color Mod about you! Its a pretty pale pink!


----------



## Lynne James

OPI on Collins Ave


----------



## taylerjean

Butter London Artful Dodger  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotAVampireLvr

Revlon Electric!  LOVE THIS COLOR - it has a very subtle shimmer to it...   I'm so excited I was able to track it down.


----------



## prettygurl25

Sinful Colors--Paradise (973)


----------



## npurdy

Confetti's Party Hearty.  Love the color, Hate the formula.  But then I guess you get what you pay for.  lol


----------



## Dalylah

OPI - A Grape Fit


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

OPI DS Sapphire


----------



## Male Polish

Essie Aruba Blue


----------



## Maris Crane

Essie Turquoise &amp; Caicos


----------



## kayleigh83

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Blue Me Away! Such a gorgeous bright blue!


----------



## taliacrayon24

I'm wearing Ivy League by Ginger + Liz...taking it off tomorrow and putting on Swagger, also by Ginger + Liz.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SassyAuburn

A very chipped and pathetic looking red....

IT'S HOME MANICURE TIME!!!!


----------



## divadoll

a lime green Finger Paint with purple glitter french manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boobookitty3003

Sinful Colors It called Tokyo Pearl.


----------



## EmiliaBedelia

I'm wearing Essie in Watermelon


----------



## alyydoll

Sally Hansen Mint Sprint. It's a really pretty kind of turqouisy color. Really good for summer on toes with a tan. I love it.


----------



## rainbowholly134

I'm wearing N.Y.C expert last nail polish (five colors) in Late Night Lilac (lilac), Hint of Mint (mint), Lemon Cream (yellow), Whoâ€™s Who (icy blue), the hot pink one forgot the name with Sally Hansen crackle over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## satojoko

LA Colors Color Craze in a color I have no idea what it is. No name on the bottle, but there's a number on the bottom. BCC580. It's a very pigmented, bright turquoise blue with just the tiniest bit of shimmer in it. It looks like a creme if you don't look very closely at it. I then put 1 coat of Sinful Colors Professional in Bali Mist over it. It looks iridescent, like a violet-blue duo-chrome shimmer. Super beautiful when used together. I have had a million comments on my nails since I painted them this color, even from the Sephora and NARS MUAs. They were shocked when I told them it was just cheap stuff haha 

The LA Colors I bought at a Dollar store in the US in Blaine, obviously for $1. It is so good that you could get away with one coat. Will be going back to buy a tonne more in different colors.

The Sinful Colors I got in Rite Aid in the US for I believe 99 cents. It isn't worth even that, IMO. Really beautiful in the bottle, similar to Wet n Wild Wild Shine in #465 which has much more pigment to it, but this shade of Sinful Colors has got JACK sh*t for pigment in it. Super super sheer. I put one coat on, and then another and another, and went WTF? You'd need 10 coats on in order to NOT be able to see your nails. So I covered it with the LA colors and then one coat of Sinful Colors.

This shade of Sinful Colors will be used as a top coat only for me. I hate polishes that suck like this, much like Revlon polishes which are overpriced for what they are. Disappointed as I was hearing Sinful Colors was a killer brand, but at least I didn't spend a bunch on it, unlike Yellow Seahorse (which reallySUCKS).


----------



## ivette

i'm wearing wet n' wild megalast nailcolor 205a sugar coat-very light pink


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

OPI's Your Royal Shine-ness, OPI's Crown Me Already! &amp; OPI's black shatter.


----------



## zadidoll

Playing with some of my old polishes. Wearing a green from Rimmel London (no idea what off hand) with a bronze metal crackle from China Glaze. Surprisingly I like the combination.


----------



## SassyAuburn

I STILL need to do my damn nails!!!  Hello, life?  Can you slow down for 20 minutes PLEASE so my manicure doesn't look like a 3rd graders!


----------



## kerenrebeca

I was reading my daily digest and saw this thread and got super excited! I had to reply, because I just literally painted my nails like an hour ago. They just now finished drying. 

This is: Sally Hansen's Maximum Growth Nourishing Nail Color, "Sensual Red", it shines like a "Ruby Red" w/ my olive skin tone. It's a beautiful color!


----------



## SassyAuburn

Love a straight up, "hooker red" nail. Neutral and versatile and always looks chic. I finally did mine... OPI's "Ladies &amp; Magenta-men" with a top coat of Silver Shatter. Pretty but a little too festive-ish. It came out great but I think the silver shatter would be better around the holidays.


----------



## Hilda

I'm wearing hot pink toes! N OPI's planksalot and sparrow me the details (pink n purple ) every other nail. Gonna do the silver crackle soon.


----------



## eLLah

I'm wearing Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Mellow Yellow with a black crackle tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Black and Yellow!



​


----------



## mayadanielle

I'm wearing Pure Ice's Spit Fire. I have such a love/hate relationship with glitters, ugh.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

OPI DS Passion


----------



## Beauty2Makeup

I'm wearing Avon's NailWear Pro in Peach Passion.  Going on Day 5 and it hasn't chipped yet!


----------



## MakeupofDesire

I'm still wearing my birthday nail polish!  That will be a week on Sunday.  So I'm wearing China Glaze White one White nail polish with China Glaze Broken Heart (pink) Crackle nail polish on top.  Looks very clean and cute! I'm thinking about trying another crackle on top of my pink crackle just before I take it off, just to see how it would turn out.  Maybe start something new?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CLKR97

I just did my nails in OPI's " I Don't Bite " It's a lite purple with a shimmer, maybe more of a glitter but very fine glitter.


----------



## MakeupofDesire

I finally got a chance to change my nail polish.  I'm now wearing OPI Katy Perry Collection: The One That Got Away.  It's a beautiful burgundy color.  Highly recommend. I'm going to try to post a pic of my nails.  Don't give me too much grief about the nail painting job, as I haven't painted my own nails in 4yrs! LOL  So I'm getting better and doing lots of clean up! LOL   I've never put up a pic before, hubby did it, but he's not here, so I'm going to try.  Wish me luck! Hope this works!  It worked! Yeah!!!! Chalk one up for me! LOL


----------



## waternymp

Clarins - Beige Noisette- Hazelnut


----------



## uselessid90

I've got Zoya's Trixie with China Glaze Crackle over the top


----------



## llehsal

Revon's Icy Grape


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *Boobookitty3003* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sinful Colors It called Tokyo Pearl.


I have that and it's a 100% dupe for OPI Kyoto Pearl.

I've been wearing since Saturday - Sinful Color _Wild Thing!_ with OPI _Navy Shatter_ on top. It's holding up pretty darn good.


----------



## Jackieavonrep

I'm wearing opi a light purple color and Sally hansons hot pink shatter nail polish! Very cute combo. Makes me want to buy a white shatter glass nail polish from OPI. I want the Katy perry teenage dream color too. Veery pretty!


----------



## exoticaveronica

i am wearing a light pink OPI on my hands.. its almost transparent and I forgot the name.  I have yet to try their Crackle polish but I really want to! It looks so good on!

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Jackieavonrep

> I have that and it's a 100% dupe for OPI Kyoto Pearl.
> 
> Â
> 
> I've been wearing since Saturday - Sinful Color _Wild Thing!_ with OPI _Navy Shatter_ on top. It's holding up pretty darn good.


 What color shatter glass do you have from OPI?


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *Jackieavonrep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color shatter glass do you have from OPI?


 I have black, navy and silver.


----------



## Burningstar

I'm wearing OPI ski teal we drop and shatter nailpolish.


----------



## SummerDate

Loreal Summer 2011 LImited Edition Nail Color in Blue Marine.  Gorgeous sparkly mermaid blue green.  I love it.  I keep my nails short.  Lady said I should grow them long to protect the skin.  Nah!  I can't stand long fingernails.  LOL.  Nothing on my feet.  I keep them short too.


----------



## fairygoddess

on my toes i have a bright electric pink by Color club and on top i have OPI's black shatter


----------



## CLKR97

On my toes I have "Yes, Your Lioness" by OPI with a sprinkling of "Happy Birthday" by Deborah Lippmann on my big toes. And on my fingers I have "Waking Up in Vegas" by Deborah Lippmann. I just might add a bit of "Happy Birthday" to my fingers................still thinking about it!!


----------



## lorrib9

easy going by Sinful Colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Luv Luv Luv it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !


----------



## preciouspearl

Essie's Nice is Nice. Its a lovely lilac  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ReinaTaina

Sinful Colors in Why Not?  It reminds me of the ocean.


----------



## MiaMaria

I just had this tropical party, and I used my Alessandro International in colour #356. It's still on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane

Illamasqua Bacterium


----------



## Maris Crane

OPI Sparrow Me the Drama


----------



## LindaResh

I'm wearing pearl white with blue flowers


----------



## DirtySmurfette

Sally Hansen- midnight Sally Hansen- red crack on top


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Color Club Fashion Addict with konad zebra print. I used sinful colors black for the zebra print.


----------



## MakeupofDesire

I still have on OPI Katy Perry's The One That Got Away, but I put China Glaze Crackle in Cracked Concrete over the top and it looks beautiful!  The mulberry color just pops through the cracked concrete.  It's very shiny and looks great with the Seche Vite top coat.  Helped save some polish by being able to just paint the crackle on top of chipped nail polish.  You would never know it has chipped polish underneath!


----------



## Pery

OPI Nice Stems Collection I lily love you... New favourite...


----------



## Sparklygem

I got some OPI DS Original  Rocking here.... it is such a pretty purple holo!!   Love it in the sun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sugardeluxe

I'm wearing Sally Hansen's "Ivy League" - it's a nice shimmer chartreuse green with a gold undertone. (Those aren't my nails in the linked pic.) It's my default color really. (When I'm not wearing a blue of some sort.) My natural skin tone is olive - so the green REALLY pops.


----------



## Rebbierae

Wow, I've been looking for OPI "Come to Poppy" from the new-ish Nice Stems collection...found it last night and just finished doing my nails with it--I tend to be fairly conservative with my nails.  Well, I like trendy and odd colors...so I guess conservative isn't the right word, but I tend to stay from really bright colors, and holy moly this one is BRIGHT ass fuschia, but I love it!  It'll take a couple days to get used to it but I do like it.


----------



## MissTinksBeauty

Im wearing Essie- Infactuation LOVE IT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## genundead

The picture does the look NOOOOO justice at all!! Its China Glaze in Liquid Leather and rhinestones on both ring fingers...Makes me feel slightly "Gaga"


----------



## 13Bluestar97

Del Sol in Calypso - it changes color from this coral pink to a dark purple in the sun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Bought it on my cruise ship's gift shop - now it's my fav nail polish!!


----------



## Mitch

I love my nail color today which is aqua blue! Something refreshing but not the usual.


----------



## JeannieL52

I'm wearing Ulta's Dance Teal Dawn.  It's a great deep teal and totally fun for summer!


----------



## llehsal

China Glaze - Cha Cha Cha


----------



## KitaRei

I just painted my nails with Diet Coke exclusive Nails Inc. London Plum polish.  It came out darker than the bottle, so a little darker than I'd hoped, but not a bad color.


----------



## ivette

i'm wearing wet n wild megalast nail color 205A Sugar Coat-

its peachy-pink &amp; reminds me of essies madamoiselle


----------



## fruit

i hate the varicolored nail polish, so i always make it neutral.


----------



## fruit

hei,girls, i search the keywords: "nail care" in youtube and found a video about tmart. 

the primary empression of it is the so so entry-level price, how is that? *edited by mod* wait for more details about that though i am not so intersted in it. but may good for all of sisiters here.


----------



## aleeeshuh

Did this last night!  Kinda sloppy, but whatev


----------



## DonnaJ

Sally Hansen Salon in Malt. I have mannequin hands!


----------



## eLLah

Revlon Gum Drop... smells so good i want to bite my nails...


----------



## sheridong

I am wearing Sally Hansen's Celeb City with China Glaze's Broken Hearted cracked over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spittingpink

Gold Nail Rock on my finger nails and Gold Minx Nails on my toes.


----------



## kaylaaa

Just an OPI clearcoat i need a manicure but i cut my nails really short :L


----------



## Sparklygem

Today.. on toes..Austintatious Turquoise.. OPI... Love love it!!   hands.. Essie Allure.. tonight I plan to Konad some lacy french tips on that Allure...  ...


----------



## 13Bluestar97

I am now wearing newspaper print nails they are so cool! I did them myself ^^


----------



## BrittanysSecret




----------



## SassyAuburn

The color I'm wearing is featured on the top scroll of the home page of MUT. It's Pure Ice's "Free Fall" . A bright fuchsia pink with a slight frost and a super high shine!


----------



## SassyAuburn

Brittany'sSecret..... that is a funky look. Couldn't pull it off myself but it looks so fun and awesome on you!


----------



## rebelyell

OPI in Cherry Chutney. Very vampy. I love it.


----------



## KitaRei

Chanel Black Pearl.  Beautiful dark turquoise pearl polish.


----------



## gommiebears

China Glaze Secret Periwinkle with a hologram (silver) topcoat.


----------



## 13Bluestar97

Revlon in Twinkled Pink with OPI Black Shatter

it looks so girly yet so different!


----------



## Katy NTBFB

I'm currently wearing Bourjois 10 days in a shade of red. I cannot fault its application, it is so easy to apply and literally glides on but doesn't last the 10 days. I love the Maybelline Forever Strong Pro range as it is super long lasting and really affordable.


----------



## LadyJaye

I'm currently wearing Wet and Wild : Saved By The Blue

This is a beautiful royal blue color...I love it!


----------



## inchesnfalling

Essie's Lady Like from their new fall collection!

Didn't think I was really struck by it until I put it on.


----------



## nadineon5

Wearing Wicked by Essie!


----------



## TinaTomCD

I've just applied the new Sally Hanson 'All in One' base, strengthener, colour and top coat all in one application (two coats) 'Red is Fred'

It's a fabulous colour and coverage is excellent - give it a try!


----------



## Jolanka

This morning I cheated on Sally Hansen and bought Wet'nWild instead.

The color I chose is "Night Prowl"... It's a black base color with purple/fuschia glitters.

First, let me say that it was NOT easy to apply; the consistency was gummy/thick/sticky, so first coat was a nightmare but got fixed with a second one. After 2 coats, I got the color intensity wanted but the finish was almost matte and grainy like it has sand in it (probably the glitters, but it's the first time I experience this with glitters) so I put a clear one on top (much better but still a little grainy, so I may put a second coat of clear).





I must say that it dried very quickly though even with 2 thick coats.

Last thing to test is how long this polish will hold on my nails without chipping...

Some of you have this color?? How does it apply or last?

Thanks!!


----------



## inchesnfalling

Changed already, but love this color too. Essie's Merino Cool.


----------



## Mary Kay

I know it's silly but I love my simple pink nail polish from Mary Kay.

*edited by mod*


----------



## perfectlyem

OPI Linkin Park After Dark is my #2 all time favourite colour!!!

But back to the topic, I'm wearing Birthday Suit by LAQA &amp; Co. It's a nail polish pen I found on www.ebeauty.ca, the Canadian makeup place. I haven't used one of these nail polish pens since I was in elementary school and I forgot how awesome they are!


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *Jolanka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This morning I cheated on Sally Hansen and bought Wet'nWild instead.
> 
> The color I chose is "Night Prowl"... It's a black base color with purple/fuschia glitters.
> 
> First, let me say that it was NOT easy to apply; the consistency was gummy/thick/sticky, so first coat was a nightmare but got fixed with a second one. After 2 coats, I got the color intensity wanted but the finish was almost matte and grainy like it has sand in it (probably the glitters, but it's the first time I experience this with glitters) so I put a clear one on top (much better but still a little grainy, so I may put a second coat of clear).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that it dried very quickly though even with 2 thick coats.
> 
> Last thing to test is how long this polish will hold on my nails without chipping...
> 
> Some of you have this color?? How does it apply or last?
> 
> Thanks!!


Sounds like you have a defective bottle or someone had previously opened it and left it open so it was beginning to dry out. All of WnW polishes are not thick and gummy unless left partially open (saw one at ShopKo that matched your description but the bottle was crackle). If you can go exchange it otherwise get a nail polish restore product to fix it.


----------



## eLLah

I'm wearing Essie in Chinchilly while squishing (I mean holding) Ninja Pentapus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jolanka

Thanks Zadidoll!!

I'll try to add one drop of thinner in it... we'll see...

I had to put a second layer of clear... so idk if that's why it lasted that long (4 days without any chipping), but I'm impressed!! I noticed that it peeled off more that it chipped.. I've been able to peel off one nail completely in one piece!!  To take it off, I totally recommend using 100% acetone!!


----------



## zadidoll

What am I wearing now? 950 Savage by Sinful Colors but to be honest... not on my nails but rather all over my hands since I spent the last half hour cleaning up the broken bottle of Savage, Pretty Cool and Fashionista that broke when my box of polishes fell off the desk. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good thing Sinful Colors is on sale for 99 cents and I can pick up those colors again.


----------



## WaiGee

On my toes I'm wearing Color Club's Mrs Robinson


----------



## inchesnfalling

Feeling a bit festive for a good friend's birthday today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've got a purple underneath, not sure the brand, but overtop I have Sinful Colors Frenzy. Quite happy with the results!


----------



## KitaRei

Happy Birthday Inchesfalling  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm wearing Revlon's scented polish in Gumdrop.  The formula isn't so great, but it smells really yummy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Essie Licorice with OPI I Lily Love You.


----------



## Maris Crane

Toes: Sally Hansen Salon Manicure Barracuda. Fingers: OPI French Quarter for Your Thoughts.


----------



## lacquerbuzz

My current manicure is China Glaze Flyin' High and Color Club Gossip Column


----------



## moriesnailart

I'm wearing China Glaze In the City from their Metro Collection.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Essie Licorice with Revlon Facets of Fuchsia


----------



## VALM

OPI A French Quarter for your Thoughts


----------



## Lyndebe

OPI Japanese Rose Garden


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Color Club Gossip Column with China Glaze Black Mesh


----------



## Dalylah

Essie - Going Incognito


----------



## VALM

Changed mine last night and am now wearing OPI Houston we have a Purple.


----------



## kekeka

OPI Nail Polish # 031 Diamond Designer Series atches:


----------



## spittingpink

rimmel lime long lasting and barry m crackle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## inchesnfalling

Sally Hansen Going Green. I need to stop painting my nails so much and stick to atleast a color a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KitaRei

L.A. Girl Rockstar Double Platinum.  This polish is amazing, I've had it on a week, 2 coats, no topcoat, 0 chipping! (not to mention it has holo glitter mixed in with the regular glitter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaffyLou

I'm wearing some cheap $1.99 polish I found at the drugstore called Sinful Colors - and it's awesome haha. Dunno the name of the color, but it's a deep reddish color with a slight glittery undertone (I believe in car-lingo, that's called "candy" color ha). It's stayed on for over a week now with no chips, yay!!!


----------



## beautybesties

today is OPI Steady as She Rose!


----------



## Dalylah

Wet n Wild Tangled in my Web over Sally Hansen Green with Envy


----------



## OneoftheWicked

​ 
Manglaze Mayo! Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening and OPI He's My Boo for the candy corn​


----------



## VALM

OPI My Address is Hollywood.


----------



## lacquerbuzz

S-he Stylezone 310


----------



## perfectlyem

Too funny, I'm also wearing Linkin Park After Dark. I absolutely love this colour!


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Switched to H&amp;M Hunt me down


----------



## Maris Crane

Lippmann Collection witches' Brew


----------



## xdunlapx

Well I was wearing Nicole by OPI "Me and Blue" but after my bath this morning it all peeled off practically in one sheet on each nail. That was the first time I had tried any Nicole by OPI's polishes. The regular OPI doesn't peel off on me. And I didn't have anything on my nails yesterday when I applied it. I put on the OPI natural nail base coat, 2 coats of color and 2 coats of OPI top coat. What would cause that peeling? I wasn't in the bath long. No longer than 20 minutes. So confused!


----------



## perlanga

French Manicure with OPI who needs a prince.


----------



## beautybesties

Got another Nicole by OPI holiday glitter today - My Sleigh's in the Shop


----------



## Maris Crane

QUO by Orly First Class.


----------



## KitaRei

This time I'm wearing 212-Sephora by Sephora by OPI


----------



## eLLah

China Glaze Crackle in Crushed Candy and Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Black Out &lt;3


----------



## pandy1021

[spam link deleted]

It's color red with a touch of a butterfly design which my daughter made me one a few hours ago.


----------



## lacquerbuzz

Flormar U33


----------



## Maris Crane

1 coat Chanel Black Pearl over 1 coat Revlon Black with Envy.


----------



## Maris Crane

Revlon Carbonite.


----------



## KitaRei

Wet n Wild Party of Five Glitters


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

DS Original with some zebra print.


----------



## JazzyK

Nubar Reclaim


----------



## sharonwills

I'm wearing Loreal Black.


----------



## spittingpink

Well...its not actually nail varnish.....but its beautiful!!!





DO excuse the edges, I hadnt cleared it up yet. I wont clog up the blog with the details, but like I said, its not actually nail varnish, nor is it stickers! Its model paint! (got more info on my blog below!)


----------



## Maris Crane

J.Biebs for Nicole by OPI Prized Posession Purple.


----------



## beautybesties

I had to chop my nails to nubs after a house renovation nail accident.  boo!  but at least they're pink!

This color is Nicole by OPI Kardashian collection All Kendall-ed Up!


----------



## JazzyK

Today I'm wearing L'Oreal Owl's Night.


----------



## Ms-Jelena

Ulta3 Orchid, a lovely purple colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maris Crane

F21 Love &amp; Beauty Turquoise glitter over Essie Turquoise &amp; Caicos.


----------



## Steffi

Cult Nails Unicorn Puke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll

> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cult Nails Unicorn Puke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Ok, with a name like that you need to post a picture of the bottle and your nails! LOL


----------



## IzzyKitty

I'm wearing OPI's Excuse Moi with a top coat of Rainbow Connection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## spittingpink

_Leighton Denny nail varnish from last months Glossy box with poundshop nail art stuff - Its not my normal choice, its for my halloween costume and I'm a bit annoyed about the bubbles but I needed to put tons of varnish on to stop the stars on! lol I've not neatened them up yet, I usually do this the next day in the shower!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />_


----------



## perlanga

China Glaze in Afterglo!


----------



## Swan Willdom

I'm wearing silver fingernails, and i want to change black ones next time.


----------



## Maris Crane

Chanel Peridot.


----------



## MarilyninDallas

French-Tip polish is just perfect for me when I want a quick feminine touch. . . and soooo easy to remove in a hurry when my time is over. . . Nail strengthener and base coat all the time prepares me for the French-Tip treatment. . .


----------



## Ms-Jelena

OPI Charged up cherry &lt;3


----------



## kellabella

Im wearing Revlon's Gold Coin with Sally Hansens Salon Effects Polish Strips on both ring fingers.   Check out my blog at http://www.beautyobsessed2.blogspot.com/


----------



## beautybesties

Here are my nails for today 11/1/11

Its November... ahhhhh!!!!!!!!!

This is 4 coats of OPI Muppets collection - Fresh Frog of Bel Air


----------



## SassyAuburn

OPII's "The Show Must Go On!" from the Burlesque line. GREAT fall color.... red sparkle with a slight rust hue in dim light. Love it!


----------



## hienbt

I like it


----------



## divadoll

NYC Pumpkin


----------



## hienbt

I like it


----------



## hienbt




----------



## lacquerbuzz

Eveline Holografic Shine 405


----------



## kole9339

I'm wearing Essie - Aruba Blue, with Incoco nail polish strips in a cheetah print on my ring fingers.


----------



## Dalylah

Orly - Rock-it. Its a beautiful dark red with a hink of pink


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Orly Fowl Play


----------



## Maris Crane

Finger Paints My Art Belongs To You.


----------



## divadoll

This is unicorn puke.  It looks STUNNING.






> Originally Posted by *Steffi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cult Nails Unicorn Puke.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms-Jelena

Unicorn puke looks AMAZING!

Today I'm wearing mecca cosmetica - Maria


----------



## MarilyninDallas

"French-Tip" polish with concave shape continues to be my favorite. . . for right now. . .


----------



## FierceMy

NYC Empire State Blue


----------



## Maris Crane

2 coats OPI Passion with SpaRitual Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds over that.


----------



## blueangel1023

I'm wearing Nails Inc Magnetic Polish in Trafalgar Square!


----------



## zadidoll

See Unicorn's Puke I would LOVE to have that for my collection. LOL


----------



## MarilyninDallas

Does everyone like and enjoy the "Magnetic" polishes??? I have never used them. . .


----------



## JazzyK

I'm wearing Orly Rock the World.


----------



## SarahNerd

I really want to try that magnetic polish.  It looks awesome. Right now I'm wearing some Incoco strips that I really need to change because I've had them on so long that that are half gone.


----------



## jeeyasblog

I am wearing a black shatter polish over a gold polish . it looks simply amazing .. 

lets take a look :









I got my laushine shatter polish from bornprettystore.com , it is cheap and shipping is free too


----------



## SassyAuburn

I mani'd up last night with OPI's "Just A Little Dangerous" 

A very deep purple, almost black, with a blue-ish hue


----------



## kekeka

I m wearing *OPI Pepeâ€™s Purple Paassion*




http://www.herstyle-shop.com/product/opi-nail-polish-c06-pepes-purple-paassion-the-muppets-reds-neutrals-holiday-2011


----------



## kellabella

I'm wearing *Whats Your Name* by *Sinful Colors* and one coat of *Hallucinate* by *Wet n Wild. *

I love the sparkle in this color, its an awesome blue to purple glitter packed in a shiny black base. It's extremely shiny and well pigmented. With the glitter from the Wet n Wild polish its gorg!!!!

CHECK OUT MY BLOG, I ALWAYS FOLLOW BACK!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />))


----------



## PhillyZepFan

Last night the best friend and I did our nails. Since moving in with her, she's said that I've gotten her back into doing her nails. I used 2 coats of Sugar Sugar from Sinful Colors and 2 coats of Ruby Pumps by China Glaze. First pic is blurred to show the sparkle, well, kinda.


----------



## PhillyZepFan

This is something I did 2 weeks ago that I was so proud of!! And what's great is that there's no dotting tool needed. Last time I did something with polka dots (Cherry Blossom nails), I used the tip of a straight pin. This time around I used an opened bobby pin. Worked like a charm!


----------



## PhillyZepFan

This is a nice color. I picked this up a few yrs back, mistaking it for Vixen! LOL A good mistake!
 



> Originally Posted by *gejba* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My NOTD is still Revlon Autumn Berry:


----------



## beautybesties

No photo today.  But I decided on Nicole by OPI Kourt is Ready for a Pedi for today &amp; tomorrow.


----------



## LouLovesMakeup

Right now, Im not wearing anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Taking a few days to use Sally Hansen 'vitasurge nail growth' 

My nails look like babies...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jazzmullen

Even Im not wearing anything on my hands right now - giving my hands a break. Maybe apply natural clear polish. My toes have an OPI bronze-gold shade.


----------



## ivette

nothing right now.  i usually like to wear a pretty pink color


----------



## Ms-Jelena

Mistress Quickly by Mecca Cosmetica


----------



## addiemartin

Today i'm wearing Rimmel London - Vixen


----------



## andsgrl

Incoco plum quartz-  love these!


----------



## kellabella

I used _Sally Hansen's Salon Effects Nail Strips in CHECK IT OUT_  on my ring finger on my left hand and both thumbs. I was going to use one on my index finger on my right hand but it didn't fit right I painted the rest of my nails black and white, and to replace the the nail strip I was going to use on my index finger I used one coat of_ Crackle in Ink Spot _over white polish. 

POLISHED USED:

SNOW ME WHITE by SINFUL COLORS

BLACK OUT by SALLY HANSEN'S XTREME WEAR EFFECT





RIGHT HAND 

LEFT HAND 



​ 














*Mod note*: Blog link deleted since she has it in her signature already.


----------



## AlessiaPearl

I am wearing Must Have by Essence. It's a charcoal grey with teal glitzy particles.


----------



## Ms-Jelena

Love the left hand kellabella!


----------



## kellabella

Thanks Jelena!!

I'm following your blog now, your nails look great!!

xoxo


----------



## blueangel1023

I like the magnetic polishes since it's new and different. I do get compliments from customers at work that it looks cool. I think my only gripe is that it doesn't last long. After a few days, it starts to chip even with a top coat. I love my Sally Hansen salon effect strips more since those last up to 3 wks for me, and a lot of people love them! hehe
 



> Originally Posted by *MarilyninDallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Does everyone like and enjoy the "Magnetic" polishes??? I have never used them. . .


----------



## SassyAuburn

Just did mine..... Charge It by OPI by Sephora with a top coat of Katy Perry's black Crackle.

Love it!





Kind of gives me that leopard look. MEE-OOOW!


----------



## kellabella

I'm actually in the process of trying to figure out what color(s) or designs I want to do with my nails right now. Ughh!! Am I the only one that gets really indesisive when it comes to picking out what colors to paint your nails? Or am i the only weirdo lol. 

I have so many different colors and then there's either glitter, or desings, french or no french, layering or no? lol. I sound like a wako! I know. 

Hopefully, I will be able to post my nail look by the end of the night. 

If anyone has any suggestions for me I would gladley take them!!

xoxo


----------



## shahid toqeer

Hi! here is shahid . revlon nail polish teak rose . i just bought it yesterday . its a very different and unique colour  which increase your nail beauty.


----------



## Ray Louis

I am a Male and just recently got up the nerve to start wearing polish all the time. Love it, the colors I have tried are Naked Ivory (ORLY BRAND) and Trafalgar Square magnetic (www.nailsinc.com) also Total Crimson, and Copper all with a glossy top coat. Love the shine. Its fun going to the nail salon and getting a Mani and a Pedi. Then when I get polish on my toes, Oh Man what a feeling.


----------



## Ray Louis

Naked Ivory with a shiny top coat. (ORLY BRAND).

I love the feeling of nail polish and getting my nails done at the salon across the street.

Oh by the way I am a Man.


----------



## fairytales

A black Sally Hansen Diamond color. Can't think of the exact name of that particular polish off hand.


----------



## kbk11

I'm wearing Julep's Michelle! It's a gorgeous navy! Love it!


----------



## addiemartin

I'm wearing Revlon - Vixen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LouLovesMakeup

started wearing nail polish again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I bought some nail polish from the swap on this site, and so I'm wearing 'your royal shyness' by  OPI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybesties

This is Dr.'s Remedy Resolution


----------



## Ms-Jelena

Right now I'm wearing OPI Cajun Shrimp  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> love it!


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## eLLah

I'm wearing RGB in Oxblood~~


----------



## Ms-Jelena

I'm wearing OPI do you lilac it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love purples, so pretty!


----------



## kekeka

I'm wearing Essie Holiday Luxeffects "A cut above", It's nice color for X'mas.






link deleted


----------



## kellabella

_I'm currently wearing one of *Sally Hansen's HD- High Definition *polishes in *Laser in 3* coats since the formula is very thin!! I probably could have used 4 coats to get it more opaque. I;m not totally loving this because of how thin it is. It does look really pretty though, especially in certain lighting when you see the pink &amp; purple flashes of shimmer bounce of your nails. These *HD colors* would actually be great for layering!!!!_

_I added 2 coats of *Wet n Wild's Party of Five *on both thumbs, pointer, finger &amp;  index finger. This glitter has small pieces of green, pink, purple and silver. (I'm probably forgetting a color) but I know that there is no gold. It looks like confetti on my nails. *Very Fun!!! * This color would look amazing on a variety of different colors. It also dries very quick (since it is from their Fast Dry collection) _

This is just one picture of the mani. Let me know what you think!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellabella

I love that green!!! I've been meaning to go out and get a true green, can you believe I dont own any green colors? lol. I need one for Christmas and to do nail art for the holidays. I like the one you have!!


----------



## kellabella

*Very excited because I just purchased another fab color from Revlon's new collection.  It's called Fashionista!! It's a color you dont usually see a lot (well I don't at least). It's a mix between a dark blue and green that almost looks like a dark twist of turquoise. I just bought it so I haven't used it yet, but thats the next color I'll be painting my nails with and I'll have pics...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)*


----------



## Stemarber

I'm wearing Zoya in Pandora  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amber204

I don't have a pic but I am wearing Zoya's Heidi/(bright orange) on my fingers and my favorite is hope/(dark purple) on my toes. That gold and black shatter is stunning.

I ahve to know where you got the unicorn puke it's beautiful!!


----------



## beautybesties

From the China Glaze Eye Candy collection


----------



## glitterskulls

opi muppets wocka wocka with excuse moi on top. nice festive holiday look.


----------



## Coronetta

Ive got a french mani going on with black tips and silver glitter lined between then nude and black.  I might have to do this again for new years.


----------



## xlisaa

Orly's La Playa with Essie's Shine of the Times topcoat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







swatchesandwhatnot.blogspot.com


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## SassyAuburn

I'm wearing the color I wrote about in yesterday's blog post:

Wet n Wild's Fast Dry Nail Color in Party of Five Glitters ($1.99, Kmart) over the tops of NYC's Long Wearing Nail Enamel in Broadway Burgundy!  Pretty &amp; festive!





(hard to see the glitters but they're there!)


----------



## chic_chica

Kleancolor - Neon Yellow and Avon - Black Crackle


----------



## beautybesties

Keeping with the holiday theme I did a snowman and Christmas light manicure.  Very simple and easy to do.  I broke it down and did a tutorial on my site if you are curious to try it for yourself.


----------



## Betty Li

im also an natural finger nail girl. love them clean and short. i can not stand a little long of my nail


----------



## Betty Li

but i love polish my nails


----------



## beautybesties

China Glaze Material Girl layered over NOPI My Empire My Rules with a Nail Fraud decal accent.  I was channeling Katy Perry when I did my nails lol


----------



## KitaRei

China Glaze Phat Santa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 13Bluestar97

Chanel Le Vernis Lumiere 64 Bronze


----------



## QueenOshunBess

I love lincoln park after dark by opi but right now I'm wearing night sensation by china glaze. Its a lot like linoln park after dark but it doesn't have any shimmer. It has that same beautiful dark violet hue the lincoln park has.


----------



## brandyboop

I have Wet N Wild's "Party of Five Glitters" on right now.....I love it!  And it's cheap!


----------



## thefauxlife

I'm wearing Sinful Colors-Vacation Time and Essence's Gold Rush as a few accent nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms-Jelena

a light green with somes shimmer - the polish is Ulta3 lagoon


----------



## eye can do it

m wearing a yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> xD

lovin the colour its sho chic cuteeee

n brght

super sunny yellow goes with everythng..n yeah it brightenz yo dae  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> try it out

"colorama" a 8 ml..bottle.! n quite cheap 3$ nly.!


----------



## Cytokine

YSL# 3


----------



## Ms-Jelena

OPI not so bora-bora-ing pink


----------



## netwildeyez

youtube collage


----------



## beautybesties

Broadway Nails imPRESS manicure in Dancing Queen


----------



## redfeather

Essence #50 irreplaceable....pure gold glitters  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey

I got Butter London's Black Knight for Christmas, so I put that on right away!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## themayissue

Wet N Wild Megalast in Hush Hush


----------



## khoobsurati

I am wearing blue shade of elle 18 nail pops.....


----------



## megashop

hey beautiful ladies i hope i find u all well speaking of this topic on nail polish i have a great recommendation for a website that sells good brands on nail polish i personaly love the crakle nail polish u can get the leopard print and zebra print there for all u animal lovers. they are cheap and u can get great deals to some with free shipping the web goes as http://megashop.shopfromhomemall.com hope u all love it as much as i do


----------



## Dinitchka

This is your website?

 



> Originally Posted by *megashop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey beautiful ladies i hope i find u all well speaking of this topic on nail polish i have a great recommendation for a website that sells good brands on nail polish i personaly love the crakle nail polish u can get the leopard print and zebra print there for all u animal lovers. they are cheap and u can get great deals to some with free shipping the web goes as http://megashop.shopfromhomemall.com hope u all love it as much as i do


----------



## satojoko

Orly's Chantilly Peach. My current favorite color. @Beautybesties &gt; where are you getting your nail decals. I really like them. Hoping they're available online


----------



## emily_3383

Zoya denise. Its a pretty red with gold glitter.


----------



## Ms-Jelena

OPI excuse moi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittanysSecret




----------



## beautybesties




----------



## OpiGirl

My fav which is OPI Lincoln park after dark


----------



## OpiGirl

My fav which is OPI Lincoln park after dark


----------



## Pancua

Wet N Wild Wild Shine in Wild Card/Invitation. Kind of a light shimmery purple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Souly

Butter London- The black knight

dark &amp; super sparkly

Newbie here, hi everyone


----------



## Pancua

Adding a photo:


----------



## Dalylah

Wet n Wild - Diamond in the Rough. It's a gorgeous silver glitter. Perfect for New Years.


----------



## JazzyK

Finger Paints Asylum over WnW Black Creme.


----------



## llehsal

China Glaze - China Rouge

 



 Sinful Colors - San Francisco





LA Girl - Metal: Copper Alloy
 





Orly - Hawaian Punch

Please excuse the messiness.  I usually clean up after the nails dry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybesties

Today I'm wearing Cho from the Zoya True Spring 2012 collection


----------



## marci65

No pic, but SOPI Run With It. I was disappointed when Zoya Harley didn't work for me (it was too cool for my skintone), but RWI is sort of close and warmer-based so it works for me!!


----------



## Ms-Jelena

OPI suzi says feng shui


----------



## beautybesties

Zoya Bevin


----------



## UrbanFool

Today for me is Meep Meep Meep by OPI.


----------



## Ms-Jelena

OPI gone gonzo over suzi says feng shui


----------



## Cocainex

Zoya Robyn with OPI Gone Gonzo over it!


----------



## SassyAuburn

Holidays are over so back to something basic for me now. 

OPI's "Ladies &amp; Magenta-men"

Here's a photo: http://m.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6677103417/lightbox/


----------



## Pancua

I bought the Sephora Glitz and Glam set which had a small bottle of OPI's Charge It! (matallic gold) nail polish. Tonight, I treated myself to a home manicure.  Here is how it came out:


----------



## UrbanFool

Gold seems to be the color of the day! I got Glitz by Orly this morning and I'm madly in love with it. Unfortunately, the lighting in here kind of makes the color look a bit putrid.

Kelly





Yep, much better in the sunshine. I need to get an Ott bulb for my Ott lamp. It gets great color!


----------



## Pancua

Took a pic outside since its a fairly nice day.


----------



## Fairest of all

I have horrible nails, so please forgive that. Im wearing sinful colors black polish with Essie's new Luxe effects flake polish in Shine of the times as a topcoat. I LOVE it


----------



## Dinitchka

Very cool! Love the combo!

 



> Originally Posted by *Amber Blevins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have horrible nails, so please forgive that. Im wearing sinful colors black polish with Essie's new Luxe effects flake polish in Shine of the times as a topcoat. I LOVE it


----------



## Fairest of all

> Originally Posted by *Dinitchka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cool! Love the combo!



Thanks!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms-Jelena

Wearing ulta3 lollypop lilac at the moment


----------



## belizsera

I am currently wearing Zoya Anaka on my fingers and Zoya Shay with Nubar 2010 on my toes.


----------



## AlessiaPearl

I am wearing Rapid Ruby by Rimmel which my husband got me for Christmas. I will soon post a picture on my blog.


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## Fairest of all

Oh.My.Goodness.....

This is the cutest thing ever!!!! How do you go about making the clouds?



> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## glamigirl

wearing the balm in "mudslide" with hello kitty "silver star" layered on top of a couple of fingers and deborah lippmann "i love the night life" lightly placed on side of thumbs.


----------



## MyyNameIsRachel

I actually just did my nails! Im wearing Sally Hansen "Maximum Growth". My friend gave it to me but I don't think it's going to work...


----------



## Lateshoes

Deborah Lippmann - It's Raining Men is currently chipping off as I type.

I would normally never buy such a crazy expensive NP, but I had an exchange gift card for a place I hate to shop at and needed to spend it. (I know - that made no sense).

Tonight - maybe a new Zoya if my order comes in. Weeee


----------



## Playedinloops

right now I'm wearing zoya dove and my ring fingers are accent nails in zoya jo.


----------



## Stemarber

I'm wearing Zoya Dea today. Love Zoya &lt;3


----------



## DonnaJ

OPI Funky Dunkey


----------



## kellabella

*My first attempt at Water Marblingg*

_For the rest of my nails I used Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear in Pacific Blue then layered once coat of Radiance by Revlon. _

_Radiance is a bright blue/turquoise with silver, light blue glitter flex. It reminds me of a mermaids tail. It's so pretty! Application was really easy too. I thought it was gonna give me a little trouble bc of the large glitter flexes but it didn't. _





MY 1RST ATTEMPT AT WATER MARBLING. I WISH THE DESIGN CAME OUT BETTER BUT IT'S OKAY.


----------



## Ms-Jelena

I'm wearing Calvin Klein splendin color in garnet at the moment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Illussoire

CHANEL April (its spring 2012 collection)


----------



## YYCguy

OPI I brake for manicures on my toes.


----------



## MarilyninDallas

Today I'm wearing "Red Flare" by Orly on my toes and "An Affair in Red Square" by OPI on my fingers. . . .Nail polish helps my typing accuracy and speed. . . But we all already know that. . .Don't we???


----------



## DonnaJ

> Originally Posted by *kellabella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My first attempt at Water Marblingg*
> 
> _For the rest of my nails I used Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear in Pacific Blue then layered once coat of Radiance by Revlon. _
> 
> _Radiance is a bright blue/turquoise with silver, light blue glitter flex. It reminds me of a mermaids tail. It's so pretty! Application was really easy too. I thought it was gonna give me a little trouble bc of the large glitter flexes but it didn't. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY 1RST ATTEMPT AT WATER MARBLING. I WISH THE DESIGN CAME OUT BETTER BUT IT'S OKAY.



I think it turned out wonderful, especially for your first time. I don't dare try it, I just know I'll make a huge mess and probably spill it and stain the table, floor, etc. Yes, I am a chicken! BAWK BAWK!


----------



## DreamWarrior

Holy Electric Blue!

I did a mini haul at Ulta today and picked up some polishes with my 20% off coupon.

China Glaze - Frostbite

Opi - 4 Life (Nicki Minaj collection)

Seche Vite - Top Coat

Revlon Lip Butter in Brown Sugar

So, I did a little mani at work and holy blue - this color is intense!!  BTW - it took three coats of Frostbite to get it opaq, otherwise you could still see thru the color.


----------



## MarilyninDallas

DreamWarrior, I'm in love with your nails and the Holy Electric Blue. . . Hope you will share with us if it wears well. . . and how long you can wear it doing stuff at the office before it starts chipping. . . Thanks for the photos. . . 

Marilyn in Dallas, Texas


----------



## Synesthetic

OPI No Spain No Gain on my nails and Butter London Knees Up on my toes.


----------



## DreamWarrior

> Originally Posted by *MarilyninDallas* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DreamWarrior, I'm in love with your nails and the Holy Electric Blue. . . Hope you will share with us if it wears well. . . and how long you can wear it doing stuff at the office before it starts chipping. . . Thanks for the photos. . .
> 
> Marilyn in Dallas, Texas


LOL! Hi Marilyn, the actual name of the color is FrostBite, but I like my name better! LOL!

Usually I can go three days, but that's if I add another coat of Seche Vite by tomorrow... otherwise they start chipping in less than 2 days.  Im very active, cooking, cleaning, running, work, gym... etc... so my nails take a beating!!  So, my rule of thumb is to change it after the 3rd day.  However, if I reapply the color where it chips, I can get 5 days, but they dont look as nice.


----------



## Anya1976

right now I have zoya dannii and color club kiss me mistletoe on accent. I went to disney on ice last night and I wanted a rapunzel and tiana color theme.

I was a super nerd and even did a purple/green eyeshadow look to match.


----------



## coachdiva

Nail polish is my real weakness! I'm addicted, I admit it. I'm wearing ChG DV8 on my fingers, and Color Club Revvvolution on my toes.


----------



## AlessiaPearl

I am wearing Be Optimistic by Essence.......


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Hits Apolo


----------



## Pancua

Zoya Savita stamped with Zoya Kendal and a Wet N Wild Clear Coat.


----------



## kdrzrbck

Ulta After Party.  Its a super cute light pink glitter polish.


----------



## cidster

4 coats Essie Mademoiselle plus 1 seche vite on the fingers, Revlon plum seduction with some Sally Hansen pinkish glitter on my toes. For the record, Seche Vite is the only thing I have found that makes nail polish work for me, other wise it never dries and gets sheet marks, or chips after a day.  It's so fun to actually get to paint my nails and have it look pretty for 2 or 3 days.


----------



## internetchick

Glitter Gal Lizard Belly


----------



## calexxia

I've got on black Gelish with two layers of Revlon Scandalous on top....edgy but still feminine (Can't recall if I posted this before, oops)


----------



## MsCliffHazel

Purple Shellac nail polish done by Nail Club &amp; Spa in Colorado. Love it!


----------



## Meikkileikkeja

I'm having China Glaze Go Go Pink and on top of that Flormar U04 and Saffron London gold glitter polish.


----------



## MarilyninDallas

Starting off the week with "I'm Not Really A Waitress" by OPI to create some enthusiasm and fun. . .


----------



## internetchick

^^^ Pretty!!


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## DreamWarrior

This is sooo pretty!!



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glitter Gal Lizard Belly


 So today I finally got to try out OPI's Nicki Manaj Polish in Metallic 4 life.


----------



## internetchick

> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


^^ So cute!!



> Originally Posted by *DreamWarrior* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> This is sooo pretty!!
> 
> So today I finally got to try out OPI's Nicki Manaj Polish in Metallic 4 life.



Glitter Gal polishes are pretty, but $$$. I love your mani!


----------



## calexxia

Peeled off the Gelish last night (yes, I know how naughty that is). But since I refuse to do housework without SOMETHING on the claws, I've got on Revlon Smoldering, just two coats and no topper, because I'll be taking it off later tonight and it's just to keep my nails from being naked.

ETA: Wound up smacking some China Glaze lavender glitter crackle on it--they meld nicely, but it didn't crackle like I'd expected. Maybe the shades are too similar for it to give the usual crackle effect, but it still works well enough for around the house.


----------



## Pancua

Megan Miller Franboise and I love it!!


----------



## internetchick

^^ that bottle is so cute!!


----------



## Pancua

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^^ that bottle is so cute!!


It's adorable! I absolutely love it.


----------



## Karmakarmen

​Nars diamond life


----------



## calexxia

Two coats of OPI Save Me. Words do NOT express how much I adore this.


----------



## beautybesties

These are my nails! I used OPI Skull and Glossbones as my base and the solid colors from OPI Nicki Minaj collection! I posted about it on my blog and am also doing a giveaway for a brand new Nicki Minaj mini polish set!


----------



## Playedinloops

Right now I have on Julep viola with a Julep oscar accent nail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AnissasObsessio

im obsessed with OPI haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mod note: link deleted


----------



## Stemarber

Zoya in Anja (dark creamy purple)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ms-Jelena

OPI warm &amp; fozzie from the muppets collection


----------



## SassyAuburn

Hard to get a good photo......

Sally Hansen's Xtreme Wear Nail Color in Purple Pizzazz (I actually HATE this polish but it ended up being a good base coat for this look).

Topped with Sally Hansen's new Gem Crush is a turquoise sparkle (can't find the name)

Very pretty holographic effect when used together!


----------



## blackmagick

Make up store holographic-greta its awesome!


----------



## internetchick

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Black Tie


----------



## calexxia

Your blog post about this shade made me go buy it, darn you.

Oh, and I have on MAC Blueblood, which brings up a question--on the Internet, everyone recommends OPI Lincoln Park After Dark as a dupe, but Caffeine Fix by OPI looked the same to me. Thoughts?
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Diamond Strength Black Tie


----------



## internetchick

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your blog post about this shade made me go buy it, darn you.
> 
> Oh, and I have on MAC Blueblood, which brings up a question--on the Internet, everyone recommends OPI Lincoln Park After Dark as a dupe, but Caffeine Fix by OPI looked the same to me. Thoughts?



Hee! Hope you like it.

I don't any of those polishes, so I have no idea how similar they are.


----------



## calexxia

Heh, so....because I fell INSANELY in love with Deborah Lippmann Candy Store today (but Nordstrom was sold out of it), I am now wearing Ulta Encore Pink under Ulta Pinata-Yada-Yada. Close enough until they get the one I love in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah, this is smudgy from when I was coming up with the combination (and was VERY hurriedly done while still IN Ulta).....But now the whole hand is that way (without the smudges, obviously. LOL


----------



## Playedinloops

I've got zoya kissy on my fingers today but I'm getting ready to change it for work tomorrow. my toes have opi fly and superbass shatter on the big toes.


----------



## greenapril

I'm wearing on my nails : Cherry On Top by Nicole by OPI


----------



## Jennifer3310

New to the board so didn't know where to start.

I'm currently painting mine Pure Ice Kiss Me Here and going to do the tips in Pure Ice Siren


----------



## Playedinloops

I've switched my fingers to zoya skylar with an accent nail on the thumbs in zoya dove.


----------



## MsCliffHazel

I just had an air brush nail design from Nail Club &amp; Spa in Colorado


----------



## calexxia

I have on MAC "Blueblood" under a coat of W n W SPOILED "I've Got a Confection to Make" except for an accent nail (left ring) that has a coat of Nicole by OPI "Love Your Life" on it. I wouldn't normally have put a glitter over this shade, but I thought for a Valentine manicure the hearts would be cute...and wasn't thinking about the glitter in the polish itself, so I did a similar glitter (w/o hearts) on the other nails.


----------



## Playedinloops

Redid my nails last night with OPI Pink Friday and zoya chloe. The flecks are really subtle on this pink, it turned out super cute!


----------



## Belinster

*The 30 Day Nail Challenge: Day 30 Inspired by a Tutorial*

      *The last of The 30 Day Nail Challenge, which I did on my blog.*     

   *Curious about the entire 30 Day Nail Challenge: **edited by mod*   *BelindaPol*


----------



## francie nolan

i have on julep Demi. but it's been over a week, i think it's time to change!


----------



## francie nolan

i am inlove with that deborah lippmann glitter polish. every time i see it i want to buy it.

yours is pretty darn close!
 



> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Heh, so....because I fell INSANELY in love with Deborah Lippmann Candy Store today (but Nordstrom was sold out of it), I am now wearing Ulta Encore Pink under Ulta Pinata-Yada-Yada. Close enough until they get the one I love in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yeah, this is smudgy from when I was coming up with the combination (and was VERY hurriedly done while still IN Ulta).....But now the whole hand is that way (without the smudges, obviously. LOL


----------



## calexxia

It's "close"...but it ain't RIGHT, so I did go and buy the real deal (which then shattered all over my floor, ugh). So many of her polishes are getting knocked off by drugstore brands, but not this one...YET LOL


----------



## glamigirl

love the owl nails^^so cute


----------



## glamigirl

found another favorite grey-wearing opi's  "skulls and glossbones" with deborah lippmans  "today was a fairytale" on a couple fingers.


----------



## francie nolan

finally did my nails.


----------



## brainyandchic

> Originally Posted by *glamigirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> found another favorite grey-wearing opi's  "skulls and glossbones" with deborah lippmans  "today was a fairytale" on a couple fingers.


Last week I was wearing this grey one from OPI's Touring America Collection. It's calles "A French Quarter For Your Thoughts".


----------



## brainyandchic

Right now I'm wearing "Fly" from the OPI Nicki Minaj Collection. This is what the teal and cremey color looks like:


----------



## Jennifer3310

I'm currently doing mine Savvy's Deep Amethyst. I've never used this brand before but it was on sale for $1.99 at Sally Beauty Supply. Is it a good brand or will I be changing colors before Monday?





Mod note: please do not direct link images from other sites. Image properly inserted into post by mod. Please read How to insert an image into a post to learn how to insert images into your post on MUT.


----------



## ts3232

Black labeling this week


----------



## meecahtan

Lincoln Park After Dark by OPI

&amp; guess what! this is matte!!1!1!!

it's great. it's a very dark purple so when applied it looks black. I'm soooo digging matte polishes lately and this is perfect!


----------



## Playedinloops

I'm wearing OPI ladies and magentaman with zoya chloe fleck effect over it. Love it!


----------



## brainyandchic

Today I'm wearing Essie's Bobbing for Baubles:


----------



## kazjhoy

I love my nails being painted. It really made my day complete.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarabee

Revlon- 940 Facets of Fuchsia


----------



## calexxia

Revlon Fashionista


----------



## ellagold

Zoya Noel (Birchbox gift!) under 1 coat of OPI's Teenage Dream, over that Konad's topcoat (it's super shiny!) I would post a pic, but it's chipped :/


----------



## Playedinloops

I just switched over to OPI shorts story with OPI superbass shatter on top.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## channelzero

Julep Selena with Oscar over the top. It sounds horrible but the gold makes the green a bit less...green looking. I got a bunch of compliments at work yesterday.


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *channelzero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Selena with Oscar over the top. It sounds horrible but the gold makes the green a bit less...green looking. I got a bunch of compliments at work yesterday.



Love oscar! I've found it looks great with everything.


----------



## Sabastien24

Essie- Trophy Wife


----------



## ts3232

What nail polish color should I use for valentine, red or hot pink?


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *ts3232* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> What nail polish color should I use for valentine, red or hot pink?


 Red with a hot pink accent nail!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## Jennifer3310

I'm wearing Pure Ice's Siren as a base and Savvy's Red Slippers on top of it


----------



## LaurrElizabeth

Essie's Navigate Her! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops

I've put on Zoya Phoebe. Its a matte bright blue, so cute.


----------



## Playedinloops

Just hauled from ulta, so now I'm wearing zoya dove with ulta pinata yada yada and essie matte about you top coat. It looks really cool.


----------



## Jennifer3310

I just took off my color. Not sure what I want to put on next. Thinking of Sinful Colors' Rise and Shine


----------



## mermuse

I've got the V Day leftovers on from yesterday, and it's already chipping enough for me to not want to photograph it.  This has probably more to do with excessive Valentine's cooking and cleaning than the polishes themselves.

The theme was pinky holos, and I wore Sally Hansen Nail Prisms in Pink Rose Diamond with an accent nail on each hand in OPI DS Reserve and OPI DS Extravagance.  I really should redo and photograph this because it's a fun combo.


----------



## AshleyE28

I have Sally Hanson Hard as Nails Xtreme wear. Ive had it on for a week,its chipping its ok. $2.99 at walgreens.


----------



## Playedinloops

I have painted my nails so much this week. Now I'm wearing zoya ibiza with chloe fleck effect and essie matte about you top coat.


----------



## itssofluffy

Zoya's Max with Chloe Fleck Effect over it. Reminds me of the ruby red slippers from The Wizard of Oz &lt;3


----------



## heyanan

I want to get a uv nail lamp and the prices vary from $20 to $200, some are even higher $200. All sellers claim to use the same size lamp and the quality is good! I have searched and searched the internet to get an answer on what the difference is, but without luck! Can someone please clarify for me what is a decent lamp?? and why do they claim the same wattage but prices so different? I want to buy one at a cheap price between $20--$100.   I find it online, but the prices are all diferent.   I like the color of pink, my nail polish is pink, too   **post modified by mod, please see TOS for guidelines on posting outside links**


----------



## Kokane

SEPHORA Sparkling Nail Polish - Baby Shower Afternoon


----------



## beautybesties

I avoided trying this for the longest time. But I finally did it - my first gradient manicure using Essie Nail Polish, OPI, and CND Hands. Feet. Beauty.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

OPI "Pedal Faster, Suzi" on the fingers, and OPI "Planks a lot" on the toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops

I'm wearing Zoya America with essie matte about you over it, but its all chipped. I've gotta redo my nails tonight.


----------



## RachaelSpiffy

Im wearing OPI Lincoln Park at Midnight


----------



## Playedinloops

Just switched to zoya kendall with matte about you on top.


----------



## Emaria

I'm wearing one of Pure Ice's colours..it's their odd brown/olive/purpley grey?  It looks different on every light.


----------



## mermuse

OPI Gouda Gouda Two Shoes!

The sparkle is a bit more subtle on this than I'd like, but it's still a great rosy neutral polish.  Yum.


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## beautybesties




----------



## Beckie

I'm wearing Sally Hansen Bold Buff. Kinda neutral, but I like it.


----------



## Beckie

I think you should wear "hot pink." At least that's what I would wear; I love pink...!


----------



## UrbanFool

Funky Dunkey by OPI. Better than "Uh oh, roll down the window" methinks.

Kelly


----------



## Kokane

Sephora - samba in Rio


----------



## francie nolan

I just switched to Sinful Cinderella. Such a pretty light blue with sparkles.


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just switched to Sinful Cinderella. Such a pretty light blue with sparkles.



I've been going NUTS trying to find that one.


----------



## francie nolan

it's at my local walgreens for 1.99 !


----------



## mermuse

Ah.  I told my friend about Cinderella and she picked me up a bottle.  Good thing since I haven't found it yet myself.  Still looking for Revlon Whimsical too...

Anyway, I'm wearing OPI Pedal Faster Suzi!  It's gloriously packed with beautiful glass fleck sparkles.  : D

The only downfall is one of my nails is breaking near the quick but I can't blame the polish for that...just dishes!  : (


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's at my local walgreens for 1.99 !


I've been tearing my local Walgreen's locations UP looking for it. Dang it.


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah.  I told my friend about Cinderella and she picked me up a bottle.  Good thing since I haven't found it yet myself.  Still looking for Revlon Whimsical too...



A couple weeks ago I kept running into Whimsical, but haven't seen it lately. Shall keep my eyes open.


----------



## CelticMUA

OPI 'Meep Meep' from the Muppets Collection of last year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> A couple weeks ago I kept running into Whimsical, but haven't seen it lately. Shall keep my eyes open.


Were you seeing them at a certain drug store?  Was it on a certain display or mixed in with everything else?  I never see it at CVS.  I rarely go to Rite Aid or Walgreens (there just aren't as many convenient to me), but maybe they have them more often?


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Were you seeing them at a certain drug store?  Was it on a certain display or mixed in with everything else?  I never see it at CVS.  I rarely go to Rite Aid or Walgreens (there just aren't as many convenient to me), but maybe they have them more often?


 I've seen them at CVS and at Walgreen's (more frequently at Walgreen's). I did find Cinderella today, and like I said, IF I find a bottle of Whimsical, I will let you know. I think it sold out everywhere once people were ALERTED to it being a dupe of Glitter in the Air (even though it was pretty darned obvious), since it was right after several blogs posted about that that it mysteriously vanished.


----------



## UrbanFool

> Originally Posted by *CelticMUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI 'Meep Meep' from the Muppets Collection of last year



That's what I was wearing a couple days ago.

I love that red.


----------



## CelticMUA

"I'm not really a Waitress" &amp; "Bogota Blackberry" are two OPI classics that I keep coming back to.


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen them at CVS and at Walgreen's (more frequently at Walgreen's). I did find Cinderella today, and like I said, IF I find a bottle of Whimsical, I will let you know. I think it sold out everywhere once people were ALERTED to it being a dupe of Glitter in the Air (even though it was pretty darned obvious), since it was right after several blogs posted about that that it mysteriously vanished.


 I just looked it up on ebay and that's not a good indication of availability when their prices are a good bit higher than retail.  You never know, though.  I won't curl up and die if I don't find it, but I'm curious about it.  I got Facets of Fuchsia when they were kind of hard to find, but they seem to be reappearing again.  Perplex came back too under a different name along with some others.  Hopefully I'll get it eventually.  : D  Thanks for looking out for me, though.


----------



## francie nolan

There's always drugstore.com. They have Revlon Whimsical for 4.79. But I think putting Wet N Wild Party Of Five:

 



over Sinful Cinderella would create the same look.

I think I'll do that when I get home.


----------



## amberlamps

Sephora collection: Teeny Bikini





w/ Sephora by OPI Spark-tacular





on a couple nails.


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *francie nolan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There's always drugstore.com. They have Revlon Whimsical for 4.79. But I think putting Wet N Wild Party Of Five over Sinful Cinderella would create the same look.
> 
> I think I'll do that when I get home.



Those are both good suggestions.  I do like how in whimsical, the blue is sort of sheer and milky and the glitter is sort of sandwiched in.

I might give drugstore.com a go, but that's dangerous because I'll want free shipping...which means spending $25 or more.  Let's see what kind of trouble I can get into there later this weekend.


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Those are both good suggestions.  I do like how in whimsical, the blue is sort of sheer and milky and the glitter is sort of sandwiched in.
> 
> I might give drugstore.com a go, but that's dangerous because I'll want free shipping...which means spending $25 or more.  Let's see what kind of trouble I can get into there later this weekend.


 My Ulta had 4 bottles of whimsical tonight, I bought one for myself. do you have an ulta to check near you?


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *Playedinloops* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Ulta had 4 bottles of whimsical tonight, I bought one for myself. do you have an ulta to check near you?


I have two Ultas in town, so that's true too.  They often have stuff the drugstores don't.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have two Ultas in town, so that's true too.  They often have stuff the drugstores don't.  Thanks for the tip!



I paid 4.99, so definitely check there!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mermuse

Apparently in a glitzy mood, I changed to OPI The Show Must Go On.  I feel like I see the slight duo a lot more than when I wore it last.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, I just scored a lone Whimsical on sale for $3 at a local Rite Aid that I always overlook.  It's on my radar now.  Their makeup displays are eerily full, and I even snagged backups of favorite clearance WnW 6-pans for $1.24.  Yeesh.  &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## calexxia

Sinful Colors "Green Ocean" layered over black Gelish.

I love that I was able to find this in the St. Patrick's Day display--the green in it is pretty subtle, so a $2 flaky? SIGN ME UP! Haha

(Sidenote, I also picked up "Savage" from the Petal Pushers display. Does SC make any OTHER matte shades, because it was a welcome surprise to find out that this was a matte!)


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sinful Colors "Green Ocean" layered over black Gelish.
> 
> I love that I was able to find this in the St. Patrick's Day display--the green in it is pretty subtle, so a $2 flaky? SIGN ME UP! Haha
> 
> (Sidenote, I also picked up "Savage" from the Petal Pushers display. Does SC make any OTHER matte shades, because it was a welcome surprise to find out that this was a matte!)


YES.  I need to find this.  I have a weird history/story with this color, but I heard it has been spotted recently.  I'll have to start checking Walgreens now.


----------



## greenapril

Mermaid to Order - OPI
Regis Pink Shatter - OPI

I know shatter is overdone but I want to start using it because otherwise it's just going to sit on the shelf.


----------



## ~Kathrine~

Max Factor nailfinity - ruby fruit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## automaticeyesx

Essie Ole Caliente~ such a pretty orange-red. I just wish my nails didn't chip in the shower :/


----------



## MarshB

I am wearing white base nail polish then brushed a black cracking nail polish from BK for second coating.


----------



## amberlamps

Sephora money maker on my toes. It's more purple-grey than grey-grey though. I wanted cement grey, which is what the description says it is. I think I like the color though.


----------



## greenapril

I'm loving the bright nail polish color combos lately

Fiercely Fiona - OPI
Regis Pink Shatter - OPI


----------



## Playedinloops

TheBalm dodge a bullet with theBalm discoball on top, and then essie matte about you.


----------



## kdrzrbck

Thanks a Latte - Spoiled - Wet 'n' Wild


----------



## amandak88

Essie- Go Overboard and Wet n Wild- Cost is No Issue on my accent nail!


----------



## mermuse

I just put on Revlon Whimsical over Nicole by OPI Peas and Q's (a pastel lightly grey-leaning green).

I knew Whimsical would be sheer, but I didn't realize it would be this sheer!  Still it's fun.  To those who have worn it, what did you layer it over?


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just put on Revlon Whimsical over Nicole by OPI Peas and Q's (a pastel lightly grey-leaning green).
> 
> I knew Whimsical would be sheer, but I didn't realize it would be this sheer!  Still it's fun.  To those who have worn it, what did you layer it over?



I put it over Zoya Dove, which is a pretty straight up grey. It ended up showing the blue tint very well.


----------



## automaticeyesx

Essie Tour de Finance


----------



## Playedinloops

zoya bevin for the rest of this week hopefully  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia

Black Gelish with a coat of Luxe and Lush by China Glaze on all but my left thumb, which I did as an accent nail by totally covering the black with Electrify by China Glaze.


----------



## Pancua

Ulta Jungle Book​  ​ 

​


----------



## eclipsechick08

Kardashian Kolor in Kim-pletely In Love. This color has lasted me since a week before V-day. I'm too lazy to take it off and repaint!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rebelyell

China Glaze- Shower Together. One of my favorite blues.


----------



## francie nolan

that is SUCH a pretty color!
 



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ulta Jungle Book​  ​
> 
> ​


----------



## Jennifer3310

In the process of painting my nails right now lol, it's going to be Confetti's Show Stopper







Thinking about adding something to it though


----------



## ladygrey

Zoya in Kristen! It's such a pretty color, but it's time for me to repaint my nails.


----------



## Yunicorn

L'Oreal's Soft Pink. 

Shiny pink rainbow under light~~~almost nude in dark area....Love the misterious changing color!


----------



## Playedinloops

piggy polish in teal it like it is


----------



## beautybesties

Sally Hansen salon effects


----------



## Kokane

SEPHORA - Valentine


----------



## emily_3383

Nubar Prize


----------



## thefauxlife

I'm wearing OPI's "I Eat Maine-ly Lobster" with some Milani Gold FX accent nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladygrey

China Glaze Harvest Moon with Electrify on top.


----------



## melissaphora




----------



## mermuse

This is the rewards freebie I picked up at Ulta yesterday.  It's the Ulta brand and it's called Tink-Her-Bell


----------



## BrittneyMarie

OPI I Have a Herring Problem  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia

Sinful Colors DREAM ON. A dear sweet gal here told me it was a matte and I had it but hadn't worn it yet, so there ya go...yeah, I peeled off my gels earlier today


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## calexxia

Revlon "Sparkling"


----------



## automaticeyesx

OPI - Warm and Fozzie


----------



## CaliMel

China Glaze Aquadelic with Techno over the top.


----------



## aleeeshuh

Julep Maven in Alicia


----------



## calexxia

Halfway through putting on OPI "The Color to Watch". Very light shade, not my usual out there kinda stuff, but I'm digging it so far.


----------



## lilyelement

China Glaze - Stone Cold


----------



## Jennifer3310

Right now they are naked, since I just cut them all super short  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I want to paint them this bright pink L.A. Colors polish but not sure of the name since it's not on the bottle.


----------



## perfeklyflawed

I bought a couple of Wet n Wild's new Megalast line and am REALLY loving the color "Wet Cement" (taupe/greyish).  I also really like the new brush _manicurve pro_ brush applicator as well.  Besides they're on sale for .99 with Walgreen's store coupon... ;-)


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Layla Hologram effect: Flash Black


----------



## Jennifer3310

I'm wearing Wet n Wild's new Megalast's I Need a Refresh-Mint.


----------



## brainyandchic

Currently still wearing OPI's "My Address Is Hollywood" from their Touring America Collection. Later I'm going to put on another one though.


----------



## Playedinloops

Chinaglaze electrify 

I'm obsessed. Messy, but:


----------



## glamigirl

nails inc. in belgrave...loooove this color and just bought another one since it's limited edition.


----------



## calexxia

Orly Space Cadet.

I'm kind of in love with this one.


----------



## lilyelement

China Glaze - Stone Cold

Spoiled - Ants in my Pants (Chunky red glitter)


----------



## divadoll

China Glaze Magnetix in Cling On.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul

To Buy or Not to Buy by Essie.


----------



## jmaui02

Right now I'm wearing Lulu by Zoya on my toes. I'm planning to paint my fingernails with Charisma tomorrow.


----------



## Ziesha001

I'm wearing transparent nail polish !


----------



## automaticeyesx

China Glaze in Fast Track. I'm so in love with how simple yet amazing it is!


----------



## amberlamps

Some purple (no name) from LA Colors Color Craze w/ Essie A Cut Above over it. Not sure I like this combo but I'm not redoing it. I went in better light and it's okay. The essie is crazy though, the big glitters are really dominant.


----------



## BeautyMist

Fuchsia and purple and some strass. I don't usually wear any nail polish but this Saturday when I did my nails I even had a nail piercing, but I removed the ring a few hours later. The paint and strass are still on.


----------



## BeautyMist

Fuchsia and purple and some strass. I don't usually wear any nail polish but this Saturday when I did my nails I even had a nail piercing, but I removed the ring a few hours later. The paint and strass are still on. 

[SIZE=medium](Deleted link per [/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium]TERMS OF SERVICE[/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium])[/SIZE]


----------



## Mrs Gaeul

Canyon Coral with Set in Stones over top. All by Essie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## geniabeme




----------



## BrittneyMarie

I didn't clean these up before I took the picture. Oops. Anyway, I did these last night because I knew I was taking my kiddo to the zoo today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybesties

CND Green Scene


----------



## kissamakeup




----------



## amberlamps

What is that?? Besides amazing, I mean.
 



> Originally Posted by *kissamakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## yanelib27




----------



## emily25

*"Diorlisse Ridge filler 800"*



​


----------



## Ms-Jelena

Ulta3 bon bon over OPI pink friday


----------



## goldenmeans

Butter London- Jaffa


----------



## AuntOly1

Hunger Games - Girl on Fire Nails - OPI Black Onyx and China Glaze Electrify from the new Hunger Games


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## lilyelement

Deborah Lippmann - Across the Universe


----------



## glamigirl

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&amp...la_pe-_-adtype-pla-_-target-19586772875-_-kw-
 
Butter London British Racing Green


----------



## kissamakeup




----------



## LucysLilWorld

TopShop Waterlily with Saffron Number 3 Glitter over the top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie




----------



## calexxia

I got bored at work, so I have the three shades from my Julep Mystery Box on--Sofia on all the nails, Charlotte on one and Rachel on one. Weird combo, and taking it off in a little bit anyway.


----------



## Jennifer3310

I have Sinful Color's pastel yellow on. I believe it's called Unicorn. I've also put some white dots on it, which are Wet N Wild's Shine in French White Cream


----------



## Dena Fletcher




----------



## Dena Fletcher

i LOVE those..  did you just paint the color stripes and use a nail stamp?  very cool!
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Dena Fletcher

are those nail polish strips?  very nice~

 



> Originally Posted by *beautybesties* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## BrittneyMarie

Pretty much! I used a coat of white and then sponged on the green, pink, and blue, then stamped over them. I normally pain my nails every other day, but I loved this mani so much that today is day  3 and I just added a coat of glitter and another coat of sv  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i LOVE those..  did you just paint the color stripes and use a nail stamp?  very cool!


----------



## laynie

​ Safari theme...​  ​ 

​


----------



## laynie

These are really pretty...


----------



## laynie

> Originally Posted by *laynie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These are really pretty BrittneyMarie...


----------



## Dena Fletcher

well you did a GREAT job girl!!  i have seen sponge painting but havent tried it..  i like the effect alot..  do you use a makeup sponge?
 



> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty much! I used a coat of white and then sponged on the green, pink, and blue, then stamped over them. I normally pain my nails every other day, but I loved this mani so much that today is day  3 and I just added a coat of glitter and another coat of sv  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittneyMarie

yeah, I cut a couple of chunks off of  a wedge sponge and picked it up with tweezers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well you did a GREAT job girl!!  i have seen sponge painting but havent tried it..  i like the effect alot..  do you use a makeup sponge?


----------



## itssofluffy

I'm current wearing Zoya's Midori with Tobey as an accent colour on the ring finger. Makes me feel kinda 80's for some reason but I love it XD


----------



## yanelib27

Zoya in Megan, the glitter I had on before this was a PAIN to take off, I think I will be putting up my pink and gold Essie's up for trade.


----------



## yanelib27

Wow that pink Julep really makes a difference. I like this a lot! 
 



> Originally Posted by *Dena Fletcher* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## CourtneyB

Too lazy too take a picture but I'm rocking Zoya Kristen with Zoya Yummy as an accent nail on both my middle fingers.

(And yeah, that Essie glitter is a pain to remove. I do love it, though!)


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## perfeklyflawed

After wearing acrylics for 20 years (or so), I've been enjoying the freedom of natural nails.  But, like many - I've suffered thin nails over the years.  So, this week has been using Nailtiques Nail Protein (Formula 2) in clear.  And, let me tell you - if you have any problems with thin nails, peeling, splitting, etc., this stuff WORKS WONDERS and in a short time.  I have no problem growing my nails but they always chip or peel or break past the quick b/c they were damaged.  All ten of my nails are strong, yet remain flexible and the Nailtiques protein has great staying power.  

Going to celebrate by painting either a bright coral or mint green for the weekend.

Back to packing... moving in one week (this should be a great test of my stronger nails!).

Oh, and the 2-pc Nailtiques set is one of my first Beautyfix selections - full size clear protein (Formula 2) and a pretty red lacquer.  Sells for $20 at Dermstore.com - LOVE IT!


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *perfeklyflawed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After wearing acrylics for 20 years (or so), I've been enjoying the freedom of natural nails.  But, like many - I've suffered thin nails over the years.  So, this week has been using Nailtiques Nail Protein (Formula 2) in clear.  And, let me tell you - if you have any problems with thin nails, peeling, splitting, etc., this stuff WORKS WONDERS and in a short time.  I have no problem growing my nails but they always chip or peel or break past the quick b/c they were damaged.  All ten of my nails are strong, yet remain flexible and the Nailtiques protein has great staying power.
> 
> Going to celebrate by painting either a bright coral or mint green for the weekend.
> 
> Back to packing... moving in one week (this should be a great test of my stronger nails!).
> 
> Oh, and the 2-pc Nailtiques set is one of my first Beautyfix selections - full size clear protein (Formula 2) and a pretty red lacquer.  Sells for $20 at Dermstore.com - LOVE IT!



I use that too, also got it in beauty fix, and it is great, ia.


----------



## Mrs Gaeul

Taupe from Nail Girls


----------



## Isabelsjewely

Purple Diamond by Sinful Colors


----------



## calexxia

Ulta "Gold Tipped Rose"


----------



## Jennifer3310

Wet N Wild's Megalast in Undercover


----------



## yanelib27

I got the Essie set in stones today so now I am wearing that over the Zoya Megan I had on


----------



## calexxia

I layered some Essie "shine of the times" over the aforementioned ulta shade


----------



## wadedl

Some blue glow in the dark polish from Justice over Essie Set in Stones.

My kids had a glow and the dark dance at school yesterday and my 8 year old and I had matching nails for it. It took 6 layers to get it blue and I am surprised it has lasted. My daughter's already fell off of half her finger nails.It glows in the dark extremely well at least!


----------



## kissamakeup




----------



## BrittneyMarie

OPI Dim Sum Plum + Last Friday Night (not cleaned up yet. oops!


----------



## CoverGirl

Essie Wicked


----------



## Mrs Gaeul

Essie Navigate Her


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## melissaphora

Been five days and barely chipped.I like the way this pair goes with my skintone.


----------



## amberlamps

nails inc:

the donmar over chelsea. The glitter is awesome.


----------



## iBheatherP

I'm addicted to the new Revlon Colorstay line.  Right now I'm rocking Stiletto (Black) and I'll probably keep wearing that same color until Memorial Day when I switch over to the summer shades I bought lol. (I know it's pathetic, but I get stuck on colors!




)

I can't stand chipping nail polish - especially dark colors.  A couple of years ago Revlon had a line of Colorstay nail polish with a VERY limited palette, but it was great - before they discontinued it.  A few months ago I was thinking about how I wish they still made it since I had finally ran out of my favorite color and I walked into CVS and there was a display with the new Revlon Colorstay nail polish line! 

I use it with the Colorstay base and top coat and make sure I wash and dry my nails before I paint.  I can easily go 7 days with no chipping on my hands.  I do wear rubber gloves when cleaning and doing lots of dishes though - otherwise it will chip like any other polish.  On my toes - I'll need a pedicure before it chips at all.


----------



## TeresaDouglas

I'm wearing Midnight Affair by Revlon. It's a gorgeous, shimmery deep blue shade - one of my very favorites of all the polishes in my collection.


----------



## hazyday

I'm wearing Optical Illusion by China Glaze. I am addicted to glitter polish right now!


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

OPI Stranger Tides &amp; OPI Fly on my ring fingers with Lynnderella's Connect The Dots on top.


----------



## amberlamps

Savina - You're My Sunshine.  I'm obsessed with pale yellow right now.


----------



## Imperfection

"64 rose baby" by Chanel. My favourite of all times! I ran out of it though ; _   ;


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *iBheatherP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm addicted to the new Revlon Colorstay line.  Right now I'm rocking Stiletto (Black) and I'll probably keep wearing that same color until Memorial Day when I switch over to the summer shades I bought lol. (I know it's pathetic, but I get stuck on colors!
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I can't stand chipping nail polish - especially dark colors.  A couple of years ago Revlon had a line of Colorstay nail polish with a VERY limited palette, but it was great - before they discontinued it.  A few months ago I was thinking about how I wish they still made it since I had finally ran out of my favorite color and I walked into CVS and there was a display with the new Revlon Colorstay nail polish line!
> 
> I use it with the Colorstay base and top coat and make sure I wash and dry my nails before I paint.  I can easily go 7 days with no chipping on my hands.  I do wear rubber gloves when cleaning and doing lots of dishes though - otherwise it will chip like any other polish.  On my toes - I'll need a pedicure before it chips at all.





How do the base coat and the top coat work with other colors outside of the line?  I was considering picking up the base, top, and a shade or two and then using the base and top with one of the other bazillion polishes I already own, but I haven't heard a lot of people talking about this system as a whole.


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## Angelaelle

* My Easter/Passover nails are Jessica by Julep.*


----------



## brandarae

NYC Prince Street topped with Wet N Wild Kaleidoscope.


----------



## BrittneyMarie

The blue is studio M, the yellow Sinful Colors Unicorn, and the white is a SH Instadry  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang

Milani "gems" on top of black nailpolish!


----------



## BeautyWithin

Lacey Lilac by Sally Hansen extreme wear and golden-I Sally Hansen extreme wear on my 4th finger.


----------



## Playedinloops

Zoya-poppy. Its a happy springy color, I love it.


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## mszJessica

Colors used:
Julep - Alicia, Jessica
Sally Hanson - Instadry Lightening, Xtreme wear Green with envy

I usually paint my nails a new color every week. I always post the on my blog


----------



## brandarae

Zoya - Carly


----------



## DavaL

This is what i am wearing now, very simple style but the uspicy uv nail dryer made it stronger in adsorption capacity, it was a week since i did it, and now it is still keep good shape on my fingers


----------



## DavaL

i like black .tooo


----------



## anna14smith

I like light nail Polish shades.......


----------



## marci65

Essie Jazz. No pic at this point. It's one of my fave polishes, in the beige/greige family. I love this!


----------



## Wolftraxxx1973

I am a guy and during the week I use light pearly colors and on weekends brighten up colors a bit. Had two coats of color changing gunmetal-ish on till tues and it was way to bold for during the week, and haven't repainted yet.


----------



## xgabzillaa

I'm wearing Essie's Go Overboard (totally in love with it!)

and Julep's Oscar as my accent nail on my index finger


----------



## AliceLee

I believe it's Maybelline fuchsia delight Revitalizing Color, beautiful color. Another pretty pink is CoverGirl's Nailslick: Couche de finition integer, with a built-in topcoat. I always stay with classy but fun pinks, or a sexy vibrant red, or just a white french tip (I haven't yet tried colored tips yet; afraid to look trashy.).


----------



## vdesilets

Avon's Nail Pro.. some dark plum color.. I love their crackle too..lol I love to do the french tips in a light purple too.. I love nail pro so much, I stopped using my salley hansen nail polish!


----------



## mszJessica

OPI Big hair..Big Nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## brunettedoll

Mellow Yellow by Sally Hansen, Dots Sinful Colors 920 &amp; ULTA's Mint Condition

[SIZE=medium](Deleted link per [/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium]TERMS OF SERVICE[/SIZE]_[SIZE=medium])[/SIZE]


----------



## Raichel

I'm wearing Finger Paints Tiffany Imposter, and I actually have Nails Inc Trafalgar Square magnet polish tips. Sadly they didn't turn out as cool as I'd hoped, they just look discolored in places rather than a fun holo effect that the polish has when the whole nail is done.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Layla Ocean Rush


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## Angelaelle

Niecy by Julep. I'm absolutely in love with this color! Much closer to an almost neon-ish pink than I expected. It looked like a duller pink in the bottle, so a nice (niecy!) surprise!.


----------



## hollielovespink

Zoya Willow which desperately needs to be redone tonight! Maybe with Cynthia...


----------



## yanelib27

Julep Helena.. such a pretty purple! I love it!


----------



## melissaphora




----------



## TeresaDouglas

Right now, I'm wearing Rimmel 60-second Mirror Polish in Supernova. I'll be wearing it for the next few weeks, since it's a nice shiny pale color that matches everything, including a blue bridesmaid dress that I'll be wearing soon.


----------



## anna1983

I love Gel nail polish ...OPI is my top chooice.


----------



## katame131997

Spoiled nail polish in 'Let's Get Sushi' it's a bright orange color, but it looks fabulous with a tan and is opaque in 1 coat. Obsessed with this polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautybesties




----------



## samanthaspark

I'm wearing 'papaya punch' by china glaze, I didn't like it at first, took me a while to warm up to it, but I must say its a great colour to design over neutral base colours. I actually wrote about it on my blog! http://influential-elements.blogspot.co.uk/ not as detailed, but there is pictures!


----------



## goldenmeans

Revlon Sheer Seafoam. When they say sheer they're not kidding. I have a white base under four coats of the color and it's still not very opaque. But the color in the bottle is _so _pretty.


----------



## justbetty

The shiniest nail polish possible, I hope.


----------



## BeautyWithin

Essie Peach Daiquiri and China Glaze blonde bombshell on my ring finger


----------



## DavaL

I think i just cannot help myself to love it so cute


----------



## brandarae

Julep - Charlotte topped with Brooke.


----------



## calexxia

Milani Blue Lightening


----------



## kissamakeup




----------



## calexxia

MAC Concubine

ETA: Threw a coat of Finger Paints Flashy on top. I like how the gold flakie interacts with the red shimmer.


----------



## BeautyWithin

Essie turquoise &amp; caicos and Essie shine of the times lux effect as a top coat and I am obsessed. I love the look of the luxe effect so much!


----------



## Jessica Betts

Zoya in Wednesday! Love their polishes. This one is so lovely and glossy!


----------



## shelley6301

No pic, but I'm wearing Nars Diamond Life today, and it's the prettiest purple color.  Absolutely love it.  It was opaque with one coat.  Application was great.  This is my first Nars polish, and honestly I think this is the best polish and easiest polish to apply.


----------



## amberlamps

Zoya Lotus on my toes

OPI Alpine Snow (matte) &amp; Essie A Cut Above on my fingers.

Has anyone tried Sephora's new line of scented polishes?





I can't tell if they're opaque (which I like) or sheer (which I almost hate)


----------



## kissamakeup

Just painted my friends nails! &lt;3

Galaxy Nails


----------



## eLLah

Essie's Pink-a-Boo and Tivoli's Talia --&gt; ubber fail with the magnetic nail polish tho...


----------



## BrittneyMarie

ugh, picture's super blurry. Zoya Bevin, Essie Raise Awareness, CG White on White, SC Black on Black


----------



## laynie




----------



## Scawolita

I'm wearing Color Club's Age of the Aquarius w/ Julep's Leah on top of that &amp; Julep's Helena on pointers. Very Teen Titans of me, I know.


----------



## ladygrey

Zoya Breezi.


----------



## laynie

> Originally Posted by *BrittneyMarie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ugh, picture's super blurry. Zoya Bevin, Essie Raise Awareness, CG White on White, SC Black on Black


 This is stunning! I'm going to give to give this a try!


----------



## calexxia

Sally Hansen Gunmetal almost completely covered with Stila Confetti


----------



## TeresaDouglas

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Lotus on my toes
> 
> OPI Alpine Snow (matte) &amp; Essie A Cut Above on my fingers.
> 
> Has anyone tried Sephora's new line of scented polishes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if they're opaque (which I like) or sheer (which I almost hate)


Oooh, those look very nice! I've never tried a scented nail polish before!

Right now, I'm wearing OPI Perfectly Red on my fingers and toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## JHeartMakeup

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in ~ *Gunmetal*

I actually really love this color. It almost look like it has a blue-ish tint to it, but its more of a gray color. When I bought it, I was attempting to do a Thor nail art look because the color looks a lot like his outfit


----------



## mermuse

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if they're opaque (which I like) or sheer (which I almost hate)


 

Someone posted this review on Sephora:

Really wished I could have seen these before I purchased online. I gave them 3 stars because they do smell incredible and not like traditional polish. The smell did last a couple of days too. However, they are not opaque like they look in the picture. They are glittery and have are almost transparent. They would make a good top coat over a similar color. I have used the Orange one over top of one of the Sephora oranges from the spring line. Cute. I won't be sending them back just because they are too irresistible not to use! They are just an average polish, but you cannot apply a top coat or sealer if you wish to keep the scents. They do dry really quickly though with a double coat which is pretty good.


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I can't tell if they're opaque (which I like) or sheer (which I almost hate)
> Someone posted this review on Sephora:
> 
> Really wished I could have seen these before I purchased online. I gave them 3 stars because they do smell incredible and not like traditional polish. The smell did last a couple of days too. However, they are not opaque like they look in the picture. They are glittery and have are almost transparent. They would make a good top coat over a similar color. I have used the Orange one over top of one of the Sephora oranges from the spring line. Cute. I won't be sending them back just because they are too irresistible not to use! They are just an average polish, but you cannot apply a top coat or sealer if you wish to keep the scents. They do dry really quickly though with a double coat which is pretty good.
> 
> 
> Lame. I am not buying them.


----------



## calexxia

Sinful Colors - Summer Peach


----------



## McRubel

Zoya- Renee


----------



## ScarletNight

OCC's 'Souse'

(ugg, I'm gonna need a re-release on this nail polish too, lol)


----------



## calexxia

Milani SPEED UP PINK under OPI I JUGGLE...MEN (I've found this is amazing over soooo many colors"


----------



## KitaRei

I'm wearing Revlon's Facets of Fuchsia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dawnchavez0323




----------



## dawnchavez0323




----------



## greenapril

Wet n Wild - I need a refreshmint  with Revlon - Whimsical over


----------



## calexxia

Claire's "Candy Shop"


----------



## bethm

Julep's "Melissa" -- very pretty but I need to redo it ASAP as it was a rush job.


----------



## calexxia

Ulta "High Roller"

Yes, I realize that I'm probably not completely normal when I consider a gold foil polish to be a neutral shade lol


----------



## greenapril

I tried something different. I've never done this before.
 

Wet n Wild - I need a Refreshmint

L.A colors - Tropical Breeze


----------



## TotallyClueless

I am wearing Essies licorice and I love it.. its a dark black with a lovely shine to it.


----------



## erikalisa55

I'm currently Wearing:

*Traffic Stopper Copper by Sephora by OPI* layered over *Yummy Mummy by Butter London*.


----------



## SugarBunnie

Clambake coral, color club...got it in my birch box. Very cute!


----------



## Stackhouse

NYX Algae. Pretty much a dupe for Misa Dirty Sexy Money, which is one of my favorite greens of all time.


----------



## amberlamps

Del Sol Girl's Night Out on my fingers

still OPI Alpine Snow &amp; Sephora OPI Spark-tacular on my toes


----------



## naillover

Pink with black points.. i think i am just falling in love with pink this monthe


----------



## xxiluvmakeupxx

im wearing miss sporty somthing then green cant really remember the name on most of my fingers then miss sporty candyfloss on my ring finger wich is a geourgeous frosty pink! XP


----------



## ladygrey

Right now, I've got on the Color Club nail polish I got in my Birchbox for May. The color is Disco Nap, which is a really nice gold foil. Nice and shiny, but a tad bit streaky.


----------



## CourtneyB

essie's Navigate Her. I'm addicted to this color!


----------



## TayLauren

Color Club in Peace Out Purple with Essie Bright Tights on my toes


----------



## sleepykat

It's my first time wearing Bevin by Zoya. I got it free with Birchbox points.


----------



## erikalisa55

Teenage Dream by O.P.I

from the Katy Perry Collection


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Del Sol Girl's Night Out on my fingers
> 
> still OPI Alpine Snow &amp; Sephora OPI Spark-tacular on my toes


 Color Club Foil Me Once on my fingers


----------



## calexxia

Milani SAIL AWAY under a layer of OPI Silver Texture (oooh, the dreaded crackle) under a layer of NYC MATTE ME CRAZY

And it's the first of my recent manicures that my old man actually LIKES.


----------



## Foureaves

Tried a rose mani. Sinful Colors "Cinderella", Essence "Ultimate Pink", Wet N Wild "Tickled Pink", China Glaze "Gaga for green". Used BM plate 14 for the rose image.


----------



## carolita

I'm wearing China Glaze For Audrey with a little white flower decal on both ring fingers. Looks so gorgeous and summery!


----------



## jbird1175

Essie's Bachelorette Bash has been my go-to this Spring but tonight I had to switch it up and painted my fingers and toes with Carmen by Zoya. I'm currently on the hunt for a deep coral color. I've tried Zoya's Kylie but it's a tad too light on me and looks too salmony. Any suggestions?


----------



## shandimessmer

I'm wearing the Sally Hansen nail stickers in Check, Please! I think it's from the Avril Lavigne collection, but I'm not totally sure.


----------



## calexxia

Milani Lemongello. Pretty sure it's too sheer for me to ever wanna wear again.


----------



## Angelaelle

I'm wearing Julep Kylie. I tried using the magnet, but couldn't make it work. Still like the color anyway.


----------



## teepee23

Try Color Club's Clambake Coral.  I got it in my Birchbox and love it!


----------



## calexxia

Milani Sail Away and an accent nail that has an additional coat of Sally Hansen In the Spotlight.


----------



## Stackhouse

American Apparel Summer Peach, accent nail in NYX Pastel Pistachio and I also went a little over-the-top and ended up adding polka dots over Summer Peach (except for the thumb nails).


----------



## kissamakeup




----------



## possobsession

I'm currently wearing Chanel Distraction on my fingers. I love brightly colored nail polish for the summer and coral nail makes my vampire hands look a little bit less translucent!


----------



## possobsession

I'm currently wearing Chanel Distraction on my fingers. I love brightly colored nail polish for the summer and coral nail makes my vampire hands look a little bit less translucent!


----------



## possobsession

I'm currently wearing Chanel Distraction on my finger tips. I love wearing bright colors during the summer and corals make my vampire hands seem a little less translucent!


----------



## greenapril

Cute! I like this. I would totally wear this color combo decoration.



> Originally Posted by *Stackhouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## erikalisa55

Sally Hansen Salon Effects in Kitty Kitty and Essie in Really Red

It's inspired by Hanna Marin on Pretty Little Liars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jackseoexp

American Apparel Summer Peach, accent nail in NYX Pastel Pistachio and I also went a little over-the-top and ended up adding polka dots over Summer Peach (except for the thumb nails). shellacnailpolishes


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

ESSIE in Tarte Deco..Loving it!


----------



## teepee23

Essie in Big Spender.  Love!


----------



## icecreamofwheat

first time trying the sponge effect!

Color Club Disco Nap, a NYC hot pink, Julep Helena, a WetnWild purple, Zoya Noel &amp; China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## StellaSunshine

Zoya "Faye"  Love it!


----------



## calexxia

OPI "Cuckoo for This Color" w/China Glaze "Lux and Lush" with Seche Vite


----------



## fairyinboots78

Avon NailwearPro in Romance, lovely lilac pearl colour


----------



## fairyinboots78

Avon NailwearPro in Romance, lovely lilac pearl colour


----------



## kcrowebird

Zoya in Reagan.

Thanks glossybox!


----------



## Charmosa

Hey, girls...

I was looking for NOTDs but I guess you don't do that anymore?

Anyway... I'm a fan of Essence nail polishes cause they're cheap and last a looong time.

Here's what I'm wearing today.





Essence color 303 kiss on top of the rock + dancing in the streets (upper half)


----------



## Foureaves

Zoya's Shelby ( included in my May Glossy Box).


----------



## TallCoolTexan

NARS Orgasm. Love it for this time of year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Lilly


----------



## LydiaNichole

Essie's "Aruba Blue" with OPI's "Gettin Miss Piggy With It" as a top coat. (That's what I wore for Memorial day!). I'm planning to repaint them tonight; still not sure what color I'll choose yet!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup

Essie E-nuf is E-nuf. Brand new and love it.


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

OPI Fly, Mermaid Tears &amp; Lynnderella Connect The Dots.


----------



## TinaMarina

OPI Catch Me in Your Net on my toes and Zoya's Zuza from my Glossybox on my fingers.


----------



## Matalisa

> Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> right now nothing-
> 
> i'm trying to give my nails time to grow. when i do wear nail polish, its usually a red. love red np


 me too~~

i have polish them so much and now i have to take care them ~~


----------



## pikalulu

*OPI Big Hairâ€¦ Big Nail. *It is a beautiful bright coral pink, very glossy and a bit sheer, like a sorbet.

If you are looking for a jelly finish, you will like it.


----------



## Pattycakes

Zoya Tosca.  Such a pretty orangey-red!


----------



## TheNittyPretty

Zoya's Zuza... thanks to my May Glossybox. It's gawjus!!!


----------



## JessiDiamond

Sinful Colors - Feeling Great


----------



## fairymoore62

I'm wearing Red-y Response, one of the new Sally Hansen Magentic polishes, and can I say I am in love with how cool they are?!!


----------



## MUASarahMae

I'm wearing ESSIE "To Buy or Not to Buy"

love this light lavender color! perfect for spring/summer


----------



## Lipstick&Luxury

I'm wearing Sally Hansen Salon Effects in Lust-trous.


----------



## purpleKB

On toes: Club Color in Coral On fingers: Zoya in Slavin, I think? Both were Birchbox scores!!


----------



## DimplesIdea

In the Lime Light(Neon) By China Glaze... Love the color after I work hard to get it to go on nicely but hate the application.


----------



## Alexa711

Elf - Desert Haze


----------



## ShortyPirate

*Frostbite - China Glaze *

*Stone Cold - China Glaze(HG) on my ring finger and the same finger on the other hand. idk what its called. lol*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

As of last night I am Currently Wearing:​  ​ Nails: Zoya in *Coraline* from the Blogger Collection​ ( A glossy orange jelly, very buildable and easy to apply. First time using a jelly finish polish and i loved it!​ Now I want the other two colors from the Collection- Belle and Kate )​ Toes: Color Club in *Age of Aquarious*​ ( My new go-to for toes! A fun, bright turquiose creme a little on the green side.​ This color is amazzzziiinnggg, formula is a little tricky though )​  ​ xX​


----------



## ShawnL

The funny thing is, I usually don't wear any nail polish, but at this very moment, I a crackle look going on. My daughter painted my nails bright green with black crackle on top just two nights ago. For not being a nail polish kind of girl, I'm actually liking it!


----------



## caocoffee

Actually, I don' like nail polish, cause it easily chips, and then the nails get yucky. I prefer to wear false nails which i think are easy to wear and take off without bringing any dirty chips like polish.


----------



## TheNittyPretty

I'm wearing OPI's Kiss Me On My Tulips (received in the Glossybox I won back in April).


----------



## MrsYaYaMom

So I finally signed up after reading this website for a while. I am wearing Julep Alyson with Julep Amy on my ring fingers as an accent nail. Going to change tonight though because I got my free Zoya pintrest trio from the Beach and Surf collection.


----------



## fairymoore62

I am wearing Phallic by Ilamasqua, which is a gorgeous blue, with an inglot flakie on top. But that didnt stop because two minutes later I put on fairy dust by China Glaze.


----------



## Bliss

I just put on The Balm I like my coffee black and matte. I love the matte finish.


----------



## LucyFan84

I have on Chanel Quartz at the moment.  I have recently purchased a ton of pinks/corals for summer but I am still obsessed with neutrals and have had to trade off weeks between the two to satisfy my neutrals craving.  I am also particularly obsessed with pinks/corals that come in a jelly finish for summer, so that's what I've been after.  Just purchased Cult Nails Scandalous and it's on its way - so I can't wait to give that a go.


----------



## calexxia

OPI Metallic for Life


----------



## Laura Marie

I have on the Caviar Ciate polish from Sephora.. The pink polish with rainbow beads. Not worth the money in my opinion. The beads didn't even stay on for a day.


----------



## purpleKB

I tried the Sally Hansen magnetic effects and it looks awesome! I'll try to post a pic later.


----------



## Nevaeh

My first jelly sandwich and I love it!


----------



## greenapril

wet n wild - i need a refreshmint
nyc - matte me crazy top coat


----------



## LAtPoly

I put on 3 coats of Essie's latest "Fear Or Desire" and then did a neon french tip with Zoya's Zuza.  I love it!


----------



## MzBrownbeauty

Wet n Wild's "I Need a Refresh Mint" on my toes


----------



## KimberlyP

I have Smoke and Ashes from China Glaze's Hunger Games. Hubba on this one!!! Black with micro-micro teal glitter.


----------



## sprite9034

I've got L'oreal's Tangerine Crush on my toes and their Greyt Expectations on my fingers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> My first jelly sandwich and I love it!


 I like this very much. It looks so cheerful. What polishes did you use?


----------



## ashleywasadiver

Sinful Colors in Ruby Ruby to get my patriotism on and whatnot.


----------



## caocoffee

I don't like wearing nail polish, because i hate the yucky chip from it. But i prefer using versatile false nails, they can play a good role in my nails decoration.


----------



## MatthewThorby

I just wear metalic and bold colore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the most.


----------



## calexxia

I have one of my weird layer things going on right now: started out with Pepe's Purple Passion by OPI, added a layer of some purple/blue glitter from Nicole by OPI (can't recall the name, twas a birthday gift), then a layer of China Glaze Luxe and Lush, then a layer of Orly Space Cadet. Of course, there's some Seche Vite in there, too LOL I like it as the glitters and flakies barely show under the thin layer of duochrome and it adds a bit of interest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jess Bailey

Zoya Mytra from the summer surf collection. gorgeous!


----------



## Nevaeh

Thank u! It's Essie Marshmallow and Finger Paints Fun-Fetti.


----------



## QueenOshunBess

I have midnight blue by nicka k on my fingernails and sinful colors let's meet on my toenails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tampajane

OPI's I'm Not Really a Waitress


----------



## cherry692

Stawberry Feilds by China Glaze


----------



## Dalylah

Borrowed and Blue by Essie


----------



## Lainy

sweet pea by color club on my toes. nothing on my fingernails just yet, I'm trying to let them grow out some more.


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *Nevaeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank u! It's Essie Marshmallow and Finger Paints Fun-Fetti.


 Is Fun-Fetti a regular stock item? Or was it an LE? I kinda dig it.


----------



## internetchick

Red - theBalm Red From Cover to Cover

White - Wet n Wild White On

Black - Wet n Wild Black Out


----------



## aiceskating

China Glaze Fuchsia Fanatic

http://sparklegirlslife.wordpress.com/2012/06/26/china-glaze-nail-polishes/


----------



## beautyinthecity

I'm wearing Essie's Trophy Wife. I love the color but feel like it's really finicky when it's drying -- anyone else have this problem? On my toes I am wearing Nicole by OPI It Starts With Me -- a gorgeous champagne color!


----------



## calexxia

Milani "Bottling Blue"


----------



## kcrowebird

Butter london slapper on my toes.

nothing on my nails.



I need to do them today.


----------



## LyndaV

Ozotic 607...my newest polish.  This is my first Ozotic and the holographic particles give it so much depth.  It really is gorgeous!


----------



## jac a

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red - theBalm Red From Cover to Cover
> 
> White - Wet n Wild White On
> 
> Black - Wet n Wild Black Out


 that is super cute, i am stealing this the next time i go to disneyland


----------



## ordinarysarah

Color Club in Jackie O--one of my favorites!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

> Originally Posted by *Nevaeh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first jelly sandwich and I love it!


 OMG what polish is this! I LOVE THIS!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

From looking at my last post I realize I have had Color Club in Age of Aquarious on my toes for TWO WEEKS AND FIVE DAYS so far and not a single chip!! They still look really really great especially for the amount of time they have been painted with no touchups or anything. I wonder if all color clubs are this long lasting?? This fact might just make me not care that the formula was a little tricky!

As far as nails go I will be painting them tonight so I will let you guys know what color I choose!!

xX


----------



## prettylady123

ElePhantastic Pink! by OPI


----------



## Nevaeh

Quote:Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG what polish is this! I LOVE THIS!


thank you! it's essie's marshmallow and finger paints fun-fetti.


----------



## brandarae

Julep  - America the Beautiful


----------



## mjgaan

Hello Lovely People! I am wearing the cute color yellow nail color  from Lioele Korean Cosmetics today. Their nail polish are just so awesome. NOT so easy to remove and almost more than two weeks before I re-apply again. If you may be interested, you can check their website for orders as well:  (deleted link per Terms of Service) Enjoy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kokane

not a pic of my nails, but this is what I'm wearing


----------



## kekeka

#1 OPI I'm All Ears - hand

#2 Essie #804 Fear Or Desir*e* - feet


----------



## LAtPoly

> Originally Posted by *kekeka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> #1 OPI I'm All Ears - hand
> 
> #2 Essie #804 Fear Or Desir*e* - feet


 Fear Or Desire is BRIGHT.  I found it a little hard to apply but sure is pretty.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lainy

Zoya - Zuza, on my nails.

I just purchased sally hansen xtreme wear in the color mellow yellow and I hate it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So streaky.


----------



## Linz31

I have Essie's East Hampton Cottage on my fingers, and Essie's Fiji on my toes.  Ulta was having a Buy 2, Get 1 Free sale.  ;-)


----------



## channelzero

Julep Taylor with Stila Discoball over it. Sorry for the crummy webcam photo:


----------



## viccckyhoang

Deborah Lippman in Almost Paradise


----------



## Missglammygirl

just spotted the lizard by opi spiderman collection and zoya wednesday on my toes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyinthecity

I'm currently wearing OPI Just Spotted the Lizard on my nails but am about to repaint them with OPI Lincoln Park After Dark + Nicole by OPI Rainbow in the Sky-lie.


----------



## calexxia

Having spent the last two days immersed in the world of a Bon Jovi tribute band, I had to do a Jovi mani....but since I'm not big on nail art (short nails), my idea of a Jovi mani was Sally Hansen Nail Effects "Good Genes" (faster and easier than a homemade denim mani) with an accent nail of Julep's "America the Beautiful"


----------



## natalinka

I love French manicure too! I dragged my boyfriend around L'viv looking for just the right color. He is so patient, but I am glad I took him with me. Because he chose just the right color for my skin.


----------



## cloud9

This is so cute!! I'm totes getting this nail polish when I go shopping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## koolcryyss

I'm wearing essie's turquoise and caicos.. LOVE this shade!


----------



## cloud9

I'm currently wearing Aloha by Dior  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great nail polish for Summer! Here is how it looks on (not my pic):


----------



## Matalisa

i am wearing pin shiny gel polish right now~~


----------



## Dalylah

Julep Lily, Julep Daisy and Julep Sasha... alternated in a skittle style


----------



## JessiDiamond

I'm wearing *OPI *Steady As She Rose + White Shatter

and Feeling Great by *Sinful Colors* on my toes.


----------



## Beauty Secrets

I'm wearing Candy Cotton by Revlon...so cuuuute!!! Light pink with little gold shimmer...LOVE THIS

(deleted link per Terms of Service)


----------



## Beauty Secrets

Cotton Candy !!! So cuteee =)

(deleted link per ToS)


----------



## amblingalp

Urban Outfitters Sea Dust. I usually dread applying/removing glitter nail polish, but this one doesn't seem like it'll be a huge pain to take off.


----------



## Dalylah

One thick coat of America over one coat of Kate, both by Julep plus top and base coat. This was truly hard to take a picture of. No matter where I took the picture the silver glitter didn't want to show up much. This picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## LyndaV

Amblingal - wow that is very close to what I am wearing right now - Sparkling Waters by Harlow &amp; Co


----------



## amblingalp

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amblingal - wow that is very close to what I am wearing right now - Sparkling Waters by Harlow &amp; Co


That looks so nice! Never heard of that brand before but after looking at the site it seems like a handemade, "franken" polish type company?


----------



## Pancua

Zoya's America!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love this color!


----------



## internetchick

I am wearing Zoya America too! But I put Star Trek insignia on it lol. I did a blog tutorial.


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wearing Zoya America too! But I put Star Trek insignia on it lol. I did a blog tutorial.


 I saw that on your blog and was making geeky comments at myself over here behind the computer. Looks so cute!


----------



## juk723

Neon &amp; Pastels. Can't get enough!

"Pink" Sinful Colors

"Blue-Ming" Color Club


----------



## internetchick

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I saw that on your blog and was making geeky comments at myself over here behind the computer. Looks so cute!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll

> I am wearing Zoya America too! But I put Star Trek insignia on it lol. I did a blog tutorial.


 That is so cute Leti!


----------



## internetchick

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so cute Leti!


 Thank you!


----------



## beautyinthecity

OPI Fly from the Nicki Minaj collection . . . looked so pretty in the bottle but I have to say I am a little disappointed with the actual color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah

Daphne by Julep


----------



## kissamakeup

Disco Nails!


----------



## LydiaNichole

Essie's "Bikini so Teeny" with Essie's "Pure Pearlfection" Luxeffects topcoat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amblingalp

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie's "Bikini so Teeny" with Essie's "Pure Pearlfection" Luxeffects topcoat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's a really smart idea 'cause there is a hint of shimmer in the Bikini So Teeny bottle but it doesn't show up at all on the nail!


----------



## amblingalp

I can't stop staring at my nails whenever I'm wearing one of the new China Glaze summer polishes.

On my nails (not mine in either pic) is Pink Plumeria:





And on toes is Flirty Tankini

:


----------



## LydiaNichole

> Originally Posted by *amblingalp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a really smart idea 'cause there is a hint of shimmer in the Bikini So Teeny bottle but it doesn't show up at all on the nail!


 Thank you! I love the way the Essie "luxe effects" top coats work! I took pictures of this look in both indoor and outdoor lighting for my blog; you can definitely see the shimmer in each setting. I think the topcoats really made the nail color stand out a bit more. (I have the Essie "As Gold as it Gets" top coat too, and really like that one as well. It looks really nice with any sort of pink, orange, or coral-y shade.)


----------



## Dalylah

Halley's Comet by Orly. It's still my favorite shiny blue. Excuse the tipwear... life happens.


----------



## LydiaNichole

Today I'm wearing Essie's "Pink Diamond"_ (#192)_ and Wet n' Wild's new Fergie line in "Grammy Gold" (A003) on my accent nail

_(I'm really enjoying Wet n' Wild's new Fergie line! The polishes are good: great pigmentation, nice wide brush, no bubbles/streaking...good quality!)._


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos

Pretty &amp; Polished: Sand Art


----------



## studiomakeup

Did anyone that that tip of placing a few pieces of chopped garlic in your polish bottle let it sit for a few days, then apply, it is supposed to help stop chipping and some say it lasts more like a gel, worth a try.


----------



## internetchick

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Halley's Comet by Orly. It's still my favorite shiny blue. Excuse the tipwear... life happens.


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!


 Thanks hon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia

OPI DS Mystery


----------



## amblingalp




----------



## kcrowebird

3 coats of Essie marshmallow on my toes with one coat of Deborah Lippmanns Boom Boom Pow on top. I'm now a little bit obsessed with that polish.


----------



## zadidoll

On my right hand, I am wearing four unreleased polish colors by Katie Cazorla of The Painted Nail. On my left I have Mermaid from Julie of the Jessie's Girl line.


----------



## calexxia

I have on Deborah Lippman - "Let's Go Crazy". Not feeling it as much as I thought I would, even though I wear a lot of purple and glitter. The Happy Birthday variant I've liked best was "Candy Shop", even though I'm not usually a pink kinda gal.


----------



## diana16

Im wearing Green With Envy by Maybelline color show, so far im loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *amblingalp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


this is such a beautiful color! love it


----------



## LyndaV

I'm showing off my very first attempt at nail stamping.  Used Julep Morgan, Konad Silver, and Bundle Monster BM-312


----------



## Mary Lira

I'm wearing Sinful Colors in Daredevil, it's the perfect Barbie pink.  Loving it!


----------



## calexxia

OPI "Pirou-ette My Whistle"

Yes, I realize it's more of a top coat than a "color". But it suits my mood today.


----------



## LydiaNichole

Zoya's "Rory"....really pretty, shimmery pinkish/purple shade!


----------



## spaghetina

Wearing kind of a jelly sandwich fail at the moment. I started off with 2 coats of OPI Don't Touch My Tutu, then layered on WnW's Correction Tape (well, one of its re-released, renamed versions, anyway), and topped with 2 more coats of DTMT. I wasn't satisfied with the colors and sizes of the glitter, so I went over it with the green/blue Milani glitter and Jordana copper/orange glitter, neither of which I can remember the names of at the moment. The Jordana left orange-tinted nastiness over my previously beautiful sheer-ish white (didn't know the base was orange!), so the 2 MORE coats of DTMT only muted it out. 

I'm going to wear it a few more days though because after all these glitter and polish layers (12 coats at last count, including base/topcoat - oy vey), the thought of removing it makes me want whimper a little. Photo is pre-cleanup and my cuticles are a mess, so please excuse all that junk, and focus on the obvious nail fail. /sadface


----------



## LAtPoly

Hey spaghetina - Can you share what you do/use to clean-up, please?  FWIW, I actually think your nails look pretty good as-is.  Whenever I try to do clean-up it looks worse than before so I just let it wear a few days.  Would love to know what you use specifically if you can (anyone else is welcome to butt in here too with their technique)!


----------



## crystalclear65

Julep Alyson on my hands &amp; Julep Georgia on my big toe w/Lynn on the little toes.


----------



## viccckyhoang

butter LONDON - All Hail the Queen


----------



## Dalylah

Sally Hansen Magnetic Polish in Kinetic Copper





Photo by me


----------



## calexxia

Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream over a coat of OPI Just Spotted the Lizard. Gives it a teensy bit more gold undertone....Swear to Lemmy, Mermaid's Dream is GORRRRGEOUS on its own or over coordinating shades. Possibly my new favorite.


----------



## kcrowebird

On my nails...Sally Hanson mint sorbet with Deborah Lippman's boom boom pow on top (I haven't decided if I like it or not yet).





On my toes... Deborah Lippman's Girls Just want to have fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sparklygem

Opi Nicole Kendal on the Catwalk. Midnight blue jelly with dark blue green and purple glitter. Hightly recommended !!!! Top coat eater  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. But witchen!


----------



## GeorgeBABY

I have Sally Hansens double duty for my topcoat and bottom.  The colour of my nails are Rimmel Londons Lycra Pro in the colour 293 Pop Rose. It's lovely like a vibrant pink fushia colour.


----------



## goldenmeans

Sally Hansen- Pacific Blue


----------



## ThisIsAYes

Oh that's a beautiful color and great nails...


----------



## aleeeshuh

Revlon's Lilac Pastelle with Color Club's Art of Seduction


----------



## sleepykat

Correction Tape by Spoiled

Lavender by Milani (Jewel FX)

Party Palace Blue by Confetti

A Cut Above by Essie

Seche Vite topcoat


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen- Pacific Blue


 Very pretty, looks like a pro print ad.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *kcrowebird* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> On my nails...Sally Hanson mint sorbet with Deborah Lippman's boom boom pow on top (I haven't decided if I like it or not yet).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my toes... Deborah Lippman's Girls Just want to have fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I like it a lot. I think it looks subtle and ladylike.


----------



## amandak88

Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear in Pacific Blue with OPI Last Friday Night on top. It's such a pretty combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yolita1981

Hi everyone, I am wearing RGB and the color is DOLL.


----------



## MichelleATX

I'm wearing a Rimmel black polish with a China Glaze glitter over it. My kids picked the colors this week. I'd intended to do Essie's Chinchilly until they insisted on the black.


----------



## calexxia

Um, yeah...not a good idea to have co-workers pick out your next manicure. I was challenged to do "creamsicle orange and lime green with glitter". My fingers now look like frosted Halloween candy pumpkins, because I did a French manicure with OPI "Y'all Come Back Now, Ya Hear" and tips of Sally Hansen "Limestone", then an overlay of Stila "Icicle"

SMDH.


----------



## ashleejenna

hmm lets see. i am wearing dark purple shade. its among my fav and it looks great


----------



## cytisabelle

OPI Nicole "It Starts With Me"

I find the color's easy to match with clothes of nearly every color. And I'm a pink person by the way. So the little pinky color of the nail polish is just excellent!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cytisabelle

this look like chanel sky blue nail polish isn't it


----------



## MichelleATX

That looks really good! I haven't tried nail stamping yet.


----------



## MichelleATX

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey spaghetina - Can you share what you do/use to clean-up, please?  FWIW, I actually think your nails look pretty good as-is.  Whenever I try to do clean-up it looks worse than before so I just let it wear a few days.  Would love to know what you use specifically if you can (anyone else is welcome to butt in here too with their technique)!


 I use a brush dipped in acetone to clean up my nails. I've had manicurist compliment my home-manicure, not realizing it wasn't salon-done. This is the brush I use: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MP0T2Q/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00


----------



## LAtPoly

> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use a brush dipped in acetone to clean up my nails. I've had manicurist compliment my home-manicure, not realizing it wasn't salon-done. This is the brush I use: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001MP0T2Q/ref=oh_details_o06_s00_i00


 Awesome!  I'll have to keep that on my list.  I always wondered what people did.  Much, MUCH, thanks!


----------



## OiiO

Deborah Lippmann from this month's Sample Society box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beedonaldson

Blonde Bombshell by China Glaze. It's the best combination of fine and chunky gold glitter.


----------



## MichelleATX

You're welcome! It makes a HUGE difference.


----------



## MichelleATX

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippmann from this month's Sample Society box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I hadn't heard of Sample Society--do you like it? How do you think it compares to some of the other boxes? I'd tried to keep myself to $10 subscriptions but I'm reconsidering now....


----------



## OiiO

Personally I like it more than Birchbox and Glossybox, right now it's my favorite subscription. They consistently put actual deluxe-sized items in their boxes, and the brands are truly high end. I never had to deal with their cs, but from what I've heard they may have the friendliest and most helpful cs out of all the subs.

It costs $15/month and you can sign up here: www.beautybar.com/SampleSociety/LandingPage.qs



> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hadn't heard of Sample Society--do you like it? How do you think it compares to some of the other boxes? I'd tried to keep myself to $10 subscriptions but I'm reconsidering now....


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *MichelleATX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hadn't heard of Sample Society--do you like it? How do you think it compares to some of the other boxes? I'd tried to keep myself to $10 subscriptions but I'm reconsidering now....


 I love Sample Society. You can find the current thread about it here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/127549/sample-society-august-2012 They have great products, great CS like OiiO said  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippmann from this month's Sample Society box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty! I am going to do mine tomorrow!


----------



## emeline

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippmann from this month's Sample Society box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can't wait to paint mine! This looks so pretty in the bottle, plus I love purple! How many coats did you do?


----------



## elle elle

I'm wearing "I eat Mainely Lobster" which is a really pretty shade of coral (not too pink, not to orange). It photographs terribly, though. Looks best on your nails. Great summer color!!


----------



## OiiO

This took 2 coats of ridge-filling nail base, 2 coats of polish and 1 coat of Insta-dri top coat by Sally Hansen.



> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't wait to paint mine! This looks so pretty in the bottle, plus I love purple! How many coats did you do?


----------



## emeline

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This took 2 coats of ridge-filling nail base, 2 coats of polish and 1 coat of Insta-dri top coat by Sally Hansen.


 Thanks! Using it right now and I'm not liking that grayish sheen it has :/ boo


----------



## iPretty949

Im back to Black : Revlon Colorstay in Stiletto.

Seems like this nailpolish lasted for 5 days without chipping compared to others that I have tried.

Got a mani-pedi from a nailsalon and my nails chipped so bad after 3 days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette

i'm not wearing any nailpolish


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Gemma with  black paisley print  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV

I'm trying out the Sally Hansen nail polish strip thingy's in Laced Up (got them in a swap) to see how long they really last without chipping and/or looking awful.  I'm going on a trip to England and would really prefer to not bring polish or have to touch up while I am there.  If they work I plan on buying a neutral color for the trip.

HOWEVER, I will be saving lots of space in my luggage for the goodies I intend to bring home.  Has anyone ever heard of a brand named Kiko?  Only available in Europe, they have a new line a gorgeous holos.  Any suggestions for other brands I should pick up while there?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Kiko is good, also Barry M  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

Zoya Carly on my digits and Myrta on my toes..super cute with my cerulean blue gladiator sandals!


----------



## diana16

I have Sally Hansen's Pacific Blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> im more of a pink/ neutral polish kind of girl but i think its time to expand my collection


----------



## MichelleATX

Switched tonight to China Glaze's Stone Cold, from the Hunger Games collection. I love how quickly this one dries, but I didn't leave it matte and opted for a top coat. One of my easiest polishes to apply.


----------



## shandimessmer

Essie "Merino Cool"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

China Glaze, Urban Night


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *cosmetickingdom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Coloured nails are always an eye-pleaser. A good nail paint always works in favour of a personality. Since boring nails are strict no-no in today's time, you can always experiment with other striking colours matching with your attires. Yes, it is quite normal for fashionable divas to try nail polish tones that goes well with their outfits or even moods these days. Since applying nail polish has always been fashionable, hence you will hardly see a beautiful lady shying away from the idea of trying out different colour tones in it.
> 
> http://www.cosmetic-kingdom.co.uk


 MmmmmKay.... Thanks for the approval of wearing colored polish, I guess? And LOL @  "boring nails are strict no-no in today's time"


----------



## mega789

During my small break from Shellac I'm wearing Essie "Coral Reef" with Essie "Anniversary Gala" over it. Then on my ring finger and thumb I did water marbling with a few different colors of polish. (Zoya "Lotus", Essie "Coral Reef", Color Club "Jackie Oh!") and one thin coat of Anniversary Gala on top.


----------



## corvettekrista

I am not the biggest fan of Julep, but I got suckered into a mystery box and ended up REALLY liking Julep Christina. Prior to that I had on the Deborah Lippman Private Dancer from Sample Society (layered over another color). That alone made the box worth it this month!!

Someone in another thread suggested laying Deborah Lippman Private Dancer over black, and I have to completely agree. I tried it with a dark red underneath on one nail, and just a base coat on the other. It REALLY does look better layered over a dark color. 

Next up.. probably China Glaza High Roller, awesome color and polish. So shiny &amp; so red! It's the best red I've ever had. I can't use other reds now. Perhaps topped with a red glitter polish.


----------



## Tyari

Sephora by O.P.I. Break a Leg Warmer


----------



## LydiaNichole

Essie's "Off the Shoulder" and on my accent nail I topped that with Wet n' Wild's Fergie "Flossy Flossy"  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

Essies Playdate topped with Sephora/OPI Handicked by me. I wish i could take a pic of it. So pretty &amp; purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elle elle

> Originally Posted by *dixiegirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI's I'm Not Really a Waitress


 

i LOVE this color!! I wear it on my toes all summer!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Color Club Clambake Coral with Essie Shine of the Times...


----------



## amandah

> Color Club Clambake Coral with Essie Shine of the Times...


 That is so cute &amp; summery!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so cute &amp; summery!


 Aww. Thanks!


----------



## calexxia

Butter London QUEEN VIC with OPI PIROUETTE MY WHISTLE


----------



## MichelleATX

China Glaze's Prey Tell.


----------



## mega789

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Clambake Coral with Essie Shine of the Times...



I love corals and that shine of the times is a great topper. I use that one a lot!


----------



## mega789

Ok now I'm back to using shellac.

This color is Hotski to Tchotchke

No flash &amp; then with flash:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Lush Lacquer Salt n Peppa over Sinful Colors Ocean Side


----------



## ashleyanner

Julep's Dakota.  Love the rose gold!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

*Revlon colorstay in Provence:*







*with an accent nail on each ring finger in *

*Butter London Scoundrel:*






*All topped off with Essie Luxe Effects in Pure Pearlfection!*






*NONE OF THESE ARE MY PICTURES*


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Revlon colorstay in Provence:*
> 
> *with an accent nail on each ring finger in *
> 
> *Butter London Scoundrel:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *All topped off with Essie Luxe Effects in Pure Pearlfection!*


 Oooh...Scoundrel sounds familiar


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

> Oooh...Scoundrel sounds familiarÂ


 HAHA Yeah some pretty freaking awesome chick here on MUT traded it to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've used it for a full mani as well and liked it alone too! I've just recently been experimenting with different op coats and have come to LOVE LOVE LOVE flakies! I got one called green ocean (China glaze I think or maybe sinful?) from the same awesome girl  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I've been obsessed with Essie's as good as gold! Will be using that for my next mani! Also just ordered two of the Essie shine of the times from ebay since I can't find it anywhere anymore!!!!! I heard it was discontinued, *gasp* and noticed it wasn't listed on the Essie website under the luxe effects collection anymore!!!!!!!!!! ***So ladies, if you love flakies and have been eyeing Essie's shine of the Times, RUN out and stock up!!!! LOL


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA Yeah some pretty freaking awesome chick here on MUT traded it to me
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it for a full mani as well and liked it alone too!
> 
> I've just recently been experimenting with different op coats and have come to LOVE LOVE LOVE flakies! I got one called green ocean (China glaze I think or maybe sinful?) from the same awesome girl


 TeeHee! I'm glad you loved them! 





I went through a flakie phase and bought all of the Finger Paints flakies they put out earlier this year...there's 5 different kinds with diff colored flakies!


----------



## MichelleATX

I was wondering if Essie's Luxe Effects line was discontinued--I had $2 off coupons for the brand and used them on Luxe Effects products that were half-price and marked discontinued. I was surprised to see them marked that way because it seemed like the line hadn't been out very long!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

> I was wondering if Essie's Luxe Effects line was discontinued--I had $2 off coupons for the brand and used them on Luxe Effects products that were half-price and marked discontinued. I was surprised to see them marked that way because it seemed like the line hadn't been out very long!


 Im pretty sure its just the color Shine of the Times that's discontinued, not the whole line. On Essies website the collection is still featured and for sake, but missing Shine of the Times which, IMO, is the prettiest one! Also, I think I am officially obsessed with the mani I just did oh. Em. Gee. !!!!! I used sinful colors Green ocean over Zoya Kristen! I love it so much I feel compelled to post a picture when I get to work LOL!! Amazingness!!!!,


----------



## evvyness

essie in demure vixen


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

This picture does *NOT *do it justice, looks way better in person because of the flakies! But here is my attempt at a picture haha


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This picture does *NOT *do it justice, looks way better in person because of the flakies! But here is my attempt at a picture haha


 Nice combo!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice combo!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel like such a nerd getting so excited over a new nail polish combo hahahah


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lush Lacquer Salt n Peppa over Sinful Colors Ocean Side


 I really want a top coat like this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ive also been eyeing one similar to this from lynderella (I think) But yeah the whole splattered look and the little lines of color make for a pretty cool effect!


----------



## LAtPoly

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> HAHA Yeah some pretty freaking awesome chick here on MUT traded it to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've used it for a full mani as well and liked it alone too!
> 
> I've just recently been experimenting with different op coats and have come to LOVE LOVE LOVE flakies! I got one called green ocean (China glaze I think or maybe sinful?) from the same awesome girl
> 
> 
> 
> And I've been obsessed with Essie's as good as gold! Will be using that for my next mani! Also just ordered two of the Essie shine of the times from ebay since I can't find it anywhere anymore!!!!! I heard it was discontinued, *gasp* and noticed it wasn't listed on the Essie website under the luxe effects collection anymore!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ***So ladies, if you love flakies and have been eyeing Essie's shine of the Times, RUN out and stock up!!!! LOL


 Funny you mentioned that.   I had just ordered Essie's "Shine of the Times" from Beauty.com because I couldn't find it anywhere and noticed it was MIA on Essie's site.  So...great minds think alike!  :-D


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*HITS Demeter*


----------



## calexxia

Deborah Lippmann RAY OF LIGHT

Does not photograph well, but OMG...LOVELY.


----------



## Airi Magdalene

Wet N Wild Megalast in On a Trip. Honestly, this lasts just as long as Essie does on me, and I love the vibrant purple.


----------



## MissLindaJean

China Glaze Manhunt with Zoya Charla = awesomeness! I'm at work and keep staring at my nails lol







.

Flash, then no flash/indoor lighting....the pics do not do it justice!


----------



## glitteraddict

Bright metallic gold with neon fushia crackle overcoat. Loving it! 

I usually wear nude pink or beige so this is a fun change.  I like crackle because small chips are not noticable.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze Manhunt with Zoya Charla = awesomeness! I'm at work and keep staring at my nails lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Flash, then no flash/indoor lighting....the pics do not do it justice!


 Oooh this IS amazing! Is the zoya the base or top? I dont blame you for staring! Dont you hate when pictures just dont do justice? lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze Manhunt with Zoya Charla = awesomeness! I'm at work and keep staring at my nails lol


 These colors look strangely familiar too, lmao!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These colors look strangely familiar too, lmao!


 You must be the polish fairy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chayy

Wearing Julep - Jessica. Perfect powder blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

Quote:Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oooh thisÂ IS amazing! Is the zoya the base or top? I dont blame you for staring! Dont you hate when pictures just dont do justice? lol





> Manhunt is the base; 2 coats and I followed it with 2 coats of Charla...I'm in love with Charla! It's a blue based, with incredible green, gold, and blue particles....Amazeballs! Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These colors look strangely familiar too, lmao!


 Lol, I &lt;3 you!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Just put on the neon orange polish from this month's myGlam...and I like it! Very different for me!

NO pics because my camera is dead...but just picture an orange highlighter, lol...


----------



## Apsara

Sinful Color's Frenzy on my pointer fingers and NYC's Prince Street on the rest!


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze Manhunt with Zoya Charla = awesomeness! I'm at work and keep staring at my nails lol


 I have the dupe of Zoya Charla, which is Orly Halley's Comet. It is hands down my favorite glittery blue. I always keep staring at it when I put it on. It also gets a ton of compliments.


----------



## calexxia

Zoya EDYTA


----------



## MissLindaJean

I love Zoya, think they're my fave brand for polishes.. I could live with only Zoya on my fingers lol. Couldn't resist and just bought 8 more polishes with their BOGO deal..oops lol


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love Zoya, think they're my fave brand for polishes.. I could live with only Zoya on my fingers lol. Couldn't resist and just bought 8 more polishes with their BOGO deal..oops lol


 I manage to resist fairly frequently. My personal fave brand is DL, but I find it very easy to only buy her more "out there" stuff (when a dupe doesn't come fast enough, of course LOL)


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

Im about to do a new mani with Butter London Trout Pout and Essie Shine of the Times over top! I swatched it on one nail before committing (LOL) and can't wait to try this combo! I will try and post a pic although the last one didn't turn out to well!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You must be the polish fairy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's my new name hahaha 








> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im about to do a new mani with Butter London Trout Pout and Essie Shine of the Times over top! I swatched it on one nail before committing (LOL) and can't wait to try this combo! I will try and post a pic although the last one didn't turn out to well!


 Flakie fever! I love that you are loving them!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I manage to resist fairly frequently. My personal fave brand is DL, but I find it very easy to only buy her more "out there" stuff (when a dupe doesn't come fast enough, of course LOL)


 I'm usually pretty good, but at $4 each, i indulged. DL and other brands over $10 are easy to resist, because of the price point lol.


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm usually pretty good, but at $4 each, i indulged. DL and other brands over $10 are easy to resist, because of the price point lol.


 I totally understand. I do pick up the occasional Zoya, but my polish collection (I hate to call it that, though) is large enough now that I am able to only pick up those shades that are genuinely DIFFERENT from anything that I already have and that helps a LOT for me.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Last summer mani/pedi: Zoya Kate on my fingers;  Essie Watermelon on my toes.  

Just bought a bunch of Zoya in fall colors.


----------



## Lisa N

I also did my last summer mani/pedi in Butter's Jaffa. Awaiting my order of fall colors from Zoya too.


----------



## calexxia

Currently wearing Revlon Moon Candy in Orbit.

OMFG. I couldn't believe that the dark purple creme was actually a ONE-COATER.

Loves.


----------



## emeline

Just did a mani &amp; pedi of China Glaze's Flip Flop Fantasy for the first time and I'm in LOVE!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just did a mani &amp; pedi of China Glaze's Flip Flop Fantasy for the first time and I'm in LOVE!


 OOh I love that one! It's so bright and summery!


----------



## emeline

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OOh I love that one! It's so bright and summery!


 Very summery! I'm trying to pretend Fall isn't right around the corner


----------



## diana16

I'm wearing maybelline color show green with envy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BagLady

Wearing Illamasqua Alarm from my Glossybox.


----------



## SkinDeep72

I was wearing the Deborah Lippmann "Private Dancer" (purple) that came with the Sample Society Box last month with Color Club "Disco Nap" (gold) tips. However, now I'm playing around with designs for football season, so I have my oranges and blues out (go Gators!) as well as Teal, Black, Gold, and White for the Jaguars. Glitters, Shatters, design pens. I'm making a mess.


----------



## Tyari

I'm wearing Sephora by OPI What Aura Gonna Wear? - A pretty hot pink, and on top of that Sephora by OPI Only Gold For Me top coat - clear base with beautiful chunky and micro gold glitter. I'm in love!


----------



## calexxia

China Glaze ORANGE YOU HOT with Fingerpaints GHOUL OR BAD?


----------



## greenapril

Nicole by OPI - Razzle Dazzler  with  NYC Matte me Crazy Top Coat


----------



## AJCorletto

I currently have on Essie - Meet Me At Sunset. Felt like a good color choice for late August.


----------



## greenapril

> I currently have on Essie - Meet Me At Sunset. Felt like a good color choice for late August.


 I looked up that color and it looks pretty. Believe it or not I've never used an Essie nail polish before.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Sinful Colors - Hot Wired*


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Sinful Colors - Hot Wired*


 Oooh Pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love dark blues! I think my next mani will be the dark blue Zoya you gave me with Essie as gold as it gets, flakies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## leah970

creamsicle orange with brown crackle


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh Pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love dark blues! I think my next mani will be the dark blue Zoya you gave me with Essie as gold as it gets, flakies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! U and ur flakies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Sinful Colors - Hot Wired*


 *Added some braided nail art for today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## margaretfogs

I'm wearing Julep's Marisa and America! I loooove Marisa, such a great navy blue.


----------



## diana16

im wearing maybellines color show in born with it


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Kleancolor - Neon Pink + Barbed Wire Stamping*


----------



## divadoll

Ciate velvet kit in blue (3am girl).


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

I really want to try stamping!!!!!!! Is it hard to do?


----------



## divadoll

It's not hard to stamp but it takes practice. You need to know just how much polish to scrape off the plate and what kind of polish to use on the plates.  Other than that, its easy peasy lemon squeezy.  There are kits at Sally's beauty and also ebay that are inexpensive and work just as well as the Konad ones.


----------



## aleeeshuh

ESSIE's Fiji


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want to try stamping!!!!!!! Is it hard to do?


 It's simple! And stamping plates and kits are relatively cheap on Amazon. Opaque polishes work, shimmer or glitter polishes don't.


----------



## greenapril

On the Wild Side - Color Club and Matte me Crazy Top Coat - NYC


----------



## sachi

Question, I have small finger and toe nails so I don't wear nail polish because I think that it doesn't fit my toe and fingers.  =/ Also, if ever, what color do you suggest I wear? I am brown skinned so I am having a hard time thinking what color to wear if ever an occasion calls that I wear nail polish. Thanks!


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Nail Tek foundation to try to strengthen my nails and over it Amoresse  Flamingo. It's a shimmery light pink.


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB

I'm wearing Sea Dust from Urban Outfitters. It is a near-dupe for Deborah Lippman Mermaid's dream. I do not have the Lippmann to compare, but upon looking online, it looks like the Lippmann has a more foil iridescent sheen in natural light, and the little sequin thingers are more teal-blue. As far as the finish, the Urban Outfitters looks more polished upon drying, whereas the Lippmann looks more rough. Overall it is really beautiful, and so worth the $5.00 for $1, $8.00 for 2 price tag when the Lippmann is $18.00, though I do see enough of a difference to just get the Lippmann if you truly like it and can justify spending $18.00 on polish, which i think is laughable.

Pictures:





^ My hand, Sea Dust by Urban Outfitters.





^ My hand, Urban Outtfitters Sea Dust.

______________________________________________





 ^ A Google image of the Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's dream.

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

MJust did a manicure with Loreal Paris #115 Notting Hill Blues, just bought it yesterday from CVS. They had a display for Loreal's new London Fall collection. It's a vibrant almost cobalt blue cream with a hint of pearlessence that shows more in the bottle than on the nail. Im liking it so far its really intense without being too bright and the formula was great! I couldve almost gotten away with one thick coat but did two plus top coat. The bottle is nice too: square bottle with simple label and a gold top. This was my first Loreal polish and I think ill pick up some more colors! Has anyone else tried these polishes? I've never really noticed them before now!


----------



## Cheerbear841

Im wearing Circus Reverso, which is a white and Circus Spectacle a neon orange. Love this brand of polish!


----------



## page5

My first attempt at nail art:





I have a new appreciation for some of the designs I have seen posted here 

Circus Reverso, Nailtiques Red, WnW Blue Moon


----------



## greenapril

love em and leave em - color club


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*OPI Fly + Save Me*


----------



## MichelleATX

China Glaze--Adventure Red-y.

https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-N7t24w5riAc/UETC1z1zcKI/AAAAAAAAAlE/ZgS4jkB5AMM/s1136/7B1F5AAA-B69C-4C8D-945F-DCB45CB1A3D4.JPG


----------



## AshleyE28

I got the Sephora Tireblack yesterday. I &lt;3 it. Soo gothic.


----------



## MissLindaJean

I made a jelly sandwich with my new Zoya Frida and a Sinful Colors glitter in...Nail Junkie


----------



## Rachelle

Hi.. Sorry for the long absence - I've just got to put my priorities in order once again..  So I'll try to be in here far MORE OFTEN..

Re nail polish...   I'm a big fan of OPI - and am wearing  OPI's "I'm Not Really A Waitress" - on both hands and "peds"..

Again, please accept my apologies for being away far too long..

As you all well know, I'm a crossdresser, and many times my mind is like a grasshopper - all over the place..

(EMail deleted per Terms of Service) Thank you...

Regards,

Rachelle


----------



## Dalylah

Illamasqua - Glory


----------



## Tyari

Where can I get Kleancolor from?



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Kleancolor - Neon Pink + Barbed Wire Stamping*


----------



## Tyari

I'm wearing Sephora by OPI Chamomile-eon to One (light goldish beige color), topped with Nina Ultra Pro Holographic topcoat - a really pretty glittery gold base  with multi color glitter.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where can I get Kleancolor from?


 Amazon &amp; Ebay!


----------



## calexxia

I see Kleancolor at the flea market all the time....


----------



## Stephanie1977

I've been obsessed with L'Oreal's "Because You're Worth It" all summer (it's a gorgeous, gold color)!


----------



## thischick

WetnWild clear base+gold glitter, and Sally Hansen "Marine Scene" on my toes(if that counts).


----------



## corvettekrista

Grrr, I am wearing Nicole by OPI in Orna-ment For Each Other and it's chipping like crazy. I've had to re-do my nails twice in two days!!! I think I'm going to try Sinful Colors Courtney Orange and apply Orna-ment For Each Other over it for a similar look. 

My base coat is Avon Nail Experts Silk Wrap Treatment (which I LOVE!). Generally it's so matte, dries quickly, and the polish adheres well, just not working nicely with Orna-ment For Each Other.


----------



## corvettekrista

Fall manicure using Orly Buried Alive and Julep Popova. I have my toes in Popova as well. 

1 coat Avon Nail Experts Silk Wrap base

2 coats Orly Buried Alive (no bubbles, nice &amp; shiny 2nd day)

1 coat Julep Popova on tips


----------



## bethm

Off-topic .. but Butter London is BOGO free today only at Ulta!!


----------



## greenapril

L.A Colors - Triple Play Base, Top, Nail hardner

Color Club- Rule Breaker

Color Club- Wild at Heart

L.A Color Art Deco- Black


----------



## effigie

China Glaze 'Life Preserver' with a Zoya 'Myrta' accent


----------



## Playedinloops

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze 'Life Preserver' with a Zoya 'Myrta' accent


 cute!


----------



## alleexuh

Insta-Dri in red =)


----------



## thischick

Wet n Wild Megalast in "2% Milk".

I got a $1 coupon in the Sunday paper+Walgreens was having a sale on WnW merchandise. All in all, the original price was $1.99 and I paid $.61


----------



## bethm

butter London -- The Full Monty.  My first butter polish and I love it ... not as pretty in the picture as in person!


----------



## Marj B

After I saw your post I looked for the coupons to see if I had tossed them and found them. I found it! Went to Walgreens and got polish for 49 cents plus tax!! So glad you posted or I would have missed it. I was a bit late so some of the colors were gone, but I still scored a bargain.


----------



## magosienne

Gilded from Acquarella, i'm addicted to that gold color. I wish i had more of that brand, but they're so expensive ! (they're water based nail polishes).


----------



## corvettekrista

So I was a little inspired by the Glam Bag video where the girl painted her nails with little hearts at the tip. Here is my version! I know, much more appropriate for Valentines Day, but would work well for Anniversary dinners, etc. 

Base: Sinful Colors Basecoat (not the greatest but couldn't find my Avon Silk Wrap) - 1 coat

2 Coats Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl (I picked this up recently and have been dying to try it!)  - 2 coats

Hearts: China Glaze High Roller (Red) (I know they also make a high roller in gold) 

Topped with Wet N Wild Wet Shine Kaleidoscope (LOVE THIS STUFF!!!!)


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was a little inspired by the Glam Bag video where the girl painted her nails with little hearts at the tip. Here is my version! I know, much more appropriate for Valentines Day, but would work well for Anniversary dinners, etc.
> 
> Base: Sinful Colors Basecoat (not the greatest but couldn't find my Avon Silk Wrap) - 1 coat
> 
> 2 Coats Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl (I picked this up recently and have been dying to try it!)  - 2 coats
> 
> Hearts: China Glaze High Roller (Red) (I know they also make a high roller in gold)
> 
> Topped with Wet N Wild Wet Shine Kaleidoscope (LOVE THIS STUFF!!!!)


This is very cute! I want to try doing those hearts too lol


----------



## MissLindaJean

Cute and playful! It reminds me of the Red Queen from Alice in Wonderland!



> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was a little inspired by the Glam Bag video where the girl painted her nails with little hearts at the tip. Here is my version! I know, much more appropriate for Valentines Day, but would work well for Anniversary dinners, etc.
> 
> Base: Sinful Colors Basecoat (not the greatest but couldn't find my Avon Silk Wrap) - 1 coat
> 
> 2 Coats Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl (I picked this up recently and have been dying to try it!)  - 2 coats
> 
> Hearts: China Glaze High Roller (Red) (I know they also make a high roller in gold)
> 
> Topped with Wet N Wild Wet Shine Kaleidoscope (LOVE THIS STUFF!!!!)


----------



## corvettekrista

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute and playful! It reminds me of the Red Queen from Alice in Wonderland!


 That would be an awesome idea for Halloween!! I might just be that. Of course, I think I would be the super naughty looking one:


----------



## MissLindaJean

Yay! It would look awesome! Cannot wait for Halloween! Such a fun and creative holiday. Perfect time to really do it up on our nails!


----------



## Kokane

Sephora L25 Bleu Jean


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Sephora L25 Bleu Jean


 Pretty! Love that shade and very on trend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Tyari

Pure Ice French Kiss (brilliant blue) and Sephora by OPI matte top coat.


----------



## calexxia

Nails Inc TOPPING LANE with NYC Matte Top Coat


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

My first fall mani--Zoya Monica.


----------



## GlitterandGlam

Opi Cozu-melted in the sun and Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Golden - I on my ring finger with silver crackle over that.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Zoya Dree, accent with Cho and Orly So-Go Diva.. fall mani! Or a military mani with bling lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld

theBalm Hot Ticket in Counterfeit...a pretty creamy jade green. Love the formula.


----------



## greenapril

Pure Ice - Siren

Pure Ice - Beware on accent nails


----------



## corvettekrista

Avon silk wrap treatment Andrea's Choice Reverso Avon Mosaic Effects in Black Avon Nail Experts UV Gloss Guard All one coat -- no, I don't sell Avon. I was looking for a nice black crackle to wear for Halloween over red, orange, or yellow. After swatching I found I don't like the look, but I love the black and white look. http://instagr.am/p/PqCFcICMDV/ (Photo upload not working)


----------



## astokes

Butter London Knackered over Color Club Insta-This.


----------



## murflegirl

> Originally Posted by *astokes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Butter London Knackered over Color Club Insta-This.


 That sounds really awesome! 

I'm wearing China Glaze Blue Year's Eve.


----------



## emeline

Sephora by OPI S-Age is Just a Number - very pretty gold micro shimmer!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Color Club Insta-This tips w/ Bow Stamping*


----------



## effigie

Juuuust put on Orly _Faint of Heart_


----------



## shandimessmer

Sephora Collection "Drama Velvet Pearl" GORGEOUS orange.


----------



## jilleans

Hey all I'm new to this forum.   

I am currently wearing Nordstrom BP Pistachio as a base with blue flowers painted on top.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Orly Fowl Play. It's the one that's close to the Nfu-Oh 51 dupe and the one that's OPI Merry Midnight dupe. ;D

I realised I have to go to a career fair tomorrow and I painted my nails dark purple. Oh well. *rocks it*


----------



## prettynatural

I'm just wearing a clear polish at the moment, but my mind is still on that luxe lavender nail wear by Avon. There are many different shades out there but I really like this shade of lavender and I'll be wearing it in the winter too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## prettynatural

Love Love Love these nails!


----------



## Johnnie

Wet n Wild Fast Dry in Black. Not much chip for being a week.


----------



## Tyari

I'm wearing Sephora by OPI in Mr. Right Now. It's a kind of deep red color. I love it. It's deeper than whats showing up on camera.


----------



## corvettekrista

I just love black matte with shiny tips! I did the same with Andrea's Choice Tightrope, but just couldn't see wearing that color tomorrow so I switched it out for black.


----------



## Jaxx

I am wearing the new color by MK.  love it!


----------



## Johnnie

> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just love black matte with shiny tips! I did the same with Andrea's Choice Tightrope, but just couldn't see wearing that color tomorrow so I switched it out for black.


 Matte polish? Wow, that's pretty cool! I'll have to check it out.


----------



## corvettekrista

This morning I wanted to add a little bling to my nails, so I topped it again with All About You from Sinful Colors.

That's how I am.. I take a simple color and then add to it when I get bored with my manicure.


----------



## brandarae

Zoya Tru on my fingers and Dannii on my toes


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Just did my nails in Zoya Kelly--one of 8 nail polishes I bought when Zoya did their last BOGO.  I still can't believe I bought 8.  Doubled the # of polishes I owned.  I am LOVING the polishes!!

Edited to add pic--my first.  How do you guys manage to take such good nail shots?  I think you can almost see my reflection in my nails!


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Tru on my fingers and Dannii on my toes


 I love Dannii! So pretty!



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just did my nails in Zoya Kelly--one of 8 nail polishes I bought when Zoya did their last BOGO.  I still can't believe I bought 8.  Doubled the # of polishes I owned.  I am LOVING the polishes!!
> 
> Edited to add pic--my first.  How do you guys manage to take such good nail shots?  I think you can almost see my reflection in my nails!


 They look great!


----------



## effigie

Girly Bits 'Shift Happens' over OPI 'Every Month is Oktoberfest'


----------



## MissLindaJean

Nice combo...love it!!



> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly Bits 'Shift Happens' over OPI 'Every Month is Oktoberfest'


 Ange, that is a nice pic! Plus...I &lt;&lt;&lt;3 Zoya anything lol!



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just did my nails in Zoya Kelly--one of 8 nail polishes I bought when Zoya did their last BOGO.  I still can't believe I bought 8.  Doubled the # of polishes I owned.  I am LOVING the polishes!!
> 
> Edited to add pic--my first.  How do you guys manage to take such good nail shots?  I think you can almost see my reflection in my nails!


----------



## MichelleATX

Wearing Pure Ice in Silver Mercedes. I look like I came out of a sci-fi movie, it's just so silver. I added one of the Essie Luxe Effects with micro sparkles to soften the look a little.

ETA: This is the first time I try a Pure Ice polish--they're only $1.99 at Walmart--and I'm surprised at how well it is holding up. Day 3 and no cracking or flaking yet. I used a pretty Rimmel color last week that flaked off in huge chunks after 24 hours.


----------



## MarlaC

This is what I have on too!! Perfect for fall  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Salope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am looooooving OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark. It's a very dark purple that looks almost black on. Kind of Goth &amp; vampy and I love it.
> 
> What's everyone else wearing at the moment?


----------



## MarlaC

I've always wanted to try this! I need to get my hands on Essie- Matte About You Topcoat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *corvettekrista* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just love black matte with shiny tips! I did the same with Andrea's Choice Tightrope, but just couldn't see wearing that color tomorrow so I switched it out for black.


----------



## GlitzGlam

I've also stopped using nail polish for a while because my nails have gone yellow and it doesn't look very attractive....


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've also stopped using nail polish for a while because my nails have gone yellow and it doesn't look very attractive....


 LUSH Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter. I'm never without polished nails and mine turned a gross shade of disgusting yellow. I started rubbing in the Lemony Flutter every few days between manicures and now my nails are perfectly clear! The stuff is like magic!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Zoya Kate*


----------



## ashleyanner

Essie's Penny Talk with Julep's Yumi on top.  Sooo sparkly.


----------



## Jessicairizarry

Sinful colors in Heavy metal 1147 which is a very nice gray color with glitter wich only cost $2.00 in Walgreens!


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly Bits 'Shift Happens' over OPI 'Every Month is Oktoberfest'


 How gorgeous is that! Wow, I really love it.



> Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've also stopped using nail polish for a while because my nails have gone yellow and it doesn't look very attractive....


 Are you using a base coat? There are also quite a few nail whitening products out there for this problem.


----------



## GlitterandGlam

Right now I'm wearing OPI's My address is Hollywood. I bought it yesterday and I'm already in love with it!


----------



## greenapril

Pure Ice - Siren and Nicole by OPI - Cherry on Top with L.A Color Art Deco in Black


----------



## mybeautyshops

Oriflame Pure colour Floral Nail Polish

Colour - Pink Coral

With crystal base &amp; top coat...

Its lovely colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ericaj89

I am not wearing nail polish right now. If i was i would be wearing opi and i like the reds and the pinks.


----------



## Lisa N

Jem from Zoya.  My new favorite for fall!


----------



## jilleans

Sally Hanson complete Salon Manicure: Summer Plum


----------



## murflegirl

China Glaze Foie Gras. Perfect for fall!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've also stopped using nail polish for a while because my nails have gone yellow and it doesn't look very attractive....


 I haven't used any of these yet but here are some home made whiteners. Mix 1/2 teaspoon baking soda and a dash of hydrogen peroxide in 1/3 cup water. Soak nails 5 min then dip toothbrush in mixture and brush nails with it. Rinse.  I have read to use denture tablets to soak nails in. Store brand is pretty cheap.  Another is mix 2 tablespoons of baking soda and 1 tablespoon of lemon juice  into a paste and rub onto nails. Last is, mix toothpaste and lemon juice, brush on nails, wait 15 min. and wash off.

I just happened to find these tips and had them jotted down on a paper on my desk. I cannot tell you if any of them work or not, but if your nails look really bad it might be worth a try.


----------



## corvettekrista

I do two base coats with Avon silk wrap and it seems to keep the yellow away. I'm not sure if it's because it's two base coats or because of the formula. Anyway, I'm not changing my routine, it seems to work.

Also, in between polishes I scrub my hands really well with Yes To Carrots - Feel the C Pampering Hand &amp; Nail Spa including the entire nail bed. It's the best product I've found for that purpose, then I rub the nail bed with vitamin c cuticle oil. 

Anyway, I got my Butter London Order and am wearing Bluey (2 coats) topped with Knackered. I love it! The BL brush is wonderful, no painting outside the lines!


----------



## kawaiisquawks

Butter London Knackered over NYC Black Lace Creme.





I am totally in love with it! (more pics of the colour changing are on my blog)


----------



## MichelleFaisol

Im wearing My Pointe Exactly- OPI New York City Ballet. I actually just bought the whole collection on cutandblow.com. loves it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Zoya Lo*


----------



## ngardner8503

All Hail the Queen, Butter London!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Zoya Lo*


 *Zoya Lo + Hits Hefesto*


----------



## deactivateduser232015

Please pardon my second day nails with slight shrinkage and chips.

*Zoya Daul *over *Zoya Ibiza*. Temptalia wrote a bit, complaining about how Daul wasn't actually opaque so I thought I'd bypass that by putting it over a darker coat. I was trying to get a pretty dark blue + purple glaze and slight gold shimmer, but instead I just got gold over dark blue. The purple doesn't show up at all.

I was so sad, but ironically I've gotten so many compliments on this combo lol.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All Hail the Queen, Butter London!


 Gorgeous! I'm so excited that I got this shade from Coterie.com.


----------



## sleepykat

Julep 'O Canada' lightly layered over Julep 'Alyson'.


----------



## Missglammygirl

butter london all hail the queen on my fingers and berlin there done that by opi on my toes!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Rocking butter London's All Hail the Queen, as well!


----------



## ngardner8503

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous! I'm so excited that I got this shade from Coterie.com.


Thanks!  Thats where I got mine too!!!


----------



## LyndaV

Enchanted Polish Cranberry Cosmo with Butter London Matte polish on top...makes it look like Zoya Posh which has been my super lemming for a very loooong time!!  This might just satisfy that lemming : )  I'm going to try to Matte polish on lots of others I have...Chanel Peridot to start!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Autumn polish in full force.  Zoya Jana.  Color looks very grey in the pic.  it's much more mauve-y in person.


----------



## sleepykat

1 coat Seche Base, 3 thin coats Revlon 'Popular', 1 coat Poshe top coat. Apparently, this same polish used to be named 'Starry Pink'. My pinkie in this photo is the most accurate appearance. The application was great. I did 3 thin coats, but you could probably get away with two medium coats. It is far more opaque than 'Whimsical'. I love 'Whimsical', too, but it definitely looks best with a solid base color (I love it over Zoya 'Kristen').


----------



## SimplyChelle xX

Im wearing *Revlon Color Stay in "Fall Mood"* and I absolutely love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For me it is a neutral/nude with a kick! Its a metallic/shimmer shade thats not too loud and goes with everything! It looks darker than the picture in some light and also has very pretty micro glitter that isnt visible in this picture. Oh and the formula was a dream! Super easy to apply with zero mistakes! No brush strokes visible at all! Perfect!












****NOT MY PICTURES, found through Google!


----------



## emeline

breaking out the Fall colors with Essie's Limited Addiction


----------



## corvettekrista

I have this and love it too. It's one of my go to polishes and it dries super fast.


----------



## calexxia

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enchanted Polish Cranberry Cosmo with Butter London Matte polish on top...makes it look like Zoya Posh which has been my super lemming for a very loooong time!!  This might just satisfy that lemming : )  I'm going to try to Matte polish on lots of others I have...Chanel Peridot to start!


 I always find matte over a glitter or metallic to be fun.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Scary Movie Inspired Contest Nails, can you guess the movie?*


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Scary Movie Inspired Contest Nails, can you guess the movie?*


The Saw! I like the disgusting splatters!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Saw! I like the disgusting splatters!


 Ding Ding Ding! You got it, and thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlitzGlam

I am wearing this light baby pink colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## palmharborguy43

This is a very cool look, Softouch Turquoise Splash.


----------



## palmharborguy43

Layla nail polish will not yellow and it drys in 5 minutes, you might want to try some of the colors they have to offer in many different categorys of polish, you can find their line in most or a lot of beauty salons and some places on line, they might have a list on their site where you can buy their polish, I hope this helps.


----------



## greenapril

Nicole by OPI - Cherry on Top


----------



## effigie

Orly 'Rock the World' over OPI 'The Show Must Go On'


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly 'Rock the World' over OPI 'The Show Must Go On'


 That's gorgeous anytime, but especially appropriate for autumn.


----------



## viccckyhoang

Butter London in Bluey


----------



## eLLah

Essie Good as Gold and Nars Bad Influence


----------



## MissLindaJean

Zoya Jen and accented with Zoya Envy layered under Maybelline's Boho Gold.. having issues pulling up a pic on my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ngardner8503

Julep Kate, black striper, and halo topcoat!


----------



## NaturalOrganicB

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark is a great one!!! I was in love with that one! Now, I really don't have a favorite color... and it you asked me what I have on now, I forgot. I'm in this kick now to do two different colors at the salon. One for my toes and another for nails.


----------



## NaturalOrganicB

It sure does look great... drying in 5 minutes... hope it holds up like the lacquer!!!


----------



## ivette

i;m not wearing any polish


----------



## Doris Allen

I am wearing Baby pink.


----------



## murflegirl

Essie Dive Bar over Bobbing for Baubles. Nice and dark for fall!


----------



## Hellocat4

Ell, I'm wearing a similar color to your gold. I'm using color club in disco nap. I love the metallics


----------



## aerofish

The base is Lime Crime "Milky Ways". The brown is OPI "Suzi Loves Coyboys". The gold flecks over the top is Essie's "As Gold as it Gets", and finally I coated the whole thing in OPI's matte top coat.


----------



## deactivateduser232015

/gives up on all my cameras





Kleancolor Vegas Night over Julep Leslie


----------



## tgooberbutt

OPI: It's My Year!  Four coats though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

I'm wearing Essie Glamor Purse. I love it; it's a purplish brown.


----------



## effigie

CQ Idyllic


----------



## aerofish

Today is polka-dots! I can't be bothered to go check what colors I used. There's OPI, Color Club, and Milani, though.


----------



## ericaj89

Love the polish design.


----------



## LyndaV

I'm trying to do pink manis all month in honor of my Mom who is a Breast Cancer Survivor (love my Mama!).  I don't generally like or wear pink so Mom understands the sacrifice I'm making here haha!  I have on Julep Kelly with Rainbow Honey Pinkie Promise, and you know what?  I think I'm kinda sorta getting to like pink after all!


----------



## calexxia

For me, October is Domestic Violence Awareness month, so I'm going with purples--this one is the darker half of Revlon's FrenchMix in Moonstruck. I'll probably layer the lighter shade on top of it tomorrow, since it's a nice glitter.


----------



## page5

Sorry it is so blurry. Andrea's Choice Reverso and China Glaze black crackle. I loved it.


----------



## calexxia

Buffy the Violet Slayer with whatever the Fergie multicolored star polish was on the thumb


----------



## ngardner8503

Getting in the spirit of Halloween here are my Frankenstein nails I did today!


----------



## duckygirl

> Today is polka-dots! I can't be bothered to go check what colors I used. There's OPI, Color Club, and Milani, though.


 I love the polka dots! Mine never come out that neat


----------



## duckygirl

Everyone is so creative. I'm just wearing butter London wallis.


----------



## tgooberbutt

Love that! So cute!

Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Getting in the spirit of Halloween here are my Frankenstein nails I did today!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Zoya Ivanka with NYC Matte Top Coat..my nails look like an old muscle car paint job...like a metallic candy paint job with a matte finish..love this! Apologies, I haven't touched up edges or anything yet!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Butterflies over Orly Butterflies *TeeHee**


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Butterflies over Orly Butterflies *TeeHee**


  These are adorable!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Ivanka with NYC Matte Top Coat..my nails look like an old muscle car paint job...like a metallic candy paint job with a matte finish..love this! Apologies, I haven't touched up edges or anything yet!


 I love it! Green is my fave.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today is polka-dots! I can't be bothered to go check what colors I used. There's OPI, Color Club, and Milani, though.


 So cute! I just got different sizes of dotting tools because I love this sort of look. I hope it turns out as well as yours. If anyone isn't sure where to start, do an internet search on Chalkboard Nails. She's a blogger who recently did a fabulous tutorial on this style.


----------



## Sheila5561




----------



## Doris Allen

The Transparent one!!!!


----------



## Aisha

L'Oreal Paris Color Riche Le Vernis 202 MARIE ANTOINETTE


----------



## aerofish

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So cute! I just got different sizes of dotting tools because I love this sort of look. I hope it turns out as well as yours. If anyone isn't sure where to start, do an internet search on Chalkboard Nails. She's a blogger who recently did a fabulous tutorial on this style.


 Yes, I just bought the tools myself, and this was my first go at the dotting! So I expect yours should turn out good, too. When I used them, I didn't dip the whole head into the polish. I just dipped it in far enough to get a bead on the tip of the ball.


----------



## diana16

I'm wearing Revlon Colorstay in Vintage Rose!


----------



## JaclynO

Butter London's All Hail the Queen. I love the shimmer!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*OPI Cajun Shrimp*


----------



## ImperfectBeauty

I'm wearing NYC nail color in Peaches and Cream. It was a limited edition color a few months ago. It's a pretty color, but I don't like how streaky it is. It's a creme and I'm used to atleast a little sparkle so that may be one of my problems.


----------



## aerofish

Tips are Butter London's "Trout Pout" and base is Orly's "Nite Owl".


----------



## Scooby Dynamite




----------



## SalJ

Gelicure Rad Raspberry with some white polka dots.


----------



## LAtPoly

I happened to stroll into JC Penny when they had first put up the OPI James Bond collection.

:ROOL::

I had to pick up the vampy dark green/black "Live or Let Die" and... I. LOVE. IT.  It reminded me of my old #1 OPI "Lincoln Park After Dark" (or LPAD) which I lost in a move over 5 years ago but still think about.  So I found it on Amazon along with the Bond minis and I'm having a hard time not purchasing those...  

I also grabbed the James Bond glitter because I love glitter and I love teal/bronze/silver shades.  I also grabbed a clearance $4 OPI in a gray/taupe.

Kiddo wanted Pompeii Purple.  Not my shade but it was "Girls' Night Out" so got it for her.


----------



## JaclynO

Essie Stylenomics! A very pretty dark (almost black) green. I like that it's vampy but not the typical dark red or purple you see for fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NaturalOrganicB

Not wearing any polish... debating on whether to get an orange color for halloween?!?!?!?!


----------



## ngardner8503

On today for a nail art challenge, Jack Skellington nails!!!


----------



## calexxia

Milani Blue Flash. One of my "go to" glitters for when I need a quick paint job.


----------



## ImperfectBeauty

I tried water marbling for the first time last friday. It came out pretty good for the first time. Now I've got Sally Hansen diamond strength polish in Pink Promise with newspaper design on top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shandimessmer

I am wearing a plain blue Bon-Bon color that I've had forever and never worn. So, I figured that I would get some use out of it


----------



## ngardner8503

I am participating in a nail art challenge and these are what I made for todays theme Vampires......Minnie/Mickey Vampires!!


----------



## shelley6301

No pic, but I'm wearing OPI's Every Month is Oktoberfest, and it's gorgeous!  The perfect fall color.  I'm dying to get my hands on OPI's German-icure, but it's sold out everywhere I look.


----------



## aerofish

For tonight's Halloween party!


----------



## PeridotCricket

I've been wearing Essie Kisses and Bises 741 for a few days now. Clear with reflects pink. I got it at TJ Maxx 2 Saturdays ago. It looks pearly white and reflects pink in the bottle, but it looks completely clear when it dries and it's jusr shiny and when I look at it in the light it's just a hint of pearly pink. I like it a lot.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> For tonight's Halloween party!


 So Cute!


----------



## KatiebuglovesBB

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am participating in a nail art challenge and these are what I made for todays theme Vampires......Minnie/Mickey Vampires!!


LOVE these!!

I'm wearing Zoya Bevin under Zoya GIlty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## heath67013

Love these!!!!!


----------



## heath67013

I'm wearing a Catrice nailpolish sent to me by a friend in Germany. It's called ASHley and it's grey.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Orly Lucky Duck + Zoya Gilty*


----------



## Alexa

OPI Nein! Nein! Nein! Ok Fine with Sehora by OPI It's Real 18K Gold over top


----------



## jbird1175

Essie Stylenomics


----------



## RainbowClouds

_*Just did my toes last night for the first time in a very long time.I have alot of polishes but don't seem to use them often enough. Anyways I used Parker by Julep on them.It's my first time using Julep and I really liked how fast it dried and didn't take alot of polish.*_


----------



## goldenmeans

Maybelline Blue Freeze


----------



## MissLindaJean

The Halloween manis are pretty cool!


----------



## sweetiegirlll

I've been collecting polishes for a while but I can never get them to stay on for longer than a day without chipping on my fingernails so I usually just use them on my toes and use the Salon Effects nail polish strips for my nails, I've had them last for up to 15 days.  I do want my polishes to work on my fingernails, though, so I bought the Zoya set and have the base coat, then Zoya Jem which is deep eggplant purple and Zoya Chloe which is a multicolored flake polish over it.  Then I have Zoya Armour Top Coat and the finishing drops over top, as directed.  I did them last night.  Here's to hoping this mani lasts for me, it feels pretty strong.  I buffed my nails before the base coat and used the Zoya remover to strip the oils pre-manicure.  How often do you guys usually put on top coat?  Every few days?


----------



## msdollfaced

OPI's Cajun Shrimp!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Bloody Mani - China Glaze: Kalahari Kiss, Golden Enchantment, Velvet Bow, Ruby Slippers*


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Bloody Mani - China Glaze: Kalahari Kiss, Golden Enchantment, Velvet Bow, Ruby Slippers*


 Scooby has mad skills! Love your manis!


----------



## BLee

Just had my nails done and I took some turquoise tips in and had him top it off with NYC Starry Silver Glitter. It's my fave nail look.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *BLee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just had my nails done and I took some turquoise tips in and had him top it off with NYC Starry Silver Glitter. It's my fave nail look.


 I love turquoise or variations of that color! Plus, glitter/bling is always fun lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Scooby has mad skills! Love your manis!


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're welcome!


----------



## taytos

First post! Wearing China Glaze It's Alive!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Essie 'Sew Psyched', topped with Sinful Colors 'Green Ocean'


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie 'Sew Psyched', topped with Sinful Colors 'Green Ocean'


 Ooo...love that! That's gorg sleepy!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie 'Sew Psyched', topped with Sinful Colors 'Green Ocean'


 I recognize that flakie!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recognize that flakie!


 Yes, Scooby384, I love it! Thanks! It looks better in person than in the photo, but didn't photograph badly.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooo...love that! That's gorg sleepy!


 Thanks, MissLindaJean. I love green so much. I received both shades in different trades.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, Scooby384, I love it! Thanks! It looks better in person than in the photo, but didn't photograph badly.


 Welcome! Try taking pictures in direct sunlight, it really helps to show the colors accurately...that's how I always do mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Welcome! Try taking pictures in direct sunlight, it really helps to show the colors accurately...that's how I always do mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks for the tip. If I ever get my blog going, I should probably take pics with my camera instead of my phone, too. Perhaps if I blog, I can justify my stash, hahaha.


----------



## BLee

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love turquoise or variations of that color! Plus, glitter/bling is always fun lol.


 ITA and the polish has large turquoise and pink round glitter with small dust like in silver....just and awesome bling for the nails at Wally world.


----------



## Marj B

I finally did my nails with Sinful Colors Cinderella. It's a beautiful blue with very subtle sparkles. Actually, I have on 2 coats of Nail Tek Foundation II, 3 coats of Cinderella and topped it all off with Seche Vite.I love the foundation..it has saved my peeling nails! I'll never be without it. My computer is not recognizing my camera, so I have to use the laptop, camera card, flash drive and desk top pc to post pics. LOL  I swatched Cinderella on a white piece of paper and ho hum, figured it was colorless basically and would have to use it to top of some other color.When I started putting it on my nails, I fell for the color!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally did my nails with Sinful Colors Cinderella. It's a beautiful blue with very subtle sparkles. Actually, I have on 2 coats of Nail Tek Foundation II, 3 coats of Cinderella and topped it all off with Seche Vite.I love the foundation..it has saved my peeling nails! I'll never be without it. My computer is not recognizing my camera, so I have to use the laptop, camera card, flash drive and desk top pc to post pics. LOL  I swatched Cinderella on a white piece of paper and ho hum, figured it was colorless basically and would have to use it to top of some other color.When I started putting it on my nails, I fell for the color!


 Mind if I help? 

*Sinful Colors - Cinderella*


----------



## OiiO

Sporting Zoya Skylar this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really love how it sparkles in the sun!


----------



## sweetiegirlll

Good news, I'm 4 days in on my Zoya Jem with Zoya Chloe over it manicure and it is still perfect.  This is the longest I've ever had polish stay on my nails.  I'm a true believer now in Zoya's basecoat, topcoat and quick dry drops.  I think I may actually (gasp!) take this off and try something new while it's still perfect just because I have so many Zoyas that I want to try and now that I know they'll last and not leave me with lots of chips I want to experiment!

Love the Cinderella and Skylar manis.  Maybe I'll go blue with my next polish choice . . . Thanks for the inspiration, ladies.


----------



## JaclynO

Butter London's Toff.


----------



## Marj B

Thank you Scooby! Yes, that's it. Marj


----------



## Amarah

I'm wearing the Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Sonic Bloom


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sporting Zoya Skylar this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really love how it sparkles in the sun!


 I'm happy to see that Skylar is so pretty! I just ordered it with Birchbox points the other day.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Zoya Raven + China Glaze Fairy Dust + Stamped spiders and webs in Konad White*


----------



## thischick

Sally Hansen "blackout"


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I'm not the greatest at doing my nails cuz my hands are SUPER shaky so it's always messy, but I always try to do my best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's what I did for tonight. Products used: Julep-Parker, Julep-Fast Drying Top Coat, POP Beauty Nail Glam- Black Crackle No. 57, Halloween Decals- Alex Cole Jr for Etsy.


----------



## BewitchingBeaut

I am wear Sinful colors Courtney orange


----------



## brandarae

Julep Hailee


----------



## effigie

CQ Corduroy


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - It's Genius


----------



## laceysmiles84

OPI I'm Not Really A Waitress.  I love it.


----------



## aerofish

GlitterDaze's 'My White Lighter' over Milani's 'Beach House'.

It glows in the dark!


----------



## OiiO

I love your nails! Trying to grow mine into the same length and shape right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GlitterDaze's 'My White Lighter' over Milani's 'Beach House'.
> 
> It glows in the dark!


----------



## Amarah

Today I'm wearing Sally Hansen Inta Dri in Sonic Bloom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## deactivateduser232015

It's a little more heavy handed than I would like. Damn, I hate doing nail art. But it's only every four years!!

Other hand will say "rock the" when i get around to it. But just one hand has already taken forever


----------



## OiiO

Butter London "Wallis"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*China Glaze First Mate + Clouds &amp; Rainbow *

*stamps in Konad White*


----------



## amberlamps

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Zoya Raven + China Glaze Fairy Dust + Stamped spiders and webs in Konad White*





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not the greatest at doing my nails cuz my hands are SUPER shaky so it's always messy, but I always try to do my best  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> here's what I did for tonight. Products used: Julep-Parker, Julep-Fast Drying Top Coat, POP Beauty Nail Glam- Black Crackle No. 57, Halloween Decals- Alex Cole Jr for Etsy.





> Originally Posted by *aerofish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GlitterDaze's 'My White Lighter' over Milani's 'Beach House'.
> 
> It glows in the dark!





> Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm wearing Sally Hansen Inta Dri in Sonic Bloom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Butter London "Wallis"





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *China Glaze First Mate + Clouds &amp; Rainbow *
> 
> *stamps in Konad White*


Wow @ all of these!!


----------



## allbeauti4me

I am so loving Sally Hansons Pacific Blue. Awesome color!!!


----------



## brandarae

Currently wearing Zoya Twila over Song. (still need to do a little clean up! lol)


----------



## Susan Wong

I had stopped using lacquer polishes on my fingers ever since I found gel polishes.


----------



## naturalnerd321

Sephora by OPI - Under My Trench Coat


----------



## Mommyof3boys

I'm wearing Sally Hansen hard as nails hard to get (white) with Julep Sofia over it, glows in the dark.


----------



## Dalylah

Orly Monster Mash over Orly Liquid Vinyl. This picture doesnt do justice to this. The green and gold are amazingly bright and sparkly in person.


----------



## LyndaV

Hi Ladies,

This is kind of off topic but I have a favor to ask.  In honor of NeuroEndocrine Tumor (NET) Cancer Day on Nov 10th, I would like to ask all of you to do a zebra manicure.  Our "mascot" is a zebra and so our ribbon is zebra striped.  I was diagnosed with NET Cancer a year ago and you can read more about this very rare cancer  by doing a google search...I know I can't post a link here.

I would love to see pics of your mani if you have a chance to do one.

Thanks,

LyndaV


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is kind of off topic but I have a favor to ask.  In honor of NeuroEndocrine Tumor (NET) Cancer Day on Nov 10th, I would like to ask all of you to do a zebra manicure.  Our "mascot" is a zebra and so our ribbon is zebra striped.  I was diagnosed with NET Cancer a year ago and you can read more about this very rare cancer  by doing a google search...I know I can't post a link here.
> 
> I would love to see pics of your mani if you have a chance to do one.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> LyndaV


 Does it have to be black and white?


----------



## LyndaV

Our ribbon is black &amp; white but I'd love to see anything that is zebra!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Our ribbon is black &amp; white but I'd love to see anything that is zebra!


 *Boom....Zebra *


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Hi Ladies, This is kind of off topic but I have a favor to ask. Â In honor of NeuroEndocrine Tumor (NET) Cancer Day on Nov 10th, I would like to ask all of you to do a zebra manicure. Â Our "mascot" is a zebra and so our ribbon is zebra striped. Â I was diagnosed with NET Cancer a year ago and you can read more about this very rare cancer Â by doing a google search...I know I can't post a link here. I would love to see pics of your mani if you have a chance to do one. Thanks, LyndaV


 I'll try my hand at this! Happy to support in any way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> *Boom....ZebraÂ *:icon_chee


 Oh my, those are hot and love the bling!


----------



## LyndaV

Wow wow wow!! Awesome zebra mani Scooby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow wow wow!! Awesome zebra mani Scooby!
> 
> 
> 
> .


 


> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh my, those are hot and love the bling!


 Thanks! Gonna do another later  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is kind of off topic but I have a favor to ask.  In honor of NeuroEndocrine Tumor (NET) Cancer Day on Nov 10th, I would like to ask all of you to do a zebra manicure.  Our "mascot" is a zebra and so our ribbon is zebra striped.  I was diagnosed with NET Cancer a year ago and you can read more about this very rare cancer  by doing a google search...I know I can't post a link here.
> 
> I would love to see pics of your mani if you have a chance to do one.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> LyndaV


 *NeuroEndocrine Tumor (NET) Cancer Day / Nov 10th*


----------



## sweetiegirlll

I really need to get something, anything! on my nails.  I've given them a little break and they are breaking off left and right!  Do you guys find that happens when you are polish free?  I had beautiful nails and terribly chipping toenails a few weeks ago and I was trying to not disturb my manicure while removing my toenail polish.  That is hard to do.  

By the way, not great at posting pics but my toenails now are Zoya Zuza with Zoya Opal over it and it makes the best mermaid toes out there.  I know mermaids don't have toes, but if they did . . . perfectly light blue/green with green/blue flakes, love it.

Scooby, you are amazing with your manis.  You definitely are an artist.  I love it when you post a new look.  I would never have thought of purple with zebra, just wouldn't have come to mind, but it is gorgeous.  Nice!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scooby, you are amazing with your manis.  You definitely are an artist.  I love it when you post a new look.  I would never have thought of purple with zebra, just wouldn't have come to mind, but it is gorgeous.  Nice!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *NeuroEndocrine Tumor (NET) Cancer Day / Nov 10th*


 Gorgeous colors! love this look! sadly I can't pull this kinda thing off cuz my hands are super shaky so it would end up looking messy and not pretty! but that look is amazing!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Glitter sandwich of NYC of Broadway Burgundy Frost (gorgeous polish on its own, too; the name doesn't fit at all!) and Milani Jewel FX Red. The pictures don't do it justice; this is one of my favorite combos, as it looks like rubies glowing from within.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm currently wearing a silverly lilac OPI color with the same color base glitter on top, and blue glitter tips with Sally Hansen Hard as Nails clear on top for extra strength, shine and staying power!


----------



## ngardner8503

I gave blood last night (as I do every almost three months) and I did my nails for the occasion last night!


----------



## Marj B

November is National COPD Awareness Month. Yesterday, everybody was asked to wear orange to promote our cause. I did my nails in Finger Paints Tangerine Tint! What a beautiful orange. I can't show you because I am caring for a friend's daughter for a couple days and today she wanted to give me a makeover. She took the silver (Sinful Colors Heavy Metal) off my toes and redid them with green. She wanted to redo my finger nails but I convinced her to just put polka dots on them (because I have my nail foundation, polish 2 coats and Seche Vite top coat) LOL. So now I have blue splotches added to the tangerine tint. I'm not going anyplace though, and she is going home tomorrow afternoon so I will just do my mani a little early. 






Please wear orange or do your nails in orange this month to show support for COPD patients. I am 59 years old and have severe emphysema with a 19% lung capacity.I had to quit the job that I dearly loved, and have had to do several modifications in my life. And I do wear oxygen a lot. Later this month I will be buying a portable unit that I can take out with me. I will be able to do the mall with my granddaughter again!!!!!


----------



## cattnipp

My fingers are Revlon- Frankly Scarlet.


----------



## JaclynO

I'm wearing Color Club Style Icon from Wantable's Matte Magic Kit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's available for purchase on our Facebook page.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm wearing Nicole by OPI in The Next CEO (gold), Red Carpet Manicure LED Gel Polish in 144 Best Dressed (the magenta/purple-ish color), and Urban Outfitters After Hours (the glitter), all topped with Sally Hansen Hard as Nails in clear.


----------



## lovelywhim

China Glaze Dress Me Up with Sally Hansen Hard-ly There on top (it has a cool look that resembles the Urban Decay Lounge eyeshadow but with a pinker/mauve base)


----------



## Sandi

Misa Risque. A gorgeous, dark red shimmer. While I miss the sun, I am always happy when it's time to start wearing dark, jewel toned colors again.


----------



## Sandi

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Orly Lucky Duck + Zoya Gilty*


 Pretty! I need to keep that in mind for Holiday nails.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Color Club Peppermint Twist + Lush Lacquer Pink Panther*


----------



## OiiO

Butter London "All Hail the Queen"


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Butter London "All Hail the Queen"


 OMG so pretty!!


----------



## OiiO

Thank you! 







> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG so pretty!!


----------



## tgooberbutt

@Scooby384 - how do you take off those huge glitters? I can't get that stuff to budge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Color Club Peppermint Twist + Lush Lacquer Pink Panther*


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @Scooby384 - how do you take off those huge glitters? I can't get that stuff to budge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm not Scooby384, of course, but check out this thread for suggestions: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/119723/how-to-remove-glitter-nail-polish/30#

I wear a lot of chunky glitter; I just make sure I always use base coat and top coat, and then I soak in hot water for a few minutes and it all peels off.


----------



## sleepykat

I love this thread, ladies! Please keep it up, I enjoy looking at all of it, even when I don't comment on each one.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not Scooby384, of course, but check out this thread for suggestions: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/119723/how-to-remove-glitter-nail-polish/30#
> 
> I wear a lot of chunky glitter; I just make sure I always use base coat and top coat, and then I soak in hot water for a few minutes and it all peels off.


 Thanks for catching this! 





I just use regular polish remover and a cotton pad....I usually don't have too much trouble getting it off. I'm actually still wearing the pink one because it's been wearing so great...barely a chip 5 days later!


----------



## tgooberbutt

Welp, we'll see how the removal goes on this.

It's 2 layers of Butter London basecoat, NYC Water Street Blue with OPI Gone Gonzo!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Love it! gorgeous!


----------



## brandarae

Currently wearing Julep Rachel. Beautiful fall color!


----------



## JaclynO

Dior Diorific Lady!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

So, since it's Black Friday, and the official start of the Christmas season, I decided to do my nails accordingly. 









I used gold (Nicole by OPI in The Next CEO) on most of my fingers, mint green (Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear in Mint Sorbet), darker green sparkles (LA Colors Color Craze in Treasure Island) and silver sparkles Wet n Wild Fast Dry in Teasy Peasy) on my left ring finger, red ( NYC Long Wearing Nail Enamel in Broadway Burgundy Frost) and silver sparkles (same Wet n Wild) on my right ring finger, and snowflake stick on designs from Aeropostale topped with Sally Hansen Hard As Nails in clear.


----------



## imfloatingup

Currently wearing China Glaze in Sea Spray and Luxe and Lush with a Seche Vite top coat.


----------



## Dalylah

Barefoot in Barcelona by OPI:





Source, used with permission


----------



## lovelywhim

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Barefoot in Barcelona by OPI:


 I love nail polish colors like this! I think I'm going to have to add it to my collection!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Wearing Nomadic in Nude by Color Club, didn't like the consistency of this nail polish tho, it feels like dried out and I had to apply it quick or it would get messy, has anyone had that problem with Color Club nail polishes?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing Nomadic in Nude by Color Club, didn't like the consistency of this nail polish tho, it feels like dried out and I had to apply it quick or it would get messy, has anyone had that problem with Color Club nail polishes?


 I actually posted a pink color club manicure with pink/white/black glitters earlier in this post. It wore SO WELL that I had to break down and take it off after 8 days because the stuff wasn't budging! There were no chips, no tip wear, nothing! It was insane!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Well mine has some tip wear and one nail is chipped( haven't had it on for 24hrs even), but I can't blame that on the nail polish, since for some reason my skin was EXTREMELY itchy all over the place last night, so tip wear will happen from that, but idk maybe mine is dry? cuz I had to apply it fast, otherwise if I would try to keep on spreading the nail polish it would leave streaks and look bad :S I don't hate it, I can deal with it being sticky-ish and have to apply it fast, but I like my nail polish to be more liquid , idk if you get what I mean XD


----------



## StellaSunshine

Essie "Lion Around".  Love this color!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Oldie but goody--Essie Chinchilly


----------



## MissLindaJean

Butter London Trustafarian.. gorgeous color, but my BB order just came and includes a Color Club Holo!


----------



## Jim Cunningham

Why, Zoya's "Sarah" of course - it's such a pretty holiday color.  Thinking about topping it with either Lush Laquer's "
Tree-Mendous" or  Darling Diva's "Fa Ra Ra Ra Ra".


----------



## Kukalu

Ciate Caviar Manicure with color Strawberry Shortcake and Rainbow microbeads.

*edited to show photo


----------



## Kukalu

Here's the one I just had on.

Ciate Caviar Manicure color in Twilight, and Bumble Bee microbeads.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Gorgeous, both!


----------



## Kukalu

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous, both!


 Thank you!


----------



## diana16

I'm wearing Orlys Rage!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Orly - Stone Cold*


----------



## lovelywhim

Color Club Status Update with China Glaze Luxe and Lush over it!

I need to buy more flakies! I love them!


----------



## Sandi

Wore China Glaze Hey Doll over the 3 day Thanksgiving trip. The epitome of Fall for me. Been wearing Orly's Ingenue for 2 days but thinking I'm changing it out for ChG's Sugarplum tonight. Going to dig out all my favorite Holiday polishes and line them up on my desk. Let the 30 Days of Winter Holidays commence, lol!


----------



## OiiO

Butter London "Knackered"

I wish I had a black polish to use underneath to make the color really pop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 19ten20

I'm wearing Revlon's Sparkle. Its a translucent glittery pink. I just got a new job that does not allow in-your-face nail designs and does not allow dark colors. I had to give up my gel polish that I had been faithful to since it came out.


----------



## shandimessmer

I'm wearing a Milani LE shade is Bridesmaid, It's a gorgeous color


----------



## moriesnailart

I'm wearing Orly Miss Conduct &lt;3


----------



## KeepOnSingin

So I decided to take off my "holiday" nails since they started chipping (no surprise, I used super cheap polish), and I put on clear polish (Sally Hansen Hard as Nails), then 3d stickers by L.A. Colors, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri top coat.


----------



## vividelectra

I'm wearing Essie's Buy Me A Cameo, it's a really nice shimmery rose-gold colotr, although it looks different in different lights!


----------



## Suzanne Cox

Don't wear nail polish chips off too easy


----------



## OiiO

Can't edit my post above, but I wanted you guys to see this polish from different angles - I thought it was so cool that it can look green, gray and purple!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Orly - Stone Cold*


 This shade is at my local TJ Maxx right now for $3.99. So pretty!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This shade is at my local TJ Maxx right now for $3.99. So pretty!


 Thanks, It's so worth the 3.99! I have the whole Orly Mineral FX collection and they are all sooo pretty. It's like a foil/glitter without having actual glitter in it....very multi faceted and lots of depth!


----------



## tevans

Julep -Olivia A deep dark yummy brown ! I love it !!


----------



## Sandi

Wet and Wild Blue Moon (a favorite) with one coat of ChG Golden Enchantment. Reminds me of the winter night sky. It was very cold and clear here last night.


----------



## LyndaV

Whimsical Polish Once Upon A Time with LVS Legendaire as a base


----------



## LyndaV

Should be LVX polish, sorry


----------



## LAtPoly

I'm wearing the Urban Decay winter polish from last year: Wrecked (really dark maroon/ox blood perhaps) on toes and Hot Mess (bright pink w/glitter) on my fingers.  

I wish they sold polish all the time...their formula holds up really good on me and always applies so nicely!  Zoya and UD are my favorites by far.  While I have a handful of Essie and OPI, they don't work as well for me as the other two do.


----------



## lovelywhim

I love the Buttered London Knackered that OiiO posted! It reminds me of Wet n Wild's Gray's Anatomy, which I just ran out of last week! I'm definitely going to need to grab another of that shade!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, It's so worth the 3.99! I have the whole Orly Mineral FX collection and they are all sooo pretty. It's like a foil/glitter without having actual glitter in it....very multi faceted and lots of depth!


 I didn't buy it...and there was only one bottle. I bought two OPI from the Muppets collection for $3.99 each, Warm and Fozzie and I don't quite remember the name of the other, something about Pepe and Purple.

Today I'm wearing Island Breeze by Barielle. It's one that I had picked up at Marshall's. I love it! It looks very much like the Caribbean. I didn't take a photo because I fell asleep instead of cleaning up my cuticles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But here's an online swatch from Mei Mei's Signatures blog: http://meimeisignatures.blogspot.com/2012/06/barielle-island-breeze-with-all-that.html


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *moriesnailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Orly Miss Conduct &lt;3


 That's pretty fabulous.


----------



## stuartj

Technic pearl shimmer.  It's discrete but visible


----------



## dubaicos

no one .....


----------



## shushkin

I'm loving NUBARS' "GEM"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Anja + Color Club Take the Stage


----------



## brennn

I'm wearing CG Ruby Pumps. Love the way it sparkles in the sun!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Orly - Stone Cold*


 I went back to my TJ Maxx tonight and I bought this shade because I couldn't get this photo out of my mind. Yay for $3.99. I might have gotten a couple of China Glaze polishes for $1.99 each, too...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I went back to my TJ Maxx tonight and I bought this shade because I couldn't get this photo out of my mind. Yay for $3.99. I might have gotten a couple of China Glaze polishes for $1.99 each, too...


 LOL! I scored the china glaze cirque du soleil glitters today hehe....glad I could help enable!


----------



## tgooberbutt

Sation's "Rock-a-guy-blue" from the Allure Fall Beauty box, with white polks dots!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Sation's "Rock-a-guy-blue" from the Allure Fall Beauty box, with white polks dots!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Very cute!


----------



## PeridotCricket

Color Club Put A Pin In It. I put it on at 5:30, just 1 coat, no basecoat no topcoat, took a shower at 6:00 and half of it is chipped off both pinky nailsa huge chip on my left middle finger, and small chips on most of the rest. I guess this is a polish fail. I did this before and it lasted for days, but not this time.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club Put A Pin In It. I put it on at 5:30, just 1 coat, no basecoat no topcoat, took a shower at 6:00 and half of it is chipped off both pinky nailsa huge chip on my left middle finger, and small chips on most of the rest. I guess this is a polish fail. I did this before and it lasted for days, but not this time.


 Eek! no base or top coat doesn't usually make for a long lasting mani. The polish needs something to stick to and something to harden over the top to protect it! Also, hot/warm water works to release it from the nail.


----------



## LyndaV

Scooby the mani with the purple base and gold glitter is gorgeous. Off to try it now...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Scooby the mani with the purple base and gold glitter is gorgeous. Off to try it now...


 Oh thanks Lynda! I really like it and I'm still wearing it though I'm dying to try the new China Glaze cirque du soleil glitters I just scored lol! I'll most likely be posting one of those next


----------



## ecru

I'm wearing a matte black polish from Skinfood. I might try a clear coat over it to have the matte effect on just the tips of my nails.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Color Club Put A Pin In It. I put it on at 5:30, just 1 coat, no basecoat no topcoat, took a shower at 6:00 and half of it is chipped off both pinky nailsa huge chip on my left middle finger, and small chips on most of the rest. I guess this is a polish fail. I did this before and it lasted for days, but not this time.
> 
> 
> 
> Eek! no base or top coat doesn't usually make for a long lasting mani. The polish needs something to stick to and something to harden over the top to protect it! Also, hot/warm water works to release it from the nail.
Click to expand...

 Put a Pin In It is the only polish I do this with and it lasts unusually well. I kept it on for a week last time. I'm kinda bummed it got ruined right away this time.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Just silver glitter from Wet &amp; Wild on top of a clear base coat and sealed w/Sally Hanssen Insta-Dri.


----------



## paintwithglitte

Revlon Nail Art in French Mix...the colors are soo pretty and VERY shiny !


----------



## americanclassic

I'm wearing a Cynthia Rowley nail polish, which is in fact just a re-branded ELF polish I found at TJ Maxx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It had the CR Logo on it and everything, but I couldn't find any info on them partnering with the makers of ELF. I doubt they used the CR name without permission, but I just thought it was pretty weird that the only info you can find on these are from bloggers who also bought these at TJ Maxx.

lol they're the same exact polishes here: http://www.eyeslipsface.com/elf/nails/sets/holiday_4-piece_nail_polish_set except with Cynthia Rowley's logo and packaging instead of ELF.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Perrie + China Glaze It's A Trap-eze!


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Perrie + China Glaze It's A Trap-eze!


Love this! Great combo


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love this! Great combo


 Thanks! I think I'm gonna try it over white next I think


----------



## Ls Boudoir

I was wearing a gold shatter by OPI but because in salon, I had to take it off. But roll on the weekend,coz it will be right back!


----------



## LyndaV

Oh geez Scooby thanks, now I WANT


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh geez Scooby thanks, now I WANT


 LOL, sorry!


----------



## OiiO

Zoya Kristen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LAtPoly

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Kristen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ha!  I have that polish and that same style of glassware.  Oddly enough that color's been calling my name too - and my nails are bare.  Hmmm...it might be a manicure while programming kind of day.  -L


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Kristen  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 that is such a beautiful color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Some claire's nail polish that came in a pack with other 5, idk the name cuz it doesn't say, but Claire's Candy shop was one of them


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Wet and Wild Megalast in Through the Grapevine.It doesn't look like a grape color to me. It's more like a light plum. 2 days with no topcoat and it's wearing fine...no chips or peeling.I love the brush! It is big and flat so 2 swipes over a nail and you're done, 1 on the pinky. It dries fast too. So I got 3 surprises from this polish..the wear, the brush, dries fast and oh yea, I love the color. It looks really good on me. I've had this for a few months, just didn't try it until this week. When I first looked at the brush I thought, oh my, I'll make a mess all over my fingers. So I put it away. lol  And now I love it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Gradient of Zoya Raven &amp; Rekha + China Glaze Get Carried Away


----------



## Amanda xo

Ignore the chips; It's been on for a week. I've been lazy. &lt;3

Tenacious Teal 330 &amp; Porcelain Party 380 both Maybelline Color Show.


----------



## tgooberbutt

ooooo - what order did you put those on?



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gradient of Zoya Raven &amp; Rekha + China Glaze Get Carried Away


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooo - what order did you put those on?


 I did one coat of Zoya Rekha (the reddish) first, then I used a makeup sponge to sponge on Zoya Raven (the black) toward the cuticle and Rekha toward the tip to make the gradient. Then I put the glitter on over the top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did one coat of Zoya Rekha (the reddish) first, then I used a makeup sponge to sponge on Zoya Raven (the black) toward the cuticle and Rekha toward the tip to make the gradient. Then I put the glitter on over the top  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Brilliant - super pretty!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Brilliant - super pretty!


 Thanks!


----------



## OiiO

L'Oreal Colour Riche Nail Polish in Tangerine Crush


----------



## brennn

Essie Ole Caliente -a reddish coral.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Julep - Scarlett(sorry about the horrible condition of my finger XD)


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Claire's Gelato "gel-like nail polish" in Strawberries &amp; Cream + Mint Green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Excuse the grossness of my nails...I had a bad set of acrylics done a few months ago that absolutely RUINED my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'll fix the edges and bubbles as well.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Kelly





Zoya Kelly + Orly Rock Solid


----------



## sallyjoseph

I'm wearing Loreal Owls Night,thanks to a suggestion made here...so pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Perrie + China Glaze It's A Trap-eze!


 This really makes me want Zoya Perrie! I think I can hold back the lemming, since I just got Essie Playdate.

Anyway, sorry no photo, but I'm currently wearing 3 thin coats of Cougar Attack by the brand Spoiled. Spoiled is made by Wet n Wild, and this shade used to be sold under the Wet n Wild brand. Anyway, it's a great dupe for Deborah Lippmann's Superstar (Vampy Varnish has a great comparison post about it). I recommend it for glitter lovers. It's usually $1.99/bottle. The first coat goes on a little tricky/patchy, but the other coats were great and the end result is fab. (I had Extra Bucks from CVS, so it was one of 5 polishes that I got for an average of $0.65 each!



 Hubby thinks my polish addiction is ridiculous, although he doesn't give me a bad time about it, but even he gave me a high five on that deal.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This really makes me want Zoya Perrie! I think I can hold back the lemming, since I just got Essie Playdate.


 Perrie is pretty, but you're right about it being similar to Play Date.....play date is a tad more blueish while Perrie is a  tad more red


----------



## sleepykat

Awe



> Perrie is pretty, but you're right about it being similar to Play Date.....play date is a tad more blueish while Perrie is a Â tad more red


 Cool, thanks for the comparison!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awe
> 
> Cool, thanks for the comparison!


 No prob!


----------



## msbelle

I'm wearing _Road House Blues_, topped with a coat of _The Flowers are Blue-ming_ (bottle in the pic) by OPI.

Sorry about the picture, I need a new camera. You can't see the holo from _The Flowers are Blue-ming _but it is very sparkley.


----------



## brandarae

I'm currently wearing Zoya Aurora. Love it!!


----------



## MsChrissyG

The Balm, _I Take My Coffee Matte and Black.  I LOVE this polish.  I just received this from a HauteLook order. I really favor dark polishes_ and this one is a home run for me!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm currently wearing Zoya Aurora. Love it!!


 OOOo I just ordered her in a flash promo!


----------



## ngardner8503

'Ugly Christmas Sweater' nails using Julep Vera, Sinful Colors Snow me White, and Sinful Colors Black on Black


----------



## beautymadn3ss

omg! that's amazing! you are one talented lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is it matte? or are my eyes broken?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ngardner8503

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg! that's amazing! you are one talented lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> is it matte? or are my eyes broken?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you so much!  It is in matte!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

OK then I love it more, I love matte &lt;3


----------



## tgooberbutt

That's Hilarious!!! 



> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 'Ugly Christmas Sweater' nails using Julep Vera, Sinful Colors Snow me White, and Sinful Colors Black on Black


----------



## paigepeep

None-Naked nails now. Been too busy to polish them! I need to desperately though!!


----------



## paigepeep

That is really beautiful!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## diana16

Im wearing Maybelline Colorshow in Downtown Brown!






This isnt my picture btw, I couldnt get my lighting to show how pretty the color comes out.


----------



## PeridotCricket

Finger Paints brand Romanticism Ruby and Sketch n Etch. Perfect Christmas Red &amp; Green. I am using the Orly Bonder base coat, and I dropped my Seche Vite and it busted, so I am using the Orly In A Snap top coat for the first time tonight.


----------



## missmex

4 different swatches of Santee nail polish haha! &lt;--Superrrrr pigmented!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im wearing Maybelline Colorshow in Downtown Brown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt my picture btw, I couldnt get my lighting to show how pretty the color comes out.


 What a beautiful color! I just might have to pick it up next time I stop by Walgreens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

> What a beautiful color! I just might have to pick it up next time I stop by Walgreens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I don't know if this is part of the regular collection. I first spotted these with the LE Fall collection, along with 3 or 4 other duo chrome shades.


----------



## diana16

It was from their limited edition fall collection my cvs doesnt have them anymore but you might find it at walgreens


----------



## heena

I m wearng Red Blood &amp; wine colors Nail Art which is giving smoky look &amp; I Luuuuuuuv It..


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Wearing Deborah Lippmann - Let's Go Crazy &lt;3 (sorry about the hangnails 




 )


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I keep eyeballing that in the BB shop, but never purchase. I think I'll get it next time! Lol..beautiful.
> 
> Wearing Deborah Lippmann - Let's Go Crazy &lt;3 (sorry about the hangnailsÂ :icon_cry: Â )


----------



## tgooberbutt

Very pretty. I thought it would have been more glitter-dense though...or is it just the light?



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing Deborah Lippmann - Let's Go Crazy &lt;3 (sorry about the hangnails
> 
> 
> 
> )


----------



## beautymadn3ss

It's really dark, that's too coats right there, so some of the glitter kinda gets covered by the color itself , and also maybe the light contributed to it not showing, also the color is a bit warmer than it looks there, but my cam shows the colors a bit cooler! And MissLindaJean I think you should totally go for it! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ngardner8503

Zoya Gilty over Zoya Holly &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


----------



## OiiO

Color Club "Style Icon" + KISS Nail Dress Bustier - accidentally sliced off some polish on my thumb with a knife while cooking and put a sticker on it instead of repainting.

Yup, I'm lazy!


----------



## Tchavon84

I'm wearing china glazes Liquid leather and another really pretty pink creme color by them I just got it so I cant remember the name lol but its pretty Barbie pink


----------



## Tchavon84

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Im wearing Maybelline Colorshow in Downtown Brown!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isnt my picture btw, I couldnt get my lighting to show how pretty the color comes out.


 this color is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## viccckyhoang

Julep's Gunta and Color Club's Nomadic in Nude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I couldn't choose between red or green for this manicure, so I did both!

China Glaze Holly Day + China Glaze Twinkle Lights &amp; China Glaze Velvet Bow + China Glaze Twinkle Lights


----------



## LyndaV

I'm wearing one of the new Color Club holos and I think it is beautiful. It is called Cherubic. Look at all that holographic gorgeousness!!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I'm wearing one of the new Color Club holos and I think it is beautiful. It is called Cherubic. Look at all that holographic gorgeousness!!


 I bought both in the BB shop and yes, they're dang awesome!


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm wearing one of the new Color Club holos and I think it is beautiful. It is called Cherubic. Look at all that holographic gorgeousness!!


wow that is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

That IS indeed gorgeous! Love it!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm wearing one of the new Color Club holos and I think it is beautiful. It is called Cherubic. Look at all that holographic gorgeousness!!


 Holy smokes that color is fantastic!


----------



## brandarae

I'm currently wearing Sinful Colors - Ice Dream


----------



## beautymadn3ss

so cute!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

EEEEEEK! I just noticed that my picture below is being used for this threads cover picture on the MUT home page rotating banner! Thank You to whomever is responsible for that!! 







> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Perrie + China Glaze It's A Trap-eze!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Nah, thanks for posting such puurrrttty digits! Lol.. love that mani!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nah, thanks for posting such puurrrttty digits! Lol.. love that mani!







 Thanks!!!


----------



## Sandi

Zoya's Delilah. It has replaced ChG's RP as my favorite red glitter. It's just a tiny bit brighter and the glitter is finer.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Wearing Deborah Lippmann's Around the Universe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ashleywasadiver

Revlon made a lovely Candy Shop dupe that I'm currently rocking.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm wearing Essie Sand Tropez with Nicole by OPI Love Your Life over it. It took ages to get the hearts on since I wanted 2 on each finger except my thumb which has 3...but I think it turned out well.

I also tried the Seche Vite top coat for the first time, and I am thoroughly impressed! I saw it in Target, and because of all the praise I've read about it, I decided to go for it. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

EDIT: Better pic:





I'm wearing Color Club Voodoo You Do (a really pretty, deep green) with Color Club Snow-Flakes over it. IRL it's more sparkly and reddish, but that's really hard to capture in a photo. This gives a pretty good idea of what it looks like though.


----------



## Baberanza

Focus on the nails, lol sorry for the cruddy nail pic. I'm rocking Essie's Snap Happy &amp; Essie's Cozy on my accent/ring finger.


----------



## Sandi

Decisions, decisions. I don't want to go red until Christmas Eve, but I'm a bit tired of glitter removal at the moment. Trying to decide between ChG's Glittering Garland and Misa's A Sin Worth Committing with a layer of Fairy Dust to make it a winter sky. Now if I'd quit buying so much polish, this would be easier, lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Sandi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Decisions, decisions. I don't want to go red until Christmas Eve, but I'm a bit tired of glitter removal at the moment. Trying to decide between ChG's Glittering Garland and Misa's A Sin Worth Committing with a layer of Fairy Dust to make it a winter sky. *Now if I'd quit buying so much polish, this would be easier, lol.*


 lmao same issue here, I haven't used all my new julep nail polish(got the dec wardrobe) and I bought 3 more glitters yesterday, also have 2 brand new china glaze from the holiday collection...and a bunch of new DL I want to try out...so hard to decide which to wear...(also the bf doesn't understand why I need more nail polish, he says: it's the same color just a small difference in the shade...blah blah blah and I go: yes, BUT SO PRETTY!!!!!)


----------



## Janesjewels

I saw my friend at work today and her nails looked like candy canes. I want to do that but I am fearful it won't look the way hers did. I think I should invest in those cute wraps next year since I don't think I have enough technique or skill for doing my own decorations. Anyone have any super easy holiday nail ideas?


----------



## ZheRooH

This is what I have on at the moment! 

Basecoat: Essie all in one basecoat

2 layers of Essie's Lapiz of Luxury

1 layer of China Glaze's It's A Trap-Eze!

2 topcoat layers from China Glaze No Chip Top Coat


----------



## SusanEE

China glass


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Zoya Storm--couldn't resist it when I opened my Glossybox!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Xmas Nails 2012 - Orly Ma Cherie + Orly Mermaid Tale





And just for fun, my Xmas nails from 2011


----------



## coolcell

I'm wearing 'A Friggin' Circus' from Lacquistry. It's so pretty! I love indie polish brands.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Revlon's Pink Lingerie with 1 coat of Julep's Barbara


----------



## OiiO

Keep them coming Scooby, you are so talented!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keep them coming Scooby, you are so talented!


 Aww thanks!


----------



## OiiO

Here's my humble mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Beauty For Real in #1


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Here's my humble mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Beauty For Real in #1


 Perfect for Christmas! What a pretty red.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> This is what I have on at the moment!Â  Basecoat: Essie all in one basecoat 2 layers of Essie's Lapiz of Luxury 1 layer of China Glaze's It's A Trap-Eze! 2 topcoat layers from China Glaze No Chip Top Coat


 I love this.


----------



## brandarae

Zoya Holly &amp; Elisa


----------



## ANielsen

Red Brick by SycamoreBoutique on Etsy

It is deeper and more brick red than the photo.





A perfect Christmas red for those who don't like primary colors.


----------



## Sandi

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao same issue here, I haven't used all my new julep nail polish(got the dec wardrobe) and I bought 3 more glitters yesterday, also have 2 brand new china glaze from the holiday collection...and a bunch of new DL I want to try out...so hard to decide which to wear...(also the bf doesn't understand why I need more nail polish, he says: it's the same color just a small difference in the shade...blah blah blah and I go: yes, BUT SO PRETTY!!!!!)


Sounds like my sister. They might have the same base shade, but the finish is different (jelly, cream, matte...), or the color of the shimmer, or the size of the glitter...or something!


----------



## ZheRooH

My nails are black atm with china glaze glitters (red/silver) don't remember the name. The polish was very sticky though, it's nero from Gosh. I'm so addicted argh, I ordered 8 mini's from Lush lacquer. I hate to remove the glitter polish and I keep buying it haha.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

wearing China Glaze Merry Berry


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Added Color Club Diamond Drops over Voodoo Do You and Snow-Flakes (both also Color Club -- my new favorite polish brand). I think it transformed my nails from Christmas to winter/holiday nicely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Zoya Gilty over Zoya Holly &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3


 OMG. So Beautiful. I think those 2 colors are going to be my next nail polish purchase.


----------



## missnaya

Sephora by OPI Samoan Sand on my fingers.. I've been loving neutral colors latley, and its one of the few colors I can wear in uniform  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sephora by OPI What Aura Gonna Where on my toes!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Ridge Filler base coat
Color Club 925 Blue-Topia
Color Club 947 Backstage Pass
Seche Vite top coat


----------



## beautymadn3ss

2 coats of Zoya - Storm 1 coat of Seche Vite


----------



## tgooberbutt

Very nice and sparkly!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Ridge Filler base coat
> Color Club 925 Blue-Topia
> Color Club 947 Backstage Pass
> Seche Vite top coat


----------



## Jessismith

ChG Champagne Kisses.


----------



## Jessismith

Happy New Year! Layla Flash Black Holographic


----------



## OiiO

Julep Erica over Lucy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

both super cute!


----------



## sleepykat

Wow, Jessismith, you got the holo to show up very well in your photos.


----------



## belizsera

Zoya Rekha with Northern Lights Top Coat


----------



## Jessismith

Thank you sleepycat. I hardly ever can capture subtleties either, esp on my phone cam. Evening outdoor light, not super bright but just enough natural light.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I decided to paint my toenails...I don't usually do it in the winter because I wear socks a lot...but I was bored:





Color Club Snowflakes under Color Club Diamond Drops.


----------



## Kikyo0083

Julep's Sienna with Nailtini's Millionaire over it. This was my New Year's Eve color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Black Cherry Chutney


----------



## Jessismith

I will be so pleased to put my glitters away for awhile. The removal process was really getting old!


----------



## PeridotCricket

Two coats of Finger Paints 15 Minutes of Frame with one coat of Fall of Surprises over it. I am trying out the Orly In A Snap topcoat again and I'm still using the Orly Bonder basecoat. I am loving the turquoise with the copper glitter. I think it's a little darker than a real Tiffany blue, but not a real turquoise either.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Skylar


----------



## sleepykat

Scooby384, I'm glad that I already bought Zoya Skylar with Birchbox points, or your photo would have made me buy it now with money.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Scooby384, I'm glad that I already bought Zoya Skylar with Birchbox points, or your photo would have made me buy it now with money.


 Thanks, I love her! And I love wearing her on overcast days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

NYC Lexington Yellow with Matte Me Crazy top coat. I think yellow might be my new favorite!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Gorgeous, as always.  I am SO buying this color on Monday when Zoya has their sale.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Skylar


----------



## SadieBeme

I don't know the brands but hot pink, purple, blue, and orange.


----------



## jbird1175

Have any of you gals jumped on the Zoya deal? Three polishes. you just pay the shipping &amp; handling fee of $10 with code ZOYA2013. The promotion was supposed to start Monday but my friend read on their FB page that you can jump on the deal now. I just purchased my three colors... Blaze, Minka &amp; Natty. Yay for new colors to start off the New Year!


----------



## NotTheMama

I just did the Zoya deal, but I ended up with six for $26, I couldn't resist trying one of the PixieDust ones (I chose Nyx) then I got Trixie, Harley, Crystal, Zuza and a ridge filler base coat. I've been wanting to try one for ages since my nails split all the time. I hope it'll help my polish last longer, cause if it does, I won't have the urge to pick at them &amp; make them worse!! Can't wait for my order to get here, I love Zoya polishes, all of my girlfriends got one for Christmas from me this year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea

No pics cause I'm lame, but Sally Hansen Pedal to the Metal with Zoya Electra over it.


----------



## Jessismith

I went with a trio of Essie jewel tones for the weekend: Sexy Divide, Aruba Blue, Trophy Wife.


----------



## HolyPeas

Currently I'm applying OPI glitzerland

BUT I have been wearing almost exclusively the coastal scents polish line, my husband got me the entire set back in October


----------



## VicC

> I will be so pleased to put my glitters away for awhile. The removal process was really getting old!


 Completely agree!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At the moment I'm wearing Nails Inc Jermyn Street, a muddy taupe colour.


----------



## kelbelxo

O.P.I. Mariah Carey Collection "Stay the Night" In love with liquid sand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Wet and Wild Megalast in "Private Viewing". It's a pinkish nude and I have been wearing it for 7 days!  I use Nail Tek Foundation II(2 coats) as base coat, 2 coats of polish and Seche Vite top coat. I just can't find an excuse to buy expensive polish when this is such a good polish for only $2.


----------



## diana16

I'm wearing Essie Where's My Chauffeur  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry for the lighting, I took this with my phone.


----------



## purpleKB

I'm obsessed with Julia by Julep! I love purple and gold (as evidenced by my engagement ring) and this polish has a deep dark plum base with a shimmery rose gold shine. Obsessed.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Nicole by OPI in The Next CEO (gold) and Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Celeb City with Color Club Diamond Drops over it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Sinful Colors Beverly Hills + Revlon Girly


----------



## OiiO

SpaRitual Airhead


----------



## StephLynn

Yes I did! It is so great, you almost have to lol. I ordered Minka, Happi, and Crystal I also ordered Adina and Phoebe. I already had Phoebe but it mysteriously vanished. Right now Im wearing Julep Teresa from the January box and China.Glaze im not lion....Pics later... I love seeing all the daily manis...


----------



## Yolanda Horton

Nailtiques Nail protein and Juelp's Matte top coat


----------



## ZheRooH

I'm wearing opi where's my france'y with lush lacquer snow globe on top. Love it! Sorry for the bad phone pic




Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## LyndaV

I've had SpaRitual Airhead for ages but have never worn it. It looks beautiful on you so guess I'm going to have to try it out. Right now I've got Revlons Popular on, haven't worn Revlons for a long time but with so many cute new colors I thought I'd take a chance on them


----------



## ngardner8503

My Julep Nude and Neons mani &lt;3


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Julep Nude and Neons mani &lt;3


 Looks like candy lol..Nice mani!


----------



## ngardner8503

LOL, thanks!


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *ngardner8503* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL, thanks!


 OMG I actually really love your default pic!


----------



## Jessismith

Sonia Kashuk Dime a Dozen


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sonia Kashuk Dime a Dozen


 Despite the shade name, it looks pretty unique.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've had SpaRitual Airhead for ages but have never worn it. It looks beautiful on you so guess I'm going to have to try it out. Right now I've got Revlons
> 
> Popular on, haven't worn Revlons for a long time but with so many cute new colors I thought I'd take a chance on them


 I'm not too much of a pink person, but I love Revlon Popular.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not too much of a pink person, but I love Revlon Popular.


 I love popular, whimsical, and girly!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Laurie De Bruyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm wearing opi where's my france'y with lush lacquer snow globe on top. Love it!
> 
> Sorry for the bad phone pic
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


 This is a great combo! I love the nudish color with the happy glitter.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sinful Colors Beverly Hills + Revlon Girly


 Wow, as usual. Is the Revlon Girly a new shade? I don't remember seeing it in stores, but this is the second time I've seen it online.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow, as usual. Is the Revlon Girly a new shade? I don't remember seeing it in stores, but this is the second time I've seen it online.


 The bottle has a 'new shade' sticker on it, so I am guessing it's a new color...I don't usually pay attention to Revlon so I'm not sure. But, I was walking by the display in Walgreens and Girly just caught my eye and I was like 'I have to get this glittahhhhhh!' And thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> Despite the shade name, it looks pretty unique.


 Thanks. I thought so too. Love it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Decided to do something funky...made up the design as I went...I was really bored!! 





Zoya Tallulah and Gilda. (Tallulah is the blue, Gilda is sparkly pink).

Decided to put NYC Matte Me Crazy over top...I'm kind of obsessed with it. But you have to make sure that your mani is *completely dry* before using it, or else it'll get ruined real quick!!

So, without further adieu, here's a pic:


----------



## sleepykat

Diagonal tape mani with Julep Courteney and Essie Mesmerized. Photos are on my blog.


----------



## CorrineT

Squid Ink Nail Polish Pen by LAQU and Co. Nail Polish pen. Nail polish pens have changed my life. 

(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)

Cheers,

Corinne


----------



## JustJenessa

Opi Cozumelted in the Sun &lt;3


----------



## KeepOnSingin

^ This is my very first attempt at a matte black French mani.

I used Color Club Rebel Spirit, Scotch tape and NYC Matte Me Crazy.


----------



## Dalylah

butterLONDON Rosie Lee


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> butterLONDON Rosie Lee


That is such a beautiful color! I must add that to my wish list lol


----------



## LyndaV

Oh that Rosie Lee has been on my list for a while, really gorgeous!! I have on Jade Energy, a bright blue holo polish. My sweet hubby bought me all 10 in that particular collection for Christmas!! Jade holos are really beautiful


----------



## ella2694




----------



## Jessismith

"Dutch 'Ya Just Live OPI?" Wish the pretty pinky- red shimmer photographed better! But it is fairly subtle.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

My last 2 manicures...

Sinful Colors Sweet Dreams + Revlon Heavenly + Mash-39 Stamp





Sheswai Earthy + China Glaze I'm Not Lion


----------



## JustJenessa

OPI My Address is Hollywood with OPI Gliterland and OPI the Living Daylights on my ring finger.


----------



## OiiO

Orly "Terracotta"


----------



## KeepOnSingin

They look alright...not as good as I had hoped, but whatever. I do my nails every 2 days anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm wearing Zoya Ciara and China Glaze It's a Trap-Eze!


----------



## Jessismith

> Orly "Terracotta"


 That is one gorgeous color!!


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Orly "Terracotta"


 What kind of camera did you use?


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is one gorgeous color!!


 Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What kind of camera did you use?

 

Canon EOS 500D which is apparently called Rebel T1i in the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

1 coat of Julep Jordan over 3 of Julep Patti


----------



## tgooberbutt

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look alright...not as good as I had hoped, but whatever. I do my nails every 2 days anyway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya Ciara and China Glaze It's a Trap-Eze!


 I do like your enthusiasm! You never know until you try! Experimentation is 1/2 the fun!


----------



## ZheRooH

I'm wearing Essie Flawless and the glitter is from Lush lacquer Mr. Bubble. Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## ZheRooH

> I'm wearing Essie Flawless and the glitter is from Lush lacquer Mr. Bubble. Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


 Stupid tapatalk forgot my picture



Verstuurd van mijn GT-I9300 met Tapatalk


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I do like your enthusiasm! You never know until you try! Experimentation is 1/2 the fun!


 Thanks.

I do my nails so much for a couple of reasons:

1) I'm on break from school and I have the time.

2) I get bored easily.

3) My nails are in awful shape from a really bad set of acrylics, and polish covers that and makes them look better.


----------



## Nikkicute

L.A. Colors Top Coat in clear.

I like to wear clear polish when I grow my nails out.


----------



## ankh

Great color and mani! Did you do it yourself or bring it to a salon? Either way, I know what nail polish color I'll be getting next!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Orly "Terracotta"


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I don't think I even need to say what this is 




 but just in case China Glaze- It's a Trap-eze


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *ankh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great color and mani! Did you do it yourself or bring it to a salon? Either way, I know what nail polish color I'll be getting next!


 Thank you! I always do my own manis, it just somehow makes sense to me because I can buy a brand new bottle of polish for the price of one salon visit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you! I always do my own manis, it just somehow makes sense to me because I can buy a brand new bottle of polish for the price of one salon visit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know right?! Lets see: Pay for someone to do something I can do...or get MORE nail polish...MORE NAIL POLISH! of course &lt;3


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Canon EOS 500D which is apparently called Rebel T1i in the US  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


  Well you certainly know how to use it! Lol!


----------



## nail artist

The Kiss liner.


----------



## LyndaV

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I even need to say what this is
> 
> 
> 
> but just in case China Glaze- It's a Trap-eze


 this polish is #1 on my list for "I WANT!!" but I'm trying to be good and stick to my monthly polish budget, which by the way I had spent by Jan 5th!!  I'm trying to save money for a cruise our whole family is going on in September so I've got to be good


----------



## sleepykat

Zoya Aurora


----------



## MissJessicaMary

Currently, Sally Hansen Smooth &amp; Perfect in Whisper which is a really soft lilac pink color, with a matte top coat.





I will probably be trying out my Nailtini in Frappe pretty soon though, as the current polish has finally started to chip.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zoya Aurora


 OMG I die! This color is gorgeous!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this polish is #1 on my list for "I WANT!!" but I'm trying to be good and stick to my monthly polish budget, which by the way I had spent by Jan 5th!!  I'm trying to save money for a cruise our whole family is going on in September so I've got to be good


 It IS a gorgeous color though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've noticed that is out of stock in a lot of websites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt

Sadness. Painted them last night, and they're already chipping! Bad Sation, Bad!

It's the Sation _Rock a Guy Blue_ from the Summer Allure Beauty Box.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Natty + Lush Lacquer Hottie Tottie


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Zoya Natty + Lush Lacquer Hottie Tottie


 I wasn't too excited about Natty and passed on it, but seeing it reminds me of an overcast, stormy sky and the area I grew up in. You've changed my mind, I'm liking it now, damnit lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't too excited about Natty and passed on it, but seeing it reminds me of an overcast, stormy sky and the area I grew up in. You've changed my mind, I'm liking it now, damnit lol.


 This picture makes it look a bit brighter than it is, from the sun....but I loooooove the color so much! I got Natty, Monica, and Noot in the last sale they had, 3 for $10. Loving the darker cremes!


----------



## tgooberbutt

Oooo...Zoya Charla just came in the mail!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo...Zoya Charla just came in the mail!


 I love that color..it layers awesome under the jelly polish Frida, I think..


----------



## LyndaV

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It IS a gorgeous color though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've noticed that is out of stock in a lot of websites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It is!!  Which is actually helping me when I have a weak moment : )


----------



## katlyne

2 coats Wet N' Wild 435G Sparkled over 2 coats Julep Otte from the Trina Turk fall '12 collection. Otte was this ugly camel brown color that I thought would be really nice, turns out not so much. so I put Sparkled(a pretty pink and silver glitter) over it and voila! rose-y gold.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooo...Zoya Charla just came in the mail!


 Omg that is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Pancua

> Color Description of Zoya Nail Polish Tess according to Zoya.com





>





> Zoya Nail Polish in Tess can be best described as:





> Metallic light plum rose with pink, bronze and mauve undertones and silver foil shimmer. A classic fall shade but with a fun foil-like finish.





> Color Family: Reds





> Finish: Metallic





> Intensity: 5 ( 1=Sheer - 5=Opaque )





> Tone: Cool





>


 A friend sent this to me as a gift and I have to say, I really do like it. I am not one who likes pink so I am struggling with that a bit but I think for this color, I can get past it pretty quickly. It definitely took two coats to get the full opaque intensity but it was easy to work with and looks lovely.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

This is a UV gel set, sculpted using a form with a pink Essie polish (don't know the name, sorry).

The gel underneath is a clear/natural color, and since it's just regular polish on top, I can change it whenever I want!


----------



## AJCorletto

I have on the Nailtini polish from the January Ipsy Glam Bag - I received the color "Bloody Mary" it is a great classic red. I don't usually wear reds so it is a nice change for me. So far the polish is holding up well and I love the wide polish brush it has. Has anyone else tried it out yet?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

"I have on the Nailtini polish from the January Ipsy Glam Bag - I received the color "Bloody Mary" it is a great classic red. I don't usually wear reds so it is a nice change for me. So far the polish is holding up well and I love the wide polish brush it has. Has anyone else tried it out yet?" I'm wearing it on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that color..it layers awesome under the jelly polish Frida, I think..


 ooo... I'm on a vry low buy for the year now.....so Frida will have to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , but I wouldn't have even thought to layer Charla _under_ something! I might have to dig through my stash and see what I can experiment with!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> ooo... I'm on a vry low buy for the year now.....so Frida will have to wait  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> , but I wouldn't have even thought to layer Charla _under_ something! I might have to dig through my stash and see what I can experiment with!


 I've got Charla and Ivanka. If you look through the gallery on this thread, I posted a layered mani with one of those shades and Frida! My phone isn't bringing them up darnit.. but yes on layering! It can really add dimension and that extra pop with other colors!


----------



## LoriTG

I am wearing ICE in Nasty Girl. I Love it. It's a light pinkish lavender color. You have to put at least 2 coats on


----------



## katlyne

Idk if the photo is showing up correctly(mobile site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!) But its two coats Sinful Colors' Midnight Blue under 1.5 coats Julep's Portia The blue theme is for sex trafficking awareness!! Also. Ignore my cuticles!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Sephora Electro Shock and Mirror Mirror as an accent. Also stuck some nail stickers on the thumbs just for fun. I love the deep purple and it's held up pretty well with only minimal chips.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Deborah Lippmann - Private Dancer


----------



## shandimessmer

Zoya - Kimber


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Zoya - Kimber


 I love that shade! Think I'll be rotating that for my weekend mani!


----------



## sleepykat

I couldn't get a decent photo tonight, but I made a jelly sandwich using Essie A Cut Above and Zoya Katherine. I highly recommend it, if you have those two polishes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I don't have them, but ofc I looked them up right away, and it does seem like a good idea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Linabunnie




----------



## OiiO

Zoya Kristen + Julep white glitter pot


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Hockey's back ya'll! Let's Go Preds!

China Glaze Ride the Waves + Funky Fingers Golden Coast


----------



## alpina0560

> Hocky's back ya'll! Let's Go Preds! China Glaze Ride the WavesÂ +Â Funky Fingers Golden Coast


 heck yeah it is!!!! here are my rangers nails for the game I'm going to tomorrow!! (which hopefully ends better than tonight's game!) Julep Michelle and Julep America  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> heck yeah it is!!!! here are my rangers nails for the game I'm going to tomorrow!! (which hopefully ends better than tonight's game!)
> 
> Julep Michelle and Julep America


 Nice!


----------



## nailmind

Clear and pearl are my favorites but at times I like light colours too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

DL - Ruby Red Slippers...I'm in love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16

I am wearing Nailtini in Frappe, so far it has lasted a week without no chipping  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne

Sally Hansen Salon Effects nail strips in "Raise A Glass"

and on my toes--Piggy Polish- Nocture-nail (IT GLOWS IN THE FREAKING DARK!)


----------



## KeepOnSingin

NYC Purple Pizazz Frost. It's about 3 coats to a) cover the pink I had on (didn't feel like taking it off) and B) get it dark.

I'm laid up with a sprained knee, so I figured I'd paint my nails because I was bored.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Russian Navy


----------



## tiffybabyxoxo




----------



## beautymadn3ss

CG- Turned up Turquoise. I'm in love!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a UV gel set, sculpted using a form with a pink Essie polish (don't know the name, sorry).
> 
> The gel underneath is a clear/natural color, and since it's just regular polish on top, I can change it whenever I want!


 Nice looking nails! I love the pink polish. I can never find the "perfect" pink for me. I do like what you have on though.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC Purple Pizazz Frost. It's about 3 coats to a) cover the pink I had on (didn't feel like taking it off) and B) get it dark.
> 
> I'm laid up with a sprained knee, so I figured I'd paint my nails because I was bored.


 

Awhhh! Feel better!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice looking nails! I love the pink polish. I can never find the "perfect" pink for me. I do like what you have on though.


 Thanks! It's my favorite/best set I've ever gotten. And I like the pink a lot too! I wish I could remember which pink it was to tell you...all I know it's Essie.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Awhhh! Feel better!

Thank yoou!


----------



## Jessismith

> CG- Turned up Turquoise. I'm in love!


 Color is gorge'!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it so much! though it's a bit greener than the picture, but just a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so glad I bought it!


----------



## coopsgrl98

I'm wearing Kiss Gel-Lish gel polish... Wears like iron!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Something a little different for me

Zoya Noot + Rhinestones


----------



## tgooberbutt

Is that matte?!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG- Turned up Turquoise. I'm in love!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that matte?!


 Yes, it has a matte finish ^^


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, it has a matte finish ^^


 Ugh I was gonna go buy this until you said it was matte &gt;=[ I guess I could always add a shiny top coat =]


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ugh I was gonna go buy this until you said it was matte &gt;=[ I guess I could always add a shiny top coat =]


 yeah, if you add a shiny top coat you're good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did love the finish it has though XD


----------



## Baberanza

For some odd reason, matte finishes don't amaze me but maybe I just haven't tried wearing mattes enough. I have a BL matte topcoat that I don't ever use.


----------



## sleepykat

Did I already ask you, what kind of camera do you use?



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Something a little different for me
> 
> Zoya Noot + Rhinestones


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did I already ask you, what kind of camera do you use?


 I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 cell phone, I use that in direct sunlight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 cell phone, I use that in direct sunlight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Cool, thanks. I keep chasing that direct sunlight. My timing must stink, because I am in Southern California, so there should be plenty.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cool, thanks. I keep chasing that direct sunlight. My timing must stink, because I am in Southern California, so there should be plenty.


 LOL yeah, all I gotta do is walk outside on my back patio between 2 and 5pm and there's plenty of it here in TX


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CG- Turned up Turquoise. I'm in love!


 Love this color! If you see a 60 year old woman wearing this color this summer, you will know it's me.


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Winter Wonderland over Essie Marshmellow.


----------



## Linabunnie

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orly Winter Wonderland over Essie Marshmellow.


Ooooh, I love that polish!!! Where can I find it?


----------



## Honicakes

Haha... I have that on my toes right now - except I am using Polar Bare (Sally Hansen) under it. 

It makes me think of a fresh snowfall.  I love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Same NYC purple as before, but my nails had lost their sheen, so I put a coat of NYC Matte Me Crazy on top so they'd be all the way matte instead of weirdly matte and shiny in combination.


----------



## Jessismith

> Ooooh, I love that polish!!! Where can I find it?


 Thanks! I got mine at Sally's. still in stock here.


> Haha... I have that on my toes right now - except I am using Polar Bare (Sally Hansen) under it.Â  It makes me think of a fresh snowfall. Â I love it!


 Yes, it does glisten like fresh snow, you are so right!


----------



## emma83

Mix of everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## katlyne

2 coats Zoya Rory under Julep's Matte top coat. I'm obsessed with putting a matte top coat over anything sparkly or shimmery. I love the effect.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> 2 coats Zoya Rory under Julep's Matte top coat. I'm obsessed with putting a matte top coat over anything sparkly or shimmery. I love the effect.


 I'm with you on the matte look. I'm wearing Butter London Wallis with Julep matte coat and it's gorgeous! Like a patina or something; very fun!


----------



## sleepykat

Essie Damsel in a Dress--I love it! Photos are on my blog. I also tried Butter London Hardwear PD Quick Top Coat and it was fabulous.


----------



## Jessismith

> Mix of everything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 Super cute!


----------



## lovegorjess

Revlon Ocean &amp; Charismatic I should've waited a bit before I used the top coat, the black got streaky.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *emma83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mix of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


 So cute!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *lovegorjess* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revlon Ocean &amp; Charismatic
> 
> I should've waited a bit before I used the top coat, the black got streaky.


 Super pretty and I can't even tell it's streaky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *emma83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mix of everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


Glitter and Pink two of my favorite things!


----------



## Jessismith

> Revlon Ocean &amp; Charismatic I should've waited a bit before I used the top coat, the black got streaky.


 How Kewl! Nice job.


----------



## CheshireCookie

It was really hard to get a good pic of the print since the light kept glaring on the top coat. Hopefully you can kinda see it. Let's see, the gold base is China Glaze Passion, the bronze dots are OPI's Brisbane Bronze and the black is OPI Black Onyx....I had never tried a leopard print before, it was so easy and so much fun! (Excuse the cuticles...I really need to clean them up, and in the picture of the thumb I hadn't wiped off the excess gold polish yet!)


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Awesome color choice! It looks just like leopard print


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome color choice! It looks just like leopard print


Thank you darlin'! &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Welcome!

Also: Color Club Status Update


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Also: Color Club Status Update


Haha! That is so funny! I was literally JUST telling my hubby that we should paint the walls of his office a pretty dark grey and he said umm...what type of dark grey...then I saw this and pointed to it: "Like that!" :-D

LOVE IT &lt;3


----------



## beautymadn3ss

lmao awesome! thx ^^


----------



## sleepykat

I recycled my Essie Damsel in a Dress mani and added a holo purple glitter gradient of Milani Hi-Res. Photos will be on my blog Sunday morning, 01/27. It was my first time doing this kind of gradient effect. I think I will try to use a sponge next time.


----------



## babycat

I'm wearing OPI Just Spotted the Lizard on my nails and Wet n Wild Burgundy Frost on my toes!!!


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Armed and Ready


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Cute! I love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Excuse my disgustingly dry hands and messy cuticles.

This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Brisk Blue with Sally Hansen Crackle Overcoat in Snow Blast.


----------



## diana16

Im wearing Essie Sand Tropez and the silver glitter is China Glaze Silver Lining


----------



## mish65

Julep's Melissa with a slight touch of Julep's Portia - sparkly ;-)


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Urban Decay Aquarius from the Summer of Love collection


----------



## OiiO

Essie "Cascade cool"


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Urban Decay Aquarius from the Summer of Love collection


 ooooo, I loooooove this &lt;3


----------



## Jessismith

> Excuse my disgustingly dry hands and messy cuticles. This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Brisk Blue with Sally Hansen Crackle Overcoat in Snow Blast.


 Oh fun! Reminds me of '80s acid washed denim. Love it!!


> Essie "Cascade cool"


 What a pretty color! It looks so nice on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooooo, I loooooove this &lt;3


 Thanks it IS a super cute color! It has a bit more green though


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh fun! Reminds me of '80s acid washed denim. Love it!!
> 
> What a pretty color! It looks so nice on you


 Lol. Thanks!

I've been wanting to do blue for a few weeks, and I found my crackle polish (well, one of them -- the other 2 are still missing), so I decided I'd do it up! One of my friends said it reminds her of ice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh fun! Reminds me of '80s acid washed denim. Love it!!
> 
> What a pretty color! It looks so nice on you


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Sweet + Orly Be Brave


----------



## knailart

Valentine's Day Nails!


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *knailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's Day Nails!


 oh my god, i love that. how did you do it?????


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *knailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentine's Day Nails!


 So cute! Awesome job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( And welcome ^^)


----------



## knailart

Thanks! (I don't know how to quote you yetâ€¦newbie!) I used a small brush and nail polish and patience! hahah


----------



## beautymadn3ss

wow! you are good! I don't have a steady hand, quite the opposite, so no way in hell I could do this! But you go girl haha


----------



## katlyne

for real. 0.0 I wanna know what polish is on your ring finger and thumb nails


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I think that's two polishes cuz the red looks like the one she used on the other fingers and the glitter looks a bit pink


----------



## katlyne

lol, I figured, but I still wanna know which ones they are! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Added dots to the same UD polish, dots were made w Sinful Colors 944 Innocent


----------



## PeridotCricket

Wet n Wild Caribbean Frost. Two coats with Orly bonder and Orly in a snap topcoat.


----------



## katlyne

Orly's Galaxy Girl. about to put on Joan from my feb. Julep box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt

Nice color combination!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added dots to the same UD polish, dots were made w Sinful Colors 944 Innocent


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice color combination!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It makes me think of a bow tie XD(think I saw one that looked like that at some point XD)


----------



## sleepykat

Peek-a-Boo by Neener Neener Nails--I'm so excited: the manufacturer at Neener Neener Nails commented on the photos of it on my blog!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added dots to the same UD polish, dots were made w Sinful Colors 944 Innocent


 I like how cheerful it looks.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

*looks up  Peek-a-Boo by Neener Neener Nails... sees other blogs, clicks on your link XD*

Love it, that's gorgeous!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *looks up  Peek-a-Boo by Neener Neener Nails... sees other blogs, clicks on your link XD*
> 
> Love it, that's gorgeous!


 Thanks! I was very happy with it. I love when a glitter polish has a tinted base, but it doesn't obscure the glitter. I thought it was interesting that some of the 'buried' black glitter looked kind of navy or charcoal because of the pink over it and changing light.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was very happy with it. I love when a glitter polish has a tinted base, but it doesn't obscure the glitter. I thought it was interesting that some of the 'buried' black glitter looked kind of navy or charcoal because of the pink over it and changing light.


 I did notice that the glitter STILL shows, but the base is pigmented and not see  through, that's amazing XD


----------



## knailart

@katlyne

It is the OPI Mariah Carey Liquid Sand Collection in 'The Impossible'.. I love the finish!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *knailart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> @katlyne
> 
> It is the OPI Mariah Carey Liquid Sand Collection in 'The Impossible'.. I love the finish!


 I knew it!! haha, when I saw the swatch of The Impossible I was like...wait a minute! But I was waiting for you to post here haha, I noticed the pink ish sparkle on the red polish, did you use a top coat? or left it w the regular finish?


----------



## KittenZ

I am wearing Geranium by Essie.


----------



## knailart

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I knew it!! haha, when I saw the swatch of The Impossible I was like...wait a minute! But I was waiting for you to post here haha, I noticed the pink ish sparkle on the red polish, did you use a top coat? or left it w the regular finish?


 I used a top coat for this mani, I do like the texture when you leave it though.. but I also like it just as a regular glitter! You can still see the texture through the topcoat I think...


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Color Club - Blue Ming


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club - Blue Ming


Beautiful, love this!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Thx it definitely is one of my fave cremes now


----------



## CheshireCookie

Please excuse the quality of my photo...I have an iPhone 4 and it just doesn't take good pics sometimes, no matter how many different ways I try lol

Anyhow, I'm currently wearing China Glaze in Pool Party and let me tell you, this pic does not do it justice by a LONGSHOT! It looks very orange in the pic, but it's really a neon pink-orange. It's so much fun, I love it. &lt;3 I was thinking of adding some black and cream X's and O's to the ring finger later this week for a little valentine-y twist before I put my special valentine's day polish idea


----------



## OiiO

Wow that is a fantastic color!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the quality of my photo...I have an iPhone 4 and it just doesn't take good pics sometimes, no matter how many different ways I try lol
> 
> Anyhow, I'm currently wearing China Glaze in Pool Party and let me tell you, this pic does not do it justice by a LONGSHOT! It looks very orange in the pic, but it's really a neon pink-orange. It's so much fun, I love it. &lt;3 I was thinking of adding some black and cream X's and O's to the ring finger later this week for a little valentine-y twist before I put my special valentine's day polish idea


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Deborah Lippmann - Sweet dreams(3 coats). It's way brighter than how it looks like in the pictures!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deborah Lippmann - Sweet dreams(3 coats). It's way brighter than how it looks like in the pictures!


Does it have a shimmer in it or flecks? It looks like it with this pic  It's PURDY! :-D


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Does it have a shimmer in it or flecks? It looks like it with this pic  It's PURDY! :-D


 It does! I forgot to add the picture that shows the detail! And yup, it is really pretty though like all DL nail polish, not too pigmented and it takes 3 coats to show decent coverage(?)


----------



## Baberanza

Essie's cozy is my accent finger &amp; essie turquoise and caicos

(old mani, it's peeling, lol so sorry for the crappy pic!)


----------



## smiletorismile

I just painted my nails in OPI's Liquid Sand in Can't Let Go. I love it!


----------



## Jessismith

Revlon Colorstay Velvet Rope


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Revlon Colorstay Velvet Rope


 I *love* that color!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Revlon Colorstay Velvet Rope


Wow! That is HOT! Love it! &lt;3


----------



## naturalbabex

I'm wearing OPI's tomorrow never dies Its so nice!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Revlon Colorstay Velvet Rope


 That;s gorgeous!


----------



## kriishu

I have pale orange ones right now, I don't have a picture.


----------



## naturalbabex

This is one of my favourites write now its called off the shoulder by essie.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

OPI Can't Let Go &lt;3


----------



## kriishu

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Can't Let Go &lt;3


Love it!


----------



## OiiO

Zoya Ziv smudged over L'Oreal Colour Riche Greyt Expectations


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Cute!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

This is Fresh Paint Steampunk (the bronze) and Fresh Paint Dragon Lady. They're a super cheap brand that I'd never even heard of before, but it was 3 for $5 and they had awesome colors, so I went for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And I decided to do an accent nail, but I wanted it to be different which is why it's my thumb.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Fresh Paint Steampunk (the bronze) and Fresh Paint Dragon Lady. They're a super cheap brand that I'd never even heard of before, but it was 3 for $5 and they had awesome colors, so I went for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And I decided to do an accent nail, but I wanted it to be different which is why it's my thumb.


 Hah funny thing is I do accent nails with my thumbs too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I never understood why it HAD to be the ring finger,


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Creating a line between the cuticle and the nail bed makes manicures look less messy....just a tip!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Creating a line between the cuticle and the nail bed makes manicures look less messy....just a tip!


 I _hate_ when there's a line in between. IMO it looks bad. I would rather have my polish go all the way back and have the extra rub off from normal hand wear in a few days.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

In my opinion it looks bad to have the polish pooled against and up on the cuticle...rather than have a clean separation. But, that's why god created opinions!

Superbowl Nails 2012 Throwback


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Well, we are all entitled to our own opinions. I can't stand the look of a line, so I always make sure I paint all the way back to the cuticle.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Superbowl Nails 2013 (I hate these!! But I figured what the hell lol) about to redo them!

Go Niners!





Go Ravens!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Creating a line between the cuticle and the nail bed makes manicures look less messy....just a tip!


 That wasn't intended, my nails actually grew out a little bit before I snapped the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knailart

These were my nails for the Julep NFL Nail Art Contest 

They are Green Bay Packers nails - it wasn't required to be Superbowl teams

You can check out more of my nail are on Instagram @knailart


----------



## MissLindaJean

> These were my nails for the Julep NFL Nail Art ContestÂ  They are Green Bay Packers nails - it wasn't required to be Superbowl teams You can check out more of my nail are on Instagram @knailart


 Best nails ever! Go Pack go!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Hits Ares


----------



## OiiO

Redid my nails with my OPI Can't Let Go and I can't get over how beautiful that color is in person!


----------



## effigie

Orly _Boho Bonnet_, with a quick _Halo_ accent nail added before I left the house.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Julep Sally under Freedom Top Coat


----------



## LAtPoly

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly _Boho Bonnet_, with a quick _Halo_ accent nail added before I left the house.


 See, that's my style of a manicure.  Love the colors!!!!


----------



## Marj B

They have pointed tip q tips at Sally Beauty that make it easier to clean up excess polish after a mani. I always seem to get some on the side of my finger. Just get a little remover on the tip and clean it right up.


----------



## Carmela DeJesus

Julep Rebel over Eileen. Makes the holographic sparkles softer.


----------



## Evlin

Right now, I am not wearing any nail polish...


----------



## sleepykat

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Creating a line between the cuticle and the nail bed makes manicures look less messy....just a tip!


> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That wasn't intended, my nails actually grew out a little bit before I snapped the pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I may be wrong (please correct me, I don't mind, if it's kind), but I don't think that Scooby384 was referring to your mani, OiiO, with a space between the cuticles and the polish. I believe she meant the opposite, that it looks messy when there's a line of polish all over the cuticles. I used to always paint my nails all the way to the cuticle, because I was thinking of how acrylic nails look when they grow out and there's that bad space, but then I saw how it looks more clean and shapely if there is a tiny bit of room between the polish and all sides. It creates an optical illusion of elongated, symmetrical nail shape. Before I started leaving a little space, I still tried not to get the polish on the cuticle. If you prefer to paint all the way to the cuticles, I say go for it, 'cause *nail polish should be fun*. But the top nail polish bloggers (at least the ones I am aware of) leave room, and typically nail artists do, too. When they review a polish, they will mention 'flooded my cuticles' as a bad thing, if it's hard to control where the polish goes.  I'm sure it's similar to other threads where you have a bunch of ladies saying, "Yuck! Not another black eyeliner; I hope I can trade for purple or green." The other bunch of ladies say, "What was ipsy thinking? Who wears purple eyeliner, anyway?"

Anyhow, I redid my nails in the same Neener Neener Nails Peek-a-Boo polish yesterday, because I liked it so much. Tomorrow I will try something new. I'm having a couple friends over to play with my polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should probably branch out into some kind of nail art, since I'm actually dedicating part of the day to it. I would welcome any inspiration!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *I may be wrong (please correct me, I don't mind, if it's kind), but I don't think that Scooby384 was referring to your mani, OiiO, with a space between the cuticles and the polish. I believe she meant the opposite, that it looks messy when there's a line of polish all over the cuticles. I used to always paint my nails all the way to the cuticle, because I was thinking of how acrylic nails look when they grow out and there's that bad space, but then I saw how it looks more clean and shapely if there is a tiny bit of room between the polish and all sides. It creates an optical illusion of elongated, symmetrical nail shape. Before I started leaving a little space, I still tried not to get the polish on the cuticle. If you prefer to paint all the way to the cuticles, I say go for it, 'cause nail polish should be fun. But the top nail polish bloggers (at least the ones I am aware of) leave room, and typically nail artists do, too. When they review a polish, they will mention 'flooded my cuticles' as a bad thing, if it's hard to control where the polish goes.*  I'm sure it's similar to other threads where you have a bunch of ladies saying, "Yuck! Not another black eyeliner; I hope I can trade for purple or green." The other bunch of ladies say, "What was ipsy thinking? Who wears purple eyeliner, anyway?"
> 
> Anyhow, I redid my nails in the same Neener Neener Nails Peek-a-Boo polish yesterday, because I liked it so much. Tomorrow I will try something new. I'm having a couple friends over to play with my polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should probably branch out into some kind of nail art, since I'm actually dedicating part of the day to it. I would welcome any inspiration!


 Thanks Kat, you're right on the nose. When I got into polish, I had problems with messy and 'flooded' cuticles, until I learned how to wipe almost all of the polish off the brush before painting, to reduce the amount of mess and cleanup afterwards. Now I can paint perfectly with no cleanup! If you're one who likes the painted cuticle look, that's ok too! I don't know anyone here personally or how long they have been painting or how much they know, so it was a friendly tip to a cleaner looking manicure, just in case it was needed. No harm intended!

I was also eyeballs deep in Super Bowl tequila shots last night, so it could have come out all wrong lol!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Kat, you're right on the nose. When I got into polish, I had problems with messy and 'flooded' cuticles, until I learned how to wipe almost all of the polish off the brush before painting, to reduce the amount of mess and cleanup afterwards. Now I can paint perfectly with no cleanup! If you're one who likes the painted cuticle look, that's ok too! I don't know anyone here personally or how long they have been painting or how much they know, so it was a friendly tip to a cleaner looking manicure, just in case it was needed. No harm intended!
> 
> I was also eyeballs deep in Super Bowl tequila shots last night, so it could have come out all wrong lol!


 Scooby--that's amazing that you can do it with no cleanup cuz your manicures look A-MAZING.  You must have the steady hands of a surgeon!  Mine usually end up looking pretty good, but that's because I do a lot of cleanup with a craft paintbrush and acetone.  I'll just keep working at it.


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Close Your Eyes


----------



## Jessismith

> I was also eyeballs deep in Super Bowl tequila shots last night, so it could have come out all wrong lol!


 LOL!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Scooby--that's amazing that you can do it with no cleanup cuz your manicures look A-MAZING. Â You must have the steady hands of a surgeon! Â Mine usually end up looking pretty good, but that's because I do a lot of cleanup with a craft paintbrush and acetone. Â I'll just keep working at it.


 Thanks Ang  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just make sure to get most of the polish off the brush first, leaving about a drop on one side of the brush. Then make your first stroke down the middle of the nail, the next stroke down one side of the nail pulling the polish over and down that side, then stroke down the other side of the nail. Usually that one drop of polish covers the nail in those 3 strokes, leaving very little polish left to pool in the cuticles. I'm a perfectionist about my nails so I've gotten very good at this technique lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Kat, you're right on the nose. When I got into polish, I had problems with messy and 'flooded' cuticles, until I learned how to wipe almost all of the polish off the brush before painting, to reduce the amount of mess and cleanup afterwards. Now I can paint perfectly with no cleanup! If you're one who likes the painted cuticle look, that's ok too! I don't know anyone here personally or how long they have been painting or how much they know, so it was a friendly tip to a cleaner looking manicure, just in case it was needed. No harm intended!
> 
> I was also eyeballs deep in Super Bowl tequila shots last night, so it could have come out all wrong lol!


 No harm done. I just personally think it looks bad to have a line...to me, it looks like your nails have grown out and they need to be redone, even if they're freshly painted.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may be wrong (please correct me, I don't mind, if it's kind), but I don't think that Scooby384 was referring to your mani, OiiO, with a space between the cuticles and the polish. I believe she meant the opposite, that it looks messy when there's a line of polish all over the cuticles. I used to always paint my nails all the way to the cuticle, because I was thinking of how acrylic nails look when they grow out and there's that bad space, but then I saw how it looks more clean and shapely if there is a tiny bit of room between the polish and all sides. It creates an optical illusion of elongated, symmetrical nail shape. Before I started leaving a little space, I still tried not to get the polish on the cuticle. If you prefer to paint all the way to the cuticles, I say go for it, 'cause *nail polish should be fun*. But the top nail polish bloggers (at least the ones I am aware of) leave room, and typically nail artists do, too. When they review a polish, they will mention 'flooded my cuticles' as a bad thing, if it's hard to control where the polish goes.  I'm sure it's similar to other threads where you have a bunch of ladies saying, "Yuck! Not another black eyeliner; I hope I can trade for purple or green." The other bunch of ladies say, "What was ipsy thinking? Who wears purple eyeliner, anyway?"
> 
> Anyhow, I redid my nails in the same Neener Neener Nails Peek-a-Boo polish yesterday, because I liked it so much. Tomorrow I will try something new. I'm having a couple friends over to play with my polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I should probably branch out into some kind of nail art, since I'm actually dedicating part of the day to it. I would welcome any inspiration!


 Thanks, I thought she meant that I left way too much space between the cuticle and the mani which can look really weird sometimes. I never intentionally do that unless my nails grow out a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Being foreign I often misunderstand things hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

Excuse the horrid claw hand, that was the only way I could turn my thumb enough to be seen lol...anyhow, still DEFINITELY have not mastered the art of the nail detail brush, but I sure am having fun with it lol...getting into the Valentine's spirit! :-D


----------



## OiiO

Dermelect Ridge Filler. As the name suggests this is actually a ridge filler but I'm wearing it as a nail polish because it looks cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

A little V-day stamping over Hits Ares - Hearts on one side, love letters on the other


----------



## beautymadn3ss

When it comes to leaving a space between the nail and cuticle I try I really try! But for some reason I have really shacky hands  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Which I really hate, but can't really help much so I try to be as precise as I can, which is not much. Either way before I started painting my nails more often my manis were a MESS! Now they are not AS bad, but still not perfect, sadly  I can't do much with what I can, cuz I can't help my hands being so shacky. I drop stuff ALL the time (bf calls me "dropsy") and I think that's the reason. My left hand is always better than the right, because my left hand is just useless lol. But I still try to get better everyday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> At the end of the day practice makes perfect  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Thanks, I thought she meant that I left way too much space between the cuticle and the mani which can look really weird sometimes. I never intentionally do that unless my nails grow out a lot  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Being foreign I often misunderstand things hehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yeah, a large space can look weird, too. I've gotten better at the actual painting, using the method Scooby described. I am definitely not beyond cleanup; I could do without it for real life, but not for blog photos. I use a small angled paintbrush and acetone. I have shaky hands as well. I don't notice in your writing that you are from another country, but I know what you mean. We often explain ourselves to our friend from Slovakia; although her English is quite good, many American expressions and usage are new to her. Your manis look like you are careful and artistic.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I don't notice in your writing that you are from another country, but I know what you mean. We often explain ourselves to our friend from Slovakia; although her English is quite good, many American expressions and usage are new to her.
> 
> Your manis look like you are careful and artistic.


 Thank you for the compliment, I've been trying hard to fit in and use the correct spelling/wording whenever possible but I still feel like an outsider when I make these kinds of mistakes. I've only moved to the US last year so everything is still new to me but I've gotten a lot better at English  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment, I've been trying hard to fit in and use the correct spelling/wording whenever possible but I still feel like an outsider when I make these kinds of mistakes. I've only moved to the US last year so everything is still new to me but I've gotten a lot better at English  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You have always come across as elegant and well spoken to me. Don't worry about being like us Americans and just be you. I always love talking to exotic people that have moved here. Their accents and the way they talk always makes me want to ask them a ton of questions about their cultures. Sorry, I'm so nosy haha.

Now back to the topic at hand...

Hey beauty, that looks like a dupe of Zoya Rory which I recently purchased... maybe a little warmer

Scrangie's swatch:







> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Deborah Lippmann - Sweet dreams(3 coats). It's way brighter than how it looks like in the pictures!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

It is a bit brighter and a bit warmer, it also has a golden kinda holo flake  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was a day w no sun sadly, like well, like today for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> so the color is a bit distorted from what it actually is D: Also maybe I could have added another coat.


----------



## Senna Lupin

Right now i am wearing a pink nail .which looks something like this








... but not as good as that

Edit: Link removed, photo added


----------



## MissPrissTiff

I paint my nails about every other day &amp; have about 300 polishes, today it's Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear "Lacey Lavender". Soo lovely but wish I had OPI Parlez-vous OPI, but its been discontinued but wow! What a gorgeous color!


----------



## amberlamps

I'm wearing a very pale yellow by China Glaze. I'm too lazy  to go into the next room to get the name though.

As for messy manis, my nails usually look great and I have a very dirty secret for that. I just paint them willy-nilly (even getting it all over my fingers) and then take a shower and the gunk falls off, leaving perfectly polished nails.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing a very pale yellow by China Glaze. I'm too lazy  to go into the next room to get the name though.


 Let me guess...Lemon Fizz!


----------



## amberlamps

You made me get up and check, and I was wrong. It's Savina's You're My Sunshine. Don't know why I thought CG.


----------



## Meahlea

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing a very pale yellow by China Glaze. I'm too lazy  to go into the next room to get the name though.
> 
> As for messy manis, my nails usually look great and I have a very dirty secret for that. I just paint them willy-nilly (even getting it all over my fingers) and then take a shower and the gunk falls off, leaving perfectly polished nails.


So I'm not the only one who does this? It's just so easy.


----------



## jbird1175

I'm wearing Natty by Zoya... I purchased it through their promo last month. Loving the color!

(not my nails but my color)





Source


----------



## NotTheMama

> So I'm not the only one who does this? It's just so easy.


 I do the same thing, and the same on my toes, too!! When I get done, it looks like a three year old did my nails!!


----------



## ohsoosmexy

Color Club Cloud Nine is on my nails ATM.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *amberlamps* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing a very pale yellow by China Glaze. I'm too lazy  to go into the next room to get the name though.
> 
> As for messy manis, my nails usually look great and I have a very dirty secret for that. I just paint them willy-nilly (even getting it all over my fingers) and *then take a shower and the gunk falls off,* leaving perfectly polished nails.


 YES, YES YES, I love doing that,




that way its all the way on your nail but not touching any skin. looooveee doing that.


----------



## jaydhagberg

MAC Coffee Break - I love me some neutral taupe-browns.

 

​


----------



## katlyne

Julep Marion. so pretty.


----------



## OiiO

Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Sinderella

From top to bottom: no flash, flash and natural light.

And sorry for the claw hand, I'm in a rush packing for the trip to Florida  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

That's pretty!(also most of my nail polish pictures are claw hands XD )


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for the compliment, I've been trying hard to fit in and use the correct spelling/wording whenever possible but I still feel like an outsider when I make these kinds of mistakes. I've only moved to the US last year so everything is still new to me but I've gotten a lot better at English  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You're welcome! Correct spelling is always appreciated, but don't try too hard to fit in--most of us are fascinated by other cultures anyway (American culture is so relatively young, the sheer age and history of other cultures is amazing!) Any of us could easily have made the same mistake in this case; I think it was just a misunderstanding, not a language barrier.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wow, I can't believe you've only been here a year! Your English is great.

I'm currently wearing Essie Play Date as my base color, with a gradient of different size dots using OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI, Color Club Hydrangea Kiss, and Color Club Sweet Pea. I am so happy with it, I haven't changed my polish in days (unusual for me). Photos will be on my blog at 6 am Feb.8.


----------



## elizabethdennis

I always go for touch of tan. I am not very aggressive when it comes to choosing my nail color. I do want to try dark colors sometimes, but I never had the courage to do so. I don't know, maybe I'm just scared to step out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Jessismith

Oh gorgeous!! I'm such a sucker for a beautiful red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Sinderella From top to bottom: no flash, flash and natural light. And sorry for the claw hand, I'm in a rush packing for the trip to Florida  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

TGIF!! China Glaze Strawberry Fields, a vibrant coralish hot pink with gold shimmer.



And a funky photo of same  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Julep Rebel, 2 coats under Freedom TC


----------



## viccckyhoang

Butter London in Fiddlesticks _(Nail Polish + Lippy!)_


----------



## noxlunate

I'm wearing Milani's Rapid Cherry, I think and I too tend to do the showering and letting all the gunk come off that way thing!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Purity + Wet n Wild ColorIcon Rockin' Rubies


----------



## leah970

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Purity + Wet n Wild ColorIcon Rockin' Rubies


 beautiful! How did you do that?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *leah970* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> beautiful! How did you do that?


 Thank you!

I started by painting the whole nail with two coats of white (Zoya Purity) Added a top coat and let it dry. Then I started with the glitter at the base of the nail and slowly worked it up the nail towards the tips, feathering it with the brush where I wanted the glitter to end, making sort of a jagged reverse french tip! 

I used this instagram photo as my inspiration  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Julep - Ginger


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep - Ginger


&lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> &lt;3 &lt;3 &lt;3 LOOOOOOOOOOOOVE this


 it's SO pretty


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Just applied OPI Can't Let Go.  It feels so weird on my nails.


----------



## LyndaV

Wow, Julep Ginger is really pretty...Julep is really stepping it up in moving to holo polish.  Since I am an absolute junkie for holographic polishes I will have to get that one!


----------



## emma83

Todays nails.


----------



## katlyne

currently in transition. lol I'm probably going to use china glaze's Strawberry Fields, I saw a pic of it on here and I fell in LOVE so i went out and got a bottle today!


----------



## goldenmeans

Revlon Midnight Sparkle:





Am I the only one who dislikes accent nails? I saw a woman on the subway with that look the other day and it looked tacky in person.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Revlon Midnight Sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one who dislikes accent nails? I saw a woman on the subway with that look the other day and it looked tacky in person.


 oosh, I think you mean "I saw it the other day and didn't personally like it" theres no need to call something(that someone else OBVIOUSLY likes) tacky..different strokes for different folks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans

I call it like I see it...


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call it like I see it...


 ok but thats your opinion, I feel like perhaps you could have said "I don't think it looks good" that way you could "call it like you see it" without insulting someone else...

BUT ANYWAY; in other news, I do believe my nail polish collection has reached the 130 mark, and I've only worn about 2/3 looks like I'm gonna be posting here more often!


----------



## CheshireCookie

I like an accent nail, depending on the design...sometimes it's gaudy and other times super cute! As long as you (the wearer) likes it, then I say ROCK it! Btw...emma83, I am LOVING that pink! and the name of the polish lol I'm wearing hot pink with a black accent nail too! XD


----------



## goldenmeans

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok but thats your opinion, I feel like perhaps you could have said "I don't think it looks good" that way you could "call it like you see it" without insulting someone else...






I don't think she knows.

In news other than semantics, I pained my toes this color:


----------



## tgooberbutt

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's SO pretty


 ooo - very nice color. Is that matte too?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooo - very nice color. Is that matte too?


 it's a bit shiny, but not too much. I'd say less shiny than regular polish for sure.


----------



## sleepykat

> Revlon Midnight Sparkle:
> 
> Am I the only one who dislikes accent nails? I saw a woman on the subway with that look the other day and it looked tacky in person.


 I really like that Midnight Sparkle! I know a lot of people who think that glitter nail polish and blue nail polish are tacky, but I love them. There are a lot of people in both camps as far as liking or disliking accent nails, but overall in the nail polish community it is not considered tacky, just personal preference. There are a lot of accent nails that I like, but I'm usually not into the chunky ones (like fimo and caviar beads). I have seen them done well, I just personally don't want to wear them. I am, shockingly, not wearing any nail polish right now! Yup, I will have to dress up these naked digits before I go to sleep.


----------



## Jessismith

Glad you liked! It is so much better IRL than my crappy photo too!! Enjoy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> currently in transition. lol I'm probably going to use china glaze's Strawberry Fields, I saw a pic of it on here and I fell in LOVE so i went out and got a bottle today!


----------



## emma83

> Revlon Midnight Sparkle: Am I the only one who dislikes accent nails? I saw a woman on the subway with that look the other day and it looked tacky in person.


 Get a grip. Oh yes this is me calling it like it is also.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I *love *accent nails! I usually do something very simple though, like a contrasting color, or glitter on just 1 nail. Right now I'm rocking a green/blue holo type on my pinky, ring, middle and index fingers, and a beautiful bronze on my thumbs. It's very subtle, especially since the accent nail is my thumb, and the bronze is very similar to my skin tone.


----------



## Jessismith

I'm getting primed for Valentine's Day with L'Oreal Pink Me Up


----------



## happysmiles

I'm wearing Julep Joan!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm getting primed for Valentine's Day with L'Oreal Pink Me Up


 Very pretty. It looks classic.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Nailtini's Bloody Mary Polish with loose red glitter (from craft store) on top!

It seriously looks like Dorothy's red shoes in person lol

This photo looks SO messy and trust me, in person this looks SO much better!


----------



## diana16

That looks beautiful!!  ^^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

That looks gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> Very pretty. It looks classic.


 Tee hee! It's a little more vibrant than pic shows. Kinda Barbie Doll pink. I haven't worn such a pink polish since I don't know when!! Way girly.


> Nailtini's Bloody Mary Polish with loose red glitter (from craft store) on top! It seriously looks like Dorothy's red shoes in person


 That is seriously FABULOUS! I've got a little ruby slipper style planned later this week myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yeah for glittery redzzzz!!!


----------



## Baberanza

I also love accent nails. but can you girls BELIEVE I am not wearing any polish... =( they're all packed away in a box since I'm moving...all that prettiness. lol. someone come give me a mani!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Thanks beautymadn3ss, diana16 and Jessismith...I have had WAY too much fun with them! I work at a ballet studio and ALL the little kids were saying: "You're Dorothy from Oz!" lol, at one point (what timing!) one of our older students got out of class and said: "Agh, I want to go home, I'm tired...there's no place like home" and a fellow student commented: "Gonna click your heels together?" and I said: "I'll click my nails together!" and everyone cracked up! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks beautymadn3ss, diana16 and Jessismith...I have had WAY too much fun with them! I work at a ballet studio and ALL the little kids were saying: "You're Dorothy from Oz!" lol, at one point (what timing!) one of our older students got out of class and said: "Agh, I want to go home, I'm tired...there's no place like home" and a fellow student commented: "Gonna click your heels together?" and I said: "I'll click my nails together!" and everyone cracked up! lol


 those are some solid references XD


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I just made these nail art stickers:





I'm leaving them overnight/while I'm in class in the morning, and hopefully they'll be good to go then .

I'm going to put the ones with glitter on my ring and middle fingers, and the plain pink ones on my thumbs...simply adding to my current mani:





I made them with the following polishes: Essie Pink Diamond for the hearts and China Glaze It's A Trap-Eze! for the glitter.

Hopefully this works (the DIY  stickers)...and looks goof overall...*crossesfingers*


----------



## KeepOnSingin

My Valentine's Day nails:





Same base polishes as before (the green and bronze) with a pink Essie (don't remember the name right now), and CG It's a Trap-Eze to make the hearts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

ETA: Another pic


----------



## knailart

Red Rose Nails! Full details here: (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)

I did these on my younger sister (those are her great nails above) and was in love and re did them on my thumbs and ring fingers.. I love how Butter London's Knees Up looks like a foil behind the roses.


----------



## NotTheMama

Julep Cindy with Nailtini Millionaire as an accent nail. I used the Sally Hansen Insta Dry top coat....I am in love!! I painted my nails Sunday night and not one chip!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

My third and final Valentine's manicure for 2013

Orly Soul Mate + Heart Banners Stamping


----------



## Jessismith

> My third and final Valentine's manicure for 2013 Orly Soul Mate + Heart Banners Stamping


 Super duper cute!!


----------



## Jessismith

Ready for Valentine's Day! Covergirl Outlast Forever Festive with a little Essie Leading Lady accent


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super duper cute!!


 Thanks! Yours too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had fun with the V-day designs, last year I just did one that I hated so I gave up lol. But I'm ready to move on to other things....like St Paddy's day! That's my Birthday! 





I might do a personal challenge and try to do all green looks for March.


----------



## violina

Two coats of Sinful Colors "Let Me Go," one coat of Lucky 13 Lacquers "Ragdoll," and two coats of Lucky 13 Lacquers "Hey, Who Turns Off the Lights?" Sinful Colors is pretty light but I wanted to see how well Ragdoll would come out. "Hey, Who Turned Off the Lights" is a glow in the dark polish which works well (though I haven't been able to get a good picture since my camera is terrible).


----------



## DoinIt

I am wearing a bright red nail polish which is only available in Germany I thing - the company's name is Rival de Loop...luv it and it fits perfectly for Valentine's Day..:!




Unfortunately I do not have a picture of it, but if you should ever come to Berlin in your life, try to get one - they are great!


----------



## deactivateduser232015

OPI The One That Got Away. Because it's a beautiful colour that suits the holiday and because I have a terrible sense of humour ;D

Ugh such a bad job though. I literally painted it at 1:30 last night and didn't get a chance to clean it up because S L E E P (I fell asleep waiting for the top coat to dry) so such a mess.


----------



## Jessismith

I am starting to feel the pressure of spring time brights on the horizon. I still have so many vampy darks to squeeze in before then!! Aaiieeeee!


----------



## Rose25

Hello, I am wearing black nail polish right now.


----------



## LyndaV

This is my Valentine's/Mardi Gras manicure.  Don't know if you can see due to the flash, but the gold is in a heart shape.  

Edited to add:  I used OPI Can't Let Go, OPI Goldeneye, and Julep Cindy.


----------



## katie danielle

This is Julep's Minka that I painted on last night. I didn't know if a matte topcoat would work with it so I didn't use a topcoat, and I have tipwear from work already. I really love this color and finish though! I'm going to get a manicure after work to take care of my awful cuticles. I got this polish as part of the Peaceful Trio set and I really like Hailee and Brit but they look so similar I wish the Hailee was a bit more green.


----------



## Dalylah

Here's mine for today. KB Shimmer's Let's Get Star-ted.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's mine for today. KB Shimmer's Let's Get Star-ted.


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> me likey! So cute!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's mine for today. KB Shimmer's Let's Get Star-ted.


I just looooove funky glittered polishes XD gorgeous!


----------



## viccckyhoang

Deborah Lippmann's Before He Cheats





I love this nude shade (boyfriend does too) but the name is so weird! haha


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippmann's Before He Cheats
> 
> I love this nude shade (boyfriend does too) but the name is so weird! haha


 I think it's a song title.


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's a song title.


 it's still a weird name for a nail polish haha


----------



## Jessismith

Zoya Natty


----------



## tgooberbutt

oooooo.....staaaars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's mine for today. KB Shimmer's Let's Get Star-ted.


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> me likey! So cute!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just looooove funky glittered polishes XD gorgeous!





> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> oooooo.....staaaars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hehe thank you, I love it too!



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippmann's Before He Cheats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this nude shade (boyfriend does too) but the name is so weird! haha


 Love the gems Vicky!


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hehe thank you, I love it too!
> 
> Love the gems Vicky!


 thank you! myglam sent it a while back  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> perfect for valentine's day haha


----------



## Jessismith

Is anyone using an app called Nail Polish Book, or anything similar? .... You can keep an inventory if your polishes on your phone, so you can see your collection and not buy same/similar colors? Seems like this would be great as I'm always spending too much time comparing and trying to remember what I have while in the nail section. Then end up having dozens of almost same color! EDIT: on second thought, I started a new thread so as not to hijack NOTD  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## page5

Animal Instinct, Sally Hansen strips


----------



## Rachaface10

I am wearing Julep "Hoch". Its a really pretty emerald green color!


----------



## CheshireCookie

I need to clean them up a bit, and yeeees, I know Valentine's Day is over but I was so excited to do this.....Conversation Heart Candy Nails! &lt;3


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to clean them up a bit, and yeeees, I know Valentine's Day is over but I was so excited to do this.....Conversation Heart Candy Nails! &lt;3


 OH MY GOD THATS AMAZING! sweethearts are my favorite valentine's candy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)))


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to clean them up a bit, and yeeees, I know Valentine's Day is over but I was so excited to do this.....Conversation Heart Candy Nails! &lt;3


 Really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Vampsterdam


----------



## beautymadn3ss

So vampy! &lt;3 it


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Vampsterdam


 I have a few from that collection, I was on the fence about this one thought...it's gorgeous on you!


----------



## kriishu

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Vampsterdam


I love that colour! So classy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Thank you! I just love the whole Holland collection. Great colors. First time I've worn this one. Love it.


----------



## LyndaV

I bought this polish at least 6 months ago and finally tried it last night.  What in the world have I been waiting for?  I am in love.  Seriously.  I really love the look of the deep color jelly finishes with glitter...looking for an emerald green one or sapphire blue next.  Any suggestions?

This is Deborah Lippmann Let's Go Crazy


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to clean them up a bit, and yeeees, I know Valentine's Day is over but I was so excited to do this.....Conversation Heart Candy Nails! &lt;3


 Those are so cool!! I hate those candies (am I the only one who thinks they taste like chalk?), but I love how cute they are!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those are so cool!! I hate those candies (am I the only one who thinks they taste like chalk?), but I love how cute they are!


Thanks! Yeah, I don't eat them either lol If a deserty snack doesn't have at least 80% chocolate, I don't eat it!...but when I saw these nails online, I just had to lol


----------



## palmharborguy43

Layla Hologram

Edit: Link removed


----------



## Scooby Dynamite




----------



## katlyne

>


 Dear God that's pretty


----------



## brandarae

Julep Evangeline &amp; Rebel with the Freedom Top Coat


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to clean them up a bit, and yeeees, I know Valentine's Day is over but I was so excited to do this.....Conversation Heart Candy Nails! &lt;3


 A few years ago I did my nails with all of these different pastel polishes because my girlfriends wanted to see the colors on nails. I liked it so much I did the other hand. It was near Easter and my nails looked like little Easter eggs! It's so funny that I used the same colors! Wish I still had them.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A few years ago I did my nails with all of these different pastel polishes because my girlfriends wanted to see the colors on nails. I liked it so much I did the other hand. It was near Easter and my nails looked like little Easter eggs! It's so funny that I used the same colors! Wish I still had them.


Haha, yeah that's what my friends told me, just redo them for easter! All of these colors (except yellow) I just purchased at drugstore  Sally Hansen and CoverGirl brands!


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah that's what my friends told me, just redo them for easter! All of these colors (*except yellow)* I just purchased at drugstore  Sally Hansen and CoverGirl brands!


 is the yellow a butter london color?


----------



## CheshireCookie

Yes it is, its Butter London Jasper...I was NOT impressed with the formula though. It was kinda bad, but I love the color


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes it is, its Butter London Jasper...I was NOT impressed with the formula though. It was kinda bad, but I love the color


 Well that's disappointing coming from such an expensive brand :S


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Well that's disappointing coming from such an expensive brand :S


I know right?! Took three coats to make it look like this, and I can STILL see through a bit and it really wanted to be streaky :-/


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right?! Took three coats to make it look like this, and I can STILL see through a bit and it really wanted to be streaky :-/


 wow that sux :S


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right?! Took three coats to make it look like this, and I can STILL see through a bit and it really wanted to be streaky :-/


 If I'm paying $15 for a nail polish is sure as hell better not take three coats.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> If I'm paying $15 for a nail polish is sure as hell better not take three coats.


 preach it girl!


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> preach it girl!


 speakin o' the expensive nail polish. during Ulta's 21 days of beauty, one the the days has butter london nail polishes for $9!!!!! limit 2 though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Any yellow polish is a pain...I haven't found one yet that applies in one or 2 coats perfectly.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 That is one of my favorite polishes of all time. It looks fab in photographs, and even better in person.


----------



## sleepykat

OPI Liquid Sand in 'Can't Let Go'

I took a lot of photos, since the polish looked so different depending on the light; the photos are on my blog.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought this polish at least 6 months ago and finally tried it last night.  What in the world have I been waiting for?  I am in love.  Seriously.  I really love the look of the deep color jelly finishes with glitter...looking for an emerald green one or sapphire blue next.  Any suggestions?
> 
> This is Deborah Lippmann Let's Go Crazy


 For green, I would suggest layering Zoya Frida with Milani glitter in Teal (#582).


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> speakin o' the expensive nail polish. during Ulta's 21 days of beauty, one the the days has butter london nail polishes for $9!!!!! limit 2 though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That;s only in stores though, right?


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Yes it is, its Butter London Jasper...I was NOT impressed with the formula though. It was kinda bad, but I love the color


Honestly I have quite a few yellows and they all are horrible, regardless of brand. Something bad with yellow. I usually thin them a tiny bit and do more coats to get control of them.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That;s only in stores though, right?


 nope, both stores and online  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Decoded


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orly Decoded


 I like that; do you happen to know if Color Club Status Update is similar?


----------



## sleepykat

Orly Rococo A-Go-Go; it's a duo chrome dark purple that flashes fuchsia and gold. (photos on my blog)

I love it! Great for winter. A little vampy.


----------



## hiheather

China Glaze Frostbite with Sally Hansen Showgirl Chic on top.


----------



## Jessismith

> I like that; do you happen to know if Color Club Status Update is similar?


 I'm sorry, not familiar with that one.


----------



## Meahlea

Salon Perfect - Star Light, Star Bright. Please don't judge my icky cuticles. First nail photo ever, with my phone. polish is a little more turquoise in real life, but it was darn impossible to get a better pic than this.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze Frostbite with Sally Hansen Showgirl Chic on top.


 I like this combo very much.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy

I know this is going to sound really dumb but I'm not huge on nail polish so excuse me but what is a "jelly sandwich"?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this is going to sound really dumb but I'm not huge on nail polish so excuse me but what is a "jelly sandwich"?


 It's when you sandwich a layer of glitter between two layers of polish that aren't opaque...meaning you can see thru them with one coat. Usually polish with a 'jelly' finish...not a creme or a shimmer.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this is going to sound really dumb but I'm not huge on nail polish so excuse me but what is a "jelly sandwich"?


 I did this one a while back...with Zoya Maya


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *heartsandwhimsy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I know this is going to sound really dumb but I'm not huge on nail polish so excuse me but what is a "jelly sandwich"?


 Here's another with Zoya Coraline - 2 coats coraline, one coat glitter, one more coat coraline


----------



## babycat

I'm wearing Zoya Robyn.


----------



## sleepykat

> I know this is going to sound really dumb but I'm not huge on nail polish so excuse me but what is a "jelly sandwich"?


 You are not alone. I mentioned it on my blog and my best friend asked if I made it up. Every hobby seems to come with its own terminology, whether it's cars, fishing, quilting, nail polish, whatever. Polish addicts often speak of things like VNL (visible nail line, where the polish isn't opaque enough to cover the line where your nail tip is whitish), Untrieds (polishes we've collected and haven't worn yet), and lemming (used both as a verb as in lusting after a certain polish, and as a noun to describe that desire or that desired polish). Then it sounds like animal cruelty when we get that polish or one close enough: "I think it was enough to kill that lemming..." Frankens, indies, hairy glitter, holos, flakies, blurple, etc. Crazy, huh? I'm no expert, I just pick it up from nail blogs. Beautiful jelly sandwiches, Scooby384! I love how jelly sandwiches completely change the look of both polishes.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful jelly sandwiches, Scooby384! I love how jelly sandwiches completely change the look of both polishes.


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those are the only two I have tried....I'm not really into that I guess lol


----------



## hiheather

> I like this combo very much.


 Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SistaPlease

Obviously an oldie, but still going strong. Color Club in Mamba, Milani Nail Art Polish in White, and top coat Seche Vite!


----------



## diana16

I never knew there was such a thing called "jelly sandwhich" thanks to whoever asked and answered  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to try this.


----------



## Nailificent

Hi, my name is Laura-Jane and i have only signed up today. I'm not much of a make-up, and just tend to wear my usual safe face when going out. However i really love nails, i always have them polished and i am currently sporting a cute little puppy paw print nail art. I recently started up a blog to showcase my designs and give other people ideas and a how to guide to create different types of nail art. Would love it you could all check it out (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.) Thank you x


----------



## leah970

> Originally Posted by *Nailificent* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi, my name is Laura-Jane and i have only signed up today. I'm not much of a make-up, and just tend to wear my usual safe face when going out. However i really love nails, i always have them polished and i am currently sporting a cute little puppy paw print nail art. I recently started up a blog to showcase my designs and give other people ideas and a how to guide to create different types of nail art. Would love it you could all check it out (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.) Thank you x


 Like your blog, and great ideas for nail art! Hope you share more!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Color Club Wild Cactus + China Glaze Golden Enchantment


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *babycat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya Robyn.


My favorite blue creme polish ever!


----------



## heartsandwhimsy

> It's when you sandwich a layer of glitter between two layers of polish that aren't opaque...meaning you can see thru them with one coat. Usually polish with a 'jelly' finish...not a creme or a shimmer.


 You guys are awesome. .. thank you! I love the way that looks and am going to try it the next time I paint my nails! I received that green color club nail polish in my BB this month and was bummed because I'm not super into polish and thw other color clubs I have tried were awful.... streaky and chipped right away but I gotta say I tried it and was shocked went on nice and creamy and today is day two with zero chips so this ended up being a win for me. I did usw seche vite (sp?) As the base and top coat this time so maybe that played a part. Idk


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Wild Cactus + China Glaze Golden Enchantment


whaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......this is GORGEOUS! I LOVE THIS, and I can try it because I received this polish in Birchbox too :-D


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Wild Cactus + China Glaze Golden Enchantment
> whaaaaaaaaaaaaa.......this is GORGEOUS! I LOVE THIS, and I can try it because I received this polish in Birchbox too :-D
> 
> Thank you! I love the look of the larger-than-usual french tip, gives my nails kind of a fake nail look lol! (Just some tips for this look: Use some scotch tape to make the french tips...put on a base coat, let dry for an hour or so, then take a strip of tape and stick it to your arm, then pull it off and stick it to the nail. Making the tape less sticky helps it to not pull off your base coat. Then remove the tape right away after painting on the tip!)
> 
> And dontcha know I just chipped one of my corners off opening the car door....***sighhhhhhhhh***


----------



## katie danielle

Hey ladies -

How do you go about getting that look with glitter polishes either starting at the tip or the lunula and having it go from super concentrated to faded out/sparse? I love that look and am wondering if there is a technique to get it right. Sort of like the pretty blue/silver one above. Also, I think on this thread I saw a GORGEOUS one using a smokey grayish purple color with gold glitter tips.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thank you! I love the look of the larger-than-usual french tip, gives my nails kind of a fake nail look lol!


 Wait, your nails _aren't_ fake? They are so pretty! I also LOVE that Wild Cactus tips look.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Hey ladies - How do you go about getting that look with glitter polishes either starting at the tip or the lunula and having it go from super concentrated to faded out/sparse? I love that look and am wondering if there is a technique to get it right. Sort of like the pretty blue/silver one above. Also, I think on this thread I saw a GORGEOUS one using a smokey grayish purple color with gold glitter tips.


 I apply glitter polish at the tip in a line and use a brush to drag it down. Then reapply the glitter at the tips if it becomes too sparse looking.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I apply glitter polish at the tip in a line and use a brush to drag it down. Then reapply the glitter at the tips if it becomes too sparse looking.


 Do you use a paintbrush or something other than the brush that comes with the glitter polish, or just use the same brush?


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Do you use a paintbrush or something other than the brush that comes with the glitter polish, or just use the same brush?


 Both, depending on how much effort I want to put in lol. I bought a paint brush kit for $7 @ Joann's and have a few nail art brushes I picked up on sale @ Sally's. I think a paint brush will give you a better faded out look, as the polish brush may still have stuff on it. You just need to play around and see what works best for you.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

2 coats of Julep's Joan &lt;3


----------



## annabeautybox

Mavala 153 lagoon, orly powder puff and essence nail jewel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Thank you! I love the look of the larger-than-usual french tip, gives my nails kind of a fake nail look lol!
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, your nails _aren't_ fake? They are so pretty! I also LOVE that Wild Cactus tips look.
Click to expand...

 Yep, they are real...and I do them myself! And thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I haven't changed my polish in a few weeks (the only thing I've done is put hearts on for Valentine's Day)...but tomorrow I'm going to get my gels taken off and go au naturale for awhile (no enhancements). I'll post pics soon, I promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies -
> 
> How do you go about getting that look with glitter polishes either starting at the tip or the lunula and having it go from super concentrated to faded out/sparse? I love that look and am wondering if there is a technique to get it right. Sort of like the pretty blue/silver one above. Also, I think on this thread I saw a GORGEOUS one using a smokey grayish purple color with gold glitter tips.


 Check youtube! There are LOADS of nail tutorials/tips/tricks/how tos...if you type in 'glitter gradient nail tutorial' there should be a ton!

If I am doing a glitter gradient starting at the tip of the nail, I use a small piece of a wedge cosmetic sponge. I paint some glitter onto the sponge, then dab it on the nail starting at the tips so most of the glitter is at the tip, then dabbing down to the halfway point of the nail with what is left on the sponge. Sometimes it takes several times of adding little swipes of glitter to the sponge to get the desired saturation of glitter. (example below)





When starting at the cuticle and going up toward the tips, you could try the method above with the sponge, but I find the glitter gets on my skin too much and I hate that lol. Lucy's Stash has a great tutorial for how she gets a gradient starting at the cuticle. (her video tutorial below)


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mavala 153 lagoon, orly powder puff and essence nail jewel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So cute! Love this!


----------



## coffeecardigan

My husband is making me this!  http://product-hag.blogspot.com/2012/02/how-to-build-your-own-nail-polish-rack.html  I love that there is no back to it so that the wall color is visible.  I can't wait to have my polishes on display; it will be so much easier to NOT purchase dupes.


----------



## katie danielle

Thank you so much Scooby! I didn't exactly know what the effect was called so I wasn't coming up with much in my searches, but now I'm finding a ton using "glitter gradient" which DUH I should have thought of. Just got Essie's Penny Talk and I'm dying to try it out, wonder if this would work on a metallic, maybe using a rose gold glitter? Hmmm I'll find out tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband is making me this!  http://product-hag.blogspot.com/2012/02/how-to-build-your-own-nail-polish-rack.html  I love that there is no back to it so that the wall color is visible.  I can't wait to have my polishes on display; it will be so much easier to NOT purchase dupes.


 I like this rack! I don't like the ones that have nothing on the front at all. This one has a part in the front that kinda protects the polish from falling yay! If I ever ask the bf to make one I would go for this one for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much Scooby! I didn't exactly know what the effect was called so I wasn't coming up with much in my searches, but now I'm finding a ton using "glitter gradient" which DUH I should have thought of. Just got Essie's Penny Talk and I'm dying to try it out, wonder if this would work on a metallic, maybe using a rose gold glitter? Hmmm I'll find out tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 No prob! Have fun trying different types of combinations and seeing what works best!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 coats of Julep's Joan &lt;3


 Ermahgerd I must have this! I adore this color and it looks fantastic with your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ermahgerd I must have this! I adore this color and it looks fantastic with your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lmao @ Ermahgerd! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has a tiny bit more blue than what the picture shows though, the camera doesn't seem to capture blue all that well.


----------



## sleepykat

Two coats Zoya Shay and two coats Revlon Girly


----------



## sleepykat

> Thank you so much Scooby! I didn't exactly know what the effect was called so I wasn't coming up with much in my searches, but now I'm finding a ton using "glitter gradient" which DUH I should have thought of. Just got Essie's Penny Talk and I'm dying to try it out, wonder if this would work on a metallic, maybe using a rose gold glitter? Hmmm I'll find out tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The gradient works with metallics and all sorts of polish. I found this photo online with Essie Penny Talk, from a blog, catsclawspolish, I think.


----------



## hiheather

> Hey ladies - How do you go about getting that look with glitter polishes either starting at the tip or the lunula and having it go from super concentrated to faded out/sparse? I love that look and am wondering if there is a technique to get it right. Sort of like the pretty blue/silver one above. Also, I think on this thread I saw a GORGEOUS one using a smokey grayish purple color with gold glitter tips.


 I've found the easiest way for me to do it with glitter is to apply a thin coat all over the nail (or of your choosing) then apply a second coat about halfway down your nail to the tip. A third layer on the tips l. Basically just build up the glitter. I have zero chipping with this mani since Tuesday. I'm so amazed. A+ for Sally Hansen glitters.


----------



## hiheather

Revlon Electric Pink


----------



## coffeecardigan

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Two coats Zoya Shay and two coats Revlon Girly


 Ooh, I have both!  I'll have to try this.


----------



## coffeecardigan

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like this rack! I don't like the ones that have nothing on the front at all. This one has a part in the front that kinda protects the polish from falling yay! If I ever ask the bf to make one I would go for this one for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!  You can also get decorative trim for the front, which I might do to the highest shelf.  I am really excited to not have to dig through my drawer anymore!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

^ No flash





^ Flash

It's OPI Don't Socra-Tease Me!

And these are my *real, natural nails! *After 5 weeks of gel, I went au naturale  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It feels so weird, since these are much shorter and thinner, but they're also in much better condition than my nails were before I had the gel set put on, so it's all good! And the color -- _perfect_ for spring!!


----------



## goldenmeans

Pixi- Evening Emerald


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pixi- Evening Emerald


 I like this green, so pretty.


----------



## msbelle

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay!  You can also get decorative trim for the front, which I might do to the highest shelf.  I am really excited to not have to dig through my drawer anymore!


 I love that rack. Is that your blog?


----------



## msbelle

Wearing Porchester Square by nails inc. I have this in the mini but also got the new set from QVC, item # A234821. In a few days I'm going to add Sephora by OPI It's Real 18K Gold top coat.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing Porchester Square by nails inc. I have this in the mini but also got the new set from QVC, item # A234821. In a few days I'm going to add* Sephora by OPI It's Real 18K Gold top coat.*


 I love that top coat. it looks so good on pretty much everything


----------



## Jessismith

> Pixi- Evening Emerald


 An absolutely gorgeous shade of teal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Working my way into some spring color, hurray! L'Oreal Versailles Romance, with Sally Hanson Glass Slipper topcoat.


----------



## msbelle

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love that top coat. it looks so good on pretty much everything



It does. My favorite look with this is on the lighter colors. I loved it with an off white, and neutrals. I also wore it a lot during the holidays with the reds, blues, purples, and greens.


----------



## hiheather

Julep - Morgan


----------



## coffeecardigan

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep - Morgan


 I just got that in a swap and I love it!  Not necessarily unique, but I couldn't stop looking at my nails!


----------



## hiheather

> I just got that in a swap and I love it! Â Not necessarily unique, but I couldn't stop looking at my nails!


 Me either! I typically hate all things purple but this one is amazing.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep - Morgan


 I have this color but havent tried it, I bet it looks great with the matte top coat.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Stupid tip wear...so...I added...GLITTER!





First I did a coat of white on the tips, then I put on China Glaze It's A Trap-Eze, and finally, Color Club Backstage Pass. It's been ages since I did glitter since I didn't want to put it on my gel nails since it takes so much polish remover to get off, so whatevs. The only reason I even got my nails polished the other day is it was only $2 more after the the removal of my gel set, so I'm not too upset that the polish started to chip already. It looks way better IRL...but oh well.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

My first Jelly sandwich, 2 coats of DL"s Call Me Irresponsible, 1 coat of Revlon's Girly, 1 coat of Call Me Irresponsible, 1 coat of Seche VIte. In that order.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Jelly sandwich, 2 coats of DL"s Call Me Irresponsible, 1 coat of Revlon's Girly, 1 coat of Call Me Irresponsible, 1 coat of Seche VIte. In that order.


 omg 5 coats of polish lol 

looks good to me for your first jelly though!


----------



## katie danielle

Very pretty. Did you push back your cuticles after painting your nails?



> My first Jelly sandwich, 2 coats of DL"s Call Me Irresponsible, 1 coat of Revlon's Girly, 1 coat of Call Me Irresponsible, 1 coat of Seche VIte. In that order.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I always use at least 4 coats of polish every time (sometimes 5 or 6)..that's probably why my manicures last so long lol (Base coat, at least two layers of polish depending on the color, top coat, most of the time I add a glitter, and then one or 2 more layers of top coat depending on how many it takes to smooth out the glitter) All you have to do is know what to use and how to use it, and it's like armor...stays on me for dayssss (with normal wear) I don't work with my hands or wash dishes (dishwasher lol)


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> omg 5 coats of polish lol
> 
> looks good to me for your first jelly though!


 lmao, yup 5 coats, but Call Me Irresponsible is SUPER sheer, they are thin coats too. It lasted like 3-4 days(?) before it chipped



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Very pretty. Did you push back your cuticles after painting your nails?


 I might have, I'm not sure, I always leave room between the cuticle and the polish, but when I "leave room" I can't just leave a little, I leave a bunch XD It's either no room and a messy mani or lots of room XD  Sometimes I get the in-between XD


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I always use at least 4 coats of polish every time (sometimes 5 or 6)..that's probably why my manicures last so long lol


 What? If I use that many, it peels off in like 2 days! 

Anyway, I decided I didn't like the polish I did earlier tonight, so I decided to just take it all off and go au naturale for real. Nothing but a few coats of clear:





It's been ages since I saw my nails bare for more than 5 minutes. That was actually my original plan when I got my gel set removed the other day, but color called my name, lol. I like this though. It's different for me...very, very understated. Two of my friends didn't even believe me when I I said I only had clear on, so I had to take a pic for evidence.


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What? If I use that many, it peels off in like 2 days!


 
I'm pretty sure I'm the same way, the thicker my polish, the faster it peels (ESPECIALLY in the shower!)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I'm not talking about thick polish lol. Thin coats of the right things in the right order work very well. Currently wearing base coat, 2 coats of color, top coat, a layer of stamping, and more top coat. Pic tomorrow!


----------



## msbelle

I almost always begin with four layers. I don't wear base as often as I should but I usually put three layers of polish, sometimes two, and top coat. Porchester Square covers really well, I used two of polish, Seche Vite top coat. So with base it's five layers. A few days later I add another top coat or change color. Your jelly sandwich looks perfect to me, love those colors. I love seeing what everybody puts together. So many beautiful manicures.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first Jelly sandwich, 2 coats of DL"s Call Me Irresponsible, 1 coat of Revlon's Girly, 1 coat of Call Me Irresponsible, 1 coat of Seche VIte. In that order.


 This is a great combo.


----------



## Dalylah

KB Shimmer Iris My Case


----------



## Lin Point

Avon Speed Dry Crystal Calm, I'm loving brown nail polishes right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a great combo.


 Thank you ^^



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> KB Shimmer Iris My Case


 *drools* I wanted that one of course, but ended up getting colors that I definitely can't find in my collection.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> KB Shimmer Iris My Case


Oh my, I'm in looooove


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you ^^
> 
> *drools* I wanted that one of course, but ended up getting colors that I definitely can't find in my collection.


 I got Get Clover It and Lottie Dottie but I haven't worn them yet.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my, I'm in looooove


Hehe yup it's gorgeous.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Get Clover It and Lottie Dottie but I haven't worn them yet.
> 
> Hehe yup it's gorgeous.


 I got Get Clover It too &lt;3 and Jack


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got Get Clover It too &lt;3 and Jack


Ooooh I didn't get Jack because I was trying to be good. I'd love to see pictures when you have them please!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> KB Shimmer Iris My Case


 This is perfect for Easter.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Hot Pink Zebra


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooooh I didn't get Jack because I was trying to be good. I'd love to see pictures when you have them please!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> totally! I will make sure I post them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got my tracking number yesterday, so either this week or next I'll get em.

















I know this is SUPER late, but I wanted to do a Valentine's day look and here's what I did, it's not the greatest and I don't love it much. 3 coats of Revlon's Pink Lingerie(2 were too sheer), 1 coat of Revlon's Heavenly, hearts made with Wet n Wild Fergalicious and Nailtini Bloody Mary. Heavenly's glitter sunk into my polish for some reason and my bf was messing with me saying it looked like cheese  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is perfect for Easter.


 Yup. Hub said it looked like an easter egg hehe



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hot Pink Zebra


 Wowza woman, now that is bright and I love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hot Pink Zebra
> Wowza woman, now that is bright and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I've been wanting to do this one for a while now


----------



## sleepykat

> KB Shimmer Iris My Case


 That's my kind of polish, and it looks great on you. I love that whole collection. I almost bought Iris My Case and Lottie Dottie, but then I found my two biggest polish lemmings on blog sales: Whimsical Ideas by Pam Seuss and Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings. Squee! They're in the mail.


----------



## sleepykat

Color Club Status Update, top coat is Orly Sec 'n' Dry


----------



## sleepykat

> Hot Pink Zebra


 Beautiful, as always. Do you like the Bundle Monster stamping plates?


----------



## Yukiko

None. I have a job that in the manual, refrains me from being able to wear it. I deal with food and drinks, so I assume it has to do with that. Wish I could, but I can't leave a job that pays me as good as it does, just to wear polish.... but I CAN paint my toes. Rather my fingers though.

My toes are painted with Foil Me Once by Color Club I got in a Wantable box last month. I need to repaint too, but I hate how my toenails look. They aren't rounded on top, they are kinda flat on top, and looks bleh in the light. ):


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my kind of polish, and it looks great on you. I love that whole collection. I almost bought Iris My Case and Lottie Dottie, but then I found my two biggest polish lemmings on blog sales: Whimsical Ideas by Pam Seuss and Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings. Squee! They're in the mail.


 OMG I die they are both gorgeous!!


----------



## Meahlea

the new Hard Candy 642 fun n' festive









Apologies for the shoddy cuticles. Didn't have the patience to deal with them, especially since I'm considering taking it off right now. I picked this up yesterday at wally world because my school colors are green and orange (Whoosh!) but it's just a little too ridiculous for me. Figured I'd post it up since these just came out and I hadn't seen any swatches of it anywhere. Pictures are pretty true to color.


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's my kind of polish, and it looks great on you. I love that whole collection. I almost bought Iris My Case and Lottie Dottie, but then I found my two biggest polish lemmings on blog sales: Whimsical Ideas by Pam Seuss and Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings. Squee! They're in the mail.


 Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings is really similar to KB Shimmer Let's Get Star-ted, with the exception of the stars (see below). They both have the black, blue, and purple in the milky base. Very pretty! I love Whimsical Ideas. I'm a sucker for blues!



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's mine for today. KB Shimmer's Let's Get Star-ted.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote:Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Quote:Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hot Pink Zebra








Beautiful, as always. Do you like the Bundle Monster stamping plates?


I do like them, I have both sets....unless they have come out with a third set, in which case I have the first 2 sets lol.


----------



## hiheather

China Glaze - Ultamate Holiday


----------



## NotTheMama

Julep Lauren &amp; Leslie. I was going to do them the other way with all black and the pink accent color but before I started I thought that would be a lot of black. When I got done I thought, wow, that's a LOT of pink!!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Ultamate Holiday


 Looks great on you, so sparkly.


----------



## shandimessmer

I just changed mine to the Wet N Wild Megalast in Haze of Love. Very similar to the Revlon one that I was wearing before this, but it's still a pretty color and I only have a mini bottle of it, and I'm trying to use it up!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Chanel Le Vernis in 513 Black Pearl(also, the bf's Valentine's day present for me :3 )


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Le Vernis in 513 Black Pearl(also, the bf's Valentine's day present for me :3 )


 ermz. hello, awesome boyfriend alert! lol


----------



## coffeecardigan

> Originally Posted by *shandimessmer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just changed mine to the Wet N Wild Megalast in Haze of Love. Very similar to the Revlon one that I was wearing before this, but it's still a pretty color and I only have a mini bottle of it, and I'm trying to use it up!


 I love Haze of Love!  Such an unsung hero of winter nail polishes.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Le Vernis in 513 Black Pearl(also, the bf's Valentine's day present for me :3 )


 Lucky girl! Thats a great color looks very classy.


----------



## LyndaV

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hot Pink Zebra


 Scooby, your stamping is PERFECT!  I have that plate as well and just let me say that it doesn't turn out looking quite like that.  My lines are always a bit blurry, yours are quite crisp.  You willing to do a stamping class for us?  PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!!

Daliyah - Iris My Case is absolutely gorgeous...now on my wish list. The star one too!   And Beautymadn3ss...that is the prettiest black I have ever seen!

I am loving all the beautiful manis posted lately!!  Keep up the good work ladies, you are all giving me great ideas and inspriring me to try some of the unused in my collection 



 (I've been wanting to use this smiley forever too!).


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And Beautymadn3ss...that is the prettiest black I have ever seen!
Quote:
Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ermz. hello, awesome boyfriend alert! lol
Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lucky girl! Thats a great color looks very classy.
haha thanks ^^, there was a wish list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He picked one of the items which was the Chanel polish and he picked the color himself. I knew what items were in the list, but it was still a surprise cuz I didn't know what he would get me XD


----------



## Yukiko

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Le Vernis in 513 Black Pearl(also, the bf's Valentine's day present for me :3 )


 
I love the matte look of it. Kind of makes me think of black construction paper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

It's actually shiny XD  You can tell if you click on the picture, but I bet it would look cool matte too XD


----------



## hiheather

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks great on you, so sparkly.


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









Chanel Le Vernis in 513 Black Pearl(also, the bf's Valentine's day present for me :3 )

     So pretty!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!


 Thank you, your CG is gorgeous!


----------



## hiheather

Thanks!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite




----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 oof. so cute. I always love your nails.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> oof. so cute. I always love your nails.


Thank you! I wanted to try this combo because it reminds me of Jawbreakers lol!







> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hot Pink Zebra
> Scooby, your stamping is PERFECT!  I have that plate as well and just let me say that it doesn't turn out looking quite like that.  My lines are always a bit blurry, yours are quite crisp.  You willing to do a stamping class for us?  PPPLLLEEEAAASSSEEE!!
> Thank you! I've never tried to do a tutorial...but all I can say is that I use the Konad black special polish for stamping, and it works amazingly for clear and crisp lines! Also, try not to press too hard when stamping, it can smoosh the design and blur the edges.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
I love that combo! It's so cute!!

I just did my nails...since it's relaxing to me, and I've had a crazy busy, stressful last few days, and I had nothing but a clear on, I had plenty of space to play! I tried 2 of my newer polishes for the first time, first just using my ring finger for the accent nail, but after I did that, I decided it would look better with my pinky added as well, so I took the purple off my pinkies and did them the green with silver sparkles, and I love it!!





This is Forever 21's Love &amp; Beauty in Grape (the purple, obviously lol), Fresh Paint's Pistachio (the light green),  and Wet N Wild Teasy Peasy (the silver glitter).

I am *in love* with the Forever 21 Polish. This is just *1* coat!! And not even a thick one at that!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Borghese Carnevale Grape


----------



## msbelle

This is an old picture. It was my first attempt at doing zebra stripes. Ipsy sent out polishes by theBalm, and I love their makeup so I had to order this right away in Strawberry Fields Forevah. Our school colors are red and black (I also use white when I need 3 colors in nail art).
 I think I need to make the stripes closer together.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an old picture. It was my first attempt at doing zebra stripes. Ipsy sent out polishes by theBalm, and I love their makeup so I had to order this right away in Strawberry Fields Forevah. Our school colors are red and black (I also use white when I need 3 colors in nail art).
> 
> I think I need to make the stripes closer together.


 That looks really good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msbelle

Thank you! I watched videos and looked on blogs for how to do them. Then I got out my theBalm Shady Lady Vol 2 palette and tried to copy it a bit, and that's what I ended up with. I'm going to try one with pink next.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Revlon Heavenly over Julep Morgan.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revlon Heavenly over Julep Morgan.


 I like those two together. Im still looking for heavenly.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I like those two together. Im still looking for heavenly.


 I've seen them in RiteAid, Walgreen' s, and Wal-Mart.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revlon Heavenly over Julep Morgan.


 That looks really cute!


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revlon Heavenly over Julep Morgan.


 LOVE IT


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've seen them in RiteAid, Walgreen' s, and Wal-Mart.


 Thanks, but Im in Germany I have to look on ebay or a store that will ship them here.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, but Im in Germany I have to look on ebay or a store that will ship them here.


 oh that makes sense there, I'm sure you'll be able to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

Decided to go a little more natural looking for a while since I've been doing funky brighter stuff....

OPI Don't Pretzel My Buttons

OPI Pirouette My Whistle (glitter)

Essie Matte About You topcoat

My poor cuticles...the weather has been changing drastically from day to day hold/cold, etc so they get so red! My moisturizer and argan oil stay close by me constantly lol


----------



## annabeautybox

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cute! Love this!


 

thank you!


----------



## JC327

Th



> oh that makes sense there, I'm sure you'll be able to find it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Thanks Gabi, I hope.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to go a little more natural looking for a while since I've been doing funky brighter stuff....
> 
> OPI Don't Pretzel My Buttons
> 
> OPI Pirouette My Whistle (glitter)
> 
> Essie Matte About You topcoat
> 
> My poor cuticles...the weather has been changing drastically from day to day hold/cold, etc so they get so red! My moisturizer and argan oil stay close by me constantly lol


 I really, really like that! It's very elegant, and understated. The Don't Pretzel My Buttons reminds me of an Essie color, Sand Tropez which is one of my favorites!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus

Hard candy gummy green

&lt;333


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really, really like that! It's very elegant, and understated. The Don't Pretzel My Buttons reminds me of an Essie color, Sand Tropez which is one of my favorites!


Thanks!


----------



## Jessismith

Pistachio Dream, from the new L'Oreal Versailles Romance spring collection. It's March, I'm diving head first into Spring this year!



It's more mint, less sage than this pic shows.


----------



## Jessismith

Edit - Woops, sorry - triple post!


----------



## Jessismith

Edit - Woops, sorry - triple post!


----------



## diana16

That l'oreal color is gorgeous! I love pastel nailpolishes so spring time is when my collection grows


----------



## FunAtTheCircus

Essie's Fiji.. I've used this color for my past 2 manicures. So I've been wearing it for 10 days or so.


----------



## goldenmeans

H&amp;M Active Blue


----------



## beautymadn3ss

My little go at a "chevron mani" I just wanted to do something simple to start up, it's not perfect, trust me I know. But I was having really bad luck with this mani. Dark color is Revlon Vixen, nude color is Essie Sand Tropez


----------



## hiheather

^I really like that Revlon color!




Accent nail is Revlon - Black Lingerie the other is Revlon - Hushed Blush I'm unsure of the mix. Will probably add a matte top coat tomorrow.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ^I really like that Revlon color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accent nail is Revlon - Black Lingerie the other is Revlon - Hushed Blush
> 
> I'm unsure of the mix. Will probably add a matte top coat tomorrow.


 I may just have to go out and purchase Hushed Blush now, that is too too preeeeetty!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little go at a "chevron mani" I just wanted to do something simple to start up, it's not perfect, trust me I know. But I was having really bad luck with this mani. Dark color is Revlon Vixen, nude color is Essie Sand Tropez


Love the cute little chevron!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little go at a "chevron mani" I just wanted to do something simple to start up, it's not perfect, trust me I know. But I was having really bad luck with this mani. Dark color is Revlon Vixen, nude color is Essie Sand Tropez


 Its cute! I


----------



## hiheather

> I may just have to go out and purchase Hushed Blush now, that is too too preeeeetty!


 It is a really pretty nude color! I love Revlon so much for their nude colors.


----------



## JC327

365 days of color crush on you and OPI glitter be good to me. Sorry for the crazy cutiles this winter has been rough on my hands.


----------



## sleepykat

> China Glaze - Ultamate Holiday


 Very pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

> Chanel Le Vernis in 513 Black Pearl(also, the bf's Valentine's day present for me :3 )


 He did a great job picking the color.


----------



## sleepykat

> Hard candy gummy green &lt;333


 I want that whole collection.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ^I really like that Revlon color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accent nail is Revlon - Black Lingerie the other is Revlon - Hushed Blush
> 
> I'm unsure of the mix. Will probably add a matte top coat tomorrow.


 It is a gorgeous color I love it! Super vampy! 

I love your mani btw! Both colors look amazing and they work great together. 



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I may just have to go out and purchase Hushed Blush now, that is too too preeeeetty!
> 
> Love the cute little chevron!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its cute! I


 Thank you ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> He did a great job picking the color.


 He said he chose that one, because it was the only one that looked different...In my head I was thinking: Peridot... But he loves pearl finishes so he picked that one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it :3


----------



## fanchette

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> totally! I will make sure I post them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I got my tracking number yesterday, so either this week or next I'll get em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know this is SUPER late, but I wanted to do a Valentine's day look and here's what I did, it's not the greatest and I don't love it much. 3 coats of Revlon's Pink Lingerie(2 were too sheer), 1 coat of Revlon's Heavenly, hearts made with Wet n Wild Fergalicious and Nailtini Bloody Mary. Heavenly's glitter sunk into my polish for some reason and my bf was messing with me saying it looked like cheese  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm kinda behind on this thread but OMG I love love this this manicure. It reminds me of laffy taffy (cherry maybe)? the one they put the sugar sprinkles on if you get a full size bar. Delish and so cute!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pistachio Dream, from the new L'Oreal Versailles Romance spring collection.
> 
> It's March, I'm diving head first into Spring this year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more mint, less sage than this pic shows.


 I love love love this, but I need to stop buying mint polish! it's starting to get sad.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

OPI "Suzi's Hungary Again", forgive the quick slightly sloppy mani please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm kinda behind on this thread but OMG I love love this this manicure. It reminds me of laffy taffy (cherry maybe)? the one they put the sugar sprinkles on if you get a full size bar. Delish and so cute!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And lmao yes it does look like a laffy taffy with sprinkles XD I think it is sparkle cherry XD I guess I can see the glitter sinking in as a good thing now cuz it makes it look like a laffy taffy XD


----------



## LyndaV

Zoya Carly topped with a custom color I had made by Ruby White Tips.  I had found a color that was no longer made anymore that I have been dying for...Laura Toff of Ruby White Tips was able to make it for me for a VERY reasonable price - $10!  I think this is prettier than the original and I think she may start selling it once she names it!

Please ignore the staining from the acetone I used to clean up my cuticles!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Carly topped with a custom color I had made by Ruby White Tips.  I had found a color that was no longer made anymore that I have been dying for...Laura Toff of Ruby White Tips was able to make it for me for a VERY reasonable price - $10!  I think this is prettier than the original and I think she may start selling it once she names it!
> 
> Please ignore the staining from the acetone I used to clean up my cuticles!


 That's really pretty!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Carly topped with a custom color I had made by Ruby White Tips.  I had found a color that was no longer made anymore that I have been dying for...Laura Toff of Ruby White Tips was able to make it for me for a VERY reasonable price - $10!  I think this is prettier than the original and I think she may start selling it once she names it!
> 
> Please ignore the staining from the acetone I used to clean up my cuticles!
> 
> 
> 
> L


 
I like that purple a lot!!

My nails were chipping, badly (well, the purple), but I'm really loving the combo, so I just put my base coat and another coat of the purple over since I was too lazy to redo it completely. You can't really tell though, unless you're looking at my nails intensely, so it's all good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My little sisters (and little brother too!) all painted their nails as well. It's actually pretty crazy, because out of all of them, my little brother is by far the fastest and one of the neatest! I told him that next time I want to do my nails, I'll have him to it! LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> I love love love this, but I need to stop buying mint polish! it's starting to get sad.


 Thanks! I know, I'm just getting on the mint bandwagon. Here's a couple more shots of L'Oreal Pistachio Dream. .


----------



## Jessismith

And here is Essie Splash of Grenadine


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Both super pretty! &lt;3


----------



## emeline

I tried out Sephora's Trend Tips for the first time today. I really loved the design but omg was the application so frustrating. Now to see how long they last...


----------



## beautymadn3ss

OMG such a cute design!Love it! &lt;3


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I tried out Sephora's Trend Tips for the first time today. I really loved the design but omg was the application so frustrating. Now to see how long they last...


 That is such a pretty pattern! @LyndaV, love that glitter. I'll be Googling that company now, thanks lol.


----------



## emeline

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG such a cute design!Love it! &lt;3


 Thanks! I thought it would be great for spring!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I thought it would be great for spring!


 It is! It's super super pretty!


----------



## hiheather

> Very pretty!


 Thanks!


> It is a gorgeous color I love it! Super vampy!Â  I love your mani btw! Both colors look amazing and they work great together.Â


 Thanks! I went ahead and made them matte.



Matte black polish is always pretty in my book!


----------



## LAtPoly

If it's any consolation price - the nail stickers I tried from Sephora lasted a ridiculously long time.  They were a little difficult to remove if I remember, but not as bad as a glitter polish.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I've used nail polish strips before and I hated them. They did last a bit longer than regular polish, but they were 5x harder to remove. Not worth it IMO.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried out Sephora's Trend Tips for the first time today. I really loved the design but omg was the application so frustrating. Now to see how long they last...


 So pretty, perfect for spring.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite




----------



## katlyne

Nail polish strips are the worst to remove. Even my "100% pure acetone" couldn't get it off in a decent amount of time


----------



## MissPrissTiff

essie "Play date"


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've used nail polish strips before and I hated them. They did last a bit longer than regular polish, but they were 5x harder to remove. Not worth it IMO.


 I LOVE the Sally Hansen strips! I didn't have to remove them until they grew out - absolutely no chipping &amp; I use my nails a lot but removal was nowhere near as hard for me as for you &amp; other ladies on here. I used pure acetone on them. What I did with them was I put the acetone on a cotton ball, pressed it on the nail for a good 10 seconds a piece, then wiped and it removed. Just like taking off stubborn glitter, lol. I've changed it up since then but that worked for me! I love the lasting power of the strips!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essie "Play date"


 OMG...LOVE!!! That is probably the prettiest purple I've ever seen!!



> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE the Sally Hansen strips! I didn't have to remove them until they grew out - absolutely no chipping &amp; I use my nails a lot but removal was nowhere near as hard for me as for you &amp; other ladies on here. I used pure acetone on them. What I did with them was I put the acetone on a cotton ball, pressed it on the nail for a good 10 seconds a piece, then wiped and it removed. Just like taking off stubborn glitter, lol. I've changed it up since then but that worked for me! I love the lasting power of the strips!


 I used pure acetone too (that's all I ever use unless I've got fakes on), and it still was impossible to get them off. The color came off super easy, but the white base stayed on super tight!! I used them when they first came out though, so they probably hadn't yet perfected them.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essie "Play date"


This purple is so cute! I usually go for lavenders but I might pick up this one.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essie "Play date"


 Such a nice purple, perfect for Easter.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So pretty!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Thanks for the replies! I have a lot of lighter lavender purples that I'm on the fence about but this definitely stole my heart, perfect purple for me!


----------



## Olga Ok

Your



>


 manicure is so beautiful. Do you use special technique to make it so perfect?


----------



## Jessismith

Love it too! Picked it up recently after eyeing it awhile. A great Spring purple for sure. Very pretty on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> essie "Play date"


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love it too! Picked it up recently after eyeing it awhile. A great Spring purple for sure. Very pretty on you


Thanks! Its funny which colors we pass by all the time, only to love them later!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> essie "Play date"


 I love Essie Play Date! One of the best purples of all time, in my opinion. You got the color to photograph really well, too; looks great. I did a post on my blog about Play Date, with a gradient of dots in different shades of purple with Play Date as the main base. This was the polish that got my best friend back into painting her nails after she had her kids.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Nice! I love Gemma. Do you have a nail blog? You totally should; your nails/photos are always awesome.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love Essie Play Date! One of the best purples of all time, in my opinion. You got the color to photograph really well, too; looks great. I did a post on my blog about Play Date, with a gradient of dots in different shades of purple with Play Date as the main base. This was the polish that got my best friend back into painting her nails after she had her kids.


 Ill have to go check out your blog! I can't wait to try this with some nail art or an accent nail for spring! Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## kissnmakeup

Nail polish by Fergie ... Not that great


----------



## MissPrissTiff

I need this color, it's so different and beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Zoya Logan, I cant stop starring at my nails. This will be my go to emerald this spring/summer.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! I love Gemma. Do you have a nail blog? You totally should; your nails/photos are always awesome.
> 
> Thanks lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love her too, the blue shimmer is very pretty! And I don't know a thing about blogging...maybe I'll look into that lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Olga Ok* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Your
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> manicure is so beautiful. Do you use special technique to make it so perfect? Thank you! All I did here was paint on the green base color, and then painted the bottom half of the nail with the glitter. You could use a piece of tape to make this design, but I did mine free hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...


----------



## Carmela DeJesus

Relvon coastal surf and sharpie silver paint marker for the details (found the tip in a beauty blog). Sorry I'm a messy painter.


----------



## Meahlea

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Relvon coastal surf and sharpie silver paint marker for the details (found the tip in a beauty blog). Sorry I'm a messy painter.


I was convinced you'd used a silver base and the blue was a crackle I hadn't seen yet. I am now sad that there is not a crackle in that color...


----------



## Carmela DeJesus

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I was convinced you'd used a silver base and the blue was a crackle I hadn't seen yet. I am now sad that there is not a crackle in that color...


 Hahahaa when I finished it I looked and thought to myself that it looks like the crackle effect. Well now you can just use a sharpie paint marker to make the crackle effect on any color. I bought the 3pk for $7, it had gold, silver, and bronze. Love it


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Essie We're in it together with Orly white tips, not perfect I know, was tired


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie We're in it together with Orly white tips, not perfect I know, was tired


 So pretty, I love that light pink.  Did you use a dotting tool for the dots?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yes I did ^^


----------



## tgooberbutt

Are the pink dots on the white nail two-toned? Very nice combination. I like the varying sizes on the dots too.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie We're in it together with Orly white tips, not perfect I know, was tired


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Essie We're in it together with Orly white tips, not perfect I know, was tired


 Gorgeous! How do you make your dots so perfect??? My dotting tool seems to hate me! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Are the pink dots on the white nail two-toned? Very nice combination. I like the varying sizes on the dots too.


 Nope, they just seem like it because some are sheer and others are more opaque ^^ both same polish though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you ^^



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous! How do you make your dots so perfect??? My dotting tool seems to hate me! lol


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They seem pretty sloppy to me XD My dotting tool is really small compared to others, so I guess that helps somehow XD


----------



## LyndaV

I just put on my very first a-England polish in Saint George...fantastic polish that goes on like butter!


----------



## Zero

.



Wet N Wild - Ebony Hates Chris with Hard Candy - Matte-ly in Love topcoat


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Zoya mani! Blu and Jacqueline. Both part of their spring collection from this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Don't mind the uber mess...I didn't have any q-tips at all tonight.


----------



## katlyne

Wet N' Wild Wild Shine in Blue Moon Julep in Rebel. Also. I haven't cleaned them up. I don't even think they're done drying in this picture :0 Gorgeous! Lol my boyfriend picked out the blue color(its blue. I promose) I did the diagonal thing with tape. Once again, my julep polishes are NOT playing nice with my seche vite. It drug the polish across my nails in some places. I had to go back and fix it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> hate that


----------



## hiheather

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Logan, I cant stop starring at my nails. This will be my go to emerald this spring/summer.


OMG SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love her too, the blue shimmer is very pretty! And I don't know a thing about blogging...maybe I'll look into that lol!
> 
> Thank you! All I did here was paint on the green base color, and then painted the bottom half of the nail with the glitter. You could use a piece of tape to make this design, but I did mine free hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just visited your blog and commented and followed--I guess you did look into it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I am in between coats of Orly Fowl Play right now. I got it free with purchase at Sally's because it's the old bottle style.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks lady  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love her too, the blue shimmer is very pretty! And I don't know a thing about blogging...maybe I'll look into that lol!
> 
> Thank you! All I did here was paint on the green base color, and then painted the bottom half of the nail with the glitter. You could use a piece of tape to make this design, but I did mine free hand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> I just visited your blog and commented and followed--I guess you did look into it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am in between coats of Orly Fowl Play right now. I got it free with purchase at Sally's because it's the old bottle style.
> 
> Yes, I saw that! Thank you for supporting and encouraging me
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to keep up with it and see how I like it! I love Fowl Play, I have it in my collection as well
> 
> 
> 
> I love Purples


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I saw that! Thank you for supporting and encouraging me
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to keep up with it and see how I like it! I love Fowl Play, I have it in my collection as well
> 
> 
> 
> I love Purples


 You're welcome!

I'll see if I can get some good pictures of Fowl Play when the sun comes out; I'm loving it, too.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> And here is Essie Splash of Grenadine


 This one is on my wish list, and I'm not a pink person per se.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried out Sephora's Trend Tips for the first time today. I really loved the design but omg was the application so frustrating. Now to see how long they last...


 Very cute design!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Logan, I cant stop starring at my nails. This will be my go to emerald this spring/summer.


 I love this shade. I'm glad that I got it when they had their big sale.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just put on my very first a-England polish in Saint George...fantastic polish that goes on like butter!


 I've seen that one--too fabulous!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie We're in it together with Orly white tips, not perfect I know, was tired


 This is my favorite mani of yours so far, Gabs.


----------



## Jessismith

> This one is on my wish list, and I'm not a pink person per se.


 Ha ha, me neither. But it's more orchid than pink which I'm loving right now.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya mani! Blu and Jacqueline. Both part of their spring collection from this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Don't mind the uber mess...I didn't have any q-tips at all tonight.


 Nice colors! I love zoya polishes.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet N' Wild Wild Shine in Blue Moon
> 
> Julep in Rebel.
> 
> Also. I haven't cleaned them up. I don't even think they're done drying in this picture :0
> 
> Gorgeous! Lol my boyfriend picked out the blue color(its blue. I promose) I did the diagonal thing with tape. Once again, my julep polishes are NOT playing nice with my seche vite. It drug the polish across my nails in some places. I had to go back and fix it.
> 
> 
> 
> hate that


 Thats cute, is it like a midnight blue or the really dark blue with shimmer?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG SO PRETTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Thanks! The hubby said it reminded him of the Wizard of Oz when he saw it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love this shade. I'm glad that I got it when they had their big sale.


 Thanks, I got the whole collection and I love them all.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Logan, I cant stop starring at my nails. This will be my go to emerald this spring/summer.


 I love that color, I was looking for the perfect green with "Oz" &amp; St. Patrick's Day, I'll have to run out to pick this one up!


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thats cute, is it like a midnight blue or the really dark blue with shimmer?


 its definately got shimmer. well, its not overboard shimmery, but in the bottle, you can tell. its a really pretty color, the shimmer is kinda silvery turqoise if that makes sense. but I'm loving it. lol.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried out Sephora's Trend Tips for the first time today. I really loved the design but omg was the application so frustrating. Now to see how long they last...


 I haven't tried any of those nail stickers but I can't wait, they look fabulous!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

That color combination is so pretty, I'm such a sucker for girly pinks &amp; whites.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie We're in it together with Orly white tips, not perfect I know, was tired


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that color, I was looking for the perfect green with "Oz" &amp; St. Patrick's Day, I'll have to run out to pick this one up!


 You should get it its so much prettier in person, and its opaque in 1 coat but I did two. It will definitely get your nails noticed.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its definately got shimmer. well, its not overboard shimmery, but in the bottle, you can tell. its a really pretty color, the shimmer is kinda silvery turqoise if that makes sense. but I'm loving it. lol.


 Sounds so pretty, I love blue, purple and pink polishes. I always say I will try something new but I keep going back to those colors.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice colors! I love zoya polishes.


 Thanks! I really like Zoya polishes too. I have 4 of them which is a lot for me of one brand. The only brand I have more of is Color Club.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just visited your blog and commented and followed--I guess you did look into it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I am in between coats of Orly Fowl Play right now. I got it free with purchase at Sally's because it's the old bottle style.


 OMG Dat purple is gorgeous! I so want it now!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Zero* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Wet N Wild - Ebony Hates Chris with Hard Candy - Matte-ly in Love topcoat


 I like this! Pretty!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is my favorite mani of yours so far, Gabs.


 Thank you ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That color combination is so pretty, I'm such a sucker for girly pinks &amp; whites.


 It's cute for sure, it was a bit too girly for me though XD I took it off quickly cuz I had another polish to try out XD


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Neon Green Color Club (Unknown Name)


----------



## katlyne

It looks like Limelight



> Neon Green Color Club (Unknown Name)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It looks like Limelight
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Neon Green Color Club (Unknown Name)
> You're right, it does! Thank you!


----------



## viccckyhoang

iPhone quality at 2 in the morning &gt;.&lt; Zoya's Chloe layered over Zoya's Lotus!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's cute for sure, it was a bit too girly for me though XD I took it off quickly cuz I had another polish to try out XD


 Even if I love a polish I find myself bursting at the seams to change it, I have way too much polish and I just get super excited to wear it all, haha! I have close to 300 and don't have that many fingers and toes...


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Even if I love a polish I find myself bursting at the seams to change it, I have way too much polish and I just get super excited to wear it all, haha! I have close to 300 and don't have that many fingers and toes...


 same here, I only have a bit over 100, but I always want to change my mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather

Wet n Wild - Twining Vines my all time fave green polish!


----------



## emeline

Day 4 of the Sephora trend tips. Actually they might be the nail patch art designs now that I think about it. They are pretty rough around the edges and have started to chip. I did end up removing most of the stickers because my hair kept getting caught around my nails (if that makes sense). Very easy to remove - I didn't even use acetone, they sort of just peeled off. I decided to turn my ring finger and thumb into accent nails and paint the rest with Color Club's Blue-Ming



​  ​  ​


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet n Wild - Twining Vines my all time fave green polish!


 Adding that to my list, so pretty!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 4 of the Sephora trend tips. Actually they might be the nail patch art designs now that I think about it. They are pretty rough around the edges and have started to chip. I did end up removing most of the stickers because my hair kept getting caught around my nails (if that makes sense). Very easy to remove - I didn't even use acetone, they sort of just peeled off. I decided to turn my ring finger and thumb into accent nails and paint the rest with Color Club's Blue-Ming
> 
> 
> 
> ​  ​  ​


 Love it!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 4 of the Sephora trend tips. Actually they might be the nail patch art designs now that I think about it. They are pretty rough around the edges and have started to chip. I did end up removing most of the stickers because my hair kept getting caught around my nails (if that makes sense). Very easy to remove - I didn't even use acetone, they sort of just peeled off. I decided to turn my ring finger and thumb into accent nails and paint the rest with Color Club's Blue-Ming
> 
> 
> 
> ​  ​  ​


 I have some nail stickers that are so pretty but try as I may I cannot get them on without a lot of ugly wrinkles that won't smooth out. I always take them off soon after I put them on. They come off really easy just by soaking in hot water. They are only 99 cents on ebay free ship from China.  I also have nail decals that you use water to slide them off of the paper and then put on your nails. They are so cheap on ebay! I have no problem putting them on and after I put my Seche Vite on, they last as long, or longer, as nail polish. I'm going to put some on tomorrow. I'll try to get a pic posted. My camera cord doesn't want to work right. BTW I love the Blue-Ming!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Day 4 of the Sephora trend tips. Actually they might be the nail patch art designs now that I think about it. They are pretty rough around the edges and have started to chip. I did end up removing most of the stickers because my hair kept getting caught around my nails (if that makes sense). Very easy to remove - I didn't even use acetone, they sort of just peeled off. I decided to turn my ring finger and thumb into accent nails and paint the rest with Color Club's Blue-Ming
> 
> 
> 
> ​  ​  ​


The cuteness of this is overwhelming! I just love it! &lt;3


----------



## kushy

Right now I am not wearing it.I am having a habit to destroy it very frequently at the start of its dryness.So I will wear it when I am going for functions and parties.

I love wearing it and enjoy seeing it also


----------



## JC327

> It looks like Limelight


 Such a pretty green! Looks great.


----------



## JC327

> iPhone quality at 2 in the morning &gt;.&lt; Zoya's Chloe layered over Zoya's Lotus!


 I like that combo, lotus is so pretty.


----------



## JC327

> Wet n Wild - Twining Vines my all time fave green polish!


 I can see why it's so pretty, I like wet n wild polishes good quality and cheap.


----------



## JC327

> Day 4 of the Sephora trend tips. Actually they might be the nail patch art designs now that I think about it. They are pretty rough around the edges and have started to chip. I did end up removing most of the stickers because my hair kept getting caught around my nails (if that makes sense). Very easy to remove - I didn't even use acetone, they sort of just peeled off.Â I decided to turn my ring finger and thumb into accent nails and paint the rest w ith Color Club's Blue-Ming
> 
> ​


 I love blue Ming, I just wish it didn't chip so fast.


----------



## Kaiya-MaesMummy

> I am looooooving OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark. It's a very dark purple that looks almost black on. Kind of Goth &amp; vampy and I love it. What's everyone else wearing at the moment?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Julep Shenae took forever to dry,,,


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Shenae took forever to dry,,,


 Oh no, its such a pretty color.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, its such a pretty color.


 it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I solved it by using seche vite instead of julep as the TC


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I solved it by using seche vite instead of julep as the TC


 I will have to try seche vite keep hearing such great things about it, I use a sally hansen tp and I love it.


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *Salope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I am looooooving OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark. It's a very dark purple that looks almost black on. Kind of Goth &amp; vampy and I love it.
> 
> What's everyone else wearing at the moment?


oh, i love this thread! I have OPI My Vampire is Buff, OPI Oy Another Polish Joke, and Sephora by OPI It's Seriously a Naan Issue. I used MVIB as a base color on 3 fingers + thumb (on one hand, obvy), ISANI as a base color on my ring finger, and then made one flower in opposing colors with the OAPJ as the middle of the flowers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I decided I wasn't really digging my nails anymore...they were way too Easter-y...so I remedied that by painting my accent nail a darker, more vibrant blue -- Sally Hansen Insta-Dri  Brisk Blue. It's sort of hard to tell from the pic, but I gave the Dry Hard stuff another try, after putting on my Seche top coat, and it leaves the most amazing shine I've ever gotten from a top coat!! It's so shiny that my nails still almost look wet! I *love it* just for that!! It's Nails Alive brand if anyone is interested, and I got it at Beauty Salon Plus for $7, and it's a HUGE bottle (1.19 fl oz), so as far as top coats go, it is a really good price!!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus

First attempt at a jelly ssandwich julep Lauren with opi lights of emerald city.

it was soooo hard to get the square confettis on





Excuse my horrible cuticles, just came home from work, rough day.


----------



## LyndaV

I like the combo Carmela...hope your weekend goes better than your day!


----------



## LyndaV

I thought I already posted this, but I guess I'm just going crazy





This is Enchanted Polish Feb 2013 Limited Edition over A-England Saint George.  This photo shows the holographic sparkliness but the color is way off!  This actually shows up as a plum that shifts to grey and green. Camera just can't catch the duochrome gorgeousness!

Wow, these close up shots sure do make your nails/fingers look different...I never knew I had freckles on my fingers


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I already posted this, but I guess I'm just going crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Enchanted Polish Feb 2013 Limited Edition over A-England Saint George.  This photo shows the holographic sparkliness but the color is way off!  This actually shows up as a plum that shifts to grey and green. Camera just can't catch the duochrome gorgeousness!
> 
> Wow, these close up shots sure do make your nails/fingers look different...I never knew I had freckles on my fingers


 OMG this is awesomeness! Totally gorgeous!! It reminds me of a winter sky on a clear night  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I already posted this, but I guess I'm just going crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Enchanted Polish Feb 2013 Limited Edition over A-England Saint George.  This photo shows the holographic sparkliness but the color is way off!  This actually shows up as a plum that shifts to grey and green. Camera just can't catch the duochrome gorgeousness!
> 
> Wow, these close up shots sure do make your nails/fingers look different...I never knew I had freckles on my fingers


 Your description + the sparkles make it sound so awesome!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First attempt at a jelly ssandwich julep Lauren with opi lights of emerald city.
> 
> it was soooo hard to get the square confettis on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my horrible cuticles, just came home from work, rough day.


 Thats so cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I already posted this, but I guess I'm just going crazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Enchanted Polish Feb 2013 Limited Edition over A-England Saint George.  This photo shows the holographic sparkliness but the color is way off!  This actually shows up as a plum that shifts to grey and green. Camera just can't catch the duochrome gorgeousness!
> 
> Wow, these close up shots sure do make your nails/fingers look different...I never knew I had freckles on my fingers


 So pretty, I love all the sparkles.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

I posted this on the Ulta group but also Just wanted to let you guys know that Ulta.com appears to be selling OPI online now, which hasn't happened before. They have the Wizard of Oz, Euro Centrale, top coats, &amp; Classic polishes from what I saw. Happy Shopping.


----------



## emeline

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First attempt at a jelly ssandwich julep Lauren with opi lights of emerald city.
> 
> it was soooo hard to get the square confettis on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse my horrible cuticles, just came home from work, rough day.


 confetti polish! how fun!


----------



## emeline

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Shenae took forever to dry,,,


 Have you ever used Julep's quick dry polish drops? It works wonders!


----------



## msbelle

Wearing _The Thames _by nails inc. It is a blue based gray and more dusty than it looks in the picture. It did dry a bit darker than what it looks in the bottle. This is one the prettiest polishes I own.


----------



## msbelle

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted this on the Ulta group but also Just wanted to let you guys know that Ulta.com appears to be selling OPI online now, which hasn't happened before. They have the Wizard of Oz, Euro Centrale, top coats, &amp; Classic polishes from what I saw. Happy Shopping.



Yay! so glad to see they sell OPI online now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *emeline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you ever used Julep's quick dry polish drops? It works wonders!


 Yup, but if I use it on the 1st coat, then I have to clean my nails to remove the oil, cuz it's kinda oily


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I posted this on the Ulta group but also Just wanted to let you guys know that Ulta.com appears to be selling OPI online now, which hasn't happened before. They have the Wizard of Oz, Euro Centrale, top coats, &amp; Classic polishes from what I saw. Happy Shopping.


 OH NOESSS D: XD


----------



## katie danielle

First attempt at a glitter gradient using Julep's loose glitter. Polish is Julep Melissa over Morgan. Thought this would be appropriate for my boyfriend's birthday party tonight.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First attempt at a glitter gradient using Julep's loose glitter. Polish is Julep Melissa over Morgan. Thought this would be appropriate for my boyfriend's birthday party tonight.


 Cute! Love the color combination!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> First attempt at a glitter gradient using Julep's loose glitter. Polish is Julep Melissa over Morgan. Thought this would be appropriate for my boyfriend's birthday party tonight.


 So pretty!  I havent tried their loose glitter yet, was it hard to use?


----------



## katie danielle

Thanks! It happened by accident - I wasn't exactly sure what the Melissa polish would do but it changed Morgan into an iridescent blueish color.



> Cute! Love the color combination!


----------



## katie danielle

Not really, just a bit messy. I used a small dry paint brush and did one finger at a time with Melissa and scooped a little glitter onto my finger/cuticle right before my nail and blew it across my finger nail while the polish was still wet then added a top coat.



> So pretty!Â  I havent tried their loose glitter yet, was it hard to use?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not really, just a bit messy. I used a small dry paint brush and did one finger at a time with Melissa and scooped a little glitter onto my finger/cuticle right before my nail and blew it across my finger nail while the polish was still wet then added a top coat.


 Thanks, it never occured to me to use it with a brush.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite




----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 That design is so pretty, perfect for St Patty's day.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That design is so pretty, perfect for St Patty's day.
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

Tried something new tonight. The New Black's Typography Weekly Journal kit.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried something new tonight. The New Black's Typography Weekly Journal kit.


Cute! I like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried something new tonight. The New Black's Typography Weekly Journal kit.


Superdupes Cute!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I love it!



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried something new tonight. The New Black's Typography Weekly Journal kit.


 Adorable!!

I got bored again and did liquid sand. I didn't take my other polish off though, just painted over.





OPI The Impossible liquid sand over Zoya Blu and OPI Can't Let Go liquid sand over Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Brisk Blue (accent nail). Again, don't mind the mess. I didn't even try to do a great job, nor did I do anything to clean it up either.

Oh, and it looks much pinker IRL than it comes out on camera.

* EDITED because I put the purple on my ring finger rather than the pink over the blue.


----------



## hiheather

>


 I legit thought the pots were hats while the flowers were little lucky charms! Super cute.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I legit thought the pots were hats while the flowers were little lucky charms! Super cute.
> 
> Haha totally looks like it! Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried something new tonight. The New Black's Typography Weekly Journal kit.


 Good job; I like it quite a bit.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iPhone quality at 2 in the morning &gt;.&lt; Zoya's Chloe layered over Zoya's Lotus!


 That's a great combo!


----------



## ling168

Sephora's new 'X' nail polish in Hoodlum... it's actually not bad application wise. I am really bad at applying my own nail polish, but my nails actually look pretty good...at least compared to how horrible they have looked in the past when I have tried to do my own nails.


----------



## ling168

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried something new tonight. The New Black's Typography Weekly Journal kit.


 Really cute!


----------



## MissLindaJean

There's tons of gorgeous manis being rocked by you ladies! Quick snap of my mani @work lol... couldn't resist doing a rush job and trying out new polishes before work. Excuse the mess! Illamasqua's Phallic accented with Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid's Dream.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tried something new tonight. The New Black's Typography Weekly Journal kit.


 Looks great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love it!
> 
> Adorable!!
> 
> I got bored again and did liquid sand. I didn't take my other polish off though, just painted over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI The Impossible liquid sand over Zoya Blu and OPI Can't Let Go liquid sand over Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Brisk Blue (accent nail). Again, don't mind the mess. I didn't even try to do a great job, nor did I do anything to clean it up either.
> 
> Oh, and it looks much pinker IRL than it comes out on camera.
> 
> * EDITED because I put the purple on my ring finger rather than the pink over the blue.


 I love liquid sand.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sephora's new 'X' nail polish in Hoodlum... it's actually not bad application wise. I am really bad at applying my own nail polish, but my nails actually look pretty good...at least compared to how horrible they have looked in the past when I have tried to do my own nails.


 I like that color so shiny, looks good.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There's tons of gorgeous manis being rocked by you ladies! Quick snap of my mani @work lol... couldn't resist doing a rush job and trying out new polishes before work. Excuse the mess! Illamasqua's Phallic accented with Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid's Dream.


 Love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love liquid sand.


 Me too!


----------



## goldenmeans

Just put Teddy Girl by Butter London:





I'm sooo sick of wearing dark colors, but that's what I always gravitate towards in the winter. Last year I banned myself from wearing darks after the first day of spring, I might do that again this year. Brights only for me from now on!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> There's tons of gorgeous manis being rocked by you ladies! Quick snap of my mani @work lol... couldn't resist doing a rush job and trying out new polishes before work. Excuse the mess! Illamasqua's Phallic accented with Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid's Dream.


 Love the combo!


----------



## JC327

> Just put Teddy Girl by Butter London:
> 
> I'm sooo sick of wearing dark colors, but that's what I always gravitate towards in the winter. Last year I banned myself from wearing darks after the first day of spring, I might do that again this year. Brights only for me from now on!


 Such a pretty pink!


----------



## JC327

Too lazy to take off my polish, had a few chips and decided to put on china glaze crackle in tarnished gold. Even the hubby approved, he normally doesn't comment on my polish and said he likes the gold crackle.


----------



## mapADORE

I am wearing a light matte purple its perfect for spring.  It's from Adore Nail Polish "Wedding Collection".  It's one of my favorite's from my new line.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too lazy to take off my polish, had a few chips and decided to put on china glaze crackle in tarnished gold. Even the hubby approved, he normally doesn't comment on my polish and said he likes the gold crackle.


 I'm not a fan of gold, but that combination is cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put Teddy Girl by Butter London:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sooo sick of wearing dark colors, but that's what I always gravitate towards in the winter. Last year I banned myself from wearing darks after the first day of spring, I might do that again this year. Brights only for me from now on!









SO PRETTY!


----------



## thehellwithit

This is Essie Bikini So Teeny, then on the accent nail is a silver glitter by Nicole by OPI, with Gone Gonzo by OPI over the top.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm not a fan of gold, but that combination is cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






 Gabi!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

'Princess Bevin's Breath'

Zoya Bevin





*Jindie Nails Princess Breath*


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *thehellwithit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Essie Bikini So Teeny, then on the accent nail is a silver glitter by Nicole by OPI, with Gone Gonzo by OPI over the top.


 OMG love that blue!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gabi!


 Welcome ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 'Princess Bevin's Breath'
> 
> Zoya Bevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jindie Nails Princess Breath*


 OMG DAT glitter!!! I die!


----------



## katlyne

I need that glitter in my life



> 'Princess Bevin's Breath' Zoya Bevin
> 
> *Jindie Nails Princess Breath*


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 'Princess Bevin's Breath'
> 
> Zoya Bevin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Jindie Nails Princess Breath*


 Bevin is one of my favorite polishes, and princess breath looks like Bevin on steroids its so cute.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *thehellwithit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Essie Bikini So Teeny, then on the accent nail is a silver glitter by Nicole by OPI, with Gone Gonzo by OPI over the top.


 Such a pretty blue, I cant ever get enough blue nail polishes.


----------



## Jessismith

>


 So so cute for St. Patty's week! Shamrock perfection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Just put Teddy Girl by Butter London:
> 
> I'm sooo sick of wearing dark colors, but that's what I always gravitate towards in the winter. Last year I banned myself from wearing darks after the first day of spring, I might do that again this year. Brights only for me from now on!


 Me too, I've been collecting a few new pastels, which I never used to wear, and am already launching into the corals. Ready for spring!


> 'Princess Bevin's Breath' Zoya Bevin
> 
> *Jindie Nails Princess Breath*


 Great color combo! Love this!


----------



## Jessismith

Breaking out some hot corals. Here is Nina Ultra Pro Pearly Brights. It has a satin/matte finish, and I added a TC for some gloss.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Breaking out some hot corals. Here is Nina Ultra Pro Pearly Brights. It has a satin/matte finish, and I added a TC for some gloss.


 gorgeous color!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Breaking out some hot corals. Here is Nina Ultra Pro Pearly Brights. It has a satin/matte finish, and I added a TC for some gloss.


 Love it!!

I just got a pinky-orange, coral type from OPI -- Call Me Gwen-Ever, and it looks pretty similar to this in the bottle, but I haven't used it yet...it might be next, I'm not sure since I also got another OPI (Sprung), and I found my old CHI polish which is Sunday Afternoon Romance and it used to be my absolute favorite polish ever, but I haven't seen it in years. Things happen when you go through old stuff LOL! Funny thing is, it's still in absolutely perfect condition!!





^ That's Sunday Afternoon Romance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Essie Cascade Cool + Zoya Kristen

My first attempt at chevron nails, a few smudged edges here and there but overall better than I expected for my first try.

I learned a few lessons and my next one will be better!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie Cascade Cool + Zoya Kristen
> 
> My first attempt at chevron nails, a few smudged edges here and there but overall better than I expected for my first try.
> 
> I learned a few lessons and my next one will be better!


 Looks cute! Love the color combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG love that blue!!!


 me too! it's such a pretty blue with purple-y tone and a faint silvery glitter to it.


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such a pretty blue, I cant ever get enough blue nail polishes.


 i'm loving the "icy" blue polishes right now. i just can't find a good bright blue that i like.


----------



## Lin Point

my latest nail polish look - Piper by Julep Maven


----------



## marrymemakeup

Awesome nails... i loooooooooveeeed it heeee...


----------



## ling168

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that color so shiny, looks good.


 Thanks! I picked up two more colors that I can't wait to use. It's been several days and they haven't chipped yet. Considering how rough I am on my nails that's an incredible thing!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Breaking out some hot corals. Here is Nina Ultra Pro Pearly Brights. It has a satin/matte finish, and I added a TC for some gloss.


 Great color, reminds me of summer.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie Cascade Cool + Zoya Kristen
> 
> My first attempt at chevron nails, a few smudged edges here and there but overall better than I expected for my first try.
> 
> I learned a few lessons and my next one will be better!


 Love the color combo.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *thehellwithit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i'm loving the "icy" blue polishes right now. i just can't find a good bright blue that i like.


 I'm currently in love with zoya song, but its more of a cobalt blue.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Lin Point* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my latest nail polish look - Piper by Julep Maven


 Nice silver.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I picked up two more colors that I can't wait to use. It's been several days and they haven't chipped yet. Considering how rough I am on my nails that's an incredible thing!


 Thas great, I might have to look into getting a few im so rough with my nails.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie Cascade Cool + Zoya Kristen
> 
> My first attempt at chevron nails, a few smudged edges here and there but overall better than I expected for my first try.
> 
> I learned a few lessons and my next one will be better!


 Nicely done!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Ulta.com has free shipping on their OPI polishes when you buy 2!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

"Thistle Or That" Flower

2 coats, my sad little 5 minute manicure before girls night. Pre cleanup!


----------



## msbelle

So many beautiful polish colors and designs. They're all so pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

> Essie Cascade Cool + Zoya Kristen My first attempt at chevron nails, a few smudged edges here and there but overall better than I expected for my first try. I learned a few lessons and my next one will be better!


 Great job!! Looks perfect to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Thistle Or That" Flower
> 
> 2 coats, my sad little 5 minute manicure before girls night. Pre cleanup!


 Thats cute!


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm currently in love with zoya song, but its more of a cobalt blue.


 I'll have to check it out! Thanks.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Thistle Or That" Flower
> 
> 2 coats, my sad little 5 minute manicure before girls night. Pre cleanup!


 Gorgeous mani! Really girly and really pretty! Love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I redid my nails last night since they had chipped badly from intense cleaning, had started peeling from having too many layers, and well, I was bored and I like doing my nails!





OPI Liquid Sand in The Impossible. Next time, I think I'll just do 1 coat. It looks more pink and less red that way. This is 2 coats.

And also, I have a monochrome mani for the first time in AGES!! I don't usually do that!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I redid my nails last night since they had chipped badly from intense cleaning, had started peeling from having too many layers, and well, I was bored and I like doing my nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Liquid Sand in The Impossible. Next time, I think I'll just do 1 coat. It looks more pink and less red that way. This is 2 coats.
> 
> And also, I have a monochrome mani for the first time in AGES!! I don't usually do that!!


 Love this color and how well it looks in pics.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this color and how well it looks in pics.


 Me too! I think it's my favorite of the liquid sands, although, I don't have the blue one...yet.

I also love how easy it is to apply the liquid sands. IMO, they're much easier than regular polishes, and in my experience, they don't dry any slower either like a lot of people say.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I think it's my favorite of the liquid sands, although, I don't have the blue one...yet.
> 
> I also love how easy it is to apply the liquid sands. IMO, they're much easier than regular polishes, and in my experience, they don't dry any slower either like a lot of people say.


 Thats true, I also like that the application is very forgiving and if you fix any chips it just blends in. I am dying to try out the new one from the Oz collection.


----------



## easteregg

I am too embarassed to show a pic of my nailpolish right now.   I have two of those Revlon double-ended with the color and the sparkle.  I have the navy blue w/blue sparkles on my toes (okay there) and what I think is called moonbeam (grey with light pink sparkles) on my hands.  They are great for toes but chip city on my hands.  They start out pretty though!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me too! I think it's my favorite of the liquid sands, although, I don't have the blue one...yet.
> 
> I also love how easy it is to apply the liquid sands. IMO, they're much easier than regular polishes, and in my experience, they don't dry any slower either like a lot of people say.


 I've actually noticed they dry faster instead of slower XD


----------



## MissLindaJean

Trying out some new colors from the OPI Oz collection. Don't Burst My Bubble under When Monkeys Fly! Debating whether or not to stick another coat of DBMB and see how it looks...




Natural Light



Flash


----------



## katie danielle

Love it!!!



> Trying out some new colors from the OPI Oz collection. Don't Burst My Bubble under When Monkeys Fly! Debating whether or not to stick another coat of DBMB and see how it looks...
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Light
> 
> 
> 
> Flash


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Love it!!!


 Thanks! The glitter is fun and really cool, but curls up. I'm thinking this mani won't last long! :/


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! The glitter is fun and really cool, but curls up. I'm thinking this mani won't last long! :/


 It's gorgeous, but that kinda makes me not want to get it :S


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Trying out some new colors from the OPI Oz collection. Don't Burst My Bubble under When Monkeys Fly! Debating whether or not to stick another coat of DBMB and see how it looks...
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Light
> 
> 
> 
> Flash


 So pretty, i'm such a sucker for glitter lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> It's gorgeous, but that kinda makes me not want to get it :SÂ


 I think a jelly sandwich would work just fine, but I'm a little worried on the longevity of it's wear. I'm leaving it be and will see how it turns out tomorrow.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've actually noticed they dry faster instead of slower XD


 Same. They dry at least as fast...definitely not slower! But most bloggers and the like say it dries slower. Hmm...


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Same. They dry at least as fast...definitely not slower! But most bloggers and the like say it dries slower. Hmm...


 Yup definitely not slower, I wonder if they meant over other polish, because I did use it on top of another polish over the weekend and it took longer than by itself, but definitely not longer than other polishes


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup definitely not slower, I wonder if they meant over other polish, because I did use it on top of another polish over the weekend and it took longer than by itself, but definitely not longer than other polishes


 I have no idea. I've used it over other polish without it taking long to dry...but it was polish that had already been on a few days so it was 100% dry and hardened.


----------



## MissLindaJean

I think the Liquid Sands dry fairly quick, as well. There's a brown one that came in the Oz collection, can't wait to rock it! I've seen swatches of it, alone and with a top coat and oohh.. gorgeous!


----------



## tgooberbutt

You HAVE to do something with the doughnut on that plate!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## FunAtTheCircus

Essie - Splash of Grenadine


----------



## FunAtTheCircus

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Trying out some new colors from the OPI Oz collection. Don't Burst My Bubble under When Monkeys Fly! Debating whether or not to stick another coat of DBMB and see how it looks...
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Light
> 
> 
> 
> Flash


 This is beautiful glitter.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You HAVE to do something with the doughnut on that plate!!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, that donut is awesome!!!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahahaha, that donut is awesome!!!


 Wait I'm confused did you free hand those flower pots? Or is that a stencil of some sort?


----------



## coffeecardigan

Wet n Wild's Megalast in "I Red A Good Book" is my favorite red polish.  It was smooth application, a glossy finish, and is opaque in a single coat!  (I put two on anyway.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hahahaha, that donut is awesome!!!
> Wait I'm confused did you free hand those flower pots? Or is that a stencil of some sort?
> 
> It's a nail polish stamp. You put polish onto a metal plate that has a design etched into it, then you scrape off the excess polish, and push a rubber stamper onto the image. The design is transferred to the stamper, which you then press against your nail to lay the image down.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yup definitely not slower, I wonder if they meant over other polish, because I did use it on top of another polish over the weekend and it took longer than by itself, but definitely not longer than other polishes


 I thought it dried pretty fast, I havent tried it with a regular polish yet. I like that  it actually dries and not like other polishes that sometimes they feel dry but if you bump into something you can mess up the polish.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I think the Liquid Sands dry fairly quick, as well. There's a brown one that came in the Oz collection, can't wait to rock it! I've seen swatches of it, alone and with a top coat and oohh.. gorgeous!


 Thats the one I want!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie - Splash of Grenadine


 Pretty pink!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wet n Wild's Megalast in "I Red A Good Book" is my favorite red polish.  It was smooth application, a glossy finish, and is opaque in a single coat!  (I put two on anyway.)


 Thats a nice shade of red looks like a red orange.


----------



## msbelle

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've actually noticed they dry faster instead of slower XD


I thought they dried really fast also.


----------



## katlyne

Milani Texture: Totally Teal and Shady Gray


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milani Texture: Totally Teal and Shady Gray


 I love that teal!  Are they like the liquid sand?


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that teal!  Are they like the liquid sand?


 mmmmm. now that you mention it, kinda. I don't own any liquid sand(yet ;p) but it feels like soft sandpaper, kinda. I like it.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Milani Texture: Totally Teal and Shady Gray


 Gorgeous! From your description, sounds similar to the liquid sand polishes OPI released.


> Thats the one I want!


 It's a beautiful shade, if you find it, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mmmmm. now that you mention it, kinda. I don't own any liquid sand(yet ;p) but it feels like soft sandpaper, kinda. I like it.


 May have to add those to my already ridiculously long  nail polish wishlist lol.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous! From your description, sounds similar to the liquid sand polishes OPI released.


 cool. so drugstores now have liquid sand! yaya... well. its limited edition, and I haven't seen it anywhere but the one store I looked. lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milani Texture: Totally Teal and Shady Gray


 Love the teal!! I am in love with textured polishes!! So far I only have the liquid sand, but I will soon get more I'm sure!!


----------



## sleepykat

I actually wore a different polish on each hand to compare them; China Glaze Traffic Jam on the left and OPI Casino Royale on the right. The comparison is on my blog. Naked nails at the moment, awaiting a decision from me as to what's next. Oh, I did get some photos of Orly Fowl Play up on my blog, too.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milani Texture: Totally Teal and Shady Gray


 The teal is especially pretty. I've seen a few blogs where they stamped over these, and I really like the way it looked.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "Thistle Or That" Flower
> 
> 2 coats, my sad little 5 minute manicure before girls night. Pre cleanup!


 I like this a lot!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* 



I'm currently in love with zoya song, but its more of a cobalt blue.



> Originally Posted by *thehellwithit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'll have to check it out! Thanks.


 Orly Stone Cold is similar, too, with kind of the glass fleck finish. For a bright blue creme, take a look at Essie Butler Please.


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie - Splash of Grenadine


 so pretty! i'm loving the ring too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought it dried pretty fast, I havent tried it with a regular polish yet. I like that  it actually dries and not like other polishes that sometimes they feel dry but if you bump into something you can mess up the polish.


 Yes! The story of my life lol! I bump my polish onto the keyboard most of the time...have to redo the nail -.-'


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milani Texture: Totally Teal and Shady Gray


 Amazing color combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ^^ love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes! The story of my life lol! I bump my polish onto the keyboard most of the time...have to redo the nail -.-'


 Seems like every time I paint my nails they become magnets for everything around me that and a bit of ditzyness lol.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's a nail polish stamp. You put polish onto a metal plate that has a design etched into it, then you scrape off the excess polish, and push a rubber stamper onto the image. The design is transferred to the stamper, which you then press against your nail to lay the image down.


 Perhaps you could do a blog entry on your new blog and talk about where you order your stamps from/which brands you like best and maybe a tutorial with photos? You do amazing nails and I really want to learn how to stamp.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Perhaps you could do a blog entry on your new blogÂ and talk about where you order your stamps from/which brands you like best and maybe a tutorial with photos? You do amazing nails and I really want to learn how to stamp.


 I second this! Lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote:
Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It's a nail polish stamp. You put polish onto a metal plate that has a design etched into it, then you scrape off the excess polish, and push a rubber stamper onto the image. The design is transferred to the stamper, which you then press against your nail to lay the image down.


 Perhaps you could do a blog entry on your new blog and talk about where you order your stamps from/which brands you like best and maybe a tutorial with photos? You do amazing nails and I really want to learn how to stamp.


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I second this! Lol
Thanks ladies! I'm not so good at explaining how to do things, but I will keep that in mind and try to put something together about stamping


----------



## Carmela DeJesus

Zoya pixiedust in godiva


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm not so good at explaining how to do things, but I will keep that in mind and try to put something together about stamping


 I would love to see a stamping tutorial!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya pixiedust in godiva


 I thought that would be the only pixie dust color I wouldnt like until seeing your pic.


----------



## katlyne

> I second this! Lol


 I third! Or technically fourth cuz JC327 said she wanted a stamping blog too! Lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seems like every time I paint my nails they become magnets for everything around me that and a bit of ditzyness lol.


 Yup yup same here lol


----------



## christinerose

I.M wering opim Strawberry Margarita its so pretty


----------



## katie danielle

Incoco strips from my Birchbox this month. First time using nail polish strips and I think I'm in love


----------



## OiiO

Omgosh they look amazing on you! Doesn't look like your first time using them at all &lt;3



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoco strips from my Birchbox this month. First time using nail polish strips and I think I'm in love


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoco strips from my Birchbox this month. First time using nail polish strips and I think I'm in love


I got these too! Love how they turned out on you!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoco strips from my Birchbox this month. First time using nail polish strips and I think I'm in love


 They look great.


----------



## ling168

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoco strips from my Birchbox this month. First time using nail polish strips and I think I'm in love


 

Was the application easy or difficult? They look really good!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milani Texture: Totally Teal and Shady Gray


Oh girl...those are my favorite colors lol! I'm DROOOOOLING over here!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoco strips from my Birchbox this month. First time using nail polish strips and I think I'm in love


OOoooo, I wanted this set sooooo bad, instead I got the flowery ones (NOT my style at all) but these are just too darn adorable on you!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought that would be the only pixie dust color I wouldnt like until seeing your pic.


 Honestly when I bought it, I didn't know it was a texture polish. I thought it was a nude holo. I applied two coats though one would've probably sufficed. I put a matte top coat after this pic and I love it even more. Sadly my horrid cuticles take away the beauty of my nails.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly when I bought it, I didn't know it was a texture polish. I thought it was a nude holo. I applied two coats though one would've probably sufficed. I put a matte top coat after this pic and I love it even more. Sadly my horrid cuticles take away the beauty of my nails.


 I didnt even notice I was too distracted by the prettiness that is that color lol.


----------



## PinkMartiniGirl

Mine is Essie.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incoco strips from my Birchbox this month. First time using nail polish strips and I think I'm in love


 Let me add to the compliments: These look great! It makes me want to pull out my polish strips again.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm not so good at explaining how to do things, but I will keep that in mind and try to put something together about stamping


 I think you are good at explaining, but if you don't feel so comfortable explaining, step-by-step photos are very helpful as well.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya pixiedust in godiva


 This polish is fabulous!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! I'm not so good at explaining how to do things, but I will keep that in mind and try to put something together about stamping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are good at explaining, but if you don't feel so comfortable explaining, step-by-step photos are very helpful as well.
> 
> Thanks Kat, I will give it a shot!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I like this a lot!


 Thank you!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

My first try at Sally Hansen Nail strips. "Sweet Tart-an"

not sure that I Love these...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first try at Sally Hansen Nail strips. "Sweet Tart-an"
> 
> not sure that I Love these...


 I like that pattern. I have a few of the sally Hansen strips laying around may have to give them a try, you ladies have inspired me.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing color combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ^^ love it!


 thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh girl...those are my favorite colors lol! I'm DROOOOOLING over here!


 hahah. yay. my color choice made someone drool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that teal!  Are they like the liquid sand?


 it is pretty, huh, too bad it won't last past me getting my sample society box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and yes. apparently they are. I won't have any liquid sand till at least friday



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The teal is especially pretty. I've seen a few blogs where they stamped over these, and I really like the way it looked.


 hmm. If I had any talent whatsoever at stamping(or a stamping thing tbh) I would totally give it a try



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love the teal!! I am in love with textured polishes!! So far I only have the liquid sand, but I will soon get more I'm sure!!


 thanks! its pretty cool! I asked my mom if she liked it and she said "oh ye- wait is that textured? oh noooo no no no, I do not like it" lol. I actually don't have liquid sand, the ulta is out of the way of all my fav. drugstore locations :/


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> hahah. yay. my color choice made someone drool!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> it is pretty, huh, too bad it won't last past me getting my sample society box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and yes. apparently they are. I won't have any liquid sand till at least friday
> 
> hmm. If I had any talent whatsoever at stamping(or a stamping thing tbh) I would totally give it a try
> 
> thanks! its pretty cool! I asked my mom if she liked it and she said "oh ye- wait is that textured? oh noooo no no no, I do not like it" lol. I actually don't have liquid sand, the ulta is out of the way of all my fav. drugstore locations :/


 The Liquid Sand is pretty hard to find! The only place I can right now is Beauty Salon Plus. Wegmans (grocery store) had it in stock one day...and then I went to get it 2 or 3 days later, and it was GONE!


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The Liquid Sand is pretty hard to find! The only place I can right now is Beauty Salon Plus. Wegmans (grocery store) had it in stock one day...and then I went to get it 2 or 3 days later, and it was GONE!


 Ulta has it everytime I go.


----------



## jesemiaud

I'm wearing Julep Shanae (I think that's what it was the March mint green) with Zoya's Maisie. I love how it looks, but I can't get a decent picture to save my life.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ulta has it everytime I go.


 I don't have an Ulta that's very near me, unfortunately (about 15 miles away, and I don't have a car -- #collegeproblems)...and there's not one in my hometown at all. But I have 3 of the 4 Mariah Carey ones, and I don't like what I've seen in terms of swatches of the Oz one...so it's all good.


----------



## katlyne

> I don't have an Ulta that's very near me, unfortunately (about 15 miles away, and I don't have a car -- #collegeproblems)...and there's not one in my hometown at all. But I have 3 of the 4 Mariah Carey ones, and I don't like what I've seen in terms of swatches of the Oz one...so it's all good.


 Oh. Lol. I'm sorry. I'm in college too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh. Lol. I'm sorry. I'm in college too!


 It's no biggie. I've actually never even been to an Ulta...so I can't really know what I'm missing out on, ya know? Might be better that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's no biggie. I've actually never even been to an Ulta...so I can't really know what I'm missing out on, ya know? Might be better that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






 girl you better get on over there.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omgosh they look amazing on you! Doesn't look like your first time using them at all &lt;3


 Thank you!! Did you use a top coat on the red strips you posted pictures of? I haven't put one on because it said they have a built in top and base coat, but I'm wondering if that would help to add one myself or if it would possibly ruin them.



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I got these too! Love how they turned out on you!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> They look great.





> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Was the application easy or difficult? They look really good!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OOoooo, I wanted this set sooooo bad, instead I got the flowery ones (NOT my style at all) but these are just too darn adorable on you!





> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Let me add to the compliments: These look great! It makes me want to pull out my polish strips again.


 Thanks ladies! The application was very easy, they smoothed out onto my nail perfectly with light pulling and the only part I had trouble with was trimming the tips. I used little scissors to cut away the excess then a file to shape the tips. Definitely much, MUCH better quality than the Nail Rocks that we got in Glossybox - if any of you are GB subscribers.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> girl you better get on over there.


 Lol. Yeah...you would think that with my love of makeup I would...but nope. I mainly shop at Target and Sephora. Kind of funny since they're basically opposite...though my favorite place for polish is definitely Beauty Salon Plus. They've got everything there!! OPI, Color Club, Zoya, China Glaze...and their displays are HUGE!! Plus, the price is right  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Just an update on my last manicure. I ended up using 9 layers of nail products and polish after completing this one: 1 base coat, 2 Zoya Bevin, 1 Out The Door Top Coat, 2 Princess Breath, 2 Gelous Top Coat, 1 Seche Vite. This is a picture from today, my 4th day of wear, and it's still going strong! I might have to give it a few more days since it still looks perfect, even though I'm itching to change it!

Picture from today


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an update on my last manicure. I ended up using 9 layers of nail products and polish after completing this one: 1 base coat, 2 Zoya Bevin, 1 Out The Door Top Coat, 2 Princess Breath, 2 Gelous Top Coat, 1 Seche Vite. This is a picture from today, my 4th day of wear, and it's still going strong! I might have to give it a few more days since it still looks perfect, even though I'm itching to change it!
> 
> Picture from today


 how the hell did you get 9 layers of polish to dry??


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how the hell did you get 9 layers of polish to dry??


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an update on my last manicure. I ended up using 9 layers of nail products and polish after completing this one: 1 base coat, 2 Zoya Bevin, 1 Out The Door Top Coat, 2 Princess Breath, 2 Gelous Top Coat, 1 Seche Vite. This is a picture from today, my 4th day of wear, and it's still going strong! I might have to give it a few more days since it still looks perfect, even though I'm itching to change it!
> 
> Picture from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how the hell did you get 9 layers of polish to dry??
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how the hell did you get 9 layers of polish to dry??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy! By putting them on in a progression and adding more once the bottom layers have dried, I did this manicure over the course of 24 hours.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Easy! By putting them on in a progression and adding more once the bottom layers have dried, I did this manicure over the course of 24 hours.


 see, I do that and the top layer never dries and then it ruins all the bottom layers


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Easy! By putting them on in a progression and adding more once the bottom layers have dried, I did this manicure over the course of 24 hours.
> see, I do that and the top layer never dries and then it ruins all the bottom layers
> 
> 
> It's all about what you use and how you use it. It can be tricky but I've got this polish stuff almost down to a science lol. One of my 'tricks' is always sealing my manicures with Seche Vite top coat. It has worked very well for me as far as drying super fast, and protecting my polish for a long time. It also dries the layers of polish under it as well. I just wanted to post this update for those that have trouble using multiple layers of polish, to show that it can be possible to wear multiple layers for multiple days if you do it correctly.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's all about what you use and how you use it. It can be tricky but I've got this polish stuff almost down to a science lol. One of my 'tricks' is always sealing my manicures with Seche Vite top coat. It has worked very well for me as far as drying super fast, and protecting my polish for a long time. It also dries the layers of polish under it as well. I just wanted to post this update for those that have trouble using multiple layers of polish, to show that it can be possible to wear multiple layers for multiple days if you do it correctly.


 hmm. that just doesn't work for me.  I'm not special!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( lol


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!! Did you use a top coat on the red strips you posted pictures of? I haven't put one on because it said they have a built in top and base coat, but I'm wondering if that would help to add one myself or if it would possibly ruin them.


 Nope I didn't use any and they stayed nice and put for two weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

I used the Incoco Nail Appliques that i received in my birchbox for the thumb and ring finger and OPI's You Callin' Me a Lyre for the finger color and Come to Poppy for the tips. It's weird, the tip color looks red-ish in the pic, but the color matches the flowers perfectly in person! lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It's all about what you use and how you use it. It can be tricky but I've got this polish stuff almost down to a science lol. One of my 'tricks' is always sealing my manicures with Seche Vite top coat. It has worked very well for me as far as drying super fast, and protecting my polish for a long time. It also dries the layers of polish under it as well. I just wanted to post this update for those that have trouble using multiple layers of polish, to show that it can be possible to wear multiple layers for multiple days if you do it correctly.
> hmm. that just doesn't work for me.  I'm not special!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( lol
> 
> Awwww don't give up lol! It could be your personal nail chemistry, or a clash between base coats/polish brands/ top coats. Trying different combos and waiting until each layer of polish is fully dry might help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sometimes I will let a nail color dry and cure overnight before adding glitter toppings to it (like I did with this recent manicure), but I always add a top coat to protect the base color while it cures.


----------



## katie danielle

Love it! Nice idea to use them as accent nails because then you can get multiple manicures from the set. I just ordered this pattern from BB can't wait to get them!



> I used the Incoco Nail Appliques that i received in my birchbox for the thumb and ring finger and OPI's You Callin' Me a Lyre for the finger color and Come to Poppy for the tips. It's weird, the tip color looks red-ish in the pic, but the color matches the flowers perfectly in person! lol


----------



## OiiO

Love it! This mani looks so pretty with your skin color!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Incoco Nail Appliques that i received in my birchbox for the thumb and ring finger and OPI's You Callin' Me a Lyre for the finger color and Come to Poppy for the tips. It's weird, the tip color looks red-ish in the pic, but the color matches the flowers perfectly in person! lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Incoco Nail Appliques that i received in my birchbox for the thumb and ring finger and OPI's You Callin' Me a Lyre for the finger color and Come to Poppy for the tips. It's weird, the tip color looks red-ish in the pic, but the color matches the flowers perfectly in person! lol


 Love it on you!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love it! Nice idea to use them as accent nails because then you can get multiple manicures from the set. I just ordered this pattern from BB can't wait to get them!


 


> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it on you!





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it! This mani looks so pretty with your skin color!


 Thank you ladies!


----------



## sleepykat

Zoya Blaze--I love it so much that I just wanted to be out in the sun all day to see the holographic jelly gorgeousness. Photos are on my blog post for today. It's one of my favorite polishes that I've worn lately.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Incoco Nail Appliques that i received in my birchbox for the thumb and ring finger and OPI's You Callin' Me a Lyre for the finger color and Come to Poppy for the tips. It's weird, the tip color looks red-ish in the pic, but the color matches the flowers perfectly in person! lol


 This is so adorable!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just an update on my last manicure. I ended up using 9 layers of nail products and polish after completing this one: 1 base coat, 2 Zoya Bevin, 1 Out The Door Top Coat, 2 Princess Breath, 2 Gelous Top Coat, 1 Seche Vite. This is a picture from today, my 4th day of wear, and it's still going strong! I might have to give it a few more days since it still looks perfect, even though I'm itching to change it!
> 
> Picture from today


 Gorgeous!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> how the hell did you get 9 layers of polish to dry??


 A good quick-dry top coat works wonders. I love Seche Vite, like Scooby384 uses, but it can take some practice to make sure it works correctly for you. Poshe is easier to work with, and gives great results. Butter London has a great one, but of course, it's expensive. 

Also, like Scooby said, she did it over the course of 24 hours. Trying to do 9 layers in one sitting would probably be a disaster. But if you do a regular mani the first day (one coat base coat, 2 or 3 coats of a regular polish, and one coat of quick-dry top coat), and then save the embellishments for the next day (perhaps adding a glitter, doing a tape mani design, stamping, etc., and then more top coat), it usually works out fine. Oh, and on the third day, several manis will look great if you recycle them by adding a colored French tip.

Thin coats also dry much faster (and give you more control, in my opinion). Julep recommends using less polish per nail than you would think, just a bead on the end of the brush. Their video on it helped me; there's this method of placing the little bead of polish halfway or 2/3 of the way down your nail and pushing it toward your cuticle...they explain it better, it was new to me but very helpful. 

I just changed my polish to Essence Gorgeous Bling Bling. I think it's kind of unusual. It's like a burnt orange with subtle gold flakies:


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!! Did you use a top coat on the red strips you posted pictures of? I haven't put one on because it said they have a built in top and base coat, but I'm wondering if that would help to add one myself or if it would possibly ruin them.
> 
> Thanks ladies! The application was very easy, they smoothed out onto my nail perfectly with light pulling and the only part I had trouble with was trimming the tips. I used little scissors to cut away the excess then a file to shape the tips. Definitely much, MUCH better quality than the Nail Rocks that we got in Glossybox - if any of you are GB subscribers.


 I tried using top coat on my Sally Hansen nail strips, and they did not play well together.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first try at Sally Hansen Nail strips. "Sweet Tart-an"
> 
> not sure that I Love these...


 I love this pattern! I have it somewhere; haven't used it yet.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Incoco Nail Appliques that i received in my birchbox for the thumb and ring finger and OPI's You Callin' Me a Lyre for the finger color and Come to Poppy for the tips. It's weird, the tip color looks red-ish in the pic, but the color matches the flowers perfectly in person! lol






 Love the colors.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love this pattern! I have it somewhere; haven't used it yet.


 It's growing on me &amp; it will have to as there is no sign of it fading or peeling. I like to change my nails so much it's a commitment thing for me.


----------



## OiiO

I got these two unidentified colors from POPSUGAR this month.

If anybody knows what they're called, please let me know, because there was absolutely no indication on the bottles or on the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got these two unidentified colors from POPSUGAR this month.
> 
> If anybody knows what they're called, please let me know, because there was absolutely no indication on the bottles or on the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 1) Gorgeous colors!

2) Your nails are perfect!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 1) Gorgeous colors!
> 
> 2) Your nails are perfect!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Julep Minnie, can't really pick up the pink cuteness of it


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Minnie, can't really pick up the pink cuteness of it


 
Pretty!

I'm still wearing my liquid sand in The Impossible. I touched it up because of tip wear (no surprise though, I've had it on since Sunday and I've done lots of cooking and cleaning, and washed my hair as well). Looove it!! For me to have a monochrome mani is rare...and for me to keep my nails the same for more than about 3 days is also pretty rare...so that gives you an idea of how much I love this stuff!


----------



## Illy Ema

OPI Do you lilac it?





(Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Minnie, can't really pick up the pink cuteness of it


 Its so pretty, I have to try it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> I'm still wearing my liquid sand in The Impossible. I touched it up because of tip wear (no surprise though, I've had it on since Sunday and I've done lots of cooking and cleaning, and washed my hair as well). Looove it!! For me to have a monochrome mani is rare...and for me to keep my nails the same for more than about 3 days is also pretty rare...so that gives you an idea of how much I love this stuff!


 I feel the same way, I love liquid sand.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Do you lilac it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


 Gorgeous shade!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its so pretty, I have to try it.


 You should  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katlyne

Flower beauty. What's the daffodilly-o? Its not picking up the pink very well


----------



## Illy Ema

Thank you, Beauty Madness  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I got it in my box, the problem is too many new polishes don't know which one to try first.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it in my box, the problem is too many new polishes don't know which one to try first.


 lmao same dilemma here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LyndaV

Deborah Lippman Nude with Hit Polish Painted Desert.



Glitter is turqoise &amp; copper


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippman Nude with Hit Polish Painted Desert.
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter is turqoise &amp; copper


 Reminds me of the summer &amp; the beach love it.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippman Nude with Hit Polish Painted Desert.
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter is turqoise &amp; copper


 CUTE!


----------



## Sani23

Great Work... Nice beige color with a sparkling kicker  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Deborah Lippman Nude with Hit Polish Painted Desert.
> 
> Glitter is turqoise &amp; copper


 That's a great combo, Lynda. I love Hit Polish glitters!


----------



## Jessismith

A couple green manis this week. Essie Navigate Her


----------



## Jessismith

A Nina Ultra Pro jelly sammie with Lime Light and Electric Slide. This brand is seriously under appreciated. Love every color/formula I've tried.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A Nina Ultra Pro jelly sammie with Lime Light and Electric Slide. This brand is seriously under appreciated. Love every color/formula I've tried.


 I've never even heard of it till you started posting them


----------



## Jessismith

I've only ever seen it at Sally's.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never even heard of it till you started posting them


 Never heard of that brand either.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've only ever seen it at Sally's.


 0.0 I've never seen it there and I stalk that place. I only ever see orly, finger paints, and china glaze. (besides all the gel polish colors)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've only ever seen it at Sally's.
> 0.0 I've never seen it there and I stalk that place. I only ever see orly, finger paints, and china glaze. (besides all the gel polish colors)
> 
> It's located under the Orly at my Sally


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never even heard of it till you started posting them


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I believe Nina Ultra Pro is Sally Beauty's own line of polish.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's located under the Orly at my Sally


 oh, thats where the gel polish is at mine, but I shall look again tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## thehellwithit

everyone is giving me great ideas for my nails! too many choices for the next time, haha! here's what's on my nails now:

Evergreen (Sephora+Pantone), and Oy Another Polish Joke (OPI) underneath The Golden Age (Sephora by OPI)


----------



## Jessismith

Here are a couple more favorite Nina's: Maple Syrup (older style bottle, still avail)



Burnished Bronze


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *thehellwithit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone is giving me great ideas for my nails! too many choices for the next time, haha! here's what's on my nails now:
> 
> Evergreen (Sephora+Pantone), and Oy Another Polish Joke (OPI) underneath The Golden Age (Sephora by OPI)


 Love it!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Jessismith

> I got these two unidentified colors from POPSUGAR this month. If anybody knows what they're called, please let me know, because there was absolutely no indication on the bottles or on the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh my gawd, gorgeous colors!! Want!!


> OPI Do you lilac it?
> 
> (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


 I don't lilac it. I li-love it!!! Beautiful!


----------



## jesemiaud

Got my first OPI Liquid sand (Can't let go) in a trade today and I am in LOVE! Pictures do not do the color justice. I see more of these in my future.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my first OPI Liquid sand (Can't let go) in a trade today and I am in LOVE! Pictures do not do the color justice. I see more of these in my future.


 it's gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The Impossible is super pretty too!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *thehellwithit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> everyone is giving me great ideas for my nails! too many choices for the next time, haha! here's what's on my nails now:
> 
> Evergreen (Sephora+Pantone), and Oy Another Polish Joke (OPI) underneath The Golden Age (Sephora by OPI)


 So pretty, love the design. Was that a stamp or did you draw it?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here are a couple more favorite Nina's:
> 
> Maple Syrup (older style bottle, still avail)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burnished Bronze


 That brown is so pretty.


----------



## Jessismith

> That brown is so pretty.


 Thanks. I REALLY love it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Everyone's rocking such gorgeous spring colors!  I'm still in my winter colors--it was 30 degrees this morning when I left for work! 

Zoya Pasha.


----------



## Jessismith

Green mani #3. Just added some Sinful Colors San Francisco to darken up the neon for work. Still pretty darn bright though. You can bet I'll be ready for something a little more sedate after these last few manis.


----------



## Jessismith

> Everyone's rocking such gorgeous spring colors! Â I'm still in my winter colors--it was 30 degrees this morning when I left for work!Â  Zoya Pasha. Â


 That's such a pretty color!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Got my first OPI Liquid sand (Can't let go) in a trade today and I am in LOVE! Pictures do not do the color justice. I see more of these in my future.


 Yay! I love the liquid sands! I think The Impossible is my favorite though...even though purple is my favorite color.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Hello everyone! 

Just wanted to remind or tell anyone who didn't know that today, Friday 3/15 Ulta is having Butter London polishes for $9 instead of $15 as part of their 21 Days of Beauty. If you go through Ebates as well you can get 8% cash back. Happy Shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is what I have:





And What I just bought


----------



## alpina0560

did you make separate orders for all of these? because it says the limit is 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you make separate orders for all of these? because it says the limit is 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nope, I didn't even notice that but it let me get all 7. I did the same last year when they had buy 1 get 1 free.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone's rocking such gorgeous spring colors!  I'm still in my winter colors--it was 30 degrees this morning when I left for work!
> 
> Zoya Pasha.


 That's a great color, I love zoya.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to remind or tell anyone who didn't know that today, Friday 3/15 Ulta is having Butter London polishes for $9 instead of $15 as part of their 21 Days of Beauty. If you go through Ebates as well you can get 8% cash back. Happy Shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And What I just bought


 That's a great haul, I have polish envy lol.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great haul, I have polish envy lol.


 Thank you! I'm going on a self imposed no-buy(probably will last through today) haha


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Everyone's rocking such gorgeous spring colors!  I'm still in my winter colors--it was 30 degrees this morning when I left for work!
> 
> Zoya Pasha.


 Girl, your hands are GORGEOUS, those are exactly the hands and nails I would die for! lol That color is fab too!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Green mani #3. Just added some Sinful Colors San Francisco to darken up the neon for work.
> 
> Still pretty darn bright though. You can bet I'll be ready for something a little more sedate after these last few manis.


 What a fantastic St. Patty's Day color! Love the shimmer!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Green mani #3. Just added some Sinful Colors San Francisco to darken up the neon for work.
> 
> Still pretty darn bright though. You can bet I'll be ready for something a little more sedate after these last few manis.


 OMG I die! gorgeous green!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> did you make separate orders for all of these? because it says the limit is 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I ordered 3 in the same one and it went through XD


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I ordered 3 in the same one and it went through XD


 Yay! I tried to only buy a couple but none of the Spring collection resembled anything that I had spot on. I've wanted Sprog, British Racing Green, &amp; Yummy Mummy for so long that they had to be added. With the 20% off, free shipping, &amp; cash back it was a no brainer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Someone in another thread suggested that the 2 Limit may only apply to 2 of each shade. Don't know if this is true or not but it could be why we can purchase multiple different shades.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! I tried to only buy a couple but none of the Spring collection resembled anything that I had spot on. I've wanted Sprog, British Racing Green, &amp; Yummy Mummy for so long that they had to be added. With the 20% off, free shipping, &amp; cash back it was a no brainer!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I picked up a few other things though, didn't you get the whole spring collection though?


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Green mani #3. Just added some Sinful Colors San Francisco to darken up the neon for work.
> 
> Still pretty darn bright though. You can bet I'll be ready for something a little more sedate after these last few manis.


 That green is beautiful, adding it to my list!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up a few other things though, didn't you get the whole spring collection though?


 I picked up 4 out of the 9 for Spring and 3 misc. shades that I've had my eye on. I've had an Ulta order each week for the past 3 so I figured once I made free shipping I'd quit. Originally I had the Too Faced Summer Eyes eyeshadow kit in my cart but I removed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Girl, your hands are GORGEOUS, those are exactly the hands and nails I would die for! lol That color is fab too!


 You are so sweet--thank you!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up 4 out of the 9 for Spring and 3 misc. shades that I've had my eye on. I've had an Ulta order each week for the past 3 so I figured once I made free shipping I'd quit. Originally I had the Too Faced Summer Eyes eyeshadow kit in my cart but I removed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh I see ^^ The spring ones were too close to other shades I have


----------



## OiiO

Oh man, so many pretty swatches posted!

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Minnie, can't really pick up the pink cuteness of it 

 
That is a beautiful pink, Gabi! And it looks nice and spring-y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A couple green manis this week.

Essie Navigate Her
Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A Nina Ultra Pro jelly sammie with Lime Light and Electric Slide. This brand is seriously under appreciated. Love every color/formula I've tried.
 

Both of these greens look amazing, especially the Nina jelly!

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everyone's rocking such gorgeous spring colors!  I'm still in my winter colors--it was 30 degrees this morning when I left for work! 

Zoya Pasha.

 

Beautiful!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh man, so many pretty swatches posted!
> 
> That is a beautiful pink, Gabi! And it looks nice and spring-y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It is indeed, btu I'm sure there's a dupe for it out there XD


----------



## OiiO

Jumping on the bandwagon with springy pastels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Julep "Renee" - spring lilac creme.


----------



## Jessismith

> What a fantastic St. Patty's Day color! Love the shimmer!





> OMG I die! gorgeous green!





> That green is beautiful, adding it to my list!





> Both of these greens look amazing, especially the Nina jelly!


 Thanks all. It's 11 layers of various greens, glitter and TCs, so independent results may vary  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Jumping on the bandwagon with springy pastels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep "Renee" - spring lilac creme.


 Gorgeous lilac!!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jumping on the bandwagon with springy pastels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Julep "Renee" - spring lilac creme.


 Oooooooooo, how FABULOUS for spring! Love it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jumping on the bandwagon with springy pastels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Julep "Renee" - spring lilac creme.


 SO pretty!


----------



## Baberanza

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got these two unidentified colors from POPSUGAR this month.
> 
> If anybody knows what they're called, please let me know, because there was absolutely no indication on the bottles or on the package  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I LOVE YOUR COMBO.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jumping on the bandwagon with springy pastels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Julep "Renee" - spring lilac creme.


 I love this! Definitely much better results than I got from the Julep chalk polishes.


----------



## Baberanza

Essie's tart deco (the color) &amp; cozy (glitter). Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my first time doing my nails in over a month. Eep!


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!! Gorgeous!


 thank you! it took me forever practicing how to do the clover. lol


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty, love the design. Was that a stamp or did you draw it?


 i drew it.


----------



## thehellwithit

woot woot! i ended buying "fiver" and "all hail the queen".



> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to remind or tell anyone who didn't know that today, Friday 3/15 Ulta is having Butter London polishes for $9 instead of $15 as part of their 21 Days of Beauty. If you go through Ebates as well you can get 8% cash back. Happy Shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And What I just bought


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jumping on the bandwagon with springy pastels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Julep "Renee" - spring lilac creme.


  Beautiful color!  You do such a nice job on your nails!


----------



## katlyne

Jessismith! I found the Nina Pro nail polish. It was under the finger paints and my mind glossed over it because the bottles were so similar. I got a pastel baby pink. I've bought so effing many pastel pinks hoping they would be opaque. So I figured the best test would be a color I can't get any other brand to work. Lol


----------



## Jessismith

> Jessismith! I found the Nina Pro nail polish. It was under the finger paints and my mind glossed over it because the bottles were so similar. I got a pastel baby pink. I've bought so effing many pastel pinks hoping they would be opaque. So I figured the best test would be a color I can't get any other brand to work. Lol


 Yeah!! Hope you like it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Still OPI Liquid Sand The Impossible, but with a topcoat, just to mix things up a bit. It doesn't look quite as smooth and shiny in the pic as it does in real life. Also, IRL, it's much more of a deep raspberry color. GORGEOUS! I love it just as much with a TC as I do with its intended finish. Before taking this off, I'll probably also try putting a matte TC on over this to see what that looks like.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Green mani #3. Just added some Sinful Colors San Francisco to darken up the neon for work.
> 
> Still pretty darn bright though. You can bet I'll be ready for something a little more sedate after these last few manis.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jumping on the bandwagon with springy pastels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Julep "Renee" - spring lilac creme.


 Definitely a cute spring color, cant wait for spring.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie's tart deco (the color) &amp; cozy (glitter).
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time doing my nails in over a month. Eep!


 Cute combo.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *thehellwithit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> i drew it.


 Wow you're good, I can barely do stick figures lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still OPI Liquid Sand The Impossible, but with a topcoat, just to mix things up a bit. It doesn't look quite as smooth and shiny in the pic as it does in real life. Also, IRL, it's much more of a deep raspberry color. GORGEOUS! I love it just as much with a TC as I do with its intended finish. Before taking this off, I'll probably also try putting a matte TC on over this to see what that looks like.


 This is probably my favorite liquid sand shade, love how it sparkles.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is probably my favorite liquid sand shade, love how it sparkles.


 Mine too! It's sooo pretty!!


----------



## diana16

the nail polish is Rimmel 60 seconds in "I Lilac You"

I took it with an iphone so quality isnt great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *thehellwithit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> thank you! it took me forever practicing how to do the clover. lol


 You nailed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Baberanza* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie's tart deco (the color) &amp; cozy (glitter).
> 
> Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first time doing my nails in over a month. Eep!


 Really really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You nailed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Bahahahahahaha! You made a funny!



I'm loving it, just loving it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Bahahahahahaha! You made a funny! :rofl2: I'm loving it, just loving it!


I realized that after posting it lol it wasn't even on purpose XD


----------



## Jessismith

> Â the nail polish is Rimmel 60 seconds in "I Lilac You" I took it with an iphone so quality isnt great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Beautiful!!


----------



## Kukalu

May the Luck of the Irish be with you!




Zoya Polish Color Ivanka


----------



## Illy Ema

This Ivanka looks so great! I have Charla, and this one is on my wishlist for a very long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

With my todays nails I've entered local contest - Sexy nails. Idea was corset. I know it's not very precise, but I haven't got tools for better mani. Hope you will like the idea, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> May the Luck of the Irish be with you!
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Polish Color Ivanka


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Kukalu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> May the Luck of the Irish be with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Polish Color Ivanka


 Love that green, zoya makes the prettiest greens.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This Ivanka looks so great! I have Charla, and this one is on my wishlist for a very long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> With my todays nails I've entered local contest - Sexy nails. Idea was corset. I know it's not very precise, but I haven't got tools for better mani. Hope you will like the idea, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks great! Hope you win.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A Nina Ultra Pro jelly sammie with Lime Light and Electric Slide. This brand is seriously under appreciated. Love every color/formula I've tried.


 Ooooh I LOVE this!!! Great combo!

And I agree, I love Nina Ultra Pro--totally underrated. â™¥


----------



## Kukalu

I like the corset idea!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This Ivanka looks so great! I have Charla, and this one is on my wishlist for a very long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> With my todays nails I've entered local contest - Sexy nails. Idea was corset. I know it's not very precise, but I haven't got tools for better mani. Hope you will like the idea, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> This Ivanka looks so great! I have Charla, and this one is on my wishlist for a very long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With my todays nails I've entered local contest - Sexy nails. Idea was corset. I know it's not very precise, but I haven't got tools for better mani. Hope you will like the idea, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Va va voom! Good luck!


----------



## Kukalu

I like the corset idea!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This Ivanka looks so great! I have Charla, and this one is on my wishlist for a very long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> With my todays nails I've entered local contest - Sexy nails. Idea was corset. I know it's not very precise, but I haven't got tools for better mani. Hope you will like the idea, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kukalu

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that green, zoya makes the prettiest greens.


Thank you!  I love Zoya polish.  I just ordered it online and wasn't expecting it to be so glittery.


----------



## Kukalu

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Kukalu

This is so pretty!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Do you lilac it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Link removed, please read the Terms of Service.)


----------



## emma83

Pretty yellow for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## page5

Sation Nail Lacquer in Front Row Flasher


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Nutra Nail Gel Perfect in Emerald City with Color Club Snow-Flakes for St. Patty's Day. I'm really not much of a green person, but I go to a Catholic school, so people definitely get on you if you don't wear green! So now I can say I'm wearing it and not get flak. 

I thought it would be cool to try this gel stuff...but no. I absolutely abhor it. It's difficult to work with, and the "activator" stung my eyes like mad when I used it. Never again will I use this stuff, no matter how nice it looks! And it does look nice! (And sorry about the glare...though that does show just how crazy shiny this stuff is!)


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nutra Nail Gel Perfect in Emerald City with Color Club Snow-Flakes for St. Patty's Day. I'm really not much of a green person, but I go to a Catholic school, so people definitely get on you if you don't wear green! So now I can say I'm wearing it and not get flak.
> 
> I thought it would be cool to try this gel stuff...but no. I absolutely abhor it. It's difficult to work with, and the "activator" stung my eyes like mad when I used it. Never again will I use this stuff, no matter how nice it looks! And it does look nice! (And sorry about the glare...though that does show just how crazy shiny this stuff is!)


 I've tried that stuff before. I abhorred it, too, Smelliest nail products ever. It looked great on me for about ten minutes, and then started to get tiny cracks all over.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Kukalu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> May the Luck of the Irish be with you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Polish Color Ivanka


 Pretty! I'm so glad that I bought this one when Zoya had their big sale. I haven't worn it yet...it is among my 100 or so 'Untrieds'.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've tried that stuff before. I abhorred it, too, Smelliest nail products ever. It looked great on me for about ten minutes, and then started to get tiny cracks all over.


 
Yeah...it's absolutely awful!! At least I got it cheap ($5 -- thank you Five Below!)...but honestly, I'm tossing it and never using it again. That's how incredibly awful it is. I've never before used a product ONCE and decided I hated it...

Also, remembered I got the green Zoya PixieDust (Vespa), so my accent nail is now that (well, over the other stuff). 





I was going to do a couple coats, but this is 1, and I think it looks super cool over the other polishes, so I left it as is.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jumping on the bandwagon with springy pastels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Julep "Renee" - spring lilac creme.


 Looks great on you. I have this one, and it's one of my favorite Julep polishes, and one of my favorite purple-color-family polishes.. Your photos are fabulous, but I have to say this polish is even better in person.


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow you're good, I can barely do stick figures lol.


 thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> you should have seen my practice attempts though. (they weren't pretty!! LOL)


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You nailed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







teehee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks.


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This Ivanka looks so great! I have Charla, and this one is on my wishlist for a very long time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> With my todays nails I've entered local contest - Sexy nails. Idea was corset. I know it's not very precise, but I haven't got tools for better mani. Hope you will like the idea, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 oh my gosh! so cool looking! great job!!


----------



## thehellwithit

> Originally Posted by *emma83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty yellow for spring


 oh my! love that yellow/orange! so, so pretty. what brand and what's the name of the polish?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *emma83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty yellow for spring


 What color is that? so nice.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

Here is tonights mani.... Julep Eva.  I wasn't so keen on the color at first, but it is growing on me!


----------



## ling168

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> Just wanted to remind or tell anyone who didn't know that today, Friday 3/15 Ulta is having Butter London polishes for $9 instead of $15 as part of their 21 Days of Beauty. If you go through Ebates as well you can get 8% cash back. Happy Shopping!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is what I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And What I just bought


 

How do these apply? Is it hit or miss or are they fairly consistent?


----------



## Wilburn Adam

Nearly all women when asked admit that they are prepared to spend over the odds for any bottle of nail polish and most of them also have a lot more than ten nail decorative colors within their beauty cabinet.


----------



## hiheather

Covergirl makes the worst glitter polish. Its all goopy on my nails. Loved the idea hate the outcome.


----------



## Jessismith

> Pretty yellow for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes, that IS a pretty yellow!


> Sation Nail Lacquer in Front Row Flasher


 Nice red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Here is tonights mani.... Julep Eva. Â I wasn't so keen on the color at first, but it is growing on me!


 That berry red looks really nice on you!


> Covergirl makes the worst glitter polish. Its all goopy on my nails. Loved the idea hate the outcome.


 But you have your green on, so that's good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

St. Patrick's mani! Julep Lucky (I've decided that I really despise Julep glitter polishes. They are so thick and gloppy!) Accent nail is Color Club Tweet Me with Avon Golden Glitter on top.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Covergirl makes the worst glitter polish. Its all goopy on my nails. Loved the idea hate the outcome.   Love the green though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Happy St Patrick's Day, and Happy Birthday to me!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day, and Happy Birthday to me!!


 Love it! And happy birthday!

I really wanted to do orange...but I go to a Catholic school, and people get kinda iffy if you don't wear green...I mean, it's all in jest, but still. BUT, I *am* Protestant, so I guess it _could _be acceptable...Lol.


----------



## Jessismith

> Happy St Patrick's Day, and Happy Birthday to me!!


 Happy Birthday!! Hope you're having a wonderful day! Super cute Patty's mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day, and Happy Birthday to me!!






   Hope you have a great day &amp; as usual beautiful nails.


----------



## Jessismith

I'm purged clean of all the green!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Essie BBF Best Boy Friend



... And luxuriating in some Orly Cuticle Therapy Creme. I love this stuff, nice and thick, with a heavy soap scent that I enjoy.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm purged clean of all the green!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie BBF Best Boy Friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And luxuriating in some Orly Cuticle Therapy Creme. I love this stuff, nice and thick, with a heavy soap scent that I enjoy.


 That's such a pretty neutral.


----------



## Meahlea

So right now I'm wearing a Zoya Jacqueline and Nails Inc. Islington Crackle Topcoat, but I thought you guys on this thread would appreciate my joy. I went to a Walmart that's farther than my usual today, and found Revlon Girly! There were like 6 bottles of it, too! It was wonderful considering my Walmart barely has anything.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So right now I'm wearing a Zoya Jacqueline and Nails Inc. Islington Crackle Topcoat, but I thought you guys on this thread would appreciate my joy. I went to a Walmart that's farther than my usual today, and found Revlon Girly! There were like 6 bottles of it, too! It was wonderful considering my Walmart barely has anything.


 Jacqueline is such a pretty color!!


----------



## alpina0560

OPI I Theodora You and OPI Which Is Witch? on my accent nail.


----------



## Meahlea

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Jacqueline is such a pretty color!!


It really is. I almost didn't put the crackle over it, but I wanted to try it and have many years of neutral nail colors ahead of me after I graduate college. Pictures to come after I clean up the cuticles.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

KB Shimmer Get Clover it, Julep Cindy+Vivien


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It really is. I almost didn't put the crackle over it, but I wanted to try it and have many years of neutral nail colors ahead of me after I graduate college. Pictures to come after I clean up the cuticles.


 Makes sense. I got it a few weeks ago because it's such a nice neutral, but it's also not your run of the mill boring neutral.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Yay St. Patty's Day! I was saving my Wild Cactus color from Color Club (received in Birchbox last month) for this day! I put OPI's Oy- Another Polish Joke! on top! This picture seriously doesn't do it justice, it makes up the light soooo well!


----------



## ling168

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI I Theodora You and OPI Which Is Witch? on my accent nail.


 
That looks pretty darn good.


----------



## hiheather

> KB Shimmer Get Clover it, Julep Cindy+VivienÂ





> Yay St. Patty's Day! I was saving my Wild Cactus color from Color Club (received in Birchbox last month) for this day! I put OPI's Oy- Another Polish Joke! on top! This picture seriously doesn't do it justice, it makes up the light soooo well!


 Both of these are super pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So right now I'm wearing a Zoya Jacqueline and Nails Inc. Islington Crackle Topcoat, but I thought you guys on this thread would appreciate my joy. I went to a Walmart that's farther than my usual today, and found Revlon Girly! There were like 6 bottles of it, too! It was wonderful considering my Walmart barely has anything.


 Yay! I was really happy when I found girly too. I found mine on ebay.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI I Theodora You and OPI Which Is Witch? on my accent nail.


 So pretty, I need these colors!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB Shimmer Get Clover it, Julep Cindy+Vivien


 Oooooo, gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KB Shimmer Get Clover it, Julep Cindy+Vivien


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay St. Patty's Day! I was saving my Wild Cactus color from Color Club (received in Birchbox last month) for this day! I put OPI's Oy- Another Polish Joke! on top! This picture seriously doesn't do it justice, it makes up the light soooo well!


 Love that combo, your nails look great!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oooooo, gorgeous!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Idk about the accent nail, but oh well XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 XD It was worth the staying up late doing it lol I was done at 3am D: and guess what??? I chipped it doing stuff around the house D:


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> XD It was worth the staying up late doing it lol I was done at 3am D: and guess what??? I chipped it doing stuff around the house D:


 Oh no! I hate it when that happens.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Put Zoya Godiva (one of the PixieDust ones) over my green since green really isn't much my color. I absolutely adore it!! Excuse the mess and dry skin.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no! I hate it when that happens.


 yeah I got so pissed when I saw it D:


----------



## Meahlea

I lied. Impatient with cuticles. Here's how it looks, with some extra on my fingers for good measure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Zoya Jacqueline and Nails, Inc. Islington Crackle Topcoat


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lied. Impatient with cuticles. Here's how it looks, with some extra on my fingers for good measure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Zoya Jacqueline and Nails, Inc. Islington Crackle Topcoat


 So cute!


----------



## hiheather

Attempting to grow my nails out. Have to work on cars this week so perfect timing lol. Gonna rock nude colors for awhile. China Glaze - Heaven WnW - Rockin' Rubies as the accent.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ... And luxuriating in some Orly Cuticle Therapy Creme. I love this stuff, nice and thick, with a heavy soap scent that I enjoy.


 I am crazy about the Orly Cuticle Therapy Creme too!  Its my bedtime ritual.  â™¥


----------



## Jessismith

> Yay St. Patty's Day! I was saving my Wild Cactus color from Color Club (received in Birchbox last month) for this day! I put OPI's Oy- Another Polish Joke! on top! This picture seriously doesn't do it justice, it makes up the light soooo well!





> KB Shimmer Get Clover it, Julep Cindy+VivienÂ


 Great greens!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Attempting to grow my nails out. Have to work on cars this week so perfect timing lol. Gonna rock nude colors for awhile.
> 
> China Glaze - Heaven
> 
> WnW - Rockin' Rubies as the accent.


 That's so cute!


----------



## hiheather

> That's so cute!


 Thanks!


----------



## leah970

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I lied. Impatient with cuticles. Here's how it looks, with some extra on my fingers for good measure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Zoya Jacqueline and Nails, Inc. Islington Crackle Topcoat


 I love crackle!


----------



## Illy Ema

Thank you all for nice comments for my previous mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Hope you'll like todays too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I try to update my blog every two days with a new mani and this is todays result:





You all have beautifull colored nails, from recent I especially noticed CheshireCookie's and Scooby's St'Patricks manis, they are awsome!
Btw, Scooby, what polishes did you used?


----------



## annabeautybox

some pastel shades and white dots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> spring is in the air!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You all have beautifull colored nails, from recent I especially noticed CheshireCookie's and Scooby's St'Patricks manis, they are awsome!
> 
> Btw, Scooby, what polishes did you used?


 Thanks! I used China Glaze Sun Worshiper (orange), and Orly Mermaid Tail (green). All the gory details are on my blog located below  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day, and Happy Birthday to me!!
> Happy Birthday!! Hope you're having a wonderful day! Super cute Patty's mani
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy St Patrick's Day, and Happy Birthday to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a great day &amp; as usual beautiful nails.
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...


----------



## Illy Ema

Where do you buy these Julep nail polishes? They look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

Quick after-work nailpolish change...a bit messy, this is pre-cleanup...

CG Bend Over Backwards.  I FREAKING LOVE THIS COLOR.





(also-I can't wait for my index fingernail to grow in.  So sad and short! lol)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> (also-I can't wait for my index fingernail to grow in.  So sad and short! lol)


 Those are always my two shortest ones lol!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Those are always my two shortest ones lol!


 Me too.


----------



## sleepykat

> Where do you buy these Julep nail polishes? They look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 www.julep.com


----------



## sleepykat

3 coats Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings, one coat Seche Vite, no cleanup, no cuticle oil, after a day of much hand washing. This was my most wanted polish for the past year.


----------



## sleepykat

> some pastel shades and white dots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> spring is in the air!


 Cute! It looks cheerful.


----------



## sleepykat

> Yay St. Patty's Day! I was saving my Wild Cactus color from Color Club (received in Birchbox last month) for this day! I put OPI's Oy- Another Polish Joke! on top! This picture seriously doesn't do it justice, it makes up the light soooo well!


 Super pretty! On my screen, it looks kind of like Zoya Logan.


----------



## OiiO

So many amazing manis featured, it will take me forever to comment on them all!

And Scooby, I swear every time I read your blog's name I read it as "*Dynamite Doe Snails*", I thought it was hilarious until my brain finally processed it correctly 



 

I still think it's the best blog name I've ever seen!

Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## sleepykat

> KB Shimmer Get Clover it, Julep Cindy+VivienÂ


 That looks awesome, Gabs. I'm jelly of your jelly.


----------



## sleepykat

> I'm purged clean of all the green!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Essie BBF Best Boy Friend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... And luxuriating in some Orly Cuticle Therapy Creme. I love this stuff, nice and thick, with a heavy soap scent that I enjoy.


 That shade looks great on you. I traded mine because it wasn't flattering on me.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pastel shades and white dots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> spring is in the air!


 I absolutely love this.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 3 coats Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings, one coat Seche Vite, no cleanup, no cuticle oil, after a day of much hand washing. This was my most wanted polish for the past year.


 I love that purple.


----------



## shandimessmer

Wet n wild "I red a good book". It's a gorgeous true red, but I'm going to change it tonight because I'm not really feeling it as a spring color.


----------



## sleepykat

> I love that purple.


 Thanks! It was a little sheer; I think I might wear it over Essie Play Date or Zoya Perrie next time. It wouldn't need any undies for shorter nails, though.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 3 coats Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings, one coat Seche Vite, no cleanup, no cuticle oil, after a day of much hand washing. This was my most wanted polish for the past year.


 I die! Gorgeous!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks awesome, Gabs. I'm jelly of your jelly.


 lmao


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super pretty! On my screen, it looks kind of like Zoya Logan.


 Thanks! I haven't seen that one, I need to go check it out!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you all for nice comments for my previous mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hope you'll like todays too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I try to update my blog every two days with a new mani and this is todays result:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You all have beautifull colored nails, from recent I especially noticed CheshireCookie's and Scooby's St'Patricks manis, they are awsome!


 Thank you! I'm LOVING that color! It's GORGEOUS!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So many amazing manis featured, it will take me forever to comment on them all!
> 
> And Scooby, I swear every time I read your blog's name I read it as "*Dynamite Doe Snails*", I thought it was hilarious until my brain finally processed it correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still think it's the best blog name I've ever seen!
> 
> Happy belated Birthday!


 Thank you! Hahah yeah I noticed that after I made the name LOL. My google name, and long time chat room name, is Scooby Dynamite....so I originally wanted to call it Dynamite Nails, but that was taken. So Dynamite Does Nails popped into my head, and it wasn't taken, so I just used that. Then when I started watermarking my pictures I was like....hmmm...snails haha.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! Hahah yeah I noticed that after I made the name LOL. My google name, and long time chat room name, is Scooby Dynamite....so I originally wanted to call it Dynamite Nails, but that was taken. So Dynamite Does Nails popped into my head, and it wasn't taken, so I just used that. Then when I started watermarking my pictures I was like....hmmm...snails haha.


 I totally didn't notice that! My brain is so conditioned to reading nail blogs that 'nails' automatically stands out to me. But hey, Dynamite Doe Snails sounds like some kind of girl-power site for snails--Power to the gastropods! Say no to salt!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I haven't seen that one, I need to go check it out!


 The Polishaholic blog has a nice comparison between Zoya Ivanka and Zoya Logan. Vampy Varnish has super pretty swatches of Logan. I ended up buying both anyway; I love green!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I die! Gorgeous!


 Thanks! Those were my exact thoughts every time I saw it for the past year. You can get Emily de Molly polish in the U.S. on shop.llarowe.com now, but it sells out really fast. You can request that they e-mail you when a product is back in stock. I love those Australian polishes (Femme Fatale and Gloss 'n' Sparkle, to name a couple others); the photos are so juicy-looking. 

It could use another coat of Seche Vite.


----------



## annabeautybox

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute! It looks cheerful.





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love this.


 
thank you ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Thanks! Those were my exact thoughts every time I saw it for the past year. You can get Emily de Molly polish in the U.S. on shop.llarowe.com now, but it sells out really fast. You can request that they e-mail you when a product is back in stock. I love those Australian polishes (Femme Fatale and Gloss 'n' Sparkle, to name a couple others); the photos are so juicy-looking.Â  It could use another coat of Seche Vite.


thanks, I'll look into it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JessP

I wanted to do something bright and Spring-y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is Revlon ColorStay in Coastal Surf!


----------



## Jessismith

> I wanted to do something bright and Spring-y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is Revlon ColorStay in Coastal Surf!


 What a great color! So cheerful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to do something bright and Spring-y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is Revlon ColorStay in Coastal Surf!


 Love it! Totally season-appropriate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI What Wizardry Is This?

It's a color that from seeing swatches online I thought I would hate, but then I saw it in real life, and thought it would look nice on, so I got it...and while the jury is still out on how much I like it, I can say this: I love that It's so bronze-y and unique. And unlike the other Liquid Sands, it has a much finer grit and smaller glitter (more like the Zoya PixieDust). The one bad thing about it is that it takes _forever_ to dry which I thought was strange since the other Liquid Sands dry really fast.

But, without further ado:


----------



## JessP

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a great color! So cheerful





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love it! Totally season-appropriate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, guys! It's definitely a fun color to wear!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Illy Ema

This coastal surf is such a great color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to do something bright and Spring-y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is Revlon ColorStay in Coastal Surf!


 Such a pretty shade of blue.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI What Wizardry Is This?
> 
> It's a color that from seeing swatches online I thought I would hate, but then I saw it in real life, and thought it would look nice on, so I got it...and while the jury is still out on how much I like it, I can say this: I love that It's so bronze-y and unique. And unlike the other Liquid Sands, it has a much finer grit and smaller glitter (more like the Zoya PixieDust). The one bad thing about it is that it takes _forever_ to dry which I thought was strange since the other Liquid Sands dry really fast.
> 
> But, without further ado:


 Love it, and definitely need to add it to my collection.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it, and definitely need to add it to my collection.


 The more I have it on, the more I like it. Still not sure I love it, but it's definitely growing on me.


----------



## Jessismith

L'Oreal Royally Yours from the Versailles Romance collection for spring. A nice pop of baby blue.


----------



## jesemiaud

Julep Teri with the Julep Matte Top Coat. My first time using a matte top coat...not sure about it. Color is definitely washed out in the photo...It's peachier in real life.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Teri with the Julep Matte Top Coat. My first time using a matte top coat...not sure about it. Color is definitely washed out in the photo...It's peachier in real life.


 I love matte top coats and this looks very girly and pretty!


----------



## katie danielle

I know there's not a lot of love for hot pink on here, and I don't tend to wear it much either - but I am in love with Orly's "Oh Cabana Boy" and how it's got an almost nuclear glow to it in real life (much more vivid than in my photo). Definitely bright and makes me feel super girly.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L'Oreal Royally Yours from the Versailles Romance collection for spring. A nice pop of baby blue.


 This reminds me of Zoya Blu. It's a bit more grey than the Zoya, but definitely similar.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's not a lot of love for hot pink on here, and I don't tend to wear it much either - but I am in love with Orly's "Oh Cabana Boy" and how it's got an almost nuclear glow to it in real life (much more vivid than in my photo). Definitely bright and makes me feel super girly.


 
Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L'Oreal Royally Yours from the Versailles Romance collection for spring. A nice pop of baby blue.


 Cute shade of blue.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Teri with the Julep Matte Top Coat. My first time using a matte top coat...not sure about it. Color is definitely washed out in the photo...It's peachier in real life.


 I like it, that color looks really pretty on your hands.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's not a lot of love for hot pink on here, and I don't tend to wear it much either - but I am in love with Orly's "Oh Cabana Boy" and how it's got an almost nuclear glow to it in real life (much more vivid than in my photo). Definitely bright and makes me feel super girly.


 Love it, I love hot pink in the spring/summer months.


----------



## hiheather

> I know there's not a lot of love for hot pink on here, and I don't tend to wear it much either - but I am in love with Orly's "Oh Cabana Boy" and how it's got an almost nuclear glow to it in real life (much more vivid than in my photo). DefinitelyÂ bright and makes me feel super girly.


 That is my favorite pink polish. Whenever I wear it I can't stop staring at my nails!


----------



## JessP

> I know there's not a lot of love for hot pink on here, and I don't tend to wear it much either - but I am in love with Orly's "Oh Cabana Boy" and how it's got an almost nuclear glow to it in real life (much more vivid than in my photo). DefinitelyÂ bright and makes me feel super girly.


 I love hot pink! Gorgeous color and now I want to paint my nails that shade as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> I know there's not a lot of love for hot pink on here, and I don't tend to wear it much either - but I am in love with Orly's "Oh Cabana Boy" and how it's got an almost nuclear glow to it in real life (much more vivid than in my photo). DefinitelyÂ bright and makes me feel super girly.


 I love it! And hot/neons are huge this spring/summer. Yeah!!!


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is my favorite pink polish. Whenever I wear it I can't stop staring at my nails!


 I know right, the picture doesn't do it justice - it's so vivid in person.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

I love love love everyone's spring colors!  I'm making a list and will be going out this weekend to buy some of these lovely shades.  I don't know why but when I go to do my nails, I keep veering towards the neutrals.  Essie Chinchilly--oldie but goodie.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love love love everyone's spring colors!  I'm making a list and will be going out this weekend to buy some of these lovely shades.  I don't know why but when I go to do my nails, I keep veering towards the neutrals.  Essie Chinchilly--oldie but goodie.


 Your nails are gorgeous! I love that color. Honestly, last night it was between the bright pink Orly and Essie's Demure (which is my favorite neutral so far), but the hot pink won out. I think it's because I was determined to celebrate the first day of Spring, even if we just got a foot of snow yesterday. And yay for black keyboard backgrounds! Lol


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your nails are gorgeous! I love that color. Honestly, last night it was between the bright pink Orly and Essie's Demure (which is my favorite neutral so far), but the hot pink won out. I think it's because I was determined to celebrate the first day of Spring, even if we just got a foot of snow yesterday. And yay for black keyboard backgrounds! Lol


 Yeah, my spring cheer has been waning.  I can't believe you got so much snow.  ENOUGH, Mother Nature!  It's still in the 30's today in NY--wearing a down coat.  Ugh.

And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some pastel shades and white dots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> spring is in the air!


 Super cute!! Love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L'Oreal Royally Yours from the Versailles Romance collection for spring. A nice pop of baby blue.


 That color looks amazing on you!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love love love everyone's spring colors!  I'm making a list and will be going out this weekend to buy some of these lovely shades.  I don't know why but when I go to do my nails, I keep veering towards the neutrals.  Essie Chinchilly--oldie but goodie.


 So pretty!


----------



## Illy Ema

jese - on picture this looks very nice and suitable to your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
katie - great shade for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My polish, you can find more details on my blog


----------



## alpina0560

OPI French Quarter for Your Thoughts!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> OPI French Quarter for Your Thoughts!


super pretty!


----------



## jesemiaud

Love that color!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jese - on picture this looks very nice and suitable to your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> katie - great shade for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My polish, you can find more details on my blog


----------



## OiiO

Love the color!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jese - on picture this looks very nice and suitable to your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> katie - great shade for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My polish, you can find more details on my blog


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jese - on picture this looks very nice and suitable to your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> katie - great shade for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My polish, you can find more details on my blog


 MUST Have!Gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI French Quarter for Your Thoughts!


 Oooh love this!


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love love love everyone's spring colors!  I'm making a list and will be going out this weekend to buy some of these lovely shades.  I don't know why but when I go to do my nails, I keep veering towards the neutrals.  Essie Chinchilly--oldie but goodie.


 I love this warm grey! Very nice!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the color!





> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jese - on picture this looks very nice and suitable to your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> katie - great shade for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My polish, you can find more details on my blog





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MUST Have!Gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
NYC Purple Pizzazz Frost is a very cheap dupe for this, just FYI  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 
Here's a pic of mine with me wearing it:


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jese - on picture this looks very nice and suitable to your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> katie - great shade for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My polish, you can find more details on my blog


 LOVE it! Gorgeous deep rich purple....I wonder how OPI's liquid sand in Can't Let Go would look with this, say, on the ring finger or something...hrm...


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI French Quarter for Your Thoughts!


 What a fabulous looking dove grey! How well does it go on? It looks pretty creamy. How many coats is this?


----------



## alpina0560

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> super pretty!


 


> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oooh love this!


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> What a fabulous looking dove grey! How well does it go on? It looks pretty creamy. How many coats is this?


 Thanks ladies! And it went on pretty well, it was a little streaky for the first coat, this is two coats, with Zoya Anchor base + Seche Vite top


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to do something bright and Spring-y  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is Revlon ColorStay in Coastal Surf!


 That looks fabulous! What a happy mani. How was the application?


----------



## starfruit

I'm wearing Essie's new nail polishes. light pink


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI What Wizardry Is This?
> 
> It's a color that from seeing swatches online I thought I would hate, but then I saw it in real life, and thought it would look nice on, so I got it...and while the jury is still out on how much I like it, I can say this: I love that It's so bronze-y and unique. And unlike the other Liquid Sands, it has a much finer grit and smaller glitter (more like the Zoya PixieDust). The one bad thing about it is that it takes _forever_ to dry which I thought was strange since the other Liquid Sands dry really fast.
> 
> But, without further ado:


 I like this one a lot.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there's not a lot of love for hot pink on here, and I don't tend to wear it much either - but I am in love with Orly's "Oh Cabana Boy" and how it's got an almost nuclear glow to it in real life (much more vivid than in my photo). Definitely bright and makes me feel super girly.


 I think there is love for hot pink, but it only pokes its head out when warm weather comes around; I could be wrong. Anyhow, I love it! The hot pink in my stash (besides a striper) is Orly Beach Cruiser. I wore it a lot last year, but couldn't get it to photograph well. I've read since then that some people have better success taking photos of neon nail polish with their nails under water.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love love love everyone's spring colors!  I'm making a list and will be going out this weekend to buy some of these lovely shades.  I don't know why but when I go to do my nails, I keep veering towards the neutrals.  Essie Chinchilly--oldie but goodie.


 Your nails look great and I love that polish. There is something very classy about it without being boring.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jese - on picture this looks very nice and suitable to your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> katie - great shade for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My polish, you can find more details on my blog


 I really like this one. Color Club always has something I'm interested in, but the application is so hit or miss for me.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI French Quarter for Your Thoughts!


 Nice! It looks very creamy.


----------



## JessP

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That looks fabulous! What a happy mani. How was the application?


 Thanks!! 




 Application was okay.. The formula is kind of streaky so I had to apply 2-3 coats depending. I used NailTek Formula 2 as a base coat + Sally Hansen Insta-Dry top coat and it's lasting pretty well so far!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI French Quarter for Your Thoughts!


 That is such a pretty gray.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jese - on picture this looks very nice and suitable to your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> katie - great shade for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My polish, you can find more details on my blog


 Love this.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

OPI "Skip The Gift Wrap"





Sinful Colors "Island Coral"


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI "Skip The Gift Wrap"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinful Colors "Island Coral"


 
LOVE the coral!


----------



## katie danielle

Hard Candy's "Piece of Papaya" over a nude base of Julep's "Otte".


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI French Quarter for Your Thoughts!


 love this color!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Everyone had been posting Lavenders, and I'm a little late finally getting around to mine, but I finally had a moment to redo my nails! lol

Essie's Bikini So Teeny with Essie's No Place Like Chrome! Had some fun with this one!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> OPI "Skip The Gift Wrap"
> 
> Sinful Colors "Island Coral"


 I love the green one--very 2013.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Hard Candy's "Piece of Papaya" over a nude base of Julep's "Otte".


 Pretty! Is it super sparkly in the sun?


----------



## sleepykat

> Everyone had been posting Lavenders, and I'm a little late finally getting around to mine, but I finally had a moment to redo my nails! lol Essie's Bikini So Teeny with Essie's No Place Like Chrome! Had some fun with this one!


 Wow! This is totally my favorite of yours so far. The style reminds me of the nail blogger at Lucy's Stash,


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty! Is it super sparkly in the sun?


 Yes, like blinding lol.


----------



## OiiO

Fantastic color combo, love it! And your nails look so nice and healthy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone had been posting Lavenders, and I'm a little late finally getting around to mine, but I finally had a moment to redo my nails! lol
> 
> Essie's Bikini So Teeny with Essie's No Place Like Chrome! Had some fun with this one!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone had been posting Lavenders, and I'm a little late finally getting around to mine, but I finally had a moment to redo my nails! lol
> 
> Essie's Bikini So Teeny with Essie's No Place Like Chrome! Had some fun with this one!


 So pretty!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Alright, the jury has finished its deliberation...I *love* What Wizardry Is This? The color has definitely grown on me, and like the other Liquid Sands, it wears super well. I've got a little tip wear, and a few teeny tiny chips, but I've also been pretty rough on my nails lately.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI "Skip The Gift Wrap"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinful Colors "Island Coral"


 Love your manis!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hard Candy's "Piece of Papaya" over a nude base of Julep's "Otte".


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone had been posting Lavenders, and I'm a little late finally getting around to mine, but I finally had a moment to redo my nails! lol
> 
> Essie's Bikini So Teeny with Essie's No Place Like Chrome! Had some fun with this one!


 That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Illy Ema

Thank you for your nice compliments, didn't expected so much





And yes, I think OPI's liquid sand would sure look wonderfull as a touch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
alpina - nice, reminds me of CG Recycle
keep - thank you fyi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
miss - green is my favorite color for polishes, and this one looks great!
katie - very romantic color
cheshire - lovely design

Great nails, girls!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Tried another jelly sandwich. . A polish from the OPI Oz collection and OPI Polka.com. Excuse the mess; I decided to share before cleaning up!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tried another jelly sandwich. . A polish from the OPI Oz collection and OPI Polka.com. Excuse the mess; I decided to share before cleaning up!


 CUTEE which one from the Oz collection? I got the set of minis haven't even opened it up lmao


----------



## MissLindaJean

> CUTEE which one from the Oz collection? I got the set of minis haven't even opened it up lmao


 I think Don't Burst My Bubble.. lol, I got the mini set, too.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think Don't Burst My Bubble.. lol, I got the mini set, too.


 XD I wanted the glitters too, but the curling of the gold one made me not get em, I still want the holo pretty one(I'm not good w names as you can see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I love the option of minis, I know I will never go through a full bottle so minis are great! I wish every company made minis of everything XD


----------



## ling168

Helen from Julep on most fingers and Paradoxal from Chanel on ring fingers. It's much lighter in the photo than in person.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tried another jelly sandwich. . A polish from the OPI Oz collection and OPI Polka.com. Excuse the mess; I decided to share before cleaning up!


 So pretty, I need to add polka.com to my collection.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helen from Julep on most fingers and Paradoxal from Chanel on ring fingers. It's much lighter in the photo than in person.


 I like that combo.


----------



## ling168

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like that combo.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty, I need to add polka.com to my collection.


 Do eeeet!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do eeeet!


 I'm telling the hubby you made me lol.  Oh and I just bough it from ebay.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm telling the hubby you made me lol.  Oh and I just bough it from ebay.


 that works XD


----------



## jesemiaud

Revlon Strawberry Electric and Fimo bow


----------



## katie danielle

So cute! Did you make the bow?



> Revlon Strawberry Electric and Fimo bow


----------



## katie danielle

Also, I've always found it weird how pink colors are given the name strawberry, strawberries are red!


----------



## acostakk

> Hard Candy's "Piece of Papaya" over a nude base of Julep's "Otte".


Now you've done it. I don't live near a Walmart, for which my wallet is eternally grateful. But I just HAPPEN to be going there this weekend...... Waaaaaaaaant!


----------



## acostakk

Milani neon in Pink Hottie and Wet and Wilds wild shine in Hallucinate. This is me talking myself out of this months Juleps box 'cause the colors I would wear I already own (or close enough)


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milani neon in Pink Hottie and Wet and Wilds wild shine in Hallucinate. This is me talking myself out of this months Juleps box 'cause the colors I would wear I already own (or close enough)


 Pretty! Yup same here on the Julep...I even just realized I have a dupe for the blue shade...oh the polish I haven't used and don't even remember I have...lol!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! This is totally my favorite of yours so far. The style reminds me of the nail blogger at Lucy's Stash,





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fantastic color combo, love it! And your nails look so nice and healthy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is absolutely beautiful!





> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for your nice compliments, didn't expected so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I think OPI's liquid sand would sure look wonderfull as a touch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> alpina - nice, reminds me of CG Recycle
> 
> keep - thank you fyi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> miss - green is my favorite color for polishes, and this one looks great!
> 
> katie - very romantic color
> 
> *cheshire - lovely design*
> 
> Great nails, girls!


 Thanks everyone! and Sleepykat - HOW have I never seen Lucy's Stash before?! I spent at least an hour today just perusing her blog! AMAZING!


----------



## Carmela DeJesus

julep dendrie

nails ince feathers cornwall

i was squealing as i was painting because it looks sooooooo nice


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Revlon Strawberry Electric and Fimo bow


 CUTEST BOW EVER!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julep dendrie
> 
> nails ince feathers cornwall
> 
> i was squealing as i was painting because it looks sooooooo nice


Oooooo, that's adorable! It's actually quite tribal looking.


----------



## sleepykat

> Thanks everyone! and Sleepykat - HOW have I never seen Lucy's Stash before?! I spent at least an hour today just perusing her blog! AMAZING!


 I did the same thing the first time I saw her blog! She is such an awesome artist. Careful, though: She makes you want even more polish. Have you seen the Nailasaurus and A Girl and Her Polish? Two more blow-my-mind nail bloggers. I am wearing Revlon Cotton Candy topped with Colores de Carol Cupcake Fantasy:


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing the first time I saw her blog! She is such an awesome artist. Careful, though: She makes you want even more polish. Have you seen the Nailasaurus and A Girl and Her Polish? Two more blow-my-mind nail bloggers.
> 
> I am wearing Revlon Cotton Candy topped with Colores de Carol Cupcake Fantasy:


 I really WAS craving polishes after that lol...I've seen Nailasaurus but I haven't seen the other! OOOooo, more pretty nails to look at! One of my favorites doesn't seem to do posts anymore, hasn't for a long time, but I still love looking through all the posts. It's called Emerald Sparkled!

Fabulous nails, btw! Loving the soft pink! Looks like a tasty polish! lol


----------



## Meahlea

Zoya Neely


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Revlon Strawberry Electric and Fimo bow


 That bow is so cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milani neon in Pink Hottie and Wet and Wilds wild shine in Hallucinate. This is me talking myself out of this months Juleps box 'cause the colors I would wear I already own (or close enough)


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julep dendrie
> 
> nails ince feathers cornwall
> 
> i was squealing as i was painting because it looks sooooooo nice


 Love the way this looks!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing the first time I saw her blog! She is such an awesome artist. Careful, though: She makes you want even more polish. Have you seen the Nailasaurus and A Girl and Her Polish? Two more blow-my-mind nail bloggers.
> 
> I am wearing Revlon Cotton Candy topped with Colores de Carol Cupcake Fantasy:


 Cute, made me want a cupcake too.


----------



## BeautyJunction

My stamper had disappeared and I just bought a new one, so I stamped Konad special black over OPI French Quarter For Your Thoughts


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the coral!


 thank you! I do too, it's a fave &amp; it's cheap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the green one--very 2013.


 thanks! I found it at Ulta on clearance, the day before St. Patrick's Day!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the coral!


 thank you! I do too, it's a fave &amp; it's cheap!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your manis!


 thanks so much! I have to say I really enjoy painting my nails!  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *ling168* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helen from Julep on most fingers and Paradoxal from Chanel on ring fingers. It's much lighter in the photo than in person.


 This is so pretty, love the color combination!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing the first time I saw her blog! She is such an awesome artist. Careful, though: She makes you want even more polish. Have you seen the Nailasaurus and A Girl and Her Polish? Two more blow-my-mind nail bloggers.
> 
> I am wearing Revlon Cotton Candy topped with Colores de Carol Cupcake Fantasy:


 This looks like cupcakes for the nails, soo pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *Carmela DeJesus* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> julep dendrie
> 
> nails ince feathers cornwall
> 
> i was squealing as i was painting because it looks sooooooo nice


 I love this feather effect! I think I will purchase a bottle or two. Is the texture really bumpy?



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gifI am wearing Revlon Cotton Candy topped with Colores de Carol Cupcake Fantasy:


 This looks delicious! haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My stamper had disappeared and I just bought a new one, so I stamped Konad special black over OPI French Quarter For Your Thoughts


 I really need to learn how to stamp. This looks so pretty!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did the same thing the first time I saw her blog! She is such an awesome artist. Careful, though: She makes you want even more polish. Have you seen the Nailasaurus and A Girl and Her Polish? Two more blow-my-mind nail bloggers.
> 
> I am wearing Revlon Cotton Candy topped with Colores de Carol Cupcake Fantasy:


 I die!! SO PRETTEHHHHH


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My stamper had disappeared and I just bought a new one, so I stamped Konad special black over OPI French Quarter For Your Thoughts


----------



## Carmela DeJesus

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this feather effect! I think I will purchase a bottle or two. Is the texture really bumpy?


 The feathers are very thin IMO. When you build up, it gets bumpier of course but they lay flat and don't curl


----------



## JC327

365 days of color nomad


----------



## acostakk

> My stamper had disappeared and I just bought a new one, so I stamped Konad special black over OPI French Quarter For Your Thoughts


 Love this


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My stamper had disappeared and I just bought a new one, so I stamped Konad special black over OPI French Quarter For Your Thoughts


 Lovely stamps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

And here's my crazy take on spring: today I went with this very bright combo which is unlike me.

I call it Sunshine and Confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Color Club "Daisy Does It" with Wet'n'Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on top.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So cute! Did you make the bow?


 Nope...got a huge bunch of little shapes on amazon at Christmas time to give to the kids. I decided to have fun too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> And here's my crazy take on spring: today I went with this very bright combo which is unlike me. I call it Sunshine and Confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Color Club "Daisy Does It" with Wet'n'Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on top.


so cute


----------



## Jessismith

So festive!!



> And here's my crazy take on spring: today I went with this very bright combo which is unlike me. I call it Sunshine and Confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Color Club "Daisy Does It" with Wet'n'Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on top.


----------



## acostakk

> And here's my crazy take on spring: today I went with this very bright combo which is unlike me. I call it Sunshine and Confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Very nice! Color Club "Daisy Does It" with Wet'n'Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on top.


----------



## katlyne

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So festive!!


 hey! hey, Jessi! did I tell you about the nina polish??? I bought the light pink color and tried it and............................

I'm SUPER Impressed, it was nearly opaque in two coats(minor streaking, but had I been more careful there wouldn't have been) I didn't really care about it being PERFECT cuz I was putting a glitter over it anyway. but I was very impressed, and I though you should know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's my crazy take on spring: today I went with this very bright combo which is unlike me.
> 
> I call it Sunshine and Confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Color Club "Daisy Does It" with Wet'n'Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on top.


 So pretty and bright.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's my crazy take on spring: today I went with this very bright combo which is unlike me.
> 
> I call it Sunshine and Confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Color Club "Daisy Does It" with Wet'n'Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on top.


Love it! It is so bright, perfect for spring.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Yay Liquid Sand!! This one is Get Your Number.

I think that this one is my favorite...it's definitely the one that sparkles the most and looks the most sand-like, at least to me. And the color is gorgeous!! This was my first time using this one.

Oh, and btw -- What Wizardry Is This? is probably the Liquid Sand that is the easiest to remove. I took it off because it was coming off after I spent the day doing dishes and laundry (but it wore well -- I had it on almost all week), plus, I just like doing my nails...but it came off super easy and only took 1 square cotton pad

EDIT: I just did a quick Google search, and OPI is adding *6 more* Liquid Sand shades in May -- the Bond Girls Collection. Woot woot!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I really WAS craving polishes after that lol...I've seen Nailasaurus but I haven't seen the other! OOOooo, more pretty nails to look at! One of my favorites doesn't seem to do posts anymore, hasn't for a long time, but I still love looking through all the posts. It's called Emerald Sparkled!
> 
> Fabulous nails, btw! Loving the soft pink! Looks like a tasty polish! lol


 Thanks!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's my crazy take on spring: today I went with this very bright combo which is unlike me.
> 
> I call it Sunshine and Confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Color Club "Daisy Does It" with Wet'n'Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on top.


 Oh my word...this polish just makes me HAPPY! lol I LOVE the combination!



> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My stamper had disappeared and I just bought a new one, so I stamped Konad special black over OPI French Quarter For Your Thoughts


 ADORABLE! I just received my Konad scraper and polishes and I'm SO ready to start stamping! lol What brand plate is this from?



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Liquid Sand!! This one is Get Your Number.
> 
> I think that this one is my favorite...it's definitely the one that sparkles the most and looks the most sand-like, at least to me. And the color is gorgeous!! This was my first time using this one.
> 
> Oh, and btw -- What Wizardry Is This? is probably the Liquid Sand that is the easiest to remove. I took it off because it was coming off after I spent the day doing dishes and laundry (but it wore well -- I had it on almost all week), plus, I just like doing my nails...but it came off super easy and only took 1 square cotton pad
> 
> EDIT: I just did a quick Google search, and OPI is adding *6 more* Liquid Sand shades in May -- the Bond Girls Collection. Woot woot!


 I love that color on your skin tone! Fabulous! OOooooo, I can't wait to see what other liquid sands they come out with! So far, I'm very impressed with them


----------



## Jessismith

> hey! hey, Jessi! did I tell you about the nina polish??? I bought the light pink color and tried it and............................ I'm SUPER Impressed, it was nearly opaque in two coats(minor streaking, but had I been more careful there wouldn't have been) I didn't really care about it being PERFECT cuz I was putting a glitter over it anyway. but I was very impressed, and I though you should know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hey, that's great!! So glad to hear it was a success! I have just always had good luck with Nina, and they're affordable, easily accessible at Sally's, and have some really pretty colors. I have a few lined up I've been wanting to try after my 'Easter pastels' kick runs its course. Thanks for letting me know you liked it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh my word...this polish just makes me HAPPY! lol I LOVE the combination!
> 
> ADORABLE! I just received my Konad scraper and polishes and I'm SO ready to start stamping! lol What brand plate is this from?
> 
> I love that color on your skin tone! Fabulous! OOooooo, I can't wait to see what other liquid sands they come out with! So far, I'm very impressed with them


 Thanks! 

Here are some swatch pics:


----------



## BeautyJunction

> ADORABLE! I just received my Konad scraper and polishes and I'm SO ready to start stamping! lol What brand plate is this from?


 Thank you! It's the Konad plate number m64.


----------



## jesemiaud

Oooh...I like!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Here are some swatch pics:


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Liquid Sand!! This one is Get Your Number.
> 
> I think that this one is my favorite...it's definitely the one that sparkles the most and looks the most sand-like, at least to me. And the color is gorgeous!! This was my first time using this one.
> 
> Oh, and btw -- What Wizardry Is This? is probably the Liquid Sand that is the easiest to remove. I took it off because it was coming off after I spent the day doing dishes and laundry (but it wore well -- I had it on almost all week), plus, I just like doing my nails...but it came off super easy and only took 1 square cotton pad
> 
> EDIT: I just did a quick Google search, and OPI is adding *6 more* Liquid Sand shades in May -- the Bond Girls Collection. Woot woot!


 So sparkly, I haven't tried this one yet. I want to get the Bond Girls collection they all look so pretty.


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My stamper had disappeared and I just bought a new one, so I stamped Konad special black over OPI French Quarter For Your Thoughts





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's my crazy take on spring: today I went with this very bright combo which is unlike me.
> 
> I call it Sunshine and Confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Color Club "Daisy Does It" with Wet'n'Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on top.





> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Liquid Sand!! This one is Get Your Number.
> 
> I think that this one is my favorite...it's definitely the one that sparkles the most and looks the most sand-like, at least to me. And the color is gorgeous!! This was my first time using this one.
> 
> Oh, and btw -- What Wizardry Is This? is probably the Liquid Sand that is the easiest to remove. I took it off because it was coming off after I spent the day doing dishes and laundry (but it wore well -- I had it on almost all week), plus, I just like doing my nails...but it came off super easy and only took 1 square cotton pad
> 
> EDIT: I just did a quick Google search, and OPI is adding *6 more* Liquid Sand shades in May -- the Bond Girls Collection. Woot woot!


 Great manis girls!

I love this new colection of OPI Sand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have Nubar Violet Sparkle sand polish and it looks amazing!


----------



## Illy Ema

Mine's:





You can check details on my blog


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mine's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can check details on my blog


 Love it!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Here are some swatch pics:


 OH MY WORD.....WAAAAAAAAAANT! Those are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Meahlea

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Here are some swatch pics:


Excuse me while I steal your vesper.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Yeah...I'm defo gonna need ALL of the Bond Girl polishes!! The white and light pink ones are my favorite though.


----------



## hiheather

Pussy Galore (that name is so awesome in my dirty minded world!) will find a way to my collection.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pussy Galore (that name is so awesome in my dirty minded world!) will find a way to my collection.


 I don't even wear pink and I think I have to have this just based on the name. LOL


----------



## katlyne

I want literally all of those bond sands.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *katlyne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I want literally all of those bond sands.


 Right? They're amazing!! May is coming up fast, so we'll soon get them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> I don't even wear pink and I think I have to have this just based on the name. LOL


 Especially if you imagine Sean Connery saying it the way he did in the movie! (seriously, he is the best James Bond, NO CONTEST! lol)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah...I'm defo gonna need ALL of the Bond Girl polishes!! The white and light pink ones are my favorite though.


 Yes, I need them all.


----------



## diana16

Wow! I really wish it was May now lol I want them so bad, especially Pussy Galore!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Cute, made me want a cupcake too.


 Thanks! I'm wearing another one by Colores de Carol right now, Best Polish Friend Forever:



This was a ton of coats, I lost count of how many, so next time I would wear over an opaque base color. I topped it with Seche Vite. I did have to fish out the glitter because it sank, even after rolling and shaking and standing the bottle upside down, but I love the end result.


----------



## sleepykat

> My stamper had disappeared and I just bought a new one, so I stamped Konad special black over OPI French Quarter For Your Thoughts


 This looks amazing!


----------



## sleepykat

> This looks like cupcakes for the nails, soo pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I thought it was nice for the start of spring.


----------



## sleepykat

> Yay Liquid Sand!! This one is Get Your Number. I think that this one is my favorite...it's definitely the one that sparkles the most and looks the most sand-like, at least to me. And the color is gorgeous!! This was my first time using this one. Oh, and btw -- What Wizardry Is This? is probably the Liquid Sand that is the easiest to remove. I took it off because it was coming off after I spent the day doing dishes and laundry (but it wore well -- I had it on almost all week), plus, I just like doing my nails...but it came off super easy and only took 1 square cotton pad EDIT: I just did a quick Google search, and OPI is addingÂ *6 more* Liquid Sand shades in May -- the Bond Girls Collection. Woot woot!


 This looks great! I'm excited because I have this polish but I haven't tried it yet. The Manicurator blog is having a giveaway right now sponsored by OPI for the Bond Girls Liquid Sands collection.


----------



## Jessismith

An Instagram post by Celinas_treasures inspired this look, hers was in mint. I was wanting to do a pastel yellow for the weekend, but with a little edge. L'Oreal Creme Puffs from the Versailles Collection over Essie Smokin' Hot. The Essie is actually a dark plummy gray, not brown as it is showing up here. My phone dulls color down a lot. I'll see if I can add a truer image later.



Here with my Saturday read


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I'm wearing another one by Colores de Carol right now, Best Polish Friend Forever:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a ton of coats, I lost count of how many, so next time I would wear over an opaque base color. I topped it with Seche Vite. I did have to fish out the glitter because it sank, even after rolling and shaking and standing the bottle upside down, but I love the end result.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This looks great! I'm excited because I have this polish but I haven't tried it yet.
> 
> The Manicurator blog is having a giveaway right now sponsored by OPI for the Bond Girls Liquid Sands collection.


 Thanks for posting this, just went and entered.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> An Instagram post by Celinas_treasures inspired this look, hers was in mint. I was wanting to do a pastel yellow for the weekend, but with a little edge.
> 
> L'Oreal Creme Puffs from the Versailles Collection over Essie Smokin' Hot. The Essie is actually a dark plummy gray, not brown as it is showing up here. My phone dulls color down a lot. I'll see if I can add a truer image later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with my Saturday read


 Love the colors you picked.


----------



## jenmonique1971

Julep Lynn.


----------



## Canny Charlene

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And here's my crazy take on spring: today I went with this very bright combo which is unlike me.
> 
> I call it Sunshine and Confetti  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Color Club "Daisy Does It" with Wet'n'Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on top.


This is soo pretty!!  Thanks for posting this..I had this color on my trade list for about 6 months with no takers..I had never swatched it and had no idea it looked so beautiful on.. Lol I just took it off the list and I'm off to paint my paints!!


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

I just wasted hours working on these two "dry" water marble mani's for me and my 8yo daughter.  I like the effect better than dipping right into the water marble, but man, is the whole process a PITA!! lol

My daughter, wearing China Glaze Def Defying and Finger Paints Art Nouv-Yellow:





And mine with Finger Paints Art Nouv-Yellow, Orly Star Spangled (my favorite red EVAR!) and China Glaze Bend Over Backwards:


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just wasted hours working on these two "dry" water marble mani's for me and my 8yo daughter.  I like the effect better than dipping right into the water marble, but man, is the whole process a PITA!! lol
> 
> My daughter, wearing China Glaze Def Defying and Finger Paints Art Nouv-Yellow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And mine with Finger Paints Art Nouv-Yellow, Orly Star Spangled (my favorite red EVAR!) and China Glaze Bend Over Backwards:


 So pretty, how did you do it?


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Van d'Go. Perhaps one of the worst formulas I own. Somehow both too thin AND too thick/gloppy. Thin b/c it floods my nails, no control; too thick it streaks and dries before leveling out. Thin brush is no help in smoothing out before setting. Uuugh, it makes my nail beds around my cuticles look so rough, worse than actually are. So disappointing since color is nice.


----------



## tasertag

I JUST LOVE THIS! Can't wait until it comes out so I can add it to my collection.



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Here are some swatch pics:


----------



## acostakk

> Essie Van d'Go. Perhaps one of the worst formulas I own. Somehow both too thin AND too thick/gloppy. Thin b/c it floods my nails, no control; too thick it streaks and dries before leveling out. Thin brush is no help in smoothing out before setting. Uuugh, it makes my nail beds around my cuticles look so rough, worse than actually are. So disappointing since color is nice.


 That's too bad because it looks really nice


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Van d'Go. Perhaps one of the worst formulas I own. Somehow both too thin AND too thick/gloppy. Thin b/c it floods my nails, no control; too thick it streaks and dries before leveling out. Thin brush is no help in smoothing out before setting. Uuugh, it makes my nail beds around my cuticles look so rough, worse than actually are. So disappointing since color is nice.


 It looks quite pretty.  Too bad the formula stinks.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Van d'Go. Perhaps one of the worst formulas I own. Somehow both too thin AND too thick/gloppy. Thin b/c it floods my nails, no control; too thick it streaks and dries before leveling out. Thin brush is no help in smoothing out before setting. Uuugh, it makes my nail beds around my cuticles look so rough, worse than actually are. So disappointing since color is nice.


 Its such a pretty color, too bad about the  formula.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty, how did you do it?


 Thank you!

I saw this on Julep's blog last week:  http://blog.julep.com/how-to-dry-water-marbled-nails/

Basically, instead of dipping your nails into the water marble, you put a piece of plastic (ziploc baggie cut up) onto the water marble design, lift it out of the water, let it dry (I left them overnight)...then peel them off the plastic, and apply to your nails on a tacky base coat.  Add a top coat and done!  

(That made it sound so easy, lol)


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Van d'Go. Perhaps one of the worst formulas I own. Somehow both too thin AND too thick/gloppy. Thin b/c it floods my nails, no control; too thick it streaks and dries before leveling out. Thin brush is no help in smoothing out before setting. Uuugh, it makes my nail beds around my cuticles look so rough, worse than actually are. So disappointing since color is nice.


 I looks great! Sorry it was such a pain to apply though.

I'm wearing Zoya Vespa (3 coats). I used a base coat because I totally forgot that you aren't supposed to with this stuff. Oops. Oh well.


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks guys. I chose the best photo possible that didn't expose all the funky flaws. It is a pretty color, so I'll try to endure the poor finish for a couple days.


----------



## tasertag

I'm wearing Essie's Jamaica Me Crazy. I'm planning on wearing it plain for a few days until it starts to wear then I'll try to do a ruffian with Essie's Merino Cool. I've never done one but I figure by the time this starts to chip, it's about time to change polishes so if I mess up, there's no loss.


----------



## JessP

I just applied the Incoco nail strips from this month's Birchbox - I got the "Freshly Picked" pattern. They're pretty sheer compared to the Sally Hansen ones but I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Meahlea

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just applied the Incoco nail strips from this month's Birchbox - I got the "Freshly Picked" pattern. They're pretty sheer compared to the Sally Hansen ones but I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the sheer might have been intentional though. I really enjoy mine in the same pattern.


----------



## JessP

> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I think the sheer might have been intentional though. I really enjoy mine in the same pattern.


 Oh okay, yeah I can see that being intentional - keeps the manicure fresh/natural looking like the name suggests, so it makes sense!


----------



## acostakk

Julep Joy and Vera with a little Love Your Life from Nicole by OPI Hate how tiny pictures taken with my phone are, but not enough to get up and go find the real camera.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Joy and Vera with a little Love Your Life from Nicole by OPI
> 
> Hate how tiny pictures taken with my phone are, but not enough to get up and go find the real camera.


 No worries; I clicked on the photo and it showed up nice and big. I love the pinky mauve shade.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just applied the Incoco nail strips from this month's Birchbox - I got the "Freshly Picked" pattern. They're pretty sheer compared to the Sally Hansen ones but I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love this pattern! I think I like it best with coordinating colored tips; one of the ladies on this thread did that.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya Vespa (3 coats). I used a base coat because I totally forgot that you aren't supposed to with this stuff. Oops. Oh well.


 This looks great! I really want this one, but I need to not buy for a little while. I bought three polishes from a blog sale, and then the next day my husband (not knowing about the blog sale) says to please not spend much money until next payday. Oops.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for posting this, just went and entered.


 You're welcome. I thought it was a pretty exciting giveaway (Bond Girls Liquid Sands on the Manicurator blog, if anyone missed it).



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty!


 Thanks! I'm still wearing the same polish (Colores de Carol Best Polish Friend Forever), because it is wearing well. No chips and no tip wear so far.


----------



## Jessismith

Such a gorgeous color!! Wow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I'm wearing Essie's Jamaica Me Crazy. I'm planning on wearing it plain for a few days until it starts to wear then I'll try to do a ruffian with Essie's Merino Cool. I've never done one but I figure by the time this starts to chip, it's about time to change polishes so if I mess up, there's no loss.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just applied the Incoco nail strips from this month's Birchbox - I got the "Freshly Picked" pattern. They're pretty sheer compared to the Sally Hansen ones but I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love 'em!


----------



## katie danielle

I usually don't do accent nails, but I got my order of the entire Julie G gumdrop polishes the same day as my Julep order and I just couldn't make up my mind. This is Julep's "Joy" with Julie G's "Crushed Candy". I love, love, LOVE the Julie G gumdrop polishes - they are so easy to apply, dry fast, and have a great sparkle.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This looks great! I really want this one, but I need to not buy for a little while. I bought three polishes from a blog sale, and then the next day my husband (not knowing about the blog sale) says to please not spend much money until next payday. Oops.


 Thanks! I love that it's a neutral green, and I love the sparkle!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually don't do accent nails, but I got my order of the entire Julie G gumdrop polishes the same day as my Julep order and I just couldn't make up my mind. This is Julep's "Joy" with Julie G's "Crushed Candy". I love, love, LOVE the Julie G gumdrop polishes - they are so easy to apply, dry fast, and have a great sparkle.


 Those two go perfectly with each other! Very pretty with your skintone!



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Joy and Vera with a little Love Your Life from Nicole by OPI
> 
> Hate how tiny pictures taken with my phone are, but not enough to get up and go find the real camera.


 Gorgeous! Perfectly spring








> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just applied the Incoco nail strips from this month's Birchbox - I got the "Freshly Picked" pattern. They're pretty sheer compared to the Sally Hansen ones but I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's the same set I received in my birchbox! Yeah, they are sheer, but as someone else said, I think they're supposed to be that way lol They are superdupes cute on you though!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Essie's Jamaica Me Crazy. I'm planning on wearing it plain for a few days until it starts to wear then I'll try to do a ruffian with Essie's Merino Cool. I've never done one but I figure by the time this starts to chip, it's about time to change polishes so if I mess up, there's no loss.


 What a fabulous purple/fuschia! How's the formula? It looks just stunning!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Van d'Go. Perhaps one of the worst formulas I own. Somehow both too thin AND too thick/gloppy. Thin b/c it floods my nails, no control; too thick it streaks and dries before leveling out. Thin brush is no help in smoothing out before setting. Uuugh, it makes my nail beds around my cuticles look so rough, worse than actually are. So disappointing since color is nice.


 Aw, how sad it's a terrible formula! It's such a gorgeous pink! I wonder how the consistency would be as just an art polish? (As in, to use with brushes/dotting tools) Maybe that'll be it's saving grace?


----------



## LAtPoly

I just tried OPI's Oz collection in Glints of Glinda (a light tan).  Crap. I might end up buying the full-size of this (I'm using the mini).  GREAT FORMULA.  It's not opaque - it's somewhat jelly-like, so there is VNL but it adds a nice touch over bare nails.  It's like your nails but better; a little soft focus.  According to nail blogs four coats makes it opaque but I got 3 on and I'm not convinced...

I usually like bold colors but toning it down every now and again is nice.  I'm not into french manicures if they're too pink - this would be a great shade to use in lieu of the pink for a clean cut look for business events.

I'm tempted to add a glitter french tip in a few days to this one (UD's Ziggy, perhaps?).  Ah, who am I kidding - I'll probably do that anyways!

-L


----------



## tasertag

> What a fabulous purple/fuschia! How's the formula? It looks just stunning!


 I like the formula. Unlike some Essie's that I have, this was opaque after 2 coats and it dried pretty quickly. The consistency was good too; it wasn't too thick or too runny.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I saw this on Julep's blog last week:  http://blog.julep.com/how-to-dry-water-marbled-nails/
> 
> Basically, instead of dipping your nails into the water marble, you put a piece of plastic (ziploc baggie cut up) onto the water marble design, lift it out of the water, let it dry (I left them overnight)...then peel them off the plastic, and apply to your nails on a tacky base coat.  Add a top coat and done!
> 
> (That made it sound so easy, lol)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I looks great! Sorry it was such a pain to apply though.
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya Vespa (3 coats). I used a base coat because I totally forgot that you aren't supposed to with this stuff. Oops. Oh well.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Essie's Jamaica Me Crazy. I'm planning on wearing it plain for a few days until it starts to wear then I'll try to do a ruffian with Essie's Merino Cool. I've never done one but I figure by the time this starts to chip, it's about time to change polishes so if I mess up, there's no loss.


 Such a pretty color!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!


 Thanks! It's super durable too! I've been taking out my extensions for the past 3 hours and my nails still look perfect! And fake hair is not known for being very soft!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *JessP* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just applied the Incoco nail strips from this month's Birchbox - I got the "Freshly Picked" pattern. They're pretty sheer compared to the Sally Hansen ones but I still like them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Those strips are so pretty, perfect for spring.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Joy and Vera with a little Love Your Life from Nicole by OPI
> 
> Hate how tiny pictures taken with my phone are, but not enough to get up and go find the real camera.


 I love this color, so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I usually don't do accent nails, but I got my order of the entire Julie G gumdrop polishes the same day as my Julep order and I just couldn't make up my mind. This is Julep's "Joy" with Julie G's "Crushed Candy". I love, love, LOVE the Julie G gumdrop polishes - they are so easy to apply, dry fast, and have a great sparkle.


 This is so pretty, I love how crush candy looks.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! It's super durable too! I've been taking out my extensions for the past 3 hours and my nails still look perfect! And fake hair is not known for being very soft!!


 Wow, that's good to know because I am pretty rough on my nails.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, that's good to know because I am pretty rough on my nails.


 Then you should try this stuff out. I have taken out more than 70 twists so far, that were quite long (halfway down my back) and all started with braids and there's not even the tiniest chip on any of my nails.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Then you should try this stuff out. I have taken out more than 70 twists so far, that were quite long (halfway down my back) and all started with braids and there's not even the tiniest chip on any of my nails.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Be even more amazed -- I finished taking out my twists (and there were ~100), then I washed and conditioned my hair, and my nails still look almost perfect! There's a teeny tiny chip on my right index finger, and a teeny tiny chip on my right pinky, but if you just took a quick glance at my nails there's no way you would be able to tell. I actually didn't even notice them until I closely inspected my nails...twice.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*​ 



​


----------



## acostakk

> *Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Oooooh! Pretty!


----------



## bamitzpham

Here's a pic of it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


This is so pretty! I really love it.


----------



## Dalylah

> Originally Posted by *bamitzpham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic of it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Moved your video tutorial of this to it's own thread so it won't get buried in this thread. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134041/spring-nails-tutorial


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*​  ​This is so pretty! I really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*​  ​Oooooh! Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Be even more amazed -- I finished taking out my twists (and there were ~100), then I washed and conditioned my hair, and my nails still look almost perfect! There's a teeny tiny chip on my right index finger, and a teeny tiny chip on my right pinky, but if you just took a quick glance at my nails there's no way you would be able to tell. I actually didn't even notice them until I closely inspected my nails...twice.


  I think I really need these polishes.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​







 this is amazing.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *bamitzpham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic of it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

Bam!! Those green sequins are hot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> *Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## brandarae

Currently wearing Julep Simone w/Freedom top coat.


----------



## kitnmitns

Color Club 781 Silver Glitter


----------



## kitnmitns

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bam!! Those green sequins are hot!


That is seriously awesome looking.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Zoya Vespa with OPI Sprung over it on my pinky and ring finger, and Zoya Godiva over that. I wanted something a little different than what I had (just Vespa), and wanted it to be a bit more multi-dimensional as well, and I think this did the trick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

My polish was starting to a chip so I tried doing a ruffian for the first time!!! Turned out pretty good. Merino Cool over Jamaica Me Crazy.


----------



## JessP

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My polish was starting to a chip so I tried doing a ruffian for the first time!!! Turned out pretty good. Merino Cool over Jamaica Me Crazy.


 Love love love those two colors together!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*​  ​
> 
> 
> 
> this is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bam!! Those green sequins are hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*​  ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bam!! Those green sequins are hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is seriously awesome looking.
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! I am really enjoying this manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Vespa with OPI Sprung over it on my pinky and ring finger, and Zoya Godiva over that. I wanted something a little different than what I had (just Vespa), and wanted it to be a bit more multi-dimensional as well, and I think this did the trick  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My polish was starting to a chip so I tried doing a ruffian for the first time!!! Turned out pretty good. Merino Cool over Jamaica Me Crazy.


 Love that combo.


----------



## hiheather




----------



## LAtPoly

My current mani: OPI Glints of Glinda as the base and Urban Decay's Ziggy as the glitter french tip.  Shiny in the sun!  My hands need a lotion so excuse that.

-L


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks!! I'm one of those people easily bored with my nails and makeup in general, so I'm always changing it up and trying new things. This was an experiment to see if I could get both colors to show rather than doing straight up Godiva because I didn't think that would give enough depth, but I wanted the textured finish so...this was the result!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My current mani: OPI Glints of Glinda as the base and Urban Decay's Ziggy as the glitter french tip.  Shiny in the sun!  My hands need a lotion so excuse that.
> 
> -L


I need to get Glints of Glinda, it's a great neutral against your skin. Love the glitter tips too.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My polish was starting to a chip so I tried doing a ruffian for the first time!!! Turned out pretty good. Merino Cool over Jamaica Me Crazy.


That just pops in ALL the right ways! LOVE IT!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Van d'Go. Perhaps one of the worst formulas I own. Somehow both too thin AND too thick/gloppy. Thin b/c it floods my nails, no control; too thick it streaks and dries before leveling out. Thin brush is no help in smoothing out before setting. Uuugh, it makes my nail beds around my cuticles look so rough, worse than actually are. So disappointing since color is nice.


 SO PRETTY!!!!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *bamitzpham* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a pic of it as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 super cute mani! ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My polish was starting to a chip so I tried doing a ruffian for the first time!!! Turned out pretty good. Merino Cool over Jamaica Me Crazy.


 turned out really cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My current mani: OPI Glints of Glinda as the base and Urban Decay's Ziggy as the glitter french tip.  Shiny in the sun!  My hands need a lotion so excuse that.
> 
> -L


 Wow Glints on Glinda looks great on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

I tried stamping for the first time! Yay! It was so much fun and really quite easy...except positioning....that's the hardest part by far! lol I did the first one on my thumb, completely off center and said aw.....screw it...and just randomly stamped anywhere on my other fingers just for fun. So this picture is a complete mess...I didn't even bother cleaning up my cuticles, I ended up just taking it all of the next morning lol, but I figured what the heck, and decided to post it









The polish is everywhere on my cuticles since I decided to use makeup sponges for a gradient effect. I'm wearing OPI's Butterfly Moment on the top of my nails and it fades to Essie's No Place Like Chrome at the tip. I just adore the stamping design though. I'm gonna have to try this again and get it right next time! lol


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My current mani: OPI Glints of Glinda as the base and Urban Decay's Ziggy as the glitter french tip.  Shiny in the sun!  My hands need a lotion so excuse that.
> 
> -L


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried stamping for the first time! Yay! It was so much fun and really quite easy...except positioning....that's the hardest part by far! lol I did the first one on my thumb, completely off center and said aw.....screw it...and just randomly stamped anywhere on my other fingers just for fun. So this picture is a complete mess...I didn't even bother cleaning up my cuticles, I ended up just taking it all of the next morning lol, but I figured what the heck, and decided to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polish is everywhere on my cuticles since I decided to use makeup sponges for a gradient effect. I'm wearing OPI's Butterfly Moment on the top of my nails and it fades to Essie's No Place Like Chrome at the tip. I just adore the stamping design though. I'm gonna have to try this again and get it right next time! lol


 Love the way it came out.


----------



## LAtPoly

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Glints on Glinda looks great on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Right?  I keep looking at it and ahh-ing.  It makes my hands look so - clean?  I dunno.  I'm usually a bright polish gal so maybe the complete 180 is part of it.  It's like a palette cleanser for your nails.

I may need to buy this one full-size...it may become my go-to "professional" shade.  It also applied really easy for me, and I'm personally not generally a fan of OPI's formula.


----------



## DearMrsWendy

Spring time!! I went with the new Modern Family &amp; Selena colors from Nicole by OPI.

Light Lavender Grey cream (So classic, great for everyday and work!) - "Am I Making Myself Claire?"

Light Purple, Silver, Green, Halo, Tinsel Glitter (Multi-dimensional Bling Bling)  - "Mi Fantasia"

Wish I had a good pic right now but just had to share



xx


----------



## jesemiaud

I've been wearing Zoya Storm since last Friday. Finally got some tip wear last night so added a silver tip with some nail paint we have (I think the brand is Kiss? something I picked up at Walmart for the kids).


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried stamping for the first time! Yay! It was so much fun and really quite easy...except positioning....that's the hardest part by far! lol I did the first one on my thumb, completely off center and said aw.....screw it...and just randomly stamped anywhere on my other fingers just for fun. So this picture is a complete mess...I didn't even bother cleaning up my cuticles, I ended up just taking it all of the next morning lol, but I figured what the heck, and decided to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polish is everywhere on my cuticles since I decided to use makeup sponges for a gradient effect. I'm wearing OPI's Butterfly Moment on the top of my nails and it fades to Essie's No Place Like Chrome at the tip. I just adore the stamping design though. I'm gonna have to try this again and get it right next time! lol


 I really like how the stamp on the pointer finger lays. Love the gradient too!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right?  I keep looking at it and ahh-ing.  It makes my hands look so - clean?  I dunno.  I'm usually a bright polish gal so maybe the complete 180 is part of it.  It's like a palette cleanser for your nails.
> 
> I may need to buy this one full-size...it may become my go-to "professional" shade.  It also applied really easy for me, and I'm personally not generally a fan of OPI's formula.


 Yes clean is the right word ^^ I have it in a set of minis, kinda thinking about trying it out soon XD


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wearing Zoya Storm since last Friday. Finally got some tip wear last night so added a silver tip with some nail paint we have (I think the brand is Kiss? something I picked up at Walmart for the kids).


 
LOVE IT!


----------



## JC327

> I've been wearing Zoya Storm since last Friday. Finally got some tip wear last night so added a silver tip with some nail paint we have (I think the brand is Kiss? something I picked up at Walmart for the kids).


Pretty!


----------



## Marj B

This may sound silly, but are there any polish rules for older women? I love that Revlon blue that somebody had on here, Coastal Surf maybe? I wouldn't wear black and I only wear red on my toenails. Just tell me...what colors or art have you seen on an older lady and thought, Oh my, that looks stupid, or that looks awful. I am almost 60. Will be in May. Thanks, Ladies.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> This may sound silly, but are there any polish rules for older women? I love that Revlon blue that somebody had on here, Coastal Surf maybe? I wouldn't wear black and I only wear red on my toenails. Just tell me...what colors or art have you seen on an older lady and thought, Oh my, that looks stupid, or that looks awful. I am almost 60. Will be in May. Thanks, Ladies.


 I think that all depends on the individual! I've seen more mature ladies wear bright vivid yellows, blues, purples etc and even mixes and nail art and totally rock it! It boils down to what your style is and what you feel good wearing. I say wear what makes you happy but also take a healthy dose of common sense  You want to try something, try it! If it doesn't look good, well then you know. I love thinking out of the box!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been wearing Zoya Storm since last Friday. Finally got some tip wear last night so added a silver tip with some nail paint we have (I think the brand is Kiss? something I picked up at Walmart for the kids).


 Great idea--I'm planning to steal it and try it myself.  It looks really cute.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This may sound silly, but are there any polish rules for older women? I love that Revlon blue that somebody had on here, Coastal Surf maybe? I wouldn't wear black and I only wear red on my toenails. Just tell me...what colors or art have you seen on an older lady and thought, Oh my, that looks stupid, or that looks awful. I am almost 60. Will be in May. Thanks, Ladies.
> I think that all depends on the individual! I've seen more mature ladies wear bright vivid yellows, blues, purples etc and even mixes and nail art and totally rock it! It boils down to what your style is and what you feel good wearing. I say wear what makes you happy but also take a healthy dose of common sense  You want to try something, try it! If it doesn't look good, well then you know. I love thinking out of the box! Ditto this. I don't adhere to any 'polish rules' and I never EVER see something on someone regardless of age and think 'Wow, that looks stupid on her."


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that all depends on the individual! I've seen more mature ladies wear bright vivid yellows, blues, purples etc and even mixes and nail art and totally rock it! It boils down to what your style is and what you feel good wearing. I say wear what makes you happy but also take a healthy dose of common sense  You want to try something, try it! If it doesn't look good, well then you know. I love thinking out of the box!


----------



## JC327

Birthday mani, using zoya Bevin. Pardon my messed up thumb thought my polish was dry and attempted to put on socks.


----------



## JessP

> This may sound silly, but are there any polish rules for older women? I love that Revlon blue that somebody had on here, Coastal Surf maybe? I wouldn't wear black and I only wear red on my toenails. Just tell me...what colors or art have you seen on an older lady and thought, Oh my, that looks stupid, or that looks awful. I am almost 60. Will be in May. Thanks, Ladies.


Totally agree with the others here - polish rules, shmules  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wear what makes you feel good and what you like! PS I posted the Coastal Surf mani and I totally recommend that polish - it's such a happy color, plus it's like $4-$5 at Target!


----------



## Nailificent

> Like your blog, and great ideas for nail art! Hope you share more!


 thank you. Really appreciate your kind comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> Birthday mani, using zoya Bevin. Pardon my messed up thumb thought my polish was dry and attempted to put on socks.


 Such a great look! Really nice color combo-design.


> This may sound silly, but are there any polish rules for older women? I love that Revlon blue that somebody had on here, Coastal Surf maybe? I wouldn't wear black and I only wear red on my toenails. Just tell me...what colors or art have you seen on an older lady and thought, Oh my, that looks stupid, or that looks awful. I am almost 60. Will be in May. Thanks, Ladies.


 For me it's less about age than lifestyle. I'd like to do more bright colors and fun nail art, but feel self conscious at work. If you don't have such restrictions, I'd say anything goes!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday mani, using zoya Bevin. Pardon my messed up thumb thought my polish was dry and attempted to put on socks.


 that's really pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

What a lovely duo! Now I need to get me some Glinda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My current mani: OPI Glints of Glinda as the base and Urban Decay's Ziggy as the glitter french tip.  Shiny in the sun!  My hands need a lotion so excuse that.
> 
> -L


----------



## Jessismith

More Easter pastels  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> L'Oreal Lacey Lilac, from the Versailles Romance collection. [Not to be confused with a Sally Hansen of same name.]




I am loving the current orchid-lilacs. This one is really pretty, subtle. This pic pulled out the purple tone, but it is almost a neutral. I think would be pretty on everyone. Nice formula, covered in 2, I did 3 for good measure.


----------



## acostakk

[/img]



L.A. Girl Purple Effect, one picture in sunlight to show the holographic effect. Loving the sparkle, but it's super distracting when driving!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. Girl Purple Effect, one picture in sunlight to show the holographic effect. Loving the sparkle, but it's super distracting when driving!


 OMG *must have the purple perfection*!!!!!!!!!! Also correct me if I'm wrong, holding an UD lipgloss?


----------



## acostakk

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG *must have the purple perfection*!!!!!!!!!! Also correct me if I'm wrong, holding an UD lipgloss?


 Yes!  UD Lip Junkie in Perversion.  Picked it up for $8.50.  Between Rite Aid and Nordstrom Rack I *may* have gone a lil nuts today!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes!  UD Lip Junkie in Perversion.  Picked it up for $8.50.  Between Rite Aid and Nordstrom Rack I *may* have gone a lil nuts today!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when I saw your pic it looked like a purple gloss XD I wonder how a black lipgloss looks like


----------



## acostakk

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> when I saw your pic it looked like a purple gloss XD I wonder how a black lipgloss looks like


 Really it just looks like a very dark purple. It's so sheer it doesn't scream "black"


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really it just looks like a very dark purple. It's so sheer it doesn't scream "black"


 hmm I don't think I could pull that off, I'm not too light or too dark for that to look good on me XD lmao meaning I have no balls to venture into such thing! XD


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like how the stamp on the pointer finger lays. Love the gradient too!


Thanks! I had the most fabulous idea afterwards of using that design as a half-moon on the top of the nail or actually attempting to do what I pretty much did on my pointer finger and place about half of the stamp on different spots on each nail....if only I had thought of that THEN lmao!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday mani, using zoya Bevin. Pardon my messed up thumb thought my polish was dry and attempted to put on socks.


 Those darn socks....how dare they



lol! It's a gorgeous design though! Love it!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> More Easter pastels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Oreal Lacey Lilac, from the Versailles Romance collection. [Not to be confused with a Sally Hansen of same name.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the current orchid-lilacs. This one is really pretty, subtle. This pic pulled out the purple tone, but it is almost a neutral. I think would be pretty on everyone. Nice formula, covered in 2, I did 3 for good measure.


 I keep seeing those L'Oreal colors in the stores and I think they are amazing! Especially the lime green one...you have made my decision easy now! I must have them! lol GORGEOUS!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I just did my nails...insomnia didn't want to let me sleep...so it's a pretty crappy job, but whatever.





This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Presto Pink and Essie Pink Diamond on the tips with NYC Matte Me Crazy as the TC.


----------



## Jessismith

> I keep seeing those L'Oreal colors in the stores and I think they are amazing! Especially the lime green one...you have made my decision easy now! I must have them! lol GORGEOUS!


 Thanks. I have definitely been enjoying them this spring. Zoya has a pretty new pastel collection out too with very similar colors, but I already had all these. Bet those are great too.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such a great look! Really nice color combo-design.
> 
> For me it's less about age than lifestyle. I'd like to do more bright colors and fun nail art, but feel self conscious at work. If you don't have such restrictions, I'd say anything goes!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's really pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks Gabi!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> More Easter pastels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Oreal Lacey Lilac, from the Versailles Romance collection. [Not to be confused with a Sally Hansen of same name.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the current orchid-lilacs. This one is really pretty, subtle. This pic pulled out the purple tone, but it is almost a neutral. I think would be pretty on everyone. Nice formula, covered in 2, I did 3 for good measure.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. Girl Purple Effect, one picture in sunlight to show the holographic effect. Loving the sparkle, but it's super distracting when driving!


 Such a pretty purple.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I had the most fabulous idea afterwards of using that design as a half-moon on the top of the nail or actually attempting to do what I pretty much did on my pointer finger and place about half of the stamp on different spots on each nail....if only I had thought of that THEN lmao!
> 
> Those darn socks....how dare they
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol! It's a gorgeous design though! Love it!
> 
> I keep seeing those L'Oreal colors in the stores and I think they are amazing! Especially the lime green one...you have made my decision easy now! I must have them! lol GORGEOUS!


 Thanks! lol, I blame it on the hubby he was rushing me for us to head out to dinner.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did my nails...insomnia didn't want to let me sleep...so it's a pretty crappy job, but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Presto Pink and Essie Pink Diamond on the tips with NYC Matte Me Crazy as the TC.


 Those pinks are so pretty together.


----------



## katie danielle

Sally Hansen's "Marine Scene". I've been digging blues lately.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those pinks are so pretty together.


 Thanks! They looked pretty crappy since I guess they weren't completely dry when I went back to sleep...so to make the smudging and stuff less/unnoticeable, I put glitter over the top -- China Glaze It's a Trap-Eze!





Quote:

Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen's "Marine Scene". I've been digging blues lately.






This is super pretty, and I love it against your skin tone!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Gabi!


 Welcome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen's "Marine Scene". I've been digging blues lately.


Oooo, love it! Oceanic blues are so IN right now


----------



## acostakk

> Sally Hansen's "Marine Scene". I've been digging blues lately.


 Very pretty! I bought no less than four variations on this color yesterday, but now I think I need this one too!


----------



## Jessismith

LOVE! &lt;3



> Sally Hansen's "Marine Scene". I've been digging blues lately.


----------



## acostakk

> I just did my nails...insomnia didn't want to let me sleep...so it's a pretty crappy job, but whatever.
> 
> This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Presto Pink and Essie Pink Diamond on the tips with NYC Matte Me Crazy as the TC.


 Boo for insomnia, but at least you were productive! Great color combo


----------



## katie danielle

Thanks everyone! Can't wait for warmer weather so my cuticles aren't so dry.



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 This makes me want cupcakes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eppy99

I am wearing Zoya's Pixie dust in NYX.  Love the application!  So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen's "Marine Scene". I've been digging blues lately.


 Nice blue.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! They looked pretty crappy since I guess they weren't completely dry when I went back to sleep...so to make the smudging and stuff less/unnoticeable, I put glitter over the top -- China Glaze It's a Trap-Eze!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is super pretty, and I love it against your skin tone!


 Looks great with the glitter, makes me want dessert.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks everyone! Can't wait for warmer weather so my cuticles aren't so dry.
> 
> This makes me want cupcakes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks great with the glitter, makes me want dessert.


 Thanks guys!

I was actually just thinking that it looked like cupcakes, lol! It's definitely one of my favorite manis! Especially since IRL it kinda looks like a gradient which was a total accident, but cool nonetheless!


----------



## hiheather

Normally I'm against fake nails and what not. But I ordered a pair of jeans and these were tossed in as a sample. The jeans don't fit so I wanted to have a little fun with stuff I got in the mail today. Been curious about these for awhile so what the heck!



I used to paint tips and glue them on so these impressed the heck out of me. The glue is super strength, one nail went on crooked and it took lots of effort to yank it off and reapply. No I await the damage it does to my nails.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Normally I'm against fake nails and what not. But I ordered a pair of jeans and these were tossed in as a sample. The jeans don't fit so I wanted to have a little fun with stuff I got in the mail today. Been curious about these for awhile so what the heck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to paint tips and glue them on so these impressed the heck out of me. The glue is super strength, one nail went on crooked and it took lots of effort to yank it off and reapply. No I await the damage it does to my nails.


 
Those look awesome!! Do let us know how your nails handle them!!


----------



## Jess Evans

Just wondering if anyone else has tried the new Revlon Scented Nail collection yet? I want to know if the scent lasts for long. I'm thinking of buying some for an event I'm going to next week, but if I'm not going to wear it again then I might just go with nail wraps!

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jessica Evans

Edit: Twitter removed


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that's really pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I really like this! What colors did you use to make the design? Looks like white and gold on my screen.


----------



## kawaiiwoofs

i thought this too! yum cupcakes!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks great with the glitter, makes me want dessert.


----------



## Marj B

I have used these before and loved them!! They do stay on really good and don't hurt your nails. They go on so easy that if you're in a hurry this is the way to go. I got mine on sale cheap, then they went back to regular price and are kind of expensive for only a one week mani. They are perfect length and look real.



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Normally I'm against fake nails and what not. But I ordered a pair of jeans and these were tossed in as a sample. The jeans don't fit so I wanted to have a little fun with stuff I got in the mail today. Been curious about these for awhile so what the heck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to paint tips and glue them on so these impressed the heck out of me. The glue is super strength, one nail went on crooked and it took lots of effort to yank it off and reapply. No I await the damage it does to my nails.


----------



## hiheather

> Those look awesome!! Do let us know how your nails handle them!!


 Thanks and will do!


> I have used these before and loved them!! They do stay on really good and don't hurt your nails. They go on so easy that if you're in a hurry this is the way to go. I got mine on sale cheap, then they went back to regular price and are kind of expensive for only a one week mani. They are perfect length and look real.


 So far I'm super impressed with them. I looked of reviews and people said they didn't ruin their nails which is a big plus. I love the length. My natural nails are in that awkward growing out phase and I think I'm going to keep wearing these to conceal those and give myself a guide of how I want my real ones to look. I saw they had clear so you can paint your own colors, I need those. I hate the same color for long so that is the only downside.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Normally I'm against fake nails and what not. But I ordered a pair of jeans and these were tossed in as a sample. The jeans don't fit so I wanted to have a little fun with stuff I got in the mail today. Been curious about these for awhile so what the heck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to paint tips and glue them on so these impressed the heck out of me. The glue is super strength, one nail went on crooked and it took lots of effort to yank it off and reapply. No I await the damage it does to my nails.


 Fake nails have come a long way. I haven't tried the Impress ones, but I tried a lot by Fing'rs and Broadway Nails when my nails were short and in bad shape, and people were CONSTANTLY asking me where I had them done.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen's "Marine Scene". I've been digging blues lately.


 Lovely! Any time I see polish in this color family, I want it.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. Girl Purple Effect, one picture in sunlight to show the holographic effect. Loving the sparkle, but it's super distracting when driving!


 So gorgeous! It reminds me of Zoya Aurora.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Normally I'm against fake nails and what not. But I ordered a pair of jeans and these were tossed in as a sample. The jeans don't fit so I wanted to have a little fun with stuff I got in the mail today. Been curious about these for awhile so what the heck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to paint tips and glue them on so these impressed the heck out of me. The glue is super strength, one nail went on crooked and it took lots of effort to yank it off and reapply. No I await the damage it does to my nails.


 Those look so pretty on you.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> More Easter pastels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Oreal Lacey Lilac, from the Versailles Romance collection. [Not to be confused with a Sally Hansen of same name.]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am loving the current orchid-lilacs. This one is really pretty, subtle. This pic pulled out the purple tone, but it is almost a neutral. I think would be pretty on everyone. Nice formula, covered in 2, I did 3 for good measure.


 Ooh, so creamy and lovely! I want these L'Oreal polishes whenever I'm at Target, but I'm convinced that I must have dupes.



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birthday mani, using zoya Bevin. Pardon my messed up thumb thought my polish was dry and attempted to put on socks.


 Gorgeous! I think Bevin is one of the best polishes ever. I sympathize with your smoosh.



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This may sound silly, but are there any polish rules for older women? I love that Revlon blue that somebody had on here, Coastal Surf maybe? I wouldn't wear black and I only wear red on my toenails. Just tell me...what colors or art have you seen on an older lady and thought, Oh my, that looks stupid, or that looks awful. I am almost 60. Will be in May. Thanks, Ladies.


 Rock the colors you like, Marj B! (That being said, I still can't bring myself to wear black.) My grandma is over 70 and she looked fabulous in blue polish with tons of teal glitter over it. She thought she didn't like 'wild' manis like that until I put it on her and she couldn't stop staring at her nails. I've seen nail art that is not to my personal taste, but I've never thought any ladies were too old for their polish. Interesting, though, that you only wear red on your toenails--I say that because my friends who won't wear blue polish on their fingers will wear any color on their toes. They feel more freedom with it. I like all different colors on toes and fingers, regardless of age. I would be inclined to pay more attention to occasion or society; is someone going to view my nails as disrespectful? That's the limit I set for myself. (Maybe not yellow happy faces at a funeral, that type of thing.) People in my area are not conservative about nail polish, and my work is a corporate office that does business primarily via e-mail and phone, so I can wear whatever polish I want there, yay!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried stamping for the first time! Yay! It was so much fun and really quite easy...except positioning....that's the hardest part by far! lol I did the first one on my thumb, completely off center and said aw.....screw it...and just randomly stamped anywhere on my other fingers just for fun. So this picture is a complete mess...I didn't even bother cleaning up my cuticles, I ended up just taking it all of the next morning lol, but I figured what the heck, and decided to post it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The polish is everywhere on my cuticles since I decided to use makeup sponges for a gradient effect. I'm wearing OPI's Butterfly Moment on the top of my nails and it fades to Essie's No Place Like Chrome at the tip. I just adore the stamping design though. I'm gonna have to try this again and get it right next time! lol


 Wow, this is awesome! I can't believe it's your first time.



> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My current mani: OPI Glints of Glinda as the base and Urban Decay's Ziggy as the glitter french tip.  Shiny in the sun!  My hands need a lotion so excuse that.
> 
> -L


 This is a perfect example of being classy without being boring--love it!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My polish was starting to a chip so I tried doing a ruffian for the first time!!! Turned out pretty good. Merino Cool over Jamaica Me Crazy.


 Ruffians are not usually my thing, but I really like yours.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Hard Candy Jubilee over China Glaze Starboard*​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


  That looks great on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really like this! What colors did you use to make the design? Looks like white and gold on my screen.


 Thanks, I used white and silver.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, so creamy and lovely! I want these L'Oreal polishes whenever I'm at Target, but I'm convinced that I must have dupes.
> 
> Gorgeous! I think Bevin is one of the best polishes ever. I sympathize with your smoosh.
> 
> Rock the colors you like, Marj B! (That being said, I still can't bring myself to wear black.) My grandma is over 70 and she looked fabulous in blue polish with tons of teal glitter over it. She thought she didn't like 'wild' manis like that until I put it on her and she couldn't stop staring at her nails. I've seen nail art that is not to my personal taste, but I've never thought any ladies were too old for their polish. Interesting, though, that you only wear red on your toenails--I say that because my friends who won't wear blue polish on their fingers will wear any color on their toes. They feel more freedom with it. I like all different colors on toes and fingers, regardless of age. I would be inclined to pay more attention to occasion or society; is someone going to view my nails as disrespectful? That's the limit I set for myself. (Maybe not yellow happy faces at a funeral, that type of thing.) People in my area are not conservative about nail polish, and my work is a corporate office that does business primarily via e-mail and phone, so I can wear whatever polish I want there, yay!
> 
> Wow, this is awesome! I can't believe it's your first time.
> 
> This is a perfect example of being classy without being boring--love it!
> 
> Ruffians are not usually my thing, but I really like yours.
> 
> That looks great on you.


 Thanks, Bevin is definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## hiheather

> Fake nails have come a long way. I haven't tried the Impress ones, but I tried a lot by Fing'rs and Broadway Nails when my nails were short and in bad shape, and people were CONSTANTLY asking me where I had them done.


 I never used to like to get the pre-made ones. I always had a huge supply of polish so I'd feel like I was neglecting them if I got pre-made fake nails. I'd just get the ones you could paint. I was changing them out every 2-3 days so imagine how horrible my nails were! At the time I worked as a stocker/cashier so my nails got a beating on a daily basis and they would just snap off (natural nails) that is why I started fake nails to begin with. I just wish I'd tried these sooner!


> Those look so pretty on you.


 Thanks!


----------



## tasertag

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. I like trying new things (like my ruffian). Next up is trying to get my stamping to work. Somehow the paint isn't sticking to the stamper very well!! I'll keep trying and when it works, I'll post results.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Fake nails have come a long way. I haven't tried the Impress ones, but I tried a lot by Fing'rs and Broadway Nails when my nails were short and in bad shape, and people were CONSTANTLY asking me where I had them done.


 At Sally's you can buy a big pack of the sticky things and not use nail glue. That way there is no damage to the nails. The sticky things are similar to the ones used on the Impression nails.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I just bought 2 sets of the Impression nails from Target. I'm gonna wait until my polish really starts chipping to try them, but I'm excited to!


----------



## hiheather

I'm secretly hope mine last till Tuesday or I'll pick up another pack by then. I'm taking a car engine apart that day and I'm super curious about they'll stand up to that. My natural nails hate that torture and I'm thinking if anything these will add an extra layer of protection for my natural ones.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I want my nails to last through Sunday because I love how they look and didn't bring any of the polishes I used to do them home...so if they chip, that's the end of this mani. I've got a few little chips and a little tip wear, but nothing major enough to warrant taking it off. And it's probably from me doing a wash and condition of my hair today.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

This is about as close to an Easter colour as I will likely get (I really like darks no matter the season):

Julep Robin with Julep Portia on top.  I don't think blue is my colour, but it was fun for the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JamieRobinson

Essie's Bachelorette Bash


----------



## Jessismith

> This is about as close to an Easter colour as I will likely get (I really like darks no matter the season): Julep Robin with Julep Portia on top. Â I don't think blue is my colour, but it was fun for the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The color looks great on you!!


> Essie's Bachelorette Bash


 Red -- always both classic and on trend. Lovely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

Thanks Jessi!  Its kinda growing on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> This is about as close to an Easter colour as I will likely get (I really like darks no matter the season): Julep Robin with Julep Portia on top. Â I don't think blue is my colour, but it was fun for the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wonderful color combo!


----------



## OiiO

Beautiful color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie's Bachelorette Bash


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is about as close to an Easter colour as I will likely get (I really like darks no matter the season):
> 
> Julep Robin with Julep Portia on top.  I don't think blue is my colour, but it was fun for the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love this combination, and it looks great on you.


----------



## Marj B

I did it. I got the Revlon Coastal Surf nail polish. I had 3$ CVS extra bucks and a 2$ cosmetic coupon so I had $5 off. That stuff is pricey for Revlon!! It was $7.79 @ CVS. Glad I had the coupons. I also got a Confetti polish, Belle of the Ball. It is a lilac.I have never used that brand. It is a little darker than what I really want but will do for now. I had Merle Norman Lilac Palooza that I got years ago before they discontinued their line and started selling OPI. I love that Lilac and there might be enough left for one mani.
 

I did put on the Coastal Surf. I had a real mess and had to redo a couple nails. It all turned out well and I really love the color. Now I have to figure, should I wear that to church on Easter? Depends what I wear. I'll post a picture of the mani later. I haven't cleaned up the edges yet.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did it. I got the Revlon Coastal Surf nail polish. I had 3$ CVS extra bucks and a 2$ cosmetic coupon so I had $5 off. That stuff is pricey for Revlon!! It was $7.79 @ CVS. Glad I had the coupons. I also got a Confetti polish, Belle of the Ball. It is a lilac.I have never used that brand. It is a little darker than what I really want but will do for now. I had Merle Norman Lilac Palooza that I got years ago before they discontinued their line and started selling OPI. I love that Lilac and there might be enough left for one mani.
> 
> I did put on the Coastal Surf. I had a real mess and had to redo a couple nails. It all turned out well and I really love the color. Now I have to figure, should I wear that to church on Easter? Depends what I wear. I'll post a picture of the mani later. I haven't cleaned up the edges yet.


Revlon polishes are expensive but often CVS has them on sale for 4.99 and they give 3 in extra bucks, thats the only time I purchase them lol


----------



## sleepykat

Hard Candy Gummy Green (before top coat, cleanup, and cuticle oil routine):


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is about as close to an Easter colour as I will likely get (I really like darks no matter the season):
> 
> Julep Robin with Julep Portia on top.  I don't think blue is my colour, but it was fun for the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's a pretty blue.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *JamieRobinson* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie's Bachelorette Bash


 cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hard Candy Gummy Green (before top coat, cleanup, and cuticle oil routine):


 Love it!


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hard Candy Gummy Green (before top coat, cleanup, and cuticle oil routine):


Beautifull!


----------



## FacesbySAM

I'm wearing Avenue Maintain by Essie from their new spring collection.  I just did a blog post about using their polishes for the first time!  Love them!  Got a bunch of new colors and am looking forward to trying them all out.


----------



## OiiO

Love this! The color looks great on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hard Candy Gummy Green (before top coat, cleanup, and cuticle oil routine):


----------



## Jessismith

Here is a quick little Easter ruffian in layered pastels, all from the L'Oreal Versailles Romance collection I've been wearing lately.


----------



## JamieRobinson

> Here is a quick little Easter ruffian in layered pastels, all from the L'Oreal Versailles Romance collection I've been wearing lately.


 Love that. I'm going to have to go in search of those colors.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

So cute!



> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is about as close to an Easter colour as I will likely get (I really like darks no matter the season):
> 
> Julep Robin with Julep Portia on top.  I don't think blue is my colour, but it was fun for the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Love this!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hard Candy Gummy Green (before top coat, cleanup, and cuticle oil routine):


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

So I finally signed up for Julep.  OMG--where have you been all my life?  It went on so smoothly and I love the size of the brush!!!!

Not sure about the color on my skin though--Julep Helen.  Went pastel for Easter.  And it's finally 50+ degrees in NYC!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hard Candy Gummy Green (before top coat, cleanup, and cuticle oil routine):


 OMG So pretty &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is a quick little Easter ruffian in layered pastels, all from the L'Oreal Versailles Romance collection I've been wearing lately.


 That has to be the CUTEST color combination ever! I just adore it!



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally signed up for Julep.  OMG--where have you been all my life?  It went on so smoothly and I love the size of the brush!!!!
> 
> Not sure about the color on my skin though--Julep Helen.  Went pastel for Easter.  And it's finally 50+ degrees in NYC!


 I think that color is just darling on you! I love it! &lt;3


----------



## tasertag

> Here is a quick little Easter ruffian in layered pastels, all from the L'Oreal Versailles Romance collection I've been wearing lately.


 Lovely! It turned out really cute


----------



## Marj B

Love this! It is a color I would definitely pick! Looks great on you.You have such nice nails.



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally signed up for Julep.  OMG--where have you been all my life?  It went on so smoothly and I love the size of the brush!!!!
> 
> Not sure about the color on my skin though--Julep Helen.  Went pastel for Easter.  And it's finally 50+ degrees in NYC!


----------



## Marj B

This is so cute. I might try it!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is a quick little Easter ruffian in layered pastels, all from the L'Oreal Versailles Romance collection I've been wearing lately.


----------



## Jessismith

> Love that. I'm going to have to go in search of those colors.





> That has to be the CUTEST color combination ever! I just adore it!





> Lovely! It turned out really cute





> This is so cute. I might try it!


 Thanks all! Do try it out, Marj. Easiest nail art ever, fun for the weekend's holiday. Even my hubby said it was cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this! It is a color I would definitely pick! Looks great on you.You have such nice nails.


 Thanks!


----------



## tasertag

My Easter nails. A bit messy but I'm keeping them until Monday when I do a baseball Opening Day mani.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is a quick little Easter ruffian in layered pastels, all from the L'Oreal Versailles Romance collection I've been wearing lately.


 That's perfect for Easter, i'm in love.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally signed up for Julep.  OMG--where have you been all my life?  It went on so smoothly and I love the size of the brush!!!!
> 
> Not sure about the color on my skin though--Julep Helen.  Went pastel for Easter.  And it's finally 50+ degrees in NYC!


 So pretty, aww I miss NYC!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter nails. A bit messy but I'm keeping them until Monday when I do a baseball Opening Day mani.


 Looks great!


----------



## acostakk

> My Easter nails. A bit messy but I'm keeping them until Monday when I do a baseball Opening Day mani.


 Cute!


----------



## acostakk

> So I finally signed up for Julep. Â OMG--where have you been all my life? Â It went on so smoothly and I love the size of the brush!!!! Not sure about the color on my skin though--Julep Helen. Â Went pastel for Easter. Â And it's finally 50+ degrees in NYC!


 Very pretty. Now I want Helen!


----------



## acostakk

> Here is a quick little Easter ruffian in layered pastels, all from the L'Oreal Versailles Romance collection I've been wearing lately.


 Pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

> My Easter nails. A bit messy but I'm keeping them until Monday when I do a baseball Opening Day mani.


 Pretty!


> That's perfect for Easter, i'm in love.





> Pretty!


 Thanks ladies!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter nails. A bit messy but I'm keeping them until Monday when I do a baseball Opening Day mani.


 So cute! &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie

I REALLY REALLY wanted to try out my new OPI Polka.com and China Glaze's Frostbite, so I just created this crazy design that did not go as planned (check out my blog for more details!) but it morphed into this...which I'm on the fence about, I don't love it, or hate it...but it's...interesting. lol....so here we are!


----------



## tasertag

> I REALLY REALLY wanted to try out my new OPI Polka.com and China Glaze's Frostbite, so I just created this crazy design that did not go as planned (check out my blog for more details!) but it morphed into this...which I'm on the fence about, I don't love it, or hate it...but it's...interesting. lol....so here we are! :satisfied:


 That blue is gorgeous. I hope my new Julep Ally is like that. Polka.com is on my wishlist.


----------



## tasertag

> Looks great!





> Cute!





> Pretty! Thanks ladies!





> So cute! &lt;3


 Thanks ladies!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Zoya Chyna.

I got bored and picked my other polish off...and then I put on the Impress nails, and I hated them because they looked way too fake, so I took them off and did this.


----------



## tasertag

> Zoya Chyna. I got bored and picked my other polish off...and then I put on the Impress nails, and I hated them because they looked way too fake, so I took them off and did this.


 I just love Zoya's pixie dust collection. I want them all. This color is so beautiful!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just love Zoya's pixie dust collection. I want them all. This color is so beautiful!


 I love them too! I have most of them, and will most definitely end up with all of them.


----------



## acostakk

> I REALLY REALLY wanted to try out my new OPI Polka.com and China Glaze's Frostbite, so I just created this crazy design that did not go as planned (check out my blog for more details!) but it morphed into this...which I'm on the fence about, I don't love it, or hate it...but it's...interesting. lol....so here we are! :satisfied:


 Very nice! I just picked up Polka.com. Feeling very inspired!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Chyna.
> 
> I got bored and picked my other polish off...and then I put on the Impress nails, and I hated them because they looked way too fake, so I took them off and did this.


 Pretty! I like how this one looks good with or without top coat.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Zoya Chyna. I got bored and picked my other polish off...and then I put on the Impress nails, and I hated them because they looked way too fake, so I took them off and did this.


 Pretty! I am loving this color on you!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

So fun!  That blue is intensely gorgeous.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY REALLY wanted to try out my new OPI Polka.com and China Glaze's Frostbite, so I just created this crazy design that did not go as planned (check out my blog for more details!) but it morphed into this...which I'm on the fence about, I don't love it, or hate it...but it's...interesting. lol....so here we are!


----------



## JC327

> I REALLY REALLY wanted to try out my new OPI Polka.com and China Glaze's Frostbite, so I just created this crazy design that did not go as planned (check out my blog for more details!) but it morphed into this...which I'm on the fence about, I don't love it, or hate it...but it's...interesting. lol....so here we are! :satisfied:


 Love that blue and the design too!


----------



## JC327

> So pretty! Zoya Chyna. I got bored and picked my other polish off...and then I put on the Impress nails, and I hated them because they looked way too fake, so I took them off and did this.


----------



## Jessismith

> I REALLY REALLY wanted to try out my new OPI Polka.com and China Glaze's Frostbite, so I just created this crazy design that did not go as planned (check out my blog for more details!) but it morphed into this...which I'm on the fence about, I don't love it, or hate it...but it's...interesting. lol....so here we are! :satisfied:


 I love it! Plus, now you're all set for Paint Your Nails Blue for Autism Awareness Month. Bonus!


----------



## Jessismith

Happy Easter friends!! I hope you are enjoying family, friends and many blessings  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyaddixion

I am currently wearing Sinful Colors Cinderella!


----------



## kitnmitns




----------



## MissLindaJean

>


 How cuuute! I love it!


----------



## sleepykat

I'm wearing Essence Grey-t to Be Here. I adore this shade; it's a light, blue-leaning grey with a subtle pink shimmer. The shimmer is subtle, but densely packed. I didn't take a photo, though, because it chipped already.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I REALLY REALLY wanted to try out my new OPI Polka.com and China Glaze's Frostbite, so I just created this crazy design that did not go as planned (check out my blog for more details!) but it morphed into this...which I'm on the fence about, I don't love it, or hate it...but it's...interesting. lol....so here we are!


 I think it looks fun. I especially like the ones where the glitter is near the tips.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Easter nails. A bit messy but I'm keeping them until Monday when I do a baseball Opening Day mani.


 I like the matte pink. What is the name of it?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Happy Easter friends!! I hope you are enjoying family, friends and many blessings


 Happy Easter to you too!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






 so pretty, I love the chicks!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG So pretty &lt;3





> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!





> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Beautifull!





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this! The color looks great on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, ladies! I was very happy with my first experience with the new Hard Candy polish. I really wanted Cocoa S'mores, but I just got Nails Inc. Sugar House Lane from a blog sale, so I don't think I need both.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *FacesbySAM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Avenue Maintain by Essie from their new spring collection.  I just did a blog post about using their polishes for the first time!  Love them!  Got a bunch of new colors and am looking forward to trying them all out.


 That looks great! I saw these newer ones at CVS and have been wanting them all. I feel like I must have a shade like this among the almost 300 bottles, though.


----------



## tasertag

> I like the matte pink. What is the name of it?


 The pink is Zoya Shelby. I made it matte with the julep matte top coat.


----------



## Jessismith

>


 Just loving your mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That blue is gorgeous. I hope my new Julep Ally is like that. Polka.com is on my wishlist.





> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very nice! I just picked up Polka.com. Feeling very inspired!





> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So fun!  That blue is intensely gorgeous.





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that blue and the design too!





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it! Plus, now you're all set for Paint Your Nails Blue for Autism Awareness Month. Bonus!


 Thanks everyone! I had Sleepykat's compliment quoted on here too and I accidentally deleted it, and now I don't know how to re-quote it on here...but thank you too! lol



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Those has to be the cutest easter nails ever! Love them!


----------



## kitnmitns

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just loving your mani today





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so pretty, I love the chicks!





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How cuuute! I love it!


Thank you!  I did the base and asked my boyfriend to do the eggs and chicks, that makes them extra special.  LOVE them!


----------



## acostakk

Wet and Wild "I Need a Refesh-Mint" with a top coat of Hard Candy "Pixie Pink"


----------



## Jessismith

> Thank you!Â  I did the base and asked my boyfriend to do the eggs and chicks, that makes them extra special.Â  LOVE them!


 Your BF??!! No way! That's tremendous!


> Wet and Wild "I Need a Refesh-Mint" with a top coat of Hard Candy "Pixie Pink"


 Really pretty!!


----------



## kitnmitns

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your BF??!! No way! That's tremendous!
> 
> Really pretty!!


 Thank you!  I am really glad he was willing to participate in my silliness


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Color Club More Amour. Just 2 coats to cover the discoloration I have from my orange polish (I got tired of red nails...they aren't really me). Annoyed that my nails are stained and my polish did that though because I used a base coat! Oh well. I've been doing a lot of brights and glitters lately, so I just wanted to tone it down for now. And for some reason the picture makes it look like there's way more on my pinkie than my pointer...but that's not actually the case. It's actually even coverage.


----------



## acostakk

W



> Thank you!Â  I did the base and asked my boyfriend to do the eggs and chicks, that makes them extra special.Â  LOVE them!


 What a great guy! Really pretty!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  I did the base and asked my boyfriend to do the eggs and chicks, that makes them extra special.  LOVE them!


I wish my BF would do that for me! he's pretty good at it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Easter nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Details on my blog ^^


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Easter nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Details on my blog ^^


 Love the color scheme Gabi! Surprisingly, my nails are bare..lol. I was baking up a storm and figured I'd do them later tonight. No cutesy Easter mani for me, I'll probably pick a nice pastel scheme, but oh well.


----------



## acostakk

> Wow Easter nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Details on my blog ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the color scheme Gabi! Surprisingly, my nails are bare..lol. I was baking up a storm and figured I'd do them later tonight. No cutesy Easter mani for me, I'll probably pick a nice pastel scheme, but oh well.


 Thank you! Took me a while to figure out which colors to pick, because I have several pastels, I do love the result though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Easter nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Details on my blog ^^


 So adorable! Can't go wrong with polkadots!


----------



## Marj B

I have this. It's so pretty with just enough sparkle! Looks nice on you.



> Originally Posted by *Beautyaddixion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am currently wearing Sinful Colors Cinderella!


----------



## Marj B

This is so cute! Wish my husband could help do my nails!



> Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Marj B

Pretty! I put a coat of Sinful Colors Cinderella over mine. Very pretty with the Pixie Pink!



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wet and Wild "I Need a Refesh-Mint" with a top coat of Hard Candy "Pixie Pink"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Hippity Hop!

Hard Candy Pixie Pink over Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Lacey Lilac


----------



## acostakk

> Pretty! I put a coat of Sinful Colors Cinderella over mine. Very pretty with the Pixie Pink!


 I was just eyeing that color in a previous post! I need more plush like I need a hole in the head....but I want!


----------



## acostakk

> Hippity Hop! Hard Candy Pixie Pink over Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Lacey Lilac


 So cute!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hippity Hop!
> 
> Hard Candy Pixie Pink over Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Lacey Lilac


I am in LOVE with this! Love your blog, btw!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So adorable! Can't go wrong with polkadots!


 heh^^ thank you I love polka dots, so much that my baby(doggy)'s name is: Mr.Max Polkadots cuz he had polkadots on his belleh when he was a baby, well he is still a baby, just a bigger baby now XD


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wet and Wild "I Need a Refesh-Mint" with a top coat of Hard Candy "Pixie Pink"


 So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Beautyaddixion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am currently wearing Sinful Colors Cinderella!


 I need this blue, its so pretty.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club More Amour. Just 2 coats to cover the discoloration I have from my orange polish (I got tired of red nails...they aren't really me). Annoyed that my nails are stained and my polish did that though because I used a base coat! Oh well. I've been doing a lot of brights and glitters lately, so I just wanted to tone it down for now. And for some reason the picture makes it look like there's way more on my pinkie than my pointer...but that's not actually the case. It's actually even coverage.


 That's a nice neutral, I like it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Details on my blog ^^


 I'm in love with the polka dots and the color combo.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so cute! Wish my husband could help do my nails!


 Me too!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hippity Hop!
> 
> Hard Candy Pixie Pink over Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Lacey Lilac


 Adorable!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hippity Hop!
> 
> Hard Candy Pixie Pink over Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Lacey Lilac
> So cute!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hippity Hop!
> 
> Hard Candy Pixie Pink over Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Lacey Lilac
> I am in LOVE with this! Love your blog, btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hippity Hop!
> 
> Hard Candy Pixie Pink over Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Lacey Lilac
> Adorable!
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! This came out way better than I had imagined, I just love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessismith

> Hippity Hop! Hard Candy Pixie Pink over Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Lacey Lilac


 Gotta be one of my fav Easter manis. Adorable and unique!


----------



## Jessismith

Ready for a pop of color. Covergirl Outlast in My Papaya.



It has a subtle shimmer that doesn't translate through iPhone. No justice done, as usual.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a nice neutral, I like it.


 Thanks. It's definitely one of my favorite neutrals, but I usually go for color. Sometimes though, I want a break.



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ready for a pop of color. Covergirl Outlast in My Papaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a subtle shimmer that doesn't translate through iPhone. No justice done, as usual.


 Very pretty!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in love with the polka dots and the color combo.


 heh thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

Julep's Brit. I love theses suede polishes!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Oooo, love this color.  Might be hitting the drugstore after work for this one. 



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ready for a pop of color. Covergirl Outlast in My Papaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a subtle shimmer that doesn't translate through iPhone. No justice done, as usual.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ready for a pop of color. Covergirl Outlast in My Papaya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a subtle shimmer that doesn't translate through iPhone. No justice done, as usual.


 Its so pretty, need to add this color to my ever growing list.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep's Brit. I love theses suede polishes!


 So pretty, i'm on a mission to collect them all.


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in LOVE with this! Love your blog, btw!


 This is so adorable!

Happy Easter to everyone who is celebrating!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm calling sunny time with my nails (details on my blog)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is so adorable!
> 
> Happy Easter to everyone who is celebrating!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm calling sunny time with my nails (details on my blog)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 cute!


----------



## Beautyaddixion

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

I'm wearing Pink Friday from the OPI Nicki Minaj line right now. xD


----------



## lovepink

China Glaze in Beach Cruise-r because I got a mani today!  It is also my first China Glaze polish I have ever owned!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in LOVE with this! Love your blog, btw!


 I'm so glad that Scooby started a blog. I just started following yours, too, CheshireCookie. The silver stripe nails convinced me.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I am in LOVE with this! Love your blog, btw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad that Scooby started a blog. I just started following yours, too, CheshireCookie. The silver stripe nails convinced me.
> 
> I'm dumbfounded that people actually follow me lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> I'm dumbfounded that people actually follow me lol.Â


 It's cause you're AWESOME! I shall strive to be awesome too! lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm dumbfounded that people actually follow me lol.
> It's cause you're AWESOME! I shall strive to be awesome too! lol Aww thanks...I just love all the support here


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze in Beach Cruise-r because I got a mani today!  It is also my first China Glaze polish I have ever owned!


 That's a pretty pink, looks great on you.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Liquid Sand Can't Let Go. This was my first time using it for a full mani, and I love it! I was missing my color and glitter...nude can only last so long no me. Plus, insomnia leads me to do things like paint my nails which is why they're pretty messy...I'm exhausted, but obviously not sleeping. =/


----------



## lovepink

Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a pretty pink, looks great on you.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is so adorable!
> 
> Happy Easter to everyone who is celebrating!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I'm calling sunny time with my nails (details on my blog)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lovely! Looks very mermaid-y!



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze in Beach Cruise-r because I got a mani today!  It is also my first China Glaze polish I have ever owned!


 What a cute pink! So bright and cheery, love it!


----------



## Marj B

I meant to put this here, but ended up starting another thread and don't know how to cancel it!

 

​ 








This is one of my nail decals and the Revlon Colorstay Coastal Surf. First time I ever posted pic here. Anybody know how I can get rid of the other thread?


----------



## OiiO

Beautifully done, I love it!



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I meant to put this here, but ended up starting another thread and don't know how to cancel it!
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my nail decals and the Revlon Colorstay Coastal Surf. First time I ever posted pic here. Anybody know how I can get rid of the other thread?


----------



## JC327

> OPI Liquid Sand Can't Let Go. This was my first time using it for a full mani, and I love it! I was missing my color and glitter...nude can only last so long no me. Plus, insomnia leads me to do things like paint my nails which is why they're pretty messy...I'm exhausted, but obviously not sleeping. =/


 I have this color and I love it.


----------



## JC327

> I meant to put this here, but ended up starting another thread and don't know how to cancel it! Â
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my nail decals and the Revlon Colorstay Coastal Surf. First time I ever posted pic here. Anybody know how I can get rid of the other thread?


 So pretty


----------



## JC327

> Beautifully done, I love it!


 I don't know how you can get rid of the thread maybe you can ask one of the mods.


----------



## Jessismith

Love this color. Looks great!!



> China Glaze in Beach Cruise-r because I got a mani today! Â It is also my first China Glaze polish I have ever owned!


----------



## lovepink

Thank you! I love pink (obviously! lol) and am ready for spring!  I picked this polish up at a sale at Ulta(It was $4.99 and I bought something else that was $5 to get the $3.50 off $10) and it is my first China Glaze polish!  So far I really like it!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lovely! Looks very mermaid-y!
> 
> What a cute pink! So bright and cheery, love it!





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this color. Looks great!!


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lovely! Looks very mermaid-y!
> 
> What a cute pink! So bright and cheery, love it!


----------



## Marj B

Love this! I like pinks and this one is so pretty!



> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze in Beach Cruise-r because I got a mani today!  It is also my first China Glaze polish I have ever owned!


----------



## Marj B

In case you don't know, Sally's has a buy 2 get one free on all of the polishes this month. All of them from the little Sally Girl minis to the Gel polishes. Did you know that Finger Paints now have gel polish?


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

Here is my mani I did last night...be warned of the retina-searing green....

This is Nina Electric Slide (3 thin coats) over a horrible Maybelline white (the only white I own).  





This is so day-glo my husband told me I look like a fishing lure. LOL!!!


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

The color is much, much brighter than this picture.  I love the Electric Slide, I want to try it over a nude base coat next...


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my mani I did last night...be warned of the retina-searing green....
> 
> This is Nina Electric Slide (3 thin coats) over a horrible Maybelline white (the only white I own).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so day-glo my husband told me I look like a fishing lure. LOL!!!


That is very....KAPOW!...BAM!...WHOOSH!...WAZZAAAAH!.....I love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my mani I did last night...be warned of the retina-searing green....
> 
> This is Nina Electric Slide (3 thin coats) over a horrible Maybelline white (the only white I own).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so day-glo my husband told me I look like a fishing lure. LOL!!!


 Lol at your hubby, I love how bright this is.


----------



## Marj B

Oooh very bright and pretty!



> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my mani I did last night...be warned of the retina-searing green....
> 
> This is Nina Electric Slide (3 thin coats) over a horrible Maybelline white (the only white I own).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so day-glo my husband told me I look like a fishing lure. LOL!!!


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Liquid Sand Can't Let Go. This was my first time using it for a full mani, and I love it! I was missing my color and glitter...nude can only last so long no me. Plus, insomnia leads me to do things like paint my nails which is why they're pretty messy...I'm exhausted, but obviously not sleeping. =/





> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I meant to put this here, but ended up starting another thread and don't know how to cancel it!​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my nail decals and the Revlon Colorstay Coastal Surf. First time I ever posted pic here. Anybody know how I can get rid of the other thread?





> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my mani I did last night...be warned of the retina-searing green....
> 
> This is Nina Electric Slide (3 thin coats) over a horrible Maybelline white (the only white I own).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so day-glo my husband told me I look like a fishing lure. LOL!!!


 Beautiful colors girls!


----------



## Illy Ema

Thank you for compliments for my recent manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Let me see how will you like this one:





You can find details on my blog


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for compliments for my recent manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Let me see how will you like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find details on my blog


 This is so pretty!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for compliments for my recent manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Let me see how will you like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find details on my blog


 I love it!! Super pretty ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my mani I did last night...be warned of the retina-searing green....
> 
> This is Nina Electric Slide (3 thin coats) over a horrible Maybelline white (the only white I own).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is so day-glo my husband told me I look like a fishing lure. LOL!!!


 SO bright and pretty!!*wants*


----------



## OiiO

I'm wearing Zoya in FabFitFun from that disastrous VIP Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Love it! I recall seeing that Nina, very bright! My fisherman hubby and I had a chuckle at your hubby's comment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He kinda nailed it, but it's still awesome!



> Here is my mani I did last night...be warned of the retina-searing green.... This is Nina Electric Slide (3 thin coats) over a horrible Maybelline white (the only white I own). Â
> 
> This is so day-glo my husband told me I look like a fishing lure. LOL!!!Â


----------



## hiheather

> I'm wearing Zoya in FabFitFun from that disastrous VIP Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love this color!


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya in FabFitFun from that disastrous VIP Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


this is such a beautiful color! Love it!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this color!


 Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


this is such a beautiful color! Love it!

 

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya in FabFitFun from that disastrous VIP Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty ^^


----------



## Marj B

I love it. So pretty. What color is that? I'm going to check out your blog!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for compliments for my recent manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Let me see how will you like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find details on my blog


----------



## Marj B

Beautiful color and it looks so good on you! 



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya in FabFitFun from that disastrous VIP Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for compliments for my recent manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Let me see how will you like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find details on my blog


 OH MY, this is GORGEOUS! I'm just adoring those gold stripes!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya in FabFitFun from that disastrous VIP Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What a fantastic hot pink! Love it!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for compliments for my recent manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Let me see how will you like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find details on my blog


 That is the perfect accent nail.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya in FabFitFun from that disastrous VIP Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love how bright that pink is, looks great on you.


----------



## JC327

Wearing Opi liquid sand in get your number, sorry for the mess didn't clean up yet.


----------



## tasertag

> I'm wearing Zoya in FabFitFun from that disastrous VIP Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL I almost signed up for that box. Lovely color btw.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you for compliments for my recent manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Let me see how will you like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find details on my blog


 So pretty--are the stripes tape or nail polish?  I went to your blog and it didn't specify, I don't think.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing Opi liquid sand in get your number, sorry for the mess didn't clean up yet.


Love it! I dont own any liquid sands but this is very pretty


----------



## acostakk

> Thank you for compliments for my recent manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me see how will you like this one:
> 
> You can find details on my blog :beer:


 Really, really nice. My husband hates when I do an accent nail, but even he liked this


----------



## acostakk

> Wearing Opi liquid sand in get your number,Â sorry for the mess didn't clean up yet.


 I just did my nails last night, but this makes me want to take it off and open up my liquid sand. Very pretty


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Woah I really haven't updated this in a while XD 

I wore this on March 7th and you can find the details on mah blog XD I will post daily not to catch up XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss

March 9th, details on blog again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

March 12th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Details on the blog. all of these are from Julep though XD


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Ugh. The purple liquid sand is definitely by far the worst one. I've only had it on for a few days, and I've already had to fix about 3 chips...and I haven't done anything this week! Kind of made me want to take it off. I love the color, but it doesn't wear well at all! 

So, to see if it would wear better with a TC, I added one. And to make it pop more, I put Color Club Diamond Drops over it as well.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love it! I dont own any liquid sands but this is very pretty


 Thank you! for some reason I like it even more today, I cant stop staring at my nails.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just did my nails last night, but this makes me want to take it off and open up my liquid sand. Very pretty


 Thanks! I am obsessed with liquid sand, I cant wait until the bond shades come out.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah I really haven't updated this in a while XD
> 
> I wore this on March 7th and you can find the details on mah blog XD I will post daily not to catch up XD


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> March 9th, details on blog again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love the polka dots!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! for some reason I like it even more today, I cant stop staring at my nails.


 I've found the Liquid Sands tend to look better the next day. I think it's just because they've been given more time to settle.



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I am obsessed with liquid sand, I cant wait until the bond shades come out.


 Me too! I want them all!! I already have all the ones that are currently out.


----------



## OiiO

Love all of your recent manis, but this pastel green is just breathtaking!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah I really haven't updated this in a while XD
> 
> I wore this on March 7th and you can find the details on mah blog XD I will post daily not to catch up XD


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> March 12th  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Details on the blog. all of these are from Julep though XD


 So cute, I love purples.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ugh. The purple liquid sand is definitely by far the worst one. I've only had it on for a few days, and I've already had to fix about 3 chips...and I haven't done anything this week! Kind of made me want to take it off. I love the color, but it doesn't wear well at all!
> 
> So, to see if it would wear better with a TC, I added one. And to make it pop more, I put Color Club Diamond Drops over it as well.


 Cute! So far I think the red one is the one that last the longest, let see how the blue one does.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've found the Liquid Sands tend to look better the next day. I think it's just because they've been given more time to settle.
> 
> Me too! I want them all!! I already have all the ones that are currently out.


 I agree, I keep touching my nails too lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute! So far I think the red one is the one that last the longest, let see how the blue one does.


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For me, the pink one and the one from the Oz collection (What Wizardry is This?) wear best. Funny how you call it red and I call it pink. It's definitely pink on me, but I've seen it look red on other people.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> For me, the pink one and the one from the Oz collection (What Wizardry is This?) wear best. Funny how you call it red and I call it pink. It's definitely pink on me, but I've seen it look red on other people.


 I cant remember if I did 3 or 4 coats to make it look red but if applied lightly it does look pink. I still need to get the one from the Oz collection.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty!


 it's super pretty! and I'm not really into greens, but this one is so cute!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the polka dots!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have issues with polka dots...like I just love them so much! XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love all of your recent manis, but this pastel green is just breathtaking!


 Glad you liked them ^^ And yes it's just such a pretty pastel green &lt;3 it's not mint, it's just green &lt;3 love it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cute, I love purples.


 this is one in the thin line between pink and purple, super cute though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's super pretty! and I'm not really into greens, but this one is so cute!


 I don't usually like greens but I love this one, btw I love you blog!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have issues with polka dots...like I just love them so much! XD


 I am obsessed with them, I have always liked them&gt; I have tons of baby pics in polka dot clothing my mom says I haven't changed lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> this is one in the thin line between pink and purple, super cute though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's what makes it so cute  it could go either way.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

Well the Fishing Lure Manicure only lasted a day with me, I love how bright it was but I need more of a tan to carry that off 






Here is what I exchanged the dayglo for..  Julep Patti.  I 



 it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the Fishing Lure Manicure only lasted a day with me, I love how bright it was but I need more of a tan to carry that off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I exchanged the dayglo for..  Julep Patti.  I
> 
> 
> 
> it!


 Love it, looks so fancy!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't usually like greens but I love this one, btw I love you blog!


 awww 



 Thank you ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am obsessed with them, I have always liked them&gt; I have tons of baby pics in polka dot clothing my mom says I haven't changed lol.


 lmao I named my dog: Mr. Max Polkadots XD so there ya go XD



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's what makes it so cute  it could go either way.


 yup!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well the Fishing Lure Manicure only lasted a day with me, I love how bright it was but I need more of a tan to carry that off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is what I exchanged the dayglo for..  Julep Patti.  I
> 
> 
> 
> it!


 lmao I saw this and went like: is...that...Julep? I was so certain I had it, yup Patty XD haaha I remember their polishes, but I can't remember the names ever XD


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lmao I named my dog: Mr. Max Polkadots XD so there ya go XD
> 
> yup!


 I lover your doggies name!


----------



## TacomaGirl

I just stopped by to admire everyone's pretty nails. I'm in school for massage therapy and we aren't allowed to wear anything but clear nail polish. :icon_roll


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I lover your doggies name!


 haha thanks ^^


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> haha thanks ^^


 You're welcome! Oh and I meant to say love dang auto correct lol


----------



## jnm9jem

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Jaded and my accent nail is Milani Texture Lacquer in Aqua Splash!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Random--My manicure has fallen victim to the infamous Seche Vite shrinkage!! So strange since I've used this polish before with Seche Vite with no problems.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah I really haven't updated this in a while XD
> 
> I wore this on March 7th and you can find the details on mah blog XD I will post daily not to catch up XD


 Love that color! What is it?


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Jaded and my accent nail is Milani Texture Lacquer in Aqua Splash!


 Love this!


----------



## jnm9jem

thank you!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome! Oh and I meant to say love dang auto correct lol


 I know ^^ XD been there...


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Jaded and my accent nail is Milani Texture Lacquer in Aqua Splash!


 So pretty! ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that color! What is it?


 Julep Adrianna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Jaded and my accent nail is Milani Texture Lacquer in Aqua Splash!


 Looks great!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Jaded and my accent nail is Milani Texture Lacquer in Aqua Splash!


THIS IS STUNNING! I'm madly in love with the Milani Aqua Splash! Is it a good formula? How many coats is this?


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so pretty!





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it!! Super pretty ^^


 Thank you all!








> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya in FabFitFun from that disastrous VIP Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Beautiful Zoya!



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it. So pretty. What color is that? I'm going to check out your blog!


 OPI Chocolate moose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY, this is GORGEOUS! I'm just adoring those gold stripes!
> 
> What a fantastic hot pink! Love it!





> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is the perfect accent nail.


 Thank you all!







> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing Opi liquid sand in get your number, sorry for the mess didn't clean up yet.


 Beautiful polish, but yes, if would be much nicer if you cleaned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty--are the stripes tape or nail polish?  I went to your blog and it didn't specify, I don't think.


 Thank you! They are stripes tape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't heard  that you can get this foil look with nail polish, please correct me if I'm wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Really, really nice. My husband hates when I do an accent nail, but even he liked this


 Big thanks to you and him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Woah I really haven't updated this in a while XD
> 
> I wore this on March 7th and you can find the details on mah blog XD I will post daily not to catch up XD


 Lovely pastel for spring!



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> March 9th, details on blog again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love this accent



> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Jaded and my accent nail is Milani Texture Lacquer in Aqua Splash!


 I love turqouise!


----------



## Illy Ema

Today I'm looking at my starry night nails...





More details on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel free to ask any questions there, they come directly to my e-mail!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lovely pastel for spring!
> 
> Love this accent


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Jaded and my accent nail is Milani Texture Lacquer in Aqua Splash!


 Love that shade, looks great on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful Zoya!
> 
> OPI Chocolate moose  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thank you all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful polish, but yes, if would be much nicer if you cleaned  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thank you! They are stripes tape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't heard  that you can get this foil look with nail polish, please correct me if I'm wrong  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Big thanks to you and him  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Lovely pastel for spring!
> 
> Love this accent
> 
> I love turqouise!


 Its been super gloomy here, the sun peaked out and had to take advantage.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm looking at my starry night nails...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel free to ask any questions there, they come directly to my e-mail!


 Lovely blue, looks good on you.


----------



## jesemiaud

OPI Liquid Sand in The Impossible. Loving these liquid sand polishes. Can't wait until the Bond Girls come out.


----------



## jesemiaud

So gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm looking at my starry night nails...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel free to ask any questions there, they come directly to my e-mail!


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm looking at my starry night nails...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Feel free to ask any questions there, they come directly to my e-mail!


 This is gorgeous together!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

One coat wonder! Deets on the blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (worn on March 27th)


----------



## LAtPoly

I'm wearing OPI What Wizardy on my fingers - and I'm meh about it.  It looks amazing right after you apply it, but not as awesome as the PixieDust collection to me.  

On my toes I'm wearing Zoya Audrina (one of the cuties I bought) with Polka.com over and...it's AWESOME.  Polka.com in the light flashes and dashes and works perfect with that shade.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Liquid Sand in The Impossible. Loving these liquid sand polishes. Can't wait until the Bond Girls come out.


 I love that one, looks great on you. I cant wait for them to come out too, my wallet will definitely suffer.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat wonder! Deets on the blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (worn on March 27th)


 So pretty!


----------



## Illy Ema

Thank you for your compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love this sand opi and this creamy nude shades!


----------



## christinerose

I do my nails with an emery board. wash then swith a mild sope. put on the. Polish. Let it dry compleatly. polish then. Just buff them with a soft. Cloth then apply a sec cote


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Aphrodite's Pink Nightie.

No base or top coat though, unfortunately. I'm at home, and randomly decided to pick my polish off, so I don't have my usual supplies with me because I wasn't planning on doing my nails. I found this polish in the bathroom, lol. I knew there was at least 1 color in there, and it turns out there were 2. This and some red that I couldn't find a name on.





This is probably the cleanest/neatest mani I have ever done!! Don't know why, but I'll take it.


----------



## Canny Charlene

Just picked this up because it reminded me of my parakeet that I had in high school named Gambit (90's cartoon X-Men fan over here)..I was so excited I did my nails in the car lol.  Essie beach bum blu- Gorgeous color but natural light really does it justice !


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Aphrodite's Pink Nightie.
> 
> No base or top coat though, unfortunately. I'm at home, and randomly decided to pick my polish off, so I don't have my usual supplies with me because I wasn't planning on doing my nails. I found this polish in the bathroom, lol. I knew there was at least 1 color in there, and it turns out there were 2. This and some red that I couldn't find a name on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the cleanest/neatest mani I have ever done!! Don't know why, but I'll take it.


 Love that pink, looks so pretty on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just picked this up because it reminded me of my parakeet that I had in high school named Gambit (90's cartoon X-Men fan over here)..I was so excited I did my nails in the car lol.  Essie beach bum blu- Gorgeous color but natural light really does it justice !


 That's a great blue.


----------



## Marj B

Very nice! Love the color and you did a great job, so pretty on you. Please don't pick your polish off! That damages your nails as the polish takes a layer of nail with it! You have worked so hard to get your nails ship shape!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Aphrodite's Pink Nightie.
> 
> No base or top coat though, unfortunately. I'm at home, and randomly decided to pick my polish off, so I don't have my usual supplies with me because I wasn't planning on doing my nails. I found this polish in the bathroom, lol. I knew there was at least 1 color in there, and it turns out there were 2. This and some red that I couldn't find a name on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the cleanest/neatest mani I have ever done!! Don't know why, but I'll take it.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Aphrodite's Pink Nightie.
> 
> No base or top coat though, unfortunately. I'm at home, and randomly decided to pick my polish off, so I don't have my usual supplies with me because I wasn't planning on doing my nails. I found this polish in the bathroom, lol. I knew there was at least 1 color in there, and it turns out there were 2. This and some red that I couldn't find a name on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably the cleanest/neatest mani I have ever done!! Don't know why, but I'll take it.


 I have that polish too! It really is a darling pink, isn't it? That IS a very well done manicure








> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just picked this up because it reminded me of my parakeet that I had in high school named Gambit (90's cartoon X-Men fan over here)..I was so excited I did my nails in the car lol.  Essie beach bum blu- Gorgeous color but natural light really does it justice !


 Oh my, I'm madly in love with Gambit from the movie Wolverine...he is SUCH a cool character...thus...this manicure is now awesome!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that pink, looks so pretty on you.





> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very nice! Love the color and you did a great job, so pretty on you. Please don't pick your polish off! That damages your nails as the polish takes a layer of nail with it! You have worked so hard to get your nails ship shape!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have that polish too! It really is a darling pink, isn't it? That IS a very well done manicure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, I'm madly in love with Gambit from the movie Wolverine...he is SUCH a cool character...thus...this manicure is now awesome!


 Thanks ladies! It's definitely a new favorite of mine now. Gonna d-block it from the house. I doubt anyone will notice!

Marj B -- if you have ever experienced the amount of anxiety I have been in the past week, you'd pick your polish off too! I didn't pick it all off, probably only about half of it. And most of that half was only the top 2 layers, and there were 2 more layers underneath that.

EDIT: I forgot to add that when I went out today, I got a topcoat, so I added another layer and then the TC, and it looks even better now! I'm too lazy to take another pic though.


----------



## Jessismith

> OPI Aphrodite's Pink Nightie. No base or top coat though, unfortunately. I'm at home, and randomly decided to pick my polish off, so I don't have my usual supplies with me because I wasn't planning on doing my nails. I found this polish in the bathroom, lol. I knew there was at least 1 color in there, and it turns out there were 2. This and some red that I couldn't find a name on.
> 
> This is probably the cleanest/neatest mani I haveÂ ever done!! Don't know why, but I'll take it.


 Love the feminine color. Really nice paint job. Looks so good!


> Just picked this up because it reminded me of my parakeet that I had in high school named Gambit (90's cartoon X-Men fan over here)..I was so excited I did my nails in the car lol.Â  Essie beach bum blu- Gorgeous color but natural light really does it justice !


 Ooohhh, me likey!! Great aqua blue!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Worn March 14th, details on my blog ^^


----------



## hiheather

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn March 14th, details on my blog ^^


 Super pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn March 14th, details on my blog ^^


I see someone got Polka.com!



Gonna go check out the blog now!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn March 14th, details on my blog ^^






 love it!


----------



## acostakk

> Worn March 14th, details on my blog ^^


 I love this. I wish my husband didn't freak out when I wear yellow polish


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super pretty!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I see someone got Polka.com!
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna go check out the blog now!


 Got it quite a while ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love it!


 Glad you guys liked this ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this. I wish my husband didn't freak out when I wear yellow polish


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> awww that sucks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yellow is not one of my favorite colors, btu I do love how it looks like, at least this one.


----------



## jesemiaud

That is so gorgeous! I'm going to have to get some of that polka dot stuff.



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn March 14th, details on my blog ^^


----------



## jesemiaud

This is the new Angora Gris that I bought to take advantage of the lancome sample deal. It pulls more gray than I like, but it's a nice shade for spring.


----------



## peggytalkpretty

Currently I am wearing Sally Hanson in the color "wine not"


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the new Angora Gris that I bought to take advantage of the lancome sample deal. It pulls more gray than I like, but it's a nice shade for spring.


 So pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI?


----------



## CheshireCookie

My Julep Starter box finally came! I was waiting for it, before I did my nails again lol

Details on my blog!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI?


 I have that color and I love the shimmer in it. Looks great on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Julep Starter box finally came! I was waiting for it, before I did my nails again lol
> 
> Details on my blog!


 This is so unique and pretty, love it.


----------



## sleepykat

Zoya Breezi--I love it! Photos are on my blog.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Julep Starter box finally came! I was waiting for it, before I did my nails again lol
> 
> Details on my blog!


 Super pretty


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI?


 I love this shade; I am glad I have it. Looks good on you. Your photos show up crazy giant size on my screen; is it just me?


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn March 14th, details on my blog ^^


 This looks fabulous!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is so gorgeous! I'm going to have to get some of that polka dot stuff.


 Thank  you and I say: DOOOO EEEET!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the new Angora Gris that I bought to take advantage of the lancome sample deal. It pulls more gray than I like, but it's a nice shade for spring.


 That is one gorgeous grey!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI?


 Such a pretty purple!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This looks fabulous!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Sally Hansen Hard As Nails in Tough Taupe with NYC Matte Me Crazy on top. Now this is the best/most perfect mani I have ever done. I literally didn't even do any cleanup or anything!





Not too sure I'm crazy about the color though, for spring. It's more of a fall color, so I might add some glitter.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

I am in love with this combination:

Julep Stefani with Julep Portia





(Daylight)





(Inside no flash)

(I need to start taking pics with my camera and not my cameraphone, LOL!)


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

I love the color! It looks fantastic on you.  Glitter does make everything better though, hehe..



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Hard As Nails in Tough Taupe with NYC Matte Me Crazy on top. Now this is the best/most perfect mani I have ever done. I literally didn't even do any cleanup or anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure I'm crazy about the color though, for spring. It's more of a fall color, so I might add some glitter.


----------



## goldenmeans

Just put Chanel Fracas on:


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the color! It looks fantastic on you.  Glitter does make everything better though, hehe..


 I love the color too, but not so much for spring. It's more of a fall color. I put Revlon Girly over it and it's so much cuter now!

Pic:


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put Chanel Fracas on:


 such a pretty coral pink! &lt;3


----------



## angeleyes38

i am wearing to coats of pure ice splash on my toes adn my nails are done with the same color. love the pure ice polish line and the other best one that i have is sinful polish they last long time. walgreens had them on sale for 99 cents and i bought all the colors .i was a great buy i used my employee discount and got them for 84 cents not bad


----------



## acostakk

> I love the color too, but not so much for spring. It's more of a fall color. I put Revlon Girly over it and it's so much cuter now! Pic:


 I like the combo! Little bit of a glitter fetish over here....


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Literary Lacquers - Laters, Baby


----------



## acostakk

> Just put Chanel Fracas on:


 Beautiful!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literary Lacquers - Laters, Baby


 Ooooh, this is on my wish list. I've seen it on a few blogs and it just seems special. Beautiful, Scooby.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in love with this combination:
> 
> Julep Stefani with Julep Portia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Daylight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Inside no flash)
> 
> (I need to start taking pics with my camera and not my cameraphone, LOL!)


 I love this look.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Super pretty





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so unique and pretty, love it.


Thank you ladies!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literary Lacquers - Laters, Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh, this is on my wish list. I've seen it on a few blogs and it just seems special. Beautiful, Scooby.
> 
> Thanks Kat! I saw it on The Crumpet and had to have it! I love the books...I am deep into the second one as we speak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put Chanel Fracas on:


That color is fantastic!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks Kat! I saw it on The Crumpet and had to have it! I love the books...I am deep into the second one as we speak  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I saw it on The Crumpet, too. I am a little late to the holo game, but ones like this are so unique.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Great color, great picture, and great nails! Love this!!



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put Chanel Fracas on:


----------



## Puppers1

*China Glaze "Dorothy Who"! Love it!! *


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Hard As Nails in Tough Taupe with NYC Matte Me Crazy on top. Now this is the best/most perfect mani I have ever done. I literally didn't even do any cleanup or anything!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too sure I'm crazy about the color though, for spring. It's more of a fall color, so I might add some glitter.


 I love that color and its definitely perfect for the fall.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in love with this combination:
> 
> Julep Stefani with Julep Portia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Daylight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Inside no flash)
> 
> (I need to start taking pics with my camera and not my cameraphone, LOL!)


 Such a pretty combination!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put Chanel Fracas on:


 This is a gorgeous color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love the color too, but not so much for spring. It's more of a fall color. I put Revlon Girly over it and it's so much cuter now!
> 
> Pic:


 I love it with the glitter.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literary Lacquers - Laters, Baby


 Wow, so pretty!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literary Lacquers - Laters, Baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, so pretty!
> 
> Thanks! I'm in
> 
> 
> 
> with this.


----------



## amandah

Nostalgic Lacquers - As If! I have been addicted to glitter recently and I love this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

Nostalgic Lacquers - As If! I have been addicted to glitter recently and I love this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annabeautybox

Nail design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nail design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks great, so pretty &amp; colorful.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nail design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow! Did you purchase these like this or did you create this affect?


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nail design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow! I love it! The mixture of colors are gorgeous &lt;3


----------



## tasertag

> Nail design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Beautifully done.


----------



## Jessismith

> I love this shade; I am glad I have it. Looks good on you.Â Your photos show up crazy giant size on my screen; is it just me?


 Thanks all! Sorry the photos are so huge. It's a PhotoBucket thing. I'll see if I can adjust size.


> Just put Chanel Fracas on:


 Absolutely gorgeous!


> Literary Lacquers - Laters, Baby


 Love the holo effect - great photo!


> Nail design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I always enjoy a water marble, esp since I've had bad luck with mine lately. Cool colors!


----------



## OiiO

Oh wow you've got such beautiful nails!

And of course, the color is to die for, I just wish Chanel wasn't so pricey.



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put Chanel Fracas on:


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn March 14th, details on my blog ^^


 This is so lovely!


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nail design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great nail art! Is it water marble?



> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in love with this combination:
> 
> Julep Stefani with Julep Portia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Daylight)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Inside no flash)
> 
> (I need to start taking pics with my camera and not my cameraphone, LOL!)


 Great color!



> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put Chanel Fracas on:


 Whoa, this is fabulous! Both nails and polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Literary Lacquers - Laters, Baby


 I love holos!


----------



## katie danielle

I love the water marble technique! I used to do my own artificial nails all the time so it was easy to apply the technique it to the nails before putting them on. Now that I go natural with my nails it's too much mess to do. But here is one that I did a little while ago!:


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I really want to try water marbling sometime. It looks so cool!


----------



## Illy Ema

My Anny &lt;3





More details on my blog


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love the water marble technique! I used to do my own artificial nails all the time so it was easy to apply the technique it to the nails before putting them on. Now that I go natural with my nails it's too much mess to do. But here is one that I did a little while ago!:


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Anny &lt;3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details on my blog


 Pretty purple!


----------



## Jessismith

Love your purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> My Anny &lt;3
> 
> More details on my blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty purple!





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love your purple


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nail design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Prettyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so lovely!


 Glad you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Anny &lt;3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More details on my blog


 DAT PURPLE!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nostalgic Lacquers - As If!
> 
> I have been addicted to glitter recently and I love this


 That is such a pretty glitter!!


----------



## tasertag

I am just loving my mani right now. I'm wearing Julep's Ally (it smells pretty awful) and Rainbow Honey's XOXO. It's the first time I'm using Rainbow Honey and I have to admit that it is pretty good so far. I can't wait until I try the other bottles I bought.


----------



## Canny Charlene

Thanks ladies!!  I usually stalk this thread but don't post because I'm not as creative/talented at applying polish as you all are..but I wear it everyday!

OT..I went to Walgreens again today..fall shades Essie for $2..scored 8 for $16







> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great blue.





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my, I'm madly in love with Gambit from the movie Wolverine...he is SUCH a cool character...thus...this manicure is now awesome!





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love the feminine color. Really nice paint job. Looks so good!
> Ooohhh, me likey!! Great aqua blue!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies!!  I usually stalk this thread but don't post because I'm not as creative/talented at applying polish as you all are..but I wear it everyday!
> 
> *OT..I went to Walgreens again today..fall shades Essie for $2..scored 8 for $16
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That is SUCH a great deal!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies!!  I usually stalk this thread but don't post because I'm not as creative/talented at applying polish as you all are..but I wear it everyday!
> 
> OT..I went to Walgreens again today..fall shades Essie for $2..scored 8 for $16


 




$2 each? feeding my obsession. I'll have to stop by a Walgreens tomorrow.


----------



## amandah

OMG $2 essies .... Must go to Walgreens! On another note, I am glad to see other people bought rainbow honey polishes too. I saw them on fab and thought they were so sparkly and pretty. I got 3 different sets and am very happy with the colors. If my nails weren't so busted looking I would post pics, but after taking a picture and seeing how terrible they look, I will pass.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am just loving my mani right now. I'm wearing Julep's Ally (it smells pretty awful) and Rainbow Honey's XOXO. It's the first time I'm using Rainbow Honey and I have to admit that it is pretty good so far. I can't wait until I try the other bottles I bought.


 Love that combo so sparkly.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies!!  I usually stalk this thread but don't post because I'm not as creative/talented at applying polish as you all are..but I wear it everyday!
> 
> OT..I went to Walgreens again today..fall shades Essie for $2..scored 8 for $16


 That's a great deal!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is SUCH a great deal!


 Just noticed you had written almost the exact same thing I did lol.


----------



## amandah

Is that sparkle in Julep's Ally, or is that just part of the XOXO?


----------



## Canny Charlene

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $2 each? feeding my obsession. I'll have to stop by a Walgreens tomorrow.





> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG $2 essies .... Must go to Walgreens!


 LOL..it's worth the trip..I posted a pic on the recent purchases thread.

I've never heard of Rainbow Honey..I must check those out!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OMG $2 essies .... Must go to Walgreens!
> 
> On another note, I am glad to see other people bought rainbow honey polishes too. I saw them on fab and thought they were so sparkly and pretty. I got 3 different sets and am very happy with the colors.
> 
> If my nails weren't so busted looking I would post pics, but after taking a picture and seeing how terrible they look, I will pass.


I bought them on Fab too! I bought the glitter set and the sweet talk set. Sweet Talk was one of my lemmings for a while so I bought it almost immediately when they went on sale. Too bad I didn't notice that the glitter minis came with XOXO also; I'm gifting it though.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Is that sparkle in Julep's Ally, or is that just part of the XOXO?


The glitter is the XOXO.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just noticed you had written almost the exact same thing I did lol.


 LMAO you know what they say...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great minds think alike ^^


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMAO you know what they say...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Great minds think alike ^^


 True


----------



## MissLindaJean

> LOL..it's worth the trip..I posted a pic on the recent purchases thread. I've never heard of Rainbow Honey..I must check those out!


 I've got pics on the Indie Polish Lovers thread. I succumbed and bought two mini collections from Fab.


----------



## acostakk

I just googled images for Rainbow Honey and it's taking every ounce of will power to not squeal like my four year old. I want them ALL


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got pics on the Indie Polish Lovers thread. I succumbed and bought two mini collections from Fab.


 There are quite a few indie polishes on my lemming list - I should subscribe to that thread. I just need to pace myself otherwise my collection will explode uncontrollably. Last month was pretty ridiculous between the 2 rainbow honey sets from fab, the zoya minis and julep. I'm trying not to buy any this month.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> There are quite a few indie polishes on my lemming list - I should subscribe to that thread. I just need to pace myself otherwise my collection will explode uncontrollably. Last month was pretty ridiculous between the 2 rainbow honey sets from fab, the zoya minis and julep. I'm trying not to buy any this month.Â


 Amen, but I'm in a swap group on FB and it happens to be my birthday month, so I ordered the Fab deals, two Etsy orders and one from a girl in my swap group! That's about 22 polishes alone this month!


----------



## marrymemakeup

I'm wearing zoya matte velvet lacquer ... i'm just loving it !! The matte effect is looking great on my nails &lt;3


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing zoya matte velvet lacquer ... i'm just loving it !! The matte effect is looking great on my nails &lt;3


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amen, but I'm in a swap group on FB and it happens to be my birthday month, so I ordered the Fab deals, two Etsy orders and one from a girl in my swap group! That's about 22 polishes alone this month!


 Yikes!


----------



## jesemiaud

Wow...that is gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing zoya matte velvet lacquer ... i'm just loving it !! The matte effect is looking great on my nails &lt;3


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing zoya matte velvet lacquer ... i'm just loving it !! The matte effect is looking great on my nails &lt;3


 That purple is FABULOUS....I LOVE it!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amen, but I'm in a swap group on FB and it happens to be my birthday month, so I ordered the Fab deals, two Etsy orders and one from a girl in my swap group! That's about 22 polishes alone this month!


 Get it girl! That's a very happy polish month


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing zoya matte velvet lacquer ... i'm just loving it !! The matte effect is looking great on my nails &lt;3


 Gorgeous!!


----------



## smiletorismile

I'm wearing Square Hue Groovy Love on the non glitter nails. One the glittery nails I'm wearing OPI Planks A Lot. The glitter (which I'm sorry it photos so badly) is The Polish Bar (an etsy store) Violet Sky. It is super cool and different colors and sizes, I just couldn't get a good pic of it.


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DAT PURPLE!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am just loving my mani right now. I'm wearing Julep's Ally (it smells pretty awful) and Rainbow Honey's XOXO. It's the first time I'm using Rainbow Honey and I have to admit that it is pretty good so far. I can't wait until I try the other bottles I bought.


 Adorable combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *marrymemakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing zoya matte velvet lacquer ... i'm just loving it !! The matte effect is looking great on my nails &lt;3


 This looks so lovely! How long does it go without chipping?


----------



## Illy Ema

My baby upgaded with essence flakies:





More on blog


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that combo so sparkly.


 


> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Adorable combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks ladies!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My baby upgaded with essence flakies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on blog


 Cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Square Hue Groovy Love on the non glitter nails. One the glittery nails I'm wearing OPI Planks A Lot. The glitter (which I'm sorry it photos so badly) is The Polish Bar (an etsy store) Violet Sky. It is super cool and different colors and sizes, I just couldn't get a good pic of it.


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My baby upgaded with essence flakies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on blog


 I love how it looks with the top coat.


----------



## tattletales

wet n wild rock solid nail lacquer - magic amethyst


----------



## amandah

My nails are nowhere near as beautiful as you ladies' , but I just love this polish and had to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are nowhere near as beautiful as you ladies' , but I just love this polish and had to share


That is awesome! I love it!


----------



## sleepykat

> My nails are nowhere near as beautiful as you ladies' , but I just love this polish and had to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks fabulous; what polish is it?


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks fabulous; what polish is it?


----------



## amandah

Nostalgic Laquer - As If! I got it on etsy.


----------



## sleepykat

Unless the other ladies think it's unreasonable, I'd like to request that everyone give credit to the source if they use a photo from someone else's blog, or a photo that is not their own work. The recent Chanel Fracas (coral creme) and the Zoya Savita (matte purple) photos are from blogs I follow regularly; I know they work hard and I just want them to get the credit. However, if the ladies who posted those photos are also the authors of those blogs, beautiful work!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are nowhere near as beautiful as you ladies' , but I just love this polish and had to share


 Love this!


----------



## sandysbeautybox

Hi beauties!!! Right now I'm wearing cafe Au lait by Sally Hansen and beyond cozy by essie on my ring finger!! Loving the colors and the long wear!! Xoxo Sandy


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are nowhere near as beautiful as you ladies' , but I just love this polish and had to share


 Cute!


----------



## Jessismith

I went to Walgreens yesterday. Saw the $1.99 bin, but no Essies in sight! ;( I did however see a promo display for some new Revlon Chroma Chameleon duochromes that I hadnt seen before. While I have similar colors from china glaze and others, I did pick up one in Amethyst. It seems very peacocky, we'll see!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I went to Walgreens yesterday. Saw the $1.99 bin, but no Essies in sight! ;( I did however see a promo display for some new Revlon Chroma Chameleon duochromes that I hadnt seen before. While I have similar colors from china glaze and others, I did pick up one in Amethyst. It seems very peacocky, we'll see!


 I picked up the blue one! Haven't even swatched it yet, but it looked so pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Stay the Night with Seche Vite and Nails Alive Dry Hard.

Better pic:





This is the only Liquid Sand I 100% always prefer having a top coat over. I think it looks better that way.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Was excited to try new polishes. Don't like the combo, but I like the polishes themselves. Tough as Nails Lacquer Death: the Pale Horse with NYC 152 Tudor City Teal undies, accent nails are Rainbow Honey Koi Pond with Rainbow Honey White undies.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Was excited to try new polishes. Don't like the combo, but I like the polishes themselves. Tough as Nails Lacquer Death: the Pale Horse with NYC 152 Tudor City Teal undies, accent nails are Rainbow Honey Koi Pond with Rainbow Honey White undies.


 cute!


----------



## BeautyJunction

I couldn't make up my mind about my nails, so I pulled out a dozen or so O.P.I. polishes (including shatters) and "brush-tipped" each colour on my nails. I did this yesterday and it's been growing on me. The topcoat smudged two colours on my thumb, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind about my nails, so I pulled out a dozen or so O.P.I. polishes (including shatters) and "brush-tipped" each colour on my nails. I did this yesterday and it's been growing on me. The topcoat smudged two colours on my thumb, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It looks great! I love it!


----------



## BeautyJunction

> Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It looks great! I love it!


Thank you! I'm calling it the Clash Of Colours mani lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind about my nails, so I pulled out a dozen or so O.P.I. polishes (including shatters) and "brush-tipped" each colour on my nails. I did this yesterday and it's been growing on me. The topcoat smudged two colours on my thumb, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
That looks awesome!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Stay the Night with Seche Vite and Nails Alive Dry Hard.
> 
> Better pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the only Liquid Sand I 100% always prefer having a top coat over. I think it looks better that way.


 Love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Was excited to try new polishes. Don't like the combo, but I like the polishes themselves. Tough as Nails Lacquer Death: the Pale Horse with NYC 152 Tudor City Teal undies, accent nails are Rainbow Honey Koi Pond with Rainbow Honey White undies.


 Those polishes are seriously pretty.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind about my nails, so I pulled out a dozen or so O.P.I. polishes (including shatters) and "brush-tipped" each colour on my nails. I did this yesterday and it's been growing on me. The topcoat smudged two colours on my thumb, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love it so colorful!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Unless the other ladies think it's unreasonable, I'd like to request that everyone give credit to the source if they use a photo from someone else's blog, or a photo that is not their own work. The recent Chanel Fracas (coral creme) and the Zoya Savita (matte purple) photos are from blogs I follow regularly; I know they work hard and I just want them to get the credit. However, if the ladies who posted those photos are also the authors of those blogs, beautiful work!


 Thank you for clarifying this. When I don't see someone giving credit to the original source I naturally assume the picture belongs to the poster.

Sharing someone else's work without their consent and/or giving them credit is a copyright violation ie it's illegal.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind about my nails, so I pulled out a dozen or so O.P.I. polishes (including shatters) and "brush-tipped" each colour on my nails. I did this yesterday and it's been growing on me. The topcoat smudged two colours on my thumb, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Unless the other ladies think it's unreasonable, I'd like to request that everyone give credit to the source if they use a photo from someone else's blog, or a photo that is not their own work. The recent Chanel Fracas (coral creme) and the Zoya Savita (matte purple) photos are from blogs I follow regularly; I know they work hard and I just want them to get the credit. However, if the ladies who posted those photos are also the authors of those blogs, beautiful work!


 Always post my own pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I agree


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for clarifying this. When I don't see someone giving credit to the original source I naturally assume the picture belongs to the poster.
> 
> Sharing someone else's work without their consent and/or giving them credit is a copyright violation ie it's illegal.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Unless the other ladies think it's unreasonable, I'd like to request that everyone give credit to the source if they use a photo from someone else's blog, or a photo that is not their own work. The recent Chanel Fracas (coral creme) and the Zoya Savita (matte purple) photos are from blogs I follow regularly; I know they work hard and I just want them to get the credit. However, if the ladies who posted those photos are also the authors of those blogs, beautiful work!


 Fair enough. If a pic isn't mine, it's from Google which once it's on Google, it's public.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Fair enough. If a pic isn't mine, it's from Google which once it's on Google, it's public.


 Just because it's public on Google doesn't mean it's not protected by copyright.

Google lets you *find* and *see* other people's work, but it doesn't give you the right to distribute (repost) any of it without the author's permission.


----------



## sleepykat

> Just because it's public on Google doesn't mean it's not protected by copyright. Google lets you *find* and *see* other people's work, but it doesn't give you the right to distribute (repost) any of it without the author's permission.


 At least say, "not my photo", if you don't know the source, please. Today I'm wearing Essie Ladylike. I love it, but I don't have a good photo yet.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least say, "not my photo", if you don't know the source, please.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Essie Ladylike. I love it, but I don't have a good photo yet.


 Just found a Nubar official page on fb with Vampy Varnish's pictures, no link back to her, no mention of her on the photo, no nothing...I emailed her. She doesn't have a watermark or anything and some of the pictures there do have watermarks, but there's no mention of the blogger, besides that. Maybe she has a deal with Nubar? And they can use her pictures freely? Is that a thing?


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Oh I always say something like "from Google", but not the specific source because I generally don't click the 5 million things you need to to get there.


----------



## Marj B

Oooh Cool! I love it. I think I can even do that. And it looks so good. The smudge looks ok too.



> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind about my nails, so I pulled out a dozen or so O.P.I. polishes (including shatters) and "brush-tipped" each colour on my nails. I did this yesterday and it's been growing on me. The topcoat smudged two colours on my thumb, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just found a Nubar official page on fb with Vampy Varnish's pictures, no link back to her, no mention of her on the photo, no nothing...I emailed her. She doesn't have a watermark or anything and some of the pictures there do have watermarks, but there's no mention of the blogger, besides that. Maybe she has a deal with Nubar? And they can use her pictures freely? Is that a thing?


 Sometimes when a company sends press samples, they may have a clause that they can use your swatch photos and quote your reviews for promotional purposes.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sometimes when a company sends press samples, they may have a clause that they can use your swatch photos and quote your reviews for promotional purposes.


 I thought so XD I still emailed her, just in case, you know?


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind about my nails, so I pulled out a dozen or so O.P.I. polishes (including shatters) and "brush-tipped" each colour on my nails. I did this yesterday and it's been growing on me. The topcoat smudged two colours on my thumb, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I ADORE THIS! &lt;3


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind about my nails, so I pulled out a dozen or so O.P.I. polishes (including shatters) and "brush-tipped" each colour on my nails. I did this yesterday and it's been growing on me. The topcoat smudged two colours on my thumb, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love this so much! Great color choices too.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented 

...and only *one coat*!! I'm amazed!!


----------



## acostakk

> L'Oreal Royalty ReinventedÂ  ...and onlyÂ *one coat*!! I'm amazed!!


 So pretty! I keep picking this one up and making myself put it back. I may have to cave next time!


----------



## acostakk

> L'Oreal Royalty ReinventedÂ  ...and onlyÂ *one coat*!! I'm amazed!!


 So pretty! I keep picking this one up and making myself put it back. I may have to cave next time!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Worn on March 25th, details on the blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty! I keep picking this one up and making myself put it back. I may have to cave next time!


 Do it!! It's seriously the easiest polish ever to apply, 1 coat makes it opaque and pretty without streaks, and with a good top coat (or in my case, 2) has the most amazing shine!!


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My nails are nowhere near as beautiful as you ladies' , but I just love this polish and had to share


 Nice!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Was excited to try new polishes. Don't like the combo, but I like the polishes themselves. Tough as Nails Lacquer Death: the Pale Horse with NYC 152 Tudor City Teal undies, accent nails are Rainbow Honey Koi Pond with Rainbow Honey White undies.


 Also love them, but not in combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't make up my mind about my nails, so I pulled out a dozen or so O.P.I. polishes (including shatters) and "brush-tipped" each colour on my nails. I did this yesterday and it's been growing on me. The topcoat smudged two colours on my thumb, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So inovative!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented
> 
> ...and only *one coat*!! I'm amazed!!


 Nice color!


----------



## Illy Ema

I'm celebrating spring with vivid colors:





You can find more on blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nice!
> 
> Also love them, but not in combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> So inovative!
> 
> Nice color!


 Thanks! I love it! Very springy!!

I also don't know what happened...but it's like literally overnight I could paint my nails perfectly. This pic is no-cleanup.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm celebrating spring with vivid colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find more on blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pretty! I love pinks! I have like 5 or 6 of them...


----------



## hiheather

Deborah Lippmann - Satin Doll Julep - Candy &amp; China Glaze Bling It On jelly sandwich.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deborah Lippmann - Satin Doll
> 
> Julep - Candy &amp; China Glaze Bling It On jelly sandwich.


 Cute ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

btw Vampy replied and said they didn't have her permission


----------



## MissLindaJean

> btw Vampy replied and said they didn't have her permissionÂ


 Again? ! Didn't she go through some hassle over some China Glaze pics? That's just rude of these companies to not give credit where it's due.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Again? ! Didn't she go through some hassle over some China Glaze pics? That's just rude of these companies to not give credit where it's due.


 it's a Costa Rica fb page for Nubar, they were using her pics, don't know if she'll be able to contact them or something, but she replied to my message and said thank you for letting me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

> it's a Costa Rica fb page for Nubar, they were using her pics, don't know if she'll be able to contact them or something, but she replied to my message and said thank you for letting me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ooh, still.. not cool. I don't blog myself, just follow. Although, I understand the time, effort, expenses people use up to produce blogs and it's just crap to not get your credit. Good looking out Gabi!


----------



## hiheather

Didn't Julep get a lot of outrage over stealing bloggers pictures when they first started maven boxes? The pictures weren't even Julep polishes!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, still.. not cool. I don't blog myself, just follow. Although, I understand the time, effort, expenses people use up to produce blogs and it's just crap to not get your credit. Good looking out Gabi!


 mhm ^^ I saw the pictures and was like...mmm first of all I don't really think there are nail bloggers in this country, second, if there were...they wouldn't have such a good camera...and third...those nails looked familiar lol so I did a reverse image search and it was Vampy, they have more bloggers there, some water marked, but nothing at all has any mention of the blogger and that's just really shitty!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't Julep get a lot of outrage over stealing bloggers pictures when they first started maven boxes? The pictures weren't even Julep polishes!


 lol didn't know about that XD


----------



## hiheather

> lol didn't know about that XD


 pawstopolish.blogspot.com/2011/12/shame-on-you-julep.html?m=1 There is an overview. They were also removing bloggers watermarks.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pawstopolish.blogspot.com/2011/12/shame-on-you-julep.html?m=1
> 
> There is an overview. They were also removing bloggers watermarks.


 thanks will check it out


----------



## MissLindaJean

Rainbow Honey Sweet Talk with RH White undies! Excuse the lack of clean up; didn't dig out my brushes to clean before starting lol. Waiting on dry time!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Rainbow Honey Sweet Talk with RH White undies! Excuse the lack of clean up; didn't dig out my brushes to clean before starting lol. Waiting on dry time!


 PURDYYYYYYYYY!love it


----------



## MissLindaJean

> PURDYYYYYYYYY!love it


 Thanks! It's too cute. I think I should keep up adventures in IndiePolishland! Loving all the creative and beautiful polishes!


----------



## OiiO

Whoa that's gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbow Honey Sweet Talk with RH White undies! Excuse the lack of clean up; didn't dig out my brushes to clean before starting lol. Waiting on dry time!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Rainbow Honey Sweet Talk with RH White undies! Excuse the lack of clean up; didn't dig out my brushes to clean before starting lol. Waiting on dry time!


 LOVE IT! I can't wait until I use mine. I think it's my fav out of all of the Rainbow Honeys,


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! It's too cute. I think I should keep up adventures in IndiePolishland! Loving all the creative and beautiful polishes!


 I think you shouuuuld  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Whoa that's gorgeous!





> LOVE IT! I can't wait until I use mine. I think it's my fav out of all of the Rainbow Honeys,





> I think you shouuuuld  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks ladies! Definitely a fun polish and it'd probably pair well with some of those Julep pastels. I'm going to bankrupt after my adventures in IndiePolishland lol... maybe I can start skipping Julep and use that to try a new indie brand for a few months? That sounds like fun!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented
> 
> ...and only *one coat*!! I'm amazed!!


 Wow so pretty, cant believe its only one coat!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worn on March 25th, details on the blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm celebrating spring with vivid colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can find more on blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow so pretty, cant believe its only one coat!


 Right? It's not even a super thick one. I would say medium.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deborah Lippmann - Satin Doll
> 
> Julep - Candy &amp; China Glaze Bling It On jelly sandwich.


 So pretty &amp; love the jelly sandwich.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, still.. not cool. I don't blog myself, just follow. Although, I understand the time, effort, expenses people use up to produce blogs and it's just crap to not get your credit. Good looking out Gabi!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Didn't Julep get a lot of outrage over stealing bloggers pictures when they first started maven boxes? The pictures weren't even Julep polishes!


 I never heard about that, then again I only became a maven in November.


----------



## hiheather

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cute ^^





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty &amp; love the jelly sandwich.


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> pawstopolish.blogspot.com/2011/12/shame-on-you-julep.html?m=1
> 
> There is an overview. They were also removing bloggers watermarks.


 That's crazy!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Rainbow Honey Sweet Talk with RH White undies! Excuse the lack of clean up; didn't dig out my brushes to clean before starting lol. Waiting on dry time!


 Love it, perfect for spring.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right? It's not even a super thick one. I would say medium.


 I will have to add this one to my list.


----------



## hiheather

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's crazy!


 They stole pictures from Chloe's Nails one of the bigger, if not the biggest, nail blogs at that time. They had to have known that would not go unnoticed.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will have to add this one to my list.


 Definitely! I'm in love with it!


----------



## amandah

> Thanks ladies! Definitely a fun polish and it'd probably pair well with some of those Julep pastels. I'm going to bankrupt after my adventures in IndiePolishland lol... maybe I can start skipping Julep and use that to try a new indie brand for a few months? That sounds like fun!


 Oh wow. That looks great. I almost went with that one yesterday, but went with sweet talk &amp; hanami


----------



## acostakk

> Rainbow Honey Sweet Talk with RH White undies! Excuse the lack of clean up; didn't dig out my brushes to clean before starting lol. Waiting on dry time!


 Lovely! I'm itching for some Rainbow Honey in my life. I showed my four year old the Equestria collection and she correctly identified each color. I'm trying to justify it by saying I can paint her itty bitty nails with it too....my husband thinks I'm insane but said he'd get it for our anniversary.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty!


 Glad you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think it looks THAT good on me, it makes me look ill-ish


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Definitely a fun polish and it'd probably pair well with some of those Julep pastels.
> 
> I'm going to bankrupt after my adventures in IndiePolishland lol... maybe I can start skipping Julep and use that to try a new indie brand for a few months? That sounds like fun!


 For the price of a Julep month, you could get 4-6 mini indies...


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> it's a Costa Rica fb page for Nubar, they were using her pics, don't know if she'll be able to contact them or something, but she replied to my message and said thank you for letting me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is sad, especially when they are bound to make money off of it.

I'm wearing Hard Candy Jelly Bean Blue. The formula was a pain, but it's super cute on.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is sad, especially when they are bound to make money off of it.
> 
> I'm wearing Hard Candy Jelly Bean Blue. The formula was a pain, but it's super cute on.


 not just her's Temptalia's, The polishaholic...idk if I should like tell all of them...idk if it matters to them, I mean Vampy did reply and said thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They stole pictures from Chloe's Nails one of the bigger, if not the biggest, nail blogs at that time. They had to have known that would not go unnoticed.


 I read the article its insane that they would remove the water marks and think people wouldn't notice. I hope that they don't do that anymore.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Glad you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think it looks THAT good on me, it makes me look ill-ish


 No, I think its a nice neutral on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not just her's Temptalia's, The polishaholic...idk if I should like tell all of them...idk if it matters to them, I mean Vampy did reply and said thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I think you should, they would probably like to know their pics are being used without permission.


----------



## lovepink

I agree.  If it is not too much time out of your day to shoot a quick email I think most people would appreciate it.  Worst that would happen you email them and they do not respond.  I would think as a beauty blogger you would be flattered that someone could a) recognize your work and B) take time to tell you that someone was doing something with their pictures.  I guess the other option is they say "Oh it's ok they have permission."  Do what you feel is right and you will feel better for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> not just her's Temptalia's, The polishaholic...idk if I should like tell all of them...idk if it matters to them, I mean Vampy did reply and said thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you should, they would probably like to know their pics are being used without permission.


----------



## pghmom1292

oh wow julep was stealing people's polish pics? i really hope they stopped doing that because i am quite fond of juleps products. the polish aren't always that great because most are too thick or dont apply evenly. but that is just ridiculous...  i wonder if they have permission to post all the nail pics they put on their fb because sometimes they don't say "our NOTD comes from (blank)" ... im completely in awe here....


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No, I think its a nice neutral on you.


 Thanks ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree.  If it is not too much time out of your day to shoot a quick email I think most people would appreciate it.  Worst that would happen you email them and they do not respond.  I would think as a beauty blogger you would be flattered that someone could a) recognize your work and B) take time to tell you that someone was doing something with their pictures.  I guess the other option is they say "Oh it's ok they have permission."  Do what you feel is right and you will feel better for it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you should, they would probably like to know their pics are being used without permission.


 I guess I could do that tomorrow XD I'll just make a default email and add the specific link to each picture for the respective blogger XD


----------



## OiiO

Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling.

The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.


----------



## tasertag

> Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling. The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.


 That's so bold!! I never would have thought of doing that. Well done.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling.
> 
> The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.


 omg that's so pretty!! I've been wanting to try an ombre nail look, but my excuse is the lamest thing ever lol no sponges at home(seriously) and no money to buy them lol yup I'm THAT broke! XD


----------



## hiheather

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling.
> 
> The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.


 This is amazing!


----------



## jesemiaud

Really gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling.
> 
> The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so bold!! I never would have thought of doing that. Well done.


 Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is amazing!





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg that's so pretty!! I've been wanting to try an ombre nail look, but my excuse is the lamest thing ever lol no sponges at home(seriously) and no money to buy them lol yup I'm THAT broke! XD


 Thank you girls! 

And Gabi, I got these sponges for like a dollar during Missha's birthday sale, I don't know if you shop for their BB creams at all, but if you do you should check it out next time you get your refills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&amp;p_code=MSMS1205&amp;ctg=ADB

Oh and this mani was totally inspired by a random couple of parrots from Lowry Park zoo in Tampa, I went down there for V-day this year and took this picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling. The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.


 SO gorgeous!! Wow. Very inspiring


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you girls!
> 
> And Gabi, I got these sponges for like a dollar during Missha's birthday sale, I don't know if you shop for their BB creams at all, but if you do you should check it out next time you get your refills  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> http://www.misshaus.com/ctrl.php?page=mainProductDetail&amp;p_code=MSMS1205&amp;ctg=ADB
> 
> Oh and this mani was totally inspired by a random couple of parrots from Lowry Park zoo in Tampa, I went down there for V-day this year and took this picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I do use their BB and will remember to pick those up once I run out of bb cream and get a job lol XD


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling.
> 
> The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.







 so pretty!


----------



## Ericachristina

The purple is: A lovely Secret by Color Essence and the mint is called You belong to me also by Color Essence


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The purple is: A lovely Secret by Color Essence and the mint is called You belong to me also by Color Essence


 Love that combo!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The purple is: A lovely Secret by Color Essence and the mint is called You belong to me also by Color Essence


 Cute!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Hard Candy Celebrity Sequins Base + China Glaze First Mate French Tips


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling.
> 
> The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.






THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!!! I LOVE IT!



> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The purple is: A lovely Secret by Color Essence and the mint is called You belong to me also by Color Essence


 Oh my goodness, I'm in love with your long nails/fingers! So beautiful! Those colors are ridiculously cute together too.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hard Candy Celebrity Sequins Base + China Glaze First Mate French Tips


 LOVING the navy blue...those polka dots are just too cute too!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hard Candy Celebrity Sequins Base + China Glaze First Mate French Tips


 As always your nails are lovely.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hard Candy Celebrity Sequins Base + China Glaze First Mate French Tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always your nails are lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hard Candy Celebrity Sequins Base + China Glaze First Mate French Tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVING the navy blue...those polka dots are just too cute too!
> 
> Thanks ladies! I actually don't like the dots at all on this one..but I explain that in my blog post. I would have been happier leaving them off, but...live and learn!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ericachristina

> Love that combo!


 Thanks ðŸ˜€


----------



## Ericachristina

Thanks Chesirecookie, my nails are actually cut short, I just have long nail beds I guess  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks Chesirecookie, my nails are actually cut short, I just have long nail beds I guess


Lucky! lol I bit my nails off so bad when I was a kid (I wasn't ever allowed to wear nail polish and it was my anxious habit), so I know my nail beds are shorter than they should be. I so envy anyone with long gorgeous nail beds lol!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lucky! lol I bit my nails off so bad when I was a kid (I wasn't ever allowed to wear nail polish and it was my anxious habit), so I know my nail beds are shorter than they should be. I so envy anyone with long gorgeous nail beds lol!


 I had a short nail biting period  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like I wouldn't bite them and then I did for like a couple of months, I swear it changed the shape of my fingers and my nail beds. Maybe I'm crazy, but my fingers used to look different before I started doing that. This was years ago and even though I stopped, nothing changed back to how it looked before D:


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I'm trying to get my son (11) to stop biting his nails. He has a terrible habit of chewing his lips, cheeks, and nails. He is open to trying balms and salves on his fingertips, so I let him try everything I get in sample boxes that can go on cuticles. We tried the Dr Lipp Nipple Balm for Lips on his fingers and he decided he liked it enough to get the full size ($15!!!). Now every night at bed time I rub the balm into his cuticles and he's promised to try to stop biting them. Now I need to figure out the lip chewing..it breaks my heart to see his lips all chewed up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fanchette

Right now I'm wearing a "watercolor" manicure. It was my first attempt.





I can't remember the exact shades but I used a dark blue china glaze, the teal julep that came in the it girl box in april, and Julep Avery over a white drugstore base.


----------



## nishino

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm wearing a "watercolor" manicure. It was my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the exact shades but I used a dark blue china glaze, the teal julep that came in the it girl box in april, and Julep Avery over a white drugstore base.


 oh wow that is so pretty!  looks like it came straight out of a Monet painting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldenmeans

Just put Chanel Sky Line





As far as the using other peoples' pictures, as long as their tag is left up I don't see the problem. I don't have the time to be bothered with taking a pic, uploading, resizing, blah, blah, blah. This is a thread on a message board, not my own blog and it's not that serious.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm wearing a "watercolor" manicure. It was my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the exact shades but I used a dark blue china glaze, the teal julep that came in the it girl box in april, and Julep Avery over a white drugstore base.


 Love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle

Oh. My. God. This is absolutely phenomenal! Seriously I am so in love with this, great job! I can't stop staring at those pictures! Haha.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling. The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.


----------



## fanchette

> Originally Posted by *nishino* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> oh wow that is so pretty!  looks like it came straight out of a Monet painting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Its my inner artist coming out (so not an artist, this is THAT easy! )



> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, I worried they were too "elementary school" when I picked them, but they ended up going well together. I can't remember which blogger did the tute that I followed, but she reccomended exactly 3 colors - more is brown and muddy, less just doesn't have that "artistic" feel. I think she was spot on there. I also think it helps to pick 2 that are in the same color family (here dark blue/teal) and then one that is pretty much oppisite - hot pink - to get good contrast. The colors didnt really pop until I added the pink.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its my inner artist coming out (so not an artist, this is THAT easy! )
> 
> Thanks, I worried they were too "elementary school" when I picked them, but they ended up going well together. I can't remember which blogger did the tute that I followed, but she reccomended exactly 3 colors - more is brown and muddy, less just doesn't have that "artistic" feel. I think she was spot on there. I also think it helps to pick 2 that are in the same color family (here dark blue/teal) and then one that is pretty much oppisite - hot pink - to get good contrast. The colors didnt really pop until I added the pink.


 Thanks for the tips  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Quote:
Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

SO gorgeous!! Wow. Very inspiring


> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Oh. My. God. This is absolutely phenomenal! Seriously I am so in love with this, great job! I can't stop staring at those pictures! Haha.





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!!! I LOVE IT!


 Thank you so much ladies!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And wow, Scooby, fantastic mani as always! Totally in love with those polka dots, I would have never thought of doing it like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hard Candy Celebrity Sequins Base + China Glaze First Mate French Tips


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a short nail biting period  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> like I wouldn't bite them and then I did for like a couple of months, I swear it changed the shape of my fingers and my nail beds. Maybe I'm crazy, but my fingers used to look different before I started doing that. This was years ago and even though I stopped, nothing changed back to how it looked before D:


 Oh absolutely! I can tell which nails I used to favor for biting (the other's beds are longer, etc.). The way I finally stopped is right after I moved in with my boyfriend (now hubby) from my parent's house, I got solar nails put on (plain white tips, some with clear sparkles) and that pretty much broke the habit! After about 3-3.5 years of wearing those, I finally took them off and now I can just paint my nails whatever I want and for the first time in my life, they get looong! Makes me happy







> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm wearing a "watercolor" manicure. It was my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the exact shades but I used a dark blue china glaze, the teal julep that came in the it girl box in april, and Julep Avery over a white drugstore base.


 Ooooo, pretty! What the other comments said is true, is DOES look like a Monet! Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm wearing a "watercolor" manicure. It was my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the exact shades but I used a dark blue china glaze, the teal julep that came in the it girl box in april, and Julep Avery over a white drugstore base.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put Chanel Sky Line
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the using other peoples' pictures, as long as their tag is left up I don't see the problem. I don't have the time to be bothered with taking a pic, uploading, resizing, blah, blah, blah. This is a thread on a message board, not my own blog and it's not that serious.


 Love that blue.


----------



## rashmis1211

Revlon Glitters. with transparent enamel on it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh absolutely! I can tell which nails I used to favor for biting (the other's beds are longer, etc.). The way I finally stopped is right after I moved in with my boyfriend (now hubby) from my parent's house, I got solar nails put on (plain white tips, some with clear sparkles) and that pretty much broke the habit! After about 3-3.5 years of wearing those, I finally took them off and now I can just paint my nails whatever I want and for the first time in my life, they get looong! Makes me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo, pretty! What the other comments said is true, is DOES look like a Monet! Gorgeous!


 I'm used to bite my nails but then I stopped after a pretty gruesome story was told to me about nail biting. I have small hands and tiny nail beds.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> And wow, Scooby, fantastic mani as always! Totally in love with those polka dots, I would have never thought of doing it like that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hard Candy Celebrity Sequins Base + China Glaze First Mate French Tips
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just put Chanel Sky Line
> 
> As far as the using other peoples' pictures, as long as their tag is left up I don't see the problem. I don't have the time to be bothered with taking a pic, uploading, resizing, blah, blah, blah. This is a thread on a message board, not my own blog and it's not that serious.
> 
> 
> 
> Posting the photo isn't the issue, and I would counter that if you have the time to look up another person's photo, save and load it onto this page, you could add a simple text crediting that person (ie: Photo Courtesy of A Polish Addict.com) . True the watermark is visible in the photo you posted, but by not disclosing the picture as someone else's it is assumed the picture/blog referenced by the watermark belongs to you. It's a common courtesy of using someone else's picture, and it's what I and the other ladies here would want if you posted a photo of ours.
Click to expand...


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate that!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Posting the photo isn't the issue, and I would counter that if you have the time to look up another person's photo, save and load it onto this page, you could add a simple text crediting that person (ie: Photo Courtesy of A Polish Addict.com) . True the watermark is visible in the photo you posted, but by not disclosing the picture as someone else's it is assumed the picture/blog referenced by the watermark belongs to you. It's a common courtesy of using someone else's picture, and it's what I and the other ladies here would want if you posted a photo of ours.


 Agreed! It's serious to the people who spend hours working on their blog photos. Or, if it does have the watermark included, at least say "not my photo".

I am currently wearing Essie In the Cab-ana. I love it!


----------



## JustJenessa

I just did my nails with Hard Candy's Little Hottie. Its a gorgeous shimmery hot pink &lt;3


----------



## KeepOnSingin

China Glaze Texture! Unrefined.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Seniorita Rosealita


----------



## hiheather

> China Glaze Texture! Unrefined.





> OPI Seniorita Rosealita


 Love both of these!


----------



## LydiaNichole

This is what I'm currently wearing on my nails! Do any of you lovely ladies know what color this is? I went to the salon with one of my girlfriends and we got our nails painted on Thursday (So impressed it's still lasted well and hasn't chipped yet!) This is a neon/hot pink OPI shade, but the color label wasn't on the bottom of the bottle like it normally is. I'm trying to figure out what shade this is so I can buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather

> This is what I'm currently wearing on my nails! Do any of you lovely ladies know what color this is? I went to the salon with one of my girlfriends and we got our nails painted on Thursday (So impressed it's still lasted well and hasn't chipped yet!) This is a neon/hot pink OPI shade, but the color label wasn't on the bottom of the bottle like it normally is. I'm trying to figure out what shade this is so I can buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Santiago Sangria is my guess. If you can't find the exact OPI, Orly Oh Cabana Boy is almost an exact match.


----------



## tasertag

> OPI Seniorita Rosealita


 I love this shade!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze Texture! Unrefined.


 Love that pink!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Seniorita Rosealita


 So pretty!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Thanks guys. I'm not really sure if I like it or not. It's much more bubblegummy IRL, and the texture is kinda weird.


----------



## CheshireCookie

PINKS! I am loving the PINKS!








> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Seniorita Rosealita


 That is gorgeous! and that name...that name is just awesome &lt;3 I think imma go around singing that for a while lol "Seniorita Rosealita! Seniorita Rosealita!"



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze Texture! Unrefined.


 That is definitely bubblicious lol I love it!



> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is what I'm currently wearing on my nails! Do any of you lovely ladies know what color this is? I went to the salon with one of my girlfriends and we got our nails painted on Thursday (So impressed it's still lasted well and hasn't chipped yet!) This is a neon/hot pink OPI shade, but the color label wasn't on the bottom of the bottle like it normally is. I'm trying to figure out what shade this is so I can buy it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 BAM! PINK! It is stunning on your skin tone &lt;3


----------



## DorotaD

Currently wearing Essie's Red Nouveau


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Seniorita Rosealita


 This is gorgeous; I don't remember ever seeing it before.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh absolutely! I can tell which nails I used to favor for biting (the other's beds are longer, etc.). The way I finally stopped is right after I moved in with my boyfriend (now hubby) from my parent's house, I got solar nails put on (plain white tips, some with clear sparkles) and that pretty much broke the habit! After about 3-3.5 years of wearing those, I finally took them off and now I can just paint my nails whatever I want and for the first time in my life, they get looong! Makes me happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooo, pretty! What the other comments said is true, is DOES look like a Monet! Gorgeous!


 I was not a nail biter, but had a bad nervous habit of picking at them and eventually tearing them apart. They were not pretty, bled often, and of course, that leaves you open to infection. I don't do it if my nails are painted or when I used to have acrylics. I think that's part of why my husband humors my nail polish addiction, because it's healthier and prettier than the alternative. The back scratches he gets help my cause, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm wearing a "watercolor" manicure. It was my first attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember the exact shades but I used a dark blue china glaze, the teal julep that came in the it girl box in april, and Julep Avery over a white drugstore base.


 So pretty! I'll have to try this technique.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks ladies! I actually don't like the dots at all on this one..but I explain that in my blog post. I would have been happier leaving them off, but...live and learn!


 That's why sometimes it's good to post the manis that aren't your favorite, because other people often love it and use it as inspiration.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The purple is: A lovely Secret by Color Essence and the mint is called You belong to me also by Color Essence


 I love these colors together. Also, your long nail beds look very elegant.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well, here's my first real attempt at doing tri-color ombre mani using Color Club Daisy Does It, Metamorphosis and Wing Fling.
> 
> The color transition wasn't as smooth as I wished, but overall I'm pretty pleased with how it turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> More pics coming, but here's a couple starters.


 Wow, Anastasia, that's stunningly beautiful! It makes me think of every creature in nature that has feather or scales in colors that seem too perfect to be real.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess I could do that tomorrow XD I'll just make a default email and add the specific link to each picture for the respective blogger XD


 I know that in the past there has been at least one company that Temptalia wouldn't do reviews for because they stole her photos.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know that in the past there has been at least one company that Temptalia wouldn't do reviews for because they stole her photos.


 Interesting XD I haven't contacted anyone besides Vampy, cuz well I've been busy with my own blog XD But I guess I'll get around to when I'm done w my to-do list XD


----------



## MissLindaJean

Omg.. there are some gorgeous manis around here! I'm sporting Rainbow Honey again. . Dusty Bot, with Femme Bot as undies for Namesake.



Still a mess to clean up around my cuticles, but I wanted to capture the sparkly bits.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg.. there are some gorgeous manis around here! I'm sporting Rainbow Honey again. . Dusty Bot, with Femme Bot as undies for Namesake.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a mess to clean up around my cuticles, but I wanted to capture the sparkly bits.


 cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AydrielleP

im rocking the neon yellow color by ninas  pro called solar flare! luv it


----------



## Illy Ema

Thank you dears for all of your lovely comments on OPI I'm india mood for love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is some nail art:





Not too neat and not my best, but I'm posting it for the idea ^^


----------



## BeautyJunction

I tried water marbling. Definitely not what I wanted it to look like - I wanted a peacock effect. And, there were plenty of air bubbles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But what do you think for a first attempt?


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried water marbling. Definitely not what I wanted it to look like - I wanted a peacock effect. And, there were plenty of air bubbles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But what do you think for a first attempt?


 Great color combo. I don't think it's too bad for your first attempt.


----------



## Jessismith

> I tried water marbling. Definitely not what I wanted it to look like - I wanted a peacock effect. And, there were plenty of air bubbles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But what do you think for a first attempt?


 Great job. Love the color combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg.. there are some gorgeous manis around here! I'm sporting Rainbow Honey again. . Dusty Bot, with Femme Bot as undies for Namesake.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a mess to clean up around my cuticles, but I wanted to capture the sparkly bits.


 So sparkly and pretty.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you dears for all of your lovely comments on OPI I'm india mood for love  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is some nail art:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too neat and not my best, but I'm posting it for the idea ^^


 So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried water marbling. Definitely not what I wanted it to look like - I wanted a peacock effect. And, there were plenty of air bubbles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But what do you think for a first attempt?


 Love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You


----------



## Marj B

Love this one! So girly. I think I need a stamping kit! Your nails are so long and look perfect! How do you keep them looking so perfect?



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this one! So girly. I think I need a stamping kit! Your nails are so long and look perfect! How do you keep them looking so perfect?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You
> Thank you! I redo my nail polish about every 3-4 days, and honestly, I don't do much more than applying some kind of cuticle oil/salve/cream between manicures, and filing them off square. I've actually been incredibly lucky that none have broken lately (knocks on wood), this is the longest they have been in a while, and I believe keeping them polished helps with that. I still have trouble getting the pointer finger nails to grow though, they wear themselves down and their corners chip off easier. Overall though, I guess I just have strong nails!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ericachristina

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You


 Love the bows, so cute


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You


 Love it! those bows are adorable.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You
> Love it! those bows are adorable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You
> Love the bows, so cute
> 
> Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...


----------



## QueenOshunBess

Im wearing wet n wilds fast dry nail polish in grey's anatomy with china glaze's rich &amp; famous on my ring fingers. im debating on putting wet n wilds black creme on as a french tip to offset the greys anatomy. idk yet but everyone should have greys anatomy its such a beautiful color it looks grey and sometimes violet and other times green. very beautiful.


----------



## MissLindaJean

So given everything that happened in Boston, I've been seeing posts on FB calling for support and to wear purple nails tomorrow in honor of all those involved in the tragic scents today. I'd love to see what our MUT ladies could come up with. Anyone up to the challenge?


----------



## OiiO

So beautiful!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So beautiful!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So given everything that happened in Boston, I've been seeing posts on FB calling for support and to wear purple nails tomorrow in honor of all those involved in the tragic scents today. I'd love to see what our MUT ladies could come up with. Anyone up to the challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> I would have if I hadn't been already doing my current mani right when that sh*t happened :/ But I can post an old purple one up for support tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Thanks! I would have if I hadn't been already doing my current mani right when that sh*t happened :/ But I can post an old purple one up for support tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm working tonight, but am planning on trying something for tomorrow. Cool and look forward to seeing it Scooby!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So given everything that happened in Boston, I've been seeing posts on FB calling for support and to wear purple nails tomorrow in honor of all those involved in the tragic scents today. I'd love to see what our MUT ladies could come up with. Anyone up to the challenge?


 Definitely, I was due for a mani anyways.


----------



## Evlin

Hot pink, I like it very much.


----------



## Jessismith

> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You


 So sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You
> So sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And in support of the Boston Marathon victims and families, my purple mani post - Hits Dionisio (photographed Jan 2012)


----------



## Lolo22

Color Club Mani- Age of Aquarius and Platinum Record


----------



## jesemiaud

Love this!



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Mani- Age of Aquarius and Platinum Record


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You


 Loooovvvvvvvvvvvvve this Scooby!


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Mani- Age of Aquarius and Platinum Record


 So pretty!!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You
> Loooovvvvvvvvvvvvve this Scooby!
> 
> Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty!!!!


 


> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this!


Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg.. there are some gorgeous manis around here! I'm sporting Rainbow Honey again. . Dusty Bot, with Femme Bot as undies for Namesake.
> 
> 
> 
> Still a mess to clean up around my cuticles, but I wanted to capture the sparkly bits.


 Love the mix! The shimmer is just gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried water marbling. Definitely not what I wanted it to look like - I wanted a peacock effect. And, there were plenty of air bubbles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But what do you think for a first attempt?


 I LOVE those colors together! I definitely see where you were going with the peacock look...it's still gorgeous! I've yet to try water marbling, how was it for you?



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You


 OH, the cuteness is overwhelming! Are those bows from stamping? Cuuuuuute



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And in support of the Boston Marathon victims and families, my purple mani post - Hits Dionisio (photographed Jan 2012)


 Beautiful tribute. That color is gorgeous



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Mani- Age of Aquarius and Platinum Record


 That green looks lovely on you! beautiful mix!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And in support of the Boston Marathon victims and families, my purple mani post - Hits Dionisio (photographed Jan 2012)


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Mani- Age of Aquarius and Platinum Record


 So pretty love that green.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

I don't have a purple mani I could share and just painted my nails yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I do have a iridescent mani to share today though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









Details on blog (latest post)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And in support of the Boston Marathon victims and families, my purple mani post - Hits Dionisio (photographed Jan 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> Thanks, It's a really pretty one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, the cuteness is overwhelming! Are those bows from stamping? Cuuuuuute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And in support of the Boston Marathon victims and families, my purple mani post - Hits Dionisio (photographed Jan 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful tribute. That color is gorgeous
> 
> 
> Thanks girl! And yeah, the bow is a stamp from a Bundle Monster plate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a purple mani I could share and just painted my nails yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do have a iridescent mani to share today though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details on blog (latest post)





> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I tried water marbling. Definitely not what I wanted it to look like - I wanted a peacock effect. And, there were plenty of air bubbles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But what do you think for a first attempt?





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You





> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And in support of the Boston Marathon victims and families, my purple mani post - Hits Dionisio (photographed Jan 2012)


 Your recent manis girls swept me of my feet, all of them!


----------



## Illy Ema

My spring pastel mani:





Love this yellow...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fancy French Bows: Zoya Purity + Sation Of Corset I'll Call You
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> And in support of the Boston Marathon victims and families, my purple mani post - Hits Dionisio (photographed Jan 2012)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your recent manis girls swept me of my feet, all of them!
> 
> Thank you sweetie
Click to expand...


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your recent manis girls swept me of my feet, all of them!


 Thank you ^^


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Thanks, It's a really pretty one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks girl! And yeah, the bow is a stamp from a Bundle Monster plate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh phooey, I think that's the BM set I don't have lol!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thanks, It's a really pretty one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks girl! And yeah, the bow is a stamp from a Bundle Monster plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh phooey, I think that's the BM set I don't have lol! OOhhh get it girrrrl! It's a great set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks, It's a really pretty one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks girl! And yeah, the bow is a stamp from a Bundle Monster plate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have that plate! I've tried stamping and it never comes out as great as how yours looks right now. Maybe I should start off with stamping polish instead of the metallic that I'm trying with. I think it dries too fast (or I'm too slow)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks, It's a really pretty one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks girl! And yeah, the bow is a stamp from a Bundle Monster plate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that plate! I've tried stamping and it never comes out as great as how yours looks right now. Maybe I should start off with stamping polish instead of the metallic that I'm trying with. I think it dries too fast (or I'm too slow)
> 
> Ooh yeah, creamy opaque colors work the best. There are some metallics that will work, but a lot are too shimmery and don't fill the grooves in the plate well enough to transfer correctly. This stamp was done with Konad special white polish, but lots of creme whites work well too..such as the milani fast dry white, and sally hansen insta dry whirlwind white.
> 
> A successful transfer also has a lot to do with the amount of pressure you press the stamper to the stamp with. Too much or too little pressure and it won't pick up correctly. Also, always make sure the plate is clean and dry, residual polish will for sure foil a stamping attempt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> OOhhh get it girrrrl! It's a great set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oooh trust me, I will! I was having dramatically severe issues with my stamping stuff yesterday! I was using a BM plate, konad polish and konad stamper to transfer an image and no matter what I did, it wouldn't pick up the image! I tried for an hour and by the end I was like grrrrrrrrr! I got a wild hair and tried rolling the stamper on the plate instead of pressing straight down and it worked ::facepalm:: but I had to leave for work by then! Agh! The drama of stamping! lmao


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OOhhh get it girrrrl! It's a great set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh trust me, I will! I was having dramatically severe issues with my stamping stuff yesterday! I was using a BM plate, konad polish and konad stamper to transfer an image and no matter what I did, it wouldn't pick up the image! I tried for an hour and by the end I was like grrrrrrrrr! I got a wild hair and tried rolling the stamper on the plate instead of pressing straight down and it worked ::facepalm:: but I had to leave for work by then! Agh! The drama of stamping! lmao I hear that! Depending on the design, sometimes rolling the stamper works for me, sometimes a straight up and down pressing motion does the trick. Stamping like the bows I just did is a year and a half in the making, so just keep at it!
> 
> There are also tons of helpful youtube vids on stamping tips and tricks...my good friend Soguesswhat11 has some great tips for getting a good stamp image  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh yeah, creamy opaque colors work the best. There are some metallics that will work, but a lot are too shimmery and don't fill the grooves in the plate well enough to transfer correctly. This stamp was done with Konad special white polish, but lots of creme whites work well too..such as the milani fast dry white, and sally hansen insta dry whirlwind white.
> 
> A successful transfer also has a lot to do with the amount of pressure you press the stamper to the stamp with. Too much or too little pressure and it won't pick up correctly. Also, always make sure the plate is clean and dry, residual polish will for sure foil a stamping attempt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
I'll have to try it again. I think I've been pressing too hard. I just get nervous about ruining a perfectly good mani with poor stamping.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll have to try it again. I think I've been pressing too hard. I just get nervous about ruining a perfectly good mani with poor stamping.


 A tip I utilize on every stamping manicure is to cover the base polish with a good top coat and let that dry before doing any stamping. This creates a canvas for the stamping, so if you mess up a stamp or don't like the placement, you can gently wipe it off with a pad and some remover and redo it without taking off the polish underneath...leaving you an extra chance or two to get it right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry this has turned into a sort-of-stamping-lesson lol...remember, practice makes perfect!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A tip I utilize on every stamping manicure is to cover the base polish with a good top coat and let that dry before doing any stamping. This creates a canvas for the stamping, so if you mess up a stamp or don't like the placement, you can gently wipe it off with a pad and some remover and redo it without taking off the polish underneath...leaving you an extra chance or two to get it right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sorry this has turned into a sort-of-stamping-lesson lol...remember, practice makes perfect!


 Thanks for the tips. I've been trying to stamp on at least a one or two day old mani but I've been messing up a lot! I'll keep practicing and probably pick up a konad polish or sally hansen insta dry.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't have a purple mani I could share and just painted my nails yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I do have a iridescent mani to share today though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Details on blog (latest post)


 So pretty, I'm in love.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty, I'm in love.


 IKR? isn't it super cute?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My spring pastel mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this yellow...


 That's such a pretty yellow.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I hear that! Depending on the design, sometimes rolling the stamper works for me, sometimes a straight up and down pressing motion does the trick. Stamping like the bows I just did is a year and a half in the making, so just keep at it!
> 
> There are also tons of helpful youtube vids on stamping tips and tricks...my good friend Soguesswhat11 has some great tips for getting a good stamp image  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I had given up on stamping but you motivated me to try again, thanks!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> IKR? isn't it super cute?


 Yeah it is, I love things that sparkle lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had given up on stamping but you motivated me to try again, thanks!


 I'm glad! I love stamping, I'm terrible at free-hand painting...so stamping allows me to make beautiful designs without a necessarily steady hand or great artistic ability  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tips. I've been trying to stamp on at least a one or two day old mani but I've been messing up a lot! I'll keep practicing and probably pick up a konad polish or sally hansen insta dry.


 No problem! A lot of the Insta Dry polishes are amazing for stamping, you just have to make sure to work with haste since they dry so fast. You don't have to be super speedy, but you do need to be quick.


----------



## Jessismith

OooooWheeeeee! Some pretty holos up in here today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

L'Oreal Greycian Goddess with OPI Polka.Com


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Oreal Greycian Goddess with OPI Polka.Com


 Love it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Oreal Greycian Goddess with OPI Polka.Com


 Great combination ^^ and really neatly done too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!





> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great combination ^^ and really neatly done too  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks ladies!

It's seriously like one day I woke up and was able to do super neat manis! Don't know what happened!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies!
> 
> It's seriously like one day I woke up and was able to do super neat manis! Don't know what happened!!


 Same happened to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's practice lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Same happened to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's practice lol


 Lol, maybe. I'm not convinced. I think it was magic. The first really neat mani I did was during a night of insomnia, so I was tired and not even fully awake, and since then, they've all been pretty darn neat!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, maybe. I'm not convinced. I think it was magic. The first really neat mani I did was during a night of insomnia, so I was tired and not even fully awake, and since then, they've all been pretty darn neat!


 I need to acquire those magic powers lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol, maybe. I'm not convinced. I think it was magic. The first really neat mani I did was during a night of insomnia, so I was tired and not even fully awake, and since then, they've all been pretty darn neat!


 
All of these are pictures of my left hand, but my right still looks pretty decent now without cleanup 





















 
The first ones were after "clean up" though they are still messy and the latest one is well without clean up.  (Also my nails grew a bunch between last October and now ^^ So much healthier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!)


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need to acquire those magic powers lol.


 I can't help you with that one. But if I find the potion I must've drank that night, I'll let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of these are pictures of my left hand, but my right still looks pretty decent now without cleanup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first ones were after "clean up" though they are still messy and the latest one is well without clean up.  (Also my nails grew a bunch between last October and now ^^ So much healthier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay!)


 Yeah I can definitely see the improvement and your nails look so long and pretty now.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I can't help you with that one. But if I find the potion I must've drank that night, I'll let you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL I bet a lot of people will want that.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L'Oreal Greycian Goddess with OPI Polka.Com


 Great combo!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Tweaked my back @work..Ouch! Managed to get my #nailsforBoston mani done, but didn't post. My vad, Deborah Lippmann's Let's Go Crazy... bad pun. Don't know that I love this polish; it's pretty, but the purple is so dark and a bit murky. The glitter doesn't bling as much as I'd like.


----------



## OiiO

I like this color a lot, and it looks great with your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tweaked my back @work..Ouch! Managed to get my #nailsforBoston mani done, but didn't post. My vad, Deborah Lippmann's Let's Go Crazy... bad pun. Don't know that I love this polish; it's pretty, but the purple is so dark and a bit murky. The glitter doesn't bling as much as I'd like.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I like this color a lot, and it looks great with your skin tone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! It is pretty, I just expected the glitter to pop more. Good thing I got it with points inn the BB shop lol.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I can definitely see the improvement and your nails look so long and pretty now.


 Thank you ^^


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tweaked my back @work..Ouch! Managed to get my #nailsforBoston mani done, but didn't post. My vad, Deborah Lippmann's Let's Go Crazy... bad pun. Don't know that I love this polish; it's pretty, but the purple is so dark and a bit murky. The glitter doesn't bling as much as I'd like.


 love that polish! I left it in NY though 




 Would love to wear it now that my nails are longer


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tweaked my back @work..Ouch! Managed to get my #nailsforBoston mani done, but didn't post. My vad, Deborah Lippmann's Let's Go Crazy... bad pun. Don't know that I love this polish; it's pretty, but the purple is so dark and a bit murky. The glitter doesn't bling as much as I'd like.


 I love the color and it looks great on you.


----------



## tasertag

> Tweaked my back @work..Ouch! Managed to get my #nailsforBoston mani done, but didn't post. My vad, Deborah Lippmann's Let's Go Crazy... bad pun. Don't know that I love this polish; it's pretty, but the purple is so dark and a bit murky. The glitter doesn't bling as much as I'd like.


 I was thinking about buying this from the BB shop. I still think it looks pretty.


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze Reggae to Riches I really enjoy the duochrome flashes in this one!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> China Glaze Reggae to Riches
> 
> I really enjoy the duochrome flashes in this one!


 That is stunning!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> China Glaze Reggae to Riches
> 
> I really enjoy the duochrome flashes in this one!


 Love that purple!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> China Glaze Reggae to Riches
> 
> I really enjoy the duochrome flashes in this one!


 Really pretty


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> China Glaze Reggae to Riches
> 
> I really enjoy the duochrome flashes in this one!


 LOVE IT!


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Wet n Wild Megalast Sugar coat. It is so very light pink. It's like white with a pinch of pink. I really like the look so I keep adding a layer. Have no idea of how much of this I have on


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Wet n Wild Megalast Sugar coat. It is so very light pink. It's like white with a pinch of pink. I really like the look so I keep adding a layer. Have no idea of how much of this I have on


 lmao it's a lovely color ^^


----------



## FrostKitty

Right now I'm wearing A-England's "Ophelia" which is basically black until the light hits it and then it comes alive with an  Amethyst shimmer.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Right now I'm wearing A-England's "Ophelia" which is basically black until the light hits it and then it comes alive with an Â Amethyst shimmer. Â  Â


 I've been lemming that. . And a few others by them!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Right now I'm wearing A-England's "Ophelia" which is basically black until the light hits it and then it comes alive with an  Amethyst shimmer.


 Why Oh Why!? Did I look that up!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Why Oh Why!? Did I look that up!


 Sucker! Lol, they have gorgeous shades and fantastic names, right? I've yet to try any, but will try next month to get my hands on some.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sucker! Lol, they have gorgeous shades and fantastic names, right? I've yet to try any, but will try next month to get my hands on some.


 lmao they do Ophelia is definitely a perfect name for that polish! Perfect, literally what I was expecting from the name! And same here no A-England for me yet D:


----------



## MissLindaJean

> lmao they do Ophelia is definitely a perfect name for that polish! Perfect, literally what I was expecting from the name! And same here no A-England for me yet D:


 We'll get some on our nails, eventually!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We'll get some on our nails, eventually!


 Yes! Eventually! Yayyyy


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We'll get some on our nails, eventually!
> Yes! Eventually! Yayyyy
> 
> I have Dragon and Lady of the Lake....Love Dragon!!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I have Dragon and Lady of the Lake....Love Dragon!!


 Jelly! I'm accumulating a huge LUSTCOVETGIMME list of polishes.. it's bad! I think I'm probably going on a traditional makeup no buy, but am going to go overboard and brush up on my polish hoarding skills lol. Just got some Illamasquas at my JCP Sephora. . Another company I'm loving.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly! I'm accumulating a huge LUSTCOVETGIMME list of polishes.. it's bad! I think I'm probably going on a traditional makeup no buy, but am going to go overboard and brush up on my polish hoarding skills lol. Just got some Illamasquas at my JCP Sephora. . Another company I'm loving.


 Thanks for the idea, I need a list like that too!

I think I might go ahead and make a pinterest board of all the polishes I want/need/can'tlivewithout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

No way that would be a terrible idea for me lol But for you I say go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Thanks for the idea, I need a list like that too! I think I might go ahead and make a pinterest board of all the polishes I want/need/can'tlivewithout  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have one already! Lmao, mostly indies now, but getting increasingly longer with every beautiful swatch I find. â™¥â™¥â™¥


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly! I'm accumulating a huge LUSTCOVETGIMME list of polishes.. it's bad! I think I'm probably going on a traditional makeup no buy, but am going to go overboard and brush up on my polish hoarding skills lol. Just got some Illamasquas at my JCP Sephora. . Another company I'm loving.


 I have a long list! lol


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Dragon and Lady of the Lake....Love Dragon!!


 Oooh, Dragon looks so pretty!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have Dragon and Lady of the Lake....Love Dragon!!
> Oooh, Dragon looks so pretty!
> 
> Ohh it is!


----------



## FrostKitty

The A-England colors are just gorgeous... and really easy to work with.  Oh and I too, love the names.  I'm currently hooked on Dorian Gray and St. George which is the very first lush green I can wear without looking like death warmed over.    



 2 days ago I was wearing NFU-OH's 61 which is a great effect polish but not an everyday color for me, it looked odd after one day so I removed it and went back to Ophelia.  It was surprisingly easy to work with.  I must add that I followed the advice I found online and used the NFU Aqua Base which might have helped.   

I'm hoping that my next order comes in tomorrow - I'm going to be trying Chick Nail Polishes for the first time.  I ordered Rocker Chick, Flicker and Gr8 Grey Owl.   I'll try to post swatches sometime this weekend.  

I have decided that I really should have had a child at some point, a daughter would have meant more than just my nails to paint and experiment on.  My long suffering husband is now refusing to be my swatch monkey after a nail staining incident with one of Julep's cremes.  Some people just have no appreciation for the price one pays for art.  LOL.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh it is!


 *drools*


----------



## lovepink

Hahaha love this!  You should tell him it was a one time, freak accident and he is helping a budding artist so he should be willing!



> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The A-England colors are just gorgeous... and really easy to work with.  Oh and I love the names.  I'm currently hooked on Dorian Gray and St. George which is the very first lush green I can wear without looking like death warmed over.
> 
> I'm hoping that my next order comes in tomorrow - I'm going to be trying Chick Nail Polishes for the first time.  I ordered Rocker Chick, Flicker and Gr8 Grey Owl.   I'll try to post swatches sometime this weekend.
> 
> I have decided that I really should have had a child at some point, a daughter would have meant more than just my nails to paint and experiment on.  My long suffering husband is now refusing to be my swatch monkey after a nail staining incident with one of Julep's cremes.  Some people just have no appreciation for the price one pays for art.  LOL.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh it is!


 Love it!


----------



## hiheather

OPI has three new liquid sands coming out!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The A-England colors are just gorgeous... and really easy to work with.  Oh and I too, love the names.  I'm currently hooked on Dorian Gray and St. George which is the very first lush green I can wear without looking like death warmed over.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ago I was wearing NFU-OH's 61 which is a great effect polish but not an everyday color for me, it looked odd after one day so I removed it and went back to Ophelia.  It was surprisingly easy to work with.  I must add that I followed the advice I found online and used the NFU Aqua Base which might have helped.
> 
> I'm hoping that my next order comes in tomorrow - I'm going to be trying Chick Nail Polishes for the first time.  I ordered Rocker Chick, Flicker and Gr8 Grey Owl.   I'll try to post swatches sometime this weekend.
> 
> I have decided that I really should have had a child at some point, a daughter would have meant more than just my nails to paint and experiment on.  My long suffering husband is now refusing to be my swatch monkey after a nail staining incident with one of Julep's cremes.  Some people just have no appreciation for the price one pays for art.  LOL.


 That color is so pretty and lol at your poor hubby.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI has three new liquid sands coming out!


 What?!


----------



## hiheather

> What?!


 www.scrangie.com/2013/04/opi-announces-san-francisco-collection.html?m=0 The darker blue looks like it will be awesome!


----------



## Ericachristina

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> China Glaze Reggae to Riches
> 
> I really enjoy the duochrome flashes in this one!


 Pretty color!


----------



## Ericachristina

So if finally feels like spring in Toronto and I decided to go with something a bit bright. 









This is my fav orange.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh it is!


 I love this green! Those speckles are just gorgeous







> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The A-England colors are just gorgeous... and really easy to work with.  Oh and I too, love the names.  I'm currently hooked on Dorian Gray and St. George which is the very first lush green I can wear without looking like death warmed over.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ago I was wearing NFU-OH's 61 which is a great effect polish but not an everyday color for me, it looked odd after one day so I removed it and went back to Ophelia.  It was surprisingly easy to work with.  I must add that I followed the advice I found online and used the NFU Aqua Base which might have helped.
> 
> I'm hoping that my next order comes in tomorrow - I'm going to be trying Chick Nail Polishes for the first time.  I ordered Rocker Chick, Flicker and Gr8 Grey Owl.   I'll try to post swatches sometime this weekend.
> 
> I have decided that I really should have had a child at some point, a daughter would have meant more than just my nails to paint and experiment on.  My long suffering husband is now refusing to be my swatch monkey after a nail staining incident with one of Julep's cremes.  Some people just have no appreciation for the price one pays for art.  LOL.


 LOL about your hubby...how long did it stain?! That silver is fantastic, btw!



> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if finally feels like spring in Toronto and I decided to go with something a bit bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my fav orange.


 That orange is amazing on your skin tone! So vivid and bright.


----------



## Ericachristina

> I love this green! Those speckles are just gorgeous :heart: LOL about your hubby...how long did it stain?! That silver is fantastic, btw! That orange is amazing on your skin tone! So vivid and bright.


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> www.scrangie.com/2013/04/opi-announces-san-francisco-collection.html?m=0
> 
> The darker blue looks like it will be awesome!


 Thanks, that blue is to die for!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if finally feels like spring in Toronto and I decided to go with something a bit bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my fav orange.


 So pretty and bright!


----------



## marrymemakeup

> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So if finally feels like spring in Toronto and I decided to go with something a bit bright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my fav orange.


Nice color.. your nails look very bright and pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!


Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> Ohh it is!Â


 This color is so unique, really gorgeous!


> So if finally feels like spring in Toronto and I decided to go with something a bit bright.Â
> 
> 
> 
> This is my fav orange.


 Bright and cheery! So happy it's Friday!


----------



## FrostKitty

> www.scrangie.com/2013/04/opi-announces-san-francisco-collection.html?m=0 The darker blue looks like it will be awesome!


 Doesn't that dark blue look like OPI Euro Euro?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Wednesday + Hard Candy Gummy Green


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Wednesday + Hard Candy Gummy Green


 Great combo, awesome shades


----------



## acostakk

> Zoya Wednesday + Hard Candy Gummy Green


 Really nice


----------



## JC327

> Zoya Wednesday + Hard Candy Gummy Green I'm in love with that combo so pretty.


----------



## JC327

OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI? And 365 Days of Color Jellybean There Done That


----------



## jesemiaud

I purchased the OPI Metro Too Chic set of minis at Sephora with my discount and I am just in love with the colors! Today I am wearing Arose Beyond Shimmer in honor of my OSU bound daughter. It's described as silver and hot pink glitter, but I think it looks scarlet and gray, lol. This pic is from Beautezine http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-by-opi-metro-too-chic-set-review-photos-swatches/ because I just can't get a good photo with my phone and hubby took the good camera with him for the weekend.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI? And 365 Days of Color Jellybean There Done That


 OMG! I die I die! That's gorgeous I must have both! Also, that's a great mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Illy Ema

This A-England are soooooo good! My Nefertiti &lt;3


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased the OPI Metro Too Chic set of minis at Sephora with my discount and I am just in love with the colors! Today I am wearing Arose Beyond Shimmer in honor of my OSU bound daughter. It's described as silver and hot pink glitter, but I think it looks scarlet and gray, lol. This pic is from Beautezine http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-by-opi-metro-too-chic-set-review-photos-swatches/ because I just can't get a good photo with my phone and hubby took the good camera with him for the weekend.


 That is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG! I die I die! That's gorgeous I must have both! Also, that's a great mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks! I was trying to take my time and be neat lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This A-England are soooooo good!
> 
> My Nefertiti &lt;3


 So cute!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased the OPI Metro Too Chic set of minis at Sephora with my discount and I am just in love with the colors! Today I am wearing Arose Beyond Shimmer in honor of my OSU bound daughter. It's described as silver and hot pink glitter, but I think it looks scarlet and gray, lol. This pic is from Beautezine http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-by-opi-metro-too-chic-set-review-photos-swatches/ because I just can't get a good photo with my phone and hubby took the good camera with him for the weekend.


 Gorgeous!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This A-England are soooooo good!
> 
> My Nefertiti &lt;3


 Cute


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I was trying to take my time and be neat lol.


 So cute!


----------



## tasertag

I love this!



> I purchased the OPI Metro Too Chic set of minis at Sephora with my discount and I am just in love with the colors! Today I am wearing Arose Beyond Shimmer in honor of my OSU bound daughter. It's described as silver and hot pink glitter, but I think it looks scarlet and gray, lol. This pic is from BeautezineÂ http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-by-opi-metro-too-chic-set-review-photos-swatches/ Â because I just can't get a good photo with my phone and hubby took the good camera with him for the weekend.


----------



## Jessismith

I love them all!! Be-a-u-ti-ful!!



> Zoya Wednesday + Hard Candy Gummy Green





> OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI? And 365 Days of Color Jellybean There Done That





> I purchased the OPI Metro Too Chic set of minis at Sephora with my discount and I am just in love with the colors! Today I am wearing Arose Beyond Shimmer in honor of my OSU bound daughter. It's described as silver and hot pink glitter, but I think it looks scarlet and gray, lol. This pic is from BeautezineÂ http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-by-opi-metro-too-chic-set-review-photos-swatches/ Â because I just can't get a good photo with my phone and hubby took the good camera with him for the weekend.





> This A-England are soooooo good! My Nefertiti &lt;3


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love them all!! Be-a-u-ti-ful!!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Wednesday + Hard Candy Gummy Green


 WHAAAAT....my lord that's GORGEOUS. That glitter is just fabulous!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI? And 365 Days of Color Jellybean There Done That


 Darling purple! I've been seeing a lot of purple lately..this one is so cute!



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased the OPI Metro Too Chic set of minis at Sephora with my discount and I am just in love with the colors! Today I am wearing Arose Beyond Shimmer in honor of my OSU bound daughter. It's described as silver and hot pink glitter, but I think it looks scarlet and gray, lol. This pic is from Beautezine http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-by-opi-metro-too-chic-set-review-photos-swatches/ because I just can't get a good photo with my phone and hubby took the good camera with him for the weekend.


 Oh wow! That is so delicate looking, I love it!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This A-England are soooooo good!
> 
> My Nefertiti &lt;3


 I LOVE soft golds...this one is stunning


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased the OPI Metro Too Chic set of minis at Sephora with my discount and I am just in love with the colors! Today I am wearing Arose Beyond Shimmer in honor of my OSU bound daughter. It's described as silver and hot pink glitter, but I think it looks scarlet and gray, lol. This pic is from Beautezine http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-by-opi-metro-too-chic-set-review-photos-swatches/ because I just can't get a good photo with my phone and hubby took the good camera with him for the weekend.


this is beyond gorgeous!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Wednesday + Hard Candy Gummy Green


 I saw this on your blog first. I love it! I have both of those polishes, so I look forward to trying this combo.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI? And 365 Days of Color Jellybean There Done That


 Pretty colors, and your nails look great!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I purchased the OPI Metro Too Chic set of minis at Sephora with my discount and I am just in love with the colors! Today I am wearing Arose Beyond Shimmer in honor of my OSU bound daughter. It's described as silver and hot pink glitter, but I think it looks scarlet and gray, lol. This pic is from Beautezine http://www.beautezine.com/sephora-by-opi-metro-too-chic-set-review-photos-swatches/ because I just can't get a good photo with my phone and hubby took the good camera with him for the weekend.


 I like how the particles are so fine.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ohh it is!


 Ooh la la! Very droolworthy, especially for a lover of green such as myself.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The A-England colors are just gorgeous... and really easy to work with.  Oh and I too, love the names.  I'm currently hooked on Dorian Gray and St. George which is the very first lush green I can wear without looking like death warmed over.
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ago I was wearing NFU-OH's 61 which is a great effect polish but not an everyday color for me, it looked odd after one day so I removed it and went back to Ophelia.  It was surprisingly easy to work with.  I must add that I followed the advice I found online and used the NFU Aqua Base which might have helped.
> 
> I'm hoping that my next order comes in tomorrow - I'm going to be trying Chick Nail Polishes for the first time.  I ordered Rocker Chick, Flicker and Gr8 Grey Owl.   I'll try to post swatches sometime this weekend.
> 
> I have decided that I really should have had a child at some point, a daughter would have meant more than just my nails to paint and experiment on.  My long suffering husband is now refusing to be my swatch monkey after a nail staining incident with one of Julep's cremes.  Some people just have no appreciation for the price one pays for art.  LOL.


 Haha, well kudos to your husband for letting you swatch at all in the first place. Maybe calling him a swatch monkey didn't help, haha.


----------



## tasertag

I'm wearing OPI "Crown Me Already?!" over Julep "Trina". I wanted to use my decorative scissors but it didn't want to work with the tape so I just did stripes. I like how the glitter shines. Too bad the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## katie danielle

Very pretty! Good job



> I'm wearing OPI "Crown Me Already?!" over Julep "Trina". I wanted to use my decorative scissors but it didn't want to work with the tape so I just did stripes. I like how the glitter shines. Too bad the picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## hiheather

So, this happened...



...and it was a major fail.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it was a major fail.


Oh no! What happened? What you were trying to do looks fabulous!...love the neons


----------



## hiheather

> Oh no! What happened? What you were trying to do looks fabulous!...love the neons :heart:


 Thanks! I was attempting a sponge gradient.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WHAAAAT....my lord that's GORGEOUS. That glitter is just fabulous!
> 
> Darling purple! I've been seeing a lot of purple lately..this one is so cute!
> 
> Oh wow! That is so delicate looking, I love it!
> 
> I LOVE soft golds...this one is stunning


 Thanks! Its a beautiful purple I love the shimmer in it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pretty colors, and your nails look great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm wearing OPI "Crown Me Already?!" over Julep "Trina". I wanted to use my decorative scissors but it didn't want to work with the tape so I just did stripes. I like how the glitter shines. Too bad the picture doesn't do it justice.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So, this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it was a major fail.


 I love the mix of colors im sure it will turn out better next time.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

Orly Wild Wisteria, Butter London Lovely Jubbly


----------



## hiheather

> I love the mix of colors im sure it will turn out better next time.


 Thanks! The end product was this:




I want to try color blocking with the orange, pink, and yellow. I'm just so in love with those together.


----------



## Marj B

I do love the colors but when I first saw this I thought oh my, what happened! Kudos for you being so brave as to post your mishap. Now...I don't think I will even try the gradient because I can see my nails looking like this. So sorry but you did give me a good laugh!



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, this happened...
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it was a major fail.


----------



## hiheather

> I do love the colors but when I first saw this I thought oh my, what happened! Kudos for you being so brave as to post your mishap. Now...I don't think I will even try the gradient because I can see my nails looking like this. So sorry but you did give me a good laugh!


 Haha. Thanks and I'm glad I gave you a good laugh. It takes a lot of patience mixed with lots of trial and error. I learned what not to do at least lol!


----------



## Ericachristina

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This A-England are soooooo good!
> 
> My Nefertiti &lt;3


 That is a pretty gold, I need a nice gold nail polish


----------



## Ericachristina

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The end product was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try color blocking with the orange, pink, and yellow. I'm just so in love with those together.


 Wow so bright, I like all those colors


----------



## Ericachristina

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly Wild Wisteria, Butter London Lovely Jubbly


 I love those multi-colored flecks, pretty!


----------



## Ericachristina

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ooh la la! Very droolworthy, especially for a lover of green such as myself.


 I love green too, this looks very nice and I like the sparkle, I don't know what it is with me and sparkle these days lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love those multi-colored flecks, pretty!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly Wild Wisteria, Butter London Lovely Jubbly


 Love your mani!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> The end product was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try color blocking with the orange, pink, and yellow. I'm just so in love with those together.


 So pretty and bright!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your mani!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad you like it ^^ After I posted an Ulta haul on my blog, girls were asking me to post a look w BL polish XD so I'm doing that lawl. This polish looks black indoors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it! Such a dark purple! &lt;3


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> glad you like it ^^ After I posted an Ulta haul on my blog, girls were asking me to post a look w BL polish XD so I'm doing that lawl. This polish looks black indoors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it! Such a dark purple! &lt;3


 I need a purple like that to add to my ever growing purple collection.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Wet &amp; Wild Gray's Anatomy. Yay duochrome!! And yay for my nails finally actually being long enough to be able to shape them!! I actually clipped a bit off and filed them a good bit because I don't do long natural nails. If I have long nails, they're fake...not because I can't grow my natural nails long, but because for some reason I don't like them long.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet &amp; Wild Gray's Anatomy. Yay duochrome!! And yay for my nails finally actually being long enough to be able to shape them!! I actually clipped a bit off and filed them a good bit because I don't do long natural nails. If I have long nails, they're fake...not because I can't grow my natural nails long, but because for some reason I don't like them long.


 Love the color!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet &amp; Wild Gray's Anatomy. Yay duochrome!! And yay for my nails finally actually being long enough to be able to shape them!! I actually clipped a bit off and filed them a good bit because I don't do long natural nails. If I have long nails, they're fake...not because I can't grow my natural nails long, but because for some reason I don't like them long.


 I need that duochrome in my life!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Wet &amp; Wild Gray's Anatomy. Yay duochrome!! And yay for my nails finally actually being long enough to be able to shape them!! I actually clipped a bit off and filed them a good bit because I don't do long natural nails. If I have long nails, they're fake...not because I can't grow my natural nails long, but because for some reason I don't like them long.


 I've got that shade! A good dupe for OPI's Not Like the Movies, which I also own. .. doh!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need a purple like that to add to my ever growing purple collection.


 get eeeet, I'm sure there are dupes of it too


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've got that shade! A good dupe for OPI's Not Like the Movies, which I also own. .. doh!


 Isn;t it a dupe for a DL too?


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need that duochrome in my life!


 Lol. Well, it's cheap!!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Isn;t it a dupe for a DL too?


 Might be, but I only have 3 DL's. Funny though, I just spent the morning going through my stash, or most of it, making a Pinterest board to keep track while I wait on my swatch sticks to arrive. That's how I discovered I have both lol.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly Wild Wisteria, Butter London Lovely Jubbly


 Pretty!








> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet &amp; Wild Gray's Anatomy. Yay duochrome!! And yay for my nails finally actually being long enough to be able to shape them!! I actually clipped a bit off and filed them a good bit because I don't do long natural nails. If I have long nails, they're fake...not because I can't grow my natural nails long, but because for some reason I don't like them long.


 Duochrome is awesome! Love this!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Might be, but I only have 3 DL's. Funny though, I just spent the morning going through my stash, or most of it, making a Pinterest board to keep track while I wait on my swatch sticks to arrive. That's how I discovered I have both lol.


 That's a great idea! It would take me quite a while, I can add it to my to-do list. Reading about SEO is definitely what's more urgent right now XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lol. Well, it's cheap!!


 Oh I know that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't have anywhere that sells Wet n Wild near by...and by that I mean over 1k miles near by lol


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I know that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't have anywhere that sells Wet n Wild near by...and by that I mean over 1k miles near by lol


 Oh no, in the same boat. They don't sell wet n wild here at all. I guess I have to make a list for whenever I go back to the states.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I know that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just don't have anywhere that sells Wet n Wild near by...and by that I mean over 1k miles near by lol


 Oh wow!!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh no, in the same boat. They don't sell wet n wild here at all. I guess I have to make a list for whenever I go back to the states.


 Oh I have a huge list of things to buy when I get back OR when the bf comes here(though I don't think he ever will tbh 



)


----------



## Illy Ema

Great polishes on last few pages girls!


----------



## tulosai

So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JustJenessa

I'm wearing Essie' Play Date with Revlon Girly on top.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 It's flippin adorable!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Cutest mani ever! I love it!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Finally did my OPI Bond Girl Liquid Sand mani! I'm wearing Honey Ryder (gold) on the bottom part of my nail and Jinx (coral) on the top! These polishes are so awesome, I just love them!


----------



## katie danielle

So very pretty!



> Finally did my OPI Bond Girl Liquid Sand mani! I'm wearing Honey Ryder (gold) on the bottom part of my nail and Jinx (coral) on the top! These polishes are so awesome, I just love them!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally did my OPI Bond Girl Liquid Sand mani! I'm wearing Honey Ryder (gold) on the bottom part of my nail and Jinx (coral) on the top! These polishes are so awesome, I just love them!


 OMG how cool.  I am so jealous of all of you guys.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally did my OPI Bond Girl Liquid Sand mani! I'm wearing Honey Ryder (gold) on the bottom part of my nail and Jinx (coral) on the top! These polishes are so awesome, I just love them!


 This looks great! I need to pick up a few bottles from the OPI Bond Girl collection. They're so beautiful.



> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Super cute! Good job.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 super cute!


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Don't worry my pictures are always low quality  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I liked that you shared this, it is adorable!!


----------



## CarissaReese

Here is how my nails look like at the moment


----------



## Tipsbymerry

I was tried almost all brands of nail color. But I was facing the problem of that like My nails become yellow when I remove nail colors from nails.Don't know the solutions. Do you have any?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh I have a huge list of things to buy when I get back OR when the bf comes here(though I don't think he ever will tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


 You never know he might surprise you!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's adorable!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally did my OPI Bond Girl Liquid Sand mani! I'm wearing Honey Ryder (gold) on the bottom part of my nail and Jinx (coral) on the top! These polishes are so awesome, I just love them!


 I love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is how my nails look like at the moment


 Looks great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Tipsbymerry* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was tried almost all brands of nail color. But I was facing the problem of that like My nails become yellow when I remove nail colors from nails.Don't know the solutions. Do you have any?


 I use whitening toothpaste or baking soda and lemon to remove stains. Hope that helps.


----------



## jesemiaud

This is an ELF Navy Blue with OPI Polka.com on top.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an ELF Navy Blue with OPI Polka.com on top.


 Love it! Polka.com makes everything better! Haha.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an ELF Navy Blue with OPI Polka.com on top.


 Love that combo!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is how my nails look like at the moment


 Wow so cute!!


----------



## tulosai

This is becoming my nail inspiration thread...


----------



## Ericachristina

> Finally did my OPI Bond Girl Liquid Sand mani! I'm wearing Honey Ryder (gold) on the bottom part of my nail and Jinx (coral) on the top! These polishes are so awesome, I just love them!


 Love those colors together very pretty


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an ELF Navy Blue with OPI Polka.com on top.


 Oooh shiny.


----------



## OiiO

What a beautiful combo, and it looks so clean, too!

Well done!



> Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is how my nails look like at the moment


 Aww Cookie, this is so you! I love the color combination you used here.

Your nails look so nice and healthy, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally did my OPI Bond Girl Liquid Sand mani! I'm wearing Honey Ryder (gold) on the bottom part of my nail and Jinx (coral) on the top! These polishes are so awesome, I just love them!


 Cuteness overload  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

I'm so glad you posted this picture, it brought a smile on my face and I needed it this morning.

Great job on the mani, it's absolutely adorable!



> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love that duochrome on you!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet &amp; Wild Gray's Anatomy. Yay duochrome!! And yay for my nails finally actually being long enough to be able to shape them!! I actually clipped a bit off and filed them a good bit because I don't do long natural nails. If I have long nails, they're fake...not because I can't grow my natural nails long, but because for some reason I don't like them long.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You never know he might surprise you!


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I keep on hoping that XD


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an ELF Navy Blue with OPI Polka.com on top.


 CUTE! Love it


----------



## FrostKitty

I can't believe the weekend is already over!   On Saturday I ventured out to Ulta (because I had a 20% off coupon and a Reward Certificate) and because I thought the Buy 2 Get 1 Free polish deal was going on.  That started yesterday by the way.   Buy 2 Orly, Piggy Polish, Zoya and China Glaze get 1 FREE!    I was a day early - but decided to go ahead and just pick up the polish I was after since the 20% off coupon just about made it a break even deal.  



One of the polishes I picked up was Orly's Beach Cruiser which I came home and used.  Really, really bright pink!   I used OPI for Sephora's Matte Top Coat then decided that the pink was gorgeous but needed something.  So I pulled out Sephora X's Bad Ass and some painting tape and this was the end result!!  





 Left Hand and Left Thumb... I can't get a good shot of my Right Hand which I painted with more patterns so I'll have to wait until the long suffering husband comes home to get a good shot.   I'm not a "Pink" Girl... LOL.


----------



## FrostKitty

> Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is how my nails look like at the moment


 Oh!!  I love that look!!!    Do you have a "HOW I DID THAT" post somewhere?    I'm just at the put on stickers or use tape stage.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So very pretty!





> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG how cool.  I am so jealous of all of you guys.





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This looks great! I need to pick up a few bottles from the OPI Bond Girl collection. They're so beautiful.





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it!





> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love those colors together very pretty





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aww Cookie, this is so you! I love the color combination you used here.
> 
> Your nails look so nice and healthy, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks everyone! Seriously, if you don't have these polishes yet, they are a must-have...so awesome


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is how my nails look like at the moment


 WHAT is THIS?! This is amazing! I must know how you did this! It's fantastic.



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is an ELF Navy Blue with OPI Polka.com on top.


 LOVE the sparkle...both on the fingertip and the finger! lol



> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe the weekend is already over!   On Saturday I ventured out to Ulta (because I had a 20% off coupon and a Reward Certificate) and because I thought the Buy 2 Get 1 Free polish deal was going on.  That started yesterday by the way.   Buy 2 Orly, Piggy Polish, Zoya and China Glaze get 1 FREE!    I was a day early - but decided to go ahead and just pick up the polish I was after since the 20% off coupon just about made it a break even deal.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the polishes I picked up was Orly's Beach Cruiser which I came home and used.  Really, really bright pink!   I used OPI for Sephora's Matte Top Coat then decided that the pink was gorgeous but needed something.  So I pulled out Sephora X's Bad Ass and some painting tape and this was the end result!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Hand and Left Thumb... I can't get a good shot of my Right Hand which I painted with more patterns so I'll have to wait until the long suffering husband comes home to get a good shot.   I'm not a "Pink" Girl... LOL.


 Girl, get it! I am adoring this duo. Super hot!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone! Seriously, if you don't have these polishes yet, they are a must-have...so awesome


 I ordered the pink one this weekend- if I like how it wears I may snag one or two more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## guenivere

I got gel nails for the first time from ULTA. I wasn't super pleased with the color options so the lady mixed Lincoln Park After Dark, Grape, and Alpine snow. It's gorgeous and just a bit darker than Planks A Lot (which I have and adore). I love how they can mix the colors to create a new one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe the weekend is already over!   On Saturday I ventured out to Ulta (because I had a 20% off coupon and a Reward Certificate) and because I thought the Buy 2 Get 1 Free polish deal was going on.  That started yesterday by the way.   Buy 2 Orly, Piggy Polish, Zoya and China Glaze get 1 FREE!    I was a day early - but decided to go ahead and just pick up the polish I was after since the 20% off coupon just about made it a break even deal.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the polishes I picked up was Orly's Beach Cruiser which I came home and used.  Really, really bright pink!   I used OPI for Sephora's Matte Top Coat then decided that the pink was gorgeous but needed something.  So I pulled out Sephora X's Bad Ass and some painting tape and this was the end result!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Hand and Left Thumb... I can't get a good shot of my Right Hand which I painted with more patterns so I'll have to wait until the long suffering husband comes home to get a good shot.   I'm not a "Pink" Girl... LOL.


 Gorgeous pink!


----------



## Marj B

This is so cute! Love those ladybugs!!



> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So pretty. The colors are so beautiful together!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally did my OPI Bond Girl Liquid Sand mani! I'm wearing Honey Ryder (gold) on the bottom part of my nail and Jinx (coral) on the top! These polishes are so awesome, I just love them!


 Quote:Oh my, that is gorgeous! Love the blues! Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is how my nails look like at the moment


----------



## OiiO

Here's my mani for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It has a few small bubbles here and there mainly because I used too many coats too soon one after another, but overall I love it!

The base is Zoya Madison, the dots are OPI Cream of Crete, and the hand-drawn heart is Essie Cascade Cool. I don't have a dotting tool so used the back of a bobby pin, which worked pretty well.


----------



## tasertag

Adorable!!! Exposing your nail is so bold. I couldn't with my peeling nails. Maybe one day.



> Here's my mani for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has a few small bubbles here and there mainly because I used too many coats too soon one after another, but overall I love it! The base is Zoya Madison, the dots are OPI Cream of Crete, and the hand-drawn heart is Essie Cascade Cool. I don't have a dotting tool so used the back of a bobby pin, which worked pretty well.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my mani for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It has a few small bubbles here and there mainly because I used too many coats too soon one after another, but overall I love it!
> 
> The base is Zoya Madison, the dots are OPI Cream of Crete, and the hand-drawn heart is Essie Cascade Cool. I don't have a dotting tool so used the back of a bobby pin, which worked pretty well.


Cutest polkadots ever! I LOVE THIS!


----------



## tulosai

Oh my gosh!! So pretty! How did you do the heart??



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my mani for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It has a few small bubbles here and there mainly because I used too many coats too soon one after another, but overall I love it!
> 
> The base is Zoya Madison, the dots are OPI Cream of Crete, and the hand-drawn heart is Essie Cascade Cool. I don't have a dotting tool so used the back of a bobby pin, which worked pretty well.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my mani for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It has a few small bubbles here and there mainly because I used too many coats too soon one after another, but overall I love it!
> 
> The base is Zoya Madison, the dots are OPI Cream of Crete, and the hand-drawn heart is Essie Cascade Cool. I don't have a dotting tool so used the back of a bobby pin, which worked pretty well.


Omg! I LOVE it!


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my mani for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It has a few small bubbles here and there mainly because I used too many coats too soon one after another, but overall I love it!
> 
> The base is Zoya Madison, the dots are OPI Cream of Crete, and the hand-drawn heart is Essie Cascade Cool. I don't have a dotting tool so used the back of a bobby pin, which worked pretty well.


 Love how simple and cute this is. Very nice!


----------



## OiiO

Thank you, ladies! 





@tulosai I dipped a toothpick into Essie Cascade Cool and just freehand drew it. I should have waited longer before applying the final top coat because it smudged the heart a little.

Quote: Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love how simple and cute this is. Very nice!

 


> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Omg! I LOVE it!





> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my gosh!! So pretty! How did you do the heart??





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cutest polkadots ever! I LOVE THIS!





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Adorable!!! Exposing your nail is so bold. I couldn't with my peeling nails. Maybe one day.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my mani for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It has a few small bubbles here and there mainly because I used too many coats too soon one after another, but overall I love it!
> 
> The base is Zoya Madison, the dots are OPI Cream of Crete, and the hand-drawn heart is Essie Cascade Cool. I don't have a dotting tool so used the back of a bobby pin, which worked pretty well.


 Gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tulosai I dipped a toothpick into Essie Cascade Cool and just freehand drew it. I should have waited longer before applying the final top coat because it smudged the heart a little.


 Oh cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I learn so much here!!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe the weekend is already over!   On Saturday I ventured out to Ulta (because I had a 20% off coupon and a Reward Certificate) and because I thought the Buy 2 Get 1 Free polish deal was going on.  That started yesterday by the way.   Buy 2 Orly, Piggy Polish, Zoya and China Glaze get 1 FREE!    I was a day early - but decided to go ahead and just pick up the polish I was after since the 20% off coupon just about made it a break even deal.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the polishes I picked up was Orly's Beach Cruiser which I came home and used.  Really, really bright pink!   I used OPI for Sephora's Matte Top Coat then decided that the pink was gorgeous but needed something.  So I pulled out Sephora X's Bad Ass and some painting tape and this was the end result!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Hand and Left Thumb... I can't get a good shot of my Right Hand which I painted with more patterns so I'll have to wait until the long suffering husband comes home to get a good shot.   I'm not a "Pink" Girl... LOL.


 Great combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my mani for the week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It has a few small bubbles here and there mainly because I used too many coats too soon one after another, but overall I love it!
> 
> The base is Zoya Madison, the dots are OPI Cream of Crete, and the hand-drawn heart is Essie Cascade Cool. I don't have a dotting tool so used the back of a bobby pin, which worked pretty well.


 I love  that mani, perfect for spring.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Bond Girls mani!

Pussy Galore and Solitaire French tip! My pinky and ring finger got messed up by my sister accidentally, so I put more coats on, and it didn't work well and dry right...I should have just started over. Oh well.





I have to say, the Bond Girls polishes fall flat compared to the Mariah Carey ones. They aren't as easy to work with, don't dry as fast, and don't have the same multi-dimension effect. Kinda boring if you ask me. Not worth the $8.50 a piece I paid.


----------



## Jessismith

> So I'm a little embarassed to post this b/c it's such a low quality pic compared to a lot of yours and it's sorta messy but this is my weekend ladybug mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 I think they're super cute, and I like the pic; it's kinda psychedelic like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Finally did my OPI Bond Girl Liquid Sand mani! I'm wearing Honey Ryder (gold) on the bottom part of my nail and Jinx (coral) on the top! These polishes are so awesome, I just love them!


 Oooohhh love this. Like how all your diagonals match up!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Here is how my nails look like at the moment Â


 Pretty colors!


----------



## Jessismith

>


 Cute mani! Beach Cruiser is so awesome!!


>


 That's just precious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CarissaReese

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks great!


 Thank you so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 



> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow so cute!!


 Thank you!  I am glad you liked it  



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a beautiful combo, and it looks so clean, too!
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Aww Cookie, this is so you! I love the color combination you used here.
> 
> Your nails look so nice and healthy, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Cuteness overload  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)
> 
> I'm so glad you posted this picture, it brought a smile on my face and I needed it this morning.
> 
> Great job on the mani, it's absolutely adorable!
> 
> Love that duochrome on you!


 Haha! Thank you!  It look me a while to do the ombre effect well though because I found it incredibly difficult when I first started. I tried ways to do it and initially they were all unsuccessful. 



> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh!!  I love that look!!!    Do you have a "HOW I DID THAT" post somewhere?    I'm just at the put on stickers or use tape stage.


 Yes I do  I will link it for you. I hope you try it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

 Thank you! Blue is my favorite color


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think they're super cute, and I like the pic; it's kinda psychedelic like


 You all are so nice thank you so much!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Messy, but here's Lush Lacquer's Neon Green Genie!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Messy, but here's Lush Lacquer's Neon Green Genie!


 Cute! I just discovered indies this past weekend and am waiting for some to arrive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This brand might have to go on my list for the next time i decide it's ok to majorly splurge on polish...


----------



## tasertag

> Messy, but here's Lush Lacquer's Neon Green Genie!


 This one is on my wish list. What do you think about their formula?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bond Girls mani!
> 
> Pussy Galore and Solitaire French tip! My pinky and ring finger got messed up by my sister accidentally, so I put more coats on, and it didn't work well and dry right...I should have just started over. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, the Bond Girls polishes fall flat compared to the Mariah Carey ones. They aren't as easy to work with, don't dry as fast, and don't have the same multi-dimension effect. Kinda boring if you ask me. Not worth the $8.50 a piece I paid.


 Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Messy, but here's Lush Lacquer's Neon Green Genie!


 Love it!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> This one is on my wish list. What do you think about their formula?


 Shake the bottle up and the particles apply well. I was rushed and heavy handed, but it went on easily. I did use a white polish underneath, too make the green pop more. Oh, you can order minis from their Etsy shop, which is a great way to test drive several polishes and not spend too much!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shake the bottle up and the particles apply well. I was rushed and heavy handed, but it went on easily. I did use a white polish underneath, too make the green pop more. Oh, you can order minis from their Etsy shop, which is a great way to test drive several polishes and not spend too much!


 Thanks for the tip about the minis!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bond Girls mani!
> 
> Pussy Galore and Solitaire French tip! My pinky and ring finger got messed up by my sister accidentally, so I put more coats on, and it didn't work well and dry right...I should have just started over. Oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, the Bond Girls polishes fall flat compared to the Mariah Carey ones. They aren't as easy to work with, don't dry as fast, and don't have the same multi-dimension effect. Kinda boring if you ask me. Not worth the $8.50 a piece I paid.


Try Solitaire with a topcoat, it's really gorgeous! Mine didn't take long at all to dry...did you use a basecoat? Or just apply directly on?


----------



## amandah

I scored some $2 essie today at the drugstore!

I had to get a prescription filled, so of course I HAD to look at the nail polish. I got Good As Gold &amp; No More Film by essie, and Rainbow in the S-Kylie from the Kardashian line for $1.87.

Yaay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Messy, but here's Lush Lacquer's Neon Green Genie!


 super cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I want to do my nails today but, alas, my Wednesday + Gummy Green mani from Friday still looks perfect, so I can't bear to take it off yet. Oh the woes of polish lasting so long LOL


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to do my nails today but, alas, my Wednesday + Gummy Green mani from Friday still looks perfect, so I can't bear to take it off yet. Oh the woes of polish lasting so long LOL


 Yeah I used to get SO annoyed when my polish would chip in a day or two but now I'm learning it's almost worse when it doesn't!


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to do my nails today but, alas, my Wednesday + Gummy Green mani from Friday still looks perfect, so I can't bear to take it off yet. Oh the woes of polish lasting so long LOL


 LOL. I feel the same way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I scored some $2 essie today at the drugstore!
> 
> I had to get a prescription filled, so of course I HAD to look at the nail polish. I got Good As Gold &amp; No More Film by essie, and Rainbow in the S-Kylie from the Kardashian line for $1.87.
> 
> Yaay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great deal!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I used to get SO annoyed when my polish would chip in a day or two but now I'm learning it's almost worse when it doesn't!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to do my nails today but, alas, my Wednesday + Gummy Green mani from Friday still looks perfect, so I can't bear to take it off yet. Oh the woes of polish lasting so long LOL


 Ugh I know right? I had to scrape off that rainbow mani from last week with tears in my eyes, because I just got so bored of it, but I still didn't have a single chip anywhere to use as an excuse!


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Messy, but here's Lush Lacquer's Neon Green Genie!


Very nice spring manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Illy Ema

One of my favorite reds &lt;3


----------



## Ericachristina

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't believe the weekend is already over!   On Saturday I ventured out to Ulta (because I had a 20% off coupon and a Reward Certificate) and because I thought the Buy 2 Get 1 Free polish deal was going on.  That started yesterday by the way.   Buy 2 Orly, Piggy Polish, Zoya and China Glaze get 1 FREE!    I was a day early - but decided to go ahead and just pick up the polish I was after since the 20% off coupon just about made it a break even deal.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the polishes I picked up was Orly's Beach Cruiser which I came home and used.  Really, really bright pink!   I used OPI for Sephora's Matte Top Coat then decided that the pink was gorgeous but needed something.  So I pulled out Sephora X's Bad Ass and some painting tape and this was the end result!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left Hand and Left Thumb... I can't get a good shot of my Right Hand which I painted with more patterns so I'll have to wait until the long suffering husband comes home to get a good shot.   I'm not a "Pink" Girl... LOL.


 I love that pink! I'm always buying pink nail polish


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Try Solitaire with a topcoat, it's really gorgeous! Mine didn't take long at all to dry...did you use a basecoat? Or just apply directly on?


 I used a base coat like always. The other Liquid Sands dry much faster to me and are easier to work with. But I will definitely try these with a top coat. Just as they are meant to be though, I am far from impressed.


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Halley's Comet How do I love thee? Let me count the ways!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orly Halley's Comet
> 
> How do I love thee? Let me count the ways!


 Shiny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Love it!


----------



## jnm9jem

Sorry, this is like 8000 years late, but yes it is a really great formula and pretty fool proof which is great for me! This is 2 coats! Thank you!!



> THIS IS STUNNING! I'm madly in love with the Milani Aqua Splash! Is it a good formula? How many coats is this?


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orly Halley's Comet
> 
> How do I love thee? Let me count the ways!


 OMG the pretties!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One of my favorite reds &lt;3


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orly Halley's Comet
> 
> How do I love thee? Let me count the ways!






 so sparkly!


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orly Halley's Comet
> 
> How do I love thee? Let me count the ways!


 I love this! I'm going to buy it ASAP.


----------



## Canny Charlene

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I scored some $2 essie today at the drugstore!
> 
> I had to get a prescription filled, so of course I HAD to look at the nail polish. I got Good As Gold &amp; No More Film by essie, and Rainbow in the S-Kylie from the Kardashian line for $1.87.
> 
> Yaay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay!  It sounds like they've clearanced some more out..looks like I'm making another trip


----------



## Illy Ema

Halley Comet is so beautiful! I have Zoya Charla, I heard they are similar, and she is so beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My summer nails:


----------



## tulosai

I envy people who can pull off Orange!!!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Halley Comet is so beautiful! I have Zoya Charla, I heard they are similar, and she is so beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My summer nails:


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Halley Comet is so beautiful! I have Zoya Charla, I heard they are similar, and she is so beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My summer nails:


 Pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks all! Halley's is a stainer though. FYI. Oooooh myyyyy! I love this pretty orangey goldy color! Has kind of a mellowness I can't describe, so nice.



> Halley Comet is so beautiful! I have Zoya Charla, I heard they are similar, and she is so beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My summer nails:


----------



## KeepOnSingin

CoverGirl Outlast in Bronze Beauty and OPI Polka.com accent. I actually put the Covergirl on yesterday and just did the glitter now to show my little sister how to use it properly. I think I have a new favorite type of polish though (the Covergirl) -- it's cheap, works great, and stays put really nicely. I only have 1 or 2 teeny tiny chips, and I didn't use a base or top coat because I was too lazy to.


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoverGirl Outlast in Bronze Beauty and OPI Polka.com accent. I actually put the Covergirl on yesterday and just did the glitter now to show my little sister how to use it properly. I think I have a new favorite type of polish though (the Covergirl) -- it's cheap, works great, and stays put really nicely. I only have 1 or 2 teeny tiny chips, and I didn't use a base or top coat because I was too lazy to.


 I actually LOVE it with the glitter, that looks fantastic.  Great shimmery color!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually LOVE it with the glitter, that looks fantastic.  Great shimmery color!


 Thank you! I do too actually! But I wouldn't have thought of doing it had my sister not asked to use the glitter.


----------



## Jessismith

Another sparkler - Sally Hansen Lustre Shine - Lava There is a pretty pinkish shimmer that is not coming through here.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Another sparkler - Sally Hansen Lustre Shine - Lava There is a pretty pinkish shimmer that is not coming through here.


 The whole line has some pretty duo chromes. Nice!


----------



## LovePink89

OPI Sparke de Triomphe


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoverGirl Outlast in Bronze Beauty and OPI Polka.com accent. I actually put the Covergirl on yesterday and just did the glitter now to show my little sister how to use it properly. I think I have a new favorite type of polish though (the Covergirl) -- it's cheap, works great, and stays put really nicely. I only have 1 or 2 teeny tiny chips, and I didn't use a base or top coat because I was too lazy to.


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another sparkler - Sally Hansen Lustre Shine - Lava
> 
> There is a pretty pinkish shimmer that is not coming through here.


 Love that shimmer!


----------



## jesemiaud

I'm wearing Julep's Shenae with Nails, Inc Electric Lane Holographic Top Coat. I love how it looks, but it's so hard to photograph, lol. It seems to really make my opal pull more blue/green.

In the sunlight:





Inside:


----------



## Lolo22

Looks great with your ring! so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Julep's Shenae with Nails, Inc Electric Lane Holographic Top Coat. I love how it looks, but it's so hard to photograph, lol. It seems to really make my opal pull more blue/green.
> 
> In the sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Julep's Shenae with Nails, Inc Electric Lane Holographic Top Coat. I love how it looks, but it's so hard to photograph, lol. It seems to really make my opal pull more blue/green.
> 
> In the sunlight:
> 
> Inside:


 I love this polish! Is your opal ring your engagement ring? I have always wanted an opal instead of a diamond and everyone thinks I'm crazy!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Julep's Shenae with Nails, Inc Electric Lane Holographic Top Coat. I love how it looks, but it's so hard to photograph, lol. It seems to really make my opal pull more blue/green.
> 
> In the sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:


Some have already mentioned it, but YES, I LOVE how it matches your ring! Super cute


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this polish! Is your opal ring your engagement ring? I have always wanted an opal instead of a diamond and everyone thinks I'm crazy!


 No...My hubby designed a matching set for me and when we'd been married for a couple of years, it got stolen. The opal (my birthstone) actually was a gift from my mom, but I like the way it looks with my replacement wedding band so I wear them together.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Julep's Shenae with Nails, Inc Electric Lane Holographic Top Coat. I love how it looks, but it's so hard to photograph, lol. It seems to really make my opal pull more blue/green.
> 
> In the sunlight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:


 Love the color it matches your ring perfectly!


----------



## amandah

> I'm wearing Julep's Shenae with Nails, Inc Electric Lane Holographic Top Coat. I love how it looks, but it's so hard to photograph, lol.


 Is it a textured polish, or is that just the sparkles? It's so pretty!


----------



## lovepink

No you are not crazy!  I was adamant on wanting an opal as an engagment ring forever but my husband (then potential fiancÃ©) was worried everyone would think he was cheap or a bad finacÃ© (even if he listened to me by picking an opal) so I ended up with a square diamond.  But I have lots of opal rings from him I loved.



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this polish! Is your opal ring your engagement ring? I have always wanted an opal instead of a diamond and everyone thinks I'm crazy!


 Opal is my birthstone too!  I love them!



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No...My hubby designed a matching set for me and when we'd been married for a couple of years, it got stolen. The opal (my birthstone) actually was a gift from my mom, but I like the way it looks with my replacement wedding band so I wear them together.


----------



## tulosai

Another ridiculously low quality pic of Hare Amethystos.  I really like Hare so far- goes on smooth and dries quick.  also, my first try with an indie polish!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is it a textured polish, or is that just the sparkles?
> 
> It's so pretty!


 Nope, not textured...it's the sparkles!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another ridiculously low quality pic of Hare Amethystos.  I really like Hare so far- goes on smooth and dries quick.  also, my first try with an indie polish!!!


 That's a pretty purple!


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> No you are not crazy!  I was adamant on wanting an opal as an engagment ring forever but my husband (then potential fiancÃ©) was worried everyone would think he was cheap or a bad finacÃ© (even if he listened to me by picking an opal) so I ended up with a square diamond.  But I have lots of opal rings from him I loved.


 Ok good, because I've told my boyfriend that honestly I would much prefer an opal or a colorful gem to a diamond. I know it wouldn't look very traditional, but oh well I am the one that has to wear it forever and I'd like a little color lol.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck


----------



## jesemiaud

Very cool...how long did it take? Seems complicated!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cool...how long did it take? Seems complicated!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Actually, it didn't take long at all! (the stamping that is) I let the base color dry for an hour or so before stamping, and then it was just slapping the stamp on haphazardly, in a semi-straight fashion, two separate times. I stamped the same stamp twice, once in green and once in brown...and since they didn't need to line up with each other, there's no precision involved. It was very easy to do, the stamp does all the work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

That's just so cool!

I really need to pick up some of these stamping tools, if it's as easy as you say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Great color combo and beautiful nails, as always &lt;3



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Actually, it didn't take long at all! (the stamping that is) I let the base color dry for an hour or so before stamping, and then it was just slapping the stamp on haphazardly, in a semi-straight fashion, two separate times. I stamped the same stamp twice, once in green and once in brown...and since they didn't need to line up with each other, there's no precision involved. It was very easy to do, the stamp does all the work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 ooooh, ok. I was envisioning you painting all of those green and brown lines on the stamp!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's just so cool!
> 
> I really need to pick up some of these stamping tools, if it's as easy as you say  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Great color combo and beautiful nails, as always &lt;3
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck
> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! Actually, it didn't take long at all! (the stamping that is) I let the base color dry for an hour or so before stamping, and then it was just slapping the stamp on haphazardly, in a semi-straight fashion, two separate times. I stamped the same stamp twice, once in green and once in brown...and since they didn't need to line up with each other, there's no precision involved. It was very easy to do, the stamp does all the work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ooooh, ok. I was envisioning you painting all of those green and brown lines on the stamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh yeah, lol...two diff stamps in 2 diff colors, so that it creates an overlapping layered effect. This would also look super cute in shades of blue, pink, or purple! The lightest color is always the base color, and then the darker colors are used for the layering stamps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...


----------



## FrostKitty

Happy Friday everyone!   First I want to say... "Curses!  Taking my time and doing my nails properly means that after nearly a week of gardening, cat wrestling, typing, and just living my life - my nails were chip free." 

So I got bored and decided that I needed a change.  Something simple while I practice some of the techniques posted on here.  Thus far my attempts at stamping have been 'artistic'.  

Today and probably through tomorrow I'm wearing Chick Polish's Flicker - a really vivid pink that is really close to "It's My Pink" by Betsey Johnson for OPI by Sephora.   This was my first experience with Chick Polish and I'm really thrilled with the formula, how easy it is to apply and the minimal clean up needed after.   I used 2 coats when I think one would be fine but I like the shellac look.


----------



## eppy99

Julep's Sea Salt Finish - Sadie

Sorry, it's start to chip and my poor little pinky nail broke right off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   

I also have the Zoya polish in the Pixie dust.  I have to say, they are very comparable but, I liked the application of Julep much more.


----------



## tasertag

> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck


 Wow this is awesome. Love it.


----------



## Jessismith

Can't even tell you how much I luuuv this! I'm all about girlie camo, pink camo, orange camo, it's all fun!



> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Can't even tell you how much I luuuv this! I'm all about girlie camo, pink camo, orange camo, it's all fun!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck
> Thanks! Yeah this would also be super cute in any variety of colors!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck
> Wow this is awesome. Love it.
> 
> Thank you so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been looking at my nails all day...I just love the way it turned out.
Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaM

Wearing Deborah Lippmann in Mermaids Dream....


----------



## AmandaM

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another sparkler - Sally Hansen Lustre Shine - Lava
> 
> There is a pretty pinkish shimmer that is not coming through here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE Lava Lustre Shine....  Such a gorgeous color!  Looks terrific on you.


----------



## jesemiaud

Really pretty!



> Originally Posted by *AmandaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing Deborah Lippmann in Mermaids Dream....


----------



## AmandaM

Thank you...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Wearing Deborah Lippmann in Mermaids Dream....Â


 Looks pretty! It looks a little textured?


----------



## Jessismith

Friday Night! Kicking back with a fresh mani and a cold beer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hubby is making us a ginormous pizza. Life is guuuuud. Orly -You're Blushing. MyNailPolishOnline's swatch MADE me buy it! Yup, another purpley greige putty color -- I couldn't help it! It looks better on her, but also, it looks better in person than this pic :-/


----------



## amandah

> Friday Night! Kicking back with a fresh mani and a cold beer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hubby is making us a ginormous pizza. Life is guuuuud. Orly -You're Blushing. MyNailPolishOnline's swatch MADE me buy it! Yup, another purpley greige putty color -- I couldn't help it! It looks better on her, but also, it looks better in person than this pic :-/


 Very pretty color &amp; fantastic nails too!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck


 That looks amazing!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck
> That looks amazing!
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!   First I want to say... "Curses!  Taking my time and doing my nails properly means that after nearly a week of gardening, cat wrestling, typing, and just living my life - my nails were chip free."
> 
> So I got bored and decided that I needed a change.  Something simple while I practice some of the techniques posted on here.  Thus far my attempts at stamping have been 'artistic'.
> 
> Today and probably through tomorrow I'm wearing Chick Polish's Flicker - a really vivid pink that is really close to "It's My Pink" by Betsey Johnson for OPI by Sephora.   This was my first experience with Chick Polish and I'm really thrilled with the formula, how easy it is to apply and the minimal clean up needed after.   I used 2 coats when I think one would be fine but I like the shellac look.


 Love that pink!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *eppy99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep's Sea Salt Finish - Sadie
> 
> Sorry, it's start to chip and my poor little pinky nail broke right off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I also have the Zoya polish in the Pixie dust.  I have to say, they are very comparable but, I liked the application of Julep much more.


 I hope I get that one, so pretty.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AmandaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing Deborah Lippmann in Mermaids Dream....


 Pretty, I need to get this color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Friday Night! Kicking back with a fresh mani and a cold beer
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby is making us a ginormous pizza. Life is guuuuud.
> 
> Orly -You're Blushing. MyNailPolishOnline's swatch MADE me buy it! Yup, another purpley greige putty color -- I couldn't help it! It looks better on her, but also, it looks better in person than this pic :-/


 Love that color, looks great on you.


----------



## lovepink

Good for you!  I think an emerald cut emerald would be beautiful!  But there are so many other beautiful gems that would make gorgeous rings!  I also think I passed on the opal because while beautiful are pretty fragile (they can crack in extreme cold, need to be oiled/maintained, or if hit hard break  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If/when you get it post a pic!  No pressure though!

Lovely nails on all ladies!  Can't wait to see more pics when all the Zoyas come in from the sale...



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok good, because I've told my boyfriend that honestly I would much prefer an opal or a colorful gem to a diamond. I know it wouldn't look very traditional, but oh well I am the one that has to wear it forever and I'd like a little color lol.


----------



## lovepink

ZOMG that is amazing!  I LOVE IT!  You are so creative!  I always love your combos!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ZOMG that is amazing!  I LOVE IT!  You are so creative!  I always love your combos!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck
> Thanks pinky!


----------



## AmandaM

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks pretty! It looks a little textured?


 It is a little textured...  kind of like some of the sand polishes ...


----------



## AmandaM

This is a gorgeous color...  and your nails are just perfect...



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Friday Night! Kicking back with a fresh mani and a cold beer
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby is making us a ginormous pizza. Life is guuuuud.
> 
> Orly -You're Blushing. MyNailPolishOnline's swatch MADE me buy it! Yup, another purpley greige putty color -- I couldn't help it! It looks better on her, but also, it looks better in person than this pic :-/


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Happy Saturday! {{WTH am I doing up this early??}}


----------



## Illy Ema

Scooby - this military manicure is awsome!

My holographic red:


----------



## FrostKitty

> Friday Night! Kicking back with a fresh mani and a cold beer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hubby is making us a ginormous pizza. Life is guuuuud. Orly -You're Blushing. MyNailPolishOnline's swatch MADE me buy it! Yup, another purpley greige putty color -- I couldn't help it! It looks better on her, but also, it looks better in person than this pic :-/


 I LOVE that color! Nice choice of adult beverage as well.


----------



## Jessismith

> Scooby - this military manicure is awsome! My holographic red:


 Wow. That raspberry-ish red is sooooo pretty!


> I LOVE that color! Nice choice of adult beverage as well.


 LOL Twas delish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Oops, I double posted. *excuse me!*


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scooby - this military manicure is awsome!
> 
> My holographic red:


 That color is so cute!


----------



## tasertag

OPI's The Living Daylights sandwiched between Essie's Go Overboard franken jelly. First time doing a jelly sandwich. I love how it looks on my hands.


----------



## katie danielle

Illamasqua Radium. I loooove this green.


----------



## amandah

> OPI's The Living Daylights sandwiched between Essie's Go Overboard franken jelly. First time doing a jelly sandwich. I love how it looks on my hands.


 Omg I love this! Do you know any other jelllys by essie?


----------



## tasertag

> Omg I love this! Do you know any other jelllys by essie?


 I frankened this jelly using about 15-20 drops of Go Overboard in clear polish. I don't know of any jellies, I think the usually have sheer light colors but nothing vibrant. I have a Turquoise and Caicos that's has more of a creme/jelly finish.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Omg I love this! Do you know any other jelllys by essie?


 L'Oreal just came out with a candy themed jelly collection.


----------



## FrostKitty

First... Today I'm wearing Taylor by Julep.  I'm wearing it because I went insane and decided that the perfect time to attempt to use a stamper for the first time was just after midnight when I was nail art coveting the gorgeous Camo nail Scooby384 posted.  



 I'm rapidly falling out of love with Julep's Cremes - with a few exceptions they aren't easy to work with.  Especially after midnight.  

*I'm not sure where to post this kind of stuff so apologies if this isn't the place*.    I went to Sally Beauty Supply this morning - looking for orange sticks.   Turns out they are having a Buy 2 Get 1 Free on Nail stuff and are offering their Sally Beauty Card for $2.50 with a $5.00 off your next purchase coupon.  

I saved $26.00 off my purchase which included Nail Polish (Orly, China Glaze and Finger Paints) some Nail Art Pens and a few other things - which was more than half of what my total turned out to be without the sale, discounts and coupons they had going on.   



The Nail Polish I picked up this morning because I am insane and because I couldn't resist the Buy 2 Get 1 deal.


----------



## acostakk

> First... Today I'm wearing Taylor by Julep. Â I'm wearing it because I went insane and decided that the perfect time to attempt to use a stamper for the first time was just after midnight when I was nail art coveting the gorgeous Camo nail Scooby384 posted. Â
> 
> Â I'm rapidly falling out of love with Julep's Cremes - with a few exceptions they aren't easy to work with. Â Especially after midnight. Â  *I'm not sure where to post this kind of stuff so apologies if this isn't the place*. Â  Â I went to Sally Beauty Supply this morning - looking for orange sticks. Â  Turns out they are having a Buy 2 Get 1 Free on Nail stuff and are offering their Sally Beauty Card for $2.50 with a $5.00 off your next purchase coupon. Â  I saved $26.00 off my purchase which included Nail Polish (Orly, China Glaze and Finger Paints) some Nail Art Pens and a few other things - which was more than half of what my total turned out to be without the sale, discounts and coupons they had going on. Â Â
> 
> The Nail Polish I picked up this morning because I am insane and because I couldn't resist the Buy 2 Get 1 deal. Â


 And here I had just talked myself out of making the trek to Sally's today.... My city need to step it up and get one.


----------



## Jessismith

> L'Oreal just came out with a candy themed jelly collection.


 Uh ooohhhhh ..... Bad news for my wallet.


----------



## FrostKitty

> Illamasqua Radium. I loooove this green.


 I love, love that green!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Scooby - this military manicure is awsome!


> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First... Today I'm wearing Taylor by Julep.  I'm wearing it because I went insane and decided that the perfect time to attempt to use a stamper for the first time was just after midnight when I was nail art coveting the gorgeous Camo nail Scooby384 posted.


 Thanks ladies!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck


 Awesome as always Scooby!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Friday Night! Kicking back with a fresh mani and a cold beer
> 
> 
> 
> Hubby is making us a ginormous pizza. Life is guuuuud.
> 
> Orly -You're Blushing. MyNailPolishOnline's swatch MADE me buy it! Yup, another purpley greige putty color -- I couldn't help it! It looks better on her, but also, it looks better in person than this pic :-/


 That is a gorgeous shade! Definitely putty-chic! It's applied perfectly!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> My holographic red:


 Oooooo, love the shade!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI's The Living Daylights sandwiched between Essie's Go Overboard franken jelly. First time doing a jelly sandwich. I love how it looks on my hands.


 I have that OPI glitter! I love it! Never thought of trying a jelly sandwich with it, definitely gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Illamasqua Radium. I loooove this green.


 DAT GREEN! That is a darling shade, love the way it looks with your skin tone







> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First... Today I'm wearing Taylor by Julep.  I'm wearing it because I went insane and decided that the perfect time to attempt to use a stamper for the first time was just after midnight when I was nail art coveting the gorgeous Camo nail Scooby384 posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rapidly falling out of love with Julep's Cremes - with a few exceptions they aren't easy to work with.  Especially after midnight.
> 
> *I'm not sure where to post this kind of stuff so apologies if this isn't the place*.    I went to Sally Beauty Supply this morning - looking for orange sticks.   Turns out they are having a Buy 2 Get 1 Free on Nail stuff and are offering their Sally Beauty Card for $2.50 with a $5.00 off your next purchase coupon.
> 
> I saved $26.00 off my purchase which included Nail Polish (Orly, China Glaze and Finger Paints) some Nail Art Pens and a few other things - which was more than half of what my total turned out to be without the sale, discounts and coupons they had going on.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nail Polish I picked up this morning because I am insane and because I couldn't resist the Buy 2 Get 1 deal.


 Beautiful blue! Those swatches are gorgeous btw!


----------



## amandah

> L'Oreal just came out with a candy themed jelly collection.


 Oh boy. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Camoflage: Base of China Glaze Kalahari Kiss + Camo stamp from stamping plate Mash-38 + Sinful Colors Exotic Green, China Glaze Below Deck
> Awesome as always Scooby!
> 
> Thanks lady!


----------



## zadidoll

Over "_Of Corset I'll Call You_" from Miss Professional Nail's Sation I'm wearing "_Earth_" from MicaBeauty cosmetics. Since I'm allergic to their products but don't want to throw this away I decided to apply it over wet polish. With a sponge shadow applicator I dabbed the mica over the wet polish then allowed it to dry before sealing it with a clear top coat. It's REALLY pretty in person.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI's The Living Daylights sandwiched between Essie's Go Overboard franken jelly. First time doing a jelly sandwich. I love how it looks on my hands.


 I love it! I have that OPI but never thought to use it like that.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Illamasqua Radium. I loooove this green.


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First... Today I'm wearing Taylor by Julep.  I'm wearing it because I went insane and decided that the perfect time to attempt to use a stamper for the first time was just after midnight when I was nail art coveting the gorgeous Camo nail Scooby384 posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rapidly falling out of love with Julep's Cremes - with a few exceptions they aren't easy to work with.  Especially after midnight.
> 
> *I'm not sure where to post this kind of stuff so apologies if this isn't the place*.    I went to Sally Beauty Supply this morning - looking for orange sticks.   Turns out they are having a Buy 2 Get 1 Free on Nail stuff and are offering their Sally Beauty Card for $2.50 with a $5.00 off your next purchase coupon.
> 
> I saved $26.00 off my purchase which included Nail Polish (Orly, China Glaze and Finger Paints) some Nail Art Pens and a few other things - which was more than half of what my total turned out to be without the sale, discounts and coupons they had going on.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nail Polish I picked up this morning because I am insane and because I couldn't resist the Buy 2 Get 1 deal.


 Those are some really pretty colors you picked up.


----------



## JC327

Love how it shines!








> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over "_Of Corset I'll Call You_" from Miss Professional Nail's Sation I'm wearing "_Earth_" from MicaBeauty cosmetics. Since I'm allergic to their products but don't want to throw this away I decided to apply it over wet polish. With a sponge shadow applicator I dabbed the mica over the wet polish then allowed it to dry before sealing it with a clear top coat. It's REALLY pretty in person.


----------



## CheshireCookie

OOooooooo, pretty!







> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over "_Of Corset I'll Call You_" from Miss Professional Nail's Sation I'm wearing "_Earth_" from MicaBeauty cosmetics. Since I'm allergic to their products but don't want to throw this away I decided to apply it over wet polish. With a sponge shadow applicator I dabbed the mica over the wet polish then allowed it to dry before sealing it with a clear top coat. It's REALLY pretty in person.


----------



## JC327

Sally Hansen natural white base  (French manicure set) and 3 coats of 365 Days of Color Eggcentric Bunny.  I couldn't capture all the simmer but it shines so much in person.


----------



## tasertag

Such a great idea to use a product you would have otherwise thrown out.



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Over "_Of Corset I'll Call You_" from Miss Professional Nail's Sation I'm wearing "_Earth_" from MicaBeauty cosmetics. Since I'm allergic to their products but don't want to throw this away I decided to apply it over wet polish. With a sponge shadow applicator I dabbed the mica over the wet polish then allowed it to dry before sealing it with a clear top coat. It's REALLY pretty in person.


----------



## FrostKitty

> Those are some really pretty colors you picked up.


 Thanks so much! I love sales like the one at Sally - I use tem to rationalize getting colors outside my normal range.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it! I have that OPI but never thought to use it like that.


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have that OPI glitter! I love it! Never thought of trying a jelly sandwich with it, definitely gorgeous!


 THANKS LADIES!


----------



## FrostKitty

> Over "_Of Corset I'll Call You_" from Miss Professional Nail's Sation I'm wearing "_Earth_" from MicaBeauty cosmetics. Since I'm allergic to their products but don't want to throw this away I decided to apply it over wet polish. With a sponge shadow applicator I dabbed the mica over the wet polish then allowed it to dry before sealing it with a clear top coat. It's REALLY pretty in person.


 I never think of other uses for things I can't wear... Looks lovely!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Sally Hansen natural white base Â (French manicure set) and 3 coats of 365 Days of Color Eggcentric Bunny.Â  I couldn't capture all the simmer but it shines so much in person.


 I'm just a little obsessed with these crelly pastel glitter polishes.. gorgeous! Going on my polish lemming list lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm just a little obsessed with these crelly pastel glitter polishes.. gorgeous! Going on my polish lemming list lol.


 Thanks, its definitely a nice color. I wish I could have captured all the shimmer, and it was so easy to apply.


----------



## tasertag

So pretty!

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sally Hansen natural white base  (French manicure set) and 3 coats of 365 Days of Color Eggcentric Bunny.  I couldn't capture all the simmer but it shines so much in person.


----------



## Jessismith

Here's that color again, a little truer, slightly more lavender (Orly You're Blushing). And this was what saved me after a bicycling-induced pseudo-heart attack this afternoon -- a big ol' pitcher of replenishing 'green drink' !! Just kidding. But I gotta remember, I'm not as young as I used to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> Here's that color again, a little truer, slightly more lavender (Orly You're Blushing). And this was what saved me after a bicycling-induced pseudo-heart attack this afternoon -- a big ol' pitcher of replenishing 'green drink' !! Just kidding. But I gotta remember, I'm not as young as I used to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Such a lovely polish. It looks great! Maybe you should start a "drink of the day" thread  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Naw, not really very diverse in that regard  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen natural white base  (French manicure set) and 3 coats of 365 Days of Color Eggcentric Bunny.  I couldn't capture all the simmer but it shines so much in person.


Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here's that color again, a little truer, slightly more lavender (Orly You're Blushing).
> 
> And this was what saved me after a bicycling-induced pseudo-heart attack this afternoon -- a big ol' pitcher of replenishing 'green drink' !! Just kidding. But I gotta remember, I'm not as young as I used to be


 Great color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such a lovely polish. It looks great! Maybe you should start a "drink of the day" thread


----------



## katie danielle

Love it! Reminds me of jawbreakers



> Sally Hansen natural white base Â (French manicure set) and 3 coats of 365 Days of Color Eggcentric Bunny.Â  I couldn't capture all the simmer but it shines so much in person.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

First successful striped mani!!

Zoya polishes -- Tallulah and Gilda


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First... Today I'm wearing Taylor by Julep.  I'm wearing it because I went insane and decided that the perfect time to attempt to use a stamper for the first time was just after midnight when I was nail art coveting the gorgeous Camo nail Scooby384 posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rapidly falling out of love with Julep's Cremes - with a few exceptions they aren't easy to work with.  Especially after midnight.
> 
> *I'm not sure where to post this kind of stuff so apologies if this isn't the place*.    I went to Sally Beauty Supply this morning - looking for orange sticks.   Turns out they are having a Buy 2 Get 1 Free on Nail stuff and are offering their Sally Beauty Card for $2.50 with a $5.00 off your next purchase coupon.
> 
> I saved $26.00 off my purchase which included Nail Polish (Orly, China Glaze and Finger Paints) some Nail Art Pens and a few other things - which was more than half of what my total turned out to be without the sale, discounts and coupons they had going on.
> 
> 
> 
> The Nail Polish I picked up this morning because I am insane and because I couldn't resist the Buy 2 Get 1 deal.


 Love these!


----------



## Illy Ema

I'm so happy you liked my previous manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is another one, made for contest with pastel shades of polishes:


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy you liked my previous manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is another one, made for contest with pastel shades of polishes:







 How do you to it?? This looks amazing!


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you to it?? This looks amazing!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You have details on my blog, but this is summary:

First I've polished my nails with silver polish, when it dried I've putted foil stripes and over that I've layerd blue polish. Then I've removed foil stripes and this is the result  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> I'm so happy you liked my previous manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here is another one, made for contest with pastel shades of polishes:


 OH MY GOD...I love this!!! ::swoooon::


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love it!


 Thanks Cookie



!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love it! Reminds me of jawbreakers






, I was out today and was told it looked like sprinkles lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First successful striped mani!!
> 
> Zoya polishes -- Tallulah and Gilda


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy you liked my previous manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is another one, made for contest with pastel shades of polishes:


 So pretty, love the colors and design.


----------



## Jessismith

> I'm so happy you liked my previous manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here is another one, made for contest with pastel shades of polishes:


 That looks awesome! Great color combo.


----------



## AmandaM

OMG I love your mani llly Ema!!!!


----------



## AmandaM

> First... Today I'm wearing Taylor by Julep. Â I'm wearing it because I went insane and decided that the perfect time to attempt to use a stamper for the first time was just after midnight when I was nail art coveting the gorgeous Camo nail Scooby384 posted. Â
> 
> Â I'm rapidly falling out of love with Julep's Cremes - with a few exceptions they aren't easy to work with. Â Especially after midnight. Â  *I'm not sure where to post this kind of stuff so apologies if this isn't the place*. Â  Â I went to Sally Beauty Supply this morning - looking for orange sticks. Â  Turns out they are having a Buy 2 Get 1 Free on Nail stuff and are offering their Sally Beauty Card for $2.50 with a $5.00 off your next purchase coupon. Â  I saved $26.00 off my purchase which included Nail Polish (Orly, China Glaze and Finger Paints) some Nail Art Pens and a few other things - which was more than half of what my total turned out to be without the sale, discounts and coupons they had going on. Â Â
> 
> The Nail Polish I picked up this morning because I am insane and because I couldn't resist the Buy 2 Get 1 deal. Â


 This was me as well yesterday... Even though they aren't newest of shades I went with all China Glaze Flying Dragon (neon) Shocking Pink and In The Lime Light (neon) I wanted to get a few more put I had to get hair care products ... That's really what I had went in for in the beginning but I always go straight to the nail polish after I get everything else I'm needing....


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First successful striped mani!!
> 
> Zoya polishes -- Tallulah and Gilda


Love the color choice! Congrats on your successful mani, I can never get stripes right lol


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy you liked my previous manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is another one, made for contest with pastel shades of polishes:


Love this so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmandaM

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen natural white base  (French manicure set) and 3 coats of 365 Days of Color Eggcentric Bunny.  I couldn't capture all the simmer but it shines so much in person.


 
I REALLY LOVE this too....  very classic clean and feminine...


----------



## tulosai

Two coats of Opi I'll Theodora You topped by one coat of Enchanted Polish Tummy Time.





And this is a better pic of Hare's Amythystos, which I was wearing till this evening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmeliaPond

My nails are somewhat *Doctor Who* related... I call it my Tardis look. 









The blue is called OPI Eurso Euro, and the glitter is Lights of Emerald City, from the Oz collection.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so happy you liked my previous manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is another one, made for contest with pastel shades of polishes:


 Beyond fabulous!


----------



## sleepykat

I just put on Zoya Ziv. My nails recently broke, so they are nubby now and not as much fun to paint. I don't wear much gold, but I like this one a lot because the tiny flecks flash different colors. This is before cleanup, no top coat, two coats of Ziv:


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY GOD...I love this!!! ::swoooon::





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty, love the colors and design.





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks awesome! Great color combo.





> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love this so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Beyond fabulous!


 Thank you so much girls!







> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just put on Zoya Ziv. My nails recently broke, so they are nubby now and not as much fun to paint. I don't wear much gold, but I like this one a lot because the tiny flecks flash different colors. This is before cleanup, no top coat, two coats of Ziv:


 Looks alomost like foil, beautiful!



> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are somewhat *Doctor Who* related... I call it my Tardis look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is called OPI Eurso Euro, and the glitter is Lights of Emerald City, from the Oz collection.


 Love the combo!


----------



## tasertag

> I just put on Zoya Ziv. My nails recently broke, so they are nubby now and not as much fun to paint. I don't wear much gold, but I like this one a lot because the tiny flecks flash different colors. This is before cleanup, no top coat, two coats of Ziv:


 I just ordered this and it looks fabulous on you. I can't wait until mine comes.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just put on Zoya Ziv. My nails recently broke, so they are nubby now and not as much fun to paint. I don't wear much gold, but I like this one a lot because the tiny flecks flash different colors. This is before cleanup, no top coat, two coats of Ziv:


GORGEOUS gold! Love it! Your nails broke too huh? So did mine! It's such a bummer isn't it? I had to cut mine down because two of them broke (pointer and middle) and I was whimpering the whole time while I cut off my perfectly good thumb, ring and pinky long nails. It's just so weird to have three long nails and two short stubbier ones! My pinky nails seriously never break, it's always the pointer and middle fingers...mean ol' fingers, breaking my nails! lol


----------



## diana16

My nails broke too at work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was so sad when i had to cut them


----------



## OiiO

Love this polish, it's my go-to gold! It looks fabulous on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And sign me up for the broken nails club, I just broke 4 while cleaning my place this weekend.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just put on Zoya Ziv. My nails recently broke, so they are nubby now and not as much fun to paint. I don't wear much gold, but I like this one a lot because the tiny flecks flash different colors. This is before cleanup, no top coat, two coats of Ziv:







  


> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails broke too at work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was so sad when i had to cut them


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> GORGEOUS gold! Love it! Your nails broke too huh? So did mine! It's such a bummer isn't it? I had to cut mine down because two of them broke (pointer and middle) and I was whimpering the whole time while I cut off my perfectly good thumb, ring and pinky long nails. It's just so weird to have three long nails and two short stubbier ones! My pinky nails seriously never break, it's always the pointer and middle fingers...mean ol' fingers, breaking my nails! lol


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails broke too at work!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was so sad when i had to cut them


It's a sad broken nail day!





Group hug!


----------



## fanchette

Essie lion around and infatuation with julep kate dots


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie lion around and infatuation with julep kate dots


CUTE!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie lion around and infatuation with julep kate dots


 Pretty!


----------



## OiiO

Ok here's my mani! This is OPI Keep Off the Grass! from a 2004!! Limited Edition set.

It's considered to be a very rare nail polish color, and this bottle is really 9 years old, I had to thin it out a little bit to use it.

In the bottle the color is a pale celery green with fine silver shimmer, but it doesn't look even close to that on the nails. I think it's more of a shimmery champagne pistachio, which is still pretty, but I really wish it was true to the bottle. I hope OPI can make a shade that looks like that someday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ericachristina

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another sparkler - Sally Hansen Lustre Shine - Lava
> 
> There is a pretty pinkish shimmer that is not coming through here.


 I need this orange in my collection! so pretty


----------



## diana16

What a pretty green! Perfect for spring.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok here's my mani! This is OPI Keep Off the Grass! from a 2004!! Limited Edition set.
> 
> It's considered to be a very rare nail polish color, and this bottle is really 9 years old, I had to thin it out a little bit to use it.
> 
> In the bottle the color is a pale celery green with fine silver shimmer, but it doesn't look even close to that on the nails. I think it's more of a shimmery champagne pistachio, which is still pretty, but I really wish it was true to the bottle. I hope OPI can make a shade that looks like that someday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie lion around and infatuation with julep kate dots


 This is super cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai

I like the color it is on but I hear you about wishing it were truer to the bottle.  I never buy a color anymore without going online to look at swatches.  How cool that this is such a rare color though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok here's my mani! This is OPI Keep Off the Grass! from a 2004!! Limited Edition set.
> 
> It's considered to be a very rare nail polish color, and this bottle is really 9 years old, I had to thin it out a little bit to use it.
> 
> In the bottle the color is a pale celery green with fine silver shimmer, but it doesn't look even close to that on the nails. I think it's more of a shimmery champagne pistachio, which is still pretty, but I really wish it was true to the bottle. I hope OPI can make a shade that looks like that someday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Had a lot of tip wear and chipping from cooking and cleaning all day yesterday, so I added silver tips (Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Celeb City). It was done freehand because I was too lazy to find tape to use.


----------



## fanchette

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> CUTE!





> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty!





> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is super cute!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!!!!!! I just did two coats of each pink on 1/2 of the nail, then used the dots to cover up my "straight" line in the middle.


----------



## Ericachristina

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok here's my mani! This is OPI Keep Off the Grass! from a 2004!! Limited Edition set.
> 
> It's considered to be a very rare nail polish color, and this bottle is really 9 years old, I had to thin it out a little bit to use it.
> 
> In the bottle the color is a pale celery green with fine silver shimmer, but it doesn't look even close to that on the nails. I think it's more of a shimmery champagne pistachio, which is still pretty, but I really wish it was true to the bottle. I hope OPI can make a shade that looks like that someday  /emoticons/[email protected]x.png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I just saw this on your blog! very different I like it!


----------



## OiiO

Thank you so much, girls! 

I'm on a roll today and I just repainted my nails again because I couldn't resist Sally Hansen's Jaded I just received in my Allure Summer beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here are the swatches against an authentic Tiffany jewelry bag, I think the color is really close!











> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw this on your blog! very different I like it!


 


> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the color it is on but I hear you about wishing it were truer to the bottle.  I never buy a color anymore without going online to look at swatches.  How cool that this is such a rare color though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 


> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a pretty green! Perfect for spring.


----------



## flawlessme06

Maybelline Color Show in Bold gold


----------



## BeautyJunction

I'm wearing Bourjois 10 Days No Chips polish in shade #14 (there is no name on the bottle) stamped over with Konad Special Polish. The stamping came out quite wonky, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katie danielle

Such a close match! Love it.



> Thank you so much, girls!Â  I'm on a roll today and I just repainted my nails again because I couldn't resist Sally Hansen's Jaded I just received in my Allure Summer beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Here are the swatches against an authentic Tiffany jewelry bag, I think the color is really close!


----------



## Ericachristina

That Tiffany blue color is beautiful!


----------



## Jessismith

> Thank you so much, girls!Â  I'm on a roll today and I just repainted my nails again because I couldn't resist Sally Hansen's Jaded I just received in my Allure Summer beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Here are the swatches against an authentic Tiffany jewelry bag, I think the color is really close!


 So beauteous!!!


----------



## hiheather




----------



## MissLindaJean

I love the neon @hiheather! This is a few days old, so excuse the wear and tear.. although it's held up well! Zoya Kali, with accents of Neely and Essie Stroke of Brilliance.


----------



## amandah

> I love the neon @hiheather! This is a few days old, so excuse the wear and tear.. although it's held up well! Zoya Kali, with accents of Neely and Essie Stroke of Brilliance.


 Wow. I LOVE this!


----------



## Marj B

Great Tardis nails, Amy! It is the perfect color







> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are somewhat *Doctor Who* related... I call it my Tardis look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is called OPI Eurso Euro, and the glitter is Lights of Emerald City, from the Oz collection.


----------



## Marj B

I never buy Sally Hansen products but now I am so tempted to buy!


----------



## hiheather

> I love the neon @hiheather! This is a few days old, so excuse the wear and tear.. although it's held up well! Zoya Kali, with accents of Neely and Essie Stroke of Brilliance.


 Thanks! Love your mani as well!


----------



## Marj B

I was able to "unpatch " a nail tonight because it finally grew out. If your nail just breaks a little and is so close that it's going to bleed if you cut it off, patch it.Or, if you don't want to have to cut your long nail....patch it. I use nail glue and teabag paper. Dump out the tea, cut a patch and put glue on the break then cover with the teabag patch.Make sure the tea bag is soaked through w/ glue. Let it dry, file smooth, put on ridgefiller, dry, polish as usual. I have 3 patches right now but you would never know! And it's a pretty cheap fix!!

I never buy Sally Hansen products but that Jaded is so pretty it's tempting me!

Love the 2 pinks with the dots down the center.

The gold is beautiful.

Right now my nails have no color, just the foundation. Not sure what I want to do!


----------



## acostakk

I put Wet n Wild "9.0.2.1.Orange" on yesterday. It took 3 coats to really pop, at first it was just a shimmery pale peach. The husband liked it, but I just wasn't feeling it. Sooooooo.... I added a tip in Milani Neon "Pink Hottie". This is what happens when momma drinks wine and daddy puts the kiddo to bed.


----------



## diana16

Added this to my wish list! I have been looking for a color like that forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much, girls!
> 
> I'm on a roll today and I just repainted my nails again because I couldn't resist Sally Hansen's Jaded I just received in my Allure Summer beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here are the swatches against an authentic Tiffany jewelry bag, I think the color is really close!


----------



## jennm149

I couldn't wait to try the SH Jaded but mine looks much more green to me (this is inside no flash)



I didn't like the formula much. This is 3 coats and still has some streaks. It's lost its shine, too. Did you use base/top coat? .


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Zoya Pixie Dust "Nyx"...2 coats but so in love!


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Pixie Dust "Nyx"...2 coats but so in love!


 Soo soo pretty and feminine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much, girls!
> 
> I'm on a roll today and I just repainted my nails again because I couldn't resist Sally Hansen's Jaded I just received in my Allure Summer beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here are the swatches against an authentic Tiffany jewelry bag, I think the color is really close!


A TIFFANY BLUE! I'm madly in love with this. I ADORE Tiffany Blue!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Pixie Dust "Nyx"...2 coats but so in love!


 So delicate and such a gorgeous color, loooove


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So delicate and such a gorgeous color, loooove


 Thanks! I can't wait to get the Summer colors!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Soo soo pretty and feminine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!


----------



## tulosai

Gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Pixie Dust "Nyx"...2 coats but so in love!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous!


 Thanks, I think so too!


----------



## DonnaD

I wanted to do my nails last night but I wasn't feeling the creativity to do nail art.  I'm a polish hoarder and I went through my box of ancient polish and found a L'oreal Jet Set in the colour Move Out I bought in 1998...really.  I remembered loving it at the time so I decided to try it again.  It's still as awesome as I remember.   It's a semi-matte chocolate brown.  I've never found a brown I like more.





 I have a ton of more than 10 years old polishes and they're all in really good condition.  These things never go bad although some do get a stronger odor.  This one didn't have a stronger odor and it went on like a dream.  I'm going to have to pull out my box of oldies but goodies more often.


----------



## DonnaD

I have the same colour.  My husband, who always has an opinion lol, hates it.  Are you in the US?  If so, I wouldn't mind sending it your way.  PM me.



> Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need this orange in my collection! so pretty


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to do my nails last night but I wasn't feeling the creativity to do nail art.  I'm a polish hoarder and I went through my box of ancient polish and found a L'oreal Jet Set in the colour Move Out I bought in 1998...really.  I remembered loving it at the time so I decided to try it again.  It's still as awesome as I remember.   It's a semi-matte chocolate brown.  I've never found a brown I like more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ton of more than 10 years old polishes and they're all in really good condition.  These things never go bad although some do get a stronger odor.  This one didn't have a stronger odor and it went on like a dream.  *I'm going to have to pull out my box of oldies but goodies more often*.


 Love that color! I feel like I started a trend here with the vintage polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It would be very interesting to see everyone's oldschool stashes!


----------



## jennm149

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to do my nails last night but I wasn't feeling the creativity to do nail art.  I'm a polish hoarder and I went through my box of ancient polish and found a L'oreal Jet Set in the colour Move Out I bought in 1998...really.  I remembered loving it at the time so I decided to try it again.  It's still as awesome as I remember.   It's a semi-matte chocolate brown.  I've never found a brown I like more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ton of more than 10 years old polishes and they're all in really good condition.  These things never go bad although some do get a stronger odor.  This one didn't have a stronger odor and it went on like a dream.  I'm going to have to pull out my box of oldies but goodies more often.


 That is just about that most gorgeous shade of chocolate I've ever seen not on a dessert!  So awesome that you all are finding you can use older polishes -- the pistachio OPI Anastasia had on yesterday was really pretty, too.


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to do my nails last night but I wasn't feeling the creativity to do nail art.  I'm a polish hoarder and I went through my box of ancient polish and found a L'oreal Jet Set in the colour Move Out I bought in 1998...really.  I remembered loving it at the time so I decided to try it again.  It's still as awesome as I remember.   It's a semi-matte chocolate brown.  I've never found a brown I like more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ton of more than 10 years old polishes and they're all in really good condition.  These things never go bad although some do get a stronger odor.  This one didn't have a stronger odor and it went on like a dream.  I'm going to have to pull out my box of oldies but goodies more often.


 You are lucky none of them are bad.  Do you have to use polish thinner or are they just miraculously intact? It varies a lot with my polishes, even of the same brand, same collection.  I have an essie from maybe 2 years ago max that needs thinner in the worst way; I have another I got the same day, also Essie, that still glides on like a dream.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AmandaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen natural white base  (French manicure set) and 3 coats of 365 Days of Color Eggcentric Bunny.  I couldn't capture all the simmer but it shines so much in person.
> I REALLY LOVE this too....  very classic clean and feminine...
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two coats of Opi I'll Theodora You topped by one coat of Enchanted Polish Tummy Time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is a better pic of Hare's Amythystos, which I was wearing till this evening  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love your manis!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OH MY GOD...I love this!!! ::swoooon::
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty, love the colors and design.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks awesome! Great color combo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love this so much!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Beyond fabulous!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much girls!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just put on Zoya Ziv. My nails recently broke, so they are nubby now and not as much fun to paint. I don't wear much gold, but I like this one a lot because the tiny flecks flash different colors. This is before cleanup, no top coat, two coats of Ziv:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looks alomost like foil, beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are somewhat *Doctor Who* related... I call it my Tardis look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is called OPI Eurso Euro, and the glitter is Lights of Emerald City, from the Oz collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love the combo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AmeliaPond* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are somewhat *Doctor Who* related... I call it my Tardis look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The blue is called OPI Eurso Euro, and the glitter is Lights of Emerald City, from the Oz collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That blue is so pretty!
Click to expand...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just put on Zoya Ziv. My nails recently broke, so they are nubby now and not as much fun to paint. I don't wear much gold, but I like this one a lot because the tiny flecks flash different colors. This is before cleanup, no top coat, two coats of Ziv:


 So pretty, that color looks great on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie lion around and infatuation with julep kate dots


 Lovely nails!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok here's my mani! This is OPI Keep Off the Grass! from a 2004!! Limited Edition set.
> 
> It's considered to be a very rare nail polish color, and this bottle is really 9 years old, I had to thin it out a little bit to use it.
> 
> In the bottle the color is a pale celery green with fine silver shimmer, but it doesn't look even close to that on the nails. I think it's more of a shimmery champagne pistachio, which is still pretty, but I really wish it was true to the bottle. I hope OPI can make a shade that looks like that someday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a lot of tip wear and chipping from cooking and cleaning all day yesterday, so I added silver tips (Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Celeb City). It was done freehand because I was too lazy to find tape to use.


 Cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you so much, girls!
> 
> I'm on a roll today and I just repainted my nails again because I couldn't resist Sally Hansen's Jaded I just received in my Allure Summer beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here are the swatches against an authentic Tiffany jewelry bag, I think the color is really close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw this on your blog! very different I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the color it is on but I hear you about wishing it were truer to the bottle.  I never buy a color anymore without going online to look at swatches.  How cool that this is such a rare color though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a pretty green! Perfect for spring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So pretty I need this!
Click to expand...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Bourjois 10 Days No Chips polish in shade #14 (there is no name on the bottle) stamped over with Konad Special Polish. The stamping came out quite wonky, though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love the neon @hiheather!
> 
> This is a few days old, so excuse the wear and tear.. although it's held up well! Zoya Kali, with accents of Neely and Essie Stroke of Brilliance.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I put Wet n Wild "9.0.2.1.Orange" on yesterday. It took 3 coats to really pop, at first it was just a shimmery pale peach. The husband liked it, but I just wasn't feeling it. Sooooooo.... I added a tip in Milani Neon "Pink Hottie". This is what happens when momma drinks wine and daddy puts the kiddo to bed.


 Perfect for summer!


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your manis!


 Thank you SO much!!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Pixie Dust "Nyx"...2 coats but so in love!


 So sparkly love it!


----------



## Jessismith

Love!!



> Zoya Pixie Dust "Nyx"...2 coats but so in love!


 I just love a good brown! You have a very nice one there. One of my fav browns is in the queue for me next week. They're not just for autumn anymore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


>


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to do my nails last night but I wasn't feeling the creativity to do nail art.  I'm a polish hoarder and I went through my box of ancient polish and found a L'oreal Jet Set in the colour Move Out I bought in 1998...really.  I remembered loving it at the time so I decided to try it again.  It's still as awesome as I remember.   It's a semi-matte chocolate brown.  I've never found a brown I like more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ton of more than 10 years old polishes and they're all in really good condition.  These things never go bad although some do get a stronger odor.  This one didn't have a stronger odor and it went on like a dream.  I'm going to have to pull out my box of oldies but goodies more often.


 That's such a great color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have the same colour.  My husband, who always has an opinion lol, hates it.  Are you in the US?  If so, I wouldn't mind sending it your way.  PM me.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ericachristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need this orange in my collection! so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty!


----------



## tasertag

> I wanted to do my nails last night but I wasn't feeling the creativity to do nail art. Â I'm a polish hoarder and I went through my box of ancient polish and found a L'oreal Jet Set in the colour Move Out I bought in 1998...really. Â I remembered loving it at the time so I decided to try it again. Â It's still as awesome as I remember. Â  It's a semi-matte chocolate brown. Â I've never found a brown I like more.
> 
> Â I have a ton of more than 10 years old polishes and they're all in really good condition. Â These things never go bad although some do get a stronger odor. Â This one didn't have a stronger odor and it went on like a dream. Â I'm going to have to pull out my box of oldies but goodies more often.


 I'm in search of the "true" brown color. Most I find are more red than I'd like. I think this is by far the best brown that I've seen.


----------



## Jessismith

L'Oreal Butterfly Kisses


----------



## lovepink

So pretty!  is this color currently in stores or this this from the "oldie but goodie collection?" (and no offense meant by revisiting polishes I was trying to be funny!)



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> L'Oreal Butterfly Kisses


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wanted to do my nails last night but I wasn't feeling the creativity to do nail art.  I'm a polish hoarder and I went through my box of ancient polish and found a L'oreal Jet Set in the colour Move Out I bought in 1998...really.  I remembered loving it at the time so I decided to try it again.  It's still as awesome as I remember.   It's a semi-matte chocolate brown.  I've never found a brown I like more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a ton of more than 10 years old polishes and they're all in really good condition.  These things never go bad although some do get a stronger odor.  This one didn't have a stronger odor and it went on like a dream.  I'm going to have to pull out my box of oldies but goodies more often.


 I LOVE this brown! I've never really seen a true brown polish that I truly loved...this is IT. Although, I wanna take a bite outta your nails, it looks like tasty tasty chocolate! lol!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L'Oreal Butterfly Kisses


 What a darling pink! Gorgeous! Applied excellently too


----------



## DonnaD

The brown was pretty much miraculously perfect.  Odd, because it was a half used bottle because I remember wearing it a lot.  That is probably the absolute best brown I've ever seen.

There's about 30 bottles of polish my old polish box and I went through them all.  I threw out one and used thinner on two of them.  They're just really holding up well.  I don't know if it helps that I keep them on the top shelf of a dark closet.  I do shake them up a couple of times a year though lol.

The one I threw away was a Maybelline Express Finish in Plush Purple.  It stunk so bad I just tossed it.   I have about 6 Maybelline Express Finish in that box and I know I bought them all at the same time in 1999.  The rest of them were perfectly fine.  I also have several of the L'Oreal Jet Set, which is the same brand as the brown I'm wearing, and those are all perfect too.



> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You are lucky none of them are bad.  Do you have to use polish thinner or are they just miraculously intact? It varies a lot with my polishes, even of the same brand, same collection.  I have an essie from maybe 2 years ago max that needs thinner in the worst way; I have another I got the same day, also Essie, that still glides on like a dream.


----------



## DonnaD

What's your favourite brown?  I've never found one I like better than this old L'Oreal.  I wish they still made it.



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love!!
> I just love a good brown! You have a very nice one there. One of my fav browns is in the queue for me next week. They're not just for autumn anymore


----------



## DonnaD

It really is.  It's even nicer in person.  A photographer I am not.  I have never found a brown I like as much as I like this one...which is why I never threw it out.  There's only half a bottle left though.  :sadpants:



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm in search of the "true" brown color. Most I find are more red than I'd like. I think this is by far the best brown that I've seen.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L'Oreal Butterfly Kisses


 That color is so pretty!


----------



## Illy Ema

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in search of the "true" brown color. Most I find are more red than I'd like. I think this is by far the best brown that I've seen.


 I love browns. Tell me the type of shade (dark, light, medium) and I will recommend you some without red tone in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L'Oreal Butterfly Kisses


Beautiful! Reminds me of Bujoris no. 14  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks yous guys! This was still in the regular L'Oreal display last I looked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> So pretty! Â is this color currently in stores or this this from the "oldie but goodie collection?" (and no offense meant by revisiting polishes I was trying to be funny!)


 I'll be pulling out Nina Ultra Pro Maple Syrup sometime next week. It's kind of a root beer color.



> What's your favourite brown? Â I've never found one I like better than this old L'Oreal. Â I wish they still made it.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So sparkly love it!





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love!!
> 
> I just love a good brown! You have a very nice one there. One of my fav browns is in the queue for me next week. They're not just for autumn anymore


 Thanks, I'm starting to love sparkle(glitter) &amp; maybe Mattes!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Such a pretty pink, love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

This is the cravebox's "The Mindy Project" over OPI's Liquid Sand in "Stay the Night" I love the combo...


----------



## FrostKitty

Hello all!   

Today I'm wearing OPI's I Saw, You Saw, Warsaw.    I also decided that the only way I can wear glitter top coats is to just do one nail.   So I did one nail on each hand with Piggy Polish Finger Fireworks.  I got the Piggy Polish at Ulta with a reward certificate - so glittery win!! 





I really like the OPI... it's a great pure navy blue that looks amazing on my nails.   

I meant to take pictures of my nails on Monday - I painted them with Julep's Trina on Sunday night.  Trina is a gorgeous color,.Unfortunately, it chipped beyond the telling of it in less than one day - a day spent doing little more than typing and shopping.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Today I'm wearing Zoya "Josie", not really sure why I painted my nails when I have to water the neighbor's garden in a moment...


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya "Josie", not really sure why I painted my nails when I have to water the neighbor's garden in a moment...


gorgeous color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the cravebox's "The Mindy Project" over OPI's Liquid Sand in "Stay the Night" I love the combo...


 That's such a pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> Today I'm wearing OPI's I Saw, You Saw, Warsaw.    I also decided that the only way I can wear glitter top coats is to just do one nail.   So I did one nail on each hand with Piggy Polish Finger Fireworks.  I got the Piggy Polish at Ulta with a reward certificate - so glittery win!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the OPI... it's a great pure navy blue that looks amazing on my nails.
> 
> I meant to take pictures of my nails on Monday - I painted them with Julep's Trina on Sunday night.  Trina is a gorgeous color,.Unfortunately, it chipped beyond the telling of it in less than one day - a day spent doing little more than typing and shopping.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya "Josie", not really sure why I painted my nails when I have to water the neighbor's garden in a moment...


 I love that color! I think I need it.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> gorgeous color!


 thanks, it is! I love it!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that color! I think I need it.


 yes, you do! I don't own a lot of green polishes so I justified it that way. I have Essie Mint Mojito as well but I think it's a little bit different.


----------



## BooDawling

A nude colour by The Colour Institue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice and plain might go for a more dramatic/theatrical colour tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya "Josie", not really sure why I painted my nails when I have to water the neighbor's garden in a moment...


 That is such a nice and fresh green! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that color! I think I need it.
> yes, you do! I don't own a lot of green polishes so I justified it that way. I have Essie Mint Mojito as well but I think it's a little bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to get that color too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is such a nice and fresh green! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks, that describes it perfectly; Fresh!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


 Love that, now that's a Happy Manicure!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to get that color too!


 I'm the worst enabler, I have somewhere over 300 polishes but with every new collection that comes out, I feel like I need to justify it to myself that it "may" be a shade different. haha


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


 I love it, made me smile just looking at your nails.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want to get that color too!
> I'm the worst enabler, I have somewhere over 300 polishes but with every new collection that comes out, I feel like I need to justify it to myself that it "may" be a shade different. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol I don't have that many but I have a long list of polishes I want. The hubby laughs when I tell him I need it, he's like no you want im like no NEED!


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


I love this, so cute! I think this mani will brighten any ones day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

That's just so adorable!!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


----------



## LolaJay

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


LOVE THIS!!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE THIS!!!





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's just so adorable!!





> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this, so cute! I think this mani will brighten any ones day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> , now that's a Happy Manicure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it, made me smile just looking at your nails.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks ladies! It is a very happy mani! I love how all the smileys are overlapped, so it looks like they are stacked on each other
Click to expand...


----------



## tulosai

OMG major mani envy!!!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The one I threw away was a Maybelline Express Finish in Plush Purple.  It stunk so bad I just tossed it.   I have about 6 Maybelline Express Finish in that box and I know I bought them all at the same time in 1999.  The rest of them were perfectly fine.  I also have several of the L'Oreal Jet Set, which is the same brand as the brown I'm wearing, and those are all perfect too.


 I'm impressed you can remember which year you bought polish in almost 15 years ago.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya "Josie", not really sure why I painted my nails when I have to water the neighbor's garden in a moment...


 Wow, I love this! I don't think I own one like it. I think I'll have to buy this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

This is ridiculously cute! I love it!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


----------



## Jessismith

It must be the 'green thumb' in you! LOL! cute color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Today I'm wearing Zoya "Josie", not really sure why I painted my nails when I have to water the neighbor's garden in a moment...


 You just turned my drab day to smiles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


----------



## amandah

My order of hare polishes came in today, and I can't decide which one to wear first.... they are so beautifully sparkly. I'm sure this pic does them no justice, but which do you vote for?


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It must be the 'green thumb' in you! LOL! cute color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just turned my drab day to smiles


 haha! love it!


----------



## tasertag

> Today I'm wearing Zoya "Josie", not really sure why I painted my nails when I have to water the neighbor's garden in a moment...


 This looks like a great green for springtime.


> This is the cravebox's "The Mindy Project" over OPI's Liquid Sand in "Stay the Night" I love the combo...


 I like how sparkly this looks.


> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


 IT'S SO HAPPY! Makes me smile  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

I'm wearing Zoya's Juicy with Zoya's Manhattan on top. I think Juicy's formula is one of the best that I've used. It dries a little flat but after a top coat it pretty awesome. The only issue is that I've noticed some black flecks. Not sure if its in the bottle or if it's a remnant of my last mani with glitter. I might contact Zoya about it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My order of hare polishes came in today, and I can't decide which one to wear first.... they are so beautifully sparkly. I'm sure this pic does them no justice, but which do you vote for?


 Those are all so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya's Juicy with Zoya's Manhattan on top. I think Juicy's formula is one of the best that I've used. It dries a little flat but after a top coat it pretty awesome. The only issue is that I've noticed some black flecks. Not sure if its in the bottle or if it's a remnant of my last mani with glitter. I might contact Zoya about it.


 That's a pretty combo.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This looks like a great green for springtime.
> 
> I like how sparkly this looks.
> 
> IT'S SO HAPPY! Makes me smile


 Thanks, when I was putting it on I was thinking: "oh gees how am I ever going to change my polish this Spring?"


----------



## DonnaD

Oh wow.  That's a gorgeous brown.  I just bought it lol.  I have no willpower.



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks yous guys!
> 
> 
> This was still in the regular L'Oreal display last I looked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be pulling out Nina Ultra Pro Maple Syrup sometime next week. It's kind of a root beer color.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love browns. Tell me the type of shade (dark, light, medium) and I will recommend you some without red tone in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I'm looking for a medium shade of brown. I think it's amazing how complex the color brown can be.


----------



## AmandaM

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My order of hare polishes came in today, and I can't decide which one to wear first.... they are so beautifully sparkly. I'm sure this pic does them no justice, but which do you vote for?


 OOOOoooo!!!!  The color on the end to the right makes my mouth water.... LOVE!!!!


----------



## amandah

> OOOOoooo!!!!Â  The color on the end to the right makes my mouth water.... LOVE!!!!Â  :heart:


 It is beautiful. The glitter in it is like a purpley blueish color. If my apt lighting wasn't so crappy, i would try and get a better pic for you.


----------



## Lolo22

> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304


Oh my god that is so cute! I would happy all day if I had those nails


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I don't have that many but I have a long list of polishes I want. The hubby laughs when I tell him I need it, he's like no you want im like no NEED!


 THIS IS SO TRUE. Men do not understand. It brightens our day, lightens our load, puts a sparkle in our eye, gives us warm fuzzies, makes us giddy and all in all puts us in the best possible mood to deal with hubbys/significant others....technically they should WANT us to have them too. It makes their life so happy in the long run! Like Momma always says...Happy Wife, Happy Life!


----------



## Marj B

The last one is my fave!



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order of hare polishes came in today, and I can't decide which one to wear first.... they are so beautifully sparkly. I'm sure this pic does them no justice, but which do you vote for?


----------



## DonnaD

So I tried to duplicate some nail art I saw on someone's blog.  I need to hire someone to be my personal dotter.  It's freakin' hard trying to get all this dots straight!  Then I messed up the pinky putting on the top coat too soon, oh well.  It's kinda funky and from a distance, it probably looks great.  Oddly, my right hand came out better than my left...that's a miracle!

The pink is Kleancolor Neon Pink and the blue is Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Blue Me Away.


----------



## DonnaD

I'm partial to that pink in the middle!



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My order of hare polishes came in today, and I can't decide which one to wear first.... they are so beautifully sparkly. I'm sure this pic does them no justice, but which do you vote for?


----------



## DonnaD

Awesome job.  I'm still trying to get the hang of stamping.  I need to practice on bare nails but my nails are never bare. 



  You've inspired me to give it a shot next time I go to change colours.



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This looks like a great green for springtime.
> I like how sparkly this looks.
> IT'S SO HAPPY! Makes me smile


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome job.  I'm still trying to get the hang of stamping.  I need to practice on bare nails but my nails are never bare.
> 
> 
> 
> You've inspired me to give it a shot next time I go to change colours.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This looks like a great green for springtime.
> 
> I like how sparkly this looks.
> 
> IT'S SO HAPPY! Makes me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG major mani envy!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is ridiculously cute! I love it!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You just turned my drab day to smiles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IT'S SO HAPPY! Makes me smile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club Daisy Does It + Bundle Monster Stamping Plate BM-304
> Oh my god that is so cute! I would happy all day if I had those nails  Thanks so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## marrymemakeup

Wow ... smiley nail art it is damn cute and pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would try this on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Wow ... smiley nail art it is damn cute and pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would try this on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you.. you should!


----------



## tasertag

> THIS IS SO TRUE. Men do not understand. It brightens our day, lightens our load, puts a sparkle in our eye, gives us warm fuzzies, makes us giddy and all in all puts us in the best possible mood to deal with hubbys/significant others....technically they should WANT us to have them too. It makes their life so happy in the long run! Like Momma always says...Happy Wife, Happy Life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was ogling at some polish that I had in my amazon cart. When my bf wanted to make an order he asked if he should leave it in the cart. I said that he could take it out because I already spent a lot that month. He said, "but it makes you happy!" And he bought it for me anyways. I think he's a keeper  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

Sorry double post


----------



## tasertag

Ugh. Stupid ipad. Triple post


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was ogling at some polish that I had in my amazon cart. When my bf wanted to make an order he asked if he should leave it in the cart. I said that he could take it out because I already spent a lot that month. He said, "but it makes you happy!" And he bought it for me anyways. I think he's a keeper


Now that's a good man! lol


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was ogling at some polish that I had in my amazon cart. When my bf wanted to make an order he asked if he should leave it in the cart. I said that he could take it out because I already spent a lot that month. He said, "but it makes you happy!" And he bought it for me anyways. I think he's a keeper


My bf finally understands my nail polish addiction and now he offers to buy me some all the time lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> definately keepers


----------



## starletta8

I'm totally out of season with Zoya Raven topped with Zoya Gilty.


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *starletta8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm totally out of season with Zoya Raven topped with Zoya Gilty.


 I don't usually follow nail polish seasons even though I know it makes me an oddball.  I just kind of wear what color I want.  To be honest no one ever notices my nails but me anyway haha.

On a happier note after kitten proofing my kitchen last night one of my nails has a chip which means I can use a new polish tonight.  Way too excited by this.


----------



## DonnaD

Yes, oops.  I quoted the wrong post.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me?


----------



## DonnaD

I don't follow seasons either.  I just choose my colour based on what strikes my fancy.  I wear white after Labor Day too.  







> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't usually follow nail polish seasons even though I know it makes me an oddball.  I just kind of wear what color I want.  To be honest no one ever notices my nails but me anyway haha.
> 
> On a happier note after kitten proofing my kitchen last night one of my nails has a chip which means I can use a new polish tonight.  Way too excited by this.


----------



## DonnaD

I remember because I was working at CVS at the time and with the employee discounts and benefits, I used to spend half my pay check on polish and makeup.  There was about a 5 year span of time where I bought no polish at all because I was going to the salon to have them done...2000-2005...so I have a better frame of reference based on that too.

My memory also works off of music.  Many times I can remember the year of something based on what music I was listening to.  

Now if I could only remember what I walked into the kitchen for....



> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm impressed you can remember which year you bought polish in almost 15 years ago.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I remember because I was working at CVS at the time and with the employee discounts and benefits, I used to spend half my pay check on polish and makeup.  There was about a 5 year span of time where I bought no polish at all because I was going to the salon to have them done...2000-2005...so I have a better frame of reference based on that too.
> 
> My memory also works off of music.  Many times I can remember the year of something based on what music I was listening to.
> 
> *Now if I could only remember what I walked into the kitchen for....*


 I LOVE THIS! I'm always just bumfuzzled that I'm told by EVERYONE I know...that I have the best memory. For faces, dates, names, numbers, choreography, music, lyrics, etc. I can remember exactly what I wore on me and hubby's first date 7 years ago. I can remember what I wore the first day of school when I was 5. I have vague memories of being in my parents old house when I was 2! But for the life of me...when I'm talking to someone and I go off on a tangent...or walk into a room where I was about to get something.....it's just GONE. No clue lol


----------



## tasertag

I need some help and I thought you ladies were the right people to ask. I'm getting ready to graduate my masters program and unfortunately my family wants me to go to commencement. So obviously, I'd like to match my nails to the school's colors. I'm in search of a "buff" yellow. More like beige than pastel yellow; like a smokey yellow. Any suggestion is welcome!!! THANKS LADIES!


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need some help and I thought you ladies were the right people to ask. I'm getting ready to graduate my masters program and unfortunately my family wants me to go to commencement. So obviously, I'd like to match my nails to the school's colors.
> 
> I'm in search of a "buff" yellow. More like beige than pastel yellow; like a smokey yellow. Any suggestion is welcome!!! THANKS LADIES!


 Chanel has some great looking yellow/beige's, just from searching online, but I know they cost a bit more. But it is a special occasion.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need some help and I thought you ladies were the right people to ask. I'm getting ready to graduate my masters program and unfortunately my family wants me to go to commencement. So obviously, I'd like to match my nails to the school's colors.
> 
> I'm in search of a "buff" yellow. More like beige than pastel yellow; like a smokey yellow. Any suggestion is welcome!!! THANKS LADIES!


 What about My Vampire is Buff from OPI? Is that too beige?


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need some help and I thought you ladies were the right people to ask. I'm getting ready to graduate my masters program and unfortunately my family wants me to go to commencement. So obviously, I'd like to match my nails to the school's colors.
> 
> I'm in search of a "buff" yellow. More like beige than pastel yellow; like a smokey yellow. Any suggestion is welcome!!! THANKS LADIES!


 I know you might not be comfortable sharing this on a forum, and if so that's that, but what school do you go to? I'd be able to point toward a color better if I could look online at what the school color is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Chanel has some great looking yellow/beige's, just from searching online, but I know they cost a bit more. But it is a special occasion.


 I'm thinking the Chanel Beige would work well! But $27! I'd wear it again though.



> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know you might not be comfortable sharing this on a forum, and if so that's that, but what school do you go to? I'd be able to point toward a color better if I could look online at what the school color is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 George Washington University. I was just looking at their website and it's more beige than yellow...should be easier to find. It's just misleading I guess because all the shirts I have are more yellow.


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm thinking the Chanel Beige would work well! But $27! I'd wear it again though.
> 
> George Washington University. I was just looking at their website and it's more beige than yellow...should be easier to find. It's just misleading I guess because all the shirts I have are more yellow.


 Yeah I live in DC and I always thought GWU was Yellow but now I'm looking online and am not so sure...


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah I live in DC and I always thought GWU was Yellow but now I'm looking online and am not so sure...


 Yeah. For my first year of classes I thought it was yellow too. But I read one of those newsletters and they mentioned their colors as blue and buff. If I can't find a "buff" color, I might go retro and wear their original colors of blue and orange. Might go well because my graduation hood for engineering is orange too.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about My Vampire is Buff from OPI? Is that too beige?


 I think it's a little too white... pretty shade though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What about My Vampire is Buff from OPI? Is that too beige?
> I think it's a little too white... pretty shade though.
> 
> Zoya Cho looks close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by alllacqueredup


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, oops.  I quoted the wrong post.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me?
> lol no problem, thanks for the compliment  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

Too bad I just made a Zoya order. I was looking at this one too.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Cho looks close...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by alllacqueredup


 Although I love the Chanel Beige, I don't think I could spluge $27 on beige. I think I'm going to get the China Glaze Kalahari Kiss. I think it's a good combo between beige and yellow.





Photo by: Scragie


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Too bad I just made a Zoya order. I was looking at this one too.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Cho looks close...
> Although I love the Chanel Beige, I don't think I could spluge $27 on beige. I think I'm going to get the China Glaze Kalahari Kiss. I think it's a good combo between beige and yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo by: Scragie


----------



## tasertag

> Oh yeahhhh I didn't even think of that one, and I just wore it!


 LOL. We all go through so many colors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Anyways, thanks for all of the suggestions. I really appreciate everyone's input. Just have to get this ordered and get serious about studying for finals.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Just to share. . My back is killing me, but I managed to swatch most of my polishes! Now. .. what to wear?!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol I don't have that many but I have a long list of polishes I want. The hubby laughs when I tell him I need it, he's like no you want im like no NEED!
> THIS IS SO TRUE. Men do not understand. It brightens our day, lightens our load, puts a sparkle in our eye, gives us warm fuzzies, makes us giddy and all in all puts us in the best possible mood to deal with hubbys/significant others....technically they should WANT us to have them too. It makes their life so happy in the long run! Like Momma always says...Happy Wife, Happy Life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I truly agree with everything you said!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just to share. . My back is killing me, but I managed to swatch most of my polishes! Now. .. what to wear?!


----------



## MissLindaJean

>


 Lol, I like that. I think I've narrowed it down. Will post a pic later.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I tried to duplicate some nail art I saw on someone's blog.  I need to hire someone to be my personal dotter.  It's freakin' hard trying to get all this dots straight!  Then I messed up the pinky putting on the top coat too soon, oh well.  It's kinda funky and from a distance, it probably looks great.  Oddly, my right hand came out better than my left...that's a miracle!
> 
> The pink is Kleancolor Neon Pink and the blue is Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Blue Me Away.


 Love the combo its so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> THIS IS SO TRUE. Men do not understand. It brightens our day, lightens our load, puts a sparkle in our eye, gives us warm fuzzies, makes us giddy and all in all puts us in the best possible mood to deal with hubbys/significant others....technically they should WANT us to have them too. It makes their life so happy in the long run! Like Momma always says...Happy Wife, Happy Life!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was ogling at some polish that I had in my amazon cart. When my bf wanted to make an order he asked if he should leave it in the cart. I said that he could take it out because I already spent a lot that month. He said, "but it makes you happy!" And he bought it for me anyways. I think he's a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's so sweet of him.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just to share. . My back is killing me, but I managed to swatch most of my polishes! Now. .. what to wear?!


 You have an awesome collection. Maybe I should do this with mine to keep track.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *starletta8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm totally out of season with Zoya Raven topped with Zoya Gilty.


 I just got that set from ebay and cant wait to try it out.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just to share. . My back is killing me, but I managed to swatch most of my polishes! Now. .. what to wear?!


 Where did you get these...and what are they called? Also, how do you store them so you don't have to dig thru to look at them...is there a way to chain them together at the ends? So many questions


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *starletta8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm totally out of season with Zoya Raven topped with Zoya Gilty.
> I don't usually follow nail polish seasons even though I know it makes me an oddball.  I just kind of wear what color I want.  To be honest no one ever notices my nails but me anyway haha.
> 
> On a happier note after kitten proofing my kitchen last night one of my nails has a chip which means I can use a new polish tonight.  Way too excited by this.
> 
> I think only fellow nail polish addicts would get excited over this lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just to share. . My back is killing me, but I managed to swatch most of my polishes! Now. .. what to wear?!






 look at all those pretties!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just to share. . My back is killing me, but I managed to swatch most of my polishes! Now. .. what to wear?!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Where did you get these...and what are they called? Also, how do you store them so you don't have to dig thru to look at them...is there a way to chain them together at the ends? So many questionsÂ


 Ebay! Search for nail art tip sticks. These cost $5 and change for 5 sets of 50. Took almost two weeks, but they shipped from China. I want to be more organized with my polish and this is a good way to keep track and not buy dupes. I discovered I own 5 tiffany blue polishes today lol. For anyone who collects or is building their stash, these are super handy. Plus, I can match up glitter/holo/flakie toppers with base colors easier, rather than doing my nails and hating the combos, removing, and starting over!


----------



## JC327

Sally Hansen nail polish strips in Fly With Me topped with 2 coats of Butter London  Frilly Knickers.


----------



## tasertag

> Sally Hansen nail polish strips in Fly With Me topped with 2 coats of Butter LondonÂ  Frilly Knickers.


 Super cute for spring!! I never tried nail strips before.


----------



## katie danielle

Beautiful! Great job, I love butterflies!



> Sally Hansen nail polish strips in Fly With Me topped with 2 coats of Butter LondonÂ  Frilly Knickers.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen nail polish strips in Fly With Me topped with 2 coats of Butter London  Frilly Knickers.


 too cute!


----------



## Marj B

I have to use this pic from"The Daily Varnish" because the one I took came out too dark. This is Sally Girl Coconut from the new scented collection. I love the color and it is wearing very good under the seche vite. I was for sure that when I topped it off with seche vite I wouldn't be able to smell the coconut fragrance. Wrong! I put it on Wednesday and now, Friday morning, I can still smell the coconut scent....very weak but still there! I also got Banana but haven't used it yet. They also have Lime, Grape, Orange and Cherry. For sure I want orange and cherry. I should have gotten more on the buy 2 get 1 free last month! The little caps are hard to get used to but the colors...there are so many for 99 cents. This one covered with only 2 coats.

Photo from The Daily Varnish


----------



## Marj B

This is the cheap "Confetti" brand I bought. It's Belle of the Ball. It's really darker than what I wanted, but for less than a dollar it's fine. It surprised me with the long wear I got from it and when I got a chip I just went back over it and it covered good without being a darker color!


----------



## LolaJay

After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.





Indoors with flash





Indoors without flash


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen nail polish strips in Fly With Me topped with 2 coats of Butter London  Frilly Knickers.
> Super cute for spring!! I never tried nail strips before.
> 
> Thank you!  It was my first time trying them and I love them.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Beautiful! Great job, I love butterflies!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen nail polish strips in Fly With Me topped with 2 coats of Butter London  Frilly Knickers.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen nail polish strips in Fly With Me topped with 2 coats of Butter London  Frilly Knickers.
> too cute!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to use this pic from"The Daily Varnish" because the one I took came out too dark. This is Sally Girl Coconut from the new scented collection. I love the color and it is wearing very good under the seche vite. I was for sure that when I topped it off with seche vite I wouldn't be able to smell the coconut fragrance. Wrong! I put it on Wednesday and now, Friday morning, I can still smell the coconut scent....very weak but still there! I also got Banana but haven't used it yet. They also have Lime, Grape, Orange and Cherry. For sure I want orange and cherry. I should have gotten more on the buy 2 get 1 free last month! The little caps are hard to get used to but the colors...there are so many for 99 cents. This oine covered with only 2 coats.
> 
> Photo from The Daily Varnish


 So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the cheap "Confetti" brand I bought. It's Belle of the Ball. It's really darker than what I wanted, but for less than a dollar it's fine. It surprised me with the long wear I got from it and when I got a chip I just went back over it and it covered good without being a darker color!


 That's such a pretty color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors without flash


 That is seriously pretty!


----------



## acostakk

> After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.
> 
> Indoors with flash
> 
> Indoors without flash


 Very pretty!


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors without flash


 Gorgeous!


----------



## DonnaD

I just did all of my polishes too!  These things are seriously handy and I like them better than the wheels because you can hang them.  There's also more room to write the brand and colour on the stick.

I bought mine off Amazon for $3.98.  They're at $4.98 right now.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008STA7IK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just to share. . My back is killing me, but I managed to swatch most of my polishes! Now. .. what to wear?!


----------



## tasertag

> After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.
> 
> Indoors with flash
> 
> Indoors without flash


 This is so pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

They come from China so slow shipping but they're pretty cheap on Amazon + free shipping.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008STA7IK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

Edited to add:

The come with a bolt and a nut that goes through a hole on the end of the stick.  50 sticks per piece.  You can't really put all 50 on one bolt because they will stick together once polished and be harder to fan out but the bolts and nuts are already in my husband's collection so I didn't have to buy more but I'm sure they're cheap.  I hang them by the bolt on my nail polish rack.  My husband screwed some cup holder hooks on the bottom of the rack for me just for that purpose.  Also, I have some on ball chains and clip ring things...looks like a key chain but it splits open.  I like putting them on those rather than keeping them on the bolts.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get these...and what are they called? Also, how do you store them so you don't have to dig thru to look at them...is there a way to chain them together at the ends? So many questions


----------



## DonnaD

Oh em gee!  I love, love, love this colour!  I have seriously got to stop reading this thread.  You people are enablers!!  I just ordered this, damn you!

Edited to add:  I think I got the last one!  Now it says out of stock.  GAH!  I hope she doesn't email me to tell me she has no more!



> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors without flash


----------



## DonnaD

Duplicate post.  Stupid clicking finger!


----------



## eppy99

So pretty!  What's up with this beer?  Everyone is drinking in, I must go get some!


----------



## eppy99

So pretty!  If you don't mind me asking, are those your natural nails?  If so, what do you use to keep them so healthy?


----------



## barbyechick

i love that i've discovered this thread, i'll play since I just tried out some new colors





colors: Julep Clara and holo-glitter Paris (May It Girl), on it's own Clara is too neon peach? it made my skin tone look awful lol but with the glitter it's absolutely gorgeous, I finally get why people love holos so much, my nails are shining like diamonds!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Where did you get these...and what are they called? Also, how do you store them so you don't have to dig thru to look at them...is there a way to chain them together at the ends? So many questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay! Search for nail art tip sticks. These cost $5 and change for 5 sets of 50. Took almost two weeks, but they shipped from China. I want to be more organized with my polish and this is a good way to keep track and not buy dupes. I discovered I own 5 tiffany blue polishes today lol.
> 
> For anyone who collects or is building their stash, these are super handy. Plus, I can match up glitter/holo/flakie toppers with base colors easier, rather than doing my nails and hating the combos, removing, and starting over!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They come from China so slow shipping but they're pretty cheap on Amazon + free shipping.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B008STA7IK/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1
> 
> Edited to add:
> 
> The come with a bolt and a nut that goes through a hole on the end of the stick.  50 sticks per piece.  You can't really put all 50 on one bolt because they will stick together once polished and be harder to fan out but the bolts and nuts are already in my husband's collection so I didn't have to buy more but I'm sure they're cheap.  I hang them by the bolt on my nail polish rack.  My husband screwed some cup holder hooks on the bottom of the rack for me just for that purpose.  Also, I have some on ball chains and clip ring things...looks like a key chain but it splits open.  I like putting them on those rather than keeping them on the bolts.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where did you get these...and what are they called? Also, how do you store them so you don't have to dig thru to look at them...is there a way to chain them together at the ends? So many questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips (haha get it, tips)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a good deal because I need at least 500 of them lmao
Click to expand...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *eppy99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty!  If you don't mind me asking, are those your natural nails?  If so, what do you use to keep them so healthy?


 You need to click 'quote' on the person's post you are talking to, or use their screen name in your post....we don't know who you are asking lol


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love that i've discovered this thread, i'll play since I just tried out some new colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colors: Julep Clara and holo-glitter Paris (May It Girl), on it's own Clara is too neon peach? it made my skin tone look awful lol but with the glitter it's absolutely gorgeous, I finally get why people love holos so much, my nails are shining like diamonds!


 Lovely combo.


----------



## LolaJay

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh em gee!  I love, love, love this colour!  I have seriously got to stop reading this thread.  You people are enablers!!  I just ordered this, damn you!
> 
> Edited to add:  I think I got the last one!  Now it says out of stock.  GAH!  I hope she doesn't email me to tell me she has no more!


 Haha I'm SORRY!! I had never even heard of this brand (I really love my indies but there are so many of them!) until I saw swatches in a blog a couple weeks ago. I ordered right away! They were out of some of the colors I wanted from the blog swatches, but I'm really glad that got the colors I did! They are fantastic and the formula is awesome. She shipped really quickly, too!

Let us know when you get yours!


----------



## DonnaD

Haha.  Yeah, me too.  I usually buy a few at a time.  I have them on my Amazon watch list so when the price drops, I snap them up.  And no matter how many I buy, it's never enough because Hi, my name is Donna and I'm a nail polish-aholic.  I need at least a 20 step program!

It helps to write how many coats you painted on the stick so you'll have an idea how many it takes to get your preferred colour opacity.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips (haha get it, tips)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find a good deal because I need at least 500 of them lmao


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I'm SORRY!! I had never even heard of this brand (I really love my indies but there are so many of them!) until I saw swatches in a blog a couple weeks ago. I ordered right away! They were out of some of the colors I wanted from the blog swatches, but I'm really glad that got the colors I did! They are fantastic and the formula is awesome. She shipped really quickly, too!
> 
> Let us know when you get yours!


 And they're reasonably priced too.  I ordered Cherry, Something Blue and You Talking to Me.  I totally hate you right now!


----------



## amandah

> After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.
> 
> Indoors with flash
> 
> Indoors without flash


 This is so pretty!


----------



## MissLindaJean

If you want sticks cheap, then eBay it. I just searched for the cheapest options + s/h. Lovely manis! From butterflies to holos and coconuts, then  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.. you ladies have great taste inn polish! My mani after the swatch fest.. Zoya America, with Julep Shenae under My Ten Friends Lunar Love Song.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *eppy99* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty!  If you don't mind me asking, are those your natural nails?  If so, what do you use to keep them so healthy?


 Who? I think all of us have natural nails? Mine are. I use Nail Tek foundation II as my base coat, polish and then Seche Vite top coat.And when needed, I patch them with a piece of teabag and nail glue


----------



## Marj B

I just got my birthday gift from Sally's in my email!! 10$ off of a 20$ purchase! Hmmm, what shall I buy?

I got a 10$ one from Victoria's Secret. Do they have nail polish in the stores? I don't think so 





And did you know, if you eat Special K cereal, you can enter the code numbers from 3 boxes and get a free bottle of Nichole polish.....8 codes and you get a coupon for 3 bottles! Eat cereal!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you want sticks cheap, then eBay it. I just searched for the cheapest options + s/h.
> 
> Lovely manis! From butterflies to holos and coconuts, then
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. you ladies have great taste inn polish!
> 
> My mani after the swatch fest.. Zoya America, with Julep Shenae under My Ten Friends Lunar Love Song.


 So pretty!


----------



## LAtPoly

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors without flash


 Oooohhhhh!!!! Loves this one... Off to go google brand.


----------



## Marj B

So pretty!



> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors without flash


----------



## tasertag

I'm thinking of ordering Paris with the Beauty Bio code. But I bought so much polish lately. It'll just have to go on my wishlist for now. Clara and Paris looks like a great combo.



> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love that i've discovered this thread, i'll play since I just tried out some new colors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> colors: Julep Clara and holo-glitter Paris (May It Girl), on it's own Clara is too neon peach? it made my skin tone look awful lol but with the glitter it's absolutely gorgeous, I finally get why people love holos so much, my nails are shining like diamonds!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> If you want sticks cheap, then eBay it. I just searched for the cheapest options + s/h.
> 
> Lovely manis! From butterflies to holos and coconuts, then
> 
> 
> 
> lol.. you ladies have great taste inn polish!
> 
> My mani after the swatch fest.. Zoya America, with Julep Shenae under My Ten Friends Lunar Love Song.


 Good taste! I love the look of My Ten Friends polishes. The one I really want from them is brown, I think it's called Dirtball.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is the cheap "Confetti" brand I bought. It's Belle of the Ball. It's really darker than what I wanted, but for less than a dollar it's fine. It surprised me with the long wear I got from it and when I got a chip I just went back over it and it covered good without being a darker color!


 Very pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *LolaJay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After I painted my nails last night I decided I HAD to come post my nails today! I usually prefer nail art over a single color but I couldn't get over how awesome this color I just received is. The funny part about it is that I hate wearing pink on nails. The holo on this color is just too pretty! The color is "Cherry" by Forever Polished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors without flash


 This is rather fabulous.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> So pretty!





> Good taste! I love the look of My Ten Friends polishes. The one I really want from them is brown, I think it's called Dirtball.


 Lol, thanks ladies! That's my first MTF polish and can't wait to try more!


----------



## DonnaD

I couldn't find any cheaper than Amazon's price.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you want sticks cheap, then eBay it. I just searched for the cheapest options + s/h.


----------



## DonnaD

Mine are natural except for the middle finger on my right hand which is sculptured gel.  I broke it beyond repair and I couldn't bring myself to cut them all down.  I work hard to get my nails grown out nicely and I wasn't going to let it fly out the window for one stinkin' stupid nail.  I just keep filing the gel from my nail bed up as it grows out so it looks a little dented in the middle but it shouldn't be long until it's all grown out.



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who? I think all of us have natural nails? Mine are. I use Nail Tek foundation II as my base coat, polish and then Seche Vite top coat.And when needed, I patch them with a piece of teabag and nail glue


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Mine are all natural...I don't do anything to them except rub in a treatment and file them off square between manicures.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Who? I think all of us have natural nails? Mine are. I use Nail Tek foundation II as my base coat, polish and then Seche Vite top coat.And when needed, I patch them with a piece of teabag and nail glue


 They're not for me. I like color, and I like doing/painting my nails...so that combo means 99% of the time I have some sort of color and/or glitter on my nails. I have done 1 clear mani that I can remember in the past 6 months, to put it in perspective...and 1 nude one. 

Right now, my nails look like crap which I'm really upset about. I used my new Julep polish, and let me say, I am far from impressed. I have random bubbles, scrunching and tip wear, and I just did my nails earlier this afternoon! I didn't do anything different than usual either...OPI base coat, Seche Vite top coat...it's too bad too because the color is GORGEOUS!! So sorry gals, no pics of this on cause my nails look ratchet.


----------



## klper80

At the moment, I'm keepin' it pretty simple with OPI Nail Envy.  I tend to keep my fingernails pretty neutral and get a little more daring with my toenails, but I think you all have inspired me to get a little more creative with my fingers.  You ladies are pulling off some fun looks!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya LC + Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya LC + Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


 Oooo I like this! It reminds me of a 50's diner.


----------



## katie danielle

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're not for me. I like color, and I like doing/painting my nails...so that combo means 99% of the time I have some sort of color and/or glitter on my nails. I have done 1 clear mani that I can remember in the past 6 months, to put it in perspective...and 1 nude one.
> 
> Right now, my nails look like crap which I'm really upset about. I used my new Julep polish, and let me say, I am far from impressed. I have random bubbles, scrunching and tip wear, and I just did my nails earlier this afternoon! I didn't do anything different than usual either...OPI base coat, Seche Vite top coat...it's too bad too because the color is GORGEOUS!! So sorry gals, no pics of this on cause my nails look ratchet.


 What color were you having problems with?


----------



## tulosai

> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color were you having problems with?


 I'm wondering too.  I've only tried a few Juleps but never had that kind of issue- I've heard they chip quickly from some people but never anything like you're saying.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Julep's formula might be different, too, as they are now 4 free. I find they need extra dry time for me. I'm not a huge fan anymore.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya LC + Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


 Love it!


----------



## jnm9jem

OPI Mermaid Tears - one of my all time favorites!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Mermaid Tears - one of my all time favorites!


 So pretty!


----------



## tasertag

beautiful!



> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Mermaid Tears - one of my all time favorites!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *tulosai* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wondering too.  I've only tried a few Juleps but never had that kind of issue- I've heard they chip quickly from some people but never anything like you're saying.





> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What color were you having problems with?





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep's formula might be different, too, as they are now 4 free. I find they need extra dry time for me. I'm not a huge fan anymore.


 Simone (had to look it up since I don't have it with me right now). I didn't like the application much either, tbh. So now I'll be on the search for a dupe because my nails seriously look horrendous right now. Like to the point that I'm seriously considering taking the polish off...I have both of the other 2 on right now as well (on my toes -- I decided to do a super colorful pedi and all 5 toes are a different color), and I didn't have a problem with either of them, even with forgetting I put polish on and putting my feet on my bed/sheets. Maybe the bottle I got was from a bad batch or something...I don't know...but I do know that it was a disappointing introduction to a brand I had heard so many great things about.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Simone (had to look it up since I don't have it with me right now). I didn't like the application much either, tbh. So now I'll be on the search for a dupe because my nails seriously look horrendous right now. Like to the point that I'm seriously considering taking the polish off...I have both of the other 2 on right now as well (on my toes -- I decided to do a super colorful pedi and all 5 toes are a different color), and I didn't have a problem with either of them, even with forgetting I put polish on and putting my feet on my bed/sheets. Maybe the bottle I got was from a bad batch or something...I don't know...but I do know that it was a disappointing introduction to a brand I had heard so many great things about.


 That was from the pastels collection. Hated the formulas lol.. pastels and smoky cremes? Beautiful colors, but I had a weirdly thick and goopy Shenae that ran and streaked horribly upon application. I use that for undies only now.. Simone wasn't as bad. I think it still took 3 really thin coats with 15 minutes dry time between before I was satisfied.


----------



## sarahraegraham

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Mermaid Tears - one of my all time favorites!


 Love this color!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was from the pastels collection. Hated the formulas lol.. pastels and smoky cremes? Beautiful colors, but I had a weirdly thick and goopy Shenae that ran and streaked horribly upon application. I use that for undies only now.. Simone wasn't as bad. I think it still took 3 really thin coats with 15 minutes dry time between before I was satisfied.


 Hmm...Idk...it was just bad.


----------



## hiheather

To be fair it might just be that Julep doesn't mix with you. What you described is how Essie is for me. Others rave about it but it is just flat out terrible for me. Granted Julep's formula is pure crap these days, it still could just be a bad mix with body chemistry.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're not for me. I like color, and I like doing/painting my nails...so that combo means 99% of the time I have some sort of color and/or glitter on my nails. I have done 1 clear mani that I can remember in the past 6 months, to put it in perspective...and 1 nude one.
> 
> Right now, my nails look like crap which I'm really upset about. I used my new Julep polish, and let me say, I am far from impressed. I have random bubbles, scrunching and tip wear, and I just did my nails earlier this afternoon! I didn't do anything different than usual either...OPI base coat, Seche Vite top coat...it's too bad too because the color is GORGEOUS!! So sorry gals, no pics of this on cause my nails look ratchet.


 I think the one asking meant natural instead of acrylic, not natural vs. polished. Oh yea, I have to keep mine polished to protect them! Without my base and polish, etc I would have short peely ragged mess of nails.But they aren't acrylic or gel nails.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> To be fair it might just be that Julep doesn't mix with you. What you described is how Essie is for me. Others rave about it but it is just flat out terrible for me. Granted Julep's formula is pure crap these days, it still could just be a bad mix with body chemistry.


 I would think that if I had problems with either of the other 2, but they're on my toes, no base or top coat and staying on just fine.


----------



## LolaJay

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That was from the pastels collection. Hated the formulas lol.. pastels and smoky cremes? Beautiful colors, but I had a weirdly thick and goopy Shenae that ran and streaked horribly upon application. I use that for undies only now.. Simone wasn't as bad. I think it still took 3 really thin coats with 15 minutes dry time between before I was satisfied.


 I've been a Maven for almost a year and out of ALL that polish, I want to say only 3 or 4 of mine are actually decent. More times than not the formula is horrible. Goopy, streaky, or chips SO QUICKLY. I understand what HiHeather was saying, it might be the chemistry, but I haven't been impressed at all. I think I've skipped every box since October (with the exception of March). I know there are lots of people who have great experience with Julep, I'm just not one of them!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I've been a Maven for almost a year and out of ALL that polish, I want to say only 3 or 4 of mine are actually decent. More times than not the formula is horrible. Goopy, streaky, or chips SO QUICKLY. I understand what HiHeather was saying, it might be the chemistry, but I haven't been impressed at all. I think I've skipped every box since October (with the exception of March). I know there are lots of people who have great experience with Julep, I'm just not one of them!


 I'm in the process of selling all mine, except for my glitters. I haven't had the best luck either. Plus, I'm moving towards Indies and trying to amass more Zoyas lol.


----------



## hiheather

That is a good idea! I think I'm going to get rid of all my Juleps. I have horrible luck with all the ones I recently tried. I have about 50 now, more than half are still in the plastic seal. I never ever reach for them as is. Might as well go for something I like.


----------



## DonnaD

I don't have a problem with Julep polishes except for that craptastic tall bottle that always wants to tip over.  I despise tall nail polish bottles!  I want them all to be like essie's nice, short, square bottles.


----------



## barbyechick

i need to get my hands on some zoya's soon, i have totally different brands but weirdly it's one still missing from my collection! agree with julep being very hit or miss, i skip a lot but out of the 6 I own, 4 are actually surprisingly smooth and great colors and two are just goopy messes. 

i will say though (for me), they're better than opi, great colors but most of the polishes i've bought are just goopy thin liquid messes.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya LC + Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


 So pretty.  Love it.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI I Don't Give a Rotterdam Both in natural light, color changes with light levels, interesting.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

NYC Love Letters. Wanted something understated, and actually was going to do just clear, but I couldn't find any...so I stole this from my sister.


----------



## Marj B

I did it! I cut my nails. Feels really weird too. I was doing a ton of dishes and don't know why but my pointer finger nail was barely there. So I decided to cut them all off. It's good for a change and they grow back. So tomorrow I'm going to put on my Sally Girl Banana and do white tips.


----------



## tasertag

After doing some dishes my nails chipped so I decided to try water marbling for the first time. I think it's surprisingly easy! And messy of course. I only did it as an accent nail. On my other nails I used Julep Bethany. Crazy goopy but turned out well. I wish this shade was a little less orange and had more of a pink tint. Left hand:


----------



## JadeSummer

Essie's Ballet Slipper! Sheer and matte but still gorgeous!!! â¤Jade


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI I Don't Give a Rotterdam
> 
> Both in natural light, color changes with light levels, interesting.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC Love Letters. Wanted something understated, and actually was going to do just clear, but I couldn't find any...so I stole this from my sister.


 Cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After doing some dishes my nails chipped so I decided to try water marbling for the first time. I think it's surprisingly easy! And messy of course. I only did it as an accent nail.
> 
> On my other nails I used Julep Bethany. Crazy goopy but turned out well. I wish this shade was a little less orange and had more of a pink tint.
> 
> Left hand:


 Looks great!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI I Don't Give a Rotterdam
> 
> Both in natural light, color changes with light levels, interesting.


 Pretty!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

I like the hint of sparkle. 



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC Love Letters. Wanted something understated, and actually was going to do just clear, but I couldn't find any...so I stole this from my sister.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Love the accent nail!  Looks great. 



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After doing some dishes my nails chipped so I decided to try water marbling for the first time. I think it's surprisingly easy! And messy of course. I only did it as an accent nail.
> 
> On my other nails I used Julep Bethany. Crazy goopy but turned out well. I wish this shade was a little less orange and had more of a pink tint.
> 
> Left hand:


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After doing some dishes my nails chipped so I decided to try water marbling for the first time. I think it's surprisingly easy! And messy of course. I only did it as an accent nail.
> 
> On my other nails I used Julep Bethany. Crazy goopy but turned out well. I wish this shade was a little less orange and had more of a pink tint.
> 
> Left hand:


 So fun! I tried water marbling once and did like the results. I should do it as an accent nail like you...whole hands was so time consuming!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI I Don't Give a Rotterdam
> 
> Both in natural light, color changes with light levels, interesting.


 Pretty color


----------



## Jessismith

> I did it! I cut my nails. Feels really weird too. I was doing a ton of dishes and don't know why but my pointer finger nail was barely there. So I decided to cut them all off. It's good for a change and they grow back. So tomorrow I'm going to put on my Sally Girl Banana and do white tips.Â





> After doing some dishes my nails chipped so I decided to try water marbling for the first time. I think it's surprisingly easy! And messy of course. I only did it as an accent nail. On my other nails I used Julep Bethany. Crazy goopy but turned out well. I wish this shade was a little less orange and had more of a pink tint. Left hand:


 Girls, get you some dish gloves! Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually just snipped mine back too, just getting a bit too long for my liking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Girls, get you some dish gloves! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just snipped mine back too, just getting a bit too long for my liking.


LOL. It gives me an excuse to change my polish.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Girls, get you some dish gloves! Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually just snipped mine back too, just getting a bit too long for my liking.


 LOL! I have a habit of growing then cutting. They really were a little too long.They hurt at first but , oh my, so much easier to polish! Better for gardening season anyway!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I've been keeping my nails short lately. And since it's continual, I don't really have to cut, I just file with my polish changes.


----------



## LolaJay

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in the process of selling all mine, except for my glitters. I haven't had the best luck either. Plus, I'm moving towards Indies and trying to amass more Zoyas lol.


Oh you are totally on my wavelength right now! I love Zoya as well and am all about the indie brands! I'm thinking about just giving away my Julep colors, or trading them.


----------



## AtlantaDebbie

Not sure the color, because it is in a mini bottle, but something orange by OPI.  Then, I discover today that orange is the color for skin cancer awareness and that we were 'supposed' to wear orange today (May 6).  Didn't make it to my outfit, but at least my nails were participating.  Then, my next thought was "why is orange the color for skin cancer awareness? is it because regular tanning is bad for you and sometimes tan in a can, a better alternative, turns you orange?"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage


----------



## tasertag

LOL Sparkling Garbage. VERY sparkly.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Sparkling Garbage. VERY sparkly.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage
> LOL I love the name! I'm so pissed that I couldn't get an accurate pic of how very sparkly it is, holos are craptastic to photograph correctly


----------



## Jessismith

> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage


 That's a great combo, looks awesome in the close up!


----------



## barbyechick

that china glaze is a gorgeous turquoise! very pretty


----------



## katie danielle

Pretty!



> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage


----------



## Marj B

As always..BEAUTIFUL!! The turquoise is gorgeous and I love the name "Sparkling Garbage". I'm an artist and a crafter and I have a lot of sparkling garbage when I really get going







> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage


----------



## amandah

> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage Omg I love this, and I just added it to my cart at ulta. Now I just need some sparkling garbage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *jnm9jem* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Mermaid Tears - one of my all time favorites!


 GORGEOUS! I love it!







> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI I Don't Give a Rotterdam
> 
> Both in natural light, color changes with light levels, interesting.


 Oooo, that looks stunning with your skin tone, beautiful!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYC Love Letters. Wanted something understated, and actually was going to do just clear, but I couldn't find any...so I stole this from my sister.


 OMG, I don't know what it is, but this is my all time fav polish on you! It's so subtle but girly! Love it!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage






I LOVE THIS! How did you make your For Audrey look so awesome! Every time I try mine, it gets so gloopy. Maybe I have a bad batch...yeesh lol


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I love the name! I'm so pissed that I couldn't get an accurate pic of how very sparkly it is, holos are craptastic to photograph correctly


 Well, tell your angry emoticon that the pics still look fab!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage
> That's a great combo, looks awesome in the close up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> that china glaze is a gorgeous turquoise! very pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *katie danielle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pretty!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As always..BEAUTIFUL!! The turquoise is gorgeous and I love the name "Sparkling Garbage". I'm an artist and a crafter and I have a lot of sparkling garbage when I really get going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage
> 
> Omg I love this, and I just added it to my cart at ulta. Now I just need some sparkling garbage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS! How did you make your For Audrey look so awesome! Every time I try mine, it gets so gloopy. Maybe I have a bad batch...yeesh lol
> 
> Thanks ladies! And I dunno Cookie, I'm really good at painting lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL I love the name! I'm so pissed that I couldn't get an accurate pic of how very sparkly it is, holos are craptastic to photograph correctly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, tell your angry emoticon that the pics still look fab!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> HAHA thanks Kat!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI I Don't Give a Rotterdam
> 
> Both in natural light, color changes with light levels, interesting.


 How much money do you think we encourage each other to spend? I totally want this!


----------



## Jessismith

> Oooo, that looks stunning with your skin tone,


 Thank you!


> How much money do you think we encourage each other to spend? I totally want this!


 Seriously, I try not to enable, but word!!! This is from the Holland collection and they are almost all fabulous colors. I've picked up several and love all!


----------



## katie danielle

Just so you're aware, you can't see user's signatures when you're using the mobile version of MUT. Unless I'm doing it wrong lol.



> NYX Forever Young (photos are on my blog, linked in my signature)--it's a really pretty warm pink with gold flakes. I'm so happy with it. It's my first time trying a polish by NYX. I found it at TJ Maxx.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

I was so excited to try the new Julep colors--I got the Boho Glam set and added on Myrtle.  Here's Myrtle--a flapper red creme.  My nails are way too long for this color.  I've got hooker nails going on!  I love the color but will definitely need shorter nails next time I use it.


----------



## katie danielle

Love those hooker nails!



> I was so excited to try the new Julep colors--I got the Boho Glam set and added on Myrtle. Â Here's Myrtle--a flapper red creme. Â My nails are way too long for this color. Â I've got hooker nails going on! Â I love the color but will definitely need shorter nails next time I use it.


----------



## jesemiaud

This is Julep's Amy with Butter's All Hail the Queen on top for the accent nail.


----------



## Jessismith

I think it looks awesome! Very glam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I was so excited to try the new Julep colors--I got the Boho Glam set and added on Myrtle. Â Here's Myrtle--a flapper red creme. Â My nails are way too long for this color. Â I've got hooker nails going on! Â I love the color but will definitely need shorter nails next time I use it.


----------



## sleepykat

I t



> Just so you're aware, you can't see user's signatures when you're using the mobile version of MUT. Unless I'm doing it wrong lol.


 I think you're right. I didn't think of that. I don't think I got any phone pics, so maybe I'll add one later from my PC.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so excited to try the new Julep colors--I got the Boho Glam set and added on Myrtle.  Here's Myrtle--a flapper red creme.  My nails are way too long for this color.  I've got hooker nails going on!  I love the color but will definitely need shorter nails next time I use it.


 See, no girl, you're just pulling off the movie nails from the 1939 movie The Women.......Jungle Red baby! Me-ow!



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is Julep's Amy with Butter's All Hail the Queen on top for the accent nail.


 I love it, it's superdupes cute!


----------



## tasertag

I'm so jealous of your long nails!! Mine start breaking way before I ever get to that length. Loving that color!



> I was so excited to try the new Julep colors--I got the Boho Glam set and added on Myrtle. Â Here's Myrtle--a flapper red creme. Â My nails are way too long for this color. Â I've got hooker nails going on! Â I love the color but will definitely need shorter nails next time I use it.


----------



## tasertag

> This is Julep's Amy with Butter's All Hail the Queen on top for the accent nail.Â


 Great combination. Perfect for the spring time.


----------



## DonnaD

It must be a For Audrey kind of week around here!


----------



## tasertag

It looks so cute with the dots!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It must be a For Audrey kind of week around here!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Nice!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It must be a For Audrey kind of week around here!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It must be a For Audrey kind of week around here!


 Love this!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage


 Love it


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so excited to try the new Julep colors--I got the Boho Glam set and added on Myrtle.  Here's Myrtle--a flapper red creme.  My nails are way too long for this color.  I've got hooker nails going on!  I love the color but will definitely need shorter nails next time I use it.


 That color looks great on you btw im loving your hooker nails.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is Julep's Amy with Butter's All Hail the Queen on top for the accent nail.


 Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It must be a For Audrey kind of week around here!


 Loving the polka dots!


----------



## Jessismith

A



> It must be a For Audrey kind of week around here!


 Ahwww, how cute!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Zoya PixieDust Nyx





(Indoor light)





(Natural light -- me standing by the window)


----------



## LindseyJ

How do you like the pixie dust? Ive been wanting to try that kind in a different color.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> How do you like the pixie dust? Ive been wanting to try that kind in a different color.


 I love it! Vespa (the green one) is my favorite in terms of color, but the formula is great across the board and it wears well.


----------



## tasertag

> Zoya PixieDust Nyx
> 
> (Indoor light)
> 
> (Natural light -- me standing by the window)


 I love how the pixie dusts look! I just bought Liberty and Chyna. I'm going to use liberty soon and I might do both together for Memorial Day.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love how the pixie dusts look! I just bought Liberty and Chyna. I'm going to use liberty soon and I might do both together for Memorial Day.


 Nice! I want a bunch of the summer ones, but don't have them yet. Out of the first released line, Chyna was my least favorite. It's very pretty...but it's also very red...and I'm not really a red type of gal.


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - Maple Syrup This is in my top 5 favs.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Finally got an A England polish, actually two! This is Lady of The Lake. Couldn't resist a quick mani before work lol.


----------



## amandah

> Finally got an A England polish, actually two! This is Lady of The Lake. Couldn't resist a quick mani before work lol.


 I love this purple &amp; the multi glitter!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nina Ultra Pro - Maple Syrup
> 
> This is in my top 5 favs.


 That's a nice rich brown.



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got an A England polish, actually two! This is Lady of The Lake. Couldn't resist a quick mani before work lol.


 Love this!  So pretty!


----------



## Marj B

Love this! The color and the dots look great!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It must be a For Audrey kind of week around here!


----------



## marrymemakeup

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was so excited to try the new Julep colors--I got the Boho Glam set and added on Myrtle.  Here's Myrtle--a flapper red creme.  My nails are way too long for this color.  I've got hooker nails going on!  I love the color but will definitely need shorter nails next time I use it.


 Wow.. red nail color looks amazing on you.. I just loved it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya PixieDust Nyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Indoor light)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Natural light -- me standing by the window)


 Your nails look great, love the color


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nina Ultra Pro - Maple Syrup
> 
> This is in my top 5 favs.


 Cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got an A England polish, actually two! This is Lady of The Lake. Couldn't resist a quick mani before work lol.


 Love that color


----------



## CheshireCookie

I finally was able to do my nails! Heavens...it's been an eternity lol

This is Black Magic!









I have on two coats of Orly FX in Black Pixel and Chaos &amp; Crocodile's Bwahaha! Glitter top coat! Felt like doing something fun and funky!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally was able to do my nails! Heavens...it's been an eternity lol
> 
> This is Black Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have on two coats of Orly FX in Black Pixel and Chaos &amp; Crocodile's Bwahaha! Glitter top coat! Felt like doing something fun and funky!






 looks great!


----------



## tasertag

> I finally was able to do my nails! Heavens...it's been an eternity lol This is Black Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> I have on two coats of Orly FX in Black Pixel and Chaos &amp; Crocodile's Bwahaha! Glitter top coat! Felt like doing something fun and funky!


 This combo looks great together!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally was able to do my nails! Heavens...it's been an eternity lol
> 
> This is Black Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have on two coats of Orly FX in Black Pixel and Chaos &amp; Crocodile's Bwahaha! Glitter top coat! Felt like doing something fun and funky!


 So cool and pretty


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your nails look great, love the color


 Thanks! I'm liking my nails short lately. Did them longer for a little while, but then decided that at least for now, I want to keep them short (in part because I recently started wearing contacts, and long nails and contacts are not a great mix, but also because it's easier in general). It helps that I have naturally long nail beds, so my nails don't ever look really short, even when I cut them to the point that they're actually pretty stumpy.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally was able to do my nails! Heavens...it's been an eternity lol
> 
> This is Black Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have on two coats of Orly FX in Black Pixel and Chaos &amp; Crocodile's Bwahaha! Glitter top coat! Felt like doing something fun and funky!


 
LOVE it!


----------



## jesemiaud

very fun!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally was able to do my nails! Heavens...it's been an eternity lol
> 
> This is Black Magic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have on two coats of Orly FX in Black Pixel and Chaos &amp; Crocodile's Bwahaha! Glitter top coat! Felt like doing something fun and funky!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your nails look great, love the color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I'm liking my nails short lately. Did them longer for a little while, but then decided that at least for now, I want to keep them short (in part because I recently started wearing contacts, and long nails and contacts are not a great mix, but also because it's easier in general). It helps that I have naturally long nail beds, so my nails don't ever look really short, even when I cut them to the point that they're actually pretty stumpy.
> 
> You're lucky! I have tiny nails they have to be long to look decent.


----------



## Lolo22

Julep Blake with polka dots of China Glaze Pool Party and Julep Sienna


----------



## DonnaD

That looks exactly like the LA Splash Atlantis I got in a lip factory box a little while ago.  I put a top coat on it for shine but you can see what I mean.







> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got an A England polish, actually two! This is Lady of The Lake. Couldn't resist a quick mani before work lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> That looks exactly like the LA Splash Atlantis I got in a lip factory box a little while ago. Â I put a top coat on it for shine but you can see what I mean.


 Ooo.. they do look similar! Very pretty, btw lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Blake with polka dots of China Glaze Pool Party and Julep Sienna


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks exactly like the LA Splash Atlantis I got in a lip factory box a little while ago.  I put a top coat on it for shine but you can see what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally got an A England polish, actually two! This is Lady of The Lake. Couldn't resist a quick mani before work lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do look similar, both pretty shades.


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Blake with polka dots of China Glaze Pool Party and Julep Sienna


 ooh gives it an almost snakeskin feel


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Added some bubble stamps to my existing mani - China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage + Stamping Plate Mash-43 Bubble Stamps


----------



## Marj B

This is my 'banana cream pie' mani  



. The yellow is Sally Girl Banana which really smells more like banana pudding. I did the white tips with white Americana acrylic paint with a flat paint brush. Acrylic paint is great for nails because if you make a mistake you just wipe it off. Yep, this is after I cut my nails. I think I like them this length. And I know the polish looks crummy around the cuticles.....oh well, it's just polish


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great!





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This combo looks great together!





> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So cool and pretty





> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE it!





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> very fun!


 Thanks ladies







> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Blake with polka dots of China Glaze Pool Party and Julep Sienna


 I love this! It is superdupes cute! and I love your nail length!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some bubble stamps to my existing mani - China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage + Stamping Plate Mash-43 Bubble Stamps


 Oh girl, this is just too cute....stop it. lol Gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 'banana cream pie' mani
> 
> 
> 
> . The yellow is Sally Girl Banana which really smells more like banana pudding. I did the white tips with white Americana acrylic paint with a flat paint brush. Acrylic paint is great for nails because if you make a mistake you just wipe it off. Yep, this is after I cut my nails. I think I like them this length. And I know the polish looks crummy around the cuticles.....oh well, it's just polish


 Oh my....this is making me HUNGRY! Mmmmmm...'nana puddin'!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some bubble stamps to my existing mani - China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage + Stamping Plate Mash-43 Bubble Stamps


 Seriously, your stuff is like Nail Porn.  Love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some bubble stamps to my existing mani - China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage + Stamping Plate Mash-43 Bubble Stamps


 So cute, reminds me of a bubble bath.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 'banana cream pie' mani
> 
> 
> 
> . The yellow is Sally Girl Banana which really smells more like banana pudding. I did the white tips with white Americana acrylic paint with a flat paint brush. Acrylic paint is great for nails because if you make a mistake you just wipe it off. Yep, this is after I cut my nails. I think I like them this length. And I know the polish looks crummy around the cuticles.....oh well, it's just polish


 So pretty &amp; perfect for spring.


----------



## Lolo22

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this! It is superdupes cute! and I love your nail length!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty!


  Thank you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ooh gives it an almost snakeskin feel


 Haha you're right it kind of does! Now you are giving me ideas for next time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

What a pretty, springy mani!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my 'banana cream pie' mani
> 
> 
> 
> . The yellow is Sally Girl Banana which really smells more like banana pudding. I did the white tips with white Americana acrylic paint with a flat paint brush. Acrylic paint is great for nails because if you make a mistake you just wipe it off. Yep, this is after I cut my nails. I think I like them this length. And I know the polish looks crummy around the cuticles.....oh well, it's just polish


 
Oh my goodness, these bubbles are so pretty! I love the cute design.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some bubble stamps to my existing mani - China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage + Stamping Plate Mash-43 Bubble Stamps


----------



## tasertag

I finally got around to trying my Zoya PixieDust in Liberty. And I paired it with Zuza, another one of my favorites.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some bubble stamps to my existing mani - China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage + Stamping Plate Mash-43 Bubble Stamps
> Oh girl, this is just too cute....stop it. lol Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some bubble stamps to my existing mani - China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage + Stamping Plate Mash-43 Bubble Stamps
> Seriously, your stuff is like Nail Porn.  Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some bubble stamps to my existing mani - China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage + Stamping Plate Mash-43 Bubble Stamps
> So cute, reminds me of a bubble bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my goodness, these bubbles are so pretty! I love the cute design.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Added some bubble stamps to my existing mani - China Glaze For Audrey + Orly Sparkling Garbage + Stamping Plate Mash-43 Bubble Stamps
> Thanks ladies, I had a lot of fun with this one! I love the holographic shimmering bubbles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got around to trying my Zoya PixieDust in Liberty. And I paired it with Zuza, another one of my favorites.


 So pretty!!


----------



## acostakk

Experimenting with polka dots....


----------



## acostakk

> I finally got around to trying my Zoya PixieDust in Liberty. And I paired it with Zuza, another one of my favorites.


 Sigh. Stop. I just talked myself out of a big Zoya purchase. Pretty!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh. Stop. I just talked myself out of a big Zoya purchase. Pretty!


 


> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So pretty!!


 Thanks ladies! The more I look at my nails the more I like the combo of matte and sparkle that the PixieDust makes. Now I'm just wondering how long it will last!


----------



## DonnaD

Very cute!  I love dots!



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Experimenting with polka dots....


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Experimenting with polka dots....


super cute!


----------



## DonnaD

I was reading that this stains really bad unless you use their special base coat (which don't get me started on that proprietary crap.)  Are you using their special base coat or another?  If so, can you take a pic of your nails after you remove it?  I just used the ipsy code and ordered that as well as 2 other pixie dust polishes and I'd like to know what to expect...and if I should just suck it up and buy their base coat...which will annoy me.



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got around to trying my Zoya PixieDust in Liberty. And I paired it with Zuza, another one of my favorites.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was reading that this stains really bad unless you use their special base coat (which don't get me started on that proprietary crap.)  Are you using their special base coat or another?  If so, can you take a pic of your nails after you remove it?  I just used the ipsy code and ordered that as well as 2 other pixie dust polishes and I'd like to know what to expect...and if I should just suck it up and by their base coat...which will annoy me.


 I heard that it stains too




. But I also heard that it takes forever to dry if you use a base coat and I wanted to go to pilates about an hour after I painted my nails so I didn't use a base coat.

I'll definitely post an after picture to see how bad my nails stained. Probably on Sunday afternoon.


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sigh. Stop. I just talked myself out of a big Zoya purchase. Pretty!


 If you use ipsyz at checkout, you get buy 2 get 1, $5 shipping and a 1oz Remove.   I saw one lady post somewhere (maybe the ipsy thread) that she ended up getting buy 1 get 1 free because the code is glitching (?)  I bought 3 only so I can't say that with certainty.

If you want to do a big order, now's the time.  I'm such an enabler LOL!


----------



## acostakk

> If you use ipsyz at checkout, you get buy 2 get 1, $5 shipping and a 1oz Remove. Â  I saw one lady post somewhere (maybe the ipsy thread) that she ended up getting buy 1 get 1 free because the code is glitching (?) Â I bought 3 only so I can't say that with certainty. If you want to do a big order, now's the time. Â I'm such an enabler LOL!


 I created an order right after she posted that just to see, and it came up at buy two, get one not BOGO. So I chickened out. I soooooooo don't need more polish


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I created an order right after she posted that just to see, and it came up at buy two, get one not BOGO. So I chickened out. I soooooooo don't need more polish


 I found the post.  She took a pic of her cart to show that she got the bogo.  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134510/may-2013-ipsy-bag-spoilers/1380#post_2070283


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I created an order right after she posted that just to see, and it came up at buy two, get one not BOGO. So I chickened out. I soooooooo don't need more polish


 The first link isn't the link I was talking about...it's this one:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134510/may-2013-ipsy-bag-spoilers/1410#post_2070573


----------



## OiiO

I'm the one that got the BOGO glitch and here's the screenshot of my completed order.

You can see that the code IPSYZ is applied and it's scheduled to be shipped tomorrow afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm the one that got the BOGO glitch and here's the screenshot of my completed order.
> 
> You can see that the code IPSYZ is applied and it's scheduled to be shipped tomorrow afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I bought 3 of the pixie dust.  If I had known there was a glitch before I saw your post, I'd have bought the whole set!


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm the one that got the BOGO glitch and here's the screenshot of my completed order.
> 
> You can see that the code IPSYZ is applied and it's scheduled to be shipped tomorrow afternoon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 You totally got lucky.  I just tried a new order and got the b2g1.  They must have fixed the glitch.  :sadpants:


----------



## acostakk

> The first link isn't the link I was talking about...it's this one: Â https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/134510/may-2013-ipsy-bag-spoilers/1410#post_2070573


 Sorry, I didn't mean to imply I doubted the original poster, just that the glitch didn't happen again (or not on my order)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got around to trying my Zoya PixieDust in Liberty. And I paired it with Zuza, another one of my favorites.


 Love that combo.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Experimenting with polka dots....


 Love the dots!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you use ipsyz at checkout, you get buy 2 get 1, $5 shipping and a 1oz Remove.   I saw one lady post somewhere (maybe the ipsy thread) that she ended up getting buy 1 get 1 free because the code is glitching (?)  I bought 3 only so I can't say that with certainty.
> 
> If you want to do a big order, now's the time.  I'm such an enabler LOL!





> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I created an order right after she posted that just to see, and it came up at buy two, get one not BOGO. So I chickened out. I soooooooo don't need more polish


 It seems to depend on which ones you order. Some say "Each 1" after their product code. It won't do BOGO if you get too many that say that. I'm not sure of the complete details, but: 





Anyhow, I'm wearing a polish by this brand called Pa out of Taiwan--I don't see a name on it, but it's blue and it's speckled like the ILLAMASQUA ones, but it was only $6.00. Pretty fabulous. Sorry, no pics yet.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It seems to depend on which ones you order. Some say "Each 1" after their product code. It won't do BOGO if you get too many that say that. I'm not sure of the complete details, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'm wearing a polish by this brand called Pa out of Taiwan--I don't see a name on it, but it's blue and it's speckled like the ILLAMASQUA ones, but it was only $6.00. Pretty fabulous. Sorry, no pics yet.


 If you can get BOGO on the PixieDust, it's a very good deal. I don't think I've seen them go on sale.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that combo.


 THANKS! I'm still staring at my nails.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got around to trying my Zoya PixieDust in Liberty. And I paired it with Zuza, another one of my favorites.


Ive been looking at this pixie dust forever lol I love it and I might just buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LolaJay

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It seems to depend on which ones you order. Some say "Each 1" after their product code. It won't do BOGO if you get too many that say that. I'm not sure of the complete details, but:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhow, I'm wearing a polish by this brand called Pa out of Taiwan--I don't see a name on it, but it's blue and it's speckled like the ILLAMASQUA ones, but it was only $6.00. Pretty fabulous. Sorry, no pics yet.


I had my cart ready to go on the Zoya site, then I decided to play around with it for awhile to see what I could come up with. After a few tries I just decided to check out because I didn't want to mess it up! But here is what I ended up getting:





Out of 7 - 3 were free. Minus shipping, that's only $5 a bottle. Pretty great for Zoya!


----------



## tasertag

I'm going to be an enabler and say GO FOR IT!! Especially if you use the IPSYZ code that everyone's been talking about. It's much prettier in person than in the photo.



> Ive been looking at this pixie dust forever lol I love it and I might just buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I had my cart ready to go on the Zoya site, then I decided to play around with it for awhile to see what I could come up with. After a few tries I just decided to check out because I didn't want to mess it up! But here is what I ended up getting:
> 
> Out of 7 - 3 were free. Minus shipping, that's only $5 a bottle. Pretty great for Zoya!


 Great haul. I made a huge order during the Earth Day sale and it's taking a lot of will power to not make another despite getting pixies at essentially BOGO. My collection if Zoyas is quickly rivaling my Juleps and to me Zoyas are way better to work with.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

Julep Gabrielle and Paris..


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Gabrielle and Paris..


LOVE IT!


----------



## tasertag

> Julep Gabrielle and Paris..


 Pretty!!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Experimenting with polka dots....


 I love the polka dots. Cute! What did you make them with?


----------



## LolaJay

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm going to be an enabler and say GO FOR IT!! Especially if you use the IPSYZ code that everyone's been talking about. It's much prettier in person than in the photo.
> 
> Great haul. I made a huge order during the Earth Day sale and it's taking a lot of will power to not make another despite getting pixies at essentially BOGO. My collection if Zoyas is quickly rivaling my Juleps and to me Zoyas are way better to work with.


 

I totally agree with you! I withheld during the Earth Day sale, so I guess it was my time to splurge! I also agree that Zoya's work so much better for me! I've never had any problems with the formula, and I have at least 15 bottles.


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to imply I doubted the original poster, just that the glitch didn't happen again (or not on my order)


 No, no!  I screwed up and  I fixed the link before I even saw your post.  Nothing to apologise for.


----------



## MsBeckyBean

I received this from a friend not too long ago.  I've tried some other textured polish in the past, but didn't like the feeling.  The  Zoya PixieDusts are so fine that it doesn't bother me at all.  I quite love it and I'm looking forward to trying the other colours she sent.  Oh, this is Nyx by the way.


----------



## OiiO

That's so beautiful! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Gabrielle and Paris..


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Gabrielle and Paris..


 Love it


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MsBeckyBean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this from a friend not too long ago.  I've tried some other textured polish in the past, but didn't like the feeling.  The  Zoya PixieDusts are so fine that it doesn't bother me at all.  I quite love it and I'm looking forward to trying the other colours she sent.  Oh, this is Nyx by the way.


 That's really pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MsBeckyBean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this from a friend not too long ago.  I've tried some other textured polish in the past, but didn't like the feeling.  The  Zoya PixieDusts are so fine that it doesn't bother me at all.  I quite love it and I'm looking forward to trying the other colours she sent.  Oh, this is Nyx by the way.


Oooooo, very pretty!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *MsBeckyBean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this from a friend not too long ago.  I've tried some other textured polish in the past, but didn't like the feeling.  The  Zoya PixieDusts are so fine that it doesn't bother me at all.  I quite love it and I'm looking forward to trying the other colours she sent.  Oh, this is Nyx by the way.


 We're nail buddies right now! I've got the same polish on myself!!


----------



## acostakk

> Julep Gabrielle and Paris..


 This looks great!


----------



## acostakk

> I love the polka dots. Cute! What did you make them with?


 I found a cheap dotting tool from Essence at Ulta. I love all the nail art pictures that get posted, but am too chicken to try myself. This was easy and quick enough  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MsBeckyBean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received this from a friend not too long ago.  I've tried some other textured polish in the past, but didn't like the feeling.  The  Zoya PixieDusts are so fine that it doesn't bother me at all.  I quite love it and I'm looking forward to trying the other colours she sent.  Oh, this is Nyx by the way.


 I'm excited; I just ordered this one last night.


----------



## CheshireCookie

I feel so far behind it trends, not having any of the PixieDusts yet! lol


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Gabrielle and Paris..


 I like this a lot.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I feel so far behind it trends, not having any of the PixieDusts yet! lol


 Get on it! Lol, they're at two collections now.. sadly I only have one Pixie Dust, but the Ipsy code will remedy that!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get on it! Lol, they're at two collections now.. sadly I only have one Pixie Dust, but the Ipsy code will remedy that!


Oh you'd better believe as soon as I've got my Ipsy bag, I'm going to be putting that code to some good use for some PixieDusts!!!!


----------



## hiheather

Sally Hansen has texture polish now. I saw it at the store earlier and almost caved on a cute pale yellow color.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Oh you'd better believe as soon as I've got my Ipsy bag, I'm going to be putting that code to some good use for some PixieDusts!!!! :add_twinkle:


 Lol..wooo, you'll love them!


> Sally Hansen has texture polish now. I saw it at the store earlier and almost caved on a cute pale yellow color.


 They're like the Nails, inc feather polishes I guess. I'm checking Target tomorrow!


----------



## hiheather

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol..wooo, you'll love them!
> 
> They're like the Nails, inc feather polishes I guess. I'm checking Target tomorrow!


 Yea, I saw they had two new collections one was candy themed which were the texture polish and Fuzzy which were just like the Nails Inc. I have only seen them at my local Meijers and even then they were tucked away in the clearance section of beauty. If they hadn't been $8 I would have gotten one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Yea, I saw they had two new collections one was candy themed which were the texture polish and Fuzzy which were just like the Nails Inc. I have only seen them at my local Meijers and even then they were tucked away in the clearance section of beauty. If they hadn't been $8 I would have gotten one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I can't wait to see them! I passed on the Nails, inc so maybe I'll try one of these.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh you'd better believe as soon as I've got my Ipsy bag, I'm going to be putting that code to some good use for some PixieDusts!!!!


 You don't have to wait until you get the bag to use it, it's a general code. But perhaps you're waiting to see which polish you get in your bag, so you don't order the same one, huh?

I painted my brother's girlfriend's nails tonight with Essie Mojito Madness and topped it with Daring Digits Gooseberry Square; so cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel so far behind it trends, not having any of the PixieDusts yet! lol


 I don't have any pixie dust either  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> seems like I need to add some.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You don't have to wait until you get the bag to use it, it's a general code. *But perhaps you're waiting to see which polish you get in your bag, so you don't order the same one, huh?*
> 
> I painted my brother's girlfriend's nails tonight with Essie Mojito Madness and topped it with Daring Digits Gooseberry Square; so cute!


 Exactly


----------



## page5

Butter London Poole, accent nail is Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe


----------



## acostakk

> Butter London Poole, accent nail is Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe


 Nice combo


----------



## tasertag

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was reading that this stains really bad unless you use their special base coat (which don't get me started on that proprietary crap.)  Are you using their special base coat or another?  If so, can you take a pic of your nails after you remove it?  I just used the ipsy code and ordered that as well as 2 other pixie dust polishes and I'd like to know what to expect...and if I should just suck it up and buy their base coat...which will annoy me.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I heard that it stains too 



. But I also heard that it takes forever to dry if you use a base coat and I wanted to go to pilates about an hour after I painted my nails so I didn't use a base coat.

I'll definitely post an after picture to see how bad my nails stained. Probably on Sunday afternoon.

As promised, a picture of my poor naked nails after I took off Zoya's PixieDust in Liberty.

My middle and ring fingers had Liberty while the other two had Zuza. I used my acetone free remover on my pointer and middle fingers while I used the Zoya Remove+ on my ring and pinky fingers. I think the Remove did better with dealing with stain, it's barely noticeable. On the other hand, my acetone free remover didn't do as well as the Remove+; my skin is a little tinted. In both cases, the PixieDust was pretty easy to remove.

I recommend using Zoya's Remove+ if you have it and are concerned with staining. I'm glad I did this tonight instead of tomorrow. It'll give me time to get my skin to a normal color before I go to work on Monday.


----------



## FrostKitty

Hello everyone!  

I am now officially obsessed with Indie Nail Polish.  I kept meaning to post what I was wearing but I got caught up in working on my garden.   

Today I'm on day 3 of wearing Wing Dust Polish "Space Cadet" which is an amazing color... If I didn't have a bunch of NFU Oh to try I wouldn't even consider changing polish.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Hello everyone! Â  I am now officially obsessed with Indie Nail Polish. Â I kept meaning to post what I was wearing but I got caught up in working on my garden. Â Â  Today I'm on day 3 of wearing Wing Dust Polish "Space Cadet" which is an amazing color... If I didn't have a bunch of NFU Oh to try I wouldn't even consider changing polish.Â


 I've been eyeballing that brand. Very pretty!


----------



## amandah

Before I post this picture, I want to apologize for my cuticles. I de-stress by picking at them, and as you can see, last week was pretty stressful. Anywho, I did my nails last night and they came out so awesome I just had to share. It's essie-no more film topped with lush laquer-party rockin


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Before I post this picture, I want to apologize for my cuticles. I de-stress by picking at them, and as you can see, last week was pretty stressful. Anywho, I did my nails last night and they came out so awesome I just had to share. It's essie-no more film topped with lush laquer-party rockin


 The nail combo looks awesome!


----------



## amandah

> The nail combo looks awesome!


 Thanks! There were a bunch of different glitters i had to choose from, but i'm so glad i picked this one.


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As promised, a picture of my poor naked nails after I took off Zoya's PixieDust in Liberty.  My middle and ring fingers had Liberty while the other two had Zuza. I used my acetone free remover on my pointer and middle fingers while I used the Zoya Remove+ on my ring and pinky fingers. I think the Remove did better with dealing with stain, it's barely noticeable. On the other hand, my acetone free remover didn't do as well as the Remove+; my skin is a little tinted. In both cases, the PixieDust was pretty easy to remove.  I recommend using Zoya's Remove+ if you have it and are concerned with staining. I'm glad I did this tonight instead of tomorrow. It'll give me time to get my skin to a normal color before I go to work on Monday.


 Thanks for this.  It doesn't look like it stained too bad.  I seriously cannot wait to get mine!


----------



## acostakk

One of the new Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coats - "Fuzz-Sea"



Blurry, but a better representation of the colors:



This is with 3 coats. I like it but would probably do it over a base color next time. Maybe over that yellow my husband hates so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One of the new Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coats - "Fuzz-Sea"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry, but a better representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 3 coats. I like it but would probably do it over a base color next time. Maybe over that yellow my husband hates so much


 That looks like the Nails Inc stuff! Bet it's half the price though!!


----------



## acostakk

> That looks like the Nails Inc stuff! Bet it's half the price though!!


 It was around $5 at Target. I just went in for vitamins and wasn't even going to look, but they were RIGHT THERE on the end cap. Curse you Target, you got me again.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> It was around $5 at Target. I just went in for vitamins and wasn't even going to look, but they were RIGHT THERE on the end cap. Curse you Target, you got me again.


 Dang, I checked mine yesterday and no luck!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I picked up some of the new Sinful Colors/Sinful Shine Gel Tech colors yesterday, this is Bottoms Up. I'm doing a little experiment to see how long it will last...I have one coat on my left hand, and two coats on my right.


----------



## amandah

> One of the new Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coats - "Fuzz-Sea"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry, but a better representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 3 coats. I like it but would probably do it over a base color next time. Maybe over that yellow my husband hates so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow. Those colors are so pretty!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was around $5 at Target. I just went in for vitamins and wasn't even going to look, but they were RIGHT THERE on the end cap. Curse you Target, you got me again.


 Nice!

My nails are type boring right now... filed way down with just a clear base and top coat. I just want a break though. And it's also kind of a test...because I paint my nails when I'm upset or stressed or whatever...so we'll see how long they last pretty much bare.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Cult Nails Let Me Fly and Orly Peaceful Opposition. .  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> One of the new Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coats - "Fuzz-Sea"
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry, but a better representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 3 coats. I like it but would probably do it over a base color next time. Maybe over that yellow my husband hates so much  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks great!! I'm going to have to pick up a bottle next time I'm at Target.


----------



## marrymemakeup

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up some of the new Sinful Colors/Sinful Shine Gel Tech colors yesterday, this is Bottoms Up. I'm doing a little experiment to see how long it will last...I have one coat on my left hand, and two coats on my right.


 Wow... very pretty and cool color. What's this sinful nail polish color code??


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Bottoms up - 1243


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Before I post this picture, I want to apologize for my cuticles. I de-stress by picking at them, and as you can see, last week was pretty stressful.
> 
> Anywho, I did my nails last night and they came out so awesome I just had to share.
> 
> It's essie-no more film topped with lush laquer-party rockin


 Oooh I love this! Very pretty combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Here's my mani, it's a very simple duo of L'Oreal "Tangerine Crush" with one thin coat of Wet n Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on the accent nail.

It looks a lot better in person, the pictures don't do these colors justice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> Here's my mani, it's a very simple duo of L'Oreal "Tangerine Crush" with one thin coat of Wet n Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on the accent nail. It looks a lot better in person, the pictures don't do these colors justice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lovely! how was Tangerine Crush to work with? I used a dark purple L'Oreal last week that was super difficult to apply. I'm hoping it was just an off bottle because I really like your color!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lovely! how was Tangerine Crush to work with? I used a dark purple L'Oreal last week that was super difficult to apply. I'm hoping it was just an off bottle because I really like your color!


 I like the formula a lot, actually. The polish was easy to apply and the color only streaked a little bit, but I was planning to do two coats anyway so that's a very minor thing imo.

This particular bottle is almost a year old and the polish still applies like it's fairly new - it's not gotten goopy at all yet.

Overall, I'm pleased with L'Oreal's polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am now officially obsessed with Indie Nail Polish.  I kept meaning to post what I was wearing but I got caught up in working on my garden.
> 
> Today I'm on day 3 of wearing Wing Dust Polish "Space Cadet" which is an amazing color... If I didn't have a bunch of NFU Oh to try I wouldn't even consider changing polish.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Before I post this picture, I want to apologize for my cuticles. I de-stress by picking at them, and as you can see, last week was pretty stressful.
> 
> Anywho, I did my nails last night and they came out so awesome I just had to share.
> 
> It's essie-no more film topped with lush laquer-party rockin


 Love it, so sparkly.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One of the new Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coats - "Fuzz-Sea"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blurry, but a better representation of the colors:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 3 coats. I like it but would probably do it over a base color next time. Maybe over that yellow my husband hates so much


 I need that color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up some of the new Sinful Colors/Sinful Shine Gel Tech colors yesterday, this is Bottoms Up. I'm doing a little experiment to see how long it will last...I have one coat on my left hand, and two coats on my right.


 Love that blue.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Cult Nails Let Me Fly and Orly Peaceful Opposition. .


 That's a really pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my mani, it's a very simple duo of L'Oreal "Tangerine Crush" with one thin coat of Wet n Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on the accent nail.
> 
> It looks a lot better in person, the pictures don't do these colors justice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is beautiful and that color looks great on you.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Zoya Yana--actually did them Friday and it's holding up pretty well. Happy Coral Monday!!


----------



## FrostKitty

> I've been eyeballing that brand. Very pretty!


 I ordered a couple more colors to see if I get te same results.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Yana--actually did them Friday and it's holding up pretty well. Happy Coral Monday!!


 Love it!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Zoya Yana--actually did them Friday and it's holding up pretty well. Happy Coral Monday!!


 Going on my wishlist! Nice color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is beautiful and that color looks great on you.


 Thank you!


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Yana--actually did them Friday and it's holding up pretty well. Happy Coral Monday!!


 just gorgeous!

umm and can I have your nails please ..... and thank you


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!





> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Going on my wishlist! Nice color





> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just gorgeous!
> 
> umm and can I have your nails please ..... and thank you


 Thanks ladies!!


----------



## DonnaD

I went looking for this because I'ma gonna buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the site describes Yana as a geranium pink and it looks nothing like this coral colour.  



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Yana--actually did them Friday and it's holding up pretty well. Happy Coral Monday!!


----------



## madeupMegan

Currently wearing Julep Eden with Hard Candy Mermaid Magic on the ring finger. Sorry for no pics, my nails aren't nearly as professional looking as everyone on MUT.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went looking for this because I'ma gonna buy it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but the site describes Yana as a geranium pink and it looks nothing like this coral colour.


 Depending on the light, it goes coral or pinker.  Essie peach daiquiri is a great coral too.  that was the color I used all last summer.


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Wet n Wild Megalast in Tropicalia. I out white dots on the tips, did ring finger in white with tropicalia dots. Did them Friday and still wearing good. I can't really say they look good cuz my dots never look right.


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Depending on the light, it goes coral or pinker.  Essie peach daiquiri is a great coral too.  that was the color I used all last summer.


 Thanks.  I was confused.  Now's the time to buy zoya with the ipsy code so I wanted to make sure before I checked out.


----------



## jesemiaud

Zoya FeiFei with Zoya Maisie on top


----------



## CharmingFemale

Butter London-Trout Pout


----------



## sleepykat

Colores de Carol Inner Princess


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Zoya Solange. And I'm loving it!! It's simply gorgeous, and I think it looks amazing against my skin!!





And the picture doesn't do it justice either. The color is more multi-dimensional and also more yellow and sparkly...I'm just in love!


----------



## alpina0560

Thumb, pointer and pinkie- OPI If You Moust You Moust from the Vintage Minnie Mouse Collection Ring and middle- OPI Pussy Galore liquid sand from the Bond girls collection


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya FeiFei with Zoya Maisie on top


 That's so pretty, I love FeiFei.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Colores de Carol Inner Princess


 That's beautiful!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Solange. And I'm loving it!! It's simply gorgeous, and I think it looks amazing against my skin!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the picture doesn't do it justice either. The color is more multi-dimensional and also more yellow and sparkly...I'm just in love!


 Wow that's so pretty on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Thumb, pointer and pinkie- OPI If You Moust You Moust from the Vintage Minnie Mouse Collection
> 
> Ring and middle- OPI Pussy Galore liquid sand from the Bond girls collection


 I'm loving all that pink!


----------



## BeautyJunction

Double stamping mani with Essie St Lucia Lilac, China Glaze Spontaneous (first stamp) and China Glaze Draped in Velvet (second stamping), with Konad plates.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Double stamping mani with Essie St Lucia Lilac, China Glaze Spontaneous (first stamp) and China Glaze Draped in Velvet (second stamping), with Konad plates.


 So pretty!


----------



## lovepink

OPI Liquid Sands the Bond Girls in Pussy Galore and Solitare.  Not sure what I think of these liquid sands.


----------



## Antharenn

> Zoya Solange. And I'm loving it!! It's simply gorgeous, and I think it looks amazing against my skin!!
> 
> And the picture doesn't do it justice either. The color is more multi-dimensional and also more yellow and sparkly...I'm just in love!


 Lovely! It looks fantastic! I'm a bit jealous, it definitely doesn't suit me but is so pretty!


----------



## tasertag

> Double stamping mani with Essie St Lucia Lilac, China Glaze Spontaneous (first stamp) and China Glaze Draped in Velvet (second stamping), with Konad plates.


 This is FANTASTIC. well done


----------



## Lolo22

Wow! These are both completely beautiful! Love them!



> Colores de Carol Inner Princess





> Zoya Solange. And I'm loving it!! It's simply gorgeous, and I think it looks amazing against my skin!!
> 
> And the picture doesn't do it justice either. The color is more multi-dimensional and also more yellow and sparkly...I'm just in love!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Yana--actually did them Friday and it's holding up pretty well. Happy Coral Monday!!


 I'm so glad your choice turned out well, looks fab.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently wearing Julep Eden with Hard Candy Mermaid Magic on the ring finger. Sorry for no pics, my nails aren't nearly as professional looking as everyone on MUT.


 If you take photos, please post anyway. We love to see them all. No need to look professional, we just like to see the pretty polishes.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's beautiful!


 Thanks! I think Inner Princess is terribly cute, but it doesn't fit my personality somehow, so I'm going to try to trade it. My favorite by this brand (Colores de Carol) is called Best Polish Friend Forever--amazing, and fits me perfectly:


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm so glad your choice turned out well, looks fab.


 Thanks again, SleepyKat!


----------



## madeupMegan

OPI's My Very First Knockwurst with Orly Nite Owl as the accent nail.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

I paint my nails every other day so instead of posting every other day I figured I'd just put it all in 1 post. Hope that's okay!





Zoya "Avril" &amp; OPI "You Glitter be Good to me"





China Glaze "Fade Into Hue"





My mid-week accent swatch of JulieG Gumdrop "Crushed Candy"







Covergirl "Eternal Oceans" w/ OPI "Polka.com"







Zoya Pixie Dust "Godiva"





OPI "You're Such a Budapest"

And that sums up last week &amp; this week!


----------



## katye

Toes: Essie- Tart Deco (photographs terribly in my opinion, looks much more orange than the actual peach-ish that it is)

Nails: Essie- Eternal Optimist (still not sure how I feel about this color but it's neutral enough yet 'Springy)


----------



## baeutycall

211B Club Havana wet n wild mega last. love the colour, plus its a cheap long lasting colour


----------



## madeupMegan

MissPriffTiff: I'm loving all your nail looks!

Katye: We are almost the same! I have Essie Eternal Optimist on my fingernails now!

Sleepykat: I'm going to try to post pics (when I take them), posted my first one today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's beautiful!
> Thanks! I think Inner Princess is terribly cute, but it doesn't fit my personality somehow, so I'm going to try to trade it. My favorite by this brand (Colores de Carol) is called Best Polish Friend Forever--amazing, and fits me perfectly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, that color its amazing and it looks good on you. I will have to check out her polishes since I am getting more into indies now.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI's My Very First Knockwurst with Orly Nite Owl as the accent nail.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paint my nails every other day so instead of posting every other day I figured I'd just put it all in 1 post. Hope that's okay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya "Avril" &amp; OPI "You Glitter be Good to me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze "Fade Into Hue"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mid-week accent swatch of JulieG Gumdrop "Crushed Candy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covergirl "Eternal Oceans" w/ OPI "Polka.com"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Pixie Dust "Godiva"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI "You're Such a Budapest"
> 
> And that sums up last week &amp; this week!


 Love all your manis!


----------



## page5

MissPriss, I really like that Eternal Oceans polish. How's the wear on CG polish?


----------



## tulosai

I'm wearing Hare's Return to Nature right now and I have to say I do not love it.  May post a pic later if I can get over my self-consciousness re: how awful it looks on me.   Don't know why but it just does not look like anyone else's swatches that I see online at all. Maybe because my nails are super short now :/   Maybe just a not mixing with my skin tone thing.


----------



## sleepykat

OPI Pussy Galore


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Sinful Shine - All The Rage


----------



## Xiang

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sinful Shine - All The Rage


 That's such a beautiful color.


----------



## lissa1307

its a little rough as i was half asleep, but i have on OPI in Alex By The Books, Pure Ice in Scream, and Pure Ice in Beware


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Pussy Galore


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sinful Shine - All The Rage


 That's a great color on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its a little rough as i was half asleep, but i have on OPI in Alex By The Books, Pure Ice in Scream, and Pure Ice in Beware


 So pretty!


----------



## Tipsbymerry

Essie nail repstyle one


----------



## amandah

I should not be subscribed to this thread ... now my wish list of polishes is growing fast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Everybody's nails look so pretty!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

Zoya Blue topped with Zoya Erika


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Blue topped with Zoya Erika


 So cute!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote:
Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! I think Inner Princess is terribly cute, but it doesn't fit my personality somehow, so I'm going to try to trade it. My favorite by this brand (Colores de Carol) is called Best Polish Friend Forever--amazing, and fits me perfectly:




 Oh i love that polish so much!!!!!!! it is too cute!!!


----------



## OiiO

My Zoya order just came in and I immediately painted my nails with Godiva.

OMG guys, I feel like I just crawled from under a giant rock, because I can't believe I didn't buy these sooner! The pictures just cannot convey how pretty all of these polishes are in real life, now I can see why so many nail bloggers adore them.

SpaRitual base coat - 1 thin coat

Zoya Godiva - 2 coats


----------



## amandah

> My Zoya order just came in and I immediately painted my nails with Godiva. OMG guys, I feel like I just crawled from under a giant rock, because I can't believe I didn't buy these sooner! The pictures just cannot convey how pretty all of these polishes are in real life, now I can see why so many nail bloggers adore them. SpaRitual base coat - 1 thin coat Zoya Godiva - 2 coats


 Your nails are absolutely gorgeous, and this polish is beautiful. They look like nails on a bride for a wedding.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Your nails are absolutely gorgeous, and this polish is beautiful. They look like nails on a bride for a wedding.


 You're so sweet, thank you! 

I will be a bridesmaid for my SIL's wedding and I think I'll wear it for that occasion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tulosai

Totally gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Zoya order just came in and I immediately painted my nails with Godiva.
> 
> OMG guys, I feel like I just crawled from under a giant rock, because I can't believe I didn't buy these sooner! The pictures just cannot convey how pretty all of these polishes are in real life, now I can see why so many nail bloggers adore them.
> 
> SpaRitual base coat - 1 thin coat
> 
> Zoya Godiva - 2 coats


----------



## FrostKitty

Hello all!!  My dotting tool set came in a few days ago so I decided to just jump in rather than taking time to learn how to use them.   Today's nails currently look like this: 



  

  



I used Chick Polish Gr8t Gray Owl, Sephora X Private and Sephora by OPI It's My Pink


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My Zoya order just came in and I immediately painted my nails with Godiva.
> 
> OMG guys, I feel like I just crawled from under a giant rock, because I can't believe I didn't buy these sooner! The pictures just cannot convey how pretty all of these polishes are in real life, now I can see why so many nail bloggers adore them.
> 
> SpaRitual base coat - 1 thin coat
> 
> Zoya Godiva - 2 coats


 That's a beautiful color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all!!  My dotting tool set came in a few days ago so I decided to just jump in rather than taking time to learn how to use them.   Today's nails currently look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Chick Polish Gr8t Gray Owl, Sephora X Private and Sephora by OPI It's My Pink


 Pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

Zoya Miranda, Stevie and Vespa.





And my husband decided to build me a polish rack so he could free up some of his dresser top space.  




  I need like 4 more of them lol!  My daughter in law apparently knew he was doing this and said, "You've never actually looked in all those boxes, have you?  This won't be big enough!"  He's so cute!  This is maybe 1/4 of my polishes!


----------



## amandah

Butter London-Cakehole topped with Nars-Adelita


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Wool Lite.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love all your manis!


 Thank you so much, that's so sweet of you!








> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> MissPriffTiff: I'm loving all your nail looks!
> 
> Katye: We are almost the same! I have Essie Eternal Optimist on my fingernails now!
> 
> Sleepykat: I'm going to try to post pics (when I take them), posted my first one today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> MissPriss, I really like that Eternal Oceans polish. How's the wear on CG polish?


 I really enjoy the CG Nail Glosses, they supposedly have the base, polish, &amp; top coat in 1 but I've never been patient enough to wait for it to dry so I use a fast dry top coat. I love the formula though, nothing bad to say.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Wool Lite.


 I have been unable to find these!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been unable to find these!


 They just got them at my local Target within the past few days! They weren't there on Monday, but I saw them today! Slow roll out maybe?


----------



## CheshireCookie

OMG I'm SOOO far behind at checking out all these fabulous nails!!!!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my mani, it's a very simple duo of L'Oreal "Tangerine Crush" with one thin coat of Wet n Wild "Party of Five Glitters" on the accent nail.
> 
> It looks a lot better in person, the pictures don't do these colors justice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I HEART this soooo much, I'm such a lover of corals!



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Yana--actually did them Friday and it's holding up pretty well. Happy Coral Monday!!


 AGAIN...the CORALS! LOOOOOVE this! and your nails look awesome!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Colores de Carol Inner Princess


 This is ridiculously precious! Colores de Carol has recently become my new fav indie polishes!



> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thumb, pointer and pinkie- OPI If You Moust You Moust from the Vintage Minnie Mouse Collection
> 
> Ring and middle- OPI Pussy Galore liquid sand from the Bond girls collection


 Guess what I'm doing sometime this week! USING THESE TWO COLORS! Cause I totally have them both! lol, I love this! GORGEOUS!



> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Double stamping mani with Essie St Lucia Lilac, China Glaze Spontaneous (first stamp) and China Glaze Draped in Velvet (second stamping), with Konad plates.


 How AWESOME! I'm loving the double stamping!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks! I think Inner Princess is terribly cute, but it doesn't fit my personality somehow, so I'm going to try to trade it. My favorite by this brand (Colores de Carol) is called Best Polish Friend Forever--amazing, and fits me perfectly:


 Super sweetly cute! That blue is fantastic!



> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paint my nails every other day so instead of posting every other day I figured I'd just put it all in 1 post. Hope that's okay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya "Avril" &amp; OPI "You Glitter be Good to me"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze "Fade Into Hue"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mid-week accent swatch of JulieG Gumdrop "Crushed Candy"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Covergirl "Eternal Oceans" w/ OPI "Polka.com"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Pixie Dust "Godiva"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI "You're Such a Budapest"
> 
> And that sums up last week &amp; this week!


 Fade into Hue and Godiva are incredible!!! Well, they're all amazing actually! lol



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> its a little rough as i was half asleep, but i have on OPI in Alex By The Books, Pure Ice in Scream, and Pure Ice in Beware


 What an adorable design! Love the mix of color and sparkle!


----------



## SherriC

All of the manicures on this post are beautiful. I'm such a green monster right now......I just cut all my nails off because they are dry. I'm using oil to get them healthy again. I do have blue zoya toenails though. Thanks to Ipsy!


----------



## tasertag

> Zoya Miranda, Stevie and Vespa.
> 
> And my husband decided to build me a polish rack so he could free up some of his dresser top space. Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  I need like 4 more of them lol! Â My daughter in law apparently knew he was doing this and said, "You've never actually looked in all those boxes, have you? Â This won't be big enough!" Â He's so cute! Â This is maybe 1/4 of my polishes!


 That's so sweet of him!!!! My bf isn't that handy. I'm going to have to build my own eventually.


----------



## tasertag

These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow". Navy - Julep Eloise Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss White - Julep Eileen


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow".
> 
> Navy - Julep Eloise
> 
> Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious
> 
> Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss
> 
> White - Julep Eileen


 I love this!  It looks so sophisticated.  Great choice of colors!

Happy graduation!!


----------



## page5

> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow". Navy - Julep Eloise Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss White - Julep Eileen


 Congratulations Graduate! Pretty nails for the big day.


----------



## tasertag

> I love this! Â It looks so sophisticated. Â Great choice of colors! Happy graduation!!





> Congratulations Graduate! Pretty nails for the big day.


 Thanks ladies! Looks like it'll be a beautiful day too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juliadsouza

Right now, nothing, in-fact removed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## juliadsouza

But girls please uploads your pics whenever your are wearing something new...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Miranda, Stevie and Vespa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my husband decided to build me a polish rack so he could free up some of his dresser top space.
> 
> 
> 
> I need like 4 more of them lol!  My daughter in law apparently knew he was doing this and said, "You've never actually looked in all those boxes, have you?  This won't be big enough!"  He's so cute!  This is maybe 1/4 of my polishes!


 That's so sweet of your hubby to build that for you, btw love that combo on your nails.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butter London-Cakehole topped with Nars-Adelita


 Love that color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Wool Lite.


 Love it, too bad they don't sell it here. Hopefully I can find some on ebay.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow".
> 
> Navy - Julep Eloise
> 
> Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious
> 
> Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss
> 
> White - Julep Eileen


 Congrats on your graduation! Your nails are absolutely fabulous i'm in love with the polka dots and the color combo.


----------



## jesemiaud

So awesome...I love it! 



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow".
> 
> Navy - Julep Eloise
> Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious
> Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss
> White - Julep Eileen


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow".
> 
> Navy - Julep Eloise
> 
> Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious
> 
> Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss
> 
> White - Julep Eileen


 i love it, looks young and classy! happy graduation!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow". Navy - Julep Eloise Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss White - Julep Eileen


 Yay! Looks great and congrats!


----------



## amandah

>


 I LOVE the color combo and the dots. Looks like they should be in an ad they are so perfect! Did you use anything special to make the dots?


----------



## acostakk

> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow". Navy - Julep Eloise Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss White - Julep Eileen


 Looks great!


----------



## acostakk

Sinful Colors "Let Me Go" with OPI "Polka.Com" Leg Me Go is sooooo pretty in the bottle, but goes on super sheer. It does have a very pretty blue/purple/green shift,but it's impossible to photograph.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sinful Colors "Let Me Go" with OPI "Polka.Com"
> 
> Leg Me Go is sooooo pretty in the bottle, but goes on super sheer. It does have a very pretty blue/purple/green shift,but it's impossible to photograph.


 Pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow".
> 
> Navy - Julep Eloise
> 
> Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious
> 
> Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss
> 
> White - Julep Eileen


THIS IS FANTASTIC! I love it!


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so sweet of him!!!! My bf isn't that handy. I'm going to have to build my own eventually.


 I was threatening to buy the acrylic ones on ebay lol.  He did a really nice job.  He's a keeper.


----------



## SherriC

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow".
> 
> Navy - Julep Eloise
> 
> Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious
> 
> Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss
> 
> White - Julep Eileen


 I love this, so young and fresh!  And congratulations!


----------



## lissa1307

It's a little blurry, but It's Zoya in Jacqueline, Sally Hanson "Insta-Dri" in Pink Blink and Lickety-Split Lime.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little blurry, but It's Zoya in Jacqueline, Sally Hanson "Insta-Dri" in Pink Blink and Lickety-Split Lime.


What a cute and bright chevron! I love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22


 Ooh, Scooby I always love your creative nail art! Way cool..


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are my nails for graduation thanks to my MUT ladies helping me pick out a cream/beige/"buff yellow".
> 
> Navy - Julep Eloise
> 
> Orange - Essie Orange, It's Obvious
> 
> Beige - China Glaze Kalahari Kiss
> 
> White - Julep Eileen


 This looks amazing--Happy Graduation!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little blurry, but It's Zoya in Jacqueline, Sally Hanson "Insta-Dri" in Pink Blink and Lickety-Split Lime.


 That's a perfect spring mani, love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22


 As always your nails are perfect!


----------



## lissa1307

New "watermelon" mani.

Sally Hanson Insta-dri in Lickety-Split Lime

Zoya in Jacqueline

Nailtini in Bloody Mary

NYC in White French Tip ( mixed with the lime to lighten it)

And L.A. Colors Art Deco in Black


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New "watermelon" mani.
> 
> Sally Hanson Insta-dri in Lickety-Split Lime
> 
> Zoya in Jacqueline
> 
> Nailtini in Bloody Mary
> 
> NYC in White French Tip ( mixed with the lime to lighten it)
> 
> And L.A. Colors Art Deco in Black


 That's adorable!


----------



## JC327

Catrice genius in the bottle(Chanel peridot dupe)


----------



## laguilar12

Zoya in Blue! Got in on my Ipsy bag and I am in love, first time trying Zoya polishes and now I am thinking of getting more Lol.


----------



## laguilar12

That is beautiful! Where can I get it, and how much does it cost if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## DonnaD

I wonder how this compares to the Yana?  I just bought the Yana because AngeBrooklyn forced me to.  Now this All The Rage is calling to me.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22


 
Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Yana--actually did them Friday and it's holding up pretty well. Happy Coral Monday!!


----------



## DonnaD

I'm wearing Essie Eternal Optimist.  What an annoying pain the butt this was.  It's very thin...like water thin.  It's streaky to the end until the top coat and even with Seche Vite, it took forever to dry.  I had to use 4 coats to get it opaque.  I dinged the thumb 3 freakin' times and had to start over. I love the colour but seriously, I don't think it was worth the effort when I have some W&amp;W that are similar colours and much faster and easier to apply and dry.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder how this compares to the Yana?  I just bought the Yana because AngeBrooklyn forced me to.  Now this All The Rage is calling to me.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Yana--actually did them Friday and it's holding up pretty well. Happy Coral Monday!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do look pretty dang similar, I would say you probably don't need both. Yana looks to have just a tiny big more orange, while All The Rage has a bit more red. To my eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Need has nothing to do with it LOL!  If you saw how many polishes I have that look almost identical to other polishes I have, you'd think I was colour blind.  




  I guess if you're going to have an addiction, better polish than crack!  It's what I tell my husband when he complains about me buying more polish...I could be a drinking and screwing around so be happy LOL!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do look pretty dang similar, I would say you probably don't need both. Yana looks to have just a tiny big more orange, while All The Rage has a bit more red. To my eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Need has nothing to do with it LOL!  If you saw how many polishes I have that look almost identical to other polishes I have, you'd think I was colour blind.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you're going to have an addiction, better polish than crack!  It's what I tell my husband when he complains about me buying more polish...I could be a drinking and screwing around so be happy LOL!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They do look pretty dang similar, I would say you probably don't need both. Yana looks to have just a tiny big more orange, while All The Rage has a bit more red. To my eyes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> LMFAO! I have said the same thing...better nail polish than heroine!!


----------



## tasertag

> Congrats on your graduation! Your nails are absolutely fabulous i'm in love with the polka dots and the color combo.





> So awesome...I love it!Â





> i love it, looks young and classy! happy graduation!





> Yay! Looks great and congrats!





> I LOVE the color combo and the dots. Looks like they should be in an ad they are so perfect! Did you use anything special to make the dots?


 I used some dotting tools I bought from amazon.


> Looks great!





> THIS IS FANTASTIC! I love it!





> I love this, so young and fresh!Â  And congratulations! Â





> This looks amazing--Happy Graduation!


 THANKS EVERYONE! I'm just loving my nails right now. It's a big hit with my family too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Sinful Colors "Let Me Go" with OPI "Polka.Com" Leg Me Go is sooooo pretty in the bottle, but goes on super sheer. It does have a very pretty blue/purple/green shift,but it's impossible to photograph.


 I really need to get polka.com. I keep seeing it and wanting it more and more. So beautiful.


> It's a little blurry, but It's Zoya in Jacqueline, Sally Hanson "Insta-Dri" in Pink Blink and Lickety-Split Lime.


 I just love the chevrons! I've never done it because I'm too impatient...


> Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22


 You're nails ALWAYS look great. So jealous.


> New "watermelon" mani. Sally Hanson Insta-dri in Lickety-Split Lime Zoya in Jacqueline Nailtini in Bloody Mary NYC in White French Tip ( mixed with the lime to lighten it) And L.A. Colors Art Deco in Black


 CUTE!


> Catrice genius in the bottle(Chanel peridot dupe)


 Love this!


----------



## acostakk

> New "watermelon" mani. Sally Hanson Insta-dri in Lickety-Split Lime Zoya in Jacqueline Nailtini in Bloody Mary NYC in White French Tip ( mixed with the lime to lighten it) And L.A. Colors Art Deco in Black


 How cute!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LMFAO! I have said the same thing...better nail polish than heroine!!


 I hardly ever buy clothes and shoes, I don't decorate the house, I don't go to a salon anymore for anything...many 'typical' women things that husbands are concerned about. I buy discounted nail polish. I actually paid full price for Nails Inc. Pudding Lane the other night--pretty much unheard of for me. It's the only time in the past two years that I remember paying full price for a polish.

Oddly enough, my nails were naked today. This is another rare occurrence. I removed OPI Pussy Galore because I chipped it replacing some batteries, and I really cannot handle it when my polish is chipped. But then I chose sleep over redoing my nails last night.

I found the cutest set of five mini polishes (good sizes, exactly half of a regular size bottle) at Claire's last night on sale for only $5.00. They look super cute in the bottle; hopefully they live up to that and I'll try to post some pics on here soon.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Essie Eternal Optimist.  What an annoying pain the butt this was.  It's very thin...like water thin.  It's streaky to the end until the top coat and even with Seche Vite, it took forever to dry.  I had to use 4 coats to get it opaque.  I dinged the thumb 3 freakin' times and had to start over. I love the colour but seriously, I don't think it was worth the effort when I have some W&amp;W that are similar colours and much faster and easier to apply and dry.


 I have Eternal Optimist and my bottle applies perfectly--it's one of my favorite polishes of all time. It leans more muted coral on me, less nude than it looks in your photo. I'm sorry it was a pain for you, but it looks great. I used it on my grandma, too. She loved it because it was classy without being just pink or red.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New "watermelon" mani.
> 
> Sally Hanson Insta-dri in Lickety-Split Lime
> 
> Zoya in Jacqueline
> 
> Nailtini in Bloody Mary
> 
> NYC in White French Tip ( mixed with the lime to lighten it)
> 
> And L.A. Colors Art Deco in Black


 That is super cute. I especially like the ring finger with the rind.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is super cute. I especially like the ring finger with the rind.


 thats my favorite too...i was so happy it came out how i had it in my head....sad thing is i debated this mani for days before giving it a whirl.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Need has nothing to do with it LOL!  If you saw how many polishes I have that look almost identical to other polishes I have, you'd think I was colour blind.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess if you're going to have an addiction, better polish than crack!  It's what I tell my husband when he complains about me buying more polish...I could be a drinking and screwing around so be happy LOL!


 Ha ha totally this!  I've got a zillion corals--some pinker, orangier, peachier, sheer, creamy.  My attitude is that manicures start at about $10.  So if I use a polish once doing my own manicure, I'm pretty much even.  And when the polish is less than $10, I can set the leftover $ aside for the crack and alcohol.  (KIDDING!)


----------



## acostakk

> Ha ha totally this! Â I've got a zillion corals--some pinker, orangier, peachier, sheer, creamy. Â My attitude is that manicures start at about $10. Â So if I use a polish once doing my own manicure, I'm pretty much even. Â And when the polish is less than $10, I can set the leftover $ aside for the crack and alcohol. Â (KIDDING!)


 Lol. So reading this to my husband.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22


 Oh girl, ....you're manis just make a person super happy lol LOVE IT



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New "watermelon" mani.
> 
> Sally Hanson Insta-dri in Lickety-Split Lime
> 
> Zoya in Jacqueline
> 
> Nailtini in Bloody Mary
> 
> NYC in White French Tip ( mixed with the lime to lighten it)
> 
> And L.A. Colors Art Deco in Black


 How ridiculously adorable! and yummy looking too lol



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Essie Eternal Optimist.  What an annoying pain the butt this was.  It's very thin...like water thin.  It's streaky to the end until the top coat and even with Seche Vite, it took forever to dry.  I had to use 4 coats to get it opaque.  I dinged the thumb 3 freakin' times and had to start over. I love the colour but seriously, I don't think it was worth the effort when I have some W&amp;W that are similar colours and much faster and easier to apply and dry.


 What a beautiful classic skintone pink! It goes with your coloring perfectly! So elegant &lt;3


----------



## Cindaaayduh

I'm wearing Rainbow Honey , in Pinkie Promise  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a lovely confetti pink.


----------



## DonnaD

I like the colour so maybe I'll buy another bottle andd see if it's better.  It actually looks lighter in the pic than it is on my nails...to me it looks more pink-ish nude, not coral at all.  I don't see any red or orange in this colour.



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I have Eternal Optimist and my bottle applies perfectly--it's one of my favorite polishes of all time. It leans more muted coral on me, less nude than it looks in your photo. I'm sorry it was a pain for you, but it looks great. I used it on my grandma, too. She loved it because it was classy without being just pink or red.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Sinful Colors in Timbleberry  + Julep in Paris. I'm finding that I pretty much like Paris over the top of ANYTHING.


----------



## Marj B

Since I had a 10$ off 20$ purchase at Sally's for my birthday, I went shopping. Somebody in the past mentioned that Nina Pro was very good nail polish so I got one called Fuchsia Rage. It is the worst nail polish I have ever purchased. Maybe it was a bad batch. It dried so fast and streaky,that it was impossible to work with. I very quickly put on 3 coats and in the process of going fast got it all over my fingers of course. It was still streaky and matte. No place on the bottle or on the rack did it say matte! It was 4.79 a bottle and I can get 2 or 3 others that I know are good polishes for that price. Wet N Wild has the double brush too and nice to apply and only 1,69 @ walmart, 2$ at Dollar General (which is the only store to get the 40 new colors).

This Nina Pro is going back and if I can't get a refund or store credit, I 'll just tell them to throw it away.
I did get a holo topcoat that applies nicely. Just looks like glitter to me, but glitter is good!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Going to a baby shower. . For a little lady bug  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> O.P.I. Pussy Galore with Nail Pattern Boldness Is it Me You're Looking For? accent and Julep matte top coat.


----------



## Jessismith

My phone has been down all week. Missed all your pretty digits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been in the mood for a nice poppy red. Here's OPI 'Red Lights Ahead ... Where?'


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Essie "Tart Deco", lovely color but this took 3 coats &amp; Wow! what a bright color, maybe I'll save this for Summer...


----------



## lovepink

Zoya Lola Pink

OPI Bond Girls Liquid Sand in Vesper

Sorry I am not very good at painting my nails or taking pictures





w/o flash natural light





w/flash


----------



## tasertag

> Going to a baby shower. . For a little lady bug  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> O.P.I. Pussy Galore with Nail Pattern Boldness Is it Me You're Looking For? accent and Julep matte top coat.


 Super cute!


> My phone has been down all week. Missed all your pretty digits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been in the mood for a nice poppy red. Here's OPI 'Red Lights Ahead ... Where?'


 Love this red. It's so bright!


> Essie "Tart Deco", lovely color but this took 3 coats &amp; Wow! what a bright color, maybe I'll save this for Summer...


 Lovely


> Zoya Lola Pink OPI Bond Girls Liquid Sand in Vesper Sorry I am not very good at painting my nails or taking pictures
> 
> w/o flash natural light
> 
> w/flash


 The purple and pink go really well together!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Thanks to all who commented on my Rockstar Mani, I'm too lazy to go back and quote LOL

Cookies &amp; Cream - Zoya Carey + Hard Candy Sugar Rush


----------



## Marj B

Yes, I loved your Rockstar Mani and as usual, this one is great. How do you get it so neatly away from the cuticles like you do? Your manis are always so beautiful and perfect!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks to all who commented on my Rockstar Mani, I'm too lazy to go back and quote LOL
> 
> Cookies &amp; Cream - Zoya Carey + Hard Candy Sugar Rush


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes, I loved your Rockstar Mani and as usual, this one is great. How do you get it so neatly away from the cuticles like you do? Your manis are always so beautiful and perfect!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks to all who commented on my Rockstar Mani, I'm too lazy to go back and quote LOL
> 
> Cookies &amp; Cream - Zoya Carey + Hard Candy Sugar Rush
> Thank you! I actually never have to clean up my polish, I am just really good at painting lol. I use a method where I get almost all the polish off the brush and just use a drop, do the first swipe down the middle of the nail (not on the side), then do a swipe on each side following my nail line almost to the skin (using just whats on the brush, not going back for more unless I really need a bit more to finish the first coat), but not touching, If you touch the polish to your skin, it will pool in the cuticles and look messy...so the key is to get JUST close enough to the sides, and leave a tiny bit of space. I guess I have pretty steady hands... and I can paint them both neatly , even my right (right handed). My nails have been painted every day for almost 2 years...so I have been practicing for that long on getting to the level of painting I am at now. I hope that makes some sense lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Revlon Girly. I think it's the perfect name for this polish!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Essie Eternal Optimist.  What an annoying pain the butt this was.  It's very thin...like water thin.  It's streaky to the end until the top coat and even with Seche Vite, it took forever to dry.  I had to use 4 coats to get it opaque.  I dinged the thumb 3 freakin' times and had to start over. I love the colour but seriously, I don't think it was worth the effort when I have some W&amp;W that are similar colours and much faster and easier to apply and dry.


 Such a pretty color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *laguilar12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is beautiful! Where can I get it, and how much does it cost if you don't mind me asking?


 If you are referring to me it was pretty cheap under $5 but I don't know if they sell that brand in the states im in Germany.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sinful Colors "Let Me Go" with OPI "Polka.Com"
> 
> Leg Me Go is sooooo pretty in the bottle, but goes on super sheer. It does have a very pretty blue/purple/green shift,but it's impossible to photograph.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really need to get polka.com. I keep seeing it and wanting it more and more. So beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a little blurry, but It's Zoya in Jacqueline, Sally Hanson "Insta-Dri" in Pink Blink and Lickety-Split Lime.
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the chevrons! I've never done it because I'm too impatient...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're nails ALWAYS look great. So jealous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New "watermelon" mani.
> 
> Sally Hanson Insta-dri in Lickety-Split Lime
> 
> Zoya in Jacqueline
> 
> Nailtini in Bloody Mary
> 
> NYC in White French Tip ( mixed with the lime to lighten it)
> 
> And L.A. Colors Art Deco in Black
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> CUTE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catrice genius in the bottle(Chanel peridot dupe)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this!
Click to expand...


----------



## BeautyJunction

Here's NYX Sheer Shell, dotted over with Konad Special Black and LA Colors Gold Sparkle. The NYX formula was sheer and streaky and I had tip wear as soon as I opened a door.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinful Colors in Timbleberry  + Julep in Paris. I'm finding that I pretty much like Paris over the top of ANYTHING.


 Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Going to a baby shower. . For a little lady bug
> 
> 
> 
> O.P.I. Pussy Galore with Nail Pattern Boldness Is it Me You're Looking For? accent and Julep matte top coat.


 That's so adorable! I love the colors you used.


----------



## JC327

Pretty!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My phone has been down all week. Missed all your pretty digits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been in the mood for a nice poppy red.
> Here's OPI 'Red Lights Ahead ... Where?'


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie "Tart Deco", lovely color but this took 3 coats &amp; Wow! what a bright color, maybe I'll save this for Summer...


 That's a perfect summer color, looking at it makes me happy!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Here's NYX Sheer Shell, dotted over with Konad Special Black and LA Colors Gold Sparkle. The NYX formula was sheer and streaky and I had tip wear as soon as I opened a door.


 Gorgeous! Hate when that happens  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Lola Pink
> 
> OPI Bond Girls Liquid Sand in Vesper
> 
> Sorry I am not very good at painting my nails or taking pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/o flash natural light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/flash


 cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks to all who commented on my Rockstar Mani, I'm too lazy to go back and quote LOL
> 
> Cookies &amp; Cream - Zoya Carey + Hard Candy Sugar Rush


 This mani reminds me of cookies and cream ice cream, I love it


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Revlon Girly. I think it's the perfect name for this polish!


 I have that color, I love it. Looks great on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's NYX Sheer Shell, dotted over with Konad Special Black and LA Colors Gold Sparkle. The NYX formula was sheer and streaky and I had tip wear as soon as I opened a door.


 Love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks to all who commented on my Rockstar Mani, I'm too lazy to go back and quote LOL
> 
> Cookies &amp; Cream - Zoya Carey + Hard Candy Sugar Rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mani reminds me of cookies and cream ice cream, I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it reminded me of these Hershey's Cookies &amp; Cream candy bars that I love, yum!


----------



## lissa1307

My little 6 yr old wanted to show off her new mani online.

She is her mommy's daughter for sure...

thumb and ring have daisies, the rest are polka dots

Loreal in "notting hill blues"

NYC in "french white tip"

and Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in "lightening"


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks to all who commented on my Rockstar Mani, I'm too lazy to go back and quote LOL
> 
> Cookies &amp; Cream - Zoya Carey + Hard Candy Sugar Rush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This mani reminds me of cookies and cream ice cream, I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL it reminded me of these Hershey's Cookies &amp; Cream candy bars that I love, yum!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumm I  miss those! they don't sell them here. I have  a list of all the junk im going to eat when I go home.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little 6 yr old wanted to show off her new mani online.
> 
> She is her mommy's daughter for sure...
> 
> thumb and ring have daisies, the rest are polka dots
> 
> Loreal in "notting hill blues"
> 
> NYC in "french white tip"
> 
> and Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in "lightening"


 Aww so cute!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Yes, I loved your Rockstar Mani and as usual, this one is great. How do you get it so neatly away from the cuticles like you do? Your manis are always so beautiful and perfect!





> LOL it reminded me of these Hershey's Cookies &amp; Cream candy bars that I love, yum!


 Oo.. I love that lol! I have one similar by Nail Nation, but with itty bitty red sparkles, too. I think it's called Sock Monkey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

> My little 6 yr old wanted to show off her new mani online. She is her mommy's daughter for sure... thumb and ring have daisies, the rest are polka dots Loreal in "notting hill blues" NYC in "french white tip" and Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in "lightening"


 Adorable! She's got great taste lol.


----------



## lissa1307

Ok..my new cherry blossom mani.

Loreal in "eiffel for you"

NYC in "french white tip"

Love and Beauty by Forever21 in "magenta"

and L.A. Colors Art Deco in "black"


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Ok..my new cherry blossom mani. Loreal in "eiffel for you" NYC in "french white tip" Love and Beauty by Forever21 in "magenta" and L.A. Colors Art Deco in "black"


 Super pretty!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Different Dimension Doppleganger and Dandy Nails Bathed in Light.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..my new cherry blossom mani.
> 
> Loreal in "eiffel for you"
> 
> NYC in "french white tip"
> 
> Love and Beauty by Forever21 in "magenta"
> 
> and L.A. Colors Art Deco in "black"


 I'm in love


----------



## amandah

Zoya-Jo with China Glaze-Prism


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya-Jo with China Glaze-Prism


 Loving all the shine!


----------



## acostakk

P



> Zoya-Jo with China Glaze-Prism


 Pretty!,


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> That's a perfect summer color, looking at it makes me happy!


 I feel the same way, love it but it might be too bright for "right now"


----------



## acostakk

> Ok..my new cherry blossom mani. Loreal in "eiffel for you" NYC in "french white tip" Love and Beauty by Forever21 in "magenta" and L.A. Colors Art Deco in "black"


 Very nice!


----------



## acostakk

> Different Dimension Doppleganger and Dandy Nails Bathed in Light.


 Such great shimmer


----------



## tasertag

> Ok..my new cherry blossom mani. Loreal in "eiffel for you" NYC in "french white tip" Love and Beauty by Forever21 in "magenta" and L.A. Colors Art Deco in "black"


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Different Dimension Doppleganger and Dandy Nails Bathed in Light.


 Love it!


----------



## NotTheMama

Julep Charlotte with Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Be Jeweled over it. I was only going to do the tips with Be Jeweled but the Julep was thick and gloppy and by the time I got to the last nail it looked terrible. I had no choice but to put the Be Jeweled all over. I think it looks cool, but I'm disappointed in the Julep, this is the first time I used that one. I've got 99 cent WNW polishes that go on better!! I may have to invest in some polish thinner.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..my new cherry blossom mani.
> 
> Loreal in "eiffel for you"
> 
> NYC in "french white tip"
> 
> Love and Beauty by Forever21 in "magenta"
> 
> and L.A. Colors Art Deco in "black"


 How darling! I love it!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Different Dimension Doppleganger and Dandy Nails Bathed in Light.


 OOooooooo, that is GORGEOUS! I love the shift in colors!



> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Charlotte with Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Be Jeweled over it.
> 
> I was only going to do the tips with Be Jeweled but the Julep was thick and gloppy and by the time I got to the last nail it looked terrible. I had no choice but to put the Be Jeweled all over. I think it looks cool, but I'm disappointed in the Julep, this is the first time I used that one. I've got 99 cent WNW polishes that go on better!!
> 
> I may have to invest in some polish thinner.


 Beautiful bright purple! Very pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Charlotte with Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Be Jeweled over it.
> 
> I was only going to do the tips with Be Jeweled but the Julep was thick and gloppy and by the time I got to the last nail it looked terrible. I had no choice but to put the Be Jeweled all over. I think it looks cool, but I'm disappointed in the Julep, this is the first time I used that one. I've got 99 cent WNW polishes that go on better!!
> 
> I may have to invest in some polish thinner.


 That's a very pretty combo. I'm sorry your Julep polish was bad. My bottle of Charlotte is really good; go figure.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya-Jo with China Glaze-Prism


 This looks great on you.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Different Dimension Doppleganger and Dandy Nails Bathed in Light.


 Oh, MissLindaJean, always tempting my wallet with indie polishes lately.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..my new cherry blossom mani.
> 
> Loreal in "eiffel for you"
> 
> NYC in "french white tip"
> 
> Love and Beauty by Forever21 in "magenta"
> 
> and L.A. Colors Art Deco in "black"


 I love this. I think it's very classy.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My little 6 yr old wanted to show off her new mani online.
> 
> She is her mommy's daughter for sure...
> 
> thumb and ring have daisies, the rest are polka dots
> 
> Loreal in "notting hill blues"
> 
> NYC in "french white tip"
> 
> and Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in "lightening"


 She is already fabulous; she fits in quite well on this thread.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Revlon Girly. I think it's the perfect name for this polish!


 I love that polish. I think that it's one of the prettiest mainstream ones. It looks good sheer, built up to opacity, or layered over another color.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Oh, MissLindaJean, always tempting my wallet with indie polishes lately.


 I'm sorry, just can't help myself! Lol, happy to share the obsession!


----------



## MsMeesh

Zoya in Faye on toes. Sally Hansen Complete Care clear on fingers. Not as exciting as you girls. Those are some really pretty manis.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Ladies, really loving the nail art!  I have no artistic ability, but you're really tempting me to try.


----------



## DonnaD

I dug into my stash of "vintage" (read: ancient) nail polish and came up with this oldie but goodie by Revlon.  It's called Berry Bloom and it's seriously a gorgeous coral-ish pink.  Love it!


----------



## sleepykat

Essie Under Where?


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Julie G Frosted Gumdrops in Crushed Candy. It's so gorgeous I can barely stand it!! 





And photos don't even do it justice. It's even more gorgeous IRL!!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I dug into my stash of "vintage" (read: ancient) nail polish and came up with this oldie but goodie by Revlon. Â It's called Berry Bloom and it's seriously a gorgeous coral-ish pink. Â Love it!





> Essie Under Where?





> Julie G Frosted Gumdrops in Crushed Candy. It's so gorgeous I can barely stand it!!Â
> 
> And photos don't even do it justice. It's even more gorgeous IRL!!


 Love the girly colors! Pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

So pretty! I'm a sucker for a coral-pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I dug into my stash of "vintage" (read: ancient) nail polish and came up with this oldie but goodie by Revlon. Â It's called Berry Bloom and it's seriously a gorgeous coral-ish pink. Â Love it!


----------



## hiheather

> Essie Under Where?


 I love the shape of your nails!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Charlotte with Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Be Jeweled over it.
> 
> I was only going to do the tips with Be Jeweled but the Julep was thick and gloppy and by the time I got to the last nail it looked terrible. I had no choice but to put the Be Jeweled all over. I think it looks cool, but I'm disappointed in the Julep, this is the first time I used that one. I've got 99 cent WNW polishes that go on better!!
> 
> I may have to invest in some polish thinner.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I dug into my stash of "vintage" (read: ancient) nail polish and came up with this oldie but goodie by Revlon.  It's called Berry Bloom and it's seriously a gorgeous coral-ish pink.  Love it!


 That's a really pretty coral.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Under Where?


 Love that purple.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julie G Frosted Gumdrops in Crushed Candy. It's so gorgeous I can barely stand it!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And photos don't even do it justice. It's even more gorgeous IRL!!


 That looks great on you! Do you like the crushed candy, pixie dust or liquid sand more?


----------



## acostakk

> Julie G Frosted Gumdrops in Crushed Candy. It's so gorgeous I can barely stand it!!Â
> 
> And photos don't even do it justice. It's even more gorgeous IRL!!


 This is lovely! I'm so excited, I just realized I have this! My four year old "made" me buy it a while back. Lol. Bless her heart. I had her with me when I was hunting a purple lipstick, now she grabs every purple cosmetic she sees and asks if I like it. Sometimes I go ahead and get it just because it makes her happy to help. Definitely worked in my favor this time!


----------



## sleepykat

> I love the shape of your nails!


 Wow, thank you so much! I find it very difficult to shape my nails, so you made my day.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks great on you! Do you like the crushed candy, pixie dust or liquid sand more?


 It's hard to say. I have favorites from each collection...


----------



## FrostKitty

Happy Wednesday!   I'm changing out my nails tonight - A lovely Chanel Chick at Nordstrom in Atlanta found a bottle of Chanel Malice for me in another store and it arrived yesterday!!  

Today though, I'm wearing Chick Polish's Rocker Chick - which is one of my favorite polishes both formula and color.   I wanted to post my NOTD because I took the picture today after spending most of the week out in my garden without gloves and though there is a bit of wear - my nails still looks amazing!! 



4 days of gardening without gloves...


----------



## FrostKitty

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..my new cherry blossom mani.
> 
> Loreal in "eiffel for you"
> 
> NYC in "french white tip"
> 
> Love and Beauty by Forever21 in "magenta"
> 
> and L.A. Colors Art Deco in "black"


 Oh!!   That is just gorgeous!!    The colors are beautiful together.


----------



## FrostKitty

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22


 How do you come up with these things?   I am bitter 




 ... your nails are just gorgeous!!   This is now my favorite mani you've posted.


----------



## lissa1307

New daisy mani OPI in Alex by the Books OPI in Fresh Squeezed Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in Lightening NYC in French White Tip


----------



## Lolo22

That is so cute!! Perfect colors for spring/summer!!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New daisy mani
> 
> OPI in Alex by the Books
> OPI in Fresh Squeezed
> Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in Lightening
> NYC in French White Tip


----------



## Johnnie

I just purchased the new Rimmel 60 second in Sage. It's pretty good! Two coats is all you need and it dries quickly, which is nice.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Raging Rock Stars - Sinful Shine All The Rage + Icing Radio Superstar + Stamping Plate M22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you come up with these things?   I am bitter
> 
> 
> 
> ... your nails are just gorgeous!!   This is now my favorite mani you've posted.
> 
> 
> Aww thanks for the compliment!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really just come up with most designs on the fly...seriously! This one was created for a rock show I went to last week. It started with one of the new Sinful Shine polishes from Walgreen's...I had just recently bought 5 or 6 and wanted to try a few, so I chose this bright color on a whim as the base color. Usually I will just walk into my walk-in closet (aka Polish Room) and look at my stash until something speaks to me, which is how I chose the glitter. I was looking through the racks and spotted this one with the stars in it that I had forgotten I had, and I just knew it was going to be perfect for this design (it's called Radio Superstar!) Then, I looked through my stamping plate collection and pulled out everything that was music related and settled on this wavy musical note one. From there, it's just deciding where to place the stamps, and the finishing touch was the star glitters that I placed with a dotting tool. Then I named it Raging Rock Stars (All the Rage + Radio Superstar)....I love the naming as much as the actual designing LOL


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Happy Wednesday!   I'm changing out my nails tonight - A lovely Chanel Chick at Nordstrom in Atlanta found a bottle of Chanel Malice for me in another store and it arrived yesterday!!
> 
> Today though, I'm wearing Chick Polish's Rocker Chick - which is one of my favorite polishes both formula and color.   I wanted to post my NOTD because I took the picture today after spending most of the week out in my garden without gloves and though there is a bit of wear - my nails still looks amazing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 days of gardening without gloves...


 Wow cant believe your nails look so good after 4 days! Never heard of that brand will have to look for it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New daisy mani
> 
> OPI in Alex by the Books
> 
> OPI in Fresh Squeezed
> 
> Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in Lightening
> 
> NYC in French White Tip


 Love it


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just purchased the new Rimmel 60 second in Sage. It's pretty good! Two coats is all you need and it dries quickly, which is nice.


 That's pretty, reminds me of Zoya Bevin.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New daisy mani
> 
> OPI in Alex by the Books
> 
> OPI in Fresh Squeezed
> 
> Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in Lightening
> 
> NYC in French White Tip


That's amazing! I love it....the flowers are too darn cute!


----------



## sparklesgirlxox

Zoya blu from my ipsy bag love it


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

Here is what I am wearing right now- Nina Ultra Pro Purple-Xing with undies of Nina Ultra Pro Purple Pizzazz.  I love this polish!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nvr2old4glitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is what I am wearing right now- Nina Ultra Pro Purple-Xing with undies of Nina Ultra Pro Purple Pizzazz.  I love this polish!


 So pretty!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Gradient of Sinful Shine My Kryptonite + Sinful Shine In The Limelight + Glitter accents of Sinful Colors Watch It Shine


----------



## acostakk

> Gradient of Sinful Shine My Kryptonite + Sinful Shine In The Limelight + Glitter accents of Sinful Colors Watch It Shine


 Ooooooh! Pretty


----------



## hiheather

OPI - Lucky Lucky Lavender and ORLY - Bubbly Bombshell


----------



## hiheather

> Wow, thank you so much! I find it very difficult to shape my nails, so you made my day.


 You're welcome! I suck at shaping my nails. I love the shorter squared off nails the most though, and yours are just so nice!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gradient of Sinful Shine My Kryptonite + Sinful Shine In The Limelight + Glitter accents of Sinful Colors Watch It Shine


 Your nails look amazing!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI - Lucky Lucky Lavender and ORLY - Bubbly Bombshell


 Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

Color Club clambake coral, Color Club disco nap &amp; Essie matte top coat. It's been raining here for about a week and I wanted something to cheer me up.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome! I suck at shaping my nails. I love the shorter squared off nails the most though, and yours are just so nice!


----------



## sleepykat

I'm still wearing Essie Under Where? It's rare for me to keep wearing a polish, but I love this shade. Terrible formula.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI - Lucky Lucky Lavender and ORLY - Bubbly Bombshell


 I love this--it's like a kind of girly rocker chick.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gradient of Sinful Shine My Kryptonite + Sinful Shine In The Limelight + Glitter accents of Sinful Colors Watch It Shine






 






 Even more impressive than usual! This is in the realms of Lucy's Stash (amazing blogger/nail artist).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gradient of Sinful Shine My Kryptonite + Sinful Shine In The Limelight + Glitter accents of Sinful Colors Watch It Shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even more impressive than usual! This is in the realms of Lucy's Stash (amazing blogger/nail artist).
> 
> WOW, Kat, I follow Lucy's Stash, Thank you for the compliment!!!!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New daisy mani
> 
> OPI in Alex by the Books
> 
> OPI in Fresh Squeezed
> 
> Sally Hanson Insta-Dri in Lightening
> 
> NYC in French White Tip


 I love this design; I will have to try it. Nail art isn't my forte, but I should practice.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Gradient of Sinful Shine My Kryptonite + Sinful Shine In The Limelight + Glitter accents of Sinful Colors Watch It Shine
> Ooooooh! Pretty
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gradient of Sinful Shine My Kryptonite + Sinful Shine In The Limelight + Glitter accents of Sinful Colors Watch It Shine
> Your nails look amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Gradient of Sinful Shine My Kryptonite + Sinful Shine In The Limelight + Glitter accents of Sinful Colors Watch It Shine


 That is damn fabulous! â™¥â™¥


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Color Club clambake coral, Color Club disco nap &amp; Essie matte top coat. It's been raining here for about a week and I wanted something to cheer me up.


 Love the color combo!


----------



## LovePink89

spark de Triomphe French manicure style


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *LovePink89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> spark de Triomphe French manicure style


 Pretty!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club clambake coral, Color Club disco nap &amp; Essie matte top coat. It's been raining here for about a week and I wanted something to cheer me up.


 Cheerful, indeed! I love the accent color as dots.


----------



## madeupMegan

Julep Leah with Color Club Endless Summer as the accent nail


----------



## LovePink89

> Pretty!Â


Thank you! It's a pretty bad pic though =( sorry!!


----------



## LovePink89

> Pretty!Â


Bad pic so here is hopefully a better one


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club clambake coral, Color Club disco nap &amp; Essie matte top coat. It's been raining here for about a week and I wanted something to cheer me up.
> Love the color combo!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LovePink89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> spark de Triomphe French manicure style


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club clambake coral, Color Club disco nap &amp; Essie matte top coat. It's been raining here for about a week and I wanted something to cheer me up.
> Cheerful, indeed! I love the accent color as dots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now I just need a bit of sun.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Leah with Color Club Endless Summer as the accent nail


 Cute perfect for spring.


----------



## hiheather

> Love that combo!





> I love this--it's like a kind of girly rocker chick.


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LovePink89

> So pretty!


Thank you so much


----------



## jesemiaud

I decided to try the faded french that was in the Julep thread.  This is Julep's Teri,  some really old WNW (don't know the color). Topped with Nails, Inc. Holographic topcoat. Oh, and lovely...I see that I dinged my nail.


----------



## hiheather

For the girls doing gradient nails with a makeup sponge do you dampen the sponge or just use it dry? I cannot get the method to work for me, at all.


----------



## hiheather

For the girls doing gradient nails with a makeup sponge do you dampen the sponge or just use it dry? I cannot get the method to work for me, at all.


----------



## LizzyLiz

Revlon Colorstay in Bold Sangria  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Illy Ema

I wasn't here for some time, but I wanted to share with you this beauty:


----------



## PeridotCricket

This is Bad Mogwai from ILoveNP (on Etsy) over Orly Rage.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the girls doing gradient nails with a makeup sponge do you dampen the sponge or just use it dry? I cannot get the method to work for me, at all.


 Here's the steps I personally follow for a gradient --

1. Prep nail with a base coat and one or two coats of the lightest color that your gradient will contain (white base for a neon gradient) Let dry completely.

2. Cut a cosmetic wedge sponge into a piece big enough to hold on to while dabbing, the dabbing end should equal the length of your nail from cuticle to tip.

3. Place the sponge under running water and squeeze a few times to saturate. Wring sponge out so it is only slightly damp, sometimes I will put it inside a towel and squeeze well.

4. Place drops of 2 or more colors of polish next to each other on a metal stamping plate or other surface.

5. Dip the sponge into all colors of polish at once, and then gently dab onto the nail, passing from one side to the other (left to right, or right to left) using up and down dabbing motions. 

6. After one pass of dabbing on each nail, give the polish a minute or two to begin to dry...if you dab too much or too often, the sponge will just lift the polish off the nail and will not create an opaque gradient.

7. Repeat this dabbing process until you have the desired gradient effect on all nails. Don't worry if the polish looks rough or bumpy, adding a layer of top coat will smooth it out perfectly, enhancing the gradient effect.

8. After top coat, clean up around cuticles with polish remover and cotton swabs.

Here are some gradients I have done with this method.


----------



## Caleyyy

Sinful Colors- Ruby Ruby


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Julie G Tangerine Dream. It's my favorite orange ever!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided to try the faded french that was in the Julep thread.  This is Julep's Teri,  some really old WNW (don't know the color). Topped with Nails, Inc. Holographic topcoat. Oh, and lovely...I see that I dinged my nail.


 Pretty! I need to go out and get some sponges to try it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't here for some time, but I wanted to share with you this beauty:






 that's beautiful!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is Bad Mogwai from ILoveNP (on Etsy) over Orly Rage.


 So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the girls doing gradient nails with a makeup sponge do you dampen the sponge or just use it dry? I cannot get the method to work for me, at all.
> Here's the steps I personally follow for a gradient --
> 
> 1. Prep nail with a base coat and one or two coats of the lightest color that your gradient will contain (white base for a neon gradient) Let dry completely.
> 
> 2. Cut a cosmetic wedge sponge into a piece big enough to hold on to while dabbing, the dabbing end should equal the length of your nail from cuticle to tip.
> 
> 3. Place the sponge under running water and squeeze a few times to saturate. Wring sponge out so it is only slightly damp, sometimes I will put it inside a towel and squeeze well.
> 
> 4. Place drops of 2 or more colors of polish next to each other on a metal stamping plate or other surface.
> 
> 5. Dip the sponge into all colors of polish at once, and then gently dab onto the nail, passing from one side to the other (left to right, or right to left) using up and down dabbing motions.
> 
> 6. After one pass of dabbing on each nail, give the polish a minute or two to begin to dry...if you dab too much or too often, the sponge will just lift the polish off the nail and will not create an opaque gradient.
> 
> 7. Repeat this dabbing process until you have the desired gradient effect on all nails. Don't worry if the polish looks rough or bumpy, adding a layer of top coat will smooth it out perfectly, enhancing the gradient effect.
> 
> 8. After top coat, clean up around cuticles with polish remover and cotton swabs.
> 
> Here are some gradients I have done with this method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I want to try this method as well. Love all the manis you posted!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julie G Tangerine Dream. It's my favorite orange ever!!


 Love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I want to try this method as well. Love all the manis you posted!
> You're welcome, and thanks! I hope the steps made sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here's a great video by a good friend of mine, with some helpful gradient tips. This video actually inspired my swirly purple/blue/green gradient I posted under the gradient tips lol!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the tips! I want to try this method as well. Love all the manis you posted!
> You're welcome, and thanks! I hope the steps made sense  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here's a great video by a good friend of mine, with some helpful gradient tips
> 
> Yes you explained it really well, you should definitely do tutorials &amp; thanks for the vid!


----------



## lissa1307

i LOVE that color on you, it is soooo pretty!!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julie G Tangerine Dream. It's my favorite orange ever!!


----------



## PeridotCricket

> This is Bad Mogwai from ILoveNP (on Etsy) over Orly Rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
Click to expand...

 Thanks!


----------



## acostakk

Just for fun: Maybelline "Navy Narcissist", Anise "Bring on the Silver" + Avon "Starry Sky", Julep "Scarlett"


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love this design; I will have to try it. Nail art isn't my forte, but I should practice.


 You can use acrylic craft paint to practice, If it's not right you just use a wet paper towel to take it off and try again. Actually you can just use the acrylic paint to make your designs. After it dries, put your topcoat on and it will last. Thats what I used for my last french mani. For bottle paints I like Americana the best for their rich colors and great coverage. Any will do though.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *LovePink89* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> spark de Triomphe French manicure style


 The fact that the name is Spark de Triomphe and it's a French manicure just makes me smile! In a shic parisian french way of course....oui oui! Gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Leah with Color Club Endless Summer as the accent nail


 How darling for Spring! Perfect mix!



> Originally Posted by *Illy Ema* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't here for some time, but I wanted to share with you this beauty:


 It's the studs that do it, they're so awesome. This is like a retro half-moon mani with some punk-rock thrown in. Love it!



> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is Bad Mogwai from ILoveNP (on Etsy) over Orly Rage.


 Ooooo, I've never heard of this brand! I need to check it out, the glitter is fantastic!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's the steps I personally follow for a gradient --
> 
> 1. Prep nail with a base coat and one or two coats of the lightest color that your gradient will contain (white base for a neon gradient) Let dry completely.
> 
> 2. Cut a cosmetic wedge sponge into a piece big enough to hold on to while dabbing, the dabbing end should equal the length of your nail from cuticle to tip.
> 
> 3. Place the sponge under running water and squeeze a few times to saturate. Wring sponge out so it is only slightly damp, sometimes I will put it inside a towel and squeeze well.
> 
> 4. Place drops of 2 or more colors of polish next to each other on a metal stamping plate or other surface.
> 
> 5. Dip the sponge into all colors of polish at once, and then gently dab onto the nail, passing from one side to the other (left to right, or right to left) using up and down dabbing motions.
> 
> 6. After one pass of dabbing on each nail, give the polish a minute or two to begin to dry...if you dab too much or too often, the sponge will just lift the polish off the nail and will not create an opaque gradient.
> 
> 7. Repeat this dabbing process until you have the desired gradient effect on all nails. Don't worry if the polish looks rough or bumpy, adding a layer of top coat will smooth it out perfectly, enhancing the gradient effect.
> 
> 8. After top coat, clean up around cuticles with polish remover and cotton swabs.
> 
> Here are some gradients I have done with this method.


 Did I mention I have a weak spot for curls and swirls that are black? DROOOOL. Can you just come live with me Scooby? lol



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julie G Tangerine Dream. It's my favorite orange ever!!


 I LOVE that color on you! It's so soft and shimmery!



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just for fun:
> 
> Maybelline "Navy Narcissist", Anise "Bring on the Silver" + Avon "Starry Sky", Julep "Scarlett"


 Excellent for Memorial Weekend! LOVE IT!


----------



## Marj B

Oh yes! I do like that one. Looks great on you too!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julie G Tangerine Dream. It's my favorite orange ever!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Just for fun:
> 
> Maybelline "Navy Narcissist", Anise "Bring on the Silver" + Avon "Starry Sky", Julep "Scarlett"


 So cute and patriotic! perfect for Memorial day.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention I have a weak spot for curls and swirls that are black? DROOOOL. Can you just come live with me Scooby? lol
> 
> LOL Yes! You can do my makeup and I can do your nails
> 
> 
> 
> This one above is my fave of the group I posted, I might have to recreate it again soon, I loved it so much! I hope I have inspired everyone to try a fun gradient!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL Yes! You can do my makeup and I can do your nails
> 
> 
> 
> This one above is my fave of the group I posted, I might have to recreate it again soon, I loved it so much! I hope I have inspired everyone to try a fun gradient!


AWESOME plan!


----------



## NotTheMama

Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx. Love this!! I thought the texture would bug me but it really doesn't. I thought this morning that I'm going to try and use ALL my polishes at least once. I have over 100 bottles so this is going to be a major undertaking!! I have SO many bottles that I've never used and I keep buying more. Any that I don't love will go in the garage sale pile or to my friend's daughter. Hopefully I can thin some out, you know, to make room for more!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fanchette

yesterday's mani was loreal whimsical over a white WnW base. I liked it but i almost immediately scrunched a few tips, so i went to sallys this mornibg in quest of CG for audrey and orly sparkling garbage. They were out of garbage (lol) so I ended up with for Audrey, CG textured polish bump and grind (below) and a new purple finger paints glitter that is small bright purple glitter with large holo fla


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yesterday's mani was loreal whimsical over a white WnW base. I liked it but i almost immediately scrunched a few tips, so i went to sallys this mornibg in quest of CG for audrey and orly sparkling garbage. They were out of garbage (lol) so I ended up with for Audrey, CG textured polish bump and grind (below) and a new purple finger paints glitter that is small bright purple glitter with large holo fla


They're both so lovely! I've actually been meaning to pick up Grind soon, it's SUCH a gorgeous shade!


----------



## audiophilekate

I finally got around to trying my Zoya polishes (a pen exploded on my left hand, leaving an awful black stain on my ring fingernail). I'm wearing Tinsley now (with 2 coats of Seche Clear to, hopefully, prevent staining &amp; a coat of Seche Vite). I see why people like Zoya polishes so much - I'm pretty hard on my nails &amp; they still look like I just did them. (Don't mind my lack of nail painting skills.) Natural light:



Shade:


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got around to trying my Zoya polishes (a pen exploded on my left hand, leaving an awful black stain on my ring fingernail). I'm wearing Tinsley now (with 2 coats of Seche Clear to, hopefully, prevent staining &amp; a coat of Seche Vite). I see why people like Zoya polishes so much - I'm pretty hard on my nails &amp; they still look like I just did them. (Don't mind my lack of nail painting skills.)
> 
> Natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shade:


How beautiful! I love it!


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got around to trying my Zoya polishes (a pen exploded on my left hand, leaving an awful black stain on my ring fingernail). I'm wearing Tinsley now (with 2 coats of Seche Clear to, hopefully, prevent staining &amp; a coat of Seche Vite). I see why people like Zoya polishes so much - I'm pretty hard on my nails &amp; they still look like I just did them. (Don't mind my lack of nail painting skills.)
> 
> Natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shade:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How beautiful! I love it!
> 
> I was really hesitant to try all but 2 of the colors I ordered because they all seem so bright (especially Amy - oh, my goodness).  I really, really like Opal and Erika and now Tinsley.  I received a blue one in my Ipsy bag this month and might try to wear that for my graduation later this week (our colors are - like 75% of other schools, it seems - blue and gold).


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I finally got around to trying my Zoya polishes (a pen exploded on my left hand, leaving an awful black stain on my ring fingernail). I'm wearing Tinsley now (with 2 coats of Seche Clear to, hopefully, prevent staining &amp; a coat of Seche Vite). I see why people like Zoya polishes so much - I'm pretty hard on my nails &amp; they still look like I just did them. (Don't mind my lack of nail painting skills.) Natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> Shade:


 That's gorgeous! Love Zoyas, just can't go wrong with them.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Happy Memorial Day! I'm a little sad because I don't have a red jelly and didn't like the white jelly combo. So I used China Glaze Rose among thorns, but it's a neon pink jelly. Undies are Zoya America (fitting, right? ) and Michael Marcus Feeling Blue, Miss March Lacquer Patriot Princess glitter and China Glaze Ride the waves.


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Happy Memorial Day! I'm a little sad because I don't have a red jelly and didn't like the white jelly combo. So I used China Glaze Rose among thorns, but it's a neon pink jelly. Undies are Zoya America (fitting, right? ) and Michael Marcus Feeling Blue, Miss March Lacquer Patriot Princess glitter and China Glaze Ride the waves.


 OMG!  That looks amazing!  I love that blue!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> OMG! Â That looks amazing! Â I love that blue!


 Thanks! I don't remember which collection it's from, but I got it in a swap and hadn't used it yet. I lucked out, don't know why anyone would pass on a fun jelly like that!


----------



## Jessismith

Neutral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> OPI My Very First Knockwurst


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx. Love this!! I thought the texture would bug me but it really doesn't.
> 
> I thought this morning that I'm going to try and use ALL my polishes at least once. I have over 100 bottles so this is going to be a major undertaking!! I have SO many bottles that I've never used and I keep buying more. Any that I don't love will go in the garage sale pile or to my friend's daughter. Hopefully I can thin some out, you know, to make room for more!!


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yesterday's mani was loreal whimsical over a white WnW base. I liked it but i almost immediately scrunched a few tips, so i went to sallys this mornibg in quest of CG for audrey and orly sparkling garbage. They were out of garbage (lol) so I ended up with for Audrey, CG textured polish bump and grind (below) and a new purple finger paints glitter that is small bright purple glitter with large holo fla


 I love your manis, I really need whimsical in my life.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I finally got around to trying my Zoya polishes (a pen exploded on my left hand, leaving an awful black stain on my ring fingernail). I'm wearing Tinsley now (with 2 coats of Seche Clear to, hopefully, prevent staining &amp; a coat of Seche Vite). I see why people like Zoya polishes so much - I'm pretty hard on my nails &amp; they still look like I just did them. (Don't mind my lack of nail painting skills.)
> 
> Natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shade:


 That color looks great on you.


----------



## NotTheMama

> So pretty!


 Thank you! The first coat went on really sheer and I was worried about what it would look like, but once I got the second coat on I was in love!!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Happy Memorial Day! I'm a little sad because I don't have a red jelly and didn't like the white jelly combo. So I used China Glaze Rose among thorns, but it's a neon pink jelly. Undies are Zoya America (fitting, right? ) and Michael Marcus Feeling Blue, Miss March Lacquer Patriot Princess glitter and China Glaze Ride the waves.


 Love that combo.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Neutral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI My Very First Knockwurst


 That's a really pretty neutral.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Happy Memorial Day! I'm a little sad because I don't have a red jelly and didn't like the white jelly combo. So I used China Glaze Rose among thorns, but it's a neon pink jelly. Undies are Zoya America (fitting, right? ) and Michael Marcus Feeling Blue, Miss March Lacquer Patriot Princess glitter and China Glaze Ride the waves.


 LOVE IT....very appropriate names! lol



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Neutral
> 
> 
> 
> OPI My Very First Knockwurst


 Stunning nude! I love the pink tones


----------



## Laura Marie

Flip flop fantasy on my toesies! Nothing on my fingers yet... Trying to let my nails breathe lol I usually get them done so their pretty weak right now.


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For the girls doing gradient nails with a makeup sponge do you dampen the sponge or just use it dry? I cannot get the method to work for me, at all.
> Here's the steps I personally follow for a gradient --
> 
> 1. Prep nail with a base coat and one or two coats of the lightest color that your gradient will contain (white base for a neon gradient) Let dry completely.
> 
> 2. Cut a cosmetic wedge sponge into a piece big enough to hold on to while dabbing, the dabbing end should equal the length of your nail from cuticle to tip.
> 
> 3. Place the sponge under running water and squeeze a few times to saturate. Wring sponge out so it is only slightly damp, sometimes I will put it inside a towel and squeeze well.
> 
> 4. Place drops of 2 or more colors of polish next to each other on a metal stamping plate or other surface.
> 
> 5. Dip the sponge into all colors of polish at once, and then gently dab onto the nail, passing from one side to the other (left to right, or right to left) using up and down dabbing motions.
> 
> 6. After one pass of dabbing on each nail, give the polish a minute or two to begin to dry...if you dab too much or too often, the sponge will just lift the polish off the nail and will not create an opaque gradient.
> 
> 7. Repeat this dabbing process until you have the desired gradient effect on all nails. Don't worry if the polish looks rough or bumpy, adding a layer of top coat will smooth it out perfectly, enhancing the gradient effect.
> 
> 8. After top coat, clean up around cuticles with polish remover and cotton swabs.
> 
> Here are some gradients I have done with this method.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid question - how long does it take to do your nails with that method (gradient with or without stamping)?  I don't think I'd have the patience to do pretty manicures like that.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Sally Hansen Presto Pink


----------



## fanchette

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> yesterday's mani was loreal whimsical over a white WnW base. I liked it but i almost immediately scrunched a few tips, so i went to sallys this mornibg in quest of CG for audrey and orly sparkling garbage. They were out of garbage (lol) so I ended up with for Audrey, CG textured polish bump and grind (below) and a new purple finger paints glitter that is small bright purple glitter with large holo fla


 Awe, Man..the last part of my post disapeared...stupid phone. Anyway - the fingerpaints holo is so gorgeous, and the guy at Sally's told me he wasn't supposed to sell me any from that collection yet, because they are supposed to come out next week. It pays to have Sally's connections haha.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They're both so lovely! I've actually been meaning to pick up Grind soon, it's SUCH a gorgeous shade!


 Thanks It was my favorite shade, although the orange one is fabulous as well. I was surprised I actually liked this formula - I was thinking I would prefer the zoya version with a touch of sparkle, but I'm loving my "rhino lining". 



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your manis, I really need whimsical in my life.


 Thanks, I've been trying to apply the tips and tricks from this forum to my nail life. I love the IDEA of whimsical, but it really is a pain. It is VERY sheer, so I either have to put on a zillion coats, which always gets messed up, or put a couple of coats over a couple coats of white (still 6 coats total, so still a mess usually).


----------



## madeupMegan

China Glaze Recycle with Quo by Orly Pretty in Pink.


----------



## DonnaD

I'm so sad.  There'll be no notd from me for a while.  My nails are all jacked up right now.  I broke 2 over the weekend and filed them all down to nothing.  The middle finger on my left hand is all lop-sided because it broke on the side.  :sadpants:


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sad.  There'll be no notd from me for a while.  My nails are all jacked up right now.  I broke 2 over the weekend and filed them all down to nothing.  The middle finger on my left hand is all lop-sided because it broke on the side.  :sadpants:


 I'm sorry about your nails.  I'm sure you can still do pretty nail art though.

I bought the Nails Inc. holographic top coat this afternoon.  I put it on my ring fingers and, oh, my goodness, I can't stop staring!  I only wish it didn't smell so terrible.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Presto Pink


 Love that pink!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze Recycle with Quo by Orly Pretty in Pink.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm so sad.  There'll be no notd from me for a while.  My nails are all jacked up right now.  I broke 2 over the weekend and filed them all down to nothing.  The middle finger on my left hand is all lop-sided because it broke on the side.  :sadpants:


 Aww sorry to hear that! Hope they grow back soon.


----------



## acostakk

LA Girls 3D Effects in Brilliant Blue. I love this line! It's the only one I've ever gone all psycho on and insisted on tracking down every single color


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> LA Girls 3D Effects in Brilliant Blue. I love this line! It's the only one I've ever gone all psycho on and insisted on tracking down every single color


 That's a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Marj B

I took back the Nina Pro to Sally's and got Finger Paints Tiffany Imposter. I love it! Beautiful blue and it covered with one coat! Really, I was shocked. I did put a second coat on though. It's been a few days and we planted our garden today, got my hands in the dirt good, but they still look okay. I'll post a pic tomorrow. I love the color!


----------



## FrostKitty

> Wow cant believe your nails look so good after 4 days! Never heard of that brand will have to look for it.


 I got my first batch at LLarowe - I'm going to place an order from their online shop (chick polish.com) tomorrow. I absolutely love them.


----------



## FrostKitty

> LA Girls 3D Effects in Brilliant Blue. I love this line! It's the only one I've ever gone all psycho on and insisted on tracking down every single color


 Gorgeous blue!! Now I have to hunt the color down because Ian all about the blue.


----------



## FrostKitty

> LOL Yes! You can do my makeup and I can do your nailsÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â This one above is my fave of the group I posted, I might have to recreate it again soon, I loved it so much! I hope I have inspired everyone to try a fun gradient!


 Curses! I was going to offer to adopt you - you do my nails and I'll nag you! Which isn't as attractive an offer as makeup for nails! ðŸ™€


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> LOL Yes! You can do my makeup and I can do your nails
> 
> 
> 
> This one above is my fave of the group I posted, I might have to recreate it again soon, I loved it so much! I hope I have inspired everyone to try a fun gradient!
> Curses! I was going to offer to adopt you - you do my nails and I'll nag you! Which isn't as attractive an offer as makeup for nails! ðŸ™€
> 
> LMAO! We need someone to do hair!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love your manis, I really need whimsical in my life.
Thanks, I've been trying to apply the tips and tricks from this forum to my nail life. I love the IDEA of whimsical, but it really is a pain. It is VERY sheer, so I either have to put on a zillion coats, which always gets messed up, or put a couple of coats over a couple coats of white (still 6 coats total, so still a mess usually). 


I love Revlon Whimsical, but I don't put it on over white, I have always used a light blue. I like it best over China Glaze Kinetic Candy or Revlon Blue Lagoon.

My current mani, about to change, Zoya Jacqueline under Sally Hansen Fuzz-Sea:


----------



## MissLindaJean

> LA Girls 3D Effects in Brilliant Blue. I love this line! It's the only one I've ever gone all psycho on and insisted on tracking down every single color


 Ooo.. I'm going to find these, how pretty!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Quote: I love Revlon Whimsical, but I don't put it on over white, I have always used a light blue. I like it best over China Glaze Kinetic Candy or Revlon Blue Lagoon. My current mani, about to change, Zoya Jacqueline under Sally Hansen Fuzz-Sea:


 Love this! I heard China Glaze us going to release a similar collection this summer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote:
> 
> I love Revlon Whimsical, but I don't put it on over white, I have always used a light blue. I like it best over China Glaze Kinetic Candy or Revlon Blue Lagoon.
> 
> My current mani, about to change, Zoya Jacqueline under Sally Hansen Fuzz-Sea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this! I heard China Glaze us going to release a similar collection this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I was happy with the Fuzzy Coat, but sad that Zoya Jacqueline didn't work on my skin tone by itself. It ended up looking better in photos in real life, though. Most of my blog post about it is about how I felt it was a fail, haha. Then I warmed up to the mani a little. I bought the black and white Fuzzy Coat, too. I think it will be versatile.
> 
> It will be interesting to see if China Glaze does the fuzzy look well. I know sometimes people get bored with all of the bandwagon-jumping, but I like to have options in price and formula.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Thanks! I was happy with the Fuzzy Coat, but sad that Zoya Jacqueline didn't work on my skin tone by itself. It ended up looking better in photos in real life, though. Most of my blog postÂ about itÂ is about how I felt it was a fail, haha. Then I warmed up to the mani a little. I bought the black and white Fuzzy Coat, too. I think it will be versatile. It will be interesting to see if China Glaze does the fuzzy look well. I know sometimes people get bored with all of the bandwagon-jumping, but I like to have options in price and formula.


 I saw a pic someone snapped from a mail mag and it looked similar to the SH and Nails, Inc. just different color options. . Since I've yet to find the SH or Nails, Inc. I hope I can find the China Glaze ones at least, whenever they release them.


----------



## lissa1307

My nails look like a horses behind right now...i had some bad peeling over the weekend so i went a little file crazy and they are very very short right now. To top it off i usually do my nails in the evening but i was tired so i got up and did them before work...and i being half asleep didnt get everything out and discovered my daughter used up the polish remover so im stuck with a horrible dinged weird looking mani til after work. I had a cute concept so maybe i will just redo after work when i can take my time and clean it up...or i might go get them done cause they are so short they are bugging me more than normal. Anyway...its a creamcicle with a twist mani. OPI in fresh squeezed Sally Hanson in lightening And NYC in french white tip


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm sorry about your nails.  I'm sure you can still do pretty nail art though.
> 
> *I bought the Nails Inc. holographic top coat this afternoon.  I put it on my ring fingers and, oh, my goodness, I can't stop staring!  I only wish it didn't smell so terrible. *


 That is my fave special effects top coat right now...I LOVE it. But I do agree about the smell. I think you could get high from the fumes.


----------



## nvr2old4glitter

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> LA Girls 3D Effects in Brilliant Blue. I love this line! It's the only one I've ever gone all psycho on and insisted on tracking down every single color


 
wow!  Great mani, love the look of this polish!


----------



## tasertag

Illamasqua Glitterati with my first "successful" attempt at stamping with Zoya Trixie. Stamping is HARD!


----------



## FrostKitty

> LMAO! We need someone to do hair!Â


 Best I can do in terms of hair is a really messy ponytail or offer hats to wear. I can nag really well though.


----------



## FrostKitty

So I finally got my little Chanel Scented Little Package of Joy 



Which contained: 

 which made me dance around awkwardly but happily.    

So I stripped off the NFU Oh 559 that took me close to six hours to do ... I love NFU Oh polishes but hate working with them - word of advice: get the NFU Oh aqua base.   I used Seche Clear and it turned into a globby mess that refused to dry.  I finally gave up and just used the Aqua Base I use for the NFU Oh Holos and it made a huge difference.  



I used NFU Oh GS07 on my accent nails.  Shiny! 

And did this in the dark while being forced to watch "Running Man" a movie I'd avoided seeing for close to 20 years. 



Chanel Azure which I fell madly in love with!!   But then decided to strip off because I was coveting... 



Chanel Bel Argus which words can't describe and I'm currently wearing because after I cleaned it up it this morning makes my nails look long and gorgeous.   

I tuned into Sanity FM which is the only reason that I didn't strip off the Bel Argus to do my nails in Chanel Taboo which would have led to doing my nails in Chanel Malice - which will have to wait until I get back from Florida because this nail polish thing is becoming an addiction for me.


----------



## tasertag

> So I finally got my little Chanel Scented Little Package of JoyÂ
> 
> Which contained:Â
> 
> Â which made me dance around awkwardly but happily. Â  Â  So I stripped off the NFU Oh 559 that took me close to six hours to do ... I love NFU Oh polishes but hate working with them - word of advice: get the NFU Oh aqua base. Â  I used Seche Clear and it turned into a globby mess that refused to dry. Â I finally gave up and just used the Aqua Base I use for the NFU Oh Holos and it made a huge difference. Â
> 
> I used NFU Oh GS07 on my accent nails. Â Shiny!Â  And did this in the dark while being forced to watch "Running Man" a movie I'd avoided seeing for close to 20 years.Â
> 
> Chanel Azure which I fell madly in love with!! Â  But then decided to strip off because I was coveting...Â
> 
> Chanel Bel Argus which words can't describe and I'm currently wearing because after I cleaned it up it this morning makes my nails look long and gorgeous. Â Â  I tuned into Sanity FM which is the only reason that I didn't strip off the Bel Argus to do my nails in Chanel Taboo which would have led to doing my nails in Chanel Malice - which will have to wait until I get back from Florida because this nail polish thing is becoming an addiction for me. Â Â


 Beautiful shades!!!


----------



## FrostKitty

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful shades!!!


 The pictures don't do them justice.  I was on the fence about Azure - I'm not a green kind of chick but it's got this gorgeous shimmer and depth.


----------



## Dollysantana

Currently wearing Zoya Farah, Rosary flower nails! Not perfect but love how it came out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your manis, I really need whimsical in my life.
> Thanks, I've been trying to apply the tips and tricks from this forum to my nail life. I love the IDEA of whimsical, but it really is a pain. It is VERY sheer, so I either have to put on a zillion coats, which always gets messed up, or put a couple of coats over a couple coats of white (still 6 coats total, so still a mess usually).
> 
> 
> I love Revlon Whimsical, but I don't put it on over white, I have always used a light blue. I like it best over China Glaze Kinetic Candy or Revlon Blue Lagoon.
> 
> My current mani, about to change, Zoya Jacqueline under Sally Hansen Fuzz-Sea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illamasqua Glitterati with my first "successful" attempt at stamping with Zoya Trixie. Stamping is HARD!


 That looks great! I pretty much gave up on stamping, I will eventually try again.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

So many great looks ladies! I'm still rocking my pink, but I think I'm going to change it up tomorrow and do yellow for the California sunshine! Or maybe just an accent nail yellow? I don't know...cause I love the pink and it's wearing well for the most part...hmm...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally got my little Chanel Scented Little Package of Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Which contained:
> 
> which made me dance around awkwardly but happily.
> 
> So I stripped off the NFU Oh 559 that took me close to six hours to do ... I love NFU Oh polishes but hate working with them - word of advice: get the NFU Oh aqua base.   I used Seche Clear and it turned into a globby mess that refused to dry.  I finally gave up and just used the Aqua Base I use for the NFU Oh Holos and it made a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I used NFU Oh GS07 on my accent nails.  Shiny!
> 
> And did this in the dark while being forced to watch "Running Man" a movie I'd avoided seeing for close to 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Azure which I fell madly in love with!!   But then decided to strip off because I was coveting...
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Bel Argus which words can't describe and I'm currently wearing because after I cleaned it up it this morning makes my nails look long and gorgeous.
> 
> I tuned into Sanity FM which is the only reason that I didn't strip off the Bel Argus to do my nails in Chanel Taboo which would have led to doing my nails in Chanel Malice - which will have to wait until I get back from Florida because this nail polish thing is becoming an addiction for me.


 Beautiful colors!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently wearing Zoya Farah, Rosary flower nails! Not perfect but love how it came out


 So adorable, I love it.


----------



## FrostKitty

​


> Beautiful colors!


 They really are lovely in person, next on my list after learning to stamp without bodily harm is learning to take proper pictures to highlight the polish.


----------



## Marj B

The picture is not very clear, but this is Fingerpaints "Tiffany Imposter" after 6 days of wear and planting our garden! It has great coverage...1 coat covers good, but I used 2 because I knew I was going to be gardening and wanted protection as well as color. This comes off tonight and Rimmel Sage all the Rage goes on! Somebody else here used that color and I finally found the Rimmel cosmetics at Wal-Mart.The Rimmel polish has the wide brush that I love.


----------



## FrostKitty

> The picture is not very clear, but this is Fingerpaints "Tiffany Imposter" after 6 days of wear and planting our garden! It has great coverage...1 coat covers good, but I used 2 because I knew I was going to be gardening and wanted protection as well as color. This comes off tonight and Rimmel Sage all the Rage goes on! Somebody else here used that color and I finally found the Rimmel cosmetics at Wal-Mart.The Rimmel polish has the wide brush that I love.


 Yay another gardener!! Is the FP a creme? It's a love color... It looks like Spring.


----------



## MissLindaJean

My Ten Friends Pew Pew Pew over OPI Jade is the New Black.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your manis, I really need whimsical in my life.
> Thanks, I've been trying to apply the tips and tricks from this forum to my nail life. I love the IDEA of whimsical, but it really is a pain. It is VERY sheer, so I either have to put on a zillion coats, which always gets messed up, or put a couple of coats over a couple coats of white (still 6 coats total, so still a mess usually).
> 
> 
> I love Revlon Whimsical, but I don't put it on over white, I have always used a light blue. I like it best over China Glaze Kinetic Candy or Revlon Blue Lagoon.
> 
> My current mani, about to change, Zoya Jacqueline under Sally Hansen Fuzz-Sea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm in transition now (newly naked nails) and not sure what to try next.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I finally got my little Chanel Scented Little Package of Joy
> 
> 
> 
> Which contained:
> 
> which made me dance around awkwardly but happily.
> 
> So I stripped off the NFU Oh 559 that took me close to six hours to do ... I love NFU Oh polishes but hate working with them - word of advice: get the NFU Oh aqua base.   I used Seche Clear and it turned into a globby mess that refused to dry.  I finally gave up and just used the Aqua Base I use for the NFU Oh Holos and it made a huge difference.
> 
> 
> 
> I used NFU Oh GS07 on my accent nails.  Shiny!
> 
> And did this in the dark while being forced to watch "Running Man" a movie I'd avoided seeing for close to 20 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Azure which I fell madly in love with!!   But then decided to strip off because I was coveting...
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel Bel Argus which words can't describe and I'm currently wearing because after I cleaned it up it this morning makes my nails look long and gorgeous.
> 
> I tuned into Sanity FM which is the only reason that I didn't strip off the Bel Argus to do my nails in Chanel Taboo which would have led to doing my nails in Chanel Malice - which will have to wait until I get back from Florida because this nail polish thing is becoming an addiction for me.


 I LOVE how long and gorgeous your nails are! and those colors are DIVINE



> Originally Posted by *Dollysantana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently wearing Zoya Farah, Rosary flower nails! Not perfect but love how it came out


 That is ridiculously cute! So darling, just love it!



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is not very clear, but this is Fingerpaints "Tiffany Imposter" after 6 days of wear and planting our garden! It has great coverage...1 coat covers good, but I used 2 because I knew I was going to be gardening and wanted protection as well as color. This comes off tonight and Rimmel Sage all the Rage goes on! Somebody else here used that color and I finally found the Rimmel cosmetics at Wal-Mart.The Rimmel polish has the wide brush that I love.


 My word.....tiffany blue is SUCH a gorgeous color. So perfect for spring!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Ten Friends Pew Pew Pew over OPI Jade is the New Black.


 Beautiful! I love the OPI...I haven't heard of it before!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Monica + Sally Hansen Gem Crush Razzle Dazzler


----------



## lissa1307

After the disaster that was my nails yesterday, i decided to put some artificials on and do a decent mani. Its a pink fade of Zoya in gie gie Love and Beauty by forever 21 in magenta With a silver glitter by pure ice, name escapes me at the moment..im not at home. The little glitter heart accents are filled with the magenta. This was my first attempt at doing the spongy fade-thing, i think its a pass.lol


----------



## lissa1307

> Zoya Monica + Sally Hansen Gem Crush Razzle Dazzler


 I love this so much, ive been eyeing the gem crush polishes...i think your mani just made up my mind. Im going on a spree after work.lol. absolutely beautimous. I always love your nails.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zoya Monica + Sally Hansen Gem Crush Razzle Dazzler
> I love this so much, ive been eyeing the gem crush polishes...i think your mani just made up my mind. Im going on a spree after work.lol. absolutely beautimous. I always love your nails.
> 
> Aww thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have several of the Gem Crush and I like them pretty well. I also love the idea of using glitters that contrast with the base color....I've done- blue polish with gold glitter, red polish with green glitter for xmas, blue polish with green glitter, orange polish with green glitter for st paddys day, and of course i love this purple polish with pink glitter. The possibilities are just endless and a glitter tip mani is always a win, I love the tips-dipped-in-jewels look!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Sally Hansen Presto Pink and NYC Lexington Yellow.

I was going to do all yellow, but then I decided I liked the combo so I just did my pinky and ring finger and then added another coat of the pink to make it look fresh. Excuse the mess, haven't really cleaned them up yet.


----------



## acostakk

> Zoya Monica + Sally Hansen Gem Crush Razzle Dazzler


 Gorgeous!


----------



## acostakk

> After the disaster that was my nails yesterday, i decided to put some artificials on and do a decent mani. Its a pink fade of Zoya in gie gie Love and Beauty by forever 21 in magenta With a silver glitter by pure ice, name escapes me at the moment..im not at home. The little glitter heart accents are filled with the magenta. This was my first attempt at doing the spongy fade-thing, i think its a pass.lol


 Very cute


----------



## acostakk

> Sally Hansen Presto Pink and NYC Lexington Yellow. I was going to do all yellow, but then I decided I liked the combo so I just did my pinky and ring finger and then added another coat of the pink to make it look fresh. Excuse the mess, haven't really cleaned them up yet.


 It's a good combo. I especially love that pink. I might need it.


----------



## lissa1307

i just brought home 18 polishes today....a nice add to my collection....now i need a new mani,lol!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zoya Monica + Sally Hansen Gem Crush Razzle Dazzler
> Gorgeous! Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just brought home 18 polishes today....a nice add to my collection....now i need a new mani,lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! Did you get some Gem Crush?
Click to expand...


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> WOW! Did you get some Gem Crush?


 i ended up hitting some sales at the mall, i found a mirror finish at sephora for $2, got one thats very similar to china glaze bump and grind(only this one is more neon pink) for $4.50, then got a pale blue with glitter liquid sand for $2.25(1/2 off with the other one) and the other 15 were 5 for $5,  got two magnetic, one "mood change color" doubt it works but its a pretty purple/blue,a few shimmery ones, and a bunch of glitters, so i skipped the gem crush, but a cpl of the glitters i got are really similar, might hold me a few days,lol. feeling good about my very cheap haul today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i ended up hitting some sales at the mall, i found a mirror finish at sephora for $2, got one thats very similar to china glaze bump and grind(only this one is more neon pink) for $4.50, then got a pale blue with glitter liquid sand for $2.25(1/2 off with the other one) and the other 15 were 5 for $5,  got two magnetic, one "mood change color" doubt it works but its a pretty purple/blue,a few shimmery ones, and a bunch of glitters, so i skipped the gem crush, but a cpl of the glitters i got are really similar, might hold me a few days,lol. feeling good about my very cheap haul today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






This is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! It's making me cry with happiness a little inside lol


----------



## FrostKitty

> After the disaster that was my nails yesterday, i decided to put some artificials on and do a decent mani. Its a pink fade of Zoya in gie gie Love and Beauty by forever 21 in magenta With a silver glitter by pure ice, name escapes me at the moment..im not at home. The little glitter heart accents are filled with the magenta. This was my first attempt at doing the spongy fade-thing, i think its a pass.lol


 The pink at the very top is lovely!!! I'm reading on my iPad - can't wait to see the whole look on my computer monitor.


----------



## FrostKitty

> Zoya Monica + Sally Hansen Gem Crush Razzle Dazzler


 Piffle!! I think we need to come up with a challenge for you - heinous polish turned into something amazing!!


----------



## lissa1307

trying out some of the new colors

"Icing" in what planet are you on? and in candy shop


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zoya Monica + Sally Hansen Gem Crush Razzle Dazzler
> Piffle!! I think we need to come up with a challenge for you - heinous polish turned into something amazing!!
> 
> You know what? I was thinking that very thing....doing a month's worth of manicures with the *ugliest* polishes I own LOL...Maybe I will do that for June! I have a few I bought or were given to me that I just *hate* ...but they could use some love too haha
> 
> And lmao @ Piffle


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The picture is not very clear, but this is Fingerpaints "Tiffany Imposter" after 6 days of wear and planting our garden! It has great coverage...1 coat covers good, but I used 2 because I knew I was going to be gardening and wanted protection as well as color. This comes off tonight and Rimmel Sage all the Rage goes on! Somebody else here used that color and I finally found the Rimmel cosmetics at Wal-Mart.The Rimmel polish has the wide brush that I love.


 Love that shade!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Ten Friends Pew Pew Pew over OPI Jade is the New Black.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love your manis, I really need whimsical in my life.
> Thanks, I've been trying to apply the tips and tricks from this forum to my nail life. I love the IDEA of whimsical, but it really is a pain. It is VERY sheer, so I either have to put on a zillion coats, which always gets messed up, or put a couple of coats over a couple coats of white (still 6 coats total, so still a mess usually).
> 
> 
> I love Revlon Whimsical, but I don't put it on over white, I have always used a light blue. I like it best over China Glaze Kinetic Candy or Revlon Blue Lagoon.
> 
> My current mani, about to change, Zoya Jacqueline under Sally Hansen Fuzz-Sea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I'm in transition now (newly naked nails) and not sure what to try next.
> 
> I hate it when I cant pick which nail polish to put on next #firstworldproblems lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Monica + Sally Hansen Gem Crush Razzle Dazzler


 Gorgeous! if you ever decide to open a nail salon I will be your #1 customer.


----------



## FrostKitty

> You know what? I was thinking that very thing....doing a month's worth of manicures with the *ugliest* polishes I own LOL...Maybe I will do that for June! I have a few I bought or were given to me that I just *hate* ...but they could use some love too haha And lmao @ PiffleÂ


 I am looking forward to seeing what you can do!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After the disaster that was my nails yesterday, i decided to put some artificials on and do a decent mani.
> 
> Its a pink fade of
> 
> Zoya in gie gie
> 
> Love and Beauty by forever 21 in magenta
> 
> With a silver glitter by pure ice, name escapes me at the moment..im not at home. The little glitter heart accents are filled with the magenta.
> 
> This was my first attempt at doing the spongy fade-thing, i think its a pass.lol


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Presto Pink and NYC Lexington Yellow.
> 
> I was going to do all yellow, but then I decided I liked the combo so I just did my pinky and ring finger and then added another coat of the pink to make it look fresh. Excuse the mess, haven't really cleaned them up yet.


 Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> WOW! Did you get some Gem Crush?
> i ended up hitting some sales at the mall, i found a mirror finish at sephora for $2, got one thats very similar to china glaze bump and grind(only this one is more neon pink) for $4.50, then got a pale blue with glitter liquid sand for $2.25(1/2 off with the other one) and the other 15 were 5 for $5,  got two magnetic, one "mood change color" doubt it works but its a pretty purple/blue,a few shimmery ones, and a bunch of glitters, so i skipped the gem crush, but a cpl of the glitters i got are really similar, might hold me a few days,lol. feeling good about my very cheap haul today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prettiness overload! loving your haul.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> trying out some of the new colors
> 
> "Icing" in what planet are you on? and in candy shop


 Cute combo!


----------



## Lolo22

> trying out some of the new colors "Icing" in what planet are you on? and in candy shop


 So fun! I love mixing neons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Another new mani... Nails Inc. London Special Effects in Stratford Zoya in Jacqueline Pure Ice in Scream and L.A. Colors color craze in a coral/pink color (its a cheap polish missing its sticker,lol)


----------



## Marj B

Yes, it's a creme polish. Years ago I hated them because they always streaked, so I wore the pearly nail polish. I suppose formulas have improved because now I only like creme!


----------



## Marj B

That's funny. I was going to suggest artificials to you! I have a huge box full that I got at walmart years ago and use them for emergencies. I have one on now. Yours look nice. The heart is very cute.



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After the disaster that was my nails yesterday, i decided to put some artificials on and do a decent mani.
> Its a pink fade of
> Zoya in gie gie
> Love and Beauty by forever 21 in magenta
> With a silver glitter by pure ice, name escapes me at the moment..im not at home. The little glitter heart accents are filled with the magenta.
> 
> This was my first attempt at doing the spongy fade-thing, i think its a pass.lol


----------



## Marj B

Love the yellow. How many coats did it take to cover? I have NYC Midtown Mimosa which is a yellow, but I haven't used it yet. I'm hoping I don't have to use 4 coats







> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Presto Pink and NYC Lexington Yellow.
> 
> I was going to do all yellow, but then I decided I liked the combo so I just did my pinky and ring finger and then added another coat of the pink to make it look fresh. Excuse the mess, haven't really cleaned them up yet.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another new mani...


 
This is super cute!


----------



## Marj B

I love it!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another new mani...


----------



## acostakk

> Another new mani...


 Cute!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's funny. I was going to suggest artificials to you! I have a huge box full that I got at walmart years ago and use them for emergencies. I have one on now. Yours look nice. The heart is very cute.


 thanks, and same here, i have a case of them for times when my nails go past bad to utterly embarrassing.lol


----------



## jeanarick

I did another manicure inspired by MissJenFabulous on Youtube from her series of Easy/Beginner Nail Art.  I've kinda been stuck on polka dots or my dotting tool in general lately.

Products Used:

Sinful Colors Base Coat

Sinful Colors - Starfish (pink)

Dots:

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Black Out

Wet N Wild - Burgundy Frost

Zoya - Dove

Color Club - Clambake Coral

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - White On

Kiss Jet Dry Top Coat


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did another manicure inspired by MissJenFabulous on Youtube from her series of Easy/Beginner Nail Art.  I've kinda been stuck on polka dots or my dotting tool in general lately.
> 
> Products Used:
> 
> Sinful Colors Base Coat
> 
> Sinful Colors - Starfish (pink)
> 
> Dots:
> 
> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Black Out
> 
> Wet N Wild - Burgundy Frost
> 
> Zoya - Dove
> 
> Color Club - Clambake Coral
> 
> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - White On
> 
> Kiss Jet Dry Top Coat


 cute


----------



## Marj B

This is the Rimmel Sage All The Rage. I like it. It was easy to put on, dries fast and of course is creme. I got a stamping kit today, haven't even taken it out of the bag yet. Wonder what damage I can do with it? Good or bad, I'll have to post. I don't really have any thick polish so we'll see how it goes!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did another manicure inspired by MissJenFabulous on Youtube from her series of Easy/Beginner Nail Art.  I've kinda been stuck on polka dots or my dotting tool in general lately.
> 
> Products Used:
> 
> Sinful Colors Base Coat
> 
> Sinful Colors - Starfish (pink)
> 
> Dots:
> 
> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Black Out
> 
> Wet N Wild - Burgundy Frost
> 
> Zoya - Dove
> 
> Color Club - Clambake Coral
> 
> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - White On
> 
> Kiss Jet Dry Top Coat


 I really like this, it's cute and you can use so many colors at one time!


----------



## jeanarick

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Rimmel Sage All The Way. I like it. It was easy to put on, dries fast and of course is creme. I got a stamping kit today, haven't even taken it out of the bag yet. Wonder what damage I can do with it? Good or bad, I'll have to post. I don't really have any thick polish so we'll see how it goes!


 Lovely color!  You don't need special polishes to stamp with.  I've done lots and lots of stamping with colors I pick up at the drugstore.  For black stamping I've been using Sally Hansen Xtreme wear in Black Out, for white I've been using Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in White On, Revlon makes a nice gold to stamp with, I've used Wet N Wild Black Creme to stamp with, Sally Hansen has a great silver that stamps nicely.  You might be surprised at the polishes you already own that will stamp nicely.


----------



## lissa1307

My 6 yr old wanted to post her new "Rainbow" mani

Icing "Ring the Alarm", Opi "Fresh Squeezed", Sally Hanson Insta-Dri "Lightening", Salon Perfect "Green Stem", Icing "Peek a Blue", Icing " I &lt;3 Party"


----------



## lissa1307

Here's a little happy for you guys...

MITZI the POLISH KITTY!!


----------



## acostakk

> This is the Rimmel Sage All The Rage. I like it. It was easy to put on, dries fast and of course is creme. I got a stamping kit today, haven't even taken it out of the bag yet. Wonder what damage I can do with it? Good or bad, I'll have to post. I don't really have any thick polish so we'll see how it goes!


 Oh, I like this!


----------



## acostakk

> My 6 yr old wanted to post her new "Rainbow" mani Icing "Ring the Alarm", Opi "Fresh Squeezed", Sally Hanson Insta-Dri "Lightening", Salon Perfect "Green Stem", Icing "Peek a Blue", Icing " I &lt;3 Party"


 How cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Another new mani...
> 
> Nails Inc. London Special Effects in Stratford
> 
> Zoya in Jacqueline
> 
> Pure Ice in Scream
> 
> and L.A. Colors color craze in a coral/pink color (its a cheap polish missing its sticker,lol)


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did another manicure inspired by MissJenFabulous on Youtube from her series of Easy/Beginner Nail Art.  I've kinda been stuck on polka dots or my dotting tool in general lately.
> 
> Products Used:
> 
> Sinful Colors Base Coat
> 
> Sinful Colors - Starfish (pink)
> 
> Dots:
> 
> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Black Out
> 
> Wet N Wild - Burgundy Frost
> 
> Zoya - Dove
> 
> Color Club - Clambake Coral
> 
> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - White On
> 
> Kiss Jet Dry Top Coat


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Rimmel Sage All The Rage. I like it. It was easy to put on, dries fast and of course is creme. I got a stamping kit today, haven't even taken it out of the bag yet. Wonder what damage I can do with it? Good or bad, I'll have to post. I don't really have any thick polish so we'll see how it goes!


 That's a great color on you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 6 yr old wanted to post her new "Rainbow" mani
> 
> Icing "Ring the Alarm", Opi "Fresh Squeezed", Sally Hanson Insta-Dri "Lightening", Salon Perfect "Green Stem", Icing "Peek a Blue", Icing " I &lt;3 Party"


 That's so cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's a little happy for you guys...
> 
> POLISH KITTY!!


 I love polish kitty!


----------



## SuziP

about to try a matte Navy!


----------



## MissTrix

Julep "Georgia"

Wet n Wild "Hallucinate"

Darling Diva "Carrie"

I can't stop looking at my nails! Darling Diva Carrie tempered the orange of Julep Georgia and turned my nails a gorgeous shade of coral pink with multi-sized holographic &amp; iridescent glitters. I love it when my nails turn out exactly how I pictured them in my head.


----------



## tasertag

Tie dye gradient! Julep Ally and Zoya Darcy.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep "Georgia"
> 
> Wet n Wild "Hallucinate"
> 
> Darling Diva "Carrie"
> 
> I can't stop looking at my nails! Darling Diva Carrie tempered the orange of Julep Georgia and turned my nails a gorgeous shade of coral pink with multi-sized holographic &amp; iridescent glitters. I love it when my nails turn out exactly how I pictured them in my head.


 So pretty, love the sparkles.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie dye gradient! Julep Ally and Zoya Darcy.


 Beautiful!


----------



## acostakk

Nicole by OPI "Cinna-man of my dreams"


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nicole by OPI "Cinna-man of my dreams"


 Love it!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nicole by OPI "Cinna-man of my dreams"


 Pretty Color!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the yellow. How many coats did it take to cover? I have NYC Midtown Mimosa which is a yellow, but I haven't used it yet. I'm hoping I don't have to use 4 coats


 Just 2.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie dye gradient! Julep Ally and Zoya Darcy.


 How fun, funky and summery! I LOVE IT! That yellow is super bright!



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nicole by OPI "Cinna-man of my dreams"


 Ooooo, that's gorgeous! I love the texture look, really does look like you dipped your nails in cinnamon!


----------



## tasertag

> Nicole by OPI "Cinna-man of my dreams"


 I love this color!!!


----------



## Marj B

Oh, I really love this! I got some sponge wedges finally and I'm going to try doing the gradient.Love your colors!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tie dye gradient! Julep Ally and Zoya Darcy.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Presto Pink


 This is the perfect shade of pink for you, so flattering.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Ten Friends Pew Pew Pew over OPI Jade is the New Black.


 Me want.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zoya Monica + Sally Hansen Gem Crush Razzle Dazzler
> Piffle!! I think we need to come up with a challenge for you - heinous polish turned into something amazing!!
> 
> You know what? I was thinking that very thing....doing a month's worth of manicures with the *ugliest* polishes I own LOL...Maybe I will do that for June! I have a few I bought or were given to me that I just *hate* ...but they could use some love too haha
> 
> And lmao @ Piffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to see that!


----------



## annabeautybox

French manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so proud of myself hihi I hate doing french mani..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

> French manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so proud of myself hihi I hate doing french mani..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOVE this!! I may have to try!!


----------



## annabeautybox

Pollysmom, thanks!


----------



## tasertag

> French manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so proud of myself hihi I hate doing french mani..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is so adorable! My sister got me some nail art brushes for my birthday so I'm going to try this sometime.


----------



## tasertag

> Beautiful!





> How fun, funky and summery! I LOVE IT! That yellow is super bright!





> Oh, I really love this! I got some sponge wedges finally and I'm going to try doing the gradient.Love your colors!


 Thanks ladies! I think this is my favorite gradient that I've done.


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> French manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so proud of myself hihi I hate doing french mani..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow!  That looks amazing! I wish my hands were steady enough to do the little stripe thing.  I can do French manicures, but I need to use guide stickers.


----------



## amandah

Barry M-Pomegranate Zoya-Kissy (very disappointing) so then I added Barry M-Pink Sapphire glitter


----------



## amandah

> French manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so proud of myself hihi I hate doing french mani..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What did you use for the gold stripe?


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Me want.


 Do it! Do it! The formulas are amazing and options are fun and funky. I think you'd really like them!


----------



## DonnaD

I just painted mine with Heli-yum by China Glaze.  Absolutely lovely colour.  But I must be having a bad nail year or something because I somehow managed to put a huge crease in the polish on one (see picture) and paint on my cuticles on every single stinkin' nail...which I never do that ever.  I broke a couple of nails 2 weeks ago and over filed one of them making it look like a bird talon and now I broke ANOTHER one last night.  My nails are all jacked up...for the first time in a few years.  What's up with that?  






I'm seriously considering building tips and sculpting my talon back into shape with uv gel...the non-soak off salon kind and making them at least look like real adult human nails and not so much like a 6 year old who got into mommy's nail implements and just started randomly filing and clipping. I can't stand not having pretty, painted nails.  I don't think I can hold out for the several months it will take to get them back into shape.  I'm having a severe case of nail anxiety.   I need a valium and a salon nail pro stat.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> French manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so proud of myself hihi I hate doing french mani..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I LOVE THIS!


----------



## Matana

Currently wearing Essie base coat + Hare Polish in Hooky at the Hamlet (2 coats) + Seche Vite top coat.


----------



## fanchette

I'm Currently wearing fingerpaints lavender highlight and Van Gogh's violet as a french tip. I'm practicing making my crazy colors that I love so much look a little more professional for my new job I start in a week. It will take a little more practice lol. Not sure why the pic makes it look like my ring finger's nail and tips are mutantly huge, but it looks normal IRL.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> French manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so proud of myself hihi I hate doing french mani..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty &amp; delicate.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Barry M-Pomegranate
> 
> Zoya-Kissy (very disappointing) so then I added Barry M-Pink Sapphire glitter


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently wearing Essie base coat + Hare Polish in Hooky at the Hamlet (2 coats) + Seche Vite top coat.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm Currently wearing fingerpaints lavender highlight and Van Gogh's violet as a french tip. I'm practicing making my crazy colors that I love so much look a little more professional for my new job I start in a week. It will take a little more practice lol. Not sure why the pic makes it look like my ring finger's nail and tips are mutantly huge, but it looks normal IRL.


 Love that purple.


----------



## lissa1307

*squeeks* I LOVE THIS COLOR!!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently wearing Essie base coat + Hare Polish in Hooky at the Hamlet (2 coats) + Seche Vite top coat.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just painted mine with Heli-yum by China Glaze.  Absolutely lovely colour.  But I must be having a bad nail year or something because I somehow managed to put a huge crease in the polish on one (see picture) and paint on my cuticles on every single stinkin' nail...which I never do that ever.  I broke a couple of nails 2 weeks ago and over filed one of them making it look like a bird talon and now I broke ANOTHER one last night.  My nails are all jacked up...for the first time in a few years.  What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously considering building tips and sculpting my talon back into shape with uv gel...the non-soak off salon kind and making them at least look like real adult human nails and not so much like a 6 year old who got into mommy's nail implements and just started randomly filing and clipping. I can't stand not having pretty, painted nails.  I don't think I can hold out for the several months it will take to get them back into shape.  I'm having a severe case of nail anxiety.   I need a valium and a salon nail pro stat.


 I am the same! Lately my nails have been breaking and my nail polish hasnt been looking nice! I am giving my nails two weeks without polish and see if they will get healthy again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Love!  Color is gorgeous.  



> Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently wearing Essie base coat + Hare Polish in Hooky at the Hamlet (2 coats) + Seche Vite top coat.


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently wearing Essie base coat + Hare Polish in Hooky at the Hamlet (2 coats) + Seche Vite top coat.


 i don't think of myself as a green girl, but this is SO pretty, i might just have to convert  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am the same! Lately my nails have been breaking and my nail polish hasnt been looking nice! I am giving my nails two weeks without polish and see if they will get healthy again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I couldn't stand the waiting so I just went ahead and glued on tips and did a gel mani.  That'll give them an opportunity to grow out on their own.  Here's a couple of pics painted and unpainted.  I have really bad ridges on my ring finger from an injury I sustained as a child which damaged a nerve and I'm assuming blood flow to that finger...it's why I hardly ever do a naked french mani.  This took me about 3 hours all told and my cuticles are very angry with me today.  I've been putting lip butter on them every hour but I feel MUCH better having decent looking nails!  It's amazing how a decent mani can change your attitude!  (The polish is Hello Kitty in Blueberry.)


----------



## OiiO

Broke my nails two weeks ago and trying to slowly grow them back.

Today I'm wearing Zoya Chyna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Broke my nails two weeks ago and trying to slowly grow them back.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya Chyna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have this but I haven't used it yet! Looks gorgeous!! Might use this tonight.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand the waiting so I just went ahead and glued on tips and did a gel mani.  That'll give them an opportunity to grow out on their own.  Here's a couple of pics painted and unpainted.  I have really bad ridges on my ring finger from an injury I sustained as a child which damaged a nerve and I'm assuming blood flow to that finger...it's why I hardly ever do a naked french mani.  This took me about 3 hours all told and my cuticles are very angry with me today.  I've been putting lip butter on them every hour but I feel MUCH better having decent looking nails!  It's amazing how a decent mani can change your attitude!  (The polish is Hello Kitty in Blueberry.)


They look good! and yes a mani makes my day better lol my nails grow very quickly so between my busy schedule maybe I won't miss painting them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand the waiting so I just went ahead and glued on tips and did a gel mani.  That'll give them an opportunity to grow out on their own.  Here's a couple of pics painted and unpainted.  I have really bad ridges on my ring finger from an injury I sustained as a child which damaged a nerve and I'm assuming blood flow to that finger...it's why I hardly ever do a naked french mani.  This took me about 3 hours all told and my cuticles are very angry with me today.  I've been putting lip butter on them every hour but I feel MUCH better having decent looking nails!  It's amazing how a decent mani can change your attitude!  (The polish is Hello Kitty in Blueberry.)


 SO darling! I know exactly what you mean about a good mani = good mood! lol



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Broke my nails two weeks ago and trying to slowly grow them back.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya Chyna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I suddenly want to say: "Follow the Yellow Brick Road!" lol! So pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

At least yours still look good!  You just had to file them back.  Mine looked like a bunch of drunken chimpanzees had a go at me with a microplane.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Broke my nails two weeks ago and trying to slowly grow them back.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya Chyna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> Broke my nails two weeks ago and trying to slowly grow them back. Today I'm wearing Zoya Chyna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty!


----------



## amandah

> At least yours still look good! Â You just had to file them back. Â Mine looked like a bunch of drunken chimpanzees had a go at me with a microplane.


 Hahaha. That is too funny. I feel like that about my nails too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Maya


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Maya


 Lovely! Do you like this formula? I heard it's jelly-like.


----------



## OiiO

Gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Maya


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Maya
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Maya
> Lovely! Do you like this formula? I heard it's jelly-like.
> 
> Thanks! Yes this is one of their few jellys, this is 3 coats in the pic...the formula was very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...


----------



## hiheather

The pink isn't showing up right in pictures, it is similar to OPI - Pink Friday.


----------



## OiiO

Thank you! And lol about the chimpanzees, I actually pictured that literally  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At least yours still look good!  You just had to file them back.  Mine looked like a bunch of drunken chimpanzees had a go at me with a microplane.


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I suddenly want to say: "Follow the Yellow Brick Road!" lol! So pretty!


 


> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have this but I haven't used it yet! Looks gorgeous!! Might use this tonight.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently wearing Essie base coat + Hare Polish in Hooky at the Hamlet (2 coats) + Seche Vite top coat.


 Lots of great manis, ladies, but this is my favorite of the recent ones.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *annabeautybox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> French manicure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so proud of myself hihi I hate doing french mani..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Well, then, I'm proud of you, too. I love French tips in colors.


----------



## lissa1307

Im pretty plain today but i just love this color. Looks better IRL, theres a very slight shimmer to it that doesnt show up on cam. Essence in Modern Romance


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am the same! Lately my nails have been breaking and my nail polish hasnt been looking nice! I am giving my nails two weeks without polish and see if they will get healthy again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> I couldn't stand the waiting so I just went ahead and glued on tips and did a gel mani.  That'll give them an opportunity to grow out on their own.  Here's a couple of pics painted and unpainted.  I have really bad ridges on my ring finger from an injury I sustained as a child which damaged a nerve and I'm assuming blood flow to that finger...it's why I hardly ever do a naked french mani.  This took me about 3 hours all told and my cuticles are very angry with me today.  I've been putting lip butter on them every hour but I feel MUCH better having decent looking nails!  It's amazing how a decent mani can change your attitude!  (The polish is Hello Kitty in Blueberry.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always happy when I get my nails done, I love your French manicure.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Broke my nails two weeks ago and trying to slowly grow them back.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya Chyna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty, I have yet to get any of the Zoya pixie dust.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Maya


 Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The pink isn't showing up right in pictures, it is similar to OPI - Pink Friday.


 Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Im pretty plain today but i just love this color. Looks better IRL, theres a very slight shimmer to it that doesnt show up on cam.
> 
> Essence in Modern Romance


 That's a pretty neutral!


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Maya


 ooh! I like it!


----------



## DonnaD

What exactly is a jelly?  It makes me think it would feel springy and mushy lol.  I really don't know what about the finish makes a polish "jelly."



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks! Yes this is one of their few jellys, this is 3 coats in the pic...the formula was very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Thank you.  I prefer a thinner silver line but by the time I was done getting the gel mani done, I was too tired to care.  I'm just happy my nails don't look all wicked witch of the west anymore.



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm always happy when I get my nails done, I love your French manicure.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What exactly is a jelly?  It makes me think it would feel springy and mushy lol.  I really don't know what about the finish makes a polish "jelly."
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Thanks! Yes this is one of their few jellys, this is 3 coats in the pic...the formula was very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> Jellies are like glazes and are basically pigment added to a clear base. To make a jelly polish, about 25% opaque creme polish is mixed with 75% clear polish. Most jellies are still translucent after several coats and I think the best analogy would be to say that jellies are like lip gloss for nails while cremes are like lipstick.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jellies are like glazes and are basically pigment added to a clear base. To make a jelly polish, about 25% opaque creme polish is mixed with 75% clear polish. Most jellies are still translucent after several coats and I think the best analogy would be to say that jellies are like lip gloss for nails while cremes are like lipstick.


 That's a great analogy, never thought of it like that.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Maya


 im really liking this color...and a jelly too...super cute


----------



## fanchette

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jellies are like glazes and are basically pigment added to a clear base. To make a jelly polish, about 25% opaque creme polish is mixed with 75% clear polish. Most jellies are still translucent after several coats and I think the best analogy would be to say that jellies are like lip gloss for nails while cremes are like lipstick.


 This makes me want to try and make my own franken-jelly. I have an old bottle of top coat that I hate, Maybe I'll put a few drops of a creme in it and try to make it something awesome!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This makes me want to try and make my own franken-jelly. I have an old bottle of top coat that I hate, Maybe I'll put a few drops of a creme in it and try to make it something awesome!


 I've done it before and it turned out really well. I actually went to the drug store and bought a few bottles of clear wet n wild for $1 and poured half of it into an empty bottle I had to make some franken jellies.


----------



## fanchette

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've done it before and it turned out really well. I actually went to the drug store and bought a few bottles of clear wet n wild for $1 and poured half of it into an empty bottle I had to make some franken jellies.


 This makes me excited to get off of work and go experiment in my _secret lair _


----------



## tasertag

> This makes me excited to get off of work and go experiment in myÂ _secret lairÂ _


 LOL at least it will be a pretty "monster".


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've done it before and it turned out really well. I actually went to the drug store and bought a few bottles of clear wet n wild for $1 and poured half of it into an empty bottle I had to make some franken jellies.


 Kmart has Wet N Wild on sale for 69Â¢ this week! I only got 2 because I already have enough colors and I didn't think to get clear. I did get black and a blue. 69Â¢ !!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I got my nails did. I needed to do something for myself, so I got a massage, and then I saw a nail place nearby, so I got a mani/pedi too.

Here are my fingers -- they're sort of chipped/smudged/scuffed because I had to pack up everything as soon as I got back to the house...but they're my "California sunshine" nails.


----------



## acostakk

I was in a huge hurry, so it's not the neatest job ever....a little no-name polish I picked up at Ross, 10 bottles for $6. Cute colors, extremely sheer. This is 3 coats over a base of white. Fun, but too much work. I'm thinking these are going to my mom, she wears mostly all sheer polishes


----------



## CheshireCookie

I call it DAFFYDILS!



My word, it's been FOREVER since I've posted in this thread lol









I used Julep's new Boho Glam polishes from this month's box - Lexie (yellow) and Dianna (mint green), then I put Sally Hansen's Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea on the accent nail! I had it laying around for weeks...so excited I finally got to use it! lol


----------



## acostakk

> I call it DAFFYDILS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My word, it's been FOREVER since I've posted in this thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> I used Julep's new Boho Glam polishes from this month's box - Lexie (yellow) and Dianna (mint green), then I put Sally Hansen's Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea on the accent nail! I had it laying around for weeks...so excited I finally got to use it! lol


 Oh my! Yup, definitely putting Fuzz-Sea over yellow next time. Love it!


----------



## lovepink

Awesome combo!  Love the use of the Sally Hansen's Fuzzy coat!  I though you had put like an Innocco nail strip on there and just cut it in a fun pattern! Then I ready the description and was like "Ohhhh!" Lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I call it DAFFYDILS!



My word, it's been FOREVER since I've posted in this thread lol









I used Julep's new Boho Glam polishes from this month's box - Lexie (yellow) and Dianna (mint green), then I put Sally Hansen's Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea on the accent nail! I had it laying around for weeks...so excited I finally got to use it! lol


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call it DAFFYDILS!
> 
> 
> 
> My word, it's been FOREVER since I've posted in this thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Julep's new Boho Glam polishes from this month's box - Lexie (yellow) and Dianna (mint green), then I put Sally Hansen's Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea on the accent nail! I had it laying around for weeks...so excited I finally got to use it! lol


 SO ADORABLE! Great way to use the Fuzzy Coat as an accent nail. GREAT JOB.



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was in a huge hurry, so it's not the neatest job ever....a little no-name polish I picked up at Ross, 10 bottles for $6. Cute colors, extremely sheer. This is 3 coats over a base of white. Fun, but too much work. I'm thinking these are going to my mom, she wears mostly all sheer polishes


 Cute pink!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my nails did. I needed to do something for myself, so I got a massage, and then I saw a nail place nearby, so I got a mani/pedi too.
> 
> Here are my fingers -- they're sort of chipped/smudged/scuffed because I had to pack up everything as soon as I got back to the house...but they're my "California sunshine" nails.


 Everyone needs pampering every so often. I think it's lovely.


----------



## tasertag

My first attempt at nail art (other than dots) using brushes my lovely sister got for me for my birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used Julep Renee as the base and Butter London British Racing Green for the paisleys. Paisleys are pretty hard to do, especially with my non-dominant hand. I think I ended up with one "good" looking one on my left thumb. My right hand is pretty funny looking. I love it though.


----------



## DonnaD

Great explanation!  Thanks.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jellies are like glazes and are basically pigment added to a clear base. To make a jelly polish, about 25% opaque creme polish is mixed with 75% clear polish. Most jellies are still translucent after several coats and I think the best analogy would be to say that jellies are like lip gloss for nails while cremes are like lipstick.


----------



## Marj B

Cute! I like it! I would never attempt to do a paisley design. I can barely do a french mani on my non dominant hand!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at nail art (other than dots) using brushes my lovely sister got for me for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> I used Julep Renee as the base and Butter London British Racing Green for the paisleys.
> 
> Paisleys are pretty hard to do, especially with my non-dominant hand. I think I ended up with one "good" looking one on my left thumb. My right hand is pretty funny looking. I love it though.


----------



## acostakk

> My first attempt at nail art (other than dots) using brushes my lovely sister got for me for my birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used Julep Renee as the base and Butter London British Racing Green for the paisleys. Paisleys are pretty hard to do, especially with my non-dominant hand. I think I ended up with one "good" looking one on my left thumb. My right hand is pretty funny looking. I love it though.


 This is cool! Way more than I'd ever dare to attempt. Well done!


----------



## tasertag

> Cute! I like it! I would never attempt to do a paisley design. I can barely do a french mani on my non dominant hand!





> This is cool! Way more than I'd ever dare to attempt. Well done!


 Thanks ladies!! I'm already thinking about what I want to try next


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my nails did. I needed to do something for myself, so I got a massage, and then I saw a nail place nearby, so I got a mani/pedi too.
> 
> Here are my fingers -- they're sort of chipped/smudged/scuffed because I had to pack up everything as soon as I got back to the house...but they're my "California sunshine" nails.


 Love your nails such a bright happy color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was in a huge hurry, so it's not the neatest job ever....a little no-name polish I picked up at Ross, 10 bottles for $6. Cute colors, extremely sheer. This is 3 coats over a base of white. Fun, but too much work. I'm thinking these are going to my mom, she wears mostly all sheer polishes


 That's a pretty pink.


----------



## lissa1307

very cute summer color combo. me likey 







> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call it DAFFYDILS!
> 
> 
> 
> My word, it's been FOREVER since I've posted in this thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Julep's new Boho Glam polishes from this month's box - Lexie (yellow) and Dianna (mint green), then I put Sally Hansen's Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea on the accent nail! I had it laying around for weeks...so excited I finally got to use it! lol


----------



## lissa1307

very cute, i love paisley prints. you did a great job!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at nail art (other than dots) using brushes my lovely sister got for me for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> I used Julep Renee as the base and Butter London British Racing Green for the paisleys.
> 
> Paisleys are pretty hard to do, especially with my non-dominant hand. I think I ended up with one "good" looking one on my left thumb. My right hand is pretty funny looking. I love it though.


----------



## audiophilekate

> What exactly is a jelly? Â It makes me think it would feel springy and mushy lol. Â I really don't know what about the finish makes a polish "jelly."
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Thanks! Yes this is one of their few jellys, this is 3 coats in the pic...the formula was very nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jellies are like glazes and are basically pigment added to a clear base. To make a jelly polish, about 25% opaque creme polish is mixed with 75% clear polish. Most jellies are stillÂ translucentÂ after several coats and I think the best analogy would be to say that jellies are like lip gloss for nails while cremes are like lipstick.
Click to expand...




> Jellies are like glazes and are basically pigment added to a clear base. To make a jelly polish, about 25% opaque creme polish is mixed with 75% clear polish. Most jellies are stillÂ translucentÂ after several coats and I think the best analogy would be to say that jellies are like lip gloss for nails while cremes are like lipstick.
> 
> 
> 
> This makes me want to try and make my own franken-jelly. I have an old bottle of top coat that I hate, Maybe I'll put a few drops of a creme in it and try to make it something awesome!
Click to expand...




> This makes me want to try and make my own franken-jelly. I have an old bottle of top coat that I hate, Maybe I'll put a few drops of a creme in it and try to make it something awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> I've done it before and it turned out really well. I actually went to the drug store and bought a few bottles of clear wet n wild for $1 and poured half of it into an empty bottle I had to make some franken jellies.
Click to expand...

 Oooh! Thank you! I want to make my own "franken-jelly" too.


> My first attempt at nail art (other than dots) using brushes my lovely sister got for me for my birthday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used Julep Renee as the base and Butter London British Racing Green for the paisleys. Paisleys are pretty hard to do, especially with my non-dominant hand. I think I ended up with one "good" looking one on my left thumb. My right hand is pretty funny looking. I love it though.


 My goodness, that's pretty!


----------



## madeupMegan

NOTD for June 5: Julep Alice.





Love this colour! Definitely one of my fav Julep polishes so far!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call it DAFFYDILS!
> 
> 
> 
> My word, it's been FOREVER since I've posted in this thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Julep's new Boho Glam polishes from this month's box - Lexie (yellow) and Dianna (mint green), then I put Sally Hansen's Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea on the accent nail! I had it laying around for weeks...so excited I finally got to use it! lol


 I'm in love


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at nail art (other than dots) using brushes my lovely sister got for me for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> I used Julep Renee as the base and Butter London British Racing Green for the paisleys.
> 
> Paisleys are pretty hard to do, especially with my non-dominant hand. I think I ended up with one "good" looking one on my left thumb. My right hand is pretty funny looking. I love it though.


 Wow that looks great!


----------



## lolley

Me too! When I swatched it I was meh about it. But I used it for a full mani twice now and am thinking about buying a second bottle. It goes on easily and I love the shimmer.



> NOTD for June 5: Julep Alice.
> 
> Love this colour! Definitely one of my fav Julep polishes so far!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOTD for June 5: Julep Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this colour! Definitely one of my fav Julep polishes so far!


 That's a pretty purple.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow that looks great!





> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My goodness, that's pretty!





> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> very cute, i love paisley prints. you did a great job!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> NOTD for June 5: Julep Alice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this colour! Definitely one of my fav Julep polishes so far!


 Pretty! Very feminine.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my! Yup, definitely putting Fuzz-Sea over yellow next time. Love it!


 


> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> SO ADORABLE! Great way to use the Fuzzy Coat as an accent nail. GREAT JOB.





> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> very cute summer color combo. me likey





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm in love


 Thank you ladies!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at nail art (other than dots) using brushes my lovely sister got for me for my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> I used Julep Renee as the base and Butter London British Racing Green for the paisleys.
> 
> Paisleys are pretty hard to do, especially with my non-dominant hand. I think I ended up with one "good" looking one on my left thumb. My right hand is pretty funny looking. I love it though.


 I LOVE THIS! It is just too darn cute


----------



## jeanarick

I recently received an email from Julep with some "preppy" nail art photos in it.  I saw one similar to this and thought, " I've got some colors like that and this should be pretty simple".  And, it was!



​  ​ *Products Used:*​ Sinful Colors Base Coat​ Sinful Colors - Hazard (coral/peach)​ Sinful Colors - Unicorn (yellow stripe)​ Zoya - Pandora (on ring finger)​ Kiss Jet Dry Top Coat​


----------



## FrostKitty

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did another manicure inspired by MissJenFabulous on Youtube from her series of Easy/Beginner Nail Art.  I've kinda been stuck on polka dots or my dotting tool in general lately.
> 
> Products Used:
> 
> Sinful Colors Base Coat
> 
> Sinful Colors - Starfish (pink)
> 
> Dots:
> 
> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Black Out
> 
> Wet N Wild - Burgundy Frost
> 
> Zoya - Dove
> 
> Color Club - Clambake Coral
> 
> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - White On
> 
> Kiss Jet Dry Top Coat


 That is gorgeous!!!   I


----------



## FrostKitty

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I call it DAFFYDILS!
> 
> 
> 
> My word, it's been FOREVER since I've posted in this thread lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Julep's new Boho Glam polishes from this month's box - Lexie (yellow) and Dianna (mint green), then I put Sally Hansen's Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea on the accent nail! I had it laying around for weeks...so excited I finally got to use it! lol


 The color combo is lovely - I got Lexie in the mail today and was going to use it plain and just slap a Biohazard decal on an accent nail... now I'm going to try something creative with it.


----------



## FrostKitty

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Broke my nails two weeks ago and trying to slowly grow them back.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya Chyna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I know you know this... but I have to rave about what Seche Plus has done to my nails - they are actually growing really thick and strong, I use it and it's helped my nails grow.


----------



## tasertag

> I LOVE THIS! It is just too darn cute :heart:


 Thanks Cheshire!


----------



## tasertag

> I recently received an email from Julep with some "preppy" nail art photos in it.Â  I saw one similar to this and thought, " I've got some colors like that and this should be pretty simple".Â  And, it was!
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *Products Used:*
> ​
> 
> Sinful Colors Base Coat
> ​
> 
> Sinful Colors - Hazard (coral/peach)
> ​
> 
> Sinful Colors - Unicorn (yellow stripe)
> ​
> 
> Zoya - Pandora (on ring finger)
> ​
> 
> Kiss Jet Dry Top Coat
> ​


 Super cute!


----------



## FrostKitty

I spent the weekend in Sarasota with NO INTERNET which was traumatic.   My sister-in-law suggested a nail polish party in order to distract me and to keep me from swimming across the Florida Bay with my iPad strapped to my back.   

I picked up some polish at Sally's Beauty Supply on the way out because I had COUPONS for $5.00 off and 15% off my order.    I was going to take credit for my perfect nails... but can't.  My sister-in-law did them in Finger Paints' Hue Brighten My Day.   

  

​


----------



## shy32

I got this today, it's growing on me. Butter London Two Fingered Salute. I enjoy looking at everybody's nails. It gives me inspiration for my manicures and inspiration for my retail therapy (of course I don't have the skills that many of you all do)


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I got this today, it's growing on me. Butter London Two Fingered Salute. I enjoy looking at everybody's nails. It gives me inspiration for my manicures and inspiration for my retail therapy (of course I don't have the skills that many of you all do)


 I've been lemming over that, but hate the shipping price in bL's website. So sad because that shade is being discontinued!


----------



## TierraJ

You have cute pretty hands!


----------



## TierraJ

> Originally Posted by *TierraJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have cute pretty hands!


@ jeanarick


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been lemming over that, but hate the shipping price in bL's website. So sad because that shade is being discontinued!


I know shipping prices are crazy at Butter London, but I just got on their website and it looks like free shipping no code required! That always happens after I order




I decided to splurge and orderedTwo Fingered Salute, Yummy Mummy  and a lippy in Punch up  . I had no self control that day because I also ordered two Deborah Lippmann mermaid polishes from birchbox



. Crazy, I didn't know they were discontinuing that shade!


----------



## lissa1307

Pure Ice in "No Means No"

NYC Matte Me Crazy Top Coat

It looks kinda blue-ish, but it's actually a dark purple matte with glossy tips


----------



## beautymadn3ss

OMG so much gorgeousness!!  Love it! Can't check everything out cuz I'm hella behind and I'm totally not gonna catch up to like anything lol! But awesome manis as usual ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been lemming over that, but hate the shipping price in bL's website. So sad because that shade is being discontinued!


 On screen that looks similar to my Rimmel Sage all the Rage. Is it?


----------



## MissLindaJean

> OMG so much gorgeousness!! Â Love it! Can't check everything out cuz I'm hella behind and I'm totally not gonna catch up to like anything lol! But awesome manis as usual ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Gabs!! Missed you!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> On screen that looks similar to my Rimmel Sage all the Rage. Is it?


 Dunno, Two Fingered Salute us like a minty grren with copper flecks! Gorgeous and I need it!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gabs!! Missed you!


 awww I missed u too! Sorry I haven;t been around, found a new job and it's taking lots of time, but trying to sort things out now and getting back to checking the posts out again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the blogzors


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG so much gorgeousness!!  Love it! Can't check everything out cuz I'm hella behind and I'm totally not gonna catch up to like anything lol! But awesome manis as usual ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


GABIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got this today, it's growing on me. Butter London Two Fingered Salute. I enjoy looking at everybody's nails. It gives me inspiration for my manicures and inspiration for my retail therapy (of course I don't have the skills that many of you all do)


 I like this color!!



> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I spent the weekend in Sarasota with NO INTERNET which was traumatic.   My sister-in-law suggested a nail polish party in order to distract me and to keep me from swimming across the Florida Bay with my iPad strapped to my back.
> 
> I picked up some polish at Sally's Beauty Supply on the way out because I had COUPONS for $5.00 off and 15% off my order.    I was going to take credit for my perfect nails... but can't.  My sister-in-law did them in Finger Paints' Hue Brighten My Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 OOO nice. You sister-in-law did a FAB job.


----------



## laguilar12

I am wearing butter London "KNACKERED" my bad lighting is not doing it justice but I am loving this color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  PS, Note the splatters of nailpolish on the corner of my desk, where I do my nails most of time LOL.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *laguilar12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wearing butter London "KNACKERED" my bad lighting is not doing it justice but I am loving this color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> PS, Note the splatters of nailpolish on the corner of my desk, where I do my nails most of time LOL.


 cute! 

with all you ladies showing me your butter londons, it makes me want to get more! I only have British Racing Green!! In hindsight, I should have bought a bunch during the ULTA sale.


----------



## laguilar12

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> cute!
> 
> with all you ladies showing me your butter londons, it makes me want to get more! I only have British Racing Green!! In hindsight, I should have bought a bunch during the ULTA sale.


 To be honest, I've never "bought" one, I have tree shades now and I got them all in trades. I am in love with MUT


----------



## sleepykat

Not my site, but check out this close up of Butter London Two Fingered Salute to get a better idea of what it's like, by thesubtleshimmer.com:



To avoid paying the high shipping on Butter London's web site, try ordering from Nordstrom's site; free shipping. Or, if you are a BeautyFix subscriber, you can get a $25 off $50 coupon code to use on Dermstore.com (you can get one per season for reviewing two products). I'm currently wearing Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money, cool-toned gold with purple:


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I recently received an email from Julep with some "preppy" nail art photos in it.  I saw one similar to this and thought, " I've got some colors like that and this should be pretty simple".  And, it was!
> 
> 
> 
> ​  ​ *Products Used:*​ Sinful Colors Base Coat​ Sinful Colors - Hazard (coral/peach)​ Sinful Colors - Unicorn (yellow stripe)​ Zoya - Pandora (on ring finger)​ Kiss Jet Dry Top Coat​


 Love how it turned out, the colors are so cute together.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I spent the weekend in Sarasota with NO INTERNET which was traumatic.   My sister-in-law suggested a nail polish party in order to distract me and to keep me from swimming across the Florida Bay with my iPad strapped to my back.
> 
> I picked up some polish at Sally's Beauty Supply on the way out because I had COUPONS for $5.00 off and 15% off my order.    I was going to take credit for my perfect nails... but can't.  My sister-in-law did them in Finger Paints' Hue Brighten My Day.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Looks great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I got this today, it's growing on me. Butter London Two Fingered Salute. I enjoy looking at everybody's nails. It gives me inspiration for my manicures and inspiration for my retail therapy (of course I don't have the skills that many of you all do)


 I really like that color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pure Ice in "No Means No"
> 
> NYC Matte Me Crazy Top Coat
> 
> It looks kinda blue-ish, but it's actually a dark purple matte with glossy tips


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG so much gorgeousness!!  Love it! Can't check everything out cuz I'm hella behind and I'm totally not gonna catch up to like anything lol! But awesome manis as usual ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yay you're back!!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *beautymadn3ss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gabs!! Missed you!
> awww I missed u too! Sorry I haven;t been around, found a new job and it's taking lots of time, but trying to sort things out now and getting back to checking the posts out again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and the blogzors
> 
> That's great you found a new Job!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *laguilar12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am wearing butter London "KNACKERED" my bad lighting is not doing it justice but I am loving this color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> PS, Note the splatters of nailpolish on the corner of my desk, where I do my nails most of time LOL.


 So pretty &amp; sparkly I wants!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not my site, but check out this close up of Butter London Two Fingered Salute to get a better idea of what it's like, by thesubtleshimmer.com:
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid paying the high shipping on Butter London's web site, try ordering from Nordstrom's site; free shipping. Or, if you are a BeautyFix subscriber, you can get a $25 off $50 coupon code to use on Dermstore.com (you can get one per season for reviewing two products).
> 
> I'm currently wearing Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money, cool-toned gold with purple:


 Now I am really tempted to try the gem crush polishes I love how pretty it looks on you.


----------



## jeanarick

Thank you everyone for your sweet compliments.  I do love my nail art and enjoy having people to share it with.  I must say you all do lovely work.  I'm really enjoying looking at all of your posts.  I apologize for not commenting on them more, I'm usually at work when I check in here and don't have time to do all the commenting I want to do. LOL


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Thank you everyone for you sweet compliments.Â  I do love my nail art and enjoy having people to share it with.Â  I must say you all do lovely work.Â  I'm really enjoying looking at all of your posts.Â  I apologize for not commenting on them more, I'm usually at work when I check in here and don't have time to do all the commenting I want to do. LOL


 I wouldn't worry. Just keep sharing your beautiful nail art! You find such fun and creative designs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Oh my, that is beautiful!! Love the gold flecks!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not my site, but check out this close up of Butter London Two Fingered Salute to get a better idea of what it's like, by thesubtleshimmer.com:
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid paying the high shipping on Butter London's web site, try ordering from Nordstrom's site; free shipping. Or, if you are a BeautyFix subscriber, you can get a $25 off $50 coupon code to use on Dermstore.com (you can get one per season for reviewing two products).
> 
> I'm currently wearing Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money, cool-toned gold with purple:


----------



## lucyla8

Speaking of Butter London, enabler alert from Good Morning America - today only!

Quote: *butter LONDON: Nail Lacquer and Lippy Sets*Original: $30 to $90*GMA Exclusive Deal: $15 to $45*50% savings*Valid: 6/6/13*gma.butterlondon.com*(Promo code: GMA)*Keep your manicure, pedicure and even your lips colorful in eye-catching shades that are perfect for summer. butter LONDON is a 3 Free company; their nail lacquer and lip gloss contain no formaldehyde, no toluene and no DBP, meaning none of the harmful ingredients that are often found in beauty products. The high-quality nail lacquers are highly pigmented and long-lasting; elongating your time in between polish changes. Choose from nail lacquer/lippy sets in a variety of fun colors. Also available is the Tipsy Toes Trio, which includes a callus peel, foot crÃ¨me and hydrating heel balm. Shipping is $6.


----------



## DonnaD

That is super cute and I love the colour!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pure Ice in "No Means No"
> 
> NYC Matte Me Crazy Top Coat
> 
> It looks kinda blue-ish, but it's actually a dark purple matte with glossy tips


----------



## lissa1307

OPI Gumdrops in My Cherry Amore

it feels like my nails were dipped in sugar, I LOVE IT!! one of my favorite texture polishes to date!


----------



## OiiO

I'm wearing Zoya Tracie today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

Today is Fanchromatic Nails in Misty Mountains. It's a greyish green worth itty bitty pearlescant glitter, gold flecks and chunks of gold glitter. . This will be perfect for the fall weather, but had to test drive it now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya Tracie today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I was wearing this the other day and just LOVED it!! Looks great on you too!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Gumdrops in My Cherry Amore
> 
> it feels like my nails were dipped in sugar, I LOVE IT!! one of my favorite texture polishes to date!


 Very sparkly!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Today is Fanchromatic Nails in Misty Mountains. It's a greyish green worth itty bitty pearlescant glitter, gold flecks and chunks of gold glitter. . This will be perfect for the fall weather, but had to test drive it now.


 I like this!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## LoveMac957

I am wearing Wet n Wilds Amethyst Rock on my nails.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust


I LOVE it!!!


----------



## Marj B

Ooh, that is so pretty! Love it!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya Tracie today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Love this! The design is great and love the polish color!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust


 This is beautiful. I just received the big stamping plate that I ordered from Llarowe, so I hope to join you in the land of stamping. If only I could turn off my OCD while I practice...


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Today is Fanchromatic Nails in Misty Mountains. It's a greyish green worth itty bitty pearlescant glitter, gold flecks and chunks of gold glitter. . This will be perfect for the fall weather, but had to test drive it now.


 I love this for any time of year. If the season moves you, go with seasonal colors. Otherwise, I say go with whatevs. I wasn't really feeling spring or summer last night, so I'm wearing Milani Orchidia. It's a gorgeous purple cream with a subtle shimmer. It wouldn't photograph the right shade. It dries down much darker than it looks in the bottle.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not my site, but check out this close up of Butter London Two Fingered Salute to get a better idea of what it's like, by thesubtleshimmer.com:
> 
> 
> 
> To avoid paying the high shipping on Butter London's web site, try ordering from Nordstrom's site; free shipping. Or, if you are a BeautyFix subscriber, you can get a $25 off $50 coupon code to use on Dermstore.com (you can get one per season for reviewing two products).
> 
> I'm currently wearing Sally Hansen Gem Crush in Big Money, cool-toned gold with purple:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am really tempted to try the gem crush polishes I love how pretty it looks on you.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I wore it for a few days, which is a long time for me. I loved it. Now I want the other Gem Crush polishes. This one ended up having something subtle about it and being blingy at the same time, seemingly contradicting itself.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *diana16* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust
> I LOVE it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this! The design is great and love the polish color!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust
> This is beautiful. I just received the big stamping plate that I ordered from Llarowe, so I hope to join you in the land of stamping. If only I could turn off my OCD while I practice...
> 
> Thanks ladies! And I can't wait to see what you come up with, Kat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There's a small learning curve, but it's pretty easy to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Gumdrops in My Cherry Amore
> 
> it feels like my nails were dipped in sugar, I LOVE IT!! one of my favorite texture polishes to date!


 That's so sparkly I wants!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya Tracie today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love that color reminds me of a macaroon.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Today is Fanchromatic Nails in Misty Mountains. It's a greyish green worth itty bitty pearlescant glitter, gold flecks and chunks of gold glitter. . This will be perfect for the fall weather, but had to test drive it now.


 Love it


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust


 Looks great, love it!


----------



## annabeautybox

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so adorable! My sister got me some nail art brushes for my birthday so I'm going to try this sometime.





> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!  That looks amazing! I wish my hands were steady enough to do the little stripe thing.  I can do French manicures, but I need to use guide stickers.





> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What did you use for the gold stripe?





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty &amp; delicate.





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I LOVE THIS!


 Thank you ladies! I am really glad you liked it





*amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I used essence nail art brush and NYC full metal jacket 002


----------



## annabeautybox

> Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Currently wearing Essie base coat + Hare Polish in Hooky at the Hamlet (2 coats) + Seche Vite top coat.


 this looks really good! love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It reminds me or marble or some other stone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Broke my nails two weeks ago and trying to slowly grow them back.
> 
> Today I'm wearing Zoya Chyna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love this color!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I couldn't stand the waiting so I just went ahead and glued on tips and did a gel mani.  That'll give them an opportunity to grow out on their own.  Here's a couple of pics painted and unpainted.  I have really bad ridges on my ring finger from an injury I sustained as a child which damaged a nerve and I'm assuming blood flow to that finger...it's why I hardly ever do a naked french mani.  This took me about 3 hours all told and my cuticles are very angry with me today.  I've been putting lip butter on them every hour but I feel MUCH better having decent looking nails!  It's amazing how a decent mani can change your attitude!  (The polish is Hello Kitty in Blueberry.)


 Pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Well, then, I'm proud of you, too. I love French tips in colors.


 thanks hihi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## fanchette

China glaze -crushed candy crackle

orly - Tierra

I tried this crackle a few different ways and hated it until i figured out I can put it over _glitter!_


----------



## MistySkebo

I'm wearing Sally Hanson HD pink/light glitter color and Sally Hanson night flight.I love OPI as well.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China glaze -crushed candy crackle
> 
> orly - Tierra
> 
> I tried this crackle a few different ways and hated it until i figured out I can put it over _glitter!_


 Its so pretty I have the same crackle will have to try it that way.


----------



## lissa1307

*FINALLY* found a place to stick all my polishes









a few are missing, i have to go inspect my daughter's room,lol


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *FINALLY* found a place to stick all my polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few are missing, i have to go inspect my daughter's room,lol


 That's a great place to store them!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust


 Scooby, I can't stand how great your nail designs are!  LOVE.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *fanchette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China glaze -crushed candy crackle
> 
> orly - Tierra
> 
> I tried this crackle a few different ways and hated it until i figured out I can put it over _glitter! _


 Really cute!  Love the color combo.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Just polished my nails with the Color Club that came in my Birchbox this month--Reign in Spain.   I usually trade away the Color Club polishes because they're just so streaky when I apply it.  This is no exception.  Such a fun color though for summer.  It's much brighter than it shows in the pic (more neon-y).  And it makes me look kinda tan.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Shattered - Sinful Shine Royal Flush + Bundle Monster Plate 208 w/ Konad White Polish + China Glaze Fairy Dust
> Scooby, I can't stand how great your nail designs are!  LOVE.
> 
> Thanks lady!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just polished my nails with the Color Club that came in my Birchbox this month--Reign in Spain.   I usually trade away the Color Club polishes because they're just so streaky when I apply it.  This is no exception.  Such a fun color though for summer.  It's much brighter than it shows in the pic (more neon-y).  And it makes me look kinda tan.


OOOOoooooo, now I hope I get that one in my box! SO PRETTY!

and btw, Scooby, I cannot recall whether or not I've told you lately how FABTABULOUS your nails are! I keep seeing pics in different threads and I'm like:


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Just polished my nails with the Color Club that came in my Birchbox this month--Reign in Spain. Â  I usually trade away the Color Club polishes because they're just so streaky when I apply it. Â This is no exception. Â Such a fun color though for summer. Â It's much brighter than it shows in the pic (more neon-y). Â And it makes me look kinda tan. Â Â


 Giirrrllll, looks gorgeous! It's so bright and vibrant and you're totally right! It really does make your hands look tan, as though you've been basking in some tropical sun and sipping on some pina coladas! Lol. I'm definitely ordering the set this month!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scooby, I cannot recall whether or not I've told you lately how FABTABULOUS your nails are! I keep seeing pics in different threads and I'm like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only all the time lol, and I love all the compliments!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just polished my nails with the Color Club that came in my Birchbox this month--Reign in Spain.   I usually trade away the Color Club polishes because they're just so streaky when I apply it.  This is no exception.  Such a fun color though for summer.  It's much brighter than it shows in the pic (more neon-y).  And it makes me look kinda tan.


 shame that it's steaky but you DO look tan!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

A good layer of top coat helps to smooth out streaky polish...Seche Vite works wonders!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OOOOoooooo, now I hope I get that one in my box! SO PRETTY!
> 
> and btw, Scooby, I cannot recall whether or not I've told you lately how FABTABULOUS your nails are! I keep seeing pics in different threads and I'm like:


 Fingers crossed that you get it!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Giirrrllll, looks gorgeous! It's so bright and vibrant and you're totally right! It really does make your hands look tan, as though you've been basking in some tropical sun and sipping on some pina coladas! Lol. I'm definitely ordering the set this month!


 Thanks!  It's a mighty purdy color.



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> shame that it's steaky but you DO look tan!


 Easier than sunless tanner--I'm never patient enough for that stuff.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif,
> 
> A good layer of top coat helps to smooth out streaky polish...Seche Vite works wonders!


 Scooby, I used Seche Vite for my top coat--and it did minimize the streaks quite a bit.  I put it on a bit heavy to "gloss" it up.  Thanks!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Omg. I'm in love! Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces and Cosmic Forces!


----------



## acostakk

> Omg. I'm in love! Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces and Cosmic Forces!


 Wow! So pretty


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg. I'm in love! Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces and Cosmic Forces!


 so pretty!! I love those polishes!


----------



## Marj B

Messing around last night and I made a dip dye or gradient, whatever you call it. I tried using a foam wedge but I think these colors must have been too light because I got nothing. It doesn't show nearly as pretty in the pictures as in real life. I used Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear "Green With Envy" (about 5 years old), NYC "Midtown Mimosa", and topped off my ring fingers with Nina Ultra Pro in holographic topcoat that's a sparkly gold                                                                              .



 



I have already filed back the crazy looking ring finger nail, btw


----------



## Marj B

Oh my That is a gorgeous color!! I love,love it! It looks super on you. Gee, I wish I had long thin fingers! Your hands are so pretty.



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just polished my nails with the Color Club that came in my Birchbox this month--Reign in Spain.   I usually trade away the Color Club polishes because they're just so streaky when I apply it.  This is no exception.  Such a fun color though for summer.  It's much brighter than it shows in the pic (more neon-y).  And it makes me look kinda tan.


----------



## Matana

Chanel Blue Satin + Hare Golden Years Sorry for the messy cuticles ^^


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg. I'm in love! Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces and Cosmic Forces!






WHAT! That is MAGIC nail polishes right there...OMG IT'S GORGEOUS! You have MERMAID hands, that's what it is.



> Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Chanel Blue Satin + Hare Golden Years
> 
> Sorry for the messy cuticles ^^


 OOooooo, I LOVE how sophisticated it is! It's gorgeous!


----------



## acostakk

> Messing around last night and I made a dip dye or gradient, whatever you call it. I tried using a foam wedge but I think these colors must have been too light because I got nothing. It doesn't show nearly as pretty in the pictures as in real life. I used Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear "Green With Envy" (about 5 years old),Â NYC "Midtown Mimosa", and topped off my ring fingers with Nina Ultra Pro in holographic topcoat that's a sparkly gold Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â .
> 
> Â
> 
> I have already filed back the crazy looking ring finger nail, btw Â
> 
> Â  Â  Â  Â  Â


 That looks great!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg. I'm in love! Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces and Cosmic Forces!


 I'm wearing the purple one (Cosmic Forces) right now! It came in the mail today. I was already wearing a purple nail polish (Milani Orchidia), so I just put a coat of Cosmic Forces on top and I can't stop staring. I wanted Oceanic Forces, too, but didn't get it in time before it sold out. I had to fish around for the big holographic circle glitters, but it was totally worth it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg. I'm in love! Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces and Cosmic Forces!


 The colors and mani are fabulous.  Where do you find these brands?  



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my That is a gorgeous color!! I love,love it! It looks super on you. Gee, I wish I had long thin fingers! Your hands are so pretty.


 Thanks Marj!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I'm wearing the purple one (Cosmic Forces) right now! It came in the mail today. I was already wearing a purple nail polish (Milani Orchidia), so I just put a coat of Cosmic Forces on top and I can't stop staring.Â I wanted Oceanic Forces, too, but didn't get it in time before it sold out. I had to fish around for the bigÂ holographic circle glitters, but it was totally worth it.


 Yes! I'm in love with this brand now and have added a ton more of hersnon my lemming list.


> The colors and mani are fabulous. Â Where do you find these brands? Â  Thanks Marj!


 I bought these two from an online nail shop called Llarowe. The store specializes in indies and international brands. You can sign up on the mailing list for restocks and launches, but in demand polishes go fast, like within a minute the inventory will be gone lol. I also bought some polishes from Ninjapolish.com, another good retailer online. Check their sites and prepare to drool!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just polished my nails with the Color Club that came in my Birchbox this month--Reign in Spain.   I usually trade away the Color Club polishes because they're just so streaky when I apply it.  This is no exception.  Such a fun color though for summer.  It's much brighter than it shows in the pic (more neon-y).  And it makes me look kinda tan.


 That color looks great on you, perfect for summer. I'm hoping for that one or the mint one. I might have to pick them all up from the BB shop.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg. I'm in love! Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces and Cosmic Forces!


 I'm over here drooling those are beautiful colors!


----------



## PreciousGems

I have on Plum to Your Senses, Nicole by OPI. It's a gorgeous, deep, dark shimmery purple  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Messing around last night and I made a dip dye or gradient, whatever you call it. I tried using a foam wedge but I think these colors must have been too light because I got nothing. It doesn't show nearly as pretty in the pictures as in real life. I used Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear "Green With Envy" (about 5 years old), NYC "Midtown Mimosa", and topped off my ring fingers with Nina Ultra Pro in holographic topcoat that's a sparkly gold                                                                              .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already filed back the crazy looking ring finger nail, btw


 Love the color combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Chanel Blue Satin + Hare Golden Years
> 
> Sorry for the messy cuticles ^^


 That's beautiful!


----------



## tasertag

Quote: Originally Posted by *Matana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Chanel Blue Satin + Hare Golden Years

Sorry for the messy cuticles ^^


wonderful!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Messing around last night and I made a dip dye or gradient, whatever you call it. I tried using a foam wedge but I think these colors must have been too light because I got nothing. It doesn't show nearly as pretty in the pictures as in real life. I used Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear "Green With Envy" (about 5 years old), NYC "Midtown Mimosa", and topped off my ring fingers with Nina Ultra Pro in holographic topcoat that's a sparkly gold                                                                              .



 



I have already filed back the crazy looking ring finger nail, btw

 



 
I think this looks great!! I usually do high contrast colors but I think this is working too!


----------



## tasertag

I'm trying something new to help my nails out. I'm hoping this will stop my nails from peeling. Plus it's a huge bottle!

Rainbow Honey's Frozen Flame sandwiched between Essie's Sand Tropez and Julep's Candy.


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg. I'm in love! Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces and Cosmic Forces!


 OMG I die! They r both supah gorge! *wants*


----------



## Lolo22

> I'm trying something new to help my nails out. I'm hoping this will stop my nails from peeling. Plus it's a huge bottle! Rainbow Honey's Frozen Flame sandwiched between Essie's Sand Tropez and Julep's Candy.


 Wow so beautiful!! I love this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. And please report back on the peeling because I haven't quite found a treatment I like yet.


----------



## DonnaD

I put on China Glaze Flyin' High, which is a blue, then added a coat of Cult Nails Doppleganger.  Doppleganger puts a nice, multicolour sparkle on the polish but it turned it green.  I wasn't expecting that.  I'm not feeling green polish right now so I'll probably change it.  I'm going to test it against other shades...say red, pink and purple to see what it does to them.


----------



## Marj B

My nails have been peeling nails for ever. In 2004 I started using Nail Envy and that helped for a while. I finally just gave up until I got some Nail Tek Foundation II. It has proven to be a winner imo. It's a ridge filler plus stops peeling nails. I bought some at Sally's but then found a 4pack on ebay with free shipping for just a bit more than 1 bottle.My nails still break sometimes but they do not peel. I love this stuff. It really works.I think Nailtiques has a similar product. But on either, go with ebay for the best value!


----------



## Marj B

Ooh, I love this mani! So pretty and girly. Very nice combo!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying something new to help my nails out. I'm hoping this will stop my nails from peeling. Plus it's a huge bottle!
> 
> Rainbow Honey's Frozen Flame sandwiched between Essie's Sand Tropez and Julep's Candy.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Messing around last night and I made a dip dye or gradient, whatever you call it. I tried using a foam wedge but I think these colors must have been too light because I got nothing. It doesn't show nearly as pretty in the pictures as in real life. I used Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear "Green With Envy" (about 5 years old), NYC "Midtown Mimosa", and topped off my ring fingers with Nina Ultra Pro in holographic topcoat that's a sparkly gold                                                                              .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have already filed back the crazy looking ring finger nail, btw


 So awesome Marj! I suddenly want a margarita! lol



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying something new to help my nails out. I'm hoping this will stop my nails from peeling. Plus it's a huge bottle!
> 
> Rainbow Honey's Frozen Flame sandwiched between Essie's Sand Tropez and Julep's Candy.


 SO cute!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Omg. I'm in love! Emily de Molly Oceanic Forces and Cosmic Forces!


 OMFG!!!! i'm in love...


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So awesome Marj! I suddenly want a margarita! lol


 me too!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying something new to help my nails out. I'm hoping this will stop my nails from peeling. Plus it's a huge bottle!
> 
> Rainbow Honey's Frozen Flame sandwiched between Essie's Sand Tropez and Julep's Candy.


 Love it, so pretty and girly.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I love this mani! So pretty and girly. Very nice combo!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying something new to help my nails out. I'm hoping this will stop my nails from peeling. Plus it's a huge bottle!
> 
> Rainbow Honey's Frozen Flame sandwiched between Essie's Sand Tropez and Julep's Candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticed we posted the same thing about this mani lol great minds think alike.


----------



## hiheather

> Just polished my nails with the Color Club that came in my Birchbox this month--Reign in Spain. Â  I usually trade away the Color Club polishes because they're just so streaky when I apply it. Â This is no exception. Â Such a fun color though for summer. Â It's much brighter than it shows in the pic (more neon-y). Â And it makes me look kinda tan. Â Â


 Wow! I love this! I've been looking for peachy coral colors all week and I must get my hands on that. I discovered recently I had no colors in my collection in a color like that so I can justify it lol.


----------



## acostakk

Revlon Whimsical over Avon Vintage Blue. It's growing on me. And holding up surprisingly well


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it, so pretty and girly.


 


> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> SO cute!


 


> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, I love this mani! So pretty and girly. Very nice combo!


 


> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow so beautiful!! I love this
> 
> 
> 
> . And please report back on the peeling because I haven't quite found a treatment I like yet.


 Thanks ladies!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Revlon Whimsical over Avon Vintage Blue. It's growing on me. And holding up surprisingly well


 Definitely whimsical. I think it's cute!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> me too!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So awesome Marj! I suddenly want a margarita! lol
> 
> SO cute!


 LOL, maybe that's where I got the inspiration for this


----------



## annabeautybox

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *FINALLY* found a place to stick all my polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a few are missing, i have to go inspect my daughter's room,lol


 that's a great storage!



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just polished my nails with the Color Club that came in my Birchbox this month--Reign in Spain.   I usually trade away the Color Club polishes because they're just so streaky when I apply it.  This is no exception.  Such a fun color though for summer.  It's much brighter than it shows in the pic (more neon-y).  And it makes me look kinda tan.


 whaa I love this color


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Revlon Whimsical over Avon Vintage Blue. It's growing on me. And holding up surprisingly well


 I like this look a lot.


----------



## LoveMac957

I am wearing Wet n Wilds Lava Brew


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm wearing the purple one (Cosmic Forces) right now! It came in the mail today. I was already wearing a purple nail polish (Milani Orchidia), so I just put a coat of Cosmic Forces on top and I can't stop staring. I wanted Oceanic Forces, too, but didn't get it in time before it sold out. I had to fish around for the big holographic circle glitters, but it was totally worth it.
> Yes! I'm in love with this brand now and have added a ton more of hersnon my lemming list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The colors and mani are fabulous.  Where do you find these brands?
> 
> Thanks Marj!
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these two from an online nail shop called Llarowe. The store specializes in indies and international brands. You can sign up on the mailing list for restocks and launches, but in demand polishes go fast, like within a minute the inventory will be gone lol.
> 
> I also bought some polishes from Ninjapolish.com, another good retailer online. Check their sites and prepare to drool!
> 
> 
> MissLindaJean, my favorite by Emily de Molly is Regal Beginnings--so amazing if you like crÃ¨me and glitter together.
> 
> AngeBrooklyn, if you start looking at Llarowe and Ninja Polish, just plan on getting a second job to pay for it. For people who are on this thread regularly, it's like Charlie going to the Chocolate Factory. The variety and artistry is killer.
> 
> I'm still wearing Cosmic Forces by Emily de Molly, but it's coming off tonight. My nails are feeling strong and long (long for me, anyway), so I'm considering wearing something that a classy but conservative lady would wear. But I also saw an old lady today wearing a skittle mani of lime green, teal, and blue today and she looked rockin' with it...summery and sassy. Too many options and I'm supposed to be sleeping, boo. First-world problems.
Click to expand...


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm trying something new to help my nails out. I'm hoping this will stop my nails from peeling. Plus it's a huge bottle!
> 
> Rainbow Honey's Frozen Flame sandwiched between Essie's Sand Tropez and Julep's Candy.


 What a pretty sandwich you made! I love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Revlon Whimsical over Avon Vintage Blue. It's growing on me. And holding up surprisingly well


 So pretty!


----------



## tasertag

> What a pretty sandwich you made! I love it.


 Thank you very much!


----------



## MissTrix

I started off with Ulta Salon Formula in Ginger Peach...
 





Woke up this morning and I wasn't really feeling it. It's a pretty color but Seche shrunk it a smidge so I jazzed it up with a coat of Ludurana Aurora Boreal Esplendido. Now, I'm feeling it! 










Pardon my messiness, I haven't cleaned up yet.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started off with Ulta Salon Formula in Ginger Peach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning and I wasn't really feeling it. It's a pretty color but Seche shrunk it a smidge so I jazzed it up with a coat of Ludurana Aurora Boreal Esplendido. Now, I'm feeling it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my messiness, I haven't cleaned up yet.


WOW! the SPARKLE!


----------



## tasertag

> I started off with Ulta Salon Formula in Ginger Peach... Â
> 
> Woke up this morning and I wasn't really feeling it. It's a pretty color but Seche shrunk it a smidge so I jazzed it up with a coat of Ludurana Aurora Boreal Esplendido. Now, I'm feeling it!Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my messiness, I haven't cleaned up yet.Â


 Very jazzy


----------



## MissLindaJean

> WOW! the SPARKLE!


 That's a holo! Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started off with Ulta Salon Formula in Ginger Peach...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up this morning and I wasn't really feeling it. It's a pretty color but Seche shrunk it a smidge so I jazzed it up with a coat of Ludurana Aurora Boreal Esplendido. Now, I'm feeling it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pardon my messiness, I haven't cleaned up yet.


 Loving all that sparkle.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a holo! Love it!


I need holos in my life LOL


----------



## chelsbot92

Here's what I'm wearing on my nails right now! Just a white polish by Wet n Wild. And a couple different colors by Essie for the dripping paint design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing on my nails right now! Just a white polish by Wet n Wild. And a couple different colors by Essie for the dripping paint design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Cute!!! I love the pick of colors!


----------



## tasertag

> Here's what I'm wearing on my nails right now! Just a white polish by Wet n Wild. And a couple different colors by Essie for the dripping paint design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Super cute! Did you use nail art brushes?


----------



## chelsbot92

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Super cute! Did you use nail art brushes?


 Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually used the end of a bobby pin believe it or not! This was my first time doing any kind of nail art besides dots on my nails!


----------



## chelsbot92

Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Here's what I'm wearing on my nails right now! Just a white polish by Wet n Wild. And a couple different colors by Essie for the dripping paint design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Cute!!! I love the pick of colors!

 

Thank you! Sorry I should've put what I used for the colors.
 
I used.... (from thumb to pinkie)
 

 Essie Lilacism
Essie Mint Candy Apple
Essie Madison Ave-Hue
Essie Tart Deco
Essie First Timer


----------



## the1star

China Glaze Dress Me Up and OPI When Monkeys Fly


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze Dress Me Up and OPI When Monkeys Fly


 This is beautiful! That one is from the Hunger Games collection right?


----------



## madeupMegan

Today's nails:





OPI Thanks a Windmillion with Revlon Whimsical on top and Sally Hansen Lacey Lilac as the accent nail.


----------



## tasertag

> China Glaze Dress Me Up and OPI When Monkeys Fly


 Looks great!


> Today's nails:
> 
> OPI Thanks a Windmillion with Revlon Whimsical on top and Sally Hansen Lacey Lilac as the accent nail.


 Love the accent nail!


----------



## the1star

> This is beautiful! That one is from the Hunger Games collection right?


 Thanks! Yeah it is from the Hunger Games Collection


----------



## acostakk

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing on my nails right now! Just a white polish by Wet n Wild. And a couple different colors by Essie for the dripping paint design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Very cute


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing on my nails right now! Just a white polish by Wet n Wild. And a couple different colors by Essie for the dripping paint design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks great! I love the dripping paint look.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze Dress Me Up and OPI When Monkeys Fly


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today's nails:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI Thanks a Windmillion with Revlon Whimsical on top and Sally Hansen Lacey Lilac as the accent nail.


 Love it!


----------



## Marj B

Very cute! Love the colors!



> Originally Posted by *chelsbot92* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's what I'm wearing on my nails right now! Just a white polish by Wet n Wild. And a couple different colors by Essie for the dripping paint design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Great color! Looks very nice on you.



> Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze Dress Me Up and OPI When Monkeys Fly


----------



## MissLindaJean

Ladies, meet February 2013!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies, meet February 2013!


Oh, dat's purrrdy


----------



## acostakk

> Ladies, meet February 2013!


 Ooooooh myyyyyy


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies, meet February 2013!


 Oooo, me likey.  Your nails look great.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Oh, dat's purrrdy :heart:





> Ooooooh myyyyyy





> Oooo, me likey. Â Your nails look great.


 Thanks lovely ladies! So I stopped using acetone. . Pure at least remover. Only Zoya's Remove+ and a crystal/glass file and Nailtiques formula II. Definitely see an improvement in strength, growth and ask that jazz.


----------



## tasertag

> Thanks lovely ladies! So I stopped using acetone. . Pure at least remover. Only Zoya's Remove+ and a crystal/glass file and Nailtiques formula II. Definitely see an improvement in strength, growth and ask that jazz.


 I just bought glass files. High hopes.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I just bought glass files. High hopes.


 I credit most to the Nailtiques, but the glass files definitely help!


----------



## beautymadn3ss

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ladies, meet February 2013!


 So gorge!! &lt;3 love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

> Ladies, meet February 2013!


 OH.....MY......GOD!!! Love that!! I want!!


----------



## NotTheMama

We were getting our hair cut this weekend, and can you believe the words "you don't need any more nail polish" actually came out of my boyfriend's mouth?? I was simply looking at the OPI Bond Girls mini set...lucky for him I really didn't want them. Should have bought them anyway!!! LOL


----------



## acostakk

> We were getting our hair cut this weekend, and can you believe the words "you don't need any more nail polish" actually came out of my boyfriend's mouth?? I was simply looking at the OPI Bond Girls mini set...lucky for him I really didn't want them. Should have bought them anyway!!! LOL


 Humph. I got told I "can't" buy any more polish. Since I've been laid off I know perfectly well I SHOULDN'T, but don't say I CAN'T! So I got a set of Rainbow Honey on Fab today - 5 for $16 delivered. And having proven my point I shall now go on a no-buy. For a while at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Humph. I got told I "can't" buy any more polish. Since I've been laid off I know perfectly well I SHOULDN'T, but don't say I CAN'T! So I got a set of Rainbow Honey on Fab today - 5 for $16 delivered. And having proven my point I shall now go on a no-buy. For a while at least  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 Love it! He said that on Saturday and today in the mail comes my first box from GlitterDaze! One beautiful light blue glitter polish &amp; a mini top coat. That'll learn him!!! LMAO....


----------



## acostakk

> Love it! He said that on Saturday and today in the mail comes my first box from GlitterDaze! One beautiful light blue glitter polish &amp; a mini top coat. That'll learn him!!! LMAO....


 That's awesome! When I start working again GlitterDaze is at the top of my "must try" list. I think he was just having a panic attack 'cause today I dropped $200 on my beautiful step daughter and got a hug and a "that's ok". Lol. He's a good guy, and we had a great day!


----------



## acostakk

When I picked my older daughter up from work at Tillys I found this on their clearance table (Destined brand, no name on the polish):



Lovely sparklies in the sun, a little boring in artificial light. So I added some Sinful Colors Scene Stealer and got this:



Can hardly wait to see it in the sun tomorrow!


----------



## Marj B

Oooh, I like it!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ladies, meet February 2013!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lovely ladies! So I stopped using acetone. . Pure at least remover. Only Zoya's Remove+ and a crystal/glass file and Nailtiques formula II. Definitely see an improvement in strength, growth and ask that jazz.


 Yay, another gives up the acetone! I use Onyx No Odor remover from Wal mart. Comes in a huge bottle with no acetone and it smells like alcohol. It's oily but it washes right off. Takes any polish off just as fast as the acetone remover. That and the Nail Tek II have def done it for me. I don't have the crystal file yet though. I think Nail Tek and Nailtiques are about the same product. I have severe emphysema and just couldn't take the smell of conventional removers anymore 




  As a consequence I think my nails are healthier


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Yay, another gives up the acetone! I use Onyx No Odor remover from Wal mart. Comes in a huge bottle with no acetone and it smells like alcohol. It's oily but it washes right off. Takes any polish off just as fast as the acetone remover. That and the Nail Tek II have def done it for me. I don't have the crystal file yet though. I think Nail Tek and Nailtiques are about the same product. I have severe emphysema and just couldn't take the smell of conventional removers anymoreÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â  As a consequence I think my nails are healthierÂ


 I'm almost out of Zoya Remove+, so I'll pick this up in the morning after work. Thanks!


----------



## kalyanidurve546

mine nail paint... i just love it.. i am wearing right now is


----------



## nikkimouse

Zoya Aoura tipped in zoya liberty pixidust. I may have bought 6 new zoya polishes using the ipsy code last month. I love them all


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *kalyanidurve546* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

mine nail paint... i just love it.. i am wearing right now is






This is beautiful. need to have...must have...


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 


Zoya Aoura tipped in zoya liberty pixidust. I may have bought 6 new zoya polishes using the ipsy code last month. I love them all 


the colors compliment each other really well!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> We were getting our hair cut this weekend, and can you believe the words "you don't need any more nail polish" actually came out of my boyfriend's mouth?? I was simply looking at the OPI Bond Girls mini set...lucky for him I really didn't want them. Should have bought them anyway!!! LOL


 It's not really ever about "need" is it?  Want should be enough.


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not really ever about "need" is it?  Want should be enough.


----------



## nlogan

I am wearing pixi's summer pink, it really is a great summer color, and good polish!


----------



## OiiO

Zoya Tinsley, my new favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angeliqueperez

pure ice in color lilac


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Tinsley, my new favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />










Beautiful!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> We were getting our hair cut this weekend, and can you believe the words "you don't need any more nail polish" actually came out of my boyfriend's mouth?? I was simply looking at the OPI Bond Girls mini set...lucky for him I really didn't want them. Should have bought them anyway!!! LOL


 Need? Well, if you define 'need' the way that regular folks do, you don't need any nail polish. But that's just silly.


----------



## shy32

> Zoya Tinsley, my new favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 WOW! I love this color! Maybe I'll get it next month, I just spent about $150 on nail polish this month, I better slow down!


----------



## hiheather

I saw someone mention cold water dips... does that really work? I got surprised with date night tonight and my nails are bare. I usually allow 2 hours for polish to dry but I need a quick fix for an hour mani tops.


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Tinsley, my new favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Isn't it just lovely?  I can't capture it properly on my phone.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Isn't it just lovely?  I can't capture it properly on my phone.


 Thank you, ladies!!

This color is absolutely fantastic and the pictures don't do it justice - it's much more metallic in person and it sparkles very bright in the sun!



> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> WOW! I love this color! Maybe I'll get it next month, I just spent about $150 on nail polish this month, I better slow down!


 


> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Beautiful!


----------



## DonnaD

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I saw someone mention cold water dips... does that really work? I got surprised with date night tonight and my nails are bare. I usually allow 2 hours for polish to dry but I need a quick fix for an hour mani tops.


 Just use a fast dry top coat like Seche Vite.  I'm fully functional within half an hour of painting my nails when I use that....which is all the time lol.


----------



## JC327

> Ladies, meet February 2013!


 Wow look at that shimmer!


----------



## hiheather

> Just use a fast dry top coat like Seche Vite. Â I'm fully functional within half an hour of painting my nails when I use that....which is all the time lol.


 I don't have any on hand and using a holo polish which I hear is horrible to use top coat. I'm just going to use the ice water and use the freezer hoping for the best lol


----------



## JC327

> When I picked my older daughter up from work at Tillys I found this on their clearance table (Destined brand, no name on the polish):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely sparklies in the sun, a little boring in artificial light. So I added some Sinful Colors Scene Stealer and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> Can hardly wait to see it in the sun tomorrow!


 That's a pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

> mine nail paint... i just love it.. i am wearing right now is


 Love that blue!


----------



## JC327

> Zoya Aoura tipped in zoya liberty pixidust. I may have bought 6 new zoya polishes using the ipsy code last month. I love them all


 Love it, I need some pixie dust in my life. Zoya needs to start shipping over here but that might not be a good thing for my wallet.


----------



## JC327

> Zoya Tinsley, my new favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Julep Abbie &amp; Eden.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Abbie &amp; Eden.


 Loving the contrast!!!


----------



## lissa1307

oooo....i like this one...so purty!!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Tinsley, my new favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Love this combo!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Abbie &amp; Eden.


----------



## madeupMegan

Orly in Fiesta, a bright fun summertime pink!


----------



## OiiO

I got this super streaky Color Club mini in Mod in Manhattan from Birchbox this month, so I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter so it doesn't look that awful.

Surprised to find out that this combo actually works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StinaMarie

I'm wearing Zoya in Blu, I received it in last months ipsy bag. I love the quality of it and can't wait to get more colors.


----------



## hiheather

Color Club - Harp On It


----------



## CheshireCookie

The white is Julep's Bunny (received in this past Julep Maven Box!) and the gold is Sally Hansen's Lustre Shine in Firefly (seriously SO GORGEOUS..I'm in love with it!) I only put one coat of it on though because I realized I need to change my nails tomorrow morning! lol I figured might as well post a pic anyhow!


----------



## acostakk

> I got this super streaky Color Club mini in Mod in Manhattan from Birchbox this month, so I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter so it doesn't look that awful. Surprised to find out that this combo actually works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is a great combo!


----------



## Marj B

Such a beautiful blue!



> Originally Posted by *kalyanidurve546* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine nail paint... i just love it.. i am wearing right now is


----------



## Marj B

So many beautiful manis! It would take too long to comment all of them!

I'm wearing Sinful Colors Heavy Metal on my toesies.....they look like they've been dipped in chrome





On my fingers I have Julep Alice....it is the perfect lavender that I have been looking for. I haven't tried the other 2 that came in my Maven box yet because I like Alice so much! 



  I haven't had the time to take pictures of these.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Abbie &amp; Eden.


 JAY THIS IS GORGEOUS!!!!







> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly in Fiesta, a bright fun summertime pink!


 I LOVE these types of pinks! So happy and bright, perfect for summer!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this super streaky Color Club mini in Mod in Manhattan from Birchbox this month, so I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter so it doesn't look that awful.
> 
> Surprised to find out that this combo actually works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Sparkles!!!!! Love it, very fresh!



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club - Harp On It


 ......why don't I have holos yet??? WHY?! THIS IS STUNNING!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Abbie &amp; Eden.
> Loving the contrast!!!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this combo!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Abbie &amp; Eden.
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> !


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly in Fiesta, a bright fun summertime pink!


 Love that pink!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this super streaky Color Club mini in Mod in Manhattan from Birchbox this month, so I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter so it doesn't look that awful.
> 
> Surprised to find out that this combo actually works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks great together, love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club - Harp On It


 That's beautiful!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white is Julep's Bunny (received in this past Julep Maven Box!) and the gold is Sally Hansen's Lustre Shine in Firefly (seriously SO GORGEOUS..I'm in love with it!) I only put one coat of it on though because I realized I need to change my nails tomorrow morning! lol I figured might as well post a pic anyhow!


 Cookie, your nails look amazing!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Abbie &amp; Eden.
> JAY THIS IS GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly in Fiesta, a bright fun summertime pink!
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these types of pinks! So happy and bright, perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this super streaky Color Club mini in Mod in Manhattan from Birchbox this month, so I decided to spice it up with some Essie glitter so it doesn't look that awful.
> 
> Surprised to find out that this combo actually works!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkles!!!!! Love it, very fresh!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club - Harp On It
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ......why don't I have holos yet??? WHY?! THIS IS STUNNING!
Click to expand...


----------



## KeepOnSingin

So many pretty ones! I'm actually not wearing any polish at all right now. Not even a clear. It's strange, but kind of nice. I took my polish off the other night because I had a job interview the next day and I didn't want to go in with chipped nails, and I just haven't gotten around to painting them again.


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that pink!


 Thanks! I also happened to get it in a bundle deal (with a mini base and top coat) for $2.50. Makes it even prettier!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> JAY THIS IS GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE these types of pinks! So happy and bright, perfect for summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sparkles!!!!! Love it, very fresh!
> 
> ......why don't I have holos yet??? WHY?! THIS IS STUNNING!


 Thanks Cookie! I thought so too!



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club - Harp On It


 This is gorgeous! Might have to pick this one up if I ever see it in stores!


----------



## lissa1307

i seriously need a new mani...im still wearing the opi gumdrops in my cherry amore...5 days later and not a single chip so i haven't bothered with it...but i crave change and ive gotten to where my polish stash is giving me too many options to choose,lol....so...any ideas ladies? i've got some variation of every color probably(except holos..why is this...i will change this soon,lol) and i am good with my tools, so any idea flies!! HELP!!


----------



## OiiO

That is absolutely gorgeous! 



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The white is Julep's Bunny (received in this past Julep Maven Box!) and the gold is Sally Hansen's Lustre Shine in Firefly (seriously SO GORGEOUS..I'm in love with it!) I only put one coat of it on though because I realized I need to change my nails tomorrow morning! lol I figured might as well post a pic anyhow!


----------



## OiiO

Thank you, ladies!! Mwah! 







> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is a great combo!


 Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





 Sparkles!!!!! Love it, very fresh!

 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Looks great together, love it.


----------



## DonnaD

What brand and colour is this?  I love it!



> Originally Posted by *kalyanidurve546* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> mine nail paint... i just love it.. i am wearing right now is


----------



## tasertag

My NOTD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Color Club Mod in Manhattan from this month's Birchbox, Julep Gloria, Essie Turquoise &amp; Caicos, Zoya Pippa and Blu.


----------



## OiiO

Whoa, this is amazing! I especially love the pattern on your pinky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My NOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club Mod in Manhattan from this month's Birchbox, Julep Gloria, Essie Turquoise &amp; Caicos, Zoya Pippa and Blu.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My NOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club Mod in Manhattan from this month's Birchbox, Julep Gloria, Essie Turquoise &amp; Caicos, Zoya Pippa and Blu.


 Looks great! I love that design and the background of course!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> My NOTD.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Color Club Mod in Manhattan from this month's Birchbox, Julep Gloria, Essie Turquoise &amp; Caicos, Zoya Pippa and Blu.


 Looks amazing! I have no skills when it comes to nail art past a tip lol.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Zoya Tinsley, my new favorite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wanted this, but thought it would be too similar to Rica. Stunning!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Scofflaw's Cloud Cuckoo Land and Flotsam &amp; Jetsam.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Scofflaw's Cloud Cuckoo Land and Flotsam &amp; Jetsam.


 Love it!


----------



## OiiO

Fantastic colors and your nails look amazing!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Scofflaw's Cloud Cuckoo Land and Flotsam &amp; Jetsam.


----------



## tasertag

> Whoa, this is amazing! I especially love the pattern on your pinky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!! I think it's my favorite finger too


> Looks great! I love that design and the background of course!


 LOL I was wondering if anyone would catch that...good eye!!!


> Looks amazing! I have no skills when it comes to nail art past a tip lol.


 Thank you!! I'm still practicing. My right hand doesn't look as nice as my left yet.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Love it!


 Thanks! They're in my top brands and sell in Llarowe and Etsy, but go faaaaasst!


> Fantastic colors and your nails look amazing!


 Thank you! I'm trying to keep them healthier and it's finally showing!


----------



## the1star

> Great color! Looks very nice on you.


 Thanks!


----------



## the1star

China Glaze Mimosa's Before Mani's


----------



## Marj B

This is so cute! I love the mix in colors and patterns. Great job!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My NOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club Mod in Manhattan from this month's Birchbox, Julep Gloria, Essie Turquoise &amp; Caicos, Zoya Pippa and Blu.


----------



## OiiO

Here are two very simple single-color manis from my recent Julep Hamptons Mystery Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Julep Teri





Julep Jackie


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My NOTD.
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club Mod in Manhattan from this month's Birchbox, Julep Gloria, Essie Turquoise &amp; Caicos, Zoya Pippa and Blu.


 *I saw this in the Birchbox thread and forgot to comment. I love this! Great color combos and great patterns! 



*



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are two very simple single-color manis from my recent Julep Hamptons Mystery Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Julep Teri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Jackie


 That seals the deal. I need Teri in my life! Very pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Scofflaw's Cloud Cuckoo Land and Flotsam &amp; Jetsam.


 Looks yummy.


----------



## sleepykat

Before cleanup and cuticle care; Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces:


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Before cleanup and cuticle care; Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces:


 Well look at that gorgeous polish! It's amazing, right? Did you have to fish much for the bigger glitter pieces?


----------



## sleepykat

> Before cleanup and cuticle care; Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well look at that gorgeous polish! It's amazing, right? Did you have to fish much for the bigger glitter pieces?
Click to expand...

 Thanks! Yes, had to fish a lot for the big round ones. I was just using the brush, but I think a toothpick might work better.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Thanks! Yes, had to fish a lot for the big round ones. I was just using the brush, but I think a toothpick might work better.


 I was told to use a toothpick or orange stick for fishing. Either way, it looks awesome and I love the polish!Made my top brands; I'm slowly working towards expanding my collection with more from her!


----------



## tasertag

> Here are two very simple single-color manis from my recent Julep Hamptons Mystery Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep Teri
> 
> Julep Jackie


 These are really pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

Went camping this w/e, and the insect repellent peeled my China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy polish off and destroyed my nails. Go figure! So had to cut'em way down. Here's Essie Mochacino


----------



## tasertag

> This is so cute! I love the mix in colors and patterns. Great job!





> *I saw this in the Birchbox thread and forgot to comment. I love this! Great color combos and great patterns!Â *


 Thank you!


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before cleanup and cuticle care; Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces:








THIS IS SO GREAT! I saw this on Llarowe and almost bought it! Next time. Too bad you need to fish the big pieces out.


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Went camping this w/e, and the insect repellent peeled my China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy polish off and destroyed my nails. Go figure! So had to cut'em way down.

Here's Essie Mochacino







So weird that the insect repellant did that to you-some odd chemical reaction I guess. This is a nice color though.


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Went camping this w/e, and the insect repellent peeled my China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy polish off and destroyed my nails. Go figure! So had to cut'em way down. Here's Essie Mochacino


 This reminds me that I need more shimmery polishes in my collection!


----------



## Lolo22

> Scofflaw's Cloud Cuckoo Land and Flotsam &amp; Jetsam.


 So pretty! It reminds me of those candy eggs at Easter time!


----------



## JC327

> Whoa, this is amazing! I especially love the pattern on your pinky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!! I think it's my favorite finger too
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great! I love that design and the background of course!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I was wondering if anyone would catch that...good eye!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Looks amazing! I have no skills when it comes to nail art past a tip lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! I'm still practicing. My right hand doesn't look as nice as my left yet.
Click to expand...

 Lol it was the first thing I saw.


----------



## JC327

> China Glaze Mimosa's Before Mani's


 That's pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Here are two very simple single-color manis from my recent Julep Hamptons Mystery Box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep Teri
> 
> Julep Jackie


 Love them both, very classic.


----------



## JC327

> Before cleanup and cuticle care; Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces:


 Wow so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Went camping this w/e, and the insect repellent peeled my China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy polish off and destroyed my nails. Go figure! So had to cut'em way down. Here's Essie Mochacino


 Aww sorry to hear that, your nails look really pretty though.


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Love them both, very classic.


 Agreed!


----------



## lissa1307

Essie in "Play Date"

and Pure Ice in "Busted"


----------



## hiheather

Alright indie polish lovers! I need help. Llarowe popped up on my feed with the most amazing milky glitter I must have, http://shop.llarowe.com/collections/colors-by-llarowe/products/courtesy-of-the-red-white-and-blue, sadly it will restock while I'm at work with zero chance of it being up for grabs still when I get off. So does anyone know of any brands that a polish similar?


----------



## shy32

Deborah Lippmann Million Dollar Mermaid (I think it would look better on darker skin)



And my 9year old daughter wanted to share her nails too! Color Club Mod in Manhattan with her monster high decals.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Million Dollar Mermaid (I think it would look better on darker skin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 9year old daughter wanted to share her nails too! Color Club Mod in Manhattan with her monster high decals.


 So cute! Did she do them herself?


----------



## tasertag

> Essie in "Play Date" and Pure Ice in "Busted"


 Pretty!!


> Deborah Lippmann Million Dollar Mermaid (I think it would look better on darker skin)
> 
> 
> 
> And my 9year old daughter wanted to share her nails too! Color Club Mod in Manhattan with her monster high decals.


 Your daughter's nails are super cute!


----------



## DragonChick

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright indie polish lovers! I need help. Llarowe popped up on my feed with the most amazing milky glitter I must have, http://shop.llarowe.com/collections/colors-by-llarowe/products/courtesy-of-the-red-white-and-blue, sadly it will restock while I'm at work with zero chance of it being up for grabs still when I get off. So does anyone know of any brands that a polish similar?


 That's one of the new colors she's launching today. I'd wait a little while before buying it - mainly because she's working on a new website with a better cart system and she's having problems with her current site doing wonky things.

Trust me when I say you're better off waiting a little while - once the initial rush is gone, it should be available. She also does an afternoon/evening restock of all the colors that are launching this morning  so you might be able to get it then.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> That's one of the new colors she's launching today. I'd wait a little while before buying it - mainly because she's working on a new website with a better cart system and she's having problems with her current site doing wonky things. Trust me when I say you're better off waiting a little while - once the initial rush is gone, it should be available. She also does an afternoon/evening restock of all the colors that are launching this morningÂ  so you might be able to get it then.


 I love the madness of launches and restocks, lol, yes I'm a little crazy like that. It sounds like they're really going to get the ball rolling with the new site/cart hold feature as they're totally overloaded and bogged down during those times. Finally! I managed to get my EDMs duringcrazy restocks though. Definitely easier when you're sitting at a computer, I've failed every time I tried on my phone.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty! It reminds me of those candy eggs at Easter time!


 Exactly what I thought when I saw this one! Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie in "Play Date"
> 
> and Pure Ice in "Busted"


 Love that combo!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that combo!


 thanks, the middle and ring are a weird shade, they came out more purple on the pic but they color change from gold to pinkish purple to purple...only bad thing is its super sheer, it took 6 coats to get it opaque.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Million Dollar Mermaid (I think it would look better on darker skin)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my 9year old daughter wanted to share her nails too! Color Club Mod in Manhattan with her monster high decals.


 Pretty &amp; your daughters nails are adorable!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that combo!
> thanks, the middle and ring are a weird shade, they came out more purple on the pic but they color change from gold to pinkish purple to purple...only bad thing is its super sheer, it took 6 coats to get it opaque.
> 
> Wow  that's a lot of coats, but the end result is really pretty and perfect for spring.


----------



## lissa1307

yea,next time i use it i'll probably use a base color so i only need one to two coats..it was my first try with this one...i usually love pure ice polishes, they are cheap and i usually only need one or two coats...this one is just sheer.


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Julep's Alice on my fingers and Sinful Colors Heavy Metal on my toes. I love both of them, Alice is a little bit darker than how it is showing in the picture...I think.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Julep's Alice on my fingers and Sinful Colors Heavy Metal on my toes. I love both of them, Alice is a little bit darker than how it is showing in the picture...I think.


 So pretty, I love Alice may have to pick it up.


----------



## lissa1307

i love your silver tootsies, thats so cute...i need to do something fun like that with mine...they are always just red or hot pink ( i thinks me gots some ugly feet so they dont get as much love as my digits)

and i really like that purple on your nails, very cute.



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Julep's Alice on my fingers and Sinful Colors Heavy Metal on my toes. I love both of them, Alice is a little bit darker than how it is showing in the picture...I think.


----------



## mariahk83

My last three manis! Starting with what I'm wearing now! All incorporating color club reign in Spain


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Before cleanup and cuticle care; Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS SO GREAT! I saw this on Llarowe and almost bought it! Next time. Too bad you need to fish the big pieces out.
> Totally worthwhile to me to fish in this case. These photos aren't the best, but that big round glitter is holographic! I want Oceanic Forces, too (similar, but teal).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Sally hansen salon effects 'All a Flutter'


----------



## Jessismith

> So weird that the insect repellant did that to you-some odd chemical reaction I guess. This is a nice color though.





> Aww sorry to hear that, your nails look really pretty though.


 Thanks gals  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oooh, some pretty purples happening now ^^^


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love your silver tootsies, thats so cute...i need to do something fun like that with mine...they are always just red or hot pink ( i thinks me gots some ugly feet so they dont get as much love as my digits)
> 
> and i really like that purple on your nails, very cute.


 Silver and gold are neutrals aren't they? 



  I need a good gold. My sis in law is always wearing gold or silver shoes. I think we all think we have ugly feet, but we probably don't really!!    Thank you Lissa


----------



## Marj B

Ooh, I love 'em all! Very pretty and summery.



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My last three manis! Starting with what I'm wearing now! All incorporating color club reign in Spain


----------



## AtomicBunny

> My last three manis! Starting with what I'm wearing now! All incorporating color club reign in Spain


 The bottom one is my favorite!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My last three manis! Starting with what I'm wearing now! All incorporating color club reign in Spain


 Those are all great manis!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sally hansen salon effects 'All a Flutter'


 Love it!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My last three manis! Starting with what I'm wearing now! All incorporating color club reign in Spain


 so pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

Super cute!



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love your silver tootsies, thats so cute...i need to do something fun like that with mine...they are always just red or hot pink ( i thinks me gots some ugly feet so they dont get as much love as my digits)
> 
> and i really like that purple on your nails, very cute.
> Silver and gold are neutrals aren't they?
> 
> 
> 
> I need a good gold. My sis in law is always wearing gold or silver shoes. I think we all think we have ugly feet, but we probably don't really!!    Thank you Lissa
> 
> 
> Marj B, I love Zoya Ziv for a gold polish.
> 
> I was going for a simple French manicure, using a kit with a pen from Sally Hansen. I was happy with it until I put on the pink sheer; it streaked really badly. I did not take photos for this reason. I think I will try again and see if more careful application or thinner or thicker coats help.


----------



## acostakk

> Sally hansen salon effects 'All a Flutter'


 Super cute!


----------



## acostakk

Hard Candy Pink Taffy with some Rainbow Honey God of War because I couldn't wait to try it


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sally hansen salon effects 'All a Flutter'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sally hansen salon effects 'All a Flutter'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute! Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...


----------



## tasertag

> I'm wearing Julep's Alice on my fingers and Sinful Colors Heavy Metal on my toes. I love both of them, Alice is a little bit darker than how it is showing in the picture...I think. Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â


 This is beautiful and very feminine


> My last three manis! Starting with what I'm wearing now! All incorporating color club reign in Spain


 All three look GREAT


> Sally hansen salon effects 'All a Flutter'


 Scooby-Fantastic as always


> Hard Candy Pink Taffy with some Rainbow Honey God of War because I couldn't wait to try it


 I love Rainbow Honey!! I think their new collection is out!!


----------



## tasertag

> Alright indie polish lovers! I need help. Llarowe popped up on my feed with the most amazing milky glitter I must have, http://shop.llarowe.com/collections/colors-by-llarowe/products/courtesy-of-the-red-white-and-blue, sadly it will restock while I'm at work with zero chance of it being up for grabs still when I get off. So does anyone know of any brands that a polish similar?


 It's still in stock on llarowe. Did you get it?!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

Toes: Orly's Two-Hour Lunch Fingers: Shellac French Tip


----------



## acostakk

> I love Rainbow Honey!! I think their new collection is out!!


 I'm obsessed with Rainbow Honey! I'm supposed to be on a no-buy, but I got a chance to pick up the glitter toppers set on Fab for $16 delivered. And tomorrow is my birthday, so happy day to me!


----------



## tasertag

> I'm obsessed with Rainbow Honey! I'm supposed to be on a no-buy, but I got a chance to pick up the glitter toppers set on Fab for $16 delivered. And tomorrow is my birthday, so happy day to me!


 I bought 2 sets off of Fab the last time they were on and WOW they are amazing. So I think it's a great gift to yourself and I hope you have a very happy birthday!!


----------



## hiheather

> It's still in stock on llarowe. Did you get it?!


 I forgot all about it ha! I might order it tomorrow.


----------



## Brittslave

I am a pink girl


----------



## lacquercabinet

Sinful's Cross my Heart. A lovely red jelly. Red jellies are my secret weakness . . .


----------



## meaganola

_Man of Steel_ glitterbomb!




Two coats of essence peel-off base, one Zoya Trixie, two Julep America the Beautiful, one Julep O Canada (one of Superman's creators was actually born in Canada), and Seche Vite to top it all off. Gotta go meet my movie buddy now! ETA: Yeesh, that looks like a mess in the photo, but it's glorious in the light!


----------



## sleepykat

One coat Seche Base, four coats Hare Polish Return to Nature, one coat Poshe top coat.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hard Candy Pink Taffy with some Rainbow Honey God of War because I couldn't wait to try it


 Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love Rainbow Honey!! I think their new collection is out!!
> I'm obsessed with Rainbow Honey! I'm supposed to be on a no-buy, but I got a chance to pick up the glitter toppers set on Fab for $16 delivered. And tomorrow is my birthday, so happy day to me!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> _Man of Steel_ glitterbomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats of essence peel-off base, one Zoya Trixie, two Julep America the Beautiful, one Julep O Canada (one of Superman's creators was actually born in Canada), and Seche Vite to top it all off. Gotta go meet my movie buddy now!
> 
> ETA: Yeesh, that looks like a mess in the photo, but it's glorious in the light!


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One coat Seche Base, four coats Hare Polish Return to Nature, one coat Poshe top coat.


 So cute!


----------



## lissa1307

Sinful Colors in "Thimbleberry"

and a nameless gold from Icing (it had no sticker when I bought it but it's such a pretty bright/light gold)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sinful Colors in "Thimbleberry"
> 
> and a nameless gold from Icing (it had no sticker when I bought it but it's such a pretty bright/light gold)


 That's beautiful!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

After about a week of no polish (the longest I've gone in about 9 months), I did my nails again:





I used Zoya Godiva, and Color Club More Amour over it to give it a more natural hue and then Seche Vite top coat over it to smooth everything out. Hopefully it's still looking nice by Monday or else I'm going to have to take it off since I have an important interview and I can't have ragged looking nails.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Julep's Alice on my fingers and Sinful Colors Heavy Metal on my toes. I love both of them, Alice is a little bit darker than how it is showing in the picture...I think.


 I love love love Alice..I haven't actually WORN it yet except for review, but it is SO PRETTY! I love both colors you've chosen!



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My last three manis! Starting with what I'm wearing now! All incorporating color club reign in Spain


 Reign in Spain AWESOMENESS! I have it on right now as well, it is SUCH a pretty color...I especially love your french tip







> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sally hansen salon effects 'All a Flutter'


 Said it before and I'll say it again......GORGEOUS







> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hard Candy Pink Taffy with some Rainbow Honey God of War because I couldn't wait to try it


 OOooooo, love how it matches what you're holding lol Pretty pink underneath!



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> _Man of Steel_ glitterbomb!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats of essence peel-off base, one Zoya Trixie, two Julep America the Beautiful, one Julep O Canada (one of Superman's creators was actually born in Canada), and Seche Vite to top it all off. Gotta go meet my movie buddy now!
> 
> ETA: Yeesh, that looks like a mess in the photo, but it's glorious in the light!


 Dats a lotta sparkle! Sparkle is GOOD! lol Love it!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One coat Seche Base, four coats Hare Polish Return to Nature, one coat Poshe top coat.


 Beautiful! Such a fancy neutral, very elegant and classy



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sinful Colors in "Thimbleberry"
> 
> and a nameless gold from Icing (it had no sticker when I bought it but it's such a pretty bright/light gold)


 ::droooool:: I'm such a sucker for a bright shade....love it!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After about a week of no polish (the longest I've gone in about 9 months), I did my nails again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Zoya Godiva, and Color Club More Amour over it to give it a more natural hue and then Seche Vite top coat over it to smooth everything out. Hopefully it's still looking nice by Monday or else I'm going to have to take it off since I have an important interview and I can't have ragged looking nails.


 My Zoya Godiva is FINALLY on it's way to me! I ordered it with the Ipsy discount last month and it was back-ordered lol...coooome to me Godiva! LOVE IT!


----------



## sleepykat

Thank you to JC327 and Cookie for compliments on the Hare Polish. I forgot to wrap my tips, so it chipped now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, it didn't chip until I got home, so that's fine. I guess I will just have to try a new polish! I did pick up some L'Oreal jellies and some Julie G gumdrops today...I really have a polish addiction. Over a hundred untried. I get them all on sale, at least. Hahaha, I'm sure I don't have to justify it to most of the people who follow this thread.


----------



## jessyk

Geranium By Essie


----------



## shy32

Cover Girl Stay Brilliant Glosstinis in Sangria.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After about a week of no polish (the longest I've gone in about 9 months), I did my nails again:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Zoya Godiva, and Color Club More Amour over it to give it a more natural hue and then Seche Vite top coat over it to smooth everything out. Hopefully it's still looking nice by Monday or else I'm going to have to take it off since I have an important interview and I can't have ragged looking nails.


 pretty! I like that combo


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you to JC327 and Cookie for compliments on the Hare Polish. I forgot to wrap my tips, so it chipped now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But, it didn't chip until I got home, so that's fine. I guess I will just have to try a new polish! I did pick up some L'Oreal jellies and some Julie G gumdrops today...I really have a polish addiction. Over a hundred untried. I get them all on sale, at least. Hahaha, I'm sure I don't have to justify it to most of the people who follow this thread.


 I think we all understand your addiction lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Cover Girl Stay Brilliant Glosstinis in Sangria.


 That's so bright and pretty!


----------



## JustJenessa

I'm wearing Essie's Boom Boom Room, its such a pretty bubble gum pink for summer.


----------



## madeupMegan

Orly's Ingenue! So pretty!


----------



## acostakk

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought 2 sets off of Fab the last time they were on and WOW they are amazing. So I think it's a great gift to yourself and I hope you have a very happy birthday!!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 Thank you! It was a fabulous birthday.  In addition to the Rainbow Honeys, my husband voluntarily went into Sephora and bought me 6 bottles of the clearance Sephora by OPI (plus a top coat) and a friend gave me a 4 bottle mini set of Disney polish. 15 new colors of polish. My inner hoarder is bouncing up and down in glee. 





ETA - totally forgot the 5 bottles of Julep I ordered last night too!  oooooh my.  In my defense, I hadn't used my beautybio code yet, so I got all 5 for $11....



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty combo!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OOooooo, love how it matches what you're holding lol Pretty pink underneath!


 Thank you!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Scofflaw's Wyld Stallyns, wore this to my brother's graduation!


----------



## acostakk

> Scofflaw's Wyld Stallyns, wore this to my brother's graduation!


 Nice!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly's Ingenue! So pretty!


 Oh wow, this is a fantastic color


----------



## Canny Charlene

Haven't reviewed yet, but tried this weekend..OPI 2013 Minnie Mouse collection.  I'll have to take a better pic..but I'm loving this a lot!


----------



## acostakk

> Haven't reviewed yet, but tried this weekend..OPI 2013 Minnie Mouse collection.Â  I'll have to take a better pic..but I'm loving this a lot!


 I love this! I was drooling over the other day. It looks great!


----------



## hiheather

> Haven't reviewed yet, but tried this weekend..OPI 2013 Minnie Mouse collection.Â  I'll have to take a better pic..but I'm loving this a lot!


 I love this! I've still yet to try any liquid sands, mine remain untouched in my OPI box. Maybe it is time I bust them out so I can pick more up!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't reviewed yet, but tried this weekend..OPI 2013 Minnie Mouse collection.  I'll have to take a better pic..but I'm loving this a lot!


 That is super cute.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Scofflaw's Wyld Stallyns, wore this to my brother's graduation!


 The polish and your nails look great. I've never tried Scofflaw; how was the formula?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly's Ingenue! So pretty!


 That's super pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought 2 sets off of Fab the last time they were on and WOW they are amazing. So I think it's a great gift to yourself and I hope you have a very happy birthday!!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It was a fabulous birthday.  In addition to the Rainbow Honeys, my husband voluntarily went into Sephora and bought me 6 bottles of the clearance Sephora by OPI (plus a top coat) and a friend gave me a 4 bottle mini set of Disney polish. 15 new colors of polish. My inner hoarder is bouncing up and down in glee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA - totally forgot the 5 bottles of Julep I ordered last night too!  oooooh my.  In my defense, I hadn't used my beautybio code yet, so I got all 5 for $11....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty combo!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OOooooo, love how it matches what you're holding lol Pretty pink underneath!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Sounds like you had a polish filled birthday!
Click to expand...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Scofflaw's Wyld Stallyns, wore this to my brother's graduation!


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Canny Charlene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't reviewed yet, but tried this weekend..OPI 2013 Minnie Mouse collection.  I'll have to take a better pic..but I'm loving this a lot!


 So pretty, I need this!


----------



## Lolo22

> After about a week of no polish (the longest I've gone in about 9 months), I did my nails again:
> 
> I used Zoya Godiva, and Color Club More Amour over it to give it a more natural hue and then Seche Vite top coat over it to smooth everything out. Hopefully it's still looking nice by Monday or else I'm going to have to take it off since I have an important interview and I can't have ragged looking nails.


 So beautiful! This color looks so amazing on everyone.


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So cute! Did she do them herself?


 yep!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty!!
> 
> Your daughter's nails are super cute!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty &amp; your daughters nails are adorable!


 Thanks everyone. Your comments made her feel great. (she always complains how "ugly" her hands are!



)


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's so bright and pretty!


Thanks, I like the formula -very glossy!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> The polish and your nails look great. I've never tried Scofflaw; how was the formula?


 Pretty good! There wasn't a lot of fishing required because the glitter is pretty small. I usually do three pretty thin coats for complete coverage and glitter effect. The base is a muted mauve purple and the glitters are bright pink and blue, with smaller dark purple and gold flecks. The gold didn't photograph well, but really adds some dimension to the actual eye.


> Love it!


 Thanks!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm wearing Forever 21's Love &amp; Beauty in Grape with OPI Polka.com on top.





It's not a great pic, and I didn't do any cleanup...but it's whatever.


----------



## AtomicBunny

> I'm wearing Forever 21's Love &amp; Beauty in Grape with OPI Polka.com on top.
> 
> It's not a great pic, and I didn't do any cleanup...but it's whatever.


 Looks perfect to me!


----------



## tasertag

> _Man of Steel_ glitterbomb!
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats of essence peel-off base, one Zoya Trixie, two Julep America the Beautiful, one Julep O Canada (one of Superman's creators was actually born in Canada), and Seche Vite to top it all off. Gotta go meet my movie buddy now! ETA: Yeesh, that looks like a mess in the photo, but it's glorious in the light!


 This looks like a fun mani!


> One coat Seche Base, four coats Hare Polish Return to Nature, one coat Poshe top coat.


 Looks great!


> Sinful Colors in "Thimbleberry" and a nameless gold from Icing (it had no sticker when I bought it but it's such a pretty bright/light gold)


 That color is so vibrant and the gold adds the perfect amount of pop


> After about a week of no polish (the longest I've gone in about 9 months), I did my nails again:
> 
> I used Zoya Godiva, and Color Club More Amour over it to give it a more natural hue and then Seche Vite top coat over it to smooth everything out. Hopefully it's still looking nice by Monday or else I'm going to have to take it off since I have an important interview and I can't have ragged looking nails.


 Looks really professional. I hope your interview went well!!!


> Cover Girl Stay Brilliant Glosstinis in Sangria.


 Lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Orly's Ingenue! So pretty!


 I don't own any orly and this one makes me want to go pick up a few bottles!!


> Scofflaw's Wyld Stallyns, wore this to my brother's graduation!


 You pick such fun polishes! I just received an order from llarowe so I'm excited to explore more of the indie/international world of polish!


> Haven't reviewed yet, but tried this weekend..OPI 2013 Minnie Mouse collection.Â  I'll have to take a better pic..but I'm loving this a lot!


 This collection is intriguing. I love texturized polishes


> I'm wearing Forever 21's Love &amp; Beauty in Grape with OPI Polka.com on top.
> 
> It's not a great pic, and I didn't do any cleanup...but it's whatever.


 Still didn't pick up polka.com. NEED TO GET IT!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Forever 21's Love &amp; Beauty in Grape with OPI Polka.com on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a great pic, and I didn't do any cleanup...but it's whatever.


 Pretty combo!


----------



## OiiO

Sally Hansen Jaded topped with Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Jaded topped with Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


 I love it!  It's like mint chocolate chip nails!


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Jaded topped with Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


Wow I like that!  Does it come out of the bottle(hard candy) that way?


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wow I like that!  Does it come out of the bottle(hard candy) that way?


 Yep, I didn't have to spread it, or pat it in any special way.



> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it!  It's like mint chocolate chip nails!


 Thank you! Yum, you just made me hungry for some chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> Sally Hansen Jaded topped with Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


 Love this! Whyyyyyy didn't I grab Black Tie Optional when I had the chance?


----------



## tasertag

> Sally Hansen Jaded topped with Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


 I'm not a big of a fan of bar glitter (though I own some), but this looks nice!


----------



## acostakk

LA Girl Electric Coral




Gotta love these. Beautiful holo sparkle in the sun, but still gorgeous and shimmery in indoor/artificial light. I hate polish that is dull and drab indoors and only comes alive in the sun. Of course I look for excuses to get my hands into sunlight so I can see the glow!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Jaded topped with Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


 I love this! These 2 look so good together.



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> LA Girl Electric Coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love these. Beautiful holo sparkle in the sun, but still gorgeous and shimmery in indoor/artificial light. I hate polish that is dull and drab indoors and only comes alive in the sun. Of course I look for excuses to get my hands into sunlight so I can see the glow!


 That is so pretty and sparkly. Beautiful color. I adore corals, nail polish or lipstick, clothes. LOL , that's my color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Jaded topped with Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> LA Girl Electric Coral
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love these. Beautiful holo sparkle in the sun, but still gorgeous and shimmery in indoor/artificial light. I hate polish that is dull and drab indoors and only comes alive in the sun. Of course I look for excuses to get my hands into sunlight so I can see the glow!


 That's so pretty!


----------



## tasertag

> LA Girl Electric Coral
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love these. Beautiful holo sparkle in the sun, but still gorgeous and shimmery in indoor/artificial light. I hate polish that is dull and drab indoors and only comes alive in the sun. Of course I look for excuses to get my hands into sunlight so I can see the glow!


 That's a great color! I just received some holos that I ordered and I'm dying to try them.


----------



## msbelle

Anyone who wants to try the Rock This Town set by Deborah Lippmann, it is on sale for $25 at Neiman Marcus. Get free shipping with code : JUNEFS

 

Also, the Fast Track Manicure Essentials Set by Deborah Lippmann is on sale at HSN for $21.95, with free shipping with code: SHIPJUNE13

TaserTag, love your nail designs! You are so talented  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alero Esse

BF 52 same colour in the tutorial below "How To Paint Fake/Acrylic Nails Fast And Easy"


----------



## tasertag

> Anyone who wants to try the Rock This Town setÂ byÂ Deborah Lippmann, it is on sale for $25 at Neiman Marcus. Get free shipping with code : JUNEFS Â  Also, the Fast Track Manicure Essentials Set by Deborah Lippmann is on sale at HSN for $21.95, with free shipping with code: SHIPJUNE13 TaserTag, love your nail designs! You are so talented  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 That's so sweet! Thank you!


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's super pretty!


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This looks like a fun mani!
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> That color is so vibrant and the gold adds the perfect amount of pop
> 
> Looks really professional. I hope your interview went well!!!
> 
> Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own any orly and this one makes me want to go pick up a few bottles!!
> 
> You pick such fun polishes! I just received an order from llarowe so I'm excited to explore more of the indie/international world of polish!
> 
> This collection is intriguing. I love texturized polishes
> 
> Still didn't pick up polka.com. NEED TO GET IT!!


 I actually really like Orly polish! And this one is super easy to apply, dries fast. I might even like Orly better than OPI (although Orly's crÃ¨me finishes are just as tricky as every other brand imo)



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh wow, this is a fantastic color


 I know! It's really more of a fall colour given the red and goldness of it, but I can't help wearing it during the summer too! I catch myself staring at my nails in wonderment whenever I wear this polish!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Princess Tears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Here's a better shot in the sun!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Sally Hansen nail strips from my Target Beauty Box. Lust-Rous! Not super great application, but oh well. We'll see how they wear. I *love* how they look though!


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen nail strips from my Target Beauty Box. Lust-Rous! Not super great application, but oh well. We'll see how they wear. I *love* how they look though!


 OH how I wish that I received those in my Target Beauty Box! I actually ordered two boxes and got the snake in one and giraffe in the other


----------



## nikkimouse

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen nail strips from my Target Beauty Box. Lust-Rous! Not super great application, but oh well. We'll see how they wear. I *love* how they look though!


I hope I get this one. This is the first really wearable nail strips i've seen looks just like polish


----------



## tasertag

> Princess Tears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better shot in the sun!


 I'm so glad you posted this!! Beautiful


> Sally Hansen nail strips from my Target Beauty Box. Lust-Rous! Not super great application, but oh well. We'll see how they wear. IÂ *love* how they look though!Â


 I never tried strips before and these look fun!


----------



## knightsgirl

China Glaze Running in Circles, sparkly grass green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## knightsgirl

I lo



> Sally Hansen nail strips from my Target Beauty Box. Lust-Rous! Not super great application, but oh well. We'll see how they wear. IÂ *love* how they look though!Â


 I LOVE THOSE! I got some Revlon strips on clearance but I'm scared of them!


----------



## Lolo22

Essie Tart Deco with Jessica Breathless and mini gold studs on my ring finger.


----------



## Karinalicious

Just treated myself to a new Essie Polish from Walgreens! They are running a $2 off coupon this week, so I got it for only $6. I'm wearing Sand Tropez and Set in Stones.


----------



## knightsgirl

> Just treated myself to a new Essie Polish from Walgreens! They are running a $2 off coupon this week, so I got it for only $6. I'm wearing Sand Tropez and Set in Stones.


Pretty! Two weekends ago my Walgreens had a bunch of Essie on the clearance table for 75% off, which was $2. I wonder if I could use the coupon and get it free lol


----------



## Karinalicious

> Originally Posted by *knightsgirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty! Two weekends ago my Walgreens had a bunch of Essie on the clearance table for 75% off, which was $2. I wonder if I could use the coupon and get it free lol


 You definitely can! The girl who rang me up told me she had just gotten some free polish that way!


----------



## OiiO

Beautiful! I love the studs, they look awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie Tart Deco with Jessica Breathless and mini gold studs on my ring finger.


----------



## trishg86

I bought the pink zebra print ones from sally hansen and I didn't like them. They were a waist of 8 bucks for me. They didn't stay on at all no matter what I did and a lot didn't really fit my nails width. I don't have wide nails so I don't know why that happened. O well lesson learned. Your nails look great though!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen nail strips from my Target Beauty Box. Lust-Rous! Not super great application, but oh well. We'll see how they wear. I *love* how they look though!


 Those look fabulous on you! That is the design that I received, too, but I don't wear black nail polish so mine are up for trade. 

I'm currently wearing Spoiled Are Mermaids Real? I didn't capture a good photo, but it's great; purple with gold glass fleck shimmer. Yay for $1.99.


----------



## tasertag

> Essie Tart Deco with Jessica Breathless and mini gold studs on my ring finger.


 Just love the accent finger.


> Just treated myself to a new Essie Polish from Walgreens! They are running a $2 off coupon this week, so I got it for only $6. I'm wearing Sand Tropez and Set in Stones.


 Great find! I have sand tropez too. Looks great on you.


----------



## msbelle

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Princess Tears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better shot in the sun!




I want to try this polish so badly. Does it wear well? I love that color.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I want to try this polish so badly. Does it wear well? I love that color. Â


 Wears great! I have 4 A England polishes, all holos and love them. Two coats does it and they wear pretty well. I've only worn two of the shades, and swatched all. Lovely shades.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Thanks for all the compliments ladies! I'll let you know how wear goes as I'm only on day 2 so far.


----------



## YYCguy

OPI Eurso Euro! I love this colour.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen nail strips from my Target Beauty Box. Lust-Rous! Not super great application, but oh well. We'll see how they wear. I *love* how they look though!


 What is the trick with these? I love them on you. But I have tried to put them on and they wrinkle all up and won't lay smooth. I have no problem at all with the water slide off ones. I have some that would be so pretty for summer but afraid of messin' them up again.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Jaded topped with Hard Candy Black Tie Optional


 LOVE IT! So chic!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Princess Tears
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better shot in the sun!


 OOOOOoooooo, all of the polishes you've been wearing lately have been incredible!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen nail strips from my Target Beauty Box. Lust-Rous! Not super great application, but oh well. We'll see how they wear. I *love* how they look though!


 Yay! I received these as well! I can't wait to put them on now!



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Tart Deco with Jessica Breathless and mini gold studs on my ring finger.


 The studs are absolutely FAB, love it!



> Originally Posted by *Karinalicious* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just treated myself to a new Essie Polish from Walgreens! They are running a $2 off coupon this week, so I got it for only $6. I'm wearing Sand Tropez and Set in Stones.


 What a darling nude! So soft and elegant.


----------



## tasertag

So I didn't have a honeydew but I have an orange!! I'm wearing piCture pOlish honeydew. And on top of my ring finger I added Coco Allure Risque Business. To be honest the piCture pOlish wasn't as bright as I was hoping for even though it is a beautiful color. It was quite streaky even after 2 coats and I should have done 3. Risque Business is a nice shimmery holo that is great as a topper. Unfortunately my phone couldn't quite capture the colors.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What is the trick with these? I love them on you. But I have tried to put them on and they wrinkle all up and won't lay smooth. I have no problem at all with the water slide off ones. I have some that would be so pretty for summer but afraid of messin' them up again.


 My trick was to throw the instructions away! Seriously. You can prep your nails per the instructions, but beyond that, you don't really need them. When you are getting ready, pick out all the sizes you want and have them prepared. Then go from pinky to thumb on each hand in application. Lay it on lightly and try to see if you'll like where it is, and if you don't, quickly take it off and re-lay it. Smooth it down with your fingers (the soft, padded part of my thumb is what I used) and stretch it out that way. Fold it down and over, and with your nail, not the file trace along the edge until it rips apart. It's quite easy actually, even if it seems a bit confusing. But I hope that helps at least a bit!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> So I didn't have a honeydew but I have an orange!! I'm wearing piCture pOlish honeydew. And on top of my ring finger I added Coco Allure Risque Business. To be honest the piCture pOlish wasn't as bright as I was hoping for even though it is a beautiful color. It was quite streaky even after 2 coats and I should have done 3. Risque Business is a nice shimmery holo that is great as a topper. Unfortunately my phone couldn't quite capture the colors.


 This is beautiful! I'm waiting to pop my PP cherry, so to speak. .soo many gorgeous polishes they have! @Cheshire... I have been on an indie kick baaaad lately! I may never go back, except for Zoyas, OPI, and Essies! Lol


----------



## tasertag

> This is beautiful! I'm waiting to pop my PP cherry, so to speak. .soo many gorgeous polishes they have! @Cheshire... I have been on an indie kick baaaad lately! I may never go back, except for Zoyas, OPI, and Essies! Lol


 I like so many of the colors that I had to pick one for my first official indie order. It was so hard to choose which to get!! And I agree with you, I might not go back unless for zoya, opi and essie. I might have to ween myself off of julep.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

SeÃ±or Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309


----------



## acostakk

> Senor Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309


 This is great!


----------



## tasertag

> SeÃ±or Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309


 So cute! The flip flops work perfectly with that color!


----------



## JC327

> Princess Tears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better shot in the sun!


 That is a great color!


----------



## JC327

> Sally Hansen nail strips from my Target Beauty Box. Lust-Rous! Not super great application, but oh well. We'll see how they wear. IÂ *love* how they look though!Â


 Those are so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Essie Tart Deco with Jessica Breathless and mini gold studs on my ring finger.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Just treated myself to a new Essie Polish from Walgreens! They are running a $2 off coupon this week, so I got it for only $6. I'm wearing Sand Tropez and Set in Stones.


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> So I didn't have a honeydew but I have an orange!! I'm wearing piCture pOlish honeydew. And on top of my ring finger I added Coco Allure Risque Business. To be honest the piCture pOlish wasn't as bright as I was hoping for even though it is a beautiful color. It was quite streaky even after 2 coats and I should have done 3. Risque Business is a nice shimmery holo that is great as a topper. Unfortunately my phone couldn't quite capture the colors.


 So cute!


----------



## JC327

> SeÃ±or Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309


 Amazing!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> SeÃ±or Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug
> 
> Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309


 Very cute!

And I had a moment of surprise when I read your homage as I am a Maria married to a Doug.


----------



## msbelle

Thank you, Miss Linda Jean. Every time I look at their polish I want to get them all. But I have narrowed it down to four to start with. Their colors are so beautiful.

Where do you all get the piCture pOlish? Do you order off their website or somewhere else? That honeydew color is beautiful.


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you, Miss Linda Jean. Every time I look at their polish I want to get them all. But I have narrowed it down to four to start with. Their colors are so beautiful.

Where do you all get the piCture pOlish? Do you order off their website or somewhere else? That honeydew color is beautiful.
 


I got mine from Llarowe. But you can also order from Harlow &amp; Co. or Ninja Polish. I haven't checked to see if you could order directly from piCture pOlish.


----------



## DragonChick

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you, Miss Linda Jean. Every time I look at their polish I want to get them all. But I have narrowed it down to four to start with. Their colors are so beautiful.
> 
> Where do you all get the piCture pOlish? Do you order off their website or somewhere else? That honeydew color is beautiful.


 I get mine from Llarowe's website, which is a very dangerous place for one's wallet. Just a word of warning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I get mine from Llarowe's website, which is a very dangerous place for one's wallet. Just a word of warning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Very Dangerous indeed! I looked at it yesterday for the first time and now I have a wishlist a mile long and my wallet ran away!


----------



## DragonChick

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Very Dangerous indeed! I looked at it yesterday for the first time and now I have a wishlist a mile long and my wallet ran away!


 Word of warning, if you made the wishlist on the site and saved it, print it out asap! Leanne sent an email earlier this week about the changes to the site when they launch their new site soon, and unfortunately they won't be able to port over wishlists to the new site from the old. I had to print out my wishlist last night so I could reenter it into the new site once it goes live.


----------



## acostakk

Sephora by OPI "Leaf Him at the Alter" with Julep "Jane"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Senor Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug
> 
> Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309
> This is great!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> SeÃ±or Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug
> 
> Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309
> So cute! The flip flops work perfectly with that color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> SeÃ±or Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug
> 
> Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309
> Amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> SeÃ±or Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug
> 
> Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309
> Very cute!
> 
> And I had a moment of surprise when I read your homage as I am a Maria married to a Doug.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Jesemiaud, that's so neat!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This manicure is named for two characters in the TV show 'Weeds', but how cool that you are also maria and Doug!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Lolo22

> Sephora by OPI "Leaf Him at the Alter" with Julep "Jane"


 Very cute! Jane is SUCH a pretty glitter.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Thank you, Miss Linda Jean. Every time I look at their polish I want to get them all. But I have narrowed it down to four to start with. Their colors are so beautiful. Where do you all get the piCture pOlish? Do you order off their website or somewhere else? That honeydew color is beautiful. Â





> I got mine from Llarowe. But you can also order from Harlow &amp; Co. or Ninja Polish. I haven't checked to see if you could order directly from piCture pOlish.


 Harlowe and Co., Llarowe, Overall Beauty, Nail Polish Canada (free shipping to CA and US over $50), plus direct from piCture pOlish's site, but it's a $25 s&amp;h fee whether you buy 1 or 8. Although their direct site has a buy 7, get two $10 polishes free!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

Zoya Myrta!


----------



## Jessismith

So super cute!!



> SeÃ±or Flippy Flop, an homage to Maria &amp; Doug Color Club Reign In Spain + BM-309


----------



## Jessismith

Layla Cloudy Violet - a quick snapshot in the car during a sunny outburst


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Layla Cloudy Violet - a quick snapshot in the car during a sunny outburst


 that is so pretty...i might have to get that one


----------



## lissa1307

OPI in Alex by the Books

Julep in Oscar


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI in Alex by the Books
> 
> Julep in Oscar


 I always love a glitter accent finger. Plus the gold and the seafoam green go really well together.



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Layla Cloudy Violet - a quick snapshot in the car during a sunny outburst


 I'm drooling over this.



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sephora by OPI "Leaf Him at the Alter" with Julep "Jane"


 Super cute. Great way to add some glamour to your nails.


----------



## alva

OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark



ï¼Œnow I am not wearing nail polish. I have just washed my nail polish for several days for some reason.OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark May be I can have a try.


----------



## lovepink

Just painted my nails with Color Club Mod in Manhattan from this month's BB with Nails Inc Special Effects Neon crackle in Camden town


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Zoya - Zuza


----------



## shy32

Goff



> Just painted my nails with Color Club Mod in Manhattan from this month's BB with Nails Inc Special Effects Neon crackle in Camden town


 Good idea! I got Mod in Manhattan too and i had forgot about my crackle polishes


----------



## Lolo22

> Layla Cloudy Violet - a quick snapshot in the car during a sunny outburst


 Ermagerrrrd! Lovely  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya - Zuza






I have this and it's one of my favorites!


----------



## jesemiaud

It's been awhile since I painted my nails. I chopped them all off after painting almost every room in the house which completely destroyed my nails. They are making a slow comeback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zoya Belle with Nailtini Millionaire on top


----------



## AtomicBunny

> I have this and it's one of my favorites!


 This is on my wish-list


----------



## mariahk83

My "It's almost 4th of July Mani"  I'm just getting into the actual nail art stuff as opposed to just painting, so i'm having some fun with it!!!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My "It's almost 4th of July Mani"  I'm just getting into the actual nail art stuff as opposed to just painting, so i'm having some fun with it!!!


 Beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What polishes did you use for this? I'm loving that blue foil color.


----------



## AtomicBunny

> My "It's almost 4th of July Mani"Â  I'm just getting into the actual nail art stuff as opposed to just painting, so i'm having some fun with it!!!


 Very nice!! Great combo. Reminds me of Wonder Woman  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kellsbells

Don't know if anyone saw but....Orly is on Hautelook right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Don't mean to be an enabler, hehe. Loving all the mani's btw!


----------



## LAtPoly

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's been awhile since I painted my nails. I chopped them all off after painting almost every room in the house which completely destroyed my nails. They are making a slow comeback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Zoya Belle with Nailtini Millionaire on top




Ooohhhh.  I like it &amp; own both of those... Might have to be my next manicure!  

For whatever reason, all of sudden, light springtime colors are attractive to me. (I'm wearing Neely from Zoya this week, and had a light purple on before). I'm not quite ready for more bright summer colors.  This is a good inbetween.


----------



## lilsxkitten

Opi black polish with sally hansen mermaid's kiss over it. Supposedly a dupe for Deborah Lippmann's Across the Universe


----------



## mariahk83

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> What polishes did you use for this? I'm loving that blue foil color.


 I'll have to check when I get home, but i picked it up at Walgreens last night for $2.49 - it was a brand i don't recall seeing there before.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Opi black polish with sally hansen mermaid's kiss over it. Supposedly a dupe for Deborah Lippmann's Across the Universe


 I really wanted Across the Universe, nice to know there's a more affordable option out there.



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My "It's almost 4th of July Mani"  I'm just getting into the actual nail art stuff as opposed to just painting, so i'm having some fun with it!!!


 So festive!



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been awhile since I painted my nails. I chopped them all off after painting almost every room in the house which completely destroyed my nails. They are making a slow comeback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Zoya Belle with Nailtini Millionaire on top


 This is cute


----------



## acostakk

> Opi black polish with sally hansen mermaid's kiss over it. Supposedly a dupe for Deborah Lippmann's Across the Universe


 Very pretty


----------



## acostakk

> My "It's almost 4th of July Mani"Â  I'm just getting into the actual nail art stuff as opposed to just painting, so i'm having some fun with it!!!


 Very nice!


----------



## acostakk

> It's been awhile since I painted my nails. I chopped them all off after painting almost every room in the house which completely destroyed my nails. They are making a slow comeback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Zoya Belle with Nailtini Millionaire on top


 I like this! I was just looking at Millionaire thinking I should do more with it.


----------



## mariahk83

Ah so I lied, I've seen Rimmel there before! It's Rimmel - apple berry smoothie from the cocktail colour in a flash line


----------



## tasertag

Another polish from my recent Llarowe haul. Emily de Molly High Distinction. It's a great, smooth, gold holo. 2 coats, no problems. Probably didn't need a top coat because it dried fairly fast.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

A sloppy 4 a.m. application of Zoya Charla! This is probably my favorite polish...so pretty, I have yet to see a picture of it that really does it justice...it has more green and a ton more shimmer and sparkle to it than appears! So tropical and sparkly...


----------



## tasertag

> A sloppy 4 a.m. application of Zoya Charla! This is probably my favorite polish...so pretty, I have yet to see a picture of it that really does it justice...it has more green and a ton more shimmer and sparkle to it than appears! So tropical and sparkly...


 Oooo pretty


----------



## Lolo22

> Another polish from my recent Llarowe haul. Emily de Molly High Distinction. It's a great, smooth, gold holo. 2 coats, no problems. Probably didn't need a top coat because it dried fairly fast.


 I can't get over how perfectly shaped your nails are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that color is so gorgeous!!


----------



## page5

OPI Can't Let Go


----------



## page5

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's been awhile since I painted my nails. I chopped them all off after painting almost every room in the house which completely destroyed my nails. They are making a slow comeback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Zoya Belle with Nailtini Millionaire on top


 Love this combo!


----------



## tasertag

> I can't get over how perfectly shaped your nails are  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and that color is so gorgeous!!


 Thank you! It's been a battle but ever since I started using the Butter London Horse Power nail fertilizer, my nails have been growing like weeds so it made it easier to get rid of the peeling and shape my nails.


----------



## lissa1307

Penny Nails!

Hard Candy "Crush on Copper"

I'm wearing it on my tootsies too(first time in years they match my digits)

Inside w/flash





outside in the sun


----------



## tasertag

Here's a better picture of High Distinction in the sunlight. Look at the rainbows!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of High Distinction in the sunlight. Look at the rainbows!!


 Ahhh, that is so pretty!!


----------



## Jessismith

Love this. It's so pretty!!



> Here's a better picture of High Distinction in the sunlight. Look at the rainbows!!


----------



## tasertag

> Love this. It's so pretty!!





> Ahhh, that is so pretty!!


 I agree it's so pretty!! I couldn't stop staring while I was driving...quite a hazard.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Penny Nails!
> 
> Hard Candy "Crush on Copper"
> 
> I'm wearing it on my tootsies too(first time in years they match my digits)
> 
> Inside w/flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside in the sun





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of High Distinction in the sunlight. Look at the rainbows!!


 Both of these are gorgeous!


----------



## msbelle

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of High Distinction in the sunlight. Look at the rainbows!!


Oh I'm so glad you posted this before I made my order (and thank you to everyone who told me where to order the polish!). It is gorgeous! I don't have any gold holos.


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Here's a better picture of High Distinction in the sunlight. Look at the rainbows!!


 Gorgeous! Llarowe still has several A England polishes available, from the launch and restock. I'm surprised they aren't gone already!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Tumble Weeds - Color Club London Calling + Bundle Monster Plate BM-312


----------



## StellaSunshine

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tumble Weeds - Color Club London Calling + Bundle Monster Plate BM-312


 Wow! Love it!!!!! How did you do that?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *StellaSunshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tumble Weeds - Color Club London Calling + Bundle Monster Plate BM-312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Love it!!!!! How did you do that?
> 
> Thank you! I painted the nails green, and then used a metal nail polish stamping plate to make the black design! If you would like to know more about nail stamping, there are a ton of tutorials and how-to's on youtube, just search for 'nail stamping tutorial' or 'konad stamping tutorial'    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous! Llarowe still has several A England polishes available, from the launch and restock. I'm surprised they aren't gone already!


 I'll have to go over there and get Dragon and St. George before they're out. I need to pick a few more to get shipping though. I was also considering some Cirque polishes too, so I'm debating which I should get first.



> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh I'm so glad you posted this before I made my order (and thank you to everyone who told me where to order the polish!). It is gorgeous! I don't have any gold holos.


 I'm glad you like this!! Definitely a great polish, you won't regret having it.


----------



## tasertag

This looks fantastic!. Definitely looks like grass.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tumble Weeds - Color Club London Calling + Bundle Monster Plate BM-312


----------



## AtomicBunny

Could someone please explain stamping plates? I'm intrigued!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could someone please explain stamping plates? I'm intrigued!


 This is a great explanation quoted from Scooby384 in another thread: "You basically cover the etched design with a thick polish, use a metal scraper or an old credit card to make one pass over the design, scraping off all the polish except the polish that sits down in the etching. Then, you use a special rubber stamper to press down onto the design, transferring the design from the plate to the stamper. Then, you press the design (that is now on the stamper) to your polished nail."


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Could someone please explain stamping plates? I'm intrigued!
> This is a great explanation quoted from Scooby384 in another thread: "You basically cover the etched design with a thick polish, use a metal scraper or an old credit card to make one pass over the design, scraping off all the polish except the polish that sits down in the etching. Then, you use a special rubber stamper to press down onto the design, transferring the design from the plate to the stamper. Then, you press the design (that is now on the stamper) to your polished nail."
> 
> Thank you Kat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> There are tons of great stamping ideas and tutorials on youtube and google, Just search for 'nail stamping' or konad nail stamping'.
> 
> The stamping plates and scraper/stamper sets on amazon.com for great prices!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This looks fantastic!. Definitely looks like grass.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tumble Weeds - Color Club London Calling + Bundle Monster Plate BM-312
> Thanks! I was definitely going for a grassy look to go with this crisp green polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tumble Weeds - Color Club London Calling + Bundle Monster Plate BM-312


 Are those really your nails? Wow. SO PROFESSIONAL! Are you a nail tech? Because ppl should pay you to decorate them!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a great explanation quoted from Scooby384 in another thread: "You basically cover the etched design with a thick polish, use a metal scraper or an old credit card to make one pass over the design, scraping off all the polish except the polish that sits down in the etching. Then, you use a special rubber stamper to press down onto the design, transferring the design from the plate to the stamper. Then, you press the design (that is now on the stamper) to your polished nail."


 Is it hard to clean the stamper? Does it get all messed up easily? can you use the templates more than once? I have never seen nor tried to do this. I have seen other people's nails that look so pretty with the stamps.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a great explanation quoted from Scooby384 in another thread: "You basically cover the etched design with a thick polish, use a metal scraper or an old credit card to make one pass over the design, scraping off all the polish except the polish that sits down in the etching. Then, you use a special rubber stamper to press down onto the design, transferring the design from the plate to the stamper. Then, you press the design (that is now on the stamper) to your polished nail."
> Is it hard to clean the stamper? Does it get all messed up easily? can you use the templates more than once? I have never seen nor tried to do this. I have seen other people's nails that look so pretty with the stamps.
> 
> 
> The stamper is really easy to clean. Getting the images to transfer correctly takes some practice (I am still practicing, that's why you haven't seen any photos of mine yet). Yes, you can keep using the designs; they are etched into metal. You need to clean them with polish remover.


----------



## mindcaviar

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The stamper is really easy to clean. Getting the images to transfer correctly takes some practice (I am still practicing, that's why you haven't seen any photos of mine yet). Yes, you can keep using the designs; they are etched into metal. You need to clean them with polish remover.


 Thank you for the response! I am going to look into getting a stamp for my little steppie. She's 11 (will be twelve in December) and loves it when we do our nails together. I usually do her nails for her, but she is learning. I think if I get her some tools to play with she will become more interested in doing it herself. Then she can do my nails! heehehe

I don't have a pic of my nails but I just put on Tinsley by Zoya this AM. I adore Zoya and the new spring and summer collections this year!


----------



## the1star

Julie G- Cabana Boy and OPI- Red Lights Ahead...Where as accent nail


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another polish from my recent Llarowe haul. Emily de Molly High Distinction. It's a great, smooth, gold holo. 2 coats, no problems. Probably didn't need a top coat because it dried fairly fast.


 Nail Kitty APPROVES lol! I love it! They look gorgeous



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A sloppy 4 a.m. application of Zoya Charla! This is probably my favorite polish...so pretty, I have yet to see a picture of it that really does it justice...it has more green and a ton more shimmer and sparkle to it than appears! So tropical and sparkly...


 OMG, that little jewel flower is adorable







> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Can't Let Go


 This is seriously one of my favorite polishes! The purple is so vivid! Gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Penny Nails!
> 
> Hard Candy "Crush on Copper"
> 
> I'm wearing it on my tootsies too(first time in years they match my digits)
> 
> Inside w/flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> outside in the sun


 OOOooooooo, shiny! BEAUTIFUL!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better picture of High Distinction in the sunlight. Look at the rainbows!!


 I. NEED. A. HOLO!!!! lol I love it!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tumble Weeds - Color Club London Calling + Bundle Monster Plate BM-312


 AMAZING



As always you've outdone yourself! lol



> Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julie G- Cabana Boy and OPI- Red Lights Ahead...Where as accent nail


 How fab for 4th of July! Love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Tumble Weeds - Color Club London Calling + Bundle Monster Plate BM-312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING
> 
> 
> 
> As always you've outdone yourself! lol
> 
> Thank you lady


----------



## acostakk

Sephora by OPI "I'm With Brad." Attempted to use L'Oreal nail "lingerie" stickers on the accent nails. What a sticky, gummy, lumpy mess! Fortunately some Elf "Fairy Dust" and a liberal application of Seche saved the day.


----------



## Dannar

OPI - Honeymoon Sweet


----------



## MissTrix

Keeping it subtle for a job interview tomorrow. 





Essie Demure Vixen


----------



## shy32

> Keeping it subtle for a job interview tomorrow.Â
> 
> Essie Demure Vixen


 Very pretty! Good luck at your job interview!


----------



## JC327

> Sephora by OPI "Leaf Him at the Alter" with Julep "Jane"


 Love that combo!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Sprung





Btw -- the Sally Hansen nail polish strips I was wearing lasted about a week before there was too much wear and tear on my nails. They also came off super easy, just like polish. It's not something I would use on a regular basis because of the price (why spend $8 on something you can use once when you can spend $8 on something you can use indefinitely?), but for special occasions, definitely.


----------



## msladyday

Essie - eternal optimist


----------



## jesemiaud

Sephora by OPI Pale is the New Tan (from Metro Too Chic collection) with OPI Polka Dot Com on top.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keeping it subtle for a job interview tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Demure Vixen


 Lovely! good luck in your interview!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Keeping it subtle for a job interview tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Demure Vixen
> Very pretty! Good luck at your job interview!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keeping it subtle for a job interview tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Demure Vixen
> Lovely! good luck in your interview!
> 
> 
> Thank you both! I just received word that my interview has been changed to a phone interview so now I can't wow them with my nice manicure. Oh well. At least I'll know my nails look fab! lol
Click to expand...


----------



## JC327

> Layla Cloudy Violet - a quick snapshot in the car during a sunny outburst


 That's beautiful!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie - eternal optimist


 What a lovely color! I need to add that one to my collection.


----------



## JC327

> OPI in Alex by the Books Julep in Oscar


 Lovely combo!


----------



## FashionBeautyMe

Essies obviously orange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Lauren 

xx

_mod edit: Please do not post blog links! -meahlea_


----------



## JC327

> Zoya - Zuza


 That's one of my HG summer colors! Love it.


----------



## JC327

> It's been awhile since I painted my nails. I chopped them all off after painting almost every room in the house which completely destroyed my nails. They are making a slow comeback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Zoya Belle with Nailtini Millionaire on top


 That's beautiful!


----------



## JC327

> My "It's almost 4th of July Mani"Â  I'm just getting into the actual nail art stuff as opposed to just painting, so i'm having some fun with it!!!


 That's amazing!


----------



## OiiO

Gorgeous manis, girls!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Keeping it subtle for a job interview tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Demure Vixen


 Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie - eternal optimist





 
uote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora by OPI Pale is the New Tan (from Metro Too Chic collection) with OPI Polka Dot Com on top.


----------



## madeupMegan

OCC's Grandma! Super high shine, this pic doesn't include a top coat!


----------



## maeiland

I'm wearing Zoya Tinsley


----------



## OiiO

Very simple mani today - Julep Natalie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very simple mani today - Julep Natalie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love this! Natalie is definitely on my Julep wishlist!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCC's Grandma! Super high shine, this pic doesn't include a top coat!


 Wow...so pretty!



> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm wearing Zoya Tinsley


 I adore this shade...I think it needs to be mine!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very simple mani today - Julep Natalie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 What a beautiful shade!


----------



## OiiO

Thank you! The formula is pretty goopy, but nothing a good top coat can't fix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a beautiful shade!


 


> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love this! Natalie is definitely on my Julep wishlist!


----------



## tasertag

> I. NEED. A. HOLO!!!! lol I love it!


 Holos are a must have!!! I'm making a list of holos that I need....I mean want.


----------



## tasertag

> Julie G- Cabana Boy and OPI- Red Lights Ahead...Where as accent nail


 Great for the holiday coming up!!


> Sephora by OPI "I'm With Brad." Attempted to use L'Oreal nail "lingerie" stickers on the accent nails. What a sticky, gummy, lumpy mess! Fortunately some Elf "Fairy Dust" and a liberal application of Seche saved the day.


 It's amazing what seche and a creative eye can do. Great save!


> Keeping it subtle for a job interview tomorrow.Â
> 
> Essie Demure Vixen


 Very professional. Good luck in your interview!


> OPI Sprung
> 
> Btw -- the Sally Hansen nail polish strips I was wearing lasted about a week before there was too much wear and tear on my nails. They also came off super easy, just like polish. It's not something I would use on a regular basis because of the price (why spend $8 on something you can use once when you can spend $8 on something you can use indefinitely?), but for special occasions, definitely.


 A week is not bad. I think $8 is worth it if it had a cute, fun, hard to do pattern.


> Essie - eternal optimist


 Very soft and feminine.


> Sephora by OPI Pale is the New Tan (from Metro Too Chic collection) with OPI Polka Dot Com on top.Â


 Looks great! The light base color sure makes the glitter pop.


> OCC's Grandma! Super high shine, this pic doesn't include a top coat!


 It's amazing how shiny it is even without a top coat.


> I'm wearing Zoya Tinsley


 Tinsley is REALLY pretty.


> Very simple mani today - Julep Natalie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Natalie is simply a beautiful color. My sister's name is Natalie, maybe I should get her this.


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I. NEED. A. HOLO!!!! lol I love it!
> Holos are a must have!!! I'm making a list of holos that I need....I mean want.
> 
> No, I'm pretty sure you meant _need_.  Everyone needs a few dozen holos in their life (and eventually on their nails).


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No, I'm pretty sure you meant _need_. Â Everyone needs a few dozen holos in their life (and eventually on their nails).Â 


LOL you're right...shouldn't lie to myself.


----------



## nikkimouse

for my zoya loving ladies check it out http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-votes-are-in-introducing-ultra-glam.html

I ordered the minicure set to go with this code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay for more nail polish.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> for my zoya loving ladies check it out http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-votes-are-in-introducing-ultra-glam.html
> 
> I ordered the minicure set to go with this code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay for more nail polish.


 Thanks! I ordered the Renew and Lola (for my middle dd...that's her middle name). I've been wanting to pick up Tinsley and I love the other two colors as well.


----------



## JC327

> Opi black polish with sally hansen mermaid's kiss over it. Supposedly a dupe for Deborah Lippmann's Across the Universe


 Pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

What was your experience with this formula?  I wore it a while back and found it to be very thin and streaky and needed 3 coats to look decent.  How did you find it?

Love, love, love the colour though.



> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie - eternal optimist


----------



## JC327

> Another polish from my recent Llarowe haul. Emily de Molly High Distinction. It's a great, smooth, gold holo. 2 coats, no problems. Probably didn't need a top coat because it dried fairly fast.


 That is beautiful I think I need it. Oh and I love the kitty in the background.


----------



## JC327

> A sloppy 4 a.m. application of Zoya Charla! This is probably my favorite polish...so pretty, I have yet to see a picture of it that really does it justice...it has more green and a ton more shimmer and sparkle to it than appears! So tropical and sparkly...


 That's so pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

If you shop around, you can get the plates dirt cheap too.  I got the 2012 Mash plates for 6 bucks on ebay with free shipping.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you Kat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> There are tons of great stamping ideas and tutorials on youtube and google, Just search for 'nail stamping' or konad nail stamping'.
> 
> The stamping plates and scraper/stamper sets on amazon.com for great prices!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Favorite summer color:  Zoya PixieDust Beatrix


----------



## JC327

> OPI Can't Let Go


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Penny Nails! Hard Candy "Crush on Copper" I'm wearing it on my tootsies too(first time in years they match my digits) Inside w/flash
> 
> outside in the sun


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Tumble Weeds - Color Club London Calling + Bundle Monster Plate BM-312


 Amazing like always!


----------



## msladyday

I did not have any problems with it being too thin and any streaks were taken care of by the second coat or top coat.  Then again, maybe I just paint a thick second layer.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

maybe I got a bad batch or something because mine was so thin, it would have been impossible to put on a thick layer.



> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did not have any problems with it being too thin and any streaks were taken care of by the second coat or top coat.  Then again, maybe I just paint a thick second layer.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Favorite summer color:Â  Zoya PixieDust Beatrix


 What a fun color! I can see wearing that in the summer or the fall!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Favorite summer color:  Zoya PixieDust Beatrix


 
Aw I like this!! I have a craving to drink some Tang.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is beautiful I think I need it. Oh and I love the kitty in the background.


 LOL thanks. My cat liked it too.


----------



## lissa1307

I did my nails to console myself for my lack of ipsy bag...

Sally Hanson Xtreme wear in Black out

Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube

Nailtini in Bloody Mary

And Icing's Birthday Beyotch

I may add more glitter,lol...i need sparkles right now.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did my nails to console myself for my lack of ipsy bag...
> 
> Sally Hanson Xtreme wear in Black out
> 
> Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube
> 
> Nailtini in Bloody Mary
> 
> And Icing's Birthday Beyotch
> 
> I may add more glitter,lol...i need sparkles right now.


 The heart accent nail is great. Fantastic artwork.


----------



## acostakk

> I did my nails to console myself for my lack of ipsy bag... Sally Hanson Xtreme wear in Black out Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube Nailtini in Bloody Mary And Icing's Birthday Beyotch I may add more glitter,lol...i need sparkles right now.


 Sparkle makes everything better. Cute nails!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sparkle makes everything better. Cute nails!





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The heart accent nail is great. Fantastic artwork.


  Thanks!


----------



## shootingstar18

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

I don't know if this counts...because they're nail strips lol...but here are my nails this week! -


----------



## kalyanidurve546

hey girls thanks for like, i was just surprised all you people liked it. I am so proud of it thank u thanku so much.....i ll keep posting


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't know if this counts...because they're nail strips lol...but here are my nails this week! -


 Nice! Hope you enjoy them like I did!


----------



## JC327

> Julie G- Cabana Boy and OPI- Red Lights Ahead...Where as accent nail


 Cute!


----------



## JC327

> Sephora by OPI "I'm With Brad." Attempted to use L'Oreal nail "lingerie" stickers on the accent nails. What a sticky, gummy, lumpy mess! Fortunately some Elf "Fairy Dust" and a liberal application of Seche saved the day.


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Keeping it subtle for a job interview tomorrow.Â
> 
> Essie Demure Vixen


 Hope your interview went well, that color looks great on you.


----------



## JC327

> OPI Sprung
> 
> Btw -- the Sally Hansen nail polish strips I was wearing lasted about a week before there was too much wear and tear on my nails. They also came off super easy, just like polish. It's not something I would use on a regular basis because of the price (why spend $8 on something you can use once when you can spend $8 on something you can use indefinitely?), but for special occasions, definitely.


 Love that color!


----------



## JC327

> Essie - eternal optimist


 Pretty purple!


----------



## tasertag

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wonderful art.


> I don't know if this counts...because they're nail strips lol...but here are my nails this week! -


 Strips count in my opinion!


----------



## JC327

> OCC's Grandma! Super high shine, this pic doesn't include a top coat!


 Wow so pretty &amp; bright!


----------



## JC327

> I'm wearing Zoya Tinsley


 Love that color!


----------



## JC327

> Very simple mani today - Julep Natalie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love it so classic!


----------



## JC327

> for my zoya loving ladies check it out http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-votes-are-in-introducing-ultra-glam.html I ordered the minicure set to go with this code  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> yay for more nail polish.Â


 Thanks for the enabling! I need this.


----------



## JC327

> Favorite summer color:Â  Zoya PixieDust Beatrix


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> I did my nails to console myself for my lack of ipsy bag... Sally Hanson Xtreme wear in Black out Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube Nailtini in Bloody Mary And Icing's Birthday Beyotch I may add more glitter,lol...i need sparkles right now.


 This looks great!


----------



## JC327

> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty love the polka dots.


----------



## JC327

> I don't know if this counts...because they're nail strips lol...but here are my nails this week! -


 So pretty!


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *kalyanidurve546* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hey girls thanks for like, i was just surprised all you people liked it. I am so proud of it thank u thanku so much.....i ll keep posting







I love seeing everyone's nails. It give me inspiration to either try the color or the art. Can't wait to see what you have next.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did my nails to console myself for my lack of ipsy bag...
> 
> Sally Hanson Xtreme wear in Black out
> 
> Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube
> 
> Nailtini in Bloody Mary
> 
> And Icing's Birthday Beyotch
> 
> I may add more glitter,lol...i need sparkles right now.


 Wow, gorgeous nails.

I can not believe your June Ipsy bag hasn't arrived yet!  Shame on you Ipsy.


----------



## nikkimouse

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> for my zoya loving ladies check it out http://zoyanailpolish.blogspot.com/2013/06/the-votes-are-in-introducing-ultra-glam.html
> 
> I ordered the minicure set to go with this code
> 
> 
> 
> yay for more nail polish.
> Thanks for the enabling! I need this.
> I have learned my enabling from the best, all you ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny

Square Hue's "Happy Creme"


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Square Hue's "Happy Creme"


Lovely! I never subscribed to Square Hue since I missed the intro promo. I wasn't too keen on not having the ability to pick my colors. How's the service?


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Lovely! I never subscribed to Square Hue since I missed the intro promo. I wasn't too keen on not having the ability to pick my colors. How's the service?


 Good! I've been with them for a few months but just recently paused my account so I could branch out with indie polishes. I like the quality of the polishes and they dry quickly but not being able to pick out the colors is a definite downside. Thankful for the pause button!


----------



## DonnaD

It's not purple at all.  It's a really pretty nudish-pink.





Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pretty purple!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's not purple at all.  It's a really pretty nudish-pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pretty purple!
> i really like that (now that we can see the color, it did look purple before) it's a beautiful nude!


----------



## DonnaD

I really love it.  I'm going to buy another bottle to see if the formula is better and I just got a bad batch.



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really like that (now that we can see the color, it did look purple before) it's a beautiful nude!


----------



## OiiO

I applied Essie Tart Deco as a base, and then decided to practice some nail art patterns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks silly, but it sure was a lot of fun to finally do it!


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I applied Essie Tart Deco as a base, and then decided to practice some nail art patterns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Looks silly, but it sure was a lot of fun to finally do it!


 This is awesome! Wish I had nail art skills!


----------



## meaganola

> Lovely! I never subscribed to Square Hue since I missed the intro promo. I wasn't too keen on not having the ability to pick my colors. How's the service?


 I just saw on Twitter that they're running a promo for a limited time: $14.99 for your first box!


----------



## AtomicBunny

> I just saw on Twitter that they're running a promo for a limited time: $14.99 for your first box!


 I saw that, too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> I applied Essie Tart Deco as a base, and then decided to practice some nail art patterns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks silly, but it sure was a lot of fun to finally do it!


 This is cute! I haven't tried cheetah print yet but I like it!


----------



## tasertag

> I just saw on Twitter that they're running a promo for a limited time: $14.99 for your first box!


 Interesting. I've been saving money for my next indie haul though. Either A England or Cirque.


----------



## tasertag

I'm already ready for my vacation and it's still over 2 weeks away. I used Color Club "Mod in Manhattan", Elevation Polish "Stay Behind, Catch a Wave" and Essie "Go Overboard". The wave is over Dior's base coat, a great ridge filler.


----------



## acostakk

> I'm already ready for my vacation and it's still over 2 weeks away. I used Color Club "Mod in Manhattan", Elevation Polish "Stay Behind, Catch a Wave" and Essie "Go Overboard". The wave is over Dior's base coat, a great ridge filler.


 I feel relaxed just looking at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm already ready for my vacation and it's still over 2 weeks away. I used Color Club "Mod in Manhattan", Elevation Polish "Stay Behind, Catch a Wave" and Essie "Go Overboard". The wave is over Dior's base coat, a great ridge filler.


 that is cute...i may use you as inspiration for our next trip out on the boat..very cute!!


----------



## StellaSunshine

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! I painted the nails green, and then used a metal nail polish stamping plate to make the black design! If you would like to know more about nail stamping, there are a ton of tutorials and how-to's on youtube, just search for 'nail stamping tutorial' or 'konad stamping tutorial'    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks!  I'm absolutely going to give stamping a try after seeing this.  Love it!


----------



## Jessismith

Jelly Sammie with Sinful Colors Charmed and about four coats of Essie Pink Glove Service.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Thank you ladies, I say they count too! LOL



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Nice! Hope you enjoy them like I did!





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wonderful art.
> Strips count in my opinion!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So pretty!


 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I applied Essie Tart Deco as a base, and then decided to practice some nail art patterns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Looks silly, but it sure was a lot of fun to finally do it!








OOoooooooo, LOVE THEM! I'd totally rock those nails for at least a week, just like that! LOL



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm already ready for my vacation and it's still over 2 weeks away. I used Color Club "Mod in Manhattan", Elevation Polish "Stay Behind, Catch a Wave" and Essie "Go Overboard". The wave is over Dior's base coat, a great ridge filler.


 How fabulous for summer! Love it!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly Sammie with Sinful Colors Charmed and about four coats of Essie Pink Glove Service.


 Loving the sparkle! It's so girly!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm already ready for my vacation and it's still over 2 weeks away. I used Color Club "Mod in Manhattan", Elevation Polish "Stay Behind, Catch a Wave" and Essie "Go Overboard". The wave is over Dior's base coat, a great ridge filler.


 I love everything about this.


----------



## annabeautybox

@ *OiiO* , really cool your manicure, I love it!


----------



## tasertag

> I feel relaxed just looking at it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> that is cute...i may use you as inspiration for our next trip out on the boat..very cute!!





> How fabulous for summer! Love it!





> I love everything about this.


 Thanks ladies! I'm liking this "bare nail" art, I'll have to do it again.


----------



## tasertag

> Jelly Sammie with Sinful Colors Charmed and about four coats of Essie Pink Glove Service.


 Sparkly!


> Hey this is my art,


 This is awesome!


----------



## madeupMegan

Just a neutral NOTD going today. Essie Buy Me a Cameo, not sure if its that flattering for my skin


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint


----------



## tasertag

> Just a neutral NOTD going today. Essie Buy Me a Cameo, not sure if its that flattering for my skin


 From the photo I think it looks fine with your skin tone. It looks like a great neutral but with just enough glam.


> Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint


 I'm a sucker for blue/green/mint/teal and every variation in between.


----------



## sparklySpirit

I am currently wearing the Sally Hanson - Salon Effects Real Nail Polish Strips - The Bold Rush #285 &lt;3


----------



## acostakk

> Originally Posted by *sparklySpirit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am currently wearing the Sally Hanson - Salon Effects Real Nail Polish Strips - The Bold Rush #285 &lt;3


 that is really pretty


----------



## DonnaD

I don't care for this colour on me either.  I'm very fair like you appear to be.  It just doesn't look right on me.



> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a neutral NOTD going today. Essie Buy Me a Cameo, not sure if its that flattering for my skin


----------



## FormosaHoney

Am wearing *S-age Is Just a Number* (dualchrome, am now having love affair with dualchrome) and *Justa' Pinch of Glitter *on accent finger from the *Spice Market* minis.  i can't really capture it, but it tinges green in the right light, like a real cool men's trench coat.  

I also got my eye-brows threaded, for the first time evah!  Really had no idea that I had unruely eyebrows and when she was done, she added "how about the mustache?"  I tried to thread the mustache myself, after looking at a couple of online YouTube tutorials, well tried anywhooo...  Didn't know I had a mustache either 



.

Sorry have no other 'beautification' going on today, am just doing stuff at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  You can see the map of freckles that is my face 



...


----------



## JC327

> Square Hue's "Happy Creme"


 That's truly a happy color so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> It's not purple at all. Â It's a really pretty nudish-pink.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty purple!
Click to expand...

 Sorry about that it looked purple before.


----------



## JC327

> I applied Essie Tart Deco as a base, and then decided to practice some nail art patterns  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks silly, but it sure was a lot of fun to finally do it!


 Looks cute!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint


 I'm a sucker for blue/green/mint/teal and every variation in between. 
Me, too! This photo is from before my nail polish addiction really took off:


----------



## JC327

> I'm already ready for my vacation and it's still over 2 weeks away. I used Color Club "Mod in Manhattan", Elevation Polish "Stay Behind, Catch a Wave" and Essie "Go Overboard". The wave is over Dior's base coat, a great ridge filler.


 Love the colors and that wave is too cute!


----------



## JC327

> Jelly Sammie with Sinful Colors Charmed and about four coats of Essie Pink Glove Service.


 That's beautiful!


----------



## JC327

> Hey this is my art,


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Just a neutral NOTD going today. Essie Buy Me a Cameo, not sure if its that flattering for my skin


 Looks great on you!


----------



## JC327

> Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint


 Love how that looks, I need that color!


----------



## JC327

> I am currently wearing the Sally Hanson - Salon Effects Real Nail Polish Strips - The Bold Rush #285 &lt;3


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Am wearing *S-age Is Just a Number*Â (dualchrome, am now having love affair with dualchrome) andÂ *Justa' Pinch of Glitter* on accent finger from the *Spice Market* minis. Â i can't really capture it, but it tinges green in the right light, like a real cool men's trench coat. Â  I also got my eye-brows threaded, for the first time evah! Â Really had no idea that I had unruely eyebrows and when she was done, she added "how about the mustache?" Â I tried to thread the mustache myself, after looking at a couple of online YouTube tutorials, well tried anywhooo... Â Didn't know I had a mustache eitherÂ :-- . Sorry have no other 'beautification' going on today, am just doing stuff at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... Â You can see the map of freckles that is my faceÂ   ...
> 
> Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â  Â Â
> 
> Â  Â Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â


 Your nails look great! I love the look of threaded eye brows the pain not so much.


----------



## JC327

> Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a sucker for blue/green/mint/teal and every variation in between.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me, too! This photo is from before my nail polish addiction really took off:
Click to expand...

 Loving all those blues!


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Me, too! This photo is from before my nail polish addiction really took off:


 I definitely need these! Love mints and blues!


----------



## shy32

Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Eyes I am still trying to figure out the best way to photograph my nails, any advice? For this polish I was trying show texture and the pretty gold sparkles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Am wearing *S-age Is Just a Number* (dualchrome, am now having love affair with dualchrome) and *Justa' Pinch of Glitter *on accent finger from the *Spice Market* minis.  i can't really capture it, but it tinges green in the right light, like a real cool men's trench coat.
> 
> I also got my eye-brows threaded, for the first time evah!  Really had no idea that I had unruely eyebrows and when she was done, she added "how about the mustache?"  I tried to thread the mustache myself, after looking at a couple of online YouTube tutorials, well tried anywhooo...  Didn't know I had a mustache either
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry have no other 'beautification' going on today, am just doing stuff at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  You can see the map of freckles that is my face
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty


----------



## lissa1307

Boredom struck again...


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Boredom struck again...


 Very nice! Loving it!


----------



## OiiO

Not crazy about the dots, but the base color is gorgeous and looks amazing with your skin tone!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Boredom struck again...


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not crazy about the dots, but the base color is gorgeous and looks amazing with your skin tone!


 yea...im not a huge fan of leopard nails, just playing with them today(i'll probably change them later too)...but the base color is lil hottie by hard candy...its a nice bright pink with an orangey red underlying shimmer


----------



## NotTheMama

Can't remember the names but the pink is a Rimmell polish and the glitter on top (that you probably can't see!!) is a NYC glitter polish. I love the bright pink for summer and in person the glitter gives it a little kick. ETA: The pink is Rimmel Pulsating (530) and the glitter is NYC Big City Dazzle sparkling top coat (276)


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint
> I'm a sucker for blue/green/mint/teal and every variation in between.
> 
> 
> Me, too! This photo is from before my nail polish addiction really took off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the Sally Hansen on the far left and the Essie on the far right.  What are they called?


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Can't remember the names but the pink is a Rimmell polish and the glitter on top (that you probably can't see!!) is a NYC glitter polish. I love the bright pink for summer and in person the glitter gives it a little kick.


 Gorgeous!! I'm drooling!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Gorgeous!! I'm drooling!


 Thank you!!


----------



## FormosaHoney

[No message]


----------



## FormosaHoney

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Boredom struck again...







 




 
 Love it, I'd imagine that's what a bunch of leopards would look like (if they waren't color-blind) to eachohter the 3rd hour into their pscychodelic prance session!


----------



## JC327

> Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Eyes I am still trying to figure out the best way to photograph my nails, any advice? For this polish I was trying show texture and the pretty gold sparkles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's a beautiful color!


----------



## JC327

> Boredom struck again...


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Can't remember the names but the pink is a Rimmell polish and the glitter on top (that you probably can't see!!) is a NYC glitter polish. I love the bright pink for summer and in person the glitter gives it a little kick. ETA: The pink is Rimmel Pulsating (530) and the glitter is NYC Big City Dazzle sparkling top coat (276)


 Love it!


----------



## sleepykat

> Me, too! This photo is from before my nail polish addiction really took off:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need the Sally Hansen on the far left and the Essie on the far right.  What are they called?
> 
> 
> The Sally Hansen on the left is called Gentle Blossom; it's quite a bit greener than it's looking in this photo, less blue, and has a very fine shimmer to it. The Essie on the far right is Turquoise &amp; Caicos; it is slightly more green than this photo and a little less pale. If you like those, you'd probably like Essie Mint Candy Apple; if you can see my blog link in my signature, I have swatches of it on there. I don't think I have good swatch photos of the two you asked about yet.
> 
> I'm currently wearing Nailtini Bloody Mary. It looked great when I put it on, then I cleaned something with rubbing alcohol and that was that.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Eyes
> 
> I am still trying to figure out the best way to photograph my nails, any advice? For this polish I was trying show texture and the pretty gold sparkles!


 Sooo pretty! I like sunlight best for nail photos.


----------



## mom2aqt

Julep - Etta!


----------



## mindcaviar

> Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also got my eye-brows threaded, for the first time evah!  Really had no idea that I had unruely eyebrows and when she was done, she added "how about the mustache?"  I tried to thread the mustache myself, after looking at a couple of online YouTube tutorials, well tried anywhooo...  Didn't know I had a mustache either
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Sorry have no other 'beautification' going on today, am just doing stuff at home  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />...  You can see the map of freckles that is my face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your eyebrows look great and I love your freckly face.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Julep - Etta!


 That's so pretty!


----------



## jesemiaud

This is my first attempt at a jelly sandwich. The "bread" is Zoya Coraline and the glitter jelly is Sally Hanson Snow Globe. Probably won't leave it on long...ended up smudging three nails. :/ Not used to doing that many coats of product, lol.


----------



## OiiO

That is a gorgeous color combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first attempt at a jelly sandwich. The "bread" is Zoya Coraline and the glitter jelly is Sally Hanson Snow Globe. Probably won't leave it on long...ended up smudging three nails. :/ Not used to doing that many coats of product, lol.


----------



## OiiO

Finally got around to swatching my Julep Laguna Beach mystery box from weeks ago.

The lilac shade is Simone, the bright coral pink is Natalie, and the yellow is Nikki.


----------



## tasertag

> Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Eyes I am still trying to figure out the best way to photograph my nails, any advice? For this polish I was trying show texture and the pretty gold sparkles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love the sparkles!


> Boredom struck again...


 Nice color choices! I love painting my nails when I'm bored.


> Can't remember the names but the pink is a Rimmell polish and the glitter on top (that you probably can't see!!) is a NYC glitter polish. I love the bright pink for summer and in person the glitter gives it a little kick. ETA: The pink is Rimmel Pulsating (530) and the glitter is NYC Big City Dazzle sparkling top coat (276)


 I like this shade, looks great.


> Julep - Etta!


 I was wondering what this was going to look like in real life. Thanks for sharing.


> This is my first attempt at a jelly sandwich. The "bread" is Zoya Coraline and the glitter jelly is Sally Hanson Snow Globe. Probably won't leave it on long...ended up smudging three nails. :/ Not used to doing that many coats of product, lol.


 I was surprised too at how many coats I needed the first time I did a sandwich. The orange is such a great pop. I didn't know it was a jelly.


> Finally got around to swatching my Julep Laguna Beach mystery box from weeks ago. The lilac shade is Simone, the bright coral pink is Natalie, and the yellow is Nikki.


 I LOVE the yellow and pink combo. Makes me wish I didn't skip that box.


----------



## Lolo22

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to swatching my Julep Laguna Beach mystery box from weeks ago.
> 
> The lilac shade is Simone, the bright coral pink is Natalie, and the yellow is Nikki.


 Simone is sooo pretty, probably my all time favorite pastel.


----------



## AtomicBunny

Julep's Trina. It's hard to photograph the shimmer but hopefully you can see it in the bottle. Pardon my messy cuticles! Still drying!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221


----------



## DonnaD

I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.





Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter.  The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


----------



## OiiO

Wow, I absolutely love this! You did a fantastic job, and it looks very professional!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter.  The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Wow, I absolutely love this! You did a fantastic job, and it looks very professional!


 Yes, that looks amazing!!


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks, ladies.  I impressed myself lol.



> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, that looks amazing!!


 


> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, I absolutely love this! You did a fantastic job, and it looks very professional!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter.  The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


 This is adorable! For some reason this reminds me of Wonder Woman.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221


 Looks great! You think of the best color and stamp combos!



> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep's Trina. It's hard to photograph the shimmer but hopefully you can see it in the bottle. Pardon my messy cuticles! Still drying!


 Pretty! I think I have this in my collection somewhere. It's a great color.


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221


 Gorgeous!  Love it.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter.  The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


 these are both so pretty!


----------



## OiiO

Fab-tastic stamping job as always, Scooby! 








> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221


----------



## OiiO

I received my Bondi order with Midnight Mystery and I'm Vers, and I couldn't be happier!

I used both in my first time galaxy mani, and wore that to our community pool today. Needless to say I received LOTS of compliments!

Here's an Instagram picture of it, and I'll make some actual pictures with my normal camera tomorrow.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Bondi order with Midnight Mystery and I'm Vers, and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> I used both in my first time galaxy mani, and wore that to our community pool today. Needless to say I received LOTS of compliments!
> 
> Here's an Instagram picture of it, and I'll make some actual pictures with my normal camera tomorrow.


 THIS IS SO COOL.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gifQuote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221
> Looks great! You think of the best color and stamp combos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221
> Gorgeous!  Love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221
> these are both so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fab-tastic stamping job as always, Scooby!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221
> 
> Thanks for all the
> 
> 
> 
> as always!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to swatching my Julep Laguna Beach mystery box from weeks ago.
> 
> The lilac shade is Simone, the bright coral pink is Natalie, and the yellow is Nikki.


 LOVE the colors!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221






AMAZING AS USUAL!!!!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter.  The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


 How perfectly fantastic for the 4th!!!







> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I received my Bondi order with Midnight Mystery and I'm Vers, and I couldn't be happier!
> 
> I used both in my first time galaxy mani, and wore that to our community pool today. Needless to say I received LOTS of compliments!
> 
> Here's an Instagram picture of it, and I'll make some actual pictures with my normal camera tomorrow.


 OMG, that Bondi is GORGEOUS! I could go on and on about my love affair with Bondi now, no joke lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221
> 
> 
> 
> AMAZING AS USUAL!!!!
> 
> Thanks cookie!


----------



## acostakk

Avon Loving Lavender with Revlon Girly


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Avon Loving Lavender with Revlon Girly


 What a perfect pair! Together, they totally look like one of the pretty purple indies.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter.  The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


 Wowsers! I'm not even into the holiday and this looks amazing! It looks just like one of the good nail bloggers must have done it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Kudos to you.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221


 It looks great with the stamping, but I like it even better without.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep's Trina. It's hard to photograph the shimmer but hopefully you can see it in the bottle. Pardon my messy cuticles! Still drying!


 I have this one, too, and it is really pretty. I got it purely because my name is Katrina and my mom calls me Trina, so I am glad that it is also beautiful.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first attempt at a jelly sandwich. The "bread" is Zoya Coraline and the glitter jelly is Sally Hanson Snow Globe. Probably won't leave it on long...ended up smudging three nails. :/ Not used to doing that many coats of product, lol.


 (Sorry for 80 posts in a row from me, but I get all messed up when I try to multi-quote my favorite manis in this thread.)

This looks super cute. I adore jelly sandwiches. If it is one of my sheerer jellies and/or the glitter coverage is sparse, I start with one coat of a cream color. That way I can usually get away with base/cream color/glitter/jelly/quick-dry top coat. Still five coats total, but I don't usually count the base and the top.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Avon Loving Lavender with Revlon Girly


 Very pretty.


----------



## Dots

So nothing exciting about my nails but was excited because nail polish usually chips on my nails



within one day (this is normally with all the higher end brands). However, I ordered and used my first ELF polish just to see and it lasted 5 days so far with minimal wear. Yay! I have never had nail polish last this long. Here is Mango Madness.


----------



## JC327

> This is my first attempt at a jelly sandwich. The "bread" is Zoya Coraline and the glitter jelly is Sally Hanson Snow Globe. Probably won't leave it on long...ended up smudging three nails. :/ Not used to doing that many coats of product, lol.


 I love it!


----------



## JC327

> Finally got around to swatching my Julep Laguna Beach mystery box from weeks ago. The lilac shade is Simone, the bright coral pink is Natalie, and the yellow is Nikki.


 Those are so pretty, love your swatches!


----------



## JC327

> Julep's Trina. It's hard to photograph the shimmer but hopefully you can see it in the bottle. Pardon my messy cuticles! Still drying!


 Nice!


----------



## JC327

> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221


 Wow Scooby that's amazing!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> THIS IS SO COOL.


 Thank you! 






Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG, that Bondi is GORGEOUS! I could go on and on about my love affair with Bondi now, no joke lol 




I know right? I'm so thankful to the Glossybox drama for introducing me to Bondi!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Those are so pretty, love your swatches!   Thank you!


----------



## JC327

> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter. Â The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


 That's beautiful!


----------



## JC327

> I received my Bondi order with Midnight Mystery and I'm Vers, and I couldn't be happier! I used both in my first time galaxy mani, and wore that to our community pool today. Needless to say I received LOTS of compliments! Here's an Instagram picture of it, and I'll make some actual pictures with my normal camera tomorrow.


 Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

​


> Avon Loving Lavender with Revlon Girly


 Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> So nothing exciting about my nails but was excited because nail polish usually chips on my nails
> 
> 
> 
> within one day (this is normally with all the higher end brands). However, I ordered and used my first ELF polish just to see and it lasted 5 days so far with minimal wear. Yay! I have never had nail polish last this long. Here is Mango Madness.


 I really like that!


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks!    I impressed myself lol.  I went back through my history to find the site I saw it on, I have a zillion nail blogs bookmarked but I don't have a clue who runs them and frequently forget what the are when I follow links.  It's http://polishandpearls.com/fourth-of-july-nails/.   She has three 4th of July designs and they're all really cute.



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Wowsers! I'm not even into the holiday and this looks amazing! It looks just like one of the good nail bloggers must have done it.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Kudos to you.


----------



## OiiO

As I promised, here's a better picture of the galaxy mani I previously posted.

Oddly enough, I still like my Instagram pic with a ton of filters more lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean

> As I promised, here's a better picture of the galaxy mani I previously posted. Oddly enough, I still like my Instagram pic with a ton of filters more lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Bondi is having another BOGO sale! Use codes GETONE, GETTWO, GETTHREE ladies!


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As I promised, here's a better picture of the galaxy mani I previously posted.
> 
> Oddly enough, I still like my Instagram pic with a ton of filters more lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 This is awesome! One of the prettier galaxy manicures I've seen!


----------



## StrawberrySwing

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally got around to swatching my Julep Laguna Beach mystery box from weeks ago.
> 
> The lilac shade is Simone, the bright coral pink is Natalie, and the yellow is Nikki.


 So pretty! Those colours totally flatter your skin tone. You've encouraged me to buy these colours now.


----------



## viki-talks

I'm wearing coconut oil right now ;-)


----------



## wewearpolish

[SIZE=large](Gold) Sinful Colors - Paris[/SIZE]
[SIZE=large](Black) Maybelline Color Show - Twilight Rays[/SIZE]
[SIZE=large](Gold Stars) Konad - Gold [/SIZE]

http://onwednesdayswewearpolish.blogspot.com/

Hey everyone! Did this mani for an early 4th of July party...what do you guys think!


----------



## DonnaD

That's gorgeous.  Did you do the fireworks with a dotting tool and striper?



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=large](Gold) Sinful Colors - Paris[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=large](Black) Maybelline Color Show - Twilight Rays[/SIZE]
> [SIZE=large](Gold Stars) Konad - Gold [/SIZE]
> 
> http://onwednesdayswewearpolish.blogspot.com/
> 
> Hey everyone! Did this mani for an early 4th of July party...what do you guys think!


----------



## wewearpolish

Thanks! I actually used Salon Express's stamping plates. For this I used plate SE-20.


----------



## Rubyblood

Ok this is from left pinky to right pinky lol. Orly torrid Just a clear coat Opi skulls and gloss bones with opi turquoise shatter Orly beautiful disaster Darling diva polish material girl A pink shimmer cq with opi stars on top Avon aurora Avon mandarin magic Avon Devine lime Darling diva polish witchCraft



I did housework and broke several of my nails and chipped the others on my left hand gonna pick new colors tonight.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I actually used Salon Express's stamping plates. For this I used plate SE-20.


 Oh my, I have that plate! Well, now I guess I can start on my mani for the 4th! Yours is inspiring me


----------



## OiiO

Thank you, ladies,you're too sweet!! 







> Originally Posted by *StrawberrySwing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So pretty! Those colours totally flatter your skin tone. You've encouraged me to buy these colours now.





> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is awesome! One of the prettier galaxy manicures I've seen!


----------



## madeupMegan

Orly Angel Eyes


----------



## Jessismith

> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter. Â The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


 This is tremendous! Very well done! Festive!


----------



## Jessismith

> (Gold) Sinful Colors - Paris (Black) Maybelline Color Show - Twilight Rays (Gold Stars) Konad - Gold http://onwednesdayswewearpolish.blogspot.com/ Hey everyone! Did this mani for an early 4th of July party...what do you guys think!


 Wow!! Awesome mani!


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Marshmellow with Silver Bullions topper and SH Celeb City on RF.


----------



## sleepykat

This is the Nailtini Bloody Mary I was wearing the other day. I liked it a lot, but beware that it does stain. It had a little bit of a nice 'squishy' look in real life.


----------



## hiheather

> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter. Â The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


 Love this!


> Orly Angel Eyes


 I love this color so much. I have it in my collection and keep forgetting to use it. I need to asap.


----------



## wewearpolish

Thanks!!!


----------



## page5

> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter. Â The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


 Love this!


----------



## Lolo22

> Essie Marshmellow with Silver Bullions topper and SH Celeb City on RF.


 Omg I love this! Sooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Dots

> Essie Marshmellow with Silver Bullions topper and SH Celeb City on RF.


 Ooooh...


----------



## acostakk

> This is the Nailtini Bloody Mary I was wearing the other day. I liked it a lot, but beware that it does stain. It had a little bit of a nice 'squishy' look in real life.


 I have this on my toes right now. Dunno how long I'll leave it on if it stains. Till Thursday at least I guess. Thanks for the warning!


----------



## acostakk

> Essie Marshmellow with Silver Bullions topper and SH Celeb City on RF.


 So pretty!


----------



## acostakk

> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221


 Beautiful


----------



## acostakk

> I followed a picture I saw on someone's blog and gave myself a 4th of July manicure.
> 
> Wet n Wild Red a Good Book, OPI Alpine Snow, China Glaze Frostbite and a Kleancolor star glitter. Â The hardest part was fishing the stars out of the bottle!


 Wow!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is the Nailtini Bloody Mary I was wearing the other day. I liked it a lot, but beware that it does stain. It had a little bit of a nice 'squishy' look in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this on my toes right now. Dunno how long I'll leave it on if it stains. Till Thursday at least I guess. Thanks for the warning! I bet it's super cute on toes. The staining wasn't ugly like it is with a blue, green, or yellow. It was very pink. But it didn't stick around forever. If it stains my nails it's not a big deal to me, since I'm always painting them anyway. I don't like it if I can't get it off my cuticles and skin, though. This one, it didn't come off my skin and cuticles all the way upon initial removal, but the staining only lasted a day.


----------



## MissTrix

*Feeling patriotic...*





*Bondi New York Strawberry Fields &amp; Midnight Mystery plus Hits Atenas accents*


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks ladies!



> Omg I love this! Sooooo pretty!!!!





> Ooooh...





> So pretty!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Marshmellow with Silver Bullions topper and SH Celeb City on RF.


 This is so pretty! I love glittery topcoats!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> As I promised, here's a better picture of the galaxy mani I previously posted.
> 
> Oddly enough, I still like my Instagram pic with a ton of filters more lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Gorgeous! I think I need these in my life!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Enchanted Polish Electric Feel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enchanted Polish Electric Feel


 So pretty!


----------



## jesemiaud

This is Julep America the Beautiful topped with Julep Hermione. Not sure how I feel about the crackle effect, but it is kind of cool to see the glitter peeking through the cracks. I love Julep's colors...but I just wish they wore better on me. I've got chips already and I just put it on last night. Sigh...I guess I haven't found the magic base and top coat combo for Julep.



Hmmm...a really crappy picture...but you get the idea.


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enchanted Polish Electric Feel


 beautiful! her holo's are amazing!


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Teal &amp; Purple Leopard - Gradient of China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle &amp; That's Shore Bright + Bundle Monster Plate 221


 This is stunning! I love how you did a slanted gradient instead of a traditional horizontal one.


----------



## tasertag

> (Gold) Sinful Colors - Paris (Black) Maybelline Color Show - Twilight Rays (Gold Stars) Konad - Gold http://onwednesdayswewearpolish.blogspot.com/ Hey everyone! Did this mani for an early 4th of July party...what do you guys think!


 Super fun. Festive yet not literal.


> Ok this is from left pinky to right pinky lol. Orly torrid Just a clear coat Opi skulls and gloss bones with opi turquoise shatter Orly beautiful disaster Darling diva polish material girl A pink shimmer cq with opi stars on top Avon aurora Avon mandarin magic Avon Devine lime Darling diva polish witchCraft
> 
> 
> 
> I did housework and broke several of my nails and chipped the others on my left hand gonna pick new colors tonight.


 Colors are cute


> Orly Angel Eyes


 Very pretty blue.


> Essie Marshmellow with Silver Bullions topper and SH Celeb City on RF.


 Love the accent nail pairing.


> This is the Nailtini Bloody Mary I was wearing the other day. I liked it a lot, but beware that it does stain. It had a little bit of a nice 'squishy' look in real life.


 Such a shame it stains. It looks like a great color.


> *Feeling patriotic...*
> 
> *Bondi New York Strawberry Fields &amp; Midnight Mystery plus Hits Atenas accents* Â


 Man I need to try Bondi. Strawberry fields looks more pink than red, what is it like in real life?


----------



## tasertag

> Enchanted Polish Electric Feel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Looks great! So jealous of your indie stash.


> This is Julep America the Beautiful topped with Julep Hermione. Not sure how I feel about the crackle effect, but it is kind of cool to see the glitter peeking through the cracks. I love Julep's colors...but I just wish they wore better on me. I've got chips already and I just put it on last night. Sigh...I guess I haven't found the magic base and top coat combo for Julep.
> 
> Hmmm...a really crappy picture...but you get the idea.


 I have a gold crackle polish and I'm not a fan either.


----------



## Canny Charlene

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Marshmellow with Silver Bullions topper and SH Celeb City on RF.


Very pretty!


----------



## diablosita

Essie butler, please. It's my all time fave.


----------



## wewearpolish

I want more indie brands and colors! I love all these polishes you guys are posting about. Does anyone know of a website where I can get good indie polishes for cheap??


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I want more indie brands and colors! I love all these polishes you guys are posting about. Does anyone know of a website where I can get good indie polishes for cheap??


 try out etsy. i know alot of the indie polish makers make mini's. lush lacquer is one of my faves.


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> try out etsy. i know alot of the indie polish makers make mini's. lush lacquer is one of my faves.


oooo, I'll have to try that. Thanks!


----------



## Marj B

Love, love these colors! Such a lovely mani!



> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Feeling patriotic...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bondi New York Strawberry Fields &amp; Midnight Mystery plus Hits Atenas accents*


----------



## Marj B

Oooh, pretty!!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Enchanted Polish Electric Feel


----------



## Marj B

Somehow, my quotes got all messed up and 3 of 1 showed in one post!! So ladies, I love them all!


----------



## amandah

Red-Zoya Gia topped with julep-fireworks Blue-essie butler please topped with essie-set in stones


----------



## DonnaD

Thank you all so much!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love this!
Quote:

Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love this!
I love this color so much. I have it in my collection and keep forgetting to use it. I need to asap.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is tremendous! Very well done! Festive!


----------



## MissLindaJean

> I want more indie brands and colors! I love all these polishes you guys are posting about. Does anyone know of a website where I can get good indie polishes for cheap??


 What kind are you looking for? Some indue brands are more in demands than others and prices vary from $4-$15, depending on size and whatnot. I'd look at blog sales, to start or go for mini sizes. Dollish Polish has their own site and offers mini bottles @ $5, Chirality on Etsy has Beautiful holo minis. Lush Lacquer offers several mini options, like pick 3, 4, 5 any mini bottles. You'll be easily swayed and sucked I'm, I sure was! Thanks all four the compliments! I'm seeing some Ah-Mazing and fun manis popping up here!


----------



## lissa1307

A simple french...i will have some wild ones for the 4th though.just bought a nice blue. Anyway, this is Sation in of corset i'll call you and Salon perfect in sugar cube


----------



## audiophilekate

Julep America &amp; Fireworks. I didn't realize America was so opaque &amp; had stars! What a nice surprise!


----------



## sleepykat

> I want more indie brands and colors! I love all these polishes you guys are posting about. Does anyone know of a website where I can get good indie polishes for cheap??
> 
> 
> 
> What kind are you looking for? Some indue brands are more in demands than others and prices vary from $4-$15, depending on size and whatnot. I'd look at blog sales, to start or go for mini sizes. Dollish Polish has their own site and offers mini bottles @ $5, Chirality on Etsy has Beautiful holo minis. Lush Lacquer offers several mini options, like pick 3, 4, 5 any mini bottles. You'll be easily swayed and sucked I'm, I sure was! Thanks all four the compliments! I'm seeing some Ah-Mazing and fun manis popping up here!
Click to expand...

 Also, see this thread and prepare to shop: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133689/indie-polish-lovers/150#post_2108281


----------



## OiiO

My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best!

_(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


----------



## lissa1307

so cute and festive!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best!
> 
> _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


----------



## LuckyMoon

First jelly sandwich.  Thanks to all the MUT ladies on this thread for the inspiration.

Zoya Frida and Sephora OPI It's Bouquet with Me


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best!
> 
> _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


 That looks SOOOOO cool!!!  That must have taken forever - especially your index and middle fingers.


----------



## acostakk

> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best! _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


 So cute!


----------



## jesemiaud

I got my Julep order and couldn't stand it. I had to redo my nails even though it hadn't been 24 hours, lol.

Julep Tracy (love how sparkly this is!) with Julep Fireworks over it.


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What kind are you looking for? Some indue brands are more in demands than others and prices vary from $4-$15, depending on size and whatnot. I'd look at blog sales, to start or go for mini sizes. Dollish Polish has their own site and offers mini bottles @ $5, Chirality on Etsy has Beautiful holo minis. Lush Lacquer offers several mini options, like pick 3, 4, 5 any mini bottles. You'll be easily swayed and sucked I'm, I sure was!
> 
> Thanks all four the compliments! I'm seeing some Ah-Mazing and fun manis popping up here!


oooo I didn't know Dollish Polish made mini's! I saw a polish or two of theirs on a nail blog and I wanted to order some, but they were ten bucks each. I mean ten bucks isn't really that much for a good unique brand but I'm in college at the moment (which automatically means broke lol) and there were like 7 polishes I wanted haha. I might order some mini's now that I know they exist. Thanks!!!!


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best!
> 
> _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


OMG this is too cute!!! How did you get your lines so straight??


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Star Spangled​ Zoya Purity, Zoya America, China Glaze Starboard, Lush Lacquer Snap Crackle Pop​ 


​


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A simple french...i will have some wild ones for the 4th though.just bought a nice blue.
> 
> Anyway, this is Sation in of corset i'll call you and
> 
> Salon perfect in sugar cube


 *Classic &amp; beautiful! *



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best!
> 
> _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


 *Love that sequined tip! Great mani! *



> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> First jelly sandwich.  Thanks to all the MUT ladies on this thread for the inspiration.
> 
> Zoya Frida and Sephora OPI It's Bouquet with Me


 *Very pretty! *



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got my Julep order and couldn't stand it. I had to redo my nails even though it hadn't been 24 hours, lol.
> 
> Julep Tracy (love how sparkly this is!) with Julep Fireworks over it.


 *I know what you mean! If I hadn't JUST done my nails this morning I would have painted them as soon as I opened my Julep box. Tracy is gorgeous! *



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Star Spangled​ Zoya Purity, Zoya America, China Glaze Starboard, Lush Lacquer Snap Crackle Pop​
> 
> 
> ​


 *This makes me feel nostalgic for some reason. Love it! *


----------



## MissTrix

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> *Feeling patriotic...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bondi New York Strawberry Fields &amp; Midnight Mystery plus Hits Atenas accents*
> Man I need to try Bondi. Strawberry fields looks more pink than red, what is it like in real life?
> 
> 
> *It's a hard color to capture. Depending on the light, it can look pink, red, or even take on an orange tone. Strawberry Fields is really a perfect name for it. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love, love these colors! Such a lovely mani!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Feeling patriotic...*
> 
> *Bondi New York Strawberry Fields &amp; Midnight Mystery plus Hits Atenas accents*
> * Thanks! *
Click to expand...


----------



## nikkimouse

I got my Couture de Minnie minnies and my full size pussy galore. thumb: A definite moust-have index finger:Magazine cover mouse liquid sand middle: Chic from ears to tail ring: Innie minnie mighty bow pinky: pussy galore. I love the way they all look together.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Couture de Minnie minnies and my full size pussy galore.
> 
> thumb: A definite moust-have
> 
> index finger:Magazine cover mouse liquid sand
> 
> middle: Chic from ears to tail
> 
> ring: Innie minnie mighty bow
> 
> pinky: pussy galore.
> 
> I love the way they all look together.


 They do look pretty together! This would be a perfect mani for Valentine's Day!


----------



## OiiO

Thank you ladies! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That looks SOOOOO cool!!!  That must have taken forever - especially your index and middle fingers.

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

so cute and festive!

 


> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *Love that sequined tip! Great mani! *





> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG this is too cute!!! How did you get your lines so straight??





> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So cute!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Star Spangled​ Zoya Purity, Zoya America, China Glaze Starboard, Lush Lacquer Snap Crackle Pop​
> 
> 
> ​*This makes me feel nostalgic for some reason. Love it! *
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe because it kinda looks like this!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Star Spangled​ Zoya Purity, Zoya America, China Glaze Starboard, Lush Lacquer Snap Crackle Pop​
> 
> 
> ​*This makes me feel nostalgic for some reason. Love it! *
> 
> Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe because it kinda looks like this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HAHA! That could be it!


----------



## madeupMegan

butter London Billy No Mates

Also can I just say you all are so creative and skilled at nail art! What tools do you ladies recommend for starting out?


----------



## diablosita

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enchanted Polish Electric Feel


 OMG where can I get this?!?!


----------



## tasertag

> Red-Zoya Gia topped with julep-fireworks Blue-essie butler please topped with essie-set in stones


 So festive!


> A simple french...i will have some wild ones for the 4th though.just bought a nice blue. Anyway, this is Sation in of corset i'll call you and Salon perfect in sugar cube


 Nothing wrong with a beautiful French. I haven't done one in a while!


> Julep America &amp; Fireworks. I didn't realize America was so opaque &amp; had stars! What a nice surprise!


 So sparkly! Love it!!


> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best! _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


 I think this is AWESOME.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> First jelly sandwich.Â  Thanks to all the MUT ladies on this thread for the inspiration. Zoya Frida and Sephora OPI It's Bouquet with Me


 Jellies are so fun! Gives dimension to glitters.


> I got my Julep order and couldn't stand it. I had to redo my nails even though it hadn't been 24 hours, lol. Julep Tracy (love how sparkly this is!) with Julep Fireworks over it.


 I'm wishing I bough Fireworks.


> StarÂ Spangled
> ​
> 
> Zoya Purity, Zoya America, China Glaze Starboard, Lush Lacquer Snap Crackle Pop​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Out done yourself again. Looks great.


> I got my Couture de Minnie minnies and my full size pussy galore. thumb: A definite moust-have index finger:Magazine cover mouse liquid sand middle: Chic from ears to tail ring: Innie minnie mighty bow pinky: pussy galore. I love the way they all look together.


 Great for valentines day. So pretty. I especially like how you mixed in textures.


> butter London Billy No Mates Also can I just say you all are so creative and skilled at nail art! What tools do you ladies recommend for starting out?


 I started with gradients by standard cheap makeup sponges from amazon and makeshift dotting tools by sticking a pin into the eraser end of a pencil. You can also use bobby pins. Then I graduated to dotting tools and was gifted a set of brushes.


----------



## diana16

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best!
> 
> _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


So in love with this! I need to start thinking about my 4th of July mani!


----------



## tasertag

I'm bare right now but I wanted to share this pre-holiday mani I wore last weekend. Julep Catherine, Zoya Trixie and Zuza. I'm planning to do another 4th of July mani soon.


----------



## DonnaD

I wouldn't say that at all.  This is pretty awesome.  I love it!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best!
> 
> _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


----------



## DonnaD

Also, yours is way harder to do than mine.  Striping takes a long time, whether you do it with tape or a striper.  The one I did was much, much easier.  So for the amount of effort, I'd say yours is the winner here.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best!
> 
> _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


----------



## lissa1307

i just did a 4th of july mani...i need to redo the middle...i fudged it up.lol

the pinky and thumb are Julep in Oscar

the ring is Pure Ice in French Kiss, with many many micro dots of Pure Ice in Beware, Julep in Oscar, and a blue glitter from Icing that is sans name sticker(its actually a light blue glitter crackle, but it works for dots),lol

the middle is Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube with red,blue and gold star confetti (yes i cheated and used party supplies), i need to fix the middles because top coat strips the color from the confetti and i just did an edge touch up for the pic but it seriously looks horrible in person.

and the index in Nailtini in Bloody Mary, and Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Also, yours is way harder to do than mine.  Striping takes a long time, whether you do it with tape or a striper.  The one I did was much, much easier.  So for the amount of effort, I'd say yours is the winner here.


 Yours looks way more neat, and every finger just kind of makes sense, while I tried a different pattern on each one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I really like yours more!


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butter London Billy No Mates
> 
> Also can I just say you all are so creative and skilled at nail art! What tools do you ladies recommend for starting out?


I love that color! It goes really well with your skin tone. I tend to use nail tape a lot which you can get on amazon. Also I use stamping plates from Konad and Mash.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butter London Billy No Mates
> 
> Also can I just say you all are so creative and skilled at nail art! What tools do you ladies recommend for starting out?


 as far as nail tools go i don't recommend buying anything special til you get more comfortable doing it. for mine i actually use art brushes for painting vs stripers or special nail brushes, as far as dotting tools go i am going to buy a set for the different sizes but i actually use a bobby pin, the end of my paint brushes, the point of a pencil/pen, or the head of a pin right now.i also don't buy special nail tape...painters tape is good for making your own stencils for things like hearts/stars, and scotch tape to do clean edges(just make sure your polish is dry before applying and stick it to the back of your hand a cpl times so its barely sticky and won't pull off your polish) most of mine i do free hand...ive gotten pretty steady with both hands so its fairly easy now.

also if you have a hard time using your non-dominant hand paint your design on a ziplock bag and let it dry, then you can peel it off and stick it with a top coat,and seal it with another layer of a top coat.

edit: oh and a little chapstick around your cuticles makes for a really easy clean up!

and i LOVE the color!


----------



## DonnaD

And!  Yours was your idea.  I just copied this one almost exactly as I found it on a blog.  The only difference is I put star glitter on mine rather than just plain silver glitter. 



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yours looks way more neat, and every finger just kind of makes sense, while I tried a different pattern on each one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I really like yours more!


----------



## tasertag

> i just did a 4th of july mani...i need to redo the middle...i fudged it up.lol the pinky and thumb are Julep in Oscar the ring is Pure Ice in French Kiss, with many many micro dots of Pure Ice in Beware, Julep in Oscar, and a blue glitter from Icing that is sans name sticker(its actually a light blue glitter crackle, but it works for dots),lol the middle is Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube with red,blue and gold star confetti (yes i cheated and used party supplies), i need to fix the middles because top coat strips the color from the confetti and i just did an edge touch up for the pic but it seriously looks horrible in person. and the index in Nailtini in Bloody Mary, and Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube.


 Can't tell that you messed it up. I think I looks great.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can't tell that you messed it up. I think I looks great.


 thanks! in person its all lumpy and bumpy and not in a good way,lol...


----------



## lissa1307

this one is cute. i like it!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm bare right now but I wanted to share this pre-holiday mani I wore last weekend. Julep Catherine, Zoya Trixie and Zuza. I'm planning to do another 4th of July mani soon.


----------



## lissa1307

i like this one too! i'm a sucker for all things pinktastic!



> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got my Couture de Minnie minnies and my full size pussy galore.
> thumb: A definite moust-have
> index finger:Magazine cover mouse liquid sand
> middle: Chic from ears to tail
> ring: Innie minnie mighty bow
> pinky: pussy galore.
> 
> I love the way they all look together.


----------



## AtomicBunny

Another simple one from me! WnW "bijou blue". I can't stop stating at them! Lol


----------



## lissa1307

that is a pretty blue



> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another simple one from me! WnW "bijou blue". I can't stop stating at them! Lol


----------



## Jessismith

Enjoying all your patriotic manis! Getting my own 'Red, Sparkle and Blue' on for the forthcoming festivities. All Essie: Bungle Jungle, Aruba Blue and Silver Bullions; plus a silver glitter nail art detailer to emphasize the ruffian edging.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enjoying all your patriotic manis! Getting my own 'Red, Sparkle and Blue' on for the forthcoming festivities.
> 
> All Essie: Bungle Jungle, Aruba Blue and Silver Bullions; plus a silver glitter nail art detailer to emphasize the ruffian edging.


 oooo. i am liking the sparkle!


----------



## AtomicBunny

> that is a pretty blue


 Thanks. In person, they look exactly like peacock blue. I think I have finally found the blue I've been looking for all this time cuz I'm in love! lol


----------



## meaganola

> I'm bare right now but I wanted to share this pre-holiday mani I wore last weekend. Julep Catherine, Zoya Trixie and Zuza. I'm planning to do another 4th of July mani soon.


 This is totally Diana Prince to me!


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love that color! It goes really well with your skin tone. I tend to use nail tape a lot which you can get on amazon. Also I use stamping plates from Konad and Mash.


 Thanks! I'm not sure about getting stamping plates just yet, but nail tape sounds like an easier starting point!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> as far as nail tools go i don't recommend buying anything special til you get more comfortable doing it. for mine i actually use art brushes for painting vs stripers or special nail brushes, as far as dotting tools go i am going to buy a set for the different sizes but i actually use a bobby pin, the end of my paint brushes, the point of a pencil/pen, or the head of a pin right now.i also don't buy special nail tape...painters tape is good for making your own stencils for things like hearts/stars, and scotch tape to do clean edges(just make sure your polish is dry before applying and stick it to the back of your hand a cpl times so its barely sticky and won't pull off your polish) most of mine i do free hand...ive gotten pretty steady with both hands so its fairly easy now.
> 
> also if you have a hard time using your non-dominant hand paint your design on a ziplock bag and let it dry, then you can peel it off and stick it with a top coat,and seal it with another layer of a top coat.
> 
> edit: oh and a little chapstick around your cuticles makes for a really easy clean up!
> 
> and i LOVE the color!


 Thanks! I've heard the bobby pin trick before, but making sure the tape is barely sticky is something I didn't know. I guess that's why my one attempt at nail art with tape went so badly! The Ziploc idea is great too!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So festive!
> 
> Nothing wrong with a beautiful French. I haven't done one in a while!
> 
> So sparkly! Love it!!
> 
> I think this is AWESOME.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jellies are so fun! Gives dimension to glitters.
> 
> I'm wishing I bough Fireworks.
> 
> Out done yourself again. Looks great.
> 
> Great for valentines day. So pretty. I especially like how you mixed in textures.
> 
> I started with gradients by standard cheap makeup sponges from amazon and makeshift dotting tools by sticking a pin into the eraser end of a pencil. You can also use bobby pins. Then I graduated to dotting tools and was gifted a set of brushes.


 I have heard of the pin and eraser trick, but haven't been able to find any good pins around my house! Bobby pins seem like a good substitute (and I know I have some!)


----------



## azalea97

Wearing LA Girl 3D Effects Holo polish in Dazzling Pink.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm bare right now but I wanted to share this pre-holiday mani I wore last weekend. Julep Catherine, Zoya Trixie and Zuza. I'm planning to do another 4th of July mani soon.


 *Love it! Reminds me of Wonder Woman! 



*



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i just did a 4th of july mani...i need to redo the middle...i fudged it up.lol
> 
> the pinky and thumb are Julep in Oscar
> 
> the ring is Pure Ice in French Kiss, with many many micro dots of Pure Ice in Beware, Julep in Oscar, and a blue glitter from Icing that is sans name sticker(its actually a light blue glitter crackle, but it works for dots),lol
> 
> the middle is Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube with red,blue and gold star confetti (yes i cheated and used party supplies), i need to fix the middles because top coat strips the color from the confetti and i just did an edge touch up for the pic but it seriously looks horrible in person.
> 
> and the index in Nailtini in Bloody Mary, and Salon Perfect in Sugar Cube.


 *Looks awesome! 



*



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enjoying all your patriotic manis! Getting my own 'Red, Sparkle and Blue' on for the forthcoming festivities.
> 
> All Essie: Bungle Jungle, Aruba Blue and Silver Bullions; plus a silver glitter nail art detailer to emphasize the ruffian edging.


 *Love dat sparkle! Bling bling! *







> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another simple one from me! WnW "bijou blue". I can't stop stating at them! Lol


 *Pretty! Reminds me of Zoya Charla! 



*



> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing LA Girl 3D Effects Holo polish in Dazzling Pink.


 *Gorgeous! I love it! *


----------



## lissa1307

very cute...another perfect pink!



> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing LA Girl 3D Effects Holo polish in Dazzling Pink.


----------



## Marj B

Very nice!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A simple french...i will have some wild ones for the 4th though.just bought a nice blue.
> 
> Anyway, this is Sation in of corset i'll call you and
> Salon perfect in sugar cube


----------



## Marj B

Ooooh, I love this! Great job!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th of July mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> It's not even close to being as awesome as DonnaD's, but I did my best!
> 
> _(I'm not done editing all of the pictures yet, but there will be a few more in my blog on Wednesday)_


----------



## CaseyR

I believe this was done with shades of American Apparel Nail Lacquer.  Some of the nail techs from Pinky's Nails in Toronto had a booth set up for T.O. Pride and were doing rainbow sets, so I figured I'd stop by and get into the spirit of things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

> Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I believe this was done with shades of American Apparel Nail Lacquer.  Some of the nail techs from Pinky's Nails in Toronto had a booth set up for T.O. Pride and were doing rainbow sets, so I figured I'd stop by and get into the spirit of things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOVE!!


----------



## CaseyR

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  As much as I liked the red shade of my OPI Nicole polish that I was already wearing, I had them redo my nails as rainbow was much more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Here's my lackluster, half hearted attempt at a simple 4th of July mani. I haven't cleaned it up yet so it looks a bit messy. Fireworks looks so much better in person!





Zoya Tallulah and Hard Candy Fireworks. Tallulah is amazing, and opaque in one coat. Fireworks is hard to work with..pretty, but too thick and chunky. Looks a billion times better than in this terrible picture, though...


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my lackluster, half hearted attempt at a simple 4th of July mani. I haven't cleaned it up yet so it looks a bit messy. Fireworks looks so much better in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Tallulah and Hard Candy Fireworks. Tallulah is amazing, and opaque in one coat. Fireworks is hard to work with..pretty, but too thick and chunky. Looks a billion times better than in this terrible picture, though...


Awesome!  Canada Day totally came and went up here without me even thinking of trying to be festive; maybe next year I'll try something!


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOVE!!


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  As much as I liked the red shade of my OPI Nicole polish that I was already wearing, I had them redo my nails as rainbow was much more fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Feeling patriotic...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bondi New York Strawberry Fields &amp; Midnight Mystery plus Hits Atenas accents*


 I love the Strawberry Fields!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another simple one from me! WnW "bijou blue". I can't stop stating at them! Lol


 Love it!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wearing LA Girl 3D Effects Holo polish in Dazzling Pink.


 Awesome! Where do you buy LA Girl?


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my lackluster, half hearted attempt at a simple 4th of July mani. I haven't cleaned it up yet so it looks a bit messy. Fireworks looks so much better in person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Tallulah and Hard Candy Fireworks. Tallulah is amazing, and opaque in one coat. Fireworks is hard to work with..pretty, but too thick and chunky. Looks a billion times better than in this terrible picture, though...
> Awesome!  Canada Day totally came and went up here without me even thinking of trying to be festive; maybe next year I'll try something!
> 
> Have you seen O Canada by Julep? It's gorgeous. I don't know what Canadian festivities look like, and I'm not into the holidays here in the US, but O Canada is just so pretty for any time of year or any country.


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Have you seen O Canada by Julep? It's gorgeous. I don't know what Canadian festivities look like, and I'm not into the holidays here in the US, but O Canada is just so pretty for any time of year or any country.


I just looked it up on here; definitely have to try that one next!  Cool stuff!


----------



## tasertag

> Wearing LA Girl 3D Effects Holo polish in Dazzling Pink.


 I love holos. Shame cameras always have trouble capturing it. I bet it looks great in real life.


> I believe this was done with shades of American Apparel Nail Lacquer.Â  Some of the nail techs from Pinky's Nails in Toronto had a booth set up for T.O. Pride and were doing rainbow sets, so I figured I'd stop by and get into the spirit of things  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great colors.


> Here's my lackluster, half hearted attempt at a simple 4th of July mani. I haven't cleaned it up yet so it looks a bit messy. Fireworks looks so much better in person!
> 
> Zoya Tallulah and Hard Candy Fireworks. Tallulah is amazing, and opaque in one coat. Fireworks is hard to work with..pretty, but too thick and chunky. Looks a billion times better than in this terrible picture, though...


 This looks pretty. Shame fireworks is a little chunky and thick.


> Enjoying all your patriotic manis! Getting my own 'Red, Sparkle and Blue' on for the forthcoming festivities. All Essie: Bungle Jungle, Aruba Blue and Silver Bullions; plus a silver glitter nail art detailer to emphasize the ruffian edging.


 I love how you put the glitter on the ruffian edging.


----------



## sleepykat

Essie Come Here


----------



## CheshireCookie

I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL

and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL

and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it






Did you free hand that? Looks impeccable! I've been waiting to see a mani with Fuscha-istic. It's on my wishlist.


----------



## azalea97

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Awesome! Where do you buy LA Girl?


 I found them at Rite Aid  on an end cap where they put the special displays.


----------



## azalea97

I'm loving all these 4th of July mani's!  I think I may have to redo my nails for tomorrow.  Too bad I have to work tomorrow...no bbq's &amp; fireworks for me.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## azalea97

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL
> 
> and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it


 Gorgeous!  It looks professionally done.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL
> 
> and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it


 Ack! That is seriously adorable!


----------



## jesemiaud

Saw this on my FB wall this morning. Yes...I took advantage. No...I don't need any more nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I checked out, it did say that there would be delays in shipping since it's a popular promo. I chose Liberty, Kotori and Phoebe.


----------



## Cindaaayduh

EDIT: I take that back, I added a different color and it added two free in my bag. I wanted zuza so bad, but it won't add. They changed the zoya promo, you only get one color and one color from the summer color chart :/ and you don't get to choose the color either. Sign, I'm just a little late  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

omg i LOVE this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(i won't put as many ! as it will take to express my 




) it's my favorite color combo and the kitty is too cute!!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL
> 
> and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Saw this on my FB wall this morning. Yes...I took advantage. No...I don't need any more nail polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I checked out, it did say that there would be delays in shipping since it's a popular promo. I chose Liberty, Kotori and Phoebe.






Looks like a great deal. Unfortunately I already have Liberty which I am planning to use tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

EDIT: I take that back, I added a different color and it added two free in my bag. I wanted zuza so bad, but it won't add.

They changed the zoya promo, you only get one color and one color from the summer color chart :/ and you don't get to choose the color either. Sign, I'm just a little late






That's a shame they changed it! They pulled a Glossy....


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> EDIT: I take that back, I added a different color and it added two free in my bag. I wanted zuza so bad, but it won't add.
> 
> They changed the zoya promo, you only get one color and one color from the summer color chart :/ and you don't get to choose the color either. Sign, I'm just a little late


 Oh, too bad.


----------



## OiiO

That is the most adorable kitty cat manicure I have seen in a while!! &lt;3

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL

and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it 





 
Love that color! And your nails look so beautiful and healthy, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Come Here


----------



## madeupMegan

Julep McKenzie with Essie A Cut Above on the accent nail


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> EDIT: I take that back, I added a different color and it added two free in my bag. I wanted zuza so bad, but it won't add.
> 
> They changed the zoya promo, you only get one color and one color from the summer color chart :/ and you don't get to choose the color either. Sign, I'm just a little late


 Oh, that stinks! I did say there were some exclusions. But not to let you choose the colors is dumb!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Did you free hand that? Looks impeccable! I've been waiting to see a mani with Fuscha-istic. It's on my wishlist.


 Thank you! Yes, I did...I used a detail brush for the cat and two different sized dotting tools for the paw prints



It really is a gorgeous color!



> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!  It looks professionally done.





> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ack! That is seriously adorable!





> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> omg i LOVE this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(i won't put as many ! as it will take to express my
> 
> 
> 
> ) it's my favorite color combo and the kitty is too cute!!


 Thank you so much ladies!!



Well lissa, have you bought this polish yet?! LOL


----------



## DonnaD

Mine is lumpy and bumpy too.  The red and blue star glitter fingers look ok from the top but if you look at them from the side, they're like 1/4" thick from the stupid star glitter.



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> thanks! in person its all lumpy and bumpy and not in a good way,lol...


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh, that stinks! I did say there were some exclusions. But not to let you choose the colors is dumb!


 I just ordered Liberty Pixiedust w/the code LIBERTY &amp; chose Vespa Pixiedust and Paloma (a magenta jelly)  with it.  Came to $9 plus $6.95 shipping.  So, it worked great for me!  They did say my order could be delayed because they have so many orders for the Liberty Pixiedust.  But I have so many nail polishes right now I think I can wait on this order.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Scofflaw David Bowie's Bulge! It's been a number one lemming of mine and I finally got my hands on it!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you! Yes, I did...I used a detail brush for the cat and two different sized dotting tools for the paw prints
> 
> 
> 
> It really is a gorgeous color!
> 
> Thank you so much ladies!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well lissa, have you bought this polish yet?! LOL


 not yet, but its on my list...lol!! my list is becoming very long...


----------



## acostakk

> I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it :heart:


 I love this!


----------



## lissa1307

ok so the lumpy bumby stars irritated the bejesus out of me...so i decided to just paint the middle with Nailtini in Bloddy Mary and smother it in red craft glitters...lmao





its a bad pic, but its so sparkley like dorothy's slippers in person


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this!


Thank you very much!


----------



## maeiland

So here is my quick attempt at being festive for the 4th. The blue is Zoya Pixie Dust in Liberty and the red is Julie G's Frosted Gum Drop in Hot Cinnamon. They are both much more sparkly in person.


----------



## briannajo

I'm wearing Something Blue by Julep!


----------



## acostakk

> So here is my quick attempt at being festive for the 4th. The blue is Zoya Pixie Dust in Liberty and the red is Julie G's Frosted Gum Drop in Hot Cinnamon. They are both much more sparkly in person.


 Pretty!


----------



## AtomicBunny

> So here is my quick attempt at being festive for the 4th. The blue is Zoya Pixie Dust in Liberty and the red is Julie G's Frosted Gum Drop in Hot Cinnamon. They are both much more sparkly in person.


 So pretty!! Hot cinnamon has been on my wish list for awhile!


----------



## tasertag

> So here is my quick attempt at being festive for the 4th. The blue is Zoya Pixie Dust in Liberty and the red is Julie G's Frosted Gum Drop in Hot Cinnamon. They are both much more sparkly in person.


 Lovely!! I was going to do something really similar to this but I went a slightly different route. I'll take some pics tomorrow when there is hopefully some sunlight. It's been so cloudy/rainy for the last week!!!


----------



## wewearpolish

My 4th of July Mani!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally bought my first Julep polish, fireworks! (red and blue sparkle). I love the sparkle. Some people have said that Julep polishes are too thick but I found this one pretty normal.





Revlon Top Speed - Black StarJulep - FireworksCosmetic Arts - Light Blue Sparkle (these polishes have no names)(Stamping) Maybelline Color Show - Sapphire Siren (Stamping) Konad Red BM14 - stars


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ok so the lumpy bumby stars irritated the bejesus out of me...so i decided to just paint the middle with Nailtini in Bloddy Mary and smother it in red craft glitters...lmao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a bad pic, but its so sparkley like dorothy's slippers in person


 This is super cute! How did you get the fabulous red and white stripes on your pointer?


----------



## acostakk

> My 4th of July Mani!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally bought my first Julep polish, fireworks! (red and blue sparkle). I love the sparkle. Some people have said that Julep polishes are too thick but I found this one pretty normal.
> 
> Revlon Top Speed - Black Star Julep - Fireworks Cosmetic Arts - Light Blue Sparkle (these polishes have no names) (Stamping) Maybelline Color Show - Sapphire SirenÂ  (Stamping) Konad RedÂ  BM14 - stars


 Very pretty. Isn't Fireworks fun?


----------



## tasertag

> My 4th of July Mani!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally bought my first Julep polish, fireworks! (red and blue sparkle). I love the sparkle. Some people have said that Julep polishes are too thick but I found this one pretty normal.
> 
> Revlon Top Speed - Black Star Julep - Fireworks Cosmetic Arts - Light Blue Sparkle (these polishes have no names) (Stamping) Maybelline Color Show - Sapphire SirenÂ  (Stamping) Konad RedÂ  BM14 - stars


 You have perfectly shaped nails. And I love this, especially the red and blue stamped stars.


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very pretty. Isn't Fireworks fun?


 Thanks! and absolutely! I literally just became a maven so I am looking for more Julep polishes to order...whats your fav Julep color?


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have perfectly shaped nails. And I love this, especially the red and blue stamped stars.


 Thanks! It's funny because that's my left hand which for some reason always comes out pretty good...my right hand on the other hand....haha the nails on my right hand are all different sizes...as soon as I try to grow them out they chip, break etc. its super annoying!


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Great colors.


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Come Here


Love that shade!  I need to get some more Essie stuff.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Come Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that shade!  I need to get some more Essie stuff.
> 
> Thanks! I was loving it. The camera cannot capture it, though. In person, it is definitely electric, almost neon, coral. Neither my photos nor the ones online show how bright it is. It leans pinky red, but still electric coral.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *maeiland* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So here is my quick attempt at being festive for the 4th. The blue is Zoya Pixie Dust in Liberty and the red is Julie G's Frosted Gum Drop in Hot Cinnamon. They are both much more sparkly in person.


 Oh, dear. You reminded me of how much I wanted Liberty, so I ordered it with the current Zoya promo.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> EDIT: I take that back, I added a different color and it added two free in my bag. I wanted zuza so bad, but it won't add.
> 
> They changed the zoya promo, you only get one color and one color from the summer color chart :/ and you don't get to choose the color either. Sign, I'm just a little late


 Really? I ordered a few minutes ago and it let me choose which shades I wanted. Did I just coincidentally choose shades that weren't excluded? I ended up getting Liberty, Chyna, and London. However, I tried it first with Liberty, Jana, and Evvie to see if it would work with older shades, and it did.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL
> 
> and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it


 *So adorable! I love it! 



*



> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> EDIT: I take that back, I added a different color and it added two free in my bag. I wanted zuza so bad, but it won't add.
> 
> They changed the zoya promo, you only get one color and one color from the summer color chart :/ and you don't get to choose the color either. Sign, I'm just a little late


 *I added Liberty, Lola, and Asia to my cart, typed in the code, and that was that. No problems at all aside from Liberty and Lola both being popular and possibly causing a shipping delay. Weird that it went wacky on you. 



 *


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love that color! And your nails look so beautiful and healthy, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Come Here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much! They were being very healthy and strong and I was so excited. Then I accidentally closed my thumbnail in the center console of my car, and it bent till it split.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They are still healthy, but a lot shorter to compensate for the damage.


----------



## bebebree

Sinful Colors - Endless Blue!

What a perfect excuse to wear my favorite cobalt  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





+ Deborah Lippmann - Some Enchanted Evening on the ring finger

Happy 4th everyone!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL
> 
> and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it


 Wowsers, Cookie! That looks like an entry for a contest--I don't know which one, but it would be a winner. I want it. I think I could manage the paw prints with dotting tools, but the kitty would be beyond me, I think. I want to try, though. Maybe I could add a few Zzzzz's to make a sleepykat.


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I was loving it. The camera cannot capture it, though. In person, it is definitely electric, almost neon, coral. Neither my photos nor the ones online show how bright it is. It leans pinky red, but still electric coral.


I'll definitely have to pick some up.  Lately for red I've been using either OPI Nicole or the Shisem Jelly stuff that I randomly found on eBay.  They're nice, but yours is definitely more vibrant; love it!


----------



## nikkimouse

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> EDIT: I take that back, I added a different color and it added two free in my bag. I wanted zuza so bad, but it won't add.
> 
> They changed the zoya promo, you only get one color and one color from the summer color chart :/ and you don't get to choose the color either. Sign, I'm just a little late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I ordered a few minutes ago and it let me choose which shades I wanted. Did I just coincidentally choose shades that weren't excluded? I ended up getting Liberty, Chyna, and London. However, I tried it first with Liberty, Jana, and Evvie to see if it would work with older shades, and it did.
> 
> I got liberty, Storm, and Phoebe   not problems other then it said there would be a delay in shipping because of the popularity of liberty...


----------



## nikkimouse

Opi pussy galore (in person) *bouns points if you get my random reference...* Any way I love this color it is a creamy sparkling pearl pink in liquid sand texture.


----------



## Jessismith

Awe, I love your chat noir! And mine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it :heart:


 Really great red!


> Essie Come Here


----------



## Jessismith

Loving all the patriotic manis! Happy 4th all!



> ok so the lumpy bumby stars irritated the bejesus out of me...so i decided to just paint the middle with Nailtini in Bloddy Mary and smother it in red craft glitters...lmao
> 
> its a bad pic, but its so sparkley like dorothy's slippers in person





> So here is my quick attempt at being festive for the 4th. The blue is Zoya Pixie Dust in Liberty and the red is Julie G's Frosted Gum Drop in Hot Cinnamon. They are both much more sparkly in person.





> My 4th of July Mani!!!!!!!!!!!! I finally bought my first Julep polish, fireworks! (red and blue sparkle). I love the sparkle. Some people have said that Julep polishes are too thick but I found this one pretty normal.
> 
> Revlon Top Speed - Black Star Julep - Fireworks Cosmetic Arts - Light Blue Sparkle (these polishes have no names) (Stamping) Maybelline Color Show - Sapphire SirenÂ  (Stamping) Konad RedÂ  BM14 - stars


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is super cute! How did you get the fabulous red and white stripes on your pointer?


 its free hand with a small art brush


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Bored with my 4th of July colors, so I went with Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Man, this one is hard to photograph...


----------



## MissLindaJean

> Bored with my 4th of July colors, so I went with Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Man, this one is hard to photograph...


 Oooo.. gorgeous! I bought the Sally Hansen dupe, but it's not the same lol


----------



## MissLindaJean

My 4th of July mani.. not as impressive as some I'm seeing, but holiday manis are fun! Zoya America, Sinful Colors Endless Blue (ah mazing!), with Miss March Lacquer Patriot Princess! Those are my sailor scrubs in the background. . Perfect combo for work!


----------



## AtomicBunny

> My 4th of July mani.. not as impressive as some I'm seeing, but holiday manis are fun! Zoya America, Sinful Colors Endless Blue (ah mazing!), with Miss March Lacquer Patriot Princess! Those are my sailor scrubs in the background. . Perfect combo for work!


 I really like it! I like your glitter placement!


----------



## msladyday

My first attempt at "nail art" for the 4th.


----------



## DonnaD

OMG!  Adorable!  I love this.  I totally want a video tutorial on how to do the cat!  Serious.  Pretty please?!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to change my polish for my 4th of July mani, but I thought I'd share this one first before I take it off! I call it Le Chat Noir Coquin! "The Rascally Black Cat" LOL
> 
> and yes, it IS BONDI NEW YORK polish! In Fuschia-istic! I love it


----------



## Marj B

Well, here's mine and it looks so much better in person than in the pics.











They look streaky here but aren't really. It's all cheap stuff though except the Sally Cherry Red.


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bored with my 4th of July colors, so I went with Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Man, this one is hard to photograph...


 I think I may splurge and get some of the Lippmann stuff.  All the photos I've seen so far look amazing!


----------



## Cindaaayduh

My 4th mani ðŸ˜ I used Julep Tracy &amp; Fireworks, Spa Ritual "kiss the cook", and Essie Blanc.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bored with my 4th of July colors, so I went with Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Man, this one is hard to photograph...


 Pretty! 





How is the formula on that one? I just got Ray of Light and it is the goopiest, streakiest polish I have ever encountered. I need to get some thinner to see if it will help.


----------



## Marj B

Very pretty!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My 4th of July mani.. not as impressive as some I'm seeing, but holiday manis are fun! Zoya America, Sinful Colors Endless Blue (ah mazing!), with Miss March Lacquer Patriot Princess! Those are my sailor scrubs in the background. . Perfect combo for work!


----------



## Marj B

So pretty and your dotting is perfect!!



> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 4th mani ðŸ˜ I used Julep Tracy &amp; Fireworks, Spa Ritual "kiss the cook", and Essie Blanc.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *So adorable! I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> *





> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wowsers, Cookie! That looks like an entry for a contest--I don't know which one, but it would be a winner. I want it. I think I could manage the paw prints with dotting tools, but the kitty would be beyond me, I think. I want to try, though. Maybe I could add a few Zzzzz's to make a sleepykat.





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Awe, I love your chat noir! And mine





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG!  Adorable!  I love this.  I totally want a video tutorial on how to do the cat!  Serious.  Pretty please?!


 Oh my goodness everyone, ya'll are too sweet! LOL I was kind of embarrassed about the kitty, I didn't think it was my best work, but ya'll have made my day!





Here's my 4th mani I just did! I'm so excited, it's my first time to ever do a serious 4th mani









HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE!!!


----------



## acostakk

A simple look for my freshly chopped nails- Sephora by OPI The Way Tutu His Heart and Julep Fireworks. Pale, pale pink was easier to deal with than the bottle of white I have (may be time to invest in a new one). I told hubby "it's white. Just a WARM white...."


----------



## yousoldtheworld

> Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think I may splurge and get some of the Lippmann stuff.  All the photos I've seen so far look amazing!


 This is my only one, but I love it! So much prettier than it looks in my crappy phone pictures  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Bored with my 4th of July colors, so I went with Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Man, this one is hard to photograph...


 Polishes that tend to be the hardest to photograph are usually the prettiest. This is on my wishlist.


> My 4th of July mani.. not as impressive as some I'm seeing, but holiday manis are fun! Zoya America, Sinful Colors Endless Blue (ah mazing!), with Miss March Lacquer Patriot Princess! Those are my sailor scrubs in the background. . Perfect combo for work!





> My first attempt at "nail art" for the 4th.





> Well, here's mine and it looks so much better in person than in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look streaky here but aren't really. It's all cheap stuff though except the Sally Cherry Red.





> My 4th mani ðŸ˜ I used Julep Tracy &amp; Fireworks, Spa Ritual "kiss the cook", and Essie Blanc.





> Oh my goodness everyone, ya'll are too sweet! LOL I was kind of embarrassed about the kitty, I didn't think it was my best work, but ya'll have made my day! :icon_redf Here's my 4th mani I just did! I'm so excited, it's my first time to ever do a serious 4th mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> HAPPY 4TH OF JULY EVERYONE!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> A simple look for my freshly chopped nails- Sephora by OPI The Way Tutu His Heart and Julep Fireworks. Pale, pale pink was easier to deal with than the bottle of white I have (may be time to invest in a new one). I told hubby "it's white. Just a WARM white...."


 I'm loving all of the festive nails! They all look FABULOUS!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the formula on that one? I just got Ray of Light and it is the goopiest, streakiest polish I have ever encountered. I need to get some thinner to see if it will help.


 It is a bit goopy, but I've used much goopier. I found it hard to work with at first...but I've found that it is best with 3 super thin coats. The first one looks just awful, very little color, very little glitter, but coats 2 and 3 turn it gorgeous. Thicker coats are disastrous with this one! It was a learning curve for me, as I normally do medium/thick coats!


----------



## tasertag

Here is my Independence Day nails! I was doing a lot of cooking in the morning and already found chips by the afternoon :_( I used Zoya Chyna, Liberty and Trixie. Hope you all had a great holiday.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is my Independence Day nails! I was doing a lot of cooking in the morning and already found chips by the afternoon :_( I used Zoya Chyna, Liberty and Trixie. Hope you all had a great holiday.


 ahhhh so pretty!!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is my Independence Day nails! I was doing a lot of cooking in the morning and already found chips by the afternoon :_( I used Zoya Chyna, Liberty and Trixie. Hope you all had a great holiday.


 Love it! I really need to add Chyna to my collection.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the formula on that one? I just got Ray of Light and it is the goopiest, streakiest polish I have ever encountered. I need to get some thinner to see if it will help.
> It is a bit goopy, but I've used much goopier. I found it hard to work with at first...but I've found that it is best with 3 super thin coats. The first one looks just awful, very little color, very little glitter, but coats 2 and 3 turn it gorgeous. Thicker coats are disastrous with this one! It was a learning curve for me, as I normally do medium/thick coats!
> 
> 
> I usually use thin coats, but Essie Come Here wanted thick coats. It's pretty much a neon, so maybe that's why the formula was so different.


----------



## acostakk

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Here is my Independence Day nails! I was doing a lot of cooking in the morning and already found chips by the afternoon :_( I used Zoya Chyna, Liberty and Trixie. Hope you all had a great holiday.


 Love! Stupid chips.  I just scrubbed the kitchen.  Terrified to exam my hands too closely.


----------



## MissTrix

My first attempt at water marbling...









Bondi New York "Lady Liberty", "Botanical Beauty", "The Limelight", and "Strawberry Fields" over a white base coat


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first attempt at water marbling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi New York "Lady Liberty", "Botanical Beauty", "The Limelight", and "Strawberry Fields" over a white base coat


 Really pretty! Love the colour combo!


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first attempt at water marbling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi New York "Lady Liberty", "Botanical Beauty", "The Limelight", and "Strawberry Fields" over a white base coat


 This is so extremely cute! I love the color combo


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Wow, such pretty manis!

My nails right now are just clear:





I just wanted a break from color and just have something natural and shiny...so, here it is. My natural nails. Not sure if you've seen them before or not.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

I'm wearing  Zoya Faye today. It's really pretty! Another one that is hard to capture - mauvey purple with a ton of gold shimmer.


----------



## jesemiaud

I'm wearing Julep Angela topped with Julep Adele and oh my goodness how pretty. I can't get a decent picture to save my life, but I highly recommend the combo!


----------



## acostakk

> My first attempt at water marbling...
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi New York "Lady Liberty", "Botanical Beauty", "The Limelight", and "Strawberry Fields" over a white base coat


 Gorgeous!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahhhh so pretty!!





> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love it! I really need to add Chyna to my collection.





> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love! Stupid chips.  I just scrubbed the kitchen.  Terrified to exam my hands too closely.


 
Thank you!! I was able to patch my chips seams easier to patch up with the Pixie Dust as compared to regular cremes.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first attempt at water marbling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi New York "Lady Liberty", "Botanical Beauty", "The Limelight", and "Strawberry Fields" over a white base coat


 For a first marble attempt, I think it's very successful. Did you add the little heart details or was it from the marbling? I think it's a nice touch.



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing  Zoya Faye today. It's really pretty! Another one that is hard to capture - mauvey purple with a ton of gold shimmer.


 Beautiful color


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first attempt at water marbling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi New York "Lady Liberty", "Botanical Beauty", "The Limelight", and "Strawberry Fields" over a white base coat


This is so pretty!!!!! I love the colors you used and the little heart accents! Where can I buy Bondi New York? Is that like an indie polish?


----------



## lissa1307

New mani..

Hard Candy in Little Hottie

and a gradient of Hard Candy Celebrate Sequins (its such a cute little holo glitter...hard to capture the effect in a pic though)


----------



## AtomicBunny

> New mani.. Hard Candy in Little Hottie and a gradient of Hard Candy Celebrate Sequins (its such a cute little holo glitter...hard to capture the effect in a pic though)


 Very pretty and mesmerizing!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very pretty and mesmerizing!


 you should see it in the sun...lol...i stared at it for almost two hours on a long trip back to town this morning from work


----------



## Lolo22

Beautiful!  Ooo and it's making me crave some rainbow sherbet! lol







> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first attempt at water marbling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi New York "Lady Liberty", "Botanical Beauty", "The Limelight", and "Strawberry Fields" over a white base coat


----------



## Lolo22

Here's my first attempt ever with nail strips.  I dont think I have quite the knack for them yet, since it took me quite awhile to get them all trimmed and there's still some creases





Nail Rock cheetah wraps and Color Club Reign in Spain


----------



## acostakk

> Here's my first attempt ever with nail strips.Â  I dont think I have quite the knack for them yet, since it took me quite awhile to get them all trimmed and there's still some creases :fad: Nail Rock cheetah wraps and Color Club Reign in Spain


 I'm not usually a fan of animal prints,but this is really cute!


----------



## acostakk

> New mani.. Hard Candy in Little Hottie and a gradient of Hard Candy Celebrate Sequins (its such a cute little holo glitter...hard to capture the effect in a pic though)


 So pretty! So sparkly. I'd have a hard time driving with this on. Another addition to my Hard Candy wish list.


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New mani..
> 
> Hard Candy in Little Hottie
> 
> and a gradient of Hard Candy Celebrate Sequins (its such a cute little holo glitter...hard to capture the effect in a pic though)


 So pretty! I wish my nails would all stay the same length so I could try a glitter top French manicure like this!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing  Zoya Faye today. It's really pretty! Another one that is hard to capture - mauvey purple with a ton of gold shimmer.


 This looks really similar to Orly Ingenue! Love it!


----------



## DonnaD

Does this mean I get my video tutorial????



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness everyone, ya'll are too sweet! LOL I was kind of embarrassed about the kitty, I didn't think it was my best work, but ya'll have made my day!


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my first attempt ever with nail strips.  I dont think I have quite the knack for them yet, since it took me quite awhile to get them all trimmed and there's still some creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail Rock cheetah wraps and Color Club Reign in Spain


 it looks so subtle on you, is that just the camera? looks great! i tried it the other day and still think it's too bright for my hands - definitely on my toes though!


----------



## DonnaD

I did some poofy flowers on a background of Big Spender by Essie.  I was sitting in front of a fan and the white got stringy as I was dotting so I just let it swirl on the nail.  I thought it actually looked kind of cool.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first attempt at water marbling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi New York "Lady Liberty", "Botanical Beauty", "The Limelight", and "Strawberry Fields" over a white base coat


 OMG BONDI AWESOMENESS!!! lol Those colors look really gorgeous with each other!



> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing  Zoya Faye today. It's really pretty! Another one that is hard to capture - mauvey purple with a ton of gold shimmer.


 OOOooooo, I LOVE this shade! It's beautiful



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New mani..
> 
> Hard Candy in Little Hottie
> 
> and a gradient of Hard Candy Celebrate Sequins (its such a cute little holo glitter...hard to capture the effect in a pic though)


 Loving the sparkle! It looks like diamonds!



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my first attempt ever with nail strips.  I dont think I have quite the knack for them yet, since it took me quite awhile to get them all trimmed and there's still some creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail Rock cheetah wraps and Color Club Reign in Spain


 I think you did a fantastic job! I especially love the color you used with it!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did some poofy flowers on a background of Big Spender by Essie.  I was sitting in front of a fan and the white got stringy as I was dotting so I just let it swirl on the nail.  I thought it actually looked kind of cool.


 Oh my, you mean you didn't plan that?! Haha! I thought you did, it's so pretty and artsy! Love it!


----------



## Lolo22

Thank you!  I have some SH, Incoco and Essie ones that seem less plastic-y than these ones, so I think those will be easier to use.  Barbyechick -you're right, my iphone always dulls my pics and the light in my office is horrible too!  It is definitely brighter than it's showing up but I like it for accent nails and I cant wait to use it on my toes too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm not usually a fan of animal prints,but this is really cute!





> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it looks so subtle on you, is that just the camera? looks great! i tried it the other day and still think it's too bright for my hands - definitely on my toes though!





> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you did a fantastic job! I especially love the color you used with it!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really pretty! Love the colour combo!
Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is so extremely cute! I love the color combo




Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gorgeous!
*Thanks everyone! 



*
 

Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For a first marble attempt, I think it's very successful. Did you add the little heart details or was it from the marbling? I think it's a nice touch.

*Thanks! I'm so proud of myself! I added the hearts using a stencil to break up the larger swatches of color. *







> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is so pretty!!!!! I love the colors you used and the little heart accents! Where can I buy Bondi New York? Is that like an indie polish?


 *Thank you! Bondi is a relatively new company. Their colors and formulas are to die for! You can buy them via their website, http://www.bondinewyork.com/ . They also just launched a subscription service that begins shipping in August that you can sign up for. *







> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful!  Ooo and it's making me crave some rainbow sherbet! lol


 *Reminds me of rainbow sherbet too! lol*



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG BONDI AWESOMENESS!!! lol Those colors look really gorgeous with each other!


 *I couldn't decide between them so I used them all! I'm sure you can relate. lol 



*


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing  Zoya Faye today. It's really pretty! Another one that is hard to capture - mauvey purple with a ton of gold shimmer.


 *Beautiful! Faye is such a gorgeous polish! *



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Julep Angela topped with Julep Adele and oh my goodness how pretty. I can't get a decent picture to save my life, but I highly recommend the combo!


 *I'm going to have to try this combo. I want to put Adele on top of everything! lol*

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New mani..

Hard Candy in Little Hottie

and a gradient of Hard Candy Celebrate Sequins (its such a cute little holo glitter...hard to capture the effect in a pic though)












*LOVE! **



*



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my first attempt ever with nail strips.  I dont think I have quite the knack for them yet, since it took me quite awhile to get them all trimmed and there's still some creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail Rock cheetah wraps and Color Club Reign in Spain


 *Love the combo of leopard and coral! *







> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did some poofy flowers on a background of Big Spender by Essie.  I was sitting in front of a fan and the white got stringy as I was dotting so I just let it swirl on the nail.  I thought it actually looked kind of cool.


 *Gorgeous! The swirls look awesome and intentional! *


----------



## Jessismith

> Well, here's mine and it looks so much better in person than in the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look streaky here but aren't really. It's all cheap stuff though except the Sally Cherry Red.


 Whoa, that's tremendous!!


----------



## Jessismith

These brights are so sweet and tart they make my teeth ache! Hurts so good! Of course, the images do not pic up the neon well. Th-P: Finger Paints - Iconic Orange, China Glaze - Life's a Beach, Nina Ultra Pro - Pearly Brights, Orly - Beach Cruiser, China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy Fluorescent light:



Natural indoor light:


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> These brights are so sweet and tart they make my teeth ache! Hurts so good!
> 
> Of course, the images do not pic up the neon well.
> 
> Th-P: Finger Paints - Iconic Orange, China Glaze - Life's a Beach, Nina Ultra Pro - Pearly Brights, Orly - Beach Cruiser, China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy
> 
> Fluorescent light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural indoor light:


OMG......I LOVE THIS! It's the perfect mix for Summer!!!!!


----------



## DonnaD

When the first accidental string went down,, I was seriously bummed but it kept happening because of the fan and I gave up and just let it swirl.  It was kind of a pretty accident.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh my, you mean you didn't plan that?! Haha! I thought you did, it's so pretty and artsy! Love it!


----------



## acostakk

> I did some poofy flowers on a background of Big Spender by Essie. Â I was sitting in front of a fan and the white got stringy as I was dotting so I just let it swirl on the nail. Â I thought it actually looked kind of cool.


 Pretty flowers. And I'm really liking the background color


----------



## acostakk

> These brights are so sweet and tart they make my teeth ache! Hurts so good! Of course, the images do not pic up the neon well. Th-P: Finger Paints - Iconic Orange, China Glaze - Life's a Beach, Nina Ultra Pro - Pearly Brights, Orly - Beach Cruiser, China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy Fluorescent light:
> 
> 
> 
> Natural indoor light:


 WOW!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Okay...super messy because I decided randomly what to do and was only half paying attention and haven't cleaned it up but...





Essie mezmerised (blue)

Sally Hansen Celeb City (silver)

OPI Polka.com (obvs glitter, lol)


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> These brights are so sweet and tart they make my teeth ache! Hurts so good!
> 
> Of course, the images do not pic up the neon well.
> 
> Th-P: Finger Paints - Iconic Orange, China Glaze - Life's a Beach, Nina Ultra Pro - Pearly Brights, Orly - Beach Cruiser, China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy
> 
> Fluorescent light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural indoor light:


  oh i am in love with this neon!!!


----------



## madeupMegan

A simple neutral NOTD





Sephora by OPI Nonfat Soy Half Caff

A bit on the sheet side, but it was a nice break from my usual brights.


----------



## Ravnfyr

Opi's "My Pointe Exactly" layered with Disney's "Mistress of Evil".


----------



## wamz

Hows this girls??? Suggest me good shades for my skin tone!!!


----------



## amandah

Zoya-Lo topped with Enchanteds Djinn


----------



## lissa1307

very pretty



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya-Lo topped with Enchanteds Djinn


----------



## Cindaaayduh

Weekend change up! I used Julep Karen &amp; Dianna. I also used a stamper with Alfre and toppe with Camille. I got a bunch of Juleps and I need to use them.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New mani..
> 
> Hard Candy in Little Hottie
> 
> and a gradient of Hard Candy Celebrate Sequins (its such a cute little holo glitter...hard to capture the effect in a pic though)


 Love the glitter tips! great accent.



> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my first attempt ever with nail strips.  I dont think I have quite the knack for them yet, since it took me quite awhile to get them all trimmed and there's still some creases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nail Rock cheetah wraps and Color Club Reign in Spain


 Cute leopard print! Stick ons are totally worth it for a pattern like that.



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I did some poofy flowers on a background of Big Spender by Essie.  I was sitting in front of a fan and the white got stringy as I was dotting so I just let it swirl on the nail.  I thought it actually looked kind of cool.


 I do like the added effect you had from the stringy polish!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> These brights are so sweet and tart they make my teeth ache! Hurts so good!
> 
> Of course, the images do not pic up the neon well.
> 
> Th-P: Finger Paints - Iconic Orange, China Glaze - Life's a Beach, Nina Ultra Pro - Pearly Brights, Orly - Beach Cruiser, China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy
> 
> Fluorescent light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural indoor light:


 So pretty!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Okay...super messy because I decided randomly what to do and was only half paying attention and haven't cleaned it up but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie mezmerised (blue)
> 
> Sally Hansen Celeb City (silver)
> 
> OPI Polka.com (obvs glitter, lol)


 Looks great!



> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A simple neutral NOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora by OPI Nonfat Soy Half Caff
> 
> A bit on the sheet side, but it was a nice break from my usual brights.


 I think this compliments your skin nicely!



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya-Lo topped with Enchanteds Djinn


 I like this holo! Is the EP Djinn a pink tone or clear?



> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Weekend change up! I used Julep Karen &amp; Dianna. I also used a stamper with Alfre and toppe with Camille. I got a bunch of Juleps and I need to use them.


 I need to practice stamping. I like this!


----------



## wewearpolish

Current Mani!

Maybelline Color Show Polka Dots â€“ Clearly Spotted Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear â€“ White On Butterfly Sticker â€“ Fingâ€™rs? (can't remember where I bought these lol)


----------



## amandah

@ tasertag- djinn is clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

MMmmm...I love holo topcoats!


----------



## tasertag

> Current Mani! Maybelline Color Show Polka Dots â€“ Clearly Spotted Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear â€“ White On Butterfly Sticker â€“ Fingâ€™rs? (can't remember where I bought these lol)


 So pretty! Your nails look so long!


> @ tasertag- djinn is clear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OOOO that's awesome.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Still need to clean them up, but today I'm feelin' Zoya Mimi and Zuza.


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *Cindaaayduh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Weekend change up! I used Julep Karen &amp; Dianna. I also used a stamper with Alfre and toppe with Camille. I got a bunch of Juleps and I need to use them.


 This looks great.  I love Dianna.  I know what you mean w/having to use up new Julep NP, they seem to be additive!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Added Zoya Gilda to my mani...now I call it my rock star mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It needs to be cleaned up, but it's definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Still need to clean them up, but today I'm feelin' Zoya Mimi and Zuza.


 Love this! Purple and blue are my favs!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love the glitter tips! great accent.
> 
> Cute leopard print! Stick ons are totally worth it for a pattern like that.
> 
> I do like the added effect you had from the stringy polish!
> 
> So pretty!
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> I think this compliments your skin nicely!
> 
> I like this holo! Is the EP Djinn a pink tone or clear?
> 
> I need to practice stamping. I like this!


 Thanks! I'm pretty pleased with the colour as well!


----------



## Cindaaayduh

> This looks great. Â I love Dianna. Â I know what you mean w/having to use up new Julep NP, they seem to be additive!Â


Ahhh yes, I got a bunch during their warehouse sale &amp; received the 1/2 coupon from the text. I caved n got a bunch of colors. 5.60 is a pretty good price &amp; the free shipping... I have issue when it comes to sells. I'll buy it even if I don't need it.


----------



## OiiO

That's absolutely gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Current Mani!
> 
> Maybelline Color Show Polka Dots â€“ Clearly Spotted Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear â€“ White On Butterfly Sticker â€“ Fingâ€™rs? (can't remember where I bought these lol)


----------



## ohmywurd

Pre cleanup DP "Wuv Twu Wuv" with DP "Drop Your Sword" as a accent nail. I'm in love.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pre cleanup DP "Wuv Twu Wuv" with DP "Drop Your Sword" as a accent nail. I'm in love.


 Princess Bride inspired nail polish? I die! I want all of these...too bad it's not in the budget. womp, womp.


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pre cleanup DP "Wuv Twu Wuv" with DP "Drop Your Sword" as a accent nail. I'm in love.


 Mawrige is what bwings us togewa today.  Mawrige, that bwessed awangement, that dweam wifin a dweam... and wuv, twu wuv, will fowow you forewa... so tweasure your wuv.

Oh, please tell me there's an "As you wish" polish too.  I'd like to have an excuse to watch The Princess Bride while painting my nails.  Where might one purchase these wuvwy nail powishes?


----------



## DonnaD

That is gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Current Mani!
> 
> Maybelline Color Show Polka Dots â€“ Clearly Spotted Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear â€“ White On Butterfly Sticker â€“ Fingâ€™rs? (can't remember where I bought these lol)


----------



## DonnaD

I love it.  So sparkly!



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya-Lo topped with Enchanteds Djinn


----------



## Jessismith

L'Oreal Stroke of Midnight


----------



## meaganola

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mawrige is what bwings us togewa today.  Mawrige, that bwessed awangement, that dweam wifin a dweam... and wuv, twu wuv, will fowow you forewa... so tweasure your wuv.
> 
> Oh, please tell me there's an "As you wish" polish too.  I'd like to have an excuse to watch The Princess Bride while painting my nails.  Where might one purchase these wuvwy nail powishes?


 My brother is an ordained minister of the atheist-who-can-perform-marriages variety, and when he was in high school, he was *very* active in theatre.  Oh, and he occasionally grows out '70s-Neil-Young-style muttonchops.  He combined all of these things a few years ago and performed a _Princess Bride_ wedding ceremony in character.  

Right now, I am NOT WEARING ANY NAIL POLISH!  I took it off yesterday morning and didn't bother reapplying because I was going to put a Helmer together today, and I got distracted organizing things once it was done.  I think this is the longest I've gone without polished nails in at least two years.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L'Oreal Stroke of Midnight


 Oooh, I love this!


----------



## hiheather

Been so long since I've done my nails. Gave them some much needed love today and fell in love with Nubar polish! Orange - Nubar Hot Orange Glitter - Salon Perfect Bang


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Mawrige is what bwings us togewa today.  Mawrige, that bwessed awangement, that dweam wifin a dweam... and wuv, twu wuv, will fowow you forewa... so tweasure your wuv.
> 
> Oh, please tell me there's an "As you wish" polish too.  I'd like to have an excuse to watch The Princess Bride while painting my nails.  Where might one purchase these wuvwy nail powishes?
> My brother is an ordained minister of the atheist-who-can-perform-marriages variety, and when he was in high school, he was *very* active in theatre.  Oh, and he occasionally grows out '70s-Neil-Young-style muttonchops.  He combined all of these things a few years ago and performed a _Princess Bride_ wedding ceremony in character.
> 
> Your brother sounds AWESOME!!!!


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Current Mani!
> 
> Maybelline Color Show Polka Dots â€“ Clearly Spotted Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear â€“ White On Butterfly Sticker â€“ Fingâ€™rs? (can't remember where I bought these lol)





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So pretty! Your nails look so long!
> 
> OOOO that's awesome.





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's absolutely gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is gorgeous!


 Thanks guys!!!!! And yea, my nails are pretty long right now. I like them at the length they are now but any longer and I tend to find them annoying...I want to cut them soon though...I feel like every time I want to grow them out they end up breaking on me lol


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Current Mani!
> 
> Maybelline Color Show Polka Dots â€“ Clearly Spotted Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear â€“ White On Butterfly Sticker â€“ Fingâ€™rs? (can't remember where I bought these lol)


 This is great! I really want to try white tips with black glitter; thanks for the idea.


----------



## nikkimouse

First time doing a tape stencil. I'm learning so much from you wonderful ladies. Used opi "chic from ears to tail" for the base accent nail opi liquid sand "magazine cover mouse" and the heart in opi " innie minnie mightie bow" I'm still playing with my couture de minnie set.


----------



## sleepykat

Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L'Oreal Stroke of Midnight


 I love a dark polish like this one.  It looks great!  Someone please stop me from buying this color. 



> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Been so long since I've done my nails. Gave them some much needed love today and fell in love with Nubar polish!
> 
> Orange - Nubar Hot Orange
> 
> Glitter - Salon Perfect Bang


 Love the orange.



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules


 Wow, love this. So pretty.


----------



## Lolo22

> Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules


 Ooo so sparkley! Looks like a disco ball  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan

Essie Play Date, definitely one of my fav purples!


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules











So pretty! It sort of looks textured...is it?


----------



## OiiO

Finally jumped on the caviar mani bandwagon.

This is Primark Embellish Polish 3D Manicure nail caviar kit, I don't think it has a shade name, but it's the pure black one.


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally jumped on the caviar mani bandwagon.

This is Primark Embellish Polish 3D Manicure nail caviar kit, I don't think it has a shade name, but it's the pure black one.






OMG this looks great. I haven't tried the caviar nails yet. I'm just nervous about removal...


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG this looks great. I haven't tried the caviar nails yet. I'm just nervous about removal...


 Don't worry about the removal, they'll pretty much remove themselves after two hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This mani is very cute but absolutely not practical.


----------



## DonnaD

I picked up a Sinful Shine called Forget Now.  It's a raspberry jelly with prismatic sparkles and it is GORG!    Three coats to get this opacity which still shows visible nail line...it could do with maybe some pink undies.  The formula is awesome and really easy to apply.  I took a couple of pics in natural light which I still don't think captures it properly.


----------



## pinkgemini

Essie Madison Ave-hue with Nicole for OPI You're An Angel then NYC Starry Silver Glitter (I think) on my ring finger. Excuse the chip, I went to touch up/ clean up and started experimenting instead!


----------



## lissa1307

i like this, i hadn't tried these yet either...shame about the 2 hour self removal though.lol



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Finally jumped on the caviar mani bandwagon.
> 
> This is Primark Embellish Polish 3D Manicure nail caviar kit, I don't think it has a shade name, but it's the pure black one.


----------



## lissa1307

very pretty...like ive said many times im a sucker for all things pinktastic!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I picked up a Sinful Shine called Forget Now.  It's a raspberry jelly with prismatic sparkles and it is GORG!    Three coats to get this opacity which still shows visible nail line...it could do with maybe some pink undies.  The formula is awesome and really easy to apply.  I took a couple of pics in natural light which I still don't think captures it properly.


----------



## ohmywurd

> Mawrige is what bwings us togewa today. Â Mawrige, that bwessed awangement, that dweam wifin a dweam... and wuv, twu wuv, will fowow you forewa... so tweasure your wuv. Oh, please tell me there's an "As you wish" polish too. Â I'd like to have an excuse to watch The Princess Bride while painting my nails. Â Where might one purchase these wuvwy nail powishes?


 There is! It's Dollish Polish! She's restocking her Princess Bride Collection on July 16th. There are 14 colors but I only have those two and "As You Wish"


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules


Love this color!!!!!


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't worry about the removal, they'll pretty much remove themselves after two hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This mani is very cute but absolutely not practical.


 This made me laugh!  Your nails looked great in the photo though!


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *ohmywurd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Mawrige is what bwings us togewa today.  Mawrige, that bwessed awangement, that dweam wifin a dweam... and wuv, twu wuv, will fowow you forewa... so tweasure your wuv.
> 
> Oh, please tell me there's an "As you wish" polish too.  I'd like to have an excuse to watch The Princess Bride while painting my nails.  Where might one purchase these wuvwy nail powishes?
> There is! It's Dollish Polish! She's restocking her Princess Bride Collection on July 16th. There are 14 colors but I only have those two and "As You Wish"
> 
> That wouldn't happen to be one of those brands that you have to order within like an hour of it being stocked, is it?


----------



## lissa1307

new mani....

color club "reign in spain", essie "play date", and salon perfect in "sugar cube"


----------



## ohmywurd

> That wouldn't happen to be one of those brands that you have to order within like an hour of it being stocked, is it?


 Not quite but same day is safest! I ordered mine about four hours after and got everything I wanted, except I had to get a mini of one but it wasn't too big of a deal to me.


----------



## tasertag

> Don't worry about the removal, they'll pretty much remove themselves after two hours  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This mani is very cute but absolutely not practical.


 LOL. Good for a night out I guess.


----------



## Jessismith

Really pretty! Love the glossy black.



> Finally jumped on the caviar mani bandwagon. This is Primark Embellish Polish 3D Manicure nail caviar kit, I don't think it has a shade name, but it's the pure black one.


 Great color combo!


> new mani.... color club "reign in spain", essie "play date", and salon perfect in "sugar cube"


----------



## acostakk

I've been curious about Sparitual, so when I found one for $4 at Marshals..... Sparitual Dreams Becoming Reality with Orly Mermaid Tale Natural light:




Indoors:



I think I may actually like this better in artificial light, which is a first!


----------



## tasertag

> I've been curious about Sparitual, so when I found one for $4 at Marshals..... Sparitual Dreams Becoming Reality with Orly Mermaid Tale Natural light:
> 
> 
> 
> Indoors:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I may actually like this better in artificial light, which is a first!


 From the pictures, I think it looks nice indoors and out. I saw it at Marshals too but it was an ugly brown copper looking color.


----------



## amandah

> Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules


 Holy sparkles! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

> new mani.... color club "reign in spain", essie "play date", and salon perfect in "sugar cube"


 Love the color combo. So summery  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Malia + Jindie Nails Taste Like Snozberries


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Malia + Jindie Nails Taste Like Snozberries


 Dreamy!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, love this. So pretty.
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'm rather in love with it. I like that you can see the rainbows even with a phone camera, bad lighting, and before the blurring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ooo so sparkley! Looks like a disco ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! That's what I said to my husband right after application: "Baby, baby, look--I'm wearing a disco ball on my nails!" I got this in a set of seven Color Club polishes at TJ Maxx; the whole set was $9.99, and worth it for this polish alone. The base color wasn't necessary, the polish can stand on its own as far as coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Play Date, definitely one of my fav purples!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed--I think Play Date is one of the best purple polishes ever! It's like the colors Purple and Lavender had a miracle baby together. It looks great in photos, and at least twice as great in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! It sort of looks textured...is it?
> 
> Thanks! No, it was perfectly smooth. The sparkle just jumps out so much that it seems like it must be 3D. I wasn't expecting much with this polish, because I got it for cheap and hadn't obsessively looked up swatches like I usually do, but I love it.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Love this color!!!!!
> 
> Thanks! Me, too. If you see it somewhere, grab it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy sparkles! I love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah--holy sparkles, Batman! My husband had to listen to me giggle gleefully over gorgeous glitter like a little girl. My brother's girlfriend is a polish addict, too (her poor wallet; I introduced her to indie polishes), so she 'squee'd' with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## jesemiaud

OPI Liquid Sand The Impossible topped with Julep Adele. I may be putting Adele on everything for a while, lol.


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Malia + Jindie Nails Taste Like Snozberries


 Beautiful!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Feelin' neons today. Andrea's Choice in Ringmaster, Spectacle, and Tightrope.  They are super bright, so they don't play too nicely with the camera, lol.


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Feelin' neons today. Andrea's Choice in Ringmaster, Spectacle, and Tightrope.  They are super bright, so they don't play too nicely with the camera, lol.










These look great together. Brights are perfect for the summer.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Wow, some gorgeous manis out there!  Was away for a few days and had pages and pages to scroll through!  

Here's another pinky coral manicure:  Essie Peach Daiquiri.  It's much pinker than it appears in the photo.


----------



## DonnaD

I adore the length and shape of your nails.  It's my idea of nail perfection.



> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow, some gorgeous manis out there!  Was away for a few days and had pages and pages to scroll through!
> 
> Here's another pinky coral manicure:  Essie Peach Daiquiri.  It's much pinker than it appears in the photo.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I adore the length and shape of your nails.  It's my idea of nail perfection.


 I know right? They're beautiful! And this crazy woman calls them "hooker nails"! More like gorgeous 50's nails, when women wore pearls, dresses, lipstick and heels to dinner. Oh how I love that decade (fashion-wise).


----------



## DonnaD

Lol!  My idea of hooker nails involves those downward curved, long-as-hell fake nails painted red....although, I do have a friend who wears her nails that way and she's not a hooker.  Maybe I watch too much tv...I don't know any actual hookers 








> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right? They're beautiful! And this crazy woman calls them "hooker nails"! More like gorgeous 50's nails, when women wore pearls, dresses, lipstick and heels to dinner. Oh how I love that decade (fashion-wise).


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm wearing L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented (2 coats) and OPI Can't Let Go (1 coat because I didn't want it to be too dark)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I adore the length and shape of your nails.  It's my idea of nail perfection.





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know right? They're beautiful! And this crazy woman calls them "hooker nails"! More like gorgeous 50's nails, when women wore pearls, dresses, lipstick and heels to dinner. Oh how I love that decade (fashion-wise).


 Thank you ladies!!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lol!  My idea of hooker nails involves those downward curved, long-as-hell fake nails painted red....although, I do have a friend who wears her nails that way and she's not a hooker.  Maybe I watch too much tv...I don't know any actual hookers


 Ha ha--you'll have to scroll back a zillion pages to see the scary hooker nails that  Oiio is referencing.  My nails were longer than usual and painted with some serious *RED *from Julep.


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules


Very cool!  I'm a big fan of anything holographic/sparkly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol  I've been looking online to try to find some cool holographic polish, although I keep debating on which type to try.


----------



## Jessismith

Lovely!



> Wow, some gorgeous manis out there! Â Was away for a few days and had pages and pages to scroll through! Â  Here's another pinky coral manicure: Â Essie Peach Daiquiri. Â It's muchÂ pinker than it appears in the photo.Â


----------



## lissa1307

Sation- Of Corset I'll Call You

Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear- Black Out

Salon Perfect- Sugar Cube


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sation- Of Corset I'll Call You
> 
> Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear- Black Out
> 
> Salon Perfect- Sugar Cube


 Cute! It makes me want cookies somehow.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club (no name on the bottle, but I'm pretty sure it's Magic Attraction) over Zoya Jules
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool!  I'm a big fan of anything holographic/sparkly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol  I've been looking online to try to find some cool holographic polish, although I keep debating on which type to try.
> 
> Thanks! I'm a big fan, too. Do you know if you prefer a linear (where it looks like a bent rainbow) or a scattered (like the one I'm wearing above) holo? I don't have a lot of holos yet, but I've seen a lot of awesome ones on shop.llarowe.com; brands like Jade, Joss, Ozotic, Ludurana, HITS, A England, Glitter Gal, Color Club.


----------



## wewearpolish

New Mani!


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sation- Of Corset I'll Call You
> 
> Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear- Black Out
> 
> Salon Perfect- Sugar Cube


This is too cute! Did you use a dotting tool for the dots?


----------



## AtomicBunny

> New Mani!


 Oh my gosh, that's lovely!!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Mani!


 Adorable!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Adorable!  What color is on the tip? 



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Mani!


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Adorable!  What color is on the tip?


Thanks! It's Milani's pink out loud!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is too cute! Did you use a dotting tool for the dots?


 i used a bobby pin


----------



## DonnaD

I love colourful french tips.  I don't wear them often because I have horrible ridges on one of my nails.  This is gorgeous.



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Mani!


----------



## Lolo22

Wowzers! This is so pretty!!  Beautiful job!



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Mani!


----------



## Jessismith

Super cute!



> New Mani!


----------



## lissa1307

very cute! what polish did you use for your tips?



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Mani!


----------



## Jessismith

Revlon Colorstay Wild Strawberry over Rich Raspberry I can see I need some cuticle cream STAT!


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i used a bobby pin


omg thats so clever haha i never would have thought of that


----------



## tasertag

> Revlon Colorstay Wild Strawberry over Rich Raspberry I can see I need some cuticle cream STAT!


 I've been pretty good lately about keeping my cuticles moisturized. I keep oil at work and I apply the Burt Bees stuff every night. Works like a charm.


----------



## Marj B

Ooh I love this! So pretty and feminine! Your nails are gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Mani!


----------



## Marj B

Very pretty, I love the colors!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented (2 coats) and OPI Can't Let Go (1 coat because I didn't want it to be too dark)


----------



## Marj B

DonnaD, get a good buffer and buff out those ridges carefully. I just did one of mine yesterday with a fine nail board cuz I can't find my buffer!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love colourful french tips.  I don't wear them often because I have horrible ridges on one of my nails.  This is gorgeous.


 Very pretty, I love the colors!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented (2 coats) and OPI Can't Let Go (1 coat because I didn't want it to be too dark)


----------



## Marj B

I haven't taken a pic yet but I'm wearing Julep's Tracy.I love the shimmery sparkle but I thought it was blue when I put it on. Later I looked and it looked gray. One of the girls sitting by me at church thought it was blue and the other thought gray. It changes with different lighting and is the first I have had like this. I have about 4 more Juleps to try but I am going to have to cancel the membership, even though it's fun to get the great polishes, I can't really justify the expense on a fixed income! I may try one of the other subscription services. I think someone else recently posted Tracy. I love it!


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I'm a big fan, too. Do you know if you prefer a linear (where it looks like a bent rainbow) or a scattered (like the one I'm wearing above) holo? I don't have a lot of holos yet, but I've seen a lot of awesome ones on shop.llarowe.com; brands like Jade, Joss, Ozotic, Ludurana, HITS, A England, Glitter Gal, Color Club.


Both are really cool actually.  I like how yours has a really nice texture that sparkles and catches different colors.  I'll take a look on that site for sure.  EarIier, I was looking at some made by _Gosh_ and _Perfect_ on eBay which looked promising too.  I've experimented with some drugstore brands here, but the result was more more of a sparkley gray; nice, but not vibrant like yours. I recently refinished one of my guitars with actual holographic film and it shines with all sorts of colors every time light hits it, so I've always thought it would be fun to find a similar effect in a nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

I like this a lot, it looks so elegant! That little flower touch is especially cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

New Mani!


----------



## OiiO

Here's my simple mani for today: SpaRitual Hijinks


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! I'm a big fan, too. Do you know if you prefer a linear (where it looks like a bent rainbow) or a scattered (like the one I'm wearing above) holo? I don't have a lot of holos yet, but I've seen a lot of awesome ones on shop.llarowe.com; brands like Jade, Joss, Ozotic, Ludurana, HITS, A England, Glitter Gal, Color Club.
> Both are really cool actually.  I like how yours has a really nice texture that sparkles and catches different colors.  I'll take a look on that site for sure.  EarIier, I was looking at some made by _Gosh_ and _Perfect_ on eBay which looked promising too.  I've experimented with some drugstore brands here, but the result was more more of a sparkley gray; nice, but not vibrant like yours. I recently refinished one of my guitars with actual holographic film and it shines with all sorts of colors every time light hits it, so I've always thought it would be fun to find a similar effect in a nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> If that is the type of effect you would like, do an internet search for 'holographic nail foils'. They don't last as long as polish, and there's a learning curve on how to apply them smoothly, but they are shockingly beautiful.


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If that is the type of effect you would like, do an internet search for 'holographic nail foils'. They don't last as long as polish, and there's a learning curve on how to apply them smoothly, but they are shockingly beautiful.


 Great idea!  I have tons to try now lol I swear, I learn something new here every day!  Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Here's my new mani.  Zoya Phoebe (not matte, I used topcoat) and China Glaze Platinum Silver.  Not a big fan of this silver...it's one big streak even after top coat.  I love the Phoebe but I like it better shiny.  I don't know why it looks dinged or raised on the bottom of the index finger (towards where I stabbed the crap out of myself on a blender blade) because it's actually pretty perfect.  Must be a trick of the light.


----------



## lissa1307

> Here's my new mani. Â Zoya Phoebe (not matte, I used topcoat) and China Glaze Platinum Silver. Â Not a big fan of this silver...it's one big streak even after top coat. Â I love the Phoebe but I like it better shiny. Â I don't know why it looks dinged or raised on the bottom of the index finger (towards where I stabbed the crap out of myself on a blender blade) because it's actually pretty perfect. Â Must be a trick of the light.


 Still looks very pretty. My last mani did the same thing...our cams must be consorting.


----------



## nikkimouse

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my new mani.  Zoya Phoebe (not matte, I used topcoat) and China Glaze Platinum Silver.  Not a big fan of this silver...it's one big streak even after top coat.  I love the Phoebe but I like it better shiny.  I don't know why it looks dinged or raised on the bottom of the index finger (towards where I stabbed the crap out of myself on a blender blade) because it's actually pretty perfect.  Must be a trick of the light.


 I just ordered both of those colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I can't wait to try phoebe and I was hunting for a good silver to practice nail art with so I got the china glaze one. I'm also waiting on 2 Zoya orders the instagram minis and the liberty 2 free deal. As well as the opi Mariah Carey liquid sand minis....


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> New Mani!


 *I love this so much! *


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's my new mani.  Zoya Phoebe (not matte, I used topcoat) and China Glaze Platinum Silver.  Not a big fan of this silver...it's one big streak even after top coat.  I love the Phoebe but I like it better shiny.  I don't know why it looks dinged or raised on the bottom of the index finger (towards where I stabbed the crap out of myself on a blender blade) because it's actually pretty perfect.  Must be a trick of the light.






Which matte topcoat do you use? I only have the Julep one and I'm not that big of a fan of it.


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my new mani.  Zoya Phoebe (not matte, I used topcoat) and China Glaze Platinum Silver.  Not a big fan of this silver...it's one big streak even after top coat.  I love the Phoebe but I like it better shiny.  I don't know why it looks dinged or raised on the bottom of the index finger (towards where I stabbed the crap out of myself on a blender blade) because it's actually pretty perfect.  Must be a trick of the light.


This is super cute! I really like how you used the nail tape for your ring finger. I love how much nail art you can do with nail tape, but I never have the patience to let anything dry. I always end up putting the tape on too soon and then messing up the polish underneath so I get annoyed and do the whole thing over lol When you paint over the tape do you have to let the coat dry and then remove the tape or remove it right after you polish it?


----------



## autopilot

I have on OPI Stay the Night liquid sand + lots of topcoat because I love the effect.


----------



## jesemiaud

OPI Mermaid to Order topped with (yes, broken record) Julep Adele.


----------



## DonnaD

Phoebe is a matte polish already and I like it better not matte.

When I use a matte top coat, I go with China Glaze Madly Matte.  I also have Mash matte and OPI matte.  They are all a little different.  For instance, the Mash takes the shine off but doesn't leave the polish really matte.

There are some polishes I love matte...this one isn't one of them.



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Which matte topcoat do you use? I only have the Julep one and I'm not that big of a fan of it.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Lovely!!



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Mermaid to Order topped with (yes, broken record) Julep Adele.


----------



## DonnaD

I paint the base colour then I use Seche Vite to get it dry so I don't have to wait.  You should pull the tape off right away after you get the number of coats you want on your nail.  Use tweezers so you don't muck up your nails on the other hand.



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is super cute! I really like how you used the nail tape for your ring finger. I love how much nail art you can do with nail tape, but I never have the patience to let anything dry. I always end up putting the tape on too soon and then messing up the polish underneath so I get annoyed and do the whole thing over lol When you paint over the tape do you have to let the coat dry and then remove the tape or remove it right after you polish it?


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I paint the base colour then I use Seche Vite to get it dry so I don't have to wait.  You should pull the tape off right away after you get the number of coats you want on your nail.  Use tweezers so you don't muck up your nails on the other hand.


thanks!


----------



## Jessismith

This is fab!



> Here's my new mani. Â Zoya Phoebe (not matte, I used topcoat) and China Glaze Platinum Silver. Â Not a big fan of this silver...it's one big streak even after top coat. Â I love the Phoebe but I like it better shiny. Â I don't know why it looks dinged or raised on the bottom of the index finger (towards where I stabbed the crap out of myself on a blender blade) because it's actually pretty perfect. Â Must be a trick of the light.


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Mermaid to Order topped with (yes, broken record) Julep Adele.


 I really like this!!! It looks like a great combo


----------



## lissa1307

awetastical new mani in my absolute favorite color combo!

Orly in Beach Cruiser

Hard Candy in Black Tie Optional

(it's a little blurry...my hands are really shakey tonight)


----------



## Marj B

2 of my favorite colors! I use the Sinful Colors Heavy metal for silver. It covers great.
I do love this look!!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's my new mani.  Zoya Phoebe (not matte, I used topcoat) and China Glaze Platinum Silver.  Not a big fan of this silver...it's one big streak even after top coat.  I love the Phoebe but I like it better shiny.  I don't know why it looks dinged or raised on the bottom of the index finger (towards where I stabbed the crap out of myself on a blender blade) because it's actually pretty perfect.  Must be a trick of the light.


----------



## acostakk

L'oreal Jolly Lolly and Rainbow Honey Yoshimi


----------



## DonnaD

I don't know if it has anything to do with it but I have no sensation in that finger at all.  I sustained a significant injury to my wrist as a child wherein tendons and nerves were severed.  The nail obviously has good blood flow so I don't know how that works but even freshly buffed, as it is in this pic, the lines are always visible.  It's the ring finger...not that I need to draw you a map lol.  It's pretty obvious.  The middle finger, which has partial sensation, has some too but not as deep and they don't go all the way up the nail, just about 1/4 inch from the bottom.







> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> DonnaD, get a good buffer and buff out those ridges carefully. I just did one of mine yesterday with a fine nail board cuz I can't find my buffer!
> 
> Very pretty, I love the colors!


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks for the tip!  I'll try that.  I'm going to Walgreen's on Sunday so hopefully they have it because this silver sucks ass.  lol.



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 2 of my favorite colors! I use the Sinful Colors Heavy metal for silver. It covers great.
> I do love this look!!


----------



## CaseyR

I was experimenting last night and tried combining a couple of polish types.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the effect very well with my Blackberry camera (as usual), but I did this one with Essence Colour and Go, and topped it off with a Kosmic Colours holoflake coat.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was experimenting last night and tried combining a couple of polish types.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the effect very well with my Blackberry camera (as usual), but I did this one with Essence Colour and Go, and topped it off with a Kosmic Colours holoflake coat.


 Lovely combo! I love adding a holo topcoat to pretty much every manicure.


----------



## OiiO

Bondi "The Limelight"


----------



## wewearpolish

In honor of my vacation next week...









China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow)
China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon)
Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter)
Loreal -  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange)
NK -  Clementine (Brighter Orange)


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was experimenting last night and tried combining a couple of polish types.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the effect very well with my Blackberry camera (as usual), but I did this one with Essence Colour and Go, and topped it off with a Kosmic Colours holoflake coat.


I love flakies! Cute color combo!


----------



## Lolo22

Awesome color!!!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi "The Limelight"


----------



## acostakk

> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow) China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon) Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter) Loreal -Â  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange) NK -Â  Clementine (Brighter Orange) Â


 Beautiful!


----------



## nikkimouse

> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow) China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon) Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter) Loreal -Â  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange) NK -Â  Clementine (Brighter Orange) Â


 amazing. I'm floored.


----------



## OiiO

That is so beautiful, reminds me of a carribean sunset  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow)
> China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon)
> Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter)
> Loreal -  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange)
> NK -  Clementine (Brighter Orange)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

This is off the hook!  Really amazing!  







> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow)
> China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon)
> Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter)
> Loreal -  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange)
> NK -  Clementine (Brighter Orange)


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Love it.  You are weakening my resolve to not buy nail polish...



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi "The Limelight"


----------



## madeupMegan

Color Club Abyss and OPI Austin-tatious Turquoise


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I love flakies! Cute color combo!


 Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Going to have to experiment with some other combos now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lovely combo! I love adding a holo topcoat to pretty much every manicure.


Thanks!  They really change things up.  My biggest challenge was just getting enough of them out of the bottle.  It looks like it's saturated with them, but then only a few come out at times lol


----------



## AtomicBunny

> This is off the hook! Â Really amazing! Â


 ^^^what she said!


----------



## tasertag

> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow) China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon) Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter) Loreal -Â  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange) NK -Â  Clementine (Brighter Orange) Â


 Omg so beautiful!! You're so talented!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow)
> 
> China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon)
> 
> Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter)
> 
> Loreal -  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange)
> 
> NK -  Clementine (Brighter Orange)


 Is there an echo in here? Just beautiful!


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow)
> 
> China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon)
> 
> Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter)
> 
> Loreal -  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange)
> 
> NK -  Clementine (Brighter Orange)


Simply amazing, love it!


----------



## DonnaD

Gorgeous!  I just bought Turned Up Turquoise today lol.  Now I can't wait to try it!



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In honor of my vacation next week...


 
I love this colour!  I can't wait for the sub to open!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bondi "The Limelight"


----------



## Jessismith

Ooooooooh!!



> Bondi "The Limelight"


 Aaaaahhhhh!!


> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow) China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon) Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter) Loreal -Â  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange) NK -Â  Clementine (Brighter Orange) Â


 Aieeeeeeee!!


> Color Club Abyss and OPI Austin-tatious Turquoise


 All such pretty colors!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow) China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon) Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter) Loreal -Â  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange) NK -Â  Clementine (Brighter Orange) Â


 Holy crap!!! I love love love this!!!


----------



## barbyechick

just because I always forget to take a picture, here's one pre-cleanup: Julep Coco





as a rule I don't really care for reds but it's nice. I immediately took off the glitter after testing it on a finger, just didn't care for it


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Julep Stefani and Claire's Sun Changing (no name on bottle but it changes from grey to pink in the sun) on my ring fingers:


----------



## MissTrix

Urban Decay Addiction





The sparkle is unreal! Very hard to capture in a photo...


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it.  You are weakening my resolve to not buy nail polish...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is this 'resolve' you speak of? I'm not familiar with that emotion regarding nail polish purchases.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was experimenting last night and tried combining a couple of polish types.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the effect very well with my Blackberry camera (as usual), but I did this one with Essence Colour and Go, and topped it off with a Kosmic Colours holoflake coat.


 These types of manis always look better in person, but it is still looking fabulous.


----------



## Jessismith

Clouds against a bright sky for the weekend - Essie: In the Cabana, Mint Candy Apple and Blanc. My Instagram handle is in the label, btw.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Clouds against a bright sky for the weekend - Essie: In the Cabana, Mint Candy Apple and Blanc. My Instagram handle is in the label, btw.


 Very cool!


----------



## jesemiaud

I was inspired by wewerepolish and tried this. My daughter picked out the colors for me. I doubt it will last long. Even with the top coat it seems like the tape is going to want to lift off. First time doing this kind of thing.

It's Color Club Tweet Me and The New Black (don't know the color...it was from the Pardon my French set).


----------



## Jessismith

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was inspired by wewerepolish and tried this. My daughter picked out the colors for me. I doubt it will last long. Even with the top coat it seems like the tape is going to want to lift off. First time doing this kind of thing.
> 
> It's Color Club Tweet Me and The New Black (don't know the color...it was from the Pardon my French set).


 Love this color combo! Nice mani!


----------



## acostakk

> Clouds against a bright sky for the weekend - Essie: In the Cabana, Mint Candy Apple and Blanc. My Instagram handle is in the label, btw.


 So cute!


----------



## CaseyR

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These types of manis always look better in person, but it is still looking fabulous.


Thanks!  I'm learning to experiment, bit by bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Clouds against a bright sky for the weekend - Essie: In the Cabana, Mint Candy Apple and Blanc. My Instagram handle is in the label, btw.


 Love this! So pretty. Thanks for showing the steps too!


----------



## Marj B

Love the look and the colors!



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was inspired by wewerepolish and tried this. My daughter picked out the colors for me. I doubt it will last long. Even with the top coat it seems like the tape is going to want to lift off. First time doing this kind of thing.
> 
> It's Color Club Tweet Me and The New Black (don't know the color...it was from the Pardon my French set).


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Clouds against a bright sky for the weekend - Essie: In the Cabana, Mint Candy Apple and Blanc. My Instagram handle is in the label, btw.


OMG this is so cuteeeeee. I love how you layered everything! Did you use a special brush or just the regular polish  brush?


----------



## wewearpolish

hey everyone! Thanks for all the love on my last sunset nails manicure! I do my nails wayyyy too often haha It's not my fault tho! I finally got my china glaze textured polishes and had to try one of them out!


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey everyone! Thanks for all the love on my last sunset nails manicure! I do my nails wayyyy too often haha It's not my fault tho! I finally got my china glaze textured polishes and had to try one of them out!


haha forgot to mention my colors!

[SIZE=large]Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear - Green with Envy (lime green)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=large]China Glaze Texture - Toe-Tally Textured (textured orange)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=large]Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear - Sun kissed (regular orange)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=large]Konad White  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=large]BM19 - Polka Dots[/SIZE]

[SIZE=large]BM19- Houndstooth[/SIZE]

[SIZE=large]Bow - Bow No. 1 (Hex Nail Jewelry)  [/SIZE]


----------



## OiiO

That is absolutely gorgeous, you're super talented!



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey everyone! Thanks for all the love on my last sunset nails manicure! I do my nails wayyyy too often haha It's not my fault tho! I finally got my china glaze textured polishes and had to try one of them out!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

First, I blame you girls for getting me hooked on nail polish. It's become my obsession this month.

Julep Warehouse Sale + Zoya Summer Sale + Hit Polish Indie Sale ... Oh my! Great deals, though.

The pictures really don't do it justice. Very pretty, in the sunlight! It reminds me of my favorite Vera Bradley java blue pattern.

And, I love how the colors kinda match each other. They are sort of the opposite of each other.

The tea-stained linen is so perfect for the office. I don't like to bling it out. But, I get sick of boring pinks and so-on.


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I blame you girls for getting me hooked on nail polish. It's become my obsession this month.
> 
> Julep Warehouse Sale + Zoya Summer Sale + Hit Polish Indie Sale ... Oh my! Great deals, though.
> 
> The pictures really don't do it justice. Very pretty, in the sunlight! It reminds me of my favorite Vera Bradley java blue pattern.
> 
> And, I love how the colors kinda match each other. They are sort of the opposite of each other.
> 
> The tea-stained linen is so perfect for the office. I don't like to bling it out. But, I get sick of boring pinks and so-on.


omg i have to buy those colors


----------



## NotTheMama

I was going to use my new Glitter Daze polish but my boyfriend said he would treat me to a mani pedi!!! Not one to turn down a free pamper session, I agreed!! On my fingers is Essie Braziliant (sp??) and I have Essie Rock the Boat on my toes.


----------



## Jessismith

Thank you! I just used the regular polish bottle brush, being sure to have enough but not too much polish loaded.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)



> Love this! So pretty. Thanks for showing the steps too!





> OMG this is so cuteeeeee. I love how you layered everything! Did you use a special brush or just the regular polishÂ  brush?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Ombre Teal - Colors from thumb to pinkie: *Bondi New York - Tavern On The, Color Club - Wild Cactus, **Sinful Shine - My Kryptonite, **Bondi new York - Teal Magnolia, Bondi New York - Lady Liberty*


----------



## Jessismith

Absolutely gorgeous colors!!



> Ombre Teal - Colors from thumb to pinkie:Â *Bondi New York - Tavern On The,Â Color Club - Wild Cactus,Â * *Sinful Shine - My Kryptonite,Â * *Bondi new York - Teal Magnolia,Â Bondi New York - Lady Liberty*


----------



## reepy

so happy that i stocked up on julep's helena before they discontinued it.  it's probably my all-time favorite shade of theirs.





quick blurry pix....


----------



## CaseyR

Awesome!  Love your creative designs!



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hey everyone! Thanks for all the love on my last sunset nails manicure! I do my nails wayyyy too often haha It's not my fault tho! I finally got my china glaze textured polishes and had to try one of them out!


----------



## hiheather

ORLY - Beach Cruiser OPI - Lights Of Emerald City Does anyone have tips on how to save my skin around my nails? I slather them with CND Solar Oil but the skin is still rough and dry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Swatched two new polishes today:

Bondi Uptown Girl





Bondi Midnight Mystery


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORLY - Beach Cruiser
> 
> OPI - Lights Of Emerald City
> 
> Does anyone have tips on how to save my skin around my nails? I slather them with CND Solar Oil but the skin is still rough and dry.


 Use Curel Targeted Therapy Hand &amp; Cuticle Cream! I used one of their targeted hand creams a couple years ago and it was great. It's gone now and I bet this one is really good since it is for cuticles too! I should probably get some of this!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ORLY - Beach Cruiser
> 
> OPI - Lights Of Emerald City
> 
> Does anyone have tips on how to save my skin around my nails? I slather them with CND Solar Oil but the skin is still rough and dry.


 It is possible that they need to be exfoliated in addition to moisturizing, to get rid of the roughness. Perhaps make a scrub out of honey and sugar, and use a toothbrush to scrub it on.

If the Solar Oil isn't solving the dryness, I've heard great things about Burt's Bees cuticle cream. I use Prolana cuticle oil most of the time, and that works for me. It may be gross, but mayonnaise works, too.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

LUSH Lemony Flutter Cuticle Butter!!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Swatched two new polishes today:

Bondi Uptown Girl




I'm loving Uptown Girl. Do you have Essie Play Date and/or Zoya Perrie to compare to this one?



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ombre Teal - Colors from thumb to pinkie: *Bondi New York - Tavern On The, Color Club - Wild Cactus, **Sinful Shine - My Kryptonite, **Bondi new York - Teal Magnolia, Bondi New York - Lady Liberty*


 Yay! Teal is my favorite. I can't stop getting every shade of it.



> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to use my new Glitter Daze polish but my boyfriend said he would treat me to a mani pedi!!! Not one to turn down a free pamper session, I agreed!! On my fingers is Essie Braziliant (sp??) and I have Essie Rock the Boat on my toes.


 Kudos to your boyfriend; that's a great treat! I love Essie Braziliant (you spelled it correctly); it's one of the few oranges that I can wear, because it has that great pinky red sheen to it.



> Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, I blame you girls for getting me hooked on nail polish. It's become my obsession this month.
> 
> Julep Warehouse Sale + Zoya Summer Sale + Hit Polish Indie Sale ... Oh my! Great deals, though.
> 
> The pictures really don't do it justice. Very pretty, in the sunlight! It reminds me of my favorite Vera Bradley java blue pattern.
> 
> And, I love how the colors kinda match each other. They are sort of the opposite of each other.
> 
> The tea-stained linen is so perfect for the office. I don't like to bling it out. But, I get sick of boring pinks and so-on.


 Blame accepted. Yay for Hit Polish! I especially like your pedi. I have all three of the polishes you used; I haven't worn Tea Stained Linen yet, but I've been wanting it for a while, so I sure didn't resist it once it was on sale. I work in an office, but it's casual so I wear 'all the polishes'.



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> hey everyone! Thanks for all the love on my last sunset nails manicure! I do my nails wayyyy too often haha It's not my fault tho! I finally got my china glaze textured polishes and had to try one of them out!


 I wasn't going to add to my blog roll because it's too long, but your nails are always so cute and creative, I started following.



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was inspired by wewerepolish and tried this. My daughter picked out the colors for me. I doubt it will last long. Even with the top coat it seems like the tape is going to want to lift off. First time doing this kind of thing.
> 
> It's Color Club Tweet Me and The New Black (don't know the color...it was from the Pardon my French set).


 That is so cute! I keep forgetting to buy striping tape. I think it's such an elegant touch.



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Clouds against a bright sky for the weekend - Essie: In the Cabana, Mint Candy Apple and Blanc. My Instagram handle is in the label, btw.


 Looks perfect! I can't remember, who's the blogger who's famous for these cloud manis? Nailside, maybe?



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> In honor of my vacation next week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Sunshine Pop (Yellow)
> China Glaze - Turned Up Turquoise (Neon)
> Wet and Wild - The Gold and the Beautiful (Gold glitter)
> Loreal -  the Muse's Inspiration (Deep Orange)
> NK -  Clementine (Brighter Orange)


 So cute! Did you freehand the trees?


----------



## sleepykat

Zoya Charisma with Seche Vite top coat; without top coat, it has a matte wax finish. I couldn't get a color accurate photo of it on my nails, but the color photographed pretty accurately on the remover pad. It is a very bright neon purple.









Edit: Looks like maybe it's similar to the Julep color that reepy posted above?


----------



## sleepykat

I painted my brother's girlfriend's nails recently. I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Orange Impulse and Color Club in Pucci-licious. I used tape to create the diagonal line. Seche Vite for top coat.


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ombre Teal - Colors from thumb to pinkie: *Bondi New York - Tavern On The, Color Club - Wild Cactus, **Sinful Shine - My Kryptonite, **Bondi new York - Teal Magnolia, Bondi New York - Lady Liberty*


 So pretty! I love teals!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Swatched two new polishes today:
> 
> Bondi Uptown Girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi Midnight Mystery


 These are both gorgeous! That purple almost looks like a less red Essie Play Date



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Charisma with Seche Vite top coat; without top coat, it has a matte wax finish. I couldn't get a color accurate photo of it on my nails, but the color photographed pretty accurately on the remover pad. It is a very bright neon purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like maybe it's similar to the Julep color that reepy posted above?


 Charisma is definitely on my to-buy list!


----------



## madeupMegan

My bright pink NOTD:





Sephora by OPI It's All About Me


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> 
> I'm loving Uptown Girl. Do you have Essie Play Date and/or Zoya Perrie to compare to this one?


 Nope, I don't own either of those, which is the reason I bought this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's very pretty and I don't have anything like it in my collection.

Also here's my Mani Monday entry for this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

NCLA in As If, alone and spiced up with some random no-name polishes I had laying around.


----------



## Marj B

So cute! Don't ya love doing other's nails?  I wish I still had somebody that I could experiment on their nails. I don't think hubby would comply.







> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I painted my brother's girlfriend's nails recently. I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Orange Impulse and Color Club in Pucci-licious. I used tape to create the diagonal line. Seche Vite for top coat.


----------



## Marj B

I love the base color the mostess!! But I also love the multiple colors and designs you added. I need to do my nails and maybe I can try to add some pizazz to them!



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nope, I don't own either of those, which is the reason I bought this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's very pretty and I don't have anything like it in my collection.
> 
> Also here's my Mani Monday entry for this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> NCLA in As If, alone and spiced up with some random no-name polishes I had laying around.


----------



## Rubyblood

NailLuv berry sweetie it's a gel polish. For it in my beauty Army box and am in love! It's a nice pink with slight shimmer


----------



## lissa1307

new mani...

Loreal- Violet Vixen

OPI- My Cherry Amore

i added a topcoat over the texture to smooth it out and bring out the glitter more.


----------



## Jessismith

> Awesome!Â  Love your creative designs!


 Me too! Dynamic!!


> Swatched two new polishes today: Bondi Uptown Girl
> 
> Bondi Midnight Mystery


 Wow! Beautifully polished!! Looks perfect!


> Zoya Charisma with Seche Vite top coat; without top coat, it has a matte wax finish. I couldn't get a color accurate photo of it on my nails, but the color photographed pretty accurately on the remover pad. It is a very bright neon purple.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Looks like maybe it's similar to the Julep color that reepy posted above?


 Love this bright rich color.


> Nope, I don't own either of those, which is the reason I bought this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's very pretty and I don't have anything like it in my collection. Also here's my Mani Monday entry for this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> NCLA in As If, alone and spiced up with some random no-name polishes I had laying around.


 So pretty!!


----------



## Jessismith

This is Essie Go Overboard, two coats. Quite a dark teal, but does lighten up in natural sunlight. I don't know why, I've been in the mood for darker fall/winter colors.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> new mani...
> 
> Loreal- Violet Vixen
> 
> OPI- My Cherry Amore
> 
> i added a topcoat over the texture to smooth it out and bring out the glitter more.


 Super gorgeous! I love the shine.


----------



## lissa1307

got the painting bug today





Essie- Naughty Nautical

Orly- Beach Cruiser

Salon Perfect- Sugar Cube

Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear- *Black Out*

Hard Candy- _Black Tie Optional_


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got the painting bug today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie- Naughty Nautical
> 
> Orly- Beach Cruiser
> 
> Salon Perfect- Sugar Cube
> 
> Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear- *Black Out*
> 
> Hard Candy- _Black Tie Optional_


 This is totally adorable! One of these days I'm going to get brave enough to try out some fun nail art.


----------



## sleepykat

> got the painting bug today
> 
> 
> 
> Essie- Naughty Nautical Orly- Beach Cruiser Salon Perfect- Sugar Cube Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear- *Black Out* Hard Candy- _Black Tie Optional_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is totally adorable! One of these days I'm going to get brave enough to try out some fun nail art.
Click to expand...

 Maybe start with tutorials by cutepolish on YouTube. She specializes in cute and easy. I try to practice nail art when I know that I'll have time to take it off before the next time I'm in public.


----------



## DonnaD

Very cute and a lot of hard work!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got the painting bug today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie- Naughty Nautical
> 
> Orly- Beach Cruiser
> 
> Salon Perfect- Sugar Cube
> 
> Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear- *Black Out*
> 
> Hard Candy- _Black Tie Optional_


----------



## jesemiaud

> Maybe start with tutorials by cutepolish on YouTube. She specializes in cute and easy. I try to practice nail art when I know that I'll have time to take it off before the next time I'm in public.


 Thanks...I'll check it out.


----------



## lissa1307

> Very cute and a lot of hard work!


 It was actually really easy. I painted all my nails with the essie, then did one good coat of the hardcandy on the thumb and pinky.used a dotting tool(finally bought one.lol) for the index and stripes on the ring(i free hand mine but some tape or striping tape would make it super simple and clean) the kitty i literally did a half circle with two triangles for the ears and three dots for the face.the nose dot i just drug out a little to the side. Its a good beginner mani looks more complicated than it is And thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## DonnaD

Time consuming though...sometimes that's worse than the hard work lol.



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It was actually really easy. I painted all my nails with the essie, then did one good coat of the hardcandy on the thumb and pinky.used a dotting tool(finally bought one.lol) for the index and stripes on the ring(i free hand mine but some tape or striping tape would make it super simple and clean) the kitty i literally did a half circle with two triangles for the ears and three dots for the face.the nose dot i just drug out a little to the side. Its a good beginner mani looks more complicated than it is
> 
> And thanks everyone for the compliments!


----------



## lissa1307

> Time consuming though...sometimes that's worse than the hard work lol.


 True..it did take about an hour to do both hands from taking my old polish off to the topcoat drying.my husband always teases i spend more time with my polishes than him.lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I need to do my nails...but I'm packing so I know as soon as I do them, they'll chip...hmm...guess I'll do an OPI Liquid Sand mani. Those last really well and chips are super easy to fix! I'm thinking probably The Impossible. I haven't done pink or red in awhile I think...I've been doing more blues and purples lately...pic to come in a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

> I need to do my nails...but I'm packing so I know as soon as I do them, they'll chip...hmm...guess I'll do an OPI Liquid Sand mani. Those last really well and chips are super easy to fix! I'm thinking probably The Impossible. I haven't done pink or red in awhile I think...I've been doing more blues and purples lately...pic to come in a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Cant wait for pics! I love seeing everyones manis...you all inspire me so much!


----------



## Jessismith

> got the painting bug today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie- Naughty Nautical Orly- Beach Cruiser Salon Perfect- Sugar Cube Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear- *Black Out* Hard Candy- _Black Tie Optional_


 Super cute!!


----------



## JC327

Wish I could comment on all the manis I missed, you ladies are all very talented. Unfortunately for me I wont be doing any pretty manis since two of my nails broke right before I went on vacation. I had to cut them super short and they got pretty beat up during my vacation. I need to start taking care of them so that they can grow again.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cant wait for pics! I love seeing everyones manis...you all inspire me so much!


 
Here it is. Simple, but pretty. 





My phone camera has been wonky lately so all my pics are coming out a bit strange. Oh well.


----------



## sleepykat

Zoya Myrta


----------



## Jessismith

I needed a little nail palette cleanser, so to speak. Don't look too close, or you might see bits of two diff teals I've had on this week that WON'T COME OFF!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Went for it with the cuticle oil. OPI Mimosas for Mr and Mrs Smith


----------



## acostakk

> Zoya Myrta


 Really like this color


----------



## Jessismith

> Zoya Myrta


 Gorgeous color, great shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> This is Essie Go Overboard, two coats.
> 
> Quite a dark teal, but does lighten up in natural sunlight. I don't know why, I've been in the mood for darker fall/winter colors.


 *Go Overboard is probably my favorite teal polish. It's not too green or too blue, it's just ... perfect. **



*

*I am also in the mood for darker colors right now for some reason. *



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> got the painting bug today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie- Naughty Nautical
> 
> Orly- Beach Cruiser
> 
> Salon Perfect- Sugar Cube
> 
> Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear- *Black Out*
> 
> Hard Candy- _Black Tie Optional_


 *Ridiculously cute and squee-worthy! ^_^*



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here it is. Simple, but pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone camera has been wonky lately so all my pics are coming out a bit strange. Oh well.


 *Love that color! *







> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Myrta


 *Great shade for this hot weather! 



*



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I needed a little nail palette cleanser, so to speak. Don't look too close, or you might see bits of two diff teals I've had on this week that WON'T COME OFF!
> 
> 
> 
> Went for it with the cuticle oil.
> 
> OPI Mimosas for Mr and Mrs Smith


 *Your nails look great! Lovely color! *


----------



## OiiO

Oh wow, that's a gorgeous color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll pick it up next time Zoya has a good sale.



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Myrta


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is. Simple, but pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone camera has been wonky lately so all my pics are coming out a bit strange. Oh well.


 i'm a sucker for pinks...so i love it!!


----------



## GenuineHeather

Im wearing Julep Billie Jean with the Freedom Polymer top coat! I love the topcoat, it makes my nails feel like gels. Don't hate on my bad cuticles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Mod Edit - Please no personal blog or social media platform promoting, thank you!


----------



## tnorth1852

I need some help -- and I'm thinking since you ladies are into fabulous nails, you can help me. I was doing my gel nails at home, but when i would take them off, my nails would be think and peeling. So... after two months of waiting to rid myself of the peeling, weak nails... It's back to the regular manicure I go. That being said -- I need a really great topcoat. or I'm doing something completely wrong. Everytime I paint my nails, within hours (if i'm lucky) they're already chipped or can be peeled off in a solid layer. I use Essie Fill the Gap Ridge Filling Base Coat (since my nails were peeling), two coats of polish, and then top it off with the Julep Freedom Polymer top coat. Advice... help... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need some help -- and I'm thinking since you ladies are into fabulous nails, you can help me. I was doing my gel nails at home, but when i would take them off, my nails would be think and peeling. So... after two months of waiting to rid myself of the peeling, weak nails... It's back to the regular manicure I go. That being said -- I need a really great topcoat. or I'm doing something completely wrong. Everytime I paint my nails, within hours (if i'm lucky) they're already chipped or can be peeled off in a solid layer. I use Essie Fill the Gap Ridge Filling Base Coat (since my nails were peeling), two coats of polish, and then top it off with the Julep Freedom Polymer top coat. Advice... help... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 well, depending on which polish you are using it might not play well with your base. as far as topcoats go there are two i use, seche vite and i use the sally hanson instadri clearly quick(it makes a nice thick topper)


----------



## DonnaD

When your nails are that bad, you really need to not be painting them.  You need a good nail treatment such as Nail Tek, OPI nail envy, Nailtiques, etc.

Don't file, don't mess with them at all.  Just apply the strengtheners, take Biotin and wait for them to grow out.



> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I need some help -- and I'm thinking since you ladies are into fabulous nails, you can help me. I was doing my gel nails at home, but when i would take them off, my nails would be think and peeling. So... after two months of waiting to rid myself of the peeling, weak nails... It's back to the regular manicure I go. That being said -- I need a really great topcoat. or I'm doing something completely wrong. Everytime I paint my nails, within hours (if i'm lucky) they're already chipped or can be peeled off in a solid layer. I use Essie Fill the Gap Ridge Filling Base Coat (since my nails were peeling), two coats of polish, and then top it off with the Julep Freedom Polymer top coat. Advice... help... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852

> When your nails are that bad, you really need to not be painting them. Â You need a good nail treatment such as Nail Tek, OPI nail envy, Nailtiques, etc. Don't file, don't mess with them at all. Â Just apply the strengtheners, take Biotin and wait for them to grow out.


 Oh they've been polish free for about a month and a half! They've finally grown out and are strong like they were before umpteen gel manicures. But Everytime I paint them with regular polish, literally in hours it is either chipped and/or lifted to the point where I can just peel an entire sheet of polish off. I don't know if its the base coat or what. I've attempted it with the same base coat but tried different polishes (OPI, Essie, julep) and keep having the same problem. I guess I should try a new base coat?


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh they've been polish free for about a month and a half! They've finally grown out and are strong like they were before umpteen gel manicures. But Everytime I paint them with regular polish, literally in hours it is either chipped and/or lifted to the point where I can just peel an entire sheet of polish off. I don't know if its the base coat or what. I've attempted it with the same base coat but tried different polishes (OPI, Essie, julep) and keep having the same problem. I guess I should try a new base coat?


 i would try a new base. it could be as simple as you have a bad bottle. or your body chemistry doesnt align with its formula.


----------



## tnorth1852

> i would try a new base. it could be as simple as you have a bad bottle. or your body chemistry doesnt align with its formula.


 Any suggestions?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

if its body chemistry its going to have to be trial and error. what i can tell you is loreal's bases dont play well with much of anything, so i'd skip those. seche vite has a decent base, opi's is pretty good, sally hanson has some various formula's that are pretty good( its not a base but i use the sally hanson hard as wraps treatment as a base sometimes) i've also heard butter london's horsepower treatment makes a good base(as well as protection and treatment) that's actually what i'm trying next. there really isn't one miracle base or top coat out there. and like i mentioned previously, you might just have a bad bottle, i had an essie polish that was horrible,actually turned me off to essie polishes for awhile(it was my first essie) luckily some great colors caught my eye because the rest of my essies are fantastic, but that one bottle was runny and chipped like crazy.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

For base I use Beauty secrets moisturizing base coat that can be found at sally beauty in a round bottle, and top coat I use is seche vite..can also be found at sally. These work for most every polish except zoya...for zoya I use the zoya base and top coat.


----------



## acostakk

My Llarowe "scratch n dent" mystery grab bag arrived today! I'm like a kid at Christmas. Can't decide what to play with first!


----------



## Jessismith

In addition to playing with base coats (my fav is Salon Sciences Instant Artificials from Sally's, two coats), I really like Orly Bonder over my base coat to help with longer wear.



> Any suggestions?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tnorth1852

> In addition to playing with base coats (my fav is Salon Sciences Instant Artificials from Sally's, two coats), I really like Orly Bonder over my base coat to help with longer wear.





> For base I use Beauty secrets moisturizing base coat that can be found at sally beauty in a round bottle, and top coat I use is seche vite..can also be found at sally. These work for most every polish except zoya...for zoya I use the zoya base and top coat.





> if its body chemistry its going to have to be trial and error. what i can tell you is loreal's bases dont play well with much of anything, so i'd skip those. seche vite has a decent base, opi's is pretty good, sally hanson has some various formula's that are pretty good( its not a base but i use the sally hanson hard as wraps treatment as a base sometimes) i've also heard butter london's horsepower treatment makes a good base(as well as protection and treatment) that's actually what i'm trying next. there really isn't one miracle base or top coat out there. and like i mentioned previously, you might just have a bad bottle, i had an essie polish that was horrible,actually turned me off to essie polishes for awhile(it was my first essie) luckily some great colors caught my eye because the rest of my essies are fantastic, but that one bottle was runny and chipped like crazy.





> When your nails are that bad, you really need to not be painting them. Â You need a good nail treatment such as Nail Tek, OPI nail envy, Nailtiques, etc. Don't file, don't mess with them at all. Â Just apply the strengtheners, take Biotin and wait for them to grow out.


 Thanks for your help, ladies! I knew I was in the right place!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Llarowe "scratch n dent" mystery grab bag arrived today! I'm like a kid at Christmas. Can't decide what to play with first!


 I've always wanted to get one of those. I can't wait to see your manis.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> When your nails are that bad, you really need to not be painting them.  You need a good nail treatment such as Nail Tek, OPI nail envy, Nailtiques, etc.
> 
> Don't file, don't mess with them at all.  Just apply the strengtheners, take Biotin and wait for them to grow out.
> Oh they've been polish free for about a month and a half! They've finally grown out and are strong like they were before umpteen gel manicures. But Everytime I paint them with regular polish, literally in hours it is either chipped and/or lifted to the point where I can just peel an entire sheet of polish off. I don't know if its the base coat or what. I've attempted it with the same base coat but tried different polishes (OPI, Essie, julep) and keep having the same problem. I guess I should try a new base coat?
> 
> Do you swipe your nails with polish remover shortly before applying your base? This removes any natural oils that might prevent the polishes from adhering well to your nails.


----------



## tnorth1852

Quote:Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Do you swipe your nails with polish remover shortly before applying your base? This removes any natural oils that might prevent the polishes from adhering well to your nails.


I don't! Thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cant wait for pics! I love seeing everyones manis...you all inspire me so much!
> Here it is. Simple, but pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My phone camera has been wonky lately so all my pics are coming out a bit strange. Oh well.
> 
> I love that color, looks so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Myrta


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I needed a little nail palette cleanser, so to speak. Don't look too close, or you might see bits of two diff teals I've had on this week that WON'T COME OFF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went for it with the cuticle oil.
> 
> OPI Mimosas for Mr and Mrs Smith


 That's a really pretty neutral!


----------



## page5

Butter London All Hail The Queen


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *HeatherShep* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im wearing Julep Billie Jean with the Freedom Polymer top coat! I love the topcoat, it makes my nails feel like gels. Don't hate on my bad cuticles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Mod Edit - Please no personal blog or social media platform promoting, thank you!


 I need this color so cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Butter London All Hail The Queen


 In love with this color.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh they've been polish free for about a month and a half! They've finally grown out and are strong like they were before umpteen gel manicures. But Everytime I paint them with regular polish, literally in hours it is either chipped and/or lifted to the point where I can just peel an entire sheet of polish off. I don't know if its the base coat or what. I've attempted it with the same base coat but tried different polishes (OPI, Essie, julep) and keep having the same problem. I guess I should try a new base coat?


 I use Nail tek Foundation II as my base coat and Seche Vite for my top coat and my polish almost never peels or chips. It sounds like your base coat is the problem. I wipe my nails off with alcohol before I put on my base because some removers are supposed to be moisturizing, and what I use now is oily.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26


----------



## lissa1307

Adorable as always scooby!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26


 That's amazing!


----------



## acostakk

One of my Llarowe grab bag goodies - A England Rose Bower


----------



## DonnaD

I got this in my ipsy box too.  I didn't think I would love the colour as much as I do!  This is adorable.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26


----------



## DonnaD

We went to see Despicable Me 2 tonight.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My Llarowe "scratch n dent" mystery grab bag arrived today! I'm like a kid at Christmas. Can't decide what to play with first!


 *I have 2 bags on the way! I can't wait!! *








> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26


 *I love this so much! *







> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One of my Llarowe grab bag goodies - A England Rose Bower


 *Gorgeous! I hope I'm that fortunate with my bags! *


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Adorable as always scooby!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26
> That's amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got this in my ipsy box too.  I didn't think I would love the colour as much as I do!  This is adorable.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26
> *I love this so much! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really loving this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## casualconcern

*HeatherShep **- Billie Jean is so cute!*

*I have Julep's Millie on right now, no pic since I clipped my nails down short. They're not at their prettiest right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## viccckyhoang

Hi guys! It's been a really long time since I've posted but here is Nailtini's Mai Tai &lt;3


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys! It's been a really long time since I've posted but here is Nailtini's Mai Tai &lt;3


 Gorgeous! Love the little flower accent!


----------



## MissTrix

Julep Cassie with Julep Adele and Spectraflair holographic toppers.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We went to see Despicable Me 2 tonight.


 OMG...how adorable!



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys! It's been a really long time since I've posted but here is Nailtini's Mai Tai &lt;3


 Very Classy...I love this!


----------



## brandarae

Julep Shenae with Sinful Colors Rags to Riches


----------



## OiiO

This is so beautiful, your stamping always looks immaculate!

I'm intimidated by the stamping process, so I'm looking at your nail art like you're some sort of a magician  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> One of my Llarowe grab bag goodies - A England Rose Bower


 Love  that color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We went to see Despicable Me 2 tonight.


 I love it! how was the movie? I cant wait to see it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys! It's been a really long time since I've posted but here is Nailtini's Mai Tai &lt;3


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Cassie with Julep Adele and Spectraflair holographic toppers.


 Love all the sparkles.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Shenae with Sinful Colors Rags to Riches


 Pretty combo!


----------



## DonnaD

It was just as cute as the first one.  I'm 50 years old and I love cartoon-ish movies just as much as I did when I was a child lol.  So sweet!



> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it! how was the movie? I cant wait to see it.


----------



## pnkjrai08

hii i am a beautiful boy who wearing nailpolish my nails are very beautiful long like a girl who look very ossam And allways wearing makeup daily and dark colour nailpolish


----------



## Aquaprincess

Stylenomics by Essie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it's a pretty dark green.


----------



## indianamom

Zoya - Tiffany ... beautiful shimmery coral color.  Love it!


----------



## autopilot

Julep Monica!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It was just as cute as the first one.  I'm 50 years old and I love cartoon-ish movies just as much as I did when I was a child lol.  So sweet!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it! how was the movie? I cant wait to see it.
> The hubby and I watch cartoon movies all the time lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *indianamom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya - Tiffany ... beautiful shimmery coral color.  Love it!


 So pretty!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

I need this manicure.  It just makes me cheery just looking at it.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Monica!


 I need that pink, so cute.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Adorable!!!  So creative.  



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We went to see Despicable Me 2 tonight.


----------



## JC327

So I'm wearing mint for Talia Joy today:







Catrice Mint Me Up a pretty mint with gold shimmer. Wish I could capture all the shimmer so pretty.


----------



## OiiO

Nicole by OPI Pretty in Plum


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Nicole by OPI Pretty in Plum


 That's so pretty! I love purple!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I'm wearing mint for Talia Joy today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catrice Mint Me Up a pretty mint with gold shimmer. Wish I could capture all the shimmer so pretty.


 That's a lovely color!


----------



## LAtPoly

> Originally Posted by *tnorth1852* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any suggestions?


 I was having similar problems with peeling polish.  It was with my favorite old reliable base-coat too (Orly Bonder).

I found putting some rubbing alcohol (or Zoya's remover) on a cotton ball and rubbing over the nail prior to applying the base coat solved that problem.  I'm guessing a new hand lotion was leaving too much oil on my nail which led to peeling.

As for chips, it's one of the reasons why I love the Liquid Sand/PixieDust polishes. It's like stainless steel polish. Otherwise I use Sally Hanson's Tough as Nails Quick Dry when done painting, and the following day apply Essies' "No Chips Ahead". Then reapply a coat of the Essies every other day.

You do need to wait a day to apply the Essie or it will NEVER dry.  If you wait a day after painting, it dries down fast enough.  But if the polish is not fully and completely dry, using the Essie is a nightmare.


----------



## Marj B

Absolutely gorgeous as usual!! What is that for the flower centers? Your stamping always looks so perfect!!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nailtini Mai Tai + Konad Plate M26


----------



## Marj B

That is so cute! Love it!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> We went to see Despicable Me 2 tonight.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi guys! It's been a really long time since I've posted but here is Nailtini's Mai Tai &lt;3


 Beautiful! And the flowers are so pretty.Great mani!!!


----------



## acostakk

> I was having similar problems with peeling polish. Â It was with my favorite old reliable base-coat too (Orly Bonder). I found putting some rubbing alcohol (or Zoya's remover) on a cotton ball and rubbing over the nail prior to applying the base coat solved that problem. Â I'm guessing a new hand lotion was leaving too much oil on my nail which led to peeling. As for chips, it's one of the reasons why I love the Liquid Sand/PixieDust polishes. It's like stainless steel polish. Otherwise I use Sally Hanson's Tough as Nails Quick Dry when done painting, and the following day apply Essies' "No Chips Ahead". Then reapply a coat of the Essies every other day. You do need to wait a day to apply the Essie or it will NEVER dry. Â If you wait a day after painting, it dries down fast enough. Â But if the polish is not fully and completely dry, using the Essie is a nightmare.Â


 This is good to know. I had the Essie in my hand yesterday, but put it down in favor of the Sally Hansen. But I'm liking the idea of combining the two! I'm just glad you commented on the dry time. I can only imagine the new words my little one would have learned if I'd tried the Essie on freshly painted nails!


----------



## sleepykat

Sally Hansen Gentle Blossom topped with L'Oreal Nail Lingerie in Razzle Be Dazzle. I did this as part of Mint Manis for Talia Joy (13-year-old girl who died of cancer this week, being honored by the nail community by manis in mint, like her last Instagram mani), the vlogger and aspiring makeup artist. One photo in my kitchen's yellow light and one in my bedroom's white light. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136472/prayers-for-talia-rest-in-peace


----------



## Jessismith

Simply gorgeous!!



> Nicole by OPI Pretty in Plum


 Wow, awesome design!


> Sally Hansen Gentle Blossom topped with L'Oreal Nail Lingerie in Razzle Be Dazzle. I did this as part of Mint Manis for Talia Joy (13-year-old girl who died of cancer this week, being honored by the nail community by manis in mint, like her last Instagram mani), the vlogger and aspiring makeup artist.Â One photo in my kitchen's yellow light and one in my bedroom's white light. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136472/prayers-for-talia-rest-in-peace


----------



## jesemiaud

> Sally Hansen Gentle Blossom topped with L'Oreal Nail Lingerie in Razzle Be Dazzle. I did this as part of Mint Manis for Talia Joy (13-year-old girl who died of cancer this week, being honored by the nail community by manis in mint, like her last Instagram mani), the vlogger and aspiring makeup artist.Â One photo in my kitchen's yellow light and one in my bedroom's white light. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136472/prayers-for-talia-rest-in-peace


That is amazing!


----------



## acostakk

> Sally Hansen Gentle Blossom topped with L'Oreal Nail Lingerie in Razzle Be Dazzle. I did this as part of Mint Manis for Talia Joy (13-year-old girl who died of cancer this week, being honored by the nail community by manis in mint, like her last Instagram mani), the vlogger and aspiring makeup artist.Â One photo in my kitchen's yellow light and one in my bedroom's white light. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136472/prayers-for-talia-rest-in-peace


 I love this - can you tell me how you got the nail lingerie to stick? I tried applying before top coat, after top coat and under top coat (yikes!) to no avail. They looked gorgeous until I started moving my hands, first hand washing and they were gone. So bummed.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nicole by OPI Pretty in Plum


 Love it!


----------



## acostakk

Sinful Colors Island Coral with Julep Paris


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I'm wearing mint for Talia Joy today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Catrice Mint Me Up a pretty mint with gold shimmer. Wish I could capture all the shimmer so pretty.
> That's a lovely color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Gentle Blossom topped with L'Oreal Nail Lingerie in Razzle Be Dazzle. I did this as part of Mint Manis for Talia Joy (13-year-old girl who died of cancer this week, being honored by the nail community by manis in mint, like her last Instagram mani), the vlogger and aspiring makeup artist. One photo in my kitchen's yellow light and one in my bedroom's white light. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136472/prayers-for-talia-rest-in-peace


 Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sinful Colors Island Coral with Julep Paris


 So pretty, cant wait for my Paris to arrive.


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love this - can you tell me how you got the nail lingerie to stick? I tried applying before top coat, after top coat and under top coat (yikes!) to no avail. They looked gorgeous until I started moving my hands, first hand washing and they were gone. So bummed.


 Are they like nail polish strips?


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze Flying Dragon Matte, and with SV. The subtle glitter comes out nicer with a topcoat. And it helps hide the thick streaks I made  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Wow, awesome design!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sally Hansen Gentle Blossom topped with L'Oreal Nail Lingerie in Razzle Be Dazzle. I did this as part of Mint Manis for Talia Joy (13-year-old girl who died of cancer this week, being honored by the nail community by manis in mint, like her last Instagram mani), the vlogger and aspiring makeup artist. One photo in my kitchen's yellow light and one in my bedroom's white light. https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136472/prayers-for-talia-rest-in-peace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love this - can you tell me how you got the nail lingerie to stick? I tried applying before top coat, after top coat and under top coat (yikes!) to no avail. They looked gorgeous until I started moving my hands, first hand washing and they were gone. So bummed.
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Gentle Blossom topped with L'Oreal Nail Lingerie in Razzle Be Dazzle.
> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love this - can you tell me how you got the nail lingerie to stick? I tried applying before top coat, after top coat and under top coat (yikes!) to no avail. They looked gorgeous until I started moving my hands, first hand washing and they were gone. So bummed.
> Are they like nail polish strips?
> 
> 
> Thanks, ladies! I was in love with it. But it was for show, not wear, in this case since they were not durable at all for me. They might be a good option for a dinner date or something short term like that. I found them to be good for my photo shoot, but I'm not sure if the hot lights and long hours on a professional photo shoot might affect hem.
> 
> The Nail Lingerie is not like the nail polish strips; these are just stickers. Gorgeous 3D stickers. Nail polish strips are much better, in my opinion.
> 
> I didn't have any problem getting them to stick. I applied: 1 coat Glitter Daze base coat, 4 thin coats Sally Hansen Gentle Blossom, 1 coat Seche Vite quick-dry top coat, nail stickers were applied a few hours after the top coat. Maybe the waiting a few hours helped?
> 
> I did experiment with putting top coat over the sticker to see if it would seal it and make it more durable--FAIL!  If you look at my pinkie in the photo, it's kind of wonky because it's the one with top coat. It makes the sticker crinkly. After I took all of my photos, I tried a bunch of different top coats on different nails to see if any of them would work. Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DonnaD

Just some polka dots.  Wet n Wild Megalast Candylicious and Covergirl Outlast Black.


----------



## madeupMegan

Nails Inc Mayfair with Julep Alice as the accent nail.

Definitely don't like this white, very difficult to work with, but still loving Alice!


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just some polka dots.  Wet n Wild Megalast Candylicious and Covergirl Outlast Black.


 This is gorgeous!


----------



## amandah

China Glaze-Don't be a Luna-tic with Orly-Sparkling Garbage


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> China Glaze Flying Dragon
> 
> Matte, and with SV.
> 
> The subtle glitter comes out nicer with a topcoat. And it helps hide the thick streaks I made


 Pretty, I love the way it looks matte.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just some polka dots.  Wet n Wild Megalast Candylicious and Covergirl Outlast Black.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nails Inc Mayfair with Julep Alice as the accent nail.
> 
> Definitely don't like this white, very difficult to work with, but still loving Alice!


 Alice is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze-Don't be a Luna-tic with Orly-Sparkling Garbage


 Love all the sparkles.


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks girls.  The pink is way Barbie pink but I could not get a decent pic of it for the life of me.   It's not neon but it's pretty bright pink.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love it!
Quote:

Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is gorgeous!


----------



## DeSha

wearing this lovely color from L.A. Colors, color craze (BCC 564).


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just some polka dots.  Wet n Wild Megalast Candylicious and Covergirl Outlast Black.


 Love this mani! So creative!


----------



## msbelle

Has anyone tried the Rich Girl hand cream by Deborah Lippmann? I just ordered the huge bottle on HSN. I've been using drugstore sunscreen on my hands and don't love any that I've tried so am hoping this will be nice.

I need to get some of that Orly Sparkling Garbage!


----------



## tasertag

I just got back from vacation and scuba diving just tore up my poor nails. Major peeling and breakage. I'm so devastated. Looks like I'm taking a break from polish for now.:zombie:


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just got back from vacation and scuba diving just tore up my poor nails. Major peeling and breakage. I'm so devastated. Looks like I'm taking a break from polish for now.


 Aw, sad.



 Maybe some Nailtek II will help repair them quickly.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze-Don't be a Luna-tic with Orly-Sparkling Garbage


 OOOoooh, I want Sparkling Garbage. Your nails look great.


----------



## amandah

> I need to get some of that Orly Sparkling Garbage!


 Yes you do! This was only 1 coat too. I am kicking myself for not doing more. Gives me a good excuse to 'have' to change my polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Aw, sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Maybe some Nailtek II will help repair them quickly.


 I'll go to the store and look for it. Hopefully it won't take too long. I clipped them pretty short but I still need to wait for the peeling to grow out.


----------



## amandah

> OOOoooh, I want Sparkling Garbage. Your nails look great.


 Thank you! I swear its the biotin i've been taking. My nails have never felt healthier.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just some polka dots.  Wet n Wild Megalast Candylicious and Covergirl Outlast Black.


 I love it! I don't think I have Candylicious...will have to get it!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'll go to the store and look for it. Hopefully it won't take too long. I clipped them pretty short but I still need to wait for the peeling to grow out.


 The Nail Tek Foundation II will help with the peeling and give a smooth surface too because it's also a ridge filler. Then you can go right on doing your nails!


----------



## barbyechick

jessi i'm loving that purple on you, it's very striking!

just got back from san diego and did a simple comic con inspired set: used matte 4 grey from urban outfitters and reign in spain color club for a bright and graphic effect. figured I'd share since it got me to actually use that neon pink lol


----------



## sleepykat

I was experimenting on my left hand. I freehanded some French tips using Zoya Chyna over OPI Jinx. I tried it with and without top coat and took photos of it with my phone.


----------



## MissTrix

*Orly Sparkling Garbage over Essie Trophy Wife... In case anyone needs more convincing that you need Sparkling Garbage in your life. 



 *


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Orly Sparkling Garbage over Essie Trophy Wife... In case anyone needs more convincing that you need Sparkling Garbage in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Now that's something I never thought I'd read...  I do believe I need both of these colors though.  That looks fantastic!


----------



## Teeyah2

Orly's Frisky. Orly is the smoothest polish I've worn so far. Very pleased with the coverage with only 2 coats. The bottle is a nice size for the money. Top off with OPI's No Chip Top Coat &amp; OPI's Fast Freeze Quick Dry.


----------



## SassyJen

a.dorn â€œBourgeoios Beigeâ€


----------



## msbelle

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Orly Sparkling Garbage over Essie Trophy Wife... In case anyone needs more convincing that you need Sparkling Garbage in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> *


Haha, I need it. I NEED IT!! Also Trophy Wife. Why don't I have TW already.

TaserTag, my nails have just grown back out after a huge spring cleaning on my house and car a few months ago. I had to clip them all off very short, and then made use of the sheers I've received in polish sets that I never wear.


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was experimenting on my left hand. I freehanded some French tips using Zoya Chyna over OPI Jinx. I tried it with and without top coat and took photos of it with my phone.














I like this. Did the tip feel level? Sometimes when I add a tip I need to add a top coat to level it out.


----------



## OiiO

For this week's mani monday I'm wearing mint nails for Talia Joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Base color: Color Club Blue-Ming

Top color: Color Club Metamorphosis


----------



## tasertag

Quote:Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For this week's mani monday I'm wearing mint nails for Talia Joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Base color: Color Club Blue-Ming

Top color: Color Club Metamorphosis






So pretty. what a nice tribute.


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For this week's mani monday I'm wearing mint nails for Talia Joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Base color: Color Club Blue-Ming
> 
> Top color: Color Club Metamorphosis


 so pretty! did you use striping tape for the lines?


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so pretty! did you use striping tape for the lines?


 Yes, the dollar one from Amazon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0069FDR96/ref=oh_details_o03_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1


----------



## acostakk

> I was experimenting on my left hand. I freehanded some French tips using Zoya Chyna over OPI Jinx. I tried it with and without top coat and took photos of it with my phone.


 Very pretty!


----------



## acostakk

> *Orly Sparkling Garbage over Essie Trophy Wife... In case anyone needs more convincing that you need Sparkling Garbage in your life.Â *
> 
> 
> 
> * Â * I need to stay off this thread, cause now I definitely need this!


----------



## acostakk

> For this week's mani monday I'm wearing mint nails for Talia Joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Base color: Color Club Blue-Ming Top color: Color Club Metamorphosis


 Gorgeous!


----------



## DonnaD

Very nice!  I love the colours.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For this week's mani monday I'm wearing mint nails for Talia Joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Base color: Color Club Blue-Ming
> 
> Top color: Color Club Metamorphosis


----------



## amandah

I am not sure how to rotate the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is OPI-Rumples Wiggin with Picture Polish-Blogger


----------



## Lolo22

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to rotate the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is OPI-Rumples Wiggin with Picture Polish-Blogger


Love this!  The color looks great with your skin and I am drooling over that glitter!!!!


----------



## MissLindaJean

Enchanted Kids.. my no 1 lemming for months and finally. .it's miiine!




outdoors, direct sunlight.



Inside


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Love this!  The color looks great with your skin and I am drooling over that glitter!!!!


 Thanks! purples are one of my faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enchanted Kids.. my no 1 lemming for months and finally. .it's miiine!
> 
> 
> 
> outdoors, direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


 uh i'm mad at you!

not really though. this is stil on my iso list. one day .... one day ....


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For this week's mani monday I'm wearing mint nails for Talia Joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Base color: Color Club Blue-Ming
> 
> Top color: Color Club Metamorphosis


 *Looks amazing! I really need to invest in some striping tape. *







> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to rotate the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is OPI-Rumples Wiggin with Picture Polish-Blogger


 *Love this combo! *







> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enchanted Kids.. my no 1 lemming for months and finally. .it's miiine!
> 
> 
> 
> outdoors, direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


 *Kids is the first (and one of the only) Enchanteds that caught my eye. I actually had it in my cart during one of the Llarowe restocks but I decided not to buy anything and let it go. I had no idea at the time the frenzy that EP induces in people or I would have checked out. LOL*

That being said, I'm jealous! It is every bit as gorgeous as I imagined.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Color Club Holiday Splendor​  ​ 

​  ​


----------



## acostakk

> Color Club Holiday Splendor
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Oooooh. I like!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enchanted Kids.. my no 1 lemming for months and finally. .it's miiine!
> 
> 
> 
> outdoors, direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


 Congratulations!



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to rotate the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is OPI-Rumples Wiggin with Picture Polish-Blogger


 I am not sure, maybe you have to rotate it on your computer before you upload it? Anyway, looks fabulous. The glitter is placed just right.



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was experimenting on my left hand. I freehanded some French tips using Zoya Chyna over OPI Jinx. I tried it with and without top coat and took photos of it with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty! Thank you! It looks less like fall colors, more like fire colors in person. I ended up doing the right hand also last night because that was faster than taking it all off and doing something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For this week's mani monday I'm wearing mint nails for Talia Joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Base color: Color Club Blue-Ming
> 
> Top color: Color Club Metamorphosis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was experimenting on my left hand. I freehanded some French tips using Zoya Chyna over OPI Jinx. I tried it with and without top coat and took photos of it with my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this. Did the tip feel level? Sometimes when I add a tip I need to add a top coat to level it out. No, the tips mostly were not level until I added top coat. But there were a few tips where I used a thinner coat of Chyna, and those felt level. That is much harder to do with white, but since the color underneath was so opaque, I really should have done thinner coats on all of the tips. The textured polish is very forgiving for freehanding.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## MissLindaJean

Thanks all! Yes, the damn Enchanted frenzy has got me good. I pined after Kids for months and only got lucky because I had scored in the last launch/restock and did a straight swap with someone in one of my many FB groups. I've been wearing Kids for nearly two weeks lol.. couldn't resist getting my fix!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

My nails look really nasty right now. I have on the blue JulieG Gumdrop polish, but I only got to 1 coat, and then I had to finish moving into my apartment which not only scratched my nail polish up, it chipped it and broke a number of nails too. Thankfully I'm all moved in and have tomorrow off from work so I can do a mani right tonight and try to make these terrors look half decent. I got 3 sets of nail strips (Sally Hansen) on clearance at Target, and I'm thinking I'll use those for a bit til I've got some money and can pay my co-worker to do a set of acrylics and then hold out til she gets a UV lamp so she can do gels.


----------



## Jessismith

Thank you!



> jessi i'm loving that purple on you, it's very striking!


----------



## Marj B

I think I like it better with the top coat but both look great!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was experimenting on my left hand. I freehanded some French tips using Zoya Chyna over OPI Jinx. I tried it with and without top coat and took photos of it with my phone.


----------



## AtomicBunny

Pre-cleanup, wet n wild "how I met your magenta". Photos don't do the justice of how freakin' bright this color is!!! Seriously lol


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails look really nasty right now. I have on the blue JulieG Gumdrop polish, but I only got to 1 coat, and then I had to finish moving into my apartment which not only scratched my nail polish up, it chipped it and broke a number of nails too. Thankfully I'm all moved in and have tomorrow off from work so I can do a mani right tonight and try to make these terrors look half decent. I got 3 sets of nail strips (Sally Hansen) on clearance at Target, and I'm thinking I'll use those for a bit til I've got some money and can pay my co-worker to do a set of acrylics and then hold out til she gets a UV lamp so she can do gels.


 I think short nails look really good. Last time I cut mine off, I really liked the nice change. Just keep them nicely filed and they'll be fine. They will grow. When you get the money get some Nail Tek Foundation II or Nailtiques to help out.Remember the damage the acrylics can do to your nails.


----------



## MissLindaJean

Dollish Polish It's So Fluffy I'm Gonna Die! Natural Light



Flash


----------



## Marj B

Beautiful Mani for Talia Joy. I have a cart loading up at Amazon now, tape and dotters and etc.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For this week's mani monday I'm wearing mint nails for Talia Joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Base color: Color Club Blue-Ming
> 
> Top color: Color Club Metamorphosis


----------



## Marj B

Ooooh, I love love it! Both views are great! I think I like with flash...more pink!



> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dollish Polish It's So Fluffy I'm Gonna Die! Natural Light
> 
> 
> Flash


----------



## Marj B

I love this look and just remembered I do indeed have some black polish! I couldn't see me wearing but like this...yes, I can do that!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just some polka dots.  Wet n Wild Megalast Candylicious and Covergirl Outlast Black.


----------



## acostakk

> Dollish Polish It's So Fluffy I'm Gonna Die! Natural Light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash


 Love this. It looks like cotton candy.


----------



## acostakk

> Beautiful Mani for Talia Joy. *I have a cart loading up at Amazon now, tape and dotters and etc. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Hah. Me too! Except I'm *somehow* logged into Amazon on my husbands account, meaning its linked to his card. Think he'd notice a random charge for that doesn't even make sense to him?


----------



## Christa W

Hello everyone!  I am new to the forum.  I would like to share my latest manicure with you. Sorry it's a little pic heavy.





Thumb and middle finger are Sally Hansen Insta Dri Brisk Blue stamped with Mash plate 40 in Insta Dri Blue-ming Fast.  Pointer and Pinky are L'Oreal Jet Set in Chop-Chop (I bought in 2001 for a wedding) stamped with Mash 49 in Insta Dri Lightening.  Ring finger is Lightening with dots in all 3 of the previously mentioned colors plus Kleancolor Green Grass, Sephora by OPI in Eve-y on the Eyes, and Nicole by OPI All Kendall-ed Up.  This was all inspired by the new kitty bed I just bought shown below.





Here are some close ups of the patterns.  I loved this combo.


----------



## acostakk

> Hello everyone!Â  I am new to the forum.Â  I would like to share my latest manicure with you. Sorry it's a little pic heavy.
> 
> Thumb and middle finger are Sally Hansen Insta Dri Brisk Blue stamped with Mash plate 40 in Insta Dri Blue-ming Fast.Â  Pointer and Pinky are L'Oreal Jet Set in Chop-Chop (I bought in 2001 for a wedding) stamped with Mash 49 in Insta Dri Lightening.Â  Ring finger is Lightening with dots in all 3 of the previously mentioned colors plus Kleancolor Green Grass, Sephora by OPI in Eve-y on the Eyes, and Nicole by OPI All Kendall-ed Up.Â  This was all inspired by the new kitty bed I just bought shown below.
> 
> Here are some close ups of the patterns.Â  I loved this combo.


 Wow! Great mani. And super cute kitty bed!


----------



## acostakk

Maybelline Blue Marks the Spot. Kinda meh on this. Three coats and it still looks more grey than blue on me. Maybe I'll try again over a coat of navy. .


----------



## tasertag

> Hello everyone!Â  I am new to the forum.Â  I would like to share my latest manicure with you. Sorry it's a little pic heavy.
> 
> Thumb and middle finger are Sally Hansen Insta Dri Brisk Blue stamped with Mash plate 40 in Insta Dri Blue-ming Fast.Â  Pointer and Pinky are L'Oreal Jet Set in Chop-Chop (I bought in 2001 for a wedding) stamped with Mash 49 in Insta Dri Lightening.Â  Ring finger is Lightening with dots in all 3 of the previously mentioned colors plus Kleancolor Green Grass, Sephora by OPI in Eve-y on the Eyes, and Nicole by OPI All Kendall-ed Up.Â  This was all inspired by the new kitty bed I just bought shown below.
> 
> Here are some close ups of the patterns.Â  I loved this combo.


 Looks just like the bed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Hello everyone!Â  I am new to the forum.Â  I would like to share my latest manicure with you. Sorry it's a little pic heavy.
> 
> Thumb and middle finger are Sally Hansen Insta Dri Brisk Blue stamped with Mash plate 40 in Insta Dri Blue-ming Fast.Â  Pointer and Pinky are L'Oreal Jet Set in Chop-Chop (I bought in 2001 for a wedding) stamped with Mash 49 in Insta Dri Lightening.Â  Ring finger is Lightening with dots in all 3 of the previously mentioned colors plus Kleancolor Green Grass, Sephora by OPI in Eve-y on the Eyes, and Nicole by OPI All Kendall-ed Up.


 Your stamping looks great. I especially like the blue.


----------



## madeupMegan

My Royal Baby NOTD! 4 coats Sephora by OPI Havana Dreams with 1 coat NYC 255A on top of all except the ring finger. Love this colour blue, but wish it was easier to work with!


----------



## nikkimouse

just an fyi for my nail ladies opi is on haute look tomorrow


----------



## DonnaD

This black is pretty good.  My favourite has always been Wet n Wild Black Creme which is the best ever black imo.  This Covergirl comes really close though.



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this look and just remembered I do indeed have some black polish! I couldn't see me wearing but like this...yes, I can do that!


----------



## Jessismith

This is so adorable, very cheery! Welcome to this forum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Hello everyone!Â  I am new to the forum.Â  I would like to share my latest manicure with you. Sorry it's a little pic heavy.


 Such a pretty blue!


> My Royal Baby NOTD! 4 coats Sephora by OPI Havana Dreams with 1 coat NYC 255A on top of all except the ring finger. Love this colour blue, but wish it was easier to work with!


----------



## Jessismith

Butter London - Trustafarian - Supposed to be a holo, but not very hollo on me. I can't resist top coat but know I shoulda skipped it. Have seen better pics of this swatched where holo comes out more. Still, I thought it a pretty sagey green. Outside light:



Inside light:


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Butter London - Trustafarian - Supposed to be a holo, but not very hollo on me. I can't resist top coat but know I shoulda skipped it. Have seen better pics of this swatched where holo comes out more.
> 
> Still, I thought it a pretty sagey green.


 That's a very pretty green, tempting even


----------



## NotTheMama

Summer Garden from my last Glitter Daze box. I wasn't sure about it after the first coat, but I love it after the second coat. Mine has tons of chunky glitter, flowers &amp; butterflies. I think it looks a little like jawbreakers!!!


----------



## tasertag

> Butter London - Trustafarian - Supposed to be a holo, but not very hollo on me. I can't resist top coat but know I shoulda skipped it. Have seen better pics of this swatched where holo comes out more. Still, I thought it a pretty sagey green. Outside light:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside light:


 I love love LOVE this. On my wishlist.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I just put on some decals because until I can afford a gel set or can get out to my coworker's house for a set of acrylics (she's a cosmetologist and amazing at nails), I need something simple that won't end up looking like crap by the end of the day. I was gonna do nail strips, but I was tired and they take longer than this did.


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Peachy Parrot


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing this lovely color from L.A. Colors, color craze (BCC 564).


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> jessi i'm loving that purple on you, it's very striking!
> 
> just got back from san diego and did a simple comic con inspired set: used matte 4 grey from urban outfitters and reign in spain color club for a bright and graphic effect. figured I'd share since it got me to actually use that neon pink lol


 Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I was experimenting on my left hand. I freehanded some French tips using Zoya Chyna over OPI Jinx. I tried it with and without top coat and took photos of it with my phone.


 This combo looks great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Orly Sparkling Garbage over Essie Trophy Wife... In case anyone needs more convincing that you need Sparkling Garbage in your life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Im so in love right now! I need this garbage lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For this week's mani monday I'm wearing mint nails for Talia Joy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Base color: Color Club Blue-Ming
> 
> Top color: Color Club Metamorphosis


 Great job, I love them!


----------



## DonnaD

LOVE this colour!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Orly Peachy Parrot


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure how to rotate the pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This is OPI-Rumples Wiggin with Picture Polish-Blogger


 Very pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

American Apparel Royal Navy, NYX Girls Lapis (love!!) with a glittery top coat of Spoiled My Saturn Broke Down.  The Royal Navy is a stainer.  It stained the cuticle of my accent nail during clean up and I never get the colour anywhere near my cuticles (most of the time) so that's a bit disappointing since it's a nice colour and goes on well with a nice formula.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Enchanted Kids.. my no 1 lemming for months and finally. .it's miiine!
> 
> 
> 
> outdoors, direct sunlight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside


 Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Holiday Splendor​  ​
> 
> ​  ​


 Scooby your nails are always great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-cleanup, wet n wild "how I met your magenta". Photos don't do the justice of how freakin' bright this color is!!! Seriously lol


 Pretty pink!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Dollish Polish It's So Fluffy I'm Gonna Die! Natural Light
> 
> 
> 
> Flash


 So cute reminds me of cupcakes!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello everyone!  I am new to the forum.  I would like to share my latest manicure with you. Sorry it's a little pic heavy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumb and middle finger are Sally Hansen Insta Dri Brisk Blue stamped with Mash plate 40 in Insta Dri Blue-ming Fast.  Pointer and Pinky are L'Oreal Jet Set in Chop-Chop (I bought in 2001 for a wedding) stamped with Mash 49 in Insta Dri Lightening.  Ring finger is Lightening with dots in all 3 of the previously mentioned colors plus Kleancolor Green Grass, Sephora by OPI in Eve-y on the Eyes, and Nicole by OPI All Kendall-ed Up.  This was all inspired by the new kitty bed I just bought shown below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some close ups of the patterns.  I loved this combo.


 That's amazing, love the patterns and color combo.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybelline Blue Marks the Spot. Kinda meh on this. Three coats and it still looks more grey than blue on me. Maybe I'll try again over a coat of navy. .


 It looks like a greyish blue looks good.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Royal Baby NOTD! 4 coats Sephora by OPI Havana Dreams with 1 coat NYC 255A on top of all except the ring finger. Love this colour blue, but wish it was easier to work with!


 That's a pretty blue!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Butter London - Trustafarian - Supposed to be a holo, but not very hollo on me. I can't resist top coat but know I shoulda skipped it. Have seen better pics of this swatched where holo comes out more.
> 
> Still, I thought it a pretty sagey green.
> 
> Outside light:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside light:


 This color is on my wish list, I love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer Garden from my last Glitter Daze box. I wasn't sure about it after the first coat, but I love it after the second coat. Mine has tons of chunky glitter, flowers &amp; butterflies. I think it looks a little like jawbreakers!!!


 That's super pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just put on some decals because until I can afford a gel set or can get out to my coworker's house for a set of acrylics (she's a cosmetologist and amazing at nails), I need something simple that won't end up looking like crap by the end of the day. I was gonna do nail strips, but I was tired and they take longer than this did.


 Those look great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orly Peachy Parrot


 That's a beautiful color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> American Apparel Royal Navy, NYX Girls Lapis (love!!) with a glittery top coat of Spoiled My Saturn Broke Down.  The Royal Navy is a stainer.  It stained the cuticle of my accent nail during clean up and I never get the colour anywhere near my cuticles (most of the time) so that's a bit disappointing since it's a nice colour and goes on well with a nice formula.


 Awesome nails!


----------



## AtomicBunny

Thanks JC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Lacquer by Lissa Mint Julep. I have to say, I ordered from her late Friday night (like almost midnight) and received my order Monday! Pennsylvania to California in a weekend? Subscription boxes, are you listening?


----------



## acostakk

> American Apparel Royal Navy, NYX Girls Lapis (love!!) with a glittery top coat of Spoiled My Saturn Broke Down. Â The Royal Navy is a stainer. Â It stained the cuticle of my accent nail during clean up and I never get the colour anywhere near my cuticles (most of the time) so that's a bit disappointing since it's a nice colour and goes on well with a nice formula.


 Love this!


----------



## shay905

Essie Sunday Funday!


----------



## meaganola

Urgh, please excuse the dry cuticles and what appear to be bloody cuticles (I couldn't get my previous color -- a-england in Percival -- completely off). Julep Something Blue. I got a compliment on it at work before I even made my coffee!


----------



## DeSha

Sooo.. I tried the NCLA Nail Art from the most recent Lip Factory box. Interesting concept. I have never tried nail wraps before. I will admit that is was a task to get all those air bubbles out and the fit is definitely less than perfect. With a ton of patience (LOL) and time, the look can be quite distinctive.

Sorry for the grainy pictures but this was my end result. If any of you have tried these out, how was your experience?


----------



## yousoldtheworld

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.. I tried the NCLA Nail Art from the most recent Lip Factory box. Interesting concept. I have never tried nail wraps before. I will admit that is was a task to get all those air bubbles out and the fit is definitely less than perfect. With a ton of patience (LOL) and time, the look can be quite distinctive.
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pictures but this was my end result. If any of you have tried these out, how was your experience?


 You did a good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've tried several of the different nail wraps/nail strips, and yeah, I find them to be a bit too much work for me. They are never a good fit for my nails and it takes some effort to get them to fit right (most are too wide, so I have to adjust the length and width) and yeah. Cute look, but I only use them once in a while when I want a change!


----------



## DeSha

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You did a good job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I've tried several of the different nail wraps/nail strips, and yeah, I find them to be a bit too much work for me. They are never a good fit for my nails and it takes some effort to get them to fit right (most are too wide, so I have to adjust the length and width) and yeah. Cute look, but I only use them once in a while when I want a change!


 Thanks yousoldthworld! It took me close to 30 min just to get them on! Thank goodness I was watching some mindless reality TV (Honey Boo Boo, don't judge me



) or else I would have given up. But you are right I can see using these, at least the particular design of these nail wraps, only once in a while.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.. I tried the NCLA Nail Art from the most recent Lip Factory box. Interesting concept. I have never tried nail wraps before. I will admit that is was a task to get all those air bubbles out and the fit is definitely less than perfect. With a ton of patience (LOL) and time, the look can be quite distinctive.
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pictures but this was my end result. If any of you have tried these out, how was your experience?


 I adore those prints; they look great on you. Do you know what these are made out of? I like the strips that are actually made out of polish, like Sally Hansen's; those work the best for me. The stickers were gorgeous but didn't last a day. Those are the two that I've tried.


----------



## TracyT

Julep Tracy from the July It Girl set.


----------



## sleepykat

OPI Jinx. This is two coats over a Glitter Daze base coat. I adore this polish! Even better in real life.


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Jinx. This is two coats over a Glitter Daze base coat. I adore this polish! Even better in real life.


 Such a pretty color on you!!

Is that type of polish hard to get off? seems like it would rip apart a cotton ball.


----------



## OiiO

What a beautiful color, it suits your complexion so well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Jinx. This is two coats over a Glitter Daze base coat. I adore this polish! Even better in real life.


----------



## Jessismith

> OPI Jinx. This is two coats over a Glitter Daze base coat. I adore this polish! Even better in real life.


 Lovely!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This black is pretty good.  My favourite has always been Wet n Wild Black Creme which is the best ever black imo.  This Covergirl comes really close though.


 Oh my, I just checked, that is exactly what I have! I got it when K-mart had the 79Â¢ sale on wet n wild, just because it was cheap and I didn't have black.What a coincidence


----------



## Marj B

Oooh such a pretty green! Love it!



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lacquer by Lissa Mint Julep. I have to say, I ordered from her late Friday night (like almost midnight) and received my order Monday! Pennsylvania to California in a weekend? Subscription boxes, are you listening?


----------



## Marj B

I like the patterns and they look wonderful on you. I can't do the sticky ones. They just won't lay flat, they wrinkle up. I have used a lot of water slide full nail decals though. Put a top coat over them and they will wear as long as polish.



> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.. I tried the NCLA Nail Art from the most recent Lip Factory box. Interesting concept. I have never tried nail wraps before. I will admit that is was a task to get all those air bubbles out and the fit is definitely less than perfect. With a ton of patience (LOL) and time, the look can be quite distinctive.
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pictures but this was my end result. If any of you have tried these out, how was your experience?


 That is so beautiful! Just beautiful! 



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Jinx. This is two coats over a Glitter Daze base coat. I adore this polish! Even better in real life.


----------



## foxyroxy-26

Bunny - Julep


----------



## DonnaD

I've used the Sally Hansen gel polish strips in the past and liked them and didn't find them to be difficult to apply...they were very stretchy but they are actually polish so any leftovers dry out and become unusable.

I got these in my LF box too but haven't tried them yet.  I was thinking I would probably use them as an accent nail.  They look seriously awesome on you and it looks like you did a really good job applying them.



> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.. I tried the NCLA Nail Art from the most recent Lip Factory box. Interesting concept. I have never tried nail wraps before. I will admit that is was a task to get all those air bubbles out and the fit is definitely less than perfect. With a ton of patience (LOL) and time, the look can be quite distinctive.
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pictures but this was my end result. If any of you have tried these out, how was your experience?


----------



## AtomicBunny

I'm wearing CMM's Bumblebee with GB's Hocus Pocus. I still have a hand to go (obviously) but I wanted to show the before/after. *Sigh* I think i'm in-love! What a difference a holographic topcoat makes! Even my husband commented on it. I might have to start putting it on everything lol


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Forgive the chips...this is day 5 of this mani! But this is Essie Naughty Nautical and Hit Polish Peacock Plumage.


----------



## amandah

Orly-Cabana Boy


----------



## acostakk

> Forgive the chips...this is day 5 of this mani! But this is Essie Naughty Nautical and Hit Polish Peacock Plumage.


 Pretty sure I need both of these!


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Orly-Cabana Boy


 That's my kind of color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Jinx. This is two coats over a Glitter Daze base coat. I adore this polish! Even better in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a pretty color on you!!
> 
> Is that type of polish hard to get off? seems like it would rip apart a cotton ball.
> 
> Thank you! No, it wasn't hard to remove at all. It is textured, but not very rough. It was like removing a glass fleck polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What a beautiful color, it suits your complexion so well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> Yay, thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lovely!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Jessi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is so beautiful! Just beautiful!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you very much! I highly recommend it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Suzi's Hungary Again



With China Glaze Fairy Dust topcoat



Video of the sparkles in action:


----------



## OiiO

Bondi Uptown Girl on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yinmoon21

Wearing and madly enjoying Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure 560 Mermaid's Tale.


----------



## Meahlea

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Uptown Girl on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This color is too cute! Too bad it would make me look grey or I'd grab it in their next sale.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Uptown Girl on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG, you have BEAUTIFUL feet!!!! I'm so jelly! I have horrid horrid ballerina feet. I cannot have pedis done, seriously....they would just laugh at me, then kick me out of the salon LOL. I would do them myself but I have to keep my callouses. So awful LOL You have cute little toesies! lol


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Suzi's Hungary Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With China Glaze Fairy Dust topcoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the sparkles in action:


 That looks like fun!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Uptown Girl on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, you have BEAUTIFUL feet!!!! I'm so jelly! I have horrid horrid ballerina feet. I cannot have pedis done, seriously....they would just laugh at me, then kick me out of the salon LOL. I would do them myself but I have to keep my callouses. So awful LOL You have cute little toesies! lol
> 
> Agreed, you have lovely feet, Anastasia. The polish makes for a cute pedi.
> 
> When I was a little girl, Cookie, my friends all wanted to be ballerinas. I told them, "Ew, no! It will make you have ugly feet."


----------



## normajean2008

I'm enjoying my newest nail polish purchase, SpaRitual's "off the grid".  Such a beautiful and sparkly teal duo chrome shimmer.  With a couple coats of Julep's "Harper" glitter polish as double accent nails over the SpaRitual. 

I'd post pics, but I don't know how.  I really need to stop being lazy and go look up how to!


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Uptown Girl on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 seriously though!?!? perfect nails AND perfect toenails!!!

very cute. i like your flip flops too


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> seriously though!?!? perfect nails AND perfect toenails!!!
> 
> very cute. i like your flip flops too


 Thank you, amandah, you're too sweet! 







> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Agreed, you have lovely feet, Anastasia. The polish makes for a cute pedi.
> 
> When I was a little girl, Cookie, my friends all wanted to be ballerinas. I told them, "Ew, no! It will make you have ugly feet."


 Aw thank you sleepykat 



 I did ballet for 7 years and now my toes are so bendy, I can actually bend them under my foot all the way.



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, you have BEAUTIFUL feet!!!! I'm so jelly! I have horrid horrid ballerina feet. I cannot have pedis done, seriously....they would just laugh at me, then kick me out of the salon LOL. I would do them myself but I have to keep my callouses. So awful LOL You have cute little toesies! lol


 You make me blush, Cookie! 



 I wish my feet were perfect, but they're far from it. My skin is super dry on the bottoms, and my hubby "lovingly" calls is rhino skin, so I have to soak it in Amlactin every night. As for those mean girls at the salon, you can always tell them to shut up and do their job. If they can't handle a few patches of rough skin here and there they have no place in the beauty business. My dad has diabetic foot and he gets pedis done for medical purposes, let's just say that he got at least 3 girls fired for being bratty and/or insensitive from the salon. 



> Originally Posted by *Meahlea* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This color is too cute! Too bad it would make me look grey or I'd grab it in their next sale.


 Thank you! It's one of my current favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Cute piggies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Bondi Uptown Girl on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Suzi's Hungary Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With China Glaze Fairy Dust topcoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the sparkles in action:


 Oooh, I NEED Fairy Dust.  I'm placing an order for it as I type.


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Tracy from the July It Girl set.


 Julep Tracy is such a pretty blue.  It's on my wish list &amp; I'm hoping against hope that maybe it will arrive in my August Mystery Box (when they become available - hurry up Julep.)

I'm wearing Julep Nadia on my fingers right now. Love it!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> You make me blush, Cookie!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my feet were perfect, but they're far from it. My skin is super dry on the bottoms, and my hubby "lovingly" calls is rhino skin, so I have to soak it in Amlactin every night. As for those mean girls at the salon, you can always tell them to shut up and do their job. If they can't handle a few patches of rough skin here and there they have no place in the beauty business. My dad has diabetic foot and he gets pedis done for medical purposes, let's just say that he got at least 3 girls fired for being bratty and/or insensitive from the salon.


 LOL I tried being so nice to them but the very last time I went (about 2 1/2 years ago I think!) there were three just chattering away with these angry, annoyed and disgusted looks on their faces. They were very obviously talking about me since they were gesturing to me and looking at my feet (and no, they were not speaking in English so I had no clue what they were saying)...then one of them could see I was uncomfortable so she pipes up with a fake grin and says: "She say you look like model!".......yeah......she did.





I realize that their feet are ridiculously small, delicate and adorable and comparatively my feet are amazonian (thank you 6'9" father and 5'10" mother) and they are callused from being a ballet instructor who does pointe work but COME OOOOOON....I've seen worse, much worse. I keep my toenails trimmed, neat and very short, I don't have any strangely shaped toes bent in weird directions and I don't have hair on my feet! ::sniffle:: my feet are very insecure LOL It actually took a year or so before I let my boyfriend (now Hubby) give me a foot message because I'm always so insecure about them.


----------



## DonnaD

Just click on this image at the top of your comment.  It will walk you through uploading your picture.  You just have to know where on your computer it is.





Quote:

Originally Posted by *normajean2008* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm enjoying my newest nail polish purchase, SpaRitual's "off the grid".  Such a beautiful and sparkly teal duo chrome shimmer.  With a couple coats of Julep's "Harper" glitter polish as double accent nails over the SpaRitual. 

I'd post pics, but I don't know how.  I really need to stop being lazy and go look up how to!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lacquer by Lissa Mint Julep. I have to say, I ordered from her late Friday night (like almost midnight) and received my order Monday! Pennsylvania to California in a weekend? Subscription boxes, are you listening?


 Wow that was fast! Love that color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Urgh, please excuse the dry cuticles and what appear to be bloody cuticles (I couldn't get my previous color -- a-england in Percival -- completely off). Julep Something Blue. I got a compliment on it at work before I even made my coffee!


 That's a pretty blue.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sooo.. I tried the NCLA Nail Art from the most recent Lip Factory box. Interesting concept. I have never tried nail wraps before. I will admit that is was a task to get all those air bubbles out and the fit is definitely less than perfect. With a ton of patience (LOL) and time, the look can be quite distinctive.
> 
> Sorry for the grainy pictures but this was my end result. If any of you have tried these out, how was your experience?


 Those look great! I have only tried the Sally Hansen nail strips and it took me a while to put them on the first time.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

So I'll admit, I have been really bad about reading this thread lately...between starting a full time job and moving, it's been a little crazy for me. But from scrolling through quickly, you ladies have done some nice stuff!

So to update you on me:

Today I had off, and it was payday, and that meant I got to go get my nails done! With my job, keeping your nails nice is impossible (retail -- constantly putting clothing and other items out/away/folding and taking off stickers and moving fixtures etc)...super hands on...all the girls either have fake nails or wear no polish...so I got gel. I first looked to see if either of  the salons within walking distance do gel, and neither one does full gel sets, just gel polish. So then I called the place near the mall, and they asked if I wanted gel color or gel powder. I'm not an uneducated person when it comes to nails, so I know that "gel powder" is code for acrylic that we mix with liquid to make a "gel" and charge you twice as much for. So then I called the place at the mall (didn't want to go to the mall since I work there and spend 5 days a week there, but I needed my nails done bad) and I asked if they do gel and if it was real gel or fake gel (the "powder gel"). The man assured me that it is real gel and that they don't cheat customers like other places do. I like this place, but have only gotten acrylic done there and only once or twice, and a regular mani once or twice, and they are good and very nice...plus, the cost of a full set with colored tips there is $59 vs. $68+ at the other 2 places in town that use actual gel and aren't nearly as convenient for me (and 1 won't do colored tips either, they only do extensions).

When I went there and asked for a full gel set, the guy who owns the place asked if I was the one that called and once again assured me that it was gel and he showed me the brochure and everything.He said that they do use colored acrylic powder for the tips (so they still put on the plastic tip you see with acrylics), but they use the gel over that, and that's okay with me. 

I love them! I think it's a perfect combo since I get my color and also the strength and goodness of gel over acrylic.

And here are my pretties:





You can't tell from the pic, but there's a teeny tiny amount of glitter in the pink. Just enough to have a little sparkle, but not enough that I'll get sick of it in a few days. I think this light pink was a perfect choice,and I had over 100 colors and glitters and combos to choose from!


----------



## AtomicBunny

> So I'll admit, I have been really bad about reading this thread lately...between starting a full time job and moving, it's been a little crazy for me. But from scrolling through quickly, you ladies have done some nice stuff! So to update you on me: Today I had off, and it was payday, and that meant I got to go get my nails done! With my job, keeping your nails nice is impossible (retail -- constantly putting clothing and other items out/away/folding and taking off stickers and moving fixtures etc)...super hands on...all the girls either have fake nails or wear no polish...so I got gel. I first looked to see if either of Â the salons within walking distance do gel, and neither one does full gel sets, just gel polish. So then I called the place near the mall, and they asked if I wanted gel color or gel powder. I'm not an uneducated person when it comes to nails, so I know that "gel powder" is code for acrylic that we mix with liquid to make a "gel" and charge you twice as much for. So then I called the place at the mall (didn't want to go to the mall since I work there and spend 5 days a week there, but I needed my nails done bad) and I asked if they do gel and if it was real gel or fake gel (the "powder gel"). The man assured me that it is real gel and that they don't cheat customers like other places do. I like this place, but have only gotten acrylic done there and only once or twice, and a regular mani once or twice, and they are good and very nice...plus, the cost of a full set with colored tips there is $59 vs. $68+ at the other 2 places in town that use actual gel and aren't nearly as convenient for me (and 1 won't do colored tips either, they only do extensions). When I went there and asked for a full gel set, the guy who owns the place asked if I was the one that called and once again assured me that it was gel and he showed me the brochure and everything.He said that they do use colored acrylic powder for the tips (so they still put on the plastic tip you see with acrylics), but they use the gel over that, and that's okay with me.Â  I love them! I think it's a perfect combo since I get my color and also the strength and goodness of gel over acrylic. And here are my pretties:
> 
> You can't tell from the pic, but there's a teeny tiny amount of glitter in the pink. Just enough to have a little sparkle, but not enough that I'll get sick of it in a few days. I think this light pink was a perfect choice,and I had over 100 colors and glitters and combos to choose from!


 I love it!!! And congrats on the new job!!


----------



## DeSha

> Those look great! I have only tried the Sally Hansen nail strips and it took me a while to put them on the first time.


 Thanks! After just a day, I have noticed some peeling already. Guess they aren't long wearing. How long did yours last?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Funky Pippa - Are You Drunk?​ 
Zoya Pippa + China Glaze Scattered &amp; Tattered​ 


​  ​


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funky Pippa - Are You Drunk?​
> Zoya Pippa + China Glaze Scattered &amp; Tattered​
> 
> 
> ​  ​


 LOVE IT! lol, the name is hilarious


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it!!! And congrats on the new job!!


 Thanks on both counts! I wish I could show you a better pic...one where the true color and sparkle comes out. Maybe I can if it's sunny tomorrow outside...



> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks! After just a day, I have noticed some peeling already. Guess they aren't long wearing. How long did yours last?


 My Sally Hansen strips last me about a week each time. At least 5 days.


----------



## Marj B

I love them! They are just so so pretty! Your hands look beautiful, gel nails look so nice. I have a friend who gets them done and they look so cute then she starts picking on them until she picks them off. Congrats on the job!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'll admit, I have been really bad about reading this thread lately...between starting a full time job and moving, it's been a little crazy for me. But from scrolling through quickly, you ladies have done some nice stuff!
> 
> So to update you on me:
> 
> Today I had off, and it was payday, and that meant I got to go get my nails done! With my job, keeping your nails nice is impossible (retail -- constantly putting clothing and other items out/away/folding and taking off stickers and moving fixtures etc)...super hands on...all the girls either have fake nails or wear no polish...so I got gel. I first looked to see if either of  the salons within walking distance do gel, and neither one does full gel sets, just gel polish. So then I called the place near the mall, and they asked if I wanted gel color or gel powder. I'm not an uneducated person when it comes to nails, so I know that "gel powder" is code for acrylic that we mix with liquid to make a "gel" and charge you twice as much for. So then I called the place at the mall (didn't want to go to the mall since I work there and spend 5 days a week there, but I needed my nails done bad) and I asked if they do gel and if it was real gel or fake gel (the "powder gel"). The man assured me that it is real gel and that they don't cheat customers like other places do. I like this place, but have only gotten acrylic done there and only once or twice, and a regular mani once or twice, and they are good and very nice...plus, the cost of a full set with colored tips there is $59 vs. $68+ at the other 2 places in town that use actual gel and aren't nearly as convenient for me (and 1 won't do colored tips either, they only do extensions).
> 
> When I went there and asked for a full gel set, the guy who owns the place asked if I was the one that called and once again assured me that it was gel and he showed me the brochure and everything.He said that they do use colored acrylic powder for the tips (so they still put on the plastic tip you see with acrylics), but they use the gel over that, and that's okay with me.
> 
> I love them! I think it's a perfect combo since I get my color and also the strength and goodness of gel over acrylic.
> 
> And here are my pretties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell from the pic, but there's a teeny tiny amount of glitter in the pink. Just enough to have a little sparkle, but not enough that I'll get sick of it in a few days. I think this light pink was a perfect choice,and I had over 100 colors and glitters and combos to choose from!


----------



## Marj B

Beautiful again , as always! Such a pretty yellow Scooby!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funky Pippa - Are You Drunk?​
> Zoya Pippa + China Glaze Scattered &amp; Tattered​
> 
> 
> ​  ​


----------



## Marj B

Has anybody ever used Mary Kay nail polish? I got 10 bottles today....9 different colors and I am wondering how well I'll like it and how well it wears.


----------



## Christa W

Sally Hansen Sugar Coat in Pink Sprinkle over Sally Hansen Insta Dri Pink Blink.  It's so sparkly.  The picture does not do it justice.  I just painted them at midnight and I can't wait to see them in the sunlight.


----------



## mama2358

Julep: Amy, Marion, and Courteney. Please excuse my weirdly-shaped nails. Also, I live in a basement that is very dim- so hard to do a decent job at night, but that's the only time I can because the baby's in bed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FairyWearsBoots

I'm wearing O.P.I's Jade is the new black - it is my absolute favourite of all times. I just am obsessed with the shade, it's like no other


----------



## acostakk

> Sally Hansen Sugar Coat in Pink Sprinkle over Sally Hansen Insta Dri Pink Blink.Â  It's so sparkly.Â  The picture does not do it justice.Â  I just painted them at midnight and I can't wait to see them in the sunlight.


 Very nice! Love the colors.


----------



## acostakk

> Julep: Amy, Marion, and Courteney. Please excuse my weirdly-shaped nails. Also, I live in a basement that is very dim- so hard to do a decent job at night, but that's the only time I can because the baby's in bed.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alwaysrennie

​ I am in ABSOLUTE love with Butter London's "knackered" nail polish. I wear this constantly and I feel that this is the only nail polish where I don't mind repainting on my nails for weeks. I also feel that this is a shade that is very thin in consistency, but very pigmented! So I never have the problem of this color chipping on me. ​  ​ 

​


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Jinx. This is two coats over a Glitter Daze base coat. I adore this polish! Even better in real life.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing CMM's Bumblebee with GB's Hocus Pocus. I still have a hand to go (obviously) but I wanted to show the before/after. *Sigh* I think i'm in-love! What a difference a holographic topcoat makes! Even my husband commented on it. I might have to start putting it on everything lol


 Pretty combo!


----------



## DonnaD

It looks great.  I'm a huge fan of coloured tips!



> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'll admit, I have been really bad about reading this thread lately...between starting a full time job and moving, it's been a little crazy for me. But from scrolling through quickly, you ladies have done some nice stuff!
> 
> So to update you on me:
> 
> Today I had off, and it was payday, and that meant I got to go get my nails done! With my job, keeping your nails nice is impossible (retail -- constantly putting clothing and other items out/away/folding and taking off stickers and moving fixtures etc)...super hands on...all the girls either have fake nails or wear no polish...so I got gel. I first looked to see if either of  the salons within walking distance do gel, and neither one does full gel sets, just gel polish. So then I called the place near the mall, and they asked if I wanted gel color or gel powder. I'm not an uneducated person when it comes to nails, so I know that "gel powder" is code for acrylic that we mix with liquid to make a "gel" and charge you twice as much for. So then I called the place at the mall (didn't want to go to the mall since I work there and spend 5 days a week there, but I needed my nails done bad) and I asked if they do gel and if it was real gel or fake gel (the "powder gel"). The man assured me that it is real gel and that they don't cheat customers like other places do. I like this place, but have only gotten acrylic done there and only once or twice, and a regular mani once or twice, and they are good and very nice...plus, the cost of a full set with colored tips there is $59 vs. $68+ at the other 2 places in town that use actual gel and aren't nearly as convenient for me (and 1 won't do colored tips either, they only do extensions).
> 
> When I went there and asked for a full gel set, the guy who owns the place asked if I was the one that called and once again assured me that it was gel and he showed me the brochure and everything.He said that they do use colored acrylic powder for the tips (so they still put on the plastic tip you see with acrylics), but they use the gel over that, and that's okay with me.
> 
> I love them! I think it's a perfect combo since I get my color and also the strength and goodness of gel over acrylic.
> 
> And here are my pretties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell from the pic, but there's a teeny tiny amount of glitter in the pink. Just enough to have a little sparkle, but not enough that I'll get sick of it in a few days. I think this light pink was a perfect choice,and I had over 100 colors and glitters and combos to choose from!


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep: Amy, Marion, and Courteney. Please excuse my weirdly-shaped nails. Also, I live in a basement that is very dim- so hard to do a decent job at night, but that's the only time I can because the baby's in bed.


 I like these colors together.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love them! They are just so so pretty! Your hands look beautiful, gel nails look so nice. I have a friend who gets them done and they look so cute then she starts picking on them until she picks them off. Congrats on the job!


 Thanks, again on both counts! I can't imagine how one would pick gel nails off...maybe gel color if it got chipped...but the whole thing (a full set)? Wowsa. I love gel sets. My favorite is a full gel extension rather than the plastic tip added, but that would be more of an inconvenience and more expensive plus I wouldn't be able to get the pretty color...so this is it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A super great thing about gel vs. acrylic is it is so much harder to tell when they've grown out so I get them filled less often so the price basically evens out. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It looks great.  I'm a huge fan of coloured tips!

Thanks! I love colored tips too! It's just so much more fun than white tips!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Forgive the chips...this is day 5 of this mani! But this is Essie Naughty Nautical and Hit Polish Peacock Plumage.


 Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly-Cabana Boy


 Love this pink!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Suzi's Hungary Again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With China Glaze Fairy Dust topcoat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video of the sparkles in action:


 Loving the sparkles.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Uptown Girl on my toes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Such a pretty color, love your flip flops.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I'll admit, I have been really bad about reading this thread lately...between starting a full time job and moving, it's been a little crazy for me. But from scrolling through quickly, you ladies have done some nice stuff!
> 
> So to update you on me:
> 
> Today I had off, and it was payday, and that meant I got to go get my nails done! With my job, keeping your nails nice is impossible (retail -- constantly putting clothing and other items out/away/folding and taking off stickers and moving fixtures etc)...super hands on...all the girls either have fake nails or wear no polish...so I got gel. I first looked to see if either of  the salons within walking distance do gel, and neither one does full gel sets, just gel polish. So then I called the place near the mall, and they asked if I wanted gel color or gel powder. I'm not an uneducated person when it comes to nails, so I know that "gel powder" is code for acrylic that we mix with liquid to make a "gel" and charge you twice as much for. So then I called the place at the mall (didn't want to go to the mall since I work there and spend 5 days a week there, but I needed my nails done bad) and I asked if they do gel and if it was real gel or fake gel (the "powder gel"). The man assured me that it is real gel and that they don't cheat customers like other places do. I like this place, but have only gotten acrylic done there and only once or twice, and a regular mani once or twice, and they are good and very nice...plus, the cost of a full set with colored tips there is $59 vs. $68+ at the other 2 places in town that use actual gel and aren't nearly as convenient for me (and 1 won't do colored tips either, they only do extensions).
> 
> When I went there and asked for a full gel set, the guy who owns the place asked if I was the one that called and once again assured me that it was gel and he showed me the brochure and everything.He said that they do use colored acrylic powder for the tips (so they still put on the plastic tip you see with acrylics), but they use the gel over that, and that's okay with me.
> 
> I love them! I think it's a perfect combo since I get my color and also the strength and goodness of gel over acrylic.
> 
> And here are my pretties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't tell from the pic, but there's a teeny tiny amount of glitter in the pink. Just enough to have a little sparkle, but not enough that I'll get sick of it in a few days. I think this light pink was a perfect choice,and I had over 100 colors and glitters and combos to choose from!


 Your nails look great and that is a really pretty shade of pink.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Those look great! I have only tried the Sally Hansen nail strips and it took me a while to put them on the first time.
> Thanks! After just a day, I have noticed some peeling already. Guess they aren't long wearing. How long did yours last?
> 
> When I used the Sally Hansen strips I used the Sally Hansen top coat in the red bottle to seal  them and they lasted over two weeks. I took them off because I wanted to do something else with my nails. I have a few boxes that I plan to use.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funky Pippa - Are You Drunk?​
> Zoya Pippa + China Glaze Scattered &amp; Tattered​
> 
> 
> ​  ​


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sally Hansen Sugar Coat in Pink Sprinkle over Sally Hansen Insta Dri Pink Blink.  It's so sparkly.  The picture does not do it justice.  I just painted them at midnight and I can't wait to see them in the sunlight.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep: Amy, Marion, and Courteney. Please excuse my weirdly-shaped nails. Also, I live in a basement that is very dim- so hard to do a decent job at night, but that's the only time I can because the baby's in bed.


 Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *alwaysrennie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ​ I am in ABSOLUTE love with Butter London's "knackered" nail polish. I wear this constantly and I feel that this is the only nail polish where I don't mind repainting on my nails for weeks. I also feel that this is a shade that is very thin in consistency, but very pigmented! So I never have the problem of this color chipping on me. ​  ​
> 
> ​


 That is a really pretty color!


----------



## angismith

My nails are bare right now ... had to cut them back short since I broke two of them yesterday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Looking for ideas .... it's early Saturday so I have all day!


----------



## lissa1307

my nails are short and bare right now, i got rid of the fakes when we took the second kitten in since she needed bottle fed and bathed, i was worried i'd hurt her...and when she passed i was too depressed to bother with my nails...i might do them later.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Wet 'n' Wild Blazed + OPI Lights of Emerald City + ChinaGlaze Fairy Dust  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Such a pretty color, love your flip flops.


 Ooooh, this makes me want my new Bondi New York subscription box even more!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> my nails are short and bare right now, i got rid of the fakes when we took the second kitten in since she needed bottle fed and bathed, i was worried i'd hurt her...and when she passed i was too depressed to bother with my nails...i might do them later.


 I never have gotten around to doing my today, lissa ... I don't like having them bare now that I have gotten used to wearing polish all the time. I just don't like the look of these super short nails on my fingers so I am having a hard time deciding on how I want to do them.


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks, again on both counts! I can't imagine how one would pick gel nails off...maybe gel color if it got chipped...but the whole thing (a full set)? Wowsa. I love gel sets. My favorite is a full gel extension rather than the plastic tip added, but that would be more of an inconvenience and more expensive plus I wouldn't be able to get the pretty color...so this is it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A super great thing about gel vs. acrylic is it is so much harder to tell when they've grown out so I get them filled less often so the price basically evens out.
> 
> Thanks! I love colored tips too! It's just so much more fun than white tips!


 Yes, she really picks them off. I don't know how and I tell her to stop it because she's peeling layers of nails off, but she does it every time. I think she should just pay for me to get mine done, then the money won't be wasted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola

> I never have gotten around to doing my today, lissa ... I don't like having them bare now that I have gotten used to wearing polish all the time. I just don't like the look of these super short nails on my fingers so I am having a hard time deciding on how I want to do them.


 I had a guy friend who would go on and on about how much he liked super dark -- navy, black, etc. -- on girls with short nails. Ever since, whenever I've chopped my nails short, I've felt compelled to go super dark with polish.


----------



## dressupthedog

> I had a guy friend who would go on and on about how much he liked super dark -- navy, black, etc. -- on girls with short nails. Ever since, whenever I've chopped my nails short, I've felt compelled to go super dark with polish.


Me too. I don't like to wear dark colors when my nails are really long, but I love them when my nails are on the shorter side. I just cut my nails short, and I've been debating painting them dark gray today. It would be fitting since it's only 50 degrees outside and stormy.


----------



## Lolo22

Color Club Pardon my French, Essie Nothing Else Metals, Ninja white gold flake topcoat He Went to Jared.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I had a guy friend who would go on and on about how much he liked super dark -- navy, black, etc. -- on girls with short nails. Ever since, whenever I've chopped my nails short, I've felt compelled to go super dark with polish.


 About the darkest thing I've got is Angela from Julep's July It Girl box .... hey, that's an idea ... I haven't worn it yet!


----------



## amandah

> Color Club Pardon my French, Essie Nothing Else Metals, Ninja white gold flake topcoat He Went to Jared.


 Ooo I LOVE this color combo. So pretty!


----------



## bigsexyhair

I'm wearing Zoya's Rocky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> â¤ it


----------



## acostakk

A Sally Hansen my mom gave me - Diamonds I think? Too lazy to go check. And some decals I've had floating around for longer than I should admit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



On a side note, the Lacquer by Lissa Mint Julep I posted earlier in the week lasted Tuesday to Friday night, through 2 pool days, crafts with the preschooler, cooking, cleaning etc. with NO CHIPS. This is unheard of. If I make it 24 hours without a chip I'm happy. Just had to say that.


----------



## amandah




----------



## OiiO

Wow this is so unique, it's like a whole different color! Amazing!!



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## hiheather

> Color Club Pardon my French, Essie Nothing Else Metals, Ninja white gold flake topcoat He Went to Jared.


 Love this! Will probably copy this soon.


----------



## Jessismith

> I am in ABSOLUTE love with Butter London's "knackered" nail polish. I wear this constantly and I feel that this is the only nail polish where I don't mind repainting on my nails for weeks. I also feel that this is a shade that is very thin in consistency, but very pigmented! So I never have the problem of this color chipping on me.Â
> ​


 Love this color!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet 'n' Wild Blazed + OPI Lights of Emerald City + ChinaGlaze Fairy Dust


 Looks great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club Pardon my French, Essie Nothing Else Metals, Ninja white gold flake topcoat He Went to Jared.


 I'm in love



 pink &amp; gold definitely two colors I love.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A Sally Hansen my mom gave me - Diamonds I think? Too lazy to go check. And some decals I've had floating around for longer than I should admit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, the Lacquer by Lissa Mint Julep I posted earlier in the week lasted Tuesday to Friday night, through 2 pool days, crafts with the preschooler, cooking, cleaning etc. with NO CHIPS. This is unheard of. If I make it 24 hours without a chip I'm happy. Just had to say that.


 Cute, love the flowers!


----------



## page5

> I am in ABSOLUTE love with Butter London's "knackered" nail polish. I wear this constantly and I feel that this is the only nail polish where I don't mind repainting on my nails for weeks. I also feel that this is a shade that is very thin in consistency, but very pigmented! So I never have the problem of this color chipping on me.Â
> ​


 Love this color!


----------



## mama2358

> I am in ABSOLUTE love with Butter London's "knackered" nail polish. I wear this constantly and I feel that this is the only nail polish where I don't mind repainting on my nails for weeks. I also feel that this is a shade that is very thin in consistency, but very pigmented! So I never have the problem of this color chipping on me.Â
> ​


 I can't even tell you how much I LOVE this color!


----------



## casualconcern

Julep Zora and Paris for tonight's Bruno Mars concert.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Zora and Paris for tonight's Bruno Mars concert.


 Love that combo!


----------



## viccckyhoang

> Love that combo!


 I absolutely love you for taking your time out to comment to everyone's stuff &lt;3 you're awesome!


----------



## sleepykat

Color Club Twiggie base color, Feenix Polish (out-of-business indie) Western Union glitter topper, Seche Vite top coat


----------



## acostakk

> Color Club Twiggie base color, Feenix Polish (out-of-business indie) Western Union glitter topper, Seche Vite top coat


 How pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

All Hello Kitty pastels.  Bubble gum, Blueberry, Minty and Banana creme.  I think I'm going to change the accent nail to stripes.


----------



## madeupMegan

Julep Nora! My first matte polish


----------



## meaganola

I took my inner eight-year-old (she's a huge comic book movie fan) to _The Wolverine_ yesterday, so I am naturally wearing Zoya's Logan today since I didn't feel like changing it after I got home.


----------



## Marj B

So cute! And I love the colors!!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All Hello Kitty pastels.  Bubble gum, Blueberry, Minty and Banana creme.  I think I'm going to change the accent nail to stripes.


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All Hello Kitty pastels.  Bubble gum, Blueberry, Minty and Banana creme.  I think I'm going to change the accent nail to stripes.


 that is just too pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks, ladies!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
So cute! And I love the colors!!
Quote:

Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
that is just too pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love that combo!
> I absolutely love you for taking your time out to comment to everyone's stuff &lt;3 you're awesome!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club Twiggie base color, Feenix Polish (out-of-business indie) Western Union glitter topper, Seche Vite top coat


 Cute combo.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> All Hello Kitty pastels.  Bubble gum, Blueberry, Minty and Banana creme.  I think I'm going to change the accent nail to stripes.


 In love with those dots! I love the colors you used.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Nora! My first matte polish


 That was my first matte polish too lol.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I took my inner eight-year-old (she's a huge comic book movie fan) to _The Wolverine_ yesterday, so I am naturally wearing Zoya's Logan today since I didn't feel like changing it after I got home.


 Lmao I am dying to go and see it, waiting for the hubby to get a day off work.


----------



## meaganola

> Lmao I am dying to go and see it, waiting for the hubby to get a dayÂ off work.


 It's a Marvel movie, so it should be considered a given and not a spoiler that there's an extra scene at the end after all of the credits. Since it's an X-Men movie, it should also be considered a non-spoiler given that it is a scene that sets up _Days of Future Past_. (Also, on an X-Men quality spectrum, this is above that Brett Ratner piece of crap that i refuse to buy or even watch a second time and the first Wolverine movie which was just meh but below the first two and _First Class_ because, dude, those were some great movies. Worth making sure to catch a matinee because it does take full advantage of a big screen, not worth full price.)


----------



## AtomicBunny

I really wanted to post a photo with my cuticles cleaned up for once but this is the best portrayal of the actual color. It's SH Collins Avenue. It's pretty much a neon peachy-orange. Makes me think of the 80's(which my husband is lovinga lol). I'm curious to see how a holographic topcoat will look over it.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Essie Play Date + A Cut Above. China Glaze Fairy Dust over the top (obsessed!)


----------



## casualconcern

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Play Date + A Cut Above. China Glaze Fairy Dust over the top (obsessed!)


 So spaaarkly! love it.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI DS Classic This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI DS Classic
> 
> This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


 In love with that color!


----------



## acostakk

> Essie Play Date + A Cut Above. China Glaze Fairy Dust over the top (obsessed!)


 Soooo pretty!


----------



## acostakk

> OPI DS Classic This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


 Lovely


----------



## Marj B

WOW. Now that's bright! in a pretty way of course!



> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to post a photo with my cuticles cleaned up for once but this is the best portrayal of the actual color. It's SH Collins Avenue. It's pretty much a neon peachy-orange. Makes me think of the 80's(which my husband is lovinga lol). I'm curious to see how a holographic topcoat will look over it.


----------



## Marj B

Just gorg!! I love that!



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI DS Classic
> 
> This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


----------



## Marj B

Ooh, pretty and lots of sparkles!



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Play Date + A Cut Above. China Glaze Fairy Dust over the top (obsessed!)


----------



## nikkimouse

Eye of the storm.




With flash




Without flash Zoya storm and zoya hazel. I really like the hazel it is such a sparkling blue with the tiniest flecks of brown that you really need to look at to see. It reminds me hazel eyes.


----------



## marrymemakeup

Nice nail polish.. Try for nail art with different color combination..


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI DS Classic
> 
> This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


 This is gorgeous!



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Play Date + A Cut Above. China Glaze Fairy Dust over the top (obsessed!)


 Love this! I might have to copy this look later!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love you for taking your time out to comment to everyone's stuff &lt;3 you're awesome!


----------



## Marj B

Ooh, Eye of the Storm is very pretty! What is that on your ring finger?


----------



## nikkimouse

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ooh, Eye of the Storm is very pretty! What is that on your ring finger?


My ring finger was zoya hazel and the other fingers are zoya storm.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Play Date + A Cut Above. China Glaze Fairy Dust over the top (obsessed!)


I have been looking for a color to use A Cut Above with that looks like this.  I have paired it with all the wrong colors so I don't wear it much. This looks awesome.


----------



## Christa W

Two years ago in February I lost my best friend Kurt to a very difficult and brief battle with Leukemia at the age of 35.   At Christmas his mother was diagnosed with the same disease.  Last week he would have turned 38 and his mom has a bone marrow transplant today so I decided that would be the inspiration of my manicure today.  I trimmed my nails down this weekend after a furious day of cleaning on Saturday.  This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri (which as you notice I tend to use a lot) in Man-go Team under Color Club Sparkle and Soar.  Accent is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White with Bundle Monster 321 stamped on in the Sparkle and Soar color. 





I love this thread.  You all have some great taste in polish! Makes me want to go out and get the colors I don't have!


----------



## luckyme502

This is Julep's Helen. Not my fave but I wanted to try it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two years ago in February I lost my best friend Kurt to a very difficult and brief battle with Leukemia at the age of 35.   At Christmas his mother was diagnosed with the same disease.  Last week he would have turned 38 and his mom has a bone marrow transplant today so I decided that would be the inspiration of my manicure today.  I trimmed my nails down this weekend after a furious day of cleaning on Saturday.  This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri (which as you notice I tend to use a lot) in Man-go Team under Color Club Sparkle and Soar.  Accent is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White with Bundle Monster 321 stamped on in the Sparkle and Soar color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.  You all have some great taste in polish! Makes me want to go out and get the colors I don't have!


 Beautiful job, and lovely story!!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Lmao I am dying to go and see it, waiting for the hubby to get a day off work.
> It's a Marvel movie, so it should be considered a given and not a spoiler that there's an extra scene at the end after all of the credits. Since it's an X-Men movie, it should also be considered a non-spoiler given that it is a scene that sets up _Days of Future Past_.
> 
> (Also, on an X-Men quality spectrum, this is above that Brett Ratner piece of crap that i refuse to buy or even watch a second time and the first Wolverine movie which was just meh but below the first two and _First Class_ because, dude, those were some great movies. Worth making sure to catch a matinee because it does take full advantage of a big screen, not worth full price.)
> 
> Thanks, hopefully we will see it next weekend.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to post a photo with my cuticles cleaned up for once but this is the best portrayal of the actual color. It's SH Collins Avenue. It's pretty much a neon peachy-orange. Makes me think of the 80's(which my husband is lovinga lol). I'm curious to see how a holographic topcoat will look over it.


 Ohh love that color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Play Date + A Cut Above. China Glaze Fairy Dust over the top (obsessed!)


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI DS Classic
> 
> This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


 That's an amazing color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Eye of the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash
> 
> Zoya storm and zoya hazel. I really like the hazel it is such a sparkling blue with the tiniest flecks of brown that you really need to look at to see. It reminds me hazel eyes.


 I love storm and I think I might just need to get hazel.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *shy32* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I absolutely love you for taking your time out to comment to everyone's stuff &lt;3 you're awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thanks!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two years ago in February I lost my best friend Kurt to a very difficult and brief battle with Leukemia at the age of 35.   At Christmas his mother was diagnosed with the same disease.  Last week he would have turned 38 and his mom has a bone marrow transplant today so I decided that would be the inspiration of my manicure today.  I trimmed my nails down this weekend after a furious day of cleaning on Saturday.  This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri (which as you notice I tend to use a lot) in Man-go Team under Color Club Sparkle and Soar.  Accent is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White with Bundle Monster 321 stamped on in the Sparkle and Soar color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.  You all have some great taste in polish! Makes me want to go out and get the colors I don't have!


 This is a beautiful tribute, I hope all goes well with you friends mom.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Julep's Helen. Not my fave but I wanted to try it.


 I think it looks cute.


----------



## msladyday

Quote: I'm generally not a holo fan but this is lovely! Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI DS Classic

This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


----------



## msladyday

Julep - Gabrielle


----------



## DonnaD

Love this colour!  The OPI DS series is awesome.



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI DS Classic
> 
> This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep - Gabrielle


 So pretty!


----------



## birdiebijou

After a disastrous, not-even-12-hours run-in with Julep's "Sally" from the CEW Prestige Birchbox (don't even get me started), I'm back to my beloved Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure (the brush is perfection) - 2 coats of Pink Pong with a layer of Golden Rule on both my ring fingers for an accent.


----------



## mama2358

Julep Rebecca and Nicole by Opi Inner Sparkle


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a disastrous, not-even-12-hours run-in with Julep's "Sally" from the CEW Prestige Birchbox (don't even get me started), I'm back to my beloved Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure (the brush is perfection) - 2 coats of Pink Pong with a layer of Golden Rule on both my ring fingers for an accent.


 I love those polishes!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Rebecca and Nicole by Opi Inner Sparkle


 So pretty I love the colors you used.


----------



## AtomicBunny

For anyone that cares, here's Collins Avenue with a holo top coat. I put the top coat on this morning and the neon color must've been too much for my nails cuz it started to chip before bed last night. Grrrr!! On a side note, the two "indigo bananas" polish that I ordered Friday, arrived yesterday(holy fast shipping fromCalifornia to Maine!!) so be on the look our for swatches of those soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AtomicBunny

Sorry, forgot the pic like a goober and it won't let me tack it onto the original post. :-/


----------



## OiiO

Really nice colors, they look lovely together  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And your mani is so neat!



> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Rebecca and Nicole by Opi Inner Sparkle


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two years ago in February I lost my best friend Kurt to a very difficult and brief battle with Leukemia at the age of 35.   At Christmas his mother was diagnosed with the same disease.  Last week he would have turned 38 and his mom has a bone marrow transplant today so I decided that would be the inspiration of my manicure today.  I trimmed my nails down this weekend after a furious day of cleaning on Saturday.  This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri (which as you notice I tend to use a lot) in Man-go Team under Color Club Sparkle and Soar.  Accent is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White with Bundle Monster 321 stamped on in the Sparkle and Soar color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.  You all have some great taste in polish! Makes me want to go out and get the colors I don't have!


 Inspirational polish ... hope all went well ... I love orange!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI DS Classic
> 
> This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


 Love these .... would look great any time of year And your nails are beautiful!!!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Rebecca and Nicole by Opi Inner Sparkle


 Beautiful! And well done!


----------



## FairyWearsBoots

Revlon Mint Gelato and Essie Avenue Maintain (the blue one obviously)


----------



## acostakk

Julep Leila and Sally Hansen Coral Collide. Never been interested in a crackle finish until I saw this (the fact it was on clearance didn't hurt). Reminds me of strawberry lemonade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Not really a traditional nail polish, but right now I'm wearing Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Zig and Sugar Plum.


----------



## Marj B

Lovely color and great job on the stamping. I'm so sorry about your friend and now his mother. I have 2 close friends and had one online friend who have/had Leukemia. It seems I hear of more cases of it now! I hope the bone marrow transplant goes well and helps her!



> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two years ago in February I lost my best friend Kurt to a very difficult and brief battle with Leukemia at the age of 35.   At Christmas his mother was diagnosed with the same disease.  Last week he would have turned 38 and his mom has a bone marrow transplant today so I decided that would be the inspiration of my manicure today.  I trimmed my nails down this weekend after a furious day of cleaning on Saturday.  This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri (which as you notice I tend to use a lot) in Man-go Team under Color Club Sparkle and Soar.  Accent is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White with Bundle Monster 321 stamped on in the Sparkle and Soar color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.  You all have some great taste in polish! Makes me want to go out and get the colors I don't have!


----------



## DonnaD

I would own them all if I could afford it.  The brush really is fantastic!



> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After a disastrous, not-even-12-hours run-in with Julep's "Sally" from the CEW Prestige Birchbox (don't even get me started), I'm back to my beloved Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure (the brush is perfection) - 2 coats of Pink Pong with a layer of Golden Rule on both my ring fingers for an accent.


----------



## DonnaD

Gorgeous!  That combo is really vibrant.



> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two years ago in February I lost my best friend Kurt to a very difficult and brief battle with Leukemia at the age of 35.   At Christmas his mother was diagnosed with the same disease.  Last week he would have turned 38 and his mom has a bone marrow transplant today so I decided that would be the inspiration of my manicure today.  I trimmed my nails down this weekend after a furious day of cleaning on Saturday.  This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri (which as you notice I tend to use a lot) in Man-go Team under Color Club Sparkle and Soar.  Accent is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White with Bundle Monster 321 stamped on in the Sparkle and Soar color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.  You all have some great taste in polish! Makes me want to go out and get the colors I don't have!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot the pic like a goober and it won't let me tack it onto the original post. :-/


 Love it with the top coat.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *FairyWearsBoots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revlon Mint Gelato and Essie Avenue Maintain (the blue one obviously)


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep Leila and Sally Hansen Coral Collide. Never been interested in a crackle finish until I saw this (the fact it was on clearance didn't hurt). Reminds me of strawberry lemonade


 Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not really a traditional nail polish, but right now I'm wearing Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Zig and Sugar Plum.


 Wow love it!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not really a traditional nail polish, but right now I'm wearing Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Zig and Sugar Plum.


 GORGEOUS!


----------



## Jessismith

> Love these .... would look great any time of year And your nails are beautiful!!!


 Thanks! And I agree, a nice color year-round.


----------



## Jessismith

> Not really a traditional nail polish, but right now I'm wearing Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Zig and Sugar Plum.


 What a pretty combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is a beautiful tribute, I hope all goes well with you friends mom.





> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Beautiful job, and lovely story!!





> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Inspirational polish ... hope all went well ... I love orange!





> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lovely color and great job on the stamping. I'm so sorry about your friend and now his mother. I have 2 close friends and had one online friend who have/had Leukemia. It seems I hear of more cases of it now! I hope the bone marrow transplant goes well and helps her!





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous!  That combo is really vibrant.


 
Thank you all for your kind words.  The transplant was delayed due to the stem cells being flown in from Europe and she will be getting it today.  I usually change my polish every day so I guess I will be leaving this one on another day!


----------



## tasertag

> Two years ago in February I lost my best friend Kurt to a very difficult and brief battle with Leukemia at the age of 35.Â Â  At Christmas his mother was diagnosed with the same disease.Â  Last week he would have turned 38 and his mom has a bone marrow transplant today so I decided that would be the inspiration of my manicure today.Â  I trimmed my nails down this weekend after a furious day of cleaning on Saturday.Â  This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri (which as you notice I tend to use a lot) in Man-go Team under Color Club Sparkle and Soar.Â  Accent is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White with Bundle Monster 321 stamped on in the Sparkle and Soar color.Â
> 
> I love this thread.Â  You all have some great taste in polish! Makes me want to go out and get the colors I don't have!


 Such a nice tribute. Wishing for the best for his mom.


----------



## msladyday

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not really a traditional nail polish, but right now I'm wearing Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Zig and Sugar Plum.


 I thought you did that on your own for a second...and then I read the description, haha.  Great combination!  How do you like appliques?  I have really small/skinny nails so I am unsure about cutting them to size not just on length but width.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought you did that on your own for a second...and then I read the description, haha.  Great combination!  How do you like appliques?  I have really small/skinny nails so I am unsure about cutting them to size not just on length but width.


 Well, I mostly like them because there is no drying time and they last at least 15 days without chipping. I tested them on vacation a few months ago, and ended up coming home with terrible overgrown cuticles and perfect appliques still in place  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Emmabeauty

My nails are short I'm trying to grow them out so I'm not wearing any nail polish


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Emmabeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My nails are short I'm trying to grow them out so I'm not wearing any nail polish


 I broke two fingernail down to the quick last weekend. Meaganola told me on this forum that black or navy nails looked good on short nails. I went with the darkest color I had - Julep's Angela - and added a blue rhinestone to the moons. I think they look okay, but not as good as when my nails were longer ... some of us just prefer the look of longer nails, I think. Go ahead and paint them, you might be surprised at how they turn out!


----------



## DonnaD

They look really goodfor having recently been broken.  I really like dark polish on short nails.



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I broke two fingernail down to the quick last weekend. Meaganola told me on this forum that black or navy nails looked good on short nails. I went with the darkest color I had - Julep's Angela - and added a blue rhinestone to the moons. I think they look okay, but not as good as when my nails were longer ... some of us just prefer the look of longer nails, I think. Go ahead and paint them, you might be surprised at how they turn out!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They look really goodfor having recently been broken.  I really like dark polish on short nails.


 Thanks, Donna! They weren't really all that long, but I really don't like the look of short nails on my fingers ... but I also don't like the look of an uneven set of nails.I wasn't really feeling in the mood for dark colors yet (I kind of associate them with fall and winter). Would have preferred something in a mid-tone. But Meaganola was right about using dark colors on short nails. Thanks, Meaganola


----------



## AtomicBunny

Girly Bits "Hocus Pocus"


----------



## FairyWearsBoots

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not really a traditional nail polish, but right now I'm wearing Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Zig and Sugar Plum.


 amazing!


----------



## amandah

> Girly Bits "Hocus Pocus"


 Ooo i love this. Very pretty!


----------



## amandah

> Julep Rebecca and Nicole by Opi Inner Sparkle


 I love this blue. Perfect shade and the sparkles just add to it!


----------



## mama2358

> Girly Bits "Hocus Pocus"


 Ooohhh! I love that color!


----------



## mama2358

> I love this blue. Perfect shade and the sparkles just add to it!


 Thank you! It's actually holding up well. No chips, and I generally get chips easily since I live on a farm and have lots of pets and kids.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just need it to last until I get my Bondi boxes!


----------



## LAtPoly

I'll try to take some pics tomorrow but wearing the new UD nail polish in the gunmetal gray. It's super shiny in the sun, and in the sun leans a really awesome green.  Good formula too - very minor wear on the tips after 24 hours and I'm hard on my nails.  

The hoarder says to buy a spare since it's an LE, but the realist says "you never ever finished an entire nail polish"...FML.

-L


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Emmabeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My nails are short I'm trying to grow them out so I'm not wearing any nail polish
> I broke two fingernail down to the quick last weekend. Meaganola told me on this forum that black or navy nails looked good on short nails. I went with the darkest color I had - Julep's Angela - and added a blue rhinestone to the moons. I think they look okay, but not as good as when my nails were longer ... some of us just prefer the look of longer nails, I think. Go ahead and paint them, you might be surprised at how they turn out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly Bits "Hocus Pocus"


 Love it!


----------



## shy32

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Rebecca and Nicole by Opi Inner Sparkle


ooh! That is pretty. Thanks for the inspiration, I think I will try something like this too. I have Rebecca (still sealed and I need to use it at least once, right? lol) and sparkly overcoats galore.


----------



## meaganola

Crossposted in the Julep August thread:




Reiko with Clio over it on my thumb (I wanted to see what the combination looked like. I like Reiko on its own, but Clio over it isn't working for me).


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Crossposted in the Julep August thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiko with Clio over it on my thumb (I wanted to see what the combination looked like. I like Reiko on its own, but Clio over it isn't working for me).


 I really like them both! Lovely nails!


----------



## msladyday

Julep Drew &amp; OPI by Sephora What's a Tire Jack?


----------



## Blair4Realz

I am currently wearing OPI - My Private Jet. Love the deep Grey color.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Drew &amp; OPI by Sephora What's a Tire Jack?


 

Wow!  I don't know which I love more the colors or your stripes!!


----------



## amandah

Lilypad Lacquer-baby boy blue


----------



## AtomicBunny

> Lilypad Lacquer-baby boy blue


 So pretty! I've decided that I *need* lilypad lacquer in my life, ASAP!


----------



## amandah

> So pretty! I've decided that I *need* lilypad lacquer in my life, ASAP!


 Yes, you do need them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Eww. Next time I need to lotion my hands before I take pictures. Thats what I get for taking it at work pushing papers all day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha

Soooo many choices! I am not sure which polish to wear:


----------



## Jessismith

> Crossposted in the Julep August thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Reiko with Clio over it on my thumb (I wanted to see what the combination looked like. I like Reiko on its own, but Clio over it isn't working for me).


 Love this. Great smooth metallic finish. I have lots of trouble getting metallics smoothed out.


> Lilypad Lacquer-baby boy blue


 Gorgeous color!


----------



## amandah

> Soooo many choices! I am not sure which polish to wear:


 I vote for red. Very sultry


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Geranium


----------



## amandah

> Essie Geranium


 Ooo i love this red!


----------



## DeSha

> I vote for red. Very sultry


 Thanks! Sultry is good


----------



## mama2358

> Crossposted in the Julep August thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Reiko with Clio over it on my thumb (I wanted to see what the combination looked like. I like Reiko on its own, but Clio over it isn't working for me).


 I love it! I probably wouldn't even notice that color in the bottle, but it looks gorgeous on!


----------



## emileepaigexo

Currently wearing Karma Hues in _Skyline Sunset_. I don't have a photo of my wearing it, and even if I did, my phone camera wouldn't do it justice, but here's a photo of it from their site.


----------



## luckyme502

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Geranium


 That is a beautiful red.  I am also amazed at how perfectly they are polished!  Mine always look okay in person, and messy in pics!


----------



## sleepykat

Zoya Robyn


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI DS Classic
> 
> This is a great neutral, a brownie-gold with a really pretty golden-multi scattered holo, just all kinds of subtle colors gleaming through.


 *Love! *







> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Eye of the storm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash
> 
> Zoya storm and zoya hazel. I really like the hazel it is such a sparkling blue with the tiniest flecks of brown that you really need to look at to see. It reminds me hazel eyes.


 *Storm is on my wishlist! Looks great!*



> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two years ago in February I lost my best friend Kurt to a very difficult and brief battle with Leukemia at the age of 35.   At Christmas his mother was diagnosed with the same disease.  Last week he would have turned 38 and his mom has a bone marrow transplant today so I decided that would be the inspiration of my manicure today.  I trimmed my nails down this weekend after a furious day of cleaning on Saturday.  This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri (which as you notice I tend to use a lot) in Man-go Team under Color Club Sparkle and Soar.  Accent is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White with Bundle Monster 321 stamped on in the Sparkle and Soar color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread.  You all have some great taste in polish! Makes me want to go out and get the colors I don't have!


 *Great mani! I hope everything turns out well for your friend's mom. *



> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Rebecca and Nicole by Opi Inner Sparkle


 *Beautiful blue and I love that accent nail! *



> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, forgot the pic like a goober and it won't let me tack it onto the original post. :-/


 *Looks gorgeous with the holo! Sorry it didn't last!*



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Not really a traditional nail polish, but right now I'm wearing Incoco Nail Polish Applique in Zig and Sugar Plum.


 *Gorgeous, as always! I love everything about this! 



*



> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Girly Bits "Hocus Pocus"


 *Love dat holo! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Crossposted in the Julep August thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiko with Clio over it on my thumb (I wanted to see what the combination looked like. I like Reiko on its own, but Clio over it isn't working for me).


 *Seeing this mani earlier is what made me order this set today. Love it!*



> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Drew &amp; OPI by Sephora What's a Tire Jack?


 *So cute! I love stripes! *


----------



## amandah

Colors by Llarowe-Black Gold, Texas Tea and Lush Lacquer-Neon Blast on accent nails.

I couldn't get a good photo of the holo, but in the sun .... HOLY HOLO!!!!


----------



## Christa W

Thank you everyone for your continued concern for my friend's mom.  Her transplant went well but I have not heard anything since Tuesday night.  Now just a waiting game to see if it worked.

I decided for today I wanted something a little more fun and cheery.  This is Wet n Wild Megalast in I Need a Refresh-Mint and my accents are Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea over a nude polish.  I found the perfect nude for me in Sinful Colors Satin which I have become obsessed with.  I was Sally Beauty yesterday looking at the new Horizon collection from China Glaze and as awesome as they are and I cant' wait to get them all, they are mostly oranges and more fall appropriate shades so as my first fuzzy nail I wanted something that still says summer.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors by Llarowe-Black Gold, Texas Tea and Lush Lacquer-Neon Blast on accent nails.
> 
> I couldn't get a good photo of the holo, but in the sun .... HOLY HOLO!!!!


Drool!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors by Llarowe-Black Gold, Texas Tea and Lush Lacquer-Neon Blast on accent nails.
> 
> I couldn't get a good photo of the holo, but in the sun .... HOLY HOLO!!!!


 Very fun! I think I can "almost" recreate that with Zoya Storm and OPI Polka Dot Com. I may give that a try this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Crossposted in the Julep August thread:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiko with Clio over it on my thumb (I wanted to see what the combination looked like. I like Reiko on its own, but Clio over it isn't working for me).


 I love those colors!


----------



## Jessismith

> That is a beautiful red.Â  I am also amazed at how perfectly they are polished!Â  Mine always look okay in person, and messy in pics!


 Thanks! It only takes me 2005000 snaps to get a good shot on my phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

I found this on pinterest and just HAD to share


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Drew &amp; OPI by Sephora What's a Tire Jack?


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad Lacquer-baby boy blue


 That's an amazing color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Soooo many choices! I am not sure which polish to wear:


 Those are all pretty colors.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Geranium


 That color looks great on you!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zoya Robyn


 That's a beautiful blue, must add it to my list.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors by Llarowe-Black Gold, Texas Tea and Lush Lacquer-Neon Blast on accent nails.
> 
> I couldn't get a good photo of the holo, but in the sun .... HOLY HOLO!!!!


 Wow!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you everyone for your continued concern for my friend's mom.  Her transplant went well but I have not heard anything since Tuesday night.  Now just a waiting game to see if it worked.
> 
> I decided for today I wanted something a little more fun and cheery.  This is Wet n Wild Megalast in I Need a Refresh-Mint and my accents are Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea over a nude polish.  I found the perfect nude for me in Sinful Colors Satin which I have become obsessed with.  I was Sally Beauty yesterday looking at the new Horizon collection from China Glaze and as awesome as they are and I cant' wait to get them all, they are mostly oranges and more fall appropriate shades so as my first fuzzy nail I wanted something that still says summer.


 Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on pinterest and just HAD to share


----------



## amandah

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very fun! I think I can "almost" recreate that with Zoya Storm and OPI Polka Dot Com. I may give that a try this weekend. Thanks for the inspiration!


 that would definitely be a cute combo.

post pics if you wind up doing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this on pinterest and just HAD to share


 Too funny and oh, so true!


----------



## autopilot

Zoya Charla with bling finger accent Hit Polish Voodoo People:


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Charla with bling finger accent Hit Polish Voodoo People:


 That is so pretty!


----------



## amandah

> Zoya Charla with bling finger accent Hit Polish Voodoo People:


 Oooo i love this color!


----------



## acostakk

> Zoya Charla with bling finger accent Hit Polish Voodoo People:


 So pretty!


----------



## acostakk

> Thank you everyone for your continued concern for my friend's mom.Â  Her transplant went well but I have not heard anything since Tuesday night.Â  Now just a waiting game to see if it worked. I decided for today I wanted something a little more fun and cheery.Â  This is Wet n Wild Megalast in I Need a Refresh-Mint and my accents are Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Fuzz-Sea over a nude polish.Â  I found the perfect nude for me in Sinful Colors Satin which I have become obsessed with.Â  I was Sally Beauty yesterday looking at the new Horizon collection from China Glaze and as awesome as they are and I cant' wait to get them all, they are mostly oranges and more fall appropriate shades so as my first fuzzy nail I wanted something that still says summer.Â


 Nice!


----------



## acostakk

> Colors by Llarowe-Black Gold, Texas Tea and Lush Lacquer-Neon Blast on accent nails. I couldn't get a good photo of the holo, but in the sun .... HOLY HOLO!!!!


 Beautiful


----------



## acostakk

> Zoya Robyn


 What a great color


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Zoya Charla with bling finger accent Hit Polish Voodoo People:


 So cute!


----------



## pinkgemini

Essie Madison Ave-hue with Pixie Polish Spectraflare holo topcoat


----------



## sofiabud12

Wearing Pixie Dust Nail Polish from Zoya. It's perfect for these summer days


----------



## acostakk

> Essie Madison Ave-hue with Pixie Polish Spectraflare holo topcoat


 Pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

> That color looks great on you!


 Thanks!


----------



## NotTheMama

I was playing around with my dotting tools, I made a mess!! I had nail polish EVERYWHERE, on both sides of my hands, all the way up my arms, all over the tools!! I need more practice, LOL!!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing around with my dotting tools, I made a mess!! I had nail polish EVERYWHERE, on both sides of my hands, all the way up my arms, all over the tools!! I need more practice, LOL!!


 Oh my! Your mani turned out cute! I like the little flower...looking good.


----------



## DeSha

played around with a diy "black" French manicure. lines are uneven but not too bad for a first try, lol. it will change once my Bondi boxes arrive!  used: LA Colors Mega grow LA Colors Black velvet Iriscolors Top shine


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Madison Ave-hue with Pixie Polish Spectraflare holo topcoat


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing around with my dotting tools, I made a mess!! I had nail polish EVERYWHERE, on both sides of my hands, all the way up my arms, all over the tools!! I need more practice, LOL!!


 cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> played around with a diy "black" French manicure. lines are uneven but not too bad for a first try, lol. it will change once my Bondi boxes arrive!
> 
> used:
> 
> LA Colors Mega grow
> 
> LA Colors Black velvet
> 
> Iriscolors Top shine


 Looks great!


----------



## DeSha

> Looks great!


 Thanks. I aspire to be like many of the ladies on this thread because some of these manicures I see are FAB! Practice will make perfect.


----------



## reepy

Bondi Teal Magnolia:


----------



## msladyday

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!  I don't know which I love more the colors or your stripes!!





> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *So cute! I love stripes! *





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!


 Thanks ladies.  I am new to the whole idea of nail art vs. standard 1-color manicures or french.  So far I have only attempted stripes since all I need is masking tape!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Oh my! Your mani turned out cute! I like the little flower...looking good.


 Thank you! It's chipped all to heck &amp; back now, we just spent the day moving my furniture out of my condo, fingers crossed, I close on it in 2 weeks! I will "officially" live with my boyfriend then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

> Bondi Teal Magnolia:


 I am hoping I'll get this color in one of my boxes! I love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Jelly sandwich with China Glaze Heat Index + Hard Candy Pink Taffy​  ​ 

​ 


​  ​


----------



## DeSha

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly sandwich with China Glaze Heat Index + Hard Candy Pink Taffy​  ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​  ​


 Very pretty!


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly sandwich with China Glaze Heat Index + Hard Candy Pink Taffy​  ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​  ​


 Ooh I really like this! I can totally see this being a standalone color of some indie brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly sandwich with China Glaze Heat Index + Hard Candy Pink Taffy​  ​Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly sandwich with China Glaze Heat Index + Hard Candy Pink Taffy​  ​Ooh I really like this! I can totally see this being a standalone color of some indie brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Thanks ladies!!
Click to expand...


----------



## acostakk

Sinful Colors Cinderella and Wet n Wild Blue Wants to be a Millionaire. The color doesn't look nearly as streaky in real life as it does in the photo. I did muff a few taking the tape off, but since this is just to hold me over until my Bondi arrives, I'll live with it.


----------



## Duranchu

Does someone wear soak off gel polish? Is gel polish or traditional nail polish most widely used now?


----------



## luckyme502

> Does someone wear soak off gel polish? Is gel polish or traditional nail polish most widely used now?


 I just bought a Red Carpet Manicure starter set on Friday and did it for the first time yesterday. I did a base coat and a top coat of gel and then put regular nail polish on top and then Seche vite top coat. This way I can change my color without taking off the base coat.


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Teal Magnolia:


 Nice color.  Looks lovely!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly sandwich with China Glaze Heat Index + Hard Candy Pink Taffy​  ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​  ​


 Sparkly!  Love it.


----------



## Duranchu

But there is new one step gel on the market now, no base or top coat needed haha.


----------



## DonnaD

I couldn't come up with any ideas at all.  My nails stayed naked for 3 (!!!) days so I just went with old stand-bys, dots and stripes but in a tone on tone.  These are all part of OPI Minnie Couture collection...I forget the specific colour names but one is a liquid sand.


----------



## tasertag

After 3(!!) weeks of naked nails I put Incoco strips on my nails. Most of the peeling is gone and my nails feel stronger. I'm hoping that these strips will last the 14 days and then I can paint my nails regularly again.


----------



## tasertag

> Jelly sandwich with China Glaze Heat Index + Hard Candy Pink Taffy
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Love this!


----------



## tasertag

> I couldn't come up with any ideas at all. Â My nails stayed naked for 3 (!!!) days so I just went with old stand-bys, dots and stripes but in a tone on tone. Â These are all part of OPI Minnie Couture collection...I forget the specific colour names but one is a liquid sand. Â


 The red on red makes the design very subtle. I think that's great.


----------



## DonnaD

It came out really cute though!



> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing around with my dotting tools, I made a mess!! I had nail polish EVERYWHERE, on both sides of my hands, all the way up my arms, all over the tools!! I need more practice, LOL!!


----------



## DonnaD

It really does.  If you ever go way back on some of their blogs, you can see how far they've come in as little as 6 monnths.  It's why I started my blog...to see what my nails will look like a year from now!



> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I aspire to be like many of the ladies on this thread because some of these manicures I see are FAB! Practice will make perfect.


----------



## DonnaD

Three weeks?!  I was dying after three days!  

This is really cute.  Lately I'm really liking the tone on tone thing.  I keep looking through my nails sticks to see what I have that will make a nice navy coloured tone on tone.  It's still summer but I'm kinda over pastels  and neons.



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 3(!!) weeks of naked nails I put Incoco strips on my nails. Most of the peeling is gone and my nails feel stronger. I'm hoping that these strips will last the 14 days and then I can paint my nails regularly again.


----------



## tasertag

> Three weeks?! Â I was dying after three days! Â  This is really cute. Â Lately I'm really liking the tone on tone thing. Â I keep looking through my nails sticks to see what I have that will make a nice navy coloured tone on tone. Â It's still summer but I'm kinda over pastels Â and neons.


 Three weeks was pretty brutal but thankfully one of those weeks was while I was on vacation but during that time they got totally trashed from the salt water/scuba diving combination. I had a crazy amount breakage and major peeling. Most of that is gone now.


----------



## madeupMegan

Two coats of Sephora by OPI Already Famous + Sephora by OPI Bare to be Different with Julep Hilary on top

Love this look, the gold/metallic is pretty and different from what I'm used to


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Teal Magnolia:


 That's a beautiful color!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing around with my dotting tools, I made a mess!! I had nail polish EVERYWHERE, on both sides of my hands, all the way up my arms, all over the tools!! I need more practice, LOL!!


 Love the colors you used! Looks like German folk art!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Jelly sandwich with China Glaze Heat Index + Hard Candy Pink Taffy​  ​
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> ​  ​


 Love it


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sinful Colors Cinderella and Wet n Wild Blue Wants to be a Millionaire. The color doesn't look nearly as streaky in real life as it does in the photo. I did muff a few taking the tape off, but since this is just to hold me over until my Bondi arrives, I'll live with it.


 That's a pretty blue.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I couldn't come up with any ideas at all.  My nails stayed naked for 3 (!!!) days so I just went with old stand-bys, dots and stripes but in a tone on tone.  These are all part of OPI Minnie Couture collection...I forget the specific colour names but one is a liquid sand.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After 3(!!) weeks of naked nails I put Incoco strips on my nails. Most of the peeling is gone and my nails feel stronger. I'm hoping that these strips will last the 14 days and then I can paint my nails regularly again.


 Those strips are so cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats of Sephora by OPI Already Famous + Sephora by OPI Bare to be Different with Julep Hilary on top
> 
> Love this look, the gold/metallic is pretty and different from what I'm used to


 cute combo


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Packers scrimmage last night &amp; I felt like being festive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep Bunny, Lexie, &amp; Peyton.


----------



## MissTrix

*Holy holos, Batman!! *





*Color Club Eternal Beauty*


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packers scrimmage last night &amp; I felt like being festive
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Bunny, Lexie, &amp; Peyton.


 Cool! Did Aaron Rodgers notice??? I could take him home with me if I saw him in real life. Cute guys &amp; football ... what can I say? I'm a dirty old lady!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Holy holos, Batman!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color Club Eternal Beauty*


 Gorgeous! Are these your nails, MissTrix?


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Holy holos, Batman!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color Club Eternal Beauty*
> Gorgeous! Are these your nails, MissTrix?
> 
> They sure are, Angi! Thank you! I can't stop looking at them!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They sure are, Angi! Thank you! I can't stop looking at them!


 I have heard several put-downs of Color Club, but I loved the one I got in June's Birchbox so much that I bought the collection. The couple of manicures I have done with CC have lasted longer than that other brand I use. LOL!


----------



## Lolo22

Julep Reiko + SH Queen Cobra polish strips on accent nails and Essie Van D'Go on the rest.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep Reiko + SH Queen Cobra polish strips on accent nails and Essie Van D'Go on the rest.


 Love this combo! Looks beautiful!


----------



## page5

> *Holy holos, Batman!!Â *
> 
> *Color Club Eternal Beauty*


 Gorgeous !!


----------



## page5

> I couldn't come up with any ideas at all. Â My nails stayed naked for 3 (!!!) days so I just went with old stand-bys, dots and stripes but in a tone on tone. Â These are all part of OPI Minnie Couture collection...I forget the specific colour names but one is a liquid sand. Â


 Love this color


----------



## page5

Something fun for the weekend.


----------



## tasertag

> Packers scrimmage last night &amp; I felt like being festive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep Bunny, Lexie, &amp; Peyton.


 You have beautifully long nails. Super jealous right now.


----------



## amandah

Different Dimensions-Just keep swimming This is with flash in a crapily lit bathroom! I can't wait to photograph this baby in the sun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes

None on my hands!  Time to get inspired.


----------



## meaganola

Le sigh. Julep Adele over Angela. Of course, the minute I went to take a picture, I banged up the middle finger. But it is pretty albeit not very summery (it's another week of 90-degree weather here). This is going to be great once fall kicks in, though. And if I'm more careful about curing.


----------



## puffyeyes

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep Reiko + SH Queen Cobra polish strips on accent nails and Essie Van D'Go on the rest.


 LOVE!


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You have beautifully long nails. Super jealous right now.


 Thank you! 




  I just recently managed to grow them out after years of having super, super short nails. Aaaand now I'm obsessed with painting them. I swear I change my polish daily, haha!


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different Dimensions-Just keep swimming
> 
> This is with flash in a crapily lit bathroom! I can't wait to photograph this baby in the sun


 I need this in my life. Right now.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Cool! Did Aaron Rodgers notice??? I could take him home with me if I saw him in real life. Cute guys &amp; football ... what can I say? I'm a dirty old lady!


 Ugh, I WISH! Thank god it's football season again so he's on my TV regularly!


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Holy holos, Batman!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color Club Eternal Beauty*


 Aaaaand I need this one too. These holos are really bad for my wallet. SO PRETTY.


----------



## amandah

Quote: Originally Posted by *allistra44* 







Packers scrimmage last night &amp; I felt like being festive



Julep Bunny, Lexie, &amp; Peyton.
You have beautifully long nails. Super jealous right now.

And she has beautifully long fingers too!


----------



## LydiaNichole

What I'm currently wearing: Essie's "Saturday Disco Fever" (Love!!!) and Zoya's "Belle". (Took four coats and was not up to typical Zoya standards...it was limited edition last year from the blogger collection). Please ignore the messed up cuticles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Jessismith

> Different Dimensions-Just keep swimming This is with flash in a crapily lit bathroom! I can't wait to photograph this baby in the sun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow -- Awesome!!!


----------



## birdiebijou

Aladdin's Girl (Sephora by OPI, Disney collab) with Butter London matte top coat. I'm semi-obsessed with mattifying glitter polishes, idk why. It makes it look sort of burnished, I just love the effect.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packers scrimmage last night &amp; I felt like being festive
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Bunny, Lexie, &amp; Peyton.


 cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Holy holos, Batman!! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Color Club Eternal Beauty*


 Wow that's a beautiful holo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep Reiko + SH Queen Cobra polish strips on accent nails and Essie Van D'Go on the rest.


 Looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something fun for the weekend.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Different Dimensions-Just keep swimming
> 
> This is with flash in a crapily lit bathroom! I can't wait to photograph this baby in the sun


 beautiful shimmer


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm currently wearing: Essie's "Saturday Disco Fever" (Love!!!) and Zoya's "Belle". (Took four coats and was not up to typical Zoya standards...it was limited edition last year from the blogger collection).
> 
> Please ignore the messed up cuticles.
> 
> 
> 
> )


 cute combo


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aladdin's Girl (Sephora by OPI, Disney collab) with Butter London matte top coat. I'm semi-obsessed with mattifying glitter polishes, idk why. It makes it look sort of burnished, I just love the effect.


 That's really pretty!


----------



## shadesofgreen

I love nail polish so this a perfect first post for me!.  I am wearing a shade by Revlon called Beguile. It's dark blue with flashes of purple and teal.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *shadesofgreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love nail polish so this a perfect first post for me!.  I am wearing a shade by Revlon called Beguile. It's dark blue with flashes of purple and teal.


 Welcome!


----------



## shadesofgreen

Thanks!


----------



## Christa W

Please forgive the sloppiness of the stamping.  I was trying to go for something that wasn't perfect, but this just turned out all over the place.  I just ordered a XL squishy stamper and was giving my smaller one a go so I could practice.  Looks like I need a lot more of it.

This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri in Presto Pink with Kleancolor Metallic Black on the accent nail stamped with Mash 39 @ 29 alternating on those color plus the other pink which is Kleancolor Metallic Pink.  Lastly added to my pointer is some Cina crystal rhinestones that I purchased back in like 2008 and have never tried. 





I like the right hand way better.  Please forgive the almost uncomfortable pose, I have severe RA and my right hand doesn't like to cooperate.


----------



## AtomicBunny

China Glaze's "Tantalize Me". Camera couldn't capture it but its a lilac purple with a light blue pearl shimmer.


----------



## tasertag

> Aladdin's Girl (Sephora by OPI, Disney collab) with Butter London matte top coat. I'm semi-obsessed with mattifying glitter polishes, idk why. It makes it look sort of burnished, I just love the effect.


 I love mattifying glitter too!!!! How's the BL matte top coat? Like it?!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *shadesofgreen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I love nail polish so this a perfect first post for me!.  I am wearing a shade by Revlon called Beguile. It's dark blue with flashes of purple and teal.


 Hey, shadesofgreen, welcome! There are a lot of threads in Nail Talk ... I love nail polish, too ... I spend a lot of time on the Julep and Bondi threads.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please forgive the sloppiness of the stamping.  I was trying to go for something that wasn't perfect, but this just turned out all over the place.  I just ordered a XL squishy stamper and was giving my smaller one a go so I could practice.  Looks like I need a lot more of it.
> 
> This is Sally Hansen Insta Dri in Presto Pink with Kleancolor Metallic Black on the accent nail stamped with Mash 39 @ 29 alternating on those color plus the other pink which is Kleancolor Metallic Pink.  Lastly added to my pointer is some Cina crystal rhinestones that I purchased back in like 2008 and have never tried.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like the right hand way better.  Please forgive the almost uncomfortable pose, I have severe RA and my right hand doesn't like to cooperate.


 I think you did good! I like 'em!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think you did good! I like 'em!


Thank you! They are way cute in person.


----------



## OiiO

I'm wearing OMG Nail Strips in Viper.

They're definitely worse than Incoco, but they're also a lot cheaper.


----------



## bbug

Essie's Turquoise &amp; Caicos

such a lovely summery color!


----------



## amandah

> Essie's Turquoise &amp; Caicos such a lovely summery color!


 Thats one of my faves too!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing OMG Nail Strips in Viper.
> 
> They're definitely worse than Incoco, but they're also a lot cheaper.


 OMG, I LOVE THESE!!!! Looks fantastic!


----------



## amandah

> I'm wearing OMG Nail Strips in Viper. They're definitely worse than Incoco, but they're also a lot cheaper.


 Do your nails EVER look bad?! These are very pretty, but i think you should try and make your nails look terrible. Now THAT would be a challenge!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ginegeorge83

mine's in Bobbie Italian Nude as base topped with Bobbie Cherry Blossom Glitters for a chic finish!


----------



## ginegeorge83

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do your nails EVER look bad?!
> 
> These are very pretty, but i think you should try and make your nails look terrible. Now THAT would be a challenge!


 Oh, are these yours? really awesome. Share some more shades, might be getting some amazing tips from you Amandah.


----------



## ginegeorge83

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow -- Awesome!!!


 perfff!


----------



## Jessismith

Finger Paints - Art Dealer Teal-er over Tiffany Imposter


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze's "Tantalize Me". Camera couldn't capture it but its a lilac purple with a light blue pearl shimmer.


 That's a pretty purple!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing OMG Nail Strips in Viper.
> 
> They're definitely worse than Incoco, but they're also a lot cheaper.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finger Paints - Art Dealer Teal-er over Tiffany Imposter


 So cute, I cant never resist blue/green shades.


----------



## OiiO

Thank you, ladies! 





Lol Amandah, trust me these nails have been used and abused a lot in the past.

I'm a recovered nail biter and cuticle picker, and it took them years to recover. I didn't paint my nails at all or owned a single bottle of nail polish until I was 25!



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG, I LOVE THESE!!!! Looks fantastic!





> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Do your nails EVER look bad?!
> These are very pretty, but i think you should try and make your nails look terrible. Now THAT would be a challenge!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love it!


----------



## ginegeorge83

Now this is LOVE!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Packers scrimmage last night &amp; I felt like being festive
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Bunny, Lexie, &amp; Peyton.


Stop having gorgeous long fingers, with gorgeous fingernails and soft looking skin....just STOP IT





lol, love ya Allison!


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Stop having gorgeous long fingers, with gorgeous fingernails and soft looking skin....just STOP IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol, love ya Allison!






 YOU stop! You're making me blush, over my hands of all things!

...seriously though, thank you! You're too kind.


----------



## wewearpolish

I have been so lazy and haven't done my nails in forever. I decided the laziness had to stop! lol my friends were becoming worried lol





China Glaze - Shocking Pink

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear - Black Out

Maybelline Color Show - Bold Gold (stamping)

Mash 40 - Cheetah


----------



## wakeuplittle

Wearing Essie Fiji! Classic.


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do your nails EVER look bad?!
> 
> These are very pretty, but i think you should try and make your nails look terrible. Now THAT would be a challenge!


 i agree Oiio, always fantastic. that last one ....I don't even care for snakeskin and I'm in love!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been so lazy and haven't done my nails in forever. I decided the laziness had to stop! lol my friends were becoming worried lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Shocking Pink
> 
> Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear - Black Out
> 
> Maybelline Color Show - Bold Gold (stamping)
> 
> Mash 40 - Cheetah


 Love it, that stamping is amazing.


----------



## OiiO

Always love your manis, they look gorgeous and very clean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Your accent finger looks like it could be a nail sticker, so it's amazing that you did all that with nail polish!



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been so lazy and haven't done my nails in forever. I decided the laziness had to stop! lol my friends were becoming worried lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Shocking Pink
> 
> Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear - Black Out
> 
> Maybelline Color Show - Bold Gold (stamping)
> 
> Mash 40 - Cheetah


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Splash of Grenadine - Love this pretty orchid color!! Squeezing in the spring/summer colors -- gonna be fall/winter before we know it!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Trying out the OPI nail strips for the first time. Though I messed a couple of them up a little bit (I shouldn't watch movies while applying them, for future reference), they're the good kind - made of nail polish, not stickers, and easy to apply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chicken351

*What I was wearing yesterday .....*





*And what I am wearing today...*





*Photo quality is bad, but you get the idea. I am so impatient too when it comes to letting them dry so I normally end up with a bunch niks and dings in them! *


----------



## puffyeyes

Best I can do with a toddler going "ohh my turn, me!". Guest appearance from a bathroom shelf, my hand's tripod, lol. I was really missing desperate housewives and without thinking chose Terri and Vanessa. Thanks again warehouse sale.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes

> *What I was wearing yesterday .....*
> 
> *And what I am wearing today...*
> 
> *Photo quality is bad, but you get the idea. I am so impatient too when it comes to letting them dry so I normally end up with a bunch niks and dings in them!Â *


 How did you achieve what's in the second photo. I love!


----------



## Bikerchic

My poor sad nails are only wearing a couple very thick coats of OPI Nail Envy at the moment



  I just can't get them to stop peeling.  Any recommendations on a good nail treatment?  I like the Nail Envy I have but it's getting pretty old and I have to add a bit of thinner every time I use it.


----------



## DonnaD

I wasn't expecting to do a new mani because I seriously loved my last one but I sliced a hunk of it off peeling potatoes 



  Anyway, I went with WnW Megalast in I need a Refresh-Mint and Spoiled Use Protection (LOVE that name!)  Since I was recently whining about hating glitter polish, I figured I'd remind myself of why.  It's pretty but  the polish is so thick my nails look fake.  While I'm pretty careful with my cuticles, I have to be extra super duper careful  with glitters so I don't end up with glitter pieces on them. Also not looking forward to removal but it's pretty, I guess.


----------



## DonnaD

Pretty!  I love that pink.



> Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have been so lazy and haven't done my nails in forever. I decided the laziness had to stop! lol my friends were becoming worried lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Shocking Pink
> 
> Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear - Black Out
> 
> Maybelline Color Show - Bold Gold (stamping)
> 
> Mash 40 - Cheetah


----------



## Jessismith

> My poor sad nails are only wearing a couple very thick coats of OPI Nail Envy at the moment :icon_sad: Â  I just can't get them to stop peeling.Â  Any recommendations on a good nail treatment?Â  I like the Nail Envy I have but it's getting pretty old and I have to add a bit of thinner every time I use it.Â


 I've had great success with Salon Science's Instant Artificials from Sally's as a base coat, has done wonders for my peeling nails. I just picked up NailTek's Foundation II and also working well so far.


----------



## wewearpolish

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Always love your manis, they look gorgeous and very clean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Your accent finger looks like it could be a nail sticker, so it's amazing that you did all that with nail polish!


haha thanks! I love stamping, but I always feel like I am cheating a little...i def need to work on my free handing though


----------



## acostakk

> I wasn't expecting to do a new mani because I seriously loved my last one but I sliced a hunk of it off peeling potatoesÂ
> 
> 
> 
> Â  Anyway, I went with WnW Megalast in I need a Refresh-Mint and Spoiled Use Protection (LOVE that name!) Â Since I was recently whining about hating glitter polish, I figured I'd remind myself of why. Â It's pretty but Â the polish is so thickÂ my nails look fake. Â While I'm pretty careful with my cuticles, I have to be extra super duper careful Â with glitters so I don't end up with glitter pieces on them. Also not looking forward to removal but it's pretty, I guess.


 Looks great!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's pretty but  the polish is so thick my nails look fake.


 How many coats did you have to use?  Is it over the I Need a Refresh-Mint or is that just what's over the stripes?


----------



## tasertag

> haha thanks! I love stamping, but I always feel like I am cheating a little...i def need to work on my free handing though


 I think stamping is pretty! I'm better at doing freehand stuff. For some reason my stamping never comes out well. Guess I just need to continue practicing.


----------



## autopilot

Bare nails today (1 coat strengthener)... I may or may not be waiting for 6 packages of nail polish...


----------



## DonnaD

Two coats of the WnW on each finger with two coats of the Spoiled plus seche vite.  The accent finger having three coats of the Spoiled, two coats of the WnW and seche vite.  You can see in the pics how thick it is...and it's definitely from the glitter because the WnW goes on really nicely with two coats.  It has that awesome big brush which pretty much guarantees the perfect amount of polish on your nail.



> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How many coats did you have to use?  Is it over the I Need a Refresh-Mint or is that just what's over the stripes?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Splash of Grenadine - Love this pretty orchid color!! Squeezing in the spring/summer colors -- gonna be fall/winter before we know it!


 Pretty color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trying out the OPI nail strips for the first time. Though I messed a couple of them up a little bit (I shouldn't watch movies while applying them, for future reference), they're the good kind - made of nail polish, not stickers, and easy to apply.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I didn't know they made nail strips those are cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Chicken351* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> *What I was wearing yesterday .....*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And what I am wearing today...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Photo quality is bad, but you get the idea. I am so impatient too when it comes to letting them dry so I normally end up with a bunch niks and dings in them! *


 Both look really cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Best I can do with a toddler going "ohh my turn, me!". Guest appearance from a bathroom shelf, my hand's tripod, lol. I was really missing desperate housewives and without thinking chose Terri and Vanessa. Thanks again warehouse sale.


 Cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't expecting to do a new mani because I seriously loved my last one but I sliced a hunk of it off peeling potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I went with WnW Megalast in I need a Refresh-Mint and Spoiled Use Protection (LOVE that name!)  Since I was recently whining about hating glitter polish, I figured I'd remind myself of why.  It's pretty but  the polish is so thick my nails look fake.  While I'm pretty careful with my cuticles, I have to be extra super duper careful  with glitters so I don't end up with glitter pieces on them. Also not looking forward to removal but it's pretty, I guess.


 That looks great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bare nails today (1 coat strengthener)... I may or may not be waiting for 6 packages of nail polish...


 Wow youre going to have awesome nail mail!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Two coats of the WnW on each finger with two coats of the Spoiled plus seche vite.  The accent finger having three coats of the Spoiled, two coats of the WnW and seche vite.  You can see in the pics how thick it is...and it's definitely from the glitter because the WnW goes on really nicely with two coats.  It has that awesome big brush which pretty much guarantees the perfect amount of polish on your nail.


That's weird.  I can see what you mean even though I still think it looks very nice.  I love the colors.  Do you have any issues with it chipping being so thick?  I have not had any issues with the Spoiled glitters doing that.  I think the brushes for the Megalast are far worse and essentially they are dupes for the Spoiled line.  I think I may have go buy Use Protection myself and see what it does.


----------



## autopilot

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow youre going to have awesome nail mail!


Heh, it's worse than that... I forgot about 2 parcels so it's actually 8!


----------



## DonnaD

WnW makes Spoiled so it's not a surprise they both have the same kind of brushes.  I love them and I wish all polishes had brushes like that!  The Use Protection is a good formula and has a normal brush, not like the Megalast brush.  It picks up the glitter nicely and goes on nicely and dries like liquid sand polishes do.  It's just that I put so many coats on to get the opacity I wanted that made them so thick.

I did these last night about an hour before I went to bed.  I did wash, dishes, chopped onions and mushrooms, did more dishes, dead-headed the last of my daylilies and other assorted busy work and no chips.  But I never get chips...I have some kind of weird nail chemistry or something but polish never chips on me.  They seem less thick than they did when I took ths pic right after I did them though.

My husband says he loves this mani...he said it looks "dressy."  He's so cute lol.  



> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's weird.  I can see what you mean even though I still think it looks very nice.  I love the colors.  Do you have any issues with it chipping being so thick?  I have not had any issues with the Spoiled glitters doing that.  I think the brushes for the Megalast are far worse and essentially they are dupes for the Spoiled line.  I think I may have go buy Use Protection myself and see what it does.


----------



## luckyme502

This was earlier today, before my Bondi boxes arrived.  I painted them on Saturday, so the one chip you see, isn't that bad, it lasted 5 days. This is Julep's Claudette.





This is tonight, after my Bondi boxes arrived.  It's Teal Magnolia and Strawberry Fields.


----------



## DonnaD

I love it.  I was hoping to get Strawberry Fields in my box but no such luck.  Your nails look fabulous!  



> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was earlier today, before my Bondi boxes arrived.  I painted them on Saturday, so the one chip you see, isn't that bad, it lasted 5 days. This is Julep's Claudette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is tonight, after my Bondi boxes arrived.  It's Teal Magnolia and Strawberry Fields.


----------



## acostakk

> This was earlier today, before my Bondi boxes arrived. Â I painted them on Saturday, so the one chip you see, isn't that bad, it lasted 5 days. This is Julep's Claudette.
> 
> This is tonight, after my Bondi boxes arrived. Â It's Teal Magnolia and Strawberry Fields. Â


 If either of these colors are in my Bondi boxes I'll be thrilled. And if both....wheeeee! They look gorgeous on you!


----------



## sleepykat

Zoya Kimber; accent nails are topped with Hit Polish Hot Mess


----------



## acostakk

Julep Sophia over Sephora by OPI The Way Tutu His Heart. The fact that it glows in the dark entertains me just as much as it does my four year old. Hmm...


----------



## luckyme502

> Julep Sophia over Sephora by OPI The Way Tutu His Heart. The fact that it glows in the dark entertains me just as much as it does my four year old. Hmm...


 Will the glow in the dark show up in a picture? I've never seen a polish glow in the dark!


----------



## bondinewyork

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was earlier today, before my Bondi boxes arrived.  I painted them on Saturday, so the one chip you see, isn't that bad, it lasted 5 days. This is Julep's Claudette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is tonight, after my Bondi boxes arrived.  It's Teal Magnolia and Strawberry Fields.


 Love the accent nail! What did you think of the formula?


----------



## acostakk

> Will the glow in the dark show up in a picture? I've never seen a polish glow in the dark!


 Hee hee hee. We tried last night with the iPhone with no luck. We'll see if the real camera can capture it


----------



## luckyme502

> Love the accent nail! What did you think of the formula?


 Thanks. The two colors look better together in person, the lighting in that pic is really bad. I like the formula so far. It was easy to work with and came off easily. I may have painted all of my nails Teal Magnolia and then decided to add Strawberry Fields. I'll update after a few days to let you know about wear and chipping.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Couldn't wait any more for my Bondi box..had to paint my nails! Essie Butler Please + Shine of the Times. Kinda hard to capture on my camera phone, but one of my favorite top coats!


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My poor sad nails are only wearing a couple very thick coats of OPI Nail Envy at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> I just can't get them to stop peeling.  Any recommendations on a good nail treatment?  I like the Nail Envy I have but it's getting pretty old and I have to add a bit of thinner every time I use it.


 My nails have peeled badly for years. I tried Nail Envy and used it for a long time too. I push Nail-Tek Foundation II every time I see someone write about their peeling nails. It is a ridge filler too so it covers up the peelies great while it fixes up your nails. I'll never be without it. Find the best deal on Ebay! Sally Beauty has it too. Others use Nailtique and I think they are very similar. I got 4 bottles of Nail Tek Foundation II from an ebay seller, free shipping and was cheaper than 2 bottles at Sally's.


----------



## Marj B

I love this mani! Very pretty!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't expecting to do a new mani because I seriously loved my last one but I sliced a hunk of it off peeling potatoes
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, I went with WnW Megalast in I need a Refresh-Mint and Spoiled Use Protection (LOVE that name!)  Since I was recently whining about hating glitter polish, I figured I'd remind myself of why.  It's pretty but  the polish is so thick my nails look fake.  While I'm pretty careful with my cuticles, I have to be extra super duper careful  with glitters so I don't end up with glitter pieces on them. Also not looking forward to removal but it's pretty, I guess.


----------



## sleepykat

> Couldn't wait any more for my Bondi box..had to paint my nails! Essie Butler Please + Shine of the Times. Kinda hard to capture on my camera phone, but one of my favorite top coats!


 I love Shine of the Times! I tried a similar combo with Shine of the Times over Essie Mesmerize. I tried to get the prettiness to show up in photos, but it wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow youre going to have awesome nail mail!
> Heh, it's worse than that... I forgot about 2 parcels so it's actually 8!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be like Christmas in your house


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was earlier today, before my Bondi boxes arrived.  I painted them on Saturday, so the one chip you see, isn't that bad, it lasted 5 days. This is Julep's Claudette.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is tonight, after my Bondi boxes arrived.  It's Teal Magnolia and Strawberry Fields.


 Love it, I hope I get those colors in my Bondi box.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zoya Kimber; accent nails are topped with Hit Polish Hot Mess


 Great mani!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep Sophia over Sephora by OPI The Way Tutu His Heart. The fact that it glows in the dark entertains me just as much as it does my four year old. Hmm...


 That's a pretty green. Is the Julep glow in the dark or the Sephora by OPI?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait any more for my Bondi box..had to paint my nails!
> 
> Essie Butler Please + Shine of the Times. Kinda hard to capture on my camera phone, but one of my favorite top coats!


 I need that blue so pretty.


----------



## NotTheMama

Sally Hansen polish strips in Girl Flower. I needed something on my nails and I was too tired to break out the regular polish. I love the pattern, so cute and summery. All the manis you guys posted are amazing!!! Once I'm completely finished moving, I'll have more time to be creative. You have all given me lots of ideas!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails have peeled badly for years. I tried Nail Envy and used it for a long time too. I push Nail-Tek Foundation II every time I see someone write about their peeling nails. It is a ridge filler too so it covers up the peelies great while it fixes up your nails. I'll never be without it. Find the best deal on Ebay! Sally Beauty has it too. Others use Nailtique and I think they are very similar. I got 4 bottles of Nail Tek Foundation II from an ebay seller, free shipping and was cheaper than 2 bottles at Sally's.


 Thanks for the recommendation...I just ordered a bottle to try out.


----------



## acostakk

> That's a pretty green. Is the Julep glow in the dark or the Sephora by OPI?


 Juleps Sophia glows in the dark. I tried and tried to photo it last night, but I'm just not good enough with the manual settings to make it come out.


----------



## acostakk

> Sally Hansen polish strips in Girl Flower. I needed something on my nails and I was too tired to break out the regular polish. I love the pattern, so cute and summery. All the manis you guys posted are amazing!!! Once I'm completely finished moving, I'll have more time to be creative. You have all given me lots of ideas!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 These are so cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen polish strips in Girl Flower. I needed something on my nails and I was too tired to break out the regular polish. I love the pattern, so cute and summery.
> 
> All the manis you guys posted are amazing!!! Once I'm completely finished moving, I'll have more time to be creative. You have all given me lots of ideas!!!


 I have these they are so cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> That's a pretty green. Is the Julep glow in the dark or the Sephora by OPI?
> Juleps Sophia glows in the dark. I tried and tried to photo it last night, but I'm just not good enough with the manual settings to make it come out. Thanks for letting me know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

My new Bundle Monster holiday plates came in the mail today.  I decided to try this image from the H23 plate.  It's so nerdy!  This is just Milani White on the Spot with Wet n Wild Wild Shine Black Creme stamped.  On my accent nail is Nicole by OPI in A-Nise Treat.  So far I am impressed with the designs that are on the plates but not so happy with the quality.  I have heard nothing but rave reviews on the plates and I tried a bunch of Halloween designs as a test and they were a disaster.  I will not give up though!  Please excuse the ugly cuticles.  I always take my pictures as soon as I am done because my nails chip like crazy and I always want to get them fresh but my fingers usually look bad. 





I blurred this image purposely so you can see just how sparkly the textured one is!


----------



## invisiblebike

I'm wearing Francis with Lois as an accent, both by Julep!


----------



## pinkgemini

Essie Lady Like with Essie A Cut Above (I'm a big ol' copy cat and love getting great inspiration on this board! Thanks, girls!)


----------



## mama2358

So I've got on Bondi Teal Magnolia, my 8 yo son has on Bondi Chasing the Sun, and my 6yo son has on SH Silver Sweep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've got on Bondi Teal Magnolia, my 8 yo son has on Bondi Chasing the Sun, and my 6yo son has on SH Silver Sweep.


 Cute manis! Love that painting nails is a family activity!



> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't wait any more for my Bondi box..had to paint my nails!
> 
> Essie Butler Please + Shine of the Times. Kinda hard to capture on my camera phone, but one of my favorite top coats!


 This is such a gorgeous blue! Love it!


----------



## madeupMegan

My NOTD:





Julep Morgan with Sinful Colors Frenzy on the accent nail


----------



## invisiblebike

My aforementioned current nails! Just did 'em! From the latest Julep Boho Glam box! Sorry for the crummy photo quality, my blackberry has the worst camera. I'm gonna upgrade to an iPhone eventually.


----------



## AtomicBunny

Indigo Bananas "Fiery the Angels Fell"


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My new Bundle Monster holiday plates came in the mail today.  I decided to try this image from the H23 plate.  It's so nerdy!  This is just Milani White on the Spot with Wet n Wild Wild Shine Black Creme stamped.  On my accent nail is Nicole by OPI in A-Nise Treat.  So far I am impressed with the designs that are on the plates but not so happy with the quality.  I have heard nothing but rave reviews on the plates and I tried a bunch of Halloween designs as a test and they were a disaster.  I will not give up though!  Please excuse the ugly cuticles.  I always take my pictures as soon as I am done because my nails chip like crazy and I always want to get them fresh but my fingers usually look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blurred this image purposely so you can see just how sparkly the textured one is!


 Looks great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Lady Like with Essie A Cut Above (I'm a big ol' copy cat and love getting great inspiration on this board! Thanks, girls!)


 pretty combo


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I've got on Bondi Teal Magnolia, my 8 yo son has on Bondi Chasing the Sun, and my 6yo son has on SH Silver Sweep.


 This is adorable!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My NOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Morgan with Sinful Colors Frenzy on the accent nail


 Love those two colors together


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My aforementioned current nails! Just did 'em! From the latest Julep Boho Glam box! Sorry for the crummy photo quality, my blackberry has the worst camera. I'm gonna upgrade to an iPhone eventually.


 I like that combo.


----------



## LAtPoly

I did an ombre' pedicure.  Sorry for the flippie-floppy tan lines... 

From pinkie to big toe: Color Club Wild Cactus, Zoya Zuza, Essie Naughty Nautical, Zoya F and Color Club Blue Ming.

FTR, I'd swop Zuza and Naughty Nautical if I did this again.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did an ombre' pedicure.  Sorry for the flippie-floppy tan lines...
> 
> From pinkie to big toe: Color Club Wild Cactus, Zoya Zuza, Essie Naughty Nautical, Zoya F and Color Club Blue Ming.
> 
> FTR, I'd swop Zuza and Naughty Nautical if I did this again.


 cute!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep Sophia over Sephora by OPI The Way Tutu His Heart. The fact that it glows in the dark entertains me just as much as it does my four year old. Hmm...


 *I love this Julep shade ... I will have to look for it in the shop.*



> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen polish strips in Girl Flower. I needed something on my nails and I was too tired to break out the regular polish. I love the pattern, so cute and summery.
> 
> All the manis you guys posted are amazing!!! Once I'm completely finished moving, I'll have more time to be creative. You have all given me lots of ideas!!!


 _*I've never tried polish strips, but these and some others I have seen in this forum have made me want to give them a try ... how do you do them and how long do they last?*_



> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Francis with Lois as an accent, both by Julep!


 *These are the two colors I got from Julep this month, but I haven't tried them yet. I have several ideas though. How did you mix yours?*



> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My NOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Morgan with Sinful Colors Frenzy on the accent nail


 *Love this shade of purple .... will have to remember it next time I hit the Julep shop!*


----------



## lissa1307

the first mani in what i'm sure will be a very long love affair with Bondi polishes...

I have on Brick Road and Fuschia-istic


----------



## jessrose18

Maybelline polka dots collection #55 drops of jade over china glaze aquadelic


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the first mani in what i'm sure will be a very long love affair with Bondi polishes...
> 
> I have on Brick Road and Fuschia-istic


That is awesome.


----------



## luckyme502

> the first mani in what i'm sure will be a very long love affair with Bondi polishes... I have on Brick Road and Fuschia-istic


 I really like this mani. The color combination is great. I dont have either of those two Bondi colors, yet.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybelline polka dots collection #55 drops of jade over china glaze aquadelic


 I have avoided picking these up because I thought the black/white polka dots were too much of a dupe for my Hard Candy Black Tie Affair and that I could just make a jelly sandwich using that and any other color to make it look like the colored ones but seeing this makes me think I might have to pick them up.  How many coats of the Drops of Jade did you use?


----------



## NotTheMama

> *I love this Julep shade ... I will have to look for it in the shop.* _*I've never tried polish strips, but these and some others I have seen in this forum have made me want to give them a try ... how do you do them and how long do they last?*_ *These are the two colors I got from Julep this month, but I haven't tried them yet. I have several ideas though. How did you mix yours?*


 The polish strips by Sally Hansen are really pretty easy to use. This was only my second time using them and it took all of 15 minutes to do both hands. You just select the right size for your nail, peel the clear top film off, peel off the bottom film and position them on your nails. You do have to be a little careful because the strips are thin and can tear easily, but you can kind of position the tear back together on your nail if it's not too bad. Then you just press them down and trim or file off the excess. The last time I used them, they wore so long I got tired of them and took them off, I think it was a little over a week. Not a chip, scratch or dent in them, in fact, they were hard to get off even after that long. And I work as a cashier so I am HARD on my nails, I bump them constantly at work. If you look, you can often find them on clearance, the ones I have on now I got in a 2 pack on amazon for $5.00, and the other pattern is different, which I really like. In the stores I've seen them on clearance for as cheap as $3.50 for a single pack. That's when I tend to grab them. I do use a top coat on mine, it doesn't really say you need one, but I put one on, just because they feel funny to me without it.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The polish strips by Sally Hansen are really pretty easy to use. This was only my second time using them and it took all of 15 minutes to do both hands. You just select the right size for your nail, peel the clear top film off, peel off the bottom film and position them on your nails. You do have to be a little careful because the strips are thin and can tear easily, but you can kind of position the tear back together on your nail if it's not too bad. Then you just press them down and trim or file off the excess.
> 
> The last time I used them, they wore so long I got tired of them and took them off, I think it was a little over a week. Not a chip, scratch or dent in them, in fact, they were hard to get off even after that long. And I work as a cashier so I am HARD on my nails, I bump them constantly at work.
> 
> If you look, you can often find them on clearance, the ones I have on now I got in a 2 pack on amazon for $5.00, and the other pattern is different, which I really like. In the stores I've seen them on clearance for as cheap as $3.50 for a single pack. That's when I tend to grab them.
> 
> I do use a top coat on mine, it doesn't really say you need one, but I put one on, just because they feel funny to me without it.


I got some at Big Lots for a $1.00.  I bought the glittery ones that were a nightmare to remove.  Yours are super adorable.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I got some at Big Lots for a $1.00.Â  I bought the glittery ones that were a nightmare to remove.Â  Yours are super adorable.Â


 I have a Big Lots!! I'll have to remember to check for them next time I'm there. The last ones I wore were black &amp; blue animal print and I thought I'd never get the black part off! Thanks, I was afraid these might look a bit little girlish, but I liked the pattern, and I got several compliments on them at work today, so I guess I worried for nothing!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

The nail strips always end up starting to peel on me before they chip, so half the time I end up peeling them off instead of actually removing them, lol. I blame working in healthcare, I wash my hands roughly a billion times a day.


----------



## jessrose18

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I have avoided picking these up because I thought the black/white polka dots were too much of a dupe for my Hard Candy Black Tie Affair and that I could just make a jelly sandwich using that and any other color to make it look like the colored ones but seeing this makes me think I might have to pick them up.  How many coats of the Drops of Jade did you use?







I used 1 coat china glaze aquadelic and 2 coats of drops of jade in the above photo.  Heres some more polka dot swatches

Left to Right:  55 Drops of Jade, 85 Pretty in Polka, 95 Bluemarks the Spot, 75 Clearly Spotted These are the true polish colors, no basecolor, 2 coats



Here are some samples with base color.

Left to right:  Zoya Rocky with Maybelline 95 Bluemarks The Spot

China Glaze Recycle with 75 Clearly Spotted

Julep Rose with 85 Pretty in Polka


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 i've surprised myself with how much I lovveee those!

Open question: is there a go to strengthening base coat that I should be getting my hands on? I think I should invest in one to help avoid some weakening


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Julep Sophia over Sephora by OPI The Way Tutu His Heart. The fact that it glows in the dark entertains me just as much as it does my four year old. Hmm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I love this Julep shade ... I will have to look for it in the shop.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen polish strips in Girl Flower. I needed something on my nails and I was too tired to break out the regular polish. I love the pattern, so cute and summery.
> 
> All the manis you guys posted are amazing!!! Once I'm completely finished moving, I'll have more time to be creative. You have all given me lots of ideas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I've never tried polish strips, but these and some others I have seen in this forum have made me want to give them a try ... how do you do them and how long do they last?*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Francis with Lois as an accent, both by Julep!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *These are the two colors I got from Julep this month, but I haven't tried them yet. I have several ideas though. How did you mix yours?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My NOTD:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Morgan with Sinful Colors Frenzy on the accent nail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Love this shade of purple .... will have to remember it next time I hit the Julep shop!*
> I love the SH nail strips they lasted about 2 weeks, only because I wanted variety they would have probably lasted longer.
Click to expand...


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the first mani in what i'm sure will be a very long love affair with Bondi polishes...
> 
> I have on Brick Road and Fuschia-istic


 Im in love so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybelline polka dots collection #55 drops of jade over china glaze aquadelic


 So pretty, I need that Maybelline polish!


----------



## msladyday

Love it!

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

the first mani in what i'm sure will be a very long love affair with Bondi polishes...

I have on Brick Road and Fuschia-istic





Very intrigued by that polka dots collection...



> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybelline polka dots collection #55 drops of jade over china glaze aquadelic


----------



## msladyday

Julep Julianne (base), Julep Something Blue (accent)


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used 1 coat china glaze aquadelic and 2 coats of drops of jade in the above photo.  Heres some more polka dot swatches
> 
> Left to Right:  55 Drops of Jade, 85 Pretty in Polka, 95 Bluemarks the Spot, 75 Clearly Spotted These are the true polish colors, no basecolor, 2 coats
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some samples with base color.
> 
> Left to right:  Zoya Rocky with Maybelline 95 Bluemarks The Spot
> 
> China Glaze Recycle with 75 Clearly Spotted
> 
> Julep Rose with 85 Pretty in Polka


Wow!  Thanks for those great swatches.  My favorite is the Recycle.  I almost bought that color yesterday.  It reminds me of the way I have worn Black Tie Affair before over Revlon Timeless.  But I just realized that there is bar glitter in that one and not in the Polka Dots one. 





I will be making my way to Target after work.  I am pretty sure they had them the cheapest.  My only other Color Show polishes are the Shredded ones.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Deborah Lippman Happy Birthday (Sephora 100 pt. perk) over Julep Maria.  I must say, I feel like painting this DL over every color I wear now!





(Sorry for the bad pic - this is me juggling 2 bottles of NP and my phone. lol)

(Pic is also posted in the Julep thread - sorry for double post.)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Julianne (base), Julep Something Blue (accent)


 Love those blues, so cute.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippman Happy Birthday (Sephora 100 pt. perk) over Julep Maria.  I must say, I feel like painting this DL over every color I wear now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pic - this is me juggling 2 bottles of NP and my phone. lol)
> 
> (Pic is also posted in the Julep thread - sorry for double post.)


 Love it!


----------



## OiiO

I love this glitter so much, it looks great on you! I was looking for a dupe and found that Wet n' Wild Party of Five Glitters is pretty much identical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just in case someone else really wants it but doesn't want to spend 100pts or $$$.



> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippman Happy Birthday (Sephora 100 pt. perk) over Julep Maria.  I must say, I feel like painting this DL over every color I wear now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pic - this is me juggling 2 bottles of NP and my phone. lol)
> 
> (Pic is also posted in the Julep thread - sorry for double post.)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love this glitter so much, it looks great on you! I was looking for a dupe and found that Wet n' Wild Party of Five Glitters is pretty much identical  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just in case someone else really wants it but doesn't want to spend 100pts or $$$.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippman Happy Birthday (Sephora 100 pt. perk) over Julep Maria.  I must say, I feel like painting this DL over every color I wear now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pic - this is me juggling 2 bottles of NP and my phone. lol)
> 
> (Pic is also posted in the Julep thread - sorry for double post.)
> Thanks for the info! I will have to look for the wnw one.


----------



## DonnaD

LOVE!  &lt;3&lt;3



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the first mani in what i'm sure will be a very long love affair with Bondi polishes...
> 
> I have on Brick Road and Fuschia-istic


----------



## madeupMegan

Another vibrant mani:





Butter London Scouse (love this one!) with Julep Eden as the accent (really disappointed with the colour and formula).


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Another vibrant mani:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butter London Scouse (love this one!) with Julep Eden as the accent (really disappointed with the colour and formula).


 Pretty!


----------



## Superfish19

Maybe someone can help me. I'm looking for a nail polish color that is red and glittery. Sort of like Dorthy's slippers. It reminds me of the first nail polish color I ever wore when I was a child.


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Finally used my Julep Champagne Trio. Amity, Reiko,&amp; Clio.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe someone can help me. I'm looking for a nail polish color that is red and glittery. Sort of like Dorthy's slippers. It reminds me of the first nail polish color I ever wore when I was a child.


 well, deborah lippmann's ruby red slippers immediately came to mind. the base is a dark red burgundy, and it has two different sized red glitters. very pretty.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe someone can help me. I'm looking for a nail polish color that is red and glittery. Sort of like Dorthy's slippers. It reminds me of the first nail polish color I ever wore when I was a child.


 

I just picked up a mini of China Glaze Ruby Pumps for $.25 at Sally Beauty.  Here's a quick link from the search I just did.  I haven't swatched it yet.

http://www.frmheadtotoe.com/2012/12/manicure-monday-china-glaze-ruby-pumps.html


----------



## acostakk

Bondi Teal Magnolia with Wet n Wild Mermaid Curves for the accent


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bondi Teal Magnolia with Wet n Wild Mermaid Curves for the accent


 Wow, that looks awesome.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe someone can help me. I'm looking for a nail polish color that is red and glittery. Sort of like Dorthy's slippers. It reminds me of the first nail polish color I ever wore when I was a child.


 if you want a less expensive/drugstore brand, sally hanson xtreme wear has a nice red glitter...it's about $4, though i was in a dollar general earlier and they have it for $2

edit to add: one of my favorite things to do to get the ruby slipper effect is paint my nails with a nice red and add red(fine) craft glitter, then i just add a quick dry top coat( paint quickly to avoid destroying the glitter)


----------



## LAtPoly

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info! I will have to look for the wnw one.


 Looks like Milani has an even better dupe than the Wet N Wild one: http://www.kaylashevonne.com/2011/06/swatch-comparison-deborah-lippmann.html

I love Milani. Best of the drugstore IMO...


----------



## sleepykat

> Maybe someone can help me. I'm looking for a nail polish color that is red and glittery. Sort of like Dorthy's slippers. It reminds me of the first nail polish color I ever wore when I was a child.


 My favorite way to do this is to alternate layers of NYC Broadway Burgundy Frost (which is actually a red jelly with red microglitter) and Milani Jewel FX in Red (which is medium red hexagon glitter).


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks like Milani has an even better dupe than the Wet N Wild one: http://www.kaylashevonne.com/2011/06/swatch-comparison-deborah-lippmann.html
> 
> I love Milani. Best of the drugstore IMO...


Target by me had the Milani one on clearance last week


----------



## amandah

Color Club-Cloud Nine


----------



## Christa W

Color Club Twiggie with OPI Alcatraz...Rocks.   The stamp on my pointer is China Glaze VIII with Mash plate 43.  I am in love with Alcatraz...Rocks.  I will have to buy a back up bottle!! 
 

without flash





with flash





After looking at the top picture it almost looks like a tiffany blue.  I will have to try this with Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh Mint.  It's way more green in person.  I need to invest in a better camera/light box these are just taken with my iPhone.


----------



## Superfish19

I'll look into all those red glittery suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## birdiebijou

Messing around with the Champagne Trio, Sylvia (purple), and Veronica (pink) from my Julep August box. My nail art skills need some work tho, lol.


----------



## LinaMingo

I went to the salon today and used Julep's Champagne Trio. I love the way the pink case on my phone is reflected in it. Wish the colors were like that for real.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally used my Julep Champagne Trio. Amity, Reiko,&amp; Clio.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bondi Teal Magnolia with Wet n Wild Mermaid Curves for the accent


 I need that color so pretty.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LAtPoly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for the info! I will have to look for the wnw one.
> Looks like Milani has an even better dupe than the Wet N Wild one: http://www.kaylashevonne.com/2011/06/swatch-comparison-deborah-lippmann.html
> 
> I love Milani. Best of the drugstore IMO...
> 
> Thanks for posting! the Milani one looks great.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club-Cloud Nine


 That's a really pretty holo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Color Club Twiggie with OPI Alcatraz...Rocks.   The stamp on my pointer is China Glaze VIII with Mash plate 43.  I am in love with Alcatraz...Rocks.  I will have to buy a back up bottle!!
> 
> without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After looking at the top picture it almost looks like a tiffany blue.  I will have to try this with Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh Mint.  It's way more green in person.  I need to invest in a better camera/light box these are just taken with my iPhone.


 In love with those colors!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Messing around with the Champagne Trio, Sylvia (purple), and Veronica (pink) from my Julep August box. My nail art skills need some work tho, lol.


 Cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I went to the salon today and used Julep's Champagne Trio. I love the way the pink case on my phone is reflected in it. Wish the colors were like that for real.


 Yeah that looks great with the pink reflecting of it. Would be nice if Julep created colors like that.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the first mani in what i'm sure will be a very long love affair with Bondi polishes...
> 
> I have on Brick Road and Fuschia-istic


 lissa, These are STUNNING! Great combo of colors and mix of accents!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The polish strips by Sally Hansen are really pretty easy to use. This was only my second time using them and it took all of 15 minutes to do both hands. You just select the right size for your nail, peel the clear top film off, peel off the bottom film and position them on your nails. You do have to be a little careful because the strips are thin and can tear easily, but you can kind of position the tear back together on your nail if it's not too bad. Then you just press them down and trim or file off the excess.
> 
> The last time I used them, they wore so long I got tired of them and took them off, I think it was a little over a week. Not a chip, scratch or dent in them, in fact, they were hard to get off even after that long. And I work as a cashier so I am HARD on my nails, I bump them constantly at work.
> 
> If you look, you can often find them on clearance, the ones I have on now I got in a 2 pack on amazon for $5.00, and the other pattern is different, which I really like. In the stores I've seen them on clearance for as cheap as $3.50 for a single pack. That's when I tend to grab them.
> 
> I do use a top coat on mine, it doesn't really say you need one, but I put one on, just because they feel funny to me without it.


 thanks, Pollysmom....I may check out amazon for them ... would like to give them a try.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Julianne (base), Julep Something Blue (accent)


 *Love the nail art combo and colors .... looks very pre-fall to me!*



> Originally Posted by *Superfish19* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Maybe someone can help me. I'm looking for a nail polish color that is red and glittery. Sort of like Dorthy's slippers. It reminds me of the first nail polish color I ever wore when I was a child.


 _*I see you got lots of suggestions ... my first reaction was Deborah Lippmann's Ruby Red Slippers ... it really is gorgeous!*_


----------



## casualconcern

> Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Deborah Lippman Happy Birthday (Sephora 100 pt. perk) over Julep Maria.  I must say, I feel like painting this DL over every color I wear now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorry for the bad pic - this is me juggling 2 bottles of NP and my phone. lol)
> 
> (Pic is also posted in the Julep thread - sorry for double post.)


 OMG - I might have to break my low-buy to get something at Sephora just so I can add on this pretty...


----------



## tasertag

> I went to the salon today and used Julep's Champagne Trio. I love the way the pink case on my phone is reflected in it. Wish the colors were like that for real.


 The hint of pink is adorable!


----------



## jesemiaud

I've had bare nails for awhile but painted them last night after getting my Bondi box. This is Teal Magnolia with a DL Forget You! Accent nail.


----------



## reepy

I have a bottle that's halway used up of Seche Vite and it's super thick right now.  I just bought Seche Restore, but there doesn't seem to be a reco for how much to use.  This is my first experience with any kind of thinner so I'd love some pointers.  

Thanks!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've had bare nails for awhile but painted them last night after getting my Bondi box. This is Teal Magnolia with a DL Forget You! Accent nail.


 Cute combo, I really hope I get that color in my box.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I've had bare nails for awhile but painted them last night after getting my Bondi box. This is Teal Magnolia with a DL Forget You! Accent nail.


 this color is lovely.  Looks great.


----------



## DonnaD

Between 4-6 drops should do it.  You just want to add a couple of drops at a time until you can get a nice drop to fall from the brush fairly quickly.



> Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a bottle that's halway used up of Seche Vite and it's super thick right now.  I just bought Seche Restore, but there doesn't seem to be a reco for how much to use.  This is my first experience with any kind of thinner so I'd love some pointers.
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## casualconcern

I wish this showed better on camera... Julep Ellie + Adele. In person it looks more like a pink nude with a subtle hint of shimmer (for some reason it keeps photographing more metallic. grr). Love it!


----------



## amandah




----------



## effigie

butter london 'indigo punk'


----------



## acostakk

>


 Lol


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 I was just thinking about this today. I polished my toes for the third time this YEAR today. I can't keep polish on my fingers for more than a day. Although the Bondi has been 24 hours now and no chips! Unheard of for me.


----------



## jessrose18

zoya pixie dust in carter

 

 no topcoat    with topcoat


----------



## DonnaD

I've been on a tonal kick.  I loved my last Minnie couture mani that died too soon in a tragic potato peeling accident so I went with a brighter base but did the same basic thing.

Opi You're Such a BudaPest, Nicole Blueberry Sweet On You, Khroma Beauty Lapis Lapis.  On a side note, I had no idea Khroma was a Kardashian brand or I seriously would not have bought it.


----------



## acostakk

> I've been on a tonal kick. Â I loved my last Minnie couture mani that died too soon in a tragic potato peeling accident so I went with a brighter base but did the same basic thing. Opi You're Such a BudaPest, Nicole Blueberry Sweet On You, Khroma BeautyÂ Lapis Lapis. Â On a side note, I had no idea Khroma was a KardashianÂ brand or I seriously would not have bought it. Really pretty! I had to laugh at the comment about Khroma. Not overly fond of the kardashians myself.


----------



## acostakk

> zoya pixie dust in carter Â
> 
> Â no topcoat Â  Â with topcoat


 Pretty without the topcoat. Wow! with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LydiaNichole

Love all of the nail pictures! Everyone is so creative! ðŸ’—


----------



## LydiaNichole

>


 So hilariously true!! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## hiheather

I had on Color Club - Reign In Spain and that sucker did not chip or budge for 3 weeks. I don't know what was up with that but I decided to give another Color Club out. Color Club - London Calling Sally Hansen - Fuzzy Fantasy as the accent


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this showed better on camera... Julep Ellie + Adele. In person it looks more like a pink nude with a subtle hint of shimmer (for some reason it keeps photographing more metallic. grr). Love it!


 Pretty, I have Adele coming cant wait.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butter london 'indigo punk'


 cute blue


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> zoya pixie dust in carter
> 
> 
> 
> no topcoat    with topcoat


 love it


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been on a tonal kick.  I loved my last Minnie couture mani that died too soon in a tragic potato peeling accident so I went with a brighter base but did the same basic thing.
> 
> Opi You're Such a BudaPest, Nicole Blueberry Sweet On You, Khroma Beauty Lapis Lapis.  On a side note, I had no idea Khroma was a Kardashian brand or I seriously would not have bought it.


 That looks amazing.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had on Color Club - Reign In Spain and that sucker did not chip or budge for 3 weeks. I don't know what was up with that but I decided to give another Color Club out.
> 
> Color Club - London Calling
> 
> Sally Hansen - Fuzzy Fantasy as the accent


 Pretty!


----------



## amandah

> zoya pixie dust in carter Â
> 
> Â no topcoat Â  Â with topcoat


 Oh my purple! I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## amandah

> I've been on a tonal kick. Â I loved my last Minnie couture mani that died too soon in a tragic potato peeling accident so I went with a brighter base but did the same basic thing. Opi You're Such a BudaPest, Nicole Blueberry Sweet On You, Khroma BeautyÂ Lapis Lapis. Â On a side note, I had no idea Khroma was a KardashianÂ brand or I seriously would not have bought it.


 This is beautiful! What did you use to make your dots?


----------



## page5

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been on a tonal kick.  I loved my last Minnie couture mani that died too soon in a tragic potato peeling accident so I went with a brighter base but did the same basic thing.
> 
> Opi You're Such a BudaPest, Nicole Blueberry Sweet On You, Khroma Beauty Lapis Lapis.  On a side note, I had no idea Khroma was a Kardashian brand or I seriously would not have bought it.


 Beautiful!


----------



## page5

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> zoya pixie dust in carter
> 
> 
> 
> no topcoat    with topcoat


 Love this color!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had on Color Club - Reign In Spain and that sucker did not chip or budge for 3 weeks. I don't know what was up with that but I decided to give another Color Club out.
> 
> Color Club - London Calling
> 
> Sally Hansen - Fuzzy Fantasy as the accent


 HiHeather, I had the same experience with the coral from this set. I got it in my Birchbox and ended up ordered the whole set. I've never had a mani last like that .... however, it did stain my nails.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> cute blue


 Want, want, want!!!


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been on a tonal kick.  I loved my last Minnie couture mani that died too soon in a tragic potato peeling accident so I went with a brighter base but did the same basic thing.
> 
> Opi You're Such a BudaPest, Nicole Blueberry Sweet On You, Khroma Beauty Lapis Lapis.  On a side note, I had no idea Khroma was a Kardashian brand or I seriously would not have bought it.


Super cute! And I feel you on the Kardashians, lol


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks everyone and you too lol!  The dark ones are the Khroma Lapis Lapis.  Some are the Nicole Blueberry Sweet On You and there's a few specks from a Sally Hansen nail art pen in Silver.



> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> This is beautiful!
> What did you use to make your dots?


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks everyone and you too lol!  The dark ones are the Khroma Lapis Lapis.  Some are the Nicole Blueberry Sweet On You and there's a few specks from a Sally Hansen nail art pen in Silver.


 This is a gorgeous mani, Donna! Love the dot technique you used ... and had no idea the Kardashians had their fingers (pun intended) in nail polish, too. It figures, all those females .....


----------



## DonnaD

The sad part is there are a lot of really pretty colours and the formula is good too but I'd rather rip up my money and throw it in the wood stove than fill the already sizable coffers of that bunch of skanky-ass ho's


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

In honor of the diet Sunkist I drank earlier today. Zoya Sharon.  My husband said the color is creamsicle.

I'm always so impressed by everyone's manis.  I do fine painting a solid color, but nail art is just beyond me.  I get my fix checking out this thread and ooh-ing and ah-ing.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In honor of the diet Sunkist I drank earlier today. Zoya Sharon.  My husband said the color is creamsicle.
> 
> I'm always so impressed by everyone's manis.  I do fine painting a solid color, but nail art is just beyond me.  I get my fix checking out this thread and ooh-ing and ah-ing.


 That's a pretty color!


----------



## LuckyMoon

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 This is SO true!



> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> zoya pixie dust in carter
> 
> 
> 
> no topcoat    with topcoat


 This is on my wish list.  Love it!


----------



## tasertag

> butter london 'indigo punk'


 DROOL. must have more BL in my life.


----------



## hiheather

> HiHeather, I had the same experience with the coral from this set. I got it in my Birchbox and ended up ordered the whole set. I've never had a mani last like that .... however, it did stain my nails.


 I only noticed staining on my tips and it was very faint so I didn't mind.


----------



## birdiebijou

Attempted an ombrÃ© with Sienna (Julep) and Pink Pong (Sally Hansen). Still needs a bit of cleanup but I'm happy with how it looks! Sparkly but subdued enough for work meetings this week.


----------



## colorfuldez

Right now im wearing Sinful colors 24/7 and Funky fingers  Fools gold on top( its from 5 below)


----------



## OiiO

I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Chicken351

*@ PuffEyes I just bought gold flakes on ebay, little jars of the stuff and just slap little bits of it on while its still a little tacky and then clear coat! I foudn that the flakes were so staticy that my nails could pretty much be dry before sticking it on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## acostakk

> I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 So pretty!!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 These look so cheerful and fun.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Attempted an ombrÃ© with Sienna (Julep) and Pink Pong (Sally Hansen). Still needs a bit of cleanup but I'm happy with how it looks! Sparkly but subdued enough for work meetings this week.


 That's a pretty combo.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow those flowers are super adorable!


----------



## Jessismith

Gorgeous!!



> butter london 'indigo punk'


----------



## Jessismith

So citrus-y! Pretty color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> In honor of the diet Sunkist I drank earlier today. Zoya Sharon. Â My husband said the color is creamsicle. I'm always so impressed by everyone's manis. Â I do fine painting a solid color, but nail art is just beyond me. Â I get my fix checking out this thread and ooh-ing and ah-ing.


 Very cute!


> I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Meep Meep Meep


----------



## angismith

*OiiO, do your nails ever look bad??? This is great work and truly is nail ART!*



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 *Jessi, beautiful, well-done mani! This color looks close to the new color Evie that Julep is releasing in their Picnic Mystery Box.*



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Meep Meep Meep


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

BAM!  that's a lovely color!  Looks great. 



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OPI Meep Meep Meep


----------



## tasertag

> I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lovely!


----------



## barbyechick

OiiO another success!


----------



## DonnaD

Absolutely fabulous! I really want a tutorial for this one.

Quote:Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Gorgeous!


----------



## Monika1

Wow! This is so beautiful. I'm a nail art beginner, so I'm very excited to see what others accomplish!

I tried a water marble (with a youtube video as guidance) - some nails worked but I ended up with really thick gloppy layers of polish a few times with no idea how exactly to prevent that.

I did some dotting on my nails (over Rocky) and was really happy with that.

I'm wearing Zoya Rocky on my toenails (with a "tree and dotting" experiment on one and a "Cherry tree with blossoms" experiment on the other big toe



) and Zoya Yana on the fingernails. It's funny - I thought I would prefer Rocky on the toes over the fingers but I really loved the look of it on the hand - it just doesn't last there for 5 weeks



. Yana has lasted for me for a week now, with only minor chipping on the dominant hand [Revlon Colorstay basecoat, 2 coats Yana, Nubar Diamont topcoat], so I touched that up and am now thinking about some sort of nail art. Thoughts for a beginner? I have dotting tools, a few brushes, ....and striping tape that I've yet to try.

I can aspire to these beautiful flowers.



> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> OPI Meep Meep Meep


 Loving that red!


----------



## acostakk

L'Oreal Berry Nice and Candeo Colors Sweet Sierra


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> L'Oreal Berry Nice and Candeo Colors Sweet Sierra


 Cute combo!


----------



## amandah

> I'm wearing a very flowery mani today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 OMG. Tell me you didn't do these by hand!?! These are beautiful!


----------



## Monika1

I really love this grey-tone with fuchsia effect! Just starting with dotting tools myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hello all!!  My dotting tool set came in a few days ago so I decided to just jump in rather than taking time to learn how to use them.   Today's nails currently look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used Chick Polish Gr8t Gray Owl, Sephora X Private and Sephora by OPI It's My Pink


 I


----------



## Monika1

This is so cute while being simple and subtle. I love it!



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red - theBalm Red From Cover to Cover
> 
> White - Wet n Wild White On
> 
> Black - Wet n Wild Black Out


----------



## Monika1

Wow! I love owls and am inspired by this! I love the effect. The dot part - I think I can manage. The actual owl might have to wait a little... I'll have to take a look at the tutorial too.



> Originally Posted by *Belinster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *The 30 Day Nail Challenge: Day 30 Inspired by a Tutorial*
> 
> *The last of The 30 Day Nail Challenge, which I did on my blog.*
> 
> *Curious about the entire 30 Day Nail Challenge: **edited by mod*   *BelindaPol*


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In honor of the diet Sunkist I drank earlier today. Zoya Sharon.  My husband said the color is creamsicle.
> 
> I'm always so impressed by everyone's manis.  I do fine painting a solid color, but nail art is just beyond me.  I get my fix checking out this thread and ooh-ing and ah-ing.


 Beautiful nails and fingers, Ang! I love that color, too!


----------



## angismith

Monika,

I am easing into trying nail art. I started first with the dots, then moved on to doing just an accent nail, I tried striping tape, lots of things I still want to try, just not enough time! There are a LOT of tutorial on YouTube that will help you get started! I learned a lot just watching them. MissJenFABULOUS is one of my favorites.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Absolutely fabulous! I really want a tutorial for this one.


 Yes OiiO do you do tutorials?


----------



## OiiO

Thank you, everyone!





I don't really do tutorials because I honestly don't know where my nail art is going before I start.



> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So pretty!!





> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> These look so cheerful and fun.





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow those flowers are super adorable!





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Very cute!





> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *OiiO, do your nails ever look bad??? This is great work and truly is nail ART!*





> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Lovely!





> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OiiO another success!





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Absolutely fabulous! I really want a tutorial for this one.





> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gorgeous!





> Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! This is so beautiful. I'm a nail art beginner, so I'm very excited to see what others accomplish!
> 
> I tried a water marble (with a youtube video as guidance) - some nails worked but I ended up with really thick gloppy layers of polish a few times with no idea how exactly to prevent that.
> 
> I did some dotting on my nails (over Rocky) and was really happy with that.
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya Rocky on my toenails (with a "tree and dotting" experiment on one and a "Cherry tree with blossoms" experiment on the other big toe
> 
> 
> 
> ) and Zoya Yana on the fingernails. It's funny - I thought I would prefer Rocky on the toes over the fingers but I really loved the look of it on the hand - it just doesn't last there for 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> . Yana has lasted for me for a week now, with only minor chipping on the dominant hand [Revlon Colorstay basecoat, 2 coats Yana, Nubar Diamont topcoat], so I touched that up and am now thinking about some sort of nail art. Thoughts for a beginner? I have dotting tools, a few brushes, ....and striping tape that I've yet to try.
> 
> I can aspire to these beautiful flowers.





> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> OMG. Tell me you didn't do these by hand!?!
> These are beautiful!





> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yes OiiO do you do tutorials?


----------



## Monika1

Thanks Angi! I'll look it up for sure.


----------



## MissTrix

Great manis everybody! 





OiiO, you blow me away with each new mani. This latest one is definitely a favorite!


----------



## madeupMegan

A simple NOTD





Julep Carrie, definitely a cute colour!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A simple NOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Carrie, definitely a cute colour!


 That's so simple and pretty!


----------



## lissa1307

Pre clean up got on bondi botanical beauty and hard candy lil lilac


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Strawberry Patch​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ Bondi New York Strawberry Fields​ Bondi New York Limelight​ Bondi New York Brick Road​ Shany Stamping Plate SH19​  ​ 
 ​


----------



## madeupMegan

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Strawberry Patch​  ​
> 
> ​  ​
> 
> ​  ​ Bondi New York Strawberry Fields​ Bondi New York Limelight​ Bondi New York Brick Road​ Shany Stamping Plate SH19​  ​
> ​


 Wow! Such a cute, summer-appropriate look!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pre clean up got on bondi botanical beauty and hard candy lil lilac


 Love this, purple nails are always good in my books!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pre clean up got on bondi botanical beauty and hard candy lil lilac


 Love the colors your nails look great.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Strawberry Patch​  ​
> 
> ​  ​
> 
> ​  ​ Bondi New York Strawberry Fields​ Bondi New York Limelight​ Bondi New York Brick Road​ Shany Stamping Plate SH19​  ​
> ​


 Amazing nails as usual!


----------



## hiheather

Color Club - Untamed Luxury


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Color Club - Untamed Luxury


 love the name and it's a great shade on you....loving it for fall transition, although summer just hit us yesterday so I'm hoping that doesn't happen for a while lol


----------



## lissa1307

I really messed up my nails at work today so i changed them up a bit. Just a simple mani today with loreal's orange you jealous and some little nail decals. Pre clean up.im being lazy lately and making a mess of myself.lol


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club - Untamed Luxury


 Cute green!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really messed up my nails at work today so i changed them up a bit. Just a simple mani today with loreal's orange you jealous and some little nail decals. Pre clean up.im being lazy lately and making a mess of myself.lol


 So pretty, love the butterflies.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> A simple NOTD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Carrie, definitely a cute colour!


 Perfect pink ... I got it as part of Julep's Cotton Candy Mani in their Secret Store. I was really wanting the other products and never expected to like the nail polish! But when it got here, I was blown away by how perfect it is!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Pre clean up got on bondi botanical beauty and hard candy lil lilac


 LIKE!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color Club - Untamed Luxury


 Love that color! And pretty nails!!!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really messed up my nails at work today so i changed them up a bit. Just a simple mani today with loreal's orange you jealous and some little nail decals. Pre clean up.im being lazy lately and making a mess of myself.lol


 Lissa, how many manicures have you done in the past few days? I love the butterflies on these!


----------



## hiheather

> love the name and it's a great shade on you....loving it for fall transition, although summer just hit us yesterday so I'm hoping that doesn't happen for a while lol





> Cute green!





> Love that color! And pretty nails!!!


 Thanks everyone! I love it sadly my cell camera does it no justice, a forest green with holo glitter oh lala.


----------



## mama2358

SH Insta-dri in Silver Sweep and SH Gem Crush in Showgirl Chic.


----------



## page5

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SH Insta-dri in Silver Sweep and SH Gem Crush in Showgirl Chic.


 Oh, pretty!!

I don't own a silver polish but have been thinking I need one. This one looks perfect. Thanks for the posting the pic.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Strawberry Patch​  ​Amazing nails as usual!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Strawberry Patch​  ​Wow! Such a cute, summer-appropriate look!
> 
> 
> Thanks!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

OPI 'A Roll in the Hague'.


----------



## mama2358

> Oh, pretty!! I don't own a silver polish but have been thinking I need one. This one looks perfect. Thanks for the posting the pic.


 Thank you! I highly recommend it. It almost doesn't even need a second coat. As a matter of fact, I put one coat on my son's nails 6 yo, very active) no base or top coat and he has had it on for a week and it's barely chipped!


----------



## lissa1307

4 in the past 4 days...but i didnt do anything for about a week before that..and i didnt post the last 2...lol



> Lissa, how many manicures have you done in the past few days? I love the butterflies on these!


----------



## angismith

Ladies, I took the initiative to start a new thread under Nail Talk forum. I hope you will check it out and post YOUR dream wish list, too.!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137256/polish-wish-list-fall-collection-2013

Thanks,

Angi


----------



## angismith

My first Bondi manicure ... a base coat of I'm Vers, two coats of City Slicker, tape off "X" on nails, a coat of Fools on the outside of the "X", a small gold square stud placed where Fools meet, and I topped it all off with Deborah Lippman's Flat Top. Sorry for the picture quality - I am down to just a webcam at this point. Once Chesire Cookie let everyone over on the Bondi group know you could remeove the cap cover, working with Bondi was a DREAM! No complaints whatsoever!!! If I do this mani again, I will use a second coat of Fools though.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SH Insta-dri in Silver Sweep and SH Gem Crush in Showgirl Chic.


 cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first Bondi manicure ... a base coat of I'm Vers, two coats of City Slicker, tape off "X" on nails, a coat of Fools on the outside of the "X", a small gold square stud placed where Fools meet, and I topped it all off with Deborah Lippman's Flat Top. Sorry for the picture quality - I am down to just a webcam at this point. Once Chesire Cookie let everyone over on the Bondi group know you could remeove the cap cover, working with Bondi was a DREAM! No complaints whatsoever!!! If I do this mani again, I will use a second coat of Fools though.


 Love it!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SH Insta-dri in Silver Sweep and SH Gem Crush in Showgirl Chic.


 Pretty silver nais and I love an accent nail ALWAYS!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first Bondi manicure ... a base coat of I'm Vers, two coats of City Slicker, tape off "X" on nails, a coat of Fools on the outside of the "X", a small gold square stud placed where Fools meet, and I topped it all off with Deborah Lippman's Flat Top. Sorry for the picture quality - I am down to just a webcam at this point. Once Chesire Cookie let everyone over on the Bondi group know you could remeove the cap cover, working with Bondi was a DREAM! No complaints whatsoever!!! If I do this mani again, I will use a second coat of Fools though.


 Fancy!  Looks great.


----------



## Jessismith

Angismith, Great color combo. So nice!


----------



## Delaynee

I am currently sporting super fun splatter nails!

I used OPI What's With The Cattitude? as my base colour.. Then I did the splatter activity using China Glaze Lemon Fizz, China Glaze Secret Peri-Wink-Le, China Glaze Liquid Leather, and China Glaze Sugar High.


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *Delaynee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> ...
> 
> I am currently sporting super fun splatter nails!
> 
> ...


 so fun!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Delaynee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently sporting super fun splatter nails!
> 
> I used OPI What's With The Cattitude? as my base colour.. Then I did the splatter activity using China Glaze Lemon Fizz, China Glaze Secret Peri-Wink-Le, China Glaze Liquid Leather, and China Glaze Sugar High.


 Super cute!


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *Delaynee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently sporting super fun splatter nails!
> 
> I used OPI What's With The Cattitude? as my base colour.. Then I did the splatter activity using China Glaze Lemon Fizz, China Glaze Secret Peri-Wink-Le, China Glaze Liquid Leather, and China Glaze Sugar High.


wow, yours look great!


----------



## Jessismith

From the new OPI San Fran collection, I Knead Sourdough. A toasted pinky brown. So rich. Loving for fall!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *Delaynee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently sporting super fun splatter nails!
> 
> I used OPI What's With The Cattitude? as my base colour.. Then I did the splatter activity using China Glaze Lemon Fizz, China Glaze Secret Peri-Wink-Le, China Glaze Liquid Leather, and China Glaze Sugar High.


 Cute...how did you do it? I think I would have nail polish all over the house if I attempted this, lol.


----------



## jesemiaud

This is my first attempt at a half-moon mani. (Is that what it's called?) I'm branching out! I tried stamping the other day, but it looked pretty bad, so I didn't post. Still need practice with that. There's a couple of clean up issues that I missed (that's what happens when I polish late at night and I'm half blind, lol).

Zoya FabFitFun and Bondi Starry Night.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From the new OPI San Fran collection, I Knead Sourdough. A toasted pinky brown. So rich. Loving for fall!


 That's a beautiful color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first attempt at a half-moon mani. (Is that what it's called?) I'm branching out! I tried stamping the other day, but it looked pretty bad, so I didn't post. Still need practice with that. There's a couple of clean up issues that I missed (that's what happens when I polish late at night and I'm half blind, lol).
> 
> Zoya FabFitFun and Bondi Starry Night.


 Love that combo, your nails look great.


----------



## OiiO

I haven't attempted a splatter mani myself yet, but yours looks great! I really like the shades you chose, they look super chic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And awesome cleanup job btw!



> Originally Posted by *Delaynee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently sporting super fun splatter nails!
> 
> I used OPI What's With The Cattitude? as my base colour.. Then I did the splatter activity using China Glaze Lemon Fizz, China Glaze Secret Peri-Wink-Le, China Glaze Liquid Leather, and China Glaze Sugar High.


----------



## Jessismith

> I am currently sporting super fun splatter nails! I used OPI What's With The Cattitude? as my base colour.. Then I did the splatter activity using China Glaze Lemon Fizz, China Glaze Secret Peri-Wink-Le, China Glaze Liquid Leather, and China Glaze Sugar High. Â


 That is tremendous!! Great job!


----------



## mama2358

> I am currently sporting super fun splatter nails! I used OPI What's With The Cattitude? as my base colour.. Then I did the splatter activity using China Glaze Lemon Fizz, China Glaze Secret Peri-Wink-Le, China Glaze Liquid Leather, and China Glaze Sugar High. Â


 Those are easily the best-looking splatter nails I've seen. You can almost just stare at it for ages finding little pictures in them, like watching the clouds.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From the new OPI San Fran collection, I Knead Sourdough. A toasted pinky brown. So rich. Loving for fall!


 Saw the collection in my Marie Claire and loved the names but the colors didn't look that great. Now I see one on you and it's amazing, they need to work on their promo shots


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> From the new OPI San Fran collection, I Knead Sourdough. A toasted pinky brown. So rich. Loving for fall!


 Uh-OH! This just landed on my "WANT" list!!!!


----------



## jessrose18

China Glaze Its a Trap-Eze over white and over Essie The More the Merrier accent nail with a Matte Topcoat


----------



## page5

> Originally Posted by *Delaynee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am currently sporting super fun splatter nails!
> 
> I used OPI What's With The Cattitude? as my base colour.. Then I did the splatter activity using China Glaze Lemon Fizz, China Glaze Secret Peri-Wink-Le, China Glaze Liquid Leather, and China Glaze Sugar High.


 Love this!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze Its a Trap-Eze over white and over Essie The More the Merrier accent nail with a Matte Topcoat


That's really cool!  I never thought to do something like that.  You just gave the best idea ever.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my first attempt at a half-moon mani. (Is that what it's called?) I'm branching out! I tried stamping the other day, but it looked pretty bad, so I didn't post. Still need practice with that. There's a couple of clean up issues that I missed (that's what happens when I polish late at night and I'm half blind, lol).
> 
> Zoya FabFitFun and Bondi Starry Night.


 It looks good! And we all get better with practice....I have yet to try a half moon manicure yet!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Those are easily the best-looking splatter nails I've seen. You can almost just stare at it for ages finding little pictures in them, like watching the clouds.


 AGREED! They look artistic!


----------



## msbelle

My nails are finally growing back out. Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


----------



## LinaMingo

> My nails are finally growing back out.Â Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


 Me likey


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are finally growing back out. Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


 BEAUTIFUL! I love how clean these look!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze Its a Trap-Eze over white and over Essie The More the Merrier accent nail with a Matte Topcoat


 Love that glitter!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are finally growing back out. Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


 Very classy!


----------



## Jessismith

> That's a beautiful color!





> Saw the collection in my Marie Claire and loved the names but the colors didn't look that great. Now I see one on you and it's amazing, they need to work on their promo shots





> Uh-OH! This just landed on my "WANT" list!!!!


 Thanks ladies. I have been loving. This is in very warm toned light, but it looks amazing in daylight too. I picked up a few others too, like Muir Muir on the Wall, First Date at the Golden Gate, and Alcatraz Rocks. Can't wait to try. Here's a Tuber I found who did all the collection swatches live. Found very helpful in my selection:


----------



## Jessismith

> My nails are finally growing back out.Â Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


 What a pretty neutral! Your nails look great. Lovely!


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are finally growing back out. Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


I love that shade, such a great neutral


----------



## cheekypeach

No pic, but wearing Zoya's Tinsley color - my favorite color of the summer!


----------



## tasertag

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are finally growing back out. Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


 
Fantastic neutral. This is going on my wishlist.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Classic--your nails look great.  Me want this nail polish.



> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are finally growing back out. Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


----------



## Momsgotmail

LOVE THAT!


----------



## invisiblebike

finally got around to doing my first Bondi manicure





Blue Skies is a really sophisticated blue. Most sky blue colors are a little too light for my liking, so this was a nice treat. You could easily get away with doing just one coat.

Central Park Blossom... Well, it took me 3-4 coats to get opacity, and even then it was slightly streaky. It is a lovely shade, but ain't nobody got time for 3+ coats. Glad I used it as just an accent color.


----------



## DonnaD

Totally agree.  Nice colour, sucky formula.  Too thin and too streaky.



> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Central Park Blossom... Well, it took me 3-4 coats to get opacity, and even then it was slightly streaky. It is a lovely shade, but ain't nobody got time for 3+ coats. Glad I used it as just an accent color.


----------



## DonnaD

I also finally got around to using the Bondi polish.  Blue Skies, Strawberry Fields and Central Park Blossom with Julep Francis (side note, doesn't Julep name their polishes with ladies names?  Frances for a girl is with an 'E' not an 'I'...just bugs me...)  Anyway, as invisiblebike pointed out, CPB is a crappy formula.  The colours are all very nice though.  I can't speak to the formula of the others because stippling doesn't really give you the same sense of application.


----------



## Jessismith

> I also finally got around to using the Bondi polish. Â Blue Skies, Strawberry Fields and Central Park Blossom with Julep Francis (side note, doesn't Julep name their polishes with ladies names? Â Frances for a girl is with an 'E' not an 'I'...just bugs me...) Â Anyway, asÂ invisiblebike pointed out, CPB is a crappy formula. Â The colours are all very nice though. Â I can't speak to the formula of the others because stippling doesn't really give you the same sense of application.


 Very pretty! Love the colors together


----------



## puffyeyes

Slightly off topic...Madison street beauty has a $1 polish sale. Only until midnight though.


----------



## puffyeyes

julep myrtle...holding up okay after plenty glove free cleaning. Such a bad habit!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I have been loving. This is in very warm toned light, but it looks amazing in daylight too. I picked up a few others too, like Muir Muir on the Wall, First Date at the Golden Gate, and Alcatraz Rocks. Can't wait to try.
> 
> Here's a Tuber I found who did all the collection swatches live. Found very helpful in my selection:


 I saw Muir Muir on the Wall swatched somewhere and realized I probably have to have it, too .... LOL! Thanks for the link.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally got around to doing my first Bondi manicure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Skies is a really sophisticated blue. Most sky blue colors are a little too light for my liking, so this was a nice treat. You could easily get away with doing just one coat.
> 
> Central Park Blossom... Well, it took me 3-4 coats to get opacity, and even then it was slightly streaky. It is a lovely shade, but ain't nobody got time for 3+ coats. Glad I used it as just an accent color.


 Blue Skies looks so different in this picture than in the bottle ... how's the Bondi wearing for you? I painted my Monday night and it's Friday with NO CHIPS, NO PEELING whatsoever, and I didn't even use my favorite Seche Vite with it!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also finally got around to using the Bondi polish.  Blue Skies, Strawberry Fields and Central Park Blossom with Julep Francis (side note, doesn't Julep name their polishes with ladies names?  Frances for a girl is with an 'E' not an 'I'...just bugs me...)  Anyway, as invisiblebike pointed out, CPB is a crappy formula.  The colours are all very nice though.  I can't speak to the formula of the others because stippling doesn't really give you the same sense of application.


 Donna, beautiful manicure! You managed to make summer colors look pre-fall! What is this stippling that you speak of? I have not seen it yet. Been hanging out on forums instead nail art sites ....


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> julep myrtle...holding up okay after plenty glove free cleaning. Such a bad habit!


 Looks like Myrtle is holding up well...


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also finally got around to using the Bondi polish.  Blue Skies, Strawberry Fields and Central Park Blossom with Julep Francis (side note, doesn't Julep name their polishes with ladies names?  Frances for a girl is with an 'E' not an 'I'...just bugs me...)  Anyway, as invisiblebike pointed out, CPB is a crappy formula.  The colours are all very nice though.  I can't speak to the formula of the others because stippling doesn't really give you the same sense of application.


 beautiful


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. I have been loving. This is in very warm toned light, but it looks amazing in daylight too. I picked up a few others too, like Muir Muir on the Wall, First Date at the Golden Gate, and Alcatraz Rocks. Can't wait to try.
> 
> Here's a Tuber I found who did all the collection swatches live. Found very helpful in my selection:


 
i got peace &amp; love &amp; opi but i wanted alcatraz rocks! so bad. my local ulta had none of the local sands -- their display only had the 12 regular shades. so sad! i'll have to order it online, it's gorgeous.


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Blue Skies looks so different in this picture than in the bottle ... how's the Bondi wearing for you? I painted my Monday night and it's Friday with NO CHIPS, NO PEELING whatsoever, and I didn't even use my favorite Seche Vite with it!


it's only been a day, we'll see. lol i manage to slightly chip the thumb with a paring knife. better my manicure than my finger, right?

 oops!

i did use seche vite and i've seen others say it doesn't work so well with 5-free nail polishes, bondi included. i think it did an okay job, but there is a tad bit of peeling and shrinkage near the cuticles.

the only other top coat i have is posche, and it's all discolored from a red nail polish i used ugh.


----------



## DonnaD

I painted the base then I used plastic wrap to dab on the colours.   When I was done, I used Seche Vite which blended it nicely.  If you use new wrap for each colour, you'll keep the pads of your fingers clean...not that I learned this from making a giant mess or anything 





I'm pretty sure it's been done before by someone somewhere...but what I was going for was the reverse of the stippling I've seen on other sites where they paint a colour over a colour then remove some of it with plastic wrap.  I wanted to add colours rather than take them away.  it looks kind of Monet-ish and it's super-duper easy....providing you don't make a mess of your hands, not that I know anything about that, right?



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Donna, beautiful manicure! You managed to make summer colors look pre-fall! What is this stippling that you speak of? I have not seen it yet. Been hanging out on forums instead nail art sites ....


----------



## mama2358

Bondi Strawberry Fields with SH Lustre Shine Lava accent nail.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> it's only been a day, we'll see. lol i manage to slightly chip the thumb with a paring knife. better my manicure than my finger, right?
> 
> oops!
> 
> i did use seche vite and i've seen others say it doesn't work so well with 5-free nail polishes, bondi included. i think it did an okay job, but there is a tad bit of peeling and shrinkage near the cuticles.
> 
> the only other top coat i have is posche, and it's all discolored from a red nail polish i used ugh.


 Seche Vite will shrink some polishes if you get some of the polish on your cuticle. Also, remember to reapply your topcoat every third day. Poshe is supposed to be an excellent top coat ... please tell us, how did you manage to get red nail polish in your top coat bottle? Did you try to apply over wet polish?


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I painted the base then I used plastic wrap to dab on the colours.   When I was done, I used Seche Vite which blended it nicely.  If you use new wrap for each colour, you'll keep the pads of your fingers clean...not that I learned this from making a giant mess or anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's been done before by someone somewhere...but what I was going for was the reverse of the stippling I've seen on other sites where they paint a colour over a colour then remove some of it with plastic wrap.  I wanted to add colours rather than take them away.  it looks kind of Monet-ish and it's super-duper easy....providing you don't make a mess of your hands, not that I know anything about that, right?


 Hmmm...makes me wonder ... I remember using stencil brushes when I was into crafts in the 80s ... I bet a miniature stencil brush would do a great job on a manicure like this. I never had any luck using plastic wrap with ANYTHING! One of my lifetime battles ...hehehe...but Hefty Zipper Bags love me!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi Strawberry Fields with SH Lustre Shine Lava accent nail.


 Looks good! Strawberry Fields seems to be a BIG favorite with Bondi users!!!


----------



## luckyme502

This is Julep Bette. I love the color but hate the formula! It chipped after one day, it was super sheer but still gloppy and was still a bit streaky after three coats.


----------



## BoySarah

Funny.. I just got home from having my nails done.. I got a French mani..my first ever!  I keep looking at my nails.. kinda silly huh.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny.. I just got home from having my nails done.. I got a French mani..my first ever!  I keep looking at my nails.. kinda silly huh.


 No, not silly! Very normal ... I think that is what keeps us polishing ... the beauty it adds to such as simple as a nail ... the individuality .. the self-conscious you feel when you post your manicure for everyone to see ... knowing when you have a GREAT manicure, it adds just a little bit of extra oomph to your step and your self-confidence!


----------



## mama2358

> Looks good! Strawberry Fields seems to be a BIG favorite with Bondi users!!!


 Thanks, Angi! Red generally isn't my thing, but Strawberry Fields is definitely not your typically red. I love it!


----------



## acostakk

I jumped on the Strawberry Fields bandwagon last night too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather

> My nails are finally growing back out.Â Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


 I am absolutely in love with this color.


----------



## luckyme502

I wore Strawberry fields for five days with no chipping. I really like the color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> finally got around to doing my first Bondi manicure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Skies is a really sophisticated blue. Most sky blue colors are a little too light for my liking, so this was a nice treat. You could easily get away with doing just one coat.
> 
> Central Park Blossom... Well, it took me 3-4 coats to get opacity, and even then it was slightly streaky. It is a lovely shade, but ain't nobody got time for 3+ coats. Glad I used it as just an accent color.


 cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I also finally got around to using the Bondi polish.  Blue Skies, Strawberry Fields and Central Park Blossom with Julep Francis (side note, doesn't Julep name their polishes with ladies names?  Frances for a girl is with an 'E' not an 'I'...just bugs me...)  Anyway, as invisiblebike pointed out, CPB is a crappy formula.  The colours are all very nice though.  I can't speak to the formula of the others because stippling doesn't really give you the same sense of application.


 Love it!


----------



## msladyday

Love the bow look... Like little presents!



> My first Bondi manicure ... a base coat of I'm Vers, two coats of City Slicker, tape off "X" on nails, a coat of Fools on the outside of the "X", a small gold square stud placed where Fools meet, and I topped it all off with Deborah Lippman's Flat Top. Sorry for the picture quality - I am down to just a webcam at this point. Once Chesire Cookie let everyone over on the Bondi group know you could remeove the cap cover, working with Bondi was a DREAM! No complaints whatsoever!!! If I do this mani again, I will use a second coat of Fools though.


----------



## DonnaD

That colour is crazy gorgeous on you.



> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are finally growing back out. Here's Naked by Deborah Lippmann, three coats. I need one of those stamper thingies.


----------



## msladyday

I am wearing Bondi Strawberry Fields as well. My friends love the color. My one friend said they looked yummy enough to eat.



> Bondi Strawberry Fields with SH Lustre Shine Lava accent nail.





> I jumped on the Strawberry Fields bandwagon last night too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> I wore Strawberry fields for five days with no chipping. I really like the color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> julep myrtle...holding up okay after plenty glove free cleaning. Such a bad habit!


 That's a pretty red.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi Strawberry Fields with SH Lustre Shine Lava accent nail.


 I need that color so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Julep Bette. I love the color but hate the formula! It chipped after one day, it was super sheer but still gloppy and was still a bit streaky after three coats.


 That is a pretty color too bad the formula is not good.


----------



## DonnaD

Maybe one of those flat top makeup brushes?  I have an old one around here somewhere, maybe I'll try it...I keep meaning to try something with a fan brush but haven't gotten around to that yet either.  I'm actually amazed that I did this because what I really wanted to do was another tone on tone because I'm just not over that red Minnie Couture tonal mani I did yet lol.  Stupid potato peeler.



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm...makes me wonder ... I remember using stencil brushes when I was into crafts in the 80s ... I bet a miniature stencil brush would do a great job on a manicure like this. I never had any luck using plastic wrap with ANYTHING! One of my lifetime battles ...hehehe...but Hefty Zipper Bags love me!


----------



## DonnaD

I spend more time looking at my nails than I do my husband, kids or cats.  I know that I would recognise them when I see them though!



> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny.. I just got home from having my nails done.. I got a French mani..my first ever!  I keep looking at my nails.. kinda silly huh.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I jumped on the Strawberry Fields bandwagon last night too


 This color looks great on everyone I have seen it on.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I spend more time looking at my nails than I do my husband, kids or cats.  I know that I would recognise them when I see them though!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Funny.. I just got home from having my nails done.. I got a French mani..my first ever!  I keep looking at my nails.. kinda silly huh.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Maybe one of those flat top makeup brushes?  I have an old one around here somewhere, maybe I'll try it...I keep meaning to try something with a fan brush but haven't gotten around to that yet either.  I'm actually amazed that I did this because what I really wanted to do was another tone on tone because I'm just not over that red Minnie Couture tonal mani I did yet lol.  Stupid potato peeler.
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmmm...makes me wonder ... I remember using stencil brushes when I was into crafts in the 80s ... I bet a miniature stencil brush would do a great job on a manicure like this. I never had any luck using plastic wrap with ANYTHING! One of my lifetime battles ...hehehe...but Hefty Zipper Bags love me!
> I found it easier to use bubble wrap than regular plastic wrap. It created a nice marbled effect when I used a light hand.


----------



## CheshireCookie

I'm adding to the gorgeous Bondi polishes I've been seeing on here! Somehow this thread gets added to so quickly, I can't keep up with it, but everyone has been showing GORGEOUS manis!





I'm wearing Top of the Rock on my pointer, middle and pinky, Botanical Beauty on my ring finger and Teal Magnolia on my thumb. Then I switched them up for the french tips! Two coats on each nail for the base color and only one coat for each tip! Plus the I'm Vers top coat!


----------



## DonnaD

I never thought of that  Do you have a picture?



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found it easier to use bubble wrap than regular plastic wrap. It created a nice marbled effect when I used a light hand.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I never thought of that  Do you have a picture?
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I found it easier to use bubble wrap than regular plastic wrap. It created a nice marbled effect when I used a light hand.
> They're in this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130418/cnd-chenille-look


----------



## Jessismith

OMG, me too I think! You just blew my mind with this realization!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I spend more time looking at my nails than I do my husband, kids or cats. Â I know that I would recognise them when I see them though!


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Seche Vite will shrink some polishes if you get some of the polish on your cuticle. Also, remember to reapply your topcoat every third day. Poshe is supposed to be an excellent top coat ... please tell us, how did you manage to get red nail polish in your top coat bottle? Did you try to apply over wet polish?


 
yeah, i always apply over wet polish -- that's actually what you're supposed to do with seche vite in particular, otherwise it won't work right.


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm adding to the gorgeous Bondi polishes I've been seeing on here! Somehow this thread gets added to so quickly, I can't keep up with it, but everyone has been showing GORGEOUS manis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Top of the Rock on my pointer, middle and pinky, Botanical Beauty on my ring finger and Teal Magnolia on my thumb. Then I switched them up for the french tips! Two coats on each nail for the base color and only one coat for each tip! Plus the I'm Vers top coat!


Cute! I loathe traditional pink and white french manis, but love unconventional french manicures for some reason!


----------



## OiiO

Love this!!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm adding to the gorgeous Bondi polishes I've been seeing on here! Somehow this thread gets added to so quickly, I can't keep up with it, but everyone has been showing GORGEOUS manis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Top of the Rock on my pointer, middle and pinky, Botanical Beauty on my ring finger and Teal Magnolia on my thumb. Then I switched them up for the french tips! Two coats on each nail for the base color and only one coat for each tip! Plus the I'm Vers top coat!


----------



## DonnaD

That's really nice.  It really does look like granite/marble.  I might try that next...or not lol, I have too many designs I want to trry and not enough fingernails to try them on.  I rarely do more than one mani a week...maybe I should move it up to twice a week!



> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're in this thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/130418/cnd-chenille-look


----------



## DonnaD

Is there anything a good tip can't accomplish?  I think not.  I'm a huge fan to tips and these look awesome!



> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm adding to the gorgeous Bondi polishes I've been seeing on here! Somehow this thread gets added to so quickly, I can't keep up with it, but everyone has been showing GORGEOUS manis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Top of the Rock on my pointer, middle and pinky, Botanical Beauty on my ring finger and Teal Magnolia on my thumb. Then I switched them up for the french tips! Two coats on each nail for the base color and only one coat for each tip! Plus the I'm Vers top coat!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm adding to the gorgeous Bondi polishes I've been seeing on here! Somehow this thread gets added to so quickly, I can't keep up with it, but everyone has been showing GORGEOUS manis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Top of the Rock on my pointer, middle and pinky, Botanical Beauty on my ring finger and Teal Magnolia on my thumb. Then I switched them up for the french tips! Two coats on each nail for the base color and only one coat for each tip! Plus the I'm Vers top coat!


 I love it! now i'm even more excited...my top of the rock arrived yesterday!


----------



## lissa1307

Bondi Top of the Rock and Botanical Beauty...and Salon Perfect Sugar Cube


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cute! I loathe traditional pink and white french manis, but love unconventional french manicures for some reason!





> Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love this!!





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is there anything a good tip can't accomplish?  I think not.  I'm a huge fan to tips and these look awesome!





> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love it! now i'm even more excited...my top of the rock arrived yesterday!


 Thank you ladies



I love doing french tips, especially unconventional ones! So fun!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Top of the Rock and Botanical Beauty...and Salon Perfect Sugar Cube


::swoon:: GORGEOUS! I think Top of the Rock and Botanical Beauty are so adorable together!


----------



## mama2358

> Bondi Top of the Rock and Botanical Beauty...and Salon Perfect Sugar Cube


 I love this! Very pretty!


----------



## msbelle

So late with this, thank you! I found that bottle of Deborah Lippmann polish at TJMaxx for $7. It was the only Lippmann polish they had. When I was first going to apply it I didn't think I would like it all that much. But after I finished I thought it was the prettiest neutral I've tried.

Jessi, I love that color! I haven't even looked at the new OPI swatches yet. As soon as I do I'll have to go to the store or place an order. OPI is my weakness.

Donna, that mani is so pretty! The colors you used go so well together. I think I'll have to try that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BoySarah

First ever


----------



## amandah

> Bondi Top of the Rock and Botanical Beauty...and Salon Perfect Sugar Cube


 Omg this is so cute!


----------



## autopilot

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This color looks great on everyone I have seen it on.


 It is  very flattering colour.

I used it this morning and the formula and colour are awesome!


----------



## Ms-Jelena

I'm wearing OPI first date at golden gate at the moment from the San Francisco collection


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm adding to the gorgeous Bondi polishes I've been seeing on here! Somehow this thread gets added to so quickly, I can't keep up with it, but everyone has been showing GORGEOUS manis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Top of the Rock on my pointer, middle and pinky, Botanical Beauty on my ring finger and Teal Magnolia on my thumb. Then I switched them up for the french tips! Two coats on each nail for the base color and only one coat for each tip! Plus the I'm Vers top coat!


 Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Top of the Rock and Botanical Beauty...and Salon Perfect Sugar Cube


 So pretty, love the dots.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First ever


 Cute!


----------



## Jac13

I am wearing Zoya's Sharon. It is a pretty cream orange.


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love that combo!


Thanks Jay!


----------



## DonnaD

I looks great!  I bet you're loving it.  I remember the first time I got my nails done...I think it was red tips with snowflakes and silver glitter (it was Christmas) and I was just thrilled and felt "done" you know what I mean?



> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First ever


----------



## DonnaD

Beautiful in it's simplicity.  I love dots almost as much as I love tips!



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Top of the Rock and Botanical Beauty...and Salon Perfect Sugar Cube


----------



## msladyday

> Omg this is so cute!





> Bondi Top of the Rock and Botanical Beauty...and Salon Perfect Sugar Cube


 Top of the Rock is a variant of grey no. It just seems a few of the pics have looked greenish to me and I am just double checking...


----------



## MissTrix

Colors by Llarowe "Runt"


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Colors by Llarowe "Runt"


 Beautiful!


----------



## BeautyJunction

I didn't like this neon pink from Layla and did a black stamping to "subtle" it up.


----------



## Jac13

Hhhmm that is interesting. I think I would like it on my toes.


----------



## lissa1307

It does have a greenish undertone to it,but it isnt too bad and it lessens when its paired with other colors..like purples and blues bring out the grey tones...set it next to a yellow and you will see the olive in it a lot more.



> Top of the Rock is a variant of grey no. It just seems a few of the pics have looked greenish to me and I am just double checking...


----------



## luckyme502

I'm back to strawberry Fields. I'm on vacation at the beach and thought it was a great color for it.


----------



## meaganola

Black Luna Nail Lacquer in Rapunz'l:



(Yes, that's a bath towel backdrop. I've discovered that the lighting in my bathroom makes the color turn out much more true to life than the lamps in my living room.)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didn't like this neon pink from Layla and did a black stamping to "subtle" it up.


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Black Luna Nail Lacquer in Rapunz'l:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, that's a bath towel backdrop. I've discovered that the lighting in my bathroom makes the color turn out much more true to life than the lamps in my living room.)


 Pretty purple! I agree I take my polish pics in the bathroom because the color is true to life.


----------



## nikkimouse

My first attempt at flowers with my dotting tool  

Zoya phoebe, China glaze platinum silver, ruby wing peony


----------



## BoySarah

I know I just had this done, but can I do something else to them if I want a different look with out changing the polish?


----------



## nikkimouse

> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I just had this done, but can I do something else to them if I want a different look with out changing the polish?


 you could maybe put a sparkly top coat on them or a very sheer color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first attempt at flowers with my dotting tool
> 
> Zoya phoebe, China glaze platinum silver, ruby wing peony


 cute!


----------



## nailobsessed

Ditched the polish a loooong time ago. All i ever use now is Jamberry nails.  LOVE these nails


----------



## audiophilekate

> Originally Posted by *nailobsessed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditched the polish a loooong time ago. All i ever use now is Jamberry nails.  LOVE these nails


 I've never heard of Jamberry Nails, but I must try them now.  That looks awesome!


----------



## azalea97

I just got my first jelly polish.  I'm loving the jelly look and I'm going to have to pick up more. 





I'm wearing L'Oreal Jolly Lolly from the Miss Candy collection.


----------



## acostakk

Sally Hansen Magnetic Polar Purple. Never tried a magnetic polish before. Kinda fun!


----------



## meaganola

Aargh, one of my nails broke, and if one nail breaks at the angle this one broke at, I always just switch polish completely rather than trying to patch it up and save the mani (I had been having problems with it earlier anyway because I just couldn't get all of the cuticle balm off no matter how many times I washed my hands or used acetone or rubbing alcohol to get rid of it.  A shower -- complete with hair-washing -- finally did the trick).  I didn't really feel like dealing with deciding on a *color*, so I decided to go with a sheer sparkly nude color I haven't tried yet (I got it because I like sparkles and because it was on clearance for something like $1.25, but I'm not a sheer nude polish fan, so I hadn't so much as swatched it yet):  essence nail art special effects topper in holo topping, please!  Holy cow, gang, I'm not going to bother trying to take a picture because there's no way photos will do this shade justice.  You know that sparkly nude body suit that Britney Spears wore in the "Toxic" video?  This is the nail polish equivalent of that.  Except there's holo shimmer involved.


----------



## OiiO

> Originally Posted by *audiophilekate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've never heard of Jamberry Nails, but I must try them now.  That looks awesome!


 I tried them, and honestly, they're no better than KISS nail stickers.


----------



## luckyme502

> My first attempt at flowers with my dotting toolÂ Â  Zoya phoebe, China glaze platinum silver, ruby wing peony


 That looks great. I love that color blue.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Aargh, one of my nails broke, and if one nail breaks at the angle this one broke at, I always just switch polish completely rather than trying to patch it up and save the mani (I had been having problems with it earlier anyway because I just couldn't get all of the cuticle balm off no matter how many times I washed my hands or used acetone or rubbing alcohol to get rid of it.  A shower -- complete with hair-washing -- finally did the trick).  I didn't really feel like dealing with deciding on a *color*, so I decided to go with a sheer sparkly nude color I haven't tried yet (I got it because I like sparkles and because it was on clearance for something like $1.25, but I'm not a sheer nude polish fan, so I hadn't so much as swatched it yet):  essence nail art special effects topper in holo topping, please!  Holy cow, gang, I'm not going to bother trying to take a picture because there's no way photos will do this shade justice.  You know that sparkly nude body suit that Britney Spears wore in the "Toxic" video?  This is the nail polish equivalent of that.  Except there's holo shimmer involved.


 That sounds gorgeous! 





Out of curiousity, what cuticle balm did you use?


----------



## meaganola

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That sounds gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiousity, what cuticle balm did you use?


 It was the Sally Hansen Salon Manicure Cuticle Eraser + Balm from the Allure box.  It was definitely moisturizing, but it was a little *too* effective for me.  I'll just have to use it after painting my nails from now on, not before.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That sounds gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiousity, what cuticle balm did you use?
> It was the Sally Hansen Salon Manicure Cuticle Eraser + Balm from the Allure box.  It was definitely moisturizing, but it was a little *too* effective for me.  I'll just have to use it after painting my nails from now on, not before.
> 
> 
> I had a feeling it might be. I bought it at Walgreen's a couple of months ago and it is definitely hard to remove the residue. I only use it after I paint but it gunks up in the space between my cuticle and the polish and I have to scrub it out with a nail brush because it looks pretty gross. lol


----------



## Jac13

I really have to buy some dotting tools. I tried doing dots with a toothpick, a suggestion off YouTube, but it was an epic fail,lol. Where is the best place to buy tools?


----------



## meaganola

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had a feeling it might be. I bought it at Walgreen's a couple of months ago and it is definitely hard to remove the residue. I only use it after I paint but it gunks up in the space between my cuticle and the polish and I have to scrub it out with a nail brush because it looks pretty gross. lol


 That's actually a relief!  I was *convinced* I was doing something wrong.  Well, okay, I guess I was:  Using this stuff and expecting it to come off completely with just a few hand-washings and doses of nail polish remover and rubbing alcohol.  It just seemed like a paste, and the two swirls don't soften at the same temperature, so I end up with a mass of white goo and none of the green stuff, and I'm *very* glad I didn't actually *buy* this stuff.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I had a feeling it might be. I bought it at Walgreen's a couple of months ago and it is definitely hard to remove the residue. I only use it after I paint but it gunks up in the space between my cuticle and the polish and I have to scrub it out with a nail brush because it looks pretty gross. lol
> That's actually a relief!  I was *convinced* I was doing something wrong.  Well, okay, I guess I was:  Using this stuff and expecting it to come off completely with just a few hand-washings and doses of nail polish remover and rubbing alcohol.  It just seemed like a paste, and the two swirls don't soften at the same temperature, so I end up with a mass of white goo and none of the green stuff, and I'm *very* glad I didn't actually *buy* this stuff.
> 
> 
> I know, I wish I hadn't spent money on it. I've been using my Julep Reveal on my cuticles instead of messing with the swirly goop. I'll probably use it in the winter when my cuticles do their annual revolt against the cold air and get really awful.


----------



## nikkimouse

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really have to buy some dotting tools. I tried doing dots with a toothpick, a suggestion off YouTube, but it was an epic fail,lol. Where is the best place to buy tools?


amazon you can get a pretty good set for like $1 or $2    but it ships from hong kong so you just have to wait like 3 weeks for it.  same with striping tape.


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi Top of the Rock and Botanical Beauty...and Salon Perfect Sugar Cube


What a great colour combo. I love the effect!


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It does have a greenish undertone to it,but it isnt too bad and it lessens when its paired with other colors..like purples and blues bring out the grey tones...set it next to a yellow and you will see the olive in it a lot more.


Hmmm...I ordered it thinking it was more of a pure cool-but-not-blue grey. I'll have to see what I think, but I thought I was looking at Tavern on the and not Top of the Rock in French mani with 3 colours, so I completely agree about the effect on these photos.


----------



## DonnaD

You could try dotting on some flowers or using a sparkly glitter on the tips.



> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I just had this done, but can I do something else to them if I want a different look with out changing the polish?


----------



## azalea97

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I really have to buy some dotting tools. I tried doing dots with a toothpick, a suggestion off YouTube, but it was an epic fail,lol. Where is the best place to buy tools?


 I just ordered  a dual ended one from Avon for $1.99


----------



## Jac13

Ok I will check out Avon. That's a great price.


----------



## meaganola

> I really have to buy some dotting tools. I tried doing dots with a toothpick, a suggestion off YouTube, but it was an epic fail,lol. Where is the best place to buy tools?


 I have one from essence. I don't remember the price, but given the line, it had to have been under three bucks.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have one from essence. I don't remember the price, but given the line, it had to have been under three bucks.





> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know I just had this done, but can I do something else to them if I want a different look with out changing the polish?


 i have the essence one and i think it was $2 at Ulta, maybe $2.50...was very cheap and has two sizes. before that i used a bobby pin with the nice little rubbery ball end...and still like it as much as the real dotter...and btw the dotting tool is really similar to the head of a metal pin which also works well( and a glue stick of all things makes an awesome handle,lol)

and as for changing up a mani without changing your polish...stick on nail decals and gems...changes the look and peels off to change up again

or paint on a thin layer of elmers glue then add some glitter and peel off when you are done


----------



## NotTheMama

Wet N Wild Sprinkled with Love...I cut my nails short because of all the breaking due to moving. I put some nail hardener on them and didn't want to leave them plain, so this gives my nails a little bit of color. I hope it shows up in the pic...it is really subtle.


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - Punki Pink



It's actually a very deep neon pink-red. It reminds me of Dairy Queen's cherry hard-dipped cones!! Too bad it's very chippy, typical matte neon. Only gonna last a day.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Pretty-looks coral-ly.  



> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nina Ultra Pro - Punki Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a very deep neon pink-red. It reminds me of Dairy Queen's cherry hard-dipped cones!! Too bad it's very chippy, typical matte neon. Only gonna last a day.


----------



## Jessismith

Oooohhh, lovely!



> Black Luna Nail Lacquer in Rapunz'l:
> 
> 
> 
> (Yes, that's a bath towel backdrop. I've discovered that the lighting in my bathroom makes the color turn out much more true to life than the lamps in my living room.)


 Sassy! Very cute!


> Ditched the polish a loooong time ago. All i ever use now is Jamberry nails. Â LOVE these nails


 Great color!


> I just got my first jelly polish. Â I'm loving the jelly look and I'm going to have to pick up more.Â
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing L'Oreal Jolly Lolly from the Miss Candy collection.


 Love a magnetic finish. Pretty color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Sally Hansen Magnetic Polar Purple. Never tried a magnetic polish before. Kinda fun!


----------



## PeridotCricket

Finger Paints Fall of Surprises Copper Glitter over OPI Just Spotted the Lizard and Color Club Editorial. The OPI and Color Club Are the Exact Same Color. 3 Coats. Left Is Inside by the Window and Right Is Outside.


----------



## jesemiaud

Julep Joan. I put on three coats of base coat and I'm hoping to prevent staining, lol.

Oh and I officially LOVE Bondi's I'm Vers. I painted my nails last night and woke up with a chip this morning. Really...who chips their nails sleeping? Julep doesn't like me, lol. But after I fixed it, I put I'm Vers on top and no chips so far! Granted, it hasn't even been a day, but Julep polishes typically chip on me within a couple of hours. So happy that I'll be able to enjoy my Julep colors!


----------



## DonnaD

Joan s one of my favourite polish colours ever!



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Joan. I put on three coats of base coat and I'm hoping to prevent staining, lol.
> 
> Oh and I officially LOVE Bondi's I'm Vers. I painted my nails last night and woke up with a chip this morning. Really...who chips their nails sleeping? Julep doesn't like me, lol. But after I fixed it, I put I'm Vers on top and no chips so far! Granted, it hasn't even been a day, but Julep polishes typically chip on me within a couple of hours. So happy that I'll be able to enjoy my Julep colors!


----------



## DonnaD

It's really not a great price.  Go on ebay or Amazon and you'll find a whole set of them for as little as $1 depending on if you don't mind waiting for them to come from China.  If you search, you can find ones that ship from the US so you don't have to wait but they're generally more expensive.



> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok I will check out Avon. That's a great price.


----------



## Jac13

Thanks Donna! I will definitely check those sites. I have no idea about prices so this tip is great.


----------



## Jessismith

> Pretty-looks coral-ly. Â


 I know -- my dumb camera. It is totally NOT coral though.


----------



## Jessismith

I can't get over it! LOL


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I can't get over it! LOL


They have the same finish too!  Now I want to go out and get both just for my own comparison of course.


----------



## invisiblebike

I'm wearing Planet Rock and Baby I'm a Star from the recent Debbie Lippmann Nordstrom exclusive trio.





my garbage camera on my blackberry doesn't pick up the beautiful microglitters. And lol ignore my awful cuticles,  I just now applied Solar Oil after seeing this pic.


----------



## mama2358

> Sally Hansen Magnetic Polar Purple. Never tried a magnetic polish before. Kinda fun!


 I haven't tried the magnetic polish yet, though I always look at it at the store. That looks so pretty! I'm gonna have to get some now.


----------



## amandah

Lilypad Lacquer-enchantmint with Candy Lacquer-candies &amp; sprinkles


----------



## mama2358

Essence Chic Reloaded, Orly Au Champagne, and Nicole by OPI Heavenly Angel.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

Deborah Lippman for True Blood in the color Let It Bleed.


----------



## DonnaD

Just a simple ombre with my new Madison Street Beauty minis.  Unfortunately, two of the colours were a little too close so I didn't get the three colour ombre I was going for.  It's odd though because one was very pale metallic looking green and the other a light blue but together, they just blended right into each other.


----------



## Jac13

Donna that is very lovely. I have not been in the mood to do my nails. I gave myself a manicure last Friday and put on a clear coat.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nailobsessed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ditched the polish a loooong time ago. All i ever use now is Jamberry nails.  LOVE these nails


 So pretty never heard of them before.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got my first jelly polish.  I'm loving the jelly look and I'm going to have to pick up more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing L'Oreal Jolly Lolly from the Miss Candy collection.


 Love that pink


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sally Hansen Magnetic Polar Purple. Never tried a magnetic polish before. Kinda fun!


 Pretty love the effect.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wet N Wild Sprinkled with Love...I cut my nails short because of all the breaking due to moving. I put some nail hardener on them and didn't want to leave them plain, so this gives my nails a little bit of color. I hope it shows up in the pic...it is really subtle.


 Pretty


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Nina Ultra Pro - Punki Pink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's actually a very deep neon pink-red. It reminds me of Dairy Queen's cherry hard-dipped cones!! Too bad it's very chippy, typical matte neon. Only gonna last a day.


 Love this!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *peridotcricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finger Paints Fall of Surprises Copper Glitter over OPI Just Spotted the Lizard and Color Club Editorial. The OPI and Color Club Are the Exact Same Color. 3 Coats. Left Is Inside by the Window and Right Is Outside.


 Love that glitter!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Julep Joan. I put on three coats of base coat and I'm hoping to prevent staining, lol.
> 
> Oh and I officially LOVE Bondi's I'm Vers. I painted my nails last night and woke up with a chip this morning. Really...who chips their nails sleeping? Julep doesn't like me, lol. But after I fixed it, I put I'm Vers on top and no chips so far! Granted, it hasn't even been a day, but Julep polishes typically chip on me within a couple of hours. So happy that I'll be able to enjoy my Julep colors!


 Love that color on you!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing Planet Rock and Baby I'm a Star from the recent Debbie Lippmann Nordstrom exclusive trio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my garbage camera on my blackberry doesn't pick up the beautiful microglitters. And lol ignore my awful cuticles,  I just now applied Solar Oil after seeing this pic.


 Love those colors.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lilypad Lacquer-enchantmint with Candy Lacquer-candies &amp; sprinkles


 Love the mint colors &amp; the glitter.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essence Chic Reloaded, Orly Au Champagne, and Nicole by OPI Heavenly Angel.


 Pretty


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just a simple ombre with my new Madison Street Beauty minis.  Unfortunately, two of the colours were a little too close so I didn't get the three colour ombre I was going for.  It's odd though because one was very pale metallic looking green and the other a light blue but together, they just blended right into each other.


 I think it looks great!


----------



## tasertag

After rehabbing my nails for a month or so, I've decided to add color back into my life.


----------



## Jac13

Tasertag, that is pretty. What happen to your nails?


----------



## tasertag

> Tasertag, that is pretty. What happen to your nails?


 Thanks! I had major peeling problems and while vacationing, I went scuba diving which was really rough on my nails too (everyday I had new nicks or rips or breaks and had to clip-so sad). Guess I spent too much time underwater and pulling at gear didn't help at all.


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After rehabbing my nails for a month or so, I've decided to add color back into my life.


pretty color combo. is that a coral with a light green? did you handpaint those flowers?


----------



## lissa1307

welcome back to our colorful little world,lol

adorable mani!



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After rehabbing my nails for a month or so, I've decided to add color back into my life.


----------



## DonnaD

Well, they look great now.  I love your flowers.



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After rehabbing my nails for a month or so, I've decided to add color back into my life.


----------



## tasertag

> pretty color combo. is that a coral with a light green? did you handpaint those flowers?


 The coral is Julep Gloria-brighter coral than in the pic. Julep Diane for the dots. China Glaze Kalahari Kiss is the beige on the accent finger. And I did hand paint the flowers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> welcome back to our colorful little world,lol adorable mani!


 It feels great to be back. Lol.


> Well, they look great now. Â I love your flowers.


 Thank you!! I'm glad they're better. I just have to keep them healthy now.


----------



## lilsxkitten

I watched the Wizard of Oz this weekend and was inspired by Glenda: I used Julep Jennifer as the base color and then topped it with Deborah Lippmann's Some Enchanted Evening and Sephora by OPI's The Golden Age for a glitter ombrÃ© attempt. It's hard to show the sparkle:









( trying to hide my bare nail ðŸ˜‹I'm notorious for picking my polish off, my husband makes fun of me because manicures usually don't last more than 3 days)


----------



## tasertag

> I watched the Wizard of Oz this weekend and was inspired by Glenda: I used Julep Jennifer as the base color and then topped it with Deborah Lippmann's Some Enchanted Evening and Sephora by OPI's The Golden Age for a glitter ombrÃ© attempt. It's hard to show the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( trying to hide my bare nail ðŸ˜‹I'm notorious for picking my polish off, my husband makes fun of me because manicures usually don't last more than 3 days)


 Ooo so elegant.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After rehabbing my nails for a month or so, I've decided to add color back into my life.


 They look perfect! I am doing the same thing with my nails its been over 3 weeks of plain nails I need color.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I watched the Wizard of Oz this weekend and was inspired by Glenda: I used Julep Jennifer as the base color and then topped it with Deborah Lippmann's Some Enchanted Evening and Sephora by OPI's The Golden Age for a glitter ombrÃ© attempt. It's hard to show the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( trying to hide my bare nail ðŸ˜‹I'm notorious for picking my polish off, my husband makes fun of me because manicures usually don't last more than 3 days)


 Love the sparkle.


----------



## tasertag

> They look perfect! I am doing the same thing with my nails its been over 3 weeks of plain nails I need color.


 Thanks JC. can't wait to see your "come back" mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> I watched the Wizard of Oz this weekend and was inspired by Glenda: I used Julep Jennifer as the base color and then topped it with Deborah Lippmann's Some Enchanted Evening and Sephora by OPI's The Golden Age for a glitter ombrÃ© attempt. It's hard to show the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( trying to hide my bare nail ðŸ˜‹I'm notorious for picking my polish off, my husband makes fun of me because manicures usually don't last more than 3 days)


 Soooo pretty! (Stop picking your nails!!)


----------



## amandah

> After rehabbing my nails for a month or so, I've decided to add color back into my life.


 So cute. And your nails look great!


----------



## nikkimouse

So guys, Zoya says they are making some big announcement tomorrow....  I really hope they are starting their own sub like julep and bondi....  I just felt the need to share my thoughts....   carry on with your beautiful nails....


----------



## tasertag

> So cute. And your nails look great!


 Thanks so much!


> So guys, Zoya says they are making some big announcement tomorrow....Â  I really hope they are starting their own sub like julep and bondi....Â  I just felt the need to share my thoughts....Â Â  carry on with your beautiful nails....Â


 Omg I'd die and come back broke if this were true.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Like! So pretty.  



> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> After rehabbing my nails for a month or so, I've decided to add color back into my life.


----------



## lilsxkitten

> I watched the Wizard of Oz this weekend and was inspired by Glenda: I used Julep Jennifer as the base color and then topped it with Deborah Lippmann's Some Enchanted Evening and Sephora by OPI's The Golden Age for a glitter ombrÃ© attempt. It's hard to show the sparkle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( trying to hide my bare nail ðŸ˜‹I'm notorious for picking my polish off, my husband makes fun of me because manicures usually don't last more than 3 days)
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo pretty! (Stop picking your nails!!)
Click to expand...

 Lol, thank you!


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So guys, Zoya says they are making some big announcement tomorrow....  I really hope they are starting their own sub like julep and bondi....  I just felt the need to share my thoughts....   carry on with your beautiful nails....


 Maybe they will start to be available in a mass retailer?


----------



## nerdi

Revlon dreamer! Please excuse my nail beds.. I've been wearing this mani for 5 days now.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So guys, Zoya says they are making some big announcement tomorrow....  I really hope they are starting their own sub like julep and bondi....  I just felt the need to share my thoughts....   carry on with your beautiful nails....
> Maybe they will start to be available in a mass retailer?
> 
> 
> One can only hope! Ulta's selection leaves a lot to be desired. The rack is always half empty and I don't think mine has restocked in ages.


----------



## tasertag

> Like! So pretty. Â


 Thank you!!


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> One can only hope! Ulta's selection leaves a lot to be desired. The rack is always half empty and I don't think mine has restocked in ages.


 same here, they rarely restock zoya here either


----------



## Jac13

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> same here, they rarely restock zoya here either


 I think Zoya is going to be having a sale pretty soon.


----------



## meaganola

Zoya's big announcement seems to be a back-to-school BOGO. Code: SCHOOL.


----------



## Christa W

My nails are super short right now so I decided to use my Fing'rs Pow! Wow! Bam! nail decal set.  I used over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. I also included pics from the first time I did them with longer nails which looks much better

Today





Beginning of July.  These were over 2 coats of Milani White on the Spot.


----------



## barbyechick

Used my bag to show color better lol Felt very ballet today so Opi by sephora with Julep Paris on ring fingers and Bondi Top of the Rock on thumbs. I always forget how annoyed I get with my sephora opi stuff, but I still like the colors


----------



## Jessismith

Ulta Happily Ever After over Essie Need a Vacation. It's a very baby-Barbie-sparkly combo.


----------



## lilsxkitten

Love!



> My nails are super short right now so I decided to use my Fing'rs Pow! Wow! Bam! nail decal set.Â  I used over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. I also included pics from the first time I did them with longer nails which looks much better Today
> 
> Beginning of July.Â  These were over 2 coats of Milani White on the Spot.Â


 They look great!


----------



## Jessismith

Oh so cute!!



> My nails are super short right now so I decided to use my Fing'rs Pow! Wow! Bam! nail decal set.Â  I used over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. I also included pics from the first time I did them with longer nails which looks much better Today
> 
> Beginning of July.Â  These were over 2 coats of Milani White on the Spot.Â


 Love that neutral color!!


> Used my bag to show color better lol Felt very ballet today so Opi by sephora with Julep Paris on ring fingers and Bondi Top of the Rock on thumbs. I always forget how annoyed I get with my sephora opi stuff, but I still like the colors


----------



## lissa1307

OH I REALLY ADORE THIS ONE...IM A SUCKER FOR ALL THINGS PINK...ESPECIALL HOT PINK AND UBER GIRLY BARBIE BUBBLEGUM PRINCESS PINKS! sorry for the all caps im excitwd over pink.lol



> Ulta Happily Ever After over Essie Need a Vacation. It's a very baby-Barbie-sparkly combo.


----------



## Jessismith

LOL - then this for you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> OH I REALLY ADORE THIS ONE...IM A SUCKER FOR ALL THINGS PINK...ESPECIALL HOT PINK AND UBER GIRLY BARBIE BUBBLEGUM PRINCESS PINKS! sorry for the all caps im excitwd over pink.lol


----------



## MandyLeigh

Quote:Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my first jelly polish.  I'm loving the jelly look and I'm going to have to pick up more. 





I'm wearing L'Oreal Jolly Lolly from the Miss Candy collection.










Thank you for posting this. I am a Jellyaholic.
I am usually sporting half of the Texas collection but am always on the look out for more. So I will have to hunt this one down. 

My all time favorite though would be OPI's Keys to my Karma.Photo not by me but shows just why I love this one so much.


 

Anyone else sporting some Jellies that I should go hunt for?


----------



## alpina0560

KBShimmer The Grape Beyond



I had it on in it's original matte form, but I felt like you couldn't see the shimmer as much so I added top coat!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> KBShimmer The Grape Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it on in it's original matte form, but I felt like you couldn't see the shimmer as much so I added top coat!


 What a beautiful color!


----------



## Marj B

I love that blue! I may have to go shopping for some!



> Originally Posted by *nerdi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revlon dreamer! Please excuse my nail beds.. I've been wearing this mani for 5 days now.


----------



## azalea97

> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After rehabbing my nails for a month or so, I've decided to add color back into my life.


 That mani is so pretty!  I love coral in the summer, and that accent nail looks great.


----------



## tasertag

> That mani is so pretty! Â I love coral in the summer, and that accent nail looks great.


 Thank you!


----------



## mama2358

The Essence from last mani chipped after 2 days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It was so pretty. So now I'm wearing SH Insta-dri in Fuschia Flare, which is: A-Not Fuschia, but bubblegum pink and B-Sooo thick and streaky. So I added some glitter- Nicole for OPI Wear Something Spar-Kylie. I left my ring finger with just the SH and it took 4 coats to look decent. Oh we'll, it turned out pretty anyway.


----------



## tasertag

> KBShimmer The Grape Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> I had it on in it's original matte form, but I felt like you couldn't see the shimmer as much so I added top coat!


 It looks pretty glossy. I wonder what it looks like matte.


----------



## invisiblebike

I've been having really bad luck with seche vite and some 5-free formulas lately. My nails don't last more than 2-3 chips until tip wear and chips start magically appearing. I picked up Essie Good to Go on a whim since I've heard good things about it (and besides, I had a $3.50 coupon for Ulta, so why not).

Gonna paint my nails tmrw, wish me luck lol


----------



## lissa1307

i love the insta dri polishes but they do thicken quickly in the bottle but a few drops of thinner makes them perfect! and they still dry fast.



> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Essence from last mani chipped after 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so pretty. So now I'm wearing SH Insta-dri in Fuschia Flare, which is: A-Not Fuschia, but bubblegum pink and B-Sooo thick and streaky. So I added some glitter- Nicole for OPI Wear Something Spar-Kylie. I left my ring finger with just the SH and it took 4 coats to look decent. Oh we'll, it turned out pretty anyway.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *nerdi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revlon dreamer! Please excuse my nail beds.. I've been wearing this mani for 5 days now.


 That's a pretty blue!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are super short right now so I decided to use my Fing'rs Pow! Wow! Bam! nail decal set.  I used over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. I also included pics from the first time I did them with longer nails which looks much better
> 
> Today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beginning of July.  These were over 2 coats of Milani White on the Spot.


 Those are really cute


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my bag to show color better lol
> 
> Felt very ballet today so Opi by sephora with Julep Paris on ring fingers and Bondi Top of the Rock on thumbs. I always forget how annoyed I get with my sephora opi stuff, but I still like the colors


 Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ulta Happily Ever After over Essie Need a Vacation. It's a very baby-Barbie-sparkly combo.


 Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> KBShimmer The Grape Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it on in it's original matte form, but I felt like you couldn't see the shimmer as much so I added top coat!


 So cute, I need that color.


----------



## jesemiaud

Job interview tomorrow (cross your fingers!) so I'm keeping it conservative. Nailtini Frappe. Please ignore the curicles. They need an intervention.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Job interview tomorrow (cross your fingers!) so I'm keeping it conservative. Nailtini Frappe. Please ignore the curicles. They need an intervention.


Good luck.  Less is more and those look awesome.  My cuticles are always pretty bad but I just got California Mango cuticle oil at Sally's and so far it's working pretty amazing.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So now I'm wearing SH Insta-dri in Fuschia Flare, which is: A-Not Fuschia, but bubblegum pink


 I was just thinking the exact same thing when I picked up another bottle of this for my nieces.  I just got them into stamping they are 8 and 7.  I hope they aren't learning about colors based on the polishes I bought!!!  I love that shade despite it's incorrectly described color.  Too bad it was streaky, fortunately  I have not had that problem with my Insta Dri's and I have like 35 of them.  If anything I have a few that are too thin for me to consider them part of the Insta Dri line.


----------



## goldenmeans

I'm wearing OPI's Alcatraz Rocks. I've never worn a textured polish before, so I keep touching it...


----------



## autopilot

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Zoya's big announcement seems to be a back-to-school BOGO. Code: SCHOOL.


 Damn you Zoya for not shipping to Canada!

I can get Zoyas at Nail Polish Canada but they don't have the BOGO sales...


----------



## azalea97

> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> KBShimmer The Grape Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it on in it's original matte form, but I felt like you couldn't see the shimmer as much so I added top coat!


 I'm loving that color.  What top coat did you use?  It's so shiny.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Essence from last mani chipped after 2 days.
> 
> 
> 
> It was so pretty. So now I'm wearing SH Insta-dri in Fuschia Flare, which is: A-Not Fuschia, but bubblegum pink and B-Sooo thick and streaky. So I added some glitter- Nicole for OPI Wear Something Spar-Kylie. I left my ring finger with just the SH and it took 4 coats to look decent. Oh we'll, it turned out pretty anyway.


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Job interview tomorrow (cross your fingers!) so I'm keeping it conservative. Nailtini Frappe. Please ignore the curicles. They need an intervention.






 on your interview! Nice nails.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing OPI's Alcatraz Rocks. I've never worn a textured polish before, so I keep touching it...


 I always do that whenever I wear one lol.


----------



## amandah




----------



## alpina0560

> Originally Posted by *la rubia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm loving that color.  What top coat did you use?  It's so shiny.


 Seche Vite!


----------



## acostakk

>


 Pretty!!


----------



## nerdi

> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I love that blue! I may have to go shopping for some!


 I was surprised by how much I liked it! I'm so glad I got it - I don't love the Revlon formula but this color is so pretty.


----------



## nerdi

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ulta Happily Ever After over Essie Need a Vacation. It's a very baby-Barbie-sparkly combo.


 Love this combo!



> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been having really bad luck with seche vite and some 5-free formulas lately. My nails don't last more than 2-3 chips until tip wear and chips start magically appearing. I picked up Essie Good to Go on a whim since I've heard good things about it (and besides, I had a $3.50 coupon for Ulta, so why not).
> 
> Gonna paint my nails tmrw, wish me luck lol


 Good luck! I recommend Essie GtG when SV is not available. It was weird - I had an issue with SV and/or my base coat for awhile a couple of years ago. I don't anymore - it went back to being my HG. I'm not sure what happened, but it could have been an odd combination of when I applied the base/color/top coats!  I read that SV needs to be applied while polish is still semi-wet (maybe 10-15 minutes after application) to work its best.  I find this to be true.



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love the insta dri polishes but they do thicken quickly in the bottle but a few drops of thinner makes them perfect! and they still dry fast.


 What thinner do you use? I need to get me some! I only have SV thinner but I'd like to get a generic thinner for all my polishes.


----------



## DonnaD

Oh Em Gee!  I love this colour!  

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

KBShimmer The Grape Beyond




I had it on in it's original matte form, but I felt like you couldn't see the shimmer as much so I added top coat!


----------



## mama2358

> i love the insta dri polishes but they do thicken quickly in the bottle but a few drops of thinner makes them perfect! and they still dry fast.


 Thanks. I was planning to grab some thinner next time I go to Sally's. This was my first time using this one. I didn't have any problems with the silver. I really like the brush though.


----------



## DonnaD

I love Seche Vite and I've never had an issue with shrinking.  I buy it in the giant bottles.  My problem with it, though,  is that it makes my nails look thick.  I look at some of my pictures and I swear it looks like I have fake nails which I don't.  My nails are naked right now and they look normal thickness.  Of course, it's probably not just the Seche but also the 3 coats of polish, whatever nail art on top of that, the base coat...and oh, I use Seche to dry a layer before I move on to striping or whatever.

Ok, maybe it's not the Seche that's doing it but I see other people's manis using equal if not more coats of polish and I don't think they look like fake nails.  Bah.


----------



## tasertag

> I love Seche Vite and I've never had an issue with shrinking. Â I buy it in the giant bottles. Â My problem with it, though, Â is that it makes my nails look thick. Â I look at some of my pictures and I swear it looks like I have fake nails which I don't. Â My nails are naked right now and they look normal thickness. Â Of course, it's probably not just the Seche but also the 3 coats of polish, whatever nail art on top of that, the base coat...and oh, I use Seche to dry a layer before I move on to striping or whatever. Ok, maybe it's not the Seche that's doing it but I see other people's manisÂ using equal if not more coats of polish and I don't think they look like fake nails. Â Bah.


 Maybe try quick dry drops instead of seche before striping? I know I put a "healthy" amount of seche on so that it levels out properly so I can see how that can get thick fast if you do that before art.


----------



## jessrose18

Essie For the Twill of It with Julep Clio accent nail.


----------



## lissa1307

Im not sure on the brand. Im not at home to look at it...but i got it at sally's and it was pretty cheap. A little goes a long way too. Just use one drop at a time until you get the polish to the consistancy you prefer. I almost always use the insta dri polish for nail art and the clearly quick is one of my favorite toppers since it makes a nice hard coat that dries fast. I actually like it more than seche vite(dont shoot me for that lol) well for designs at least...i like seche vite when i do a french or solid color. when my im vers gets here ill see where that one stands.lol. but back to topic thinner works great with the insta dir polishes, even the clear..doesnt destroy the formula. Ill check the brand tonight when i get home from work and post it...unless anyone else has it and beats me to it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I use Beauty Secrets Nail Polish Thinner, from Sally Beauty.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm adding to the gorgeous Bondi polishes I've been seeing on here! Somehow this thread gets added to so quickly, I can't keep up with it, but everyone has been showing GORGEOUS manis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Top of the Rock on my pointer, middle and pinky, Botanical Beauty on my ring finger and Teal Magnolia on my thumb. Then I switched them up for the french tips! Two coats on each nail for the base color and only one coat for each tip! Plus the I'm Vers top coat!


 Cookie, I can't remember if I told you how gorgeous this mani was or not! Love the color swap up that you did.


----------



## DonnaD

This is just so classy!  I love it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Used my bag to show color better lol

Felt very ballet today so Opi by sephora with Julep Paris on ring fingers and Bondi Top of the Rock on thumbs. I always forget how annoyed I get with my sephora opi stuff, but I still like the colors


----------



## DonnaD

This is so girly and pretty.  I'm a sucker for girly pinks and I love, love, love the shape of your nails.  Why oh why do I have such horribly crooked nails?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ulta Happily Ever After over Essie Need a Vacation. It's a very baby-Barbie-sparkly combo.


----------



## AtomicBunny

Maybelline Color Show in "Crushed Candy".


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *amandah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






 love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie For the Twill of It with Julep Clio accent nail.


 Love that combo.


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks much. I have very peely nails if I don't keep several layers of polish on. A quality base coat has made all the diff for me, along with constant cuticle cream/oils and light filing. I always wear dish gloves (and cotton garden gloves whilst dusting and other household chores.)Keep at it; they can be healthy again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> This is so girly and pretty. Â I'm a sucker for girly pinksÂ and I love, love, love the shape of your nails. Â Why oh why do I have such horribly crooked nails?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybelline Color Show in "Crushed Candy".


 That's a pretty pink!


----------



## Jessismith

..... Hey, you have very pretty nails!! Shape is very nice!!



> Just a simple ombre with my new Madison Street Beauty minis. Â Unfortunately, two of the colours were a little too close so I didn't get the three colour ombre I was going for. Â It's odd though because one was very pale metallic looking green and the other a light blue but together, they just blended right into each other.


----------



## DonnaD

I just bought this colour but haven't used it yet.  It's really pretty!

Quote: Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Maybelline Color Show in "Crushed Candy".


----------



## DonnaD

Awww, that's sweet of you but it seems to me my nails are crooked on my fingers lol and some of my nails have wide beds and some don't.  I'm all jacked up ha!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

..... Hey, you have very pretty nails!! Shape is very nice!!


----------



## BoySarah

Love the colors!  I want to try so many, but I have to wait!  Makes my French mani look so plain.


----------



## mama2358

> Essie For the Twill of It with Julep Clio accent nail.


 Love this! You really got the holo to look nice in your pic, mine with Essence holo in pretty close to the same color didn't show up.


----------



## acostakk

Sephora by OPI 212-Sephora


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed​  ​ 

​  ​


----------



## acostakk

> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Gorgeous! I don't know why, but this is something I want to do for Halloween!


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed​  ​


 Scooby I lovveee it!


----------



## DonnaD

Has anyone used polish from the Color Me Monthly sub?  I'm considering trying it, it's only $7 but I'd like to know a little bit about the polish first.  Anyone?


----------



## nerdi

You know you have issues when you start to go shopping in your own stash... Only to find a color you've never used before that you love. This just happened to me. I really need to keep all my bottles in 1 place... I've been looking for a color like this all summer! (Revlon demure.. Pretty sure I'll use it for a mani soon)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed​Cute
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed​Gorgeous! I don't know why, but this is something I want to do for Halloween!
> 
> The colors look very witchy to me lol...it also reminds me of the HULK!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed​Scooby I lovveee it!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 That's an amazing color combo.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sephora by OPI 212-Sephora


I saw this at TJ Maxx yesterday and I passed it up.  I wish I had seen this, that's a really cool shade.  I may have to run back there and snatch it up.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I use Beauty Secrets Nail Polish Thinner, from Sally Beauty.


 just checked mines..thats the same one i have...i think it was $4 or something like that. cheap.


----------



## msbelle

Foot Loose by Essie


----------



## aqidah52

I just LOVE OPI nail Polisg Specially Minnie Minor .. have you try these shades...?


----------



## DonnaD

Do you mean the Minnie Couture collection?  I totally love those.  Here's a pic of a mani did using 3 of those polishes together.  It's one of my favourite manis ever.  I just loved how they looked together.





Quote: Originally Posted by *aqidah52* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just LOVE OPI nail Polisg Specially Minnie Minor .. have you try these shades...?


----------



## acostakk

Ev



> Do you mean the Minnie Couture collection? Â I totally love those. Â Here's a pic of a mani didÂ using 3 of those polishes together. Â It's one of my favourite manis ever. Â I just loved how they looked together.


 Every time I see this mani I want to run out and buy the whole Minnie collection. Except I know I wouldn't be nearly as creative with it as you!


----------



## BoySarah

Yes! So pretty.. thats my next color!


----------



## jessrose18

maybelline color show vintage leather in *895 classic camel* with opi* honey ryder* liquid sands accent nail and revlon moon candy yellow glitter topcoat in *270 cosmic*

looks better in person more browish and less orangish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BoySarah

Revlon also makes Demure #683 lipstick.


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybelline color show vintage leather in *895 classic camel* with opi* honey ryder* liquid sands accent nail and revlon moon candy yellow glitter topcoat in *270 cosmic*
> 
> looks better in person more browish and less orangish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I feel like I need to go get that color now, it's absolutely beautiful for fall.


----------



## DonnaD

China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise,  For Audrey and Re-Fresh Mint with a top coat.  I didn't actually mean to make it shiny, I just started applying the Seche out of habit.  Please ignore my torn up cuticles and the extra dot.  I accidentally hit my nail with the dotter and decided to just go with it.

I'm totally not feeling this at all.  I'll probably have a do-over Sunday night.


----------



## barbyechick

I got striping tape and have been going crazy trying new things with it, so I'm going a little smurfs this weekend with Julep's Kai - no topcoat as that totally hides the texture, as I had to learn lol





I got the striping tape everyone's been recommending from Amazon but it starts curling at the edges almost immediately and I have to pull it off, I feel I've tried everything - is there something I'm missing? I keep having to redo my nails because peeling the tape ends up ruining my manicure!


----------



## angismith

Sorry in advance for the long post. I was so behind on this thread! 
  Vy, your nails are looking GREAT! What all did you do for them to get them back in shape? Loving this mani, too! Great work on the flowers!!!


> Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> After rehabbing my nails for a month or so, I've decided to add color back into my life.


 Christa, this looks so FUN! I will have to try the decals and wraps one of these days.


> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My nails are super short right now so I decided to use my Fing'rs Pow! Wow! Bam! nail decal set.  I used over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. I also included pics from the first time I did them with longer nails which looks much better
> 
> Today


 Looks so elegant! Paris was my very first glitter and holds a special place in my collection.


> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Used my bag to show color better lol
> 
> Felt very ballet today so Opi by sephora with Julep Paris on ring fingers and Bondi Top of the Rock on thumbs. I always forget how annoyed I get with my sephora opi stuff, but I still like the colors


 The Seche Vite pulled the color out of this manicure and brought it front and center ... awesome color and your nails look great, too!


> Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> KBShimmer The Grape Beyond
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it on in it's original matte form, but I felt like you couldn't see the shimmer as much so I added top coat!


 How did the interview go, jesemiaud? If you can, give Deborah Lippmann's cuticle remover and cuticle oil a try. I love them both.



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Job interview tomorrow (cross your fingers!) so I'm keeping it conservative. Nailtini Frappe. Please ignore the curicles. They need an intervention.


 goldenmeans, I do the same thing with a textured polish or even glitter .... I tried a caviar nail one time and used Seche Vite over it and found out why some people pick at their nails! 


> Originally Posted by *goldenmeans* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm wearing OPI's Alcatraz Rocks. I've never worn a textured polish before, so I keep touching it...


 Beautiful combo of colors jessrose18! Very elegant....


> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Essie For the Twill of It with Julep Clio accent nail.


 Boy Sarah, we all have to start somewhere .... my start was the gift of an amethyst heart-shaped ring ... I wanted a purple polish to help show off my ring ... and so it began .....


> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love the colors!  I want to try so many, but I have to wait!  Makes my French mani look so plain.


 Nerdi, I have this problem with my Julep stash .... I hit so many sets in sales in the beginning that I was buying polish and not even wearing it! I am trying to slow down, but darn if Bondi isn't making it difficult! LOL!


> Originally Posted by *nerdi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> You know you have issues when you start to go shopping in your own stash... Only to find a color you've never used before that you love. This just happened to me. I really need to keep all my bottles in 1 place... I've been looking for a color like this all summer! (Revlon demure.. Pretty sure I'll use it for a mani soon)


 msbelle, I love this beautiful berry color!


> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Foot Loose by Essie


 jessrose18, I may have to go try to find this tomorrow .... this is so close to the color I have been lusting after! Great combo of finishes, too...


> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybelline color show vintage leather in *895 classic camel* with opi* honey ryder* liquid sands accent nail and revlon moon candy yellow glitter topcoat in *270 cosmic*
> 
> looks better in person more browish and less orangish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Donna, you may not be feeling it, but you did a great job. I kept meaning to add some art to my nails today, but ended up not doing anything ... maybe tomorrow  ... I slept four hours today and am now wide awake!


> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise,  For Audrey and Re-Fresh Mint with a top coat.  I didn't actually mean to make it shiny, I just started applying the Seche out of habit.  Please ignore my torn up cuticles and the extra dot.  I accidentally hit my nail with the dotter and decided to just go with it.
> 
> I'm totally not feeling this at all.  I'll probably have a do-over Sunday night.


 Barby, I use a little bit of nail glue on the edges of the ones that want to curl. But I find that if I use an orangewood stick to push the ends down into the space between the nail and the skin, and don't stretch the tape AT ALL, I have a lot less problems with it wanting to curl up.


> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got striping tape and have been going crazy trying new things with it, so I'm going a little smurfs this weekend with Julep's Kai - no topcoat as that totally hides the texture, as I had to learn lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the striping tape everyone's been recommending from Amazon but it starts curling at the edges almost immediately and I have to pull it off, I feel I've tried everything - is there something I'm missing? I keep having to redo my nails because peeling the tape ends up ruining my manicure!


----------



## DonnaD

Firstly, that's very cute!  Secondly, try not to stretch the tape.  That might help with the curling.  I don't use the tape itself as a decoration.  I use it on polish, polish over it, then pull the tape off.

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got striping tape and have been going crazy trying new things with it, so I'm going a little smurfs this weekend with Julep's Kai - no topcoat as that totally hides the texture, as I had to learn lol





I got the striping tape everyone's been recommending from Amazon but it starts curling at the edges almost immediately and I have to pull it off, I feel I've tried everything - is there something I'm missing? I keep having to redo my nails because peeling the tape ends up ruining my manicure!


----------



## luckyme502

> maybelline color show vintage leather in *895Â classic camel* with opi *honey ryder* liquid sands accent nail and revlon moon candy yellow glitter topcoat in *270 cosmic*
> 
> Â
> 
> looks better in person more browish and less orangish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Â


 I love those colors.


----------



## Christa W

Here is my Cheetos manicure.  China Glaze Toe-tally Texured.  It's pretty amazing how different this looks under the light as opposed to indirect lighting.  Also forgive the sloppiness as they looked way better before I got a close up!  I didn't even notice they needed cleaning until I just uploaded this!









Edit: Should have let nails dry before posting.  (also stop doing nails at 2:30 am)  I messed it up big time and decided to change it up completely.  I am now wearing Nicole by OPI in Smile for the Glam-era.  Despite my loathing of the Kardashians, I have a ton of the polishes from 2 of their collections (purchased at $1.00 each) and I enjoy them.  Picture looks bad but here it is anyway.  I am loving this color.   Trying to go with something I won't get bored with while I try and let them grow.  (I will probably change it before the weekend is out)


----------



## luckyme502

> Here is my Cheetos manicure.Â  China Glaze Toe-tally Texured.Â  It's pretty amazing how different this looks under the light as opposed to indirect lighting.Â  Also forgive the sloppiness as they looked way better before I got a close up!Â  I didn't even notice they needed cleaning until I just uploaded this!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Should have let nails dry before posting.Â  (also stop doing nails at 2:30 am)Â  I messed it up big time and decided to change it up completely.Â  I am now wearing Nicole by OPI in Smile for the Glam-era.Â  Despite my loathing of the Kardashians, I have a ton of the polishes from 2 of their collections (purchased at $1.00 each) and I enjoy them.Â  Picture looks bad but here it is anyway.Â  I am loving this color.Â Â  Trying to go with something I won't get bored with while I try and let them grow.Â  (I will probably change it before the weekend is out)


 I like both of these!


----------



## mama2358

> Has anyone used polish from the Color Me Monthly sub? Â I'm considering trying it, it's only $7 but I'd like to know a little bit about the polish first. Â Anyone?


 I just signed up for it probably a week ago. I checked the last several month's reviews and I loved all the colors, so I'm giving it a try.


----------



## tasertag

> Vy, your nails are looking GREAT! What all did you do for them to get them back in shape? Loving this mani, too! Great work on the flowers!!!


 Thank you!! I kept myself polishless for a month or so, clipping and filing until it was gone. Then when my nails were super short I added the Incoco strips as someone recommended and it did last a little longer than polish usually does. I continuously moisturized my cuticles too. I noticed my peeling got really bad when the polish chipped and I left it there so I'm going to prevent that in the future. I started taking biotin in hopes that it will indeed strengthen my nails too.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sephora by OPI 212-Sephora


 That's pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed​  ​
> 
> ​  ​


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *msbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Foot Loose by Essie


 pretty!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like both of these!


 Me, too ... never heard of a Cheetos manicure ... fun! And I love the depth of the color in the Kardashian mani!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ev
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Do you mean the Minnie Couture collection?  I totally love those.  Here's a pic of a mani did using 3 of those polishes together.  It's one of my favourite manis ever.  I just loved how they looked together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I see this mani I want to run out and buy the whole Minnie collection. Except I know I wouldn't be nearly as creative with it as you!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> maybelline color show vintage leather in *895 classic camel* with opi* honey ryder* liquid sands accent nail and revlon moon candy yellow glitter topcoat in *270 cosmic*
> 
> looks better in person more browish and less orangish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love that combo!


----------



## DonnaD

I signed up last night.  Doesn't hurt to try.

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I just signed up for it probably a week ago. I checked the last several month's reviews and I loved all the colors, so I'm giving it a try.


----------



## BoySarah

I want!


----------



## BoySarah

[No message]


----------



## DonnaD

So my horrible daughter said my mani looks like squid eyeballs. 

  I guess I'll be doing a Sunday night mani after all.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my horrible daughter said my mani looks like squid eyeballs.
> 
> I guess I'll be doing a Sunday night mani after all.


 When has your daughter every seen squid eyeballs??? Wear it anyway!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So my horrible daughter said my mani looks like squid eyeballs.
> 
> I guess I'll be doing a Sunday night mani after all.


I would wear nail art just because it looked like squid eyeballs!  I don't think you should change it because she said it, but I am secretly awaiting what you will do next, you are like a dotting ninja!


----------



## casualconcern

Here's something weird - Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid Eyes turned _greener_ after a few days of wear! 




 I confirmed my suspicion by painting a fresh coat on the middle finger before I took this photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

It's been awhile since I've been on this thread...lovely nails ladies!! Too many for me to comment on!!

Right now, my nails are bare because I got my gels taken off...but that will be fixed by the end of the night! It'll be nice to have *my *nails back!! I love gels, but every now and then you just want yourself.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise,  For Audrey and Re-Fresh Mint with a top coat.  I didn't actually mean to make it shiny, I just started applying the Seche out of habit.  Please ignore my torn up cuticles and the extra dot.  I accidentally hit my nail with the dotter and decided to just go with it.
> 
> I'm totally not feeling this at all.  I'll probably have a do-over Sunday night.


 Great mani!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got striping tape and have been going crazy trying new things with it, so I'm going a little smurfs this weekend with Julep's Kai - no topcoat as that totally hides the texture, as I had to learn lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got the striping tape everyone's been recommending from Amazon but it starts curling at the edges almost immediately and I have to pull it off, I feel I've tried everything - is there something I'm missing? I keep having to redo my nails because peeling the tape ends up ruining my manicure!


 cute!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something weird - Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid Eyes turned _greener_ after a few days of wear!
> 
> 
> 
> I confirmed my suspicion by painting a fresh coat on the middle finger before I took this photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Exposure to light can change the color of polish, usually slightly. Top coat can prevent this if it bothers you.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is my Cheetos manicure.  China Glaze Toe-tally Texured.  It's pretty amazing how different this looks under the light as opposed to indirect lighting.  Also forgive the sloppiness as they looked way better before I got a close up!  I didn't even notice they needed cleaning until I just uploaded this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Should have let nails dry before posting.  (also stop doing nails at 2:30 am)  I messed it up big time and decided to change it up completely.  I am now wearing Nicole by OPI in Smile for the Glam-era.  Despite my loathing of the Kardashians, I have a ton of the polishes from 2 of their collections (purchased at $1.00 each) and I enjoy them.  Picture looks bad but here it is anyway.  I am loving this color.   Trying to go with something I won't get bored with while I try and let them grow.  (I will probably change it before the weekend is out)


 cute manis!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something weird - Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid Eyes turned _greener_ after a few days of wear!
> 
> 
> 
> I confirmed my suspicion by painting a fresh coat on the middle finger before I took this photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 cute!


----------



## casualconcern

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Exposure to light can change the color of polish, usually slightly. Top coat can prevent this if it bothers you.


 Strangely enough, after posting here I removed the polish and with one swipe all the greenness came right off top. Probably a reaction of the DL formula to the Julep Freedom Top Coat.


----------



## casualconcern

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed​  ​
> 
> ​  ​


 Oooh I looove this!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Essie Very Cranberry. 

After about a month, I finally have my gel nails off and can go back to the natural look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved the gels, but I had 3 break, and a fill was just too expensive, so I decided to just have them taken off. It's nice to be able to paint my nails again anyway...not something fake, but my own actual nails.


----------



## DonnaD

I went out for Clorox bleach foamer and toilet paper.  I came home with all of  these for $1 a piece.  WINNING!


----------



## DonnaD

I am in love with this colour!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Essie Very Cranberry. 

After about a month, I finally have my gel nails off and can go back to the natural look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved the gels, but I had 3 break, and a fill was just too expensive, so I decided to just have them taken off. It's nice to be able to paint my nails again anyway...not something fake, but my own actual nails.


----------



## hiheather

I was in the process of organizing my polish collection when I had this blue death.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Even worse I smudged my fresh mani cleaning it up. I'm working on a China Glaze - Unpredictable mani now.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the process of organizing my polish collection when I had this blue death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse I smudged my fresh mani cleaning it up. I'm working on a China Glaze - Unpredictable mani now.


 seems we are having a similar evening...i dropped my bondi top of the rock when getting it out for a new mani...i had a grey death in my home...and had to remove the coat of botanical beauty i had just put on that i was going to add it to...now i have bare nails, my bank acct is POed at me for immediately going and ordering another...and i don't know what to do with these naked nails now...


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Bondi The Limelight + ChinaGlaze Whirled Away.


----------



## effigie

Essie 'Vested Interest'


----------



## DonnaD

Your nails are gorgeous!  I love that colour on you.

Quote: Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Essie 'Vested Interest'


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Very Cranberry.
> 
> After about a month, I finally have my gel nails off and can go back to the natural look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved the gels, but I had 3 break, and a fill was just too expensive, so I decided to just have them taken off. It's nice to be able to paint my nails again anyway...not something fake, but my own actual nails.


 Beautiful color! I don't think I would want gel nails for that very reason ... I like to change my polish more often.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went out for Clorox bleach foamer and toilet paper.  I came home with all of  these for $1 a piece.  WINNING!


 And just how did your get from cleaning and paper products to the cosmetics section???


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the process of organizing my polish collection when I had this blue death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse I smudged my fresh mani cleaning it up. I'm working on a China Glaze - Unpredictable mani now.


 hiheather, I am using these exact same containers to store my nail polish and costmetics in.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi The Limelight + ChinaGlaze Whirled Away.


 Pretty nails and I love this combo!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie 'Vested Interest'


 Perfect set of nails! And the color is great for fall, too!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful color! I don't think I would want gel nails for that very reason ... I like to change my polish more often.


 Thanks!

You can always paint over gel nails and remove the polish like normal. But it's still not the same as painting your own nails. I was also tired of the length. Fun for awhile, but since I have long nail beds, I can keep my natural nails short and still have them look like they're a decent length  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, gel nails protect your natural nail and help them grow...so my nails are actually longer now than before the gel set. Well, most of them...not the few that I broke off with the gel as well...but that usually happens when you jam your nails into hard things...


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am in love with this colour!


 Me too! And it's funny because I usually shy away from reds. But this one is so true to it's name (Cranberry). It's making a classic (red) new and chic. And it's a great transition to fall color! This is going to be a new favorite of mine! I just bought it tonight after work...during my lunch I got my gels taken off, and after work I went to the BSS and poked around for new polish since I haven't bought any in awhile, and I found this gem!


----------



## hiheather

China Glaze - Unpredictable In love with this color.


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Bondi The Limelight + ChinaGlaze Whirled Away.


 Awesome! I'm loving what you all are doing with Limelight, it's so graphic that it's perfect for contrasting with something else


----------



## meaganola

Please excuse the cuticles and rushed cleanup. And the fact that photos always tame the sparkle in a glitter.



Essence here's my number. It's a charcoal jelly-based multi-colored glittery textured polish for two bucks!


----------



## mama2358

> China Glaze - Unpredictable In love with this color.


 That color is awesome! I love it!


----------



## DonnaD

My internal gps is broken.  It was all too sad.

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And just how did your get from cleaning and paper products to the cosmetics section???


----------



## DonnaD

No more squid eyeballs but I have come to the realization that I have no life.  Or rather, I spend too much of it doing my nails but I'll have my nail tech certification in less than 3 weeks and after that my nails will be wrecked all the time so I can make other people's nails all pretty.  Maybe I can just add a gel top coat...I don't think I could emotionally survive with jacked up nails.

This is Loreal Hudson Sunset (dark) and Just Before Sunrise with some teeny caviar beads.  I didn't realize I'd picked up an extra bead of the bottom of my middle finger.  How annoying is it to give yourself a near perfect mani only to see a screw up in the picture!  That'll teach me not to look at it from all angles.  This feels very  fall to me.


----------



## DonnaD

Where do you get those?  I'm tired of the 900000 glossybox, beauty army and birch boxes all my nail junks lives in.

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hiheather, I am using these exact same containers to store my nail polish and costmetics in.


----------



## DonnaD

Painting over gel nails actually makes for a better mani.  The polish stays on forever without chipping and it offers a really smooth base for the polish.  I used to go get my nails done and she always put a gel top coat over my mani.  I'd be sick of it after a week so I'd paint right over the gel.  It just felt easier to paint over the gel.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks!

You can always paint over gel nails and remove the polish like normal. But it's still not the same as painting your own nails. I was also tired of the length. Fun for awhile, but since I have long nail beds, I can keep my natural nails short and still have them look like they're a decent length  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Plus, gel nails protect your natural nail and help them grow...so my nails are actually longer now than before the gel set. Well, most of them...not the few that I broke off with the gel as well...but that usually happens when you jam your nails into hard things...


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Essie 'Vested Interest'
*What a gorgeous shade of grey! Definitely putting this on my "must buy" list! Your nails are beautiful!*



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No more squid eyeballs but I have come to the realization that I have no life.  Or rather, I spend too much of it doing my nails but I'll have my nail tech certification in less than 3 weeks and after that my nails will be wrecked all the time so I can make other people's nails all pretty.  Maybe I can just add a gel top coat...I don't think I could emotionally survive with jacked up nails.
> 
> This is Loreal Hudson Sunset (dark) and Just Before Sunrise with some teeny caviar beads.  I didn't realize I'd picked up an extra bead of the bottom of my middle finger.  How annoying is it to give yourself a near perfect mani only to see a screw up in the picture!  That'll teach me not to look at it from all angles.  This feels very  fall to me.


 *I agree, very Fall! It actually reminds me of very fancy, expensive chocolates. Love it!*


----------



## MissTrix

*Colors by Llarowe "The Bald and The Beautiful"*





*This is one polish from a 2 polish set called The Bald and The Beautiful created by Colors by Llarowe as a tribute to Tahlia Joy. It's hard to see in the picture but there is a gorgeous purple shimmer running through the electric blue. *


----------



## Jessismith

Love that lime combo. It totally pops



> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​


 Feeling fall coming on!!


> maybelline color show vintage leather in *895Â classic camel* with opi *honey ryder* liquid sands accent nail and revlon moon candy yellow glitter topcoat in *270 cosmic*
> 
> Â
> 
> looks better in person more browish and less orangish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Â


----------



## Jessismith

I love love that design. Looks great!



> China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise, Â For Audrey and Re-Fresh Mint with a top coat. Â I didn't actually mean to make it shiny, I just started applying the SecheÂ out of habit. Â Please ignore my torn up cuticles and the extra dot. Â I accidentallyÂ hit my nail with the dotterÂ and decided to just go with it. I'm totally not feeling this at all. Â I'll probably have a do-over Sunday night.


 Love turquoise!!


> I got striping tape and have been going crazy trying new things with it, so I'm going a little smurfs this weekend with Julep's Kai - no topcoat as that totally hides the texture, as I had to learn lol
> 
> I got the striping tape everyone's been recommending from Amazon but it starts curling at the edges almost immediately and I have to pull it off, I feel I've tried everything - is there something I'm missing? I keep having to redo my nails because peeling the tape ends up ruining my manicure!Â


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 DonnaD I have to say I love this and will likely be copying the idea soon, if that's OK! I think it looks great.


----------



## Monika1

Wow! effigie you have beautiful nails! How do you get them so perfect? These are the nails I dream of:



> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie 'Vested Interest'


 And this is what I'm wearing and what happened today - I'm not getting to that ideal any time soon.

My first all-Bondi nail art experiment. Please disregard the messy parts! I used two coats of I'm Vers as the base, and Fuschia-istic, Strawberry Fields, and Chasing the Sun in stripes underneath Teal Magnolia. This photo has topcoat (I'm Vers) as well, and I waited for over an hour, but still ended up with sheet marks and some damage at the tips.





Had I done a tidy job of the under-layer, I think I might have left it like this:






See my lovely ring finger nail in this photo? I was happy with that length and the other nails other than the pinkie were still catching up.





I did the Teal Magnolia layer over top, and before I had time to put topcoat on this hand, it was time for a workout. And this happened! The entire tip of my nail ripped off, with it all the layers of polish from the end including 2x I'm Vers, the stripes, and Teal Magnolia. Fuschia-istic came off the side there too. Well, you can't say I'm generally easy on my nails... but it's hard to get to my preferred slightly longer square tips with my activities. I hadn't photographed before this either; I thought I'd do it after I added topcoat.




So much for that ring finger nail. I always end up breaking my index finger nail anyway. What do you folks do to avoid this?


These have no top coat. Natural light - closest to real colours.





Flash.












I like the photos better than the mani when I look at my hands. The stripes are too thin to show up well irl. I need to get some thicker striping tape! But it was a fun experiment, and on the longer nails in particular, it really does look like the colours glow under the teal!


----------



## Monika1

I'm amazed by how different the colour looks in these two contexts. The purple enhances the intensity and the b/w calms it, or maybe the glitter just effectively competes! And I think I really enjoy bar glitter now, though I'm generally unsure on how to use this stuff and still achieve a look I feel I can pull off. What do you recommend with -only- bars?

/img/forum/go_quote.gif

Quote:Originally Posted by *allistra44*






Bondi The Limelight + ChinaGlaze Whirled Away.



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi New York The Limelight + Orly Can't Be tamed​  ​
> 
> ​  ​


----------



## Monika1

DonnaD, everything you do just looks so refined! I was wondering how much it would take for me to get there, and I just feel better knowing you're making a career of it! I'm glad you're putting the talent to good use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## tacehtpuekam

Found a bottle of Zoya Solange on clearance at Ulta yesterday! I hadn't tried the PixieDusts yet so I picked it up. SO SPARKLY. I'm in love, I think. Good thing they're still having the BOGO today because I may have to snag a few more!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather

> That color is awesome! I love it!


 Thanks!


> Where do you get those? Â I'm tired of the 900000 glossybox, beauty army and birch boxes all my nail junks lives in.


 I got mine at Wal-Mart for $1 each.


----------



## mama2358

> No more squid eyeballs but I have come to the realization that I have no life. Â Or rather, I spend too much of it doing my nails but I'll have my nail tech certification in less than 3 weeks and after that my nails will be wrecked all the time so I can make other people's nails all pretty. Â Maybe I can just add a gel top coat...I don't think I could emotionally survive with jacked up nails. This is Loreal Hudson Sunset (dark) and Just Before Sunrise with some teeny caviar beads. Â I didn't realize I'd picked up an extra bead of the bottom of my middle finger. Â How annoying is it to give yourself a near perfect mani only to see a screw up in the picture! Â That'll teach me not to look at it from all angles. Â This feels very Â fall to me.


 Wow! You are so talented! I love this!


----------



## donutbaby

Hi! This is my first time posting a weekly manicure here, although I've been documenting them on Instagram for about a year now.  This one literally took me a week to do:  ten different jelly sandwiches!  

Here's what I used:  L'Oreal Miss Candy in Bananarama Love (yellow), Revlon in Sunburst (orange), Revlon in Seashell (sheer pink), L'Oreal in Berry Jealous (bright pink), L'Oreal Miss Candy in Creme de Mint (green), Revlon in Jungle (dark green; this is NOT a jelly &amp; chipped easily so I've seen redone it in Zoya's Frida!), L'Oreal Miss Candy in Miss Pixie (blue), L'Oreal Miss Candy in Berry Nice (purple) &amp; Revlon in Trade Winds (beige).  I used four coats of most colors (2 on bottom, 1 or 2 on top, depending on the color) with 1 coat of Maybelline Color Show in Clearly Spotted sandwiched in between =)

Edit:  forgive the horrible camera quality; my iPhone 4 is flashless currently and way beyond it's last leg!


----------



## dressupthedog

donutbaby: Love it! What a fun summer mani. I really like the green on your right thumb.


----------



## donutbaby

Thanks, bellatrix!  I think that green, the orange &amp; the hot red on my left thumb are my favorites... the two thumbs are the PERFECT fall apple colors, too, so I'm excited to do something with that in a month or so


----------



## acostakk

> No more squid eyeballs but I have come to the realization that I have no life. Â Or rather, I spend too much of it doing my nails but I'll have my nail tech certification in less than 3 weeks and after that my nails will be wrecked all the time so I can make other people's nails all pretty. Â Maybe I can just add a gel top coat...I don't think I could emotionally survive with jacked up nails. This is Loreal Hudson Sunset (dark) and Just Before Sunrise with some teeny caviar beads. Â I didn't realize I'd picked up an extra bead of the bottom of my middle finger. Â How annoying is it to give yourself a near perfect mani only to see a screw up in the picture! Â That'll teach me not to look at it from all angles. Â This feels very Â fall to me.


 This is beautiful!! Congrats on your certification! You're going to do great.


----------



## acostakk

> *Colors by Llarowe "The Bald and The Beautiful"*
> 
> *This is one polish from a 2 polish set called The Bald and The Beautiful created by Colors by Llarowe as a tribute to Tahlia Joy. It's hard to see in the picture but there is a gorgeous purple shimmer running through the electric blue.Â *


 Lovet it.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No more squid eyeballs but I have come to the realization that I have no life.  Or rather, I spend too much of it doing my nails but I'll have my nail tech certification in less than 3 weeks and after that my nails will be wrecked all the time so I can make other people's nails all pretty.  Maybe I can just add a gel top coat...I don't think I could emotionally survive with jacked up nails.
> 
> This is Loreal Hudson Sunset (dark) and Just Before Sunrise with some teeny caviar beads.  I didn't realize I'd picked up an extra bead of the bottom of my middle finger.  How annoying is it to give yourself a near perfect mani only to see a screw up in the picture!  That'll teach me not to look at it from all angles.  This feels very  fall to me.


 I had no idea you were going to school to be a nail tech! This is something I have tossed around in my head. Before you screw up your mani doing others, have you checked out Sally for Hands Down Ultra remover pads by Graham? I use these ALL the time, even if I'm not worried about messing up my mani. And I love this manicure, by the way - definitely feeling it for fall!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Where do you get those?  I'm tired of the 900000 glossybox, beauty army and birch boxes all my nail junks lives in.


 Donna, those boxes are made by Sterlite. I found the original one at Dollar General store, then got the Model# off the label and went to Walmart.com and typed in the model. I bought a case of 12 for $14, shipping included.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Very Cranberry.
> 
> After about a month, I finally have my gel nails off and can go back to the natural look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I loved the gels, but I had 3 break, and a fill was just too expensive, so I decided to just have them taken off. It's nice to be able to paint my nails again anyway...not something fake, but my own actual nails.


 Pretty!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi The Limelight + ChinaGlaze Whirled Away.


 Super awesome!! 



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Please excuse the cuticles and rushed cleanup. And the fact that photos always tame the sparkle in a glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essence here's my number. It's a charcoal jelly-based multi-colored glittery textured polish for two bucks!


 That's a great color!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No more squid eyeballs but I have come to the realization that I have no life.  Or rather, I spend too much of it doing my nails but I'll have my nail tech certification in less than 3 weeks and after that my nails will be wrecked all the time so I can make other people's nails all pretty.  Maybe I can just add a gel top coat...I don't think I could emotionally survive with jacked up nails.
> 
> This is Loreal Hudson Sunset (dark) and Just Before Sunrise with some teeny caviar beads.  I didn't realize I'd picked up an extra bead of the bottom of my middle finger.  How annoying is it to give yourself a near perfect mani only to see a screw up in the picture!  That'll teach me not to look at it from all angles.  This feels very  fall to me.


 Come over and do my nails please? This is just perfect!!



> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Painting over gel nails actually makes for a better mani.  The polish stays on forever without chipping and it offers a really smooth base for the polish.  I used to go get my nails done and she always put a gel top coat over my mani.  I'd be sick of it after a week so I'd paint right over the gel.  It just felt easier to paint over the gel.


 I do like painting over gels because it's smooth and lasts forever, but there is nothing like painting your own natural nails.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I went out for Clorox bleach foamer and toilet paper.  I came home with all of  these for $1 a piece.  WINNING!


 That's a great deal!


----------



## autopilot

Pardon my spamming this everywhere, but it's my first real attempt at stamping and I'm pretty pleased!

Bondi Tavern on the, stamped with Teal Magnolia. I'm a sucker for greens. Want ALL TEH GREEN!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was in the process of organizing my polish collection when I had this blue death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even worse I smudged my fresh mani cleaning it up. I'm working on a China Glaze - Unpredictable mani now.


 Aww sorry to hear that!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pardon my spamming this everywhere, but it's my first real attempt at stamping and I'm pretty pleased!
> 
> Bondi Tavern on the, stamped with Teal Magnolia. I'm a sucker for greens. Want ALL TEH GREEN!


 Looks great ... I've never stamped before ... did you enjoy it?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi The Limelight + ChinaGlaze Whirled Away.


 cute combo!


----------



## autopilot

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Looks great ... I've never stamped before ... did you enjoy it?


Thank you! It was better than my first (half-assed) attempt! I tried green-on-green to hopefully shield from obvious mistakes. I was pumped to get cleaner lines! (On some nails, anyway.)

These plates (Bundle Monster) aren't the best though: they're thin which means for the "full-nail" designs they're not wide enough for my thumbnails. I'll try Konad next, they're supposed to be the best.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *effigie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie 'Vested Interest'


 Love this!


----------



## angismith

Bondi's Starry Night meets Julep's Clio for a glitter gradient that was not as easy as it looked in the tutorial. And sorry for the webcam shot ... no camera but it right now.


----------



## DonnaD

Beautiful!  I've done the multi-coloured base before but with black on top.  It seriously never occurred to me to use colour over the top but I've never claimed to be all that bright lol.  I love it and very sorry about your dearly departed nail.  Breaking a nail makes me want to cry but I'm mildly psychotic when it comes to my nails.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow! effigie you have beautiful nails! How do you get them so perfect? These are the nails I dream of:

And this is what I'm wearing and what happened today - I'm not getting to that ideal any time soon.

My first all-Bondi nail art experiment. Please disregard the messy parts! I used two coats of I'm Vers as the base, and Fuschia-istic, Strawberry Fields, and Chasing the Sun in stripes underneath Teal Magnolia. This photo has topcoat (I'm Vers) as well, and I waited for over an hour, but still ended up with sheet marks and some damage at the tips.






Had I done a tidy job of the under-layer, I think I might have left it like this:






See my lovely ring finger nail in this photo? I was happy with that length and the other nails other than the pinkie were still catching up.





I did the Teal Magnolia layer over top, and before I had time to put topcoat on this hand, it was time for a workout. And this happened! The entire tip of my nail ripped off, with it all the layers of polish from the end including 2x I'm Vers, the stripes, and Teal Magnolia. Fuschia-istic came off the side there too. Well, you can't say I'm generally easy on my nails... but it's hard to get to my preferred slightly longer square tips with my activities. I hadn't photographed before this either; I thought I'd do it after I added topcoat.




So much for that ring finger nail. I always end up breaking my index finger nail anyway. What do you folks do to avoid this?


These have no top coat. Natural light - closest to real colours.





Flash.












I like the photos better than the mani when I look at my hands. The stripes are too thin to show up well irl. I need to get some thicker striping tape! But it was a fun experiment, and on the longer nails in particular, it really does look like the colours glow under the teal!


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks ladies!  I was just in Ocean State Job Lot (where I avoided toilet paper in favour of cheap polish) and I didn't even think to look.  I'll hit up the dollar stores very soon!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Donna, those boxes are made by Sterlite. I found the original one at Dollar General store, then got the Model# off the label and went to Walmart.com and typed in the model. I bought a case of 12 for $14, shipping included.

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks!
I got mine at Wal-Mart for $1 each.


----------



## DonnaD

I'm 50 and I don't know why I didn't go for it a millennia ago.  Not only is it very affordable, it's not a long course.  Each state has a required amount of hours and mine is only 150.  CT doesn't require a certificate at all.

One of my teachers said that a lot of techs who want nice nails go with the gel top coat and that's nice and fine but then you have to file it off to do a new mani and all that rigamarole.  I'll look for those pads next time I'm at Sally's.  I know I'd have a break down if I couldn't have my own nails painted!

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had no idea you were going to school to be a nail tech! This is something I have tossed around in my head. Before you screw up your mani doing others, have you checked out Sally for Hands Down Ultra remover pads by Graham? I use these ALL the time, even if I'm not worried about messing up my mani. And I love this manicure, by the way - definitely feeling it for fall!


----------



## DonnaD

That's gorgeous and a really good job for your first try!  I suck at stamping...jealous.

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pardon my spamming this everywhere, but it's my first real attempt at stamping and I'm pretty pleased!

Bondi Tavern on the, stamped with Teal Magnolia. I'm a sucker for greens. Want ALL TEH GREEN!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Glaze - Unpredictable
> 
> In love with this color.


 Such a pretty green!


----------



## donutbaby

Oh my gosh, these are beautiful!  Great job =)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Please excuse the cuticles and rushed cleanup. And the fact that photos always tame the sparkle in a glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essence here's my number. It's a charcoal jelly-based multi-colored glittery textured polish for two bucks!


 Wow! love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No more squid eyeballs but I have come to the realization that I have no life.  Or rather, I spend too much of it doing my nails but I'll have my nail tech certification in less than 3 weeks and after that my nails will be wrecked all the time so I can make other people's nails all pretty.  Maybe I can just add a gel top coat...I don't think I could emotionally survive with jacked up nails.
> 
> This is Loreal Hudson Sunset (dark) and Just Before Sunrise with some teeny caviar beads.  I didn't realize I'd picked up an extra bead of the bottom of my middle finger.  How annoying is it to give yourself a near perfect mani only to see a screw up in the picture!  That'll teach me not to look at it from all angles.  This feels very  fall to me.


 Amazing!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Colors by Llarowe "The Bald and The Beautiful"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is one polish from a 2 polish set called The Bald and The Beautiful created by Colors by Llarowe as a tribute to Tahlia Joy. It's hard to see in the picture but there is a gorgeous purple shimmer running through the electric blue. *


 That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pardon my spamming this everywhere, but it's my first real attempt at stamping and I'm pretty pleased!
> 
> Bondi Tavern on the, stamped with Teal Magnolia. I'm a sucker for greens. Want ALL TEH GREEN!


 That looks fabulous! Nice job stamping.



> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi's Starry Night meets Julep's Clio for a glitter gradient that was not as easy as it looked in the tutorial. And sorry for the webcam shot ... no camera but it right now.


 Oooh, I love this combo!


----------



## BoySarah

What boxes?  I need to organize my nail stuff too.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *allistra44* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found a bottle of Zoya Solange on clearance at Ulta yesterday! I hadn't tried the PixieDusts yet so I picked it up.
> 
> SO SPARKLY. I'm in love, I think. Good thing they're still having the BOGO today because I may have to snag a few more!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi! This is my first time posting a weekly manicure here, although I've been documenting them on Instagram for about a year now.  This one literally took me a week to do:  ten different jelly sandwiches!
> 
> Here's what I used:  L'Oreal Miss Candy in Bananarama Love (yellow), Revlon in Sunburst (orange), Revlon in Seashell (sheer pink), L'Oreal in Berry Jealous (bright pink), L'Oreal Miss Candy in Creme de Mint (green), Revlon in Jungle (dark green; this is NOT a jelly &amp; chipped easily so I've seen redone it in Zoya's Frida!), L'Oreal Miss Candy in Miss Pixie (blue), L'Oreal Miss Candy in Berry Nice (purple) &amp; Revlon in Trade Winds (beige).  I used four coats of most colors (2 on bottom, 1 or 2 on top, depending on the color) with 1 coat of Maybelline Color Show in Clearly Spotted sandwiched in between =)
> 
> Edit:  forgive the horrible camera quality; my iPhone 4 is flashless currently and way beyond it's last leg!


 That's a cute and fun mani.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Pardon my spamming this everywhere, but it's my first real attempt at stamping and I'm pretty pleased!
> 
> Bondi Tavern on the, stamped with Teal Magnolia. I'm a sucker for greens. Want ALL TEH GREEN!


 That looks great!


----------



## luckyme502

This is Bondi's Strawberry Fields after a week and two days, including a week at the beach swimming everyday. I'm changing it tonight because there is a little wear and I want a change.


----------



## Momsgotmail

Went to Ulta yesterday and saw the new OPI San Francisco collection. The set of minis is $12.99.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi's Starry Night meets Julep's Clio for a glitter gradient that was not as easy as it looked in the tutorial. And sorry for the webcam shot ... no camera but it right now.


 So cute, I love Clio.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That looks fabulous! Nice job stamping.
> 
> Oooh, I love this combo!


 Thanks, jesemiaud! 



> Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What boxes?  I need to organize my nail stuff too.


 BoySarah, if you will hit the quote button, the post you are referring to will show up in your reply. The boxes we are talking about were shown a couple of pages ago in the post about the spilled blue polish. They are just small clear boxes with a hinged lid.



> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bondi's Strawberry Fields after a week and two days, including a week at the beach swimming everyday. I'm changing it tonight because there is a little wear and I want a change.


 I ended up changing my City Slicker/Fools manicure for the same reason ... just a little wear and ready for a change on the 8th day! Amazing!!!



> Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went to Ulta yesterday and saw the new OPI San Francisco collection. The set of minis is $12.99.


 Did you get any, Momsgotmail?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bondi's Strawberry Fields after a week and two days, including a week at the beach swimming everyday. I'm changing it tonight because there is a little wear and I want a change.


 That's a great color I am wearing it right now.


----------



## JC327

Bondi Strawberry Fields Bondi The Limelight Zoya Gilty Bondi I'm Vers


----------



## acostakk

Essie Penny Talk and Rainbow Honey XOXO


----------



## luckyme502

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Penny Talk and Rainbow Honey XOXO


 Love this!


----------



## nerdi

> Here is my Cheetos manicure.Â  China Glaze Toe-tally Texured.Â  It's pretty amazing how different this looks under the light as opposed to indirect lighting.Â  Also forgive the sloppiness as they looked way better before I got a close up!Â  I didn't even notice they needed cleaning until I just uploaded this!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Should have let nails dry before posting.Â  (also stop doing nails at 2:30 am)Â  I messed it up big time and decided to change it up completely.Â  I am now wearing Nicole by OPI in Smile for the Glam-era.Â  Despite my loathing of the Kardashians, I have a ton of the polishes from 2 of their collections (purchased at $1.00 each) and I enjoy them.Â  Picture looks bad but here it is anyway.Â  I am loving this color.Â Â  Trying to go with something I won't get bored with while I try and let them grow.Â  (I will probably change it before the weekend is out)


 Omg, your Cheetos mani made me huuuuungry for Cheetos! Love the redo as well... Classic color. Very pretty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Here's something weird - Deborah Lippmann's Mermaid Eyes turnedÂ _greener_ after a few days of wear!Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â I confirmed my suspicion by painting a fresh coat on the middle finger before I took this photo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Weird!


> Strangely enough, after posting here I removed the polish and with one swipe all the greenness came right off top. Probably a reaction of the DL formula to the Julep Freedom Top Coat.


 Very strange. I must say - I like both the greener and the bluer colors! My nails are bare now. Gonna keep them bare till I do them wed night for a trip!


----------



## Jessismith

Ready for a new week, I suppose. Orly - Act Your Shoe Size Can't get enough of these pinky browns for fall.


----------



## casualconcern

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bondi's Strawberry Fields after a week and two days, including a week at the beach swimming everyday. I'm changing it tonight because there is a little wear and I want a change.


 This color looks so fabulous on everyone! I must say I'm tempted to buy it ... *whistles and tries to remember low-buy promises*


----------



## luckyme502

Quote:Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This color looks so fabulous on everyone! I must say I'm tempted to buy it ... *whistles and tries to remember low-buy promises*


I'm not trying to tempt you or anything, but the color is being discontinued.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ready for a new week, I suppose.
> 
> Orly - Act Your Shoe Size
> 
> Can't get enough of these pinky browns for fall.


 I LOVE THIS! I may end up having to buy outside of Bondi and Julep to get these chocolate color I am CRAVING!


----------



## Jac13

That brown is really pretty.


----------



## DonnaD

If anyone want those nail polish swatch sticks, now's the time.  The person I get them from on ebay has them at $2.53 with free shipping.  I just bought a bunch.  I've never seen them that low before. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390567130341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## DonnaD

What a gorgeous colour and your nails annoy me.  They're such a nice shape, I'm insanely jealous.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ready for a new week, I suppose.

Orly - Act Your Shoe Size

Can't get enough of these pinky browns for fall.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone want those nail polish swatch sticks, now's the time.  The person I get them from on ebay has them at $2.53 with free shipping.  I just bought a bunch.  I've never seen them that low before. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390567130341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 Thanks! I just bought 150.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone want those nail polish swatch sticks, now's the time.  The person I get them from on ebay has them at $2.53 with free shipping.  I just bought a bunch.  I've never seen them that low before. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390567130341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Thanks! I just bought 150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I'd need 700+...and I just spent my budget on NYX Butter Gloss lol! I love that stuff...


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone want those nail polish swatch sticks, now's the time.  The person I get them from on ebay has them at $2.53 with free shipping.  I just bought a bunch.  I've never seen them that low before. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390567130341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649
> Thanks! I just bought 150.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would, but I'd need 700+...and I just spent my budget on NYX Butter Gloss lol! I love that stuff...
> 
> I wonder how long those would take to swatch? LOL


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Essie Penny Talk and Rainbow Honey XOXO


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ready for a new week, I suppose.
> 
> Orly - Act Your Shoe Size
> 
> Can't get enough of these pinky browns for fall.


 That's a pretty fall color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Bondi's Strawberry Fields after a week and two days, including a week at the beach swimming everyday. I'm changing it tonight because there is a little wear and I want a change.
> This color looks so fabulous on everyone! I must say I'm tempted to buy it ... *whistles and tries to remember low-buy promises*
> 
> The application was great too, so I say go for it!


----------



## Jac13

I have yet to try my Strawberry Fields. I am not sure if I am going to keep it. The color is not as bold as I would have preferred.


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone want those nail polish swatch sticks, now's the time.  The person I get them from on ebay has them at $2.53 with free shipping.  I just bought a bunch.  I've never seen them that low before. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390567130341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 Y'all save some for me! I can't order until Saturday...


----------



## Dzasty

For summer i usually use bright colours. Love pink, red and other colors like these. But for this week i wear sky blue. And i dont like it


----------



## msladyday

Bondi: Chasing the Sun


----------



## Jessismith

Oohhhh so perty!!



> Bondi: Chasing the Sun


----------



## hiheather

> Bondi: Chasing the Sun


 So pretty!


----------



## lissa1307

Look what came in the mail today!!!!

new manis coming soon,lol

now all i am waiting on is top of the rock since i was an idiot and gave mine a one way ticket to the floor(rip top of the rock)...so of course i HAD to order another...anywhoozit...on to the pretties!





blue skies, fool's, strawberry fields, the limelight, lady liberty, and i'm vers


----------



## Momsgotmail

Yes, but I haven't had time to do my nails!


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look what came in the mail today!!!!
> 
> new manis coming soon,lol
> 
> now all i am waiting on is top of the rock since i was an idiot and gave mine a one way ticket to the floor(rip top of the rock)...so of course i HAD to order another...anywhoozit...on to the pretties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue skies, fool's, strawberry fields, the limelight, lady liberty, and i'm vers


 oooh, such pretties!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi: Chasing the Sun


 I need this color so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Look what came in the mail today!!!!
> 
> new manis coming soon,lol
> 
> now all i am waiting on is top of the rock since i was an idiot and gave mine a one way ticket to the floor(rip top of the rock)...so of course i HAD to order another...anywhoozit...on to the pretties!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue skies, fool's, strawberry fields, the limelight, lady liberty, and i'm vers


 So many pretties!


----------



## luckyme502

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Bondi: Chasing the Sun


 I wasn't going to order that color because I didn't like it, but seeing it on you, I'm rethinking.


----------



## Christa W

I wasn't going to redo my nails until I saw the latest post from morenailpolish.com  and I totally copied her manicure with the own twist.  I bought the Konad M91 plate back in June and have never really gotten it to stamp as well as I think it should.  I thought maybe it was a bad plate but by the time I even realized what that was the 30 days was up (bought on Ebay) and I was out of luck.  After I saw her mani today, (check it out for yourselves) I decided to give the plate another try.  I am still on the fence as to whether it's me or the plate.  I stamped with Sinful Colors Black on Black instead of my go to Wet n Wild Black Creme.  This is also the first time I am using China Glaze For Audrey which I just recently picked up the BOGO sale at Sally's.  I also used a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust over the For Audrey.  White is Sinful Colors Snow Me White and Yellow is Milani nail art in Yellow Design.  

_*Again I can't take credit for this idea*_.  She did a much better job than me!  (I need to stop painting nails while working or late, late at night). All images stamped are from the same Konad M91 plate.





Here's the link to her mani if you want to see it http://www.morenailpolish.com/2013/08/konad-stamping-plate-cat-design-m91.html?showComment=1377531400013#c8300491142247796931


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI Mermaid to Order (lovvvvee this one!) with NYC 120A as the accent nail (not bad quality for NYC, but still not great quality nail polish)


----------



## DonnaD

Really cute.  Great job!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wasn't going to redo my nails until I saw the latest post from morenailpolish.com  and I totally copied her manicure with the own twist.  I bought the Konad M91 plate back in June and have never really gotten it to stamp as well as I think it should.  I thought maybe it was a bad plate but by the time I even realized what that was the 30 days was up (bought on Ebay) and I was out of luck.  After I saw her mani today, (check it out for yourselves) I decided to give the plate another try.  I am still on the fence as to whether it's me or the plate.  I stamped with Sinful Colors Black on Black instead of my go to Wet n Wild Black Creme.  This is also the first time I am using China Glaze For Audrey which I just recently picked up the BOGO sale at Sally's.  I also used a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust over the For Audrey.  White is Sinful Colors Snow Me White and Yellow is Milani nail art in Yellow Design.  

_*Again I can't take credit for this idea*_.  She did a much better job than me!  (I need to stop painting nails while working or late, late at night). All images stamped are from the same Konad M91 plate.





Here's the link to her mani if you want to see it http://www.morenailpolish.com/2013/08/konad-stamping-plate-cat-design-m91.html?showComment=1377531400013#c8300491142247796931


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Sally Hansen strips in On The Dot


----------



## DonnaD

The beads were driving me crazy.  I couldn't stop rubbing them so I had to do something new.

This is Spoiled Get it On.  It's one of their new liquid leathers.  It's matte and a pain in the ass to get smooth, you have to work really fast with it.  I put a shiny top coat on then dotted over it with the same colour and let the dots stay matte.  I don't know why I'm using fall colours right now...I'm not a fall colours person.


----------



## acostakk

> The beads were drivingÂ me crazy. Â I couldn't stop rubbing them so I had to do something new. This is Spoiled Get it On. Â It's one of their new liquid leathers. Â It's matte and a pain in the ass to get smooth, you have to work really fast with it. Â I put a shiny top coat on then dotted over it with the same colour and let the dots stay matte. Â I don't know why I'm using fall colours right now...I'm not a fall colours person.


 This is really pretty. I went on a crazed hunt for this Spoiled collection because I wanted Leather Loose. But now that I have it, I don't really want to give up my summer colors. I think it's just all the talking/wishing/speculating about fall colors on the various nail boards that has fall on all our minds.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi Strawberry Fields
> 
> Bondi The Limelight
> 
> Zoya Gilty
> 
> Bondi I'm Vers


 This looks like so much summery fun.


----------



## autopilot

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone want those nail polish swatch sticks, now's the time.  The person I get them from on ebay has them at $2.53 with free shipping.  I just bought a bunch.  I've never seen them that low before. http://www.ebay.com/itm/390567130341?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&amp;_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 OMG thank you for posting this! Just bought 3 sets. That should cover me... for about a month....


----------



## lissa1307

I was in the mood for something playful...so i have on bondi in the limelight, brick road, icing's birthday beyotch, orly beach cruiser, sally hanson black out and salon perfect sugar cube...oh and a good coat of im vers.

did some free hand accents( you can really tell on the lopsided star,lol)


----------



## mariahk83

Here are my two latest manis

Both polishes in this one are Julep, the accent nail is Zelda, and I can't remember what the other is! 





This is a Color Club Holo -Miss Bliss (I just ordered the 6 from this years collection from Amazon - I'm obsessed!)


----------



## DonnaD

That is the cutest thing ever!  I LOVE IT!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was in the mood for something playful...so i have on bondi in the limelight, brick road, icing's birthday beyotch, orly beach cruiser, sally hanson black out and salon perfect sugar cube...oh and a good coat of im vers.

did some free hand accents( you can really tell on the lopsided star,lol)


----------



## DonnaD

You're welcome.  They do come from China or Hong Kong and it takes awhile to get them but I buy them when I'm down to my last 50 so I never actually run out.  As polish crazy as I am, I don't think I've ever bought 50 polishes in one month 






Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OMG thank you for posting this! Just bought 3 sets. That should cover me... for about a month....


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You're welcome.  They do come from China or Hong Kong and it takes awhile to get them but I buy them when I'm down to my last 50 so I never actually run out.  As polish crazy as I am, I don't think I've ever bought 50 polishes in one month


I have.  (bought 50 in a month!)  Silly question, how do you store them then?  I have mine collection on nail wheels with 18 nails per wheel then I do by color and have them in a small bin from the dollar store.  I worry that if I got these (I noticed a lot of nail bloggers and enthusiasts alike use these instead) I would have 600 ish little nail sticks laying around.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in the mood for something playful...so i have on bondi in the limelight, brick road, icing's birthday beyotch, orly beach cruiser, sally hanson black out and salon perfect sugar cube...oh and a good coat of im vers.
> 
> did some free hand accents( you can really tell on the lopsided star,lol)


 Super fun! Looks like graffiti for your nails!



> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my two latest manis
> 
> Both polishes in this one are Julep, the accent nail is Zelda, and I can't remember what the other is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Color Club Holo -Miss Bliss (I just ordered the 6 from this years collection from Amazon - I'm obsessed!)


 Nice...I love them both!


----------



## DonnaD

My husband made me a nail polish rack and put a pile of cup hooks on it specifically so I can hang them.  I use those wire key chains and  arrange the sticks by colour group.  The wire key chains can be expensive...$4.00 in a hardware store... so I buy them on Amazon 20 for around $4.50.  You have to look for them in climbing items to get them that cheap.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D1MDY98/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

I use the wheels too but as throw-aways to see how a top coat will go or to test a design to see if I like it.  I don't think those are as easy to store.  In the pic are two rings containing neutral pinks and browns.

And yes, it is a process to add to them when you get new polishes.  Obviously, I take them off to insert the new colour in the area of it's shade range then put the others back on.  I'm weird in that simply playing with polish related items entertains me so I don't mind it so much.





Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have.  (bought 50 in a month!)  Silly question, how do you store them then?  I have mine collection on nail wheels with 18 nails per wheel then I do by color and have them in a small bin from the dollar store.  I worry that if I got these (I noticed a lot of nail bloggers and enthusiasts alike use these instead) I would have 600 ish little nail sticks laying around.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My husband made me a nail polish rack and put a pile of cup hooks on it specifically so I can hang them.  I use those wire key chains and  arrange the sticks by colour group.  The wire key chains can be expensive...$4.00 in a hardware store... so I buy them on Amazon 20 for around $4.50.  You have to look for them in climbing items to get them that cheap.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D1MDY98/ref=oh_details_o01_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1
> 
> I use the wheels too but as throw-aways to see how a top coat will go or to test a design to see if I like it.  I don't think those are as easy to store.  In the pic are two rings containing neutral pinks and browns.
> 
> And yes, it is a process to add to them when you get new polishes.  Obviously, I take them off to insert the new colour in the area of it's shade range then put the others back on.  I'm weird in that simply playing with polish related items entertains me so I don't mind it so much.


That's exactly what I was wondering about.  /sigh.  When I use the wheels I am stuck essentially with the colors/brands/collections as they are on that very wheel.  I LOVE playing with them and it makes my boyfriend laugh.  This is fantastic.  Thank you for your detailed response.


----------



## nikkimouse

This is super cute we are going to have to get together for lunch one day and play nail polish (can grown ups have play dates?) I must learn your cute nail polish ways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in the mood for something playful...so i have on bondi in the limelight, brick road, icing's birthday beyotch, orly beach cruiser, sally hanson black out and salon perfect sugar cube...oh and a good coat of im vers.
> 
> did some free hand accents( you can really tell on the lopsided star,lol)


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wasn't going to redo my nails until I saw the latest post from morenailpolish.com  and I totally copied her manicure with the own twist.  I bought the Konad M91 plate back in June and have never really gotten it to stamp as well as I think it should.  I thought maybe it was a bad plate but by the time I even realized what that was the 30 days was up (bought on Ebay) and I was out of luck.  After I saw her mani today, (check it out for yourselves) I decided to give the plate another try.  I am still on the fence as to whether it's me or the plate.  I stamped with Sinful Colors Black on Black instead of my go to Wet n Wild Black Creme.  This is also the first time I am using China Glaze For Audrey which I just recently picked up the BOGO sale at Sally's.  I also used a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust over the For Audrey.  White is Sinful Colors Snow Me White and Yellow is Milani nail art in Yellow Design.
> 
> _*Again I can't take credit for this idea*_.  She did a much better job than me!  (I need to stop painting nails while working or late, late at night). All images stamped are from the same Konad M91 plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the link to her mani if you want to see it http://www.morenailpolish.com/2013/08/konad-stamping-plate-cat-design-m91.html?showComment=1377531400013#c8300491142247796931


 Love the cats!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sephora by OPI Mermaid to Order (lovvvvee this one!) with NYC 120A as the accent nail (not bad quality for NYC, but still not great quality nail polish)


 Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen strips in On The Dot


 Love that pattern!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The beads were driving me crazy.  I couldn't stop rubbing them so I had to do something new.
> 
> This is Spoiled Get it On.  It's one of their new liquid leathers.  It's matte and a pain in the ass to get smooth, you have to work really fast with it.  I put a shiny top coat on then dotted over it with the same colour and let the dots stay matte.  I don't know why I'm using fall colours right now...I'm not a fall colours person.


 That's a great mani, I love the matte dots!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi Strawberry Fields
> 
> Bondi The Limelight
> 
> Zoya Gilty
> 
> Bondi I'm Vers
> This looks like so much summery fun.
> 
> Thanks! I have had this on my nails since Thursday and no chips.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in the mood for something playful...so i have on bondi in the limelight, brick road, icing's birthday beyotch, orly beach cruiser, sally hanson black out and salon perfect sugar cube...oh and a good coat of im vers.
> 
> did some free hand accents( you can really tell on the lopsided star,lol)


 Looks great!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *mariahk83* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here are my two latest manis
> 
> Both polishes in this one are Julep, the accent nail is Zelda, and I can't remember what the other is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a Color Club Holo -Miss Bliss (I just ordered the 6 from this years collection from Amazon - I'm obsessed!)


 Beautiful I love the accent nail with Zelda!


----------



## angismith

Loving those dots!


> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sally Hansen strips in On The Dot


 Donna, Donna, Donna ... you change nail polish like other people change underwear! I absolutely LOVE this shade!


> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The beads were driving me crazy.  I couldn't stop rubbing them so I had to do something new.
> 
> This is Spoiled Get it On.  It's one of their new liquid leathers.  It's matte and a pain in the ass to get smooth, you have to work really fast with it.  I put a shiny top coat on then dotted over it with the same colour and let the dots stay matte.  I don't know why I'm using fall colours right now...I'm not a fall colours person.


 Perfection, lissa! I love everything about this manicure ... so playful and fun!


> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in the mood for something playful...so i have on bondi in the limelight, brick road, icing's birthday beyotch, orly beach cruiser, sally hanson black out and salon perfect sugar cube...oh and a good coat of im vers.
> 
> did some free hand accents( you can really tell on the lopsided star,lol)





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Beautiful I love the accent nail with Zelda!


----------



## jessrose18

Gelish Lust at First Site with Julep Clio accent nail


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is super cute we are going to have to get together for lunch one day and play nail polish (can grown ups have play dates?) I must learn your cute nail polish ways.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Of course grown-ups can have play dates! Especially if nail polish is involved! Just let me know when.


----------



## lissa1307

ok, slightly off topic...ive seen nail polish and makeup circular swaps going on here before, but i can't find a really recent nail polish one. now my question is...are any of you interested in doing one with me. i think that would be so much fun. all of us addicts on here have impressive stashes and i'm sure we all have a few we never use, i know i do.

so not to clog up this thread if you are interested pm me and i'll get a thread started for it.


----------



## the1star

Zoya Storm...I'm loving it!


----------



## luckyme502

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gelish Lust at First Site with Julep Clio accent nail


 I love this!


----------



## luckyme502

> Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Storm...I'm loving it!


 I really like this.  I don't have any black polish, so I'm glad I just ordered Bondi's My Ex's Heart, which I think will be similar to this.


----------



## mama2358

My Wizard of Oz manicure: Bondi Brick Road, Nicole by OPI Omb!, and Layla Ipanema Girl.


----------



## luckyme502

Julep's Helen and OPI's Pink yet Lavender.


----------



## luckyme502

I think the lighting in this pic is better to show the color.


----------



## Christa W

My first official "Skittlette" 

Pinkie is China Glaze Pelican Gray with Essie Stroke of Brilliance, stamped design is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls with Bundle Monster BM312 stamped with Sinful Colors Rain Storm.  Rain Storm is also the shade on the last two fingers.  And a photo bomb of one of my cats Charlie.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​ 

​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​  ​


----------



## DonnaD

I died and went to rainbow Heaven!  I love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​ 

​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​


----------



## nikkimouse

This is amazing!!!!!



> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​
> 
> ​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Glob Glitter Polish*​  ​


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I died and went to rainbow Heaven!  I love it!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is amazing!!!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​  ​ Thank you ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessismith

Love Love Love!!!



> RainbowsÂ n'Â Glitter
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> *Bondi New York*:Â
> 
> *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​
> 
> *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​


 Me tooooo!!


> I died and went to rainbow Heaven! Â I love it!


----------



## angismith

Love that gelish color!


> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gelish Lust at First Site with Julep Clio accent nail





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love Love Love!!!
> 
> Me tooooo!!


----------



## lissa1307

a couple of you said you were interested..so i'm starting a circular swap for us nail addicts to boost our hoards and provide us with new nail art fodder. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137528/new-polish-circular-swap


----------



## DeSha

Feeling under the weather (sinus congestion), I decided to do a very quick manicure using Sally Hansen's Quick Color Pen (Purple), topped with Milani's Gems. A nice, sparkly pick-me-up!


----------



## DonnaD

I'm so happy about this!  The other thread appears to be dead and I've been dying to get in on a swap.  I can't wait!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

a couple of you said you were interested..so i'm starting a circular swap for us nail addicts to boost our hoards and provide us with new nail art fodder. 

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137528/new-polish-circular-swap


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gelish Lust at First Site with Julep Clio accent nail


 That's a beautiful color!


----------



## Novella

I'm wearing Revlon's "Rain Forest." To me it kind of looks like what I imagine swamp water to look like...but with some glitter xD ....but in a good way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Storm...I'm loving it!


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Wizard of Oz manicure: Bondi Brick Road, Nicole by OPI Omb!, and Layla Ipanema Girl.


 Brick road looks so pretty! I love the mani idea.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep's Helen and OPI's Pink yet Lavender.


 Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first official "Skittlette"
> 
> Pinkie is China Glaze Pelican Gray with Essie Stroke of Brilliance, stamped design is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls with Bundle Monster BM312 stamped with Sinful Colors Rain Storm.  Rain Storm is also the shade on the last two fingers.  And a photo bomb of one of my cats Charlie.


 Pretty nails and super cute kitty photo bomb!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​
> 
> ​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​  ​


 Awesome!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Feeling under the weather (sinus congestion), I decided to do a very quick manicure using Sally Hansen's Quick Color Pen (Purple), topped with Milani's Gems. A nice, sparkly pick-me-up!


 Hope you feel better! I like that combo.


----------



## autopilot

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​
> 
> ​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​  ​


WOWZA!!!


----------



## luckyme502

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My first official "Skittlette"
> 
> Pinkie is China Glaze Pelican Gray with Essie Stroke of Brilliance, stamped design is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls with Bundle Monster BM312 stamped with Sinful Colors Rain Storm.  Rain Storm is also the shade on the last two fingers.  And a photo bomb of one of my cats Charlie.


 I like the nails, and your kitty is very cute too!


----------



## acostakk

I let the four year old pick my polish. So of course it's PINK! I picked this up as part of a set of 5 minis for $2 at Icing. If it has a name, I can't find it.


----------



## DeSha

> Hope you feel better! I like that combo.


 Thanks JC327! My sinuses are still driving me insane, but I was able to catch a good nap earlier.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I let the four year old pick my polish. So of course it's PINK! I picked this up as part of a set of 5 minis for $2 at Icing. If it has a name, I can't find it.


 cute! i love the pink...4 yr old has good taste. i like icing's polishes too i always grab..um...10-15 when i go in there....


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​
> 
> ​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​  ​


 awww!!! i feel my inner rainbow bright trying to come out now!


----------



## DonnaD

I'm seriously considering doing the 31 day challenge.  I vow to you all not to photo bomb this thread...unless they come out especially cute.  If they're especially cute, all bets are off.  You have been warned.


----------



## Marj B

At Groupon.com or at Brads Deals.com, you can buy a $10 Sephora gift voucher for only $5! There is no Sephora near me but I thought some of you might be able to cash in on this.


----------



## lovepink

It's an e-giftcard so if you buy off sephora.com you can get one too!



> Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> At Groupon.com or at Brads Deals.com, you can buy a $10 Sephora gift voucher for only $5! There is no Sephora near me but I thought some of you might be able to cash in on this.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seriously considering doing the 31 day challenge.  I vow to you all not to photo bomb this thread...unless they come out especially cute.  If they're especially cute, all bets are off.  You have been warned.


 i've been thinking of this too....what are the actual themes for the days? i'll do it with you if you do..lol


----------



## casualconcern

Bondi Strawberry Fields. Saw this color so many times on this thread, just had to buy it. So pretty!


----------



## mama2358

> Brick road looks so pretty! I love the mani idea.


 Thanks! Brick Road is gorgeous. It looks even more awesome in the sun. It's one of my favorite colors of all my polishes.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seriously considering doing the 31 day challenge.  I vow to you all not to photo bomb this thread...unless they come out especially cute.  If they're especially cute, all bets are off.  You have been warned.





> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seriously considering doing the 31 day challenge.  I vow to you all not to photo bomb this thread...unless they come out especially cute.  If they're especially cute, all bets are off.  You have been warned.
> i've been thinking of this too....what are the actual themes for the days? i'll do it with you if you do..lol
> 
> Hey ladies, Cheshire Cookie and I are going to do a variation of this challenge we are calling 30 Manicure Marathon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be doing almost all the same challenges that are included in the 31 day challenge, but at a slower pace. Instead of one per day, we are just going to do them every 3 or 4 days, when we would normally change our polish (you can do them faster or slower of course). We will be posting on our blogs/twitter/instagram/and facebook with the hashtag #30manis2013 so that we can all see each others challenge manicures! (Cookie and I will also be posting here as well).
> 
> We will be starting this marathon this sunday, september 1st.....so if you want to join us, go right ahead!!


----------



## nikkimouse

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Cheshire Cookie and I are going to do a variation of this challenge we are calling 30 Manicure Marathon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be doing almost all the same challenges that are included in the 31 day challenge, but at a slower pace. Instead of one per day, we are just going to do them every 3 or 4 days, when we would normally change our polish (you can do them faster or slower of course). We will be posting on our blogs/twitter/instagram/and facebook with the hashtag #30manis2013 so that we can all see each others challenge manicures! (Cookie and I will also be posting here as well).
> 
> We will be starting this marathon this sunday, september 1st.....so if you want to join us, go right ahead!!


 This is awesome I wish I had the skill set and color selection to join in I might try to do a few of them though.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies, Cheshire Cookie and I are going to do a variation of this challenge we are calling 30 Manicure Marathon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be doing almost all the same challenges that are included in the 31 day challenge, but at a slower pace. Instead of one per day, we are just going to do them every 3 or 4 days, when we would normally change our polish (you can do them faster or slower of course). We will be posting on our blogs/twitter/instagram/and facebook with the hashtag #30manis2013 so that we can all see each others challenge manicures! (Cookie and I will also be posting here as well).
> 
> We will be starting this marathon this sunday, september 1st.....so if you want to join us, go right ahead!!


 I think I'm going to try this! I have a gazillion polishes I haven't worn yet and I've been dying to try out some nail art so this seems like the perfect opportunity to practice!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Cheshire Cookie and I are going to do a variation of this challenge we are calling 30 Manicure Marathon!
> 
> We will be doing almost all the same challenges that are included in the 31 day challenge, but at a slower pace. Instead of one per day, we are just going to do them every 3 or 4 days, when we would normally change our polish (you can do them faster or slower of course). We will be posting on our blogs/twitter/instagram/and facebook with the hashtag #30manis2013 so that we can all see each others challenge manicures! (Cookie and I will also be posting here as well).
> 
> We will be starting this marathon this sunday, september 1st.....so if you want to join us, go right ahead!!
> 
> This is awesome I wish I had the skill set and color selection to join in I might try to do a few of them though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey ladies, Cheshire Cookie and I are going to do a variation of this challenge we are calling 30 Manicure Marathon!
> 
> We will be doing almost all the same challenges that are included in the 31 day challenge, but at a slower pace. Instead of one per day, we are just going to do them every 3 or 4 days, when we would normally change our polish (you can do them faster or slower of course). We will be posting on our blogs/twitter/instagram/and facebook with the hashtag #30manis2013 so that we can all see each others challenge manicures! (Cookie and I will also be posting here as well).
> 
> We will be starting this marathon this sunday, september 1st.....so if you want to join us, go right ahead!!
> I think I'm going to try this! I have a gazillion polishes I haven't worn yet and I've been dying to try out some nail art so this seems like the perfect opportunity to practice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Do you guys Instagram? If so I hope to see your manicures under the hashtag!
> 
> Sunday September 1st - Red nails!
Click to expand...


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Do you guys Instagram? If so I hope to see your manicures under the hashtag!
> 
> Sunday September 1st - Red nails!


 I have an Instagram that I never use but it looks like I'll have to start!


----------



## nikkimouse

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Do you guys Instagram? If so I hope to see your manicures under the hashtag!
> 
> Sunday September 1st - Red nails!


 I have an instagram that I have just really started using my name on there is nikkimouse22


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yay! Do you guys Instagram? If so I hope to see your manicures under the hashtag!
> 
> Sunday September 1st - Red nails!
> I have an instagram that I have just really started using my name on there is nikkimouse22
> 
> 
> My Instagram name is skeleton_me. I bookmarked the marathon calender and titled it with the hashtag so I won't forget to use it. lol


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Great! I just love Instagram....I've become a hashtag whore teeheehee 



 If you guys need any help with it just let me know! The challenge list is also under the hashtag if you need it at any time, so if you search Instagram for #30manis2013, the list and all the pics that everyone posts will be there too 




I hope lots more people join us and and we'll also be posting our manis here as well!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Love Love Love!!!
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​
> 
> ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​Me tooooo!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I died and went to rainbow Heaven!  I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​  ​Awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​  ​WOWZA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Rainbows n' Glitter​  ​ *Bondi New York*: *Horny Mistress, Chasing the Sun, Brick Road, Teal Magnolia, NYPD, and Uptown Girl*​  ​ *Topped with China Glaze Snow Globe Glitter Polish*​  ​awww!!! i feel my inner rainbow bright trying to come out now!
> 
> Thanks so much for all the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Terracotta -- A nice bright orangey-red, wonderful formula and finish I thought. Hanging on to the last few days of summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seriously considering doing the 31 day challenge.  I vow to you all not to photo bomb this thread...unless they come out especially cute.  If they're especially cute, all bets are off.  You have been warned.


 I was too, how about a thread just for that?


----------



## tacehtpuekam

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Cheshire Cookie and I are going to do a variation of this challenge we are calling 30 Manicure Marathon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be doing almost all the same challenges that are included in the 31 day challenge, but at a slower pace. Instead of one per day, we are just going to do them every 3 or 4 days, when we would normally change our polish (you can do them faster or slower of course). We will be posting on our blogs/twitter/instagram/and facebook with the hashtag #30manis2013 so that we can all see each others challenge manicures! (Cookie and I will also be posting here as well).
> 
> We will be starting this marathon this sunday, september 1st.....so if you want to join us, go right ahead!!


 This is so fun! I will definitely be participating via Instagram. 



 This will force me to use some polishes I don't usually grab &amp; help me to work on my nail art!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I let the four year old pick my polish. So of course it's PINK! I picked this up as part of a set of 5 minis for $2 at Icing. If it has a name, I can't find it.


 Aww that's so sweet and cute color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Hope you feel better! I like that combo.
> Thanks JC327! My sinuses are still driving me insane, but I was able to catch a good nap earlier.
> 
> That's great! Have you tried mint tea? It always helps with my sinuses.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi Strawberry Fields. Saw this color so many times on this thread, just had to buy it. So pretty!


 Its a great color and I love how it applies.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Brick road looks so pretty! I love the mani idea.
> Thanks! Brick Road is gorgeous. It looks even more awesome in the sun. It's one of my favorite colors of all my polishes.
> 
> I got it in one of my boxes but I have yet to try it, I am definitely glad I got it.


----------



## acostakk

> Orly Terracotta -- A nice bright orangey-red, wonderful formula and finish I thought. Hanging on to the last few days of summer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Great color! It looks very pretty.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Cheshire Cookie and I are going to do a variation of this challenge we are calling 30 Manicure Marathon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We will be doing almost all the same challenges that are included in the 31 day challenge, but at a slower pace. Instead of one per day, we are just going to do them every 3 or 4 days, when we would normally change our polish (you can do them faster or slower of course). We will be posting on our blogs/twitter/instagram/and facebook with the hashtag #30manis2013 so that we can all see each others challenge manicures! (Cookie and I will also be posting here as well).
> 
> We will be starting this marathon this sunday, september 1st.....so if you want to join us, go right ahead!!


 i really want to do this or the other challenge..i may need a thread on here...this is literally the only social type media i use.


----------



## Christa W

I started a thread for us

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137548/nail-art-challenge-2013

It's for both the 31 and 30 day so everyone can participate how they want together.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started a thread for us
> 
> https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137548/nail-art-challenge-2013
> 
> It's for both the 31 and 30 day so everyone can participate how they want together.


 awesome!! thank you!


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* 





> Originally Posted by *JC327*
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better! I like that combo.


 Thanks JC327! My sinuses are still driving me insane, but I was able to catch a good nap earlier. That's great! Have you tried mint tea? It always helps with my sinuses.


@JC327

No, but I certainly will. I went out and got myself a neti pot which has helped relieve some of the heavy congestion. I am a huge tea lover, so I will definitely enjoy a hot cup of mint tea tonight. Thanks!


----------



## DonnaD

The info is here and it seems that Cookie and Scooby are doing on very similar that's running concurrently so I guess I'm doing them both!  http://www.chalkboardnails.com/2013/08/31dc2013-bring-it-on-edition.html.  What's your blog, if you have one?  We can be all masochistic together.

And on the TMI front, my husband is convinced that if I do this he will never ever ever get laid again lol.  (I hope I didn't break forum rules with that fun little tidbit.)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

i've been thinking of this too....what are the actual themes for the days? i'll do it with you if you do..lol


----------



## DonnaD

In for a pound, in for a penny.  What the hell, I'll do them both!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hey ladies, Cheshire Cookie and I are going to do a variation of this challenge we are calling 30 Manicure Marathon! 





We will be doing almost all the same challenges that are included in the 31 day challenge, but at a slower pace. Instead of one per day, we are just going to do them every 3 or 4 days, when we would normally change our polish (you can do them faster or slower of course). We will be posting on our blogs/twitter/instagram/and facebook with the hashtag #30manis2013 so that we can all see each others challenge manicures! (Cookie and I will also be posting here as well).

We will be starting this marathon this sunday, september 1st.....so if you want to join us, go right ahead!!


----------



## DonnaD

No instagram for me.  I have a kindle but no iphone/ipad.  Apparently you cannot sign up or use instagram unless  you have apple products.  Dirty rat bastards.

I'll be doing mine via blog and facebook.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay! Do you guys Instagram? If so I hope to see your manicures under the hashtag! 

Sunday September 1st - Red nails!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

The challenges are both the same...the marathon just allows more time to complete the same tasks, that's all lol. Instagram can be used from android and apple products, but not from kindle. Thats ok though, we'll be posting everywhere!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The challenges are both the same...the marathon just allows more time to complete the same tasks, that's all lol.


I tried to clarify the verbiage in my original post in the thread I created.  If you guys think I need to reword it still please, by all means, let me know what you want me to put.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Great! I just love Instagram....I've become a hashtag whore teeheehee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you guys need any help with it just let me know! The challenge list is also under the hashtag if you need it at any time, so if you search Instagram for #30manis2013, the list and all the pics that everyone posts will be there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope lots more people join us and and we'll also be posting our manis here as well!


 I might just try this! Seems like a super fun Idea.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Hello everyone! I am just now catching up on this thread and I absolutely should have checked here first, my apologies, I actually just created a thread for the 30 Manis Marathon!

I'm so sorry Christa, I didn't mean to jump the gun! Perhaps we can use the one you created for the 31 Day Nail Challenge? It may be less confusing that way, so then those of us doing the slower version won't get mixed up in the daily challenge! However, the daily challengers are more than welcome to input their manis in the 30 Manis Marathon thread when we reach that stage! Does that make sense? I think I just confused myself! LOL





Essentially both challenges are exactly the same, with the same list of manis. The only difference is the 30 Manis Marathon allows a 3-4 day mani change instead of daily. That way, if you are following the 31 Day Nail Challenge, you can just save your pictures and post them in the 30 Manis Marathon when the time comes!

Please let me know if this sounds good!





Here is the new 30 Manis Marathon thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137554/30-manis-marathon-2013


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The info is here and it seems that Cookie and Scooby are doing on very similar that's running concurrently so I guess I'm doing them both!  http://www.chalkboardnails.com/2013/08/31dc2013-bring-it-on-edition.html.  What's your blog, if you have one?  We can be all masochistic together.
> 
> And on the TMI front, my husband is convinced that if I do this he will never ever ever get laid again lol.  (I hope I didn't break forum rules with that fun little tidbit.)


 lmao!!! my husband has similar feelings about my nail polish addiction...i havent broken the news about a challenge yet...he might die!


----------



## nanutter

Revlon Fashionista...   it's a nice teal-y blue. I don't care if it was last season... all the gray blues are beautiful.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Revlon Fashionista...   it's a nice teal-y blue. I don't care if it was last season... all the gray blues are beautiful.


 


Gorgeous color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Orly Terracotta -- A nice bright orangey-red, wonderful formula and finish I thought. Hanging on to the last few days of summer


 Perfect summer color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha*
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327*
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better! I like that combo.
> Thanks JC327! My sinuses are still driving me insane, but I was able to catch a good nap earlier.
> 
> That's great! Have you tried mint tea? It always helps with my sinuses.
> 
> 
> @JC327
> 
> No, but I certainly will. I went out and got myself a neti pot which has helped relieve some of the heavy congestion. I am a huge tea lover, so I will definitely enjoy a hot cup of mint tea tonight. Thanks!
> 
> I have heard great things about neti pots, hope that and the tea work out for you. Feel better!


----------



## DeSha

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have heard great things about neti pots, hope that and the tea work out for you. Feel better!


Thank you!!!


----------



## DonnaD

Get the sinus rinse bottle.  Seriously.  I used a neti pot for years until someone told me about the bottle.  It's faster, easier and does a better job.  I use mine every single day.  I'm allergic to cats.  We have 6 cats.  No amount of Claritin is going to help me!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's great! Have you tried mint tea? It always helps with my sinuses.
@JC327

No, but I certainly will. I went out and got myself a neti pot which has helped relieve some of the heavy congestion. I am a huge tea lover, so I will definitely enjoy a hot cup of mint tea tonight. Thanks!


----------



## DonnaD

Please allow me to have a small hissy fit.  First world problems and all that.

I went to Walgreen's the other day and noticed the  display for Sinful Leather Luxe collection.  I bought 2 of them.  The display was maybe 1/2 full.  I saw a blog post on the collection and decided I NEEDED the rest.  Because I'm apparently stupid, I didn't make note of the colour names but I did remember a couple of them.  I went there today and some bright bulb decided to fill in the product so the display looked full.  Only they filled it in with random Sinful colours so except for the  two colour names I remembered, I had to guess at the others.  Yeah.  No.  I did manage to get the two I remembered and the sales girl gave me two she was "Absolutely sure" were a part of the collection but neither of them turned out to be the ones.  So now I need the other 3, and I'm pretty sure they didn't have one of them which is the 2nd one I wanted the most.

Why would they choose to fill in a display for a collection thereby causing people to have no idea what's part of the collection and what's not!  grumblegripepissmoanwhine.


----------



## lissa1307

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please allow me to have a small hissy fit.  First world problems and all that.
> 
> I went to Walgreen's the other day and noticed the  display for Sinful Leather Luxe collection.  I bought 2 of them.  The display was maybe 1/2 full.  I saw a blog post on the collection and decided I NEEDED the rest.  Because I'm apparently stupid, I didn't make note of the colour names but I did remember a couple of them.  I went there today and some bright bulb decided to fill in the product so the display looked full.  Only they filled it in with random Sinful colours so except for the  two colour names I remembered, I had to guess at the others.  Yeah.  No.  I did manage to get the two I remembered and the sales girl gave me two she was "Absolutely sure" were a part of the collection but neither of them turned out to be the ones.  So now I need the other 3, and I'm pretty sure they didn't have one of them which is the 2nd one I wanted the most.
> 
> Why would they choose to fill in a display for a collection thereby causing people to have no idea what's part of the collection and what's not!  grumblegripepissmoanwhine.


 aww....i used to work retail and despite best efforts certain management team were more concerned with empty shelves( a big no-no in retail) than what is supposed to be there....not to be a sexist but it was probably a man who either didnt know/understand the torture it is for us addicts who have to have one of everything...or didnt care. probably figured no one would notice until the product arrived or it was time for a plan o gram reset. probably thought they did a good thing and figured polish is polish....either that of an overworked underpaid part time employee doing go backs and got lazy and stuffed everything there so it would look nice and they could go home..lol


----------



## DeSha

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get the sinus rinse bottle.  Seriously.  I used a neti pot for years until someone told me about the bottle.  It's faster, easier and does a better job.  I use mine every single day.  I'm allergic to cats.  We have 6 cats.  No amount of Claritin is going to help me!


 Is it by the same maker of the neti pot? Or is it manufactured by someone else? Deets please...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get the sinus rinse bottle.  Seriously.  I used a neti pot for years until someone told me about the bottle.  It's faster, easier and does a better job.  I use mine every single day.  I'm allergic to cats.  We have 6 cats.  No amount of Claritin is going to help me!
> Is it by the same maker of the neti pot? Or is it manufactured by someone else? Deets please...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I agree...my ENT recommended the sinus rinse bottle...it is a godsend!  I think you can pick them up at most drugstores. This is the one I have ---&gt; http://www.neilmed.com/usa/index.php


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Please allow me to have a small hissy fit.  First world problems and all that.
> 
> I went to Walgreen's the other day and noticed the  display for Sinful Leather Luxe collection.  I bought 2 of them.  The display was maybe 1/2 full.  I saw a blog post on the collection and decided I NEEDED the rest.  Because I'm apparently stupid, I didn't make note of the colour names but I did remember a couple of them.  I went there today and some bright bulb decided to fill in the product so the display looked full.  Only they filled it in with random Sinful colours so except for the  two colour names I remembered, I had to guess at the others.  Yeah.  No.  I did manage to get the two I remembered and the sales girl gave me two she was "Absolutely sure" were a part of the collection but neither of them turned out to be the ones.  So now I need the other 3, and I'm pretty sure they didn't have one of them which is the 2nd one I wanted the most.
> 
> Why would they choose to fill in a display for a collection thereby causing people to have no idea what's part of the collection and what's not!  grumblegripepissmoanwhine.


 They do that all the time at almost every store I go to.  Or other customers are grabbing bottles and putting them back incorrectly which is always the case at Walmart.  My OCD kicks in and have on more than on occasion spent time in a store fixing their polishes.  I'd be lost if it wasn't for my smart phone.  I look up everything right there in cosmetics.  Do you have another store near you that you can get them at?


----------



## Christa W

My middle finger is still split and icky but OMG is this polish the cutest ever.  This is Lacquer Lust Care Bear Stare over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.


----------



## barbyechick

I absolutely love this mint color from Canmake's Colorful Nails line and will be sad when it runs out even though it's a HORRIBLE formula lol. It has a jelly like texture that is so fun to run fingers over. This is probably four coats


----------



## acostakk

> Please allow me to have a small hissyÂ fit. Â First world problems and all that. I went to Walgreen's the other day and noticed the Â display for Sinful Leather Luxe collection. Â I bought 2 of them. Â The display was maybe 1/2 full. Â I saw a blog post on the collection and decided I NEEDED the rest. Â Because I'm apparently stupid, I didn't make note of the colour names but I did remember a couple of them. Â I went there today and some bright bulb decided to fill in the product so the display looked full. Â Only they filled it in with random Sinful colours so except for the Â two colour names I remembered, I had to guess at the others. Â Yeah. Â No. Â I did manage to get the two I remembered and the sales girl gave me two she was "Absolutely sure" were a part of the collection but neither of them turned out to be the ones. Â So now I need the other 3, and I'm pretty sure they didn't have one of them which is the 2nd one I wanted the most. Why would they choose to fill in a display for a collection thereby causing people to have no idea what's part of the collection and what's not! Â grumblegripepissmoanwhine.


 Well, pooh. I'm pretty sure my store had a full display, and I only took one. If you can't find your missing two, I'd be happy to go check and mail them to you.


----------



## DeSha

> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree...my ENT recommended the sinus rinse bottle...it is a godsend!  I think you can pick them up at most drugstores. This is the one I have ---&gt; http://www.neilmed.com/usa/index.php


 Thanks ladies! You all have been a great help to me and my sinuses


----------



## msladyday

The sinus rinse bottle is awesome-sauce.  I don't really need mine since my baby Chloe had to be laid to rest last Jan but it was a lifesaver.  Since my allergies were so bad, my doc had me use 2 packets instead of one.  It's so much easier to clean vs a neti pot (imo).  



> Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree...my ENT recommended the sinus rinse bottle...it is a godsend!  I think you can pick them up at most drugstores. This is the one I have ---&gt; http://www.neilmed.com/usa/index.php





> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is it by the same maker of the neti pot? Or is it manufactured by someone else? Deets please...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Get the sinus rinse bottle.  Seriously.  I used a neti pot for years until someone told me about the bottle.  It's faster, easier and does a better job.  I use mine every single day.  I'm allergic to cats.  We have 6 cats.  No amount of Claritin is going to help me!





> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thank you!!!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have heard great things about neti pots, hope that and the tea work out for you. Feel better!





> Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! You all have been a great help to me and my sinuses


----------



## Blushingincolor

Hey everyone! 

Today I'm wearing Nail Harmony's Gelish polish. I have been for a week now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





Mod Edit - Please no personal blog links, per our Terms of Service, thank you!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My middle finger is still split and icky but OMG is this polish the cutest ever.  This is Lacquer Lust Care Bear Stare over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.


 So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely love this mint color from Canmake's Colorful Nails line and will be sad when it runs out even though it's a HORRIBLE formula lol. It has a jelly like texture that is so fun to run fingers over. This is probably four coats


 I love mint colors so pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Blushingincolor* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hey everyone!
> 
> Today I'm wearing Nail Harmony's Gelish polish. I have been for a week now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Pretty pink!


----------



## tasertag

> My middle finger is still split and icky but OMG is this polish the cutest ever.Â  This is Lacquer Lust Care Bear Stare over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.


 WANT. This has been in my cart at Harlow&amp;Co forever.


----------



## Jessismith

> Please allow me to have a small hissyÂ fit. Â First world problems and all that. I went to Walgreen's the other day and noticed the Â display for Sinful Leather Luxe collection. Â I bought 2 of them. Â The display was maybe 1/2 full. Â I saw a blog post on the collection and decided I NEEDED the rest. Â Because I'm apparently stupid, I didn't make note of the colour names but I did remember a couple of them. Â I went there today and some bright bulb decided to fill in the product so the display looked full. Â Only they filled it in with random Sinful colours so except for the Â two colour names I remembered, I had to guess at the others. Â Yeah. Â No. Â I did manage to get the two I remembered and the sales girl gave me two she was "Absolutely sure" were a part of the collection but neither of them turned out to be the ones. Â So now I need the other 3, and I'm pretty sure they didn't have one of them which is the 2nd one I wanted the most. Why would they choose to fill in a display for a collection thereby causing people to have no idea what's part of the collection and what's not! Â grumblegripepissmoanwhine.


 Same exact thing almost happened to me at my Walgreens with another of the sinful displays. The patent collection was brand new though so not yet cluttered. I did get three of those patent polishes but haven't tried yet. Also, fill-in/mixups happen in the essie displays a whole lot too. Ggrrrrrr!!


----------



## DonnaD

The one I'm missing is Cold Leather.  It's a dark blue.  I would love it if you could find it.  I can paypal you the cash for the polish + shipping.  Let me know!

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well, pooh. I'm pretty sure my store had a full display, and I only took one. If you can't find your missing two, I'd be happy to go check and mail them to you.


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The one I'm missing is Cold Leather.  It's a dark blue.  I would love it if you could find it.  I can paypal you the cash for the polish + shipping.  Let me know!


 If she can't find it I will. 

Edit:  I grabbed an extra one so let me know if you need it or not.  I blame you though because I ended up buying 3 of them for myself in this collection plus the extra Cold Leather and back ups of my black and white Sinful Colors polish because it was 2/$3,00 plus I had $2.00 in reward dollars for using them for my scripts.  I am in love with Leather Loose!  It looks like root beer!!!


----------



## invisiblebike

Let's have a moment of silence for me because my dermatologist advised me to avoid nail polish until this gross condition I have on my hands and one of my cuticles clears up.

Okay, the gross condition is WARTS. I could cry.

I bet I know how I got it. I've been to nail salons that have made me BLEED, and the virus can apparently live in nail polish so YIKES. Be careful, ladies, and bring your own tools and nail polish to the salon.

I have so many bottles of nail polish that I've only used ONCE and about a dozen that I haven't used at all.

NAIL POLISH, I WILL MISS YOU.


----------



## DonnaD

It's more likely that you just harbor the virus...almost everyone does...than that you picked it up a salon.  I had warts on my hand as a child and got one on my leg 15 years ago.  The doc burned it off.

Quote: Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Let's have a moment of silence for me because my dermatologist advised me to avoid nail polish until this gross condition I have on my hands and one of my cuticles clears up.

Okay, the gross condition is WARTS. I could cry.

I bet I know how I got it. I've been to nail salons that have made me BLEED, and the virus can apparently live in nail polish so YIKES. Be careful, ladies, and bring your own tools and nail polish to the salon.

I have so many bottles of nail polish that I've only used ONCE and about a dozen that I haven't used at all.

NAIL POLISH, I WILL MISS YOU.


----------



## lissa1307

This is why I stopped going to salons and started doing my nail myself, last one i went to( and supposedly a very nice higher-end salon) the girl was filing away and cut open the side of my thumb, and when i said ouch and tried to pull my hand back she yanked on it and told me "i'm sorry but it happens and you want pretty nails don't you?"...needless to say i left  right then and there..well after speaking to management and having my half-done nails free and a coupon for a free mani-pedi which i did not want, tried to refuse and never used. i had many bad salon experiences, the only one i liked (that opened a new pack of tool when you came in, which were labeled for that customer only) shut down a few years ago, and don't feel bad, you will clear up and feel better soon then you can get back to your pretties.


> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's have a moment of silence for me because my dermatologist advised me to avoid nail polish until this gross condition I have on my hands and one of my cuticles clears up.
> 
> Okay, the gross condition is WARTS. I could cry.
> 
> I bet I know how I got it. I've been to nail salons that have made me BLEED, and the virus can apparently live in nail polish so YIKES. Be careful, ladies, and bring your own tools and nail polish to the salon.
> 
> I have so many bottles of nail polish that I've only used ONCE and about a dozen that I haven't used at all.
> 
> NAIL POLISH, I WILL MISS YOU.


 


> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's more likely that you just harbor the virus...almost everyone does...than that you picked it up a salon.  I had warts on my hand as a child and got one on my leg 15 years ago.  The doc burned it off.


 so did i, but i was a rough kid, i actually cut it off my ring finger myself...still have a small scar,lol...of course i used to yank my teeth at the slightest wiggle leaving blood everywhere...my mom was often unimpressed with my antics..lol....but i never had it come back, only the one my whole life...so yea...it happens


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's more likely that you just harbor the virus...almost everyone does...than that you picked it up a salon.  I had warts on my hand as a child and got one on my leg 15 years ago.  The doc burned it off.


That's possible, but I never got warts until I started going for manicures.


----------



## lissa1307

invisiblebike....you need one of those barbie heads with the hands so you can paint her nails while you recover. or maybe one of those little salon practice fingers they have at sally's...then you can do nails anyway!


----------



## acostakk

> The one I'm missing is Cold Leather. Â It's a dark blue. Â I would love it if you could find it. Â I can paypalÂ you the cash for the polish + shipping. Â Let me know!


 I'll go look this afternoon while the husband and daughter assemble ikea furniture. Lol.


----------



## invisiblebike

btw i want to send a huge thank you to whoever posted that video tutorial on how to properly paint your nails without making a mess of your cuticles. i think i'll avoid risk of spreading any viruses on my hands once i start painting again simply because the brush won't be touching my cuticles!

i just need to practice on not getting too close to the sidewalls...


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> invisiblebike....you need one of those barbie heads with the hands so you can paint her nails while you recover. or maybe one of those little salon practice fingers they have at sally's...then you can do nails anyway!


 they actually sell practice hands in beauty supply stores. i think i saw one at sally's.


----------



## invisiblebike

The good news is I'm saving myself at least $40 a month because I'm canceling Julep and Bondi until it's all cleared up. I don't want to paint my nails and risk spreading the virus ugh.


----------



## acostakk

> The one I'm missing is Cold Leather. Â It's a dark blue. Â I would love it if you could find it. Â I can paypalÂ you the cash for the polish + shipping. Â Let me know!


 Success! I have Cold Leather in my hand. If course I found it in the WRONG display!!


----------



## Croco red

I am wearing Dior polish in nail glow. Very pretty


----------



## jessrose18

!

     L-R:  Revlon Moon Candy in Orbit, Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear in Grey Matters, NCLA in As If!


----------



## Christa W

Testing out Sinful Colors in Whipped from the Leather Luxe collection.  It's a black matte polish and when I was looking at the swatches online it was suggested you could use this as a chalkboard base.  You can use black polish with a matte topcoat but I though this might be an affordable alternative as well.  I then stamped it with designs using my Sinful Colors Snow Me White and then my 3 pastels from my vintage Sinful set in Blue Pastel, Green Pastel and Fuchsia Pastel.  I tried smudging the stamps when I first did it to create less of clean look and more of a drawn on.  I wish I would have hand drawn the designs instead though because I think it would have been neater.  Next time I will do that.  Overall I am pretty happy with it.  I am not overly concerned with wear time because I won't wear it more than a day or two.  I did not use a topcoat of any kind even over the stamping art.

Left hand





Right hand





Overall I think it was a cute and easy way to do something fun!


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> !
> 
> L-R:  Revlon Moon Candy in Orbit, Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear in Grey Matters, NCLA in As If!


 You can't go wrong with a purple gradient.   It's beautiful.


----------



## urbanchic

I tried a bright yellow with blue gradient and failed miserably with the gradient. Lol


----------



## wrkreads

My current look is a dark blue with gold sunburst accent using Essence Sun Kissed in My Sunny Side and Essence Colour &amp; Go in Date in the Moonlight





I had such a hard time photographing the blue. It's almost black with bright blue shimmers when the light hits it right.


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I think it was a cute and easy way to do something fun!


 omg this put a smile on my face


----------



## msladyday

I started off with Bondi Lady Liberty but I screwed that up with a less than successful geometric mani...





and then decided to go with Bondi Midnight Mystery which I &lt;3!


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 *Love it! Makes me think of mountains and moonlight. 



*



> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right hand


 *So cute! ^__^*

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My current look is a dark blue with gold sunburst accent using Essence Sun Kissed in My Sunny Side and Essence Colour &amp; Go in Date in the Moonlight





I had such a hard time photographing the blue. It's almost black with bright blue shimmers when the light hits it right.

*Looks great! I think can see a bit of the blue shimmer on your pointer finger. *


----------



## GlycerinQueen

China Glaze in High Maintenance. It's a very deep red, got it for $4.25 at CsomoProf


----------



## Jessismith

Ahh, very nice gradient!



> !
> 
> Â  Â  Â L-R: Â Revlon Moon Candy in Orbit, Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear in Grey Matters, NCLA in As If!


 That IS a very cute design!


> Testing out Sinful Colors in Whipped from the Leather Luxe collection.Â  It's a black matte polish and when I was looking at the swatches online it was suggested you could use this as a chalkboard base.Â  You can use black polish with a matte topcoat but I though this might be an affordable alternative as well.Â  I then stamped it with designs using my Sinful Colors Snow Me White and then my 3 pastels from my vintage Sinful set in Blue Pastel, Green Pastel and Fuchsia Pastel.Â  I tried smudging the stamps when I first did it to create less of clean look and more of a drawn on.Â  I wish I would have hand drawn the designs instead though because I think it would have been neater.Â  Next time I will do that.Â  Overall I am pretty happy with it.Â  I am not overly concerned with wear time because I won't wear it more than a day or two.Â  I did not use a topcoat of any kind even over the stamping art. Left hand
> 
> Right hand
> 
> Overall I think it was a cute and easy way to do something fun!


 Love both those colors on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I started off with Bondi Lady Liberty but I screwed that up with a less than successful geometric mani...
> 
> and then decided to go with Bondi Midnight Mystery which I &lt;3!


----------



## Jessismith

> It's more likely that you just harbor the virus...almost everyone does...than that you picked it up a salon. Â I had warts on my hand as a child and got one on my leg 15 years ago. Â The doc burned it off.


 I had warts on my hand too when I was really little. First couple doc burned off, very traumatic. Then I had them all over my one hand. When I was on a family vaca having breakfast at a HoJo, our waitress "bought" my warts for a penny. I am not even kidding -- those suckers started going away on their own never to return!!! Whaaaaat??? She had some witchy hoodoo voodoo going on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The good news is I'm saving myself at least $40 a month because I'm canceling Julep and Bondi until it's all cleared up. I don't want to paint my nails and risk spreading the virus ugh.


 Is the no-polish mandate so the polish won't get contaminated and spread the virus, or is it to give your nails some healing time?  If it's just the contamination issue, there's a solution that will keep brushes away from you but color on your nails:  Nail polish strips!  I tend to prefer polish over strips just because it's cheaper and easier to justify frequent color changes, but if I was in a position where I couldn't wear bottled polish but could still wear color (say, on vacation.  Bottles are potential bombs if they shatter in luggage, plus they take up valuable luggage real estate, especially considering the quart baggie rule for planes, but a few packs of polish strips and remover pads take up almost no room, and they would be a breeze to get through TSA), I would go with strips.  

(OTOH, they *are* a lot more expensive since you're typically looking at $7-$10 a pack, depending on brand.  But they're *fun*, and as soon as the Halloween stuff starts creeping out, I have a feeling I'll be keeping an eye out for sales and coupons in order to stock up for the rest of the year.  I *love* Halloween iconography!)


----------



## invisiblebike

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is the no-polish mandate so the polish won't get contaminated and spread the virus, or is it to give your nails some healing time?  If it's just the contamination issue, there's a solution that will keep brushes away from you but color on your nails:  Nail polish strips!  I tend to prefer polish over strips just because it's cheaper and easier to justify frequent color changes, but if I was in a position where I couldn't wear bottled polish but could still wear color (say, on vacation.  Bottles are potential bombs if they shatter in luggage, plus they take up valuable luggage real estate, especially considering the quart baggie rule for planes, but a few packs of polish strips and remover pads take up almost no room, and they would be a breeze to get through TSA), I would go with strips.
> 
> (OTOH, they *are* a lot more expensive since you're typically looking at $7-$10 a pack, depending on brand.  But they're *fun*, and as soon as the Halloween stuff starts creeping out, I have a feeling I'll be keeping an eye out for sales and coupons in order to stock up for the rest of the year.  I *love* Halloween iconography!)


it's to prevent the spread of infection

lol my dermatologist actually asked me if i ever tried nail polish strips when i pouted at the idea of not being able to wear nail polish.


----------



## DonnaD

So cute!  I love the artwork.  I bought this one the other day (when I had my witchy fit) and I'm think this might be my black for the b&amp;w 31 day challenge.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Testing out Sinful Colors in Whipped from the Leather Luxe collection.  It's a black matte polish and when I was looking at the swatches online it was suggested you could use this as a chalkboard base.  You can use black polish with a matte topcoat but I though this might be an affordable alternative as well.  I then stamped it with designs using my Sinful Colors Snow Me White and then my 3 pastels from my vintage Sinful set in Blue Pastel, Green Pastel and Fuchsia Pastel.  I tried smudging the stamps when I first did it to create less of clean look and more of a drawn on.  I wish I would have hand drawn the designs instead though because I think it would have been neater.  Next time I will do that.  Overall I am pretty happy with it.  I am not overly concerned with wear time because I won't wear it more than a day or two.  I did not use a topcoat of any kind even over the stamping art.

Left hand





Right hand





Overall I think it was a cute and easy way to do something fun!


----------



## DonnaD

Soooooooooooo pretty!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

!

     L-R:  Revlon Moon Candy in Orbit, Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear in Grey Matters, NCLA in As If!


----------



## DonnaD

It's kind of funny but clear nail polish has long been advocated to clear up warts.

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Is the no-polish mandate so the polish won't get contaminated and spread the virus, or is it to give your nails some healing time?  If it's just the contamination issue, there's a solution that will keep brushes away from you but color on your nails:  Nail polish strips!  I tend to prefer polish over strips just because it's cheaper and easier to justify frequent color changes, but if I was in a position where I couldn't wear bottled polish but could still wear color (say, on vacation.  Bottles are potential bombs if they shatter in luggage, plus they take up valuable luggage real estate, especially considering the quart baggie rule for planes, but a few packs of polish strips and remover pads take up almost no room, and they would be a breeze to get through TSA), I would go with strips.  

(OTOH, they *are* a lot more expensive since you're typically looking at $7-$10 a pack, depending on brand.  But they're *fun*, and as soon as the Halloween stuff starts creeping out, I have a feeling I'll be keeping an eye out for sales and coupons in order to stock up for the rest of the year.  I *love* Halloween iconography!)


----------



## nikkimouse

I'm tired of nails breaking and pealing all the time so I'm going to give the nailtiques formula 2 a shot to see if that helps. any hints? tips? success stories? will it still work if I use it as a base coat?


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's have a moment of silence for me because my dermatologist advised me to avoid nail polish until this gross condition I have on my hands and one of my cuticles clears up.
> 
> Okay, the gross condition is WARTS. I could cry.
> 
> I bet I know how I got it. I've been to nail salons that have made me BLEED, and the virus can apparently live in nail polish so YIKES. Be careful, ladies, and bring your own tools and nail polish to the salon.
> 
> I have so many bottles of nail polish that I've only used ONCE and about a dozen that I haven't used at all.
> 
> NAIL POLISH, I WILL MISS YOU.


 Sorry to hear that, hope that clears up soon and you can come back to the colorful world of nail polish.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> !
> 
> L-R:  Revlon Moon Candy in Orbit, Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear in Grey Matters, NCLA in As If!


 That's a beautiful gradient!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Testing out Sinful Colors in Whipped from the Leather Luxe collection.  It's a black matte polish and when I was looking at the swatches online it was suggested you could use this as a chalkboard base.  You can use black polish with a matte topcoat but I though this might be an affordable alternative as well.  I then stamped it with designs using my Sinful Colors Snow Me White and then my 3 pastels from my vintage Sinful set in Blue Pastel, Green Pastel and Fuchsia Pastel.  I tried smudging the stamps when I first did it to create less of clean look and more of a drawn on.  I wish I would have hand drawn the designs instead though because I think it would have been neater.  Next time I will do that.  Overall I am pretty happy with it.  I am not overly concerned with wear time because I won't wear it more than a day or two.  I did not use a topcoat of any kind even over the stamping art.
> 
> Left hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall I think it was a cute and easy way to do something fun!


 Love it, I think I need that collection.


----------



## puffyeyes

film noir from madison street beauty! Im all over this black polish trend.


----------



## wrkreads

I decided I needed to try out new nail polish that I got this week, so I switched to Sweet Tips Nails in Ugly Zombie over black and green. I should have done a nail over white, but forgot when I was doing them.


----------



## barbyechick

I've been on a manicure frenzy! Finally pulled out Bondi Starry Knight and it ended up darker than I expected, I thought it was going to be a shimmery dark navy but in most lighting it looks like a slightly purple black. I added glitter at the top hoping it would pick up more of the blue but have failed lol. I'll probably hold off on this one till winter since I'm still feeling brighter!


----------



## meaganola

Square Hue savanna sundowner.



Two coats plus Seche Vite. I cannot believe how shiny this is: I took the photo in my bathroom, and I can see the DOORWAY reflected in the topcoat.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Glue on nails from Claire's...I absolutely LOVE the design!!


----------



## wrkreads

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Square Hue savanna sundowner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats plus Seche Vite. I cannot believe how shiny this is: I took the photo in my bathroom, and I can see the DOORWAY reflected in the topcoat.


That reflection is crazy. I bet if it was on CSI they'd ID the killer from it!


----------



## Lolo22

> I'm tired of nails breaking and pealing all the time so I'm going to give the nailtiques formula 2 a shot to see if that helps. any hints? tips? success stories? will it still work if I use it as a base coat?


 I've been using it for about a year. It works awesome as a basecoat and I've defintely noticed my nails got stronger after using it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My current look is a dark blue with gold sunburst accent using Essence Sun Kissed in My Sunny Side and Essence Colour &amp; Go in Date in the Moonlight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had such a hard time photographing the blue. It's almost black with bright blue shimmers when the light hits it right.


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started off with Bondi Lady Liberty but I screwed that up with a less than successful geometric mani...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then decided to go with Bondi Midnight Mystery which I &lt;3!


 Love both colors specially Lady Liberty!


----------



## deactivateduser232015

So I know we were talking about this in the ipsy thread, but I found some of my old polishes the other day too. LOL

I mentioned that the OP's polishes must be in great condition and she said thinner fixes all and I can assure y'all that's not true now!

The only one that's probably fixable is the maybelline. The chameleon is completely dry inside. The red morbid polish polish was slightly salveable... but it was goopy and red like real blood it kind of freaked me out. The purple... i took off the lid and the brush fell off. XD; oops. I trired really hard to restore it because it looked gorgeous but the top was surrounded by a circle of polish. I might try again after cleaning off the top but...probably not worth it.

I couldn't even get the black cap to open!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> film noir from madison street beauty! Im all over this black polish trend.


 Cute, I love black polish.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I decided I needed to try out new nail polish that I got this week, so I switched to Sweet Tips Nails in Ugly Zombie over black and green. I should have done a nail over white, but forgot when I was doing them.


 Love the glitter!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been on a manicure frenzy! Finally pulled out Bondi Starry Knight and it ended up darker than I expected, I thought it was going to be a shimmery dark navy but in most lighting it looks like a slightly purple black. I added glitter at the top hoping it would pick up more of the blue but have failed lol. I'll probably hold off on this one till winter since I'm still feeling brighter!


 Nice, I thought it would be more blue but still looks good.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Square Hue savanna sundowner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats plus Seche Vite. I cannot believe how shiny this is: I took the photo in my bathroom, and I can see the DOORWAY reflected in the topcoat.


 Love the shine and that color is gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue on nails from Claire's...I absolutely LOVE the design!!


 That's a gorgeous design!


----------



## nikkimouse

thank you for this I was going to get this color and I wanted it sooo bad but I hate when I dark blue looks black * I'm looking at you zoya indigo* so you saved me some money tonight that being said I think this looks awesome on you. I love the added glitter



> I've been on a manicure frenzy! Finally pulled out Bondi Starry Knight and it ended up darker than I expected, I thought it was going to be a shimmery dark navy but in most lighting it looks like a slightly purple black. I added glitter at the top hoping it would pick up more of the blue but have failed lol. I'll probably hold off on this one till winter since I'm still feeling brighter!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ideal lighting


----------



## DonnaD

I just got this one too.  It's gorgeous!  I haven't tried it yet but I'm going to love it based on your picture!

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Square Hue savanna sundowner.




Two coats plus Seche Vite. I cannot believe how shiny this is: I took the photo in my bathroom, and I can see the DOORWAY reflected in the topcoat.


----------



## sleepykat

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> !
> 
> L-R:  Revlon Moon Candy in Orbit, Sally Hanson Xtreme Wear in Grey Matters, NCLA in As If!


 This is all kinds of fabulous! Great technique and color choices.


----------



## DonnaD

Has anybody used Londontown Lakur?  Lip Factory sent it out twice and I tried one tonight and I am so freakin' in love!  I pulled out the 2nd one to see if maybe it was as good and it was!  Holy stinkin' moly!  Both covered to opaque in one coat and the shine!  Ooooo the shine!  No wonder they're $22 a bottle.  I need them all.  I seriously have never used a better formula polish.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a gorgeous design!


 I saw it and just had to have it even though Claire's nails aren't known for being good quality...but shockingly, the glue is actually some of the best I've ever used,  and because they are made for younger people, they are shorter and are just about the same length as my nails so I think they'll probably stay on really well since they won't get caught on anything.


----------



## lissa1307

ANIME RED NAILS!





Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube


----------



## Marj B

> Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm tired of nails breaking and pealing all the time so I'm going to give the nailtiques formula 2 a shot to see if that helps. any hints? tips? success stories? will it still work if I use it as a base coat?


 I use nail tek foundation 2 which I think is about the same. I always put on 2 coats. It's fine to use as a base coat...at least Nail Tek is because it's also a ridge filler and smoothes out the peelies! I still have a break once in a while and I used to use nail glue and tea bag to repair, now I just glue on a fake nail until it grows out. I get the cheap ones and use good glue. My nails seem to grow faster than they used to. I highly recomend nail tek foundation 2 and to buy it in a multiple pack with free shipping on ebay. I get a 4 pack. So much cheaper than Sally!!


----------



## TracyT

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ANIME RED NAILS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube


 Love 'em! A perfect look for Halloween...


----------



## acostakk

Finally pulled the striping tape out to experiment. I need more practice! These are the 4 best looking, and that's only if you don't look too closely.




Bondi Blue Skies and Sinful Colors Cold Leather


----------



## DonnaD

Very pretty!  Good job.

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally pulled the striping tape out to experiment. I need more practice! These are the 4 best looking, and that's only if you don't look too closely.



Bondi Blue Skies and Sinful Colors Cold Leather


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally pulled the striping tape out to experiment. I need more practice! These are the 4 best looking, and that's only if you don't look too closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi Blue Skies and Sinful Colors Cold Leather


 I love the blue combination! Stripping tape looks really easy, but then it fools you when you start trying to use it! Good job, acostakk!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Just started in the 30 Mani Marathon! Here's my mani for the next few days


----------



## angismith

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just started in the 30 Mani Marathon! Here's my mani for the next few days


 very pretty and early fall at the same time. Love this dotticure, cookie!


----------



## acostakk

> Just started in the 30 Mani Marathon! Here's my mani for the next few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh so pretty!


----------



## jessrose18

Thanks for all the nice compliments on the purple gradient!  I loved it, but it didnt last long I was spray painting today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I got to paint them again!  

Orly Space Cadet with Revlon MoonCandy glitter in Satellite.  What a great duo chrome!  Top is with Flash, Bottom Natural Light.


----------



## jessrose18

Chesire Cookie- that mani is amazing!  nice dotting!


----------



## Christa W

My day 2 nail art challenge manicure.  I am only posting this again because I think it's that flipping cute.  Check out my post under the 31 day challenge for the details about this one.  (short version: This is my cat Link).


----------



## Christa W

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on the purple gradient!  I loved it, but it didnt last long I was spray painting today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I got to paint them again!
> 
> Orly Space Cadet with Revlon MoonCandy glitter in Satellite.  What a great duo chrome!  Top is with Flash, Bottom Natural Light.


 
Stunning!  I love it with the flash!  And you have such pretty nails.


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just started in the 30 Mani Marathon! Here's my mani for the next few days


 *I adore this and may have to steal this idea for the marathon! 



*



> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on the purple gradient!  I loved it, but it didnt last long I was spray painting today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I got to paint them again!
> 
> Orly Space Cadet with Revlon MoonCandy glitter in Satellite.  What a great duo chrome!  Top is with Flash, Bottom Natural Light.


 *A match made in space! I love it! *







> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My day 2 nail art challenge manicure.  I am only posting this again because I think it's that flipping cute.  Check out my post under the 31 day challenge for the details about this one.  (short version: This is my cat Link).


 *Too cute!  &gt; ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />&lt;*


----------



## acostakk

Not doing well this weekend. I couldn't stand the messy results of the striping experiment (thank you DonnaD and angismith for your encouragement. I can't do multi-quotes from the iPad). So I tried this one out:



Mimosa from Lacquer by Lissa. Which is gorgeous, but just a wrong color on my skin tone. Good news for the circular swap group. Fortunately it's a three day weekend so I can try again tomorrow!


----------



## DonnaD

This is my orange mani for day 2 of the 31 day challenge and the 30manis marathon.  I loved it so much, I hated to take it off.  It looked way cool in person.


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *casualconcern* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi Strawberry Fields. Saw this color so many times on this thread, just had to buy it. So pretty!


It's so great! I still have to do an all red mani! I'm definitely completely addicted to Bondi's polishes now.


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got it in one of my boxes but I have yet to try it, I am definitely glad I got it.


Bondi Brick Road is on my nails now with piles of little yellow flowers. It's really nice and bright and worked over a dark colour with two coats. (It's visible with one, but brighter with two).


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i really want to do this or the other challenge..i may need a thread on here...this is literally the only social type media i use.


 I'll join you in posting -only- on the Marathon thread.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But my red is a bit delayed - I couldn't part with the current mani yet. It's great we have 4 days for each, as I fall in love with a look too easily!


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *invisiblebike* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Let's have a moment of silence for me because my dermatologist advised me to avoid nail polish until this gross condition I have on my hands and one of my cuticles clears up.
> 
> Okay, the gross condition is WARTS. I could cry.
> 
> I bet I know how I got it. I've been to nail salons that have made me BLEED, and the virus can apparently live in nail polish so YIKES. Be careful, ladies, and bring your own tools and nail polish to the salon.
> 
> I have so many bottles of nail polish that I've only used ONCE and about a dozen that I haven't used at all.
> 
> NAIL POLISH, I WILL MISS YOU.


I'm so sorry you have to deal with this! I hope your dermatologist is helping you get rid of them and clear the virus as much as possible. Eating and sleeping well, reducing stress, and taking care of yourself will go a long way to helping with it too! All the best!


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I started off with Bondi Lady Liberty but I screwed that up with a less than successful geometric mani...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then decided to go with Bondi Midnight Mystery which I &lt;3!


 These both look so great, and I always wonder whether those "messed up" manis are also super. Your "messed up" might be my "masterpiece".




And I had to look closely at your Midnight Mystery - it is the only one of that group I don't have, and yes, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Monika1

> Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glue on nails from Claire's...I absolutely LOVE the design!!


 I agree; that is a really incredible design! It gives me an Arizona desert feel.


----------



## MissTrix

*My red mani for the 30 Mani Marathon some of us are doing...*





*A England Rose Bower with Spectraflair top coat **

_*now with moar kitteh noez!_


----------



## MimiJoy

Illamasqua Raindrops. Love it!


----------



## Jessismith

Love this! So cute!



> ANIME RED NAILS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube


----------



## Jessismith

Very pretty!!



> Just started in the 30 Mani Marathon! Here's my mani for the next few days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> *My red mani for the 30 Mani Marathon some of us are doing...*
> 
> *A England Rose Bower with Spectraflair top coat ** _*now with moar kitteh noez!_ Lol. Lovely nails. Adorable nose!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ANIME RED NAILS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube


 Amazing design love it.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Finally pulled the striping tape out to experiment. I need more practice! These are the 4 best looking, and that's only if you don't look too closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bondi Blue Skies and Sinful Colors Cold Leather


 Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Just started in the 30 Mani Marathon! Here's my mani for the next few days


 Wow Cookie Im in love with that mani!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Thanks for all the nice compliments on the purple gradient!  I loved it, but it didnt last long I was spray painting today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I got to paint them again!
> 
> Orly Space Cadet with Revlon MoonCandy glitter in Satellite.  What a great duo chrome!  Top is with Flash, Bottom Natural Light.


 Pretty!


----------



## CheshireCookie

> Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> very pretty and early fall at the same time. Love this dotticure, cookie!





> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh so pretty!





> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *I adore this and may have to steal this idea for the marathon!
> 
> 
> 
> *





> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Very pretty!!





> Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow Cookie Im in love with that mani!


 Thank you very much everyone! It was something new and fun for me, it definitely evolved a bit during the process LOL


----------



## Jessismith

Sally Hansen Blazing Sunset


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My day 2 nail art challenge manicure.  I am only posting this again because I think it's that flipping cute.  Check out my post under the 31 day challenge for the details about this one.  (short version: This is my cat Link).


 Adorable!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Not doing well this weekend. I couldn't stand the messy results of the striping experiment (thank you DonnaD and angismith for your encouragement. I can't do multi-quotes from the iPad). So I tried this one out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mimosa from Lacquer by Lissa. Which is gorgeous, but just a wrong color on my skin tone. Good news for the circular swap group. Fortunately it's a three day weekend so I can try again tomorrow!


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my orange mani for day 2 of the 31 day challenge and the 30manis marathon.  I loved it so much, I hated to take it off.  It looked way cool in person.


 Love it!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *My red mani for the 30 Mani Marathon some of us are doing...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *A England Rose Bower with Spectraflair top coat **
> 
> _*now with moar kitteh noez!_


 Love the mani &amp; the kitty photo bomb!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sally Hansen Blazing Sunset


 Lovely color!


----------



## wrkreads

> Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ANIME RED NAILS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailtini bloody mary lined with sally hanson black out and accented with salon perfect sugar cube


These are awesomely adorable!


----------



## Emuhlyy

I'm a total nail polish newbie and painted my nails for the first time in MONTHS.  I just think it's always a pain, I suck at it, and I always mess them up 5 minutes after I've painted them. 





Anywho, I'm wearing a Zoya polish that I got in my Ipsy bag.  It's the mint colored one - I can't find the name of it on their website(edit: it's called Neely.)  I'm not really a huge fan of it, I'm just trying to get some practice until my Bondi nail polishes arrive! =D


----------



## donutbaby

This week's nails:  another jelly sandwich (I'm obsessed!)  This time with Zoya's Frida &amp; Electra =)  

(I also really need to dig up my camera and stop using my crummy phone because they look so much prettier in "real life"!)


----------



## MissTrix

> Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Sally Hansen Blazing Sunset


 What a gorgeous color! Your nails look lovely!


----------



## pinkgemini

Orly Fantasea


----------



## barbyechick

> Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is my orange mani for day 2 of the 31 day challenge and the 30manis marathon.  I loved it so much, I hated to take it off.  It looked way cool in person.


 so pretty!


----------



## birdiebijou

No Place Like Home by Fergie for Wet n Wild. I had a coupon so it was only a few bucks and believe it or not, I didn't have a single red polish in my collection! This is three thin coats - I really like it.


----------



## acostakk

> No Place Like Home by Fergie for Wet n Wild. I had a coupon so it was only a few bucks and believe it or not, I didn't have a single red polish in my collection! This is three thin coats - I really like it.


 That is nice. I was eyeing it the other day, but I have roughly 20 variations on red, so had to restrain myself.


----------



## DonnaD

_I love this colour and it looks great on you!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen Blazing Sunset


----------



## meaganola

For probably the next three days (it depends on how drained I am tomorrow/Wednesday night after month-end coupled with holiday weekend recovery), I'm going with OPI Alcatraz... Rocks. Â Weird, sparkly, many-colored, and easy to touch up. Â And also pretty much impossible for me to capture accurately in photos. ETA: But here's an attempt. Please excuse the sloppy edges. This was just to show the contrast between bottle and nail color, in case anyone picked up the bottle and thought, "This looks nothing like the swatches! This is clearly mislabeled." Nope, it just looks a lot different once dry.


----------



## wrkreads

> Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm a total nail polish newbie and painted my nails for the first time in MONTHS.  I just think it's always a pain, I suck at it, and I always mess them up 5 minutes after I've painted them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho, I'm wearing a Zoya polish that I got in my Ipsy bag.  It's the mint colored one - I can't find the name of it on their website(edit: it's called Neely.)  I'm not really a huge fan of it, I'm just trying to get some practice until my Bondi nail polishes arrive! =D


Try a fast dry top coat. It makes everything so much better. I know lots of people swear by Seche Vite, but I've never tried it. Essie Go To Go or Sally Hansen Insta-Dri are both good. I'm trying out Revlon Quick Dry right now, but I'm not overly impressed yet.


----------



## wrkreads

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For probably the next three days (it depends on how drained I am tomorrow/Wednesday night after month-end coupled with holiday weekend recovery), I'm going with OPI Alcatraz... Rocks.  Weird, sparkly, many-colored, and easy to touch up.  And also pretty much impossible for me to capture accurately in photos.
> 
> ETA: But here's an attempt. Please excuse the sloppy edges. This was just to show the contrast between bottle and nail color, in case anyone picked up the bottle and thought, "This looks nothing like the swatches! This is clearly mislabeled." Nope, it just looks a lot different once dry.


That is quite the difference, but still very cool on your nails.


----------



## wrkreads

I got bored and tried a new swirl technique using the Nubar in Hot Pink that I got in my BB5 August box. I like the pink, it's surprisingly bright and opaque on its own, and seems to dry to a semi-matte finish.


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This week's nails:  another jelly sandwich (I'm obsessed!)  This time with Zoya's Frida &amp; Electra =)
> 
> (I also really need to dig up my camera and stop using my crummy phone because they look so much prettier in "real life"!)


 So pretty!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orly Fantasea


 So cute!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Place Like Home by Fergie for Wet n Wild. I had a coupon so it was only a few bucks and believe it or not, I didn't have a single red polish in my collection! This is three thin coats - I really like it.


 Cute red!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> For probably the next three days (it depends on how drained I am tomorrow/Wednesday night after month-end coupled with holiday weekend recovery), I'm going with OPI Alcatraz... Rocks.  Weird, sparkly, many-colored, and easy to touch up.  And also pretty much impossible for me to capture accurately in photos.
> 
> ETA: But here's an attempt. Please excuse the sloppy edges. This was just to show the contrast between bottle and nail color, in case anyone picked up the bottle and thought, "This looks nothing like the swatches! This is clearly mislabeled." Nope, it just looks a lot different once dry.


 Love this color!


----------



## JC327

> Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got bored and tried a new swirl technique using the Nubar in Hot Pink that I got in my BB5 August box. I like the pink, it's surprisingly bright and opaque on its own, and seems to dry to a semi-matte finish.


 The swirl came out great as did the rest of your nails.


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks gals!



> What a gorgeous color! Your nails look lovely!Â





> _I love this colour and it looks great on you!_





> Lovely color!


----------



## Emuhlyy

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Try a fast dry top coat. It makes everything so much better. I know lots of people swear by Seche Vite, but I've never tried it. Essie Go To Go or Sally Hansen Insta-Dri are both good. I'm trying out Revlon Quick Dry right now, but I'm not overly impressed yet.

I've heard so many things about the Seche Vite that I've definitely got to give it a try.  I looked for it the last time I had to go to Wal-Mart, but of course they didn't have it!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've heard so many things about the Seche Vite that I've definitely got to give it a try.  I looked for it the last time I had to go to Wal-Mart, but of course they didn't have it!
It's the best! Drys all layers of nail polish. Put it on when the polish is still wet. I saw some at my Walmart......it was over $8!! It's cheaper than that at Sally's but my next bottle is going to be from ebay. You can get the large professional refill bottle and the regular size bottle. Use and refill...Great! In the interim though I got Nutra Nail top coat. You have to apply after your nails have dried a couple of minutes but my it is so shiny! Very durable too, and it dries in about a minute.It was less than $3.


----------



## Emuhlyy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the best! Drys all layers of nail polish. Put it on when the polish is still wet. I saw some at my Walmart......it was over $8!! It's cheaper than that at Sally's but my next bottle is going to be from ebay. You can get the large professional refill bottle and the regular size bottle. Use and refill...Great! In the interim though I got Nutra Nail top coat. You have to apply after your nails have dried a couple of minutes but my it is so shiny! Very durable too, and it dries in about a minute.It was less than $3.

This is why I love Makeuptalk!



Thanks for the suggestions - I need all I can get!  Definitely will pick some up on my next shopping trip.


----------



## mama2358

> Thanks for all the nice compliments on the purple gradient! Â I loved it, but it didnt last long I was spray painting today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â But I got to paint them again! Â  Orly Space Cadet with Revlon MoonCandy glitter in Satellite. Â What a great duo chrome! Â Top is with Flash, Bottom Natural Light.


 I love that color! I'm gonna have to pick that one up!


----------



## mama2358

My 6 yo is gonna love this one, mint Oreo blizzards are his fave. Bondi Lady Liberty with Icing Mint Choco Chip accents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the best! Drys all layers of nail polish. Put it on when the polish is still wet. I saw some at my Walmart......it was over $8!! It's cheaper than that at Sally's but my next bottle is going to be from ebay. You can get the large professional refill bottle and the regular size bottle. Use and refill...Great! In the interim though I got Nutra Nail top coat. You have to apply after your nails have dried a couple of minutes but my it is so shiny! Very durable too, and it dries in about a minute.It was less than $3.
Right now at Sally's if you buy one Seche Vite top coat you get a Seche base coat free


----------



## DonnaD

I was just there tonight and got some.  And the Orlys are on sale too.  I picked up Sweet Peacock.  Oh so shiny!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now at Sally's if you buy one Seche Vite top coat you get a Seche base coat free


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I was just there tonight and got some.  And the Orlys are on sale too.  I picked up Sweet Peacock.  Oh so shiny!!!

Have you ever used their base coat before?  I don't need any Seche Vite but I suppose I could always stock up and have an extra bottle on hand.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's the best! Drys all layers of nail polish. Put it on when the polish is still wet. I saw some at my Walmart......it was over $8!! It's cheaper than that at Sally's but my next bottle is going to be from ebay. You can get the large professional refill bottle and the regular size bottle. Use and refill...Great! In the interim though I got Nutra Nail top coat. You have to apply after your nails have dried a couple of minutes but my it is so shiny! Very durable too, and it dries in about a minute.It was less than $3.

This is why I love Makeuptalk!



Thanks for the suggestions - I need all I can get!  Definitely will pick some up on my next shopping trip.

I love Seche Vite! Just beware--it stinks, and look up tips online for preventing shrinkage with it. But it looks like glass when it dries, and you can polish your nails and then go to bed. Poshe is also amazing, but I wouldn't put it on while the polish is wet.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I'm not crazy about the seche clear base coat...but I looooovvveee seche vite top coat, great stuff.


----------



## carolannfud

I'm wearing Orly Quite Contrary Berry. I find Orly and OPI the best although I have been trying China Glaze recently. Nail polish in Aus is expensive. All the brands I've mentioned are $20 a bottle. I nearly always wear nail polish all year round and toe polish in summer. I hate chips also and as soon as it starts chipping I take it off. I am always looking for the perfect mail polish and topcoat to stop the chipping. If I can get 3-4 days with no chips that's good for me!


----------



## Christa W

This is Hit Polish in Bobbin' For Apples from the fall 2013 mystery grab bag I got yesterday.  This polish reminds me of fall in my home state of Wisconsin.  It literally looks like she just ran outside, yanked a bunch of leaves off the trees, ground them up and sprinkled them into her base.  I don't normally find myself drawn to something like this but I love it.  I chose to put it over Sinful Colors Satin which is the perfect nude shade for me.  I can't wait to layer it over other colors as well. 





Here's a bottle shot.





I also found it funny that this contains the first 4 colors of the challenge and I am wearing them all at once!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is Hit Polish in Bobbin' For Apples from the fall 2013 mystery grab bag I got yesterday.  This polish reminds me of fall in my home state of Wisconsin.  It literally looks like she just ran outside, yanked a bunch of leaves off the trees, ground them up and sprinkled them into her base.  I don't normally find myself drawn to something like this but I love it.  I chose to put it over Sinful Colors Satin which is the perfect nude shade for me.  I can't wait to layer it over other colors as well. 





Here's a bottle shot.





I also found it funny that this contains the first 4 colors of the challenge and I am wearing them all at once!
That is gorgeous! Definitely fall in a bottle!


----------



## MissTrix

Orange mani for the 30 Mani Marathon...





First attempt at doing flames using Revlon Charismatic, Bondi Chasing the Sun, Nailtini MaiTai, and Zoya Destiny, Channing, and Maria-Luisa.


----------



## NotTheMama

> This is Hit Polish in Bobbin' For Apples from the fall 2013 mystery grab bag I got yesterday.Â  This polish reminds me of fall in my home state of Wisconsin.Â  It literally looks like she just ran outside, yanked a bunch of leaves off the trees, ground them up and sprinkled them into her base.Â  I don't normally find myself drawn to something like this but I love it.Â  I chose to put it over Sinful Colors Satin which is the perfect nude shade for me.Â  I can't wait to layer it over other colors as well.Â
> 
> Here's a bottle shot.
> 
> I also found it funny that this contains the first 4 colors of the challenge and I am wearing them all at once!


 I love that...I ordered the grab bag, too, but I ordered the Willie Wonka one too, so mine hasn't shipped yet. I hope I get some good ones like that in my grab bag!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love that...I ordered the grab bag, too, but I ordered the Willie Wonka one too, so mine hasn't shipped yet. I hope I get some good ones like that in my grab bag!!

I wasn't going to post in case someone didn't get theirs yet, hope I didn't spoil it too much!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I wasn't going to post in case someone didn't get theirs yet, hope I didn't spoil it too much!!


 Not at all!! I love seeing polishes, and I'm not much for surprises anyway!! I love grab bags, but I like sneak peeks even better!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My 6 yo is gonna love this one, mint Oreo blizzards are his fave. Bondi Lady Liberty with Icing Mint Choco Chip accents.




Lady Liberty is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is Hit Polish in Bobbin' For Apples from the fall 2013 mystery grab bag I got yesterday.  This polish reminds me of fall in my home state of Wisconsin.  It literally looks like she just ran outside, yanked a bunch of leaves off the trees, ground them up and sprinkled them into her base.  I don't normally find myself drawn to something like this but I love it.  I chose to put it over Sinful Colors Satin which is the perfect nude shade for me.  I can't wait to layer it over other colors as well.





Here's a bottle shot.





I also found it funny that this contains the first 4 colors of the challenge and I am wearing them all at once!
That's a beautiful glitter perfect for fall.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Orange mani for the 30 Mani Marathon...





First attempt at doing flames using Revlon Charismatic, Bondi Chasing the Sun, Nailtini MaiTai, and Zoya Destiny, Channing, and Maria-Luisa.
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

KleanKolor chunky holo scarlet


----------



## jordiemac3

I received my Julep box yesterday and decided to put on Candice which is a brown with a gold shimmer, perfect for fall!


----------



## Momsgotmail

Julep Daria (medium gray/slate) and NCLA Lavender-


----------



## DeSha

Just a simple manicure (still need to clean it up and tidy edges). Color is Top Of The Rock by Bondi.


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My 6 yo is gonna love this one, mint Oreo blizzards are his fave. Bondi Lady Liberty with Icing Mint Choco Chip accents.




Looks like a tiffany blue-and almost like robins eggs with the accent!  I love the Lady Liberty color.  Going on my wish list.


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like a tiffany blue-and almost like robins eggs with the accent!  I love the Lady Liberty color.  Going on my wish list.
That is a gorgeous color. Lady Liberty is on sale on Bondi's website for $8 (originally $12.50) in case you are interested in buying a few of Bondi's colors at the same time.


----------



## DonnaD

Seche Clear is my everyday topcoat.  Its been the only one I use for about 6 months now.  It works for me..

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have you ever used their base coat before?  I don't need any Seche Vite but I suppose I could always stock up and have an extra bottle on hand.


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not crazy about the seche clear base coat...but I looooovvveee seche vite top coat, great stuff.
I just bought some Seche Vite Top Coat and was wondering how best not to have shrinkage which I keep hearing of.


----------



## DonnaD

Put on a second coat the next day.  I haven't personally ever had a problem with shrinking.  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jordiemac3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just bought some Seche Vite Top Coat and was wondering how best not to have shrinkage which I keep hearing of.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Daria (medium gray/slate) and NCLA Lavender-
Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









Just a simple manicure (still need to clean it up and tidy edges). Color is Top Of The Rock by Bondi.
So pretty!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









Just a simple manicure (still need to clean it up and tidy edges). Color is Top Of The Rock by Bondi.
i love top of the rock! its so pretty, i love it so much i've bought it twice...since i broke my first bottle,lol.

anyway, it looks great on you!


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i love top of the rock! its so pretty, i love it so much i've bought it twice...since i broke my first bottle,lol.

anyway, it looks great on you!


Thank you! It is a very unique color. I remember your post about breaking your bottle, so I am glad that you got a new one! Can't wait to see your mani.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now at Sally's if you buy one Seche Vite top coat you get a Seche base coat free
I got that deal once and tell ya what, the base coat sucks. I guess that's why they give it free. It peeled and was terrible,I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got that deal once and tell ya what, the base coat sucks. I guess that's why they give it free. It peeled and was terrible,I couldn't believe it.

That's what I was wanting to know.  I got the Nail Tek II base coat free awhile back for buying 2 china glaze polishes.  It's kinda meh so I am looking for a new base coat.


----------



## nanutter

Digging a beautiful clear nail hardener on natural nails. Letting them grow a little and then shopping for a new color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always bite my nails on airplanes or when I'm nervous... gotta get them back in shape.


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Digging a beautiful clear nail hardener on natural nails. Letting them grow a little and then shopping for a new color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I always bite my nails on airplanes or when I'm nervous... gotta get them back in shape. 




What's the brand name of the hardener? I am sadly a stress biter and need to get mine in better shape before I can even think about posting photos of them on here. Yours look so nice!


----------



## nanutter

beauty secrets hardener that i bought at sally beauty supply a year or so ago.


----------



## NotTheMama

These are some indies I got in my recent grab bags. The purple is Darling Diva polish Shameena and the glitter is Polish Addict Dr Franken. I was in a rush, but I think they turned out cute.


----------



## Jessismith

Celebrating my sis's birthday month with this deep sapphire navy mani -- on my new shorties! OPI Russian Navy -- a fall/winter favorite!


----------



## jessrose18

Gelish Runway for the Money


----------



## jessrose18

Maybelline Vintage Leather Mod Moss


----------



## barbyechick

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Vintage Leather Mod Moss









great color, love the matte finish!


----------



## jessrose18

Yes, these are all from today!  Trying out my new Fall Greens, I settled on Zoya Hunter with Essie Beyond Cozy accent.


----------



## Emuhlyy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Celebrating my sis's birthday month with this deep sapphire navy mani -- on my new shorties!

OPI Russian Navy -- a fall/winter favorite!






Looove that color!


----------



## meaganola

I dug into my collection for...



MAC Rainy Day. The perfect rainy September color. (ETA: Yikes, the edges of those nails are *bad*! But it's such a gorgeous color I have to share, and it's too late in the evening for me to redo them.) (As a side note, man, I'm going to have to chop these babies down this weekend. They're starting to interfere with my typing, and if they get much longer, they'll probably start breaking off anyway. And it's just as well because then I can wear some of my dark colors like Square Hue Swahili Charm and the other colors from the same MAC collection as Rainy Day!)


----------



## FunAtTheCircus

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Celebrating my sis's birthday month with this deep sapphire navy mani -- on my new shorties!

OPI Russian Navy -- a fall/winter favorite!





This is sooo beautiful... just went on my amazon wish list.

I'm wearing Essie's new Fall 2013 color the lace is on.

I just took off Essie's Pink Diamond and before that Orly's cotton candy.


----------



## DonnaD

I've never had a problem with it at all.  It's funny how people's chemistries react differently to polishes.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got that deal once and tell ya what, the base coat sucks. I guess that's why they give it free. It peeled and was terrible,I couldn't believe it.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Celebrating my sis's birthday month with this deep sapphire navy mani -- on my new shorties!

OPI Russian Navy -- a fall/winter favorite!






Love the colour! Very vampy fall.


----------



## CheshireCookie

I created this mani for the 30 Mani Marathon



Mani #2 - Orange Nails


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





These are some indies I got in my recent grab bags. The purple is Darling Diva polish Shameena and the glitter is Polish Addict Dr Franken. I was in a rush, but I think they turned out cute.

Love that glitter!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Celebrating my sis's birthday month with this deep sapphire navy mani -- on my new shorties!

OPI Russian Navy -- a fall/winter favorite!






That's a gorgeous navy!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gelish Runway for the Money








pretty green


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Vintage Leather Mod Moss









Love the matte finish.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, these are all from today!  Trying out my new Fall Greens, I settled on Zoya Hunter with Essie Beyond Cozy accent.









Zoya hunter is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I dug into my collection for...



MAC Rainy Day. The perfect rainy September color. (ETA: Yikes, the edges of those nails are *bad*! But it's such a gorgeous color I have to share, and it's too late in the evening for me to redo them.)

(As a side note, man, I'm going to have to chop these babies down this weekend. They're starting to interfere with my typing, and if they get much longer, they'll probably start breaking off anyway. And it's just as well because then I can wear some of my dark colors like Square Hue Swahili Charm and the other colors from the same MAC collection as Rainy Day!)

That's a pretty color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I created this mani for the 30 Mani Marathon



Mani #2 - Orange Nails








 love it.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I dug into my collection for...



MAC Rainy Day. The perfect rainy September color. (ETA: Yikes, the edges of those nails are *bad*! But it's such a gorgeous color I have to share, and it's too late in the evening for me to redo them.)

(As a side note, man, I'm going to have to chop these babies down this weekend. They're starting to interfere with my typing, and if they get much longer, they'll probably start breaking off anyway. And it's just as well because then I can wear some of my dark colors like Square Hue Swahili Charm and the other colors from the same MAC collection as Rainy Day!)

I like that color!

I hate it when my nails interfere with my typing, lol. I'm an accountant and mine issue is my 10-key. I have to keep my nails fairly short during busy season. My nails are odd in that the middle fingernail never grows much past the tip of my finger, but the rest grow like crazy. It's also more round and gets fanned out as it grows. The other nails are more normal longish ovals. It's always bothered me.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I created this mani for the 30 Mani Marathon



Mani #2 - Orange Nails





I love your tiger nails. So cute.


----------



## wrkreads

I did a jelly sandwich with stamping and glitter. I hate that Konad special black always smears, but like the slightly muted look that the sandwich gives.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I dug into my collection for...



MAC Rainy Day. The perfect rainy September color. (ETA: Yikes, the edges of those nails are *bad*! But it's such a gorgeous color I have to share, and it's too late in the evening for me to redo them.)

(As a side note, man, I'm going to have to chop these babies down this weekend. They're starting to interfere with my typing, and if they get much longer, they'll probably start breaking off anyway. And it's just as well because then I can wear some of my dark colors like Square Hue Swahili Charm and the other colors from the same MAC collection as Rainy Day!)


I always know it's time to trim them down when they interfere with my smart phone typing and I have to turn my finger sideways to get the letters to come up.  I starting using a glass file because I heard that was better and that helps me keep them manageable.  (unless I do hard manual labor then no matter what they are gone)


----------



## Monika1

Bondi Fool's, Strawberry Fields, Horny Mistress; Deborah Lippmann Big Red Machine; and Revlon Cherries in the Snow for the 30 Mani's Marathon. Sadly it'll have to come off for the next one.


----------



## alpina0560

Deborah Lippmann Billionaire.



Looks black but it's such a pretty olive green!


----------



## tasertag

> Yes, these are all from today! Â Trying out my new Fall Greens, I settled on Zoya Hunter with Essie Beyond Cozy accent.


 I saw Zoya post this in their instagram and I've decided to add it to my wishlist. I'm searching for "the" hunter green but everything I buy is too vampy! But with this on you I think it might be the right shade.


----------



## tasertag

Who matches their nail color to their pants?! This girl does!!!


----------



## jordiemac3

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who matches their nail color to their pants?! This girl does!!!





What nail polish is that? I have pants that would match perfectly with it as well!


----------



## tasertag

> What nail polish is that? I have pants that would match perfectly with it as well!


 piCture POlish Honey Dew


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who matches their nail color to their pants?! This girl does!!!





This made me smile!  I love both the pants and the polish!!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *donutbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This week's nails:  another jelly sandwich (I'm obsessed!)  This time with Zoya's Frida &amp; Electra =)  

(I also really need to dig up my camera and stop using my crummy phone because they look so much prettier in "real life"!)

Love this jelly sandwich.  I have Zoya Frida too, it's awesome.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I did a jelly sandwich with stamping and glitter. I hate that Konad special black always smears, but like the slightly muted look that the sandwich gives.

Pretty!


----------



## OiiO

I haven't posted here in a while, but I decided to participate in the 31DA2013 so I have some catching up to do. Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Helen1978

New to this,But i said id give it a go,Got my nails done in a salon in maynooth called Sandys Secrets,I think it was called Gellish,Was my first time getting them done,Id highly recommand this palce www.sandysecretsbeautysalon.ie


----------



## Helen1978

New to this,But i said id give it a go,Got my nails done in a salon in maynooth called Sandys Secrets,I think it was called Gellish,Was my first time getting them done,Id highly recommand this palce www.sandysecretsbeautysalon.ie


----------



## LyndaV

This is such a gorgeous combination, although the photo shows a bit darker than it actually is. This is A-England Galahad with Hare Oceans of Alloys. The glitter is gold and copper


----------



## Christa W

Ah too excited to stamp straight!  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in my very favorite shade Orchid Express over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with QA-4 plate from Ninja Polish.  I suppose it's a bonus Violet mani for today since I already did evil minions!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bondi Fool's, Strawberry Fields, Horny Mistress; Deborah Lippmann Big Red Machine; and Revlon Cherries in the Snow for the 30 Mani's Marathon. Sadly it'll have to come off for the next one.








Love all the colors you used.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Deborah Lippmann Billionaire. 



Looks black but it's such a pretty olive green!

cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who matches their nail color to their pants?! This girl does!!!





That's so adorable, love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't posted here in a while, but I decided to participate in the 31DA2013 so I have some catching up to do. Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













































Amazing manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LyndaV* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






This is such a gorgeous combination, although the photo shows a bit darker than it actually is. This is A-England Galahad with Hare Oceans of Alloys. The glitter is gold and copper

Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah too excited to stamp straight!  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in my very favorite shade Orchid Express over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with QA-4 plate from Ninja Polish.  I suppose it's a bonus Violet mani for today since I already did evil minions!




The nerd in me loves this!


----------



## tasertag

> Ah too excited to stamp straight!Â  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in my very favorite shade Orchid Express over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with QA-4 plate from Ninja Polish.Â  I suppose it's a bonus Violet mani for today since I already did evil minions!


 THIS. IS. AWESOME.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


THIS. IS. AWESOME.


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The nerd in me loves this!


Thank you ladies!  I did this as a test for the plate to make sure it worked.  I can't wait to actually sit down with some time and do it up right!.  This is what the plate looks like..


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing manis!
Thank you!


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I created this mani for the 30 Mani Marathon



Mani #2 - Orange Nails




This is actually so skilled! AMAZING! Can't wait to see what other looks you create for the 30 Mani Marathon

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, these are all from today!  Trying out my new Fall Greens, I settled on Zoya Hunter with Essie Beyond Cozy accent.








This look is right up my alley! Love the green (perfect for fall!) and green with silver is a great combo!


----------



## KittenZ

I'm wearing Ruby Slippers by Ulta!


----------



## DonnaD

This is for the 31dc day 6.  The base is one of the two Londtontown Lakurs I have that I was raving about in an earlier post.  On top of that is Lush Lilac by Madison Street and then Purple Monarch, also by Madison Street.  Then I used plastic wrap to lift some of the top two coats.  I'm liking this one a lot.


----------



## angismith

_[SIZE=x-small]I am soooo FAR BEHIND on this thread. I just read fast and grabbed a few to comment on. I don't mean to leave anybody out ... every manicure was beautiful and so nice to see the pre-fall colors starting to pop up ....[/SIZE]_

_[SIZE=x-small]Meagan, this is the exact same problem I am having with Julep's Reece this month. What's in the bottle looks so very different from what my finished nail looks like. Frustrating, in my case.[/SIZE]_

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For probably the next three days (it depends on how drained I am tomorrow/Wednesday night after month-end coupled with holiday weekend recovery), I'm going with OPI Alcatraz... Rocks.  Weird, sparkly, many-colored, and easy to touch up.  And also pretty much impossible for me to capture accurately in photos.

ETA: But here's an attempt. Please excuse the sloppy edges. This was just to show the contrast between bottle and nail color, in case anyone picked up the bottle and thought, "This looks nothing like the swatches! This is clearly mislabeled." Nope, it just looks a lot different once dry.




_Emuhlyy, _

_Try ordering Seche Vite online or picking up at Sally Beauty Supply. I've never seen it in our Walmart._

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've heard so many things about the Seche Vite that I've definitely got to give it a try.  I looked for it the last time I had to go to Wal-Mart, but of course they didn't have it!

_Christa W, _

_I have never used SV's standard base coat, but I prefer their ridge-filling base coat to Deborah Lippmann's. A very good product!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Have you ever used their base coat before?  I don't need any Seche Vite but I suppose I could always stock up and have an extra bottle on hand.

_MissTrix, great job on the flames. I immediately thought of Johnny Cash's "Ring of Fire"._

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Orange mani for the 30 Mani Marathon...





First attempt at doing flames using Revlon Charismatic, Bondi Chasing the Sun, Nailtini MaiTai, and Zoya Destiny, Channing, and Maria-Luisa.

_DeSha, this is a very classy manicure, esp. with your skin tone! Love it!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









Just a simple manicure (still need to clean it up and tidy edges). Color is Top Of The Rock by Bondi.

_Jessi, if these are your "shorties", I am very envious! Mine never get longer than this! And the navy nails are spot-on for September._

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Celebrating my sis's birthday month with this deep sapphire navy mani -- on my new shorties!

OPI Russian Navy -- a fall/winter favorite!






_Cookie, if you are not a nail tech, you have good talent going to waste .... these tiger stripes are to ROAR for!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I created this mani for the 30 Mani Marathon



Mani #2 - Orange Nails





_Vy, have you checked out Deborah Lippmann's Jewel Heist for Fall 2013? It has a beautiful emerald in it. Also, Bondi Fall 2013 has an emerald that is GORGEOUS, too!!!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I saw Zoya post this in their instagram and I've decided to add it to my wishlist. I'm searching for "the" hunter green but everything I buy is too vampy! But with this on you I think it might be the right shade.

_I do, Vy, I do! Great match and I love this color..._

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who matches their nail color to their pants?! This girl does!!!





_OiiO, what can one say about your work? It is pure art! And always fabulously done!!!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't posted here in a while, but I decided to participate in the 31DA2013 so I have some catching up to do. Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />














































_Donna, another great plastic wrap manicure. I will have to look for a tutorial for this ... it looks perfect with the two posts that I've seen of yours!_

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is for the 31dc day 6.  The base is one of the two Londtontown Lakurs I have that I was raving about in an earlier post.  On top of that is Lush Lilac by Madison Street and then Purple Monarch, also by Madison Street.  Then I used plastic wrap to lift some of the top two coats.  I'm liking this one a lot.





*Final Word: I will try to keep up better next week! And whoever posted the link in the Bondi group for how to do a manicure, could you post that link on here for Emuhly? That was an easy-to-fall, basic manicure practices that a beginner like her could use.*

*Missed you all! *

*Angi*


----------



## OiiO

Thank you, Angi!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

*Final Word: I will try to keep up better next week! And whoever posted the link in the Bondi group for how to do a manicure, could you post that link on here for Emuhly? That was an easy-to-fall, basic manicure practices that a beginner like her could use.*

*Missed you all! *

*Angi*
Uh, just when you take your time and try not to make mistakes you see an epic screw-up. This sentence should have said "...easy-to-*follow*, basic manicure practices that a beginner..." LOL!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 love it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love your tiger nails. So cute.


Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is actually so skilled! AMAZING! Can't wait to see what other looks you create for the 30 Mani Marathon


Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Cookie, if you are not a nail tech, you have good talent going to waste .... these tiger stripes are to ROAR for!_

Thank you so much ladies! and Angi, you're too sweet


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who matches their nail color to their pants?! This girl does!!!





LOVE IT! Such a fantastic color!





Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't posted here in a while, but I decided to participate in the 31DA2013 so I have some catching up to do. Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />














































Positively STUNNING as usual OiiO!



You should totally still share them in our 30 Mani Marathon thread! They are too gorgeous!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah too excited to stamp straight!  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in my very favorite shade Orchid Express over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with QA-4 plate from Ninja Polish.  I suppose it's a bonus Violet mani for today since I already did evil minions!





My Hubby looked over my shoulder while I was looking at this and said: HEEEEEEY, I like THAT mani! LOL Super cute, I love it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is for the 31dc day 6.  The base is one of the two Londtontown Lakurs I have that I was raving about in an earlier post.  On top of that is Lush Lilac by Madison Street and then Purple Monarch, also by Madison Street.  Then I used plastic wrap to lift some of the top two coats.  I'm liking this one a lot.





That is STUNNING! What a fantastic method, I've never tried it before!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah too excited to stamp straight!  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in my very favorite shade Orchid Express over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with QA-4 plate from Ninja Polish.  I suppose it's a bonus Violet mani for today since I already did evil minions!





i just ordered a stamping set...i think i NEED this plate too...lol...my inner nerd is smiling ear to ear.


----------



## lilsxkitten

> I haven't posted here in a while, but I decided to participate in the 31DA2013 so I have some catching up to do. Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Extras (Picture heavy)





Spoiler: Extras (Picture heavy)



Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love all the colors you used.
Thank-you so much Jay!


----------



## lilsxkitten

Saw this on FB this week, thought I would recreate it:


----------



## lissa1307

this is my head start on tomorrow's b&amp;w for the 31 day challenge. i did them tonight cause it's my son's bday tomorrow and i'll be too busy for nails,lol.

salon perfect sugar cube,sally hanson xtreme wear black out and a few random silver round studs.

i smeared it with topcoat a little but you cant tell in person,so i'm not fixing it since it's only going to be on a day and quite frankly i feel like crap and don't want to,lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

No pic right now since I'm too lazy to take one and upload it, but tonight my Claire's nails came off (I noticed one was lifting a bit, so I just took them all off -- it's been just about a week anyway since I put them on last Saturday night), and my nails are now orange -- JulieG Tangerine Dream.


----------



## sleepykat

> No pic right now since I'm too lazy to take one and upload it, but tonight my Claire's nails came off (I noticed one was lifting a bit, so I just took them all off -- it's been just about a week anyway since I put them on last Saturday night), and my nails are now orange -- JulieG Tangerine Dream.Â


 That's a good amount of time for fake nails. Is Tangerine Dream one of the Gumdrops? I'm currently wearing Essie Butler Please. Weird formula, but I love the color.


----------



## Monika1

This is my orange for the 30ManisMarathon:

Polishes used: Bondi Central Park Blossom, Chasing the Sun, and Strawberry Fields; Sally Hansen White On; and Zoya Chloe and Tinsley.









Bondi Chasing the Sun was my base. It's a really nice finish and very shiny with no basecoat. It was actually my only orange in this orange mani.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a good amount of time for fake nails. Is Tangerine Dream one of the Gumdrops?

I'm currently wearing Essie Butler Please. Weird formula, but I love the color.



What a great wild blue!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a good amount of time for fake nails. Is Tangerine Dream one of the Gumdrops?

I'm currently wearing Essie Butler Please. Weird formula, but I love the color.




It is. I was hoping to keep them on through work tomorrow but it wasn't happening so, oh well. I'm super impressed with them though! I didn't have to re-glue a single nail all week! And yes, it is one of the Gumdrops  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Saw this on FB this week, thought I would recreate it:



That's a beautiful mani!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is my head start on tomorrow's b&amp;w for the 31 day challenge. i did them tonight cause it's my son's bday tomorrow and i'll be too busy for nails,lol.

salon perfect sugar cube,sally hanson xtreme wear black out and a few random silver round studs.

i smeared it with topcoat a little but you cant tell in person,so i'm not fixing it since it's only going to be on a day and quite frankly i feel like crap and don't want to,lol.





Very pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No pic right now since I'm too lazy to take one and upload it, but tonight my Claire's nails came off (I noticed one was lifting a bit, so I just took them all off -- it's been just about a week anyway since I put them on last Saturday night), and my nails are now orange -- JulieG Tangerine Dream.

I am wearing the same color! I will have to upload a pic I was too sleepy to do it last night.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

No pic right now since I'm too lazy to take one and upload it, but tonight my Claire's nails came off (I noticed one was lifting a bit, so I just took them all off -- it's been just about a week anyway since I put them on last Saturday night), and my nails are now orange -- JulieG Tangerine Dream.
That's a good amount of time for fake nails. Is Tangerine Dream one of the Gumdrops?

I'm currently wearing Essie Butler Please. Weird formula, but I love the color.



 I love that blue.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my orange for the 30ManisMarathon:

Polishes used: Bondi Central Park Blossom, Chasing the Sun, and Strawberry Fields; Sally Hansen White On; and Zoya Chloe and Tinsley.









Bondi Chasing the Sun was my base. It's a really nice finish and very shiny with no basecoat. It was actually my only orange in this orange mani.









That looks amazing! Loving the polka dots.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i just ordered a stamping set...i think i NEED this plate too...lol...my inner nerd is smiling ear to ear.

What'dya get, lissa? Where? Let us know if we NEED it and how it changes your life ... lol .... i've just been looking for an excuse to buy one but have had to control myself!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is my head start on tomorrow's b&amp;w for the 31 day challenge. i did them tonight cause it's my son's bday tomorrow and i'll be too busy for nails,lol.

salon perfect sugar cube,sally hanson xtreme wear black out and a few random silver round studs.

i smeared it with topcoat a little but you cant tell in person,so i'm not fixing it since it's only going to be on a day and quite frankly i feel like crap and don't want to,lol.





LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is my head start on tomorrow's b&amp;w for the 31 day challenge. i did them tonight cause it's my son's bday tomorrow and i'll be too busy for nails,lol.

salon perfect sugar cube,sally hanson xtreme wear black out and a few random silver round studs.

i smeared it with topcoat a little but you cant tell in person,so i'm not fixing it since it's only going to be on a day and quite frankly i feel like crap and don't want to,lol.





OMG, I DIE! This is BEYOND adorable!!! Woman, if you don't post this in the 30 Mani Marathon when we get to Black and White, imma come getcha! LOL

I'm so in love with this.


----------



## Lari

Lately I am ALWAYS wearing my Sally Hansen xtreme wear nailpolish in Lacey Lilac. It is just such a pretty lilac color and stays on for like a week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is my head start on tomorrow's b&amp;w for the 31 day challenge. i did them tonight cause it's my son's bday tomorrow and i'll be too busy for nails,lol.

salon perfect sugar cube,sally hanson xtreme wear black out and a few random silver round studs.

i smeared it with topcoat a little but you cant tell in person,so i'm not fixing it since it's only going to be on a day and quite frankly i feel like crap and don't want to,lol.




Wow, this mani is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jessismith

GASP!! So cute!!



> I created this mani for the 30 Mani Marathon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mani #2 - Orange Nails


----------



## Jessismith

Me me me!! I can't help it either. I love to match. They made Garanimals for me, I think! Great color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)



> Who matches their nail color to their pants?! This girl does!!!


----------



## lilsxkitten

> Saw this on FB this week, thought I would recreate it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a beautiful mani!
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## BoySarah

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my orange for the 30ManisMarathon:

Polishes used: Bondi Central Park Blossom, Chasing the Sun, and Strawberry Fields; Sally Hansen White On; and Zoya Chloe and Tinsley.









Bondi Chasing the Sun was my base. It's a really nice finish and very shiny with no basecoat. It was actually my only orange in this orange mani.








OK..I've had my French mani for a while now.  Being my first ever mani I've been putting off change, but... Seeing all these options I think ?  I'm ready I think it's time to change.  Do you think I can do this one at home? Or something easier.. so many ideas to chose from.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Who matches their nail color to their pants?! This girl does!!!




What an awesome match! I haven't, but then I guess I don't have the perfect faded black, denim, or beige - yeah my pants are pretty boring, I guess! Then again, someone just gave me two different pairs of wildly floral pants. I don't know exactly how to carry them off yet as my tops, I think, would have to be fairly plain..


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK..I've had my French mani for a while now.  Being my first ever mani I've been putting off change, but... Seeing all these options I think ?  I'm ready I think it's time to change.  Do you think I can do this one at home? Or something easier.. so many ideas to chose from.
I totally think you can - my strategy when I started was practicing on my big toes! Tee, hee! The dots you can get a set of dotting tools for, or, you can use anything you can find at home, like dressmakers' pins with the coloured balls at the ends (really handy), toothpicks, pens that no longer work, makeup brush ends, etc. I used a thin brush for the red stripes, but that you could also likely do with a toothpick, etc. or even a trimmed makeup brush that doesn't work for its intended purpose. Have fun with it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That looks amazing! Loving the polka dots.
Thank-you very much. I think the multi-colour offset dots ended up being my favourite.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Saw this on FB this week, thought I would recreate it:


I love this! The sparkle adds so much to it. I'm a bit scared of making a mess of moons with a dark colour.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is my head start on tomorrow's b&amp;w for the 31 day challenge. i did them tonight cause it's my son's bday tomorrow and i'll be too busy for nails,lol.

salon perfect sugar cube,sally hanson xtreme wear black out and a few random silver round studs.

i smeared it with topcoat a little but you cant tell in person,so i'm not fixing it since it's only going to be on a day and quite frankly i feel like crap and don't want to,lol.




Wow! My favourites are the two (middle and ring) fingers with the 1/4-3/4 design!


----------



## Monika1

Just. So. Amazing!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't posted here in a while, but I decided to participate in the 31DA2013 so I have some catching up to do. Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah too excited to stamp straight!  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in my very favorite shade Orchid Express over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with QA-4 plate from Ninja Polish.  I suppose it's a bonus Violet mani for today since I already did evil minions!






Such great fun! I remember playing with these when I was little.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Just. So. Amazing!
Thank you Monika1!


----------



## acostakk

It's still about a bajillion degrees out, but a girl can dream of fall...




Avon Copper Penny, Julep Leila, Vera and Laura. My dotting skills need some refinement!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK..I've had my French mani for a while now.  Being my first ever mani I've been putting off change, but... Seeing all these options I think ?  I'm ready I think it's time to change.  Do you think I can do this one at home? Or something easier.. so many ideas to chose from.

Yes, you can probably do this, BoySarah ... just take your time. Dots were the first attempt at nail art for me. You can make tool out of a pin with a plain top stuck in the end of an eraser, or a toothpick, or my favorite .... cutting a Q-tip. I drop a large dot of color on a post-it pad and dip my tool into it. Then just throw everything away when I'm through. Remember, the larger your tool, the bigger your dot will be. And use a fresh dip for each dot. And that's it! You CAN do it!!!! Let us know how it turns out.......


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Saw this on FB this week, thought I would recreate it:



Looks very elegant!. Your nails look like mine .... for some reason, my pinky finger grows like crazy!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's still about a bajillion degrees out, but a girl can dream of fall...



Avon Copper Penny, Julep Leila, Vera and Laura. My dotting skills need some refinement!

I love it ... the Copper Penny is perfect and I love the randomness of the dots! C'mon fall!


----------



## angismith

OiiO,

Please enable. Where do you get the Lime Crime with that luscioius yellow? I haven't stopped thinking about it since I saw your post!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OiiO,

Please enable. Where do you get the Lime Crime with that luscioius yellow? I haven't stopped thinking about it since I saw your post!

It was a referral gift from Ipsy.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OiiO,

Please enable. Where do you get the Lime Crime with that luscioius yellow? I haven't stopped thinking about it since I saw your post!

What MissTrix said above. It was a free referral bonus item from Ipsy last month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's still about a bajillion degrees out, but a girl can dream of fall...



Avon Copper Penny, Julep Leila, Vera and Laura. My dotting skills need some refinement!
I love the copper and taupe brown combo. The effect looks 3D! Hot is better than what we have here - cold and rainy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I was hoping the summer would last a bit longer.


----------



## DeSha

> Yes, these are all from today! Â Trying out my new Fall Greens, I settled on Zoya Hunter with Essie Beyond Cozy accent.


 luv!!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yes, you can probably do this, BoySarah ... just take your time. Dots were the first attempt at nail art for me. You can make tool out of a pin with a plain top stuck in the end of an eraser, or a toothpick, or my favorite .... cutting a Q-tip. I drop a large dot of color on a post-it pad and dip my tool into it. Then just throw everything away when I'm through. Remember, the larger your tool, the bigger your dot will be. And use a fresh dip for each dot. And that's it! You CAN do it!!!! Let us know how it turns out....... 

It's good that Angi mentioned dropping the polish drop onto a surface to work from. I do the same, but instead of using paper (it sometimes wicks out part of the polish, depending on the brand and colour), I tend to use bubble wrap or plastic from packaging I would otherwise have to toss. You would think I throw it out after, but strangely with my current bubble wrap, most polish peels/falls off after, so I just throw that out, and reuse the bubble wrap.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby384* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm not crazy about the seche clear base coat...but I looooovvveee seche vite top coat, great stuff.

I really wish there was a super 5-free equivalent to it!


----------



## acostakk

First I found the two Revlons at Big Lots. Then the husband was kind enough to buy me the Orly and OPI at Ulta. And the Color Club set came from the Ross next door to Ulta. And then I came home and the three ELF polishes I forgot I ordered were in the mailbox. That's 14 polishes in 24 hours. Plus a few Bondis coming soon. *hangs head in shame*. Then giggles. Just a lil.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It was a referral gift from Ipsy.

So nobody can actually buy one of their polishes outight?]


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


luv!!!!

DeSha, beautiful manicure, perfect application, gorgeous colors ...  a trifecta in racing?


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's good that Angi mentioned dropping the polish drop onto a surface to work from. I do the same, but instead of using paper (it sometimes wicks out part of the polish, depending on the brand and colour), I tend to use bubble wrap or plastic from packaging I would otherwise have to toss. You would think I throw it out after, but strangely with my current bubble wrap, most polish peels/falls off after, so I just throw that out, and reuse the bubble wrap.

Thanks, Monika! I had not thought of using bubble wrap. I have used something like a homemade artitst palette ... the top off a Pringles can! But if I don't have one, I'll just use a Post-It pad. The notes absort less polish than some more porous papers..]


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First I found the two Revlons at Big Lots. Then the husband was kind enough to buy me the Orly and OPI at Ulta. And the Color Club set came from the Ross next door to Ulta. And then I came home and the three ELF polishes I forgot I ordered were in the mailbox. That's 14 polishes in 24 hours. Plus a few Bondis coming soon. *hangs head in shame*. Then giggles. Just a lil.



Quit hanging that head in shame and throw those shoulders back and lift that chin with PRIDE! NAIL POLISH RULES!


----------



## jessrose18

*CAMO NAILS *

*LTO R:  Zoya Hunter, OPI A-Taupe the Space Needle, OPI Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window, OPI Don't Pretzel my Buttons, Julep Olivia.*

â€‹













â€‹


----------



## luckyme502

> *CAMO NAILSÂ *
> ​
> 
> *LTO R: Â Zoya Hunter, OPI A-Taupe the Space Needle, OPI Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window, OPI Don't Pretzel my Buttons, Julep Olivia.*
> ​
> 
> â€‹
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> â€‹
> ​


 I love this!!!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really wish there was a super 5-free equivalent to it!
Bondi I'm Vers is a good 5-free alternative  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't posted here in a while, but I decided to participate in the 31DA2013 so I have some catching up to do. Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />














































The Zoya Pixie dust red/black is amazing!  I have the red, now I need that black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads

This is really pretty and girly, in a camo sort of way. lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*CAMO NAILS *

*LTO R:  Zoya Hunter, OPI A-Taupe the Space Needle, OPI Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window, OPI Don't Pretzel my Buttons, Julep Olivia.*

â€‹













â€‹


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't posted here in a while, but I decided to participate in the 31DA2013 so I have some catching up to do. Here are my first three entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />












These are gorgeous! I really love the red and black, and the yellow look. The yellow look is so light and summery.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So nobody can actually buy one of their polishes outight?]

You can! From Lime Crime's website, here's the link: http://www.limecrimemakeup.com/products/CREMA-DE-LIMON.html

They're $8 each, totally affordable!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Zoya Pixie dust red/black is amazing!  I have the red, now I need that black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I was looking for an excuse to use these together, I think next time I'll do black french tips instead though. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are gorgeous! I really love the red and black, and the yellow look. The yellow look is so light and summery.
I'm loving the yellow look too, it looks very wearable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And here's my Day 5 entry. I'm still a few days behind on the challenge, but I'm catching up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Polishes used: Bondi NY Midnight Mystery and Color Club Insta-this


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
And here's my Day 5 entry. I'm still a few days behind on the challenge, but I'm catching up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Polishes used: Bondi NY Midnight Mystery and Color Club Insta-this





Very pretty! I love the ultra big dots.


----------



## DonnaD

Go for it!  You can use a plain old toothpick to both dot and stripe in a pinch.  I recently did a design by dipping a drinking straw in polish.  The options are endless.  Do it and let us see!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK..I've had my French mani for a while now.  Being my first ever mani I've been putting off change, but... Seeing all these options I think ?  I'm ready I think it's time to change.  Do you think I can do this one at home? Or something easier.. so many ideas to chose from.


----------



## DonnaD

Everyone has their little tricks.  I use tin foil when I do mine!  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's good that Angi mentioned dropping the polish drop onto a surface to work from. I do the same, but instead of using paper (it sometimes wicks out part of the polish, depending on the brand and colour), I tend to use bubble wrap or plastic from packaging I would otherwise have to toss. You would think I throw it out after, but strangely with my current bubble wrap, most polish peels/falls off after, so I just throw that out, and reuse the bubble wrap.


----------



## DonnaD

I'm just gonna be a little witchy here so you can all just ignore me if you want.  You can buy them straight from her website but I would personally never let that batshit crazy woman have my money.  I love the colours of her polish and if I got one free or found one in a swap box, I'd use it but I would never support her operation.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So nobody can actually buy one of their polishes outight?]


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm just gonna be a little witchy here so you can all just ignore me if you want.  You can buy them straight from her website but I would personally never let that batshit crazy woman have my money.  I love the colours of her polish and if I got one free or found one in a swap box, I'd use it but I would never support her operation.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So nobody can actually buy one of their polishes outight?]

Agreed 1000%!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*CAMO NAILS *

*LTO R:  Zoya Hunter, OPI A-Taupe the Space Needle, OPI Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window, OPI Don't Pretzel my Buttons, Julep Olivia.*

â€‹













â€‹

_*Wonderful job! (Says a Southern woman who lives with camo on a daily basis!)*_

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You can! From Lime Crime's website, here's the link: http://www.limecrimemakeup.com/products/CREMA-DE-LIMON.html

They're $8 each, totally affordable!






Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Agreed 1000%!  




*Whoops! Looks like I opened a can of worms ... but too late for her website ... I went on ebay and found it and it's on its way to me now ... I hope it's not her selling it if she has customer service problems.*


----------



## nikkimouse

Loreal: Tweet Me   Butter London: West End Wonderland

This was my first doing moons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I've been using the nailtiques 2 as a base for about 2 weeks and my nails already look better and there was no pealing when I took my last polish off.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Loreal: Tweet Me   Butter London: West End Wonderland

This was my first doing moons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I've been using the nailtiques 2 as a base for about 2 weeks and my nails already look better and there was no pealing when I took my last polish off.

Great job, nikkimouse! Be sure not to use your nails as tools, too! I broke my right index nail on a coke top yesterday.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
That's how I feel about it, too. Although the colors are gorgeous, I would not want to give Doe's business my money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CarissaReese

Here are my nails I did recently. I am excited for fall even though it isnt here yet. Haha! I am not sure if you can consider the colors fall like though?


----------



## meaganola

Not-long-for-this-world nails here: Hit Polish Emerald City with PWMTS on the ring finger (first on the left). I think Emerald City needs something under it for some oomph. This just isn't working for me by itself.


----------



## jordiemac3

What's so bad about her that you refuse to buy from her?


----------



## meaganola

> What's so bad about her that you refuse to buy from her?


 Let's see if this pastes in correctly: http://www.lipsticksandlightsabers.com/2010/01/lime-crime-beneath-glitter.html That's a starting point. There's more if you search for phrases like "lime crime scam," and there's a Tumblr called doedeerelies that has more-current stuff.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was looking for an excuse to use these together, I think next time I'll do black french tips instead though. 

I'm loving the yellow look too, it looks very wearable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And here's my Day 5 entry. I'm still a few days behind on the challenge, but I'm catching up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Polishes used: Bondi NY Midnight Mystery and Color Club Insta-this





Beautiful color combo! Definitely BLUE!!!


----------



## BoySarah

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Beautiful color combo! Definitely BLUE!!! 
I sooo love this! On my to do list!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Let's see if this pastes in correctly:
http://www.lipsticksandlightsabers.com/2010/01/lime-crime-beneath-glitter.html

That's a starting point. There's more if you search for phrases like "lime crime scam," and there's a Tumblr called doedeerelies that has more-current stuff.

WOW! I wish I had seen this last night before I went and bought a bottle. I'm sure I could have found another yellow similar in another line if I had known. Now I'm just hoping I get my bottle at all. I don't know if she is the eBay seller or not.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my nails I did recently. I am excited for fall even though it isnt here yet. Haha! I am not sure if you can consider the colors fall like though? 





Hey, Carissa ... beautiful manicure and beautiful nails. Dark nails can be worn anytime, but *I* personally prefer them for fall and winter ... so to me they are "fall like"!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not-long-for-this-world nails here: Hit Polish Emerald City with PWMTS on the ring finger (first on the left). I think Emerald City needs something under it for some oomph. This just isn't working for me by itself.




Meaganola, I can definitely see why you think this is a "not-long-for-this-world" manicure. But hang onto it for Christmas! The one with the glitter looks just like a Christmas tree!.


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WOW! I wish I had seen this last night before I went and bought a bottle. I'm sure I could have found another yellow similar in another line if I had known. Now I'm just hoping I get my bottle at all. I don't know if she is the eBay seller or not.

I would not be one bit surprised to hear that it's an ipsy subscriber who got it as a referral gift last month but DID NOT WANT it due to all of the shadiness behind the brand.


----------



## lissa1307

this is my Day 8 of the 31 day challenge/ metallic nails:

used Opi still into pink( nice matte pink) as the base color, sally hanson xtreme wear black out to outline, and sally hanson insta dri in silver sweep and bondi in fool's as my metallics.

this one proved a little time consuming as i hand drew everything, fools took 3 coats to be visible over the pink, outlined it all, used a fan brush and the black to give the sheet metal and gears parts a rough look, and added silver studs as rivets...but i love it so its worth it,lol


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Beautiful color combo! Definitely BLUE!!! 

*OiiO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Go check on Bondi's FB Post today!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I would not be one bit surprised to hear that it's an ipsy subscriber who got it as a referral gift last month but DID NOT WANT it due to all of the shadiness behind the brand.

I hope so! If I get it ... I may not use it after hearing this ... there are other yellows in the rainbow!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is my Day 8 of the 31 day challenge/ metallic nails:

used Opi still into pink( nice matte pink) as the base color, sally hanson xtreme wear black out to outline, and sally hanson insta dri in silver sweep and bondi in fool's as my metallics.

this one proved a little time consuming as i hand drew everything, fools took 3 coats to be visible over the pink, outlined it all, used a fan brush and the black to give the sheet metal and gears parts a rough look, and added silver studs as rivets...but i love it so its worth it,lol





Gorgeous work!!!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*OiiO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* Go check on Bondi's FB Post today!

Yay, my 15 minutes of fame!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola

> this is my Day 8 of the 31 day challenge/ metallic nails:
> 
> used Opi still into pink( nice matte pink) as the base color, sally hanson xtreme wear black out to outline, and sally hanson insta dri in silver sweep and bondi in fool's as my metallics.
> 
> Â
> 
> this one proved a little time consuming as i hand drew everything, fools took 3 coats to be visible over the pink, outlined it all, used a fan brush and the black to give the sheet metal and gears parts a rough look, and added silver studs as rivets...but i love it so its worth it,lol
> 
> Â


 Ooh, the ring and middle fingers remind me of Keith Haring! I love his work. We're talking tattoo love. Here's about a third of it:


----------



## msladyday

Here's my Day 3 Yellow Nails:

Bondi Brick Road

Sephora by OPI White Hot

Sephora by OPI What's a Tire Jack?





...I severely dislike the Titans right now...


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*CAMO NAILS *

*LTO R:  Zoya Hunter, OPI A-Taupe the Space Needle, OPI Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window, OPI Don't Pretzel my Buttons, Julep Olivia.*

â€‹













â€‹

I love this look!


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my Day 3 Yellow Nails:

Bondi Brick Road

Sephora by OPI White Hot

Sephora by OPI What's a Tire Jack?





...I severely dislike the Titans right now...

This look MIGHT be possible for me.  Do you free hand, or use tape or something?


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my Day 3 Yellow Nails:

Bondi Brick Road

Sephora by OPI White Hot

Sephora by OPI What's a Tire Jack?





...I severely dislike the Titans right now...

Love this mani, but why do you dislike the Titans?


----------



## msladyday

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Thank you ladies!  I did this as a test for the plate to make sure it worked.  I can't wait to actually sit down with some time and do it up right!.  This is what the plate looks like.. 




Nerdgasm.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is for the 31dc day 6.  The base is one of the two Londtontown Lakurs I have that I was raving about in an earlier post.  On top of that is Lush Lilac by Madison Street and then Purple Monarch, also by Madison Street.  Then I used plastic wrap to lift some of the top two coats.  I'm liking this one a lot.




Such a pretty effect!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is my head start on tomorrow's b&amp;w for the 31 day challenge. i did them tonight cause it's my son's bday tomorrow and i'll be too busy for nails,lol.

salon perfect sugar cube,sally hanson xtreme wear black out and a few random silver round studs.

i smeared it with topcoat a little but you cant tell in person,so i'm not fixing it since it's only going to be on a day and quite frankly i feel like crap and don't want to,lol.




I squealed aloud when I saw this... 

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *CAMO NAILS *

*LTO R:  Zoya Hunter, OPI A-Taupe the Space Needle, OPI Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window, OPI Don't Pretzel my Buttons, Julep Olivia.*

â€‹





â€‹
So much love...


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* 


  
And here's my Day 5 entry. I'm still a few days behind on the challenge, but I'm catching up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Polishes used: Bondi NY Midnight Mystery and Color Club Insta-this




Oooooohh.... pretty....


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This look MIGHT be possible for me.  Do you free hand, or use tape or something?

I used masking tape for the yellow (I try to keep the layers of nail polish down), then I free hand the rest of my nail in white, use a piece of striping tape I paint the black and then peel of the striping tape to show the white.


----------



## msladyday

They beat us today... 



  On the supposed bright side, the rest of the AFC North are also starting the season 0-1... Le sigh.. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love this mani, but why do you dislike the Titans?


----------



## Christa W

Using Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening and Jet Set Jade.  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and Hit Polish in Green Bay Packers.  I have another yellow I like better (Nicole by OPI Hit the Lights) but the formula is pretty iffy and I did these 5 min before we ran out the door to go a football party.  Back home now watching the game.  Crossing these pretty polished fingers for a win.  It's already been a crazy 1st quarter.  Sorry about your Steelers msladyday.  My friend who's house I was at is a huge Steelers fan and we watched the game.  At least they didn't give the game away (*cough Tampa Bay cough*)


----------



## the1star

Zoya, Flynn. From the fall 2013 collection. In a neutral mood today.


----------



## angismith

I don't think I need to talk football today ... should have been watching instead ... I'm from Tennessee, so I would have been cheering for the Titans (I'm a Steelers except when they play Tennessee, lol) and Patrick Willis of the SF49ers (playing the Packers) is from our hometown.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's still about a bajillion degrees out, but a girl can dream of fall...



Avon Copper Penny, Julep Leila, Vera and Laura. My dotting skills need some refinement!

Pretty and perfect for fall.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First I found the two Revlons at Big Lots. Then the husband was kind enough to buy me the Orly and OPI at Ulta. And the Color Club set came from the Ross next door to Ulta. And then I came home and the three ELF polishes I forgot I ordered were in the mailbox. That's 14 polishes in 24 hours. Plus a few Bondis coming soon. *hangs head in shame*. Then giggles. Just a lil.




Wow! enjoy all the pretties.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*CAMO NAILS *

*LTO R:  Zoya Hunter, OPI A-Taupe the Space Needle, OPI Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window, OPI Don't Pretzel my Buttons, Julep Olivia.*

â€‹













â€‹

Love it, will definitely add these colors to my wish list.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The Zoya Pixie dust red/black is amazing!  I have the red, now I need that black  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I was looking for an excuse to use these together, I think next time I'll do black french tips instead though.

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are gorgeous! I really love the red and black, and the yellow look. The yellow look is so light and summery.
I'm loving the yellow look too, it looks very wearable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And here's my Day 5 entry. I'm still a few days behind on the challenge, but I'm catching up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Polishes used: Bondi NY Midnight Mystery and Color Club Insta-this






Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Loreal: Tweet Me   Butter London: West End Wonderland

This was my first doing moons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I've been using the nailtiques 2 as a base for about 2 weeks and my nails already look better and there was no pealing when I took my last polish off.
Cute! I might have to order that since my nails have been peeling lately.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my nails I did recently. I am excited for fall even though it isnt here yet. Haha! I am not sure if you can consider the colors fall like though?





so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not-long-for-this-world nails here: Hit Polish Emerald City with PWMTS on the ring finger (first on the left). I think Emerald City needs something under it for some oomph. This just isn't working for me by itself.




Love that green!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is my Day 8 of the 31 day challenge/ metallic nails:

used Opi still into pink( nice matte pink) as the base color, sally hanson xtreme wear black out to outline, and sally hanson insta dri in silver sweep and bondi in fool's as my metallics.

this one proved a little time consuming as i hand drew everything, fools took 3 coats to be visible over the pink, outlined it all, used a fan brush and the black to give the sheet metal and gears parts a rough look, and added silver studs as rivets...but i love it so its worth it,lol





Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my Day 3 Yellow Nails:

Bondi Brick Road

Sephora by OPI White Hot

Sephora by OPI What's a Tire Jack?





...I severely dislike the Titans right now...

Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Using Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening and Jet Set Jade.  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and Hit Polish in Green Bay Packers.  I have another yellow I like better (Nicole by OPI Hit the Lights) but the formula is pretty iffy and I did these 5 min before we ran out the door to go a football party.  Back home now watching the game.  Crossing these pretty polished fingers for a win.  It's already been a crazy 1st quarter.  Sorry about your Steelers msladyday.  My friend who's house I was at is a huge Steelers fan and we watched the game.  At least they didn't give the game away (*cough Tampa Bay cough*)

Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Zoya, Flynn. From the fall 2013 collection. In a neutral mood today.

Love that  color!


----------



## JC327

Julie G Tangerine dream


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G Tangerine dream



So pretty!  I keep seeing photos of this shade and I think I may have to track it down it's such a great color.


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Using Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening and Jet Set Jade.  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and Hit Polish in Green Bay Packers.  I have another yellow I like better (Nicole by OPI Hit the Lights) but the formula is pretty iffy and I did these 5 min before we ran out the door to go a football party.  Back home now watching the game.  Crossing these pretty polished fingers for a win.  It's already been a crazy 1st quarter.  Sorry about your Steelers msladyday.  My friend who's house I was at is a huge Steelers fan and we watched the game.  At least they didn't give the game away (*cough Tampa Bay cough*)
Nice spirit! 

Yeah, it was a tough game and apparently a craptastic day for the AFC North in general.   I'm sorry for your Packers too.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nanutter

Obviously I'm not a nail technician but this is Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme wear in Purple passion with Jordana Lunar Lights. Still trying to grow these babies out from chewing them down on the flight.


----------



## acostakk

> Obviously I'm not a nail technicianÂ but this is Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme wear in Purple passion with Jordana Lunar Lights. Still trying to grow these babies out from chewing them down on the flight.Â


 That's really pretty


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Zoya, Flynn. From the fall 2013 collection. In a neutral mood today.
LOOOOOVE this! It's so classic, chic and gorgeous





Quote: Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Obviously I'm not a nail technician but this is Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme wear in Purple passion with Jordana Lunar Lights. Still trying to grow these babies out from chewing them down on the flight. 





Oh my! That purple is stunning! Did you put a matte coat on or did it dry like that, it's so rich looking!

So much football talk! LOL, I feel so out of the loop when it comes to football...essentially, this is me in regards to any sport:


----------



## CheshireCookie

My mani for the *30 Manis Marathon, Mani #3 - Yellow!*





I used Julep's Blake as the main base color and OPI's Oy-Another Polish Joke! for the stripes!


----------



## barbyechick

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My mani for the *30 Manis Marathon, Mani #3 - Yellow!*





I used Julep's Blake as the main base color and OPI's Oy-Another Polish Joke! for the stripes!





ooh i love this!


----------



## nanutter

That purple just dried that way. It's not fully matte, just sorta. I've put on about 3 coats.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G Tangerine dream



So pretty!  I keep seeing photos of this shade and I think I may have to track it down it's such a great color.

Thanks! you will definitely love it, its so much prettier in person.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Obviously I'm not a nail technician but this is Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme wear in Purple passion with Jordana Lunar Lights. Still trying to grow these babies out from chewing them down on the flight.




Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My mani for the *30 Manis Marathon, Mani #3 - Yellow!*





I used Julep's Blake as the main base color and OPI's Oy-Another Polish Joke! for the stripes!






Love it!


----------



## NotTheMama

This is Shreddin' in the 80's from my Glitter Guilty box this month. I love this!! Very easy to work with, the glitter went on like a dream.


----------



## AtomicBunny

> My mani for the *30 Manis Marathon, Mani #3 - **Yellow**!*
> 
> I used Julep's Blake as the main base color and OPI's Oy-Another Polish Joke! for the stripes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Obviously I'm not a nail technicianÂ but this is Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme wear in Purple passion with Jordana Lunar Lights. Still trying to grow these babies out from chewing them down on the flight.Â


 Love, love, love these!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks, Monika! I had not thought of using bubble wrap. I have used something like a homemade artitst palette ... the top off a Pringles can! But if I don't have one, I'll just use a Post-It pad. The notes absort less polish than some more porous papers..]
Woohoo recycling! I totally love your chip can lid homemade artist palette. With the little edges for confined mixing and everything. Super!


----------



## madeupMegan

Today's NOTD is just a simple purple





2 coats of Sephora by OPI Just a Little Dangerous (sorry for the mess, this was done in a hurry)


----------



## latinafeminista

Quote: Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Zoya, Flynn. From the fall 2013 collection. In a neutral mood today.
LOVING this color on you! It's such a pretty neutral, going to have to add it to my Zoya wishlist  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
ooh i love this!


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love it!


Quote: Originally Posted by *AtomicBunny* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Love, love, love these!!!

Thank you ladies


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Woohoo recycling! I totally love your chip can lid homemade artist palette. With the little edges for confined mixing and everything. Super!

lol, we're all recyclers i guess...i used old magazines and water bottle caps,lmao


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is Shreddin' in the 80's from my Glitter Guilty box this month. I love this!! Very easy to work with, the glitter went on like a dream.

Love that green!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today's NOTD is just a simple purple





2 coats of Sephora by OPI Just a Little Dangerous (sorry for the mess, this was done in a hurry)

pretty purple!


----------



## acostakk

Sephora by OPI A Color That Can't be Tamed.



Their website described it as "opaque mint green with fine holographic glitter". This is 4 coats, still not opaque, not what I would call mint, and nary a glimpse of holographic glitter (though there is some pretty, mostly blue-ish shimmer in sunlight). However, I like it as a work-appropriate-but-not-boring neutral. I could have edited the kitty nose out, but I think she adds flair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

you are right, doesnt seem to match the description, but it is a really pretty neutral. also, i do like the flair a kitty nose adds,lol...i have 4 noses to match every polish option..

Quote:

Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora by OPI A Color That Can't be Tamed.




Their website described it as "opaque mint green with fine holographic glitter". This is 4 coats, still not opaque, not what I would call mint, and nary a glimpse of holographic glitter (though there is some pretty, mostly blue-ish shimmer in sunlight). However, I like it as a work-appropriate-but-not-boring neutral. I could have edited the kitty nose out, but I think she adds flair


----------



## ItsHollyAgain

Fingers are Nicole's Back In My Gloria Days  and on my toes I have Zoya's Izzy


----------



## DonnaD

Just gorgeous!  It's so rich and classy looking.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My mani for the *30 Manis Marathon, Mani #3 - Yellow!*





I used Julep's Blake as the main base color and OPI's Oy-Another Polish Joke! for the stripes!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Stay The Night


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze Holographic - When Stars Collide


----------



## Jessismith

That's such a pretty purple! Love the satiny matte finish.



> Obviously I'm not a nail technicianÂ but this is Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme wear in Purple passion with Jordana Lunar Lights. Still trying to grow these babies out from chewing them down on the flight.Â


 Wow, this is really keewwl looking!!


> My mani for the *30 Manis Marathon, Mani #3 - **Yellow**!*
> 
> I used Julep's Blake as the main base color and OPI's Oy-Another Polish Joke! for the stripes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Awesome design!



> this is my Day 8 of the 31 day challenge/ metallic nails:
> 
> used Opi still into pink( nice matte pink) as the base color, sally hanson xtreme wear black out to outline, and sally hanson insta dri in silver sweep and bondi in fool's as my metallics.
> 
> Â
> 
> this one proved a little time consuming as i hand drew everything, fools took 3 coats to be visible over the pink, outlined it all, used a fan brush and the black to give the sheet metal and gears parts a rough look, and added silver studs as rivets...but i love it so its worth it,lol
> 
> Â


----------



## meaganola

I vote kitty noses should never be cropped from a photo! My nails for a Tuesday (yikes, they need some cleanup when they're a bit more cured):




Hit Polish in Mint Julep from the September Complete Mystery box. (Tuesdays are my hardest days at work, so I tend to go with something sparkly those days. And I got seventeen sparklies from Hit Polish today, so I have lots to choose from!) (Oh, and the background is a graphic novel called _Chew_. It might be showing up in a lot of my photos for a while!)


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I vote kitty noses should never be cropped from a photo! My nails for a Tuesday (yikes, they need some cleanup when they're a bit more cured):

i second this motion!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora by OPI A Color That Can't be Tamed.




Their website described it as "opaque mint green with fine holographic glitter". This is 4 coats, still not opaque, not what I would call mint, and nary a glimpse of holographic glitter (though there is some pretty, mostly blue-ish shimmer in sunlight). However, I like it as a work-appropriate-but-not-boring neutral. I could have edited the kitty nose out, but I think she adds flair




Certainly not as advertised, but what a gorgeous neutral! I hope Bondi comes up with something like this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*CAMO NAILS *

*LTO R:  Zoya Hunter, OPI A-Taupe the Space Needle, OPI Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window, OPI Don't Pretzel my Buttons, Julep Olivia.*

â€‹













â€‹

I so love the colour combination here. Awesome camo!


----------



## OiiO

I did four manicures today to catch up with 31 day challenge, and these two are my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nanutter

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did four manicures today to catch up with 31 day challenge, and these two are my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









whoa! How do you do that rainbow-y one?! You're blowing my mind right now.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Holographic - When Stars Collide






Such a gorgeous colour!


----------



## acostakk

> I did four manicures today to catch up withÂ 31 day challenge, and these two are my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Love the lilac, but that rainbow is just amazing!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
whoa! How do you do that rainbow-y one?! You're blowing my mind right now. 
You're making me blush 



 I'm just going to copy what I wrote in my blog as far as the technique goes:

_"At first I painted my nails with Color Club Mod in Manhattan, then on a piece of paper I lined up a drop of each from top to bottom: red - Julep Jackie, orange - SpaRitual Hijinks, yellow - Color Club Almost Famous, green - Sephora Collection Picnic in the Park, light blue - essie Bikini so Teeny, blue - Color Club Insta-this, purple - Lakur Purple Reign. After the colors were lined up, I took a sponge and pressed it firmly against the pattern then lightly patted it on my nails without trying to make it look too neat, because tomorrow we have a gradient day, so I didn't want the manis to overlap. After the rainbow layer dried, I applied striping tape in various shapes and painted another layer of Color Club Mod in Manhattan on top."_

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love the lilac, but that rainbow is just amazing!

Thank you! I really put in extra effort into that one, so glad that it turned out well


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did four manicures today to catch up with 31 day challenge, and these two are my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









These are both really lovely. I was contemplating using sponging for the rainbow too. We'll see. Maybe I'll come up with something else.




It's unlikely to be that tidy regardless!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora by OPI A Color That Can't be Tamed.




Their website described it as "opaque mint green with fine holographic glitter". This is 4 coats, still not opaque, not what I would call mint, and nary a glimpse of holographic glitter (though there is some pretty, mostly blue-ish shimmer in sunlight). However, I like it as a work-appropriate-but-not-boring neutral. I could have edited the kitty nose out, but I think she adds flair




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *ItsHollyAgain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fingers are Nicole's Back In My Gloria Days  and on my toes I have Zoya's Izzy




Love that purple!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



OPI Stay The Night

Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Holographic - When Stars Collide






Love that shimmer!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I vote kitty noses should never be cropped from a photo! My nails for a Tuesday (yikes, they need some cleanup when they're a bit more cured):




Hit Polish in Mint Julep from the September Complete Mystery box. (Tuesdays are my hardest days at work, so I tend to go with something sparkly those days. And I got seventeen sparklies from Hit Polish today, so I have lots to choose from!)

(Oh, and the background is a graphic novel called _Chew_. It might be showing up in a lot of my photos for a while!)

Love that color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did four manicures today to catch up with 31 day challenge, and these two are my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









I love all your manis, simply amazing!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*CAMO NAILS *

*LTO R:  Zoya Hunter, OPI A-Taupe the Space Needle, OPI Uh-Oh Roll Down the Window, OPI Don't Pretzel my Buttons, Julep Olivia.*

â€‹













â€‹

OMG--I love this.  The colors are perfect. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was looking for an excuse to use these together, I think next time I'll do black french tips instead though. 

I'm loving the yellow look too, it looks very wearable  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And here's my Day 5 entry. I'm still a few days behind on the challenge, but I'm catching up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Polishes used: Bondi NY Midnight Mystery and Color Club Insta-this





Beautiful!  I have the CC insta-this somewhere.  Might need to copy this one!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Using Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening and Jet Set Jade.  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and Hit Polish in Green Bay Packers.  I have another yellow I like better (Nicole by OPI Hit the Lights) but the formula is pretty iffy and I did these 5 min before we ran out the door to go a football party.  Back home now watching the game.  Crossing these pretty polished fingers for a win.  It's already been a crazy 1st quarter.  Sorry about your Steelers msladyday.  My friend who's house I was at is a huge Steelers fan and we watched the game.  At least they didn't give the game away (*cough Tampa Bay cough*)

So much fun.  I might have to do one for my college team--the Michigan Wolverines! Maize and Blue!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Went to Ricky's to buy Essie For the Twill of It, but they were sold out.  The salesperson advised that OPI Peace and Love is a dupe for it. So here it is. 

Don't mock me, but I usually just stick with creams so this duochrome is "out there' for me.  I'm loving it.


----------



## meaganola

> I vote kitty noses should never be cropped from a photo! My nails for a Tuesday (yikes, they need some cleanup when they're a bit more cured):
> 
> 
> 
> Hit Polish in Mint Julep from the September Complete Mystery box.


 I have to say that the longer I wear this, the more it reminds me of speckled mold, like something lurking in the back of my fridge since last Halloween -- and I love it for this specific reason! I was just wishing I had something like this the other day, and no more wishing needed! This will be the last time I wear it until October, though, because this is a serious Halloween color, and it's only a mini, so I'm afraid I'll use it up before it's time to wear it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Went to Ricky's to buy Essie For the Twill of It, but they were sold out.  The salesperson advised that OPI Peace and Love is a dupe for it. So here it is. 

Don't mock me, but I usually just stick with creams so this duochrome is "out there' for me.  I'm loving it. 




Your nails are to die for!  I prefer OPI's formula over Essie and this polish is on my wishlist.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have to say that the longer I wear this, the more it reminds me of speckled mold, like something lurking in the back of my fridge since last Halloween -- and I love it for this specific reason! I was just wishing I had something like this the other day, and no more wishing needed! This will be the last time I wear it until October, though, because this is a serious Halloween color, and it's only a mini, so I'm afraid I'll use it up before it's time to wear it.

Lol.  I went back and looked at mine after I read this.  I initially thought it reminded me of Christmas because it looked like crushed candy canes in mint ice cream.  Now that you said it looks a whole lot different  It might be neat to even layer it over a olive greenish color to see if I can make it more creepy.  I love it though.


----------



## acostakk

> Went to Ricky's to buy Essie For the Twill of It, but they were sold out. Â The salesperson advised that OPI Peace and Love is a dupe for it. So here it is.Â  Don't mock me, but I usually just stick with creams so this duochrome is "out there' for me. Â I'm loving it.Â


 So pretty! I really want this color


----------



## DonnaD

How much did you love that Lakur?  I adore it.  I think it's one of the best polishes I've ever used.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're making me blush 




 I'm just going to copy what I wrote in my blog as far as the technique goes:

_"At first I painted my nails with Color Club Mod in Manhattan, then on a piece of paper I lined up a drop of each from top to bottom: red - Julep Jackie, orange - SpaRitual Hijinks, yellow - Color Club Almost Famous, green - Sephora Collection Picnic in the Park, light blue - essie Bikini so Teeny, blue - Color Club Insta-this, purple - Lakur Purple Reign. After the colors were lined up, I took a sponge and pressed it firmly against the pattern then lightly patted it on my nails without trying to make it look too neat, because tomorrow we have a gradient day, so I didn't want the manis to overlap. After the rainbow layer dried, I applied striping tape in various shapes and painted another layer of Color Club Mod in Manhattan on top."_

Thank you! I really put in extra effort into that one, so glad that it turned out well


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I love it! For transparency's sake, I received it free from the company, but after trying it once I really want to buy more colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The formula is comparable to Bondi and they work really well together, since both are 5-free. I like that Lakur also contains biotin and nourishing oils so my nails are way less brittle after I take off the polish.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Went to Ricky's to buy Essie For the Twill of It, but they were sold out.  The salesperson advised that OPI Peace and Love is a dupe for it. So here it is.

Don't mock me, but I usually just stick with creams so this duochrome is "out there' for me.  I'm loving it.





So pretty!


----------



## OiiO

My pink gradient nails for the 31 day nail challenge   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big thanks to DonnaD for making the color palette choice easier.

Also I had to file my nails into an oval shape because after cleaning today they started peeling really bad on the sides.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pink gradient nails for the 31 day nail challenge   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big thanks to DonnaD for making the color palette choice easier.

Also I had to file my nails into an oval shape because after cleaning today they started peeling really bad on the sides.









So cute!


----------



## DonnaD

My gradient for day 10 of the 31 day challenge.  See?  I've been good about not photo bombing the thread
 


...only posting the ones I really like!  Please excuse my horribly dried out fingers and cuticles.  The daily polish change and constant use of acetone is taking it's toll.  I'm perpetually greased up right now lol.  I've gone through half a bottle of cuticle oil!


----------



## DonnaD

I got two different colours from Lip factory.  both have the same awesome one coat coverage in a fantastically creamy formula that goes on like buttah.  I want them all.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love it! For transparency's sake, I received it free from the company, but after trying it once I really want to buy more colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The formula is comparable to Bondi and they work really well together, since both are 5-free. I like that Lakur also contains biotin and nourishing oils so my nails are way less brittle after I take off the polish.


----------



## acostakk

> My pink gradient nails for the 31 day nail challengeÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big thanks to DonnaD for making the color palette choice easier. Also I had to file my nails into an oval shape because after cleaning today they started peeling really bad on the sides.


 Beautiful!


----------



## acostakk

> My gradient for day 10 of the 31 day challenge. Â See? Â I've been good about not photo bombing the thread :laughing: ...only posting the ones I really like! Â Please excuse my horribly dried out fingers and cuticles. Â The daily polish change and constant use of acetone is taking it's toll. Â I'm perpetually greased up right nowÂ lol. Â I've gone through half a bottle of cuticle oil!


 This looks amazing. I can see why it's a favorite!


----------



## lissa1307

i took a little break from the challenge to try out horny mistress and my new little studs.


----------



## nikkimouse

Not cleaned up at all but i needed to express my love for this color.


----------



## BoySarah

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gradient for day 10 of the 31 day challenge.  See?  I've been good about not photo bombing the thread



...only posting the ones I really like!  Please excuse my horribly dried out fingers and cuticles.  The daily polish change and constant use of acetone is taking it's toll.  I'm perpetually greased up right now lol.  I've gone through half a bottle of cuticle oil!




So pretty!  I wish I was this talented!  Maybe if I show the salon tech she will do mine like this.


----------



## lissa1307

i traded mine to get horny mistress...but after seeing yours i might have to buy it again...it is a little different than others i have(the reason i traded was i thought it looked too much like other polishes i have so i didnt even bother swatching,lol)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Not cleaned up at all but i needed to express my love for this color.


----------



## DonnaD

Sarah, it's so easy, I'm sure you could do it yourself!  You never know until you try and practice makes perfect...well, maybe _nearly_ perfect lol.  I also think gradient nails are probably the easiest thing for a n00b, haha.  You can't really mess it up.  Striping tape is a little tricky but not that bad!  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty!  I wish I was this talented!  Maybe if I show the salon tech she will do mine like this.


----------



## nanutter

I'm obsessed with cobalt blues right now... (since the glossybox one).   

I'm going to try out the nails, inc. London brand vs the Wet 'n Wild Fergie in Havasue Blue.... So far, they look exactly the same.

Nails Inc is runnier and required a third coat, but had the easy, traditional thin brush. 

Wet 'N Wild had better coverage but came with that awkward wide brush. 

Let's see who chips/wears first.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gradient for day 10 of the 31 day challenge.  See?  I've been good about not photo bombing the thread



...only posting the ones I really like!  Please excuse my horribly dried out fingers and cuticles.  The daily polish change and constant use of acetone is taking it's toll.  I'm perpetually greased up right now lol.  I've gone through half a bottle of cuticle oil!





I love this!  So pretty!


----------



## BoySarah

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Ahhh. Striping tape!  okay.. I will try


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i traded mine to get horny mistress...but after seeing yours i might have to buy it again...it is a little different than others i have(the reason i traded was i thought it looked too much like other polishes i have so i didnt even bother swatching,lol)
Trading your liberty for a horny mistress.  this made me laugh soooo hard


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trading your liberty for a horny mistress.  this made me laugh soooo hard 









I didn't think of it that way, but that is very funny!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trading your liberty for a horny mistress.  this made me laugh soooo hard 








OMG I didn't notice that before.  That is funny!!


----------



## DonnaD

Here's a link to the youtube video with instructions on how to do it.


----------



## DonnaD

Bwahahaha!  Clever.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Trading your liberty for a horny mistress.  this made me laugh soooo hard


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did four manicures today to catch up with 31 day challenge, and these two are my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









 I love these nails. Both looks are so pretty.


----------



## wrkreads

I decided to swatch a few similar blues I had.





From Left to Right: Essence Colour &amp; Go in Letâ€™s Get Lost, Kozmic Colours in unnamed blue, NYC In a New York Color Minute in Water Street Blue and then a swirl look using the blues and OPI in Nein! Nein! Nein! OK Fine!

I'm pretty sure the Essence and NYC are close enought to be dupes, although I much prefer the formula for Essence.

Also, none of these blue polishes was over $2. That's my justification for owning multiple brands in a similar colour.


----------



## lissa1307

> Trading your liberty for a horny mistress.Â  this made me laugh soooo hardÂ  :rofl2: :spank:


 OMG I didn't think of it that way..guess you can think of it as another type of female liberty.or lack of...i didnt have enough good reds though...and a lot of aqua family types...but i do think i need it anyway...lol


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i took a little break from the challenge to try out horny mistress and my new little studs.





Beautiful love the studs!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gradient for day 10 of the 31 day challenge.  See?  I've been good about not photo bombing the thread



...only posting the ones I really like!  Please excuse my horribly dried out fingers and cuticles.  The daily polish change and constant use of acetone is taking it's toll.  I'm perpetually greased up right now lol.  I've gone through half a bottle of cuticle oil!





This is amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Not cleaned up at all but i needed to express my love for this color.

That's a beautiful color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i traded mine to get horny mistress...but after seeing yours i might have to buy it again...it is a little different than others i have(the reason i traded was i thought it looked too much like other polishes i have so i didnt even bother swatching,lol)
Trading your liberty for a horny mistress.  this made me laugh soooo hard


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to swatch a few similar blues I had.





From Left to Right: Essence Colour &amp; Go in Letâ€™s Get Lost, Kozmic Colours in unnamed blue, NYC In a New York Color Minute in Water Street Blue and then a swirl look using the blues and OPI in Nein! Nein! Nein! OK Fine!

I'm pretty sure the Essence and NYC are close enought to be dupes, although I much prefer the formula for Essence.

Also, none of these blue polishes was over $2. That's my justification for owning multiple brands in a similar colour.

Great deal on those polishes!  I have yet to try essence how does it compare to other popular brands?


----------



## nanutter

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Thank you so much for posting this tutorial. It is changing my life right now. I had no idea how anyone was doing all these fancy things! I've watched like... 8 of her other videos. That water marbling is fascinating.


----------



## madeupMegan

Going more fall (even though the weather is at its hottest!)





Sephora by OPI Sample Sale with Sephora by OPI I'm With Brad as the accent

I'm not a red fan, and I really liked this mani, also proud of how clean the lines are!


----------



## DonnaD

You're welcome.  Watermarbeling is coming up in the 31 day challenge and I hate doing it and I suck at it...mostly because I hate doing it, I think, so I went looking until I found a youtuber who made it seem not so bad.  She's a freakin' water marbling genius!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you so much for posting this tutorial. It is changing my life right now. I had no idea how anyone was doing all these fancy things! I've watched like... 8 of her other videos. That water marbling is fascinating.


----------



## meaganola

Before I peel it off, a quick bus!photo:



Oompa Loompa from Hit Polish. ETA: As a side note, that's three coat of polish and a coat of Seche Vite after a full day's wear, and instead of peel-off base coat, I used two coats of plain old undiluted Elmer's School Glue. I loved that essence peel-off base coat, but since it's discontinued, I was looking for another option, so I tried this. The glue works even better than the peel-off base! Each one came off in one piece with no trace of adhesive left on my nail. I think it took longer to apply the first coat than it did to remove it. I'm seriously considering using it as a base coat with standard polishes. Or at least foils that are hard to completely remove (I tend to have traces of shimmer no matter how hard I try to get rid of it).


----------



## Jessismith

Absolutely gorgeous color, love your nails!



> Went to Ricky's to buy Essie For the Twill of It, but they were sold out. Â The salesperson advised that OPI Peace and Love is a dupe for it. So here it is.Â  Don't mock me, but I usually just stick with creams so this duochrome is "out there' for me. Â I'm loving it.Â


----------



## Jessismith

That is a really great mani, awesome design!



> My gradient for day 10 of the 31 day challenge. Â See? Â I've been good about not photo bombing the thread :laughing: ...only posting the ones I really like! Â Please excuse my horribly dried out fingers and cuticles. Â The daily polish change and constant use of acetone is taking it's toll. Â I'm perpetually greased up right nowÂ lol. Â I've gone through half a bottle of cuticle oil!


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Sea Gurl


----------



## luckyme502

> Before I peel it off, a quick bus!photo:
> 
> 
> 
> Oompa Loompa from Hit Polish. ETA: As a side note, that's three coat of polish and a coat of Seche Vite after a full day's wear, and instead of peel-off base coat, I used two coats of plain old undiluted Elmer's School Glue. I loved that essence peel-off base coat, but since it's discontinued, I was looking for another option, so I tried this. The glue works even better than the peel-off base! Each one came off in one piece with no trace of adhesive left on my nail. I think it took longer to apply the first coat than it did to remove it. I'm seriously considering using it as a base coat with standard polishes. Or at least foils that are hard to completely remove (I tend to have traces of shimmer no matter how hard I try to get rid of it).


 I am so glad you posted about this. I saw this on pinterest but was unsure if it actually worked. Thank you. Now I know I will have to try it.


----------



## acostakk

> Before I peel it off, a quick bus!photo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oompa Loompa from Hit Polish. ETA: As a side note, that's three coat of polish and a coat of Seche Vite after a full day's wear, and instead of peel-off base coat, I used two coats of plain old undiluted Elmer's School Glue. I loved that essence peel-off base coat, but since it's discontinued, I was looking for another option, so I tried this. The glue works even better than the peel-off base! Each one came off in one piece with no trace of adhesive left on my nail. I think it took longer to apply the first coat than it did to remove it. I'm seriously considering using it as a base coat with standard polishes. Or at least foils that are hard to completely remove (I tend to have traces of shimmer no matter how hard I try to get rid of it).


 I tried the Elmer's glue thing once with marginal success. Yes, it peeled off, but in bits and dribbles and it took forever. But, I only used one coat of glue. Perhaps I'll give it another go. Although I really like my Target dip-it remover.


----------



## meaganola

> I tried the Elmer's glue thing once with marginal success. Yes, it peeled off, but in bits and dribbles and it took forever. But, I only used one coat of glue. Perhaps I'll give it another go. Although I really like my Target dip-it remover.


 When I used the peel-off base, two coats were definitely better than one. I tried both ways multiple times to make sure it wasn't the particular polish I was using. I would definitely try two coats. It really is a game-changer for me.


----------



## jessrose18

green is essie vested interest from fall 2013 , grey is essie cashmere bathrobe from fall 2013 and glitter is opi for spehora to the glitter end


----------



## MissTrix

*My green mani for the 30 Mani Marathon:*





*Illamasqua Veridian*

*Julep Esmeralda*

*Sephora X Ariel*

*Another angle:*


----------



## Love Trip

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today's NOTD is just a simple purple





2 coats of Sephora by OPI Just a Little Dangerous (sorry for the mess, this was done in a hurry)

That's a gorgeous color!!


----------



## nikkimouse

So my stamping stuff will be here Friday the 13th   I'm not sure if that is a good omen for starting this new endeavor...  I'm super excited about it already...  I want to order more plates but I am trying so hard to wait to see if I actually have any skill at this.  And I'm off Saturday so I know what I will be doing all day Saturday!

Any suggestions on a good white and black nail polish that works well for stamping that is not too expensive hopefully something I can get at a walmart or drug store.


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my stamping stuff will be here Friday the 13th   I'm not sure if that is a good omen for starting this new endeavor...  I'm super excited about it already...  I want to order more plates but I am trying so hard to wait to see if I actually have any skill at this.  And I'm off Saturday so I know what I will be doing all day Saturday!

Any suggestions on a good white and black nail polish that works well for stamping that is not too expensive hopefully something I can get at a walmart or drug store.

I have heard that Wet n Wild works well. The Wild Shine type, not the fast drying kind.


----------



## DonnaD

You can get the Essence on Amazon for like $4.  It's the only place I've ever bought it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before I peel it off, a quick bus!photo:




Oompa Loompa from Hit Polish.

ETA: As a side note, that's three coat of polish and a coat of Seche Vite after a full day's wear, and instead of peel-off base coat, I used two coats of plain old undiluted Elmer's School Glue. I loved that essence peel-off base coat, but since it's discontinued, I was looking for another option, so I tried this. The glue works even better than the peel-off base! Each one came off in one piece with no trace of adhesive left on my nail. I think it took longer to apply the first coat than it did to remove it. I'm seriously considering using it as a base coat with standard polishes. Or at least foils that are hard to completely remove (I tend to have traces of shimmer no matter how hard I try to get rid of it).


----------



## DonnaD

I don't care what polish you're wearing, I just love the shape and length of your nails and your long, slender fingers.  I'm so jealous!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Went to Ricky's to buy Essie For the Twill of It, but they were sold out.  The salesperson advised that OPI Peace and Love is a dupe for it. So here it is. 

Don't mock me, but I usually just stick with creams so this duochrome is "out there' for me.  I'm loving it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> So my stamping stuff will be here Friday the 13thÂ Â  I'm not sure if that is a good omen for starting this new endeavor...Â  I'm super excited about it already...Â  I want to order more plates but I am trying so hard to waitÂ to see if I actually have any skill at this.Â  And I'm off Saturday so I know what I will be doing all day Saturday! Any suggestions on a good white and black nail polish that works well for stampingÂ that is not too expensive hopefully something I can get at a walmart or drug store.


 Any polish that is on the thicker side and is opaque in one coat is a good candidate for stamping. I use konad white and black special stamping polish..its not expensive at around $4-5 each on amazon. To start, I'd try wet n wild black and white as trix suggested.


----------



## OiiO

My polka dot submission for 31 day nail art challenge.


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks to everyone who complimented my last mani.  If I try to quote more the one person, they just show blank so I didn't bother.  Thanks!!


----------



## sleepykat

> Went to Ricky's to buy Essie For the Twill of It, but they were sold out. Â The salesperson advised that OPI Peace and Love is a dupe for it. So here it is.Â  Don't mock me, but I usually just stick with creams so this duochrome is "out there' for me. Â I'm loving it.Â


 Why would we mock you? This looks fabulous!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Melty mint chocolate chip waffle cones for the 'green nails' 30 mani marathon challenge!


----------



## barbyechick

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My polka dot submission for 31 day nail art challenge.





omg Oiio those are absolutely so classy and yet adorable at the same time, I'm inspired!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Melty mint chocolate chip waffle cones for the 'green nails' 30 mani marathon challenge!
SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  That is too freakin; cute.  Please come do my nails on October 2nd.  I'll be all painted out by then and will need a good manicurist to fix up my poor dried out cuticles and gvie me a cute mani.  You do such a great job on your nails, you need to stop being so selfish and do them for ME!!!!


----------



## Jessismith

Super cute!!



> My polka dot submission forÂ 31 day nail art challenge.


 Yummy!!


> Melty mint chocolate chip waffle cones for the 'green nails' 30 mani marathon challenge!


----------



## luckyme502

Bondi's Tavern on the.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my stamping stuff will be here Friday the 13th   I'm not sure if that is a good omen for starting this new endeavor...  I'm super excited about it already...  I want to order more plates but I am trying so hard to wait to see if I actually have any skill at this.  And I'm off Saturday so I know what I will be doing all day Saturday!

Any suggestions on a good white and black nail polish that works well for stamping that is not too expensive hopefully something I can get at a walmart or drug store.

I love stamping!  What plates did you get?  I can't stop buying them!!  I just saw some new Messy Mansions!!  Too many plates, not enough cash.  I use Sinful Colors Snow Me White for my cheap white.  Walgreens had a .99 sale (normally 1.99) but I am not sure if it's still going on or not.  For the black Wet n' Wild Wild Shine in Black Creme or Sinful Colors in Black on Black works great.  For both the Sinful Polishes the bottles I have are at least a 3rd gone already so they have thickened up quite a bit and they stamp perfectly.  I also use Kleancolor polishes.  The white I bought isn't great at all but the black is nice that was $2.49 at a beauty supply shop or I found the minis of 2 different metallic sets at Ross for $3.99.  I have so many tips about stamping I will send you a PM!


----------



## Monika1

This was my *YELLOW* from the 30ManisMarathon:

Done entirely with Bondi polishes: I'm Vers as the base and top, Central Park Blossom, Brick Road, and Fool's for the base background and textures, Chasing the Sun, Uptown Girl, &amp; Fuschia-istic for the flowers, and Tavern on the.. for the leaves and stems.





And this was my *GREEN*:

I used Bondi The Limelight, Teal Magnolia, Lady Liberty, Tavern on the...; and for underlying gradient a bit of Nubar Sour Candy and Zoya Charla.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So my stamping stuff will be here Friday the 13th   I'm not sure if that is a good omen for starting this new endeavor...  I'm super excited about it already...  I want to order more plates but I am trying so hard to wait to see if I actually have any skill at this.  And I'm off Saturday so I know what I will be doing all day Saturday!

Any suggestions on a good white and black nail polish that works well for stamping that is not too expensive hopefully something I can get at a walmart or drug store.

Sally hanson xtreme wear black out, and salon perfect sugar cube...both are cheap and opaque...my stamping stuff arrived the other day and i tested them on it...worked great...well until my stamper broke(stupid china made garbage..lol) well one end kinda pushed in itself and i didnt even press hard with it...but since i did get a few test stamps in before i can now justify buying a better quality one...

hey Scooby....what stamper do you recommend miss stamp queen?


----------



## tasertag

I finally had success stamping. The base is Julep Otte and I used the Bundle Monster houndstooth plate with Color Club Mod in Manhattan.


----------



## acostakk

> I finally had success stamping. The base is Julep Otte and I used the Bundle Monster houndstooth plate with Color Club Mod in Manhattan.


 On,nice! Good job!


----------



## lissa1307

just redid my stripe mani for the 31 day challenge...

bondi the limelight,sally hanson xtreme wear black out, opi still into pink, bondi i'm vers and sally hanson instadri clearly quick(the two together bondi then sally make for an awesome strong chip proof fast drying topper) oh yea, a cpl sizes of silver round studs.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Absolutely gorgeous color, love your nails!


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Why would we mock you? This looks fabulous!

Thanks ladies!  You're all so sweet!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  green is essie vested interest from fall 2013 , grey is essie cashmere bathrobe from fall 2013 and glitter is opi for spehora to the glitter end








Ooo, must buy these colors.


----------



## CheshireCookie

*Mani #4 - GREEN* for the 30 Manis Marathon!





I used:

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Angela

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Etta

Julep - Francis

Julep - Adele (shimmery top coat)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)

Bondi - I'm Vers (base and topcoat)


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally had success stamping. The base is Julep Otte and I used the Bundle Monster houndstooth plate with Color Club Mod in Manhattan.





This is so neat and delicate, I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Houndstooth is a timeless classic.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally had success stamping. The base is Julep Otte and I used the Bundle Monster houndstooth plate with Color Club Mod in Manhattan.




Love it!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #4 - GREEN* for the 30 Manis Marathon!





I used:

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Angela

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Etta

Julep - Francis

Julep - Adele (shimmery top coat)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)

Bondi - I'm Vers (base and topcoat)

Just beautiful!  I love the stained glass effect!


----------



## Jessismith

Awesome color combos!



> This was my *YELLOW* from the 30ManisMarathon: Done entirely with Bondi polishes: I'm Vers as the base and top, Central Park Blossom, Brick Road, and Fool's for the base background and textures, Chasing the Sun, Uptown Girl, &amp; Fuschia-istic for the flowers, and Tavern on the.. for the leaves and stems.
> 
> And this was my *GREEN*: I used Bondi The Limelight, Teal Magnolia, Lady Liberty, Tavern on the...; and for underlying gradient a bit of Nubar Sour Candy and Zoya Charla.


----------



## Jessismith

Oooooh, nice use of houndstooth!



> I finally had success stamping. The base is Julep Otte and I used the Bundle Monster houndstooth plate with Color Club Mod in Manhattan.


----------



## tasertag

> On,nice! Good job!





> This is so neat and delicate, I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Houndstooth is a timeless classic.





> Love it!





> Oooooh, nice use of houndstooth!


 Thanks everyone! I'm kind of pumped that stamping actually worked this time. +1 Confidence in stamping.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> *Mani #4 - **GREEN* for the 30 Manis Marathon!
> 
> I used: Bondi - The Limelight Bondi - Tavern on the Julep - Denver Julep - Angela Julep - Angelina Julep - Etta Julep - Francis Julep - Adele (shimmery top coat) OPI - Black Onyx (lines) Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail) Bondi - I'm Vers (base and topcoat)


 This looks perfect. Amazing color choices. How did you make the lines look flawless? My outlines always tend to be so wobbly.


----------



## hey-mercedes

For my mani, Butter London - Fash Pack For my pedi, Nicole by OPI - Pretty in Plum


----------



## wrkreads

> Great deal on those polishes!Â  I have yet to try essence how does it compare to other popular brands?


 Essence has a great formula. Most are opaque in one coat, even the lighter shades. The brush is awesome, wide and slightly rounded. They are quickly becoming some of my favourite polishes.


----------



## Jessismith

So pretty!!



> *Mani #4 - **GREEN* for the 30 Manis Marathon!
> 
> I used: Bondi - The Limelight Bondi - Tavern on the Julep - Denver Julep - Angela Julep - Angelina Julep - Etta Julep - Francis Julep - Adele (shimmery top coat) OPI - Black Onyx (lines) Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail) Bondi - I'm Vers (base and topcoat)


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love stamping!  What plates did you get?  I can't stop buying them!!  I just saw some new Messy Mansions!!  Too many plates, not enough cash.  I use Sinful Colors Snow Me White for my cheap white.  Walgreens had a .99 sale (normally 1.99) but I am not sure if it's still going on or not.  For the black Wet n' Wild Wild Shine in Black Creme or Sinful Colors in Black on Black works great.  For both the Sinful Polishes the bottles I have are at least a 3rd gone already so they have thickened up quite a bit and they stamp perfectly.  I also use Kleancolor polishes.  The white I bought isn't great at all but the black is nice that was $2.49 at a beauty supply shop or I found the minis of 2 different metallic sets at Ross for $3.99.  I have so many tips about stamping I will send you a PM!

I'm excited to hear any tips too! Please, me too! I have a few Konad plates and some Pueen plates on the way! I'm very excited about trying something new! I'm not sure what polishes will work, so I got some Konad polish to compare, but have my Bondi polishes and also Revlon Knockout and Sally Hansen White On. I've admired stamping for ages, so figured it's time to try, and welcome all input  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Awesome color combos!
Thank-you very much! Bondi basically did all that work for me - I used all the greens I had from them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I'll have to try The Limelight with Teal Magnolia and Lady Liberty directly - not sure what I'll think about those combos yet. Side by side, I think they're great!

I'm happy to say I think I've learned from the TV show "What Not To Wear" - that things need to 'go' not match. Tee, hee.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Here are some of my stamping tips - 


I always stamp over a nice dry layer of top coat. This will allow you to wipe away any stamping mistakes once or twice without messing up the polish underneath.
Use an opaque polish for stamping. Special stamping polishes are not required, but they do take the guess work out of choosing a good polish to stamp with. Polish that covers well in one coat is ideal. Cremes and opaque metallics work best, glitters or shimmers do not.
Always start with a clean stamping plate, stamper, and scraper. I keep a lint-free cotton pad with remover on it next to me to wipe off the stamper, scraper, and plate after each stamp. Some designs can be stamped several times without compromising the result, some more intricate designs may need to be wiped off between stamps.
Use a straight down/straight up motion with the stamper to pick up the design rather than rolling it over the plate. The rolling motion works better for laying the design onto the nail rather than picking the design up. Be careful not to press the stamper too hard onto the design, as the polish could be squeezed from the lines.
After picking up the design, check the stamper to be sure you have the correct result before stamping. If needed, wipe off on your polish remover/cotton pad and try again. Work quickly to transfer the design to the nail, as the polish begins to dry as soon as it's laid on the plate.
Wait several minutes before gently applying a top coat to seal the design. Some top coats can smear your stamping, so try not to go over it too much or too hard with the top coat brush. The more time you give your design to dry, the less chance you will have of smearage.
Practice makes perfect! Experiment with different types of plates and polishes until you find what works the best for you. YouTube is filled with great stamping tutorials/tips/tricks/and ideas if you need help.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are some of my stamping tips - 



I always stamp over a nice dry layer of top coat. This will allow you to wipe away any stamping mistakes once or twice without messing up the polish underneath.
Use an opaque polish for stamping. Special stamping polishes are not required, but they do take the guess work out of choosing a good polish to stamp with. Polish that covers well in one coat is ideal. Cremes and opaque metallics work best, glitters or shimmers do not.
Always start with a clean stamping plate, stamper, and scraper. I keep a lint-free cotton pad with remover on it next to me to wipe off the stamper, scraper, and plate after each stamp. Some designs can be stamped several times without compromising the result, some more intricate designs may need to be wiped off between stamps.
Use a straight down/straight up motion with the stamper to pick up the design rather than rolling it over the plate. The rolling motion works better for laying the design onto the nail rather than picking the design up. Be careful not to press the stamper too hard onto the design, as the polish could be squeezed from the lines.
After picking up the design, check the stamper to be sure you have the correct result before stamping. If needed, wipe off on your polish remover/cotton pad and try again. Work quickly to transfer the design to the nail, as the polish begins to dry as soon as it's laid on the plate.
Wait several minutes before gently applying a top coat to seal the design. Some top coats can smear your stamping, so try not to go over it too much or too hard with the top coat brush. The more time you give your design to dry, the less chance you will have of smearage.
Practice makes perfect! Experiment with different types of plates and polishes until you find what works the best for you. YouTube is filled with great stamping tutorials/tips/tricks/and ideas if you need help.
 
Thanks for this!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are some of my stamping tips - 

What she said.  Also, I keep a lint roller refill nearby always.  I use it to clean the stamper in between stampings.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally had success stamping. The base is Julep Otte and I used the Bundle Monster houndstooth plate with Color Club Mod in Manhattan.





Congrats on the stamping. I really like the colour combination.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just beautiful!  I love the stained glass effect!


Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This looks perfect. Amazing color choices. How did you make the lines look flawless? My outlines always tend to be so wobbly.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So pretty!!

Thank you everyone!




and tasertag, haha, very intense concentration, with lots of sweat dripping down my forehead! LOL



&lt;----and these eyes!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally had success stamping. The base is Julep Otte and I used the Bundle Monster houndstooth plate with Color Club Mod in Manhattan.





Good job!  I really should try to practice since I've got naked nails right now after doing my animal print mani.


----------



## DonnaD

The animal print part of the challenge.  I went with basic and boring, only a little less boring because the Orly Sweet Peacock I bought last week is so pretty and ooooo...shiny!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The animal print part of the challenge.  I went with basic and boring, only a little less boring because the Orly Sweet Peacock I bought last week is so pretty and ooooo...shiny!!





That looks fantastic!  The color combo rocks.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The animal print part of the challenge.  I went with basic and boring, only a little less boring because the Orly Sweet Peacock I bought last week is so pretty and ooooo...shiny!!





Love this blue! Also this isn't boring! Most of us couldn't contemplate these skills!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The animal print part of the challenge.  I went with basic and boring, only a little less boring because the Orly Sweet Peacock I bought last week is so pretty and ooooo...shiny!!





You're so funny, lol. Your definition of boring is my definition of exciting! I can only hope to do something that boring when it gets to animal print time. That's the one that I'm scared of.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love this blue! Also this isn't boring! Most of us couldn't contemplate these skills!

I mean boring as in "it's all been done before."  Leopard spots is a pretty overdone theme...although...this is the first time I've ever done them.  You girls know me...I do so love my dots and stripes!  I've never been a big fan of leopard spots.


----------



## AtomicBunny

> The animal print part of the challenge. Â I went with basic and boring, only a little less boring because the Orly Sweet Peacock I bought last week is so pretty and ooooo...shiny!!


 Love it! Nice combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I mean boring as in "it's all been done before."  Leopard spots is a pretty overdone theme...although...this is the first time I've ever done them.  You girls know me...I do so love my dots and stripes!  I've never been a big fan of leopard spots.

who cares if its been done before! (hopefully my comment about it in the 31dc thread didnt imply that) its new to you and you put a fun twist on it, that makes it awetastical...i had to do something else because i personally woulda gone with a standby pink and black and white zebra...which ive done probably 50 times 



.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
who cares if its been done before! (hopefully my comment about it in the 31dc thread didnt imply that) its new to you and you put a fun twist on it, that makes it awetastical...i had to do something else because i personally woulda gone with a standby pink and black and white zebra...which ive done probably 50 times 



.

I'm just happy with my colour combo and I am really loving the Zoya Claudine.  Such a nice, soft black.  I don't have anything else like it and I thought it was way fun to do the off-black and bright blue leopard/cheeta whatever animal has those markings lol.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Obviously I'm not a nail technician but this is Sally Hansen Hard As Nails Xtreme wear in Purple passion with Jordana Lunar Lights. Still trying to grow these babies out from chewing them down on the flight. 




This matte purple is simply stunning!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My mani for the *30 Manis Marathon, Mani #3 - Yellow!*





I used Julep's Blake as the main base color and OPI's Oy-Another Polish Joke! for the stripes!





So classy, Cookie!

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My pink gradient nails for the 31 day nail challenge   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Big thanks to DonnaD for making the color palette choice easier.

Also I had to file my nails into an oval shape because after cleaning today they started peeling really bad on the sides.









Your nails and manicures are perfect no matter what you do!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My gradient for day 10 of the 31 day challenge.  See?  I've been good about not photo bombing the thread



...only posting the ones I really like!  Please excuse my horribly dried out fingers and cuticles.  The daily polish change and constant use of acetone is taking it's toll.  I'm perpetually greased up right now lol.  I've gone through half a bottle of cuticle oil!





I love this, Donna! So, so pretty! And I love how thick your nails always look at the tips! Mine are not like that at all.

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i took a little break from the challenge to try out horny mistress and my new little studs.





Pretty, Lissa!

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally had success stamping. The base is Julep Otte and I used the Bundle Monster houndstooth plate with Color Club Mod in Manhattan.





I LOVE this, VY! You did GOOD!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just redid my stripe mani for the 31 day challenge...

bondi the limelight,sally hanson xtreme wear black out, opi still into pink, bondi i'm vers and sally hanson instadri clearly quick(the two together bondi then sally make for an awesome strong chip proof fast drying topper) oh yea, a cpl sizes of silver round studs.





This looks so fun and neatly done, Lissa!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #4 - GREEN* for the 30 Manis Marathon!





I used:

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Angela

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Etta

Julep - Francis

Julep - Adele (shimmery top coat)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)

Bondi - I'm Vers (base and topcoat)

Cookie, this is PERFECTION!!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are some of my stamping tips - 



I always stamp over a nice dry layer of top coat. This will allow you to wipe away any stamping mistakes once or twice without messing up the polish underneath.
Use an opaque polish for stamping. Special stamping polishes are not required, but they do take the guess work out of choosing a good polish to stamp with. Polish that covers well in one coat is ideal. Cremes and opaque metallics work best, glitters or shimmers do not.
Always start with a clean stamping plate, stamper, and scraper. I keep a lint-free cotton pad with remover on it next to me to wipe off the stamper, scraper, and plate after each stamp. Some designs can be stamped several times without compromising the result, some more intricate designs may need to be wiped off between stamps.
Use a straight down/straight up motion with the stamper to pick up the design rather than rolling it over the plate. The rolling motion works better for laying the design onto the nail rather than picking the design up. Be careful not to press the stamper too hard onto the design, as the polish could be squeezed from the lines.
After picking up the design, check the stamper to be sure you have the correct result before stamping. If needed, wipe off on your polish remover/cotton pad and try again. Work quickly to transfer the design to the nail, as the polish begins to dry as soon as it's laid on the plate.
Wait several minutes before gently applying a top coat to seal the design. Some top coats can smear your stamping, so try not to go over it too much or too hard with the top coat brush. The more time you give your design to dry, the less chance you will have of smearage.
Practice makes perfect! Experiment with different types of plates and polishes until you find what works the best for you. YouTube is filled with great stamping tutorials/tips/tricks/and ideas if you need help.
 
Thanks for the tips, Scooby! I believe I am gonna have to give stamping a try, too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The animal print part of the challenge.  I went with basic and boring, only a little less boring because the Orly Sweet Peacock I bought last week is so pretty and ooooo...shiny!!





If this is boring, Donna, I want to do boring nails!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm just happy with my colour combo and I am really loving the Zoya Claudine.  Such a nice, soft black.  I don't have anything else like it and I thought it was way fun to do the off-black and bright blue leopard/cheeta whatever animal has those markings lol.

Sorry once again for the long ppst, ladies. As usual, I just selected a random few to comment on. Hope to spend more time on here this weekend.


----------



## acostakk

OPI Alcatraz...Rocks. Oh, the sparkly goodness!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *hey-mercedes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

For my mani, Butter London - Fash Pack
For my pedi, Nicole by OPI - Pretty in Plum

My pedi is OPI pretty in plum right now too.  I love the color!

My mani is Bondi in Starry Night.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Alcatraz...Rocks. Oh, the sparkly goodness!



I totally saw this in you haul post and was waiting for this post.  I love this polish x 1 million M&amp;M's!!


----------



## DonnaD

I don't love it lol.  I think they might be naturally a little thicker than normal...my mom's were super, super thick. I always said she looked like she had toenails on her fingers lol.  I think a lot of it is from multiple layers of base coat, polish and top coat.  I look at other people's manis and I don't get why theirs don't look thick too.  Some nail art requires an obscene amount of polish.  There is one blogger I've seen whose nails look thick but I read that she always had really thick nails.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this, Donna! So, so pretty! And I love how thick your nails always look at the tips! Mine are not like that at all.


----------



## Christa W

I am so excited for this afternoon that I did my nails at 1:00 AM!!  I am going to a book signing and meet &amp; greet with Animal Planet's Jackson Galaxy from My Cat From Hell.  I am a huge superfan of his and feel like a kid on Christmas morning.  I went shopping after work for clothes because I didn't have anything to wear.  And of course once I found an outfit I had to coordinate my nails.

So here's my shirt...





I decided on a skittlette.  I went for a matte gray using Sinful Colors in My Turn from the Leather Luxe collection.  I used 3 coats and there is still a bald spot on my right thumb.  So far it's the only one from the collection I have had that problem with.  I know other people have as well.   On my pinkie accent nail is Sally Hansen Sugar Coat in Pink Sprinkles to match the glasses.  I then used 3 coats of Sally Hansen Complete Salon in Dune on my middle and ring fingers.  I added Maybelline Sunlit Bronze and used the saran wrap method to create an antiqued look to it.  It turned out more like marble.  I stamped with Mash 47 and used my Nicole by OPI in Pros &amp; Confidence which I got by mailing in codes inside Special K cereals.  I don't yet have a damask plate so I improvised.

I wasn't happy with the end result in part to my crooked stamping.  I really, really need to figure out to to line everything up better but sometimes I just want to get it over with (and go to bed!!)  So I took off the ring and middle finger and opted for a simpler design.  I used Milani in White on the Spot and stamped my Mash plate 24 with Sinful Colors Black on Black to represent the tie.  I think this skittlette might be cuter using the Nicole by OPI color on my thumb and pointer instead of the gray but I really love gray so I am keeping it the way it is.  I hope it holds up.  If nothing else I will keep the Pink Sprinkle sugar coat in my purse and just redo them all that polish. 









I have a shot of just the first manicure without the stamping in case anyone is interested in seeing it look marble or stone like.  And I have a closer picture of the kitty.  If I could figure out how to hide the pics I would have added them all!  I am pretty happy with the overall look of number 2.


----------



## acostakk

> I totally saw this in you haul post and was waiting for this post.Â  I love this polish x 1 million M&amp;M's!!


 I have this bad habit of rabidly accumulating way more pretties than I can wear. I'm now on a polish freeze until I clear out the never-been-worn box. We'll see how long that lasts! I'm concentrating on recent purchases right now, and I love Alcatraz...Rocks! I can't decide where to file it though. Blacks and grays? Purples? Blues?


----------



## sleepykat

> I totally saw this in you haul post and was waiting for this post.Â  I love this polish x 1 million M&amp;M's!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have this bad habit of rabidly accumulating way more pretties than I can wear. I'm now on a polish freeze until I clear out the never-been-worn box. We'll see how long that lasts! I'm concentrating on recent purchases right now, and I love Alcatraz...Rocks! I can't decide where to file it though. Blacks and grays? Purples? Blues?
Click to expand...

 I have hundreds of bottles...almost all purchased at sale prices...and at least a hundred are in my 'Untried' section at any given time. Once I have tried them, I try to realistically determine if I will wear it again. If not, I trade it or give it away. It's a thin line between what I do and hoarding. But I don't have kids or a mortgage, I hardly ever shop for shoes or clothing or accessories, I don't decorate my home, I hardly ever drink alcohol, my husband and I share a car, I don't get any salon or spa services, and I use lots of sales and coupons. You ladies are getting so creative and lovely with your nail art! Thank you for sharing. I haven't been posting much on this thread lately, but it's still my favorite MUT thread to look at.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 






Christa, I really enjoy the musical aspect to this mani! And I would like to see the 'marble' photos!

How to 'hide' photos: Use the spoiler feature. It's in the second bar of widgets right after the paper clip. (The talking blurb graphic.)

If I write this text, (I can throw a photo in here too), then select it. (I'm going to copy this text once below and do it to illustrate: Then I click on that graphic up top of the Reply window and a window pops up with what I have selected. Then I press Submit. This is what I get:



Spoiler



If I write this text, (I can throw a photo in here too), then select it. (I'm going to copy this text once below and do it to illustrate:



In your Reply window, it will not look hidden. It will just look yellow. The *Warning: SPOILER....* text in the upper field of the window that pops up is the only text that will be visible unless someone clicks to see your yellow photos and text. You don't see Warning: Spoiler text in the yellow area in your Reply window. You can change the Warning text if you want when you have the window open. You can also add to your 'yellow blurb' - the content that is hidden, by editing what you have written in the yellow box in the Reply window.

An alternative to selecting text is to press the graphic up top first. Here goes.

And I'm typing in the pop-up window now! If I want to put photos in here, I have to do it once I get back to the Reply window, by putting them in the yellow area.

Now I'm pressing Submit.
Good luck with this in the future! Give it a try!


----------



## Monika1

This is my blue mani from the 30 Manis Marathon:









I used all Bondi: Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, The Limelight, and Tavern on the... at the tips, and Starry Night as the blue. I used Bondi I'm Vers as the base and topcoat, and here I had a lovely smooth finish and Starry Night is beautifully glossy even without it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Christa, I really enjoy the musical aspect to this mani! And I would like to see the 'marble' photos!

How to 'hide' photos: Use the spoiler feature. It's in the second bar of widgets right after the paper clip. (The talking blurb graphic.)
Awesome thanks for that!  Here is the stone/marble before the stamp. It reminded me of a vanity top in a high end bathroom.  I love the way it looks better this way.  Under the stamp kind of looked like my nail was dirty or like it had some kind of fungus LOL.  They were so pretty but just didn't fit what I wanted to go for and am glad I chose the piano keys.


----------



## BoySarah




----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Such a clean mani and a beautiful color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fantastic!


----------



## OiiO

Here's my flower mani entry, using my day 5 manicure as a base.


----------



## BoySarah

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Such a clean mani and a beautiful color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fantastic!
I didn't do it myself.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't do it myself.

Well, then your nail tech did a wonderful job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Regardless, your nails look like they're in great shape!


----------



## Jessismith

I love just everything about this! Color combo, design combo. How did you create the "satin ball shine" look on the solid nails?



> The animal print part of the challenge. Â I went with basic and boring, only a little less boring because the Orly Sweet Peacock I bought last week is so pretty and ooooo...shiny!!


----------



## Jessismith

Thought both designs very cute with your kitty top!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



>


 Oooohhhhh! Aaaaaahhhhh!


>


 Very pretty! Really unique floral!


> Here's my flower mani entry, using my day 5 manicure as a base.


----------



## DonnaD

Gorgeous and that's a great colour for you!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## DonnaD

Are you talking about the oval-ish light spots?  That's me taking my pic under my magnifying lamp because I'm too lazy to get up and take a proper picture in the light box




 The light is really bright and beams onto the nails.  It sometimes causes the polish to look flattened depending upon the angle which you can see on the pinky fingernail in my flower mani below.  

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love just everything about this! Color combo, design combo. How did you create the "satin ball shine" look on the solid nails?


----------



## DonnaD

For the 31 day challenge...flowers.  I guess I'm all about the blues lately!


----------



## BoySarah

So pretty. I want!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Going more fall (even though the weather is at its hottest!)





Sephora by OPI Sample Sale with Sephora by OPI I'm With Brad as the accent

I'm not a red fan, and I really liked this mani, also proud of how clean the lines are!

pretty colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before I peel it off, a quick bus!photo:




Oompa Loompa from Hit Polish.

ETA: As a side note, that's three coat of polish and a coat of Seche Vite after a full day's wear, and instead of peel-off base coat, I used two coats of plain old undiluted Elmer's School Glue. I loved that essence peel-off base coat, but since it's discontinued, I was looking for another option, so I tried this. The glue works even better than the peel-off base! Each one came off in one piece with no trace of adhesive left on my nail. I think it took longer to apply the first coat than it did to remove it. I'm seriously considering using it as a base coat with standard polishes. Or at least foils that are hard to completely remove (I tend to have traces of shimmer no matter how hard I try to get rid of it).
Love it, might have to give the glue a try since I love using glitter so much.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Sea Gurl






pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  green is essie vested interest from fall 2013 , grey is essie cashmere bathrobe from fall 2013 and glitter is opi for spehora to the glitter end








Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *My green mani for the 30 Mani Marathon:*





*Illamasqua Veridian*

*Julep Esmeralda*

*Sephora X Ariel*

*Another angle:*





Love the colors you used!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My polka dot submission for 31 day nail art challenge.









Im in love!


----------



## mama2358

> For the 31 day challenge...flowers. Â I guess I'm all about the blues lately!


 Love this! I've got blue and silver on now also!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Melty mint chocolate chip waffle cones for the 'green nails' 30 mani marathon challenge!

This is perfect! I think one of your best so far.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Bondi's Tavern on the.

cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my *YELLOW* from the 30ManisMarathon:

Done entirely with Bondi polishes: I'm Vers as the base and top, Central Park Blossom, Brick Road, and Fool's for the base background and textures, Chasing the Sun, Uptown Girl, &amp; Fuschia-istic for the flowers, and Tavern on the.. for the leaves and stems.





And this was my *GREEN*:

I used Bondi The Limelight, Teal Magnolia, Lady Liberty, Tavern on the...; and for underlying gradient a bit of Nubar Sour Candy and Zoya Charla.









Awesome manis, youre so talented!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Melty mint chocolate chip waffle cones for the 'green nails' 30 mani marathon challenge!
> 
> 
> 
> This is perfect! I think one of your best so far.
Click to expand...

 Thanks so much!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awesome thanks for that!  Here is the stone/marble before the stamp. It reminded me of a vanity top in a high end bathroom.  I love the way it looks better this way.  Under the stamp kind of looked like my nail was dirty or like it had some kind of fungus LOL.  They were so pretty but just didn't fit what I wanted to go for and am glad I chose the piano keys.





You're welcome! Thanks for showing the marble effect. I agree it looks more intentional without the stamp. That would be a lovely textural mani maybe with just one smooth highlight nail.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I finally had success stamping. The base is Julep Otte and I used the Bundle Monster houndstooth plate with Color Club Mod in Manhattan.





Love it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my flower mani entry, using my day 5 manicure as a base.













It's beautiful and reminds me of a cross between Himalayan poppies and peonies!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the 31 day challenge...flowers.  I guess I'm all about the blues lately!





This is beautiful and definitely one to repeat when you have more time! I love using these dot flowers too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Awesome manis, youre so talented!

Thank-you so much!


----------



## jessrose18

ILNP birefringence with zoya pixie dust carter and liberty accent nail


----------



## DonnaD

Thank you, everyone!

I am definitely going to be wearing this again for more than just one day.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is beautiful and definitely one to repeat when you have more time! I love using these dot flowers too!


----------



## nikkimouse

My first stamp ever!!! Sadly this was my best attempt o the night once I changed my polish I couldn't get a full nail stamp to look good. I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ILNP birefringence with zoya pixie dust carter and liberty accent nail



Wow! That's intense - I love how it glows.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My first stamp ever!!! Sadly this was my best attempt o the night once I changed my polish I couldn't get a full nail stamp to look good. I will try again tomorrow!

How exciting! Congrats! What tools and plates are you using and how was the first experience? What were the biggest challenges doing it?


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How exciting! Congrats! What tools and plates are you using and how was the first experience? What were the biggest challenges doing it?

I used a Winstonia Plate. The stamper and scraper I ordered on amazon still hasn't come in so I bought a cheap set at walmart.  My biggest challenge was the bad scraper it came with, and trying to find a good polish that will show up.


----------



## acostakk

> Yay for you! I'm impressed. I've come to the conclusion that nail art is simply not in the cards for me at this stage of life. Getting them polished on a regular basis is accomplishment enough for now. But I love seeing what everyone else comes up with, and can't wait to see what you learn! My first stamp ever!!! Sadly this was my best attempt o the night once I changed my polish I couldn't get a full nail stamp to look good. I will try again tomorrow!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just redid my stripe mani for the 31 day challenge...

bondi the limelight,sally hanson xtreme wear black out, opi still into pink, bondi i'm vers and sally hanson instadri clearly quick(the two together bondi then sally make for an awesome strong chip proof fast drying topper) oh yea, a cpl sizes of silver round studs.





Awesome colors!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ILNP birefringence with zoya pixie dust carter and liberty accent nail



Lovely!  The colors are hot!


----------



## tasertag

> My first stamp ever!!! Sadly this was my best attempt o the night once I changed my polish I couldn't get a full nail stamp to look good. I will try again tomorrow!


 Woooo that looks pretty good!


----------



## hey-mercedes

You lady's NEEEEEED to try Frolic by Orly!!! It's the most beautiful shade of purple!!


----------



## emily_3383

Zoya Godiva! One of my first Pixie Dusts.


----------



## DonnaD

This is for the 31 day challenge - delicate print.  I think it's adorable and totally something I would do again for Valentine's Day.


----------



## acostakk

> This is for the 31 day challenge -Â delicate print. Â I think it's adorable and totally something I would do again for Valentine's Day.


 Very pretty!


----------



## tasertag

> This is for the 31 day challenge -Â delicate print. Â I think it's adorable and totally something I would do again for Valentine's Day.


 How did you do the heart shape?


----------



## acostakk

Bondi NYPD and Color Club Cold Metal




Heh. It looks much tidier in person. Funny how the camera magnifies every glitch and oops (and smeared cuticle!)


----------



## NotTheMama

My new engagement ring!!! My mani?? Oh yeah....Zoya Cynthia (I think) with Zoya Opal on top. Here's a better pic of the mani....


----------



## acostakk

> My new engagement ring!!! My mani?? Oh yeah....Zoya Cynthia (I think) with Zoya Opal on top. Here's a better pic of the mani....


 Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Congratulations! Beautiful!


 Thank you!!


----------



## tasertag

> My new engagement ring!!! My mani?? Oh yeah....Zoya Cynthia (I think) with Zoya Opal on top. Here's a better pic of the mani....


 Congratulations!!!! Cynthia looks fantastic


----------



## NotTheMama

> Congratulations!!!! Cynthia looks fantastic


 Thank you!! Cynthia is a really pretty dark hunter green, perfect in just two coats. For me it was a little plain, but with Opal on top it has this depth. In person, it's stunning...pics just don't capture it.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How did you do the heart shape?
I used a heart shape hole punch on scotch tape.


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My new engagement ring!!!

My mani?? Oh yeah....Zoya Cynthia (I think) with Zoya Opal on top. Here's a better pic of the mani....





Beautiful mani, gorgeous ring! Congrats!!


----------



## lissa1307

AWWW!!!! CONGRATS!!

(and pretty polish too!)

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My new engagement ring!!!

My mani?? Oh yeah....Zoya Cynthia (I think) with Zoya Opal on top. Here's a better pic of the mani....


----------



## hiheather

> This is for the 31 day challenge -Â delicate print. Â I think it's adorable and totally something I would do again for Valentine's Day.


 Love this!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Essie Very Cranberry again -- I can't even begin to tell you how much I love this color! And I usually don't do red! I was going to do this matte, but it gets so super shiny with a top coat I couldn't help but keep it this way!


----------



## lissa1307

it is a very pretty color

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Very Cranberry again -- I can't even begin to tell you how much I love this color! And I usually don't do red! I was going to do this matte, but it gets so super shiny with a top coat I couldn't help but keep it this way!


----------



## tasertag

> I used a heart shape hole punch on scotch tape.


 Where did you get your puncher? I went to Michaels a few months ago and I couldn't find any the size that would fit on my nails! Maybe around valentines day they'll have them again.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited for this afternoon that I did my nails at 1:00 AM!!  I am going to a book signing and meet &amp; greet with Animal Planet's Jackson Galaxy from My Cat From Hell.  I am a huge superfan of his and feel like a kid on Christmas morning.  I went shopping after work for clothes because I didn't have anything to wear.  And of course once I found an outfit I had to coordinate my nails.

So here's my shirt...





I decided on a skittlette.  I went for a matte gray using Sinful Colors in My Turn from the Leather Luxe collection.  I used 3 coats and there is still a bald spot on my right thumb.  So far it's the only one from the collection I have had that problem with.  I know other people have as well.   On my pinkie accent nail is Sally Hansen Sugar Coat in Pink Sprinkles to match the glasses.  I then used 3 coats of Sally Hansen Complete Salon in Dune on my middle and ring fingers.  I added Maybelline Sunlit Bronze and used the saran wrap method to create an antiqued look to it.  It turned out more like marble.  I stamped with Mash 47 and used my Nicole by OPI in Pros &amp; Confidence which I got by mailing in codes inside Special K cereals.  I don't yet have a damask plate so I improvised.

I wasn't happy with the end result in part to my crooked stamping.  I really, really need to figure out to to line everything up better but sometimes I just want to get it over with (and go to bed!!)  So I took off the ring and middle finger and opted for a simpler design.  I used Milani in White on the Spot and stamped my Mash plate 24 with Sinful Colors Black on Black to represent the tie.  I think this skittlette might be cuter using the Nicole by OPI color on my thumb and pointer instead of the gray but I really love gray so I am keeping it the way it is.  I hope it holds up.  If nothing else I will keep the Pink Sprinkle sugar coat in my purse and just redo them all that polish. 









I have a shot of just the first manicure without the stamping in case anyone is interested in seeing it look marble or stone like.  And I have a closer picture of the kitty.  If I could figure out how to hide the pics I would have added them all!  I am pretty happy with the overall look of number 2.


Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have hundreds of bottles...almost all purchased at sale prices...and at least a hundred are in my 'Untried' section at any given time. Once I have tried them, I try to realistically determine if I will wear it again. If not, I trade it or give it away. It's a thin line between what I do and hoarding. But I don't have kids or a mortgage, I hardly ever shop for shoes or clothing or accessories, I don't decorate my home, I hardly ever drink alcohol, my husband and I share a car, I don't get any salon or spa services, and I use lots of sales and coupons.

You ladies are getting so creative and lovely with your nail art! Thank you for sharing. I haven't been posting much on this thread lately, but it's still my favorite MUT thread to look at.
Love the shirt, love the mani ... have a great time!

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



You're expanding, Sarah ... now just summon up some courage to do the next color yourself! That's a big stretch from a French mani to red nails .. that shows you're ready whether you realize it or not!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the 31 day challenge...flowers.  I guess I'm all about the blues lately!





I'm in love with this mani ... are you making an album of all your manicures? I love the silver dot on the pinky .... just the right restraint.

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My first stamp ever!!! Sadly this was my best attempt o the night once I changed my polish I couldn't get a full nail stamp to look good. I will try again tomorrow!

SO PROUD OF YOU NIKKI!!!! I'm thinking I want to add stamping to my collection. Any purchase suggestions, ladies?

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bondi NYPD and Color Club Cold Metal



Heh. It looks much tidier in person. Funny how the camera magnifies every glitch and oops (and smeared cuticle!)
LOVE this acostakk ... right on point for Dazzling Blue from Pantone!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My new engagement ring!!!

My mani?? Oh yeah....Zoya Cynthia (I think) with Zoya Opal on top. Here's a better pic of the mani....




FORGET THE MANI ....................CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR ENGAGEMENT AND THAT GGGGORRRRGEOOUSSSSSSS RING!!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> FORGET THE MANI ....................CONGRATULATIONS ON YOUR ENGAGEMENT AND THAT GGGGORRRRGEOOUSSSSSSS RING!!!!!


 Thank you!! I am so excited!!!


----------



## Lolo22

DL Sarah Smile, Glitter Guilty Sharp as a Tack accent nails and Bondi Starry Night hearts.


----------



## Marj B

I cut my long nails off this morning! I just wanted to cut them off and start over 



 I got my left hand nails just right but since I am a righty I got the right hand only tip length. Oops!  So I put some pink jelly on for base and then dark pink tips. I love the look but my short stubby nails look funny.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Well, then your nail tech did a wonderful job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Regardless, your nails look like they're in great shape!
Agreed! It's a lovely mani.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Godiva! One of my first Pixie Dusts.

Are you happy with it?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I used a Winstonia Plate. The stamper and scraper I ordered on amazon still hasn't come in so I bought a cheap set at walmart.  My biggest challenge was the bad scraper it came with, and trying to find a good polish that will show up. 

I haven't, but have you tried the old credit/store card trick? Was the bad scraper still better than an old card? I'm glad I decided to start with some of the Konad Special polish, and then over time to find other polishes that work. As a beginner, I think more advantages with tools might help to get started. But practice will be key too! It'll be a fun process, I think. I like hearing how you're learning too!


----------



## CheshireCookie

My mani for the 30 Manis Marathon - Mani #5 - Blue!





I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD. For the striping I used striping tape, then I used a Konad stamping plate for the Fleur de lis and a Bundle Monster plate for the lace (as well as a dotting tool above it). This is my first OFFICIAL stamping mani lol, I've never had luck with it and even this one took a gazillion tries to get right! Haha! I kept messing up and having to redo it!


----------



## jessrose18

ilnp Birefringence (better pick than i posted yesterday) went outside it really shows the gorgeous color variations off.


----------



## MissTrix

*Zoya Song and ILNP My Little Glacier*
 

*Lame attempt at capturing multichrome effect...*


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Very Cranberry again -- I can't even begin to tell you how much I love this color! And I usually don't do red! I was going to do this matte, but it gets so super shiny with a top coat I couldn't help but keep it this way!

I understand how you feel. Some colours are just perfect as they are. They need to be worn just the way they are. I'm glad you have your perfect red!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*Zoya Song and ILNP My Little Glacier*
 

*Lame attempt at capturing multichrome effect...*





They look great together and the multi(well duo, anyway)chrome display worked! How did you manage cleanup on Song without Smurf cuticles? I think the angle is such a wonderful _'French"_ style.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ilnp Birefringence (better pick than i posted yesterday) went outside it really shows the gorgeous color variations off.





Wow!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*Zoya Song and ILNP My Little Glacier*
 

*Lame attempt at capturing multichrome effect...*





They look great together and the multi(well duo, anyway)chrome display worked! How did you manage cleanup on Song without Smurf cuticles? I think the angle is such a wonderful _'French"_ style.


Thanks! I did 2 cleanups. One before my top coat and another after to get rid of the blue cuticles from the first cleanup.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My new engagement ring!!!

My mani?? Oh yeah....Zoya Cynthia (I think) with Zoya Opal on top. Here's a better pic of the mani....





Congratulations on your engagement! It's a lovely ring, and it's nice to wear nail polish when you have so much novel attention on your hands!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks! I did 2 cleanups. One before my top coat and another after to get rid of the blue cuticles from the first cleanup. 





Aaah! It looks good and the cleanup worked. I've worn Song before and it. is. blue! Taking it off after is fun too! But it looks beautiful!


----------



## Jessismith

Well that was so cool lighting to get that glow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Very cute!



> For the 31 day challenge...flowers. Â I guess I'm all about the blues lately!


----------



## Jessismith

Pretty!



> My mani for the 30 Manis Marathon - Mani #5 - Blue!
> 
> I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD. For the striping I used striping tape, then I used a Konad stamping plate for the Fleur de lis and a Bundle Monster plate for the lace (as well as a dotting tool above it). This is my first OFFICIAL stamping mani lol, I've never had luck with it and even this one took a gazillion tries to get right! Haha! I kept messing up and having to redo it! :laughing:


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Nite Owl


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My mani for the 30 Manis Marathon - Mani #5 - Blue!





I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD. For the striping I used striping tape, then I used a Konad stamping plate for the Fleur de lis and a Bundle Monster plate for the lace (as well as a dotting tool above it). This is my first OFFICIAL stamping mani lol, I've never had luck with it and even this one took a gazillion tries to get right! Haha! I kept messing up and having to redo it!




Beautiful!  I just ordered striping tape yesterday and will be trying my hand at it soon!

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*Zoya Song and ILNP My Little Glacier*
 

*Lame attempt at capturing multichrome effect...*





Great color combo!  It looks great.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is for the 31 day challenge - delicate print.  I think it's adorable and totally something I would do again for Valentine's Day.




So sweet and pretty.  The ombre/gradient (I never get the terms right) looks like delicate flower petals.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My new engagement ring!!!

My mani?? Oh yeah....Zoya Cynthia (I think) with Zoya Opal on top. Here's a better pic of the mani....





Beautiful setting--it's a got a Gatsby Art Deco vibe!


----------



## Monika1

I'm wearing Bondi Botanical Beauty. This was the thickest of the Summer line I've tried so far, but it did apply without major issues despite that. I haven't thinned it yet, but will need to before applying again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used I'm Vers as the base, but Nubar Diamont as the topcoat.

I find it really really looks quite purple...





Especially in this one...





Until you look at it with something more purple (like the bottle of Uptown Girl):


----------



## nanutter

Grey - Revlon (most recent line - I have got to stop doing this at work where I don't have the exact names). 

Speckles - Sally Hansen (also most recent line). 

I am obsessed with the opaque "glitter." Speckles is more correct. Turns any nail color into a type of rock, or modern design, or 80's throwback (looks great with hot pink). 

The ring finger is OPI sand texture silver glitter. Thought i'd try it. I hate it. I love smooth nails... or at least glossy feeling. I am trying! I love how it looks! I just can't handle the rough nail. Feels dirty. 

Also...   fell to the nail biting. back to my little stubbies.


----------



## DonnaD

I got them on Amazon for around $5.  Star, heart and circle punches.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0016840NS/ref=oh_details_o04_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Where did you get your puncher? I went to Michaels a few months ago and I couldn't find any the size that would fit on my nails! Maybe around valentines day they'll have them again.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in love with this mani ... are you making an album of all your manicures? I love the silver dot on the pinky .... just the right restraint.
I just keep them in a folder on my computer and I started a blog to help me see progress as I hopefully get better at doing my nails.  I figured eventually I would also post manis I do for others once I get my certification and start working as a nail tech...which I haven't yet decided if I want to do that yet.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My mani for the 30 Manis Marathon - Mani #5 - Blue!





I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD. For the striping I used striping tape, then I used a Konad stamping plate for the Fleur de lis and a Bundle Monster plate for the lace (as well as a dotting tool above it). This is my first OFFICIAL stamping mani lol, I've never had luck with it and even this one took a gazillion tries to get right! Haha! I kept messing up and having to redo it!





So pretty!


----------



## tasertag

I'm trying to find a less streaky white and I'm still looking. OPI alpine snow. Accented with zoya ziv.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DL Sarah Smile, Glitter Guilty Sharp as a Tack accent nails and Bondi Starry Night hearts.




Looks good, Lolo!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm trying to find a less streaky white and I'm still looking. OPI alpine snow. Accented with zoya ziv.

I've never found a white I really like.  I should post about that in the Bondi thread.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I cut my long nails off this morning! I just wanted to cut them off and start over 



 I got my left hand nails just right but since I am a righty I got the right hand only tip length. Oops!  So I put some pink jelly on for base and then dark pink tips. I love the look but my short stubby nails look funny.

I need to do this, too, Marj, but haven't bit the dust yet. Both of my index fingernails are gone. I forgot the cardinal rule of "Nails are jewels not tools" and they died a natural death opening cans of Diet Coke.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My mani for the 30 Manis Marathon - Mani #5 - Blue!





I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD. For the striping I used striping tape, then I used a Konad stamping plate for the Fleur de lis and a Bundle Monster plate for the lace (as well as a dotting tool above it). This is my first OFFICIAL stamping mani lol, I've never had luck with it and even this one took a gazillion tries to get right! Haha! I kept messing up and having to redo it!




Your designs are always SPOT ON! Perfect rendition of blues ... and congratulations on making stamping look professional!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ilnp Birefringence (better pick than i posted yesterday) went outside it really shows the gorgeous color variations off.





This is gorgeous, jessrose! I love those colors.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*Zoya Song and ILNP My Little Glacier*
 

*Lame attempt at capturing multichrome effect...*





Love the color combo ... and I HATE trying to capture the color of nail polish in a photo...it has given me a whole new appreciation for hand models and photographers!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Bondi Botanical Beauty. This was the thickest of the Summer line I've tried so far, but it did apply without major issues despite that. I haven't thinned it yet, but will need to before applying again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used I'm Vers as the base, but Nubar Diamont as the topcoat.

I find it really really looks quite purple...





Especially in this one...





Until you look at it with something more purple (like the bottle of Uptown Girl):





Love it, Monika ... but I haven't tried it yet


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grey - Revlon (most recent line - I have got to stop doing this at work where I don't have the exact names). 

Speckles - Sally Hansen (also most recent line). 

I am obsessed with the opaque "glitter." Speckles is more correct. Turns any nail color into a type of rock, or modern design, or 80's throwback (looks great with hot pink). 

The ring finger is OPI sand texture silver glitter. Thought i'd try it. I hate it. I love smooth nails... or at least glossy feeling. I am trying! I love how it looks! I just can't handle the rough nail. Feels dirty. 

Also...   fell to the nail biting. back to my little stubbies. 





Beautiful manicure and pretty little stubbies .... now LET THEM GROW!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm trying to find a less streaky white and I'm still looking. OPI alpine snow. Accented with zoya ziv.

Vy, I use DL's Amazing Grace. And a coat of matte top coat after the first coat.


----------



## nanutter

This thread is an inspiration... not just "nails" happening here. Some of you guys are freakin' artists.


----------



## Jessismith

Oh so pretty!!



> I'm wearing Bondi Botanical Beauty. This was the thickest of the Summer line I've tried so far, but it did apply without major issues despite that. I haven't thinned it yet, but will need to before applying again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used I'm Vers as the base, but Nubar Diamont as the topcoat. I find it really really looks quite purple...
> 
> Especially in this one...
> 
> Until you look at it with something more purple (like the bottle of Uptown Girl):


 Loving this clean, simple look. Very chic.


> I'm trying to find a less streaky white and I'm still looking. OPI alpine snow. Accented with zoya ziv.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm trying to find a less streaky white and I'm still looking. OPI alpine snow. Accented with zoya ziv.
I adore white nails and these are freaking amazing!


----------



## BoySarah

Quote:So elegant and so pretty.. I love em! Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm trying to find a less streaky white and I'm still looking. OPI alpine snow. Accented with zoya ziv.


----------



## mama2358

My latest 2 manis for the 30 day challenge, blue and violet:



SH Insta-dri Silver Sweep, China Glaze Sexy in the City, and SH Gem Crush Showgirl Chic.



China Glaze Coconut Kiss and Sexy in the City and Sinful Colors Frenzy.


----------



## tasertag

> I've never found a white I really like. Â I should post about that in the Bondi thread.





> Vy, I use DL's Amazing Grace. And a coat of matte top coat after the first coat.





> Oh so pretty!! Loving this clean, simple look. Very chic.





> I adore white nails and these are freaking amazing!


 Thanks ladies! @angismith: I'll need to check out the DL. I have the julep matte top coat and I guess I could try it. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Nite Owl







This reminds me of the other kind of owl, and looks like a perfect colour for Fall. Nice!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grey - Revlon (most recent line - I have got to stop doing this at work where I don't have the exact names). 

Speckles - Sally Hansen (also most recent line). 

I am obsessed with the opaque "glitter." Speckles is more correct. Turns any nail color into a type of rock, or modern design, or 80's throwback (looks great with hot pink). 

The ring finger is OPI sand texture silver glitter. Thought i'd try it. I hate it. I love smooth nails... or at least glossy feeling. I am trying! I love how it looks! I just can't handle the rough nail. Feels dirty. 

Also...   fell to the nail biting. back to my little stubbies. 





These three are a fantastic combo. Ow! That looks painful. I'm glad you've made them all beautiful so it will be less tempting to bite them.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm trying to find a less streaky white and I'm still looking. OPI alpine snow. Accented with zoya ziv.

I can see why you're looking for a good white as white looks really good on you! I don't think I can help much with the hunt, but I do have Sally Hansen White On. I'll try it for the upcoming B&amp;W mani and see how it works for me for a full nail.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just keep them in a folder on my computer and I started a blog to help me see progress as I hopefully get better at doing my nails.  I figured eventually I would also post manis I do for others once I get my certification and start working as a nail tech...which I haven't yet decided if I want to do that yet.

Since you are working on the certification, what are your reservations regarding working doing it? You certainly have beautiful skill!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love the color combo ... and I HATE trying to capture the color of nail polish in a photo...it has given me a whole new appreciation for hand models and photographers!

I know what you mean. It is not easy. Flash makes the colours so different from shade, and sun, and from interior lighting! And the magnification on the photos makes every little thing stand out! It helps me be a bit more sympathetic in the situations where a polish online just doesn't look like the real thing.

Fortunately, we're the amateurs, and I'm happy to see all of these photos to see all the amazing things other people choose, create, and combine, no matter the less-important details!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Love it, Monika ... but I haven't tried it yet 




Thanks Angi. I suspect this one is in the queue among many others for testing? I have a few Bondis that haven't had a full-mani turn yet! But they'll all get their turn eventually - Top of the Rock is getting a (partial) turn next, I think.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh so pretty!!
Thank-you Jessi. It's one that is somewhat unusual due to that super-purple tendency. Not a classic pink, for sure.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My mani for the 30 Manis Marathon - Mani #5 - Blue!





I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD. For the striping I used striping tape, then I used a Konad stamping plate for the Fleur de lis and a Bundle Monster plate for the lace (as well as a dotting tool above it). This is my first OFFICIAL stamping mani lol, I've never had luck with it and even this one took a gazillion tries to get right! Haha! I kept messing up and having to redo it!




I think it's so neat that several of us are just getting started with stamping now. My violet mani is my first official, and actual, try too! I gave myself more leeway since it's a more chaotic look. So the mistakes on mine, well, they're less obvious than they would be on a pure black surface. I am so impressed with yours! And based on this, I take it NYPD worked reasonably well for stamping? What did you do top-coat-wise, and how long did you wait for drying, etc.? On mine, I tried the Konad Princess Polish, and I guess I was a bit slow. By the time I stamped it, it was like a dry sticker that transferred onto my nail. The (Konad) top coat I applied was more there to hold it down. LOL. Learning. I can't believe how fast I'd need to be for that not to happen!

I know I already commented on this one somewhere, but it really does look fantastic!


----------



## tasertag

> I can see why you're looking for a good white as white looks really good on you! I don't think I can help much with the hunt, but I do have Sally Hansen White On. I'll try it for the upcoming B&amp;W mani and see how it works for me for a full nail.


 Thx! When I was a kid I tried white and thought it was the worst thing ever.. Like white out! But now I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Monika1

I used the base of Bondi Botanical Beauty




for my *VIOLET* mani of the 30 Manis Marathon. It had a base coat of Bondi I'm Vers , then two coats of Bondi Botanical Beauty, and Nubar Diamont as topcoat over Botanical Beauty. Then I created a pattern that I see as sea sponges, coral, and sea fans with Bondi Uptown Girl, Sally Hansen White On, and Zoya Aurora. On the accent nails I used the Pueen13 image plate with Konad Special White, and Aurora dots beneath.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Since you are working on the certification, what are your reservations regarding working doing it? You certainly have beautiful skill!

 

I went into it not so much with the intention of making a career out of it, but to learn how to do my own nails better.  Yes, I am that person who will spend $3000 to learn how to do my own nails better lol.  What I have learned is that doing nail art on your own nails is way different than doing it on someone else's and each has it's own challenges...and that, in the end, it didn't teach me anything about getting better with my own nail art lol and that more than anything, it just wrecks my own manis to do other people's nails but wearing gloves pretty much takes care of that issue.

Because I do my own nails, I always had people asking me to do theirs...especially my sister, my kids and every single one of their friends...unfortunately, my kids have lots of friends!   Since I already have a salon's worth of nail polish and implements, I can now do their nails more confidently and charge 'em 15 bucks a pop for doing it!  HAH! That'll teach 'em!   And now I know way more about hygiene and sanitation.  I don't own an autoclave but there are many ways to sanitize your things and I already used files as throw-aways for the girls.  I never used the same file twice.

I have a beautiful sun porch and we have been talking about the possibility of turning it into a little mini salon.  I do not intend to work in a salon ever, so it would end up being word-of-mouth.  And I'd have to buy an autoclave and a pedi station.

Remember, I'm 50 years old.  I already have a job that I love and I don't want to leave it.  This is still a hobby for me....one that I love.  I imagine turning it into a job would make me learn to hate it...that's probably the #1 reason why I don't want to make a job out of it.

I should have done it years and years ago.  At that point I totally would have made a career out of it.


----------



## DonnaD

I absolutely adore this!  It's just gorgeous.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the base of Bondi Botanical Beauty




for my *VIOLET* mani of the 30 Manis Marathon. It had a base coat of Bondi I'm Vers , then two coats of Bondi Botanical Beauty, and Nubar Diamont as topcoat over Botanical Beauty. Then I created a pattern that I see as sea sponges, coral, and sea fans with Bondi Uptown Girl, Sally Hansen White On, and Zoya Aurora. On the accent nails I used the Pueen13 image plate with Konad Special White, and Aurora dots beneath.


----------



## acostakk

Sonia Kashuk Sitting Pretty:



Not the most color accurate, but it shows the pretty shimmer. The true color is closer to this one:


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Mani #4 - GREEN* for the 30 Manis Marathon!





I used:

Bondi - The Limelight

Bondi - Tavern on the

Julep - Denver

Julep - Angela

Julep - Angelina

Julep - Etta

Julep - Francis

Julep - Adele (shimmery top coat)

OPI - Black Onyx (lines)

Chaos &amp; Crocodiles - Rarw! (accent nail)

Bondi - I'm Vers (base and topcoat)

That looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great deal on those polishes!  I have yet to try essence how does it compare to other popular brands?
Essence has a great formula. Most are opaque in one coat, even the lighter shades. The brush is awesome, wide and slightly rounded. They are quickly becoming some of my favourite polishes. Thanks for letting me know, I will have  to add some to my collection.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The animal print part of the challenge.  I went with basic and boring, only a little less boring because the Orly Sweet Peacock I bought last week is so pretty and ooooo...shiny!!





Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Alcatraz...Rocks. Oh, the sparkly goodness!



I need this!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so excited for this afternoon that I did my nails at 1:00 AM!!  I am going to a book signing and meet &amp; greet with Animal Planet's Jackson Galaxy from My Cat From Hell.  I am a huge superfan of his and feel like a kid on Christmas morning.  I went shopping after work for clothes because I didn't have anything to wear.  And of course once I found an outfit I had to coordinate my nails.

So here's my shirt...





I decided on a skittlette.  I went for a matte gray using Sinful Colors in My Turn from the Leather Luxe collection.  I used 3 coats and there is still a bald spot on my right thumb.  So far it's the only one from the collection I have had that problem with.  I know other people have as well.   On my pinkie accent nail is Sally Hansen Sugar Coat in Pink Sprinkles to match the glasses.  I then used 3 coats of Sally Hansen Complete Salon in Dune on my middle and ring fingers.  I added Maybelline Sunlit Bronze and used the saran wrap method to create an antiqued look to it.  It turned out more like marble.  I stamped with Mash 47 and used my Nicole by OPI in Pros &amp; Confidence which I got by mailing in codes inside Special K cereals.  I don't yet have a damask plate so I improvised.

I wasn't happy with the end result in part to my crooked stamping.  I really, really need to figure out to to line everything up better but sometimes I just want to get it over with (and go to bed!!)  So I took off the ring and middle finger and opted for a simpler design.  I used Milani in White on the Spot and stamped my Mash plate 24 with Sinful Colors Black on Black to represent the tie.  I think this skittlette might be cuter using the Nicole by OPI color on my thumb and pointer instead of the gray but I really love gray so I am keeping it the way it is.  I hope it holds up.  If nothing else I will keep the Pink Sprinkle sugar coat in my purse and just redo them all that polish.









I have a shot of just the first manicure without the stamping in case anyone is interested in seeing it look marble or stone like.  And I have a closer picture of the kitty.  If I could figure out how to hide the pics I would have added them all!  I am pretty happy with the overall look of number 2.

I love both manis &amp; the shirt too!


----------



## wrkreads

Tried out my new Essence Do you Speak Love? which is an awesome vampy blood red.


----------



## jessrose18

gelish my nightly craving with julep clio accent glitter...i don't like this shade at all, washes me out and makes my cuticles look red , ow well


----------



## jessrose18

zoya pixie dust chyna


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my blue mani from the 30 Manis Marathon:









I used all Bondi: Lady Liberty, Teal Magnolia, The Limelight, and Tavern on the... at the tips, and Starry Night as the blue. I used Bondi I'm Vers as the base and topcoat, and here I had a lovely smooth finish and Starry Night is beautifully glossy even without it.

Lovely


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Beautiful color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my flower mani entry, using my day 5 manicure as a base.













So cute and creative.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the 31 day challenge...flowers.  I guess I'm all about the blues lately!




This is beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

ILNP birefringence with zoya pixie dust carter and liberty accent nail


pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My first stamp ever!!! Sadly this was my best attempt o the night once I changed my polish I couldn't get a full nail stamp to look good. I will try again tomorrow!

That's great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is for the 31 day challenge - delicate print.  I think it's adorable and totally something I would do again for Valentine's Day.





Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bondi NYPD and Color Club Cold Metal



Heh. It looks much tidier in person. Funny how the camera magnifies every glitch and oops (and smeared cuticle!)

cute!


----------



## lissa1307

I never did tell you how much i loved this one..its adorable!



> This is for the 31 day challenge -Â delicate print. Â I think it's adorable and totally something I would do again for Valentine's Day.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





My new engagement ring!!!

My mani?? Oh yeah....Zoya Cynthia (I think) with Zoya Opal on top. Here's a better pic of the mani....





Congrats, that's a gorgeous ring! &amp; cute mani.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Very Cranberry again -- I can't even begin to tell you how much I love this color! And I usually don't do red! I was going to do this matte, but it gets so super shiny with a top coat I couldn't help but keep it this way!

Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DL Sarah Smile, Glitter Guilty Sharp as a Tack accent nails and Bondi Starry Night hearts.



Love the combo!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

I think it's awesome that you've chosen to educate yourself further in something you love. It's also great that you love your current job. I agree that turning a hobby into a scary financial investment and a bunch of work might reduce your love of it. The mini-salon sounds like a fun idea, and if you enjoy doing others' manis, then over time it will pay off your education and potentially a few trips. $15 sounds like a fantastic deal given the reliable quality basic mani can be around $25 here. (Yeah, there are some places that charge $15, but you're often risking being in a low ventilation, questionable sanitation, poor worker treatment environment) And I imagine you're not doing the basic mani! It ranges, but a surcharge of $3 a nail ($30 more!) is not unheard of. I guess your rates can change based on how much demand you have, and how inclined you are to do all the extra (though fun) work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Certainly your set-up makes it easier to rationalize buying polish...


----------



## luckyme502

> I think it's awesome that you've chosen to educate yourself further in something you love. It's also great that you love your current job. I agree that turning a hobby into a scary financial investment and a bunch of work might reduce your love of it. The mini-salon sounds like a fun idea, and if you enjoy doing others' manis, then over time it will pay off your education and potentially a few trips. $15 sounds like a fantastic deal given the reliable quality basic mani can be around $25 here. (Yeah, there are some places that charge $15, but you're often risking being in a low ventilation, questionable sanitation, poor worker treatment environment) And I imagine you're not doing the basic mani! It ranges, but a surcharge of $3 a nail ($30 more!) is not unheard of. I guess your rates can change based on how much demand you have, and how inclined you are to do all the extra (though fun) work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Certainly your set-up makes it easier to rationalize buying polish...


 Around my way a basic mani is $10. Nail art can still be pricey.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My mani for the 30 Manis Marathon - Mani #5 - Blue!





I used Bondi's Blue Skies and NYPD. For the striping I used striping tape, then I used a Konad stamping plate for the Fleur de lis and a Bundle Monster plate for the lace (as well as a dotting tool above it). This is my first OFFICIAL stamping mani lol, I've never had luck with it and even this one took a gazillion tries to get right! Haha! I kept messing up and having to redo it!






Wow looks so regal, I love it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ilnp Birefringence (better pick than i posted yesterday) went outside it really shows the gorgeous color variations off.





Looks amazing in the sunlight.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



*Zoya Song and ILNP My Little Glacier*
 

*Lame attempt at capturing multichrome effect...*





So pretty, I love Zoya song!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Nite Owl






Beautiful neutral!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Bondi Botanical Beauty. This was the thickest of the Summer line I've tried so far, but it did apply without major issues despite that. I haven't thinned it yet, but will need to before applying again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used I'm Vers as the base, but Nubar Diamont as the topcoat.

I find it really really looks quite purple...





Especially in this one...





Until you look at it with something more purple (like the bottle of Uptown Girl):





So pretty!


----------



## wewearpolish

New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)

Wow...that is gorgeous!


----------



## wewearpolish

Thanks! I'm pleased with the result, but boy was it messy haha


----------



## Emuhlyy

I wasn't too excited about receiving this in my BB, but when I finally got it and put it on - in love!!! This is Ruffian's Delirium and a little bit of Butter London West End Wonderland.

(Sorry about the filter, this is from IG and I was trying to hide my terrible cuticles!)


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)
That is absolutely fantastic and looks very professional. I would pay you to paint my nails   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)

How do you even IMAGINE doing something like that?   Gorgeous beyond the telling of it.


----------



## DonnaD

Just beautiful!  You do really awesome work.  I love seeing your manis.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nanutter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grey - Revlon (most recent line - I have got to stop doing this at work where I don't have the exact names).

Speckles - Sally Hansen (also most recent line). 

I am obsessed with the opaque "glitter." Speckles is more correct. Turns any nail color into a type of rock, or modern design, or 80's throwback (looks great with hot pink).

The ring finger is OPI sand texture silver glitter. Thought i'd try it. I hate it. I love smooth nails... or at least glossy feeling. I am trying! I love how it looks! I just can't handle the rough nail. Feels dirty.

Also...   fell to the nail biting. back to my little stubbies.





pretty!


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)

Love this!


----------



## pinkgemini

Arcane Lacquer Complicated Nothing. I just wish I would have been able to capture the sparkly goodness in the shot!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I'm trying to find a less streaky white and I'm still looking. OPI alpine snow. Accented with zoya ziv.

So beautiful and sophisticated.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My latest 2 manis for the 30 day challenge, blue and violet:





SH Insta-dri Silver Sweep, China Glaze Sexy in the City, and SH Gem Crush Showgirl Chic.





China Glaze Coconut Kiss and Sexy in the City and Sinful Colors Frenzy.
So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used the base of Bondi Botanical Beauty




for my *VIOLET* mani of the 30 Manis Marathon. It had a base coat of Bondi I'm Vers , then two coats of Bondi Botanical Beauty, and Nubar Diamont as topcoat over Botanical Beauty. Then I created a pattern that I see as sea sponges, coral, and sea fans with Bondi Uptown Girl, Sally Hansen White On, and Zoya Aurora. On the accent nails I used the Pueen13 image plate with Konad Special White, and Aurora dots beneath.









Amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sonia Kashuk Sitting Pretty:



Not the most color accurate, but it shows the pretty shimmer. The true color is closer to this one:




pretty!


----------



## sassyclassy0111

> Dior Destin. Classic color to wear to office.


----------



## sassyclassy0111

> New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!
> 
> Julep - Â Catrina (yellow) Julep - Â Josephine (grey) Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)


 Wowwwww!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tried out my new Essence Do you Speak Love? which is an awesome vampy blood red.




Love that color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  gelish my nightly craving with julep clio accent glitter...i don't like this shade at all, washes me out and makes my cuticles look red , ow well





cute


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya pixie dust chyna





lovely


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)

Wow that's a great mani!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I wasn't too excited about receiving this in my BB, but when I finally got it and put it on - in love!!! This is Ruffian's Delirium and a little bit of Butter London West End Wonderland.

(Sorry about the filter, this is from IG and I was trying to hide my terrible cuticles!)
pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkgemini* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Arcane Lacquer Complicated Nothing. I just wish I would have been able to capture the sparkly goodness in the shot!

cute!


----------



## JC327

Forgot to post last week Sinfulcolors neon melon &amp; Zoya Electra


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it's awesome that you've chosen to educate yourself further in something you love. It's also great that you love your current job. I agree that turning a hobby into a scary financial investment and a bunch of work might reduce your love of it. The mini-salon sounds like a fun idea, and if you enjoy doing others' manis, then over time it will pay off your education and potentially a few trips. $15 sounds like a fantastic deal given the reliable quality basic mani can be around $25 here. (Yeah, there are some places that charge $15, but you're often risking being in a low ventilation, questionable sanitation, poor worker treatment environment) And I imagine you're not doing the basic mani! It ranges, but a surcharge of $3 a nail ($30 more!) is not unheard of. I guess your rates can change based on how much demand you have, and how inclined you are to do all the extra (though fun) work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Certainly your set-up makes it easier to rationalize buying polish...

$25 for a basic mani?!?? WOWSA!! GladI don't live where you do!! I can get a gel mani for $25 where I live! Basic is $12-15. I would absolutely NEVER in my life pay $25 for a basic mani!!!   Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)
AH-mazing!!! Super gorgeous!!

I need to do my nails again...but Idk what I want to do.


----------



## FrostKitty

> zoya pixie dust chyna


 I just picked up a bunch of the Pixie Dust polish off the Zoya site!! I love this color!!


----------



## DonnaD

I doubt I would actually charge the kids, I'm joking.  They all have huge cell phone bills to pay lol!  But they do know a lot of people.  My sister has told me several people have asked about her nails, so I might consider having some business cards drawn up.  I would not feel comfortable charging anyone though until I actually do turn my sun porch into a mini-salon.  I can't imagine making someone sit at my kitchen table and then asking them to pay me!  Just seems tacky.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it's awesome that you've chosen to educate yourself further in something you love. It's also great that you love your current job. I agree that turning a hobby into a scary financial investment and a bunch of work might reduce your love of it. The mini-salon sounds like a fun idea, and if you enjoy doing others' manis, then over time it will pay off your education and potentially a few trips. $15 sounds like a fantastic deal given the reliable quality basic mani can be around $25 here. (Yeah, there are some places that charge $15, but you're often risking being in a low ventilation, questionable sanitation, poor worker treatment environment) And I imagine you're not doing the basic mani! It ranges, but a surcharge of $3 a nail ($30 more!) is not unheard of. I guess your rates can change based on how much demand you have, and how inclined you are to do all the extra (though fun) work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Certainly your set-up makes it easier to rationalize buying polish...


----------



## acostakk

Donna, if you lived near me I'd perch on a lawn chair in the shrubberies and pay you without batting an eye if it meant you'd do my nails!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Donna, if you lived near me I'd perch on a lawn chair in the shrubberies and pay you without batting an eye if it meant you'd do my nails!

Awww, you're sweet...although obviously not all that bright lol!


----------



## BoySarah

Quote:I am going to get this for Christmas!!! Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya pixie dust chyna


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Donna, if you lived near me I'd perch on a lawn chair in the shrubberies and pay you without batting an eye if it meant you'd do my nails! 
Sign me up too! Can you move to the Columbus, OH area?


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sign me up too! Can you move to the Columbus, OH area?

we might have to have donna take a mani road trip, lol


----------



## KeepOnSingin

JulieG Gumdrops Rock Candy. LOVE IT!!! And the photo doesn't do it justice. I wish I could accurately capture the sparkle!! It makes even my short, stubby nails look nice, and that's a trick!!! But I'm just not even bothering growing my nails out right now...not with the kids I work with!!!


----------



## mama2358

Bondi Lady Liberty with Butter London Knackered over the top. Love the two together!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Bondi Lady Liberty with Butter London Knackered over the top. Love the two together!


 Ooh...I'm going to have to try that combo. Looks awesome!


----------



## barbyechick

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)


----------



## mama2358

> Ooh...I'm going to have to try that combo. Looks awesome!


 Thanks! I'm actually pretty pleased at how well it photographed!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)

I really love this mani!

And this IS a water marble, isn't it?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I wasn't too excited about receiving this in my BB, but when I finally got it and put it on - in love!!! This is Ruffian's Delirium and a little bit of Butter London West End Wonderland.

(Sorry about the filter, this is from IG and I was trying to hide my terrible cuticles!)

It glows! Love.


----------



## Jessismith

Gasp!! Love those ruby nails!!



> zoya pixie dust chyna


----------



## Jessismith

Love this. Great job!!



> New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!
> 
> Julep - Â Catrina (yellow) Julep - Â Josephine (grey) Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)


----------



## Sunflowercake

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I wasn't too excited about receiving this in my BB, but when I finally got it and put it on - in love!!! This is Ruffian's Delirium and a little bit of Butter London West End Wonderland.

(Sorry about the filter, this is from IG and I was trying to hide my terrible cuticles!)

cute combination


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Bondi Lady Liberty with Butter London Knackered over the top. Love the two together!

This is a fantastic combo, I agree with others. I don't have Knackered to try it, though.


----------



## madeupMegan

I'm a bit behind on posting my manis, so here's my 2 most recent ones:





Sephora by OPI I Don't Bite with Julep Millie as the accent





Sephora by OPI Access 24/7 and Sephora by OPI I'm Wired


----------



## jessrose18

zoya charla and zoya ivanka... gradient tips


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya charla and zoya ivanka... gradient tips













Lovely!  This came out great!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya charla and zoya ivanka... gradient tips













Gorgeous! It looks mermaid-ish.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)

Gorgeous design, gorgeous nails, gorgeous color combo, gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya charla and zoya ivanka... gradient tips













My favorite color combination ... in any tone ... LOVE this sparkles in this polish, too!


----------



## AmandaM

Wearing Essie Cashmere Bathrobe today... It's my first time wearing it since I got it ... I love the fine glitter/shimmer it has ...


----------



## AmandaM

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya charla and zoya ivanka... gradient tips













These two look gorgeous together...  love it!


----------



## AmandaM

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!





Julep -  Catrina (yellow)

Julep -  Josephine (grey)

Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)

This is just stunning...  love the color combo..


----------



## AmandaM

Quote: Originally Posted by *Emuhlyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I wasn't too excited about receiving this in my BB, but when I finally got it and put it on - in love!!! This is Ruffian's Delirium and a little bit of Butter London West End Wonderland.

(Sorry about the filter, this is from IG and I was trying to hide my terrible cuticles!)

This looks great together...


----------



## AmandaM

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya pixie dust chyna





This color looks amazing!!


----------



## AmandaM

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinkieMartin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I tried this one and  m loving it after putting it on....It looks pretty amazing

This is like the perfect Candy Pink color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



JulieG Gumdrops Rock Candy. LOVE IT!!! And the photo doesn't do it justice. I wish I could accurately capture the sparkle!! It makes even my short, stubby nails look nice, and that's a trick!!! But I'm just not even bothering growing my nails out right now...not with the kids I work with!!!

That color looks great on you! I love the whole collection great colors.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Bondi Lady Liberty with Butter London Knackered over the top. Love the two together!
Great combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm a bit behind on posting my manis, so here's my 2 most recent ones:





Sephora by OPI I Don't Bite with Julep Millie as the accent





Sephora by OPI Access 24/7 and Sephora by OPI I'm Wired

They both look great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya charla and zoya ivanka... gradient tips












That looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MinkieMartin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I tried this one and  m loving it after putting it on....It looks pretty amazing
That's a beautiful pink!


----------



## wrkreads

> New mani using Julep polishes I received in the mail!
> 
> Julep - Â Catrina (yellow) Julep - Â Josephine (grey) Sally Hansen - White On (dots!)


 Looks awesome! Very pretty combo.


----------



## wrkreads

We're out for the weekend and I realized I never had time to do my nails first, so here's my hotel mani using Covergirl outlast in non-stop stone and grapevine.


----------



## lovecabug

Ushering in fall with OPI Can You Tapas This  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> oldie but a goodie!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wearing Essie Cashmere Bathrobe today... It's my first time wearing it since I got it ... I love the fine glitter/shimmer it has ...





very pretty


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We're out for the weekend and I realized I never had time to do my nails first, so here's my hotel mani using Covergirl outlast in non-stop stone and grapevine. 



nice combo


----------



## viccckyhoang

Haven't posted the review on my blog but I absolutely love this polish &lt;3


----------



## wrkreads

> nice combo


 It was sold in a duo kit. They had 3 different combos at $7 a kit. I figured it was better to get two colours, and I want to try the Outlast since I didn't have top coat with me.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This reminds me of a beautiful tropical lagoon! Very lively!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



















Haven't posted the review on my blog but I absolutely love this polish &lt;3

What a great Fall/Winter polisih! It would be amazing in all sorts of nail art too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing!

Thank-you Jay!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
$25 for a basic mani?!?? WOWSA!! GladI don't live where you do!! I can get a gel mani for $25 where I live! Basic is $12-15. I would absolutely NEVER in my life pay $25 for a basic mani!!!

I guess it's just a really good thing I do my own nails! And I've even paid more than $25 in the past, so though I question my numbers, I know it's true!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

With your gorgeous manis, $15 at the kitchen table is -not- tacky. Wait up folks, I'm joining the road trip!


----------



## Monika1

Here is my Black &amp; White mani from the 30manismarathon:





In order of use, they were:
Bondi I'm Vers as base coat
Bondi Top of the Rock and Sally Hansen White On for the nail colours
Nubar Diamont top coat
Konad Princess Polishes White and Gold Black for stamping
Konad Top Coat
Nubar Holographic Glitter
I'm Vers as top coat




The central floral on Pueen38





The two central spiral patterns on Pueen46.


----------



## DonnaD

I absolutely love this!  You don't need to pay anyone to do your nails!  I wish I could stamp like this but I suck at it.
 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I absolutely love this!  You don't need to pay anyone to do your nails!  I wish I could stamp like this but I suck at it.

Thanks so much Donna! It's great to have encouragement. I do like this, but know it's not as good as it could be if I had more experience. I was so happy looking at this shimmer by the street lights on my walk with my pup tonight. I still feel it's a bit messy - I'm slowly getting better at it, but am a true beginner with stamping. My "beginner success tips" from my little experience so far are:

DON'T do what I did this time and use the whole nail patterns. The small graphics are more forgiving to stamp, and easier to transfer.

DON'T choose graphics initially that have a clear vertical or horizontal line or pattern, as they really show clearly when you have stamped them on crooked. &lt; Notice this one I did follow in this case - these patterns don't have much sense of alignment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

DO apply a shimmer or other kind of interesting topcoat or other feature to gently distract from any smudges, pattern misses, or misalignments. &lt; I did this too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

DO use an interesting background to stamp on, again to gently distract... I didn't do it this time.

DO stamp all over a mani you're ready to take off. It's good practice!

I am excited to hear from others who have experience on tips for how to improve!


----------



## AmandaM

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We're out for the weekend and I realized I never had time to do my nails first, so here's my hotel mani using Covergirl outlast in non-stop stone and grapevine. 



Love these colors together... looks great!


----------



## AmandaM

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
very pretty

Thanks....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmandaM

Wearing Julep Karmen today ... This is going to be one of my go to polishes for Fall ..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

my pink mani for day 21's inspired by a color theme...and big surprise its pink. 

OPI still into pink, Essence party princess, SH black out, silver studs, and Bondi I'm Vers.


----------



## wewearpolish

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Black &amp; White mani from the 30manismarathon:





In order of use, they were:
Bondi I'm Vers as base coat
Bondi Top of the Rock and Sally Hansen White On for the nail colours
Nubar Diamont top coat
Konad Princess Polishes White and Gold Black for stamping
Konad Top Coat
Nubar Holographic Glitter
I'm Vers as top coat




The central floral on Pueen38





The two central spiral patterns on Pueen46.









omg i love this!


----------



## wewearpolish

Latest Manicure! Happy Fall!





Julep - Catrina (mustard yellow)
Julep - Candace (brown sparkly tree)
Brucci - Jan's Jazzy Ginger (base coat)
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (metallic orange)
CQ - Golden Green
Sally Hansen - Copper Penny (glitter)
Mash 27 - Leaves


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I guess it's just a really good thing I do my own nails! And I've even paid more than $25 in the past, so though I question my numbers, I know it's true!

Wow. It must be a difference in area. I just can't even begin to wrap my head around a mani being that much!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my pink mani for day 21's inspired by a color theme...and big surprise its pink. 

OPI still into pink, Essence party princess, SH black out, silver studs, and Bondi I'm Vers.









I absolutely LOVE this!! Makes me think rocker chic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Latest Manicure! Happy Fall!





Julep - Catrina (mustard yellow)
Julep - Candace (brown sparkly tree)
Brucci - Jan's Jazzy Ginger (base coat)
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (metallic orange)
CQ - Golden Green
Sally Hansen - Copper Penny (glitter)
Mash 27 - Leaves

Gorgeous!! Very fall-like!


----------



## AmandaM

> Haven't posted the review on my blog but I absolutely love this polish &lt;3


 I LOVE THIS!!


----------



## AmandaM

> Here is my Black &amp; White mani from the 30manismarathon:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These are the polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order of use, they were: Bondi I'm Vers as base coat Bondi Top of the Rock and Sally Hansen White On for the nail colours Nubar Diamont top coat Konad Princess Polishes White and Gold Black for stamping Konad Top Coat Nubar Holographic Glitter I'm Vers as top coat





Spoiler: These are the polishes






Spoiler: and plates I used.





 The central floral on Pueen38 

 The two central spiral patterns on Pueen46.



 

 This is STUNNING !!!


----------



## sassyclassy0111

'Nothing like movies' by OPI kind of weekend for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

I was thinking that once I'm done with this horrid 31 day thing, I'm going to spend one day a week practicing to see if it helps me at all.  I figure practice might help or I could just be hopeless...you know, like people who've been driving for 30 years who still can't parallel park LOL!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks so much Donna! It's great to have encouragement. I do like this, but know it's not as good as it could be if I had more experience. I was so happy looking at this shimmer by the street lights on my walk with my pup tonight. I still feel it's a bit messy - I'm slowly getting better at it, but am a true beginner with stamping. My "beginner success tips" from my little experience so far are:

DON'T do what I did this time and use the whole nail patterns. The small graphics are more forgiving to stamp, and easier to transfer.

DON'T choose graphics initially that have a clear vertical or horizontal line or pattern, as they really show clearly when you have stamped them on crooked. &lt; Notice this one I did follow in this case - these patterns don't have much sense of alignment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

DO apply a shimmer or other kind of interesting topcoat or other feature to gently distract from any smudges, pattern misses, or misalignments. &lt; I did this too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

DO use an interesting background to stamp on, again to gently distract... I didn't do it this time.

DO stamp all over a mani you're ready to take off. It's good practice!

I am excited to hear from others who have experience on tips for how to improve!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



















Haven't posted the review on my blog but I absolutely love this polish &lt;3

That's a beautiful color!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow. It must be a difference in area. I just can't even begin to wrap my head around a mani being that much!
I had my hair done the other day and I was asking about their mani prices.  They don't do gels or acrylics at my salon.  It's $15 for just a regular polish without any nail art whatsoever.  It's $25 if you want a full mani with hand massage, etc and a whopping $35 if you want a paraffin bath.  I was all HOLY HELL!  What the what!!  No wonder my hair costs a fortune.  I never thought of my salon as particularly upscale, but damn.

My husband works right next to a nail salon...you know, the kind with a million ladies all doing nails...mostly walk-in.  Their prices, posted right in the window,  were  a crazy comparison.  

$5 for nail polish with $3 per nail for nail art

$20 for mani-pedi (!!!),

$15 for paraffin but only an extra $5 if with a regular mani only which is $15

$35 for a full UV gel set and $38 for full acrylics

$15 for a pedi

What a difference!  There was a lady coming out so I asked her what she thought of their work and she was insanely happy with them.  She let me look at her nails which were gel and painted with an accent nail for a total cost of $38...I guess they don't charge extra for polishing after a gel set (which they totally shouldn't anyway) and only charged for the accent nail art...and I was totally impressed.  They were GORGEOUS and perfectly done.

I guess pricing is all a matter of where you are.  Salon = big bucks, assembly line (ha!) much, much cheaper.  And for me, since that assembly line salon is less than 2 miles from me, I see where I'd have to set my prices which is quite a bit lower than I thought.  Crazy!!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my Black &amp; White mani from the 30manismarathon:





In order of use, they were:
Bondi I'm Vers as base coat
Bondi Top of the Rock and Sally Hansen White On for the nail colours
Nubar Diamont top coat
Konad Princess Polishes White and Gold Black for stamping
Konad Top Coat
Nubar Holographic Glitter
I'm Vers as top coat




The central floral on Pueen38





The two central spiral patterns on Pueen46.









Wow! you are definitely very talented.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wearing Julep Karmen today ... This is going to be one of my go to polishes for Fall ..






















So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my pink mani for day 21's inspired by a color theme...and big surprise its pink.

OPI still into pink, Essence party princess, SH black out, silver studs, and Bondi I'm Vers.









Love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had my hair done the other day and I was asking about their mani prices.  They don't do gels or acrylics at my salon.  It's $15 for just a regular polish without any nail art whatsoever.  It's $25 if you want a full mani with hand massage, etc and a whopping $35 if you want a paraffin bath.  I was all HOLY HELL!  What the what!!  No wonder my hair costs a fortune.  I never thought of my salon as particularly upscale, but damn.

My husband works right next to a nail salon...you know, the kind with a million ladies all doing nails...mostly walk-in.  Their prices, posted right in the window,  were  a crazy comparison.  

$5 for nail polish with $3 per nail for nail art

$20 for mani-pedi (!!!),

$15 for paraffin but only an extra $5 if with a regular mani only which is $15

$35 for a full UV gel set and $38 for full acrylics

$15 for a pedi

What a difference!  There was a lady coming out so I asked her what she thought of their work and she was insanely happy with them.  She let me look at her nails which were gel and painted with an accent nail for a total cost of $38...I guess they don't charge extra for polishing after a gel set (which they totally shouldn't anyway) and only charged for the accent nail art...and I was totally impressed.  They were GORGEOUS and perfectly done.

I guess pricing is all a matter of where you are.  Salon = big bucks, assembly line (ha!) much, much cheaper.  And for me, since that assembly line salon is less than 2 miles from me, I see where I'd have to set my prices which is quite a bit lower than I thought.  Crazy!!!

Wow! That's super great pricing! If I want acrylics, I usually don't pay more than $30-40, but for gel it's $50+ (average is $60)!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Latest Manicure! Happy Fall!





Julep - Catrina (mustard yellow)
Julep - Candace (brown sparkly tree)
Brucci - Jan's Jazzy Ginger (base coat)
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (metallic orange)
CQ - Golden Green
Sally Hansen - Copper Penny (glitter)
Mash 27 - Leaves

Beautiful!


----------



## Jessismith

Loving this beautiful fall day! Perfect football weather! Here's Essie Recessionista  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - and my poor broken MF. ;(


----------



## Jessismith

Ah, love this one!



> Haven't posted the review on my blog but I absolutely love this polish &lt;3


 Wow this is so awesome!


> Here is my Black &amp; White mani from the 30manismarathon:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: These are the polishes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In order of use, they were: Bondi I'm Vers as base coat Bondi Top of the Rock and Sally Hansen White On for the nail colours Nubar Diamont top coat Konad Princess Polishes White and Gold Black for stamping Konad Top Coat Nubar Holographic Glitter I'm Vers as top coat





Spoiler: These are the polishes






Spoiler: and plates I used.





 The central floral on Pueen38 

 The two central spiral patterns on Pueen46.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Loving this beautiful fall day! Perfect football weather!

Here's Essie Recessionista



- and my poor broken MF. ;(






I *need* this color!!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Loving this beautiful fall day! Perfect football weather!

Here's Essie Recessionista



- and my poor broken MF. ;(






That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## JC327

Zoya Logan &amp; Color Club London Calling


----------



## DonnaD

I just bought this one and the Femme Trouper and I love the colours but wtf is up with the horrid short little brushes in the big ass round cap?  I seriously hate it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



















Haven't posted the review on my blog but I absolutely love this polish &lt;3


----------



## DonnaD

I think I mixed up the acrylic and gel prices.  The gel is more expensive than the acrylics.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow! That's super great pricing! If I want acrylics, I usually don't pay more than $30-40, but for gel it's $50+ (average is $60)!


----------



## viccckyhoang

My brush was definitely thick and it splayed a lot


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
omg i love this!
Originally Posted by *AmandaM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
This is STUNNING !!!
Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Wow! you are definitely very talented.
Thank-you so much for the positive comments! It's really encouraging.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm really enjoying wearing this one.


----------



## lissa1307

this is for the 31dc

day 22: inspired by a song

Thanks to my son Nick, he told me i just had to do party rock anthem since its his favorite...kinda glad i did, it was fun.





thumb is bondi the limelight with opi still into pink zebra stripes and sally hanson black out to do the "everyday im shuffling" guy lol

index is sh black out and salon perfect sugar cube for the glasses

middle is bondi fool's and sh black out for the little robot head guy from the video

ring is pure ice beware with bondi the limelight and opi still into pink (outlined with a sharpie pen)

pinky is salon perfect sugar cube, bondi the limelight, opi still into pink, and sh black out for the neon leopard


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Even still -- under $50 for gels?!? I've never seen that!!





This is my latest mani. It's CND VINYLUX in Rock Royalty and nail art things from Claire's.


----------



## acostakk

> this is for the 31dc day 22: inspired by a song
> 
> Â
> 
> Thanks to my son Nick, he told me i just had to do party rock anthem since its his favorite...kinda glad i did, it was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thumb is bondi the limelight with opi still into pink zebra stripes and sally hanson black out to do the "everyday im shuffling" guy lol
> 
> index is sh black out and salon perfect sugar cube for the glasses
> 
> middle is bondi fool's and sh black out for the little robot head guy from the video
> 
> ring is pure ice beware with bondi the limelight and opi still into pink (outlined with a sharpie pen)
> 
> pinky is salon perfect sugar cube, bondi the limelight, opi still into pink, and sh black out for the neon leopard


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good job!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Wow this is so awesome!
Thank-you so much!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Here's Essie Recessionista




- and my poor broken MF. ;(






That is a really beautiful colour!


----------



## meaganola

Two coats of Zoya Pinta under two coats of Hit Polish Galaxy Quest -- after three hours of crocheting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :



Even sadder: I'm not bothering to redo my nails because I have more hours of crochet ahead of me tomorrow (second day of a comic con), and I would just do this to a new mani, too. (And I chopped off my nails yesterday specifically because I want to wear dark colors this week since it's finally autumn, but I trimmed them a little *too* short. Fortunately, my nails do grow quickly, so it won't take them long to get to a better length.)


----------



## DeSha

> Loving this beautiful fall day! Perfect football weather! Here's Essie Recessionista  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> - and my poor broken MF. ;(


----------



## DeSha

Oh my how lovely. Must have that color!


----------



## diana16

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Loving this beautiful fall day! Perfect football weather!

Here's Essie Recessionista



- and my poor broken MF. ;(





This is just a beautiful color! I am already making a list of new polishes i want and this just made the list lol


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this is for the 31dc

day 22: inspired by a song

Thanks to my son Nick, he told me i just had to do party rock anthem since its his favorite...kinda glad i did, it was fun.





thumb is bondi the limelight with opi still into pink zebra stripes and sally hanson black out to do the "everyday im shuffling" guy lol

index is sh black out and salon perfect sugar cube for the glasses

middle is bondi fool's and sh black out for the little robot head guy from the video

ring is pure ice beware with bondi the limelight and opi still into pink (outlined with a sharpie pen)

pinky is salon perfect sugar cube, bondi the limelight, opi still into pink, and sh black out for the neon leopard

This is great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Even still -- under $50 for gels?!? I've never seen that!!





This is my latest mani. It's CND VINYLUX in Rock Royalty and nail art things from Claire's.

Love it!


----------



## JC327

Zoya Sunshine


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Two coats of Zoya Pinta under two coats of Hit Polish Galaxy Quest -- after three hours of crocheting



:




Even sadder: I'm not bothering to redo my nails because I have more hours of crochet ahead of me tomorrow (second day of a comic con), and I would just do this to a new mani, too.

(And I chopped off my nails yesterday specifically because I want to wear dark colors this week since it's finally autumn, but I trimmed them a little *too* short. Fortunately, my nails do grow quickly, so it won't take them long to get to a better length.)

Oh no! such a pretty mani.


----------



## JC327

Zoya Carter &amp; Arabella


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks ladies. Essie Recessionista was out last year but I think I've still seen it around. Maybe it'll be in the regular rack or re-released for fall in the promo areas.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

This was my mani for over the weekend: one coat of OPI Black Onyx topped with one coat of Coco Allure Risque Business.





Same as above but in more direct sunlight.





This is my current mani. A ruffian of OPI Black Onyx and Zoya Kerry. I don't think I like it so I might switch it up tonight.


----------



## sassyclassy0111

OMG!!! Love. Love. Love! YT tutorial plsssssssss


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my mani for over the weekend: one coat of OPI Black Onyx topped with one coat of Coco Allure Risque Business.





Same as above but in more direct sunlight.





This is my current mani. A ruffian of OPI Black Onyx and Zoya Kerry. I don't think I like it so I might switch it up tonight.





Beautiful!


----------



## lilsxkitten

Opi in DS Bold and DS pewter with DL gel lab


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it!


Thanks! I wanted something a bit more "fall" but also not just a single color, and I found these at Claire's and thought they would be fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks ladies. Essie Recessionista was out last year but I think I've still seen it around. Maybe it'll be in the regular rack or re-released for fall in the promo areas.






I looked where I get most of my polish, and they didn't have it...*sadface*

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my mani for over the weekend: one coat of OPI Black Onyx topped with one coat of Coco Allure Risque Business.





Same as above but in more direct sunlight.





This is my current mani. A ruffian of OPI Black Onyx and Zoya Kerry. I don't think I like it so I might switch it up tonight.





Stunning!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *sassyclassy0111* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG!!! Love. Love. Love!

YT tutorial plsssssssss

Me?  It was a blank quote which brought me to a comment I left about Monika's mani.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Opi in DS Bold and DS pewter with DL gel lab



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Zoya Raven base &amp; Essence silver and white tip painters.


----------



## AmandaM

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So cute!

Thanks...  it's a really gorgeous red color with gold microglitter... wish my pics done it justice...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AmandaM

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Loving this beautiful fall day! Perfect football weather!

Here's Essie Recessionista



- and my poor broken MF. ;(






Gorgeous color!!!!  I need to pick this up...


----------



## AmandaM

uQuote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This was my mani for over the weekend: one coat of OPI Black Onyx topped with one coat of Coco Allure Risque Business.





Same as above but in more direct sunlight.





This is my current mani. A ruffian of OPI Black Onyx and Zoya Kerry. I don't think I like it so I might switch it up tonight.





This is gorgeous!!!  And I must say that I love the ruffian ...  I really like how you mixed it up like that...


----------



## acostakk

Orly Angle Rain. It's super sheer by itself, but I was able to get close to what you see in the bottle by layering two coats over Julep Myrtle.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Orly Angle Rain. It's super sheer by itself, but I was able to get close to what you see in the bottle by layering two coats over Julep Myrtle.


 That color is awesome.


----------



## Christa W

My travel manicure complete with airport carpeting as my background.  This is Milani White on the Spot with Fing'rs Water Decals in Map It Out.  It's actually a map of Asheville, NC which would have been cooler if that was where I was going but this was so fun to wear.  I love these decals.  I couldn't stop staring at my nails.  My only issue I have with them is they wear on me very quickly.  I didn't wrap them over the tips which in the future I think I will do. Also I think next time I will try and line them up so it looks like a continual map.  I think it will be pretty tough but worth it if I can get it to work.

Left hand





Right hand





Sorry for the blurry shot.


----------



## mama2358

> This was my mani for over the weekend: one coat ofÂ OPI Black Onyx topped with one coat of Coco Allure Risque Business.
> 
> Same as above but in more direct sunlight.
> 
> This is my current mani. A ruffian ofÂ OPI Black Onyx and Zoya Kerry. I don't think I like it so I might switch it up tonight.


Pretty! I really love them both!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Angle Rain. It's super sheer by itself, but I was able to get close to what you see in the bottle by layering two coats over Julep Myrtle.




pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My travel manicure complete with airport carpeting as my background.  This is Milani White on the Spot with Fing'rs Water Decals in Map It Out.  It's actually a map of Asheville, NC which would have been cooler if that was where I was going but this was so fun to wear.  I love these decals.  I couldn't stop staring at my nails.  My only issue I have with them is they wear on me very quickly.  I didn't wrap them over the tips which in the future I think I will do. Also I think next time I will try and line them up so it looks like a continual map.  I think it will be pretty tough but worth it if I can get it to work.

Left hand





Right hand





Sorry for the blurry shot.
That is an awesome mani!


----------



## hiheather

OPI - The Impossible Think the liquid sands are going to be my new go to polish. No base coat, no top coat, one happy lazy polisholic.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





OPI - The Impossible

Think the liquid sands are going to be my new go to polish. No base coat, no top coat, one happy lazy polisholic.

I agree.  I think if I were stranded on an island and I could only take one polish it would be a liquid sand (Alcatraz...Rocks to be exact).  I love them.  Yours are fantastic.  That's the only shade I don't own of the liquid sands from that line.  I think I may have to run out and snag it before it's gone.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My travel manicure complete with airport carpeting as my background.  This is Milani White on the Spot with Fing'rs Water Decals in Map It Out.  It's actually a map of Asheville, NC which would have been cooler if that was where I was going but this was so fun to wear.  I love these decals.  I couldn't stop staring at my nails.  My only issue I have with them is they wear on me very quickly.  I didn't wrap them over the tips which in the future I think I will do. Also I think next time I will try and line them up so it looks like a continual map.  I think it will be pretty tough but worth it if I can get it to work.

Left hand





Right hand





Sorry for the blurry shot.

This is so cute...Iove it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





OPI - The Impossible

Think the liquid sands are going to be my new go to polish. No base coat, no top coat, one happy lazy polisholic.

Yeah, I love those liquid sand polishes. They wear like iron and they are so easy to fix a little chip...completely blends in.


----------



## hiheather

> I agree.Â  I think if I were stranded on an island and I could only take one polish it would be a liquid sand (Alcatraz...Rocks to be exact).Â  I love them.Â  Yours are fantastic.Â  That's the only shade I don't own of the liquid sands from that line.Â  I think I may have to run out and snag it before it's gone.


 I need Alactraz Rocks in my life. And Vesper and I'll be so happy!


> This is so cute...Iove it! Yeah, I love those liquid sand polishes. They wear like iron and they are so easy to fix a little chip...completely blends in.


 Yes! I did three coats (with a heavy hand) and was able to do stuff about 5 minutes after without being careful, whereas I usually need 30-60 minutes od being careful. So impressed. I have quite a few in my collection, crazy it took me this long to try one!


----------



## mama2358

> OPI - The Impossible Think the liquid sands are going to be my new go to polish. No base coat, no top coat, one happy lazy polisholic.


 That is such a pretty color! How hard is it to remove?


----------



## Jessismith

Your weekend mani is rad! Love it!! And a great ruffian too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> This was my mani for over the weekend: one coat ofÂ OPI Black Onyx topped with one coat of Coco Allure Risque Business.
> 
> Same as above but in more direct sunlight.
> 
> This is my current mani. A ruffian ofÂ OPI Black Onyx and Zoya Kerry. I don't think I like it so I might switch it up tonight.


----------



## Jessismith

Sooo pretty!!



> Orly Angle Rain. It's super sheer by itself, but I was able to get close to what you see in the bottle by layering two coats over Julep Myrtle.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I need Alactraz Rocks in my life. And Vesper and I'll be so happy!
Yes! I did three coats (with a heavy hand) and was able to do stuff about 5 minutes after without being careful, whereas I usually need 30-60 minutes od being careful. So impressed. I have quite a few in my collection, crazy it took me this long to try one!

Vesper was at my JC Penny Salon for 3.99.  I say "was" because I am not sure if it's still there.  I picked up Jinx then went back for more and Vesper was all that was left. (and I didn't buy it)  And yes you do need Alcatraz... Rocks.  LOL


----------



## hiheather

> Vesper was at my JC Penny Salon for 3.99.Â  I picked up Jinx then went back for more and Vesper was all that was left.Â  And yes you do need Alcatraz... Rocks.Â  LOL


 I've never thought to hit Penny's salon for polish! I usually just wait till Wal-Mart's salons have them for the buy one get two free sales on OPIs. But now I see a JCPenny trip in my very near future.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've never thought to hit Penny's salon for polish! I usually just wait till Wal-Mart's salons have them for the buy one get two free sales on OPIs. But now I see a JCPenny trip in my very near future.

I used to go there to get my hair colored and they always had collections on clearance when other stores were only just getting them.  I used to buy my OPI there all the time.  Since my stylist quit I stopped going as much.  I too need to remember to check it more frequently.  I love the Buy1get2!!   If you can't find Vesper and you want me to go see if it's still there I will get it and ship it to you if you want.


----------



## jesemiaud

Stamping Ladies - I have some questions!

I've only got stamping plates from some cheap kit I got on CVS. I think it's Salon Express or something like that. I've been practicing and I'm still not ready to post anything, lol. Here's my question. Are stamping plates fairly standard in size? Because the all over patterns (I'm not really sure what else to call it), are too narrow for my nails (and I have child size hands)! Is this because I bought a cheap kit? Do other brands have wider patterns? I love the idea of stamping, but not if it won't fit over my whole nail (it's really only my thumb nail). Thanks for any advice!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stamping Ladies - I have some questions!

I've only got stamping plates from some cheap kit I got on CVS. I think it's Salon Express or something like that. I've been practicing and I'm still not ready to post anything, lol. Here's my question. Are stamping plates fairly standard in size? Because the all over patterns (I'm not really sure what else to call it), are too narrow for my nails (and I have child size hands)! Is this because I bought a cheap kit? Do other brands have wider patterns? I love the idea of stamping, but not if it won't fit over my whole nail (it's really only my thumb nail). Thanks for any advice!

The Salon Express kit full nail images are super tiny.  I have long narrow fingers and they don't fit mine.  Most plates have a full nail image that's 1/2 in by 1/2" plus an 1/8th or something like that.  They are bigger. 

This is a Bundle Monster 2012 and my Salon Express





Most plates are the same but there are some that come in XL plates so they fit larger nails.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stamping Ladies - I have some questions!

I've only got stamping plates from some cheap kit I got on CVS. I think it's Salon Express or something like that. I've been practicing and I'm still not ready to post anything, lol. Here's my question. Are stamping plates fairly standard in size? Because the all over patterns (I'm not really sure what else to call it), are too narrow for my nails (and I have child size hands)! Is this because I bought a cheap kit? Do other brands have wider patterns? I love the idea of stamping, but not if it won't fit over my whole nail (it's really only my thumb nail). Thanks for any advice!

The Salon Express kit full nail images are super tiny.  I have long narrow fingers and they don't fit mine.  Most plates have a full nail image that's 1/2 in by 1/2" plus an 1/8th or something like that.  They are bigger. 

This is a Bundle Monster 2012 and my Salon Express





Most plates are the same but there are some that come in XL plates so they fit larger nails. 


Thanks! Now I feel better about ordering a set of better plates!


----------



## Jac13

I am wearing Bondi stormy night or starry night.  The dark blue from last month box.  I will change to my Zoya Godiva tonight.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks! Now I feel better about ordering a set of better plates!
You are very welcome.  I always feel good about ordering more plates LOL.  I can't wait for the new Bundle Monster next month.  I need about 5 sets I have on my Amazon wish list!!


----------



## jessrose18

Gelish Double shot espresso base coat.  BM-213 stamp in orange, rose gold and navy blue.  Polish TBH Chocolate Frogs on ring finger.


----------



## Jessismith

Maybelline Color Show Downtown Brown I've been waiting all summer to wear this awesome brown/fall shade. It's very rich with a teal duochrome shimmer. It's limited edition and it took me awhile to find a bottle. My pics aren't showing the nice glossy finish very well. And there's much more teal at different angles.


----------



## acostakk

> Maybelline Color Show Downtown Brown I've been waiting all summer to wear this awesome brown/fall shade. It's very rich with a teal duochrome shimmer. It's limited edition and it took me awhile to find a bottle. My pics aren't showing the nice glossy finish very well. And there's much more teal at different angles.


 Wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## tasertag

> Beautiful!





> Thanks! I wanted something a bit more "fall" but also not just a single color, and I found these at Claire's and thought they would be fun  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I looked where I get most of my polish, and they didn't have it...*sadface* Stunning!





> This is gorgeous!!! Â And I must say that I love the ruffian ... Â I really like how you mixed it up like that...Â





> Pretty! I really love them both!





> Your weekend mani is rad! Love it!! And a great ruffian too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thanks ladies, you're all so kind.


----------



## tasertag

> Gelish Double shot espresso base coat. Â BM-213 stamp in orange, rose gold and navy blue. Â Polish TBHÂ Chocolate Frogs on ring finger.


 I really like the subtleness of the stamping.


----------



## Christa W

So speaking of liquid sands.  I couldn't decide whether to do stamping or textured polish.  I have this adorable shirt with paisleys on it that as oranges and pinks as the main focus.  Then it hit me.  Do both.





The color is of course not right as I keep insisting on painting my nails after dark and it looks like I missed some on clean up but OMG is this awesome!  This is OPI Jinx with Sinful Colors Black on Black stamped with Bundle Monster BM315.  Tomorrow I will snag a pic in the sunlight if there is any (supposed to rain all day!!!) and my shirt for inspiration.

OK, here's another one a little closer.  Still hard to see but in person this is so stunning!!!


----------



## tasertag

> So speaking of liquid sands.Â  I couldn't decide whether to do stamping or textured polish.Â  I have this adorable shirt with paisleys on it that as oranges and pinks as the main focus.Â  Then it hit me.Â  Do both.
> 
> The color is of course not right as I keep insisting on painting my nails after dark and it looks like I missed some on clean up but OMG is this awesome!Â  This is OPI Jinx with Sinful Colors Black on Black stamped with Bundle Monster BM315.Â  Tomorrow I will snag a pic in the sunlight if there is any (supposed to rain all day!!!) and my shirt for inspiration. OK, here's another one a little closer.Â  Still hard to see but in person this is so stunning!!!


 I love paisley patterns! I have this plate and I keep trying to use that pattern but it never comes out right. Yours look great. Pretty jealous over here.


----------



## Parasoul

I only recently started painting my nails. I'm not the best at it, nor do I know how to do anything fancy so I apologize in advance if my post seems like it's lacking. Currently wearing -



Once my nails were dry it was time to make some boys cry. ;] First time outside with nails "done" -



Well, kinda. I went to get the mail and had a cigarette while enjoying my new look. The whole experience was very fun. I'm still too nervous to do it for extended periods of time and in public but I hope to get there some day. I definitely need to learn how to properly care for my nails. As a guy they're not in the best shape. I also want to learn how to work with more than one color. Matte black and pastel colors have caught my eye the most.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

I really like all the metallic tones!



> Gelish Double shot espresso base coat. Â BM-213 stamp in orange, rose gold and navy blue. Â Polish TBHÂ Chocolate Frogs on ring finger.


----------



## nikkimouse

I've been working on my stamping





Zoya in storm   it was stamped with kleancolor matte white with a little pixie dust on top.  I a used pueen plate.


----------



## latinafeminista

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been working on my stamping





Zoya in storm   it was stamped with kleancolor matte white with a little pixie dust on top.  I a used pueen plate. 

This looks great!


----------



## MimiJoy

Errrr not very well applied i am afraid...

But this is what i am wearing:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/irrisolta/9873763726/

Deborah Milano 75 and 76


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





OPI - The Impossible

Think the liquid sands are going to be my new go to polish. No base coat, no top coat, one happy lazy polisholic.

I love that color! I bought the set with the minis but now I have to look for the bigger bottles.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gelish Double shot espresso base coat.  BM-213 stamp in orange, rose gold and navy blue.  Polish TBH Chocolate Frogs on ring finger.













Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Color Show Downtown Brown

I've been waiting all summer to wear this awesome brown/fall shade. It's very rich with a teal duochrome shimmer. It's limited edition and it took me awhile to find a bottle. My pics aren't showing the nice glossy finish very well. And there's much more teal at different angles.

















Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So speaking of liquid sands.  I couldn't decide whether to do stamping or textured polish.  I have this adorable shirt with paisleys on it that as oranges and pinks as the main focus.  Then it hit me.  Do both.





The color is of course not right as I keep insisting on painting my nails after dark and it looks like I missed some on clean up but OMG is this awesome!  This is OPI Jinx with Sinful Colors Black on Black stamped with Bundle Monster BM315.  Tomorrow I will snag a pic in the sunlight if there is any (supposed to rain all day!!!) and my shirt for inspiration.

OK, here's another one a little closer.  Still hard to see but in person this is so stunning!!!





Wow so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only recently started painting my nails. I'm not the best at it, nor do I know how to do anything fancy so I apologize in advance if my post seems like it's lacking.

Currently wearing -




Once my nails were dry it was time to make some boys cry. ;]

First time outside with nails "done" -




Well, kinda. I went to get the mail and had a cigarette while enjoying my new look. The whole experience was very fun. I'm still too nervous to do it for extended periods of time and in public but I hope to get there some day.

I definitely need to learn how to properly care for my nails. As a guy they're not in the best shape. I also want to learn how to work with more than one color. Matte black and pastel colors have caught my eye the most.






Welcome, your nails look great!


----------



## thechain

I'm wearing a Julep polish- "Karen"


----------



## Primpology

Pronto Purple - Sally Hansen Insta-Dri


----------



## hiheather

> So speaking of liquid sands.Â  I couldn't decide whether to do stamping or textured polish.Â  I have this adorable shirt with paisleys on it that as oranges and pinks as the main focus.Â  Then it hit me.Â  Do both.
> 
> The color is of course not right as I keep insisting on painting my nails after dark and it looks like I missed some on clean up but OMG is this awesome!Â  This is OPI Jinx with Sinful Colors Black on Black stamped with Bundle Monster BM315.Â  Tomorrow I will snag a pic in the sunlight if there is any (supposed to rain all day!!!) and my shirt for inspiration. OK, here's another one a little closer.Â  Still hard to see but in person this is so stunning!!!


 This is incredible. Makes me want to try stamping out.


----------



## DonnaD

Good job for your first try!  Welcome to the board and I can't wait to see more of your manis!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only recently started painting my nails. I'm not the best at it, nor do I know how to do anything fancy so I apologize in advance if my post seems like it's lacking.

Currently wearing -




Once my nails were dry it was time to make some boys cry. ;]

First time outside with nails "done" -




Well, kinda. I went to get the mail and had a cigarette while enjoying my new look. The whole experience was very fun. I'm still too nervous to do it for extended periods of time and in public but I hope to get there some day.

I definitely need to learn how to properly care for my nails. As a guy they're not in the best shape. I also want to learn how to work with more than one color. Matte black and pastel colors have caught my eye the most.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only recently started painting my nails. I'm not the best at it, nor do I know how to do anything fancy so I apologize in advance if my post seems like it's lacking.

Currently wearing -




Once my nails were dry it was time to make some boys cry. ;]

First time outside with nails "done" -




Well, kinda. I went to get the mail and had a cigarette while enjoying my new look. The whole experience was very fun. I'm still too nervous to do it for extended periods of time and in public but I hope to get there some day.

I definitely need to learn how to properly care for my nails. As a guy they're not in the best shape. I also want to learn how to work with more than one color. Matte black and pastel colors have caught my eye the most.





I like the blue the best and you did a great job with it. Soak nails, maybe put a bit of olive oil in the water, then push cuticles down gently with an orange stick. Shape your nails with a fine grit nail board or crystal file, filing in one direction only. Buff nails with a good buffer, then put cuticle oil on cuticles and massage it in. Or for everyday wear, after buffing, use some clear polish for extra shine, then do the cuticle oil after that is dry. Girls, did I leave anything out?


----------



## tasertag

> I've been working on my stamping
> 
> Zoya in stormÂ Â  it was stamped with kleancolor matte white with a little pixie dust on top.Â  I a used pueen plate.Â


 Your stamping is looking good!


----------



## tasertag

> I like the blue the best and you did a great job with it. Soak nails, maybe put a bit of olive oil in the water, then push cuticles down gently with an orange stick. Shape your nails with a fine grit nail board or crystal file, filing in one direction only. Buff nails with a good buffer, then put cuticle oil on cuticles and massage it in. Or for everyday wear, after buffing, use some clear polish for extra shine, then do the cuticle oil after that is dry. Girls, did I leave anything out?


 Use non-acetone remover. Never use your nails as tools (like opening soda cans). Wear gloves when doing dishes or cleaning.


----------



## ysmeine

I'm testing out two frankenpolishes I mixed for fall. One is an oxblood and the other is an antique gold.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is incredible. Makes me want to try stamping out.


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow so pretty!


Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love paisley patterns! I have this plate and I keep trying to use that pattern but it never comes out right. Yours look great. Pretty jealous over here.

Thank you lovely ladies.  I never got a decent shot outdoors because it never got sunny.  But I did manage to get one of the shirt and sweater combo I wore and it was perfect!!!  I wish I wasn't taking them off but I want to try and catch up on my 31 day challenge tonight.


----------



## DonnaD

I do all the things you listed here lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Use non-acetone remover. Never use your nails as tools (like opening soda cans). Wear gloves when doing dishes or cleaning.


----------



## acostakk

> I'm testing out two frankenpolishes I mixed for fall. One is an oxblood and the other is an antique gold.


 Pictures? I'd love to see what you came up with!


----------



## acostakk

LA Girl Black Illusion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Primpology* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Pronto Purple - Sally Hansen Insta-Dri

pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is incredible. Makes me want to try stamping out.


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow so pretty!


Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love paisley patterns! I have this plate and I keep trying to use that pattern but it never comes out right. Yours look great. Pretty jealous over here.

Thank you lovely ladies.  I never got a decent shot outdoors because it never got sunny.  But I did manage to get one of the shirt and sweater combo I wore and it was perfect!!!  I wish I wasn't taking them off but I want to try and catch up on my 31 day challenge tonight.






Love that combo, I imagine it looked great with your nails!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LA Girl Black Illusion








cute!


----------



## meaganola

Please excuse the cuticles. The point here is the color.




Sation Wine-y Happy People under Julep Melissa. That Julep *completely* changes whatever is under it into something completely unrecognizable. ETA: The background is a compilation of the first three issues of a comic called _La Brujeria_ by a couple of local boys, Aaron Duran and James Sinclair. There's actually a third guy involved in it, but he didn't sign my copy, so I don't remember his name.


----------



## luckyme502

> Please excuse the cuticles. The point here is the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Sation Wine-y Happy People under Julep Melissa. That Julep *completely* changes whatever is under it into something completely unrecognizable.


 I love that color!!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Welcome, your nails look great!


Thank you very much.


> Good job for your first try! Welcome to the board and I can't wait to see more of your manis!


Thank you. I can't wait to post more up. To be honest I'd like to learn how to do some things that require a bit more work. So I'm sorry that mine are a bit bland. We all have to start somewhere though right?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe someone can recommend something for me to try. That would be fun.


> I like the blue the best and you did a great job with it. Soak nails, maybe put a bit of olive oil in the water, then push cuticles down gently with an orange stick. Shape your nails with a fine grit nail board or crystal file, filing in one direction only. Buff nails with a good buffer, then put cuticle oil on cuticles and massage it in. Or for everyday wear, after buffing, use some clear polish for extra shine, then do the cuticle oil after that is dry. Girls, did I leave anything out?


Thank you for the advice. Prior to starting to paint my nails I had never really considered doing much in terms of maintenance aside from making sure there wasn't any dirt under them. Hah. I'll definitely work on my cuticles soon. Though, I'm not too sure how filing or shaping my nails works. I'll definitely look into it though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Use non-acetone remover. Never use your nails as tools (like opening soda cans). Wear gloves when doing dishes or cleaning.


 I've strictly only used acetone based remover since I started painting them. Looks like I'll have to go looking for suitable replacement. As for using my nails like tools, I think I'm pretty lucky. I have very tough nails. I don't think I recall ever having chipped a nail in my life. That's probably going to be a tough habit to break, I really enjoy opening cans with one hand.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also, I usually only wash 1-2 sets of dishes at a time. I don't really like leaving things for a later time. Are gloves still recommended even if I'm not washing much since I live alone? Thank you all for the warm welcome. It is really nice to be able to share something like this. Keeping it to myself is no fun. Though, I probably still won't keep them painted out in public.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you all again, I hope to learn a thing or two from you all. I hope everyone is having a nice night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Acetone is used by a lot of us as it does a better job at removal...especially glitter.  It is very drying to your skin so you have to be super vigilant about washing your hands when you're done and double up on moisturizing and cuticle balm/oil.   Also, it's what we use in school.   I don't personally think you need to replace it.  With the 31 day challenge, I did switch to non-acetone remover because changing polish daily is really, really hard on your skin but once it's done and I go back to my one or two polish changes a week, I'm back with the acetone. 

You find what works for you.  As I said, I use my hands normally and I hardly ever break nails from doing normal stuff.  I never use gloves unless I'm cleaning with heavy chemicals.  Whenever mine break, it's always a surprise to me...oops, look!  Somehow I broke a nail.  I rarely know how I did it. 

As for nail art, start easy...painting an accent nail a different colour, painting two colours on one nail, the top colour on the diagonal, dotting is pretty easy.  And watch youtube tutorials!  There are some awesome videos for beginner nail art.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I've strictly only used acetone based remover since I started painting them. Looks like I'll have to go looking for suitable replacement. As for using my nails like tools, I think I'm pretty lucky. I have very tough nails. I don't think I recall ever having chipped a nail in my life. That's probably going to be a tough habit to break, I really enjoy opening cans with one hand.



Also, I usually only wash 1-2 sets of dishes at a time. I don't really like leaving things for a later time. Are gloves still recommended even if I'm not washing much since I live alone?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I never, ever use acetone to remove polish. I always use the nourishing, non-acetone formula (the blue stuff) from whatever store I'm at when I remember I need more lol. And I always moisturize my cuticles between every manicure....other than that, I don't do anything else to them.


----------



## nikkimouse

I've recently fell in love, like head over heals, holy grail love, with LaFresh's non acetone eco beauty nail polish removing wipes.  they have orange oil in them so it is almost like a 2 in 1 it takes off my polish even glitter and puts oil on my nails and cuticles.  and they smell good which is crazy for nail polish remover.


----------



## Parasoul

> Acetone is used by a lot of us as it does a better job at removal...especially glitter. It is very drying to your skin so you have to be super vigilant about washing your hands when you're done and double up on moisturizing and cuticle balm/oil. Also, it's what we use in school. I don't personally think you need to replace it. With the 31 day challenge, I did switch to non-acetone remover because changing polish daily is really, really hard on your skin but once it's done and I go back to my one or two polish changes a week, I'm back with the acetone. You find what works for you. As I said, I use my hands normally and I hardly ever break nails from doing normal stuff. I never use gloves unless I'm cleaning with heavy chemicals. Whenever mine break, it's always a surprise to me...oops, look! Somehow I broke a nail. I rarely know how I did it. As for nail art, start easy...painting an accent nail a different colour, painting two colours on one nail, the top colour on the diagonal, dotting is pretty easy. And watch youtube tutorials! There are some awesome videos for beginner nail art.


I suppose I should take everything I hear with a grain of salt. I do quite a bit of work with my hands (Tons of shipping and receiving along with computer repairs.) I paint my nails about once a week or every other week depending in my current situation, so I don't think I'm doing too bad in regards to skin damage (Unless scars/cuts count?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I'd really like to start doing something using two colors. I've been trying to find something using a matte black as the base with some brighter color over it. It's hard to find tutorials that aren't a bit too feminine (Though I suppose it's all about the colors I decide to use in the end.). I'd really like to try something like the following two though. These look awesome!


> I've been working on my stamping





> LA Girl Black Illusion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Great color!



> Please excuse the cuticles. The point here is the color.
> 
> 
> 
> Sation Wine-y Happy People under Julep Melissa. That Julep *completely* changes whatever is under it into something completely unrecognizable. ETA: The background is a compilation of the first three issues of a comic called _La Brujeria_ by a couple of local boys, Aaron Duran and James Sinclair. There's actually a third guy involved in it, but he didn't sign my copy, so I don't remember his name.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please excuse the cuticles. The point here is the color.




Sation Wine-y Happy People under Julep Melissa. That Julep *completely* changes whatever is under it into something completely unrecognizable.

ETA: The background is a compilation of the first three issues of a comic called _La Brujeria_ by a couple of local boys, Aaron Duran and James Sinclair. There's actually a third guy involved in it, but he didn't sign my copy, so I don't remember his name.

Love it!


----------



## wewearpolish

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please excuse the cuticles. The point here is the color.




Sation Wine-y Happy People under Julep Melissa. That Julep *completely* changes whatever is under it into something completely unrecognizable.

ETA: The background is a compilation of the first three issues of a comic called _La Brujeria_ by a couple of local boys, Aaron Duran and James Sinclair. There's actually a third guy involved in it, but he didn't sign my copy, so I don't remember his name.

love the color!!!


----------



## wewearpolish

Current Mani!

Avon Brushed Metals - Platinum
Avon Brushed Metals - Burnished Copper





Has anyone else tried the brushed metals collection from avon?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Current Mani!

Avon Brushed Metals - Platinum
Avon Brushed Metals - Burnished Copper





Has anyone else tried the brushed metals collection from avon?

So pretty!


----------



## acostakk

> Current Mani! Avon Brushed Metals - Platinum Avon Brushed Metals - Burnished Copper
> 
> Has anyone else tried the brushed metals collection from avon?


 They are on my want list! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## acostakk

> I suppose I should take everything I hear with a grain of salt. I do quite a bit of work with my hands (Tons of shipping and receiving along with computer repairs.) I paint my nails about once a week or every other week depending in my current situation, so I don't think I'm doing too bad in regards to skin damage (Unless scars/cuts count?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I'd really like to start doing something using two colors. I've been trying to find something using a matte black as the base with some brighter color over it. It's hard to find tutorials that aren't a bit too feminine (Though I suppose it's all about the colors I decide to use in the end.). I'd really like to try something like the following two though. These look awesome!


 If you can find the Sinful Colors Leather Luxe collection, they have some very nice mattes in darker tones. Whipped (black), Cold Leather (navy), and a grey. I like to use decals as I don't have much time (or skill) for real art. I found the Tardis decal for the mani above on TrinityNails on Etsy. She has an amazing variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

this isn't part of the 31 DC...but i did another mani just cause i wanted to use the polishes,lol

Square Hue Valor and Milani Hi-Tech





they're a little jacked up from work,  i pulled a double, my day started at 3am, ended at 2 am...


----------



## Parasoul

> If you can find the Sinful Colors Leather Luxe collection, they have some very nice mattes in darker tones. Whipped (black), Cold Leather (navy), and a grey. I like to use decals as I don't have much time (or skill) for real art. I found the Tardis decal for the mani above on TrinityNails on Etsy. She has an amazing variety  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I really like that LA Girl Black Illusion you did, for my sake what say we call it LA Boy Black Illusion? Hah. I'll give those a shot if I can find them. I've mainly stuck to Essie as my polish choice so it'll be fun to try something else out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


>


Lissa my friend, that is a banging green. Also diggin' the glittery one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

china glaze platinum on whole nail. strip of wet and wild fergie color down middle and zoya hazel on the sides.

This challenge has really started to push my nail art skills this is my first time doing stripes I did these free hand.  I really like it.


----------



## Parasoul

> china glaze platinum on whole nail. strip of wet and wild fergie color down middle and zoya hazel on the sides. This challenge has really started to push my nail art skills this is my first time doing stripes I did these free hand.Â  I really like it.


Go Cowboys?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



china glaze platinum on whole nail. strip of wet and wild fergie color down middle and zoya hazel on the sides.
This challenge has really started to push my nail art skills this is my first time doing stripes I did these free hand.  I really like it.
Go Cowboys?



oh heck no I was born and raised in Giants Country!


----------



## acostakk

> I really like that LA Girl Black Illusion you did, for my sake what say we call it LA Boy Black Illusion? Hah. I'll give those a shot if I can find them. I've mainly stuck to Essie as my polish choice so it'll be fun to try something else out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lissa my friend, that is a banging green. Also diggin' the glittery one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Lol. Sure! The LA Boy 3D polishes are some of my favorites, but they are holographic, meaning tons of rainbow sparkle that I can't photograph well. I believe you can only find them online now, but Cherry Culture carries them at a great price, and they have a site-wide 40% off sale right now!


----------



## DonnaD

I sat down last night and pulled off a marathon 6 manis to finish off this God forsaken 31 day challenge.  Afterwards, I painted my nails sans nail art because I am so over nail art right now, with Ruffian Fox Hunt.  I am in love with this polish.  The formula is to die for.  I want them all now.


----------



## Parasoul

> Lol. Sure! The LA Boy 3D polishes are some of my favorites, but they are holographic, meaning tons of rainbow sparkle that I can't photograph well. I believe you can only find them online now, but Cherry Culture carries them at a great price, and they have a site-wide 40% off sale right now!


Curse my irrational fear of online purchases.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That does sound like a deal that's too good to pass up though. As for the rainbow effect, I don't mind that too much so long as its on a black base. That picture you posted has me anxious to try it. Considering I work graveyard at CVS I might just pick something up tonight. Maybe I'll just try a black along with a glitter I can buy in store for now. Yay for 20% discount storewide?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> -Edit- Decided to buy it. What form of delivery do you recommend? I'd like it left in my mailbox if at all possible. I'm rarely available to sign for a package.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Current Mani!

Avon Brushed Metals - Platinum
Avon Brushed Metals - Burnished Copper





Has anyone else tried the brushed metals collection from avon?

Beautiful polish combo and beautiful nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

On acetone: I use acetone 99% of the time when I remove my polish, and I have no problems with it. But I'm also sure to moisturize well all the time, so I think that makes a big difference.

My nails have a few chips, but I love this mani so much I'm keeping it until Saturday or Sunday when I have a whole bunch of time and can figure out something else fun to do. And I think I'm gonna keep my nails short. Short nails are so much easier for things like diaper changes and wearing vinyl gloves.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Current Mani!

Avon Brushed Metals - Platinum
Avon Brushed Metals - Burnished Copper





Has anyone else tried the brushed metals collection from avon?


So pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

That's a great combo!! Looks awesome!



> Current Mani! Avon Brushed Metals - Platinum Avon Brushed Metals - Burnished Copper
> 
> Has anyone else tried the brushed metals collection from avon?


 That's an "Ooohh" and an "Aaaaahh" color!


> I sat down last night and pulled off a marathon 6 manis to finish off this God forsaken 31 day challenge.Â  Afterwards, I painted my nails sans nail art because I am so over nail art right now, with Ruffian Fox Hunt.Â  I am in love with this polish.Â  The formula is to die for.Â  I want them all now.


----------



## OiiO

Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.













Wow, those are awesome!


----------



## wrkreads

Tried out some Oh My Gosh polishes I found on clearance.

My striping tape went a little wonky and my top coat smeared everything, but I love the colours, and the overall look.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd really like to start doing something using two colors. I've been trying to find something using a matte black as the base with some brighter color over it. It's hard to find tutorials that aren't a bit too feminine (Though I suppose it's all about the colors I decide to use in the end.). I'd really like to try something like the following two though. These look awesome!
 

Try some dots! It's a fun way to add nail art, and isn't too feminine. Dotting tools are the easiest to use, but almost anything works: bobby pins, pencils, head of a straight pin, toothpick, etc.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Donna, the nail tips are for Parasoul who said he needed to learn how to take care of his nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> Try some dots! It's a fun way to add nail art, and isn't too feminine. Dotting tools are the easiest to use, but almost anything works: bobby pins, pencils, head of a straight pin, toothpick, etc.


I really like what you posted above! I might try something similar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The colors you chose seem so perfect for me but for the sake of doing something different I'll try another color. Also, how does tape work? I like the stripes you made. I'll definitely be trying some dots soon. My girlfriend drops bobby pins in my room like she sheds them. Haha. At least I have a tool ready. Now I just need to decide on colors. I'm thinking black and yellow or maybe a purple.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Love the plaid!I've thought about trying that on my nails. Next time I do my nails I am going to try it!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.













Wow...


----------



## Marj B

I only use the non-acetone polish remover because I have emphysema and the acetone just can't be good for my lungs. I don't like smelling it everytime I walk in the door for a week either 



 I had used the Onyx brand that I found at Walmart, huge bottle for maybe $3. The last 2 times I was at Walmart they had none of this good stuff, so I looked online at the awful prices for it. This week went back and Oh my there was acetone free in Cutex brand. I started to get the last 3 bottles there, until I looked over and saw they have it in Equate too. I don't need it yet but I went ahead and got some. I had a lot of Klean color 'Firework' on and thought it would take forever to get it off with non acetone but it didn't really. I really want to get up the nerve to try Firework on black. I make a gosh awful mess with dark colors though and it takes longer to clean up than it does to polish


----------



## DonnaD

I understood that.  I said it because everyone has different tips.  I don't know a single person who does something exactly the same as another person.  Which is what I said in my reply to him...find what works for you.  Right now non-acetone is working for me because my fingers are dried out so bad.  I've actually decided to go with non-acetone for a month or so until I get my hands back to normal.  I'm still using it with my clean up brush though to get that nice circle at the cuticle line when I do a mani. 

I sat down and banged out 6 manis in one night just so I could be done with the 31 day challenge then I painted my nails orange and I won't be changing polish again until Tuesday!  I have to give my poor hands a rest.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Donna, the nail tips are for Parasoul who said he needed to learn how to take care of his nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## msladyday

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.

















Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried out some Oh My Gosh polishes I found on clearance.

My striping tape went a little wonky and my top coat smeared everything, but I love the colours, and the overall look.




Love the different designs!


----------



## msladyday

Bondi - Botanical Beauty 

 Sephora by OPI: White Hot &amp; What's a Tire Jack? 

 Julep Fina



Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora by OPI Paisley Attention to Me, Bondi Brick Road, Bondi Tavern on the, Bondi NYPD, Sephora by OPI Seriously, it's a Naan-Issue


----------



## DonnaD

I love this and  this would be a perfect colour scheme and design for Parasoul!!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried out some Oh My Gosh polishes I found on clearance.

My striping tape went a little wonky and my top coat smeared everything, but I love the colours, and the overall look.


----------



## sassyclassy0111

> Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.


 This is sooooo adorable. Tutorial pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Jessismith

Whoa! You just blew my mind! That's tremendous!!



> Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.


----------



## Parasoul

Well, I decided to buy some colors after work and as suggested I gave dots the good old college try. A bit sloppy but I'm overall satisfied with my first attempt at something more than just one color.




I tried a few things to get a comfortable control of the dot size and decided on an old pen. I honestly had such a fun time doing this. Its nice being able to just sit around by myself and forget all of my troubles. It's only one nail but I still feel pretty accomplished. I would have done the rest but its time for sleep! Already noon. If I don't sleep now I'll miss the whole day. x.x This is a great community, its nice to feel so welcome. Thank you all for the inspiration and advice. Baby steps! Some day I'll make something great on my hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## lissa1307

Looks awetastical and we are glad to have you here!



> Well, I decided to buy some colors after work and as suggested I gave dots the good old college try. A bit sloppy but I'm overall satisfied with my first attempt at something more than just one color.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a few things to get a comfortable control of the dot size and decided on an old pen. I honestly had such a fun time doing this. Its nice being able to just sit around by myself and forget all of my troubles. It's only one nail but I still feel pretty accomplished. I would have done the rest but its time for sleep! Already noon. If I don't sleep now I'll miss the whole day. x.x This is a great community, its nice to feel so welcome. Thank you all for the inspiration and advice. Baby steps! Some day I'll make something great on my hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## DonnaD

Yay!  You did it!  From here on out, it's just cake.  A little practice goes a long way.  You'll be a pro in no time.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I decided to buy some colors after work and as suggested I gave dots the good old college try. A bit sloppy but I'm overall satisfied with my first attempt at something more than just one color.





I tried a few things to get a comfortable control of the dot size and decided on an old pen. I honestly had such a fun time doing this. Its nice being able to just sit around by myself and forget all of my troubles. It's only one nail but I still feel pretty accomplished. I would have done the rest but its time for sleep! Already noon. If I don't sleep now I'll miss the whole day. x.x

This is a great community, its nice to feel so welcome. Thank you all for the inspiration and advice. Baby steps! Some day I'll make something great on my hands.



Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## tasertag

> Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.


 Well done. Very well captured.


----------



## lissa1307

I'm not usually a fan of blue nail polish...but I found one I love, I can't stop staring at it...so shiny...lol and it changes tone a little, it looks lighter here than IRL, but it's not dark either, this was in natural light, inside it's almost got a slight aqua shine to it.

Hard Candy Bitty Blue


----------



## DonnaD

That is a gorgeous blue!  Must have!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not usually a fan of blue nail polish...but I found one I love, I can't stop staring at it...so shiny...lol and it changes tone a little, it looks lighter here than IRL, but it's not dark either, this was in natural light, inside it's almost got a slight aqua shine to it.

Hard Candy Bitty Blue


----------



## nerdi

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.













this is awesome! love it!


----------



## nerdi

I'm trying a scented nail polish from the New Black line at Sephora - a candy cane scented one. Â The shade is called sweet pink taffy, and it really does have a sweet peppermint scent! Â It's the strangest thing - I keep thinking that I didn't wash my hands and, oh wait,Â when did I have candy?? Â  :smiletongue: Â Link to product: http://www.sephora.com/candy-cane-scented-luxury-3-piece-nail-polish-set-P376212


----------



## Jessismith

OPI First Date at the Golden Gate Short nails again.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI First Date at the Golden Gate

Short nails again.





Wow.  This is really, really pretty!  I am starting to fall hard the more colors in this line I see.  I only have 2 of them.  Your nails look great too.


----------



## Christa W

I know this polish is old but it's so freaking amazing I felt like wearing it to the office today.  This is Sinful Colors magnetic polish in the color Polar Opposites.  If anyone doesn't have this and finds it buy it immediately without hesitation.  (I got mine at Big Lots for a $1.00 and got a back up too).  It's not only magnetic but sparkly and duo chrome.  It shifts from teal to purple.   It's so over the top perfect it's not funny.  I used a magnet that came with my Magnetix polish and did the lines vertically on the nail.  When I move it around they look so 3 dimensional and there is so much going on.  When I first did them the magnet was super crisp and after about 5 minutes (before any topcoat) the lines did diminish a little but they still look great.  I have only tried it with this particular magnet for some reason.  My bottles were sans magnet so I will have to use another brand no matter what one I choose. 

Excuse my fingers I was at work and forgot my clippers at home.


----------



## Parasoul

> Looks awetastical and we are glad to have you here!


Thank you, you're all too nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Yay! You did it! From here on out, it's just cake. A little practice goes a long way. You'll be a pro in no time.


Is it weird that I think about what color to buy next? Haha. I hope I don't get carried away. I definitely plan to keep going. Its so much fun and I'm sure it'll only get more entertaining the more I go. It reminds me of my Photoshop CS3 days. R.I.P. My old PC. &lt;3 I'm going to try and mimic the style that wrkreads did. I don't have a grey so I'm not sure what color to substitute that with yet. This one finger was just something to try out dots on. I can't wait to do all of them tomorrow. Plenty of time to think of a color that'll suit me well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you so much for the encouragement, it means a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18

main color:  opi liquid sands what wizardry is this? accent nail:  opi liquid sands honey ryder


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really like what you posted above! I might try something similar.



The colors you chose seem so perfect for me but for the sake of doing something different I'll try another color. Also, how does tape work? I like the stripes you made.

I'll definitely be trying some dots soon. My girlfriend drops bobby pins in my room like she sheds them. Haha. At least I have a tool ready. Now I just need to decide on colors. I'm thinking black and yellow or maybe a purple.





For the tape:

Paint your base colour. Let it fully dry. Then add a layer of top coat and let fully dry (can skip, but I find tape pulls up a bit of colour unless I do this). Add tape in your design. Striping tape is really narrow (like on my pinkie), but you can use masking tape, scotch tape, or painter's tape for blocking parts off. Just stick to your palm a few times to remove some of the stickiness. Then paint a coat overtop. Remove the tape immediately so your lines are clean (hopefully). Add top coat.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I decided to buy some colors after work and as suggested I gave dots the good old college try. A bit sloppy but I'm overall satisfied with my first attempt at something more than just one color.





I tried a few things to get a comfortable control of the dot size and decided on an old pen. I honestly had such a fun time doing this. Its nice being able to just sit around by myself and forget all of my troubles. It's only one nail but I still feel pretty accomplished. I would have done the rest but its time for sleep! Already noon. If I don't sleep now I'll miss the whole day. x.x

This is a great community, its nice to feel so welcome. Thank you all for the inspiration and advice. Baby steps! Some day I'll make something great on my hands.



Hope you all have a nice day.

Looks awesome!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
 Donna dear, as I went along and read more, I saw you knew what I was doing. I only use the non acetone remover. I'm so glad I found it and then found it at Walmart. I can use any tips anybody can give me!


----------



## Marj B

Great job! Especially for a first time. Like the colors you chose too......and oh my where did you get the ring with notes on it??

Quote: 

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I decided to buy some colors after work and as suggested I gave dots the good old college try. A bit sloppy but I'm overall satisfied with my first attempt at something more than just one color.





I tried a few things to get a comfortable control of the dot size and decided on an old pen. I honestly had such a fun time doing this. Its nice being able to just sit around by myself and forget all of my troubles. It's only one nail but I still feel pretty accomplished. I would have done the rest but its time for sleep! Already noon. If I don't sleep now I'll miss the whole day. x.x

This is a great community, its nice to feel so welcome. Thank you all for the inspiration and advice. Baby steps! Some day I'll make something great on my hands.



Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## Parasoul

> For the tape: Paint your base colour. Let it fully dry. Then add a layer of top coat and let fully dry (can skip, but I find tape pulls up a bit of colour unless I do this). Add tape in your design. Striping tape is really narrow (like on my pinkie), but you can use masking tape, scotch tape, or painter's tape for blocking parts off. Just stick to your palm a few times to remove some of the stickiness. Then paint a coat overtop. Remove the tape immediately so your lines are clean (hopefully). Add top coat. Looks awesome!


Thank you and thanks for the help! I'm definitely trying this tomorrow! (Night off woot woot!) How long do nails usually take to fully dry? I mainly use Essie and Orly and they seem to dry fairly quickly. However, throwing tape in the mix could change my view of "dry". I kinda really like the messy look of your pinky. It's without a doubt my favorite! I look forward to showing you my copy of your nails. Hehe.


> Great job! Especially for a first time. Like the colors you chose too......and oh my where did you get the ring with notes on it??


Thank you! I really enjoyed the colors too. I think I'm going to change the blue when I actually do them tomorrow though. I got this ring quite a few years back at a local market set up of sorts. The guy who I bought it from had a nice selection of hand crafted jewelry. I've been wearing it since middle school (I'm 23 now.).


----------



## DonnaD

When I do taping, I always use seche vite on the first colour.  It dries hard fast...like 5-10 minutes fast.  I then add my tape, paint over it, remove the tape, wait a couple of minutes then add another coat of seche vite.  I do my nails late at night and generally go to bed within half an hour of finishing them.  A lot of the ladies here will tell you seche vite is the bomb.  It's a total mani saver.  I know I'd never get a decent mani without it.  

Some people have trouble with it shrinking back from the tip.  I don't personally have that problem but to the best of my knowledge, that's the only complaint I've heard about it.  You can buy it at CVS if you need it now but I go on amazon where you can get 2 bottles for $5 and then I buy the ginormous refill bottle...which almost always comes with a regular bottle.  You definitely need to get a bottle of the seche restore as when you get about halfway through the bottle, it gets thick and unmanagable.  You add maybe 6 drops of the restore, roll the bottle around in your palms and it fixes it right up.  I normally refill my bottle from the refill bottle at the halfway point after using the restore.

You really should pick up a bottle...like now.  The stuff is a miracle in a bottle.  It's a bit stinky but that's a small price to pay for it's greatness.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you and thanks for the help! I'm definitely trying this tomorrow! (Night off woot woot!) How long do nails usually take to fully dry?


----------



## Parasoul

Well that is convenient, I work at CVS (I'm working right now. Yay graveyard!) and get a 20% discount along with any coupons I may have lying around. I'll have to have a look around to see what we have available. Any tips on base/topcoat application? Are base coats really necessary? Edit : Found them!


----------



## Jessismith

Thank you! I know, the collection is fab. I think I bought 6 or 8 of them. Aaiieeee!!



> Wow.Â  This is really, really pretty!Â  I am starting to fall hard the more colors in this line I see.Â  I only have 2 of them.Â  Your nails look great too.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Well that is convenient, I work at CVS (I'm working right now. Yay graveyard!) and get a 20% discount along with any coupons I may have lying around. I'll have to have a look around to see what we have available. Any tips on base/topcoat application? Are base coats really necessary? Edit : Found them!


 Base coats prevent staining and smoothes out the nail so the polish sticks better. I always use one, but if you're in a hurry or are just practicing you might be able to skip it. If you ever have issues with the Seche shrinking your polish, Sally Hansen Insta-dry in the red bottle is an excellent top coat, it's my HG and the only one I use. I swear that stuff is made of concrete, my polish doesn't chip and lasts for days.


----------



## madeupMegan

Maybelline Color Show in Styled Out


----------



## Parasoul

> Base coats prevent staining and smoothes out the nail so the polish sticks better. I always use one, but if you're in a hurry or are just practicing you might be able to skip it. If you ever have issues with the Seche shrinking your polish, Sally Hansen Insta-dry in the red bottle is an excellent top coat, it's my HG and the only one I use. I swear that stuff is made of concrete, my polish doesn't chip and lasts for days.


Thank you for that, very helpful. I have noticed that some polishes can leave an undesired stain on my nails upon removal. I'll see what works for me. Luckily CVS is very lax on their return policy. If you don't like something you can return it no questions asked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Maybelline Color Show in Styled Out


I really like the color. I've seen quite a few from Maybelline that I've been itching to try.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Well, I decided to buy some colors after work and as suggested I gave dots the good old college try. A bit sloppy but I'm overall satisfied with my first attempt at something more than just one color.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a few things to get a comfortable control of the dot size and decided on an old pen. I honestly had such a fun time doing this. Its nice being able to just sit around by myself and forget all of my troubles. It's only one nail but I still feel pretty accomplished. I would have done the rest but its time for sleep! Already noon. If I don't sleep now I'll miss the whole day. x.x This is a great community, its nice to feel so welcome. Thank you all for the inspiration and advice. Baby steps! Some day I'll make something great on my hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope you all have a nice day.


 That's Cute! There's dotting tools really cheap on Amazon and eBay if you want to try something other than a pen. I use the end of a nail art brush (the round end, not the brush itself) to make dots. It's fun..


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



main color:  opi liquid sands what wizardry is this? accent nail:  opi liquid sands honey ryder

This is perfect for fall! Gorgeous!


----------



## Parasoul

> That's Cute! There's dotting tools really cheap on Amazon and eBay if you want to try something other than a pen. I use the end of a nail art brush (the round end, not the brush itself) to make dots. It's fun..


I'm surprised I didn't think to try this myself. Well, something similar anyway. I own a few thin art brushes that I know would just be perfect for this. Thank you very much by the way. I hope to make some major progress tonight with my night off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

I'm loving all these beautiful fall colours. I'm just catching up and am something like 8 pages behind! I'm wearing a gold and WOW it really doesn't suit me on its own (I bought it for nail art purposes, but thought I'd try it to see). DH says it looks like old lady nails. I don't know what it is about my colouring and this gold but it is bad. Oddly it seems much better in a photo. I can't figure that one out.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



I love the subtle effect of this stamping. Lovely!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









It's a beautiful colour and looks wonderful on you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Wow! I see your inspiration later down in the thread too! What is it? - combine prints, colours, and textures? You did it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Primpology* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Pronto Purple - Sally Hansen Insta-Dri

Wow! Those are impressively long nails. I get mine just beyond the finger and it's all I can do not to break them! I like the purple's contrast with your complexion.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LA Girl Black Illusion








That is awesome! I love your police box travelling in the galaxy of space and time.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please excuse the cuticles. The point here is the color.




Sation Wine-y Happy People under Julep Melissa. That Julep *completely* changes whatever is under it into something completely unrecognizable.

ETA: The background is a compilation of the first three issues of a comic called _La Brujeria_ by a couple of local boys, Aaron Duran and James Sinclair. There's actually a third guy involved in it, but he didn't sign my copy, so I don't remember his name.

I like that it gives the polish a lot of depth! Beautiful.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Current Mani!

Avon Brushed Metals - Platinum
Avon Brushed Metals - Burnished Copper





Has anyone else tried the brushed metals collection from avon?

Very pretty and awesome job on a glitter gradient! I haven't tried them.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sat down last night and pulled off a marathon 6 manis to finish off this God forsaken 31 day challenge.  Afterwards, I painted my nails sans nail art because I am so over nail art right now, with Ruffian Fox Hunt.  I am in love with this polish.  The formula is to die for.  I want them all now.





Congrats Donna! I'm glad you did it! It's nice to give your hands and fingers a break now. I'm a few behind right now on the slow pace, so I might have to do something similar (hilarious in the context of the slow-paced one versus the daily one, but it happens...). I'm also glad we'll be able to see your creative ideas, because I really enjoy your manis. 





This is such a beautiful Fall shade. It sounds like at some point I might want to check out Ruffian, but for now, I'm still anticipating a bunch of Bondi polish, so we'll see how much of a 'collection' I can handle.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried out some Oh My Gosh polishes I found on clearance.

My striping tape went a little wonky and my top coat smeared everything, but I love the colours, and the overall look.





I love it! I have to give my larger dotting tools some more love in the near future!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not usually a fan of blue nail polish...but I found one I love, I can't stop staring at it...so shiny...lol and it changes tone a little, it looks lighter here than IRL, but it's not dark either, this was in natural light, inside it's almost got a slight aqua shine to it.

Hard Candy Bitty Blue





What a great metallic blue! I always worry I'll feel like I'm in the 80s wearing something this intense and icy! I had leggings this colour!


----------



## birdiebijou

Wallis by Butter London. The most gorgeous green-gold. One of my all time faves and a perfect fall color!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Wallis by Butter London. The most gorgeous green-gold. One of my all time faves and a perfect fall color!


I love it!





I'm wearing CND Vinylux in Midnight Swim and Julep Carly.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I love it!





I'm wearing CND Vinylux in Midnight Swim and Julep Carly.

Beautiful! It looks like Milky Way across the night sky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this polish is old but it's so freaking amazing I felt like wearing it to the office today.  This is Sinful Colors magnetic polish in the color Polar Opposites.  If anyone doesn't have this and finds it buy it immediately without hesitation.  (I got mine at Big Lots for a $1.00 and got a back up too).  It's not only magnetic but sparkly and duo chrome.  It shifts from teal to purple.   It's so over the top perfect it's not funny.  I used a magnet that came with my Magnetix polish and did the lines vertically on the nail.  When I move it around they look so 3 dimensional and there is so much going on.  When I first did them the magnet was super crisp and after about 5 minutes (before any topcoat) the lines did diminish a little but they still look great.  I have only tried it with this particular magnet for some reason.  My bottles were sans magnet so I will have to use another brand no matter what one I choose. 

Excuse my fingers I was at work and forgot my clippers at home.





I thought I commented on this Christa, but I don't see it. I love how it has that eerie optical illusion effect due to the lines. Very cool!


----------



## lissa1307

oh Parasoul....another good (and cheap) topper is the sally hanson insta dri in clearly quick...it dries hard as a rock in a few minutes, dry to the touch in about one...also it makes a really nice shiny layer with a single coat, two coats gives it an almost epoxy layer...i love it for nail art, and i love it because its under $3 a bottle and normal polish thinner fixes it right up when it gets thick...which as donna said with seche vite is at about halfway used up. i have tons of toppers...and i rarely use bases unless im doing a color like red or anything that i know stains. avoid loreal's base in the square bottle unless you are using a loreal polish, it doesnt play nice with others. once you come to realize your addiction(trust me, you will and it is just that) bondi's i'm vers is a great base and top coat, takes a little while to dry,but it doesnt smear art (and a layer of clearly quick on it makes it dry and hard and lasts forever). also check out both the 31 day challenge and 30 manis marathon threads for some inspiration, and a lot of us girls have nail blogs as well...all the ladies on our nail threads are awesome and have lots of tips and tricks, they will turn you from a noob to a pro in a couple months,lol...they did for me (well not pro but i can hold my own now).


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I thought I commented on this Christa, but I don't see it. I love how it has that eerie optical illusion effect due to the lines. Very cool!

Looking at the pictures now that you said that it almost seems like it has a smoke like quality!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



main color:  opi liquid sands what wizardry is this? accent nail:  opi liquid sands honey ryder

I really love the look of the liquid sands on you. I'm wondering if there's anyone out there who like me doesn't feel that comfortable wearing a full-on glitter mani, just because I'm curious about how wearing liquid sands/pixie dust/etc. compares. What wizardry is this? is gorgeous!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I love it!





I'm wearing CND Vinylux in Midnight Swim and Julep Carly.

I love blue as a Fall colour, since I lean toward the second half of the rainbow with my colour preferences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Beautiful! It looks like Milky Way across the night sky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Agreed!  





Whups! Looking for the moon, where's the moon?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Looking at the pictures now that you said that it almost seems like it has a smoke like quality!

Smoke, I know what you mean! Yes!


----------



## DonnaD

Seche Vite is a top coat.  All of the ladies have their favourite.  I used to use Sally Hansen base coat but got some Seche Clear free and I like it.  EVERYBODY hates it lol but it works ok for me.  You'll find what works for you.

But yes, you really do need a base coat.  It helps prevent staining.  One thing I do if I'm using a polish that I know will stain or a dark red or blue, is that I use the base coat over the cuticles.  I just paint right over them then I let it dry and do my normal polish/seche vite routine then go back for clean up.  That way the staining polish never touches my cuticles and even if you don't completely clean up your cuticles, the top coat is clear and won't look messy.

For clean up, I use a small angled eyeshadow brush dipped in acetone then lightly dabbed on a paper towel so you're not flooding your cuticles with acetone.  You gotta surf the net!  The amount of tips and tricks you can find is amazing!  I actually follow a diagram I saw on proper nail painting who knows how long ago.  I bet one of the girls here might remember where to find it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well that is convenient, I work at CVS (I'm working right now. Yay graveyard!) and get a 20% discount along with any coupons I may have lying around. I'll have to have a look around to see what we have available.

Any tips on base/topcoat application? Are base coats really necessary?

Edit : Found them!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really love the look of the liquid sands on you. I'm wondering if there's anyone out there who like me doesn't feel that comfortable wearing a full-on glitter mani, just because I'm curious about how wearing liquid sands/pixie dust/etc. compares. What wizardry is this? is gorgeous!

I am getting way more into full on glitters because I can't stop buying indies.  However, I used to shy away from it.  I love that that the liquid sands are matte.  (I have never tried Pixie dusts but want to) It only takes 2 coats for me to achieve the result I want and with no base or top coat (usually) they feel so light on your hands.  I know that's not the right term but I never feel like my nails are overly polished with them they almost feel really just natural to me.  I have a liquid sand on my toes right now and I am loving it.  It's the right amount of bling for me even when it's a full mani.


----------



## Spir

Some very pretty nails you all have





Changed from a week of Blue to White for the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

Wall-o-text incoming! Tl;dr-I reply to people and post a scrubby picture.



> oh Parasoul....another good (and cheap) topper is the sally hanson insta dri in clearly quick...it dries hard as a rock in a few minutes, dry to the touch in about one...also it makes a really nice shiny layer with a single coat, two coats gives it an almost epoxy layer...i love it for nail art, and i love it because its under $3 a bottle and normal polish thinner fixes it right up when it gets thick...which as donna said with seche vite is at about halfway used up. i have tons of toppers...and i rarely use bases unless im doing a color like red or anything that i know stains. avoid loreal's base in the square bottle unless you are using a loreal polish, it doesnt play nice with others. once you come to realize your addiction(trust me, you will and it is just that) bondi's i'm vers is a great base and top coat, takes a little while to dry,but it doesnt smear art (and a layer of clearly quick on it makes it dry and hard and lasts forever). also check out both the 31 day challenge and 30 manis marathon threads for some inspiration, and a lot of us girls have nail blogs as well...all the ladies on our nail threads are awesome and have lots of tips and tricks, they will turn you from a noob to a pro in a couple months,lol...they did for me (well not pro but i can hold my own now).


I actually decided to go with Sally Hanson. I read quite a few reviews for both and decided I'd spend a little less considering I'm not doing anything special anyway. I definitely liked the shiny top coat. It made the nail I painted look much more brilliant (As brilliant as my self done nail could be anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) The base worked wonderfully as well, it really made the first layer of paint look a lot smoother than it usually does. As for addiction...Yea I get a little carried away when it comes to new hobbies. I was supposed to be asleep about 3 hours ago but I stayed up to paint a nail and screw around with tape/dots. Heh. If I get that far down the line I'll definitely start using a bit more cash for something worthwhile. For practice sake I'll keep it cheap.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have been looking at both Marathons fairly actively. There are so many manis I'd love to comment on but I feel like I'm biting off more than I can chew. I'm gonna toy with the basics until I feel comfortable moving forward. Those plates sure do seem inviting though...I'd love to check out some blogs from all of the members here. Everyone is so knowledgeable and kind. I really appreciate the help. Doubt I'll ever go pro but having fun is just as good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Seche Vite is a top coat. All of the ladies have their favourite. I used to use Sally Hansen base coat but got some Seche Clear free and I like it. EVERYBODY hates it lol but it works ok for me. You'll find what works for you. But yes, you really do need a base coat. It helps prevent staining. One thing I do if I'm using a polish that I know will stain or a dark red or blue, is that I use the base coat over the cuticles. I just paint right over them then I let it dry and do my normal polish/seche vite routine then go back for clean up. That way the staining polish never touches my cuticles and even if you don't completely clean up your cuticles, the top coat is clear and won't look messy. For clean up, I use a small angled eyeshadow brush dipped in acetone then lightly dabbed on a paper towel so you're not flooding your cuticles with acetone. You gotta surf the net! The amount of tips and tricks you can find is amazing! I actually follow a diagram I saw on proper nail painting who knows how long ago. I bet one of the girls here might remember where to find it.


I'm sure I'll give it a shot somewhere down the line. I decided to keep it cheap while I just start out and snagged some Sally Hanson.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm definitely on board with the base coat. I've noticed some minor staining before and would much rather not deal with that. Along with the smooth base it provides its a win win.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cuticles are...completely untouched. I've been considering going in for a professional mani so I can see how maintenance/care works before attempting anything on my own. As for clean up, I'm positive I don't have any eyeshadow brushes lying around. Haha. I do however have a small collection of brushes I can use that I've had since I worked at Michael's Arts and Crafts (They have a giant collection of brushes in all shapes, sizes, and textures!) I'm hoping I can dig up some of the small flat brushes I have. I probably should browse the web more, I definitely will be for some tutorials in the near future. For nail care though, there are just so many options! Its kind of overwhelming. Lol.



This is what I practiced on today. I did a bit of tape/dot work and I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome. I think it looks a lot better than my last one anyway. I'll be using a different color tonight when I wake up but I have to say I really love this combination. I'm really looking forward to doing all of my nails this time. So many ideas! Ahhh! Hope everyone is well! I'm off to sleep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






This is what I practiced on today. I did a bit of tape/dot work and I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome. I think it looks a lot better than my last one anyway. I'll be using a different color tonight when I wake up but I have to say I really love this combination. I'm really looking forward to doing all of my nails this time. So many ideas! Ahhh!

Hope everyone is well! I'm off to sleep.





Really, really good job for your first time!  And a clever use of colour.  I feel like I should pat you on the head and say I'm so proud lol.

Any small brush will work.  You can always grab an ecotool small brush at CVS as well!  Cleaning up with a small brush and some acetone would take care of the little jaggies around your cuticle and then you'd have a perfect mani!  Excellent job!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







This is what I practiced on today. I did a bit of tape/dot work and I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome. I think it looks a lot better than my last one anyway. I'll be using a different color tonight when I wake up but I have to say I really love this combination. I'm really looking forward to doing all of my nails this time. So many ideas! Ahhh!

Hope everyone is well! I'm off to sleep.





It looks awesome!

For clean up, I use a cheapy brush that my son had for crafts as a clean up tool. Since I use 100% acetone, it seems the safest bet and I just replace it every few months with a new dollar store one. Or if I'm feeling really lazy or cut my cuticle, I do nothing until the next day and then wash my hands good and scrape off any last bits of polish with my fingers. Then I can take pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

I picked these up in TJ Maxx yesterday as a set of minis. I couldn't pick one, so did them all! Starting at the thumb, Orly Rapture, then Conduit over Rapture, Conduit alone, Rusted Lux alone and Rusted Lux over Rapture



Interesting random discovery. When I googled Conduit and Rusted Lux I discovered they were actually SpaRitual colors. Which of course led to discovering that Orly and SpaRitual are sister companies. Which now means I'm no longer nearly as intrigued by SpaRitual since I can get the same thing at Orlys lower price tag. Probably everyone else knew this already, but it was new to me!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well that is convenient, I work at CVS (I'm working right now. Yay graveyard!) and get a 20% discount along with any coupons I may have lying around. I'll have to have a look around to see what we have available.

Any tips on base/topcoat application? Are base coats really necessary?

Edit : Found them!




The one in the white box is what we use. Seche Vite Dry fast topcoat. That is a helluva price $9.79....but if you want it now, it's okay. Then order from Amazon or Ebay and get the refill kit. Do not buy the Seche Vite base coat. It doesn't live up to the greatness of the top coat at all! The need for a base coat is some colors, like black and red, will stain your nails and the base coat will prevent that. So get a cheap base coat like Wet n Wild or Sinful Colors....etc


----------



## Marj B

That is great! Simple design but very nice...love it. Your color choice is great too. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif










This is what I practiced on today. I did a bit of tape/dot work and I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome. I think it looks a lot better than my last one anyway. I'll be using a different color tonight when I wake up but I have to say I really love this combination. I'm really looking forward to doing all of my nails this time. So many ideas! Ahhh!

Hope everyone is well! I'm off to sleep.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






This is what I practiced on today. I did a bit of tape/dot work and I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome. I think it looks a lot better than my last one anyway. I'll be using a different color tonight when I wake up but I have to say I really love this combination. I'm really looking forward to doing all of my nails this time. So many ideas! Ahhh!

Hope everyone is well! I'm off to sleep.





Really nice job! I really like the design you did.

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I picked these up in TJ Maxx yesterday as a set of minis. I couldn't pick one, so did them all!
Starting at the thumb, Orly Rapture, then Conduit over Rapture, Conduit alone, Rusted Lux alone and Rusted Lux over Rapture




Interesting random discovery. When I googled Conduit and Rusted Lux I discovered they were actually SpaRitual colors. Which of course led to discovering that Orly and SpaRitual are sister companies. Which now means I'm no longer nearly as intrigued by SpaRitual since I can get the same thing at Orlys lower price tag. Probably everyone else knew this already, but it was new to me!
I didn't know that either. Interesting...I notice on my SpaRitual polishes it says Vegan and they are 4-free; Orly does not say Vegan and they are 3-Free. So it seems like they may have different formulas and maybe some color overlap?


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The one in the white box is what we use. Seche Vite Dry fast topcoat. That is a helluva price $9.79....but if you want it now, it's okay. Then order from Amazon or Ebay and get the refill kit. Do not buy the Seche Vite base coat. It doesn't live up to the greatness of the top coat at all! The need for a base coat is some colors, like black and red, will stain your nails and the base coat will prevent that. So get a cheap base coat like Wet n Wild or Sinful Colors....etc

$9.70 wow, I didn't know it normally costs that much! A friend of mine buys it for me at Cosmoprof for like $4.79 per bottle plus tax, at that price it's more affordable than Sally Hansen.


----------



## slinka

None Cause i'm lazy like that. =p

I'm going to do all black/matte black with metallic tips soon. Assuming I don't screw up the tips.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## shmexels

> I picked these up in TJ Maxx yesterday as a set of minis. I couldn't pick one, so did them all! Starting at the thumb, Orly Rapture, then Conduit over Rapture, Conduit alone, Rusted Lux alone and Rusted Lux over Rapture
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. I can never decide on only one nail color to wear lol.


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







This is what I practiced on today. I did a bit of tape/dot work and I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome. I think it looks a lot better than my last one anyway. I'll be using a different color tonight when I wake up but I have to say I really love this combination. I'm really looking forward to doing all of my nails this time. So many ideas! Ahhh!

Hope everyone is well! I'm off to sleep.




That is a super awesome mani   I might steal this design  just so you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Pretty color combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I picked these up in TJ Maxx yesterday as a set of minis. I couldn't pick one, so did them all! Starting at the thumb, Orly Rapture, then Conduit over Rapture, Conduit alone, Rusted Lux alone and Rusted Lux over Rapture
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting random discovery. When I googled Conduit and Rusted Lux I discovered they were actually SpaRitual colors. Which of course led to discovering that Orly and SpaRitual are sister companies. Which now means I'm no longer nearly as intrigued by SpaRitual since I can get the same thing at Orlys lower price tag. Probably everyone else knew this already, but it was new to me!


----------



## luckyme502

elf Cherry Bomb. I'm loving this color for the fall.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.













Wow, this is insanely beautiful.


----------



## mama2358

I bought my first Indie polish a few weeks ago and I'm taking a break from the 30 Manis Marathon to try it out. It's from Polishnv, a thermal called Fe's Chameleon. I love it so much that now I need to order some more thermals! Here's what it looks like when cold:




Here's what it looks like at a fairly stable room temperature:



And this is what it looks like when hot:


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Beautiful! It looks like Milky Way across the night sky  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love blue as a Fall colour, since I lean toward the second half of the rainbow with my colour preferences.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Agreed!  




Whups! Looking for the moon, where's the moon?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks guys! I don't usually do blue as a fall color, I generally save it for winter because it reminds me of cold and ice, but I'm trying different things out right now, and blue was calling my name. I also think part of it is that my nails are short right now, so colors look different. I could grow my nails long, but I'm intentionally keeping them short these days because short nails are better when you work with little kids. Every time I polish, I file at the very least and sometimes clip, so my nails never get too much of a chance to grow out.


----------



## meaganola

I normally wouldn't post this because posting pictures of my toes freaks me out for some reason, but I just got a pedi last night with a new color and had to share:



Le Metier de Beaute Solar Flare. It's kind of a cool cherry fuchsia, if that makes sense. Not a color I would wear in my fingers, but I decided to give it a shot for this month's pedi even though I normally wear dark colors like OPI Black Cherry Chutney on my toes. The nail tech commented that it went on really nicely, so I may actually end up using it on my fingers one of these days, most likely as a glitter base.


----------



## DonnaD

I get mine 2 for $8 on Amazon.  I buy the refill but I like to have an extra bottle on hand because I'm really messy with my top coat and eventually it gets glitter and bits of other colours in it.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007U90J5U/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
$9.70 wow, I didn't know it normally costs that much! A friend of mine buys it for me at Cosmoprof for like $4.79 per bottle plus tax, at that price it's more affordable than Sally Hansen.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 

Thank you for the link, I added it to my favorites. Definitely a better deal!


----------



## NotTheMama

Zoya Trixie &amp; Zoya Harley....I was playing around with my polishes last night and these two just begged to be worn together....



This is tame for me, but it works and I really like it!


----------



## Parasoul

> Really, really good job for your first time!Â  And a clever use of colour.Â  I feel like I should pat you on the head and say I'm so proud lol. Any small brush will work.Â  You can always grab an ecotool small brush at CVS as well!Â  Cleaning up with a small brush and some acetone would take care of the little jaggies around your cuticle and then you'd have a perfect mani!Â  Excellent job!Â  :five:


Thank you. I couldn't have done it without the help of you ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its nice to see I'm making some decent progress so I really appreciate the positive feed back. I'm going to browse around when I go back to work tonight. The brushes I have I feel are a bit too big to use so I definitely want something a bit finer. I was a bit upset by the jaggies but I didn't want to push it and potentially ruin it with a Qtip. I wanted to work on my full mani last night but I ended up feeling sick when I woke up. I took some NyQuil and pretty much just slept through my whole day off. I'm still feeling a bit off so I'm going to wait until my next day off to do it. I have a great theme in mind inspired by one of my favorite DC comic sirens though. It'll be a blast! Thank you again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> It looks awesome! For clean up, I use a cheapy brush that my son had for crafts as a clean up tool. Since I use 100% acetone, it seems the safest bet and I just replace it every few months with a new dollar store one. Or if I'm feeling really lazy or cut my cuticle, I do nothing until the next day and then wash my hands good and scrape off any last bits of polish with my fingers. Then I can take pictures.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! I definitely need to work on my clean up but I'll get there. I plan to make my next full mani perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kinda rushed it since I was feeling a bit sleepy but I felt so inspired I couldn't help it. x)


> The one in the white box is what we use. Seche Vite Dry fast topcoat. That is a helluva price $9.79....but if you want it now, it's okay. Then order from Amazon or Ebay and get the refill kit. Do not buy the Seche Vite base coat. It doesn't live up to the greatness of the top coat at all! The need for a base coat is some colors, like black and red, will stain your nails and the base coat will prevent that. So get a cheap base coat like Wet n Wild or Sinful Colors....etc That is great! Simple design but very nice...love it. Your color choice is great too.


Yea, CVS isn't exactly well known for their amazing prices. You have to know how to work around them. You buy things that are on sale and take advantage of the coupons they offer. We currently have an offer for Sally Hanson where if you buy $10 worth you get a $4 coupon. Those four dollars could then be used to buy the Seche Vite at a much cheaper price. Thank you by the way. I hope to make something more intricate soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Really nice job! I really like the design you did.


Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> That is a super awesome maniÂ Â  I might steal this designÂ  just so you know  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you and go right ahead! It wouldn't have been possible if not for you ladies anyway. I'm sorry it's not a full mani though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I bought my first Indie polish a few weeks ago and I'm taking a break from the 30 Manis Marathon to try it out. It's from Polishnv, a thermal called Fe's Chameleon. I love it so much that now I need to order some more thermals! Here's what it looks like when cold:


This is awesome! I had no idea there were polishes like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
$9.70 wow, I didn't know it normally costs that much! A friend of mine buys it for me at Cosmoprof for like $4.79 per bottle plus tax, at that price it's more affordable than Sally Hansen.

I've never paid that much for it and never will!! I got a Nutra Nail top coat because it was too much at Walmart.(not as good, but not baqd for the money.) It's around $6 at Sally's but I am ordering from Ebay to get the bottle with the big refill next time I buy.It goes thick too soon to pay that much! I have thinner though. I order my Nail Tek foundation base coat from Ebay and pay just a little more for 4 bottles than 1 at Sally's! And that is free shipping.


----------



## jessrose18

Gelish A Touch of Sass


----------



## Parasoul

> Gelish A Touch of Sass


Whoa. That is a rad lookin' red.


----------



## luckyme502

> Gelish A Touch of Sass


 Love that red, looks a lot like the color I'm currently wearing!


----------



## acostakk

> Thank you. I couldn't have done it without the help of you ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its nice to see I'm making some decent progress so I really appreciate the positive feed back. I'm going to browse around when I go back to work tonight. The brushes I have I feel are a bit too big to use so I definitely want something a bit finer. I was a bit upset by the jaggies but I didn't want to push it and potentially ruin it with a Qtip. I wanted to work on my full mani last night but I ended up feeling sick when I woke up. I took some NyQuil and pretty much just slept through my whole day off. I'm still feeling a bit off so I'm going to wait until my next day off to do it. I have a great theme in mind inspired by one of my favorite DC comic sirens though. It'll be a blast! Thank you again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you! I definitely need to work on my clean up but I'll get there. I plan to make my next full mani perfect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I kinda rushed it since I was feeling a bit sleepy but I felt so inspired I couldn't help it. x) Yea, CVS isn't exactly well known for their amazing prices. You have to know how to work around them. You buy things that are on sale and take advantage of the coupons they offer. We currently have an offer for Sally Hanson where if you buy $10 worth you get a $4 coupon. Those four dollars could then be used to buy the Seche Vite at a much cheaper price. Thank you by the way. I hope to make something more intricate soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you and go right ahead! It wouldn't have been possible if not for you ladies anyway. I'm sorry it's not a full mani though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is awesome! I had no idea there were polishes like this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Oh Parasoul, wait until you discover the indie polishes! Check out the Indie Lovers board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For cleanup I love the q-tips with the pointy ends. I find them easier to maneuver than a brush, but that's just me.


----------



## jessrose18

Zoya Blaze


----------



## acostakk

> Zoya Blaze


 I want this!!


----------



## nanutter

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I want this!!

Me tooOOooooOO!!!   

I'm so obsessed with all the holographic/color changing glitters coming out. Can't wait for next pay dayyyy!


----------



## Parasoul

> Oh Parasoul, wait until you discover the indie polishes! Check out the Indie Lovers board  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For cleanup I love the q-tips with the pointy ends. I find them easier to maneuver than a brush, but that's just me.


I've been browsing through it for a while now. I've got to say the colors are awesome! I'm especially liking duo chromes such as these!






I'm not sure I'm quite ready to buy things online though. I wish there were some to buy locally here in LA.


----------



## luckyme502

> Zoya Blaze


 I must own this!


----------



## jessrose18

i just bought zoya blaze last week from ebay for a good price, but its still for sale on zoya's website of course as well. Blaze is from the 2012 ornate collection, it is even deeper cranberry color in person, i love it!


----------



## acostakk

> I've been browsing through it for a while now. I've got to say the colors are awesome! I'm especially liking duo chromes such as these!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I'm quite ready to buy things online though. I wish there were some to buy locally here in LA.


 If you're in LA as in Los Angeles, there actually is an upcoming event that is featuring some local indie brands. I'll see if I can find the info, unless you're in LA as in Louisiana.


----------



## Parasoul

> If you're in LA as in Los Angeles, there actually is an upcoming event that is featuring some local indie brands. I'll see if I can find the info, unless you're in LA as in Louisiana.


Los Angeles would be correct! That sounds like a ton of fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On another, I remember someone mentioning blogging earlier on. Is there a blog a good portion of you guys use? I'd really like to start using one so as to avoid using this thread excessively. I feel like I might be cluttering it up. x)


----------



## acostakk

> Los Angeles would be correct! That sounds like a ton of fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On another, I remember someone mentioning blogging earlier on. Is there a blog a good portion of you guys use? I'd really like to start using one so as to avoid using this thread excessively. I feel like I might be cluttering it up. x)


 I'm always unclear on the rules regarding posting links in the forum, so I sent you a PM with the event website. Enjoy!


----------



## wrkreads

Thought I would share my water marble fail with everyone.

I have such a hard time doing this. I always make a mess, and can never get cool designs to transfer right. I did find a few spots on my nails where I like the colour combos, so I have some ideas of nail looks that I can do.


----------



## slinka

That doesn't look like a "fail". Maybe it's not the most complex-looking marble patterns, but it's still pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thought I would share my water marble fail with everyone.

I have such a hard time doing this. I always make a mess, and can never get cool designs to transfer right. I did find a few spots on my nails where I like the colour combos, so I have some ideas of nail looks that I can do.
I agree this is not a fail!  Mine always does that too!  It ends up with stripes.  Have you tried fewer polishes?  That works much better with me but mine always dries too fast.  I think it's the water I am using.  I tried distilled from a jug and tap water and neither work well, never spreads right.


----------



## tasertag

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thought I would share my water marble fail with everyone.

I have such a hard time doing this. I always make a mess, and can never get cool designs to transfer right. I did find a few spots on my nails where I like the colour combos, so I have some ideas of nail looks that I can do.




I like this. You were able to make each color be distinguishable.


----------



## DeSha

Very pretty color!



> I normally wouldn't post this because posting pictures of my toes freaks me out for some reason, but I just got a pedi last night with a new color and had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very pretty color! Le Metier de Beaute Solar Flare. It's kind of a cool cherry fuchsia, if that makes sense. Not a color I would wear in my fingers, but I decided to give it a shot for this month's pedi even though I normally wear dark colors like OPI Black Cherry Chutney on my toes. The nail tech commented that it went on really nicely, so I may actually end up using it on my fingers one of these days, most likely as a glitter base.


----------



## DonnaD

Some of us have our own blogs but I spend way more time looking at other people's blogs than I do on my own!  Scooby's blog (Dynamite Does Nails) was one of the first I found and then I kept on finding more and more.  Six months ago, I didn't even know there were people blogging about nail polish but oh em gee!  There's a million of them.  I like Polish and Pearls, I Feel Polished, Manicurator, The Nailasaurus, Chalkboard Nails and WackyLaki to name a few.  I didn't link any of them but if you do a google search on the names, you'll easily find them.

Polish and Pearls does a ton of beginner tutorials.  She has a youtube channel and demonstrates her tutorials.

    Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Los Angeles would be correct! That sounds like a ton of fun.





On another, I remember someone mentioning blogging earlier on. Is there a blog a good portion of you guys use? I'd really like to start using one so as to avoid using this thread excessively. I feel like I might be cluttering it up. x)


----------



## PeridotCricket

Robin Moses has great tutorials on how to do marbling without water. Just be warned that if you like nail art, you will probably get sucked in and end up watching like 10 videos in a row or something. Her YouTube channel is amazing.


----------



## Jessismith

Great color!



> elf Cherry Bomb. I'm loving this color for the fall.


 Cute tootsies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I normally wouldn't post this because posting pictures of my toes freaks me out for some reason, but I just got a pedi last night with a new color and had to share:
> 
> 
> 
> Le Metier de Beaute Solar Flare. It's kind of a cool cherry fuchsia, if that makes sense. Not a color I would wear in my fingers, but I decided to give it a shot for this month's pedi even though I normally wear dark colors like OPI Black Cherry Chutney on my toes. The nail tech commented that it went on really nicely, so I may actually end up using it on my fingers one of these days, most likely as a glitter base.


----------



## slinka

Sooo, I picked up some "claw polish" from my local grocer. I only got it because A)It's shaped like a coffin and B)The colors were cute. This is a very pretty purple (My crappy Iphone 3gs tried it's best...but alas, you can't see how royal-purple this is!) I did not expect anything from this polish...I'm happy to say that I'm quite surprised! I can't attest to it's longevity (which I don't usually care about unless it's on my toes, and even then, I'm not too picky.) but I got all of the color promised from the bottle in one coat! Went on easy as well.

One hand has gold...stuff (stars, diamonds, circles) and the other has silver (triangles, stars, rhinestones) accents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yayyyy boredom!


----------



## mama2358

> Sooo, I picked up some "claw polish" from my local grocer. I only got it because A)It's shaped like a coffin and B)The colors were cute. This is a very pretty purple (My crappy Iphone 3gs tried it's best...but alas, you can't see how royal-purple this is!) I did not expect anything from this polish...I'm happy to say that I'm quite surprised! I can't attest to it's longevity (which I don't usually care about unless it's on my toes, and even then, I'm not too picky.) but I got all of the color promised from the bottle in one coat! Went on easy as well. One hand has gold...stuff (stars, diamonds, circles) and the other has silver (triangles, stars, rhinestones) accents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Yayyyy boredom!


 I picked up the glow in the dark Claw Polish at Ulta. My son is wearing it as a topcoat right now, and it's pretty awesome!


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I picked up the glow in the dark Claw Polish at Ulta. My son is wearing it as a topcoat right now, and it's pretty awesome!

I was wondering what that one was! It looked glow in the dark, but the product tag that the grocer had said "silver"...I was like..."Uh...what?" So I got a black, his purple and the sparkly red. =p 'm gonna get that glow one now that you've assured me I wasn't crazy!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That doesn't look like a "fail". Maybe it's not the most complex-looking marble patterns, but it's still pretty!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree this is not a fail!  Mine always does that too!  It ends up with stripes.  Have you tried fewer polishes?  That works much better with me but mine always dries too fast.  I think it's the water I am using.  I tried distilled from a jug and tap water and neither work well, never spreads right. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like this. You were able to make each color be distinguishable. 

Thanks everyone. I usually use a lot fewer colours (3 or 4 at most). but I just finished doing stick swatches of my whole collection and couldn't decide what colours I wanted.

I use tap water run through a Brita and make sure it is room temperature or slightly warm. Then drop the polish from really close to the water. I have no problems with spreading then.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Sooo, I picked up some "claw polish" from my local grocer. I only got it because A)It's shaped like a coffin and B)The colors were cute. This is a very pretty purple (My crappy Iphone 3gs tried it's best...but alas, you can't see how royal-purple this is!) I did not expect anything from this polish...I'm happy to say that I'm quite surprised! I can't attest to it's longevity (which I don't usually care about unless it's on my toes, and even then, I'm not too picky.) but I got all of the color promised from the bottle in one coat! Went on easy as well.

One hand has gold...stuff (stars, diamonds, circles) and the other has silver (triangles, stars, rhinestones) accents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yayyyy boredom!

I love that purple. So bright and shiny.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love that purple. So bright and shiny.
Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I get mine 2 for $8 on Amazon.  I buy the refill but I like to have an extra bottle on hand because I'm really messy with my top coat and eventually it gets glitter and bits of other colours in it.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B007U90J5U/ref=oh_details_o05_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1

*I swear I think you should make a polish supply list on Amazon and share it with the rest of us. You find the best bargains!*

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh Parasoul, wait until you discover the indie polishes! Check out the Indie Lovers board




For cleanup I love the q-tips with the pointy ends. I find them easier to maneuver than a brush, but that's just me.
I've been browsing through it for a while now. I've got to say the colors are awesome! I'm especially liking duo chromes such as these!

I'm not sure I'm quite ready to buy things online though. I wish there were some to buy locally here in LA. 
*Sally Hansen has Lustre Shine duo/multi chromes that are fairly easy to find. They are nowhere near as intense as the pics you posted though. A lot of easier to find brands make duochromes but to get the really intense multichromes you will likely need to order online. ILNP just released some amazing ones.*

http://www.ilnp.com/


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




This is what I practiced on today. I did a bit of tape/dot work and I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome. I think it looks a lot better than my last one anyway. I'll be using a different color tonight when I wake up but I have to say I really love this combination. I'm really looking forward to doing all of my nails this time. So many ideas! Ahhh!

Hope everyone is well! I'm off to sleep.





Good job of this. Isn't it amazing how once you get started, you can do fantastic things with just a few tools?; or bobbi pins! 



You've had so much good advice, I haven't had anything to add - this thread goes by really fast, I always feel like I'm catching up. Enjoy expressing your creative ideas - tip - if you have many ideas, you can do something different on each nail provided you keep to a theme or colour family! It's a handy way to test out many ideas at a time. On cuticles, it isn't always necessary to do anything major. Sometimes the best thing is to keep them fairly natural and push them back every once in a while after a bath or shower, maybe even just with the side of your finger or your nail! For me, more than that just irritates and aggravates them. And another tip on keeping the hands and nails looking healthy would be to use this new nail habit to replace the smoking one entirely. But I totally understand that is very difficult to do. I can butt out... I look forward to seeing more creations!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I've been working thru the 30 mani marathon all month, so I've been posting there as I complete the tasks.. I just wanted to share a collage of my manis for first month of the challenge.




Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow


----------



## Parasoul

> *Sally Hansen has Lustre Shine duo/multi chromes that are fairly easy to find. They are nowhere near as intense as the pics you posted though. A lot of easier to find brands make duochromes but to get the really intense multichromesÂ you will likely need to order online. ILNP just released some amazing ones.* http://www.ilnp.com/


I have seen those Sally Hanson ones and believe me I have been VERY tempted to buy them. Haha. I should probably give myself a limit though, I've already purchased three colors this week. :x


> Good job of this. Isn't it amazing how once you get started, you can do fantastic things with just a few tools?; or bobbi pins!Â :icon_wink You've had so much good advice, I haven't had anything to add - this thread goes by really fast, I always feel like I'm catching up. Enjoy expressing your creative ideas - tip - if you have many ideas, you can do something different on each nail provided you keep to a theme or colour family! It's a handy way to test out many ideas at a time. On cuticles, it isn't always necessary to do anything major. Sometimes the best thing is to keep them fairly natural and push them back every once in a while after a bath or shower, maybe even just with the side of your finger or your nail! For me, more than that just irritates and aggravates them. And another tip on keeping the hands and nails looking healthy would be to use this new nail habit to replace the smoking one entirely. But I totally understand that is very difficult to do. I can butt out... I look forward to seeing more creations!


Thank you thank you! It has been quite interesting using different things for nail art. Especially some of the more unexpected ones like bobbi pins.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been given so much advice and inspiration that at times it's hard to really take it all in. I have quite a few things bookmarked just so I can go back and reference. Haha. I've been fiddling around with some ideas in my head for the past few days and I'm glad to say inspiration has struck! I will be doing my first full art mani very soon which will include a different job on each nail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I haven't touched my cuticles yet, but I appreciate the advice. To be honest I'm kinda worried about ruining them. Hah. As for the smoking habit, that one has been hard to break. I used to be a pack a day guy up until about two weeks ago if you can believe that. I now only smoke anywhere between 0-4 a day as opposed to my usual 15-20. Painting my nails does keep me distracted from my urges, so it definitely helps.


> I've been working thru the 30 mani marathon all month, so I've been posting there as I complete the tasks.. I just wanted to share a collage of my manis for first month of the challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow


The yellow and red are my favorite!! Excellent job.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been working thru the 30 mani marathon all month, so I've been posting there as I complete the tasks.. I just wanted to share a collage of my manis for first month of the challenge.





Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow

Your green ice cream is beautifully done!  Your nail designs have such a whimsy and wit about them.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Sooo, I picked up some "claw polish" from my local grocer. I only got it because A)It's shaped like a coffin and B)The colors were cute. This is a very pretty purple (My crappy Iphone 3gs tried it's best...but alas, you can't see how royal-purple this is!) I did not expect anything from this polish...I'm happy to say that I'm quite surprised! I can't attest to it's longevity (which I don't usually care about unless it's on my toes, and even then, I'm not too picky.) but I got all of the color promised from the bottle in one coat! Went on easy as well.

One hand has gold...stuff (stars, diamonds, circles) and the other has silver (triangles, stars, rhinestones) accents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yayyyy boredom!

It's great that the Claw Polish was available for you to play with! It's one of those reasons being in the US would be great! It looks like a fantastic colour.


----------



## Monika1

This is my 'metallic' from the 30ManisMarathon. I'm not pleased with this compared to some others, but for interest:
 



 This was pre-cleanup...
And then with a stripe:





I wanted a super-glittery stripe, but don't have a polish like that, so used Sally Hansen White On with Nubar Holographic Glitter over top for the stripe. The raised texture of the stripe is interesting to feel when I'm waiting around for things.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been working thru the 30 mani marathon all month, so I've been posting there as I complete the tasks.. I just wanted to share a collage of my manis for first month of the challenge.





Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow
It's a beautiful collage to share nine fantastic manis. They're all really great! I so admire your skill.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I normally wouldn't post this because posting pictures of my toes freaks me out for some reason, but I just got a pedi last night with a new color and had to share:




Le Metier de Beaute Solar Flare. It's kind of a cool cherry fuchsia, if that makes sense. Not a color I would wear in my fingers, but I decided to give it a shot for this month's pedi even though I normally wear dark colors like OPI Black Cherry Chutney on my toes. The nail tech commented that it went on really nicely, so I may actually end up using it on my fingers one of these days, most likely as a glitter base.

It freaks me out too. I like seeing what others have done, and even take photos of my own pedi nail art, but don't post it! So kudos to you for having the guts to do it! It's a great colour!


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI Metro Chic


----------



## OiiO

Since I broke my nails I kind of neglected this thread, but I have a couple swatches of Incoco nail appliques from their Fall collection that I wanted to share.

The houndstooth one is called Tailored Fit and the other one is Light as a Feather.


----------



## DonnaD

Your black and white is so clever.  I've never seen anything like it before.  I'm not creative at coming up with new things on my own so thank goodness for people like you...from whom I can steal all the best ideas!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been working thru the 30 mani marathon all month, so I've been posting there as I complete the tasks.. I just wanted to share a collage of my manis for first month of the challenge.





Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow


----------



## DonnaD

Monika, this one is just gorgeous.  I love this so much.  You do an incredible job on your nails.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And then with a stripe:





I wanted a super-glittery stripe, but don't have a polish like that, so used Sally Hansen White On with Nubar Holographic Glitter over top for the stripe. The raised texture of the stripe is interesting to feel when I'm waiting around for things.


----------



## tasertag

> Since I broke my nails I kind of neglected this thread, but I have a couple swatches of Incoco nail appliques from their Fall collection that I wanted to share. The houndstooth one is called Tailored Fit and the other oneÂ is Light as a Feather.


 Incoco has awesome patterns. These look great.


----------



## meaganola

Not the best application, but not the highest-quality nail strips:




Sinful Colors Trick or Treat Halloween appliquÃ©s. If they had been expensive, I would have been annoyed at not being able to get everything lined up perfectly, but they were two bucks, so they're good enough for now. And they're skulls! It's easy to not see the issues when you're distracted by the awesome. I'll probably get more and wear them over neon lime polish because there are places where the design is clear, and I think green would be a good color to perk through in those places.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Polish is from the Gap and is called Gold (how original, lol). I actually really hate the formula and almost took if off as soon as I was done with the first coat, but then I decided these studs could make it okay. Of course, I couldn't get my studs straight, but oh well.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been working thru the 30 mani marathon all month, so I've been posting there as I complete the tasks.. I just wanted to share a collage of my manis for first month of the challenge.





Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow
The yellow and red are my favorite!! Excellent job.




Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been working thru the 30 mani marathon all month, so I've been posting there as I complete the tasks.. I just wanted to share a collage of my manis for first month of the challenge.

Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow

Your green ice cream is beautifully done!  Your nail designs have such a whimsy and wit about them.



Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been working thru the 30 mani marathon all month, so I've been posting there as I complete the tasks.. I just wanted to share a collage of my manis for first month of the challenge.

Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow
It's a beautiful collage to share nine fantastic manis. They're all really great! I so admire your skill.



Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your black and white is so clever.  I've never seen anything like it before.  I'm not creative at coming up with new things on my own so thank goodness for people like you...from whom I can steal all the best ideas!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been working thru the 30 mani marathon all month, so I've been posting there as I complete the tasks.. I just wanted to share a collage of my manis for first month of the challenge.

Red, orange, yellow, green, blue, violet, black &amp; white, metallic, and rainbow
Thanks so much for all the compliments! 



 I've been having a great time with this marathon


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not the best application, but not the highest-quality nail strips:




Sinful Colors Trick or Treat Halloween appliquÃ©s. If they had been expensive, I would have been annoyed at not being able to get everything lined up perfectly, but they were two bucks, so they're good enough for now. And they're skulls! It's easy to not see the issues when you're distracted by the awesome. I'll probably get more and wear them over neon lime polish because there are places where the design is clear, and I think green would be a good color to perk through in those places.
Oooh thanks for posting these!  I passed on them yesterday and now I think I will pick them up.  Did you get any of the others?


----------



## meaganola

> Oooh thanks for posting these!Â  I passed on them yesterday and now I think I will pick them up.Â  Did you get any of the others?


 I got the ones with spiderwebs and sparklies. I passed on the ones with blood and spiders. I haven't tried the spiderwebs strips yet. I decided the skulls would be most appropriate for watching a tv show in which I expect *everyone* who has scripted lines in more than one scene to die.


----------



## slinka

Those are neat!!! I definitely want them!


----------



## Parasoul

> Since I broke my nails I kind of neglected this thread, but I have a couple swatches of Incoco nail appliques from their Fall collection that I wanted to share. The houndstooth one is called Tailored Fit and the other oneÂ is Light as a Feather.


Absolutely stunning!! I really love the color choice.


----------



## sassyclassy0111

> Since I broke my nails I kind of neglected this thread, but I have a couple swatches of Incoco nail appliques from their Fall collection that I wanted to share. The houndstooth one is called Tailored Fit and the other oneÂ is Light as a Feather.


 I love the second one! So cute!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

So I know that they look awful, but this was my first time doing the nail strips. I used the Sally Hansen Salon Effects strips in Queen of the Jungle. I'm not impressed with the application, but the polish is pretty cute. I got these from the Target Beauty Box that was sent out a few months ago.


----------



## Parasoul

Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me. Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.



I splurged a tiny bit. As such, I couldn't help but want to try some of them. No dotting or tape work today my friends (Though I did practice.). Today is inspired by all the awesomesauce going on in the challenge threads. I decided to give it a shot and ended up with- H*ombre* nails.



Spoiler
















I know not a full mani. I promise I will do one soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a blast working on this. Even though it was only one nail I was very pleased with the result. The pictures don't do it justice, it shines and sparkles in so many different shades under the sun. The first thing it reminded me of was the Little Mermaid. I'm an Aquarius though so I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sad that I've kept myself from something so beautiful and fun for so long. Happy though that I'm finally moving forward and doing something for myself. I wish I could keep it on longer. My mom is coming over for dinner though. I will however sleep with it on so I can wake up to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> kayillshutupnowyouguysareawesomesomuchwub


----------



## LydiaNichole

Essie's "For the Twill of it." (Ignore the cuticles!)


----------



## Parasoul

> Essie's "For the Twill of it." (Ignore the cuticles!)


That's the one we didn't get at my store!! I envy you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks awesome by the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me.

Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.





I splurged a tiny bit. As such, I couldn't help but want to try some of them. No dotting or tape work today my friends (Though I did practice.). Today is inspired by all the awesomesauce going on in the challenge threads. I decided to give it a shot and ended up with-

H*ombre* nails. 











I know not a full mani. I promise I will do one soon!





I had a blast working on this. Even though it was only one nail I was very pleased with the result. The pictures don't do it justice, it shines and sparkles in so many different shades under the sun.

The first thing it reminded me of was the Little Mermaid. I'm an Aquarius though so I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad that I've kept myself from something so beautiful and fun for so long. Happy though that I'm finally moving forward and doing something for myself.

I wish I could keep it on longer. My mom is coming over for dinner though. I will however sleep with it on so I can wake up to it.





kayillshutupnowyouguysareawesomesomuchwub 
That's really neat! I'm jealous! (Mine's a chipped purple mess right now lol)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me.

Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.





 
What's the color on the Orly one?  Nice haul!   I think I have purchased nearly 500 in the past 4 months.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me.

Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.





I splurged a tiny bit. As such, I couldn't help but want to try some of them. No dotting or tape work today my friends (Though I did practice.). Today is inspired by all the awesomesauce going on in the challenge threads. I decided to give it a shot and ended up with-

H*ombre* nails. 











I know not a full mani. I promise I will do one soon!





I had a blast working on this. Even though it was only one nail I was very pleased with the result. The pictures don't do it justice, it shines and sparkles in so many different shades under the sun.

The first thing it reminded me of was the Little Mermaid. I'm an Aquarius though so I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad that I've kept myself from something so beautiful and fun for so long. Happy though that I'm finally moving forward and doing something for myself.

I wish I could keep it on longer. My mom is coming over for dinner though. I will however sleep with it on so I can wake up to it.





kayillshutupnowyouguysareawesomesomuchwub 
Really great job on the gradient, even if it's just one nail! You sure got some pretty polishes there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me.

Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.





I splurged a tiny bit. As such, I couldn't help but want to try some of them. No dotting or tape work today my friends (Though I did practice.). Today is inspired by all the awesomesauce going on in the challenge threads. I decided to give it a shot and ended up with-

H*ombre* nails. 











I know not a full mani. I promise I will do one soon!





I had a blast working on this. Even though it was only one nail I was very pleased with the result. The pictures don't do it justice, it shines and sparkles in so many different shades under the sun.

The first thing it reminded me of was the Little Mermaid. I'm an Aquarius though so I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad that I've kept myself from something so beautiful and fun for so long. Happy though that I'm finally moving forward and doing something for myself.

I wish I could keep it on longer. My mom is coming over for dinner though. I will however sleep with it on so I can wake up to it.





kayillshutupnowyouguysareawesomesomuchwub 
amazing  nail art! and welcome to the beginning of the end my friend,lol...just this past may i owned a total of 5 or 6 polishes...all in the pink family and one reddish orange...last count earlier in the month of september i was well over the...um...lets say multiples of hundreds...it has begun for you too...one great haul leads to another...leads to a great sale...and another...lol...enjoy the ride!


----------



## luckyme502

> Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me. Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> I splurged a tiny bit. As such, I couldn't help but want to try some of them. No dotting or tape work today my friends (Though I did practice.). Today is inspired by all the awesomesauce going on in the challenge threads. I decided to give it a shot and ended up with- H*ombre* nails.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know not a full mani. I promise I will do one soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a blast working on this. Even though it was only one nail I was very pleased with the result. The pictures don't do it justice, it shines and sparkles in so many different shades under the sun. The first thing it reminded me of was the Little Mermaid. I'm an Aquarius though so I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sad that I've kept myself from something so beautiful and fun for so long. Happy though that I'm finally moving forward and doing something for myself. I wish I could keep it on longer. My mom is coming over for dinner though. I will however sleep with it on so I can wake up to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> kayillshutupnowyouguysareawesomesomuchwub


 That is amazing! I haven't tried any nail art yet. You are motivating me to try it out.


----------



## luckyme502

> Essie's "For the Twill of it." (Ignore the cuticles!)


 I was eyeing that color at my Target, but didn't get it. It looks really pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Some geeky nail art from the new Bundle Monster fan created set.  I was so excited I stamped a few crooked and the thumb isn't supposed to look worn.  There is some funky glare going on too but OMG do I love this set!!


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some geeky nail art from the new Bundle Monster fan created set.  I was so excited I stamped a few crooked and the thumb isn't supposed to look worn.  There is some funky glare going on too but OMG do I love this set!!





Look how cute!!! Love it!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some geeky nail art from the new Bundle Monster fan created set.  I was so excited I stamped a few crooked and the thumb isn't supposed to look worn.  There is some funky glare going on too but OMG do I love this set!!






I just received my set today and I'm about to use it for my Polka Dots challenge...loving all the designs!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some geeky nail art from the new Bundle Monster fan created set.  I was so excited I stamped a few crooked and the thumb isn't supposed to look worn.  There is some funky glare going on too but OMG do I love this set!!





So much fun!!  I love it.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me.

Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.





I splurged a tiny bit. As such, I couldn't help but want to try some of them. No dotting or tape work today my friends (Though I did practice.). Today is inspired by all the awesomesauce going on in the challenge threads. I decided to give it a shot and ended up with-

H*ombre* nails. 











I know not a full mani. I promise I will do one soon!





I had a blast working on this. Even though it was only one nail I was very pleased with the result. The pictures don't do it justice, it shines and sparkles in so many different shades under the sun.

The first thing it reminded me of was the Little Mermaid. I'm an Aquarius though so I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad that I've kept myself from something so beautiful and fun for so long. Happy though that I'm finally moving forward and doing something for myself.

I wish I could keep it on longer. My mom is coming over for dinner though. I will however sleep with it on so I can wake up to it.





kayillshutupnowyouguysareawesomesomuchwub 
Awesome! I love this one too. I'm getting jealous..you are doing your nail art so well from the start. I wouldn't think your mom would think anything about one nail being polished!  You are an artist, right? Paint on......


----------



## LydiaNichole

> Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me. Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> I splurged a tiny bit. As such, I couldn't help but want to try some of them. No dotting or tape work today my friends (Though I did practice.). Today is inspired by all the awesomesauce going on in the challenge threads. I decided to give it a shot and ended up with- H*ombre* nails.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know not a full mani. I promise I will do one soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a blast working on this. Even though it was only one nail I was very pleased with the result. The pictures don't do it justice, it shines and sparkles in so many different shades under the sun. The first thing it reminded me of was the Little Mermaid. I'm an Aquarius though so I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sad that I've kept myself from something so beautiful and fun for so long. Happy though that I'm finally moving forward and doing something for myself. I wish I could keep it on longer. My mom is coming over for dinner though. I will however sleep with it on so I can wake up to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> kayillshutupnowyouguysareawesomesomuchwub


 So cute!!! You did a good job! I bought the Sally Hansen color on the top left recently and love it for Fall!


> That's the one we didn't get at my store!! I envy you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks awesome by the way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you! I hope you're able to find it! The color is really pretty for Fall/Winter!


> I was eyeing that color at my Target, but didn't get it. It looks really pretty!


 Thank you! I like it a lot for Fall!


----------



## tasertag

> Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me. Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> I splurged a tiny bit. As such, I couldn't help but want to try some of them. No dotting or tape work today my friends (Though I did practice.). Today is inspired by all the awesomesauce going on in the challenge threads. I decided to give it a shot and ended up with- H*ombre* nails.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know not a full mani. I promise I will do one soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had a blast working on this. Even though it was only one nail I was very pleased with the result. The pictures don't do it justice, it shines and sparkles in so many different shades under the sun. The first thing it reminded me of was the Little Mermaid. I'm an Aquarius though so I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm sad that I've kept myself from something so beautiful and fun for so long. Happy though that I'm finally moving forward and doing something for myself. I wish I could keep it on longer. My mom is coming over for dinner though. I will however sleep with it on so I can wake up to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> kayillshutupnowyouguysareawesomesomuchwub


 This looks great! Two years ago I bought two polishes which quickly escalated to 30...then 100+.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> That's really neat! I'm jealous! (Mine's a chipped purple mess right now lol)


Haha, thank you!! You should definitely do them soon! Then again, a chipped mess can be fun too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> What's the color on the Orly one?Â  Nice haul!Â Â  I think I have purchased nearly 500 in the past 4 months.Â






500 in 4 months? Holy moly. That's more than I could ever even think to have. XD


> Really great job on the gradient, even if it's just one nail! You sure got some pretty polishes there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you! It was a ton of fun working on it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to try them all out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> amazing Â nail art! and welcome to the beginning of the end my friend,lol...just this past may i owned a total of 5 or 6 polishes...all in the pink family and one reddish orange...last count earlier in the month of september i was well over the...um...lets say multiples of hundreds...it has begun for you too...one great haul leads to another...leads to a great sale...and another...lol...enjoy the ride!


Thanks a bunch. As much as I would love to spoil myself I'm sure I don't make nearly enough to support another addiction so heavily. I have to save up for my XBOX One. :3 Whenever I see a bottle I like I can't help but want to buy it though. I even start thinking of art I could do with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Its like an itch that can't be scratched. Hah. Luckily those four bottles of Sally Hansen only cost me 5 dollars total. Gotta love my discounts. :3


> That is amazing! I haven't tried any nail art yet. You are motivating me to try it out.


 You should definitely give it a shot! If I can do it you definitely can!! Its so satisfying and fun, I'm sure you'd love it if you have it a chance.


> Awesome! I love this one too. I'm getting jealous..you are doing your nail art so well from the start. I wouldn't think your mom would think anything about one nail being polished! Â You are an artist, right? Paint on......


Stop it! I'm not that good. Besides, I wouldn't be where I am now without the help of you ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is just one nail, however my mom is very old fashioned. Pink is for girls, blue is for boys. If it wasn't what she was raised with, she wants nothing to do with it. She's very loving and supporting but I'm not sure this is something I could ever really share with her.


> So cute!!! You did a good job! I bought the Sally Hansen color on the top left recently and love it for Fall! Thank you! I hope you're able to find it! The color is really pretty for Fall/Winter! Thank you! I like it a lot for Fall!


You brought up something I never really considered. Using colors based on the season. I don't really do that with anything, not even clothes. I'm definitely going to snag this color once I find it. I must have it!!!


> This looks great! Two years ago I bought two polishes which quickly escalated to 30...then 100+.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't think I could ever get past 100. I'll run out of places to hide them eventually. XD I can't help but want more colors though. :/


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  this isn't part of the 31 DC...but i did another mani just cause i wanted to use the polishes,lol

Square Hue Valor and Milani Hi-Tech





they're a little jacked up from work,  i pulled a double, my day started at 3am, ended at 2 am...
Wow that's a really long day, love your nails.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



china glaze platinum on whole nail. strip of wet and wild fergie color down middle and zoya hazel on the sides.

This challenge has really started to push my nail art skills this is my first time doing stripes I did these free hand.  I really like it.

cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I sat down last night and pulled off a marathon 6 manis to finish off this God forsaken 31 day challenge.  Afterwards, I painted my nails sans nail art because I am so over nail art right now, with Ruffian Fox Hunt.  I am in love with this polish.  The formula is to die for.  I want them all now.




That's a beautiful color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by Dries van Noten Summer 2013 collection.












Looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried out some Oh My Gosh polishes I found on clearance.

My striping tape went a little wonky and my top coat smeared everything, but I love the colours, and the overall look.





Great mani!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *msladyday* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Bondi - Botanical Beauty





Sephora by OPI: White Hot &amp; What's a Tire Jack?





Julep Fina





Bondi Horny Mistress, Sephora by OPI Paisley Attention to Me, Bondi Brick Road, Bondi Tavern on the, Bondi NYPD, Sephora by OPI Seriously, it's a Naan-Issue
Love them all!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well, I decided to buy some colors after work and as suggested I gave dots the good old college try. A bit sloppy but I'm overall satisfied with my first attempt at something more than just one color.





I tried a few things to get a comfortable control of the dot size and decided on an old pen. I honestly had such a fun time doing this. Its nice being able to just sit around by myself and forget all of my troubles. It's only one nail but I still feel pretty accomplished. I would have done the rest but its time for sleep! Already noon. If I don't sleep now I'll miss the whole day. x.x

This is a great community, its nice to feel so welcome. Thank you all for the inspiration and advice. Baby steps! Some day I'll make something great on my hands.




Hope you all have a nice day.

Looks great! I'm still waiting to do something great on my hands takes time I guess.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not usually a fan of blue nail polish...but I found one I love, I can't stop staring at it...so shiny...lol and it changes tone a little, it looks lighter here than IRL, but it's not dark either, this was in natural light, inside it's almost got a slight aqua shine to it.

Hard Candy Bitty Blue





That's a pretty blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nerdi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm trying a scented nail polish from the New Black line at Sephora - a candy cane scented one.  The shade is called sweet pink taffy, and it really does have a sweet peppermint scent!  It's the strangest thing - I keep thinking that I didn't wash my hands and, oh wait, when did I have candy??  



 Link to product:
http://www.sephora.com/candy-cane-scented-luxury-3-piece-nail-polish-set-P376212




I like that color might have to order some to try out.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI First Date at the Golden Gate

Short nails again.






Looks very classy, I love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know this polish is old but it's so freaking amazing I felt like wearing it to the office today.  This is Sinful Colors magnetic polish in the color Polar Opposites.  If anyone doesn't have this and finds it buy it immediately without hesitation.  (I got mine at Big Lots for a $1.00 and got a back up too).  It's not only magnetic but sparkly and duo chrome.  It shifts from teal to purple.   It's so over the top perfect it's not funny.  I used a magnet that came with my Magnetix polish and did the lines vertically on the nail.  When I move it around they look so 3 dimensional and there is so much going on.  When I first did them the magnet was super crisp and after about 5 minutes (before any topcoat) the lines did diminish a little but they still look great.  I have only tried it with this particular magnet for some reason.  My bottles were sans magnet so I will have to use another brand no matter what one I choose.

Excuse my fingers I was at work and forgot my clippers at home.





Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



main color:  opi liquid sands what wizardry is this? accent nail:  opi liquid sands honey ryder
Lovely combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Well that is convenient, I work at CVS (I'm working right now. Yay graveyard!) and get a 20% discount along with any coupons I may have lying around. I'll have to have a look around to see what we have available.

Any tips on base/topcoat application? Are base coats really necessary?

Edit : Found them!




Base coats prevent staining and smoothes out the nail so the polish sticks better. I always use one, but if you're in a hurry or are just practicing you might be able to skip it.

If you ever have issues with the Seche shrinking your polish, Sally Hansen Insta-dry in the red bottle is an excellent top coat, it's my HG and the only one I use. I swear that stuff is made of concrete, my polish doesn't chip and lasts for days. 
I second  the SH top coat its amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Maybelline Color Show in Styled Out

cute blue


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Wallis by Butter London. The most gorgeous green-gold. One of my all time faves and a perfect fall color!

I agree that perfect for fall, so pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






500 in 4 months? Holy moly. That's more than I could ever even think to have. XD

Ooh thanks.  I just added it to my wish list!!  I think my biggest haul to date was a Saturday not too long ago I bought around 40 polishes in one day. I did buy a few sets and a bunch of polish for $1.00 but it was crazy fun!!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Ooh thanks.Â  I just added it to my wish list!!Â  I think my biggest haul to date was a Saturday not too long ago I bought around 40 polishes in one day. I did buy a few sets and a bunch of polish for $1.00 but it was crazy fun!!!Â


That sounds like a ton of fun. It must be nice having so many shades to choose from when working on your nails. Speaking of hauls, I'll be going on a mini-haul very soon.



CVS gave me some great coupons today. Along with my 20% off those $25 will go a long way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm thinking of picking up a good amount of Essie, Revlon, or Sally Hansen. Not too sure which to get yet though. Also, can anyone recommend a good website to purchase dotting tools from? I've decided to finally buy them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nikkimouse

I got mine on Amazon got just a dollar or two shipped. but they came from china and took about 3 weeks to get here.



> Ooh thanks.Â  I just added it to my wish list!!Â  I think my biggest haul to date was a Saturday not too long ago I bought around 40 polishes in one day. I did buy a few sets and a bunch of polish for $1.00 but it was crazy fun!!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds like a ton of fun. It must be nice having so many shades to choose from when working on your nails. Speaking of hauls, I'll be going on a mini-haul very soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CVS gave me some great coupons today. Along with my 20% off those $25 will go a long way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm thinking of picking up a good amount of Essie, Revlon, or Sally Hansen. Not too sure which to get yet though. Also, can anyone recommend a good website to purchase dotting tools from? I've decided to finally buy them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...


----------



## Parasoul

> I got mine on Amazon got just a dollar or two shipped. but they came from china and took about 3 weeks to get here.


I totally lack the patience for three weeks. Lol!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Wallis by Butter London. The most gorgeous green-gold. One of my all time faves and a perfect fall color!


I love it!





I'm wearing CND Vinylux in Midnight Swim and Julep Carly.


Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spir* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some very pretty nails you all have





Changed from a week of Blue to White for the weekend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





cute!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I totally lack the patience for three weeks. Lol!

do you have an ulta near you? if so essence has one thats under $3...if not, send me a pm, i have an extra i can send you


----------



## Parasoul

> do you have an ulta near you? if so essence has one thats under $3...if not, send me a pm, i have an extra i can send you


Well what do you know, I have an Ulta near me. It's only .4 miles away. xD It seems like a big store from the pictures. @[email protected] Is there a brand I should look for? Edit : I just realized which brand you told me has it. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to sleep. Running graveyard on 3 hours of sleep is no good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wall-o-text incoming! Tl;dr-I reply to people and post a scrubby picture. Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

oh Parasoul....another good (and cheap) topper is the sally hanson insta dri in clearly quick...it dries hard as a rock in a few minutes, dry to the touch in about one...also it makes a really nice shiny layer with a single coat, two coats gives it an almost epoxy layer...i love it for nail art, and i love it because its under $3 a bottle and normal polish thinner fixes it right up when it gets thick...which as donna said with seche vite is at about halfway used up. i have tons of toppers...and i rarely use bases unless im doing a color like red or anything that i know stains. avoid loreal's base in the square bottle unless you are using a loreal polish, it doesnt play nice with others. once you come to realize your addiction(trust me, you will and it is just that) bondi's i'm vers is a great base and top coat, takes a little while to dry,but it doesnt smear art (and a layer of clearly quick on it makes it dry and hard and lasts forever). also check out both the 31 day challenge and 30 manis marathon threads for some inspiration, and a lot of us girls have nail blogs as well...all the ladies on our nail threads are awesome and have lots of tips and tricks, they will turn you from a noob to a pro in a couple months,lol...they did for me (well not pro but i can hold my own now).
I actually decided to go with Sally Hanson. I read quite a few reviews for both and decided I'd spend a little less considering I'm not doing anything special anyway. I definitely liked the shiny top coat. It made the nail I painted look much more brilliant (As brilliant as my self done nail could be anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) The base worked wonderfully as well, it really made the first layer of paint look a lot smoother than it usually does.

As for addiction...Yea I get a little carried away when it comes to new hobbies. I was supposed to be asleep about 3 hours ago but I stayed up to paint a nail and screw around with tape/dots. Heh. If I get that far down the line I'll definitely start using a bit more cash for something worthwhile. For practice sake I'll keep it cheap.





I have been looking at both Marathons fairly actively. There are so many manis I'd love to comment on but I feel like I'm biting off more than I can chew. I'm gonna toy with the basics until I feel comfortable moving forward. Those plates sure do seem inviting though...I'd love to check out some blogs from all of the members here. Everyone is so knowledgeable and kind. I really appreciate the help. Doubt I'll ever go pro but having fun is just as good.



Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Seche Vite is a top coat. All of the ladies have their favourite. I used to use Sally Hansen base coat but got some Seche Clear free and I like it. EVERYBODY hates it lol but it works ok for me. You'll find what works for you.

But yes, you really do need a base coat. It helps prevent staining. One thing I do if I'm using a polish that I know will stain or a dark red or blue, is that I use the base coat over the cuticles. I just paint right over them then I let it dry and do my normal polish/seche vite routine then go back for clean up. That way the staining polish never touches my cuticles and even if you don't completely clean up your cuticles, the top coat is clear and won't look messy.

For clean up, I use a small angled eyeshadow brush dipped in acetone then lightly dabbed on a paper towel so you're not flooding your cuticles with acetone. You gotta surf the net! The amount of tips and tricks you can find is amazing! I actually follow a diagram I saw on proper nail painting who knows how long ago. I bet one of the girls here might remember where to find it.
I'm sure I'll give it a shot somewhere down the line. I decided to keep it cheap while I just start out and snagged some Sally Hanson.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm definitely on board with the base coat. I've noticed some minor staining before and would much rather not deal with that. Along with the smooth base it provides its a win win.



My cuticles are...completely untouched. I've been considering going in for a professional mani so I can see how maintenance/care works before attempting anything on my own.

As for clean up, I'm positive I don't have any eyeshadow brushes lying around. Haha. I do however have a small collection of brushes I can use that I've had since I worked at Michael's Arts and Crafts (They have a giant collection of brushes in all shapes, sizes, and textures!) I'm hoping I can dig up some of the small flat brushes I have.

I probably should browse the web more, I definitely will be for some tutorials in the near future. For nail care though, there are just so many options! Its kind of overwhelming. Lol.





This is what I practiced on today. I did a bit of tape/dot work and I have to say I'm pleasantly surprised with the outcome. I think it looks a lot better than my last one anyway. I'll be using a different color tonight when I wake up but I have to say I really love this combination. I'm really looking forward to doing all of my nails this time. So many ideas! Ahhh!

Hope everyone is well! I'm off to sleep.




Love this!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I picked these up in TJ Maxx yesterday as a set of minis. I couldn't pick one, so did them all!
Starting at the thumb, Orly Rapture, then Conduit over Rapture, Conduit alone, Rusted Lux alone and Rusted Lux over Rapture




Interesting random discovery. When I googled Conduit and Rusted Lux I discovered they were actually SpaRitual colors. Which of course led to discovering that Orly and SpaRitual are sister companies. Which now means I'm no longer nearly as intrigued by SpaRitual since I can get the same thing at Orlys lower price tag. Probably everyone else knew this already, but it was new to me!

Cute colors, I had no idea they were sister companies thanks for the info.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well what do you know, I have an Ulta near me. It's only .4 miles away. xD

It seems like a big store from the pictures. @[email protected] Is there a brand I should look for?

Edit : I just realized which brand you told me has it. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I need to sleep. Running graveyard on 3 hours of sleep is no good.






Oh noes!!  You are sending him into the mothership!!  Be careful of the sensory overload!!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Oh noes!!Â  You are sending him into the mothership!!Â  Be care of the sensory overload!!!Â


All your base(coats) are belong to us!! Ignore my nonsense. I saw on their website that they carry plenty of brands CVS does not. I'm pretty stoaked!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe I can find all kinds of nail art tools. -Le Drool- I really hope they have a large variety of colors/shades. I might stop by after work and wast...INVEST some money.


> Love this!


Thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





elf Cherry Bomb. I'm loving this color for the fall.

Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought my first Indie polish a few weeks ago and I'm taking a break from the 30 Manis Marathon to try it out. It's from Polishnv, a thermal called Fe's Chameleon. I love it so much that now I need to order some more thermals!

Here's what it looks like when cold:





Here's what it looks like at a fairly stable room temperature:





And this is what it looks like when hot:





That's an awesome polish!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I normally wouldn't post this because posting pictures of my toes freaks me out for some reason, but I just got a pedi last night with a new color and had to share:




Le Metier de Beaute Solar Flare. It's kind of a cool cherry fuchsia, if that makes sense. Not a color I would wear in my fingers, but I decided to give it a shot for this month's pedi even though I normally wear dark colors like OPI Black Cherry Chutney on my toes. The nail tech commented that it went on really nicely, so I may actually end up using it on my fingers one of these days, most likely as a glitter base.

Love that color!


----------



## Jessismith

Rimmel Steel Grey - don't we all love a purpley greige!? -- Hey! MadeupMegan and I are on the same wavelength this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is said to be a dupe for Metrochic.


----------



## Jessismith

Yeah for greige!



> Sephora by OPI Metro Chic


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Trixie &amp; Zoya Harley....I was playing around with my polishes last night and these two just begged to be worn together....





This is tame for me, but it works and I really like it!

Cute combo!


----------



## Jessismith

OMG I love your mixed metals!



> This is my 'metallic' from the 30ManisMarathon. I'm not pleased with this compared to some others, but for interest: Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bondi City Slicker and Fool's alone:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was pre-cleanup...





Spoiler: Bondi City Slicker and Fool's alone:



And then with a stripe: 

 I wanted a super-glittery stripe, but don't have a polish like that, so used Sally Hansen White On with Nubar Holographic Glitter over top for the stripe. The raised texture of the stripe is interesting to feel when I'm waiting around for things. Very pretty!



> Since I broke my nails I kind of neglected this thread, but I have a couple swatches of Incoco nail appliques from their Fall collection that I wanted to share. The houndstooth one is called Tailored Fit and the other oneÂ is Light as a Feather.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gelish A Touch of Sass





Beautiful!


----------



## lovepink

If you go by Ulta make sure to go online and print a coupon!  It is $3.50 off a purchase of $10!  And sign up for the Ulta rewards!  it is free and you earn points on everything you buy that translates into money off!  So 100 points is $3 off!  They currently have 2x points for members and 3x points for platinum so you can earn coupons in no time!

Some Ultas are nice and if you pull up the coupon on your phone you can use it, but I like to be prepared and have one with me!  Good luck!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


All your base(coats) are belong to us!!

Ignore my nonsense. I saw on their website that they carry plenty of brands CVS does not. I'm pretty stoaked!!



Maybe I can find all kinds of nail art tools. -Le Drool-

I really hope they have a large variety of colors/shades. I might stop by after work and wast...INVEST some money.
Thank you.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Blaze









This is such a beautiful color, one of my favorite Zoya polishes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thought I would share my water marble fail with everyone.

I have such a hard time doing this. I always make a mess, and can never get cool designs to transfer right. I did find a few spots on my nails where I like the colour combos, so I have some ideas of nail looks that I can do.





I think it looks pretty, specially the middle finger.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Sooo, I picked up some "claw polish" from my local grocer. I only got it because A)It's shaped like a coffin and B)The colors were cute. This is a very pretty purple (My crappy Iphone 3gs tried it's best...but alas, you can't see how royal-purple this is!) I did not expect anything from this polish...I'm happy to say that I'm quite surprised! I can't attest to it's longevity (which I don't usually care about unless it's on my toes, and even then, I'm not too picky.) but I got all of the color promised from the bottle in one coat! Went on easy as well.

One hand has gold...stuff (stars, diamonds, circles) and the other has silver (triangles, stars, rhinestones) accents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yayyyy boredom!

So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'metallic' from the 30ManisMarathon. I'm not pleased with this compared to some others, but for interest:
 



 This was pre-cleanup...
And then with a stripe:





I wanted a super-glittery stripe, but don't have a polish like that, so used Sally Hansen White On with Nubar Holographic Glitter over top for the stripe. The raised texture of the stripe is interesting to feel when I'm waiting around for things.


Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Metro Chic

I need this color, this is perfect for fall.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I broke my nails I kind of neglected this thread, but I have a couple swatches of Incoco nail appliques from their Fall collection that I wanted to share.

The houndstooth one is called Tailored Fit and the other one is Light as a Feather.









Love the houndstooth!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not the best application, but not the highest-quality nail strips:




Sinful Colors Trick or Treat Halloween appliquÃ©s. If they had been expensive, I would have been annoyed at not being able to get everything lined up perfectly, but they were two bucks, so they're good enough for now. And they're skulls! It's easy to not see the issues when you're distracted by the awesome. I'll probably get more and wear them over neon lime polish because there are places where the design is clear, and I think green would be a good color to perk through in those places.

cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Polish is from the Gap and is called Gold (how original, lol). I actually really hate the formula and almost took if off as soon as I was done with the first coat, but then I decided these studs could make it okay. Of course, I couldn't get my studs straight, but oh well.

Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I know that they look awful, but this was my first time doing the nail strips. I used the Sally Hansen Salon Effects strips in Queen of the Jungle. I'm not impressed with the application, but the polish is pretty cute. I got these from the Target Beauty Box that was sent out a few months ago.





Those are cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me.

Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.





I splurged a tiny bit. As such, I couldn't help but want to try some of them. No dotting or tape work today my friends (Though I did practice.). Today is inspired by all the awesomesauce going on in the challenge threads. I decided to give it a shot and ended up with-

H*ombre* nails. 











I know not a full mani. I promise I will do one soon!






I had a blast working on this. Even though it was only one nail I was very pleased with the result. The pictures don't do it justice, it shines and sparkles in so many different shades under the sun.

The first thing it reminded me of was the Little Mermaid. I'm an Aquarius though so I'll take it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'm sad that I've kept myself from something so beautiful and fun for so long. Happy though that I'm finally moving forward and doing something for myself.

I wish I could keep it on longer. My mom is coming over for dinner though. I will however sleep with it on so I can wake up to it.





kayillshutupnowyouguysareawesomesomuchwub 
Love your polish haul and your nails look amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie's "For the Twill of it."
(Ignore the cuticles!) 



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Before I even begin, I want to thank you all for being so epically-wonderfully-amazingly-fanflippingtasticly-awesome. It is great to be apart of such a supportive and loving community. Thank you all for letting me into your world of polish and for all the help you've given me.

Now onto business! I seem to have gotten carried away. In the past week I've purchased more bottles than I have in my entire life. (If this were in a different context I'd be an alcoholic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) I believe it is due to a feeling of belonging but then again I don't have many bottles and there are plenty I have seen that I have always wanted.





 
What's the color on the Orly one?  Nice haul!   I think I have purchased nearly 500 in the past 4 months.


Wow nearly 500 that's quite a haul!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some geeky nail art from the new Bundle Monster fan created set.  I was so excited I stamped a few crooked and the thumb isn't supposed to look worn.  There is some funky glare going on too but OMG do I love this set!!





That's amazing love the pointer and ring ring finger pattern!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ooh thanks.  I just added it to my wish list!!  I think my biggest haul to date was a Saturday not too long ago I bought around 40 polishes in one day. I did buy a few sets and a bunch of polish for $1.00 but it was crazy fun!!!
That sounds like a ton of fun. It must be nice having so many shades to choose from when working on your nails.

Speaking of hauls, I'll be going on a mini-haul very soon.





CVS gave me some great coupons today. Along with my 20% off those $25 will go a long way.



I'm thinking of picking up a good amount of Essie, Revlon, or Sally Hansen. Not too sure which to get yet though.

Also, can anyone recommend a good website to purchase dotting tools from? I've decided to finally buy them.




I got my dotting tools from amazon.com for $2. Looks like you will be getting lots of pretties post pics.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rimmel Steel Grey - don't we all love a purpley greige!? -- Hey! MadeupMegan and I are on the same wavelength this week



This is said to be a dupe for Metrochic.






Love that color! I was thinking of getting metro chic, but after looking through my stash I realized I have Confetti Moonstruck which is a pretty good dupe.


----------



## JC327

I used two magnetic polishes for this Essie snake,rattle &amp; roll and Pure Ice High Voltage. I used a Kiss stripping polish for the line.


----------



## Parasoul

> Right on! That looks awesome. It makes me want to paint PokÃ©balls on my nails. xD I used two magnetic polishes for this Essie snake,rattle &amp; roll and Pure Ice High Voltage. I used a Kiss stripping polish for the line.


----------



## Parasoul

> If you go by Ulta make sure to go online and print a coupon! It is $3.50 off a purchase of $10! And sign up for the Ulta rewards! it is free and you earn points on everything you buy that translates into money off! So 100 points is $3 off! They currently have 2x points for members and 3x points for platinum so you can earn coupons in no time! Some Ultas are nice and if you pull up the coupon on your phone you can use it, but I like to be prepared and have one with me! Good luck!


I went in and was completely overwhelmed. There were locations for nail polish everywhere including some nail art supplies scattered about. Naturally I skipped the sections with the brands my store carries (Though I will go back and take a better look as I'm sure they have things my store doesn't.)



I ended up picking up some my first China Glaze bottles ever! As well as an OPI bottle. *China Glaze Bottles* Seduce Me Four Leaf Clover Glitz'n Pieces *OPI* OPI INK (Love this one.) I was beginning to lose hope for the dotting tool until I found one last box with more than what I was looking for. It comes with an application brush/cuticle pusher, clean up brush, striper brush, detail brush and a dotting tool! Sad to say I won't be buying anything for a while but this trip was definitely worth it. The employees were very nice. One of them came up to me and made small talk as I was picking some bottles out. Suffice to say I was honest for once in my life and told her they were for me when she asked if I was picking them out for my girlfriend. It felt good. I gotta say though, the security guy was giving me quite the stare as I made my way around. I'm pretty sure he thought I was stealing since I looked so out of place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh! Signed up for their rewards program by the way. I'll definitely be back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I went in and was completely overwhelmed. There were locations for nail polish everywhere including some nail art supplies scattered about. Naturally I skipped the sections with the brands my store carries (Though I will go back and take a better look as I'm sure they have things my store doesn't.)





I ended up picking up some my first China Glaze bottles ever! As well as an OPI bottle.

*China Glaze Bottles*
Seduce Me
Four Leaf Clover
Glitz'n Pieces

*OPI*
OPI INK (Love this one.)

I was beginning to lose hope for the dotting tool until I found one last box with more than what I was looking for. It comes with an application brush/cuticle pusher, clean up brush, striper brush, detail brush and a dotting tool!

Sad to say I won't be buying anything for a while but this trip was definitely worth it. The employees were very nice. One of them came up to me and made small talk as I was picking some bottles out. Suffice to say I was honest for once in my life and told her they were for me when she asked if I was picking them out for my girlfriend. It felt good.

I gotta say though, the security guy was giving me quite the stare as I made my way around. I'm pretty sure he thought I was stealing since I looked so out of place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh! Signed up for their rewards program by the way. I'll definitely be back.





SO glad you had fun!


----------



## luckyme502

> I went in and was completely overwhelmed. There were locations for nail polish everywhere including some nail art supplies scattered about. Naturally I skipped the sections with the brands my store carries (Though I will go back and take a better look as I'm sure they have things my store doesn't.)
> 
> 
> 
> I ended up picking up some my first China Glaze bottles ever! As well as an OPI bottle. *China Glaze Bottles* Seduce Me Four Leaf Clover Glitz'n Pieces *OPI* OPI INK (Love this one.) I was beginning to lose hope for the dotting tool until I found one last box with more than what I was looking for. It comes with an application brush/cuticle pusher, clean up brush, striper brush, detail brush and a dotting tool! Sad to say I won't be buying anything for a while but this trip was definitely worth it. The employees were very nice. One of them came up to me and made small talk as I was picking some bottles out. Suffice to say I was honest for once in my life and told her they were for me when she asked if I was picking them out for my girlfriend. It felt good. I gotta say though, the security guy was giving me quite the stare as I made my way around. I'm pretty sure he thought I was stealing since I looked so out of place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh! Signed up for their rewards program by the way. I'll definitely be back.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Don't let the security guy get you down. As a company Ulta is paranoid about loss prevention. The people who work there are only allowed to use clear bags, like purses and backpacks, to bring stuff into the store. And the manager is supposed to check the clear bag before they leave for the day.


----------



## DonnaD

Last day of the 31 day challenge.  Yippee skippy!!!  I'm so over it.  Anyway, it is "nails you &lt;3" so I redid my blue and silver flower mani with different colours.  Now I don't know which way I like it better!





The blue:


----------



## luckyme502

> Last day of the 31 day challenge. Â Yippee skippy!!! Â I'm so over it. Â Anyway, it is "nails you &lt;3" so I redid my blue and silver flower mani with different colours. Â Now I don't know which way I like it better!
> 
> The blue:


 They are both beautiful!


----------



## acostakk

> Last day of the 31 day challenge. Â Yippee skippy!!! Â I'm so over it. Â Anyway, it is "nails you &lt;3" so I redid my blue and silver flower mani with different colours. Â Now I don't know which way I like it better!
> 
> The blue:


 Wow, that's a tough call. They're both so pretty! I might like the gold version just a teeeeeny bit more, which is odd since I'm normally more drawn to silver. They are both just gorgeous.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last day of the 31 day challenge.  Yippee skippy!!!  I'm so over it.  Anyway, it is "nails you &lt;3" so I redid my blue and silver flower mani with different colours.  Now I don't know which way I like it better!





The blue:






I love this one even more than the blue! I've started to grow quite fond of reds.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

, 

This is "splatter effect" polish from Claire's. The color is Pop Art. I did 2 coats over a clear base coat. It's not completely opaque, but it's mostly there. A 3rd coat would do it, but I didn't feel like waiting for another coat to dry, and it still looks pretty good with just 2!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I broke my nails I kind of neglected this thread, but I have a couple swatches of Incoco nail appliques from their Fall collection that I wanted to share.

The houndstooth one is called Tailored Fit and the other one is Light as a Feather.









I love these looks. I actually have houndstooth on myself. Stamped with Bundlemonster.


----------



## mama2358

Never mind, I guess.


----------



## Christa W

I wanted to do something fun using Hit Polish Frooty Pebbles glitter so I did these sugar skulls from the Bundle Monster BM-413 plate .  The white is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and the purple is Wet n' Wild Wild Shine in Who Is Ultra Violet?.  I have one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food over the glitter and that's why it looks satin.  The purple is way off in the pictures.  I will definitely be using this plate again with more detail. 





Ugh!  I hate how I think my fingers look fine until I zoom in and it's a mess.  Sorry everyone!


----------



## DonnaD

Gorgeous!  You're getting all adventurous,  I like it!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


H*ombre* nails.


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks, ladies, for all your nice comments.  






Quote:

Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They are both beautiful!


Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow, that's a tough call. They're both so pretty! I might like the gold version just a teeeeeny bit more, which is odd since I'm normally more drawn to silver. They are both just gorgeous.


Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I love this one even more than the blue! I've started to grow quite fond of reds.


----------



## Parasoul

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.



I'm very happy with the result.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Nice.  I love the reddish colour in there.  It really makes it pop.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.





Love it!


----------



## Jessismith

Oh wow wow wow! I love both. The blue is great for spring/summer and the red for fall/winter. The red is really dynamic!



> Last day of the 31 day challenge. Â Yippee skippy!!! Â I'm so over it. Â Anyway, it is "nails you &lt;3" so I redid my blue and silver flower mani with different colours. Â Now I don't know which way I like it better!
> 
> The blue:


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.





That's totally enchanting, I love galaxy manicures for their depth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.




Nailed it!!! Pun totally intended.  It looks amazing!


----------



## Parasoul

Thank you everyone. I've got to say its been really fun discovering all the different kinds of things that can be done with nail polish. I had no idea all of these methods existed. You guys are awesome and I hope to be as good as all of you some day. Ps. My nails are in pretty bad shape but I promise I'll fix them up soon!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh wow wow wow! I love both. The blue is great for spring/summer and the red for fall/winter. The red is really dynamic!

 

I really love it.  I did it with a dark purple and the gold and didn't like it as much.  It seemed way over the top.  The picture might not be a good indicator of just how bright that gold is. It's really in your face and is way more...I don't know, dressy?  formal?  dramatic? than the silver so a little harder to wear casually.


----------



## acostakk

> So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very happy with the result.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Nice! That's a look I keep meaning to try


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.





they look awetastical!!


----------



## Parasoul

> I wanted to do something fun using Hit Polish Frooty Pebbles glitter so I did these sugar skulls from the Bundle Monster BM-413 plate .Â  The white is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and the purple is Wet n' Wild Wild Shine in Who Is Ultra Violet?.Â  I have one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food over the glitter and that's why it looks satin.Â  The purple is way off in the pictures.Â  I will definitely be using this plate again with more detail.Â
> 
> Ugh!Â  I hate how I think my fingers look fine until I zoom in and it's a mess.Â  Sorry everyone!


Sugar Skulls? Love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> A friend of mine does her makeup like this ever year for Halloween. People keep posting nails that remind me of food.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lucky for me I happen to have a box of Fruity Pebbles. Buahahahaha. Ps your fingers look beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Nice! That's a look I keep meaning to try


You definitely should! They're fun to look at. Lol.


> they look awetastical!!


Thank you! Your post inspired me to try them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka

Ugh.

Fruity pebbles are delicious.

And_ terrible_ for you, lol.

I'd immediately gain 18 pounds if I ate a bowl, lol.

Btw- cute sugarskull nails!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.





These look great! This is one look I haven't attempted yet.


----------



## acostakk

I really have to get my kid driving. Every time I pick her up from work I wind up with another no-name Destined polish :s


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really have to get my kid driving. Every time I pick her up from work I wind up with another no-name Destined polish :s




What a lovely color!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Thank you! Your post inspired me to try them.




awws! i feel flattered! yours came out amazing, if you didnt tell anyone you were new to this no one would ever guess!


----------



## Parasoul

> These look great! This is one look I haven't attempted yet.


Try it out! They're we're a total blast to work on and even more fun to look at.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> awws! i feel flattered! yours came out amazing, if you didnt tell anyone you were new to this no one would ever guess!


Shh! You're going to make me think I'm good at this. Haha. Not sure what I want to do next. I think I might do a full tape mani. That or some work with water. It seems like a lot of fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Shh! You're going to make me think I'm good at this. Haha. Not sure what I want to do next. I think I might do a full tape mani. That or some work with water. It seems like a lot of fun.




you have a natural talent. and good luck if you do water...i personally don't mix well with water..maybe it will work for you, but for me i hate it and it's a messy messy experience in which i typically get flustered and end up knocking something over or worse...lol...more power to you if you are one of the lucky ones who just "get it"


----------



## Parasoul

> you have a natural talent. and good luck if you do water...i personally don't mix well with water..maybe it will work for you, but for me i hate it and it's a messy messy experience in which i typically get flustered and end up knocking something over or worse...lol...more power to you if you are one of the lucky ones who just "get it"


No. I'm bad and I refuse to believe otherwise.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I honestly wish I had more colors to work with. I get some awesome ideas but then lose motivation because I don't own the colors I want to use. Like right now I want to do something that requires a few shades of pink. However I own absolutely ZERO pink colors. Lol. As for the messy aspect of waterworks may I suggest using a light amount of Vaseline on your skin around the nail? I've seen it work wonders to make cleanup a breeze! Unless you meant knocking things over in which case I can't help you there. XD


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.






Wow...Nicely done! Would you mind sharing which colors you used? It kind of reminds me of a nebula.


----------



## Parasoul

> Wow...Nicely done! Would you mind sharing which colors you used? It kind of reminds me of a nebula.Â


Thank you. It'll have to wait until I get off work but I sure will.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No. I'm bad and I refuse to believe otherwise.





I honestly wish I had more colors to work with. I get some awesome ideas but then lose motivation because I don't own the colors I want to use. Like right now I want to do something that requires a few shades of pink. However I own absolutely ZERO pink colors. Lol.

As for the messy aspect of waterworks may I suggest using a light amount of Vaseline on your skin around the nail? I've seen it work wonders to make cleanup a breeze! Unless you meant knocking things over in which case I can't help you there. XD

lol, too bad you are on the otherside of the country, i could lend ya any shade of pink your heart desires...i'm fully addicted to all things pink and i keep having to stop myself from buying pink polish...though i'll admit it rarely works and i end up with 100 bottles of hot pink, light pink, fucshia, reddish pink, pinkish orange, magenta, purpley pink, and everything in between...

as for the messyness... i use chapstick around the nail for every mani and tape off to extreme for water manis...however..the rest of my house fares far worse than my fingers...last attempt for the challenge i flung a bowl of water and residue all over my couch floor and end table...luckily my couch is leather, floor is wood, so quick work fixed it up with no trace...but i just don't get along with that mani. you can keep it,lol!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
lol, too bad you are on the otherside of the country, i could lend ya any shade of pink your heart desires...i'm fully addicted to all things pink and i keep having to stop myself from buying pink polish...though i'll admit it rarely works and i end up with 100 bottles of hot pink, light pink, fucshia, reddish pink, pinkish orange, magenta, purpley pink, and everything in between...
Lol me too with the pinks!!  I just picked up the 3 pack of China Glaze Breast Cancer polishes for 10.99 at Sally's and I was thinking there is no way I don't have a dup for any of these and sure enough they were all unique.  Who knew there were THAT many shades of pink!!!


----------



## Parasoul

What luck you ladies have. I will slowly but surely build my collection! It won't rival anyone's any time soon...or ever. Lol. I have two of the five colors I need.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks like I'll be going shopping soon. :3


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol me too with the pinks!!  I just picked up the 3 pack of China Glaze Breast Cancer polishes for 10.99 at Sally's and I was thinking there is no way I don't have a dup for any of these and sure enough they were all unique.  Who knew there were THAT many shades of pink!!!

LOL,  i was in sally's a cpl hours ago and almost bought the same set too...however i did stop myself this time because a.) i have too many pinks as it is and b.) i'm not polishing atm, im doing  nail tek II to recover from the challenge since all my nails are extremely short and brittle now...but it was hard to resist cause im sure they are slighlty different and 10.99 for 3 is a great deal...lol i may end up back later...


----------



## wewearpolish

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.





Stunning!


----------



## wewearpolish

Newest Mani!

Orly - Buried Alive

Maybelline - Bold Gold


----------



## lissa1307

oh this is so pretty and elegant! i just love it!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newest Mani!

Orly - Buried Alive

Maybelline - Bold Gold


----------



## eternalsnshine1

So beautiful! I love your mani


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL,  i was in sally's a cpl hours ago and almost bought the same set too...however i did stop myself this time because a.) i have too many pinks as it is and b.) i'm not polishing atm, im doing  nail tek II to recover from the challenge since all my nails are extremely short and brittle now...but it was hard to resist cause im sure they are slighlty different and 10.99 for 3 is a great deal...lol i may end up back later...
I regret not getting the Ombre neon sets when they were on sale because that would have been full sized polishes for like $3.00 each or something crazy like that but after I realized they existed (my Sally's kept them on a hanging rack on the other side of the polishes) I had already bought at least 1 polish from each set at full price and didn't see the point. But I am glad I got these.  The colors are older shades apparently but they are new to me so YAY!!


----------



## DonnaD

I painted my nails sans nail art (so over that right now) with Zoya Pepper. I'm the annoying witch whose polish never chips, right?  Yeah, well, not anymore apparently.  I did my nails then went to bed.  I woke up with chips.  WHAT THE WHAT??!!

I'm not a huge Zoya fangirl but I've never really had any trouble with it chipping before.  Is it just this colour?  Has anyone else tried Pepper and had it chip from pretty much doing nothing?  It's a pretty oxblood-ish brown but oh the chipping!!!


----------



## DonnaD

Gorgeous!  And that brown is to die for.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newest Mani!

Orly - Buried Alive

Maybelline - Bold Gold


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newest Mani!

Orly - Buried Alive

Maybelline - Bold Gold








That is absolutely stunning! I'm in love with this mani, and your nails are gorgeous  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

So beautiful!!



> Newest Mani! Orly - Buried Alive Maybelline - Bold Gold


----------



## luckyme502

Julep Cleopatra, Julep Beatrix, Julep Dahlia. And on my toes, Julep Anisa. I got my October box yesterday, can you tell? I'm loving Dahlia. I wish I could take better pictures because this does not do it justice.


----------



## Marj B

This is gorgeous! The stamping is a lovely accent too. I need to practice stamping.
Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newest Mani!

Orly - Buried Alive

Maybelline - Bold Gold


----------



## tasertag

> Newest Mani! Orly - Buried Alive Maybelline - Bold Gold


 This is so great for the season


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL,  i was in sally's a cpl hours ago and almost bought the same set too...however i did stop myself this time because a.) i have too many pinks as it is and b.) i'm not polishing atm, im doing  nail tek II to recover from the challenge since all my nails are extremely short and brittle now...but it was hard to resist cause im sure they are slighlty different and 10.99 for 3 is a great deal...lol i may end up back later...

Lissa, you can wear nail polish over the Nail Tek II. Are you using the foundation or the Intensive Therapy? I started with the Intensive Therapy but found I like the Foundation so much more. Go ahead polish your nails!


----------



## Marj B

I like this! I haven't been to Claire's forever.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

, 

This is "splatter effect" polish from Claire's. The color is Pop Art. I did 2 coats over a clear base coat. It's not completely opaque, but it's mostly there. A 3rd coat would do it, but I didn't feel like waiting for another coat to dry, and it still looks pretty good with just 2!


----------



## Marj B

I like this one! You did a great job. I'll be watching for the details, what colors you used, etc. Where didi you get the tutorial?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.


----------



## Marj B

This is Jazz 18K Gold. I think it is a nice autumn color.





Then I added Klean Color Shooting Star. It looks like autumn also because of the green and gold and copper color glitters. You have to enlarge the pic to see the glitter.

And yes, that is a CVS coupon and a Christmas coffee cup. I just grab whatever is the closest. Haha

I cut my nails a little while back and they are growing back nicely. Right now I am trying to finish a painting for someone so not doing my nails much. That's why I wanted to use the glittery polish...it stays forever!


----------



## tasertag

I'm enjoying Zoya blu and Trixie on my nails.


----------



## Marj B

Oooooh how pretty! I love that light blue! Is Trixie silver? I did a similar thing with Tiffany Imposter (Finger Paints) and Heavy Metal (Sinful Colors). 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm enjoying Zoya blu and Trixie on my nails.


----------



## Last Contrast

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm enjoying Zoya blu and Trixie on my nails.







That's so pretty. I love blue and silver together, such an elegant combination.


----------



## lissa1307

Im doing the intensive, i know i can polish over,they are just so crazy short from severe peeling and breakage that there isnt much nail to polish,so im going to just do a cpl week therapy before i add polish back in. Not to mention that much like donnad im over nail art on myself atm.lol


----------



## tasertag

> That's so pretty. I love blue and silver together, such an elegant combination.


 Thank you Thank you!! Marj: You're correct, Trixie is the silver.


----------



## Marj B

Darn! The glitter and shine doesn't show what it looks like in person at all. It has very fine glitter besides the chunky and just sparkles like anything! When I get time I am going to try to do my nails in black without too much of a mess and put Chunky Holo Black (also Kleancolor) over it. It has red chunks in it and is good for Halloween mani without any effort except not getting the black all over me fingers!


----------



## Monika1

I'm enjoying all of these russet-toned wonders. I find that family of colours difficult with my colouring but think it's absolutely beautiful on all of you!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Marj I looked at it on the photo view screen (gallery?) and can see a lot more of the glitter there. What a fun combination to wear while you're busy painting. Even this would be pretty for Hallowe'en as it reminds me of Fall leaves.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You look like you're getting ready for Winter already! I'm not ready for the cold, but this looks fantastic on you. It's a beautiful combination.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 


I really enjoy the creative combinations with mattes, glitters, and shimmers! I think you did them justice.

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 



Wow! It's an amazing combination. The brown is so rich and the accent nail (freehand?) is fantastic.


----------



## hawaiiandawn

Currently wearing Moonbeam by Darling Diva.  Totally in love with it.  I knew it was GITD but I didn't realize just how much of a glitterbomb it is.  Knowing how difficult they can be, bumpy and catching of everything you touch plus difficult to remove, I was a little worried at first.  I tried it and it went on easily.  It was opaque in two coats.  It has lots of depth to the color.  And with one layer of topcoat it took away the mild bumpiness. Then I removed it to see how hard it was going to be.  And it was pretty easy.  I think I am in love.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I like this! I haven't been to Claire's forever.

Thanks! I mainly go into Claire's these days to bug my friend that works there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And every so often, she gets me to buy one thing or another. This polish was her suggestion  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

I just got my dotting tools and brushes in the mail!  I'm going to try something simple tonight.  Hope it's not a hot mess!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got my dotting tools and brushes in the mail!  I'm going to try something simple tonight.  Hope it's not a hot mess!

How exciting! I look forward to seeing what you do. I'm absolutely sure it will not be a hot mess. Dotting tools are so cool to use, and they help to create great results limited only by what polish and ideas you have. Make sure to pop a bit of polish on something like a bit of plastic, and drop a new drop to work from once it dries to the point you start getting 'threads' - you'll know what I mean (unless you want that special effect, of course). Good luck!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Catching up here and admiring these fantastic manis. What fun that you can do a jelly effect mani with just two coats! I think it looks nice without a third, and the bars in there make the polish, I think - I wish there were more of them.

Actually, I really enjoy the look of bars even on their own without other shapes of glitter. Any recs folks?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Why is everyone talking about candy? I do not need more of that in my life. But creepy-cute purple eye-candy is fantastic!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow. I really like that one. I'm another galaxy newbie; must try!

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Chauffeuring is a good thing with such a beautiful reward... lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
OMG I love your mixed metals!
Very pretty!
Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Beautiful!

Thank-you so much Jessi and Jay! Your positive comments are so encouraging.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last day of the 31 day challenge.  Yippee skippy!!!  I'm so over it.  Anyway, it is "nails you &lt;3" so I redid my blue and silver flower mani with different colours.  Now I don't know which way I like it better!





The blue:




Donna, congrats on finishing! I'm so glad you stuck it through because we got to see all your awesome manis. I'm glad the camera seems to still be working well too! I absolutely loved this in blue, and it looks great in gold and red too. Scarlett is beautiful! I understand what you mean when you say the gold is ultra-flashy; I can imagine. I see these manis with sparkly and glittery finishes on others, and I think they always look good; but wearing them myself, it just feels 'too much'. I say it looks terrific on you, and I totally think you can pull it off! People around have seen your gorgeous manis for a while, so I don't think it's that much of a stretch to wear something bold. I might have to try this as one of my faves at the end of the marathon!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




What a beautiful colour. So great for Winter and amazingly flattering on you. I got my first grey with Bondi Top of the Rock, and am amazed by how fantastic it is and by the amazing manis I've seen with it, and other greys. I never thought of it as a great nail polish colour before, but it just works! I think this Winter will be very grey - in a happy nail polish way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Monika, this one is just gorgeous.  I love this so much.  You do an incredible job on your nails.

Thank-you very much Donna. It's high praise coming from you! I've learned a lot here from so many, including you, in the past three months.


----------



## Christa W

I have got to get more textured polishes!!  I love stamping over them.  Here is Alcatraz...Rocks with Silver Sweep stamped over.  Plate is BM-411 from the new fan created set.





Stamp is broken and that's my fault in application.  I waited too long.


----------



## DonnaD

The girls at school liked the red and gold a lot.   Everyone agreed that compared to the blue, it looks like a completely different mani because it's so much bolder.

Even the old ladies who come to get their free manis and let us practice liked it...nail art appreciation knows no age boundaries!  A woman of about 65 had me do the same mani on her.  I had to bring my own polishes to do it too, lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, congrats on finishing! I'm so glad you stuck it through because we got to see all your awesome manis. I'm glad the camera seems to still be working well too! I absolutely loved this in blue, and it looks great in gold and red too. Scarlett is beautiful! I understand what you mean when you say the gold is ultra-flashy; I can imagine. I see these manis with sparkly and glittery finishes on others, and I think they always look good; but wearing them myself, it just feels 'too much'. I say it looks terrific on you, and I totally think you can pull it off! People around have seen your gorgeous manis for a while, so I don't think it's that much of a stretch to wear something bold. I might have to try this as one of my faves at the end of the marathon!


----------



## DonnaD

Oh quit!  You know your manis are gorgeous!  You have mad skills!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank-you very much Donna. It's high praise coming from you! I've learned a lot here from so many, including you, in the past three months.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not the best application, but not the highest-quality nail strips:




Sinful Colors Trick or Treat Halloween appliquÃ©s. If they had been expensive, I would have been annoyed at not being able to get everything lined up perfectly, but they were two bucks, so they're good enough for now. And they're skulls! It's easy to not see the issues when you're distracted by the awesome. I'll probably get more and wear them over neon lime polish because there are places where the design is clear, and I think green would be a good color to perk through in those places.


Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Polish is from the Gap and is called Gold (how original, lol). I actually really hate the formula and almost took if off as soon as I was done with the first coat, but then I decided these studs could make it okay. Of course, I couldn't get my studs straight, but oh well.

Wow! All these cute polish strips - it's something I haven't tried - but every one of these applications looks great; imagine trying to paint in all that detail!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How interesting that a giraffe print gives you perfect fall colours! Cute.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

H*ombre* nails. 


Great gradient! The colour combination is super; and you are giving me ideas on how to wear Fall coppery tones in a blue mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Very pretty! Nice collage too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I was a bit distracted by your adorable puppies!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



Wow! That is too cute Christa! Did you use a dotting tool to put some extra solder on the circuit board?


----------



## NotTheMama

Hit Polish The Chocolate Room from the Willie Wonka mystery box. I am normally not a fan of browns for my polishes, but this is so glittery and sparkly that I really do like it!!




Sorry for the blurriness, it was hard to get a good picture of it from my phone.


----------



## Christa W

Quote:   
Wow! That is too cute Christa! Did you use a dotting tool to put some extra solder on the circuit board?
I did.  I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lickety Split Lime for the stamp then came in with Julie G Ornamental and a dotting tool.


----------



## jessrose18

zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Catching up here and admiring these fantastic manis. What fun that you can do a jelly effect mani with just two coats! I think it looks nice without a third, and the bars in there make the polish, I think - I wish there were more of them.

Actually, I really enjoy the look of bars even on their own without other shapes of glitter. Any recs folks?

Why is everyone talking about candy? I do not need more of that in my life. But creepy-cute purple eye-candy is fantastic!

Wow. I really like that one. I'm another galaxy newbie; must try!

Chauffeuring is a good thing with such a beautiful reward... lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah. I do like it with 2 coats, but would be interested in seeing what it looks like with 3 and full opacity.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection





LOVE this! I might have to steal it from you!

My current mani:





OPI Tasmanian Devil Made Me Do It with Zoya Solange over it. I did it as my first official fall mani since the leaves are starting to turn colors, and the reds and yellows are my favorites!


----------



## acostakk

> zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection


 I need to go wipe the drool off my screen. So pretty!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection




I think Dream is going to be my first Zoya purchase.   It is stunning.  And Dream is my nickname so it will be mine.


----------



## tasertag

> You look like you're getting ready for Winter already! I'm not ready for the cold, but this looks fantastic on you. It's a beautiful combination.


 Hmmm I can see how this relates to winter. Lol didn't even think of that.


----------



## tasertag

> Darn! The glitter and shine doesn't show what it looks like in person at all. It has very fine glitter besides the chunky and just sparkles like anything! When I get time I am going to try to do my nails in black without too much of a mess and put Chunky Holo Black (also Kleancolor) over it. It has red chunks in it and is good for Halloween mani without any effort except not getting the black all over me fingers!


 Looks great for fall!


> I have got to get more textured polishes!!Â  I love stamping over them.Â  Here is Alcatraz...Rocks with Silver Sweep stamped over.Â  Plate is BM-411 from the new fan created set.
> 
> Stamp is broken and that's my fault in application.Â  I waited too long.


 I think the stamping is good! Nice combo


> zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection


 BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## luckyme502

> zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection


 I love this!! Those colors are amazing!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did.  I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lickety Split Lime for the stamp then came in with Julie G Ornamental and a dotting tool.

So great! Love it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have got to get more textured polishes!!  I love stamping over them.  Here is Alcatraz...Rocks with Silver Sweep stamped over.  Plate is BM-411 from the new fan created set.





Stamp is broken and that's my fault in application.  I waited too long.

So wonderful! I like the music theme. Just curious Christa what is great about stamping textured polishes? I haven't ever done it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So wonderful! I like the music theme. Just curious Christa what is great about stamping textured polishes? I haven't ever done it.
Great question!  I think for me, I have done textured accents or full textured manicures before and didn't realize I could stamp over them.  The only time I did was with a topcoat first.  I am in love with textured polishes and I think they just look cool as hell with stamps.  I guess it's more of adding that oomph or personality that I get from stamping.  It takes the wow factor up a notch for me anyway.  I Google'd textured stamping and saw some really amazing stuff.  The blogger Polished Elegance did a Alcatraz...Rocks that was to die for.  Lacquer Me Silly did a Zoya gray textured with skulls that I want so bad.  It's so aesthetically appealing to me.  Maybe too for me I am gaga over both the stamping and the textured and I had this epiphany last week when I stamped over OPI Jinx with a paisley pattern because I couldn't decide which to do and was in polish heaven when I realized how cool it looked to me.  I am having a hard time verbalizing what's in my mind!!  LOL.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is perfect - I want those and didn't know until now!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


It looks great on you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm glad you found a brown you like. It's exciting to find a new colour that you can work with, and a bit dangerous for the state of the stash, as one may lead to...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great question!  I think for me, I have done textured accents or full textured manicures before and didn't realize I could stamp over them.  The only time I did was with a topcoat first.  I am in love with textured polishes and I think they just look cool as hell with stamps.  I guess it's more of adding that oomph or personality that I get from stamping.  It takes the wow factor up a notch for me anyway.  I Google'd textured stamping and saw some really amazing stuff.  The blogger Polished Elegance did a Alcatraz...Rocks that was to die for.  Lacquer Me Silly did a Zoya gray textured with skulls that I want so bad.  It's so aesthetically appealing to me.  Maybe too for me I am gaga over both the stamping and the textured and I had this epiphany last week when I stamped over OPI Jinx with a paisley pattern because I couldn't decide which to do and was in polish heaven when I realized how cool it looked to me.  I am having a hard time verbalizing what's in my mind!!  LOL.

Seems to make sense even if you're having trouble verbalizing. If it's fantastically aesthetically pleasing to you due to the combination of texture and pattern, I understand. I think I'll have to try it! When I get a textured polish.


----------



## Monika1

I've been reusing and recycling.

First 7 coats of Bondi Central Park Blossom:





Then some French tips with mostly Bondi and some Konad and Zoya thrown in:









And then a gradient with Bondi NYPD, Blue Skies, and Central Park Blossom:









What's next? Will see... when I figure it out!


----------



## nikkimouse

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection





I was looking at this with some one from work and I audibly gasped and said "I need those"  she laughed and said my needs and wants were out of balance lol    I can not wait for the zoya ipsy code this month I need both of there colors and the light blue from the zenith collection too


----------



## slinka

Seeing all these pretty fingers makes me realize that my cuticles are outta shape lol. Good lord, what happened fingers???


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been reusing and recycling.

First 7 coats of Bondi Central Park Blossom:





Then some French tips with mostly Bondi and some Konad and Zoya thrown in:









And then a gradient with Bondi NYPD, Blue Skies, and Central Park Blossom:









What's next? Will see... when I figure it out!

Both versions look gorgeous. But 7 coats?! That's insane.


----------



## wrkreads

I'm doing a Halloween nail challenge for Oct (#nailartoct on Instagram - new look every 3 days) and today was Candy Corn.

I went outside the box by using blackberry candy corn as my starting point and doing alternative gradient styles.


----------



## DonnaD

That looks so freaking awesome.  I so totally suck at stamping...

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have got to get more textured polishes!!  I love stamping over them.  Here is Alcatraz...Rocks with Silver Sweep stamped over.  Plate is BM-411 from the new fan created set.





Stamp is broken and that's my fault in application.  I waited too long.

I would never have thought they looked like this from the couple of blob swatches I've seen.  They're so rich and elegant looking.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection





Both of these are so cute!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been reusing and recycling.

First 7 coats of Bondi Central Park Blossom:





Then some French tips with mostly Bondi and some Konad and Zoya thrown in:









And then a gradient with Bondi NYPD, Blue Skies, and Central Park Blossom:









What's next? Will see... when I figure it out!

Purple candy corn!  It would be awesome if they made that.  These are so cute!

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing a Halloween nail challenge for Oct (#nailartoct on Instagram - new look every 3 days) and today was Candy Corn.

I went outside the box by using blackberry candy corn as my starting point and doing alternative gradient styles.


----------



## Rubyblood

I currently have on the blue polkadot polish from maybelline on 1 nail a black revlon with 2 different holo top coats from darling diva polish on top of those and the rest is a blue orly I was testing not sure of the name.


----------



## Jessismith

Oh wow! I love the base coat color ~~ and I love the stripey tips. So cute. I'm getting a little 'Fruit Stripes Gum' vibe and that makes me so happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Fab gradient too!



> I've been reusing and recycling. First 7 coats of Bondi Central Park Blossom:
> 
> Then some French tips with mostly Bondi and some Konad and Zoya thrown in:
> 
> 
> 
> And then a gradient with Bondi NYPD, Blue Skies, and Central Park Blossom:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? Will see... when I figure it out!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection





I love these colors.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hmmm I can see how this relates to winter. Lol didn't even think of that.

I wear that kind of colour family all the time too - I just love those colours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Wet n Wild ATTEN Hut! And Covergirl Seared Bronze. It's fall, darn it. Even if it is going to be in the 90's today.


----------



## nanutter

Trying to make the difficult decision. Two julep boxes came in this week! AAAHHH!!!!   





But so tempted by the black latex and the glow in the dark!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Both versions look gorgeous. But 7 coats?! That's insane.
Thanks! Yeah Bondi Central Park Blossom is the one dud among 19 polishes I have so far from them. It is thin and uneven, where the others are great 2 coaters and many even 1 coaters. But CPB works with patience. It's not one I would recommend though, unless you can't do without the colour.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Both of these are so cute!
Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Oh wow! I love the base coat color ~~ and I love the stripey tips. So cute. I'm getting a little 'Fruit Stripes Gum' vibe and that makes me so happy



Fab gradient too!
Thanks Jessi. I do too, but I wish it was a better formula. I guess in October there will be a lot of candy talk with all the Trick or Treat plans and candy sales in the stores. Those bulk boxes of candy and chocolate are just dangerous!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild ATTEN Hut! And Covergirl Seared Bronze. It's fall, darn it. Even if it is going to be in the 90's today.




I wish it was in the 90s here! And those colours should be worn regardless of season.


----------



## alpina0560

KB ShimmerThe Grape Beyond (matte) and You Autumn Know I posted The Grape Beyond a month ago or so, but I added a top coat, so here it is in its natural matte form!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



ETA: The Grape Beyond is showing up a little more blue than it is IRL. It actually closer to the color purple as the glitter in You Autumn Know!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

KB ShimmerThe Grape Beyond (matte) and You Autumn Know
I posted The Grape Beyond a month ago or so, but I added a top coat, so here it is in its natural matte form!










ETA: The Grape Beyond is showing up a little more blue than it is IRL. It actually closer to the color purple as the glitter in You Autumn Know!
I want both of these bad!  I love how you put them together that's awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif








Right on! That looks awesome. It makes me want to paint PokÃ©balls on my nails. xD


I used two magnetic polishes for this Essie snake,rattle &amp; roll and Pure Ice High Voltage. I used a Kiss stripping polish for the line.
Thanks! Pokeballs would be an awesome design.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If you go by Ulta make sure to go online and print a coupon! It is $3.50 off a purchase of $10! And sign up for the Ulta rewards! it is free and you earn points on everything you buy that translates into money off! So 100 points is $3 off! They currently have 2x points for members and 3x points for platinum so you can earn coupons in no time!

Some Ultas are nice and if you pull up the coupon on your phone you can use it, but I like to be prepared and have one with me! Good luck!
I went in and was completely overwhelmed. There were locations for nail polish everywhere including some nail art supplies scattered about. Naturally I skipped the sections with the brands my store carries (Though I will go back and take a better look as I'm sure they have things my store doesn't.)





I ended up picking up some my first China Glaze bottles ever! As well as an OPI bottle.

*China Glaze Bottles*
Seduce Me
Four Leaf Clover
Glitz'n Pieces

*OPI*
OPI INK (Love this one.)

I was beginning to lose hope for the dotting tool until I found one last box with more than what I was looking for. It comes with an application brush/cuticle pusher, clean up brush, striper brush, detail brush and a dotting tool!

Sad to say I won't be buying anything for a while but this trip was definitely worth it. The employees were very nice. One of them came up to me and made small talk as I was picking some bottles out. Suffice to say I was honest for once in my life and told her they were for me when she asked if I was picking them out for my girlfriend. It felt good.

I gotta say though, the security guy was giving me quite the stare as I made my way around. I'm pretty sure he thought I was stealing since I looked so out of place.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh! Signed up for their rewards program by the way. I'll definitely be back.




Nice haul!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last day of the 31 day challenge.  Yippee skippy!!!  I'm so over it.  Anyway, it is "nails you &lt;3" so I redid my blue and silver flower mani with different colours.  Now I don't know which way I like it better!





The blue:





 I like them both but that red is gorgeous!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

KB ShimmerThe Grape Beyond (matte) and You Autumn Know
I posted The Grape Beyond a month ago or so, but I added a top coat, so here it is in its natural matte form!










ETA: The Grape Beyond is showing up a little more blue than it is IRL. It actually closer to the color purple as the glitter in You Autumn Know!

The Grape Beyond looks gorgeous! Of course I'm liking the more blue look, so maybe I'd be better with a blue version. It's a great combo for your mani.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection





I was looking at this with some one from work and I audibly gasped and said "I need those"  she laughed and said my needs and wants were out of balance lol    I can not wait for the zoya ipsy code this month I need both of there colors and the light blue from the zenith collection too


Oooomg...those were already on my wishlist (and on my "to buy as soon as I have the ipsy code) list, but now even more so. SOOO PRETTY.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing a Halloween nail challenge for Oct (#nailartoct on Instagram - new look every 3 days) and today was Candy Corn.

I went outside the box by using blackberry candy corn as my starting point and doing alternative gradient styles.





It looks good! I most like your middle and ring fingers.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It looks good! I most like your middle and ring fingers.

Thanks. I think I like my ring fingers best, and will likely do again in different colours.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Purple candy corn!  It would be awesome if they made that.  These are so cute!

They do make purple candy corn. Blackberry! I didn't just make it up, honest. I bought it last year to try.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Â  I'm doing a Halloween nail challenge for Oct (#nailartoct on Instagram - new look every 3 days) and today was Candy Corn. I went outside the box by using blackberry candy corn as my starting point and doing alternative gradient styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks good! I most like your middle and ring fingers.
Click to expand...




> Â  Purple candy corn! Â It would be awesome if they made that. Â These are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> They do make purple candy corn. Blackberry! I didn't just make it up, honest. I bought it last year to try.
Click to expand...

 Those nails are awesome. I don't like candy corn. To me, the original has no flavor, I got some chocolate-flavored candy corn once, but it didn't taste much like chocolate, just really sweet. Is the blackberry flavor any good?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

,

This is "splatter effect" polish from Claire's. The color is Pop Art. I did 2 coats over a clear base coat. It's not completely opaque, but it's mostly there. A 3rd coat would do it, but I didn't feel like waiting for another coat to dry, and it still looks pretty good with just 2!

So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I broke my nails I kind of neglected this thread, but I have a couple swatches of Incoco nail appliques from their Fall collection that I wanted to share.

The houndstooth one is called Tailored Fit and the other one is Light as a Feather.









I love these looks. I actually have houndstooth on myself. Stamped with Bundlemonster.






Love that combo.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to do something fun using Hit Polish Frooty Pebbles glitter so I did these sugar skulls from the Bundle Monster BM-413 plate .  The white is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls and the purple is Wet n' Wild Wild Shine in Who Is Ultra Violet?.  I have one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food over the glitter and that's why it looks satin.  The purple is way off in the pictures.  I will definitely be using this plate again with more detail.





Ugh!  I hate how I think my fingers look fine until I zoom in and it's a mess.  Sorry everyone!

cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I finally gave myself a full mani using a Galaxy tutorial. You ladies kept making me try a bunch of new things with all of the gorgeous pictures you posted.





I'm very happy with the result.






Wow that looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really have to get my kid driving. Every time I pick her up from work I wind up with another no-name Destined polish :s




That's a pretty color!


----------



## tasertag

> KB ShimmerThe Grape Beyond (matte) and You Autumn Know I posted The Grape Beyond a month ago or so, but I added a top coat, so here it is in its natural matte form!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: The Grape Beyond is showing up a little more blue than it is IRL. It actually closer to the color purple as the glitter in You Autumn Know!


 The Grape Beyond is so pretty!


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI What a Broad with Sephora by OPI It's Bouquet With Me

Loving all the purples!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Newest Mani!

Orly - Buried Alive

Maybelline - Bold Gold









 So pretty and Iove  the design on  your thumb.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Julep Cleopatra, Julep Beatrix, Julep Dahlia. And on my toes, Julep Anisa. I got my October box yesterday, can you tell? I'm loving Dahlia. I wish I could take better pictures because this does not do it justice. 


So cute!


----------



## meaganola

I will save everyone the trauma of looking at my nails (my hands are *really* dry right now, so hangnails and chapped skin like whoa!  Also:  I am highly caffeinated right now, and that means shaky hands), but I'm going to see _Metallica Through the Never_ with a fellow Metallica fan this afternoon, so I *had* to go with Square Hue Iron Horse.  It's black.  Not an unusual color *at all*, but I'm still amused that it's black and has a name that contains the word "horse" (the second song on the band's first album is called "The Four Horsemen") *and* is a nickname for motorcycles (the lead singer has a *huge* love for motorcycles).  Synchronicity, baby.


----------



## Parasoul

> I will save everyone the trauma of looking at my nails (my hands are *really* dry right now, so hangnails and chapped skin like whoa! Â Also: Â I am highly caffeinated right now, and that means shaky hands), but I'm going to see _Metallica Through the Never_ with a fellow Metallica fan this afternoon, so I *had* to go with Square Hue Iron Horse. Â It's black. Â Not an unusual color *at all*, but I'm still amused that it's black andÂ has a name that contains the word "horse" (the second song on the band's first album is called "The Four Horsemen")Â *and* is a nickname for motorcycles (the lead singer has a *huge* love for motorcycles). Â Synchronicity, baby.


Hope you enjoy it. I got to see them live last year in San Francisco. They were AMAZING!


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze Tongue &amp; Chic from the Autumn Nights Collection. 2 coats w/ SV. SV taken into account, I wanna tell you this has gloss and glow like a new car paint job!! Love it for fall! Indoor indirect light:



Indoor in window sunlight beam - and it actually has so much more sizzle than I can capture:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Tongue &amp; Chic from the Autumn Nights Collection. 2 coats w/ SV.

SV taken into account, I wanna tell you this has gloss and glow like a new car paint job!! Love it for fall!

Indoor indirect light:





Indoor in window sunlight beam - and it actually has so much more sizzle than I can capture:




Wow this is stunning!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is Jazz 18K Gold. I think it is a nice autumn color.





Then I added Klean Color Shooting Star. It looks like autumn also because of the green and gold and copper color glitters. You have to enlarge the pic to see the glitter.

And yes, that is a CVS coupon and a Christmas coffee cup. I just grab whatever is the closest. Haha

I cut my nails a little while back and they are growing back nicely. Right now I am trying to finish a painting for someone so not doing my nails much. That's why I wanted to use the glittery polish...it stays forever!

This is lovely!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm enjoying Zoya blu and Trixie on my nails.





So pretty reminds me of winter!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Darn! The glitter and shine doesn't show what it looks like in person at all. It has very fine glitter besides the chunky and just sparkles like anything! When I get time I am going to try to do my nails in black without too much of a mess and put Chunky Holo Black (also Kleancolor) over it. It has red chunks in it and is good for Halloween mani without any effort except not getting the black all over me fingers!

I love chunky holo black, your nails look great!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Tongue &amp; Chic from the Autumn Nights Collection. 2 coats w/ SV.

SV taken into account, I wanna tell you this has gloss and glow like a new car paint job!! Love it for fall!

Indoor indirect light:





Indoor in window sunlight beam - and it actually has so much more sizzle than I can capture:





I love this! I'm totally gonna look for it next time I go to the store!


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Hope you enjoy it. I got to see them live last year in San Francisco. They were AMAZING!

Thank you!  I had Uneasy Feelings about this movie based on other not-so-great concert movies, but then I read a series of reviews complaining that the concert parts were almost *too* awesome, so I'm really looking forward to this!  My history with them goes back, ack, twenty-six years, when it was still questionable whether they would continue after Cliff died.  I am *old*.  Nirvana's three studio albums were all released during my college years.  Now my only concern about this movie is how much handheld camera work there is.  Michael Bay broke me with the first Transformers movie and _The Island_, and too much of that stuff makes me physically ill now.  I have no problem with gore and violence, but shaky vomitcam?  No, thank you.

(And *so excited*!  Bryan Cranston is going to play Dalton Trumbo in a biopic!  Trumbo was the guy who wrote _Johnny Got His Gun_, which was one set during WWI, published two days after the start of WWII, and one of the greatest anti-war novels ever written, and it was turned into a movie during the Vietnam War, which was the film that the video for "One" was based around.  I can make anything relate to anything.)

(Ooh, I think this would look really cool with that gunmetal October Julep -- Stevie?  Can't remember the shade name -- sponged over it.  And maybe Casper, just to freak my kitties out when it's dark.  Tomorrow, maybe.  RIght now, I have to go SEE THE AWESOME.)


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have got to get more textured polishes!!  I love stamping over them.  Here is Alcatraz...Rocks with Silver Sweep stamped over.  Plate is BM-411 from the new fan created set.





Stamp is broken and that's my fault in application.  I waited too long.

Looks so pretty with the  stamp!


----------



## Marj B

Everybody, Nomorerack has a mystery OPI deal. You get 5 polishes for $20. You can't choose colors though...that's why it's a mystery. I think their shipping is still $2.


----------



## hiheather

Excuse the lack of cleanup, but it is Julep Cleopatra with Julep Beatrix accent. I LOVE the latex finish! I'm sad this might be my last mani for awhile, start a new job Tuesday that will reek havoc on my poor nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Everybody, Nomorerack has a mystery OPI deal. You get 5 polishes for $20. You can't choose colors though...that's why it's a mystery. I think their shipping is still $2.


 I'm in..and it was $20 total, free shipping!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They do make purple candy corn. Blackberry! I didn't just make it up, honest. I bought it last year to try.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Everybody, Nomorerack has a mystery OPI deal. You get 5 polishes for $20. You can't choose colors though...that's why it's a mystery. I think their shipping is still $2.

I found it yesterday and ordered 2 sets.  I figure even if I get dupes, I can use them in the polish swaps.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hit Polish The Chocolate Room from the Willie Wonka mystery box. I am normally not a fan of browns for my polishes, but this is so glittery and sparkly that I really do like it!!





Sorry for the blurriness, it was hard to get a good picture of it from my phone.

cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection





Those are beautiful colors, I need them.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Catching up here and admiring these fantastic manis. What fun that you can do a jelly effect mani with just two coats! I think it looks nice without a third, and the bars in there make the polish, I think - I wish there were more of them.

Actually, I really enjoy the look of bars even on their own without other shapes of glitter. Any recs folks?

Why is everyone talking about candy? I do not need more of that in my life. But creepy-cute purple eye-candy is fantastic!

Wow. I really like that one. I'm another galaxy newbie; must try!

Chauffeuring is a good thing with such a beautiful reward... lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yeah. I do like it with 2 coats, but would be interested in seeing what it looks like with 3 and full opacity.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya dream (blue) and zoya payton (cranberry) from the new winter zenith collection





LOVE this! I might have to steal it from you!

My current mani:





OPI Tasmanian Devil Made Me Do It with Zoya Solange over it. I did it as my first official fall mani since the leaves are starting to turn colors, and the reds and yellows are my favorites!


Perfect for fall!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been reusing and recycling.

First 7 coats of Bondi Central Park Blossom:





Then some French tips with mostly Bondi and some Konad and Zoya thrown in:









And then a gradient with Bondi NYPD, Blue Skies, and Central Park Blossom:









What's next? Will see... when I figure it out!

Those are both wonderful! I like the combo of colors you used.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm doing a Halloween nail challenge for Oct (#nailartoct on Instagram - new look every 3 days) and today was Candy Corn.

I went outside the box by using blackberry candy corn as my starting point and doing alternative gradient styles.




So pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Excuse the lack of cleanup, but it is Julep Cleopatra with Julep Beatrix accent. I LOVE the latex finish! I'm sad this might be my last mani for awhile, start a new job Tuesday that will reek havoc on my poor nails.





I like that latex effect too! Congrats on the job; sorry it's not nail-friendly! Black looks so great on you.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Those are both wonderful! I like the combo of colors you used.

Thank-you! What's interesting in the second one (gradient) is that Bondi NYPD 'warmed up' Blue Skies a little bit as I sponged the gradient, so it looks less 'periwinkle' than it does normally. As a result it made the colours look even more unified. I really enjoyed that combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild ATTEN Hut! And Covergirl Seared Bronze. It's fall, darn it. Even if it is going to be in the 90's today.




Those look great together!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









Stunning. Sizzling. Spectacular! This is something I seriously have to consider getting. After getting the cream Bondi Tavern on the... I think I've decided that this family of colours is definitely for me! It looks really great! How is clean-up? Is it very bleedy and staining? (Doesn't look like it based on your application, but I know that doesn't mean anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI What a Broad with Sephora by OPI It's Bouquet With Me

Loving all the purples!

Very pretty! The texture contrast makes it a great mani.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

KB ShimmerThe Grape Beyond (matte) and You Autumn Know
I posted The Grape Beyond a month ago or so, but I added a top coat, so here it is in its natural matte form!










ETA: The Grape Beyond is showing up a little more blue than it is IRL. It actually closer to the color purple as the glitter in You Autumn Know!

Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI What a Broad with Sephora by OPI It's Bouquet With Me

Loving all the purples!
Cute purples


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Tongue &amp; Chic from the Autumn Nights Collection. 2 coats w/ SV.

SV taken into account, I wanna tell you this has gloss and glow like a new car paint job!! Love it for fall!

Indoor indirect light:





Indoor in window sunlight beam - and it actually has so much more sizzle than I can capture:





That's an amazing color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Excuse the lack of cleanup, but it is Julep Cleopatra with Julep Beatrix accent. I LOVE the latex finish! I'm sad this might be my last mani for awhile, start a new job Tuesday that will reek havoc on my poor nails.





Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

> Â  They do make purple candy corn. Blackberry! I didn't just make it up, honest. I bought it last year to try.
Click to expand...

 :rofl2:


----------



## JC327

Here is my rainbow submission for the 30 mani marathon. I wanted the background to look like the sky and the rainbow to look like it exploded. Not sure it came out the way I saw it in my head.







KleanKolor Pastel teal and OPI The Living Daylights I also wanted to add that Pastel Teal is pretty close in color to China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## Monika1

I'm wearing this for a little bit, until I get my inspiration for stripes for the mani marathon. It would seem as if I really hated removing nail polish.


----------



## JC327

> I'm wearing this for a little bit, until I get my inspiration for stripes for the mani marathon. It would seem as if I really hated removing nail polish. :whistling:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A bit of the progression.





Spoiler: A bit of the progression.





 

 That's amazing!


----------



## wewearpolish

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
 So pretty and Iove  the design on  your thumb.
Thanks! love fall colors!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Perfect for fall!

Thanks. I'm also thinking about maybe doing a revival of this for when Catching Fire comes out in theatres since it also reminds me of Katniss "the girl on fire".


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

My first attempt at nail art.  Very tame.  OMG-- I love pulling off the nail tape.  It's like the moment of truth.  Ta-da!

Essie After School Boy Blazer (dark navy)

Essie Good as Gold.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first attempt at nail art.  Very tame.  OMG-- I love pulling off the nail tape.  It's like the moment of truth.  Ta-da!

Essie After School Boy Blazer (dark navy)

Essie Good as Gold. 




I love this.   Your hands are so pretty.  I agree with the tape pulling.  Mostly for me though it's a ta-DOH!


----------



## JC327

> My first attempt at nail art.Â  Very tame. Â OMG-- I love pulling off the nailÂ tape. Â It's like the moment of truth. Â Ta-da! Essie After School Boy Blazer (dark navy) Essie Good as Gold.Â


 That's a great first try! so pretty.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first attempt at nail art.  Very tame.  OMG-- I love pulling off the nail tape.  It's like the moment of truth.  Ta-da!

Essie After School Boy Blazer (dark navy)

Essie Good as Gold. 




Really pretty.  It's not tame.  It's restrained and classy.


----------



## DonnaD

I haven't done nail art since the 31 day challenge.  It challenged me right out of any ideas.  I decided to use a never before tried polish.  I like it!

American Apparel Peacock


----------



## JC327

> I haven't done nail art since the 31 day challenge. Â It challenged me right out of any ideas. Â I decided to use a never before tried polish. Â I like it! American Apparel Peacock


 Pretty blue!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't done nail art since the 31 day challenge.  It challenged me right out of any ideas.  I decided to use a never before tried polish.  I like it!

American Apparel Peacock




This is beautiful.  Your nails look fantastic with or without nail art.  I love the way your lamp makes them shine so much!!!  I adore this color.


----------



## DonnaD

Oh and my new color me monthly came in!  They opted for a black with both gold and silver glitter this month.  Ya'll know I'm not a glitter polish person so it's not a surprise that I have nothing else like it so I'm happy for it.  You never know when you just have to have glitter.  It's called Alchemist.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh and my new color me monthly came in!  They opted for a black with both gold and silver glitter this month.  Ya'll know I'm not a glitter polish person so it's not a surprise that I have nothing else like it so I'm happy for it.  You never know when you just have to have glitter.  It's called Alchemist.




That's freaking awesome!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this.   Your hands are so pretty.  I agree with the tape pulling.  Mostly for me though it's a ta-DOH! 


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a great first try! so pretty.


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Really pretty.  It's not tame.  It's restrained and classy.

Thanks ladies!  All of you inspire me to try!


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first attempt at nail art.  Very tame.  OMG-- I love pulling off the nail tape.  It's like the moment of truth.  Ta-da!

Essie After School Boy Blazer (dark navy)

Essie Good as Gold.





My kind of nails! Love!


----------



## Katri22

I have a light pink now, the black one at the picture looks great I love them


----------



## birdiebijou

Dahlia from my October Maven box. I'm in LOVE. It's different but absolutely stunning.


----------



## luckyme502

> Dahlia from my October Maven box. I'm in LOVE. It's different but absolutely stunning.


 I'm wearing that right now too and I love it also!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't done nail art since the 31 day challenge.  It challenged me right out of any ideas.  I decided to use a never before tried polish.  I like it!

American Apparel Peacock




Lovely blue!  I didn't know American Apparel had nail polish!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dahlia from my October Maven box. I'm in LOVE. It's different but absolutely stunning.





Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm wearing that right now too and I love it also!

Pretty color!  What is it about yellow?  I have bought so much yellow lately.  Latest one is reminiscent of this color.  I got Lemon Lolly from the Nicole by OPI Gumdrops line.


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks. I love these colors too. I like that this is slightly darker, not so bright that I feel uncomfortable at work. I didn't have to do much cleanup, fortunately. I don't love the skinny CG brushes - I feel like I need more swipes to perfect but risk streaks and dragging. Application was pretty good though, using much care. I hope not to have too much staining or bleeding when I take it off. We'll see!



> Stunning. Sizzling. Spectacular! This is something I seriously have to consider getting. After getting the cream Bondi Tavern on the... I think I've decided that this family of colours is definitely for me! It looks really great! How is clean-up? Is it very bleedy and staining? (Doesn't look like it based on your application, but I know that doesn't mean anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


 So pretty!!


> I'm wearing this for a little bit, until I get my inspiration for stripes for the mani marathon. It would seem as if I really hated removing nail polish. :whistling:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: A bit of the progression.





Spoiler: A bit of the progression.


----------



## Jessismith

Nicely done! Beautiful mani!



> My first attempt at nail art.Â  Very tame. Â OMG-- I love pulling off the nailÂ tape. Â It's like the moment of truth. Â Ta-da! Essie After School Boy Blazer (dark navy) Essie Good as Gold.Â


 Gor-ge-ous color! Beautiful nails!


> I haven't done nail art since the 31 day challenge. Â It challenged me right out of any ideas. Â I decided to use a never before tried polish. Â I like it! American Apparel Peacock


----------



## Jac13

The pics are very lovely.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

> I've been reusing and recycling. First 7 coats of Bondi Central Park Blossom:
> 
> Then some French tips with mostly Bondi and some Konad and Zoya thrown in:
> 
> 
> 
> And then a gradient with Bondi NYPD, Blue Skies, and Central Park Blossom:
> 
> 
> 
> What's next? Will see... when I figure it out!


 Gorgeous! Both of them. The gradient is my fave!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

I won't post a picture, because I have swollen pregnant feet, but I'm out of the country and went to the spa today. Got Essie Tart Deco on my toes. I love the color. This will be my last bright pedi color for the season though. Bring on the fall colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I won't post a picture, because I have swollen pregnant feet, but I'm out of the country and went to the spa today. Got Essie Tart Deco on my toes. I love the color. This will be my last bright pedi color for the season though. Bring on the fall colors!






Love that color! I was just eyeing it the other day in my box of summer polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18

zoya payton, dream, blaze and aurora nail art


----------



## PeridotCricket

> zoya payton, dream, blaze and aurora nail art


 Fantastic!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya payton, dream, blaze and aurora nail art













Wow! That is so pretty!


----------



## mama2358

> zoya payton, dream, blaze and aurora nail art


 Ooooh, that is gorgeous! It reminds me of stained-glass windows. Love!


----------



## mama2358

I posted this one in the 30 manis challenge thread, but I really love how it turned out. On this hand anyway, a couple nails on my other hand are a hot mess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SH Black Heart and CC Flamingo.


----------



## birdiebijou

> Pretty color!Â  What is it about yellow?Â  I have bought so much yellow lately.Â  Latest one is reminiscent of this color.Â  I got Lemon Lolly from the Nicole by OPI Gumdrops line.Â


 This is my first yellow, really - I'm a huge gold person and this has a lot of gold in it. I've been staring at my nails all day!


----------



## Marj B

That is a beautiful color! I adore blues!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't done nail art since the 31 day challenge.  It challenged me right out of any ideas.  I decided to use a never before tried polish.  I like it!

American Apparel Peacock


----------



## Marj B

Oooh, I like!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I posted this one in the 30 manis challenge thread, but I really love how it turned out. On this hand anyway, a couple nails on my other hand are a hot mess.



SH Black Heart and CC Flamingo.


----------



## Marj B

That is beautiful! It looks so classy. Lovely navy blue and gold, the navy is really dark!  Your hands are awesome....I am so jealous 





Quote:

Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first attempt at nail art.  Very tame.  OMG-- I love pulling off the nail tape.  It's like the moment of truth.  Ta-da!

Essie After School Boy Blazer (dark navy)

Essie Good as Gold.


----------



## Marj B

Donna and Scooby, glad you got in on the OPI deal! I have bought several items from nomorerack and have been happy with all. I have been there so much that all I have to do is type nomo in my browser and it gets me there. LOL Where is the nail polish swap, I have a couple of Juleps that I haven't opened yet....not sure if I want them!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna and Scooby, glad you got in on the OPI deal! I have bought several items from nomorerack and have been happy with all. I have been there so much that all I have to do is type nomo in my browser and it gets me there. LOL Where is the nail polish swap, I have a couple of Juleps that I haven't opened yet....not sure if I want them!

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/137528/new-polish-circular-swap  It's open for new people right now too!


----------



## AlexandraB

Essie - 'All Tied Up' although chipping now. Due for a gel polish next week before a wedding, just have to decide between 15 colours...!


----------



## Jessismith

That's a gorgeous color combo. Looks great on you!



> zoya payton, dream, blaze and aurora nail art


 Very cute!


> I posted this one in the 30 manis challenge thread, but I really love how it turned out. On this hand anyway, a couple nails on my other hand are a hot mess.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SH Black Heart and CC Flamingo.


----------



## missyxoxo

OPI light my sapphire.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya payton, dream, blaze and aurora nail art













A gorgeous galaxy of colors!!


----------



## disconik

Hi!  I'm new to the group but this is my current manicure! 

I used Pure Ice's "Kiss Me Here" and the Revlon matte top coat.  I'm not really impressed with their matte top coat.  Can anyone suggest a better one?


----------



## mama2358

> Hi! Â I'm new to the group but this is my current manicure!Â  I used Pure Ice's "Kiss Me Here" and the Revlon matte top coat. Â I'm not really impressed with their matte top coat. Â Can anyone suggest a better one?


 That's a very nice gray! I really like it. I actually use Revlon's matte top coat and really like it, but I've never tried a different one.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi!  I'm new to the group but this is my current manicure! 

I used Pure Ice's "Kiss Me Here" and the Revlon matte top coat.  I'm not really impressed with their matte top coat.  Can anyone suggest a better one?




Sally Girl mini matte from Sally Beauty Supply is supposed to be great.  It's only .99 or something.  I have China Glaze and Essie's Matte About You.  I like the Essie a lot.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya payton, dream, blaze and aurora nail art













Love it, I need Dream and Payton in my life.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh and my new color me monthly came in!  They opted for a black with both gold and silver glitter this month.  Ya'll know I'm not a glitter polish person so it's not a surprise that I have nothing else like it so I'm happy for it.  You never know when you just have to have glitter.  It's called Alchemist.





Prettty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dahlia from my October Maven box. I'm in LOVE. It's different but absolutely stunning.




Such a pretty color.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi!  I'm new to the group but this is my current manicure! 

I used Pure Ice's "Kiss Me Here" and the Revlon matte top coat.  I'm not really impressed with their matte top coat.  Can anyone suggest a better one?





i have NYC matte me crazy top coat..it works great with every brand polish ive tried it on...and it was cheap.


----------



## disconik

Here's one I did for my friend for a fashion show the other night.  I used Essie's Wicked and a nude that i got on clearance somewhere that rocks the house.

I didn't get started on it until about 10 at night no I didn't finish until close to midnight.  I blame my tiredness for the squinky edges.


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dahlia from my October Maven box. I'm in LOVE. It's different but absolutely stunning.




I love this!  I will probably be trying out my maven colors tonight.  I got the classic with a twist box with Anissa and Winona.


----------



## Jessismith

Welcome Disconik! Great gray! I like Essie's matte TC, haven't tried any others though.


----------



## Christa W

I just took off my manicure of KB Shimmer Dew It Right (posted on the Indie Lovers thread) and the only reason I did is it got messy restoring another polish.  I wore it from Saturday until today which is a long time for me.  So I decided to do a full mani of my first KB Shimmer polish What's Your Damage.   This is 3 thin coats.  It's got a matte/satin finish because it's topped with Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food on top of Seche Vite.  I will probably do another coat of either depending on the finish I want because it is a little bumpy but I don't care.  I love this polish.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just took off my manicure of KB Shimmer Dew It Right (posted on the Indie Lovers thread) and the only reason I did is it got messy restoring another polish.  I wore it from Saturday until today which is a long time for me.  So I decided to do a full mani of my first KB Shimmer polish What's Your Damage.   This is 3 thin coats.  It's got a matte/satin finish because it's topped with Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food on top of Seche Vite.  I will probably do another coat of either depending on the finish I want because it is a little bumpy but I don't care.  I love this polish. 





very cute...i see all my favorite colors in there!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I posted this one in the 30 manis challenge thread, but I really love how it turned out. On this hand anyway, a couple nails on my other hand are a hot mess.



SH Black Heart and CC Flamingo.





Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi!  I'm new to the group but this is my current manicure!

I used Pure Ice's "Kiss Me Here" and the Revlon matte top coat.  I'm not really impressed with their matte top coat.  Can anyone suggest a better one?




Welcome! I have had good luck with the Essie matte top coat.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's one I did for my friend for a fashion show the other night.  I used Essie's Wicked and a nude that i got on clearance somewhere that rocks the house.

I didn't get started on it until about 10 at night no I didn't finish until close to midnight.  I blame my tiredness for the squinky edges.




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just took off my manicure of KB Shimmer Dew It Right (posted on the Indie Lovers thread) and the only reason I did is it got messy restoring another polish.  I wore it from Saturday until today which is a long time for me.  So I decided to do a full mani of my first KB Shimmer polish What's Your Damage.   This is 3 thin coats.  It's got a matte/satin finish because it's topped with Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter Food on top of Seche Vite.  I will probably do another coat of either depending on the finish I want because it is a little bumpy but I don't care.  I love this polish.




cute!


----------



## acostakk

I let my husband pick the colors for this one. Maybelline Pretty in Purple and Hard Candy Crush on Amethyst


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I let my husband pick the colors for this one. Maybelline Pretty in Purple and Hard Candy Crush on Amethyst




Nice picks!


----------



## luckyme502

elf nude. Just felt like something quiet after my the last mani I had.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





elf nude. Just felt like something quiet after my the last mani I had.

Lovely shade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

I've been doing one color manis lately, and today I'm wearing butter LONDON All Hail the Queen.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been doing one color manis lately, and today I'm wearing butter LONDON All Hail the Queen.




That's the first Butter London I have ever thought... "I want that".  So pretty.


----------



## jesemiaud

Did anyone else see that Gwen Stefani is collaborating with OPI? Should be fun...

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/10/08/gwen-stefani-opi-nail-polish-collection/?xid=rss-topheadlines&amp;utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+people%2Fheadlines+%28PEOPLE.com%3A+Top+Headlines%29&amp;utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


----------



## BoySarah

Quote:I haven't done my nails black yet.  I love this..may I copy it?! Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


----------



## KeepOnSingin

This is Zoya Vespa and Zoya Solange. There's more contrast IRL so the gold stands out more, but it's hard to capture on camera. I basically just did very light strokes mainly diagonally across my nails with Solange to give Vespa some more depth and the mani more of a fall feel. I'm enjoying doing fall inspired nails. I'm also really enjoying short nails.

This is the first time in ages I've had them short purposely. I used to just let them grow out, but now I file them every time I paint them (so twice a week minimum) so they stay short. It took some getting used to, but they're more practical, and really, just as fun.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else see that Gwen Stefani is collaborating with OPI? Should be fun...

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/10/08/gwen-stefani-opi-nail-polish-collection/?xid=rss-topheadlines&amp;utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+people%2Fheadlines+%28PEOPLE.com%3A+Top+Headlines%29&amp;utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher
Yeah and I saw people complaining about the color choices on Facebook. Not sure what they were looking at because what I saw after doing a search looks awesome.  There are some matte finishes and a special polish described a "bold chrome" you wear with a special base polish included.  I can not wait.  I want all of them!


----------



## DonnaD

I liked what I saw too.  I can't wait!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah and I saw people complaining about the color choices on Facebook. Not sure what they were looking at because what I saw after doing a search looks awesome.  There are some matte finishes and a special polish described a "bold chrome" you wear with a special base polish included.  I can not wait.  I want all of them!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else see that Gwen Stefani is collaborating with OPI? Should be fun...

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/10/08/gwen-stefani-opi-nail-polish-collection/?xid=rss-topheadlines&amp;utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+people%2Fheadlines+%28PEOPLE.com%3A+Top+Headlines%29&amp;utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher


----------



## alpina0560

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been doing one color manis lately, and today I'm wearing butter LONDON All Hail the Queen.





This is my all time favorite nude polish. UGH I love it so much I want to use it right now!


----------



## luckyme502

> I've been doing one color manis lately, and today I'm wearing butter LONDON All Hail the Queen.


 That color is lovely. I don't own any Butter London colors, yet.


----------



## luckyme502

> Lovely shade!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Thank you!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I liked what I saw too.  I can't wait!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah and I saw people complaining about the color choices on Facebook. Not sure what they were looking at because what I saw after doing a search looks awesome.  There are some matte finishes and a special polish described a "bold chrome" you wear with a special base polish included.  I can not wait.  I want all of them!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else see that Gwen Stefani is collaborating with OPI? Should be fun...

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/10/08/gwen-stefani-opi-nail-polish-collection/?xid=rss-topheadlines&amp;utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+people%2Fheadlines+%28PEOPLE.com%3A+Top+Headlines%29&amp;utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

 

I agree...I can't wait to get these. I have a feeling that I'm going to want the entire collection!


----------



## meaganola

That Gwen Stefani chrome reminds me of Maybelline's Mirror Image from years ago due to the whole special base coat thing. I've been not wearing mine because I only got one set, but if this is comparable, well, I think I have made my opinion clear on the topic of ROBOT NAILS!


----------



## wrkreads

My latest nails - I wanted a simple look with a pop of colour.


----------



## DonnaD

I did the straw technique from day 2 the 31DC in pink.  I think I like the orange a lot better.


----------



## Parasoul

> I did the straw technique from day 2 the 31DC in pink. Â I think I like the orange a lot better.


May I ask what colors you used for these? They look simply divine dear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

The base pale pink is OPI Chic From Ears To Tail, the sparkly pink is NYX Girls Zurich and the dark pink is OPI Strawberry Margarita.  I did a couple of circles with another of the OPI Minnie Couture polishes but realised it didn't work with the pinks and also a little OPI Alpine Snow.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


May I ask what colors you used for these? They look simply divine dear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





elf nude. Just felt like something quiet after my the last mani I had.

pretty neutral


----------



## PaleOleander

A England's Elaine with A England's Lady of the Lake on my ring finger nails as an accent. I don't have good lighting conditions for pics, so here are someone else's pics.

Elaine:





Lady of the Lake:


----------



## luckyme502

> pretty neutral


 Thanks!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anyone else see that Gwen Stefani is collaborating with OPI? Should be fun...

http://stylenews.peoplestylewatch.com/2013/10/08/gwen-stefani-opi-nail-polish-collection/?xid=rss-topheadlines&amp;utm_source=feedburner&amp;utm_medium=feed&amp;utm_campaign=Feed%3A+people%2Fheadlines+%28PEOPLE.com%3A+Top+Headlines%29&amp;utm_content=Google+Feedfetcher

i'm excited for this, i always loved her style...ever since middle school


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been doing one color manis lately, and today I'm wearing butter LONDON All Hail the Queen.





So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is Zoya Vespa and Zoya Solange. There's more contrast IRL so the gold stands out more, but it's hard to capture on camera. I basically just did very light strokes mainly diagonally across my nails with Solange to give Vespa some more depth and the mani more of a fall feel. I'm enjoying doing fall inspired nails. I'm also really enjoying short nails.

This is the first time in ages I've had them short purposely. I used to just let them grow out, but now I file them every time I paint them (so twice a week minimum) so they stay short. It took some getting used to, but they're more practical, and really, just as fun.

Love the color combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest nails - I wanted a simple look with a pop of colour.





So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the straw technique from day 2 the 31DC in pink.  I think I like the orange a lot better.




Those colors look great and the straw technique looks cool!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaleOleander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A England's Elaine with A England's Lady of the Lake on my ring finger nails as an accent. I don't have good lighting conditions for pics, so here are someone else's pics.

Elaine:





Lady of the Lake:




Great colors!


----------



## Jac13

I love Gwen. That should be a nice collaboration.


----------



## Jac13

That purple is beautiful.


----------



## wewearpolish

NEW MANI!





Sally Hansen - Black Out
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER)


----------



## wewearpolish

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the straw technique from day 2 the 31DC in pink.  I think I like the orange a lot better.






i love this, its super cute!


----------



## acostakk

> NEW MANI!
> 
> Sally Hansen - Black Out L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER) Â


 Beautiful!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NEW MANI!





Sally Hansen - Black Out
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER)
 

That looks amazing!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NEW MANI!





Sally Hansen - Black Out
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER)
 

It is ridiculous how gorgeous this is!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
So pretty!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's the first Butter London I have ever thought... "I want that".  So pretty. 


Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is my all time favorite nude polish. UGH I love it so much I want to use it right now!


Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That color is lovely. I don't own any Butter London colors, yet.

Thank you, everyone! I just love that color, I think it's a very universal color that looks amazing with any and all skin tones and nail lengths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Beautiful!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NEW MANI!





Sally Hansen - Black Out
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER)


----------



## Marj B

So cute! I love it. I tried the straw technique some time ago but it didn't work for me. Maybe I need to try again.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the straw technique from day 2 the 31DC in pink.  I think I like the orange a lot better.


----------



## wewearpolish

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It is ridiculous how gorgeous this is!
haha thanks!


----------



## JC327

> NEW MANI!
> 
> Sally Hansen - Black Out L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER) Â


 Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

My first try at a gradient using Zoya Ziv and Blaze. Sorry for the horrible clean up.


----------



## NotTheMama

This is my Blackhawks mani...I used the Balm Red From Cover to Cover, Wet N Wild Black Creme, Circus for the white and the glitter topper is from my Glitter Guilty box and it's called Blackjack and Blackhawks. I specifically asked for Hawks colors and she got it perfect!!


----------



## Carrie Drew

I'm wearing Mariah Carey's new OPI holiday collection in Visions of Love.... I love it, its a great deep red with sparkle..


----------



## DonnaD

OMG!  That is absolutely gorgeous!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NEW MANI!





Sally Hansen - Black Out
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER)


----------



## mama2358

Jelly sandwich with L'oreal Jolly Lolly and WnW Fergie Hollywood Walk of Fame.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is my Blackhawks mani...I used the Balm Red From Cover to Cover, Wet N Wild Black Creme, Circus for the white and the glitter topper is from my Glitter Guilty box and it's called Blackjack and Blackhawks. I specifically asked for Hawks colors and she got it perfect!!
Looks great!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NEW MANI!





Sally Hansen - Black Out
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER)
 

This is gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Jelly sandwich with L'oreal Jolly Lolly and WnW Fergie Hollywood Walk of Fame.




Pretty!


----------



## lissa1307

My nails look like crap, but i need color,lol. The 31DC killed my nails,along with fakes. So i'm in recovery. I have on two coats of nail tek II, one of essence(i will have to update with the name later when im home from work since the name is escaping me atm) and two coats of spoiled shaken snow globe. Im pretty sure after work they will have to be redone as i already have tip wear just from getting ready.



Oh excuse my brace..my RA is killing my wrists lately.


----------



## Jessismith

Two great nudes. I love a nice neutral nail. So refreshing.



> elf nude. Just felt like something quiet after my the last mani I had.





> I've been doing one color manis lately, and today I'm wearing butter LONDON All Hail the Queen.


----------



## Jessismith

That is so cute! Love the colors.



> I did the straw technique from day 2 the 31DC in pink. Â I think I like the orange a lot better.


 Great Octobery-Halloweenie mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> NEW MANI!
> 
> Sally Hansen - Black Out L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER) Â


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first try at a gradient using Zoya Ziv and Blaze. Sorry for the horrible clean up.



 
Gorgeous colors! I really like the combination.


----------



## Christa W

I decided since I am waiting for some indie polish in the mail that I would wear one of my un-tried.  Only I couldn't decide which one out of my textures that I have never worn so I did them all.  This is my all OPI skittle.  Some are Liquid Sands some of Nicole by OPI Gumdrops.





This is from thumb to pinkie: Stay the Night from the Mariah Carey collection, Vesper from Bond Girls, Nicole by OPI in Lemon Lolly, Candy is Dandy and Cinna-Man of My Dreams.  All are 3 coats.  I can not get Vesper to photograph properly.  This got some not so great reviews because it wasn't sparkly but this polish is exquisite.  It's got a silver sparkle to it when fully dried that reminds me of the sparkle on freshly fallen snow.  It's stunning.  I passed on buying it on clearance at least 4 times until I picked it up last night and I am so glad I did.    I like them all.  Lemon Lolly is way more sparkly in person too.  They all are really my iPhone does not do them justice.

Decided to do the right hand in other colors.





My hands are terribly stiff today due to RA so I couldn't bend them at all.  Here is Can't Let Go, Get Your Number, Alcatraz...Rocks and Nicole by OPI That's What I Mint.





Here is OPI Pussy Galore from the Bond Girls.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's a subtle but happy splashy mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you find that since the RA your nails are more brittle too? I have something similar and I find that despite things like health-motivated biotin tablets, they're more brittle and break easily in various ways. I'm actually happy to wear polish as it seems to 'hold them together' so I can get a bit of length; exciting!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided since I am waiting for some indie polish in the mail that I would wear one of my un-tried.  Only I couldn't decide which one out of my textures that I have never worn so I did them all.  This is my all OPI skittle.  Some are Liquid Sands some of Nicole by OPI Gumdrops.





This is from thumb to pinkie: Stay the Night from the Mariah Carey collection, Vesper from Bond Girls, Nicole by OPI in Lemon Lolly, Candy is Dandy and Cinna-Man of My Dreams.  All are 3 coats.  I can not get Vesper to photograph properly.  This got some not so great reviews because it wasn't sparkly but this polish is exquisite.  It's got a silver sparkle to it when fully dried that reminds me of the sparkle on freshly fallen snow.  It's stunning.  I passed on buying it on clearance at least 4 times until I picked it up last night and I am so glad I did.    I like them all.  Lemon Lolly is way more sparkly in person too.  They all are really my iPhone does not do them justice.

Decided to do the right hand in other colors.





My hands are terribly stiff today due to RA so I couldn't bend them at all.  Here is Can't Let Go, Get Your Number, Alcatraz...Rocks and Nicole by OPI That's What I Mint.





Here is OPI Pussy Galore from the Bond Girls. 
It's nice to see them all like this. Thanks! The blues are all really great. I really have trouble choosing a favourite from all ten, so I understand why you have them all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's nice to see them all like this. Thanks! The blues are all really great. I really have trouble choosing a favourite from all ten, so I understand why you have them all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The picture makes them more similar looking than they are IRL.  I will try for a better lit photo after I get done with work.  It's cloudy out unfortunately and my office is like a cave!  I really want all the rest of the bond girls especially Tiffany Case. Should have bought that and Honey Ryder on clearance too when I had the chance!  Bad me!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *txsfajsmama* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Jelly sandwich with L'oreal Jolly Lolly and WnW Fergie Hollywood Walk of Fame.




Cute!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is my Blackhawks mani...I used the Balm Red From Cover to Cover, Wet N Wild Black Creme, Circus for the white and the glitter topper is from my Glitter Guilty box and it's called Blackjack and Blackhawks. I specifically asked for Hawks colors and she got it perfect!!
I see a red black and white trend here! It ends up looking like you have a rose on the ring finger from a distance, so it's a really neat effect!


----------



## DonnaD

Where did you get Lemon Lolly?  It's horribly hard to find.  If you can find another, I'll paypal you cash for real.  I want it to complete my collection!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided since I am waiting for some indie polish in the mail that I would wear one of my un-tried.  Only I couldn't decide which one out of my textures that I have never worn so I did them all.  This is my all OPI skittle.  Some are Liquid Sands some of Nicole by OPI Gumdrops.





This is from thumb to pinkie: Stay the Night from the Mariah Carey collection, Vesper from Bond Girls, Nicole by OPI in Lemon Lolly, Candy is Dandy and Cinna-Man of My Dreams.  All are 3 coats.  I can not get Vesper to photograph properly.  This got some not so great reviews because it wasn't sparkly but this polish is exquisite.  It's got a silver sparkle to it when fully dried that reminds me of the sparkle on freshly fallen snow.  It's stunning.  I passed on buying it on clearance at least 4 times until I picked it up last night and I am so glad I did.    I like them all.  Lemon Lolly is way more sparkly in person too.  They all are really my iPhone does not do them justice.

Decided to do the right hand in other colors.





My hands are terribly stiff today due to RA so I couldn't bend them at all.  Here is Can't Let Go, Get Your Number, Alcatraz...Rocks and Nicole by OPI That's What I Mint.





Here is OPI Pussy Galore from the Bond Girls.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Where did you get Lemon Lolly?  It's horribly hard to find.  If you can find another, I'll paypal you cash for real.  I want it to complete my collection!
I got mine from a Target display.  They didn't have it forever but I have this super huge end cap display.  I think they had one more left if you want I will go see if it's there after work.

Actually I have to go do a return of another polish I bought from my Walmart which is right next to another smaller Target so I can look in both places.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
This is Zoya Vespa and Zoya Solange. There's more contrast IRL so the gold stands out more, but it's hard to capture on camera. I basically just did very light strokes mainly diagonally across my nails with Solange to give Vespa some more depth and the mani more of a fall feel. I'm enjoying doing fall inspired nails. I'm also really enjoying short nails.

This is the first time in ages I've had them short purposely. I used to just let them grow out, but now I file them every time I paint them (so twice a week minimum) so they stay short. It took some getting used to, but they're more practical, and really, just as fun.
Wow! You really do achieve the intended fall green with this layering. I would never think of it. Neat effect!

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest nails - I wanted a simple look with a pop of colour.




It looks great! I like how you put the pop of colour on the pinky.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did the straw technique from day 2 the 31DC in pink.  I think I like the orange a lot better.




So pretty! I'm really glad the nail-recovery hiatus wouldn't last too long! Much better to let them recover with cute pink combinations on them!     

Quote: Originally Posted by *PaleOleander* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A England's Elaine with A England's Lady of the Lake on my ring finger nails as an accent. I don't have good lighting conditions for pics, so here are someone else's pics.

Elaine:





Lady of the Lake:




Wow! Lady of the Lake is gorgeous, as is that photo of it from online.

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  NEW MANI!





Sally Hansen - Black Out
L'Oreal - The Muse's Inspiration (IN LOVE WITH THIS ORANGEY SHIMMER)
 
This is so fantastically beautiful! It has a great intensity due to the orange hue.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got mine from a Target display.  They didn't have it forever but I have this super huge end cap display.  I think they had one more left if you want I will go see if it's there after work.

Actually I have to go do a return of another polish I bought from my Walmart which is right next to another smaller Target so I can look in both places.
Oh yippee!  Yes, ma'am!  Snag me one of those and PM me your paypal address and I'll zippy-quick send you $!


----------



## Christa W

Here's a little bit better shot of the colors in my bathroom. 





But the teal and the blue looks so stinking similar in photos.  I am going to have to go outside!!!


----------



## DonnaD

It was my cuticles that suffered. My nails held up...except for the pinky on my left (picture) hand...I put that down to prying at stuff and generally being abusive to my nails more than 31DC.  It's now sporting a fake tip and hard gel.  It offends me to cut down 9 good nails because one broke so I always "make" a new one if one breaks.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty! I'm really glad the nail-recovery hiatus wouldn't last too long! Much better to let them recover with cute pink combinations on them!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a subtle but happy splashy mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Do you find that since the RA your nails are more brittle too? I have something similar and I find that despite things like health-motivated biotin tablets, they're more brittle and break easily in various ways. I'm actually happy to wear polish as it seems to 'hold them together' so I can get a bit of length; exciting!
I've always had bad weak peely nails...but since the diagnosis i have noticed they are slightly more brittle and grow slower, but that may be a side effect of all the meds i take. i have recently addeed a biotin supplement, so i'm hoping that and the nail tek will help them a little


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I like the grey for Fall look. Matte topcoats? I don't have any yet, but when Bondi Back to Matte arrives, I'll let you know how it works for me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I like it! And the nude looks really great.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Cute!

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


He picked well! It must be nice that he is interested enough to choose.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



It looks beautiful! I have to look into that one.

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Anastasia, this is now on my wish list. It looks beautiful! And the nails look great too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I hope the cuticles are starting to feel better and heal. It's great that you can build a new nail to avoid sacrificing the rest. I sometimes just leave the other ones alone; I haven't developed any nail-rebuilding skills at this point. I was contemplating looking into repair kits, but haven't purchased anything at this point. I don't even have nail glue. Sometime just putting some nail polish on a cracked or partially torn nail holds it together a bit, but it might be just me in denial that it needs to be cut.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


  



It's a neat idea to combine all of these. It looks great on you.

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dahlia from my October Maven box. I'm in LOVE. It's different but absolutely stunning.



I agree, it's really different! It's not gold, really at all, just very yellow, but the finish is like you would expect for a gold polish, more than for a yellow one. Neat! It looks like it would stand out spectacularly in any kind of nail art combination.

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't done nail art since the 31 day challenge.  It challenged me right out of any ideas.  I decided to use a never before tried polish.  I like it!

American Apparel Peacock




I really like this colour! Donna I know you've mentioned that American Apparel polishes tend to have really bad formulas. Was this bad or was it a better formula? Where do you buy them?


----------



## DonnaD

A few of them actually have pretty decent formulas and this is one of them.  This is just two coats...and it's not runny.  The 2 that I absolutely hate to use are Downtown LA, which is red, and Cotton, which is off white.  I do use the Cotton though, regardless.  It makes an awesome base for nail art.  It's like Bondi Central Park Blossom...you have to do multiple very thin coats and it's still kind of streaky.

I got a set of 18 on ebay for the ridiculously low price of $12 with free shipping.  I found this one searching around:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-AMERICAN-APPAREL-NAIL-POLISH-12-DAYS-OF-CHRISTMAS-MARY-KAY-GREAT-GIFT-/310764203853?pt=US_Nail_Care&amp;hash=item485afd6f4d but I don't think I would pay that for them...even if it works out to less than $2 a bottle.  

Some of them are nice but so many of them have such horrible formulas, it's just not worth it.  I'd love to dump Downtown LA but I couldn't even bring myself to put it in the swap box...I'd feel bad if some poor lady took it because it's truly a lovely, true red.  But then she'd want to find me and kill me and while death in a nail polish related incident wouldn't be a bad thing, I'm not ready to die quite yet. 






Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a neat idea to combine all of these. It looks great on you.

I agree, it's really different! It's not gold, really at all, just very yellow, but the finish is like you would expect for a gold polish, more than for a yellow one. Neat! It looks like it would stand out spectacularly in any kind of nail art combination.

I really like this colour! Donna I know you've mentioned that American Apparel polishes tend to have really bad formulas. Was this bad or was it a better formula? Where do you buy them?


----------



## madeupMegan

Feeling like a simple pink today





Sephora by OPI Techno Girl


----------



## Jessismith

It lasted a long time for me, but, yup, it was a stainer! Oh well, I thoroughly enjoyed it this week  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Thanks. I love these colors too. I like that this is slightly darker, not so bright that I feel uncomfortable at work. I didn't have to do much cleanup, fortunately. I don't love the skinny CG brushes - I feel like I need more swipes to perfect but risk streaks and dragging. Application was pretty good though, using much care. I hope not to have too much staining or bleeding when I take it off. We'll see! So pretty!!


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze Holo - Galactic Gray Should be even better out in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
So pretty!!
Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Gorgeous! Both of them.
The gradient is my fave!

Thank-you both!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Holo - Galactic Gray

Should be even better out in the sun tomorrow.










Wow That looks beautiful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling like a simple pink today





Sephora by OPI Techno Girl
It's a sweet pink! Cute.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Holo - Galactic Gray

Should be even better out in the sun tomorrow.










I have this color and let me tell you, it never looked this good on me!  Your nails are perfect and it looks amazing on you!


----------



## Deareux

YSL Bleu Majorelle. I finally got it after lusting for weeks.


----------



## Jac13

That blue is beautiful!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Today, I wore British Racing Green by butter LONDON. In the bottle, it's a pretty shimmery hunter green, but with 2 coats on the nail, it just looked kind of nondescript and dark. I think next time I'll try a single coat over a lighter shade and see how that looks.

I broke off my index and middle finger nails last night so they look disproportionate. And I barely bother with cleanup anymore, since my polish always chips horribly by the end of day 1, so it gets taken off anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My nails look like crap, but i need color,lol. The 31DC killed my nails,along with fakes. So i'm in recovery. I have on two coats of nail tek II, one of essence(i will have to update with the name later when im home from work since the name is escaping me atm) and two coats of spoiled shaken snow globe. Im pretty sure after work they will have to be redone as i already have tip wear just from getting ready.


Oh excuse my brace..my RA is killing my wrists lately.
Cute color, hope your nails recover soon.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first try at a gradient using Zoya Ziv and Blaze. Sorry for the horrible clean up.



 
Gorgeous colors! I really like the combination.
Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided since I am waiting for some indie polish in the mail that I would wear one of my un-tried.  Only I couldn't decide which one out of my textures that I have never worn so I did them all.  This is my all OPI skittle.  Some are Liquid Sands some of Nicole by OPI Gumdrops.





This is from thumb to pinkie: Stay the Night from the Mariah Carey collection, Vesper from Bond Girls, Nicole by OPI in Lemon Lolly, Candy is Dandy and Cinna-Man of My Dreams.  All are 3 coats.  I can not get Vesper to photograph properly.  This got some not so great reviews because it wasn't sparkly but this polish is exquisite.  It's got a silver sparkle to it when fully dried that reminds me of the sparkle on freshly fallen snow.  It's stunning.  I passed on buying it on clearance at least 4 times until I picked it up last night and I am so glad I did.    I like them all.  Lemon Lolly is way more sparkly in person too.  They all are really my iPhone does not do them justice.

Decided to do the right hand in other colors.





My hands are terribly stiff today due to RA so I couldn't bend them at all.  Here is Can't Let Go, Get Your Number, Alcatraz...Rocks and Nicole by OPI That's What I Mint.





Here is OPI Pussy Galore from the Bond Girls.
Love all the colors, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling like a simple pink today





Sephora by OPI Techno Girl
Pretty pink!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Holo - Galactic Gray

Should be even better out in the sun tomorrow.











Love that color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YSL Bleu Majorelle. I finally got it after lusting for weeks.




Thats an amazing color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, I wore British Racing Green by butter LONDON. In the bottle, it's a pretty shimmery hunter green, but with 2 coats on the nail, it just looked kind of nondescript and dark. I think next time I'll try a single coat over a lighter shade and see how that looks.

I broke off my index and middle finger nails last night so they look disproportionate. And I barely bother with cleanup anymore, since my polish always chips horribly by the end of day 1, so it gets taken off anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That's one of the colors on my list, its a nice fall/winter green.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YSL Bleu Majorelle. I finally got it after lusting for weeks.





Wow that color is gorgeous! And it goes with your skin tone perfectly!


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks ladies! Christa, it's not the best formula. Takes some working with, like most holos, eh!



> I have this color and let me tell you, it never looked this good on me!Â  Your nails are perfect and it looks amazing on you!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks ladies! Christa, it's not the best formula. Takes some working with, like most holos, eh!
I did a water marble holo with Get Outta My Space as the base color then that, this one and When Stars Collide and it was really interesting to say the least but I have to say if it takes work you are WORKING it!!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Holo - Galactic Gray

Should be even better out in the sun tomorrow.










Love this color.  It looks great on you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YSL Bleu Majorelle. I finally got it after lusting for weeks.




What a perfect blue on you! That is lovely! I hope to come across a dupe in the near future.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, I wore British Racing Green by butter LONDON. In the bottle, it's a pretty shimmery hunter green, but with 2 coats on the nail, it just looked kind of nondescript and dark. I think next time I'll try a single coat over a lighter shade and see how that looks.

I broke off my index and middle finger nails last night so they look disproportionate. And I barely bother with cleanup anymore, since my polish always chips horribly by the end of day 1, so it gets taken off anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I'm sorry to hear you're disappointed by how dark this looks on you. I think it has a flattering intensity where you know it's not black but it's dark. The contrast is elegant on you. Wow - it's too bad that everything also chips so quickly on you. For me I can go a week with many manis no problem. Do you use base or topcoat? I find they certainly help, but have to be the same kind of formulation (though not necessarily brand) as the polish. Also (I'm not certain from the photo), do you wrap your tips - as in, put polish on the very narrow end of the nail? Sometimes I'll need to touch up a tip on at least the index finger of the dominant hand - I get the most wear there, but that can extend my mani even longer.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did a water marble holo with Get Outta My Space as the base color then that, this one and When Stars Collide and it was really interesting to say the least but I have to say if it takes work you are WORKING it!!!  
And where can I see you working it?



No, but seriously, I want to see the water marble holo!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's amazing!
Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

For any ladies curious to see Bondi Top of the Rock, here it is. I would say it's a just slightly warmish-brownish-greenish grey:



       



Here is what I added to it for the 30 Manis Marathon Animal Print category:



       



I added some white features and I like it better this way, most of all on the nails with the black layer as well.



      



I'm also all excited I figured out I can put photos side-by-side. I didn't know that!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
And where can I see you working it?



No, but seriously, I want to see the water marble holo!
I was still new to water marbling and picture taking.  Here is the right hand and left thumb which apparently were the only ones I bothered photographing.  Before I discovered blogging and forums like this I would only take pictures to send to my mom.


----------



## Christa W

Jindie Nails Limited Edition glow in the dark breast cancer polish called Hope.  This is 2 coats over 2 coats of Covergirl Constant Candy.  I tried doing 3 coats of Hope but there was visible nail line underneath so I went out and got Constant Candy specifically for this.  I would like at least one more coat of Hope over top of it to give it more of the sandwich look like I saw in the initial swatches.  Hope has some sparkly or shimmer to it and I thought about adding another layer of just the Constant Candy instead but it would have taken away from the sparkle.  (which you can't really see in my photo) Otherwise I like it.  I have a little issue with some of the larger circular glitter laying down but I didn't top coat it yet or try and smooth it out.  Anyone have a top coat suggestion for this type of glitter?  I use Glitter Food by Nail Pattern Boldness for smaller glitters but wasn't sure if it would work on this.  I had nothing close to this shade of pink in my entire stash (around 100 pinks).  The circular glitters are actually holographic as well.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was still new to water marbling and picture taking.  Here is the right hand and left thumb which apparently were the only ones I bothered photographing.  Before I discovered blogging and forums like this I would only take pictures to send to my mom.








Wow, definitely working it! I love the way it looks like it's even layered water marbles on the thumb! Fantastic!


----------



## Jessismith

Great color!! And love those designs. They go great together!



> For any ladies curious to see Bondi Top of the Rock, here it is. I would say it's a just slightly warmish-brownish-greenish grey:
> 
> Â  Â  Â
> 
> Here is what I added to it for the 30 Manis Marathon Animal Print category:
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> I added some white features and I like it better this way, most of all on the nails with the black layer as well.
> 
> Â Â  Â Â
> 
> I'm also all excited I figured out I can put photos side-by-side. I didn't know that!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jindie Nails Limited Edition glow in the dark breast cancer polish called Hope.  This is 2 coats over 2 coats of Covergirl Constant Candy.  I tried doing 3 coats of Hope but there was visible nail line underneath so I went out and got Constant Candy specifically for this.  I would like at least one more coat of Hope over top of it to give it more of the sandwich look like I saw in the initial swatches.  Hope has some sparkly or shimmer to it and I thought about adding another layer of just the Constant Candy instead but it would have taken away from the sparkle.  (which you can't really see in my photo) Otherwise I like it.  I have a little issue with some of the larger circular glitter laying down but I didn't top coat it yet or try and smooth it out.  Anyone have a top coat suggestion for this type of glitter?  I had nothing close to this shade of pink in my entire stash (around 100 pinks).  The circular glitters are actually holographic as well. 




Hmm. Christa it looks like this is one of those that does not photograph all that well. The glitter looks super 3D and not holo, and I can't see any of the sparkle! I agree another coat would really help, as it would maybe bring out the sparkles more and maybe lay over the existing glitter to give it some company and give some of them the sandwiched look. I know a bunch of people will recommend SV.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't, as I haven't used it! But I'll suggest Nubar Diamont as a similar thick top coat to lay everything down and give a super glossy surface. That might bring out the shimmer more too! I definitely would not put another coat of Constant Candy.

How does it look in the dark? You have 100 - now 102 - pinks? Wow! I want to come admire your stash!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great color!! And love those designs. They go great together!
Thank-you Jessi! I enjoy perusing my image plates to find combinations to try together.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

An oldie but a goodie, Revlon Street Wear in Mysterious. We were talking about this in the nail polish circular swap box thread and I took it out to take a pic and decided to put it on. This was my go to polish for my toes back in the day...I don't even know how old this polish is but it went on like it was brand new!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

An oldie but a goodie, Revlon Street Wear in Mysterious. We were talking about this in the nail polish circular swap box thread and I took it out to take a pic and decided to put it on. This was my go to polish for my toes back in the day...I don't even know how old this polish is but it went on like it was brand new!!




Oooh, I'm visualizing a stamp of fine warm cream brown/deep green/russet leaves on top of that for the perfect obviously fall mani. But solo it's also an oldie but a goodie! I'd say it's great it came out again; it looks good!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was still new to water marbling and picture taking.  Here is the right hand and left thumb which apparently were the only ones I bothered photographing.  Before I discovered blogging and forums like this I would only take pictures to send to my mom.








What a beautiful job!  The marbling looks great.  Is that 2 colors?  What did you use?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a beautiful job!  The marbling looks great.  Is that 2 colors?  What did you use?
3 total on the manicure but sometimes it looks like only 2 colors made it on each finger.  It's China Glaze Get Outta My Space, When Stars Collide and Galactic Gray.


----------



## DonnaD

China Glaze Drive In.  I'm on the hunt for the perfect red.  I bought 5 different China Glaze reds the other day.  I've had Drive In for a long time.  I like it but it's orange-y red and not the perfect red in my visions.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze Drive In.  I'm on the hunt for the perfect red.  I bought 5 different China Glaze reds the other day.  I've had Drive In for a long time.  I like it but it's orange-y red and not the perfect red in my visions.




There are a bunch of reds in the OPI Mariah Carey holiday collection!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Revlon Colorstay in Cafe Pink and NYC Starry Silver Glitter. Got tired of fall and just wanted plain old FUN.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Revlon Colorstay in Cafe Pink and NYC Starry Silver Glitter. Got tired of fall and just wanted plain old FUN.
Love this combo.  Never thought of using the Starry Silver over a pink.  It almost looks like candy.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love this combo.  Never thought of using the Starry Silver over a pink.  It almost looks like candy.

Thanks. It reminds me of cupcakes!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, I wore British Racing Green by butter LONDON. In the bottle, it's a pretty shimmery hunter green, but with 2 coats on the nail, it just looked kind of nondescript and dark. I think next time I'll try a single coat over a lighter shade and see how that looks.

I broke off my index and middle finger nails last night so they look disproportionate. And I barely bother with cleanup anymore, since my polish always chips horribly by the end of day 1, so it gets taken off anyway.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I'm sorry to hear you're disappointed by how dark this looks on you. I think it has a flattering intensity where you know it's not black but it's dark. The contrast is elegant on you. Wow - it's too bad that everything also chips so quickly on you. For me I can go a week with many manis no problem. Do you use base or topcoat? I find they certainly help, but have to be the same kind of formulation (though not necessarily brand) as the polish. Also (I'm not certain from the photo), do you wrap your tips - as in, put polish on the very narrow end of the nail? Sometimes I'll need to touch up a tip on at least the index finger of the dominant hand - I get the most wear there, but that can extend my mani even longer.

 
I do like it, I just wanted a bit more of the pretty shimmeryness to come through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I do use base and topcoat, and I wrap the tips on the nails that are long enough to do so on (I've now broken THREE of my nails to nubs this week, bahhh)...but, I work in healthcare in a nursing facility, and frankly, no polish stands a chance against the abuse my hands get each day (washing my hands literally hundreds of times a day, hand sanitizer, dressing/bathing physically disabled children, etc.)  It's not not a nail friendly career, but that's okay.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

> Oooh, I'm visualizing a stamp of fine warm cream brown/deep green/russet leaves on top of that for the perfect obviously fall mani. But solo it's also an oldie but a goodie! I'd say it's great it came out again; it looks good!


 I wish I knew how to stamp, it looks so cool. I do have a small stamp kit that I got from a circular swap, but I haven't tried it yet. Maybe this week once I take this one off...it's already got a ding in it, I guess I bumped a finger before it was fully dry!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Feeling fall-ish today, so I am wearing Ruffian Fox Hunt. Love this one so much! Did a pretty craptastic job painting them in the dark though, lol...funny how you don't notice as much in person but in a picture, it's just embarrassing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is a single coat, though, such a great formula!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmm. Christa it looks like this is one of those that does not photograph all that well. The glitter looks super 3D and not holo, and I can't see any of the sparkle! I agree another coat would really help, as it would maybe bring out the sparkles more and maybe lay over the existing glitter to give it some company and give some of them the sandwiched look. I know a bunch of people will recommend SV.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't, as I haven't used it! But I'll suggest Nubar Diamont as a similar thick top coat to lay everything down and give a super glossy surface. That might bring out the shimmer more too! I definitely would not put another coat of Constant Candy.

How does it look in the dark? You have 100 - now 102 - pinks? Wow! I want to come admire your stash!
I didn't photograph it in the dark yet.  I redid them again for a 3rd time last night using SV and I think next time I will wait longer between each coat because I have some issues but I left it alone.  I didn't want to waste any more polish.  On my ring finger this time I got a heart which I don't know if was intended but it was cool.  Only problem is I didn't notice until It was already applied so it's sideways.  Here is a shot in the sunlight so you can kind of see the holo large glitters.  Still can't see the shimmer but oh well, guess I need my camera not my phone to do that.





Oh and I didn't realize I missed my thumb in clean up either.  I tried cleaning up when it was still soft late last night so I would get any major pooling (which there was plenty) but it def needs more today.


----------



## OiiO

Again, I'm wearing a very simple one-color mani. This time it's Zoya London, and I bought it a few months ago when pixie dust thing was all the rage. Funny thing, today is my first time actually wearing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

I do have it. I haven't tried it yet though.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you tried OPI's I'm Not Really a Waitress.  That is my perfect red.


----------



## angismith

MuT's FIRST EVER 

Secret Santa for NAILS!

Check it out here:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013Merry Christmas, ladies!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
And where can I see you working it?



No, but seriously, I want to see the water marble holo!
I was still new to water marbling and picture taking.  Here is the right hand and left thumb which apparently were the only ones I bothered photographing.  Before I discovered blogging and forums like this I would only take pictures to send to my mom.









Looks great love the metallic marble.


----------



## Jessismith

I'm in "Red" Heaven!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> China Glaze Drive In. Â I'm on the hunt for the perfect red. Â I bought 5 different China Glaze reds the other day. Â I've had Drive In for a long time. Â I likeÂ it but it's orange-y red and not the perfect red in my visions.





> Feeling fall-ish today, so I am wearing Ruffian Fox Hunt. Love this one so much! Did a pretty craptastic job painting them in the dark though, lol...funny how you don't notice as much in person but in a picture, it's just embarrassing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is a single coat, though, such a great formula!





> Have you tried OPI's I'm Not Really a Waitress.Â  That is my perfect red.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Jindie Nails Limited Edition glow in the dark breast cancer polish called Hope.  This is 2 coats over 2 coats of Covergirl Constant Candy.  I tried doing 3 coats of Hope but there was visible nail line underneath so I went out and got Constant Candy specifically for this.  I would like at least one more coat of Hope over top of it to give it more of the sandwich look like I saw in the initial swatches.  Hope has some sparkly or shimmer to it and I thought about adding another layer of just the Constant Candy instead but it would have taken away from the sparkle.  (which you can't really see in my photo) Otherwise I like it.  I have a little issue with some of the larger circular glitter laying down but I didn't top coat it yet or try and smooth it out.  Anyone have a top coat suggestion for this type of glitter?  I use Glitter Food by Nail Pattern Boldness for smaller glitters but wasn't sure if it would work on this.  I had nothing close to this shade of pink in my entire stash (around 100 pinks).  The circular glitters are actually holographic as well.




That's beautiful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze Drive In.  I'm on the hunt for the perfect red.  I bought 5 different China Glaze reds the other day.  I've had Drive In for a long time.  I like it but it's orange-y red and not the perfect red in my visions.




That is a beautiful red and a so, so gorgeous mani; but I agree it is an orange-red. Good luck on your hunt - is it through your own stash? I started thinking Nubar Rosso; again it's a wee bit warm, though far less than this one. I really enjoyed wearing it, but it's too flashy for regular wear for me. If I think of it in the near future, I'll swatch it with a few for comparison. Are you looking for a shimmer/metallic? Otherwise how is Horny Mistress in your mind?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Have you tried OPI's I'm Not Really a Waitress.  That is my perfect red.




Ooh! I like this one. In my mind it's a beautiful red. For the super-selective, I would say it has a touch of pink in the shine that might eliminate it, but that might just be due to photography conditions too. I lean toward the cool tones anyway, so I don't mind one bit! That might have to go on my list!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

An oldie but a goodie, Revlon Street Wear in Mysterious. We were talking about this in the nail polish circular swap box thread and I took it out to take a pic and decided to put it on. This was my go to polish for my toes back in the day...I don't even know how old this polish is but it went on like it was brand new!!




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze Drive In.  I'm on the hunt for the perfect red.  I bought 5 different China Glaze reds the other day.  I've had Drive In for a long time.  I like it but it's orange-y red and not the perfect red in my visions.




Looks great love the accent nail.


----------



## meaganola

OPI Glow Ink the Dark. Please excuse the dry cuticles! It's been a cleaning week.




I got my hands on a FULL-SIZED BOTTLE of this stuff whenever it was out. It has thickened considerably, but a solid dose of Seche Restore fixed that. And it does still glow! I keep it in my Helmer, which I think helps a lot. I'll probably keep it until Monday night because I want to see if my monsters notice that my hands glow at night. I had a kat who loved chasing my hands when I wore this stuff and turned out all the lights. He was my Dude. ETA: I'm not wild with how sheer it is, but I didn't feel like starting over and wasting what I had already used, so I'm just rolling with this for the rest of the weekend!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Again, I'm wearing a very simple one-color mani. This time it's Zoya London, and I bought it a few months ago when pixie dust thing was all the rage. Funny thing, today is my first time actually wearing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Very pretty and very Fall/Winter appropriate! I think I'd enjoy wearing that one! Did you leave it without top coat?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Revlon Colorstay in Cafe Pink and NYC Starry Silver Glitter. Got tired of fall and just wanted plain old FUN.
So pretty &amp; fun!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Feeling fall-ish today, so I am wearing Ruffian Fox Hunt. Love this one so much! Did a pretty craptastic job painting them in the dark though, lol...funny how you don't notice as much in person but in a picture, it's just embarrassing.



This is a single coat, though, such a great formula!




That is beautiful I am very tempted to order the set.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Again, I'm wearing a very simple one-color mani. This time it's Zoya London, and I bought it a few months ago when pixie dust thing was all the rage. Funny thing, today is my first time actually wearing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




So pretty, I want this whole collection!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Glow Ink the Dark. Please excuse the dry cuticles! It's been a cleaning week.




I got my hands on a FULL-SIZED BOTTLE of this stuff whenever it was out. It has thickened considerably, but a solid dose of Seche Restore fixed that. And it does still glow! I keep it in my Helmer, which I think helps a lot. I'll probably keep it until Monday night because I want to see if my monsters notice that my hands glow at night. I had a kat who loved chasing my hands when I wore this stuff and turned out all the lights. He was my Dude.

ETA: I'm not wild with how sheer it is, but I didn't feel like starting over and wasting what I had already used, so I'm just rolling with this for the rest of the weekend!
It's a flattering blue too! What fun - I tried using a flashlight pointer to exercise my dog: no dice. She was marginally interested, but a running cat is much more exciting. The farm where we picked her up has smart cats - they know to stay put and stare down the dogs until they lose interest. I'm glad you have sweet memories, triggered by polish. It's hard losing a loved furball. I hope the new ones notice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze Drive In.  I'm on the hunt for the perfect red.  I bought 5 different China Glaze reds the other day.  I've had Drive In for a long time.  I like it but it's orange-y red and not the perfect red in my visions.




Have you tried OPI's I'm Not Really a Waitress.  That is my perfect red.





Must try that one is a great red.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks. It reminds me of cupcakes! 
Though it's the opposite, it reminds me of "pink stars are falling" from the Dome.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Glow Ink the Dark. Please excuse the dry cuticles! It's been a cleaning week.




I got my hands on a FULL-SIZED BOTTLE of this stuff whenever it was out. It has thickened considerably, but a solid dose of Seche Restore fixed that. And it does still glow! I keep it in my Helmer, which I think helps a lot. I'll probably keep it until Monday night because I want to see if my monsters notice that my hands glow at night. I had a kat who loved chasing my hands when I wore this stuff and turned out all the lights. He was my Dude.

ETA: I'm not wild with how sheer it is, but I didn't feel like starting over and wasting what I had already used, so I'm just rolling with this for the rest of the weekend!
Love the color and the fact that it glows in the dark!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish I knew how to stamp, it looks so cool. I do have a small stamp kit that I got from a circular swap, but I haven't tried it yet. Maybe this week once I take this one off...it's already got a ding in it, I guess I bumped a finger before it was fully dry!!




When you try once this weekend, you will know how to stamp! Go for it! It's a great idea to experiment on the end of a mani, but you might want to end up keeping it for a few days after that. It's fun, and can give you a fully refreshed look if you're bored with the current one. Edit: it can also hide dings very well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Zoya blaze and the dots were done with a silver striper.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Feeling fall-ish today, so I am wearing Ruffian Fox Hunt. Love this one so much! Did a pretty craptastic job painting them in the dark though, lol...funny how you don't notice as much in person but in a picture, it's just embarrassing.



This is a single coat, though, such a great formula!




I think a super bonus of the working with kids where you do is that you have the excuse, due to wear, for doing a new mani every day! That's good too, even though it's not great that all the hand-washing  and work messes up your effort. I think it's certainly great to see all the colours! This is a lovely one!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't photograph it in the dark yet.  I redid them again for a 3rd time last night using SV and I think next time I will wait longer between each coat because I have some issues but I left it alone.  I didn't want to waste any more polish.  On my ring finger this time I got a heart which I don't know if was intended but it was cool.  Only problem is I didn't notice until It was already applied so it's sideways.  Here is a shot in the sunlight so you can kind of see the holo large glitters.  Still can't see the shimmer but oh well, guess I need my camera not my phone to do that.





Oh and I didn't realize I missed my thumb in clean up either.  I tried cleaning up when it was still soft late last night so I would get any major pooling (which there was plenty) but it def needs more today.
Wow! The heart is a nice surprise! I would have just added a third coat, not re-done the whole thing! But I think it worked - I see some holo effect on the index and middle fingers where some pieces of the glitter are closer to the surface. and I see some shimmer on the thumb. I still believe this one is better irl, but that means you get to enjoy it, and we're encouraged to buy it to see, and to raise funds toward cancer research. Win, win! So pretty!


----------



## lissa1307

Excuse the shortness (still growing them out from the massive damage from the 31 DC, also they are a little greasy due to cuticle oil,lol)

Squarehue Valor, nails inc london strattford, not sure what brand stamp plate this is, it was one of those package deals for like $2 on ebay thats been sitting in my strorage cabinet for months.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very pretty and very Fall/Winter appropriate! I think I'd enjoy wearing that one! Did you leave it without top coat?
Thank you Monika!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Per Zoya's recommendations, I always wear pixie dusts without base or top coat.

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty, I want this whole collection!
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I'm getting close to owning them all, now i need to remember to actually wear them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BoySarah

Quote:I love the accent and wooo..the shine! Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze Drive In.  I'm on the hunt for the perfect red.  I bought 5 different China Glaze reds the other day.  I've had Drive In for a long time.  I like it but it's orange-y red and not the perfect red in my visions.


----------



## DonnaD

Thank you!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I love the accent and wooo..the shine!


----------



## DonnaD

Ladies and gentlemen, get in on the Secret Santa nail polish only edition!   I can't wait for this!  





https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138382/secret-santa-for-nails-2013


----------



## wewearpolish

New Mani!





Sally Hansen - White On
Sally Hansen - Black out
China glaze - First Mate
Wet and Wild - Wild Orchid
Julep - Catrina (yellow moon)
White Striper


----------



## DonnaD

I love your nails!  You manis are always so meticulously done.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Mani!





Sally Hansen - White On
Sally Hansen - Black out
China glaze - First Mate
Wet and Wild - Wild Orchid
Julep - Catrina (yellow moon)
White Striper


----------



## wewearpolish

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
thanks!


----------



## Christa W

I am in a glitter indie mood these past few days.  Here is the KB Shimmer neon manicure I am wearing.





Pink is I Dream in Pink, blue is Totally Tubular and yellow is Dew it Right.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Again, I'm wearing a very simple one-color mani. This time it's Zoya London, and I bought it a few months ago when pixie dust thing was all the rage. Funny thing, today is my first time actually wearing it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





This is gorgeous! I'm not really into the textured polishes, but this is just so pretty.


----------



## wrkreads

@DonnaD -  Have you tried Essence Do You Speak Love? It's a cool based red.


----------



## tasertag

> New Mani!
> 
> Sally Hansen - White On Sally Hansen - Black out China glaze - First Mate Wet and Wild - Wild Orchid Julep - Catrina (yellow moon) White Striper


 So festive! You did a great job on Jack


----------



## DonnaD

That's exactly the red I'm looking for but I'm in the US ad I have no idea where I would get Essence polish.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD -  Have you tried Essence Do You Speak Love? It's a cool based red.


----------



## acostakk

Ulta sells it. At least mine does.


----------



## DonnaD

My nearest Ulta is more than 50 miles from me but I checked and found it on their site!  I'ma pick me up one of those.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ulta sells it. At least mine does.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
My nearest Ulta is more than 50 miles from me but I checked and found it on their site!  I'ma pick me up one of those.
You can't beat the price on them.  I have heard great thing about the Essence polishes even though I don't personally own any.  That color is very similar it looks like to Essie Limited Addiction from the 2010 fall collection if you happened to have that one or could get it easier.


----------



## meaganola

Some Walgreens locations carry essence, and I think Kroger stores might as well. I know Fred Meyer definitely does, although that doesn't help you if you live outside of the Pacific Northwest. For some reason, there are a bunch of colors that essence only sells at Freddy's, so if you're looking for a particular color listed on the essence site that you can't find at Ulta or any of your local stores, let me know, and I can see if I can find it here. (I still can't figure out how I was lucky enough to be in the place where they offer the most shades in the US at the same time I developed this addiction. None of the Ultas here carry the trend editions, and there has been at least one TE that was only sold in Freddy's, at least as far as the US goes. It might have been the only chain in all of North America that had it. It's pretty convenient for me!)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Some Walgreens locations carry essence, and I think Kroger stores might as well. I know Fred Meyer definitely does, although that doesn't help you if you live outside of the Pacific Northwest. For some reason, there are a bunch of colors that essence only sells at Freddy's, so if you're looking for a particular color listed on the essence site that you can't find at Ulta or any of your local stores, let me know, and I can see if I can find it here.

(I still can't figure out how I was lucky enough to be in the place where they offer the most shades in the US at the same time I developed this addiction. None of the Ultas here carry the trend editions, and there has been at least one TE that was only sold in Freddy's, at least as far as the US goes. It might have been the only chain in all of North America that had it. It's pretty convenient for me!)
So far after looking at the Ulta site and actively searching for swatches, the Ulta site doesn't have half the shades listed.  I will have to actually travel to one (both about 50 miles away in separate directions) and see what's actually there.  I am looking for Grey-t to Be Here.  It's not listed at all on the Ulta page but possibly because it's an older shade.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excuse the shortness (still growing them out from the massive damage from the 31 DC, also they are a little greasy due to cuticle oil,lol)

Squarehue Valor, nails inc london strattford, not sure what brand stamp plate this is, it was one of those package deals for like $2 on ebay thats been sitting in my strorage cabinet for months.




cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Butter London all hail the queen with an accent nail of opi pirouette my whistle. Not sure if I like it yet. Please excuse the messy nails. It is before clean up.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Mani!





Sally Hansen - White On
Sally Hansen - Black out
China glaze - First Mate
Wet and Wild - Wild Orchid
Julep - Catrina (yellow moon)
White Striper
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am in a glitter indie mood these past few days.  Here is the KB Shimmer neon manicure I am wearing.





Pink is I Dream in Pink, blue is Totally Tubular and yellow is Dew it Right.
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD -  Have you tried Essence Do You Speak Love? It's a cool based red.






So pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Last manicure lasted only a few hours because of my carelessness.  So I changed them to Hit Polish Rainbow Sprinkles.  I have been wanting a good "jawbreaker" looking rainbow glitter in white so when there was a 50% off sale on her Etsy page, I snatched it up immediately.  Perfect formula 2 coats with one coat of Essie Good to Go.  So far I have done a ton of cleaning and dishes by hand and it's still perfect except for one crack on my pinkie where I accidentally bent my whole nail.  I love this type of polish!  Anything that reminds me of frosting with sprinkles, candy or anything sweet gets me every time.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last manicure lasted only a few hours because of my carelessness.  So I changed them to Hit Polish Rainbow Sprinkles.  I have been wanting a good "jawbreaker" looking rainbow glitter in white so when there was a 50% off sale on her Etsy page, I snatched it up immediately.  Perfect formula 2 coats with one coat of Essie Good to Go.  So far I have done a ton of cleaning and dishes by hand and it's still perfect except for one crack on my pinkie where I accidentally bent my whole nail.  I love this type of polish!  Anything that reminds me of frosting with sprinkles, candy or anything sweet gets me every time.




So pretty looks like ice cream with sprinkles


----------



## yousoldtheworld

So, I am still wearing the Ruffian Fox Hunt I posted yesterday. Why? Because this is quite literally the first time I've ever had a polish last an entire day without even a single chip! I'm super hard on my hands and usually they are all chipped by the end of day 1, and half gone by day 2 if it lasts that long! I used my usual base and top coat (just Sally Hansen, nothing special) and I've not a single chip! I'm ridiculously impressed...and I need ALL THE RUFFIAN POLISHES NOW. If I'd known it'd last this well, I'd have done a neater job painting...


----------



## Marj B

Donna, a few years ago I was searching for the perfect red and found Revlon Red. Pure lovely red. I think it's still around.


----------



## lissa1307

OK, I had a remover spillage disaster last evening, so I had to redo my nails

I went for dots(after seeing all the cute dottie manis lately I was inspired)

I used finger paints warhol wannabe, sinful colors snow me white, essie naughty nautical and play date, and orly purple crush


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, I had a remover spillage disaster last evening, so I had to redo my nails

I went for dots(after seeing all the cute dottie manis lately I was inspired)

I used finger paints warhol wannabe, sinful colors snow me white, essie naughty nautical and play date, and orly purple crush




I love this!!


----------



## acostakk

H&amp;M Moonlight with Orly Spazmatic. I could spend all day taking pictures of this and never really capture the true color and depth of sparkle


----------



## DonnaD

I'm going to look for it next time I'm at Walgreens.  Thanks for the suggestion!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, a few years ago I was searching for the perfect red and found Revlon Red. Pure lovely red. I think it's still around.


----------



## GoDawgs

DL Through the Fire (not my nails)


----------



## luckyme502

> H&amp;M Moonlight with Orly Spazmatic. I could spend all day taking pictures of this and never really capture the true color and depth of sparkle


 I really like this color.


----------



## jessrose18

julep valerie and dahlia from october rebel set


----------



## CheshireCookie

This has to be one of my favorite manis of all time, JUST because I absolutely adore leopard print and teal shades



  I seriously may break down in tears when I have to take it off LOL!


----------



## Marj B

So cute! I love dots.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, I had a remover spillage disaster last evening, so I had to redo my nails

I went for dots(after seeing all the cute dottie manis lately I was inspired)

I used finger paints warhol wannabe, sinful colors snow me white, essie naughty nautical and play date, and orly purple crush


----------



## Marj B

Oooh, pretty!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep valerie and dahlia from october rebel set


----------



## Marj B

Ah, I love it too! The teal looks great.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has to be one of my favorite manis of all time, JUST because I absolutely adore leopard print and teal shades



  I seriously may break down in tears when I have to take it off LOL!


----------



## Marj B

Well, ladies, once more Nomorerack.com  has a nail polish deal but it is Essie. 5 pack mystery colors for $20!!!! That's only $4 a bottle! If you are really lucky you'll get there when they are having a few hours of free shipping. Otherwise I think shipping is $2. I've been wanting to try some Essie but it is to expensive for me, I may order this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Excuse the shortness (still growing them out from the massive damage from the 31 DC, also they are a little greasy due to cuticle oil,lol)

Squarehue Valor, nails inc london strattford, not sure what brand stamp plate this is, it was one of those package deals for like $2 on ebay thats been sitting in my strorage cabinet for months.




Even if nameless, it's great to have all sorts of leaves to wear with great greens! There's been a lot of cuticle fallout from the Challenge. Hope they heal soon!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Mani!





Sally Hansen - White On
Sally Hansen - Black out
China glaze - First Mate
Wet and Wild - Wild Orchid
Julep - Catrina (yellow moon)
White Striper
That is a fantastic mani! I love the stripey nails and the way they're placed; neat.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, I had a remover spillage disaster last evening, so I had to redo my nails

I went for dots(after seeing all the cute dottie manis lately I was inspired)

I used finger paints warhol wannabe, sinful colors snow me white, essie naughty nautical and play date, and orly purple crush




Aww, these dots are very cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep valerie and dahlia from october rebel set








Oooh, that teal is really interesting. I like how you did a play on the gold aspect!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

H&amp;M Moonlight with Orly Spazmatic. I could spend all day taking pictures of this and never really capture the true color and depth of sparkle



That's really lovely!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has to be one of my favorite manis of all time, JUST because I absolutely adore leopard print and teal shades



  I seriously may break down in tears when I have to take it off LOL!





I love these! Very pretty.


----------



## wrkreads

I decided to try out a dark blue that looked like a jelly.

It was for a Ghost theme, so I stamped a ghost (didn't want to cover the blue) and did a ghost glitter using a jelly sandwich. I really like the way the glitter shows through the blue. The light catches just enough for a bit of holo shine in blue and green. (The glitter is actually gold and silver.)


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Ah, I love it too! The teal looks great.


Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love these! Very pretty.

Thank you very much ladies!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try out a dark blue that looked like a jelly.

It was for a Ghost theme, so I stamped a ghost (didn't want to cover the blue) and did a ghost glitter using a jelly sandwich. I really like the way the glitter shows through the blue. The light catches just enough for a bit of holo shine in blue and green. (The glitter is actually gold and silver.)




OOooooooo, spooky cute! Love it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try out a dark blue that looked like a jelly.

It was for a Ghost theme, so I stamped a ghost (didn't want to cover the blue) and did a ghost glitter using a jelly sandwich. I really like the way the glitter shows through the blue. The light catches just enough for a bit of holo shine in blue and green. (The glitter is actually gold and silver.)




The ghost is a cutie what stamping plate is that from?


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The ghost is a cutie what stamping plate is that from?

It's Bundle Monster stamp 223. I found that the stamp itself wasn't great. The depth wasn't consistent and seemed quite shallow in spots. It's one of the few misses for me from Bundle Monster. But it was the only ghost stamp I have.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's Bundle Monster stamp 223. I found that the stamp itself wasn't great. The depth wasn't consistent and seemed quite shallow in spots. It's one of the few misses for me from Bundle Monster. But it was the only ghost stamp I have.
Thanks!  I don't have that set I have everything from 2012 on.  I am looking for a ghost that is similar to the one in Super Mario, this one is similar but not a perfect match.

Also, I thought with the stamp not being super opaque was a stylistic choice.  As in the ghost is imperfect or translucent.  I love combining it with the blue.  So many ghost mani's around Halloween will be traditional black, white, or orange and yours is unique and I like it a lot.


----------



## BoySarah

Quote:I have been wearing solid colors.  I may have to learn to do this though.  I love it! Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has to be one of my favorite manis of all time, JUST because I absolutely adore leopard print and teal shades



  I seriously may break down in tears when I have to take it off LOL!


----------



## Jessismith

Orly - Orly Platinum


----------



## slinka

I hadn't cleaned it up yet, pardon the mess. Glad I didn't wait to take the picture, cause I already freaking chipped part of one nail (In the middle...ugh)


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze Drive In.  I'm on the hunt for the perfect red.  I bought 5 different China Glaze reds the other day.  I've had Drive In for a long time.  I like it but it's orange-y red and not the perfect red in my visions.




Not sure if you're anti-OPI or not, but I can recommend my two favorite reds byt them: Chick Flick CHerry and An Affair in Red Square.  CFC is a great basic red that leans toward the blue side and AAIRS has shimmery glam to it.  Mr. Disco always love my toes in it!  I call it my Superhero Red.

Sally Hansen also makes a great one called Honeymoon Red that's closer to a true red.  

Hope that helps!


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Feeling fall-ish today, so I am wearing Ruffian Fox Hunt. Love this one so much! Did a pretty craptastic job painting them in the dark though, lol...funny how you don't notice as much in person but in a picture, it's just embarrassing.



This is a single coat, though, such a great formula!




I'm a sucker and I decided to get a pack of the ruffian stencils from birchbox so I could see what less expensive products we could use to substitute for them.  The foxhunt looks GREAT!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if you're anti-OPI or not, but I can recommend my two favorite reds byt them: Chick Flick CHerry and An Affair in Red Square.  CFC is a great basic red that leans toward the blue side and AAIRS has shimmery glam to it.  Mr. Disco always love my toes in it!  I call it my Superhero Red.

Sally Hansen also makes a great one called Honeymoon Red that's closer to a true red.  

Hope that helps!
I love OPI.  I'll check those out.. I was saying I had hardly any reds but by the time I'm done here, I'll have more than I really should.

On a different note, wtf is with my luck?!  I broke the pinky nail on my left hand last week and now I just broke the one on my right hand!  This better be the last one.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Mani!





Sally Hansen - White On
Sally Hansen - Black out
China glaze - First Mate
Wet and Wild - Wild Orchid
Julep - Catrina (yellow moon)
White Striper
I spent the entire morning working on a fairly futile effort to use my nail art stuff.. strippers,stamps and even stickers.   I gave up after 5 hours of getting nail polish on everything including one of my cats.   Did you paint your nails free form or did you use stencils or stamps?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I spent the entire morning working on a fairly futile effort to use my nail art stuff.. strippers,stamps and even stickers.   I gave up after 5 hours of getting nail polish on everything including one of my cats.   Did you paint your nails free form or did you use stencils or stamps?   
I have came so close to getting one of my cats so many times!!!


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I spent the entire morning working on a fairly futile effort to use my nail art stuff.. strippers,stamps and even stickers.   I gave up after 5 hours of getting nail polish on everything including one of my cats.   Did you paint your nails free form or did you use stencils or stamps?   


Don't get discouraged!  You'll get a little better each time and find techniques that work for you!  It's a learning process.  Heck.  I went back to basics when I decided to start getting into it and even watched tutorials just on giving my self a basic manicure and ended up learning great info about base and top coats and using rubbing alcohol to remove excess oils, and ways to paint that will require the least amount of nail clean up, and on and on...

I'm really lucky that Mr. Disco supports my mania.  lol  He's started joking about building me a special contraption to keep everything in since my pro-bag is starting to bulge at the seams!


----------



## FrostKitty

LOL... I am going to start calling the Long Suffering Husband "Mr. Kitty".   The Poor ManBeast is actually the one who tapes my nails when and paints them when I get adventurous.   

Thanks for the words of encouragement.   I think my frustration starts with my unrealistic expectation that I should just be able to paint anything on my fingernails when I'm actually not proficient at painting on a full size canvas (I'm a Math/Chemistry Side of the Brain person).   I am going to keep at it.   

Daph


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Wearing Chinchilly again.  Not worth a pic since I've posted it before.  This is my old standby for fall/winter.


----------



## luckyme502

> Don't getÂ discouraged! Â You'll get a little better each time and find techniques that work for you! Â It's a learning process. Â Heck. Â I went back to basics when I decided to start getting into it and even watched tutorials just on giving my self a basic manicure and ended up learning great info about base and top coats and using rubbing alcohol to remove excess oils, and ways to paint that will require the least amount of nail clean up, and on and on... I'm really lucky that Mr. Disco supports my mania. Â lol Â He's started joking about building me a special contraption to keep everything in since my pro-bag is starting to bulge at the seams!


 Mr Lucky told me just tonight at dinner as I was showing him my latest mani that he was glad I had a hobby.


----------



## meaganola

> So far after looking at the Ulta site and actively searching for swatches, the Ulta site doesn't have half the shades listed.Â  I will have to actually travel to one (both about 50 miles away in separate directions) and see what's actually there.Â  I am looking for Grey-t to Be Here.Â  It's not listed at all on the Ulta page but possibly because it's an older shade.


 I'm adding that to my list to check! The store that carries this line is my main grocery store, so I should end up there in the next few days since I always seem to end up there within the next few days of any given day.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm adding that to my list to check! The store that carries this line is my main grocery store, so I should end up there in the next few days since I always seem to end up there within the next few days of any given day.
Awesome thanks!


----------



## Sumayyah

OPI's Light My Sapphire! I didn't think I'd love this polish as much as I do but it looks great!


----------



## lissa1307

aren't the hubby's awesome...i pulled out my polish tonight to repaint after major chippage, hubby grabbed it from me and went to work giving me a lovely fuschia-istic bondi mani


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
I have been wearing solid colors.  I may have to learn to do this though.  I love it!

Thank you very much! It's super easy, one of the best simple nail art designs to do.


----------



## Marj B

Is anybody near a Big Lots that has the China Glaze crackle polish? It's only $1.80 but it hasn't hit the shelves in our Big Lots. I'm checking again tomorrow.

Wondering if Donna has found her perfect red yet. I checked at Walmart and they have Revlon Red. I'm thinking it's a classic that will be, or should be, around forever!

Paint On ladies and gentleman!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anybody near a Big Lots that has the China Glaze crackle polish? It's only $1.80 but it hasn't hit the shelves in our Big Lots. I'm checking again tomorrow.

Wondering if Donna has found her perfect red yet. I checked at Walmart and they have Revlon Red. I'm thinking it's a classic that will be, or should be, around forever!

Paint On ladies and gentleman!
My Big Lots has a ton of them.  I only bought the aqua one so far.


----------



## lochnessie

> Is anybody near a Big Lots that has the China Glaze crackle polish? It's only $1.80 but it hasn't hit the shelves in our Big Lots. I'm checking again tomorrow. Wondering if Donna has found her perfect red yet. I checked at Walmart and they have Revlon Red. I'm thinking it's a classic that will be, or should be, around forever! Paint On ladies and gentleman!


 Both of my local big lots have had them for awhile, too - at least the purple one. I picked it up about a month ago.


----------



## Christa W

Since I live in Florida and it's still in the 90's it's hard to get behind any shade for fall despite how much I love them all. (that rhymes)  My toes are Plastic Flamingo from the Spoiled line!  I am, however, feeling the color gray.  Maybe it's because it's so cloudy today.  This is Hit Polish in Green Kryptonite over China Glaze Pelican Gray.  I only did one coat over all but my pointer finger which I did 2 coats of the Pelican Gray before I realized how much darker the Green Kryptonite shade was.  I think it would be more of a match to China Glaze Recycle than the Pelican Gray.  I don't own Recyle yet however which is something I will be correcting shortly!  I realized other than a Rimmel 60 sec polish I don't have many darker grays that are cremes.  My nails are getting super long and I should really do some nail art with them but I can't stop wearing glitters.


----------



## Marj B

How pretty! I really like this.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I live in Florida and it's still in the 90's it's hard to get behind any shade for fall despite how much I love them all. (that rhymes)  My toes are Plastic Flamingo from the Spoiled line!  I am, however, feeling the color gray.  Maybe it's because it's so cloudy today.  This is Hit Polish in Green Kryptonite over China Glaze Pelican Gray.  I only did one coat over all but my pointer finger which I did 2 coats of the Pelican Gray before I realized how much darker the Green Kryptonite shade was.  I think it would be more of a match to China Glaze Recycle than the Pelican Gray.  I don't own Recyle yet however which is something I will be correcting shortly!  I realized other than a Rimmel 60 sec polish I don't have many darker grays that are cremes.  My nails are getting super long and I should really do some nail art with them but I can't stop wearing glitters.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I live in Florida and it's still in the 90's it's hard to get behind any shade for fall despite how much I love them all. (that rhymes)  My toes are Plastic Flamingo from the Spoiled line!  I am, however, feeling the color gray.  Maybe it's because it's so cloudy today.  This is Hit Polish in Green Kryptonite over China Glaze Pelican Gray.  I only did one coat over all but my pointer finger which I did 2 coats of the Pelican Gray before I realized how much darker the Green Kryptonite shade was.  I think it would be more of a match to China Glaze Recycle than the Pelican Gray.  I don't own Recyle yet however which is something I will be correcting shortly!  I realized other than a Rimmel 60 sec polish I don't have many darker grays that are cremes.  My nails are getting super long and I should really do some nail art with them but I can't stop wearing glitters. 




another FL girl here, so yea..nasty day but still feels like summer, and i'm still doing the brights too...when i'm not lusting all the greys ...lol


----------



## Sunflowercake

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has to be one of my favorite manis of all time, JUST because I absolutely adore leopard print and teal shades



  I seriously may break down in tears when I have to take it off LOL!




I am not an animal print fan myself but this is cute! I love blues and teal


----------



## mashuuzu

Zoya polish in the shade "Mason." I got it in my Ipsy bag and I'm loving it!


----------



## DonnaD

I'm not a big fan of crackles and I never manage to actually get into Big Lots since it's right next door to Home Goods and I love Home Goods so much I want to live there forever.

I haven't gone anywhere to search for reds and I'm on strict no online shopping orders per Mr. Donna.  He's mean and horrible and I told him I was gonna have to report him for emotional abuse.  He apparently doesn't care that I'm being emotionally abused and told me to get a second job.  Can you believe it?!

And while I'm not a big over-sharer and rarely discuss personal things online, I'm in the middle of a freak-out because I'm losing my hair in huge quantities to the point that I've got bald spots.  I'm thinking thyroid so I'm going to the doctor tomorrow.  I'm really, really, really stressed out over this and it's all I can think about right now.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anybody near a Big Lots that has the China Glaze crackle polish? It's only $1.80 but it hasn't hit the shelves in our Big Lots. I'm checking again tomorrow.

Wondering if Donna has found her perfect red yet. I checked at Walmart and they have Revlon Red. I'm thinking it's a classic that will be, or should be, around forever!

Paint On ladies and gentleman!


----------



## DonnaD

I love these in this colour scheme so much!  There's something about the extra sparkle that makes leopard spots so much better.  I was never a big fan of leopard print until I did my own sparkly leopard print for the challenge.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has to be one of my favorite manis of all time, JUST because I absolutely adore leopard print and teal shades



  I seriously may break down in tears when I have to take it off LOL!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
oh my goodness!!! hugs and good health wishes!!!


----------



## luckyme502

I'm so sorry, Donna. I'll pray for you.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm not a big fan of crackles and I never manage to actually get into Big Lots since it's right next door to Home Goods and I love Home Goods so much I want to live there forever.

I haven't gone anywhere to search for reds and I'm on strict no online shopping orders per Mr. Donna.  He's mean and horrible and I told him I was gonna have to report him for emotional abuse.  He apparently doesn't care that I'm being emotionally abused and told me to get a second job.  Can you believe it?!

And while I'm not a big over-sharer and rarely discuss personal things online, I'm in the middle of a freak-out because I'm losing my hair in huge quantities to the point that I've got bald spots.  I'm thinking thyroid so I'm going to the doctor tomorrow.  I'm really, really, really stressed out over this and it's all I can think about right now.
I told my boyfriend I was getting a second job working at Sally's and he saw right through that one.  If I had a closer Ulta I would apply there.  I considered applying to be a Bondi customer service rep 3rd shift answering questions via chat .  I kind of do that for a living on the phones now so I thought that would be a perfect fit only I need my sleep!!! 

I go into Big Lots enough for about 10 people.  I have found some incredible polish deals but it seems hit or miss.  Until like 2 weeks ago it's been the same Elf polishes and Simple Pleasures gift sets.


----------



## DonnaD

Maybe one of you can help me here.  I won a pretty big haul of China Glaze polishes from somewhere....neither the email nor package had any identifiers as to where this possible came from.  I tried to reply back to the email and it bounced.  It  came back to me as unknown address.  The header said, "You've won the China Glaze portion of our raffle!"  The email itself simply says, "Congratulations!  You've won!  Please be on the lookout for prize to be delivered via FedEx within 10 business days."  It didn't even describe what I'd won other than the China Glaze part in the header so I thought it was spam.

Does anyone know who was giving away two China Glaze Ombre kits as well as several other polishes?  I feel kind of guilty that I can't go comment on or thank whomever this came from.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe one of you can help me here.  I won a pretty big haul of China Glaze polishes from somewhere....neither the email nor package had any identifiers as to where this possible came from.  I tried to reply back to the email and it bounced.  It  came back to me as unknown address.  The header said, "You've won the China Glaze portion of our raffle!"  The email itself simply says, "Congratulations!  You've won!  Please be on the lookout for prize to be delivered via FedEx within 10 business days."  It didn't even describe what I'd won other than the China Glaze part in the header so I thought it was spam.

Does anyone know who was giving away two China Glaze Ombre kits as well as several other polishes?  I feel kind of guilty that I can't go comment on or thank whomever this came from.
No clue, but that sounds like an awesome prize!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No clue, but that sounds like an awesome prize!
It was a totally awesome nail day for me!  I also got a couple of polishes that I had ordered as well.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try out a dark blue that looked like a jelly.

It was for a Ghost theme, so I stamped a ghost (didn't want to cover the blue) and did a ghost glitter using a jelly sandwich. I really like the way the glitter shows through the blue. The light catches just enough for a bit of holo shine in blue and green. (The glitter is actually gold and silver.)




What a great mani! I love the ghostly glitter too - what a fun explanation for the idea; and it's really nice that the blue isn't covered.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly - Orly Platinum





Ooh, lovely! I really like this kind of look; and it really highlights your great nails.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







I hadn't cleaned it up yet, pardon the mess. Glad I didn't wait to take the picture, cause I already freaking chipped part of one nail (In the middle...ugh) 





Ooh! It looks like you discovered a diamond-studded cave only to have lava make its way there and start to encroach! Retreat! The look is so good for October.


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Donna, stress will make hair come out in clumps like that. I went through a period of losing hair during peri-menopause. I used to have a head full of shiny thick hair. No more. It's normal everywhere except right at the top front where I overprocessed in earlier years. After all kinds of tests and medication changes, nothing stopped it. My son would get so grossed out taking a shower after me and removing all the hair from the drain. It finally stopped when I reached the other side of menopause. But with you going to school, too, my bet is on stress for you! My thoughts will be with you tomorrow!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love OPI.  I'll check those out.. I was saying I had hardly any reds but by the time I'm done here, I'll have more than I really should.

On a different note, wtf is with my luck?!  I broke the pinky nail on my left hand last week and now I just broke the one on my right hand!  This better be the last one.
I'm just glad you know what to do about it! If it was me, it would be one short nail while it catches up to the others or all of them short again. I'm happy we'll still be seeing your beautiful nails regardless.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I live in Florida and it's still in the 90's it's hard to get behind any shade for fall despite how much I love them all. (that rhymes)  My toes are Plastic Flamingo from the Spoiled line!  I am, however, feeling the color gray.  Maybe it's because it's so cloudy today.  This is Hit Polish in Green Kryptonite over China Glaze Pelican Gray.  I only did one coat over all but my pointer finger which I did 2 coats of the Pelican Gray before I realized how much darker the Green Kryptonite shade was.  I think it would be more of a match to China Glaze Recycle than the Pelican Gray.  I don't own Recyle yet however which is something I will be correcting shortly!  I realized other than a Rimmel 60 sec polish I don't have many darker grays that are cremes.  My nails are getting super long and I should really do some nail art with them but I can't stop wearing glitters. 




Christa, this is my fave of your glitter series so far. It's just such an interesting combo, with the muted nature of the grey combined with Green Glitter! Super! I like both one layer and two.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  another FL girl here, so yea..nasty day but still feels like summer, and i'm still doing the brights too...when i'm not lusting all the greys ...lol
I wish I was in FL too! Here I pulled out the hat and gloves already.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe one of you can help me here.  I won a pretty big haul of China Glaze polishes from somewhere....neither the email nor package had any identifiers as to where this possible came from.  I tried to reply back to the email and it bounced.  It  came back to me as unknown address.  The header said, "You've won the China Glaze portion of our raffle!"  The email itself simply says, "Congratulations!  You've won!  Please be on the lookout for prize to be delivered via FedEx within 10 business days."  It didn't even describe what I'd won other than the China Glaze part in the header so I thought it was spam.

Does anyone know who was giving away two China Glaze Ombre kits as well as several other polishes?  I feel kind of guilty that I can't go comment on or thank whomever this came from.
I'm happy for you Donna. That's great news to distract from the not-so-fun health stuff. I hope that you get that sorted out soon! Hugs from here!


----------



## Monika1

Here are some more red shots for Donna. The majority is Bondi Horny Mistress. One nail on each hand is the shimmery Nubar Rosso, and one ring finger is Bondi Strawberry fields just for comparison.  Rosso is less orange than I thought, and looks good with HM!

 

           


 

I like the criss-cross pattern with the smaller roses, so would consider using that again, but this was just too much! It looks like the stamper exploded, but I did it! eep! Looking at my thumbs you can see that the Pueen plates are a bit narrow, but they work reasonably for the rest.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are some more red shots for Donna. The majority is Bondi Horny Mistress. One nail on each hand is the shimmery Nubar Rosso, and one ring finger is Bondi Strawberry fields just for comparison.  Rosso is less orange than I thought, and looks good with HM!

 

           


 

I like the criss-cross pattern with the smaller roses, so would consider using that again, but this was just too much! It looks like the stamper exploded, but I did it! eep! Looking at my thumbs you can see that the Pueen plates are a bit narrow, but they work reasonably for the rest.



     


Is the stamp with the lace and flowers all one stamp?  If so what plate?


----------



## DonnaD

That's gorgeous!  Not the red I'm looking for though.  I think what I want is Ruby Slippers without the glitter....

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are some more red shots for Donna. The majority is Bondi Horny Mistress. One nail on each hand is the shimmery Nubar Rosso, and one ring finger is Bondi Strawberry fields just for comparison.  Rosso is less orange than I thought, and looks good with HM!

 

           


 

I like the criss-cross pattern with the smaller roses, so would consider using that again, but this was just too much! It looks like the stamper exploded, but I did it! eep! Looking at my thumbs you can see that the Pueen plates are a bit narrow, but they work reasonably for the rest.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh! It looks like you discovered a diamond-studded cave only to have lava make its way there and start to encroach! Retreat! The look is so good for October.
haha! Loved that scenario!

Yeah, I was hoping the crackle (First time I've ever used it!) would make a good halloweeny look with the orange  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
That's gorgeous!  Not the red I'm looking for though.  I think what I want is Ruby Slippers without the glitter....
Now you have me fixated on my reds!!!  Have you seen Challenge Red-y from the Nicole by OPI Special K deal?  Is that close?  I have 3 similar to it and some that are a bit brighter.


----------



## wrkreads

More reds for @DonnaD:

Wet n' Wild in Jezebel and Red Red - ignore the mess on these, they're old pictures from before I learned to clean up.


----------



## Jessismith

Why thank you!



> Ooh, lovely! I really like this kind of look; and it really highlights your great nails.


----------



## Jessismith

Donna, Hope all goes well tomorrow and the issue has a simple solution.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

I just ordered the Special K 3 pk courtesy of @Parasoul who sent me a pile of codes



  so when it gets here, I'll see if that's the one.  This search for the perfect red might take a while lol.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now you have me fixated on my reds!!!  Have you seen Challenge Red-y from the Nicole by OPI Special K deal?  Is that close?  I have 3 similar to it and some that are a bit brighter.

Is that the same colour in both pics with one being matte?

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More reds for @DonnaD:

Wet n' Wild in Jezebel and Red Red - ignore the mess on these, they're old pictures from before I learned to clean up.









Thanks so much, Jessi.  Me too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Donna, Hope all goes well tomorrow and the issue has a simple solution.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just ordered the Special K 3 pk courtesy of @Parasoul who sent me a pile of codes



  so when it gets here, I'll see if that's the one.  This search for the perfect red might take a while lol.
Oooh yay!  Shipping didn't take the full 6 weeks for me. And what a fun search it is!!


----------



## angismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oooh yay!  Shipping didn't take the full 6 weeks for me. And what a fun search it is!!
Donna, have you checked out all of Deborah Lippann's reds? She has several current ones, but my favorite (and my husband's) is Through The Fire. I saw someone post a swatch of it, but it looks different than that on my cool skin. I think her newest one is Red Silk Boxers.


----------



## DonnaD

CG Manhunt with a couple of Madison Street Beauty blues and CG frostbite plastic wrap style featuring my new gel pinky.  Sorry for the horrible picture.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *angismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Donna, have you checked out all of Deborah Lippann's reds? She has several current ones, but my favorite (and my husband's) is Through The Fire. I saw someone post a swatch of it, but it looks different than that on my cool skin. I think her newest one is Red Silk Boxers.
It offends me to spend $20 on a polish.  I only own 2 that I got on sale for $10 each  I don't even bother to look at those polishes because of the cost...unless I hear of a sale, of course.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is the stamp with the lace and flowers all one stamp?  If so what plate?
Yes, Christa - the lace and flowers on three of my nails is from a single image that has both the flowers (and notice the heart detail) and the background lace.  The plate is Pueen27, and it has three such images: the one I used, one with lace and roses only, and one with lace and hearts only. For the other two, the lace is interlocking 'squashed hexagons' rather than  the criss-cross lines. The other two flower patterns were from Pueen 22. Pueen14 has a similar rose that is a single smaller image. I considered trying them all in this mani, but it's cluttered enough as-is.. I'll call it a 'sampler'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Thank-you! I'm glad I did that since now I know Rosso and HM can work together for me in the future. I guess swatching really does have it's place! I haven't gotten into a habit of doing swatches or swatch sticks though, and probably won't, realistically...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, Christa - the lace and flowers on three of my nails is from a single image that has both the flowers (and notice the heart detail) and the background lace.  The plate is Pueen27, and it has three such images: the one I used, one with lace and roses only, and one with lace and hearts only. For the other two, the lace is interlocking 'squashed hexagons' rather than  the criss-cross lines. The other two flower patterns were from Pueen 22. Pueen14 has a similar rose that is a single smaller image. I considered trying them all in this mani, but it's cluttered enough as-is.. I'll call it a 'sampler'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I thought I had seen that before in a review but yours looked so much cooler.  I am going to bump the Pueen plates up to the top of my wishlist!  I really enjoyed them all. 

That's the "Love Elements" one right?


----------



## JennG315

Quote:Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  








Quote:Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Quote:Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


All the Manicures I've seen in this thread are completely GORGEOUS. I TOTALLY LOVE THESE MANIS' 




 

What I'm wearing today is a simple coat of "Fox Hunt" from the Ruffian collection that was given out on last month's Birchbox.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More reds for @DonnaD:

Wet n' Wild in Jezebel and Red Red - ignore the mess on these, they're old pictures from before I learned to clean up.








These are great to see, though! That second one with the hearts is soooo cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  CG Manhunt with a couple of Madison Street Beauty blues and CG frostbite plastic wrap style featuring my new gel pinky.  Sorry for the horrible picture.




Amazing! Have I mentioned that I luv, luv, luv blue?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to try that saran wrap thing - I'll put it on the 'list'.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All the Manicures I've seen in this thread are completely GORGEOUS. I TOTALLY LOVE THESE MANIS' 



 

What I'm wearing today is a simple coat of "Fox Hunt" from the Ruffian collection that was given out on last month's Birchbox.




Thank-you! Ruffian looks gorgeous too, and the photo is beautifully done! Do you have two accent nails or is it just the way the light is hitting them?


----------



## JennG315

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you! Ruffian looks gorgeous too, and the photo is beautifully done! Do you have two accent nails or is it just the way the light is hitting them?
Yes you caught me! lmao I do have two accent nails. I should've mentioned it but I really thought it wasn't so noticeable so thank you for acknowledging it 



 I used "Sunkiss" from L.A. Colors. I just passed a simple coat over the Fox Hunt on those 2 nails.





​


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  CG Manhunt with a couple of Madison Street Beauty blues and CG frostbite plastic wrap style featuring my new gel pinky.  Sorry for the horrible picture.




Pretty, I love blues! You are so lucky..I will never get enough points at Kellogg's for even one. They quit selling the OPI marked boxes here and I have 2 codes entered. Boo hoo!

Is your hair coming out in circle pattern? They call that alopecia areata which means circular hair loss. Stress seems to cause it. I had it 2 times and my step daughter has had it. If it is this, sorry, but there is nothing to be done. You just have to wait for it to stop and regrow. You can keep changing your hairstyle to accomodate the bald spots or get a nice wig.


----------



## hiheather

Every once in a while I will crave some pepto pink nails, today was one of those days. This pink is the number one favorite in my whole collection, the formula is amazing, the brush is amazing, and the color is amazing of course. Ironically it was my first OPI, and still the most used. OPI - I Think In Pink Pure Ice - Beware topped with OPI - Save Me Also fitting as it was a breast cancer release.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Totally off topic for this thread...not that we stay on topic here or anything lol...but I just want to vent.  I know what the rules are but I'm not sure if I'm breaking any with this post...if I am, I'm sorry.

I left a pretty nasty comment on a blog that I actually love.  She's hawking Nail Art Society and I think they are the biggest rip-off ever.  You'll never hear me complain about how much my addiction costs.  I'm in for about $100 in box subscriptions each month on top of the who knows how much I spend on polish and stuff and I feel each of them is worth it.  NAS, however, sold a bunch of cheap decals, studs and other, as I call it, "nail junk, for $19.95.  I subscribed for 2 months at a rate of $9.95.  I got one box that had 10 orange slices, some caviar beads, fabric flower decals, a few plastic roses and a pack of stick on nail polish strip thingies.  The second box was only slightly better, a roll of nail tape, nail glue, a pack of plastic bows and a set of the Kiss nail art stripers.  I can get them for $7ish at CVS and the other couple of things couldn't have cost more than a buck but at least that one was in the general vicinity of $9.95.

Anyway, I just didn't think it was worth it, plus they kept double billing me so I finally, after actually sending a really nasty email, got them to stop charging me and cancel my account.  Then they went away sending emails that they were coming back better than ever.

Yeah.  No.  Now they charge $14.95 for the exact same junk plus one Jessica polish.  To me, it's just a huge rip-off.  I have a shoebox filled with "nail junk" that I bought on ebay for less than $25.  I do not kid.  If you don't mind waiting, you can get a truckton of nail junk from China with free shipping.

Some day I will learn to keep my mouth shut but today wasn't the day.  As I said, I left a comment just relating to the blogger that it offends me that she would use her popularity to try to get people to spend their hard earned money on that junk.  She didn't reply to me, but I got an email from NAS offering to comp me their latest kit, which consists of a black Jessica polish and a few packs of coloured nail studs/discs, and to give them ideas for how to improve their service.

I am so stinking annoyed by this, it's not even funny.   I read a lot of blogs and I do not begrudge anyone a living off of their blog.  I say more power to you if you can get companies to send you stuff to review and/or pay you for your time.  I'm glad that when they've worked so hard to make their blog, pictures and nail art the best it can be, they should be rewarded.  I always take paid/comped items reviews with a grain of salt...except for a couple of bloggers who seem more like they are doing it so you can make a good decision, not so much to suck up to an advertiser.  

I don't know what makes me angrier...a blogger hawking a substandard product for compensation or the company offering the substandard item.  I think maybe it's the blogger...people come to trust bloggers for their opinions and it just seems like such an abuse of trust to me.

Meh.  Someone please take away my new laptop.  I'm not doing myself any favours with my big, fat mouth tonight.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I stayed far, far away from Nail Art Society from the start....First of all, that 'business' is run by some of the same people who started 'The Look Bag' beauty sub, now out of business. It was 'Pink Package' before it was Nail Art Society...Pink Package was supposed to be a monthly 'PMS' box I think, with 'discreet tampon delivery', you know, because buying tampons at a store is too embarrassing, they said. Then they closed down PP after like a month, and started NAS....and stole a ton of blogger nail pics and used them on their site without permission. The whole thing is just weird....when NAS goes under, they'll probably come back as something else.


----------



## DonnaD

@Scooby Dynamite I'm really offended by the offer of a comped kit and request for my "ideas."  Do they think giving me their junk for free is going to win me over?  I will not take them up on their offer but the email is sitting in my inbox and, in the mood I'm in tonight, I'm fighting the urge to reply with my idea on how they can offer a better product.  My idea might not be one they want, you know?

Ugh.  

I had no idea about all of the other iterations of their company.  They're just trying to jump on the sub box bandwagon in order to make a quick buck without actually trying to make something people might find worthwhile.


----------



## Jessismith

Great color and finish! -- oops, quote didn't attach. That was to Donna's blue Saran mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Great color and finish!

-- oops, quote didn't attach. That was to Donna's blue Saran mani




Thank you!  It's very subtle in person...and my picture really sucked this time.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty, I love blues! You are so lucky..I will never get enough points at Kellogg's for even one. They quit selling the OPI marked boxes here and I have 2 codes entered. Boo hoo!
I have a Winn Dixie by me that has the codes all over the breakfast bar things and they were on sale for 2.50 each or something.  I am still forcing my boyfriend to eat the 4 boxes of them I bought to make my total but they are out there.  If I see any on any cereal I will be sure to buy them.  I know there is at least 1 other person collecting them.  The promotion doesn't stop until 03/2014 or until supplies run out so there may still be a chance for you yet.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, I am still wearing the Ruffian Fox Hunt I posted yesterday. Why? Because this is quite literally the first time I've ever had a polish last an entire day without even a single chip! I'm super hard on my hands and usually they are all chipped by the end of day 1, and half gone by day 2 if it lasts that long! I used my usual base and top coat (just Sally Hansen, nothing special) and I've not a single chip! I'm ridiculously impressed...and I need ALL THE RUFFIAN POLISHES NOW. If I'd known it'd last this well, I'd have done a neater job painting...




Wow that's good to hear, I want that color! Looks great on you.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, I had a remover spillage disaster last evening, so I had to redo my nails

I went for dots(after seeing all the cute dottie manis lately I was inspired)

I used finger paints warhol wannabe, sinful colors snow me white, essie naughty nautical and play date, and orly purple crush




Love the dots!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

H&amp;M Moonlight with Orly Spazmatic. I could spend all day taking pictures of this and never really capture the true color and depth of sparkle



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *GoDawgs* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  DL Through the Fire (not my nails)




Pretty color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep valerie and dahlia from october rebel set








Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This has to be one of my favorite manis of all time, JUST because I absolutely adore leopard print and teal shades




  I seriously may break down in tears when I have to take it off LOL!




I love the color combo, so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try out a dark blue that looked like a jelly.

It was for a Ghost theme, so I stamped a ghost (didn't want to cover the blue) and did a ghost glitter using a jelly sandwich. I really like the way the glitter shows through the blue. The light catches just enough for a bit of holo shine in blue and green. (The glitter is actually gold and silver.)




Love that blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly - Orly Platinum





Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







I hadn't cleaned it up yet, pardon the mess. Glad I didn't wait to take the picture, cause I already freaking chipped part of one nail (In the middle...ugh) 




pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze Drive In.  I'm on the hunt for the perfect red.  I bought 5 different China Glaze reds the other day.  I've had Drive In for a long time.  I like it but it's orange-y red and not the perfect red in my visions.




Not sure if you're anti-OPI or not, but I can recommend my two favorite reds byt them: Chick Flick CHerry and An Affair in Red Square.  CFC is a great basic red that leans toward the blue side and AAIRS has shimmery glam to it.  Mr. Disco always love my toes in it!  I call it my Superhero Red.

Sally Hansen also makes a great one called Honeymoon Red that's closer to a true red.

Hope that helps!

SH Honeymoon red is my favorite red! its a very flattering color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  aren't the hubby's awesome...i pulled out my polish tonight to repaint after major chippage, hubby grabbed it from me and went to work giving me a lovely fuschia-istic bondi mani 




That's so sweet!


----------



## Jessismith

That's one hot red!



> Pretty color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since I live in Florida and it's still in the 90's it's hard to get behind any shade for fall despite how much I love them all. (that rhymes)  My toes are Plastic Flamingo from the Spoiled line!  I am, however, feeling the color gray.  Maybe it's because it's so cloudy today.  This is Hit Polish in Green Kryptonite over China Glaze Pelican Gray.  I only did one coat over all but my pointer finger which I did 2 coats of the Pelican Gray before I realized how much darker the Green Kryptonite shade was.  I think it would be more of a match to China Glaze Recycle than the Pelican Gray.  I don't own Recyle yet however which is something I will be correcting shortly!  I realized other than a Rimmel 60 sec polish I don't have many darker grays that are cremes.  My nails are getting super long and I should really do some nail art with them but I can't stop wearing glitters.




Love that combo!


----------



## Sunflowercake

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Every once in a while I will crave some pepto pink nails, today was one of those days. This pink is the number one favorite in my whole collection, the formula is amazing, the brush is amazing, and the color is amazing of course. Ironically it was my first OPI, and still the most used.

OPI - I Think In Pink
Pure Ice - Beware topped with OPI - Save Me

Also fitting as it was a breast cancer release.











Love the pink. Especially fitting this month for actually many causes!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not a big fan of crackles and I never manage to actually get into Big Lots since it's right next door to Home Goods and I love Home Goods so much I want to live there forever.

I haven't gone anywhere to search for reds and I'm on strict no online shopping orders per Mr. Donna.  He's mean and horrible and I told him I was gonna have to report him for emotional abuse.  He apparently doesn't care that I'm being emotionally abused and told me to get a second job.  Can you believe it?!

And while I'm not a big over-sharer and rarely discuss personal things online, I'm in the middle of a freak-out because I'm losing my hair in huge quantities to the point that I've got bald spots.  I'm thinking thyroid so I'm going to the doctor tomorrow.  I'm really, really, really stressed out over this and it's all I can think about right now.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is anybody near a Big Lots that has the China Glaze crackle polish? It's only $1.80 but it hasn't hit the shelves in our Big Lots. I'm checking again tomorrow.

Wondering if Donna has found her perfect red yet. I checked at Walmart and they have Revlon Red. I'm thinking it's a classic that will be, or should be, around forever!

Paint On ladies and gentleman!
Sorry to hear that, hope its nothing serious and that you are able to get some answers.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I have a Winn Dixie by me that has the codes all over the breakfast bar things and they were on sale for 2.50 each or something.Â  I am still forcing my boyfriend to eat the 4 boxes of them I bought to make my total but they are out there.Â  If I see any on any cereal I will be sure to buy them.Â  I know there is at least 1 other person collecting them.Â  The promotion doesn't stop until 03/2014 or until supplies run out so there may still be a chance for you yet.


 Waves hand in the air.... That would be me!!! Lol


----------



## acostakk

From the Maybelline "Vintage Leather" collection, Red Relic and Classic Camel Without top coat:



With top coat:


----------



## OiiO

I've been walking around with bare nails for a few days, and finally painted them with Bondi Central Park Blossom.


----------



## wrkreads

> I've been walking around with bare nails for a few days, and finally painted them with Bondi Central Park Blossom.


 That's a very pretty shade.


----------



## wrkreads

I did a 4 shade purple gradient today. One of the few gradients I've done that I like. And yes, I did make it matte.


----------



## acostakk

> I did a 4 shade purple gradient today. One of the few gradients I've done that I like. And yes, I did make it matte.


 That's beautiful.


----------



## acostakk

> I've been walking around with bare nails for a few days, and finally painted them with Bondi Central Park Blossom.


 I love this color on you and on others. I think it would make me look like a corpse. Or like I have no fingernails. Sigh. I'll just admire it from afar.


----------



## luckyme502

> I did a 4 shade purple gradient today. One of the few gradients I've done that I like. And yes, I did make it matte.


 Very pretty. I love the gradient.


----------



## Last Contrast

Khaki Pastiche by Marrionaud.


----------



## NotTheMama

Two more polishes that begged to be worn together....Zoya Lotus and Hard Candy Party Central.



I really wish the pic did this justice, it's so sparkly with the glitter on top. And these two go together so well, like they were made for each other.


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze Life Preserver - loving this spiced pumpkin orange for all the fall holidays!


----------



## Jessismith

Gorgeous mani!



> I've been walking around with bare nails for a few days, and finally painted them with Bondi Central Park Blossom.


----------



## Jessismith

Love your gradient. Great color effects! Very pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I did a 4 shade purple gradient today. One of the few gradients I've done that I like. And yes, I did make it matte.


----------



## Momsgotmail

Sorry if this has already been posted, but does everyone here realize you can get a BONDI box for just $.99 when you use the code DONTWANTJULEP   ??? I got mine.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty color!
MMMM love this!!!!


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this has already been posted, but does everyone here realize you can get a BONDI box for just $.99 when you use the code DONTWANTJULEP   ??? I got mine.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
I got mine too! I've been wanting to try the Bondi box for awhile!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Sorry if this has already been posted, but does everyone here realize you can get a BONDI box for just $.99 when you use the code DONTWANTJULEPÂ Â  ??? I got mine.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Wait, what? Where???


----------



## Sunflowercake

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wait, what? Where???
First box $0.99 and then every box after that 19.99.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's a very pretty shade.


Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love this color on you and on others. I think it would make me look like a corpse. Or like I have no fingernails. Sigh. I'll just admire it from afar.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gorgeous mani!

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did a 4 shade purple gradient today. One of the few gradients I've done that I like. And yes, I did make it matte.



Wow...I think that's the smoothest gradient I've seen, I love it!


----------



## Sunflowercake

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did a 4 shade purple gradient today. One of the few gradients I've done that I like. And yes, I did make it matte.



Looks great!


----------



## birdiebijou

Had some Sally Hansen Insta-Gel polish strips sitting around and finally decided to give them a whirl. It took forever but happy with how they turned out.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I remembered late last night that I needed to redo my nails because they were chipping and had major tip wear etc...so I took off my previous mani and just did a glitter one since they go on the quickest and also dry the fastest and I wanted to get to bed. No base coat, and it's 1 coat of Julep Carly topped with 1 coat of OPI Polka.com and sealed with 1 coat of SV.


----------



## madeupMegan

Julep Amber

Love how fast this dries!


----------



## wrkreads

> Wow...I think that's the smoothest gradient I've seen, I love it!


 Thanks! This is the first I ever liked how a gradient turned out. Practice makes perfect! And apparently using 4 colours instead of 3 works better.


----------



## wrkreads

> Julep Amber Love how fast this dries!


 Very pretty. Is it textured or just looks that way?


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Amber

Love how fast this dries!
What a lovely color!


----------



## DonnaD

It is very annoying that your nails still look thin.  If I did 7 coats, I'd look like I had peanuts stuck on my fingers!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been walking around with bare nails for a few days, and finally painted them with Bondi Central Park Blossom.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
If it makes you feel any better, my nails are normally like paper thin and bend with the smallest push. I mean, they can seriously bend all the way backwards if I hit my finger hard enough!

I would much rather have your nails, Donna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're nice, thick and healthy!


----------



## jessrose18

Birthday Mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep missy, paris, reiko


----------



## DonnaD

It's just weird how thick my nails are.  I broke my pinky nail and put on a tip and gel and it's thinner than my other nails.  I'm a freak of nature.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If it makes you feel any better, my nails are normally like paper thin and bend with the smallest push. I mean, they can seriously bend all the way backwards if I hit my finger hard enough!

I would much rather have your nails, Donna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're nice, thick and healthy!


----------



## DonnaD

Happy birthday!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birthday Mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep missy, paris, reiko


----------



## Christa W

I finally got my pretty little claws on a bottle Royal Icing from the Sally Hansen Sugar Coat line.  This is 2 coats over 2 coats of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Blue-Away.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my pretty little claws on a bottle Royal Icing from the Sally Hansen Sugar Coat line.  This is 2 coats over 2 coats of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Blue-Away.




I passed up the sugar coats.  Ima gonna have to grab that up now.  You must think I'm made of money the way you taunt me  with polish!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I passed up the sugar coats.  Ima gonna have to grab that up now.  You must think I'm made of money the way you taunt me  with polish!
I only have 3 total from this line including this one and it's worth getting.  I layered it over the Nicole by OPI color Khloe Had a Little Lam Lam (stupid name, pretty teal shade) just to see what it would look like and it was awesome.  It's got a pink shimmer that's so awesome.  It's way better than any picture could capture.


----------



## smiletorismile

Zoya in Mason.

I could not get a super good pic of this, it is so shiny. The color is really pretty, but I'm just not in love with it. Which is weird since I'm usually head over heels in love with all Zoya polish.


----------



## Jessismith

Very pretty color!



> Julep Amber Love how fast this dries!


 Happy Birthday! You have got a party right on your nails!! Awesome  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Birthday Mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep missy, paris, reiko


 What a beautiful icy blue!


> I finally got my pretty little claws on a bottle Royal Icing from the Sally Hansen Sugar Coat line.Â  This is 2 coats over 2 coats of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Blue-Away.


----------



## Jessismith

Great color!



> Zoya in Mason. I could not get a super good pic of this, it is so shiny. The color is really pretty, but I'm just not in love with it. Which is weird since I'm usually head over heels in love with all Zoya polish.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birthday Mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep missy, paris, reiko








Love it! Happy bday!

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Very pretty. Is it textured or just looks that way?
It's a matte (or suede textured), it should be mostly smooth, but I always get some bald spots so have to pat it on there, hence the dips


----------



## tasertag

Color blocking with Essie Wicked and Julep Matte topcoat. First attempt at tape art! Sorry for the bad lighting it's a little hard to see the contrast.


----------



## Jessismith

Looks awesome on your nails.



> Color blocking with Essie Wicked and Julep Matte topcoat. First attempt at tape art! Sorry for the bad lighting it's a little hard to see the contrast.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No clue, but that sounds like an awesome prize!
It was a totally awesome nail day for me!  I also got a couple of polishes that I had ordered as well.





Congrats on winning the contest, those are beautiful polishes!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  another FL girl here, so yea..nasty day but still feels like summer, and i'm still doing the brights too...when i'm not lusting all the greys ...lol
I wish I was in FL too! Here I pulled out the hat and gloves already.  



 





We had snow on Saturday and today its in the 60s.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are some more red shots for Donna. The majority is Bondi Horny Mistress. One nail on each hand is the shimmery Nubar Rosso, and one ring finger is Bondi Strawberry fields just for comparison.  Rosso is less orange than I thought, and looks good with HM!

 

           


 

I like the criss-cross pattern with the smaller roses, so would consider using that again, but this was just too much! It looks like the stamper exploded, but I did it! eep! Looking at my thumbs you can see that the Pueen plates are a bit narrow, but they work reasonably for the rest.



     


Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  More reds for @DonnaD:

Wet n' Wild in Jezebel and Red Red - ignore the mess on these, they're old pictures from before I learned to clean up.








So pretty the one with the heart is adorable!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  CG Manhunt with a couple of Madison Street Beauty blues and CG frostbite plastic wrap style featuring my new gel pinky.  Sorry for the horrible picture.




So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  








Quote:Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Quote:Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


All the Manicures I've seen in this thread are completely GORGEOUS. I TOTALLY LOVE THESE MANIS' 



 

What I'm wearing today is a simple coat of "Fox Hunt" from the Ruffian collection that was given out on last month's Birchbox.





So pretty!  I want that color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Every once in a while I will crave some pepto pink nails, today was one of those days. This pink is the number one favorite in my whole collection, the formula is amazing, the brush is amazing, and the color is amazing of course. Ironically it was my first OPI, and still the most used.

OPI - I Think In Pink
Pure Ice - Beware topped with OPI - Save Me

Also fitting as it was a breast cancer release.











So pretty!


----------



## Parasoul

> I just ordered the Special K 3 pk courtesy of @Parasoul who sent me a pile of codes so when it gets here, I'll see if that's the one. This search for the perfect red might take a while lol.


I'm glad I can contribute in your search! Haha. I hope they arrive quickly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Looks awesome on your nails.


 Thanks Jessismith!


----------



## Christa W

Mine was begging to be turned into a Winter Wonderland manicure, despite the temp outside being 90 degrees!! 

I included one blurry shot on purpose so you can see the pink sparkle too.  This is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped with a few different Bundle Monster images plates 323, H01, H02 and 407


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was begging to be turned into a Winter Wonderland manicure, despite the temp outside being 90 degrees!! 

I included one blurry shot on purpose so you can see the pink sparkle too.  This is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped with a few different Bundle Monster images plates 323, H01, H02 and 407








very very cute...i need more stamping stuff before winter so i can do cute things like this!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was begging to be turned into a Winter Wonderland manicure, despite the temp outside being 90 degrees!! 

I included one blurry shot on purpose so you can see the pink sparkle too.  This is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped with a few different Bundle Monster images plates 323, H01, H02 and 407








Very lovely mani, I even felt a little chill down my spine  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was begging to be turned into a Winter Wonderland manicure, despite the temp outside being 90 degrees!! 

I included one blurry shot on purpose so you can see the pink sparkle too.  This is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped with a few different Bundle Monster images plates 323, H01, H02 and 407








That is so pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

@DonnaD Beauty BRands has Deborah Lippman polishes on sale for $8.50 right now!!!!

http://www.beautybrands.com/category/brands/deborah+lippmann.do
Oh wow!  This is perfect for secret santa!!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was begging to be turned into a Winter Wonderland manicure, despite the temp outside being 90 degrees!! 

I included one blurry shot on purpose so you can see the pink sparkle too.  This is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped with a few different Bundle Monster images plates 323, H01, H02 and 407








So pretty!  But you don't get snow in FL!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you! Ruffian looks gorgeous too, and the photo is beautifully done! Do you have two accent nails or is it just the way the light is hitting them?
Yes you caught me! lmao I do have two accent nails. I should've mentioned it but I really thought it wasn't so noticeable so thank you for acknowledging it 




 I used "Sunkiss" from L.A. Colors. I just passed a simple coat over the Fox Hunt on those 2 nails.





​ That's a pretty color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

From the Maybelline "Vintage Leather" collection, Red Relic and Classic Camel
Without top coat:



With top coat:



Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been walking around with bare nails for a few days, and finally painted them with Bondi Central Park Blossom.




Classy &amp; cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did a 4 shade purple gradient today. One of the few gradients I've done that I like. And yes, I did make it matte.



I love the matte effect on this mani!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry if this has already been posted, but does everyone here realize you can get a BONDI box for just $.99 when you use the code DONTWANTJULEP   ??? I got mine.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
yea...i had canceled until after the holidays to try to save a little money....but i love bondi too much it was eating at me to go back...and with this code  how could i say no? lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yea...i had canceled until after the holidays to try to save a little money....but i love bondi too much it was eating at me to go back...and with this code  how could i say no? lol
I think it's pretty tacky though that they had to go there.  I want to try Bondi and have been turned off by this.  I thought the product should speak for itself.  I hear nothing but compliments for Bondi yet seriously mixed reviews on Julep.  There's a lot of bloggers who diss the Julep box.   Besides there is a ton of drama on Bondi's Facebook about not being able to ship out existing boxes but trashing the competition and then adding 700 new subscribers with this promo.  I haven't tried either brand but after this I don't think I want to.  I lost respect for Bondi after this.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Khaki Pastiche by Marrionaud.
Cute color!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's pretty tacky though that they had to go there.  I want to try Bondi and have been turned off by this.  I thought the product should speak for itself.  I hear nothing but compliments for Bondi yet seriously mixed reviews on Julep.  There's a lot of bloggers who diss the Julep box.   Besides there is a ton of drama on Bondi's Facebook about not being able to ship out existing boxes but trashing the competition and then adding 700 new subscribers with this promo.  I haven't tried either brand but after this I don't think I want to.  I lost respect for Bondi after this. 
I try to avoid the drama...i don't have a facebook account anymore and things like what im hearing is why. however i have to say this..i have had both boxes and bondi has the better formula and customer service by far, julep has much more selection. i really don't care what kind of battles they get into with each other, that is buisness and competition and not my problem. also by putting another company's name in any kind of add or promo you have to be able to back it up with your product because even bad publicity is publicity, and essentially this whole fiasco is giving julep free advertisment. i don't see it as anything more than burger king vs mcdonalds competing for customers, xbox vs playstation, pc vs mac(remember those commercials dissing pc's?)...but im sure i dont have all the info either, i got the box again because i like the polish. when i have had issues i've received help very quickly.I liked the friendly feel of the team they have and their service,but they are a new company and have issues to work through and while i didnt get september's box i heard the delay was because of subpar polish, i see that as a good reason to wait and i like the fact that they were honest about it and refunded the money for those who didnt want to wait and gave a nice promo to those that did. i think they will do fine once they get in their groove.yes they will lose customers due to this issue, and i'm sure there will be others, but i feel their polish does speak for itself, and is the reason people are waiting and dealing with the drama..*i* feel the formula is worth it, it works for me. julep on the otherhand, i can't speak much for, i didn't usually have problems with them and everything always arrived on time as ordered and very quickly, but i didn't have any blow my mind great experiences either.no wow moments. now it is a pain to get in contact with them when you need to and i did find their polish was not a good formula for me, might just be my body chemistry because others swear by it....i traded/gave away all but one glitter i had from them.it wasnt the box for me. but its all my humble little opinion. i'd just as soon buy the polish(bondi) if the same formula was available in WnW.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Two more polishes that begged to be worn together....Zoya Lotus and Hard Candy Party Central.





I really wish the pic did this justice, it's so sparkly with the glitter on top. And these two go together so well, like they were made for each other.
That combo is amazing!


----------



## DonnaD

Plus seriously, who didn't love the Mac vs PC commercials with the  hip dude and the bespectacled stuck in the past guy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PwiljBN5-8

Companies have been doing this for years so why is this even an issue?

Anyway, remember my rant about bloggers endorsing substandard products?  Well, all the "ladies" who attacked me for my comment on that blog all are NAS "renowned artists" or whatever they call them.  After I pointed that out, the post got deleted in it's entirety.  It would be kind of funny if it wasn't so unethical.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Life Preserver - loving this spiced pumpkin orange for all the fall holidays!





That's perfect for fall!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Plus seriously, who didn't love the Mac vs PC commercials with the  hip dude and the bespectacled stuck in the past guy? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1PwiljBN5-8

Companies have been doing this for years so why is this even an issue?

Anyway, remember my rant about bloggers endorsing substandard products?  Well, all the "ladies" who attacked me for my comment on that blog all are NAS "renowned artists" or whatever they call them.  After I pointed that out, the post got deleted in it's entirety.  It would be kind of funny if it wasn't so unethical.
I loved those commercials..i still hate mac...i love my pcs...even as cute as the mac guy is(LOL) didnt change my mind at all..all entertainment and buisness competition.


----------



## nikkimouse

my stripes mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I used Zoya in Evangeline and Hazel for the base colors and Zoya Storm on top.









work in progress photos:

stripes


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had some Sally Hansen Insta-Gel polish strips sitting around and finally decided to give them a whirl. It took forever but happy with how they turned out. 


Those are so cute!


----------



## eternalsnshine1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yea...i had canceled until after the holidays to try to save a little money....but i love bondi too much it was eating at me to go back...and with this code  how could i say no? lol


Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my stripes mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I used Zoya in Evangeline and Hazel for the base colors and Zoya Storm on top.









work in progress photos:

stripes











Very cute! I really like that Storm color, I NEED to order it


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I remembered late last night that I needed to redo my nails because they were chipping and had major tip wear etc...so I took off my previous mani and just did a glitter one since they go on the quickest and also dry the fastest and I wanted to get to bed. No base coat, and it's 1 coat of Julep Carly topped with 1 coat of OPI Polka.com and sealed with 1 coat of SV.
pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Amber

Love how fast this dries!
So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
If it makes you feel any better, my nails are normally like paper thin and bend with the smallest push. I mean, they can seriously bend all the way backwards if I hit my finger hard enough!

I would much rather have your nails, Donna  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're nice, thick and healthy!

Your nails sound like my nails, I live in constant fear of them breaking.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Birthday Mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Julep missy, paris, reiko








I love these colors together!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got my pretty little claws on a bottle Royal Icing from the Sally Hansen Sugar Coat line.  This is 2 coats over 2 coats of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Blue-Away.




Love it!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your nails sound like my nails, I live in constant fear of them breaking.
same here...can't tell you how many times i've looked down to see my nail pointed straight up, bent in half..always had sucky nails...however i'm taking biotin and using nail tek II and it seems to be helping, they are still short(the damaged part is still peeling off) but the new growth seems slightly thicker and less flexible, still weak in comparison to say....Donna's nails...but for me thats a hell of an improvement.(and i had to do a new profile pic cause my hair has gotten awetastic too,lol...also been growing out damage from my pink to black to red to blonde to brown spree last winter and this spring...biotin is amazing)

sorry...i'm mighty type-y today, i've been rambling about everything!!


----------



## angismith

Help us celebrate this weekend with a new forum under Nail Talk: Nail Art &amp; Stamping:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping

_*Thank you so much, MuT and Zadidoll for setting up this forum for us to share our artistic manicures, product reviews, how-to ideas, etc. No matter what brand you love the most, this forum is for ALL nail polish brands. The focus is strictly on the art - whether it is a new version of a French manicure, learning to stamp, or just showing off your creativity with geometry, beginning to use rhinestones and striping tape, you name it - if it is beyond a simple and elegant single polish manicure, please share it with us here also, even though you may have also shared it with a subscription group or What Polish Are You Wearing? I hope this forum reflects all the beauty that is NAIL ART!*_


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya in Mason.

I could not get a super good pic of this, it is so shiny. The color is really pretty, but I'm just not in love with it. Which is weird since I'm usually head over heels in love with all Zoya polish.
That's a pretty color I hope it get it  in my Ipsy bag this month.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Color blocking with Essie Wicked and Julep Matte topcoat. First attempt at tape art! Sorry for the bad lighting it's a little hard to see the contrast.




Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was begging to be turned into a Winter Wonderland manicure, despite the temp outside being 90 degrees!!

I included one blurry shot on purpose so you can see the pink sparkle too.  This is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped with a few different Bundle Monster images plates 323, H01, H02 and 407








This is awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  my stripes mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I used Zoya in Evangeline and Hazel for the base colors and Zoya Storm on top.









work in progress photos:

stripes











Great colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your nails sound like my nails, I live in constant fear of them breaking.
same here...can't tell you how many times i've looked down to see my nail pointed straight up, bent in half..always had sucky nails...however i'm taking biotin and using nail tek II and it seems to be helping, they are still short(the damaged part is still peeling off) but the new growth seems slightly thicker and less flexible, still weak in comparison to say....Donna's nails...but for me thats a hell of an improvement.(and i had to do a new profile pic cause my hair has gotten awetastic too,lol...also been growing out damage from my pink to black to red to blonde to brown spree last winter and this spring...biotin is amazing)

sorry...i'm mighty type-y today, i've been rambling about everything!!

I think I might need to get some biotin and the nail tek II. Everyone  that knows me is surprised they are as long as they are now, I am trying to take care of them because I know how easy they break.


----------



## JC327

I forgot to post my latest mani on here.

 Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  same here...can't tell you how many times i've looked down to see my nail pointed straight up, bent in half..always had sucky nails...however i'm taking biotin and using nail tek II and it seems to be helping, they are still short(the damaged part is still peeling off) but the new growth seems slightly thicker and less flexible, still weak in comparison to say....Donna's nails...but for me thats a hell of an improvement.(and i had to do a new profile pic cause my hair has gotten awetastic too,lol...also been growing out damage from my pink to black to red to blonde to brown spree last winter and this spring...biotin is amazing)

sorry...i'm mighty type-y today, i've been rambling about everything!!
Considering how thick and hard my fingernails are you'd be amazed at how not thick my toenails are.  They're really easy to cut.  My mother had even thicker fingernails than I do but her toenails were super hard to cut.  She used to give us a dollar when we were kids for giving her a pedicure.  She had horrible heel calluses too.  I have really nice feet...good toenails and no calluses.  I totally lucked out with that but I never go barefoot...maybe that's why.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot to post my latest mani on here.

 Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.






I love these colors together!!!  I would have never thought to do just striping on the tips either.  Great twist on the traditional french manicure.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Considering how thick and hard my fingernails are you'd be amazed at how not thick my toenails are.  They're really easy to cut.  My mother had even thicker fingernails than I do but her toenails were super hard to cut.  She used to give us a dollar when we were kids for giving her a pedicure.  She had horrible heel calluses too.  I have really nice feet...good toenails and no calluses.  I totally lucked out with that but I never go barefoot...maybe that's why.
Now my toenails are great, not too thick, not too thin, just right. but i inherited my great grandmothers weird baby toe that curls under, then add on almost two decades of ballet, and now deformity from the RA...my feet are FUGLY!!! but i have pretty toenails,lol...and i'm always in flip flops or barefoot when im not at work.


----------



## Last Contrast

China Glaze Electrify!


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI Ms. Can't be Wrong with Julep Barbara as the accent


----------



## DonnaD

China Glaze - Purple Panic with Hang-Ten Toes &amp; Flying Dragon


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze - Purple Panic with Hang-Ten Toes &amp; Flying Dragon




Are you wearing a top coat?  My Flying Dragon looks nothing like that!!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you wearing a top coat?  My Flying Dragon looks nothing like that!!!
No.  The Purple panic is matte so I didn't topcoat.  I just sponged on a little of the flying dragon and hang ten toes and let it be.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No.  The Purple panic is matte so I didn't topcoat.  I just sponged on a little of the flying dragon and hang ten toes and let it be.
Looks great!


----------



## Christa W

Change of pace a bit from my last manicure.  This is China Glaze Pelican Gray stamped with BM 416 with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Wined Up and BM421 with Insta-Dri in Man-go Team. 





I am having a hard time getting the crime scene tape to show up on film due to flash but it's a caution tape.  I think in the future I would do this in black first and fill it in, then do the yellow/orange on top.


----------



## Jessismith

Very cute design!



> I forgot to post my latest mani on here. Â Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.


 Nice color.


> Sephora by OPI Ms. Can't be Wrong with Julep Barbara as the accent


 Wow, that pops!


> China Glaze - Purple Panic withÂ Hang-Ten ToesÂ &amp;Â Flying Dragon


 That's rad!


> Change of pace a bit from my last manicure.Â  This is China Glaze Pelican Gray stamped with BM 416 with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Wined Up and BM421 with Insta-Dri in Man-go Team.Â
> 
> I am having a hard time getting the crime scene tape to show up on film due to flash but it's a caution tape.Â  I think in the future I would do this in black first and fill it in, then do the yellow/orange on top.Â


----------



## Jessismith

> Are you wearing a top coat?Â  My Flying Dragon looks nothing like that!!!


 It's possible yours is different. I learned in my pre-purchase studies that there are two CG Flying Dragons  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tasertag

> Change of pace a bit from my last manicure.Â  This is China Glaze Pelican Gray stamped with BM 416 with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Wined Up and BM421 with Insta-Dri in Man-go Team.Â
> 
> I am having a hard time getting the crime scene tape to show up on film due to flash but it's a caution tape.Â  I think in the future I would do this in black first and fill it in, then do the yellow/orange on top.Â


 I really like this. It's so unique!


----------



## theexxception

Both of these are flying dragon. One says neon I guess but have the same name and number it seems. This is from Ivana thinks pink blog she does a comparison.


----------



## jesemiaud

> I forgot to post my latest mani on here. Â Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.


 That is such a gorgeous color combo!


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Change of pace a bit from my last manicure.  This is China Glaze Pelican Gray stamped with BM 416 with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Wined Up and BM421 with Insta-Dri in Man-go Team. 





I am having a hard time getting the crime scene tape to show up on film due to flash but it's a caution tape.  I think in the future I would do this in black first and fill it in, then do the yellow/orange on top. 
That is so cool! I love it!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Both of these are flying dragon. One says neon I guess but have the same name and number it seems. This is from Ivana thinks pink blog she does a comparison.
Mine is the dark one.


----------



## theexxception

> Mine is the dark one.


 I love that dark color may have to get it!


----------



## meaganola

Le sigh. I can't find the post now, and I'm PM-challenged since i'm on my phone, but... @Christa W, I found Grey-t to Be Here! Lmk if you're still interested!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Le sigh. I can't find the post now, and I'm PM-challenged since i'm on my phone, but... @Christa W, I found Grey-t to Be Here! Lmk if you're still interested!
I am I will PM you.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is the dark one.
Mine is the other one that makes sense!


----------



## lissa1307

Did a little striping last night...I HATE IT!!! LOL...i don't like metallics, why on earth did i do a metallic stripe...oh yea, Halloween inspiration i wanted a purple and green and all my others were too light...

anywho, this is kleancolor metallic fuchsia and metallic green


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little striping last night...I HATE IT!!! LOL...i don't like metallics, why on earth did i do a metallic stripe...oh yea, Halloween inspiration i wanted a purple and green and all my others were too light...

anywho, this is kleancolor metallic fuchsia and metallic green




I think it is beautiful! I wish I was talented at nail art.


----------



## acostakk

> Did a little striping last night...I HATE IT!!! LOL...i don't like metallics, why on earth did i do a metallic stripe...oh yea, Halloween inspiration i wanted a purple and green and all my others were too light... anywho, this is kleancolor metallic fuchsia and metallic green


 Looks great!


----------



## candyflosspink

This is Barry m's vintage pink silver glitter I'm wearing here and I love it xx


----------



## FunAtTheCircus

Anyone use/do any manicures with the new sephora X polishes?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone use/do any manicures with the new sephora X polishes?
I almost bought some but decided to wait until there was a sale $12.50 seems a bit steep.  They have textures and some sweet glitters though.


----------



## chelsealady

> I almost bought some but decided to wait until there was a sale $12.50 seems a bit steep.Â  They have textures and some sweet glitters though.


 I got a bottle with a 100 point bonus but I haven't used it yet. Probably Sunday. I am loving the holiday set.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone use/do any manicures with the new sephora X polishes?
Yes...just a few days ago. I bought Grandiose and combined it with the ruffian hedge fund for my tribal manicure in the challenge thread. It went on really nicely and wore well, although I only wore it for a couple of days since I get bored easily.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What a beautiful icy blue colour. I have to look for these too - of course, here everything is expensive and shipping otherwise is a bunch - frustrating!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 




Happy Birthday; what fun! It looks like something I'd spend hours staring at!

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Amber

Love how fast this dries!
What a lovely nude shimmer; I really like it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


The stripe effect on your index finger is really cool!

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had some Sally Hansen Insta-Gel polish strips sitting around and finally decided to give them a whirl. It took forever but happy with how they turned out. 


What a great geometric effect!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Life Preserver - loving this spiced pumpkin orange for all the fall holidays!






This is a beautiful Fall colour and it looks really great on you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Two more polishes that begged to be worn together....Zoya Lotus and Hard Candy Party Central.




This is another one I would spend hours looking at! Maybe a photo that is close up with a bright light would show the sparkle more?

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Khaki Pastiche by Marrionaud.
Wow! This is a really unique colour to me. Awesome edgy Fall green! I don't think I could get away with wearing it, though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *candyflosspink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




How pretty! I feel it's the perfect pink for a party in a cool-toned dress.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little striping last night...I HATE IT!!! LOL...i don't like metallics, why on earth did i do a metallic stripe...oh yea, Halloween inspiration i wanted a purple and green and all my others were too light...

anywho, this is kleancolor metallic fuchsia and metallic green




Isn't that funny! I share your anti-metallic bias, but I've done things like this before too. I guess it's never too late to challenge our comfort zones, but sometimes I just feel "why did I waste my energy with those colours?"!!! Awesome execution! And the purple -is- awesome. I would use it in small doses in combination with something more comfy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I feel bad I'm missing out on the photo challenges, but it's just too much for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Both of these are flying dragon. One says neon I guess but have the same name and number it seems. This is from Ivana thinks pink blog she does a comparison.
Wow! These are both gorgeous! It looks really great like this.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Both of these are flying dragon. One says neon I guess but have the same name and number it seems. This is from Ivana thinks pink blog she does a comparison.
Funny thing is too that her comparison shows the lighter one bottle said "neon" in parenthesis on the bottom.  Mine doesn't.  But clearly I did remember reading about the two versions after I saw this.  I really want to find the other version someday.  I thought there was two version of another one of their colors too maybe Flip Flop Fantasy???


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



work in progress photos:

stripes











It's fun to see the in progress photos too; thanks for including them! When I started using striping tape it took some figuring to understand what to do and this will likely help someone!

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Ms. Can't be Wrong with Julep Barbara as the accent
What a gorgeous colour for Fall with your complexion!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze - Purple Panic with Hang-Ten Toes &amp; Flying Dragon




I love this matte effect. It's really a lot of fun and it draws you in because of the visual interest!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Change of pace a bit from my last manicure.  This is China Glaze Pelican Gray stamped with BM 416 with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Wined Up and BM421 with Insta-Dri in Man-go Team. 





I am having a hard time getting the crime scene tape to show up on film due to flash but it's a caution tape.  I think in the future I would do this in black first and fill it in, then do the yellow/orange on top. 
It's very cool that these splatters are a stamp, as I could not imagine the mess if I was trying to do this with splatter! It looks just fantastic! I think the crime scene tape and the idea of the mani comes across really well. Awesome!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya in Mason.

I could not get a super good pic of this, it is so shiny. The color is really pretty, but I'm just not in love with it. Which is weird since I'm usually head over heels in love with all Zoya polish.
I really understand what you're saying about this colour. Like you, the neat blue-pink effect of the colour and the intensity appeal to me, but I'm fairly confident I would not enjoy wearing it. I think my reason for that is that it's a very 80's colour and it would simply give me a dated feel, as neat as it is. Funny thing is, despite that, I enjoy seeing it on others. The problem with my prejudgement of colours is: sometimes I'm wrong; and often this kind of colour is truly spectacular in the context of nail art; and, I never end up with anything to swap if I only buy things I absolutely love! Tee, hee.

Quote: Originally Posted by *tasertag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Color blocking with Essie Wicked and Julep Matte topcoat. First attempt at tape art! Sorry for the bad lighting it's a little hard to see the contrast.




Wow! This looks really great on you. I could not see the effect without looking at the gallery view of the photo, but I really enjoy the subtle design. Fantastic application too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine was begging to be turned into a Winter Wonderland manicure, despite the temp outside being 90 degrees!! 

I included one blurry shot on purpose so you can see the pink sparkle too.  This is just Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped with a few different Bundle Monster images plates 323, H01, H02 and 407








What a beautiful dreamy Winter mani. I really enjoy this one! Eventually I'm really going to want more plates, but I feel obligated to use some percentage of what I have first!!! But, but, but these nofwakes and twees are fantastic!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it!
Thank-you so much Jay!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did a 4 shade purple gradient today. One of the few gradients I've done that I like. And yes, I did make it matte.



That's a really beautiful gradient! I love the purples, and that it starts at a taupe.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did a 4 shade purple gradient today. One of the few gradients I've done that I like. And yes, I did make it matte.



I really L



VE this, so pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought I had seen that before in a review but yours looked so much cooler.  I am going to bump the Pueen plates up to the top of my wishlist!  I really enjoyed them all. 

That's the "Love Elements" one right?
Christa, sorry I don't think I responded to your question earlier. Yes, Pueen27 is in the (25E?) Love Elements collection. It has plates 26 to 49. Thanks again - it's really nice to hear you enjoyed my version.


----------



## candyflosspink

[@]Monika1[/@] Thanks and yeah I think so too


----------



## candyflosspink

[@]Christa W[/@] Wow these are amazing, perfect for Halloween !


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I forgot to post my latest mani on here.

 Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.






I love these colors together!!!  I would have never thought to do just striping on the tips either.  Great twist on the traditional french manicure.

Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Ms. Can't be Wrong with Julep Barbara as the accent
Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  China Glaze - Purple Panic with Hang-Ten Toes &amp; Flying Dragon




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Change of pace a bit from my last manicure.  This is China Glaze Pelican Gray stamped with BM 416 with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Wined Up and BM421 with Insta-Dri in Man-go Team.





I am having a hard time getting the crime scene tape to show up on film due to flash but it's a caution tape.  I think in the future I would do this in black first and fill it in, then do the yellow/orange on top.
So cute!


----------



## madeupMegan

My tight and bright mani!





Julep Gloria with Julep Abbie as the accent


----------



## Jessismith

My pre-Halloween mani. Nina UltraPro in Burnished Bronze and Call the Coppers, and OrlyFX in Sasha My Way. I don't do much nail art, as you can see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Didn't have any circle stickers, this is just free hand. Gotta get some of those.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Very cute design! Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot to post my latest mani on here.
 Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.









Nice color. Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sephora by OPI Ms. Can't be Wrong with Julep Barbara as the accent


Wow, that pops! Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze - Purple Panic with Hang-Ten Toes &amp; Flying Dragon







That's rad! Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Change of pace a bit from my last manicure.  This is China Glaze Pelican Gray stamped with BM 416 with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Wined Up and BM421 with Insta-Dri in Man-go Team. 






I am having a hard time getting the crime scene tape to show up on film due to flash but it's a caution tape.  I think in the future I would do this in black first and fill it in, then do the yellow/orange on top.
Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot to post my latest mani on here.
 Bondi Fushia-istic, black and silver kiss striping polishes. Also used Bondi I'm Vers as base and top coat.








That is such a gorgeous color combo! Thank you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little striping last night...I HATE IT!!! LOL...i don't like metallics, why on earth did i do a metallic stripe...oh yea, Halloween inspiration i wanted a purple and green and all my others were too light...

anywho, this is kleancolor metallic fuchsia and metallic green




cute combo!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tight and bright mani!





Julep Gloria with Julep Abbie as the accent
Crisp, clean, delicately Fall, and fantastic!


----------



## Babs28

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So cute!
I love this!  The crime tape is a great idea!


----------



## Babs28

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beautiful!


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  pretty!
I love this!


----------



## Babs28

Ugh!  I don't know how to get the pictures in with the quotes. Can someone explain to me how to do it?  I'm new to MUT and this thread.

 I love all the manis on here. They are fabulous and so creative!!

 It gives me inspiration to try some myself.  It's too bad I gave away a TON of Julep nail polishes to a friend's kid right before I found MUT!


----------



## Babs28

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last manicure lasted only a few hours because of my carelessness.  So I changed them to Hit Polish Rainbow Sprinkles.  I have been wanting a good "jawbreaker" looking rainbow glitter in white so when there was a 50% off sale on her Etsy page, I snatched it up immediately.  Perfect formula 2 coats with one coat of Essie Good to Go.  So far I have done a ton of cleaning and dishes by hand and it's still perfect except for one crack on my pinkie where I accidentally bent my whole nail.  I love this type of polish!  Anything that reminds me of frosting with sprinkles, candy or anything sweet gets me every time.




This looks good enough to eat!  Does the woman on Etsy make custom nail polishes?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This looks good enough to eat!  Does the woman on Etsy make custom nail polishes?
I am not sure but I have considered asking her.


----------



## Babs28

I just switched polishes on Friday. I'm not wearing the Ruffian Hedge Fund that came in this month's BB.  I still am on the fence as to whether or not I like it.  I used the Julep top coat (laquer, I think) that I got in this month's PSMH box.  I love the top coat.  I am going to have to read this thread from start to finish because it seems like there are a lot of tips and tricks, as well as ideas in here.  

Prior to to the Hedge Fund green, I had on a Color Club color that came in a Cult box but I can't find the name.  It's a silver with beautiful colors in the undertone.  It's a rainbow of colors in the undertone.  Like I said beautiful.  I'm sure it will look even better next time with the Julep top coat.  After 2 coats, it was pretty durable too.  It didn't chip for a few days.  My colors tend to chip after only one or two days.  I can never figure out why.  They chip, even when I use a top coat.  

I'm waiting on this month's Cult box to come.  I can't wait to see what's in it.  Maybe I'll try something new and creative with what's in the box!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My pre-Halloween mani.

Nina UltraPro in Burnished Bronze and Call the Coppers, and OrlyFX in Sasha My Way.

I don't do much nail art, as you can see




Didn't have any circle stickers, this is just free hand. Gotta get some of those.










Wow, it's a gorgeous mani; and you don't really need those sticky things. But I'm really after your nude colour - what is it? It's also perfect!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *candyflosspink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




This is Barry m's vintage pink silver glitter I'm wearing here and I love it xx
Pretty sparkles!


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks Monika! The base is one coat of Sonia Kashuk Sugar Rush over one coat Nail Tek III foundation. I like this color a lot too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Wow, it's a gorgeous mani; and you don't really need those sticky things. But I'm really after your nude colour - what is it? It's also perfect!


----------



## lissa1307

got rid of my detested metallic mani in favor of a tidy little bondi mani.(tidy if not for it being pre clean up and having horrid cuticles right now since i've been working a lot this week and no amount of care has counteracted the horrors they face daily)

i used lady liberty and some round black studs, and topped with 2 coats of im vers.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tight and bright mani!





Julep Gloria with Julep Abbie as the accent
Those colors look cute on you.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My pre-Halloween mani.

Nina UltraPro in Burnished Bronze and Call the Coppers, and OrlyFX in Sasha My Way.

I don't do much nail art, as you can see



Didn't have any circle stickers, this is just free hand. Gotta get some of those.










Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got rid of my detested metallic mani in favor of a tidy little bondi mani.(tidy if not for it being pre clean up and having horrid cuticles right now since i've been working a lot this week and no amount of care has counteracted the horrors they face daily)

i used lady liberty and some round black studs, and topped with 2 coats of im vers.




Love this color and the black accents! I really need to order Lady Liberty its so pretty.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Babs28* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh!  I don't know how to get the pictures in with the quotes. Can someone explain to me how to do it?  I'm new to MUT and this thread.

 I love all the manis on here. They are fabulous and so creative!!

 It gives me inspiration to try some myself.  It's too bad I gave away a TON of Julep nail polishes to a friend's kid right before I found MUT!
Welcome to MUT! Did you click quote and then respond below the quote. It seems a lot of people are having trouble with that so not sure if it could be something with the site hope that helps.


----------



## acostakk

Sinful Colors Leather Loose in its original matte finish and with top coat






After destroying it gardening and packing, I cut all my nails off and went with Sephora X in Legend


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sinful Colors Leather Loose in its original matte finish and with top coat






After destroying it gardening and packing, I cut all my nails off and went with Sephora X in Legend



I love Leather Loose so much it reminds me of root beer when it has a topcoat.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Leather Loose so much it reminds me of root beer when it has a topcoat.
Me too.  I don't like it matte.  I adore it with a top coat!


----------



## JennG315

> Both of these are flying dragon. One says neon I guess but have the same name and number it seems. This is from Ivana thinks pink blog she does a comparison.


 Gorgeous Colors! Love the color combination.


----------



## JennG315

> My tight and bright mani!
> 
> Julep Gloria with Julep Abbie as the accent


 Wow! Such bold &amp; bright colors. Super Cute! â˜† Would love too see some candy corn designs with those colors!


----------



## OiiO

My Ipsy bag is finally here so I had a chance to swatch Zoya Giovanna.

Here she is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ipsy bag is finally here so I had a chance to swatch Zoya Giovanna.

Here she is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








That is a beautiful color! I think I'm going to be buying it with my ipsy code


----------



## Monika1

This one was for 'tribal' in the marathon. I think I overdid the flowers part of it, and should have minimized the number of stamps per nail, but, well, here it is. (And I squashed the polish on one index finger even before taking photos.) Think of Ukrainian/Hungarian/Finnish/Estonian/Latvian/(insert similar country in terms of folk-dance culture here) folk costumes with heavy brown wool overcoats, white lacy blouses with embroidered flowers, and striped woven skirts.



          



The base is Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction; stripes are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, The Limelight and Zoya Song; the flowers are Bondi Blue Skies, Konad Cool Red, White, and Yellow, and Zoya Song; and the plates used were Konad 20, 36, and 53, and Pueen 25 and 46.


----------



## nanutter

I'm sporting the new Ipsy glambag zoya too! It's lovely. Good coverage in one coat. Two needed for complete opacity.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ipsy bag is finally here so I had a chance to swatch Zoya Giovanna.

Here she is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








Just gorgeous and our pictures are so beautiful


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  got rid of my detested metallic mani in favor of a tidy little bondi mani.(tidy if not for it being pre clean up and having horrid cuticles right now since i've been working a lot this week and no amount of care has counteracted the horrors they face daily)

i used lady liberty and some round black studs, and topped with 2 coats of im vers.




I really like this one. The studs are sooo cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks Monika! The base is one coat of Sonia Kashuk Sugar Rush over one coat Nail Tek III foundation. I like this color a lot too




Thanks so much! OK this one must go on my wish list!  Sonia Kashuk Sugar Rush!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ipsy bag is finally here so I had a chance to swatch Zoya Giovanna.

Here she is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








I am SO SAD that I didn't get this color, now! I got Mason, which is pretty and all, but I need pretty greeeeeeeen in my life!


----------



## Jessismith

What a gorgeous emerald shade!



> My Ipsy bag is finally here so I had a chance to swatch Zoya Giovanna. Here she is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *JennG315* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow! Such bold &amp; bright colors. Super Cute! â˜† Would love too see some candy corn designs with those colors!

Thanks! That is actually an awesome idea! I will definitely have to try that once I develop some nail painting skills!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those colors look cute on you.

Thanks!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sinful Colors Leather Loose in its original matte finish and with top coat






After destroying it gardening and packing, I cut all my nails off and went with Sephora X in Legend



I really like the look of Leather Loose; Legend looks really great on your slightly shorter nails - and the way you've shaped them and that length looks very nice!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ipsy bag is finally here so I had a chance to swatch Zoya Giovanna.

Here she is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








Giovanna is an amazingly cool green! Looks good.


----------



## LindseyJ

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ipsy bag is finally here so I had a chance to swatch Zoya Giovanna.

Here she is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








I got this color, too and absolutely love it! Its so pretty!


----------



## Primpology

I'm deciding on a color as I clean my art studio today... Leaning toward a shade of blue. Is there a website that announces a color of the week?


----------



## Christa W

For anyone who subscribes to the indie polish thread I apologize for the duplicate picture but I had to share this with everyone.  Hands down my new favorite nail polish ever!  Move over Alcatraz..Rocks.  I am definitely getting me more thermals!  There are more pictures on the indie polish lovers thread so if you want to see all the stages go check it out.

Glitter Daze A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away from the Halloween 2013 release.





I love this polish more than words can say.  Everything about it is awesome.  My office is usually super cold so most of the time this will be the red shade for me but OMG is this amazing!!


----------



## meaganola

I thought that Square Hue Oil Slick was a dupe for essie for the twill of it and OPI Peace, Love, &amp; OPI, both of which I already had, but I love the SH bottles, so that's what I went with for today. In photos and on a swatch stick, they're dupes, but in action as a full mani, I think Oil Slick is the shiftiest -- and therefore my favorite -- of the three!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sinful Colors Leather Loose in its original matte finish and with top coat






After destroying it gardening and packing, I cut all my nails off and went with Sephora X in Legend



Leather loose looks great, very nice manis.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is a beautiful color! I think I'm going to be buying it with my ipsy code 


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just gorgeous and our pictures are so beautiful


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am SO SAD that I didn't get this color, now! I got Mason, which is pretty and all, but I need pretty greeeeeeeen in my life!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What a gorgeous emerald shade!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Giovanna is an amazingly cool green! Looks good.


Quote: Originally Posted by *LindseyJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got this color, too and absolutely love it! Its so pretty!
Thank you, everyone! I also really love this color, but I'm having a hard time finding what to wear it with (clothes, I mean). I really need an emerald blouse or a skirt, or a purse or something to make it work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess, that means I'm going shopping this weekend!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Ipsy bag is finally here so I had a chance to swatch Zoya Giovanna.

Here she is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








Love this green!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This one was for 'tribal' in the marathon. I think I overdid the flowers part of it, and should have minimized the number of stamps per nail, but, well, here it is. (And I squashed the polish on one index finger even before taking photos.) Think of Ukrainian/Hungarian/Finnish/Estonian/Latvian/(insert similar country in terms of folk-dance culture here) folk costumes with heavy brown wool overcoats, white lacy blouses with embroidered flowers, and striped woven skirts.



          



The base is Deborah Lippmann Physical Attraction; stripes are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, The Limelight and Zoya Song; the flowers are Bondi Blue Skies, Konad Cool Red, White, and Yellow, and Zoya Song; and the plates used were Konad 20, 36, and 53, and Pueen 25 and 46.
Definitely an awesome job!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I thought that Square Hue Oil Slick was a dupe for essie for the twill of it and OPI Peace, Love, &amp; OPI, both of which I already had, but I love the SH bottles, so that's what I went with for today. In photos and on a swatch stick, they're dupes, but in action as a full mani, I think Oil Slick is the shiftiest -- and therefore my favorite -- of the three!
I don't have the others but I love  this polish!  I just adore SquareHue!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely an awesome job!
Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you, everyone! I also really love this color, but I'm having a hard time finding what to wear it with (clothes, I mean). I really need an emerald blouse or a skirt, or a purse or something to make it work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Guess, that means I'm going shopping this weekend!
I'd say you can really easily wear this with denim, black, white, navys and other blues, greens, greys, and browns. Yellows, oranges, purples, and reds, it would depend how much and what shade. But that makes a lot of a wardrobe completely fair game!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For anyone who subscribes to the indie polish thread I apologize for the duplicate picture but I had to share this with everyone.  Hands down my new favorite nail polish ever!  Move over Alcatraz..Rocks.  I am definitely getting me more thermals!  There are more pictures on the indie polish lovers thread so if you want to see all the stages go check it out.

Glitter Daze A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away from the Halloween 2013 release.





I love this polish more than words can say.  Everything about it is awesome.  My office is usually super cold so most of the time this will be the red shade for me but OMG is this amazing!!
I see this polish as being one of those that is 'personally truly visually entertaining'! I have fun with one that is a light sensitive one - I go in, I go out, I go to the window, I try it under a light. Yes, we have fun with our makeup.




I also was totally entertained for a whole long trip with family when I wore Zoya Charla with a glitter on top. I stared at it the whole time! I would have thought my Charla combo would be 'too much' but I loved it (on my toes), so I can't guarantee I would find this one 'too much' either, but square/hex/round/bar/micro glitter and colour change and red and white and blue all together? Oh my!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Primpology* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm deciding on a color as I clean my art studio today... Leaning toward a shade of blue. Is there a website that announces a color of the week?
I don't personally know of one - I know many have a photo inspiration of the week, though. But I say blue is fantastic!!! You could always use the 30 Manis Marathon theme as your inspiration too...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads

> My Ipsy bag is finally here so I had a chance to swatch Zoya Giovanna. Here she is!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That looks gorgeous!


----------



## jessrose18

julep cleopatra, beatrix and dahlia


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep cleopatra, beatrix and dahlia








Pretty combo!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep cleopatra, beatrix and dahlia








Your base colour has such a perfect flat nature for the glitter tops. I really like the middle finger with the silvery glitter and the tips that highlight the flat-glitter contrast.


----------



## Monika1

This is my latest mani for the marathon! Ladybugs around here are looking for warmer places to hang out, so I was thinking of them! I used Bondi Strawberry Fields, The Limelight; Nubar Black Polka Dot, White Polka Dot; Konad Cool Red; Pueen46 plate; and Revlon Knockout. I tried stamping a red ladybug on Knockout (it didn't show well), but now I have an idea for that from @Scooby Dynamite's examples using white and jellies, though I don't have a red jelly.


----------



## acostakk

> This is my latest mani for the marathon! Ladybugs around here are looking for warmer places to hang out, so I was thinking of them! I used Bondi Strawberry Fields, The Limelight; Nubar Black Polka Dot, White Polka Dot; Konad Cool Red; Pueen46 plate; and Revlon Knockout. I tried stamping a red ladybug on Knockout (it didn't show well), but now I have an idea for that from @Scooby Dynamite 's examples using white and jellies, though I don't have a red jelly.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


 Very cute


----------



## TippyAG

JUST put on Butter London in La Moss with my 1st attempt at ombrÃ© glitter with Nubar in Kristal. I just got my final BB5 after trying to cancel last month, and this Nubar kinda makes me want to give them another chance... Wish we weren't so tight on money lately!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Very cute
Thank-you!


----------



## Jessismith

Very cute!



> This is my latest mani for the marathon! Ladybugs around here are looking for warmer places to hang out, so I was thinking of them! I used Bondi Strawberry Fields, The Limelight; Nubar Black Polka Dot, White Polka Dot; Konad Cool Red; Pueen46 plate; and Revlon Knockout. I tried stamping a red ladybug on Knockout (it didn't show well), but now I have an idea for that from @Scooby Dynamite 's examples using white and jellies, though I don't have a red jelly.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


----------



## NotTheMama

Here is my first attempt at a gradient...I purposely chose the grey/black colors in case I messed it up!! Lol...I didn't wet the sponge (doh!) but will remember to do that next time. I don't think it's half bad for a first try!!



I used NYC in Bowery Black and Sidewalkers and a WNW white that came in a mini set.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




JUST put on Butter London in La Moss with my 1st attempt at ombrÃ© glitter with Nubar in Kristal.

I just got my final BB5 after trying to cancel last month, and this Nubar kinda makes me want to give them another chance... Wish we weren't so tight on money lately!
That base is nice for Fall, but why call it Moss? I think you can comfort yourself by thinking about the reality that you can likely use that same bottle around 45 times before you run out, and in the context of things, with others you have, that likely is 5 years worth of polish.


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *That base is nice for Fall, but why call it Moss?* I think you can comfort yourself by thinking about the reality that you can likely use that same bottle around 45 times before you run out, and in the context of things, with others you have, that likely is 5 years worth of polish.
It's not Moss.  It's La Moss.  As in Kate.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Very cute!
Thank-you! I'm really loving that black on its own too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's not Moss.  It's La Moss.  As in Kate.
Ahh. OK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads

> Here is my first attempt at a gradient...I purposely chose the grey/black colors in case I messed it up!! Lol...I didn't wet the sponge (doh!) but will remember to do that next time. I don't think it's half bad for a first try!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used NYC in Bowery Black and Sidewalkers and a WNW white that came in a mini set.


 Looks good! Very smooth gradient.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That base is nice for Fall, but why call it Moss? I think you can comfort yourself by thinking about the reality that you can likely use that same bottle around 45 times before you run out, and in the context of things, with others you have, that likely is 5 years worth of polish.
Mines something like 80+ years!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my first attempt at a gradient...I purposely chose the grey/black colors in case I messed it up!! Lol...I didn't wet the sponge (doh!) but will remember to do that next time. I don't think it's half bad for a first try!!





I used NYC in Bowery Black and Sidewalkers and a WNW white that came in a mini set.
It looks really nice. I like the combo! But wet the sponge? Am I supposed to wet the sponge? I never have! Hmm.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mines something like 80+ years!!
Yeah, I don't know what her stash is like, so I decided to be conservative. Tee, hee!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my first attempt at a gradient...I purposely chose the grey/black colors in case I messed it up!! Lol...I didn't wet the sponge (doh!) but will remember to do that next time. I don't think it's half bad for a first try!!





I used NYC in Bowery Black and Sidewalkers and a WNW white that came in a mini set.
Love it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I don't know what her stash is like, so I decided to be conservative. Tee, hee!
I have no kids and don't plan on having any so I have been very specific with my boyfriend if God forbid something happens to me.  He knows what polishes are more rare than others and what ones are my favorites.  I promised him not to sell it all at a yard sale for .10 each.  It's crazy to think that even if I used up every last bottle I currently own and don't buy any more, I will never see the bottles finished.  Makes me feel so greedy that I don't feel like nearly 700 bottles is even close to enough.


----------



## TippyAG

> Ahh. OK.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I wondered the same thing about the name... Ha ha. My "stash" is something like a weak 15 bottles... I thought they went bad after awhile?? Until recently I've only ever bought the super cheap $0.99 bottles. So maybe they don't keep as well? I'm trying to learn to splurge on a quality bottle of polish occasionally.


----------



## TippyAG

> I have no kids and don't plan on having any so I have been very specific with my boyfriend if God forbid something happens to me.Â  He knows what polishes are more rare than others and what ones are my favorites.Â  I promised him not to sell it all at a yard sale for .10 each.Â  It's crazy to think that even if I used up every last bottle I currently own and don't buy any more, I will never see the bottles finished.Â  Makes me feel so greedy that I don't feel like nearly 700 bottles is even close to enough.


 700!!! 0_o


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wondered the same thing about the name... Ha ha. My "stash" is something like a weak 15 bottles... I thought they went bad after awhile?? Until recently I've only ever bought the super cheap $0.99 bottles. So maybe they don't keep as well? I'm trying to learn to splurge on a quality bottle of polish occasionally.
With a little thinner and some TLC, even cheap polishes can last a long, long time.  I have a few pushing 25 years old now.


----------



## Momma4

I paint my nails a different color about every 3 or so days and it never fails that the one I get the most comments on is a 2 dollar bottle from wetnwild.  It is called gray's anatomy.  It takes three coats to get it the right way.  It is an irradescent (sp) purple that when you move goes between light shiny purple, silvery gray, and sometimes looks bluish green.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With a little thinner and some TLC, even cheap polishes can last a long, long time.  I have a few pushing 25 years old now.
What Christa said.  I have a couple of ancient wet n wilds, maybelline and revlons that I still use from time to time.  Keep them out of light, shake them up every so often...nail polish never dies lol!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have no kids and don't plan on having any so I have been very specific with my boyfriend if God forbid something happens to me.  He knows what polishes are more rare than others and what ones are my favorites.  I promised him not to sell it all at a yard sale for .10 each.  It's crazy to think that even if I used up every last bottle I currently own and don't buy any more, I will never see the bottles finished.  Makes me feel so greedy that I don't feel like nearly 700 bottles is even close to enough.
It's a compulsion which I share.  MUST HAVE ALL THE COLOURS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my first attempt at a gradient...I purposely chose the grey/black colors in case I messed it up!! Lol...I didn't wet the sponge (doh!) but will remember to do that next time. I don't think it's half bad for a first try!!





I used NYC in Bowery Black and Sidewalkers and a WNW white that came in a mini set.
I really like it.  I've never done a black/grey/white gradient.  Now I must!


----------



## Parasoul

Took a nice break after cutting my nails a bit too short but I have the night off and inspiration has struck! Planning in doing either a Halloween or nature based theme tonight. So excited! Hope everyone is doing well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Took a nice break after cutting my nails a bit too short but I have the night off and inspiration has struck!

Planning in doing either a Halloween or nature based theme tonight. So excited! Hope everyone is doing well.




I've missed you and your nails!  I haven't done mine in what seems like forever.  I'll be working on something Halloweenie very soon too.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momma4* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I paint my nails a different color about every 3 or so days and it never fails that the one I get the most comments on is a 2 dollar bottle from wetnwild.  It is called gray's anatomy.  It takes three coats to get it the right way.  It is an irradescent (sp) purple that when you move goes between light shiny purple, silvery gray, and sometimes looks bluish green.

I have Gray's Anatomy, and it's a gorgeous duochrome. Similar to Essie For the Twill of It or OPI Not Like The Movies.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Zoya Dream - It is PERFECT, oh man!


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Took a nice break after cutting my nails a bit too short but I have the night off and inspiration has struck!

Planning in doing either a Halloween or nature based theme tonight. So excited! Hope everyone is doing well.




I was wondering where you were!


----------



## Parasoul

> I've missed you and your nails!Â  I haven't done mine in what seems like forever.Â  I'll be working on something Halloweenie very soon too.


Ah! Don't worry I've been around. Mainly lurking and enjoying everyone's manis.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can't wait to see how yours turn out!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I was wondering where you were!


I've been around. Just haven't been posting as much. I have a tendency to get addicted to things so I have to force some restraint on myself. Hehe.


----------



## sleepykat

Maybelline Blue Marks the Spot




It is extremely sheer, so this is like five coats.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Blue Marks the Spot



It is extremely sheer, so this is like five coats.
Impressive!!  I tried to do the same thing with Pretty in Polka from the same line and it was a hot mess.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Dream - It is PERFECT, oh man!






Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Blue Marks the Spot



It is extremely sheer, so this is like five coats.
Wow...these blues are gorgeous! Something about a blue nail that makes me drool.


----------



## Jessismith

Ooooohhhh, very nice!!



> Here is my first attempt at a gradient...I purposely chose the grey/black colors in case I messed it up!! Lol...I didn't wet the sponge (doh!) but will remember to do that next time. I don't think it's half bad for a first try!!
> 
> 
> 
> I used NYC in Bowery Black and Sidewalkers and a WNW white that came in a mini set.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Dream - It is PERFECT, oh man!




Ooooh pretty shinies 



 Adding it to my next Zoya haul wishlist.


----------



## OiiO

I'm wearing Bondi Lady Liberty today. It's not exactly a Fall color, but I really wanted to wear it at least once this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Bondi Lady Liberty today. It's not exactly a Fall color, but I really wanted to wear it at least once this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I have never seen a pic of the polish next to the statue.  Perfect match and great color and of course as always your nails look flawless.


----------



## Christa W

Another nail mail today brought me my second thermal.  This is Teal the World Ends from Polish TBH.  This is a first of this brand for me too.  Formula was a bit hard to work with but once I got it smoothed out it looked stunning.  My mom said it reminded her of a white sandy beach and a beautiful ocean.

More pics will be on the indie thread shortly.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another nail mail today brought me my second thermal.  This is Teal the World Ends from Polish TBH.  This is a first of this brand for me too.  Formula was a bit hard to work with but once I got it smoothed out it looked stunning.  My mom said it reminded her of a white sandy beach and a beautiful ocean.

More pics will be on the indie thread shortly.




That is beautiful!  I love it!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never seen a pic of the polish next to the statue.  Perfect match and great color and of course as always your nails look flawless.
Thank you!

I also thought I've never seen anybody compare the two, so I figured I might as well be the first  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Bondi Lady Liberty today. It's not exactly a Fall color, but I really wanted to wear it at least once this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Nice color and nice comparison!


----------



## wrkreads

My sub boxes have been great for my polish no-buy. I got Zoya Mason from ipsy and Nubar Kristal from BB5.


----------



## Jessismith

Wow, cool comparison. The color is fantastic!



> I'm wearing Bondi Lady Liberty today. It's not exactly a Fall color, but I really wanted to wear it at least once this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mmccann13

Im wearing Zoya Mason! Its such a gorgeous fall color!


----------



## Jessismith

My first "nail art" -- a very motley crew, and some candy too!! I read Frankenstein and Dracula this month, so this is in honor of those ghoulish fiends!


----------



## shy32

> My first "nail art" -- a very motley crew, and some candy too!! I read Frankenstein and Dracula this month, so this is in honor of those ghoulish fiends!


 That's really cute!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first "nail art" -- a very motley crew, and some candy too!!

I read Frankenstein and Dracula this month, so this is in honor of those ghoulish fiends!





Adorable!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another nail mail today brought me my second thermal.  This is Teal the World Ends from Polish TBH.  This is a first of this brand for me too.  Formula was a bit hard to work with but once I got it smoothed out it looked stunning.  My mom said it reminded her of a white sandy beach and a beautiful ocean.

More pics will be on the indie thread shortly.




I'm not a glitter person but this and the last are gorgeous.  Your nails look awesome too.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Bondi Lady Liberty today. It's not exactly a Fall color, but I really wanted to wear it at least once this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




You take such gorgeous pictures.  Just beautiful.


----------



## Lolo22

> Another nail mail today brought me my second thermal.Â  This is Teal the World Ends from Polish TBH.Â  This is a first of this brand for me too.Â  Formula was a bit hard to work with but once I got it smoothed out it looked stunning.Â  My mom said it reminded her of a white sandy beach and a beautiful ocean. More pics will be on the indie thread shortly.


 Wow, drool. Soooo pretty!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Zoya Aurora tonight. Loooove. Like Dream, it is a thousand times prettier in person than my crappy phone camera can capture.


----------



## lissa1307

Everyones manis are so pretty! Im so jealous...just as i was starting to get a little tiny bit of growth back i really tore my nails up at work on tuesday. My nails are back down to stubs with no tips at all, and my cuticles are ripped and torn and sore...my poor hands...i need a desk job! LOL. Right now all i have on is my nail tek II and finger paints warhol wannabe(neon pink). Has anyone else had issues with nail tek causing polish to separate on top of it? I have to add extra coats of everything just to get it somewhat smooth.


----------



## acostakk

Rimmel Baby Bellini


----------



## Last Contrast

Emily De Molly Ruby Soho on Revlon Lunar (a black base). Attempted to photograph but the super glittery Ruby Soho did not like being snapped in full light. I'll have to try a shadier spot later.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not a glitter person but this and the last are gorgeous.  Your nails look awesome too.
Thanks!  I told my boyfriend no more manual labor because my nails are finally getting where I want them and I refuse to risk damage.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everyones manis are so pretty! Im so jealous...just as i was starting to get a little tiny bit of growth back i really tore my nails up at work on tuesday. My nails are back down to stubs with no tips at all, and my cuticles are ripped and torn and sore...my poor hands...i need a desk job! LOL. Right now all i have on is my nail tek II and finger paints warhol wannabe(neon pink). Has anyone else had issues with nail tek causing polish to separate on top of it? I have to add extra coats of everything just to get it somewhat smooth.
YES!  I thought I was crazy.  Mine totally did that.  I stopped using it and started putting Essie All In One Base on if I needed a base coat but to get my nails longer and stronger I just used a glass file and massaged them with California Mango cuticle oil every day at least once a day mostly twice.  I kept trying to use the Nail Tek stuff because everyone says how awesome it was but I never understood why.  At least it came free with some China Glaze polishes.


----------



## Jessismith

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks!  I told my boyfriend no more manual labor because my nails are finally getting where I want them and I refuse to risk damage.
**LIKE**


----------



## Sunflowercake

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Aurora tonight. Loooove. Like Dream, it is a thousand times prettier in person than my crappy phone camera can capture.




pretty color!


----------



## Monika1

I'm wearing Revlon Knockout with Bondi Strawberry Fields and a Nubar Black Polka Dots and White Polka Dots topper. I used both Bondi I'm Vers and Nubar Diamont. I photographed this before and after the explicit ladybug wings.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You take such gorgeous pictures.  Just beautiful.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, cool comparison. The color is fantastic!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice color and nice comparison!
Thank you, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think Lady Liberty is now officially my favorite mint in my whole collection.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Blue Marks the Spot



It is extremely sheer, so this is like five coats.


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Dream - It is PERFECT, oh man!





Wow! I'm really enjoying these blues! They're both beautiful, and would be interesting in combination too. I think Dream might need to go on my list!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another nail mail today brought me my second thermal.  This is Teal the World Ends from Polish TBH.  This is a first of this brand for me too.  Formula was a bit hard to work with but once I got it smoothed out it looked stunning.  My mom said it reminded her of a white sandy beach and a beautiful ocean.

More pics will be on the indie thread shortly.




That is gorgeous! I'm being reeled in to colour-change by temp... I love the look here, and love that it has bars too! What did you need to do to get this colour combo for the photo?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My sub boxes have been great for my polish no-buy. I got Zoya Mason from ipsy and Nubar Kristal from BB5.



Nice! Love the combo too!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is gorgeous! I'm being reeled in to colour-change by temp... I love the look here, and love that it has bars too! What did you need to do to get this colour combo for the photo?
This one was straight out of the bottle and onto my fingers.  I didn't do anything other than apply it.  In the bottle it is naturally the teal color because it's cold in my office and my fingers had just started warming the polish up that's why if you see my pinkie is still a bit on the chilly side.  I didn't even wait for it to dry when I started taking pics.   This is while a coat of Seche Vite on it though.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Emily De Molly Ruby Soho on Revlon Lunar (a black base). Attempted to photograph but the super glittery Ruby Soho did not like being snapped in full light. I'll have to try a shadier spot later.





Hmm, if that's just one coat of Ruby Soho, then it looks like it could be an awesome glittery red for a straight mani too! I really like the pink flashes in it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This one was straight out of the bottle and onto my fingers.  I didn't do anything other than apply it.  In the bottle it is naturally the teal color because it's cold in my office and my fingers had just started warming the polish up that's why if you see my pinkie is still a bit on the chilly side.  I didn't even wait for it to dry when I started taking pics.   This is while a coat of Seche Vite on it though.
That is just so beautiful! And it's awesome that it looks like that right out of the bottle. I wouldn't be inclined to do any freezer temperature gymnastics to get that blue, it's getting too cold already; but it's really lovely.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rimmel Baby Bellini



Pretty! That would look so great with so many colours; it gives me a lot of ideas!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Aurora tonight. Loooove. Like Dream, it is a thousand times prettier in person than my crappy phone camera can capture.




That's so interesting - Aurora looks a lot more red and dark on me, but I think it's partly the phone and partly my more pink skintone. It looks great on you, and since you change your manis often, I am so happy to see all these colours on you! What fun! I just feel it isn't worth changing them on me that often since they last on me, and it's work, though it's play.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Bondi Lady Liberty today. It's not exactly a Fall color, but I really wanted to wear it at least once this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





This looks beautiful on you, and it's a nice comparison! I have to take some time to do that too - I haven't worn Lady Liberty as a mani yet either, despite how gorgeous it is. I got as far as two nails on one hand in the context of a mani, I think.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first "nail art" -- a very motley crew, and some candy too!!

I read Frankenstein and Dracula this month, so this is in honor of those ghoulish fiends!






Incredible! This is absolutely spectacular as a first, or an 'any' manicure with nail art! I really like the Jack'o'Lantern.


----------



## GlamBabe

OPI for Sephora "Meet for Drinks", had you asked me last night, or even this morning, it would have been a different color. It's my fallback to boredom and stress, I paint and repaint my nails. And do my makeup over and over to get different looks.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

The Mani Marathon is still going strong! Here's a compilation if my 9 recent manicures.



Gradient, polka dots, stripes, animal print, flowers, delicate print, tribal print, glitter, and half moons.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is just so beautiful! And it's awesome that it looks like that right out of the bottle. I wouldn't be inclined to do any freezer temperature gymnastics to get that blue, it's getting too cold already; but it's really lovely.
Why is it I can totally picture you putting a bag of frozen peas on your nails?


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Mani Marathon is still going strong! Here's a compilation if my 9 recent manicures.





Gradient, polka dots, stripes, animal print, flowers, delicate print, tribal print, glitter, and half moons.
Awww...I used up all my thumbs up for the day!

Every single one of these is gorgeous.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Mani Marathon is still going strong! Here's a compilation if my 9 recent manicures.

Gradient, polka dots, stripes, animal print, flowers, delicate print, tribal print, glitter, and half moons.
Awww...I used up all my thumbs up for the day!

Every single one of these is gorgeous.

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Dream - It is PERFECT, oh man!




So Zoya has a sale on the team spirit trios for football.  Buy one get one free that's 6 polishes for $22.00!  I have never tried Zoya before, it's free shipping too so if I add Dream it's $30.00 plus a free trial of the polish remover.  What do you guys think?  I would be getting the set that has the Pixie Dusts plus my Packer colors.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So Zoya has a sale on the team spirit trios for football.  Buy one get one free that's 6 polishes for $22.00!  I have never tried Zoya before, it's free shipping too so if I add Dream it's $30.00 plus a free trial of the polish remover.  What do you guys think?  I would be getting the set that has the Pixie Dusts plus my Packer colors. 
Do you know what the promo code for this deal is? I think I need some spirit trios lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you know what the promo code for this deal is? I think I need some spirit trios lol

It's SPIRIT.  Expires 11/03/13


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you know what the promo code for this deal is? I think I need some spirit trios lol

It's SPIRIT.  Expires 11/03/13

Just found it lol, thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket

Oooh, that looks even better than the buy 2 get 1 free with this month's IPSYZ3 code that I was gonna use. But I gotta wait until tomorrow to check my bank balance.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's SPIRIT.  Expires 11/03/13
Sigh, you all are enablers! I really don't need any more polish, between recent Walgreens and TJMaxx hauls and (hopefully) incoming Bondi... but I've been wanting to try Zoya, and 6 polishes for $22 is VERY tempting.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh, you all are enablers! I really don't need any more polish, between recent Walgreens and TJMaxx hauls and (hopefully) incoming Bondi... but I've been wanting to try Zoya, and 6 polishes for $22 is VERY tempting. 
Sorry!!!  I was just wondering if Zoya lived up to the hype.  I have heard horror stores of the customer service from the website and it makes me nervous.  Also curious if anyone thought it was worth the splurge for Dream.  I have never even seen a Zoya up close.


----------



## Momsgotmail

I bought a zoya the other day in BLAIR.  I LOVE it!  A cool-toned, blackened red.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's SPIRIT.  Expires 11/03/13
ive been trying to be good and not buy a ton of polish lately...but...i could write it off as a bday gift to myself,right? lol my bday is on the 5th so if i order soon i can get it on my bday...or somewhere around,lol...enabler!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ive been trying to be good and not buy a ton of polish lately...but...i could write it off as a bday gift to myself,right? lol my bday is on the 5th so if i order soon i can get it on my bday...or somewhere around,lol...enabler!
Of course!  Birthday polish is an acceptable expense.  I decided not to throw in the extra polish at this time.  Even though I want it, there will be other promos I am sure.  I am definitely getting the other 6 though.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry!!!  I was just wondering if Zoya lived up to the hype.  I have heard horror stores of the customer service from the website and it makes me nervous.  Also curious if anyone thought it was worth the splurge for Dream.  I have never even seen a Zoya up close.
That's a great deal. I can't wait till tomorrow, because I'll probably buy some too! 

I've ordered from Zoya 3 or 4 times before and I never had any problems. Shipping was pretty fast too


----------



## jessrose18

glitter bomb!  just dunked wet nails in loose glitter.....


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  glitter bomb!  just dunked wet nails in loose glitter.....








Wow! It looks like a blurred out Christmas tree  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Aurora tonight. Loooove. Like Dream, it is a thousand times prettier in person than my crappy phone camera can capture.




That's so interesting - Aurora looks a lot more red and dark on me, but I think it's partly the phone and partly my more pink skintone. It looks great on you, and since you change your manis often, I am so happy to see all these colours on you! What fun! I just feel it isn't worth changing them on me that often since they last on me, and it's work, though it's play.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

My skin is pretty pink-toned, too, just hard to tell in the crappy lighting in my room, haha! But I think Aurora actually looks a little LESS red than this on me in person! It's funny how different things look on different people  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

I left my last mani on so long, I swear my nails grew an inch.  I had to file them down a lot to get them back to where I like them.  Stupid broken laptop.  Stupid hair falling out stress.  BUT!!!  I finally did a new one.  I wanted to go for something really Halloweenie...punkins or something but I just went with orange and black.  This is Color Me Monthly Alchemist and Island Sunset.  There's also 2 coats of white undies...not on purpose, I started to do something else then changed my mind but couldn't be bothered to take it off.  Also SquareHue Iron Horse under the Alchemist and about a million coats of seche vite.  I should have taken off the white...they're very thick.

The CMM polish is so awesome.  Great formula and the glitter in Alchemist is awesome.  I really love their polishes.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I left my last mani on so long, I swear my nails grew an inch.  I had to file them down a lot to get them back to where I like them.  Stupid broken laptop.  Stupid hair falling out stress.  BUT!!!  I finally did a new one.  I wanted to go for something really Halloweenie...punkins or something but I just went with orange and black.  This is Color Me Monthly Alchemist and Island Sunset.  There's also 2 coats of white undies...not on purpose, I started to do something else then changed my mind but couldn't be bothered to take it off.  Also SquareHue Iron Horse under the Alchemist and about a million coats of seche vite.  I should have taken off the white...they're very thick.

The CMM polish is so awesome.  Great formula and the glitter in Alchemist is awesome.  I really love their polishes.




Wow, this is gorgeous! I love that glitter.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, this is gorgeous! I love that glitter.
Thanks!  I can tell already seche vite will not play nice with this polish.  Bah.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Mani Marathon is still going strong! Here's a compilation if my 9 recent manicures.





Gradient, polka dots, stripes, animal print, flowers, delicate print, tribal print, glitter, and half moons.
I love your summary images too! It's such a great way to see the progress!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why is it I can totally picture you putting a bag of frozen peas on your nails?  





So totally valid! I would do it too, to get a good photo, but I would not be happy about it. It's already too cold here! I've done all sorts of things when photographing colour-change jewelry in the past!!! And when I got my bottle of light sensitive nail polish, I was all over the place.



Maybe it's a good thing I don't have any thermals? No, I love the blue-white combo that existed in Christa's polish.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I left my last mani on so long, I swear my nails grew an inch.  I had to file them down a lot to get them back to where I like them.  Stupid broken laptop.  Stupid hair falling out stress.  BUT!!!  I finally did a new one.  I wanted to go for something really Halloweenie...punkins or something but I just went with orange and black.  This is Color Me Monthly Alchemist and Island Sunset.  There's also 2 coats of white undies...not on purpose, I started to do something else then changed my mind but couldn't be bothered to take it off.  Also SquareHue Iron Horse under the Alchemist and about a million coats of seche vite.  I should have taken off the white...they're very thick.

The CMM polish is so awesome.  Great formula and the glitter in Alchemist is awesome.  I really love their polishes.




You are so talented at creating really cool manis with several elements. I really like the variety in the # of studs, and the way they complement Alchemist!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  glitter bomb!  just dunked wet nails in loose glitter.....








How wild! and natural! It looks like it would be a fun Holiday mani. Did you top it? It looks fuzzy and textured in the photo.


----------



## Monika1

My first galaxy nails for the mani marathon:
 









   

And for about an hour before I wore my very first all-black mani - the base for this one - and I really liked the look!


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks a bunch! It was fun to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Incredible! This is absolutely spectacular as a first, or an 'any' manicure with nail art! I really like the Jack'o'Lantern.


----------



## Jessismith

Gorgeous color!



> I bought a zoya the other day in BLAIR.Â  I LOVE it!Â  A cool-toned, blackened red.Â


 Glitter bomb, I'll say!! Love it!


> glitter bomb! Â just dunked wet nails in loose glitter.....


 Wow, that is great!! So chiiiiiic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I left my last mani on so long, I swear my nails grew an inch. Â I had to file them down a lot to get them back to where I like them. Â Stupid broken laptop. Â Stupid hair falling out stress. Â BUT!!! Â I finally did a new one. Â I wanted to go for something really Halloweenie...punkins or something but I just went with orange and black. Â This is Color Me Monthly Alchemist and Island Sunset. Â There's also 2 coats of white undies...not on purpose, I started to do something else then changed my mind but couldn't be bothered to take it off. Â Also SquareHue Iron Horse under the Alchemist and about a million coats of seche vite. Â I should have taken off the white...they're very thick. The CMM polish is so awesome. Â Great formula and the glitter in Alchemist is awesome. Â I really love their polishes.


----------



## Jessismith

WOW!!! REALLY nice job. That looks amazing!!



> My first galaxy nails for the mani marathon: Â
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Â Â  And for about an hour before I wore my very first all-black mani - the base for this one - and I really liked the look!


----------



## madeupMegan

Color Club Bright Night with Sephora by OPI Caliente Coral


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry!!!  I was just wondering if Zoya lived up to the hype.  I have heard horror stores of the customer service from the website and it makes me nervous.  Also curious if anyone thought it was worth the splurge for Dream.  I have never even seen a Zoya up close.
Zoya and Essie are my mainstay polishes. At $8 each, they are affordable, compared to [my fave] Butter London, NCLA and Deborah Lippmann to name a few.  I think Zoya is worth it.  My Blair is pretty thick, covered in one coat.  I can tell I am going to need to pick up a thinner, though.  That is the way of the natural nail polishes!


----------



## Last Contrast

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hmm, if that's just one coat of Ruby Soho, then it looks like it could be an awesome glittery red for a straight mani too! I really like the pink flashes in it.
I think you could probably get it opaque with 3 coats. Would be a super awesome holiday mani I think, but I'd want to have peel off base coat on first!!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Today, it's Orly Harmonious Mess topped with Zoya Mosheen. Mosheen is so pretty...I kind of want to put it on top of everything right now.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I left my last mani on so long, I swear my nails grew an inch.  I had to file them down a lot to get them back to where I like them.  Stupid broken laptop.  Stupid hair falling out stress.  BUT!!!  I finally did a new one.  I wanted to go for something really Halloweenie...punkins or something but I just went with orange and black.  This is Color Me Monthly Alchemist and Island Sunset.  There's also 2 coats of white undies...not on purpose, I started to do something else then changed my mind but couldn't be bothered to take it off.  Also SquareHue Iron Horse under the Alchemist and about a million coats of seche vite.  I should have taken off the white...they're very thick.

The CMM polish is so awesome.  Great formula and the glitter in Alchemist is awesome.  I really love their polishes.




I love this! It looks great!


----------



## DonnaD

Edit, could have sworn I hit multi-quote.  pah.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are so talented at creating really cool manis with several elements. I really like the variety in the # of studs, and the way they complement Alchemist!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Gorgeous color!
Glitter bomb, I'll say!! Love it!
Wow, that is great!! So chiiiiiic






Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this! It looks great!
Thanks so much, ladies.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Color Club Bright Night with Sephora by OPI Caliente Coral
Love that blue!  Adding that to my secret santa list!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first galaxy nails for the mani marathon:
 









   

And for about an hour before I wore my very first all-black mani - the base for this one - and I really liked the look!
Just beautiful.  You have true skill.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love that blue!  Adding that to my secret santa list!
OOOH I think I saw that set at Ross.  I will have to go stalk it.


----------



## GlamBabe

I like Zoya, but my absolute favorite is China Glaze. I just think it dries more quickly than other brands and the color selection is really good. I also like Nails, Inc. I went thru a Julep phase and still have a lot of unopened colors, or colors I used once or twice, and I did the same with Priti, and have some of that around as well, but I always come back to China Glaze.


----------



## luckyme502

> I like Zoya, but my absolute favorite is China Glaze. I just think it dries more quickly than other brands and the color selection is really good. I also like Nails, Inc. I went thru a Julep phase and still have a lot of unopened colors, or colors I used once or twice, and I did the same with Priti, and have some of that around as well, but I always come back to China Glaze.Â


 I've never tried China glaze. I'll have to pick one up and try it. Thanks! Edited to correct auto correct!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've never tried China glaze. I'll have to pick one up and try it. Thanks!

Edited to correct auto correct!
I just found a decent selection of China Glaze polishes at my local TJ Maxx (as well as some ORLY, Essie, and OPI), and I've heard of some people having luck at Marshalls as well. Might want to check them out if there's one nearby! 

Edited to add: The delay in Bondi has resulted in me feeling like I don't have any polish and buying another 15+ bottles of other brands. Nope, I don't have a new addiction, not at all.


----------



## GlamBabe

Let me know what you think. I just changed my nails to Julep Sharon (an irridescent red color) and I'm kicking myself for doing it so late when it takes so long to dry. I hate that part of doing my nails, the wait for perfect dryness, especially when I can't find a quick dry, I dropped it in my living room area somewhere and it's a disaster so I have no idea where it fell. Arggg! If I'm lucky I won't smudge my nails before i can go to sleep. Otherwise I'll be redoing them again tonight. 

On another note I found my Julep white jewelry box from last year and enough Julep nail polish to fill it back up. So I did. I have no idea if they are the right colors or not, but it looks pretty.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Everyones manis are so pretty! Im so jealous...just as i was starting to get a little tiny bit of growth back i really tore my nails up at work on tuesday. My nails are back down to stubs with no tips at all, and my cuticles are ripped and torn and sore...my poor hands...i need a desk job! LOL. Right now all i have on is my nail tek II and finger paints warhol wannabe(neon pink). Has anyone else had issues with nail tek causing polish to separate on top of it? I have to add extra coats of everything just to get it somewhat smooth.
Lissa, are you using the Foundation or the clear one? I've used Foundation II since forever it seems and have no problems at all! That's why I buy it by the 4 pack! The clear one...I got both in a kit to start and I used it first but it didn't impress me so I used Foundation II.That one I love!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just found a decent selection of China Glaze polishes at my local TJ Maxx (as well as some ORLY, Essie, and OPI), and I've heard of some people having luck at Marshalls as well. Might want to check them out if there's one nearby! 

Edited to add: The delay in Bondi has resulted in me feeling like I don't have any polish and buying another 15+ bottles of other brands. Nope, I don't have a new addiction, not at all. 




I love China Glaze.  Essie, OPI and China Glaze are my favs.


----------



## DonnaD

I just got an email that zoya is having a pretty good sale...dunno if you guys know about it yet.

Now Through 11/1/2013 Buy Any Zoya Nail Polish Team Spirit Trio
and Get 1 Free + Free Shipping.

Use CODE: SPIRIT


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Finger Paints Drawn to You. I've been lazy this week so I just keep putting another layer on. I like the color and it is nice for fall. I like China Glaze , OPI and Finger Paints. Everybody's nails are so pretty here! Happy painting!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got an email that zoya is having a pretty good sale...dunno if you guys know about it yet.

Now Through 11/1/2013 Buy Any Zoya Nail Polish Team Spirit Trio
and Get 1 Free + Free Shipping.

Use CODE: SPIRIT
Facebook has it as ending 11/03/2013.  One of the sets is Pixie Dusts too!  What kind of sucks is if you were stocking up it's selected colors and some dupes but nice that they included some newer shades.  Mine will be Dhara, Sunshine, Tomoko (Denver Broncos) and Hunter, Darcy, Purity(Green Bay Packers).  I wish I had more money.  I was going to buy the Tampa colors but I think Zoya ought to pay me to take it!!!!    Works out to be $3.66 each.  Total is $22.00 for 6 polishes.

I really can't wait to try it out.  I have been staring at swatches ever since I placed my order this morning.  I almost msg'd you yesterday with the deal but I thought you mentioned  you didn't shop online.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love China Glaze.  Essie, OPI and China Glaze are my favs.
I was just watching the show The Carrie Diaries.  It's set in the 80's but she grabs a few bottles of Essie polish (current bottles) off the dresser in one scene.  It looked like she had some LA Colors Brites on there too.  How sad is it that I was checking out her stash!!!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Facebook has it as ending 11/03/2013.  One of the sets is Pixie Dusts too!  What kind of sucks is if you were stocking up it's selected colors and some dupes but nice that they included some newer shades.  Mine will be Dhara, Sunshine, Tomoko (Denver Broncos) and Hunter, Darcy, Purity(Green Bay Packers).  I wish I had more money.  I was going to buy the Tampa colors but I think Zoya ought to pay me to take it!!!!    Works out to be $3.66 each.  Total is $22.00 for 6 polishes.

I really can't wait to try it out.  I have been staring at swatches ever since I placed my order this morning.  I almost msg'd you yesterday with the deal but I thought you mentioned  you didn't shop online.
Are you kidding?  I do all my shopping online.  I have to be dragged kicking and screaming into a brick and mortar store...well, except for Home Good, Walgreens and Sally's.  I have a serious aversion to wandering aisles looking for stuff.  I just want it to appear in front of my eyes so I don't have to search for it lol.

I can't afford to get in on this right now.  I just ordered 2 more acrylic display racks and my husband is still insisting that I'm not allowed to buy anything.  I hate him.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

WOW!!! REALLY nice job. That looks amazing!!
Thank-you so much @Jessismith. It's also amazing how simple the sponging technique is to do - I just took about a third of a wedge sponge and ripped it into little pieces. I used tweezers to hold the sponge, painted it with just a bit of polish with the brush from the bottle, and lightly dabbed and pressed it onto several nails, re-wet, and repeat; then I used another sponge bit for a different colour, etc. I noticed in the tutorials that many people use only three colours, and I understand that as with more you have the real risk of the combination becoming quite murky, but I used more colours anyway. You'll see I gently highlighted different colours on different nails to minimize murkiness - on some you'll see the fuchsia, on some you'll see more white, etc. I was worried I wouldn't be able to get photos as the camera really didn't like the glitter, but I'm happy with the ones that worked. It's a technique that is worth trying and worth repeating.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love that blue!  Adding that to my secret santa list!


Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Color Club Bright Night with Sephora by OPI Caliente Coral
I agree with @DonnaD that is a fantastic blue! It's going on my list too! It looks great on you, and also in combination with the coral.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, it's Orly Harmonious Mess topped with Zoya Mosheen. Mosheen is so pretty...I kind of want to put it on top of everything right now.





And now I want to see it on top of everything! Dark blue base next please! or dark green! It looks like it will make amazing combinations with most everything.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just beautiful.  You have true skill.
Thank-you very much Donna!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Facebook has it as ending 11/03/2013.  One of the sets is Pixie Dusts too!  What kind of sucks is if you were stocking up it's selected colors and some dupes but nice that they included some newer shades.  Mine will be Dhara, Sunshine, Tomoko (Denver Broncos) and Hunter, Darcy, Purity(Green Bay Packers).  I wish I had more money.  I was going to buy the Tampa colors but I think Zoya ought to pay me to take it!!!!    Works out to be $3.66 each.  Total is $22.00 for 6 polishes.

I really can't wait to try it out.  I have been staring at swatches ever since I placed my order this morning.  I almost msg'd you yesterday with the deal but I thought you mentioned  you didn't shop online.
It's an awesome deal! I really enjoy the Zoyas I have and wish I could make use of these super deals! Most Zoyas I have I enjoy even more than I thought I would when I bought them! Song is a bit of a pain just because of the Smurf fingers issue on clean-up and removal. And it's darker than I expected, but that's OK.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's an awesome deal! I really enjoy the Zoyas I have and wish I could make use of these super deals! Most Zoyas I have I enjoy even more than I thought I would when I bought them! Song is a bit of a pain just because of the Smurf fingers issue on clean-up and removal. And it's darker than I expected, but that's OK.
It's funny.  I have a bunch of Zoyas and the one I thought I hated the most is the only one I've ever used more than twice.  I don't know...Zoya doesn't impress me much.  Maybe I don't have the right colours.  MUST HAVE ALL THE COLOURS!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's funny.  I have a bunch of Zoyas and the one I thought I hated the most is the only one I've ever used more than twice.  I don't know...Zoya doesn't impress me much.  Maybe I don't have the right colours.  MUST HAVE ALL THE COLOURS!!
I guess I would say your experience with many polish brands gives you a broader scope to truly judge. I don't have many, seriously - no Essie, no Color Club, no Orly, no China Glaze, no OPI. Really it's easier to list what I do have! So in my scope of a few brands, I like Zoya, but I might like most of them just because I haven't experienced better! What I definitely know is that the water-based brands I've tried -do not work- for me. My primary annoyance with applying polishes is that they end up lumpier on the nail than I would like - not sufficiently self-leveling, or the brush strokes leave thicker areas of polish on the sides of the stroke that when you go over them end up catching or dragging, etc. I expect a bit of this is technique, but also that a fantastic polish might be more immune to this. Some are better than others in the bunch I have. Thinning them sometimes helps. I would probably be over the moon with a brand that completely self-leveled and then dried really fast so it would not dent or smush despite layers. I'm not asking for much, am I?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you kidding?  I do all my shopping online.  I have to be dragged kicking and screaming into a brick and mortar store...well, except for Home Good, Walgreens and Sally's.  I have a serious aversion to wandering aisles looking for stuff.  I just want it to appear in front of my eyes so I don't have to search for it lol.

I can't afford to get in on this right now.  I just ordered 2 more acrylic display racks and my husband is still insisting that I'm not allowed to buy anything.  I hate him.
LOL my bad. I totally spaced out about your fantastic Amazon deals and everything you have mentioned and was thinking of your joke the other day.  I was pretty spooky yesterday!!

Next time I will give you a head's up.  I shouldn't have done it but if I don't get myself a little something then I will go insane.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I agree with @DonnaD that is a fantastic blue! It's going on my list too! It looks great on you, and also in combination with the coral.

Thanks! It's pretty close to the perfect basic blue!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OOOH I think I saw that set at Ross.  I will have to go stalk it.

Ya, I bought it as part of a set for $5, pretty good deal in my opinion!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love that blue!  Adding that to my secret santa list!

It is really pretty! And not bad quality either!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's an awesome deal! I really enjoy the Zoyas I have and wish I could make use of these super deals! Most Zoyas I have I enjoy even more than I thought I would when I bought them! Song is a bit of a pain just because of the Smurf fingers issue on clean-up and removal. And it's darker than I expected, but that's OK.
It's funny.  I have a bunch of Zoyas and the one I thought I hated the most is the only one I've ever used more than twice.  I don't know...Zoya doesn't impress me much.  Maybe I don't have the right colours.  MUST HAVE ALL THE COLOURS!!

I have a lot of brands but Zoya tends to work out the best on me! I'm not a nail aficionado, or anything, and I don't have a lot of patience when it comes to holding still for things to dry, and Zoya dries to the touch pretty quickly on me, and the formula seems to work the best with my crappy and sloppy application technique, LOL. I generally buy only the shimmers and glitters, as I don't care for creme polishes, and I think they make really pretty ones! The ones with holo glitter (Storm, Blaze, Aurora, Dream, and Payton) are especially amazing.

I tend to prefer thinner polishes as I suck with thicker ones, and most of my Zoyas fit this bill, too (not super thin, but not gloopy)...and I like polishes that require no more than 2 coats...that whole patience thing again...

The brand that everyone raves about that doesn't work well on me is Deborah Lippmann...so pretty, but I have the hardest time with them. Body chemistry or whatever it is, I try different brands but usually end up going back to my standbys - Zoya and SH Complete Salon Manicure.


----------



## luckyme502

I find it fascinating how everybody's nails react differently to different polish formulas. Edited because mails instead of nails wasn't right!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I find it fascinating how everybody's nails react differently to different polish formulas.
Edited because mails instead of nails wasn't right!





I know, I think it's so strange! I understand why things work differently on skin, faces, coloring, fragrances...but nails seem like they should be pretty consistent! But they aren't. Bodies are strange!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I find it fascinating how everybody's nails react differently to different polish formulas.
Edited because mails instead of nails wasn't right!






Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, I think it's so strange! I understand why things work differently on skin, faces, coloring, fragrances...but nails seem like they should be pretty consistent! But they aren't. Bodies are strange!
I have never considered this might be why some polishes I own are craptastic.  I almost wish there was a DNA sequencer in Ulta you could have them file a bit of your nail and then "prescribe" the right polish for your body.  Maybe I will invent one.  Nobody steal my idea!!!


----------



## Christa W

I am currently wearing only Essie All in One Base.  (OMG my nails are nekkid!!!)  I am feeling terribly uninspired even with my favorite holiday next week.  I need some ideas people help!!!! 

Also has anyone tried that whitener bubbly stuff for your nails at Sally's?  I think it's called Bubble White.  My nails are super long and pretty but my thumb is like 3 shades more yellow than the rest of my fingers and it's driving me insane.  I know the larger container is on sale plus I have a 15% off coupon.  Just wondering if it's worth it.


----------



## lissa1307

Did a little more play with my striping tape (im on a stripe kick lately)

used finger paints warhol wannabe and china glaze of course!


----------



## BoySarah

Love it!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little more play with my striping tape (im on a stripe kick lately)

used finger paints warhol wannabe and china glaze of course!




Whoa, this is fabulous! I love how neat your stripes are, mine always get messed up when I pull off the tape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, it's Orly Harmonious Mess topped with Zoya Mosheen. Mosheen is so pretty...I kind of want to put it on top of everything right now.





And now I want to see it on top of everything! Dark blue base next please! or dark green! It looks like it will make amazing combinations with most everything. 





Ooh, maybe I'll do that today! I have only tried it on light things and really want to see it on something dark...and I just got dark blue and green plashes in subs this month!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little more play with my striping tape (im on a stripe kick lately)

used finger paints warhol wannabe and china glaze of course!




OMG how perfect and pretty this is.  I love how clean your lines are.  Also those colors are cute together!!!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am currently wearing only Essie All in One Base.  (OMG my nails are nekkid!!!)  I am feeling terribly uninspired even with my favorite holiday next week.  I need some ideas people help!!!! 

Also has anyone tried that whitener bubbly stuff for your nails at Sally's?  I think it's called Bubble White.  My nails are super long and pretty but my thumb is like 3 shades more yellow than the rest of my fingers and it's driving me insane.  I know the larger container is on sale plus I have a 15% off coupon.  Just wondering if it's worth it.
I did try it. It was on sale of course. It didn't do anything. I think a denture tablet would work better LOL. I haven't done this for a long time but I used to soak my nails in bleach &amp; water. Holy moly, it worked. In all of the hints I have seen for whitening nails like using lemon juice and baking soda or whitening toothpaste, etc I have never seen bleach recommended but yep, I did use it. When our dishwasher broke down at the group home we had to wash dishes by hand and rinse them in 10% bleach water. Well, after washing and soaking/ rinsing dishes for 9 (staff and residents) the sink was nice and shiny and nails were nice and clean.


----------



## OiiO

Here's an easy nail art idea for short nails:

Nailtini Mai Tai as a base color, topped with thin triangles using Color Club Mod in Manhattan and OPI Suzi Takes the Wheel.

This pattern makes the nails look longer and slimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

butter LONDON British Racing Green topped with Zoya Mosheen. And as usual, I smudged the heck out of it. I envy you guys and your steady hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cuticles need some work...need a few pampering days after this.


----------



## Christa W

Every purchase I make has some kind of story to me.  I think that's why I like shopping for/  collecting polish just as much as I do actually wearing it.  Today was no exception.  I went sans lacquer with my boyfriend to his eye doctor appointment at Walmart and thought "hey while I am here why don't I get a haircut". 

Needless to say it wasn't what I was expecting but the poor woman was just too damn sweet for me to complain.  I even tipped her well.  To offset my regret for the bad haircut I noticed they just got in the Mariah Carey Holiday 2013 collection.  I grabbed the lilac Liquid Sand in Baby Please Come Home and since they were Buy 1 get 1 1/2 off I grabbed Tiffany Case from the Bond Girls.  I again immediately regretted the purchase because there were so many other colors I need from the Holiday 2013 and San Fran collections and I have passed on Tiffany Case when it was on clearance and here I paid more for it than I had almost paid for it like 2 months ago.  I wish I would have gotten another shade.  Oh well, I decided that I am not making any more decisions today though.   Immediately after I put this polish on I realized I forgot to feed my 17 yr old cat so I went to give her wet food and the bag ripped and splashed Tuna juice all over my manicure, arm and good shirt.  If the rest of my kitties like my polish I think I will know why.

Here is Tiffany Case.  This polish doesn't even look real!!!  I feel like this is the OPI app and it's in the try on mode.  I love it.  Way more sparkly than I thought it would be.  I intended on stamping over it but I am not sure what would go with it.  I am not happy with it and will probably still take it off.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  butter LONDON British Racing Green topped with Zoya Mosheen. And as usual, I smudged the heck out of it. I envy you guys and your steady hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cuticles need some work...need a few pampering days after this.




Mosheen is such an interesting polish


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  butter LONDON British Racing Green topped with Zoya Mosheen. And as usual, I smudged the heck out of it. I envy you guys and your steady hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cuticles need some work...need a few pampering days after this.




Mosheen is such an interesting polish

It really is...I wish it was easier to show the full effect of glitters (especially holo ones!) in crappy photos!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anyone use/do any manicures with the new sephora X polishes?
The Polish Aholic just did a whole post of different type of these polishes.  I had seen some in store but OMG do her swatches make me think twice.  I wasn't keen on the price tag but they have some indie looking glitters and some really unique textures.  I hope they have a sale soon.


----------



## Last Contrast

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Every purchase I make has some kind of story to me.  I think that's why I like shopping for/  collecting polish just as much as I do actually wearing it.  Today was no exception.  I went sans lacquer with my boyfriend to his eye doctor appointment at Walmart and thought "hey while I am here why don't I get a haircut". 

Needless to say it wasn't what I was expecting but the poor woman was just too damn sweet for me to complain.  I even tipped her well.  To offset my regret for the bad haircut I noticed they just got in the Mariah Carey Holiday 2013 collection.  I grabbed the lilac Liquid Sand in Baby Please Come Home and since they were Buy 1 get 1 1/2 off I grabbed Tiffany Case from the Bond Girls.  I again immediately regretted the purchase because there were so many other colors I need from the Holiday 2013 and San Fran collections and I have passed on Tiffany Case when it was on clearance and here I paid more for it than I had almost paid for it like 2 months ago.  I wish I would have gotten another shade.  Oh well, I decided that I am not making any more decisions today though.   Immediately after I put this polish on I realized I forgot to feed my 17 yr old cat so I went to give her wet food and the bag ripped and splashed Tuna juice all over my manicure, arm and good shirt.  If the rest of my kitties like my polish I think I will know why.

Here is Tiffany Case.  This polish doesn't even look real!!!  I feel like this is the OPI app and it's in the try on mode.  I love it.  Way more sparkly than I thought it would be.  I intended on stamping over it but I am not sure what would go with it.  I am not happy with it and will probably still take it off. 





That is just gorgeous! totally spectacular


----------



## madeupMegan

Orly Nite Owl, one of my favourite neutrals!


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Every purchase I make has some kind of story to me.  I think that's why I like shopping for/  collecting polish just as much as I do actually wearing it.  Today was no exception.  I went sans lacquer with my boyfriend to his eye doctor appointment at Walmart and thought "hey while I am here why don't I get a haircut".

Needless to say it wasn't what I was expecting but the poor woman was just too damn sweet for me to complain.  I even tipped her well.  To offset my regret for the bad haircut I noticed they just got in the Mariah Carey Holiday 2013 collection.  I grabbed the lilac Liquid Sand in Baby Please Come Home and since they were Buy 1 get 1 1/2 off I grabbed Tiffany Case from the Bond Girls.  I again immediately regretted the purchase because there were so many other colors I need from the Holiday 2013 and San Fran collections and I have passed on Tiffany Case when it was on clearance and here I paid more for it than I had almost paid for it like 2 months ago.  I wish I would have gotten another shade.  Oh well, I decided that I am not making any more decisions today though.   Immediately after I put this polish on I realized I forgot to feed my 17 yr old cat so I went to give her wet food and the bag ripped and splashed Tuna juice all over my manicure, arm and good shirt.  If the rest of my kitties like my polish I think I will know why.

Here is Tiffany Case.  This polish doesn't even look real!!!  I feel like this is the OPI app and it's in the try on mode.  I love it.  Way more sparkly than I thought it would be.  I intended on stamping over it but I am not sure what would go with it.  I am not happy with it and will probably still take it off.




Wow! This is mega-gorgeous! Blue + Sparkles just sells me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  butter LONDON British Racing Green topped with Zoya Mosheen. And as usual, I smudged the heck out of it. I envy you guys and your steady hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cuticles need some work...need a few pampering days after this.




Love this colour combo! British Racing Green is on my to-buy list!

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's an easy nail art idea for short nails:

Nailtini Mai Tai as a base color, topped with thin triangles using Color Club Mod in Manhattan and OPI Suzi Takes the Wheel.

This pattern makes the nails look longer and slimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Good pointers! My nails have been unable to grow out in a while, if my nail art skills ever improve I'll look at doing something like this!

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little more play with my striping tape (im on a stripe kick lately)

used finger paints warhol wannabe and china glaze of course!




This is awesome! Love your colour choices!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Orly Nite Owl, one of my favourite neutrals!


That is a beautiful color!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Halloweeny kitty nails! Kiss nail dress I got from Walgreens a while back and just ran across! (edited to add less fuzzy pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## luckyme502

> Halloweeny kitty nails! Kiss nail dress I got from Walgreens a while back and just ran across!


 I love this Mani! So cute!


----------



## barbyechick

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Halloweeny kitty nails! Kiss nail dress I got from Walgreens a while back and just ran across! (edited to add less fuzzy pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )

OMG


----------



## Primpology

I'm in love with this manicure. Hope you don't mind if I copy this.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Halloweeny kitty nails! Kiss nail dress I got from Walgreens a while back and just ran across! (edited to add less fuzzy pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
Omg can you just come do my nails? I want all of the Halloween cats on them. All of them.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


I love the texture on this and also how the bright pink shines through!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know, I think it's so strange! I understand why things work differently on skin, faces, coloring, fragrances...but nails seem like they should be pretty consistent! But they aren't. Bodies are strange!
I'm just sad my chemistry and preference for long baths prevents me from using the new water-based polishes effectively. It would be awesome if they worked for me, but they just peel off - at least Honeybee Gardens ones do - I don't know if it's worth trying others. On the other hand I'm mostly lucky that things don't chip much on me, though I do seem to have more of a tendency toward more bubbles than some others.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


That really is flattering - it looks super!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  butter LONDON British Racing Green topped with Zoya Mosheen. And as usual, I smudged the heck out of it. I envy you guys and your steady hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cuticles need some work...need a few pampering days after this.




Thanks for trying it on the dark colours too. It looks really lovely - I like the way the green still really is visible, but the flashes of blue look like they stand out more than they do on a light colour.


----------



## reepy

Lacquer Lust's "Death by Cupid's Arrow," which I bought for the name but come back to for the color.  I have Julep Matte on top.  (Messy mani/cuticles, but too lazy to fix.)


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Well, I like it on you! It's a beautiful colour. I hope you didn't take it off yet! I would stamp on snowflakes or  a repeating circle geometric pattern of some sort with either white, grey, or a slightly darker blue tone. Or maybe a combination of the three! Odds are I wouldn't wear this often as a full mani and would use it as an accent (or about 40% of the mani), but I really love this idea of white/grey/blue/navy and the variety of visual textures with this.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Orly Nite Owl, one of my favourite neutrals!
It's a pretty colour. I'm worried for me it might be a bit too warm, but it's hard to know without trying. Even the name of it is an inspiration for a mani - I really like owl images and this is a perfect colour for trying an owl mani! And it's really gorgeous with so many colours, being a neutral, or course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lacquer Lust's "Death by Cupid's Arrow," which I bought for the name but come back to for the color.  I have Julep Matte on top.  (Messy mani/cuticles, but too lazy to fix.)




What a great Hallowe'en look. It's a very unique and unexpected effect!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Halloweeny kitty nails! Kiss nail dress I got from Walgreens a while back and just ran across! (edited to add less fuzzy pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
This is so spectcatular!



I am very impressed. And I really wish I had all those stamps so I could copy it now



- the colours, the swirls and stars, and the cats all together are fantastic!


----------



## Lolo22

So I have been posting my manis in the mani marathon thread but I love this one so much I'm posting here too. This is my galaxy mani. Ruffian Delirium, random polish with the label rubbed off called purple-xing, SH Jewel Charm, Essie Stroke of Brilliance and Nothing Else Metals.


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I have been posting my manis in the mani marathon thread but I love this one so much I'm posting here too. This is my galaxy mani. Ruffian Delirium, random polish with the label rubbed off called purple-xing, SH Jewel Charm, Essie Stroke of Brilliance and Nothing Else Metals.



I love this mani!  So pretty.  And purple is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## NittanyLionGRRL

Zoya Ginessa + Indie Hitpolish Halloween 2.0 Glitter.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Ginessa + Indie Hitpolish Halloween 2.0 Glitter
Love, love, love!


----------



## meaganola

Square Hue desert grit:




I'm not wild about orange or textured polishes, but it's Halloween week, so I'm starting things off with this one!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I like it on you! It's a beautiful colour. I hope you didn't take it off yet! I would stamp on snowflakes or  a repeating circle geometric pattern of some sort with either white, grey, or a slightly darker blue tone. Or maybe a combination of the three! Odds are I wouldn't wear this often as a full mani and would use it as an accent (or about 40% of the mani), but I really love this idea of white/grey/blue/navy and the variety of visual textures with this.
I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was so unfocused I kept screwing up my right hand and I got so mad I took it all off.  I went polishless (is that a word??)  until this afternoon I threw on Peace, Love &amp; OPI.  I had this whole manicure planned for stamping on it then remembered I really did have to do the dishes so manicure was demolished after.  I finally decided to do a Halloween manicure and started by doing this...  This is Sinful Colors Citrine which I just got after hearing how awesome it was with one coat of Sally Hansen Nail Prisms in Diamond as a holographic top coat if you will.  (Love this over everything BTW... tried it on a test nail over Essie Chinchilly and it looked like that Butter London All Hail the Queen polish almost!!).  Accent is one coat of Wet n' Wild Wild Shine Black Creme with two coats Sephora by OPI in If You've Got it Haunt It.





Then I tried stamping some Halloween images from the Bundle Monster Holiday and needless to say my nails are naked again.  I am having all kinds of issues lately I have no idea what my deal is.  I should have just left it like this.


----------



## Christa W

Redid them.  Still Citrine and Black Creme.  Glitter is Hit Polish Halloween 2.0.  I don't hate it but I don't totally love it either (except the accent nail OMG is it awesome).


----------



## luckyme502

> Redid them.Â  Still Citrine and Black Creme.Â  Glitter is Hit Polish Halloween 2.0.Â  I don't hate it but I don't totally love it either (except the accent nail OMG is it awesome).Â


 That is awesome!


----------



## bellecrush

Opi by Nicole - Do Good. Feel Good.


----------



## acostakk

Revlon Moon Candy in Satellite



Terrible lighting, but I forgot to take a picture during the day. Cleanup was a massive PITA. I gave up and have just walked around with stained cuticles for the last two days.


----------



## Jessismith

Lovely!



> Here's an easy nail art idea for short nails: Nailtini Mai Tai as a base color, topped with thin triangles using Color Club Mod in Manhattan and OPIÂ Suzi Takes the Wheel. This pattern makes the nails look longer and slimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I love this color! It's been a top five for me.


> Orly Nite Owl, one of my favourite neutrals!


 Very cute!


> Halloweeny kitty nails! Kiss nail dress I got from Walgreens a while back and just ran across! (edited to add less fuzzy pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## Jessismith

Pretty combo.



> I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  I was so unfocused I kept screwing up my right hand and I got so mad I took it all off.Â  I went polishless (is that a word??)Â  until this afternoon I threw on Peace, Love &amp; OPI.Â  I had this whole manicure planned for stamping on it then remembered I really did have to do the dishes so manicure was demolished after.Â  I finally decided to do a Halloween manicure and started by doing this...Â  This is Sinful Colors Citrine which I just got after hearing how awesome it was with one coat of Sally Hansen Nail Prisms in Diamond as a holographic top coat if you will.Â  (Love this over everything BTW... tried it on a test nail over Essie Chinchilly and it looked like that Butter London All Hail the Queen polish almost!!).Â  Accent is one coat of Wet n' Wild Wild Shine Black Creme with two coats Sephora by OPI in If You've Got it Haunt It.
> 
> Then I tried stamping some Halloween images from the Bundle Monster Holiday and needless to say my nails are naked again.Â  I am having all kinds of issues lately I have no idea what my deal is.Â  I should have just left it like this.Â


 Cute!


> Redid them.Â  Still Citrine and Black Creme.Â  Glitter is Hit Polish Halloween 2.0.Â  I don't hate it but I don't totally love it either (except the accent nail OMG is it awesome).Â


----------



## Christa W

TEAM SPIRIT TRIO BOGO UPDATE: For those asking, the email sent out was correct and this offer ends THIS Friday, November 1st at 11:59pm EST. 

Saw this on my Facebook.   Donna D was right!!!


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's an easy nail art idea for short nails:

Nailtini Mai Tai as a base color, topped with thin triangles using Color Club Mod in Manhattan and OPI Suzi Takes the Wheel.

This pattern makes the nails look longer and slimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I love it!  I think I can pull this off-as lame as my left hand is!


----------



## jennm149

Tried out the nails inc rose gold set. The polish (color is kings road) has a lavender cast I wasn't expecting and it is finicky, as the unevenness shows. But it isn't really meant to be seen, but to be a base for the glitter. I plan to take this off later in the week and didn't want 10 fingers of glitter to soak off!



Inside, no flash



In the car, no flash


----------



## DonnaD

This is one of the new branded polishes from Cult Cosmetics Black Box.  It's very pretty.


----------



## DonnaD

I don't want to do 900 quotes but I am seriously impressed with all of these Halloween manis.  You girls do awesome work.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  TEAM SPIRIT TRIO BOGO UPDATE: For those asking, the email sent out was correct and this offer ends THIS Friday, November 1st at 11:59pm EST. 
Saw this on my Facebook.   Donna D was right!!!
Of course I am.  I'm always right, just ask my poor husband.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a pretty colour. I'm worried for me it might be a bit too warm, but it's hard to know without trying. Even the name of it is an inspiration for a mani - I really like owl images and this is a perfect colour for trying an owl mani! And it's really gorgeous with so many colours, being a neutral, or course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You'd be surprised, my picture (I think it's the lighting in my room) makes it look much warmer than it is, I find it to be cool-toned myself. I wish I had nail art skills, you're right it would be perfect for an owl mani!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is one of the new branded polishes from Cult Cosmetics Black Box.  It's very pretty.




Is the glitter the one from your box too?


----------



## Last Contrast

Revlon Get Reddy. It's an oldie but a goodie!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is one of the new branded polishes from Cult Cosmetics Black Box.  It's very pretty.





I love this blue! Now I'm sad that I didn't get the box. I debated on it for so long, but decided to pass.


----------



## wrkreads

I decided to try leopard print for the first time. This is Wet n Wild Wild Shine in Eggplant Frost with silver and black leopard spots. I was impressed at how easy the leopard print was to do. I'll definitely try again with a lighter base colour.


----------



## BeautyJunction

My first "drip" mani - I did this for a Hallowe'en challenge on "blood and gore".


----------



## Jessismith

Cute! Er, I mean, horrific!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> My first "drip" mani - I did this for a Hallowe'en challenge on "blood and gore".


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Ginessa + Indie Hitpolish Halloween 2.0 Glitter.
Wow! Those nails are impressively long. I highly doubt I'd ever get there!!! Ginessa looks nice; is it opaque?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Square Hue desert grit:




I'm not wild about orange or textured polishes, but it's Halloween week, so I'm starting things off with this one!
Nice - I think these won't be in my realm due to the sub, but it's a cool Fall mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was so unfocused I kept screwing up my right hand and I got so mad I took it all off.  I went polishless (is that a word??)  until this afternoon I threw on Peace, Love &amp; OPI.  I had this whole manicure planned for stamping on it then remembered I really did have to do the dishes so manicure was demolished after.  I finally decided to do a Halloween manicure and started by doing this...  This is Sinful Colors Citrine which I just got after hearing how awesome it was with one coat of Sally Hansen Nail Prisms in Diamond as a holographic top coat if you will.  (Love this over everything BTW... tried it on a test nail over Essie Chinchilly and it looked like that Butter London All Hail the Queen polish almost!!).  Accent is one coat of Wet n' Wild Wild Shine Black Creme with two coats Sephora by OPI in If You've Got it Haunt It.





Then I tried stamping some Halloween images from the Bundle Monster Holiday and needless to say my nails are naked again.  I am having all kinds of issues lately I have no idea what my deal is.  I should have just left it like this. 
Ooh, Diamond does seem really neat! I love the fiery glow on the orange. Maybe you're being too fussy about the results? We would have probably all been excited to see each of those manis.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did try it. It was on sale of course. It didn't do anything. I think a denture tablet would work better LOL. I haven't done this for a long time but I used to soak my nails in bleach &amp; water. Holy moly, it worked. In all of the hints I have seen for whitening nails like using lemon juice and baking soda or whitening toothpaste, etc I have never seen bleach recommended but yep, I did use it. When our dishwasher broke down at the group home we had to wash dishes by hand and rinse them in 10% bleach water. Well, after washing and soaking/ rinsing dishes for 9 (staff and residents) the sink was nice and shiny and nails were nice and clean.





I should have tried your way.  I used it per directed and it ate away at my nails.  I had to buff them afterward and thank God it didn't ruin them permanently but for me it's garbage.  I had bought the whole container, returning it after work and instead buying some nice polish to cover my stains instead LOL.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first "drip" mani - I did this for a Hallowe'en challenge on "blood and gore".




This is so cool!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Got some NCLA nail wraps in my Little Black Bag..don't really care for nail strips but decided to try them anyway! I love October.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my latest mani for the marathon! Ladybugs around here are looking for warmer places to hang out, so I was thinking of them! I used Bondi Strawberry Fields, The Limelight; Nubar Black Polka Dot, White Polka Dot; Konad Cool Red; Pueen46 plate; and Revlon Knockout. I tried stamping a red ladybug on Knockout (it didn't show well), but now I have an idea for that from @Scooby Dynamite's examples using white and jellies, though I don't have a red jelly.



          


So  pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




JUST put on Butter London in La Moss with my 1st attempt at ombrÃ© glitter with Nubar in Kristal.

I just got my final BB5 after trying to cancel last month, and this Nubar kinda makes me want to give them another chance... Wish we weren't so tight on money lately!
Great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my first attempt at a gradient...I purposely chose the grey/black colors in case I messed it up!! Lol...I didn't wet the sponge (doh!) but will remember to do that next time. I don't think it's half bad for a first try!!





I used NYC in Bowery Black and Sidewalkers and a WNW white that came in a mini set.
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I don't know what her stash is like, so I decided to be conservative. Tee, hee!
I have no kids and don't plan on having any so I have been very specific with my boyfriend if God forbid something happens to me.  He knows what polishes are more rare than others and what ones are my favorites.  I promised him not to sell it all at a yard sale for .10 each.  It's crazy to think that even if I used up every last bottle I currently own and don't buy any more, I will never see the bottles finished.  Makes me feel so greedy that I don't feel like nearly 700 bottles is even close to enough.

Wow 700


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow 700




True story.  I am with my boyfriend at Lowe's on Sunday trying to figure out what the cost will be to build me a rack for my polish since my foam ones are falling apart.  He's there chatting with the Lowe's associate and looks at me and says "How many bottles of polish do you have?"  I have never really told him how many.  I just said I was looking for a rack for 600 as some of them don't need to be displayed and that's all that will fit on that wall.  He looks at the associate, opens his mouth about to talk then suddenly back to me and says "Wait, what?"  The color sort of left his face.   It was awesome!  He doesn't care really as long as bills are paid and often brags to other people about how awesome my collection is but I never really quantified it to him before and you would have thought I told him I was dying or pregnant or something.  His comic book collection far exceeds my polish and he has an entire room just for those.


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  True story.  I am with my boyfriend at Lowe's on Sunday trying to figure out what the cost will be to build me a rack for my polish since my foam ones are falling apart.  He's there chatting with the Lowe's associate and looks at me and says "How many bottles of polish do you have?"  I have never really told him how many.  I just said I was looking for a rack for 600 as some of them don't need to be displayed and that's all that will fit on that wall.  He looks at the associate, opens his mouth about to talk then suddenly back to me and says "Wait, what?"  The color sort of left his face.   It was awesome!  He doesn't care really as long as bills are paid and often brags to other people about how awesome my collection is but I never really quantified it to him before and you would have thought I told him I was dying or pregnant or something.  His comic book collection far exceeds my polish and he has an entire room just for those.
I love this story.  It was like last night when I was telling my husband I should be getting a refund for some polish.  He casually asked how much so I told him, about $120.  He says, "Geeze, how many bottles did you buy, like 100?"  I asked him, "How much do you think a bottle of nail polish costs?"  He says, "A dollar or two, maybe three if it's nicer."  I had a good laugh at that and then told him, "No, these were $12.50 a bottle, some brands are more and some are less."  I then explained to him that I had ordered sets, which made the bottles cheaper, but a dollar or two!  He has no idea!  The thing is, he will spend $20 on 1 cigar, which takes about 90 minutes to smoke, so he doesn't say much about my polish/beauty addiction!


----------



## formul8edphrase

Hi, heading over here since the threads I was in are going kaput. 





I did this mani for Halloween (our town does trick or treating the Saturday before the holiday), and only afterwards kicked myself for not doing spiderwebs instead of random dots and lines. What can I say? I was rushed and tired and totally not thinking holistic design.  (I posted this to Julep's FB, so apologies if you've seen it already.)





Julep Cleopatra with Julep Casper for the non-skull nails.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Hi, heading over here since the threads I was in are going kaput.Â  :flowers: I did this mani for Halloween (our town does trick or treating the Saturday before the holiday), and only afterwards kicked myself for not doing spiderwebs instead of random dots and lines. What can I say? I was rushed and tired and totally not thinking holistic design. Â (I posted this to Julep's FB, so apologies if you've seen it already.)
> 
> Julep Cleopatra with Julep Casper for the non-skull nails.


 That is sweet! I love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Dream - It is PERFECT, oh man!




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Blue Marks the Spot



It is extremely sheer, so this is like five coats.
So cute, I need that color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Bondi Lady Liberty today. It's not exactly a Fall color, but I really wanted to wear it at least once this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Such a beautiful color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another nail mail today brought me my second thermal.  This is Teal the World Ends from Polish TBH.  This is a first of this brand for me too.  Formula was a bit hard to work with but once I got it smoothed out it looked stunning.  My mom said it reminded her of a white sandy beach and a beautiful ocean.

More pics will be on the indie thread shortly.




Im in love with this color and  I love the name too!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My sub boxes have been great for my polish no-buy. I got Zoya Mason from ipsy and Nubar Kristal from BB5.



Those colors look great together!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first "nail art" -- a very motley crew, and some candy too!!

I read Frankenstein and Dracula this month, so this is in honor of those ghoulish fiends!






Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Aurora tonight. Loooove. Like Dream, it is a thousand times prettier in person than my crappy phone camera can capture.




This is one of my favorite Zoya polishes such a great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rimmel Baby Bellini



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Emily De Molly Ruby Soho on Revlon Lunar (a black base). Attempted to photograph but the super glittery Ruby Soho did not like being snapped in full light. I'll have to try a shadier spot later.




Pretty combo!


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - The Grape Gatsby A very glowy purple with a pretty red reflection.


----------



## formul8edphrase

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - The Grape Gatsby

A very glowy purple with a pretty red reflection.





I love the name! I just started Gatsby with my 12th graders today, coincidentally. If only I'd known of this polish first...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## formul8edphrase

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is sweet! I love it!
Thank you! It took forever...not the skull part, but I kept smudging the black because I couldn't topcoat it, and UGH. That'll teach me to use matte finishes for art instead of regular polish with a matte topcoat.


----------



## TippyAG

> Hi, heading over here since the threads I was in are going kaput.Â  :flowers: I did this mani for Halloween (our town does trick or treating the Saturday before the holiday), and only afterwards kicked myself for not doing spiderwebs instead of random dots and lines. What can I say? I was rushed and tired and totally not thinking holistic design. Â (I posted this to Julep's FB, so apologies if you've seen it already.)
> 
> Julep Cleopatra with Julep Casper for the non-skull nails.


 LOVE LOVE LOVE that sugar skull!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try leopard print for the first time. This is Wet n Wild Wild Shine in Eggplant Frost with silver and black leopard spots. I was impressed at how easy the leopard print was to do. I'll definitely try again with a lighter base colour.




Congrats on making that first foray! It's a lovely purple for other things for sure.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first "drip" mani - I did this for a Hallowe'en challenge on "blood and gore".




Yes, definitely gore! I'll try really hard to think of it as strawberry sauce on strawberry ice cream, though!!!


----------



## acostakk

Rainbow Honey The God of Destiny over Bondi Chasing the Sun


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got some NCLA nail wraps in my Little Black Bag..don't really care for nail strips but decided to try them anyway! I love October.




Well, they pretty much come across as polish, so that's a good thing - it's just they're so random! I guess gory blood is supposed to be... How did they last compared to polish for you?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, heading over here since the threads I was in are going kaput. 





I did this mani for Halloween (our town does trick or treating the Saturday before the holiday), and only afterwards kicked myself for not doing spiderwebs instead of random dots and lines. What can I say? I was rushed and tired and totally not thinking holistic design.  (I posted this to Julep's FB, so apologies if you've seen it already.)





Julep Cleopatra with Julep Casper for the non-skull nails.
I like the eyes, and you could always revise the mani just a bit by using white to add some spider webs! It's getting a little bit creepy around here (hides a bit further under the covers)...


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got some NCLA nail wraps in my Little Black Bag..don't really care for nail strips but decided to try them anyway! I love October.




Well, they pretty much come across as polish, so that's a good thing - it's just they're so random! I guess gory blood is supposed to be... How did they last compared to polish for you?

Well, they didn't chip or anything, but after washing my hands several times, they started peeling off. Which is the same thing that's happened for me with all the nail strips I've tried (But the Sally Hansen ones tend to last the longest for me).

Still fun and they were a free bonus, so I'm not complaining.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a spiderweb pack I might try next, before halloween (which were also in my LBB).


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - The Grape Gatsby

A very glowy purple with a pretty red reflection.





Wow! It looks like it applies beautifully too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rainbow Honey The God of Destiny over Bondi Chasing the Sun



The flashy version of the leaves I just went through with the dog! Fantastic!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Bondi Lady Liberty today. It's not exactly a Fall color, but I really wanted to wear it at least once this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I decided to do the same, despite the season - I wanted to try it at least once. Then I thought it could actually work out for some sort of icy Winter mani, so it might not be the last time this year. We'll see. It's interesting to see the different hues we get with varied lighting!


----------



## Monika1

I did my water marble on top of Lady Liberty for the mani marathon.


----------



## Last Contrast

Next try on showing off Emily de Molly Ruby Soho here; with Marrionaud Rouge Envie on main nails and Ruby Soho as the accent. It still just won't show the incredible sparkly-bling-bling of this polish. It's SO much nicer in real life.


----------



## jessrose18

Zoya Giovanna with orly mermaid tails glitter accent's


----------



## jessrose18

julep cleopatra with zoya amy orange accent


----------



## acostakk

> Zoya Giovanna with orly mermaid tails glitter accent's


 beautiful!:12:


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, they didn't chip or anything, but after washing my hands several times, they started peeling off. Which is the same thing that's happened for me with all the nail strips I've tried (But the Sally Hansen ones tend to last the longest for me).

Still fun and they were a free bonus, so I'm not complaining.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have a spiderweb pack I might try next, before halloween (which were also in my LBB).
Though spiders utterly freak me out, spiderwebs have a geometric elegance that appeals - they'll be great to see!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
I think I can maybe imagine it. 3 coats now? Those two polishes combine for a pretty mani!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

All the pretty greens made me get out Zoya Logan (and Ziv). Logan is such a perfect green...the ornate collection is probably my favorite thing Zoya has done.









Logan has not only a ton of gold shimmer, but also a bit of blue duo chrome goodness that the crappy light in my room won't let me show you...bah...


----------



## OiiO

I'm being lazy and wearing some nail stickers this week.

This set is "Twill Weave" by Incoco.


----------



## PeridotCricket

Wow. Great Water Marble. Great Colors.



> I did my water marble on top of Lady Liberty for the mani marathon.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks, it does go on very well



> Wow! It looks like it applies beautifully too!


 Love the colors!


> I did my water marble on top of Lady Liberty for the mani marathon.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â


 That is gorgeous!


> I'm being lazy and wearing some nail stickers this week. This set is "Twill Weave" by Incoco.


----------



## formul8edphrase

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Giovanna with orly mermaid tails glitter accent's




Giovanna looks gorgeous on you! I love the glitter tips; they go perfectly with that color.


----------



## formul8edphrase

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep cleopatra with zoya amy orange accent




Ahhhh, super cute!


----------



## formul8edphrase

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did my water marble on top of Lady Liberty for the mani marathon.



       


This came out so pretty! I'm straight out afraid to try water marbling; I'll probably end up with a huge mess, lol.


----------



## formul8edphrase

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm being lazy and wearing some nail stickers this week.

This set is "Twill Weave" by Incoco.




These are beautiful, and I really need to get some of these strips. Also, I'm really jealous of how perfectly shaped and even your nails are!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Logan and Ziv under more natural lighting:


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm being lazy and wearing some nail stickers this week.

This set is "Twill Weave" by Incoco.




These are pretty! And howwww are your nails so nicely shaped and even and your cuticles so good? Jealous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Revlon Knockout with Bondi Strawberry Fields and a Nubar Black Polka Dots and White Polka Dots topper. I used both Bondi I'm Vers and Nubar Diamont. I photographed this before and after the explicit ladybug wings.



         





         


Very pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Mani Marathon is still going strong! Here's a compilation if my 9 recent manicures.





Gradient, polka dots, stripes, animal print, flowers, delicate print, tribal print, glitter, and half moons.
I love your mani collages!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That is gorgeous!
Thank you! 





Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are beautiful, and I really need to get some of these strips. Also, I'm really jealous of how perfectly shaped and even your nails are!
Aw you're too sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With a little practice these strips are actually very easy to use, and they last at least a week without chipping on my nails.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are pretty! And howwww are your nails so nicely shaped and even and your cuticles so good? Jealous!
Thank you, Michaela! 





I actually have short nail beds from 24 yrs of biting and my nails naturally grow in duck feet shape. My secret - a good crystal nail file.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Logan and Ziv under more natural lighting:




Ooh loving this combo! I feel like Ziv looks great with pretty much everything.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bought a zoya the other day in BLAIR.  I LOVE it!  A cool-toned, blackened red.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  glitter bomb!  just dunked wet nails in loose glitter.....








Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I left my last mani on so long, I swear my nails grew an inch.  I had to file them down a lot to get them back to where I like them.  Stupid broken laptop.  Stupid hair falling out stress.  BUT!!!  I finally did a new one.  I wanted to go for something really Halloweenie...punkins or something but I just went with orange and black.  This is Color Me Monthly Alchemist and Island Sunset.  There's also 2 coats of white undies...not on purpose, I started to do something else then changed my mind but couldn't be bothered to take it off.  Also SquareHue Iron Horse under the Alchemist and about a million coats of seche vite.  I should have taken off the white...they're very thick.

The CMM polish is so awesome.  Great formula and the glitter in Alchemist is awesome.  I really love their polishes.




This looks so sophisticated and the studs are a great addition.


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, definitely gore! I'll try really hard to think of it as strawberry sauce on strawberry ice cream, though!!!
I prefer your interpretation any day!


----------



## BeautyJunction

I suck at freehand - this one was supposed to be "Trick Or Treat" for a Hallowe'en challenge.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first galaxy nails for the mani marathon:
 









   

And for about an hour before I wore my very first all-black mani - the base for this one - and I really liked the look!
Stunning!


----------



## Marj B

This is Sage all The Rage by Rimmel, one of my favorites and I put Nina Pro Holographic topcoat on my ring finger.





This is my attempt at Halloween nails. This is pre clean-up and is certainly less than perfect. I didn't have a good yellow, I used Julep Nadia, no orange so I used Finger Paints Tangerine Tint.  And LA colors french manicure white for the tips. This is as good as it's getting. I don't want to re-do.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Color Club Bright Night with Sephora by OPI Caliente Coral
Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today, it's Orly Harmonious Mess topped with Zoya Mosheen. Mosheen is so pretty...I kind of want to put it on top of everything right now.




Pretty!


----------



## BoySarah




----------



## luckyme502

@BoySarah that is a very pretty mani!


----------



## meaganola

My camera is FREAKING OUT over the glitter:




.



Please excuse random glitters on my fingers. Every time I think I've got them all, I find another one! I give up! SquareHue Iron Horse under one coat of each: Hit Polish Halloween 2.0, HP Witch's Brew, Sally Hansen Twinkle Twinkle, and Julep Paris. ETA: Their Halloween costume is the floor of Studio 54 on New Year's Eve.


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My camera is FREAKING OUT over the glitter:


. 



Please excuse random glitters on my fingers. Every time I think I've got them all, I find another one! I give up! SquareHue Iron Horse under one coat of each: Hit Polish Halloween 2.0, HP Witch's Brew, Sally Hansen Twinkle Twinkle, and Julep Paris.
Love this!  I  am a sucker for glitters!  Even one year ago, I wouldn't have worn them, but now I can't stop myself from adding them to almost every mani!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @BoySarah that is a very pretty mani!
It's a repost from *Oooh, Shinies!* blog which was not credited (and the watermark is cut off).


----------



## luckyme502

> It's a repost from *Oooh, Shinies!* blog which was not credited (and the watermark is cut off).


 I had no idea! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## BoySarah

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had no idea! Thanks for letting me know.
Sorry..i should have noted that.


----------



## alterkate

Hi everyone! I'm dropping in here for the first time and wow! Lots of awesome pics and so much inspiration!! 

Here's my "Halloween" mani. It's not very Halloweeny, but it's the best I can do when I have client meetings tomorrow. Julep Cleopatra with Julep Casper on the tips. I'm hoping they glow pretty nicely when I take my kids out trick or treating tomorrow night!


----------



## Marj B

Very nice!! I love it!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I'm dropping in here for the first time and wow! Lots of awesome pics and so much inspiration!! 

Here's my "Halloween" mani. It's not very Halloweeny, but it's the best I can do when I have client meetings tomorrow. Julep Cleopatra with Julep Casper on the tips. I'm hoping they glow pretty nicely when I take my kids out trick or treating tomorrow night!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did a little more play with my striping tape (im on a stripe kick lately)

used finger paints warhol wannabe and china glaze of course!




Those colors look great together and great job on the stripes!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's an easy nail art idea for short nails:

Nailtini Mai Tai as a base color, topped with thin triangles using Color Club Mod in Manhattan and OPI Suzi Takes the Wheel.

This pattern makes the nails look longer and slimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




This is a great idea for short nails, your nails look great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  butter LONDON British Racing Green topped with Zoya Mosheen. And as usual, I smudged the heck out of it. I envy you guys and your steady hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My cuticles need some work...need a few pampering days after this.




Mosheen looks pretty on everything!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Every purchase I make has some kind of story to me.  I think that's why I like shopping for/  collecting polish just as much as I do actually wearing it.  Today was no exception.  I went sans lacquer with my boyfriend to his eye doctor appointment at Walmart and thought "hey while I am here why don't I get a haircut".

Needless to say it wasn't what I was expecting but the poor woman was just too damn sweet for me to complain.  I even tipped her well.  To offset my regret for the bad haircut I noticed they just got in the Mariah Carey Holiday 2013 collection.  I grabbed the lilac Liquid Sand in Baby Please Come Home and since they were Buy 1 get 1 1/2 off I grabbed Tiffany Case from the Bond Girls.  I again immediately regretted the purchase because there were so many other colors I need from the Holiday 2013 and San Fran collections and I have passed on Tiffany Case when it was on clearance and here I paid more for it than I had almost paid for it like 2 months ago.  I wish I would have gotten another shade.  Oh well, I decided that I am not making any more decisions today though.   Immediately after I put this polish on I realized I forgot to feed my 17 yr old cat so I went to give her wet food and the bag ripped and splashed Tuna juice all over my manicure, arm and good shirt.  If the rest of my kitties like my polish I think I will know why.

Here is Tiffany Case.  This polish doesn't even look real!!!  I feel like this is the OPI app and it's in the try on mode.  I love it.  Way more sparkly than I thought it would be.  I intended on stamping over it but I am not sure what would go with it.  I am not happy with it and will probably still take it off.




So sparkly!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Halloweeny kitty nails! Kiss nail dress I got from Walgreens a while back and just ran across! (edited to add less fuzzy pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Orly Nite Owl, one of my favourite neutrals!
Beautiful color!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I'm dropping in here for the first time and wow! Lots of awesome pics and so much inspiration!! 

Here's my "Halloween" mani. It's not very Halloweeny, but it's the best I can do when I have client meetings tomorrow. Julep Cleopatra with Julep Casper on the tips. I'm hoping they glow pretty nicely when I take my kids out trick or treating tomorrow night!




It looks lovely, but glowing tonight will be fun for the kids!


----------



## Jessismith

Oooh I am mesmerized ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> !!



> My camera is FREAKING OUT over the glitter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse random glitters on my fingers. Every time I think I've got them all, I find another one! I give up! SquareHue Iron Horse under one coat of each: Hit Polish Halloween 2.0, HP Witch's Brew, Sally Hansen Twinkle Twinkle, and Julep Paris. ETA: Their Halloween costume is the floor of Studio 54 on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Christa W

Happy Halloween everyone!  I tried in vain to come up with another Halloween manicure last night and got so frustrated I just slapped my thermal polish A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away on and decided I was done.  I think I am going to spend more time on the actual nail art going forward.  I have been incredibly sloppy and haven't been happy with anything.   I do, however, have a special Halloween manicure (well 2 actually) that I wanted to share.  These are my nieces and I recently bought them a whole bunch of nail polish and stamping supplies.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy Halloween everyone!  I tried in vain to come up with another Halloween manicure last night and got so frustrated I just slapped my thermal polish A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away on and decided I was done.  I think I am going to spend more time on the actual nail art going forward.  I have been incredibly sloppy and haven't been happy with anything.   I do, however, have a special Halloween manicure (well 2 actually) that I wanted to share.  These are my nieces and I recently bought them a whole bunch of nail polish and stamping supplies. 








Super cute! (Nieces and manis!)


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lacquer Lust's "Death by Cupid's Arrow," which I bought for the name but come back to for the color.  I have Julep Matte on top.  (Messy mani/cuticles, but too lazy to fix.)




Looks great with the matte effect.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I have been posting my manis in the mani marathon thread but I love this one so much I'm posting here too. This is my galaxy mani. Ruffian Delirium, random polish with the label rubbed off called purple-xing, SH Jewel Charm, Essie Stroke of Brilliance and Nothing Else Metals.



Love it!


----------



## BeautyJunction

Hallowe'en challenge themed Skulls/Skeletons, with O.P.I. French Quarter For Your Thoughts and Konad special black:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hallowe'en challenge themed Skulls/Skeletons, with O.P.I. French Quarter For Your Thoughts and Konad special black:




Great job what's the plate you used?


----------



## wewearpolish

Feeling Spooky!


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great job what's the plate you used?
@Christa W It was Konad M28  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W It was Konad M28  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Awesome I have been looking for a good skull and crossbones.  I like the spider on that plate too wow.


----------



## kawaiimeows

nothing fancy, but i wanted to get into the holiday mood with Zoya Storm and Julep Ashley


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nothing fancy, but i wanted to get into the holiday mood with Zoya Storm and Julep Ashley




You're making me regret not picking up Storm.


----------



## DonnaD

Did you ladies get your 50 cent Zoya today?  http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you ladies get your 50 cent Zoya today?  http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html
I did!  I ordered London!!  With a spoon of Sooki so I can see if I like it.  Which do you get?  (I had been agonizing over this since this morning I thought I had to buy another polish so I was upset that I didn't have an extra $8.00-$9.00.  I am so happy I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Sunflowercake

@Christa W same here. I got the Payton with a spoon of the Aurora.


----------



## kawaiimeows

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're making me regret not picking up Storm. 
It's probably hands down one of my favorite Zoya colors I own.


----------



## DonnaD

I got Purity just because I've always wanted to try their white and also a spoon of Gaia.  I totally &lt;3 when they have sales like this.  I'm not a giant Zoya fan like some people are but I have a lot of them just because of their awesome sales.


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! 






Aw you're too sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> With a little practice these strips are actually very easy to use, and they last at least a week without chipping on my nails.

Thank you, Michaela! 





I actually have short nail beds from 24 yrs of biting and my nails naturally grow in duck feet shape. My secret - a good crystal nail file.
@OiiO   If you don't mind sharing, which crystal nail file do you use?  I have tried two different ones now and they were horrible.  I think because they were glass not crystal.

Thanks!


----------



## OiiO

Whoever mentioned Sephora X glitter top coats looking like indies, you're absolutely right! Check this one out, it's called Demolition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Purity just because I've always wanted to try their white and also a spoon of Gaia.  I totally &lt;3 when they have sales like this.  I'm not a giant Zoya fan like some people are but I have a lot of them just because of their awesome sales.
I have that one coming to me as part of my football polish trio!  I can never have enough white.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @OiiO   If you don't mind sharing, which crystal nail file do you use?  I have tried two different ones now and they were horrible.  I think because they were glass not crystal.

Thanks!
I don't know the brand name for it, it's a souvenir from Czech Republic from an excursion to a crystal making factory. They had all sorts of neat things there, and among them some fancy perfume bottles and these nail files.


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever mentioned Sephora X glitter top coats looking like indies, you're absolutely right! Check this one out, it's called Demolition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




























Oh My Goodness!  I must own that!  It is the most awesome glitter!!!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know the brand name for it, it's a souvenir from Czech Republic from an excursion to a crystal making factory. They had all sorts of neat things there, and among them some fancy perfume bottles and these nail files.
Thanks, I'll start scouring the internet for Czech crystal nail files!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @OiiO   If you don't mind sharing, which crystal nail file do you use?  I have tried two different ones now and they were horrible.  I think because they were glass not crystal.

Thanks!
I love my glass file I bought from Big Lots in a 2 pack for $1.50 but I couldn't tell you the brand (no longer in stock)  I like that it's incredibly fine so I don't over file.  I also have 2 mini Essie glass files I got with sets like this one.. http://www.amazon.com/Essie-Polish-Wicked-Ballet-Slippers/dp/B00EA0XSP0 and I love them.  They are great for the shaping.  I have been working on getting my nails to not split and peel and that has been my saving grace.  That and California Mango cuticle oil from Sally Beauty.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever mentioned Sephora X glitter top coats looking like indies, you're absolutely right! Check this one out, it's called Demolition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




/drool.  You guys are killing me.  I swore these off entirely!!!!  Now I have to reconsider.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  /drool.  You guys are killing me.  I swore these off entirely!!!!  Now I have to reconsider.
I didn't care for any of their normal colors, but all of the top coats are to die for!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't care for any of their normal colors, but all of the top coats are to die for!
What about the textures any thoughts on those?


----------



## kawaiimeows

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever mentioned Sephora X glitter top coats looking like indies, you're absolutely right! Check this one out, it's called Demolition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




























I NEED THIS POLISH. So gorgeous.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What about the textures any thoughts on those?
I'm personally indifferent to textures right now, because I've been using them vigorously all spring and summer.

Just my personal opinion though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did you ladies get your 50 cent Zoya today?  http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html
I got Dream.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite




----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Dream. 




My mom just ordered Dream for me!  Gah I am spoiled.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *NittanyLionGRRL* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Ginessa + Indie Hitpolish Halloween 2.0 Glitter.
Beautiful!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm personally indifferent to textures right now, because I've been using them vigorously all spring and summer.

Just my personal opinion though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am interested in the color Star Power from the Celestials,  I think I may have to go down to my Sephora, I keep threatening but don't actually do it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Square Hue desert grit:




I'm not wild about orange or textured polishes, but it's Halloween week, so I'm starting things off with this one!
So pretty!


----------



## Marj B

Absolutely beautiful! I love them all but the yellow and pink are my faves!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever mentioned Sephora X glitter top coats looking like indies, you're absolutely right! Check this one out, it's called Demolition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI Never Enough Shoes with Sephora by OPI Special Request as the accent


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever mentioned Sephora X glitter top coats looking like indies, you're absolutely right! Check this one out, it's called Demolition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





























OOooooo, thanks for this @OiiO! I've been dying to see how the new glitter top coats look! They really do look like indies. UGH, now I must have some LOL!




My wishlist gets longer by the minute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I like it on you! It's a beautiful colour. I hope you didn't take it off yet! I would stamp on snowflakes or  a repeating circle geometric pattern of some sort with either white, grey, or a slightly darker blue tone. Or maybe a combination of the three! Odds are I wouldn't wear this often as a full mani and would use it as an accent (or about 40% of the mani), but I really love this idea of white/grey/blue/navy and the variety of visual textures with this.
I did  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was so unfocused I kept screwing up my right hand and I got so mad I took it all off.  I went polishless (is that a word??)  until this afternoon I threw on Peace, Love &amp; OPI.  I had this whole manicure planned for stamping on it then remembered I really did have to do the dishes so manicure was demolished after.  I finally decided to do a Halloween manicure and started by doing this...  This is Sinful Colors Citrine which I just got after hearing how awesome it was with one coat of Sally Hansen Nail Prisms in Diamond as a holographic top coat if you will.  (Love this over everything BTW... tried it on a test nail over Essie Chinchilly and it looked like that Butter London All Hail the Queen polish almost!!).  Accent is one coat of Wet n' Wild Wild Shine Black Creme with two coats Sephora by OPI in If You've Got it Haunt It.





Then I tried stamping some Halloween images from the Bundle Monster Holiday and needless to say my nails are naked again.  I am having all kinds of issues lately I have no idea what my deal is.  I should have just left it like this.

So sparkly!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Redid them.  Still Citrine and Black Creme.  Glitter is Hit Polish Halloween 2.0.  I don't hate it but I don't totally love it either (except the accent nail OMG is it awesome).








cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon Moon Candy in Satellite



Terrible lighting, but I forgot to take a picture during the day. Cleanup was a massive PITA. I gave up and have just walked around with stained cuticles for the last two days.
So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tried out the nails inc rose gold set. The polish (color is kings road) has a lavender cast I wasn't expecting and it is finicky, as the unevenness shows. But it isn't really meant to be seen, but to be a base for the glitter. I plan to take this off later in the week and didn't want 10 fingers of glitter to soak off!





Inside, no flash





In the car, no flash
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is one of the new branded polishes from Cult Cosmetics Black Box.  It's very pretty.




Love that blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try leopard print for the first time. This is Wet n Wild Wild Shine in Eggplant Frost with silver and black leopard spots. I was impressed at how easy the leopard print was to do. I'll definitely try again with a lighter base colour.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first "drip" mani - I did this for a Hallowe'en challenge on "blood and gore".




cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got some NCLA nail wraps in my Little Black Bag..don't really care for nail strips but decided to try them anyway! I love October.




pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow 700




True story.  I am with my boyfriend at Lowe's on Sunday trying to figure out what the cost will be to build me a rack for my polish since my foam ones are falling apart.  He's there chatting with the Lowe's associate and looks at me and says "How many bottles of polish do you have?"  I have never really told him how many.  I just said I was looking for a rack for 600 as some of them don't need to be displayed and that's all that will fit on that wall.  He looks at the associate, opens his mouth about to talk then suddenly back to me and says "Wait, what?"  The color sort of left his face.   It was awesome!  He doesn't care really as long as bills are paid and often brags to other people about how awesome my collection is but I never really quantified it to him before and you would have thought I told him I was dying or pregnant or something.  His comic book collection far exceeds my polish and he has an entire room just for those.

Lmao I would have loved to see the look on his face!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi, heading over here since the threads I was in are going kaput. 





I did this mani for Halloween (our town does trick or treating the Saturday before the holiday), and only afterwards kicked myself for not doing spiderwebs instead of random dots and lines. What can I say? I was rushed and tired and totally not thinking holistic design.  (I posted this to Julep's FB, so apologies if you've seen it already.)





Julep Cleopatra with Julep Casper for the non-skull nails.
cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - The Grape Gatsby

A very glowy purple with a pretty red reflection.





Love the name &amp; the color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Rainbow Honey The God of Destiny over Bondi Chasing the Sun



Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Bondi Lady Liberty today. It's not exactly a Fall color, but I really wanted to wear it at least once this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I decided to do the same, despite the season - I wanted to try it at least once. Then I thought it could actually work out for some sort of icy Winter mani, so it might not be the last time this year. We'll see. It's interesting to see the different hues we get with varied lighting!



         



Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did my water marble on top of Lady Liberty for the mani marathon.



       


Love the colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Next try on showing off Emily de Molly Ruby Soho here; with Marrionaud Rouge Envie on main nails and Ruby Soho as the accent. It still just won't show the incredible sparkly-bling-bling of this polish. It's SO much nicer in real life.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Giovanna with orly mermaid tails glitter accent's




Beautiful combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep cleopatra with zoya amy orange accent




cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  All the pretty greens made me get out Zoya Logan (and Ziv). Logan is such a perfect green...the ornate collection is probably my favorite thing Zoya has done.









Logan has not only a ton of gold shimmer, but also a bit of blue duo chrome goodness that the crappy light in my room won't let me show you...bah...
I agree, I love the ornate collection!


----------



## utgal2004

Julep Claudette with Julep's new Autumn that just arrived today. My first glittery top coat.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm being lazy and wearing some nail stickers this week.

This set is "Twill Weave" by Incoco.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I suck at freehand - this one was supposed to be "Trick Or Treat" for a Hallowe'en challenge.




I think you did great!


----------



## alterkate

> Â  Did you ladies get your 50 cent Zoya today? Â http://glamorable.blogspot.com/2013/10/free-nail-polish-from-zoya.html
> 
> 
> 
> I got Dream.Â  :smileno:
Click to expand...

 Me too! The swatches of Dream out there are killing me with how gorgeous it is. I didn't do the .50 deal though. I decided to make mine a twofer and got dream and Pepper.


----------



## acostakk

> Julep Claudette with Julep's new Autumn that just arrived today. My first glittery top coat.


 I really like this! I wasn't sure from Juleps pictures, but it looks great.


----------



## smiletorismile

Deborah Lippmann's Ruby Red Slippers. I have no idea why it looks brown when all the swatches that I've seen are black, but I think next time I do it I'll use a black polish under it. Right now it looks more like chocolate covered strawberries.


----------



## OiiO

Feeling like wearing a nude polish today. This is Zoya Kennedy which was the first ever nude, first ever Zoya and first ever 5-free polish I bought.


----------



## Boots

> Feeling like wearing a nude polish today. This is Zoya Kennedy which was theÂ first ever nude, first ever Zoya and first ever 5-free polish I bought.Â  -snip-


 I wish my nails could look like yours when I grow up! Haha. Makes me want to try a nude and I don't even own any... Might have to remedy that.


----------



## formul8edphrase

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling like wearing a nude polish today. This is Zoya Kennedy which was the first ever nude, first ever Zoya and first ever 5-free polish I bought. 




Gorgeous! I love Zoya; I bought Peyton and Dream yesterday with the promo code. This color looks like a perfect nude; is it the same as OPI My Vampire is Buff?

@luckyme502, try Mount Bleu for crystal files. They ship reasonably quickly and I've seen several blog posts impressed with their quality.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling like wearing a nude polish today. This is Zoya Kennedy which was the first ever nude, first ever Zoya and first ever 5-free polish I bought. 




I love that if you look at other swatches for this polish it looks amazing on every skin tone.  It's a really great shade and of course it looks amazing on you.


----------



## Jessismith

First day of November! OPI Schnapps Out of It


----------



## theexxception

I'm a bank robber for halloween old school cartoon kind and I don't have gloves to I painted my nails to match the theme. This is ruffian hedge fund can I say perfect with bondi fools under nailtini millionaire not cleaned up yet.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First day of November!

OPI Schnapps Out of It










I love this color.  I don't think I could pull it off but it's awesome.  I just looked and I don't own anything like it.


----------



## utgal2004

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First day of November!

OPI Schnapps Out of It










That looks so pretty on you!  We have similar skin tone so I need to get a color like that.


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks gals. It's not too hard to wear. Has some brownish-pinkishness to it to help offset the burnt orangeyness of it. Works great as a fall neutral.



> I love this color.Â  I don't think I could pull it off but it's awesome.Â  I just looked and I don't own anything like it.





> That looks so pretty on you! Â We have similar skin tone so I need to get a color like that.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Boots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish my nails could look like yours when I grow up! Haha. Makes me want to try a nude and I don't even own any... Might have to remedy that.
Aw thank you so much 



 Nude shades are universally flattering, and they make your nails and fingers look longer.

Quote: Originally Posted by *formul8edphrase* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous! I love Zoya; I bought Peyton and Dream yesterday with the promo code. This color looks like a perfect nude; is it the same as OPI My Vampire is Buff?
Thank you! I don't know if it's a dupe for My Vampire is Buff, because I don't own many OPIs.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that if you look at other swatches for this polish it looks amazing on every skin tone.  It's a really great shade and of course it looks amazing on you.
Thank you Christa! That was one of the reasons why I bought it in the first place, I checked swatches and it looked awesome on pretty much everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

So now that I've got my new new computer  up and running, this is what I've been doing with my (apparently too much) time.  I bought a Dymo-160 and some 3/8 black on clear label tape and I'm doing all my swatch sticks so I can actually read them...I have horrible hand writing.  I am loving this even if it is kind of a pita.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So now that I've got my new new computer  up and running, this is what I've been doing with my (apparently too much) time.  I bought a Dymo-160 and some 3/8 black on clear label tape and I'm doing all my swatch sticks so I can actually read them...I have horrible hand writing.  I am loving this even if it is kind of a pita.




Dang it, @DonnaD! I was happy with my system until I saw you talk about labeling them with a label maker. So I started doing that. And now you post this pic and I see that I MUST get some clear tape. The white just isn't going to cut it now. It looks so crisp and clean and I love it! I wonder if I can stand not going back and redoing all my swatch sticks. Hmmmm....


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Julep Millie - I'm really impressed with this one, it was opaque in a single coat! I always hate Julep's brushes, I always make a mess with them...but this color is pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So now that I've got my new new computer  up and running, this is what I've been doing with my (apparently too much) time.  I bought a Dymo-160 and some 3/8 black on clear label tape and I'm doing all my swatch sticks so I can actually read them...I have horrible hand writing.  I am loving this even if it is kind of a pita.




OMG that is amazing /bow


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang it, @DonnaD! I was happy with my system until I saw you talk about labeling them with a label maker. So I started doing that. And now you post this pic and I see that I MUST get some clear tape. The white just isn't going to cut it now. It looks so crisp and clean and I love it! I wonder if I can stand not going back and redoing all my swatch sticks. Hmmmm....
Make sure it's the 3/8" tape.  No overhang.  It perfectly fits the stick.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So now that I've got my new new computer  up and running, this is what I've been doing with my (apparently too much) time.  I bought a Dymo-160 and some 3/8 black on clear label tape and I'm doing all my swatch sticks so I can actually read them...I have horrible hand writing.  I am loving this even if it is kind of a pita.





@DonnaD Isn't swatching SO addicting!? Haha! I went through my entire collection non-stop in a few days just because I was having so much fun! I love the clear tape you used, I already had white tape so I just used that instead.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@DonnaD Isn't swatching SO addicting!? Haha! I went through my entire collection non-stop in a few days just because I was having so much fun! I love the clear tape you used, I already had white tape so I just used that instead.




The best part is once I get caught up with the 90000 more last few swatch sticks left to do, it will be easy to keep up.  It just looks so much neater and I'm glad I chose the clear tape.  I love it.

PS:  your Halloween pic is full of awesomeness!  You did a fantastic job on your makeup.  Beautiful!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dang it, @DonnaD! I was happy with my system until I saw you talk about labeling them with a label maker. So I started doing that. And now you post this pic and I see that I MUST get some clear tape. The white just isn't going to cut it now. It looks so crisp and clean and I love it! I wonder if I can stand not going back and redoing all my swatch sticks. Hmmmm....
Oh and remove the marker writing with alcohol because regular remover/acetone will discolour the sticks.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The best part is once I get caught up with the 90000 more last few swatch sticks left to do, it will be easy to keep up.  It just looks so much neater and I'm glad I chose the clear tape.  I love it.

PS:  your Halloween pic is full of awesomeness!  You did a fantastic job on your makeup.  Beautiful!

@DonnaD aw, thank you very much!



It was so much fun to do!

Haha, it's gotten to where my Husband just rolls his eyes every time I get a new polish in the mail and says: "You're gonna swatch them this very second, aren't you?" ::eyeroll::

YES I AM!


----------



## sarahjaneb

This is last night's drunkicure. I came home from the bar and realized that what had been minor tip wear when I left the house had somehow become major chippage, and of course that just won't do! It's Orchid* Electric Eggplant, and the glitter on the accent nail is Glitter Daze Rainbow Bridge.





*Private label brand for HEB, which is a chain of grocery stores in TX


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is last night's drunkicure. I came home from the bar and realized that what had been minor tip wear when I left the house had somehow become major chippage, and of course that just won't do! It's Orchid* Electric Eggplant, and the glitter on the accent nail is Glitter Daze Rainbow Bridge.





*Private label brand for HEB, which is a chain of grocery stores in TX
Not bad for being tanked lol.


----------



## utgal2004

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is last night's drunkicure. I came home from the bar and realized that what had been minor tip wear when I left the house had somehow become major chippage, and of course that just won't do! It's Orchid* Electric Eggplant, and the glitter on the accent nail is Glitter Daze Rainbow Bridge.





*Private label brand for HEB, which is a chain of grocery stores in TX
I didn't know HEB had a private label nail polish.  How is it?  Having HEB again was one of my favorite parts of moving back to Texas.


----------



## utgal2004

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Millie - I'm really impressed with this one, it was opaque in a single coat! I always hate Julep's brushes, I always make a mess with them...but this color is pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That looks really good on!  I'm glad I'm not the only one who makes a mess with Julep's brushes.


----------



## sarahjaneb

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't know HEB had a private label nail polish.  How is it?  Having HEB again was one of my favorite parts of moving back to Texas.
It's actually not bad at all! This is the third one I've tried, and so far I like them. They're not too runny or too gloppy, they wear decently, and the colors are pretty.


----------



## sarahjaneb

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not bad for being tanked lol.
LOL, thanks. You know if I had any sense I would've chosen something more like a nude shade, but drunk people tend to make poor choices. I'm just glad that was my worst decision of the night.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



This is Sage all The Rage by Rimmel, one of my favorites and I put Nina Pro Holographic topcoat on my ring finger.





This is my attempt at Halloween nails. This is pre clean-up and is certainly less than perfect. I didn't have a good yellow, I used Julep Nadia, no orange so I used Finger Paints Tangerine Tint.  And LA colors french manicure white for the tips. This is as good as it's getting. I don't want to re-do.
Great manis!


----------



## pinkcrayon

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's actually not bad at all! This is the third one I've tried, and so far I like them. They're not too runny or too gloppy, they wear decently, and the colors are pretty.


good to know! i saw them when i was there a few weeks ago (the maroon and burnt orange next to each other caught my eye. ha!) and i was wondering how they were, but had a hard time finding anything about the brand online.


----------



## BeautyJunction

The straight lines are all tape and the polish is O.P.I. Chop Sticking To My Story:


----------



## sarahjaneb

Quote: Originally Posted by *pinkcrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

good to know! i saw them when i was there a few weeks ago (the maroon and burnt orange next to each other caught my eye. ha!) and i was wondering how they were, but had a hard time finding anything about the brand online.
Yeah, it's hard to get any information about them or to find swatches. Next time I wear an Orchid I'll take pics and post them. How many Texans do we have here who might be interested in a separate Orchid thread?


----------



## sarahjaneb

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The straight lines are all tape and the polish is O.P.I. Chop Sticking To My Story:




This is awesome.


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is last night's drunkicure. I came home from the bar and realized that what had been minor tip wear when I left the house had somehow become major chippage, and of course that just won't do! It's Orchid* Electric Eggplant, and the glitter on the accent nail is Glitter Daze Rainbow Bridge.





*Private label brand for HEB, which is a chain of grocery stores in TX
I love the Orchid polishes! When I was in Texas I bought a couple of them. They are really pretty! I actually remember looking them up and I couldn't find them, now I know why.


----------



## Christa W

Having one of those days where I should have stayed in bed!  Day got a little better when my Zoya team spirit trios got here a day earlier than expected.  I decided on the Denver Broncos colors because they were all PixieDusts in Sunshine, Tomoko &amp; Dhara and of course I got the Green Bay Packers in Hunter, Purity and Darcy.  I was so excited to see the little sample nails in there for the fall collection and the zenith collections which included Dream which my mom just ordered me yesterday.   I loved all the brochures too.  I don't have any retailers close that I have found that sell Zoya products.  The one salon/spa that does is not convenient to drive to.  I will definitely be purchasing more with promotions like I have been.  My biggest surprise was that the bottles seem tiny to me.  I guess in pictures I always pictured them larger.

Here is Sunshine which I am pretty sure you have all seen before.  I may get ambitious and stamp on it later.  My cat Elsa decided her hand needed to be in the picture if mine was. I did 2 coats but could have easily gotten away with 1.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Millie - I'm really impressed with this one, it was opaque in a single coat! I always hate Julep's brushes, I always make a mess with them...but this color is pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




This color looks amazing on you, and it's not as messy as you think, I bet most people wouldn't even notice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


This looks great!


----------



## acostakk

Maybelline Silver Swank



- my little girl was Dorothy last night and her big sister was the Scarecrow, so I was "Glinda" and needed polish appropriate to the role. The husband was a "Viking demon hunter" complete with glowing 5 foot sword strapped to his back. Lol. We made quite the spectacle of ourselves around the neighborhood.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having one of those days where I should have stayed in bed!  Day got a little better when my Zoya team spirit trios got here a day earlier than expected.  I decided on the Denver Broncos colors because they were all PixieDusts in Sunshine, Tomoko &amp; Dhara and of course I got the Green Bay Packers in Hunter, Purity and Darcy.  I was so excited to see the little sample nails in there for the fall collection and the zenith collections which included Dream which my mom just ordered me yesterday.   I loved all the brochures too.  I don't have any retailers close that I have found that sell Zoya products.  The one salon/spa that does is not convenient to drive to.  I will definitely be purchasing more with promotions like I have been.  My biggest surprise was that the bottles seem tiny to me.  I guess in pictures I always pictured them larger.

Here is Sunshine which I am pretty sure you have all seen before.  I may get ambitious and stamp on it later.  My cat Elsa decided her hand needed to be in the picture if mine was. I did 2 coats but could have easily gotten away with 1.




Gorgeous! I'm excited, I ordered that trio, too. Haha, I like the paw in the photo.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Silver Swank



- my little girl was Dorothy last night and her big sister was the Scarecrow, so I was "Glinda" and needed polish appropriate to the role. The husband was a "Viking demon hunter" complete with glowing 5 foot sword strapped to his back. Lol. We made quite the spectacle of ourselves around the neighborhood.
Is that one of the brocade ones?  Very pretty.


----------



## Josiie Castro

*The nail polish I'm loving at the moment and I'm wearing is 'Sally Hansen' Hard as Nails Xtreme wear color lilac.*


----------



## acostakk

> Is that one of the brocade ones?Â  Very pretty. [/quote It is! I'm maybe just a little obsessed with them. I have the lavender and lighter blue one as well. Kicking myself for not getting the pink when I had the chance.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My camera is FREAKING OUT over the glitter:


. 



Please excuse random glitters on my fingers. Every time I think I've got them all, I find another one! I give up! SquareHue Iron Horse under one coat of each: Hit Polish Halloween 2.0, HP Witch's Brew, Sally Hansen Twinkle Twinkle, and Julep Paris.

ETA: Their Halloween costume is the floor of Studio 54 on New Year's Eve.
Loving the glitter party on your nails!


----------



## Josiie Castro

I really like the light blue one also those pastel colors are very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Josiie Castro

I really like the light blue one also those pastel colors are very pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I'm dropping in here for the first time and wow! Lots of awesome pics and so much inspiration!!

Here's my "Halloween" mani. It's not very Halloweeny, but it's the best I can do when I have client meetings tomorrow. Julep Cleopatra with Julep Casper on the tips. I'm hoping they glow pretty nicely when I take my kids out trick or treating tomorrow night!




Cute!


----------



## BeautyJunction

Last Hallowe'en mani for this year - it's Zoya Jo and OPI Chopsticking to my story:


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having one of those days where I should have stayed in bed!  Day got a little better when my Zoya team spirit trios got here a day earlier than expected.  I decided on the Denver Broncos colors because they were all PixieDusts in Sunshine, Tomoko &amp; Dhara and of course I got the Green Bay Packers in Hunter, Purity and Darcy.  I was so excited to see the little sample nails in there for the fall collection and the zenith collections which included Dream which my mom just ordered me yesterday.   I loved all the brochures too.  I don't have any retailers close that I have found that sell Zoya products.  The one salon/spa that does is not convenient to drive to.  I will definitely be purchasing more with promotions like I have been.  My biggest surprise was that the bottles seem tiny to me.  I guess in pictures I always pictured them larger.

Here is Sunshine which I am pretty sure you have all seen before.  I may get ambitious and stamp on it later.  My cat Elsa decided her hand needed to be in the picture if mine was. I did 2 coats but could have easily gotten away with 1.




i like that color a lot, though i have finally started to limit my blues since i buy them and never wear them more than once...i just don't like blue on my own hands outside of small amounts in nail art.(but they do look ever so purty on the shelf collecting dust,lol) i also love the paw...much better than the fur thats in my mani right now because mitzi decided she needed to be on the desk next to cinnamom while i painted, so i'm going to be redoing mine momentarily,lol.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy Halloween everyone!  I tried in vain to come up with another Halloween manicure last night and got so frustrated I just slapped my thermal polish A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away on and decided I was done.  I think I am going to spend more time on the actual nail art going forward.  I have been incredibly sloppy and haven't been happy with anything.   I do, however, have a special Halloween manicure (well 2 actually) that I wanted to share.  These are my nieces and I recently bought them a whole bunch of nail polish and stamping supplies.








They are adorable!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hallowe'en challenge themed Skulls/Skeletons, with O.P.I. French Quarter For Your Thoughts and Konad special black:




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wewearpolish* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling Spooky!




Nice!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last Hallowe'en mani for this year - it's Zoya Jo and OPI Chopsticking to my story:




I just saw this mani on pinterest with a white base yesterday, and I thought it was so cool! Great job recreating it, it's spot on!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nothing fancy, but i wanted to get into the holiday mood with Zoya Storm and Julep Ashley




So cute, I love storm!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoever mentioned Sephora X glitter top coats looking like indies, you're absolutely right! Check this one out, it's called Demolition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




























I want!  it looks great over everything.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Never Enough Shoes with Sephora by OPI Special Request as the accent
Nice


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Claudette with Julep's new Autumn that just arrived today. My first glittery top coat. 


Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Deborah Lippmann's Ruby Red Slippers. I have no idea why it looks brown when all the swatches that I've seen are black, but I think next time I do it I'll use a black polish under it. Right now it looks more like chocolate covered strawberries.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling like wearing a nude polish today. This is Zoya Kennedy which was the first ever nude, first ever Zoya and first ever 5-free polish I bought.




That color looks great on you!


----------



## Last Contrast

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having one of those days where I should have stayed in bed!  Day got a little better when my Zoya team spirit trios got here a day earlier than expected.  I decided on the Denver Broncos colors because they were all PixieDusts in Sunshine, Tomoko &amp; Dhara and of course I got the Green Bay Packers in Hunter, Purity and Darcy.  I was so excited to see the little sample nails in there for the fall collection and the zenith collections which included Dream which my mom just ordered me yesterday.   I loved all the brochures too.  I don't have any retailers close that I have found that sell Zoya products.  The one salon/spa that does is not convenient to drive to.  I will definitely be purchasing more with promotions like I have been.  My biggest surprise was that the bottles seem tiny to me.  I guess in pictures I always pictured them larger.

Here is Sunshine which I am pretty sure you have all seen before.  I may get ambitious and stamp on it later.  My cat Elsa decided her hand needed to be in the picture if mine was. I did 2 coats but could have easily gotten away with 1.





She probably figured that you were taking pictures of your 'paw' so she would put hers in as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
She probably figured that you were taking pictures of your 'paw' so she would put hers in as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I am surprised I was able to get any pictures that were not blurry due to her nudging me with her head the entire time.


----------



## wrkreads

I did a quick hot pink and purple for Halloween last night, but the pink is so bright my camera wouldn't take a proper picture.

This is Sinful Colors 24/7 with some Sinful Colors Let's Talk accents. I totally forgot what a spider web looked like when I did my ring fingers, lol.

I like the colour, but it's pretty close to Nubar Hot Pink, and the Nubar has a MUCH better formula, so I doubt I'll wear this one much, except as accents in nail art.


----------



## OiiO

I posted this in the Nail Art for Short Nails topic, but i figured I might as well share it here, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is a very easy tape nail art, with butter LONDON All Hail the Queen as a base color topped with Sephora Collection Chic &amp; Rebel.


----------



## luckyme502

Butter London Brown Sugar in two different lights. This is my new favorite color, at least for this week!


----------



## Jill1228

On the fingers: Zoya Arabella. Toes: Zoya Chita


----------



## DonnaD

Essie Pansy.  And I'm gonna have to change it...I broke another freakin' nail tonight.  I go for like 7 months without a nail breaking and now I've had 3 break in the last month and a half!  Gah!


----------



## aria212

butter LONDON in La Moss, loving the deep red for Halloween


----------



## acostakk

> Essie Pansy. Â And I'm gonna have to change it...I broke another freakin' nail tonight. Â I go for like 7 months without a nail breaking and now I've had 3 break in the last month and a half! Â Gah!


 Really pretty. Please stop breaking them. It's making me sad. I live vicariously thru all the lovely long nail pics sine I routinely whack mine off for ease of texting (I'm not 16. I swear. I just have a super techie family and its the only way I get to talk to them. Except for the four year old who talks a blue streak eyes open to eyes closed. Gee. Wonder where she gets it...)


----------



## sleepykat

> Essie Pansy. Â And I'm gonna have to change it...I broke another freakin' nail tonight. Â I go for like 7 months without a nail breaking and now I've had 3 break in the last month and a half! Â Gah!


 Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First day of November!

OPI Schnapps Out of It










Perfect  fall shade!


----------



## Jessismith

Great design!



> I posted this in the Nail Art for Short Nails topic, but i figured I might as well share it here, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is a very easy tape nail art, with butter LONDONÂ All Hail the Queen as a base color topped with Sephora Collection Chic &amp; Rebel.


 Love the color!


> Butter London Brown Sugar in two different lights. This is my new favorite color, at least for this week!


----------



## Jessismith

Pretty in pink! I do that too with breaking. That's when all the shorties come out.



> Essie Pansy. Â And I'm gonna have to change it...I broke another freakin' nail tonight. Â I go for like 7 months without a nail breaking and now I've had 3 break in the last month and a half! Â Gah!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









I'm a bank robber for halloween old school cartoon kind and I don't have gloves to I painted my nails to match the theme. This is ruffian hedge fund can I say perfect with bondi fools under nailtini millionaire not cleaned up yet.
Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Millie - I'm really impressed with this one, it was opaque in a single coat! I always hate Julep's brushes, I always make a mess with them...but this color is pretty  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sarahjaneb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is last night's drunkicure. I came home from the bar and realized that what had been minor tip wear when I left the house had somehow become major chippage, and of course that just won't do! It's Orchid* Electric Eggplant, and the glitter on the accent nail is Glitter Daze Rainbow Bridge.





*Private label brand for HEB, which is a chain of grocery stores in TX
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The straight lines are all tape and the polish is O.P.I. Chop Sticking To My Story:




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having one of those days where I should have stayed in bed!  Day got a little better when my Zoya team spirit trios got here a day earlier than expected.  I decided on the Denver Broncos colors because they were all PixieDusts in Sunshine, Tomoko &amp; Dhara and of course I got the Green Bay Packers in Hunter, Purity and Darcy.  I was so excited to see the little sample nails in there for the fall collection and the zenith collections which included Dream which my mom just ordered me yesterday.   I loved all the brochures too.  I don't have any retailers close that I have found that sell Zoya products.  The one salon/spa that does is not convenient to drive to.  I will definitely be purchasing more with promotions like I have been.  My biggest surprise was that the bottles seem tiny to me.  I guess in pictures I always pictured them larger.

Here is Sunshine which I am pretty sure you have all seen before.  I may get ambitious and stamp on it later.  My cat Elsa decided her hand needed to be in the picture if mine was. I did 2 coats but could have easily gotten away with 1.




Love it, looks like your kitty wants her nails polished too!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Silver Swank



- my little girl was Dorothy last night and her big sister was the Scarecrow, so I was "Glinda" and needed polish appropriate to the role. The husband was a "Viking demon hunter" complete with glowing 5 foot sword strapped to his back. Lol. We made quite the spectacle of ourselves around the neighborhood.
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Josiie Castro* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *The nail polish I'm loving at the moment and I'm wearing is 'Sally Hansen' Hard as Nails Xtreme wear color lilac.*




Pretty purple!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last Hallowe'en mani for this year - it's Zoya Jo and OPI Chopsticking to my story:




So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did a quick hot pink and purple for Halloween last night, but the pink is so bright my camera wouldn't take a proper picture.

This is Sinful Colors 24/7 with some Sinful Colors Let's Talk accents. I totally forgot what a spider web looked like when I did my ring fingers, lol.

I like the colour, but it's pretty close to Nubar Hot Pink, and the Nubar has a MUCH better formula, so I doubt I'll wear this one much, except as accents in nail art.




Cute!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it, looks like your kitty wants her nails polished too!
I tried painting hers with pet polish.  She freaked out.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I posted this in the Nail Art for Short Nails topic, but i figured I might as well share it here, too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This is a very easy tape nail art, with butter LONDON All Hail the Queen as a base color topped with Sephora Collection Chic &amp; Rebel.




Very pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









Butter London Brown Sugar in two different lights. This is my new favorite color, at least for this week!
That's a beautiful color is one of the many in my wish list.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Essie Pansy.  And I'm gonna have to change it...I broke another freakin' nail tonight.  I go for like 7 months without a nail breaking and now I've had 3 break in the last month and a half!  Gah!




Sorry to hear about your nail, your mani is gorgeous.


----------



## Last Contrast

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried painting hers with pet polish.  She freaked out.
Yeah, paw polish is more of a dog thang. My cats were all like 'you have put SOMETHING YUCK AND SLIMY ON MY PAW. MUST LICK IT OFF. next step is AMPUTATING YOUR HAND WITH MY CLAWS' when I tried.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it, looks like your kitty wants her nails polished too!
I tried painting hers with pet polish.  She freaked out.

Awww I buy my kitty the soft claws nail covers they have so many colors and I recently found out they come in glitter.

http://www.softclaws.com/index.php?pet=cat


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww I buy my kitty the soft claws nail covers they have so many colors and I recently found out they come in glitter.

http://www.softclaws.com/index.php?pet=cat
I love it.  "Glamour combo".


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awww I buy my kitty the soft claws nail covers they have so many colors and I recently found out they come in glitter.

http://www.softclaws.com/index.php?pet=cat
i love soft claws! ive been using them for about 10 years now.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i love soft claws! ive been using them for about 10 years now.
So it's 18.95 for a full set?  For all 4 paws or just 2?  How long do they last?  I am just curious.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it's 18.95 for a full set?  For all 4 paws or just 2?  How long do they last?  I am just curious. 
you only put them on the front paws, depending on the cat they last about a month unless they are a real "scratcher"..there are 40 in a set,so its roughly enough for 4 cats for a month or 1 cat for 4 months per set...unless you have any like mine with extra toes,lol...

i dont buy the kitten size, i just wait a few weeks after i get a new cat and the regular/small cat ones fit fine, i have to buy two sets at a time anyway, so i buy girly ones in small cat and medium cat size for my big boy in clear or blue usually...the girls i rotate colors,lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx...this is my first pixie dust. I definitely like it better than the liquid sands. I wanted this color since they first launched and it is exactly what I hoped it would be!


----------



## OiiO

OPI Ski Teal We Drop, I love love love this color!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  you only put them on the front paws, depending on the cat they last about a month unless they are a real "scratcher"..there are 40 in a set,so its roughly enough for 4 cats for a month or 1 cat for 4 months per set...unless you have any like mine with extra toes,lol...

i dont buy the kitten size, i just wait a few weeks after i get a new cat and the regular/small cat ones fit fine, i have to buy two sets at a time anyway, so i buy girly ones in small cat and medium cat size for my big boy in clear or blue usually...the girls i rotate colors,lol
Thanks.  I have 8 cats so I doubt I will be buying any soon.  Only one has ninja razor like claws and they only come out when he's making muffins on me of course.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Ski Teal We Drop, I love love love this color! 




What a stunning shade.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks.  I have 8 cats so I doubt I will be buying any soon.  Only one has ninja razor like claws and they only come out when he's making muffins on me of course.
yea with 8 it'd be $40 a month for you...thats a bit high for rubber claws,lol.

i have 4 myself right now...i buy them when i can, but they aren't high priority for me, my kitties are pretty good even without their softies..its so funny to watch them when the new ones get them the first cpl times or when they haven't had them for a cpl months...they start high stepping and shaking paws,lol..when i do keep up with them i'll buy several packs at a time(3 for the girls and 1 for the boy) that lasts them almost 4 months with his extra toes and my glue fumbles and whatnot..


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Adding this to my Must Buy List.  Lovely.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Ski Teal We Drop, I love love love this color!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks.  I have 8 cats so I doubt I will be buying any soon.  Only one has ninja razor like claws and they only come out when he's making muffins on me of course.
We have have 7 cats and only one of them will wear Softies.  She has a total of 24 claws.  She's double-pawed on all 4 paws.  When she was a baby, she stayed with me at all times and I got her in the habit of clipping and messing with her nails...she sleeps through it.  I do her nails in pink.  She's so stinkin' adorable!  She's teeny, only 6-1/2 lbs.  She's a Ragdoll which is probably why she's so easy going.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Essie Pansy.  And I'm gonna have to change it...I broke another freakin' nail tonight.  I go for like 7 months without a nail breaking and now I've had 3 break in the last month and a half!  Gah!





This is a very pretty pink! I love the intricate and tiny dot design.

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Ski Teal We Drop, I love love love this color! 





I love this colour! It's so pretty, and rich looking.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really pretty. Please stop breaking them. It's making me sad. I live vicariously thru all the lovely long nail pics sine I routinely whack mine off for ease of texting (I'm not 16. I swear. I just have a super techie family and its the only way I get to talk to them. Except for the four year old who talks a blue streak eyes open to eyes closed. Gee. Wonder where she gets it...)


Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Beautiful!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pretty in pink! I do that too with breaking. That's when all the shorties come out.


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear about your nail, your mani is gorgeous.


Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is a very pretty pink! I love the intricate and tiny dot design.

I love this colour! It's so pretty, and rich looking.
Thanks ladies!  I do love this colour and it's a very easy formula to work with.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We have have 7 cats and only one of them will wear Softies.  She has a total of 24 claws.  She's double-pawed on all 4 paws.  When she was a baby, she stayed with me at all times and I got her in the habit of clipping and messing with her nails...she sleeps through it.  I do her nails in pink.  She's so stinkin' adorable!  She's teeny, only 6-1/2 lbs.  She's a Ragdoll which is probably why she's so easy going.




omg, she is adorable!!!

i have one with the extra toes...2 extra on each front paw and one extra on each of the back..granted he's 22 lbs and almost 3 ft long not including tail,lol..massive cat, massive feet,lol...and his name is baby cat(we started calling him the baby cat until we could think of a name when he was a kitten, and it just stuck...then he ended up so huge and its just funny now.


----------



## acostakk

> OPI Ski Teal We Drop, I love love love this color!Â


 Beautiful!


----------



## acostakk

> We have have 7 cats and only one of them will wear Softies. Â She has a total of 24 claws. Â She's double-pawed on all 4 paws. Â When she was a baby, she stayed with me at all times and I got her in the habit of clipping and messing with her nails...she sleeps through it. Â I doÂ her nails in pink. Â She's so stinkin' adorable! Â She's teeny, only 6-1/2 lbs. Â She's a Ragdoll which is probably why she's so easy going.


 She is ADORABLE! My two both let me clip. They don't like it but they put up with it. My boy is only 9 months and twice the size of your sweet girl. If he grows into his tail and paws he's gonna be huuuuuuuge.


----------



## dulcinenadee

Zoya Reece


----------



## Jessismith

> OPI Ski Teal We Drop, I love love love this color!Â


 Love that color too!!


----------



## Jessismith

Adorable! So cuddly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> We have have 7 cats and only one of them will wear Softies. Â She has a total of 24 claws. Â She's double-pawed on all 4 paws. Â When she was a baby, she stayed with me at all times and I got her in the habit of clipping and messing with her nails...she sleeps through it. Â I doÂ her nails in pink. Â She's so stinkin' adorable! Â She's teeny, only 6-1/2 lbs. Â She's a Ragdoll which is probably why she's so easy going.


----------



## jennm149

>


 Even my husband went "aawww" when I showed him this picture. She is too cute.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

> My first "drip" mani - I did this for a Hallowe'en challenge on "blood and gore".


 Love this!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

>


 So, so pretty!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

> Whoever mentioned Sephora X glitter top coats looking like indies, you're absolutely right! Check this one out, it's called Demolition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICTURE SPAM: Layered over different polishes.





Spoiler: PICTURE SPAM: Layered over different polishes.



Oh my, I need this in my life!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *BoySarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Beautiful!  Did you do this yourself?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

[@]DonnaD [/@] its a pic from the Oooh Shinies blog, pic wasnt credited.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

Any tips for applying an Indie polish that really, really thin?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it's 18.95 for a full set?  For all 4 paws or just 2?  How long do they last?  I am just curious.
you only put them on the front paws, depending on the cat they last about a month unless they are a real "scratcher"..there are 40 in a set,so its roughly enough for 4 cats for a month or 1 cat for 4 months per set...unless you have any like mine with extra toes,lol...

i dont buy the kitten size, i just wait a few weeks after i get a new cat and the regular/small cat ones fit fine, i have to buy two sets at a time anyway, so i buy girly ones in small cat and medium cat size for my big boy in clear or blue usually...the girls i rotate colors,lol

Its been a while since I get some for my cat but these glitter ones are calling my name.


----------



## lissa1307

finally did something..im feeling grey today..one of my rats died...the sweet one, daisy, who used to greet me at the cage door and give kisses.

so i'm wearing essie maximillian strasse-her with hard candy bow tie optional

and i just realized how much i missed during cleanup.oh well


----------



## luckyme502

> finally did something..im feeling grey today..one of my rats died...the sweet one, daisy, who used to greet me at the cage door and give kisses. so i'm wearing essie maximillian strasse-her with hard candy bow tie optional and i just realized how much i missed during cleanup.oh well


 I'm convinced that the camera adds "mistakes" that aren't really there. I love the color and glitter.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  finally did something..im feeling grey today..one of my rats died...the sweet one, daisy, who used to greet me at the cage door and give kisses.

so i'm wearing essie maximillian strasse-her with hard candy bow tie optional

and i just realized how much i missed during cleanup.oh well




Awe!  Sorry to hear that!  Black Tie Optional is my favorite of the black/white glitters especially over gray.  Yours looks so pretty.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe!  Sorry to hear that!  Black Tie Optional is my favorite of the black/white glitters especially over gray.  Yours looks so pretty.
thanks


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beautiful!  Did you do this yourself?
@DonnaD No he didn't, the picture is taken from Oooh Shinies nail blog, with the watermark cropped out (you can kind of see it in the bottom right corner). The original blog wasn't credited either. I really hate when people come to this thread and do that.


----------



## DeSha

Maybelline Color Show in Auburn Ablaze. Just love the richness of this color.

I recent got a cheapo stamping kit, so I am going to *try* some designs real soon. While I tend to like my simple manicures, you all inspire me to learn and try new things!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

DonnaD its a pic from the Oooh Shinies blog, pic wasnt credited.
Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @DonnaD No he didn't, the picture is taken from Oooh Shinies nail blog, with the watermark cropped out (you can kind of see it in the bottom right corner). The original blog wasn't credited either. I really hate when people come to this thread and do that.
I agree.  It's not right.


----------



## Christa W

Playing with Zoya spirit trio for Green Bay. I am loving Hunter for sure. Purity is OK but went on patchy and I am not thrilled with it's formula.  Darcy is actually not a good match for the Packer yellow unfortunately.  On my thumb and ring fingers I used Milani art brush which is a touch more of the actual shade.  I realize Zoya didn't create these looks specifically for that purpose but rather used existing colors so I will deal.  I like Darcy as a stand alone shade or if I didn't use it with the other yellow.  The stripes on my fingers are Darcy with Bundle Monster stamps for the stripes.  I am happy with the freehand stuff because my Milani brushes are crap so I think I did well for what I have.  What stripers do you guys use that work well?  I am still searching the magical one.  Pic was before top coat also.  I don't know if this will stay on my nails until Monday night for the game because the color difference is driving me nuts.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Playing with Zoya spirit trio for Green Bay. I am loving Hunter for sure. Purity is OK but went on patchy and I am not thrilled with it's formula.  Darcy is actually not a good match for the Packer yellow unfortunately.  On my thumb and ring fingers I used Milani art brush which is a touch more of the actual shade.  I realize Zoya didn't create these looks specifically for that purpose but rather used existing colors so I will deal.  I like Darcy as a stand alone shade or if I didn't use it with the other yellow.  The stripes on my fingers are Darcy with Bundle Monster stamps for the stripes.  I am happy with the freehand stuff because my Milani brushes are crap so I think I did well for what I have.  What stripers do you guys use that work well?  I am still searching the magical one.  Pic was before top coat also.  I don't know if this will stay on my nails until Monday night for the game because the color difference is driving me nuts.




Meh.  I just bought Purity with my 50 cent polish deal...you know, in my never ending quest to find the perfect white.  I'm gonna assume I'll feel the same way you do abut it.

Your nails came out awesome, regardless!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Meh.  I just bought Purity with my 50 cent polish deal...you know, in my never ending quest to find the perfect white.  I'm gonna assume I'll feel the same way you do abut it.

Your nails came out awesome, regardless!

Have you tried OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls? I own it and haven't tried it yet (since I'm one of those polish addicts who has literally hundreds of 'untrieds'), but several nail bloggers rave about it. Some also love Milani White on the Spot, but I wasn't crazy about it.

I'm currently wearing Essie Mink Muffs and loving it. I didn't get a photo, sorry. It's in that family of greyish purple browns, like a very dark cocoa, and it's a creme. One chip, must change it tonight.

I'm going to a little family dinner tomorrow at grandma's house since my parents are visiting from Arizona. I will bring a bunch of polish and paint nails for my mom, grandma, and brother's girlfriend.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  finally did something..im feeling grey today..one of my rats died...the sweet one, daisy, who used to greet me at the cage door and give kisses.

so i'm wearing essie maximillian strasse-her with hard candy bow tie optional

and i just realized how much i missed during cleanup.oh well




Aw, so sorry to hear about Daisy, sounded like a sweetheart. This is a beautiful mani--it can be in her memory.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meh.  I just bought Purity with my 50 cent polish deal...you know, in my never ending quest to find the perfect white.  I'm gonna assume I'll feel the same way you do abut it.
Your nails came out awesome, regardless!

Purity is an awesome white...it's my go-to white base! Always works perfect for me...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Purity is an awesome white...it's my go-to white base! Always works perfect for me...


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meh.  I just bought Purity with my 50 cent polish deal...you know, in my never ending quest to find the perfect white.  I'm gonna assume I'll feel the same way you do abut it.

Your nails came out awesome, regardless!
Thanks Donna!!!

I really hope it doesn't do to you what it did to me.  Here is two coats on my right hand.  Forgive the lack of cleanup or nail art as I will be finishing up with that tomorrow.  Too late to put a striping brush in these hands.  But you see the pointer finger has a huge hole in it.  Both coats for me were consistent and not incredibly thick as I found the first coat to dry pretty fast.  You can also see really bad ridges which normally doesn't happen.  If I am not using My Boyfriend Scales Walls because I want a pure white I usually use Milani White On the Spot but I am not really happy with that formula either.  Hunter didn't behave that way but I did my thumb on my right hand in just Darcy and it's pretty patchy too.  I think I might go get me a pure white OPI and try it since the light colors seem to work well formula wise with me.  MBSW is perfection in 2 think coats.  I won't give up on Purity maybe my body chemistry is out of whack.  My face is incredibly broken out this past week worse than when I was back in 8th grade. 

Pic is a little blurry due to reflections I keep getting and I need to go to bed.  It's really noticeable in real life.  But you see what I mean.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Purity is an awesome white...it's my go-to white base! Always works perfect for me...
So far the one that's worked best for me is Alpine Snow but it still has it's problems.  I just bought China Glaze White on White and I don't really like it.  I hate Sinful Snow Me White.  I have Sally Hansen White On but I haven't tried it yet.  I like Kleancolor white for dots since it's so thick.

I've just not yet found my perfect white.  I hope I like Purity.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far the one that's worked best for me is Alpine Snow but it still has it's problems.  I just bought China Glaze White on White and I don't really like it.  I hate Sinful Snow Me White.  I have Sally Hansen White On but I haven't tried it yet.  I like Kleancolor white for dots since it's so thick.

I've just not yet found my perfect white.  I hope I like Purity.
If you haven't tried My Boyfriend Scales Walls for a not pure white you totally need to.  It's awesome.  I read so many nice things about it that when I ordered mine off Ebay I bought 2 bottles right away.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

This is just a few of my Purity pics, I've used about 1/3 of my bottle.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx...this is my first pixie dust. I definitely like it better than the liquid sands. I wanted this color since they first launched and it is exactly what I hoped it would be!




That is beautiful!


----------



## Last Contrast

I really love Illamasqua Scorch for a pure white, but it's way expensive at normal price. If you can get it on the 5 pound clearances they do regularly its worth it I think. Wear is amazing (7 days + with next to no tip wear), streak free and self levels.


----------



## sleepykat

Liquid Lacquer Blue Pistachio. It didn't want to photograph accurately, but it's somewhere in between these two photos. The blue glitter looks right in the first photo, but the green base looks more true in the second photo. It is sheer, so this is four coats and Poshe as top coat.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Ski Teal We Drop, I love love love this color!




That is a great blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks.  I have 8 cats so I doubt I will be buying any soon.  Only one has ninja razor like claws and they only come out when he's making muffins on me of course.
We have have 7 cats and only one of them will wear Softies.  She has a total of 24 claws.  She's double-pawed on all 4 paws.  When she was a baby, she stayed with me at all times and I got her in the habit of clipping and messing with her nails...she sleeps through it.  I do her nails in pink.  She's so stinkin' adorable!  She's teeny, only 6-1/2 lbs.  She's a Ragdoll which is probably why she's so easy going.





Too cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  finally did something..im feeling grey today..one of my rats died...the sweet one, daisy, who used to greet me at the cage door and give kisses.

so i'm wearing essie maximillian strasse-her with hard candy bow tie optional

and i just realized how much i missed during cleanup.oh well




Sorry to hear about your rat



 Pretty mani.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Color Show in Auburn Ablaze. Just love the richness of this color.

I recent got a cheapo stamping kit, so I am going to *try* some designs real soon. While I tend to like my simple manicures, you all inspire me to learn and try new things!








Nice fall color!


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far the one that's worked best for me is Alpine Snow but it still has it's problems.  I just bought China Glaze White on White and I don't really like it.  I hate Sinful Snow Me White.  I have Sally Hansen White On but I haven't tried it yet.  I like Kleancolor white for dots since it's so thick.

I've just not yet found my perfect white.  I hope I like Purity.
I have heard good things about Essie's white polish from a friend...but I haven't tried it yet.  This is a perfect topic for me right now.  I am looking for a white polish too!


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We have have 7 cats and only one of them will wear Softies.  She has a total of 24 claws.  She's double-pawed on all 4 paws.  When she was a baby, she stayed with me at all times and I got her in the habit of clipping and messing with her nails...she sleeps through it.  I do her nails in pink.  She's so stinkin' adorable!  She's teeny, only 6-1/2 lbs.  She's a Ragdoll which is probably why she's so easy going.




I have one horrible old cat that won't tolerate other cats. She is 13 and suffering form kidney failure and thyroid disease.  When she dies, we are going to get two kittens for the family.  I plan to do exactly what you did and get them used to clipping and/or capping right away!


----------



## Momsgotmail

Julep Winter (2 coats).  Decent formula.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Meh.  I just bought Purity with my 50 cent polish deal...you know, in my never ending quest to find the perfect white.  I'm gonna assume I'll feel the same way you do abut it.
Your nails came out awesome, regardless!

Purity is an awesome white...it's my go-to white base! Always works perfect for me...

Me too!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is just a few of my Purity pics, I've used about 1/3 of my bottle.




Those are all beautiful!


----------



## sldb

> Julep Winter (2 coats). Â Decent formula. Â


 Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Liquid Lacquer Blue Pistachio. It didn't want to photograph accurately, but it's somewhere in between these two photos. The blue glitter looks right in the first photo, but the green base looks more true in the second photo. It is sheer, so this is four coats and Poshe as top coat.






Love that color!


----------



## JC327

Double post.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Winter (2 coats).  Decent formula.
So pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

Very smart looking!



> Julep Winter (2 coats). Â Decent formula. Â


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is just a few of my Purity pics, I've used about 1/3 of my bottle.




Two coats or three?


----------



## PinkSunsets218

I'm still wearing this from the night of Halloween. Not sure which color to change it to yet.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Color Show in Auburn Ablaze. Just love the richness of this color.

I recent got a cheapo stamping kit, so I am going to *try* some designs real soon. While I tend to like my simple manicures, you all inspire me to learn and try new things!








That colour is great n you.  It's perfect for your skin tone.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Â  This is just a few of my Purity pics, I've used about 1/3 of my bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats or three?
Click to expand...

 Two coats


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkSunsets218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm still wearing this from the night of Halloween. Not sure which color to change it to yet.
Hi @PinkSunsets218 and welcome to MUT!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you don't mind my unsolicited advice, when you post a picture from a blog that isn't your own, make sure to give it proper credit by retaining a watermark (which you did, yay!) in addition to stating that the picture isn't your own. Many of us have our own blogs so when we see someone post a mani with a watermark without any further disclaimer, we assume that the poster is the owner of that blog. Have an awesome weekend!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Unless you *are *Michelle, in which case YAY so happy you joined us here!


----------



## madeupMegan

Zoya Kate


----------



## theexxception

> I'm still wearing this from the night of Halloween. Not sure which color to change it to yet.


 I love this so shiny.


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Color Show in Auburn Ablaze. Just love the richness of this color.
That colour is great n you.  It's perfect for your skin tone.


@DonnaD thank you!


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Color Show in Auburn Ablaze. Just love the richness of this color.
Nice fall color!

@JC327  thanks, I thought so too. I really like those Color Show polishes. I need to get more.


----------



## barbyechick

Color Club Apollo Star over Color Club Put a Pin on It and Julep Paris on top of that! Looked great at night, but not my favorite. It's shiny though, lol


----------



## cidster

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Blue Marks the Spot



It is extremely sheer, so this is like five coats.
I have this color and I Love Love Love it!!!!! I tend to layer it over dark grey and then it looks like a starry night. I keep wearing it over and over. I've never tried it alone.... I promised myself I would not wear it this week.


----------



## reepy

Julep - Cynthia.  Very pretty if you focus on the color and not my dry skin all around.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know it's not a dupe for All Hail the Queen (Butter London), but I probably didn't really need this. Still love it though!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep - Cynthia.  Very pretty if you focus on the color and not my dry skin all around.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know it's not a dupe for All Hail the Queen (Butter London), but I probably didn't really need this. Still love it though! 





Love this!

This has made me make the choice to suffer through the long DHL wait &amp; order Cynthia w/the 1/2 off code.  I plan on ordering Nic and Aisha too.

ETA:  Just tried to make my order and Cynthia is out of stock.


----------



## Jessismith

So pretty!



> Julep - Cynthia.Â  Very pretty if you focus on the color and not my dry skin all around.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it's not a dupe for All Hail the Queen (Butter London), but I probably didn't really need this. Still love it though!Â


----------



## Christa W

I am saddened today to learn the bone marrow transplant for my friend's mom I told you guys about when I first joined MUT was not successful.  Her health had been significantly declining over the past week and today she was told there was nothing left to do.  She is on her way home from the hospital about 4 hours away and has very little time left.  She had been doing well then suddenly fell ill. 

I am dealing with this in the only way I know how to express myself... with my fingers.  This is my "I hate cancer" manicure.  I used Essence Grey-T to Be Here with a gradient of China Glaze Naked (which you can barely tell) and China Glaze Love's a Beach.  I stamped with Kleancolor black Bundle Monster plates B321 and from the new fan created plates BM426.  I think I didn't even need Naked in there because essentially it's just a light pink with the same shimmers that Grey-T to Be Here already has.  I just didn't want a super french tip looking mani.  It almost looks lavender in this lighting.  I don't know why the "E" is so much bigger either.  It's a plate that has LOVE &amp; HATE that both use the same E.  I will have to find out if the LOVE part does the same thing.  I love the contrast between soft colors and harsh crisp black lines that make up a message that's equally as sharp.  I think it pretty much symbolizes my feelings at the moment.  I am torn between grief and anger and appreciation for the time I did have and the heartache for her husband and their other son.  Loosing your wife and eldest son in just over 2 years is inconceivable to me. 

I don't mean to be a downer for you guys.  Just remember to tell those you love the most how much they mean to you because you never know how much time we have.  Makes you also think about how sometimes we can get wrapped up in the most trivial of stuff, like arguing with your boyfriend over lumber to build a nail polish rack.


----------



## theexxception

> I am saddened today to learn the bone marrow transplant for my friend's mom I told you guys about when I first joined MUT was not successful.Â  Her health had been significantly declining over the past week and today she was told there was nothing left to do.Â  She is on her way home from the hospital about 4 hours away and has very little time left.Â  She had been doing well then suddenly fell ill.Â  I am dealing with this in the only way I know how to express myself... with my fingers.Â  This is my "I hate cancer" manicure.Â  I used Essence Grey-T to Be Here with a gradient of China Glaze Naked (which you can barely tell) and China Glaze Love's a Beach.Â  I stamped with Kleancolor black Bundle Monster plates B321 and from the new fan created plates BM426.Â  I think I didn't even need Naked in there because essentially it's just a light pink with the same shimmers that Grey-T to Be Here already has.Â  I just didn't want a super french tip looking mani.Â  It almost looks lavender in this lighting.Â  I don't know why the "E" is so much bigger either.Â  It's a plate that has LOVE &amp; HATE that both use the same E.Â  I will have to find out if the LOVE part does the same thing.Â  I love the contrast between soft colors and harsh crisp black lines that make up a message that's equally as sharp.Â  I think it pretty much symbolizes my feelings at the moment.Â  I am torn between grief and anger and appreciation for the time I did have and the heartache for her husband and their other son.Â  Loosing your wife and eldest son in just over 2 years is inconceivable to me.Â  I don't mean to be a downer for you guys.Â  Just remember to tell those you love the most how much they mean to you because you never know how much time we have.Â  Makes you also think about how sometimes we can get wrapped up in the most trivial of stuff, like arguing with your boyfriend over lumber to build a nail polish rack.Â


 This is an amazing tribute it looks great. My grandmother just got breast cancer for a second time and it is worse this time she has had 3 surgeries and has to have radiation and maybe chemo. Cancer sucks!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am saddened today to learn the bone marrow transplant for my friend's mom I told you guys about when I first joined MUT was not successful.  Her health had been significantly declining over the past week and today she was told there was nothing left to do.  She is on her way home from the hospital about 4 hours away and has very little time left.  She had been doing well then suddenly fell ill. 

I am dealing with this in the only way I know how to express myself... with my fingers.  This is my "I hate cancer" manicure.  I used Essence Grey-T to Be Here with a gradient of China Glaze Naked (which you can barely tell) and China Glaze Love's a Beach.  I stamped with Kleancolor black Bundle Monster plates B321 and from the new fan created plates BM426.  I think I didn't even need Naked in there because essentially it's just a light pink with the same shimmers that Grey-T to Be Here already has.  I just didn't want a super french tip looking mani.  It almost looks lavender in this lighting.  I don't know why the "E" is so much bigger either.  It's a plate that has LOVE &amp; HATE that both use the same E.  I will have to find out if the LOVE part does the same thing.  I love the contrast between soft colors and harsh crisp black lines that make up a message that's equally as sharp.  I think it pretty much symbolizes my feelings at the moment.  I am torn between grief and anger and appreciation for the time I did have and the heartache for her husband and their other son.  Loosing your wife and eldest son in just over 2 years is inconceivable to me. 

I don't mean to be a downer for you guys.  Just remember to tell those you love the most how much they mean to you because you never know how much time we have.  Makes you also think about how sometimes we can get wrapped up in the most trivial of stuff, like arguing with your boyfriend over lumber to build a nail polish rack. 




That looks great, and I"m so sorry about your friend's mom!!


----------



## feliciaaw91

Currently I'm wearing Ciate Paint Pots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really love this colour though it doesn't really match with the fall season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am saddened today to learn the bone marrow transplant for my friend's mom I told you guys about when I first joined MUT was not successful.  Her health had been significantly declining over the past week and today she was told there was nothing left to do.  She is on her way home from the hospital about 4 hours away and has very little time left.  She had been doing well then suddenly fell ill. 

I am dealing with this in the only way I know how to express myself... with my fingers.  This is my "I hate cancer" manicure.  I used Essence Grey-T to Be Here with a gradient of China Glaze Naked (which you can barely tell) and China Glaze Love's a Beach.  I stamped with Kleancolor black Bundle Monster plates B321 and from the new fan created plates BM426.  I think I didn't even need Naked in there because essentially it's just a light pink with the same shimmers that Grey-T to Be Here already has.  I just didn't want a super french tip looking mani.  It almost looks lavender in this lighting.  I don't know why the "E" is so much bigger either.  It's a plate that has LOVE &amp; HATE that both use the same E.  I will have to find out if the LOVE part does the same thing.  I love the contrast between soft colors and harsh crisp black lines that make up a message that's equally as sharp.  I think it pretty much symbolizes my feelings at the moment.  I am torn between grief and anger and appreciation for the time I did have and the heartache for her husband and their other son.  Loosing your wife and eldest son in just over 2 years is inconceivable to me. 

I don't mean to be a downer for you guys.  Just remember to tell those you love the most how much they mean to you because you never know how much time we have.  Makes you also think about how sometimes we can get wrapped up in the most trivial of stuff, like arguing with your boyfriend over lumber to build a nail polish rack. 




nice colors and stamping, though i am very sorry for the reason behind the mani. it's hard to lose so many in such a short time. when my grandpa died 6 years ago,he was in PA for his dad's funeral,somehow my great grandmother made it through her husband and son in a week. please send out thoughts and prayers from mut to her family.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Live and Let Die


----------



## Christa W

Thanks for the love ladies!  Talking with all of you makes me feel like I have some girlfriends!!!  I wanted to share a pic of the gradient before I stamped on it because it's so pretty.

So I had mentioned that using that Orginals Bubble White stuff made my nails start peeling away... I ended up buffing them the night I did it and it was fine.  After removing my last mani it came back with a vengeance and I thought I had buffed them all smooth until I put polish on again and you can see little bumpies here that's my nails ripping up in little strands.  It's horrifying.  I hope it stops and my nails don't get destroyed in the process.  I also have to work on shaping a little more because I realized my nails all grow crooked in one direction.. that or when I am filing I don't realize I maybe file one side and not the others symmetrically because they are all hooking to the side.  It's not too noticeable unless I point it out (look at my ring finger!!).


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep - Cynthia.  Very pretty if you focus on the color and not my dry skin all around.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know it's not a dupe for All Hail the Queen (Butter London), but I probably didn't really need this. Still love it though! 





Ooooooooo @reepy I'm super excited I just ordered this now! That is GORGEOUS! I love it against that cobalt blue!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am saddened today to learn the bone marrow transplant for my friend's mom I told you guys about when I first joined MUT was not successful.  Her health had been significantly declining over the past week and today she was told there was nothing left to do.  She is on her way home from the hospital about 4 hours away and has very little time left.  She had been doing well then suddenly fell ill. 




I'm so sorry.  This is a beautiful mani.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am saddened today to learn the bone marrow transplant for my friend's mom I told you guys about when I first joined MUT was not successful.  Her health had been significantly declining over the past week and today she was told there was nothing left to do.  She is on her way home from the hospital about 4 hours away and has very little time left.  She had been doing well then suddenly fell ill. 

I am dealing with this in the only way I know how to express myself... with my fingers.  This is my "I hate cancer" manicure.  I used Essence Grey-T to Be Here with a gradient of China Glaze Naked (which you can barely tell) and China Glaze Love's a Beach.  I stamped with Kleancolor black Bundle Monster plates B321 and from the new fan created plates BM426.  I think I didn't even need Naked in there because essentially it's just a light pink with the same shimmers that Grey-T to Be Here already has.  I just didn't want a super french tip looking mani.  It almost looks lavender in this lighting.  I don't know why the "E" is so much bigger either.  It's a plate that has LOVE &amp; HATE that both use the same E.  I will have to find out if the LOVE part does the same thing.  I love the contrast between soft colors and harsh crisp black lines that make up a message that's equally as sharp.  I think it pretty much symbolizes my feelings at the moment.  I am torn between grief and anger and appreciation for the time I did have and the heartache for her husband and their other son.  Loosing your wife and eldest son in just over 2 years is inconceivable to me. 

I don't mean to be a downer for you guys.  Just remember to tell those you love the most how much they mean to you because you never know how much time we have.  Makes you also think about how sometimes we can get wrapped up in the most trivial of stuff, like arguing with your boyfriend over lumber to build a nail polish rack. 





Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this @Christa W You have a beautiful and very strong message mani, I think it's a wonderful way to express yourself. I'll keep your friend's mom in my thoughts today, and I wish her and her family peace.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooooooooo @reepy I'm super excited I just ordered this now! That is GORGEOUS! I love it against that cobalt blue!
Gah!  Tried to order this last night and it said "out of stock" when I tried to put it in my cart.

Off to order right now!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep - Cynthia.  Very pretty if you focus on the color and not my dry skin all around.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know it's not a dupe for All Hail the Queen (Butter London), but I probably didn't really need this. Still love it though! 




If I wasn't boycotting Julep, I would be on this like cat hair on black pants.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gah!  Tried to order this last night and it said "out of stock" when I tried to put it in my cart.

Off to order right now!!  

Oh no! I actually ordered it a few days ago @LuckyMoon



I hope it's back it stock for you now! I'll bet it's becoming one of the popular shades from the Nov collection now that people are seeing what it looks like compared to just Julep's swatches.


----------



## myfairdaily

I am wearing the new limited edition Cover Glosstini nail polishes inspired by the new Hunger Games movie! I have "Flammed Out," "Pyro Pink" and "Red Rouge" on in an ombre effect.

Mod Edit - Please no personal blog links, see Terms of Service. Thank you!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I wasn't boycotting Julep, I would be on this like cat hair on black pants.  





LMAO! @DonnaD I literally snorted with laughter when I read this....as a woman who's favorite color is black, and has four cats (three of which has light colored fur)....yeah...it's gonna happen, regardless of how much you avoid them, or how many times you use a lint roller on your clothes. LOL


----------



## LuckyMoon

@CheshireCookie  You're lucky you got Julep Cynthia!  It's still out of stock. And now so is Nic.  2 out of the 3 polishes I wanted. 



  I just didn't order.  I still have an order from the secret store coming my way though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

nCLA in Rock Sold. This is my first nCLA polish and I have to say I'm not over the moon about it...it's not terrible, just kind of dull and blah to me, and I didn't find the formula to be as smooth as I'd like. I do like the color, though!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *PinkSunsets218* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm still wearing this from the night of Halloween. Not sure which color to change it to yet.
So shinny and pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya Kate
Pretty color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Color Club Apollo Star over Color Club Put a Pin on It and Julep Paris on top of that! Looked great at night, but not my favorite. It's shiny though, lol
So cute and sparkly!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep - Cynthia.  Very pretty if you focus on the color and not my dry skin all around.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know it's not a dupe for All Hail the Queen (Butter London), but I probably didn't really need this. Still love it though!




Love it, I skipped this month but  I might need to pic that one up.


----------



## Jill1228

I just switched to this: Zoya Tomoko Pixie Dust


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.


----------



## Jessismith

Very cute! Great colors!



> This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one! "Baby, it's cold outside!" I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just switched to this: Zoya Tomoko Pixie Dust
Ooooh my...I need this one in my life!!


----------



## Christa W

I never got around to finishing my right hand after doing my "hate cancer" mani.  I painted it Grey-T to Be Here and that was it.  I then got a genius idea to layer it with my thermal polish I thought I was getting in the mail today which is clear when warm, pink when cold.  Alas it did not arrive so I used one I already have.  Excuse the hand it's super stiff and in pain today but if you didn't already love my swatches of A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away here is one coat warm and cold tips over Essence Grey-T to Be Here.

Do any of you ladies have different stuff painted on each hand or is that just me?  I actually do it frequently.  I tend to do the nail art on the left and usually the base color + glitter on my right unless it's a non complicated stamp then I usually match them.  Sometimes I do something not even remotely matching.

And yes Donna D... Those are peas behind the cold one (took pic while hand was in the freezer)





Cold





Warm (sorry so blurry)

I think I should layer it over some funky colors and see how that does.  Looking at this again almost seems like it's too close to the original color...


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.




Wow, this is so pretty and intricate! I love all of the colors you used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.




Just when I think I've seen your best, you go and do this.  This is utterly beautiful!


----------



## DonnaD

I'm wearing Nantucket from my new SquareHue box.  No nail art.  I'm painting my bathroom and got my Essie Pansy mani all blue paint speckled.  I adore SqH and I just love this polish.


----------



## acostakk

OPI Ski Slope Sweetie and Sinful Colors Gilded (ring finger) over Orly Rapture


----------



## acostakk

> I'm wearing Nantucket from my new SquareHue box. Â No nail art. Â I'm painting my bathroom and got my Essie Pansy mani all blue paint speckled. Â I adore SqH and I just love this polish.


 This is such a gorgeous color on you


----------



## acostakk

> This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one! "Baby, it's cold outside!" I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.


 Too cute!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Ski Slope Sweetie and Sinful Colors Gilded (ring finger) over Orly Rapture



I like the ring finger best, it has a cool effect.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Nantucket from my new SquareHue box.  No nail art.  I'm painting my bathroom and got my Essie Pansy mani all blue paint speckled.  I adore SqH and I just love this polish.




Lovely! I am the poster child for "It's not the same--it's similar!" when it comes to polishes like these. I want them all. Third cousin of my 9700 dusty teal polishes--yes, please.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got around to finishing my right hand after doing my "hate cancer" mani.  I painted it Grey-T to Be Here and that was it.  I then got a genius idea to layer it with my thermal polish I thought I was getting in the mail today which is clear when warm, pink when cold.  Alas it did not arrive so I used one I already have.  Excuse the hand it's super stiff and in pain today but if you didn't already love my swatches of A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away here is one coat warm and cold tips over Essence Grey-T to Be Here.

Do any of you ladies have different stuff painted on each hand or is that just me?  I actually do it frequently.  I tend to do the nail art on the left and usually the base color + glitter on my right unless it's a non complicated stamp then I usually match them.  Sometimes I do something not even remotely matching.

And yes Donna D... Those are peas behind the cold one (took pic while hand was in the freezer)





Cold





Warm (sorry so blurry)

I think I should layer it over some funky colors and see how that does.  Looking at this again almost seems like it's too close to the original color...
I don't usually paint different things on different hands unless I'm swatching. Last night, I painted ten different polishes on my mom's fingernails so that she could pick one. When she ran out of fingers, I swatched one on my toe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

These thermals look like so much fun! Any thoughts on which is the best brand for them so far? My nails are grown out now, so I think it would be a good time for it. I want one which is pretty sensitive, so that the tips would be a different color a great deal of the time without any freezer acrobatics.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.




Ah, Scooby, you never cease to amaze!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is such a gorgeous color on you
Thank you!  Even with my dry fingers and paint caked in my index finger cuticle...which, btw, acetone apparently doesn't remove latex paint...go figure.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lovely! I am the poster child for "It's not the same--it's similar!" when it comes to polishes like these. I want them all. Third cousin of my 9700 dusty teal polishes--yes, please.
I don't actually have anything quite like this in my extensive stash.  I have stuff in the same colour family but nothing near the same tone.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote:Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just switched to this: Zoya Tomoko Pixie Dust


That is gorgeous! I should have mine by Wednesday--I'm getting it in one of my Zoya Spirit Trios. Shoutout to Heather of I Feel Polished for the photo.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This is such a gorgeous color on you
Thank you!  Even with my dry fingers and paint caked in my index finger cuticle...which, btw, acetone apparently doesn't remove latex paint...go figure.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lovely! I am the poster child for "It's not the same--it's similar!" when it comes to polishes like these. I want them all. Third cousin of my 9700 dusty teal polishes--yes, please.
I don't actually have anything quite like this in my extensive stash.  I have stuff in the same colour family but nothing near the same tone.

Oh, dear, I probably need it.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Very cute! Great colors! Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.


Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.
Wow, this is so pretty and intricate! I love all of the colors you used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.
Just when I think I've seen your best, you go and do this.  This is utterly beautiful!



Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.
Too cute! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.
Ah, Scooby, you never cease to amaze!

Thanks everyone! I'm really loving it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am saddened today to learn the bone marrow transplant for my friend's mom I told you guys about when I first joined MUT was not successful.  Her health had been significantly declining over the past week and today she was told there was nothing left to do.  She is on her way home from the hospital about 4 hours away and has very little time left.  She had been doing well then suddenly fell ill.

I am dealing with this in the only way I know how to express myself... with my fingers.  This is my "I hate cancer" manicure.  I used Essence Grey-T to Be Here with a gradient of China Glaze Naked (which you can barely tell) and China Glaze Love's a Beach.  I stamped with Kleancolor black Bundle Monster plates B321 and from the new fan created plates BM426.  I think I didn't even need Naked in there because essentially it's just a light pink with the same shimmers that Grey-T to Be Here already has.  I just didn't want a super french tip looking mani.  It almost looks lavender in this lighting.  I don't know why the "E" is so much bigger either.  It's a plate that has LOVE &amp; HATE that both use the same E.  I will have to find out if the LOVE part does the same thing.  I love the contrast between soft colors and harsh crisp black lines that make up a message that's equally as sharp.  I think it pretty much symbolizes my feelings at the moment.  I am torn between grief and anger and appreciation for the time I did have and the heartache for her husband and their other son.  Loosing your wife and eldest son in just over 2 years is inconceivable to me.

I don't mean to be a downer for you guys.  Just remember to tell those you love the most how much they mean to you because you never know how much time we have.  Makes you also think about how sometimes we can get wrapped up in the most trivial of stuff, like arguing with your boyfriend over lumber to build a nail polish rack.




Sorry to hear about your friends mom. Beautiful mani.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *feliciaaw91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Currently I'm wearing Ciate Paint Pots  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really love this colour though it doesn't really match with the fall season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Cute!


----------



## madeupMegan

Two coats of OPI Not Like the Movies with 1 coat of Sally Hansen Moonstone Chrome as the accent


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I'm really enjoying both these for their Fall duochrominess. There are so many amazing colours out there to admire!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Nantucket from my new SquareHue box.  No nail art.  I'm painting my bathroom and got my Essie Pansy mani all blue paint speckled.  I adore SqH and I just love this polish.




What a beautiful colour! I wish I could find a sub box with as great pricing for international shipping as the one that was too great to be true.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I balk at high-priced polisihes, I wonder whether I'd be happy with SquareHue at about $9. Seeing this one, I might be...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *barbyechick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Color Club Apollo Star over Color Club Put a Pin on It and Julep Paris on top of that! Looked great at night, but not my favorite. It's shiny though, lol
I like the sparkling! What do you dislike about it?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep - Cynthia.  Very pretty if you focus on the color and not my dry skin all around.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know it's not a dupe for All Hail the Queen (Butter London), but I probably didn't really need this. Still love it though! 




That is really beautiful and it does look super on you! The skin, well most of us are dealing with something similar due to the season, and moisturizer isn't always convenient when you're trying to handle a camera, so I totally understand. Is there a list of all the colours like this out there somewhere? I need to start a shopping list, and collection, of these.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I am so admiring Zoya Tomoko. It looks fantastic on you!

Originally Posted by *feliciaaw91* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


This is reaally cute! And these above two are so neat to see in contrast with the ones below:

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Live and Let Die






Gorgeous glossiness.

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


And harsh grey grittiness.

Combining them all would be fascinating.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Liquid Lacquer Blue Pistachio. It didn't want to photograph accurately, but it's somewhere in between these two photos. The blue glitter looks right in the first photo, but the green base looks more true in the second photo. It is sheer, so this is four coats and Poshe as top coat.






I like the ocean-like effect this has at a distance! I want to be in tropical waters now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I like the combined image of the mani with the light wrist-strap and the dark cuff!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is just a few of my Purity pics, I've used about 1/3 of my bottle.




It's so neat to see the history of beautiful white-based manis you have, all gorgeous!

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya Kate
Neat colour - is it more coral-pink or russet-orange or does it magically bridge the two?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  We have have 7 cats and only one of them will wear Softies.  She has a total of 24 claws.  She's double-pawed on all 4 paws.  When she was a baby, she stayed with me at all times and I got her in the habit of clipping and messing with her nails...she sleeps through it.  I do her nails in pink.  She's so stinkin' adorable!  She's teeny, only 6-1/2 lbs.  She's a Ragdoll which is probably why she's so easy going.




Aww! Too cute! I just want to snuggle with her.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Live and Let Die





Nice color, love the shimmer.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  finally did something..im feeling grey today..one of my rats died...the sweet one, daisy, who used to greet me at the cage door and give kisses.

so i'm wearing essie maximillian strasse-her with hard candy bow tie optional

and i just realized how much i missed during cleanup.oh well




My sympathies. I hope you have some nice photos to go with your nice memories. I know how dear our little friends are to us all.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybelline Color Show in Auburn Ablaze. Just love the richness of this color.

I recent got a cheapo stamping kit, so I am going to *try* some designs real soon. While I tend to like my simple manicures, you all inspire me to learn and try new things!








What a rich colour on you. I look forward to seeing some stamping too! Gold, copper, and white on this would be really neat. My "also a stamping newbie" tip: if you put on a heavy coat of topcoat, you can remove a stamping oops or two before messing up the base mani. I find that handy! But also, don't be too picky about your initial stamping results - you'll find they look better than your critical eye thinks, once you've finished your mani and topcoated it. Enjoy the result, and the experience, as there will be stamping mani #2 soon enough. Good luck!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Playing with Zoya spirit trio for Green Bay. I am loving Hunter for sure. Purity is OK but went on patchy and I am not thrilled with it's formula.  Darcy is actually not a good match for the Packer yellow unfortunately.  On my thumb and ring fingers I used Milani art brush which is a touch more of the actual shade.  I realize Zoya didn't create these looks specifically for that purpose but rather used existing colors so I will deal.  I like Darcy as a stand alone shade or if I didn't use it with the other yellow.  The stripes on my fingers are Darcy with Bundle Monster stamps for the stripes.  I am happy with the freehand stuff because my Milani brushes are crap so I think I did well for what I have.  What stripers do you guys use that work well?  I am still searching the magical one.  Pic was before top coat also.  I don't know if this will stay on my nails until Monday night for the game because the color difference is driving me nuts.




I think it's exciting anyway and hope you wore it! Of course I hope you do also find your perfect shades for the future - even if they aren't striper polishes you could just use a brush for them. Those Zoya specials are so awesome I wish I was in the US to enjoy them!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Ski Teal We Drop, I love love love this color! 




Wow that is a dreamy, beautiful, chic, colour! I'm going to keep an eye out for that one!


----------



## meaganola

Please excuse the cuticles and any other application errors. They always look fine until I take a photo!



SquareHue Portsmouth. I like to pretend that name is a cross between Portland and Innsmouth.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please excuse the cuticles and any other application errors. They always look fine until I take a photo!




SquareHue Portsmouth. I like to pretend that name is a cross between Portland and Innsmouth.
In lust with this color! Your nails look fabulous!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please excuse the cuticles and any other application errors. They always look fine until I take a photo!




SquareHue Portsmouth. I like to pretend that name is a cross between Portland and Innsmouth.
Is the polish that shiny by itself?


----------



## alterkate

> @CheshireCookie Â  You're lucky you got Julep Cynthia! Â It's still out of stock. And now so is Nic. Â 2 out of the 3 polishes I wanted.Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Â I just didn't order. Â I still have an order from the secret store coming my way though.


 I haven't read through everything yet so I don't know if this was mentioned or not...but I was swatching some of my new colors onto a wheel the other night and noticed that Julep Cynthia is a pretty close match for OPI DS Classic. I don't think it's an exact dupe, the OPI was a little brighter on the holo, but they were very very close. I got Classic at my Ulta the other day!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I wasn't boycotting Julep, I would be on this like cat hair on black pants.  






LMAO! @DonnaD I literally snorted with laughter when I read this....as a woman who's favorite color is black, and has four cats (three of which has light colored fur)....yeah...it's gonna happen, regardless of how much you avoid them, or how many times you use a lint roller on your clothes. LOL

I have one cat but I think she waits until I am ready to go out before she rubs herself allover me.


----------



## Sunflowercake

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have one cat but I think she waits until I am ready to go out before she rubs herself allover me.
I always like to mention that I bring my dog to work because whe will put her head against my legs every morning when we are geting ready to leave the house.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  nCLA in Rock Sold. This is my first nCLA polish and I have to say I'm not over the moon about it...it's not terrible, just kind of dull and blah to me, and I didn't find the formula to be as smooth as I'd like. I do like the color, though!




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just switched to this: Zoya Tomoko Pixie Dust
Beautiful!


----------



## meaganola

> Is the polish that shiny by itself?Â


 No, I use Seche Vite. It's *shiny*. I could not get rid of that shine and still keep the color accurate when I took the picture. I once took a picture of my nails with SV in my bathroom, and I could see the door reflected on my nails in the photo.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.




That's gorgeous! The trees came out so perfect.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No, I use Seche Vite. It's *shiny*. I could not get rid of that shine and still keep the color accurate when I took the picture. I once took a picture of my nails with SV in my bathroom, and I could see the door reflected on my nails in the photo.
Looks awesome!  I have taken more than a few pics where there's a teal castoff from my phone case!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I never got around to finishing my right hand after doing my "hate cancer" mani.  I painted it Grey-T to Be Here and that was it.  I then got a genius idea to layer it with my thermal polish I thought I was getting in the mail today which is clear when warm, pink when cold.  Alas it did not arrive so I used one I already have.  Excuse the hand it's super stiff and in pain today but if you didn't already love my swatches of A Garlic A Day Keeps the Vampires Away here is one coat warm and cold tips over Essence Grey-T to Be Here.

Do any of you ladies have different stuff painted on each hand or is that just me?  I actually do it frequently.  I tend to do the nail art on the left and usually the base color + glitter on my right unless it's a non complicated stamp then I usually match them.  Sometimes I do something not even remotely matching.

And yes Donna D... Those are peas behind the cold one (took pic while hand was in the freezer)





Cold





Warm (sorry so blurry)

I think I should layer it over some funky colors and see how that does.  Looking at this again almost seems like it's too close to the original color...
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Nantucket from my new SquareHue box.  No nail art.  I'm painting my bathroom and got my Essie Pansy mani all blue paint speckled.  I adore SqH and I just love this polish.




I love this color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Ski Slope Sweetie and Sinful Colors Gilded (ring finger) over Orly Rapture



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Two coats of OPI Not Like the Movies with 1 coat of Sally Hansen Moonstone Chrome as the accent
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please excuse the cuticles and any other application errors. They always look fine until I take a photo!




SquareHue Portsmouth. I like to pretend that name is a cross between Portland and Innsmouth.
So pretty and shiny!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have one cat but I think she waits until I am ready to go out before she rubs herself allover me.
I always like to mention that I bring my dog to work because whe will put her head against my legs every morning when we are geting ready to leave the house.

She just wants to make sure she marked her territory!


----------



## Sunflowercake

@JC327 you know it! (;

I am wearing Orly Oui the picture does the color no justice. It's a beautiful shimmer. I got a good deal at Ulta on Sunday for their store opening for 2 china glaze polishs for $10 (so of course I bought 4) and this one at original price plus the 20% off.Oh and i stamped with the sally hansen white fast dry polish.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327 you know it! (;

I am wearing Orly Oui the picture does the color no justice. It's a beautiful shimmer. I got a good deal at Ulta on Sunday for their store opening for 2 china glaze polishs for $10 (so of course I bought 4) and this one at original price plus the 20% off.Oh and i stamped with the sally hansen white fast dry polish.




Looks great! I have seen this polish in person, too, and you're right about photos not doing it justice.


----------



## sushiteaz

Nailuv UV gel in Rum Cola. Taupe/greyish color. So shiny.


----------



## rigs32

Nicole by OPI - it's up to you Shiny blue with hints of purple. I like it when my nails are short.


----------



## lochnessie

Cult Nails Tulum, dotted with Bondi Fool's. My first Cult Nails polish and my first time using my dotting tools!



Edited to add: So glad some of the bits of gold sparkle showed up in the Tulum! They're subtle, but they make for an awesome polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @JC327 you know it! (;

I am wearing Orly Oui the picture does the color no justice. It's a beautiful shimmer. I got a good deal at Ulta on Sunday for their store opening for 2 china glaze polishs for $10 (so of course I bought 4) and this one at original price plus the 20% off.Oh and i stamped with the sally hansen white fast dry polish.




That Orly is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Cult Nails Tulum, dotted with Bondi Fool's. My first Cult Nails polish and my first time using my dotting tools!




Edited to add: So glad some of the bits of gold sparkle showed up in the Tulum! They're subtle, but they make for an awesome polish.





Pretty color!


----------



## JC327

Zoya Carter


----------



## wrkreads

Tried my first Butter London polish this week.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Carter
Fabulous! I want it.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Carter
What a gorgeous shade!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Carter

I need that!

I'm wearing JulieG Frosted Gumdrops in Crushed Candy.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.





This is gorgeous! You did a great job on this!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So far the one that's worked best for me is Alpine Snow but it still has it's problems.  I just bought China Glaze White on White and I don't really like it.  I hate Sinful Snow Me White.  I have Sally Hansen White On but I haven't tried it yet.  I like Kleancolor white for dots since it's so thick.

I've just not yet found my perfect white.  I hope I like Purity.

Sally Hansen White On is my go-to white. I use it for base coats and stamping.

I tried Sinful Snow Me White, and hated it. It was so patchy.


----------



## utgal2004

> Tried my first Butter London polish this week.


 Yay, that looks great on you!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is just a few of my Purity pics, I've used about 1/3 of my bottle.




It's so neat to see the history of beautiful white-based manis you have, all gorgeous!

Thanks! This is just a few that I could find, Purity is probably the only polish I will ever use up and repurchase! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.
That's gorgeous! The trees came out so perfect.



Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my 'Inspired by a song' manicure from the 30 mani marathon, I'm in love with this one!

"Baby, it's cold outside!"

I chose Zoya Carey for the grey skies, Zoya Purity + Shany plate SH03 for the swirly breeze, China Glaze Starboard for the grassy tips, Konad black + Bundle Monster BM-224 and BM-409 for the house and trees, and Bondi Chasing the sun, brick road, and horny mistress for the leaves.

This is gorgeous! You did a great job on this!

Thank you, It's definitely one of my faves!


----------



## utgal2004

> I need that! I'm wearing JulieG Frosted Gumdrops in Crushed Candy.


 Love the Crused Candy!


----------



## OiiO

Wearing Swanbourne from Cult Nails.

This brown is so deep it almost looks black, and I love the subtle gold flecks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka

> Wearing Swanbourne from Cult Nails. This brown is so deep it almost looks black, and I love the subtle gold flecks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Ugh that's so pretty! I really, really want that polish, and I'm not even that big of a polish girl!


----------



## jennm149

> Zoya Carter


 Such a gorgeous color - I'm a sucker for purple. And Pixie Dust.



Currently on a work trip. Didn't think the good insurance execs of WI would share my enthusiasm for purple Pixie Dust, so this is almost 4 day old BL Yummy Mummy. Tip wear setting in but no chips, even with lugging a bag around for 3 days. Home tomorrow to my first SquareHue box. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## sldb

> Such a gorgeous color - I'm a sucker for purple. And Pixie Dust.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently on a work trip. Didn't think the good insurance execs of WI would share my enthusiasm for purple Pixie Dust, so this is almost 4 day old BL Yummy Mummy. Tip wear setting in but no chips, even with lugging a bag around for 3 days. Home tomorrow to my first SquareHue box. Can't wait to try it.


 I got my first Square Hue box yesterday. The colors are gorgeous!


----------



## Jill1228

> Tried my first Butter London polish this week.


 It's gorgeous on you. WAY too light for my skin tone. I'm going to switch polishes today. Gong to try one of my new Butter London shades Yep, when you are home on medical leave, you do lots of nail polishing. It's a post surgery pick me up


----------



## Monika1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Swanbourne from Cult Nails.

This brown is so deep it almost looks black, and I love the subtle gold flecks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




It looks fantastic on you, and now that I've recognized that I really love these deeper tones on me, I'm going to be dreaming about this one. Your photo collages are so great too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sally Hansen White On is my go-to white. I use it for base coats and stamping.

I tried Sinful Snow Me White, and hated it. It was so patchy.
So far, White On is actually my only white, aside from a HIPP mini. Is seems OK to me, but as I don't have anything much to compare it to, it's nice to know I may have lucked out on getting it rather than something else. If I get a second, it might be Zoya Purity.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please excuse the cuticles and any other application errors. They always look fine until I take a photo!




SquareHue Portsmouth. I like to pretend that name is a cross between Portland and Innsmouth.
This is also gorgeous! It reminds me of the colour Donna swatched.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I always like to mention that I bring my dog to work because whe will put her head against my legs every morning when we are geting ready to leave the house.
Cats and dogs, that is their mission: *Owner if wearing chic black dress pants or dress must be covered with fur so that they think of us throughout the day! Mine has strategically grown that multi-purpose hair that is black on one end and white on the other, so it also is effective in circumstances where I attempt to depart wearing, well, anything.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Cult Nails Tulum, dotted with Bondi Fool's. My first Cult Nails polish and my first time using my dotting tools!




Edited to add: So glad some of the bits of gold sparkle showed up in the Tulum! They're subtle, but they make for an awesome polish.





Congrats on your first dotting! Nice combo - I find it interesting also to wonder about the clothing style combinations that people end up wearing clothing-wise with these recent Fall coloured manis.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Carter
Wow! That is fantastically lively with the sparkle. Love it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Congrats on your first dotting! Nice combo - I find it interesting also to wonder about the clothing style combinations that people end up wearing clothing-wise with these recent Fall coloured manis.
I think that's why I don't do fall colors.  I own a ton of them but I live in FL.  If and when I go out which is pretty much never, all my fancier clothes are teals, bright greens or pinks.  I don't know if I am violating some fashion rule but I thought you could away with wearing an aqua colored short sleeve button down shirt in December here.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Congrats on your first dotting! Nice combo - I find it interesting also to wonder about the clothing style combinations that people end up wearing clothing-wise with these recent Fall coloured manis.


 I don't care. I wear what colors I want on my nails, I usually pick colors based on whatever strikes my fancy when I look through my stash. Then I just wear whatever clothes I wear that day. I don't match my clothes to my nails. My head would explode if I tried to do that.


----------



## sldb

> I don't care. I wear what colors I want on my nails, I usually pick colors based on whatever strikes my fancy when I look through my stash. Then I just wear whatever clothes I wear that day. I don't match my clothes to my nails. My head would explode if I tried to do that.


 Me too. I have two kids, two dogs and I work full-time. I don't have the physical or mental energy to match my mani to my clothes!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sally Hansen White On is my go-to white. I use it for base coats and stamping.

I tried Sinful Snow Me White, and hated it. It was so patchy.
Here's my thing with whites.  None of my whites have been great the first day I got them.  Sinful Colors Snow Me White was terrible so I used it under other colors on nail wheels and practice art until it was about 1/4th or 1/3rd gone.  Then it became a miracle white.  I left it thick and now it's my primary stamping/nail art white because its so opaque.  Same thing with Milani White On the Spot.  Only that one cost me 5.99 and pretty much failed.  I don't even care much for the it anymore.  CVS had/has all Milani nail polish on sale 2.99 and I still won't buy it again.  Not when I picked up a spare Snow Me White for .99 last Walgreens sale.  I recently picked up Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Whirlwind White that has been mentioned in a ton of blogs.  It's terrible as a base for nail art in 2 coats straight out of the bottle.  I am hoping it's going to work well for stamping like the other Insta-Dri polishes I have but I don't get the hype on that one either.  Zoya Purity is defiantly more opaque in one coat than any of the others and in 2 thick coats I was able to achieve a much better base this time than with my Packers mani earlier in the week.  My first attempt I did not go thick enough maybe.  I like it a lot more this way.  I have White On somewhere in this mess of polishes and I recall it was super patchy/bald too.  I am sure if I use long enough it will suffice.  My Kleancolor white does the same.  I love OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls for a base white for any nail art.  Tried and true it's been awesome from day 1.  It's not super white obviously so it's not going to work 100% of the time but I can't say enough about how well it works for me.  It never floods, always easy to apply, perfect in every way.  Maybe it's because it does have that hint of grey.

Purity is on my pinkie and MBSW is on my thumb.  I am patiently waiting for a new thermal in the mail that when warm is close to clear so I wanted to try it over different undies.  All 10 fingers are a different color.  Well except my pointer here because I will be putting it on a bare nail with that one.  In case anyone is interested middle finger is Nicole by OPI in About the Glam and ring is China Glaze Temptation Carnation.  I realize the pic shows MBSW not quite as nice as Purity but that's my fault I didn't get very well along the sides.  My hands are super messed up on my right hand today and it took me all morning just to get these on.





Here is Sally Hansen Whirlwind White (with Cover Girl Constant Candy and Essie Marshmallow)  I used 2 decent coats too on this one but it was hard due to my fingers to even get this one on.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I don't care. I wear what colors I want on my nails, I usually pick colors based on whatever strikes my fancy when I look through my stash. Then I just wear whatever clothes I wear that day. I don't match my clothes to my nails. My head would explode if I tried to do that.

I'm usually like that too. But sometimes, especially if I know there's going to be a period of time that I'm going to be wearing a lot of a specific color.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Purity is on my pinkie and MBSW is on my thumb.  I am patiently waiting for a new thermal in the mail that when warm is close to clear so I wanted to try it over different undies.  All 10 fingers are a different color.  Well except my pointer here because I will be putting it on a bare nail with that one.  In case anyone is interested middle finger is Nicole by OPI in About the Glam and ring is China Glaze Temptation Carnation.  I realize the pic shows MBSW not quite as nice as Purity but that's my fault I didn't get very well along the sides.  My hands are super messed up on my right hand today and it took me all morning just to get these on.





Here is Sally Hansen Whirlwind White (with Cover Girl Constant Candy and Essie Marshmallow)  I used 2 decent coats too on this one but it was hard due to my fingers to even get this one on.




Thank-you for the comparison. That is super helpful! So sorry your fingers are giving you such trouble. That is frustrating - I empathize with the obstacles our bodies create for us. If I didn't deal with similar issues I wouldn't be playing with nail polish though...


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is also gorgeous! It reminds me of the colour Donna swatched.
The Nantucket?  I didn't actually just swatch it.  I'm wearing it.  

It must just be the lighting because Portsmouth is grey-blue and Nantucket is teal.


----------



## meaganola

> The Nantucket? Â I didn't actually just swatch it. Â I'm wearing it. Â  It must just be the lighting because Portsmouth is grey-blue and Nantucket is teal.


 Yeah, they're radically different. Here's a box shot of the collection both of these are from:



Donna's color is on the left, and mine is on the right.


----------



## Marj B

I have finally figured out that Seche Vite does not play well with W&amp;W Megalast. I love the large brush and the colors so I have several bottles, but I quit wearing it because my nail tips would show after one day. I tried wearing it alone and same thing. I ran out of Seche Vite and bought Nutra Nail Speed Dry top coat. Wow, it works great with the megalast! No tip wear at all after 3 days! It does dry quickly and has a nice shine.

I found a deal today at SharkStores.  6 bottles of Revlon scented nail polish for $10 and free shipping if you can wait 5-10 business days! It is the Scents of Summer nail polish and has micro glitter. Colors are Orange Pop, Peach Smoothie, Gold Get 'Em, Cotton Candy, Pink Freeze, Gum Drop.

So many beautiful manis here! I'm going to attempt stamping again. Paint on ladies!


----------



## Christa W

Wearing 2 coats on each finger of Polish TBH How I Troll.  It's a pink jelly thermal that is almost clear when warm (see pointer)  I am not as happy with this as I thought I would be.  I like it, don't LOVE it.  Undie colors are in my previous post.





In between/ cold tips.





Cold.  Sorry about the messy watery hands and bad lighting.  I will get a better one later.





Warm.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have finally figured out that Seche Vite does not play well with W&amp;W Megalast. I love the large brush and the colors so I have several bottles, but I quit wearing it because my nail tips would show after one day. I tried wearing it alone and same thing. I ran out of Seche Vite and bought Nutra Nail Speed Dry top coat. Wow, it works great with the megalast! No tip wear at all after 3 days! It does dry quickly and has a nice shine.

I found a deal today at SharkStores.  6 bottles of Revlon scented nail polish for $10 and free shipping if you can wait 5-10 business days! It is the Scents of Summer nail polish and has micro glitter. Colors are Orange Pop, Peach Smoothie, Gold Get 'Em, Cotton Candy, Pink Freeze, Gum Drop.

So many beautiful manis here! I'm going to attempt stamping again. Paint on ladies!
I don't have that problem with wnw and seche.  And I do so love my megalasts...that brush makes me insanely happy.

I wrap my tips half way underneath too and then when I'm done, I run the brush over the tip again before adding the seche.  I dunno if that's why.   I will say the Essie Pansy had major tip wear even with the way I normally wrap my tips but I don't ever just blame the seche...the pansy though...it was all so very sad.


----------



## luckyme502

I use Seche almost all the time, and I did some experimenting and tried Julep's freedom top coat, and had shrinkage and tip wear and now chipping after less than 48 hours.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

I don't know why I *JUST* discovered this thread!

But here is my mani from yesterday! it is 'Wedding Cake' by indie polish maker CandyNails


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think that's why I don't do fall colors.  I own a ton of them but I live in FL.  If and when I go out which is pretty much never, all my fancier clothes are teals, bright greens or pinks.  I don't know if I am violating some fashion rule but I thought you could away with wearing an aqua colored short sleeve button down shirt in December here.  
I know what you mean. A warm place will always feel like summer, and it totally feels like summer colours are completely appropriate. If I go down South for a vacation of course I'll be wearing my summer clothes, with their summer colours; so I'd absolutely do the same if I lived in a warm place year-round. As is, those summery colours suit me, so I'm not complaining. But to wear those great reds, oranges, russets, khakis, and browns in your nail polish collection, all you have to do is wear an easy neutral, like navy, white, grey, silver, or black, all of which I imagine do exist in even a summery wardrobe. And since you mention you have bright greens, there's another easy way! Teal too! I realize that I need more simple tops for wearing interesting jewelry, and they will come in handy for me with interesting nail art too. But if I didn't have time to 'match/go' I wouldn't worry about it either - nails are so small and fashion colour palettes are so broad that everything pretty much looks 'right' right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## myzeri

Cult Nails Flushed.

Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know why I *JUST* discovered this thread!

But here is my mani from yesterday! it is 'Wedding Cake' by indie polish maker CandyNails




Welcome! I -just- discovered the idea of stamping over sandwiched glitters, so I'm eyeing this with ideas of geometric spirals or prints in a metallic deep pink! or maybe deep grey... hmm... Looks good!


----------



## Monika1

This is my "inspired by a colour" mani from the marathon. The inspiration is Revlon Cherries in the Snow - the centre colour in the cherry blossoms.


----------



## Jill1228

Zoya Louise


----------



## Jill1228

Butter London Ice Duo Blue Coat. I have both Blue Coat and Leccy on my ring finger


----------



## OiiO

Kind of a spammy post, but here are some of my recent manis.

Top to bottom:


Square Hue Nantucket
Square Hue Chatham
Square Hue Portsmouth
Pomegranate Nail Lacquer Rose Garden Romance


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my "inspired by a colour" mani from the marathon. The inspiration is Revlon Cherries in the Snow - the centre colour in the cherry blossoms.








This mani is so delicate, I can't believe those are not decals. Great job, Monika, it must have taken forever to complete this masterpiece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of a spammy post, but here are some of my recent manis.

Top to bottom:


Square Hue Nantucket
Square Hue Chatham
Square Hue Portsmouth
Pomegranate Nail Lacquer Rose Garden Romance
















I love that red!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my "inspired by a colour" mani from the marathon. The inspiration is Revlon Cherries in the Snow - the centre colour in the cherry blossoms.








So pretty!  This is a gorgeous mani.


----------



## DunkinSACHA

Mavala Racing Green  (absolutely in love with this color)


----------



## Christa W

Playing with my stamping stuff making my own decals/reverse stamping.  I made a thread about it under nail stamping and art category so I won't get into all the specifics.  I am now doing my entire hand like this one because it's so awesome!

Please excuse the hair that got stuck to it while I was cleaning up.  I love this to death!!!





Nail is Rimmel Sage is All the Rage (one coat) with BM H13 stamped with Kleancolor black.  Apples are China Glaze Ruby Pumps, pie tins are Color Club On the Rocks and the pie is Color Club Antiquated.  Lighting sucks in here since my 2 other lights blew out but I hope to finish this tonight and photograph the whole manicure in the daylight.  Still some more clean up to do too.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my "inspired by a colour" mani from the marathon. The inspiration is Revlon Cherries in the Snow - the centre colour in the cherry blossoms.








What color is your base?  Phenomenal job!  So pretty and a great use of the inspiration.


----------



## jennm149

> This is my "inspired by a colour" mani from the marathon. The inspiration is Revlon Cherries in the Snow - the centre colour in the cherry blossoms.


 Monika, this is beautiful. I love the shade of the blue polish -- it sets off the pink and red so well!


----------



## jennm149

> Kind of a spammy post, but here are some of my recent manis. Top to bottom:
> Square Hue Nantucket
> Square Hue Chatham
> Square Hue Portsmouth
> Pomegranate Nail Lacquer Rose Garden Romance


 Love the nails -- but I think I love the Chatham and Portsmouth photos just as much. They are such terrific shots with such different use of light.


----------



## acostakk

Julep Yumi over Avon Vintage Boutique. I seriously dislike Avon the Company, but I have a secret affair going with their polish.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome! I -just- discovered the idea of stamping over sandwiched glitters, so I'm eyeing this with ideas of geometric spirals or prints in a metallic deep pink! or maybe deep grey... hmm... Looks good!

Ooo that sounds lovely! I'm really wanting to get into stamping &amp; nail art! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of a spammy post, but here are some of my recent manis.

Top to bottom:


Square Hue Nantucket
Square Hue Chatham
Square Hue Portsmouth
Pomegranate Nail Lacquer Rose Garden Romance

















Ooo! How pretty! Sigh. I miss Cape Cod!


----------



## Christa W

Fingers are shiny as cleaning up is really messy but here's my apple pie mani full.  Waiting for right hand decals to finish drying.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Yumi over Avon Vintage Boutique. I seriously dislike Avon the Company, but I have a secret affair going with their polish.



Some of them are on sale for $1.99 right now too.  I like Avon Polishes.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fingers are shiny as cleaning up is really messy but here's my apple pie mani full.  Waiting for right hand decals to finish drying.




What's that red?


----------



## acostakk

> Fingers are shiny as cleaning up is really messy but here's my apple pie mani full.Â  Waiting for right hand decals to finish drying.


 Cute!!


----------



## acostakk

> Some of them are on sale for $1.99 right now too. Â I like Avon Polishes.


 Oh dear.....guess what I'm going to be doing for the next half hour!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What's that red?
China Glaze Ruby Pumps.  It's what the apples are also.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my "inspired by a colour" mani from the marathon. The inspiration is Revlon Cherries in the Snow - the centre colour in the cherry blossoms.








This is so, so so pretty!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fingers are shiny as cleaning up is really messy but here's my apple pie mani full.  Waiting for right hand decals to finish drying.




Ermagherd, pies!! I love everything about this mani, can you plz come over and do my nails?


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ooo! How pretty! Sigh. I miss Cape Cod!
Never been around those parts, but this collection made me want to visit a few places  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love the nails -- but I think I love the Chatham and Portsmouth photos just as much. They are such terrific shots with such different use of light.
 
Thank you! I just kind of googled some pictures of the towns the polishes were named after, and used the most fitting ones in these collages.

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that red!
Funny that you said that, because I was actually quite indifferent to it. I got this polish in my Wantable box (review up on Friday), and I specifically told them I don't want red. Oh well, at least I tried a new brand.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tried my first Butter London polish this week.



Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Carter
Fabulous! I want it.

Thank you, its definitely a must have color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Carter
What a gorgeous shade!

Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Carter

I need that!

I'm wearing JulieG Frosted Gumdrops in Crushed Candy.





Love the Julie G polishes, that color looks great on you. I think Carter will look great on you as well.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Swanbourne from Cult Nails.

This brown is so deep it almost looks black, and I love the subtle gold flecks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I usually don't like brown polishes but that one is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Carter

Such a gorgeous color - I'm a sucker for purple. And Pixie Dust.





Currently on a work trip. Didn't think the good insurance execs of WI would share my enthusiasm for purple Pixie Dust, so this is almost 4 day old BL Yummy Mummy. Tip wear setting in but no chips, even with lugging a bag around for 3 days. Home tomorrow to my first SquareHue box. Can't wait to try it. Thanks, I love purple too.  That BL shade is so cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Carter
Wow! That is fantastically lively with the sparkle. Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sally Hansen White On is my go-to white. I use it for base coats and stamping.

I tried Sinful Snow Me White, and hated it. It was so patchy.
Here's my thing with whites.  None of my whites have been great the first day I got them.  Sinful Colors Snow Me White was terrible so I used it under other colors on nail wheels and practice art until it was about 1/4th or 1/3rd gone.  Then it became a miracle white.  I left it thick and now it's my primary stamping/nail art white because its so opaque.  Same thing with Milani White On the Spot.  Only that one cost me 5.99 and pretty much failed.  I don't even care much for the it anymore.  CVS had/has all Milani nail polish on sale 2.99 and I still won't buy it again.  Not when I picked up a spare Snow Me White for .99 last Walgreens sale.  I recently picked up Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Whirlwind White that has been mentioned in a ton of blogs.  It's terrible as a base for nail art in 2 coats straight out of the bottle.  I am hoping it's going to work well for stamping like the other Insta-Dri polishes I have but I don't get the hype on that one either.  Zoya Purity is defiantly more opaque in one coat than any of the others and in 2 thick coats I was able to achieve a much better base this time than with my Packers mani earlier in the week.  My first attempt I did not go thick enough maybe.  I like it a lot more this way.  I have White On somewhere in this mess of polishes and I recall it was super patchy/bald too.  I am sure if I use long enough it will suffice.  My Kleancolor white does the same.  I love OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls for a base white for any nail art.  Tried and true it's been awesome from day 1.  It's not super white obviously so it's not going to work 100% of the time but I can't say enough about how well it works for me.  It never floods, always easy to apply, perfect in every way.  Maybe it's because it does have that hint of grey.

Purity is on my pinkie and MBSW is on my thumb.  I am patiently waiting for a new thermal in the mail that when warm is close to clear so I wanted to try it over different undies.  All 10 fingers are a different color.  Well except my pointer here because I will be putting it on a bare nail with that one.  In case anyone is interested middle finger is Nicole by OPI in About the Glam and ring is China Glaze Temptation Carnation.  I realize the pic shows MBSW not quite as nice as Purity but that's my fault I didn't get very well along the sides.  My hands are super messed up on my right hand today and it took me all morning just to get these on.





Here is Sally Hansen Whirlwind White (with Cover Girl Constant Candy and Essie Marshmallow)  I used 2 decent coats too on this one but it was hard due to my fingers to even get this one on.





This is so helpful thanks for posting.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Okay, this might be my worst paint job ever - not only have I not done cleanup yet, my nails are super short and uneven because I bent not one, but two backwards tonight and had to file them down to the quick, AND I smudged the crap out of my middle finger. But I'm posting this anyway because the color is the perfect glossy chocolate brown! LVX in Koko. My first non-glittery brown and my first LVX. I generally dislike cremes but this one is lovely and I look forward to using it when I am not half asleep and doing a much better job.


----------



## Kavita000

I am wearing Lakme Fast &amp; Fabulous 27 Crimson Scream nail polish. It's my favorite shade.


----------



## monicamarroquin

Im weariing Revlon Color Stay in #260 Bold Sangria. Beautiful purple/plum color...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, this might be my worst paint job ever - not only have I not done cleanup yet, my nails are super short and uneven because I bent not one, but two backwards tonight and had to file them down to the quick, AND I smudged the crap out of my middle finger. But I'm posting this anyway because the color is the perfect glossy chocolate brown! LVX in Koko. My first non-glittery brown and my first LVX. I generally dislike cremes but this one is lovely and I look forward to using it when I am not half asleep and doing a much better job.




Wow!  What a perfect color.  It looks like melted chocolate.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Tickle My France-y Taking a time out with this pretty neutral purpley-mauve-greige.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Tickle My France-y

Taking a time out with this pretty neutral purpley-mauve-greige.










I love this!  It looks kind of like one I have but not exactly.  How is the formula?  I love OPI and now that Sally Beauty will be carrying them I think I died and went to polish heaven.  (I am looking at you half price red tag sales!!! squeeeee....)


----------



## Jessismith

> I love this!Â  It looks kind of like one I have but not exactly.Â  How is the formula?Â  I love OPI and now that Sally Beauty will be carrying them I think I died and went to polish heaven.Â  (I am looking at you half price red tag sales!!! squeeeee....)


 Formula is nice. Didn't know that about Sally's. Yeah!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

This is from my Darling Diva grab bag, it's Booty Call. Please ignore the messy cuticles, I had to get a close up to show the glitter.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Formula X for Sephora in Freaky like Freud

Kinda fancy for a random Thursday, but I had to try it out.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing 2 coats on each finger of Polish TBH How I Troll.  It's a pink jelly thermal that is almost clear when warm (see pointer)  I am not as happy with this as I thought I would be.  I like it, don't LOVE it.  Undie colors are in my previous post.





In between/ cold tips.





Cold.  Sorry about the messy watery hands and bad lighting.  I will get a better one later.





Warm.
So pretty!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Tickle My France-y

Taking a time out with this pretty neutral purpley-mauve-greige.










Love this color, and it looks perfect on you.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Formula X for Sephora in Freaky like Freud

Kinda fancy for a random Thursday, but I had to try it out.




It's like your nails are wearing diamonds, looks super fancy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went ahead and added this one to my wishlist.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty!
Thanks.  I think I prefer it over white.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Formula X for Sephora in Freaky like Freud Kinda fancy for a randomÂ Thursday, but I had to try it out.


 Drool...I love that!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, they're radically different. Here's a box shot of the collection both of these are from:




Donna's color is on the left, and mine is on the right.
Wow - those are all very beautiful colours!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Formula X for Sephora in Freaky like Freud

Kinda fancy for a random Thursday, but I had to try it out.




Pretty! Is it fairly dense and opaque in one coat? If so, it would be fantastic for those nail art highlights I've wanted to create.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Tickle My France-y

Taking a time out with this pretty neutral purpley-mauve-greige.











Beautiful. Want.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, this might be my worst paint job ever - not only have I not done cleanup yet, my nails are super short and uneven because I bent not one, but two backwards tonight and had to file them down to the quick, AND I smudged the crap out of my middle finger. But I'm posting this anyway because the color is the perfect glossy chocolate brown! LVX in Koko. My first non-glittery brown and my first LVX. I generally dislike cremes but this one is lovely and I look forward to using it when I am not half asleep and doing a much better job.




It looks really great; I'm glad you found a cream to enjoy. I think they're my favourite finish - think because I have many to still explore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Just got my new Color Me Monthly!  It's a gorgeous wine called 1982 Vintage.  I think this will be my next mani.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Zoya Louise
Creamy and glossy and beautiful!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Butter London Ice Duo
Blue Coat. I have both Blue Coat and Leccy on my ring finger
Wow - I feel like I'm looking through a window it's so glassy. Love the colour!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my new Color Me Monthly!  It's a gorgeous wine called 1982 Vintage.  I think this will be my next mani.




I love the 1980's!  Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This mani is so delicate, I can't believe those are not decals. Great job, Monika, it must have taken forever to complete this masterpiece  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks so much Anastasia! Sadly the evidence is in the smudged pink - I didn't wait quite long enough for it to dry before topping it. Zoya Micky - the lighter pink petals - needed two layers of dots for the intensity I wanted, so the dots (blobs) I made with the dotting tool were quite thick. I enjoy the creative distraction, so it didn't feel like it took very long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Formula is nice. Didn't know that about Sally's. Yeah!!!!
I found out about it this morning from Nouveau Cheap's blog.  I guess they are carrying a "best of" collection and it's starting to be seen in some stores.  I went to my store on 11/01 and they didn't have most of the stock of regular stuff yet so who knows if it's there yet.  I am hoping for sales big time.  I get most of my OPI from Salon Smart in Walmart or JC Penny salons.  Occasionally I pick up stuff at Marshalls but I am hoping this will allow me more opportunities for some seasonal sets.  Also while I typically get them buy one get one 1/2 off I am hoping for the Sally price to be under the $9.00 I usually see them for.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is so, so so pretty!
Thank-you very much!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty!  This is a gorgeous mani.
Thank-you Donna.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm happy with it as I've wanted to do a cherry blossom style mani for a while, and thought this was a good theme for it. With the marathon still going on it's a bit of a challenge - I think I'm behind again as I don't want to take this off quite yet. Of course without the marathon I might not have tried it at all.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DunkinSACHA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mavala Racing Green  (absolutely in love with this color)




It looks super! But here I find Mavala is as much for 5 ml as many others are for 15 ml, so it's a tough sell for me.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fingers are shiny as cleaning up is really messy but here's my apple pie mani full.  Waiting for right hand decals to finish drying.




Wow Christa this is fabulous! I am going over to the nail art thread for details very soon!!! It is so cute and the theme is so well done!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What color is your base?  Phenomenal job!  So pretty and a great use of the inspiration.
Quote:

Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Monika, this is beautiful. I love the shade of the blue polish -- it sets off the pink and red so well!

Thank-you so much! The base blue is Bondi Blue Skies, the flower centres are Revlon Cherries in the Snow and the petals Zoya Micky. I would describe the blue as a slightly smoky periwinkle, so something along those lines with a warm pink would work really well for many flower or contrast mani ideas.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Yumi over Avon Vintage Boutique. I seriously dislike Avon the Company, but I have a secret affair going with their polish.



I could see why with that base being so flattering to your hands. What a great polish combo and an appropriate photography set!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty! Is it fairly dense and opaque in one coat? If so, it would be fantastic for those nail art highlights I've wanted to create.
The photo is w/only one coat and I was so excited to get a photo I hadn't even added a top coat yet.  It is pretty much full coverage w/one coat for me.  I love the name and the color!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Thank-you so much! The base blue is Bondi Blue Skies, the flower centres are Revlon Cherries in the Snow and the petals Zoya Micky. I would describe the blue as a slightly smoky periwinkle, so something along those lines with a warm pink would work really well for many flower or contrast mani ideas.
That's the one Bondi I wanted to buy before the whole fiasco.  It looks amazing on you.


----------



## utgal2004

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know why I *JUST* discovered this thread!

But here is my mani from yesterday! it is 'Wedding Cake' by indie polish maker CandyNails




Love that!!  Must go check out Candy Nails...


----------



## utgal2004

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my new Color Me Monthly!  It's a gorgeous wine called 1982 Vintage.  I think this will be my next mani.





 

I soooo want that color!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Baby, you're a firework!




Zoya Tomoko + Konad black &amp; firework stamp from the BM holiday plates.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Baby, you're a firework!





Zoya Tomoko + Konad black &amp; firework stamp from the BM holiday plates.
Pretty!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *utgal2004* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love that!!  Must go check out Candy Nails...
Yes! She is having 15% off until tomorrow!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't know why I *JUST* discovered this thread!

But here is my mani from yesterday! it is 'Wedding Cake' by indie polish maker CandyNails




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my "inspired by a colour" mani from the marathon. The inspiration is Revlon Cherries in the Snow - the centre colour in the cherry blossoms.








Amazing!


----------



## jessrose18

ignore the cleanup!  julep lola with maybelline clearly spotted topcoat


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Zoya Louise
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Butter London Ice Duo
Blue Coat. I have both Blue Coat and Leccy on my ring finger
Nice, I so want that BL Ice duo.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of a spammy post, but here are some of my recent manis.

Top to bottom:


Square Hue Nantucket
Square Hue Chatham
Square Hue Portsmouth
Pomegranate Nail Lacquer Rose Garden Romance
















Those are all great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DunkinSACHA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mavala Racing Green  (absolutely in love with this color)




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Playing with my stamping stuff making my own decals/reverse stamping.  I made a thread about it under nail stamping and art category so I won't get into all the specifics.  I am now doing my entire hand like this one because it's so awesome!

Please excuse the hair that got stuck to it while I was cleaning up.  I love this to death!!!





Nail is Rimmel Sage is All the Rage (one coat) with BM H13 stamped with Kleancolor black.  Apples are China Glaze Ruby Pumps, pie tins are Color Club On the Rocks and the pie is Color Club Antiquated.  Lighting sucks in here since my 2 other lights blew out but I hope to finish this tonight and photograph the whole manicure in the daylight.  Still some more clean up to do too.
This is awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Yumi over Avon Vintage Boutique. I seriously dislike Avon the Company, but I have a secret affair going with their polish.



Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, this might be my worst paint job ever - not only have I not done cleanup yet, my nails are super short and uneven because I bent not one, but two backwards tonight and had to file them down to the quick, AND I smudged the crap out of my middle finger. But I'm posting this anyway because the color is the perfect glossy chocolate brown! LVX in Koko. My first non-glittery brown and my first LVX. I generally dislike cremes but this one is lovely and I look forward to using it when I am not half asleep and doing a much better job.




Pretty brown!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Tickle My France-y

Taking a time out with this pretty neutral purpley-mauve-greige.










Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is from my Darling Diva grab bag, it's Booty Call. Please ignore the messy cuticles, I had to get a close up to show the glitter.
Love the name lol


----------



## MsBLittleton

Julep - Coco it girl ... From the Popsugar October Box!! Please ignore my cuticles as I usually don't paint my finger nails and not an experienced nail painter. But I really liked the color so I'm giving it a try


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Formula X for Sephora in Freaky like Freud

Kinda fancy for a random Thursday, but I had to try it out.




Wow, that's a stunning color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just got my new Color Me Monthly!  It's a gorgeous wine called 1982 Vintage.  I think this will be my next mani.




That's such a nice color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Baby, you're a firework!





Zoya Tomoko + Konad black &amp; firework stamp from the BM holiday plates.
@Scooby Dynamite your stamping is always phenomenal!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ignore the cleanup!  julep lola with maybelline clearly spotted topcoat








Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Julep - Coco it girl ... From the Popsugar October Box!! Please ignore my cuticles as I usually don't paint my finger nails and not an experienced nail painter. But I really liked the color so I'm giving it a try
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Base is Zoya Purity, kiss black striper. Zoya anchor and armor for base and top coats.









ETA: I don't know why these pics came out so big sorry!


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks girls!



> Love this color, and it looks perfect on you.





> Beautiful. Want.





> Beautiful!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of a spammy post, but here are some of my recent manis.

Top to bottom:


Square Hue Nantucket
Square Hue Chatham
Square Hue Portsmouth
Pomegranate Nail Lacquer Rose Garden Romance
















The more I see Square Hue polishes the more I want to get that sub! I think when work picks back up I'm going to HAVE to join, I have one that DonnaD gave me, and the formula is awesome...yep..that's gonna be my next sub for sure,lol

Anastasia, your nails are always so perfect btw!


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Tickle My France-y

Taking a time out with this pretty neutral purpley-mauve-greige.











One of my all time favorite OPI shades.... gorgeous manicure!!


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of a spammy post, but here are some of my recent manis.

Top to bottom:


Square Hue Nantucket
Square Hue Chatham
Square Hue Portsmouth
Pomegranate Nail Lacquer Rose Garden Romance
















Wow!!  I've never heard of square hued but am going to look it up as soon as I can break away from here.    Did you do the photos?   The Portsmouth picture is absolutely gorgeous... it looks like HDR done perfectly.  

Edit:  Duh!!!  I went to the Square Hue site... nice photos for this month's collection.


----------



## FrostKitty

I just looked into my NOTD folder and realized that I haven't posted a NOTD in ages.  Starting again with the hope that I will somehow manage to keep up with posting my manis to my blog and on here.    

Today I'm wearing Zoya Dream... which I have to admit is one of the prettiest polishes I've worn in ages.  It literally sparkles in the sunlight without a gritty feel that you get with some glitter polishes.


----------



## meaganola

> Wow!! Â I've never heard of square hued but am going to look it up as soon as I can break away from here. Â  Â Did you do the photos? Â  The Portsmouth picture is absolutely gorgeous... it looks like HDR done perfectly. Â  Â


 Square Hue is my favorite sub! And their stuff is sub-only. They send out their boxes, and that is that. No retail presence anywhere. We have a whole section of the forum dedicated to them now!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Square Hue is my favorite sub! And their stuff is sub-only. They send out their boxes, and that is that. No retail presence anywhere. We have a whole section of the forum dedicated to them now!
Mine too.  I gave up GlossyBox and Lip Factory for it since I love polish more than makeup.  I felt very torn about lip factory though...they are amazing.


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I felt very torn about lip factory though...they are amazing.

I absolutely love my Lip Factory sub box!!!!  





It is the only sub box that I can honestly say 80-90 percent of the items are 1) a great match for my skin tone and 2) wearable and usable. This month is all lips, which is awesome, but I do like the variety of products I get monthly. Usually ends up being a nice look for a full face of makeup (eyes, lips, blush, etc.).


----------



## Jac13

Yea lip factory does try to give you a complete face.


----------



## smiletorismile

I'm wearing London Calling by Color Club. I'd post a picture, since I did just my nails today, but already they are all cracked and chipped. I'm so sad since the color is so pretty and the other one from the same collection lasted much longer. Plus I've only had them on since like 10 this morning and I only went to Target and they just look awful, like I've had them on for a week.

On the upside I got my Cult Nails order in today and my hubby decided he's going to move back in, so today was just a total win despite the bad nails!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just looked into my NOTD folder and realized that I haven't posted a NOTD in ages.  Starting again with the hope that I will somehow manage to keep up with posting my manis to my blog and on here.    

Today I'm wearing Zoya Dream... which I have to admit is one of the prettiest polishes I've worn in ages.  It literally sparkles in the sunlight without a gritty feel that you get with some glitter polishes.   
I came over to post in this thread for the 1st time specifically because I'm liking Dream so much! Here's mine from today:





I put a little layer of Opal on my ring finger because I was impatient to try it out.


----------



## luckyme502

All Julep- Alexandra, Claudette, and Autumn.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came over to post in this thread for the 1st time specifically because I'm liking Dream so much! Here's mine from today:





I put a little layer of Opal on my ring finger because I was impatient to try it out. 
You should post more often, I love your nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the color is absolutely fantastic.

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





All Julep- Alexandra, Claudette, and Autumn.
Love it, so festive!!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Love it, so festive!!
Thanks!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should post more often, I love your nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And the color is absolutely fantastic.
Aww, you just made my day! I've been too intimidated by everyone else's mani-skills to post before now so you just made me soooo happy! 





I'm going to try to remember to post here from now on since currently I subject my bff to texted pics of my nails multiple times a week (I work from home but want SOMEONE other than hubby to see my pretty colors!). She humors me but isn't as obsessed with polish as I am (and many of the MUTers are). teehee


----------



## luckyme502

> Aww, you just made my day! I've been too intimidated by everyone else's mani-skills to post before now so you just made me soooo happy!Â  :icon_chee I'm going to try to remember to post here from now on since currently I subject my bff to texted pics of my nails multiple times a week (I work from home but want SOMEONE other than hubby to see my pretty colors!). She humors me but isn't as obsessed with polish as I am (and many of the MUTers are). teehee


 I work with my husband and one other man. I don't have any women to share my manis with either. My daughter isn't that into nail polish.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aww, you just made my day! I've been too intimidated by everyone else's mani-skills to post before now so you just made me soooo happy! 





I'm going to try to remember to post here from now on since currently I subject my bff to texted pics of my nails multiple times a week (I work from home but want SOMEONE other than hubby to see my pretty colors!). She humors me but isn't as obsessed with polish as I am (and many of the MUTers are). teehee
Yes you should post more, your nails are lovely! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I work with my husband and one other man. I don't have any women to share my manis with either. My daughter isn't that into nail polish.
Yea, I literally have no friends here since after high school we all married and moved and lost touch, my daughter loves polish but is only 7 so i have a few more years to nurture her obsessive side..and quite honestly I don't like my coworkers and the one time a girl did compliment my nail and asked about the polish i got the wtf look cause i got going about polish,lol.


----------



## nikkimouse

I had to share my expert mani pedi today 




My 5 year old god daughter in sisted on painting her own nails then painting mine. She shares my nail polish obsession.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to share my expert mani pedi today 



My 5 year old god daughter in sisted on painting her own nails then painting mine. She shares my nail polish obsession.
I see a great career in her future.


----------



## luckyme502

> I had to share my expert mani pedi today
> 
> 
> 
> My 5 year old god daughter in sisted on painting her own nails then painting mine. She shares my nail polish obsession.


 So sweet!


----------



## birdiebijou

My first attempt at a jelly sandwich. It's not really a proper jelly but I liked how it turned out nonetheless.



Jelly is Love at First Byte (Sation) and glitter is Beatrix (Julep).


----------



## ZeeOmega

I've rediscovered polishes after like 15 years. Between gathering lots of useful tips from all of you and finally spending a bit more for a brand that's easier for me to work with (I'm impatient and historically ruined a mani within the first 5 minutes), I'm finally feeling good about using nail polish again. Last week was Zoya's Ray, this week is Essie's For the Twill of It. This picture does it no justice at all. In some lights the green really pops, in others it's kind of purpley - a bit like this season's Sable Collar - and in others it's kinda gray. So many different colors to keep me distracted as I keep moving my fingers to catch the light differently. =)


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes you should post more, your nails are lovely! 

Yea, I literally have no friends here since after high school we all married and moved and lost touch, my daughter loves polish but is only 7 so i have a few more years to nurture her obsessive side..and quite honestly I don't like my coworkers and the one time a girl did compliment my nail and asked about the polish i got the wtf look cause i got going about polish,lol.
Thank you! 





Also, I totally know that "wtf" look you're talking about! I was out with 2 girlfriends for dinner and one of them said something about my nails and I let it slip that (at that time) I was changing my nails just about every day (and I may also have admitted to the size of my collection) and I definitely got that look from both of them!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just looked into my NOTD folder and realized that I haven't posted a NOTD in ages.  Starting again with the hope that I will somehow manage to keep up with posting my manis to my blog and on here.  

Today I'm wearing Zoya Dream... which I have to admit is one of the prettiest polishes I've worn in ages.  It literally sparkles in the sunlight without a gritty feel that you get with some glitter polishes.  




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just looked into my NOTD folder and realized that I haven't posted a NOTD in ages.  Starting again with the hope that I will somehow manage to keep up with posting my manis to my blog and on here.  

Today I'm wearing Zoya Dream... which I have to admit is one of the prettiest polishes I've worn in ages.  It literally sparkles in the sunlight without a gritty feel that you get with some glitter polishes.  
I came over to post in this thread for the 1st time specifically because I'm liking Dream so much! Here's mine from today:





I put a little layer of Opal on my ring finger because I was impatient to try it out.

Such a pretty color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





All Julep- Alexandra, Claudette, and Autumn.
Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to share my expert mani pedi today 



My 5 year old god daughter in sisted on painting her own nails then painting mine. She shares my nail polish obsession.
Too cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first attempt at a jelly sandwich. It's not really a proper jelly but I liked how it turned out nonetheless.





Jelly is Love at First Byte (Sation) and glitter is Beatrix (Julep).
So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I've rediscovered polishes after like 15 years. Between gathering lots of useful tips from all of you and finally spending a bit more for a brand that's easier for me to work with (I'm impatient and historically ruined a mani within the first 5 minutes), I'm finally feeling good about using nail polish again. Last week was Zoya's Ray, this week is Essie's For the Twill of It. This picture does it no justice at all. In some lights the green really pops, in others it's kind of purpley - a bit like this season's Sable Collar - and in others it's kinda gray. So many different colors to keep me distracted as I keep moving my fingers to catch the light differently. =)
Nice!


----------



## Christa W

A little late night stamping over a thermal.  Polish TBH How I Troll over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with some Bundle Monster plates using Kleancolor black. 





Can't wait to play with it tomorrow.


----------



## acostakk

> A little late night stamping over a thermal.Â  Polish TBH How I Troll over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with some Bundle Monster plates using Kleancolor black.Â
> 
> Can't wait to play with it tomorrow.Â


 Really cute


----------



## luckyme502

Butter London. Bluey. I love this color! I've liked all the Butter Londons I ordered. I think the formula is easy to work with. This is the first time I'm trying SH Instadry top coat. I used Seche with the first BL mani and there was some shrinkage, then I tried Julep's freedom, and there was shrinkage with that also and I thought there was more tip wear and chipping then with the Seche. Let's see if I like this top coat.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *birdiebijou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My first attempt at a jelly sandwich. It's not really a proper jelly but I liked how it turned out nonetheless.





Jelly is Love at First Byte (Sation) and glitter is Beatrix (Julep).
I like this a lot. Nice job!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ignore the cleanup!  julep lola with maybelline clearly spotted topcoat








Lovely starry effect! I guess the Maybelline finish is ultra-metallic vs the white opalescent finish of the Nubar?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MsBLittleton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Julep - Coco it girl ... From the Popsugar October Box!! Please ignore my cuticles as I usually don't paint my finger nails and not an experienced nail painter. But I really liked the color so I'm giving it a try
Nice glossy colour. Welcome! If you plan to do more painting in the future



yeah once you start it can be addictive



, you might want to take a look at the cleanup tutorials on some blogger pages - I learned a lot from them, and as I'm not super tidy when initially painting my nails, a little brush with some remover comes in super handy.


----------



## NotTheMama

NYC in Prince Street topped with Sinful Colors Frenzy and NYC Gramercy Glitz.


----------



## MsBLittleton

> Nice glossy colour. Welcome! If you plan to do more painting in the future :icon_lol: yeah once you start it can be addictive :icon_roll , you might want to take a look at the cleanup tutorials on some blogger pages - I learned a lot from them, and as I'm not super tidy when initially painting my nails, a little brush with some remover comes in super handy.


 Oh that's a super idea .... A makeup brush with remover! I have only previously used MUT for box spoilers but it has quickly taken over ALL my free time!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *nikkimouse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to share my expert mani pedi today 



My 5 year old god daughter in sisted on painting her own nails then painting mine. She shares my nail polish obsession.

That is too cute! my daughter loves to be Mommy's personal beautician.

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I've rediscovered polishes after like 15 years. Between gathering lots of useful tips from all of you and finally spending a bit more for a brand that's easier for me to work with (I'm impatient and historically ruined a mani within the first 5 minutes), I'm finally feeling good about using nail polish again. Last week was Zoya's Ray, this week is Essie's For the Twill of It. This picture does it no justice at all. In some lights the green really pops, in others it's kind of purpley - a bit like this season's Sable Collar - and in others it's kinda gray. So many different colors to keep me distracted as I keep moving my fingers to catch the light differently. =)

Pretty color...iI wish I liked blues/greens/purpley colors like that on my hands..I've recently admitted that even though I own tons, I never wear them, i just like to look at them on the shelf,lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! 






Also, I totally know that "wtf" look you're talking about! I was out with 2 girlfriends for dinner and one of them said something about my nails and I let it slip that (at that time) I was changing my nails just about every day (and I may also have admitted to the size of my collection) and I definitely got that look from both of them!

I'm not going to go into the look when I said the approx size...since I haven't counted in a while..I had to actually explain I don't smoke, I don't drink(except a cup or two a year), I don't do drugs, I'm a thrift store junkie so my clothing budget is minimal, and I don't have the normal girlie shoe obsession..for me its knee socks and nail polish,lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little late night stamping over a thermal.  Polish TBH How I Troll over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with some Bundle Monster plates using Kleancolor black. 





Can't wait to play with it tomorrow. 
I really need some thermal polish to play with, I'm going to tell hubby that's what I want for xmas,lol! love the stamp too with all the hearts.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is too cute! my daughter loves to be Mommy's personal beautician.

Pretty color...iI wish I liked blues/greens/purpley colors like that on my hands..I've recently admitted that even though I own tons, I never wear them, i just like to look at them on the shelf,lol.

I'm not going to go into the look when I said the approx size...since I haven't counted in a while..I had to actually explain I don't smoke, I don't drink(except a cup or two a year), I don't do drugs, I'm a thrift store junkie so my clothing budget is minimal, and I don't have the normal girlie shoe obsession..for me its knee socks and nail polish,lol.

I really need some thermal polish to play with, I'm going to tell hubby that's what I want for xmas,lol! love the stamp too with all the hearts.
Bundle Monster asked on their Facebook if you could only have one plate what would it be and I said this one.  They are selling them individually now btw... but I would recommend the entire set as it's cheaper and I have used a TON of images from it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just looked into my NOTD folder and realized that I haven't posted a NOTD in ages.  Starting again with the hope that I will somehow manage to keep up with posting my manis to my blog and on here.    

Today I'm wearing Zoya Dream... which I have to admit is one of the prettiest polishes I've worn in ages.  It literally sparkles in the sunlight without a gritty feel that you get with some glitter polishes.   






Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I came over to post in this thread for the 1st time specifically because I'm liking Dream so much! Here's mine from today:





I put a little layer of Opal on my ring finger because I was impatient to try it out. 
Dream looks awesome!


----------



## meaganola

Yes, I am enough of a nerd to do Thor nails today! I'm headed out to see _The Dark World_ just as soon as I get dressed.



Zoya Freja under Sephora Formula X Thunder. Time to go get dressed now! ETA: The background? Why, that's Oscar the Blue!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





All Julep- Alexandra, Claudette, and Autumn.
Fun use of the combination!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Today I went with Zoya Blaze...glad I did. It's so pretty!


----------



## DragonChick

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, I am enough of a nerd to do Thor nails today! I'm headed out to see _The Dark World_ just as soon as I get dressed.



Zoya Freja under Sephora Formula X Thunder. Time to go get dressed now!

ETA: The background? Why, that's Oscar the Blue!

I'm seeing Thor tomorrow, but you've given me ideas on what to paint on my nekkid nails next!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little late night stamping over a thermal.  Polish TBH How I Troll over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with some Bundle Monster plates using Kleancolor black. 





Can't wait to play with it tomorrow. 
Yay! I've been looking forward to seeing something like this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Butter London. Bluey. I love this color! I've liked all the Butter Londons I ordered. I think the formula is easy to work with. This is the first time I'm trying SH Instadry top coat. I used Seche with the first BL mani and there was some shrinkage, then I tried Julep's freedom, and there was shrinkage with that also and I thought there was more tip wear and chipping then with the Seche. Let's see if I like this top coat.
It does look great! I look forward to hearing your experience with SH Instadry.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I went with Zoya Blaze...glad I did. It's so pretty!




I think maybe I might have enjoyed buying that whole set, but I haven't.  I t looks like such a great cool red tone.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, I am enough of a nerd to do Thor nails today! I'm headed out to see _The Dark World_ just as soon as I get dressed.



Zoya Freja under Sephora Formula X Thunder. Time to go get dressed now!

ETA: The background? Why, that's Oscar the Blue!
Fun combo! It's great to be so excited about something!


----------



## Christa W

In transition. 





Cold (I was holding an ice cube moments earlier)





With flash.  Naturally kind of cold in my room so my tips are baby pink.
Here's a few more pictures of my How I Troll thermal polish.  I got compliments on it today from the Taco Bell drive through girl, the Sally Beauty clerks (totally confirmed OPI polish coming there in next few weeks going to be $7.99 they think plus subject to deals and clearance!!! ) and even my boyfriend who mostly nods and say "yes, that's nice" said how pretty they were.


----------



## lilsxkitten

> Spoiler: More pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url.Â
> 
> Cold (I was holding an ice cube moments earlier)
> 
> With flash.Â  Naturally kind of cold in my room so my tips are baby pink.





Spoiler: More pics



 Here's a few more pictures of my How I Troll thermal polish.Â  I got compliments on it today from the Taco Bell drive through girl, the Sally Beauty clerks (totally confirmed OPI polish coming there in next few weeks going to be $7.99 they think plus subject to deals and clearance!!! ) and even my boyfriend who mostly nods and say "yes, that's nice" said how pretty they were.Â  ] I an in love! (Puns are fun). I hope they have this polish at Cosmo prof! Edited to move comment.. I have no clue how my comment got in the middle of the spoiler post!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I went with Zoya Blaze...glad I did. It's so pretty!




Pretty! I got this one with the Zoya Halloween deal &amp; it should get here today, you've got me extra excited now!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I went with Zoya Blaze...glad I did. It's so pretty!




I think maybe I might have enjoyed buying that whole set, but I haven't.  I t looks like such a great cool red tone.

I have the whole ornate collection except for the silver glitter, and every one of them is stunning!

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I went with Zoya Blaze...glad I did. It's so pretty!




Pretty! I got this one with the Zoya Halloween deal &amp; it should get here today, you've got me extra excited now!

Ahhh you'll love it, the holo glitters are so so pretty! This one, Aurora, and Storm are probably my 3 favorite polishes (though Dream is up there now, too).


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



In transition. 





Cold (I was holding an ice cube moments earlier)





With flash.  Naturally kind of cold in my room so my tips are baby pink.
Here's a few more pictures of my How I Troll thermal polish.  I got compliments on it today from the Taco Bell drive through girl, the Sally Beauty clerks (totally confirmed OPI polish coming there in next few weeks going to be $7.99 they think plus subject to deals and clearance!!! ) and even my boyfriend who mostly nods and say "yes, that's nice" said how pretty they were. 

ooooo....aaaaaahhhhh.....love it!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Agreed, Zoya Blaze is amazing! It's one of my favorites. Sometimes it looks red, sometimes berry:


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

> Yes, I am enough of a nerd to do Thor nails today! I'm headed out to see _The Dark World_ just as soon as I get dressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Zoya Freja under Sephora Formula X Thunder. Time to go get dressed now! ETA: The background? Why, that's Oscar the Blue!


 Looks great! I saw it yesterday, hope you like the movie!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Butter London - Brown Sugar


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





NYC in Prince Street topped with Sinful Colors Frenzy and NYC Gramercy Glitz.
Pretty combination!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Aww, you just made my day! I've been too intimidated by everyone else's mani-skills to post before now so you just made me soooo happy! 




I'm going to try to remember to post here from now on since currently I subject my bff to texted pics of my nails multiple times a week (I work from home but want SOMEONE other than hubby to see my pretty colors!). She humors me but isn't as obsessed with polish as I am (and many of the MUTers are). teehee
Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I work with my husband and one other man. I don't have any women to share my manis with either. My daughter isn't that into nail polish.
Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea, I literally have no friends here since after high school we all married and moved and lost touch, my daughter loves polish but is only 7 so i have a few more years to nurture her obsessive side..and quite honestly I don't like my coworkers and the one time a girl did compliment my nail and asked about the polish i got the wtf look cause i got going about polish,lol.

I so understand these sentiments. Me too! DH is not excited about nail polish and I spend ---a lot--- of time at home, so it's wonderful to share with you girls online!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Baby, you're a firework!





Zoya Tomoko + Konad black &amp; firework stamp from the BM holiday plates.
Fantastic combo symbolically and visually!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing!
Thank-you!


----------



## slinka

Hi all! I felt crummy today so I painted my nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> nothing fancy- one coat of n.y.c. "Skin tight Denim Creme" which is a really pretty and deep navy-ish blue, topped with maybelline color show "clearly spotted" which is black and white polka dots, topped with n.y.c. Extra shiny top coat. I sorta wish I had gone with a light grey base, but the blue is still real purrty =p


----------



## dressupthedog

> Butter London - Brown Sugar


 Gorgeous fall color!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all! I felt crummy today so I painted my nails.



nothing fancy- one coat of n.y.c. "Skin right Denim Creme" which is a really pretty and deep navy-ish blue, topped with maybelline color show "clearly spotted" which is black and white polka dots, topped with n.y.c. Extra shiny top coat. I sorta wish I had gone with a light grey base, but the blue is still real purrty =p






I really like that blue.  Next time try it with a grey...you know there is ALWAYS a next time!!


----------



## sleepykat

Three coats of Deborah Lippmann 'Across the Universe', one coat of Poshe topcoat:


----------



## LadyLoLinda

I'm wearing Smolder by Orly.. It's a shimmery burgundy.  On my ring fingers I have a black half moon with rhinestones around it.


----------



## luckyme502

> Three coats of Deborah Lippmann 'Across the Universe', one coat of Poshe topcoat:


 It looks very beautiful.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Butter London - Brown Sugar
That is an absolutely gorgeous color!!!   It just screams Autumn.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Gingerbread by CandyNails


----------



## Jessismith

Love the color!



> Butter London - Brown Sugar


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Gingerbread by CandyNails
I have never seen anything like this before!  I think this screams gingerbread and it's adorable.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Gingerbread by CandyNails
Whoa, I love this color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never seen anything like this before!  I think this screams gingerbread and it's adorable. 

I know, I love it!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa, I love this color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Me too. So pretty!

Especially love the overall look of her packaging! It's so cute! I'm lusting over her 'Mulberry' polish!!


----------



## madeupMegan

Can I just compliment all the colours and nails from the past couple of days! Sooo much pretties!





Sephora by OPI Opening Night

What can I say I love blues!


----------



## acostakk

Covergirl Scalding Emerald from the Hunger Games line:



This is three coats. A fourth might bring the intensity up a bit. It's very sparkly. I pick up lots fuchsia, turquoise and gold IRL


----------



## yousoldtheworld

This is Zoya Mimi...a super sparkly metallic royal purple.


----------



## Jessismith

Pretty! Very unique.



> Covergirl Scalding Emerald from the Hunger Games line:
> 
> 
> 
> This is three coats. A fourth might bring the intensity up a bit. It's very sparkly. I pick up lots fuchsia, turquoise and gold IRL


 OMG gorgeous purple!


> This is Zoya Mimi...a super sparkly metallic royalÂ purple.Â


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Covergirl Scalding Emerald from the Hunger Games line:



This is three coats. A fourth might bring the intensity up a bit. It's very sparkly. I pick up lots fuchsia, turquoise and gold IRL
I was very close to buying this the other day and put it down.  It was the most interesting of the line to me.  I did not expect it to look like that on.


----------



## alterkate

Zoya Pepper with OPI DS Classic accent. Any advice on the cuticle stains? My usual brush and remover cleanup method seems to be no match for this red! The bleeding cuticles look wasn't what I was going for here.


----------



## acostakk

> I was very close to buying this the other day and put it down.Â  It was the most interesting of the line to me.Â  I did not expect it to look like that on.


 I've picked up several, and while they are all pretty, none have really been what I expected on the nail. I don't get "emerald" from this, but assuming I ever find a job, it would be a non-boring work appropriate choice.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've picked up several, and while they are all pretty, none have really been what I expected on the nail. I don't get "emerald" from this, but assuming I ever find a job, it would be a non-boring work appropriate choice.
I have a polish this one reminds me of that I can't think of the name and I love it.  But you are correct when I read the name and saw it in the bottle I would have never imagined that color would be what comes out.  It's a pretty shade and looks great on you.


----------



## alterkate

> I just looked into my NOTD folder and realized that I haven't posted a NOTD in ages. Â Starting again with the hope that I will somehow manage to keep up with posting my manis to my blog and on here. Â  Â  Today I'm wearing Zoya Dream... which I have to admit is one of the prettiest polishes I've worn in ages. Â It literally sparkles in the sunlight without a gritty feel that you get with some glitter polishes. Â Â


 Gorgeous! I picked up Dream with the Halloween promo. I can't wait to try it!


----------



## luckyme502

> Gorgeous! I picked up Dream with the Halloween promo. I can't wait to try it!


 I also picked up dream with the Halloween trio. It was supposed to be delivered Friday, but I still haven't received it.


----------



## acostakk

> I have a polish this one reminds me of that I can't think of the name and I love it.Â  But you are correct when I read the name and saw it in the bottle I would have never imagined that color would be what comes out.Â  It's a pretty shade and looks great on you.Â


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Three coats of Deborah Lippmann 'Across the Universe', one coat of Poshe topcoat:





It looks very beautiful. Thank you! I'm happy with it. I got it on sale quite a while ago for only $6.00.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Pepper with OPI DS Classic accent. Any advice on the cuticle stains? My usual brush and remover cleanup method seems to be no match for this red! The bleeding cuticles look wasn't what I was going for here.

I'm sorry, I don't know the ratio or the safety, but very diluted bleach water works.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is Zoya Mimi...a super sparkly metallic royal purple. 





So I'm one of the crazies who has hundreds of untried bottles of nail polish to work through; I'm happy to see that this looks so pretty on, since it is among my Untrieds and will someday be worn.


----------



## NotTheMama

> So I'm one of the crazies who has hundreds of untried bottles of nail polish to work through; I'm happy to see that this looks so pretty on, since it is among my Untrieds and will someday be worn.Â


 I'm right there with you. What I recently started was to put polishes that I've worn in a separate box. I am trying to work my way through all my polishes. At the rate I'm acquiring new ones, I figure this process will take roughly the rest of my natural life!! LOL....


----------



## Jessismith

> Zoya Pepper with OPI DS Classic accent. Any advice on the cuticle stains? My usual brush and remover cleanup method seems to be no match for this red! The bleeding cuticles look wasn't what I was going for here.


 Pretty combo!


----------



## DeSha

Something basic and simple, but will probably change it in a few days. It's like orange but better!

Milani- Bijou Bonze





_Note the photo is not mine; it can be found on drugstore.com_


----------



## DonnaD

Did anybody who got in on the Zoya Halloween polish deal actually get theirs?  I'm talking about buying a color spoon and polish and getting them both for 50 cents?


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anybody who got in on the Zoya Halloween polish deal actually get theirs?  I'm talking about buying a color spoon and polish and getting them both for 50 cents?
No, Zoya canceled the orders w/color spoons.  People who ordered 2 nail polishes (BOGO free essentially) got their orders.  

Here's the thread about it:  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138813/zoya-free-polish-free-shipping


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Did anybody who got in on the Zoya Halloween polish deal actually get theirs? Â I'm talking about buying a color spoon and polish and getting them both for 50 cents?


 They canceled all those orders...it was against the promo rules.


----------



## myzeri

Sally Hansen Lustre Shine in Lava.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They canceled all those orders...it was against the promo rules.
I just found that out after writing them about it.  Would have been nice if they sent an email cancelling.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> They canceled all those orders...it was against the promo rules.
> 
> 
> 
> I just found that out after writing them about it. Â Would have been nice if they sent an email cancelling.
Click to expand...

 I've had a few experiences with promo codes letting people use them in ways they were not intended. Their site will let you check out and you will get an email confirmation, then the orders run through a system that checks the orders for the promo regulations. If the requirements arent met, the order is automatically canceled. They don't draft notification emails for that. Not defending them, just saying there's never notice when an order is canceled that didn't meet requirements. It happens a lot.


----------



## FrostKitty

This is the week of trying new things.... This is Commerce by TenoverTen - I was more inclined to try new stuff with the 20% off offer over at Sephora, I've been a bit gun shy about polish lines released by "Famour Manicurist" after my Jinsoon disaster.    

I haven't cleaned up yet so ignore the blue colored cuticles.   Love the formula but it should come with a HOLY CRAP THIS IS SCARY PIGMENTED.  I did a test nail then tried to remove the polish.... 



  This was finger after I'd used Zoya Remove + to remove the polish before repainting it with base coat.   





Pre- cleanup.   I'm going to moisturize and wear my spa gloves before I try to do any clean up so I don't spend the evening looking like a goth smurf.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sally Hansen Lustre Shine in Lava.
Nice! I've been eyeballing this one for months but haven't picked it up yet.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! I've been eyeballing this one for months but haven't picked it up yet.
Pictures don't do it justice. So much shinier in person. The shift isn't really super strong on this one, but it is definitely there.


----------



## lovepink

My last 2 manis.  I wanted to get a picture of the first one in natural light but by the time I remembered to the polish was all chipped and ugly





Nailtini Frappe and OPI by Sephora G-listen to your heart (last week's mani.  I only update them weekly, not regularly like a lot of you ladies!  Although with the polish collection I am growing I should!)

This week is the Kiss Gradation polish kit I got in my Rose vox box from influenster.   I think the set is called Film Noir


----------



## AgathaLaupin

OPI - Just Spotted the Lizard

This one is new to me. I was worried about brushstrokiness (that's a word, right? lol) after swatching but I think it worked out okay.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



OPI - Just Spotted the Lizard

This one is new to me. I was worried about brushstrokiness (that's a word, right? lol) after swatching but I think it worked out okay.
Wow.  I have this and don't remember it looking that cool.  Great job.  It looks fantastic.


----------



## NotTheMama

This is a.dorn polish in All Hands on Deck. Pics don't do it justice, it's a gorgeous deep blue shimmer. I used my Nailtiques formula 2 plus for the first time with this mani, so hopefully that makes a difference.


----------



## Jessismith

I just love a spicy orange polish! ....



> Something basic and simple, but will probably change it in a few days. It's like orange but better! Milani- Bijou Bonze
> 
> _Note the photo is not mine; it can be found on drugstore.com_


 ... And also a fiery orange polish!!


> Sally Hansen Lustre Shine in Lava.


 That's such a great color!!


> OPI - Just Spotted the Lizard This one is new to me. I was worried about brushstrokiness (that's a word, right? lol) after swatching but I think it worked out okay.


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Did anybody who got in on the Zoya Halloween polish deal actually get theirs?  I'm talking about buying a color spoon and polish and getting them both for 50 cents?

I ordered actual polish but have not received it. Their shipping seems very slow and I will probably not order from their site again. Thanks for the reminder, I need to check on my order.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I received my halloween order on saturday 11/9...their shipping is pretty fast usually, but it does slow down a bit when they have a big promotion.


----------



## jessrose18

zoya natty with sephora formula x in law of attraction


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya natty with sephora formula x in law of attraction




This looks great. Love these colors together!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya natty with sephora formula x in law of attraction




That is gorgeous! I may have to put that Formula X on my wish list.


----------



## acostakk

> zoya natty with sephora formula x in law of attraction


 Oh drool


----------



## jessrose18

thanks everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i love the gold and blue combo i couldn't resist buying this one.  i loved all the new sephora formula x shades, i picked up only 2 but it was hard not to buy more, they are $12.50 each though! ouch.....


----------



## alterkate

I



> Â  Did anybody who got in on the Zoya Halloween polish deal actually get theirs? Â I'm talking about buying a color spoon and polish and getting them both for 50 cents?
> 
> 
> 
> I ordered actual polish but have not received it. Their shipping seems very slow and I will probably not order from their site again. Thanks for the reminder, I need to check on my order.
Click to expand...

 I ordered two polishes and received them on Friday 11/9. The shipping was much faster when I ordered the Spirit sets the week before!


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
Did anybody who got in on the Zoya Halloween polish deal actually get theirs?  I'm talking about buying a color spoon and polish and getting them both for 50 cents?

I ordered actual polish but have not received it. Their shipping seems very slow and I will probably not order from their site again. Thanks for the reminder, I need to check on my order. 
I ordered two polishes and received them on Friday 11/9. The shipping was much faster when I ordered the Spirit sets the week before! 
I ordered the 10/31 and it was prepared to ship on 11/6. It is in MD, so maybe will get to me tomorrow or Wednesday the latest.


----------



## Jill1228

> OPI - Just Spotted the Lizard This one is new to me. I was worried about brushstrokiness (that's a word, right? lol) after swatching but I think it worked out okay.


 It looks amazing. Love it


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It looks amazing. Love it

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That's such a great color!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow.  I have this and don't remember it looking that cool.  Great job.  It looks fantastic.
Thanks! It's what I had hoped SOPI S-age is Just a Number Would Be (which was totally my bad). Now I'm a happy camper. I'm really loving this one as I see it in different lights.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya natty with sephora formula x in law of attraction




Oooh-eee! Loving both of these in their own right and together. Sort of glad I didn't see this before placing my VIB 20% off order at Sephora because I would have overspent even more than I did as it is! Pretty pretty pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've had a few experiences with promo codes letting people use them in ways they were not intended. Their site will let you check out and you will get an email confirmation, then the orders run through a system that checks the orders for the promo regulations. If the requirements arent met, the order is automatically canceled. They don't draft notification emails for that. Not defending them, just saying there's never notice when an order is canceled that didn't meet requirements. It happens a lot.
The problem with this was there were no rules for the "any item."  Zoya has pulled this crap a few times with their promos and it annoys the crap out of me that they offer promos offering little to no specifics and then cancel orders.  In this case, @OiiO made a blog post about it in which a Zoya rep commented and thanked her for the post.

I'm so over nail polish drama.  I'm sticking with Amazon and ebay from here on out.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The problem with this was there were no rules for the "any item."  Zoya has pulled this crap a few times with their promos and it annoys the crap out of me that they offer promos offering little to no specifics and then cancel orders.  In this case, @OiiO made a blog post about it in which a Zoya rep commented and thanked her for the post.

I'm so over nail polish drama.  I'm sticking with Amazon and ebay from here on out.
I'm kind of disgusted with Zoya because of this promo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> OPI - Just Spotted the Lizard This one is new to me. I was worried about brushstrokiness (that's a word, right? lol) after swatching but I think it worked out okay.


 Okay? It looks amazing! Again, I'm so glad to see it. Someday it will move from an Untried to a Tried polish.


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  The problem with this was there were no rules for the "any item." Â Zoya has pulled this crap a few times with their promos and it annoys the crap out of me that they offer promos offering little to no specifics and then cancel orders. Â In this case, @OiiO Â made a blog post about it in which a Zoya rep commented and thanked her for the post. I'm so over nail polish drama. Â I'm sticking with Amazon and ebay from here on out.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of disgusted with Zoya because of this promo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â
Click to expand...

 They definitely should notify you if they cancel your order. The rules were probably in fine print legalese. Sorry, I still love Zoya. I just used the ipsy promo last week to buy two polishes get one free plus free Remove (I chose Chita, Parker, and Dream.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

They definitely should notify you if they cancel your order. The rules were probably in fine print legalese. Sorry, I still love Zoya. I just used the ipsy promo last week to buy two polishes get one free plus free Remove (I chose Chita, Parker, and Dream.) Me too..I got solange, liberty, and arabella!


----------



## BeautyJunction

I did this for Remembrance Day. I'm afraid Essie Barbados Blue doesn't go well with my skintone at all, although it provides a contrasting background for the poppies.


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Shearling Darling


----------



## luckyme502

> Essie Shearling Darling


 I love that color!


----------



## myzeri

Sorry, has to post one more of Lava, just to show the shift a bit better. Apparently, it likes to come out and play when it's cloudy.





And thanks to everyone who liked it!


----------



## monicamarroquin

Quote:Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, has to post one more of Lava, just to show the shift a bit better. Apparently, it likes to come out and play when it's cloudy.





And thanks to everyone who liked it!


OHMIGOSH!!!! This is AMAZING!!!!


----------



## myzeri

> Quote:Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry, has to post one more of Lava, just to show the shift a bit better. Apparently, it likes to come out and play when it's cloudy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks to everyone who liked it!
> 
> 
> OHMIGOSH!!!! This is AMAZING!!!!


 Thank you! =)


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Where did you find this?
 I actually didn't. I got it in a swap box.

You can get it on Target.com as well as probably some other places. I haven't checked any stores yet, but I want all the colors.


----------



## sldb

Quote: Originally Posted by *monicamarroquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, has to post one more of Lava, just to show the shift a bit better. Apparently, it likes to come out and play when it's cloudy.

  
  



  
  And thanks to everyone who liked it!



OHMIGOSH!!!! This is AMAZING!!!! That is beautiful!


----------



## feemia

Quote:Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sorry, has to post one more of Lava, just to show the shift a bit better. Apparently, it likes to come out and play when it's cloudy.





And thanks to everyone who liked it!


I've been wanting Lava for months. That's the color which is sold our every time I look.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Mars by Black Sheep Lacquer


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Mars by Black Sheep Lacquer
I like that color.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, has to post one more of Lava, just to show the shift a bit better. Apparently, it likes to come out and play when it's cloudy.

  
  



  
  And thanks to everyone who liked it!



I've been wanting Lava for months. That's the color which is sold our every time I look. I gave mine to the circular swap group lol.  My husband told me that I looked like I had "hooker" nails when I wore it!


----------



## dulcinenadee

Zoya Lisa!


----------



## feemia

A green I blended myself topped with 3 different glitters on the accent nail and LA Color Tropical Lagoon over all nails.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, has to post one more of Lava, just to show the shift a bit better. Apparently, it likes to come out and play when it's cloudy.

  
  



  
  And thanks to everyone who liked it!



I've been wanting Lava for months. That's the color which is sold our every time I look. I gave mine to the circular swap group lol.  My husband told me that I looked like I had "hooker" nails when I wore it!

Haha, I just bought it tonight at CVS with my ExtraBucks because of this photo. Hooker nails? The only nails I've ever noticed on a hooker were the ones I could see when driving by, so I've only noticed the ones that were like long red press-on nails. But yes, sometimes we can yield to their preferences. I wanted a silvery sage wedding dress and all my husband could think was 'it's green', so I did silver.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## breyannaxo

i'm wearing potent by sephora's formula x. i used the entire system (cleaner, base coat, polish, top coat) and i think this is the 4th day with no chips!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I just bought it tonight at CVS with my ExtraBucks because of this photo. Hooker nails? The only nails I've ever noticed on a hooker were the ones I could see when driving by, so I've only noticed the ones that were like long red press-on nails. But yes, sometimes we can yield to their preferences. I wanted a silvery sage wedding dress and all my husband could think was 'it's green', so I did silver.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah.  I was kinda stunned by that one but I'm pretty sure my husband was a virgin when I married him lol.  He doesn't know very much about hookers.  :-D


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, I just bought it tonight at CVS with my ExtraBucks because of this photo. Hooker nails? The only nails I've ever noticed on a hooker were the ones I could see when driving by, so I've only noticed the ones that were like long red press-on nails. But yes, sometimes we can yield to their preferences. I wanted a silvery sage wedding dress and all my husband could think was 'it's green', so I did silver.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah.  I was kinda stunned by that one but I'm pretty sure my husband was a virgin when I married him lol.  He doesn't know very much about hookers.  :-D

Hahah, let's hope not.

I actually have naked nails right now, which doesn't happen very often. I was up so late last night that I didn't bother repainting them. It takes me an unreasonable amount of time to decide which polish to wear. I think it's time for some red or berry shade.


----------



## acostakk

> Hahah, let's hope not. I actually have naked nails right now, which doesn't happen very often. I was up so late last night that I didn't bother repainting them. It takes me an unreasonable amount of time to decide which polish to wear. I think it's time for some red or berry shade.


 Red. Definitely. I just did Julep Scarlett  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> Hahah, let's hope not. I actually have naked nails right now, which doesn't happen very often. I was up so late last night that I didn't bother repainting them. It takes me an unreasonable amount of time to decide which polish to wear. I think it's time for some red or berry shade.
> 
> 
> 
> Red. Definitely. I just did Julep Scarlett  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...

 Okay, I will go with red of some kind. That narrows it down, thanks.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all! I felt crummy today so I painted my nails.




nothing fancy- one coat of n.y.c. "Skin tight Denim Creme" which is a really pretty and deep navy-ish blue, topped with maybelline color show "clearly spotted" which is black and white polka dots, topped with n.y.c. Extra shiny top coat. I sorta wish I had gone with a light grey base, but the blue is still real purrty =p






I hope you're feeling better. The nails are great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Butter London - Brown Sugar
Beautiful; it is so rich-looking!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sally Hansen Lustre Shine in Lava.
What a great lively fall colour. It makes me think of Zoya Tinsley and reminds me I have yet to wear it in a full mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm sorry, I don't know the ratio or the safety, but very diluted bleach water works.
Interesting - I've not heard of that strategy, though I've certainly had the problem before. I've generally just had to be very patient, use full acetone, and make sure to clean off the brush on a tissue twice between each time I put it to the skin I'm trying to de-stain. And then a bath or shower seems to help too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I agree that there is sometimes a real battle and I don't manage to get all the stain off when I want. I don't know if I'd have the guts to try bleach, even when fairly diluted.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Pepper with OPI DS Classic accent. Any advice on the cuticle stains? My usual brush and remover cleanup method seems to be no match for this red! The bleeding cuticles look wasn't what I was going for here.
It's a nice combo and they're both really nice on you. Pepper looks really nice and glossy.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I just compliment all the colours and nails from the past couple of days! Sooo much pretties!





Sephora by OPI Opening Night

What can I say I love blues!


Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Three coats of Deborah Lippmann 'Across the Universe', one coat of Poshe topcoat:




I love blues too! These both look fantastic, and it really is the perfect time to be wearing these. It's nice to see AtU in it's full glory sans black base sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Covergirl Scalding Emerald from the Hunger Games line:



This is three coats. A fourth might bring the intensity up a bit. It's very sparkly. I pick up lots fuchsia, turquoise and gold IRL
Very pretty; and I like it with the coat too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the week of trying new things.... This is Commerce by TenoverTen - I was more inclined to try new stuff with the 20% off offer over at Sephora, I've been a bit gun shy about polish lines released by "Famour Manicurist" after my Jinsoon disaster.    

I haven't cleaned up yet so ignore the blue colored cuticles.   Love the formula but it should come with a HOLY CRAP THIS IS SCARY PIGMENTED.  I did a test nail then tried to remove the polish.... 



  This was finger after I'd used Zoya Remove + to remove the polish before repainting it with base coat.   





Pre- cleanup.   I'm going to moisturize and wear my spa gloves before I try to do any clean up so I don't spend the evening looking like a goth smurf.     
Wow! That is blue! It's a reaally nice colour, but I have a feeling you might have blue nails and maybe fingers for a while after this. Maybe their products will be super for stamping as a result of the pigment, though. Did it need more than one coat?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



A green I blended myself topped with 3 different glitters on the accent nail and LA Color Tropical Lagoon over all nails.
What fun! I've not been that adventurous, but I do have a topcoat that is now virtually unusable due to how little is left. I'm thinking I could mix it with something and experiment, or just pour in into the next topcoat bottle...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Shearling Darling





Ooh, that is a lovely shade! It looks really great on you.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this for Remembrance Day. I'm afraid Essie Barbados Blue doesn't go well with my skintone at all, although it provides a contrasting background for the poppies.




That's a great idea for Remembrance day! Honestly I think the blue looks good too, I wouldn't worry about it. I think we sometimes grow up with these weird ideas of what colours we can and cannot wear (in my case due to DM) and I've found many colour surprises over time, when I've actually come around to trying those "not good for me" colours! That happened with me wearing a crisp bright orange on my nails lately. I'm still not convinced it would have worked for me in a shirt, but I really liked it on my nails. Orange is a traditionally "bad"? colour for me.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya natty with sephora formula x in law of attraction




This looks really fantastic! I'm not always crazy about glitters, but if I came across this one, I think I would definitely pick it up. It's a really lovely combination. Wow, wow, wow!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



OPI - Just Spotted the Lizard

This one is new to me. I was worried about brushstrokiness (that's a word, right? lol) after swatching but I think it worked out okay.
It looks so fresh and pretty. It's a great approach to gold! It doesn't look streaky to me.


----------



## Monika1

Here is my latest - it doesn't feel appropriate to the season, but it was fun to wear this amid all of the rain and dreary weather here. I got a Jenna HIPP 12 minis set recently (not the one with pastels in it) and find it interesting I don't see it posted all over the place online. I couldn't find any swatches when I last looked! The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index).



        



And then I turned it into this:



        



The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, and 41. I did the stamping with Konad Cool Red, Deep Jungle, White, and Yellow.


----------



## monicamarroquin

Quote:Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is my latest - it doesn't feel appropriate to the season, but it was fun to wear this amid all of the rain and dreary weather here. I got a Jenna HIPP 12 minis set recently (not the one with pastels in it) and find it interesting I don't see it posted all over the place online. I couldn't find any swatches when I last looked! The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index).



        



And then I turned it into this:



        



The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, and 41. I did the stamping with Konad Cool Red, Deep Jungle, White, and Yellow.


Wow! That is amazing! Such beautiful colors!!! LOVE!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *monicamarroquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my latest - it doesn't feel appropriate to the season, but it was fun to wear this amid all of the rain and dreary weather here. I got a Jenna HIPP 12 minis set recently (not the one with pastels in it) and find it interesting I don't see it posted all over the place online. I couldn't find any swatches when I last looked! The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index).

  

        



  
  And then I turned it into this:

  

        



  The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, and 41. I did the stamping with Konad Cool Red, Deep Jungle, White, and Yellow.




Wow! That is amazing! Such beautiful colors!!! LOVE!!! Thank-you so much Monica!


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you so much Monica!
That is breathtakingly pretty! Wow! I'm ashamed of my stamping skills! And it is a lesson to my prejudiced mind that neons too can look great.


----------



## BeautyJunction

My first attempt at Fimo. I foolishly bought canes off eBay instead of pre-cut slices. And then proceeded to slice them too thickly. The base is OPI From A To Zurich.


----------



## lissa1307

oh everyone's manis look so pretty!!!

i really want to do something with mine but they are extremely short(to the quick) and my cuticles are all cut up and dry and bloody...they look and feel like crap. the last couple of days work ruined my hands...but i can't complain too bad, as of right now i only have two days left then who knows...i may be out of work until january.

Also I haven't done anything lately because i had a major cold which brought on a really bad flare up of the RA..which landed me in the hospital last week. But  at least i'm down to minor pain and swelling now...livable level.

Maybe i'll pull out the old fakes and make my hands somewhat presentable this weekend.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my latest - it doesn't feel appropriate to the season, but it was fun to wear this amid all of the rain and dreary weather here. I got a Jenna HIPP 12 minis set recently (not the one with pastels in it) and find it interesting I don't see it posted all over the place online. I couldn't find any swatches when I last looked! The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index).



        



And then I turned it into this:



        



The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, and 41. I did the stamping with Konad Cool Red, Deep Jungle, White, and Yellow.
These are such fun nails! Love it!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh everyone's manis look so pretty!!!

i really want to do something with mine but they are extremely short(to the quick) and my cuticles are all cut up and dry and bloody...they look and feel like crap. the last couple of days work ruined my hands...but i can't complain too bad, as of right now i only have two days left then who knows...i may be out of work until january.

Also I haven't done anything lately because i had a major cold which brought on a really bad flare up of the RA..which landed me in the hospital last week. But  at least i'm down to minor pain and swelling now...livable level.

Maybe i'll pull out the old fakes and make my hands somewhat presentable this weekend.
so sorry to hear about your health...I hope you are feeling better very soon. I hope the job situation improves too (unless it's a vacation type thing).


----------



## madeupMegan

Julep Valerie

Not how it was described by Julep but I love it regardless! Very different from everything else I own!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Valerie

Not how it was described by Julep but I love it regardless! Very different from everything else I own!
I love this!  How was it described?  This is sort of what I thought the Cover Girl Hunger Games one was going to look like on the nail.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh everyone's manis look so pretty!!!

i really want to do something with mine but they are extremely short(to the quick) and my cuticles are all cut up and dry and bloody...they look and feel like crap. the last couple of days work ruined my hands...but i can't complain too bad, as of right now i only have two days left then who knows...i may be out of work until january.

Also I haven't done anything lately because i had a major cold which brought on a really bad flare up of the RA..which landed me in the hospital last week. But  at least i'm down to minor pain and swelling now...livable level.

Maybe i'll pull out the old fakes and make my hands somewhat presentable this weekend.
Awe!  /hugs.  Get better fast!  I miss you manicures!


----------



## DonnaD

I've been eyeing that whole pond mani thing so when  realised my new Color Me Monthly was a jelly, I decided to go for it.  I did the dots with q-tips and then used tweezers to pick out the fibers lol.  You can see where I wrecked on of my dots.  

I broke the middle fingernail on this hand and had to cut it down and also the thumb on my opposite hand with all this home improvement crap I decided to do.  My nails are a wreck, my cuticles are dry as a bone and have latex paint embedded in them as you can see on my index and pinky.  My hands are just a mess.  But they now have polish where they have been naked for 10 whole days!





PS:  Feel better, soon Lissa!


----------



## luckyme502

> I've been eyeing that whole pond mani thing so when Â realised my new Color Me Monthly was a jelly, I decided to go for it. Â I did the dots with q-tips and then used tweezers to pick out the fibers lol. Â You can see where I wrecked on of my dots. Â  I broke the middle fingernail on this hand and had to cut it down and also the thumb on my opposite hand with all this home improvement crap I decided to do. Â My nails are a wreck, my cuticles are dry as a bone and have latex paint embedded in them as you can see on my index and pinky. Â My hands are just a mess. Â But they now have polish where they have been naked for 10 whole days!
> 
> PS: Â Feel better, soon Lissa! Â


 I think it looks lovely.


----------



## acostakk

> I've been eyeing that whole pond mani thing so when Â realised my new Color Me Monthly was a jelly, I decided to go for it. Â I did the dots with q-tips and then used tweezers to pick out the fibers lol. Â You can see where I wrecked on of my dots. Â  I broke the middle fingernail on this hand and had to cut it down and also the thumb on my opposite hand with all this home improvement crap I decided to do. Â My nails are a wreck, my cuticles are dry as a bone and have latex paint embedded in them as you can see on my index and pinky. Â My hands are just a mess. Â But they now have polish where they have been naked for 10 whole days!
> 
> PS: Â Feel better, soon Lissa! Â


 Love this!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Interesting - I've not heard of that strategy, though I've certainly had the problem before. I've generally just had to be very patient, use full acetone, and make sure to clean off the brush on a tissue twice between each time I put it to the skin I'm trying to de-stain. And then a bath or shower seems to help too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I agree that there is sometimes a real battle and I don't manage to get all the stain off when I want. I don't know if I'd have the guts to try bleach, even when fairly diluted.
 Bleach won't hurt you if you dilute it. To sanitize, the ratio is 1 part bleach to 10 parts water. You can start there and add in more bleach as you go. I used to use bleach water to clean and make my nails white years ago! And I didn't pay any attention to ratio but I'm sure I used more than 10% bleach! Just mix it up in a bowl and add a little soap (look on the bottle to see if it says do not use with bleach). Get a nice soft nail brush, soak your nails a little while and then brush with nail brush. Then put lotion on your hands and cuticle oil on your cuticles. Oops, do not wear your favorite shirt or jeans!

Bleach isn't going to do nearly the damage that acetone can to your nails and skin!! I quit using remover with acetone because it stinks so bad and lingers, also makes my nails dry  My favorite is the odorless oily removers that I can't find except online with awful shipping price.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Bleach won't hurt you if you dilute it. To sanitize, the ratio is 1 part bleach to 10 parts water. You can start there and add in more bleach as you go. I used to use bleach water to clean and make my nails white years ago! And I didn't pay any attention to ratio but I'm sure I used more than 10% bleach! Just mix it up in a bowl and add a little soap (look on the bottle to see if it says do not use with bleach). Get a nice soft nail brush, soak your nails a little while and then brush with nail brush. Then put lotion on your hands and cuticle oil on your cuticles. Oops, do not wear your favorite shirt or jeans!

Bleach isn't going to do nearly the damage that acetone can to your nails and skin!! I quit using remover with acetone because it stinks so bad and lingers, also makes my nails dry  My favorite is the odorless oily removers that I can't find except online with awful shipping price.
My grandmother always put bleach in her dishwater.  Just a splash.  She lived to be 82 so I'm guessing a little won't kill you!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Bleach won't hurt you if you dilute it. To sanitize, the ratio is 1 part bleach to 10 parts water. You can start there and add in more bleach as you go. I used to use bleach water to clean and make my nails white years ago! And I didn't pay any attention to ratio but I'm sure I used more than 10% bleach! Just mix it up in a bowl and add a little soap (look on the bottle to see if it says do not use with bleach). Get a nice soft nail brush, soak your nails a little while and then brush with nail brush. Then put lotion on your hands and cuticle oil on your cuticles. Oops, do not wear your favorite shirt or jeans!

Bleach isn't going to do nearly the damage that acetone can to your nails and skin!! I quit using remover with acetone because it stinks so bad and lingers, also makes my nails dry  My favorite is the odorless oily removers that I can't find except online with awful shipping price.
My grandmother always put bleach in her dishwater.  Just a splash.  She lived to be 82 so I'm guessing a little won't kill you!

I did that last week (just a little splash) to help sanitize my crock pot. It removed every stain on my nails and cuticles. I wasn't wearing any polish at the time.

Tonight I'm wearing a nameless polish by a brand called pa, manufactured by Dear Laura Inc. in Taiwan. I bought it in a darling little mini bottle in an Asian beauty boutique in Irvine, CA. I'm sorry, I don't remember the name of the store. I couldn't get my photo to upload yet, but here is a photo from the dear-laura Web site:



Photo Source: http://www.dear-laura.com/jp/pa/tsubutsubu.html

It's a bluer based red it real life. Sooooo cute, like ladybugs. I couldn't find any swatches online, but hopefully my own photo will cooperate later.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Three coats of Deborah Lippmann 'Across the Universe', one coat of Poshe topcoat:




I love blues too! These both look fantastic, and it really is the perfect time to be wearing these. It's nice to see AtU in it's full glory sans black base sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks. I definitely wanted it to be blue and green, not black, so I didn't wear a base color (I did wear base coat). I like to see what a polish looks like on its own before I play with other presentations. Three coats is totally acceptable for me for a jelly.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this!  How was it described?  This is sort of what I thought the Cover Girl Hunger Games one was going to look like on the nail.
Julep described it as teal with iridescent microglitter, to me it's more forest green with gold glitter (not sure if I got a "special bottle", but the picture on the website looks that same as it does on my nails)


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Decided to go subtle (for me, I gravitate toward bold colors!) and try the Nailtini in Champagne I got from Ipsy this month. Ugh, my poor cuticles! And it is taking so long for my nails to grow back after I broke two all the way down to the nail bed...ouch. I do like this color though!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided to go subtle (for me, I gravitate toward bold colors!) and try the Nailtini in Champagne I got from Ipsy this month. Ugh, my poor cuticles! And it is taking so long for my nails to grow back after I broke two all the way down to the nail bed...ouch. I do like this color though!




It looks beautiful with your complexion - a perfect shimmery nude  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is breathtakingly pretty! Wow! I'm ashamed of my stamping skills! And it is a lesson to my prejudiced mind that neons too can look great.
Thank-you! I am fairly happy with it! I mentioned in my post on the actual marathon thread that the stamping for this one is actually a little shifted and smeared, but the great thing is that at actual real-life size, these minor imperfections are not all that apparent. So don't be too critical of your stamping and give it up or anything - most times it can be fairly salvageable since the little flubs are only particularly obvious to you. It's worth doing if you enjoy it because it will result in some neat manis, and it will get easier! And just in case, putting some topcoat on your base before actually doing any stamping is really handy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My skills are a work in progress too - I did want the images to be 'perfect from my perspective' and I'll get closer to that as I practise more. So will you!

In terms of neons, actually these ones aren't as bright as neons, I don't think, except for maybe the Jenna HIPP On The List (bright fuchsia pink on the middle finger). I think it's more the combined effect of a bunch of vibrant colours that makes it look super-bright, especially in the middle of a rainy fall. In other manis the same colours haven't looked nearly as bright. I am really glad you enjoyed this bright combination.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided to go subtle (for me, I gravitate toward bold colors!) and try the Nailtini in Champagne I got from Ipsy this month. Ugh, my poor cuticles! And it is taking so long for my nails to grow back after I broke two all the way down to the nail bed...ouch. I do like this color though!




Nailtini in Champagne is really lovely on you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did that last week (just a little splash) to help sanitize my crock pot. It removed every stain on my nails and cuticles. I wasn't wearing any polish at the time.

Tonight I'm wearing a nameless polish by a brand called pa, manufactured by Dear Laura Inc. in Taiwan. I bought it in a darling little mini bottle in an Asian beauty boutique in Irvine, CA. I'm sorry, I don't remember the name of the store. I couldn't get my photo to upload yet, but here is a photo from the dear-laura Web site:



Photo Source: http://www.dear-laura.com/jp/pa/tsubutsubu.html

It's a bluer based red it real life. Sooooo cute, like ladybugs. I couldn't find any swatches online, but hopefully my own photo will cooperate later.
When I next need to clean the indoor compost bin, I'll keep bleach in mind! I have some icky yellowness on my nails right now - the most on the nails where I've had more red on green lately. Thanks for the comments, ladies!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been eyeing that whole pond mani thing so when  realised my new Color Me Monthly was a jelly, I decided to go for it.  I did the dots with q-tips and then used tweezers to pick out the fibers lol.  You can see where I wrecked on of my dots.  

I broke the middle fingernail on this hand and had to cut it down and also the thumb on my opposite hand with all this home improvement crap I decided to do.  My nails are a wreck, my cuticles are dry as a bone and have latex paint embedded in them as you can see on my index and pinky.  My hands are just a mess.  But they now have polish where they have been naked for 10 whole days!





PS:  Feel better, soon Lissa!  

I really like this. It in a way reduces the intensity of the impact of a deep red to make it lighter and more playful and it looks really beautiful. Cool effect with the feeling of depth!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Valerie

Not how it was described by Julep but I love it regardless! Very different from everything else I own!
What a great colour on you! It looks so flattering on you that I would lean more to trying a green like this personally too.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are such fun nails! Love it!
Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh everyone's manis look so pretty!!!

i really want to do something with mine but they are extremely short(to the quick) and my cuticles are all cut up and dry and bloody...they look and feel like crap. the last couple of days work ruined my hands...but i can't complain too bad, as of right now i only have two days left then who knows...i may be out of work until january.

Also I haven't done anything lately because i had a major cold which brought on a really bad flare up of the RA..which landed me in the hospital last week. But  at least i'm down to minor pain and swelling now...livable level.

Maybe i'll pull out the old fakes and make my hands somewhat presentable this weekend.
I hope you feel better soon Lissa! Inflammation and autoimmunity are so horrible and nasty.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thinking good thoughts for you.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first attempt at Fimo. I foolishly bought canes off eBay instead of pre-cut slices. And then proceeded to slice them too thickly. The base is OPI From A To Zurich.




Oo! Pretty! I agree those pieces look like they're thick enough that they're in danger of coming off at any time with the tiniest catch. I'll keep that in mind if I eventually end up trying this - get pre-sliced... Your base colour is so pretty with this combination.


----------



## Sunflowercake

@Monika1 that is cute! Although I would not wear all the colors myself (I would not be able to with my job) I must admit, It is cute!  Did you feature it in the nail art thread? I have not checked it yet.

@BeautyJunction

I think you did a great job. I have no experience with Fimo at all, I am too worried that all kinds of stuff would get stuck on it and the pieces break off when I do the dishes. Have you posted on the nail art thread as well?

@DonnaD interesting technique! The polish look sgreat, doe sit hold up well? Also regarding the cuticles, i have a feeling most of us currently have this problem. I have a really nice hand lotion that's natural which I love and use since years, I just neglected it the last weeks and now my hands thank me. I hate cleaning up around my nails after applying polish when your cuticles are all briddle and dry.

@lissa1307 I hope you feel much better very soon and in the mood to pilish your nails. I agree, everyone is doing a great job with their manicures.


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Monika1 that is cute! Although I would not wear all the colors myself (I would not be able to with my job) I must admit, It is cute!  Did you feature it in the nail art thread? I have not checked it yet.

@BeautyJunction

I think you did a great job. I have no experience with Fimo at all, I am too worried that all kinds of stuff would get stuck on it and the pieces break off when I do the dishes. Have you posted on the nail art thread as well?

@DonnaD interesting technique! The polish look sgreat, doe sit hold up well? Also regarding the cuticles, i have a feeling most of us currently have this problem. I have a really nice hand lotion that's natural which I love and use since years, I just neglected it the last weeks and now my hands thank me. I hate cleaning up around my nails after applying polish when your cuticles are all briddle and dry.

@lissa1307 I hope you feel much better very soon and in the mood to pilish your nails. I agree, everyone is doing a great job with their manicures.
There's a nail art thread? Where? Lol I clearly need to explore MUT a lot more! The dishes didn't affect my Fimo slices, but the moment I brushed my hair, half the slices and half my hair fell out. Ouch.


----------



## Sunflowercake

@BeautyJunction yes, i think you will enjoy it! Here is the link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @BeautyJunction yes, i think you will enjoy it! Here is the link: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/138524/nail-art-stamping
Thanks so much! I'm off to check it out right now!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a nail art thread? Where? Lol I clearly need to explore MUT a lot more! The dishes didn't affect my Fimo slices, but the moment I brushed my hair, half the slices and half my hair fell out. Ouch.
I've done the fimo a few times now. rubber gloves for dishes and hair washing...any wet activites where rubbing and scrubbing will be involved helps the longevity.

also you want a thin slice. use nail glue to adhere it to the nail, and multiple coats of clear topper...when i say multiple i mean when your edges are smooth and you think you are done add two more to be sure. LOL

it's a time intensive mani, but when you put in the extra time to get the slices thin, hold down the edges while the glue dries, and add a million top coat layers it really does last. my last one i wore over a week and only removed it because i got bored.





that's the one i had on over a week, i did glitter on the tips before adding the fimo, it gave it a rough base for the glue...and a sugar sprinkled fruit look.

Oh, thank you everyone for the well wishes, i'm feeling better(at least the RA part) now...just need some major intensive therapy for my hands so i can get back to my manis and blog.


----------



## DonnaD

Thanks, ladies.  I want to try this with a lighter colour and maybe some of my much beloved flowers.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I think it looks lovely.


Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love this!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I really like this. It in a way reduces the intensity of the impact of a deep red to make it lighter and more playful and it looks really beautiful. Cool effect with the feeling of depth!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Monika1 that is cute! Although I would not wear all the colors myself (I would not be able to with my job) I must admit, It is cute!  Did you feature it in the nail art thread? I have not checked it yet.

@BeautyJunction

I think you did a great job. I have no experience with Fimo at all, I am too worried that all kinds of stuff would get stuck on it and the pieces break off when I do the dishes. Have you posted on the nail art thread as well?

@DonnaD interesting technique! The polish look sgreat, doe sit hold up well? Also regarding the cuticles, i have a feeling most of us currently have this problem. I have a really nice hand lotion that's natural which I love and use since years, I just neglected it the last weeks and now my hands thank me. I hate cleaning up around my nails after applying polish when your cuticles are all briddle and dry.

@lissa1307 I hope you feel much better very soon and in the mood to pilish your nails. I agree, everyone is doing a great job with their manicures.
It's only been a day but it looks fine.  The red is so dark, you can't really see the dots unless you know they're there.  I have been using my lotion religiously but it's going to take a little while for them to bounce back.  I'm going to have to do my cotton glove thing and also my lip balm on the cuticles thing but we're still not done wih all the painting and stuff so it's going to have to be put off until I have time.


----------



## myzeri

My latest mani. I'm going to be one of the silly people standing in line tonight for midnight release of the Playstation 4, so I wanted to do one inspired by it. So, I did the easiest thing: the buttons. I still screwed it up. I need a thinner brush and more practice.


----------



## Jessismith

Wow -- Look at these fun manis! Very cute girls!



> Here is my latest - it doesn't feel appropriate to the season, but it was fun to wear this amid all of the rain and dreary weather here. I got a Jenna HIPP 12 minis set recently (not the one with pastels in it) and find it interesting I don't see it posted all over the place online. I couldn't find any swatches when I last looked! The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index).
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> And then I turned it into this:
> 
> Â Â  Â Â Â Â
> 
> The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, and 41. I did the stamping with Konad Cool Red, Deep Jungle, White, and Yellow.





> My first attempt at Fimo. I foolishly bought canes off eBay instead of pre-cut slices. And then proceeded to slice them too thickly. The base is OPI From A To Zurich.





> I've been eyeing that whole pond mani thing so when Â realised my new Color Me Monthly was a jelly, I decided to go for it. Â I did the dots with q-tips and then used tweezers to pick out the fibers lol. Â You can see where I wrecked on of my dots. Â  I broke the middle fingernail on this hand and had to cut it down and also the thumb on my opposite hand with all this home improvement crap I decided to do. Â My nails are a wreck, my cuticles are dry as a bone and have latex paint embedded in them as you can see on my index and pinky. Â My hands are just a mess. Â But they now have polish where they have been naked for 10 whole days!
> 
> PS: Â Feel better, soon Lissa! Â


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest mani. I'm going to be one of the silly people standing in line tonight for midnight release of the Playstation 4, so I wanted to do one inspired by it. So, I did the easiest thing: the buttons. I still screwed it up. I need a thinner brush and more practice.




Very cute! In future, think about the pre-register thing for these gadgets, it means no lines; that's what DH did - unless you enjoy the line culture of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sunflowercake

@myzeri I am sure everyone there will know what it is. Have a great time!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow -- Look at these fun manis! Very cute girls!
Thank-you!


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very cute! In future, think about the pre-register thing for these gadgets, it means no lines; that's what DH did - unless you enjoy the line culture of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I do have it pre-ordered. I like the whole waiting in line thing. But only for games/systems/concerts. lol


----------



## OiiO

I'm wearing Cult Nails Doppelganger over lakur Guarded Jewel.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Cult Nails Doppelganger over lakur Guarded Jewel.




That is SO GORGEOUS!!


----------



## theexxception

Sally Hansen's magnetic polish in Golden Conduct

I haven't gotten a good picture of it yet but wow I love this. I have super short nails but still got 3 magnetic lines. It is a super fast way of doing some sort of nail art I was surprised at how easy it was and how nice it came out first try. 

I just picked up Golden Conduct and Electric Emerald at Walgreens for $2.49 each normally $10. Maybe I should have gotten all the colors.


----------



## disconik

Ladies!  Zoya is bringing back the mattes!  You can pre-order them now!  Eep!!!


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies!  Zoya is bringing back the mattes!  You can pre-order them now!  Eep!!!
I almost wanted some. But ManGlaze ruined me for mattes.

I need all the ManGlazes!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided to go subtle (for me, I gravitate toward bold colors!) and try the Nailtini in Champagne I got from Ipsy this month. Ugh, my poor cuticles! And it is taking so long for my nails to grow back after I broke two all the way down to the nail bed...ouch. I do like this color though!




I was wondering how this color looks swatched.  It's really pretty on you!!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Cult Nails Doppelganger over lakur Guarded Jewel.




Pretty pretty.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Butter London British Racing Green and Essie Good as Gold.  Ignore the signs of wear--this is day 3.  I really like this green!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London British Racing Green and Essie Good as Gold.  Ignore the signs of wear--this is day 3.  I really like this green!




Nice! And even better you're giving me the image of racing stripes on a car!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Cult Nails Doppelganger over lakur Guarded Jewel.




Beautiful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I do have it pre-ordered. I like the whole waiting in line thing. But only for games/systems/concerts. lol
Then have an awesome time!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! And even better you're giving me the image of racing stripes on a car!
ha ha, didn't even think of that.  striping tape is about adventurous as I've gotten when it comes to nail art.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Cult Nails Doppelganger over lakur Guarded Jewel.




I'm not sure how I feel about doppelganger...it seems like it gives my polishes a green hue.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Cult Nails Doppelganger over lakur Guarded Jewel.




This looks gorgeous!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Butter London - Jack the Lad. Excuse the tip wear and bad lighting, it's been a crazy week so this is the best I could muster.


----------



## CaseyR

Finally got around to trying some of the Deborah Lippmann stuff.  This one was 'Across the Universe'  While it was a bit of a challenge for a newbie like me to apply at first with the texture, I actually really like it.  If there's a sale on her stuff in the future, I'll definitely have to try some of the others.


----------



## sleepykat

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â  Â Bleach won't hurt you if you dilute it. To sanitize, the ratio is 1 part bleach to 10 parts water. You can start there and add in more bleach as you go. I used to use bleach water to clean and make my nails white years ago! And I didn't pay any attention to ratio but I'm sure I used more than 10% bleach! Just mix it up in a bowl and add a little soap (look on the bottle to see if it says do not use with bleach). Get a nice soft nail brush, soak your nails a little while and then brush with nail brush. Then put lotion on your hands and cuticle oil on your cuticles. Oops, do not wear your favorite shirt or jeans! Bleach isn't going to do nearly the damage that acetone can to your nails and skin!! I quit using remover with acetone because it stinks so bad and lingers, also makes my nails dryÂ  My favorite is the odorless oily removers that I can't find except online with awful shipping price.
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother always put bleach in her dishwater. Â Just a splash. Â She lived to be 82 so I'm guessing a little won't kill you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I did that last week (just a little splash)Â to help sanitize my crock pot. It removed every stain on my nails and cuticles. I wasn't wearing any polish at the time. Tonight I'm wearing a nameless polish by a brand called pa, manufactured by Dear Laura Inc. in Taiwan. I bought it in a darling little mini bottle in an Asian beauty boutique in Irvine, CA. I'm sorry, I don't remember the name of the store. I couldn't get my photo to upload yet, but here is a photo from the dear-laura Web site:
> 
> Photo Source: http://www.dear-laura.com/jp/pa/tsubutsubu.html It's a bluer based red it real life. Sooooo cute, like ladybugs. I couldn't find any swatches online, but hopefully my own photo will cooperate later.
Click to expand...

 Okay, here it is actually on my nails:


----------



## madeupMegan

OPI No Spain No Gain


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Okay, here it is actually on my nails:



I love this!!!!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This looks gorgeous!


Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm not sure how I feel about doppelganger...it seems like it gives my polishes a green hue.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beautiful!


Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty pretty.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is SO GORGEOUS!!
Thank you, ladies!!!

@DonnaD I actually tried layering it with three random cremes from my stash, and on all of them it looked baby-blue-ish.


----------



## disconik

Now I'm REALLY antsy about FINALLY getting to try my Across the Universe tonight!  Mr. Disco gave it to me as an early xmas present on Sunday and I haven't gotten use it yet!  I'm really proud of him for paying attention to nail polishes that I covet.  And I have a sneaking suspicion that he's getting me a beginners kit to make your own polishes.  GLITTER ALL THE THINGS!!!!!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A little late night stamping over a thermal.  Polish TBH How I Troll over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with some Bundle Monster plates using Kleancolor black.





Can't wait to play with it tomorrow.
Great stamping!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great stamping!
Thank you!  This is one of my favorites.  I am still wearing that shade!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Butter London. Bluey. I love this color! I've liked all the Butter Londons I ordered. I think the formula is easy to work with. This is the first time I'm trying SH Instadry top coat. I used Seche with the first BL mani and there was some shrinkage, then I tried Julep's freedom, and there was shrinkage with that also and I thought there was more tip wear and chipping then with the Seche. Let's see if I like this top coat.
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





NYC in Prince Street topped with Sinful Colors Frenzy and NYC Gramercy Glitz.
Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yes, I am enough of a nerd to do Thor nails today! I'm headed out to see _The Dark World_ just as soon as I get dressed.



Zoya Freja under Sephora Formula X Thunder. Time to go get dressed now!

ETA: The background? Why, that's Oscar the Blue!
Those look great together! btw  love the background.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I went with Zoya Blaze...glad I did. It's so pretty!




This is one of my favorites, love the sparkle.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I went with Zoya Blaze...glad I did. It's so pretty!




I think maybe I might have enjoyed buying that whole set, but I haven't.  I t looks like such a great cool red tone.

That is my favorite Zoya collection every one of those polishes its great you should definitely get it.


----------



## felicia1995

The Color Club Top Shelf sample I received in my Birchbox. I wasn't thrilled with the idea of another polish sample, but this one is really growing on me. It's a subtle champagne/rose gold, looks very natural, and didn't chip yesterday when I subjected my nails to ridiculous abuse wrestling open welded plastic clamshell packaging.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Agreed, Zoya Blaze is amazing! It's one of my favorites. Sometimes it looks red, sometimes berry:



This is how Blaze looks on me more berry.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Butter London - Brown Sugar
This is a gorgeous color I need it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Aww, you just made my day! I've been too intimidated by everyone else's mani-skills to post before now so you just made me soooo happy! 




I'm going to try to remember to post here from now on since currently I subject my bff to texted pics of my nails multiple times a week (I work from home but want SOMEONE other than hubby to see my pretty colors!). She humors me but isn't as obsessed with polish as I am (and many of the MUTers are). teehee
Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I work with my husband and one other man. I don't have any women to share my manis with either. My daughter isn't that into nail polish.
Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea, I literally have no friends here since after high school we all married and moved and lost touch, my daughter loves polish but is only 7 so i have a few more years to nurture her obsessive side..and quite honestly I don't like my coworkers and the one time a girl did compliment my nail and asked about the polish i got the wtf look cause i got going about polish,lol.

I so understand these sentiments. Me too! DH is not excited about nail polish and I spend ---a lot--- of time at home, so it's wonderful to share with you girls online!





I agree! not everyone in my life loves polish and makeup as much as  I do. Its great to be on here and talk to people who appreciate these things too.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hi all! I felt crummy today so I painted my nails.



nothing fancy- one coat of n.y.c. "Skin tight Denim Creme" which is a really pretty and deep navy-ish blue, topped with maybelline color show "clearly spotted" which is black and white polka dots, topped with n.y.c. Extra shiny top coat. I sorta wish I had gone with a light grey base, but the blue is still real purrty =p






Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Three coats of Deborah Lippmann 'Across the Universe', one coat of Poshe topcoat:




Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Gingerbread by CandyNails
Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Can I just compliment all the colours and nails from the past couple of days! Sooo much pretties!





Sephora by OPI Opening Night

What can I say I love blues!
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Covergirl Scalding Emerald from the Hunger Games line:



This is three coats. A fourth might bring the intensity up a bit. It's very sparkly. I pick up lots fuchsia, turquoise and gold IRL
So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is Zoya Mimi...a super sparkly metallic royal purple.




This is such a pretty purple.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *alterkate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Pepper with OPI DS Classic accent. Any advice on the cuticle stains? My usual brush and remover cleanup method seems to be no match for this red! The bleeding cuticles look wasn't what I was going for here.
Love this combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Something basic and simple, but will probably change it in a few days. It's like orange but better!

Milani- Bijou Bonze





_Note the photo is not mine; it can be found on drugstore.com_
Nice color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Sally Hansen Lustre Shine in Lava.
Pretty color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is the week of trying new things.... This is Commerce by TenoverTen - I was more inclined to try new stuff with the 20% off offer over at Sephora, I've been a bit gun shy about polish lines released by "Famour Manicurist" after my Jinsoon disaster.  

I haven't cleaned up yet so ignore the blue colored cuticles.   Love the formula but it should come with a HOLY CRAP THIS IS SCARY PIGMENTED.  I did a test nail then tried to remove the polish....



  This was finger after I'd used Zoya Remove + to remove the polish before repainting it with base coat.  





Pre- cleanup.   I'm going to moisturize and wear my spa gloves before I try to do any clean up so I don't spend the evening looking like a goth smurf.    
Wow that's a strong blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last 2 manis.  I wanted to get a picture of the first one in natural light but by the time I remembered to the polish was all chipped and ugly





Nailtini Frappe and OPI by Sephora G-listen to your heart (last week's mani.  I only update them weekly, not regularly like a lot of you ladies!  Although with the polish collection I am growing I should!)

This week is the Kiss Gradation polish kit I got in my Rose vox box from influenster.   I think the set is called Film Noir




Great job on both!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



OPI - Just Spotted the Lizard

This one is new to me. I was worried about brushstrokiness (that's a word, right? lol) after swatching but I think it worked out okay.
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is a.dorn polish in All Hands on Deck. Pics don't do it justice, it's a gorgeous deep blue shimmer. I used my Nailtiques formula 2 plus for the first time with this mani, so hopefully that makes a difference.
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya natty with sephora formula x in law of attraction




Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this for Remembrance Day. I'm afraid Essie Barbados Blue doesn't go well with my skintone at all, although it provides a contrasting background for the poppies.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Shearling Darling






Such a nice fall color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry, has to post one more of Lava, just to show the shift a bit better. Apparently, it likes to come out and play when it's cloudy.





And thanks to everyone who liked it!
Wow looks even prettier!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Mars by Black Sheep Lacquer
So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



A green I blended myself topped with 3 different glitters on the accent nail and LA Color Tropical Lagoon over all nails.
Looks great! good job on the blending of colors.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my latest - it doesn't feel appropriate to the season, but it was fun to wear this amid all of the rain and dreary weather here. I got a Jenna HIPP 12 minis set recently (not the one with pastels in it) and find it interesting I don't see it posted all over the place online. I couldn't find any swatches when I last looked! The colours are Bondi Blue Skies, Brick Road, Chasing the Sun, Fuschia-istic, The Limelight; Jenna HIPP 1st photo: On The List (pink on middle finger), Up Til The Sun (coral on thumb), 2nd photo: Wine Me, Dine Me (deep purple on index).



        



And then I turned it into this:



        



The image plates I used were Pueen 04, 13, 19, 21, 25, 37, and 41. I did the stamping with Konad Cool Red, Deep Jungle, White, and Yellow.
Great job on the stamping &amp; color selection!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My first attempt at Fimo. I foolishly bought canes off eBay instead of pre-cut slices. And then proceeded to slice them too thickly. The base is OPI From A To Zurich.




So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh everyone's manis look so pretty!!!

i really want to do something with mine but they are extremely short(to the quick) and my cuticles are all cut up and dry and bloody...they look and feel like crap. the last couple of days work ruined my hands...but i can't complain too bad, as of right now i only have two days left then who knows...i may be out of work until january.

Also I haven't done anything lately because i had a major cold which brought on a really bad flare up of the RA..which landed me in the hospital last week. But  at least i'm down to minor pain and swelling now...livable level.

Maybe i'll pull out the old fakes and make my hands somewhat presentable this weekend.
Sorry to hear  that, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Great job on the stamping &amp; color selection!
Thank-you!


----------



## jessrose18

ILNP Admire me (accent nail color club harp on it, ILNP admire me and julep chevron stickers) i included flash and no flash photos in real life it looks somewhere in-between more teal than deep blue

With flash:





NO FLASH:


----------



## disconik

Okay. I couldn't wait any longer after seeing you ladies with your Across the Universe manis! Here it is under yellow light and then under color correct bulbs.






I can't wait to see it in the sunlight! It's a little dark for me for every day wear but this was my first chunky glitter and my first Deborah Lippmann and so far, I'm in love. I used 3 coats of AtU and two coats of seche vite top coat. I just went with Sally Hansen diamond strength for a base coat.


----------



## Christa W

Tried to do a birthday cupcake mani for my boyfriend's bday that failed miserably so I gave up and did Hit Polish Superman instead. 2 coats with 1 coat Seche.









Sorry for the mangled cuticles. Going to give some TLC tomorrow.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay. I couldn't wait any longer after seeing you ladies with your Across the Universe manis! Here it is under yellow light and then under color correct bulbs. 







I can't wait to see it in the sunlight! It's a little dark for me for every day wear but this was my first chunky glitter and my first Deborah Lippmann and so far, I'm in love. I used 3 coats of AtU and two coats of seche vite top coat. I just went with Sally Hansen diamond strength for a base coat.
Atm it's definitely my favorite polish.  It's the only Deborah Lippmann one I've tried, but I'm also really loving this stuff!


----------



## Jessismith

Cute!



> ILNP Admire me (accent nail color club harp on it, ILNP admire me and julep chevron stickers) i included flash and no flash photos in real life it looks somewhere in-between more teal than deep blue With flash:
> 
> NO FLASH:


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Valerie

Not how it was described by Julep but I love it regardless! Very different from everything else I own!
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been eyeing that whole pond mani thing so when  realised my new Color Me Monthly was a jelly, I decided to go for it.  I did the dots with q-tips and then used tweezers to pick out the fibers lol.  You can see where I wrecked on of my dots.

I broke the middle fingernail on this hand and had to cut it down and also the thumb on my opposite hand with all this home improvement crap I decided to do.  My nails are a wreck, my cuticles are dry as a bone and have latex paint embedded in them as you can see on my index and pinky.  My hands are just a mess.  But they now have polish where they have been naked for 10 whole days!





PS:  Feel better, soon Lissa!
Looks great!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

I started out with Sation Wine-y Happy People, but soon after felt I needed some sparkle, so I topped it with Zoya Mosheen.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ILNP Admire me (accent nail color club harp on it, ILNP admire me and julep chevron stickers) i included flash and no flash photos in real life it looks somewhere in-between more teal than deep blue

With flash:





NO FLASH:




Looks great.  I didn't get the mystery box w/the chevron stickers. Kinda wish I had now.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   Bleach won't hurt you if you dilute it. To sanitize, the ratio is 1 part bleach to 10 parts water. You can start there and add in more bleach as you go. I used to use bleach water to clean and make my nails white years ago! And I didn't pay any attention to ratio but I'm sure I used more than 10% bleach! Just mix it up in a bowl and add a little soap (look on the bottle to see if it says do not use with bleach). Get a nice soft nail brush, soak your nails a little while and then brush with nail brush. Then put lotion on your hands and cuticle oil on your cuticles. Oops, do not wear your favorite shirt or jeans!

Bleach isn't going to do nearly the damage that acetone can to your nails and skin!! I quit using remover with acetone because it stinks so bad and lingers, also makes my nails dry  My favorite is the odorless oily removers that I can't find except online with awful shipping price.
My grandmother always put bleach in her dishwater.  Just a splash.  She lived to be 82 so I'm guessing a little won't kill you!

I did that last week (just a little splash) to help sanitize my crock pot. It removed every stain on my nails and cuticles. I wasn't wearing any polish at the time.

Tonight I'm wearing a nameless polish by a brand called pa, manufactured by Dear Laura Inc. in Taiwan. I bought it in a darling little mini bottle in an Asian beauty boutique in Irvine, CA. I'm sorry, I don't remember the name of the store. I couldn't get my photo to upload yet, but here is a photo from the dear-laura Web site:



Photo Source: http://www.dear-laura.com/jp/pa/tsubutsubu.html

It's a bluer based red it real life. Sooooo cute, like ladybugs. I couldn't find any swatches online, but hopefully my own photo will cooperate later.

Looks like a  pretty color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided to go subtle (for me, I gravitate toward bold colors!) and try the Nailtini in Champagne I got from Ipsy this month. Ugh, my poor cuticles! And it is taking so long for my nails to grow back after I broke two all the way down to the nail bed...ouch. I do like this color though!




Sorry to hear your nails broke, that color looks nice on you.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There's a nail art thread? Where? Lol I clearly need to explore MUT a lot more! The dishes didn't affect my Fimo slices, but the moment I brushed my hair, half the slices and half my hair fell out. Ouch.
I've done the fimo a few times now. rubber gloves for dishes and hair washing...any wet activites where rubbing and scrubbing will be involved helps the longevity.

also you want a thin slice. use nail glue to adhere it to the nail, and multiple coats of clear topper...when i say multiple i mean when your edges are smooth and you think you are done add two more to be sure. LOL

it's a time intensive mani, but when you put in the extra time to get the slices thin, hold down the edges while the glue dries, and add a million top coat layers it really does last. my last one i wore over a week and only removed it because i got bored.





that's the one i had on over a week, i did glitter on the tips before adding the fimo, it gave it a rough base for the glue...and a sugar sprinkled fruit look.

Oh, thank you everyone for the well wishes, i'm feeling better(at least the RA part) now...just need some major intensive therapy for my hands so i can get back to my manis and blog.







Awesome mani!


----------



## theexxception

> ILNP Admire me (accent nail color club harp on it, ILNP admire me and julep chevron stickers) i included flash and no flash photos in real life it looks somewhere in-between more teal than deep blue With flash:
> 
> NO FLASH:


 That blue is gorgeous!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest mani. I'm going to be one of the silly people standing in line tonight for midnight release of the Playstation 4, so I wanted to do one inspired by it. So, I did the easiest thing: the buttons. I still screwed it up. I need a thinner brush and more practice.




Love it!


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've done the fimo a few times now. rubber gloves for dishes and hair washing...any wet activites where rubbing and scrubbing will be involved helps the longevity.

also you want a thin slice. use nail glue to adhere it to the nail, and multiple coats of clear topper...when i say multiple i mean when your edges are smooth and you think you are done add two more to be sure. LOL

it's a time intensive mani, but when you put in the extra time to get the slices thin, hold down the edges while the glue dries, and add a million top coat layers it really does last. my last one i wore over a week and only removed it because i got bored.





that's the one i had on over a week, i did glitter on the tips before adding the fimo, it gave it a rough base for the glue...and a sugar sprinkled fruit look.

Oh, thank you everyone for the well wishes, i'm feeling better(at least the RA part) now...just need some major intensive therapy for my hands so i can get back to my manis and blog.




 
@Lissa0821 This. I wish I'd read this sooner! Amazing mani!! I can't wait to hit the rest of my fimo canes with the blade *evil bladerunner laugh*

I'm so glad you're feeling better! Take care and stay healthy xx


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Cult Nails Doppelganger over lakur Guarded Jewel.




Cute combo, love the shimmer!


----------



## BeautyJunction

I've finally been bitten by the indie - and Etsy - bug. I know I'm a late entrant, but blame my obsession with O.P.I., CG and Zoya! Here's my first indie polish - Reflection in Flames by Carpe Noctem Cosmetics. I'm wearing it over Givenchy Vernis Please! in Fancy Beige (which is more of a pearly tan than a beige). And topped over with two coats of Rimmel Pro Super Wear Ultra Shine top coat. Now someone _please _tell me to stop adding indie polishes to my Etsy cart! I'm saving for a Sephora-and-Boots-splurge in December!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've finally been bitten by the indie - and Etsy - bug. I know I'm a late entrant, but blame my obsession with O.P.I., CG and Zoya! Here's my first indie polish - Reflection in Flames by Carpe Noctem Cosmetics. I'm wearing it over Givenchy Vernis Please! in Fancy Beige (which is more of a pearly tan than a beige). And topped over with two coats of Rimmel Pro Super Wear Ultra Shine top coat. Now someone _please _tell me to stop adding indie polishes to my Etsy cart! I'm saving for a Sephora-and-Boots-splurge in December!




This is awesome!  I will not tell you to stop!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London British Racing Green and Essie Good as Gold.  Ignore the signs of wear--this is day 3.  I really like this green!




Love those colors together.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Butter London - Jack the Lad. Excuse the tip wear and bad lighting, it's been a crazy week so this is the best I could muster. 




Cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ILNP Admire me (accent nail color club harp on it, ILNP admire me and julep chevron stickers) i included flash and no flash photos in real life it looks somewhere in-between more teal than deep blue

With flash:





NO FLASH:




Wow! The mani and your nails look really great! I love the blue.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Finally got around to trying some of the Deborah Lippmann stuff.  This one was 'Across the Universe'  While it was a bit of a challenge for a newbie like me to apply at first with the texture, I actually really like it.  If there's a sale on her stuff in the future, I'll definitely have to try some of the others.
Love that color!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay. I couldn't wait any longer after seeing you ladies with your Across the Universe manis! Here it is under yellow light and then under color correct bulbs. 







I can't wait to see it in the sunlight! It's a little dark for me for every day wear but this was my first chunky glitter and my first Deborah Lippmann and so far, I'm in love. I used 3 coats of AtU and two coats of seche vite top coat. I just went with Sally Hansen diamond strength for a base coat.
Very nice - I wonder whether applying it over white would lighten it up for you.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried to do a birthday cupcake mani for my boyfriend's bday that failed miserably so I gave up and did Hit Polish Superman instead. 2 coats with 1 coat Seche.









Sorry for the mangled cuticles. Going to give some TLC tomorrow.
I really like the purple and the happy birthday image. But the cupcakes, I understand - it took me a bit to figure them out. Is it just a whole nail image that is too small for your nails and shifted a bit? You could have just re-done the one nail... but I love blue and the second mani is great too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started out with Sation Wine-y Happy People, but soon after felt I needed some sparkle, so I topped it with Zoya Mosheen.




In a way it's nice that polish chips on you fast (so sorry...), because we get to see all of these awesome colour combinations from you! What fun!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've finally been bitten by the indie - and Etsy - bug. I know I'm a late entrant, but blame my obsession with O.P.I., CG and Zoya! Here's my first indie polish - Reflection in Flames by Carpe Noctem Cosmetics. I'm wearing it over Givenchy Vernis Please! in Fancy Beige (which is more of a pearly tan than a beige). And topped over with two coats of Rimmel Pro Super Wear Ultra Shine top coat. Now someone _please _tell me to stop adding indie polishes to my Etsy cart! I'm saving for a Sephora-and-Boots-splurge in December!




This combo really makes me think of baby pumpkins or falling leaves. I think I would really love the base colour too.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 
 Bleach won't hurt you if you dilute it. To sanitize, the ratio is 1 part bleach to 10 parts water. You can start there and add in more bleach as you go. I used to use bleach water to clean and make my nails white years ago! And I didn't pay any attention to ratio but I'm sure I used more than 10% bleach! Just mix it up in a bowl and add a little soap (look on the bottle to see if it says do not use with bleach). Get a nice soft nail brush, soak your nails a little while and then brush with nail brush. Then put lotion on your hands and cuticle oil on your cuticles. Oops, do not wear your favorite shirt or jeans!

Bleach isn't going to do nearly the damage that acetone can to your nails and skin!! I quit using remover with acetone because it stinks so bad and lingers, also makes my nails dry  My favorite is the odorless oily removers that I can't find except online with awful shipping price.
My grandmother always put bleach in her dishwater.  Just a splash.  She lived to be 82 so I'm guessing a little won't kill you! I did that last week (just a little splash) to help sanitize my crock pot. It removed every stain on my nails and cuticles. I wasn't wearing any polish at the time.

Tonight I'm wearing a nameless polish by a brand called pa, manufactured by Dear Laura Inc. in Taiwan. I bought it in a darling little mini bottle in an Asian beauty boutique in Irvine, CA. I'm sorry, I don't remember the name of the store. I couldn't get my photo to upload yet, but here is a photo from the dear-laura Web site:




Photo Source: http://www.dear-laura.com/jp/pa/tsubutsubu.html

It's a bluer based red it real life. Sooooo cute, like ladybugs. I couldn't find any swatches online, but hopefully my own photo will cooperate later. Okay, here it is actually on my nails:



Looks great!


----------



## Monika1

My latest:



    



The interesting thing about it is how I ended up with the yellow: I unexpectedly got it by painting Sally Hansen White On on top of Bondi The Limelight that had a Konad Deep Jungle stamp on it. Strangely the yellow-green wicked through the white and gave me a unique colour.

It aggravates me that Pueen didn't bother to engrave proper music notes - backwards is not good -, but I used them anyway.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



OPI No Spain No Gain
Cute!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like the purple and the happy birthday image. But the cupcakes, I understand - it took me a bit to figure them out. Is it just a whole nail image that is too small for your nails and shifted a bit? You could have just re-done the one nail... but I love blue and the second mani is great too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I actually did.  I took it off and tried another image.  I didn't like that.  I took it off then tried to make it look like an actual cupcake.  I actually tried double stamping the cupcake image after the silver didn't work I tried a lavender and that's why it's shifted.  I did those 2 nails like 5 different ways then gave up and decided to change it entirely.  My nails are getting too long for normal sized stamps.  I wore the same 2 polishes for the past week alternately and I never wear anything that much.  I forgot to list what those were.. I used Revlon Charming which is lavender then put Hard Candy Pink Pixie over top to represent the "frosting"... here is what I was trying to do instead but it ended up all kinds of fail on.  So much so apparently I didn't take a photo of it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually did.  I took it off and tried another image.  I didn't like that.  I took it off then tried to make it look like an actual cupcake.  I actually tried double stamping the cupcake image after the silver didn't work I tried a lavender and that's why it's shifted.  I did those 2 nails like 5 different ways then gave up and decided to change it entirely.  My nails are getting too long for normal sized stamps.  I wore the same 2 polishes for the past week alternately and I never wear anything that much.  I forgot to list what those were.. I used Revlon Charming which is lavender then put Hard Candy Pink Pixie over top to represent the "frosting"... here is what I was trying to do instead but it ended up all kinds of fail on.  So much so apparently I didn't take a photo of it.




Wow! That is a. lot. of tries and a lot of patience! I suspect when you try it for the next birthday or 'just because' it will work, now that you've ironed out the kinks. I sometimes feel like that after 'finishing' a mani, but I'm also just not willing to try all over again at the time. With long nails you'll have more creative uses for your 'full-nail' images that are no longer long enough. I like all of: diagonal, perpendicular, leaving a moon, and leaving a French tip, and with your skill at the reverse stamp, you could create a composite decal that would be long enough. I'm amazed at how long your nails have gotten!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ILNP Admire me (accent nail color club harp on it, ILNP admire me and julep chevron stickers) i included flash and no flash photos in real life it looks somewhere in-between more teal than deep blue

With flash:





NO FLASH:




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Okay. I couldn't wait any longer after seeing you ladies with your Across the Universe manis! Here it is under yellow light and then under color correct bulbs. 







I can't wait to see it in the sunlight! It's a little dark for me for every day wear but this was my first chunky glitter and my first Deborah Lippmann and so far, I'm in love. I used 3 coats of AtU and two coats of seche vite top coat. I just went with Sally Hansen diamond strength for a base coat.
So pretty, enjoy!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! That is a. lot. of tries and a lot of patience! I suspect when you try it for the next birthday or 'just because' it will work, now that you've ironed out the kinks. I sometimes feel like that after 'finishing' a mani, but I'm also just not willing to try all over again at the time. With long nails you'll have more creative uses for your 'full-nail' images that are no longer long enough. I like all of: diagonal, perpendicular, leaving a moon, and leaving a French tip, and with your skill at the reverse stamp, you could create a composite decal that would be long enough. *I'm amazed at how long your nails have gotten!*
Me too!  They were nubs at the beginning of September.  They are not as weak either.  I have a little peeling here and there mostly thanks to my trial of that whitener.  I stand by glass files and California Mango cuticle oil every day!!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried to do a birthday cupcake mani for my boyfriend's bday that failed miserably so I gave up and did Hit Polish Superman instead. 2 coats with 1 coat Seche.









Sorry for the mangled cuticles. Going to give some TLC tomorrow.
They both look great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started out with Sation Wine-y Happy People, but soon after felt I needed some sparkle, so I topped it with Zoya Mosheen.




Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've finally been bitten by the indie - and Etsy - bug. I know I'm a late entrant, but blame my obsession with O.P.I., CG and Zoya! Here's my first indie polish - Reflection in Flames by Carpe Noctem Cosmetics. I'm wearing it over Givenchy Vernis Please! in Fancy Beige (which is more of a pearly tan than a beige). And topped over with two coats of Rimmel Pro Super Wear Ultra Shine top coat. Now someone _please _tell me to stop adding indie polishes to my Etsy cart! I'm saving for a Sephora-and-Boots-splurge in December!




Reminds me of fall leaves on the ground, so cute.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest:



    



The interesting thing about it is how I ended up with the yellow: I unexpectedly got it by painting Sally Hansen White On on top of Bondi The Limelight that had a Konad Deep Jungle stamp on it. Strangely the yellow-green wicked through the white and gave me a unique colour.

It aggravates me that Pueen didn't bother to engrave proper music notes - backwards is not good -, but I used them anyway.
Its awesome how you combined the Bondi and S.H to make the yellow. Its a really pretty yellow and as always your stamping is perfect!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like the purple and the happy birthday image. But the cupcakes, I understand - it took me a bit to figure them out. Is it just a whole nail image that is too small for your nails and shifted a bit? You could have just re-done the one nail... but I love blue and the second mani is great too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I actually did.  I took it off and tried another image.  I didn't like that.  I took it off then tried to make it look like an actual cupcake.  I actually tried double stamping the cupcake image after the silver didn't work I tried a lavender and that's why it's shifted.  I did those 2 nails like 5 different ways then gave up and decided to change it entirely.  My nails are getting too long for normal sized stamps.  I wore the same 2 polishes for the past week alternately and I never wear anything that much.  I forgot to list what those were.. I used Revlon Charming which is lavender then put Hard Candy Pink Pixie over top to represent the "frosting"... here is what I was trying to do instead but it ended up all kinds of fail on.  So much so apparently I didn't take a photo of it.





I think it looks good, you are pretty good with nail designs so I am sure that you will figure it out.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

I just received The Twenty Two set of Sephora X mini polishes as an early xmas gift (intercepted the UPS guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and couldn't wait to try them out! This is two coats of Unmistakable + one coat of Wham


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just received The Twenty Two set of Sephora X mini polishes as an early xmas gift (intercepted the UPS guy



) and couldn't wait to try them out!

This is two coats of Unmistakable + one coat of Wham
Looks great!  I really love the Sephora X polishes.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just received The Twenty Two set of Sephora X mini polishes as an early xmas gift (intercepted the UPS guy



) and couldn't wait to try them out!

This is two coats of Unmistakable + one coat of Wham
I was just playing with this one today at Sephora.  I love white glitters!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just received The Twenty Two set of Sephora X mini polishes as an early xmas gift (intercepted the UPS guy



) and couldn't wait to try them out!

This is two coats of Unmistakable + one coat of Wham
Looks like snow, this thread is making me want to try the Sephora x polishes.


----------



## JC327

Polishes used:
Zoya anchor
Zoya Raven
Kiss white striper
Andreas Choice somersault
Zoya armor


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like snow, this thread is making me want to try the Sephora x polishes.
There's an all blue one that's so awesome.


----------



## Jessismith

> Polishes used: Zoya anchor Zoya Raven Kiss white striper Andreas Choice somersault Zoya armor


 Very dynamic design!


----------



## disconik

> Polishes used: Zoya anchor Zoya Raven Kiss white striper Andreas Choice somersault Zoya armor


 I love this! It's like an exploding daisy!


----------



## disconik

> I just received The Twenty Two set of Sephora X mini polishes as an early xmas gift (intercepted the UPS guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and couldn't wait to try them out! This is two coats of Unmistakable + one coat of Wham


 That is freaking gorgeous! Beautiful combo!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!  They were nubs at the beginning of September.  They are not as weak either.  I have a little peeling here and there mostly thanks to my trial of that whitener.  I stand by glass files and California Mango cuticle oil every day!!!
Of course after I said this one on my right hand broke... it's the one constant breaker... so I trimmed them all. 

Scofflaw Sturm Und Drang









My pictures don't do it justice.  On my right hand the lime green glitters came out better.  I had it upside down for 30 min before using too.


----------



## DeSha

Seared Bronze - Covergirl Outlast Stay Brillant Glosstinis. Love this color with my skin tone! (sorry have not cleaned up my nails yet as they are still drying



)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seared Bronze - Covergirl Outlast Stay Brillant Glosstinis. Love this color with my skin tone! (sorry have not cleaned up my nails yet as they are still drying



)








WOW does that shine!!!!  That's really pretty.


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seared Bronze - Covergirl Outlast Stay Brillant Glosstinis. Love this color with my skin tone! (sorry have not cleaned up my nails yet as they are still drying



)








WOW does that shine!!!!  That's really pretty.


Thanks!! I was really surprised by the color and the shine. It is not overpowering or over the top, but def. glam!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Its awesome how you combined the Bondi and S.H to make the yellow. Its a really pretty yellow and as always your stamping is perfect!
Thank-you! It really feels wonderful to get positive feedback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I just received The Twenty Two set of Sephora X mini polishes as an early xmas gift (intercepted the UPS guy



) and couldn't wait to try them out!

This is two coats of Unmistakable + one coat of Wham
How lovely! I really like the look of Unmistakable.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Of course after I said this one on my right hand broke... it's the one constant breaker... so I trimmed them all. 

Scofflaw Sturm Und Drang









My pictures don't do it justice.  On my right hand the lime green glitters came out better.  I had it upside down for 30 min before using too.




Ouch! Sorry to hear it. Ah, so I'm not the only one who does that either; I spend some time rolling the bottle around to get the balls to make the glitter un-stick from the sides, and I keep it upside down hoping that glitter density will become greater near the (typically) top of the bottle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the deep grey base in this one.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seared Bronze - Covergirl Outlast Stay Brillant Glosstinis. Love this color with my skin tone! (sorry have not cleaned up my nails yet as they are still drying



)








I agree that is really wonderful on you! It looks like a colour I would love too.


----------



## Parasoul

I've been away for far too long. I miss all you lovely ladies. I can't wait to get back to some painting.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you're all doing well. &lt;3


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks like snow, this thread is making me want to try the Sephora x polishes.
There's an all blue one that's so awesome.

Going to make believe I didn't read that! lol I am adding them to my wish list hopefully I will get them, if not I will probably pick some up after the holidays.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Polishes used:

Zoya anchor

Zoya Raven

Kiss white striper

Andreas Choice somersault

Zoya armor

Very dynamic design! Thank you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Polishes used:

Zoya anchor

Zoya Raven

Kiss white striper

Andreas Choice somersault

Zoya armor

I love this! It's like an exploding daisy!


----------



## Momsgotmail

I need your help ladies!!  I need a bronze or close to an antique gold colored nail polish.  Metallic finish.  3 Free Preferred.  Cooler the tone the better.  Any suggestions?  PLEASE??? TY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Me too!  They were nubs at the beginning of September.  They are not as weak either.  I have a little peeling here and there mostly thanks to my trial of that whitener.  I stand by glass files and California Mango cuticle oil every day!!!
Of course after I said this one on my right hand broke... it's the one constant breaker... so I trimmed them all.

Scofflaw Sturm Und Drang









My pictures don't do it justice.  On my right hand the lime green glitters came out better.  I had it upside down for 30 min before using too.





Sorry to hear about your nails. That polish is beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seared Bronze - Covergirl Outlast Stay Brillant Glosstinis. Love this color with my skin tone! (sorry have not cleaned up my nails yet as they are still drying



)








Love that color on you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been away for far too long. I miss all you lovely ladies. I can't wait to get back to some painting.





I hope you're all doing well. &lt;3
Welcome back!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need your help ladies!!  I need a bronze or close to an antique gold colored nail polish.  Metallic finish.  3 Free Preferred.  Cooler the tone the better.  Any suggestions?  PLEASE??? TY  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I would say Zoya Ziv or Zoya Richelle, hope that helps.


----------



## reepy

Julep - Valerie


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been away for far too long. I miss all you lovely ladies. I can't wait to get back to some painting.





I hope you're all doing well. &lt;3
i was wondering where you went...glad to have you back and can't wait to see your next mani!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been away for far too long. I miss all you lovely ladies. I can't wait to get back to some painting.






I hope you're all doing well. &lt;3
Yay!  You're back!  I missed you.  Now let's see some manis!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Zoya - Lotus


----------



## NotTheMama

I love this mani, it's one of the Nyx polishes I got in the set that I bought. It's a pretty green color.



Then I used a top coat from one of my Polish Addict mystery boxes.



I think it turned out so cool, I didn't even do clean up yet cause I wanted to post pics. The pics don't do justice to how shiny and sparkley it is!! This might be my favorite mani I've done yet!!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I love this mani, it's one of the Nyx polishes I got in the set that I bought. It's a pretty green color.





Then I used a top coat from one of my Polish Addict mystery boxes.





I think it turned out so cool, I didn't even do clean up yet cause I wanted to post pics. The pics don't do justice to how shiny and sparkley it is!! This might be my favorite mani I've done yet!!
Very pretty!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

CJ Lacquer's 'Red Zone' glitter topper over a The New Black polish (Dunno the name - it was in a popsugar set from way long ago!)


----------



## NotTheMama

> Very pretty!


 Thank you!! Last time I wore green polish to work some old man at my window said "are your nails painted green?" And I said yes. Then he said "why would you do that?" Lol...he was about 110 years old so I just smiled and said that I liked green. He shook his head &amp; walked away.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love that color!
Thanks!  I really need to start using a proper camera; it was hard to capture the texture.  My Blackberry camera seems to always be a bit blurry no matter how many takes I do lol


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya - Lotus


Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Julep - Valerie


Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I love this mani, it's one of the Nyx polishes I got in the set that I bought. It's a pretty green color.





Then I used a top coat from one of my Polish Addict mystery boxes.





I think it turned out so cool, I didn't even do clean up yet cause I wanted to post pics. The pics don't do justice to how shiny and sparkley it is!! This might be my favorite mani I've done yet!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



CJ Lacquer's 'Red Zone' glitter topper over a The New Black polish (Dunno the name - it was in a popsugar set from way long ago!)
You ladies are making me want to own all of these polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Knocked Up Nails - Rock-a-Bye Radiance

Totally new brand to me, but their polishes are supposedly safe for pregnant women, children, people with allergies and even cancer patients.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Knocked Up Nails - Rock-a-Bye Radiance

Totally new brand to me, but their polishes are supposedly safe for pregnant women, children, people with allergies and even cancer patients.





This. Is. GORGEOUS!


----------



## ZeeOmega

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I love this mani, it's one of the Nyx polishes I got in the set that I bought. It's a pretty green color.





Then I used a top coat from one of my Polish Addict mystery boxes.





I think it turned out so cool, I didn't even do clean up yet cause I wanted to post pics. The pics don't do justice to how shiny and sparkley it is!! This might be my favorite mani I've done yet!!

Oh so pretty! I know you said that the Polish Addict one was from a mystery box, but is there a name for the color? I think I might need it in my life, even if I just stare at the bottle...


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya - Lotus
Looks great!  And you just reminded me that I have this polish!  Will be using it for my next mani.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Oh so pretty! I know you said that the Polish Addict one was from a mystery box, but is there a name for the color? I think I might need it in my life, even if I just stare at the bottle...


 It just says SPF 35 top coat...I've never seen it in the store for sale, but I know someone asked if it was going to be available and she said yes. I think it's awesome and I can't believe it took me this long to use it. And I could just sit &amp; look at the bottle, too!!


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya - Lotus

Now that's a sexy color!


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seared Bronze - Covergirl Outlast Stay Brillant Glosstinis. Love this color with my skin tone! (sorry have not cleaned up my nails yet as they are still drying



)
Love that color on you!


Thank you kindly!!


----------



## acostakk

Wet n Wild Under Your Spell


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seared Bronze - Covergirl Outlast Stay Brillant Glosstinis. Love this color with my skin tone! (sorry have not cleaned up my nails yet as they are still drying



)
I agree that is really wonderful on you! It looks like a colour I would love too.


go for it @Monika1! would love to what awesome manicure you come up with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Julep - Valerie

That's very pretty. Sorta like an evergreen-ish color?


----------



## reepy

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's very pretty. Sorta like an evergreen-ish color?
It has a little more blue in it to be an evergreen, but is more green than blue overall.  In the world of Xmas trees, a very deep blue spruce.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But it also has a faint amount of gold shimmer which makes it really special, I think.


----------



## felicia1995

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Knocked Up Nails - Rock-a-Bye Radiance

Totally new brand to me, but their polishes are supposedly safe for pregnant women, children, people with allergies and even cancer patients.





ZOMG. I guess the name is a little better than "Boob Tumor Nails," but not by much. I'd be afraid to wear this brand as...as...I'm not really looking to become a parent right now, and this seems like the polish equivalent of walking under a bunch of ladders.


----------



## ZeeOmega

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It just says SPF 35 top coat...I've never seen it in the store for sale, but I know someone asked if it was going to be available and she said yes. I think it's awesome and I can't believe it took me this long to use it. And I could just sit &amp; look at the bottle, too!!





Thank you! I'll have to see about emailing her about it when I feel like I can convince myself to spend some money after recent expenditures.


----------



## Parasoul

> Welcome back!


Thank you!


> i was wondering where you went...glad to have you back and can't wait to see your next mani!!


I've been lurking for the most part. Life hasn't been treating me well so I haven't had much free time.


> Yay! Â You're back! Â I missed you. Â Now let's see some manis!


I missed you too Miss Donna! Did you by any chance get those bottles yet?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There will be plenty of manis soon pinky swearsies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Now that's a sexy color!

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks great!  And you just reminded me that I have this polish!  Will be using it for my next mani.  

Thanks! 






Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Knocked Up Nails - Rock-a-Bye Radiance

Totally new brand to me, but their polishes are supposedly safe for pregnant women, children, people with allergies and even cancer patients.





Wowza! That color is stunning! Love it, and now I'm going to have to google that brand.


----------



## meaganola

I need more practice applying these (I have no clue how I ended up with tip shrink, and I overstretched one of them), but my first Scratch monthly mani box arrived yesterday, and I *had* to go with the Patchwork Wonderland wraps for at least the first part of the week!



I don't really like the studs I put on, but live and learn. They seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need more practice applying these (I have no clue how I ended up with tip shrink, and I overstretched one of them), but my first Scratch monthly mani box arrived yesterday, and I *had* to go with the Patchwork Wonderland wraps for at least the first part of the week!




I don't really like the studs I put on, but live and learn. They seemed like a good idea at the time.
Your nails are looking awesome!  I am with  you on the studs.  I love the look but wearing them, for me is way too much.


----------



## disconik

> This is beautiful!
> 
> Looooooove this! Zoya - Lotus





> Knocked Up Nails - Rock-a-Bye Radiance Totally new brand to me, but their polishes are supposedly safe for pregnant women, children, people with allergies and even cancer patients.


----------



## disconik

So here's the nailtini champagne that came in my ipsy bag. ( I'm still giving birchbox the side eye for not sending me color club baldwin blue or ANY polish, for that matter.) I didn't really dig the feel of the polish and the color doesn't work well on me. I decided to try a couple of "bubbly" accent nails using individually placed clear caviar manicure spheres. That didn't really work as well as I'd hoped but, hey, it's all about trying new things and having fun!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

> Knocked Up Nails - Rock-a-Bye Radiance Totally new brand to me, but their polishes are supposedly safe for pregnant women, children, people with allergies and even cancer patients.


 This is gorgeous!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

> I just received The Twenty Two set of Sephora X mini polishes as an early xmas gift (intercepted the UPS guy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and couldn't wait to try them out! This is two coats of Unmistakable + one coat of Wham


 So pretty!


----------



## Iheartmakeup11

I've been loving China glaze Merry Berry lately , perfect deep berryred shade for fall or winter.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you!
I've been lurking for the most part. Life hasn't been treating me well so I haven't had much free time.
I missed you too Miss Donna! Did you by any chance get those bottles yet?





There will be plenty of manis soon pinky swearsies.




I did!  Very nice colours.  I'm really happy with them.  Thank you so much for helping me out with them.  You're a sweetheart.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Only 6 tasks left in the 30 mani marathon, here are my 19-24. Galaxies, water marble, inspired by a color, song, movie, and book


----------



## Parasoul

> I did! Â Very nice colours. Â I'm really happy with them. Â Thank you so much for helping me out with them. Â You're a sweetheart.


I'm really glad you liked them! I knew they'd go to a nice home so how could I not give them to you?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - Molten Golden I'd call this a golden mauve. It's definitely rosy, but with a golden shimmer that gives an orangey effect in different light. Very pretty. Nice formula, fat brush.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need more practice applying these (I have no clue how I ended up with tip shrink, and I overstretched one of them), but my first Scratch monthly mani box arrived yesterday, and I *had* to go with the Patchwork Wonderland wraps for at least the first part of the week!




I don't really like the studs I put on, but live and learn. They seemed like a good idea at the time.
This is adorable.  I've never tried the nail wraps yet, but you're tempting me.


----------



## disconik

Turns out I didn't need to try a bubble effect. The polish bubbled on its own. :/


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you!
I've been lurking for the most part. Life hasn't been treating me well so I haven't had much free time.
I missed you too Miss Donna! Did you by any chance get those bottles yet?





There will be plenty of manis soon pinky swearsies.




sorry to hear, hope things get better for you and you know you can always vent to us MuT ladies if you need to!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Only 6 tasks left in the 30 mani marathon, here are my 19-24.

Galaxies, water marble, inspired by a color, song, movie, and book




The top middle is water marble??!!  That's crazy good.  I've never seen a water marble come out like that...it looks like flames, which I'm sure is what you were going for but how the heck did you do that?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The top middle is water marble??!!  That's crazy good.  I've never seen a water marble come out like that...it looks like flames, which I'm sure is what you were going for but how the heck did you do that?
That's a stamp.  I read the 30 day mani thread, she did the under colors with dry marble I believe.

It's crazy beautiful either way!!!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Turns out I didn't need to try a bubble effect. The polish bubbled on its own. :/
I was going to "like" this, but that just seems wrong.  I hate when polish bubbles!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild Under Your Spell


That is a really lovely colour!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - Molten Golden

I'd call this a golden mauve. It's definitely rosy, but with a golden shimmer that gives an orangey effect in different light. Very pretty. Nice formula, fat brush.






I see it more as a rust, but super pretty either way, and your nails are fantastic too!


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Zoya Kimber. My picture is crap but it has the prettiest gold shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here's the nailtini champagne that came in my ipsy bag. ( I'm still giving birchbox the side eye for not sending me color club baldwin blue or ANY polish, for that matter.) I didn't really dig the feel of the polish and the color doesn't work well on me. I decided to try a couple of "bubbly" accent nails using individually placed clear caviar manicure spheres. That didn't really work as well as I'd hoped but, hey, it's all about trying new things and having fun!








I think the bubble effect is really neat, especially on the thumb! It was a successful experiment!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Kimber. My picture is crap but it has the prettiest gold shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Definitely a very cute colour!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need more practice applying these (I have no clue how I ended up with tip shrink, and I overstretched one of them), but my first Scratch monthly mani box arrived yesterday, and I *had* to go with the Patchwork Wonderland wraps for at least the first part of the week!




I don't really like the studs I put on, but live and learn. They seemed like a good idea at the time.
Those are neat! Is the 'tip shrink' just wear on the much-used index finger? I have wear like that with regular polish - if it happens, my index finger is the first place for wear simply because I use it most, and I'll often have chipping back similar to that on the surface simply because the the nail under the polish was a bit peeled and not perfect as well.

In terms of the studs, I like the idea to use them here; the precise application on the ring finger looks really good.


----------



## Jessismith

Thank you! The camera does bring out the red-orange shimmer. It's very rosey-mauve IRL.



> I see it more as a rust, but super pretty either way, and your nails are fantastic too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Only 6 tasks left in the 30 mani marathon, here are my 19-24.

Galaxies, water marble, inspired by a color, song, movie, and book




The top middle is water marble??!!  That's crazy good.  I've never seen a water marble come out like that...it looks like flames, which I'm sure is what you were going for but how the heck did you do that?



Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
That's a stamp.  I read the 30 day mani thread, she did the under colors with dry marble I believe.
It's crazy beautiful either way!!!

Christa is correct, the flames are actually dry marbled with a flame stamp on top. Sorry for the confusion @DonnaD, I didn't type out all the details. I placed the colors onto the nail and swirled them around with a tiny dotting tool, I'm not a fan of water marble so I decided to try another technique  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Christa is correct, the flames are actually dry marbled with a flame stamp on top. Sorry for the confusion @DonnaD, I didn't type out all the details. I placed the colors onto the nail and swirled them around with a tiny dotting tool, I'm not a fan of water marble so I decided to try another technique  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
You and me both, honey.  I dropped my camera in the stupid water bowl when I did it for the 31dc and it was at that point I decided that I hated water marbling more than that one ex  boyfriend I had in the mid 80's.

However you did it, it's major awesome and I love it.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here's the nailtini champagne that came in my ipsy bag. ( I'm still giving birchbox the side eye for not sending me color club baldwin blue or ANY polish, for that matter.) I didn't really dig the feel of the polish and the color doesn't work well on me. I decided to try a couple of "bubbly" accent nails using individually placed clear caviar manicure spheres. That didn't really work as well as I'd hoped but, hey, it's all about trying new things and having fun!




I think the little caviar bubbles look awesome! Very cute idea.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya - Lotus
Nice!


----------



## Monika1

I'm wearing Jenna HIPP By Invitation Only (a white cream) over Revlon Colorstay base coat. What a mess. It went on OK, but as the third coat dried, I got bubble-mania. So I'm not taking photos now. Then a few hours later I had a bath and the bubbles got even bigger and more numerous! As I'm not in the mood to start again, this will be used to practise nail art. We'll see how it looks with some... distracting elements.

It might be a 3-free vs 5-free issue, but I've not had something as dramatic as this! It looks like I tried and failed with doing the bubble effect.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I love this mani, it's one of the Nyx polishes I got in the set that I bought. It's a pretty green color.





Then I used a top coat from one of my Polish Addict mystery boxes.





I think it turned out so cool, I didn't even do clean up yet cause I wanted to post pics. The pics don't do justice to how shiny and sparkley it is!! This might be my favorite mani I've done yet!!
That's a very attractive colour! Lovely.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



CJ Lacquer's 'Red Zone' glitter topper over a The New Black polish (Dunno the name - it was in a popsugar set from way long ago!)
I really like the base and the bar glitter in here. It's neat that there are different lengths.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Knocked Up Nails - Rock-a-Bye Radiance

Totally new brand to me, but their polishes are supposedly safe for pregnant women, children, people with allergies and even cancer patients.




That's interesting - are they water-based or just 5-free or otherwise what are their ingredients to comfortably make that claim?  Pretty colour though! Was it easy to apply well?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thank you! The camera does bring out the red-orange shimmer. It's very rosey-mauve IRL.
Yeah... cameras and colours... rosy-mauve is lovely too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads

Tried my Nailtini Champagne polish. Added dots and made it matte. I'm loving it as a nude colour. Very pretty.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's interesting - are they water-based or just 5-free or otherwise what are their ingredients to comfortably make that claim?  Pretty colour though! Was it easy to apply well?
I think they're just 5-free, but I'm not really an expert on ingredients so here they are:

Butyl Acetate, Ethyl Acetate Nitrocellulose, Acetyl Tributyl Citrate, Adipic Acid/ Neopentyl Glycol/ Trimellitic Anhydride Copolymer, Isopropyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Bentonite, Acrylates Copolymer, Styrene/Acrylates, Copolymer,Benzophenone-1, CI 77891,CI 19140, CI 15850, CI 15850,CI 15880, CI 77491,CI 77499, CI 77510, CI 77163 Polyethylene Terephthalate, Aluminium Powder, Mica

As for the formula, it goes on like butter! In the swatch I have only one coat on, except for the pointer finger where I added another coat. Seriously, it's super pigmented and thick in a good way, but it does take a little longer to dry.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tried my Nailtini Champagne polish. Added dots and made it matte. I'm loving it as a nude colour. Very pretty.



I agree; it's very pretty!


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are neat! Is the 'tip shrink' just wear on the much-used index finger? I have wear like that with regular polish - if it happens, my index finger is the first place for wear simply because I use it most, and I'll often have chipping back similar to that on the surface simply because the the nail under the polish was a bit peeled and not perfect as well.

In terms of the studs, I like the idea to use them here; the precise application on the ring finger looks really good.
Thank you!  The tip shrink actually happened within less than an hour of application.  I had smoothed and buffed my nails before applying these to make sure I had a nice surface, but they still shrank a bit.  I think that I stretched the wrap a little bit too much when I put it on, and then it simply snapped back to its desired size.  It might also be due to the fact that I used Seche Vite.  I always get tip shrink whenever I use that stuff.  

And these did wear well enough today for me to keep them for tomorrow, which is good because I'm totally fried, and I'm not sure I can deal with redoing my nails tonight (I can't even deal with going through my Fortune Cooke Soap box this evening)!  Well, okay, that's assuming they hold up in the shower.  Which will happen now.  So we'll see the final outcome shortly.  I *really* don't want to redo my nails tonight.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are neat! Is the 'tip shrink' just wear on the much-used index finger? I have wear like that with regular polish - if it happens, my index finger is the first place for wear simply because I use it most, and I'll often have chipping back similar to that on the surface simply because the the nail under the polish was a bit peeled and not perfect as well.

In terms of the studs, I like the idea to use them here; the precise application on the ring finger looks really good.
Thank you!  The tip shrink actually happened within less than an hour of application.  I had smoothed and buffed my nails before applying these to make sure I had a nice surface, but they still shrank a bit.  I think that I stretched the wrap a little bit too much when I put it on, and then it simply snapped back to its desired size.  It might also be due to the fact that I used Seche Vite.  I always get tip shrink whenever I use that stuff.

And these did wear well enough today for me to keep them for tomorrow, which is good because I'm totally fried, and I'm not sure I can deal with redoing my nails tonight (I can't even deal with going through my Fortune Cooke Soap box this evening)!  Well, okay, that's assuming they hold up in the shower.  Which will happen now.  So we'll see the final outcome shortly.  I *really* don't want to redo my nails tonight.


I get tip shrinkage when I use any kind of top coat over nail wraps.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Only 6 tasks left in the 30 mani marathon, here are my 19-24.

Galaxies, water marble, inspired by a color, song, movie, and book





I'm especially loving the purple Pixie Dust one.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Only 6 tasks left in the 30 mani marathon, here are my 19-24.

Galaxies, water marble, inspired by a color, song, movie, and book

I'm especially loving the purple Pixie Dust one.

Thanks! I am very much enjoying stamping on pixie dusts!


----------



## Marj B

Ignore the cuticles and all that, I just found this in my facebook pics. Dated June 2010! I didn't use tape or anything. I just did my nails with my Merle Norman Lilac Palooza  and diagonally brushed on a darker Sally Girl purple then used the striper to hide the line




 Sorry it's so big, I couldn't size it because I copied and pasted it from my facebook pics.


----------



## Horrorbeauty

Completely in love with Zoya's Neve right now, a lovely dark shiny blue I saw watching one of my favorite beauty gurus on YT.


----------



## Jac13

> Completely in love with Zoya's Neve right now, a lovely dark shiny blue I saw watching one of my favorite beauty gurus on YT.


 I love Zoya's. I don't have Neve but it is pretty from what I can tell. I think Ibiza is pretty too.


----------



## monicamarroquin

Nailtini Caviar Cocktail &lt;3 LOVE these polishes!!!! They stay on forever and dry super fast!!!


----------



## Christa W

I am having too much fun with today's manicure.  The green holo is Hit Polish Fern Gully.  Glitter is one coat of Hit Polish Punked Up Kicks over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  Accent/ring finger is also MBSW with a reverse decal of PSY using plate QA52 I made using Kleancolor Black, Sinful Colors Poudre, and Sally Hansen Blue-Away from the Insta-Dri line.  I moved the decal when it was on my finger so that's why it looks a little messy but I still think it rocks!!!

Top pic is without flash, bottom is with.  OMG this holo is amazing.  I used 3 coats no base.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am having too much fun with today's manicure.  The green holo is Hit Polish Fern Gully.  Glitter is one coat of Hit Polish Punked Up Kicks over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  Accent/ring finger is also MBSW with a reverse decal of PSY using plate QA52 I made using Kleancolor Black, Sinful Colors Poudre, and Sally Hansen Blue-Away from the Insta-Dri line.  I moved the decal when it was on my finger so that's why it looks a little messy but I still think it rocks!!!

Top pick is without flash, bottom is with.  OMG this holo is amazing.  I used 3 coats no base.








Fun!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *monicamarroquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Nailtini Caviar Cocktail &lt;3 LOVE these polishes!!!! They stay on forever and dry super fast!!!
Good to know it's a good polish. It looks good!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 




I'm so impressed with your reverse decals. Amazing! And that holo is incredible.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ignore the cuticles and all that, I just found this in my facebook pics. Dated June 2010! I didn't use tape or anything. I just did my nails with my Merle Norman Lilac Palooza  and diagonally brushed on a darker Sally Girl purple then used the striper to hide the line



 Sorry it's so big, I couldn't size it because I copied and pasted it from my facebook pics.




 
If you've been enjoying nail art ideas since then, no wonder you have a bit of a supplies collection!





It's fun to see the progress!


----------



## Monika1

My latest from the marathon. I find it too much in terms of colours and patterns, but hope some of you can recognize the theme.


----------



## Marj B

Monika, when I found out how bad my emphysema is I decided maybe I shouldn't use regular nail polish. So I ordered some waterbase polish, which I dislike a lot, and gave my polishes to my step daughter and her boyfriend's girls. That is when I had a lot of China Glaze, OPI and Finger Paints. I had the perfect white! I don't know the brand because the label was gone when my granddaughter left it at my house.I had another white or 2. 



   By the time I started using regular nail polish again and my step daughter brought the bag of polish to me, all of the whites were gone and the few bottles that were left were almost empty! Geez, how did those kids use so much nail polish? So I had to start over! But now I'm not working so I don't have the money to buy the more expensive brands. November is COPD month and our color is orange if you want to do your nails for the cause. I smoked for 30 years before I quit. I'm one of the unlucky ones and I have only 17% lung function. Not even 1/5th of what a normal person has.

So, I love to do my nails! Got my left middle finger stuck in a drawer handle and ripped it so got a stumpy now. LOL


----------



## Marj B

Wow, you have been busy!  I give up on trying to guess!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest from the marathon. I find it too much in terms of colours and patterns, but hope some of you can recognize the theme.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Monika, when I found out how bad my emphysema is I decided maybe I shouldn't use regular nail polish. So I ordered some waterbase polish, which I dislike a lot, and gave my polishes to my step daughter and her boyfriend's girls. That is when I had a lot of China Glaze, OPI and Finger Paints. I had the perfect white! I don't know the brand because the label was gone when my granddaughter left it at my house.I had another white or 2. 



   By the time I started using regular nail polish again and my step daughter brought the bag of polish to me, all of the whites were gone and the few bottles that were left were almost empty! Geez, how did those kids use so much nail polish? So I had to start over! But now I'm not working so I don't have the money to buy the more expensive brands. November is COPD month and our color is orange if you want to do your nails for the cause. I smoked for 30 years before I quit. I'm one of the unlucky ones and I have only 17% lung function. Not even 1/5th of what a normal person has.

So, I love to do my nails! Got my left middle finger stuck in a drawer handle and ripped it so got a stumpy now. LOL
I'm glad that you quit.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Ugh. For some reason I'm having trouble uploading an image from my phone.


----------



## ZeeOmega

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest from the marathon. I find it too much in terms of colours and patterns, but hope some of you can recognize the theme.



   



    

Alice in Wonderland! Love it! =D

Is there a meaning behind the accent shape that appears on each nail?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!
I got Zoya Purity and you were right.  It's the best white I've used to date...and I've used a lot of them.  Since I'm now boycotting Zoya, I'll give the Sephora X a try when I reun out.

PS:  that's a beautiful mani.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad that you quit.

Yes! Me too...I wouldn't be here otherwise! I quit 12 years ago!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think they're just 5-free, but I'm not really an expert on ingredients so here they are:

Butyl Acetate, Ethyl Acetate Nitrocellulose, Acetyl Tributyl Citrate, Adipic Acid/ Neopentyl Glycol/ Trimellitic Anhydride Copolymer, Isopropyl Alcohol, Stearalkonium Bentonite, Acrylates Copolymer, Styrene/Acrylates, Copolymer,Benzophenone-1, CI 77891,CI 19140, CI 15850, CI 15850,CI 15880, CI 77491,CI 77499, CI 77510, CI 77163 Polyethylene Terephthalate, Aluminium Powder, Mica

As for the formula, it goes on like butter! In the swatch I have only one coat on, except for the pointer finger where I added another coat. Seriously, it's super pigmented and thick in a good way, but it does take a little longer to dry.
Good to hear! I guess the super-rigid would still question this, with benzophenone, phthalates, acrylates, dyes, and even aluminum powder, but I'm excited to have another new option. And water-based stuff is not for me. Maybe It'll get better? Of course with the name, shopping could be interesting for some...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Both the 13 year-old and the 70 year-old nail art fan will get some looks.


----------



## Marj B

Ooh, I love this!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Zoya Purity and you were right.  It's the best white I've used to date...and I've used a lot of them.  Since I'm now boycotting Zoya, I'll give the Sephora X a try when I reun out.

PS:  that's a beautiful mani.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Monika, when I found out how bad my emphysema is I decided maybe I shouldn't use regular nail polish. So I ordered some waterbase polish, which I dislike a lot, and gave my polishes to my step daughter and her boyfriend's girls. That is when I had a lot of China Glaze, OPI and Finger Paints. I had the perfect white! I don't know the brand because the label was gone when my granddaughter left it at my house.I had another white or 2. 




   By the time I started using regular nail polish again and my step daughter brought the bag of polish to me, all of the whites were gone and the few bottles that were left were almost empty! Geez, how did those kids use so much nail polish? So I had to start over! But now I'm not working so I don't have the money to buy the more expensive brands. November is COPD month and our color is orange if you want to do your nails for the cause. I smoked for 30 years before I quit. I'm one of the unlucky ones and I have only 17% lung function. Not even 1/5th of what a normal person has.

So, I love to do my nails! Got my left middle finger stuck in a drawer handle and ripped it so got a stumpy now. LOL
Ooo, I think maybe I was thinking of another collection. Sorry to hear your breathing is so bad. It's good you quite smoking and great you resumed nail art! I've had some scares with my breathing due to autoimmune conditions and it is not fun, but fortunately I'm in a lot better shape than 17%! Regarding the disappearing polish, I suspect they share a lot, and rebelliously paint furniture! But glad you're back, whatever the size of the stash.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Alice in Wonderland! Love it! =D

Is there a meaning behind the accent shape that appears on each nail?

Yup, you got it! The accent on the nails is meant to be the ears of the rabbit that rushes around, "late, late, late" in Wonderland. It might have helped if I had a pocket-watch on one of the nails, but I didn't end up doing one.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!
This looks really pretty and it's super to know that White Matter passes in your eyes.


----------



## ZeeOmega

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yup, you got it! The accent on the nails is meant to be the ears of the rabbit that rushes around, "late, late, late" in Wonderland. It might have helped if I had a pocket-watch on one of the nails, but I didn't end up doing one.

Oooh, I thought it might be the rabbit ears. Totally an awesome mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oooh, I thought it might be the rabbit ears. Totally an awesome mani! 
Thanks so much! I'm glad you like it!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!

Beautiful as always, Scooby. I've been reading mostly glowing reviews about the whole Sephora X line. I really want one of those speckled Illamasquas; I don't think I could rock Scarce, but I'd love to try the green one and the purple.

And thank you for supporting the cause; my mother-in-law died of breast cancer at only 48 years old.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm glad that you quit.

Yes! Me too...I wouldn't be here otherwise! I quit 12 years ago!


Nail polish is a much better addiction! I'm trying to decide what to put on tonight...


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

Essie Mochachino. Please excuse my cuticles. I MUST stop picking at them!


----------



## jessrose18

ilnp purgatory with zoya mosheen top coat


----------



## luckyme502

> ilnp purgatory with zoya mosheen top coat


 I love that. It looks beautiful.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!
I got Zoya Purity and you were right.  It's the best white I've used to date...and I've used a lot of them.  Since I'm now boycotting Zoya, I'll give the Sephora X a try when I reun out.

PS:  that's a beautiful mani.

Thanks! And I'm glad Purity is working for you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, I love this!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!
This looks really pretty and it's super to know that White Matter passes in your eyes.



Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!

Beautiful as always, Scooby. I've been reading mostly glowing reviews about the whole Sephora X line. I really want one of those speckled Illamasquas; I don't think I could rock Scarce, but I'd love to try the green one and the purple.

And thank you for supporting the cause; my mother-in-law died of breast cancer at only 48 years old.

Thanks ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

@sleepykat you should check your local Sephoras if you have any, I found Scarce and the tan speckled one in the clearance bin for 4 bucks each! I left the tan one but I love scarce so much!


----------



## meaganola

Second set of Scratch nail wraps!



Eclectic Boulevard wraps over Square Hue Nantucket. The alignment isn't the greatest, but it's good enough for my first try using clear wraps over color. I only used one strip of the wraps (my right hand has completely different designs!), and they apparently don't dry out or cure when the packet is open, so I can give it another shot later! And if it turns out they do dry out and become unusable, I'm not particularly in love with the design, so no big loss.


----------



## disconik

We're doing our thanksgiving potluck at the office tomorrow so I thought I'd give this fall mania a go. The orange is OPI Deutsch You Want Me, the brown is Running With Wolves for Sparitual (great formula and I love their rubber grip lids). I added a thin coat of Essie Luxe Effects is As Gold As It Gets for a little glitter. SV bad and top coat. I'm pretty happy with it for a whipdash job whilst drinking an 11% beer.


----------



## Marj B

That is a perfect Thanksgiving mani. I love it! So pretty.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We're doing our thanksgiving potluck at the office tomorrow so I thought I'd give this fall mania a go. The orange is OPI Deutsch You Want Me, the brown is Running With Wolves for Sparitual (great formula and I love their rubber grip lids). I added a thin coat of Essie Luxe Effects is As Gold As It Gets for a little glitter. SV bad and top coat. I'm pretty happy with it for a whipdash job whilst drinking an 11% beer.


----------



## disconik

Ehhhh...  Please forgive the typos.  I uploaded that from my phone and..  yeah..  11% beer.

Thank you, @Marj B !


----------



## disconik

Under color correct lighting:


----------



## Marj B

I've got on 3 coats of Gray's Anatomy, then my topcoat. I'm glad they are both fast try formulas because it is so late. I just don't know if I like this or not. It's been a long time since I gave it a try. Has anybody tried the Kleancolor Pastels? nomorerack has them 6 for$8.00. That sounds like a deal, especially if I can grab them during a free ship special. I know the China Glaze pastels I got a few years ago were so hard to get coverage with. I just wondered if these are the same. I do so love the colors!!

Scooby, how about an orange mani for COPD? Our month is November.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Mochachino. Please excuse my cuticles. I MUST stop picking at them!




Beautiful color and very unique. I think the shimmer adds a lot to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Your nails look so nice. I think I will cut mine so they are all the same. Hope they look as good as yours!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Under color correct lighting:


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

> Essie Mochachino. Please excuse my cuticles. I MUST stop picking at them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful color and very unique. I think the shimmer adds a lot to it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...

 Thanks! I much prefer cremes to shimmers/glitters, but I thought this was a nice fall toned neutral.


----------



## DonnaD

I was going through some totes looking for yarn and I found a basket of vintage polish.  More Maybelline Express Finish from 1997, a bunch of ancient Avon and one sad and lonely but very beautiful OPI.  It's label is gone.  I'm guessing this is from around that same time frame...maybe as late as 2001.  It's a coppery rosy red with a shimmer.  Anyone have any idea what it's name might be?

Do not be alarmed by the amount of latx paint embedded in my fingernails...it will come off eventually....


----------



## DonnaD

Never mnd...found it.  Smokin' In Havana.  I found a page that lists every OPI known to mankind!  Awesomeness!  http://www.nailpolishdiva.com/opi_nail_color.htm


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Formula X For Sephora - The Twenty Two - Swatches









I'm totes in love with this set of mini polishes....no lie!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am having too much fun with today's manicure.  The green holo is Hit Polish Fern Gully.  Glitter is one coat of Hit Polish Punked Up Kicks over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  Accent/ring finger is also MBSW with a reverse decal of PSY using plate QA52 I made using Kleancolor Black, Sinful Colors Poudre, and Sally Hansen Blue-Away from the Insta-Dri line.  I moved the decal when it was on my finger so that's why it looks a little messy but I still think it rocks!!!

Top pic is without flash, bottom is with.  OMG this holo is amazing.  I used 3 coats no base. 
Wow, that green is definitely going on my wish list right now! Beautiful!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, that green is definitely going on my wish list right now! Beautiful!
I loved that when it was not in direct light it was so vibrant and beautiful and then when it was under direct light it just blew up with rainbows.  Wear on it was better than any other holo I have used too.  No base coat or top coat and it was still good this afternoon when I took it off.  My China Glaze holos chipped like an hour after I put it on.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

I'm cheating and doing yesterday and today's polish because I am so excited about the Cult Nails kick I'm on right now.

Masquerade (this one is hard to capture!):









and Iconic:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm cheating and doing yesterday and today's polish because I am so excited about the Cult Nails kick I'm on right now.

Masquerade (this one is hard to capture!):





Wow!  There is so much going on there!  How pretty.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow!  There is so much going on there!  How pretty.
Yeah, it's kinda crazy. It's like a green jelly with purple/gold shifting shimmer? It looked different in every type of light and from every angle. It's really something.


----------



## Christa W

I lost the sunlight so bottom pic was one I took earlier in the day.  This is Dance Legend 193 UV changing polish. 

Loving it.  I may stamp on it just to see how it's affected by the UV change too!!!  Reminds me of strawberry &amp; cream ice cream when it's indoors.  I had 2 UV changing polishes in the 90's that never worked.  This is so much fun.  Only downside was the smell!!  Very strong chemically.  I suppose Russian polishes aren't trying to be free of anything!!!  These are 3 coats on the nail, 2 on the nail wheel and 1 coat of Seche Vite on the nails as well.  More pics on the indie lovers thread too.

Shade/indoors





In window with little sun/clouds





Sunlight.  It gets a bit darker than this as this was taken indoors also in a sunbeam.


----------



## kaitlynns

I have on 5 different colors, i couldn't decide! They are all OPI from the Mariah Holiday collection: My favorite ornament, wonderous star, make him mine, it's frosty outside, and ski slope sweetie.


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ilnp purgatory with zoya mosheen top coat









Can't take my eyes off of your manicure. Stunning!!!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I lost the sunlight so bottom pic was one I took earlier in the day.  This is Dance Legend 193 UV changing polish. 

Loving it.  I may stamp on it just to see how it's affected by the UV change too!!!  Reminds me of strawberry &amp; cream ice cream when it's indoors.  I had 2 UV changing polishes in the 90's that never worked.  This is so much fun.  Only downside was the smell!!  Very strong chemically.  I suppose Russian polishes aren't trying to be free of anything!!!  These are 3 coats on the nail, 2 on the nail wheel and 1 coat of Seche Vite on the nails as well.  More pics on the indie lovers thread too.

Shade/indoors





In window with little sun/clouds





Sunlight.  It gets a bit darker than this as this was taken indoors also in a sunbeam.




That is really pretty.


----------



## disconik

Out with the fall and in with the Ooooooo! pretty! So tonight I decided to try my first gradient. I used a random purple in an awesome bottle of polish I found at Spirit Halloween Store. I opened it and liked the brush and formula and grabbed it! The pink is OPI HooDoo VooDoo?! And the glitter is Cheery On Top by Sally Hansen and is a great dupe for OPI's Polka.com


----------



## Marj B

I guess my post was taken off because I named a website, even though I didn't put a link. So here goes. There is a great deal on Kleancolor polish pastels. I love the colors and it is a great deal...6 bottles for 8$. I've never used it so can someone tell me if it has good coverage or not. I've only used the Kleancolor sparkles and I like those.These would be perfect for next summer.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess my post was taken off because I named a website, even though I didn't put a link. So here goes. There is a great deal on Kleancolor polish pastels. I love the colors and it is a great deal...6 bottles for 8$. I've never used it so can someone tell me if it has good coverage or not. I've only used the Kleancolor sparkles and I like those.These would be perfect for next summer. 
I have a few shades in the minis.  I haven't tried stamping with them or actually wearing any sorry.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess my post was taken off because I named a website, even though I didn't put a link. So here goes. There is a great deal on Kleancolor polish pastels. I love the colors and it is a great deal...6 bottles for 8$. I've never used it so can someone tell me if it has good coverage or not. I've only used the Kleancolor sparkles and I like those.These would be perfect for next summer. 
I have a bunch of their polishes and just like any polish, the formula from colour to colour isn't consistent.  Some are great, some suck.  They have a strong smell and I have no idea if they're 3-4-5 free.  I just bought their new holographic duochrome collection and I am in love.

But just because it's cheap doesn't mean it's not good.  One of my fav colours, that I've worn multiple times, is a Kleancolor, Wild Rose.  I like them.  They mostly work for me and their white is a really good white for stamping.  It's super thick.


----------



## DonnaD

Here's the new collection.  It's duochrome not holographic.  My mistake.  http://www.kleancolor.com/nails/KleanColor/KNP17/KNP17.html


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Out with the fall and in with the Ooooooo! pretty! So tonight I decided to try my first gradient. I used a random purple in an awesome bottle of polish I found at Spirit Halloween Store. I opened it and liked the brush and formula and grabbed it! The pink is OPI HooDoo VooDoo?! And the glitter is Cheery On Top by Sally Hansen and is a great dupe for OPI's Polka.com












 
Wow, I love this!


----------



## Parasoul

When I first started posting here I only had these. (I used to give them to my girlfriend as gifts after I used them. Hehe.)




After about three weeks here my little collection grew.



I took a break from video games and my newly found mini addiction to nail polish to pick up a second job due to hours being cut and debt piling up. On a brighter note, I'm enjoying a full day off for once so I'm treating myself to a mani! (First coat is drying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).


----------



## Christa W

Here it is in full sun.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I first started posting here I only had these. (I used to give them to my girlfriend as gifts after I used them. Hehe.)





After about three weeks here my little collection grew.





I took a break from video games and my newly found mini addiction to nail polish to pick up a second job due to hours being cut and debt piling up.

On a brighter note, I'm enjoying a full day off for once so I'm treating myself to a mani! (First coat is drying.



).
Your collection is a pretty awesome one!  There is nothing like a day off mani to boost your spirits!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Mochachino. Please excuse my cuticles. I MUST stop picking at them!




Nice colour, but ouch!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ilnp purgatory with zoya mosheen top coat








Just great! I think I'll get that set!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Second set of Scratch nail wraps!




Eclectic Boulevard wraps over Square Hue Nantucket. The alignment isn't the greatest, but it's good enough for my first try using clear wraps over color. I only used one strip of the wraps (my right hand has completely different designs!), and they apparently don't dry out or cure when the packet is open, so I can give it another shot later! And if it turns out they do dry out and become unusable, I'm not particularly in love with the design, so no big loss.
Cute combo. So part of the wrap is clear for these? Did it look the same as the uncovered Nantucket? It seems so based on the photo, but I was curious.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We're doing our thanksgiving potluck at the office tomorrow so I thought I'd give this fall mania a go. The orange is OPI Deutsch You Want Me, the brown is Running With Wolves for Sparitual (great formula and I love their rubber grip lids). I added a thin coat of Essie Luxe Effects is As Gold As It Gets for a little glitter. SV bad and top coat. I'm pretty happy with it for a whipdash job whilst drinking an 11% beer.




I like the fall colours and the effect; nice!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I first started posting here I only had these. (I used to give them to my girlfriend as gifts after I used them. Hehe.)





After about three weeks here my little collection grew.





I took a break from video games and my newly found mini addiction to nail polish to pick up a second job due to hours being cut and debt piling up.

On a brighter note, I'm enjoying a full day off for once so I'm treating myself to a mani! (First coat is drying.



).
What a great polish pyramid! Exciting.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Essie "Bobbing for Baubles" and tried out the Essence express dry drops, not too bad for $2.99!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Out with the fall and in with the Ooooooo! pretty! So tonight I decided to try my first gradient. I used a random purple in an awesome bottle of polish I found at Spirit Halloween Store. I opened it and liked the brush and formula and grabbed it! The pink is OPI HooDoo VooDoo?! And the glitter is Cheery On Top by Sally Hansen and is a great dupe for OPI's Polka.com












Congrats on your first gradient. It looks really great and they're wonderful colours.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here it is in full sun. 




Strawberries and cream to an edgy blue-fuchsia-almost-orange combo. I like it, but probably will stay away due to smell. I find the 5-free ones stinky too though.


----------



## acostakk

> Here it is in full sun.Â


 Another one for the wish list!


----------



## acostakk

> When I first started posting here I only had these. (I used to give them to my girlfriend as gifts after I used them. Hehe.)
> 
> 
> 
> After about three weeks here my little collection grew.
> 
> 
> 
> I took a break from video games and my newly found mini addiction to nail polish to pick up a second job due to hours being cut and debt piling up. On a brighter note, I'm enjoying a full day off for once so I'm treating myself to a mani! (First coat is drying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />).


 Happy Mani Day!


----------



## Parasoul

My nails are very short so I had to settle with something simpler than what I had in mind (I had to start over because I felt like I didn't have any room.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). On the bright side I got to try out some bottles I've been excited for! Not to mention my very first PINK usage! Poopy half moon V



Well, at least it was pink before putting it over the other color. The original shade is tons brighter. I'm absolutely in LOVE with For The Twill Of It by Essie. &lt;3 I hope you're all having a lovely day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola

> Cute combo. So part of the wrap is clear for these? Did it look the same as the uncovered Nantucket? It seems so based on the photo, but I was curious.


 They're clear! I don't have a picture of just these wraps, but here's one of the November Scratch box with all three wraps they sent out this month:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My nails are very short so I had to settle with something simpler than what I had in mind (I had to start over because I felt like I didn't have any room.



). On the bright side I got to try out some bottles I've been excited for! Not to mention my very first PINK usage!

Poopy half moon V





Well, at least it was pink before putting it over the other color. The original shade is tons brighter. I'm absolutely in LOVE with For The Twill Of It by Essie. &lt;3

I hope you're all having a lovely day.




I wish I could do a half moon half as good as your poopy one!!!  Great job!


----------



## Parasoul

> I wish I could do a half moon half as good as your poopy one!!!Â  Great job!


I felt like they weren't centered. My OCD kicked in and I instantly hated them. Haha. I'm sure you can do a much better job than me but thank you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I first started posting here I only had these. (I used to give them to my girlfriend as gifts after I used them. Hehe.)





After about three weeks here my little collection grew.





I took a break from video games and my newly found mini addiction to nail polish to pick up a second job due to hours being cut and debt piling up.

On a brighter note, I'm enjoying a full day off for once so I'm treating myself to a mani! (First coat is drying.



).
Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My nails are very short so I had to settle with something simpler than what I had in mind (I had to start over because I felt like I didn't have any room. 



 ). On the bright side I got to try out some bottles I've been excited for! Not to mention my very first PINK usage!

Poopy half moon V





Well, at least it was pink before putting it over the other color. The original shade is tons brighter. I'm absolutely in LOVE with For The Twill Of It by Essie. &lt;3

I hope you're all having a lovely day. 




  HOARDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hahaha!  Which China Glaze are there in your 3rd row?  Is that Passion for Petals or Hel-i-yum?  Those are 2 of my all time favs.

Your mani is perfect!  I can never get my half moons right.  And the colour choice is spot on.


----------



## Parasoul

> HOARDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Â Hahaha! Â Which China Glaze are there in your 3rd row? Â Is that Passion for Petals or Hel-i-yum? Â Those are 2 of my all time favs. Your mani is perfect! Â I can never get my half moons right. Â And the colour choice is spot on.


I'm sure my measly little collection doesn't even come close to some of yours. Haha. From left to right on that photo the China Glaze I own are : Four Leaf Clover Innocence Strawberry Fields Seduce Me Glitz'n Pieces I may have to pick up Passion For Petals though it looks beautiful. :3 Thank you! I'm glad you think so. I felt like I made a bad choice with the pink. They are however starting to grow on me the more I look at them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They're clear! I don't have a picture of just these wraps, but here's one of the November Scratch box with all three wraps they sent out this month:



Why do you have to post pics of the awesomeness?  WHY?!?  You are tempting me too much! I don't know if I can resist!


----------



## FrostKitty

A couple of days ago while waiting at the Drs office I did this: 



 Essie Chinchilly with Essie Smokin Hot.    

Today, after spending time gardening without gloves of course - I did this: 



 Pretty Serious BSOD... which doesn't look as much like Zoya Dream as I thought it would.   Every time I wear Pretty Serious I am reminded of how much I love their formula.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

I am going to make myself sit down and organize this "madness" this weekend, I'm up to around 450 polishes and I'd love to be able to compare new shades with the polishes I already own and that's just not easy with this storage system. What storage do you guys use for your larger polish collections? And wall racks are not an options and I've heard about the Ikea drawer system (Helmer?) but they are said to get heavy after so many. Open to ideas, Thanks!


----------



## Parasoul

> A couple of days ago while waiting at the Drs officeÂ I did this:Â
> 
> Â Essie Chinchilly with Essie Smokin Hot.


I love it! I think I'm going to have to steal this pattern for myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to make myself sit down and organize this "madness" this weekend, I'm up to around 450 polishes and I'd love to be able to compare new shades with the polishes I already own and that's just not easy with this storage system. What storage do you guys use for your larger polish collections? And wall racks are not an options and I've heard about the Ikea drawer system (Helmer?) but they are said to get heavy after so many. Open to ideas, Thanks!








I broke down and went the Helmer Route because pretty glass bottles on the wall would be an invitation to demonic cat activity.    I'm on my third one.   I sort by brand and although I have a database with swatches on my laptop - I keep swatch sticks sorted by color in one of the drawers.



Since this was taken - I've had to reorganize the drawers yet again.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

> I broke down and went the Helmer Route because pretty glass bottles on the wall would be an invitation to demonic cat activity. Â  Â I'm on my third one. Â  I sort by brand and although I have a database with swatches on my laptop - I keep swatch sticks sorted by color in one of the drawers.
> 
> Since this was taken - I've had to reorganize the drawers yet again. Â Â


 Love this! Where did you find the dividers?? And thanks for your response!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love this! Where did you find the dividers?? And thanks for your response!





I made them!!   It's fairly easy and cheap - one matte board from Sam Flaxx and then just cutting 5 15" strips and 9 9" strips.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love it! I think I'm going to have to steal this pattern for myself.




It turned out fairly cool - I think it was the mind numbing boredom and the paper tape I stole from the exam room.   Plus the colors are Perfect together - I saw the combo on the Essie site and had to have them!!


----------



## Parasoul

> It turned out fairly cool - I think it was the mind numbing boredom and the paper tape I stole from the exam room. Â  Plus the colors are Perfect together - I saw the combo on the Essie site and had to have them!! Â


I'll definitely try it out tonight if I get the chance. I'm thinking of using Essie's E-Nuff Is E-Nuff along with a black. I bought that bottle weeks ago and haven't had the time to use it. I think I may drop the black and go for something more colorful though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

Julep's Chloe, which I was wearing earlier this week.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'll definitely try it out tonight if I get the chance. I'm thinking of using Essie's E-Nuff Is E-Nuff along with a black. I bought that bottle weeks ago and haven't had the time to use it. I think I may drop the black and go for something more colorful though.




Oh that is a gorgeous red - not as blue red as the colors I normally wear... I bet it would be gorgeous with a grey rather than black.   Adding the combo to my list.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep's Chloe, which I was wearing earlier this week.

This is really pretty!


----------



## Parasoul

> Oh that is a gorgeous red - not as blue red as the colors I normally wear... I bet it would be gorgeous with a grey rather than black. Â  Adding the combo to my list. Â Â


I would prefer to use it with a grey but I don't have too many colors to work with. Haha. Care to recommend a shade by Essie?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is really pretty!
It is so pretty.  The picture does not do it justice.  I want a light box and a camera with a tripod.  I would ask for it for Christmas but I'm already getting a vanity/polish station.


----------



## luckyme502

Today I'm wearing Julep's Estelle.  I'm not sure I love this color, but I do like it.  There is lots of sparkle!  I love some sparkle!


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It is so pretty.  The picture does not do it justice.  I want a light box and a camera with a tripod.  I would ask for it for Christmas but I'm already getting a vanity/polish station.  

Here's a link to a "DIY Photo Light Box"  http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2013/02/diy-photo-light-box-finish-fifty-project.html - I'm debating making one that I can use for quick shots with my Point and Shoot rather than going through the trouble of doing a full setup downstairs which I'm too lazy to do which is why I rarely post my manis on here or blog regularly.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Here's a link to a "DIY Photo Light Box"  http://www.flaxandtwine.com/2013/02/diy-photo-light-box-finish-fifty-project.html - I'm debating making one that I can use for quick shots with my Point and Shoot rather than going through the trouble of doing a full setup downstairs which I'm too lazy to do which is why I rarely post my manis on here or blog regularly.    
I want to try this but I have 8 cats whose favorite things are boxes.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would prefer to use it with a grey but I don't have too many colors to work with. Haha. Care to recommend a shade by Essie?




I have no Essie in grey, for some reason when I use Essie it usually looks like I painted my nails using the tail of a rabid squirrel.  I was thinking of using Deborah Lippman's Stormy Weather and MAC's Rouge Marie to keep it dark and gothy... I might be going too dark on the grey - I'll try it and see how it turns out.


----------



## acostakk

I needed something appropriately bland for a job interview, so went with Sation Love at First Bite. As soon as the interview was over I added Julep Antonia because sparkle improves everything. Not my favorite, but since all I'm doing today is laundry and crafts with the kiddo, it's ok.


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - Sable Collar The formula is great too, btw. Goes on beautifully, not too thick and gives you time to work out the streaks. A little warmer in lamp light:



A little cooler in natural light:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would prefer to use it with a grey but I don't have too many colors to work with. Haha. Care to recommend a shade by Essie?





Cashemere Bathrobe from the 2013 fall line.  It has some shimmer to it.  Not sure on the formula supposedly the fall ones are more like the spring ones which were really nice.  Essie is hit or miss with me sometimes.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie - Sable Collar

The formula is great too, btw. Goes on beautifully, not too thick and gives you time to work out the streaks.

A little warmer in lamp light:







A little cooler in natural light:





That colour is very beautiful and your nails look really great too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Today I'm wearing Julep's Estelle.  I'm not sure I love this color, but I do like it.  There is lots of sparkle!  I love some sparkle!  
That's really interesting as the photo makes it really look like a sand textured polish!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep's Chloe, which I was wearing earlier this week.

Lovely!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here it is in full sun. 




Oh wow, this is gorgeous! I love the combination of colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A couple of days ago while waiting at the Drs office I did this: 



 Essie Chinchilly with Essie Smokin Hot.    

Today, after spending time gardening without gloves of course - I did this: 



 Pretty Serious BSOD... which doesn't look as much like Zoya Dream as I thought it would.   Every time I wear Pretty Serious I am reminded of how much I love their formula.   
They both look great! Really nice grey-tone mani! I looked up Pretty Serious - not cheap especially with the shipping, but worth it?


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie - Sable Collar

The formula is great too, btw. Goes on beautifully, not too thick and gives you time to work out the streaks.

A little warmer in lamp light:







A little cooler in natural light:





Your nails are perfect! And omg I must have that polish now, thanks to your fabulous swatch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


They're clear! I don't have a picture of just these wraps, but here's one of the November Scratch box with all three wraps they sent out this month:



Neat! Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Formula X For Sephora - The Twenty Two - Swatches









I'm totes in love with this set of mini polishes....no lie! 
My favourite is Thrilling, then Vroom, Extraordinary, Eureka, and Omni and Indelible and and and

I think I could leave the glitters though.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Essie "Bobbing for Baubles" and tried out the Essence express dry drops, not too bad for $2.99!




This is one of those colours I think I'd always love. I'm wearing on with more green in it of the same depth, and it is so great to wear. But now I have to go on a hunt for something like this too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My nails are very short so I had to settle with something simpler than what I had in mind (I had to start over because I felt like I didn't have any room.



). On the bright side I got to try out some bottles I've been excited for! Not to mention my very first PINK usage!

Poopy half moon V





Well, at least it was pink before putting it over the other color. The original shade is tons brighter. I'm absolutely in LOVE with For The Twill Of It by Essie. &lt;3

I hope you're all having a lovely day.




What a great mani! I like how the lines for the transition are super sharp. It looks great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm cheating and doing yesterday and today's polish because I am so excited about the Cult Nails kick I'm on right now.

Masquerade (this one is hard to capture!):









and Iconic:




OK @AgathaLaupin, let's talk Cult. How are the polishes compared to others and what should I do? Just buy? Subscribe? I currently have no nail subs after the Bondi burn, so I'm trying to pick one. Thoughts people? I most like creams, am not nuts about glitters, but would like a selection of metallic jelly holo matte to play with!


----------



## BeautyJunction

For once, I wish I hadn't messed with the base polish.

This is O.P.I. Dating A Royal. What a crelly it is!





And then, I had to go and mess it up with freehand ombre shading with a brush and OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui and China Glaze Flyin' High. I think it looked better alone.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to try this but I have 8 cats whose favorite things are boxes.
I have 6.  I made one and keep it on my dresser and so far no one has go after it.  I'm too lazy to ever use it so my pictures will forever be unprofessional.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For once, I wish I hadn't messed with the base polish.

This is O.P.I. Dating A Royal. What a crelly it is!





And then, I had to go and mess it up with freehand ombre shading with a brush and OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui and China Glaze Flyin' High. I think it looked better alone.




The blues are all lovely, especially your base, but sometimes closeup shots and the actual effect on the nail are different. And the 'messy' look is good sometimes for a visual effect. I wouldn't be happy with this if it was supposed to be a perfect gradient, but on the other hand, I just sold a deliberately "messy" (edgy and bold inspired by the idea of messy) ring and the buyer absolutely loves it! And the thumbnail of this mani drew me in too!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to make myself sit down and organize this "madness" this weekend, I'm up to around 450 polishes and I'd love to be able to compare new shades with the polishes I already own and that's just not easy with this storage system. What storage do you guys use for your larger polish collections? And wall racks are not an options and I've heard about the Ikea drawer system (Helmer?) but they are said to get heavy after so many. Open to ideas, Thanks!




If you want to keep your polishes like that, I totally recommend swatch sticks.  You can get them cheap on Amazon or ebay.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Nail-50-False-Nail-Art-Tips-Stick-Display-Practice-Fan-Board-/390567130341?pt=US_Nail_Care&amp;hash=item5aef9d74e5  Just order a bunch since they come from China and it takes a month.  These things help a lot.

I order thesticks by colour.  I buy cable rings to put them on because I don't like the nut/bolt setup they come with.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D1MDY98/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1  and I use 3/8" label tape to label them as sharpie eventually wears off and because my handwriting is atrocious.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

On the topic of light boxes, I made a super simple one the other night for under two bucks using this tutorial and I'm really happy with it. All I needed was poster board and tissue paper. I skipped cutting a hole in the top and just did the sides, I'll have to play with it more and see if the top hole is necessary.

http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-Inexpensive-Photography-Lightbox





A few days later I upgraded the bulbs to 100 watt reveal daylight bulbs, so the color is less yellow now than with the soft white bulbs. I still get a slight yellow tinge when using my Galaxy S4 phone for pics, still need to try to figure that out. But overall I'm loving it!


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They both look great! Really nice grey-tone mani! I looked up Pretty Serious - not cheap especially with the shipping, but worth it?
They really are, the formula is lovely to work with, most of the colors I get opacity with one coat.   I think of them in the same price range as Zoya/Essie which is mid-range?   

They have USPS First Class Mail options, not sure how they do it but the shipping is what I would pay if they were stateside.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie - Sable Collar

The formula is great too, btw. Goes on beautifully, not too thick and gives you time to work out the streaks.

A little warmer in lamp light:







A little cooler in natural light:





Sable Collar is one of the colors that made me revisit Essie... it's absolutely gorgeous on you.   I wore it with a a deep brown sweater and it just popped.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you want to keep your polishes like that, I totally recommend swatch sticks.  You can get them cheap on Amazon or ebay.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Nail-50-False-Nail-Art-Tips-Stick-Display-Practice-Fan-Board-/390567130341?pt=US_Nail_Care&amp;hash=item5aef9d74e5  Just order a bunch since they come from China and it takes a month.  These things help a lot.

I order thesticks by colour.  I buy cable rings to put them on because I don't like the nut/bolt setup they come with.  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00D1MDY98/ref=oh_details_o02_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&amp;psc=1  and I use 3/8" label tape to label them as sharpie eventually wears off and because my handwriting is atrocious.

Hope this helps!




I use the "natural" colored swatch sticks - I can't get the clear to show off the polish.  Are you painting the underside?


----------



## DonnaD

I don't like the natural ones...I think it throws off the colour.  I only swatch the top.  I don't do the underside.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the topic of light boxes, I made a super simple one the other night for under two bucks using this tutorial and I'm really happy with it. All I needed was poster board and tissue paper. I skipped cutting a hole in the top and just did the sides, I'll have to play with it more and see if the top hole is necessary.

http://www.wikihow.com/Create-an-Inexpensive-Photography-Lightbox






A few days later I upgraded the bulbs to 100 watt reveal daylight bulbs, so the color is less yellow now than with the soft white bulbs. I still get a slight yellow tinge when using my Galaxy S4 phone for pics, still need to try to figure that out. But overall I'm loving it!

That's how I did mine but I did cut the hole in the top and I just taped in a couple of sheets of regular paper instead of poster board.  I really should use it.


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's really interesting as the photo makes it really look like a sand textured polish!
I wouldn't say it was a sand finish, but it's not smooth!


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't like the natural ones...I think it throws off the colour.  I only swatch the top.  I don't do the underside.
There is definitely a color shift with the natural colored sticks, I'm going to try the clear again - I meant to put them into the Circular Polish Swap box but left them out because there was very little space left.


----------



## Parasoul

> For once, I wish I hadn't messed with the base polish. This is O.P.I. Dating A Royal. What a crelly it is!
> 
> And then, I had to go and mess it up with freehand ombre shading with a brush and OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui and China Glaze Flyin' High. I think it looked better alone.


I love the base coat. I personally like that you added to it though. The colors all go so well together its a shame you didn't like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> What a great mani! I like how the lines for the transition are super sharp. It looks great!


Thank you! I really appreciate it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I only wish they were perfectly centered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Thanks bunches girls. Get it, you won't be disappointed. It def looks great with browns. I had on browns and golds today. Works great as a deep neutral. Would go with everything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> That colour is very beautiful and your nails look really great too!





> Your nails are perfect! And omg I must have that polish now, thanks to your fabulous swatch  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> Sable Collar is one of the colors that made me revisit Essie... it's absolutely gorgeous on you. Â  I wore it with a a deep brown sweater and it just popped. Â Â


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Why do you have to post pics of the awesomeness?  WHY?!?  You are tempting me too much! I don't know if I can resist! 
They just released the preview for the December box!  There's a red tartan with gold swipes (I really don't know how to describe it!), blue-and-white holiday snowflake sweater designs, and gold-and-cream DEER!  *And* a roll of striping tape and some sort of nail jewelry.  I'm not crazy about the tartan, but I love the other two, so I'm definitely looking forward to the next box!


----------



## Last Contrast

OPI just spotted the lizard. Now I wonder why I don't wear it more, its so pretty!


----------



## sldb

> They just released the preview for the December box! Â There's a red tartan with gold swipes (I really don't know how to describe it!), blue-and-whiteÂ holiday snowflake sweater designs, and gold-and-cream DEER! Â *And* a roll of striping tapeÂ and some sort of nail jewelry. Â I'm not crazy about the tartan, but I love the other two, so I'm definitely looking forward to the next box!


 Do you have pics? If you do, I would love to see them!


----------



## meaganola

> Do you have pics? If you do, I would love to see them!


 My browser is choking, so I can't pull a picture or URL, but if you look at the goscratchit Instagram freed, the preview photo is on there.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to make myself sit down and organize this "madness" this weekend, I'm up to around 450 polishes and I'd love to be able to compare new shades with the polishes I already own and that's just not easy with this storage system. What storage do you guys use for your larger polish collections? And wall racks are not an options and I've heard about the Ikea drawer system (Helmer?) but they are said to get heavy after so many. Open to ideas, Thanks!




















I think I'm somewhere around that number. I am currently trying out a variety of spice racks and bathroom racks. Also, check out these threads for ideas:

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/136403/how-do-you-store-your-nail-polish-collection

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/84263/nail-polish-hoarders


----------



## sldb

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My browser is choking, so I can't pull a picture or URL, but if you look at the goscratchit Instagram freed, the preview photo is on there.
Thanks for sending the Instagram info. I was able to find two of the designs (the plaid and the snowflakes) but I can't find the deer one. Weird. I'm really tempted to get this. How do you like the subscription?


----------



## bartek

hello ladies. straight male here. been wearing polish for a few years now. usually dark colors on my toes brown black blue purple. don't like the reds too much unless its dark dark red. ill typically wear clear coats out in public. I was wondering if I got matte nude color that matched my skin tone if it would be less visible than the shiny clear coat ?


----------



## lilsxkitten

> hello ladies. straight male here. been wearing polish for a few years now. usually dark colors on my toes brown black blue purple. don't like the reds too much unless its dark dark red. ill typically wear clear coats out in public. I was wondering if I got matte nude color that matched my skin tone if it would be less visible than the shiny clear coat ?


 If you re worried about shine you could get a matte top coat. Sephora has one on sale online for super cheap http://m.sephora.com/westminster-bridge-matte-effect-top-coat-P292009?skuId=1354810. I'm not sure about the top coat vs flesh toned polish. I think there will be less shine with the polish only, but I think it depends on the finish of the polish you choose.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *bartek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hello ladies. straight male here. been wearing polish for a few years now. usually dark colors on my toes brown black blue purple. don't like the reds too much unless its dark dark red. ill typically wear clear coats out in public. I was wondering if I got matte nude color that matched my skin tone if it would be less visible than the shiny clear coat ?
Sometimes matte polish can draw more attention to your hands, though.  Depending on the colour, of course.  I don't know that I would personally wear a nude matte.  Oddly, I've never even considered it!  Now you've got me thinking.  But it warms my heart that you're graduating from clear to nude.  Keep it up and pretty soon you'll be shamelessly rocking beautiful and colourful manis like our own dear @Parasoul.  Don't let the silly expectations of society keep you down.  If you want to do your nails, do them and to hell with conventionality!  Easier said than done, I know.


----------



## DeSha

Such a pretty girl mani! 



  Ulta's Sweetheart Pink and BNY's The Limelight.


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

CJ Lacquer's 'Home Run' glitter top over Color Club's Mod in Manhattan.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *bartek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hello ladies. straight male here. been wearing polish for a few years now. usually dark colors on my toes brown black blue purple. don't like the reds too much unless its dark dark red. ill typically wear clear coats out in public. I was wondering if I got matte nude color that matched my skin tone if it would be less visible than the shiny clear coat ?

So here is a link: http://manglaze.com/  to a company that makes some fairly amazing guy polish and has an amazing top coat - I stole my first bottle from one of my favorite manbeasts before a Rammstein concert and have every color except for their brown which is just heinous.

I wouldn't go with a color that matched your skin tone because you would look like you had bandages on your fingertips.  Because the guys I know who wear polish all wear it openly and in some cases with a blatant disregard for good taste,  I asked a CD friend for suggestions and he said that if you want to start in a less obvious way, go with something like Orly's French Manicure in Bare Rose... pink tinted but close enough to a natural skin tone with a shiny top coat.  As Donna said - Mattte finishes do draw attention.   

BTW Guys are getting with the program now, they are getting manicures so a shiny nail won't be that big a deal.  HTH


----------



## bartek

> So here is a link:Â http://manglaze.com/Â  to a company that makes some fairly amazing guyÂ polish and has an amazing top coatÂ - I stole my first bottle from one of my favorite manbeasts before a Rammstein concert and have every color except for their brown which is just heinous. I wouldn't go with a color that matched your skin tone because you would look like you hadÂ bandages on your fingertips. Â Because the guys I know who wear polish all wear it openly and in some cases with a blatant disregard for good taste,Â Â I asked a CDÂ friendÂ for suggestions and he said that if you want to start in a less obvious way, go with something like Orly's French Manicure in Bare Rose... pink tinted but close enough to aÂ natural skin tone with a shiny top coat. Â As Donna said - Mattte finishes do draw attention. Â Â  BTW Guys are getting with the program now, they are getting manicures so a shiny nail won't be that big a deal. Â HTHÂ


yeah finally well I'd have to go goth to pull off the black. if there's anything gay I think its society lol. I just like my nails dark coloured... it makes them less boring. and I like the feel of the smooth polish. funny how a man will admire a dark blue, red or yellow 1969 camaro with a blower sticking out of the hood and comment on paint job but nails are gay..... that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard I'm sorry there isn't even any logic behind it lol


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *bartek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


yeah finally well I'd have to go goth to pull off the black. if there's anything gay I think its society lol. I just like my nails dark coloured... it makes them less boring. and I like the feel of the smooth polish. funny how a man will admire a dark blue, red or yellow 1969 camaro with a blower sticking out of the hood and comment on paint job but nails are gay..... that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard I'm sorry there isn't even any logic behind it lol
I can think of a lot of other things that I would consider worse than being thought of as gay for any of the choices I make about makeup or my passion for rebuilding old cars.    

Good luck in your nail polish choices.


----------



## FrostKitty

I got the Zoya Matte Velvet set in the mail today!!   Used the light box to photograph them and now I'm going to do a mani in the Posh (red).


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Parka Perfect I always enjoy these kinds of seafoam/mint/sage colors in the bottle and on others more than actually on me. Hope it grows on me eventually, because I keep buying them!


----------



## Parasoul

> hello ladies. straight male here. been wearing polish for a few years now. usually dark colors on my toes brown black blue purple. don't like the reds too much unless its dark dark red. ill typically wear clear coats out in public. I was wondering if I got matte nude color that matched my skin tone if it would be less visible than the shiny clear coat ?


Hey man how's it going! Fellow male nail enthusiast here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No need to let everyone know you're straight. At the end of the day it's just paint am I right? Society has taken it upon itself to limit what is appropriate for a "straight" male. To that I say some words I'd rather not type. Hah. I can't necessarily help with your specific question at hand because I myself prefer a bit of color. However I would like to say that plenty of men wear clear coats. Manicures for men without color aren't too unpopular. It's when you add color that the whole world turns upside down and wags its finger at you as if to say you're doing something wrong. Do your best to be yourself. Don't let anyone take away what makes you happy.


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Zoya Matte Velvet set in the mail today!!   Used the light box to photograph them and now I'm going to do a mani in the Posh (red).  





Oh my word....those are GORGEOUS.....ugh....now it's at the top of my Want list LOL






Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Parka Perfect

I always enjoy these kinds of seafoam/mint/sage colors in the bottle and on others more than actually on me. Hope it grows on me eventually, because I keep buying them!









First of all...can I have your gorgeous hands and nails?! You could be a hand model! So pretty! Second, that color is beautiful...it's so perfect for upcoming Winter


----------



## Parasoul

> I got the Zoya Matte Velvet set in the mail today!! Â  Used the light box to photograph them and now I'm going to do a mani in the Posh (red). Â


I really like the box they came in. Haha. The colors look awesome though! I'd really love to try them some day.


----------



## Jessismith

Aw thanks! ... But for the big knuckles and dry skin ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks goodness for dish gloves and cuticle oil!



> First of all...can I have your gorgeous hands and nails?! You could be a hand model! So pretty! Second, that color is beautiful...it's so perfect for upcoming Winter :brrrr:


----------



## Parasoul

> Aw thanks! ... But for the big knuckles and dry skin ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks goodness for dish gloves and cuticle oil!


I never understood why people wear dish gloves. I personally feel that my hands feel gross when wearing them so I usually do my dishes without. Then again I like doing my dishes as soon as I finish my food so perhaps I don't need them. My girlfriend is constantly asking what I use on my hands to make them so soft to which I reply "nothing". It really sets her off because she thinks I'm lying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

LOL - If I'm doing any more than 2 dishes, on with the gloves, and esp when cleaning bathroom or washing the car. I also wear garden gloves while dusting/chores. And sometimes double gloves if doing yard work. I've worked too hard on these thin, peeling nails to let water, chemicals, scrubbing or stubbing ruin them. But I don't obsess or anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Actually a little hand cream before gloving feels great in the warm dish water. Like a treatment!



> I never understood why people wear dish gloves. I personally feel that my hands feel gross when wearing them so I usually do my dishes without. Then again I like doing my dishes as soon as I finish my food so perhaps I don't need them. My girlfriend is constantly asking what I use on my hands to make them so soft to which I reply "nothing". It really sets her off because she thinks I'm lying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> LOL - If I'm doing any more than 2 dishes, on with the gloves, and esp when cleaning bathroom or washing the car. I also wear garden gloves while dusting/chores. And sometimes double gloves if doing yard work. I've worked too hard on these thin, peeling nails to let water, chemicals, scrubbing or stubbing ruin them. But I don't obsess or anything  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Actually a little hand cream before gloving feels great in the warm dish water. Like a treatment!


You make a valid point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't usually keep my nails done for more than a day, two if I'm lucky. If I wanted to I'm sure I'd be just as cautious though. Hehe. In my entire time working I've never broken a nail. I honestly don't see how people do it so easily. Considering all the heavy work I do with my hands I feel I should have done so quite a few times by now. Yay for strong nails?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll be sure to try some hand cream with gloves if I ever have a decent amount of dishes to do. Though, if my hands got any softer I'm sure my girlfriend would kill me. Haha.


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI Leaf Him at the Altar

I know this seems like more of a spring/summer shade, but for whatever reason all metallics scream holidays to me. Lol.


----------



## bartek

I get what you're saying matte nude nail color looking like bandage. it needs to be shiny to bring out the nail.


----------



## lilsxkitten

I guess it's just me, I'm drawn to shiny things and matte doesn't catch my eye.


----------



## Christa W

Picked up Sally Girl Brainy while I was out running around today.  Supposed to be a dupe for Deborah Lippman Mermaid's Dream.  For .99 I can't complain.  Took 3 good coats and the formula was terrible.  My brush was falling apart and leaving hairs on my nails.  I did use a bit up doing a full mani and the bottle is so tiny I need to get like 5 more!  But if you are a cheapskate like me it's perfect.  It dried pretty quick and since it was so packed with shine and glitter (that my phone isn't picking up) you can't see the mistakes as well.  No topcoat.


----------



## bartek

I really like those colors. I need to find a nude that will fit my skin color perfectly. that way it won't be as in your face as a dark polish but a notch above clear


----------



## bartek

> I guess it's just me, I'm drawn to shiny things and matte doesn't catch my eye.


 need to find a colour that will match my skin tone. that might be hard first. I like that nude style for some reason.


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for sending the Instagram info. I was able to find two of the designs (the plaid and the snowflakes) but I can't find the deer one. Weird. I'm really tempted to get this. How do you like the subscription?
Ack!  I just realized it's in the email to subscribers letting them know it's time to pick or skip.  I do really like this subscription!  It's more expensive than boxes of Sally Hansen nail strips, but they're also a whole lot groovier.  The hard part is the fact that once you wear them, they're gone, and I have this habit of wanting to save things for special occasions if I only have one or two of them, but then special occasions never come along, so I'm working on convincing myself to just wear them.  Or to *make* special occasions:  The office holiday potluck and white elephant exchange will be the day I will wear the snowflake sweater print!  The first wraps I wore lasted three days and probably would have lasted longer, but I took them off because we were having a bigwig visit, and I thought they might be a little too much for that.  The second wraps were the clear ones, and those lasted a few days before I took them off to change to TARDIS blue for the Day of the Doctor.  I plan on wearing the floral ones until they show real wear so I know how long they last!

Anyway.  Your first box would be $25, and first boxes include a bottle of Seche Vite.  After your first month, it's $30.  Every month, you get the nail wraps, some sort of nail art supplies, and a bonus non-nail art extra.  The art supplies for November were six (give or take a couple) each of round rhinestone, square metal, and rectangular metal studs.  They also included an orange stick and a mini nail file/buffer combo, but I'm not sure whether those will be included every month (I hope so because I tend to use/wreck these things!) or if they were first month items.  The non-nail extra was a reusable little black shopping bag, about 7"x9"x3" or so.  The preview email for December showed the nail designs so you could decide whether to skip or not based on those.  They just said what the nail art items were and didn't show a picture, and they just said the extra was edible and to let them know if you had a nut/soy allergy.

(And they ship via USPS first class, so it took something like two whole days for my box to reach me!)


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I never understood why people wear dish gloves. I personally feel that my hands feel gross when wearing them so I usually do my dishes without. Then again I like doing my dishes as soon as I finish my food so perhaps I don't need them. My girlfriend is constantly asking what I use on my hands to make them so soft to which I reply "nothing". It really sets her off because she thinks I'm lying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've never worn them either.  The make my hands hot and sweaty.  However, I totally recommend wearing gloves if you're going to paint your bathroom and hallway otherwise  you end up with latex paint caked in your cuticles for life.  Not that I have personal knowledge of that or anything.   





I'm making gloves for presents for Xmas right now...I posted a pic in a different thread but I'll show it here.  If you can stand to look, you can see my horrible, unpainted nubbins.  Home improvement has destroyed my nails so I cut them all down.  My heart hurts.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Parka Perfect

I always enjoy these kinds of seafoam/mint/sage colors in the bottle and on others more than actually on me. Hope it grows on me eventually, because I keep buying them!








Looks great!


----------



## luckyme502

> I've never worn them either. Â The make my hands hot and sweaty. Â However, I totally recommend wearing gloves if you're going to paint your bathroom and hallway otherwise Â you end up with latex paint caked in your cuticles for life. Â Not that I have personal knowledge of that or anything. Â Â :icon_roll I'm making gloves for presents for Xmas right now...I posted a pic in a different thread but I'll show it here. Â If you can stand to look, you can see my horrible, unpainted nubbins. Â Home improvement has destroyed my nails so I cut them all down. Â My heart hurts.


 I'm allergic to latex. I never thought about latex paint bothering me until I got splatters of it on my hands while I was painting our bedroom. I know what a pita it can be to get off! Good luck! How did the painting turn out?


----------



## Parasoul

My niece came over today (Baby sitting night!) so I shamelessly stole her color pencils to do something I haven't done in a while. Draw.



It was a lot of fun. I even drew a My Little Pony character for her to take home. Maybe when she's older I'll try and get her to draw with me on a baby sitting night. Either that or do her nails. Whichever she prefers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On topic, I bought some new colors to use on a project I have in mind for tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Nicole by O.P.I. Always a Silver Lining and Love Song from the Selena Gomez collection. I love you like a love song baby, and I keep hitting that re-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat! Lol.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Parka Perfect

I always enjoy these kinds of seafoam/mint/sage colors in the bottle and on others more than actually on me. Hope it grows on me eventually, because I keep buying them!









The color looks fantastic!  Really nice.

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Leaf Him at the Altar

I know this seems like more of a spring/summer shade, but for whatever reason all metallics scream holidays to me. Lol.

This is such a pretty color.  Like!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

On topic, I bought some new colors to use on a project I have in mind for tomorrow.










Nicole by O.P.I. Always a Silver Lining and Love Song from the Selena Gomez collection. I love you like a love song baby, and I keep hitting that re-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat! Lol.
That is one of my favorite purples!  Great choice.


----------



## Parasoul

> That is one of my favorite purples!Â  Great choice.


I was debating getting this or Lilacism by Essie. I'm definitely happy with my choice though. Its nice to branch out to other brands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm allergic to latex. I never thought about latex paint bothering me until I got splatters of it on my hands while I was painting our bedroom. I know what a pita it can be to get off! Good luck! How did the painting turn out?
Gorgeous!  I chose my colours well.  We also replaced the trim and light fixtures.  It's still not done!  It's never going to end.  But we chose to do the two hardest rooms first.  The rest shouldn't be anywhere near as bad.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK @AgathaLaupin, let's talk Cult. How are the polishes compared to others and what should I do? Just buy? Subscribe? I currently have no nail subs after the Bondi burn, so I'm trying to pick one. Thoughts people? I most like creams, am not nuts about glitters, but would like a selection of metallic jelly holo matte to play with!
LOL! So, the polishes I've been posting are Cult Nails brand (http://www.cultnails.com), not whatever the subscription service is that has Cult in the name (is it Cult Cosmetics?). It's confusing.

As far as Cult Nails brand which is what I have experience with, they are AWESOME. The formulas, at least for the 10 or so of hers that I've tried so far, are great and dry super quickly. Lots of unique colors. If you join her mailing list she sends out coupon codes and pre-order deals pretty regularly, and shipping has always been fast. I really like supporting her brand.

As far as your finish preferences mentioned: She's got lots of creams and shimmers. Not too glitter heavy. I like her matte topper (Wax That). You might like Mayhem, her holo topcoat.

Here's another, which is my current NOTD:





Ms. Conduct w/SOPI Come to Pappa-razzi on top on my ring finger. Ms. Conduct went on like a dream.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Finally have something new to contribute. My nails have been painted the same for ages, but I just changed it up with new polish I just got:





It's Zoya Hazel and Zoya Mosheen on top.

The picture doesn't capture it all that well, but it reminds me of snow frosted trees.


----------



## jaylilee

ORLY bare rose from their french manicure line, and sinful colors black magic (a shimmery gunmetal gray with burnt orange glitter) on my accent nail, which on top of bare rose makes it look a little...taupe-y. Really liking the contrast.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My niece came over today (Baby sitting night!) so I shamelessly stole her color pencils to do something I haven't done in a while. Draw.





It was a lot of fun. I even drew a My Little Pony character for her to take home. Maybe when she's older I'll try and get her to draw with me on a baby sitting night. Either that or do her nails. Whichever she prefers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On topic, I bought some new colors to use on a project I have in mind for tomorrow.









Nicole by O.P.I. Always a Silver Lining and Love Song from the Selena Gomez collection. I love you like a love song baby, and I keep hitting that re-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat! Lol.
How clever!  Why did I know you would be artistic lol.  Very nice polish choices.  I love NOPI.


----------



## jessrose18

Catching Fire Nails Ombre Nails:  Julep dahlia, Cover Girl Rogue Red and Cover Girl Inferno


----------



## acostakk

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Catching Fire Nails Ombre Nails:  Julep dahlia, Cover Girl Rogue Red and Cover Girl Inferno








Pretty!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Such a pretty girl mani! 



  Ulta's Sweetheart Pink and BNY's The Limelight.








Fun! It's nice and bright.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally have something new to contribute. My nails have been painted the same for ages, but I just changed it up with new polish I just got:





It's Zoya Hazel and Zoya Mosheen on top.

The picture doesn't capture it all that well, but it reminds me of snow frosted trees.
It looks goot!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Catching Fire Nails Ombre Nails:  Julep dahlia, Cover Girl Rogue Red and Cover Girl Inferno








Those look fantastic!


----------



## acostakk

Orly Conduit and Julep Candace. In my head, it seemed like this would be easy to do. Not so much IRL. Sigh.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



CJ Lacquer's 'Home Run' glitter top over Color Club's Mod in Manhattan. 
Cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bartek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


yeah finally well I'd have to go goth to pull off the black. if there's anything gay I think its society lol. I just like my nails dark coloured... it makes them less boring. and I like the feel of the smooth polish. funny how a man will admire a dark blue, red or yellow 1969 camaro with a blower sticking out of the hood and comment on paint job but nails are gay..... that's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard I'm sorry there isn't even any logic behind it lol
I agree with dark polish being really lovely and interesting on the hand. I'm a woman and I only more recently built up the guts to wear things like dark blue and black. It was more of a personal and confidence decision for me. Certainly for a man there are more external pressures. I agree that it's something interesting to think about how a car can easily be painted and admired among men in typical NA communities yet nails are a problem.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Zoya Matte Velvet set in the mail today!!   Used the light box to photograph them and now I'm going to do a mani in the Posh (red).  




Lovely!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Parka Perfect

I always enjoy these kinds of seafoam/mint/sage colors in the bottle and on others more than actually on me. Hope it grows on me eventually, because I keep buying them!








I enjoy it on you for sure, but this one looks more grey to me than it does mint.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
First of all...can I have your gorgeous hands and nails?! You could be a hand model! So pretty! Second, that color is beautiful...it's so perfect for upcoming Winter




So agreed on all of that regarding @Jessismith!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Leaf Him at the Altar

I know this seems like more of a spring/summer shade, but for whatever reason all metallics scream holidays to me. Lol.
I think I might be the same way! Metallics seem too festive for me the rest of the time. But I'm one who most prefers creams.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Picked up Sally Girl Brainy while I was out running around today.  Supposed to be a dupe for Deborah Lippman Mermaid's Dream.  For .99 I can't complain.  Took 3 good coats and the formula was terrible.  My brush was falling apart and leaving hairs on my nails.  I did use a bit up doing a full mani and the bottle is so tiny I need to get like 5 more!  But if you are a cheapskate like me it's perfect.  It dried pretty quick and since it was so packed with shine and glitter (that my phone isn't picking up) you can't see the mistakes as well.  No topcoat.




Agreed. It looks great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess it's just me, I'm drawn to shiny things and matte doesn't catch my eye. 


Nice colour - which one is it?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL! So, the polishes I've been posting are Cult Nails brand (http://www.cultnails.com), not whatever the subscription service is that has Cult in the name (is it Cult Cosmetics?). It's confusing.

As far as Cult Nails brand which is what I have experience with, they are AWESOME. The formulas, at least for the 10 or so of hers that I've tried so far, are great and dry super quickly. Lots of unique colors. If you join her mailing list she sends out coupon codes and pre-order deals pretty regularly, and shipping has always been fast. I really like supporting her brand.

As far as your finish preferences mentioned: She's got lots of creams and shimmers. Not too glitter heavy. I like her matte topper (Wax That). You might like Mayhem, her holo topcoat.

Here's another, which is my current NOTD:





Ms. Conduct w/SOPI Come to Pappa-razzi on top on my ring finger. Ms. Conduct went on like a dream.
Thanks, see I was, yes, very confused. But maybe I still am. OK Cult Nails - good polish.

But really, it seems that Cult Cosmetics has the Blackbox nail club and that includes CULT nail polish. Isn't that the same stuff?


----------



## Parasoul

> Orly Conduit and Julep Candace. In my head, it seemed like this would be easy to do. Not so much IRL. Sigh.


I love the green, these turned out absolutely beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, see I was, yes, very confused. But maybe I still am. OK Cult Nails - good polish.

But really, it seems that Cult Cosmetics has the Blackbox nail club and that includes CULT nail polish. Isn't that the same stuff?
No, I think they're totally different companies, totally different polish. I think Cult Cosmetics' blackbox was sending out other brands (Essie, OPI, etc.) until recently and just launched their own line. It's my understanding that "Cult Nails" brand polish is not what is in Cult Cosmetics' blackboxes. Cult Nails = polish brand created by a lady named Maria in FL w/no sub service, Cult Cosmetics = sub box/nail art sets w/their own polish line that (I believe) just launched.  And now my head is spinning too. 





And this is why new brands should google their prospective business names before settling on one, unless of course they were intentionally trying to confuse people which is just not cool.


----------



## Parasoul

> How clever! Â Why did I know you would be artistic lol. Â Very nice polish choices. Â I love NOPI.


I've always loved art. In one form or another, it accomplishes the same for me. Peace and quiet. These are my first NOPI. I hope I like them as much as I love my Essie's.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

I did my best to mimic a mani Donna did a few weeks back. I totally butchered it. Hahaha.



I had fun working with something out of my comfort zone though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did my best to mimic a mani Donna did a few weeks back. I totally butchered it. Hahaha.





I had fun working with something out of my comfort zone though.




Doesn't look butchered to me, I think it looks great!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Doesn't look butchered to me, I think it looks great!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did my best to mimic a mani Donna did a few weeks back. I totally butchered it. Hahaha.





I had fun working with something out of my comfort zone though.




Butchered must be some kind of new California term for "nailed it" because I agree it looks great!


----------



## Parasoul

Well I know better than to argue with ladies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went out with them and got some rather nice compliments. I'm back to work tomorrow though so they'll have to come off. I have two days off for Thanksgiving that I'll be spending alone this year. That'll give me some time to try out some more colors! I'm excited to go out with them done for Black Friday.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did my best to mimic a mani Donna did a few weeks back. I totally butchered it. Hahaha.





I had fun working with something out of my comfort zone though.




SQUEEEEEEEEEEE!  They came out fantastic!  The colours are gorgeous together.  There's nothing butchered about it.  Great job!


----------



## Parasoul

> SQUEEEEEEEEEEE! Â They came out fantastic! Â The colours are gorgeous together. Â There's nothing butchered about it. Â Great job!


I did my best. I only wish I had that red you used. Its mesmerizing. @[email protected] I'm glad you approve. :3


----------



## DonnaD

That red is Essie Scarlet O'Hara.  You might be able to find it at CVS!!


----------



## OiiO

I made a comparison swatch between Nailtini and Color Club polishes sent out in this month's Birchboxes and Ipsy bags, in case anybody is interested. Nailtini is more of a rose gold, and Color Club is dusty vintage gold, so they aren't dupes at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

I've tried finding it but it's practically non-existent. I'll be shopping around for it though. I will have that red! Hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

What an awesome effect!



> Catching Fire Nails Ombre Nails: Â Julep dahlia, Cover Girl Rogue Red and Cover Girl Inferno


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've tried finding it but it's practically non-existent. I'll be shopping around for it though. I will have that red! Hehe.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I don't know what part of the country you're in but Palais Royal stores here have gigantic essie displays with pretty much every color.  They fall under an umbrella corp called Stage Stores and if you go to their website Scarlett O'Hara is on sale for 8 instead of the usually 8.50.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did my best to mimic a mani Donna did a few weeks back. I totally butchered it. Hahaha.





I had fun working with something out of my comfort zone though.




I think it worked out well. The colour combination is really lovely!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made a comparison swatch between Nailtini and Color Club polishes sent out in this month's Birchboxes and Ipsy bags, in case anybody is interested. Nailtini is more of a rose gold, and Color Club is dusty vintage gold, so they aren't dupes at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




They both look nice!


----------



## Monika1

Here is my recent mani for those who don't tend to check out other pages (I know many of you do). For reference, they are Bondi Top of the Rock and Tavern on the. This is with no flash.


----------



## Monika1

OK folks, I'm looking for advice.

I can now order some polish sold (and delivered) in the Continental US as we'll be visiting and I can pick it up! Yay! Because of the agenda, I likely will not have time to shop when I visit, so I'll have to order online, get it delivered, and pick it up when I am visiting.

My collection isn't very big (50 including minis), so I'll be super excited to get some great creams of various colours and some variety in other polishes and goodies. I really want to stick with 3/4-free and ideally 5-free polishes. I'm not nuts about glitters but occasionally enjoy a little bit. I want more colour range for nail art and general use. I'm excited about most colours, love blue, want to get more nudes, but am not looking for gobs of yellows, golds, or reds, though a few more is fine.

I really regret missing the Zoya sale - I didn't have the travel plans yet then. So, which sites should I order from to grow my collection in an inexpensive way (given slightly older releases are also fair game!) and what collections/polishes would you recommend? Are there sites like 8ty8beauty you would recommend? Are there any you would warn against for potential fakes? Also what 3-free+ quick-dry topcoats would you recommend?

Yeah, this is a super broad question, but if you were starting from almost scratch and looking to save some money, what would you get?

Thanks everyone!

[i wasn't sure where to post - should this be posted elsewhere?]


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
[i wasn't sure where to post - should this be posted elsewhere?]
You should probably make a thread for this topic in the Nail Polish forum...then a lot more people would see it and the conversation would be contained in it's own place.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did my best to mimic a mani Donna did a few weeks back. I totally butchered it. Hahaha.





I had fun working with something out of my comfort zone though.





I think it's great and love the colors! I wish I could "butcher" mine like that. Yea, I figured a while back that you were an artist.


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. It had been opened so I thought I must have swatched it. Well, I don't think so because I looooove it!!  I had no idea it was textured polish



 lol. The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.And I had it all along! I guess I should try some more of the Julep polishes that I haven't opened! And now I wish they had bigger bottles!









The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!


----------



## acostakk

> I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. It had been opened so I thought I must have swatched it. Well, I don't think so because I looooove it!! Â I had no idea it was textured polish:eusa_wall: Â lol. The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.And I had it all along! I guess I should try some more of the Julep polishes that I haven't opened! And now I wish they had bigger bottles!
> 
> 
> 
> The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!:yay:


 So pretty! I have such a weakness for blue polish.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. It had been opened so I thought I must have swatched it. Well, I don't think so because I looooove it!!  I had no idea it was textured polish



 lol. The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.And I had it all along! I guess I should try some more of the Julep polishes that I haven't opened! And now I wish they had bigger bottles!









The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!




Soooo pretty! This one is on my Julep wish list, which isn't very long.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. It had been opened so I thought I must have swatched it. Well, I don't think so because I looooove it!!  I had no idea it was textured polish



 lol. The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.And I had it all along! I guess I should try some more of the Julep polishes that I haven't opened! And now I wish they had bigger bottles!









The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!




I really like this color!  Why don't I have this one? lol


----------



## smiletorismile

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. It had been opened so I thought I must have swatched it. Well, I don't think so because I looooove it!!  I had no idea it was textured polish



 lol. The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.And I had it all along! I guess I should try some more of the Julep polishes that I haven't opened! And now I wish they had bigger bottles!









The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!




I love this color! It is probably my all time favorite Julep polish!


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. It had been opened so I thought I must have swatched it. Well, I don't think so because I looooove it!!  I had no idea it was textured polish




 lol. The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.And I had it all along! I guess I should try some more of the Julep polishes that I haven't opened! And now I wish they had bigger bottles!









The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!




Ooo, sparkly and shiny.  Pretty blue.


----------



## AngeBrooklyn

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made a comparison swatch between Nailtini and Color Club polishes sent out in this month's Birchboxes and Ipsy bags, in case anybody is interested. Nailtini is more of a rose gold, and Color Club is dusty vintage gold, so they aren't dupes at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Which Nailtini color is that?  I must have it!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which Nailtini color is that?  I must have it!  
It's Champagne - it was pretty when I swatched it; I can't wait to do a mani with it!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *AngeBrooklyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Which Nailtini color is that?  I must have it!  
Like @lochnessie mentioned above, the color is called Champagne  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. {...} The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.





The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!




Very nice!

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


So pretty! I have such a weakness for blue polish.
I'm in the love blue club with the two of you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You should probably make a thread for this topic in the Nail Polish forum...then a lot more people would see it and the conversation would be contained in it's own place.
Thanks @Scooby Dynamite I created a new thread!


----------



## Monika1

Here's my blue Zoya Song. I had a bubbly application, particularly on the right ring finger - cold weather combined with a steamy bath before top coat probably didn't help, but I'm happy wearing blue!


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my blue Zoya Song. I had a bubbly application, particularly on the right ring finger - cold weather combined with a steamy bath before top coat probably didn't help, but I'm happy wearing blue!



       


That is a beautiful color!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

CJ Lacquer's 'Say Cheese' glitter topper over an OPI mini polish that I didn't look at the name of!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very nice!

I'm in the love blue club with the two of you!
Yes, I love blue! This one matches my bluejeans almost perfectly. Next up is Angela.....I thought it was green, then blue, okay, it must be teal. Hope it doesn't mess with my mind like the Grays Anatomy did LOL.I drive my husband crazy with the ones that change color cuz I'm always saying, oh, look at it now!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my blue Zoya Song. I had a bubbly application, particularly on the right ring finger - cold weather combined with a steamy bath before top coat probably didn't help, but I'm happy wearing blue!



       


That is such a pretty blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Julep - Valerie
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya - Lotus
Nice purple!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





I love this mani, it's one of the Nyx polishes I got in the set that I bought. It's a pretty green color.





Then I used a top coat from one of my Polish Addict mystery boxes.





I think it turned out so cool, I didn't even do clean up yet cause I wanted to post pics. The pics don't do justice to how shiny and sparkley it is!! This might be my favorite mani I've done yet!!
Those are so cute!


----------



## Last Contrast

I love nail polish Birefrigence Holo









  I can't stop staring at my nails... hahahahahha


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love nail polish Birefrigence Holo









  I can't stop staring at my nails... hahahahahha
Wow.  I can't stop staring at the pictures of your nails.  I love this.


----------



## Parasoul

Weird my post isn't showing up properly. @Last Contrast : I totally need that color in my life. -Drool-


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love nail polish Birefrigence Holo









  I can't stop staring at my nails... hahahahahha
Wow...I love that one!


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love nail polish Birefrigence Holo









  I can't stop staring at my nails... hahahahahha
I LOVE LOVE LOVE this!!!!!!! Gorgeous


----------



## Parasoul

CVS seems to have received some new Sally Hansen nail art tools! I believe there are some striper bottles, pens, brushes, dotting tools, cut outs and some other things. I'll post a few when I buy them tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. It had been opened so I thought I must have swatched it. Well, I don't think so because I looooove it!!  I had no idea it was textured polish




 lol. The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.And I had it all along! I guess I should try some more of the Julep polishes that I haven't opened! And now I wish they had bigger bottles!









The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!




Hands down Tracy is my very favorite Julep polish.   I finished off my bottle a few weeks ago and am waiting until they come out with a monthly box that I like to reorder if it's available.   The color is lovely on you.


----------



## FrostKitty

So I did my nails in Zoya Matte Velvet in Posh.  





I wore it out to lunch today and MrKitty said "That looks like an ornament, you should put some glitter on it."   My first attempt was a disaster - glitter like latex is a good thing that can go horribly wrong.   

So I pulled out the whole Matte Velvet Set and did this;  Zoya Matte Velvet and the Color Club Nail Art set I found at TJ Maxx for like $4 that I am really happy with.   



 My Left Hand  and 



    

  My Right Hand  and 



My Left Thumb 

My only issue with the Zoya Matte Velvet set is all about applying a top coat.   I tried Barielle Pro, Seche and OPI which resulted in the polish looking like A England's Burne-Jones (a good thing) and OPI, SOPI, Essie Matte coats and they just killed the velvet look of the polish.   So now it'll be all about wear without a top coat.   Posh wore well for a couple of days but developed a "dinged" look after a day.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my blue Zoya Song. I had a bubbly application, particularly on the right ring finger - cold weather combined with a steamy bath before top coat probably didn't help, but I'm happy wearing blue!



       


Curses!!!  I love that color... MUST RESIST... MUST RESIST.   Gah!!!   Can't resist so I'm sending BL Scallywag to one of my favorite people on here who has it on her wish list and getting the Zoya.  That color is just gorgeous.    I've decided that if I get another blue, I have to give one away.   I'm putting my makeup / polish stashes online , I'm on the fourth drawer of my first of three Helmers and I think that I might need an intervention.   

My other option is to train the kitty committee to sit still so I can paint their claws.


----------



## Parasoul

> So I did my nails in Zoya Matte Velvet in Posh. Â
> 
> I wore it out to lunch today and MrKitty said "That looks like an ornament, you should put some glitter on it." Â  My first attempt was a disaster - glitter like latex is a good thing that can go horribly wrong. Â Â  So I pulled out the whole Matte Velvet Set and did this; Â Zoya Matte Velvet and the Color Club Nail Art set I found at TJ Maxx for like $4 that I am really happy with. Â Â
> 
> Â My Left Hand Â andÂ
> 
> Â  Â Â
> 
> Â Â My Right Hand Â andÂ
> 
> My Left ThumbÂ  My only issue with the Zoya Matte Velvet set is all about applying a top coat. Â  I tried Barielle Pro, Seche and OPI which resulted in the polish looking like A England's Burne-Jones (a good thing)Â and OPI, SOPI, Essie Matte coats and they just killed the velvet look of the polish. Â  So now it'll be all about wear without a top coat. Â  Posh wore well for a couple of days but developed a "dinged" look after a day. Â Â


I've been dying to get myself a matte polish. -Jelly-


----------



## Christa W

Due to a terrible door handle incident I am now down to total nubs.  I sat down in my car and reached to close the door but the seat was still back because my boyfriend had taken my car to work and I am super short so I miscalculated my reach and pretty much raked my middle finger down the handle catching it and bending it all the way backwards ripping my nail.  I cut it down and all the fingers on both hands.  (my right pointer was ripped too from something else)  I feel weird.  It's going to be a few weeks before this grows out and I am heartbroken.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can fix it temporarily?  Obviously I am going to have to keep it wrapped for awhile.




It sucks too because I had been making a ton of decal stamps and most of them won't fit.  Will have to store them for later.  At least I know my nails grow fast.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Due to a terrible door handle incident I am now down to total nubs.  I sat down in my car and reached to close the door but the seat was still back because my boyfriend had taken my car to work and I am super short so I miscalculated my reach and pretty much raked my middle finger down the handle catching it and bending it all the way backwards ripping my nail.  I cut it down and all the fingers on both hands.  (my right pointer was ripped too from something else)  I feel weird.  It's going to be a few weeks before this grows out and I am heartbroken.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can fix it temporarily?  Obviously I am going to have to keep it wrapped for awhile.




It sucks too because I had been making a ton of decal stamps and most of them won't fit.  Will have to store them for later.  At least I know my nails grow fast.

Oh, that looks so painful!  Hope it feels better (&amp; looks better) soon!


----------



## Jessismith

Nothing says "Thanksgiving" like copper-brown glitter nails. It's a turkey-themed disco ball of fun! Revlon French Roast base color, Nina Ultra Pro Call the Coppers glitter, Wetn Wild Fergie Glamorous glitter. 

 Instagram glittercam:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nothing says "Thanksgiving" like copper-brown glitter nails. It's a turkey-themed disco ball of fun!

Revlon French Roast base color, Nina Ultra Pro Call the Coppers glitter, Wetn Wild Fergie Glamorous glitter.





Instagram glittercam: 


WOW!  You are rocking that glitter.


----------



## acostakk

> Nothing says "Thanksgiving" like copper-brown glitter nails. It's a turkey-themed disco ball of fun! Revlon French Roast base color, Nina Ultra Pro Call the Coppers glitter, Wetn Wild Fergie Glamorous glitter.
> 
> Instagram glittercam:


 Oooooh! Sparkly


----------



## acostakk

Wet n Wild Atten-hut


----------



## renosaurus

im suddenlu OBSESSED with OPi Glints of Glinda. such a plain color but soooo perfect.

i post all my manicures on instagram... renosaurus if anyone wants to be IG friends  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Oh my! You poor thing..that looks painful!! I broke one down that far not too long ago, just not so far across as you. I suggest you go get some artificial nails and some good glue, trim the length of the nail down as far as you can and put the fake nail on. That's what I did. I use Kiss Professional nail glue. It has a pointy bottle top and it holds great. You need to go ahead and cut it down so you don't get it caught on anything else! Since my nails grow fast that is what I do. After they are polished nobody will know. Good luck.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Due to a terrible door handle incident I am now down to total nubs.  I sat down in my car and reached to close the door but the seat was still back because my boyfriend had taken my car to work and I am super short so I miscalculated my reach and pretty much raked my middle finger down the handle catching it and bending it all the way backwards ripping my nail.  I cut it down and all the fingers on both hands.  (my right pointer was ripped too from something else)  I feel weird.  It's going to be a few weeks before this grows out and I am heartbroken.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can fix it temporarily?  Obviously I am going to have to keep it wrapped for awhile.




It sucks too because I had been making a ton of decal stamps and most of them won't fit.  Will have to store them for later.  At least I know my nails grow fast.


----------



## Marj B

I like the color. Is that textured?

Quote:

Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild Atten-hut


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



CJ Lacquer's 'Red Zone' glitter topper over a The New Black polish (Dunno the name - it was in a popsugar set from way long ago!)
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Knocked Up Nails - Rock-a-Bye Radiance

Totally new brand to me, but their polishes are supposedly safe for pregnant women, children, people with allergies and even cancer patients.




So  pretty!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh, that looks so painful!  Hope it feels better (&amp; looks better) soon!
Oh man, that is the most horrible feeling.  It always give me a stomach blip...I feel for you.  All of my nails are cut down now.  I'm seriously considering having one of the girls at school give me a full gel set.  I don't know if I can hold out for 4 months until they grow out.


----------



## acostakk

It is. The textures polishes take a bit of getting used to, don't they? I feel like I'm catching them/banging them on everything. But the wear time is much improved since I actually followed the directions and skipped the base coat. I did them yesterday right before cooking dinner (doh!) and spent most of today at a "hands on" kids museum with only the slightest bit of tip wear that can only be seen if I take my glasses off and really study them. Not bad for me.


----------



## Parasoul

We got some Essie in this week and they're looking to be really nice!



Spoiler








Wet



Dry






From top left to bottom right: Peak Of Chic Hors D'oeuvres On A Silver Platter Lots Of Lux - Seems to be textured Ignite The Night Belugaria - Seems to be a textured I'm going to get Lots Of Lux, Belugaria and Hors D'oeuvres. Can't wait to get home and try them out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> iwantthemallnow I really want this set! I hope they have it at my local Ulta so I can be a Rock Goddess. ;P



Spoiler


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We got some Essie in this week and they're looking to be really nice! 




Wet





Dry




From top left to bottom right:

Peak Of Chic
Hors D'oeuvres
On A Silver Platter
Lots Of Lux - Seems to be textured
Ignite The Night
Belugaria - Seems to be a textured

I'm going to get Lots Of Lux, Belugaria and Hors D'oeuvres. Can't wait to get home and try them out.





iwantthemallnow

I really want this set! I hope they have it at my local Ulta so I can be a Rock Goddess. ;P 


They had Rock Goddess for 5.99 at my Marshall's and TJ Maxx stores and I passed on it a few times.  I wish I would have known you wanted it I would have grabbed it.  You may want to check if you have one near you.  I love that Essie collection despite some reviews.  I want Belugaria just because it's so off the wall and chunky.


----------



## Parasoul

> They had Rock Goddess for 5.99 at my Marshall's and TJ Maxx stores and I passed on it a few times.Â  I wish I would have known you wanted it I would have grabbed it.Â  You may want to check if you have one near you.Â  I love that Essie collection despite some reviews.Â  I want Belugaria just because it's so off the wall and chunky.Â


I actually have a TJ Maxx and Marshall's right next to the Ulta I was planning on checking for Rock Goddess. I'll go ahead and check them all to be sure. Thank you for the thought and heads up. You're too kind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually just finished applying a coat of Belugaria. Would you like to see? I'm absolutely in love with it. It's my first of its kind and now I can definitely see myself getting more.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually have a TJ Maxx and Marshall's right next to the Ulta I was planning on checking for Rock Goddess. I'll go ahead and check them all to be sure. Thank you for the thought and heads up. You're too kind.





I actually just finished applying a coat of Belugaria. Would you like to see? I'm absolutely in love with it. It's my first of its kind and now I can definitely see myself getting more.
SHOW ME THE POLISH!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I actually just finished applying a coat of Belugaria. Would you like to see? I'm absolutely in love with it. It's my first of its kind and now I can definitely see myself getting more.


 Do not ever ask a bunch of polish addicts "would you like to see..." Just show us the polish and no one gets hurt!!!! Lol


----------



## Parasoul

Here it is in a few different environments along with Hors D'oeuvres as an accent. Skipped the dot on the accent nail to show off Hors D'oeuvres. It took two coats but I think it looks great! (No top coat.)



Spoiler










Outside



Spoiler










I tried really hard to get the sun to cooperate with me. Even then I wasn't able to get much of its true colors to come out.



Spoiler










I think its a beautiful color. Decent lighting brings out all of the colors in the hidden glitter. Though I do feel it would have been better if I knew how to better distribute the glittery pieces. @Pollysmom I'm sorry. I'll know better next time I swear. :'(


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here it is in a few different environments along with Hors D'oeuvres as an accent.

Skipped the dot on the accent nail to show off Hors D'oeuvres. It took two coats but I think it looks great! (No top coat.) 


Outside 


I tried really hard to get the sun to cooperate with me. Even then I wasn't able to get much of its true colors to come out. 


I think its a beautiful color. Decent lighting brings out all of the colors in the hidden glitter. Though I do feel it would have been better if I knew how to better distribute the glittery pieces.

@Pollysmom I'm sorry. I'll know better next time I swear. :'( Did you put it over a coat of black or just on it's own.  I am so jealous of your nail beds!!  It's not you and the glitter pieces trust me that's been every bloggers nightmare it is so thick it's hard to work with.  Yours look better than most of the images I have seen and I will be buying this.  I like what you did with the accent nail too.


----------



## Parasoul

> Did you put it over a coat of black or just on it's own.Â  I am so jealous of your nail beds!!Â  It's not you and the glitter pieces trust me that's been every bloggers nightmare it is so thick it's hard to work with.Â  Yours look better than most of the images I have seen and I will be buying this.Â  I like what you did with the accent nail too.


Just a clear base coat. I was worried I would need to use a black base but it doesn't need it at all. My nail beds? Don't be silly you have beautiful hands. There's nothing to be jealous of at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find that I couldn't really work with the glittery pieces much but I feel it's mostly due to lack of experience. I also didn't want to apply too much and ruin it. I really appreciate it. I'm glad I helped make up your mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ps. The feeling is really hard to get used to. I'm afraid to even put my hand in my pocket. xD Tried again close up. I really want to capture the colors. Lol.


Spoiler


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just a clear base coat. I was worried I would need to use a black base but it doesn't need it at all. My nail beds? Don't be silly you have beautiful hands. There's nothing to be jealous of at all.



I find that I couldn't really work with the glittery pieces much but I feel it's mostly due to lack of experience. I also didn't want to apply too much and ruin it.

I really appreciate it. I'm glad I helped make up your mind.





Ps. The feeling is really hard to get used to. I'm afraid to even put my hand in my pocket. xD

Tried again close up. I really want to capture the colors. Lol. 


It almost look like lava cooled with some burning embers beneath it in all kinds of colors.  It's really stunning.


----------



## Marj B

Yes, Christa W I'm jealous too! Why is it that so many men have such lovely and stronger than iRON nails? My ex husband had long nailbeds and nails to die for and so does my husband. Not fair, not fair at all because very few of them want to decorate them with polish! 



 Sad but true

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just a clear base coat. I was worried I would need to use a black base but it doesn't need it at all. My nail beds? Don't be silly you have beautiful hands. There's nothing to be jealous of at all.



I find that I couldn't really work with the glittery pieces much but I feel it's mostly due to lack of experience. I also didn't want to apply too much and ruin it.

I really appreciate it. I'm glad I helped make up your mind.





Ps. The feeling is really hard to get used to. I'm afraid to even put my hand in my pocket. xD

Tried again close up. I really want to capture the colors. Lol.


----------



## Parasoul

> It almost look like lava cooled with some burning embers beneath it in all kinds of colors.Â  It's really stunning.Â


Thats exactly what I imagined when they dried. It looks awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Yes, Christa W I'm jealous too! Why is it that so many men have such lovely and stronger than iRON nails? My ex husband had long nailbeds and nails to die for and so does my husband. Not fair, not fair at all because very few of them want to decorate them with polish! Sad but true


Oh c'mon. You gals have beautiful hands there's nothing to be jealous of here or anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will agree with the strength of my nails though. They've never broken on me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thats exactly what I imagined when they dried. It looks awesome.




Oh c'mon. You gals have beautiful hands there's nothing to be jealous of here or anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will agree with the strength of my nails though. They've never broken on me.




I have strong, thick nails and the problem with them is that when they get long, if I break one, it almost always breaks off below the quick...and it hurts like a witch.  Fortunately, the couple I broke with all this home improvement from hell, didn't do that and I was smart enough to just chop the rest of them down after that.  I has a big sad when I look at my nubbins but I'm considering having one of the girls at school give me a gel set...I'd rather have fake nails for a while than no nails at all.

PS:  Happy Thanksgiving to all my US friends here!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is a beautiful color!  


Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is such a pretty blue!
Thanks! I will warn it looks much darker in indoor light and the sparkle doesn't come out as much - the flash helped it look like bright daylight! I still love it, probably even more than if it looked like the photo indoors.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Curses!!!  I love that color... MUST RESIST... MUST RESIST.   Gah!!!   Can't resist so I'm sending BL Scallywag to one of my favorite people on here who has it on her wish list and getting the Zoya.  That color is just gorgeous.    I've decided that if I get another blue, I have to give one away.   I'm putting my makeup / polish stashes online , I'm on the fourth drawer of my first of three Helmers and I think that I might need an intervention.   

My other option is to train the kitty committee to sit still so I can paint their claws.    
I say train the cats! Absolutely! I'm just dreaming of those lovely polishes, what fun it must me with the collection! So many options - I'm trying to grow mine a bit during the sales now - if you see any really good ones let me know!

In terms of the blue Song, so sorry to enable. I'm still wearing it and it's still doing perfectly minus two tip wraps, but I will warm you that indoors it does not look like that! It's pretty much a very clearly navy-not-black indoors, or maybe a bit royal-navy, but fairly dark still. In super-bright indoor lighting you'll get some flashes of lighter blue sparkle only. The shimmer comes out with flash and good sunlight. Might that help? (I actually like it the way it is, but I shouldn't mention that, should I?)


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nothing says "Thanksgiving" like copper-brown glitter nails. It's a turkey-themed disco ball of fun!

Revlon French Roast base color, Nina Ultra Pro Call the Coppers glitter, Wetn Wild Fergie Glamorous glitter.





Instagram glittercam: 




Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild Atten-hut





Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here it is in a few different environments along with Hors D'oeuvres as an accent.

Skipped the dot on the accent nail to show off Hors D'oeuvres. It took two coats but I think it looks great! (No top coat.) 


Outside 


I tried really hard to get the sun to cooperate with me. Even then I wasn't able to get much of its true colors to come out. 


I think its a beautiful color. Decent lighting brings out all of the colors in the hidden glitter. Though I do feel it would have been better if I knew how to better distribute the glittery pieces.

@Pollysmom I'm sorry. I'll know better next time I swear. :'( 
Awesome Awesome Awesome! Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I love all these effects so much that I'm thinking of buying my first PixieDust, well maybe 9 at a time! Is that crazy? I don't even know if I'll like them on me but... I love them on everyone else and think they would be really neat for nail art! I have to think about this!


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I say train the cats! Absolutely! I'm just dreaming of those lovely polishes, what fun it must me with the collection! So many options - I'm trying to grow mine a bit during the sales now - if you see any really good ones let me know!

In terms of the blue Song, so sorry to enable. I'm still wearing it and it's still doing perfectly minus two tip wraps, but I will warm you that indoors it does not look like that! It's pretty much a very clearly navy-not-black indoors, or maybe a bit royal-navy, but fairly dark still. In super-bright indoor lighting you'll get some flashes of lighter blue sparkle only. The shimmer comes out with flash and good sunlight. Might that help? (I actually like it the way it is, but I shouldn't mention that, should I?)
Evil Enabler... I already ordered and a couple of others because I am a crazy person.   I'm packing a box up for my demon niece filled with reds and some purples.   I love blues like that... elegant indoors and sparkle in the sunlight.   Excitement!


----------



## Parasoul

Went to Target and got some XBOX Live 12 month cards and an iPad Air for my girlfriend. Some people actually stopped their crazy shopping sprees to ask what nail polish I was wearing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Time to enjoy a meal and have a relaxing night with Call Of Duty Ghosts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you're all having a wonderful night filled with loved ones. Happy Thanksgiving! I'm so thankful for this loving community. &lt;3


----------



## Christa W

I decided to paint my nubbins with Mentality Kindness.  If there were a complex polish this would be it.  This is a color shifting holo.  I bought it because I had been meaning to try out the brand and she ships free to US so I thought why not.  She has a whole line of holo stampers too. I adore darker nails on super short nails and hey since my nails are short it takes less polish to cover them, I went ahead with painting them all.  This polish is a bit on the dark side.  I am curious how it will look tomorrow in the sun.  It shifts from turquoise to blue to purple.  I was so incredibly impressed with how quickly this polish came to me.  I ordered on a Friday and it was here on Monday or something ridiculous like that.  It was super hard to capture all the shifts and colors in this one for sure.


----------



## DeSha

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!

Milani's Chocolate Sprinkles / Maybelline Color Show Brocade's Gilded Rose


----------



## Marj B

Hey, hey! Black Friday early at Julep!!! Can you imagine $3.99 for a Julep polish?  $14.99 FOR 4? And you get one for a dollar! It's like heaven for polish junkies!! 
I put Angela on this evening. It is a pretty color but I made a goshawful mess because it is a dark color and I am so bad with darks! IfI get it all cleaned up tomorrow, I'll post a pic. If I don't get it cleaned up, it's coming off!

Omigosh, I just found Marjorie! It is a pretty orange. Hey, since it has my name I really need it, right?


----------



## CaseyR

Nicole by OPI.  One of my recent favorite red polishes.


----------



## acostakk

> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate! Milani's Chocolate Sprinkles / Maybelline Color Show Brocade's Gilded Rose


 I had Gilded Rose in my hand, then in a moment of insanity put it back. Now, of course, I can't find it again anywhere! Whaaaaaaaaaaaa.... It loos lovely on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha

> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate! Milani's Chocolate Sprinkles / Maybelline Color Show Brocade's Gilded Rose
> 
> 
> 
> I had Gilded Rose in my hand, then in a moment of insanity put it back. Now, of course, I can't find it again anywhere! Whaaaaaaaaaaaa.... It loos lovely on you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...

 Thanks. I fell in love with it the first time I saw it on display. That whole brocade collection is wonderful!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Hey, hey! Black Friday early at Julep!!! Can you imagine $3.99 for a Julep polish? Â $14.99 FOR 4? And you get one for a dollar! It's like heaven for polish junkies!!Â  I put Angela on this evening. It is a pretty color but I made a goshawful mess because it is a dark color and I am so bad with darks! IfI get it all cleaned up tomorrow, I'll post a pic. If I don't get it cleaned up, it's coming off! Omigosh, I just found Marjorie! It is a pretty orange. Hey, since it has my name I really need it, right?


 You absolutely do need it!


----------



## jesemiaud

> I decided to paint my nubbins with Mentality Kindness.Â  If there were a complex polish this would be it.Â  This is a color shifting holo.Â  I bought it because I had been meaning to try out the brand and she ships free to US so I thought why not.Â  She has a whole line of holo stampers too. I adore darker nails on super short nails and hey since my nails are short it takes less polish to cover them, I went ahead with painting them all.Â  This polish is a bit on the dark side.Â  I am curious how it will look tomorrow in the sun.Â  It shifts from turquoise to blue to purple.Â  I was so incredibly impressed with how quickly this polish came to me.Â  I ordered on a Friday and it was here on Monday or something ridiculous like that.Â  It was super hard to capture all the shifts and colors in this one for sure.Â


 That is stunning!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Just a clear base coat. I was worried I would need to use a black base but it doesn't need it at all. My nail beds? Don't be silly you have beautiful hands. There's nothing to be jealous of at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find that I couldn't really work with the glittery pieces much but I feel it's mostly due to lack of experience. I also didn't want to apply too much and ruin it. I really appreciate it. I'm glad I helped make up your mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ps. The feeling is really hard to get used to. I'm afraid to even put my hand in my pocket. xD Tried again close up. I really want to capture the colors. Lol.
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 That is a gorgeous color!


----------



## Marj B

Here's Angela. It's not perfect but I got my nails cleaned up pretty well so I'll wear it for another day or 2. It is a pretty deep sea blue but it looks green to me.Now, off to Julep, there's a polish there calling my name. Haha


----------



## Marj B

For my Black Friday order I got Julep Marjorie, Nan and Sylvia for only $8.98. The one I wanted for my 1$ buy was sold out! Figures ...so I had to choose another. Can't wait to get these....and my 6 Kleancolor polishes!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild Under Your Spell


Nice color!


----------



## sleepykat

Zoya Tomoko, three coats. No base coat, no top coat. First photo is in the shade, second is in the sun. I love it!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided to paint my nubbins with Mentality Kindness.  If there were a complex polish this would be it.  This is a color shifting holo.  I bought it because I had been meaning to try out the brand and she ships free to US so I thought why not.  She has a whole line of holo stampers too. I adore darker nails on super short nails and hey since my nails are short it takes less polish to cover them, I went ahead with painting them all.  This polish is a bit on the dark side.  I am curious how it will look tomorrow in the sun.  It shifts from turquoise to blue to purple.  I was so incredibly impressed with how quickly this polish came to me.  I ordered on a Friday and it was here on Monday or something ridiculous like that.  It was super hard to capture all the shifts and colors in this one for sure. 


















That is a lot of fabulous. What are holo stampers?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
That is a lot of fabulous. What are holo stampers? Basically it's a holographic polish that is thick enough that it is good for stamping.  Here is the test nail I was using this one on.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
That is a lot of fabulous. What are holo stampers? Basically it's a holographic polish that is thick enough that it is good for stamping.  Here is the test nail I was using this one on.





Nice! I like that.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need more practice applying these (I have no clue how I ended up with tip shrink, and I overstretched one of them), but my first Scratch monthly mani box arrived yesterday, and I *had* to go with the Patchwork Wonderland wraps for at least the first part of the week!




I don't really like the studs I put on, but live and learn. They seemed like a good idea at the time.
So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So here's the nailtini champagne that came in my ipsy bag. ( I'm still giving birchbox the side eye for not sending me color club baldwin blue or ANY polish, for that matter.) I didn't really dig the feel of the polish and the color doesn't work well on me. I decided to try a couple of "bubbly" accent nails using individually placed clear caviar manicure spheres. That didn't really work as well as I'd hoped but, hey, it's all about trying new things and having fun!








Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Only 6 tasks left in the 30 mani marathon, here are my 19-24.

Galaxies, water marble, inspired by a color, song, movie, and book




Love your collages!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - Molten Golden

I'd call this a golden mauve. It's definitely rosy, but with a golden shimmer that gives an orangey effect in different light. Very pretty. Nice formula, fat brush.






So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Kimber. My picture is crap but it has the prettiest gold shimmer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Love it!  I seriously want to raid your Zoya stash!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tried my Nailtini Champagne polish. Added dots and made it matte. I'm loving it as a nude colour. Very pretty.



Cute! I like the dots.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Those are neat! Is the 'tip shrink' just wear on the much-used index finger? I have wear like that with regular polish - if it happens, my index finger is the first place for wear simply because I use it most, and I'll often have chipping back similar to that on the surface simply because the the nail under the polish was a bit peeled and not perfect as well.

In terms of the studs, I like the idea to use them here; the precise application on the ring finger looks really good.
Thank you!  The tip shrink actually happened within less than an hour of application.  I had smoothed and buffed my nails before applying these to make sure I had a nice surface, but they still shrank a bit.  I think that I stretched the wrap a little bit too much when I put it on, and then it simply snapped back to its desired size.  It might also be due to the fact that I used Seche Vite.  I always get tip shrink whenever I use that stuff.

And these did wear well enough today for me to keep them for tomorrow, which is good because I'm totally fried, and I'm not sure I can deal with redoing my nails tonight (I can't even deal with going through my Fortune Cooke Soap box this evening)!  Well, okay, that's assuming they hold up in the shower.  Which will happen now.  So we'll see the final outcome shortly.  I *really* don't want to redo my nails tonight.


I get tip shrinkage when I use any kind of top coat over nail wraps.

I use the SH in the red bottle with nail wraps and no shrinkage.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ignore the cuticles and all that, I just found this in my facebook pics. Dated June 2010! I didn't use tape or anything. I just did my nails with my Merle Norman Lilac Palooza  and diagonally brushed on a darker Sally Girl purple then used the striper to hide the line



 Sorry it's so big, I couldn't size it because I copied and pasted it from my facebook pics.





Love it!


----------



## NotTheMama

Another one of the Nyx polishes with Ulta's PiÃ±ata Yada on top. I am kind of amazed at the staying power of the Nyx polishes. Even though both times I've used them, I had glitter or a top coat over them, they still seem to hold up to chips &amp; tip wear pretty well.


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI Aladdin's Girl

Definitely a great fall shade!


----------



## Parasoul

> Another one of the Nyx polishes with Ulta's PiÃ±ata Yada on top. I am kind of amazed at the staying power of the Nyx polishes. Even though both times I've used them, I had glitter or a top coat over them, they still seem to hold up to chips &amp; tip wear pretty well.


Really love the base you used. Though I'm a bit biased because My favorite color is purple. Which is odd because I only own one purple polish. D:


----------



## acostakk

> I actually have a TJ Maxx and Marshall's right next to the Ulta I was planning on checking for Rock Goddess. I'll go ahead and check them all to be sure. Thank you for the thought and heads up. You're too kind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually just finished applying a coat of Belugaria. Would you like to see? I'm absolutely in love with it. It's my first of its kind and now I can definitely see myself getting more.


 [@]Parasoul[/@]I found that set at the Burbank TJ Maxx, were you able to pick it up?


----------



## Parasoul

> [@]Parasoul[/@]I found that set at the Burbank TJ Maxx, were you able to pick it up?


No they were closed when I stopped by around 5 in the morning! As was Marshall's. I'll have to stop by and see if its still there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did however buy my XBOX One and a new Nintendo 3DS Legend of Zelda limited edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had no idea you lived near Burbank! Such a small world we live in. :x


----------



## ZeeOmega

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No they were closed when I stopped by around 5 in the morning! As was Marshall's. I'll have to stop by and see if its still there.



I did however buy my XBOX One and a new* Nintendo 3DS Legend of Zelda limited edition*.





I had no idea you lived near Burbank! Such a small world we live in. :x

Uggh! So jealous!!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## acostakk

> No they were closed when I stopped by around 5 in the morning! As was Marshall's. I'll have to stop by and see if its still there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did however buy my XBOX One and a new Nintendo 3DS Legend of Zelda limited edition.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had no idea you lived near Burbank! Such a small world we live in. :x


  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. They had at least 2 sets when we were there around 4:30 today. I was so close to picking one up, but figured you'd probably already found it. Now I wish I would have!


----------



## Parasoul

> Uggh! So jealous!!!!! Enjoy!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Spoiler













Get one!!! :3


Its beautiful! The screens are so much bigger compared to my original 3DS and it was on sale at Target for only 149.99! It retails at 219.99.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. They had at least 2 sets when we were there around 4:30 today. I was so close to picking one up, but figured you'd probably already found it. Now I wish I would have!


Argh! I probably won't be able to make it until Monday or Tuesday. Could you tell me where in the store it was? D: I'll see if I can make it tomorrow but I think they open late and I work tonight so I'll be tired.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I appreciate the thought and the heads up though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ZeeOmega

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  












Get one!!! :3
Its beautiful! The screens are so much bigger compared to my original 3DS and it was on sale at Target for only 149.99! It retails at 219.99.




Argh! I probably won't be able to make it until Monday or Tuesday. Could you tell me where in the store it was? D: I'll see if I can make it tomorrow but I think they open late and I work tonight so I'll be tired.



I appreciate the thought and the heads up though.




Oooh, pretty! Unfortunately, I can't really justify buying a 3ds at the moment. I've been so busy that I still have a lot of games I haven't finished yet on both the XBox 360 and PC. =/ 

Enjoy the new shiny!


----------



## Parasoul

> Oooh, pretty! Unfortunately, I can't really justify buying a 3ds at the moment. I've been so busy that I still have a lot of games I haven't finished yet on both the XBox 360 and PC. =/Â  Enjoy the new shiny!


Aww well hopefully you catch up soon! Maybe we can play on XBOX One some day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get one!!! :3
> 
> 
> Its beautiful! The screens are so much bigger compared to my original 3DS and it was on sale at Target for only 149.99! It retails at 219.99.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Argh! I probably won't be able to make it until Monday or Tuesday. Could you tell me where in the store it was? D: I'll see if I can make it tomorrow but I think they open late and I work tonight so I'll be tired.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I appreciate the thought and the heads up though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 There are a couple aisles of cosmetics, soaps and hair stuff right in front of the dressing rooms, to the right just past purses as you walk in the store. The nail polishes were on the third row of shelves. They had a lot of Nicole by OPI and Sephora by OPI (including a really great set of SOPI minis). They have a bunch in the checkout aisle as well. I hope it's still there when you get a chance to go! If I ever see it again, I'm gonna just grab it. Worst case scenario, it goes in the circular swap box!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *monicamarroquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Nailtini Caviar Cocktail &lt;3 LOVE these polishes!!!! They stay on forever and dry super fast!!!
Pretty!


----------



## Parasoul

> There are a couple aisles of cosmetics, soaps and hair stuff right in front of the dressing rooms, to the right just past purses as you walk in the store. The nail polishes were on the third row of shelves. They had a lot of Nicole by OPI and Sephora by OPI (including a really great set of SOPI minis). They have a bunch in the checkout aisle as well. I hope it's still there when you get a chance to go! If I ever see it again, I'm gonna just grab it. Worst case scenario, it goes in the circular swap box!


Very much appreciated. I'll let you know the moment I get it to avoid you purchasing it for no reason.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When is the box coming to you by the way? Maybe I can make a contribution through you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am having too much fun with today's manicure.  The green holo is Hit Polish Fern Gully.  Glitter is one coat of Hit Polish Punked Up Kicks over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  Accent/ring finger is also MBSW with a reverse decal of PSY using plate QA52 I made using Kleancolor Black, Sinful Colors Poudre, and Sally Hansen Blue-Away from the Insta-Dri line.  I moved the decal when it was on my finger so that's why it looks a little messy but I still think it rocks!!!

Top pic is without flash, bottom is with.  OMG this holo is amazing.  I used 3 coats no base.








This is so cute and fun!


----------



## DeSha

> Zoya Tomoko, three coats. No base coat, no top coat. First photo is in the shade, second is in the sun. I love it!


 love your nails!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My latest from the marathon. I find it too much in terms of colours and patterns, but hope some of you can recognize the theme.



   



    
Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Monika, when I found out how bad my emphysema is I decided maybe I shouldn't use regular nail polish. So I ordered some waterbase polish, which I dislike a lot, and gave my polishes to my step daughter and her boyfriend's girls. That is when I had a lot of China Glaze, OPI and Finger Paints. I had the perfect white! I don't know the brand because the label was gone when my granddaughter left it at my house.I had another white or 2. 



   By the time I started using regular nail polish again and my step daughter brought the bag of polish to me, all of the whites were gone and the few bottles that were left were almost empty! Geez, how did those kids use so much nail polish? So I had to start over! But now I'm not working so I don't have the money to buy the more expensive brands. November is COPD month and our color is orange if you want to do your nails for the cause. I smoked for 30 years before I quit. I'm one of the unlucky ones and I have only 17% lung function. Not even 1/5th of what a normal person has.

So, I love to do my nails! Got my left middle finger stuck in a drawer handle and ripped it so got a stumpy now. LOL
Congrats on quitting!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



2 coats Illamasqua Scarce, accent is Sephora X White Matter + Moon Sugar Decals breast cancer ribbon

So stoked to have found another great white polish in White Matter!

Beautiful as always, Scooby. I've been reading mostly glowing reviews about the whole Sephora X line. I really want one of those speckled Illamasquas; I don't think I could rock Scarce, but I'd love to try the green one and the purple.

And thank you for supporting the cause; my mother-in-law died of breast cancer at only 48 years old.

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Mochachino. Please excuse my cuticles. I MUST stop picking at them!




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ilnp purgatory with zoya mosheen top coat








Pretty combo  zoya mosheen is beautiful.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Second set of Scratch nail wraps!




Eclectic Boulevard wraps over Square Hue Nantucket. The alignment isn't the greatest, but it's good enough for my first try using clear wraps over color. I only used one strip of the wraps (my right hand has completely different designs!), and they apparently don't dry out or cure when the packet is open, so I can give it another shot later! And if it turns out they do dry out and become unusable, I'm not particularly in love with the design, so no big loss.
Those look great!


----------



## reepy

Julep - Geo layered over Kristy. I was originally just going to put Geo on an accent nail, but couldn't stop myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We're doing our thanksgiving potluck at the office tomorrow so I thought I'd give this fall mania a go. The orange is OPI Deutsch You Want Me, the brown is Running With Wolves for Sparitual (great formula and I love their rubber grip lids). I added a thin coat of Essie Luxe Effects is As Gold As It Gets for a little glitter. SV bad and top coat. I'm pretty happy with it for a whipdash job whilst drinking an 11% beer.




Wow must have been a good beer, your nails look great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Under color correct lighting:




Love those colors looks even better in this lighting!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was going through some totes looking for yarn and I found a basket of vintage polish.  More Maybelline Express Finish from 1997, a bunch of ancient Avon and one sad and lonely but very beautiful OPI.  It's label is gone.  I'm guessing this is from around that same time frame...maybe as late as 2001.  It's a coppery rosy red with a shimmer.  Anyone have any idea what it's name might be?

Do not be alarmed by the amount of latx paint embedded in my fingernails...it will come off eventually....








That's a nice color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Formula X For Sephora - The Twenty Two - Swatches









I'm totes in love with this set of mini polishes....no lie!
These swatches are incredible!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm cheating and doing yesterday and today's polish because I am so excited about the Cult Nails kick I'm on right now.

Masquerade (this one is hard to capture!):









and Iconic:




Love those colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I lost the sunlight so bottom pic was one I took earlier in the day.  This is Dance Legend 193 UV changing polish.

Loving it.  I may stamp on it just to see how it's affected by the UV change too!!!  Reminds me of strawberry &amp; cream ice cream when it's indoors.  I had 2 UV changing polishes in the 90's that never worked.  This is so much fun.  Only downside was the smell!!  Very strong chemically.  I suppose Russian polishes aren't trying to be free of anything!!!  These are 3 coats on the nail, 2 on the nail wheel and 1 coat of Seche Vite on the nails as well.  More pics on the indie lovers thread too.

Shade/indoors





In window with little sun/clouds





Sunlight.  It gets a bit darker than this as this was taken indoors also in a sunbeam.




Awesome color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Out with the fall and in with the Ooooooo! pretty! So tonight I decided to try my first gradient. I used a random purple in an awesome bottle of polish I found at Spirit Halloween Store. I opened it and liked the brush and formula and grabbed it! The pink is OPI HooDoo VooDoo?! And the glitter is Cheery On Top by Sally Hansen and is a great dupe for OPI's Polka.com












Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess my post was taken off because I named a website, even though I didn't put a link. So here goes. There is a great deal on Kleancolor polish pastels. I love the colors and it is a great deal...6 bottles for 8$. I've never used it so can someone tell me if it has good coverage or not. I've only used the Kleancolor sparkles and I like those.These would be perfect for next summer.
I liked the formula I have pastel teal and its a pretty Tiffany blue.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

When I first started posting here I only had these. (I used to give them to my girlfriend as gifts after I used them. Hehe.)





After about three weeks here my little collection grew.





I took a break from video games and my newly found mini addiction to nail polish to pick up a second job due to hours being cut and debt piling up.

On a brighter note, I'm enjoying a full day off for once so I'm treating myself to a mani! (First coat is drying.



).
That's awesome!


----------



## meaganola

I forgot to post these! The last design from the November Scratch box, M Loves Floral. At the end of day one (so more than 24 hours -- and a full workday -- after application):



And nearing the end of day three (48 hours and a weekend after the above. Background: the Dread Kitten Edgar. He's two but still small, and he acts like he's maybe six months old!):



Not bad for still learning how to apply and extend the wear on these!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Essie "Bobbing for Baubles" and tried out the Essence express dry drops, not too bad for $2.99!




Nice!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot to post these! The last design from the November Scratch box, M Loves Floral. At the end of day one (so more than 24 hours -- and a full workday -- after application):




And nearing the end of day three (48 hours and a weekend after the above. Background: the Dread Kitten Edgar. He's two but still small, and he acts like he's maybe six months old!):




Not bad for still learning how to apply and extend the wear on these!
I love this so much.  These are fantastic.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My nails are very short so I had to settle with something simpler than what I had in mind (I had to start over because I felt like I didn't have any room.




). On the bright side I got to try out some bottles I've been excited for! Not to mention my very first PINK usage!

Poopy half moon V





Well, at least it was pink before putting it over the other color. The original shade is tons brighter. I'm absolutely in LOVE with For The Twill Of It by Essie. &lt;3

I hope you're all having a lovely day.




Love those two colors together.


----------



## Parasoul

Time to myself tonight! Mani night in.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Not sure what color to use.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Time to myself tonight! Mani night in.





Not sure what color to use.




Sally Hansen Lava!


----------



## acostakk

Essence Chic Reloaded


----------



## Parasoul

> Sally Hansen Lava!


I was actually considering using gone from that collection. Hehe.


> Essence Chic Reloaded


wantitsobadly-drool-


----------



## acostakk

> I was actually considering using gone from that collection. Hehe. wantitsobadly-drool-


 Ulta! Cheap! Soooooooo shiny..... You must get it!


----------



## Parasoul

> Ulta! Cheap! Soooooooo shiny..... You must get it!


I'm going to TJ Maxx tomorrow so I definitely will. Dark + Shiny = Win. Can you recommend any others?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> I'm going to TJ Maxx tomorrow so I definitely will. Dark + Shiny = Win. Can you recommend any others?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 The only other one I have is Deep Sea, Baby. It's gorgeous too. Both polishes are so easy to work with, almost one coaters. I definitely plan on getting more.


----------



## Parasoul

> The only other one I have is Deep Sea, Baby. It's gorgeous too. Both polishes are so easy to work with, almost one coaters. I definitely plan on getting more.


I'll see what they have and probably get another one aside from those two for fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Maybe you'll like it and decide to get it as well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink

Zoya Pixie Dust in Miranda.  My first Pixie dust.





w/o flash





w/flash

Not sure why but they make me feel really festive!


----------



## Parasoul

> Zoya Pixie Dust in Miranda. Â My first Pixie dust.
> 
> w/o flash
> 
> w/flash Not sure why but they make me feel really festive!


No flash looks so much nicer in my opinion! Good job they look beautiful.


----------



## TippyAG

I just picked it up in the one spot at Target and the name cracked me up so i had to get it...

"Uh-oh Roll Down the Window" by OPI

LOL










(Not my picture... Credit: http://neglelakkmani.com/2011/08/12/opi-uh-oh-roll-down-the-window-med-venner/)


----------



## sleepykat

> I just picked it up in the one spot at Target and the name cracked me up so i had to get it... "Uh-oh Roll Down the Window" by OPI LOL :rofl2:
> 
> 
> 
> (Not my picture... Credit: http://neglelakkmani.com/2011/08/12/opi-uh-oh-roll-down-the-window-med-venner/)


 I bought this one, too, when some beauty web site was clearing out all of their inventory before shutting down the retail part of their site. Green is my favorite color, and I like even the 'ugly' greens.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TippyAG* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just picked it up in the one spot at Target and the name cracked me up so i had to get it...

"Uh-oh Roll Down the Window" by OPI

LOL










(Not my picture... Credit: http://neglelakkmani.com/2011/08/12/opi-uh-oh-roll-down-the-window-med-venner/)
I picked this one up like 100 times over the past few months.  It's always the second color in the OPI duos at TJ Maxx &amp; Marshalls or in that bin at Target.  I can't bring myself to buy it although I do have one similar by Rimmel that I would love to use in some kind of military mani for my brother who's in the Army and deployed in Afghanistan.


----------



## Marj B

I should have noted that I quit smoking 12 years ago on Dec.5!


----------



## Marj B

JC, I will get my kleancolor nail polish today! Julep has shipped. Whoo hoo, gotta get a new pkg of cotton pads!


----------



## Parasoul

> I should have noted that I quit smoking 12 years ago on Dec.5!Â


Congrats. I need a little help in that department. I really should try harder to quit. :/


----------



## Kokane

Sephora "chic and rebel"


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A couple of days ago while waiting at the Drs office I did this:



 Essie Chinchilly with Essie Smokin Hot.  

Today, after spending time gardening without gloves of course - I did this:



 Pretty Serious BSOD... which doesn't look as much like Zoya Dream as I thought it would.   Every time I wear Pretty Serious I am reminded of how much I love their formula.  
Beatiful manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am going to make myself sit down and organize this "madness" this weekend, I'm up to around 450 polishes and I'd love to be able to compare new shades with the polishes I already own and that's just not easy with this storage system. What storage do you guys use for your larger polish collections? And wall racks are not an options and I've heard about the Ikea drawer system (Helmer?) but they are said to get heavy after so many. Open to ideas, Thanks!
























 Mine are arranged in glossy boxes and plastic containers I keep them in my closet.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep's Chloe, which I was wearing earlier this week.
Perfect for fall!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Today I'm wearing Julep's Estelle.  I'm not sure I love this color, but I do like it.  There is lots of sparkle!  I love some sparkle!
Love the sparkle reminds me of Zoya storm.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I would prefer to use it with a grey but I don't have too many colors to work with. Haha. Care to recommend a shade by Essie?




I have no Essie in grey, for some reason when I use Essie it usually looks like I painted my nails using the tail of a rabid squirrel.  I was thinking of using Deborah Lippman's Stormy Weather and MAC's Rouge Marie to keep it dark and gothy... I might be going too dark on the grey - I'll try it and see how it turns out.





Pretty polishes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I needed something appropriately bland for a job interview, so went with Sation Love at First Bite. As soon as the interview was over I added Julep Antonia because sparkle improves everything. Not my favorite, but since all I'm doing today is laundry and crafts with the kiddo, it's ok.



cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie - Sable Collar

The formula is great too, btw. Goes on beautifully, not too thick and gives you time to work out the streaks.

A little warmer in lamp light:







A little cooler in natural light:





So pretty!


----------



## madeupMegan

Julep Cleopatra with Wet N' Wild Psycho over all but the accent.

I really like how this turned out! Nice contrast in finishes!


----------



## Christa W

I am calling this manicure my "Blame Canada South Park Mani".  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Pink Blink on all my nail except the accent middle finger which is Zoya Purity.  The glitter is Girly Bits Canuck the Dots hence the Canada reference.  I chose this over pink because this glitter is similar to KB Shimmer's Candy Cane Crush which I have on my wishlist and my favorite swatches are done over pink.  I got this one for $3.00 during a LLarowe flash sale so I snagged it.  I wanted to try Girly Bits forever too so it's a win win.  The stamp is a decal I made on the stamper using plate CF04.  I chose to put Stan Marsh on my middle finger because that's the finger I messed up the other day and after being glued with brush on gel glue I wanted to cover it as much as possible and NOT put glitter on so when I do decided to change it I don't have to soak the glue that's holding my nail on.  Also who wouldn't want a South Park character on that finger.. "look honey... did you see I have Stan on my nail"... All nails have a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top for my top coat.  This is the first time using it and so far so good. 





Here is me doing the stamp for anyone interested


----------



## Marj B

Ahhh, I see you took my advice and went for the fake nail for protection, and appearance. I like the Canuck the Dots!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am calling this manicure my "Blame Canada South Park Mani".  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Pink Blink on all my nail except the accent middle finger which is Zoya Purity.  The glitter is Girly Bits Canuck the Dots hence the Canada reference.  I chose this over pink because this glitter is similar to KB Shimmer's Candy Cane Crush which I have on my wishlist and my favorite swatches are done over pink.  I got this one for $3.00 during a LLarowe flash sale so I snagged it.  I wanted to try Girly Bits forever too so it's a win win.  The stamp is a decal I made on the stamper using plate CF04.  I chose to put Stan Marsh on my middle finger because that's the finger I messed up the other day and after being glued with brush on gel glue I wanted to cover it as much as possible and NOT put glitter on so when I do decided to change it I don't have to soak the glue that's holding my nail on.  Also who wouldn't want a South Park character on that finger.. "look honey... did you see I have Stan on my nail"... All nails have a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top for my top coat.  This is the first time using it and so far so good. 





Here is me doing the stamp for anyone interested


----------



## Marj B

It's too late to take pics but I got my Kleancolor polish set today and I have only tried pastel purple and I love it. Great formula, not runny, not thick, just right! One coat gives a very sheer look and 2 gives very nice coverage. So I'm set for next spring/summer! They still have these sets, 6 pastels for $8. Shipping is $2 but was free today..cyber monday. PM me and I'll tell you to order from.

I ordered 2 more from Julep for cybermonday....who can resist $2.99 and free shipping?  I ordered Kai and Vanessa, which is really funny because in my first order I got Marjorie. Vanessa is my husband's ex-wife! 

How did I get into this buying online?! LOL. I've got my 5 Juleps coming and that's it. Unless there's another fantastic sale somewhere! Did anybody get in on a Zoya promo today. I gave up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I have a life to live, really.


----------



## Parasoul

> I am calling this manicure my "Blame Canada South Park Mani".Â  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Pink Blink on all my nail except the accent middle finger which is Zoya Purity.Â  The glitter is Girly Bits Canuck the Dots hence the Canada reference.Â  I chose this over pink because this glitter is similar to KB Shimmer's Candy Cane Crush which I have on my wishlist and my favorite swatches are done over pink.Â  I got this one for $3.00 during a LLarowe flash sale so I snagged it.Â  I wanted to try Girly Bits forever too so it's a win win.Â  The stamp is a decal I made on the stamper using plate CF04.Â  I chose to put Stan Marsh on my middle finger because that's the finger I messed up the other day and after being glued with brush on gel glue I wanted to cover it as much as possible and NOT put glitter on so when I do decided to change it I don't have to soak the glue that's holding my nail on.Â  Also who wouldn't want a South Park character on that finger.. "look honey... did you see I have Stan on my nail"... All nails have a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top for my top coat.Â  This is the first time using it and so far so good.Â
> 
> Here is me doing the stamp for anyone interested
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How I made Stan





Spoiler: How I made Stan



They're not even a real country anyway~ Great job! You totally nailed it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AlexandraB

This actually isn't my photo, but I did not have one as my polish has started to chip now, and I broke a nail (



)  but this is how it did look, it was the Barry M ''The Royal Textured Glitter Collection - Purple Countess'' I highly recommend it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Ahhh, I see you took my advice and went for the fake nail for protection, and appearance. I like the Canuck the Dots!
Kind of.  I glued it but didn't apply a fake nail just a thick layer of the gel like glue so it would harden.  Then I just painted over it and applied top coat.  The clear base in Canuck the Dots is pretty thick and so is Clearly On Top so they look a bit thick.  Since I cut them down so short nothing will get up under there for a little while and I will just keep doing the glue on it until it grows out.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of.  I glued it but didn't apply a fake nail just a thick layer of the gel like glue so it would harden.  Then I just painted over it and applied top coat.  The clear base in Canuck the Dots is pretty thick and so is Clearly On Top so they look a bit thick.  Since I cut them down so short nothing will get up under there for a little while and I will just keep doing the glue on it until it grows out. 
Glad you got it repaired. Just hold it on there until it grows out! In case the glue breaks, another good save is to glue a piece of teabag over the break with nail glue. I've decided to keep my nails short and I like it. So much easier to do crafting and work with beads  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Love the mani!


----------



## Parasoul

Keeping it simple and bright.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler













I hope you're all having a nice day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Keeping it simple and bright.











I hope you're all having a nice day.



Is that Hit the Lights?


----------



## Parasoul

> Is that Hit the Lights?Â


Yes it is. You sure do know your polish miss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan

Wet N' Wild Silvivor


----------



## acostakk

Fudge. I was so excited to finally get my hands on Julep Blakely....only to discover its a dead-on dupe for the Essence Chic Reloaded I just took off. I swear it looked more purple online! Sigh. More fuel for the swap box I guess.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fudge. I was so excited to finally get my hands on Julep Blakely....only to discover its a dead-on dupe for the Essence Chic Reloaded I just took off. I swear it looked more purple online! Sigh. More fuel for the swap box I guess.
Awe! I hate that!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Fudge. I was so excited to finally get my hands on Julep Blakely....only to discover its a dead-on dupe for the Essence Chic Reloaded I just took off. I swear it looked more purple online! Sigh. More fuel for the swap box I guess.
Maybe Parasoul will want to trade for it; I seem to recall he was drooling over the Essence one.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's too late to take pics but I got my Kleancolor polish set today and I have only tried pastel purple and I love it. Great formula, not runny, not thick, just right! One coat gives a very sheer look and 2 gives very nice coverage. So I'm set for next spring/summer! They still have these sets, 6 pastels for $8. Shipping is $2 but was free today..cyber monday. PM me and I'll tell you to order from.

I ordered 2 more from Julep for cybermonday....who can resist $2.99 and free shipping?  I ordered Kai and Vanessa, which is really funny because in my first order I got Marjorie. Vanessa is my husband's ex-wife!

How did I get into this buying online?! LOL. I've got my 5 Juleps coming and that's it. Unless there's another fantastic sale somewhere! Did anybody get in on a Zoya promo today. I gave up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   I have a life to live, really.





I got in on one Zoya flash promo--free 'Godiva' Pixie Dust and free shipping with $10 purchase. I purchased 'Flynn' and a $2 mini Remove+. The mini was a great suggestion from somebody on Facebook, to avoid having buy a whole other polish. I already have 'Godiva', but it will make a fabulous gift.

I'm still wearing Zoya 'Tomoko'. The wear is usually great on the Pixie Dusts. Going to change polish tonight, though, even though the polish still looks good.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am calling this manicure my "Blame Canada South Park Mani".  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Pink Blink on all my nail except the accent middle finger which is Zoya Purity.  The glitter is Girly Bits Canuck the Dots hence the Canada reference.  I chose this over pink because this glitter is similar to KB Shimmer's Candy Cane Crush which I have on my wishlist and my favorite swatches are done over pink.  I got this one for $3.00 during a LLarowe flash sale so I snagged it.  I wanted to try Girly Bits forever too so it's a win win.  The stamp is a decal I made on the stamper using plate CF04.  I chose to put Stan Marsh on my middle finger because that's the finger I messed up the other day and after being glued with brush on gel glue I wanted to cover it as much as possible and NOT put glitter on so when I do decided to change it I don't have to soak the glue that's holding my nail on.  Also who wouldn't want a South Park character on that finger.. "look honey... did you see I have Stan on my nail"... All nails have a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top for my top coat.  This is the first time using it and so far so good.





Here is me doing the stamp for anyone interested




Thank you very much for the photo progression of the How-To! I totally want to try making these decals now. I'm thinking Hello Kitty--wouldn't she look extra cute in white with her bow colored in pink?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Anddd this is the final polish of CJ Lacquer's 'Home Team' Collection! This is Slam Dunk glitter topper over Color Club's Wild Cactus.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For once, I wish I hadn't messed with the base polish.

This is O.P.I. Dating A Royal. What a crelly it is!





And then, I had to go and mess it up with freehand ombre shading with a brush and OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui and China Glaze Flyin' High. I think it looked better alone.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



 OPI just spotted the lizard. Now I wonder why I don't wear it more, its so pretty!
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *bartek* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

hello ladies. straight male here. been wearing polish for a few years now. usually dark colors on my toes brown black blue purple. don't like the reds too much unless its dark dark red. ill typically wear clear coats out in public. I was wondering if I got matte nude color that matched my skin tone if it would be less visible than the shiny clear coat ?
Welcome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Such a pretty girl mani! 



  Ulta's Sweetheart Pink and BNY's The Limelight.








Beautiful colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



CJ Lacquer's 'Home Run' glitter top over Color Club's Mod in Manhattan.
Love that glitter!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Zoya Matte Velvet set in the mail today!!   Used the light box to photograph them and now I'm going to do a mani in the Posh (red).




Cant wait to see your manis with them, I am drooling over here.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Parka Perfect

I always enjoy these kinds of seafoam/mint/sage colors in the bottle and on others more than actually on me. Hope it grows on me eventually, because I keep buying them!








Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LOL - If I'm doing any more than 2 dishes, on with the gloves, and esp when cleaning bathroom or washing the car. I also wear garden gloves while dusting/chores. And sometimes double gloves if doing yard work. I've worked too hard on these thin, peeling nails to let water, chemicals, scrubbing or stubbing ruin them. But I don't obsess or anything








Actually a little hand cream before gloving feels great in the warm dish water. Like a treatment! Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I never understood why people wear dish gloves. I personally feel that my hands feel gross when wearing them so I usually do my dishes without. Then again I like doing my dishes as soon as I finish my food so perhaps I don't need them. My girlfriend is constantly asking what I use on my hands to make them so soft to which I reply "nothing". It really sets her off because she thinks I'm lying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I use gloves for most household chores because my nails are also very thin.  I never thought to put lotion before the gloves I will definitely try this, thanks for the tip.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Leaf Him at the Altar

I know this seems like more of a spring/summer shade, but for whatever reason all metallics scream holidays to me. Lol.
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lilsxkitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I guess it's just me, I'm drawn to shiny things and matte doesn't catch my eye. 


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Picked up Sally Girl Brainy while I was out running around today.  Supposed to be a dupe for Deborah Lippman Mermaid's Dream.  For .99 I can't complain.  Took 3 good coats and the formula was terrible.  My brush was falling apart and leaving hairs on my nails.  I did use a bit up doing a full mani and the bottle is so tiny I need to get like 5 more!  But if you are a cheapskate like me it's perfect.  It dried pretty quick and since it was so packed with shine and glitter (that my phone isn't picking up) you can't see the mistakes as well.  No topcoat.




So pretty, too bad about the formula.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I never understood why people wear dish gloves. I personally feel that my hands feel gross when wearing them so I usually do my dishes without. Then again I like doing my dishes as soon as I finish my food so perhaps I don't need them. My girlfriend is constantly asking what I use on my hands to make them so soft to which I reply "nothing". It really sets her off because she thinks I'm lying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I've never worn them either.  The make my hands hot and sweaty.  However, I totally recommend wearing gloves if you're going to paint your bathroom and hallway otherwise  you end up with latex paint caked in your cuticles for life.  Not that I have personal knowledge of that or anything.   





I'm making gloves for presents for Xmas right now...I posted a pic in a different thread but I'll show it here.  If you can stand to look, you can see my horrible, unpainted nubbins.  Home improvement has destroyed my nails so I cut them all down.  My heart hurts.





So cute, love the glove. Sorry about your nails mine are nubbins at the moment too I had 3 break in a two day span so I just cut them all off.


----------



## DragonChick

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got in on one Zoya flash promo--free 'Godiva' Pixie Dust and free shipping with $10 purchase. I purchased 'Flynn' and a $2 mini Remove+. The mini was a great suggestion from somebody on Facebook, to avoid having buy a whole other polish. I already have 'Godiva', but it will make a fabulous gift.

I'm still wearing Zoya 'Tomoko'. The wear is usually great on the Pixie Dusts. Going to change polish tonight, though, even though the polish still looks good.

The bottle size of the mini is also perfect for dipping qtips in for cleanup and is easily refillable. And far less messy too!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My niece came over today (Baby sitting night!) so I shamelessly stole her color pencils to do something I haven't done in a while. Draw.





It was a lot of fun. I even drew a My Little Pony character for her to take home. Maybe when she's older I'll try and get her to draw with me on a baby sitting night. Either that or do her nails. Whichever she prefers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

On topic, I bought some new colors to use on a project I have in mind for tomorrow.









Nicole by O.P.I. Always a Silver Lining and Love Song from the Selena Gomez collection. I love you like a love song baby, and I keep hitting that re-peat-peat-peat-peat-peat! Lol.
Nice drawing DBZ right? Those are really pretty colors might need to pick up that purple.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK @AgathaLaupin, let's talk Cult. How are the polishes compared to others and what should I do? Just buy? Subscribe? I currently have no nail subs after the Bondi burn, so I'm trying to pick one. Thoughts people? I most like creams, am not nuts about glitters, but would like a selection of metallic jelly holo matte to play with!
LOL! So, the polishes I've been posting are Cult Nails brand (http://www.cultnails.com), not whatever the subscription service is that has Cult in the name (is it Cult Cosmetics?). It's confusing.

As far as Cult Nails brand which is what I have experience with, they are AWESOME. The formulas, at least for the 10 or so of hers that I've tried so far, are great and dry super quickly. Lots of unique colors. If you join her mailing list she sends out coupon codes and pre-order deals pretty regularly, and shipping has always been fast. I really like supporting her brand.

As far as your finish preferences mentioned: She's got lots of creams and shimmers. Not too glitter heavy. I like her matte topper (Wax That). You might like Mayhem, her holo topcoat.

Here's another, which is my current NOTD:





Ms. Conduct w/SOPI Come to Pappa-razzi on top on my ring finger. Ms. Conduct went on like a dream.

So pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty, too bad about the formula.
I am thinking about the Revlon scented polish Wintermint as it's supposed to be a dupe and not so sheer.  They had it at Walgreens on sale for $4.99 but I couldn't justify it yet.  I will wait for a better sale.  I have scented polish before and I like mint so it won't be so bad.  I think the bottles are cute too but I don't foresee me buying something that supposed to smell like "Italian Leather"


----------



## luckyme502

> I am thinking about the Revlon scented polish Wintermint as it's supposed to be a dupe and not so sheer.Â  They had it at Walgreens on sale for $4.99 but I couldn't justify it yet.Â  I will wait for a better sale.Â  I have scented polish before and I like mint so it won't be so bad.Â  I think the bottles are cute too but I don't foresee me buying something that supposed to smell like "Italian Leather"


 I want to start this by saying I support your opinion and your right to love a product, because I truly believe that there are different products because everyone likes different things. The thought of scented nail polish makes me physically ill. I am so picky with scents anyway and hate scents that are chemically but are supposed to be something else. Certain scents can trigger migraines for me. I just can't wrap my head around scented nail polish and I don't think I even want to try it!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking about the Revlon scented polish Wintermint as it's supposed to be a dupe and not so sheer.  They had it at Walgreens on sale for $4.99 but I couldn't justify it yet.  I will wait for a better sale.  I have scented polish before and I like mint so it won't be so bad.  I think the bottles are cute too but I don't foresee me buying something that supposed to smell like "Italian Leather"
You can get Revlon scented summer collection:Orange Pop, Peach Smoothie, Gold Get 'Em, Cotton Candy, Pink Freeze, Gum Drop for $11 online. I got 2 Sally Girl scented polishes this summer and loved the coconut one.


----------



## meaganola

If -- and that's a *big* if -- I can get in direct sun tomorrow, I'll try for a better shot:




Square Hue times square, aka "bummer you didn't sign up for the December 2013 box." It's a glorious prismatic holo.


----------



## Marj B

Very pretty! I really like this.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If -- and that's a *big* if -- I can get in direct sun tomorrow, I'll try for a better shot:




Square Hue times square, aka "bummer you didn't sign up for the December 2013 box." It's a glorious prismatic holo.


----------



## Jessismith

Love the color!



> If -- and that's a *big* if -- I can get in direct sun tomorrow, I'll try for a better shot:
> 
> 
> 
> Square Hue times square, aka "bummer you didn't sign up for the December 2013 box." It's a glorious prismatic holo.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Finally have something new to contribute. My nails have been painted the same for ages, but I just changed it up with new polish I just got:





It's Zoya Hazel and Zoya Mosheen on top.

The picture doesn't capture it all that well, but it reminds me of snow frosted trees.
Those colors look great together!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Catching Fire Nails Ombre Nails:  Julep dahlia, Cover Girl Rogue Red and Cover Girl Inferno








This looks amazing, love it!


----------



## Parasoul

> I am thinking about the Revlon scented polish Wintermint as it's supposed to be a dupe and not so sheer.Â  They had it at Walgreens on sale for $4.99 but I couldn't justify it yet.Â  I will wait for a better sale.Â  I have scented polish before and I like mint so it won't be so bad.Â  I think the bottles are cute too but I don't foresee me buying something that supposed to smell like "Italian Leather"


I actually bought one of those yesterday!! It's not Wintermint but I'll post a picture later on. I'm still at work. ;_; I was very curious to see how they smelled. Hehe.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually bought one of those yesterday!! It's not Wintermint but I'll post a picture later on. I'm still at work. ;_; I was very curious to see how they smelled. Hehe.
The scents they have are interesting to say the least.  All my previous experience with scented polishes are fruit related or bubble gum.  I was in the store opening the bottles and trying to get an idea of what they smelled like and this guy walks up to use the cosmetic counter check out and looked at me like I was NUTS!  It was awesome.


----------



## OiiO

Wearing Midnight Mist by Cult Nails. I'm totally enchanted by this color, it's so unique!


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Midnight Mist by Cult Nails. I'm totally enchanted by this color, it's so unique! 


That color is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## disconik

Mr. Disco is an enabler.  He came home from the grocery store Saturday with a bottle of Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Yellow Shark.  He said he'd even checked the brush to make sure it was a nice one and that the formula wasn't runny.  I'm so proud.  I've been dying to try out a yellow and I'd bought some striping tape to finally give that a try for fine lines.  Sunday we put on a marathon of Masters of Sex and I spent three hours getting this look.  

I did half moons and then connected the striping tape to the half moon stickers.  I went nail by nail.  I'm not super happy with it, but it's DEFINITELY not the worst manicure I've ever given myself.  I was going for the sun shining through a dark sky so I decided to use Revlon Colorstay in Slate Blue.  The color did NOT stay blue.  The yellow coming through made it look John Deere Green.  Regardless, I'm still going to share the handy work.  I think next time I'll try a medium hue gray on top instead.

So here is the Yellow Shark all by itself.  I really liked it.





And here's the final product:


----------



## Parasoul

> The scents they have are interesting to say the least.Â  All my previous experience with scented polishes are fruit related or bubble gum.Â  I was in the store opening the bottles and trying to get an idea of what they smelled like and this guy walks up to use the cosmetic counter check out and looked at me like I was NUTS!Â  It was awesome.


Fortunately for me I had the luxury of having a spare display in the storage room. The scents aren't all that appealing to be honest. I'm contemplating using a top coat or adding some more color. What to do.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> Wearing Midnight Mist by Cult Nails. I'm totally enchanted by this color, it's so unique!Â


I have to say that looks marvelous. I bet it looks amazing in the sun.


> Mr. Disco is an enabler. Â He came home from the grocery store Saturday with a bottle of Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Yellow Shark. Â HeÂ said he'd even checked the brush to make sure it was a nice one and that the formula wasn't runny. Â I'm so proud.Â  I've been dying to try out a yellow and I'd bought some striping tape to finally give that a try for fine lines. Â Sunday we put on a marathon of Masters of Sex and I spent three hours getting this look. Â  I did half moons and then connected the striping tape to the half moon stickers. Â I went nail by nail.Â  I'm not super happy with it, but it's DEFINITELY not the worst manicure I've ever given myself. Â I was going for the sun shining through a dark sky so I decided to use Revlon Colorstay in Slate Blue. Â The color did NOT stay blue. Â The yellow coming through made it look John Deere Green. Â Regardless, I'm still going to share the handy work. Â I think next time I'll try a medium hue gray on top instead. So here is the Yellow Shark all by itself. Â I really liked it.
> 
> And here's the final product:


You did an excellent job with the striping. A Packers fan would love this mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Fortunately for me I had the luxury of having a spare display in the storage room. The scents aren't all that appealing to be honest. I'm contemplating using a top coat or adding some more color. What to do.




There's supposed to be a Lime Basil one I want.  Based on reviews I have read it's right up my alley.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have to say that looks marvelous. I bet it looks amazing in the sun.
You did an excellent job with the striping. A Packers fan would love this mani.




&lt;---- Packer's fan!!  And that's what I was thinking.  I LOVE the color she was able to achieve with the layering.  I would have told everyone you did it on purpose.  Or since it is very John Deere (which I love too) I would have stamped or done some tractors on it!!


----------



## Parasoul

> &lt;---- Packer's fan!!Â  And that's what I was thinking.Â  I LOVE the color she was able to achieve with the layering.Â  I would have told everyone you did it on purpose.Â  Or since it is very John Deere (which I love too) I would have stamped or done some tractors on it!!Â


I am too. Haha. All of my coworkers and friends either like the Cowboys or the Raiders so I'm a bit of a black sheep.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll have a look at the Lime Basil soon. I only snagged this one up because the color and bottle caught my attention. Then I realized they were scented!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have to say that looks marvelous. I bet it looks amazing in the sun.
You did an excellent job with the striping. A Packers fan would love this mani.




Ha!!  Yeah.  That's been the joke about this one.  It's coming off tonight.  I spent so long doing it that I couldn't bear to take it off the same day, so, it survived until today.  I've got something up my sleeve to try with black and grey for the dead milkmen concert tomorrow.


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  &lt;---- Packer's fan!!  And that's what I was thinking.  I LOVE the color she was able to achieve with the layering.  I would have told everyone you did it on purpose.  Or since it is very John Deere (which I love too) I would have stamped or done some tractors on it!!
 And now you know what colors to use for it!  As a Texans fan, I've felt like a traitor for 3 days!


----------



## acostakk

Julep Marion with Revlon Stunning for accents



Fun with macros....



Shiny!


----------



## Parasoul

I only wish there was sun out to show off the shimmer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler


----------



## acostakk

> I only wish there was sun out to show off the shimmer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler


 Oooooooh. I've talked myself out of that one so many times. I have so many purple polishes. But I want it!


----------



## acostakk

> Mr. Disco is an enabler. Â He came home from the grocery store Saturday with a bottle of Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Yellow Shark. Â HeÂ said he'd even checked the brush to make sure it was a nice one and that the formula wasn't runny. Â I'm so proud.Â  I've been dying to try out a yellow and I'd bought some striping tape to finally give that a try for fine lines. Â Sunday we put on a marathon of Masters of Sex and I spent three hours getting this look. Â  I did half moons and then connected the striping tape to the half moon stickers. Â I went nail by nail.Â  I'm not super happy with it, but it's DEFINITELY not the worst manicure I've ever given myself. Â I was going for the sun shining through a dark sky so I decided to use Revlon Colorstay in Slate Blue. Â The color did NOT stay blue. Â The yellow coming through made it look John Deere Green. Â Regardless, I'm still going to share the handy work. Â I think next time I'll try a medium hue gray on top instead. So here is the Yellow Shark all by itself. Â I really liked it.
> 
> And here's the final product:


 Very pretty.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only wish there was sun out to show off the shimmer.






Looks great.  But, how does it smell?  I've been wondering about these scented polishes.


----------



## acostakk

> Wearing Midnight Mist by Cult Nails. I'm totally enchanted by this color, it's so unique!Â


 Really nice. I keep stalking the Cult Nails site. A purchase there is on my list of things to do when I'm working again


----------



## Parasoul

> Oooooooh. I've talked myself out of that one so many times. I have so many purple polishes. But I want it!


I have the opposite problem. It's my favorite color I don't know why I don't have more.


> Looks great. Â But, how does it smell? Â I've been wondering about these scented polishes.


The smell isn't anything to write home about. It smells fine but it's hardly worth the mention. It does mask the smell of cigarettes though. By the way, your name reminds me of Lucky Star! Its one of my favorite animes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> Julep Marion with Revlon Stunning for accents
> 
> 
> 
> Fun with macros....
> 
> 
> 
> Shiny!


You just can't stop showing off colors I want can you? ):&lt; I really love the accents too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have the opposite problem. It's my favorite color I don't know why I don't have more.
The smell isn't anything to write home about. It smells fine but it's hardly worth the mention. It does mask the smell of cigarettes though. By the way, your name reminds me of Lucky Star! Its one of my favorite animes.




Know what else masks it... QUITTING!!! 

I quit cold turkey 7 years ago after smoking for 17 years.  I had just started a relationship with my boyfriend (we met playing World of Warcraft but that's another story) and he said he would never date a girl that smoked.  He knew I did and didn't want to start a relationship with me only to lose me like his grandfather lost his grandmother to lung cancer.  I said it wasn't who I was just something I did.  Looking back it was the best decision of my life. I was 30 and still young.  AND as a result with the increase in cigarette prices I no longer had to pay for, I replaced my addiction to nicotine to an addiction to lacquer. 

OK Public Service Announcement done for the day.  I love that purple on you.


----------



## Parasoul

> Know what else masks it... QUITTING!!!Â  I quit cold turkey 7 years ago after smoking for 17 years.Â  I had just started a relationship with my boyfriend (we met playing World of Warcraft but that's another story) and he said he would never date a girl that smoked.Â  He knew I did and didn't want to start a relationship with me only to lose me like his grandfather lost his grandmother to lung cancer.Â  I said it wasn't who I was just something I did.Â  Looking back it was the best decision of my life. I was 30 and still young.Â  AND as a result with the increase in cigarette prices I no longer had to pay for, I replaced my addiction to nicotine to an addiction to lacquer.Â  OK Public Service Announcement done for the day.Â  I love that purple on you.


I love being scolded, I deserve it and it helps. &lt;3 I know I need to quit and stop making excuses for myself. Every time it see one I crave it so badly though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I appreciate it though. I will quit soon pinky swear.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking about the Revlon scented polish Wintermint as it's supposed to be a dupe and not so sheer.  They had it at Walgreens on sale for $4.99 but I couldn't justify it yet.  I will wait for a better sale.  I have scented polish before and I like mint so it won't be so bad.  I think the bottles are cute too but I don't foresee me buying something that supposed to smell like "Italian Leather"
Generally you can't really tell what it's going to smell like by smelling it in the bottle. The scent emerges after you put the polish on and it is dry.....in my experience.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Generally you can't really tell what it's going to smell like by smelling it in the bottle. The scent emerges after you put the polish on and it is dry.....in my experience.
I could kind of smell the mint but the rest of them all I smelled was chemicals which is what made it funnier.  I could picture in my mind someone watching me but thinking "hey what is she doing" and after I left going over there and doing the same thing only to inhale varnish scent.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love being scolded, I deserve it and it helps. &lt;3 I know I need to quit and stop making excuses for myself. Every time it see one I crave it so badly though.



I appreciate it though. I will quit soon pinky swear.




I will scold you more then! I have emphysema from smoking. Put a clothespin on your nose and a straw in your mouth and try to breathe. That will give you an idea of what it's like. I have 17% lung function.....That's like having 1/6 of lungs! I do well to be where I am but I hope to be on a transplant list after I get medicare in June. I have no insurance and ss disability ...there isn't enough there to pay for an insurance. My husband and I were hypnotized. It worked great.  STOP SMOKING!


----------



## Parasoul

> I will scold you more then! I have emphysema from smoking. Put a clothespin on your nose and a straw in your mouth and try to breathe. That will give you an idea of what it's like. I have 17% lung function.....That's like having 1/6 of lungs! I do well to be where I am but I hope to be on a transplant after I get medicare in June. I have no insurance and ss disability ...there isn't enough there to pay for an insurance. My husband and I were hypnotized. It worked great. Â STOP SMOKING!


I will ma'am. I feel ashamed for smoking sometimes when I'm around family and I hate the smell it leaves on me. Even worse when it's raining.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It will be my New Years resolution!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Edit : You're all so supportive. I really appreciate this. I will have my last cigarette tonight. Forget waiting until New Years. I want to stop smelling like grandpas couch now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boots

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I will ma'am. I feel ashamed for smoking sometimes when I'm around family and I hate the smell it leaves on me. Even worse when it's raining.



It will be my New Years resolution!





Edit : You're all so supportive. I really appreciate this. I will have my last cigarette tonight. Forget waiting until New Years. I want to stop smelling like grandpas couch now.




Normally don't post in here as my nails are recovering from some massive splitting... BUT just had to say, way to go! After watching too many in my family get sick from smoking I'm so glad you're not waiting and doing it now!


----------



## Parasoul

> Normally don't post in here as my nails are recovering from some massive splitting... BUT just had to say, way to go! After watching too many in my family get sick from smoking I'm so glad you're not waiting and doing it now!Â


Thank you Boots. I just crushed an unopened box to start myself off. I can say I'm already shaking a bit but I can do this. Even if I have to stab myself with a pen every time I feel a craving I can do it. I hope you begin to post more once you're all healed up! I love staring at other peoples manis. I've gone through about half of the pages in this thread just looking at pictures people have posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you Boots. I just crushed an unopened box to start myself off. I can say I'm already shaking a bit but I can do this. Even if I have to stab myself with a pen every time I feel a craving I can do it.
If you need support we are here for you.  Every time you get a craving just buy polish.  You will feel better.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Conduit and Julep Candace. In my head, it seemed like this would be easy to do. Not so much IRL. Sigh.



Cute combo!


----------



## Boots

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you Boots. I just crushed an unopened box to start myself off. I can say I'm already shaking a bit but I can do this. Even if I have to stab myself with a pen every time I feel a craving I can do it. I hope you begin to post more once you're all healed up! I love staring at other peoples manis. I've gone through about half of the pages in this thread just looking at pictures people have posted.




I plan to! They're currently bare and super short right now. Tried covering them in polish, but they're so thin it just flakes off in a day no matter what I do. 

If you ever need help along the way, feel free to message me or anything! Helped many folks through it before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boots

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you need support we are here for you.  Every time you get a craving just buy polish.  You will feel better.
Ha, huff polish, not smokes!


----------



## Christa W

Still wearing the same manicure I did on Monday night.  I have ZERO tip shrinkage or wear.  I think I may be in love with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I realize my nails are just barely little nubblets at this point so I will have to test it as they grow on my long nails which tend to take a bit more abuse than these do but so far color me impressed.  I don't expect quick dry to mean long lasting.  For me 2 days is a really long time on the polish scale.


----------



## Parasoul

> If you need support we are here for you.Â  Every time you get a craving just buy polish.Â  You will feel better.


I do need the support. I can be pretty stupid when it comes to things like this. "Just one won't hurt! I haven't smoked in a few weeks anyway!" Next thing I know I'm buying a pack. I just wish I wasn't so stressed so often. :/


----------



## Parasoul

> I plan to! They're currently bare and super short right now. Tried covering them in polish, but they're so thin it just flakes off in a day no matter what I do.Â  If you ever need help along the way, feel free to message me or anything! Helped many folks through it before  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


How do you deal with the cravings? I have a friend who I work with that smokes constantly and it kills me every time I see him having one. I swear I've punched so many packages at work while trying to quit. Nothing seems to help aside from being heavily distracted.


----------



## Boots

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How do you deal with the cravings? I have a friend who I work with that smokes constantly and it kills me every time I see him having one. I swear I've punched so many packages at work while trying to quit. Nothing seems to help aside from being heavily distracted.
A lot of people find something to transfer the craving to, so that might be something. My mother always had 2-3 smokes in the car on the way to work, now she has a little dish in her cup holder with a tart type of candy, and pops one in when she gets that feeling. Might be an idea, find something else to give your fingers to do, take your mind off it?


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only wish there was sun out to show off the shimmer.









I love it!!  How's the scent?

Edit:  Nevermind!  You already answered this!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Maybe we can start a no smoking support thread?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How do you deal with the cravings? I have a friend who I work with that smokes constantly and it kills me every time I see him having one. I swear I've punched so many packages at work while trying to quit. Nothing seems to help aside from being heavily distracted.
Here reach for this instead.  It's new from Butter London it's called Death Stick.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybe we can start a no smoking support thread?
That's what I was thinking.  Brilliant idea.


----------



## wrkreads

Here is Indie Polish in Pish Posh over OPI nein, nein something. Pish posh is matte pink and light grey hex glitter that is so pretty.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Indie Polish in Pish Posh over OPI nein, nein something. Pish posh is matte pink and light grey hex glitter that is so pretty.



Love it!  I adore your rounded nail shape!!!


----------



## Boots

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's what I was thinking.  Brilliant idea.
I'll follow along!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you need support we are here for you.  Every time you get a craving just buy polish.  You will feel better.
What an idea! A lotsa polishes are cheaper than a pack of sickerettes. Instead of buying a pack, buy a polish!  If you end up with too much polish, you can always send some my way


----------



## Marj B

Oooh, I love the Pish Posh! Love that glitter!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Indie Polish in Pish Posh over OPI nein, nein something. Pish posh is matte pink and light grey hex glitter that is so pretty.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I did my best to mimic a mani Donna did a few weeks back. I totally butchered it. Hahaha.





I had fun working with something out of my comfort zone though.




This looks great and  I love those colors together.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That red is Essie Scarlet O'Hara.  You might be able to find it at CVS!!
I need that red Gone With the Wind is my favorite movie.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here reach for this instead.  It's new from Butter London it's called Death Stick.




LMAO Damn it that should've come with a warning... Now I have to wipe monkey tea off my keyboard and one of the cats.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I made a comparison swatch between Nailtini and Color Club polishes sent out in this month's Birchboxes and Ipsy bags, in case anybody is interested. Nailtini is more of a rose gold, and Color Club is dusty vintage gold, so they aren't dupes at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That's good to know great swatches.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my recent mani for those who don't tend to check out other pages (I know many of you do). For reference, they are Bondi Top of the Rock and Tavern on the. This is with no flash.




Lovely combo!


----------



## Parasoul

I'm already itching for one. x.o &lt;---Just put my eye out to see if it helped with the cravings. Either way, we should get back on track! I didn't mean to derail the thread. I really appreciate all of the encouragement everyone. It means a lot.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. It had been opened so I thought I must have swatched it. Well, I don't think so because I looooove it!!  I had no idea it was textured polish



 lol. The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.And I had it all along! I guess I should try some more of the Julep polishes that I haven't opened! And now I wish they had bigger bottles!









The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!




Beautiful!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How do you deal with the cravings? I have a friend who I work with that smokes constantly and it kills me every time I see him having one. I swear I've punched so many packages at work while trying to quit. Nothing seems to help aside from being heavily distracted.
We were very lucky because we had no cravings at all. No withdrawal symptome at all.We weren't moody...it was like we smoked and then we weren't smokers anymore! Magic! My husband didn't even plan on quitting! He didn't have any way to while away the time after he dropped me off, so he went with me. The name of the seminar was Gorayeb. Tomorrow it will be exactly 12 years. We both were 2 pack a day smokers so that $100 it cost for both of us was a bargain.

We were told that if we ever got the urge for a cigarette to say "that is a nasty filthy habit." We would just ramdomly say it to each other just because

I wish you all of the luck in the world. If nothing else, try to find an e cigarette that does not have nicotine.

And since this is a nail board, put on some polish if you feel like you want to smoke.


----------



## Nic1986

I noticed there's alot of scented polish talk going on here, has anyone tried Deborah Lippmans True Blood inspired polish? My mom got it for me (I haven't tried it yet, my nails are trashed). Its a dark, blood red (obviously) called Bite Me and its supposed to smell like the Forsaken perfume (which I also have, I think it smells good). Anyway, just wondering if anyone has tried it and what they thought? If no ones tried it, I'll put it on at some point and give a review if you'd like. I thought $12 for a full size polish and lipstick was a pretty good deal too ðŸ˜Š


----------



## Parasoul

> We were very lucky because we had no cravings at all. No withdrawal symptome at all.We weren't moody...it was like we smoked and then we weren't smokers anymore! Magic! My husband didn't even plan on quitting! He didn't have any way to while away the time after he dropped me off, so he went with me. The name of the seminar was Gorayeb. Tomorrow it will be exactly 12 years. We both were 2 pack a day smokers so that $100 it cost for both of us was a bargain. We were told that if we ever got the urge for a cigarette to say "that is a nasty filthy habit." We would just ramdomly say it to each other just because I wish you all of the luck in the world. If nothing else, try to find an e cigarette that does not have nicotine. And since this is a nail board, put on some polish if you feel like you want to smoke.


I actually already own an ecig but I keep it at home. It doesn't help much at work where I'm surrounded by smokers so I didn't even bother trying anymore. On the bright side, if I buy a bottle of nail polish a day I'll have you all beat in terms of my collection very soon. Hehe.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I actually already own an ecig but I keep it at home. It doesn't help much at work where I'm surrounded by smokers so I didn't even bother trying anymore. On the bright side, if I buy a bottle of nail polish a day I'll have you all beat in terms of my collection very soon. Hehe.
You know, it is a really good idea to reward yourself. Use nicorette gum or hard candy at work!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You know, it is a really good idea to reward yourself. Use nicorette gum or hard candy at work!
I would totally not recommend the nicorette gum.  It is as highly addictive as cigarettes.  I know people who have quit smoking using it, but then can NOT stop using the gum.  It's awful.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing Julep Tracy today. It had been opened so I thought I must have swatched it. Well, I don't think so because I looooove it!!  I had no idea it was textured polish:eusa_wall:  lol. The feel was wierd to me at first but I like it and I love the blue.And I had it all along! I guess I should try some more of the Julep polishes that I haven't opened! And now I wish they had bigger bottles!








The bottom pic is more true to the color but it looks more gray in person. I'm so happy with this!





So pretty! I have such a weakness for blue polish. Me  too, I have so many blues but I cant stop buying them.


----------



## DeSha

Happy holidays everyone! Although I was tempted to go with a purple or red polish, just something more holiday/festive, I decided on this instead. Maybe next week!

Anyhoo, two coats of Covergirl Outlast Nail Polish in Toasted Almond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my blue Zoya Song. I had a bubbly application, particularly on the right ring finger - cold weather combined with a steamy bath before top coat probably didn't help, but I'm happy wearing blue!



       


Love it! this is one of my favorite blues.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



CJ Lacquer's 'Say Cheese' glitter topper over an OPI mini polish that I didn't look at the name of!
Cute combo!


----------



## jessrose18

julep december shades cara &amp; gianna


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love nail polish Birefrigence Holo









  I can't stop staring at my nails... hahahahahha
Definitely an eye catching color.


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep december shades cara &amp; gianna





Oh that's nice! I like the little bit of glitter on the tips. Never thought to do that. Ya'll are sooo creative!


----------



## Monika1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Midnight Mist by Cult Nails. I'm totally enchanted by this color, it's so unique! 




Wow that really is interesting! I wish I had ordered that one too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lovely combo!
Thank-you!


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

> Wearing Midnight Mist by Cult Nails. I'm totally enchanted by this color, it's so unique!Â


 Gorgeous! Edit: Double Quote.


----------



## Jessismith

> Wearing Midnight Mist by Cult Nails. I'm totally enchanted by this color, it's so unique!Â


 Love this on you! Fabulous!


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - Plum of the Earth


----------



## Parasoul

Anyone have a recommendation for a matte top coat? :3


----------



## Jessismith

I have Essie's. It's good.



> Anyone have a recommendation for a matte top coat? :3


----------



## Parasoul

> I have Essie's. It's good.


Well, I couldn't find Essie's at my store. However, I did find a Sally Hansen matte top coat from one of our new displays. I'll give it a shot and see how it goes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Nice job above by the way. It looks very appropriate for this time of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theexxception

> Anyone have a recommendation for a matte top coat? :3


 I really like orly matte top. Just make sure it isn't the one that says satin finish.



This is not my photo but this is what it looks like.


----------



## Parasoul

> I really like orly matte top. Just make sure it isn't the one that says satin finish.


I ended up purchasing the Sally Hansen one. I read a few reviews and it seems to be pretty good.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On another note, I spent a lot of time today distracting myself from my smoke breaks by looking at swatches. I found two that I am absolutely in love with. As in "I NEED TO HAVE THESE IN MY LIFE NOW!" kind of love. I successfully found one of them! Elusive by Revlon




I'm currently on the prowl for Essie's Shine of the Times. I want it now!!! ~.~


----------



## Marj B

Ooooh, must see Elusive after you put it on! It looks stunning in the bottle!  You're going to make it! One day at a time.....just keep that smoke out of your lungs.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ended up purchasing the Sally Hansen one. I read a few reviews and it seems to be pretty good.





On another note, I spent a lot of time today distracting myself from my smoke breaks by looking at swatches. I found two that I am absolutely in love with. As in "I NEED TO HAVE THESE IN MY LIFE NOW!" kind of love. I successfully found one of them!

Elusive by Revlon




I'm currently on the prowl for Essie's Shine of the Times. I want it now!!! ~.~


----------



## LuckyMoon

Julep Misti


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ended up purchasing the Sally Hansen one. I read a few reviews and it seems to be pretty good.





On another note, I spent a lot of time today distracting myself from my smoke breaks by looking at swatches. I found two that I am absolutely in love with. As in "I NEED TO HAVE THESE IN MY LIFE NOW!" kind of love. I successfully found one of them!

Elusive by Revlon




I'm currently on the prowl for Essie's Shine of the Times. I want it now!!! ~.~
I want to see this one on too.  I almost bought it on clearance at Target and didn't.  I got my Shine of the Times by chance as I could not find it anywhere and I walked into a CVS nowhere near my house and there was a display so I snatched it up and actually paid full price for an Essie which I have only done one other time.


----------



## Parasoul

You two will see it soon enough. Just waiting for them to dry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> @Christa I'm so jealous! I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

That color is GORGEOUS!!!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have to say that looks marvelous. I bet it looks amazing in the sun.
You did an excellent job with the striping. A Packers fan would love this mani.






Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Really nice. I keep stalking the Cult Nails site. A purchase there is on my list of things to do when I'm working again


Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Wow that really is interesting! I wish I had ordered that one too!


Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Gorgeous!

Edit: Double Quote.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love this on you! Fabulous!
Thank you, everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

Here is Revlon's Elusive with Sally Hansen's Big Matte Top Coat.



I am so in love with this polish. I'm an Essie kind of guy but this is by far one of my favorite polishes ever. I wonder how it would look with a shiny top coat now. Either way, for my first matte mani I'm really happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to find Essie's Shine Of The Times. I know I'll have fun with that one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Revlon's Elusive with Sally Hansen's Big Matte Top Coat.





I am so in love with this polish. I'm an Essie kind of guy but this is by far one of my favorite polishes ever. I wonder how it would look with a shiny top coat now. Either way, for my first matte mani I'm really happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to find Essie's Shine Of The Times. I know I'll have fun with that one too.




WOW!  just WOW.  /runs away and kicks self for letting this slip away for $1.50


----------



## Parasoul

> WOW!Â  just WOW.Â  /runs away and kicks self for letting this slip away for $1.50


You should definitely pick this up!! I can't stop staring at them. Haha.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Revlon's Elusive with Sally Hansen's Big Matte Top Coat.





I am so in love with this polish. I'm an Essie kind of guy but this is by far one of my favorite polishes ever. I wonder how it would look with a shiny top coat now. Either way, for my first matte mani I'm really happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to find Essie's Shine Of The Times. I know I'll have fun with that one too.




Stunning! This is a perfect color for you, and I just love how neat your cuticles are.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Revlon's Elusive with Sally Hansen's Big Matte Top Coat.





I am so in love with this polish. I'm an Essie kind of guy but this is by far one of my favorite polishes ever. I wonder how it would look with a shiny top coat now. Either way, for my first matte mani I'm really happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to find Essie's Shine Of The Times. I know I'll have fun with that one too.




OH EM GEE.  Love!!!  That's just awesome.


----------



## BeautyJunction

A whole year after I saw the swatch for the first time, I finally got my hands on China Glaze Whirled Away and decided to celebrate by wearing it over Essie Mink Muffs - which reminds me of the baby had by O.P.I.'s You Don't Know Jacques and A-Taupe The Space Needle. Would you believe me if I said I didn't have to fish much for this, but just moved the brush around in a circle once?


----------



## sleepykat

> Here is Revlon's Elusive with Sally Hansen's Big Matte Top Coat.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with this polish. I'm an Essie kind of guy but this is by far one of my favorite polishes ever. I wonder how it would look with a shiny top coat now. Either way, for my first matte mani I'm really happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to find Essie's Shine Of The Times. I know I'll have fun with that one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Very pretty! I love Essie Shine of the Times. I haven't seen it in a store since I got mine. You might have to check Amazon, eBay, or other online stores. Essie seems to have kept the rest of that collection permanent except Shine of the Times. Alternatively, search online for 'Shine of the Times dupe' and you should see a lot of similar top coats.


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A whole year after I saw the swatch for the first time, I finally got my hands on China Glaze Whirled Away and decided to celebrate by wearing it over Essie Mink Muffs - which reminds me of the baby had by O.P.I.'s You Don't Know Jacques and A-Taupe The Space Needle. Would you believe me if I said I didn't have to fish much for this, but just moved the brush around in a circle once?




Love this, so fun!


----------



## Nic1986

Revlon's Elusive will look great with a shiny top coat. I picked up Scandalous (the same, just purple glitter) and I LOVE it, its super sparkly. Yours looks great with the matte top coat! And sorry, I would've quoted but my phone isn't cooperating!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I did my nails in Zoya Matte Velvet in Posh.





I wore it out to lunch today and MrKitty said "That looks like an ornament, you should put some glitter on it."   My first attempt was a disaster - glitter like latex is a good thing that can go horribly wrong.  

So I pulled out the whole Matte Velvet Set and did this;  Zoya Matte Velvet and the Color Club Nail Art set I found at TJ Maxx for like $4 that I am really happy with.  



 My Left Hand  and



    

  My Right Hand  and



My Left Thumb

My only issue with the Zoya Matte Velvet set is all about applying a top coat.   I tried Barielle Pro, Seche and OPI which resulted in the polish looking like A England's Burne-Jones (a good thing) and OPI, SOPI, Essie Matte coats and they just killed the velvet look of the polish.   So now it'll be all about wear without a top coat.   Posh wore well for a couple of days but developed a "dinged" look after a day.  
Love your mani so festive.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Due to a terrible door handle incident I am now down to total nubs.  I sat down in my car and reached to close the door but the seat was still back because my boyfriend had taken my car to work and I am super short so I miscalculated my reach and pretty much raked my middle finger down the handle catching it and bending it all the way backwards ripping my nail.  I cut it down and all the fingers on both hands.  (my right pointer was ripped too from something else)  I feel weird.  It's going to be a few weeks before this grows out and I am heartbroken.  Anyone have any suggestions on how I can fix it temporarily?  Obviously I am going to have to keep it wrapped for awhile.




It sucks too because I had been making a ton of decal stamps and most of them won't fit.  Will have to store them for later.  At least I know my nails grow fast.

That looks painful! hope they grow back soon. I am currently sporting nubbins too.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nothing says "Thanksgiving" like copper-brown glitter nails. It's a turkey-themed disco ball of fun!

Revlon French Roast base color, Nina Ultra Pro Call the Coppers glitter, Wetn Wild Fergie Glamorous glitter.





Instagram glittercam: 


Love it!


----------



## wrkreads

Gah, my phone is not cooperating with ads everywhere so I can't quote, but I love the polish [@]Parasoul[/@]. Now I must find it myself, lol.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild Atten-hut



Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

We got some Essie in this week and they're looking to be really nice! 




Wet





Dry




From top left to bottom right:

Peak Of Chic
Hors D'oeuvres
On A Silver Platter
Lots Of Lux - Seems to be textured
Ignite The Night
Belugaria - Seems to be a textured

I'm going to get Lots Of Lux, Belugaria and Hors D'oeuvres. Can't wait to get home and try them out.






iwantthemallnow

I really want this set! I hope they have it at my local Ulta so I can be a Rock Goddess. ;P 


Loving all the Essie colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here it is in a few different environments along with Hors D'oeuvres as an accent.

Skipped the dot on the accent nail to show off Hors D'oeuvres. It took two coats but I think it looks great! (No top coat.) 


Outside 


I tried really hard to get the sun to cooperate with me. Even then I wasn't able to get much of its true colors to come out. 


I think its a beautiful color. Decent lighting brings out all of the colors in the hidden glitter. Though I do feel it would have been better if I knew how to better distribute the glittery pieces.

@Pollysmom I'm sorry. I'll know better next time I swear. :'( Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, Christa W I'm jealous too! Why is it that so many men have such lovely and stronger than iRON nails? My ex husband had long nailbeds and nails to die for and so does my husband. Not fair, not fair at all because very few of them want to decorate them with polish! 



 Sad but true

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just a clear base coat. I was worried I would need to use a black base but it doesn't need it at all. My nail beds? Don't be silly you have beautiful hands. There's nothing to be jealous of at all.



I find that I couldn't really work with the glittery pieces much but I feel it's mostly due to lack of experience. I also didn't want to apply too much and ruin it.

I really appreciate it. I'm glad I helped make up your mind.





Ps. The feeling is really hard to get used to. I'm afraid to even put my hand in my pocket. xD

Tried again close up. I really want to capture the colors. Lol. 





 I wish I could switch nails with my hubby he has really strong nails and they grow super fast.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Here is Revlon's Elusive with Sally Hansen's Big Matte Top Coat.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so in love with this polish. I'm an Essie kind of guy but this is by far one of my favorite polishes ever. I wonder how it would look with a shiny top coat now. Either way, for my first matte mani I'm really happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to find Essie's Shine Of The Times. I know I'll have fun with that one too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That looks so fabulous with the matte topcoat!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to paint my nubbins with Mentality Kindness.  If there were a complex polish this would be it.  This is a color shifting holo.  I bought it because I had been meaning to try out the brand and she ships free to US so I thought why not.  She has a whole line of holo stampers too. I adore darker nails on super short nails and hey since my nails are short it takes less polish to cover them, I went ahead with painting them all.  This polish is a bit on the dark side.  I am curious how it will look tomorrow in the sun.  It shifts from turquoise to blue to purple.  I was so incredibly impressed with how quickly this polish came to me.  I ordered on a Friday and it was here on Monday or something ridiculous like that.  It was super hard to capture all the shifts and colors in this one for sure.
















Cute!


----------



## renosaurus

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I ended up purchasing the Sally Hansen one. I read a few reviews and it seems to be pretty good.





On another note, I spent a lot of time today distracting myself from my smoke breaks by looking at swatches. I found two that I am absolutely in love with. As in "I NEED TO HAVE THESE IN MY LIFE NOW!" kind of love. I successfully found one of them!

Elusive by Revlon




I'm currently on the prowl for Essie's Shine of the Times. I want it now!!! ~.~

I'm pretty sure shine of the times was discontinued. some stores still have it, but its a lot harder to find now. your best bet is probably ordering it online.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!

Milani's Chocolate Sprinkles / Maybelline Color Show Brocade's Gilded Rose
Great combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nicole by OPI.  One of my recent favorite red polishes.
Nice red.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's Angela. It's not perfect but I got my nails cleaned up pretty well so I'll wear it for another day or 2. It is a pretty deep sea blue but it looks green to me.Now, off to Julep, there's a polish there calling my name. Haha




Pretty, I have been eyeing this one for a while.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Tomoko, three coats. No base coat, no top coat. First photo is in the shade, second is in the sun. I love it!







Love it. its one of my favorites.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
That is a lot of fabulous. What are holo stampers? Basically it's a holographic polish that is thick enough that it is good for stamping.  Here is the test nail I was using this one on.





Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Another one of the Nyx polishes with Ulta's PiÃ±ata Yada on top.

I am kind of amazed at the staying power of the Nyx polishes. Even though both times I've used them, I had glitter or a top coat over them, they still seem to hold up to chips &amp; tip wear pretty well.
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Aladdin's Girl

Definitely a great fall shade!
I agree so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Julep - Geo layered over Kristy. I was originally just going to put Geo on an accent nail, but couldn't stop myself.




Great combo!


----------



## Parasoul

> Stunning! This is a perfect color for you, and I just love how neat your cuticles are.


I find myself disliking certain colors because of my skintone. I'm not sure what it is but they just don't feel right when wearing them. I haven't done anything to my cuticles. I'll never understand the compliments you guys give my hands.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> OH EM GEE. Â Love!!! Â That's just awesome.


You have no idea Donna. I'm dying with love for this bottle right now. Haha. I think I may have received a certain something from you in the mail by the way. I didn't have time to open it because I was running late for work but I wasn't expecting any other packages. :x


> Very pretty! I love Essie Shine of the Times. I haven't seen it in a store since I got mine. You might have to check Amazon, eBay, or other online stores. Essie seems to have kept the rest of that collection permanent except Shine of the Times. Alternatively, search online for 'Shine of the Times dupe' and you should see a lot of similar top coats.


I think that may be the only choice I have. I checked a few local stores today and none of them had it. I'm not a big fan of shopping online though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Revlon's Elusive will look great with a shiny top coat. I picked up Scandalous (the same, just purple glitter) and I LOVE it, its super sparkly. Yours looks great with the matte top coat! And sorry, I would've quoted but my phone isn't cooperating!


ill have to try it out with a shiny top coat soon. To be honest when it dried it wasn't too shiny at all. I think the matte top coat just helped it along.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I might want to try Scandalous soon if its anything like this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Gah, my phone is not cooperating with ads everywhere so I can't quote, but I love the polish [@]Parasoul[/@]. Now I must find it myself, lol.


Whats with that anyway? I only post on here from my phone and I've never had any issues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You shouldn't have any trouble getting it. New displays are out for it at CVS and other locations from what I've seen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> That looks so fabulous with the matte topcoat!


Thank you. I'm in love with my first matte mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> I'm pretty sure shine of the times was discontinued. some stores still have it, but its a lot harder to find now. your best bet is probably ordering it online.


You're probably right as said above. I can't seem to find it anywhere.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope everyone is having a lovely night!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


You have no idea Donna. I'm dying with love for this bottle right now. Haha. I think I may have received a certain something from you in the mail by the way. I didn't have time to open it because I was running late for work but I wasn't expecting any other packages. :x
 
Santa told me you've been a very good boy this year.


----------



## wrkreads

Another polish by Indie Polish - this is Yoshi over a white base. It's a neon green that is supposed to be holo, but I can only see a hint of shimmer indoors. It's a crazy bright colour though!





I tried it with no base first, and you can see some shimmer, but it's really sheer. Very squishy jelly though.


----------



## Parasoul

> Santa told me you've been a very good boy this year.Â atches:


It's the cutest little box ever. You be sure to tell Santa I said thank you. I still haven't opened it yet but I got to see that it was actually from you when I went to go change my work clothes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You really shouldn't have Donna. Thank you.


----------



## Parasoul

> Another polish by Indie Polish - this is Yoshi over a white base. It's a neon green that is supposed to be holo, but I can only see a hint of shimmer indoors. It's a crazy bright colour though!
> 
> I tried it with no base first, and you can see some shimmer, but it's really sheer. Very squishy jelly though.


How many coats did you use without the white base? I really like it with the clear coat. It reminds me of Nickelodeon slime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI On Stage and Metro Chic


----------



## Parasoul

Found a more suitable place to post this. The weather is nice.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I forgot to post these! The last design from the November Scratch box, M Loves Floral. At the end of day one (so more than 24 hours -- and a full workday -- after application):




And nearing the end of day three (48 hours and a weekend after the above. Background: the Dread Kitten Edgar. He's two but still small, and he acts like he's maybe six months old!):




Not bad for still learning how to apply and extend the wear on these!
Love those so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essence Chic Reloaded



Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Pixie Dust in Miranda.  My first Pixie dust.





w/o flash





w/flash

Not sure why but they make me feel really festive!
Cute color!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep december shades cara &amp; gianna




That is certainly my kind of red! It must have been fun to wear with the glitter! Nice!


----------



## jesemiaud

It has been a while since I posted over here...I've been focused on the 30 Mani challenge. I've decided for the rest of December that I want make my mails as festive as possible This is Julep Shoshanna and Illamasqua Veridian. I love how sparkly Shoshanna is!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I should have noted that I quit smoking 12 years ago on Dec.5!
Congrats! that's a great accomplishment.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kokane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora "chic and rebel"




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Cleopatra with Wet N' Wild Psycho over all but the accent.

I really like how this turned out! Nice contrast in finishes!
Cute combo!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI On Stage and Metro Chic
Both are nice; I think I like the red-toned one better.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It has been a while since I posted over here...I've been focused on the 30 Mani challenge. I've decided for the rest of December that I want make my mails as festive as possible


This is Julep Shoshanna and Illamasqua Veridian. I love how sparkly Shoshanna is!




Wow! It really is spectacular - I peeked in the gallery view and you really see it with the larger photo! Definitely festive, and nice with the green!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another polish by Indie Polish - this is Yoshi over a white base. It's a neon green that is supposed to be holo, but I can only see a hint of shimmer indoors. It's a crazy bright colour though!





I tried it with no base first, and you can see some shimmer, but it's really sheer. Very squishy jelly though.




Wow! That is really bright! I'm just not that brave, I don't think! Then again, I discovered I really like black nail polish earlier this year, so you never know...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Revlon's Elusive with Sally Hansen's Big Matte Top Coat.





I am so in love with this polish. I'm an Essie kind of guy but this is by far one of my favorite polishes ever. I wonder how it would look with a shiny top coat now. Either way, for my first matte mani I'm really happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to find Essie's Shine Of The Times. I know I'll have fun with that one too.




I really like it the way you've done it - I think even better than I would with a shiny top coat. It's appropriately ... elusive!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! That is really bright! I'm just not that brave, I don't think! Then again, I discovered I really like black nail polish earlier this year, so you never know...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Right!!! I used to hate glitter and now I love it.  I love the bright colors.  But I like both ways.  My boyfriend always asks me to do a neon water marble because it's his favorite.  (not that I do it!!)


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A whole year after I saw the swatch for the first time, I finally got my hands on China Glaze Whirled Away and decided to celebrate by wearing it over Essie Mink Muffs - which reminds me of the baby had by O.P.I.'s You Don't Know Jacques and A-Taupe The Space Needle. Would you believe me if I said I didn't have to fish much for this, but just moved the brush around in a circle once?




That is really fantastic. I really like the combination and it's impressive that finding all that glitter wasn't a chore.


----------



## wrkreads

> How many coats did you use without the white base? I really like it with the clear coat. It reminds me of Nickelodeon slime.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I used 3 coats of green in both looks. I think I prefer the sheer look too.


----------



## sleepykat

> Santa told me you've been a very good boy this year.Â atches:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so bad! Lol. I should send you some polish named after coal! You're too sweet Donna. I truly appreciate the gift and especially the card. I'll turn a blind eye and pretend I don't know how much you spent but you really shouldn't have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thank you again from the bottom of my heart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps. I don't even know which to start with. I'm especially curious about the bottom three of the Nails Inc. When I saw the Butter London I was instantly reminded of wine. Love the color hate the taste. So I bought some bourbon whiskey to go with my mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You're killing me Donna. &lt;3
Click to expand...

 That was sweet! Who needs cigarettes when you have those treasures?


----------



## Parasoul

> I used 3 coats of green in both looks. I think I prefer the sheer look too.


I think it looks great. I'd like to see what it would look like with another coat but that's pushing it. Its a very fun color either way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> That was sweet! Who needs cigarettes when you have those treasures?


Not me that's for sure (Struggling.) but I'm working on it. Hehe.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am calling this manicure my "Blame Canada South Park Mani".  This is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Pink Blink on all my nail except the accent middle finger which is Zoya Purity.  The glitter is Girly Bits Canuck the Dots hence the Canada reference.  I chose this over pink because this glitter is similar to KB Shimmer's Candy Cane Crush which I have on my wishlist and my favorite swatches are done over pink.  I got this one for $3.00 during a LLarowe flash sale so I snagged it.  I wanted to try Girly Bits forever too so it's a win win.  The stamp is a decal I made on the stamper using plate CF04.  I chose to put Stan Marsh on my middle finger because that's the finger I messed up the other day and after being glued with brush on gel glue I wanted to cover it as much as possible and NOT put glitter on so when I do decided to change it I don't have to soak the glue that's holding my nail on.  Also who wouldn't want a South Park character on that finger.. "look honey... did you see I have Stan on my nail"... All nails have a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top for my top coat.  This is the first time using it and so far so good.





Here is me doing the stamp for anyone interested




Great job on the decal!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AlexandraB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This actually isn't my photo, but I did not have one as my polish has started to chip now, and I broke a nail (



)  but this is how it did look, it was the Barry M ''The Royal Textured Glitter Collection - Purple Countess'' I highly recommend it!




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Keeping it simple and bright.












I hope you're all having a nice day.



Great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Wet N' Wild Silvivor
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Anddd this is the final polish of CJ Lacquer's 'Home Team' Collection! This is Slam Dunk glitter topper over Color Club's Wild Cactus.
Cute combo!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right!!! I used to hate glitter and now I love it.  I love the bright colors.  But I like both ways.  My boyfriend always asks me to do a neon water marble because it's his favorite.  (not that I do it!!)
Bright water marbles are beautiful because the colours stand out well, but I've not done a neon one at this point! I can understand why he likes them though.


----------



## FrostKitty

So I started the day with both hands done in Zoya Caitlyn which is a gorgeous color but the tip wear is awful and unusual for Zoya polishes.  



 

then I got a package of AWESOME from Chick Polish that included 4 free polishes because one of the colors I'd ordered was no longer available





So I painted my right hand in Chick Polish Troll Juice


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty, too bad about the formula.
I am thinking about the Revlon scented polish Wintermint as it's supposed to be a dupe and not so sheer.  They had it at Walgreens on sale for $4.99 but I couldn't justify it yet.  I will wait for a better sale.  I have scented polish before and I like mint so it won't be so bad.  I think the bottles are cute too but I don't foresee me buying something that supposed to smell like "Italian Leather"

Thanks for letting me know  I will have to keep an eye out for that one.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If -- and that's a *big* if -- I can get in direct sun tomorrow, I'll try for a better shot:




Square Hue times square, aka "bummer you didn't sign up for the December 2013 box." It's a glorious prismatic holo.
That's beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Midnight Mist by Cult Nails. I'm totally enchanted by this color, it's so unique!




Gorgeous color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mr. Disco is an enabler.  He came home from the grocery store Saturday with a bottle of Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Yellow Shark.  He said he'd even checked the brush to make sure it was a nice one and that the formula wasn't runny.  I'm so proud.  I've been dying to try out a yellow and I'd bought some striping tape to finally give that a try for fine lines.  Sunday we put on a marathon of Masters of Sex and I spent three hours getting this look.

I did half moons and then connected the striping tape to the half moon stickers.  I went nail by nail.  I'm not super happy with it, but it's DEFINITELY not the worst manicure I've ever given myself.  I was going for the sun shining through a dark sky so I decided to use Revlon Colorstay in Slate Blue.  The color did NOT stay blue.  The yellow coming through made it look John Deere Green.  Regardless, I'm still going to share the handy work.  I think next time I'll try a medium hue gray on top instead.

So here is the Yellow Shark all by itself.  I really liked it.





And here's the final product:




Great mani! So sweet of your hubby to pick up polish for you.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Marion with Revlon Stunning for accents




Fun with macros....



Shiny!



Such a great combo for winter.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only wish there was sun out to show off the shimmer.






I need that color! so pretty.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love being scolded, I deserve it and it helps. &lt;3 I know I need to quit and stop making excuses for myself. Every time it see one I crave it so badly though.



I appreciate it though. I will quit soon pinky swear.




I will scold you more then! I have emphysema from smoking. Put a clothespin on your nose and a straw in your mouth and try to breathe. That will give you an idea of what it's like. I have 17% lung function.....That's like having 1/6 of lungs! I do well to be where I am but I hope to be on a transplant list after I get medicare in June. I have no insurance and ss disability ...there isn't enough there to pay for an insurance. My husband and I were hypnotized. It worked great.  STOP SMOKING!

Sorry to hear you are having so many problems. I hope you get medicare and wish you the best of luck getting on   the transplant list.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Indie Polish in Pish Posh over OPI nein, nein something. Pish posh is matte pink and light grey hex glitter that is so pretty.



That glitter is beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy holidays everyone! Although I was tempted to go with a purple or red polish, just something more holiday/festive, I decided on this instead. Maybe next week!

Anyhoo, two coats of Covergirl Outlast Nail Polish in Toasted Almond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />












That color looks great on you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep december shades cara &amp; gianna




Nice!


----------



## lissa1307

Too many beautiful manis to comment on each..but I finally caught up looking at the 100+ posts i missed. all the manis are so wonderful and inspiring. I hope to get off my issues,sick,lazy,holidays, and busy streak and do something this weekend...right now my nails are so chipped and plain, just a coat of hard candy little hottie...so it comes off later and i'll bust out the tools and do something pic worthy tomorrow...i hope,lol.

Again, beautiful manis guys! great job!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - Plum of the Earth








Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone have a recommendation for a matte top coat? :3
I have the Essie one and I really like it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really like orly matte top. Just make sure it isn't the one that says satin finish.
I ended up purchasing the Sally Hansen one. I read a few reviews and it seems to be pretty good.





On another note, I spent a lot of time today distracting myself from my smoke breaks by looking at swatches. I found two that I am absolutely in love with. As in "I NEED TO HAVE THESE IN MY LIFE NOW!" kind of love. I successfully found one of them!

Elusive by Revlon




I'm currently on the prowl for Essie's Shine of the Times. I want it now!!! ~.~ After seeing this pic I now want it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Misti




So pretty!


----------



## feemia

SOPI Wild About Shimmer over three shades of sponged on acrylic paint.  Stamping is Essie Penny Talk.


----------



## acostakk

> SOPI Wild About Shimmer over three shades of sponged on acrylic paint. Â Stamping is Essie Penny Talk.


 Very pretty!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



SOPI Wild About Shimmer over three shades of sponged on acrylic paint.  Stamping is Essie Penny Talk.
Beautiful!!


----------



## Christa W

I really wanted to do a tribute manicure to Paul Walker.  I really liked him as an actor and was really sad he died.  My favorite movie of his is Timeline but I found that incredibly hard to put on nails.  (especially short stubby ones)  I didn't want to go the Fast &amp; Furious route either so I opted for another one of my favorites.

This is my Varsity Blues manicure for #7 Lance Harbor (Paul's character in the film).  This is Revlon Top Speed in Superstitious with Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped using Winstonia plate W103.  The number 7 was drawn on using a Crayola nail art pen in white.  I purposely stamped the helmet that far down because I had made a decal of a football but it just didn't turn out like I wanted and I think it's perfect just the way it is.  I used KB Shimmer Clearly On Top over the nail art but not the other 2 fingers so you can actually see just how shiny this Revlon polish really is.





I love this blue.  I got it on clearance at Walgreens for like a buck twenty.  It was a steal.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really wanted to do a tribute manicure to Paul Walker.  I really liked him as an actor and was really sad he died.  My favorite movie of his is Timeline but I found that incredibly hard to put on nails.  (especially short stubby ones)  I didn't want to go the Fast &amp; Furious route either so I opted for another one of my favorites.

This is my Varsity Blues manicure for #7 Lance Harbor (Paul's character in the film).  This is Revlon Top Speed in Superstitious with Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped using Winstonia plate W103.  The number 7 was drawn on using a Crayola nail art pen in white.  I purposely stamped the helmet that far down because I had made a decal of a football but it just didn't turn out like I wanted and I think it's perfect just the way it is.  I used KB Shimmer Clearly On Top over the nail art but not the other 2 fingers so you can actually see just how shiny this Revlon polish really is.





I love this blue.  I got it on clearance at Walgreens for like a buck twenty.  It was a steal.

You must come visit me and teach me to stamp and do things on my nails.   I am giving myself until the next time the Circular Swap box comes to either learn to stamp or I'm tossing the stamps, kit, stamping polish into the box.      Your video was has helped by the way.


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

Deborah Lippmann's 'Ray of Light'. The picture doesn't do it justice. It was getting dark out, so my lighting isn't very good, but the polish is so pretty.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy holidays everyone! Although I was tempted to go with a purple or red polish, just something more holiday/festive, I decided on this instead. Maybe next week!

Anyhoo, two coats of Covergirl Outlast Nail Polish in Toasted Almond  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />












Such a fantastic colour. Love it! And it looks so glossy and perfect too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Deborah Lippmann's 'Ray of Light'. The picture doesn't do it justice. It was getting dark out, so my lighting isn't very good, but the polish is so pretty.




The blue-copper combination is fantastic!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really wanted to do a tribute manicure to Paul Walker.  I really liked him as an actor and was really sad he died.  My favorite movie of his is Timeline but I found that incredibly hard to put on nails.  (especially short stubby ones)  I didn't want to go the Fast &amp; Furious route either so I opted for another one of my favorites.

This is my Varsity Blues manicure for #7 Lance Harbor (Paul's character in the film).  This is Revlon Top Speed in Superstitious with Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped using Winstonia plate W103.  The number 7 was drawn on using a Crayola nail art pen in white.  I purposely stamped the helmet that far down because I had made a decal of a football but it just didn't turn out like I wanted and I think it's perfect just the way it is.  I used KB Shimmer Clearly On Top over the nail art but not the other 2 fingers so you can actually see just how shiny this Revlon polish really is.





I love this blue.  I got it on clearance at Walgreens for like a buck twenty.  It was a steal.
Wow! It's fantastic in terms of the nail art, the tribute, and of course the gorgeous blue... and the steal! I wish I was at that store too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



SOPI Wild About Shimmer over three shades of sponged on acrylic paint.  Stamping is Essie Penny Talk.
That's really lovely with the stamp and the gradient!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I started the day with both hands done in Zoya Caitlyn which is a gorgeous color but the tip wear is awful and unusual for Zoya polishes.  



 

then I got a package of AWESOME from Chick Polish that included 4 free polishes because one of the colors I'd ordered was no longer available





So I painted my right hand in Chick Polish Troll Juice 




I was eyeing lots of Zoya blues; good I didn''t order that one, I guess. The Chick polish is exciting (I wish they were 5-free), I look forward to hearing how it wears and works. Did you topcoat it or is it naturally glossy?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - Plum of the Earth








Your hands are so sophisticated with that colour; it's beautiful and perfect for fall and winter, and well, really anytime!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Misti





I like it! It's in my newly-discovered love - the smoky darker blue-green family!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

If -- and that's a *big* if -- I can get in direct sun tomorrow, I'll try for a better shot:




Square Hue times square, aka "bummer you didn't sign up for the December 2013 box." It's a glorious prismatic holo.
Ooo! Bummer indeed!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Marion with Revlon Stunning for accents




Fun with macros....



Shiny!



Very pretty! This is a glitter combo I would definitely wear - maybe it's due to the blue... just lovely!!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I only wish there was sun out to show off the shimmer.






It's a lovely colour and finish (or is that topcoat?) but I'm leery of the smell. I'm also scent sensitive, so it depends - some I enjoy and can even wear, others make me feel sick.


----------



## Jessismith

> Gorgeous!





> Your hands are so sophisticated with that colour; it's beautiful and perfect for fall and winter, and well, really anytime!


 Why thank you ladies. Yes I think it could be a good year round color.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Revlon's Elusive with Sally Hansen's Big Matte Top Coat.





I am so in love with this polish. I'm an Essie kind of guy but this is by far one of my favorite polishes ever. I wonder how it would look with a shiny top coat now. Either way, for my first matte mani I'm really happy with how it turned out. I can't wait to find Essie's Shine Of The Times. I know I'll have fun with that one too.




Looks great with the matte effect.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A whole year after I saw the swatch for the first time, I finally got my hands on China Glaze Whirled Away and decided to celebrate by wearing it over Essie Mink Muffs - which reminds me of the baby had by O.P.I.'s You Don't Know Jacques and A-Taupe The Space Needle. Would you believe me if I said I didn't have to fish much for this, but just moved the brush around in a circle once?




Wow its so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another polish by Indie Polish - this is Yoshi over a white base. It's a neon green that is supposed to be holo, but I can only see a hint of shimmer indoors. It's a crazy bright colour though!





I tried it with no base first, and you can see some shimmer, but it's really sheer. Very squishy jelly though.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI On Stage and Metro Chic
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It has been a while since I posted over here...I've been focused on the 30 Mani challenge. I've decided for the rest of December that I want make my mails as festive as possible


This is Julep Shoshanna and Illamasqua Veridian. I love how sparkly Shoshanna is!




Looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I started the day with both hands done in Zoya Caitlyn which is a gorgeous color but the tip wear is awful and unusual for Zoya polishes.





then I got a package of AWESOME from Chick Polish that included 4 free polishes because one of the colors I'd ordered was no longer available





So I painted my right hand in Chick Polish Troll Juice




Pretty Zoya and the Chick polish is so sparkly! So nice that you got some free ones.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



SOPI Wild About Shimmer over three shades of sponged on acrylic paint.  Stamping is Essie Penny Talk.
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really wanted to do a tribute manicure to Paul Walker.  I really liked him as an actor and was really sad he died.  My favorite movie of his is Timeline but I found that incredibly hard to put on nails.  (especially short stubby ones)  I didn't want to go the Fast &amp; Furious route either so I opted for another one of my favorites.

This is my Varsity Blues manicure for #7 Lance Harbor (Paul's character in the film).  This is Revlon Top Speed in Superstitious with Sinful Colors Snow Me White stamped using Winstonia plate W103.  The number 7 was drawn on using a Crayola nail art pen in white.  I purposely stamped the helmet that far down because I had made a decal of a football but it just didn't turn out like I wanted and I think it's perfect just the way it is.  I used KB Shimmer Clearly On Top over the nail art but not the other 2 fingers so you can actually see just how shiny this Revlon polish really is.





I love this blue.  I got it on clearance at Walgreens for like a buck twenty.  It was a steal.
This is a really sweet tribute, your stamping looks great.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *JessicaWhitney2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Deborah Lippmann's 'Ray of Light'. The picture doesn't do it justice. It was getting dark out, so my lighting isn't very good, but the polish is so pretty.




Pretty love the shimmer.


----------



## NotTheMama

I gave my nails a break and some badly needed TLC the last few days. Today I decided no more bare nails, so I did my nails today. This is Blue Diamond from one of my Glitter Guilty boxes. I do love my blue polishes!!




Sorry for the crappy clean up job, I was losing light and took the pic before I finished.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was eyeing lots of Zoya blues; good I didn''t order that one, I guess. The Chick polish is exciting (I wish they were 5-free), I look forward to hearing how it wears and works. Did you topcoat it or is it naturally glossy?
With the Zoya I used SV the Chick is top coat free.   The wear on Caitlyn is really unusual for Zoya - first time I've encountered this kind of wear.  I think the bottle was partially open when I bought it and it had been for a while because it's thick and clumpy and not at all like the 40 or so other Zoya's I have.   I'm picking up another bottle at Ulta this weekend just to see if there is something off about Caitlyn or if I just got a dud.   

Chick Polish wears like a dream - in the Spring I spent a week gardening wearing Rocker Chick and it looked as fresh on Day 5 as it did on Day 1.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I gave my nails a break and some badly needed TLC the last few days. Today I decided no more bare nails, so I did my nails today.

This is Blue Diamond from one of my Glitter Guilty boxes. I do love my blue polishes!!





Sorry for the crappy clean up job, I was losing light and took the pic before I finished.
I love blue polish too.  That is a great color.  Looks awesome.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Â  I was eyeing lots of Zoya blues; good I didn''t order that one, I guess. The Chick polish is exciting (I wish they were 5-free), I look forward to hearing how it wears and works. Did you topcoat it or is it naturally glossy?
> 
> 
> 
> With the Zoya I used SV the Chick is top coat free. Â  The wear on Caitlyn is really unusual for Zoya - first time I've encountered this kind of wear. Â I think the bottle was partially open when I bought it and it had been for a while because it's thick and clumpy and not at all like the 40 or so other Zoya's I have. Â  I'm picking up another bottle at Ulta this weekend just to see if there is something off about Caitlyn or if I just got a dud. Â Â  Chick Polish wears like a dream - in the Spring I spent a week gardening wearing Rocker Chick and it looked as fresh on Day 5 as it did on Day 1. Â Â
Click to expand...

 I wouldnt use seche vite over zoya polishes, it doesnt play well and causes the polish to shrink back from the tips and sides. A 3 or 5 free top coat works better with 3 and 5 free polishes...I personally use the zoya base and top coat with their polishes and over other 3/5 free polishes.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wouldnt use seche vite over zoya polishes, it doesnt play well and causes the polish to shrink back from the tips and sides. A 3 or 5 free top coat works better with 3 and 5 free polishes...I personally use the zoya base and top coat with their polishes and over other 3/5 free polishes.
Really... thank you for sharing that!!  I will pick up the base and top coat tomorrow during my travels and redo my nails.  The Caitlyn is a gorgeous color I really don't want to write it off.


----------



## Dots

Revlon by Marchesa: Brocade


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon by Marchesa: Brocade




That looks awesome.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wouldnt use seche vite over zoya polishes, it doesnt play well and causes the polish to shrink back from the tips and sides. A 3 or 5 free top coat works better with 3 and 5 free polishes...I use the zoya base and top coat with their polishes and over other 3/5 free polishes.
Really... thank you for sharing that!!  I will pick up the base and top coat tomorrow during my travels and redo my nails.  The Caitlyn is a gorgeous color I really don't want to write it off.


I haven't had a problem with Seche Vite and my Zoyas, as long as I remember to wrap my tips. However, I use Poshe quick-dry top coat most of the time and it's 3-free, quick-dry, thick-ish in a good way, and glossy.

I couldn't get a good photo today, but I'm currently wearing Cadillacquer 'Restless' and I adore it! I received a lot of compliments on it today; people said it reminds them of a robin's egg.  I am especially excited because I got it for around $5.00 in a flash sale a little while back on llarowe.com. (At the same time and price, I got Cadillacquer's 'No Place Like Home', 'Life's Too Short', and 'So It Begins'.) They are usually $13.00 on llarowe and $12.00 on Cadillacquer's Big Cartel shop (their Big Cartel shop has various ones on sale right now for $9.00 or $6.00 that are being discontinued).

Cadillacquer describes it as "Restless has a light turquoise aqua base with fine holo glitter, different sized brown glitter, small dark fuchsia red and different sized matte turquoise glitter."

*NOT MY PHOTO; this photo is from Emma, the author of the blog Globe &amp; Nail:*


----------



## Dots

> That looks awesome.


 Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon by Marchesa: Brocade






I've been eyeing those up at Ulta, but I've never tried them before.  They look beautiful.


----------



## Dots

> I've been eyeing those up at Ulta, but I've never tried them before. Â They look beautiful. Â


 Thanks. These ones are more stickers but they do still stretch. Let's see if they last...they did go on better than the Sally Hansen for me. Next up is Incoco.


----------



## wrkreads

I decided to switch to a dark vampy colour, so I threw on Sally Hansen in Save the Date, and added a matte top coat since I find it shows the colour better that way.

I did that last night, and then went sledding today and chipped and scraped them to pieces, including a gouge out of my nail itself when we almost hit a tree. It was worth it though because my son had lots of fun.


----------



## Jessismith

I love that color. Looks great matte, very pretty!



> I decided to switch to a dark vampy colour, so I threw on Sally Hansen in Save the Date, and added a matte top coat since I find it shows the colour better that way. I did that last night, and then went sledding today and chipped and scraped them to pieces, including a gouge out of my nail itself when we almost hit a tree. It was worth it though because my son had lots of fun.


----------



## Parasoul

> I decided to switch to a dark vampy colour, so I threw on Sally Hansen in Save the Date, and added a matte top coat since I find it shows the colour better that way. I did that last night, and then went sledding today and chipped and scraped them to pieces, including a gouge out of my nail itself when we almost hit a tree. It was worth it though because my son had lots of fun.


They look great! Sorry to hear about what happened to them though. I just recently bought a matte too coat and after using it once I want to try it on everything. Lol!!


----------



## acostakk

Julie G Giftwrapped and NOPI Back in my Gloria Days. I added Sally Hansen Confetti Cake later just for fun. I'm using the holidays as an excuse to go wild on the jewel tones!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I gave my nails a break and some badly needed TLC the last few days. Today I decided no more bare nails, so I did my nails today.

This is Blue Diamond from one of my Glitter Guilty boxes. I do love my blue polishes!!





Sorry for the crappy clean up job, I was losing light and took the pic before I finished.
Pretty blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon by Marchesa: Brocade




Beautiful, those two colors look so nice together.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wouldnt use seche vite over zoya polishes, it doesnt play well and causes the polish to shrink back from the tips and sides. A 3 or 5 free top coat works better with 3 and 5 free polishes...I use the zoya base and top coat with their polishes and over other 3/5 free polishes.
Really... thank you for sharing that!!  I will pick up the base and top coat tomorrow during my travels and redo my nails.  The Caitlyn is a gorgeous color I really don't want to write it off.


I haven't had a problem with Seche Vite and my Zoyas, as long as I remember to wrap my tips. However, I use Poshe quick-dry top coat most of the time and it's 3-free, quick-dry, thick-ish in a good way, and glossy.

I couldn't get a good photo today, but I'm currently wearing Cadillacquer 'Restless' and I adore it! I received a lot of compliments on it today; people said it reminds them of a robin's egg.  I am especially excited because I got it for around $5.00 in a flash sale a little while back on llarowe.com. (At the same time and price, I got Cadillacquer's 'No Place Like Home', 'Life's Too Short', and 'So It Begins'.) They are usually $13.00 on llarowe and $12.00 on Cadillacquer's Big Cartel shop (their Big Cartel shop has various ones on sale right now for $9.00 or $6.00 that are being discontinued).

Cadillacquer describes it as "Restless has a light turquoise aqua base with fine holo glitter, different sized brown glitter, small dark fuchsia red and different sized matte turquoise glitter."

*NOT MY PHOTO; this photo is from Emma, the author of the blog Globe &amp; Nail:*






cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to switch to a dark vampy colour, so I threw on Sally Hansen in Save the Date, and added a matte top coat since I find it shows the colour better that way.

I did that last night, and then went sledding today and chipped and scraped them to pieces, including a gouge out of my nail itself when we almost hit a tree. It was worth it though because my son had lots of fun.




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G Giftwrapped and NOPI Back in my Gloria Days. I added Sally Hansen Confetti Cake later just for fun. I'm using the holidays as an excuse to go wild on the jewel tones!



Cute combo!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G Giftwrapped and NOPI Back in my Gloria Days. I added Sally Hansen Confetti Cake later just for fun. I'm using the holidays as an excuse to go wild on the jewel tones!



Perfect pairing!!


----------



## hiheather

Long time no see thread (or heck website) been so busy and so blah about painting my nails. But now I'm back in the swing of things even though my silly self got the bright idea to start packing even though I'm not moving till Feb. most of my polish so I'm forced to use the few randoms I find and what I buy recently which is rare. A true nail polish fanatic will make anything work out though! This is my current mani, excuse the lack of clean up.



And I have tried adding this picture several times but my S4 decided to not upload it, hate hate hate this phone btw. Still wanted to share though I was in lust with it for a few days.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Long time no see thread (or heck website) been so busy and so blah about painting my nails. But now I'm back in the swing of things even though my silly self got the bright idea to start packing even though I'm not moving till Feb. most of my polish so I'm forced to use the few randoms I find and what I buy recently which is rare. A true nail polish fanatic will make anything work out though!

This is my current mani, excuse the lack of clean up.





And I have tried adding this picture several times but my S4 decided to not upload it, hate hate hate this phone btw. Still wanted to share though I was in lust with it for a few days.




I have to have that Duck Dynasty polish.  I can't find it at any Walmart near me yet.  I love, love, LOVE it!!!  And welcome back.


----------



## Parasoul

> Julie G Giftwrapped and NOPI Back in my Gloria Days. I added Sally Hansen Confetti Cake later just for fun. I'm using the holidays as an excuse to go wild on the jewel tones!


Very nice colors! I've been enjoying NOPI recently. The brush isn't my favorite bit the color goes on well enough.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hiheather

[@]Christa W[/@] I found a whole display several weeks ago since then I cannot find another display at any Wal-Marts. I regret not getting the orange. Honestly the pink looked like vomit in the bottle imo so I was shocked I loved it so much. If I had known it would be that nice I would have snagged the whole collection.


----------



## Parasoul

> I have to have that Duck Dynasty polish.Â  I can't find it at any Walmart near me yet.Â  I love, love, LOVE it!!!Â  And welcome back.


What the pink!!! WANT!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Christa W I found a whole display several weeks ago since then I cannot find another display at any Wal-Marts. I regret not getting the orange. Honestly the pink looked like vomit in the bottle imo so I was shocked I loved it so much. If I had known it would be that nice I would have snagged the whole collection.
I really want the brown and grey ones.  And that orange one too.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Long time no see thread (or heck website) been so busy and so blah about painting my nails. But now I'm back in the swing of things even though my silly self got the bright idea to start packing even though I'm not moving till Feb. most of my polish so I'm forced to use the few randoms I find and what I buy recently which is rare. A true nail polish fanatic will make anything work out though!

This is my current mani, excuse the lack of clean up.





And I have tried adding this picture several times but my S4 decided to not upload it, hate hate hate this phone btw. Still wanted to share though I was in lust with it for a few days.




LOL, You've got to be kidding me! I love it! Would love to see the other colors. I'm not going anywhere because of people who don't stay home when they are sick. I just cannot get sick! So I will be watching and waiting to see them here!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to switch to a dark vampy colour, so I threw on Sally Hansen in Save the Date, and added a matte top coat since I find it shows the colour better that way.

I did that last night, and then went sledding today and chipped and scraped them to pieces, including a gouge out of my nail itself when we almost hit a tree. It was worth it though because my son had lots of fun.





This looks great matted.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G Giftwrapped and NOPI Back in my Gloria Days. I added Sally Hansen Confetti Cake later just for fun. I'm using the holidays as an excuse to go wild on the jewel tones!



Love!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Long time no see thread (or heck website) been so busy and so blah about painting my nails. But now I'm back in the swing of things even though my silly self got the bright idea to start packing even though I'm not moving till Feb. most of my polish so I'm forced to use the few randoms I find and what I buy recently which is rare. A true nail polish fanatic will make anything work out though!

This is my current mani, excuse the lack of clean up.





And I have tried adding this picture several times but my S4 decided to not upload it, hate hate hate this phone btw. Still wanted to share though I was in lust with it for a few days.




I NEED that PINK!!!!!


----------



## DeSha

> Julie G Giftwrapped and NOPI Back in my Gloria Days. I added Sally Hansen Confetti Cake later just for fun. I'm using the holidays as an excuse to go wild on the jewel tones!


 cute, I like that combo!


----------



## lissa1307

I finally painted my nails again and took a pic, nothing fancy but i was dying to try out my gifts from my ninja santas!

so i went with Ladbroke Square by nails inc london.





excuse my stubby nails...i haven't been doing anything for upkeep, and have then trimmed very short.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally painted my nails again and took a pic, nothing fancy but i was dying to try out my gifts from my ninja santas!

so i went with Ladbroke Square by nails inc london.





excuse my stubby nails...i haven't been doing anything for upkeep, and have then trimmed very short.
OMG how super cute!!!


----------



## Sunflowercake

Just caught up with the last 20 pages and really liking everyones polish! I got some cute ones from my secret santa and once I decided which one to try first, I will post


----------



## Marj B

Oooooh, another blue! I love this one, is that purple glitter? I cut my nails way down today and buffed and then put nail treatment on, I like them short and yours look great! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally painted my nails again and took a pic, nothing fancy but i was dying to try out my gifts from my ninja santas!

so i went with Ladbroke Square by nails inc london.





excuse my stubby nails...i haven't been doing anything for upkeep, and have then trimmed very short.


----------



## Christa W

Got my last Black Friday items in the mail today and I slapped one on my fingers immediately.  This is Polish TBH in Alice After Eight.  This is a holographic thermal polish that glows in the dark.  SAY WHAT!!  I think this is going to look amazing when my nails grow out.  As always her polishes are perfect formulas.  The shade on my nails is warm and the bottle is cold.  I will take more/better pictures some time.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
its a pale blue with a hint of aqua in the right light with medium blue and purple glitters..im usually not one for blues on my own hands..but these ninjas know me too well and i just love this one!!


----------



## LinaMingo

This collection is a bit older but I just got my hands on it. China glaze InfraRed and OMGaUFO. And my first try at stripping tape.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my last Black Friday items in the mail today and I slapped one on my fingers immediately.  This is Polish TBH in Alice After Eight.  This is a holographic thermal polish that glows in the dark.  SAY WHAT!!  I think this is going to look amazing when my nails grow out.  As always her polishes are perfect formulas.  The shade on my nails is warm and the bottle is cold.  I will take more/better pictures some time. 




Oh-Ma_GAWD!!! i love it, in both its warm and cold hues


----------



## jessrose18

i love nail polish nostalgia


----------



## meaganola

Sephora Black Friday nail strips! I'm not sure whether there's a name, but I don't think that really matters because they're too adorable for *one* name:



(I picked up a bottle of the red Sally Hansen top coat over the weekend. If it plays this well with my Scratch wraps, I'll just have to stick with it for wraps in general!)


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i love nail polish nostalgia





Oh my, that color is just gorg!


----------



## DeSha

Well I finally went with something a bit more festive. Still keeping it plain and simple though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Sally Hansen's Red Carpet (three coats) and NYC's GCS (topcoat)


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This collection is a bit older but I just got my hands on it. China glaze InfraRed and OMGaUFO. And my first try at stripping tape.





I've seen many creative manicures that use stripping tape. I have never tried it before but it seems simple enough to do. Where do you purchase this type of tape? Is there a specific kind?


----------



## LinaMingo

> I've seen many creative manicures that use stripping tape. I have never tried it before but it seems simple enough to do. Where do you purchase this type of tape? Is there a specific kind?


 I bought this one during a sally beauty bf or cm sale. You can usually find them near any nail art section or amazon. And yup pretty easy to do but you have to be sure the bottom layer is fully dried and pull it off while the polish is still wet for a cleaner line.


----------



## Marj B

How interesting...I put Sally Hansen Xtreme  Cherry Red on this afternoon! Mine are a horrible mess cause I got the polish everywhere. 



 Yours looks great!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I finally went with something a bit more festive. Still keeping it plain and simple though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Sally Hansen's Red Carpet (three coats) and NYC's GCS (topcoat)


----------



## JessicaWhitney2

I'm wearing Ruffian in Hedgefund. I'm sure pretty much everyone has seen it thanks to Birchbox, so I won't bore you with a picture. I really liked the color in the bottle, but now that I'm wearing it I realize just how green it actually is. I'll probably have it peeled off by tomorrow. I'm not really loving it.


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How interesting...I put Sally Hansen Xtreme  Cherry Red on this afternoon! Mine are a horrible mess cause I got the polish everywhere. 



 Yours looks great!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I finally went with something a bit more festive. Still keeping it plain and simple though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Sally Hansen's Red Carpet (three coats) and NYC's GCS (topcoat)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How interesting...I put Sally Hansen Xtreme  Cherry Red on this afternoon! Mine are a horrible mess cause I got the polish everywhere. 



 Yours looks great!!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I finally went with something a bit more festive. Still keeping it plain and simple though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Sally Hansen's Red Carpet (three coats) and NYC's GCS (topcoat)

How does that saying go? Great minds think alike!


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've seen many creative manicures that use stripping tape. I have never tried it before but it seems simple enough to do. Where do you purchase this type of tape? Is there a specific kind?

I bought this one during a sally beauty bf or cm sale. You can usually find them near any nail art section or amazon. And yup pretty easy to do but you have to be sure the bottom layer is fully dried and pull it off while the polish is still wet for a cleaner line.





Oh wonderful! Thank you for those tips. I have a Sally's coupon right in my purse so I will definitely head over there to look for some stripping tape. Is it better to put on one coat of polish?


----------



## Jessismith

> i love nail polish nostalgia


 Just love that color!


> Well I finally went with something a bit more festive. Still keeping it plain and simple though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Sally Hansen's Red Carpet (three coats) and NYC's GCS (topcoat)


 Very pretty red!


----------



## Jessismith

Orly - Cherry Bomb It's a very vibrant, glowy orange-red. I put it over China Glaze Hey Sailor, just in case it needed some extra red depth for the holiday.


----------



## Parasoul

> i love nail polish nostalgia


This color is freaking amazing!!!! It reminds me of a golden stag beetle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Orly - Cherry Bomb It's a very vibrant, glowy orange-red. I put it over China Glaze Hey Sailor, just in case it needed some extra red depth for the holiday.


They look like little Christmas ornaments. Great job.


----------



## LinaMingo

> Oh wonderful! Thank you for those tips. I have a Sally's coupon right in my purse so I will definitely head over there to look for some stripping tape. Is it better to put on one coat of polish?


 I only put one coat over the tape but another tutorial I watched added two you just rip up the tape before the second coat dries


----------



## DeSha

> Oh wonderful! Thank you for those tips. I have a Sally's coupon right in my purse so I will definitely head over there to look for some stripping tape. Is it better to put on one coat of polish?
> 
> 
> 
> I only put one coat over the tape but another tutorial I watched added two you just rip up the tape before the second coat dries
Click to expand...

 Thank you!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora Black Friday nail strips! I'm not sure whether there's a name, but I don't think that really matters because they're too adorable for *one* name:




(I picked up a bottle of the red Sally Hansen top coat over the weekend. If it plays this well with my Scratch wraps, I'll just have to stick with it for wraps in general!)
Love this!


----------



## myzeri

Wearing Zoya's Faye. I am absolutely in love with the color. Please ignore the posing with the cuticle oil. I took the pic at work, and didn't have the bottle on me.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to have that Duck Dynasty polish.  I can't find it at any Walmart near me yet.  I love, love, LOVE it!!!  And welcome back.

Claire's has  a polish that is pretty much exactly like that. I have it and it's awesome!!

Here's a pic of it:





This was only 2 coats. It builds up opacity quite nicely.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wouldnt use seche vite over zoya polishes, it doesnt play well and causes the polish to shrink back from the tips and sides. A 3 or 5 free top coat works better with 3 and 5 free polishes...I personally use the zoya base and top coat with their polishes and over other 3/5 free polishes.

I took the advice @Scooby Dynamite gave about using the Zoya base/top coats and Wow major difference!  Same bottle of Zoya Caitlyn    





This is the disaster I had using the Seche Base/Top


----------



## OiiO

Feeling mauve-y today. This is SpaRitual in Home Body, one of my favs this season.


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling mauve-y today. This is SpaRitual in Home Body, one of my favs this season.





Now that is a pretty color. Very nice!


----------



## sleepykat

KBShimmer Cocoa Nut (after work an housecleaning and a couple days wear)


----------



## Jessismith

Ugh - drop dead gorgeous nails!



> Feeling mauve-y today. This is SpaRitual in Home Body, one of my favs this season.


 Great color!


> KBShimmer Cocoa Nut (after work an housecleaning and a couple days wear)


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Now that is a pretty color. Very nice!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh - drop dead gorgeous nails!
Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## Marj B

Does anybody have just 1 Kelloggs code to share? I only got 2 entered, then the stores around here quit selling packages with the OPI offers, before I could get any more than that! Really ticked me off.  With one more I can get one bottle of polish.

I have had so much trouble putting my red polish on. First time I did them I managed to mess them up later. I redid and they were dry when I went to bed but I still got marks. That was only one coat so I just put another coat and topcoat on and for the moment it is all good. This is an old Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear...Cherry Red. I'm holding one of the many lotions I use on my hands. I have them in almost every room. They didn't have this scent in Hand cream!

.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anybody have just 1 Kelloggs code to share? I only got 2 entered, then the stores around here quit selling packages with the OPI offers, before I could get any more than that! Really ticked me off.  With one more I can get one bottle of polish.

I have had so much trouble putting my red polish on. First time I did them I managed to mess them up later. I redid and they were dry when I went to bed but I still got marks. That was only one coat so I just put another coat and topcoat on and for the moment it is all good. This is an old Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear...Cherry Red. I'm holding one of the many lotions I use on my hands. I have them in almost every room. They didn't have this scent in Hand cream!

.


I got most of my codes off the snack bars at Walmart.  My boyfriend is still taking them to work with him.  I am heading over to Big Lots right now to see if they have any of the Sephora OPI polishes so I will check to see if there is any there.  I got my last 2 there.


----------



## Marj B

I got my Black Friday Julep order tonight. Yes, tonight. Mail is running 4 hours late!  I think Sylvia (dark purple) is going to be as hard for me to put on without a mess as the red was! I chopped my nails off since I made that order. I got Marjorie 



, Sylvia and Nan. Now I'll be waiting on my Cyber Monday order which is Kai and Vanessa. As much effort as I had to put in to get the red on, I'm leaving it for a while. I want to put Kleancolor holo black on over it but my oh my, that stuff stinks!


----------



## Parasoul

> Does anybody have just 1 Kelloggs code to share? I only got 2 entered, then the stores around here quit selling packages with the OPI offers, before I could get any more than that! Really ticked me off. Â With one more I can get one bottle of polish. I have had so much trouble putting my red polish on. First time I did them I managed to mess them up later. I redid and they were dry when I went to bed but I still got marks. That was only one coat so I just put another coat and topcoat on and for the moment it is all good. This is an old Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear...Cherry Red. I'm holding one of the many lotions I use on my hands. I have them in almost every room. They didn't have this scent in Hand cream! .


I wish you would have posted this sooner!! I have Donna like 8 codes a month or two back. We recently stopped carrying the ones with the codes too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Beautiful red by the way!


----------



## jessrose18

ILNP Fresh evergreen, ILNP Very Ornamental, COlor CLub Harp on It


----------



## luckyme502

@jessrose18 That is so beautiful and festive!  Love it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ILNP Fresh evergreen, ILNP Very Ornamental, COlor CLub Harp on It






WOW!  This is so festive and amazingly done.  Is that a stamp or tape?


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ILNP Fresh evergreen, ILNP Very Ornamental, COlor CLub Harp on It







My goodness... I just died! Your nails are gorg...and the detailing is just immaculate. Great job!


----------



## jessrose18

thanks ladies! you are all always so supportive and sweet, makes me want to do better mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used the Julep Chevron stickers from the October mystery box, I with I had more, mine are almost gone! These are nice stickers very sticky, easy to use, no polish gets underneath.. I am loving the ILNP christmas shades so bright and pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Mirror Mirror topped with China Glaze Fairy Dust. "Pay no attention to the man behind the ...." Er, I mean, never mind the cuticles stained by my last mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Mirror Mirror topped with China Glaze Fairy Dust.

"Pay no attention to the man behind the ...." Er, I mean, never mind the cuticles stained by my last mani










Like a winter wonderland!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Mirror Mirror topped with China Glaze Fairy Dust.

"Pay no attention to the man behind the ...." Er, I mean, never mind the cuticles stained by my last mani








This is great.  As simple as that seems I never thought to put glitter with gray and gray is one of my favorite colors.  I may have to steal this!


----------



## Parasoul

A pretty decent selection of Revlon and Sally Hansen are 75% off at CVS if anyone shops there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A pretty decent selection of Revlon and Sally Hansen are 75% off at CVS if anyone shops there.





@Parasoul, very good selections indeed! Also, there are some Loreal polishes for 50%.


----------



## Jessismith

> Like a winter wonderland!!





> This is great.Â  As simple as that seems I never thought to put glitter with gray and gray is one of my favorite colors.Â  I may have to steal this!


 Thanks! It is a nice wintery mix  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

I have the best nail Secret Santa in the entire world.  EVER!  She got me my most coveted polish OPI Black Spotted.  This is it over my Polish TBH Alice After Eight





I can't wait to do nail art with this!!


----------



## jeanarick

Hey everyone!  Haven't been here in a while.  Just haven't been doing much with my nails lately but all the holiday nail art I've been seeing has had me really inspired so I threw a wintery manicure together.  I have been enjoying looking at all of your pictures of your beautiful polish.  I've been experiencing nail envy!!! LOL

Products Used:

Sally Hansen Double Duty Base/Top Coat

Julep - Lacey

Sally Hansen - White On

Julep - Mia

Sally Hansen Insta -Dri Anti-Chp Top Coat


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the best nail Secret Santa in the entire world.  EVER!  She got me my most coveted polish OPI Black Spotted.  This is it over my Polish TBH Alice After Eight





I can't wait to do nail art with this!!
That is one awesome manicure!


----------



## smiletorismile

Julep Fiore with Julep Paris on accent nail! I love this color! It is only one coat and it is totally opaque!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wish you would have posted this sooner!! I have Donna like 8 codes a month or two back. We recently stopped carrying the ones with the codes too.



Beautiful red by the way!
I think that you must not have been here yet when I posted this a while back. It's okay, the cereal was good



 I looked at our Big Lots and they didn't have cereal or bars. Thanks for the comment, I love the red too!


----------



## acostakk

Zoya Frida and Wet n Wild Hollywood Walk of Fame


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Frida and Wet n Wild Hollywood Walk of Fame
Awwww, that is so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love how well you spread the stars around, I always fail to do that with glitters.


----------



## acostakk

> Awwww, that is so cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love how well you spread the stars around, I always fail to do that with glitters.


 Thank you! It was a tad challenging. Of course, I decided to do it at 10:00 pm. Not my brightest decision.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you! It was a tad challenging. Of course, I decided to do it at 10:00 pm. Not my brightest decision.
It looks great! Love it!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Frida and Wet n Wild Hollywood Walk of Fame
Super cute! I have both those polishes, I should try it. Those stars look really cute over white, too. I wish they were a little bit smaller or thinner to fit the curve of my nails better, but they don't stick up too badly.


----------



## dez3b

I love wearing something fun and different on my feet but I am not wearing any on my fingernails right now because I work in a professional setting. I wish I could do something interesting with them.


----------



## wrkreads

Tried out a wintery look with Nubar Faded Jeans and Wet n Wild Hallucinate.

I love the holo glitter, but the blue isn't icy enough for my taste. There's something a little too mid-toned about it.


----------



## wrkreads

> I love wearing something fun and different on my feet but I am not wearing any on my fingernails right now because I work in a professional setting. I wish I could do something interesting with them.


 What kind of professional setting? A lot of places are acceptable to wear muted or light colours. Even a bit of subtle nail art is cool. It really depends on the setting though.


----------



## meaganola

> What kind of professional setting? A lot of places are acceptable to wear muted or light colours. Even a bit of subtle nail art is cool. It really depends on the setting though.


 It definitely depends. I get away with whatever I want (nail art, crazy wraps, acid green metallic), and I work for a bank, but I'm not in a branch, so I don't deal with customers. I'm also in my 40s, and I think that an older woman wearing this stuff gets a little more leeway than a younger one. An older woman with crazy nails seems to be viewed as someone just trying to have a little fun, and a younger one sometimes seems to be viewed as a rebellious troublemaker. I definitely think I get the trying-to-have-fun interpretation when a certain younger woman here gets the troublemaker interpretation, although part of that is also because our departments (same larger group, different departments within that group) have *very* different environments and cultures.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *dez3b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love wearing something fun and different on my feet but I am not wearing any on my fingernails right now because I work in a professional setting. I wish I could do something interesting with them.
This would kill me.  I was told when I first started my job we were allowed to dress in blue jeans and clean plain tee shirts and nice looking sneakers and then if corporate comes in we had to dress up once in awhile.  Next day I see people in flip flops and band tees.  I even ended up dying my hair pink because they said that wasn't in the dress code violations.  I suppose it's all who enforces it.  I would hate to work somewhere where I couldn't at least express myself in my nail art.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I love wearing something fun and different on my feet but I am not wearing any on my fingernails right now because I work in a professional setting. I wish I could do something interesting with them.


 Just because it's professional doesn't mean you have to have bare fingers. Pretty pastels, light pinks, nude shades, even a rich brown could still be considered professional. I would look at other women in the department and take note, if they have polish on, then you probably could, too. Or when in doubt, ask a supervisor. I am lucky that I can wear whatever polish I want, and I even get compliments sometimes from my supervisor on my nails.


----------



## redraidergirl

I have black nails (New York Color Black Lace Creme) with a gold glitter (SH Golden Rule) ombre  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *redraidergirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I have black nails (New York Color Black Lace Creme) with a gold glitter (SH Golden Rule) ombre  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So pretty!  I love the name of the glitter.


----------



## lissa1307

Another of my lovely surprise gifts from my ninja santas( @Christa W  and @DonnaD )

this is China Glaze Frostbite with some silver studs





forgive my rough cuticles and stray blue paint..i hurried through clean up and painting..and my cuticles are still being nursed back to life.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the best nail Secret Santa in the entire world.  EVER!  She got me my most coveted polish OPI Black Spotted.  This is it over my Polish TBH Alice After Eight





I can't wait to do nail art with this!!
ahhh...im so jealous!! ive had that polish sitting in my amazon cart several times...when im off my no buy im soooooooo hitting purchase!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another of my lovely surprise gifts from my ninja santas( @Christa W  and @DonnaD )

this is China Glaze Frostbite with some silver studs





forgive my rough cuticles and stray blue paint..i hurried through clean up and painting..and my cuticles are still being nursed back to life.
My all time favourite blue.  I've gone through 2 bottles of it and have several back-ups...for real.  I love it that much.  It looks awesome made matte as well.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *dez3b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love wearing something fun and different on my feet but I am not wearing any on my fingernails right now because I work in a professional setting. I wish I could do something interesting with them.

I work in a corporate office, but I'm allowed to wear whatever nail polish I want. However, I also wear jeans and a t-shirt to work. The clothes have to be neat and not covered in logos and pop art stuff, but still very casual. I will be sad if I ever get a job where the nail polish is limited. I wouldn't mind dressing up.


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My all time favourite blue.  I've gone through 2 bottles of it and have several back-ups...for real.  I love it that much.  It looks awesome made matte as well.
oooo...thanks for the tip! i love making everything matte,lol!


----------



## Christa W

These are my Smaug inspired nails to see The Hobbit tomorrow.  I was going to do the dragon eye too but chose a more simple mani.

Sorry for sloppy clean up. Didn't see it until I just saw pic.

Base is Color Club Mod in Manhattan.  I stamped Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Coco a-go-go using Winstonia plate W101 for the scales.  I then sponged in Pure Ice Absolutely Marvelous for some depth.  In some places I painted the Absolutely Marvelous on to give further details.  Then I added Ozotic 517 holographic to a few spots to finish off the look.  I love it!  Ozotic 517 is a greenish gray holo and it's super linear.  I can't wait to see this in the sun.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I gave my nails a break and some badly needed TLC the last few days. Today I decided no more bare nails, so I did my nails today.

This is Blue Diamond from one of my Glitter Guilty boxes. I do love my blue polishes!!





Sorry for the crappy clean up job, I was losing light and took the pic before I finished.
That's a really sweet blue! Can anyone think of a dupe for the blue tone in here?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  With the Zoya I used SV the Chick is top coat free.   The wear on Caitlyn is really unusual for Zoya - first time I've encountered this kind of wear.  I think the bottle was partially open when I bought it and it had been for a while because it's thick and clumpy and not at all like the 40 or so other Zoya's I have.   I'm picking up another bottle at Ulta this weekend just to see if there is something off about Caitlyn or if I just got a dud.   

Chick Polish wears like a dream - in the Spring I spent a week gardening wearing Rocker Chick and it looked as fresh on Day 5 as it did on Day 1.   
Wow @FrostKitty that's amazing. Glossy and iron wear suggests despite the non 5-freeness it might be something to explore!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon by Marchesa: Brocade




That's a really magical one; how did it last? - the intensity of the gold would be super hard to get just with stamping, but I'm open to suggestions to emulate it! I really like the colour combo for its level of subtlety.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif[..] 
Cadillacquer describes it as "Restless has a light turquoise aqua base with fine holo glitter, different sized brown glitter, small dark fuchsia red and different sized matte turquoise glitter."

*NOT MY PHOTO; this photo is from Emma, the author of the blog Globe &amp; Nail:*






Beautiful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to switch to a dark vampy colour, so I threw on Sally Hansen in Save the Date, and added a matte top coat since I find it shows the colour better that way.

I did that last night, and then went sledding today and chipped and scraped them to pieces, including a gouge out of my nail itself when we almost hit a tree. It was worth it though because my son had lots of fun.




It is really lovely like that - I'm waiting for my first matte topcoat in the mail; excited! So much for 'Diamond Strength'!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really want the brown and grey ones.  And that orange one too. 
Brown, grey, and orange 'feels' more Duck Dynasty! Look forward to seeing them!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally painted my nails again and took a pic, nothing fancy but i was dying to try out my gifts from my ninja santas!

so i went with Ladbroke Square by nails inc london.





excuse my stubby nails...i haven't been doing anything for upkeep, and have then trimmed very short.
Ha, ha, my problem was I sat down in front of the TV with a file - similar result - whups! NEVER do that! It's a cute colour though!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i love nail polish nostalgia




Just astounding!


----------



## Dots

> That's a really magical one; how did it last? - the intensity of the gold would be super hard to get just with stamping, but I'm open to suggestions to emulate it! I really like the colour combo for its level of subtlety.


 Thank you. It lasted about 4 days before it started peeling at the edges. It would probably last longer on other people as polish or gel don't last on my nails.


----------



## LadyofAsgard

I recently dropped my phone and put a dent in the spot where the camera takes pictures (yeah, go figure?!) so my pictures come out horribly. I have a black coat of nail polish underneath a top coat of purple glittler/speckles.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora Black Friday nail strips! I'm not sure whether there's a name, but I don't think that really matters because they're too adorable for *one* name:




(I picked up a bottle of the red Sally Hansen top coat over the weekend. If it plays this well with my Scratch wraps, I'll just have to stick with it for wraps in general!)
I'll name it 'Nordic Moose'; too cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

How does that saying go? Great minds think alike!





Well, it looks gorgeous! I have to make sure to take advantage of the holiday time to use though glam colours in my collection too! I'm eyeing a gold glitter from Jenna HIPP that I've yet to try.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly - Cherry Bomb

It's a very vibrant, glowy orange-red. I put it over China Glaze Hey Sailor, just in case it needed some extra red depth for the holiday.




Wow! Tis the season!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling mauve-y today. This is SpaRitual in Home Body, one of my favs this season.




It looks like a nice easy wear - such a nice uniform finish too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

KBShimmer Cocoa Nut (after work an housecleaning and a couple days wear)




Looks like it did well - Nice colour!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anybody have just 1 Kelloggs code to share? I only got 2 entered, then the stores around here quit selling packages with the OPI offers, before I could get any more than that! Really ticked me off.  With one more I can get one bottle of polish.

I have had so much trouble putting my red polish on. First time I did them I managed to mess them up later. I redid and they were dry when I went to bed but I still got marks. That was only one coat so I just put another coat and topcoat on and for the moment it is all good. This is an old Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear...Cherry Red. I'm holding one of the many lotions I use on my hands. I have them in almost every room. They didn't have this scent in Hand cream!

.


Very pretty red, and looks like the lotions truly do your hands good - they're very smooth! Aargh the sheet marks and messes are so frustrating! I often get them several hours after applying a mani, after having waited carefully and patiently...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ILNP Fresh evergreen, ILNP Very Ornamental, COlor CLub Harp on It






What a perfect holiday mani! Gorgeous!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Mirror Mirror topped with China Glaze Fairy Dust.

"Pay no attention to the man behind the ...." Er, I mean, never mind the cuticles stained by my last mani








I just did something similar! I have to take a pic still and post it! I used it as a corporate appropriate holiday mani!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the best nail Secret Santa in the entire world.  EVER!  She got me my most coveted polish OPI Black Spotted.  This is it over my Polish TBH Alice After Eight





I can't wait to do nail art with this!!
So glad Santa was able to do that for you! I look forward to seeing what you do with it, because it looks like such a fun polish to play with!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone!  Haven't been here in a while.  Just haven't been doing much with my nails lately but all the holiday nail art I've been seeing has had me really inspired so I threw a wintery manicure together.  I have been enjoying looking at all of your pictures of your beautiful polish.  I've been experiencing nail envy!!! LOL

Products Used:

Sally Hansen Double Duty Base/Top Coat

Julep - Lacey

Sally Hansen - White On

Julep - Mia

Sally Hansen Insta -Dri Anti-Chp Top Coat




Very cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Frida and Wet n Wild Hollywood Walk of Fame
I have Paloma but looking at this gorgeousness, I regret not getting all three!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *redraidergirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I have black nails (New York Color Black Lace Creme) with a gold glitter (SH Golden Rule) ombre  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That looks fantastic! Welcome!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another of my lovely surprise gifts from my ninja santas( @Christa W  and @DonnaD )

this is China Glaze Frostbite with some silver studs





forgive my rough cuticles and stray blue paint..i hurried through clean up and painting..and my cuticles are still being nursed back to life.
That is really an amazing blue - now I have to make sure I get it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are my Smaug inspired nails to see The Hobbit tomorrow.  I was going to do the dragon eye too but chose a more simple mani.

Sorry for sloppy clean up. Didn't see it until I just saw pic.

Base is Color Club Mod in Manhattan.  I stamped Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Coco a-go-go using Winstonia plate W101 for the scales.  I then sponged in Pure Ice Absolutely Marvelous for some depth.  In some places I painted the Absolutely Marvelous on to give further details.  Then I added Ozotic 517 holographic to a few spots to finish off the look.  I love it!  Ozotic 517 is a greenish gray holo and it's super linear.  I can't wait to see this in the sun.




This is such a wonderful mani, I've been eyeing it in the corner gallery for ages! Love it!


----------



## Monika1

Warning: VNL below for those of you who that disturbs. I couldn't do much for a bit, so this was on for a while before I even took a pic. I'm hiding the index finger not because it broke, but because the polish chipped. I never top coated it. I was happier with this after I added a third coat, but this is when it was 2 coats - Zoya Sally. Of course, adding a third coat when it had already chipped (you probably know this game - fill in blank areas thickly and then try adding a coat to make it uniform without dragging the glob of thicker polish...) didn't do much for the look, so I didn't bother taking pics then. Problem is, shortly after that I sat in front of the TV with a nail file, and you know what happens then! Aww they were a nice length and now... they'll grow. I have them a bit rounded rather than flat to reduce breakage.


----------



## Monika1

And to continue with the update, here was an artwork inspiration and the mani with shorter nails:

La Vis - Henri Matisse:


----------



## MissPrissTiff




----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Love this!

I might have to find this color.


----------



## MissPrissTiff

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love this!

I might have to find this color. 




I love it too, it was so different from anything I had!


----------



## disconik

> Got my last Black Friday items in the mail today and I slapped one on my fingers immediately.Â  This is Polish TBH in Alice After Eight.Â  This is a holographic thermal polish that glows in the dark.Â  SAY WHAT!!Â  I think this is going to look amazing when my nails grow out.Â  As always her polishes are perfect formulas.Â  The shade on my nails is warm and the bottle is cold.Â  I will take more/better pictures some time.Â





> Feeling mauve-y today. This is SpaRitual in Home Body, one of my favs this season.


 I only COMPLETELY NEED both of these!!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Winter/snow/ice mani using Zoya Mosheen:


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Winter/snow/ice mani using Zoya Mosheen:





oooh...that is nice! Perfect for the weather out there! (At least here in OH)


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
oooh...that is nice! Perfect for the weather out there! (At least here in OH)

Yeah, it was inspired by all the snowfall we've had here in NY in the past day. It's been super fluffy and sparkly!


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI A True Romantic

Hope everyone's keeping warm in this weather!


----------



## Marj B

This isn't very good but is my first Christmas mani. I haven't put anything decorative on my right hand though, as that is my dominant hand. Maybe I'll just put the snow tips and snow falling! That is supposed to be a red bird in the tree on my middle finger...oh no! I walked right into that one didn't I?!  
This is not done with nail polish, it's acrylic craft paints and top coat.


----------



## NotTheMama

> This isn't very good but is my first Christmas mani. I haven't put anything decorative on my right hand though, as that is my dominant hand. Maybe I'll just put the snow tips and snow falling! That is supposed to be a red bird in the tree on my middle finger...oh no! I walked right into that one didn't I?! Â  This is not done with nail polish, it's acrylic craft paints and top coat.


 Wow, that is amazing! Great job, can you come do my nails like that?


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Here is a 'Penny for your Thoughts' by Eighty4.  I LOVE THIS POLISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pretty. Eighty4 is also having a sale on like all of her polishes, by the way. Yes I'm a total enabler!


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow, that is amazing! Great job, can you come do my nails like that?
I would love to do your nails like that! I think it would be so much easier, and fun, to do on somebody else! My nails are stubby because I cut them again but they are growing fast.I like it with no base color polish on too. I've got to come up with more


----------



## reepy

Zoya- Blaze


----------



## madeupMegan

L'Oreal The Mystic's Fortune

Not bad, but was sad the shimmer from the bottle didn't show up on my nails.


----------



## Dots

Revlon Parfumerie Wintermint. My nails smell awesome.


----------



## NotTheMama

Nothing. I tried twice today to do my nails and both times it was a damn disaster. The first time I tried wearing elf in Sea Escape. I didn't like the way the first coat went on, then I somehow stuck my hand on the bottle and while I was cleaning my hand up I smudged one of my fingers. So I gave up on that one &amp; into the swap box it goes. Then I tried Julep Kristy with Sally Hansen's snow globe over it and even with a quick dry top coat and two hours to dry I still had a huge gouge in not one, but two nails. Plus the Julep smelled weird, it's that apple like smell people mentioned. I don't like it, so into the swap box went that one, too. So now I've got two polishes to go into the circular swap, stained cuticles and bare nails. I give up for tonght and I will try this again tomorrow.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Two coats Nicka K Ripe Apple + China Glaze Twinkle Lights*


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nothing. I tried twice today to do my nails and both times it was a damn disaster. The first time I tried wearing elf in Sea Escape. I didn't like the way the first coat went on, then I somehow stuck my hand on the bottle and while I was cleaning my hand up I smudged one of my fingers. So I gave up on that one &amp; into the swap box it goes.

Then I tried Julep Kristy with Sally Hansen's snow globe over it and even with a quick dry top coat and two hours to dry I still had a huge gouge in not one, but two nails. Plus the Julep smelled weird, it's that apple like smell people mentioned. I don't like it, so into the swap box went that one, too.

So now I've got two polishes to go into the circular swap, stained cuticles and bare nails. I give up for tonght and I will try this again tomorrow.
Sounds like when I tried to do my nails in red! One disaster after another!


----------



## Marj B

Ooooh, that is beautiful! Love, love! I think I need to get a new bottle of red polish.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Two coats Nicka K Ripe Apple + China Glaze Twinkle Lights*


----------



## myzeri

I didn't get a chance to update, so I'll give you current and my last one.

Last one is Claire's Mood Changing in Shy/Flirty... or Flirty/Shy. Whichever you prefer.





And, what I'm wearing is COAT by Coastal Scents in Butter Pecan. I don't think they sell these anymore, honestly. But I do like the color, even if it took 3 coats to non-streakiness.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here is a better photo.
Faye is one of my top favorite nail polishes. I honestly have no clue why I don't wear it more often.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This is my first time wearing it.  I picked it up on a whim while I was in Ulta.  When I put it on I was like WOW really, that is stunning.  Which is odd for me because I am not a purple or gold person but this polish is gorg!!!
Gold normally looks horrible with my skin tone. But something about the purple helps tone it down or something. It's fantastic. In fact, I wore it all week 2 weeks ago. So pretty. And hardly any wear.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get a chance to update, so I'll give you current and my last one.

Last one is Claire's Mood Changing in Shy/Flirty... or Flirty/Shy. Whichever you prefer.




I am curious about this one.  Since it's mood changing does the "mood" depend on body temp?  If so then it's somewhat a thermal polish?  I asked the Claire's girl one day if they had anything like this and she said the only thing they had was the UV ones and the one they had on clearance was not appealing to me but if they had this I would have snatched it up.  It's so pretty.  Is it older?


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am curious about this one.  Since it's mood changing does the "mood" depend on body temp?  If so then it's somewhat a thermal polish?  I asked the Claire's girl one day if they had anything like this and she said the only thing they had was the UV ones and the one they had on clearance was not appealing to me but if they had this I would have snatched it up.  It's so pretty.  Is it older?
Yeah, it's older. I've been working my way (slowly) through every polish I own. It is a thermal polish, to be honest. Cold is the darker blue, warm is the lighter blue. I have this one, a sparkly light blue that I can't remember what other color it changes, and a lime/forest green combo. I wish I could have gotten more, I got them on clearance for something less than a dollar, I think. The wear time on them is ridiculously low, though. I feel like they chip a lot.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, it's older. I've been working my way (slowly) through every polish I own. It is a thermal polish, to be honest. Cold is the darker blue, warm is the lighter blue. I have this one, a sparkly light blue that I can't remember what other color it changes, and a lime/forest green combo. I wish I could have gotten more, I got them on clearance for something less than a dollar, I think. The wear time on them is ridiculously low, though. I feel like they chip a lot.
Wow!  Great deal.  I love how this one looks.  I am searching for non glittery thermal polishes to collect.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, it's older. I've been working my way (slowly) through every polish I own. It is a thermal polish, to be honest. Cold is the darker blue, warm is the lighter blue. I have this one, a sparkly light blue that I can't remember what other color it changes, and a lime/forest green combo. I wish I could have gotten more, I got them on clearance for something less than a dollar, I think. The wear time on them is ridiculously low, though. I feel like they chip a lot.
Wow!  Great deal.  I love how this one looks.  I am searching for non glittery thermal polishes to collect. 


Maybe Dance Legend?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Maybe Dance Legend?
Yeah that's right they have regular ones too.  Derp!  I have the UV one and I love it but I forgot they had the Thermo Trio ones.  I definitely have to check those out.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm gonna have to do my nails again...2 nails had the polish peel off when I was just doing normal tasks at work, so I then decided to just peel the rest of the polish off as well. I think it's because I used the Sally Hansen Hard As Wraps because the same thing happened the last time I used it as a base coat. So now I have bare nails. Ugh. They were so pretty and took so long to do since I had to use like 4 coats!!


----------



## FrostKitty

Just switched over from Pretty Serious Hell On Wheels 





To Julep's Marion with Zoya's Mosheen


----------



## acostakk

Nailtini Bloody Mary and Millionaire


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here is a better photo.
It's this great combination of copper and pink and I love both! Every time I see this I think of Zoya Tinsley. Does anyone have both? Hmm, maybe I'll have a quick look on that interweb thing.


----------



## Monika1

Every time I see this it looks different in a new beautiful way. I'm looking forward to getting it this Christmas - it's in my order with the 12 polish bonus! Sooo excited about that.

Whups! This was in response to @reepy's Zoya Blaze pic...   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Nailtini Bloody Mary and Millionaire
I admire how that red is so beautifully perfectly glossy!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This isn't very good but is my first Christmas mani. I haven't put anything decorative on my right hand though, as that is my dominant hand. Maybe I'll just put the snow tips and snow falling! That is supposed to be a red bird in the tree on my middle finger...oh no! I walked right into that one didn't I?!  
This is not done with nail polish, it's acrylic craft paints and top coat.



Amazing! I am so impressed. I really like it and the trees are so pretty! The combination is so cute and precise! I'm curious about the acrylic paint for nail art. I've never tried it. How does it compare to using nail polish? Why do one versus the other? Is it any easier to get fine lines and control with acrylic versus polish? What is your experience with it?


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here is a better photo.
It's this great combination of copper and pink and I love both! Every time I see this I think of Zoya Tinsley. Does anyone have both? Hmm, maybe I'll have a quick look on that interweb thing.






I have both. Faye is definitely more rosy purple. Tinsley is coral-ish. They are both gorgeous must-haves, in my opinion.


----------



## sleepykat

This is my first thermal polish. Dance Legend Termo #182, two coats with Poshe top coat:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first thermal polish. Dance Legend Termo #182, two coats with Poshe top coat:








This is the one I have been lemming for.  It's so pretty!!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first thermal polish. Dance Legend Termo #182, two coats with Poshe top coat:








This is the one I have been lemming for.  It's so pretty!!!! 


Thank you! I'm quite in love with it. Even my brother was impressed (he loves science, though). It was part of my Llarowe splurge on Cyber Monday. The change is very strong and fast. It dries to a wax finish, so it will only be glossy with top coat. I love that your nails don't have to be very long for it to show the French tip effect. It is thick, so if you're good at applying evenly you could get away with one coat. I got a couple others from Dance Legend that are without glitter, one that's two colors and one that's three.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you! I'm quite in love with it. Even my brother was impressed (he loves science, though). It was part of my Llarowe splurge on Cyber Monday. The change is very strong and fast. It dries to a wax finish, so it will only be glossy with top coat. I love that your nails don't have to be very long for it to show the French tip effect. It is thick, so if you're good at applying evenly you could get away with one coat. I got a couple others from Dance Legend that are without glitter, one that's two colors and one that's three.
I love the UV one I have.  Despite the strong smell I thought the formula was amazing.  I HAVE to buy this one after Christmas


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  Thank you! I'm quite in love with it. Even my brother was impressed (he loves science, though). It was part of my Llarowe splurge on Cyber Monday. The change is very strong and fast. It dries to a wax finish, so it will only be glossy with top coat. I love that your nails don't have to be very long for it to show the French tip effect. It is thick, so if you're good at applying evenly you could get away with one coat. I got a couple others from Dance Legend that are without glitter, one that's two colors and one that's three.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the UV one I have.Â  Despite the strong smell I thought the formula was amazing.Â  I HAVE to buy this one after Christmas
Click to expand...

 Yes, the smell is horrible, like industrial solvent. Totally worth it for me.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Amazing! I am so impressed. I really like it and the trees are so pretty! The combination is so cute and precise! I'm curious about the acrylic paint for nail art. I've never tried it. How does it compare to using nail polish? Why do one versus the other? Is it any easier to get fine lines and control with acrylic versus polish? What is your experience with it?
The acrylic craft paint is so much easier to work with. I put on a good base coat and keep a wet paper towel and a little container of water beside me. If I make any bad mistakes I can just wipe them off with the wet paper towel. It's easier to clean the brushes, easier to thin if needed, the paint only needs one coat.Yes. so much easier to get fine lines and control of the brush. It doesn't hurt or stain your nails and it comes right off, I put several coats of my topcoat on it. Dishes, shower,&amp; shampoo and it is still  the same. If you want easy french tips of any color, it's so easy with  paint, especially the white! Try it, you'll have fun.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you! I'm quite in love with it. Even my brother was impressed (he loves science, though). It was part of my Llarowe splurge on Cyber Monday. The change is very strong and fast. It dries to a wax finish, so it will only be glossy with top coat. I love that your nails don't have to be very long for it to show the French tip effect. It is thick, so if you're good at applying evenly you could get away with one coat. I got a couple others from Dance Legend that are without glitter, one that's two colors and one that's three.
I really love the French tip effect and the colour combination on this one. Beautiful! Now what to do about the smell!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The acrylic craft paint is so much easier to work with. I put on a good base coat and keep a wet paper towel and a little container of water beside me. If I make any bad mistakes I can just wipe them off with the wet paper towel. It's easier to clean the brushes, easier to thin if needed, the paint only needs one coat.Yes. so much easier to get fine lines and control of the brush. It doesn't hurt or stain your nails and it comes right off, I put several coats of my topcoat on it. Dishes, shower,&amp; shampoo and it is still  the same. If you want easy french tips of any color, it's so easy with  paint, especially the white! Try it, you'll have fun.
Thanks so much for the info Marj B! I've been talking about 'thinking about' acrylic paint lately, so maybe someone's picked up the hint and I'll get a few for Christmas! Then again, maybe I'll need to be a bit more explicit...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or I can wait for post-Christmas sales. It sounds like it might be worth trying, though it's more stuff.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have both. Faye is definitely more rosy purple. Tinsley is coral-ish. They are both gorgeous must-haves, in my opinion.
Thanks! for the comparison. I have Tinsley but have yet to wear it for a whole mani (it's just been 'a smaller part' of a mani) as I've been slowly finishing the mani marathon and didn't come up with an idea for Tinsley. I look forward to trying it. I think I'll partly decide on Faye based on how I like wearing Tinsley alone, even if they are fairly different, as that coppery effect is similar.


----------



## MandyLeigh

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No more squid eyeballs but I have come to the realization that I have no life.  Or rather, I spend too much of it doing my nails but I'll have my nail tech certification in less than 3 weeks and after that my nails will be wrecked all the time so I can make other people's nails all pretty.  Maybe I can just add a gel top coat...I don't think I could emotionally survive with jacked up nails.

This is Loreal Hudson Sunset (dark) and Just Before Sunrise with some teeny caviar beads.  I didn't realize I'd picked up an extra bead of the bottom of my middle finger.  How annoying is it to give yourself a near perfect mani only to see a screw up in the picture!  That'll teach me not to look at it from all angles.  This feels very  fall to me.





It looks beautiful. I know I darn well could not get those tiny beads in a line let alone in the pattern on your ring finger.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *MandyLeigh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It looks beautiful. I know I darn well could not get those tiny beads in a line let alone in the pattern on your ring finger.
That's where my magnifying lamp comes in super handy.  If I had to do that with normal vision, believe me, there is no way I'd be able to even pick them up!


----------



## Christa W

This is Nerd Lacquer Gotterdammerung over one coat of Essie No More Film.  I won a bunch of polishes on LLarowe's Santa Bring Me a Discontinued Polish contest.  I love them all so much and was having a hard time decided which one to try first.  This is amazing.  It's described as "is a deep twilight blue-purple duochrome with royal, violet, periwinkle, and plum glitter.".  Of course my pics don't do it justice.  I hope to take some pics in the daylight tomorrow.





I added a top coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I filmed it to try and do it justice but it's still not showing just how purple it gets.  I am seriously in love with this.  I had no idea it would be so breathtaking.


----------



## Jessismith

Sally Hansen - Save the Date Layered over OPI In the Cable Carpool Lane.


----------



## Nic1986

Duck Dynasty Redneck Tree Stand (the brown splatter). I wish my phone would post pictures, its AWESOME. I love it! Now I need the other colors!


----------



## Sumayyah

Sorry for the blurry pic!  I used Butter London top coat and base coat and then I used the black polish and the studs from the Demi Lovato for The New Black kit (I think it is called Shattered...).  This was much easier to do then I thought it was and with two coats of top coat the studs seem to be really well attached.


----------



## sldb

Starrily Bzz Bzz over Ciate Cream Soda


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Starrily Bzz Bzz over Ciate Cream Soda

Love it!

My current mani, after having NOTHING on my nails for over a full day which is pretty much unheard of for me:





It's OPI Liquid Sand Can't Let Go topped with Zoya Pixie Dust Stevie. I like the dusty purple look it has.


----------



## jessrose18

julep celia and shoshanna


----------



## madeupMegan

Zoya Giovanna. Love!


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep celia and shoshanna




Woah! That's beautiful! I love greens soo much. I might have to pick up both of those polishes!


----------



## GlitzGlam

Today they decided that there will be no power for like half the day so i said why not do my nails since i have no done them in a while....

And i found this unique green in my nail collection and i thought why not this color. So i done my nails very simple...but power was not yet back so i too a white nail polish and started making small decorations on my nails and since we are all in the Christmas spirit i started drawing Snowflakes....and a Christmas tree on my pinky that kinda gos smudges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









I hope they are not that bad...i kinda like them Honestly.

And ow i used a Nail polish called Gabrini and the nail art design from la colors in white


----------



## Marj B

Very cute! Christmas nails are fun!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today they decided that there will be no power for like half the day so i said why not do my nails since i have no done them in a while....

And i found this unique green in my nail collection and i thought why not this color. So i done my nails very simple...but power was not yet back so i too a white nail polish and started making small decorations on my nails and since we are all in the Christmas spirit i started drawing Snowflakes....and a Christmas tree on my pinky that kinda gos smudges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









I hope they are not that bad...i kinda like them Honestly.

And ow i used a Nail polish called Gabrini and the nail art design from la colors in white


----------



## Sunflowercake

I am wearing the Black Friday candy cane sephora nail strips. Please don't pay attention to how short my nails are (;


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am wearing the Black Friday candy cane sephora nail strips. Please don't pay attention to how short my nails are (;



I would rock those every day if I could.  How was the application of them?


----------



## Sunflowercake

@Christa W application went well. I am used to applying them on longer nails so it was a pain to file them down a bit but worked well. I am wearing a Sally Hansen clear coat over it because I do dishes daily and type a lot of e-mails throughout my work day. I will see how they hold. I hope they are good until SUnday and then I will apply the sweater ones.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W application went well. I am used to applying them on longer nails so it was a pain to file them down a bit but worked well. I am wearing a Sally Hansen clear coat over it because I do dishes daily and type a lot of e-mails throughout my work day. I will see how they hold. I hope they are good until SUnday and then I will apply the sweater ones.
I prefer the application of water decals over full wraps because the only time I ever applied the regular ones I had a nightmare of a time.  However, this is so neat looking I might have to try them.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I prefer the application of water decals over full wraps because the only time I ever applied the regular ones I had a nightmare of a time.  However, this is so neat looking I might have to try them.
I prefer the water slide ones too.I've gone through a lot of them. I have some really cute regular sticky ones and I just can't get them to lay smooth and look nice.....yes, it's a nightmare for me also!  I wish I could put them on.


----------



## Sunflowercake

@Christa W and @Marj B I don;t know water decals, will have to look that up. I like the sally hansen decals, they work well for me. I like most of the Sephora ones as well. The application takes me about 10 minutes. I start in the middle closest to the cuticles and try to leave a little gap to the cuticles, that always worked best for me. I usually just use my finger to smoothen them outstarting in the middle and then toward the sides. I use one of the mini nail files like they come in the sally hansen packets to smoothen the ends. Others are to agressive on the decal. For me, the ends just rip off really easy once I smoothen them over thtip of the nails. For the pictures I didnt use the mini file yet.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W and @Marj B I don;t know water decals, will have to look that up. I like the sally hansen decals, they work well for me. I like most of the Sephora ones as well. The application takes me about 10 minutes. I start in the middle closest to the cuticles and try to leave a little gap to the cuticles, that always worked best for me. I usually just use my finger to smoothen them outstarting in the middle and then toward the sides. I use one of the mini nail files like they come in the sally hansen packets to smoothen the ends. Others are to agressive on the decal. For me, the ends just rip off really easy once I smoothen them over thtip of the nails. For the pictures I didnt use the mini file yet.  
Thank you for your detailed information.  It is greatly appreciated.  I think I might have to give the Sally ones another try as the one I used was super glittery and just a mess.  I see them discounted at Bealls Outlet all the time, maybe I will pick some up.  Your application is outstanding and I really do love the candy cane look!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Deck the nails with pixie dust...Christmas gradient!



Zoya tomoko, Zoya Chyna, Zoya Chita


----------



## AgathaLaupin

I've been missing this thread! Hopefully over my winter break I'll have some time to go through some of the pages I've missed, I love the wintry nails I've seen!

Right now I have China Glaze Frostbite with SH Insta-Dri Silver Sweep for stamping and SOPI Flurry Up for some sparkle.


----------



## Christa W

This is my take on sweater nails with textured polish. Zoya Sunshine with Winstonia W120 plate using Milani White on the Spot for the pointer and middle then I switched to Sinful Colors Snow Me White for the other two.  The White on the Spot was getting a little gummy and didn't scrape well.  I am not happy with this at all.  I should have been more careful with my lining up the stamping but after I switched polishes I was more concerned about seeing if the polish would be more clear than if the design lined up.  I plan on taking it off soon.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W and @Marj B I don;t know water decals, will have to look that up. I like the sally hansen decals, they work well for me. I like most of the Sephora ones as well. The application takes me about 10 minutes. I start in the middle closest to the cuticles and try to leave a little gap to the cuticles, that always worked best for me. I usually just use my finger to smoothen them outstarting in the middle and then toward the sides. I use one of the mini nail files like they come in the sally hansen packets to smoothen the ends. Others are to agressive on the decal. For me, the ends just rip off really easy once I smoothen them over thtip of the nails. For the pictures I didnt use the mini file yet.  
I have some stuck away. I'll try again and do it as you say. I hope it works! I have some that I don't like much that I use when I want to try again. I got a bunch of both kinds on ebay.Thanks!


----------



## Sunflowercake

I am loving everyones Holiday nails!!


----------



## KateR

Mixed white, green, red and gold christmas nails


----------



## NotTheMama

Butter London Knackered. Got this from the best SS for nails [@]alterkate[/@]. This is such an awesome polish, even better than I thought it would be. I can't stop staring at my nails. It's my first Butter London, hopefully it won't be my last!!


----------



## Christa W

As my obsession collection grows, I find myself going to the textured, thermal, gitd, glitter bombs, and stamping all the time.  Some days I just want a simple polish to wear and today I have just that.  This is Cult Nails Let Me Fly from my good friend Donna D.  I love it.  It's the perfect shade.  I had a bit of trouble with application at first, the formula is a tad thin and the brush is long so I had pooling at my cuticles.  I have a hard time grasping the large round bottle tops too but other than that it was great.  I used 2 coats.  I probably could have gone with 3. I also used 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.





LLarowe had a sale on this brand yesterday and if I would have had any money I might have bought a few more.

Pics really don't show how much sparkle they have


----------



## Sunflowercake

@KateR that is beautiful! I have to stamp again! @Christa W it's a collection not obsession. you are right about that.


----------



## KateR

Thanks! I'm obsessed with stamping lately. For some reason I feel like I have to buy every nail stamping plate I can find. I need to tone it down!


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing the same Christmas mani, I did indeed get my right hand painted and it wasn't nearly as difficult as I thought it would be! I thought it would be pretty to put Vanessa overall. Well, what I got on really makes it look pretty because it is a very fine sparkle that picks up all the colors.The snowman't black top hat shines blue! Problem though...the brush is no good! It is extremely soft and all splayed out. I emailed Julep about this and I am hoping that they at least, send me a replacement lid and brush.
 

I've been wearing this on the left hand for about a week! I really like the NutraNail fast dry top coat. I can put a new coat on every day. I'm an SV gal but mostly because it drys the polish under it. I want to try the Sally Hansen one too, but for now, it's the Nutra Nail one.It's cheap and very effective.

I love seeing all of the Christmas manis. I saw a cute online tute for santa hat nail art. Cute and easy!


----------



## rachelshine

Holy bananas y'all are a talented bunch!! Here's my uber boring holo mani with square hues silver polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





the clawwwww! it's so sparkly though


----------



## jessrose18

julep brenda &amp; aviva


----------



## OiiO

Nicka K Ripe Apple from December Ipsy bag.


----------



## Marj B

Ooooooh, that is oh so pretty! Love the sparkle and the snowflakes look so nice! Love, love this.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep brenda &amp; aviva


----------



## Marj B

That is a gorgeous red! Your nails are beautiful!  I must get a new bottle of red polish...what I have is icky!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nicka K Ripe Apple from December Ipsy bag.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Havent painted my nails in a couple of weeks...they were just getting so peely and thin. But today I let one of my residents at work help me with a silver gradient using kiss polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Didn't turn out perfect, but she had fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Havent painted my nails in a couple of weeks...they were just getting so peely and thin. But today I let one of my residents at work help me with a silver gradient using kiss polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Didn't turn out perfect, but she had fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fun! I think it looks good. Funny, my nails get thin and peely if I don't paint them. Maybe because if I keep them painted I don't pick at them and I remember to moisturize my hands and use cuticle oil.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Havent painted my nails in a couple of weeks...they were just getting so peely and thin. But today I let one of my residents at work help me with a silver gradient using kiss polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Didn't turn out perfect, but she had fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fun! I think it looks good. Funny, my nails get thin and peely if I don't paint them. Maybe because if I keep them painted I don't pick at them and I remember to moisturize my hands and use cuticle oil.

That's funny. I'm the opposite...I think part of it is because, when my nails are painted, once they start to chip badly I catch myself trying to peel off the polish...bah! I am pretty good about moisturization either way because my job makes it a necessity!

I think I need some new vitamins, and to use my nail strengtheners religiously...I've never been able to grow my nails very long because they break so easily...I don't want them super long but I'd like them to be a bit more than nubs!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Havent painted my nails in a couple of weeks...they were just getting so peely and thin. But today I let one of my residents at work help me with a silver gradient using kiss polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Didn't turn out perfect, but she had fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Fun! I think it looks good. Funny, my nails get thin and peely if I don't paint them. Maybe because if I keep them painted I don't pick at them and I remember to moisturize my hands and use cuticle oil.

That's funny. I'm the opposite...I think part of it is because, when my nails are painted, once they start to chip badly I catch myself trying to peel off the polish...bah! I am pretty good about moisturization either way because my job makes it a necessity!

I think I need some new vitamins, and to use my nail strengtheners religiously...I've never been able to grow my nails very long because they break so easily...I don't want them super long but I'd like them to be a bit more than nubs!

My aunt started taking biotin for her thinning hair, and it's done wonders for her nails. (I don't know anything about it, but I did see the change in her nails and her hair.)


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rachelshine

@OiiO it's a great red! I normally don't like reds, but this ones vampy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marj B

Nice! She did a good job!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Havent painted my nails in a couple of weeks...they were just getting so peely and thin. But today I let one of my residents at work help me with a silver gradient using kiss polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Didn't turn out perfect, but she had fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nicka K Ripe Apple from December Ipsy bag.






Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy bananas y'all are a talented bunch!! Here's my uber boring holo mani with square hues silver polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 





the clawwwww! it's so sparkly though


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As my obsession collection grows, I find myself going to the textured, thermal, gitd, glitter bombs, and stamping all the time.  Some days I just want a simple polish to wear and today I have just that.  This is Cult Nails Let Me Fly from my good friend Donna D.  I love it.  It's the perfect shade.  I had a bit of trouble with application at first, the formula is a tad thin and the brush is long so I had pooling at my cuticles.  I have a hard time grasping the large round bottle tops too but other than that it was great.  I used 2 coats.  I probably could have gone with 3. I also used 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.





LLarowe had a sale on this brand yesterday and if I would have had any money I might have bought a few more.

Pics really don't show how much sparkle they have


Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Butter London Knackered. Got this from the best SS for nails @alterkate.

This is such an awesome polish, even better than I thought it would be. I can't stop staring at my nails. It's my first Butter London, hopefully it won't be my last!!

These are all so beautiful; I'm seeing a bit of a holiday winter trend here with the reds, blues, and gorgeous sparkles. As I look at these I dream of nail polishes under the tree! Are the healthier than sugarplums? We'll imagine so!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been missing this thread! Hopefully over my winter break I'll have some time to go through some of the pages I've missed, I love the wintry nails I've seen!

Right now I have China Glaze Frostbite with SH Insta-Dri Silver Sweep for stamping and SOPI Flurry Up for some sparkle.






Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my take on sweater nails with textured polish. Zoya Sunshine with Winstonia W120 plate using Milani White on the Spot for the pointer and middle then I switched to Sinful Colors Snow Me White for the other two.  The White on the Spot was getting a little gummy and didn't scrape well.  I am not happy with this at all.  I should have been more careful with my lining up the stamping but after I switched polishes I was more concerned about seeing if the polish would be more clear than if the design lined up.  I plan on taking it off soon.






Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep brenda &amp; aviva











I love ---all--- of these snowflakes! They are so gorgeouss! and that Winstona plate is phenomenal @Christa W! I totally feel the sweater and have to find me some of these spectacular snowflake stamps!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Havent painted my nails in a couple of weeks...they were just getting so peely and thin. But today I let one of my residents at work help me with a silver gradient using kiss polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Didn't turn out perfect, but she had fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think she did great!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Deck the nails with pixie dust...Christmas gradient!





Zoya tomoko, Zoya Chyna, Zoya Chita
What a fantastic gradient! I'm really looking forward to my Tomoko this Christmas!

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mixed white, green, red and gold christmas nails





These Christmas nails are so cute! Were they plates or did you actually do them by hand? Either way, love them!


----------



## Monika1

Here my recent slightly less obvious Holiday nail rendition:



      



I used two images on the Pueen26 plate, and used Bondi Top of the Rock, Fool's; Jenna Hipp Flair Your Affair; Konad Gold Black, White; and Nubar Holographic Glitter and Sour Candy.


----------



## reepy

Xmas mani with julep Ellen, Bunny and Esmeralda.


----------



## KateR

Thanks! Glad you like them. They were plates with a bit of dotting added for the red holly berries.


----------



## latinafeminista

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Xmas mani with julep Ellen, Bunny and Esmeralda.




love this mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! Glad you like them. They were plates with a bit of dotting added for the red holly berries.
Whose plates are they? They're really cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Xmas mani with julep Ellen, Bunny and Esmeralda.





Nice! I really like the cool red.


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI Looks Like Rain, Dear

Love this! So festive and sparkly! Can't stop admiring my nails!


----------



## reepy

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Nice! I really like the cool red.
Thanks!  Ellen is by far my favorite red.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Hard Candy Sweet Tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is another I did with my  residents at work! (I painted theirs too, of course). Since I got a new position at my job, I get to have two "Spa Nights" a week and pamper them. We've been having a lot of fun! @lovepink sent us a box of goodies to use and this one was in there. We've been having a lot of fun with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hard Candy Sweet Tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is another I did with my  residents at work! (I painted theirs too, of course). Since I got a new position at my job, I get to have two "Spa Nights" a week and pamper them. We've been having a lot of fun! @lovepink sent us a box of goodies to use and this one was in there. We've been having a lot of fun with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That looks great!  Glad you and the residents are able to enjoy!  Also loved the gradient manicure you posted earlier!  Whoever painted your nails did a way better job with that gradient than I ever did! Lol


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hard Candy Sweet Tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is another I did with my  residents at work! (I painted theirs too, of course). Since I got a new position at my job, I get to have two "Spa Nights" a week and pamper them. We've been having a lot of fun! @lovepink sent us a box of goodies to use and this one was in there. We've been having a lot of fun with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That looks great!  Glad you and the residents are able to enjoy!  Also loved the gradient manicure you posted earlier!  Whoever painted your nails did a way better job with that gradient than I ever did! Lol

haha, thanks! The funny thing is that I did the gradient on her, too, before she did mine...and she totally did a better job than I did, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hard Candy Sweet Tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is another I did with my  residents at work! (I painted theirs too, of course). Since I got a new position at my job, I get to have two "Spa Nights" a week and pamper them. We've been having a lot of fun! @lovepink sent us a box of goodies to use and this one was in there. We've been having a lot of fun with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That is so great! Keep it up and let us know if you're ever pressed for inspiration on activities! Creative artistic endeavours are so important for good health, especially for people who really need an outlet! It's really wonderful that you're doing that! This one really reminds me of Easter, but who doesn't mind a reminder of spring in the middle of freezing rain?!


----------



## Monika1

It looks like I wasn't the only one around here who made use of the recent Cult Nails sales. Once I figured out which was which, I went for the original "Cult" and got Party Time, among others. Here it is:

First with one coat, where you can certainly see some vnl, plus; it needs two:





And then with two coats:





I'm really happy with it! It almost seems in the photo that there are still areas without full opacity, but it's a trick of shadows I think (I didn't do a perfect job), and it looks absolutely perfect to my eyes. It's a bit darker than this - flash really brightened it here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hard Candy Sweet Tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is another I did with my  residents at work! (I painted theirs too, of course). Since I got a new position at my job, I get to have two "Spa Nights" a week and pamper them. We've been having a lot of fun! @lovepink sent us a box of goodies to use and this one was in there. We've been having a lot of fun with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




That is so great! Keep it up and let us know if you're ever pressed for inspiration on activities! Creative artistic endeavours are so important for good health, especially for people who really need an outlet! It's really wonderful that you're doing that! This one really reminds me of Easter, but who doesn't mind a reminder of spring in the middle of freezing rain?!

haha, THanks! I've been letting them choose what colors we use (and what scents, lotions, etc)...they get so excited and the girls have been going nuts for anything glittery!

I can always use inspiration both when it comes to spa night type things, and also arts and crafts in general! So if you see or think of any cute ideas, please feel free to send them my way!


----------



## sldb

Opi Silent Stars Go By


----------



## wrkreads

My Christmas nails, inspired by the glittery red and grey balls on my tree.

Base is 2 coats of Sally Hansen White On, followed by 1 coat of Joe Fresh in Frost. Frost is a beautiful, slightly off-white ivory with subtle shimmer. It is very sheer, so it looks best over a white base. Dots are Sinful Colors in Sugar Sugar and Revlon Star Attraction in Starry Eyed.


----------



## sldb

> My Christmas nails, inspired by the glittery red and grey balls on my tree. Base is 2 coats of Sally Hansen White On, followed by 1 coat of Joe Fresh in Frost. Frost is a beautiful, slightly off-white ivory with subtle shimmer. It is very sheer, so it looks best over a white base. Dots are Sinful Colors in Sugar Sugar and Revlon Star Attraction in Starry Eyed.


 Very pretty!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

One of my Scratch wrap sets from this month - little reindeer:





no flash





flash

I also really wanted to post this Christmas franken I'm not wearing anymore but didn't have time to post when I was (sorry to cheat!):



Spoiler









I want to know if other people have tips for the Scratch wraps. This is the 2nd set I've used and the wear is horrible for me. Like less than 24 hours. I've tried SV, SH red bottle, and Cult Nails topcoats, and no basecoat/basecoat and the wear seems the same no matter the experimental combo. @meaganola you are the person I can think of that has posted Scratch pics before, let me know if you have any tips please!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my Scratch wrap sets from this month - little reindeer:





no flash





flash

I also really wanted to post this Christmas franken I'm not wearing anymore but didn't have time to post when I was (sorry to cheat!):



Spoiler









I want to know if other people have tips for the Scratch wraps. This is the 2nd set I've used and the wear is horrible for me. Like less than 24 hours. I've tried SV, SH red bottle, and Cult Nails topcoats, and no basecoat/basecoat and the wear seems the same no matter the experimental combo. @meaganola you are the person I can think of that has posted Scratch pics before, let me know if you have any tips please!  
I haven't used the Scratch wraps. But with the other wraps I've worn, it worked best for me if I used no basecoat, no topcoat. Also, instead of filing off the excess as they usually recommend, I smooth it over my free edge so that it's as if I've wrapped my tips and then cut off the excess with my cuticle nippers.


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my Scratch wrap sets from this month - little reindeer:





no flash





flash

I also really wanted to post this Christmas franken I'm not wearing anymore but didn't have time to post when I was (sorry to cheat!):



Spoiler









I want to know if other people have tips for the Scratch wraps. This is the 2nd set I've used and the wear is horrible for me. Like less than 24 hours. I've tried SV, SH red bottle, and Cult Nails topcoats, and no basecoat/basecoat and the wear seems the same no matter the experimental combo. @meaganola you are the person I can think of that has posted Scratch pics before, let me know if you have any tips please!  
I have no idea what to suggest!  I have really good wear with these -- like a week.  Well, okay, I took the Total Flake wraps off after a few days because I lost a chunk at the base of one nail that would have been camouflaged with a little framing with nail polish, but I wasn't really digging the wrap/polish combo I had to begin with (I didn't even take a picture of them.  I like the pattern, but I didn't like how I worked with it), so I decided to just cut my losses with that one.  I always go with no base coat with these, and I had been using SV and switched to SH red a couple of weeks ago to see whether there was a different with tip shrink (so far, yep, SH red is my new go-to for wraps).  That's actually a big reason I decided that this sub was worth my money:  I can stretch these out for several manis, and each one will last several days, so even though this is $30 a month, the per-application cost is less than five bucks a pop (depending on how many individual nail strips I use at a time), and the cumulative wear time could very well be a solid month.  Maybe I'm just lucky.


----------



## DevinMcWhite

It's my birthday month and, of course, the holidays. So I've been wearing this festive nail color all month. It's Trixie by Zoya. I got the nail wraps in my December popsugar box and they make a great accent IMO. So, after my bday I've been wearing this Christmasy accent nail. I've also tried a navy blue accent nail and a gold metallic as well. I tend to wear loads if silver jewelry so it all goes well.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




It's my birthday month and, of course, the holidays. So I've been wearing this festive nail color all month. It's Trixie by Zoya. I got the nail wraps in my December popsugar box and they make a great accent IMO. So, after my bday I've been wearing this Christmasy accent nail. I've also tried a navy blue accent nail and a gold metallic as well. I tend to wear loads if silver jewelry so it all goes well.
Trixie looks really fantastic - it's such a great white silver.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Opi Silent Stars Go By
That looks really beautiful on you!


----------



## CaseyR

Up here in the Toronto area we had a massive ice storm that took out the power for much of today. So with that said, I figured I'd break out my nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Essence Colour &amp; Go.  It's a cheap brand that's only about $2 or $3 at Shoppers Drug Mart, but I do like this shade.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the pearl glitter effect it has, but I find it's a good subtle look on it's own, or a fun shade for an accent nail when I do the rest of them black.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like I wasn't the only one around here who made use of the recent Cult Nails sales. Once I figured out which was which, I went for the original "Cult" and got Party Time, among others. Here it is:

First with one coat, where you can certainly see some vnl, plus; it needs two:





And then with two coats:





I'm really happy with it! It almost seems in the photo that there are still areas without full opacity, but it's a trick of shadows I think (I didn't do a perfect job), and it looks absolutely perfect to my eyes. It's a bit darker than this - flash really brightened it here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Ooh, and I tried the fast dry top coat from Cult Nails, and I really like that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I haven't tried Poshe quick dry top coat, so I look forward to comparing them. Thoughts anyone?


----------



## sleepykat

> Up here in the Toronto area we had a massive ice storm that took out the power for much of today. So with that said, I figured I'd break out my nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  This is Essence Colour &amp; Go.Â  It's a cheap brand that's only about $2 or $3 at Shoppers Drug Mart, but I do like this shade.Â  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the pearl glitter effect it has, but I find it's a good subtle look on it's own, or a fun shade for an accent nail when I do the rest of them black.


 I have that one. It is hard to photograph, but gorgeous.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have that one. It is hard to photograph, but gorgeous.
Agreed!  I also like their Chic Reloaded one that has a bit of a chameleon dark purple-to-green effect.  Cool stuff!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Up here in the Toronto area we had a massive ice storm that took out the power for much of today. So with that said, I figured I'd break out my nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Essence Colour &amp; Go.  It's a cheap brand that's only about $2 or $3 at Shoppers Drug Mart, but I do like this shade.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the pearl glitter effect it has, but I find it's a good subtle look on it's own, or a fun shade for an accent nail when I do the rest of them black.





I had to look this up after seeing your photo and reading others' comments. Hmm, these Essence polishes are really something! Love this one for sure!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Up here in the Toronto area we had a massive ice storm that took out the power for much of today. So with that said, I figured I'd break out my nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Essence Colour &amp; Go.  It's a cheap brand that's only about $2 or $3 at Shoppers Drug Mart, but I do like this shade.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the pearl glitter effect it has, but I find it's a good subtle look on it's own, or a fun shade for an accent nail when I do the rest of them black.





I had to look this up after seeing your photo and reading others' comments. Hmm, these Essence polishes are really something! Love this one for sure!

The ones that have a contrasting shimmer to them are very interesting to look at. I bought mine at ULTA.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The ones that have a contrasting shimmer to them are very interesting to look at. I bought mine at ULTA.
Cool.  I'm not sure if we have ULTA up here yet.  I'll have to look them up and see.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I had to look this up after seeing your photo and reading others' comments. Hmm, these Essence polishes are really something! Love this one for sure!
Thanks!  Definitely worth checking out.  A friend of mine that worked for Shiseido actually recommended their products.  For the price, they seem pretty decent!


----------



## wrkreads

No Ulta here in Canada yet.

But the Essence is awesome. I have and love a couple of their polishes. My local Shoppers doesn't care many of the LE ones though, so I miss out on everything but the permanent collection.

@CaseyR - Have you tried the Kozmic Colours polishes from Dollarama? I highly recommend them. Awesome payoff for the price. They have a great formula and tons of colours.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No Ulta here in Canada yet.

But the Essence is awesome. I have and love a couple of their polishes. My local Shoppers doesn't care many of the LE ones though, so I miss out on everything but the permanent collection.

@CaseyR - Have you tried the Kozmic Colours polishes from Dollarama? I highly recommend them. Awesome payoff for the price. They have a great formula and tons of colours.
Yep!  I actually use their clear topcoat and the glitter ones often; can't beat the price lol  Below is a photo I posted a while back using Essence 'Let's Get Lost' as the base coat, and Kosmic Colours on top for the glitter effect,


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Oh! Christmas Tree





Base color is Sephora X Thrilling, trees and ornaments are various Zoya Pixie Dusts


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like I wasn't the only one around here who made use of the recent Cult Nails sales. Once I figured out which was which, I went for the original "Cult" and got Party Time, among others. Here it is:

First with one coat, where you can certainly see some vnl, plus; it needs two:





And then with two coats:





I'm really happy with it! It almost seems in the photo that there are still areas without full opacity, but it's a trick of shadows I think (I didn't do a perfect job), and it looks absolutely perfect to my eyes. It's a bit darker than this - flash really brightened it here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Absolutely LOVE this shade; looks awesome!  I'm also going to have to look up this brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Absolutely LOVE this shade; looks awesome!  I'm also going to have to look up this brand  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yup, I think it's definitely worth looking up! I love it so much; such a great blue! But watch out - it can be confusing on-line - Cult Nails is this brand. But  a big company that does a sub box and nail art kits (formerly with other brands of polish and tools on the market) came up with their own line of nail polishes, and they named it, guess what?, Cult Cosmetics! Talk about confusing.

So to be clear, I am truly enjoying Cult Nails' Party Time (and am excited to try the others I ordered from them!) but I can't at this point say anything for the other brand, as I've never tried them. If they're both good, that would be terrific - I love to hear others' input on brands, as it's always great to find new fantastic colours! In this case, I learned about Cult Nails right on the forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yup, I think it's definitely worth looking up! I love it so much; such a great blue! But watch out - it can be confusing on-line - Cult Nails is this brand. But  a big company that does a sub box and nail art kits (formerly with other brands of polish and tools on the market) came up with their own line of nail polishes, and they named it, guess what?, Cult Cosmetics! Talk about confusing.

So to be clear, I am truly enjoying Cult Nails' Party Time (and am excited to try the others I ordered from them!) but I can't at this point say anything for the other brand, as I've never tried them. If they're both good, that would be terrific - I love to hear others' input on brands, as it's always great to find new fantastic colours! In this case, I learned about Cult Nails right on the forum.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thanks for the clarification!  With my luck, I'd totally order the wrong one, and then be a bit confused (similar things have happened on a few occasions) hah


----------



## lissa1307

Keep forgetting to post but i wore butter london disco biscuit with hard candy celebrate sequins pretty much all last week. Complete with my DonnaD gloves of awetasticaltude


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Keep forgetting to post but i wore butter london disco biscuit with hard candy celebrate sequins pretty much all last week. Complete with my DonnaD gloves of awetasticaltude


Squeeeel!  I love this with that glitter!  I often pick up and put down the Hard Candy glitters thinking what would I do with this??? But you rocked this!


----------



## lissa1307

@Christa W hard candy is my favorite glitters.. In fact..i just had to use celebrate sequins again for my holiday mani I used sally hanson insta dri silver sweep with hc cs on top,then a little kleancolor metallic green and nailtini bloody mary..simple but oh some much sparkly goodness.lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Christa W hard candy is my favorite glitters..
In fact..i just had to use celebrate sequins again for my holiday mani
I used sally hanson insta dri silver sweep with hc cs on top,then a little kleancolor metallic green and nailtini bloody mary..simple but oh some much sparkly goodness.lol



Ahhhhh!  So sparkly!!!  This is a the perfect holiday manicure.  I love how different you have made the same polish look.  Do you work for Hard Candy because you are making me want to run out and buy it????


----------



## Nic1986

For anyone interested, I was in Walmart yesterday and picked up a set of 24 Hard Candy minis for $14.95. I found it on a rack with a bunch of other little holiday gifts ðŸ˜Š


----------



## KateR

The full nail of holly is Dashica Big SdP R, the single holly is Winstonia W120, and the presents were 2 separate images, one from Pueen (plate PUEEN21) and the other was Bundle monster BM-205. The tree on my thumb is made from Winstonia plate W111 and a random star.


----------



## KateR

@lissa1307  Love! So shiny and sparkly!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The full nail of holly is Dashica Big SdP R, the single holly is Winstonia W120, and the presents were 2 separate images, one from Pueen (plate PUEEN21) and the other was Bundle monster BM-205. The tree on my thumb is made from Winstonia plate W111 and a random star.
OMG I was wondering how you did that tree.  I love it.  I was looking at that plate the other day going "I wonder what I would ever do with this design" and BAM there it is!  How creative.


----------



## lissa1307

> Ahhhhh!Â  So sparkly!!!Â  This is a the perfect holiday manicure.Â  I love how different you have made the same polish look.Â  Do you work for Hard Candy because you are making me want to run out and buy it????


 The pic doesnt do it justice, its like a holo disco ball on my nails.lol...and i wish i worked for them, id love a job in makeup and nails.lol.


----------



## erinenvyy

I just threw on something quick and simple last night for my holiday nails.

Rimmel 60 seconds in Rapid Ruby layered with Nicole by OPI in Imagine If.

I used Seche Vite as a top coat so it's hard to get a good picture with all that gloss.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha, THanks! I've been letting them choose what colors we use (and what scents, lotions, etc)...they get so excited and the girls have been going nuts for anything glittery!

I can always use inspiration both when it comes to spa night type things, and also arts and crafts in general! So if you see or think of any cute ideas, please feel free to send them my way!
Hmm - for spa night, I suggest 1) a simple cucumber on the eye and maybe clay mask and practising/directing/teaching a bit of meditation &lt; a valuable skill for managing stress, etc.; 2) doing directed (you supervise and verbally direct the session so they know what to do) head/face massages in pairs - it raises body awareness and sensitivity to others - you could also do it with hand/arm massages or simple shoulder/back massages; 3) the super helpful Epsom salt foot bath, which helps them to absorb magnesium to reduce tension in muscles, etc., followed by pedicures - a really interesting thing to do is coordinate them, if they are able to sit on the floor, in a zig-zag formation to do each others' nails. Otherwise they could always do fingernails at the same time as the foot bath; and of course 4) every nail art tutorial that is out there!

For crafts *[i'm sure so many others here have really great ideas!]* but just a few little ideas are: 1) stringing beads on fishing line that can be tied at the ends to a clasp to make a bracelet; 2) crocheting - teaching and eventually making a small project - a multi-session project; 3) making friendship bracelets using embroidery thread and the repeated "number 4 knot"; 4) rolling beads out of tapered pieces of paper (using colourful old magazines is good for this) and using glue/paper machÃ© stuff to hold them, then letting the beads dry and making necklaces or other things (like keyfob/bookmark ornaments) out of them, possibly with some additional beads or accents - this is also good as it can span two or three sessions; 5) they could make their own tea by mixing herbs they like and sewing into tea bags (get green and black tea basics, and things like cinnamon, allspice, and optional health-based herbal remedy options like ginseng, etc., and optional edible essential oils if the tea will be used soon - read up to ensure the herbals you choose are mild and can easily be used in large quantities); and 6) folding gift boxes out of magazine paper to make colourful recycled gift wrapping, or folding the box out of firmer craft paper and decorating it by gluing/paper machÃ©ing on pieces from the magazines.

I hope others can add to the list!


----------



## Christa W

Since it's in the mid 80's here.  I decided to do a bit of an unconventional Christmas manicure.

On my thumb is Hit Polish Fern Gully, pointer is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls with one coat Hit Polish Invader Zim, middle is Essie DJ Play That Song (I picked this one up with 3 other polishes at Goodwill for 3.16), ring finger is also MBSW with a stamp decal of a palm tree from Winstonia plate W106 stamped first with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Coco a-go-go and the leaves are also Hit Polish Fern Gully.  I placed the decal on and then added the lights/ornaments with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening, Rapid Red and Blue By, lastly the pinky is Hit Polish in Blackened Amethyst.

Top pic is without flash, bottom is with.  I was really in the mood for a neon shade and this one worked well. I tried stamping sun glasses or more beachy items on the middle finger but didn't like it so I took them off and reapplied which is why it looks slightly uneven.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  haha, THanks! I've been letting them choose what colors we use (and what scents, lotions, etc)...they get so excited and the girls have been going nuts for anything glittery!

I can always use inspiration both when it comes to spa night type things, and also arts and crafts in general! So if you see or think of any cute ideas, please feel free to send them my way!
Hmm - for spa night, I suggest 1) a simple cucumber on the eye and maybe clay mask and practising/directing/teaching a bit of meditation &lt; a valuable skill for managing stress, etc.; 2) doing directed (you supervise and verbally direct the session so they know what to do) head/face massages in pairs - it raises body awareness and sensitivity to others - you could also do it with hand/arm massages or simple shoulder/back massages; 3) the super helpful Epsom salt foot bath, which helps them to absorb magnesium to reduce tension in muscles, etc., followed by pedicures - a really interesting thing to do is coordinate them, if they are able to sit on the floor, in a zig-zag formation to do each others' nails. Otherwise they could always do fingernails at the same time as the foot bath; and of course 4) every nail art tutorial that is out there!

For crafts *[i'm sure so many others here have really great ideas!]* but just a few little ideas are: 1) stringing beads on fishing line that can be tied at the ends to a clasp to make a bracelet; 2) crocheting - teaching and eventually making a small project - a multi-session project; 3) making friendship bracelets using embroidery thread and the repeated "number 4 knot"; 4) rolling beads out of tapered pieces of paper (using colourful old magazines is good for this) and using glue/paper machÃ© stuff to hold them, then letting the beads dry and making necklaces or other things (like keyfob/bookmark ornaments) out of them, possibly with some additional beads or accents - this is also good as it can span two or three sessions; 5) they could make their own tea by mixing herbs they like and sewing into tea bags (get green and black tea basics, and things like cinnamon, allspice, and optional health-based herbal remedy options like ginseng, etc., and optional edible essential oils if the tea will be used soon - read up to ensure the herbals you choose are mild and can easily be used in large quantities); and 6) folding gift boxes out of magazine paper to make colourful recycled gift wrapping, or folding the box out of firmer craft paper and decorating it by gluing/paper machÃ©ing on pieces from the magazines.

I hope others can add to the list!

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The majority of my residents are very severely disabled so they're limited on what they can do as far as direction, massages, nail art, etc. goes, so most activities we do hand over hand. Or I will show them where to put glue, paint, etc and some can do that.  It's a bit of a unique environment, as it's a children's home and many of them are completely physically disabled or have limited motor skills, etc. Of course, most craft ideas can be adapted to work with hands on assistance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

 There are a few who can help paint, etc with supervision and direction though! 

Friendship bracelets are a great idea, and I love the rolled beads idea, too! They would have a lot of fun with that!

I need to really hit up pinterest, because I have ideas for now, but with several crafts sessions a week and 2 spa nights a week, etc. I'm going to want new ideas! Thanks a lot for the help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld

So today, one of my girls decided she wanted to have glitter on top of a color. So I let her choose...she chose orange glitter on top of purple for her (whatever floats her boat...), and pink on silver for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It wasnt an offical spa night, but we had some time to kill. After this, I loaded her up with some hand cream.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Picture Polish 'Imperial'. 1 coat Orly Bonder, 3 coats Imperial, 1 coat Poshe.



My photo shows the polish to be bluer than it is. It is a little redder, but quite vibrant, almost bright. I love it! It dries to a satin finish. The closest pic I could find to the real color is this by the Swatchaholic blog:


----------



## jessrose18

ILNP Fresh Evergreen, ILNP Very Ornamental, Julep Shoshanna


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Picture Polish 'Imperial'. 1 coat Orly Bonder, 3 coats Imperial, 1 coat Poshe.



My photo shows the polish to be bluer than it is. It is a little redder, but quite vibrant, almost bright. I love it! It dries to a satin finish. The closest pic I could find to the real color is this by the Swatchaholic blog:



Very cool!  Atm all of my purple polishes are mostly metallic-looking.  This would definitely be a nice contrast for sure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KateR

@*jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just beautiful! Love it!


----------



## KateR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I was wondering how you did that tree.  I love it.  I was looking at that plate the other day going "I wonder what I would ever do with this design" and BAM there it is!  How creative.
Thanks! I was having a lot of fun playing with stamps. I tried to do a different christmas mani every day but I ran out of time this week. Too much to do when you're travelling for Christmas.


----------



## Jill1228

Deborah Lippmann "Good Girl Gone Bad" on the ring finger I topped it with DL's "Boom Boom Pow"


----------



## Christa W

Since it's Christmas Eve I decided to try and be a little bit more festive and yet I wanted to keep it simple.  I opted for Polish Me Silly (formally Lush Lacquer) in Mistletoe Madness.  I bought this polish on a whim because they had a great sale and I was actually looking for other thermals from this brand because of the swatches I saw on Chalkboard Nails.  It reminded me of the All Elf'd Up polish by KB Shimmer that was on my want this but hey this one is also thermal so I snatched it up at a great price.  On the web site it was recommended not to use a top coat or a base coat but I did anyway.  When it dried on it's own it was almost a satin finish but the glitters didn't smooth out.  It actually reminded me a lot of the frosting I use on my sugar cookies which when dried has the same finish.  It's pretty but not practical.  I used 2 coats of polish and 1 coat of my new go to top coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  The transition to cold isn't quite as strong in the pictures as it is in person but it's still a neat shift.  I think I like it most warm.


----------



## KateR

@Christa W Super cute! Very christmassy

@Jill1228Very elegant! Love it


----------



## Marj B

@jessrose18 That is absolutely gorgeous! Love, love it!!

@Christa W I love it..I WANT it!! So cool!

Everybody's nails look so great! I am wearing only my Nail Tek foundation at the moment. I bought a new red and it was an awful fail! A nail would get messed up ad I fix...then another on the other hand...I finally gave up and took it all off and went to bed.I think (know) I will try again later this evening when I am done in the kitchen. I think I'll try green since red seems a jinx to me!

I think that for activities for Yousoldtheworld (Michaela) probably have to be in the range of what an 18 month to 2, maybe 3 year old can do on their own. Make homemade clay that they can model things out of with assistance and it won't hurt if they taste it. Mixed media pictures are cool, they can draw a picture, doesn't matter what it is..can be just an initial of their name. Put glue on it and put yarn on the glue. Use a few colors of yarn and maybe buttons for the moon, sun,etc. Some of my guys did them and they were great! Paint part of the picture, use yarn and buttons to fill it out. Percussion group is a lot of fun for them, you can use maracas, bongos, etc. Or have them make their instruments out of boxes.....like oatmeal box drum. You don't want instruments that are too noisy, hee [email protected], am I correct on the skill level for most of your clients?

Everyone, have a wonderful Christmas Eve!


----------



## lissa1307

> Since it's Christmas Eve I decided to try and be a little bit more festive and yet I wanted to keep it simple.Â  I opted for Polish Me Silly (formally Lush Lacquer) in Mistletoe Madness.Â  I bought this polish on a whim because they had a great sale and I was actually looking for other thermals from this brand because of the swatches I saw on Chalkboard Nails.Â  It reminded me of the All Elf'd Up polish by KB Shimmer that was on my want this but hey this one is also thermal so I snatched it up at a great price.Â  On the web site it was recommended not to use a top coat or a base coat but I did anyway.Â  When it dried on it's own it was almost a satin finish but the glitters didn't smooth out.Â  It actually reminded me a lot of the frosting I use on my sugar cookies which when dried has the same finish.Â  It's pretty but not practical.Â  I used 2 coats of polish and 1 coat of my new go to top coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.Â  The transition to cold isn't quite as strong in the pictures as it is in person but it's still a neat shift.Â  I think I like it most warm.Â


 I need these, work is finally starting to pick up, i have a job scheduled for most of january already, so i need to get some thermals when im off this damned no buy,lol. what are your favorites @Christa W?


----------



## wrkreads

My Christmas balls got a huge gouge in the middle of one nail, so they had to come off. I wasn't feeling like more red, so I did a softer pink/purple with dark green nails. My lines weren't very crisp because I lazily grabbed masking tape off the counter instead of actually looking for striping tape, but I like to overall look.


----------



## acostakk

I brought no polish with me, so I'm raiding my moms stash. Sally Hansen Stunning Scarlet and a glitter from Icing.


----------



## DeSha

> ILNP Fresh Evergreen, ILNP Very Ornamental, Julep Shoshanna


 I love this mani, it is so festive. Great job!


----------



## DeSha

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nicka K Ripe Apple from December Ipsy bag.





Wow that applied so nicely! I tried it but it was very gloopy (is that even a word?) and just felt thick. I may give it another whirl. It is a warm and rich color. Look great on you!


----------



## lissa1307

Ok..so my mani today is a happy little "f-u" to everyone in my house,lol..and they dont even realize it..best part of doing my accent on that oh so special finger 





It's Sinful Colors Snow Me White,topped with Hard Candy Hip Hip Hooray, and some silver nail studs.


----------



## DeSha

Felt a little frosty so I decided to go with silver tones. One coat of Finger Paint's Easel Come, Easel Go followed by OPI's Selena Gomez Collection Stars At Night. Accent finger was just two coats of Finger Paints. Finished with NYC's GSC as top coat.





This manicure was Pre-Christmas and my first attempt at using striping tape. It came out okay (sorry for the blurred pic). The tap was a sheer hassle to work with. I gotta learn some tips/techniques on how to unravel, use, etc.


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok..so my mani today is a happy little "f-u" to everyone in my house,lol..and they dont even realize it..best part of doing my accent on that oh so special finger 





It's Sinful Colors Snow Me White,topped with Hard Candy Hip Hip Hooray, and some silver nail studs.




LOL... stealth snark!!  Is the Sinful Colors an easy white to work with?


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL... stealth snark!!  Is the Sinful Colors an easy white to work with?   
yep pulling out my inner witch today,lmao..yea its a pretty decent white, two coats to opaque..though the brush is a little..uh...not perfect,lol..but its a great white for $2 and it works well for stamping too.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yep pulling out my inner witch today,lmao..yea its a pretty decent white, two coats to opaque..though the brush is a little..uh...not perfect,lol..but its a great white for $2 and it works well for stamping too.
I love that white.  It's a little thin at first but after you get to using it like twice is gets nice and opaque and she's right it's awesome for stamping.  Considering my whites get used a lot I like having this as my go to white and I stocked up on back ups when it was on sale for .99

Love your mani today also Lissa!  I love what your inner witch created it's great.  You are going to end up making me buy every single Hard Candy polish I swear!!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow that applied so nicely! I tried it but it was very gloopy (is that even a word?) and just felt thick. I may give it another whirl. It is a warm and rich color. Look great on you!
Thank you! The formula didn't give me too much trouble, but the brush is so big, it always grabbed too much from the bottle so I had to tap it on the sides all the time.


----------



## Jessismith

Loved all the holiday manis!!! Here was my quickie Christmas jobbie. The length didn't make it to Christmas though. Broke one, back to nubbies.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! Christmas Tree





Base color is Sephora X Thrilling, trees and ornaments are various Zoya Pixie Dusts
That's so great! I'm so impressed with the people who had time to get a fantastic Christmas mani on with all the bustle of the holidays! Mine didn't quite make it to where I wanted it to be!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Felt a little frosty so I decided to go with silver tones. One coat of Finger Paint's Easel Come, Easel Go followed by OPI's Selena Gomez Collection Stars At Night. Accent finger was just two coats of Finger Paints. Finished with NYC's GSC as top coat.





This manicure was Pre-Christmas and my first attempt at using striping tape. It came out okay (sorry for the blurred pic). The tap was a sheer hassle to work with. I gotta learn some tips/techniques on how to unravel, use, etc. 




I've read that tweezers are helpful for maneuvering the striping tape.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok..so my mani today is a happy little "f-u" to everyone in my house,lol..and they dont even realize it..best part of doing my accent on that oh so special finger 





It's Sinful Colors Snow Me White,topped with Hard Candy Hip Hip Hooray, and some silver nail studs.




Sorry it's been frustrating out there, but the nails look great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Keep forgetting to post but i wore butter london disco biscuit with hard candy celebrate sequins pretty much all last week. Complete with my DonnaD gloves of awetasticaltude


I really do love the glitter for the Holiday season!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Christa W hard candy is my favorite glitters..
In fact..i just had to use celebrate sequins again for my holiday mani
I used sally hanson insta dri silver sweep with hc cs on top,then a little kleancolor metallic green and nailtini bloody mary..simple but oh some much sparkly goodness.lol




That looks fantastic!


----------



## madeupMegan

A non-Holiday mani. Another attempt at nail art. This is NYC Greenwich Village with Quo by Orly Instant Artist in Dark Purple for the stripes.


----------



## wrkreads

> A non-Holiday mani. Another attempt at nail art. This is NYC Greenwich Village with Quo by Orly Instant Artist in Dark Purple for the stripes.


 Looks great! I I have that purple but haven't tried it yet. Along with several other stripers.


----------



## wrkreads

I went for a Sally Hansen look with some new colours I got at Christmas: purple potion topped with glitter gun.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went for a Sally Hansen look with some new colours I got at Christmas: purple potion topped with glitter gun. 


I love that glitter!


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL... stealth snark!!  Is the Sinful Colors an easy white to work with?   


Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  yep pulling out my inner witch today,lmao..yea its a pretty decent white, two coats to opaque..though the brush is a little..uh...not perfect,lol..but its a great white for $2 and it works well for stamping too.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that white.  It's a little thin at first but after you get to using it like twice is gets nice and opaque and she's right it's awesome for stamping.  Considering my whites get used a lot I like having this as my go to white and I stocked up on back ups when it was on sale for .99

Love your mani today also Lissa!  I love what your inner witch created it's great.  You are going to end up making me buy every single Hard Candy polish I swear!!

I hate that white with the passion of a thousand suns.  I think it sucks.  It's thick or thin...which seriously, how bad can it be when it manages to be both at the same time...it globs on AND the coverage sucks.  Like Red Heart yarn, I wouldn't use it at any price.  Well, not true...it's ok for dotting.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Picture Polish 'Imperial'. 1 coat Orly Bonder, 3 coats Imperial, 1 coat Poshe.



My photo shows the polish to be bluer than it is. It is a little redder, but quite vibrant, almost bright. I love it! It dries to a satin finish. The closest pic I could find to the real color is this by the Swatchaholic blog:



What a beautiful colour!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went for a Sally Hansen look with some new colours I got at Christmas: purple potion topped with glitter gun. 



I'm really impressed with the Sally Hansen options; that purple is really lovely, and who could say no to bar glitter?


----------



## wrkreads

> I hate that white with the passion of a thousand suns. Â I think it sucks. Â It's thick or thin...which seriously, how bad can it be when it manages to be both at the same time...it globs on AND the coverage sucks. Â Like Red Heart yarn, I wouldn't use it at any price. Â Well, not true...it's ok for dotting.


 I'm with you, I hate it. I use Sally Hansen white on for all my white needs. Actually ran out last week. Yay for finishing nail polish!


----------



## wrkreads

> I'm really impressed with the Sally Hansen options; that purple is really lovely, and who could say no to bar glitter?


 The purple has a blue duochrome look to it. And the glitter is actually white and gold, and very fun. I picked up a copper and black version too, but I don't know what to wear it over.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The majority of my residents are very severely disabled so they're limited on what they can do as far as direction, massages, nail art, etc. goes, so most activities we do hand over hand. Or I will show them where to put glue, paint, etc and some can do that.  It's a bit of a unique environment, as it's a children's home and many of them are completely physically disabled or have limited motor skills, etc. Of course, most craft ideas can be adapted to work with hands on assistance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

 There are a few who can help paint, etc with supervision and direction though! 

Friendship bracelets are a great idea, and I love the rolled beads idea, too! They would have a lot of fun with that!

I need to really hit up pinterest, because I have ideas for now, but with several crafts sessions a week and 2 spa nights a week, etc. I'm going to want new ideas! Thanks a lot for the help  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm glad to help a bit; I agree that pinterest is a great place for research of this kind. Good luck on finding lots of activities! I would also direct you to activity lists and references for Girl Guides (spark/brownie/girl guide level) and Scouts (parallel cub, above, and below levels) for many potential ideas. I also know that you have lots of creativity to adapt activities as needed for individual residents.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Because I don't know their levels, I figured I wouldn't try to do that myself - but for example I can imagine making the tea by helping them smell the ingredients (for those who wouldn't be able to lift and do that themselves), letting them choose, and putting them together for them, then later making the teas to try. Multi-sense activities are great, just like the creativity and hand-eye coordination of nail art is enriching for them and all of us!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The purple has a blue duochrome look to it. And the glitter is actually white and gold, and very fun. I picked up a copper and black version too, but I don't know what to wear it over.
Copper and black would be gorgeous over a turquoise or a teal, or a bright green, and also would work over white or any light shade. I look forward to seeing what you try!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm with you, I hate it. I use Sally Hansen white on for all my white needs. Actually ran out last week. Yay for finishing nail polish!
That's actually good to hear! I tend to have white envy on here when I hear people talking about fantastic whites. I have SH White on and was feeling like there were better out there... I do have Zoya Purity on its way for comparison, but maybe I should just accept that white tends to be a bit challenging to apply really well and stick with White On?!... and Purity...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ILNP Fresh Evergreen, ILNP Very Ornamental, Julep Shoshanna




Love it!


----------



## Jessismith

*gasp!* This is so beautiful!!



> Picture Polish 'Imperial'. 1 coat Orly Bonder, 3 coats Imperial, 1 coat Poshe.
> 
> 
> 
> My photo shows the polish to be bluer than it is. It is a little redder, but quite vibrant, almost bright. I love it! It dries to a satin finish. The closest pic I could find to the real color is this by the Swatchaholic blog:


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The full nail of holly is Dashica Big SdP R, the single holly is Winstonia W120, and the presents were 2 separate images, one from Pueen (plate PUEEN21) and the other was Bundle monster BM-205. The tree on my thumb is made from Winstonia plate W111 and a random star.
Thanks for the info - I think I really need to look into the Winstonia and BM plates!


----------



## Christa W

Deleting double post


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the info - I think I really need to look into the Winstonia and BM plates!
I picked up the Wintsonia plates on Black Friday for like 10 bucks or something ridiculous like that and I love them!  There are a ton of really neat designs.


----------



## Monika1

I did a turquoise stone mani following one of the many tutorials out there. I have no idea which is the original, but a search on turquoise stone will give you many! (The exposure is a bit dark.) I followed the tutorial: apply turquoise base, saran wrap on gold, spray marble on black; but then it was too dark. So then I used the saran wrap to apply more turquoise and some teal. I'll try this technique again for certain! Saran wrap is far less messy than marbling.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's actually good to hear! I tend to have white envy on here when I hear people talking about fantastic whites. I have SH White on and was feeling like there were better out there... I do have Zoya Purity on its way for comparison, but maybe I should just accept that white tends to be a bit challenging to apply really well and stick with White On?!... and Purity...
Purity is decent. Usually, it works pretty nicely with just two coats. It's the only true white I own, so I can't compare it to anything else...

Found it!





The clean up is pretty awful because I ended up doing a gradient over this.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked up the Wintsonia plates on Black Friday for like 10 bucks or something ridiculous like that and I love them!  There are a ton of really neat designs.
That's great to know! I've been using my Pueen plates and they are a bit hit and miss - some of the images are not engraved deeply enough so it is really difficult to get a consistent good image - it's aaalmost there, but others are fine, sometimes even on the same plate. Now to find a good Winstonia sale...


----------



## wrkreads

> That's great to know! I've been using my Pueen plates and they are a bit hit and miss - some of the images are not engraved deeply enough so it is really difficult to get a consistent good image - it's aaalmost there, but others are fine, sometimes even on the same plate. Now to find a good Winstonia sale...


 I have this problem with my bundle monster plates. I need to find a way to mark which are good to use, maybe cover the too shallow ones with some tape.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have this problem with my bundle monster plates. I need to find a way to mark which are good to use, maybe cover the too shallow ones with some tape.
I would try another type of polish if you haven't already.  I have some that won't work at all with certain brands and works wonderful with others.  They will exchange plates if you have the order number but I am not sure for how long after initial purchase


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

*gasp!* This is so beautiful!!
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Picture Polish 'Imperial'. 1 coat Orly Bonder, 3 coats Imperial, 1 coat Poshe.



My photo shows the polish to be bluer than it is. It is a little redder, but quite vibrant, almost bright. I love it! It dries to a satin finish. The closest pic I could find to the real color is this by the Swatchaholic blog:



Thanks, I love it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's actually good to hear! I tend to have white envy on here when I hear people talking about fantastic whites. I have SH White on and was feeling like there were better out there... I do have Zoya Purity on its way for comparison, but maybe I should just accept that white tends to be a bit challenging to apply really well and stick with White On?!... and Purity...
Purity is decent. Usually, it works pretty nicely with just two coats. It's the only true white I own, so I can't compare it to anything else...

Found it!





The clean up is pretty awful because I ended up doing a gradient over this.

Hmm, I have Zoya Purity but haven't tried it yet. I've been reading that Butter London Cotton Buds is a good one, too.


----------



## wrkreads

For any Canadians, the Kozmic Colours white is pretty good too. Almost equal to Sally Hansen in terms of coverage and formula. And only $1 at Dollarama.


----------



## acostakk

I'm calling this one "tragedy at the luggage carousel"




Avon Starburst and Sinful Colors Silver Rainbows (this name confuses me. There is no silver in this glitter....)


----------



## lindzebra

What's the best quick-dry top coat or drops brand?


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's the best quick-dry top coat or drops brand?

I've only used Essie Good To Go and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in the red bottle. I used to love Essie, but the bottle I have now causes major shrinkage. My SH never shrinks, but gets really thick by the time the bottle is half done.


----------



## luckyme502

> I've only used Essie Good To Go and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in the red bottle. I used to love Essie, but the bottle I have now causes major shrinkage. My SH never shrinks, but gets really thick by the time the bottle is half done.


 I have the SH instadry and I hate it. I've tried it a few times now with different polish brands and it just doesn't work for me. I feel like my nails aren't really dry. I used it today over a julep polish and waited like 30 minutes before I did anything, and I still got a dent in my thumb nail and then like an hour later I got a dent in another finger. I feel like if I used no top coat I would get better results.


----------



## Christa W

My winter themed mani using some clearance polishes I just got at Sally Beauty.  I got a few of the Happy Holiglaze collection and the Holiday Ombre Shades of Gray all 50% off.  I got the Ombre kit for 3.99!  I used 2 of the shades in this manicure.

Pointer and pinkie are China Glaze Frostbite stamped with Winstonia plate W120 in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Silver Sweep.  I then added one layer of China Glaze Silver Lining for a bit of sparkle.  Middle and thumb are China Glaze Pelican Gray with Lush Lacquer Winter Blues on top.  I only needed one coat of glitter.  It's one of the best glitters I own.  My ring finger is my personal favorite this is There's Snow One Like You China Glaze.  It's super texured and every bit as awesome as I imagined.  A lot of bloggers do not share my love of this polish but I don't care I do.





I actually like the right hand better


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My winter themed mani using some clearance polishes I just got at Sally Beauty.  I got a few of the Happy Holiglaze collection and the Holiday Ombre Shades of Gray all 50% off.  I got the Ombre kit for 3.99!  I used 2 of the shades in this manicure.

Pointer and pinkie are China Glaze Frostbite stamped with Winstonia plate W120 in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Silver Sweep.  I then added one layer of China Glaze Silver Lining for a bit of sparkle.  Middle and thumb are China Glaze Pelican Gray with Lush Lacquer Winter Blues on top.  I only needed one coat of glitter.  It's one of the best glitters I own.  My ring finger is my personal favorite this is There's Snow One Like You China Glaze.  It's super texured and every bit as awesome as I imagined.  A lot of bloggers do not share my love of this polish but I don't care I do.





This is cute and very wintery.


----------



## Jill1228

Since my birthday is tomorrow, I am wearing Deborah Lippmann I Know What Boys like and Happy Birthday 2 great colors


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lindzebra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What's the best quick-dry top coat or drops brand?

Seche Vite can have amazing results, but it is not 3-free (free of the 3 most toxic chemicals that are in many nail products) so it smells especially terrible and it is very...moody. It's like there's a learning curve to using it and you eventually have to thin it and it doesn't work well with all polishes.

 My current favorite is Poshe. I get it from CVS, but it's available at a lot of places. I'm almost sure it's at WalMart, Target, and Sally Beauty as well. It is 3-free, glossy, thick so it's good for smoothing glitter texture, and dries not only the top layer, but all of the underneath polish also. I almost always polish my nails before going to bed, and I only wait a couple minutes after top coat before going to bed.

I've read rave reviews about Glisten and Glow HK Girl (I think it's only available online), but I haven't used it yet myself. I did order it, though, from llarowe.com I think.

I just removed my polish, but I was wearing Zoya Jana for a couple days and I loved it. Zoya describes it as "A medium nude putty creme with grey, mauve and purple tones." Sorry I didn't take photos. It's a very close dupe for Zoya Normani of the new Naturel Collection, so if you're wanting Normani you might want to get Jana instead because it's still $8.00 right now and Normani is $9.00. The blog Pointless CafÃ© has a side-by-side comparison that is great.


----------



## sleepykat

Kiss Nail Dress in 'Chemise'



They are pretty for photos, but I don't recommend them.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My winter themed mani using some clearance polishes I just got at Sally Beauty.  I got a few of the Happy Holiglaze collection and the Holiday Ombre Shades of Gray all 50% off.  I got the Ombre kit for 3.99!  I used 2 of the shades in this manicure.

Pointer and pinkie are China Glaze Frostbite stamped with Winstonia plate W120 in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Silver Sweep.  I then added one layer of China Glaze Silver Lining for a bit of sparkle.  Middle and thumb are China Glaze Pelican Gray with Lush Lacquer Winter Blues on top.  I only needed one coat of glitter.  It's one of the best glitters I own.  My ring finger is my personal favorite this is There's Snow One Like You China Glaze.  It's super texured and every bit as awesome as I imagined.  A lot of bloggers do not share my love of this polish but I don't care I do.





I actually like the right hand better




@Christa W I think it's so incredible how you come up with these cool manicures. I'm still in the "every finger is the same" stage. I love how you have variety on your nails, but it's a very cohesive and fun look. This one is incredible!


----------



## Marj B

Julep has a warehouse sale going on now. Several pretty colors are only $2.99 and ) shipping if you choose. There also some duo sets for7.99. Check it out!


----------



## jessrose18

julep alaina &amp; sephora formula x love chemistry


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Christa W I think it's so incredible how you come up with these cool manicures. I'm still in the "every finger is the same" stage. I love how you have variety on your nails, but it's a very cohesive and fun look. This one is incredible! 
Awe! Thank you.  This manicure is certainly one of my all time favorites.  I came up with this one because I knew I wanted to use some untried polishes especially There's Snow One Like You.  I got it for a steal ($1.75) and I was dying to use it.  I didn't want a full manicure though.  I had been planning on using the glitter polish for a few days and of course I have been eying up using Frostbite, I decided to use them all together.  I then grabbed a few others and just started painting.  Sometimes I try too hard to be different or have these planned out manicures and then I get all flustered when they don't work.  For this one I just kind of gathered the polishes I wanted and then going along decided to add the stamping and then the glitter on top of it as a side thought. I used to be an "every finger has to the be the same" girl too.  Now I sometimes have both hands completely different just because.


----------



## babycat

Zoya Kerry!  Bright yellowish gold foil.


----------



## Jessismith

Very pretty, ladies!



> Spoiler: Using Cult Nails' Party Time as a base, (Warning: Spoiler!)





Spoiler: Using Cult Nails' Party Time as a base, (Warning: Spoiler!)



I did a turquoise stone mani following one of the many tutorials out there. I have no idea which is the original, but a search on turquoise stone will give you many! (The exposure is a bit dark.) I followed the tutorial: apply turquoise base, saran wrap on gold, spray marble on black; but then it was too dark. So then I used the saran wrap to apply more turquoise and some teal. I'll try this technique again for certain! Saran wrap is far less messy than marbling. 

 





> My winter themed mani using some clearance polishes I just got at Sally Beauty.Â  I got a few of the Happy Holiglaze collection and the Holiday Ombre Shades of Gray all 50% off.Â  I got the Ombre kit for 3.99!Â  I used 2 of the shades in this manicure. Pointer and pinkie are China Glaze Frostbite stamped with Winstonia plate W120 in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Silver Sweep.Â  I then added one layer of China Glaze Silver Lining for a bit of sparkle.Â  Middle and thumb are China Glaze Pelican Gray with Lush Lacquer Winter Blues on top.Â  I only needed one coat of glitter.Â  It's one of the best glitters I own.Â  My ring finger is my personal favorite this is There's Snow One Like You China Glaze.Â  It's super texured and every bit as awesome as I imagined.Â  A lot of bloggers do not share my love of this polish but I don't care I do.
> 
> I actually like the right hand better


----------



## reepy

I am loving this. Now I just need New Year's plans.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Julep Rebel and Zelda.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am loving this. Now I just need New Year's plans.



. Julep Rebel and Zelda. 


Love this mani, the colors work together so well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan

Nails Inc. Disco Lane. So glad I snatched up the $7 kit Sephora had with this in it!


----------



## OiiO

Nails Inc Victoria from the December Glossybox.

It's actually very thin and streaky, so I had to apply three coats for full opacity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

Quote:Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nails Inc Victoria from the December Glossybox.

It's actually very thin and streaky, so I had to apply three coats for full opacity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






Since I've been crazy busy I haven't done much but here ya go. Do you think one coat of it would be usable as a jelly or is it too dark?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My winter themed mani using some clearance polishes I just got at Sally Beauty.  I got a few of the Happy Holiglaze collection and the Holiday Ombre Shades of Gray all 50% off.  I got the Ombre kit for 3.99!  I used 2 of the shades in this manicure.

Pointer and pinkie are China Glaze Frostbite stamped with Winstonia plate W120 in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Silver Sweep.  I then added one layer of China Glaze Silver Lining for a bit of sparkle.  Middle and thumb are China Glaze Pelican Gray with Lush Lacquer Winter Blues on top.  I only needed one coat of glitter.  It's one of the best glitters I own.  My ring finger is my personal favorite this is There's Snow One Like You China Glaze.  It's super texured and every bit as awesome as I imagined.  A lot of bloggers do not share my love of this polish but I don't care I do.





I actually like the right hand better




Love it! Those snowflakes are so wonderful.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am loving this. Now I just need New Year's plans.



. Julep Rebel and Zelda. 


I really like this combination!


----------



## Monika1

Thanks!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do you think one coat of it would be usable as a jelly or is it too dark?
One coat would be too thin IMO, you will need at least two for a good clear and even jelly.


----------



## wrkreads

I decided to try one of the polishes I got from my Nail SS - this is Beach Party from Novel Nail Polish, and it's my first thermal.





Index and middle are warm, ring and pinkie are cold.





In transition.

I love how packed with glitter this polish is. I didn't have to do any picking, placing or fiddling.

This is 2 coats. The polish is quite thick, but easy to apply. I found it wanted to gloop at the tip, but on the second coat I just backstroked up, and everything even out nicely.

This is definitely a cool polish, and I love the look. I can see myself playing with this in water quite a bit. Thanks again @Christa W!


----------



## Marj B

OOPS!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am loving this. Now I just need New Year's plans.



. Julep Rebel and Zelda.


----------



## Marj B

Ooooh, this is such a good look! Simple but stunning! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am loving this. Now I just need New Year's plans.



. Julep Rebel and Zelda.


----------



## acostakk

Maybelline Embellished Blues.



Oh, the sparkle!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try one of the polishes I got from my Nail SS - this is Beach Party from Novel Nail Polish, and it's my first thermal.





Index and middle are warm, ring and pinkie are cold.





In transition.

I love how packed with glitter this polish is. I didn't have to do any picking, placing or fiddling.

This is 2 coats. The polish is quite thick, but easy to apply. I found it wanted to gloop at the tip, but on the second coat I just backstroked up, and everything even out nicely.

This is definitely a cool polish, and I love the look. I can see myself playing with this in water quite a bit. Thanks again @Christa W!
Does it change color when you're not making it do so with water or ice or whatever?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try one of the polishes I got from my Nail SS - this is Beach Party from Novel Nail Polish, and it's my first thermal.





Index and middle are warm, ring and pinkie are cold.





In transition.

I love how packed with glitter this polish is. I didn't have to do any picking, placing or fiddling.

This is 2 coats. The polish is quite thick, but easy to apply. I found it wanted to gloop at the tip, but on the second coat I just backstroked up, and everything even out nicely.

This is definitely a cool polish, and I love the look. I can see myself playing with this in water quite a bit. Thanks again @Christa W!
Wow!  That looks even better than I imagined.  Thermals are apparently very, very pigmented and do tend to be a little bit thicker.  I love how almost gradient this looks on you!  I am loving the glitter in this too!   So glad you like it!!!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does it change color when you're not making it do so with water or ice or whatever?

When I first applied it, it stayed very blue until I started playing in water, then afterwards, it stayed pretty white. I have noticed it change this morning a few time, mostly being a light blue, somewhere in the middle of the 2 extremes. I have really short nails, so I am guessing the colour will be pretty even, and rarely a gradient naturally. But it definitely does change when I do nothing to it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
When I first applied it, it stayed very blue until I started playing in water, then afterwards, it stayed pretty white. I have noticed it change this morning a few time, mostly being a light blue, somewhere in the middle of the 2 extremes. I have really short nails, so I am guessing the colour will be pretty even, and rarely a gradient naturally. But it definitely does change when I do nothing to it.
Even with longer nails sometimes they stay sort of in between.  I am wearing Alice After Eight right now which turns from purple when cold to hot pink when warm.  All morning it's been sort of magenta.  You can see a transition when I grab cold drinks or cold food then it sort of turns back.  I also like washing my hands because they turn all warm then when you pull your hands out and there are still water droplets they get colder and you get the cold shade in little droplets.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

Where do I buy these thermal nail polishes??!?!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do I buy these thermal nail polishes??!?!
There are a bunch of indie sellers that have them. I have ones from Black Sheep Lacquer and Pretty and Polished. 

Some other popular brands I've seen around:

Dance Legend (through stockists, Llarowe or Ninja Polish, and maybe others?)

Polished by KPT

PolishTBH (shop is currently closed, but will be back soon!)

Novel Nail Polish (I'm not familiar with this brand, but that's the one that was posted above)

I'm sure there are many more out there; these were the first ones that I could think of!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do I buy these thermal nail polishes??!?!
Online.  Most of mine I buy directly from the sellers Etsy or Big Cartel stores.  I have gotten some from LLarowe and Color4Nails which are both distributors of indie polishes that don't necessarily ship directly to the customers.  Usually out of country stuff.  I recommend going over to the indie lovers thread for a more detailed breakdown of some brands.  I just posted 3 pics of some of my thermals by Polish TBH.  I only own 5 thermals right now but I just ordered another 2 yesterday.

This is Alice After Eight by Polish TBH.  I posted it a few weeks ago but my nails were shorter back then. Most of my thermals are from her.


----------



## DragonChick

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even with longer nails sometimes they stay sort of in between.  I am wearing Alice After Eight right now which turns from purple when cold to hot pink when warm.  All morning it's been sort of magenta.  You can see a transition when I grab cold drinks or cold food then it sort of turns back.  I also like washing my hands because they turn all warm then when you pull your hands out and there are still water droplets they get colder and you get the cold shade in little droplets. 

Also, some thermals are more noticeable with how they react to temperature than others. For me, the Dance Legend thermals are subtle on their transition, while Polished by KPT's are very noticeable. I've also learned that the color shift is more apparent if you have longer nails since the tips tend to show the "cold" color while the nail beds show the "warm" color. Usually, that is, unless its either warm or cold out then one color is prevalent over the other.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are a bunch of indie sellers that have them. I have ones from Black Sheep Lacquer and Pretty and Polished. 

Some other popular brands I've seen around:

Dance Legend (through stockists, Llarowe or Ninja Polish, and maybe others?)

Polished by KPT

PolishTBH (shop is currently closed, but will be back soon!)

Novel Nail Polish (I'm not familiar with this brand, but that's the one that was posted above)

I'm sure there are many more out there; these were the first ones that I could think of!


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Online.  Most of mine I buy directly from the sellers Etsy or Big Cartel stores.  I have gotten some from LLarowe and Color4Nails which are both distributors of indie polishes that don't necessarily ship directly to the customers.  Usually out of country stuff.  I recommend going over to the indie lovers thread for a more detailed breakdown of some brands.  I just posted 3 pics of some of my thermals by Polish TBH.  I only own 5 thermals right now but I just ordered another 2 yesterday.

This is Alice After Eight by Polish TBH.  I posted it a few weeks ago but my nails were shorter back then. Most of my thermals are from her.





Okay, thank you guys! Going to look all of them up!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There are a bunch of indie sellers that have them. I have ones from Black Sheep Lacquer and Pretty and Polished. 

Some other popular brands I've seen around:

Dance Legend (through stockists, Llarowe or Ninja Polish, and maybe others?)

Polished by KPT

PolishTBH (shop is currently closed, but will be back soon!)

Novel Nail Polish (I'm not familiar with this brand, but that's the one that was posted above)

I'm sure there are many more out there; these were the first ones that I could think of!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Okay, thank you guys! Going to look all of them up!
Polish Me Silly has a ton of cute ones too.  That's where I got my Christmas one


----------



## jesshh3

Essie - aruba, it's a gorgeous blue colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction

I did this Burberry look with striping tape. Overkill? Oh, and that's O.P.I. San Tan-tonio.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this Burberry look with striping tape. Overkill? Oh, and that's O.P.I. San Tan-tonio.




WOW!  That's awesome.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this Burberry look with striping tape. Overkill? Oh, and that's O.P.I. San Tan-tonio.




That's gorgeous, and totally Burberry!


----------



## OiiO

I got bored with my last manicure and decided to spice it up by topping my piggies with Julep Erica and Nubar Blondie.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got bored with my last manicure and decided to spice it up by topping my piggies with Julep Erica and Nubar Blondie.




Your nails are always so beautiful. I liked what it looked like before but I have to say what you did with this just knocked this out of the park for me.  It's so unique and jelly and overall just absolutely stunning.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your nails are always so beautiful. I liked what it looked like before but I have to say what you did with this just knocked this out of the park for me.  It's so unique and jelly and overall just absolutely stunning. 
Aw thank you so much for these kind words


----------



## rachelshine

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this Burberry look with striping tape. Overkill? Oh, and that's O.P.I. San Tan-tonio.




Holy bananas you are SKILLED!!!


----------



## LinaMingo

Starrily's we're all mad here over Julep's Nicolette


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Starrily's we're all mad here over Julep's Nicolette
This is so cute


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this Burberry look with striping tape. Overkill? Oh, and that's O.P.I. San Tan-tonio.




No, definitely not overkill--it's fabulous! I wonder if I have these colors of striping tape; I would love to recreate this look.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *DragonChick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Even with longer nails sometimes they stay sort of in between.  I am wearing Alice After Eight right now which turns from purple when cold to hot pink when warm.  All morning it's been sort of magenta.  You can see a transition when I grab cold drinks or cold food then it sort of turns back.  I also like washing my hands because they turn all warm then when you pull your hands out and there are still water droplets they get colder and you get the cold shade in little droplets. 

Also, some thermals are more noticeable with how they react to temperature than others. For me, the Dance Legend thermals are subtle on their transition, while Polished by KPT's are very noticeable. I've also learned that the color shift is more apparent if you have longer nails since the tips tend to show the "cold" color while the nail beds show the "warm" color. Usually, that is, unless its either warm or cold out then one color is prevalent over the other.


I've had mixed results with Dance Legend so far (only tried two of their thermals). One of them hardly ever changed, even when my hands got hot or cold. But the other one was perfection--changed all the time and often left a gradient tip look.


----------



## DragonChick

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've had mixed results with Dance Legend so far (only tried two of their thermals). One of them hardly ever changed, even when my hands got hot or cold. But the other one was perfection--changed all the time and often left a gradient tip look.

Their holos are much, much better than the thermals IMO. Also stay away from their polishes with glitter in em - those are a pain to remove, even using the cotton ball/foil glitter removal trick.


----------



## sleepykat

A England 'Dragon', two coats and topcoat:



It's a little subtle as far as the holo. The pigmentation and formula are awesome. I almost could have gotten away with one coat. No chips and no noticeable tip wear after two days of office work and housecleaning.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A England 'Dragon', two coats and topcoat:





It's a little subtle as far as the holo. The pigmentation and formula are awesome. I almost could have gotten away with one coat. No chips and no noticeable tip wear after two days of office work and housecleaning.
This color is amazing.  It's the perfect green!

Also who can't love a polished named Dragon!!!!


----------



## sleepykat

> A England 'Dragon', two coats and topcoat:
> 
> It's a little subtle as far as the holo. The pigmentation and formula are awesome. I almost could have gotten away with one coat. No chips and no noticeable tip wear after two days of office work and housecleaning.
> 
> 
> 
> This color is amazing.Â  It's the perfect green! Also who can't love a polished named Dragon!!!!
Click to expand...

 Thank you. I definitely recommend it for anyone who likes green.


----------



## acostakk

Sally Hansen Deep Purple and LA Colors Jewel Tone.


----------



## disconik

New Year's Eve Mani!

SV base, OPI Black Onyx, Wet n Wild Kaleidoscope, and Nail Patter Boldness Digital Flash top coat.


----------



## lissa1307

forgot to put my mani from the other day on here

china glaze frostbite topped with (what else) hard candy black tie optional





and then yesterday's essie play date with china glaze frostbite dots, and opi by nicole gone wishin





And for new years i'm pretty simple, just milani cyberspace


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Online.  Most of mine I buy directly from the sellers Etsy or Big Cartel stores.  I have gotten some from LLarowe and Color4Nails which are both distributors of indie polishes that don't necessarily ship directly to the customers.  Usually out of country stuff.  I recommend going over to the indie lovers thread for a more detailed breakdown of some brands.  I just posted 3 pics of some of my thermals by Polish TBH.  I only own 5 thermals right now but I just ordered another 2 yesterday.

This is Alice After Eight by Polish TBH.  I posted it a few weeks ago but my nails were shorter back then. Most of my thermals are from her.




Loving that color!! i need this one too, lol!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try one of the polishes I got from my Nail SS - this is Beach Party from Novel Nail Polish, and it's my first thermal.





Index and middle are warm, ring and pinkie are cold.





In transition.

I love how packed with glitter this polish is. I didn't have to do any picking, placing or fiddling.

This is 2 coats. The polish is quite thick, but easy to apply. I found it wanted to gloop at the tip, but on the second coat I just backstroked up, and everything even out nicely.

This is definitely a cool polish, and I love the look. I can see myself playing with this in water quite a bit. Thanks again @Christa W!
why do i suddently want birthday cake icecream?? beautiful thermal!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Year's Eve Mani!

SV base, OPI Black Onyx, Wet n Wild Kaleidoscope, and Nail Patter Boldness Digital Flash top coat.




AWE...SOME...!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it


----------



## Christa W

I am not doing anything for New Year's Eve except hanging out with my boyfriend and my cats.  However, I wanted super fabulous nails! 

This is Hit Polish Blackened Amethyst holo polish.  On my accent nails is one of my Christmas presents from my boyfriend's mom China Glaze Full Spectrum.  I had one of them already but this one is even prettier.  There is so much going on it's not even funny.  Of course my terrible pictures do not do it any justice.  I promise if you love glitter and don't have any of these, GET IT!!  You will not be disappointed.  I used two coats of Out the Door on top of the glitter.  Over black it's amazing too!  It was cloudy today when I did my nails which is good because otherwise I would be distracted when I drive.  The stamping is done with the Bundle Monster holiday plate BM-H14.  For the pointer finger I used China Glaze Cosmic Dust holo to stamp the clock then Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Silver Sweep for the firework and then barely there is another firework in Color Club Foil Me Once.  The fireworks are a full nail design but I grabbed them individually.  I used the same two stamps but a little different colors for the middle.  The clock is Silver Sweep and the fireworks are Color Club in Perfect Molten and Cold Metal.  Lastly those same two Color Club shades are stamped in a ribbon pattern from the same plate on my pinkie.  I wanted it subtle so it didn't overtake the amazing holo polish. 





Edited picture to show a little bit better of the stamping on the pinkie and the accent nails.  Other pics are in spoiler link below.

Top is without flash, bottom is with.  My pictures don't really do this any justice I swear!!





Here it is pre stamp with flash it's a little better.


 


I hope you all have a wonderful and safe night!


----------



## Parasoul

> I am not doing anything for New Year's Eve except hanging out with my boyfriend and my cats.Â  However, I wanted super fabulous nails!Â  This is Hit Polish Blackened Amethyst holo polish.Â  On my accent nails is one of my Christmas presents from my boyfriend's mom China Glaze Full Spectrum.Â  I had one of them already but this one is even prettier.Â  There is so much going on it's not even funny.Â  Of course my terrible pictures do not do it any justice.Â  I promise if you love glitter and don't have any of these, GET IT!!Â  You will not be disappointed.Â  I used two coats of Out the Door on top of the glitter.Â  Over black it's amazing too!Â  It was cloudy today when I did my nails which is good because otherwise I would be distracted when I drive.Â  The stamping is done with the Bundle Monster holiday plate BM-H14.Â  For the pointer finger I used China Glaze Cosmic Dust holo to stamp the clock then Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Silver Sweep for the firework and then barely there is another firework in Color Club Foil Me Once.Â  The fireworks are a full nail design but I grabbed them individually.Â  I used the same two stamps but a little different colors for the middle.Â  The clock is Silver Sweep and the fireworks are Color Club in Perfect Molten and Cold Metal.Â  Lastly those same two Color Club shades are stamped in a ribbon pattern from the same plate on my pinkie.Â  I wanted it subtle so it didn't overtake the amazing holo polish.Â
> 
> Edited picture to show a little bit better of the stamping on the pinkie and the accent nails.Â  Other pics are in spoiler link below. Top is without flash, bottom is with.Â  My pictures don't really do this any justice I swear!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pre stamping
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is pre stamp with flash it's a little better.





Spoiler: Pre stamping






Spoiler: Pre stamping





 



I hope you all have a wonderful and safe night! Holy Christa. You really go all out these look amazing. I've been dying to do mine but I've had family over these past few weeks so I've been unable to. I can't wait until tomorrow!! Everyone is leaving so I can finally enjoy my simple little pleasures once more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm doing the same as you for today. Keeping it simple. Once I get home I have some whiskey I saved which I'll be drinking all by my lonesome. Gotta have that peace and quiet sometimes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Is drinking alone still frowned upon? I find it enjoyable but some people say its depressing. Back on topic!!! I really need to figure out how stamping works. It looks too cool to pass up. I have a lot of thin brushes that I keep meaning to tryout for freehand art on my nails but I'm worried I'll ruin the brushes and won't be able to use them with other colors. :/ Anyway!! I hope you all have a wonderful and safe New Years! Much love my friends. &lt;3 Ps. Love the color on your index/middle/pinky fingers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## luckyme502

> New Year's Eve Mani! SV base, OPI Black Onyx, Wet n Wild Kaleidoscope, and Nail Patter Boldness Digital Flash top coat.


 I love this!


----------



## madeupMegan

Happy New Year! My mani today is Julep Cara!


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Go Overboard on my New Year's shorties


----------



## Parasoul

> Essie Go Overboard on my New Year's shorties


I want it. :&lt; Sometimes I hate looking at everyone's nails because it just makes me want to buy more. XD


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I want it. :&lt; Sometimes I hate looking at everyone's nails because it just makes me want to buy more. XD

Just sometimes? LOL, I think it most of the time.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just sometimes? LOL, I think it most of the time.


----------



## wrkreads

I have another thank you mani featuring items from my SS Nail @Christa W.

Here is what I am calling my beach encrusted nails with stamped accent.

2 coats Sinful Colors in Nirvana, 1 coat KB Shimmer in Sand in my Stocking and stamps using Winstonia plate W-01 and Essence Vintage District in Shopping @ Portobello Road.





I cannot believe the amount of glitter in the KB Shimmer. This is literally one coat, with just one dip in the bottle and half scraped off the brush. My fingers feel totally encrusted. It's crazy! Almost too much glitter because you can't see all the different types clearly.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have another thank you mani featuring items from my SS Nail @Christa W.

Here is what I am calling my beach encrusted nails with stamped accent.

2 coats Sinful Colors in Nirvana, 1 coat KB Shimmer in Sand in my Stocking and stamps using Winstonia plate W-01 and Essence Vintage District in Shopping @ Portobello Road.





I cannot believe the amount of glitter in the KB Shimmer. This is literally one coat, with just one dip in the bottle and half scraped off the brush. My fingers feel totally encrusted. It's crazy! Almost too much glitter because you can't see all the different types clearly.
I love the seahorse!  What a cute combination!  Did you have to fish for the star or did that come out on it's own?  This is too cute!


----------



## NatLuvsmakeup

A classic black and gold looks for NYE is what I'm still wearing .. Essie,opi and Nicole by opi


----------



## wrkreads

> I love the seahorse!Â  What a cute combination!Â  Did you have to fish for the star or did that come out on it's own?Â  This is too cute!


 No fishing at all. There is actually a star on each finger, but sometimes buried.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


No fishing at all. There is actually a star on each finger, but sometimes buried.
I had to go back and look at the pics again!  There's so much to see.  Do you think it needs to be thinned a little because it's too dense or no?  (I just ordered one for myself so I am curious)


----------



## Parasoul

> Just sometimes? LOL, I think it most of the time.


I like to pretend I have some self control. T_T


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

Sorry the image quality sucks, I took this on my phone with no flash!
So this is my FIRST attempt at something fancy-ish! (usually I just use one colour, and I've NEVER put gems or something on my nails so that was difficult, I dropped a lot! xD)
I painted my nails black and gold because Friday I'm going to a hockey game in Pittsburgh, PA to see the Pittsburgh Penguins!!
The black is Licorice by Essie, and the gold is Rimmel Metal Rush in the colour Gold Save The Queen
I got the gems from one of those gem wheels with all different sizes for $5 at Michael's Arts &amp; Crafts!
What do you guys think? Also it's kind of sloppy, I know, but I'm still practicing fancy schmancy nail art!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would try another type of polish if you haven't already.  I have some that won't work at all with certain brands and works wonderful with others.  They will exchange plates if you have the order number but I am not sure for how long after initial purchase
Thanks! That's a good point. I haven't done a lot of trying with the ones that haven't worked for me, but will now that I have a few options to try.


----------



## wrkreads

> I had to go back and look at the pics again!Â  There's so much to see.Â  Do you think it needs to be thinned a little because it's too dense or no?Â  (I just ordered one for myself so I am curious)


 I have never thinned a polish, but I could probably split my bottle into 2 with extra base in each to make them full, and still haw a great glitter topper. I've never seen a polish so dense with glitter. I am definitely not looking forward to takin it off, lol.


----------



## Christa W

I have been incredibly fortunate to meet some great people on MUT. One of them ninja gifted me a mini shopping spree. This is Nicole by OPI My Cherry Amour.


----------



## Parasoul

> I have been incredibly fortunate to meet some great people on MUT. One of them ninja gifted me a mini shopping spree. This is Nicole by OPI My Cherry Amore.


I don't think I'll be able to resist picking this up much longer. It looks freaking amazing!! Thanks for using this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I have been incredibly fortunate to meet some great people on MUT. One of them ninja gifted me a mini shopping spree. This is Nicole by OPI My Cherry Amore.
Beautiful!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I have been incredibly fortunate to meet some great people on MUT. One of them ninja gifted me a mini shopping spree. This is Nicole by OPI My Cherry Amore.

This is so pretty and sparkly!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm calling this one "tragedy at the luggage carousel"



Avon Starburst and Sinful Colors Silver Rainbows (this name confuses me. There is no silver in this glitter....)
Aww! So sorry to see that! I have the same issue right now, but your other nails are longer than mine, I think. It's so frustrating. Of course they will grow back eventually.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this Burberry look with striping tape. Overkill? Oh, and that's O.P.I. San Tan-tonio.




It looks fantastic!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got bored with my last manicure and decided to spice it up by topping my piggies with Julep Erica and Nubar Blondie.




I love it both ways!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen Deep Purple and LA Colors Jewel Tone.




They match fantastically and I especially like the more solid textured purple!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Year's Eve Mani!

SV base, OPI Black Onyx, Wet n Wild Kaleidoscope, and Nail Patter Boldness Digital Flash top coat.




Wow! I hope you had a great party to match the fantastic nails!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  and then yesterday's essie play date with china glaze frostbite dots, and opi by nicole gone wishin





I love the matching of the dots to the glitter. It's a really neat effect!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

My New Year Nails, matched my black and red outfit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Sephora X Flashy + China Glaze Razzle Me Dazzle Me


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not doing anything for New Year's Eve except hanging out with my boyfriend and my cats.  However, I wanted super fabulous nails! 

  



Here it is pre stamp with flash it's a little better.


 


I hope you all have a wonderful and safe night!


This is really spectacular!  Those holos and their application - both perfect!

Like you and others here, I had a quiet night at home for new year's. We acknowledged it about 20 minutes late as we were having a nice late dinner and didn't notice the new year had arrived! Here I am catching up on all the great flashy manis; mine is a simple pink one, but it suited the downplayed evening.




Happy New Year's Everyone!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My New Year Nails, matched my black and red outfit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Sephora X Flashy + China Glaze Razzle Me Dazzle Me
It looks great, and Flashy looks like a lovely red!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Holy Christa. You really go all out these look amazing. I've been dying to do mine but I've had family over these past few weeks so I've been unable to. I can't wait until tomorrow!! Everyone is leaving so I can finally enjoy my simple little pleasures once more.





I'm doing the same as you for today. Keeping it simple. Once I get home I have some whiskey I saved which I'll be drinking all by my lonesome. Gotta have that peace and quiet sometimes.



Is drinking alone still frowned upon? I find it enjoyable but some people say its depressing.

Back on topic!!! I really need to figure out how stamping works. It looks too cool to pass up. I have a lot of thin brushes that I keep meaning to tryout for freehand art on my nails but I'm worried I'll ruin the brushes and won't be able to use them with other colors. :/

Anyway!! I hope you all have a wonderful and safe New Years! Much love my friends. &lt;3

Ps. Love the color on your index/middle/pinky fingers.





I wouldn't be that worried about the brushes. I find pure acetone works really well to clean up nail polish off brushes. On the other hand if you use non-acetone or acetone with additives remover on brushes, especially with darker colours, you -will- have trouble. The other option for nail art is using acrylic paint. As that is water-based, it will wash off handily with water, and the final work can be sealed in with topcoat on the nail. I'm excited to be trying that myself as I got an acrylic set for Christmas.

Thanks for the wishes! You too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Go Overboard on my New Year's shorties




Overboard looks really fantastic! Love your chose background too.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just sometimes? LOL, I think it most of the time.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 







Wow this is a frequent feeling. There are so many gorgeous colours out there! But I just can't go out shopping for deals that often, so I'll try to stick with what I have for the moment and admire all of these others from afar! Christmas was pretty good for me, so I'll certainly have some new colours to play with for a bit. That should keep me occupied, together with new nail art experiments, for a while. But it won't keep me from admiring the polishes on here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *NatLuvsmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A classic black and gold looks for NYE is what I'm still wearing .. Essie,opi and Nicole by opi


Welcome! It's a nice combination!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sorry the image quality sucks, I took this on my phone with no flash!
So this is my FIRST attempt at something fancy-ish! (usually I just use one colour, and I've NEVER put gems or something on my nails so that was difficult, I dropped a lot! xD)
I painted my nails black and gold because Friday I'm going to a hockey game in Pittsburgh, PA to see the Pittsburgh Penguins!!
The black is Licorice by Essie, and the gold is Rimmel Metal Rush in the colour Gold Save The Queen
I got the gems from one of those gem wheels with all different sizes for $5 at Michael's Arts &amp; Crafts!
What do you guys think? Also it's kind of sloppy, I know, but I'm still practicing fancy schmancy nail art!
It's a great first experiment and it looks like a super glossy lovely black! I haven't yet ever tried sticking anything to my nails, so you're ahead on that! I think the most important thing is that you had fun doing it, as nails and nail art are super subjective and we all have our own preferences. For example, I'm still quite hesitant about glitter on my own nails, though I sometimes enjoy it on others'; and I didn't have the guts to wear black polish until this (last) year. I would certainly love to try rhinestones though! I've still yet to pull the trigger on an order of super cheap rhinestones and glue from a cheap site for my first experiment with that.


----------



## Parasoul

I wish I could do my nails right now. I'm stuck at work and it's such a slow day!! I'm surrounded by nail polish and customers with pretty nails (Well, the ones who don't leave them chipped for weeks anyway.) I need something to do. Today is just one of those bleh days.


----------



## Jessismith

So pretty!!



> I have been incredibly fortunate to meet some great people on MUT. One of them ninja gifted me a mini shopping spree. This is Nicole by OPI My Cherry Amore.


----------



## Jessismith

> Overboard looks really fantastic! Love your chose background too.


 Thanks. Background is a knit sweater that matches. Looking forward to wearing tomorrow, gonna be chilly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Petson

Quote: Originally Posted by *Salope* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am looooooving OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark. It's a very dark purple that looks almost black on. Kind of Goth &amp; vampy and I love it.

What's everyone else wearing at the moment?
I have seen many times that all the girls nail polish in a week and especially they go for the purple color, I think purple color is the favorite color...

___________________________________________________________________

Hedione


----------



## Parasoul

Why do they have to put out all of these interesting bottles after Christmas when I'm broke?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Spoiler



















Individually they're not too bad but you want them all at once just incase they're not there the next time you come. What a cruel world we live in. In the bright side! All of my family is gone so I can finally give myself a much deserved mani! Can't waittttt!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Why do they have to put out all of these interesting bottles after Christmas when I'm broke?



















Individually they're not too bad but you want them all at once just incase they're not there the next time you come. What a cruel world we live in.

In the bright side! All of my family is gone so I can finally give myself a much deserved mani!

Can't waittttt! I know I can't resist a limited edition.  I get all flustered.  Chances are I will see that same polish sitting in a Big Lots in 6 months but I still can't fathom missing out on something I won't be able to get later...even if I already have something like it.


----------



## Parasoul

> I know I can't resist a limited edition.Â  I get all flustered.Â  Chances are I will see that same polish sitting in a Big Lots in 6 months but I still can't fathom missing out on something I won't be able to get later...even if I already have something like it.


I blame you -Glares at MuT- I was a simple man with a guilty pleasure until I joined this forum. Now I'm a monster.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Look at what you've done to me!! Hah. On the bright side, we have Belugaria and Lots of Luxe at my store!! We never put them out so they're just sitting in the back as I left them. Would you like them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I blame you -Glares at MuT- I was a simple man with a guilty pleasure until I joined this forum. Now I'm a monster.



Look at what you've done to me!!

Hah. On the bright side, we have Belugaria and Lots of Luxe at my store!! We never put them out so they're just sitting in the back as I left them. Would you like them?




OMG!  I want them like I want a piece of chocolate cake!!


----------



## myzeri

Julep Mae with Margot on the tips, all sans topcoat.

Mae dries to a lovely matte finish.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Mae with Margot on the tips, all sans topcoat.

Mae dries to a lovely matte finish.




I'm wearing Julep Mae also. I love it!  The satin finish is really great. And also it is lasting a long time for me - this is my 3rd day of wear &amp; not one chip.  Could it be the quick dry drops or is it this nail polish?

Yours looks great with Margot on the tips!


----------



## Christa W

I couldn't help changing my mani so soon after I went searching for swatches of one of the polishes I got last night in my mini haul.  I don't normally say this but GO OUT AND BUY THIS TOP COAT NOW!!!!

This is NYC Top of the Gold.  I found out it's a dupe for Zoya's Maria Luisa.  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze For Audrey and matted with Essie Matte About You.





I don't have many gold polishes much less gold glitters but this is unlike anything else I have.  It's more of a dark toned gold vs say Essie As Gold As It Gets ad it's more flakie.  If that is even a term.  This polish is so awesome and at $1.99 you seriously can not go wrong with it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Mae with Margot on the tips, all sans topcoat.

Mae dries to a lovely matte finish.




This is awesome.  I love that Mae color it's to die for.  Great twist on a french mani!


----------



## Parasoul

> OMG!Â  I want them like I want a piece of chocolate cake!!


Be*luxe*garia!!!


Spoiler










I may or may not have nabbed them up...Along with My Cherry Amour. I couldn't help it!! My grandma couldn't pronounce Jerry so it always sounded like she was calling me "Cherry". The polished called to me. T_T


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Be*luxe*garia!!! 


I may or may not have nabbed them up...Along with My Cherry Amour. I couldn't help it!! My grandma couldn't pronounce Jerry so it always sounded like she was calling me "Cherry". The polished called to me. T_T You will not regret getting it.  I owe a big shout out to @lissa1307 who told me that was the one polish she would take on an island if she had to choose only one.  I read bloggers reviews and bought the ones they said were their favorites but now I realized the one I liked the best was a recommendation from someone I respect right here on MUT.   I hated taking it off but I was so inspired to do the new one!


----------



## Parasoul

> You will not regret getting it.Â  I owe a big shout out to @lissa1307 who told me that was the one polish she would take on an island if she had to choose only one.Â  I read bloggers reviews and bought the ones they said were their favorites but now I realized the one I liked the best was a recommendation from someone I respect right here on MUT.Â Â  I hated taking it off but I was so inspired to do the new one!


Oh I know I won't. I still recall how awesome it looked when [@]lissa1307[/@] posted hers done with it a while back. So glad to finally have it!! What are you working in next? :3


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oh I know I won't. I still recall how awesome it looked when @lissa1307 posted hers done with it a while back. So glad to finally have it!!

What are you working in next? :3
I already posted it...  Look up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> I couldn't help changing my mani so soon after I went searching for swatches of one of the polishes I got last night in my mini haul.Â  I don't normally say this but GO OUT AND BUY THIS TOP COAT NOW!!!! This is NYC Top of the Gold.Â  I found out it's a dupe for Zoya's Maria Luisa.Â  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze For Audrey and matted with Essie Matte About You.
> 
> I don't have many gold polishes much less gold glitters but this is unlike anything else I have.Â  It's more of a dark toned gold vs say Essie As Gold As It Gets ad it's more flakie.Â  If that is even a term.Â  This polish is so awesome and at $1.99 you seriously can not go wrong with it.Â


What a great color combination! I wouldn't have expected that based on the appearance of the bottle. The China Glaze looks great too. I don't think we have those at my store though. Did they have other colors as well for the NYC flakies?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What a great color combination! I wouldn't have expected that based on the appearance of the bottle. The China Glaze looks great too. I don't think we have those at my store though. Did they have other colors as well for the NYC flakies?
The other top coat from that NYC line is a glitter bomb with silver glitters.  I don't think it's a flakie though.  I didn't expect it either.  If I hadn't read the review on a blog I wouldn't have even gave it a second glance but the minute I spotted it I knew what it was. 

If you like the China Glaze shade you can get the Wet n' Wild Megalast in I Need A Refresh Mint.  There are two formulas.  Newer one is more blue, older one is almost dead on dupe for For Audrey.

Picture used from Nouveau Cheap.  The rest of the shades are cremes.  Great colors but nothing this amazing.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Mae with Margot on the tips, all sans topcoat.

Mae dries to a lovely matte finish.




Lovely! It's as wonderful with the matte cream as it was with the earlier posted silver shimmer. I love seeing variations of the French mani  and I'm so impressed with the tidy curves on your tips. What guides do you use?


----------



## jesemiaud

I'm wearing SOPI Designer Fig Leaf topped with Starrily Bzz Bzz and Julep Shoshanna. I love how sparkly it is in the sunlight. The holographic goodness doesn't pick up in the picture though.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lovely! It's as wonderful with the matte cream as it was with the earlier posted silver shimmer. I love seeing variations of the French mani  and I'm so impressed with the tidy curves on your tips. What guides do you use?
I don't. I freehanded it. I have more trouble with guides than they're worth. Hah.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep Mae also. I love it!  The satin finish is really great. And also it is lasting a long time for me - this is my 3rd day of wear &amp; not one chip.  Could it be the quick dry drops or is it this nail polish?

Yours looks great with Margot on the tips! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is awesome.  I love that Mae color it's to die for.  Great twist on a french mani!
Thanks, ladies! I saw the colors and knew they'd look great together.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't help changing my mani so soon after I went searching for swatches of one of the polishes I got last night in my mini haul.  I don't normally say this but GO OUT AND BUY THIS TOP COAT NOW!!!!

This is NYC Top of the Gold.  I found out it's a dupe for Zoya's Maria Luisa.  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze For Audrey and matted with Essie Matte About You.





I don't have many gold polishes much less gold glitters but this is unlike anything else I have.  It's more of a dark toned gold vs say Essie As Gold As It Gets ad it's more flakie.  If that is even a term.  This polish is so awesome and at $1.99 you seriously can not go wrong with it. 
It's a beautiful combination. I don't have anything like For Audrey yet either, so thanks for the tip on the dupe! I know it might be a while, but I'll certainly be keeping it in mind until then!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a beautiful combination. I don't have anything like For Audrey yet either, so thanks for the tip on the dupe! I know it might be a while, but I'll certainly be keeping it in mind until then!
It reminds me of my dad and how he always wears big gaudy turquoise jewelry and belt buckles.  He's 1980's country to the core! 

Another dupe for For Audrey is Sinful Colors Be Happy.  I found it in a discount bin at Big Lots.  Be careful and use a base coat though, they stain.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't. I freehanded it. I have more trouble with guides than they're worth. Hah.

Wow! Nice job!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It reminds me of my dad and how he always wears big gaudy turquoise jewelry and belt buckles.  He's 1980's country to the core! 

Another dupe for For Audrey is Sinful Colors Be Happy.  I found it in a discount bin at Big Lots.  Be careful and use a base coat though, they stain.
Thanks!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing SOPI Designer Fig Leaf topped with Starrily Bzz Bzz and Julep Shoshanna. I love how sparkly it is in the sunlight. The holographic goodness doesn't pick up in the picture though.




That green combination looks great! Is the base the holo?


----------



## jesemiaud

> That green combination looks great! Is the base the holo?


 No, the green is kind of shimmery. The Shoshanna is a glitter holo.Â


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I desperately need to do my nails...the last time I pained them was Christmas Eve...they're all getting cut short, filed, buffed, and painted all pretty like


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't help changing my mani so soon after I went searching for swatches of one of the polishes I got last night in my mini haul.  I don't normally say this but GO OUT AND BUY THIS TOP COAT NOW!!!!

This is NYC Top of the Gold.  I found out it's a dupe for Zoya's Maria Luisa.  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze For Audrey and matted with Essie Matte About You.





I don't have many gold polishes much less gold glitters but this is unlike anything else I have.  It's more of a dark toned gold vs say Essie As Gold As It Gets ad it's more flakie.  If that is even a term.  This polish is so awesome and at $1.99 you seriously can not go wrong with it. 
yes yes yes!!! need this, too...christa you are killing me...work has picked back up (only 4 days off all of jan..yay and boo!) so when that check comes in ive got a lovely list of about 8 polishes.. i HAVE to get, lol


----------



## alpina0560

a little late but here is my NYE manicure. Zoya Raven + Deborah Lippmann Glitter And Be Gay with Zoya Tomoko accent



I really love it but I just got my first A England polishes in the mail today so they need to be on my fingers asap!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

a little late but here is my NYE manicure. Zoya Raven + Deborah Lippmann Glitter And Be Gay with Zoya Tomoko accent





I really love it but I just got my first A England polishes in the mail today so they need to be on my fingers asap!!
This is fantastic.  My first a england should be here tomorrow!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

a little late but here is my NYE manicure. Zoya Raven + Deborah Lippmann Glitter And Be Gay with Zoya Tomoko accent





I really love it but I just got my first A England polishes in the mail today so they need to be on my fingers asap!!
Lovely! I'm still in the no A England group, but they all look absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## beautyabroad

Butter London:  Gel Base Coat

Butter London:  Cotton Buds

Butter London:  Petrol

Butter London:  Gel Top Coat

I have an obsession with Butter London.  Its kind of unhealthy at this point  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Cotton Buds is great for layering under other polishes to really make the color stand out.


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have never thinned a polish, but I could probably split my bottle into 2 with extra base in each to make them full, and still haw a great glitter topper. I've never seen a polish so dense with glitter.

I am definitely not looking forward to takin it off, lol.

Gurrrrl..  you need to invest in some Glitter A-Peel base coat from Nail Pattern Boldness.  I freaking love it.  There a video on my blog showing how well it works.  It's totally my favorite non-color nail product that I got this year.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! I hope you had a great party to match the fantastic nails!

I had WAY too much fun!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I blame you -Glares at MuT- I was a simple man with a guilty pleasure until I joined this forum. Now I'm a monster.



Look at what you've done to me!!

Hah. On the bright side, we have Belugaria and Lots of Luxe at my store!! We never put them out so they're just sitting in the back as I left them. Would you like them?





I covet both of those.  Neither have been on any of the shelves I've looked at.  I may have to break down and buy them online.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Gurrrrl..  you need to invest in some Glitter A-Peel base coat from Nail Pattern Boldness.  I freaking love it.  There a video on my blog showing how well it works.  It's totally my favorite non-color nail product that I got this year.
I need to get this!  I love Nail Pattern Boldness.  I need another bottle of Glitter Food anyway.  For my glitters I use Cover Girl Peelers polish from the 90's.  I know some people use glue.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Changed my mind...I took my polish off, and I decided I'm going to give my nails a break. They are ultra dry right now, so I want to focus on  getting them back in shape before I polish them again. We'll see how long this lasts...I usually can't get past 24 hours on a polish hiatus.


----------



## wrkreads

> Gurrrrl.. Â you need to invest in some Glitter A-Peel base coat from Nail Pattern Boldness. Â I freaking love it. Â There a video on my blog showing how well it works. Â


 I say I'm going to buy some every time I have to remove glitter lol. But I always forget. Maybe I'll order some tonight.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't help changing my mani so soon after I went searching for swatches of one of the polishes I got last night in my mini haul.  I don't normally say this but GO OUT AND BUY THIS TOP COAT NOW!!!!

This is NYC Top of the Gold.  I found out it's a dupe for Zoya's Maria Luisa.  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze For Audrey and matted with Essie Matte About You.





I don't have many gold polishes much less gold glitters but this is unlike anything else I have.  It's more of a dark toned gold vs say Essie As Gold As It Gets ad it's more flakie.  If that is even a term.  This polish is so awesome and at $1.99 you seriously can not go wrong with it. 
Gorgeous! I already have the Zoya; now I know what color to try it with.


----------



## dressupthedog

Polish TBH This Is How I Troll over Hit Polish Snow's Rose. The picture isn't great, but I had to share. This is How I Troll is my first thermal, and it might be my favorite polish yet. I got it after seeing [@]Christa W[/@] post about it a few times. Thank you!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Polish TBH This Is How I Troll over Hit Polish Snow's Rose. The picture isn't great, but I had to share. This is How I Troll is my first thermal, and it might be my favorite polish yet. I got it after seeing @Christa W post about it a few times. Thank you!
Love, Love, Love!  I ordered a second bottle.


----------



## acostakk

Julie G You-niverse on some fingers and Sally Hansen Plume on others - just proving to myself that they are indeed dupes and I don't need to keep both!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G You-niverse on some fingers and Sally Hansen Plume on others - just proving to myself that they are indeed dupes and I don't need to keep both!






I have this bad habit of wanting to buy potential dupes so as to do a comparison and take photos. Yes, I have a blog, but a small one and I do not get free press samples.


----------



## Christa W

A England Sleeping Palace.  This is one coat!  I did them while over to dinner at my boyfriend's parents before doing her nails with China Glaze Lubu Heels.  The sweater I am wearing (because it's actually chilly in FL tonight) is one that has browns, grays and other neutral tones.  I actually didn't have any polish on when I picked out what I was going to wear and grabbed this out of the mailbox this afternoon.  It turned out to look amazing with it.  It's described as a deep smoky purple gray.  I actually saw it leaning towards brown.  It could have been due to the light or what I was wearing but it's amazing nonetheless. 

This was nominated best polish of the entire year by one of the blogger reviews for 2013.  Of all polish the entire year.  That's what prompted me to purchase this shade of any other A England I was looking at.  I do love it.  I must buy more of their polishes.


----------



## acostakk

> I have this bad habit of wanting to buy potential dupes so as to do a comparison and take photos. Yes, I have a blog, but a small one and I do not get free press samples.


 My husband bought both of these. For all his grumbling, he's a total enabler! I guess he really likes this color, but I still don't need two  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G You-niverse on some fingers and Sally Hansen Plume on others - just proving to myself that they are indeed dupes and I don't need to keep both!






So which are you keeping???  Either have a better formula?  I do this countless times then justify the difference and keep it as a "back up".


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have another thank you mani featuring items from my SS Nail @Christa W.

Here is what I am calling my beach encrusted nails with stamped accent.

2 coats Sinful Colors in Nirvana, 1 coat KB Shimmer in Sand in my Stocking and stamps using Winstonia plate W-01 and Essence Vintage District in Shopping @ Portobello Road.





I cannot believe the amount of glitter in the KB Shimmer. This is literally one coat, with just one dip in the bottle and half scraped off the brush. My fingers feel totally encrusted. It's crazy! Almost too much glitter because you can't see all the different types clearly.

Just to share, this was actually super easy to remove. Like the easiest glitter I have ever removed. I think because there was so much glitter and not much base, so there wasn't a lot holding it on. I put remover soaked cotton on for 2-3 min (until my fingers were freezing cold), and then used a cotton pad to gently scrape off the glitter. Definitely less scrubbing or trouble than any other glitter. Only one finger was sore after I was done.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just to share, this was actually super easy to remove. Like the easiest glitter I have ever removed. I think because there was so much glitter and not much base, so there wasn't a lot holding it on. I put remover soaked cotton on for 2-3 min (until my fingers were freezing cold), and then used a cotton pad to gently scrape off the glitter. Definitely less scrubbing or trouble than any other glitter. Only one finger was sore after I was done.
I am shocked.  Good to know!


----------



## acostakk

> So which are you keeping???Â  Either have a better formula?Â  I do this countless times then justify the difference and keep it as a "back up".


 The formula was great on both. Julie G has a shorter, narrower brush which I like with my short nails. Sally Hansen has the large, almost cover the whole nail in one swipe brush. If my mom likes the color, she'll get the SH cause I know she likes the brush. If it goes in the swap box..... I'm not sure. It may come down to which one fits into the storage box with the least amount of shifting to make space.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


The formula was great on both. Julie G has a shorter, narrower brush which I like with my short nails. Sally Hansen has the large, almost cover the whole nail in one swipe brush. If my mom likes the color, she'll get the SH cause I know she likes the brush. If it goes in the swap box..... I'm not sure. It may come down to which one fits into the storage box with the least amount of shifting to make space.

Thanks!  Great answer.  I love that your mom can use it too if she likes it.  I am not a fan of that Sally Hansen bottle style.  I hate that they are all different.  My poor polishes don't line up in my Melmer.  On my polish shelf wall it's not as big of an issue but in the drawers it drives me insane.


----------



## Spark of Allure

you could also use regular school glue under the glitter! That is what I do, and when it's time to remove it, you just peel it off! Works like a charm. So if you have any at home, give it a try! 

Oh and right now I'm wearing essie's Parca Perfect! I can't make up my mind what kind of nail art to do with it! I keep on staring on my nails and come up blank, LOL. I might just to something with striping tape

edit: no blog links, per TOS -kawaiimeows


----------



## lebeautydiaries

I've been obsessing over black &amp; gold lately.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Polish TBH This Is How I Troll over Hit Polish Snow's Rose. The picture isn't great, but I had to share. This is How I Troll is my first thermal, and it might be my favorite polish yet. I got it after seeing @Christa W post about it a few times. Thank you!

So cute. I like the bars in there.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



It looks beautiful, and fantastic with the sweater!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lebeautydiaries* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I've been obsessing over black &amp; gold lately.
Welcome! I'm fascinated by the blue 'stripe' on the floor? in your photo. The combination of blues is really pretty so I'm curious what it is! The mani looks like a great new year's eve look.


----------



## Monika1

Catching up, here is recently new-to-me Cult Nails Enticing - I played with coat numbers and it takes 4/5 coats to hide the nail line. The ones with vnl mostly have 3 coats. I didn't mind that away from the camera as it wasn't that apparent, and had a pretty soft look.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Catching up, here is recently new-to-me Cult Nails Enticing - I played with coat numbers and it takes 4/5 coats to hide the nail line. The ones with vnl mostly have 3 coats. I didn't mind that away from the camera as it wasn't that apparent, and had a pretty soft look.








This is incredible.  So soft and delicate and looks great even with that many coats.  I am really loving Cult Nails.  Did you also use Wicked Fast with it? How do you like that as a top coat.  I think I need to get it.


----------



## DonnaD

I have not dropped off the face of the earth!  My nails are still all jacked up so I haven't been doing them.  I've been churning out fingerless gloves, hats and scarves like a one woman crocheting mill.  The holidays have been crazy and I finally got the rest of the damfam out of my house and I told them they're not allowed back until May at the earliest.  I cooked a 20 lb prime rib on New Year's day!  I graduate on the 17th!!!!  Yippee skippy!

I'm not even gonna bother to try to bring my nails back into shape or paint them.  We're done with the hall and bathroom but we're starting on the guest bedroom and living room here in the next couple of weeks.  I despair of ever having nice nails again.


----------



## Christa W

Here is Sleeping Palace with flash.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is incredible.  So soft and delicate and looks great even with that many coats.  I am really loving Cult Nails.  Did you also use Wicked Fast with it? How do you like that as a top coat.  I think I need to get it.
Thanks! I guess you can see it (the thickness) a bit just at the cuticles where the clean-up edge is a bit thick; it's hard to do much really well about that - I'll get better with experience. I really love Wicked Fast top coat but honestly don't have that much to compare it to - It's better than Nubar Diamont in my experience as it is faster. Diamont eats thinner as it runs down. We'll see about Wicked. I have tried none of Poshe, Seche Vite, or HK Girl. With Wicked I've had no issues with shrinkage and am also loving it over Zoya polishes. It does 'melt' the base polish a bit so you have to be careful with that - coating the tips first is a bit dangerous because you can wipe off the polish near the tips when you do the rest of the nail. But when you do it at the end instead, you have to work really fast so that you don't get any uneven parts from topcoat that's already dried. I tend to favour the "tip first, then be super careful near the tip and use a thick layer of topcoat so you don't pull off any polish" approach, for whatever reason.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have not dropped off the face of the earth!  My nails are still all jacked up so I haven't been doing them.  I've been churning out fingerless gloves, hats and scarves like a one woman crocheting mill.  The holidays have been crazy and I finally got the rest of the damfam out of my house and I told them they're not allowed back until May at the earliest.  I cooked a 20 lb prime rib on New Year's day!  I graduate on the 17th!!!!  Yippee skippy!

I'm not even gonna bother to try to bring my nails back into shape or paint them.  We're done with the hall and bathroom but we're starting on the guest bedroom and living room here in the next couple of weeks.  I despair of ever having nice nails again.
Happy New Year! We miss your gorgeous designs. It seems the end to nail damage from renovation is in sight, so have hope! Couldn't you build up little sturdy nails with gel/acrylic for the time being?

It's amazing that you've done the nail cos school thing - you have so many amazing skills and knowledge from it. All I've learned I've learned online. I've figured out there is difference between the gel/acrylic powder stuff you can build nails with and the gel polish with the primer and topper that you just paint nails with (both of which go under a light to cure based on my current understanding?) but actually building and fixing nails is still a mystery to me. It must be such fun to have all those skills at your fingertips &lt; tee, hee. I've only had two (regular nail polish) manis done for me in my life, so I've never seen either of the gel things used irl, but I got a mini Sally Hansen set to try (with just the polish stuff) this Christmas, so I'm looking forward to that!

I just thought making sturdy little tips for yourself might be good as they would maybe hold up to the work and could be decorated if you have time to play in between.


----------



## Monika1

Here is my chaotic multi-colour Christmas mani (done aaafter Christmas - I just didn't have time then) to try some new Zoyas and see how stamping with and on them would go, and what combinations I like:



     



Left to right in photo, thumb to pinky, we have, all Zoya: [sarah in photo] Dream, Purity, Nyx (on Timo; I changed my mind on colours), Sarah, Cassedy; [Vespa in photo] Timo, Vespa, Purity, Dream (on Timo), Rekha.

And stamped:



     



The stamp colours are left to right, thumb to pinky: [Dream in photo] Konad White, Deep Jungle; Zoya Penny, Trixie, Ziv; [sarah in photo] Konad Yellow; Zoya Sarah; Konad White; Zoya Ziv; Konad White.


----------



## brandarae

Gothic Gala Lacquers - Liquid Violet


----------



## luckyme502

> I have not dropped off the face of the earth! Â My nails are still all jacked up so I haven't been doing them. Â I've been churning out fingerless gloves, hats and scarves like a one woman crocheting mill. Â The holidays have been crazy and I finally got the rest of the damfam out of my house and I told them they're not allowed back until May at the earliest. Â I cooked a 20 lb prime rib on New Year's day! Â I graduate on the 17th!!!! Â Yippee skippy! I'm not even gonna bother to try to bring my nails back into shape or paint them. Â We're done with the hall and bathroom but we're starting on the guest bedroom and living room here in the next couple of weeks. Â I despair of ever having nice nails again.


 I think a new thread with pics of the renovations is in order!


----------



## madeupMegan

Nails Inc. Topping Lane.

I've definitely found a new favourite!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Topping Lane.

I've definitely found a new favourite!
Love it!  Make me want a good cupcake!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gothic Gala Lacquers - Liquid Violet




That is such a pretty color.  Perfect almost orchid shade which is the color of year for 2014.


----------



## wrkreads

I put on Essence LOL last night with the intention to stamp on it, but then lost the urge to do nail art, so here's a clean look at the bright fugly that is LOL.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I put on Essence LOL last night with the intention to stamp on it, but then lost the urge to do nail art, so here's a clean look at the bright fugly that is LOL.



Yay for fugly.  I like it.  Does that mean I loose my street cred?


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay for fugly.  I like it.  Does that mean I loose my street cred?

I totally love it. I've been eyeing it since I decided to join the Instagram #ihalchallenge for Jan. A new nail theme every 3 days is something I can do. I picked this for the first one - Fresh since it's so bright. I wanted to stamp some bright blue somethings on it, but ran out of steam. No top coat on it, so I hope it can last a few days before I remove it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I totally love it. I've been eyeing it since I decided to join the Instagram #ihalchallenge for Jan. A new nail theme every 3 days is something I can do. I picked this for the first one - Fresh since it's so bright. I wanted to stamp some bright blue somethings on it, but ran out of steam. No top coat on it, so I hope it can last a few days before I remove it.
Oooh I saw that challenge.  Looking forward to seeing what you do.


----------



## GlamBabe

I'm wearing Julep "Michelle" a super dark blue that nearly looks black. It's specifically there to irritate my husband who I'm mad at. He hates black, navy and dark silver nails. So what do I do, LOL.....talk about passive aggressive!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep "Michelle" a super dark blue that nearly looks black. It's specifically there to irritate my husband who I'm mad at. He hates black, navy and dark silver nails. So what do I do, LOL.....talk about passive aggressive!!
That's a fantastic color I have seen swatches of it.


----------



## GlamBabe

I like it, but then I covered it with Colbie, one of the most glittery shades out there, you can see it from across the room. It's a greenish tinted heavy duty glitter color. I have purchased so many Julep colors it's pathetic. Then I had terrible customer service and cancelled. They are aware of why, so maybe they will contact me at some point. Who knows...Meanwhile I will keep wearing makeup and nails that my husband HATES!! (which I love, thank g-d)


----------



## Christa W

Nail broke on my middle finger so I had to remove my polish and do some damage control. This is KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk over Sinful Colors Whipped which is a black matte polish. This polish is awesome. Holo. Check. Duochrome. Check. I prefer it alone although it needs 3 coats.



This is mid change.



What a phenomenal green. It actually goes with my Packers jersey for the game tomorrow!



With flash. It's a shift to purple but this looks almost silver. There's a ton going here and it's all beautiful. Formula like any KB Shimmer is great. Wearing no top coat at the moment. I may add KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nail broke on my middle finger so I had to remove my polish and do some damage control. This is KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk over Sinful Colors Whipped which is a black matte polish. This polish is awesome. Holo. Check. Duochrome. Check. I prefer it alone although it needs 3 coats.



This is mid change.



What a phenomenal green. It actually goes with my Packers jersey for the game tomorrow!



With flash. It's a shift to purple but this looks almost silver. There's a ton going here and it's all beautiful. Formula like any KB Shimmer is great. Wearing no top coat at the moment. I may add KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.
That is really lovely!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my chaotic multi-colour Christmas mani (done aaafter Christmas - I just didn't have time then) to try some new Zoyas and see how stamping with and on them would go, and what combinations I like:



     



Left to right in photo, thumb to pinky, we have, all Zoya: [sarah in photo] Dream, Purity, Nyx (on Timo; I changed my mind on colours), Sarah, Cassedy; [Vespa in photo] Timo, Vespa, Purity, Dream (on Timo), Rekha.

And stamped:



     



The stamp colours are left to right, thumb to pinky: [Dream in photo] Konad White, Deep Jungle; Zoya Penny, Trixie, Ziv; [sarah in photo] Konad Yellow; Zoya Sarah; Konad White; Zoya Ziv; Konad White.
That is so creative! I always love your manis Monika, I just sit there and stare at each finger because you always make them look like little works of art. Brilliant job, as usual!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nail broke on my middle finger so I had to remove my polish and do some damage control. This is KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk over Sinful Colors Whipped which is a black matte polish. This polish is awesome. Holo. Check. Duochrome. Check. I prefer it alone although it needs 3 coats.



This is mid change.



What a phenomenal green. It actually goes with my Packers jersey for the game tomorrow!



With flash. It's a shift to purple but this looks almost silver. There's a ton going here and it's all beautiful. Formula like any KB Shimmer is great. Wearing no top coat at the moment. I may add KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.
Must. Have. That!

Stunning color, I can't believe all three pictures are the same polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO

Kinda sorta nail art, but not really; I guess you could call it lazy nail art. Three coats of Maybelline Gilded Rose as a base, accent nails topped with one coat of Zoya Chyna and some random SOPI gold glitter (idk the name, the sticker fell off).


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here is Sleeping Palace with flash. 


So awesome. Now we know why A England has such a great reputation.;


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda sorta nail art, but not really; I guess you could call it lazy nail art. Three coats of Maybelline Gilded Rose as a base, accent nails topped with one coat of Zoya Chyna and some random SOPI gold glitter (idk the name, the sticker fell off).




Fun! Zoya Chyna is one of the best reds ever.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nail broke on my middle finger so I had to remove my polish and do some damage control. This is KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk over Sinful Colors Whipped which is a black matte polish. This polish is awesome. Holo. Check. Duochrome. Check. I prefer it alone although it needs 3 coats.



This is mid change.



What a phenomenal green. It actually goes with my Packers jersey for the game tomorrow!



With flash. It's a shift to purple but this looks almost silver. There's a ton going here and it's all beautiful. Formula like any KB Shimmer is great. Wearing no top coat at the moment. I may add KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.
Yay, I'm so glad that you loved it. I haven't worn mine yet. I love to see swatches of my Untrieds and know that they will look fabulous when I get to them.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I put on Essence LOL last night with the intention to stamp on it, but then lost the urge to do nail art, so here's a clean look at the bright fugly that is LOL.



Yay for fugly.  I like it.  Does that mean I loose my street cred?

I like it, too. I think it looks happy. It reminds me of a Sinful Colors one that I have.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Topping Lane.

I've definitely found a new favourite!
That is so cute!


----------



## mindcaviar

I am pretty sure my crazy manicure made the Saints win their first playoff game EVER IN THE HISTORY OF THE FRANCHISE!! hahahhaaaa

This is Zoya Piaf with Starrily Bzz Bzz over it and Julep Leslie on the tips. I know it's over the top, but like the commercial says, "It's only weird if it doesn't work."


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I put on Essence LOL last night with the intention to stamp on it, but then lost the urge to do nail art, so here's a clean look at the bright fugly that is LOL.
 
Yay for fugly.  I like it.  Does that mean I loose my street cred?

I like it, too. I think it looks happy. *It reminds me of a Sinful Colors one that I have.*

Innocent.....me too!


----------



## flawlessme06

I need more practice, but here's my mani.

Sinful colors "Snow Me White"

Finger Paints"It's an Original"

Kleancolor "Yogurt Raisin"


----------



## sleepykat

> Â
> 
> 
> 
> Â
> 
> 
> 
> I put on Essence LOL last night with the intention to stamp on it, but then lost the urge to do nail art, so here's a clean look at the bright fugly that is LOL. Â
> 
> 
> 
> Yay for fugly.Â  I like it.Â  Does that mean I loose my street cred?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like it, too. I think it looks happy. *It reminds me of a Sinful Colors one that I have.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Innocent.....me too!
Click to expand...

 Yep, that's the one.


----------



## sleepykat

> I need more practice, but here's my mani. Sinful colors "Snow Me White" Finger Paints"It's an Original" Kleancolor "Yogurt Raisin"


 I want that Kleancolor Yogurt Raisin.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Julep Margot w/some sequins that came from the circular swap box. They are really iridescent and rainbow-y in person, I couldn't get it to show up in a pic.





I'm going to have to switch to something more conservative later today, I have a bunch of meetings tomorrow so I feel like I should tone it down...


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spark of Allure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *you could also use regular school glue under the glitter! That is what I do, and when it's time to remove it, you just peel it off! Works like a charm. So if you have any at home, give it a try! *

Oh and right now I'm wearing essie's Parca Perfect! I can't make up my mind what kind of nail art to do with it! I keep on staring on my nails and come up blank, LOL. I might just to something with striping tape

edit: no blog links, per TOS -kawaiimeows
I tried this for my NYE mani, which I wanted to be a glitter bomb for just one night. About 30 seconds after I put the polish on over the glue it started buckling and cracking and getting all bunched up. What did I do wrong? Do you do a base coat, glue, color or no base coat? Let the glue dry all the way or put the polish on while it's still tacky?

I'm dying to know the tricks because I keep hearing about people doing this and was excited to try it but then it was a disaster.


----------



## flawlessme06

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I want that Kleancolor Yogurt Raisin.
I purchased it from the Kleancolor site. It's one of the Matte Lacquers, and it shows amazing over white nail polish.


----------



## disconik

> I tried this for my NYE mani, which I wanted to be a glitter bomb for just one night. About 30 seconds after I put the polish on over the glue it started buckling and cracking and getting all bunched up. What did I do wrong? Do you do a base coat, glue, color or no base coat? Let the glue dry all the way or put the polish on while it's still tacky? I'm dying to know the tricks because I keep hearing about people doing this and was excited to try it but then it was a disaster.


 I have to sing to praises of Glitter A-Peel from Nail Pattern Boldness. It really is awesome. I did a video on my blog showing how easy it makes it to remove glitter polish. I'm in love with it!


----------



## lissa1307

> I tried this for my NYE mani, which I wanted to be a glitter bomb for just one night. About 30 seconds after I put the polish on over the glue it started buckling and cracking and getting all bunched up. What did I do wrong? Do you do a base coat, glue, color or no base coat? Let the glue dry all the way or put the polish on while it's still tacky? I'm dying to know the tricks because I keep hearing about people doing this and was excited to try it but then it was a disaster.


 I use school glue, what i do is i paint two very thin coats letting it dry well in between coats.ive done this both over a base and without and had no problems with most polishes. For particularly strong..aka peeling the wallpaper off the walls fumes type i use a base coat or any mild clear coat on top of the glue after its dry..ive noticed some strong polishes start to eat away at the glue while others dont.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I use school glue, what i do is i paint two very thin coats letting it dry well in between coats.ive done this both over a base and without and had no problems with most polishes. For particularly strong..aka peeling the wallpaper off the walls fumes type i use a base coat or any mild clear coat on top of the glue after its dry..ive noticed some strong polishes start to eat away at the glue while others dont.
I just tried using the school glue last night for the first time.  It worked well, but I have already peeled off my entire mani.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I use school glue, what i do is i paint two very thin coats letting it dry well in between coats.ive done this both over a base and without and had no problems with most polishes. For particularly strong..aka peeling the wallpaper off the walls fumes type i use a base coat or any mild clear coat on top of the glue after its dry..ive noticed some strong polishes start to eat away at the glue while others dont.
Maybe it was the polish I was using then. It definitely seemed like it was having a weird chemical reaction of some sort. The glue I was using was regular old Elmer's. I'll try a base coat over the glue next time. Thanks! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have to sing to praises of Glitter A-Peel from Nail Pattern Boldness. It really is awesome. I did a video on my blog showing how easy it makes it to remove glitter polish. I'm in love with it!
You have me sold but it's not in stock!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Maybe it was the polish I was using then. It definitely seemed like it was having a weird chemical reaction of some sort. The glue I was using was regular old Elmer's. I'll try a base coat over the glue next time. Thanks! 

You have me sold but it's not in stock! 



 
I saw one of the indie makers commenting she uses yellow stopper from Sally Beauty.  I am not sure what that is exactly but that might be an option too.

OK I just looked it up and apparently it's supposed to be a non yellowing top coat but a few reviews say it does peel off.  I think I am going to grab a bottle next time I swing by there.


----------



## Spark of Allure

> I tried this for my NYE mani, which I wanted to be a glitter bomb for just one night. About 30 seconds after I put the polish on over the glue it started buckling and cracking and getting all bunched up. What did I do wrong? Do you do a base coat, glue, color or no base coat? Let the glue dry all the way or put the polish on while it's still tacky? I'm dying to know the tricks because I keep hearing about people doing this and was excited to try it but then it was a disaster.


 Just as others already said, regular Elmer's glue, let it dry completely. With or without base coat, it doesn't matter. I apply it thick. Meaning the nail is white from the glue. When the glue is dry it will be clear. And yeah, the temptation to start peeling it off is big, lol. But with a good top coat, I can get around 3-4 days of wear out of it. If I don't start picking on it that is.


----------



## disconik

> Maybe it was the polish I was using then. It definitely seemed like it was having a weird chemical reaction of some sort. The glue I was using was regular old Elmer's. I'll try a base coat over the glue next time. Thanks!Â  You have me sold but it's not in stock!Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â


 Oh noes!! Definitely keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Lolo22

Finally posting in here again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Essie Mochachino and Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally posting in here again



. Essie Mochachino and Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love.
 
Nice work on the glitter gradient!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally posting in here again



. Essie Mochachino and Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love.



What a unique and wonderful combination. It looks so great close up!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Morgan w/some sequins that came from the circular swap box. They are really iridescent and rainbow-y in person, I couldn't get it to show up in a pic.





I'm going to have to switch to something more conservative later today, I have a bunch of meetings tomorrow so I feel like I should tone it down...
Ah! Sequins! What a neat idea. Maybe the intensity of the iridescence doesn't show up on camera, but at least we get the idea of it; there is a hint of it in this photo for sure. Great mani design!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *flawlessme06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need more practice, but here's my mani.

Sinful colors "Snow Me White"

Finger Paints"It's an Original"

Kleancolor "Yogurt Raisin"








This mani makes me think of a certain television show with a spaceship and some deep space travel and certain uniforms...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blue and white is always a gorgeous combination!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am pretty sure my crazy manicure made the Saints win their first playoff game EVER IN THE HISTORY OF THE FRANCHISE!! hahahhaaaa

This is Zoya Piaf with Starrily Bzz Bzz over it and Julep Leslie on the tips. I know it's over the top, but like the commercial says, "It's only weird if it doesn't work."




Well, a lucky mani is always a good thing! This one surprises me as being a yellow and black combination that I really truly like and appreciate. What a lovely and creative use of the glitter and a flattering mani with yellow!


----------



## flawlessme06

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This mani makes me think of a certain television show with a spaceship and some deep space travel and certain uniforms...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Blue and white is always a gorgeous combination!
Yes it is.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda sorta nail art, but not really; I guess you could call it lazy nail art. Three coats of Maybelline Gilded Rose as a base, accent nails topped with one coat of Zoya Chyna and some random SOPI gold glitter (idk the name, the sticker fell off).





Oooh! After looking at this, having my first experiences with Zoya PixieDusts (I got Nyx, Vespa, Godiva, Tomoko, Dahlia, London, Sunshine, and Liberty PixieDusts in my U.S. Christmas pickup, yippee!), and so enjoying Zoya Sarah, I'm regretting not getting Chyna! This is such a beautiful combination; of course it's nail art!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is so creative! I always love your manis Monika, I just sit there and stare at each finger because you always make them look like little works of art. Brilliant job, as usual!
Thank-you, Anastasia, for your sweet comment! I wanted to try many new things at the same time, so it was a fun little experiment. I'm really enjoying the PixieDusts and both Cassedy and Sarah really amaze me (though Sarah looks more pink than red when stamping on white, especially in photos). They both are the kind you immediately admire when you put them on, and that make  you wish you were wearing only them. And as much as I love blue and like Dream, Cassedy and Sarah are the ones I want to try first as main colours! I can't wait until my nails even out - I didn't have the heart to cut them all when the one index fingernail broke and the other split.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you, Anastasia, for your sweet comment! I wanted to try many new things at the same time, so it was a fun little experiment. I'm really enjoying the PixieDusts and both Cassedy and Sarah really amaze me (though Sarah looks more pink than red when stamping on white, especially in photos). They both are the kind you immediately admire when you put them on, and that make  you wish you were wearing only them. And as much as I love blue and like Dream, Cassedy and Sarah are the ones I want to try first as main colours! I can't wait until my nails even out - I didn't have the heart to cut them all when the one index fingernail broke and the other split.
I am doing the 3 free polishes for $12.00 promo Zoya has starting on 01/07.  London is number 1 on my wish list followed closely by Dream.  Still debating on the 3rd one or if I can afford to do anymore.  Deciding between Chita or Storm.


----------



## yousoldtheworld

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you, Anastasia, for your sweet comment! I wanted to try many new things at the same time, so it was a fun little experiment. I'm really enjoying the PixieDusts and both Cassedy and Sarah really amaze me (though Sarah looks more pink than red when stamping on white, especially in photos). They both are the kind you immediately admire when you put them on, and that make  you wish you were wearing only them. And as much as I love blue and like Dream, Cassedy and Sarah are the ones I want to try first as main colours! I can't wait until my nails even out - I didn't have the heart to cut them all when the one index fingernail broke and the other split.
I am doing the 3 free polishes for $12.00 promo Zoya has starting on 01/07.  London is number 1 on my wish list followed closely by Dream.  Still debating on the 3rd one or if I can afford to do anymore.  Deciding between Chita or Storm.

Storm and Nyx are my two favorite Zoyas besides Dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18

julep farrah silk finish and julep missy tips


----------



## SarahNull

Nails Inc. London 'Galaxy' Nail Polish in Knightsbridge Road


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Storm and Nyx are my two favorite Zoyas besides Dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I may just get the $25.00 worth so I can have free shipping and get the 3 free making them all like $4.50 each.  That way I can get Seraphina and Payton too.


----------



## Jill1228

OPI Push and Shove from the Gwen Stefani collection


----------



## Christa W

> OPI Push and Shove from the Gwen Stefani collection


 You are the first person I've seen this on that looks that fantastic and that chrome. How do you like the formula? I can't wait to get this collection. This is so amazing!


----------



## CheshireCookie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Push and Shove from the Gwen Stefani collection








   ::swoon, stagger, faint:: .................



OH my, my, my....this is a must-have for me.


----------



## luckyme502

> julep farrah silk finish and julep missy tips


 I'm wearing Farrah right now and I love the color, but I'm finding it doesn't wear well. Probably because I didn't use a top coat.


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Push and Shove from the Gwen Stefani collection





I picked up this set at Ulta tonight and ended up putting it back. Stupid no-buy! Looks way cool, though!


----------



## Jill1228

> You are the first person I've seen this on that looks that fantastic and that chrome. How do you like the formula? I can't wait to get this collection. This is so amazing!


 Thanks everyone. I like it. Of course my husband gave me the "judging you" look


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Julep Nan. I absolutely love the color. It goes so nicely with my skintone. Only problem is tip wear. I've not had this problem with any of my other Julep polishes!  And, yes indeed, I did the tip and then the nail because I wanted it to be a good job. And I used my base coat and top coat as usual. I like the color so much I would buy another bottle for me and one for my sis in law, but with the tip wear I'm not sure. And that's why there is no pic of it posted!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you, Anastasia, for your sweet comment! I wanted to try many new things at the same time, so it was a fun little experiment. I'm really enjoying the PixieDusts and both Cassedy and Sarah really amaze me (though Sarah looks more pink than red when stamping on white, especially in photos). They both are the kind you immediately admire when you put them on, and that make  you wish you were wearing only them. And as much as I love blue and like Dream, Cassedy and Sarah are the ones I want to try first as main colours! I can't wait until my nails even out - I didn't have the heart to cut them all when the one index fingernail broke and the other split.
I am doing the 3 free polishes for $12.00 promo Zoya has starting on 01/07.  London is number 1 on my wish list followed closely by Dream.  Still debating on the 3rd one or if I can afford to do anymore.  Deciding between Chita or Storm.

I have London but haven't worn it yet. Dream is a dream. I adore Chita. Whoever was regretting not getting Chyna earlier, get it. Reds are lower on my list of needed polishes, but Chyna is just awesome. It looks great both regular or with top coat. Of course, I have loved all of the Pixie Dusts that I have tried so far.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Malaga Wine - and a photo bomb by my cat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KateR

Bored Sunday Mani


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bored Sunday Mani




I love this!  Are those stamps or decals?


----------



## KateR

Stamps. It's on one of the Dashica Big SdP plates, but I can't remember which one.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Stamps. It's on one of the Dashica Big SdP plates, but I can't remember which one.
Wow great job!  I love this color combo on the stamping.  It's perfect.


----------



## KateR

@Christa W thanks! That's really sweet of you to say!


----------



## mindcaviar

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, a lucky mani is always a good thing! This one surprises me as being a yellow and black combination that I really truly like and appreciate. What a lovely and creative use of the glitter and a flattering mani with yellow!
Thanks so much! hahahaa I did it more for Team Spirit than to be flattering, but I'm glad you like it.


----------



## luckyme502

Julep's Betty, first without flash then with flash.  This polish is so beautiful.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Julep's Betty, first without flash then with flash.  This polish is so beautiful.  
Love it!  I have it coming either tomorrow or Wed.  Can't wait!


----------



## Spark of Allure

Today I'm wearing this mani made with tape! Polishes I used are from the OPI Holiday collection:

Ski Slope SweetieAll Sparkly and GoldWarm Me UpUnderneath the Mistletoe


----------



## FrostKitty

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



A England Sleeping Palace.  This is one coat!  I did them while over to dinner at my boyfriend's parents before doing her nails with China Glaze Lubu Heels.  The sweater I am wearing (because it's actually chilly in FL tonight) is one that has browns, grays and other neutral tones.  I actually didn't have any polish on when I picked out what I was going to wear and grabbed this out of the mailbox this afternoon.  It turned out to look amazing with it.  It's described as a deep smoky purple gray.  I actually saw it leaning towards brown.  It could have been due to the light or what I was wearing but it's amazing nonetheless. 

This was nominated best polish of the entire year by one of the blogger reviews for 2013.  Of all polish the entire year.  That's what prompted me to purchase this shade of any other A England I was looking at.  I do love it.  I must buy more of their polishes.
I adore A-England, I have most of their colors and every single one is one coat wonderful!!!    The entire Burne-Jones collection is dreamy... I was in the middle of stripping a Sephora Pantone Disaster and debating what to apply when I saw this... decision made!!


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I adore A-England, I have most of their colors and every single one is one coat wonderful!!!    The entire Burne-Jones collection is dreamy... I was in the middle of stripping a Sephora Pantone Disaster and debating what to apply when I saw this... decision made!!  
Yes! I have 3 A-Englands. And the only problem I've had is that I need a new Princess Sabra. Because I didn't put the cap on right, and it got goopy.





Guess at least I have an excuse to buy more!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Yes! I have 3 A-Englands. And the only problem I've had is that I need a new Princess Sabra. Because I didn't put the cap on right, and it got goopy.





Guess at least I have an excuse to buy more!

Your polish is not ruined! Just add a few drops of thinner and roll the bottle, repeat until the consistency is back to normal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This one is good, and affordable...available at Sally Beauty. A bottle lasts a loooong time.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Nail-Polish-Thinner/SBS-163400,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Your polish is not ruined! Just add a few drops of thinner and roll the bottle, repeat until the consistency is back to normal  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This one is good, and affordable...available at Sally Beauty. A bottle lasts a loooong time.

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Nail-Polish-Thinner/SBS-163400,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH
I can't believe I always forget about this! I do have some thinner at home. I'll have to remember to do this! Thanks.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

SOPI Leotard Optional. This is probably the most conservative mani I've ever had on in my entire life! Hahahaaaa


----------



## Christa W

Picked this shade to paint my toes then loved it so much I decided to do my fingers too. I picked this up as a clearance polish awhile ago and alas there it sat in my Melmer. Decided to choose a color just based on the nail wheel. This is Orly High On Hope. Navy shimmery polish with pink flakies. Went on great in 2 coats.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Sinful Colors At Sea + Starrily Sea Glass


----------



## wrkreads

> Sinful Colors At Sea + Starrily Sea Glass


 Looks pretty. I was actually just looking at my Sea Glass thinking I should wear it next, but wasn't sure what to put it over.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sinful Colors At Sea + Starrily Sea Glass




Beautiful!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Picked this shade to paint my toes then loved it so much I decided to do my fingers too. I picked this up as a clearance polish awhile ago and alas there it sat in my Melmer. Decided to choose a color just based on the nail wheel. This is Orly High On Hope. Navy shimmery polish with pink flakies. Went on great in 2 coats.



I love it. And yes, I am now at the point where I cannot remember if I already have it. I know that I picked it up at TJ Maxx, but I am not sure if I put it back or bought it...I think it must be time to do a spreadsheet to keep track of my polishes.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Julep's Betty, first without flash then with flash.  This polish is so beautiful.  
I agree, beautiful.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bored Sunday Mani




I love this!  Are those stamps or decals?

I love this, too. Your stamping is impeccable. I have such a hard time getting a full nail design stamped.


----------



## Christa W

It's here!!!!




I could photograph this for hours. This is 2 coats of Dance Legend Roz from the Chameleon collection. Bottle is a smaller size at only 8 ml but I'm ok with that. I must have more from this collection. Ok here's another...


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here!!!! 



I could photograph this for hours. This is 2 coats of Dance Legend Roz from the Chameleon collection. Bottle is a smaller size at only 8 ml but I'm ok with that. I must have more from this collection.
WOW!


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice work on the glitter gradient!
Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a unique and wonderful combination. It looks so great close up!
Thanks ladies!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Push and Shove from the Gwen Stefani collection




Wowzers!!! Love it!!  Been eyeing this polish!

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 




Julep's Betty, first without flash then with flash.  This polish is so beautiful.  
Soooooo pretty!!!  I can't wait to see the rest of the collection!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks everyone. I like it. Of course my husband gave me the "judging you" look

Ha, ha, ha; we're the same in that. I get it will almost everything! He's not an "adjusted to polish" type guy. I am so very impressed with how that looks on you though. Did you use a particular topcoat or specific strategy to get it that perfect?


----------



## lissa1307

> Thanks everyone. I like it. Of course my husband gave me the "judging you" look


 Screw him.lol..mine gives me the same look..i think these men of ours are jealous of our polish and awetasticalness. definitely on my ever growing list of must haves!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love it. And yes, I am now at the point where I cannot remember if I already have it. I know that I picked it up at TJ Maxx, but I am not sure if I put it back or bought it...I think it must be time to do a spreadsheet to keep track of my polishes.
I can't remember where I read it but someone was talking about how they tended to choose polish colors from their own collection based on brand preference or bottle aesthetics when choosing polish.  I told myself I wasn't that girl and now I do find myself being especially drawn to my indies which is understandable but yet I don't give a lot of love to my other polishes.  I love having them on the wheel so I can look down, see the color I want without knowing what it is. (OK I have most of them that I can recognize by sight but still...)    I don't have many Orly's.  I love that I accidental shopped my own stash.  I haven't quite gotten to the point where I have bought polishes I already own because I do have a spreadsheet and I pretty much play with my nail wheels for fun every night and while in between calls at work.  I love my spreadsheet.  I have it saving to Dropbox and then I have a spreadsheet app on my iPhone so when I am out and about I use my phone to look up swatches/reviews and cross reference my spreadsheet for whether or not I own it.  I have them sorted by shade (some by finish if it's a glitter or a thermal) so I can find them on the wheel and then look up what number corresponds to the spreadsheet.  Then a master list of all my shades so I can easily sort by brand or do a search by name to see if I already own it.  A lot o times I find swatches where someone says "it's an exact dupe of..." then I look for that one.  Although knowing my collecting nature, I will buy the dupe anyway!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ha, ha, ha; we're the same in that. I get it will almost everything! He's not an "adjusted to polish" type guy. I am so very impressed with how that looks on you though. Did you use a particular topcoat or specific strategy to get it that perfect?


Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Screw him.lol..mine gives me the same look..i think these men of ours are jealous of our polish and awetasticalness. definitely on my ever growing list of must haves!
My ex used to flip out over me wearing "funny" colors.  This was back in the mid 90's.  He's long since out of my life and yet I still have the polish... Hmmmm.

My boyfriend now just thinks I am cutest thing ever swatching my polishes, trying daring looks, showing him my stamping, and all my crazy nail art attempts.  He LOVES red polish which I will only wear when the occasion suits it but as long as I am happy doesn't care.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here!!!! 



I could photograph this for hours. This is 2 coats of Dance Legend Roz from the Chameleon collection. Bottle is a smaller size at only 8 ml but I'm ok with that. I must have more from this collection.

Ok here's another...



That is all sorts of perfect.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is all sorts of perfect.
I am kicking myself for missing out on the LLarowe restock of Knight which is a super LE and I should have grabbed Sully too which is aqua/purple/pink (with sorta green/gold).  I am in a duochrome mood lately!  This is similar to one from ILNP but not a dupe.  I can't think of the one it was compared to.  This did not have the usual Dance Legend funky chemical smell.  Application was like butter.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is all sorts of perfect.
I am kicking myself for missing out on the LLarowe restock of Knight which is a super LE and I should have grabbed Sully too which is aqua/purple/pink (with sorta green/gold).  I am in a duochrome mood lately!  This is similar to one from ILNP but not a dupe.  I can't think of the one it was compared to.  This did not have the usual Dance Legend funky chemical smell.  Application was like butter. 

Aren't we funny? We kick ourselves when we buy polish and we kick ourselves when we don't. I just received a Llarowe order in the mail, and I have naked nails waiting to be painted!


----------



## Momsgotmail

Ladies, I need your help please!!  I am going to place a ZOYA order, and I am not sure which polishes to buy.  THe choice is way too overwhelming.  I have yellow-undertoned skin, and prefer cool and neutral tones.  Could a few of you list your favorites?  I am looking for polish to do a french (I need a white and sheer pink).  I am also looking for a bronze.  Thanks!!  Oh, here is my current mani: Julep Misti under Joelle.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I need your help please!!  I am going to place a ZOYA order, and I am not sure which polishes to buy.  THe choice is way too overwhelming.  I have yellow-undertoned skin, and prefer cool and neutral tones.  Could a few of you list your favorites?  I am looking for polish to do a french (I need a white and sheer pink).  I am also looking for a bronze.  Thanks!!  Oh, here is my current mani: Julep Misti under Joelle. 





I love PixieDust shade Vespa. It's just about perfect!


----------



## Jill1228

> Ha, ha, ha; we're the same in that. I get it will almost everything! He's not an "adjusted to polish" type guy. I am so very impressed with how that looks on you though. Did you use a particular topcoat or specific strategy to get it that perfect?


 There's a special base coat. No top coat goes on


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I need your help please!!  I am going to place a ZOYA order, and I am not sure which polishes to buy.  THe choice is way too overwhelming.  I have yellow-undertoned skin, and prefer cool and neutral tones.  Could a few of you list your favorites?  I am looking for polish to do a french (I need a white and sheer pink).  I am also looking for a bronze.  Thanks!!  Oh, here is my current mani: Julep Misti under Joelle. 




Some of my favorite Zoya polishes: Jana, Dream, Bevin, Wednesday, Zanna, Ziv, Stevie, Chyna, Liberty, Aurora, Blaze, Farah, Kristen, Zuza, Robyn, Breezi, Skylar, Payton


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I need your help please!!  I am going to place a ZOYA order, and I am not sure which polishes to buy.  THe choice is way too overwhelming.  I have yellow-undertoned skin, and prefer cool and neutral tones.  Could a few of you list your favorites?  I am looking for polish to do a french (I need a white and sheer pink).  I am also looking for a bronze.  Thanks!!  Oh, here is my current mani: Julep Misti under Joelle. 




For the french mani I know Purity for the white.  Not sure on any sheers, I only have a select amount of Zoya's and the ones I got were in the team colors boxes.  I love the pixie dusts.  I was going to order 6 for the promo but decided on only 3 this time and ordered London, Dream and Storm.  I can honestly say despite an annoyed experience with a previous promotion, II like my Zoya's.  I don't think you can go wrong with any of them.


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Some of my favorite Zoya polishes: Jana, Dream, Bevin, Wednesday, Zanna, Ziv, Stevie, Chyna, Liberty, Aurora, Blaze, Farah, Kristen, Zuza, Robyn, Breezi, Skylar, Payton
Thanks!!


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I need your help please!!  I am going to place a ZOYA order, and I am not sure which polishes to buy.  THe choice is way too overwhelming.  I have yellow-undertoned skin, and prefer cool and neutral tones.  Could a few of you list your favorites?  I am looking for polish to do a french (I need a white and sheer pink).  I am also looking for a bronze.  Thanks!!  Oh, here is my current mani: Julep Misti under Joelle. 




Definitely Purity for the white!

Hm... I'd say my favorite Zoya of all time is Faye. Someone posted a pic of it here a few days (weeks?) ago.

I find myself reaching for Sooki a lot, I think it's the perfect red. America comes in a close second for reds.

As for a sheer pink? I don't have any. But the thing I love about Zoya is they give you a "sheerness/opacity" scale that you can see if a polish is more on the sheer side, or the creme side. I tend to not be looking for sheers, and that scale has helped me avoid getting them a few times! Also, it will tell you if it's a more cool tone, neutral, or warm. And you can narrow it down while searching.

But I did get Nyx, Stevie, and Godiva for the buy 3 promo.

ETA: Stephanie might be a good option for a sheerish pink (not my picture... they used 3 coats)


----------



## lissa1307

i broke my no buy today for a .99 wet and wild polish( i know, big spender,lol)...so i had to put it on. i LOVE this color! it's called "blue moon", the accent color is nailtini millionaire, and added a few gold studs last minute, topped it all with SH insta-dri clearly quick.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i broke my no buy today for a .99 wet and wild polish( i know, big spender,lol)...so i had to put it on. i LOVE this color! it's called "blue moon", the accent color is nailtini millionaire, and added a few gold studs last minute, topped it all with SH insta-dri clearly quick.




That is an awesome blue.  It's definitely no buy break worthy.  I love how you always incorporate studs or some kind of accent.  I keep seeing a kit in Bealls Outlet that has a "leather" like polish from a brand I have never heard of but it comes with all kinds of studs and it's only 7.99 or something ridiculously cheap.  I never know what to do with them. I may have to just bite the bullet and give it a try.   I hardly ever use my rhinestones either.  My boyfriend's mom gave me a whole bunch of them for Christmas.  You make me want to decorate my nails with 3D things!


----------



## SHYLAMOMA

I am wearing some super pointy stiletto nails in gold, peach, and bright orange. I must say that I visited Toronto last week and got my nails done out there and fell in love! i have some funky bling bling on two of my nails also with is just fabulous! I recently freelanced for Butter London and I absolutely love their nail lacquers! They are free from carcinogens which makes them dry super fast and they have some AMAZING colors too! I took a trip to Turkey in 2012 and came across Flomar cosmetic and I have to say I brought about 20 shades of their nail polished and they are great too!


----------



## acostakk

Avon Deluxe Chocolate and NOPI Pick of the Glitter. Love this glitter!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Avon Deluxe Chocolate and NOPI Pick of the Glitter. Love this glitter!



Wow! I love this combo!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Hit Polish Cinnamon Hottie


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hit Polish Cinnamon Hottie




OOOH it is really pretty.  How strong is the holo?


----------



## sleepykat

> Hit Polish Cinnamon Hottie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OOOH it is really pretty.Â  How strong is the holo?
Click to expand...

 Thank you. I would say medium strength--not as strong as the Color Club ones, but stronger than the more recent China Glaze ones. Similar in strength to Zoya Aurora, but less scattered, more linear. Here's in gas pump glory:






Two coats, by the way, over a base coat. One coat of Glisten and Glow HK Girl too coat. The formula was thick. I would add a little polish thinner next time. VERY pigmented.


----------



## jessrose18

julep mona &amp; margot


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thank you. I would say medium strength--not as strong as the Color Club ones, but stronger than the more recent China Glaze ones. Similar in strength to Zoya Aurora, but less scattered, more linear. Here's in gas pump glory:








Two coats, by the way, over a base coat. One coat of Glisten and Glow HK Girl too coat. The formula was thick. I would add a little polish thinner next time. VERY pigmented.
It's beautiful.  I totally should have gotten it.  LOL.  Love your nails too!  Great length.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep mona &amp; margot




That looks so cool!  I can't get over how great that effect is.


----------



## Christa W

Playing around some more with some recent purchases. This is Polished by KPT Gloomy October with accent nails of Hit Polish Pewter Goblet.



Gloomy October is a bit hard to apply and thick but very fun. I did this in a hurry and would like to wait longer between coats next time.


----------



## sleepykat

> Thank you. I would say medium strength--not as strong as the Color Club ones, but stronger than the more recent China Glaze ones. Similar in strength to Zoya Aurora, but less scattered, more linear. Here's in gas pump glory:
> 
> 
> 
> Two coats, by the way, over a base coat. One coat of Glisten and Glow HK Girl too coat. The formula was thick. I would add a little polish thinner next time. VERY pigmented.
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful.Â  I totally should have gotten it.Â  LOL.Â  Love your nails too!Â  Great length.
Click to expand...

 Aw, thanks. It's a very practical length. I can't say that I choose a length, though. I grow them until I break one and then file the rest down to match. Cinnamon Hottie didn't look holo at in the grocery store, just sparkly. So now I question if it's a medium strength holo...anyway, it's lovely. If you ever see it in a blog sale or at a reasonable price on eBay, you should get it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have London but haven't worn it yet. Dream is a dream. I adore Chita. Whoever was regretting not getting Chyna earlier, get it. Reds are lower on my list of needed polishes, but Chyna is just awesome. It looks great both regular or with top coat. Of course, I have loved all of the Pixie Dusts that I have tried so far.
I was the one regretting not getting Chyna, partly because I got Sarah and I love it so much! I'll have to wait for a while for it though, because it might involve another US trip (unless I want to pay a whole lot for it), I hope after a super fantastic Zoya sale! I had a lady actually handling my hands yesterday she was so impressed with Nyx, which I have on a few nails. She was saying it made her think of silver because of the sparkle and glitter. I had top coated it, so she didn't experience the texture. I got London too but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I need your help please!!  I am going to place a ZOYA order, and I am not sure which polishes to buy.  THe choice is way too overwhelming.  I have yellow-undertoned skin, and prefer cool and neutral tones.  Could a few of you list your favorites?  I am looking for polish to do a french (I need a white and sheer pink).  I am also looking for a bronze.  Thanks!!  Oh, here is my current mani: Julep Misti under Joelle. 




OK, regarding a sheer nude, I have one to show you:





This is Zoya Sally a few days in, and three coats on, I think; if not, then two. In terms of cool and neutral tones, I haven't that many that I have tried at this point, but I really fell in love with Cassedy - a charcoal silver shimmer with a bit of a green edge. Gorgeous! It's one of those you put on and regret you weren't planning on wearing it as the main colour rather than the accent. Their photo is lighter and cooler than it really is, I think. Sarah is a cool red-berry with pink undertone that I'm really loving. I just got Penny too and am happy (though I haven't tried a full nail as I used it for stamping so far) with it but it's a copper rather than a bronze.

Here is Cassedy and Sarah side by side on the pinkie and ring finger:





The others are also Zoya: thumb to pinkie, Dream, Purity, Nyx, Sarah, Cassedy. And with a slight lighting change to see what I love in Cassedy and Sarah:





Another two I've really enjoyed are Song, a subtle blue shimmer deeper than Dream, and Charla, a fantastic deeper turquoise-blue shimmer for fun in the summer. Here's Song; it looks deeper in reality, like the tone by the cuticle of my index finger rather than the tip, where the flash is washing it out:





I'm holding Charla here in this deliberate blur photo; but the lighting is too dark to be realistic, though it shows the amazing shimmer it contributes:





I quite enjoy Rocky too - you notice I like blues? I have a bunch I got for Christmas yet to try, so I've been enjoying that!

Have fun browsing the site. There are so many more I want, including Mosheen, Chyna, Wednesday, Robyn, Bevin, and Seraphina, Belinda (or something like it), Rue (or the whole Naturel collection), Zuza, Blu, Neely, Josie, and I can go on!


----------



## Christa W

My previous manicure didn't last long. It was thick and got dinged trying to break up fighting kitties. So I changed it up a little. This is also a Polished by KPT and its a thermal called La Cantrina. I used 3 thin coats. It dries gritty which drove me nuts. I used 1 coat of Out the Door on which smoothed it out and helped give it that glowing effect. My pictures as usual fall flat in showing all the glory of the shimmer but I am still on the fence about this one. Maybe as I continue to wear it will grow on me. My hands have been warm most of the time it's been on me so I've yet to really experience the transition save from when I applied it.



This is warm



Transition about 10 min after application I will try and get better pics this afternoon


----------



## KateR

@sleepykat Thanks! I hate it when they go on wrong. I always try to line the bottom of the stamp up with the cuticle so it goes on the way it's supposed to.


----------



## Momsgotmail

Thank you very much for all of that!  I want so many also, that is why I asked for help in narrowing down! I have a couple of Zoya's that I didn't particularly care for from sub boxes, and one I LOVE (blair).  I like blues, and I am tempted to get more of them, but I have so many.I am getting Kristen, a lighter blue (though I did look at blu).  I looked at Rocky, and i am so tempted by that one!  I also want the whole natural collection. This is what I have in my cart right now:





I am considering swapping Zanna for rue.  I am also open to switching out sari if I am told it isn't a great polish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you very much for all of that!  I want so many also, that is why I asked for help in narrowing down! I have a couple of Zoya's that I didn't particularly care for from sub boxes, and one I LOVE (blair).  I like blues, and I am tempted to get more of them, but I have so many.I am getting Kristen, a lighter blue (though I did look at blu).  I looked at Rocky, and i am so tempted by that one!  I also want the whole natural collection. This is what I have in my cart right now:

I am considering swapping Zanna for rue.  I am also open to switching out sari if I am told it isn't a great polish.
Zoya asked on their Facebook page what colors everyone was getting and it seemed like none of the answers were the exact same.  I love it.  Everyone has such different tastes.  Kristen is definitely one I have heard many, many great things about.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you very much for all of that!  I want so many also, that is why I asked for help in narrowing down! I have a couple of Zoya's that I didn't particularly care for from sub boxes, and one I LOVE (blair).  I like blues, and I am tempted to get more of them, but I have so many.I am getting Kristen, a lighter blue (though I did look at blu).  I looked at Rocky, and i am so tempted by that one!  I also want the whole natural collection. This is what I have in my cart right now:





I am considering swapping Zanna for rue.  I am also open to switching out sari if I am told it isn't a great polish.
Kristen is a fab blue. Love it.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Alanna Renee "Reptar"

This one is hard to capture, there's a lot going on! Not my best application job but I wanted to share anyway.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alanna Renee "Reptar"

This one is hard to capture, there's a lot going on! Not my best application job but I wanted to share anyway. 








OMG it's even more amazing than I pictured!!!  I am kicking myself for not seeing this on the Color4Nails 50% off clearance sale!!!!  Oh well, I guess I can't buy them all.  I love this to death!!!


----------



## KateR

@AgathaLaupin - that's gorgeous!


----------



## Christa W

Here's the best in transition shot I could take.



I like this polish I don't love it yet.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's the best in transition shot I could take.






I like this polish I don't love it yet.

That's a very cool colour combo. Also, yummy ice cream sandwich!


----------



## Christa W

Couldn't help changing it again. Two coats China Glaze Pelican Gray with two coats Polish Addict Punk Rock Chic. I freaking love this. I was worried at first because its very thin. Had to turn it upside down and let it sit a long time. Needed to fish for skulls and stars. Stars are holo. There is so much win in this polish.



Here's a better representation of the actual color.


----------



## hiheather

Please excuse the tip wear, this is a day three picture.



Orly - Stone Cold Funny story with this polish, I suffered from minor frostbite and what I believe hypothermia Monday night. My fingers burned well into Tuesday afternoon so I called into work. Wednesday I went back to work and my manager asked me why I wasn't there Tuesday, I explained to him I had frostbite and he asked if my fingers turned black. I said no blue. And I forgot I had blue polish on and pulled my hand out of my pocket he screamed 'THEY'RE STILL BLUE!!!!!'


----------



## DreamWarrior

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Funny story with this polish, I suffered from minor frostbite and what I believe hypothermia Monday night. My fingers burned well into Tuesday afternoon so I called into work. Wednesday I went back to work and my manager asked me why I wasn't there Tuesday, I explained to him I had frostbite and he asked if my fingers turned black. I said no blue. And I forgot I had blue polish on and pulled my hand out of my pocket he screamed 'THEY'RE STILL BLUE!!!!!'

LMAO!! I could just imagine his face!!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Funny story with this polish, I suffered from minor frostbite and what I believe hypothermia Monday night. My fingers burned well into Tuesday afternoon so I called into work. Wednesday I went back to work and my manager asked me why I wasn't there Tuesday, I explained to him I had frostbite and he asked if my fingers turned black. I said no blue. And I forgot I had blue polish on and pulled my hand out of my pocket he screamed 'THEY'RE STILL BLUE!!!!!'

That's an awesome story, lol.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please excuse the tip wear, this is a day three picture.





Orly - Stone Cold

Funny story with this polish, I suffered from minor frostbite and what I believe hypothermia Monday night. My fingers burned well into Tuesday afternoon so I called into work. Wednesday I went back to work and my manager asked me why I wasn't there Tuesday, I explained to him I had frostbite and he asked if my fingers turned black. I said no blue. And I forgot I had blue polish on and pulled my hand out of my pocket he screamed 'THEY'RE STILL BLUE!!!!!'
Glad you are OK and your poor fingers weren't hurt.  I wish you had a hidden camera!  I love this shade of blue and the name is appropriate to your situation.


----------



## madeupMegan

Wet N' Wild Buffy the Violet Slayer with Saved by the Blue as the accent.

Really loving all the polishes from this line I've tried so far!


----------



## lissa1307

Icing Candy Shop and Pure Ice Beware


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Icing Candy Shop and Pure Ice Beware




I love that pink!  Is this Icing as in the store in the mall?  Where can I find this beauty?


----------



## erinenvyy

Has anyone tried Nicole by OPI in Be Awesome? I can't find a swatch anywhere.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *erinenvyy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Has anyone tried Nicole by OPI in Be Awesome? I can't find a swatch anywhere.
Is it silver? I saw a shade is CVS the other day and I couldn't find one either....


----------



## acostakk

Avon Tempted and Julep Percy. I really wish the gold shimmer in Tempted showed up more strongly on the nail


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Avon Tempted and Julep Percy. I really wish the gold shimmer in Tempted showed up more strongly on the nail



Be still my heart.  I love grays.  I wish it showed up more too.  I had to look again and do a double take.  I love Percy.  What a great combination you have going on here!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that pink!  Is this Icing as in the store in the mall?  Where can I find this beauty?
it is,the little girls accessory shop in the mall,lol..they have awesome 5 for 5 and 10 for 10 sales on polish!


----------



## TammyH2144

This is what I had on about an hour go.  Please excuse the awful cuticles and the nail chips/craters.  I had this on for about a week...  Revlon Espresso and a gold that was in Sephora/OPI Christmas pack from last year (it does not have a name one it).  And my first attempt at using striping tape (still need practice!).





 Tammyh2144


----------



## Christa W

This polish should come with a warning!Â  This polish may cause you to stare it for hours and run into things.Â  I am hoping for sun tomorrow so I can bask in it's amazing shine.Â  Someone already posted this polish recently but I had to do it again.Â  I can see myself wearing this for special occasions again and again.Â  My only issue so far is this... the bottle of polish is normal size but the base coat is this little mini thing.Â  What am I supposed to do when that runs out???Â  I never used the Layla polishes so I don't know how they compare.Â  I was impressed that my flawed nails even look beautiful with this.Â  Here is OPI Push and Shove from the new Gwen Stefani collection. 

 

 Of course the pictures don't do this polish any justice.Â  I feel like I have pimped out chromed nails!Â  I freaking LOVE this look.Â  I hope, like many reviews I have read, that OPI make more of this type of polish.Â  No top coat like recommended.Â  I did buff my nails first but I don't think it made that big of a difference.Â  I will be attempted to stamp on it before I take it off. One more...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what I had on about an hour go.  Please excuse the awful cuticles and the nail chips/craters.  I had this on for about a week...  Revlon Espresso and a gold that was in Sephora/OPI Christmas pack from last year (it does not have a name one it).  And my first attempt at using striping tape (still need practice!).





 Tammyh2144
This is fantastic.  I love how this looks!  Great job.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This polish should come with a warning!  This polish may cause you to stare it for hours and run into things.  I am hoping for sun tomorrow so I can bask in it's amazing shine.  Someone already posted this polish recently but I had to do it again.  I can see myself wearing this for special occasions again and again.  My only issue so far is this... the bottle of polish is normal size but the base coat is this little mini thing.  What am I supposed to do when that runs out???  I never used the Layla polishes so I don't know how they compare.  I was impressed that my flawed nails even look beautiful with this. 

Here is OPI Push and Shove from the new Gwen Stefani collection.









Of course the pictures don't do this polish any justice.  I feel like I have pimped out chromed nails!  I freaking LOVE this look.  I hope, like many reviews I have read, that OPI make more of this type of polish.  No top coat like recommended.  I did buff my nails first but I don't think it made that big of a difference.  I will be attempted to stamp on it before I take it off.

WOW!  That looks really cool!!

TammyH2144


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
WOW!  That looks really cool!!

TammyH2144
Why thank you!  I got a bunch of polish today and I didn't want to take off the existing manicure it was too cute but I could not resist putting this one on once I swatched it.  I HAD to know what it would look like on my nails.   I feel so fancy!  I want to throw on a beautiful evening gown and go to a ball!


----------



## acostakk

> Be still my heart.Â  I love grays.Â  I wish it showed up more too.Â  I had to look again and do a double take.Â  I love Percy.Â  What a great combination you have going on here!


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It is a lovely gray. Despite the lack of visible shimmer, I think the gold adds some warmth making it a far more wearable gray than some I've tried. Application was perfect too. Now if I can just keep it nice until the husbands gallery opening tomorrow.


----------



## Jill1228

On toes: Over and Over A-Gwen (from the OPI Gwen Stefani collection) On fingers: Deborah Lippmann Ruby Red Slippers


----------



## Lolo22

Starrily Snowmance over Essie Fiji. I have to say that while I like the end result, the Starrily formula was TERRIBLE and combined with waiting over a month to receive my order from them, I don't plan to order from them again. I do have one more color to try, so well see if its any better.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Starrily Snowmance over Essie Fiji. I have to say that while I like the end result, the Starrily formula was TERRIBLE and combined with waiting over a month to receive my order from them, I don't plan to order from them again. I do have one more color to try, so well see if its any better.



Love the pink and white for a cute, feminine take on a winter mani.  What about it was so terrible?


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Get Your Number





I think it's really interesting how much it (the polish itself) has darkened over time. This is just 2 coats, and it isn't nearly as bright as it was when I first got it. But I still think it's gorgeous!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Get Your Number





I think it's really interesting how much it (the polish itself) has darkened over time. This is just 2 coats, and it isn't nearly as bright as it was when I first got it. But I still think it's gorgeous!
Hmmm... I wonder why it's not as bright.  That is super interesting.


----------



## sleepykat

> OPI Get Your Number
> 
> I think it's really interesting how much it (the polish itself) has darkened over time. This is just 2 coats, and it isn't nearly as bright as it was when I first got it. But I still think it's gorgeous!


 I think it's gorgeous, too.


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This polish should come with a warning!  This polish may cause you to stare it for hours and run into things.  I am hoping for sun tomorrow so I can bask in it's amazing shine.  Someone already posted this polish recently but I had to do it again.  I can see myself wearing this for special occasions again and again.  My only issue so far is this... the bottle of polish is normal size but the base coat is this little mini thing.  What am I supposed to do when that runs out???  I never used the Layla polishes so I don't know how they compare.  I was impressed that my flawed nails even look beautiful with this. 

Here is OPI Push and Shove from the new Gwen Stefani collection.











Of course the pictures don't do this polish any justice.  I feel like I have pimped out chromed nails!  I freaking LOVE this look.  I hope, like many reviews I have read, that OPI make more of this type of polish.  No top coat like recommended.  I did buff my nails first but I don't think it made that big of a difference.  I will be attempted to stamp on it before I take it off.

One more...



Found this at Sally's Beauty Supply, and after seeing someone swatch it here, I knew I needed it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Found this at Sally's Beauty Supply, and after seeing someone swatch it here, I knew I needed it!
I had the beauty girls at Kohl's gushing over them.  They wanted me to work there doing nails!! LOL.  I love that reaction when your nails stop someone dead in their tracks and they have ask you about them.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hmmm... I wonder why it's not as bright.  That is super interesting.

It's a mystery. But I could tell it was going to be darker just looking at the bottle.


----------



## Lolo22

> Love the pink and white for a cute, feminine take on a winter mani.Â  What about it was so terrible?Â


 Thanks! It was soooo gummy and every single glitter was placed because I couldn't fish any out (she sent extra glitter).


----------



## NotTheMama

> Thanks! It was soooo gummy and every single glitter was placed because I couldn't fish any out (she sent extra glitter).


 Maybe a drop or two of thinner would help??


----------



## JuliaGhostx3

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had the beauty girls at Kohl's gushing over them.  They wanted me to work there doing nails!! LOL.  I love that reaction when your nails stop someone dead in their tracks and they have ask you about them.
Yay! I can't wait to wear this out on my nails tomorrow.


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Julep - Noelle





I really hate this one! In person it doesn't look as gold, it's more grey/purple and I don't like the way it looks with my skin tone. Oh well!

I usually work from home but now need to go in for meetings on Mondays so I'm going to have "conservative Monday manis" for a while, which is actually good because those are the polishes that I never try out and just sit there. Usually I gravitate to the bold/brights/weirder ones.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

*Sephora X Brazen + Starrily Euphoria*


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Sephora X Brazen + Starrily Euphoria*




I really like this one!  Looks really pretty.


----------



## hiheather

OPI - Pussy Galore


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Found this at Sally's Beauty Supply, and after seeing someone swatch it here, I knew I needed it!
I had the beauty girls at Kohl's gushing over them.  They wanted me to work there doing nails!! LOL.  I love that reaction when your nails stop someone dead in their tracks and they have ask you about them.

I wish I could just paint nails as my job. I'm not really interested in the rest of it--I don't want to do tips and acrylics and such. I don't know about elsewhere, but in my state it's illegal to even paint someone nails and charge for it unless you're licensed and so is the place where you do it.


----------



## shinycurls

A beautiful romantic old pink from an Israeli brand.


----------



## Jessismith

So many pretty manis lately -- I can't even quote you all!! Lovely!!



> Today I'm wearing this mani made with tape! Polishes I used are from the OPI Holiday collection: Ski Slope Sweetie All Sparkly and Gold Warm Me Up Underneath theÂ Mistletoe





> Sinful Colors At Sea + Starrily Sea Glass





> It's here!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I could photograph this for hours. This is 2 coats of Dance Legend Roz from the Chameleon collection. Bottle is a smaller size at only 8 ml but I'm ok with that. I must have more from this collection. Ok here's another...


 Gads -- I am agog!! Best duo chrome ever!! Gor-ge-ous!!!!


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze Holographic - Galactic Gray


----------



## lissa1307

I started with Sally Hanson Silver Sweep, with two coats of Icing I &lt;3 Party on top:





But it seemed to be lacking something...so I added triangular tips in Pure Ice No Means No, and some round silver studs:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started with Sally Hanson Silver Sweep, with two coats of Icing I &lt;3 Party on top:

But it seemed to be lacking something...so I added triangular tips in Pure Ice No Means No, and some round silver studs:




You are right.  I think you did an awesome job of coming up with something to give it the wow factor!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You are right.  I think you did an awesome job of coming up with something to give it the wow factor!
Thanks!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Holographic - Galactic Gray




I really really like this one!  On my screen, it shows a bit brown (I LOVE brown-tones).  Is that right?  Is this a new shade or an older one.


----------



## Christa W

In 2010 I flew to Ohio for a wedding and my boyfriend's bought me the most amazing dress ever.  I had nothing remotely sophisticated enough for this dress!  My sister-in-law took me to Sephora for the first time ever.  I bought this polish.  Sephora by OPI in Run With It.  Thankfully this was my first as most of my SOPI don't live up to the hype and some aren't worth the $1.80 I spent on them at Big Lots but Run With It still holds a special place in my collection as well as my heart!  This is 2 coats.





I knew immediately I wanted to use this with a new stamp I got from Walmart.  This is one of the plates in the new Fingr's stamping set.  I used my A England Sleeping Palace to stamp the words on every nail then the key and lock on my accent fingers.  The script was a bit light but it worked better for me than one similar on the 2012 Bundle Monster set. 









Letters got a little crooked but I like it.  I wasn't going to paint them at all because my Zoya order will be here tomorrow.  Oh well, glad I did.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really really like this one!  On my screen, it shows a bit brown (I LOVE brown-tones).  Is that right?  Is this a new shade or an older one.
It is from this past spring/summer holo collection.  It might still be available at some Sally Beauty's in the clearance section but most of the ones by mean are gone. It's a dark gray but I think with the lighting it does appear a little brown.  My A England polish that's a plum holo also appears brown in certain lights.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In 2010 I flew to Ohio for a wedding and my boyfriend's bought me the most amazing dress ever.  I had nothing remotely sophisticated enough for this dress!  My sister-in-law took me to Sephora for the first time ever.  I bought this polish.  Sephora by OPI in Run With It.  Thankfully this was my first as most of my SOPI don't live up to the hype and some aren't worth the $1.80 I spent on them at Big Lots but Run With It still holds a special place in my collection as well as my heart!  This is 2 coats.
That's awesome! It's great when there's a story to something. Great mani; I love the stamping!


----------



## jessrose18

julep betty


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really really like this one!  On my screen, it shows a bit brown (I LOVE brown-tones).  Is that right?  Is this a new shade or an older one.
It is from this past spring/summer holo collection.  It might still be available at some Sally Beauty's in the clearance section but most of the ones by mean are gone. It's a dark gray but I think with the lighting it does appear a little brown.  My A England polish that's a plum holo also appears brown in certain lights.

There are some on ebay for decent prices. Dumb--I can't remember if this is one of the ones I bought when they were on sale at TJ Maxx. Yep, I'm a polish addict who desperately needs to do a spreadsheet to keep track.


----------



## Marj B

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I could just paint nails as my job. I'm not really interested in the rest of it--I don't want to do tips and acrylics and such. I don't know about elsewhere, but in my state it's illegal to even paint someone nails and charge for it unless you're licensed and so is the place where you do it.
It's illegal for you to charge them...but is it illegal for them to just give you money..you know, give you a donation for doing their nails. I love doing nails too. I would love to go to the nursing homes or the senior center and do the ladies' nails but I think you have to have a license to even just do it for free in those places. I wish it wasn't though, I would really enjoy doing that!


----------



## Christa W

My Zoya order didn't come despite showing in USPS tracking... I took my polish off at lunch in anticipation of being able to wear Dream.  So instead I decided to knock out 5 of my untrieds plus 5 of my tried and true... all in one mani.  I have never done a full hand ombre....

Here is the base





Starting with thumb Zoya Purity, OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, China Glaze Pelican Gray, Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Grease Lightening (new polish OMG is it awesome.  Formula is perfection), and finally Sinful Colors Black on Black. 

I had the genius idea to do a matte glitter sort of gradient on each nail in a different glitter color with the darkest glitter on the white nail and going backwards...  I am not sure how I feel about the results...





Not all the glitters played nice.  I also shouldn't have used the one I did for my pinkie.  While I find it my favorite of all of them it didn't go...  Maybe if I get a few more of the Maybelline Color Show Street Art ones I may revist this...

Starting with thumb Nubar Black Polka Dot (my first online purchase ever.  I always for it's there because in the bottle it looks solid black, I have never worn it and I have had it since June, Maybelline Nighttime Noise, Maybelline Blue Beats, Hard Candy Sweet Tart and Girly Bits Canuck the Dots.

I like the Street Art polishes a lot.  I like the Hard Candy too... just not together.  It's hard to see but that one has a slight pink tint.  I am loving my pinkie most of all.  This will probably come off soon... I am not sure if I want to try it again on my right hand!!


----------



## lissa1307

I got tired of my non growing, short nails..i have no patience when it comes to that...so i'm sporting glue on goodness.lol

Essie Naughty Nautical, Icing Glitz &amp; Glam, and gold studs.

hard to see in the pic, but ring and middle are all glitter, the rest are glitter tipped, and ring has "buttons" (studs) down the side.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got tired of my non growing, short nails..i have no patience when it comes to that...so i'm sporting glue on goodness.lol

Essie Naughty Nautical, Icing Glitz &amp; Glam, and gold studs.

hard to see in the pic, but ring and middle are all glitter, the rest are glitter tipped, and ring has "buttons" (studs) down the side.




Holy shiny manicure Batman!!!!  That's some incredible BLING!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got tired of my non growing, short nails..i have no patience when it comes to that...so i'm sporting glue on goodness.lol

Essie Naughty Nautical, Icing Glitz &amp; Glam, and gold studs.

hard to see in the pic, but ring and middle are all glitter, the rest are glitter tipped, and ring has "buttons" (studs) down the side.




Looks fabuloso.


----------



## Parasoul

So close yet so far away. I started doing my nails and had to take it all off because a friend asked if he could borrow some money.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> THE COLOR IS SO FREAKING BEAUTIFUL. Donna is truly the best for giving me this color. The brush is hard to work with as it's my first BL but I'm getting used to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



Nails done coming soon??  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( I need my motivation back. He totally took me out of my zone. ~_~


----------



## KateR

@Christa W - what a gorgeous mani! Nice stamping! I'm going to have to check out Walmart for that Fingr's stamping kit.


----------



## Parasoul

> I got tired of my non growing, short nails..i have no patience when it comes to that...so i'm sporting glue on goodness.lol Essie Naughty Nautical, Icing Glitz &amp; Glam, and gold studs. hard to see in the pic, but ring and middle are all glitter, the rest are glitter tipped, and ring has "buttons" (studs) down the side.


Naughty Nautical is one of the first bottles I ever purchased!! Absolutely in love with what you did. It's as though the Little Mermaid is going clubbing. :3 -Imagines the studs as little shells- I'm getting carried away.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> I love that reaction when your nails stop someone dead in their tracks and they have ask you about them.


I've had this happen a few times but I'm sure it was for all the wrong reasons. Lol.


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In 2010 I flew to Ohio for a wedding and my boyfriend's bought me the most amazing dress ever.  I had nothing remotely sophisticated enough for this dress!  My sister-in-law took me to Sephora for the first time ever.  I bought this polish.  Sephora by OPI in Run With It.  Thankfully this was my first as most of my SOPI don't live up to the hype and some aren't worth the $1.80 I spent on them at Big Lots but Run With It still holds a special place in my collection as well as my heart!  This is 2 coats.





I knew immediately I wanted to use this with a new stamp I got from Walmart.  This is one of the plates in the new Fingr's stamping set.  I used my A England Sleeping Palace to stamp the words on every nail then the key and lock on my accent fingers.  The script was a bit light but it worked better for me than one similar on the 2012 Bundle Monster set. 









Letters got a little crooked but I like it.  I wasn't going to paint them at all because my Zoya order will be here tomorrow.  Oh well, glad I did.
You never forget your first...trip to Sephora! I just subbed to your youtube channel.  I would love to learn how to stamp my nails!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I've had this happen a few times but I'm sure it was for all the wrong reasons. Lol.
ROFLMAO.....


----------



## Parasoul

> ROFLMAO.....


xD Gotta laugh it off sometimes.


----------



## jesemiaud

I'm wearing one that I got out of the circular nail swap - NickaK Charcoal Navy. Topped it with Starrily Diamond Dusted. I agree with what someone else said... the Starrily was difficult to work with.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing one that I got out of the circular nail swap - NickaK Charcoal Navy. Topped it with Starrily Diamond Dusted. I agree with what someone else said... the Starrily was difficult to work with.




Good to know but sad to know too!  I bought one for my Secret Santa but not for myself.  I wonder why they are so bad.  I think this looks great despite that.... also I love to pieces that you are using one from the swap box!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


xD Gotta laugh it off sometimes.
If I don't... I will stab someone in the eye with a polish wand.


----------



## Parasoul

> If I don't... I will stab someone in the eye with a polish wand.


Woah. First of all what's a polish wand? Second, why so much rage? Haha.


----------



## NotTheMama

Venom Vixen nail strips by Sally Hansen. I was too lazy to break out any polish last night. I didn't even use a top coat with it like I usually do when wearing these. I'm considering it an experiment to see how long it lasts without a top coat. I did a horrible job applying them, though. This is the better of the two hands...lol!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Woah. First of all what's a polish wand? Second, why so much rage? Haha.
LOL.  The handle the brushes are on sometimes is called a wand. 

Today is one of those days!!! Thankfully my Zoya order got here and made me a happy panda.  I should have ordered MORE!!!


----------



## AgathaLaupin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL.  The handle the brushes are on sometimes is called a wand. 

Today is one of those days!!! Thankfully my Zoya order got here and made me a happy panda.  I should have ordered MORE!!!
JEALOUS! My stupid Zoya order has just been sitting in my account unshipped.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  JEALOUS! My stupid Zoya order has just been sitting in my account unshipped.
OH NOES!  Mine got delayed by a day and then said it was going to be here tomorrow but there it was in my mailbox. 

BUT.... I can't decide what to wear now.. I was all set and then I found out I was getting a very coveted indie tomorrow and my local grocery store has a stash of older OPI they started carrying for only $5.99... Say what??  My boyfriend bought the prettiest pink shimmer shade called And This Little Piggy.... I am sitting here with naked nails because I ca not decide which one to wear!!


----------



## ljpomeroy86

I've got on Color Club Top Shelf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads

> BUT.... I can't decide what to wear now.. I was all set and then I found out I was getting a very coveted indie tomorrow and my local grocery store has a stash of older OPI they started carrying for only $5.99... Say what??Â  My boyfriend bought the prettiest pink shimmer shade called And This Little Piggy.... I am sitting here with naked nails because I ca not decide which one to wear!!


 I've had naked nails for 3 days because I just can't decide what to put on. I have spent way too long just staring at my polishes trying to decide. On the plus side, my nails are looking really healthy with no peeling for the first time in months. This has nothing to do with not wearing polish though, since they were like that when I removed my last mani.


----------



## myzeri

Cult Nails Princess under Rainbow Honey Koi Pond.


----------



## lissa1307

Im so happy to finally kiss my no buy good bye. I hit the sale bin at big lots and sallys.lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Im so happy to finally kiss my no buy good bye. I hit the sale bin at big lots and sallys.lol



YAY!!  Which glitter is that on the far right?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Cult Nails Princess under Rainbow Honey Koi Pond.
So perfect!


----------



## Christa W

I settled on wearing Dream.  First time I saw someone post it here I knew it was the one for me.  Besides the Spirit Trios and my SS gift this is the first real Zoya purchase where I decided out of any colors what I could have.  I suppose settling for something this OMG amazing is a terrible thing to say!   Since you have all probably seen it a million times over I will just show you this...





Can't you just DIE????  I ordered three of the LA Girls 3D collection today from Cherry Culture (and a bunch of other stuff..) because they are supposed to be dupes for Aurora and Blaze and I also ordered the teal one.  I got Storm today too and I am in the process of practicing galaxy nails with it!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY!!  Which glitter is that on the far right?
China Glaze Your Present Required


----------



## Christa W

> China Glaze Your Present Required


 Cool. Thank you. They were sold out of most of them 2 weeks ago when I got mine. The only glitter was Bells Will Be Blinging. It almost looked in your pic like one of the Halloween glitters which I was pretty sure were not on clearance yet!


----------



## myzeri

> So perfect!


 Thank you, darlin!


----------



## DonnaD

I'm cross posting this from a thread I started in the subscription box forum because I know that all of the polish lovers hang out here and I want everyone to beware!

I subbed to Cult Cosmetics Black Box for a couple of months to give the polish a try.  While I liked the polish, I opted to cancel because it's okay but I didn't feel it was worth $25 a month.  Well, I canceled in November...which you have to do by emailing them.  I got a response that they did indeed cancel my account.  Imagine my surprise when I got charged for December.

I emailed them and told them to remove my info from their system and never charge me again.  I told them that since I received the box, I didn't need a refund.  I got a very long email back from them all apologies.  They said they had removed all of my info from their system and my account was canceled.

Well, guess what hit my credit card tonight?

Now I am officially pissed.  I initiated a chargeback and then requested a new credit card number.  I wrote them a really really really nasty email.  

I want you all to be really careful with this sub.  You have to email them to cancel as there is no option on their site to do so.  I canceled three months ago and they're still charging me.  I recommend you avoid this company at all costs!


----------



## Mokey8

You might want to get a holdof ur bank or credit card company to block their charge. Just a thought/tip  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> I'm cross posting this from a thread I started in the subscription box forum because I know that all of the polish lovers hang out here and I want everyone to beware! I subbed to Cult Cosmetics Black Box for a couple of months to give the polish a try. Â While I liked the polish, I opted to cancel because it's okay but I didn't feel it was worth $25 a month. Â Well, I canceled in November...which you have to do by emailing them. Â I got a response that they did indeed cancel my account. Â Imagine my surprise when I got charged for December. I emailed them and told them to remove my info from their system and never charge me again. Â I told them that since I received the box, I didn't need a refund. Â I got a very long email back from them all apologies. Â They said they had removed all of my info from their system and my account was canceled. Well, guess what hit my credit card tonight? Now I am officially pissed. Â I initiated a chargeback and then requested a new credit card number. Â I wrote them a really really really nasty email. Â  I want you all to be really careful with this sub. Â You have to email them to cancel as there is no option on their site to do so. Â I canceled three months ago and they're still charging me. Â I recommend you avoid this company at all costs!


----------



## Mokey8

I am wearing my valentines water color heart design which consists of Avon Pro+ Fuschia Feel &amp; white (I can't remember the exact name) &amp; Avon Speed Dry (or pro+...idr) Red something. I have a tutorial on my channel since I just did it the other day.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mokey8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You might want to get a holdof ur bank or credit card company to block their charge. Just a thought/tip





I initiated a chargeback and then requested a new credit card number


----------



## acostakk

Orly Rock the World (I think. The sticker is missing)


----------



## madeupMegan

Essie Eternal Optimist

Definitely one of my favourite neutral pinks.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I initiated a chargeback and then requested a new credit card number
I never signed up for the box but I did opt into their email about it after seeing something on Facebook and I wanted to know a little more about the brand.  I decided I didn't want it anymore so I "unsubscribed" and they won't go away out of my email either.  Granted that is not as bad as what's happened to you but I had a bad feeling about it... guess I was right.

Sorry to hear about your terrible experience.  Thanks for the warning!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Cult Nails Princess under Rainbow Honey Koi Pond.


 That is so interesting and I just love it!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is so interesting and I just love it!
I agree!  I love the color combo.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree!  I love the color combo.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is so interesting and I just love it!
Thanks! I loved it, too. So sparkly!


----------



## lissa1307

SOPI Queen of everything, NYC matte me crazy top coat, nail tattoos i received as a gift from a penpal, and gold studs.





i just noticed i put one on sideways..LMAO!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SOPI Queen of everything, NYC matte me crazy top coat, nail tattoos i received as a gift from a penpal, and gold studs.




I like those nail tattoos.


----------



## myzeri

Changed it this morning. Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx and Stevie. Does anyone get my obscure reference? No? I'm just weird. Cool. =P


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Changed it this morning. Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx and Stevie. Does anyone get my obscure reference? No? I'm just weird. Cool. =P




LOL Stevie Nix


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Changed it this morning. Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx and Stevie. Does anyone get my obscure reference? No? I'm just weird. Cool. =P





I get it. Haha. And it's very pretty!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Changed it this morning. Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx and Stevie. Does anyone get my obscure reference? No? I'm just weird. Cool. =P




Haha, got it. Fleetwood Mac-nicure.


----------



## myzeri

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Haha, got it. Fleetwood Mac-nicure.

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I get it. Haha. And it's very pretty!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL Stevie Nix
The little things that amuse me. Haha. I'm so glad they go well together.


----------



## Christa W

I wanted to do something fun and decided to use one of the polishes I got from my Secret Santa.  This is LVX Midori which is a bright chartreuse cream.  I used 2 coats.  No top coat shown.  My accent nails are Zoya Storm.  I like the LVX polish.  The awkward square cap comes off so it's easy to apply.  It was a bit runny but I knew that ahead of time after swatching it so I was extra careful.  Storm, well it's perfection in a bottle so no issues there.

On top of the Midori I used my newest acquisition of Button Masher Lacquer in Moar Dots.  Moar Dots is a World of Warcraft reference and since that's how my boyfriend and I actually met (we were guild mates) it's a super special polish to me.  The middle finger got a little thick because I kept fishing for the larger dots and when I applied them a bit of the fine glitters came too.  I love this glitter and I love this combo. 









There are smaller, medium and large circle glitters with some very large ones too.  If you want to see more of this check out the indie loves forum.  (Beware though it can lead to binge shopping)

Before the glitter.


----------



## wrkreads

I finally did my nails with something. It's been too long without polish on them.

I went with Essence in I'm Backstage from the Beiber LE collection (Beauty Beats).





There is a strong shimmer in the bottle, but the polish is a super smooth creme on my nails, with no hint of shimmer. I'm thinking of adding some stamping, but I'm not sure which pattern to use. I'm a big ol' mess of indecision lately, lol.

Also, don't mind the mess on the bottle lid. Apparently I had clumsy fingers because I dropped the brush twice into my palm while painting my nails and made a mess on the lid and my palm. Did a pretty clean job applying though, I didn't even bother doing any clean-up.


----------



## Christa W

> I finally did my nails with something. It's been too long without polish on them. I went with Essence in I'm Backstage from the Beiber LE collection (Beauty Beats).
> 
> There is a strong shimmer in the bottle, but the polish is a super smooth creme on my nails, with no hint of shimmer. I'm thinking of adding some stamping, but I'm not sure which pattern to use. I'm a big ol' mess of indecision lately, lol. Also, don't mind the mess on the bottle lid. Apparently I had clumsy fingers because I dropped the brush twice into my palm while painting my nails and made a mess on the lid and my palm. Did a pretty clean job applying though, I didn't even bother doing any clean-up.


 Love this! Tonight must have been a night for the dropsies. I got OPI glittery pink polish on my jammies and almost my phone


----------



## lissa1307

busting out another hard candy..crush on copper, and orly so go-diva...my daughter says it looks like dirty pennies, so we dubbed this my dirty money mani,lol


----------



## Christa W

> busting out another hard candy..crush on copper, and orly so go-diva...my daughter says it looks like dirty pennies, so we dubbed this my dirty money mani,lol


 Pfft. Who wants clean money?


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Pfft. Who wants clean money?
LOL...clean money is overrated.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL...clean money is overrated.
But you know... I totally want to see your interpretation of a clean money mani


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  But you know... I totally want to see your interpretation of a clean money mani
i will have to do one soon


----------



## Christa W

While out shopping for a lilac shade from Essie and armed with a 30% coupon, I headed to my local Kohl's.  Not only did I find said lilac polish but I found the new Essie Resort 2014 collection sitting in a neat display by the checkout.  I grabbed all but one because there were other people in line and I didn't have time to Google swatches.  I fell head over heels in love with this color.  It's called Cocktail &amp; Coconuts.  This is a fun name and an awesome neutral.  It reminds me of recent Essie shades with that hint of shimmer in it.  It also reminded me of beach sand.  What better to go with my recent purchase of KB Shimmer Sand In My Stocking!!!!

I know you all have seen a gazillion swatches of that polish lately so I am not going to spam you with them.  This manicure is my first using the Yellow Stopper method for possibly a peel-off-glitter mani.  I picked up a huge bottle at Sally last week and I will tell you guys how well it works. 

You can kind of see the shimmer in this pic.  It doesn't translate quite as well on the nail as it does in bottle but it's there!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While out shopping for a lilac shade from Essie and armed with a 30% coupon, I headed to my local Kohl's.  Not only did I find said lilac polish but I found the new Essie Resort 2014 collection sitting in a neat display by the checkout.  I grabbed all but one because there were other people in line and I didn't have time to Google swatches.  I fell head over heels in love with this color.  It's called Cocktail &amp; Coconuts.  This is a fun name and an awesome neutral.  It reminds me of recent Essie shades with that hint of shimmer in it.  It also reminded me of beach sand.  What better to go with my recent purchase of KB Shimmer Sand In My Stocking!!!!

I know you all have seen a gazillion swatches of that polish lately so I am not going to spam you with them.  This manicure is my first using the Yellow Stopper method for possibly a peel-off-glitter mani.  I picked up a huge bottle at Sally last week and I will tell you guys how well it works. 

You can kind of see the shimmer in this pic.  It doesn't translate quite as well on the nail as it does in bottle but it's there!









Looks awesome! Did you find Sand In My Stocking to be a little overpacked with glitter? You seem to have a nice light layer.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Looks awesome! Did you find Sand In My Stocking to be a little overpacked with glitter? You seem to have a nice light layer.
Thank you!  I had to wipe almost all of it off the brush first!  When I swatched it on my nail wheel 2 coats did 100% coverage.  I almost did that as an accent but decided to see how well it would look this way.  I think it's right on the boarder of too much and just perfect. I have been practicing on about 6 fake nails though to get it to come out the way I wanted it to.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

My NOTD... I used Pro-Fix cuticle oil to start. I used one coat of Pro-Fix Complete 3 as my base coat.I applied Maybelline 305 Gilded Rose on my nail tips in two coats. I then Applied Orly 40708 Prisma Gloss Gold glitter topcoat, and one coat of Pro-Fix Complete 3 as my topcoat.


----------



## lovepink

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My NOTD... I used Pro-Fix cuticle oil to start. I used one coat of Pro-Fix Complete 3 as my base coat.I applied Maybelline 305 Gilded Rose on my nail tips in two coats. I then Applied Orly 40708 Prisma Gloss Gold glitter topcoat, and one coat of Pro-Fix Complete 3 as my topcoat.
I love this!  So shiny!


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this!  So shiny!  
Thank you!!  I'm super impressed with this Maybelline polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovepink

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!!  I'm super impressed with this Maybelline polish!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Good to know I have been debating picking up a few at Target since they are inexpensive and there are usually coupons, plus I have the red card!  Do you have any others you recommend?


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good to know I have been debating picking up a few at Target since they are inexpensive and there are usually coupons, plus I have the red card!  Do you have any others you recommend?
If you want to score some cheap Maybelline Color Shows..check out Big Lots too! They sometimes have them for a dollar.

I love the Flower polishes from Drew Barrymore. She only has solid colors, but they are really nice.

To be honest....I have yet to find a polish I hated. It's a sad sad addiction! lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good to know I have been debating picking up a few at Target since they are inexpensive and there are usually coupons, plus I have the red card!  Do you have any others you recommend?
I have been wearing Maybelline polish for the better part of the past 20 years.  I don't have as many in recent years as I have started to collect other brands I tend to go to first but I have never felt any of the ones I own were ever anything but great polish.  I feel in Walgreens or CVS they are too pricy for what you can get for that same range elsewhere but at a box store like Walmart or Target, especially if on clearance they are a good polish.  I have some glitters from the new Street Art and I love those!


----------



## acostakk

LA Colors Sea Siren.


----------



## Shauna999

> Starrily Snowmance over Essie Fiji. I have to say that while I like the end result, the Starrily formula was TERRIBLE and combined with waiting over a month to receive my order from them, I don't plan to order from them again. I do have one more color to try, so well see if its any better.


 Love your mani!, I also placed an order with Starilly that took almost a month to get- they must've gotten slammed with black friday orders. I had the hardest time trying to fish out the glitter in my mini bottles- very goopy &amp; frustrating. The end result looked amazing though!,


----------



## Lolo22

> Love your mani!, I also placed an order with Starilly that took almost a month to get- they must've gotten slammed with black friday orders. I had the hardest time trying to fish out the glitter in my mini bottles- very goopy &amp; frustrating. The end result looked amazing though!,


 Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think you're right about the mini part and the bottle shape is a little hard for fishing. The other color I got I can tell by looking at it that it won't be as bad. [@]Scooby Dynamite[/@] I loved your Starrily mani!


----------



## Christa W

This is a take on another manicure I saw online when looking at swatches for OPI I Snow You Love Me. I used the glitter in a placement over OPI Solitare. My placement is a bit crooked but I love this.






I tried to fix the glitters.. here's another angle after I did that.




 





Ended up redoing my left entirely because I had placed the glitters while the polish was still wet and it ended up getting messed up when I tried adjusting them.  This is the right hand that I think actually turned out the best.  The accent "ring" is placed closer to the middle of the finger where on the left it's closer to the nail line.


----------



## sleepykat

Literary Lacquers As the Waltz Was Ending, three coats. Base coat and top coat were also used. The holo is very visible in sunlight and with flash, but fleeting otherwise. I love it.


----------



## Nic1986

Essie Play Date with Revlon Girly accent nails ðŸ˜Š


----------



## madeupMegan

Nails Inc. Richmond Terrace

Definitely vampy!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you



I think you're right about the mini part and the bottle shape is a little hard for fishing. The other color I got I can tell by looking at it that it won't be as bad.
@Scooby Dynamite I loved your Starrily mani! Thanks! I loved it too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Nail Rock Red Glitter set from my January Birchbox


----------



## sleepykat

> Essie Play Date with Revlon Girly accent nails ðŸ˜Š


 I adore those two polishes. They would look great together.


----------



## sleepykat

> Literary Lacquers As the Waltz Was Ending, three coats. Base coat and top coat were also used. The holo is very visible in sunlight and with flash, but fleeting otherwise. I love it.


 I added two coats of a glitter topper from Daring Digits called Lavender &lt;3's Matte and a coat of Seche Vite top coat. The first photo is more color accurate for the polishes (but not for my skin):



The second photo is more accurate as far as sparkle and shine:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I added two coats of a glitter topper from Daring Digits called Lavender &lt;3's Matte and a coat of Seche Vite top coat.
The first photo is more color accurate for the polishes (but not for my skin):




The second photo is more accurate as far as sparkle and shine:



I really love those glitters.  It's polka dot perfection.  I am very lucky because I have never seemed to notice any color that doesn't work for my skin.


----------



## LydiaNichole

This is what I'm wearing at the moment: Revlon's "Rose Beige" &amp; Julep's "Jane".


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I added two coats of a glitter topper from Daring Digits called Lavender &lt;3's Matte and a coat of Seche Vite top coat.
The first photo is more color accurate for the polishes (but not for my skin):




The second photo is more accurate as far as sparkle and shine:



I really love those glitters.  It's polka dot perfection.  I am very lucky because I have never seemed to notice any color that doesn't work for my skin. 

Thanks, I love these glitters, too. They are hex shaped, but still give a polka dot effect. I had to work to get a good distribution on the nail, but it was worth it to me.

I just meant that the lighting in my bathroom didn't show the color of my skin accurately.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks, I love these glitters, too. They are hex shaped, but still give a polka dot effect. I had to work to get a good distribution on the nail, but it was worth it to me.

I just meant that the lighting in my bathroom didn't show the color of my skin accurately.
LOL!  Wow!  I swear I saw circles.  I am setting up my lightbox today YAY!  Both my bathrooms have very yellow lighting.  And everywhere else just has barely any lighting.


----------



## Jill1228

Just switched to OPI Solitaire liquid sand From the Bond Girls collection


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just switched to OPI Solitaire liquid sand From the Bond Girls collection
I just had that on!  It's one of my favorite polishes ever!


----------



## hiheather

Butter London - La Moss


----------



## DaisyJ123

right now I am wearing baby pink nail colour


----------



## melliemelissa

My nails are short, waiting them to grow. Therefore no nail paint at my nails.


----------



## reepy

I've been wanting to do this mani for a long time!  I've used Julep Bunny, Dendrie and of course Max.  So fun.


----------



## chelsealady

Butter London's Pillar Box Red


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been wanting to do this mani for a long time!  I've used Julep Bunny, Dendrie and of course Max.  So fun.





I really like this one!  I've been wanting to try a black/white for a while now...


----------



## lissa1307

Nails inc London charing cross road, and silver square studs...simple but fun.


----------



## the1star

Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Malbec and Loden Green. Cream color is Square Hue in Westminster.


----------



## beautybybrett

> Nails inc London charing cross road, and silver square studs...simple but fun.


 This looks great! I just have a clear coat on from Londontown's Kur line. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sleepykat

Sinful Colors Winter Wonder. One coat Orly Bonder, two coats of the polish, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat. I got this for $1.00 at Big Lots and I love it like a Zoya! Besides what you can see in my photo, some of the flecks are violet at certain angles.


----------



## Christa W

> Nails inc London charing cross road, and silver square studs...simple but fun.


 Stunning.


----------



## Christa W

> Sinful Colors Winter Wonder. One coat Orly Bonder, two coats of the polish, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat. I got this for $1.00 at Big Lots and I love it like a Zoya! Besides what you can see in my photo, some of the flecks are violet at certain angles.


 So pretty! It definitely lives up to its name!


----------



## Christa W

I am wearing Zoya Dream again.  I find this to be my go to shade when I just want to have something on my nails.  I will be doing it on my toes tomorrow.  Lately if I have been indecisive about what I want to wear I will go with naked nails.  Now that is being replaced with Dream.  I have worn it 3 times since getting it delivered to me on the 15th!  That's unheard of for me. I stared at my nails all through lunch today!!  I should have Payton here on Wednesday and I hope that will be my other "go to".  I have a ton of stuff coming in the mail over the next few days so I plan on changing them often.  In the meantime I will just keep adoring this perfect polish I am so in love with!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nails inc London charing cross road, and silver square studs...simple but fun.




Where do you buy your studs?  I wanted to order some "punk" themed ones online but wasn't sure which one to go with.  Sally Beauty has some but they are crazy expensive.


----------



## acostakk

Added some Elf Enchanted to the LA Colors Sea Siren, because I have nail ADD


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Avon Tempted and Julep Percy. I really wish the gold shimmer in Tempted showed up more strongly on the nail




I really like what you did with the greys, even alone without Tempted it's amazing.


----------



## Marj B

I'm wearing Julep Sylvia. It's a beautiful deep dark purple. As always with darker colors it didn't look very neat when I was done, but after hand cream and repeated hand washings it looks great! It is definitely much darker than the swatch shown.


----------



## wrkreads

I decided to go for a flashy look with Essence Beauty Beats in Baby, Baby Oh and As Long As You Love Me with a Starrily Sea Glass accent.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Dahlia + Konad Special White + Stamping Plate M-57


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Yep; it's still absolutely amazing. But so flashy would I like to wear it? What do you think?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Dahlia + Konad Special White + Stamping Plate M-57




Wow that looks great! Did you topcoat Dahlia first or stamp it in the "dusty" state?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do you buy your studs?  I wanted to order some "punk" themed ones online but wasn't sure which one to go with.  Sally Beauty has some but they are crazy expensive.
Good question. I'm interested too @lissa1307.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Malbec and Loden Green. Cream color is Square Hue in Westminster.

It's a really lovely effect on your accent nail, and the colour combination is super! I like how the accent nail draws attention to the nature of the deep purple.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Dahlia + Konad Special White + Stamping Plate M-57
Wow that looks great! Did you topcoat Dahlia first or stamp it in the "dusty" state?

Thanks! This is 2 coats Dahlia + stamp with no topcoat


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided to go for a flashy look with Essence Beauty Beats in Baby, Baby Oh and As Long As You Love Me with a Starrily Sea Glass accent.




Looks great!  I love experimenting with all the Essence shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do you buy your studs?  I wanted to order some "punk" themed ones online but wasn't sure which one to go with.  Sally Beauty has some but they are crazy expensive.
Good question. I'm interested too @lissa1307.

Most of the nail bloggers that I read get theirs from ***************.com. A lot of the top nail bloggers have a 10% discount code for that site on the home page of their blogs.

Edit: Sorry, the above seems to be taboo on mut, so it was automatically starred out. They are pretty aggressive about advertising, maybe they tried something on here that wasn't cool?


----------



## Jessismith

> I really really like this one! Â On my screen, it shows a bit brown (I LOVE brown-tones). Â Is that right? Â Is this a new shade or an older one.


 Thanks. It is a bit of a warm gray. Kinda pulls a bit brown in bottle but I wouldn't say it really looks brown on hand in most light. Very wearable holo.


----------



## Jessismith

> I got tired of my non growing, short nails..i have no patience when it comes to that...so i'm sporting glue on goodness.lol Essie Naughty Nautical, Icing Glitz &amp; Glam, and gold studs. hard to see in the pic, but ring and middle are all glitter, the rest are glitter tipped, and ring has "buttons" (studs) down the side.


 So pretty!


> Zoya Dahlia + Konad Special White + Stamping Plate M-57


 Scooby, That is dy-no-might!!


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Muir Muir On The Wall - A reddish brown, with this mysterious milky silver shimmer at times while I'm painting, but doesn't come through much after dry.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep; it's still absolutely amazing. But so flashy would I like to wear it? What do you think?
I didn't find it to be overly flashy at all.  It's definitely chrome like and noticeable but nothing over the top.  I love silver and grays and wear them quite often.  I think something like Orly's Dazzle is far more flashy because of the sparkle factor.  I have worn a few glitter manicures that were way more flashy than this is.


----------



## NotTheMama

Wet N Wild white with Nails Inc feather effect in Cornwall over it. I love the way this turned out.


----------



## Mrnjav

Essence - Hey, nude! One of their textured polish, that is sadly being discontinued =/


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrnjav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essence - Hey, nude! One of their textured polish, that is sadly being discontinued =/
This is awesome!  I wish I had an Ulta near by.  This looks like your nails crystalized (in a good way).  I love it.


----------



## chelsealady

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Added some Elf Enchanted to the LA Colors Sea Siren, because I have nail ADD




Ha! I did the same thing today over yesterdays Butter London Pillar Box Red.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ha! I did the same thing today over yesterdays Butter London Pillar Box Red.





I really like that!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't find it to be overly flashy at all.  It's definitely chrome like and noticeable but nothing over the top.  I love silver and grays and wear them quite often.  I think something like Orly's Dazzle is far more flashy because of the sparkle factor.  I have worn a few glitter manicures that were way more flashy than this is. 
That's good to hear! I'm certainly loving the look, and do have to say that some glitters would be much more out of my comfort zone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would probably spend far too much time staring at it, but that's not so much of a problem, and I can imagine some amazing nail art options with it, if it cooperates on top of other polishes. Have you tried yet?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's good to hear! I'm certainly loving the look, and do have to say that some glitters would be much more out of my comfort zone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would probably spend far too much time staring at it, but that's not so much of a problem, and I can imagine some amazing nail art options with it, if it cooperates on top of other polishes. Have you tried yet?
I have not personally.  I saw one blogger try and stamp with it.  You have to time if perfectly or it it's a mess.  I am curious though...  I will play around with it and see what happens.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrnjav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essence - Hey, nude! One of their textured polish, that is sadly being discontinued =/

Gorgeous! I love how it works with your skintone! I guess it's a comfort that at least you probably have 20 more manis with it...


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do you buy your studs?  I wanted to order some "punk" themed ones online but wasn't sure which one to go with.  Sally Beauty has some but they are crazy expensive.
i got mine on ebay...one of those $1 w/free shipping deals from hong kong..took about a month to come in but for $5  i have something like 10,000 studs and fimo fruits and flowers,lol.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's good to hear! I'm certainly loving the look, and do have to say that some glitters would be much more out of my comfort zone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would probably spend far too much time staring at it, but that's not so much of a problem, and I can imagine some amazing nail art options with it, if it cooperates on top of other polishes. Have you tried yet?
Here is it over Zoya Dream.  I did a french tip, dotting tool and then stamped.





It probably wasn't the best polish to put it over but it turned out pretty cool.  The stamp is smudged a little so next time I think I would let it sit longer.  I also did not apply the Lay the Base coat before I applied any of these.  Perhaps that would have made a difference.  This is just reg natural light.  When I stuck my fingers up to my lamp it glowed a little more so than say Silver Sweep which is a common silver I use for stamping...


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Dahlia + Konad Special White + Stamping Plate M-57




This is beyond cool!  Will you do mine next?


----------



## Mrnjav

> Gorgeous! I love how it works with your skintone! I guess it's a comfort that at least you probably have 20 more manis with it...


 Thank you! And, yeah, I know. And with the number of polishes I have, I'll never use it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sparklygem

> Today I'm wearing Sally Hansen Inta Dri in Sonic Bloom  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sparklygem

I want that!!!!


----------



## madeupMegan

OPI The One That Got Away


----------



## Christa W

Pahlish Drink the Sea with one coat Out the Door top coat


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is it over Zoya Dream.  I did a french tip, dotting tool and then stamped.





It probably wasn't the best polish to put it over but it turned out pretty cool.  The stamp is smudged a little so next time I think I would let it sit longer.  I also did not apply the Lay the Base coat before I applied any of these.  Perhaps that would have made a difference.  This is just reg natural light.  When I stuck my fingers up to my lamp it glowed a little more so than say Silver Sweep which is a common silver I use for stamping...

I think it worked out great - love silver and blue; and love the stamp you chose for it too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pahlish Drink the Sea with one coat Out the Door top coat




So pretty! It makes me want to go swimming somewhere.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm cross posting this from a thread I started in the subscription box forum because I know that all of the polish lovers hang out here and I want everyone to beware!

I subbed to Cult Cosmetics Black Box for a couple of months to give the polish a try.  While I liked the polish, I opted to cancel because it's okay but I didn't feel it was worth $25 a month.  Well, I canceled in November...which you have to do by emailing them.  I got a response that they did indeed cancel my account.  Imagine my surprise when I got charged for December.

I emailed them and told them to remove my info from their system and never charge me again.  I told them that since I received the box, I didn't need a refund.  I got a very long email back from them all apologies.  They said they had removed all of my info from their system and my account was canceled.

Well, guess what hit my credit card tonight?

Now I am officially pissed.  I initiated a chargeback and then requested a new credit card number.  I wrote them a really really really nasty email.  

I want you all to be really careful with this sub.  You have to email them to cancel as there is no option on their site to do so.  I canceled three months ago and they're still charging me.  I recommend you avoid this company at all costs!

Thanks for the info Donna. I appreciate the warning!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Eternal Optimist

Definitely one of my favourite neutral pinks.

Nice! I'm still on the hunt for my ideal pink and ideal nude.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SOPI Queen of everything, NYC matte me crazy top coat, nail tattoos i received as a gift from a penpal, and gold studs.





i just noticed i put one on sideways..LMAO!!

I really like that combo - but there's no rule on which way writing should be on a nail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally did my nails with something. It's been too long without polish on them.

I went with Essence in I'm Backstage from the Beiber LE collection (Beauty Beats).





There is a strong shimmer in the bottle, but the polish is a super smooth creme on my nails, with no hint of shimmer. I'm thinking of adding some stamping, but I'm not sure which pattern to use. I'm a big ol' mess of indecision lately, lol.

Also, don't mind the mess on the bottle lid. Apparently I had clumsy fingers because I dropped the brush twice into my palm while painting my nails and made a mess on the lid and my palm. Did a pretty clean job applying though, I didn't even bother doing any clean-up.

I think the fine shimmer gives the polish a special glow - it looks really good on you.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While out shopping for a lilac shade from Essie and armed with a 30% coupon, I headed to my local Kohl's.  Not only did I find said lilac polish but I found the new Essie Resort 2014 collection sitting in a neat display by the checkout.  I grabbed all but one because there were other people in line and I didn't have time to Google swatches.  I fell head over heels in love with this color.  It's called Cocktail &amp; Coconuts.  This is a fun name and an awesome neutral.  It reminds me of recent Essie shades with that hint of shimmer in it.  It also reminded me of beach sand.  What better to go with my recent purchase of KB Shimmer Sand In My Stocking!!!!

I know you all have seen a gazillion swatches of that polish lately so I am not going to spam you with them.  This manicure is my first using the Yellow Stopper method for possibly a peel-off-glitter mani.  I picked up a huge bottle at Sally last week and I will tell you guys how well it works. 

You can kind of see the shimmer in this pic.  It doesn't translate quite as well on the nail as it does in bottle but it's there!








Ooh - Cocktail &amp; Coconuts is now on my want list!


----------



## LuckyMoon

I just got Essie Sable Collar.  I'm wearing it now &amp; it is the shiniest brown with a hint of purple.  Sorry no time to take pics, but I really love it.

Here's an image of the bottle from Dermstore:


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got Essie Sable Collar.  I'm wearing it now &amp; it is the shiniest brown with a hint of purple.  Sorry no time to take pics, but I really love it.

Here's an image of the bottle from Dermstore:





I have that one and it is fabulous.


----------



## acostakk

Elf Dark Glitter Purple and Elf Gina Girl


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got tired of my non growing, short nails..i have no patience when it comes to that...so i'm sporting glue on goodness.lol

Essie Naughty Nautical, Icing Glitz &amp; Glam, and gold studs.

hard to see in the pic, but ring and middle are all glitter, the rest are glitter tipped, and ring has "buttons" (studs) down the side.




Love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Zoya Stevie.


----------



## lissa1307

calling all enablers! i wanna treat myself to a little polishy goodness to celebrate my promotion...so who has a good sale right now?? what is a must have polish i need now,lol??


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  calling all enablers! i wanna treat myself to a little polishy goodness to celebrate my promotion...so who has a good sale right now?? what is a must have polish i need now,lol??
Do you have a Smart Salon in Walmart that has OPI ?  It's buy 1 get 2 free.  I got 9 for $27  They have the Miss Universe, San Fran and OPI Bond Girls

I also got a bunch of OPI at JC Penny on clearance plus 20% not sure if either are still going on.  Then I got another OPI at Marshalls.


----------



## lissa1307

so i went to sally's and ulta and came home with 11 new polishes, a lotion and polish strips...lol





btw, ulta is having a huge sale on polishes, they are redoing the polish department right now, so i got nicole by opi for .99, the strips were the same, orly for 4.99 (they had some zoya for the same, a few pixie dusts,and a couple other colora, and claw polish for the same price,just didnt have any must have colors for me in them), revlon for 1.49, plus the ulta polishes are on sale for 2.00, and of course the 2.00 nina pro and finger paints at sally's in their clearance section...the only full priced things i got was the little china glaze and the essences.lol


----------



## madeupMegan

Color Club Lady Holiday with Color Club Savoy Nights on the accent.

I really love this mani!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so i went to sally's and ulta and came home with 11 new polishes, a lotion and polish strips...lol





btw, ulta is having a huge sale on polishes, they are redoing the polish department right now, so i got nicole by opi for .99, the strips were the same, orly for 4.99 (they had some zoya for the same, a few pixie dusts,and a couple other colora, and claw polish for the same price,just didnt have any must have colors for me in them), revlon for 1.49, plus the ulta polishes are on sale for 2.00, and of course the 2.00 nina pro and finger paints at sally's in their clearance section...the only full priced things i got was the little china glaze and the essences.lol
Nice!  I want an ulta so bad.  I need more Pixie Dusts.  Is the sale online too or just in store I wonder.  Nevermind they don't have any Zoya's online.  Supposed to be going to Tampa this weekend maybe I will drag the boyfriend to Ulta with me first.


----------



## brandarae

For the past week I've been wearing Zoya Dream. Tonight I changed to Gothic Gala Lacquers Vallis Sanguine.


----------



## Christa W

Zoya Payton. Again you have probably seen a zillion photos of this polish. I am dying over how incredibly vampy and sexy this polish is. The added holo sparkle is just icing on the cake.


----------



## LydiaNichole

Tonight I'm wearing OPI's "Pedal Faster Suzi!" &amp; Wet n' Wild Fergie's "Flossy Flossy"


----------



## LydiaNichole

> OPI The One That Got Away


 I have this polish and it's one of my favorites! So pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Payton. Again you have probably seen a zillion photos of this polish. I am dying over how incredibly vampy and sexy this polish is. The added holo sparkle is just icing on the cake.



I adore this one. I feel so spoiled to have gotten it in a trade. I need to remember to take it with me the next time I go to paint my grandma's nails. She's totally into purple and vampy shades.


----------



## Christa W

Quote:

Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I adore this one. I feel so spoiled to have gotten it in a trade. I need to remember to take it with me the next time I go to paint my grandma's nails. She's totally into purple and vampy shades.
Good idea.  I think I will see if the boyfriend's mom likes it.  Last time I did her nails it was China Glaze Lubu Heels.  I think she will love this.  I envisioned it being lighter because most the photos I saw were in sunlight or were directly lit.  I actually prefer it this way.  I couldn't stop staring at my hands when I drove to the post office after work with my boyfriend in the passenger seat yelling at me at the stop light.  It was actually sunny out for the first time in a few days.  I am becoming such a Zoya fangirl.  Better late than never I guess.


----------



## LadyPender1225

Sephora by OPI i cannot for the life of me remember where I pit the darn bottle but its a bright orangey red. Its absolutely beautiful. Love this color. Love the whole line actually its so smooth and rich!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Stevie.




So pretty! I look forward to wearing mine too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Payton. Again you have probably seen a zillion photos of this polish. I am dying over how incredibly vampy and sexy this polish is. The added holo sparkle is just icing on the cake.



So great! I haven't tried mine yet, but when I do, I guarantee we'll have yet another photo!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Color Club Lady Holiday with Color Club Savoy Nights on the accent.

I really love this mani!
Love it! Chic seasonal grey with a party accent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Good idea.  I think I will see if the boyfriend's mom likes it.  Last time I did her nails it was China Glaze Lubu Heels.  I think she will love this.  I envisioned it being lighter because most the photos I saw were in sunlight or were directly lit.  I actually prefer it this way.  I couldn't stop staring at my hands when I drove to the post office after work with my boyfriend in the passenger seat yelling at me at the stop light.  It was actually sunny out for the first time in a few days.  I am becoming such a Zoya fangirl.  Better late than never I guess. 
Actually I think that's a bit of a trend on the blogs and here - many colours are darker (as we see them generally) than they appear here. I try to account for that when I'm deciding if I like something and also when I take photos, but sometimes it's challenging!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  calling all enablers! i wanna treat myself to a little polishy goodness to celebrate my promotion...so who has a good sale right now?? what is a must have polish i need now,lol??

I don't know what to recommend as you have quite a collection - I've been thrilled with Zoya Sarah and Cassedy lately, and also Cult Nails Party Time and Hypnotize Me. And another idea would be to get yourself a gel polish kit/set if you don't already have one, to play with topping your manis and fantastic nail art with that super glossy gel top; or to play with it in general.
And BTW - Congratulations on the promotion! That is fantastic!


----------



## Christa W

I've been waiting to wear Zoya London until I got some plates I ordered from China.  I had seen London stamped with little skull and crossbones and loved the way it looked so much it landed London on my must have list for the recent promo.  I haven't gotten my plates yet but this weekend is the Gaparilla pirate festival in Tampa/St. Petersburg and I will be going to the parade on Saturday.  I did the best I could with a Claire's plate I had and Kleancolor black for the stamping polish.  My placement was bad.  I wasn't sure with the stamp how wide it would be and it's almost wider than my nail beds are.  I ended up just randomly placing it for the rest of the fingers but I don't like it.  I wish I had more, smaller skulls instead.

London, like Payton, is way darker than I imagined.  It's also way more sparkly if that's possible.  I like that the stamping gives it less of a glittery look.  My Photo Stream stopped working so I apologize for the pictures.  I have to either upload from my phone or email them to myself and I am not happy with the stamped pic.  I will try and fix it.











 Top plate is the one used in the blog I saw this in first but I ordered both of these.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been waiting to wear Zoya London until I got some plates I ordered from China.  I had seen London stamped with little skull and crossbones and loved the way it looked so much it landed London on my must have list for the recent promo.  I haven't gotten my plates yet but this weekend is the Gaparilla pirate festival in Tampa/St. Petersburg and I will be going to the parade on Saturday.  I did the best I could with a Claire's plate I had and Kleancolor black for the stamping polish.  My placement was bad.  I wasn't sure with the stamp how wide it would be and it's almost wider than my nail beds are.  I ended up just randomly placing it for the rest of the fingers but I don't like it.  I wish I had more, smaller skulls instead.

London, like Payton, is way darker than I imagined.  It's also way more sparkly if that's possible.  I like that the stamping gives it less of a glittery look.  My Photo Stream stopped working so I apologize for the pictures.  I have to either upload from my phone or email them to myself and I am not happy with the stamped pic.  I will try and fix it.












 Top plate is the one used in the blog I saw this in first but I ordered both of these.




Nice!  I'm really liking all the textured polishes!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice!  I'm really liking all the textured polishes!
Thank you!  I saw swatches of the upcoming spring textures from China Glaze and geeked out!  I can't wait until February.  I have a total of 36 textured polishes!


----------



## Jessismith

Orly FX Star Trooper. Love this neutral color combo within the glitters. It's over L'OrÃ©al Rough Around the Edges, which itself is black with a whole lot of silver glitter, and dries semi-matte.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly FX Star Trooper. Love this neutral color combo within the glitters.

It's over L'OrÃ©al Rough Around the Edges, which itself is black with a whole lot of silver glitter, and dries semi-matte.




This is so cool!!! Your pic looks better than any swatch I have seen. I passed this collection up twice now!!


----------



## sldb

> Thank you!Â  I saw swatches of the upcoming spring textures from China Glaze and geeked out!Â  I can't wait until February.Â  I have a total of 36 textured polishes!


 Sea Goddess collection? I saw it today at Sallys (and bought a couple). All the colors are beautiful!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sea Goddess collection? I saw it today at Sallys (and bought a couple). All the colors are beautiful!
OMG yes!  I have to go there NOW!!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Pussy Galore. Yes, I love my textured polishes. Partly because I love sparkles, and partly because they hold up better and I work with 2 year olds so I need that!


----------



## sldb

> OMG yes!Â  I have to go there NOW!!!


 Do! I wanted to give you a heads up. I hope yours has them out.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do! I wanted to give you a heads up. I hope yours has them out.
One of my stores is better about that stuff than the other.  I hate going into one of them.  Everyone that works there except one girl is a complete jerk.  I will check tomorrow when my boyfriend gets home.  I wonder if there will be any China Glaze sales though for February like a BOGO that would be nice.  I usually don't buy any of them full price but I am so anxious to get them especially "Sand Dolla Make You Holla" and "Teal the Tide Turns", although they all looked so perfect!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Pussy Galore. Yes, I love my textured polishes. Partly because I love sparkles, and partly because they hold up better and I work with 2 year olds so I need that!




Another one of my favorites.  This one is so completely underrated!!!  I love how soft and sparkly it is.  I wore it on my toes too I loved it so much!


----------



## sldb

> One of my stores is better about that stuff than the other.Â  I hate going into one of them.Â  Everyone that works there except one girl is a complete irritate me.Â  I will check tomorrow when my boyfriend gets home.Â  I wonder if there will be any China Glaze sales though for February like a BOGO that would be nice.Â  I usually don't buy any of them full price but I am so anxious to get them especially "Sand Dolla Make You Holla" and Shell We Dance, although they all looked so perfect!Â


 I got "Sand Dolla Make You Holla" and "Teal the Tide Turns." I don't know about China Glaze, but I heard Finger Paints is going to be BOGO in February. So it is definitely possible.


----------



## sldb

> Another one of my favorites.Â  This one is so completely underrated!!!Â  I love how soft and sparkly it is.Â  I wore it on my toes too I loved it so much!


 Beautiful! I love texture polish. And such a pretty color.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got "Sand Dolla Make You Holla" and "Teal the Tide Turns."

I don't know about China Glaze, but I heard Finger Paints is going to be BOGO in February. So it is definitely possible.
I think I might snag those 2 just to make sure I get them then and wait it out for the other 4.  I bought 2 from the original textured line last summer and ended up getting the rest on a reg tag clearance.  Just have to be patient I guess!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly FX Star Trooper. Love this neutral color combo within the glitters.

It's over L'OrÃ©al Rough Around the Edges, which itself is black with a whole lot of silver glitter, and dries semi-matte.




Wow, that looks great on you! I saw this Orly collection for the first time tonight at Sally Beauty; I bought Milky Way. I bought it without looking up swatches first, which is very rare for me, so hopefully I still like it on the nail.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Sorry for the crappy picture!!

I have fallen in love with L'Oreal's new polish collection. I found mine at Rite Aid, but I know Target has them too. I've not seen them at Walmart in my area though...yet.

This is "Too Dimensional"  All of the colors are gorgeous. I really want the gold one, but it's been sold out everywhere I've looked.


----------



## Mrnjav

I'm in love &lt;3 Catrice Crushed Crystals - Call me a princess:


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry for the crappy picture!!

I have fallen in love with L'Oreal's new polish collection. I found mine at Rite Aid, but I know Target has them too. I've not seen them at Walmart in my area though...yet.

This is "Too Dimensional"  All of the colors are gorgeous. I really want the gold one, but it's been sold out everywhere I've looked.




This one looks really cool!  Is it all sparkly?


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrnjav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in love &lt;3 Catrice Crushed Crystals - Call me a princess:



Oh... Another super pretty one!  You gals are bad for my budget.....    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This one looks really cool!  Is it all sparkly?  

It is..the whole line is..I think there are 6 polishes 3 purples, a pink and teal, a rose gold and a gold...7 polishes.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

When I was at Target I spotted a Revlon that was clear with moon and star glitters...I wish I had picked it up..but, I had just done some major damage at Ulta. :/ lol


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Ohhh I was wrong..I found this on Google


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When I was at Target I spotted a Revlon that was clear with moon and star glitters...I wish I had picked it up..but, I had just done some major damage at Ulta. :/ lol
was it celestial fx? cause i just got it at ulta for $1.50,lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  was it celestial fx? cause i just got it at ulta for $1.50,lol
My boyfriend is getting off work early today and I begged him (and gave him directions) to go to Ulta for me and pick up any Zoya clearance or find any deals.  If he does it I will die!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  was it celestial fx? cause i just got it at ulta for $1.50,lol
Also that's a crazy cool looking glitter!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrnjav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 








I'm so enjoying all this shimmer, texture, and sparkle! Imagine nail art with all these above colours and textures.


----------



## TammyH2144

I was at home today and bored...  this is what happened:





not the best work, but I'm still new at this...

TammyH2144


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was at home today and bored...  this is what happened:





not the best work, but I'm still new at this...

TammyH2144
OMG I love this so much!!  Fantastic job!!!  Please be bored more often this is awesome.


----------



## NotTheMama

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was at home today and bored...  this is what happened:





not the best work, but I'm still new at this...

TammyH2144
Really cute, good job!!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I love this so much!!  Fantastic job!!!  Please be bored more often this is awesome.

Awww... thanks.  I wasn't really happy with the light-pink...  it's just so sheer it needed 3 coats.  At now the polish is kind of "thick".  O, well....  it will do for the weekend.  I just hope I don't ding them up too bad.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was at home today and bored...  this is what happened:





not the best work, but I'm still new at this...

TammyH2144
So, so, so so so cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I love this so much!!  Fantastic job!!!  Please be bored more often this is awesome.
Agreed! Be bored!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Catching up. I had computer problems lately and I don't know yet, but I think (unless things go well with the fix) I'll lose some mani photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But here is my first foray into texture, with Zoya Liberty on the ring finger. The straight shimmery green is Cult Nails Feelin' Froggy, and on most nails I topped it with Cult Nails Hypnotize Me.:









Then I did my first acrylic pain nail art, with the flowers, using white and a deeper blue Daler Rowney acrylic tube paint. (first photo here pre-moisture, ick, and this is after a bit of 'cuticle editing'... (a good moisturizer is better), but the later photos showed signs of wear, so I chose this one.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Catching up. I had computer problems lately and I don't know yet, but I think (unless things go well with the fix) I'll lose some mani photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But here is my first foray into texture, with Zoya Liberty on the ring finger. The straight shimmery green is Cult Nails Feelin' Froggy, and on most nails I topped it with Cult Nails Hypnotize Me.:









Then I did my first acrylic pain nail art, with the flowers, using white and a deeper blue Daler Rowney acrylic tube paint. (first photo here pre-moisture, ick, and this is after a bit of 'cuticle editing'... (a good moisturizer is better), but the later photos showed signs of wear, so I chose this one.








This is awesome!  It goes together so perfectly and is flipping outstanding.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Wearing Wing Dust Sun Spots &lt;3

Well, been wearing it on one hand for a couple of days now lol. When you have kids and a couple of them are toddlers you dont get to finish a lot of task you started for yourself some times. Changing it up this weekend but not sure what..


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is awesome!  It goes together so perfectly and is flipping outstanding. 
Thanks so much! I really love how Hypnotize Me ties the green to the blue so well. And that the acrylics could combine with each other to also create a colour very close to Liberty was really great! It was interesting; wearing this mani some people looked at Liberty and seriously thought it was green. It's all about context, and slightly darker lighting than in photos, or course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not a 'green' person, but I'm very happy with this. Now if only I can figure out how to get roses super small so they can fit on my nails too! I was playing on paper and they're currently the size of my hand.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Sephora X Brazen + Starrily Euphoria*




Sweet! Wow; the colours I've seen over time from Sephora X really are fabulous.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Sephora X Brazen + Starrily Euphoria*
Sweet! Wow; the colours I've seen over time from Sephora X really are fabulous.

Yeah! I've been using and really enjoying lots of the colors from my Sephora X 22 set!! And thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Boyfriend didn't make it to Ulta but I got nail mail. One of these babies will be on my fingers shortly. I took off my pirate themed nails since I'm staying home sick.


----------



## Christa W

LA Girl 3D Effects Teal Dimension. Basically this is a teal version of Zoya Dream. I got the supposed dupes for Blaze and Aurora too. I love this. And I only paid $2.40 each plus shipping online. Here is with and without flash.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LA Girl 3D Effects Teal Dimension. Basically this is a teal version of Zoya Dream. I got the supposed dupes for Blaze and Aurora too. I love this. And I only paid $2.40 each plus shipping online. Here is with and without flash.







I'm glad you love it. If I didn't already have it, I'd be running out to buy this right now. It's pretty much teal perfection.


----------



## lissa1307

IM IN LOVE WITH CHINA GLAZE TRAVEL IN COLOR!!!!

LOL, yea, pix don't do this one justice, it shifts from gold to pink/purple/blueish...if you dont have it go get it now, its a must have,period. 

anyway, i put it on top of Orly Pretty Ugly, which is an amazing minty blue green on its own, but now it just screams omg!! i swatched the CG and it looks amazing alone and on top of other colors...so i will probably go back to ulta later and buy the last 6 or 7 bottles they had...i love it that much,lol...i do but i'll probably only get 2 more for now,lol

anywhozit

just orly





with the cg and topcoat..and cleaned up





the goodness





and the pretty orly


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  IM IN LOVE WITH CHINA GLAZE TRAVEL IN COLOR!!!!

LOL, yea, pix don't do this one justice, it shifts from gold to pink/purple/blueish...if you dont have it go get it now, its a must have,period. 

anyway, i put it on top of Orly Pretty Ugly, which is an amazing minty blue green on its own, but now it just screams omg!! i swatched the CG and it looks amazing alone and on top of other colors...so i will probably go back to ulta later and buy the last 6 or 7 bottles they had...i love it that much,lol...i do but i'll probably only get 2 more for now,lol

anywhozit

just orly





with the cg and topcoat..and cleaned up





the goodness





and the pretty orly




Wow!  I bought Travel In Colour on clearance awhile back.  I have never used it.  Maybe now I will play around with it.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Wing Dust Sun Spots &lt;3

Well, been wearing it on one hand for a couple of days now lol. When you have kids and a couple of them are toddlers you dont get to finish a lot of task you started for yourself some times. Changing it up this weekend but not sure what..
I have to put mine on layer by layer..I'm scared my daughter will have me doing something that will cause me to wreck my nails. lol


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to put mine on layer by layer..I'm scared my daughter will have me doing something that will cause me to wreck my nails. lol

Yess! I always have to wait til they're asleep but I never learn. I still prepare them so I can do my nails peacefully but they end up fighting and my nails look a hot mess. :[


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yess! I always have to wait til they're asleep but I never learn. I still prepare them so I can do my nails peacefully but they end up fighting and my nails look a hot mess. :[

I have learned my lesson...thin coats...lol  My daughter has ended up with polish in her darn hair from me having to rush in there while she is showering, because for some reason she has to use half the bottle of shampoo when she washes her hair. :/


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I have learned my lesson...thin coats...lol  My daughter has ended up with polish in her darn hair from me having to rush in there while she is showering, because for some reason she has to use half the bottle of shampoo when she washes her hair. :/
You got to get her situated before you work on you! Lol.


----------



## FrancesWilkins

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You got to get her situated before you work on you! Lol. 
She's 10, she not little little anymore....I don't let her just do whatever...and that doesn't happen every time, which is how it's just an issue sometimes. lol


----------



## acostakk

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LA Girl 3D Effects Teal Dimension. Basically this is a teal version of Zoya Dream. I got the supposed dupes for Blaze and Aurora too. I love this. And I only paid $2.40 each plus shipping online. Here is with and without flash.






 I love all the LA Girl 3D polishes so much.  They were the first thing I went all crazy on and stalked every drug store in a 3 city radius to find every single color.  The only one I'm not nuts about is the silver.  But I'll still never let it go because it's part of the set.  I'm so glad my husband has finally come to peace with my polish collection.  It's no worse than baseball cards or comic books.  At least I get to wear my obsession!


----------



## Monika1

And now for an image of my current gel experience (taken when it was in a bit better shape than now). This is with various Sally Hansen Salon Gel Polish base coat and top coat layers beneath in some cases and on top (at least gel top coat in all cases). I used Bondi Lady Liberty as a base for the gradient with a transition through Lady Liberty, Zoya Rocky, Cult Nails Party Time, and Bondi NYPD. I used Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat here and there also.



    



I'm hiding my index finger where the polish is chipped down to the nail in two places and the tip is completely bare. You can see on the thumb, also in the first photo, 1) where I got a bit of sponge stuck on the nail when I was doing the gradient (the dark spot), and 2) the spot where the nail has ripped. I'm really trying to hold  it together as it is fairly far down and it would be super painful if that part of the finger was exposed. I'm trying to decide what to do with this as I was hoping to keep this design for the upcoming week...


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And now for an image of my current gel experience (taken when it was in a bit better shape than now). This is with various Sally Hansen Salon Gel Polish base coat and top coat layers beneath in some cases and on top (at least gel top coat in all cases). I used Bondi Lady Liberty as a base for the gradient with a transition through Lady Liberty, Zoya Rocky, Cult Nails Party Time, and Bondi NYPD. I used Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat here and there also.



    



I'm hiding my index finger where the polish is chipped down to the nail in two places and the tip is completely bare. You can see on the thumb, also in the first photo, 1) where I got a bit of sponge stuck on the nail when I was doing the gradient (the dark spot), and 2) the spot where the nail has ripped. I'm really trying to hold  it together as it is fairly far down and it would be super painful if that part of the finger was exposed. I'm trying to decide what to do with this as I was hoping to keep this design for the upcoming week...
Wow!!  I really like this...  Doing a gradient is on my list of things to try.  If you dont mind, I'm going to keep this picture in my "inspiration" file.


----------



## jessrose18

Julep Galaxy Nails with Leslie, Char, Evelyn, Bunny, Joelle and Paris


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Galaxy Nails with Leslie, Char, Evelyn, Bunny, Joelle and Paris












This is out of this world!! HA HA.  Seriously this is awesome.  I tried galaxy once the other day and it was pretty fail.  I am completely enamored with your galaxy.  Thanks for showing what you used.  I wouldn't have guess you used a few of them especially the glitters.  How long did it take you?


----------



## jessrose18

christa- this was my first attempt at galaxy nails.  I did do a few nails, realized Joelle was too thick and then I started over before I got it down.  Probably took 1 hour total only though.  I painted on Leslie (black shimmer base) then sponged Char (blue) Evelyn (purple) and then Bunny (white) and went back and added some more colored spots over the white.  I then used a very thin coat of Joelle, the first time I messed up it was too thick and covered up the effect.  I then just touched a few Paris glitters on the nail and then finished with Seche topcoat.  I like how they turned out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Julep Galaxy Nails with Leslie, Char, Evelyn, Bunny, Joelle and Paris


 That is awesome!!


----------



## acostakk

Avon Golden Wine


----------



## acostakk

> Julep Galaxy Nails with Leslie, Char, Evelyn, Bunny, Joelle and Paris


 So beautiful. Someday I want to try galaxy nails.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Galaxy Nails with Leslie, Char, Evelyn, Bunny, Joelle and Paris












Lovely!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LA Girl 3D Effects Teal Dimension. Basically this is a teal version of Zoya Dream. I got the supposed dupes for Blaze and Aurora too. I love this. And I only paid $2.40 each plus shipping online. Here is with and without flash.







That sparkle is just so gorgeous on that intense base. Blue is of course wonderful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  IM IN LOVE WITH CHINA GLAZE TRAVEL IN COLOR!!!!

LOL, yea, pix don't do this one justice, it shifts from gold to pink/purple/blueish...if you dont have it go get it now, its a must have,period. 

anyway, i put it on top of Orly Pretty Ugly, which is an amazing minty blue green on its own, but now it just screams omg!! i swatched the CG and it looks amazing alone and on top of other colors...so i will probably go back to ulta later and buy the last 6 or 7 bottles they had...i love it that much,lol...i do but i'll probably only get 2 more for now,lol

anywhozit

just orly





with the cg and topcoat..and cleaned up





the goodness





and the pretty orly




This and the combination of the two is so magically soft and beautiful.


----------



## Jill1228

Zoya Carter


----------



## Lolo22

Last week's manis: YouPolish Radiant Orchid



Nail Rock pink glitter kit


----------



## Shauna999

> Julep Galaxy Nails with Leslie, Char, Evelyn, Bunny, Joelle and Paris


 This looks so cool... How'd you do it if you don't mind me asking? Oops, never mind, I just had to continue reading on the next page &amp; I found out... It looks amazing!!


----------



## TammyH2144

> This looks so cool... How'd you do it if you don't mind me asking? Oops, never mind, I just had to continue reading on the next page &amp; I found out... It looks amazing!!


 I agree! Thank you so much for the directions. Now I just need some $$ to get the colors I don't have.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babydoll riah

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was at home today and bored...  this is what happened:





not the best work, but I'm still new at this...

TammyH2144
Very Cute, I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## babydoll riah

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And now for an image of my current gel experience (taken when it was in a bit better shape than now). This is with various Sally Hansen Salon Gel Polish base coat and top coat layers beneath in some cases and on top (at least gel top coat in all cases). I used Bondi Lady Liberty as a base for the gradient with a transition through Lady Liberty, Zoya Rocky, Cult Nails Party Time, and Bondi NYPD. I used Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat here and there also.



    



I'm hiding my index finger where the polish is chipped down to the nail in two places and the tip is completely bare. You can see on the thumb, also in the first photo, 1) where I got a bit of sponge stuck on the nail when I was doing the gradient (the dark spot), and 2) the spot where the nail has ripped. I'm really trying to hold  it together as it is fairly far down and it would be super painful if that part of the finger was exposed. I'm trying to decide what to do with this as I was hoping to keep this design for the upcoming week...
Simply Lovely! Thank you for sharing


----------



## acostakk

A couple of no-name Icing minis over SOPI The Way Tutu His Heart. Getting a head start on Valentine manis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

> A couple of no-name Icing minis over SOPI The Way Tutu His Heart. Getting a head start on Valentine manis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Omg so cute!!! I want to do nothing but Valentines manis from now until the end of February!!!


----------



## acostakk

> Omg so cute!!! I want to do nothing but Valentines manis from now until the end of February!!!


 Me too!


----------



## wrkreads

I decided to do a darker look, with blackish colour (black end of Revlon Nail Art Expressionist in Ulterior Motif) and copper glitter (Sally Hansen Xtremewear in Frazzle Dazzle). But something didn't set right on my thumbs, and even 6 hours later I could still push the polish out of place. But just on my thumbs. It's totally weird, so I'll have to remove tomorrow since they are a disaster now.


----------



## Christa W

I have been experimenting with using Yellow Stopper as a peeling base for glitter polishes. I say experiment because I haven't been successful with it. First time was a huge disaster so I figured I didn't let it dry long enough. Tried 2 coats as well. So this time I used only 1 coat and let it dry for over an hour. I did two coats Zoya Kelly then one coat of a Hit Polish one of a kind glitters. I didn't realize back when I bought it that it had hearts in it. I thought it might be a fun darker twist on my first Valentines Day mani. It did not set. After more than an hour it was still squishy. It didn't peel it just slid off. I am probably giving up on this. I'm going back to my Cover Girl Peelers.







I am loving Zoya Kelly more than I expected. It's so classy and sophisticated. Not loving the glitter with it. I will try with a lighter or different shade of polish.


----------



## Christa W

> I decided to do a darker look, with blackish colour (black end of Revlon Nail Art Expressionist in Ulterior Motif) and copper glitter (Sally Hansen Xtremewear in Frazzle Dazzle). But something didn't set right on my thumbs, and even 6 hours later I could still push the polish out of place. But just on my thumbs. It's totally weird, so I'll have to remove tomorrow since they are a disaster now.


 Lol. I didn't even read your post before I made mine but it sounds like we both has issues with sliding polish and both went a darker polish route. Great minds think alike. I love the dark on you. Sorry it messed up.


----------



## lissa1307

ok, so I had out glitter with hearts and was going to do the first of many V-Day nails...but this red was so pretty I left it alone. I'm a sucker for ruby reds. this is Ruby Slipper from Ulta.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, so I had out glitter with hearts and was going to do the first of many V-Day nails...but this red was so pretty I left it alone. I'm a sucker for ruby reds. this is Ruby Slipper from Ulta.




I LOVE this one.  Great choice for V-day mani...


----------



## madeupMegan

Nails Inc. Jermyn Street. My first foray into brown polish.


----------



## Christa W

> Nails Inc. Jermyn Street. My first foray into brown polish.


 This reminds me of caramel! I love brown polish to look at. I have so many but rarely wear them. This is a great shade!!!


----------



## reepy

I was also in a brown mood today. The primary color is LMDB Cocoa Cabana and the tips are Julep Olivia.


----------



## Jessismith

> This is so cool!!! Your pic looks better than any swatch I have seen. I passed this collection up twice now!!





> Wow, that looks great on you! I saw this Orly collection for the first time tonight at Sally Beauty; I bought Milky Way. I bought it without looking up swatches first, which is very rare for me, so hopefully I still like it on the nail.


 Get some! Hope you guys enjoy yours too!!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Floating Hearts - Zoya Godiva + Bondi Horny Mistress &amp; Bundle Monster plate BM-H18


----------



## Jessismith

> OPI Pussy Galore. Yes, I love my textured polishes. Partly because I love sparkles, and partly because they hold up better and I work with 2 year olds so I need that!


 That's a pretty pink!


> Sorry for the crappy picture!! I have fallen in love with L'Oreal's new polish collection. I found mine at Rite Aid, but I know Target has them too. I've not seen them at Walmart in my area though...yet. This is "Too Dimensional" Â All of the colors are gorgeous. I really want the gold one, but it's been sold out everywhere I've looked.


 Pretty purple!! I picked up the gold, copper and black ones.


> Catching up. I had computer problems lately and I don't know yet, but I think (unless things go well with the fix) I'll lose some mani photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  But here is my first foray into texture, with Zoya Liberty on the ring finger. The straight shimmery green is Cult Nails Feelin' Froggy, and on most nails I topped it with Cult Nails Hypnotize Me.:
> 
> 
> 
> Then I did my first acrylic pain nail art, with the flowers, using white and a deeper blue Daler Rowney acrylic tube paint. (first photo here pre-moisture, ick, and this is after a bit of 'cuticle editing'... (a good moisturizer is better), but the later photos showed signs of wear, so I chose this one.


 Pretty!!


> And now for an image of my current gel experience (taken when it was in a bit better shape than now). This is with various Sally Hansen Salon Gel Polish base coat and top coat layers beneath in some cases and on top (at least gelÂ top coat in all cases). I used Bondi Lady Liberty as a base for the gradient with a transition through Lady Liberty, Zoya Rocky, Cult Nails Party Time, and Bondi NYPD. I used Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat here and there also.
> 
> Â Â Â
> 
> I'm hiding my index finger where the polish is chipped down to the nail in two places and the tip is completely bare. You can see on the thumb, also in the first photo, 1) where I got a bit of sponge stuck on the nail when I was doing the gradient (the dark spot), and 2) the spot where the nail has ripped. I'm really trying to holdÂ  it together as it is fairly far down and it would be super painful if that part of the finger was exposed. I'm trying to decide what to do with this as I was hoping to keep this design for the upcoming week...


 Great colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Julep Galaxy Nails with Leslie, Char, Evelyn, Bunny, Joelle and Paris


 Far out!! Great job!


> ok, so IÂ had out glitter with hearts and was going to do the first of many V-Day nails...but this red was so pretty IÂ left it alone. I'm a sucker for ruby reds. this is Ruby Slipper from Ulta.


 OMG gorgeous!!


----------



## Jessismith

> Floating Hearts - Zoya Godiva + Bondi Horny Mistress &amp; Bundle Monster plate BM-H18


 Sooooohhhhh cute!!


----------



## Jessismith

OPI - Dutch Ya Just Love OPI Still a favorite of mine. A perfect mid-tone purple with gold micro shimmers. Do we all have this one by now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI - Dutch Ya Just Love OPI

Still a favorite of mine. A perfect mid-tone purple with gold micro shimmers. Do we all have this one by now?








So pretty!  I don't have it.  I didn't get my first OPI polish until a year ago.  Been trying to go back and get all the must haves and I will have to keep my eye out for this one.


----------



## Christa W

My Sunday mani is a Valentine's Day indie polish from last year by Happy Hands. I just read this brand is now closing so I am fortunate to have gotten it from a swap box. It's called The Worst is Over. This polish couldn't be more appropriate for me for many reasons. Several things have been tough for me personally and I am hoping that the worst is over. This is over 2 coats Nicole by OPI Love Song.


----------



## sleepykat

> My Sunday mani is a Valentine's Day indie polish from last year by Happy Hands. I just read this brand is now closing so I am fortunate to have gotten it from a swap box. It's called The Worst is Over. This polish couldn't be more appropriate for me for many reasons. Several things have been tough for me personally and I am hoping that the worst is over. This is over 2 coats Nicole by OPI Love Song.


 Very pretty!


----------



## Momsgotmail

Thought my lady friends would like to know about the half-price voucher to Nailbox available at Gilt City.  I also posted this in the "enabler" thread:

Okay, so big enabler here: You can get a $100 voucher to Nailbox(dot)com for just $50 from Gilt City.  If you are new to Gilt City, you can get an extra 40% off this price when a current member refers you.  So...if you are new to Gilt City, or you can refer a new member, you can get the $100 nail polish voucher for just $30!  3-day ground shipping is only $5.95.  Brands like Essie, Scotch, NCLA, LAQA, Cult and more. 

If you prefer, you can get a $40 voucher for $25 (or $15 with new member referral), or a 4-piece NCLA kit for $35 (or $21 after referral).


----------



## hotpinkglitter

Currently on my nails is Ulta "High Roller". It's a beautiful light gold foil and I love it!


----------



## Momsgotmail

Quote: Originally Posted by *hotpinkglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Currently on my nails is Ulta "High Roller". It's a beautiful light gold foil and I love it! 




THat is a nice one!


----------



## brandarae

Currently wearing Essie - For the Twill of It


----------



## wrkreads

I saw a selection of OPI nail strips at my local Dollarama, and decided to give them a try instead of buying a new polish. I grabbed OPI Pure Lacquer Nail Apps in Black/Grey Rattlesnake and was quite impressed at the result. They were easy to apply, and fit well. I don't think they'll last more than a day or two due to tip wear, but longevity isn't a concern with nail looks, lol.


----------



## Christa W

My take on candy heart nails using the OPI breast cancer 2013 duo.  This is OPI More Than a Glimmer on my accent nails and for the left hand OPI Pink-ing of You on the pointer, Alpine Snow on middle, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In a Splash on the pinkie.  All stamps are done in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Rapid Red with Bundle Monster plate BM-425.  Right hand is all Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening on pointer, Grape Race on middle and Man-go Team on pinkie.  Stamping on right hand was horrible and for that I am sorry!!  Also ignore the stubby middle finger on that hand too!!!

Makes me realize if I actually tried harder these might have turned out cute.  Maybe next time.  Also I love this OPI duo polish a lot.  I love, love, love More Than a Glimmer with it's matte pastel glitters.  It is similar to China Glaze It's a Trap-eze which I just bought too.  Must have been in a mood that week!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw a selection of OPI nail strips at my local Dollarama, and decided to give them a try instead of buying a new polish. I grabbed OPI Pure Lacquer Nail Apps in Black/Grey Rattlesnake and was quite impressed at the result. They were easy to apply, and fit well. I don't think they'll last more than a day or two due to tip wear, but longevity isn't a concern with nail looks, lol.




Love this!  Such a cool color combo and pattern.  I am terrible at applying these!  Yours came out very well done.


----------



## hotpinkglitter

Quote: Originally Posted by *hotpinkglitter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Currently on my nails is Ulta "High Roller". It's a beautiful light gold foil and I love it! 





It definitely is! I just bought 11 Ulta polishes as they were on sale for $2 a bottle online and so far I've been highly impressed with all of the ones I've tried


----------



## Jessismith

> My take on candy heart nails using the OPI breast cancer 2013 duo.Â  This is OPI More Than a Glimmer on my accent nails and for the left hand OPI Pink-ing of You on the pointer, Alpine Snow on middle, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In a Splash on the pinkie.Â  All stamps are done in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Rapid Red with Bundle Monster plate BM-425.Â  Right hand is all Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening on pointer, Grape Race on middle and Man-go Team on pinkie.Â  Stamping on right hand was horrible and for that I am sorry!!Â  Also ignore the stubby middle finger on that hand too!!! Makes me realize if I actually tried harder these might have turned out cute.Â  Maybe next time.Â  Also I love this OPI duo polish a lot.Â  I love, love, love More Than a Glimmer with it's matte pastel glitters.Â  It is similar to China Glaze It's a Trap-eze which I just bought too.Â  Must have been in a mood that week!!


 Really cute!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My take on candy heart nails using the OPI breast cancer 2013 duo.  This is OPI More Than a Glimmer on my accent nails and for the left hand OPI Pink-ing of You on the pointer, Alpine Snow on middle, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In a Splash on the pinkie.  All stamps are done in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Rapid Red with Bundle Monster plate BM-425.  Right hand is all Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening on pointer, Grape Race on middle and Man-go Team on pinkie.  Stamping on right hand was horrible and for that I am sorry!!  Also ignore the stubby middle finger on that hand too!!!

Makes me realize if I actually tried harder these might have turned out cute.  Maybe next time.  Also I love this OPI duo polish a lot.  I love, love, love More Than a Glimmer with it's matte pastel glitters.  It is similar to China Glaze It's a Trap-eze which I just bought too.  Must have been in a mood that week!!









CUTE!!!


----------



## Christa W

Apparently I have been doing something different on my nails lately because none of my manicures are lasting more than a few hours at best.  My candy heart mani was partially due to the peeling base I used and it hadn't dried before I applied the glitter.  Ooops!  So I ended up changing my nails from candy hearts to candy corn!  I gave a very detailed description of this with 13 pictures on the indie lovers thread so if you can check it out more if you are interested. Here I will only post a few.

This is Eighty4 Candy Corn.  It's a thermal holo polish changing from yellow to orange.





warm





The transition here is actually reversed because it's very sensitive and my fingers were my tips were warm because my hand was in a fist and the tips got warm from touching my palm.





cold


----------



## chelsealady

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently I have been doing something different on my nails lately because none of my manicures are lasting more than a few hours at best.  My candy heart mani was partially due to the peeling base I used and it hadn't dried before I applied the glitter.  Ooops!  So I ended up changing my nails from candy hearts to candy corn!  I gave a very detailed description of this with 13 pictures on the indie lovers thread so if you can check it out more if you are interested. Here I will only post a few.

My manicures were doing the same thing.  I switched my base coat. And that has seemed to help today.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
My manicures were doing the same thing.  I switched my base coat. And that has seemed to help today. 
I haven't been using a base at all lately and that could very well be my issues.  However, I had manicures that didn't use a base either that weren't peeling off so terribly.  I have started to use Zoya remove plus.  I had to get used to the smell because at first when the used cotton balls were sitting in the garbage can it gave me migraines but after I got over that I have been using it quite a bit.  Maybe it's leaving a residue that my nails don't like.  I know it's supposed to be part of a system which includes a base.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI - Dutch Ya Just Love OPI

Still a favorite of mine. A perfect mid-tone purple with gold micro shimmers. Do we all have this one by now?








So pretty!  I don't have it.  I didn't get my first OPI polish until a year ago.  Been trying to go back and get all the must haves and I will have to keep my eye out for this one.

I have this one and I love it! I got it sometime last year, I think. There was a beauty store that was closing, so they had crazy sales.


----------



## Christa W

Throwing it back to the late 1990'a with Maybelline New Year's Blues.  My pictures don't capture the true color.  It's a beautiful deep teal with lighter teal glitter. This baby is full on chemicals and stains like crazy.  I bought so many of these funky Express Finish colors.  I was even savvy enough to buy back ups of my two favorites.  I topped it with one coat of Out the Door. 

Also funny enough, as I am typing this Depeche Mode "Policy of Truth" which I listened to a lot in the 90's. 









It looks way more cobalt with turquoise glitters


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Throwing it back to the late 1990'a with Maybelline New Year's Blues.  My pictures don't capture the true color.  It's a beautiful deep teal with lighter teal glitter. This baby is full on chemicals and stains like crazy.  I bought so many of these funky Express Finish colors.  I was even savvy enough to buy back ups of my two favorites.  I topped it with one coat of Out the Door. 

Also funny enough, as I am typing this Depeche Mode "Policy of Truth" which I listened to a lot in the 90's. 









It looks way more cobalt with turquoise glitters

Yay for teal and Depeche Mode--two of my favorite things!


----------



## sleepykat

Hare Polish Asteroid Turf--four coats over Orly Bonder base coat and topped with PoshÃ© top coat. (The glitter is more fuchsia, not purple like my photo appears.) This polish looks the same on the nails as it does in the bottle.


----------



## madeupMegan

Dr.'s REMEDY Lovely Lavender


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hare Polish Asteroid Turf--four coats over Orly Bonder base coat and topped with PoshÃ© top coat. (The glitter is more fuchsia, not purple like my photo appears.) This polish looks the same on the nails as it does in the bottle.



I like the green!


----------



## lochnessie

This is Pretty &amp; Polished Dancing at Dusk, with a coat of Mentality Holo and Pretty &amp; Polished Sparkle Topcoat.



Hooray for work-appropriate (ish) thermals, especially in this crazy cold weather!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is Pretty &amp; Polished Dancing at Dusk, with a coat of Mentality Holo and Pretty &amp; Polished Sparkle Topcoat.





Hooray for work-appropriate (ish) thermals, especially in this crazy cold weather!
How strong is that holo top coat?  I have been adding it to my cart then deleting it.  I am also interested in the matte holo one from Mentality as well.  I love this mani!!


----------



## jesemiaud

This is Dollish Polish Man in The Black (from the Princess Bride collection) topped with SOPI Polka Dot Com. I can't get a decent picture to save my life. The Man in Black is a really gorgeous black with pink, purple and blue microglitter. (Well, after several attempts to upload a picture, y'all are going to have to use your imagination, lol. I can't figure out what's up with my new phone ).


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How strong is that holo top coat?  I have been adding it to my cart then deleting it.  I am also interested in the matte holo one from Mentality as well.  I love this mani!!
Thanks! The holo is definitely there, but not crazy strong. There is some graying effect, which fortunately isn't much of an issue on the purple and blue colors of this polish. Unfortunately, I don't have any other holo top coats to compare it to, but the price is definitely right on it! This is a blog post I came across awhile ago that does a great comparison and ranking of various holo top coats, including Mentality: http://happyinholospolish.blogspot.com/2013/11/polish-holographic-top-coat-comparisons.html

I have the matte holo one from Mentality as well, but I haven't quite figured out how to use it yet, since I don't really do much with matte polishes - I keep swatching it and not liking it, but I've seen some awesome pictures of manis with it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! The holo is definitely there, but not crazy strong. There is some graying effect, which fortunately isn't much of an issue on the purple and blue colors of this polish. Unfortunately, I don't have any other holo top coats to compare it to, but the price is definitely right on it! This is a blog post I came across awhile ago that does a great comparison and ranking of various holo top coats, including Mentality: http://happyinholospolish.blogspot.com/2013/11/polish-holographic-top-coat-comparisons.html

I have the matte holo one from Mentality as well, but I haven't quite figured out how to use it yet, since I don't really do much with matte polishes - I keep swatching it and not liking it, but I've seen some awesome pictures of manis with it!
Also thanks to this thermal I am seriously considering buying May Flowers and Tomboy!!!  Thanks for your info I will into it.


----------



## Parasoul

Doing my nails and watching some Daria. Pics soon! I've been super busy with work and video games. I recently picked up Tomb Raider : Definitive Edition. I have to say it looks absolutely beautiful on the XBOX One. ALSO HI CHRISTA!! -Waves-


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Doing my nails and watching some Daria. Pics soon! I've been super busy with work and video games. I recently picked up Tomb Raider : Definitive Edition. I have to say it looks absolutely beautiful on the XBOX One.

ALSO HI CHRISTA!! -Waves-
ZOMG Parasoul!!!!  /waves right back atcha!!


----------



## Parasoul

> ZOMG Parasoul!!!!Â  /waves right back atcha!!


What's gewd? Did you end up getting Lots Of Lux and Belugaria? I have them for you if not. :x


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What's gewd? Did you end up getting Lots Of Lux and Belugaria? I have them for you if not. :x
I didn't get Belugaria yet.  I went to Kohl's and got Lots of Lux because I had a 30% off coupon and it was too pretty not to pass up.  They were out of Belugaria and most of the Winter collection.


----------



## Parasoul

> I didn't get Belugaria yet.Â  I went to Kohl's and got Lots of Lux because I had a 30% off coupon and it was too pretty not to pass up.Â  They were out of Belugaria and most of the Winter collection.Â


Aw. I was too late after all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Did you want any others?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Aw. I was too late after all.




Did you want any others?
well not entirely because I still need Belugaria and it's amazing textured greatness.  I was looking for Toggle to the Top.  I haven't seen it in any of the displays by me but they kind of skipped over Winter and went right to redone displays of the Naughty Nautical collection.


----------



## Parasoul

> well not entirely because I still need Belugaria and it's amazing textured greatness.Â  I was looking for Toggle to the Top.Â  I haven't seen it in any of the displays by me but they kind of skipped over Winter and went right to redone displays of the Naughty Nautical collection.Â


Not too sure about T4 but I'll look for it this week (I feel like we have it though.). If I can't find it I'll just send you Belugaria (Freaking awesome polish.)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Not too sure about T4 but I'll look for it this week (I feel like we have it though.). If I can't find it I'll just send you Belugaria (Freaking awesome polish.)
YAY!


----------



## Parasoul

I can't believe I waited this long to try it. This is Butter London's La Moss! (Gifted to me by Donna. &lt;3) Holy deep red I think I'm in love. I'm a big fan of red so Donna totally nailed this one. It's almost as if my very own blood is coating my nails. Love love love!!!!!!



Some more Donna appreciation. &lt;3 WITH GLOVES!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't believe I waited this long to try it. This is Butter London's La Moss! (Gifted to me by Donna. &lt;3) Holy deep red I think I'm in love. I'm a big fan of red so Donna totally nailed this one. It's almost as if my very own blood is coating my nails. Love love love!!!!!!





Some more Donna appreciation. &lt;3 WITH GLOVES!!




Love, love, love the gloves with that color.  I am also digging your ring.  I have never tried a Butter London yet but I know that there's a crazy sale at some retailer that's no longer carrying them and they are all discounted to 6.99 or something.  None of the colors that were still left online really stood out to me.  But this one... it's really nice.  Maybe I will have to find that link again and go stalk it.


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get Belugaria yet.  I went to Kohl's and got Lots of Lux because I had a 30% off coupon and it was too pretty not to pass up.  They were out of Belugaria and most of the Winter collection. 

OMG.  I just picked up Belugaria on Monday for $1 at the HEB by my house.  I also scored In Stitches for $1, too.  And an essie ridge filling base coat, ridge filling treatment, and good to go fast dry top coat.  All $1 each! It felt like Christmas!!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Love, love, love the gloves with that color.Â  I am also digging your ring.Â  I have never tried a Butter London yet but I know that there's a crazy sale at some retailer that's no longer carrying them and they are all discounted to 6.99 or something.Â  None of the colors that were still left online really stood out to me.Â  But this one... it's really nice.Â  Maybe I will have to find that link again and go stalk it.


I never would have tried it if it weren't for Donna. Too rich for my blood.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I definitely agree though, it's perfect with the gloves. They were made for each other! I love my ring. I've been wearing it forever! My hands literally haven't grown since middle school so it's stayed with me for a long time. Finally a pro of having lady hands. xD


> OMG. Â I just picked up Belugaria on Monday for $1 at the HEB by my house. Â I also scored In Stitches for $1, too. Â And an essie ridge filling base coat, ridge filling treatment, and good to go fast dry top coat. Â All $1 each! It felt like Christmas!!!


Holy cheap sauce. Why didn't you take more? I love Essie. I would have grabbed everything in sight and growled at anyone who even dared look at my new pretties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Holy cheap sauce. Why didn't you take more? I love Essie. I would have grabbed everything in sight and growled at anyone who even dared look at my new pretties.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

That WAS all the essie!!  lol  I felt so sad for it, chunked into a discount bin with old sunscreen reapplication reminder bracelets and and all that other ratchet junk.  I felt like it was a rescue mission.


----------



## Parasoul

> That WAS all the essie!! Â lol Â I felt so sad for it, chunked into a discount bin with old sunscreen reapplication reminder bracelets and and all thatÂ other ratchet junk. Â I felt like it was a rescue mission.


You've given those bottles a proper home. Mission complete!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## goldendarter

One of my resolutions this year is to wear/swatch out all the polishes I haven't worn before. Started with three of my least favorite Juleps of all time... And it actually didn't turn out that bad!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my resolutions this year is to wear/swatch out all the polishes I haven't worn before. Started with three of my least favorite Juleps of all time... And it actually didn't turn out that bad!




OMG this is too cute. I love the thumb!!!   I wish I could wear all my polishes I haven't tried before wearing anything else or even more so buying anything else.  I love finding things you didn't think would work and having them give you unexpected results.


----------



## goldendarter

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG this is too cute. I love the thumb!!!   I wish I could wear all my polishes I haven't tried before wearing anything else or even more so buying anything else.  I love finding things you didn't think would work and having them give you unexpected results.
Thank you! I went on a bit of a nail polish spree last year so I have a ton of polishes I haven't even tried. I am on a no-buy for polish, at least until I can try them all, but you're right! I was so pleasantly surprised by that purple/pink polish (Bette) that now I am curious as to what else I might end up unexpectedly liking. Still hate the white though (Isla). That is the streakiest, gooptastic polish I have ever had the misfortune to use.


----------



## lissa1307

must stop shopping..i did end up getting a backup for CG travel in colour(on sale at Sally's for 2.99),and a bottle of Claire's fly fly away feathers collection(the baby pink one, on sale for 3.50 and then half off clearance!),and finger paints sparkle in the sky, and nails inc London the Thames and 3d glitter Sloane square, and even picked up a polish at pay less...didn't even know they sold polish, but it was $1 so why not right? its brash almost clean slate...and to think i was out looking for work shoes and a new mascara(i ran out of my theyre real...needed more)

enabler alert:

wet and wild are bogo at winn dixie right now..unfortunately i have all the colors they had that i liked,lol


----------



## Jessismith

Revlon Brilliant Strength - Beguile


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my resolutions this year is to wear/swatch out all the polishes I haven't worn before. Started with three of my least favorite Juleps of all time... And it actually didn't turn out that bad!




What a cute mani!  I really like it!


----------



## Jill1228

Nails done for the big game The BL color is Jaded Jack The DL color is Rolling In The Deep GO SEAHAWKS!


----------



## jessrose18

below:  opi jinx with flash





below: opi jinx no flash





below:  zoya rica


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
Love, love, love the gloves with that color.  I am also digging your ring.  *I have never tried a Butter London yet but I know that there's a crazy sale at some retailer that's no longer carrying them and they are all discounted to 6.99 or something. * None of the colors that were still left online really stood out to me.  But this one... it's really nice.  Maybe I will have to find that link again and go stalk it.


Really really? beautybrands.com has all of their Deborah Lippman for $6.99; is someone doing this with Butter London, too? Not that I need any more polish for the rest of my life, plus I have Butter London on their way to me from their 50% sale. But still...let me know if you find the link.

I'm still wearing Hare Polish Asteroid Turf. I did get a little chip on one fingernail. I'm not sure if I should repair it or start with a new polish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Really really? beautybrands.com has all of their Deborah Lippman for $6.99; is someone doing this with Butter London, too? Not that I need any more polish for the rest of my life, plus I have Butter London on their way to me from their 50% sale. But still...let me know if you find the link.

I'm still wearing Hare Polish Asteroid Turf. I did get a little chip on one fingernail. I'm not sure if I should repair it or start with a new polish.
Oh wait.  Ooops!!  It was the DL.  My bad.  They just had the clearance polishes for $7.50 which I am pretty sure expired.  I see way too many sales in a day!!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Really really? beautybrands.com has all of their Deborah Lippman for $6.99; is someone doing this with Butter London, too? Not that I need any more polish for the rest of my life, plus I have Butter London on their way to me from their 50% sale. But still...let me know if you find the link.

I'm still wearing Hare Polish Asteroid Turf. I did get a little chip on one fingernail. I'm not sure if I should repair it or start with a new polish.
Oh wait.  Ooops!!  It was the DL.  My bad.  They just had the clearance polishes for $7.50 which I am pretty sure expired.  I see way too many sales in a day!!

I just barely resisted. I really wanted the Staccato ones, but I held back since I should be getting my $7.50 BL's tomorrow!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Confession: I have several polishes by Butter London, plus the order coming, and I've never worn a polish by them. I've also never paid even close to full price for any of them, so I feel good about that part. I had the same thing with Deborah Lippmann for a while (maybe some sort of 'don't use the good silver unless you have fancy guests' kind of complex?), but got past it. Maybe I'm a polish hoarder...I do polish my nails like three times a week and use a different polish each time, so it is going to use, but veeeeeery slowly compared to what I have. I seriously don't think I spend money on anything else these days, except food, gasoline, rent, charity. There was a fabulous selection of Orly at TJ Maxx tonight that snagged me.

Sorry, got caught in an avalanche of justification.

Now, what polish to wear tonight?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  below:  opi jinx with flash





below: opi jinx no flash





below:  zoya rica




At first I didn't realize both of those were Jinx!  Wow.  I love the detail on your accent nail!  So pretty!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  below:  opi jinx with flash





below: opi jinx no flash





below:  zoya rica




At first I didn't realize both of those were Jinx!  Wow.  I love the detail on your accent nail!  So pretty!


Jinx is one of my favorite polishes of all time. It looks reddish coral on me with a gold shimmer. I wish I had the full size. Looks great, @jessrose18!


----------



## Jill1228

> Really really? beautybrands.com has all of their DeborahÂ Lippman for $6.99; is someone doing this with Butter London, too? Not that I need any more polish for the rest of my life, plus I have Butter London on their way to me from their 50% sale. But still...let me know if you find the link. I'm still wearing Hare Polish Asteroid Turf. I did get a little chip on one fingernail. I'm not sure if I should repair it or start with a new polish.


 I did a good amount of damage with the Butter London sale


----------



## Christa W

I am feeling a bit polished out right now.  Nothing is lasting.  It seems the longer my nails get the harder it is to keep a decent manicure.  I am increasingly frustrated with whatever I decide to wear and I think because I have SO many, I give up too easily.  I love shopping for polish and feel almost as if I need to do something different each time.  Tonight was no exception.  While the base coat helped my fingers from remaining too Smurfish after removing my teal polish, I had massive tip wear and I didn't do anything out of the ordinary then I realized it's probably just from typing since I do that pretty much from the time I get up at 7:30 AM until usually around 2 AM. 

So... that means again I have changed my polish.  I wanted something without glitter as the majority of my indies are full on glitter bombs or my favorite crelly polishes but I wanted to go with something very simple and elegant.  I got this polish out of a swap box as well and this is Darling Diva polish in Radiance.  This polish is so pretty.  It's almost a muti-shimmer.  I wouldn't call it a chrome per say but it seems to go from a pinky beige to a cold with a hint of green.  It's so complex in depth yet completely understated.  It's a holo as well.  I like that this could be for a more conservative office environment if I ever needed to.





With flash





Without flash













This is the way I love it best!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Really really? beautybrands.com has all of their Deborah Lippman for $6.99; is someone doing this with Butter London, too? Not that I need any more polish for the rest of my life, plus I have Butter London on their way to me from their 50% sale. But still...let me know if you find the link.

I'm still wearing Hare Polish Asteroid Turf. I did get a little chip on one fingernail. I'm not sure if I should repair it or start with a new polish.
I did a good amount of damage with the Butter London sale 
Which shades did you pick? I picked seven: Dahling, Giddy Kipper, Poole, Blagger, Artful Dodger, No More Waity Katie, and Prince's Plums. I've been wanting Poole, Blagger, Artful Dodger and No More Waity Katie for a long time. Giddy Kipper is a fairly recent lemming of mine. Dahling and Prince's Plums caught my eye while I was putting the others in my cart (and I couldn't bear to pay shipping).


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am feeling a bit polished out right now.  Nothing is lasting.  It seems the longer my nails get the harder it is to keep a decent manicure.  I am increasingly frustrated with whatever I decide to wear and I think because I have SO many, I give up too easily.  I love shopping for polish and feel almost as if I need to do something different each time.  Tonight was no exception.  While the base coat helped my fingers from remaining too Smurfish after removing my teal polish, I had massive tip wear and I didn't do anything out of the ordinary then I realized it's probably just from typing since I do that pretty much from the time I get up at 7:30 AM until usually around 2 AM. 

So... that means again I have changed my polish.  I wanted something without glitter as the majority of my indies are full on glitter bombs or my favorite crelly polishes but I wanted to go with something very simple and elegant.  I got this polish out of a swap box as well and this is Darling Diva polish in Radiance.  This polish is so pretty.  It's almost a muti-shimmer.  I wouldn't call it a chrome per say but it seems to go from a pinky beige to a cold with a hint of green.  It's so complex in depth yet completely understated.  It's a holo as well.  I like that this could be for a more conservative office environment if I ever needed to.





With flash





Without flash













This is the way I love it best!

Wowza, pretty! I have this one, but haven't tried it yet. I got it in a Darling Diva grab bag. (I love those grab bags! She has them available right now on her bigcartel.com store; 5 full size bottles for $25! It's a surprise, but they sure aren't junk polishes. You have to type in a search for 'grab' to get to it. Ooooh, and a gorgeous holo called Purple Rain is only like $8.00 right now.) I'm thinking of layering it over a nude cream to get it really opaque; do you think that would work well, or would it be just as easy to build it up on its own?

I'm sorry you're not having good wear with your polishes. Do you wrap your tips with both the color and the top coat? You're right, typing can give crazy tip wear. You're probably right about the length affecting the wear as well; the long tips are out there taking all the beating, while everything that's not the free edge somewhat protected. And I don't know about you, but a lot of us are more prone to use our nails as tools when they're long (peeling off labels, picking at stuff).


----------



## NotTheMama

> I am feeling a bit polished out right now.Â  Nothing is lasting.Â  It seems the longer my nails get the harder it is to keep a decent manicure.Â  I am increasingly frustrated with whatever I decide to wear and I think because I have SO many, I give up too easily.Â  I love shopping for polish and feel almost as if I need to do something different each time.Â  Tonight was no exception.Â  While the base coat helped my fingers from remaining too Smurfish after removing my teal polish, I had massive tip wear and I didn't do anything out of the ordinary then I realized it's probably just from typing since I do that pretty much from the time I get up at 7:30 AM until usually around 2 AM.Â  So... that means again I have changed my polish.Â  I wanted something without glitter as the majority of my indies are full on glitter bombs or my favorite crelly polishes but I wanted to go with something very simple and elegant.Â  I got this polish out of a swap box as well and this is Darling Diva polish in Radiance.Â  This polish is so pretty.Â  It's almost a muti-shimmer.Â  I wouldn't call it a chrome per say but it seems to go from a pinky beige to a cold with a hint of green.Â  It's so complex in depth yet completely understated.Â  It's a holo as well.Â  I like that this could be for a more conservative office environment if I ever needed to.
> 
> With flash
> 
> Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the way I love it best!


 I was having the same problems with keeping my manis looking decent. On three fingers on my right hand the polish would peel off in whole pieces starting on the corners. Same corners, same three fingers. Frustrating as all get out. The mani would look perfect, but I could see it peeling up at the corners. By the end of the day, it would be a peeling, chipped mess. I switched base and top coat with this last mani, and while I got a chip pretty fast, after just about 36 hours, so far no peeling. The chip happened on my thumb where the peeling would start, but it chipped and stopped, no peeling this time. I was using a base and top coat from my Glitter Daze box and they were both close to empty and I used thinner on each a few times, so I don't know if that caused the issue...this last mani I used Zoya ridge filler base with OPI rapi-dry top. I still have the chipped mani on, I want to give it another day today and see if it will peel, the chip isn't terrible and I can get by with it for today. Oh, and I also used Avon spray stuff that drys your nails faster...forget what it's called. Any who....here's my current mani...


----------



## TammyH2144

Nothing too exciting...  Revlon Creme Brulee and Expresso (highlights were from a mini-polish that has no sticker).





I dont like the dots, but I couldn't think of anything else...??  Ugg...  I'll have to re-do it tonight.  I tried to "sponge" on some color on the thumb, but it didnt work out too well...  more like blobs!


----------



## amandaking

I have Cat French tips!! I found a tutorial here http://itsallaboutthenails.weebly.com/1/post/2014/01/cat-french-tip.html  it makes it look so easy!! I tried the ipods from here too and they workerd out pretty cool too!! happy painting!! x


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wowza, pretty! I have this one, but haven't tried it yet. I got it in a Darling Diva grab bag. (I love those grab bags! She has them available right now on her bigcartel.com store; 5 full size bottles for $25! It's a surprise, but they sure aren't junk polishes. You have to type in a search for 'grab' to get to it. Ooooh, and a gorgeous holo called Purple Rain is only like $8.00 right now.) I'm thinking of layering it over a nude cream to get it really opaque; do you think that would work well, or would it be just as easy to build it up on its own?

I'm sorry you're not having good wear with your polishes. Do you wrap your tips with both the color and the top coat? You're right, typing can give crazy tip wear. You're probably right about the length affecting the wear as well; the long tips are out there taking all the beating, while everything that's not the free edge somewhat protected. And I don't know about you, but a lot of us are more prone to use our nails as tools when they're long (peeling off labels, picking at stuff).
I used to use my nails for everything even as late as a year ago.  I stopped that all together.  I only tend to use my right hand middle and pointer occasionally which is why I believe they are usually the shortest ones!  I do not wrap my tips. I need to start doing that with them being longer.  I always get an uncomfortable feeling when polish goes there on accident but I know I need to learn to get over that like my fear of glitter nails and visible nail line.  I will give it a try on my next mani and see how that goes for me.

Speak of VNL... I definitely think you could layer Radiance over a nude.  I considered doing that because I like to layer indies to use less!  However, I do think it builds very nicely.  My pics were of 2 coats.  It does tend to pile up if too thick and isn't the best at leveling out.  I had some on my tip that was too thick and looked like a huge drop of polish so I had to fix it myself.  Other than that I was very pleased... up until the moment I gouged my pointer on my left hand with another long nail from my right hand.  I don't even remember what happened.  I used 1 coat of Out the Door and was even able to type up my post shortly after doing them and I tested my finger and it felt dry.  I guess it was still soft so I ruined them like 20 minutes after I did them.  It wasn't just a tiny ding I felt like fixing it was a full on massacre.   I was so mad I took it all off (even forgot to use my Zoya Remove plus and grabbed the straight up acetone) and went to bed.  I am pretty sure that was all me and I don't want anyone to judge the polish based on my stupid actions.


----------



## sleepykat

> Nothing too exciting... Â Revlon Creme Brulee and Expresso (highlights were from a mini-polish that has no sticker).
> 
> I dont like the dots, but I couldn't think of anything else...?? Â Ugg... Â I'll have to re-do it tonight. Â I tried to "sponge" on some color on the thumb, but it didnt work out too well... Â more like blobs!


 Try doing an Internet search for 'tape manicure tutorial'; you'll probably find something simple that you like better than the dots.


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  Wowza, pretty! I have this one, but haven't tried it yet. I got it in a Darling Diva grab bag. (I love those grab bags! She has them available right now on her bigcartel.com store; 5 full size bottles for $25! It's a surprise, but they sure aren't junk polishes. You have toÂ type in a search for 'grab' to getÂ to it.Â Ooooh, and a gorgeous holo called Purple Rain is only like $8.00 right now.) I'm thinking of layering it over a nude cream to get it really opaque; do you think that would work well, or would it be just as easy to build it up on its own? I'm sorry you're not having good wear with your polishes. Do you wrap your tips with both the color and the top coat? You're right, typing can give crazy tip wear. You're probably right about the length affecting the wear as well; the long tips are out there taking all the beating, while everything that's not the free edge somewhat protected. And I don't know about you, but a lot of us are more prone to use our nails as tools when they're long (peeling off labels, picking at stuff).
> 
> 
> 
> I used to use my nails for everything even as late as a year ago.Â  I stopped that all together.Â  I only tend to use my right hand middle and pointer occasionally which is why I believe they are usually the shortest ones!Â  I do not wrap my tips. I need to start doing that with them being longer.Â  I always get an uncomfortable feeling when polish goes there on accident but I know I need to learn to get over that like my fear of glitter nails and visible nail line.Â  I will give it a try on my next mani and see how that goes for me. Speak of VNL... I definitely think you could layer Radiance over a nude.Â  I considered doing that because I like to layer indies to use less!Â  However, I do think it builds very nicely.Â  My pics were of 2 coats.Â  It does tend to pile up if too thick and isn't the best at leveling out.Â  I had some on my tip that was too thick and looked like a huge drop of polish so I had to fix it myself.Â  Other than that I was very pleased... up until the moment I gouged my pointer on my left hand with another long nail from my right hand.Â  I don't even remember what happened.Â  I used 1 coat of Out the Door and was even able to type up my post shortly after doing them and I tested my finger and it felt dry.Â  I guess it was still soft so I ruined them like 20 minutes after I did them.Â  It wasn't just a tiny ding I felt like fixing it was a full on massacre. Â  I was so mad I took it all off (even forgot to use my Zoya Remove plus and grabbed the straight up acetone) and went to bed.Â  I am pretty sure that was all me and I don't want anyone to judge the polish based on my stupid actions.Â
Click to expand...

 It took me a little practice to wrap my tips in a way that I liked; testing out brush angles and amounts of polish on the brush and so forth. Usually what's left on the brush after a coat is enough for me to wrap a tip or two, depending on the consistency of the polish. The consistency also determines my application method: dabbing, patting, or a brush stroke. Thin, though, so you don't feel like there's a ridge of polish. I wrap the tips with top coat, too. I don't like Out the Door; for me, it doesn't dry the layers underneath. I have naked nails right now, sadly. I was just too tired last night.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

My nails are really bugging me lately...probably because since it's so cold and my skin is so dry, my nails are too, so my polish isn't lasting well...even my textured ones like OPI Liquid Sands...so I think this weekend I'm gonna go get my nails done. I think I just want a gel polish manicure, but I might possibly get a full gel set.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nothing too exciting...  Revlon Creme Brulee and Expresso (highlights were from a mini-polish that has no sticker).





I dont like the dots, but I couldn't think of anything else...??  Ugg...  I'll have to re-do it tonight.  I tried to "sponge" on some color on the thumb, but it didnt work out too well...  more like blobs!

See I like this.  Especially the accent finger. I think it reminds me of a chocolate chip cookie.  I don't mean that in a negative way.  Like I really want to do a Cookie Monster mani all of a sudden.  Even the fact they are both polishes named after foods just makes it even cooler.  I actually would have done more than one dotted finger.  But I like dots a lot!


----------



## acostakk

The Polish Bar Wistful


----------



## Lolo22

> Nails done for the big game The BL color is Jaded Jack The DL color is Rolling In The Deep GO SEAHAWKS!


 That green looks awesome on you!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Polish Bar Wistful




LOVE!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Long time no see thread (or heck website) been so busy and so blah about painting my nails. But now I'm back in the swing of things even though my silly self got the bright idea to start packing even though I'm not moving till Feb. most of my polish so I'm forced to use the few randoms I find and what I buy recently which is rare. A true nail polish fanatic will make anything work out though!

This is my current mani, excuse the lack of clean up.





And I have tried adding this picture several times but my S4 decided to not upload it, hate hate hate this phone btw. Still wanted to share though I was in lust with it for a few days.




Cute manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally painted my nails again and took a pic, nothing fancy but i was dying to try out my gifts from my ninja santas!

so i went with Ladbroke Square by nails inc london.





excuse my stubby nails...i haven't been doing anything for upkeep, and have then trimmed very short.
Pretty color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my last Black Friday items in the mail today and I slapped one on my fingers immediately.  This is Polish TBH in Alice After Eight.  This is a holographic thermal polish that glows in the dark.  SAY WHAT!!  I think this is going to look amazing when my nails grow out.  As always her polishes are perfect formulas.  The shade on my nails is warm and the bottle is cold.  I will take more/better pictures some time.




Cute pink!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This collection is a bit older but I just got my hands on it. China glaze InfraRed and OMGaUFO. And my first try at stripping tape.




Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i love nail polish nostalgia




Beautiful color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sephora Black Friday nail strips! I'm not sure whether there's a name, but I don't think that really matters because they're too adorable for *one* name:




(I picked up a bottle of the red Sally Hansen top coat over the weekend. If it plays this well with my Scratch wraps, I'll just have to stick with it for wraps in general!)
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I finally went with something a bit more festive. Still keeping it plain and simple though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Sally Hansen's Red Carpet (three coats) and NYC's GCS (topcoat)
Pretty!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
See I like this.  Especially the accent finger. I think it reminds me of a chocolate chip cookie.  I don't mean that in a negative way.  Like I really want to do a Cookie Monster mani all of a sudden.  Even the fact they are both polishes named after foods just makes it even cooler.  I actually would have done more than one dotted finger.  But I like dots a lot!

OMG!  It IS a chocolate chip cookie!  how funny...   I did change it last night.  I took tape and did a "chevron" on the pinkies.  I like the look much better...  it has to stay on until Saturday evening, but after that I'm going to try something else.


----------



## Shasadee

Love The green from above!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I decided to treat myself (and my nails) to a full gel set! Not sure what color this is, but I know it's from Color Club.


----------



## Christa W

A England Dragon.  There are no words to say how amazing this polish is.  It is a must have for any green lover and one you need to see in person.  I wanted to do something fun so I stamped it with Mash plate 39 and Kleancolor black.  Cleanup is a nightmare and my cuticles are stained black right now so all you get is a sneak peek at the thumb!!  More to come when I can wash my hands.





Above pic is 2 coats no flash





With flash.

Here it is with flash.  How fun is this???  I love, love, love this polish people!!!


----------



## acostakk

> A England Dragon.Â  There are no words to say how amazing this polish is.Â  It is a must have for any green lover and one you need to see in person.Â  I wanted to do something fun so I stamped it with Mash plate 39 and Kleancolor black.Â  Cleanup is a nightmare and my cuticles are stained black right now so all you get is a sneak peek at the thumb!!Â  More to come when I can wash my hands. Love it!
> 
> Above pic is 2 coats no flash
> 
> With flash.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cute pink!
Why thank you very much!  I often forget that's what color it goes when warm because it stays cold in bottle and on my swatch.  Seeing this pic makes me want to wear it again!


----------



## goldendarter

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A England Dragon.  There are no words to say how amazing this polish is.  It is a must have for any green lover and one you need to see in person.  I wanted to do something fun so I stamped it with Mash plate 39 and Kleancolor black.  Cleanup is a nightmare and my cuticles are stained black right now so all you get is a sneak peek at the thumb!!  More to come when I can wash my hands.





Above pic is 2 coats no flash





With flash.

Here it is with flash.  How fun is this???  I love, love, love this polish people!!!




That is so gorgeous!! I looked up the whole series and now I need them all! I am a sucker for a good holo.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A England Dragon.  There are no words to say how amazing this polish is.  It is a must have for any green lover and one you need to see in person.  I wanted to do something fun so I stamped it with Mash plate 39 and Kleancolor black.  Cleanup is a nightmare and my cuticles are stained black right now so all you get is a sneak peek at the thumb!!  More to come when I can wash my hands.





Above pic is 2 coats no flash





With flash.

Here it is with flash.  How fun is this???  I love, love, love this polish people!!!





I knew you would love it! Your photos show it off really well.


----------



## Jessismith

> A England Dragon.Â  There are no words to say how amazing this polish is.Â  It is a must have for any green lover and one you need to see in person.Â  I wanted to do something fun so I stamped it with Mash plate 39 and Kleancolor black.Â  Cleanup is a nightmare and my cuticles are stained black right now so all you get is a sneak peek at the thumb!!Â  More to come when I can wash my hands.
> 
> Above pic is 2 coats no flash
> 
> With flash. Here it is with flash.Â  How fun is this???Â  I love, love, love this polish people!!!


 That is just a gorgeous green!! Love your stamp selection too. Perfect!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly - Cherry Bomb

It's a very vibrant, glowy orange-red. I put it over China Glaze Hey Sailor, just in case it needed some extra red depth for the holiday.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wearing Zoya's Faye. I am absolutely in love with the color. Please ignore the posing with the cuticle oil. I took the pic at work, and didn't have the bottle on me.




Pretty, I need this color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have to have that Duck Dynasty polish.  I can't find it at any Walmart near me yet.  I love, love, LOVE it!!!  And welcome back.

Claire's has  a polish that is pretty much exactly like that. I have it and it's awesome!!

Here's a pic of it:





This was only 2 coats. It builds up opacity quite nicely.

Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wouldnt use seche vite over zoya polishes, it doesnt play well and causes the polish to shrink back from the tips and sides. A 3 or 5 free top coat works better with 3 and 5 free polishes...I personally use the zoya base and top coat with their polishes and over other 3/5 free polishes.

I took the advice @Scooby Dynamite gave about using the Zoya base/top coats and Wow major difference!  Same bottle of Zoya Caitlyn  





This is the disaster I had using the Seche Base/Top





Cute blue.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Feeling mauve-y today. This is SpaRitual in Home Body, one of my favs this season.




Lovely color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

KBShimmer Cocoa Nut (after work an housecleaning and a couple days wear)




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anybody have just 1 Kelloggs code to share? I only got 2 entered, then the stores around here quit selling packages with the OPI offers, before I could get any more than that! Really ticked me off.  With one more I can get one bottle of polish.

I have had so much trouble putting my red polish on. First time I did them I managed to mess them up later. I redid and they were dry when I went to bed but I still got marks. That was only one coat so I just put another coat and topcoat on and for the moment it is all good. This is an old Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear...Cherry Red. I'm holding one of the many lotions I use on my hands. I have them in almost every room. They didn't have this scent in Hand cream!

.


Nice red!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ILNP Fresh evergreen, ILNP Very Ornamental, COlor CLub Harp on It






Awesome mani!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Mirror Mirror topped with China Glaze Fairy Dust.

"Pay no attention to the man behind the ...." Er, I mean, never mind the cuticles stained by my last mani









Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have the best nail Secret Santa in the entire world.  EVER!  She got me my most coveted polish OPI Black Spotted.  This is it over my Polish TBH Alice After Eight





I can't wait to do nail art with this!!
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jeanarick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey everyone!  Haven't been here in a while.  Just haven't been doing much with my nails lately but all the holiday nail art I've been seeing has had me really inspired so I threw a wintery manicure together.  I have been enjoying looking at all of your pictures of your beautiful polish.  I've been experiencing nail envy!!! LOL

Products Used:

Sally Hansen Double Duty Base/Top Coat

Julep - Lacey

Sally Hansen - White On

Julep - Mia

Sally Hansen Insta -Dri Anti-Chp Top Coat




So pretty!


----------



## NotTheMama

Nails, Inc Covent Garden Market (red) and Disco Lane (black) Sorry for the messy edges, cleanup was a disaster, the red glitter is a beast to get off. The black looks super cool in the bottle, but it doesn't translate so well once it gets onto the nail. It's still a cool polish, though. The red is a beast to use, I did three coats on bare nails, and it is full coverage but it's lumpy and bumpy. Next time I will use a red or white polish under it to make application easier. But it is very sparkley and glittery.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Nails, Inc Covent Garden Market (red) and Disco Lane (black) Sorry for the messy edges, cleanup was a disaster, the red glitter is a beast to get off. The black looks super cool in the bottle, but it doesn't translate so well once it gets onto the nail. It's still a cool polish, though.

The red is a beast to use, I did three coats on bare nails, and it is full coverage but it's lumpy and bumpy. Next time I will use a red or white polish under it to make application easier. But it is very sparkley and glittery.
Did you top coat Disco Lane?  I've been playing around with it a lot lately and have used 2 coats of Gelous and then a thicker topcoat like Seche Vite to get it smoothed out.  I haven't played with the red yet but was planning on using it for something Valentine's Day related.  Great idea of using it over something I will keep that in mind.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Did you top coat Disco Lane?Â  I've been playing around with it a lot lately and have used 2 coats of Gelous and then a thicker topcoat like Seche Vite to get it smoothed out.Â  I haven't played with the red yet but was planning on using it for something Valentine's Day related.Â  Great idea of using it over something I will keep that in mind.


 I did use a top coat...Sally Hansen insta dry. But dammit...I just did my nails last night and a huge chunk of my thumb just chipped off...seriously? And it's the red color too, crap. I guess I'll just redo that one. I think I'll wait til I'm done shoveling all the snow...argh!!!


----------



## sleepykat

Base coat, three coats Zoya Brigitte, top coat:


----------



## wrkreads

I decided to try a cool jelly gradient that I saw on Instagram, but had a complete fail, so I recovered by stamping on top of it to give a slightly mottled zebra look.

I used Essence Off to Miami (which looks coral in the bottle but really orange on my nails) with Wet n Wild Bijou Blue dry brushed on top. Stamped with Konad special black and BM 223.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try a cool jelly gradient that I saw on Instagram, but had a complete fail, so I recovered by stamping on top of it to give a slightly mottled zebra look.

I used Essence Off to Miami (which looks coral in the bottle but really orange on my nails) with Wet n Wild Bijou Blue dry brushed on top. Stamped with Konad special black and BM 223.





I really like the final result.  Your stamping is perfection!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try a cool jelly gradient that I saw on Instagram, but had a complete fail, so I recovered by stamping on top of it to give a slightly mottled zebra look.

I used Essence Off to Miami (which looks coral in the bottle but really orange on my nails) with Wet n Wild Bijou Blue dry brushed on top. Stamped with Konad special black and BM 223.





I really like the final result.  Your stamping is perfection!


Thanks! I was actually pretty happy with the end result too.

I find that the Konad special black makes stamping very easy with super crisp images. The trick is not to try top coating it because it smears like crazy, no matter what top coat I try, so I always top coat under it.


----------



## Christa W

Seems like every time I get my nails really long something happens.  This weekend it has been a major cleaning effort at my house and it was really hard to do with super long nails.  My right hand suffered a torn nail and I decided instead of repairing it now that I own brush on glue, that I would just trim them down a bit until I was finished and rounded them off too.  I really like the round feel.  Plus it's not so hard to type anymore!  Hooray!   To celebrate, I am wearing a new polish to my collection.  I first saw this polish when Pollysmom got it from a mystery bag months ago and I couldn't get it out of my head.  I saw Smitten Polish having a restock and I jumped at the chance to own this. 

This is Klaatu Barada Nikto from Smitten Polish.  I am wearing 3 coats with 1 coat of Gelous and 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I am so in love with this polish.  It's everything I wanted it to be and more.  This polish actually also helped me reach a milestone of my own.  This polish is number 900 in my collection. 





Above with flash.   It appears more blue here.  Polish is described as a cobalt base but it looks way more purple in person.  I would call it a true blurple. In the bottle the glitters look like a red holo.  It's so amazing.  It's so hard to accurately tell anyone about this without being able to see it with your own eyes!


----------



## LydiaNichole

This is what I'm wearing at the moment: Zoya- "Shelby" &amp; L'oreal "Pop the Bubbles".


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like every time I get my nails really long something happens.  This weekend it has been a major cleaning effort at my house and it was really hard to do with super long nails.  My right hand suffered a torn nail and I decided instead of repairing it now that I own brush on glue, that I would just trim them down a bit until I was finished and rounded them off too.  I really like the round feel.  Plus it's not so hard to type anymore!  Hooray!   To celebrate, I am wearing a new polish to my collection.  I first saw this polish when Pollysmom got it from a mystery bag months ago and I couldn't get it out of my head.  I saw Smitten Polish having a restock and I jumped at the chance to own this. 

This is Klaatu Barada Nikto from Smitten Polish.  I am wearing 3 coats with 1 coat of Gelous and 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I am so in love with this polish.  It's everything I wanted it to be and more.  This polish actually also helped me reach a milestone of my own.  This polish is number 900 in my collection. 





Above with flash.   It appears more blue here.  Polish is described as a cobalt base but it looks way more purple in person.  I would call it a true blurple. In the bottle the glitters look like a red holo.  It's so amazing.  It's so hard to accurately tell anyone about this without being able to see it with your own eyes!









Wow! That is so pretty.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like every time I get my nails really long something happens.  This weekend it has been a major cleaning effort at my house and it was really hard to do with super long nails.  My right hand suffered a torn nail and I decided instead of repairing it now that I own brush on glue, that I would just trim them down a bit until I was finished and rounded them off too.  I really like the round feel.  Plus it's not so hard to type anymore!  Hooray!   To celebrate, I am wearing a new polish to my collection.  I first saw this polish when Pollysmom got it from a mystery bag months ago and I couldn't get it out of my head.  I saw Smitten Polish having a restock and I jumped at the chance to own this. 

This is Klaatu Barada Nikto from Smitten Polish.  I am wearing 3 coats with 1 coat of Gelous and 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I am so in love with this polish.  It's everything I wanted it to be and more.  This polish actually also helped me reach a milestone of my own.  This polish is number 900 in my collection. 





Above with flash.   It appears more blue here.  Polish is described as a cobalt base but it looks way more purple in person.  I would call it a true blurple. In the bottle the glitters look like a red holo.  It's so amazing.  It's so hard to accurately tell anyone about this without being able to see it with your own eyes!







 
Gorgeous!

I stopped keeping my natural nails long because it was too much of a pain working with kids to have long natural nails and have tip wear within an hour or two of work. So every time I did my nails, I would either cut or file them quite short so my polish would last longer. Now I have long-ish nails because I got a gel set, but those of course last a lot longer!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Base coat, three coats Zoya Brigitte, top coat:




I have been looking at this color online.  Love it!  I'm starting a Zoya Earth day order list right now &amp; this is #1, closely followed by Monet.


----------



## NotTheMama

> But dammit...I just did my nails last night and a huge chunk of my thumb just chipped off...seriously? And it's the red color too, crap. I guess I'll just redo that one. I think I'll wait til I'm done shoveling all the snow...argh!!!


 Another huge chip of the red....I think it needs to go over another color and thin coats. Grrrrr....like I have time to redo my nails today.


----------



## reepy

Did this as a small nod to the Broncos but not sure I'm liking it. Maybe I just have to get used to it. It's Deborah Lippmann's Lara's Thene with Julep's Kyla over it.


----------



## theexxception

> Did this as a small nod to the Broncos but not sure I'm liking it. Maybe I just have to get used to it. It's Deborah Lippmann's Lara's Thene with Julep's Kyla over it.


 I think it looks awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *smiletorismile* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Fiore with Julep Paris on accent nail! I love this color! It is only one coat and it is totally opaque! 


Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Frida and Wet n Wild Hollywood Walk of Fame
Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tried out a wintery look with Nubar Faded Jeans and Wet n Wild Hallucinate.

I love the holo glitter, but the blue isn't icy enough for my taste. There's something a little too mid-toned about it.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *redraidergirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I have black nails (New York Color Black Lace Creme) with a gold glitter (SH Golden Rule) ombre  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another of my lovely surprise gifts from my ninja santas( @Christa W  and @DonnaD )

this is China Glaze Frostbite with some silver studs





forgive my rough cuticles and stray blue paint..i hurried through clean up and painting..and my cuticles are still being nursed back to life.
Great mani!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are my Smaug inspired nails to see The Hobbit tomorrow.  I was going to do the dragon eye too but chose a more simple mani.

Sorry for sloppy clean up. Didn't see it until I just saw pic.

Base is Color Club Mod in Manhattan.  I stamped Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Coco a-go-go using Winstonia plate W101 for the scales.  I then sponged in Pure Ice Absolutely Marvelous for some depth.  In some places I painted the Absolutely Marvelous on to give further details.  Then I added Ozotic 517 holographic to a few spots to finish off the look.  I love it!  Ozotic 517 is a greenish gray holo and it's super linear.  I can't wait to see this in the sun.




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Warning: VNL below for those of you who that disturbs. I couldn't do much for a bit, so this was on for a while before I even took a pic. I'm hiding the index finger not because it broke, but because the polish chipped. I never top coated it. I was happier with this after I added a third coat, but this is when it was 2 coats - Zoya Sally. Of course, adding a third coat when it had already chipped (you probably know this game - fill in blank areas thickly and then try adding a coat to make it uniform without dragging the glob of thicker polish...) didn't do much for the look, so I didn't bother taking pics then. Problem is, shortly after that I sat in front of the TV with a nail file, and you know what happens then! Aww they were a nice length and now... they'll grow. I have them a bit rounded rather than flat to reduce breakage.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And to continue with the update, here was an artwork inspiration and the mani with shorter nails:

La Vis - Henri Matisse:  





      


Wonderful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissPrissTiff* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Winter/snow/ice mani using Zoya Mosheen:




Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI A True Romantic

Hope everyone's keeping warm in this weather!
Pretty and delicate looking.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This isn't very good but is my first Christmas mani. I haven't put anything decorative on my right hand though, as that is my dominant hand. Maybe I'll just put the snow tips and snow falling! That is supposed to be a red bird in the tree on my middle finger...oh no! I walked right into that one didn't I?!  
This is not done with nail polish, it's acrylic craft paints and top coat.


Wow this is amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sheeeeeelby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here is a 'Penny for your Thoughts' by Eighty4.  I LOVE THIS POLISH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pretty. Eighty4 is also having a sale on like all of her polishes, by the way. Yes I'm a total enabler!
So pretty!


----------



## Lolo22

Have the week off, so I wanted to go a little crazy!



Glitter Guilty Snowed In, sequin Nail Rock, Essie on a Silver Platter


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have the week off, so I wanted to go a little crazy!



Glitter Guilty Snowed In, sequin Nail Rock, Essie on a Silver Platter
I like that!


----------



## theexxception

[/img][/img] I was playing around with topcoats. This is OPI do you think I'm tex-y? With all different top coats. Thumb is spoiled by wet n wild in my Saturn broke down. Pointer is zoya opal love! Nothing on middle finger. Ring finger has orly matte top coat love as well. And pinky has nails inc special effects electric lane holographic this is so pretty but it's hard to tell from the pictures


----------



## Jessismith

> This is Klaatu Barada Nikto from Smitten Polish.


 Love the sparkle!


> Did this as a small nod to the Broncos but not sure I'm liking it. Maybe I just have to get used to it. It's Deborah Lippmann's Lara's Thene with Julep's Kyla over it.


 That is a great pop of color!


----------



## goldendarter

Love Glitter Guilty! Looks so pretty!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have the week off, so I wanted to go a little crazy!



Glitter Guilty Snowed In, sequin Nail Rock, Essie on a Silver Platter


----------



## acostakk

Sinful Colors Pink Poppys and OPI Minnie Style, with some jewels just because everyone left me alone all afternoon to play with my polishes, so I had to do something a little special!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya- Blaze 
Great color, this is one of my favorite Zoya polishes.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sinful Colors Pink Poppys and OPI Minnie Style, with some jewels just because everyone left me alone all afternoon to play with my polishes, so I had to do something a little special!



I like the pink in this one.  Very appropriate for Valentines Day!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



L'Oreal The Mystic's Fortune

Not bad, but was sad the shimmer from the bottle didn't show up on my nails.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon Parfumerie Wintermint. My nails smell awesome.



Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Sorry DP!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Two coats Nicka K Ripe Apple + China Glaze Twinkle Lights*




Fantastic!


----------



## Jessismith

Going with a basic pink today. And dang if my first finger didn't already chip. I foresee an early mid-week mani change soon. OPI Japanese Rose Garden


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I didn't get a chance to update, so I'll give you current and my last one.

Last one is Claire's Mood Changing in Shy/Flirty... or Flirty/Shy. Whichever you prefer.





And, what I'm wearing is COAT by Coastal Scents in Butter Pecan. I don't think they sell these anymore, honestly. But I do like the color, even if it took 3 coats to non-streakiness.




Great manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *STLSportsGirl13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya Faye.  This photo doesn't do it justice.  It is a purple with a gold duo in it.  So pretty.  Yes and booo to my short nails at the moment.
Pretty


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrostKitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just switched over from Pretty Serious Hell On Wheels





To Julep's Marion with Zoya's Mosheen




Cute manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Nailtini Bloody Mary and Millionaire
Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my first thermal polish. Dance Legend Termo #182, two coats with Poshe top coat:








Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is Nerd Lacquer Gotterdammerung over one coat of Essie No More Film.  I won a bunch of polishes on LLarowe's Santa Bring Me a Discontinued Polish contest.  I love them all so much and was having a hard time decided which one to try first.  This is amazing.  It's described as "is a deep twilight blue-purple duochrome with royal, violet, periwinkle, and plum glitter.".  Of course my pics don't do it justice.  I hope to take some pics in the daylight tomorrow.





I added a top coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I filmed it to try and do it justice but it's still not showing just how purple it gets.  I am seriously in love with this.  I had no idea it would be so breathtaking.





Love it and the video is great!


----------



## lissa1307

SH nail strips in check, please! and finger paints gogh red!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SH nail strips in check, please! and finger paints gogh red!




OMG this is so cool!!!  I love, love, love it!!!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG this is so cool!!!  I love, love, love it!!!
lol thanks...its a lazy day mani...


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen - Save the Date


Layered over OPI In the Cable Carpool Lane.




Pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



What fantastic stamping and a great final look! Those mid-way 'fail's are something to repeat if they work this well for you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 







Congrats on 900! WOW! This one would have me staring for hours and hours; it is really beautiful and the perfect milestone too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


This looks like a fantastic colour combo for a Southern vacation. The flakie look reminds me of Zoya Chloe.

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I love the collage skills! Gutsy mani - the contrast is cute and edgy.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




It's nice to see this one; I've been wondering about it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Thanks for the warning on Covent Garden Market. It's an exception though, isn't it?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SH nail strips in check, please! and finger paints gogh red!




I really love what you've done with the nail strips! What a great idea and look!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
OPI Japanese Rose Garden




This is a really lovely pink on you. Was it a fluke or does this one generally behave badly?

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



So sweet. I looked at it first in the 'large' view and wondered if they were 'extra jewels' yup! Aargh yes, Valentine's day shopping? Hmm what to do.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have the week off, so I wanted to go a little crazy!



Glitter Guilty Snowed In, sequin Nail Rock, Essie on a Silver Platter
What fun! I hope you're having a super week, and really love the snowflakes too!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SH nail strips in check, please! and finger paints gogh red!




It has never occurred to me to cut nail strips into shapes...such an awesome idea! I love it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A England Dragon.  There are no words to say how amazing this polish is.  It is a must have for any green lover and one you need to see in person.  I wanted to do something fun so I stamped it with Mash plate 39 and Kleancolor black.  Cleanup is a nightmare and my cuticles are stained black right now so all you get is a sneak peek at the thumb!!  More to come when I can wash my hands.





Above pic is 2 coats no flash





With flash.

Here it is with flash.  How fun is this???  I love, love, love this polish people!!!




Wow! This looks fantastic! I don't have any a englands yet. If I were to get one, which should it be, given I love blues, nudes, pinks, and other cool tones most (but am loving greens more and more as I see them)?

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to treat myself (and my nails) to a full gel set! Not sure what color this is, but I know it's from Color Club.




Glad you have a good place to re-start happily with your nails in this rough winter! I'm on the opposite end - totally frustrated trying to get gel polish OFF my nails after a vacation. What a mess! Any advice?

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Polish Bar Wistful



This colour really does feel wistful - it's an apt name and looks great on you.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
See I like this.  Especially the accent finger. I think it reminds me of a chocolate chip cookie.  I don't mean that in a negative way.  Like I really want to do a Cookie Monster mani all of a sudden.  Even the fact they are both polishes named after foods just makes it even cooler.  I actually would have done more than one dotted finger.  But I like dots a lot!
I so agree - the cookie nail is great and dots are such a great nail accent option!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice!

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wonderful!

Thank-you so much Jay!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! This looks fantastic! I don't have any a englands yet. If I were to get one, which should it be, given I love blues, nudes, pinks, and other cool tones most (but am loving greens more and more as I see them)?

Glad you have a good place to re-start happily with your nails in this rough winter! I'm on the opposite end - totally frustrated trying to get gel polish OFF my nails after a vacation. What a mess! Any advice?

This colour really does feel wistful - it's an apt name and looks great on you.

I so agree - the cookie nail is great and dots are such a great nail accent option!

Pure acetone, cotton balls/pads and aluminum foil. Soak the cotton in the acetone and wrap on fingers with the foil.

I don't have gel polish on right now, it's actually a full set of gel nails and my polish is normal polish. But this technique above gets everything off! (Except UV gel nails which aren't affected by acetone -- this is what I've got)


----------



## jesemiaud

This is Julep Greta topped with some Kiss Nail art decals that I got in the clearance aisle at WalMart.


----------



## wrkreads

My mail arrived with trade items, so I had to out JulieG Sugar Plum fairies on right away. It's so cool and sparkly and pretty. I love it.


----------



## NotTheMama

> Thanks for the warning on Covent Garden Market. It's an exception though, isn't it?


 Disco Lane, the black polish, went on fine and didn't chip like crazy like Covent Garden Market. I used thicker coats than I usually do, and I ended up doing 3 coats instead of my usual two, so I think it was the combination of everything. Next time I will use a red or white undie and very thin coats and see if that makes a difference. I like the polish, I don't have many reds, and my nails SS picked it out for me, so I am not giving up on it...lol!!! Plus it really is a striking red, very sparkley, so I'll just play around with it until I can get it to work.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sumayyah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sorry for the blurry pic!  I used Butter London top coat and base coat and then I used the black polish and the studs from the Demi Lovato for The New Black kit (I think it is called Shattered...).  This was much easier to do then I thought it was and with two coats of top coat the studs seem to be really well attached.
Love the studs.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Starrily Bzz Bzz over Ciate Cream Soda
Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Starrily Bzz Bzz over Ciate Cream Soda

Love it!

My current mani, after having NOTHING on my nails for over a full day which is pretty much unheard of for me:





It's OPI Liquid Sand Can't Let Go topped with Zoya Pixie Dust Stevie. I like the dusty purple look it has.

Great combo, never thought to mix texture polishes.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A England Dragon.  There are no words to say how amazing this polish is.  It is a must have for any green lover and one you need to see in person.  I wanted to do something fun so I stamped it with Mash plate 39 and Kleancolor black.  Cleanup is a nightmare and my cuticles are stained black right now so all you get is a sneak peek at the thumb!!  More to come when I can wash my hands.





Above pic is 2 coats no flash





With flash.

Here it is with flash.  How fun is this???  I love, love, love this polish people!!!




Wow! This looks fantastic! I don't have any a englands yet. If I were to get one, which should it be, given I love blues, nudes, pinks, and other cool tones most (but am loving greens more and more as I see them)?


As far as A England goes, Dragon is definitely THE green to get (I have it). For blue, I recommend Tristam (I have it). For something between a nude and a pink, check out Her Rose Adagio (I do not have it, but the reviews and swatches look great). Others that I got because the swatches and reviews are so amazing: Rose Bower, Sleeping Palace, Saint George, Lady of the Lake, Briarwood, Briar Rose.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep celia and shoshanna




Stunning!


----------



## mellivi

I wish I was awesome at nail art like all you gals! lol

I'm currently wearing ELF's Red Velvet.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Zoya Giovanna. Love!
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlitzGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today they decided that there will be no power for like half the day so i said why not do my nails since i have no done them in a while....

And i found this unique green in my nail collection and i thought why not this color. So i done my nails very simple...but power was not yet back so i too a white nail polish and started making small decorations on my nails and since we are all in the Christmas spirit i started drawing Snowflakes....and a Christmas tree on my pinky that kinda gos smudges  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />









I hope they are not that bad...i kinda like them Honestly.

And ow i used a Nail polish called Gabrini and the nail art design from la colors in white
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am wearing the Black Friday candy cane sephora nail strips. Please don't pay attention to how short my nails are (;



Love it!


----------



## Jessismith

> I really love what you've done with the nail strips! What a great idea and look! This is a really lovely pink on you. Was it a fluke or does this one generally behave badly? So sweet. I looked at it first in the 'large' view and wondered if they were 'extra jewels' yup! Aargh yes, Valentine's day shopping? Hmm what to do. What fun! I hope you're having a super week, and really love the snowflakes too!


 Thanks! I really don't know. Don't recall wearing this color before or in quite some time. I do have a weak spot on the nail tip, probably more due to that.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *mellivi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I was awesome at nail art like all you gals! lol

I'm currently wearing ELF's Red Velvet.




What a pretty red!


----------



## TammyH2144

Had my nails done. The color is Strawberry Margarita but I don't remember the brand. OPI I think.


----------



## Primpology

I'm still rocking my Sunday's Super Bowl Seahawks Manicure.

chartreuse Chase from Sally Hansen Insta-Dri

Ice Dream from Sinful Colors

Blue Eyed Girl from Rimmel 60 Second.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Deck the nails with pixie dust...Christmas gradient!





Zoya tomoko, Zoya Chyna, Zoya Chita
Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been missing this thread! Hopefully over my winter break I'll have some time to go through some of the pages I've missed, I love the wintry nails I've seen!

Right now I have China Glaze Frostbite with SH Insta-Dri Silver Sweep for stamping and SOPI Flurry Up for some sparkle.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my take on sweater nails with textured polish. Zoya Sunshine with Winstonia W120 plate using Milani White on the Spot for the pointer and middle then I switched to Sinful Colors Snow Me White for the other two.  The White on the Spot was getting a little gummy and didn't scrape well.  I am not happy with this at all.  I should have been more careful with my lining up the stamping but after I switched polishes I was more concerned about seeing if the polish would be more clear than if the design lined up.  I plan on taking it off soon.




That's adorable!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mixed white, green, red and gold christmas nails




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Butter London Knackered. Got this from the best SS for nails @alterkate.

This is such an awesome polish, even better than I thought it would be. I can't stop staring at my nails. It's my first Butter London, hopefully it won't be my last!!
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As my obsession collection grows, I find myself going to the textured, thermal, gitd, glitter bombs, and stamping all the time.  Some days I just want a simple polish to wear and today I have just that.  This is Cult Nails Let Me Fly from my good friend Donna D.  I love it.  It's the perfect shade.  I had a bit of trouble with application at first, the formula is a tad thin and the brush is long so I had pooling at my cuticles.  I have a hard time grasping the large round bottle tops too but other than that it was great.  I used 2 coats.  I probably could have gone with 3. I also used 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.





LLarowe had a sale on this brand yesterday and if I would have had any money I might have bought a few more.

Pics really don't show how much sparkle they have
Great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Holy bananas y'all are a talented bunch!! Here's my uber boring holo mani with square hues silver polish  /emoticons/[email protected]ng 2x" width="20" height="20" />





the clawwwww! it's so sparkly though
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep brenda &amp; aviva








Great combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nicka K Ripe Apple from December Ipsy bag.




Nice red!


----------



## NotTheMama

Julep Dakota. Much more subdued than I usually wear. We have a wake to go to tomorrow and my fiancÃ©e asked me to tone it down a bit. Apparently red &amp; black polish is not "wake appropriate" in his eyes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Havent painted my nails in a couple of weeks...they were just getting so peely and thin. But today I let one of my residents at work help me with a silver gradient using kiss polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Didn't turn out perfect, but she had fun!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
That's so sweet! your nails look nice!


----------



## Imperfection

I'm surprisingly not wearing any nail polish right now. But lately I love to wear "Canyon Coral" by Essie. It reminds me of summer, which is nice in this cloudy winter weather.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here my recent slightly less obvious Holiday nail rendition:



      



I used two images on the Pueen26 plate, and used Bondi Top of the Rock, Fool's; Jenna Hipp Flair Your Affair; Konad Gold Black, White; and Nubar Holographic Glitter and Sour Candy.
Looks amazing!


----------



## hotpinkglitter

I just received Orly "Rage" in an Ulta order the other day and it's on both my fingers and my toes. It's just so gorgeous that I had to use it for both


----------



## PeridotCricket

> A England Dragon.Â  There are no words to say how amazing this polish is.Â  It is a must have for any green lover and one you need to see in person.Â  I wanted to do something fun so I stamped it with Mash plate 39 and Kleancolor black.Â  Cleanup is a nightmare and my cuticles are stained black right now so all you get is a sneak peek at the thumb!!Â  More to come when I can wash my hands.
> 
> Above pic is 2 coats no flash
> 
> With flash. Here it is with flash.Â  How fun is this???Â  I love, love, love this polish people!!!


 OMG. I need to buy this nail polish.


----------



## Lolo22

Emily de Molly pyrite and Julep Jane.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *babydoll riah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Simply Lovely! Thank you for sharing
Thank-you so much!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Looks amazing!
Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Emily de Molly pyrite and Julep Jane.






Oooh! I love the combination, but I would almost give Jane the pyrite name!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been experimenting with using Yellow Stopper as a peeling base for glitter polishes. I say experiment because I haven't been successful with it. First time was a huge disaster so I figured I didn't let it dry long enough. Tried 2 coats as well. So this time I used only 1 coat and let it dry for over an hour.

I did two coats Zoya Kelly then one coat of a Hit Polish one of a kind glitters. I didn't realize back when I bought it that it had hearts in it. I thought it might be a fun darker twist on my first Valentines Day mani.

It did not set. After more than an hour it was still squishy. It didn't peel it just slid off. I am probably giving up on this. I'm going back to my Cover Girl Peelers.









I am loving Zoya Kelly more than I expected. It's so classy and sophisticated. Not loving the glitter with it. I will try with a lighter or different shade of polish.
Yeah, Kelly alone looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pretty!!
Great colors





Thanks!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI - Dutch Ya Just Love OPI

Still a favorite of mine. A perfect mid-tone purple with gold micro shimmers. Do we all have this one by now?








It's lovely, but no, I don't have it! My one OPI is a blue crackle. That. is. it! I have nothing against OPI, but just haven't had the chance to browse for any goodies for a good price yet!


----------



## Fife Fantasi

lovely colour- looks fantastic on your nails!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Xmas mani with julep Ellen, Bunny and Esmeralda.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Looks Like Rain, Dear

Love this! So festive and sparkly! Can't stop admiring my nails!
Pretty!


----------



## jessrose18

thumb:  julep cara with brenda topcoatpointer:  julep cara with love topcoatmiddle:  julep bunny with love topcoatring:  julep bunny with love topcoat and cara heartpinky:  julep bunny with brenda topcoat


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hard Candy Sweet Tooth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is another I did with my  residents at work! (I painted theirs too, of course). Since I got a new position at my job, I get to have two "Spa Nights" a week and pamper them. We've been having a lot of fun! @lovepink sent us a box of goodies to use and this one was in there. We've been having a lot of fun with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It looks like I wasn't the only one around here who made use of the recent Cult Nails sales. Once I figured out which was which, I went for the original "Cult" and got Party Time, among others. Here it is:

First with one coat, where you can certainly see some vnl, plus; it needs two:





And then with two coats:





I'm really happy with it! It almost seems in the photo that there are still areas without full opacity, but it's a trick of shadows I think (I didn't do a perfect job), and it looks absolutely perfect to my eyes. It's a bit darker than this - flash really brightened it here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Gorgeous blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Opi Silent Stars Go By
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Christmas nails, inspired by the glittery red and grey balls on my tree.

Base is 2 coats of Sally Hansen White On, followed by 1 coat of Joe Fresh in Frost. Frost is a beautiful, slightly off-white ivory with subtle shimmer. It is very sheer, so it looks best over a white base. Dots are Sinful Colors in Sugar Sugar and Revlon Star Attraction in Starry Eyed.




Love the dots!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my Scratch wrap sets from this month - little reindeer:





no flash





flash

I also really wanted to post this Christmas franken I'm not wearing anymore but didn't have time to post when I was (sorry to cheat!):



Spoiler









I want to know if other people have tips for the Scratch wraps. This is the 2nd set I've used and the wear is horrible for me. Like less than 24 hours. I've tried SV, SH red bottle, and Cult Nails topcoats, and no basecoat/basecoat and the wear seems the same no matter the experimental combo. @meaganola you are the person I can think of that has posted Scratch pics before, let me know if you have any tips please! 
Nice manis.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




It's my birthday month and, of course, the holidays. So I've been wearing this festive nail color all month. It's Trixie by Zoya. I got the nail wraps in my December popsugar box and they make a great accent IMO. So, after my bday I've been wearing this Christmasy accent nail. I've also tried a navy blue accent nail and a gold metallic as well. I tend to wear loads if silver jewelry so it all goes well.
Great combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Up here in the Toronto area we had a massive ice storm that took out the power for much of today. So with that said, I figured I'd break out my nail polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Essence Colour &amp; Go.  It's a cheap brand that's only about $2 or $3 at Shoppers Drug Mart, but I do like this shade.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to capture the pearl glitter effect it has, but I find it's a good subtle look on it's own, or a fun shade for an accent nail when I do the rest of them black.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No Ulta here in Canada yet.

But the Essence is awesome. I have and love a couple of their polishes. My local Shoppers doesn't care many of the LE ones though, so I miss out on everything but the permanent collection.

@CaseyR - Have you tried the Kozmic Colours polishes from Dollarama? I highly recommend them. Awesome payoff for the price. They have a great formula and tons of colours.
Yep!  I actually use their clear topcoat and the glitter ones often; can't beat the price lol  Below is a photo I posted a while back using Essence 'Let's Get Lost' as the base coat, and Kosmic Colours on top for the glitter effect,





So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh! Christmas Tree





Base color is Sephora X Thrilling, trees and ornaments are various Zoya Pixie Dusts
The trees turned out great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Keep forgetting to post but i wore butter london disco biscuit with hard candy celebrate sequins pretty much all last week. Complete with my DonnaD gloves of awetasticaltude


Love the sparkles!


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty!
Thanks!  Though I'm not that skilled at nail designs, I like to experiment; it's a fun learning process for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice!
I've actually grown fairly attached to this shade recently; very light/subtle, but also with a pearl glitter effect to it.. An interesting combo lol


----------



## Christa W

I haven't worn any polish in a few days.  On Sunday night a very dear friend of mine passed away unexpectedly and I haven't been in the mood to do my nails.  I wanted a welcomed distraction and since my KB Shimmer Valentine's Day order got lost in the mail and I am waiting for it again, I thought I would run out to Sally and grab me one of the new China Glaze Sea Goddess textured polishes. There will be a sale on them come Monday so I held off on getting more than one but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on this one.

I couldn't be more disappointed with the formula.  Either the reviews/blogs I have seen on this lied or they got a different batch than me because it's terrible.  This is Sand Dolla Make You Holla.  I love the idea behind this and the polish itself is way more adorable in person that I could have even imagined but it went on extremely sheer in the first coat.  Second coat was patchy and third coat is just a mess.  I tried waiting between coats but I don't think it helped.  On the nail wheel this is amazing.  I think you have to apply it more like the white textured snow polish from the holiday collection on the second coat or apply over a base.  I didn't want to do that with this polish yet because it does have a bit of a pink undertone and I wanted to use it 100% on it's own first.  I will see how it is in the morning because right now I just want to take it off!!  It isn't quite as textured as some of my other ones either which is interesting.

Some fingers did turn out better than others.  I will make this work!  This polish reminds me of frosting it's too cute.  I would totally use it for a cupcake mani or some kind of dessert type theme.  I still want the others in the collection.


----------



## acostakk

> I haven't worn any polish in a few days.Â  On Sunday night a very dear friend of mine passed away unexpectedly and I haven't been in the mood to do my nails.Â  I wanted a welcomed distraction and since my KB Shimmer Valentine's Day order got lost in the mail and I am waiting for it again, I thought I would run out to Sally and grab me one of the new China Glaze Sea Goddess textured polishes. There will be a sale on them come Monday so I held off on getting more than one but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on this one. I couldn't be more disappointed with the formula.Â  Either the reviews/blogs I have seen on this lied or they got a different batch than me because it's terrible.Â  This is Sand Dolla Make You Holla.Â  I love the idea behind this and the polish itself is way more adorable in person that I could have even imagined but it went on extremely sheer in the first coat.Â  Second coat was patchy and third coat is just a mess.Â  I tried waiting between coats but I don't think it helped.Â  On the nail wheel this is amazing.Â  I think you have to apply it more like the white textured snow polish from the holiday collection on the second coat or apply over a base.Â  I didn't want to do that with this polish yet because it does have a bit of a pink undertone and I wanted to use it 100% on it's own first.Â  I will see how it is in the morning because right now I just want to take it off!!Â  It isn't quite as textured as some of my other ones either which is interesting. Some fingers did turn out better than others.Â  I will make this work!Â  This polish reminds me of frosting it's too cute.Â  I would totally use it for a cupcake mani or some kind of dessert type theme.Â  I still want the others in the collection.Â


 I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## Christa W

> I'm so sorry for the loss of your friend.


 Thank you it means a lot. I find comfort in all of you MUT friends!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

> I haven't worn any polish in a few days.Â  On Sunday night a very dear friend of mine passed away unexpectedly.


 I'm so sorry for your loss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunshineCitizen

At the moment I am wearing these nails. The light color scheme looks amazing and makes quite a nice alternative to a classic french manicure.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I haven't worn any polish in a few days.Â  On Sunday night a very dear friend of mine passed away unexpectedly and I haven't been in the mood to do my nails.Â  I wanted a welcomed distraction and since my KB Shimmer Valentine's Day order got lost in the mail and I am waiting for it again, I thought I would run out to Sally and grab me one of the new China Glaze Sea Goddess textured polishes. There will be a sale on them come Monday so I held off on getting more than one but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on this one. I couldn't be more disappointed with the formula.Â  Either the reviews/blogs I have seen on this lied or they got a different batch than me because it's terrible.Â  This is Sand Dolla Make You Holla.Â  I love the idea behind this and the polish itself is way more adorable in person that I could have even imagined but it went on extremely sheer in the first coat.Â  Second coat was patchy and third coat is just a mess.Â  I tried waiting between coats but I don't think it helped.Â  On the nail wheel this is amazing.Â  I think you have to apply it more like the white textured snow polish from the holiday collection on the second coat or apply over a base.Â  I didn't want to do that with this polish yet because it does have a bit of a pink undertone and I wanted to use it 100% on it's own first.Â  I will see how it is in the morning because right now I just want to take it off!!Â  It isn't quite as textured as some of my other ones either which is interesting. Some fingers did turn out better than others.Â  I will make this work!Â  This polish reminds me of frosting it's too cute.Â  I would totally use it for a cupcake mani or some kind of dessert type theme.Â  I still want the others in the collection.Â


 Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry to hear about your friend.


Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm so sorry for your loss.





Thanks ladies!


----------



## Christa W

Today I finally received my KBShimmer Valentine's Day trio in the mail.  It had gotten lost and Christy from KBShimmer had immediately sent me another one.  Both arrived at my door today so I sent one back to her and WOW these are worth the wait.  I chose to wear first the glitter polish called U Rock My &lt;3 (it's an actual heart on the label).  It is a clear base with black and pink glitters in hearts, stars, large hexes (that I think are only pink), and an assortment of circle and shard glitters.  There is so much going on but not in a bad way.  When I saw the first few swatches it was over white, gray and yellow.  I saw the yellow one and knew immediately when I got them I had to do that too.  Mine is a little softer shade of yellow.  I paired it with my SS gift of Lime Crime Crema de Limon.  Then I applied one coat of glitter with a bit of dabbing and moving around to get the right placement.  I can not express my love for this enough.  I used 1 coat Gelous for the photos but afterwards I added 1 coat over of KBShimmer Clearly on Top.  It needed that because they are larger glitters and needed to be smoothed out.  Ignore my terrible cuticles.











This is with the Clearly On Top in my lightbox.


----------



## wrkreads

> Today I finally received my KBShimmer Valentine's Day trio in the mail.Â  It had gotten lost and Christy from KBShimmer had immediately sent me another one.Â  Both arrived at my door today so I sent one back to her and WOW these are worth the wait.Â  I chose to wear first the glitter polish called U Rock My &lt;3 (it's an actual heart on the label).Â  It is a clear base with black and pink glitters in hearts, stars, large hexes (that I think are only pink), and an assortment of circle and shard glitters.Â  There is so much going on but not in a bad way.Â  When I saw the first few swatches it was over white, gray and yellow.Â  I saw the yellow one and knew immediately when I got them I had to do that too.Â  Mine is a little softer shade of yellow.Â  I paired it with my SS gift of Lime Crime Crema de Limon.Â  Then I applied one coat of glitter with a bit of dabbing and moving around to get the right placement.Â  I can not express my love for this enough.Â  I used 1 coat Gelous for the photos but afterwards I added 1 coat over of KBShimmer Clearly on Top.Â  It needed that because they are larger glitters and needed to be smoothed out.Â  Ignore my terrible cuticles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with the Clearly On Top in my lightbox.


 Sorry for your loss. This is gorgeous! I can't wait to see what the rest of the trio looks like..


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry for your loss.

This is gorgeous! I can't wait to see what the rest of the trio looks like..
Thank you.  I appreciate all of you guys support and comfort.  It really does mean a lot. 

I actually think the next one I do is going to be the holo or maybe a combo of both but I can't stop looking at my nail wheel that has the holo on it.  I need to come up with a nail art design to incorporate it in. 

I really liked the Lime Crime polish too.  It makes me feel so tan!  (I am not really just my arms and hands get darker due to just living in FL)  The yellow is perfect.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm getting a little bored of this plain pink that I have:





Don't get me wrong, it's a great color, but I've had it on for a week which is as long as I ever last with a single color. Its only lasted this long because these are gel nails and even regular polish hardly chips with gel nails. My nails look absolutely perfect if you glance at them -- you only notice some loss of shine and some scratches when you really study them.

I'm not sure if I want to keep the pink and just get a design done, or if I want to change colors completely. If I just want to change colors, I can do that myself since I paint my nails all the time...but if I want a design, I'll have to go to the nail salon and have it done since I can barely do art with regular writing/drawing instruments on paper much less with polish on nails!

Or maybe I'll just add some silver glitter. Glitter makes everything more fun, and it's been a week since I last had glitter on after probably a solid month of exclusively wearing glitter polishes!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thumb:  julep cara with brenda topcoatpointer:  julep cara with love topcoatmiddle:  julep bunny with love topcoatring:  julep bunny with love topcoat and cara heartpinky:  julep bunny with brenda topcoat




Sweet Valentine's Day mani!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

​  ​ *Pink ombre manicure using (from L to R) Orly Soul Mate, Finger Paints Louvre This Pink, China Glaze Go Go Pink, and Zoya Purity; All topped with Finger Paints Kiss By The Tree.*​


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't worn any polish in a few days.  On Sunday night a very dear friend of mine passed away unexpectedly and I haven't been in the mood to do my nails.  I wanted a welcomed distraction and since my KB Shimmer Valentine's Day order got lost in the mail and I am waiting for it again, I thought I would run out to Sally and grab me one of the new China Glaze Sea Goddess textured polishes. There will be a sale on them come Monday so I held off on getting more than one but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on this one.

I couldn't be more disappointed with the formula.  Either the reviews/blogs I have seen on this lied or they got a different batch than me because it's terrible.  This is Sand Dolla Make You Holla.  I love the idea behind this and the polish itself is way more adorable in person that I could have even imagined but it went on extremely sheer in the first coat.  Second coat was patchy and third coat is just a mess.  I tried waiting between coats but I don't think it helped.  On the nail wheel this is amazing.  I think you have to apply it more like the white textured snow polish from the holiday collection on the second coat or apply over a base.  I didn't want to do that with this polish yet because it does have a bit of a pink undertone and I wanted to use it 100% on it's own first.  I will see how it is in the morning because right now I just want to take it off!!  It isn't quite as textured as some of my other ones either which is interesting.

Some fingers did turn out better than others.  I will make this work!  This polish reminds me of frosting it's too cute.  I would totally use it for a cupcake mani or some kind of dessert type theme.  I still want the others in the collection. 




My sympathies. So sorry to hear that. We sometimes take our friends for granted, and I feel at a loss for the seeming unfairness of illness and death. We have a friend who is truly the best person in many ways of all who we know, but is the one who has cancer at a rather young age. It makes us aware of how important it is to treasure life, friendship, and joy while we can. I'm glad you had a dear friend, and hope those memories and your interests will help you in the near future.

Glad you're trying this series - of the Sea Goddess collection, it's funny, I think this is my least favourite (just looking at it in blogs); it shows how different tastes can be. I doubt I'll end up getting any of them soon; just as I have a lot of others still to try, and I've just come from a really annoying gel polish removal - my fault, I applied several layers of gel with regular polish in between on some nails, - so am leery of textures and glitters as a result. It is surprising that the application was so bad - I don't recall complaints in the blogs either. I hope the others are better. I really value the blogs that discuss removal as well as application, though.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At the moment I am wearing these nails. The light color scheme looks amazing and makes quite a nice alternative to a classic french manicure.

 


That's a great combination and is very pretty on your natural short nail length. The crisp triangles are really lovely.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I finally received my KBShimmer Valentine's Day trio in the mail.  It had gotten lost and Christy from KBShimmer had immediately sent me another one.  Both arrived at my door today so I sent one back to her and WOW these are worth the wait.  I chose to wear first the glitter polish called U Rock My &lt;3 (it's an actual heart on the label).  It is a clear base with black and pink glitters in hearts, stars, large hexes (that I think are only pink), and an assortment of circle and shard glitters.  There is so much going on but not in a bad way.  When I saw the first few swatches it was over white, gray and yellow.  I saw the yellow one and knew immediately when I got them I had to do that too.  Mine is a little softer shade of yellow.  I paired it with my SS gift of Lime Crime Crema de Limon.  Then I applied one coat of glitter with a bit of dabbing and moving around to get the right placement.  I can not express my love for this enough.  I used 1 coat Gelous for the photos but afterwards I added 1 coat over of KBShimmer Clearly on Top.  It needed that because they are larger glitters and needed to be smoothed out.  Ignore my terrible cuticles.











This is with the Clearly On Top in my lightbox.
It's neat that Clearly On Top improves the visual effect so much! It makes the shimmer look like part of the mani rather than something floating on top. I have to remember that more layers is much better with glitters like this.


----------



## Christa W

> It's neat that Clearly On Top improves the visual effect so much! It makes the shimmer look like part of the mani rather than something floating on top. I have to remember that more layers is much better with glitters like this.


 I took this pic when it was still a bit wet and since then has even drank up more of the topcoat. I may apply one more coat but I don't want it too thick that it peels off. But I agree with your comment 100%. I need to do that more often. Nothing is better than a smooth glasslike finish over glitters sometimes!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm getting a little bored of this plain pink that I have:





Don't get me wrong, it's a great color, but I've had it on for a week which is as long as I ever last with a single color. Its only lasted this long because these are gel nails and even regular polish hardly chips with gel nails. My nails look absolutely perfect if you glance at them -- you only notice some loss of shine and some scratches when you really study them.

I'm not sure if I want to keep the pink and just get a design done, or if I want to change colors completely. If I just want to change colors, I can do that myself since I paint my nails all the time...but if I want a design, I'll have to go to the nail salon and have it done since I can barely do art with regular writing/drawing instruments on paper much less with polish on nails!

Or maybe I'll just add some silver glitter. Glitter makes everything more fun, and it's been a week since I last had glitter on after probably a solid month of exclusively wearing glitter polishes!

I agree it still looks good! I didn't pay attention when you first posted that they were gel -nails- and not your nails polished with gel polish, but since you have the flexibility to polish with a new colour, I would either take advantage of that, or otherwise add glitter! But I also encourage you to keep trying with nail art, if you enjoy the process. I'm not an 'artist' either, but the small scale of the nail makes many things possible, and of course, we can always remove our mistakes - it's probably easier on the gel nails, too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

​  ​ *Pink ombre manicure using (from L to R) Orly Soul Mate, Finger Paints Louvre This Pink, China Glaze Go Go Pink, and Zoya Purity; All topped with Finger Paints Kiss By The Tree.*​ 
I really like how this shows off all of the characteristics of the glitter in one mani. Such pretty pinks!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

​  ​ *Pink ombre manicure using (from L to R) Orly Soul Mate, Finger Paints Louvre This Pink, China Glaze Go Go Pink, and Zoya Purity; All topped with Finger Paints Kiss By The Tree.*​ Love this!


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Zoya Carrie Ann and Lavish Polish Sweater Weather. &lt;3 -El Tapatalk


----------



## Marj B

The green is Green Machine by Brash. Got it at Big Lots for 80Â¢. I told hubby that I looked like a John Deere. The blue is Julep Kai topped with Sinful Colors Cinderella. Very pretty color.

The red is Julep Nan which is the red for me. I really love it but I always mess it up somehow when I put it on! I got an orange in the Brash too....kind of scared to put that one on. I do love the formula of the Brash. It goes on so well. I think it's a Payless brand. So there are my last 3 manis.


----------



## Christa W

> The green is Green Machine by Brash. Got it at Big Logs for 80Â¢. I told hubby that I looked like a John Deere. The blue is Julep Kai topped with Sinful Colors Cinderella. Very pretty color. The red is Julep Nan which is the red for me. I really love it but I always mess it up somehow when I put it on! I got an orange in the Brash too....kind of scared to put that one on. I do love the formula of the Brash. It goes on so well. I think it's a Payless brand. So there are my last 3 manis.


 I've seen them in the bin at Big Lots and never picked one up! I lol'd at the John Deere green!! But I really like it. You can't beat .80. I got some awesome Maybellines there during the extra 20% a few Saturdays ago for around that price.


----------



## Christa W

Tonight's manicure is a hybrid between 2 of my favorite indie polishes. I didn't have enough time to do the 3 coats of KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk and I didn't want to do it over black either so I did it over 1 coat of A England Dragon. Dragon is such an amazing polish I almost just wore that but it was just a touch too dark for what I was wearing and I was trying to match it to a new green leather jacket I bought today. I love the finished look. It has a great shift that's different than with Pretty in Punk alone as well.


----------



## madeupMegan

Nicole by OPI Totally in the Dark


----------



## wrkreads

I'm wearing Revlon in Midnight, Indie Polish in Pish Posh, all with a matte top coat.

You'll have to ignore the cuticle mess, and the weird white dots that the matte top coat sometimes leaves.


----------



## acostakk

Orly Purple Poodle


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Purple Poodle



I almost bought that yesterday.  Too cute!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Revlon in Midnight, Indie Polish in Pish Posh, all with a matte top coat.

You'll have to ignore the cuticle mess, and the weird white dots that the matte top coat sometimes leaves.




Love matte glitters!  This is too cute.


----------



## acostakk

> I almost bought that yesterday.Â  Too cute!


 It took 3 coats to be acceptably opaque, but so worth it! Husband had to remind me to watch the road, not my nails when the sun finally came out.


----------



## DevinMcWhite

excuse my messy cuticles but I wanted to show y'all Shirelle from MAC. It is a great Valentines Day red. I wanted to add a love-y accent nail but I can't find my stickers. I guess I can add it tomorrow. I work at a school so "special day" manis are a fun way to start conversation.


----------



## Christa W

For fun before I took off my A England Dragon/KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk combo I added Sephora by OPI in Blasted Opalescent.  Blasted Opalescent is a sheer shatter polish that reminds me of China Glaze Travel in Colour in the bottle.  I actually enjoy the way this looked and if my right hand wasn't chipped I would have kept it.  With the topcoat it almost looks like just some glitters.  Despite crackle/shatter being sort of 3 years ago, I still love purple and green together.  My favorite combo is a purple base with OPI Shatter the Scales on top.  I thought this was neat.





With topcoat





Without top coat


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Sorry if the picture is too big. I'm uploading it via phone. :/ But here's Zoya Lola. &lt;3 -El Tapatalk


----------



## CarissaReese

Hi everyone! I thought florals would be nice for spring and valentines day  It isnt as hard to do as what i thought.

â€‹


----------



## Constancex

Im wearing Angel Pro Gelly Polish !! It lasts very long , does not chip off easily....


----------



## Parasoul

> Today I finally received my KBShimmer Valentine's Day trio in the mail.Â  It had gotten lost and Christy from KBShimmer had immediately sent me another one.Â  Both arrived at my door today so I sent one back to her and WOW these are worth the wait.Â  I chose to wear first the glitter polish called U Rock My &lt;3 (it's an actual heart on the label).Â  It is a clear base with black and pink glitters in hearts, stars, large hexes (that I think are only pink), and an assortment of circle and shard glitters.Â  There is so much going on but not in a bad way.Â  When I saw the first few swatches it was over white, gray and yellow.Â  I saw the yellow one and knew immediately when I got them I had to do that too.Â  Mine is a little softer shade of yellow.Â  I paired it with my SS gift of Lime Crime Crema de Limon.Â  Then I applied one coat of glitter with a bit of dabbing and moving around to get the right placement.Â  I can not express my love for this enough.Â  I used 1 coat Gelous for the photos but afterwards I added 1 coat over of KBShimmer Clearly on Top.Â  It needed that because they are larger glitters and needed to be smoothed out.Â  Ignore my terrible cuticles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with the Clearly On Top in my lightbox.


That is so freaking cool!! Where can I get these?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marie4u

i am wearing red  color nail polish right now.


----------



## satojoko

I bought Marc Jacobs nail polish in Sally a few days ago after seeing swatches on Temptalia's site, where it looked amazing. In her photos it came across like a gorgeous, blackened green with beautiful shimmer, sparkle &amp; dimension to it. I was nearly drooling when I saw it. It appeared to be just as great in the bottle at Sephora as it did in Christine's photos so I took it home, all excited to do my nails. What a letdown. I did a new manicure with it that night and although I really like the formula of the product &amp; the pigmentation is really good, the shimmer doesn't show at all once applied. Less than the stellar way I thought it would shimmer. It looks more black than anything, even with Seche Vite overtop, which I find can make nearly any nail polish look better. There's just no dimension to this puppy at all. Not at all what I was expecting. It's going back later this week. I'm going to trade it in for another Marc Jacobs polish in a better shade. I do like his polishes, and you do get a good amount of product for your money, but this one did nothing for me. FYI if you do buy this shade, I'd highly recommend a couple of coats of something under it, be it a base coat or a lighter shade of polish, because this stuff stains BIG TIME.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That is so freaking cool!! Where can I get these?




Online.  I think this one is only avail directly from the KB Shimmer site but she does sell some on Amazon.

also the yellow is online too it's from Lime Crime, I got it as a secret santa gift so I am not sure where to order it.


----------



## Parasoul

> Online.Â  I think this one is only avail directly from the KB Shimmer site but she does sell some on Amazon. also the yellow is online too it's from Lime Crime, I got it as a secret santa gift so I am not sure where to order it.


I'll be taking a look at the site. I'm sure the yellow can be found in a dupe or sorts somewhere. :3 I'm considering buying a good portion of the OPI Brazil collection. The colors look so nice. :


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'll be taking a look at the site. I'm sure the yellow can be found in a dupe or sorts somewhere. :3

I'm considering buying a good portion of the OPI Brazil collection. The colors look so nice. :&lt;
OMG me too!  The neutrals in that one are fantastic.  I love that I need some good OPI cremes since they are some of my favorite formulas and the whole collection is great.


----------



## Parasoul

> OMG me too!Â  The neutrals in that one are fantastic.Â  I love that I need some good OPI cremes since they are some of my favorite formulas and the whole collection is great.


I fell in love with the cremes the moment I saw some swatches. Must have them all! I'm going to Ulta today to see if they have them. Is there any in particular you really like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Found a few on the KBShimmer site I really like. 2/3rds of the Valentine's Day Bundle Snow Much Fun You Go Ghoul! Totally Tubular No Whine Left The only reasonable thing to do is buy them all right?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I fell in love with the cremes the moment I saw some swatches. Must have them all! I'm going to Ulta today to see if they have them. Is there any in particular you really like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Found a few on the KBShimmer site I really like.

2/3rds of the Valentine's Day Bundle
Snow Much Fun
You Go Ghoul!
Totally Tubular
No Whine Left

The only reasonable thing to do is buy them all right?
Of course!  The one I love from the Brazil is Don't Boss Nova Me Around and the other I really am drawn to is Taupe-less Beach but mostly because the name is too cute for words.  I think they will be fantastic under nail art.  I just ordered a huge bunch of new stamping plates that I am too excited for them to get here!!!  I am going to be doing some awesome designs soon.  But seriously I saw them in Sally the other day and there wasn't a shade I didn't love!


----------



## acostakk

> I fell in love with the cremes the moment I saw some swatches. Must have them all! I'm going to Ulta today to see if they have them. Is there any in particular you really like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Found a few on the KBShimmer site I really like. 2/3rds of the Valentine's Day Bundle Snow Much Fun You Go Ghoul! Totally Tubular No Whine Left The only reasonable thing to do is buy them all right?


 And whichever of the KB Shimmer trio you don't love, I will cheerfully buy off you!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


And whichever of the KB Shimmer trio you don't love, I will cheerfully buy off you!
I am guessing it's Falling for Hue.


----------



## DonnaD

I haven't been around much...still have the pestilence my horrid husband brought home and my nails are still a jacked up mess.  Though they grew out quite a bit (biotin is da bomb,) right now they have 2 coats of hard gel on them because I haven't been taking care of them and I don't want them to break again.  They're not filed properly and for real, look like hell.  And I had so much fun with Secret Santa, I'm having a crashing let down here on the boards...I want SS back!!

Anyway, I got my new Color Me Monthly 




 love



 and the colour is so freakin' awesome, I did a quick VDay mani but I'll change it to a new one before the end of the week...we're going to Hartford with my daughter and her bf for VDay and staying at a b&amp;b and having a nice, expensive dinner at Capital Grille which is a personal fav restaurant of mine.

This one is called 14.  The accent finger is Opi Alpine snow with a top coat of a Hello Kitty sheer, pink sparkle (can't remember the name) and the pinky has a glitter coat,  also a HK polish.


----------



## Christa W

Pink holographic polish.  Check.  Packed with glitters.  Check.  Has my name (despite the different spelling).  Check.  I think I am in love!

I have been searching for that perfect pink holo to add to my stash.  It's almost a magenta but when in the right light looks perfectly hot pink.  This is Glam Polish in Crysta.  It's from a trio collection and is named after the character in Fern Gully.  It's jelly, sparkly, super pink.  I love it!  I love that it's got something different that makes it unique.  This is 2 coats with no top coat.  Polish is still tacky/wet in photos so it may dry down a little. 





In full sun.





Indirect sunlight through window.





With a flash.


----------



## acostakk

> I haven't been around much...still have the pestilence my horrid husband brought home and my nails are still a jacked up mess. Â Though they grew out quite a bit (biotin is da bomb,) right now they have 2 coats of hard gel on them because I haven't been taking care of them and I don't want them to break again. Â They're not filed properly and for real, look like hell. Â And I had so much fun with Secret Santa, I'm having a crashing let down here on the boards...I want SS back!! Anyway, I got my new Color Me MonthlyÂ :heart: Â love:heart: Â and the colour is so freakin' awesome, I did a quick VDay mani but I'll change it to a new one before the end of the week...we're going to Hartford with my daughter and her bf for VDay and staying at a b&amp;b and having a nice, expensive dinner at Capital Grille which is a personal fav restaurant of mine. This one is called 14. Â The accent finger is Opi Alpine snow with a top coat of a Hello Kitty sheer, pink sparkle (can't remember the name) and the pinky has a glitter coat, Â also a HK polish. Â


 Lovely to see you(r nails) again! Very cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> Pink holographic polish.Â  Check.Â  Packed with glitters.Â  Check.Â  Has my name (despite the different spelling).Â  Check.Â  I think I am in love! I have been searching for that perfect pink holo to add to my stash.Â  It's almost a magenta but when in the right light looks perfectly hot pink.Â  This is Glam Polish in Crysta.Â  It's from a trio collection and is named after the character in Fern Gully.Â  It's jelly, sparkly, super pink.Â  I love it!Â  I love that it's got something different that makes it unique.Â  This is 2 coats with no top coat.Â  Polish is still tacky/wet in photos so it may dry down a little.Â
> 
> In full sun.
> 
> Indirect sunlight through window.
> 
> With a flash.


 So pretty!


----------



## jessrose18

valentine skittles


----------



## Christa W

I am so bummed out I had to remove my previous polish after less than an hour due to an unfortunate incident involving cats, boxes and stopping a fight.  Nobody was injured save for my manicure which was only dry to the touch and not salvageable.  I should have taken a photo of that.  It was too tragic though.  Fortunately for me as well the light colored cat I was trying to catch didn't end up with hot pink glittery fur.

I ended up deciding on a pre Valentine's Day manicure featuring KBShimmer Falling for Hue (my new favorite crelly polish) and OPI My Current Crush.  Falling for Hue is packed with pink, fuschia and red glitters.  The fuschia/purple shade was a perfect match for My Current Crush.  Depending on the lighting it can appear purple or more of a pink tone.  I love this polish.  I am so glad I grabbed it when it was at Marshalls.  It was not there the next time I went.  I stamped Sinful Colors Snow Me White over the textured polish using Winstonia W102.  I sort of did the two accent fingers different than my normal ones in an homage to Chalkboard Nails.  I love the focus of the two nails in the middle that I have seen her do before.  My Current Crush is sparkly but I just couldn't capture that on camera. 









With flash.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Zoya Carrie Ann and Lavish Polish Sweater Weather. &lt;3

-El Tapatalk
Great combination on you! Very appropriate for February too.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  









The green is Green Machine by Brash. Got it at Big Lots for 80Â¢. I told hubby that I looked like a John Deere. The blue is Julep Kai topped with Sinful Colors Cinderella. Very pretty color.

The red is Julep Nan which is the red for me. I really love it but I always mess it up somehow when I put it on! I got an orange in the Brash too....kind of scared to put that one on. I do love the formula of the Brash. It goes on so well. I think it's a Payless brand. So there are my last 3 manis.
I see the John Deere reference; just make sure you don't add yellow stripes, or if you do, add many other colours too! I think it would be a really cute background for a 'field of flowers' look. Yellow, blue, and red flowers would be super cute, and could easily be done with a little dotting tool. I really love that Julep Kai - what a beautiful blue! And agreed, that is definitely your perfect red - but I think minor flubs are just super noticeable on red vs other colours. It really flatters your hand.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tonight's manicure is a hybrid between 2 of my favorite indie polishes. I didn't have enough time to do the 3 coats of KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk and I didn't want to do it over black either so I did it over 1 coat of A England Dragon. Dragon is such an amazing polish I almost just wore that but it was just a touch too dark for what I was wearing and I was trying to match it to a new green leather jacket I bought today. I love the finished look. It has a great shift that's different than with Pretty in Punk alone as well.




OK, Dragon is now on my must-get list!


----------



## Parasoul

> Of course!Â  The one I love from the Brazil is Don't Boss Nova Me Around and the other I really am drawn to is Taupe-less Beach but mostly because the name is too cute for words.Â  I think they will be fantastic under nail art.Â  I just ordered a huge bunch of new stamping plates that I am too excited for them to get here!!!Â  I am going to be doing some awesome designs soon.Â  But seriously I saw them in Sally the other day and there wasn't a shade I didn't love!Â


I really have to get into stamping. I've been neglecting it for a while but some of the things you ladies post are just too epic.


> And whichever of the KB Shimmer trio you don't love, I will cheerfully buy off you!


Buy? I would never let you do such a thing. You can have it.


> I am guessing it's Falling for Hue.Â


Wrong!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't been around much...still have the pestilence my horrid husband brought home and my nails are still a jacked up mess.  Though they grew out quite a bit (biotin is da bomb,) right now they have 2 coats of hard gel on them because I haven't been taking care of them and I don't want them to break again.  They're not filed properly and for real, look like hell.  And I had so much fun with Secret Santa, I'm having a crashing let down here on the boards...I want SS back!!

Anyway, I got my new Color Me Monthly 



 love



 and the colour is so freakin' awesome, I did a quick VDay mani but I'll change it to a new one before the end of the week...we're going to Hartford with my daughter and her bf for VDay and staying at a b&amp;b and having a nice, expensive dinner at Capital Grille which is a personal fav restaurant of mine.

This one is called 14.  The accent finger is Opi Alpine snow with a top coat of a Hello Kitty sheer, pink sparkle (can't remember the name) and the pinky has a glitter coat,  also a HK polish.  




It looks really good to me; you camouflage unhappy nails well! Ooh, the CMM is really glossy-looking. Beautiful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pink holographic polish.  Check.  Packed with glitters.  Check.  Has my name (despite the different spelling).  Check.  I think I am in love!

I have been searching for that perfect pink holo to add to my stash.  It's almost a magenta but when in the right light looks perfectly hot pink.  This is Glam Polish in Crysta.  It's from a trio collection and is named after the character in Fern Gully.  It's jelly, sparkly, super pink.  I love it!  I love that it's got something different that makes it unique.  This is 2 coats with no top coat.  Polish is still tacky/wet in photos so it may dry down a little. 





In full sun.





Indirect sunlight through window.





With a flash.
Cute! It's nice to wear a colour with your name. I don't have any yet, personally.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  valentine skittles




Cute! An opportunity to try out all those reds and pinks that might get neglected sometimes...


----------



## Christa W

> Wrong!


 Lol! See I totally saw you liking the holo not the crelly. If you like crellies you need What's the Damage too! I love the holo more than I ever thought I would. I posted all of them on the indie forum. You gotta see it with flash!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nicole by OPI Totally in the Dark
Nice - really great on that nail length too!


----------



## Parasoul

> Lol! See I totally saw you liking the holo not the crelly. If you like crellies you need What's the Damage too! I love the holo more than I ever thought I would. I posted all of them on the indie forum. You gotta see it with flash!!


I don't have either holo or crelly (Didn't even know crelly existed until now!) Truth be told I'm missing a lot of variety when it comes to polish. I have strictly only purchased solid colors to try and form a foundation of sorts. (Which is why I spazzed when I saw the OPI Brazil collection.) Can you give me a link to What's The Damage and the indie forum?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about the late replies by the way. I fell asleep when I got home from work and just woke up a few hours ago.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Revlon in Midnight, Indie Polish in Pish Posh, all with a matte top coat.

You'll have to ignore the cuticle mess, and the weird white dots that the matte top coat sometimes leaves.




Ooo - edgy Valentine's day! Midnight looks really good matte.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Purple Poodle



Wearing a matte red, I'm wishing I was wearing something as fun as that! What a gorgeous vibrant fuchsia.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 excuse my messy cuticles but I wanted to show y'all Shirelle from MAC. It is a great Valentines Day red. I wanted to add a love-y accent nail but I can't find my stickers. I guess I can add it tomorrow. I work at a school so "special day" manis are a fun way to start conversation.
Nice!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For fun before I took off my A England Dragon/KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk combo I added Sephora by OPI in Blasted Opalescent.  Blasted Opalescent is a sheer shatter polish that reminds me of China Glaze Travel in Colour in the bottle.  I actually enjoy the way this looked and if my right hand wasn't chipped I would have kept it.  With the topcoat it almost looks like just some glitters.  Despite crackle/shatter being sort of 3 years ago, I still love purple and green together.  My favorite combo is a purple base with OPI Shatter the Scales on top.  I thought this was neat.





With topcoat





Without top coat
If it looks neat, and it does, I think it's totally fine to be excited about shatter/crackles! I am too! I can imagine a dragon with those colours on its hide for sure.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







Sorry if the picture is too big. I'm uploading it via phone. :/

But here's Zoya Lola. &lt;3

-El Tapatalk
That's a neat effect with the neon - looks great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I thought florals would be nice for spring and valentines day  It isnt as hard to do as what i thought.

â€‹


Good job on your first flowers!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


OMG me too!  The neutrals in that one are fantastic.  I love that I need some good OPI cremes since they are some of my favorite formulas and the whole collection is great.
I fell in love with the cremes the moment I saw some swatches. Must have them all! I'm going to Ulta today to see if they have them. Is there any in particular you really like?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Found a few on the KBShimmer site I really like.

2/3rds of the Valentine's Day Bundle
Snow Much Fun
You Go Ghoul!
Totally Tubular
No Whine Left

The only reasonable thing to do is buy them all right? 
I have Totally Tubular and No Whine Left--I love them! You could find other polishes similar to Totally Tubular, but KBShimmer pretty much always has a great formula. No Whine Left is more unique, I think. So yeah, you probably need them. But you might want to check online blog sales or storenvy.com first (use PayPal so your purchase is protected, although I've never had a problem) for a better price.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Lol! See I totally saw you liking the holo not the crelly. If you like crellies you need What's the Damage too! I love the holo more than I ever thought I would. I posted all of them on the indie forum. You gotta see it with flash!!
I don't have either holo or crelly (Didn't even know crelly existed until now!) Truth be told I'm missing a lot of variety when it comes to polish. I have strictly only purchased solid colors to try and form a foundation of sorts. (Which is why I spazzed when I saw the OPI Brazil collection.)

Can you give me a link to What's The Damage and the indie forum?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Sorry about the late replies by the way. I fell asleep when I got home from work and just woke up a few hours ago. 
Oh, my goodness! @Parasoul, you haven't been on our indie thread? Here it is: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133689/indie-polish-lovers/1560#post_2282672. It's even worse for your wallet than this thread.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought Marc Jacobs nail polish in Sally a few days ago after seeing swatches on Temptalia's site, where it looked amazing. In her photos it came across like a gorgeous, blackened green with beautiful shimmer, sparkle &amp; dimension to it. I was nearly drooling when I saw it. It appeared to be just as great in the bottle at Sephora as it did in Christine's photos so I took it home, all excited to do my nails.

What a letdown. I did a new manicure with it that night and although I really like the formula of the product &amp; the pigmentation is really good, the shimmer doesn't show at all once applied. Less than the stellar way I thought it would shimmer. It looks more black than anything, even with Seche Vite overtop, which I find can make nearly any nail polish look better. There's just no dimension to this puppy at all. Not at all what I was expecting.

It's going back later this week. I'm going to trade it in for another Marc Jacobs polish in a better shade. I do like his polishes, and you do get a good amount of product for your money, but this one did nothing for me.

FYI if you do buy this shade, I'd highly recommend a couple of coats of something under it, be it a base coat or a lighter shade of polish, because this stuff stains BIG TIME.

I'm sorry to hear you're so disappointed with it. I guess it's not something I would consider getting myself as it's a quite dark green and quite pricey. It's good you'll be able to trade it out. 

I make it a practice to try to remember that the lovely blogger photos are generally taken under high lighting conditions, so I have to visualize the polishes' typical shades as much darker than what I see. I have the same experience when I take photos of my own manis with flash and post them here. There are some conscientious bloggers who will post photos under no-flash conditions as well, so when I'm trying to decide on a polish, I try to check those out so I'm aware of how the polish will look in natural or lower light conditions more typical to 90% of the time I wear it. The other trick is to keep in mind the skin-tone of the blogger. Her skin-tone I would describe as a medium-light shade, so when I see the photo on Temptalia.com where her hand looks fair-light, I know the polish will also appear lighter than it really is. And that mystical shimmer and sparkle is always harder to see when it isn't magnified to 3x the size of a nail. (Yes, she does have two photos at the end that are close to life-size. I don't see the shimmer in them, even at the brightest light setting on my monitor.)

I guess if you did keep it for love of the colour, you could always use a glitter or holo topper to enhance the polish. I think it would be quite stunning with Cult Nails' Hypnotize Me!


----------



## Parasoul

> I have Totally Tubular and No Whine Left--I love them! You could find other polishes similar to Totally Tubular, but KBShimmer pretty much always has a great formula. No Whine Left is more unique, I think. So yeah, you probably need them. But you might want to check online blog sales or storenvy.comÂ first (use PayPal so your purchase is protected, although I've never had a problem) for a better price.


 I've never really purchased much online. I've always had a deep fear of packages being lost or more importantly my credit card being stolen.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm always so tempted though. I could always just buy a prepaid card though, so I suppose there is no real reason not to do it. Especially not with polishes like those around. So much want!


> Oh, my goodness! @Parasoul , you haven't been on our indie thread? Here it is: https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/133689/indie-polish-lovers/1560#post_2282672. It's even worse for your wallet than this thread.


I think I've been in there once or twice. I never had anything to contribute aside from jealousy though so I just kept my mouth shut. :3 You're all so bad for my wallet. Ever since I joined these forums I've been buying more than I should. To think I only had a handful of bottles when I joined. Now I've been considering places to store them other than my backpack.


----------



## Jessismith

Pretty V-Day manis, ladies!



> I haven't been around much...still have the pestilence my horrid husband brought home and my nails are still a jacked up mess. Â Though they grew out quite a bit (biotin is da bomb,) right now they have 2 coats of hard gel on them because I haven't been taking care of them and I don't want them to break again. Â They're not filed properly and for real, look like hell. Â And I had so much fun with Secret Santa, I'm having a crashing let down here on the boards...I want SS back!! Anyway, I got my new Color Me MonthlyÂ :heart: Â love:heart: Â and the colour is so freakin' awesome, I did a quick VDay mani but I'll change it to a new one before the end of the week...we're going to Hartford with my daughter and her bf for VDay and staying at a b&amp;b and having a nice, expensive dinner at Capital Grille which is a personal fav restaurant of mine. This one is called 14. Â The accent finger is Opi Alpine snow with a top coat of a Hello Kitty sheer, pink sparkle (can't remember the name) and the pinky has a glitter coat, Â also a HK polish. Â





> Pink holographic polish.Â  Check.Â  Packed with glitters.Â  Check.Â  Has my name (despite the different spelling).Â  Check.Â  I think I am in love! I have been searching for that perfect pink holo to add to my stash.Â  It's almost a magenta but when in the right light looks perfectly hot pink.Â  This is Glam Polish in Crysta.Â  It's from a trio collection and is named after the character in Fern Gully.Â  It's jelly, sparkly, super pink.Â  I love it!Â  I love that it's got something different that makes it unique.Â  This is 2 coats with no top coat.Â  Polish is still tacky/wet in photos so it may dry down a little.Â
> 
> In full sun.
> 
> Indirect sunlight through window.
> 
> With a flash.





> valentine skittles





> I am so bummed out I had to remove my previous polish after less than an hour due to an unfortunate incident involving cats, boxes and stopping a fight.Â  Nobody was injured save for my manicure which was only dry to the touch and not salvageable.Â  I should have taken a photo of that.Â  It was too tragic though.Â  Fortunately for me as well the light colored cat I was trying to catch didn't end up with hot pink glittery fur. I ended up deciding on a pre Valentine's Day manicure featuring KBShimmer Falling for Hue (my new favorite crelly polish) and OPI My Current Crush.Â  Falling for Hue is packed with pink, fuschia and red glitters.Â  The fuschia/purple shade was a perfect match for My Current Crush.Â  Depending on the lighting it can appear purple or more of a pink tone.Â  I love this polish.Â  I am so glad I grabbed it when it was at Marshalls.Â  It was not there the next time I went.Â  I stamped Sinful Colors Snow Me White over the textured polish using Winstonia W102.Â  I sort of did the two accent fingers different than my normal ones in an homage to Chalkboard Nails.Â  I love the focus of the two nails in the middle that I have seen her do before.Â  My Current Crush is sparkly but I just couldn't capture that on camera.Â
> 
> 
> 
> With flash.


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - Acai Berri It's a bit deeper and more berry colored than I can get camera to show, really luscious.


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - Acai Berri

It's a bit deeper and more berry colored than I can get camera to show, really luscious.






Pretty! I knew it was a berry color right away so it's fine. Is it duochrome?


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a neat effect with the neon - looks great!
Thank you! &lt;3


----------



## NotTheMama

Another neutral for me mani, Julep something or other, one of a trio. Too lazy to go look, we have engagement pics tonight so I didn't want anything too out there.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Another neutral for me mani, Julep something or other, one of a trio. Too lazy to go look, we have engagement pics tonight so I didn't want anything too out there.
Very pretty!  But you should have worn your Mentality!!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

> Very pretty!Â  But you should have worn your Mentality!!!!


 I thought about it, but I am trying to go neutral for the pics. Don't know why cause we have Blackhawks jerseys, Hawaiian shirts and Buffett t-shirts. I guess my reasoning is I want the ring to be the focal point. I can post pics later if anybody wants to see them.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought about it, but I am trying to go neutral for the pics. Don't know why cause we have Blackhawks jerseys, Hawaiian shirts and Buffett t-shirts. I guess my reasoning is I want the ring to be the focal point. I can post pics later if anybody wants to see them.
It is a neutral.  Compared to other polish you own LOL.  I totally understand though.  I would love to see them!!  I am so excited for you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - Acai Berri

It's a bit deeper and more berry colored than I can get camera to show, really luscious.




Ooh, it has a very crelly look - Nice.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I thought about it, but I am trying to go neutral for the pics. Don't know why cause we have Blackhawks jerseys, Hawaiian shirts and Buffett t-shirts. I guess my reasoning is I want the ring to be the focal point. I can post pics later if anybody wants to see them.
Very excited for you and to see photos! That's great! Engagement photos are really nice to have.


----------



## Monika1

I think I'd be in big buying trouble if I spent more time on the Indie Polish Lovers forum! I peek in every once in a while, visit sites, and am mercifully deterred by shipping!


----------



## Monika1

OK, to catch up a bit here (my computer crashed a while back and I lost some photos), this is what I was wearing just before my current experiment:

Zoya Avery and Carey (grey):



       



I really liked it with my pale blue sweater.

I used these (London, Kiss My French - looks almost white in the photos below, Carey, Avery, Faded):





And added stripes:



       



I was inspired by a blogger (guess who - hint: Zoya Naturals) but ended up a little iffy on this one, liking pre-stripes more. Avery looks like silly putty on me!


----------



## Christa W

Another Valentine's inspired manicure.  I am really trying to practice lining up and perfecting my stamping.  I decided to use my favorite heart design using Bundle Monster plate 317 and stamping KB Shimmer Whole Lava Lovin' over Zoya Purity.  The other 2 nails are Whole Lava Lovin' as well.  My thumb is Purity with Hello Kitty from plate QA8 stamped as a decal using Wet n' Wild Black Creme and for the nose I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I also used a bow fimo to give it an added cute factor.  I was originally going to fill in the hearts as well but I liked it when I stamped it.  I wish it had a bit more holo to it.  You can't tell that's even what polish I used.





Top with flash, bottom without.  Since I made a decal there are a few air bubbles but it overal I loved the thumb.  My middle finger is just a touch too small for this particular stamp.  I am ordering more Hello Kitty plates soon.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 


Sooo cute. I love the combination and the bow is really perfect. The black line for the kitty is really nice and sharp. I wonder if you could do the hearts as decals too, and then use just a touch more Whole Lava Lovin' on the lines to make them more intense before applying the decal.


----------



## TammyH2144

> OK, to catch up a bit here (my computer crashed a while back and I lost some photos), this is what I was wearing just before my current experiment: Zoya Avery and Carey (grey):
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> I really liked it with my pale blue sweater. I used these (London, Kiss My French - looks almost white in the photos below, Carey, Avery, Faded):
> 
> And added stripes:
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> I was inspired by a blogger (guess who - hint: Zoya Naturals) but ended up a little iffy on this one, liking pre-stripes more. Avery looks like silly putty on me!


 Love this!!


----------



## TammyH2144

> Another Valentine's inspired manicure.Â  I am really trying to practice lining up and perfecting my stamping.Â  I decided to use my favorite heart design using Bundle Monster plate 317 and stamping KB Shimmer Whole Lava Lovin' over Zoya Purity.Â  The other 2 nails are Whole Lava Lovin' as well.Â  My thumb is Purity with Hello Kitty from plate QA8 stamped as a decal using Wet n' Wild Black Creme and for the nose I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.Â  I also used a bow fimo to give it an added cute factor.Â  I was originally going to fill in the hearts as well but I liked it when I stamped it.Â  I wish it had a bit more holo to it.Â  You can't tell that's even what polish I used.
> 
> Top with flash, bottom without.Â  Since I made a decal there are a few air bubbles but it overal I loved the thumb.Â  My middle finger is just a touch too small for this particular stamp.Â  I am ordering more Hello Kitty plates soon.


 How totally cool! I hope to get that good at stamping!


----------



## TammyH2144

I had some time this past weekend....





Finger Paints Gogh Red!, NYC Fuchsia Shock, Revlon Cafe Pink, OPI (dont have the name, but that's where I got the heart glitters) and Kiss white stripper.  I also used a Wet-N-Wild pink-glitter for my ring finger.  I really linked the thumb...  the colors just seemed to work.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TammyH2144


----------



## sldb

Glitter Guilty Love is Black and White over Julep Martha.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Glitter Guilty Love is Black and White over Julep Martha.
That has got to be the most adorable black and white glitter I have ever seen!


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

> Glitter Guilty Love is Black and White over Julep Martha.


 Ooh cute! I so need this *adds to list* Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## KinksCurlsLove

Forgive it's crappiness please. Took me three tries to do it last night. Life of a mom smh. Here is Liquid Sky Lacquer Dancing Flames. The name says it all. Some angles it's red, orange, magenta it's just so fn purrty. Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolo22

Essie Fiji, the NCLA from this months Popsugar and Glitter Guilty Love is Black and White.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Fiji, the NCLA from this months Popsugar and Glitter Guilty Love is Black and White.




I'm loving all these pink/red/heart nails!  This one works well.  I like the Guilty Glitter...  I may have to get myself one...  *sigh*  this place is bad for my pocketbook!


----------



## lissa1307

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another Valentine's inspired manicure.  I am really trying to practice lining up and perfecting my stamping.  I decided to use my favorite heart design using Bundle Monster plate 317 and stamping KB Shimmer Whole Lava Lovin' over Zoya Purity.  The other 2 nails are Whole Lava Lovin' as well.  My thumb is Purity with Hello Kitty from plate QA8 stamped as a decal using Wet n' Wild Black Creme and for the nose I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I also used a bow fimo to give it an added cute factor.  I was originally going to fill in the hearts as well but I liked it when I stamped it.  I wish it had a bit more holo to it.  You can't tell that's even what polish I used.





Top with flash, bottom without.  Since I made a decal there are a few air bubbles but it overal I loved the thumb.  My middle finger is just a touch too small for this particular stamp.  I am ordering more Hello Kitty plates soon.




AAAHHHH!!!! OOOOMMMMAAAAGGGAAAAAWWWDDD!!!!! love it!


----------



## lissa1307

im so excited...i finally bought black spotted after lusting it for months...it'll be here on the 19th...yays!


----------



## sleepykat

Ruby White Tips 'Math Sucks'. It's a sheer jelly, so this is a lot of coats. I love the blue sparkle. Next time I will layer it over an opaque color.


----------



## acostakk

Sally Hansen Sugar Cloud with some decals I found at the local art store. Cool in theory, total fail irl. Decals don't stick to textured polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

V-day mani:





NOPI Love Your Life


----------



## jesemiaud

Square Hue Times Square and NCLA Rodeo Drive Royalty. Ignore my terrible cuticles and where I missed on my clean up. ;D


----------



## madeupMegan

Happy Valentine's Day! This is my festive mani of butter London Rosie Lee!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Square Hue Times Square and NCLA Rodeo Drive Royalty. Ignore my terrible cuticles and where I missed on my clean up. ;D




I really like that design!  Perfect for today.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Happy Valentine's Day! This is my festive mani of butter London Rosie Lee!
I love the sparkles!  

I always wanted to try a butter London but I'm afraid the cap/top will always be messed up.  Does the square/rectangle cap pop off and then you have a "normal" brush?  Just wondering....


----------



## chelsealady

> I love the sparkles! Â  I always wanted to try a butter London but I'm afraid the cap/top will always be messed up. Â Does the square/rectangle cap pop off and then you have a "normal" brush? Â Just wondering....


 Yes the big square part pops off and you can line it back up.


----------



## KateR

Happy Valentine's day!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Deborah Lippmann "Good Girl Gone Bad" on the ring finger I topped it with DL's "Boom Boom Pow"
Nice combo!


----------



## dressupthedog

Not the best picture, but I only had a brief moment of sun. This is LynBDesigns Nightmare Revisited. I really love this one.


----------



## PhoebeMom

Essie's Smokin Hot


----------



## Christa W

Today for my actual Valentine's Day manicure I went for a non-traditional route.  I am not a fan of Valentine's Day.  I love the pinks, reds, candy and hearts all over but the day itself is not my favorite.  The polish I used is from Laquerlicious and it's called V-Day=D-Day.  She advertised it as the anti-Valentine's day polish for girls who get toasters and other less romantic gifts.  I usually get nothing.  While I am in a committed relationship with my boyfriend of 7 years and he's a great guy, he sucks at romance.  I am OK with this as that isn't how I rate our relationship.  I would rather have polish anyway!!  I definitely fit the theme with this polish.  Oh and not only was it only $6.00 (it's not longer avail unfortunately) but she donated $3.00 of it to a pitbull rescue. 

The polish is filled with every possible glitter I think they make.  Skulls, hearts, circles, hexes, you name it it's there and in a huge variety of colors from black and turquoise hearts to pink stars to lime green circles.  This polish is most jam packed glitter bomb I own.  I did turn the bottle upside down for about 30 min before using and I didn't have to do much fishing for the glitters.  If you don't put it upside down the glitter does sink a bit and you are left with the pink shimmer and smaller glitters.  I did find the dab method works best to get even coverage and I only used 1 coat with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I put it over China Glaze For Audrey to further myself from convention and it made for a really great color to allow you to see all the of glitter colors.  I put this over My Boyfriend Scales Walls in a test last week and I couldn't see the skulls at all because they blended.  I love the overall result.  I felt like being simple yet making a statement without stamping.  I plan on doing a ton of stamping in the next few weeks because I ordered a ton of new plates! 

Without further ado.. here is Laquerlicious V-Day=D-Day


----------



## sleepykat

Glam Polish Kerplunk



It photographs bluer than it is. It is a very pinkish sort of purple. I love it! My favorite part is that it has the tiniest of yellow glitters sprinkled throughout. I used three coats to even out my paint job, but you only need two. I used two coats of top coat to smooth out the glitter.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glam Polish Kerplunk



It photographs bluer than it is. It is a very pinkish sort of purple. I love it! My favorite part is that it has the tiniest of yellow glitters sprinkled throughout. I used three coats to even out my paint job, but you only need two. I used two coats of top coat to smooth out the glitter.
Yay!  Thank you for wearing this.  It looks awesome!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today for my actual Valentine's Day manicure I went for a non-traditional route.  I am not a fan of Valentine's Day.  I love the pinks, reds, candy and hearts all over but the day itself is not my favorite.  The polish I used is from Laquerlicious and it's called V-Day=D-Day.  She advertised it as the anti-Valentine's day polish for girls who get toasters and other less romantic gifts.  I usually get nothing.  While I am in a committed relationship with my boyfriend of 7 years and he's a great guy, he sucks at romance.  I am OK with this as that isn't how I rate our relationship.  I would rather have polish anyway!!  I definitely fit the theme with this polish.  Oh and not only was it only $6.00 (it's not longer avail unfortunately) but she donated $3.00 of it to a pitbull rescue. 

The polish is filled with every possible glitter I think they make.  Skulls, hearts, circles, hexes, you name it it's there and in a huge variety of colors from black and turquoise hearts to pink stars to lime green circles.  This polish is most jam packed glitter bomb I own.  I did turn the bottle upside down for about 30 min before using and I didn't have to do much fishing for the glitters.  If you don't put it upside down the glitter does sink a bit and you are left with the pink shimmer and smaller glitters.  I did find the dab method works best to get even coverage and I only used 1 coat with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I put it over China Glaze For Audrey to further myself from convention and it made for a really great color to allow you to see all the of glitter colors.  I put this over My Boyfriend Scales Walls in a test last week and I couldn't see the skulls at all because they blended.  I love the overall result.  I felt like being simple yet making a statement without stamping.  I plan on doing a ton of stamping in the next few weeks because I ordered a ton of new plates! 

Without further ado.. here is Laquerlicious V-Day=D-Day








Awesome sauce!


----------



## sleepykat

> Glam Polish Kerplunk
> 
> It photographs bluer than it is. It is a very pinkish sort of purple. I love it! My favorite part is that it has the tiniest of yellow glitters sprinkled throughout. I used three coats to even out my paint job, but you only need two. I used two coats of top coat to smooth out the glitter.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!Â  Thank you for wearing this.Â  It looks awesome!
Click to expand...

 You're welcome! I saw in the other thread that you ordered it. I think you will like it. It is very cheerful and Kerplunk-ish. I suggest medium coats and a thick top coat.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love this!!
Thank-you so much Tammy!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glam Polish Kerplunk



It photographs bluer than it is. It is a very pinkish sort of purple. I love it! My favorite part is that it has the tiniest of yellow glitters sprinkled throughout. I used three coats to even out my paint job, but you only need two. I used two coats of top coat to smooth out the glitter.
What fun! The purple-pink-blue combo is lovely, and adding the yellow gives it a way to inspire all sorts of glitter-based nail art.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had some time this past weekend....





Finger Paints Gogh Red!, NYC Fuchsia Shock, Revlon Cafe Pink, OPI (dont have the name, but that's where I got the heart glitters) and Kiss white stripper.  I also used a Wet-N-Wild pink-glitter for my ring finger.  I really linked the thumb...  the colors just seemed to work.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TammyH2144
It's such a great combination! I really like the thumb too - I tried this a while ago with some pinks and they just didn't work, so it's a great thing to find a set that does work!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Glitter Guilty Love is Black and White over Julep Martha.
Ooh, the black hearts are super pretty on the light pink!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Forgive it's crappiness please. Took me three tries to do it last night. Life of a mom smh. Here is Liquid Sky Lacquer Dancing Flames. The name says it all. Some angles it's red, orange, magenta it's just so fn purrty.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk
Thanks for posting it! It's beautiful.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Fiji, the NCLA from this months Popsugar and Glitter Guilty Love is Black and White.



Oh it has white hearts too? So great - it looks fantastic on the berry as well.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ruby White Tips 'Math Sucks'. It's a sheer jelly, so this is a lot of coats. I love the blue sparkle. Next time I will layer it over an opaque color.




So agreed! The blue in there is fantastic! I think it's really nice to try a polish 'pure' at least once, as there are amazing results like this sometimes.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen Sugar Cloud with some decals I found at the local art store. Cool in theory, total fail irl. Decals don't stick to textured polish







Crazy glue? So long as it attached only to the polish, you could get the whole thing off when it was time... I see why you combined these; the textures are perfect!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  V-day mani:





NOPI Love Your Life
Valentine's is fun - we get to see all these amazing heart/love-themed/pink/red/glittery polishes!


----------



## Monika1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Square Hue Times Square and NCLA Rodeo Drive Royalty. Ignore my terrible cuticles and where I missed on my clean up. ;D




Square Hue has done so many beautiful things I feel like I'm almost too late to join - I can't imagine what will come next!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Happy Valentine's Day! This is my festive mani of butter London Rosie Lee!
Very sweet, and perfect for many seasons!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Happy Valentine's day!
Beautiful stamping combinations!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Not the best picture, but I only had a brief moment of sun. This is LynBDesigns Nightmare Revisited. I really love this one.
Lovely! I'm excited about some holos on the way to me, but I have nothing with a sweet bright pink like that.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today for my actual Valentine's Day manicure I went for a non-traditional route.  I am not a fan of Valentine's Day.  I love the pinks, reds, candy and hearts all over but the day itself is not my favorite.  The polish I used is from Laquerlicious and it's called V-Day=D-Day.  She advertised it as the anti-Valentine's day polish for girls who get toasters and other less romantic gifts.  I usually get nothing.  While I am in a committed relationship with my boyfriend of 7 years and he's a great guy, he sucks at romance.  I am OK with this as that isn't how I rate our relationship.  I would rather have polish anyway!!  I definitely fit the theme with this polish.  Oh and not only was it only $6.00 (it's not longer avail unfortunately) but she donated $3.00 of it to a pitbull rescue. 

The polish is filled with every possible glitter I think they make.  Skulls, hearts, circles, hexes, you name it it's there and in a huge variety of colors from black and turquoise hearts to pink stars to lime green circles.  This polish is most jam packed glitter bomb I own.  I did turn the bottle upside down for about 30 min before using and I didn't have to do much fishing for the glitters.  If you don't put it upside down the glitter does sink a bit and you are left with the pink shimmer and smaller glitters.  I did find the dab method works best to get even coverage and I only used 1 coat with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I put it over China Glaze For Audrey to further myself from convention and it made for a really great color to allow you to see all the of glitter colors.  I put this over My Boyfriend Scales Walls in a test last week and I couldn't see the skulls at all because they blended.  I love the overall result.  I felt like being simple yet making a statement without stamping.  I plan on doing a ton of stamping in the next few weeks because I ordered a ton of new plates! 

Without further ado.. here is Laquerlicious V-Day=D-Day








It's a fantastic combination with the blue. I understand your feelings about V-day, but I'm actually the one who absolutely fails at the romantic gifts in our relationship. I feel like a heel sometimes, but I just have a partner who gets things when he wants them and I'm a disaster and managing to go out and shop, and on top of that am often at a loss on what to get for him. I try to express my love with other gestures, but I know those gifts are also appreciated and wish I could do better!


----------



## Monika1

I got Zoya Posh recently, so I'm wearing it matte with a little stamping. I'm really happy with its deep intense cool red tone.


----------



## Parasoul

I hope everyone had a lovely Valentine's and Galentine's day. http://nbctv.tumblr.com/post/43010546569/happy-galentines-day


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Zoya Posh recently, so I'm wearing it matte with a little stamping. I'm really happy with its deep intense cool red tone.





I'll have to keep an eye out for this one in blog sales (when I'm spending again). I have the green and the purple. I think they are all gorgeous.


----------



## Parasoul

> I got Zoya Posh recently, so I'm wearing it matte with a little stamping. I'm really happy with its deep intense cool red tone.


What a beautiful red!! Great job they look wonderful.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glam Polish Kerplunk



It photographs bluer than it is. It is a very pinkish sort of purple. I love it! My favorite part is that it has the tiniest of yellow glitters sprinkled throughout. I used three coats to even out my paint job, but you only need two. I used two coats of top coat to smooth out the glitter.
What fun! The purple-pink-blue combo is lovely, and adding the yellow gives it a way to inspire all sorts of glitter-based nail art.

Thanks! It was an easy polish to work with, too. I really wish I could have captured the color accurately. Perhaps if I charged my camera instead of just using my phone...

Haha, look at the background of the photo: You can see that I was reading nail blogs while painting my nails. Pretty standard.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ruby White Tips 'Math Sucks'. It's a sheer jelly, so this is a lot of coats. I love the blue sparkle. Next time I will layer it over an opaque color.




So agreed! The blue in there is fantastic! I think it's really nice to try a polish 'pure' at least once, as there are amazing results like this sometimes.

If you see this polish for sale online, I do recommend it, although layered would be better. But yes, I usually try polishes without 'undies' first, unless they are obviously just toppers. I'm thinking this one might be good for a jelly sandwich, but you would have to select the glitter carefully otherwise you would lose the blue. (If you can't see the blue sparkle, anyone, double click on it to enlarge the photo.) She has so many cute polishes in her Etsy shop! The one I really want is called Santa Barf, haha. And I see she now does a mystery bag which includes a polish that she designs for you based on your favorite color and she'll put your name on it if you want, another polish or two and some other surprise items. I've never ordered directly, though. I got mine through a de-stashing sale on storenvy.com.


----------



## Parasoul

> Glam Polish Kerplunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It photographs bluer than it is. It is a very pinkish sort of purple. I love it! My favorite part is that it has the tiniest of yellow glitters sprinkled throughout. I used three coats to even out my paint job, but you only need two. I used two coats of top coat to smooth out the glitter.


What an awesome purple!! How many layers did you use in all? I don't think I've ever gone over 4 (Base, color, top.). I really should use the glitters I have. I keep buying them but never get around to actually using them. :/


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today for my actual Valentine's Day manicure I went for a non-traditional route.  I am not a fan of Valentine's Day.  I love the pinks, reds, candy and hearts all over but the day itself is not my favorite.  The polish I used is from Laquerlicious and it's called V-Day=D-Day.  She advertised it as the anti-Valentine's day polish for girls who get toasters and other less romantic gifts.  I usually get nothing.  While I am in a committed relationship with my boyfriend of 7 years and he's a great guy, he sucks at romance.  I am OK with this as that isn't how I rate our relationship.  I would rather have polish anyway!!  I definitely fit the theme with this polish.  Oh and not only was it only $6.00 (it's not longer avail unfortunately) but she donated $3.00 of it to a pitbull rescue. 

The polish is filled with every possible glitter I think they make.  Skulls, hearts, circles, hexes, you name it it's there and in a huge variety of colors from black and turquoise hearts to pink stars to lime green circles.  This polish is most jam packed glitter bomb I own.  I did turn the bottle upside down for about 30 min before using and I didn't have to do much fishing for the glitters.  If you don't put it upside down the glitter does sink a bit and you are left with the pink shimmer and smaller glitters.  I did find the dab method works best to get even coverage and I only used 1 coat with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I put it over China Glaze For Audrey to further myself from convention and it made for a really great color to allow you to see all the of glitter colors.  I put this over My Boyfriend Scales Walls in a test last week and I couldn't see the skulls at all because they blended.  I love the overall result.  I felt like being simple yet making a statement without stamping.  I plan on doing a ton of stamping in the next few weeks because I ordered a ton of new plates! 

Without further ado.. here is Laquerlicious V-Day=D-Day








It's a fantastic combination with the blue. I understand your feelings about V-day, but I'm actually the one who absolutely fails at the romantic gifts in our relationship. I feel like a heel sometimes, but I just have a partner who gets things when he wants them and I'm a disaster and managing to go out and shop, and on top of that am often at a loss on what to get for him. I try to express my love with other gestures, but I know those gifts are also appreciated and wish I could do better!

I'm with you. I went in to get my ring cleaned today and the lady asked if I was doing anything for Valentine's and when I said no, she was like "Aw, he should be in here with you". I said, "No, I'm seriously spoiled--he's romantic the entire year. I don't do Valentine's Day or need it." She admitted she was jealous. 

He thinks of the the best, most romantic things to do and say and give. I stink at it. I'm thoughtful about little things like food treats or hand lotions that he likes, but not anniversary presents. When we were poor, he would save part of his lunch money all year to buy a good anniversary gift. For our one-year dating anniversary, he took me to New York to see Phantom of the Opera on Broadway, which was my dream since I was a little girl. For our tenth wedding anniversary, he took me to a restaurant in a lighthouse overlooking the ocean and had the band play an instrumental version of our song while he pulled out a sapphire and diamond necklace (to match my ring) he was hiding, presented in an engraved silver heart-shaped jewelry box, engraved with Happy Anniversary and lyrics from our song. I bought him a remote-controlled helicopter. A big expensive one that he had been dying for, but still...

Funny, but as much as I love and appreciate the romantic stuff, I'm also the type of girl who would be totally thrilled with an appliance. I love practical gifts. My husband laughed at how excited I was when he bought the potato masher...it wasn't a gift in his eyes, just a household thing that I would use. Before hubby was in the picture, a boyfriend bought me a contoured neck pillow because my neck was hurting. Again, he didn't even think of it as a gift, but I thought it was super sweet. I had that pillow longer than I had that boyfriend. He was also good with the romantic stuff. I was living in Minnesota at the time; he bought me ice skates and taught me how to skate on a moonlit night on a frozen pond. 

I chipped this Glam Polish Kerplunk already--time for a polish change!


----------



## Parasoul

> I'm with you. I went in to get my ring cleaned today and the lady asked if I was doing anything for Valentine's and when I said no, she was like "Aw, he should be in here with you". I said, "No, I'm seriously spoiled--he's romantic the entire year. I don't doÂ Valentine's Day or need it." She admitted she was jealous.Â  He thinks of the the best, most romantic things to do and say and give. I stink at it. I'm thoughtful about little things like food treats or hand lotions that he likes, but not anniversary presents. When we were poor, he would save part of his lunch money all year to buy a good anniversary gift.Â For our one-year dating anniversary, he took me to New York to see Phantom of the Opera on Broadway, which was my dream since I was a little girl.Â For our tenth wedding anniversary, he took me to a restaurant in a lighthouse overlooking the ocean and had the band play an instrumental version of our song while he pulled out a sapphire and diamond necklace (to match my ring) he was hiding, presented in an engraved silver heart-shaped jewelry box, engraved with Happy Anniversary and lyrics from our song. I bought him a remote-controlled helicopter. A big expensive one that he had been dying for, but still... Funny, but as much as I love and appreciate the romantic stuff, I'm also the type of girl who would be totally thrilled with an appliance. I love practical gifts. My husband laughed at how excited I was when he bought the potato masher...it wasn't a gift in his eyes, just a household thing that I would use. Before hubby was in the picture, a boyfriend bought me a contoured neck pillow because my neck was hurting. Again, he didn't even think of it as a gift, but I thought it was super sweet. I had that pillow longer than I had that boyfriend. He was also good with the romantic stuff. I was living in Minnesota at the time; he bought me ice skates and taught me how to skate on a moonlit night on a frozen pond.Â  I chipped this Glam Polish Kerplunk already--time for a polish change!


Your guy puts me to complete and utter shame. I seriously feel ashamed of myself right now.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glam Polish Kerplunk



It photographs bluer than it is. It is a very pinkish sort of purple. I love it! My favorite part is that it has the tiniest of yellow glitters sprinkled throughout. I used three coats to even out my paint job, but you only need two. I used two coats of top coat to smooth out the glitter.
What an awesome purple!!

How many layers did you use in all? I don't think I've ever gone over 4 (Base, color, top.).

I really should use the glitters I have. I keep buying them but never get around to actually using them. :/ Thanks! I used one layer of base coat, three thin layers of Kerplunk, one layer of Gelous, and one layer of Poshe. So...six. But I didn't have to wait in between any of the layers, so it didn't take much longer than usual. 

Sometimes I neglect my glitter toppers because I have so much fun with polishes like Kerplunk where the glitter is already mixed in with the color. I should use them more, too. I love them when I do. I did the cutest glitter accent nails for my grandma the other day. She's so cute; she's 83 and dark vampy purples with some bling are her favorite. I'm very proud of that, because she used to only wear pink and red before I introduced her to all the options. Anyway, I painted her nails with ThePolishBar Dark Romance, and then she wanted accent nails on her thumbs so I put the blinged out ThePolishBar Ultraviolet. Not to forget the toes, I did her pedicure with Colors by Llarowe Dirty Diana. Most holographic grandma in her city, I'll bet. Dumb, I forgot to take photos to share with you all.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm with you. I went in to get my ring cleaned today and the lady asked if I was doing anything for Valentine's and when I said no, she was like "Aw, he should be in here with you". I said, "No, I'm seriously spoiled--he's romantic the entire year. I don't do Valentine's Day or need it." She admitted she was jealous. 

He thinks of the the best, most romantic things to do and say and give. I stink at it. I'm thoughtful about little things like food treats or hand lotions that he likes, but not anniversary presents. When we were poor, he would save part of his lunch money all year to buy a good anniversary gift. For our one-year dating anniversary, he took me to New York to see Phantom of the Opera on Broadway, which was my dream since I was a little girl. For our tenth wedding anniversary, he took me to a restaurant in a lighthouse overlooking the ocean and had the band play an instrumental version of our song while he pulled out a sapphire and diamond necklace (to match my ring) he was hiding, presented in an engraved silver heart-shaped jewelry box, engraved with Happy Anniversary and lyrics from our song. I bought him a remote-controlled helicopter. A big expensive one that he had been dying for, but still...

Funny, but as much as I love and appreciate the romantic stuff, I'm also the type of girl who would be totally thrilled with an appliance. I love practical gifts. My husband laughed at how excited I was when he bought the potato masher...it wasn't a gift in his eyes, just a household thing that I would use. Before hubby was in the picture, a boyfriend bought me a contoured neck pillow because my neck was hurting. Again, he didn't even think of it as a gift, but I thought it was super sweet. I had that pillow longer than I had that boyfriend. He was also good with the romantic stuff. I was living in Minnesota at the time; he bought me ice skates and taught me how to skate on a moonlit night on a frozen pond. 

I chipped this Glam Polish Kerplunk already--time for a polish change!
Your guy puts me to complete and utter shame. I seriously feel ashamed of myself right now. Well, you are welcome to steal any of his ideas. He is a rare gem. But he would never wear nail polish or read my favorite forums...so you've got something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He did, however, say "Sure, baby" when I jokingly asked him in December if I could have $72 to spend on a Zoya promo, even though I already had like 400 or more nail polishes. He wasn't joking, though, so I bought it. 

And he obviously puts me to shame, too. If it makes you feel any better: He is late for everything, snores like a bear, has such a soft voice that you can hardly hear him half the time, falls asleep after about an hour when we go to my family's houses, thinks that you already know the answers to questions you ask, and often sounds like he's accusing you of something when he asks you a question. Sorry, that's all I've got. He seriously is fabulous about everything but the foregoing. He cooks, cleans, and does laundry better than I do.

What nail polish should I wear now? I've been on an indie kick, so I'm thinking maybe I should show some love to my mainstream polishes.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


What a beautiful red!! Great job they look wonderful.
Thank-you very much!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'll have to keep an eye out for this one in blog sales (when I'm spending again). I have the green and the purple. I think they are all gorgeous.
I have them too, but have yet to try them! I hope I love them both as much as I do this red.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! It was an easy polish to work with, too. I really wish I could have captured the color accurately. Perhaps if I charged my camera instead of just using my phone...

Haha, look at the background of the photo: You can see that I was reading nail blogs while painting my nails. Pretty standard. 
Tee, hee, didn't notice that at first. So true about the blogs; me too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, you are welcome to steal any of his ideas. He is a rare gem. But he would never wear nail polish or read my favorite forums...so you've got something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He did, however, say "Sure, baby" when I jokingly asked him in December if I could have $72 to spend on a Zoya promo, even though I already had like 400 or more nail polishes. He wasn't joking, though, so I bought it. 

And he obviously puts me to shame, too. If it makes you feel any better: He is late for everything, snores like a bear, has such a soft voice that you can hardly hear him half the time, falls asleep after about an hour when we go to my family's houses, thinks that you already know the answers to questions you ask, and often sounds like he's accusing you of something when he asks you a question. Sorry, that's all I've got. He seriously is fabulous about everything but the foregoing. He cooks, cleans, and does laundry better than I do.

What nail polish should I wear now? I've been on an indie kick, so I'm thinking maybe I should show some love to my mainstream polishes. 
Well I don't know what you have, but I've been on this - questioning of what holos are worth getting and whether anything from A England is worth getting - internal dialogue. So any polishes that would help with that would be awesome to see, from my perspective! I don't know if that means more indies or back to your mainstream. I just don't spend that much time under bright light or in the sun, so I see colours in mainly shade, and know a lot of holos are really hyped up with photos under super lights. And A Englands aren't super linear either, but I know that a lot of people are wild about Dragon. The photos look beautiful, but I don't know whether what I would usually see would be a blah almost black green or a holo shimmer green that I'd love. Many speak of super application - are they miles easier and better to apply than Zoya or Cult Nails or ...? What is your favourite polish? Your favourite holo? The best of all brand in your mind? I know these are super hard questions for someone with 400 polishes they likely adore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or I'd love to see a mainstream you really love! Or... well, I'm always excited to see polishes here!


----------



## Parasoul

> Well, you are welcome to steal any of his ideas. He is a rare gem. But he would never wear nail polish or read my favorite forums...so you've got something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He did, however, say "Sure, baby" when I jokingly asked him in December if I could have $72 to spend on a Zoya promo, even though I already had like 400 or more nail polishes. He wasn't joking, though, so I bought it.Â  And he obviously puts me to shame, too. If it makes you feel any better: He is late for everything, snores like a bear, has such a soft voice that you can hardly hear him half the time, falls asleep after about an hour when we go to my family's houses, thinks that you already know the answers to questions you ask,Â and oftenÂ sounds like he's accusing you of something when he asks you a question. Sorry, that's all I've got. He seriously is fabulous about everything but the foregoing. He cooks, cleans, and does laundry better than I do. What nail polish should I wear now? I've been on an indie kick, so I'm thinking maybe I should show some love to my mainstream polishes.Â


Pick a mainstream color and make it matte! (Pink because I've always wanted to see pink in matte.) Please? For me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm not half bad at romantic stuff but it doesn't necessarily come naturally to me. Today I waited for my girlfriend at her job before she went to work and gave her heart shaped sandwiches that I made myself (She never packs lunch.). I returned to her job four hours later and delivered flowers (Because why send some random guy?). After she was done with work we went to dinner where I gave her this




It wasn't too expensive but I don't believe valentines day should be about that. I do a fair share of what you said your guy does in his "cons" section too! Haha. I guess I'm not too bad. I do love her with all my heart.


----------



## Jill1228

Color is What's A Little Rain Forest? Liquid Sand from the new OPI Brazil line


----------



## jesemiaud

> I hope everyone had a lovely Valentine's and Galentine's day. http://nbctv.tumblr.com/post/43010546569/happy-galentines-day


 Galentine's Day...love it! We don't celebrate Valentines Day since our anniversary is on the 20th. We just lump them together. We are neither one very romantic, lol.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Color is What's A Little Rain Forest? Liquid Sand from the new OPI Brazil line


 Oooh, I like this...I may have to check this collection out.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well I don't know what you have, but I've been on this - questioning of what holos are worth getting and whether anything from A England is worth getting - internal dialogue. So any polishes that would help with that would be awesome to see, from my perspective! I don't know if that means more indies or back to your mainstream. I just don't spend that much time under bright light or in the sun, so I see colours in mainly shade, and know a lot of holos are really hyped up with photos under super lights. And A Englands aren't super linear either, but I know that a lot of people are wild about Dragon. The photos look beautiful, but I don't know whether what I would usually see would be a blah almost black green or a holo shimmer green that I'd love. Many speak of super application - are they miles easier and better to apply than Zoya or Cult Nails or ...? What is your favourite polish? Your favourite holo? The best of all brand in your mind? I know these are super hard questions for someone with 400 polishes they likely adore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or I'd love to see a mainstream you really love! Or... well, I'm always excited to see polishes here!
Both the A England polishes I have (Dragon and Sleeping Palace) are amazing formula wise.  I did my last mani with one coat of Dragon.  It's super pretty even without the sun/direct light.  It's got some gold undertone with the holo that any little light catches and make it come alive.  I had no pooling, no steaking, and dried quickly with no topcoat.  Next A England sale I see I am grabbing more.  I love this brand.  I hope this helps.

Photo taken with only one lamp next to desk and a dim overhead lamp at night.





Here is the bottle shot I took in a room with only some natural light in it.





Here is one in my terribly dim lit office.  You can still see the multitude of color in it.


----------



## jesemiaud

Ruby Wing Kitten Heels topped with Sephora X Over the Moon. My kitten heels did not change color in the sun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went outside before I topped it and no dice. Still a fun color though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Death to Cupid - from my Anti VDay party last night



Zoya Raven + a red glitter from Wet n Wild Color Icon


----------



## MissTrix

Colors by Llarowe - Orchids Are Better Than Roses Any Day (or OABTRAD, for short)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Colors by Llarowe - Orchids Are Better Than Roses Any Day (or OABTRAD, for short) 




Love it!  Tried to buy it at restock but missed out.  It's so perfect!!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Colors by Llarowe - Orchids Are Better Than Roses Any Day (or OABTRAD, for short) 




Love it!  Tried to buy it at restock but missed out.  It's so perfect!!


It really is! I hope you can get your hands on it at the next restock. It is a must-have color! I also HIGHLY recommend getting Hellcat if you haven't already. It is, for real, one of the most gorgeous polishes I've ever seen.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Colors by Llarowe - Orchids Are Better Than Roses Any Day (or OABTRAD, for short) 




Love it!  Tried to buy it at restock but missed out.  It's so perfect!!


It really is! I hope you can get your hands on it at the next restock. It is a must-have color! I also HIGHLY recommend getting Hellcat if you haven't already. It is, for real, one of the most gorgeous polishes I've ever seen. 

Wow, that looks fab! I agree with the sentiment, too, as I much prefer orchids over roses.

I saw Hellcat on a blog the other day, it's gorgeous. I won't usually brave restocks, but I did for my most wanted Colors by Llarowe--Dirty Diana, Good Golly Miss Molly, Burnt Sugar, and Let's Tango Baby. Totally worth it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Death to Cupid - from my Anti VDay party last night





Zoya Raven + a red glitter from Wet n Wild Color Icon
Cool! It makes me think of a dying star...in a good way, if that makes any sense.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, you are welcome to steal any of his ideas. He is a rare gem. But he would never wear nail polish or read my favorite forums...so you've got something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He did, however, say "Sure, baby" when I jokingly asked him in December if I could have $72 to spend on a Zoya promo, even though I already had like 400 or more nail polishes. He wasn't joking, though, so I bought it. 

And he obviously puts me to shame, too. If it makes you feel any better: He is late for everything, snores like a bear, has such a soft voice that you can hardly hear him half the time, falls asleep after about an hour when we go to my family's houses, thinks that you already know the answers to questions you ask, and often sounds like he's accusing you of something when he asks you a question. Sorry, that's all I've got. He seriously is fabulous about everything but the foregoing. He cooks, cleans, and does laundry better than I do.

What nail polish should I wear now? I've been on an indie kick, so I'm thinking maybe I should show some love to my mainstream polishes. 
Well I don't know what you have, but I've been on this - questioning of what holos are worth getting and whether anything from A England is worth getting - internal dialogue. So any polishes that would help with that would be awesome to see, from my perspective! I don't know if that means more indies or back to your mainstream. I just don't spend that much time under bright light or in the sun, so I see colours in mainly shade, and know a lot of holos are really hyped up with photos under super lights. And A Englands aren't super linear either, but I know that a lot of people are wild about Dragon. The photos look beautiful, but I don't know whether what I would usually see would be a blah almost black green or a holo shimmer green that I'd love. Many speak of super application - are they miles easier and better to apply than Zoya or Cult Nails or ...? What is your favourite polish? Your favourite holo? The best of all brand in your mind? I know these are super hard questions for someone with 400 polishes they likely adore.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or I'd love to see a mainstream you really love! Or... well, I'm always excited to see polishes here!

Well, I'm going to do a matte pink mainstream first, per the request of @Parasoul, because I saw his message first.

Okay, well...I am sure that I have more than 400 now, but scared to count. A England polishes are gorgeous in any light. They are not the strongest holos, so their beauty comes from depth of color and smooth application. I categorize them as indie. Dragon is not dark enough to ever look black in my opinion. While its scattered holo is pretty, the green is nice enough that I would still like it even without the sparkle. The smooth application is consistent more than anything else--I've never read a review of an A England that was difficult to apply, whereas it does happen with Zoya or Cult Nails sometimes.

My favorite polish? That's the hardest question. For a crelly: Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings. For a crÃ¨me: Zoya Bevin. For a holo, still to be determined. I've been buying them like crazy for the last few months, but I haven't worn many of them. So far, I would have to say Colors by Llarowe Dirty Diana for a linear holo. I didn't wear it myself yet, but I put it on my grandma. For a crelly holo: Zoya Blaze and Zoya Dream are tied. For a thermal: Dance Legend Termo Shine (with glitter) No. 182. For work appropriate: Essie Eternal Optimist.

For textured: any of the Zoya Pixie Dusts.

I recommend trying Color Club holos first from their Halo Hues collection, as the holo is really strong, all the reviews are good, and the price is totally affordable. Llarowe.com usually has them for $8.00 each. Eternal Beauty and Miss Bliss are the only ones I know of that go out of stock (they are worth it, though, and restocks for them aren't difficult at all).

Zoya is my favorite mainstream brand. I can't pick a favorite indie brand at the moment, too many. But KBShimmer, Emily de Molly, Literary Lacquers, and Darling Diva are definitely high on my list.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I'm going to do a matte pink mainstream first, per the request of @Parasoul, because I saw his message first.
I love it.  Sometimes I ask my boyfriend for suggestions when I can't decide what to wear.  He usually picks red or magnetic gold.  Or I have him enter in the number of polishes I have in a random number generator and tell me which one to put on.  (although I never actually wear that one).  I can't wait to see which one you pick!!!


----------



## Elena K

According to the label at the nail salon this is Innocent by Essie, but I don't think it is... in any case, love this color


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Color is What's A Little Rain Forest? Liquid Sand from the new OPI Brazil line
Wow! That is just phenomenal on you!


----------



## MissTrix

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elena K* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to the label at the nail salon this is Innocent by Essie, but I don't think it is... in any case, love this color



Looks more like Intimate to me.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I'm going to do a matte pink mainstream first, per the request of @Parasoul, because I saw his message first.

Okay, well...I am sure that I have more than 400 now, but scared to count. A England polishes are gorgeous in any light. They are not the strongest holos, so their beauty comes from depth of color and smooth application. I categorize them as indie. Dragon is not dark enough to ever look black in my opinion. While its scattered holo is pretty, the green is nice enough that I would still like it even without the sparkle. The smooth application is consistent more than anything else--I've never read a review of an A England that was difficult to apply, whereas it does happen with Zoya or Cult Nails sometimes.

My favorite polish? That's the hardest question. For a crelly: Emily de Molly Regal Beginnings. For a crÃ¨me: Zoya Bevin. For a holo, still to be determined. I've been buying them like crazy for the last few months, but I haven't worn many of them. So far, I would have to say Colors by Llarowe Dirty Diana for a linear holo. I didn't wear it myself yet, but I put it on my grandma. For a crelly holo: Zoya Blaze and Zoya Dream are tied. For a thermal: Dance Legend Termo Shine (with glitter) No. 182. For work appropriate: Essie Eternal Optimist.

For textured: any of the Zoya Pixie Dusts.

I recommend trying Color Club holos first from their Halo Hues collection, as the holo is really strong, all the reviews are good, and the price is totally affordable. Llarowe.com usually has them for $8.00 each. Eternal Beauty and Miss Bliss are the only ones I know of that go out of stock (they are worth it, though, and restocks for them aren't difficult at all).

Zoya is my favorite mainstream brand. I can't pick a favorite indie brand at the moment, too many. But KBShimmer, Emily de Molly, Literary Lacquers, and Darling Diva are definitely high on my list.
Thanks so much! This note is super helpful, as is the dimmer light swatch of Dragon from Christa. I've not really delved into the world of indies so there are so many to look at and choose from it's crazy. That's why I've been waffling so much on A England. So many choices!


----------



## sophasita

I have hot pink acrylic nails atm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> What nail polish should I wear now? I've been on an indie kick, so I'm thinking maybe I should show some love to my mainstream polishes.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Pick a mainstream color and make it matte! (Pink because I've always wanted to see pink in matte.) Please? For me?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
Click to expand...

 One coat Orly Bonder base coat, four coats China Glaze Good Witch?, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl to dry everything quickly, and one coat Butter London Matte Finish Top Coat. I took photos in all different lights. It's definitely pink, but leans peachy in certain lighting. The base is the pearly pink shimmer you expect a grandma to wear and I would not buy, but then it has tiny pink glitter in it so I was hooked.


----------



## sleepykat

> Okay, well...I am sure that I have more than 400 now, but scared to count. A England polishes are gorgeous in any light. They are not the strongest holos, so their beauty comes from depth of color and smooth application. I categorize them as indie. Dragon is not dark enough to ever look black in my opinion. While its scattered holo is pretty, the green is nice enough that I would still like it even without the sparkle. The smooth application is consistent more than anything else--I've never read a review of an A England that was difficult to apply, whereas it does happen with Zoya or Cult Nails sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! This note is super helpful, as is the dimmer light swatch of Dragon from Christa. I've not really delved into the world of indies so there are so many to look at and choose from it's crazy. That's why I've been waffling so much on A England. So many choices!
Click to expand...

 Any time. To make sure whether or not you want any particular A England shades, I recommend looking up the swatches and reviews of them on the blog Pointless Cafe. You get a really good idea of them there. Personally, I recommend: Dragon, Lady of the Lake, Rose Bower, Briar Rose, Tristam, Sleeping Palace, Saint George, and Briarwood. I have those. I also want Order of the Garter and Her Rose Adagio.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ruby Wing Kitten Heels topped with Sephora X Over the Moon. My kitten heels did not change color in the sun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went outside before I topped it and no dice. Still a fun color though.




Very cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Death to Cupid - from my Anti VDay party last night





Zoya Raven + a red glitter from Wet n Wild Color Icon
Your nails look great with this long French style.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Colors by Llarowe - Orchids Are Better Than Roses Any Day (or OABTRAD, for short) 




This, and orchids - both beautiful! I have to remember to feed and water, and re-pot a few, of mine.


----------



## linxqin

I'm wearing zoya baby pink from feb glam bag ipsy


----------



## NotTheMama

I am wearing Mentality Jeanette. The polish has my name...and it's even spelled correctly!! This isn't my usual polish color choice, but I couldn't pass up a polish with my name on it!! I am trying to also stick with the lighter colors right to minimize the chance of staining. The wedding is 20 days away and I don't want to risk my darker colors right now.


----------



## Parasoul

> One coat Orly Bonder base coat, four coats China Glaze Good Witch?, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl to dry everything quickly, and one coat Butter London Matte Finish Top Coat. I took photos in all different lights. It's definitely pink, but leans peachy in certain lighting. The base is the pearly pink shimmer you expect a grandma to wear and I would not buy, but then it has tiny pink glitter in it so I was hooked.


Who doesn't love peaches anyway? I think it turned out beautifully. It's always awesome when you can get more than one appearance out of a mani. :3 I'd let you pick something for me but my colors are limited. Haha.


----------



## madeupMegan

A break from pink! This is Julep Amy and Marion, definitely some of my favourite Julep polish!


----------



## sleepykat

> One coat Orly Bonder base coat, four coats China Glaze Good Witch?, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl to dry everything quickly, and one coat Butter London Matte Finish Top Coat. I took photos in all different lights. It's definitely pink, but leans peachy in certain lighting. The base is the pearly pink shimmer you expect a grandma to wear and I would not buy, but then it has tiny pink glitter in it so I was hooked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who doesn't love peaches anyway? I think it turned out beautifully. It's always awesome when you can get more than one appearance out of a mani. :3 I'd let you pick something for me but my colors are limited. Haha.
Click to expand...

 Thanks! This was fun, but not quite me. So I added two coats of the topper Orly Cupcakes and Unicorns and one coat Poshe top coat to make it smooth:


----------



## acostakk

LA Girl 3D Effect in Teal Dimension. I may have to take another picture tomorrow in sunlight. Our yellow-toned lighting is making this photograph more emerald than it really is. It's a true, gorgeous, sparkly teal


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am wearing Mentality Jeanette. The polish has my name...and it's even spelled correctly!! This isn't my usual polish color choice, but I couldn't pass up a polish with my name on it!!

I am trying to also stick with the lighter colors right to minimize the chance of staining. The wedding is 20 days away and I don't want to risk my darker colors right now.




That's amazing .To have a lovely peach polish with your name, exactly, is great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LA Girl 3D Effect in Teal Dimension. I may have to take another picture tomorrow in sunlight. Our yellow-toned lighting is making this photograph more emerald than it really is. It's a true, gorgeous, sparkly teal



I'd love to see the sunlight photo too, but when you take it, please do a deepish (non-yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) shade one too, so I'll know more about the true colour and what I'd normally see. Teals are beautiful, and I do see the blue sparkle in it; but I agree, it looks very green here.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! This was fun, but not quite me. So I added two coats of the topper Orly Cupcakes and Unicorns and one coat Poshe top coat to make it smooth:










Wow! Yes, now it's really beautiful - love that bar glitter!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



A break from pink! This is Julep Amy and Marion, definitely some of my favourite Julep polish!
That's such a lovely combination. I love how the deep one is definitely nowhere near black.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Both the A England polishes I have (Dragon and Sleeping Palace) are amazing formula wise.  I did my last mani with one coat of Dragon.  It's super pretty even without the sun/direct light.  It's got some gold undertone with the holo that any little light catches and make it come alive.  I had no pooling, no steaking, and dried quickly with no topcoat.  Next A England sale I see I am grabbing more.  I love this brand.  I hope this helps.

Photo taken with only one lamp next to desk and a dim overhead lamp at night.





Here is the bottle shot I took in a room with only some natural light in it.





Here is one in my terribly dim lit office.  You can still see the multitude of color in it.




Thanks! I really appreciate this.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I really appreciate this.
My pleasure.  There is a collection by A England called Gothic Beauties.  These are more blackened polishes and while quite stunning, are more I think what you were worried Dragon is.  It's sometimes so hard to me to buy polish online without having any way to see it especially with indies and polishes you can't return!!


----------



## Monika1

Before I took off my Zoya Posh mani I did some extra stamping. I like the stamps, but not all together!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Before I took off my Zoya Posh mani I did some extra stamping. I like the stamps, but not all together!



      


What white polish did you use.  This is so clean and bright!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What white polish did you use.  This is so clean and bright!
Thanks Christa! It's Konad White. The old standard does work really well sometimes despite our hunt for other fantastic options.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I actually haven't even tried other whites since I have it, but have been intending on doing a comparison of Konad Special White, Cult Nails Tempest, Zoya Purity, Sally Hansen White On; China Glaze White On White, and Snow.


----------



## Jessismith

> Pretty! I knew it was a berry color right away so it's fine. Is it duochrome?


 Hi! Not really a duochrome. Just a pretty shine/depth to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

E-gads, that green is gorgeous!!! So so pretty on you!



> Both the A England polishes I have (Dragon and Sleeping Palace) are amazing formula wise.Â  I did my last mani with one coat of Dragon.Â  It's super pretty even without the sun/direct light.Â  It's got some gold undertone with the holo that any little light catches and make it come alive.Â  I had no pooling, no steaking, and dried quickly with no topcoat.Â  Next A England sale I see I am grabbing more.Â  I love this brand.Â  I hope this helps. Photo taken with only one lamp next to desk and a dim overhead lamp at night.
> 
> Here is the bottle shot I took in a room with only some natural light in it.
> 
> Here is one in my terribly dim lit office.Â  You can still see the multitude of color in it.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI On Her Majesty's Secret Service ... at different angles and lighting ...


----------



## TammyH2144

> OPI On Her Majesty's Secret Service ... at different angles and lighting ...


 Oh I like that!


----------



## Lumaday

Right now I have on Zoya - Chita from the Pixie Dust line.  I normally don't wear a lot of green polish but with the subtle sparkle this one reminds of me emeralds.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI On Her Majesty's Secret Service ... at different angles and lighting ...








Ooooh gorgeous, I'm going to have to look into buying this one!  You have great nails btw, I used to do rounded/oval nails and I'm trying to transition into the rounded square nails.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I have on Zoya - Chita from the Pixie Dust line.  I normally don't wear a lot of green polish but with the subtle sparkle this one reminds of me emeralds.


Love it!  I finally broke down and ordered this one along with Carter.  They should be here tomorrow....  I noticed I started wearing a lot more green polish lately than I have in the past despite owning SO many greens.  This looks so great on you.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I have on Zoya - Chita from the Pixie Dust line.  I normally don't wear a lot of green polish but with the subtle sparkle this one reminds of me emeralds.


I must get this polish.  It looks great and your ring is beautiful!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it!  I finally broke down and ordered this one along with Carter.  They should be here tomorrow....  I noticed I started wearing a lot more green polish lately than I have in the past despite owning SO many greens.  This looks so great on you.
Thank you!

I recently got Carter too, that one and Chita were on sale at Ulta so I got both for 9.  Carter is gorgeous, I really adore the purple base with the magenta sparkle.  It's very lively.  This one is actually more of a emerald/Christmas tree green than shows up in my picture - a little bit brighter.  Enjoy your new polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!

I recently got Carter too, that one and Chita were on sale at Ulta so I got both for 9.  Carter is gorgeous, I really adore the purple base with the magenta sparkle.  It's very lively.  This one is actually more of a emerald/Christmas tree green than shows up in my picture - a little bit brighter.  Enjoy your new polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I plan on doing some stamping with Chita for sure.  I read the formula was similar to Sunshine which is amazing so I can't wait.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I must get this polish.  It looks great and your ring is beautiful!
Awe, thank you!  It's a vintage moonstone ring.  I got it two years ago and it's been on my finger since, it's like a part of me now!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I plan on doing some stamping with Chita for sure.  I read the formula was similar to Sunshine which is amazing so I can't wait. 
Yes it is - I have Sunshine too, exactly the same formula.  Please share pics when you do your stamping, would love to see how it turns out.


----------



## Lolo22

Julep Jennifer and Love


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Jennifer and Love



This is so pretty!  I was thinking of doing something similar soon. (but my ideas were nowhere near this amazing).


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Jennifer and Love



Oh that is beautiful!  I have been wanting to do that tip look with glitter but every time I try it doesn't turn out well.  Do you have any tips or tricks for that?


----------



## Jessismith

Why thank you!



> Ooooh gorgeous, I'm going to have to look into buying this one! Â You have great nails btw, I used to do rounded/oval nails and I'm trying to transition into the rounded square nails.


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is so pretty!  I was thinking of doing something similar soon. (but my ideas were nowhere near this amazing).
Thank you! Steal away, I saw a mani on Pinterest which was what I copied.





Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh that is beautiful!  I have been wanting to do that tip look with glitter but every time I try it doesn't turn out well.  Do you have any tips or tricks for that?
Thanks!  I'm sure lots of ladies on here have better tips than me but I just start lightly and build from there starting from a different spot each time.  For this, I just painted a messy french tip and then drew lines through it so it would look like it was dripping down kinda.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you! Steal away, I saw a mani on Pinterest which was what I copied.




To be more specific... I don't think I could execute as beautifully as you either.  Your nails are freaking fantastic!!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI On Her Majesty's Secret Service ... at different angles and lighting ...








That's really lovely with all those different colours of sparkle.


----------



## sleepykat

> LA Girl 3D Effect in Teal Dimension. I may have to take another picture tomorrow in sunlight. Our yellow-toned lighting is making this photograph more emerald than it really is. It's a true, gorgeous, sparkly teal


 Gorgeous! I have this one, too. I think it's one of my top 20 favorite polishes ever.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I have on Zoya - Chita from the Pixie Dust line.  I normally don't wear a lot of green polish but with the subtle sparkle this one reminds of me emeralds.


Lovely!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Jennifer and Love



Wow! This looks absolutely amazing. That base nude is perfect for you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To be more specific... I don't think I could execute as beautifully as you either.  Your nails are freaking fantastic!!!!
Agreed! @Lolo22, your nails are beautiful, as are your fingers and hands. Perfect nail polish model you are!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18

gelish a mint of spring


----------



## jessrose18




----------



## jessrose18

ready for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> saran wrap nail art


----------



## Elena K

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Looks more like Intimate to me.

Thanks! I'll try that one.


----------



## Elena K

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ready for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> saran wrap nail art













Beautiful design, very summery looking. Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  




Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 








Wow! These are really fantastic! It's nice to get ready for spring - I can dream too; but the snow here is piled up above my head in front of the house.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18

ugh... i live in MN I am so ready for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was dreaming, it snowed another 4" today!


----------



## Monika1

Here's my non-pink/red heart mani - I'm so enjoying China Glaze Ray-diant - on my middle fingers; it has this gorgeous multi-coloured fine glitter that doesn't often come out in swatches the way it looks irl. It looks super as a vibrant accent with Tomoko.

My base for the mani started as this (thumb to pinky - Zoya Tomoko, 3 coats, no topper {rest are topped with Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat}; Cult Nails Tempest on 2 nails, 2 coats; Zoya Black Swan, 2 coats; and Tomoko), then I tried Color Club Tattered In Gold on top of the middle finger. That was a mess; I'm really disappointed with it (should have taken a photo but didn't). Yes, it's an "old" crackle, but I thought it would look really good in this context. Ah well. Another couple of notes: 1) Black Swan is really beautiful - after I put it on I wished I had done all my nails in it, smooth, nice finish in 2 coats, and easy to apply! 2) Tempest is touted as a one-coater, but for me that only would work with a rather thick coat on my non-dominant hand, where I'm more coordinated with application. It requires excellent control with a heavy coat. I would say for me it's a two-coater. A huge plus though is that you can get a smooth tidier finish with this, where it's tough to get that with many other whites. 3) Tomoko - love!





I covered Tattered In Gold with China Glaze Ray-diant and used Konad Special White and Gold Black to finish the mani. Just a little Ray-diant sparkle shows here.


----------



## TammyH2144

> ready for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> saran wrap nail art


 I really like those colors together!


----------



## TammyH2144

> Here's my non-pink/red heart mani - I'm so enjoying China Glaze Ray-diant - on my middle fingers; it has this gorgeous multi-coloured fine glitter that doesn't often come out in swatches the way it looks irl. It looks super as a vibrant accent with Tomoko. My base for the mani started as this (thumb to pinky - Zoya Tomoko, 3 coats, no topper {rest are topped with Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat}; Cult Nails Tempest on 2 nails, 2 coats; Zoya Black Swan, 2 coats; and Tomoko), then I tried Color Club Tattered In Gold on top of the middle finger. That was a mess; I'm really disappointed with it (should have taken a photo but didn't). Yes, it's an "old" crackle, but I thought it would look really good in this context. Ah well. Another couple of notes: 1) Black Swan is really beautiful - after I put it on I wished I had done all my nails in it, smooth, nice finish in 2 coats, and easy to apply! 2) Tempest is touted as a one-coater, but for me that only would work with a rather thick coat on my non-dominant hand, where I'm more coordinated with application. It requires excellent control with a heavy coat. I would say for me it's a two-coater. A huge plus though is that you can get a smooth tidier finish with this, where it's tough to get that with many other whites. 3) Tomoko - love!
> 
> I covered Tattered In Gold with China Glaze Ray-diant and used Konad Special White and Gold Black to finish the mani. Just a little Ray-diant sparkle shows here.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â


 WOW! Love the stamping!!!


----------



## TammyH2144

Please forgive the blue-mess on my cuticles...  I did it last night in the truck in the parking lot while waiting for my son's hockey game to start.  I did the gold tonight...  Sinful Colors Aquamarine and SH Satin Glam Go Gold (loving this one!).


----------



## acostakk

> I'd love to see the sunlight photo too, but when you take it, please do a deepish (non-yellow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) shade one too, so I'll know more about the true colour and what I'd normally see. Teals are beautiful, and I do see the blue sparkle in it; but I agree, it looks very green here.


 I messed around taking pictures in different light all day. This one is pretty close to color accurate and gives you an idea of both sun and shade.


----------



## Christa W

Anxiously awaiting a ton of nail mail tomorrow including Scofflaw and Zoya.  I am waiting for Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie line and from the Awaken collection Rebel and Monet.  I am 100% positive I will remove whatever I am wearing in favor of something new tomorrow.  But I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and the ladies are always such fans of my nail art I decided to do a little something.  I wasn't 100% happy with my last Hello Kitty mani so here is another one.  Polish is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Petal Pusher.  Decal is made from plate QA08 using Sinful Colors Snow Me White, Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Lightening for the nose and the bow is KB Shimmer Whole Lava Lovin' for a holographic accent.  On my other fingers I alternated glitters from LA Girl in Sputter (purple) and Sprinkle (pink).  Top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I got impatient again and didn't wait for the decal and got bubbles.  I seem to be getting worse with application although this time I used Clearly On Top for the decal and normally I use NYC Grand Central Station.  When I removed it from the stamper it immediately curled up.  Oh well.  I think it's a cute girly manicure that will be utterly destroyed in 14 hours.  On a side note, I kept the manicure I had on from Valentine's day until last night.  I had used OPI Natural Base coat and that might have helped.  I am using it with all my manicures now so I will keep you posted to see if it was just that polish or if I finally found a way to keep it on more than 15 min.









Here is the polish alone in case anyone is interested in it.  Formula was a bit runny but opaque in 2 coats and dried very quickly.


----------



## Christa W

So excited!  Zoya Rebel with Monet.  Rebel reminds me of a polish I had from back in the day called Zippy by L'Oreal.  It's the perfect blue for me.  I love it!!!  Sorry for the rush job couldn't wait to put it on!!


----------



## Brettney

I'm wearing Zoya Storm, and I love it.  I got it in as a mini in a set at Ulta yesterday, and it's the perfect 'night sky' polish!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited!  Zoya Rebel with Monet.  Rebel reminds me of a polish I had from back in the day called Zippy by L'Oreal.  It's the perfect blue for me.  I love it!!!  Sorry for the rush job couldn't wait to put it on!!




Ahh!  I ordered Dot and Lux and can't wait for mine to arrive.  How is that Monet topper?  I'm so excited for that, I think it'll be a great on so many shades of polish to kick them up a notch.  That blue is lovely, I might have to order it next.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anxiously awaiting a ton of nail mail tomorrow including Scofflaw and Zoya.  I am waiting for Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie line and from the Awaken collection Rebel and Monet.  I am 100% positive I will remove whatever I am wearing in favor of something new tomorrow.  But I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and the ladies are always such fans of my nail art I decided to do a little something.  I wasn't 100% happy with my last Hello Kitty mani so here is another one.  Polish is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Petal Pusher.  Decal is made from plate QA08 using Sinful Colors Snow Me White, Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Lightening for the nose and the bow is KB Shimmer Whole Lava Lovin' for a holographic accent.  On my other fingers I alternated glitters from LA Girl in Sputter (purple) and Sprinkle (pink).  Top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I got impatient again and didn't wait for the decal and got bubbles.  I seem to be getting worse with application although this time I used Clearly On Top for the decal and normally I use NYC Grand Central Station.  When I removed it from the stamper it immediately curled up.  Oh well.  I think it's a cute girly manicure that will be utterly destroyed in 14 hours.  On a side note, I kept the manicure I had on from Valentine's day until last night.  I had used OPI Natural Base coat and that might have helped.  I am using it with all my manicures now so I will keep you posted to see if it was just that polish or if I finally found a way to keep it on more than 15 min.









Here is the polish alone in case anyone is interested in it.  Formula was a bit runny but opaque in 2 coats and dried very quickly.
Adorable!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ahh!  I ordered Dot and Lux and can't wait for mine to arrive.  How is that Monet topper?  I'm so excited for that, I think it'll be a great on so many shades of polish to kick them up a notch.  That blue is lovely, I might have to order it next.

Adorable!
I just placed another order for Hudson and Dillon as well last night.  So far I am not impressed with Monet but I did polish my nails in a huge hurry and tried to put too much on.  It almost came out gummy.  I will try again.  I got Cosmo too. Since swatches of that are popping up I went with this one instead.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just placed another order for Hudson and Dillon as well last night.  So far I am not impressed with Monet but I did polish my nails in a huge hurry and tried to put too much on.  It almost came out gummy.  I will try again.  I got Cosmo too. Since swatches of that are popping up I went with this one instead.
Oooh sad to hear about Monet, I am so looking forward to it.  Maybe dabbing would help with application?

I think I might have to order Cole and either Rebel or Dillon soon.  Hudson looks pretty but it looks very similar, just lighter, to Dannii from last year which I already have.  I will have to see swatches of that one to make sure they're not very close dupes.

That blue reminds me of swimming in a beautiful lake in the middle of summer!


----------



## Christa W

> Oooh sad to hear about Monet, I am so looking forward to it. Â Maybe dabbing would help with application? I think I might have to order Cole and either Rebel or Dillon soon. Â Hudson looks pretty but it looks very similar, just lighter,Â to Dannii from last year which I already have. Â I will have to see swatches of that one to make sure they're not very close dupes. That blue reminds me of swimming in a beautifulÂ lake in the middle of summer!


 I never even waited for Rebel to dry. I'm sure Monet will be awesome. I took it off and repainted...


----------



## Christa W

I'm going to top this with Monet as soon as I get home. I posted the last entry while at a stop light in bad traffic. Sorry it wasn't the one I wanted to post. This is Rebel 2 coats with 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top. I seriously do love this polish.



 

Much better the second time around.  I still had to dab to get it on but I anticipated it and think it turned out cute.


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I'm going to do a matte pink mainstream first, per the request of @Parasoul, because I saw his message first.
I love it.  Sometimes I ask my boyfriend for suggestions when I can't decide what to wear.  He usually picks red or magnetic gold.  Or I have him enter in the number of polishes I have in a random number generator and tell me which one to put on.  (although I never actually wear that one).  I can't wait to see which one you pick!!! 


Whenever I get stuck, I get my 4 year old son to pick out 1 or 2 colours. He usually goes with pink or red, lol.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to top this with Monet as soon as I get home. I posted the last entry while at a stop light in bad traffic. Sorry it wasn't the one I wanted to post. This is Rebel 2 coats with 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top. I seriously do love this polish.



 

Much better the second time around.  I still had to dab to get it on but I anticipated it and think it turned out cute.








Gorgeous, thanks for posting.  Looks stunning on you!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous, thanks for posting.  Looks stunning on you!
Thanks.  I have been staring at it for a few hours while I am hanging out with my boyfriend.  I am dying to try Monet over other colors but I can't take this shade of blue off!  It's too pretty!


----------



## Christa W

So when I first swatched Zoya's Monet over Rebel I was kinda meh about it.  It's pretty and it really does look like it could be in a Monet painting but it was missing the wow factor for me to be consider this a must have topper.  That was until..





OH MY GOD!  This is the coolest effect ever.  It looks like stained glass on your nails, or Christmas tree lights!  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze Liquid Leather (which is now my favorite black polish).  This is the 3rd manicure I have had on today!!!  I think I need a break.


----------



## chaostheory

Ruffian "hedge fund" from birchbox! I didn't expect to love it so much, and I wondered if it was a dupe for OPI "beware the lizard" but it totally wasn't! This one is more green and I love it!


----------



## Christa W

> Ruffian "hedge fund" from birchbox! I didn't expect to love it so much, and I wondered if it was a dupe for OPI "beware the lizard" but it totally wasn't! This one is more green and I love it!


 I got this in a swap but havent worn it yet. The formula is amazing. It's my first Ruffian and you can paint me impressed. This looks fantastic on you. I love how it goes with your background. Also now you have me interested in said OPI polish!!!


----------



## chaostheory

> I got this in a swap but havent worn it yet. The formula is amazing. It's my first Ruffian and you can paint me impressed. This looks fantastic on you. I love how it goes with your background. Also now you have me interested in said OPI polish!!!


 Here is "beware the lizard" it's from the spiderman OPI line. It looks similar in the bottle but the OPI shines more gold


----------



## beautybybrett

Dermelect ME in Radiance


----------



## Monika1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


WOW! Love the stamping!!!
Thanks so much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ruffian "hedge fund" from birchbox! I didn't expect to love it so much, and I wondered if it was a dupe for OPI "beware the lizard" but it totally wasn't! This one is more green and I love it!







Great colour in a lovely natural backdrop!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I messed around taking pictures in different light all day. This one is pretty close to color accurate and gives you an idea of both sun and shade.



Thanks for showing the details for that lovely teal!


----------



## Lolo22

> ugh... i live in MN I am so ready for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was dreaming, it snowed another 4" today!


 I'm in MN too! I just want it to stop!!!


> Anxiously awaiting a ton of nail mail tomorrow including Scofflaw and Zoya.Â  I am waiting for Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie line and from the Awaken collection Rebel and Monet.Â  I am 100% positive I will remove whatever I am wearing in favor of something new tomorrow.Â  But I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and the ladies are always such fans of my nail art I decided to do a little something.Â  I wasn't 100% happy with my last Hello Kitty mani so here is another one.Â  Polish is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Petal Pusher.Â  Decal is made from plate QA08 using Sinful Colors Snow Me White, Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Lightening for the nose and the bow is KB Shimmer Whole Lava Lovin' for a holographic accent.Â  On my other fingers I alternated glitters from LA Girl in Sputter (purple) and Sprinkle (pink).Â  Top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.Â  I got impatient again and didn't wait for the decal and got bubbles.Â  I seem to be getting worse with application although this time I used Clearly On Top for the decal and normally I use NYC Grand Central Station.Â  When I removed it from the stamper it immediately curled up.Â  Oh well.Â  I think it's a cute girly manicure that will be utterly destroyed in 14 hours.Â  On a side note, I kept the manicure I had on from Valentine's day until last night.Â  I had used OPI Natural Base coat and that might have helped.Â  I am using it with all my manicures now so I will keep you posted to see if it was just that polish or if I finally found a way to keep it on more than 15 min.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the polish alone in case anyone is interested in it.Â  Formula was a bit runny but opaque in 2 coats and dried very quickly.


 I love those speckles!! How cool!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love those speckles!! How cool!
Formula on these was fantastic.  You have a to a bit of dabbing to get the larger glitters to go where you want but I was really impressed.  And the names!!  I fell for Sputter before I even saw it. I ordered them online and there are I think 6 more in that line .  They have an aqua, blue, gold, orange/coral, red, and black.


----------



## Parasoul

> Anxiously awaiting a ton of nail mail tomorrow including Scofflaw and Zoya.Â  I am waiting for Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie line and from the Awaken collection Rebel and Monet.Â  I am 100% positive I will remove whatever I am wearing in favor of something new tomorrow.Â  But I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and the ladies are always such fans of my nail art I decided to do a little something.Â  I wasn't 100% happy with my last Hello Kitty mani so here is another one.Â  Polish is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Petal Pusher.Â  Decal is made from plate QA08 using Sinful Colors Snow Me White, Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Lightening for the nose and the bow is KB Shimmer Whole Lava Lovin' for a holographic accent.Â  On my other fingers I alternated glitters from LA Girl in Sputter (purple) and Sprinkle (pink).Â  Top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.Â  I got impatient again and didn't wait for the decal and got bubbles.Â  I seem to be getting worse with application although this time I used Clearly On Top for the decal and normally I use NYC Grand Central Station.Â  When I removed it from the stamper it immediately curled up.Â  Oh well.Â  I think it's a cute girly manicure that will be utterly destroyed in 14 hours.Â  On a side note, I kept the manicure I had on from Valentine's day until last night.Â  I had used OPI Natural Base coat and that might have helped.Â  I am using it with all my manicures now so I will keep you posted to see if it was just that polish or if I finally found a way to keep it on more than 15 min.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the polish alone in case anyone is interested in it.Â  Formula was a bit runny but opaque in 2 coats and dried very quickly.


I want the glitter. I want all the glitter now. Where do I get this glitter? Where do you live? I want to go to there.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I want the glitter. I want all the glitter now. Where do I get this glitter? Where do you live? I want to go to there.




Do you have a Rite Aid by you?  I had to order mine online because nobody sells it by me.


----------



## Parasoul

> Do you have a Rite Aid by you?Â  I had to order mine online because nobody sells it by me.


Four of them actually. :3 Brb checking them now.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Four of them actually. :3
OK go find them for you and if you find the remaining six send them to me.  I need Sparkle (gold), Splash (aqua), Splat (orange/coral), Spatter (blue), Speckle (red) and Spotted (black).

Now... GO!!


----------



## Parasoul

> OK go find them for you and if you find the remaining six send them to me.Â  I need Sparkle (gold), Splash (aqua), Splat (orange/coral), Spatter (blue), Speckle (red) and Spotted (black). Now... GO!!


If you're serious I totally will. I'm walking to the one down the street right now. I don't have my car at the moment so I can't check the others. Why is Rite Aide closed at 7:40? What the H-E-Double Hockey Sticks.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you're serious I totally will. I'm walking to the one down the street right now. I don't have my car at the moment so I can't check the others.
If they are cheap enough let me know.  I am putting myself on a no/low buy right now.  Even cancelled my recent Zoya order.


----------



## Parasoul

> If they are cheap enough let me know.Â  I am putting myself on a no/low buy right now.Â  Even cancelled my recent Zoya order.


What you think I'm going to make you pay for them? LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!SHIFT111!!!SHIFT!1!SHIFT


----------



## Parasoul

This is dumb. Their L.A. Girl section is ridiculously small. This is the only one I was able to find. What the frick?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


If you're serious I totally will. I'm walking to the one down the street right now. I don't have my car at the moment so I can't check the others.

Why is Rite Aide closed at 7:40? What the H-E-Double Hockey Sticks.


----------



## Parasoul

> Â


-Waves fist violently- I'm going to another Rite Aide. I just looked up pics for the other colors. I want Splash and Sputter!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


-Waves fist violently- I'm going to another Rite Aide. I just looked up pics for the other colors. I want Splash and Sputter!!!
Go get em tiger!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Go get em tiger!!


Don't worry, I ate my Frosted Flakes today.


----------



## acostakk

> Don't worry, I ate my Frosted Flakes today.


 You two are cracking me up! I think they were a limited edition release from a while back. I know I saw a stand-alone display for them (probably at my Rite-Aid). I haven't seen it in a while. [@]Parasoul[/@], I'll look around the Glendale store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> You two are cracking me up! I think they were a limited edition release from a while back. I know I saw a stand-alone display for them (probably at my Rite-Aid). I haven't seen it in a while. [@]Parasoul[/@], I'll look around the Glendale store  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm glad we could help make your morning a brighter one. Hehe. I'm pretty sure you're right about them being limited edition. However their website claims they're new so to not even see the display is a little disheartening. I'm headed to my third Rite Aide now. I give up after this one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm glad we could help make your morning a brighter one. Hehe.

I'm pretty sure you're right about them being limited edition. However their website claims they're new so to not even see the display is a little disheartening. I'm headed to my third Rite Aide now. I give up after this one.




Awe!  I got mine at Cherry Culture.com which has them all but shipping is pretty pricey.  I hate when I get all geeked up to find some polish and go home empty handed!!


----------



## Parasoul

> Awe!Â  I got mine at Cherry Culture.com which has them all but shipping is pretty pricey.Â  I hate when I get all geeked up to find some polish and go home empty handed!!Â


Well, I have one so far. It wasn't necessarily one I wanted but I could always send it your way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Either way, I had nothing to do this morning anyway. A little adventure is always nice. Edit : Found some more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Unfortunately no Splash or Sputter.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

So, [@]Christa W[/@] held me at gun point today and made me buy a ton of polish.



In order : *Zoya* Kelly // Julieanne // Miranda // Arabella *O.P.I.* Don't Bossa Nova Me Around // Amazon....Amazoff // Where Did Suzi's Man-Go? *L.A. Girl* Sparkle // Speckle // Spatter *Essie* Bikini So Teeny I couldn't help but buy them all. At first I was just shopping for the L.A. Girl but when I came across a beauty shop I couldn't help but browse. One thing led to another and now I have my first Zoya polishes ever. Now if only I could decide what to wear first.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, @Christa W held me at gun point today and made me buy a ton of polish.





In order :

*Zoya*
Kelly // Julieanne // Miranda // Arabella

*O.P.I.*
Don't Bossa Nova Me Around // Amazon....Amazoff // Where Did Suzi's Man-Go?

*L.A. Girl*
Sparkle // Speckle // Spatter

*Essie*
Bikini So Teeny

I couldn't help but buy them all. At first I was just shopping for the L.A. Girl but when I came across a beauty shop I couldn't help but browse. One thing led to another and now I have my first Zoya polishes ever.

Now if only I could decide what to wear first.




 Wow, nice polishes!

I have the Essie and it is such a nice summer color.  I'm adding OPI Amazon...Amazoff to my list to buy.

Enjoy!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, @Christa W held me at gun point today and made me buy a ton of polish.





In order :

*Zoya*
Kelly // Julieanne // Miranda // Arabella

*O.P.I.*
Don't Bossa Nova Me Around // Amazon....Amazoff // Where Did Suzi's Man-Go?

*L.A. Girl*
Sparkle // Speckle // Spatter

*Essie*
Bikini So Teeny

I couldn't help but buy them all. At first I was just shopping for the L.A. Girl but when I came across a beauty shop I couldn't help but browse. One thing led to another and now I have my first Zoya polishes ever.

Now if only I could decide what to wear first.






I want to see Zoya Julieanne.


----------



## Parasoul

> Â Wow, niceÂ polishes! I have the Essie and it is such a nice summer color.Â  I'm adding OPI Amazon...Amazoff to my list to buy. Enjoy!


I've been eying Bikini So Teeny for such a long time! I can't wait to use it.


> I want to see Zoya Julieanne.


You let me choose a mani for you, so I'll gladly return the favor. &lt;3


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I want to see Zoya Julieanne.


----------



## Parasoul

Scoob's totally ninja'd me. GG.


----------



## sleepykat

For @Monika1, who needs to see some more A England polishes, I'm wearing Saint George. Photos are under all sorts of lighting conditions, with the exception of full sun, which wasn't available. I am so ridiculously in love with this polish! It could have been a one-coater, but I used two to even out my paint job. I used a base coat of Orly Bonder and Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat. I also have put a photo of Dragon for comparison. Dragon is very green, Saint George is teal.


----------



## sleepykat

And one more of A England Saint George, because it shows the sparkle in my bedroom lighting:


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, @Christa W held me at gun point today and made me buy a ton of polish.





In order :

*Zoya*
Kelly // Julieanne // Miranda // Arabella

*O.P.I.*
Don't Bossa Nova Me Around // Amazon....Amazoff // Where Did Suzi's Man-Go?

*L.A. Girl*
Sparkle // Speckle // Spatter

*Essie*
Bikini So Teeny

I couldn't help but buy them all. At first I was just shopping for the L.A. Girl but when I came across a beauty shop I couldn't help but browse. One thing led to another and now I have my first Zoya polishes ever.

Now if only I could decide what to wear first.




Nice haul, I love your choices!

Right before I saw your post I was putting on Zoya Kelly.  I bought it a month ago but hadn't gotten around to putting it on yet.  I LOVE it.  It has so much more depth than just a basic dark grey and almost looks blue or purple in certain lights.  A very classic look with added interest.  

I am totally drooling over the O.P.I Amazon....Amazoff.  I think that's going to be in my collection soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Here's Zoya Kelly, no doubt it's been on this thread before but here it is on me.  I took these with my cell phone and without a filter it looks a lot more blue than it actually is, so I applied a skin tone filter for the photo where it looks more grey.  In real life it resembles that picture more closely.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's Zoya Kelly, no doubt it's been on this thread before but here it is on me.  I took these with my cell phone and without a filter it looks a lot more blue than it actually is, so I applied a skin tone filter for the photo where it looks more grey.  In real life it resembles that picture more closely.




I love seeing different colors on different people.  Don't worry about posting anything we have already seen!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And one more of A England Saint George, because it shows the sparkle in my bedroom lighting:



/Swoon!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And one more of A England Saint George, because it shows the sparkle in my bedroom lighting:




Thanks for all of these! It is really beautiful, and I like seeing the lower light shots; they're really helpful! I'm excited about Saint George!


----------



## Monika1

On the same topic - if you were to have only the four from the Ballerina collection or only four from the Burne-Jones Dream collection (yes, possibly crazy-talk), which would you choose?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 



Such a lovely colour! It reminds me I have to wear mine. Soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So, @Christa W held me at gun point today and made me buy a ton of polish.





In order :

*Zoya*
Kelly // Julieanne // Miranda // Arabella

*O.P.I.*
Don't Bossa Nova Me Around // Amazon....Amazoff // Where Did Suzi's Man-Go?

*L.A. Girl*
Sparkle // Speckle // Spatter

*Essie*
Bikini So Teeny

I couldn't help but buy them all. At first I was just shopping for the L.A. Girl but when I came across a beauty shop I couldn't help but browse. One thing led to another and now I have my first Zoya polishes ever.

Now if only I could decide what to wear first.





Beautiful! It's that big dilemma - I just did 10 different polishes on my toes so I could try them all fast! The mani I did on my fingernails is holding up too well - I think it's time to have a bath, do some dishes, open some pop cans...


----------



## nailenvyuser




----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Yum!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So when I first swatched Zoya's Monet over Rebel I was kinda meh about it.  It's pretty and it really does look like it could be in a Monet painting but it was missing the wow factor for me to be consider this a must have topper.  That was until..





OH MY GOD!  This is the coolest effect ever.  It looks like stained glass on your nails, or Christmas tree lights!  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze Liquid Leather (which is now my favorite black polish).  This is the 3rd manicure I have had on today!!!  I think I need a break.
Screeeee! I wasn't even considering Monet until I saw this. I think it looked great with Rebel too, but it had no power over me there. Here....! I'm looking forward to seeing the others you got too. The blue is really perfect.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  On the same topic - if you were to have only the four from the Ballerina collection or only four from the Burne-Jones Dream collection (yes, possibly crazy-talk), which would you choose?

That's actually an easy one for me. Burne-Jones Dream hands down; I have all of them except for Fated Prince. The Ballerina collection is pretty, but the only one from it that I will probably get is Her Rose Adagio.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So when I first swatched Zoya's Monet over Rebel I was kinda meh about it.  It's pretty and it really does look like it could be in a Monet painting but it was missing the wow factor for me to be consider this a must have topper.  That was until..





OH MY GOD!  This is the coolest effect ever.  It looks like stained glass on your nails, or Christmas tree lights!  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze Liquid Leather (which is now my favorite black polish).  This is the 3rd manicure I have had on today!!!  I think I need a break.
Ah I didn't see this til today, that looks so cool!  Now I'm def excited about Monet, it should come tomorrow!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That's actually an easy one for me. Burne-Jones Dream hands down; I have all of them except for Fated Prince. The Ballerina collection is pretty, but the only one from it that I will probably get is Her Rose Adagio.
I agree.


----------



## acostakk

Opi Malaysian Mist and The Polish Bar Neon Lights. I had to get my take on this look in before the weekend - I'm pretty much fated to break at least one nail


----------



## wrkreads

I decided to do a blue gradient because I want to see blue skies and the weather is not cooperating.

I used Oh My Gosh in Baby Blue, Nubar in Faded Jeans and 2 unnamed Kozmic Colours.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Opi Malaysian Mist and The Polish Bar Neon Lights. I had to get my take on this look in before the weekend - I'm pretty much fated to break at least one nail




That's awesome! Now I want candy. Your nails are looking great, too.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to do a blue gradient because I want to see blue skies and the weather is not cooperating.

I used Oh My Gosh in Baby Blue, Nubar in Faded Jeans and 2 unnamed Kozmic Colours.





Very nice! It reminds me of the ocean.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Opi Malaysian Mist and The Polish Bar Neon Lights. I had to get my take on this look in before the weekend - I'm pretty much fated to break at least one nail



Love that!  It's a fun look that still looks classy and office appropriate.  I wish I could do the end-of-nail glitter thing but it always looks bad when I try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to do a blue gradient because I want to see blue skies and the weather is not cooperating.

I used Oh My Gosh in Baby Blue, Nubar in Faded Jeans and 2 unnamed Kozmic Colours.




Super cool, this is another nail look I've been wanting to try.  I love painting my nails but never do anything artsy or fun, I think I need to start getting more creative after seeing all these cool manicures!


----------



## acostakk

> Love that! Â It's a fun look that still looks classy and office appropriate. Â I wish I could do the end-of-nail glitter thing but it always looks bad when I try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





> That's awesome! Now I want candy. Your nails are looking great, too.


 Thank you ladies! (I've just now realized I can do multi quote on the iPad!)


----------



## Lumaday

I got my Zoya order today, hooray!  Unfortunately the top of my Monet polish was cracked with dried polish along the top.  When I picked it off a whole chunk of the top came off!  The polish itself also seems very gummy, like air has been getting to it for a while.  I contacted Zoya customer service and they asked for me to send them a photo of it and they will replace it, which is great of them.  I love companies with great customer service!  I was so excited to try out Monet, so hopefully I can try to still get one manicure out of it before I toss it when my replacement comes.

So here are the three I got:  Monet, Lux, and Dot





And the poor broken polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Zoya order today, hooray!  Unfortunately the top of my Monet polish was cracked with dried polish along the top.  When I picked it off a whole chunk of the top came off!  The polish itself also seems very gummy, like air has been getting to it for a while.  I contacted Zoya customer service and they asked for me to send them a photo of it and they will replace it, which is great of them.  I love companies with great customer service!  I was so excited to try out Monet, so hopefully I can try to still get one manicure out of it before I toss it when my replacement comes.

So here are the three I got:  Monet, Lux, and Dot





And the poor broken polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




You poor thing!  If it makes you feel any better, mine is gummy too but you really don't need more than one coat dabbed on so you should be able to!


----------



## FormosaHoney

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Zoya order today, hooray!  Unfortunately the top of my Monet polish was cracked with dried polish along the top.  When I picked it off a whole chunk of the top came off!  The polish itself also seems very gummy, like air has been getting to it for a while.  I contacted Zoya customer service and they asked for me to send them a photo of it and they will replace it, which is great of them.  I love companies with great customer service!  I was so excited to try out Monet, so hopefully I can try to still get one manicure out of it before I toss it when my replacement comes.

So here are the three I got:  Monet, Lux, and Dot





And the poor broken polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I love that photo!  It just made me smile... not the broken part but just how it drank the light in and is just glowing!  

A quick question ladies, I've got "Sephora's If you'ave got it fluant it" on it's a matt charcoal with fine multi colored glitter but it chipps easily.  Will a base coat help?


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *FormosaHoney* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that photo!  It just made me smile... not the broken part but just how it drank the light in and is just glowing!  

A quick question ladies, I've got "Sephora's If you'ave got it fluant it" on it's a matt charcoal with fine multi colored glitter but it chipps easily.  Will a base coat help?
The polish is definitely gorgeous and glowing!  Glad the picture picked up on that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think a base coat would help.  I always use Orly rubberized base coat and Sally Hansen Quick Dry top coat with my manicures, and I rarely have problems with chipping - at least not for a few days anyway.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You poor thing!  If it makes you feel any better, mine is gummy too but you really don't need more than one coat dabbed on so you should be able to!
Ok good to know that is just the formula of the polish - I couldn't tell if that's just how it is or if it was because of the air getting in through the crack.

After seeing how lovely your manicure looked with Monet over the black polish I am going to try layering it over Kelly tonight!


----------



## Christa W

There were a ton of indie sales on Valentine's Day so I decided to treat myself to a little gift.  I had my eye on Dashing Housewife for awhile thanks to a tip from @Pollysmom.  When I saw the swatches of this polish I was instantly smitten.  It's crelly perfection.  I am a sucker for polishes like this and this one everything I could ask for.  It's like the jawbreaker type polishes but with purple, teal and pink glitters.  2 coats was all it took.  I topped it off with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top just to give it a smooth finish but it almost didn't need it.  Here is Dashing Housewife Pegasus Fluff.


----------



## Parasoul

> There were a ton of indie sales on Valentine's Day so I decided to treat myself to a little gift.Â  I had my eye on Dashing Housewife for awhile thanks to a tip from @Pollysmom .Â  When I saw the swatches of this polish I was instantly smitten.Â  It's crelly perfection.Â  I am a sucker for polishes like this and this one everything I could ask for.Â  It's like the jawbreaker type polishes but with purple, teal and pink glitters.Â  2 coats was all it took.Â  I topped it off with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top just to give it a smooth finish but it almost didn't need it.Â  Here is Dashing Housewife Pegasus Fluff.


Wantwantwant. Darn you Christa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> Opi Malaysian Mist and The Polish Bar Neon Lights. I had to get my take on this look in before the weekend - I'm pretty much fated to break at least one nail


No nails shall be broken! Have faith in your pretty manicure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149

> There were a ton of indie sales on Valentine's Day so I decided to treat myself to a little gift.Â  I had my eye on Dashing Housewife for awhile thanks to a tip from @Pollysmom .Â  When I saw the swatches of this polish I was instantly smitten.Â  It's crelly perfection.Â  I am a sucker for polishes like this and this one everything I could ask for.Â  It's like the jawbreaker type polishes but with purple, teal and pink glitters.Â  2 coats was all it took.Â  I topped it off with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top just to give it a smooth finish but it almost didn't need it.Â  Here is Dashing Housewife Pegasus Fluff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wantwantwant. Darn you Christa.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...

 Christa is the Pied Piper of nail polish!


----------



## katielp

This is my first time posting on this thread. Nail Rock in Venus Gold and Ruby Wing in Mini Kitten Heals. I am LOVING how shiny this gold is and now I want to put this pink on my toes!


----------



## madeupMegan

NARS Disco Inferno

This is kind of a meh for me, nothing too special.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wantwantwant. Darn you Christa.


----------



## kaitlin1209

I change my nails at least twice a week...idk why I never shared on here before!  

Nicka K in Taupe on my fingers, Zoya Odette on my toes.  I would post a swatch but I'm positive 99% of you all know exactly what they look like!


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *kaitlin1209* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I change my nails at least twice a week...idk why I never shared on here before!  

Nicka K in Taupe on my fingers, *Zoya Odette on my toes. * I would post a swatch but I'm positive 99% of you all know exactly what they look like!
Me too!  I love it.

I have BL Rosie Lee on my fingers.


----------



## lochnessie

For another forum, I was tasked with doing a mani with two polishes randomly pulled from my stash... I embellished on the two polishes, but I'm pretty happy with this - I'm so ready for spring!





The two random polishes were Nicole by OPI Naturally and Pretty &amp; Polished Day in the Park (from the March box!). I also wanted to try my new Indigo Bananas holo topper.


----------



## acostakk

> I change my nails at least twice a week...idk why I never shared on here before! Â  Nicka K in Taupe on my fingers, Zoya Odette on my toes. Â I would post a swatch but I'm positive 99% of you all know exactly what they look like!


 Go ahead and share! It's great to see colors on different skin tones and in different lighting.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For another forum, I was tasked with doing a mani with two polishes randomly pulled from my stash... I embellished on the two polishes, but I'm pretty happy with this - I'm so ready for spring!





The two random polishes were Nicole by OPI Naturally and Pretty &amp; Polished Day in the Park (from the March box!). I also wanted to try my new Indigo Bananas holo topper. 
I love this!  I need a holo topper bad.  Out of curiosity how did you "randomly" pick them?


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this!  I need a holo topper bad.  Out of curiosity how did you "randomly" pick them? 
I have a spreadsheet with all of my polishes, so I used a random number generator to pull two numbers that corresponded to lines on my spreadsheet. I'm a nerd like that. 





I'm definitely impressed by the Indigo Bananas holo topper - it's gorgeous and has a strong holo effect without being too graying. This is the SF 35 - different grades of spectraflair are available.


----------



## Lumaday

Here is Zoya Monet over Zoya Kelly.  I think the Monet polish really pops over dark colors, like Christa mentioned before!


----------



## Lumaday

Just for fun I decided to do some swatches on paper of Monet over various nail colors.  I love how the Monet topper blends and works with a wide range of colors to change the effect.

Included starting at the top left and going down are: Zoya Dot, Orly Beautiful Disaster, Choreographed Chaos, Harmonious Mess, Pretty-Ugly, and Mayhem Mentality from the Mash Up collection.  Next row is Monet by itself, OPI Cute Little Vixen, Zoya Dannii, Sally Hansen Cherry, Cherry Bang Bang!, Julep Libby, and Sally Hansen Firey Island.  Last row is China Glaze Bad Landing, Senorita Bonita, and 108 Degrees.


----------



## rachelshine

I have on Zoya in Payton and loved that it matched my glass of Malbec last night.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a spreadsheet with all of my polishes, so I used a random number generator to pull two numbers that corresponded to lines on my spreadsheet. I'm a nerd like that. 






I'm definitely impressed by the Indigo Bananas holo topper - it's gorgeous and has a strong holo effect without being too graying. This is the SF 35 - different grades of spectraflair are available.
OK perfect.  I do that a lot too was just curious if there was a different way you did it.


----------



## magsatron

I bought 4 Sephora by OPI polishes at Big Lots this week. And 13 more assorted laquers at Ulta last night. I should be posting here more often but my camera situation is comical



this is all SOPI. break a leg warmer under indi-go with the flow and one coat of to the glitter end (bigger pewter hex glitter) on my thumb on this hand. I wish I hadn't put the indi-go over the to the glitter end, it looked a lot radder before! so it goes.

the Ulta haul will go in an appropriate thread when I've got a minute to spare. I took a few pics. Calling them photos isn't fair, (our) cell phones aren't great.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *magsatron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I bought 4 Sephora by OPI polishes at Big Lots this week. And 13 more assorted laquers at Ulta last night. I should be posting here more often but my camera situation is comical



this is all SOPI. break a leg warmer under indi-go with the flow and one coat of to the glitter end (bigger pewter hex glitter) on my thumb on this hand. I wish I hadn't put the indi-go over the to the glitter end, it looked a lot radder before! so it goes.

the Ulta haul will go in an appropriate thread when I've got a minute to spare. I took a few pics. Calling them photos isn't fair, (our) cell phones aren't great.
Looks cool to me.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have on Zoya in Payton and loved that it matched my glass of Malbec last night. 




I love that polish so much! I recommend it to anyone who likes wine colors. It's pretty in pictures but way more gorgeous in person.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that polish so much! I recommend it to anyone who likes wine colors. It's pretty in pictures but way more gorgeous in person.
Makes for an awesome pedicure too!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

There were a ton of indie sales on Valentine's Day so I decided to treat myself to a little gift.  I had my eye on Dashing Housewife for awhile thanks to a tip from @Pollysmom
.  When I saw the swatches of this polish I was instantly smitten.  It's crelly perfection.  I am a sucker for polishes like this and this one everything I could ask for.  It's like the jawbreaker type polishes but with purple, teal and pink glitters.  2 coats was all it took.  I topped it off with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top just to give it a smooth finish but it almost didn't need it.  Here is Dashing Housewife Pegasus Fluff.




Wantwantwant. Darn you Christa.




Christa is the Pied Piper of nail polish!



 Although we do have multiple enablers on here...the other day, @Sheeeeeelby practically forced me to buy a 12-polish collection from Love, Angeline. Oh, but I might have made someone buy WingDust Collections I Am Yours and You Are Mine...


----------



## Sheeeeeelby

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 



 Although we do have multiple enablers on here...the other day, @Sheeeeeelby practically forced me to buy a 12-polish collection from Love, Angeline. Oh, but I might have made someone buy WingDust Collections I Am Yours and You Are Mine...
tehehehehehe.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wantwantwant. Darn you Christa.




It looks amazing matted too!


----------



## Parasoul

> It looks amazing matted too!


I need to start saving links to all the things I want. I also have to learn to be a smart shopper. My wallet hurts!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessrose18

disney frozen inspired nail art...plastic wrap mani

l to r:  julep missy, zoya hazel, opi solitaire, color club over the moon









added zoya mosheen glitter topcoat


----------



## PhoebeMom

I have Essie Butler Please on my fingers (love it) and OPI You don't know Jacque on my toes


----------



## Christa W

> This is my first time posting on this thread. Nail Rock in Venus Gold and Ruby Wing in Mini Kitten Heals. I am LOVING how shiny this gold is and now I want to put this pink on my toes!


 Welcome!! That pink is amazing. I tend to wear pink on my toes most over any other color. I agree it would make a killer pedi!!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  disney frozen inspired nail art...plastic wrap mani

l to r:  julep missy, zoya hazel, opi solitaire, color club over the moon









added zoya mosheen glitter topcoat




Truly gorgeous!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Got my nails filled today!!





It's noting special, just UV gel nails with a clear tip and pink gel. But I think they're gorgeous!!

I got the clear tips for the initial application because then I always have the option of having my tips painted different colors, having my nails look completely natural, or coating the entire nail. I personally think it's a lot more versatile than a French mani.


----------



## nectarbean

I moved and can't find a single place that does hard uv gel only. They all glue acrylic tips on first, cover with uv gel, then paint french on. I just removed Essie wicked, my go-to polish.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I moved and can't find a single place that does hard uv gel only. They all glue acrylic tips on first, cover with uv gel, then paint french on.

I just removed Essie wicked, my go-to polish.

You mean they glue on plastic tips?

A lot of places do that. That's what the place I  go to does.They don't sculpt gel nails, but that doesn't make them any less "real" as gel nails. 

It is odd that they paint the French on though...I've never experienced that. If I want a French mani and either acrylic or gel, they glue on WHITE tips and cover with clear gel.


----------



## nectarbean

Oh I'm not saying they aren't "real". I just prefer a sculpted gel nail because I work in a hospital and the handwash is harsh on polish and glue and the only thing that ever lasted was pure gel nails. I can do my own left hand that way but not my right hand lol.


----------



## Parasoul

Today sucks. My girlfriend of nearly three years wants to break up with me. We had a small argument earlier today over something stupid. She told me she wanted to break up and after some talk she took it back. Even if she did take it back I feel sick to my stomach. I can't get rid of this feeling and it's driving me crazy. I'm mad and sad. I want to feel anything but this. Now I can't help but think its going to happen and we just stalled it. I feel it lurking over me and it sucks. I don't even know what to say to her. I feel like such a shitty person. I know I'm not the greatest guy in the world and I have my flaws. I try though. It sucks to have someone you love say it isn't good enough. Sorry for the blog post. I was just hoping writing down my thoughts would help. I'm going to go to the beach to try and cheer up! If that doesn't help there's always whiskey. I hope you're all having a lovely day.


----------



## nectarbean

*hugs* I'm sorry that happened to you [@]Parasoul[/@] As someone who has had a relationship recently turned upside down and backwards, I feel confident in suggesting that you two sit down and have a talk. You both should listen to what the other wants/needs/feels and be open minded. Couples therapy showed me that communication is really important and we dont always communicate, even though we think we do. Something caused her to reach that point, but nothing can't be worked through if both parties are willing and invested. Good luck, chin up.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Verissmd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Oh I'm not saying they aren't "real". I just prefer a sculpted gel nail because I work in a hospital and the handwash is harsh on polish and glue and the only thing that ever lasted was pure gel nails. I can do my own left hand that way but not my right hand lol.

Gotcha.

I totally understand being rough on the hands/glue...I'm a preschool teacher so I wash my hands more times in a day than I can count, and I use diluted bleach all the time as well. Fortunately for me though, I haven't had any issues with tips and gel. I've gotten gel nails both ways, and I haven't noticed any difference except in price, so I now always get the tips because it costs me about $20 less!


----------



## nectarbean

Maybe I just need to find a better nail salon! I didn't have luck with them last time but it could just be the glue they use or something. I HATE not having my nails done lol.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Some salons are definitely better than others, and even at a good salon, there may be a bad tech.

There are a million where I live, but I only go to one, and actually, only ever let 1 specific tech touch my nails. I love the way he does them and how he listens to what I want and is very careful with his work. I've heard great things about another place and tech, but they're more expensive, so I have never gone there since "why fix what ain't broke?"


----------



## jessrose18

julep cameron with a coat of julep rosa on top (no topcoat)


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep cameron with a coat of julep rosa on top (no topcoat)











Af
I really like that!  Just wondering...  how hard is it to take off?  I'm just coming off the "glitter-VDay" mani and boy was that PIA to get off!!  After that I did a deep-blue -- last night I resorted to using a mild-bleach to get the blue off my skin.


----------



## gingergirl12308

Essies Warm and Toasty Turtleneck!! Its like a bright purple with gray undertones, almost like a dirty purple.

Great pop of color but in a warmer, wintery way.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Today sucks. My girlfriend of nearly three years wants to break up with me. We had a small argument earlier today over something stupid. She told me she wanted to break up and after some talk she took it back. Even if she did take it back I feel sick to my stomach. I can't get rid of this feeling and it's driving me crazy. I'm mad and sad. I want to feel anything but this. Now I can't help but think its going to happen and we just stalled it. I feel it lurking over me and it sucks. I don't even know what to say to her. I feel like such a shitty person. I know I'm not the greatest guy in the world and I have my flaws. I try though. It sucks to have someone you love say it isn't good enough. Sorry for the blog post. I was just hoping writing down my thoughts would help. I'm going to go to the beach to try and cheer up! If that doesn't help there's always whiskey. I hope you're all having a lovely day.


 [HUGS] So sorry to hear. I hooe it all works out for you.


----------



## Christa W

Having a little fun with textures and finishes in the same color family.  This is my purple/fuchsia mani using Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces, Zoya Carter and for an accent Polish TBH Alice After Eight.





Here's one with flash and the accent nail is completely warm


----------



## jennm149

Zoya Rue with Monet as an accent


----------



## acostakk

Bondi Lady Liberty and Nabi Multi Jumbo Glitter (I think!)


----------



## itsoliviaaah

I'm wearing Zoya Yara! It's a very pretty olive green with gold in it.






Photo creds to zoya.com


----------



## Nic1986

I'm wearing Carrie Underwood for OPI Goodbye Shoes with a matte topcoat. Love this color!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bondi Lady Liberty and Nabi Multi Jumbo Glitter (I think!)



Love that glitter. I almost took it in the swap but opt'd for the pink flakie one instead.  I love your choice of colors to pair with it!!!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Rue with Monet as an accent




That looks nice!


----------



## Lumaday

I have a one-time use for Zoya if anyone wants it.  It's for the buy 2 from the new spring collection and get the Monet topper free plus free shipping.  First one to inbox me gets it!

EDIT - Code taken!


----------



## Parasoul

Impulse shopping...I got three new Essie's from the Resort Collection. I saw them at work yesterday (I always check for new Essie colors.) and to my surprise I saw four new gems! I decided to pick up the three that I usually wouldn't get because reasons.



Find Me An Oasis, Cocktails &amp; Coconuts and Resort Fling. I also got a random pink because I don't have many pinks.



Mod Square. Mani coming soon!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ladymeag

I felt like matching the weather this week - Zoya's Kotori (gray background with a little blue sparkle)


----------



## Jessismith

This is OPI Mimosas for Mr and Mrs, with a sheer shimmer topcoat of L'Oreal Enchant. *edit: I mean Revlon Enchant*


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Impulse shopping...I got three new Essie's from the Resort Collection. I saw them at work yesterday (I always check for new Essie colors.) and to my surprise I saw four new gems! I decided to pick up the three that I usually wouldn't get because reasons.





Find Me An Oasis, Cocktails &amp; Coconuts and Resort Fling.

I also got a random pink because I don't have many pinks.





Mod Square.

Mani coming soon!!!




Cocktails &amp; Coconuts is such a great polish.  I love Find Me an Oasis too!!! Great choices.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *ladymeag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I felt like matching the weather this week - Zoya's Kotori (gray background with a little blue sparkle) 




Love the polish/color!  NOT loving the weather....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  ugg....


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Rue with Monet as an accent




I like how nice and clean this looks.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having a little fun with textures and finishes in the same color family.  This is my purple/fuchsia mani using Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces, Zoya Carter and for an accent Polish TBH Alice After Eight.





Here's one with flash and the accent nail is completely warm





LOVE LOVE LOVE the colors!!


----------



## Christa W

I changed my polish last night to Love Letter From Scofflaw.  This was an anniversary/Valentine's Day polish that Scofflaw released as a pre-order on Feb 7th for only 1 hour.  Everyone who wanted it got it but that was it.  (It might be on Mei Mei or another international stock list)





It's really hard to capture everything this polish has going on.  There is some subtle red sparkle and a silver shimmer.  All of it is packed in a black base.  It almost reminds me of pencil lead. I want to draw with my nails LOL.  In certain lighting it looks brown as well.  I love the vampy quality of this polish.  Shown is 2 coats no top coat.  I wanted to show how shiny it was on it's own.  I think I could have done 3 coats.


----------



## Parasoul

> Cocktails &amp; Coconuts is such a great polish.Â  I love Find Me an Oasis too!!! Great choices.


I still need to use the ones I bought last week. Dx Working on it now though. Pictures when the sun comes up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I still need to use the ones I bought last week. Dx Working on it now though. Pictures when the sun comes up.





My untried list is getting longer than my tried list!!!  Welcome to being a nail polish addict.  muahahahaha!


----------



## Parasoul

> My untried list is getting longer than my tried list!!!Â  Welcome to being a nail polish addict.Â  muahahahaha!


That's so bad though! Lol. I'm going on a no buy until I try them all. I still need a stamping set though. :3


----------



## DonnaD

Ignore the horrible cuticles.  I've managed to get them to grow out by putting a layer of hard gel on and that's finally gone too!  I have nails again, people!  It's crazy up in here!  But my cuticles aren't bouncing back as fast.  I'm going to give my tried and true cuticle recovery system a try...which consists of a continual application of Nivea Lip Butter all day everyday for 3 days.

This is SquareHue West End which is the absolute perfect ink blue with a top coat of China Glaze Blue Sparrow which really made it pop.  I am in love!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ignore the horrible cuticles.  I've managed to get them to grow out by putting a layer of hard gel on and that's finally gone too!  I have nails again, people!  It's crazy up in here!  But my cuticles aren't bouncing back as fast.  I'm going to give my tried and true cuticle recovery system a try...which consists of a continual application of Nivea Lip Butter all day everyday for 3 days.

This is SquareHue West End which is the absolute perfect ink blue with a top coat of China Glaze Blue Sparrow which really made it pop.  I am in love!




AHHHHHH Donna!!!! I missed you!!! I LOVE THIS!!!  That's really a stunning blue!


----------



## Parasoul

Zoya Julieanne and Arabella because Christa doesn't have them. Nya nya nya nya nya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> Ignore the horrible cuticles. Â I've managed to get them to grow out by putting a layer of hard gel on and that's finally gone too! Â I have nails again, people! Â It's crazy up in here! Â But my cuticles aren't bouncing back as fast. Â I'm going to give my tried and true cuticle recovery system a try...which consists of a continual application of Nivea Lip Butter all day everyday for 3 days. This is SquareHue West End which is the absolute perfect ink blue with a top coat of China Glaze Blue Sparrow which really made it pop. Â I am in love!


Donna's back with a blue fury!! These look awesome Donna. Please don't leave us again.  /emoticons/[email protected].png 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Julieanne and Arabella because Christa doesn't have them. Nya nya nya nya nya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




OMG!!!  I love Arabella!!! I NEEED it.


----------



## Parasoul

> OMG!!!Â  I love Arabella!!! I NEEED it.


Good. Because I'm sending it to you.


----------



## chaostheory

I know many people are wearing Zoya in "Dot" because we got it in our ipsy bags. I don't love this one (up close it's a bit streaky and not as opaque as I would have liked) but I'm wearing it because I broke a nail on my right hand WAY down (into ouch-this-hurts-so-bad territory!) so I figured light colored nails wouldn't draw attention to it while it grew out. (and naked nails are _not_ an option!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I know many people are wearing Zoya in "Dot" because we got it in our ipsy bags. I don't love this one (up close it's a bit streaky and not as opaque as I would have liked) but I'm wearing it because I broke a nail on my right hand WAY down (into ouch-this-hurts-so-bad territory!) so I figured light colored nails wouldn't draw attention to it while it grew out. (and naked nails are _not_ an option!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I think it's really pretty but a shame about the formula.  Although it's probably pretty dupable... (is that even a word???).


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


My untried list is getting longer than my tried list!!!  Welcome to being a nail polish addict.  muahahahaha!
That's so bad though! Lol. I'm going on a no buy until I try them all. I still need a stamping set though. :3 
I have hundreds of Untrieds and I'm pretty sure I have more of them than my Trieds.

I just finished wearing Zoya Belinda. I couldn't get a remotely accurate photo, but it's a lovely deep purple that seems to glow a little from within.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ignore the horrible cuticles.  I've managed to get them to grow out by putting a layer of hard gel on and that's finally gone too!  I have nails again, people!  It's crazy up in here!  But my cuticles aren't bouncing back as fast.  I'm going to give my tried and true cuticle recovery system a try...which consists of a continual application of Nivea Lip Butter all day everyday for 3 days.

This is SquareHue West End which is the absolute perfect ink blue with a top coat of China Glaze Blue Sparrow which really made it pop.  I am in love!






I love it!!

I'm still wearing no polish and rocking the natural look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love gel nails!!! And as soon as I get bored of having colorless nails, I have 3 new polishes that I can try  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Parasoul

> I have hundreds of Untrieds and I'm pretty sure I have more of them than my Trieds. I just finished wearing Zoya Belinda. I couldn't get a remotely accurate photo, but it's a lovely deep purple that seems to glow a little from within.


That was actually one of the ones I wanted to pick up too! I'm a sucker for purple, teal, and dark reds. Oh dark reds though.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Envy stamped with Squarehue Honor &amp; BM-415


----------



## acostakk

Despite a couple of "meh" reviews regarding formula, I couldn't resist China Glaze Sand Dolla Make you Holla. It took four coats, but worth it! And it dries super fast, so it wasn't that bad.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Despite a couple of "meh" reviews regarding formula, I couldn't resist China Glaze Sand Dolla Make you Holla. It took four coats, but worth it! And it dries super fast, so it wasn't that bad.



This looks amazing! So glad it worked for you.  I keep seeing reviews where this looks amazing and they are saying 2 coats.  I am so sad mine is such a terrible bottle but maybe I need to go that final coat and up to to 4!!!


----------



## acostakk

> This looks amazing! So glad it worked for you.Â  I keep seeing reviews where this looks amazing and they are saying 2 coats.Â  I am so sad mine is such a terrible bottle but maybe I need to go that final coat and up to to 4!!!Â


 Maybe see if you could exchange and try a different bottle? I did two thin coats and one moderate and it was ok. One more moderate coat and I was super pleased with it. Husband says it reminds him of circus animal cookies. He may try to eat my nails!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Maybe see if you could exchange and try a different bottle? I did two thin coats and one moderate and it was ok. One more moderate coat and I was super pleased with it. Husband says it reminds him of circus animal cookies. He may try to eat my nails!
That's a fantastic idea!  I will do it if my Sally's ever gets in any more of them.  The whole display is completely empty!!!


----------



## acostakk

> That's a fantastic idea!Â  I will do it if my Sally's ever gets in any more of them.Â  The whole display is completely empty!!!


 I believe it! I got the last bottle at my Sally's, and I'd been stalking them waiting for them to set up the display. Unrelated, but I haven't seen those LA Girl splatters anywhere. I know my RiteAid had the display, but they vanished. I'll check the next town over if I can find an excuse to head that way.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have hundreds of Untrieds and I'm pretty sure I have more of them than my Trieds.

I just finished wearing Zoya Belinda. I couldn't get a remotely accurate photo, but it's a lovely deep purple that seems to glow a little from within.
That was actually one of the ones I wanted to pick up too! I'm a sucker for purple, teal, and dark reds. Oh dark reds though. 
I almost didn't get it, but I'm glad that I did. It has a subtle microshimmer to it, too; blue and fuchsia, I believe.


----------



## mariahzelada

I believe the colour is OPI Taupe-less Beach. It's from their new Brazil line. I could never find a perfect beige but I gotta say, I am really digging this colour! Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *mariahzelada* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I believe the colour is OPI Taupe-less Beach. It's from their new Brazil line. I could never find a perfect beige but I gotta say, I am really digging this colour!



Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk
I want that color!!!! I love all the colors from the Brazil collection but the neutrals especially


----------



## Nic1986

Here's the mani I just took off. It's Goodbye Shoes from the OPI Carrie Underwood collection. I added a matte topcoat. This picture makes it look very grey, but its actually a greyish green. 





Here's what I'm wearing now. Deborah Lippman Girls Just Want to Have Fun with a Sally Hensen Grape Shifter accent nail. I'm loving this mani!


----------



## LanieBuck

Metro Pollen-Tin by China Glaze


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I believe it! I got the last bottle at my Sally's, and I'd been stalking them waiting for them to set up the display. Unrelated, but I haven't seen those LA Girl splatters anywhere. I know my RiteAid had the display, but they vanished. I'll check the next town over if I can find an excuse to head that way.
I went to another Sally's tonight after work and they didn't have Sand Dolla but they did have the other shades in the collection so since it was BOGO polish I grabbed Tail Me Something and Teal the Tide Turns.  Tried Teal the Tide Turns on one nail and it's the same formula so maybe I am applying it all wrong.


----------



## acostakk

> I went to another Sally's tonight after work and they didn't have Sand Dolla but they did have the other shades in the collection so since it was BOGO polish I grabbed Tail Me Something and Teal the Tide Turns.Â  Tried Teal the Tide Turns on one nail and it's the same formula so maybe I am applying it all wrong.Â


 If it makes you feel any better, I already have a big chip, and on my non-dominant hand! Oh well. It's not like I don't have over 100 untried to solace myself with....


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Decoded. In natural light it pulls a bit blue-gray...


----------



## Nic1986

Love that grey, it looks fantastic on you!

I'm so excited, my mom called last night and told me she'd sent me some mail..........some NAIL MAIL! She works for HSN and apparently they were having some kind of sale, so she order a bunch of Deborah Lippmann's for me. I'm getting Girls Just Want To Have Fun (to replace my mini thats almost gone), Mermaid's Eyes and the Starlight collection, which I think is a set of 6. Yea, my moms awesome. Now I just have to wait for them to get here!!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

This is Zoya GeiGei topped with Dollish Polish Chocolate Coating Makes it go Down Easier (I have to admit I purchased the entire Princess Bride Collection because well...Princess Bride. Totally one of the best movies ever made!)


----------



## Parasoul

> I believe it! I got the last bottle at my Sally's, and I'd been stalking them waiting for them to set up the display. Unrelated, but I haven't seen those LA Girl splatters anywhere. I know my RiteAid had the display, but they vanished. I'll check the next town over if I can find an excuse to head that way.


I've had similar luck. I've found three of the bottles so far (None of the ones I actually wanted but I got them anyway ((Because Christa doesn't have enough polish and needs more.)) Thank you for looking by the way! It means a lot.


----------



## Parasoul

> I almost didn't get it, but I'm glad that I did. It has a subtle microshimmer to it, too; blue and fuchsia, I believe.


I want to go out and buy more but I feel like I'm just throwing money away when I have a few bottles at home I haven't even tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

> I want to go out and buy more but I feel like I'm just throwing money away when I have a few bottles at home I haven't even tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 It's a slippery slope! I figure I could change my polish twice a week for a year using nothing but my untrieds. That's assuming I don't buy any more. It drove me nuts for a while, but you get used to it!


----------



## Parasoul

> It's a slippery slope! I figure I could change my polish twice a week for a year using nothing but my untrieds. That's assuming I don't buy any more. It drove me nuts for a while, but you get used to it!


I still can't help but feel guilty. They're just sitting there completely new!! Such a shame.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SunshineCitizen

I just have to share what I've got on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The inspiration is from a print on my PJ's and I thought that it would look super cute as nail art so I gave it a shot.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just have to share what I've got on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The inspiration is from a print on my PJ's and I thought that it would look super cute as nail art so I gave it a shot.








Wow!  This is awesome.  I want to see the PJ's!!!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just have to share what I've got on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The inspiration is from a print on my PJ's and I thought that it would look super cute as nail art so I gave it a shot.








Love the design!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just have to share what I've got on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The inspiration is from a print on my PJ's and I thought that it would look super cute as nail art so I gave it a shot.








Wow, love it!  I wish I was talented and patient enough to do fun stuff like that!


----------



## Lumaday

Here's my last two manis:  Zoya Dot (loved this polish and didn't have any problems with formula except a little streakiness that evened out with 2 coats)  Please ignore the awful uneven cuticle mistakes - I was in a rush when I did this mani!









Orly Teal Unreal.  This polish is so so gorgeous in person.  A true deep teal - it's brighter and more green than these photos show.  For some reason my cell phone camera likes to turn green into blue.  The formula is great, like a crelly, and dries very quickly.  It was easy to put it where I wanted it with no cuticle flooding.  This is two coats with topcoat but it's very shiny on its own.













Here's a better pic of the actual color via ecosmetics.blogspot.com


----------



## Jessismith

Oh snap! I'm such an HSN junkie. Lucky you!!



> Love that grey, it looks fantastic on you! I'm so excited, my mom called last night and told me she'd sent me some mail..........some NAIL MAIL! She works for HSN and apparently they were having some kind of sale, so she order a bunch of Deborah Lippmann's for me. I'm getting Girls Just Want To Have Fun (to replace my mini thats almost gone), Mermaid's Eyes and the Starlight collection, which I think is a set of 6. Yea, my moms awesome. Now I just have to wait for them to get here!!!!


----------



## Jessismith

Both are gorgeous on you!



> Here's my last two manis: Â Zoya Dot (loved this polish and didn't have any problems with formula except a little streakiness that evened out with 2 coats) Â Please ignore the awful uneven cuticle mistakes - I was in a rush when I did this mani!
> 
> 
> 
> Orly Teal Unreal. Â This polish is so so gorgeous in person. Â A true deep teal - it's brighter and more green than these photos show. Â For some reason my cell phone camera likes to turn green into blue. Â The formula is great, like a crelly, and dries very quickly. Â It was easy to put it where I wanted it with no cuticle flooding. Â This is two coats with topcoat but it's very shiny on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a better pic of the actual color viaÂ ecosmetics.blogspot.com


Oh snap! I'm such an HSN junkie. Lucky you!!


> Love that grey, it looks fantastic on you! I'm so excited, my mom called last night and told me she'd sent me some mail..........some NAIL MAIL! She works for HSN and apparently they were having some kind of sale, so she order a bunch of Deborah Lippmann's for me. I'm getting Girls Just Want To Have Fun (to replace my mini thats almost gone), Mermaid's Eyes and the Starlight collection, which I think is a set of 6. Yea, my moms awesome. Now I just have to wait for them to get here!!!!


----------



## Christa W

Dashing Housewife Cupid's Crazy Delight.


----------



## NotTheMama

> I want to go out and buy more but I feel like I'm just throwing money away when I have a few bottles at home I haven't even tried.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I have upwards of 100 untrieds...it's a slippery slope indeed....


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have upwards of 100 untrieds...it's a slippery slope indeed....
Oh GOD just in my China Glaze I have 37 untrieds.... I think I may stop counting now.


----------



## wrkreads

I've been in a nail polish slump, but I tried out some Sally Hansen salon effect strips last night.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been in a nail polish slump, but I tried out some Sally Hansen salon effect strips last night.




Ah!!! Those are so cute!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree.
Thanks @sleepykat and @Christa W. I've gone ahead and ordered Burne-Jones Dream minus Fated Prince! I'm waiting excitedly and looking forward to trying them! I've been missing this thread, so in the meantime, I'll spend some time catching up. I put on a gel polish base for my current mani, and I have had this one mani on for a week and I definitely see the benefit if you want to have a long-lasting mani.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Ruby Wing Mini Kitten Heels + Zoya Dahlia accent


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Ruby Wing Mini Kitten Heels + Zoya Dahlia accent
Love the brightness! I must get some rhinestones!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been in a nail polish slump, but I tried out some Sally Hansen salon effect strips last night.




These look great on you; I love the pattern and the b&amp;w! You did the application fantastically! I'd be scared I'd make such a mess of it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh GOD just in my China Glaze I have 37 untrieds.... I think I may stop counting now.

Fingers and toes?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dashing Housewife Cupid's Crazy Delight. 








I love how thermals can be the "easy French". What is its typical look on you?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 




  


They look great! I especially love the Teal Unreal on you. I think I have to get Dot sometime soon!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just have to share what I've got on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The inspiration is from a print on my PJ's and I thought that it would look super cute as nail art so I gave it a shot.








It's really lovely. Sweet As Candy is such a wonderful 'nude' base for this!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Julieanne and Arabella because Christa doesn't have them. Nya nya nya nya nya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




It looks beautiful! Of course Christa probably has 14 dupes of every polish you and I have!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's really pretty but a shame about the formula.  Although it's probably pretty dupable... (is that even a word???). 
I checked, and Zoya calls it a 4 out of their 5-point opacity scale. That makes me sad because I think it is such a pretty colour - and have been seriously toying with the idea of still getting it, but... If you come across something similar, but more opaque, please let me know! I agree it seems very dupe-able! &lt; Spell-check on here didn't complain about that version.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Envy stamped with Squarehue Honor &amp; BM-415
Awesome! I'm looking forward to the delivery of that plate set! I envy Envy.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here's the mani I just took off. It's Goodbye Shoes from the OPI Carrie Underwood collection. I added a matte topcoat. This picture makes it look very grey, but its actually a greyish green. 





Here's what I'm wearing now. Deborah Lippman Girls Just Want to Have Fun with a Sally Hensen Grape Shifter accent nail. I'm loving this mani!
Goodbye Shoes looks fantastic on you matte! It would be neat to see with Grape Shifter too.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Decoded.

In natural light it pulls a bit blue-gray...




Love it! Sometimes I'm convinced grey polish is my very favourite.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is Zoya GeiGei topped with Dollish Polish Chocolate Coating Makes it go Down Easier (I have to admit I purchased the entire Princess Bride Collection because well...Princess Bride. Totally one of the best movies ever made!)




This combo is so very perfect with your complexion!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep cameron with a coat of julep rosa on top (no topcoat)




It's great how the mix created an even more complex colour!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having a little fun with textures and finishes in the same color family.  This is my purple/fuchsia mani using Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces, Zoya Carter and for an accent Polish TBH Alice After Eight.





Here's one with flash and the accent nail is completely warm




Just fantastic! I love this combination.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Rue with Monet as an accent






Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is OPI Mimosas for Mr and Mrs, with a sheer shimmer topcoat of L'Oreal Enchant. *edit: I mean Revlon Enchant*





Lovely nudes with some pizzazz! It reminds me - Rue is on my untried list and I'm looking forward to experimenting with it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ignore the horrible cuticles.  I've managed to get them to grow out by putting a layer of hard gel on and that's finally gone too!  I have nails again, people!  It's crazy up in here!  But my cuticles aren't bouncing back as fast.  I'm going to give my tried and true cuticle recovery system a try...which consists of a continual application of Nivea Lip Butter all day everyday for 3 days.

This is SquareHue West End which is the absolute perfect ink blue with a top coat of China Glaze Blue Sparrow which really made it pop.  I am in love!




Donna I love blues! But you have a way of making them all look even so much better. This is like the best piece of deep intense blue stone (lapis/sodalite?) you could ever find! It has that gorgeous natural random look to it!


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  I agree.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @sleepykat and @Christa W . I've gone ahead and ordered Burne-Jones Dream minus Fated Prince! I'm waiting excitedly and looking forward to trying them! I've been missing this thread, so in the meantime, I'll spend some time catching up. I put on a gel polish base for my current mani, and I have had this one mani on for a week and I definitely see the benefit if you want to have a long-lasting mani.
Click to expand...

 How exciting! I just finished wearing Rose Bower for a couple days. Sorry I didn't capture good photos of it, but I loved it.


----------



## sleepykat

Orly Pure Porcelain--it's a pink-leaning off-white. Three coats:


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love how thermals can be the "easy French". What is its typical look on you?
For this particular polish it's the pink one most of the time.  Most thermals will have the tip color different.


----------



## Christa W

Decided to fancy my nails up a bit for a dinner tomorrow night.  I chose Zoya Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie collection.  Jury is still out on how I feel about it but it's fun to stare at.


----------



## Nic1986

I'm so excited! I just got off Etsy (uh oh!) and of course I just had to order some polish! These will be my very first indies. I have these 3 beauties coming to me: (these are not my pictures, by the way)





Children of the Forest- nude/brown thermal by Novel Nail Polish





Gargle Blaster- mint green shimmer with fuchsia, silver and gunmetal glitters by Painted Sabotage.





The Professor- dark brown with blue and copper shimmer and purple and gold micro glitter by The Lady Varnishes. This one also comes with a Lilac Blossom scent and a cute copper charm for the bottle.

I can't wait for these to get here, and I have no idea how I'm going to decide which to wear first!!!!


----------



## Last Contrast

Facets of Fuschia by Revlon


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided to fancy my nails up a bit for a dinner tomorrow night.  I chose Zoya Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie collection.  Jury is still out on how I feel about it but it's fun to stare at.





That is amazing!! I definitely need to get some!!!


----------



## PeridotCricket

Quote thing not working. Let's try this again.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided to fancy my nails up a bit for a dinner tomorrow night.  I chose Zoya Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie collection.  Jury is still out on how I feel about it but it's fun to stare at.




I may have to try this one soon.  It has a really nice effect to it!

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Pure Porcelain--it's a pink-leaning off-white. Three coats:



















This is a really nice lighter tone; love it!


----------



## theexxception

Got a display rack for my nail polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just started over not too long ago and here it is. So excited to see them all.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got a display rack for my nail polishes



just started over not too long ago and here it is. So excited to see them all. 


Oooh that's nice, I need one of those!  My collection has grown a lot the last few months (joined Julep in December and been going crazy with Zoya) and I have them all in a box right now.  It's really heavy though, I'd like to have a nice display.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided to fancy my nails up a bit for a dinner tomorrow night.  I chose Zoya Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie collection.  Jury is still out on how I feel about it but it's fun to stare at.





Pretty!  I tried Lux the other day over Dot and it was really pretty but I took it off right away.  I have to meet with clients at work a lot, so I try to keep the really blingy polishes for days/weeks when I know I don't have a lot of work meetings.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Pure Porcelain--it's a pink-leaning off-white. Three coats:



















Very classy, looks lovely on you!


----------



## jesemiaud

Ib preparation of snowpocalypse #152 for the winter, here's my blizzard manicure with Square Hue West End topped with Dollish Polish Iocane Powder. I love the West End, but Holy Stained Cuticles!


----------



## Christa W

While I enjoyed Cosmo, I found out we were going someplace else so I changed my nails to a little more subtle polish.  I got Zoya Hudson today in the mail and did it as my manicure and my pedicure.  I love the shimmery shades from the Awaken collection so much! This is 2 coats.  Some reviews recommend 3.  I wasn't really concerned.  I think it looked beautiful.  The shimmer in this one is far more complex than in Rebel.  I also got Dillon but have only swatched it on a nail wheel so far.


----------



## kaitlin1209

I've got Zoya Odette on my toes and Nailtini Caviar Cocktail on my fingers.


----------



## theexxception

> Got a display rack for my nail polishes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> just started over not too long ago and here it is. So excited to see them all.


 When my boyfriend came in to see my rack I thought he was going to be like whoa that's a lot. He came in and said you don't have that many I was so happy he said that so I can still buy more without a lot of grief haha.


----------



## OiiO

Been a while since I last posted in this thread, but here's my most recent mani/swatch. If anybody is subscribed to Beauty Box 5, you probably received a duo of Rockstar Nails nail polish + sprinkles in your February box. Mine came in pretty teal color, and this is the result.


----------



## TammyH2144

> Been a while since I last posted in this thread, but here's my most recent mani/swatch. If anybody is subscribed to Beauty Box 5, you probably received a duo of Rockstar Nails nail polish + sprinkles in your February box. Mine came in pretty teal color, and this is the result.


 Love it!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Been a while since I last posted in this thread, but here's my most recent mani/swatch. If anybody is subscribed to Beauty Box 5, you probably received a duo of Rockstar Nails nail polish + sprinkles in your February box. Mine came in pretty teal color, and this is the result.




Welcome back.  I was wondering where you were off to.  What a great mani to come back with this is fantastic!!


----------



## chaostheory

I just got my very first Indie polish, KBShimmer "Oh Splat!"


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Love it!!
Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome back.  I was wondering where you were off to.  What a great mani to come back with this is fantastic!!
Thank you! I just wasn't feeling nail-spired lately  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Color Club Sweetpea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got bored of my non-colored nails (though they were very pretty since they're gel...but a week with no color is a long time for me), and I bought 3 new polishes last week after getting my nails filled!

This is a bad paint job, but I don't really care since I'll probably only have it on for the next couple of days, and the only place I'm going is work...and I work at a daycare with 2 year olds.


----------



## wrkreads

I found a couple of Color Club minis at Winners this weekend, so here's Portfolio with a fake stud accent.

Sorry about the blurry picture, I had a hard time photographing the duochrome finish, and the only shots that showed multi colours were blurry.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found a couple of Color Club minis at Winners this weekend, so here's Portfolio with a fake stud accent.

Sorry about the blurry picture, I had a hard time photographing the duochrome finish, and the only shots that showed multi colours were blurry.




Nice!  I'll have to look for this one next time I'm at Winners.  I've been using a chameleon purple-green Essence shade lately, but gave up on photographing it lol

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Been a while since I last posted in this thread, but here's my most recent mani/swatch. If anybody is subscribed to Beauty Box 5, you probably received a duo of Rockstar Nails nail polish + sprinkles in your February box. Mine came in pretty teal color, and this is the result.




Very cool!  Love the sprinkle texture!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found a couple of Color Club minis at Winners this weekend, so here's Portfolio with a fake stud accent.

Sorry about the blurry picture, I had a hard time photographing the duochrome finish, and the only shots that showed multi colours were blurry.




Love the dots on this as well!!!


----------



## wadedl

Painted my nails for once. Zoya Demi with Julep Oscar


----------



## sleepykat

Thermal polish from eighty4 called Chameleon; one coat Orly Bonder base coat, three coats Chameleon, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat. It is MUCH brighter than my photos show. The color change was awesome. I didn't have to do anything to make it react, just my body temperature. Application was a little patchy.


----------



## AlexandraB

at the moment I have Barry M Gelly Polish on I don't know the polish name, but its a dark purple. But was just a quick coat of polish! I have a fancy dress party in two weeks and I'm going as a 'Flapper' so prepping my nails for then and finding a good polish. I've recently become a bit obsessed with having the ring finger painted with a glitter coat and the rest painted as a basic paint. I was wearing lots of Essie and OPI but to be honest I think Barry M is just as good, and so much cheaper!


----------



## TammyH2144

Had my nails done Friday:





China Glaze Custom Kicks and Your such a kabuki Queen (I don't remember what the brand was, but I remember the name!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  I'm hoping to do something to dress them up... maybe tonight or tomorrow.

TammyH2144


----------



## theexxception

> Had my nails done Friday:
> 
> China Glaze Custom Kicks and Your such a kabuki Queen (I don't remember what the brand was, but I remember the name! Â   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Â I'm hoping to do something to dress them up... maybe tonight or tomorrow. TammyH2144


 I had my nails done for valentines day and just had to show you because it is similar to yours


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I enjoyed Cosmo, I found out we were going someplace else so I changed my nails to a little more subtle polish.  I got Zoya Hudson today in the mail and did it as my manicure and my pedicure.  I love the shimmery shades from the Awaken collection so much! This is 2 coats.  Some reviews recommend 3.  I wasn't really concerned.  I think it looked beautiful.  The shimmer in this one is far more complex than in Rebel.  I also got Dillon but have only swatched it on a nail wheel so far.




Lovely!  Now that I have been seeing more swathes of the Awaken collection it makes me want them all.  This one and Dillon are particularly pretty!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had my nails done for valentines day and just had to show you because it is similar to yours 


How fun!  I love the dots!  it makes the whole thing come together.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lovely!  Now that I have been seeing more swathes of the Awaken collection it makes me want them all.  This one and Dillon are particularly pretty! 
Yep!  I knew after I got Rebel that I had to have the other two.  Taking them off is a bit messy but it's so worth it!!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yep!  I knew after I got Rebel that I had to have the other two.  Taking them off is a bit messy but it's so worth it!! 
I took off Orly Teal Unreal last night and that was definitely a mess!  For the harder polishes to take off I use a mixture of Acetone and regular polish remover and that seems to work well.  Monet is hard to get off too - I had put Monet over Teal Unreal for my weekend manicure and the Monet just sticks to the nail even through base coat, two layers of polish, and top coat.  I need to look into glitter removers.  I tried the tin foil thing last week and it worked ok.


----------



## Christa W

I had every intention of doing a fancy stamping mani today with a birthday theme since it's my birthday and I ended up spending too much time cleaning last night and in the process broke some of my nails so I had to trim them down.  I decided on Dashing Housewife Putting on the Gloves instead. 

This is 3 coats no top coat.  I find this to be such a refreshing color.  It reminds me of a Sprite soft drink.  If I get ambitious later I might do something fancy since we did all the fun stuff this morning.  I plan on shopping this afternoon and having a nice chilled out evening.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had every intention of doing a fancy stamping mani today with a birthday theme since it's my birthday and I ended up spending too much time cleaning last night and in the process broke some of my nails so I had to trim them down.  I decided on Dashing Housewife Putting on the Gloves instead. 

This is 3 coats no top coat.  I find this to be such a refreshing color.  It reminds me of a Sprite soft drink.  If I get ambitious later I might do something fancy since we did all the fun stuff this morning.  I plan on shopping this afternoon and having a nice chilled out evening.




That is a fun, sprite-like color!


----------



## jessrose18

zoya awaken collection (minus cole)

l to r:  rebel, dillon, hudson, brooklyn, dot and monet


----------



## jessrose18

zoya hudson (purple) zoya rebel (blue) with Whimsical Nail Polish by Pam in Frozen topcoat


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya awaken collection (minus cole)

l to r:  rebel, dillon, hudson, brooklyn, dot and monet






Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya hudson (purple) zoya rebel (blue) with Whimsical Nail Polish by Pam in Frozen topcoat




Great swatches!  I really need Dillon in my life.  Your manicure is so cute!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had every intention of doing a fancy stamping mani today with a birthday theme since it's my birthday and I ended up spending too much time cleaning last night and in the process broke some of my nails so I had to trim them down.  I decided on Dashing Housewife Putting on the Gloves instead. 

This is 3 coats no top coat.  I find this to be such a refreshing color.  It reminds me of a Sprite soft drink.  If I get ambitious later I might do something fancy since we did all the fun stuff this morning.  I plan on shopping this afternoon and having a nice chilled out evening.




Really cute, it does make me want to drink a Sprite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

PS - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## dressupthedog

> I had every intention of doing a fancy stamping mani today with a birthday theme since it's my birthday and I ended up spending too much time cleaning last night and in the process broke some of my nails so I had to trim them down.Â  I decided on Dashing Housewife Putting on the Gloves instead.Â  This is 3 coats no top coat.Â  I find this to be such a refreshing color.Â  It reminds me of a Sprite soft drink.Â  If I get ambitious later I might do something fancy since we did all the fun stuff this morning.Â  I plan on shopping this afternoon and having a nice chilled out evening.


 Happy Birthday! This is a fun, refreshing spring color. I really like it.


----------



## lochnessie

> Thermal polish from eighty4 called Chameleon; one coat Orly Bonder base coat, three coats Chameleon, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat. It is MUCH brighter than my photos show. The color change was awesome. I didn't have to do anything to make it react, just my body temperature. Application was a little patchy.


 How did Chameleon wear on you? I also wore it this weekend and had some chips pretty early on when I hadn't been rough on my nails at all. I also used Bonder, and used Cult Nails Wicked Fast on top. I'm curious if it's just me! It is an awesome color changer, though.


----------



## jesemiaud

> I had every intention of doing a fancy stamping mani today with a birthday theme since it's my birthday and I ended up spending too much time cleaning last night and in the process broke some of my nails so I had to trim them down.Â  I decided on Dashing Housewife Putting on the Gloves instead.Â  This is 3 coats no top coat.Â  I find this to be such a refreshing color.Â  It reminds me of a Sprite soft drink.Â  If I get ambitious later I might do something fancy since we did all the fun stuff this morning.Â  I plan on shopping this afternoon and having a nice chilled out evening.


 Happy Birthday, Christa!


----------



## acostakk

> I had every intention of doing a fancy stamping mani today with a birthday theme since it's my birthday and I ended up spending too much time cleaning last night and in the process broke some of my nails so I had to trim them down.Â  I decided on Dashing Housewife Putting on the Gloves instead.Â  This is 3 coats no top coat.Â  I find this to be such a refreshing color.Â  It reminds me of a Sprite soft drink.Â  If I get ambitious later I might do something fancy since we did all the fun stuff this morning.Â  I plan on shopping this afternoon and having a nice chilled out evening.


 Happy birthday! I hope your day is filled sparkly goodness!


----------



## acostakk

Orly Androgynie. This is on my third day of wear  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. There's a whole lotta sparkle going on.


----------



## Jessismith

Revlon Colorstay - Bold Sangria


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Happy birthday! I hope your day is filled sparkly goodness!
Actually it was!!!  I got my Sephora beauty birthday gift and while I was in there I picked up my first Sephora X polish.  So it was on clearance and came in a Christmas ornament packaging but it's still so sparkly!!!

Thank you all for your warm birthday wishes.  Today was an awesome day.  Chocolate nachos at the beach and shopping for cosmetics.  Life does not get better than this!


----------



## sleepykat

> Thermal polish from eighty4 called Chameleon; one coat Orly Bonder base coat, three coats Chameleon, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat. It is MUCH brighter than my photos show. The color change was awesome. I didn't have to do anything to make it react, just my body temperature. Application was a little patchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did Chameleon wear on you? I also wore it this weekend and had some chips pretty early on when I hadn't been rough on my nails at all. I also used Bonder, and used Cult Nails Wicked Fast on top. I'm curious if it's just me! It is an awesome color changer, though.
Click to expand...

 I put it on last night. I got one chip this afternoon. I was at work, typing and writing mostly. I use base coat to prevent staining and I use top coat for shine and drying; I change my polish so often that I don't worry much about wear time (although I despise chips, so I will change polish tonight got sure).


----------



## Courtnee

I don't know if it is a budget brand or what but, I am planning on putting on fluro pink and blue LA GIRL nailpolish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Courtnee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if it is a budget brand or what but, I am planning on putting on fluro pink and blue LA GIRL nailpolish. 
I love LA Girl polishes especially the 3D effects ones.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Courtnee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I don't know if it is a budget brand or what but, I am planning on putting on fluro pink and blue LA GIRL nailpolish. 
I love LA Girl polishes especially the 3D effects ones. 


Yeah, it's a budget brand with a bunch of great polishes. Agreed, the 3D Effects are the best--they are just like the Zoya polishes Aurora and Blaze, that type of holo/glitter/jewel-toned amazingness. But LA Girl has a teal one, which Zoya doesn't! (I think Zoya Storm has that effect, too, but I haven't tried it.)


----------



## NotTheMama

> I had every intention of doing a fancy stamping mani today with a birthday theme since it's my birthday and I ended up spending too much time cleaning last night and in the process broke some of my nails so I had to trim them down.Â  I decided on Dashing Housewife Putting on the Gloves instead.Â  This is 3 coats no top coat.Â  I find this to be such a refreshing color.Â  It reminds me of a Sprite soft drink.Â  If I get ambitious later I might do something fancy since we did all the fun stuff this morning.Â  I plan on shopping this afternoon and having a nice chilled out evening.


 Happy birthday!! I'm not normally one for a white polish base, but this is adorable!!


----------



## Courtnee

Yay!!!!!!! I'm not the only one!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## Courtnee

Yay


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon Colorstay - Bold Sangria





That's the type of polish you describe as yummy!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had every intention of doing a fancy stamping mani today with a birthday theme since it's my birthday and I ended up spending too much time cleaning last night and in the process broke some of my nails so I had to trim them down.  I decided on Dashing Housewife Putting on the Gloves instead. 

This is 3 coats no top coat.  I find this to be such a refreshing color.  It reminds me of a Sprite soft drink.  If I get ambitious later I might do something fancy since we did all the fun stuff this morning.  I plan on shopping this afternoon and having a nice chilled out evening.




Happy Birthday! I hope you have a beautiful day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


How exciting! I just finished wearing Rose Bower for a couple days. Sorry I didn't capture good photos of it, but I loved it.
You can't believe what happened! My delivery arrived as the Ballerina collection -eep! But they were very good about it and I'm looking forward to Burne-Jones Dream soon!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya hudson (purple) zoya rebel (blue) with Whimsical Nail Polish by Pam in Frozen topcoat




Love this!  (I just saw the movie this past weekend and really really LOVED it!)


----------



## KateR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Envy stamped with Squarehue Honor &amp; BM-415
LOVE LOVE LOVE it, and I really love the stamp you used!


----------



## DonnaD

This one is a polish I wanted forever and received at Secret Santa time as a surprise gift from my not real Secret Santa.  Follow that?  Yeah.

Anyway, it's Manglaze Lesbi-Honest which is matte but I topcoated it because I adore it way more when it's shiny.  It is now one of my favs as the polish and application are far superior to other matte polishes I've ever used.  Not kidding.  And the colour is fanfeakintastic.  Fortunately, sorta, I'll be wearing it for a while because I jammed my middle finger on a cabinet and tore the crap out of the cuticle area down to the knuckle and it's a bloody mess and I'm not going near acetone until it's healed.  Ow.

Oh, and ignore the blue on the pointer.  I was putting Puffy Paint on crocheted slippers and stained the polish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This one is a polish I wanted forever and received at Secret Santa time as a surprise gift from my not real Secret Santa.  Follow that?  Yeah.

Anyway, it's Manglaze Lesbi-Honest which is matte but I topcoated it because I adore it way more when it's shiny.  It is now one of my favs as the polish and application are far superior to other matte polishes I've ever used.  Not kidding.  And the colour is fanfeakintastic.  Fortunately, sorta, I'll be wearing it for a while because I jammed my middle finger on a cabinet and tore the crap out of the cuticle area down to the knuckle and it's a bloody mess and I'm not going near acetone until it's healed.  Ow.

Oh, and ignore the blue on the pointer.  I was putting Puffy Paint on crocheted slippers and stained the polish.




This is great and the bottle is awesome!!  That alone makes it a must have.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is great and the bottle is awesome!!  That alone makes it a must have.
It's a totally awesome bottle.  The brunette has pink panties that say Manglaze on them lol.


----------



## madeupMegan

Orly Opposites Attract. Totally couldn't make the magnetic effect work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I love the colour!


----------



## acostakk

Julie G Beach Bonfire. Pretty color. Too bad I really dislike it with my skin tone. Oh well. I'm cleaning the kitchen tomorrow, it won't last long anyway.


----------



## Christa W

I can't say enough awesome things about Dashing Housewife polish.  This is my 4th polish of the 5 I bought and I am in love.  I plan on ordering her St Patty's themed trio as soon as I get paid again.  This is Rockin' Housewife, the reason I know of this brand to begin with.  It's a hot pink jelly with black and white glitters and some large white skull glitters too.  It is also a glow in the dark.  The skull glitters are a pain to fish for.  However, I chose not to even try for this mani.  I loved this without them.  It's so squishy and fun.  I love it.  I did top it off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it dry down a bit dull but not too bad.  I wanted a super high gloss look.  It reminds me of seeds inside a watermelon!! This is 2 coats.  I am happy with the build up and the polish leveled out very nicely after the second coat.  I am sure I can do 3 for a more saturated look.  You can almost see the VNL on my pinkie.  Did I mention I loved this????


----------



## SunshineCitizen

This week I went for a freehand chevron print nail art design. Not willing to waste time creating tape stencils and bothering about neat edges I came up with this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week I went for a freehand chevron print nail art design. Not willing to waste time creating tape stencils and bothering about neat edges I came up with this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


Love the combo of colors you used.  What polishes are those?


----------



## SunshineCitizen

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love the combo of colors you used.  What polishes are those?
Thank you! Nail polish used: essence-24/7 base coat, essence- peachy keen, miss sporty orange,and green nail polish, Lâ€™oreal- Maui wave, Gabriella Salvete top coat


----------



## jesemiaud

> This week I went for a freehand chevron print nail art design. Not willing to waste timeÂ creating tape stencils and bothering about neatÂ edges I came up with this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Super fun!


----------



## DevinMcWhite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't say enough awesome things about Dashing Housewife polish.  This is my 4th polish of the 5 I bought and I am in love.  I plan on ordering her St Patty's themed trio as soon as I get paid again.  This is Rockin' Housewife, the reason I know of this brand to begin with.  It's a hot pink jelly with black and white glitters and some large white skull glitters too.  It is also a glow in the dark.  The skull glitters are a pain to fish for.  However, I chose not to even try for this mani.  I loved this without them.  It's so squishy and fun.  I love it.  I did top it off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it dry down a bit dull but not too bad.  I wanted a super high gloss look.  It reminds me of seeds inside a watermelon!! This is 2 coats.  I am happy with the build up and the polish leveled out very nicely after the second coat.  I am sure I can do 3 for a more saturated look.  You can almost see the VNL on my pinkie.  Did I mention I loved this????




You're kinda selling me on this brand. Where do you buy it? Etsy?


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't say enough awesome things about Dashing Housewife polish.  This is my 4th polish of the 5 I bought and I am in love.  I plan on ordering her St Patty's themed trio as soon as I get paid again.  This is Rockin' Housewife, the reason I know of this brand to begin with.  It's a hot pink jelly with black and white glitters and some large white skull glitters too.  It is also a glow in the dark.  The skull glitters are a pain to fish for.  However, I chose not to even try for this mani.  I loved this without them.  It's so squishy and fun.  I love it.  I did top it off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it dry down a bit dull but not too bad.  I wanted a super high gloss look.  It reminds me of seeds inside a watermelon!! This is 2 coats.  I am happy with the build up and the polish leveled out very nicely after the second coat.  I am sure I can do 3 for a more saturated look.  You can almost see the VNL on my pinkie.  Did I mention I loved this????




Wow, I love that.  Such a delicate shade and then amped up with the awesome glitters, very cool!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week I went for a freehand chevron print nail art design. Not willing to waste time creating tape stencils and bothering about neat edges I came up with this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


Awesome job, especially for freehand.  Love the colors you chose.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're kinda selling me on this brand. Where do you buy it? Etsy?
It's a great brand; I've got a few of them myself! She used to be on Etsy, but now she's got her own website - dashinghousewife.com


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I love that.  Such a delicate shade and then amped up with the awesome glitters, very cool!
The more I look at it the more I love it.  I think it's everything I though that my Maybelline Color Show Pretty in Polka should have been.  Not that Pretty in Polka isn't a pretty polish but it didn't apply for me like i thought it would.  In order to get the real opacity I wanted I needed 3 coats and the glitters are far chunkier and it's less of a hot pink and more of a coral type pink.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's a great brand; I've got a few of them myself! She used to be on Etsy, but now she's got her own website - dashinghousewife.com 
What she said!

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You're kinda selling me on this brand. Where do you buy it? Etsy?


----------



## Lumaday

I wish I had taken a picture of it, but the other day I did two layers of Zoya Odette and then used Julep Rae on the tips for a french mani style.  Those two colors look awesome together.  My lines were a little messed up though.  I used band aids as a guide for the tip - it worked pretty well, but Rae is a thick polish so there was a bit of a ridge.  I sealed it with one coat of the Julep topcoat which took care of that but made the edges a little wavy.  Then the Julep topcoat caused shrinkage (hate that - it's an awesome topcoat except for the next day shrinkage) so I just took it off.

I'll try again sometime and if it turns out better I'll post pics!  But if anyone has Odette and Rae (or a similar color to Rae) they compliment each other really well.


----------



## Lumaday

Today it's Zoya Chyna - I love it!  Not a perfect paint job, but the thing I like about the Pixie Dust finish is that it is so easy to clean up the cuticle area.  I just take a shower or soak my nails for a few minutes and the excess comes right off.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This one is a polish I wanted forever and received at Secret Santa time as a surprise gift from my not real Secret Santa.  Follow that?  Yeah.

Anyway, it's Manglaze Lesbi-Honest which is matte but I topcoated it because I adore it way more when it's shiny.  It is now one of my favs as the polish and application are far superior to other matte polishes I've ever used.  Not kidding.  And the colour is fanfeakintastic.  Fortunately, sorta, I'll be wearing it for a while because I jammed my middle finger on a cabinet and tore the crap out of the cuticle area down to the knuckle and it's a bloody mess and I'm not going near acetone until it's healed.  Ow.

Oh, and ignore the blue on the pointer.  I was putting Puffy Paint on crocheted slippers and stained the polish.




Ouch! That sounds painful. Feel better! And in the meantime, that is a nice colour with a neat accent.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today it's Zoya Chyna





These are all so great! It looks like we're going for the brights to counteract this long winter. (Well, unless you're in Florida or something.)

Chyna is so lovely - it's on my list to get for sure. It looks great on you and I love that ring too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week I went for a freehand chevron print nail art design. Not willing to waste time creating tape stencils and bothering about neat edges I came up with this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


I really like what you came up with - it reminds me of birthday cake candles too for some reason!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't say enough awesome things about Dashing Housewife polish.  This is my 4th polish of the 5 I bought and I am in love.  I plan on ordering her St Patty's themed trio as soon as I get paid again.  This is Rockin' Housewife, the reason I know of this brand to begin with.  It's a hot pink jelly with black and white glitters and some large white skull glitters too.  It is also a glow in the dark.  The skull glitters are a pain to fish for.  However, I chose not to even try for this mani.  I loved this without them.  It's so squishy and fun.  I love it.  I did top it off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it dry down a bit dull but not too bad.  I wanted a super high gloss look.  It reminds me of seeds inside a watermelon!! This is 2 coats.  I am happy with the build up and the polish leveled out very nicely after the second coat.  I am sure I can do 3 for a more saturated look.  You can almost see the VNL on my pinkie.  Did I mention I loved this????




Tsk - Christa is tempting us all again...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to count my fuchsia untrieds just to make sure I really need this???

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G Beach Bonfire. Pretty color. Too bad I really dislike it with my skin tone. Oh well. I'm cleaning the kitchen tomorrow, it won't last long anyway.



I'm like you on this type of colour - I find the rusts/pumpkin golds... tans and warm browns too - really beautiful, but I don't feel they suit me. Honestly and objectively looking at this one on you, it's still a lovely colour, and though it highlights the pink tones in your skin, it's not detracting from your complexion or the colour, so wear away!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tsk - Christa is tempting us all again...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have to count my fuchsia untrieds just to make sure I really need this???
Then you don't want to know she's having a flash sale 30% off with code MIKES30 until 4 PM PST???  I just ordered the St. Patty's Day trio and with shipping and discount was 18 something PLUS I had PayPal funds in there I forgot about from my Llarowe credit from a combination order so I only spend 15!!  Can't wait!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Orly Opposites Attract. Totally couldn't make the magnetic effect work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I love the colour!
I've not tried this one, but if all the standard tricks for making a magnetic polish work don't work, well, the colour is super on you anyway!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
These are all so great! It looks like we're going for the brights to counteract this long winter. (Well, unless you're in Florida or something.)

Chyna is so lovely - it's on my list to get for sure. It looks great on you and I love that ring too.
Thank you Monika  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Chyna is a great red, it's bright but deep at the same time if that makes sense and I feel like it would compliment any skin tone.  I just love the red and silver glitter and matte finish.  If you have an Ulta near you you might be able to find it on sale for $4.99.


----------



## jessrose18

julep march riviera collection skittle mani









bottles:  l to r:  Elisa, Margaret,  Lilou, Princess Grace, and Harriet


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep march riviera collection skittle mani









bottles:  l to r:  Elisa, Margaret,  Lilou, Princess Grace, and Harriet
OMG I love it!  What is that top coat?  So cute!  Your picture just made me so excited to get my It Girl box with Margaret and Princess Grace!


----------



## Nic1986

DL Mermaid's Eyes


----------



## jessrose18

i used revlon moon candy in supernova for the cellophane glitter topper.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep march riviera collection skittle mani









bottles:  l to r:  Elisa, Margaret,  Lilou, Princess Grace, and Harriet
They're great fast-forward to spring colours!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



DL Mermaid's Eyes 




It's a lovely blue - perfect for some snowflakes, but also very complex as-is!


----------



## magsatron

> julep march riviera collection skittle mani
> 
> 
> 
> bottles: Â l to r: Â Elisa, Margaret, Â Lilou, Princess Grace, and Harriet
> ​


 I love this! So fresh &amp; perfect for spring.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep march riviera collection skittle mani









bottles:  l to r:  Elisa, Margaret,  Lilou, Princess Grace, and Harriet
I really like this!  So "spring" looking!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



DL Mermaid's Eyes 





The blue is gorgeous!!


----------



## wrkreads

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Then you don't want to know she's having a flash sale 30% off with code MIKES30 until 4 PM PST???  I just ordered the St. Patty's Day trio and with shipping and discount was 18 something PLUS I had PayPal funds in there I forgot about from my Llarowe credit from a combination order so I only spend 15!!  Can't wait! 


I'm so sad that she doesn't ship to Canada. I got so excited to see she sells mini bottles since a lot of indies don't. And then I was crushed to see no shipping to Canada. Boo.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm so sad that she doesn't ship to Canada. I got so excited to see she sells mini bottles since a lot of indies don't. And then I was crushed to see no shipping to Canada. Boo.
BOOOOOOO!  I love your profile pic btw!!! Maybe we can have someone get them here and ship them to you.  What colors were you looking at?


----------



## wrkreads

> Â  I'm so sad that she doesn't ship to Canada. I got so excited to see she sells mini bottles since a lot of indies don't. And then I was crushed to see no shipping to Canada. Boo.
> 
> 
> 
> BOOOOOOO!Â  I love your profile pic btw!!! Maybe we can have someone get them here and ship them to you.Â  What colors were you looking at?Â
Click to expand...

 Thanks, I just got it cut and coloured this week. You make a dangerous offer lol. I'd love to get minis of: - pocket full of sweettarts - I pink I'll find him - frostbite


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks, I just got it cut and coloured this week. You make a dangerous offer lol. I'd love to get minis of:
- pocket full of sweettarts
- I pink I'll find him
- frostbite
I will grab them next time I place an order or there is a sale and ship them to you.  Not sure how soon it might be but I was going to get you something else for Christmas santa anyway!


----------



## wrkreads

> Thanks, I just got it cut and coloured this week. You make a dangerous offer lol. I'd love to get minis of: - pocket full of sweettarts - I pink I'll find him - frostbite
> 
> 
> 
> I will grab them next time I place an order or there is a sale and ship them to you.Â  Not sure how soon it might be but I was going to get you something else for Christmas santa anyway!
Click to expand...

 Thanks so much, you're such a sweetheart. I'll totally pay shipping if you flip me a pm with the amount, whenever you get them.


----------



## Monika1

My last nail experiment was a messy layering adventure. It started with an amazing blue. China Glaze Frostbite (old news for some of you, I know) is a spectacularly vibrant blue that has absolutely no traces of green in it and in some lighting shows purple elements. Generally, I see it as an electric royal blue; what some might expect of Zoya Song (a rather dark shimmery blue, really more 'navy', closer to what you see at my cuticle in the second photo) due to seeing brightly lit photos of it.



        



I kept on piling on the layers to see how the polishes worked for stamping and to see how I liked various images. First Color Club Harp On It, then Nubar Reclaim:



        



Then Zoya Savita - what a neat effect; it looks like the matte polish floats on the holo - and Trixie:



        



And I topped it off with Konad Special Yellow. The final look really varies with lighting!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last nail experiment was a messy layering adventure. It started with an amazing blue. China Glaze Frostbite (old news for some of you, I know) is a spectacularly vibrant blue that has absolutely no traces of green in it and in some lighting shows purple elements. Generally, I see it as an electric royal blue; what some might expect of Zoya Song (a rather dark shimmery blue, really more 'navy', closer to what you see at my cuticle in the second photo) due to seeing brightly lit photos of it.



        



I kept on piling on the layers to see how the polishes worked for stamping and to see how I liked various images. First Color Club Harp On It, then Nubar Reclaim:



        



Then Zoya Savita - what a neat effect; it looks like the matte polish floats on the holo - and Trixie:



        



And I topped it off with Konad Special Yellow. The final look really varies with lighting!



        


Such a great base to layer with.  You are so creative with your stamping.  I never thought to layer any.  I like the end result especially the yellow!


----------



## jesemiaud

> My last nail experiment was a messy layering adventure. It started with an amazing blue. China Glaze Frostbite (old news for some of you, I know) is a spectacularly vibrant blue that has absolutely no traces of green in it and in some lighting shows purple elements. Generally, I see it as an electric royal blue; what some might expect of Zoya Song (a rather dark shimmery blue, really more 'navy', closer to what you see at my cuticle in the second photo) due to seeing brightly lit photos of it.
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> I kept on piling on the layers to see how the polishes worked for stamping and to see how I liked various images. First Color Club Harp On It, then Nubar Reclaim:
> 
> Â  Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> Then Zoya Savita - what a neat effect; it looks like the matte polish floats on the holo - and Trixie:
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â
> 
> And I topped it off with Konad Special Yellow. The final look really varies with lighting!
> 
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â


 Wow...amazing! You are my stamping hero!


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI All That Jasmine with Wet N' Wild Party of Five Glitters

Can you tell I desperately want it to be spring?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

A teal ombre for the new stubs. I had a bad break on my picture hand, so they all had to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LA Girl Teal Ombre set


----------



## Christa W

I have a ton of untried polish that I have been holding off on until I could use some of the new plates I purchased.  I finally got around to playing with one of them tonight.  The plate I used is from My Online Shop called Special Edition.  It's all cartoon characters. I specifically bought it because of the Disney characters and most specifically The Little Mermaid ones. I chose Ariel, Sebastian and Flounder.  The Little Mermaid is my favorite Disney cartoon.  I knew the perfect indie to use for accent nails as well.

Here is my Little Mermaid mani using Scofflaw David Bowie's Bulge on my pointer and pinkie.  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls is my go to creme for nail art and I used it again here.  For the decals I used Kleancolor black on all of them for the outline then painted on the colors on the stamp using the decal method.  For Ariel I used Sinful Colors in Poudre for her skin and first layered Sinful Colors in Citrine for her hair.  I thought it was a bit too orange and since Citrine was almost jelly like I layered Sinful Colors Laced Up on top.  (err actually underneath).  For Sebastian I used Laced Up on most of his body with his face in Essie Mamba and his shell in OPI Painted Desert Cinnamon.  I used Milani White on the Spot for his eyes and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Fuschia Flare for his tongue.  Lastly for Flounder I also used White on the Spot for his eyes.  The fins are a combination of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Blue-Away and Blue-ming Fast.  Finally his body is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I topped everything off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it's my favorite top coat in the history of ever. 

I love this more than words can even say.  I need to invest in some acrylic paints though because I find the nail polish very hard to work with sometimes in that even the non fast dri polish dries quickly and I end up with goopy polish.  Overall though I think these are awesome.  I tried something different with application too and I found it to be much better.  The Scofflaw polish is amazing and tomorrow when the sun is out I plan on taking my new camera outside for some good shots.  There's so much going on in the polish and my pics are kind of flat.


----------



## Nic1986

Haha! David Bowie's Bulge! That mani is awesome!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a ton of untried polish that I have been holding off on until I could use some of the new plates I purchased.  I finally got around to playing with one of them tonight.  The plate I used is from My Online Shop called Special Edition.  It's all cartoon characters. I specifically bought it because of the Disney characters and most specifically The Little Mermaid ones. I chose Ariel, Sebastian and Flounder.  The Little Mermaid is my favorite Disney cartoon.  I knew the perfect indie to use for accent nails as well.

Here is my Little Mermaid mani using Scofflaw David Bowie's Bulge on my pointer and pinkie.  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls is my go to creme for nail art and I used it again here.  For the decals I used Kleancolor black on all of them for the outline then painted on the colors on the stamp using the decal method.  For Ariel I used Sinful Colors in Poudre for her skin and first layered Sinful Colors in Citrine for her hair.  I thought it was a bit too orange and since Citrine was almost jelly like I layered Sinful Colors Laced Up on top.  (err actually underneath).  For Sebastian I used Laced Up on most of his body with his face in Essie Mamba and his shell in OPI Painted Desert Cinnamon.  I used Milani White on the Spot for his eyes and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Fuschia Flare for his tongue.  Lastly for Flounder I also used White on the Spot for his eyes.  The fins are a combination of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Blue-Away and Blue-ming Fast.  Finally his body is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I topped everything off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it's my favorite top coat in the history of ever. 

I love this more than words can even say.  I need to invest in some acrylic paints though because I find the nail polish very hard to work with sometimes in that even the non fast dri polish dries quickly and I end up with goopy polish.  Overall though I think these are awesome.  I tried something different with application too and I found it to be much better.  The Scofflaw polish is amazing and tomorrow when the sun is out I plan on taking my new camera outside for some good shots.  There's so much going on in the polish and my pics are kind of flat.








LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  I'm a HUGE Disney fan!  And your stamping is amazing!  I hope that someday I can do it 1/2 as well as the people on this board.


----------



## jesemiaud

> I have a ton of untried polish that I have been holding off on until I could use some of the new plates I purchased.Â  I finally got around to playing with one of them tonight.Â  The plate I used is from My Online Shop called Special Edition.Â  It's all cartoon characters. I specifically bought it because of the Disney characters and most specifically The Little Mermaid ones. I chose Ariel, Sebastian and Flounder.Â  The Little Mermaid is my favorite Disney cartoon.Â  I knew the perfect indie to use for accent nails as well. Here is my Little Mermaid mani using Scofflaw David Bowie's Bulge on my pointer and pinkie.Â  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls is my go to creme for nail art and I used it again here.Â  For the decals I used Kleancolor black on all of them for the outline then painted on the colors on the stamp using the decal method.Â  For Ariel I used Sinful Colors in Poudre for her skin and first layered Sinful Colors in Citrine for her hair.Â  I thought it was a bit too orange and since Citrine was almost jelly like I layered Sinful Colors Laced Up on top.Â  (err actually underneath).Â  For Sebastian I used Laced Up on most of his body with his face in Essie Mamba and his shell in OPI Painted Desert Cinnamon.Â  I used Milani White on the Spot for his eyes and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Fuschia Flare for his tongue.Â  Lastly for Flounder I also used White on the Spot for his eyes.Â  The fins are a combination of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Blue-Away and Blue-ming Fast.Â  Finally his body is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.Â  I topped everything off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it's my favorite top coat in the history of ever.Â  I love this more than words can even say.Â  I need to invest in some acrylic paints though because I find the nail polish very hard to work with sometimes in that even the non fast dri polish dries quickly and I end up with goopy polish.Â  Overall though I think these are awesome.Â  I tried something different with application too and I found it to be much better.Â  The Scofflaw polish is amazing and tomorrow when the sun is out I plan on taking my new camera outside for some good shots.Â  There's so much going on in the polish and my pics are kind of flat.


 Wow...speechless! I really have to give that reverse stamping another try.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a ton of untried polish that I have been holding off on until I could use some of the new plates I purchased.  I finally got around to playing with one of them tonight.  The plate I used is from My Online Shop called Special Edition.  It's all cartoon characters. I specifically bought it because of the Disney characters and most specifically The Little Mermaid ones. I chose Ariel, Sebastian and Flounder.  The Little Mermaid is my favorite Disney cartoon.  I knew the perfect indie to use for accent nails as well.

Here is my Little Mermaid mani using Scofflaw David Bowie's Bulge on my pointer and pinkie.  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls is my go to creme for nail art and I used it again here.  For the decals I used Kleancolor black on all of them for the outline then painted on the colors on the stamp using the decal method.  For Ariel I used Sinful Colors in Poudre for her skin and first layered Sinful Colors in Citrine for her hair.  I thought it was a bit too orange and since Citrine was almost jelly like I layered Sinful Colors Laced Up on top.  (err actually underneath).  For Sebastian I used Laced Up on most of his body with his face in Essie Mamba and his shell in OPI Painted Desert Cinnamon.  I used Milani White on the Spot for his eyes and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Fuschia Flare for his tongue.  Lastly for Flounder I also used White on the Spot for his eyes.  The fins are a combination of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Blue-Away and Blue-ming Fast.  Finally his body is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I topped everything off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it's my favorite top coat in the history of ever. 

I love this more than words can even say.  I need to invest in some acrylic paints though because I find the nail polish very hard to work with sometimes in that even the non fast dri polish dries quickly and I end up with goopy polish.  Overall though I think these are awesome.  I tried something different with application too and I found it to be much better.  The Scofflaw polish is amazing and tomorrow when the sun is out I plan on taking my new camera outside for some good shots.  There's so much going on in the polish and my pics are kind of flat.





Wow Christa, this is just incredible. The characters are so cute and precise and the detail you're able to get blows my mind! Sure, I look a the photo here and it looks amazing, but actual nails are less than a quarter of the size of those on your photos on my monitor! To get all the colour in the teenie tiny space - wow! What kind of brush are you using for the polish?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A teal ombre for the new stubs. I had a bad break on my picture hand, so they all had to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LA Girl Teal Ombre set

What a lovely set of colours! Sorry to hear about the break, but they look really good like this too, so that's good. I've had a bunch of green/turquoise/teals for my pedi for a while, and just put on purples (with some silver) for my mani. I am amazed by how well the purples and teals go together. I have to keep that colour combination in mind for a fun spring mani! ...or teal/purple/yellow? ...or? There are just too many options!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow Christa, this is just incredible. The characters are so cute and precise and the detail you're able to get blows my mind! Sure, I look a the photo here and it looks amazing, but actual nails are less than a quarter of the size of those on your photos on my monitor! To get all the colour in the teenie tiny space - wow! What kind of brush are you using for the polish?
I was using a brush that belonged to a friend of mine he used to paint Warhammer miniatures but the nail polish makes the brush stiff and uncooperative so I actually use the smallest dotting tool I have.  They key is to filling the things you want in front first like Sebastian's eyes for example.  Then I could do his head after it dried and not have to be so careful to go over the area I already did for his eyes.  I would love to get a magnifying light like Donna D has.  I usually just put the dotting tool into the polish brush/wand when I am painting because putting the polish in a painting dish or on foil makes it dry too fast.  I dropped one of them last night doing it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow...speechless! I really have to give that reverse stamping another try.


Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOVE LOVE LOVE this!  I'm a HUGE Disney fan!  And your stamping is amazing!  I hope that someday I can do it 1/2 as well as the people on this board.  


Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Haha! David Bowie's Bulge! That mani is awesome!
Thank you guys!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A teal ombre for the new stubs. I had a bad break on my picture hand, so they all had to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LA Girl Teal Ombre set

Love that!  I have been so into teal lately.  I loved that Orly Teal Unreal I picked up a few weeks ago, it is such a perfect shade of teal.  Going to get lots of use from it this summer and I feel like this type of manicure will be happening to me too soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a ton of untried polish that I have been holding off on until I could use some of the new plates I purchased.  I finally got around to playing with one of them tonight.  The plate I used is from My Online Shop called Special Edition.  It's all cartoon characters. I specifically bought it because of the Disney characters and most specifically The Little Mermaid ones. I chose Ariel, Sebastian and Flounder.  The Little Mermaid is my favorite Disney cartoon.  I knew the perfect indie to use for accent nails as well.

Here is my Little Mermaid mani using Scofflaw David Bowie's Bulge on my pointer and pinkie.  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls is my go to creme for nail art and I used it again here.  For the decals I used Kleancolor black on all of them for the outline then painted on the colors on the stamp using the decal method.  For Ariel I used Sinful Colors in Poudre for her skin and first layered Sinful Colors in Citrine for her hair.  I thought it was a bit too orange and since Citrine was almost jelly like I layered Sinful Colors Laced Up on top.  (err actually underneath).  For Sebastian I used Laced Up on most of his body with his face in Essie Mamba and his shell in OPI Painted Desert Cinnamon.  I used Milani White on the Spot for his eyes and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Fuschia Flare for his tongue.  Lastly for Flounder I also used White on the Spot for his eyes.  The fins are a combination of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Blue-Away and Blue-ming Fast.  Finally his body is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I topped everything off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it's my favorite top coat in the history of ever. 

I love this more than words can even say.  I need to invest in some acrylic paints though because I find the nail polish very hard to work with sometimes in that even the non fast dri polish dries quickly and I end up with goopy polish.  Overall though I think these are awesome.  I tried something different with application too and I found it to be much better.  The Scofflaw polish is amazing and tomorrow when the sun is out I plan on taking my new camera outside for some good shots.  There's so much going on in the polish and my pics are kind of flat.








Christa, that's awesome!  Love your color choices and the stamping turned out awesome!


----------



## lissa1307

Havent been on much lately,ton going on.but everyone's nails are so pretty!!!!


----------



## wrkreads

Grabbed a couple Joe Fresh polishes while grocery shopping last night and tried out Twilight with an Orchid accent nail. Twilight was super hard to photograph because it's so full of holo flakies. I actually did Orchid on my pinky and topped with one coat of Twilight, just to see what would happen, and you can barely see the colour difference.


----------



## NotTheMama

Well, tomorrow is the big day!!! These are my wedding nails!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

> Well, tomorrow is the big day!!! These are my wedding nails!!!


 Congratulations and have a marvelous day! Your nails are gorgeous!


----------



## Lumaday

Julep Monaco And Rae


----------



## Christa W

Here is the aforementioned shot of David Bowie's Bulge by Scofflaw.  It wasn't sunny yesterday so I didn't bother taking any photos.  I got a new camera for my birthday and I am still playing around with it.  I could only afford the standard lens kit and will hopefully be getting my macro lens soon. 

I love this polish.  There's SOOO much going on.  The color didn't come out as accurate as I wanted it but that's my fault as I am still getting to know my settings.  It's described as "a rich, deep coral polish with subtle shimmer. It's accented with matte and holographic teal glitters of various sizes and also features small dark red glitters and a bronze microglitter.".  I love me some crelly glitter polishes and this is no exception.  Application was fantastic.


----------



## Lumaday

> Well, tomorrow is the big day!!! These are my wedding nails!!!


 Beautiful, Congrats!!


----------



## Nic1986

I'm so excited to share my current mani! This is my first indie polish and I couldn't be happier with it!

Children of the Forest by Novel Nail Polish: it's a glitter thermal inspired by the Game of Thrones (if anyones a fan). It's a lovely taupe when cold and a wonderful light/neutral color when warm. Its got green, gold, teal and brown glitters of all shapes and sizes. The formula was amazing, I didn't even need to bother with clean up. It also changes colors very well, in my warm picture I had to use water but thats because my hands have been chilly all day. While not as dramatic as some of the other thermals I've seen, I'm loving it! My pictures really don't do it justice, at all.





A terrible picture of the bottle, my phones camera isn't that great.





Cool.





Warm.





In transition


----------



## jessrose18

julep monaco and julep tania


----------



## latinafeminista

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Monaco And Rae






Gorgeous Combo! This is making me regret not getting Monaco in my box this month!


----------



## OiiO

Right now I'm wearing Incoco nail applique in Garden Path.

Didn't feel like polishing my nails lately, so I get by with these cheat stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I'm wearing Incoco nail applique in Garden Path.

Didn't feel like polishing my nails lately, so I get by with these cheat stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Looks gorgeous! Did they work well for you?


----------



## mintyminad

Pale pink and violet with flower stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last nail experiment was a messy layering adventure. It started with an amazing blue. China Glaze Frostbite (old news for some of you, I know) is a spectacularly vibrant blue that has absolutely no traces of green in it and in some lighting shows purple elements. Generally, I see it as an electric royal blue; what some might expect of Zoya Song (a rather dark shimmery blue, really more 'navy', closer to what you see at my cuticle in the second photo) due to seeing brightly lit photos of it.



        



I kept on piling on the layers to see how the polishes worked for stamping and to see how I liked various images. First Color Club Harp On It, then Nubar Reclaim:



        



Then Zoya Savita - what a neat effect; it looks like the matte polish floats on the holo - and Trixie:



        



And I topped it off with Konad Special Yellow. The final look really varies with lighting!



        


Love this design!  Looks great!

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grabbed a couple Joe Fresh polishes while grocery shopping last night and tried out Twilight with an Orchid accent nail. Twilight was super hard to photograph because it's so full of holo flakies. I actually did Orchid on my pinky and topped with one coat of Twilight, just to see what would happen, and you can barely see the colour difference.




Cool!  I'll have to look for these next time I'm out.


----------



## sleepykat

I was wearing Revlon Perplex (I've read rumors that they've repromoted the same shade with a different name: Naughty). I really like it. But I messed it up, so before I change polishes I wanted to experiment with reverse decal stamping. Not the kind where you color it in; I wanted to start very basic. I stamped on a cartoon platypus with Zoya Purity:






I watched tutorials on YouTube by Lucy's Stash. She shows three different ways to do the stamping decals that look amazing.


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Looks gorgeous! Did they work well for you?
Yep, last year I wore them on vacation and they lasted over 2 weeks without chipping. I think Incoco are my favorite nail strips.


----------



## BeautyJunction

I went in for two spring polishes from 2012 and 2013 - O.P.I. I Don't Give A Rotterdam as base, over which I wore Polka.com. My nails are recovering from major damage (got caught in suitcase zip, following which there was an accident while chopping veggies) and are of varying lengths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## madeupMegan

Nails Inc. Porchester Square with Nails Inc. Sloane Gardens

I've been really enjoying Nails Inc. polishes recently.


----------



## Christa W

I could not for the life of me decide what polish to use under one of my glitter bombs so I put 3 of them together on a nail wheel and layered my glitter on top.  I loved it so much I decided to recreate it on my nails.  I used the 3 shimmer shades from the Zoya Awaken line.  This is Dillon, Rebel and Hudson.  I added one generous coat of Laquerlicious No Tricks, Just Treats which I recently purchased from Llarowe.  This amazing glitter polish was made for the October A Indied subscription box.  I guess they didn't sell out because there were some extras for sale.  I love Laquerlicious and think it's my favorite brand for all out glitter polishes.  Even though this one has a Halloween theme to it, I could very easily have used it for Mardi Gras or any other time for that matter.  I also love these three Zoyas.  I talked so much about the glitter I forgot about them!!! 

I am putting in a spoiler for picture spam



 


 


 Before the glitter was added. I did not do a gradient on purpose, it did leave a bit of lines but I knew they would be covered up by the glitter.



 Macro of No Tricks, Just Treats


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wearing Revlon Perplex (I've read rumors that they've repromoted the same shade with a different name: Naughty). I really like it. But I messed it up, so before I change polishes I wanted to experiment with reverse decal stamping. Not the kind where you color it in; I wanted to start very basic. I stamped on a cartoon platypus with Zoya Purity:








I watched tutorials on YouTube by Lucy's Stash. She shows three different ways to do the stamping decals that look amazing.
What's the 3rd way?  I typically do mine on the stamp because it's easier that way and if you do it on plastic/waxed paper it's reversed.  While this is actually needed for a handful of the stamps on my new Mash set, I don't use that way very often at all.


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could not for the life of me decide what polish to use under one of my glitter bombs so I put 3 of them together on a nail wheel and layered my glitter on top.  I loved it so much I decided to recreate it on my nails.  I used the 3 shimmer shades from the Zoya Awaken line.  This is Dillon, Rebel and Hudson.  I added one generous coat of Laquerlicious No Tricks, Just Treats which I recently purchased from Llarowe.  This amazing glitter polish was made for the October A Indied subscription box.  I guess they didn't sell out because there were some extras for sale.  I love Laquerlicious and think it's my favorite brand for all out glitter polishes.  Even though this one has a Halloween theme to it, I could very easily have used it for Mardi Gras or any other time for that matter.  I also love these three Zoyas.  I talked so much about the glitter I forgot about them!!! 

I am putting in a spoiler for picture spam




 


 


 Before the glitter was added. I did not do a gradient on purpose, it did leave a bit of lines but I knew they would be covered up by the glitter.



 Macro of No Tricks, Just Treats
Ooh, I love those Zoya colors together! I just picked up those three with the Zoya St. Patrick's day code, so hopefully they'll get her sometime this week - I'll definitely need to try something like your combo. That's an awesome glitter, too!


----------



## DevinMcWhite

> Ooh, I love those Zoya colors together! I just picked up those three with the Zoya St. Patrick's day code, so hopefully they'll get her sometime this week - I'll definitely need to try something like your combo.Â That's an awesome glitter, too!


 Do tell @ st pats day zoya code please.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Do tell @ st pats day zoya code please.
Code is PINCHFREE gets you a free green nail polish (your choice) with purchase of any 2 polishes.  Also free expedited shipping.  If you order by end of day today they are saying it should be there by St. Patty's Day.  I got Vespa as my free one.  (Nyx and Kiki as my other two)  They have a BOGO on the 32 oz Remove + which I also snagged.


----------



## sleepykat

> I was wearing Revlon Perplex (I've read rumors that they've repromoted the same shade with a different name: Naughty). I really like it. But I messed it up, so before I change polishes I wanted to experiment with reverse decal stamping. Not the kind where you color it in; I wanted to start very basic. I stamped on a cartoon platypus with Zoya Purity:
> 
> 
> 
> I watched tutorials on YouTube by Lucy's Stash. She shows three different ways to do the stamping decals that look amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the 3rd way?Â  I typically do mine on the stamp because it's easier that way and if you do it on plastic/waxed paper it's reversed.Â  While this is actually needed for a handful of the stamps on my new Mash set, I don't use that way very often at all.
Click to expand...

 I don't remember the details exactly, but I believe the third way had to do with coloring in the stamp while still on the stamper and then stamping it onto your nail while the stamp is still tacky but not wet. I think there's top coat as a step somewhere. It was also a full nail design, so I don't know if that makes a difference. I do recommend looking up the videos, though. I thought they were quite helpful.


----------



## lissa1307

Last cpl manis...


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last cpl manis...




So cute.  I really love the blue with the glitters.  What did you use for that one? I picked up one Hard Candy from the new release.  I got Cherry Pop... just can't decide what to wear it over.


----------



## OiiO

Here's what's on my nails today: Incoco nail applique in Down to Earth as a base color, and the chevron tip is Lime Crime Crema de Limon.


----------



## MissTrix

Colors by Llarowe - Lucy, I'm Home 









So in love with this polish! Depending on the lighting she can look red, pink, or orange or a combination of all three. Exactly the pick-me-up I needed to pull me out of this extended winter weather funk.


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what's on my nails today: Incoco nail applique in Down to Earth as a base color, and the chevron tip is Lime Crime Crema de Limon.





Your last couple of mannies have been so soft and springlike!  They are relief from the seemingly never-ending winter.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Colors by Llarowe - Lucy, I'm Home 









So in love with this polish! Depending on the lighting she can look red, pink, or orange or a combination of all three. Exactly the pick-me-up I needed to pull me out of this extended winter weather funk. 




OMG I drooled over this!! How pretty!  I still haven't bought me a Colors by Llarowe yet!!! Shame on me!!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *annaw1015* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Zoya: Dove! It is a pretty cool grey color! Love it!





http://abeautysection.blogspot.com
I really like now nice and clean this looks.  What a lovely grey!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Since it's Christmas Eve I decided to try and be a little bit more festive and yet I wanted to keep it simple.  I opted for Polish Me Silly (formally Lush Lacquer) in Mistletoe Madness.  I bought this polish on a whim because they had a great sale and I was actually looking for other thermals from this brand because of the swatches I saw on Chalkboard Nails.  It reminded me of the All Elf'd Up polish by KB Shimmer that was on my want this but hey this one is also thermal so I snatched it up at a great price.  On the web site it was recommended not to use a top coat or a base coat but I did anyway.  When it dried on it's own it was almost a satin finish but the glitters didn't smooth out.  It actually reminded me a lot of the frosting I use on my sugar cookies which when dried has the same finish.  It's pretty but not practical.  I used 2 coats of polish and 1 coat of my new go to top coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  The transition to cold isn't quite as strong in the pictures as it is in person but it's still a neat shift.  I think I like it most warm. 








Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Christmas balls got a huge gouge in the middle of one nail, so they had to come off. I wasn't feeling like more red, so I did a softer pink/purple with dark green nails. My lines weren't very crisp because I lazily grabbed masking tape off the counter instead of actually looking for striping tape, but I like to overall look.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I brought no polish with me, so I'm raiding my moms stash. Sally Hansen Stunning Scarlet and a glitter from Icing.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok..so my mani today is a happy little "f-u" to everyone in my house,lol..and they dont even realize it..best part of doing my accent on that oh so special finger 





It's Sinful Colors Snow Me White,topped with Hard Candy Hip Hip Hooray, and some silver nail studs.




Love it


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DeSha* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Felt a little frosty so I decided to go with silver tones. One coat of Finger Paint's Easel Come, Easel Go followed by OPI's Selena Gomez Collection Stars At Night. Accent finger was just two coats of Finger Paints. Finished with NYC's GSC as top coat.





This manicure was Pre-Christmas and my first attempt at using striping tape. It came out okay (sorry for the blurred pic). The tap was a sheer hassle to work with. I gotta learn some tips/techniques on how to unravel, use, etc. 




Nice manis.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Loved all the holiday manis!!! Here was my quickie Christmas jobbie. The length didn't make it to Christmas though. Broke one, back to nubbies.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



A non-Holiday mani. Another attempt at nail art. This is NYC Greenwich Village with Quo by Orly Instant Artist in Dark Purple for the stripes.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I went for a Sally Hansen look with some new colours I got at Christmas: purple potion topped with glitter gun. 


Love that purple!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


I did a turquoise stone mani following one of the many tutorials out there. I have no idea which is the original, but a search on turquoise stone will give you many! (The exposure is a bit dark.) I followed the tutorial: apply turquoise base, saran wrap on gold, spray marble on black; but then it was too dark. So then I used the saran wrap to apply more turquoise and some teal. I'll try this technique again for certain! Saran wrap is far less messy than marbling.









Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's actually good to hear! I tend to have white envy on here when I hear people talking about fantastic whites. I have SH White on and was feeling like there were better out there... I do have Zoya Purity on its way for comparison, but maybe I should just accept that white tends to be a bit challenging to apply really well and stick with White On?!... and Purity...
Purity is decent. Usually, it works pretty nicely with just two coats. It's the only true white I own, so I can't compare it to anything else...

Found it!





The clean up is pretty awful because I ended up doing a gradient over this.

This is my go to white.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm calling this one "tragedy at the luggage carousel"



Avon Starburst and Sinful Colors Silver Rainbows (this name confuses me. There is no silver in this glitter....)
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My winter themed mani using some clearance polishes I just got at Sally Beauty.  I got a few of the Happy Holiglaze collection and the Holiday Ombre Shades of Gray all 50% off.  I got the Ombre kit for 3.99!  I used 2 of the shades in this manicure.

Pointer and pinkie are China Glaze Frostbite stamped with Winstonia plate W120 in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Silver Sweep.  I then added one layer of China Glaze Silver Lining for a bit of sparkle.  Middle and thumb are China Glaze Pelican Gray with Lush Lacquer Winter Blues on top.  I only needed one coat of glitter.  It's one of the best glitters I own.  My ring finger is my personal favorite this is There's Snow One Like You China Glaze.  It's super texured and every bit as awesome as I imagined.  A lot of bloggers do not share my love of this polish but I don't care I do.





I actually like the right hand better




Pretty!


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Your last couple of mannies have been so soft and springlike!  They are relief from the seemingly never-ending winter.
Thank you! I'm so tired of Winter here in Michigan, it's about time we get some sun. Right now I'm trying to compensate by wearing Spring'y colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Since my birthday is tomorrow, I am wearing Deborah Lippmann I Know What Boys like and Happy Birthday
2 great colors
Looks great!


----------



## wrkreads

[@]JC327[/@] I love how you comment on older pictures. Scrolling through today, I saw a photo you commented on and thought it was pretty and I should try that. Then realized it was my photo. Lol.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Kiss Nail Dress in 'Chemise'



They are pretty for photos, but I don't recommend them.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep alaina &amp; sephora formula x love chemistry




Great combo!


----------



## Hottmomma80

wearing my fave colors hottpink with glittered turquoise on random spots of hottpink nails with a blue on every other nail and hottpink every other nail ( â¤ï¸N this look)


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am loving this. Now I just need New Year's plans.




. Julep Rebel and Zelda. 


Nice combo!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@JC327 I love how you comment on older pictures. Scrolling through today, I saw a photo you commented on and thought it was pretty and I should try that. Then realized it was my photo. Lol.

@JC327 is so good about going back and commenting on posts. I wish I took the time and energy to do that. But I like so many that I would spend even more time than I already do on MUT.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@JC327 I love how you comment on older pictures. Scrolling through today, I saw a photo you commented on and thought it was pretty and I should try that. Then realized it was my photo. Lol.
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!  That is awesome.  I love @JC327.  I barely comment if it's on the page prior to where we are even I meant to!!


----------



## Christa W

My crazy glitter bomb/Zoya tri-colored manicure from yesterday was awesome but unfortunately I put WAY too much top coat on (both over the glitter and the base polish)  I used a healthy application of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top and made it so thick it peeled off on me 2 hrs after I put it on after doing a few minor household chores.  I was so devastated.  I knew I was running out after work today so I slapped on Zoya Storm to go with teenage angst look I have going on.  (skulls on my sunglasses, a Michonne tee shirt from the Walking Dead, red and black plaid pants and some Converse All-Stars).  Ignore the cat hair all over my pants.  I have gone through 17 sheets of my lint roller this afternoon alone!!!







 Love how the sword looks bent!  LOL!!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Disco Lane. So glad I snatched up the $7 kit Sephora had with this in it!
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nails Inc Victoria from the December Glossybox.

It's actually very thin and streaky, so I had to apply three coats for full opacity  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try one of the polishes I got from my Nail SS - this is Beach Party from Novel Nail Polish, and it's my first thermal.





Index and middle are warm, ring and pinkie are cold.





In transition.

I love how packed with glitter this polish is. I didn't have to do any picking, placing or fiddling.

This is 2 coats. The polish is quite thick, but easy to apply. I found it wanted to gloop at the tip, but on the second coat I just backstroked up, and everything even out nicely.

This is definitely a cool polish, and I love the look. I can see myself playing with this in water quite a bit. Thanks again @Christa W!
Love all the glitter.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Embellished Blues.



Oh, the sparkle!



Reminds me of the night sky.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@JC327 I love how you comment on older pictures. Scrolling through today, I saw a photo you commented on and thought it was pretty and I should try that. Then realized it was my photo. Lol.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@JC327 I love how you comment on older pictures. Scrolling through today, I saw a photo you commented on and thought it was pretty and I should try that. Then realized it was my photo. Lol.

@JC327 is so good about going back and commenting on posts. I wish I took the time and energy to do that. But I like so many that I would spend even more time than I already do on MUT.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@JC327 I love how you comment on older pictures. Scrolling through today, I saw a photo you commented on and thought it was pretty and I should try that. Then realized it was my photo. Lol.
MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!  That is awesome.  I love @JC327.  I barely comment if it's on the page prior to where we are even I meant to!! 

Thank you ladies! I feel like everyone who post does such awesome work they deserve a compliment.  Last week I had to take my cat to the vet 3 times because she was sick, my brother got taken to the emergency room, my aunt got in a car accident and life has just been crazy. Also I love that MUT is a great place to relax and unwind. @wrkreads some manis are definitely worth recreating yours are always great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where do I buy these thermal nail polishes??!?!
Online.  Most of mine I buy directly from the sellers Etsy or Big Cartel stores.  I have gotten some from LLarowe and Color4Nails which are both distributors of indie polishes that don't necessarily ship directly to the customers.  Usually out of country stuff.  I recommend going over to the indie lovers thread for a more detailed breakdown of some brands.  I just posted 3 pics of some of my thermals by Polish TBH.  I only own 5 thermals right now but I just ordered another 2 yesterday.

This is Alice After Eight by Polish TBH.  I posted it a few weeks ago but my nails were shorter back then. Most of my thermals are from her.





Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this Burberry look with striping tape. Overkill? Oh, and that's O.P.I. San Tan-tonio.





Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got bored with my last manicure and decided to spice it up by topping my piggies with Julep Erica and Nubar Blondie.




Cute combo.


----------



## DevinMcWhite

> Code is PINCHFREE gets you a free green nail polish (your choice) with purchase of any 2 polishes.Â  Also free expedited shipping.Â  If you order by end of day today they are saying it should be there by St. Patty's Day.Â  I got Vespa as my free one.Â  (Nyx and Kiki as my other two)Â  They have a BOGO on the 32 oz Remove + which I also snagged.Â


U enable me and I love u for it. Lol. Thank you!


----------



## acostakk

I love this blue so much. Pity I have no clue what it is! It's a mini from the swap box. No name or brand or any other writing anywhere on it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Starrily's we're all mad here over Julep's Nicolette
That glitter bomb is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A England 'Dragon', two coats and topcoat:





It's a little subtle as far as the holo. The pigmentation and formula are awesome. I almost could have gotten away with one coat. No chips and no noticeable tip wear after two days of office work and housecleaning.
Pretty green.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love this blue so much. Pity I have no clue what it is! It's a mini from the swap box. No name or brand or any other writing anywhere on it.



Did it have glitters in it too or did you add them?  Can you post a pic of the bottle?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen Deep Purple and LA Colors Jewel Tone.



Nice combo.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  New Year's Eve Mani!

SV base, OPI Black Onyx, Wet n Wild Kaleidoscope, and Nail Patter Boldness Digital Flash top coat.




Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  forgot to put my mani from the other day on here

china glaze frostbite topped with (what else) hard candy black tie optional





and then yesterday's essie play date with china glaze frostbite dots, and opi by nicole gone wishin





And for new years i'm pretty simple, just milani cyberspace




Pretty manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am not doing anything for New Year's Eve except hanging out with my boyfriend and my cats.  However, I wanted super fabulous nails! 

This is Hit Polish Blackened Amethyst holo polish.  On my accent nails is one of my Christmas presents from my boyfriend's mom China Glaze Full Spectrum.  I had one of them already but this one is even prettier.  There is so much going on it's not even funny.  Of course my terrible pictures do not do it any justice.  I promise if you love glitter and don't have any of these, GET IT!!  You will not be disappointed.  I used two coats of Out the Door on top of the glitter.  Over black it's amazing too!  It was cloudy today when I did my nails which is good because otherwise I would be distracted when I drive.  The stamping is done with the Bundle Monster holiday plate BM-H14.  For the pointer finger I used China Glaze Cosmic Dust holo to stamp the clock then Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Silver Sweep for the firework and then barely there is another firework in Color Club Foil Me Once.  The fireworks are a full nail design but I grabbed them individually.  I used the same two stamps but a little different colors for the middle.  The clock is Silver Sweep and the fireworks are Color Club in Perfect Molten and Cold Metal.  Lastly those same two Color Club shades are stamped in a ribbon pattern from the same plate on my pinkie.  I wanted it subtle so it didn't overtake the amazing holo polish. 





Edited picture to show a little bit better of the stamping on the pinkie and the accent nails.  Other pics are in spoiler link below.

Top is without flash, bottom is with.  My pictures don't really do this any justice I swear!!





Here it is pre stamp with flash it's a little better.


 


I hope you all have a wonderful and safe night!

That is a perfect new years mani!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Happy New Year! My mani today is Julep Cara!
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Go Overboard on my New Year's shorties




Pretty!


----------



## DevinMcWhite

> Code is PINCHFREE gets you a free green nail polish (your choice) with purchase of any 2 polishes.Â  Also free expedited shipping.Â  If you order by end of day today they are saying it should be there by St. Patty's Day.Â  I got Vespa as my free one.Â  (Nyx and Kiki as my other two)Â  They have a BOGO on the 32 oz Remove + which I also snagged.Â


U enable me and I love u for it. Lol. Thank you


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have another thank you mani featuring items from my SS Nail @Christa W.

Here is what I am calling my beach encrusted nails with stamped accent.

2 coats Sinful Colors in Nirvana, 1 coat KB Shimmer in Sand in my Stocking and stamps using Winstonia plate W-01 and Essence Vintage District in Shopping @ Portobello Road.





I cannot believe the amount of glitter in the KB Shimmer. This is literally one coat, with just one dip in the bottle and half scraped off the brush. My fingers feel totally encrusted. It's crazy! Almost too much glitter because you can't see all the different types clearly.
Im in love


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *NatLuvsmakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A classic black and gold looks for NYE is what I'm still wearing .. Essie,opi and Nicole by opi


Welcome, nice combo!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


U enable me and I love u for it. Lol. Thank you
I try.  What colors did you get?  Mine says it will be here Thursday and sometimes it comes a day early.  I can't wait!  I want to try my Mentality holo top coat on Kiki so bad.


----------



## DevinMcWhite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I try.  What colors did you get?  Mine says it will be here Thursday and sometimes it comes a day early.  I can't wait!  I want to try my Mentality holo top coat on Kiki so bad.
Tangy is my green, then Robyn is a bright blue cream and Zuza is a gorgeous blue green with gold micro glitter. Very beachy and fun! I can't wait. 

I LOVE Kiki, by the way. It's very fun.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tangy is my green, then Robyn is a bright blue cream and Zuza is a gorgeous blue green with gold micro glitter. Very beachy and fun! I can't wait. 
Great choices!!!  Zuza is on my wish list.  I keep bumping things aside when I opt for these promos.  I have been meaning to order Neely for at least 2 promos and I never do it LOL!


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  Tangy is my green, then Robyn is a bright blue cream and Zuza is a gorgeous blue green with gold micro glitter. Very beachy and fun! I can't wait.Â
> 
> 
> 
> Great choices!!!Â  Zuza is on my wish list.Â  I keep bumping things aside when I opt for these promos.Â  I have been meaning to order Neely for at least 2 promos and I never do it LOL!
Click to expand...

 I love Robyn and I love Zuza even more. I can't spend money right now, but I have so many green Zoyas that I would have to check to see for sure which ones I already have. (Green is my favorite color and Zoya is my favorite mainstream polish brand.) I used to have Neely, but my bottle had a terrible formula.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI All That Jasmine with Wet N' Wild Party of Five Glitters

Can you tell I desperately want it to be spring?

We all do! It's about time, isn't it! The colour combination with the great glitters is a super inspiration for all sorts of toward-spring polish combinations, so in the meantime we can dream of warmer weather. At least some of the snow has been melting here over the past few days - not that we still don't have 5-foot-plus piles of it, though.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *JuliaGhostx3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sorry the image quality sucks, I took this on my phone with no flash!
So this is my FIRST attempt at something fancy-ish! (usually I just use one colour, and I've NEVER put gems or something on my nails so that was difficult, I dropped a lot! xD)
I painted my nails black and gold because Friday I'm going to a hockey game in Pittsburgh, PA to see the Pittsburgh Penguins!!
The black is Licorice by Essie, and the gold is Rimmel Metal Rush in the colour Gold Save The Queen
I got the gems from one of those gem wheels with all different sizes for $5 at Michael's Arts &amp; Crafts!
What do you guys think? Also it's kind of sloppy, I know, but I'm still practicing fancy schmancy nail art!
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






I have been incredibly fortunate to meet some great people on MUT. One of them ninja gifted me a mini shopping spree. This is Nicole by OPI My Cherry Amour.
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My New Year Nails, matched my black and red outfit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Sephora X Flashy + China Glaze Razzle Me Dazzle Me
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Mae with Margot on the tips, all sans topcoat.

Mae dries to a lovely matte finish.




Beautiful combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I couldn't help changing my mani so soon after I went searching for swatches of one of the polishes I got last night in my mini haul.  I don't normally say this but GO OUT AND BUY THIS TOP COAT NOW!!!!

This is NYC Top of the Gold.  I found out it's a dupe for Zoya's Maria Luisa.  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze For Audrey and matted with Essie Matte About You.





I don't have many gold polishes much less gold glitters but this is unlike anything else I have.  It's more of a dark toned gold vs say Essie As Gold As It Gets ad it's more flakie.  If that is even a term.  This polish is so awesome and at $1.99 you seriously can not go wrong with it. 
Love how it looks with the matte top coat.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing SOPI Designer Fig Leaf topped with Starrily Bzz Bzz and Julep Shoshanna. I love how sparkly it is in the sunlight. The holographic goodness doesn't pick up in the picture though.




So cute and sparkly!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *alpina0560* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

a little late but here is my NYE manicure. Zoya Raven + Deborah Lippmann Glitter And Be Gay with Zoya Tomoko accent





I really love it but I just got my first A England polishes in the mail today so they need to be on my fingers asap!!
Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Polish TBH This Is How I Troll over Hit Polish Snow's Rose. The picture isn't great, but I had to share. This is How I Troll is my first thermal, and it might be my favorite polish yet. I got it after seeing @Christa W post about it a few times. Thank you!
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G You-niverse on some fingers and Sally Hansen Plume on others - just proving to myself that they are indeed dupes and I don't need to keep both!






Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



A England Sleeping Palace.  This is one coat!  I did them while over to dinner at my boyfriend's parents before doing her nails with China Glaze Lubu Heels.  The sweater I am wearing (because it's actually chilly in FL tonight) is one that has browns, grays and other neutral tones.  I actually didn't have any polish on when I picked out what I was going to wear and grabbed this out of the mailbox this afternoon.  It turned out to look amazing with it.  It's described as a deep smoky purple gray.  I actually saw it leaning towards brown.  It could have been due to the light or what I was wearing but it's amazing nonetheless. 

This was nominated best polish of the entire year by one of the blogger reviews for 2013.  Of all polish the entire year.  That's what prompted me to purchase this shade of any other A England I was looking at.  I do love it.  I must buy more of their polishes.
Lovely.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lebeautydiaries* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I've been obsessing over black &amp; gold lately.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Catching up, here is recently new-to-me Cult Nails Enticing - I played with coat numbers and it takes 4/5 coats to hide the nail line. The ones with vnl mostly have 3 coats. I didn't mind that away from the camera as it wasn't that apparent, and had a pretty soft look.








So delicate and pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is my chaotic multi-colour Christmas mani (done aaafter Christmas - I just didn't have time then) to try some new Zoyas and see how stamping with and on them would go, and what combinations I like:



     



Left to right in photo, thumb to pinky, we have, all Zoya: [sarah in photo] Dream, Purity, Nyx (on Timo; I changed my mind on colours), Sarah, Cassedy; [Vespa in photo] Timo, Vespa, Purity, Dream (on Timo), Rekha.

And stamped:



     



The stamp colours are left to right, thumb to pinky: [Dream in photo] Konad White, Deep Jungle; Zoya Penny, Trixie, Ziv; [sarah in photo] Konad Yellow; Zoya Sarah; Konad White; Zoya Ziv; Konad White.
Looks great, I need dream its so pretty.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gothic Gala Lacquers - Liquid Violet




Nice Purple!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Topping Lane.

I've definitely found a new favourite!
So pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Such a great base to layer with.  You are so creative with your stamping.  I never thought to layer any.  I like the end result especially the yellow!
Thanks! If I were to do something similar again, I would definitely use yellow only over CG Frostbite; it's a beautiful contrast. And Trixie with those daisies is also amazing, probably on a lot of things - that stamp is really great!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow...amazing! You are my stamping hero!
Aaaaw, thank-you! I'm happy to know you enjoy my manis. I don't change polish as often as some of you, so I want to get more experience in, hence the layers.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was using a brush that belonged to a friend of mine he used to paint Warhammer miniatures but the nail polish makes the brush stiff and uncooperative so I actually use the smallest dotting tool I have.  They key is to filling the things you want in front first like Sebastian's eyes for example.  Then I could do his head after it dried and not have to be so careful to go over the area I already did for his eyes.  I would love to get a magnifying light like Donna D has.  I usually just put the dotting tool into the polish brush/wand when I am painting because putting the polish in a painting dish or on foil makes it dry too fast.  I dropped one of them last night doing it! 
Thanks so much for the info! I have now painted four little topcoat squares on some plastic for reverse decals, so I'm getting there... waiting for inspiration to strike on what to try with them, but the concepts are there thanks to your experience. Your characters have been spectacular!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grabbed a couple Joe Fresh polishes while grocery shopping last night and tried out Twilight with an Orchid accent nail. Twilight was super hard to photograph because it's so full of holo flakies. I actually did Orchid on my pinky and topped with one coat of Twilight, just to see what would happen, and you can barely see the colour difference.




Nice! It's handy to see things I could get from my local grocery - I guess Twilight is just super opaque; and if you wanted to use it as a topper you'd need to mix it with clear.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Well, tomorrow is the big day!!! These are my wedding nails!!!
Lovely! I hope you had a wonderful wedding. Congrats!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Monaco And Rae



 
I love the intensity of that blue!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to share my current mani! This is my first indie polish and I couldn't be happier with it!

Children of the Forest by Novel Nail Polish:





In transition 





Oooh - I always enjoy seeing a thermal with the tips like that; wonderful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep monaco and julep tania








Aaah, now I know which one is the blue - Monaco. I really love this mani! Awesome!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I'm wearing Incoco nail applique in Garden Path.

Didn't feel like polishing my nails lately, so I get by with these cheat stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




It's a lovely inspiration for future nail art, and totally fair game! I got some from a different brand, but I'm a bit scared about the coordination of applying them - I have never tried them!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mintyminad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Pale pink and violet with flower stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Colors by Llarowe - Lucy, I'm Home 










So in love with this polish! Depending on the lighting she can look red, pink, or orange or a combination of all three. Exactly the pick-me-up I needed to pull me out of this extended winter weather funk. 




The intensity of this one is spectacular - such a happy colour!  



Thanks for wearing it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what's on my nails today: Incoco nail applique in Down to Earth as a base color, and the chevron tip is Lime Crime Crema de Limon.




Yay for the hope of spring! What a surprise for me that the mint is actually an applique! How do you trim them to fit so perfectly?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last cpl manis...




Lovely! They're so pretty and the pink one just makes me think of ballet, though I'm sure a dancer couldn't have those great nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could not for the life of me decide what polish to use under one of my glitter bombs so I put 3 of them together on a nail wheel and layered my glitter on top.  I loved it so much I decided to recreate it on my nails.  I used the 3 shimmer shades from the Zoya Awaken line.  This is Dillon, Rebel and Hudson.  I added one generous coat of Laquerlicious No Tricks, Just Treats which I recently purchased from Llarowe.  This amazing glitter polish was made for the October A Indied subscription box.  I guess they didn't sell out because there were some extras for sale.  I love Laquerlicious and think it's my favorite brand for all out glitter polishes.  Even though this one has a Halloween theme to it, I could very easily have used it for Mardi Gras or any other time for that matter.  I also love these three Zoyas.  I talked so much about the glitter I forgot about them!!! 

I am putting in a spoiler for picture spam




 


 


 Before the glitter was added. I did not do a gradient on purpose, it did leave a bit of lines but I knew they would be covered up by the glitter.



 Macro of No Tricks, Just Treats
I love your Zoya -plus  spam! That set is really fantastic and I might have to get it! I wonder how Zuza goes with the blue and green... I'll have to look in google swatch-land!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Porchester Square with Nails Inc. Sloane Gardens

I've been really enjoying Nails Inc. polishes recently.
This looks lovely on you - definitely enjoy away; I'm enjoying seeing them!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went in for two spring polishes from 2012 and 2013 - O.P.I. I Don't Give A Rotterdam as base, over which I wore Polka.com. My nails are recovering from major damage (got caught in suitcase zip, following which there was an accident while chopping veggies) and are of varying lengths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Ouch, yikes! Partly I'm glad for the nails as a protection when chopping veggies, but really, we should all be running the side of the blade along our knuckles to avoid that sort of very scary incident. Reminders are, well, important. I hope you don't need to remind us again!!! But it is a cute sparkly reminder.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wearing Revlon Perplex (I've read rumors that they've repromoted the same shade with a different name: Naughty). I really like it. But I messed it up, so before I change polishes I wanted to experiment with reverse decal stamping. Not the kind where you color it in; I wanted to start very basic. I stamped on a cartoon platypus with Zoya Purity:








I watched tutorials on YouTube by Lucy's Stash. She shows three different ways to do the stamping decals that look amazing.
Thanks for mentioning the tutorials; I took a look at them too. Now I have three options for how to try it - I started with square-on-plastic... But it got me going on it, so that's good, since I haven't done anything along that line for a long while.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love this design!  Looks great!
Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Beautiful!
Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Thank you ladies! I feel like everyone who post does such awesome work they deserve a compliment.  Last week I had to take my cat to the vet 3 times because she was sick, my brother got taken to the emergency room, my aunt got in a car accident and life has just been crazy. Also I love that MUT is a great place to relax and unwind. @wrkreads some manis are definitely worth recreating yours are always great!

Thank-you, and I hope your cat, brother, and aunt are doing better, and that you continue to take time for yourself in the midst of all the mayhem. I agree - I love to come here to enjoy everyone's creations and use nail art as an outlet to enjoy and to give me a break from 'the other stuff'!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for mentioning the tutorials; I took a look at them too. Now I have three options for how to try it - I started with square-on-plastic... But it got me going on it, so that's good, since I haven't done anything along that line for a long while.
This is my decal desk at the moment.  Polish and plates strewn everywhere!  Under the paper towel in the left corner is my plastic sheet for the reverse decals.  As you can see there are 4 main stampers I use for decals and then I have 4 stampers I use for other things. (OK so maybe they are harder to see than I thought, one is hidden behind the dark brown Sally Hansen polish) I don't do squishy stampers for decals like she did.  It's so much fun.  Right now I am working on Olaf from Frozen (another plate with the other two characters should be here soon) and Piglet.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My crazy glitter bomb/Zoya tri-colored manicure from yesterday was awesome but unfortunately I put WAY too much top coat on (both over the glitter and the base polish)  I used a healthy application of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top and made it so thick it peeled off on me 2 hrs after I put it on after doing a few minor household chores.  I was so devastated.  I knew I was running out after work today so I slapped on Zoya Storm to go with teenage angst look I have going on.  (skulls on my sunglasses, a Michonne tee shirt from the Walking Dead, red and black plaid pants and some Converse All-Stars).  Ignore the cat hair all over my pants.  I have gone through 17 sheets of my lint roller this afternoon alone!!!








 Love how the sword looks bent!  LOL!!!
What!!! Too much topcoat? How is that possible?

I don't have cat hair, but I do have tumbleweeds of dog hair around here. There is a point where the tape roller becomes just 'for special occasions' and for 'guests leaving the house'. We're there. I can sit here and just pull hair straight out of the dog or pet her and my hands are full. It's a good shortcut for the fur from dog-floor-vacuum-garbage. She doesn't much like the wire brush... But it's generally easier than our tooth brushing sessions.




I love her; she's a sweetie.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
So delicate and pretty!

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Looks great, I need dream its so pretty.
Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my decal desk at the moment.  Polish and plates strewn everywhere!  Under the paper towel in the left corner is my plastic sheet for the reverse decals.  As you can see there are 4 main stampers I use for decals and then I have 4 stampers I use for other things. (OK so maybe they are harder to see than I thought, one is hidden behind the dark brown Sally Hansen polish) I don't do squishy stampers for decals like she did.  It's so much fun.  Right now I am working on Olaf from Frozen (another plate with the other two characters should be here soon) and Piglet. 




Ah, I use the counter edge by the sink, so it forces me to put away more of the wreckage, lest I have no little ledge to work on. Problem is, there is still the area beside the sink for putting everything else.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Mine looks much like that too! I only have one full stamper, which is why I'm doing the plastic technique.


----------



## drbetty

I was wearing some glittery Sally hansen Xmas red color but took it off - getting my nails done tomorrow!

.


----------



## jennm149

Glitter Guilty "Irish Pub."  This is 3 coats.  Probably need at least one more to get it completely opaque.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I put on Essence LOL last night with the intention to stamp on it, but then lost the urge to do nail art, so here's a clean look at the bright fugly that is LOL.



I like  it  reminds me a bit of Bondi in the limelight.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *GlamBabe* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Julep "Michelle" a super dark blue that nearly looks black. It's specifically there to irritate my husband who I'm mad at. He hates black, navy and dark silver nails. So what do I do, LOL.....talk about passive aggressive!!
Love that blue, my hubby hates the really dark colors too.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nail broke on my middle finger so I had to remove my polish and do some damage control. This is KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk over Sinful Colors Whipped which is a black matte polish. This polish is awesome. Holo. Check. Duochrome. Check. I prefer it alone although it needs 3 coats.



This is mid change.



What a phenomenal green. It actually goes with my Packers jersey for the game tomorrow!



With flash. It's a shift to purple but this looks almost silver. There's a ton going here and it's all beautiful. Formula like any KB Shimmer is great. Wearing no top coat at the moment. I may add KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kinda sorta nail art, but not really; I guess you could call it lazy nail art. Three coats of Maybelline Gilded Rose as a base, accent nails topped with one coat of Zoya Chyna and some random SOPI gold glitter (idk the name, the sticker fell off).




Love it, that Maybelline polish is gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am pretty sure my crazy manicure made the Saints win their first playoff game EVER IN THE HISTORY OF THE FRANCHISE!! hahahhaaaa

This is Zoya Piaf with Starrily Bzz Bzz over it and Julep Leslie on the tips. I know it's over the top, but like the commercial says, "It's only weird if it doesn't work."




It definitely works!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *flawlessme06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I need more practice, but here's my mani.

Sinful colors "Snow Me White"

Finger Paints"It's an Original"

Kleancolor "Yogurt Raisin"








So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Margot w/some sequins that came from the circular swap box. They are really iridescent and rainbow-y in person, I couldn't get it to show up in a pic.





I'm going to have to switch to something more conservative later today, I have a bunch of meetings tomorrow so I feel like I should tone it down...
Looks great!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Nyx


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Finally posting in here again



. Essie Mochachino and Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love.



Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep farrah silk finish and julep missy tips




Love those two colors together.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Push and Shove from the Gwen Stefani collection




Looks great!, love the finish.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Glitter Guilty "Irish Pub."  This is 3 coats.  Probably need at least one more to get it completely opaque.
Cute colour, but wouldn't it be nicer if it was only necessary to do two coats!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you, Anastasia, for your sweet comment! I wanted to try many new things at the same time, so it was a fun little experiment. I'm really enjoying the PixieDusts and both Cassedy and Sarah really amaze me (though Sarah looks more pink than red when stamping on white, especially in photos). They both are the kind you immediately admire when you put them on, and that make  you wish you were wearing only them. And as much as I love blue and like Dream, Cassedy and Sarah are the ones I want to try first as main colours! I can't wait until my nails even out - I didn't have the heart to cut them all when the one index fingernail broke and the other split.
I am doing the 3 free polishes for $12.00 promo Zoya has starting on 01/07.  London is number 1 on my wish list followed closely by Dream.  Still debating on the 3rd one or if I can afford to do anymore.  Deciding between Chita or Storm.

I have London but haven't worn it yet. Dream is a dream. I adore Chita. Whoever was regretting not getting Chyna earlier, get it. Reds are lower on my list of needed polishes, but Chyna is just awesome. It looks great both regular or with top coat. Of course, I have loved all of the Pixie Dusts that I have tried so far.

I agree, I have the fall collection but I want them all. Its hard to get my hands on them since they don't ship over here.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Malaga Wine - and a photo bomb by my cat








Pretty red and cute kitty photo bomb.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Bored Sunday Mani




Pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree, I have the fall collection but I want them all. Its hard to get my hands on them since they don't ship over here.
Not sure if this would sway you in any way but Color4Nails carries Zoya polishes and they ship internationally.  Might be worth a look.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Nyx
Cute! And this one makes me think of spring too, but it could totally be winter if it was fall right now.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Thanks [@]Monika1[/@], it matches my mood...dark n stormy lol.


----------



## Nic1986

Gargle Blaster from Painted Sabotage


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thanks @Monika1, it matches my mood...dark n stormy lol.
Is it less sparkly in person than say London is?  I ordered NYX and Vespa and they should be here soon just curious because I have never seen them in person.


----------



## Christa W

I tried to make a video of stamping decals but it went all wrong. I also screwed up the application of it as well.  In the end I like how it came out.  The polish itself is amazing.  This is Alana Renee Reptar.  It's what I am assuming the Nicole by OPI Rougles textured polishes will be like once I get my greedy hands on them.  Reptar is perfect.  2 coats to achieve 100% opacity and the texture is nice.  I have seen it with top coat but this is the polish I have dying for all along and it turns out I had it on my shelf for 5 months.  I love it.  The stamps were made using My Online Shop JR-11 plate.  This is my Rugrats mani.

First up is a macro of Reptar.









I will use lighter purple for the logo next time.  I applied before polish was dry. 





Here is the final product.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> Thanks [@=/u/107296/Monika1]@Monika1[/@], it matches my mood...dark n stormy lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it less sparkly in person than say London is?Â  I ordered NYX and Vespa and they should be here soon just curious because I have never seen them in person.Â
Click to expand...

 I have all but one of the pixie dusts and they all have the same amount of sparkle to me.



As far as these two go, Nyx (left) is a blue toned grey, where London (right) is a true dark grey.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have all but one of the pixie dusts and they all have the same amount of sparkle to me.





As far as these two go, Nyx (left) is a blue toned grey, where London (right) is a true dark grey.
Awesome thank you.  All the swatches I see for NYX seem to have it more matte looking but I am sure it's got to be the picture.  Thanks so much for putting them together.  That gives me such a great visual!!


----------



## sleepykat

I put on Zoya Zanna yesterday to make sure I would have a job-interview-appropriate shade on today. It is a lovely mauveish orchid shade. Tonight I ruined half of it because I was painting my brother's fiancee's nails with the gorgeous Salvatore by Esmaltes de Kelly. So I decided to practice stamping decals again, this time with full nail designs, before I change polish. I made the decals on the stamper, not on a sheet of plastic. I used Zoya Purity for the white stamp and an unmarked Essie for the red (my guess is Wrapped in Rubies).









I like how the white stamp turned out and I adore how the red one turned out.


----------



## theexxception

> I put on Zoya Zanna yesterday to make sure I would have a job-interview-appropriate shade on today. It is a lovely mauveish orchid shade. Tonight I ruined half of it because I was painting my brother's fiancee's nails with the gorgeous Salvatore by Esmaltes de Kelly. So I decided to practice stamping decals again, this time with full nail designs, before I change polish. I made the decals on the stamper, not on a sheet of plastic. I used Zoya Purity for the white stamp and an unmarked Essie for the red (my guess is Wrapped in Rubies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how the white stamp turned out and I adore how the red one turned out.


 They look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

> I put on Zoya Zanna yesterday to make sure I would have a job-interview-appropriate shade on today. It is a lovely mauveish orchid shade. Tonight I ruined half of it because I was painting my brother's fiancee's nails with the gorgeous Salvatore by Esmaltes de Kelly. So I decided to practice stamping decals again, this time with full nail designs, before I change polish. I made the decals on the stamper, not on a sheet of plastic. I used Zoya Purity for the white stamp and an unmarked Essie for the red (my guess is Wrapped in Rubies).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like how the white stamp turned out and I adore how the red one turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> They look great  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...

 Thanks! I'm very excited about the possibilities. I had difficulty with the regular method of stamping.


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Royal Velvet - a basic navy with reddish purple duochrome. Looking back a few pages, I see some others were feeling blue too Gotta get my darks in before spring has officially sprung.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gargle Blaster from Painted Sabotage 








With all these green-based glitters I have the impression thoughts are aligned! This is a great colour on you.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to make a video of stamping decals but it went all wrong. I also screwed up the application of it as well.  In the end I like how it came out.  The polish itself is amazing.  This is Alana Renee Reptar.  It's what I am assuming the Nicole by OPI Rougles textured polishes will be like once I get my greedy hands on them.  Reptar is perfect.  2 coats to achieve 100% opacity and the texture is nice.  I have seen it with top coat but this is the polish I have dying for all along and it turns out I had it on my shelf for 5 months.  I love it.  The stamps were made using My Online Shop JR-11 plate.  This is my Rugrats mani.

First up is a macro of Reptar.





  



Here is the final product.
Neat colour combination!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I put on Zoya Zanna yesterday to make sure I would have a job-interview-appropriate shade on today. It is a lovely mauveish orchid shade. Tonight I ruined half of it because I was painting my brother's fiancee's nails with the gorgeous Salvatore by Esmaltes de Kelly. So I decided to practice stamping decals again, this time with full nail designs, before I change polish. I made the decals on the stamper, not on a sheet of plastic. I used Zoya Purity for the white stamp and an unmarked Essie for the red (my guess is Wrapped in Rubies).











I like how the white stamp turned out and I adore how the red one turned out.
Those are both really great. I looked at the squares and am so impressed, and the squiggles are really lovely too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Royal Velvet - a basic navy with reddish purple duochrome.

Looking back a few pages, I see some others were feeling blue too Gotta get my darks in before spring has officially sprung.




Nice! In this photo I would absolutely call this one purple. I have that often with hubby - something I'd call green or teal, he calls blue, etc.


----------



## madeupMegan

Color Club Sugar Rays - definitely a new favourite!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I put on Zoya Zanna yesterday to make sure I would have a job-interview-appropriate shade on today. It is a lovely mauveish orchid shade. Tonight I ruined half of it because I was painting my brother's fiancee's nails with the gorgeous Salvatore by Esmaltes de Kelly. So I decided to practice stamping decals again, this time with full nail designs, before I change polish. I made the decals on the stamper, not on a sheet of plastic. I used Zoya Purity for the white stamp and an unmarked Essie for the red (my guess is Wrapped in Rubies).











I like how the white stamp turned out and I adore how the red one turned out.
How pretty!  I'm so inspired by all the wonderful mani/stamp/combinations I see here!  Every time I go to do my nails, I have no idea what to do...  I can't seem to come up with an original idea.  I just copy everyone else.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I put on Zoya Zanna yesterday to make sure I would have a job-interview-appropriate shade on today. It is a lovely mauveish orchid shade. Tonight I ruined half of it because I was painting my brother's fiancee's nails with the gorgeous Salvatore by Esmaltes de Kelly. So I decided to practice stamping decals again, this time with full nail designs, before I change polish. I made the decals on the stamper, not on a sheet of plastic. I used Zoya Purity for the white stamp and an unmarked Essie for the red (my guess is Wrapped in Rubies).











I like how the white stamp turned out and I adore how the red one turned out.
These turned out flipping awesome!  I think with me I tend to only go the stamping decal route with something like characters.  I have specifically been shopping for plates that I can fill everything in but I am so excited to try something this simple.  Your application is outstanding.  My biggest issues is that part and you "nailed" it.


----------



## Stitchie

Hello everyone! First post =)

I've been a long time reader here on MakeUpTalk and finally decided it was time to share my 'creations' with you all!

Did this one last night in preparation for St. Patrick's Day.

Zoya - Ivanka

Butter London - Marbs (gold gradient accent)

Butter London - The 444 (gold glitter on the tip of the gradient)


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These turned out flipping awesome!  I think with me I tend to only go the stamping decal route with something like characters.  I have specifically been shopping for plates that I can fill everything in but I am so excited to try something this simple.  Your application is outstanding.  My biggest issues is that part and you "nailed" it.

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! I'm very excited about the possibilities. I had difficulty with the regular method of stamping.

I love how clean your stamping came out!

Do you mind sharing what plates you used?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Hello everyone! First post =)

I've been a long time reader here on MakeUpTalk and finally decided it was time to share my 'creations' with you all!

Did this one last night in preparation for St. Patrick's Day.

Zoya - Ivanka

Butter London - Marbs (gold gradient accent)

Butter London - The 444 (gold glitter on the tip of the gradient)
Welcome!  What an amazing manicure to start us off with.  I have had my eye on Ivanka for a while and WOW does this picture really showcase her beauty!!


----------



## chaostheory

I'm wearing my very first textured polish! JulieG Frosted Gum Drops in "Sleigh Ride" It's definitely an interesting feeling to have texture on your nails!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *luckyme502* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Julep's Betty, first without flash then with flash.  This polish is so beautiful.  
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spark of Allure* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Today I'm wearing this mani made with tape! Polishes I used are from the OPI Holiday collection:

Ski Slope SweetieAll Sparkly and GoldWarm Me UpUnderneath the Mistletoe
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SOPI Leotard Optional. This is probably the most conservative mani I've ever had on in my entire life! Hahahaaaa




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Picked this shade to paint my toes then loved it so much I decided to do my fingers too. I picked this up as a clearance polish awhile ago and alas there it sat in my Melmer. Decided to choose a color just based on the nail wheel. This is Orly High On Hope. Navy shimmery polish with pink flakies. Went on great in 2 coats.



Pretty blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sinful Colors At Sea + Starrily Sea Glass




Great combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's here!!!! 



I could photograph this for hours. This is 2 coats of Dance Legend Roz from the Chameleon collection. Bottle is a smaller size at only 8 ml but I'm ok with that. I must have more from this collection.

Ok here's another...



Love the color shift.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I need your help please!!  I am going to place a ZOYA order, and I am not sure which polishes to buy.  THe choice is way too overwhelming.  I have yellow-undertoned skin, and prefer cool and neutral tones.  Could a few of you list your favorites?  I am looking for polish to do a french (I need a white and sheer pink).  I am also looking for a bronze.  Thanks!!  Oh, here is my current mani: Julep Misti under Joelle. 




Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i broke my no buy today for a .99 wet and wild polish( i know, big spender,lol)...so i had to put it on. i LOVE this color! it's called "blue moon", the accent color is nailtini millionaire, and added a few gold studs last minute, topped it all with SH insta-dri clearly quick.




Nice blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Avon Deluxe Chocolate and NOPI Pick of the Glitter. Love this glitter!



Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hit Polish Cinnamon Hottie




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep mona &amp; margot




Those colors look great together!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Playing around some more with some recent purchases. This is Polished by KPT Gloomy October with accent nails of Hit Polish Pewter Goblet.




Gloomy October is a bit hard to apply and thick but very fun. I did this in a hurry and would like to wait longer between coats next time.
Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Momsgotmail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ladies, I need your help please!!  I am going to place a ZOYA order, and I am not sure which polishes to buy.  THe choice is way too overwhelming.  I have yellow-undertoned skin, and prefer cool and neutral tones.  Could a few of you list your favorites?  I am looking for polish to do a french (I need a white and sheer pink).  I am also looking for a bronze.  Thanks!!  Oh, here is my current mani: Julep Misti under Joelle. 




OK, regarding a sheer nude, I have one to show you:





This is Zoya Sally a few days in, and three coats on, I think; if not, then two. In terms of cool and neutral tones, I haven't that many that I have tried at this point, but I really fell in love with Cassedy - a charcoal silver shimmer with a bit of a green edge. Gorgeous! It's one of those you put on and regret you weren't planning on wearing it as the main colour rather than the accent. Their photo is lighter and cooler than it really is, I think. Sarah is a cool red-berry with pink undertone that I'm really loving. I just got Penny too and am happy (though I haven't tried a full nail as I used it for stamping so far) with it but it's a copper rather than a bronze.

Here is Cassedy and Sarah side by side on the pinkie and ring finger:





The others are also Zoya: thumb to pinkie, Dream, Purity, Nyx, Sarah, Cassedy. And with a slight lighting change to see what I love in Cassedy and Sarah:





Another two I've really enjoyed are Song, a subtle blue shimmer deeper than Dream, and Charla, a fantastic deeper turquoise-blue shimmer for fun in the summer. Here's Song; it looks deeper in reality, like the tone by the cuticle of my index finger rather than the tip, where the flash is washing it out:





I'm holding Charla here in this deliberate blur photo; but the lighting is too dark to be realistic, though it shows the amazing shimmer it contributes:





I quite enjoy Rocky too - you notice I like blues? I have a bunch I got for Christmas yet to try, so I've been enjoying that!

Have fun browsing the site. There are so many more I want, including Mosheen, Chyna, Wednesday, Robyn, Bevin, and Seraphina, Belinda (or something like it), Rue (or the whole Naturel collection), Zuza, Blu, Neely, Josie, and I can go on!

Love all your manis! Definitely get Bevin its one of my favorites.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My previous manicure didn't last long. It was thick and got dinged trying to break up fighting kitties. So I changed it up a little. This is also a Polished by KPT and its a thermal called La Cantrina. I used 3 thin coats. It dries gritty which drove me nuts. I used 1 coat of Out the Door on which smoothed it out and helped give it that glowing effect. My pictures as usual fall flat in showing all the glory of the shimmer but I am still on the fence about this one. Maybe as I continue to wear it will grow on me. My hands have been warm most of the time it's been on me so I've yet to really experience the transition save from when I applied it.




This is warm



Transition about 10 min after application
I will try and get better pics this afternoon
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Alanna Renee "Reptar"

This one is hard to capture, there's a lot going on! Not my best application job but I wanted to share anyway. 









Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Couldn't help changing it again. Two coats China Glaze Pelican Gray with two coats Polish Addict Punk Rock Chic. I freaking love this. I was worried at first because its very thin. Had to turn it upside down and let it sit a long time. Needed to fish for skulls and stars. Stars are holo. There is so much win in this polish.





Here's a better representation of the actual color.



Awesome!


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Cute colour, but wouldn't it be nicer if it was only necessary to do two coats!
Yes, I wish it was.  I was very excited at the color when I opened the box, but would probably put a white or tan coat under it in future.

I got Julep's Aretha last night and even though I was planning to use one of my new Black Sheep polishes, Aretha is so pretty, I had to try it.  It's over Ciate Pepperminty here.  Any recommendations on an ice blue, to try to get more of an aquamarine effect?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I wish it was.  I was very excited at the color when I opened the box, but would probably put a white or tan coat under it in future.

I got Julep's Aretha last night and even though I was planning to use one of my new Black Sheep polishes, Aretha is so pretty, I had to try it.  It's over Ciate Pepperminty here.  Any recommendations on an ice blue, to try to get more of an aquamarine effect?




Not sure if I am on the right track but Zoya Rebel is icy for sure, otherwise Sinful Colors Cinderella and NYC Skyline Blue are probably my most "ice" like baby blues.

I just did a swatch of Girly Bits Apparition over Rebel OMG... so Awesome.





Something like this?  or is that too blue? 

Also Rebel looks awesome with a holo topcoat


----------



## acostakk

Black Sheep Lacquer Shamrock Full sun:



Shade:



Artificial light (excuse the packing detritus):


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black Sheep Lacquer Shamrock

Full sun:




Shade:




Artificial light (excuse the packing detritus):



What an amazing green!!  I LOVE it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Please excuse the tip wear, this is a day three picture.





Orly - Stone Cold

Funny story with this polish, I suffered from minor frostbite and what I believe hypothermia Monday night. My fingers burned well into Tuesday afternoon so I called into work. Wednesday I went back to work and my manager asked me why I wasn't there Tuesday, I explained to him I had frostbite and he asked if my fingers turned black. I said no blue. And I forgot I had blue polish on and pulled my hand out of my pocket he screamed 'THEY'RE STILL BLUE!!!!!'
Sorry about your frostbite, that story cracked me up.


----------



## chaostheory

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing my very first textured polish! JulieG Frosted Gum Drops in "Sleigh Ride" It's definitely an interesting feeling to have texture on your nails!





I took an update photo because my bathroom lighting originally made it look completely different than what it does in real life. Here is a photo of the JulieG in my office lighting! It's nefinitely more blue than silver, so this is a better representative of it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Wet N' Wild Buffy the Violet Slayer with Saved by the Blue as the accent.

Really loving all the polishes from this line I've tried so far!
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Icing Candy Shop and Pure Ice Beware




So girly and pretty!


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I took an update photo because my bathroom lighting originally made it look completely different than what it does in real life. Here is a photo of the JulieG in my office lighting! It's nefinitely more blue than silver, so this is a better representative of it.




Aw! I love that color in both lightings!

I have the purple from a past Ipsy bag and I was really impressed with the formula and just how much the polish sparkled =)


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black Sheep Lacquer Shamrock

Full sun:




Shade:




Artificial light (excuse the packing detritus):



Ah, what an appropriate polish for the upcoming holiday! It's gorgeous in the light with all that holo!

Never heard of that brand, may have to look into it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Avon Tempted and Julep Percy. I really wish the gold shimmer in Tempted showed up more strongly on the nail



Love that gray.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is what I had on about an hour go.  Please excuse the awful cuticles and the nail chips/craters.  I had this on for about a week...  Revlon Espresso and a gold that was in Sephora/OPI Christmas pack from last year (it does not have a name one it).  And my first attempt at using striping tape (still need practice!).





 Tammyh2144
Cute combo!


----------



## jennm149

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Julep's Aretha last night and even though I was planning to use one of my new Black Sheep polishes, Aretha is so pretty, I had to try it.  It's over Ciate Pepperminty here.  Any recommendations on an ice blue, to try to get more of an aquamarine effect?
Not sure if I am on the right track but Zoya Rebel is icy for sure, otherwise Sinful Colors Cinderella and NYC Skyline Blue are probably my most "ice" like baby blues.

I just did a swatch of Girly Bits Apparition over Rebel OMG... so Awesome.





Something like this?  or is that too blue?

Also Rebel looks awesome with a holo topcoat

Wow -- Rebel is gorgeous.  I was thinking more of a cream/creme finish, but the more sparke, the better as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black Sheep Lacquer Shamrock

Full sun:




Shade:




Artificial light (excuse the packing detritus):




That's really pretty.

Did that come in a sub box or did you order it?  I got my box o' green from Black Sheep yesterday, and I have 2 with no label.  I wonder if this is one of the ones I got.


----------



## jennm149

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing my very first textured polish! JulieG Frosted Gum Drops in "Sleigh Ride" It's definitely an interesting feeling to have texture on your nails!





I took an update photo because my bathroom lighting originally made it look completely different than what it does in real life. Here is a photo of the JulieG in my office lighting! It's nefinitely more blue than silver, so this is a better representative of it.





I would never have realized those were the same polish.  I can't decide which I like better.


----------



## chaostheory

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Aw! I love that color in both lightings!

I have the purple from a past Ipsy bag and I was really impressed with the formula and just how much the polish sparkled =)
Thanks! I got the purple one in my ipsy bag but I'm not a fan of purple so i gave it away. I found this blue, and ONLY this one single polish at a drugstore so i bought it to try it out. It's really interesting, and it's my first texture one so it's been fan.

Question: how was it to take off though? difficult?


----------



## acostakk

> That's really pretty. Did that come in a sub box or did you order it?Â  I got my box o' green from Black Sheep yesterday, and I have 2 with no label.Â  I wonder if this is one of the ones I got.


 This was from the sub box. My mini was unlabeled, it's a matte green cream that is going to look amazing with the glitter she sent.


----------



## chaostheory

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would never have realized those were the same polish.  I can't decide which I like better.
here's another photo of it and it looks purple. None of these photos have filters on them or anything. It's really strange how in different rooms it looks SO diffirent. It really is an interesting polish!


----------



## acostakk

> Did it have glitters in it too or did you add them?Â  Can you post a pic of the bottle?


 Sorry [@]Christa W[/@]. Between little girl turning five (who thought it would be a good idea to have 8 little girls over for a tea party?!?) and getting ready to move, I'm falling behind. This is a bottle shot of my mystery mini:


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This polish should come with a warning!  This polish may cause you to stare it for hours and run into things.  I am hoping for sun tomorrow so I can bask in it's amazing shine.  Someone already posted this polish recently but I had to do it again.  I can see myself wearing this for special occasions again and again.  My only issue so far is this... the bottle of polish is normal size but the base coat is this little mini thing.  What am I supposed to do when that runs out???  I never used the Layla polishes so I don't know how they compare.  I was impressed that my flawed nails even look beautiful with this. 

Here is OPI Push and Shove from the new Gwen Stefani collection.











Of course the pictures don't do this polish any justice.  I feel like I have pimped out chromed nails!  I freaking LOVE this look.  I hope, like many reviews I have read, that OPI make more of this type of polish.  No top coat like recommended.  I did buff my nails first but I don't think it made that big of a difference.  I will be attempted to stamp on it before I take it off.

One more...



Gorgeous


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




On toes: Over and Over A-Gwen (from the OPI Gwen Stefani collection)
On fingers: Deborah Lippmann Ruby Red Slippers
Great job!


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks! I got the purple one in my ipsy bag but I'm not a fan of purple so i gave it away. I found this blue, and ONLY this one single polish at a drugstore so i bought it to try it out. It's really interesting, and it's my first texture one so it's been fan.

Question: how was it to take off though? difficult?
Well, I generally use 100% acetone from Sallys, and it came off easily with that! I always use a base coat too so that helps.

It wasn't a struggle like normal glitter polishes.


----------



## chaostheory

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, I generally use 100% acetone from Sallys, and it came off easily with that! I always use a base coat too so that helps.

It wasn't a struggle like normal glitter polishes.
I used OPI Nail Envy as a basecoat as always, and I always use pure acetone, so here's hoping mine will come off just as easy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Starrily Snowmance over Essie Fiji. I have to say that while I like the end result, the Starrily formula was TERRIBLE and combined with waiting over a month to receive my order from them, I don't plan to order from them again. I do have one more color to try, so well see if its any better.



Sorry to hear it was a bad formula, your nails looks great.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Get Your Number





I think it's really interesting how much it (the polish itself) has darkened over time. This is just 2 coats, and it isn't nearly as bright as it was when I first got it. But I still think it's gorgeous!
That's one of my favorite liquid sand polishes its so cute.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AgathaLaupin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep - Noelle





I really hate this one! In person it doesn't look as gold, it's more grey/purple and I don't like the way it looks with my skin tone. Oh well!

I usually work from home but now need to go in for meetings on Mondays so I'm going to have "conservative Monday manis" for a while, which is actually good because those are the polishes that I never try out and just sit there. Usually I gravitate to the bold/brights/weirder ones.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *Sephora X Brazen + Starrily Euphoria*




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





OPI - Pussy Galore
The name always makes me laugh love this one.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze Holographic - Galactic Gray




Wow this is stunning!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I started with Sally Hanson Silver Sweep, with two coats of Icing I &lt;3 Party on top:





But it seemed to be lacking something...so I added triangular tips in Pure Ice No Means No, and some round silver studs:




Looks so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In 2010 I flew to Ohio for a wedding and my boyfriend's bought me the most amazing dress ever.  I had nothing remotely sophisticated enough for this dress!  My sister-in-law took me to Sephora for the first time ever.  I bought this polish.  Sephora by OPI in Run With It.  Thankfully this was my first as most of my SOPI don't live up to the hype and some aren't worth the $1.80 I spent on them at Big Lots but Run With It still holds a special place in my collection as well as my heart!  This is 2 coats.





I knew immediately I wanted to use this with a new stamp I got from Walmart.  This is one of the plates in the new Fingr's stamping set.  I used my A England Sleeping Palace to stamp the words on every nail then the key and lock on my accent fingers.  The script was a bit light but it worked better for me than one similar on the 2012 Bundle Monster set. 









Letters got a little crooked but I like it.  I wasn't going to paint them at all because my Zoya order will be here tomorrow.  Oh well, glad I did.
Love the stamping.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep betty




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Zoya order didn't come despite showing in USPS tracking... I took my polish off at lunch in anticipation of being able to wear Dream.  So instead I decided to knock out 5 of my untrieds plus 5 of my tried and true... all in one mani.  I have never done a full hand ombre....

Here is the base





Starting with thumb Zoya Purity, OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, China Glaze Pelican Gray, Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Grease Lightening (new polish OMG is it awesome.  Formula is perfection), and finally Sinful Colors Black on Black. 

I had the genius idea to do a matte glitter sort of gradient on each nail in a different glitter color with the darkest glitter on the white nail and going backwards...  I am not sure how I feel about the results...





Not all the glitters played nice.  I also shouldn't have used the one I did for my pinkie.  While I find it my favorite of all of them it didn't go...  Maybe if I get a few more of the Maybelline Color Show Street Art ones I may revist this...

Starting with thumb Nubar Black Polka Dot (my first online purchase ever.  I always for it's there because in the bottle it looks solid black, I have never worn it and I have had it since June, Maybelline Nighttime Noise, Maybelline Blue Beats, Hard Candy Sweet Tart and Girly Bits Canuck the Dots.

I like the Street Art polishes a lot.  I like the Hard Candy too... just not together.  It's hard to see but that one has a slight pink tint.  I am loving my pinkie most of all.  This will probably come off soon... I am not sure if I want to try it again on my right hand!!
They are all great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got tired of my non growing, short nails..i have no patience when it comes to that...so i'm sporting glue on goodness.lol

Essie Naughty Nautical, Icing Glitz &amp; Glam, and gold studs.

hard to see in the pic, but ring and middle are all glitter, the rest are glitter tipped, and ring has "buttons" (studs) down the side.




Love the stud placement and colors.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing one that I got out of the circular nail swap - NickaK Charcoal Navy. Topped it with Starrily Diamond Dusted. I agree with what someone else said... the Starrily was difficult to work with.




Pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Sorry @Christa W. Between little girl turning five (who thought it would be a good idea to have 8 little girls over for a tea party?!?) and getting ready to move, I'm falling behind. This is a bottle shot of my mystery mini:



Thanks.  No worries.  Kind of looks Mod Laquer bottles


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Venom Vixen nail strips by Sally Hansen. I was too lazy to break out any polish last night. I didn't even use a top coat with it like I usually do when wearing these. I'm considering it an experiment to see how long it lasts without a top coat. I did a horrible job applying them, though. This is the better of the two hands...lol!!!
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Cult Nails Princess under Rainbow Honey Koi Pond.
Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I settled on wearing Dream.  First time I saw someone post it here I knew it was the one for me.  Besides the Spirit Trios and my SS gift this is the first real Zoya purchase where I decided out of any colors what I could have.  I suppose settling for something this OMG amazing is a terrible thing to say!   Since you have all probably seen it a million times over I will just show you this...





Can't you just DIE????  I ordered three of the LA Girls 3D collection today from Cherry Culture (and a bunch of other stuff..) because they are supposed to be dupes for Aurora and Blaze and I also ordered the teal one.  I got Storm today too and I am in the process of practicing galaxy nails with it!
Gorgeous!


----------



## acostakk

> Thanks.Â  No worries.Â  Kind of looks Mod Laquer bottles


 Oooooh. I didn't see it in her shop, but there are about a dozen I'm drooling over! I'm having issues. I sent almost all of my polish collection on ahead with my parents rather than entrust it to the care of the movers. Two months with only a few a bottles? I'm getting twitchy!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing my very first textured polish! JulieG Frosted Gum Drops in "Sleigh Ride" It's definitely an interesting feeling to have texture on your nails!





I took an update photo because my bathroom lighting originally made it look completely different than what it does in real life. Here is a photo of the JulieG in my office lighting! It's nefinitely more blue than silver, so this is a better representative of it.






I think it's very pretty both ways. I like when textured polishes are sparkly like sugar or crystals.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I put on Zoya Zanna yesterday to make sure I would have a job-interview-appropriate shade on today. It is a lovely mauveish orchid shade. Tonight I ruined half of it because I was painting my brother's fiancee's nails with the gorgeous Salvatore by Esmaltes de Kelly. So I decided to practice stamping decals again, this time with full nail designs, before I change polish. I made the decals on the stamper, not on a sheet of plastic. I used Zoya Purity for the white stamp and an unmarked Essie for the red (my guess is Wrapped in Rubies).











I like how the white stamp turned out and I adore how the red one turned out.
Those are both really great. I looked at the squares and am so impressed, and the squiggles are really lovely too!                                    



Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif How pretty!  I'm so inspired by all the wonderful mani/stamp/combinations I see here!  Every time I go to do my nails, I have no idea what to do...  I can't seem to come up with an original idea.  I just copy everyone else.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif These turned out flipping awesome!  I think with me I tend to only go the stamping decal route with something like characters.  I have specifically been shopping for plates that I can fill everything in but I am so excited to try something this simple.  Your application is outstanding.  My biggest issues is that part and you "nailed" it.


Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks! I'm very excited about the possibilities. I had difficulty with the regular method of stamping.

I love how clean your stamping came out!

Do you mind sharing what plates you used?



Thanks, ladies! I was so happy because I'm usually missing half the design when I use the traditional stamping method. It's hard for me to get the correct rolling motion to fit the curve of my nail. I did try a couple more last night that didn't work so well because the polishes I used for stamping were not the right consistency, too thin and/or sheer.

@Christa W, I haven't even tried filling any in yet. The application was made easier for me this time because I followed Lucie's advice to make the decal bigger than my actual nail; that way I can smooth it down, apply top coat over it and remove the excess with acetone. Then there are no funny edges to deal with in the middle of the nail.

@Stitchie, the plate I used this time was FUN 3 by FAB UR NAILS. I bought it from llarowe.com along with some others when they were on sale. There's a lot of cartoonish designs on there. The one that catches my eye right now is a full nail design with the stars, mushrooms and bombs from Super Mario Bros. Here's a photo of the plate from the blog Canadian Nail Fanatic:


----------



## sleepykat

OPI Russian Navy, topped with Essie Stroke of Brilliance, top coat is Seche Vite.


----------



## theexxception

> This was from the sub box. My mini was unlabeled, it's a matte green cream that is going to look amazing with the glitter she sent.


 My mini was labelled Dropkick and it is a matte green


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Russian Navy, topped with Essie Stroke of Brilliance, top coat is Seche Vite.








That's a great use of Stroke of Brilliance!  It almost looks lavender.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  



I need this plate!  Love the Mario characters.


----------



## acostakk

> My mini was labelled Dropkick and it is a matte green


 Thank you!


----------



## Jessismith

Um, OUCH. 

 At least it's a better swatch of the blue-ness. Original photo was pulling more of the purple duochrome of this Orly Royal Velvet.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Oooooh. I didn't see it in her shop, but there are about a dozen I'm drooling over! I'm having issues. I sent almost all of my polish collection on ahead with my parents rather than entrust it to the care of the movers. Two months with only a few a bottles? I'm getting twitchy!
I'd never make it!!!


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







Thanks, ladies! I was so happy because I'm usually missing half the design when I use the traditional stamping method. It's hard for me to get the correct rolling motion to fit the curve of my nail. I did try a couple more last night that didn't work so well because the polishes I used for stamping were not the right consistency, too thin and/or sheer.

@Christa W, I haven't even tried filling any in yet. The application was made easier for me this time because I followed Lucie's advice to make the decal bigger than my actual nail; that way I can smooth it down, apply top coat over it and remove the excess with acetone. Then there are no funny edges to deal with in the middle of the nail.

@Stitchie, the plate I used this time was FUN 3 by FAB UR NAILS. I bought it from llarowe.com along with some others when they were on sale. There's a lot of cartoonish designs on there. The one that catches my eye right now is a full nail design with the stars, mushrooms and bombs from Super Mario Bros. Here's a photo of the plate from the blog Canadian Nail Fanatic:




O wow!!! I LOVE the Mario stamps!!!

This is on my buy list for next paycheck =P

But I understand your stamping frustrations. I struggle with getting the full stamp from the plate to the nail every time, even when using Konad polishes.


----------



## DevinMcWhite

OMG, I guess Zoya changed their Shipping Director or something- I ordered some polish on Monday (I think) and it's here today. In 2013 I ordered a couple times from Zoya and forgot about the order before I received it. So this change is welcome and appreciated. Can't wait to spend some time with Robyn, Zuza and Tangy.


----------



## lochnessie

> OMG, I guess Zoya changed their Shipping Director or something- I ordered some polish on Monday (I think)Â and it's here today. In 2013 I ordered a couple times from Zoya and forgot about the order before I received it. So this change is welcome and appreciated. Can't wait to spend some time with Robyn, Zuza and Tangy.Â Â


 Did you use the PINCHFREE code? Part of the perk was free expedited shipping. My polishes got here really quickly for once, too!


----------



## DevinMcWhite

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Did you use the PINCHFREE code? Part of the perk was free expedited shipping. My polishes got here really quickly for once, too!
I did and I appreciated it. I forgot it gave you expedited shipping though!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG, I guess Zoya changed their Shipping Director or something- I ordered some polish on Monday (I think) and it's here today. In 2013 I ordered a couple times from Zoya and forgot about the order before I received it. So this change is welcome and appreciated. Can't wait to spend some time with Robyn, Zuza and Tangy.  
Mine should be here today too.  Was surprised with 2 of the 32 oz bottles of Remove Plus they must have put it on a plane.


----------



## SunshineCitizen

I have a feeling that we've gone from winter straight into summer, judging from the weather we've been having, so it was time to create a cheery manicure and tuck away all the dark colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*Nail polish used:* essence base coat 24/7, Gabriella Salvete 148, Maybelline Urban Lemon, Lâ€™oreal- Maui Wave and Gabriella Salvete Gloss up top coat


----------



## micky alley

I'm wearing Gelaze soak off polish in black. Just had a baby so with the amount of hand washing I do it stays put. Plus I use it as a base for nail designs and switch them up every few days. ..


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Rock the World (I think. The sticker is missing)



Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Eternal Optimist

Definitely one of my favourite neutral pinks.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SOPI Queen of everything, NYC matte me crazy top coat, nail tattoos i received as a gift from a penpal, and gold studs.





i just noticed i put one on sideways..LMAO!!
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *myzeri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Changed it this morning. Zoya Pixie Dust in Nyx and Stevie. Does anyone get my obscure reference? No? I'm just weird. Cool. =P




Love those colors together &amp; the name.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wanted to do something fun and decided to use one of the polishes I got from my Secret Santa.  This is LVX Midori which is a bright chartreuse cream.  I used 2 coats.  No top coat shown.  My accent nails are Zoya Storm.  I like the LVX polish.  The awkward square cap comes off so it's easy to apply.  It was a bit runny but I knew that ahead of time after swatching it so I was extra careful.  Storm, well it's perfection in a bottle so no issues there.

On top of the Midori I used my newest acquisition of Button Masher Lacquer in Moar Dots.  Moar Dots is a World of Warcraft reference and since that's how my boyfriend and I actually met (we were guild mates) it's a super special polish to me.  The middle finger got a little thick because I kept fishing for the larger dots and when I applied them a bit of the fine glitters came too.  I love this glitter and I love this combo. 









There are smaller, medium and large circle glitters with some very large ones too.  If you want to see more of this check out the indie loves forum.  (Beware though it can lead to binge shopping)

Before the glitter.




Looks great! I love storm the whole ornate collection was awesome.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally did my nails with something. It's been too long without polish on them.

I went with Essence in I'm Backstage from the Beiber LE collection (Beauty Beats).





There is a strong shimmer in the bottle, but the polish is a super smooth creme on my nails, with no hint of shimmer. I'm thinking of adding some stamping, but I'm not sure which pattern to use. I'm a big ol' mess of indecision lately, lol.

Also, don't mind the mess on the bottle lid. Apparently I had clumsy fingers because I dropped the brush twice into my palm while painting my nails and made a mess on the lid and my palm. Did a pretty clean job applying though, I didn't even bother doing any clean-up.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  busting out another hard candy..crush on copper, and orly so go-diva...my daughter says it looks like dirty pennies, so we dubbed this my dirty money mani,lol




Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While out shopping for a lilac shade from Essie and armed with a 30% coupon, I headed to my local Kohl's.  Not only did I find said lilac polish but I found the new Essie Resort 2014 collection sitting in a neat display by the checkout.  I grabbed all but one because there were other people in line and I didn't have time to Google swatches.  I fell head over heels in love with this color.  It's called Cocktail &amp; Coconuts.  This is a fun name and an awesome neutral.  It reminds me of recent Essie shades with that hint of shimmer in it.  It also reminded me of beach sand.  What better to go with my recent purchase of KB Shimmer Sand In My Stocking!!!!

I know you all have seen a gazillion swatches of that polish lately so I am not going to spam you with them.  This manicure is my first using the Yellow Stopper method for possibly a peel-off-glitter mani.  I picked up a huge bottle at Sally last week and I will tell you guys how well it works. 

You can kind of see the shimmer in this pic.  It doesn't translate quite as well on the nail as it does in bottle but it's there!








This reminds me of summer so cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My NOTD... I used Pro-Fix cuticle oil to start. I used one coat of Pro-Fix Complete 3 as my base coat.I applied Maybelline 305 Gilded Rose on my nail tips in two coats. I then Applied Orly 40708 Prisma Gloss Gold glitter topcoat, and one coat of Pro-Fix Complete 3 as my topcoat.
Cute take on a French mani.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LA Colors Sea Siren.



Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is a take on another manicure I saw online when looking at swatches for OPI I Snow You Love Me. I used the glitter in a placement over OPI Solitare. My placement is a bit crooked but I love this.






I tried to fix the glitters.. here's another angle after I did that.




 





Ended up redoing my left entirely because I had placed the glitters while the polish was still wet and it ended up getting messed up when I tried adjusting them.  This is the right hand that I think actually turned out the best.  The accent "ring" is placed closer to the middle of the finger where on the left it's closer to the nail line.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Literary Lacquers As the Waltz Was Ending, three coats. Base coat and top coat were also used. The holo is very visible in sunlight and with flash, but fleeting otherwise. I love it.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Richmond Terrace

Definitely vampy!
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nail Rock Red Glitter set from my January Birchbox




Cute!


----------



## lochnessie

Green ombre mani! I don't wear green often, and St. Patty's day gives me an excuse so I don't get weird looks at work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Polishes used, thumb to pinky: Orly Coachella Dweller, Julep Courtney, Zoya Josie, Black Sheep Lacquer Dropkick, and Sheswai Dig It


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Literary Lacquers As the Waltz Was Ending, three coats. Base coat and top coat were also used. The holo is very visible in sunlight and with flash, but fleeting otherwise. I love it.




I added two coats of a glitter topper from Daring Digits called Lavender &lt;3's Matte and a coat of Seche Vite top coat.
The first photo is more color accurate for the polishes (but not for my skin):




The second photo is more accurate as far as sparkle and shine:



Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is what I'm wearing at the moment: Revlon's "Rose Beige" &amp; Julep's "Jane". 














Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just switched to OPI Solitaire liquid sand From the Bond Girls collection
Love that whole collection!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *hiheather* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Butter London - La Moss
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been wanting to do this mani for a long time!  I've used Julep Bunny, Dendrie and of course Max.  So fun.




So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Butter London's Pillar Box Red




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nails inc London charing cross road, and silver square studs...simple but fun.




Wonderful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *the1star* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Sally Hansen Complete Salon Manicure in Malbec and Loden Green. Cream color is Square Hue in Westminster.
Love the accent nails and the colors you picked.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sinful Colors Winter Wonder. One coat Orly Bonder, two coats of the polish, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat. I got this for $1.00 at Big Lots and I love it like a Zoya! Besides what you can see in my photo, some of the flecks are violet at certain angles.



Great deals &amp; nice nails.


----------



## delicious421

Dont have a picture of it, but Orly Goth is what I am wearing on my fingers, and Piggy Polish in All about Blue with a glitter top coat on my toes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Added some Elf Enchanted to the LA Colors Sea Siren, because I have nail ADD



Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided to go for a flashy look with Essence Beauty Beats in Baby, Baby Oh and As Long As You Love Me with a Starrily Sea Glass accent.



Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Dahlia + Konad Special White + Stamping Plate M-57




Great stamping job.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI Muir Muir On The Wall - A reddish brown, with this mysterious milky silver shimmer at times while I'm painting, but doesn't come through much after dry.




Cute, I really like the shimmer.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Wet N Wild white with Nails Inc feather effect in Cornwall over it. I love the way this turned out.
Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrnjav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essence - Hey, nude! One of their textured polish, that is sadly being discontinued =/
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chelsealady* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Added some Elf Enchanted to the LA Colors Sea Siren, because I have nail ADD




Ha! I did the same thing today over yesterdays Butter London Pillar Box Red.





So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's good to hear! I'm certainly loving the look, and do have to say that some glitters would be much more out of my comfort zone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would probably spend far too much time staring at it, but that's not so much of a problem, and I can imagine some amazing nail art options with it, if it cooperates on top of other polishes. Have you tried yet?
Here is it over Zoya Dream.  I did a french tip, dotting tool and then stamped.





It probably wasn't the best polish to put it over but it turned out pretty cool.  The stamp is smudged a little so next time I think I would let it sit longer.  I also did not apply the Lay the Base coat before I applied any of these.  Perhaps that would have made a difference.  This is just reg natural light.  When I stuck my fingers up to my lamp it glowed a little more so than say Silver Sweep which is a common silver I use for stamping...

Lovely!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



OPI The One That Got Away
Pretty red!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pahlish Drink the Sea with one coat Out the Door top coat



Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Elf Dark Glitter Purple and Elf Gina Girl



Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zoya Stevie.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so i went to sally's and ulta and came home with 11 new polishes, a lotion and polish strips...lol





btw, ulta is having a huge sale on polishes, they are redoing the polish department right now, so i got nicole by opi for .99, the strips were the same, orly for 4.99 (they had some zoya for the same, a few pixie dusts,and a couple other colora, and claw polish for the same price,just didnt have any must have colors for me in them), revlon for 1.49, plus the ulta polishes are on sale for 2.00, and of course the 2.00 nina pro and finger paints at sally's in their clearance section...the only full priced things i got was the little china glaze and the essences.lol
Nice haul!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a feeling that we've gone from winter straight into summer, judging from the weather we've been having, so it was time to create a cheery manicure and tuck away all the dark colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*Nail polish used:* essence base coat 24/7, Gabriella Salvete 148, Maybelline Urban Lemon, Lâ€™oreal- Maui Wave and Gabriella Salvete Gloss up top coat




So cute.  This is cheery personified.  I love it!!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a feeling that we've gone from winter straight into summer, judging from the weather we've been having, so it was time to create a cheery manicure and tuck away all the dark colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*Nail polish used:* essence base coat 24/7, Gabriella Salvete 148, Maybelline Urban Lemon, Lâ€™oreal- Maui Wave and Gabriella Salvete Gloss up top coat




Very cute...love those colors together!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a feeling that we've gone from winter straight into summer, judging from the weather we've been having, so it was time to create a cheery manicure and tuck away all the dark colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*Nail polish used:* essence base coat 24/7, Gabriella Salvete 148, Maybelline Urban Lemon, Lâ€™oreal- Maui Wave and Gabriella Salvete Gloss up top coat





That is adorable.


----------



## Christa W

Dashing Housewife A Kiss of Clover. 





I gave myself a bit of an accent using Winstonia plate W105 and 2 different sized 4 leaf clovers.  The large one in back is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri In Record Lime as is the front most smaller clover.  In between is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lickety-Split Lime also using the same plate.  The two stamps that are the same color look so different since it's layered.  I tried using Insta-Dri in I-rush Luck but it sucked for stamping.  Go figure!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Color Club Lady Holiday with Color Club Savoy Nights on the accent.

I really love this mani!
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the past week I've been wearing Zoya Dream. Tonight I changed to Gothic Gala Lacquers Vallis Sanguine.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Payton. Again you have probably seen a zillion photos of this polish. I am dying over how incredibly vampy and sexy this polish is. The added holo sparkle is just icing on the cake.



Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tonight I'm wearing OPI's "Pedal Faster Suzi!" &amp; Wet n' Wild Fergie's "Flossy Flossy"








Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been waiting to wear Zoya London until I got some plates I ordered from China.  I had seen London stamped with little skull and crossbones and loved the way it looked so much it landed London on my must have list for the recent promo.  I haven't gotten my plates yet but this weekend is the Gaparilla pirate festival in Tampa/St. Petersburg and I will be going to the parade on Saturday.  I did the best I could with a Claire's plate I had and Kleancolor black for the stamping polish.  My placement was bad.  I wasn't sure with the stamp how wide it would be and it's almost wider than my nail beds are.  I ended up just randomly placing it for the rest of the fingers but I don't like it.  I wish I had more, smaller skulls instead.

London, like Payton, is way darker than I imagined.  It's also way more sparkly if that's possible.  I like that the stamping gives it less of a glittery look.  My Photo Stream stopped working so I apologize for the pictures.  I have to either upload from my phone or email them to myself and I am not happy with the stamped pic.  I will try and fix it.












 Top plate is the one used in the blog I saw this in first but I ordered both of these.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly FX Star Trooper. Love this neutral color combo within the glitters.

It's over L'OrÃ©al Rough Around the Edges, which itself is black with a whole lot of silver glitter, and dries semi-matte.




Awesome mani!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Pussy Galore. Yes, I love my textured polishes. Partly because I love sparkles, and partly because they hold up better and I work with 2 year olds so I need that!




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *FrancesWilkins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry for the crappy picture!!

I have fallen in love with L'Oreal's new polish collection. I found mine at Rite Aid, but I know Target has them too. I've not seen them at Walmart in my area though...yet.

This is "Too Dimensional"  All of the colors are gorgeous. I really want the gold one, but it's been sold out everywhere I've looked.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mrnjav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm in love &lt;3 Catrice Crushed Crystals - Call me a princess:



Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was at home today and bored...  this is what happened:





not the best work, but I'm still new at this...

TammyH2144
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Catching up. I had computer problems lately and I don't know yet, but I think (unless things go well with the fix) I'll lose some mani photos  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But here is my first foray into texture, with Zoya Liberty on the ring finger. The straight shimmery green is Cult Nails Feelin' Froggy, and on most nails I topped it with Cult Nails Hypnotize Me.:









Then I did my first acrylic pain nail art, with the flowers, using white and a deeper blue Daler Rowney acrylic tube paint. (first photo here pre-moisture, ick, and this is after a bit of 'cuticle editing'... (a good moisturizer is better), but the later photos showed signs of wear, so I chose this one.








Fantastic job on the mani, the flowers look so pretty.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LA Girl 3D Effects Teal Dimension. Basically this is a teal version of Zoya Dream. I got the supposed dupes for Blaze and Aurora too. I love this. And I only paid $2.40 each plus shipping online. Here is with and without flash.






Pretty color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  IM IN LOVE WITH CHINA GLAZE TRAVEL IN COLOR!!!!

LOL, yea, pix don't do this one justice, it shifts from gold to pink/purple/blueish...if you dont have it go get it now, its a must have,period. 

anyway, i put it on top of Orly Pretty Ugly, which is an amazing minty blue green on its own, but now it just screams omg!! i swatched the CG and it looks amazing alone and on top of other colors...so i will probably go back to ulta later and buy the last 6 or 7 bottles they had...i love it that much,lol...i do but i'll probably only get 2 more for now,lol

anywhozit

just orly





with the cg and topcoat..and cleaned up





the goodness





and the pretty orly




Wow gorgeous, need to add this color to my wish list.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And now for an image of my current gel experience (taken when it was in a bit better shape than now). This is with various Sally Hansen Salon Gel Polish base coat and top coat layers beneath in some cases and on top (at least gel top coat in all cases). I used Bondi Lady Liberty as a base for the gradient with a transition through Lady Liberty, Zoya Rocky, Cult Nails Party Time, and Bondi NYPD. I used Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat here and there also.



    



I'm hiding my index finger where the polish is chipped down to the nail in two places and the tip is completely bare. You can see on the thumb, also in the first photo, 1) where I got a bit of sponge stuck on the nail when I was doing the gradient (the dark spot), and 2) the spot where the nail has ripped. I'm really trying to hold  it together as it is fairly far down and it would be super painful if that part of the finger was exposed. I'm trying to decide what to do with this as I was hoping to keep this design for the upcoming week...
Sorry to hear about your nail, love the gradient.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Julep Galaxy Nails with Leslie, Char, Evelyn, Bunny, Joelle and Paris












Fantastic mani, great color choices.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Avon Golden Wine



Love the color, makes me want to try Avon polishes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last week's manis:
YouPolish Radiant Orchid



Nail Rock pink glitter kit



Both look great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A couple of no-name Icing minis over SOPI The Way Tutu His Heart. Getting a head start on Valentine manis








Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to do a darker look, with blackish colour (black end of Revlon Nail Art Expressionist in Ulterior Motif) and copper glitter (Sally Hansen Xtremewear in Frazzle Dazzle). But something didn't set right on my thumbs, and even 6 hours later I could still push the polish out of place. But just on my thumbs. It's totally weird, so I'll have to remove tomorrow since they are a disaster now.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have been experimenting with using Yellow Stopper as a peeling base for glitter polishes. I say experiment because I haven't been successful with it. First time was a huge disaster so I figured I didn't let it dry long enough. Tried 2 coats as well. So this time I used only 1 coat and let it dry for over an hour.

I did two coats Zoya Kelly then one coat of a Hit Polish one of a kind glitters. I didn't realize back when I bought it that it had hearts in it. I thought it might be a fun darker twist on my first Valentines Day mani.

It did not set. After more than an hour it was still squishy. It didn't peel it just slid off. I am probably giving up on this. I'm going back to my Cover Girl Peelers.









I am loving Zoya Kelly more than I expected. It's so classy and sophisticated. Not loving the glitter with it. I will try with a lighter or different shade of polish.
Sorry to hear that, how do you like the CG peelers? btw love Zoya Kelly.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok, so I had out glitter with hearts and was going to do the first of many V-Day nails...but this red was so pretty I left it alone. I'm a sucker for ruby reds. this is Ruby Slipper from Ulta.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Jermyn Street. My first foray into brown polish.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was also in a brown mood today. The primary color is LMDB Cocoa Cabana and the tips are Julep Olivia. 


Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Floating Hearts - Zoya Godiva + Bondi Horny Mistress &amp; Bundle Monster plate BM-H18




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI - Dutch Ya Just Love OPI

Still a favorite of mine. A perfect mid-tone purple with gold micro shimmers. Do we all have this one by now?








This is one of my favorites, I never get tired of it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My Sunday mani is a Valentine's Day indie polish from last year by Happy Hands. I just read this brand is now closing so I am fortunate to have gotten it from a swap box. It's called The Worst is Over. This polish couldn't be more appropriate for me for many reasons. Several things have been tough for me personally and I am hoping that the worst is over. This is over 2 coats Nicole by OPI Love Song.




Hope things are looking up for you, cute mani.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I saw a selection of OPI nail strips at my local Dollarama, and decided to give them a try instead of buying a new polish. I grabbed OPI Pure Lacquer Nail Apps in Black/Grey Rattlesnake and was quite impressed at the result. They were easy to apply, and fit well. I don't think they'll last more than a day or two due to tip wear, but longevity isn't a concern with nail looks, lol.




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My take on candy heart nails using the OPI breast cancer 2013 duo.  This is OPI More Than a Glimmer on my accent nails and for the left hand OPI Pink-ing of You on the pointer, Alpine Snow on middle, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in In a Splash on the pinkie.  All stamps are done in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Rapid Red with Bundle Monster plate BM-425.  Right hand is all Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening on pointer, Grape Race on middle and Man-go Team on pinkie.  Stamping on right hand was horrible and for that I am sorry!!  Also ignore the stubby middle finger on that hand too!!!

Makes me realize if I actually tried harder these might have turned out cute.  Maybe next time.  Also I love this OPI duo polish a lot.  I love, love, love More Than a Glimmer with it's matte pastel glitters.  It is similar to China Glaze It's a Trap-eze which I just bought too.  Must have been in a mood that week!!








Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Apparently I have been doing something different on my nails lately because none of my manicures are lasting more than a few hours at best.  My candy heart mani was partially due to the peeling base I used and it hadn't dried before I applied the glitter.  Ooops!  So I ended up changing my nails from candy hearts to candy corn!  I gave a very detailed description of this with 13 pictures on the indie lovers thread so if you can check it out more if you are interested. Here I will only post a few.

This is Eighty4 Candy Corn.  It's a thermal holo polish changing from yellow to orange.





warm





The transition here is actually reversed because it's very sensitive and my fingers were my tips were warm because my hand was in a fist and the tips got warm from touching my palm.





cold
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Throwing it back to the late 1990'a with Maybelline New Year's Blues.  My pictures don't capture the true color.  It's a beautiful deep teal with lighter teal glitter. This baby is full on chemicals and stains like crazy.  I bought so many of these funky Express Finish colors.  I was even savvy enough to buy back ups of my two favorites.  I topped it with one coat of Out the Door. 

Also funny enough, as I am typing this Depeche Mode "Policy of Truth" which I listened to a lot in the 90's. 









It looks way more cobalt with turquoise glitters
Nice, I  used to love those polishes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hare Polish Asteroid Turf--four coats over Orly Bonder base coat and topped with PoshÃ© top coat. (The glitter is more fuchsia, not purple like my photo appears.) This polish looks the same on the nails as it does in the bottle.



So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Dr.'s REMEDY Lovely Lavender
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is Pretty &amp; Polished Dancing at Dusk, with a coat of Mentality Holo and Pretty &amp; Polished Sparkle Topcoat.





Hooray for work-appropriate (ish) thermals, especially in this crazy cold weather!
Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I can't believe I waited this long to try it. This is Butter London's La Moss! (Gifted to me by Donna. &lt;3) Holy deep red I think I'm in love. I'm a big fan of red so Donna totally nailed this one. It's almost as if my very own blood is coating my nails. Love love love!!!!!!





Some more Donna appreciation. &lt;3 WITH GLOVES!!




That color looks great on you, love the gloves.


----------



## redwildcat1412

Essie's raspberry


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear that, how do you like the CG peelers? btw love Zoya Kelly.
Other than it is really gummy I love it.  I have been using it for years. I can't wait to find the OPI version or maybe even get the Dance Legend one but I know a lot people think it's a waste since it doesn't last long.


----------



## Monika1

In this mani, I used a few different base colours (from thumb: Color Club Cloud Nine, A England Fonteyn, Fonteyn, Cult Nails Flushed, Cult Nails My Kind Of Kool Aid), then stamped them (from thumb: Zoya Belinda on three nails - Belinda is mixed with AE Flushed on the nail with the unique pattern, Zoya Trixie on two), and finally (uh-oh!) topped to with a flakie topcoat (China Glaze Luxe And Lush).



             



This shows more of the flakie. The camera just isn't very good at picking up the intensity of the flakie effect. Luxe And Lush actually gives a lot of that, so if that is the intention, it's great for it. I'm not sure what I was planning, I just ended up liking this mani more in it's simpler pre-flakie form, as the stamping was not obscured, but I unfortunately didn't snap a photo of that. Honestly, the flakie doesn't show up on the photos nearly as much as irl, so the difference is not as obvious here.



    

The second photo shows it most - Cloud Nine (thumb) is darker and more pink than Fonteyn (index and middle). I wanted to see how they compared.


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In this mani, I used a few different base colours (from thumb: Color Club Cloud Nine, A England Fonteyn, Fonteyn, Cult Nails Flushed, Cult Nails My Kind Of Kool Aid), then stamped them (from thumb: Zoya Belinda on three nails - Belinda is mixed with AE Flushed on the nail with the unique pattern, Zoya Trixie on two), and finally (uh-oh!) topped to with a flakie topcoat (China Glaze Luxe And Lush).

             

This shows more of the flakie. The camera just isn't very good at picking up the intensity of the flakie effect. Luxe And Lush actually gives a lot of that, so if that is the intention, it's great for it. I'm not sure what I was planning, I just ended up liking this mani more in it's simpler pre-flakie form, as the stamping was not obscured, but I unfortunately didn't snap a photo of that. Honestly, the flakie doesn't show up on the photos nearly as much as irl, so the difference is not as obvious here.



    

The second photo shows it most - Cloud Nine (thumb) is darker and more pink than Fonteyn (index and middle). I wanted to see how they compared.
WOW!!!  Purple and sparkley - the definition of a perfect mani!!  This is GORGEOUS @Monika1!!!!!  I think the flakies really made it something special  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jennm149

@Monika1  -- your manis are all so beautiful.  I feel silly gushing about every one, but they are truly works of art.  I've realized over the past few days as JC has been commenting on old manis that you have such a distinctive style that I'll recognize something as "yours" before I see your user name!  Thanks for sharing them, and the steps you go through.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *goldendarter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  One of my resolutions this year is to wear/swatch out all the polishes I haven't worn before. Started with three of my least favorite Juleps of all time... And it actually didn't turn out that bad!




Great job!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon Brilliant Strength - Beguile




Nice, reminds me a bit of  Pure Ice High voltage.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Nails done for the big game
The BL color is Jaded Jack
The DL color is Rolling In The Deep

GO SEAHAWKS!
Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  below:  opi jinx with flash





below: opi jinx no flash





below:  zoya rica




Pretty manis, I just fell in love with Zoya Rica.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am feeling a bit polished out right now.  Nothing is lasting.  It seems the longer my nails get the harder it is to keep a decent manicure.  I am increasingly frustrated with whatever I decide to wear and I think because I have SO many, I give up too easily.  I love shopping for polish and feel almost as if I need to do something different each time.  Tonight was no exception.  While the base coat helped my fingers from remaining too Smurfish after removing my teal polish, I had massive tip wear and I didn't do anything out of the ordinary then I realized it's probably just from typing since I do that pretty much from the time I get up at 7:30 AM until usually around 2 AM. 

So... that means again I have changed my polish.  I wanted something without glitter as the majority of my indies are full on glitter bombs or my favorite crelly polishes but I wanted to go with something very simple and elegant.  I got this polish out of a swap box as well and this is Darling Diva polish in Radiance.  This polish is so pretty.  It's almost a muti-shimmer.  I wouldn't call it a chrome per say but it seems to go from a pinky beige to a cold with a hint of green.  It's so complex in depth yet completely understated.  It's a holo as well.  I like that this could be for a more conservative office environment if I ever needed to.





With flash





Without flash













This is the way I love it best!
Gorgeous polish!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am feeling a bit polished out right now.  Nothing is lasting.  It seems the longer my nails get the harder it is to keep a decent manicure.  I am increasingly frustrated with whatever I decide to wear and I think because I have SO many, I give up too easily.  I love shopping for polish and feel almost as if I need to do something different each time.  Tonight was no exception.  While the base coat helped my fingers from remaining too Smurfish after removing my teal polish, I had massive tip wear and I didn't do anything out of the ordinary then I realized it's probably just from typing since I do that pretty much from the time I get up at 7:30 AM until usually around 2 AM. 

So... that means again I have changed my polish.  I wanted something without glitter as the majority of my indies are full on glitter bombs or my favorite crelly polishes but I wanted to go with something very simple and elegant.  I got this polish out of a swap box as well and this is Darling Diva polish in Radiance.  This polish is so pretty.  It's almost a muti-shimmer.  I wouldn't call it a chrome per say but it seems to go from a pinky beige to a cold with a hint of green.  It's so complex in depth yet completely understated.  It's a holo as well.  I like that this could be for a more conservative office environment if I ever needed to.





With flash




Without flash














This is the way I love it best!

I was having the same problems with keeping my manis looking decent. On three fingers on my right hand the polish would peel off in whole pieces starting on the corners. Same corners, same three fingers. Frustrating as all get out. The mani would look perfect, but I could see it peeling up at the corners. By the end of the day, it would be a peeling, chipped mess.

I switched base and top coat with this last mani, and while I got a chip pretty fast, after just about 36 hours, so far no peeling. The chip happened on my thumb where the peeling would start, but it chipped and stopped, no peeling this time.

I was using a base and top coat from my Glitter Daze box and they were both close to empty and I used thinner on each a few times, so I don't know if that caused the issue...this last mani I used Zoya ridge filler base with OPI rapi-dry top. I still have the chipped mani on, I want to give it another day today and see if it will peel, the chip isn't terrible and I can get by with it for today. Oh, and I also used Avon spray stuff that drys your nails faster...forget what it's called.

Any who....here's my current mani...




Pretty blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nothing too exciting...  Revlon Creme Brulee and Expresso (highlights were from a mini-polish that has no sticker).





I dont like the dots, but I couldn't think of anything else...??  Ugg...  I'll have to re-do it tonight.  I tried to "sponge" on some color on the thumb, but it didnt work out too well...  more like blobs!
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Polish Bar Wistful



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to treat myself (and my nails) to a full gel set! Not sure what color this is, but I know it's from Color Club.




That color looks great on you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A England Dragon.  There are no words to say how amazing this polish is.  It is a must have for any green lover and one you need to see in person.  I wanted to do something fun so I stamped it with Mash plate 39 and Kleancolor black.  Cleanup is a nightmare and my cuticles are stained black right now so all you get is a sneak peek at the thumb!!  More to come when I can wash my hands.





Above pic is 2 coats no flash





With flash.

Here it is with flash.  How fun is this???  I love, love, love this polish people!!!




Wow this is so pretty and the stamping makes it even more awesome. I don't own any A England but I might have to start buying some.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Nails, Inc Covent Garden Market (red) and Disco Lane (black) Sorry for the messy edges, cleanup was a disaster, the red glitter is a beast to get off. The black looks super cool in the bottle, but it doesn't translate so well once it gets onto the nail. It's still a cool polish, though.

The red is a beast to use, I did three coats on bare nails, and it is full coverage but it's lumpy and bumpy. Next time I will use a red or white polish under it to make application easier. But it is very sparkley and glittery.
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Base coat, three coats Zoya Brigitte, top coat:




Pretty purple!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to try a cool jelly gradient that I saw on Instagram, but had a complete fail, so I recovered by stamping on top of it to give a slightly mottled zebra look.

I used Essence Off to Miami (which looks coral in the bottle but really orange on my nails) with Wet n Wild Bijou Blue dry brushed on top. Stamped with Konad special black and BM 223.




Nice job on the stamping!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like every time I get my nails really long something happens.  This weekend it has been a major cleaning effort at my house and it was really hard to do with super long nails.  My right hand suffered a torn nail and I decided instead of repairing it now that I own brush on glue, that I would just trim them down a bit until I was finished and rounded them off too.  I really like the round feel.  Plus it's not so hard to type anymore!  Hooray!   To celebrate, I am wearing a new polish to my collection.  I first saw this polish when Pollysmom got it from a mystery bag months ago and I couldn't get it out of my head.  I saw Smitten Polish having a restock and I jumped at the chance to own this. 

This is Klaatu Barada Nikto from Smitten Polish.  I am wearing 3 coats with 1 coat of Gelous and 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I am so in love with this polish.  It's everything I wanted it to be and more.  This polish actually also helped me reach a milestone of my own.  This polish is number 900 in my collection. 





Above with flash.   It appears more blue here.  Polish is described as a cobalt base but it looks way more purple in person.  I would call it a true blurple. In the bottle the glitters look like a red holo.  It's so amazing.  It's so hard to accurately tell anyone about this without being able to see it with your own eyes!








Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is what I'm wearing at the moment: Zoya- "Shelby" &amp; L'oreal "Pop the Bubbles".








Pretty combo.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow this is so pretty and the stamping makes it even more awesome. I don't own any A England but I might have to start buying some.
I posted a macro of my bottle on the indie forum... it's AMAZING!


----------



## DevinMcWhite

I



> Nice, reminds me a bit ofÂ  Pure Ice High voltage.


 it wonder how that would look with a matte top coat. Hmmmm.


----------



## Lumaday

Urban Decay Aquarius. Love this color so much! Didn't have time to clean up my cuticles yet. I'm going to add Julep Tania on top shortly.


----------



## TammyH2144

> Urban Decay Aquarius. Love this color so much! Didn't have time to clean up my cuticles yet. I'm going to add Julep Tania on top shortly.


 I love the color!


----------



## Christa W

This is Polish TBH Island Fantasy.  It's a thermal polish that reminds me of Mt Dew when warm.  I took the pic with flash because it wasn't really showing the accurate colors without it.  I will get some other pics tomorrow.  I didn't want to take off my A Kiss of Clover but a nail break on my right hand would have me repainting anyway so I decided to give this one a try.  I bought it back in December but the bottle was a lemon so she sent me a new one I just got it yesterday.  I love Polish TBH thermals they are my favorites.  I painted my nails in the dark living room while watching my DVR of Grey's Anatomy so excuse my crap application on the thumb.  I used 2 coats of polish and 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  Bottle color is cold shade.  It's best represented on my thumb.  That's one downside to thermals is if your fingernails are all uneven it shows!!!


----------



## AnnaMeee

Essence sweet as candy, space queen and gel-look top coat!


----------



## AnnaMeee

Try the Essence color and go and the gel-look top coat!! I have to say for a cheap brand I am very happy with it, polish usually chips on my nails fast to, I painted my nails Wednesday and its Friday night/Saturday morning now and still on like the day I painted. Maybe its worth a try if you already didn't try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope I helped!

Oops this post was supposed to be a reply to someone and I ended up posting as a post.. Sorry I'm new here!


----------



## AnnaMeee

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous polish!
Try the Essence color and go and the gel-look top coat!! I have to say for a cheap brand I am very happy with it, polish usually chips on my nails fast to, I painted my nails Wednesday and its Friday night/Saturday morning now and still on like the day I painted. Maybe its worth a try if you already didn't try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope I helped!


----------



## lissa1307

Again,everyone's nails are beyond awesomeness and awetasticaltude. I've had so much crap going on and am so stressed out I barely get to be on mut anymore. So I decided I needed some retail therapy this morning...maybe call it prep to get back to my nails and my poor neglected blog.lol. I ordered zoya dream,Monet and mitzi...and kb shimmer showgirl, top coat, and quick and flirty.lol


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *reepy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did this as a small nod to the Broncos but not sure I'm liking it. Maybe I just have to get used to it. It's Deborah Lippmann's Lara's Thene with Julep's Kyla over it. 


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Have the week off, so I wanted to go a little crazy!



Glitter Guilty Snowed In, sequin Nail Rock, Essie on a Silver Platter
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







[/img][/img]

I was playing around with topcoats. This is OPI do you think I'm tex-y? With all different top coats. Thumb is spoiled by wet n wild in my Saturn broke down. Pointer is zoya opal love! Nothing on middle finger. Ring finger has orly matte top coat love as well. And pinky has nails inc special effects electric lane holographic this is so pretty but it's hard to tell from the pictures
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sinful Colors Pink Poppys and OPI Minnie Style, with some jewels just because everyone left me alone all afternoon to play with my polishes, so I had to do something a little special!



Nice combo, I love Minnie style.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Going with a basic pink today. And dang if my first finger didn't already chip. I foresee an early mid-week mani change soon.

OPI Japanese Rose Garden




Pretty pink!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  SH nail strips in check, please! and finger paints gogh red!




Looks great, love how the thumb came out.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is Julep Greta topped with some Kiss Nail art decals that I got in the clearance aisle at WalMart.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My mail arrived with trade items, so I had to out JulieG Sugar Plum fairies on right away. It's so cool and sparkly and pretty. I love it.



I need that color, so sparkly.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *mellivi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wish I was awesome at nail art like all you gals! lol

I'm currently wearing ELF's Red Velvet.




Classic!


----------



## Christa W

> Again,everyone's nails are beyond awesomeness and awetasticaltude. I've had so much crap going on and am so stressed out I barely get to be on mut anymore. So I decided I needed some retail therapy this morning...maybe call it prep to get back to my nails and my poor neglected blog.lol. I ordered zoya dream,Monet and mitzi...and kb shimmer showgirl, top coat, and quick and flirty.lol


 I love my KB Shimmer top coat. Can't wait to see the new ones on you!!! Great choices!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had my nails done. The color is Strawberry Margarita but I don't remember the brand. OPI I think.



Nice pink!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Primpology* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I'm still rocking my Sunday's Super Bowl Seahawks Manicure.

chartreuse Chase from Sally Hansen Insta-Dri

Ice Dream from Sinful Colors

Blue Eyed Girl from Rimmel 60 Second.
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Julep Dakota. Much more subdued than I usually wear. We have a wake to go to tomorrow and my fiancÃ©e asked me to tone it down a bit. Apparently red &amp; black polish is not "wake appropriate" in his eyes.
Love that color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Emily de Molly pyrite and Julep Jane.






Great combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  thumb:  julep cara with brenda topcoatpointer:  julep cara with love topcoatmiddle:  julep bunny with love topcoatring:  julep bunny with love topcoat and cara heartpinky:  julep bunny with brenda topcoat




Stunning!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't worn any polish in a few days.  On Sunday night a very dear friend of mine passed away unexpectedly and I haven't been in the mood to do my nails.  I wanted a welcomed distraction and since my KB Shimmer Valentine's Day order got lost in the mail and I am waiting for it again, I thought I would run out to Sally and grab me one of the new China Glaze Sea Goddess textured polishes. There will be a sale on them come Monday so I held off on getting more than one but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss out on this one.

I couldn't be more disappointed with the formula.  Either the reviews/blogs I have seen on this lied or they got a different batch than me because it's terrible.  This is Sand Dolla Make You Holla.  I love the idea behind this and the polish itself is way more adorable in person that I could have even imagined but it went on extremely sheer in the first coat.  Second coat was patchy and third coat is just a mess.  I tried waiting between coats but I don't think it helped.  On the nail wheel this is amazing.  I think you have to apply it more like the white textured snow polish from the holiday collection on the second coat or apply over a base.  I didn't want to do that with this polish yet because it does have a bit of a pink undertone and I wanted to use it 100% on it's own first.  I will see how it is in the morning because right now I just want to take it off!!  It isn't quite as textured as some of my other ones either which is interesting.

Some fingers did turn out better than others.  I will make this work!  This polish reminds me of frosting it's too cute.  I would totally use it for a cupcake mani or some kind of dessert type theme.  I still want the others in the collection. 




Sorry to hear about your friend.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At the moment I am wearing these nails. The light color scheme looks amazing and makes quite a nice alternative to a classic french manicure.

 


Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I finally received my KBShimmer Valentine's Day trio in the mail.  It had gotten lost and Christy from KBShimmer had immediately sent me another one.  Both arrived at my door today so I sent one back to her and WOW these are worth the wait.  I chose to wear first the glitter polish called U Rock My &lt;3 (it's an actual heart on the label).  It is a clear base with black and pink glitters in hearts, stars, large hexes (that I think are only pink), and an assortment of circle and shard glitters.  There is so much going on but not in a bad way.  When I saw the first few swatches it was over white, gray and yellow.  I saw the yellow one and knew immediately when I got them I had to do that too.  Mine is a little softer shade of yellow.  I paired it with my SS gift of Lime Crime Crema de Limon.  Then I applied one coat of glitter with a bit of dabbing and moving around to get the right placement.  I can not express my love for this enough.  I used 1 coat Gelous for the photos but afterwards I added 1 coat over of KBShimmer Clearly on Top.  It needed that because they are larger glitters and needed to be smoothed out.  Ignore my terrible cuticles.











This is with the Clearly On Top in my lightbox.
Love how it looks with the yellow base.


----------



## CosmeticClutter

I'm wearing Wet n Wild's Fast Dry Nail Color in Saved By The Blue &amp; China Glaze's Crackle Polish in Tarnished Gold on the tips in a crackle/french manicure


----------



## DonnaD

It's only $7 a month which is less than one OPI and I really like supporting small companies.  The CS is awesome.  Always bills and ships at the same time too!  You get one polish a month.  I really love these guys!


----------



## KatieS131

> It's only $7 a month which is less than one OPI and I really like supporting small companies. Â The CS is awesome. Â Always bills and ships at the same time too! Â You get one polish a month. Â I really love these guys! Thanks so much for sharing this! I have been thinking about trying CMM and for $1 why not?


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

​  ​ *Pink ombre manicure using (from L to R) Orly Soul Mate, Finger Paints Louvre This Pink, China Glaze Go Go Pink, and Zoya Purity; All topped with Finger Paints Kiss By The Tree.*​ So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif






Zoya Carrie Ann and Lavish Polish Sweater Weather. &lt;3

-El Tapatalk
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Marj B* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  









The green is Green Machine by Brash. Got it at Big Lots for 80Â¢. I told hubby that I looked like a John Deere. The blue is Julep Kai topped with Sinful Colors Cinderella. Very pretty color.

The red is Julep Nan which is the red for me. I really love it but I always mess it up somehow when I put it on! I got an orange in the Brash too....kind of scared to put that one on. I do love the formula of the Brash. It goes on so well. I think it's a Payless brand. So there are my last 3 manis.
Great manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Tonight's manicure is a hybrid between 2 of my favorite indie polishes. I didn't have enough time to do the 3 coats of KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk and I didn't want to do it over black either so I did it over 1 coat of A England Dragon. Dragon is such an amazing polish I almost just wore that but it was just a touch too dark for what I was wearing and I was trying to match it to a new green leather jacket I bought today. I love the finished look. It has a great shift that's different than with Pretty in Punk alone as well.



Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nicole by OPI Totally in the Dark
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Revlon in Midnight, Indie Polish in Pish Posh, all with a matte top coat.

You'll have to ignore the cuticle mess, and the weird white dots that the matte top coat sometimes leaves.




Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Purple Poodle



Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 excuse my messy cuticles but I wanted to show y'all Shirelle from MAC. It is a great Valentines Day red. I wanted to add a love-y accent nail but I can't find my stickers. I guess I can add it tomorrow. I work at a school so "special day" manis are a fun way to start conversation.
Nice red.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For fun before I took off my A England Dragon/KB Shimmer Pretty in Punk combo I added Sephora by OPI in Blasted Opalescent.  Blasted Opalescent is a sheer shatter polish that reminds me of China Glaze Travel in Colour in the bottle.  I actually enjoy the way this looked and if my right hand wasn't chipped I would have kept it.  With the topcoat it almost looks like just some glitters.  Despite crackle/shatter being sort of 3 years ago, I still love purple and green together.  My favorite combo is a purple base with OPI Shatter the Scales on top.  I thought this was neat.





With topcoat





Without top coat
Awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







Sorry if the picture is too big. I'm uploading it via phone. :/

But here's Zoya Lola. &lt;3

-El Tapatalk
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CarissaReese* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone! I thought florals would be nice for spring and valentines day  It isnt as hard to do as what i thought.

â€‹


So delicate and pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't been around much...still have the pestilence my horrid husband brought home and my nails are still a jacked up mess.  Though they grew out quite a bit (biotin is da bomb,) right now they have 2 coats of hard gel on them because I haven't been taking care of them and I don't want them to break again.  They're not filed properly and for real, look like hell.  And I had so much fun with Secret Santa, I'm having a crashing let down here on the boards...I want SS back!!

Anyway, I got my new Color Me Monthly 



 love



 and the colour is so freakin' awesome, I did a quick VDay mani but I'll change it to a new one before the end of the week...we're going to Hartford with my daughter and her bf for VDay and staying at a b&amp;b and having a nice, expensive dinner at Capital Grille which is a personal fav restaurant of mine.

This one is called 14.  The accent finger is Opi Alpine snow with a top coat of a Hello Kitty sheer, pink sparkle (can't remember the name) and the pinky has a glitter coat,  also a HK polish.  




Love the hearts!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pink holographic polish.  Check.  Packed with glitters.  Check.  Has my name (despite the different spelling).  Check.  I think I am in love!

I have been searching for that perfect pink holo to add to my stash.  It's almost a magenta but when in the right light looks perfectly hot pink.  This is Glam Polish in Crysta.  It's from a trio collection and is named after the character in Fern Gully.  It's jelly, sparkly, super pink.  I love it!  I love that it's got something different that makes it unique.  This is 2 coats with no top coat.  Polish is still tacky/wet in photos so it may dry down a little. 





In full sun.





Indirect sunlight through window.





With a flash.
That is gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  valentine skittles




Wow this is awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so bummed out I had to remove my previous polish after less than an hour due to an unfortunate incident involving cats, boxes and stopping a fight.  Nobody was injured save for my manicure which was only dry to the touch and not salvageable.  I should have taken a photo of that.  It was too tragic though.  Fortunately for me as well the light colored cat I was trying to catch didn't end up with hot pink glittery fur.

I ended up deciding on a pre Valentine's Day manicure featuring KBShimmer Falling for Hue (my new favorite crelly polish) and OPI My Current Crush.  Falling for Hue is packed with pink, fuschia and red glitters.  The fuschia/purple shade was a perfect match for My Current Crush.  Depending on the lighting it can appear purple or more of a pink tone.  I love this polish.  I am so glad I grabbed it when it was at Marshalls.  It was not there the next time I went.  I stamped Sinful Colors Snow Me White over the textured polish using Winstonia W102.  I sort of did the two accent fingers different than my normal ones in an homage to Chalkboard Nails.  I love the focus of the two nails in the middle that I have seen her do before.  My Current Crush is sparkly but I just couldn't capture that on camera. 









With flash.
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Nina Ultra Pro - Acai Berri

It's a bit deeper and more berry colored than I can get camera to show, really luscious.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Another neutral for me mani, Julep something or other, one of a trio. Too lazy to go look, we have engagement pics tonight so I didn't want anything too out there.
Pretty, congrats on the engament!


----------



## Christa W

I wasn't expecting what came in my nail mail today until Monday so I immediately removed my polish and HAD to have this on my fingers.  As soon as I did I ran squealing out to where my boyfriend was, thrust my fingers in his face, and screamed "I am selling all my other nail polish and wearing only this one for the rest of my life!!!".  Of course I threw in a "just kidding" because well that's just silly but... this polish is breathtaking.  I know I say a lot of incredible things about a lot of polishes. 

This is Dance Legend Sulley from the Chameleon collection.  I have posted pics of another polish from line Roz before.  I am going to get them all.  I love Sulley more than Roz because of the teal color.  The shift is also more purple than the base of Roz which comes across more Fuchsia.  The fact I have been watching Monster's Inc. and Monster's University for the past 2 weeks doesn't hurt to get me in the mood to wear this beauty.  I did it over 2 coats of my new favorite black OPI 4 In the Morning.  I typically enjoy these types of polishes by themselves but as pretty as this is, it only comes in a small sized bottle so I wanted to preserve as much of it as possible.  Using it over a satin finish polish actually did something interesting because it's taking on that same quality.  I did not use any top coat for the photos below but I may just to keep it on longer.  I have some cleaning tomorrow and I want my mani to last. 

The sun set before I was able to get any pictures.  I will be taking more of this tomorrow.  I probably could stare at it for hours!!  WARNING: May cause a dent in your wallet!!!  Proceed with caution!!



 Look at that color shift!! OMG!!!



 Good bottle shot of the variations in color.



 This pic really shows the satin finish from the polish underneath.


----------



## madeupMegan

butter London Branwen's Feather


----------



## Monika1

Wow - I step away from this page for a moment and it always seems like you ladies are so fast and busy with changing and updating your manis! I want to make sure I have a chance to wear several of my intense and deep colours before the winter is over, yet I'm wearing a very pale colour now. Huh.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



butter London Branwen's Feather
Yes! Deep and intense, that's what I'm talking about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I wasn't expecting what came in my nail mail today until Monday so I immediately removed my polish and HAD to have this on my fingers.  As soon as I did I ran squealing out to where my boyfriend was, thrust my fingers in his face, and screamed "I am selling all my other nail polish and wearing only this one for the rest of my life!!!".  Of course I threw in a "just kidding" because well that's just silly but... this polish is breathtaking.  I know I say a lot of incredible things about a lot of polishes. 

This is Dance Legend Sulley from the Chameleon collection.  I have posted pics of another polish from line Roz before.  I am going to get them all.  I love Sulley more than Roz because of the teal color.  The shift is also more purple than the base of Roz which comes across more Fuchsia.  The fact I have been watching Monster's Inc. and Monster's University for the past 2 weeks doesn't hurt to get me in the mood to wear this beauty.  I did it over 2 coats of my new favorite black OPI 4 In the Morning.  I typically enjoy these types of polishes by themselves but as pretty as this is, it only comes in a small sized bottle so I wanted to preserve as much of it as possible.  Using it over a satin finish polish actually did something interesting because it's taking on that same quality.  I did not use any top coat for the photos below but I may just to keep it on longer.  I have some cleaning tomorrow and I want my mani to last. 

The sun set before I was able to get any pictures.  I will be taking more of this tomorrow.  I probably could stare at it for hours!!  WARNING: May cause a dent in your wallet!!!  Proceed with caution!!








 Look at that color shift!! OMG!!!



 Good bottle shot of the variations in color.



 This pic really shows the satin finish from the polish underneath.
That is really gorgeous! I've admired these before, but haven't ventured to close to what is this DanceLegend quicksand brand... agreed, I think it would be an expensive slippery slope!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



butter London Branwen's Feather
Is this more of a purple or a brown?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Urban Decay Aquarius. Love this color so much! Didn't have time to clean up my cuticles yet. I'm going to add Julep Tania on top shortly.






Very pretty! And wouldn't it look amazing in combination with &gt;&gt;&gt;

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is Polish TBH Island Fantasy.  It's a thermal polish that reminds me of Mt Dew when warm.  I took the pic with flash because it wasn't really showing the accurate colors without it.  I will get some other pics tomorrow.  I didn't want to take off my A Kiss of Clover but a nail break on my right hand would have me repainting anyway so I decided to give this one a try.  I bought it back in December but the bottle was a lemon so she sent me a new one I just got it yesterday.  I love Polish TBH thermals they are my favorites.  I painted my nails in the dark living room while watching my DVR of Grey's Anatomy so excuse my crap application on the thumb.  I used 2 coats of polish and 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  Bottle color is cold shade.  It's best represented on my thumb.  That's one downside to thermals is if your fingernails are all uneven it shows!!!




That is such a fun colour-change! And it was neat that the two of you posted so close together!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *AnnaMeee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essence sweet as candy, space queen and gel-look top coat!
That's a very pretty mani! Welcome!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Again,everyone's nails are beyond awesomeness and awetasticaltude.
I've had so much crap going on and am so stressed out I barely get to be on mut anymore. So I decided I needed some retail therapy this morning...maybe call it prep to get back to my nails and my poor neglected blog.lol. I ordered zoya dream,Monet and mitzi...and kb shimmer showgirl, top coat, and quick and flirty.lol
Hope things get better soon and that the retail therapy helps! Actually it has been proven to be valuable to counter stress, so it should for you! We're all thinking of you, and looking forward to seeing you and your nails when you are able to make it here! 





(Not specifically for lissa1307, but as a general word to the wise: retail therapy stops working against stress for those who are buying beyond what they can afford. But within your means - happy shopping, and happy mulling over options and decision-making, with a happy eventual reward, and beautiful mani!)


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Fantastic job on the mani, the flowers look so pretty.
Thank-you so much! I'm really happy to see this one again.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear about your nail, love the gradient.
Thank-you Jay! It's so interesting to look at past nails; fortunately that tear is long grown out, and my nails are a lot longer than that right now.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *redwildcat1412* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Essie's raspberry

www.missyinthemirror101.blogspot.com
Nice colour - I always need to remind myself I have several just like it in the stash...


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes! Deep and intense, that's what I'm talking about.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Totally! Perfect for autumn and winter!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is this more of a purple or a brown? 
I thought purple in the bottle, but its comes across with a brown hint on the nail. Definitely hard to explain.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Totally! Perfect for autumn and winter!

I thought purple in the bottle, but its comes across with a brown hint on the nail. Definitely hard to explain.
Actually that is perfect and that's why I asked.  I saw this in Ulta on one of the rare occasions I got down to one and I thought it could be my elusive dupe for a L'Oreal shade of purple I have been questing for recently.  Ulta is having the 21 days sale again and on 3/20 the Butter London's are 2/$15.  I thought about getting it but if it's not really purple then I won't bother.  The swatches I saw online were really hard to tell.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Actually that is perfect and that's why I asked.  I saw this in Ulta on one of the rare occasions I got down to one and I thought it could be my elusive dupe for a L'Oreal shade of purple I have been questing for recently.  Ulta is having the 21 days sale again and on 3/20 the Butter London's are 2/$15.  I thought about getting it but if it's not really purple then I won't bother.  The swatches I saw online were really hard to tell. 
Ya, if it's purple you're looking for I wouldn't recommend Branwen's Feather. What's the L'Oreal shade you're lusting after?


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very pretty! And wouldn't it look amazing in combination with &gt;&gt;&gt;

That is such a fun colour-change! And it was neat that the two of you posted so close together!
Yes, it would!  I'm going to have to look into that polish.  

Instead this is what I wound up doing on top, and I love this look - such a fun and sparkly manicure.  I did this on Friday and it still looks good.  I have a work meeting tomorrow so I'm debating taking it off (I usually try to look a little more professional for work - not that I work for a super business like company or anything, as I'm an office manager/customer service rep for a construction company, but I still try to look nice) but I love it so much I kinda want to keep it on.  I think St. Patty's Day might give me an excuse for fun nails??

Anyway this is two coats of Urban Decay Aquarious, one coat of Julep Tania on all fingers but the ring finder, one coat of Julep Paris on the ring finger, and two coats of Orly Sparkling Garbage on the middle finger.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ya, if it's purple you're looking for I wouldn't recommend Branwen's Feather. What's the L'Oreal shade you're lusting after?
It's an old one called Nightlife.  It's from the late 1990's.  I emailed L'Oreal and they were idiots and told me it was avail on Ebay but it was the same number but the color was red.  I've bought nearly 30 dark purples in the past few months and some are really pretty but none come close.  The one I am searching for now is Rendezvous with You from the autumn collection.  I didn't see it in my Sally clearance when I looked this weekend.  I should drive to another city just to check.  I can get it online I am sure too just hoping to see it in person before I buy it.  (OK so I caved after looking at more photos.  I ordered RWY online)


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  WOW!!!  Purple and sparkley - the definition of a perfect mani!!  This is GORGEOUS @Monika1!!!!!  I think the flakies really made it something special  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Thank-you so much! I'm glad you like it; I did enjoy wearing it and the flakies are enjoyable to look at. But honestly I would buy a different flakie over CG Luxe And Lush - that one is soo gucky. The flake density is good, but I hope the base texture will be improved with thinner. And sometimes less is more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, it would!  I'm going to have to look into that polish.  

Instead this is what I wound up doing on top, and I love this look - such a fun and sparkly manicure.  I did this on Friday and it still looks good.  I have a work meeting tomorrow so I'm debating taking it off (I usually try to look a little more professional for work - not that I work for a super business like company or anything, as I'm an office manager/customer service rep for a construction company, but I still try to look nice) but I love it so much I kinda want to keep it on.  I think St. Patty's Day might give me an excuse for fun nails??

Anyway this is two coats of Urban Decay Aquarious, one coat of Julep Tania on all fingers but the ring finder, one coat of Julep Paris on the ring finger, and two coats of Orly Sparkling Garbage on the middle finger.  





That is a really pretty combination too! More blue than it would be with Christa's polish. For an excuse to wear it to work, yeah Paddy's is a good one - you could even paint a little shamrock on the index finger or something


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Happy St Patrick's Day, and happy bday to me (almost lol) Here's my bday/paddys day mani for this year




Gradient of Zoya Dhara, Tomoko, and Chita. Stamped with Bundlemonster plates H04 and H05. Totally didn't top last year's awesomeness...but I'm still mad about having to cut my nails, and it's making me meh about nail art lol. Here's a throwback to last year's bday mani.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy St Patrick's Day, and happy bday to me (almost lol)

Here's my bday/paddys day mani for this year





Gradient of Zoya Dhara, Tomoko, and Chita. Stamped with Bundlemonster plates H04 and H05.

Totally didn't top last year's awesomeness...but I'm still mad about having to cut my nails, and it's making me meh about nail art lol. Here's a throwback to last year's bday mani.




Happy early birthday! I hope it's a great one, and your nails grow well. That's the great thing about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I like the texture gradient alone more than stamped; it's a really pretty combination on its own.


----------



## acostakk

Black Sheep Lacquers Dropkick with Pure Ice Sheer Luck. I'm not normally wild about matte polish, but something about Dropkick floats my boat!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black Sheep Lacquers Dropkick with Pure Ice Sheer Luck. I'm not normally wild about matte polish, but something about Dropkick floats my boat!



That's an incredible matte!  How was the formula?  The only green matte I have is from the Sinful Colors collection from last year and that one is terrible.  This is a great color and looks amazing.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  -- your manis are all so beautiful.  I feel silly gushing about every one, but they are truly works of art.  I've realized over the past few days as JC has been commenting on old manis that you have such a distinctive style that I'll recognize something as "yours" before I see your user name!  Thanks for sharing them, and the steps you go through.
Thank-you so much Jenn! I feel wonderful hearing what you have to say and had no idea my designs were so recognizable - very often I feel like my 'new one' is really much different from my others, and not always even 'my style', just something I was compelled to try.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Here is a video of Dance Legend Sulley.  I went outside and took something like 100 pictures and 15 videos of it.  I did top coat it with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top and I like it better that way for sure. 




 

Sorry it goes out of focus.  I am still getting used to my camera and the focus button is nowhere near the record button and I was looking through the live view on the back of the camera and with the bright sun it's kind of hard to tell if it's in focus.  Also ignore the crappy backyard.  I am more of an "indoor" type of girl!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black Sheep Lacquers Dropkick with Pure Ice Sheer Luck. I'm not normally wild about matte polish, but something about Dropkick floats my boat!



It's so exciting to see all these greens now! This one looks good on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory

I got some revlon nail strips at grocery outlet for $1.50, now I see why they are on sale, the bows are really skewed. I've never tried nail strips and these were awful, I could not do my right hand to save my life. I ended up ripping them all off. I still hope to try incoco strips but I did not do well on these :/


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a video of Dance Legend Sulley.  I went outside and took something like 100 pictures and 15 videos of it.  I did top coat it with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top and I like it better that way for sure. 




 

Sorry it goes out of focus.  I am still getting used to my camera and the focus button is nowhere near the record button and I was looking through the live view on the back of the camera and with the bright sun it's kind of hard to tell if it's in focus.  Also ignore the crappy backyard.  I am more of an "indoor" type of girl!
The topcoat does improve it by reducing the slight streaks it otherwise has. Thanks for the effort of taping this!


----------



## acostakk

> That's an incredible matte!Â  How was the formula?Â  The only green matte I have is from the Sinful Colors collection from last year and that one is terrible.Â  This is a great color and looks amazing.


 I really liked the formula, even though it is a tad tricky. It dries incredibly fast! If you work quickly and accurately it is easily a one-coater. But if you miss a spot or try to go back over an area, it will drag and leave bald patches because your first stroke will already be nearly dry. I wound up with two coats just to correct everything.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The topcoat does improve it by reducing the slight streaks it otherwise has. Thanks for the effort of taping this!
Great observation.  I knew there was something off with it.  I will definitely be doing it 2 or 3 coats alone next time to see if that makes any difference.  I can't drive while I am wearing this or I might wreck!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got some revlon nail strips at grocery outlet for $1.50, now I see why they are on sale, the bows are really skewed.

I've never tried nail strips and these were awful, I could not do my right hand to save my life. I ended up ripping them all off. I still hope to try incoco strips but I did not do well on these :/




Cute! I see nothing wrong with the bows. I haven't tried affixing any of these as I'm scared I'd have similar trouble!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I really liked the formula, even though it is a tad tricky. It dries incredibly fast! If you work quickly and accurately it is easily a one-coater. But if you miss a spot or try to go back over an area, it will drag and leave bald patches because your first stroke will already be nearly dry. I wound up with two coats just to correct everything.
Yes!! That's what the one I have does BADLY.  The gray one does too.  The rest are perfection but those two (which are the lightest 2 shades) are miserable and leave huge bald patches then don't correct.  I am going to have to try this brand since soon!!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OK, to catch up a bit here (my computer crashed a while back and I lost some photos), this is what I was wearing just before my current experiment:

Zoya Avery and Carey (grey):



       



I really liked it with my pale blue sweater.

I used these (London, Kiss My French - looks almost white in the photos below, Carey, Avery, Faded):





And added stripes:



       



I was inspired by a blogger (guess who - hint: Zoya Naturals) but ended up a little iffy on this one, liking pre-stripes more. Avery looks like silly putty on me!
Sorry to hear about your computer, lovely nails as usual.


----------



## jesemiaud

Getting ready for St. Patrick's day. Even though I should have more professional nails, I decided what the heck. I'll take it off tomorrow night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Color Club Wild Cactus &amp; Deborah Lippmann Forget You.





ETA: I don't know what's up with my camera...this picture is so washed out. It's much prettier in real life, lol.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Another Valentine's inspired manicure.  I am really trying to practice lining up and perfecting my stamping.  I decided to use my favorite heart design using Bundle Monster plate 317 and stamping KB Shimmer Whole Lava Lovin' over Zoya Purity.  The other 2 nails are Whole Lava Lovin' as well.  My thumb is Purity with Hello Kitty from plate QA8 stamped as a decal using Wet n' Wild Black Creme and for the nose I used Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I also used a bow fimo to give it an added cute factor.  I was originally going to fill in the hearts as well but I liked it when I stamped it.  I wish it had a bit more holo to it.  You can't tell that's even what polish I used.





Top with flash, bottom without.  Since I made a decal there are a few air bubbles but it overal I loved the thumb.  My middle finger is just a touch too small for this particular stamp.  I am ordering more Hello Kitty plates soon.




Adorable!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had some time this past weekend....





Finger Paints Gogh Red!, NYC Fuchsia Shock, Revlon Cafe Pink, OPI (dont have the name, but that's where I got the heart glitters) and Kiss white stripper.  I also used a Wet-N-Wild pink-glitter for my ring finger.  I really linked the thumb...  the colors just seemed to work.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TammyH2144
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sldb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Glitter Guilty Love is Black and White over Julep Martha.
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KinksCurlsLove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







Forgive it's crappiness please. Took me three tries to do it last night. Life of a mom smh. Here is Liquid Sky Lacquer Dancing Flames. The name says it all. Some angles it's red, orange, magenta it's just so fn purrty.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Fiji, the NCLA from this months Popsugar and Glitter Guilty Love is Black and White.



Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ruby White Tips 'Math Sucks'. It's a sheer jelly, so this is a lot of coats. I love the blue sparkle. Next time I will layer it over an opaque color.




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen Sugar Cloud with some decals I found at the local art store. Cool in theory, total fail irl. Decals don't stick to textured polish







So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  V-day mani:





NOPI Love Your Life
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Square Hue Times Square and NCLA Rodeo Drive Royalty. Ignore my terrible cuticles and where I missed on my clean up. ;D




Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Happy Valentine's Day! This is my festive mani of butter London Rosie Lee!
Love that color, has been in my wish list for quite a while.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KateR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Happy Valentine's day!
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *bellatrix42* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Not the best picture, but I only had a brief moment of sun. This is LynBDesigns Nightmare Revisited. I really love this one.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today for my actual Valentine's Day manicure I went for a non-traditional route.  I am not a fan of Valentine's Day.  I love the pinks, reds, candy and hearts all over but the day itself is not my favorite.  The polish I used is from Laquerlicious and it's called V-Day=D-Day.  She advertised it as the anti-Valentine's day polish for girls who get toasters and other less romantic gifts.  I usually get nothing.  While I am in a committed relationship with my boyfriend of 7 years and he's a great guy, he sucks at romance.  I am OK with this as that isn't how I rate our relationship.  I would rather have polish anyway!!  I definitely fit the theme with this polish.  Oh and not only was it only $6.00 (it's not longer avail unfortunately) but she donated $3.00 of it to a pitbull rescue. 

The polish is filled with every possible glitter I think they make.  Skulls, hearts, circles, hexes, you name it it's there and in a huge variety of colors from black and turquoise hearts to pink stars to lime green circles.  This polish is most jam packed glitter bomb I own.  I did turn the bottle upside down for about 30 min before using and I didn't have to do much fishing for the glitters.  If you don't put it upside down the glitter does sink a bit and you are left with the pink shimmer and smaller glitters.  I did find the dab method works best to get even coverage and I only used 1 coat with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I put it over China Glaze For Audrey to further myself from convention and it made for a really great color to allow you to see all the of glitter colors.  I put this over My Boyfriend Scales Walls in a test last week and I couldn't see the skulls at all because they blended.  I love the overall result.  I felt like being simple yet making a statement without stamping.  I plan on doing a ton of stamping in the next few weeks because I ordered a ton of new plates! 

Without further ado.. here is Laquerlicious V-Day=D-Day








Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glam Polish Kerplunk



It photographs bluer than it is. It is a very pinkish sort of purple. I love it! My favorite part is that it has the tiniest of yellow glitters sprinkled throughout. I used three coats to even out my paint job, but you only need two. I used two coats of top coat to smooth out the glitter.
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got Zoya Posh recently, so I'm wearing it matte with a little stamping. I'm really happy with its deep intense cool red tone.




Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today for my actual Valentine's Day manicure I went for a non-traditional route.  I am not a fan of Valentine's Day.  I love the pinks, reds, candy and hearts all over but the day itself is not my favorite.  The polish I used is from Laquerlicious and it's called V-Day=D-Day.  She advertised it as the anti-Valentine's day polish for girls who get toasters and other less romantic gifts.  I usually get nothing.  While I am in a committed relationship with my boyfriend of 7 years and he's a great guy, he sucks at romance.  I am OK with this as that isn't how I rate our relationship.  I would rather have polish anyway!!  I definitely fit the theme with this polish.  Oh and not only was it only $6.00 (it's not longer avail unfortunately) but she donated $3.00 of it to a pitbull rescue. 

The polish is filled with every possible glitter I think they make.  Skulls, hearts, circles, hexes, you name it it's there and in a huge variety of colors from black and turquoise hearts to pink stars to lime green circles.  This polish is most jam packed glitter bomb I own.  I did turn the bottle upside down for about 30 min before using and I didn't have to do much fishing for the glitters.  If you don't put it upside down the glitter does sink a bit and you are left with the pink shimmer and smaller glitters.  I did find the dab method works best to get even coverage and I only used 1 coat with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I put it over China Glaze For Audrey to further myself from convention and it made for a really great color to allow you to see all the of glitter colors.  I put this over My Boyfriend Scales Walls in a test last week and I couldn't see the skulls at all because they blended.  I love the overall result.  I felt like being simple yet making a statement without stamping.  I plan on doing a ton of stamping in the next few weeks because I ordered a ton of new plates! 

Without further ado.. here is Laquerlicious V-Day=D-Day








It's a fantastic combination with the blue. I understand your feelings about V-day, but I'm actually the one who absolutely fails at the romantic gifts in our relationship. I feel like a heel sometimes, but I just have a partner who gets things when he wants them and I'm a disaster and managing to go out and shop, and on top of that am often at a loss on what to get for him. I try to express my love with other gestures, but I know those gifts are also appreciated and wish I could do better!

I'm with you. I went in to get my ring cleaned today and the lady asked if I was doing anything for Valentine's and when I said no, she was like "Aw, he should be in here with you". I said, "No, I'm seriously spoiled--he's romantic the entire year. I don't do Valentine's Day or need it." She admitted she was jealous. 

He thinks of the the best, most romantic things to do and say and give. I stink at it. I'm thoughtful about little things like food treats or hand lotions that he likes, but not anniversary presents. When we were poor, he would save part of his lunch money all year to buy a good anniversary gift. For our one-year dating anniversary, he took me to New York to see Phantom of the Opera on Broadway, which was my dream since I was a little girl. For our tenth wedding anniversary, he took me to a restaurant in a lighthouse overlooking the ocean and had the band play an instrumental version of our song while he pulled out a sapphire and diamond necklace (to match my ring) he was hiding, presented in an engraved silver heart-shaped jewelry box, engraved with Happy Anniversary and lyrics from our song. I bought him a remote-controlled helicopter. A big expensive one that he had been dying for, but still...

Funny, but as much as I love and appreciate the romantic stuff, I'm also the type of girl who would be totally thrilled with an appliance. I love practical gifts. My husband laughed at how excited I was when he bought the potato masher...it wasn't a gift in his eyes, just a household thing that I would use. Before hubby was in the picture, a boyfriend bought me a contoured neck pillow because my neck was hurting. Again, he didn't even think of it as a gift, but I thought it was super sweet. I had that pillow longer than I had that boyfriend. He was also good with the romantic stuff. I was living in Minnesota at the time; he bought me ice skates and taught me how to skate on a moonlit night on a frozen pond. 

I chipped this Glam Polish Kerplunk already--time for a polish change!

Aww you have an awesome hubby!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Glam Polish Kerplunk



It photographs bluer than it is. It is a very pinkish sort of purple. I love it! My favorite part is that it has the tiniest of yellow glitters sprinkled throughout. I used three coats to even out my paint job, but you only need two. I used two coats of top coat to smooth out the glitter.
What an awesome purple!!

How many layers did you use in all? I don't think I've ever gone over 4 (Base, color, top.).

I really should use the glitters I have. I keep buying them but never get around to actually using them. :/ Thanks! I used one layer of base coat, three thin layers of Kerplunk, one layer of Gelous, and one layer of Poshe. So...six. But I didn't have to wait in between any of the layers, so it didn't take much longer than usual. 

Sometimes I neglect my glitter toppers because I have so much fun with polishes like Kerplunk where the glitter is already mixed in with the color. I should use them more, too. I love them when I do. I did the cutest glitter accent nails for my grandma the other day. She's so cute; she's 83 and dark vampy purples with some bling are her favorite. I'm very proud of that, because she used to only wear pink and red before I introduced her to all the options. Anyway, I painted her nails with ThePolishBar Dark Romance, and then she wanted accent nails on her thumbs so I put the blinged out ThePolishBar Ultraviolet. Not to forget the toes, I did her pedicure with Colors by Llarowe Dirty Diana. Most holographic grandma in her city, I'll bet. Dumb, I forgot to take photos to share with you all. 

That's so sweet that you paint your grandmas nails!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Color is What's A Little Rain Forest? Liquid Sand from the new OPI Brazil line
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ruby Wing Kitten Heels topped with Sephora X Over the Moon. My kitten heels did not change color in the sun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went outside before I topped it and no dice. Still a fun color though.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Death to Cupid - from my Anti VDay party last night





Zoya Raven + a red glitter from Wet n Wild Color Icon
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Colors by Llarowe - Orchids Are Better Than Roses Any Day (or OABTRAD, for short) 




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Elena K* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  According to the label at the nail salon this is Innocent by Essie, but I don't think it is... in any case, love this color


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What nail polish should I wear now? I've been on an indie kick, so I'm thinking maybe I should show some love to my mainstream polishes. 
Pick a mainstream color and make it matte! (Pink because I've always wanted to see pink in matte.) Please? For me?




. 
One coat Orly Bonder base coat, four coats China Glaze Good Witch?, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl to dry everything quickly, and one coat Butter London Matte Finish Top Coat. I took photos in all different lights. It's definitely pink, but leans peachy in certain lighting. The base is the pearly pink shimmer you expect a grandma to wear and I would not buy, but then it has tiny pink glitter in it so I was hooked.















Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am wearing Mentality Jeanette. The polish has my name...and it's even spelled correctly!! This isn't my usual polish color choice, but I couldn't pass up a polish with my name on it!!

I am trying to also stick with the lighter colors right to minimize the chance of staining. The wedding is 20 days away and I don't want to risk my darker colors right now.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



A break from pink! This is Julep Amy and Marion, definitely some of my favourite Julep polish!
I agree I love Marion, they look great on you.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

One coat Orly Bonder base coat, four coats China Glaze Good Witch?, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl to dry everything quickly, and one coat Butter London Matte Finish Top Coat. I took photos in all different lights. It's definitely pink, but leans peachy in certain lighting. The base is the pearly pink shimmer you expect a grandma to wear and I would not buy, but then it has tiny pink glitter in it so I was hooked.















Who doesn't love peaches anyway? I think it turned out beautifully. It's always awesome when you can get more than one appearance out of a mani. :3

I'd let you pick something for me but my colors are limited. Haha. Thanks! This was fun, but not quite me. So I added two coats of the topper Orly Cupcakes and Unicorns and one coat Poshe top coat to make it smooth:










Love that bar glitter.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

LA Girl 3D Effect in Teal Dimension. I may have to take another picture tomorrow in sunlight. Our yellow-toned lighting is making this photograph more emerald than it really is. It's a true, gorgeous, sparkly teal



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Before I took off my Zoya Posh mani I did some extra stamping. I like the stamps, but not all together!



      


Love all the hearts!


----------



## Lumaday

I am thinking about getting some of those Smitten polishes...anyone have an opinion on them?  They look like they have the prettiest holos.  I only have a few holos but I'd love more.  I'm looking at Harold's Crayon, Klaatu Barada Nikto (which I know Christa swatched that one and it's beautiful) and Cauldron of Rainbows.  Also considering Blue Footed Booby Dance and A Wedding Dress That Isn't Bright Turquoise.


----------



## lissa1307

Green marble nails. Revlon rain forest, essence lol and mister rusty.finally tried the Saran wrap technique.and yes fingers are drowning in cuticle oil cause my junks jacked up.


----------



## Kitsunesunset

2 coats Salon Perfect Nautical Nights, 1 coat Pure Ice Heartbreaker


----------



## hotpinkglitter

I'm wearing Wet 'n' Wild "I Need a Refresh-Mint" on both my fingers and toes...loving this color!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Green marble nails. Revlon rain forest, essence lol and mister rusty.finally tried the Saran wrap technique.and yes fingers are drowning in cuticle oil cause my junks jacked up.




I adore this look, I'll have to try it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking about getting some of those Smitten polishes...anyone have an opinion on them?  They look like they have the prettiest holos.  I only have a few holos but I'd love more.  I'm looking at Harold's Crayon, Klaatu Barada Nikto (which I know Christa swatched that one and it's beautiful) and Cauldron of Rainbows.  Also considering Blue Footed Booby Dance and A Wedding Dress That Isn't Bright Turquoise.






















I don't have the polishes that you listed, but I have always had great success with my Smitten Polishes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

OPI On Her Majesty's Secret Service ... at different angles and lighting ...








Beautiful color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I have on Zoya - Chita from the Pixie Dust line.  I normally don't wear a lot of green polish but with the subtle sparkle this one reminds of me emeralds.


Great color. When I  first got this collection I thought this would be my least favorite but after trying it on I love it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Jennifer and Love



So pretty!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Happy early birthday! I hope it's a great one, and your nails grow well. That's the great thing about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I like the texture gradient alone more than stamped; it's a really pretty combination on its own.

Thank you @Monika1


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  gelish a mint of spring




Nice!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

2 coats Salon Perfect Nautical Nights, 1 coat Pure Ice Heartbreaker 


Blue is always a winning colour for a mani; combine two - yay!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Green marble nails. Revlon rain forest, essence lol and mister rusty.finally tried the Saran wrap technique.and yes fingers are drowning in cuticle oil cause my junks jacked up.



Nice to see you and the mani! This one reminds me of a Renaissance floral painting. It also inspires me further toward green for the next one! Hmm Saran technique...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Lovely!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am thinking about getting some of those Smitten polishes...anyone have an opinion on them?  They look like they have the prettiest holos.  I only have a few holos but I'd love more.  I'm looking at Harold's Crayon, Klaatu Barada Nikto (which I know Christa swatched that one and it's beautiful) and Cauldron of Rainbows.  Also considering Blue Footed Booby Dance and A Wedding Dress That Isn't Bright Turquoise.





















I have no experience with them but they look great and I look forward to hearing too! That last photo is sooo cute!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love all the hearts!

Thank-you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Love it!


----------



## glamigirl

AGREED^^Sooo pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beautiful!


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear about your computer, lovely nails as usual.

Thank-you so much for your comments Jay! It's really nice to re-visit all of these. And the good thing is I got a new computer for Christmas - bad thing is it seems to be a bit 'crashy' too... I'm worried I have an Apple ('McIntosh') Lemon!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ready for spring  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> saran wrap nail art












Looks great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Getting ready for St. Patrick's day. Even though I should have more professional nails, I decided what the heck. I'll take it off tomorrow night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Color Club Wild Cactus &amp; Deborah Lippmann Forget You.





ETA: I don't know what's up with my camera...this picture is so washed out. It's much prettier in real life, lol.
I'm glad you're enjoying a green opportunity. What fun! I look forward to hearing about the feedback you get - I suspect it will be positive!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my non-pink/red heart mani - I'm so enjoying China Glaze Ray-diant - on my middle fingers; it has this gorgeous multi-coloured fine glitter that doesn't often come out in swatches the way it looks irl. It looks super as a vibrant accent with Tomoko.

My base for the mani started as this (thumb to pinky - Zoya Tomoko, 3 coats, no topper {rest are topped with Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat}; Cult Nails Tempest on 2 nails, 2 coats; Zoya Black Swan, 2 coats; and Tomoko), then I tried Color Club Tattered In Gold on top of the middle finger. That was a mess; I'm really disappointed with it (should have taken a photo but didn't). Yes, it's an "old" crackle, but I thought it would look really good in this context. Ah well. Another couple of notes: 1) Black Swan is really beautiful - after I put it on I wished I had done all my nails in it, smooth, nice finish in 2 coats, and easy to apply! 2) Tempest is touted as a one-coater, but for me that only would work with a rather thick coat on my non-dominant hand, where I'm more coordinated with application. It requires excellent control with a heavy coat. I would say for me it's a two-coater. A huge plus though is that you can get a smooth tidier finish with this, where it's tough to get that with many other whites. 3) Tomoko - love!





I covered Tattered In Gold with China Glaze Ray-diant and used Konad Special White and Gold Black to finish the mani. Just a little Ray-diant sparkle shows here.



      


Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Please forgive the blue-mess on my cuticles...  I did it last night in the truck in the parking lot while waiting for my son's hockey game to start.  I did the gold tonight...  Sinful Colors Aquamarine and SH Satin Glam Go Gold (loving this one!).




Great color choices, that blue is amazing.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Anxiously awaiting a ton of nail mail tomorrow including Scofflaw and Zoya.  I am waiting for Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie line and from the Awaken collection Rebel and Monet.  I am 100% positive I will remove whatever I am wearing in favor of something new tomorrow.  But I have a doctor's appointment tomorrow and the ladies are always such fans of my nail art I decided to do a little something.  I wasn't 100% happy with my last Hello Kitty mani so here is another one.  Polish is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Petal Pusher.  Decal is made from plate QA08 using Sinful Colors Snow Me White, Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Lightening for the nose and the bow is KB Shimmer Whole Lava Lovin' for a holographic accent.  On my other fingers I alternated glitters from LA Girl in Sputter (purple) and Sprinkle (pink).  Top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I got impatient again and didn't wait for the decal and got bubbles.  I seem to be getting worse with application although this time I used Clearly On Top for the decal and normally I use NYC Grand Central Station.  When I removed it from the stamper it immediately curled up.  Oh well.  I think it's a cute girly manicure that will be utterly destroyed in 14 hours.  On a side note, I kept the manicure I had on from Valentine's day until last night.  I had used OPI Natural Base coat and that might have helped.  I am using it with all my manicures now so I will keep you posted to see if it was just that polish or if I finally found a way to keep it on more than 15 min.









Here is the polish alone in case anyone is interested in it.  Formula was a bit runny but opaque in 2 coats and dried very quickly.
Awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So excited!  Zoya Rebel with Monet.  Rebel reminds me of a polish I had from back in the day called Zippy by L'Oreal.  It's the perfect blue for me.  I love it!!!  Sorry for the rush job couldn't wait to put it on!!




Nice combo!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous!
Thanks Jay!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to top this with Monet as soon as I get home. I posted the last entry while at a stop light in bad traffic. Sorry it wasn't the one I wanted to post. This is Rebel 2 coats with 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top. I seriously do love this polish.



 

Much better the second time around.  I still had to dab to get it on but I anticipated it and think it turned out cute.








That blue is calling my name! Love how it looks with Monet.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So when I first swatched Zoya's Monet over Rebel I was kinda meh about it.  It's pretty and it really does look like it could be in a Monet painting but it was missing the wow factor for me to be consider this a must have topper.  That was until..





OH MY GOD!  This is the coolest effect ever.  It looks like stained glass on your nails, or Christmas tree lights!  This is over 2 coats of China Glaze Liquid Leather (which is now my favorite black polish).  This is the 3rd manicure I have had on today!!!  I think I need a break.
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ruffian "hedge fund" from birchbox! I didn't expect to love it so much, and I wondered if it was a dupe for OPI "beware the lizard" but it totally wasn't! This one is more green and I love it!






Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got this in a swap but havent worn it yet. The formula is amazing. It's my first Ruffian and you can paint me impressed. This looks fantastic on you. I love how it goes with your background. Also now you have me interested in said OPI polish!!!

Here is "beware the lizard" it's from the spiderman OPI line. It looks similar in the bottle but the OPI shines more gold




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautybybrett* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dermelect ME in Radiance






Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif  
I want to see Zoya Julieanne.





Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For , who needs to see some more A England polishes, I'm wearing Saint George. Photos are under all sorts of lighting conditions, with the exception of full sun, which wasn't available. I am so ridiculously in love with this polish! It could have been a one-coater, but I used two to even out my paint job. I used a base coat of Orly Bonder and Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat. I also have put a photo of Dragon for comparison. Dragon is very green, Saint George is teal.




















Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's Zoya Kelly, no doubt it's been on this thread before but here it is on me.  I took these with my cell phone and without a filter it looks a lot more blue than it actually is, so I applied a skin tone filter for the photo where it looks more grey.  In real life it resembles that picture more closely.








So pretty! Love your ring.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Opi Malaysian Mist and The Polish Bar Neon Lights. I had to get my take on this look in before the weekend - I'm pretty much fated to break at least one nail



Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I decided to do a blue gradient because I want to see blue skies and the weather is not cooperating.

I used Oh My Gosh in Baby Blue, Nubar in Faded Jeans and 2 unnamed Kozmic Colours.




Great Job!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my Zoya order today, hooray!  Unfortunately the top of my Monet polish was cracked with dried polish along the top.  When I picked it off a whole chunk of the top came off!  The polish itself also seems very gummy, like air has been getting to it for a while.  I contacted Zoya customer service and they asked for me to send them a photo of it and they will replace it, which is great of them.  I love companies with great customer service!  I was so excited to try out Monet, so hopefully I can try to still get one manicure out of it before I toss it when my replacement comes.

So here are the three I got:  Monet, Lux, and Dot





And the poor broken polish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Sorry about your broken polish.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There were a ton of indie sales on Valentine's Day so I decided to treat myself to a little gift.  I had my eye on Dashing Housewife for awhile thanks to a tip from @Pollysmom.  When I saw the swatches of this polish I was instantly smitten.  It's crelly perfection.  I am a sucker for polishes like this and this one everything I could ask for.  It's like the jawbreaker type polishes but with purple, teal and pink glitters.  2 coats was all it took.  I topped it off with 1 coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top just to give it a smooth finish but it almost didn't need it.  Here is Dashing Housewife Pegasus Fluff.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *katielp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is my first time posting on this thread.
Nail Rock in Venus Gold and Ruby Wing in Mini Kitten Heals. I am LOVING how shiny this gold is and now I want to put this pink on my toes!
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



NARS Disco Inferno

This is kind of a meh for me, nothing too special.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For another forum, I was tasked with doing a mani with two polishes randomly pulled from my stash... I embellished on the two polishes, but I'm pretty happy with this - I'm so ready for spring!





The two random polishes were Nicole by OPI Naturally and Pretty &amp; Polished Day in the Park (from the March box!). I also wanted to try my new Indigo Bananas holo topper. 
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is Zoya Monet over Zoya Kelly.  I think the Monet polish really pops over dark colors, like Christa mentioned before!
















So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *rachelshine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have on Zoya in Payton and loved that it matched my glass of Malbec last night. 




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *magsatron* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I bought 4 Sephora by OPI polishes at Big Lots this week. And 13 more assorted laquers at Ulta last night. I should be posting here more often but my camera situation is comical




this is all SOPI. break a leg warmer under indi-go with the flow and one coat of to the glitter end (bigger pewter hex glitter) on my thumb on this hand. I wish I hadn't put the indi-go over the to the glitter end, it looked a lot radder before! so it goes.

the Ulta haul will go in an appropriate thread when I've got a minute to spare. I took a few pics. Calling them photos isn't fair, (our) cell phones aren't great.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  disney frozen inspired nail art...plastic wrap mani

l to r:  julep missy, zoya hazel, opi solitaire, color club over the moon









added zoya mosheen glitter topcoat




Amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *PhoebeMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




I have Essie Butler Please on my fingers (love it) and OPI You don't know Jacque on my toes
Nice blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Got my nails filled today!!





It's noting special, just UV gel nails with a clear tip and pink gel. But I think they're gorgeous!!

I got the clear tips for the initial application because then I always have the option of having my tips painted different colors, having my nails look completely natural, or coating the entire nail. I personally think it's a lot more versatile than a French mani.
Looks very feminine.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Today sucks. My girlfriend of nearly three years wants to break up with me. We had a small argument earlier today over something stupid. She told me she wanted to break up and after some talk she took it back. Even if she did take it back I feel sick to my stomach. I can't get rid of this feeling and it's driving me crazy. I'm mad and sad. I want to feel anything but this. Now I can't help but think its going to happen and we just stalled it. I feel it lurking over me and it sucks. I don't even know what to say to her.

I feel like such a shitty person. I know I'm not the greatest guy in the world and I have my flaws. I try though. It sucks to have someone you love say it isn't good enough.

Sorry for the blog post. I was just hoping writing down my thoughts would help. I'm going to go to the beach to try and cheer up! If that doesn't help there's always whiskey. I hope you're all having a lovely day.
Sorry to hear that. Hope things are looking up for you since then.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep cameron with a coat of julep rosa on top (no topcoat)












Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Having a little fun with textures and finishes in the same color family.  This is my purple/fuchsia mani using Emily de Molly Cosmic Forces, Zoya Carter and for an accent Polish TBH Alice After Eight.





Here's one with flash and the accent nail is completely warm




Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Rue with Monet as an accent




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Bondi Lady Liberty and Nabi Multi Jumbo Glitter (I think!)



Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Impulse shopping...I got three new Essie's from the Resort Collection. I saw them at work yesterday (I always check for new Essie colors.) and to my surprise I saw four new gems! I decided to pick up the three that I usually wouldn't get because reasons.





Find Me An Oasis, Cocktails &amp; Coconuts and Resort Fling.

I also got a random pink because I don't have many pinks.





Mod Square.

Mani coming soon!!!




Those are all so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *ladymeag* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I felt like matching the weather this week - Zoya's Kotori (gray background with a little blue sparkle) 




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is OPI Mimosas for Mr and Mrs, with a sheer shimmer topcoat of L'Oreal Enchant. *edit: I mean Revlon Enchant*




Lovely!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I changed my polish last night to Love Letter From Scofflaw.  This was an anniversary/Valentine's Day polish that Scofflaw released as a pre-order on Feb 7th for only 1 hour.  Everyone who wanted it got it but that was it.  (It might be on Mei Mei or another international stock list)





It's really hard to capture everything this polish has going on.  There is some subtle red sparkle and a silver shimmer.  All of it is packed in a black base.  It almost reminds me of pencil lead. I want to draw with my nails LOL.  In certain lighting it looks brown as well.  I love the vampy quality of this polish.  Shown is 2 coats no top coat.  I wanted to show how shiny it was on it's own.  I think I could have done 3 coats. 




Love the silver shimmer.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ignore the horrible cuticles.  I've managed to get them to grow out by putting a layer of hard gel on and that's finally gone too!  I have nails again, people!  It's crazy up in here!  But my cuticles aren't bouncing back as fast.  I'm going to give my tried and true cuticle recovery system a try...which consists of a continual application of Nivea Lip Butter all day everyday for 3 days.

This is SquareHue West End which is the absolute perfect ink blue with a top coat of China Glaze Blue Sparrow which really made it pop.  I am in love!




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Parasoul* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zoya Julieanne and Arabella because Christa doesn't have them. Nya nya nya nya nya.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Arabella is one of my favorite Zoyas, great job!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



I know many people are wearing Zoya in "Dot" because we got it in our ipsy bags. I don't love this one (up close it's a bit streaky and not as opaque as I would have liked) but I'm wearing it because I broke a nail on my right hand WAY down (into ouch-this-hurts-so-bad territory!) so I figured light colored nails wouldn't draw attention to it while it grew out. (and naked nails are _not_ an option!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Sorry to hear about your nail, too bad that color is streaky it looks really pretty.


----------



## Jessismith

Happy S. Patty's! China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise. I never realized it's matte. I, of course, glossed it up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

That is so pretty, love it!
Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy S. Patty's!

China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise. I never realized it's matte. I, of course, glossed it up











Wow Christa, that is drop dead gorgeous.  I love polishes that shift like this.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a video of Dance Legend Sulley.  I went outside and took something like 100 pictures and 15 videos of it.  I did top coat it with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top and I like it better that way for sure. 




 

Sorry it goes out of focus.  I am still getting used to my camera and the focus button is nowhere near the record button and I was looking through the live view on the back of the camera and with the bright sun it's kind of hard to tell if it's in focus.  Also ignore the crappy backyard.  I am more of an "indoor" type of girl!


----------



## Monika1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy S. Patty's!

China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise. I never realized it's matte. I, of course, glossed it up










Wow- it looks super (appropriately) green in that photo. Pretty! Mine looks much more blue in the bottle.


----------



## chaostheory

My darling husband got me this polish I had been coveting for a long time, OPI "Jade is the New Black". I have so many untried polishes that I just now got to it, but I thought it was perfect for St. Patrick's Day!

Please excuse the messy cuticles, I didn't have time to clean them up before bed! I just wanted to get them painted in time for today!


----------



## Monika1

During the Holidays I got a Sally Hansen gel nail polish kit with a light. I've been using it and have found that a gel polish layer is phenomenal for keeping my nails together so that I can get some length - something I've not been able to do very well before. Yes - even just keeping them polished and using a decent top coat helps a whole lot, but gel polish is that next step. But the Sally Hansen (SH) gel polish stuff is in teenie bottles so I looked into Gelish. I was worried that I'd need another light for Gelish, but decided to first try with the SH light rather than buying another one. And the SH light (I have the light from the Sally Hansen Salon Professional kit) worked perfectly well for a Gelish mani. The other thing I did was not buy the pH Bond, or the dehydrator. For me, it worked perfectly well to clean my nails with some acetone followed by isopropyl alcohol, and then just apply Gelish base coat, polish x3, and top coat. I have no idea if anything would be improved by adding more steps, but so far so good! Hmm - I should maybe post this in one of the many gel polish threads...

So here is Gelish Need A Tan, first with some bright stamping (Color Club Overboard, Pueen Buffet plate #72; Konad Pastel Blue, #69; Nubar Greener, #55) &lt; together too bright for my liking, and then with a more subdued look (with Zoya Dahlia PixieDust, #73). The unstamped nails in the second look had roses (with A England Rose Bower) but the combination just didn't work, so I removed the red polish. Unfortunately I didn't photograph them with the red roses first. The roses themselves were pretty but it sort of looked like I'd gotten something dirty on the odd finger - not a good look!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My darling husband got me this polish I had been coveting for a long time, OPI "Jade is the New Black". I have so many untried polishes that I just now got to it, but I thought it was perfect for St. Patrick's Day!

Please excuse the messy cuticles, I didn't have time to clean them up before bed! I just wanted to get them painted in time for today!
It looks great on you - I'm glad you got it; it's one I've eyed but I think I might be content with having Nubar Forest and the rest of that set, though of course that green cream is not particularly close to this green cream...


----------



## Stitchie

Did this one last night in time for St. Patrick's day today =)

Although, it's really teal/mint instead of your traditional hunter green.

For the gradient I used:

Butter London - Slapper

Butter London - Poole

Butter London - Fiver


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Did this one last night in time for St. Patrick's day today =)

Although, it's really teal/mint instead of your traditional hunter green.

For the gradient I used:

Butter London - Slapper

Butter London - Poole

Butter London - Fiver
I love that gradient effect, is it hard to do?  I have never tried it!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  During the Holidays I got a Sally Hansen gel nail polish kit with a light. I've been using it and have found that a gel polish layer is phenomenal for keeping my nails together so that I can get some length - something I've not been able to do very well before. Yes - even just keeping them polished and using a decent top coat helps a whole lot, but gel polish is that next step. But the Sally Hansen (SH) gel polish stuff is in teenie bottles so I looked into Gelish. I was worried that I'd need another light for Gelish, but decided to first try with the SH light rather than buying another one. And the SH light (I have the light from the Sally Hansen Salon Professional kit) worked perfectly well for a Gelish mani. The other thing I did was not buy the pH Bond, or the dehydrator. For me, it worked perfectly well to clean my nails with some acetone followed by isopropyl alcohol, and then just apply Gelish base coat, polish x3, and top coat. I have no idea if anything would be improved by adding more steps, but so far so good! Hmm - I should maybe post this in one of the many gel polish threads...

So here is Gelish Need A Tan, first with some bright stamping (Color Club Overboard, Pueen Buffet plate #72; Konad Pastel Blue, #69; Nubar Greener, #55) &lt; together too bright for my liking, and then with a more subdued look (with Zoya Dahlia PixieDust, #73). The unstamped nails in the second look had roses (with A England Rose Bower) but the combination just didn't work, so I removed the red polish. Unfortunately I didn't photograph them with the red roses first. The roses themselves were pretty but it sort of looked like I'd gotten something dirty on the odd finger - not a good look!



      





      






Gorgeous, absolutely love the stamps with Dahlia - just beautiful!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My darling husband got me this polish I had been coveting for a long time, OPI "Jade is the New Black". I have so many untried polishes that I just now got to it, but I thought it was perfect for St. Patrick's Day!

Please excuse the messy cuticles, I didn't have time to clean them up before bed! I just wanted to get them painted in time for today!
What a beautiful green!  Love it with your skin tone.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous, absolutely love the stamps with Dahlia - just beautiful!
Thank-you so much!

I was quite interested to see if I could stamp with PixieDusts, and it is nice to see it works with Dahlia. I thought this might mean they all work. Well, I tried with Vespa, with a different image plate, and oh-oh! it didn't work! The grit in the polish needs to be fine enough that you can get some of it to stay in the plate when you scrape. It also helps if the suspension base for the grit has some colour. Vespa grit might be a bit bigger or it's possible that plate just had shallower grooves. In any case, it is an interesting problem.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Did this one last night in time for St. Patrick's day today =)

Although, it's really teal/mint instead of your traditional hunter green.

For the gradient I used:

Butter London - Slapper

Butter London - Poole

Butter London - Fiver
Very pretty! I think the good thing is that the day inspired a lot of us to do something new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank-you so much!

I was quite interested to see if I could stamp with PixieDusts, and it is nice to see it works with Dahlia. I thought this might mean they all work. Well, I tried with Vespa, with a different image plate, and oh-oh! it didn't work! The grit in the polish needs to be fine enough that you can get some of it to stay in the plate when you scrape. It also helps if the suspension base for the grit has some colour. Vespa grit might be a bit bigger or it's possible that plate just had shallower grooves. In any case, it is an interesting problem.
I have never tried stamping before...it's something I haven't gotten into yet, but I'm a creative person so it definitely appeals to me!  I love the way it looks.  My polish collection is getting quite large so I feel like stamping would be a good way for me use some of my less favorite shades in a new way.

I wonder how Zoya PixieDust Tomoko would look over a black or even a burgundy polish?  Have you tried that one yet? I bet that would be a pretty combo!


----------



## hiheather

Gals, Can you use regular polish with gel top coats and still get the same end result? Ha. Just googled it. Not quite sure why I didn't in the first place. I'm going to give it a try. Working in an auto plant has reeked a new world of havoc on my poor nails.


----------



## Christa W

I have to laugh.Â  The polish I am wearing is so far out of my comfort zone.Â  I was in the mood for a polish palette cleanser.Â  Since I just picked up the last 3 polishes in the Wizard of Oz OPI collection (and they were the sheers) I thought they would be perfect.Â  This is 3 coats of OPI I Theodora You topped with 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.Â  I feel very sophisticated and lady like.Â  (as I sit here in kitty PJ's).Â  I prefer to put glitter over it or do a glitter sammich.Â  I may end up doing that before I take it off but I am enjoying the feel of these nails for sure.Â  Maybe I will stamp them.


----------



## Monika1

Happy celebration of green and St. Patrick! Since the day is almost over, I thought I'd quickly post this, and then I'll finish sorting out my other photos and post details on what I did when I have a moment a bit later! Sorry they'll all be a bit messy - I didn't clean up and moisturize before taking the photos. Maybe I'll take some more tomorrow...


----------



## meaganola

Mom's side of the family is Irish (hence my name) but not Catholic, so I go with the Irish Protestant color for St. Patrick's Day!




Square Hue Amber Lager. I hate orange, but I do break it out once a year for this day.


----------



## Christa W

> Mom's side of the family is Irish (hence my name) but not Catholic, so I go with the Irish Protestant color for St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Square Hue Amber Lager. I hate orange, but I do break it out once a year for this day.


 I'd wear/buy it for name alone!!!!


----------



## VanIslandLady

I am not wearing any right now, but I the last 5 times I have painted my nails, it's been with OPI's "Peace, Love and OPI"

LOVE this color. Although... it is getting a bit warmer and nicer out.. I should try a light pink or something, lol.


----------



## BeautyJunction

I wore this for St Patrick's Day. I know, I suck at freehand nail art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I love the base - it is China Glaze OMG It's A UFO from the Hologram Collection, though there isn't that much of a holo effect.


----------



## sleepykat

I'm glad I took photos today in the sun, because I then proceeded to break one nail and chip another. I'm wearing Are You a Good Witch by Liquid Sky Lacquer. It's a thermal holo. I took these photos after sitting in the car eating lunch; each hand features a different shade. I think maybe one hand had air conditioning hitting it and one hand was in the sun. Warm purple when cool and berry pink when warm.






It had an ombrÃ© effect most of the time with just the tips being purple and fading into the pink, but I couldn't get a good photo of that. I am very happy with this polish.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad I took photos today in the sun, because I then proceeded to break one nail and chip another. I'm wearing Are You a Good Witch by Liquid Sky Lacquer. It's a thermal holo. I took these photos after sitting in the car eating lunch; each hand features a different shade. I think maybe one hand had air conditioning hitting it and one hand was in the sun. Warm purple when cool and berry pink when warm.








It had an ombrÃ© effect most of the time with just the tips being purple and fading into the pink, but I couldn't get a good photo of that. I am very happy with this polish.
Love it!  That's a pretty nice thermal if you can get that much of a change to have each hand be a different shade.  Even with AC!!!


----------



## TammyH2144

St. Patricks day mani: SH Mint Sorbet, Essie Navigate Her, ??, Revlon Posh.


----------



## TammyH2144

> Mom's side of the family is Irish (hence my name) but not Catholic, so I go with the Irish Protestant color for St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> 
> 
> Square Hue Amber Lager. I hate orange, but I do break it out once a year for this day.


 Love the color!


----------



## TammyH2144

> I have to laugh.Â  The polish I am wearing is so far out of my comfort zone.Â  I was in the mood for a polish palette cleanser.Â  Since I just picked up the last 3 polishes in the Wizard of Oz OPI collection (and they were the sheers) I thought they would be perfect.Â  This is 3 coats of OPI I Theodora You topped with 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.Â  I feel very sophisticated and lady like.Â  (as I sit here in kitty PJ's).Â  I prefer to put glitter over it or do a glitter sammich.Â  I may end up doing that before I take it off but I am enjoying the feel of these nails for sure.Â  Maybe I will stamp them.


 I like how clean this looks and the color looks good on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I like how clean this looks and the color looks good on you.




Thank you!  The lighting in the picture makes it look a little steaky but on me you can't tell.  Also the color pulls a tad more nude in the photos than baby pink which is what it really is. I love all 3 of the sheers from that collection.


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love that gradient effect, is it hard to do?  I have never tried it!
No, it's actually very easy!

I use this method from Nailasaurus - http://www.thenailasaurus.com/2012/04/gradient-nails-picture-tutorial.html


----------



## theexxception

St. Patty's day nails. These are the black sheep lacquer march box colors. The holo is shamrock and the glitter you can't see very well is siren. These were so easy to paint with and worked great with sally hansen's quick dry (the red bottle). I also didn't have to dig around for glitter it just came out amazing. I am very pleased!


----------



## chaostheory

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What a beautiful green!  Love it with your skin tone.
thanks! I never pay attention to my skin tone w/ polishes, I just buy whatever looks pretty. So it's always a plus when it actually looks good on!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









St. Patty's day nails. These are the black sheep lacquer march box colors. The holo is shamrock and the glitter you can't see very well is siren. These were so easy to paint with and worked great with sally hansen's quick dry (the red bottle). I also didn't have to dig around for glitter it just came out amazing. I am very pleased!
That holo looks a lot like Fern Gully from Hit Polish.  I can't remember who was looking for a shade like that!! Going to have to comb the indie forums.  I love this btw.  So perfect!


----------



## turntrekgodhead

Essie in Go Ginza. I forgot how much I hate nail polish.


----------



## Jessismith

It's always about the lighting and colors are constantly shifting. I've def figured out that there are no true color swatches with these dumb phones. To my eye it's more green than blue.



> Quote: Wow- it looks super (appropriately) green in that photo. Pretty! Mine looks much more blue in the bottle.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Envy stamped with Squarehue Honor &amp; BM-415
Nice job on the stamping!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Despite a couple of "meh" reviews regarding formula, I couldn't resist China Glaze Sand Dolla Make you Holla. It took four coats, but worth it! And it dries super fast, so it wasn't that bad.



Nice!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad I took photos today in the sun, because I then proceeded to break one nail and chip another. I'm wearing Are You a Good Witch by Liquid Sky Lacquer. It's a thermal holo. I took these photos after sitting in the car eating lunch; each hand features a different shade. I think maybe one hand had air conditioning hitting it and one hand was in the sun. Warm purple when cool and berry pink when warm.








It had an ombrÃ© effect most of the time with just the tips being purple and fading into the pink, but I couldn't get a good photo of that. I am very happy with this polish.
Love it!  That's a pretty nice thermal if you can get that much of a change to have each hand be a different shade.  Even with AC!!! 


Thank you! It is nice and sensitive, doesn't take much for it to change. And even better, it was on major sale when I got it.

Good news that very few people would understand except here: I got a new office job and I can wear whatever nail polish I want! (I can with my current office job, too, but it's exciting to me that I can continue to do so.) And yes, I asked, but not till after I was hired. No, it was not a make-or-break, but a nice perk.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you! It is nice and sensitive, doesn't take much for it to change. And even better, it was on major sale when I got it.

Good news that very few people would understand except here: I got a new office job and I can wear whatever nail polish I want! (I can with my current office job, too, but it's exciting to me that I can continue to do so.) And yes, I asked, but not till after I was hired. No, it was not a make-or-break, but a nice perk.
Congrats girl!!!


----------



## Kitsunesunset

Wet n Wild Fast Dry in Ebony hates Chris &amp; Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Pearly Whites. Sorry they are so messy. I am terrible at polishing.


----------



## Nic1986

Essie Play Date with Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love accent nails. The Essie is one of my favorite polishes and I'm a DL fan, but gosh I got SO frustrated painting my nails tonight! My normally nice Essie didn't want to play and was a streaky mess and the DL was a thick and globby, which isn't surprising for a glitter, but it was just the icing on the cake after the first color aggravated me. I don't know what was up tonight,  and I had the same problem when I sat down to do my St. Patty's Day mani, (which didn't happen because I just couldn't get the polish to work for me) maybe its my base coat. I dunno. This looks OK, but I'm just not happy with it


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you! It is nice and sensitive, doesn't take much for it to change. And even better, it was on major sale when I got it.

Good news that very few people would understand except here: I got a new office job and I can wear whatever nail polish I want! (I can with my current office job, too, but it's exciting to me that I can continue to do so.) And yes, I asked, but not till after I was hired. No, it was not a make-or-break, but a nice perk.
Congrats girl!!! 


Thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's significantly more money and still part time.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Play Date with Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love accent nails. The Essie is one of my favorite polishes and I'm a DL fan, but gosh I got SO frustrated painting my nails tonight! My normally nice Essie didn't want to play and was a streaky mess and the DL was a thick and globby, which isn't surprising for a glitter, but it was just the icing on the cake after the first color aggravated me. I don't know what was up tonight,  and I had the same problem when I sat down to do my St. Patty's Day mani, (which didn't happen because I just couldn't get the polish to work for me) maybe its my base coat. I dunno. This looks OK, but I'm just not happy with it 




Pretty! Play Date is one of the best purples out there. Sorry it was fighting with you; maybe the base coat like you said or a change in temperature or humidity?


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Play Date with Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love accent nails. The Essie is one of my favorite polishes and I'm a DL fan, but gosh I got SO frustrated painting my nails tonight! My normally nice Essie didn't want to play and was a streaky mess and the DL was a thick and globby, which isn't surprising for a glitter, but it was just the icing on the cake after the first color aggravated me. I don't know what was up tonight,  and I had the same problem when I sat down to do my St. Patty's Day mani, (which didn't happen because I just couldn't get the polish to work for me) maybe its my base coat. I dunno. This looks OK, but I'm just not happy with it 






This is SO pretty!  What a great combo!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild Fast Dry in Ebony hates Chris &amp; Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Pearly Whites. Sorry they are so messy. I am terrible at polishing.





Cute combo!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Play Date with Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love accent nails. The Essie is one of my favorite polishes and I'm a DL fan, but gosh I got SO frustrated painting my nails tonight! My normally nice Essie didn't want to play and was a streaky mess and the DL was a thick and globby, which isn't surprising for a glitter, but it was just the icing on the cake after the first color aggravated me. I don't know what was up tonight,  and I had the same problem when I sat down to do my St. Patty's Day mani, (which didn't happen because I just couldn't get the polish to work for me) maybe its my base coat. I dunno. This looks OK, but I'm just not happy with it 




Love this combo, and that purple.  I'm going to have to add that to my want list!


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Play Date with Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love accent nails. The Essie is one of my favorite polishes and I'm a DL fan, but gosh I got SO frustrated painting my nails tonight! My normally nice Essie didn't want to play and was a streaky mess and the DL was a thick and globby, which isn't surprising for a glitter, but it was just the icing on the cake after the first color aggravated me. I don't know what was up tonight,  and I had the same problem when I sat down to do my St. Patty's Day mani, (which didn't happen because I just couldn't get the polish to work for me) maybe its my base coat. I dunno. This looks OK, but I'm just not happy with it 




OMG I love everything about this!!


----------



## Nic1986

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty! Play Date is one of the best purples out there. Sorry it was fighting with you; maybe the base coat like you said or a change in temperature or humidity?

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty! Play Date is one of the best purples out there. Sorry it was fighting with you; maybe the base coat like you said or a change in temperature or humidity?


Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

This is SO pretty!  What a great combo!

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty! Play Date is one of the best purples out there. Sorry it was fighting with you; maybe the base coat like you said or a change in temperature or humidity?


Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Cute combo!

Love this combo, and that purple.  I'm going to have to add that to my want list!

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty! Play Date is one of the best purples out there. Sorry it was fighting with you; maybe the base coat like you said or a change in temperature or humidity?


Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I love everything about this!!
Thanks everyone


----------



## kryssluvsmkeup

Salop I have the exact nail polish and love it! Right now I have on Loreals gold dust polish on. I forget the name but it's dark purple with glitter and it's textured. Super easy to take off too unlike other glitter polishes.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Here's the mani I just took off. It's Goodbye Shoes from the OPI Carrie Underwood collection. I added a matte topcoat. This picture makes it look very grey, but its actually a greyish green. 





Here's what I'm wearing now. Deborah Lippman Girls Just Want to Have Fun with a Sally Hensen Grape Shifter accent nail. I'm loving this mani!
Nice manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Decoded.

In natural light it pulls a bit blue-gray...




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This is Zoya GeiGei topped with Dollish Polish Chocolate Coating Makes it go Down Easier (I have to admit I purchased the entire Princess Bride Collection because well...Princess Bride. Totally one of the best movies ever made!)




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just have to share what I've got on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The inspiration is from a print on my PJ's and I thought that it would look super cute as nail art so I gave it a shot.








That's stunning!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my last two manis:  Zoya Dot (loved this polish and didn't have any problems with formula except a little streakiness that evened out with 2 coats)  Please ignore the awful uneven cuticle mistakes - I was in a rush when I did this mani!









Orly Teal Unreal.  This polish is so so gorgeous in person.  A true deep teal - it's brighter and more green than these photos show.  For some reason my cell phone camera likes to turn green into blue.  The formula is great, like a crelly, and dries very quickly.  It was easy to put it where I wanted it with no cuticle flooding.  This is two coats with topcoat but it's very shiny on its own.













Here's a better pic of the actual color via ecosmetics.blogspot.com




Nice manis!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dashing Housewife Cupid's Crazy Delight. 








Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I've been in a nail polish slump, but I tried out some Sally Hansen salon effect strips last night.




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Ruby Wing Mini Kitten Heels + Zoya Dahlia accent
Pretty! Im still hoping BB will send me that color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Pure Porcelain--it's a pink-leaning off-white. Three coats:



















Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Decided to fancy my nails up a bit for a dinner tomorrow night.  I chose Zoya Cosmo from the new Magical Pixie collection.  Jury is still out on how I feel about it but it's fun to stare at.




I want this collection, so much glitter!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Last Contrast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Facets of Fuschia by Revlon
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ib preparation of snowpocalypse #152 for the winter, here's my blizzard manicure with Square Hue West End topped with Dollish Polish Iocane Powder. I love the West End, but Holy Stained Cuticles!




Pretty!


----------



## lissa1307

my new zoyas arrived today, mitzi monet and dream...i'm sooooooo gonna be wearing dream later!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I enjoyed Cosmo, I found out we were going someplace else so I changed my nails to a little more subtle polish.  I got Zoya Hudson today in the mail and did it as my manicure and my pedicure.  I love the shimmery shades from the Awaken collection so much! This is 2 coats.  Some reviews recommend 3.  I wasn't really concerned.  I think it looked beautiful.  The shimmer in this one is far more complex than in Rebel.  I also got Dillon but have only swatched it on a nail wheel so far.




So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Been a while since I last posted in this thread, but here's my most recent mani/swatch. If anybody is subscribed to Beauty Box 5, you probably received a duo of Rockstar Nails nail polish + sprinkles in your February box. Mine came in pretty teal color, and this is the result.




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just got my very first Indie polish, KBShimmer "Oh Splat!"




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Color Club Sweetpea  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Got bored of my non-colored nails (though they were very pretty since they're gel...but a week with no color is a long time for me), and I bought 3 new polishes last week after getting my nails filled!

This is a bad paint job, but I don't really care since I'll probably only have it on for the next couple of days, and the only place I'm going is work...and I work at a daycare with 2 year olds.
Nice color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found a couple of Color Club minis at Winners this weekend, so here's Portfolio with a fake stud accent.

Sorry about the blurry picture, I had a hard time photographing the duochrome finish, and the only shots that showed multi colours were blurry.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wadedl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Painted my nails for once. Zoya Demi with Julep Oscar



Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thermal polish from eighty4 called Chameleon; one coat Orly Bonder base coat, three coats Chameleon, one coat Glisten &amp; Glow HK Girl top coat. It is MUCH brighter than my photos show. The color change was awesome. I didn't have to do anything to make it react, just my body temperature. Application was a little patchy.






Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Had my nails done Friday:





China Glaze Custom Kicks and Your such a kabuki Queen (I don't remember what the brand was, but I remember the name!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )  I'm hoping to do something to dress them up... maybe tonight or tomorrow.

TammyH2144
Cute combo!


----------



## BeautyJunction

I picked Carpe Noctem Cosmetics' Reflect from the Samhain collection for my last pre-Spring look. It comes off as a teal blue shimmer in natural light but you see the purple duochrome at an angle or in direct sunlight. I wore it alone, four coats, though I know I should have worn it over a darker base  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Had my nails done Friday:




China Glaze Custom Kicks and Your such a kabuki Queen (I don't remember what the brand was, but I remember the name!  




)  I'm hoping to do something to dress them up... maybe tonight or tomorrow.

TammyH2144

I had my nails done for valentines day and just had to show you because it is similar to yours 


Love the polka dots/


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had every intention of doing a fancy stamping mani today with a birthday theme since it's my birthday and I ended up spending too much time cleaning last night and in the process broke some of my nails so I had to trim them down.  I decided on Dashing Housewife Putting on the Gloves instead. 

This is 3 coats no top coat.  I find this to be such a refreshing color.  It reminds me of a Sprite soft drink.  If I get ambitious later I might do something fancy since we did all the fun stuff this morning.  I plan on shopping this afternoon and having a nice chilled out evening.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya awaken collection (minus cole)

l to r:  rebel, dillon, hudson, brooklyn, dot and monet




Beautiful collection!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  zoya hudson (purple) zoya rebel (blue) with Whimsical Nail Polish by Pam in Frozen topcoat




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Androgynie. This is on my third day of wear



. There's a whole lotta sparkle going on.



Nice.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DonnaD* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This one is a polish I wanted forever and received at Secret Santa time as a surprise gift from my not real Secret Santa.  Follow that?  Yeah.

Anyway, it's Manglaze Lesbi-Honest which is matte but I topcoated it because I adore it way more when it's shiny.  It is now one of my favs as the polish and application are far superior to other matte polishes I've ever used.  Not kidding.  And the colour is fanfeakintastic.  Fortunately, sorta, I'll be wearing it for a while because I jammed my middle finger on a cabinet and tore the crap out of the cuticle area down to the knuckle and it's a bloody mess and I'm not going near acetone until it's healed.  Ow.

Oh, and ignore the blue on the pointer.  I was putting Puffy Paint on crocheted slippers and stained the polish.




Love how nice everyone is on here, your mani looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Orly Opposites Attract. Totally couldn't make the magnetic effect work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But I love the colour!
Cute, I don't have any luck  with the magnetic effects either.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julie G Beach Bonfire. Pretty color. Too bad I really dislike it with my skin tone. Oh well. I'm cleaning the kitchen tomorrow, it won't last long anyway.



Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This week I went for a freehand chevron print nail art design. Not willing to waste time creating tape stencils and bothering about neat edges I came up with this  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 


Lovely!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today it's Zoya Chyna - I love it!  Not a perfect paint job, but the thing I like about the Pixie Dust finish is that it is so easy to clean up the cuticle area.  I just take a shower or soak my nails for a few minutes and the excess comes right off.  
















Every time I see this color I fall more in love with it. Its a sign I need to buy it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



DL Mermaid's Eyes 





So pretty!


----------



## acostakk

Sally Hansen Take the Leap over Pixi Charcoal Celebration


----------



## brandarae

Just removed my St. Patty's mani which consisted of Zoya Holly and Julep Bunny with nail stickers.

Currently wearing Enchanted February 2014 (my first Enchanted!). Love!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice manis!
Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Every time I see this color I fall more in love with it. Its a sign I need to buy it.
I don't want to be an enabler (ha ha, we all are!) but I would definitely recommend it.  I think it's a great red - not too bright but still has a beautiful ruby shimmer in the light, even though it's matte.  I know Ulta has been clearing out last season Zoya, Orly, and China Glaze so if you want a steal maybe check there.  I picked up the Chyna sister shade, Chita, there for $4.99 a month ago.


----------



## kryssluvsmkeup

Today my nail polish arrived from Ulta. They were having a sale on Sally hansens triple shine collection and mine is in lemon shark. I like the color but I had to put 3 coats on and it came on streaky. Not sure if I'm a fan of this collection yet.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Yummy + Zoya Vega


----------



## Jessismith

Sonia Kashuk - Stop Whining - Such a perfect dark red. It's a better looking mani in person. But my superhero camera is picking up the seemingly semi-transparent edges of this crelly with its x-ray vision.


----------



## Courtnee

None at the movement. :- but will soon.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today it's Zoya Chyna - I love it!  Not a perfect paint job, but the thing I like about the Pixie Dust finish is that it is so easy to clean up the cuticle area.  I just take a shower or soak my nails for a few minutes and the excess comes right off.  
















Every time I see this color I fall more in love with it. Its a sign I need to buy it.


Yep, you totally need it. It looks great both with and without top coat and is definitely not just another red polish.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Play Date with Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love accent nails. The Essie is one of my favorite polishes and I'm a DL fan, but gosh I got SO frustrated painting my nails tonight! My normally nice Essie didn't want to play and was a streaky mess and the DL was a thick and globby, which isn't surprising for a glitter, but it was just the icing on the cake after the first color aggravated me. I don't know what was up tonight,  and I had the same problem when I sat down to do my St. Patty's Day mani, (which didn't happen because I just couldn't get the polish to work for me) maybe its my base coat. I dunno. This looks OK, but I'm just not happy with it 




Sorry you had so many problem, but I love it!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I think it looks really nice.  I love glitter-accent-nails.  They give a nice pop.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Yummy + Zoya Vega
I love that!  I'm currently on a blue-polish kick (now that I think about it -- since I saw the movie Frozen!).  I like the sparkles on the tips.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last nail experiment was a messy layering adventure. It started with an amazing blue. China Glaze Frostbite (old news for some of you, I know) is a spectacularly vibrant blue that has absolutely no traces of green in it and in some lighting shows purple elements. Generally, I see it as an electric royal blue; what some might expect of Zoya Song (a rather dark shimmery blue, really more 'navy', closer to what you see at my cuticle in the second photo) due to seeing brightly lit photos of it.



        



I kept on piling on the layers to see how the polishes worked for stamping and to see how I liked various images. First Color Club Harp On It, then Nubar Reclaim:



        



Then Zoya Savita - what a neat effect; it looks like the matte polish floats on the holo - and Trixie:



        



And I topped it off with Konad Special Yellow. The final look really varies with lighting!



        


So pretty, those colors look good together.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI All That Jasmine with Wet N' Wild Party of Five Glitters

Can you tell I desperately want it to be spring?
Cute!


----------



## chaostheory

I'm wearing Nicole by OPI "On What Grounds?" from the Roughles collection that I got in my ipsy bag.

It really is the weirdest texture. It feels like spackle or plaster or something. It's REALLY rough, not like the JulieG I wore recently. I don't know if I hate it or anything. I'm trying it out today and if it bothers me I'll put top coat over it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  A teal ombre for the new stubs. I had a bad break on my picture hand, so they all had to go  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





LA Girl Teal Ombre set
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a ton of untried polish that I have been holding off on until I could use some of the new plates I purchased.  I finally got around to playing with one of them tonight.  The plate I used is from My Online Shop called Special Edition.  It's all cartoon characters. I specifically bought it because of the Disney characters and most specifically The Little Mermaid ones. I chose Ariel, Sebastian and Flounder.  The Little Mermaid is my favorite Disney cartoon.  I knew the perfect indie to use for accent nails as well.

Here is my Little Mermaid mani using Scofflaw David Bowie's Bulge on my pointer and pinkie.  OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls is my go to creme for nail art and I used it again here.  For the decals I used Kleancolor black on all of them for the outline then painted on the colors on the stamp using the decal method.  For Ariel I used Sinful Colors in Poudre for her skin and first layered Sinful Colors in Citrine for her hair.  I thought it was a bit too orange and since Citrine was almost jelly like I layered Sinful Colors Laced Up on top.  (err actually underneath).  For Sebastian I used Laced Up on most of his body with his face in Essie Mamba and his shell in OPI Painted Desert Cinnamon.  I used Milani White on the Spot for his eyes and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Fuschia Flare for his tongue.  Lastly for Flounder I also used White on the Spot for his eyes.  The fins are a combination of Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Blue-Away and Blue-ming Fast.  Finally his body is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening.  I topped everything off with a coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top because it's my favorite top coat in the history of ever. 

I love this more than words can even say.  I need to invest in some acrylic paints though because I find the nail polish very hard to work with sometimes in that even the non fast dri polish dries quickly and I end up with goopy polish.  Overall though I think these are awesome.  I tried something different with application too and I found it to be much better.  The Scofflaw polish is amazing and tomorrow when the sun is out I plan on taking my new camera outside for some good shots.  There's so much going on in the polish and my pics are kind of flat.








This is awesome! I love little mermaid and that David Bowies bulge cracks me up every time I read it, I must secretly be a 10 year old.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Grabbed a couple Joe Fresh polishes while grocery shopping last night and tried out Twilight with an Orchid accent nail. Twilight was super hard to photograph because it's so full of holo flakies. I actually did Orchid on my pinky and topped with one coat of Twilight, just to see what would happen, and you can barely see the colour difference.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Well, tomorrow is the big day!!! These are my wedding nails!!!
Congrats and beautiful nails!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Monaco And Rae






Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm so excited to share my current mani! This is my first indie polish and I couldn't be happier with it!

Children of the Forest by Novel Nail Polish: it's a glitter thermal inspired by the Game of Thrones (if anyones a fan). It's a lovely taupe when cold and a wonderful light/neutral color when warm. Its got green, gold, teal and brown glitters of all shapes and sizes. The formula was amazing, I didn't even need to bother with clean up. It also changes colors very well, in my warm picture I had to use water but thats because my hands have been chilly all day. While not as dramatic as some of the other thermals I've seen, I'm loving it! My pictures really don't do it justice, at all.





A terrible picture of the bottle, my phones camera isn't that great.





Cool.





Warm.





In transition 





Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jessrose18* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  julep monaco and julep tania








Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Right now I'm wearing Incoco nail applique in Garden Path.

Didn't feel like polishing my nails lately, so I get by with these cheat stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *mintyminad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Pale pink and violet with flower stickers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was wearing Revlon Perplex (I've read rumors that they've repromoted the same shade with a different name: Naughty). I really like it. But I messed it up, so before I change polishes I wanted to experiment with reverse decal stamping. Not the kind where you color it in; I wanted to start very basic. I stamped on a cartoon platypus with Zoya Purity:








I watched tutorials on YouTube by Lucy's Stash. She shows three different ways to do the stamping decals that look amazing.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went in for two spring polishes from 2012 and 2013 - O.P.I. I Don't Give A Rotterdam as base, over which I wore Polka.com. My nails are recovering from major damage (got caught in suitcase zip, following which there was an accident while chopping veggies) and are of varying lengths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Sorry to hear about your nails, pretty combo.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Porchester Square with Nails Inc. Sloane Gardens

I've been really enjoying Nails Inc. polishes recently.
NIce!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could not for the life of me decide what polish to use under one of my glitter bombs so I put 3 of them together on a nail wheel and layered my glitter on top.  I loved it so much I decided to recreate it on my nails.  I used the 3 shimmer shades from the Zoya Awaken line.  This is Dillon, Rebel and Hudson.  I added one generous coat of Laquerlicious No Tricks, Just Treats which I recently purchased from Llarowe.  This amazing glitter polish was made for the October A Indied subscription box.  I guess they didn't sell out because there were some extras for sale.  I love Laquerlicious and think it's my favorite brand for all out glitter polishes.  Even though this one has a Halloween theme to it, I could very easily have used it for Mardi Gras or any other time for that matter.  I also love these three Zoyas.  I talked so much about the glitter I forgot about them!!! 

I am putting in a spoiler for picture spam




 


 


 Before the glitter was added. I did not do a gradient on purpose, it did leave a bit of lines but I knew they would be covered up by the glitter.



 Macro of No Tricks, Just Treats
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last cpl manis...




Love the bow detail!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what's on my nails today: Incoco nail applique in Down to Earth as a base color, and the chevron tip is Lime Crime Crema de Limon.






Perfect for spring!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *MissTrix* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Colors by Llarowe - Lucy, I'm Home 









So in love with this polish! Depending on the lighting she can look red, pink, or orange or a combination of all three. Exactly the pick-me-up I needed to pull me out of this extended winter weather funk. 




Fantastic color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *annaw1015* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Zoya: Dove! It is a pretty cool grey color! Love it!





edit: no blog links, per ToS -kawaiimeows
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My crazy glitter bomb/Zoya tri-colored manicure from yesterday was awesome but unfortunately I put WAY too much top coat on (both over the glitter and the base polish)  I used a healthy application of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top and made it so thick it peeled off on me 2 hrs after I put it on after doing a few minor household chores.  I was so devastated.  I knew I was running out after work today so I slapped on Zoya Storm to go with teenage angst look I have going on.  (skulls on my sunglasses, a Michonne tee shirt from the Walking Dead, red and black plaid pants and some Converse All-Stars).  Ignore the cat hair all over my pants.  I have gone through 17 sheets of my lint roller this afternoon alone!!!








 Love how the sword looks bent!  LOL!!!
That's an awesome shirt! Pretty nails.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love this blue so much. Pity I have no clue what it is! It's a mini from the swap box. No name or brand or any other writing anywhere on it.



That's a really cute blue.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Beautiful!
Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Thank you ladies! I feel like everyone who post does such awesome work they deserve a compliment.  Last week I had to take my cat to the vet 3 times because she was sick, my brother got taken to the emergency room, my aunt got in a car accident and life has just been crazy. Also I love that MUT is a great place to relax and unwind. @wrkreads some manis are definitely worth recreating yours are always great!

Thank-you, and I hope your cat, brother, and aunt are doing better, and that you continue to take time for yourself in the midst of all the mayhem. I agree - I love to come here to enjoy everyone's creations and use nail art as an outlet to enjoy and to give me a break from 'the other stuff'!

Thank you so much, things have settled down a bit and I am thankful for that.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Glitter Guilty "Irish Pub."  This is 3 coats.  Probably need at least one more to get it completely opaque.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Nyx
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I agree, I have the fall collection but I want them all. Its hard to get my hands on them since they don't ship over here.
Not sure if this would sway you in any way but Color4Nails carries Zoya polishes and they ship internationally.  Might be worth a look.

Thanks youre awesome! I have to go take a look. Its crazy how many companies don't ship APO but that might be good for my wallet.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gargle Blaster from Painted Sabotage 













Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I tried to make a video of stamping decals but it went all wrong. I also screwed up the application of it as well.  In the end I like how it came out.  The polish itself is amazing.  This is Alana Renee Reptar.  It's what I am assuming the Nicole by OPI Rougles textured polishes will be like once I get my greedy hands on them.  Reptar is perfect.  2 coats to achieve 100% opacity and the texture is nice.  I have seen it with top coat but this is the polish I have dying for all along and it turns out I had it on my shelf for 5 months.  I love it.  The stamps were made using My Online Shop JR-11 plate.  This is my Rugrats mani.

First up is a macro of Reptar.









I will use lighter purple for the logo next time.  I applied before polish was dry. 





Here is the final product.
Absolutely love the Rugrats! you did a great job.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I put on Zoya Zanna yesterday to make sure I would have a job-interview-appropriate shade on today. It is a lovely mauveish orchid shade. Tonight I ruined half of it because I was painting my brother's fiancee's nails with the gorgeous Salvatore by Esmaltes de Kelly. So I decided to practice stamping decals again, this time with full nail designs, before I change polish. I made the decals on the stamper, not on a sheet of plastic. I used Zoya Purity for the white stamp and an unmarked Essie for the red (my guess is Wrapped in Rubies).











I like how the white stamp turned out and I adore how the red one turned out.
Good job, I really like the red one.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Royal Velvet - a basic navy with reddish purple duochrome.

Looking back a few pages, I see some others were feeling blue too Gotta get my darks in before spring has officially sprung.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Color Club Sugar Rays - definitely a new favourite!
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Hello everyone! First post =)

I've been a long time reader here on MakeUpTalk and finally decided it was time to share my 'creations' with you all!

Did this one last night in preparation for St. Patrick's Day.

Zoya - Ivanka

Butter London - Marbs (gold gradient accent)

Butter London - The 444 (gold glitter on the tip of the gradient)
Welcome! Cute nails.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing my very first textured polish! JulieG Frosted Gum Drops in "Sleigh Ride" It's definitely an interesting feeling to have texture on your nails!




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
Cute colour, but wouldn't it be nicer if it was only necessary to do two coats!
Yes, I wish it was.  I was very excited at the color when I opened the box, but would probably put a white or tan coat under it in future.

I got Julep's Aretha last night and even though I was planning to use one of my new Black Sheep polishes, Aretha is so pretty, I had to try it.  It's over Ciate Pepperminty here.  Any recommendations on an ice blue, to try to get more of an aquamarine effect?





Im glad I got Aretha is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jennm149* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes, I wish it was.  I was very excited at the color when I opened the box, but would probably put a white or tan coat under it in future.

I got Julep's Aretha last night and even though I was planning to use one of my new Black Sheep polishes, Aretha is so pretty, I had to try it.  It's over Ciate Pepperminty here.  Any recommendations on an ice blue, to try to get more of an aquamarine effect?




Not sure if I am on the right track but Zoya Rebel is icy for sure, otherwise Sinful Colors Cinderella and NYC Skyline Blue are probably my most "ice" like baby blues.

I just did a swatch of Girly Bits Apparition over Rebel OMG... so Awesome.





Something like this?  or is that too blue? 

Also Rebel looks awesome with a holo topcoat

Rebel is so pretty, you are definitely making me want that color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black Sheep Lacquer Shamrock

Full sun:




Shade:




Artificial light (excuse the packing detritus):



That's beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OPI Russian Navy, topped with Essie Stroke of Brilliance, top coat is Seche Vite.








Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Um, OUCH.





At least it's a better swatch of the blue-ness. Original photo was pulling more of the purple duochrome of this Orly Royal Velvet.
Sorry about your nails. I feel your pain,  had one break clean off while I was cleaning this week I was trying to grow them out.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have a feeling that we've gone from winter straight into summer, judging from the weather we've been having, so it was time to create a cheery manicure and tuck away all the dark colors  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*Nail polish used:* essence base coat 24/7, Gabriella Salvete 148, Maybelline Urban Lemon, Lâ€™oreal- Maui Wave and Gabriella Salvete Gloss up top coat




This looks fantastic!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *micky alley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing Gelaze soak off polish in black. Just had a baby so with the amount of hand washing I do it stays put. Plus I use it as a base for nail designs and switch them up every few days. ..
Nice, congrats on the baby.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Green ombre mani! I don't wear green often, and St. Patty's day gives me an excuse so I don't get weird looks at work.








Polishes used, thumb to pinky: Orly Coachella Dweller, Julep Courtney, Zoya Josie, Black Sheep Lacquer Dropkick, and Sheswai Dig It
So pretty!


----------



## Kitsunesunset

> I picked Carpe Noctem Cosmetics' Reflect from the Samhain collection for my last pre-Spring look. It comes off as a teal blue shimmer in natural light but you see the purple duochrome at an angle or in direct sunlight. I wore it alone, four coats, though I know I should have worn it over a darker base  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Wow!! I love this


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Dashing Housewife A Kiss of Clover. 





I gave myself a bit of an accent using Winstonia plate W105 and 2 different sized 4 leaf clovers.  The large one in back is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri In Record Lime as is the front most smaller clover.  In between is Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lickety-Split Lime also using the same plate.  The two stamps that are the same color look so different since it's layered.  I tried using Insta-Dri in I-rush Luck but it sucked for stamping.  Go figure!




Love the accent finger.


----------



## Kitsunesunset

> Today my nail polish arrived from Ulta. They were having a sale on Sally hansens triple shine collection and mine is in lemon shark. I like the color but I had to put 3 coats on and it came on streaky. Not sure if I'm a fan of this collection yet.


 I couldn't pull yellow off but this is awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *redwildcat1412* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Essie's raspberry

www.missyinthemirror101.blogspot.com
Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In this mani, I used a few different base colours (from thumb: Color Club Cloud Nine, A England Fonteyn, Fonteyn, Cult Nails Flushed, Cult Nails My Kind Of Kool Aid), then stamped them (from thumb: Zoya Belinda on three nails - Belinda is mixed with AE Flushed on the nail with the unique pattern, Zoya Trixie on two), and finally (uh-oh!) topped to with a flakie topcoat (China Glaze Luxe And Lush).



             



This shows more of the flakie. The camera just isn't very good at picking up the intensity of the flakie effect. Luxe And Lush actually gives a lot of that, so if that is the intention, it's great for it. I'm not sure what I was planning, I just ended up liking this mani more in it's simpler pre-flakie form, as the stamping was not obscured, but I unfortunately didn't snap a photo of that. Honestly, the flakie doesn't show up on the photos nearly as much as irl, so the difference is not as obvious here.



    

The second photo shows it most - Cloud Nine (thumb) is darker and more pink than Fonteyn (index and middle). I wanted to see how they compared.
Amazing!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *DevinMcWhite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Nice, reminds me a bit of  Pure Ice High voltage.
it wonder how that would look with a matte top coat. Hmmmm. Ive tried mine with the Essie matte top coat and  I love the effect.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Urban Decay Aquarius. Love this color so much! Didn't have time to clean up my cuticles yet. I'm going to add Julep Tania on top shortly.






This is a great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is Polish TBH Island Fantasy.  It's a thermal polish that reminds me of Mt Dew when warm.  I took the pic with flash because it wasn't really showing the accurate colors without it.  I will get some other pics tomorrow.  I didn't want to take off my A Kiss of Clover but a nail break on my right hand would have me repainting anyway so I decided to give this one a try.  I bought it back in December but the bottle was a lemon so she sent me a new one I just got it yesterday.  I love Polish TBH thermals they are my favorites.  I painted my nails in the dark living room while watching my DVR of Grey's Anatomy so excuse my crap application on the thumb.  I used 2 coats of polish and 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  Bottle color is cold shade.  It's best represented on my thumb.  That's one downside to thermals is if your fingernails are all uneven it shows!!!




That's a great color love the  cold color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AnnaMeee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essence sweet as candy, space queen and gel-look top coat!
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *AnnaMeee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous polish!
Try the Essence color and go and the gel-look top coat!! I have to say for a cheap brand I am very happy with it, polish usually chips on my nails fast to, I painted my nails Wednesday and its Friday night/Saturday morning now and still on like the day I painted. Maybe its worth a try if you already didn't try it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope I helped!

Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wasn't expecting what came in my nail mail today until Monday so I immediately removed my polish and HAD to have this on my fingers.  As soon as I did I ran squealing out to where my boyfriend was, thrust my fingers in his face, and screamed "I am selling all my other nail polish and wearing only this one for the rest of my life!!!".  Of course I threw in a "just kidding" because well that's just silly but... this polish is breathtaking.  I know I say a lot of incredible things about a lot of polishes. 

This is Dance Legend Sulley from the Chameleon collection.  I have posted pics of another polish from line Roz before.  I am going to get them all.  I love Sulley more than Roz because of the teal color.  The shift is also more purple than the base of Roz which comes across more Fuchsia.  The fact I have been watching Monster's Inc. and Monster's University for the past 2 weeks doesn't hurt to get me in the mood to wear this beauty.  I did it over 2 coats of my new favorite black OPI 4 In the Morning.  I typically enjoy these types of polishes by themselves but as pretty as this is, it only comes in a small sized bottle so I wanted to preserve as much of it as possible.  Using it over a satin finish polish actually did something interesting because it's taking on that same quality.  I did not use any top coat for the photos below but I may just to keep it on longer.  I have some cleaning tomorrow and I want my mani to last. 

The sun set before I was able to get any pictures.  I will be taking more of this tomorrow.  I probably could stare at it for hours!!  WARNING: May cause a dent in your wallet!!!  Proceed with caution!!




 Look at that color shift!! OMG!!!



 Good bottle shot of the variations in color.



 This pic really shows the satin finish from the polish underneath.
That is a beauty indeed.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



butter London Branwen's Feather
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Very pretty! And wouldn't it look amazing in combination with &gt;&gt;&gt;

That is such a fun colour-change! And it was neat that the two of you posted so close together!
Yes, it would!  I'm going to have to look into that polish.  

Instead this is what I wound up doing on top, and I love this look - such a fun and sparkly manicure.  I did this on Friday and it still looks good.  I have a work meeting tomorrow so I'm debating taking it off (I usually try to look a little more professional for work - not that I work for a super business like company or anything, as I'm an office manager/customer service rep for a construction company, but I still try to look nice) but I love it so much I kinda want to keep it on.  I think St. Patty's Day might give me an excuse for fun nails??

Anyway this is two coats of Urban Decay Aquarious, one coat of Julep Tania on all fingers but the ring finder, one coat of Julep Paris on the ring finger, and two coats of Orly Sparkling Garbage on the middle finger.  

























Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy St Patrick's Day, and happy bday to me (almost lol)

Here's my bday/paddys day mani for this year





Gradient of Zoya Dhara, Tomoko, and Chita. Stamped with Bundlemonster plates H04 and H05.

Totally didn't top last year's awesomeness...but I'm still mad about having to cut my nails, and it's making me meh about nail art lol. Here's a throwback to last year's bday mani.




Love the gradient! Hope you had a great birthday.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Black Sheep Lacquers Dropkick with Pure Ice Sheer Luck. I'm not normally wild about matte polish, but something about Dropkick floats my boat!



Love the matte green!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I got some revlon nail strips at grocery outlet for $1.50, now I see why they are on sale, the bows are really skewed.

I've never tried nail strips and these were awful, I could not do my right hand to save my life. I ended up ripping them all off. I still hope to try incoco strips but I did not do well on these :/




Sorry to hear that, I love the SH strips maybe you will have better luck with those.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a video of Dance Legend Sulley.  I went outside and took something like 100 pictures and 15 videos of it.  I did top coat it with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top and I like it better that way for sure. 





 

Sorry it goes out of focus.  I am still getting used to my camera and the focus button is nowhere near the record button and I was looking through the live view on the back of the camera and with the bright sun it's kind of hard to tell if it's in focus.  Also ignore the crappy backyard.  I am more of an "indoor" type of girl!
Nice video!


----------



## lochnessie

Inspired by @Christa W's previous mani, this is my first attempt at a gradient! I used Zoya Dillon, Rebel, and Hudson. (Edited for typo)


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by @Christa W's previous mani, this is my first attempt at a gradient! I used Zoya Dillion, Rebel, and Hudson.




Damn you knocked it out of the park!! I LOVE THIS!! OMG it looks so much better as a gradient than my striped mess LOL.   I am excited to have inspired such an amazing manicure!!!


----------



## Nic1986

Agreed! AH-mazing!!!


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Damn you knocked it out of the park!! I LOVE THIS!! OMG it looks so much better as a gradient than my striped mess LOL.   I am excited to have inspired such an amazing manicure!!!
Aww, thanks! I've been wearing it for a few days and have been super-critical of it, but I think we always are our worst critics. Also, that picture is after 3 days of wear!


----------



## Courtnee

Oh my golly gosh!! This is STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!  beautiful


----------



## Christa W

I've gone with naked nails for past few days.  I got a new stamping plate and have been practicing my decals.  I am kind of in a polish rut.  This makes absolutely no sense as I have HUNDREDS of untried polishes right now.  Yes, I said hundreds.  And most days lately my nails are bare. 

I finally narrowed down my latest manicure idea after shopping my stash for glitters.  Awhile back I had purchased a ton of mini polishes from the now closed indie polish brand Hit Polish.  The glitter that inspired my manicure is called Snow White.  I am not sure what's up with me and Disney princesses lately either. 





To show off the white glitters I layered it over 2 coats of Seche Distinguished.  I had never used a Seche polish other than Seche Vite top coat.  Distinguished is a gray polish with shimmer.  This is the closest pic to what it looks like in person.  The yellow smaller glitters really pop.  I had a hard time getting the red glitters to come out.  I found that odd. 





Now for the accent.  In the past when I have done stamping decals I have always painted the accent in white or a solid color.  I decided to give it a go over the glitter too.  Something went terribly wrong... twice.  The first time the decal curled up on me.  I like to apply them when it's a dry nail and I had top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly on Top and let dry.  The decal just went crazy.  Like a dummy I tried to take it off.  I was able to salvage the nail and reapplied the top coat.  I guess I didn't wait long enough because the instant I put the decal on it moved the whole nail over.  I am not sure if it's the Seche polish or what but I am so not using it again to do decals.  Anyway here is what it should have been so you have to use your imagination.  It's a great close up of the decal anyway minus the top coat.  That's why it looks so dull.  Polishes used for the decal are Color Club Mod in Manhattan for her milky complexion, SinfulShine Wisp for the white, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes in Lightening (yellow), Rapid Red (red), Blue-Away (light blue on shoulders) and Blue-ming Fast (darker blue).  Black is Kleancolor Black.  Oh and her arm bands that's a little darker than her complexion is Sinful Colors in Poudre. (what I normally use for the Caucasian skin tone).  I think if that had worked it would have been so cool.





In a fit of frustration I took the whole manicure off.  Back to the drawing stamping board!!


----------



## Kitsunesunset

A little out of my comfort zone. I've decided after a long time of fighting a liking for pink, I am confessing that I do. Pure Ice Peony with Sally Hansen insta dri topcoat. (Red bottle)


----------



## Courtnee

Cool.  its good that you tried something new.


----------



## Courtnee

Wow this is gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Courtnee

> I've gone with naked nails for past few days.Â  I got a new stamping plate and have been practicing my decals.Â  I am kind of in a polish rut.Â  This makes absolutely no sense as I have HUNDREDS of untried polishes right now.Â  Yes, I said hundreds.Â  And most days lately my nails are bare.Â  I finally narrowed down my latest manicure idea after shopping my stash for glitters.Â  Awhile back I had purchased a ton of mini polishes from the now closed indie polish brand Hit Polish.Â  The glitter that inspired my manicure is called Snow White.Â  I am not sure what's up with me and Disney princesses lately either.Â
> 
> To show off the white glitters I layered it over 2 coats of Seche Distinguished.Â  I had never used a Seche polish other than Seche Vite top coat.Â  Distinguished is a gray polish with shimmer.Â  This is the closest pic to what it looks like in person.Â  The yellow smaller glitters really pop.Â  I had a hard time getting the red glitters to come out.Â  I found that odd.Â
> 
> Now for the accent.Â  In the past when I have done stamping decals I have always painted the accent in white or a solid color.Â  I decided to give it a go over the glitter too.Â  Something went terribly wrong... twice.Â  The first time the decal curled up on me.Â  I like to apply them when it's a dry nail and I had top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly on Top and let dry.Â  The decal just went crazy.Â  Like a dummy I tried to take it off.Â  I was able to salvage the nail and reapplied the top coat.Â  I guess I didn't wait long enough because the instant I put the decal on it moved the whole nail over.Â  I am not sure if it's the Seche polish or what but I am so not using it again to do decals.Â  Anyway here is what it should have been so you have to use your imagination.Â  It's a great close up of the decal anyway minus the top coat.Â  That's why it looks so dull.Â  Polishes used for the decal are Color Club Mod in Manhattan for her milky complexion, SinfulShine Wisp for the white, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes in Lightening (yellow), Rapid Red (red), Blue-Away (light blue on shoulders) and Blue-ming Fast (darker blue).Â  Black is Kleancolor Black.Â  Oh and her arm bands that's a little darker than her complexion is Sinful Colors in Poudre. (what I normally use for the Caucasian skin tone).Â  I think if that had worked it would have been so cool.
> 
> In a fit of frustration I took the whole manicure off.Â  Back to the drawing stamping board!!


 Beautiful, awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!". So lovely.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Courtnee

I think I will try to grow my nails really pretty and paint them then try and post some pics.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Damn you knocked it out of the park!! I LOVE THIS!! OMG it looks so much better as a gradient than my striped mess LOL.   I am excited to have inspired such an amazing manicure!!!
WOW!  You did amazing!


----------



## Hottmomma80

Sally Hansen N Ruby wing â¤ï¸this combo


----------



## Hottmomma80

[@]Christa W[/@]i â¤ï¸ur Ombre look nice colors


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow!! I love this
Thank you &lt;3


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gone with naked nails for past few days.  I got a new stamping plate and have been practicing my decals.  I am kind of in a polish rut.  This makes absolutely no sense as I have HUNDREDS of untried polishes right now.  Yes, I said hundreds.  And most days lately my nails are bare. 

I finally narrowed down my latest manicure idea after shopping my stash for glitters.  Awhile back I had purchased a ton of mini polishes from the now closed indie polish brand Hit Polish.  The glitter that inspired my manicure is called Snow White.  I am not sure what's up with me and Disney princesses lately either. 





To show off the white glitters I layered it over 2 coats of Seche Distinguished.  I had never used a Seche polish other than Seche Vite top coat.  Distinguished is a gray polish with shimmer.  This is the closest pic to what it looks like in person.  The yellow smaller glitters really pop.  I had a hard time getting the red glitters to come out.  I found that odd. 





Now for the accent.  In the past when I have done stamping decals I have always painted the accent in white or a solid color.  I decided to give it a go over the glitter too.  Something went terribly wrong... twice.  The first time the decal curled up on me.  I like to apply them when it's a dry nail and I had top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly on Top and let dry.  The decal just went crazy.  Like a dummy I tried to take it off.  I was able to salvage the nail and reapplied the top coat.  I guess I didn't wait long enough because the instant I put the decal on it moved the whole nail over.  I am not sure if it's the Seche polish or what but I am so not using it again to do decals.  Anyway here is what it should have been so you have to use your imagination.  It's a great close up of the decal anyway minus the top coat.  That's why it looks so dull.  Polishes used for the decal are Color Club Mod in Manhattan for her milky complexion, SinfulShine Wisp for the white, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes in Lightening (yellow), Rapid Red (red), Blue-Away (light blue on shoulders) and Blue-ming Fast (darker blue).  Black is Kleancolor Black.  Oh and her arm bands that's a little darker than her complexion is Sinful Colors in Poudre. (what I normally use for the Caucasian skin tone).  I think if that had worked it would have been so cool.





In a fit of frustration I took the whole manicure off.  Back to the drawing stamping board!!
I love the glitter - too bad the decal moved; the design looks perfect. I wish I had one-tenths of your skills.


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by @Christa W's previous mani, this is my first attempt at a gradient! I used Zoya Dillon, Rebel, and Hudson. (Edited for typo)




oooomygosh!!! The colors! I'm in love!

And that's your first attempt at a gradient? Great job!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here is a video of Dance Legend Sulley.  I went outside and took something like 100 pictures and 15 videos of it.  I did top coat it with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top and I like it better that way for sure. 




 

Sorry it goes out of focus.  I am still getting used to my camera and the focus button is nowhere near the record button and I was looking through the live view on the back of the camera and with the bright sun it's kind of hard to tell if it's in focus.  Also ignore the crappy backyard.  I am more of an "indoor" type of girl!
Nice video!

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Getting ready for St. Patrick's day. Even though I should have more professional nails, I decided what the heck. I'll take it off tomorrow night.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Color Club Wild Cactus &amp; Deborah Lippmann Forget You.





ETA: I don't know what's up with my camera...this picture is so washed out. It's much prettier in real life, lol.
Pretty combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lissa1307* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Green marble nails. Revlon rain forest, essence lol and mister rusty.finally tried the Saran wrap technique.and yes fingers are drowning in cuticle oil cause my junks jacked up.



Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

2 coats Salon Perfect Nautical Nights, 1 coat Pure Ice Heartbreaker 


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Beautiful!


Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear about your computer, lovely nails as usual.

Thank-you so much for your comments Jay! It's really nice to re-visit all of these. And the good thing is I got a new computer for Christmas - bad thing is it seems to be a bit 'crashy' too... I'm worried I have an Apple ('McIntosh') Lemon!

Sorry to hear about your computer, hope you can find a way to make it work.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Happy S. Patty's!

China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise. I never realized it's matte. I, of course, glossed it up









Great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My darling husband got me this polish I had been coveting for a long time, OPI "Jade is the New Black". I have so many untried polishes that I just now got to it, but I thought it was perfect for St. Patrick's Day!

Please excuse the messy cuticles, I didn't have time to clean them up before bed! I just wanted to get them painted in time for today!
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  During the Holidays I got a Sally Hansen gel nail polish kit with a light. I've been using it and have found that a gel polish layer is phenomenal for keeping my nails together so that I can get some length - something I've not been able to do very well before. Yes - even just keeping them polished and using a decent top coat helps a whole lot, but gel polish is that next step. But the Sally Hansen (SH) gel polish stuff is in teenie bottles so I looked into Gelish. I was worried that I'd need another light for Gelish, but decided to first try with the SH light rather than buying another one. And the SH light (I have the light from the Sally Hansen Salon Professional kit) worked perfectly well for a Gelish mani. The other thing I did was not buy the pH Bond, or the dehydrator. For me, it worked perfectly well to clean my nails with some acetone followed by isopropyl alcohol, and then just apply Gelish base coat, polish x3, and top coat. I have no idea if anything would be improved by adding more steps, but so far so good! Hmm - I should maybe post this in one of the many gel polish threads...

So here is Gelish Need A Tan, first with some bright stamping (Color Club Overboard, Pueen Buffet plate #72; Konad Pastel Blue, #69; Nubar Greener, #55) &lt; together too bright for my liking, and then with a more subdued look (with Zoya Dahlia PixieDust, #73). The unstamped nails in the second look had roses (with A England Rose Bower) but the combination just didn't work, so I removed the red polish. Unfortunately I didn't photograph them with the red roses first. The roses themselves were pretty but it sort of looked like I'd gotten something dirty on the odd finger - not a good look!



      





      






Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Did this one last night in time for St. Patrick's day today =)

Although, it's really teal/mint instead of your traditional hunter green.

For the gradient I used:

Butter London - Slapper

Butter London - Poole

Butter London - Fiver
Nice gradient!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I have to laugh.  The polish I am wearing is so far out of my comfort zone.  I was in the mood for a polish palette cleanser.  Since I just picked up the last 3 polishes in the Wizard of Oz OPI collection (and they were the sheers) I thought they would be perfect.  This is 3 coats of OPI I Theodora You topped with 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I feel very sophisticated and lady like.  (as I sit here in kitty PJ's).  I prefer to put glitter over it or do a glitter sammich.  I may end up doing that before I take it off but I am enjoying the feel of these nails for sure.  Maybe I will stamp them.



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Happy celebration of green and St. Patrick! Since the day is almost over, I thought I'd quickly post this, and then I'll finish sorting out my other photos and post details on what I did when I have a moment a bit later! Sorry they'll all be a bit messy - I didn't clean up and moisturize before taking the photos. Maybe I'll take some more tomorrow...




Love all the greens specially the one on your index finger.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mom's side of the family is Irish (hence my name) but not Catholic, so I go with the Irish Protestant color for St. Patrick's Day!




Square Hue Amber Lager. I hate orange, but I do break it out once a year for this day.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore this for St Patrick's Day. I know, I suck at freehand nail art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I love the base - it is China Glaze OMG It's A UFO from the Hologram Collection, though there isn't that much of a holo effect.




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad I took photos today in the sun, because I then proceeded to break one nail and chip another. I'm wearing Are You a Good Witch by Liquid Sky Lacquer. It's a thermal holo. I took these photos after sitting in the car eating lunch; each hand features a different shade. I think maybe one hand had air conditioning hitting it and one hand was in the sun. Warm purple when cool and berry pink when warm.








It had an ombrÃ© effect most of the time with just the tips being purple and fading into the pink, but I couldn't get a good photo of that. I am very happy with this polish.
So pretty!


----------



## DevinMcWhite

Got my Rainbow Honey Mystery bag today. I got this stuff (not my pics but it seems the mystery bags are the same) http://www.everyonelovesatreasure.com/2014/03/march-rainbow-honey-mystery-bag.html?m=1 . I REALLY like what I got. It all smells really good too. The polish is cool. I like that theu are top coats that add to my collection versus new polishes that u May or may not like. The perfume oil is great and my 4 yo loves it. The hand cream is thick and reminds me of a whipped coco butter. It def smells like coco butter. The cuticle oil is fun too. I've never tried it before so it was fun giving myself a mani with the oil, cream, and glitters. My nails look like a My little Pony party but I'm cool with that. I'd DEF do another mystery bag next month. It'd be cool as a sub too. I did use a coupon code so instead of being $10 with $4 shipping it was more like $9 altogether. I don't know if id like paying the $14 for it but maybe if there's another code I'll take advantage.


----------



## Courtnee

Cooool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

St. Patricks day mani: SH Mint Sorbet, Essie Navigate Her, ??, Revlon Posh.



So pretty, love the design on your thumb.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









St. Patty's day nails. These are the black sheep lacquer march box colors. The holo is shamrock and the glitter you can't see very well is siren. These were so easy to paint with and worked great with sally hansen's quick dry (the red bottle). I also didn't have to dig around for glitter it just came out amazing. I am very pleased!
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *turntrekgodhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie in Go Ginza. I forgot how much I hate nail polish.
Nice color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm glad I took photos today in the sun, because I then proceeded to break one nail and chip another. I'm wearing Are You a Good Witch by Liquid Sky Lacquer. It's a thermal holo. I took these photos after sitting in the car eating lunch; each hand features a different shade. I think maybe one hand had air conditioning hitting it and one hand was in the sun. Warm purple when cool and berry pink when warm.








It had an ombrÃ© effect most of the time with just the tips being purple and fading into the pink, but I couldn't get a good photo of that. I am very happy with this polish.
Love it!  That's a pretty nice thermal if you can get that much of a change to have each hand be a different shade.  Even with AC!!! 


Thank you! It is nice and sensitive, doesn't take much for it to change. And even better, it was on major sale when I got it.

Good news that very few people would understand except here: I got a new office job and I can wear whatever nail polish I want! (I can with my current office job, too, but it's exciting to me that I can continue to do so.) And yes, I asked, but not till after I was hired. No, it was not a make-or-break, but a nice perk.

Congrats!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild Fast Dry in Ebony hates Chris &amp; Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Pearly Whites. Sorry they are so messy. I am terrible at polishing.




Cute!


----------



## Courtnee

These are all soooo soooo beautiful. How do you do stamping? I might sound dumb but, its a legit question Thanks girls.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Play Date with Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love accent nails. The Essie is one of my favorite polishes and I'm a DL fan, but gosh I got SO frustrated painting my nails tonight! My normally nice Essie didn't want to play and was a streaky mess and the DL was a thick and globby, which isn't surprising for a glitter, but it was just the icing on the cake after the first color aggravated me. I don't know what was up tonight,  and I had the same problem when I sat down to do my St. Patty's Day mani, (which didn't happen because I just couldn't get the polish to work for me) maybe its my base coat. I dunno. This looks OK, but I'm just not happy with it 





Sorry to hear you had so much trouble painting your nails. Those two colors are very pretty together.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gone with naked nails for past few days.  I got a new stamping plate and have been practicing my decals.  I am kind of in a polish rut.  This makes absolutely no sense as I have HUNDREDS of untried polishes right now.  Yes, I said hundreds.  And most days lately my nails are bare. 

I finally narrowed down my latest manicure idea after shopping my stash for glitters.  Awhile back I had purchased a ton of mini polishes from the now closed indie polish brand Hit Polish.  The glitter that inspired my manicure is called Snow White.  I am not sure what's up with me and Disney princesses lately either. 





To show off the white glitters I layered it over 2 coats of Seche Distinguished.  I had never used a Seche polish other than Seche Vite top coat.  Distinguished is a gray polish with shimmer.  This is the closest pic to what it looks like in person.  The yellow smaller glitters really pop.  I had a hard time getting the red glitters to come out.  I found that odd. 





Now for the accent.  In the past when I have done stamping decals I have always painted the accent in white or a solid color.  I decided to give it a go over the glitter too.  Something went terribly wrong... twice.  The first time the decal curled up on me.  I like to apply them when it's a dry nail and I had top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly on Top and let dry.  The decal just went crazy.  Like a dummy I tried to take it off.  I was able to salvage the nail and reapplied the top coat.  I guess I didn't wait long enough because the instant I put the decal on it moved the whole nail over.  I am not sure if it's the Seche polish or what but I am so not using it again to do decals.  Anyway here is what it should have been so you have to use your imagination.  It's a great close up of the decal anyway minus the top coat.  That's why it looks so dull.  Polishes used for the decal are Color Club Mod in Manhattan for her milky complexion, SinfulShine Wisp for the white, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes in Lightening (yellow), Rapid Red (red), Blue-Away (light blue on shoulders) and Blue-ming Fast (darker blue).  Black is Kleancolor Black.  Oh and her arm bands that's a little darker than her complexion is Sinful Colors in Poudre. (what I normally use for the Caucasian skin tone).  I think if that had worked it would have been so cool.





In a fit of frustration I took the whole manicure off.  Back to the drawing stamping board!!
Wow! I step away for a bit and there are so many amazing new manis - pages of them!!! This is a lovely decal. I hope it works for you with a different top coat.I feel you with the inspiration issue. I think we just have to take our first untried and go with it, no matter what it is!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A little out of my comfort zone. I've decided after a long time of fighting a liking for pink, I am confessing that I do.
Pure Ice Peony with Sally Hansen insta dri topcoat. (Red bottle)




Pink is great! Why does this look matte with the topcoat though?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hottmomma80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Sally Hansen N Ruby wing â¤ï¸this combo
This is a hot colour for Hot Mamma! Welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear about your computer, hope you can find a way to make it work.
Thanks Jay! It just crashes every once in a while, but fortunately I haven't lost any mani photos with the new one.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love it!
Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love all the greens specially the one on your index finger.
Thanks! I'll post the process and the other hand soon!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing!
Thank-you Jay!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by @Christa W's previous mani, this is my first attempt at a gradient! I used Zoya Dillon, Rebel, and Hudson. (Edited for typo)




This is such an awesome combination for a gradient!

Now - Question for all of you who have bought Zoya's most recent collection: Hearing that some of these polishes aren't great to apply, so should I get the whole collection, or should I just get Dillon, Rebel, and Hudson? I like the look of Dot, but have heard it's not great, and I know the peach and yellow would get less use, especially since they apparently apply not-so-well. Thoughts?

I have to re-iterate that this gradient is totally awesome! It is beautiful!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Nicole by OPI "On What Grounds?" from the Roughles collection that I got in my ipsy bag.

It really is the weirdest texture. It feels like spackle or plaster or something. It's REALLY rough, not like the JulieG I wore recently. I don't know if I hate it or anything. I'm trying it out today and if it bothers me I'll put top coat over it. 





That's a really cute colour and look! I imagine it might drive me nuts too, but maybe a few days uncovered and then just like a new mani by topping it... and breathing a sigh of relief with the smooth texture?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked Carpe Noctem Cosmetics' Reflect from the Samhain collection for my last pre-Spring look. It comes off as a teal blue shimmer in natural light but you see the purple duochrome at an angle or in direct sunlight. I wore it alone, four coats, though I know I should have worn it over a darker base  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








Good point! Last pre-spring look! Eeep - I put on a really dark colour thinking I was making a mani for the end of winter, but wow! spring is here! Hard to tell, given the snow situation here, oh, well. I love this multichrome look!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Every time I see this color I fall more in love with it. Its a sign I need to buy it.
We're in the same boat with Chyna - I've been eyeing it for so long!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen Take the Leap over Pixi Charcoal Celebration



That looks great on you! I'm wondering if it is close to the depth of A England Sleeping Palace. I put that on recently and for some reason felt it was too dark, but this looks fantastic on you.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *kryssluvsmkeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Today my nail polish arrived from Ulta. They were having a sale on Sally hansens triple shine collection and mine is in lemon shark. I like the color but I had to put 3 coats on and it came on streaky. Not sure if I'm a fan of this collection yet.
The colour looks great on you but given that report I wouldn't be happy with it for application. I have to find a mani challenge so I make sure to wear my yellows this spring - it isn't an instinctive colour for me to wear, though I have a few and enjoy them now and then for certain.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Yummy + Zoya Vega

It's a pretty combination! Yummy is such a sweet blue, but one I don't have at this point.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sonia Kashuk - Stop Whining - Such a perfect dark red.

It's a better looking mani in person. But my superhero camera is picking up the seemingly semi-transparent edges of this crelly with its x-ray vision.





It looks great! I don't understand why I'm more comfortable with black than dark rich colours like this - I have Zoya Rekha and Stacy that are yet untried... I wouldn't worry about the crelly edges - not only are cameras malicious in that way, your nails are also about 4x bigger in the photo than what we would see in real life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So pretty, those colors look good together.
Thanks!


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Good point! Last pre-spring look! Eeep - I put on a really dark colour thinking I was making a mani for the end of winter, but wow! spring is here! Hard to tell, given the snow situation here, oh, well. I love this multichrome look!
Lol! It's during the height of summer that I want to wear the vampiest berry polishes I have, and I want to reach for the peaches and mints in December!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *turntrekgodhead* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie in Go Ginza. I forgot how much I hate nail polish.
Many find getting a polish in a colour they really love helps for quitting a nail-chewing habit. It's too bad you don't enjoy it. I really enjoy it as a creative activity but I only got into it more recently, after many decades of not much interest!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Lol! It's during the height of summer that I want to wear the vampiest berry polishes I have, and I want to reach for the peaches and mints in December!
I feel like I might be in the same boat. I'll join you with the mid-summer deep-tones indulgence!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank you! It is nice and sensitive, doesn't take much for it to change. And even better, it was on major sale when I got it.

Good news that very few people would understand except here: I got a new office job and I can wear whatever nail polish I want! (I can with my current office job, too, but it's exciting to me that I can continue to do so.) And yes, I asked, but not till after I was hired. No, it was not a make-or-break, but a nice perk.
Congrats on the new job and the polish flexibility there!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Play Date with Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love accent nails. The Essie is one of my favorite polishes and I'm a DL fan, but gosh I got SO frustrated painting my nails tonight! My normally nice Essie didn't want to play and was a streaky mess and the DL was a thick and globby, which isn't surprising for a glitter, but it was just the icing on the cake after the first color aggravated me. I don't know what was up tonight,  and I had the same problem when I sat down to do my St. Patty's Day mani, (which didn't happen because I just couldn't get the polish to work for me) maybe its my base coat. I dunno. This looks OK, but I'm just not happy with it 






Looks like we all love this - it's a very pretty mani and the glitter really works with it! Might the DL benefit from some thinner? I hope it was just a one day humidity problem.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wet n Wild Fast Dry in Ebony hates Chris &amp; Sally Hansen Triple Shine in Pearly Whites. Sorry they are so messy. I am terrible at polishing.





Pretty combo! I would not worry about the polishing - many of us are messy at doing that, but you'll get more coordinated with time, I'm convinced! Had you not mentioned it, I wouldn't have noticed. And in any case, a little brush and a little bit of acetone in a cup work wonders for clean-up. I don't know about others, but I find a very small blunt-tipped brush is ideal. &lt;&lt;&lt; That's my special secret! Shhhh!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









St. Patty's day nails. These are the black sheep lacquer march box colors. The holo is shamrock and the glitter you can't see very well is siren. These were so easy to paint with and worked great with sally hansen's quick dry (the red bottle). I also didn't have to dig around for glitter it just came out amazing. I am very pleased!
It's a fantastic green look! I will have to look into Black Sheep Lacquer Shamrock! How many coats did it take?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

St. Patricks day mani: SH Mint Sorbet, Essie Navigate Her, ??, Revlon Posh.



This looks great, and the accent on the thumb is lovely!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I wore this for St Patrick's Day. I know, I suck at freehand nail art  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





I love the base - it is China Glaze OMG It's A UFO from the Hologram Collection, though there isn't that much of a holo effect.




Congrats on the bold nail art! We all need to practise to get better, so you did great compared to all of us who avoided the freehand for fear of making a mess. And the shamrocks look great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Mom's side of the family is Irish (hence my name) but not Catholic, so I go with the Irish Protestant color for St. Patrick's Day!




Square Hue Amber Lager. I hate orange, but I do break it out once a year for this day.
Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'd wear/buy it for name alone!!!!

Agreed - it's a great name! I would describe this more as a russet tone. I thought I hated orange but was surprised by an orange mani I wore for a challenge - I would definitely do it again, even though I don't wear orange shirts. For me it took finding the right shades or orange.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have never tried stamping before...it's something I haven't gotten into yet, but I'm a creative person so it definitely appeals to me!  I love the way it looks.  My polish collection is getting quite large so I feel like stamping would be a good way for me use some of my less favorite shades in a new way.

I wonder how Zoya PixieDust Tomoko would look over a black or even a burgundy polish?  Have you tried that one yet? I bet that would be a pretty combo!
I don't think I've responded to this, sorry if I'm repeating myself. I have Tomoko and it is lovely, but for me it took two or three coats to get a good finish on the nail, which suggests it might not be that great for stamping. You might be able to get a good mani if you used a brush with Tomoko and free-handed a pattern. That way you could do multiple coats. At some point I can try stamping with it to see how it works. Dahlia worked because the particles are fine and the base has some pigment to it as well. Another PD didn't work as the particles were bigger and they got scraped out of the impression in the image plate when I tried stamping with it.


----------



## Hottmomma80

Monika 1 TY


----------



## Monika1

The base under the green is Gelish Need A Tan from before, which I'm using to keep my nails from breaking. Over that, I painted my nails with many greens, and am absolutely loving A England St George! Thanks for the input on that folks:



      



And then I stamped. For the left hand, I used, from thumb to pinky - 1: Nubar Reclaim with Pueen Buffet image plate #59 (abbreviated to Pb#59) in Nubar Forest, 2: Color Club Angel Kiss with Pueen image plate P#33 in Nubar Reclaim, 3: Nubar Wildlife with P#40 in A England St George, 4: Nubar Wildlife with P#49 in Cult Nails In A Trance, 5: Zoya Verushka with P#02 in Sally Hansen Mint Sorbet. The images are with flash (really shows the linear holo in Angel Kiss), natural light (shows the reverse leaf stamp on my index finger), and flash after I applied top coat (shows the sparkle in Verushka on my pinky finger). I found the finish on Verushka was very knobby pre-topcoat. You can see it more in the gallery close-up view.



      







And for the right hand I used - 1: Nubar Forest with Pb#51 in Nubar Wildlife, 2: A England St George with Pb#55 in Color Club Angel Kiss, 3: Cult Nails In A Trance with Pb#59 in Nubar Wildlife, 4: Zoya Vespa with Pb#66 in Zoya Verushka, 5: Sally Hansen Mint Sorbet with P#27 in Nubar Reclaim. The two photos show slightly different detail.



      



It was a bit of a crazy mani to wear, but I wanted to try a whole combination of different stamping combinations. Now I know Zoya Vespa doesn't really work for stamping, though it does work as a base. The subtle stamping combinations were really appealing, like Wildlife &amp; In A Trance and Reclaim &amp; Forest and Forest &amp; Wildlife. Angel Kiss &amp; Reclaim is neat under natural light.


----------



## Kitsunesunset

> Pretty combo! I would not worry about the polishing - many of us are messy at doing that, but you'll get more coordinated with time, I'm convinced! Had you not mentioned it, I wouldn't have noticed. And in any case, a little brush and a little bit of acetone in a cup work wonders for clean-up. I don't know about others, but I find a very small blunt-tipped brush is ideal. &lt;&lt;&lt; That's my special secret! Shhhh!


 Yeah I was watching a video on an Ombre nail technique by Kathleen Lights when she showed dipping hee unplolished thumbs into polish remover. Frankly, the q-tip trick never worked for me so I tried that and it worked great. It's always discouraged me from keeping my nails polished. Then I saw another technique video and this girl uses a little brush. I was like hey I have an extra unused brush I could use for that. I'm prepared for next time. Woot!


----------



## Kitsunesunset

And Monika1, I'm not sure why my pink looks matte with the topcoat. :-/ It does irl too.


----------



## Jessismith

> It looks great! I don't understand why I'm more comfortable with black than dark rich colours like this - I have Zoya Rekha and Stacy that are yet untried... I wouldn't worry about the crelly edges - not only are cameras malicious in that way, your nails are also about 4x bigger in the photo than what we would see in real life!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 LOL I'm always seeing on my phone and not my pc monitor, so I forget the scale that others might see sometimes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Less comforting, actually. LOL!! I'm definitely resisting the spring pastels at the moment to squeeze a few more winter colors in  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I picked Carpe Noctem Cosmetics' Reflect from the Samhain collection for my last pre-Spring look. It comes off as a teal blue shimmer in natural light but you see the purple duochrome at an angle or in direct sunlight. I wore it alone, four coats, though I know I should have worn it over a darker base  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />








So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen Take the Leap over Pixi Charcoal Celebration



Nice combo.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice manis!
Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Every time I see this color I fall more in love with it. Its a sign I need to buy it.
I don't want to be an enabler (ha ha, we all are!) but I would definitely recommend it.  I think it's a great red - not too bright but still has a beautiful ruby shimmer in the light, even though it's matte.  I know Ulta has been clearing out last season Zoya, Orly, and China Glaze so if you want a steal maybe check there.  I picked up the Chyna sister shade, Chita, there for $4.99 a month ago.

Thanks for the enabling but unfortunately I cant go to an Ulta unless I go back home on vacation and Zoya wont ship to me. I was able to buy the fall collection on ebay and Chita  is stunning. I thought I wouldn't like it until I tried it on then I didn't want to take it off lol.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *kryssluvsmkeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Today my nail polish arrived from Ulta. They were having a sale on Sally hansens triple shine collection and mine is in lemon shark. I like the color but I had to put 3 coats on and it came on streaky. Not sure if I'm a fan of this collection yet.
Nice yellow!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Yummy + Zoya Vega
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sonia Kashuk - Stop Whining - Such a perfect dark red.

It's a better looking mani in person. But my superhero camera is picking up the seemingly semi-transparent edges of this crelly with its x-ray vision.




Great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Nicole by OPI "On What Grounds?" from the Roughles collection that I got in my ipsy bag.

It really is the weirdest texture. It feels like spackle or plaster or something. It's REALLY rough, not like the JulieG I wore recently. I don't know if I hate it or anything. I'm trying it out today and if it bothers me I'll put top coat over it. 




Nice, I was hoping for that in my Ipsy bag. It reminds me of the Julep sea salt polishes from last years mystery box.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've gone with naked nails for past few days.  I got a new stamping plate and have been practicing my decals.  I am kind of in a polish rut.  This makes absolutely no sense as I have HUNDREDS of untried polishes right now.  Yes, I said hundreds.  And most days lately my nails are bare. 

I finally narrowed down my latest manicure idea after shopping my stash for glitters.  Awhile back I had purchased a ton of mini polishes from the now closed indie polish brand Hit Polish.  The glitter that inspired my manicure is called Snow White.  I am not sure what's up with me and Disney princesses lately either. 





To show off the white glitters I layered it over 2 coats of Seche Distinguished.  I had never used a Seche polish other than Seche Vite top coat.  Distinguished is a gray polish with shimmer.  This is the closest pic to what it looks like in person.  The yellow smaller glitters really pop.  I had a hard time getting the red glitters to come out.  I found that odd. 





Now for the accent.  In the past when I have done stamping decals I have always painted the accent in white or a solid color.  I decided to give it a go over the glitter too.  Something went terribly wrong... twice.  The first time the decal curled up on me.  I like to apply them when it's a dry nail and I had top coated with KB Shimmer Clearly on Top and let dry.  The decal just went crazy.  Like a dummy I tried to take it off.  I was able to salvage the nail and reapplied the top coat.  I guess I didn't wait long enough because the instant I put the decal on it moved the whole nail over.  I am not sure if it's the Seche polish or what but I am so not using it again to do decals.  Anyway here is what it should have been so you have to use your imagination.  It's a great close up of the decal anyway minus the top coat.  That's why it looks so dull.  Polishes used for the decal are Color Club Mod in Manhattan for her milky complexion, SinfulShine Wisp for the white, and Sally Hansen Insta-Dri polishes in Lightening (yellow), Rapid Red (red), Blue-Away (light blue on shoulders) and Blue-ming Fast (darker blue).  Black is Kleancolor Black.  Oh and her arm bands that's a little darker than her complexion is Sinful Colors in Poudre. (what I normally use for the Caucasian skin tone).  I think if that had worked it would have been so cool.





In a fit of frustration I took the whole manicure off.  Back to the drawing stamping board!!
Sorry for all your difficulties, that glitter is stunning and the decal came out really nice. Hope you have better luck next time.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A little out of my comfort zone. I've decided after a long time of fighting a liking for pink, I am confessing that I do.
Pure Ice Peony with Sally Hansen insta dri topcoat. (Red bottle)




Pretty color, that SH top coat is my favorite.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hottmomma80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Sally Hansen N Ruby wing â¤ï¸this combo
Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love all the greens specially the one on your index finger.
Thanks! I'll post the process and the other hand soon!

Cant wait to see what you came up with!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The base under the green is Gelish Need A Tan from before, which I'm using to keep my nails from breaking. Over that, I painted my nails with many greens, and am absolutely loving A England St George! Thanks for the input on that folks:



      



And then I stamped. For the left hand, I used, from thumb to pinky - 1: Nubar Reclaim with Pueen Buffet image plate #59 (abbreviated to Pb#59) in Nubar Forest, 2: Color Club Angel Kiss with Pueen image plate P#33 in Nubar Reclaim, 3: Nubar Wildlife with P#40 in A England St George, 4: Nubar Wildlife with P#49 in Cult Nails In A Trance, 5: Zoya Verushka with P#02 in Sally Hansen Mint Sorbet. The images are with flash (really shows the linear holo in Angel Kiss), natural light (shows the reverse leaf stamp on my index finger), and flash after I applied top coat (shows the sparkle in Verushka on my pinky finger). I found the finish on Verushka was very knobby pre-topcoat. You can see it more in the gallery close-up view.



      







And for the right hand I used - 1: Nubar Forest with Pb#51 in Nubar Wildlife, 2: A England St George with Pb#55 in Color Club Angel Kiss, 3: Cult Nails In A Trance with Pb#59 in Nubar Wildlife, 4: Zoya Vespa with Pb#66 in Zoya Verushka, 5: Sally Hansen Mint Sorbet with P#27 in Nubar Reclaim. The two photos show slightly different detail.



      



It was a bit of a crazy mani to wear, but I wanted to try a whole combination of different stamping combinations. Now I know Zoya Vespa doesn't really work for stamping, though it does work as a base. The subtle stamping combinations were really appealing, like Wildlife &amp; In A Trance and Reclaim &amp; Forest and Forest &amp; Wildlife. Angel Kiss &amp; Reclaim is neat under natural light.
That is stunning, you are so talented and always come up with great combos.


----------



## JC327

My past holiday manis:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Christmas




Zoya Chita New year:



Color club I can't remember the name right now Valentines day



OPI chic from ears to tail, magazine cover mouse and Minnie style St. Patricks day



Julep lucky and Sienna


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Inspired by @Christa W's previous mani, this is my first attempt at a gradient! I used Zoya Dillon, Rebel, and Hudson. (Edited for typo)


----------



## madeupMegan

Essie Lilacism and Color Club Apollo Star - I was really impressed with both polish, I found Lilacism one of Essie's better formulas I've tried so far and Apollo Star is textured and unique.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing Nicole by OPI "On What Grounds?" from the Roughles collection that I got in my ipsy bag.

It really is the weirdest texture. It feels like spackle or plaster or something. It's REALLY rough, not like the JulieG I wore recently. I don't know if I hate it or anything. I'm trying it out today and if it bothers me I'll put top coat over it. 




I am so jealous of this.  I am still on the Ipsy waiting list but I have been stalking CVS for these polishes for weeks!


----------



## Hottmomma80

> Beautiful!


 TY your so kind


----------



## Hottmomma80

[@]Monika1[/@] DANG!!!!!! GRL that looks TiGHT NICE JOB!!!!!


----------



## Nic1986

Thanks to everyone who commented on my mani. Wouldn't you know it, I had so much trouble putting it on, but its worn like a trooper. Not a single chip!
Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Looks like we all love this - it's a very pretty mani and the glitter really works with it! Might the DL benefit from some thinner? I hope it was just a one day humidity problem.
I think the DL is just so glitter packed that it'll always require dabbing. Its so pretty though, totally worth it. I haven't done my nails since, so I hope it was a humidity issue too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Lilacism and Color Club Apollo Star - I was really impressed with both polish, I found Lilacism one of Essie's better formulas I've tried so far and Apollo Star is textured and unique.
I love this, its so soft and pretty! And I have Lilacism, so I might have to be a copy cat...


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My past holiday manis: Christmas




Zoya Chita

New year:



Color club I can't remember the name right now

Valentines day



OPI chic from ears to tail, magazine cover mouse and Minnie style

St. Patricks day



Julep lucky and Sienna
 

Jay...these are lovely manicures!

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Lilacism and Color Club Apollo Star - I was really impressed with both polish, I found Lilacism one of Essie's better formulas I've tried so far and Apollo Star is textured and unique.
That combo of colors is perfect...so soft and pretty! Very springy!


----------



## Kitsunesunset

First attempt at Saran Wrapping. 2 coats Sinful Colors in Island Coral, 1 coat Sinful Colors in Energetic red and Sally Hansen Insta Dri.


----------



## Wolftraxxx1973

As a guy that posted two years ago that I was using light pearls and barely there's during the week and holding it up on the weekends, I now keep them painted 24/7 and do so proudly and boldly


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so jealous of this.  I am still on the Ipsy waiting list but I have been stalking CVS for these polishes for weeks! 
I am searching for the Nicole by OPI roughles too.  I was lucky and got the blue color in my Ipsy bag, but I want the yellow color so much!

They look awesome with the OPI sheer tints too:

http://www.polishinsomniac.net/2014/03/a-match-made-in-heaven-nicole-by-opi.html


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am searching for the Nicole by OPI roughles too.  I was lucky and got the blue color in my Ipsy bag, but I want the yellow color so much!

They look awesome with the OPI sheer tints too:

http://www.polishinsomniac.net/2014/03/a-match-made-in-heaven-nicole-by-opi.html
How did you end up liking them on?


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How did you end up liking them on? 
I love the blue color.  I don't have a problem with the texture, I know the uneven feeling bothers some people.  It wears really well and lasted 4 days on my mani.  When I started getting just a few chips I added the blue OPI sheer tint as a top coat, which sort of hid the few chips I had and brightens the color, so I got another couple of days wear.

If you find them somewhere to buy, let me know.  I'll do the same if I find them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

Urban Decay's Woodstock and then Julep's Billie Jean on both ring fingers.

So, it's basically a neon pink and neon red-grape mashup. Both are sorta matte.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think the DL is just so glitter packed that it'll always require dabbing. Its so pretty though, totally worth it. I haven't done my nails since, so I hope it was a humidity issue too!

I love this, its so soft and pretty! And I have Lilacism, so I might have to be a copy cat...





Do it! It is such a pretty mani you won't regret it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Jay...these are lovely manicures!

That combo of colors is perfect...so soft and pretty! Very springy!
Thank you! Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## theexxception

Pixie dust dhara. I love it!



Inside no flash



Inside flash


----------



## Lumaday

My last two manis, this one is OPI Suzi's Hungary Again!









And Julep Rae.  I painted them on Thursday with one coat, then went over it with another last night to fix a few chips.  Then I messed it up today repotting plants, boo.  Rae can be a one-coater which is great!


----------



## acostakk

> I am searching for the Nicole by OPI roughles too. Â I was lucky and got the blue color in my Ipsy bag, but I want the yellow color so much! They look awesome with the OPI sheer tints too: http://www.polishinsomniac.net/2014/03/a-match-made-in-heaven-nicole-by-opi.html


 Eeeeeeeep!! I waaaaant!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wolftraxxx1973* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As a guy that posted two years ago that I was using light pearls and barely there's during the week and holding it up on the weekends, I now keep them painted 24/7 and do so proudly and boldly 


Awesome, be who you are and don't be shy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Love your mani, so fun!


----------



## kryssluvsmkeup

My mani of the week using polish by Ulta and top coat Seche Vite  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska

Both are Pure Ice...I can't remember the name of the base color, but the sparklies are Spit Fire. This is my first time trying to do a sort of gradient job with more sparkle on the tip than toward the cuticle!


----------



## hmgb02

i have an obsession with OPI but I wish they weren't 8.50-10 a bottle!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *hmgb02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i have an obsession with OPI but I wish they weren't 8.50-10 a bottle!!!
The majority of my collection is purchased at either TJ Maxx/ Marshalls where they are usually in sets 2/$7.99 or at the Smart Style Salon or whatever it is called inside Walmart.  I wait until they are having a clearance and get them B1G2 so $3.00 each.  It's hit or miss and I have had to wait for some.  Also right now the Gwen Stefani collection is on clearance for $4.50 at Sally Beauty.  That's not to say I haven't bought them full price but it's a risk I have to take.  Is it something I can afford to wait for or not.  If it's a core shade... I can't help you much there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## hmgb02

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The majority of my collection is purchased at either TJ Maxx/ Marshalls where they are usually in sets 2/$7.99 or at the Smart Style Salon or whatever it is called inside Walmart.  I wait until they are having a clearance and get them B1G2 so $3.00 each.  It's hit or miss and I have had to wait for some.  Also right now the Gwen Stefani collection is on clearance for $4.50 at Sally Beauty.  That's not to say I haven't bought them full price but it's a risk I have to take.  Is it something I can afford to wait for or not.  If it's a core shade... I can't help you much there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I never knew they sold it at TJ Maxx!!! I will deff have to look for this! Thank you !


----------



## Lolo22

Julep Avery and Sally Hansen polka dot French tip nail strips.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Avery and Sally Hansen polka dot French tip nail strips.



Wow!  What a perfect color match!!  Love pink mani's no matter what shade but this one is OMG awesome!!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Avery and Sally Hansen polka dot French tip nail strips.



How fun!  I like how striking the colors look!


----------



## acostakk

> I never knew they sold it at TJ Maxx!!! I will deff have to look for this! Thank you !


 Just a tip, my store has all the nail polish either right next to the cash registers or in the "impulse aisle" you wait in to pay. So if you don't see them in the regular beauty section, don't despair! I hate them next to the register. You can't really stand there and browse through them unless it happens to be a really quiet day.


----------



## KatieS131

Quote: Originally Posted by *hmgb02* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i have an obsession with OPI but I wish they weren't 8.50-10 a bottle!!!
I love OPI too! The names are the best! I agree though that they are expensive. You might want to look at the mini sets they release with each collection. They are usually around the same price as an individual bottle (or maybe a little more) but it gives you a chance to try several colors!


----------



## KatieS131

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 


Spoiler






Inside no flash



Inside flash


 I love Dhara! Such a fun color! The pixiedust shimmer looks really pretty! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *kryssluvsmkeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  






My mani of the week using polish by Ulta and top coat Seche Vite




Your accent nails look great! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last two manis, this one is OPI Suzi's Hungary Again!









And Julep Rae.  I painted them on Thursday with one coat, then went over it with another last night to fix a few chips.  Then I messed it up today repotting plants, boo.  Rae can be a one-coater which is great!








These are the perfect spring/summer colors! Makes me ready for warmer weather!!! That's great that Rae is a one-coater!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Avery and Sally Hansen polka dot French tip nail strips.




Those polka dots look great with Avery!


----------



## Christa W

I am feeling springy today!  Here is Laquerlicious Spring Fling over China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint.  I did it originally over Zoya Dillon but I though the shimmer took away from the overall look.  I am including a picture of it so you can see how varied the glitters are in this polish.  It's amazing of course but I am pretty used to that.  This polish came with a key fob and $5.00 of the purchase goes towards a pit bull rescue.  (set is only $10.00)  It's LE so if you want it go get it now.  Both pics show only 1 coat of the glitter dabbed on. 

Over Re-Freshmint





Over Dillon





Key Fob, extra glitters (butterflies, stars and bows)





Macro shot.


----------



## hmgb02

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am feeling springy today!  Here is Laquerlicious Spring Fling over China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint.  I did it originally over Zoya Dillon but I though the shimmer took away from the overall look.  I am including a picture of it so you can see how varied the glitters are in this polish.  It's amazing of course but I am pretty used to that.  This polish came with a key fob and $5.00 of the purchase goes towards a pit bull rescue.  (set is only $10.00)  It's LE so if you want it go get it now.  Both pics show only 1 coat of the glitter dabbed on. 

Over Re-Freshmint





Over Dillon





Key Fob, extra glitters (butterflies, stars and bows)





Macro shot.




These are so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Nite Owl


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The majority of my collection is purchased at either TJ Maxx/ Marshalls where they are usually in sets 2/$7.99 or at the Smart Style Salon or whatever it is called inside Walmart.  I wait until they are having a clearance and get them B1G2 so $3.00 each.  It's hit or miss and I have had to wait for some.  Also right now the Gwen Stefani collection is on clearance for $4.50 at Sally Beauty.  That's not to say I haven't bought them full price but it's a risk I have to take.  Is it something I can afford to wait for or not.  If it's a core shade... I can't help you much there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I recently got the OPI Euro Centrale set with 4 colors for $14.99 at TJ Maxx, so that was a good price on 4!  They also had some Butter London polishes for $7.99 each, and Sally Hansen for $2.99


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Avery and Sally Hansen polka dot French tip nail strips.



So cute, love that combo!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am feeling springy today!  Here is Laquerlicious Spring Fling over China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint.  I did it originally over Zoya Dillon but I though the shimmer took away from the overall look.  I am including a picture of it so you can see how varied the glitters are in this polish.  It's amazing of course but I am pretty used to that.  This polish came with a key fob and $5.00 of the purchase goes towards a pit bull rescue.  (set is only $10.00)  It's LE so if you want it go get it now.  Both pics show only 1 coat of the glitter dabbed on. 

Over Re-Freshmint





Over Dillon





Key Fob, extra glitters (butterflies, stars and bows)





Macro shot.





Super cute, love that glitter polish.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Nite Owl




That's a great cool muted gold, love it!


----------



## Bee Beautiful

I am wearing gelish and I love it, its lasted through dish washing, doing hair, and cleaning with chemicals. My nails have color that last!!!


----------



## Jessismith

Revlon Parfumerie Autumn Spice OMG I absolutely love this color. Such depth, richness and glow. Plus, smells yummy! This will be a go - to next fall for sure.


----------



## acostakk

[@]Jessismith[/@], we're on the same wavelength. ELF Glamour Girl:


----------



## Jessismith

> [@]Jessismith[/@], we're on the same wavelength. ELF Glamour Girl:


 Oh yeah!! Lovely!


----------



## chaostheory

My favorite nail polish in the world, it's a couple years old. OPI "Call Me Gwen-ever" from the Spiderman collection.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My favorite nail polish in the world, it's a couple years old. OPI "Call Me Gwen-ever" from the Spiderman collection.




I love the combination with the background!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Jessismith, we're on the same wavelength. ELF Glamour Girl:




Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon Parfumerie Autumn Spice

OMG I absolutely love this color. Such depth, richness and glow. Plus, smells yummy! This will be a go - to next fall for sure.







Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Nite Owl





Are you girls setting the spring trend here? I have to try out all my muted gold/light brown/brown tones too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bee Beautiful* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am wearing gelish and I love it, its lasted through dish washing, doing hair, and cleaning with chemicals. My nails have color that last!!!
I'm -still- wearing Need A Tan under all of my other manis and I think this is the third week. I love how it keeps my nails intact as they grow - would you believe I'm thinking they're getting too long? !!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am feeling springy today!  Here is Laquerlicious Spring Fling over China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint.  I did it originally over Zoya Dillon but I though the shimmer took away from the overall look.  I am including a picture of it so you can see how varied the glitters are in this polish.  It's amazing of course but I am pretty used to that.  This polish came with a key fob and $5.00 of the purchase goes towards a pit bull rescue.  (set is only $10.00)  It's LE so if you want it go get it now.  Both pics show only 1 coat of the glitter dabbed on. 

Over Re-Freshmint





Over Dillon





Key Fob, extra glitters (butterflies, stars and bows)





Macro shot.




Aww... the key fob is so cute! Yup, it's bad owners, not bad dogs or dog 'breeds'. Spring Fling does look really different on the two polish bases; and Re-Fresh Mint looks really light there in contrast!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love Dhara! Such a fun color! The pixiedust shimmer looks really pretty! 

Your accent nails look great! 

These are the perfect spring/summer colors! Makes me ready for warmer weather!!! That's great that Rae is a one-coater!

Those polka dots look great with Avery! 
Smart commenting technique!! I like it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Avery and Sally Hansen polka dot French tip nail strips.



So cute! I've been worried about trying French tips on my now-rounded nail tips but you're showing me it can be done beautifully! (I just used to do it more with my formerly more square and short tips and now with the longer rounded -or at least not square'ish- tips have been out of my element.)


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Both are Pure Ice...I can't remember the name of the base color, but the sparklies are Spit Fire. This is my first time trying to do a sort of gradient job with more sparkle on the tip than toward the cuticle!
Fun! Welcome!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *kryssluvsmkeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







My mani of the week using polish by Ulta and top coat Seche Vite





Great zig-zig accent!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last two manis, this one is OPI Suzi's Hungary Again!









And Julep Rae.  I painted them on Thursday with one coat, then went over it with another last night to fix a few chips.  Then I messed it up today repotting plants, boo.  Rae can be a one-coater which is great!









Wow those are super bright! I think I like the OPI more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ooh repotting plants is something I really need to do!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pixie dust dhara. I love it!



Inside no flash



Inside flash
I have Destiny and Beatrix but not this one. It's super intense! I think I'd love having that whole collection...


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  The majority of my collection is purchased at either TJ Maxx/ Marshalls where they are usually in sets 2/$7.99 or at the Smart Style Salon or whatever it is called inside Walmart.Â  I wait until they are having a clearance and get them B1G2 so $3.00 each.Â  It's hit or miss and I have had to wait for some.Â  Also right now the Gwen Stefani collection is on clearance for $4.50 at Sally Beauty.Â  That's not to say I haven't bought them full price but it's a risk I have to take.Â  Is it something I can afford to wait for or not.Â  If it's a core shade... I can't help you much there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> I recently got the OPI Euro Centrale set with 4 colors for $14.99 at TJ Maxx, so that was a good price on 4! Â They also had some Butter London polishes for $7.99 each, and Sally Hansen for $2.99
Click to expand...

 I regularly find great prices (and selection, usually) on OPI, Orly, Essie, Nicole by OPI, Color Club, Ciate, Sephora by OPI, L'Oreal, Revlon, sometimes Sparitual, and other polishes at TJ Maxx, Marshall's, and Ross. They are by the registers at my Marshall's and TJ Maxx, but I just have at it and make sure people know they can go ahead of me in line. Ross is easiest because they are on shelves that are easy to use for sorting while Googling swatches. I no longer have embarrassment about it. Today I'm wearing Ladie Eve by Liquid Lacquer. It's a lovely cool-toned grey crelly with different sizes of fuchsia circle glitter, baby pink circle glitter, and fuchsia micro glitter. I love it! I got it on crazy sale as usual, a while back. Last I read her online shop was closed, but you can check or look up blog sales maybe. Three coats, but you could get away with two. Thick top coat to even everything out.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is stunning, you are so talented and always come up with great combos.
Thank-you! Your positive comments are always so wonderful to hear!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hottmomma80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Monika1 DANG!!!!!! GRL that looks TiGHT NICE JOB!!!!!
Thanks! Awesome enthusiasm!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So happy you enjoyed seeing them!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah I was watching a video on an Ombre nail technique by Kathleen Lights when she showed dipping hee unplolished thumbs into polish remover. Frankly, the q-tip trick never worked for me so I tried that and it worked great. It's always discouraged me from keeping my nails polished. Then I saw another technique video and this girl uses a little brush. I was like hey I have an extra unused brush I could use for that. I'm prepared for next time. Woot!
Yup, I learned about the little brush from a video too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a great way to make it look like I'm super coordinated - except for the odd highly-staining red...


----------



## Jessismith

> Are you girls setting the spring trend here? I have to try out all my muted gold/light brown/brown tones too!


 LOL - more like bucking the spring trends, for me. Just not ready for easter egg colors yet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow!  What a perfect color match!!  Love pink mani's no matter what shade but this one is OMG awesome!! 
Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  How fun!  I like how striking the colors look!
Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Those polka dots look great with Avery! 
Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So cute, love that combo!
Thanks ladies!!! Loving all the pink manis on here  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Must be something about spring!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So cute! I've been worried about trying French tips on my now-rounded nail tips but you're showing me it can be done beautifully! (I just used to do it more with my formerly more square and short tips and now with the longer rounded -or at least not square'ish- tips have been out of my element.)
Oh, yes you must try some fun tips!  I know you would do them beautifully!  I find there's a better fudge factor with rounded tips (hand painting or with these nail strips) so they look pretty decent even if they aren't quite straight.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow those are super bright! I think I like the OPI more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Ooh repotting plants is something I really need to do!
I love the OPI too, it's a really fun coral pink.  

I have almost 40 house plants (I have a sun room in my apartment facing the west, so it gets great light in the afternoon) and taking care of them can take a few hours at a time.  I love it though, I never realized I had a green thumb until about a year ago and now I can't stop, ha.  But digging in the dirt def ruined my Seche top coat so I know for next time to wait till a day when I'm taking my mani off anyway.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


LOL - more like bucking the spring trends, for me. Just not ready for easter egg colors yet




Not going for the Pantone Orchid then?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## theexxception

So excited I just went to big lots and I got 5 china glaze crackles in the metallics. They were $1.80 each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> score


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I regularly find great prices (and selection, usually) on OPI, Orly, Essie, Nicole by OPI, Color Club, Ciate, Sephora by OPI, L'Oreal, Revlon, sometimes Sparitual, and other polishes at TJ Maxx, Marshall's, and Ross. They are by the registers at my Marshall's and TJ Maxx, but I just have at it and make sure people know they can go ahead of me in line. Ross is easiest because they are on shelves that are easy to use for sorting while Googling swatches. I no longer have embarrassment about it.

Today I'm wearing Ladie Eve by Liquid Lacquer. It's a lovely cool-toned grey crelly with different sizes of fuchsia circle glitter, baby pink circle glitter, and fuchsia micro glitter. I love it! I got it on crazy sale as usual, a while back. Last I read her online shop was closed, but you can check or look up blog sales maybe.
Three coats, but you could get away with two. Thick top coat to even everything out.



I like the bright pink colours!


----------



## acostakk

Essence Oh My Glitter with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. Of course my kiddo wanted a snack before they were quite dry, I'll probably fix the damage after she goes to bed.


----------



## Kitsunesunset

Omg! So gorgeous. Sinful Colors Rise &amp; Shine with SH Insta Dri topcoat.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Revlon Parfumerie Autumn Spice OMG I absolutely love this color. Such depth, richness and glow. Plus, smells yummy! This will be a go - to next fall for sure.


 I just went and bought this polish today after looking at this thread on the way to work. CVS has buy 1 get 1 for 1/2 off on the Revlon Parfumerie polishes.


----------



## Nic1986

The Professor by The Lady Varnishes. I couldn't capture the awesomeness of this polish with my crappy camera, so I snagged a pic off the net. Its got lots of navy and copper glitter and I feel like I dipped my nails in chocolate! And its lilac blossom scented and the bottle came with the cute copper charm in the picture!





(not my picture, but it shows it in all of its glittery glory!)


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essence Oh My Glitter with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. Of course my kiddo wanted a snack before they were quite dry, I'll probably fix the damage after she goes to bed.




That is such a pretty lilac! It reminds me of all the pretty lighter colours I should start wearing! ...and at this size on my monitor I can barely see any problem with the mani.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! So gorgeous.
Sinful Colors Rise &amp; Shine with SH Insta Dri topcoat.





I love all blues, and Sinful Colors looks great, but it's just so expensive around here for some reason!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love all blues, and Sinful Colors looks great, but it's just so expensive around here for some reason!
I was at Walgreens today and Sinful Colors was only $1.99.  I have never tried that brand so I didn't buy any...I was worried there was a reason it was so cheap, like bad quality.  I will have to read some reviews and maybe try a bottle or two.  They had some really gorgeous colors.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Sinful colors is great quality, I have over 100 of them.


----------



## Kitsunesunset

Sinful Colors is great, I have probably 5 right now (my collection altogether is tiny.) Shopko was having a 2/$3 deal so I got 4 of them.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essence Oh My Glitter with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. Of course my kiddo wanted a snack before they were quite dry, I'll probably fix the damage after she goes to bed.



Pretty!  I like the accent nail.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! So gorgeous.
Sinful Colors Rise &amp; Shine with SH Insta Dri topcoat.




I like the teal-blue!  And your ring is lovely!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Professor by The Lady Varnishes. I couldn't capture the awesomeness of this polish with my crappy camera, so I snagged a pic off the net. Its got lots of navy and copper glitter and I feel like I dipped my nails in chocolate! And its lilac blossom scented and the bottle came with the cute copper charm in the picture!





(not my picture, but it shows it in all of its glittery glory!)
LOVE it!  I really like brown/chocolate/copper colors!  *sigh*  Yet another polish for my wish list...    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PeridotCricket

> The Professor by The Lady Varnishes. I couldn't capture the awesomeness of this polish with my crappy camera, so I snagged a pic off the net. Its got lots of navy and copper glitter and I feel like I dipped my nails in chocolate! And its lilac blossom scented and the bottle came with the cute copper charm in the picture!
> 
> (not my picture, but it shows it in all of its glittery glory!)


 [@]Nic1986[/@] Could you credit the blog or person you got the photo from, please?


----------



## madeupMegan

Julep Marion and Wet N' Wild The Gold and the Beautiful


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Marion and Wet N' Wild The Gold and the Beautiful
Nice.  I really like those colors together!


----------



## Mandy Abbott

http://manails.co.uk/blue-white-nails-feather-effects-accent/  I'm wearing Nails Inc Baker Street and Nails Inc feathers Cornwall.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Speedee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new here so don't be very mean 






This is one of my older manicures. 

And this is my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/SpeedeeNailTutorials

Check it out!




Welcome!  You won't find any meanies here!!!!  I love this.  So simple yet so unique.  Great job.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Speedee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new here so don't be very mean 





This is one of my older manicures. 

And this is my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/SpeedeeNailTutorials

Check it out!




We aren't mean!  I think if people don't like something they follow the old rule - if you don't have anything nice to say, don't say anything at all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I love your mani - great base shade and the dots are super fun.  It's classy but with a twist!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essence Oh My Glitter with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. Of course my kiddo wanted a snack before they were quite dry, I'll probably fix the damage after she goes to bed.



That's a great cool-toned purple, and the glitter is fun!

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Marion and Wet N' Wild The Gold and the Beautiful
Those colors compliment each other so nicely.  I could see myself wearing something like this over the summer!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Abbott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



http://manails.co.uk/blue-white-nails-feather-effects-accent/  I'm wearing Nails Inc Baker Street and Nails Inc feathers Cornwall.
Wow that blue is amazing!  It looks a lot like Monaco from last month's Julep box.  Super fun accents too with the white, it looks really clean and visually interesting.


----------



## Speedee

*Christa W, redwildcat1412, prettylights *thank you very much!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I can't wait to see your new manicures!


----------



## BeMyBait

This is Hard Candy Crush on Lava. I wasn't going to post this because they're a little chipped but this manicure is 2 weeks old! I just bought Sally Hansen's Triple Shine Top Coat and it works great. I also used Essie's Base Coat. I'll have to post again when I have a fresh paint job lol


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is Hard Candy Crush on Lava. I wasn't going to post this because they're a little chipped but this manicure is 2 weeks old!
I just bought Sally Hansen's Triple Shine Top Coat and it works great. I also used Essie's Base Coat.

I'll have to post again when I have a fresh paint job lol
I love the Hard Candy polishes!  This is one of my favorites.


----------



## Lumaday

So I've now used all of my Euro Centrale collection from OPI (the 3 polishes, not the glitter) I didn't take a picture of Vant to Bite My Neck? but I loved it, it's a deep purple but still looks like spring somehow!  This one is Can't Find My Czechbook and I love it too!  The first application I wasn't sold on - streaky and hard to apply.  But the second evened it out nicely and the Seche Vite top coat sealed the deal.  I love this dusty blue, I think it's very chic but still professional


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've now used all of my Euro Centrale collection from OPI (the 3 polishes, not the glitter) I didn't take a picture of Vant to Bite My Neck? but I loved it, it's a deep purple but still looks like spring somehow!  This one is Can't Find My Czechbook and I love it too!  The first application I wasn't sold on - streaky and hard to apply.  But the second evened it out nicely and the Seche Vite top coat sealed the deal.  I love this dusty blue, I think it's very chic but still professional




I almost bought that same set last Saturday but I was with my boyfriend and his mom and I am supposed to be on a no buy.  This looks great.  I love blue so much but I don't wear it nearly enough.


----------



## Mandy Abbott

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's a great cool-toned purple, and the glitter is fun!

Those colors compliment each other so nicely.  I could see myself wearing something like this over the summer!

Wow that blue is amazing!  It looks a lot like Monaco from last month's Julep box.  Super fun accents too with the white, it looks really clean and visually interesting.
Probably my favorite one in the collection. Looks great with a bit of subtle nail art in white on top !


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've now used all of my Euro Centrale collection from OPI (the 3 polishes, not the glitter) I didn't take a picture of Vant to Bite My Neck? but I loved it, it's a deep purple but still looks like spring somehow!  This one is Can't Find My Czechbook and I love it too!  The first application I wasn't sold on - streaky and hard to apply.  But the second evened it out nicely and the Seche Vite top coat sealed the deal.  I love this dusty blue, I think it's very chic but still professional












I love this.  I'm on a blue-kick lately...  the only down side being my cuticles look "smurf-like" when I try to take it off.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this.  I'm on a blue-kick lately...  the only down side being my cuticles look "smurf-like" when I try to take it off.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Next time try to put some cuticle oil on just before you remove.  I actually have used Burt Bees lip balm on my hands/fingers/cuticles first before removing blues or reds and it works well.  The polish can't stain the skin.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Next time try to put some cuticle oil on just before you remove.  I actually have used Burt Bees lip balm on my hands/fingers/cuticles first before removing blues or reds and it works well.  The polish can't stain the skin.
Nice tip!  I think using a base coat helps too somewhat.  I took off Vant to Bite My Neck? last night before I put on this blue and surprisingly, for it being a super dark purple, I had no staining of either my cuticles or nails.  I wonder if it's because I am using the Seche Vite base coat.  This is a new base coat for me and it really did seem to help prevent staining.  The polish came off really clean.  Also, with blues, I will sometimes remove the polish with regular remover and then go over all my nails with a cotton ball dipped in acetone and that helps get the last little stains off.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Welcome!  You won't find any meanies here!!!!  I love this.  So simple yet so unique.  Great job.
@Speedee welcome! This is lovely and l was going to say just what Christa said! Simple elegant and interesting manis are just so appealing!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've now used all of my Euro Centrale collection from OPI (the 3 polishes, not the glitter) I didn't take a picture of Vant to Bite My Neck? but I loved it, it's a deep purple but still looks like spring somehow!  This one is Can't Find My Czechbook and I love it too!  The first application I wasn't sold on - streaky and hard to apply.  But the second evened it out nicely and the Seche Vite top coat sealed the deal.  I love this dusty blue, I think it's very chic but still professional




Ooh, that blue is fantastic!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Abbott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



http://manails.co.uk/blue-white-nails-feather-effects-accent/  I'm wearing Nails Inc Baker Street and Nails Inc feathers Cornwall.
I really love the look of this and the actual execution concept is so simple and neat! Wonderful! Blue is always wonderful...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've now used all of my Euro Centrale collection from OPI (the 3 polishes, not the glitter) I didn't take a picture of Vant to Bite My Neck? but I loved it, it's a deep purple but still looks like spring somehow!  This one is Can't Find My Czechbook and I love it too!  The first application I wasn't sold on - streaky and hard to apply.  But the second evened it out nicely and the Seche Vite top coat sealed the deal.  I love this dusty blue, I think it's very chic but still professional




I just looked this up to see if I needed to take the trip to Marshalls right now and get this set but I realized that I already have a color like this.  Apparently a dupe for this color is Zoya Rocky and a dupe for them both is Sinful Shine At Sea which I picked up last trip to Walgreens on Friday!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Marion and Wet N' Wild The Gold and the Beautiful


Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is Hard Candy Crush on Lava. I wasn't going to post this because they're a little chipped but this manicure is 2 weeks old!
I just bought Sally Hansen's Triple Shine Top Coat and it works great. I also used Essie's Base Coat.

I'll have to post again when I have a fresh paint job lol
I see you ladies are continuing our new warm-tone spring trend we have going in this group!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Although 'Lava' also has a cool coppery effect. These are both really nice to see!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just looked this up to see if I needed to take the trip to Marshalls right now and get this set but I realized that I already have a color like this.  Apparently a dupe for this color is Zoya Rocky and a dupe for them both is Sinful Shine At Sea which I picked up last trip to Walgreens on Friday!!! 
Yes, I'm so glad I have Rocky.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> I just went and bought this polish today after looking at this thread on the way to work. CVS has buy 1 get 1 for 1/2 off on the Revlon Parfumerie polishes.


 Oh cool! Would love to try a couple more from the line.


----------



## lochnessie

Whoa! So a few months ago, I got a couple of Del Sol polishes, which are supposed to change when exposed to sunlight (UV reactive). I slapped a single coat of "Starry Night" over top of Zoya Rebel, which was a few days old.

These are my nails inside, where Starry Night (on my index and ring fingers) just looks like a gold &amp; iridescent glitter:





And these are my nails outside, after about a minute of sun exposure:





I love it! I'm amazed that it got that dark so quickly, especially with only one coat. I definitely need to try out my other polishes now that it's getting warmer!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooh, that blue is fantastic!
Thanks Monika!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just looked this up to see if I needed to take the trip to Marshalls right now and get this set but I realized that I already have a color like this.  Apparently a dupe for this color is Zoya Rocky and a dupe for them both is Sinful Shine At Sea which I picked up last trip to Walgreens on Friday!!! 
That's great you have dupes for this shade, I don't have anything else like it but I definitely am enjoying this.  I might even leave it on longer than my regular two days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks Monika!

That's great you have dupes for this shade, I don't have anything else like it but I definitely am enjoying this.  I might even leave it on longer than my regular two days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
If I didn't have to do my nails for a funeral I would use this color too.  I just thought it was too funny I loved it on you so much I started searching swatches and was ready to jump in the car after work to get it!!  I'd rather have the OPI honestly because I prefer the brush over any other.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is Hard Candy Crush on Lava. I wasn't going to post this because they're a little chipped but this manicure is 2 weeks old!
I just bought Sally Hansen's Triple Shine Top Coat and it works great. I also used Essie's Base Coat.

I'll have to post again when I have a fresh paint job lol
2 weeks?? Wow!  I usually get bored with my manicure after a few days and try a new polish since I've bought a lot the last few months.  My boyfriend teases me that I "paint my nails every night", but whatever, I like to do it while we're watching tv or a movie.

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa! So a few months ago, I got a couple of Del Sol polishes, which are supposed to change when exposed to sunlight (UV reactive). I slapped a single coat of "Starry Night" over top of Zoya Rebel, which was a few days old.

These are my nails inside, where Starry Night (on my index and ring fingers) just looks like a gold &amp; iridescent glitter:





And these are my nails outside, after about a minute of sun exposure:





I love it! I'm amazed that it got that dark so quickly, especially with only one coat. I definitely need to try out my other polishes now that it's getting warmer!
Wow, what a change, that's awesome


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If I didn't have to do my nails for a funeral I would use this color too.  I just thought it was too funny I loved it on you so much I started searching swatches and was ready to jump in the car after work to get it!!  I'd rather have the OPI honestly because I prefer the brush over any other. 
Sorry to hear about the funeral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

That is really funny how we inspire each other, I love that about this site.  I just picked up Essie Play Date after seeing that great manicure here a few weeks ago.  I've also got my eye on OPI Japanese Rose Garden after seeing it here, I even went into Ulta twice to look at it.  Someone on eBay is selling a wide array of new OPI polishes for $6 a bottle with free shipping, I'm so tempted to pick up a few from her.  I'm thinking JRG, Kiss Me On My Tulips, In The Cable Car Pool Lane, Lucky Lucky Lavendar, and I Saw You Saw We Saw Warsaw.  I also really want a basic french mani/nude shade but OPI has so many I'm not sure which one.  Any suggestions??  Bubble Bath looks nice, or Hopelessly In Love.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry to hear about the funeral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

That is really funny how we inspire each other, I love that about this site.  I just picked up Essie Play Date after seeing that great manicure here a few weeks ago.  I've also got my eye on OPI Japanese Rose Garden after seeing it here, I even went into Ulta twice to look at it.  Someone on eBay is selling a wide array of new OPI polishes for $6 a bottle with free shipping, I'm so tempted to pick up a few from her.  I'm thinking JRG, Kiss Me On My Tulips, In The Cable Car Pool Lane, Lucky Lucky Lavendar, and I Saw You Saw We Saw Warsaw.  I also really want a basic french mani/nude shade but OPI has so many I'm not sure which one.  Any suggestions??  Bubble Bath looks nice, or Hopelessly In Love.
I have all the light shades from the Wizard of Oz collection I just got on clearance at my Smart Salon place inside Walmart.  I love Don't Burst My Bubble.  One of my fav vloggers on YouTube said she preferred the formula of that to Bubble Bath.

Oh and thank you for your kind words.  I am so tired of loosing my friends.


----------



## Mandy Abbott

Glad you like it. Like you say very simple to do but also very effective. This is still probably one of my favorite blues ever. Just glad they still make it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Wow, what a change, that's awesome
@lochnessie

, so agreed! That blue combo is lovely.


----------



## brandarae

Currently wearing Gothic Gala Lacquers Lilac Dreams. It's a thermal. It's a dark purple when cold (index &amp; middle finger - ran under cold water just to see it change!




). Second pic is mid-change.


----------



## KatieS131

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Abbott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



http://manails.co.uk/blue-white-nails-feather-effects-accent/  I'm wearing Nails Inc Baker Street and Nails Inc feathers Cornwall.
Baker Street is one of my favorite polishes! It's such a bright blue! That design looks great and I really like the feather effects!


----------



## KatieS131

Quote: Originally Posted by *Speedee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello everyone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm new here so don't be very mean 





This is one of my older manicures. 

And this is my youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/SpeedeeNailTutorials

Check it out!




That looks great! I love the dots! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I've now used all of my Euro Centrale collection from OPI (the 3 polishes, not the glitter) I didn't take a picture of Vant to Bite My Neck? but I loved it, it's a deep purple but still looks like spring somehow!  This one is Can't Find My Czechbook and I love it too!  The first application I wasn't sold on - streaky and hard to apply.  But the second evened it out nicely and the Seche Vite top coat sealed the deal.  I love this dusty blue, I think it's very chic but still professional












This blue is so fun! The name is also awesome...I just can't get over OPI and their puns. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa! So a few months ago, I got a couple of Del Sol polishes, which are supposed to change when exposed to sunlight (UV reactive). I slapped a single coat of "Starry Night" over top of Zoya Rebel, which was a few days old.

These are my nails inside, where Starry Night (on my index and ring fingers) just looks like a gold &amp; iridescent glitter:





And these are my nails outside, after about a minute of sun exposure:





I love it! I'm amazed that it got that dark so quickly, especially with only one coat. I definitely need to try out my other polishes now that it's getting warmer!
I really like this! I don't have any color changing polishes but I keep seeing them here and I think I may have to change that soon! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Currently wearing Gothic Gala Lacquers Lilac Dreams. It's a thermal. It's a dark purple when cold (index &amp; middle finger - ran under cold water just to see it change!



). Second pic is mid-change.








That looks really pretty! Both colors (warm and cool) are beautiful!


----------



## KatieS131

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am feeling springy today!  Here is Laquerlicious Spring Fling over China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint.  I did it originally over Zoya Dillon but I though the shimmer took away from the overall look.  I am including a picture of it so you can see how varied the glitters are in this polish.  It's amazing of course but I am pretty used to that.  This polish came with a key fob and $5.00 of the purchase goes towards a pit bull rescue.  (set is only $10.00)  It's LE so if you want it go get it now.  Both pics show only 1 coat of the glitter dabbed on. 

Over Re-Freshmint





Over Dillon





Key Fob, extra glitters (butterflies, stars and bows)





Macro shot.




This is such a fun glitter! I think it looks great over both bases! Your glitter manis always look so fun! 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Nite Owl




Looks great! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon Parfumerie Autumn Spice

OMG I absolutely love this color. Such depth, richness and glow. Plus, smells yummy! This will be a go - to next fall for sure.





This looks awesome! How are the parfumerie polishes? Do they really smell? Does it last long? 

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Jessismith, we're on the same wavelength. ELF Glamour Girl:



This looks really pretty! 

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My favorite nail polish in the world, it's a couple years old. OPI "Call Me Gwen-ever" from the Spiderman collection.




This looks great! It looks like the perfect blend of red and orange!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Currently wearing Gothic Gala Lacquers Lilac Dreams. It's a thermal. It's a dark purple when cold (index &amp; middle finger - ran under cold water just to see it change!




). Second pic is mid-change.








That is really pretty!


----------



## Mandy Abbott

I love the Feather Effects but it is such a B to get off !!! That's why I've only used it for accent nail.


----------



## Monika1

Sigh. I'm posting this because the style, though not the execution, might appeal to some. I think I've decided that my general preference is for more simplicity and for patterns with smaller detail and more repetition. This was OK when I started it with the base of A England Sleeping Palace (though it felt dark for the beginning of spring timing) and sadly I didn't take a picture then. To 'lighten' it up, I decided to stamp it, but really hate this floral on me, and it was messy to boot. So I decided to tone down the contrast by covering the Konad White and the whole mani with Zoya Paloma. Those of you who know Paloma know it takes three coats or a lot of diligence to get a uniform, non streaky finish. This was one coat and it doesn't work for me like that. But since I decided to call it and get ready for removal at that point, I wasn't going to bother fixing it. I played with Cult Nails Doppelganger and Mayhem before removing it, and here it is, just for posterity. It's not always a great mani day!



      



On the other hand, I might have tolerated this if I did add two more coats of Paloma (= less contrast and a much more subtle floral) and paint all the nails with (maybe two coats of) Mayhem (further obscuring the floral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) - the more effective of the two toppers for this context.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh. I'm posting this because the style, though not the execution, might appeal to some. I think I've decided that my general preference is for more simplicity and for patterns with smaller detail and more repetition. This was OK when I started it with the base of A England Sleeping Palace (though it felt dark for the beginning of spring timing) and sadly I didn't take a picture then. To 'lighten' it up, I decided to stamp it, but really hate this floral on me, and it was messy to boot. So I decided to tone down the contrast by covering the Konad White and the whole mani with Zoya Paloma. Those of you who know Paloma know it takes three coats or a lot of diligence to get a uniform, non streaky finish. This was one coat and it doesn't work for me like that. But since I decided to call it and get ready for removal at that point, I wasn't going to bother fixing it. I played with Cult Nails Doppelganger and Mayhem before removing it, and here it is, just for posterity. It's not always a great mani day!



      



On the other hand, I might have tolerated this if I did add two more coats of Paloma (= less contrast and a much more subtle floral) and paint all the nails with (maybe two coats of) Mayhem (further obscuring the floral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) - the more effective of the two toppers for this context.

I like it a lot, minus the effects top coats.


----------



## Mandy Abbott

I love the fact that we are able to admit and show our fails !! We can't always get it right. It's the experimenting that makes perfection.


----------



## Jessismith

> Quote: Looks great!Â  This looks awesome! How are the parfumerie polishes? Do they really smell? Does it last long?


 This is holding up beautifully with two coats and SV. It has held its smell, esp first couple days, still hints. I really love it.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice.  I really like those colors together!
Thanks!


----------



## PeridotCricket

> Whoa! So a few months ago, I got a couple of Del Sol polishes, which are supposed to change when exposed to sunlight (UV reactive). I slapped a singleÂ coat of "Starry Night" over top of Zoya Rebel, which was a few days old. These are my nails inside, where Starry Night (on my index and ring fingers) just looks like a gold &amp; iridescent glitter:
> 
> And these are my nails outside, after about a minute of sun exposure:
> 
> I love it! I'm amazed that it got that dark so quickly, especially with only one coat. I definitely need to try out my other polishes now that it's getting warmer!


 Wow. That change is dramatic. And now I am off to stalk the Del Sol website. After I see if I can find more pics of their polishes on Instagram.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *PeridotCricket* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Wow. That change is dramatic. And now I am off to stalk the Del Sol website. After I see if I can find more pics of their polishes on Instagram.
OMG I am too!  I just found the web site.  I am on a no buy right now but I need Fire &amp; Ice in my life.  I have one UV changing polish (from Dance Legend) and I love it!!  These are fantastic.


----------



## Kitsunesunset

Uhm.... holy enablers. I was just looking at the DelSol website too and was thinking I need that to one color after another. It turns out I think I need most of those colors. Too bad I'm on a no-buy. Ok maybe it's a good thing.


----------



## BeMyBait

I really have been wanting to go back and get another shade from this line, but I'm on a no-buy for like another 3 weeks. UGH!

Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love the Hard Candy polishes! This is one of my favorites.


I know! I was really impressed with how long it has lasted, although its on its last leg right now. Having a 1 yr old really makes it hard to do your nails often, it seems like right when I think I've found time to do them he decides he wants to be picked up or needs something lol. This thread is giving me inspiration to be better about doing them more often though! Especially now that I have a top coat that will actually last more than a couple days. Quote:Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

2 weeks?? Wow! Â I usually get bored with my manicure after a few days and try a new polish since I've bought a lot the last few months. My boyfriend teases me that I "paint my nails every night", but whatever, I like to do it while we're watching tv or a movie.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really have been wanting to go back and get another shade from this line, but I'm on a no-buy for like another 3 weeks. UGH!
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the Hard Candy polishes! This is one of my favorites.
I bought Crush on Tin last night at Walmart for $1.50 in the clearance bin.  (I couldn't resist even though I am supposed to be on a no buy).  They had a few from the discontinued candy ones too.  I am still on a mission to find up Cocoa S'mores. It's a real nightmare digging through the plastic bin my Walmart has set up for it because there is always someone who uncaps a lipstick and it gets over everything.  I literally got caught "red handed" lol.  I also grabbed Sparkle City this trip.  The tags show the reg price or sale price and then it's 50% off when you get to the register.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I really have been wanting to go back and get another shade from this line, but I'm on a no-buy for like another 3 weeks. UGH!
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love the Hard Candy polishes! This is one of my favorites.

I know! I was really impressed with how long it has lasted, although its on its last leg right now. Having a 1 yr old really makes it hard to do your nails often, it seems like right when I think I've found time to do them he decides he wants to be picked up or needs something lol.

This thread is giving me inspiration to be better about doing them more often though! Especially now that I have a top coat that will actually last more than a couple days.
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  2 weeks?? Wow!  I usually get bored with my manicure after a few days and try a new polish since I've bought a lot the last few months. My boyfriend teases me that I "paint my nails every night", but whatever, I like to do it while we're watching tv or a movie.

Kids are definitely a hand full!  Getting a good quick dry top coat like Seche might help.  I can do two thin coats of polish with 5-10 minute dry time between, slap on the top coat, and be done with a mani in 20 minutes if I need to with that stuff.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh. I'm posting this because the style, though not the execution, might appeal to some. I think I've decided that my general preference is for more simplicity and for patterns with smaller detail and more repetition. This was OK when I started it with the base of A England Sleeping Palace (though it felt dark for the beginning of spring timing) and sadly I didn't take a picture then. To 'lighten' it up, I decided to stamp it, but really hate this floral on me, and it was messy to boot. So I decided to tone down the contrast by covering the Konad White and the whole mani with Zoya Paloma. Those of you who know Paloma know it takes three coats or a lot of diligence to get a uniform, non streaky finish. This was one coat and it doesn't work for me like that. But since I decided to call it and get ready for removal at that point, I wasn't going to bother fixing it. I played with Cult Nails Doppelganger and Mayhem before removing it, and here it is, just for posterity. It's not always a great mani day!



      



On the other hand, I might have tolerated this if I did add two more coats of Paloma (= less contrast and a much more subtle floral) and paint all the nails with (maybe two coats of) Mayhem (further obscuring the floral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) - the more effective of the two toppers for this context.
I really like the floral look!  That purple base is really pretty.


----------



## Speedee

*Monika1, KatieS131* thank you girls 





*BeMyBait *after two weeks it looks prety nice
*prettylights *I love that shade of blue 
*lochnessie *omg! looks so cool!
*brandarae *I like the shade of polish!
*Monika1 *In my opinion this mani is perfect even that I don't like pink colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...I see that you don't have that habit to coment like I do



tell me if that bother you (I have that habit from another forum)


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have all the light shades from the Wizard of Oz collection I just got on clearance at my Smart Salon place inside Walmart.  I love Don't Burst My Bubble.  One of my fav vloggers on YouTube said she preferred the formula of that to Bubble Bath.

Oh and thank you for your kind words.  I am so tired of loosing my friends. 
I am so so sorry to hear about your friend, sending you hugs Christa.

I rarely go to Wal Mart - Target is closer - but I'm going to have to stop in there today and check out the Smart Salon.  I love the look of all those sheers from that collection, and I already have the silver glitter shade which is lovely.  Hopefully my Wal Mart has the same clearance!


----------



## BeautyJunction

I'm taking part in a challenge where this week's theme was yellow and peach - two shades I would never, ever wear, especially yellow. I did a gazillion different designs, hating one more than the previous one, and then removing them all, until my nails looked terrible. Finally, I stuck to good old shatter polish - it subdued the yellow almost immediately.

Here's the breakdown. The yellow is Bourjois So Laque in Jaune Trendy, which I bought purely for nail art. The peachy polish is MeMeMe Cosmetics Long Lasting Gloss in Spirited. Finally, the shatter is Missha Leopard Nail Polish I picked up from a beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it's a bit lame to go in for shatter - something I haven''t done since 2011, but there was no other way of suppressing that yellow.


----------



## davie

just put on my "play the peonies" from a couple of years ago.... in the hope that it will help spring come along and push away the winter!


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh. I'm posting this because the style, though not the execution, might appeal to some. I think I've decided that my general preference is for more simplicity and for patterns with smaller detail and more repetition. This was OK when I started it with the base of A England Sleeping Palace (though it felt dark for the beginning of spring timing) and sadly I didn't take a picture then. To 'lighten' it up, I decided to stamp it, but really hate this floral on me, and it was messy to boot. So I decided to tone down the contrast by covering the Konad White and the whole mani with Zoya Paloma. Those of you who know Paloma know it takes three coats or a lot of diligence to get a uniform, non streaky finish. This was one coat and it doesn't work for me like that. But since I decided to call it and get ready for removal at that point, I wasn't going to bother fixing it. I played with Cult Nails Doppelganger and Mayhem before removing it, and here it is, just for posterity. It's not always a great mani day!



      



On the other hand, I might have tolerated this if I did add two more coats of Paloma (= less contrast and a much more subtle floral) and paint all the nails with (maybe two coats of) Mayhem (further obscuring the floral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) - the more effective of the two toppers for this context.
Gorgeous! I love purple polish and the stamping is so pretty. Don't obscure the floral lol.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am so so sorry to hear about your friend, sending you hugs Christa.

I rarely go to Wal Mart - Target is closer - but I'm going to have to stop in there today and check out the Smart Salon.  I love the look of all those sheers from that collection, and I already have the silver glitter shade which is lovely.  Hopefully my Wal Mart has the same clearance!
No luck for me.  I stopped at two Wal Marts, one only had the Miss America collection on sale which I don't want and the other didn't have a Smart Salon.


----------



## JC327

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.
So pretty!

Enjoy your birthday!!!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.
Happy Birthday!  Love that color combo, it's beautiful with your skin tone!


----------



## KatieS131

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.
Happy Birthday! You did a great job with this! I think glitter should be a requirement in all birthday manis!


----------



## jesemiaud

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.
Gorgeous!


----------



## wrkreads

This is Spring Lilac from Indie Polish. Such a pretty light purple, but I feel like it's a little too pale for my skintone.


----------



## meaganola

Espionage Cosmetics Tentacle nail wraps, locked and loaded for Emerald City Comic Con!



Gah, hands SO DRY.


----------



## slinka

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Espionage Cosmetics Tentacle nail wraps, locked and loaded for Emerald City Comic Con!




Gah, hands SO DRY.
These are just plain RAD!


----------



## BeMyBait

I need that leopard polish in my life like right now. I'm obsessed with leopard print. It looks like it might be a little difficult to apply though, which was the problem I always had with crackle polish and why I never really used it.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm taking part in a challenge where this week's theme was yellow and peach - two shades I would never, ever wear, especially yellow. I did a gazillion different designs, hating one more than the previous one, and then removing them all, until my nails looked terrible. Finally, I stuck to good old shatter polish - it subdued the yellow almost immediately.

Here's the breakdown. The yellow is Bourjois So Laque in Jaune Trendy, which I bought purely for nail art. The peachy polish is MeMeMe Cosmetics Long Lasting Gloss in Spirited. Finally, the shatter is Missha Leopard Nail Polish I picked up from a beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it's a bit lame to go in for shatter - something I haven''t done since 2011, but there was no other way of suppressing that yellow.


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 
It was actually the easiest shatter polish I've applied. You can even pile it on (before it dries out lol) and it will still shatter. O.P.I. shatters more thinly and with narrower space between shatters lol. Barry M. looks like streaks. I like CG crackles, though.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I have all the light shades from the Wizard of Oz collection I just got on clearance at my Smart Salon place inside Walmart.  I love Don't Burst My Bubble.  One of my fav vloggers on YouTube said she preferred the formula of that to Bubble Bath.

Oh and thank you for your kind words.  I am so tired of loosing my friends. 
My sympathies too. It feels so unfair when our friends, and those we admire as being wonderful individuals, end up being the ones with the ultra-difficult circumstances. Many hugs



.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Espionage Cosmetics Tentacle nail wraps, locked and loaded for Emerald City Comic Con!




Gah, hands SO DRY.
I so love octopi and this looks really neat!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is Spring Lilac from Indie Polish. Such a pretty light purple, but I feel like it's a little too pale for my skintone.
I know what you mean in terms of the contrast. I think it really matters most what you like, but as the colour is fun, you could add a lighter or darker accent or wee bit of nail art to give it the contrast and enjoy wearing it more! Of course I would suggest an intense deeper turquoise blue.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And some people expressly go for the colours close to their skin tone so they can feel a mani is more subtle despite using multiple colours.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I like it a lot, minus the effects top coats.
Thank-you!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Mandy Abbott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I love the fact that we are able to admit and show our fails !! We can't always get it right. It's the experimenting that makes perfection.
Agreed! I hope it also emboldens more newbies to share their initial forays into nail art and painting. What I did learn is that Paloma works really well to 'warm up' Sleeping Palace if that is something I want. Without Paloma, it is obviously very much deeper and greyer.

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like the floral look!  That purple base is really pretty.
Thank-you! Well, then I'm glad I posted this one. If you're interested in knowing, the image plate is from the Pueen buffet collection with full image-plate-sized images - PUEEN 65. I could see using -only- one finer part of the plate vine filigree for several nails in a future mani, but I could see multiple slightly shifted images being quite effective on someone (who enjoys really large florals and large vining patterns) who has longer nails to show more of how the images interrelate. I could even see really liking a layered image mani with a more consistent and smaller scale floral on top of this vine pattern.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Speedee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Monika1, KatieS131* thank you girls 





*Monika1 *In my opinion this mani is perfect even that I don't like pink colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

...I see that you don't have that habit to coment like I do



tell me if that bother you (I have that habit from another forum)
Thank-you! I am fine with your commenting structure. It reduces the speed at which pages accumulate, so that is sometimes a really good thing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Gorgeous! I love purple polish and the stamping is so pretty. Don't obscure the floral lol.
Thank-you! I'm glad you enjoy the floral and colour. Next time I wear Sleeping Palace I'm going to try to remember to keep it simple for my sake.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  OMG I am too!  I just found the web site.  I am on a no buy right now but I need Fire &amp; Ice in my life.  I have one UV changing polish (from Dance Legend) and I love it!!  These are fantastic.
I have one Del Sol, but I wish it was a different one! The colour change is fun regardless, and the blue - deep blue transition is super appealing. I'll be looking into them too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm taking part in a challenge where this week's theme was yellow and peach - two shades I would never, ever wear, especially yellow. I did a gazillion different designs, hating one more than the previous one, and then removing them all, until my nails looked terrible. Finally, I stuck to good old shatter polish - it subdued the yellow almost immediately.

Here's the breakdown. The yellow is Bourjois So Laque in Jaune Trendy, which I bought purely for nail art. The peachy polish is MeMeMe Cosmetics Long Lasting Gloss in Spirited. Finally, the shatter is Missha Leopard Nail Polish I picked up from a beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it's a bit lame to go in for shatter - something I haven''t done since 2011, but there was no other way of suppressing that yellow.




I find it so interesting that this crackle has such major separation compared to others. It's funny - yellow is not 'typical me' either, but when I did a yellow mani last for a challenge it was a standout among the my recent manis. It's really enriching to push that envelope!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just put on my "play the peonies" from a couple of years ago.... in the hope that it will help spring come along and push away the winter!




Nice! It seems to have worked: it was snowing earlier (yesterday), but my dog insisted on a really aggravating 4 a.m. walk just now and it was pouring rain instead. Yay spring?? I'm in no way convinced the snow and cold is done here as yesterday was -17Â°C with wind chill. Lovely weather!


----------



## redwildcat1412

You ladies are so talented! I'm super clumsy so I stick with just 1 colour  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This one is Dive in by Sally Hansen.


----------



## CaseyR

My sister picked me up a bottle of this A.co nail polish from Ardene's a while back.  I like the shimmery ruby-look, but always find this glittery stuff a challenge to apply; I guess that means I need more practice lol


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Espionage Cosmetics Tentacle nail wraps, locked and loaded for Emerald City Comic Con!




Gah, hands SO DRY.
WOW!  Love it!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Espionage Cosmetics Tentacle nail wraps, locked and loaded for Emerald City Comic Con!




Gah, hands SO DRY.
I love this so much it's not even funny!!!!  Have fun.  I wish I was there too!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

Square Hue Champs Elysees from the 3/14 collection toppef with Sally Hanson's Snow Globe. It's a really pale mint green in the bottle, but I think it almost leans yellow on me. Please ignore my poor jacked up cuticles.


----------



## Mandy Abbott

*Jade Holographic Psicodelica with Neon Leopard Pattern*


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Abbott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Jade Holographic Psicodelica with Neon Leopard Pattern* 
http://manails.co.uk/holographic-nails-neon-leopard-print/

 

 Love the bold colors!!


----------



## TammyH2144

Last 2 manis.  First one was done at a salon.  I don't know the color names:





Next is one I just finished.  I'm so tired of this weather!  I thought some spring colors may help my mood.





Revlon Cafe Pink, SH White on White, SH Mint Sorbet, Rimmel I Lilac You, (and one other Rimmel that I dont know the name).  Wish I were better at the "waterfall" technique...  O, well.  I'll just keep practicing!

Tammy


----------



## Mandy Abbott

They would look even better if the sun stayed shining !!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last 2 manis.  First one was done at a salon.  I don't know the color names:





Next is one I just finished.  I'm so tired of this weather!  I thought some spring colors may help my mood.





Revlon Cafe Pink, SH White on White, SH Mint Sorbet, Rimmel I Lilac You, (and one other Rimmel that I dont know the name).  Wish I were better at the "waterfall" technique...  O, well.  I'll just keep practicing!

Tammy
Love the second one!  I am so terrible at the waterfall nail art I refuse to even photograph it!  Practice makes perfect!  I still think it's super adorable.


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Nice! It seems to have worked: it was snowing earlier (yesterday), but my dog insisted on a really aggravating 4 a.m. walk just now and it was pouring rain instead. Yay spring?? I'm in no way convinced the snow and cold is done here as yesterday was -17Â°C with wind chill. Lovely weather!
if only nail color had that kind of power!!!


----------



## Kitsunesunset

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Espionage Cosmetics Tentacle nail wraps, locked and loaded for Emerald City Comic Con!




Gah, hands SO DRY.

This. Is. Awesome. I love it so much!!


----------



## Lumaday

Thanks to Christa's tip I was able to get 6 OPI polishes today for 19 bucks from Wal Mart!  I got Don't Burst My Bubble, Glints of Glinda, I Theodora You, Don't Pretzel My Buttons, I'm Feeling Sashy, and Wooden Shoe Like To Know?  Thanks so much for the tip!  I have been wanting some neutral/french mani colors and these are just perfect, and what a deal at 3 bucks a bottle.  Can't wait to play with these over the weekend.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to Christa's tip I was able to get 6 OPI polishes today for 19 bucks from Wal Mart!  I got Don't Burst My Bubble, Glints of Glinda, I Theodora You, Don't Pretzel My Buttons, I'm Feeling Sashy, and C?  Thanks so much for the tip!  I have been wanting some neutral/french mani colors and these are just perfect, and what a deal at 3 bucks a bottle.  Can't wait to play with these over the weekend.
YES!  Can't wait to see what you do.  I am so jealous though I want I'm Feeling Sahsy!  I hope to find it on one of my hunts.  That's part of the fun.


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks to Christa's tip I was able to get 6 OPI polishes today for 19 bucks from Wal Mart!  I got Don't Burst My Bubble, Glints of Glinda, I Theodora You, Don't Pretzel My Buttons, I'm Feeling Sashy, and Wooden Shoe Like To Know?  Thanks so much for the tip!  I have been wanting some neutral/french mani colors and these are just perfect, and what a deal at 3 bucks a bottle.  Can't wait to play with these over the weekend.
wow....great deal - you'll have a fun weekend playing!  I have I'm Feeling Sashy - its an awesome color with a great shine!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YES!  Can't wait to see what you do.  I am so jealous though I want I'm Feeling Sahsy!  I hope to find it on one of my hunts.  That's part of the fun.
To me it looks similar to Zoya Odette.  I am going to do a side-by-side comparison when I get home, I can let you know my findings if you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  wow....great deal - you'll have a fun weekend playing!  I have I'm Feeling Sashy - its an awesome color with a great shine!
Thanks!  It does look pretty, it'll be a great work mani color.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

None. I went to get my gels taken off, and the tech was super rough and she cut my pinkie cuticle so bad that the whole area was filled with blood and my finger is now super sore and swollen...and she nicked me on another nail which also bled, though just a tiny bit. She completely turned me off this salon, even though it's been my favorite for years. I wasn't treated well, she didn't apologize for the cuts and bleeding, and then she told me it was $10 and only after my card was swiped and the receipt signed did she say no, it's actually $15...and then she proceeded to be grumpy about the fact that I didn't have $5 in cash (their card minimum is $10). IF I do decide to go back again, I will only let the guy who always does my gel sets touch my fingers (he is the only one in the salon that I let do my gels, but I have never been picky with regular manis). I don't care if it's just a regular mani, after today, no one else will ever go near my nails!! I think when I go to get my nails done again, I'm gonna check out a place my friend just tried out a few weeks ago because her nails are done very well, and she said it's cheaper than the salon I've been going to (which is where she used to go as well). I just have to see how much gels are there.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  To me it looks similar to Zoya Odette.  I am going to do a side-by-side comparison when I get home, I can let you know my findings if you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Confirmed - Odette and I'm Feeling Sashy are pretty much exact dupes.  Odette might be just a touch warmer.  I don't mind having a dupe though because I really like this shade of purple!


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Confirmed - Odette and I'm Feeling Sashy are pretty much exact dupes.  Odette might be just a touch warmer.  I don't mind having a dupe though because I really like this shade of purple!
I definitely don't want to start counting my dupes...I have far too many!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I definitely don't want to start counting my dupes...I have far too many!
Ha ha!  With my more recent nail polish obsession I've been trying really hard to make sure I don't buy dupes of colors I already have, in the interest of expanding my collection as much as possible on a budget  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

My last two manis. I chose Zoya Kelly for my funeral appropriate nails. Kelly did not wear well on me. It chipped quickly and seemed dirty. Weird. I adore the color though. Then Dance Legend Sully again. I'm only showing this one because I did 3 coats on its own. It completely shows off way more color shifts this way. Here's two. I promise that's it! But seriously this polish is like 15 different colors!!


----------



## wrkreads

I tried out Finding Dory from Indie Polish. It reminds me of Floam, and is a matte textured polish.


----------



## NotTheMama

> None. I went to get my gels taken off, and the tech was super rough and she cut my pinkie cuticle so bad that the whole area was filled with blood and my finger is now super sore and swollen...and she nicked me on another nail which also bled, though just a tiny bit. She completely turned me off this salon, even though it's been my favorite for years. I wasn't treated well, she didn't apologize for the cuts and bleeding, and then she told me it was $10 and only after my card was swiped and the receipt signed did she say no, it's actually $15...and then she proceeded to be grumpy about the fact that I didn't have $5 in cash (their card minimum is $10). IF I do decide to go back again, I will only let the guy who always does my gel sets touch my fingers (he is the only one in the salon that I let do my gels, but I have never been picky with regular manis). I don't care if it's just a regular mani, after today, no one else will ever go near my nails!! I think when I go to get my nails done again, I'm gonna check out a place my friend just tried out a few weeks ago because her nails are done very well, and she said it's cheaper than the salon I've been going to (which is where she used to go as well). I just have to see how much gels are there.


 I got gels put on 3 weeks ago for my wedding. They need to be removed but I'm just going to let them grow and/or fall off. One nail already did and another one is lifting up at the cuticle. I HATE having them removed, it hurts and my nails are super thin after so for me, it's just easier this way. I have already cut them down because they were so long it was hard to type with them. Thankfully they were a French mani with a design on them so they still look somewhat decent even though I trimmed them.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.

Happy Birthday!

That is so pretty! I really love how you've created such a delicate blue shimmer to go with the gold. It's a great look to stare at for many days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *redwildcat1412* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You ladies are so talented! I'm super clumsy so I stick with just 1 colour






This one is Dive in by Sally Hansen.




This one has such a pretty glossy look! It's a really pretty choice on you.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My sister picked me up a bottle of this A.co nail polish from Ardene's a while back.  I like the shimmery ruby-look, but always find this glittery stuff a challenge to apply; I guess that means I need more practice lol

Wow that is super glittery! My tip would be to try to keep your application further from the edges so that the hard to remove or clean up big pieces of glitter aren't at the edge and stuck on the cuticle. That makes the biggest difference with these glitters for getting a tidy look. I don't know if anyone else has other tips; but I think it looks great so enjoy it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Square Hue Champs Elysees from the 3/14 collection toppef with Sally Hanson's Snow Globe. It's a really pale mint green in the bottle, but I think it almost leans yellow on me. Please ignore my poor jacked up cuticles.



Yes! It absolutely looked yellow to me at first glance too, but it's a very pretty soft muted yellow for spring - really nice!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Abbott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Jade Holographic Psicodelica with Neon Leopard Pattern* 
http://manails.co.uk/holographic-nails-neon-leopard-print/

 

 
That looks really great and that holo looks like a super one!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last 2 manis.  First one was done at a salon.  I don't know the color names:





Next is one I just finished.  I'm so tired of this weather!  I thought some spring colors may help my mood.





Revlon Cafe Pink, SH White on White, SH Mint Sorbet, Rimmel I Lilac You, (and one other Rimmel that I dont know the name).  Wish I were better at the "waterfall" technique...  O, well.  I'll just keep practicing!

Tammy

I like the blue in the first mani and the second mani is such a cute spring combo! Your accent stripes are great; I wouldn't worry one bit about them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  if only nail color had that kind of power!!!

Tee, hee! I would say it has many powers - connecting people, putting a smile on my face due to sparkle, making people happy as a creative outlet, helping as a clear medium for self-expression; but agreed, maybe not weather...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  None. I went to get my gels taken off, and the tech was super rough and she cut my pinkie cuticle so bad that the whole area was filled with blood and my finger is now super sore and swollen...and she nicked me on another nail which also bled, though just a tiny bit. She completely turned me off this salon, even though it's been my favorite for years. I wasn't treated well, she didn't apologize for the cuts and bleeding, and then she told me it was $10 and only after my card was swiped and the receipt signed did she say no, it's actually $15...and then she proceeded to be grumpy about the fact that I didn't have $5 in cash (their card minimum is $10). IF I do decide to go back again, I will only let the guy who always does my gel sets touch my fingers (he is the only one in the salon that I let do my gels, but I have never been picky with regular manis). I don't care if it's just a regular mani, after today, no one else will ever go near my nails!! I think when I go to get my nails done again, I'm gonna check out a place my friend just tried out a few weeks ago because her nails are done very well, and she said it's cheaper than the salon I've been going to (which is where she used to go as well). I just have to see how much gels are there.

Ouch! Sorry to hear about all that mess. I'm generally glad I'm doing mine myself, though I sometimes miss the self-indulgent being spoiled and social aspects of visiting a salon. When I've been, I make sure the tech knows she is not to cut/nip/trim any cuticle whatsoever for my personal protection. But I'm one who will likely never feel the need to trim cuticle unless they somehow start really reacting differently in the future. I would have certainly called the manager on her for those payment shenanigans. Bait and switch on prices sounds like it might have been a way for her to try to pocket some extra cash.


----------



## Mandy Abbott

This make of holo polish is one of the best I have come across. It still looks great with topcoat - not loosing any of the holoness ! Also lasts ages. I love it. All the colours in the range are stunning.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My last two manis. I chose Zoya Kelly for my funeral appropriate nails. Kelly did not wear well on me. It chipped quickly and seemed dirty. Weird. I adore the color though. Then Dance Legend Sully again. I'm only showing this one because I did 3 coats on its own. It completely shows off way more color shifts this way. Here's two. I promise that's it! But seriously this polish is like 15 different colors!!









Kelly is lovely - browsing through the gallery for recent post images, I recognized it immediately. But the other two photos - I really thought they were two different polishes. Very neat, and such interesting and shimmery multi-chrome colors.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried out Finding Dory from Indie Polish. It reminds me of Floam, and is a matte textured polish.



What fun - that is bright!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got gels put on 3 weeks ago for my wedding. They need to be removed but I'm just going to let them grow and/or fall off. One nail already did and another one is lifting up at the cuticle. I HATE having them removed, it hurts and my nails are super thin after so for me, it's just easier this way. I have already cut them down because they were so long it was hard to type with them. Thankfully they were a French mani with a design on them so they still look somewhat decent even though I trimmed them.
Hmm - I recently heard of another lady complaining about ending up with thin nails after repeated gel polish wear and removal by a salon. Then I heard how they were scraping at her nails with a metal tool every time. It shouldn't be that hard. With a pure acetone, if it sits on there for an appropriate length of time, you should be able to push off the crinkly stuff with a gentle push. There should be no scraping. If there is, it suggests you just need another round of acetone and waiting. If you're talking about gel nails rather than polish, sorry, I don't know much about that. But pulling them off after they start lifting is certainly also going to thin your nails, as it can pull a layer of nail with it. You can see how much by dissolving the peeled off nail plus polish in acetone. You're likely to find a thin patchy layer of nail under there if you see that the nail that remains on your finger is scuffed-looking after you pull off that gel polish. Removal is tough on my patience too sometimes, but it is worth doing well as the whole point of these gel nails for me is to have stronger healthier natural nails in the long run. Otherwise, why bother?


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last 2 manis.  First one was done at a salon.  I don't know the color names:





Next is one I just finished.  I'm so tired of this weather!  I thought some spring colors may help my mood.





Revlon Cafe Pink, SH White on White, SH Mint Sorbet, Rimmel I Lilac You, (and one other Rimmel that I dont know the name).  Wish I were better at the "waterfall" technique...  O, well.  I'll just keep practicing!

Tammy

 I love your spring colors mani. I haven't tried the waterfall technique yet, but I like the way it looks.


----------



## Christa W

> Kelly is lovely - browsing through the gallery for recent post images, I recognized it immediately. But the other two photos - I really thought they were two different polishes. Very neat, and such interesting and shimmery multi-chrome colors.


 I couldn't remember if I posted any pics of jut Kelly before and I think I might have. Sorry for repeating. I love that you knew what it was! I am so in love with the Chameleon collection from Dance Legend I broke my no buy yesterday to order my number 1 lemming The Knight. So excited.


----------



## madeupMegan

Nails Inc. Bruton Mews with Nails Inc. Stratford

Sorry to dampen the spring mood, just need to try out all my wintery shades before it's full-on spring!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Bruton Mews with Nails Inc. Stratford

Sorry to dampen the spring mood, just need to try out all my wintery shades before it's full-on spring!
I really like black/gold combos!  cute!


----------



## Lolo22

Julep Eileen, Shenae and OPI my favorite ornament.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really like black/gold combos!  cute!
It's actually a really deep green, but it looks almost black


----------



## Meggpi

Julep America that I got on the last clearance sale, not realizing that University of Dayton would be in the elite eight giving me a great reason to break it out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I couldn't remember if I posted any pics of jut Kelly before and I think I might have. Sorry for repeating. I love that you knew what it was! I am so in love with the Chameleon collection from Dance Legend I broke my no buy yesterday to order my number 1 lemming The Knight. So excited.
I actually have Kelly too, which is why I mentioned recognizing it. I don't have any idea if you've posted before, but if you're wearing it again, it's nice for people to see it again, as most don't track back to the beginning of this thread, so wouldn't have seen it before in any case.

There are so many great holos, duochromes, and thermals I could get in big trouble if I actually bought everything I thought I'd like on! I'm always looking for some great sales here and there, and maybe I'll accumulate a few more of those indie goodies yet!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Julep America that I got on the last clearance sale, not realizing that University of Dayton would be in the elite eight giving me a great reason to break it out





Cute... and patriotic!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I actually have Kelly too, which is why I mentioned recognizing it. I don't have any idea if you've posted before, but if you're wearing it again, it's nice for people to see it again, as most don't track back to the beginning of this thread, so wouldn't have seen it before in any case.

There are so many great holos, duochromes, and thermals I could get in big trouble if I actually bought everything I thought I'd like on! I'm always looking for some great sales here and there, and maybe I'll accumulate a few more of those indie goodies yet!
I can just imagine one of your amazing creations with some kind of duo on duo stamping!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Eileen, Shenae and OPI my favorite ornament.



I like the lighthearted colour combination!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Bruton Mews with Nails Inc. Stratford

Sorry to dampen the spring mood, just need to try out all my wintery shades before it's full-on spring!
Agreed on getting more of the winter colours in - I feel the same way since there are so many pretty deeper colours. And here it kind of still feels like winter anyway. I just wore my winter coat today and also bought a pair of gloves.


----------



## Speedee

*BeautyJunction *nice combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*davie *perfection!
*JC327 *excelent gradient!
*wrkreads *cute nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> green manicure is interesting 
*meaganola *interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it
*redwildcat *omg what a cool colour 
*CaseyR *I like it
*jesemiaud *very nice mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*Mandy Abbott* I don't like combination realy but I think you did excelent job! and your nails are nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*TammyH2144 *spring mani is soo cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*Christa W* omg! second mani is so misterious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it
*madeupMegan *gold-black, always good combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Lolo22 *gradient is so cute


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Lilacism and Color Club Apollo Star - I was really impressed with both polish, I found Lilacism one of Essie's better formulas I've tried so far and Apollo Star is textured and unique.
Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My past holiday manis: Christmas




Zoya Chita

New year:



Color club I can't remember the name right now

Valentines day



OPI chic from ears to tail, magazine cover mouse and Minnie style

St. Patricks day



Julep lucky and Sienna
 

Jay...these are lovely manicures!

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Essie Lilacism and Color Club Apollo Star - I was really impressed with both polish, I found Lilacism one of Essie's better formulas I've tried so far and Apollo Star is textured and unique.
That combo of colors is perfect...so soft and pretty! Very springy!

Thank you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First attempt at Saran Wrapping. 2 coats Sinful Colors in Island Coral, 1 coat Sinful Colors in Energetic red and Sally Hansen Insta Dri.




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wolftraxxx1973* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As a guy that posted two years ago that I was using light pearls and barely there's during the week and holding it up on the weekends, I now keep them painted 24/7 and do so proudly and boldly 


Great job!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Wolftraxxx1973* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

As a guy that posted two years ago that I was using light pearls and barely there's during the week and holding it up on the weekends, I now keep them painted 24/7 and do so proudly and boldly 


Great job!

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pixie dust dhara. I love it!



Inside no flash



Inside flash
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My last two manis, this one is OPI Suzi's Hungary Again!









And Julep Rae.  I painted them on Thursday with one coat, then went over it with another last night to fix a few chips.  Then I messed it up today repotting plants, boo.  Rae can be a one-coater which is great!








Nice colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *kryssluvsmkeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif







My mani of the week using polish by Ulta and top coat Seche Vite




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Both are Pure Ice...I can't remember the name of the base color, but the sparklies are Spit Fire. This is my first time trying to do a sort of gradient job with more sparkle on the tip than toward the cuticle!
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Avery and Sally Hansen polka dot French tip nail strips.



Love this!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am feeling springy today!  Here is Laquerlicious Spring Fling over China Glaze Re-Fresh Mint.  I did it originally over Zoya Dillon but I though the shimmer took away from the overall look.  I am including a picture of it so you can see how varied the glitters are in this polish.  It's amazing of course but I am pretty used to that.  This polish came with a key fob and $5.00 of the purchase goes towards a pit bull rescue.  (set is only $10.00)  It's LE so if you want it go get it now.  Both pics show only 1 coat of the glitter dabbed on. 

Over Re-Freshmint





Over Dillon





Key Fob, extra glitters (butterflies, stars and bows)





Macro shot.




Great glitter bomb &amp; I love the cause. I will definitely let my friends know about this.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Nite Owl




So cute! I don't own any Orly polishes looks like I need to change that.


----------



## NotTheMama

I am soaking gel nails off right now, I had them put on for my wedding 3 weeks ago and they need to come off. I can't wait to just polish my nails again!!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am soaking gel nails off right now, I had them put on for my wedding 3 weeks ago and they need to come off. I can't wait to just polish my nails again!!

I just painted my natural nails for the first time in 2 months! I had gels for all of February until Friday (so basically all of March too). The only reason I got them removed is that I had been really sick and hadn't gotten the chance to get a fill when I needed one, so one ripped off, and then a second fell off, so I got them removed (mine were not soak off -- I never get soak off because it means I can't polish and re-polish my nails as I please since I only use 100% pure acetone for polish removal). As soon as the damage from the horrible tech that removed my nails heals, I'm getting a new set, but from a different place. I miss my gels!

Anyway, here are my nails right now w/OPI Aprodites Pink Nightie topped with Revlon Girly:


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just painted my natural nails for the first time in 2 months! I had gels for all of February until Friday (so basically all of March too). The only reason I got them removed is that I had been really sick and hadn't gotten the chance to get a fill when I needed one, so one ripped off, and then a second fell off, so I got them removed (mine were not soak off -- I never get soak off because it means I can't polish and re-polish my nails as I please since I only use 100% pure acetone for polish removal). As soon as the damage from the horrible tech that removed my nails heals, I'm getting a new set, but from a different place. I miss my gels!

Anyway, here are my nails right now w/OPI Aprodites Pink Nightie topped with Revlon Girly:




Pretty!  I've never gotten gel nails but they do seem really nice


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty!  I've never gotten gel nails but they do seem really nice

Thanks. I just wanted something simple but fun. I'm a glitter-holic! And who doesn't love pink nails?

Gel nails are amazing. They are about 100x better than acrylic (IMO -- acrylics work for some people, but they always break on me, cause more damage, and, you can't use acetone on them which means you can't really paint your nails more than once while they're on. Oh, and gel nails look nice and shiny even with no polish on, and when done right, they're nearly impossible to tell that they're fake! Plus, you can go longer between fills).

I've used gels to grow out my natural nails, rebuild my natural nails from acrylic damage, and to easily maintain flawless nails for weeks at a time!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thanks. I just wanted something simple but fun. I'm a glitter-holic! And who doesn't love pink nails?

Gel nails are amazing. They are about 100x better than acrylic (IMO -- acrylics work for some people, but they always break on me, cause more damage, and, you can't use acetone on them which means you can't really paint your nails more than once while they're on. Oh, and gel nails look nice and shiny even with no polish on, and when done right, they're nearly impossible to tell that they're fake! Plus, you can go longer between fills).

I've used gels to grow out my natural nails, rebuild my natural nails from acrylic damage, and to easily maintain flawless nails for weeks at a time!
Thanks for the info!  I've only gotten acrylic nails once in my life, for prom, and they completely ruined my natural nails when I took them off so it turned me off of them.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thanks for the info!  I've only gotten acrylic nails once in my life, for prom, and they completely ruined my natural nails when I took them off so it turned me off of them. 

No problem. Once I experienced gel, I knew I would never go back to acrylic! Of course, a bad tech will still ruin your nails, but a good tech will be able to help you rejuvenate poor nails or enhance already healthy nails


----------



## Lumaday

Here's two coats of Essie Play Day with 2 coasts of Orly Pixie Powder on the ring finger.  I love this mani - it's so spring!  I don't quite remember who posted their pics of Essie Play Date on here - but thank you, as you inspired me to buy this shade and I adore it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's two coats of Essie Play Day with 2 coasts of Orly Pixie Powder on the ring finger.  I love this mani - it's so spring!  I don't quite remember who posted their pics of Essie Play Date on here - but thank you, as you inspired me to buy this shade and I adore it.








Now I want to go buy it!  I love this and the accent is perfect.


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Island Hopping


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's two coats of Essie Play Day with 2 coasts of Orly Pixie Powder on the ring finger.  I love this mani - it's so spring!  I don't quite remember who posted their pics of Essie Play Date on here - but thank you, as you inspired me to buy this shade and I adore it.








I love this shade of purple.  And the accent nail is perfect for this color!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this shade of purple.  And the accent nail is perfect for this color!
Thank you!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Island Hopping




What a gorgeous shade, I really love it!  Adding it to my wish list  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Now I want to go buy it!  I love this and the accent is perfect.
Thanks Christa!  I got a great deal on my bottle on eBay - $5 with shipping!


----------



## acostakk

Maybelline Styled Out with Sally Hansen Lady Luck


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow that is super glittery! My tip would be to try to keep your application further from the edges so that the hard to remove or clean up big pieces of glitter aren't at the edge and stuck on the cuticle. That makes the biggest difference with these glitters for getting a tidy look. I don't know if anyone else has other tips; but I think it looks great so enjoy it!
Thanks for the advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  With typical polish, I usually use my nail polish pen on it afterwards, but the glittery stuff was much more difficult to tidy up on this one.  I used Deborah Lippmann's_ Across the Universe_ recently, and it seemed much easier to work with.  Maybe it's the formula, or just the fact that I wasn't trying to do my nails so late at night (while also watching tv) lol


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon Parfumerie Autumn Spice

OMG I absolutely love this color. Such depth, richness and glow. Plus, smells yummy! This will be a go - to next fall for sure.





Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Jessismith, we're on the same wavelength. ELF Glamour Girl:



Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My favorite nail polish in the world, it's a couple years old. OPI "Call Me Gwen-ever" from the Spiderman collection.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 


The majority of my collection is purchased at either TJ Maxx/ Marshalls where they are usually in sets 2/$7.99 or at the Smart Style Salon or whatever it is called inside Walmart.  I wait until they are having a clearance and get them B1G2 so $3.00 each.  It's hit or miss and I have had to wait for some.  Also right now the Gwen Stefani collection is on clearance for $4.50 at Sally Beauty.  That's not to say I haven't bought them full price but it's a risk I have to take.  Is it something I can afford to wait for or not.  If it's a core shade... I can't help you much there




I recently got the OPI Euro Centrale set with 4 colors for $14.99 at TJ Maxx, so that was a good price on 4!  They also had some Butter London polishes for $7.99 each, and Sally Hansen for $2.99 I regularly find great prices (and selection, usually) on OPI, Orly, Essie, Nicole by OPI, Color Club, Ciate, Sephora by OPI, L'Oreal, Revlon, sometimes Sparitual, and other polishes at TJ Maxx, Marshall's, and Ross. They are by the registers at my Marshall's and TJ Maxx, but I just have at it and make sure people know they can go ahead of me in line. Ross is easiest because they are on shelves that are easy to use for sorting while Googling swatches. I no longer have embarrassment about it.

Today I'm wearing Ladie Eve by Liquid Lacquer. It's a lovely cool-toned grey crelly with different sizes of fuchsia circle glitter, baby pink circle glitter, and fuchsia micro glitter. I love it! I got it on crazy sale as usual, a while back. Last I read her online shop was closed, but you can check or look up blog sales maybe.
Three coats, but you could get away with two. Thick top coat to even everything out.



Love that color combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essence Oh My Glitter with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. Of course my kiddo wanted a snack before they were quite dry, I'll probably fix the damage after she goes to bed.



Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Omg! So gorgeous.
Sinful Colors Rise &amp; Shine with SH Insta Dri topcoat.




Love that blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Professor by The Lady Varnishes. I couldn't capture the awesomeness of this polish with my crappy camera, so I snagged a pic off the net. Its got lots of navy and copper glitter and I feel like I dipped my nails in chocolate! And its lilac blossom scented and the bottle came with the cute copper charm in the picture!





(not my picture, but it shows it in all of its glittery glory!)
Pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Styled Out with Sally Hansen Lady Luck



The graphite colour looks quite matte in the photo - is that without tc or just the lighting? It's a pretty colour!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Speedee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *BeautyJunction *nice combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*davie *perfection!
*JC327 *excelent gradient!
*wrkreads *cute nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> green manicure is interesting 
*meaganola *interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it
*redwildcat *omg what a cool colour 
*CaseyR *I like it
*jesemiaud *very nice mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*Mandy Abbott* I don't like combination realy but I think you did excelent job! and your nails are nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*TammyH2144 *spring mani is soo cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*Christa W* omg! second mani is so misterious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it
*madeupMegan *gold-black, always good combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Lolo22 *gradient is so cute




Cute mani!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I just painted my natural nails for the first time in 2 months! I had gels for all of February until Friday (so basically all of March too). The only reason I got them removed is that I had been really sick and hadn't gotten the chance to get a fill when I needed one, so one ripped off, and then a second fell off, so I got them removed (mine were not soak off -- I never get soak off because it means I can't polish and re-polish my nails as I please since I only use 100% pure acetone for polish removal). As soon as the damage from the horrible tech that removed my nails heals, I'm getting a new set, but from a different place. I miss my gels!

Anyway, here are my nails right now w/OPI Aprodites Pink Nightie topped with Revlon Girly:




Ah! They were gel nails the whole time, ok. I misunderstood earlier. Have you ever had them come off like that before? I hope your nails heal quickly! This looks cute but I'm surprised that your nails are so short given you'd been wearing the gel nails which would help them grow for a long time. Is it just because they get a better opportunity to heal that way?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's two coats of Essie Play Day with 2 coasts of Orly Pixie Powder on the ring finger.  I love this mani - it's so spring!  I don't quite remember who posted their pics of Essie Play Date on here - but thank you, as you inspired me to buy this shade and I adore it.








It's a very sweet combination with such a warming spring colour. I think I'd be tempted too, but I'm suspecting a have a colour that is quite close already.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Island Hopping




I was eyeing this one and wondering what it would look like on. It looks terrific on you! How does it compare to the Zoya Naturel family of colors - it has a bit of that feel?


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ah! They were gel nails the whole time, ok. I misunderstood earlier. Have you ever had them come off like that before? I hope your nails heal quickly! This looks cute but I'm surprised that your nails are so short given you'd been wearing the gel nails which would help them grow for a long time. Is it just because they get a better opportunity to heal that way?

Yeah, they were. No, but that's because I had always gone to get them filled when the needed to be. This time I didn't because I was sick and getting my nails done wasn't anywhere near the top of my to-do list and they were lifting. They're so short for a few reasons including that the nail tech was awfu and butchered more than 1 naill, I'm super OCD about having my nails all be the same length, and, most importantly, when I wear my nails natural, I *never *wear them long, always short! This polish job was done after both cutting and filing my nails on both hands. It's not that I can't wear my natural nails long, I just don't like to, and I can't tell you why...I'm just weird like that. When my nails are natural, they are polished at least once a week, usually twice, and they are filed before every paint job to ensure they don't get too long!


----------



## Monika1

Here's my most recent - much more in my wheelhouse than the previous floral.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used Cult Nails Wack Slacks, which is a somewhat purple-leaning blue. Lighting impacts how it looks a lot.



      

      



I used Nfu Oh 54 for an accent; it looks amazing by the light of my keyboard:



      

      



Then I stamped it (almost a week later) with China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise and the Pueen #48 plate. The stamping isn't super tidy, straight, or opaque, but it works anyway!



      



Why the bandaid? I was opening a jar with a tool and the tool broke! But it's healing up well.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, they were. No, but that's because I had always gone to get them filled when the needed to be. This time I didn't because I was sick and getting my nails done wasn't anywhere near the top of my to-do list and they were lifting. They're so short for a few reasons including that the nail tech was awfu and butchered more than 1 naill, I'm super OCD about having my nails all be the same length, and, most importantly, when I wear my nails natural, I *never *wear them long, always short! This polish job was done after both cutting and filing my nails on both hands. It's not that I can't wear my natural nails long, I just don't like to, and I can't tell you why...I'm just weird like that. When my nails are natural, they are polished at least once a week, usually twice, and they are filed before every paint job to ensure they don't get too long!
I guess we all have our personal preferences and idiosyncrasies with nails, and everything else. It's nice you enjoy multiple lengths. I've been so excited to actually grow my natural nails with the help of gel polish - I have it under what I'm wearing and this round of polish has been through three or four different manis at this point. I've never had acrylic or gel nails of any sort, I don't know if I'd prefer that for long nails. Right now they're the longest they've ever been due to the help of the gel polish. I am using non-acetone polish for removal, but it is certainly slower than acetone polish in removal, so I can see why some have the preference for acetone. I guess it wouldn't matter much as I'm using the gel polish base mostly for its strength, so the finish got damaged by acetone, it wouldn't be a big deal. I just don't know how likely the gel base would be to work its way off if I let the acetone sit on the nail with a swab for a bit longer. I do let the swab sit for a minute or two with the non-acetone remover.

In terms of messes by nail techs, I just don't get it. I have no formal education on nails, yet I don't make a mess of my fingers and hurt myself when doing a mani. I would think with education, people would improve far beyond what I could do. Sure, there can be the occasional accident, as evidenced even by my band-aid (though not nail-related), but it seems you had damage to several nails. That is just nuts!


----------



## acostakk

> The graphite colour looks quite matte in the photo - is that without tc or just the lighting? It's a pretty colour!


 It is semi-matte. I intended to top coat both, but got distracted. Ultimately I decided I kind of liked the look and just let it be.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I guess we all have our personal preferences and idiosyncrasies with nails, and everything else. It's nice you enjoy multiple lengths. I've been so excited to actually grow my natural nails with the help of gel polish - I have it under what I'm wearing and this round of polish has been through three or four different manis at this point. I've never had acrylic or gel nails of any sort, I don't know if I'd prefer that for long nails. Right now they're the longest they've ever been due to the help of the gel polish. I am using non-acetone polish for removal, but it is certainly slower than acetone polish in removal, so I can see why some have the preference for acetone. I guess it wouldn't matter much as I'm using the gel polish base mostly for its strength, so the finish got damaged by acetone, it wouldn't be a big deal. I just don't know how likely the gel base would be to work its way off if I let the acetone sit on the nail with a swab for a bit longer. I do let the swab sit for a minute or two with the non-acetone remover.

In terms of messes by nail techs, I just don't get it. I have no formal education on nails, yet I don't make a mess of my fingers and hurt myself when doing a mani. I would think with education, people would improve far beyond what I could do. Sure, there can be the occasional accident, as evidenced even by my band-aid (though not nail-related), but it seems you had damage to several nails. That is just nuts!

Yeah. It's kind of odd that I only like my natural nails short, but whatever. Like you said, it just means I get to enjoy multiple lengths. I think that part of it is that I have pretty long nail beds, so it doesn't take a lot for my nails to look long. Even if the free edge is barely beyond my fingertip my nails look elongated and much longer than they actually are.

I use too much glitter to not use acetone for removal. When I have my natural nails, I probably have some sort of glitter on 90% of the time, and non-acetone remover just doesn't work with glitter!

I've gotten my nails done a million times, and only twice, including this past time has a tech really messed up. I had never even seen this woman in this salon before the other day, so she might be new and still in the learning stages. This is why lots of salons, nail or otherwise have tiered pricing. The newly licensed people have the technical knowledge and base skills but don't have the practice or refined skills of a veteran, so the salons will have a service by an experienced person cost as much as twice as much as a newbie because there are both people who don't mind a newbie who might still be polishing things up doing whatever, and people who want nothing but the best, most experienced blah blah blah.

When I got my last set of ear piercings, I had them done by the apprentice, and that saved me about 50% because I only had to pay for the jewelry, not the jewelry AND the piercing. My industrial was actually the first one he had ever performed himself (which I didn't know until after the fact, lol), and it was done perfectly with the guidance of a very experienced piercer.


----------



## Jessismith

> I was eyeing this one and wondering what it would look like on. It looks terrific on you! How does it compare to the Zoya Naturel family of colors - it has a bit of that feel?


 I couldn't really say -- I don't have any of those. This is a nice formula, 2 coats, no fuss.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

These are terrible pictures so like always I will probably add more tomorrow.  I finally got a hold of the polish that was number one on my must have list.  This is Dance Legend The Knight.  This was a LE from the Chameleon line which I have 2 polishes from already but this one had only 1000 bottles released and then after Dance Legend heard of how much people wanted it they put a post up on Facebook if they got a certain number of likes they would make more.  Thankfully they did (I heard 1000 more but I can not confirm or deny this).  I took a zillion photos to show the shifting on this one too.  I didn't know one thing about it that is actually my favorite part is it's got a base that's purple!!  It shifts from olive/gold/green/purple and in some lights even looks gray/slate.  It's freaking gorgeous in person.  I used 2 coats by itself for all pics.





Here it is at an extreme angle looking purple. 





Two coats.  I held up to the light so you can see the purple behind it.





what it looks like in "normal light"





On the color wheel when I first swatched it around 4 PM.  It almost looks like it's on fire. (even if it's my reflection)


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my most recent - much more in my wheelhouse than the previous floral.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used Cult Nails Wack Slacks, which is a somewhat purple-leaning blue. Lighting impacts how it looks a lot.



      

      



I used Nfu Oh 54 for an accent; it looks amazing by the light of my keyboard:



      

      



Then I stamped it (almost a week later) with China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise and the Pueen #48 plate. The stamping isn't super tidy, straight, or opaque, but it works anyway!



      



Why the bandaid? I was opening a jar with a tool and the tool broke! But it's healing up well.
Love this look!  Someday, I hope to attempt stamping; cool stuff!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It is semi-matte. I intended to top coat both, but got distracted. Ultimately I decided I kind of liked the look and just let it be.
Agreed; it makes it unique!


----------



## Christa W

As I thought, I can't even remotely capture how awesome this polish is.  Here is a quick sun/shade view outside.  None of the colors come across through the camera lens like they do to the naked eye.  You just need to see this in person to fully appreciate it's glory.


----------



## Monika1

Quote:

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Then I stamped it (almost a week later) with China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise and the Pueen #48 plate. The stamping isn't super tidy, straight, or opaque, but it works anyway!



      




Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Love this look!  Someday, I hope to attempt stamping; cool stuff!


Thank-you so much! If you have the tools already, go for it! If you don't, a really easy way to get started is to find a little stamp/scraper/plate set such as those from the dollar store or your average store with a good nail section. The one I got was no more than $3 and is actually a knock-off (believe it or not!) of the one posted on the stamping thread with the purple plastic. It came with five plates, but one is enough to start playing and see if it's something you'd enjoy. Polish-wise, I do enjoy using the Konad polishes, but I would suggest you can very easily use some of your thicker, more opaque regular polishes and see what works. I have many that work too. I takes a bit of experimenting, and one great tip I came across is to make sure you put a decent coat of top coat over your base. Then if you stamp and really don't like the alignment or transfer, you can use some remover to wipe of the stamp image without having to start the mani from scratch. The top coat layer gives you a buffer to protect the base, and you can generally get the image off without causing too much damage to the base if you use a soaked Q-tip to gently remove it. Plate-wise, I now have Pueen, Bundle Monster, and a very small number of Konad plates. I'm certainly interested in more (wish I had a good x/y/z image or a/b/c pattern), but the plates I have would give me the variety to easily create an enormous number of unique looks.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Thank-you so much! If you have the tools already, go for it! If you don't, a really easy way to get started is to find a little stamp/scraper/plate set such as those from the dollar store or your average store with a good nail section. The one I got was no more than $3 and is actually a knock-off (believe it or not!) of the one posted on the stamping thread with the purple plastic. It came with five plates, but one is enough to start playing and see if it's something you'd enjoy. Polish-wise, I do enjoy using the Konad polishes, but I would suggest you can very easily use some of your thicker, more opaque regular polishes and see what works. I have many that work too. I takes a bit of experimenting, and one great tip I came across is to make sure you put a decent coat of top coat over your base. Then if you stamp and really don't like the alignment or transfer, you can use some remover to wipe of the stamp image without having to start the mani from scratch. The top coat layer gives you a buffer to protect the base, and you can generally get the image off without causing too much damage to the base if you use a soaked Q-tip to gently remove it. Plate-wise, I now have Pueen, Bundle Monster, and a very small number of Konad plates.* I'm certainly interested in more (wish I had a good x/y/z image or a/b/c pattern), but the plates I have would give me the variety to easily create an enormous number of unique looks.*
I do this all the time.  I have all the Bundle Monsters, 2 sets each of the Winstonia and Mash plus over 30 other misc plates and I still find myself going "I wish I had a " quite often!!!


----------



## Polishisforboys

Hello all,

My name is Matt. My wife and I have over 500 nail polishes in our collection as well as many stickers and stamper plates   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been lurking on this site for some time, and finally registered today.

Over a year ago, I started a blog to show the fun nail art and nail styles I do. Now that I FINALLY have a decent camera, I plan on posting color realistic images and useful information. In part cause it's fun, in part cause we usually buy all the new colors that come out immediately and it can be cool to see them before you buy, and lastly, in part cause I want to spread the message that it's OK for boys and men to wear any color polish they would like! 

I will continue reading through the vast information here and will now join in the discussions, mostly to do with polish, but I also like some other makeups. My wife is awesome with her makeup. I hope people enjoy my posts and blogs as much as I enjoy reading here and elsewhere! Thanks!

Here is what I'm wearing today:

*Darkest to lightest*
*Opi* - Here today, Aragon tomorrow
*Opi* - Jade is the new black
*China Glaze* - Starboard
*Essie* - First Timer
*China Glaze* - Re-fresh mint


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As I thought, I can't even remotely capture how awesome this polish is.  Here is a quick sun/shade view outside.  None of the colors come across through the camera lens like they do to the naked eye.  You just need to see this in person to fully appreciate it's glory.






That is a very neat polish. I'm glad you were able to get it and show us!

I'm really liking this angle:





I feel like this polish bridges the kind of polish colours I really enjoy and the polish colours I think of more when I think of my mom, who identifies her complexion as 'fall'.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is a very neat polish. I'm glad you were able to get it and show us!

I'm really liking this angle:





I feel like this polish bridges the kind of polish colours I really enjoy and the polish colours I think of more when I think of my mom, who identifies her complexion as 'fall'.
It's kind of weird for me that this was my number one "lemming" when it's not something I would normally go for.  I think because it's so unique to anything I have in my stash and that I have every worn.  It's got enough depth and complexity that I find myself being drawn to it whereas I wouldn't normally wear a bronze/olive/copper type shade.  I will grab this if I have to wear something that's a bit more sophisticated I think from now on.  I agree too that purple angle is my favorite too.  I played around and stamped it over black with a scale type pattern and am looking forward to doing some nail art using this combination too.  I saw someone use it with Wazowski from the same collection and it was fantastic.


----------



## jesemiaud

> Hello all, My name is Matt. My wife and I have over 500 nail polishes in our collection as well as many stickersÂ and stamper platesÂ   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been lurking on this site for some time, and finally registered today. Over a year ago, I started a blog to show the fun nail art and nail styles I do. Now that I FINALLY have a decent camera, I plan on posting color realistic images and useful information. In part cause it's fun, in part cause we usually buy all the new colors that come out immediately and it can be cool to see them before you buy, and lastly, in part cause I want to spread the message that it's OK for boys and men to wear any color polish they would like!Â  I will continueÂ reading through the vast information here and will now join in the discussions, mostly to do with polish, but I also like some other makeups. My wife is awesome with her makeup. I hope people enjoy my posts and blogs as much as I enjoy reading here and elsewhere! Thanks! Here is what I'm wearing today: *Darkest to lightest* *Opi* - Here today, Aragon tomorrow *Opi* - Jade is the new black *China Glaze* - Starboard *Essie* - First Timer *China Glaze* - Re-fresh mint


 Welcome!


----------



## Polishisforboys

Thank you, Jesemiaud  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

I am a sucker for a good crelly polish.  Anyone who has talked to me at all on here knows that.  Last month at Sally there were ice cream shoppe minis of colored polishes with black glitter that were dupes for Deborah Lippman polishes (at least 3 of the 4 were).  This month it's these! 





I decided to do a mani with two of them.  I wanted a very spring like manicure and the polish on the left is called Fresh as Daisy and reminded me of a flower immediately.  The pinks, with a touch of gold and green glitter looks like you could have crushed up a flower bed and stuck it in a bottle.  I will say I don't understand the name of "Daisy" as that usually to me would incite images of white and yellow.  Nevertheless it's really pretty.  The one on the far right is called So Re-leafed.  Again reminded me of crushed up leaves and grass and I thought that would make a cute accent. 

I hate these bottles though, I won't lie.  I had to use the dab method to apply and next time will do them over a base shade.  All my brushes looked like someone chewed them up.  It is buy 2 get 1 free this month so for all 4 of these plus 2 more the total with Sally discount was $4.00 even.  I think they are worth it.  If you don't already have Brainy which is another Deborah Lippman dupe you should scoop that one up too.





This is 2 coats no topcoat yet.  Dries just a bit bumpy.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's kind of weird for me that this was my number one "lemming" when it's not something I would normally go for.  I think because it's so unique to anything I have in my stash and that I have every worn.  It's got enough depth and complexity that I find myself being drawn to it whereas I wouldn't normally wear a bronze/olive/copper type shade.  I will grab this if I have to wear something that's a bit more sophisticated I think from now on.  I agree too that purple angle is my favorite too.  I played around and stamped it over black with a scale type pattern and am looking forward to doing some nail art using this combination too.  I saw someone use it with Wazowski from the same collection and it was fantastic. 
Where is your scale pattern?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a sucker for a good crelly polish.  Anyone who has talked to me at all on here knows that.  Last month at Sally there were ice cream shoppe minis of colored polishes with black glitter that were dupes for Deborah Lippman polishes (at least 3 of the 4 were).  This month it's these! 





I decided to do a mani with two of them.  I wanted a very spring like manicure and the polish on the left is called Fresh as Daisy and reminded me of a flower immediately.  The pinks, with a touch of gold and green glitter looks like you could have crushed up a flower bed and stuck it in a bottle.  I will say I don't understand the name of "Daisy" as that usually to me would incite images of white and yellow.  Nevertheless it's really pretty.  The one on the far right is called So Re-leafed.  Again reminded me of crushed up leaves and grass and I thought that would make a cute accent. 

I hate these bottles though, I won't lie.  I had to use the dab method to apply and next time will do them over a base shade.  All my brushes looked like someone chewed them up.  It is buy 2 get 1 free this month so for all 4 of these plus 2 more the total with Sally discount was $4.00 even.  I think they are worth it.  If you don't already have Brainy which is another Deborah Lippman dupe you should scoop that one up too.





This is 2 coats no topcoat yet.  Dries just a bit bumpy.
Amazing to get six polishes for $4! I agree, Fresh As A Daisy should be green, yellow, and white, but I do like your colour combination. But I do accept it could be annoying to try naming hundreds of new products, try not to name them to duplicate other brands' names, and be somewhat relevant to current culture and the colour. Actually, I take that back; I think it would be interesting! The pink would be Peonies At Dawn. I'm thinking the blue is dewdrops on the petals. Ooh, another good name. It can't be that hard. Now, which brands already have used those names?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polishisforboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello all,

My name is Matt. My wife and I have over 500 nail polishes in our collection as well as many stickers and stamper plates   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been lurking on this site for some time, and finally registered today.

Over a year ago, I started a blog to show the fun nail art and nail styles I do. Now that I FINALLY have a decent camera, I plan on posting color realistic images and useful information. In part cause it's fun, in part cause we usually buy all the new colors that come out immediately and it can be cool to see them before you buy, and lastly, in part cause I want to spread the message that it's OK for boys and men to wear any color polish they would like! 

I will continue reading through the vast information here and will now join in the discussions, mostly to do with polish, but I also like some other makeups. My wife is awesome with her makeup. I hope people enjoy my posts and blogs as much as I enjoy reading here and elsewhere! Thanks!

Here is what I'm wearing today:

*Darkest to lightest*
*Opi* - Here today, Aragon tomorrow
*Opi* - Jade is the new black
*China Glaze* - Starboard
*Essie* - First Timer
*China Glaze* - Re-fresh mint








Nice fresh combination. Welcome!


----------



## NotTheMama

> I am a sucker for a good crelly polish.Â  Anyone who has talked to me at all on here knows that.Â  Last month at Sally there were ice cream shoppe minis of colored polishes with black glitter that were dupes for Deborah Lippman polishes (at least 3 of the 4 were).Â  This month it's these!Â
> 
> I decided to do a mani with two of them.Â  I wanted a very spring like manicure and the polish on the left is called Fresh as Daisy and reminded me of a flower immediately.Â  The pinks, with a touch of gold and green glitter looks like you could have crushed up a flower bed and stuck it in a bottle.Â  I will say I don't understand the name of "Daisy" as that usually to me would incite images of white and yellow.Â  Nevertheless it's really pretty.Â  The one on the far right is called So Re-leafed.Â  Again reminded me of crushed up leaves and grass and I thought that would make a cute accent.Â  I hate these bottles though, I won't lie.Â  I had to use the dab method to apply and next time will do them over a base shade.Â  All my brushes looked like someone chewed them up.Â  It is buy 2 get 1 free this month so for all 4 of these plus 2 more the total with Sally discount was $4.00 even.Â  I think they are worth it.Â  If you don't already have Brainy which is another Deborah Lippman dupe you should scoop that one up too.
> 
> This is 2 coats no topcoat yet.Â  Dries just a bit bumpy.


 Pretty, I love that mani!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polishisforboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello all,

My name is Matt. My wife and I have over 500 nail polishes in our collection as well as many stickers and stamper plates   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been lurking on this site for some time, and finally registered today.

Over a year ago, I started a blog to show the fun nail art and nail styles I do. Now that I FINALLY have a decent camera, I plan on posting color realistic images and useful information. In part cause it's fun, in part cause we usually buy all the new colors that come out immediately and it can be cool to see them before you buy, and lastly, in part cause I want to spread the message that it's OK for boys and men to wear any color polish they would like! 

I will continue reading through the vast information here and will now join in the discussions, mostly to do with polish, but I also like some other makeups. My wife is awesome with her makeup. I hope people enjoy my posts and blogs as much as I enjoy reading here and elsewhere! Thanks!

Here is what I'm wearing today:

*Darkest to lightest*
*Opi* - Here today, Aragon tomorrow
*Opi* - Jade is the new black
*China Glaze* - Starboard
*Essie* - First Timer
*China Glaze* - Re-fresh mint









Welcome!  I have been wanting Jade is the New Black, thanks for posting this!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a sucker for a good crelly polish.  Anyone who has talked to me at all on here knows that.  Last month at Sally there were ice cream shoppe minis of colored polishes with black glitter that were dupes for Deborah Lippman polishes (at least 3 of the 4 were).  This month it's these! 





I decided to do a mani with two of them.  I wanted a very spring like manicure and the polish on the left is called Fresh as Daisy and reminded me of a flower immediately.  The pinks, with a touch of gold and green glitter looks like you could have crushed up a flower bed and stuck it in a bottle.  I will say I don't understand the name of "Daisy" as that usually to me would incite images of white and yellow.  Nevertheless it's really pretty.  The one on the far right is called So Re-leafed.  Again reminded me of crushed up leaves and grass and I thought that would make a cute accent. 

I hate these bottles though, I won't lie.  I had to use the dab method to apply and next time will do them over a base shade.  All my brushes looked like someone chewed them up.  It is buy 2 get 1 free this month so for all 4 of these plus 2 more the total with Sally discount was $4.00 even.  I think they are worth it.  If you don't already have Brainy which is another Deborah Lippman dupe you should scoop that one up too.





This is 2 coats no topcoat yet.  Dries just a bit bumpy.
Those are cute!


----------



## Lumaday

I just picked up the OPI Matte top coat from Sally's, I love how much it changes the look of a polish!  I just put on my new Julep collection and did half and half nails with the matte top coat just to test it out.  I can tell I'm going to have a lot of fun and create new looks with this top coat.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Amazing to get six polishes for $4! I agree, Fresh As A Daisy should be green, yellow, and white, but I do like your colour combination. But I do accept it could be annoying to try naming hundreds of new products, try not to name them to duplicate other brands' names, and be somewhat relevant to current culture and the colour. Actually, I take that back; I think it would be interesting! The pink would be Peonies At Dawn. I'm thinking the blue is dewdrops on the petals. Ooh, another good name. It can't be that hard. Now, which brands already have used those names?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They are only mini sized (1/8 oz like the Sephora by OPI minis) but that's still fine by me.  I totally forgot to list the names of the other two.  The blue is Mulberry Affair and the white with purple glitters is Petal Pusher. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Where is your scale pattern?
The one I chose I think was too small.  I left the cotton ball with the polish removed on it so you can see what it looked like when I removed it.  Totally purple!  The other side of the nail is Dance Legend Sully over China Glaze textured black polish in Bump in the Night.  I was practicing the water spotted look with a duochrome over a black textured.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a sucker for a good crelly polish.  Anyone who has talked to me at all on here knows that.  Last month at Sally there were ice cream shoppe minis of colored polishes with black glitter that were dupes for Deborah Lippman polishes (at least 3 of the 4 were).  This month it's these! 





I decided to do a mani with two of them.  I wanted a very spring like manicure and the polish on the left is called Fresh as Daisy and reminded me of a flower immediately.  The pinks, with a touch of gold and green glitter looks like you could have crushed up a flower bed and stuck it in a bottle.  I will say I don't understand the name of "Daisy" as that usually to me would incite images of white and yellow.  Nevertheless it's really pretty.  The one on the far right is called So Re-leafed.  Again reminded me of crushed up leaves and grass and I thought that would make a cute accent. 

I hate these bottles though, I won't lie.  I had to use the dab method to apply and next time will do them over a base shade.  All my brushes looked like someone chewed them up.  It is buy 2 get 1 free this month so for all 4 of these plus 2 more the total with Sally discount was $4.00 even.  I think they are worth it.  If you don't already have Brainy which is another Deborah Lippman dupe you should scoop that one up too.





This is 2 coats no topcoat yet.  Dries just a bit bumpy.
Amazing to get six polishes for $4! I agree, Fresh As A Daisy should be green, yellow, and white, but I do like your colour combination. But I do accept it could be annoying to try naming hundreds of new products, try not to name them to duplicate other brands' names, and be somewhat relevant to current culture and the colour. Actually, I take that back; I think it would be interesting! The pink would be Peonies At Dawn. I'm thinking the blue is dewdrops on the petals. Ooh, another good name. It can't be that hard. Now, which brands already have used those names?   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


If you look up photos of Gerbera daisies, the polish name makes more sense.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Thank-you so much! If you have the tools already, go for it! If you don't, a really easy way to get started is to find a little stamp/scraper/plate set such as those from the dollar store or your average store with a good nail section. The one I got was no more than $3 and is actually a knock-off (believe it or not!) of the one posted on the stamping thread with the purple plastic. It came with five plates, but one is enough to start playing and see if it's something you'd enjoy. Polish-wise, I do enjoy using the Konad polishes, but I would suggest you can very easily use some of your thicker, more opaque regular polishes and see what works. I have many that work too. I takes a bit of experimenting, and one great tip I came across is to make sure you put a decent coat of top coat over your base. Then if you stamp and really don't like the alignment or transfer, you can use some remover to wipe of the stamp image without having to start the mani from scratch. The top coat layer gives you a buffer to protect the base, and you can generally get the image off without causing too much damage to the base if you use a soaked Q-tip to gently remove it. Plate-wise, I now have Pueen, Bundle Monster, and a very small number of Konad plates. I'm certainly interested in more (wish I had a good x/y/z image or a/b/c pattern), but the plates I have would give me the variety to easily create an enormous number of unique looks.
Awesome!  Thanks so much for the tips, it's definitely something I want to get into; so many possibilities!  If I'm able to learn to do it half as well as you have, I'll be super-happy with myself!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kitsunesunset

Hurriedly painted nails because we are in the midst of moving and I neglected to use gloves while cleaning and chipped my last mani to heck and when I removed it realized I had dyed nails. I just received this yesterday. It's OPI It's My Year and I took a couple of pics because it is so strange in different lights. (Awesome but don't have anything like it.)


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Zoya Heidi + China Glaze Electrify &amp; Shany stamping plate


----------



## Christa W

Today is World Autism Day and I decided to use it as an excuse to try a method I have been dying to try out which is the lead light technique. I am foaming at the mouth to get my hands on the OPI sheer tints polishes but in the meantime I had to use one I have had for a million years.  This is Maybelline Express Blue Water tinted polish on top of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I stamped Mash plate 62 using Revlon Urban and then used a dotting tool to fill in the sheer polish.  I coated it all with one coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I love this so much it's not even funny.  I used a rectangle stamper to help get my lines straighter than normal.  It's not perfect stamping but better than I have done in awhile.


----------



## Polishisforboys

Thank you Monika1 and Prettylights.

Christa W, my wife loves those milky glitters too, but I have not really gotten into them. However, the combination in your image looks very nice and is making me rethink them. I think a combo of 2 or more would be the way to go for me.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polishisforboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you Monika1 and Prettylights.

Christa W, my wife loves those milky glitters too, but I have not really gotten into them. However, the combination in your image looks very nice and is making me rethink them. I think a combo of 2 or more would be the way to go for me. 
I seriously have an addiction to them.  The more I can wear at one time the better!!!  I really did love how well they go together.  The other two make an awesome combo as well.  I may do them soon.  Also welcome as well.  I was so concerned with my crellies I forgot my manners!


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today is World Autism Day and I decided to use it as an excuse to try a method I have been dying to try out which is the lead light technique. I am foaming at the mouth to get my hands on the OPI sheer tints polishes but in the meantime I had to use one I have had for a million years.  This is Maybelline Express Blue Water tinted polish on top of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I stamped Mash plate 62 using Revlon Urban and then used a dotting tool to fill in the sheer polish.  I coated it all with one coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I love this so much it's not even funny.  I used a rectangle stamper to help get my lines straighter than normal.  It's not perfect stamping but better than I have done in awhile.




LOVE LOVE LOVE this one!  First, I love the stamping!  and the cause is near and dear to my heart!


----------



## Lumaday

Here's 3 coats of OPI Don't Burst My Bubble with Seche Vite top coat.  I didn't think I'd wind up loving this polish as much as I do!  It's such a delicate pink-tinged off white.  I've been doing nothing but colorful nails for a few months now and wanted a palette cleanser.  The formula on this was pretty good for it being a light/sheer shade.  The first two were slightly streaky but the third coat evened it out.  I just love the crelly finish!  But then - of course - I broke my pointer finger nail on the other hand today - sad!  I hate it when my nails aren't all the same length.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today is World Autism Day and I decided to use it as an excuse to try a method I have been dying to try out which is the lead light technique. I am foaming at the mouth to get my hands on the OPI sheer tints polishes but in the meantime I had to use one I have had for a million years.  This is Maybelline Express Blue Water tinted polish on top of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I stamped Mash plate 62 using Revlon Urban and then used a dotting tool to fill in the sheer polish.  I coated it all with one coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I love this so much it's not even funny.  I used a rectangle stamper to help get my lines straighter than normal.  It's not perfect stamping but better than I have done in awhile.




Wow, love this, you're so talented!!


----------



## Jessismith

> Today is World Autism Day and I decided to use it as an excuse to try a method I have been dying to try out which is the lead light technique. I am foaming at the mouth to get my hands on the OPI sheer tints polishes but in the meantime I had to use one I have had for a million years.Â  This is Maybelline Express Blue Water tinted polish on top of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.Â  I stamped Mash plate 62 using Revlon Urban and then used a dotting tool to fill in the sheer polish.Â  I coated it all with one coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.Â  I love this so much it's not even funny.Â  I used a rectangle stamper to help get my lines straighter than normal.Â  It's not perfect stamping but better than I have done in awhile.


 That is adorable!! Well done you!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today is World Autism Day and I decided to use it as an excuse to try a method I have been dying to try out which is the lead light technique. I am foaming at the mouth to get my hands on the OPI sheer tints polishes but in the meantime I had to use one I have had for a million years.  This is Maybelline Express Blue Water tinted polish on top of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I stamped Mash plate 62 using Revlon Urban and then used a dotting tool to fill in the sheer polish.  I coated it all with one coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I love this so much it's not even funny.  I used a rectangle stamper to help get my lines straighter than normal.  It's not perfect stamping but better than I have done in awhile.





This looks great! Can you please explain the reference to 'lead light technique'?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This looks great! Can you please explain the reference to 'lead light technique'?
Sure thing.  Basically lead light (it might be leadlight with no space) is similar to a stained glass window but is less complex.  The lead light technique in stamping is to use a light base color and then stamp the image using black (or in my case dark blue) over it right on the nail.  Then using a sheer polish you fill some areas in.  The idea is to not fill in the entire design but leave some background in it. 

Here is another design I did practicing over Color Club Mod in Manhattan.  Since the polish is sheer you can basically just paint right up and on the black lines and you won't see it.  You want to use designs that are pretty much just complete outlines and have no filled in areas at all.  This example is horrible color corrected and sloppy because I was trying some glitter sheers too and they weren't quite as successful as the completely sheer polishes.  There is a great tutorial on YouTube also by Messy Mansion I will link here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIcBhxTPcYw


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
This looks great! Can you please explain the reference to 'lead light technique'?
Sure thing.  Basically lead light (it might be leadlight with no space) is similar to a stained glass window but is less complex.  The lead light technique in stamping is to use a light base color and then stamp the image using black (or in my case dark blue) over it right on the nail.  Then using a sheer polish you fill some areas in.  The idea is to not fill in the entire design but leave some background in it. 

Here is another design I did practicing over Color Club Mod in Manhattan.  Since the polish is sheer you can basically just paint right up and on the black lines and you won't see it.  You want to use designs that are pretty much just complete outlines and have no filled in areas at all.  This example is horrible color corrected and sloppy because I was trying some glitter sheers too and they weren't quite as successful as the completely sheer polishes.  There is a great tutorial on YouTube also by Messy Mansion I will link here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIcBhxTPcYw



  


Cool, thanks! I read nail blogs so obsessively that I'm amazed when someone mentions a technique that I haven't read about. Of course, I could also be losing my memory in my early 30s...


----------



## meaganola

Wow, you guys. Espionage Cosmetics wraps immediately after application:




A FULL WEEK LATER (all-caps are deliberate):



Their suggestion is to apply top coat every day or two, but I only bothered the first night and then again last night, and I think I could very well get two weeks of wear if I really want to. I think these are the best-wearing wraps I've tried -- and even better than polish. I'm very glad about this because I've been do exhausted at night that I haven't felt up to even removing them. I'm also very glad they do nothing but amazing and nerdy/geeky/fannish designs because these are definitely designs I will be happy to stare at for at least a week at a time when I usually can't look at a color on my nails for more than three days in a row!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow, you guys. Espionage Cosmetics wraps immediately after application:




A FULL WEEK LATER (all-caps are deliberate):




Their suggestion is to apply top coat every day or two, but I only bothered the first night and then again last night, and I think I could very well get two weeks of wear if I really want to. I think these are the best-wearing wraps I've tried -- and even better than polish. I'm very glad about this because I've been do exhausted at night that I haven't felt up to even removing them. I'm also very glad they do nothing but amazing and nerdy/geeky/fannish designs because these are definitely designs I will be happy to stare at for at least a week at a time when I usually can't look at a color on my nails for more than three days in a row!
Amazing!  I am going to look them up right now!   Wait.. these are the ones on ThinkGeek.com OMG!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hurriedly painted nails because we are in the midst of moving and I neglected to use gloves while cleaning and chipped my last mani to heck and when I removed it realized I had dyed nails. I just received this yesterday. It's OPI It's My Year and I took a couple of pics because it is so strange in different lights. (Awesome but don't have anything like it.)








It reminds me just a bit of Zoya Tinsley, another 'strange' one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Which was the super staining polish?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's 3 coats of OPI Don't Burst My Bubble with Seche Vite top coat.  I didn't think I'd wind up loving this polish as much as I do!  It's such a delicate pink-tinged off white.  I've been doing nothing but colorful nails for a few months now and wanted a palette cleanser.  The formula on this was pretty good for it being a light/sheer shade.  The first two were slightly streaky but the third coat evened it out.  I just love the crelly finish!  But then - of course - I broke my pointer finger nail on the other hand today - sad!  I hate it when my nails aren't all the same length.













I've considered this one, but it's out of my cart again (uh, that sounds bad - not because of this!). It looks nice and fresh and clean!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today is World Autism Day and I decided to use it as an excuse to try a method I have been dying to try out which is the lead light technique. I am foaming at the mouth to get my hands on the OPI sheer tints polishes but in the meantime I had to use one I have had for a million years.  This is Maybelline Express Blue Water tinted polish on top of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I stamped Mash plate 62 using Revlon Urban and then used a dotting tool to fill in the sheer polish.  I coated it all with one coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I love this so much it's not even funny.  I used a rectangle stamper to help get my lines straighter than normal.  It's not perfect stamping but better than I have done in awhile.





Wow Christa that is really fantastic! I love the way it looks like the 'blue puzzle layer' floats on the 'white puzzle layer'. The colour combination is wonderful and that tint is really applied so very evenly. Thanks for reminding us of an important day - World Autism Day - which draws attention and funding to a condition that effects so many people. I think of a friend whose son has 25 hours of therapy a week, which one parent must always attend, in addition to his school. There are so many milestones they have watched him miss and they have so much concern for his future. It is a difficult thing (as are all conditions and illnesses) financially, spiritually. logistically, relationship-wise, and in so many other ways. But it is wonderful that the intensive therapy is an option for him, and that it could move him to a point in his future where he might be able to manage an independent or slightly assisted life. That would be exciting!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Heidi + China Glaze Electrify &amp; Shany stamping plate

Fun! I always enjoy your glitter gradients. Are the flower centres 'rhinestones'?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you look up photos of Gerbera daisies, the polish name makes more sense.

Good point, though they're not what I typically think of when you say 'daisy'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

> Wow, you guys. Espionage Cosmetics wraps immediately after application:
> 
> 
> 
> A FULL WEEK LATER (all-caps are deliberate):
> 
> 
> 
> Their suggestion is to apply top coat every day or two, but I only bothered the first night and then again last night, and I think I could very well get two weeks of wear if I really want to. I think these are the best-wearing wraps I've tried -- and even better than polish. I'm very glad about this because I've been do exhausted at night that I haven't felt up to even removing them. I'm also very glad they do nothing but amazing and nerdy/geeky/fannish designs because these are definitely designs I will be happy to stare at for at least a week at a time when I usually can't look at a color on my nails for more than three days in a row!


 Those are so awesome! What top coat did you use?


----------



## Christa W

Thank you all for your wonderful comments on my puzzle/Autism manicure.  When my boyfriend saw it he said they were "pretty" and asked if they were decals.  I think I did good.  I had dinged the pointer finger right after I took the photo and I decided to try and see what would happen if I added a jelly/sheer thermal pink polish on one of the nails as an accent.  It goes clear when warm and pink when cold but I pretty much ruined what a great mani I had so I removed them.  The right hand took me so long and was even more straight than the left.  I put so much work in it and removed it because I was being stupid.  Thankfully I got some nail mail today and decided to keep the blue theme going. 

This is KB Shimmer Debbie Does Denim from the misfit polishes last summer.  They were one offs or polishes that never made it to the actual product line so they were sold off.  I got mine on blog sales.  There was anywhere from 7 of each to 100 or some ridiculously small amount.  Apparently there was a server crash when it happened and it caused a lot of drama.  There were 17 polishes in total.  I only have 5.  Debbie Does Denim is one of them.  This polish is packed with glitter.  So much so that it dries bumpy.  I used 2 coats of polish, 1 coat Gelous, and 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  Next time I will do 1 coat over Revlon Urban or similar shade.  Partially to save polish and hopefully it won't be so thirsty for top coat like this was.  This polish is freaking gorgeous.  The teal glitter just makes it pop.  The only review I read said they thought it was muddy.  I get where you might think that BEFORE you top coat because you need to have something on to see these babies shine.  It was like crushed gems under a glass.  UGH.  I died and went to crelly heaven.  This is the perfect blue base and I adore this to bits and pieces.  Now lets see if I can keep from banging them on anything since there is so much polish under my last top coat.





I was having such a hard time capturing this.  You can barely see the sparkle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I decided to mattify it using Essie Matte About You so you can see all the glitters in here.


----------



## meaganola

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Those are so awesome! What top coat did you use?
Just your basic cheap Wet'n'Wild Wild Shine clear coat.  The stuff that's usually 99 cents a bottle. 

As a side note, the directions for the wraps say to use top coat to protect the wraps, but I guess there is some sort of chemical magic going on because I also heard the Espionage people say to use top coat to "bond" the wraps to your nails, and I think that top coat truly does react with the wraps in some way.  When I applied the top coat, the wraps kind of almost softened up upon application, which made me worry that they would not wear well *at all*, but then they hardened back up as the top coat dried.  I was thinking about changing to an actual polish tonight because it's been a week since I put these on, but now I think I'm going to stick with these until the weekend because my Square Hue box should arrive tomorrow or Saturday, and I know there's a color in there that I plan on using immediately, so I might as well keep these on until then because they don't really look bad.  There's one nail that appears to have tip wear (it was actually an unfortunate incident when the top coat was still curing), but you have to look carefully, and I could easily tip all of my nails with silver, and no one would be able to notice any issues. 

Anyway.  I'm extremely impressed with the wear on these.  It's seriously tempting to see just how long I can wear these before I *need* to change them, but I think I'll try that experiment with a different pattern.  (I have Steampunk, Cunning Hat, Heckling Robots, Comic Book, two sets of Time Lord, and three sets of the Emerald City Comic Con exclusive:  Green and silver graduated glitter with bandit masks at nail bases!  Plus there's a comic book shop here that carries some of the patterns in-store, so I might go whine at the manager and see if they will carry more of the comics stuff.  I *need* Adamantium for May 24th!)

(I'm starting to have noticeable space at the base of my nails, and especially on my thumbs, but that's called growth, so that's not anything I'm considering to be an issue here.)


----------



## Jessismith

Revlon Parfumerie - Moonlit Woods I think this color is gorgeous, but I don't care for the frost finish. I really hate a frost - always so streaky and gross at edges and tips. Has anyone mastered the stuff?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just your basic cheap Wet'n'Wild Wild Shine clear coat.  The stuff that's usually 99 cents a bottle. 

As a side note, the directions for the wraps say to use top coat to protect the wraps, but I guess there is some sort of chemical magic going on because I also heard the Espionage people say to use top coat to "bond" the wraps to your nails, and I think that top coat truly does react with the wraps in some way.  When I applied the top coat, the wraps kind of almost softened up upon application, which made me worry that they would not wear well *at all*, but then they hardened back up as the top coat dried.  I was thinking about changing to an actual polish tonight because it's been a week since I put these on, but now I think I'm going to stick with these until the weekend because my Square Hue box should arrive tomorrow or Saturday, and I know there's a color in there that I plan on using immediately, so I might as well keep these on until then because they don't really look bad.  There's one nail that appears to have tip wear (it was actually an unfortunate incident when the top coat was still curing), but you have to look carefully, and I could easily tip all of my nails with silver, and no one would be able to notice any issues. 

Anyway.  I'm extremely impressed with the wear on these.  It's seriously tempting to see just how long I can wear these before I *need* to change them, but I think I'll try that experiment with a different pattern.  (I have Steampunk, Cunning Hat, Heckling Robots, Comic Book, two sets of Time Lord, and three sets of the Emerald City Comic Con exclusive:  Green and silver graduated glitter with bandit masks at nail bases!  Plus there's a comic book shop here that carries some of the patterns in-store, so I might go whine at the manager and see if they will carry more of the comics stuff.  I *need* Adamantium for May 24th!)

(I'm starting to have noticeable space at the base of my nails, and especially on my thumbs, but that's called growth, so that's not anything I'm considering to be an issue here.)
Are these ones you peel off or use acetone?  What you described sounds like they are made of polish and when you apply the top coat it shrinks them on kind of.  Same thing happens when I make decals of my own.


----------



## Kitsunesunset

> It reminds me just a bit of Zoya Tinsley, another 'strange' one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â  Which was the super staining polish?






The super staining one was the Sinful Colors in Rise &amp; Shine, but I also didn't use a base coat because I don't own one yet. :-/


----------



## annatomical

NCLA Emerald Bay - on my toes!


----------



## lissa1307

So been super hectic and I feel like its cheating but I went a cpl weeks ago and got hot pink gel nails..just plain solid pink...it is my favorite color and shade but I might be insane after another week of staring at them. I've just had no drive to paint them lately...never thought I'd say that.


----------



## wrkreads

My birthday nails: I decided to try some new polishes, and did a scalloped French tip. I have been doing so many straight swatches lately that this feels fancy.

Purple is Essence Petal to the Metal and the tips are actually dark blue Color Club in First Looks.


----------



## acostakk

Delush Born in Blood


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  If you look up photos of Gerbera daisies, the polish name makes more sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point, though they're not what I typically think of when you say 'daisy'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Click to expand...

 I agree, but I wanted to find out what they might have had in mind.


----------



## sleepykat

> So been super hectic and I feel like its cheating but I went a cpl weeks ago and got hot pink gel nails..just plain solid pink...it is my favorite color and shade but I might be insane after another week of staring at them. I've just had no drive to paint them lately...never thought I'd say that.


 I don't think it's cheating. You wanted a break from painting them but still wanted pretty nails.


----------



## sleepykat

> Revlon Parfumerie - Moonlit Woods I think this color is gorgeous, but I don't care for the frost finish. I really hate a frost - always so streaky and gross at edges and tips. Has anyone mastered the stuff?


 I definitely have not mastered it and the brush strokey ones drive me nuts. But I read that it helps to put a matte top coat under each coat of a streaky polish. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you all for your wonderful comments on my puzzle/Autism manicure.  When my boyfriend saw it he said they were "pretty" and asked if they were decals.  I think I did good.  I had dinged the pointer finger right after I took the photo and I decided to try and see what would happen if I added a jelly/sheer thermal pink polish on one of the nails as an accent.  It goes clear when warm and pink when cold but I pretty much ruined what a great mani I had so I removed them.  The right hand took me so long and was even more straight than the left.  I put so much work in it and removed it because I was being stupid.  Thankfully I got some nail mail today and decided to keep the blue theme going. 

This is KB Shimmer Debbie Does Denim from the misfit polishes last summer.  They were one offs or polishes that never made it to the actual product line so they were sold off.  I got mine on blog sales.  There was anywhere from 7 of each to 100 or some ridiculously small amount.  Apparently there was a server crash when it happened and it caused a lot of drama.  There were 17 polishes in total.  I only have 5.  Debbie Does Denim is one of them.  This polish is packed with glitter.  So much so that it dries bumpy.  I used 2 coats of polish, 1 coat Gelous, and 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  Next time I will do 1 coat over Revlon Urban or similar shade.  Partially to save polish and hopefully it won't be so thirsty for top coat like this was.  This polish is freaking gorgeous.  The teal glitter just makes it pop.  The only review I read said they thought it was muddy.  I get where you might think that BEFORE you top coat because you need to have something on to see these babies shine.  It was like crushed gems under a glass.  UGH.  I died and went to crelly heaven.  This is the perfect blue base and I adore this to bits and pieces.  Now lets see if I can keep from banging them on anything since there is so much polish under my last top coat.





I was having such a hard time capturing this.  You can barely see the sparkle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I decided to mattify it using Essie Matte About You so you can see all the glitters in here.





Yay blue! or maybe blurple... I've had that same problem with capturing the sparkly essence of a polish on 'film'.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I definitely have not mastered it and the brush strokey ones drive me nuts. But I read that it helps to put a matte top coat under each coat of a streaky polish. I haven't tried it yet.

@Jessismith, great intense colour but agreed on disliking brushstrokes. I've heard but not tried the sponging method for applying frosts - I'll have to try that and the matte coats strategy!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Delush Born in Blood




Freaky name but nice red!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My birthday nails: I decided to try some new polishes, and did a scalloped French tip. I have been doing so many straight swatches lately that this feels fancy.

Purple is Essence Petal to the Metal and the tips are actually dark blue Color Club in First Looks.




Happy Birthday and glad you went artistic for it! Awesome!


----------



## madeupMegan

butter London Artful Dodger


----------



## BeMyBait

Revlon Street Wear FX over Sinful Colors Miami Heat I found an old basket of polishes after cleaning out the spare room. It was my stash before I received a big collection of nail polish two christmas' ago. It had all my retro Street Wear polishes in there so I wanted to use one of those. The SC was a little thin, in some places its pretty transparent even with the FX topcoat, but it still looks pretty vibrant.


----------



## Christa W

As I predicted my manicure didn't last much after I typed my post.  I really haven't figured out a good top coat to put over Gelous that dries it completely.  I end up with that super squishy wet paint under dry to the touch top coat.  I didn't do anything fancy just opened a ziploc bag to get out my cheese for my tacos. 

This morning I felt like giving another KB Shimmer misfit a try.  I mentioned this one in the Indie Lovers thread and posted macros for both polishes there too in case anyone is interested.  This is The Peach Pit.  I love everything about this polish from the name to the application.  This is three thin coats.  First pic is with no topcoat second is with one coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  It could use another coat of top coat to completely smooth it out but after yesterday I will leave it a bit bumpy.  I am already worried that when I take a shower after work it's going to chip anyway.  I love that this is in a very light peach base.  Under certain lights it almost looks like yellow.  It's a feminine take on the crelly polishes I love so much.  I actually like that you can see my VNL it looks more like a french glitter mani almost this way.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Revlon Street Wear FX over Sinful Colors Miami Heat

I found an old basket of polishes after cleaning out the spare room. It was my stash before I received a big collection of nail polish two christmas' ago. It had all my retro Street Wear polishes in there so I wanted to use one of those.

The SC was a little thin, in some places its pretty transparent even with the FX topcoat, but it still looks pretty vibrant.
I love Street Wear!! Gah!!


----------



## Lumaday

So I'm sure a lot of you have these already - but I finally bought some of those color wheels to swatch my polishes on and last night I spent part of the night doing swatches.  Why oh why didn't I get these sooner??  It's so much easier this way to see what I have, and to make sure I don't get dupes before I make purchases.  I showed my ever-faithful and patient with my beauty obsession boyfriend them and at first he said "Um, that's kinda weird" and then I showed him how they work and that I can just hold them up to my finger to figure out what color I want to put on, and then he said it was actually pretty smart. 

Anyway, today I have on OPI Love.Angel.Music.Baby. from the Gwen Stefani collection.  It's such a perfect cool-toned gold shimmer with a lovely satin finish and it dries super quick.  I needed to change my polish after messing up my previous manicure doing the swatches, so I threw this on right before bed and it dried in five minutes.  I love having this option for a super quick work appropriate mani, and because of the amazing finish it doesn't need a top coat which makes it even faster.  I got it at Sally's for $4.50


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



butter London Artful Dodger

Wow, love that shade, very unique and pretty.

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Revlon Street Wear FX over Sinful Colors Miami Heat

I found an old basket of polishes after cleaning out the spare room. It was my stash before I received a big collection of nail polish two christmas' ago. It had all my retro Street Wear polishes in there so I wanted to use one of those.

The SC was a little thin, in some places its pretty transparent even with the FX topcoat, but it still looks pretty vibrant.
Blue glitter, how fun!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As I predicted my manicure didn't last much after I typed my post.  I really haven't figured out a good top coat to put over Gelous that dries it completely.  I end up with that super squishy wet paint under dry to the touch top coat.  I didn't do anything fancy just opened a ziploc bag to get out my cheese for my tacos. 

This morning I felt like giving another KB Shimmer misfit a try.  I mentioned this one in the Indie Lovers thread and posted macros for both polishes there too in case anyone is interested.  This is The Peach Pit.  I love everything about this polish from the name to the application.  This is three thin coats.  First pic is with no topcoat second is with one coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  It could use another coat of top coat to completely smooth it out but after yesterday I will leave it a bit bumpy.  I am already worried that when I take a shower after work it's going to chip anyway.  I love that this is in a very light peach base.  Under certain lights it almost looks like yellow.  It's a feminine take on the crelly polishes I love so much.  I actually like that you can see my VNL it looks more like a french glitter mani almost this way.








That's so gorgeous and unique Christa, I can see why you love it.  It is so so spring!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm sure a lot of you have these already - but I finally bought some of those color wheels to swatch my polishes on and last night I spent part of the night doing swatches.  Why oh why didn't I get these sooner??  It's so much easier this way to see what I have, and to make sure I don't get dupes before I make purchases.  I showed my ever-faithful and patient with my beauty obsession boyfriend them and at first he said "Um, that's kinda weird" and then I showed him how they work and that I can just hold them up to my finger to figure out what color I want to put on, and then he said it was actually pretty smart. 

Anyway, today I have on OPI Love.Angel.Music.Baby. from the Gwen Stefani collection.  It's such a perfect cool-toned gold shimmer with a lovely satin finish and it dries super quick.  I needed to change my polish after messing up my previous manicure doing the swatches, so I threw this on right before bed and it dried in five minutes.  I love having this option for a super quick work appropriate mani, and because of the amazing finish it doesn't need a top coat which makes it even faster.  I got it at Sally's for $4.50




That's on my want list.  I have a few from that collection and I love them.  I adore the satin finishes quite a lot.


----------



## Hottmomma80

using sally hanson,revlon,rimmel


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That's on my want list.  I have a few from that collection and I love them.  I adore the satin finishes quite a lot.
They are all on sale at Sally's and so far I just got Hey Baby (it's a great pink but I wish it was a cooler pink) and this one.  I was considering the black satin one too - do you have that one?  I held off because I have Zoya Claudine and I tested out my matte top coat over it and the end result looks very similar to swatches I saw of it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are all on sale at Sally's and so far I just got Hey Baby (it's a great pink but I wish it was a cooler pink) and this one.  I was considering the black satin one too - do you have that one?  I held off because I have Zoya Claudine and I tested out my matte top coat over it and the end result looks very similar to swatches I saw of it.
Yes I love it.  It's my favorite black polish right now.





this is without topcoat.  It's stunning!  I was going to grab all these at the 50% clearance polishes but OPI told Sally not to sell them for that only the regular 50% off so I think I will wait until I find them at the salon in Walmart.  I want back ups for this and Push and Shove too.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes I love it.  It's my favorite black polish right now.





this is without topcoat.  It's stunning!  I was going to grab all these at the 50% clearance polishes but OPI told Sally not to sell them for that only the regular 50% off so I think I will wait until I find them at the salon in Walmart.  I want back ups for this and Push and Shove too.
Ooooh that does look pretty nice!!  Of course you have a ready swatch, ha ha, love that! 

I have Julep Jet and Cleopatra (latex black - love it!) and like I mentioned Zoya Claudine which is a more grey black with subtle gold shimmer.  I am going to have to consider this one too for sure.  My local Sally's has tons of these so I don't feel in a rush to get it yet.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ooooh that does look pretty nice!!  Of course you have a ready swatch, ha ha, love that! 

I have Julep Jet and Cleopatra (latex black - love it!) and like I mentioned Zoya Claudine which is a more grey black with subtle gold shimmer.  I am going to have to consider this one too for sure.  My local Sally's has tons of these so I don't feel in a rush to get it yet.
I almost bought Claudine at Ulta on clearance but passed. 

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow, love that shade, very unique and pretty.

Blue glitter, how fun!

That's so gorgeous and unique Christa, I can see why you love it.  It is so so spring!
Thanks!  I am very pleased.  This one was the one I was least excited about but I think I love it most.


----------



## BeMyBait

Oh man me too! I used to have a lot of Street Wear cosmetics. All that has lasted are about 10 polishes, but they're awesome.

Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I love Street Wear!! Gah!!


----------



## BeMyBait

I love this Black! Its like Leather for your Nails!

Quote:Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Â


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



butter London Artful Dodger

Ooh! This is so great in that I feel it spans the winter-spring transition really well. I love greys, maybe second to blues!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Revlon Street Wear FX over Sinful Colors Miami Heat

I found an old basket of polishes after cleaning out the spare room. It was my stash before I received a big collection of nail polish two christmas' ago. It had all my retro Street Wear polishes in there so I wanted to use one of those.

The SC was a little thin, in some places its pretty transparent even with the FX topcoat, but it still looks pretty vibrant.

What fun! Vintage nail polish, and blue to boot!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As I predicted my manicure didn't last much after I typed my post.  I really haven't figured out a good top coat to put over Gelous that dries it completely.  I end up with that super squishy wet paint under dry to the touch top coat.  I didn't do anything fancy just opened a ziploc bag to get out my cheese for my tacos. 

This morning I felt like giving another KB Shimmer misfit a try.  I mentioned this one in the Indie Lovers thread and posted macros for both polishes there too in case anyone is interested.  This is The Peach Pit.  I love everything about this polish from the name to the application.  This is three thin coats.  First pic is with no topcoat second is with one coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  It could use another coat of top coat to completely smooth it out but after yesterday I will leave it a bit bumpy.  I am already worried that when I take a shower after work it's going to chip anyway.  I love that this is in a very light peach base.  Under certain lights it almost looks like yellow.  It's a feminine take on the crelly polishes I love so much.  I actually like that you can see my VNL it looks more like a french glitter mani almost this way.









Christa you are so amazingly fast with changing your manis! Here I am, removed my blue-checker mani and gel mani base, and then filed down the nails, yesterday and I've been sitting all day with no polish on. That glitter is so sweet and I really love the pink base shade too.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm sure a lot of you have these already - but I finally bought some of those color wheels to swatch my polishes on and last night I spent part of the night doing swatches.  Why oh why didn't I get these sooner??  It's so much easier this way to see what I have, and to make sure I don't get dupes before I make purchases.  I showed my ever-faithful and patient with my beauty obsession boyfriend them and at first he said "Um, that's kinda weird" and then I showed him how they work and that I can just hold them up to my finger to figure out what color I want to put on, and then he said it was actually pretty smart. 

Anyway, today I have on OPI Love.Angel.Music.Baby. from the Gwen Stefani collection.  It's such a perfect cool-toned gold shimmer with a lovely satin finish and it dries super quick.  I needed to change my polish after messing up my previous manicure doing the swatches, so I threw this on right before bed and it dried in five minutes.  I love having this option for a super quick work appropriate mani, and because of the amazing finish it doesn't need a top coat which makes it even faster.  I got it at Sally's for $4.50





That colour is so so so beautiful on you! I actually don't have any OPI polishes at this point, but there are a lot of them that have really impressed me on this thread. This one is amazing with it's matte effect and lovely interesting shimmery subtlety. I don't have nail wheels either; I guess I haven't really thought about them, but it's a good point! I might not ever get them - it drives the point home on how many polishes there actually are - &gt;&gt;&gt; ostrich with head in the sand &lt;&lt;&lt; !


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hottmomma80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 using sally hanson,revlon,rimmel

That is so great! I love the creative use of the different colours and always admire manis that have a nude/skin-tone aspect in them. They just look so neat! It has a springy Easter feel, like candies and little chicks cracking out of eggs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes I love it.  It's my favorite black polish right now.





this is without topcoat.  It's stunning!  I was going to grab all these at the 50% clearance polishes but OPI told Sally not to sell them for that only the regular 50% off so I think I will wait until I find them at the salon in Walmart.  I want back ups for this and Push and Shove too.

Wow! That is a spectacular one. I'm already excited for next fall and the black polishes I'll wear then!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> More OPIs for my list! I just wish I had access to all these amazing sales.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That colour is so so so beautiful on you! I actually don't have any OPI polishes at this point, but there are a lot of them that have really impressed me on this thread. This one is amazing with it's matte effect and lovely interesting shimmery subtlety. I don't have nail wheels either; I guess I haven't really thought about them, but it's a good point! I might not ever get them - it drives the point home on how many polishes there actually are - &gt;&gt;&gt; ostrich with head in the sand &lt;&lt;&lt; !
Awe, thank you for the nice feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I agree about the matte effect and shimmer - it's very subtle and classy but still fun.  I want to try it with a top coat next, I bet the sparkle will really pop.

I personally love OPI polishes.  They are smooth and pigmented and have great staying power.  They are expensive but worth it!  I try to find mine on clearance at Wal Mart, Sally's, TJ Maxx, or Ulta.  If I can't find a shade I want on sale there then I scope out eBay where you can get them for $5-6 a bottle.

As far as the color wheels...I used to sit down when I wanted to paint my nails with 5-10 colors, paint a swatch on my finger, decide which one I wanted, and then remove the swatches and paint.  This way I can just use the wheel instead of actually painting test color!  I wound up with 9 full wheels x 18 shades per wheel, which means I have 162 polishes!  OMG, I have a problem, ha!


----------



## Hottmomma80

quote name="Monika1" url="/t/17506/nail-polish-youre-wearing-right-now/12990#post_2327744"] That is so great! I love the creative use of the different colours and always admire manis that have a nude/skin-tone aspect in them. They just look so neat! It has a springy Easter feel, like candies and little chicks cracking out of eggs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you Monika1


----------



## feemia

My Captain America nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hard Candy Soda Pop over Nailtini Bloody Mary.


----------



## Esthylove

Well. Technically not polish, but I have Gelish Sugar N Spice &amp; Everything Nice topped with High Bridge (I think, I did it days ago so it's hard to remember!)


----------



## Christa W

> Â Â  My Captain America nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Â Hard Candy Soda Pop over Nailtini Bloody Mary.


 I love these!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Captain America nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hard Candy Soda Pop over Nailtini Bloody Mary.

I like it! It They make me think of bubbles from soda pop.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well. Technically not polish, but I have Gelish Sugar N Spice &amp; Everything Nice topped with High Bridge (I think, I did it days ago so it's hard to remember!)

I still would like to see it!


----------



## Monika1

My nails have grown very well with the gel polish; I feel I'm starting to be a broken record on that, but it's exciting for me. I have some progress and mistake shots, which I have in spoilers, and my new mani is Gelish Holiday Party Blues. It's not super seasonal, but I have plans...
 

First I had to remove my turquoise and blue checker mani and the Gelish base. The base has been through neons, black texture, greens, and the most recent blue polish mani, and is still going strong. There is a small crack you can see on the edge of the left thumb, but it's really kept my nails from peeling and breaking under there. The tips are a bit worn, but not badly!



     


This is how the nails looked after removal. I was very very bad when I got started with the removal (after waiting 15 minutes with foil wraps). I started with my right pinky and part of the gel polish was loose, but there was a flap I could pull. Instead of leaving it... I pulled, and took a layer of nail along with it. Bad. Bad! I removed what I could safely on the others and then re-wrapped them for another 10 minutes. Then things worked better. I wasn't quite done when I took the left hand photos, but you can see the old peelies at the tips of the nails. I have never gotten this much length! Gel polish is amazing! And then I pulled the file out, oh well.



     


Why did I file them down? I wanted to take out the peelies and see if that trend will stop. I don't have much confidence of that, unfortunately, but we'll see. Also, for me they felt too long. I'm not accustomed to that! But now I miss them.



     


And here is 2 medium-thin coats of Gelish Holiday Party Blues. The strong flash suggests it needs another coat. But under normal circumstances it is 100% uniform and opaque, and I might add some accents; so I'm not adding a third coat.

Typical indoor light:



     



Flash:



     



I'll see if I can get some natural sunlight pics when it's not pouring and windy. This is impressively sparkly to the eye; but it's not translating to 'digital'.


----------



## Esthylove

Hopefully I did this right. I'm on my phone! Here you go [@]Monika1[/@]


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Hopefully I did this right. I'm on my phone!

Here you go @Monika1
oh gorgeous!  I love the color.... what is it?


----------



## Esthylove

It's gelish sugar n spice &amp; everything nice topped with high bridge- I think it's called.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> [@]davie[/@]


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's gelish sugar n spice &amp; everything nice topped with high bridge- I think it's called.
 


@davie
thanx  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  it's really pretty..... i definately want to start trying gelish!


----------



## Esthylove

I used to pay for it every few weeks and it was getting expensive so I bought all the stuff and now do it at home. It paid itself off pretty quick! Totally worth it!


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I used to pay for it every few weeks and it was getting expensive so I bought all the stuff and now do it at home. It paid itself off pretty quick! Totally worth it!
yeah... thats how i've been feeling lately and while i've been sort of inhibited about putting out the money for the lamp and all.... in the long run i think it makes sense.... and it really looks like it comes out gorgeous!


----------



## Esthylove

The uv lamps are cheaper. I had one that was around $30. But I'm impatient and hated waiting 2 minutes for the cure time. So my husband bought me the led light for my birthday and it cures in 30 seconds. So much faster. I like doing it at home because I can layer on the base coat because my nails are paper thin. It takes a little practice but so worth it. I've noticed that the colors are also cheaper on amazon. Sally's has them but you pay more for a smaller bottle!


----------



## davie

Wow... 2 min cure time...thats awesome!!!!  what a great hubby!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  i also have really thin nails that split constantly...so the idea of the base coat would be great too - i've heard that the strength of the gel is also good for nails that break easily... is that right?


----------



## Esthylove

Yeah, I think it is. I ruined my nails from years of acrylics. When you go to the salon they only do one super thin coat. I do about 4-5 thicker coats and I get the strength like an acrylic. I also have a nail drill and I just file off the color and leave all the bottom base coats on my nail and reapply before I do a new color. So there is always a few layers underneath. I dunno if it's bad or not but it works for me!


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I think it is. I ruined my nails from years of acrylics. When you go to the salon they only do one super thin coat. I do about 4-5 thicker coats and I get the strength like an acrylic. I also have a nail drill and I just file off the color and leave all the bottom base coats on my nail and reapply before I do a new color. So there is always a few layers underneath. I dunno if it's bad or not but it works for me!
that sounds like a great idea.... i am definately going to try it.  i swear that acrylics totally destroy my nail as well.... they have never really been the same.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Hopefully I did this right. I'm on my phone!

Here you go @Monika1

Yes, it worked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That looks great; it's neat the way High Bridge really warms up the base. I have a few Gelish polishes but not these, so it's nice to see how they look. Thanks!


----------



## Esthylove

I was gonna do just sugar n spice but it looked to pepto bismol for me. So I added the high bridge. Like that it has a pink tint to it! Get them on amazon instead of Sally's!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

I'm wearing Love, Angeline's If You Want the Rainbow with LynBDesign's The Silence accent nail. I love the dusty blue color with just a slight scattered holo!


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Captain America nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hard Candy Soda Pop over Nailtini Bloody Mary.
LOVE this design!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My nails have grown very well with the gel polish; I feel I'm starting to be a broken record on that, but it's exciting for me. I have some progress and mistake shots, which I have in spoilers, and my new mani is Gelish Holiday Party Blues. It's not super seasonal, but I have plans...
 

First I had to remove my turquoise and blue checker mani and the Gelish base. The base has been through neons, black texture, greens, and the most recent blue polish mani, and is still going strong. There is a small crack you can see on the edge of the left thumb, but it's really kept my nails from peeling and breaking under there. The tips are a bit worn, but not badly!



     


This is how the nails looked after removal. I was very very bad when I got started with the removal (after waiting 15 minutes with foil wraps). I started with my right pinky and part of the gel polish was loose, but there was a flap I could pull. Instead of leaving it... I pulled, and took a layer of nail along with it. Bad. Bad! I removed what I could safely on the others and then re-wrapped them for another 10 minutes. Then things worked better. I wasn't quite done when I took the left hand photos, but you can see the old peelies at the tips of the nails. I have never gotten this much length! Gel polish is amazing! And then I pulled the file out, oh well.



     


Why did I file them down? I wanted to take out the peelies and see if that trend will stop. I don't have much confidence of that, unfortunately, but we'll see. Also, for me they felt too long. I'm not accustomed to that! But now I miss them.



     


And here is 2 medium-thin coats of Gelish Holiday Party Blues. The strong flash suggests it needs another coat. But under normal circumstances it is 100% uniform and opaque, and I might add some accents; so I'm not adding a third coat.

Typical indoor light:



     



Flash:



     



I'll see if I can get some natural sunlight pics when it's not pouring and windy. This is impressively sparkly to the eye; but it's not translating to 'digital'.

Awesome!  I'm going to have to keep an eye out for this shade of Gelish.  Love the sparkley blue texture.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Hopefully I did this right. I'm on my phone!

Here you go @Monika1
Color looks amazing!  This thread is really making me want to go try some Gelish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I think it is. I ruined my nails from years of acrylics. When you go to the salon they only do one super thin coat. I do about 4-5 thicker coats and I get the strength like an acrylic. I also have a nail drill and I just file off the color and leave all the bottom base coats on my nail and reapply before I do a new color. So there is always a few layers underneath. I dunno if it's bad or not but it works for me!

Wow this is really interesting to hear! Of course I've heard many complain about the damage from acrylics, but your strategy with continual gel polish for your nails is intriguing. Have you tried gel nails and if so, why choose gel polish over gel nails? I totally agree that gel polish beautifully supports the nails by reinforcing them preventing a lot of breakage. I've been using it for reinforcement too, but haven't gone as far as to have an ongoing structure on the nail. (Three weeks has been followed by removal so far.) I know that two coats of the average Gelish polish is not enough for opacity, but are you using 4-5 thicker coats of the base coat, or the colour? Are you then essentially 'filling' with base coat and colour when your nails grow? And how do you stop with the drill at the appropriate level? I hear this and that about causing damage with a drill; how do you counteract or address that?

@davie I thought I'd mention that though some UV lamps are cheaper, and 2 minutes for curing sounds pretty good when you're dealing with regular polish that occasionally gets nicked and makes a mess, after one base coat layer, 2-3 colour layers, and a top coat layer (or more layers with Esthylove's strategy) that 2 minutes multiplied by 4 or 5 and then 2 for doing each hand separately can really add up. Using the LED light cuts it to 30-45 seconds per coat, which is helpful. Unless you're planning on using polishes that require a UV lamp, I would suggest the investment in LED is worthwhile. I got a Sally Hansen lamp ($55-60 including the little starter set) and it's working quite well for me thus far. Esthylove what LED lamp are you using?

I'm still also personally quite happy using the 'regular' polishes as I have many I like, and with the better top coats, they really aren't that messy or slow, or at least I tolerate the wait for the look?,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> especially when I apply them over a gel polish base. I've been babbling about this (my gel polish base!!; sorry folks!!) quite a bit recently here, just because I've been so pleased with it. @Esthylove how are you filing the nails when you need to cut down on length with all of those layers? Have you basically converted to wearing mostly only gel polishes? Also, if you enjoy doing nail art, how do you do nail art with gel polishes?


----------



## Esthylove

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow this is really interesting to hear! Of course I've heard many complain about the damage from acrylics, but your strategy with continual gel polish for your nails is intriguing. Have you tried gel nails and if so, why choose gel polish over gel nails? I totally agree that gel polish beautifully supports the nails by reinforcing them preventing a lot of breakage. I've been using it for reinforcement too, but haven't gone as far as to have an ongoing structure on the nail. (Three weeks has been followed by removal so far.) I know that two coats of the average Gelish polish is not enough for opacity, but are you using 4-5 thicker coats of the base coat, or the colour? Are you then essentially 'filling' with base coat and colour when your nails grow? And how do you stop with the drill at the appropriate level? I hear this and that about causing damage with a drill; how do you counteract or address that?

@davie I thought I'd mention that though some UV lamps are cheaper, and 2 minutes for curing sounds pretty good when you're dealing with regular polish that occasionally gets nicked and makes a mess, after one base coat layer, 2-3 colour layers, and a top coat layer (or more layers with Esthylove's strategy) that 2 minutes multiplied by 4 or 5 and then 2 for doing each hand separately can really add up. Using the LED light cuts it to 30-45 seconds per coat, which is helpful. Unless you're planning on using polishes that require a UV lamp, I would suggest the investment in LED is worthwhile. I got a Sally Hansen lamp ($55-60 including the little starter set) and it's working quite well for me thus far. Esthylove what LED lamp are you using?

I'm still also personally quite happy using the 'regular' polishes as I have many I like, and with the better top coats, they really aren't that messy or slow, or at least I tolerate the wait for the look?,  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> especially when I apply them over a gel polish base. I've been babbling about this (my gel polish base!!; sorry folks!!) quite a bit recently here, just because I've been so pleased with it. @Esthylove how are you filing the nails when you need to cut down on length with all of those layers? Have you basically converted to wearing mostly only gel polishes? Also, if you enjoy doing nail art, how do you do nail art with gel polishes?
I haven't tried gel nails, I only do the thick coats because I was messing around with it one day and have been doing it ever since. Soaking them with the foil and acetone was drying out my nails and I felt like it was doing more damage. With the drill I only file until the color is off and i can see and feel the base coats on my nail, the drill never touches my natural nail just the gel. I use the base coat (foundation gel) to get the thickness on my nails. Also if you guys ever plan to buy the Structure gel it's literally the same ingredients as the foundation gel, it's just in a pot. That was kinda scatter brained but I hope you get it. It's late and my brain isn't working. LOL


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing Love, Angeline's If You Want the Rainbow with LynBDesign's The Silence accent nail. I love the dusty blue color with just a slight scattered holo!




I like that smoky periwinkle! Very nice! Also, I'm thinking it would be lovely with a navy blue and some white with silver or gold accents. So many ideas...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome!  I'm going to have to keep an eye out for this shade of Gelish.  Love the sparkley blue texture.

Thank-you! I really honestly should do another layer if I continue wearing this 'plain', so the true intensity and opacity would show. But it is easy to apply and didn't wander toward the cuticles, so it was nice to apply and I needed almost no clean-up before curing. I highly recommend! It's very nice to stare at in the sunlight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lochnessie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I like that smoky periwinkle! Very nice! Also, I'm thinking it would be lovely with a navy blue and some white with silver or gold accents. So many ideas...
Thanks! I definitely need to experiment more; I like your thinking!


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Thank-you! I really honestly should do another layer if I continue wearing this 'plain', so the true intensity and opacity would show. But it is easy to apply and didn't wander toward the cuticles, so it was nice to apply and I needed almost no clean-up before curing. I highly recommend! It's very nice to stare at in the sunlight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Easy to apply, and little clean-up needed totally sounds like something designed for me; now I must try it  /emoticons/biggrin[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## BeautyJunction

I went with pastels - this is Ciate Pepperminty as the base and weird wavy squiggles with Models' Own Artistix Pen in Pastel Lilac. The wavy-things came out uneven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went with pastels - this is Ciate Pepperminty as the base and weird wavy squiggles with Models' Own Artistix Pen in Pastel Lilac. The wavy-things came out uneven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Cool design!  How do you like those pens?  It looks like you can get some good detail...


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Cool design!  How do you like those pens?  It looks like you can get some good detail...
They are my favourite pens so far - I can get much better control over the quantity that comes out, compared to the Barry M, Konad and the Chinese nail art pens (from eBay). I have three colours so far - but I wonder if the perfect nail art pen even for klutzes is out there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Maybelline Lavishly Lilac


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went with pastels - this is Ciate Pepperminty as the base and weird wavy squiggles with Models' Own Artistix Pen in Pastel Lilac. The wavy-things came out uneven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




It's a really nice combination and honestly the thickness variation just makes it look hand-done and authentic. It doesn't detract in any way. Very pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Lavishly Lilac




Cute sparkly nails! A the size of the posted photo, you almost don't see the glitter, so I guess this one is a nice enhancement feature for sparkle rather than the focus! It's nice to see the purples and reminds me I should be wearing more of mine!


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Terracotta


----------



## madeupMegan

Julep Love


----------



## Polishisforboys

I can't remember what the names of these two are, and now I can't even figure out where I put them to check! I blame the Merlot.


----------



## nailenvyuser

That pink looks nice.


----------



## PeridotCricket

I'm wearing Color Club Blue-Ming, Reign in Spain, and Pardon My French. I have become resigned to the fact that it's always going to look like a child painted my nails, even after cleanup.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polishisforboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't remember what the names of these two are, and now I can't even figure out where I put them to check! I blame the Merlot.






I almost did a similar pink today.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Christa you are so amazingly fast with changing your manis!* Here I am, removed my blue-checker mani and gel mani base, and then filed down the nails, yesterday and I've been sitting all day with no polish on. That glitter is so sweet and I really love the pink base shade too.
That's what happens when you literally have nothing else to do and a mad case of ADD.


----------



## mhammill

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow this is really interesting to hear! Of course I've heard many complain about the damage from acrylics, but your strategy with continual gel polish for your nails is intriguing. Have you tried gel nails and if so, why choose gel polish over gel nails? I totally agree that gel polish beautifully supports the nails by reinforcing them preventing a lot of breakage. I've been using it for reinforcement too, but haven't gone as far as to have an ongoing structure on the nail. (Three weeks has been followed by removal so far.) I know that two coats of the average Gelish polish is not enough for opacity, but are you using 4-5 thicker coats of the base coat, or the colour? Are you then essentially 'filling' with base coat and colour when your nails grow? And how do you stop with the drill at the appropriate level? I hear this and that about causing damage with a drill; how do you counteract or address that?

 I haven't looked to see if anyone replied to you about this - and it might be just the tech I used although she has a stellar reputation in the community - but gel nails destroyed my natural nails.  I was growing it out during that challenge we were both doing and finally had to quit it because my nails needed rehab badly due to the damage.  I just this week started painting my nails again - nearly four months after I quit that challenge and my nails still aren't the same as they were before.  They are thin, sharp and brittle even though I keep lemony flutter on them all day every day.  I haven't done acrylics so can't compare but I really regret doing gel nails.  I'm going to try the gel polish to see if that will help.


----------



## Esthylove

> Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow this is really interesting to hear! Of course I've heard many complain about the damage from acrylics, but your strategy with continual gel polish for your nails is intriguing. Have you tried gel nails and if so, why choose gel polish over gel nails? I totally agree that gel polish beautifully supports the nails by reinforcing them preventing a lot of breakage. I've been using it for reinforcement too, but haven't gone as far as to have an ongoing structure on the nail. (Three weeks has been followed by removal so far.) I know that two coats of the average Gelish polish is not enough for opacity, but are you using 4-5 thicker coats of the base coat, or the colour? Are you then essentially 'filling' with base coat and colour when your nails grow? And how do you stop with the drill at the appropriate level? I hear this and that about causing damage with a drill; how do you counteract or address that?
> 
> I haven't looked to see if anyone replied to you about this - and it might be just the tech I used although she has a stellar reputation in the community - but gel nails destroyed my natural nails.  I was growing it out during that challenge we were both doing and finally had to quit it because my nails needed rehab badly due to the damage.  I just this week started painting my nails again - nearly four months after I quit that challenge and my nails still aren't the same as they were before.  They are thin, sharp and brittle even though I keep lemony flutter on them all day every day.  I haven't done acrylics so can't compare but I really regret doing gel nails.  I'm going to try the gel polish to see if that will help.


 I did but it's always good to have someone else give an opinion.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

For the ladies that are doing gel nails or wanting to try it out, zulily is having a sale on Gellaka polishes and kits. I have a referral link that I can PM to anyone who'd like to use it.


----------



## disconik

Just did a little more exploring on the site and they have a section for getting ready for sandals where they have a bunch of color club, LVX, and nail care tools for up to 50% off, too!


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the ladies that are doing gel nails or wanting to try it out, zulily is having a sale on Gellaka polishes and kits. I have a referral link that I can PM to anyone who'd like to use it.

I am definitely interested in starting to gel nails and have been wanting to purchase a kit - so I would definitely love the link!


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I am definitely interested in starting to gel nails and have been wanting to purchase a kit - so I would definitely love the link!
PM'ed you!


----------



## Stitchie

Did these last night =) Reminds me of graffiti/punk style.

Butter London - Snog

Sephora Formula X - Meteoric


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Did these last night =) Reminds me of graffiti/punk style.

Butter London - Snog

Sephora Formula X - Meteoric
wow, they really look great!!!


----------



## rebstl82

Rocking OPI Red by OPI today


----------



## davie

just did a Nicole Fisher Queen purple with an overlay of Nicole Party Bus.


----------



## Christa W

I kept my last manicure on for 2 1/2 days which is super long in Christa terms.  I have had naked nails for a few because I couldn't decide what to wear.  I wanted to do blue holographic but all I had was one from the last China Glaze collection and it really wasn't the shade I was looking for.  I ended up decided to do some water decals instead.  This is my 3rd attempt.  In the past I have used the same brand Fing'rs with no issue at all.  These did not want to transfer and when they did they got all full of cat hair (which is understandable given the sheer number of cats I have) and it was so annoying.  I wanted to do another coloring in of the decals like I did for the puzzle.

Decals are over 2 coats of the single best white(ish) polish ever... OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. 



 Here are the decals





Forgive the dry cuticles and ugly claw hand.  I used sheer polishes to "color" one bubble on each finger.  Starting with thumb we hae Wet n Wild Cursed, Maybelline Blue Water, Sinful Colors Neon Green(from the 90's) Wet n Wild Deception and Sinful Colors Mellow Yellow (from the 90's also).

I couldn't leave well enough alone so I topped the whole thing off with Mentality Holo top coat.





With flash.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kept my last manicure on for 2 1/2 days which is super long in Christa terms.  I have had naked nails for a few because I couldn't decide what to wear.  I wanted to do blue holographic but all I had was one from the last China Glaze collection and it really wasn't the shade I was looking for.  I ended up decided to do some water decals instead.  This is my 3rd attempt.  In the past I have used the same brand Fing'rs with no issue at all.  These did not want to transfer and when they did they got all full of cat hair (which is understandable given the sheer number of cats I have) and it was so annoying.  I wanted to do another coloring in of the decals like I did for the puzzle.

Decals are over 2 coats of the single best white(ish) polish ever... OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. 




 Here are the decals





Forgive the dry cuticles and ugly claw hand.  I used sheer polishes to "color" one bubble on each finger.  Starting with thumb we hae Wet n Wild Cursed, Maybelline Blue Water, Sinful Colors Neon Green(from the 90's) Wet n Wild Deception and Sinful Colors Mellow Yellow (from the 90's also).

I couldn't leave well enough alone so I topped the whole thing off with Mentality Holo top coat.





With flash.
Cute!  I like how you colored in on each finger.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm trying to do a "no buy" month, but you keep coming up with cool ideas for those sheer-colors...  I may have to give in.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Cute!  I like how you colored in on each finger.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm trying to do a "no buy" month, but you keep coming up with cool ideas for those sheer-colors...  I may have to give in.
I already told my boyfriend as soon as I see the OPI ones they are mine no matter what.  I passed on the Sally Hansen Triple Shine ones and unless there is a major sale I will grab them someday when they go to clearance.  My 2 Wet n Wild ones are from the latest release which I got at Walgreens for $.69.


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kept my last manicure on for 2 1/2 days which is super long in Christa terms.  I have had naked nails for a few because I couldn't decide what to wear.  I wanted to do blue holographic but all I had was one from the last China Glaze collection and it really wasn't the shade I was looking for.  I ended up decided to do some water decals instead.  This is my 3rd attempt.  In the past I have used the same brand Fing'rs with no issue at all.  These did not want to transfer and when they did they got all full of cat hair (which is understandable given the sheer number of cats I have) and it was so annoying.  I wanted to do another coloring in of the decals like I did for the puzzle.

Decals are over 2 coats of the single best white(ish) polish ever... OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. 




 Here are the decals





Forgive the dry cuticles and ugly claw hand.  I used sheer polishes to "color" one bubble on each finger.  Starting with thumb we hae Wet n Wild Cursed, Maybelline Blue Water, Sinful Colors Neon Green(from the 90's) Wet n Wild Deception and Sinful Colors Mellow Yellow (from the 90's also).

I couldn't leave well enough alone so I topped the whole thing off with Mentality Holo top coat.





With flash.
I LOVE those decals! and your idea of filling in one bubble on each to make it even more comic-book like is perfect!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe, thank you for the nice feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I agree about the matte effect and shimmer - it's very subtle and classy but still fun.  I want to try it with a top coat next, I bet the sparkle will really pop.

I personally love OPI polishes.  They are smooth and pigmented and have great staying power.  They are expensive but worth it!  I try to find mine on clearance at Wal Mart, Sally's, TJ Maxx, or Ulta.  If I can't find a shade I want on sale there then I scope out eBay where you can get them for $5-6 a bottle.

As far as the color wheels...I used to sit down when I wanted to paint my nails with 5-10 colors, paint a swatch on my finger, decide which one I wanted, and then remove the swatches and paint.  This way I can just use the wheel instead of actually painting test color!  I wound up with 9 full wheels x 18 shades per wheel, which means I have 162 polishes!  OMG, I have a problem, ha!
I guess I can absolutely see the value of the colour wheels. It's obviously the issue that they make it very clear how many polishes you have! eep for me too! I might increase my number with a few OPIs then too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I haven't tried gel nails, I only do the thick coats because I was messing around with it one day and have been doing it ever since. Soaking them with the foil and acetone was drying out my nails and I felt like it was doing more damage. With the drill I only file until the color is off and i can see and feel the base coats on my nail, the drill never touches my natural nail just the gel. I use the base coat (foundation gel) to get the thickness on my nails. Also if you guys ever plan to buy the Structure gel it's literally the same ingredients as the foundation gel, it's just in a pot. That was kinda scatter brained but I hope you get it. It's late and my brain isn't working. LOL
Ah, I understand now - you're doing the whole thing with gel polish. I'm glad that's working for you. How are you managing with no lifting and peeling of that base in the long run - I guess I would have suspected that after maybe six weeks you might start having that (though I've never tried)? I know it would be an issue if the base application was done too close to the cuticles, but is that all there is to avoiding lift for you?

I'm using the gel polish as a reinforcing base, but only leaving it until about the three week point. I guess you fill with the Foundation base coat?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Terracotta




I love your dynamic photo here! Tis the season for great corals, and that one is very flattering. I have to pull out my corals too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Love
Very pretty! I'm now enjoying Zoya Solange on my toenails. My personal note - I H-A-T-E Zoya Rory on my toe nails - it looks too old fashioned and reminds me of what an 80s grandmother might wear. No offense to the very fashionable and classy grandmothers on here!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also didn't enjoy Zoya Tracie on the toe nails very much. It seems I might be anti-frost for the pedi. Then again I'm fine with Solange, so PixieDust positive for pedis? I just seem to like certain things better on fingers than toes and vice-versa.. and don't always know before I try it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polishisforboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't remember what the names of these two are, and now I can't even figure out where I put them to check! I blame the Merlot.







You really do go with the dynamic combinations! Does this go better with the tattoo and is it done now?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:
  Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  
  Wow this is really interesting to hear! Of course I've heard many complain about the damage from acrylics, but your strategy with continual gel polish for your nails is intriguing. Have you tried gel nails and if so, why choose gel polish over gel nails? I totally agree that gel polish beautifully supports the nails by reinforcing them preventing a lot of breakage. I've been using it for reinforcement too, but haven't gone as far as to have an ongoing structure on the nail. (Three weeks has been followed by removal so far.) I know that two coats of the average Gelish polish is not enough for opacity, but are you using 4-5 thicker coats of the base coat, or the colour? Are you then essentially 'filling' with base coat and colour when your nails grow? And how do you stop with the drill at the appropriate level? I hear this and that about causing damage with a drill; how do you counteract or address that?

  
 
  
   I haven't looked to see if anyone replied to you about this - and it might be just the tech I used although she has a stellar reputation in the community - but gel nails destroyed my natural nails.  I was growing it out during that challenge we were both doing and finally had to quit it because my nails needed rehab badly due to the damage.  I just this week started painting my nails again - nearly four months after I quit that challenge and my nails still aren't the same as they were before.  They are thin, sharp and brittle even though I keep lemony flutter on them all day every day.  I haven't done acrylics so can't compare but I really regret doing gel nails.  I'm going to try the gel polish to see if that will help.

Wow! That's a real shame. I don't exactly understand how some can get so much damage while others swear by certain strategies, and they can get fantastic super-long nails using them, but perhaps it's a combination of your actual nail, the tech, the brand of products used, and the removal technique (so tech/individual). I've been using gel polish with no issues unless I'm silly and peel them off rather than foil-wrap them more, but again, I've heard of people having problems with gel polish too. Maybe some have severe dryness or nail acetone sensitivities?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For the ladies that are doing gel nails or wanting to try it out, zulily is having a sale on Gellaka polishes and kits. I have a referral link that I can PM to anyone who'd like to use it.

I took a look at Gellaka, and it seems to me they are promoting gel polish similar to the Gelish brand. Do they (Gellaka) also have gel nail products?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Did these last night =) Reminds me of graffiti/punk style.

Butter London - Snog

Sephora Formula X - Meteoric

Nice! I like the background too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Captain America nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hard Candy Soda Pop over Nailtini Bloody Mary.

Very neat - two similar though not identical manis with completely different brands and polishes!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kept my last manicure on for 2 1/2 days which is super long in Christa terms.  I have had naked nails for a few because I couldn't decide what to wear.  I wanted to do blue holographic but all I had was one from the last China Glaze collection and it really wasn't the shade I was looking for.  I ended up decided to do some water decals instead.  This is my 3rd attempt.  In the past I have used the same brand Fing'rs with no issue at all.  These did not want to transfer and when they did they got all full of cat hair (which is understandable given the sheer number of cats I have) and it was so annoying.  I wanted to do another coloring in of the decals like I did for the puzzle.

Decals are over 2 coats of the single best white(ish) polish ever... OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. 




 Here are the decals





Forgive the dry cuticles and ugly claw hand.  I used sheer polishes to "color" one bubble on each finger.  Starting with thumb we hae Wet n Wild Cursed, Maybelline Blue Water, Sinful Colors Neon Green(from the 90's) Wet n Wild Deception and Sinful Colors Mellow Yellow (from the 90's also).

I couldn't leave well enough alone so I topped the whole thing off with Mentality Holo top coat.





With flash.
Getting even more convinced I need those OPI tints... So cute! And why not with the top coats? We all have them burning a hole in our shelves/boxes/drawers, so it's great to try using and enjoying them. But I feel you - there are many times I have tried to make use of them in a context that took some effort and regretted it. I have to do some streamlined manis in the next while that would really suit a top coat!! Here maybe a top coat with a yellow tinge would give it an old-comic-book feel? &lt;&lt;&lt; excuse to try yet another top coat on the same mani at the end of it's life... tee, hee.


----------



## Lumaday

So I figured you fellow polish fiends might be able to help me with this...my nails are super yellow stained right now from applying a neon green chrome this weekend (Julep Tatum) and I have no idea how to get them white again.  I even used a base coat and the polish still turned them this nasty yellow color, and I only had it on for two days!

I already tried the peroxide/lemon juice/baking soda soak the other night.  I also put the baking soda/peroxide paste right on my nails and scrubbed them with an old toothbrush.  Then I cut the lemon in half, stuck my nails in it, swirled them around, and generally tried to scrub them with the lemon juice for about a half an hour.  Still yellow.  Today I bought ASP whitening paste from Sally's and tried that.  STILL YELLOW.  I even left the paste directly on my nails for about 10 minutes before scrubbing them.  This is just pissing me off now, ha ha.  So do you ladies have any suggestions on how to get my poor nails white again without buffing them to death?  I do have a buffer but my nails have been weakened from all the polishing and removal so I'm really trying not to make them any thinner.  I have OPI Nail Envy Original Formula and Maintenance on the way that I ordered online but they aren't here yet, and I am hoping that helps strengthen my nails up.


----------



## Monika1

I just got PoshÃ© super fast drying top coat and I really like it! This one is old news to some of you but I'd never tried it.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Getting even more convinced I need those OPI tints... So cute! And why not with the top coats? We all have them burning a hole in our shelves/boxes/drawers, so it's great to try using and enjoying them. But I feel you - there are many times I have tried to make use of them in a context that took some effort and regretted it. I have to do some streamlined manis in the next while that would really suit a top coat!! Here maybe a top coat with a yellow tinge would give it an old-comic-book feel? &lt;&lt;&lt;* excuse to try yet another top coat on the same mani at the end of it's life*... tee, hee.
I freaking love that idea!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I figured you fellow polish fiends might be able to help me with this...my nails are super yellow stained right now from applying a neon green chrome this weekend (Julep Tatum) and I have no idea how to get them white again.  I even used a base coat and the polish still turned them this nasty yellow color, and I only had it on for two days!

I already tried the peroxide/lemon juice/baking soda soak the other night.  I also put the baking soda/peroxide paste right on my nails and scrubbed them with an old toothbrush.  Then I cut the lemon in half, stuck my nails in it, swirled them around, and generally tried to scrub them with the lemon juice for about a half an hour.  Still yellow.  Today I bought ASP whitening paste from Sally's and tried that.  STILL YELLOW.  I even left the paste directly on my nails for about 10 minutes before scrubbing them.  This is just pissing me off now, ha ha.  So do you ladies have any suggestions on how to get my poor nails white again without buffing them to death?  I do have a buffer but my nails have been weakened from all the polishing and removal so I'm really trying not to make them any thinner.  I have OPI Nail Envy Original Formula and Maintenance on the way that I ordered online but they aren't here yet, and I am hoping that helps strengthen my nails up.
Sorry you have a mess with the yellow. It sounds like you've done so much more than I would have tried. After trying all that, I would give it one more try with acetone, and then, if you're still out of luck and further suggestions, just enjoy the next opaque polish mani that can hide it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I freaking love that idea!! 
Yay!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe, thank you for the nice feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I agree about the matte effect and shimmer - it's very subtle and classy but still fun.  I want to try it with a top coat next, I bet the sparkle will really pop.

I personally love OPI polishes.  They are smooth and pigmented and have great staying power.  They are expensive but worth it!  I try to find mine on clearance at Wal Mart, Sally's, TJ Maxx, or Ulta.  If I can't find a shade I want on sale there then I scope out eBay where you can get them for $5-6 a bottle.

As far as the color wheels...I used to sit down when I wanted to paint my nails with 5-10 colors, paint a swatch on my finger, decide which one I wanted, and then remove the swatches and paint.  This way I can just use the wheel instead of actually painting test color!  I wound up with 9 full wheels x 18 shades per wheel, which means I have 162 polishes!  OMG, I have a problem, ha!



No such thing as a polish problem!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



No such thing as a polish problem!


Wow! I love the way these nail wheels are stored and packed together! Over a 1000 polishes there, right?


----------



## Monika1

Spring Flowers! I ended up doing a third layer of Gelish Holiday Party Blues as the uneven finish in bright light was annoying me - even though I was going to top it with something. So that is the base. The stems are in Zoya Tracie and Color Club NA6 Green (striper) and the flowers are in Ciate Loop the Loop; Jessica Yellow (striper); Zoya Mason, Shelby, Solange, and Stevie. And it's topped with PoshÃ©.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow! I love the way these nail wheels are stored and packed together! Over a 1000 polishes there, right?
1113 at last count although I think the photo was taken a few week ago so there was probably like 1050 at the time.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spring Flowers! I ended up doing a third layer of Gelish Holiday Party Blues as the uneven finish in bright light was annoying me - even though I was going to top it with something. So that is the base. The stems are in Zoya Tracie and Color Club NA6 Green (striper) and the flowers are in Ciate Loop the Loop; Jessica Yellow (striper); Zoya Mason, Shelby, Solange, and Stevie. And it's topped with PoshÃ©.



     


I love that you incorporated some pixie dusts in your flowers.  I love it.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just got PoshÃ© super fast drying top coat and I really like it! This one is old news to some of you but I'd never tried it.

It's my favorite top coat. I got my grandma hooked on it, too.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I figured you fellow polish fiends might be able to help me with this...my nails are super yellow stained right now from applying a neon green chrome this weekend (Julep Tatum) and I have no idea how to get them white again.  I even used a base coat and the polish still turned them this nasty yellow color, and I only had it on for two days!

I already tried the peroxide/lemon juice/baking soda soak the other night.  I also put the baking soda/peroxide paste right on my nails and scrubbed them with an old toothbrush.  Then I cut the lemon in half, stuck my nails in it, swirled them around, and generally tried to scrub them with the lemon juice for about a half an hour.  Still yellow.  Today I bought ASP whitening paste from Sally's and tried that.  STILL YELLOW.  I even left the paste directly on my nails for about 10 minutes before scrubbing them.  This is just pissing me off now, ha ha.  So do you ladies have any suggestions on how to get my poor nails white again without buffing them to death?  I do have a buffer but my nails have been weakened from all the polishing and removal so I'm really trying not to make them any thinner.  I have OPI Nail Envy Original Formula and Maintenance on the way that I ordered online but they aren't here yet, and I am hoping that helps strengthen my nails up.

The last time that happened to me (they were stained blue), I handwashed my dishes in diluted bleach water and the stains were completely gone by the time I was done. I can't remember how much bleach to use with how much water, but it says on the back of the bleach bottle. It didn't weaken my nails any more than regular water. I did make sure to use cuticle oil after they had dried.

Another way (slower) is to wear pale crÃ¨me polishes for a while like white, cream, or pink, without a base coat. Certain polishes deposit color, some draw it up.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The last time that happened to me (they were stained blue), I handwashed my dishes in diluted bleach water and the stains were completely gone by the time I was done. I can't remember how much bleach to use with how much water, but it says on the back of the bleach bottle. It didn't weaken my nails any more than regular water. I did make sure to use cuticle oil after they had dried.

*Another way (slower) is to wear pale crÃ¨me polishes for a while like white, cream, or pink, without a base coat. Certain polishes deposit color, some draw it up.*

That is such a good point! I've experienced that for certain with Sally Hansen White On over a neon green. I ended up with a day-glo yellow rather than the white I had intended. @prettylights you might want to add Julep Tatum to the staining polishes list at https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142094/worst-colors-and-brands-for-staining.


----------



## mhammill

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow! That's a real shame. I don't exactly understand how some can get so much damage while others swear by certain strategies, and they can get fantastic super-long nails using them, but perhaps it's a combination of your actual nail, the tech, the brand of products used, and the removal technique (so tech/individual). I've been using gel polish with no issues unless I'm silly and peel them off rather than foil-wrap them more, but again, I've heard of people having problems with gel polish too. Maybe some have severe dryness or nail acetone sensitivities?
I put a lot of this down to body chemistry and personal nail structure - my nails have never been great quality to begin with and they grow all weird like I may have damaged the nail plate on a couple when I was a kid.  Everyone has different body chemistry and nail structure...  and every different brand gel polish is probably slightly different as well.  Bad combination for me...  the tech did use a heavy duty file getting off the old gel product and may have been a little enthusiastic but I expected my nails to go back to normal after they'd grown all the way out.  That didn't happen. 

I've used gel polish before with no issues and I think I will try that again to build strength back in.  I broke a nail all the way down to the quick today AGAIN.  *sigh*


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The last time that happened to me (they were stained blue), I handwashed my dishes in diluted bleach water and the stains were completely gone by the time I was done. I can't remember how much bleach to use with how much water, but it says on the back of the bleach bottle. It didn't weaken my nails any more than regular water. I did make sure to use cuticle oil after they had dried.

Another way (slower) is to wear pale crÃ¨me polishes for a while like white, cream, or pink, without a base coat. Certain polishes deposit color, some draw it up.
That's a good idea!  I don't have any bleach right now, but I do have some light polishes.  Maybe I'll try one of those soon.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
That is such a good point! I've experienced that for certain with Sally Hansen White On over a neon green. I ended up with a day-glo yellow rather than the white I had intended. @prettylights you might want to add Julep Tatum to the staining polishes list at https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/142094/worst-colors-and-brands-for-staining.

Great idea, will do.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



No such thing as a polish problem!

Christa you are my hero!  That's amazing, I love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks for making me feel better, ha ha

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry you have a mess with the yellow. It sounds like you've done so much more than I would have tried. After trying all that, I would give it one more try with acetone, and then, if you're still out of luck and further suggestions, just enjoy the next opaque polish mani that can hide it!
You may be right, I should probably just go with the flow and cover it up with another gorgeous color!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I love that you incorporated some pixie dusts in your flowers.  I love it. 
Thanks so much Christa! I'm happy to use the PixieDusts in many applications. I was so tempted to also use an orange in this one (namely Zoya Arizona) but thought it might be overkill. Similarly, I have been considering topping it with something... not sure if I would regret it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

> I love your dynamic photo here! Tis the season for great corals, and that one is very flattering. I have to pull out my corals too!


 Thank you! I love this color. It's so happy. It kinda works as red, or orange, even has a pinkness to it. A great coral indeed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


> Spring Flowers! I ended up doing a third layer of Gelish Holiday Party Blues as the uneven finish in bright light was annoying me - even though I was going to top it with something. So that is the base. The stems are inÂ Zoya Tracie and Color Club NA6 Green (striper) and the flowers are in Ciate Loop the Loop; Jessica Yellow (striper); Zoya Mason, Shelby, Solange, and Stevie. And it's topped with PoshÃ©.
> 
> Â Â Â Â


 Wow!! This is an amazing work of art. Beautiful!!


----------



## TammyH2144

> Spring Flowers! I ended up doing a third layer of Gelish Holiday Party Blues as the uneven finish in bright light was annoying me - even though I was going to top it with something. So that is the base. The stems are inÂ Zoya Tracie and Color Club NA6 Green (striper) and the flowers are in Ciate Loop the Loop; Jessica Yellow (striper); Zoya Mason, Shelby, Solange, and Stevie. And it's topped with PoshÃ©.
> 
> Â Â Â Â


 Wow wow wow!!!


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Did these last night =) Reminds me of graffiti/punk style.

Butter London - Snog

Sephora Formula X - Meteoric
Totally love this design and texture!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spring Flowers! I ended up doing a third layer of Gelish Holiday Party Blues as the uneven finish in bright light was annoying me - even though I was going to top it with something. So that is the base. The stems are in Zoya Tracie and Color Club NA6 Green (striper) and the flowers are in Ciate Loop the Loop; Jessica Yellow (striper); Zoya Mason, Shelby, Solange, and Stevie. And it's topped with PoshÃ©.



     


So creative!  Loving all your designs lately!


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I already told my boyfriend as soon as I see the OPI ones they are mine no matter what.  I passed on the Sally Hansen Triple Shine ones and unless there is a major sale I will grab them someday when they go to clearance.  My 2 Wet n Wild ones are from the latest release which I got at Walgreens for $.69.


I actaully grabbed all the Sally Hansen ones the other day.  My boyfriend (he is so well trained) saw them, knew it was knew, took a picture asking if they should go in the cart and my response was "Yes.  All of them.  Except the clear." I swear...  I don't know what to do with myself sometimes. 






I've had really good luck with the wear on the Sally Hansen Triple Shine collection and with the price being so much less than OPI, I didn't see any reason not to spring for it. 

Here are the pics he sent me: 



 



I'll likely end up buying the yellow from OPI once it's out but I really loved these colors.  They aren't color correct since the grape looks so blue in that top pic, but it's DEFINITELY purple.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I took a look at Gellaka, and it seems to me they are promoting gel polish similar to the Gelish brand. Do they (Gellaka) also have gel nail products?


They have kits for $60 on zulily that are normally $200 that include the LED light, top coat, base coat, 3 polishes, and pre-cut aluminum foil squares.  Plus they have a bunch of colors - some of them really cool and pretty - for $8/each.  I just screen capped a couple but they have a BUNCH of colors.



Spoiler


















ETA: Holy crap!  I guess the sale ended in the 5 minutes between me posting this and me going to double check everything.  Sorry!  If/when another sale pops back up, I'll be sure to let you all know!  They do still have the sale on color club that's basically 2 for 1. in some good colors.  They also have LVX marked down to 10.99 in a variety of colors and a lot of pedicure tools.  It's the last day for it, so if you want the links, just PM me.


----------



## Kitsunesunset

Sinful Colors Feel the Vibe. 3 coats.



SH Insta-dri Topcoat.


----------



## TammyH2144

> Sinful Colors Feel the Vibe. 3 coats.
> 
> 
> 
> SH Insta-dri Topcoat.


 I like that! In the picture on my phone the orange looks more spring-like. I tried to find a spring-orange but only saw more fall-orange colors. I'll have to look for your color!


----------



## Kitsunesunset

> I like that! In the picture on my phone the orange looks more spring-like. I tried to find a spring-orange but only saw more fall-orange colors. I'll have to look for your color!


 It's pretty Springish. I would google some more images of the color to show true color because I couldn't get it to show right. Haha


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I actaully grabbed all the Sally Hansen ones the other day.  My boyfriend (he is so well trained) saw them, knew it was knew, took a picture asking if they should go in the cart and my response was "Yes.  All of them.  Except the clear." I swear...  I don't know what to do with myself sometimes. 





I've had really good luck with the wear on the Sally Hansen Triple Shine collection and with the price being so much less than OPI, I didn't see any reason not to spring for it. 

Here are the pics he sent me: 




 
 
Let me know what you think of them.  I heard they were a bit lighter than the OPI but if they are awesome I will grab them (hopefully on a sale)


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Let me know what you think of them.  I heard they were a bit lighter than the OPI but if they are awesome I will grab them (hopefully on a sale)


I have the violet OPI so I'll try and pull a swatch of them side by side for you this evening.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

I have the violet OPI so I'll try and pull a swatch of them side by side for you this evening.
YAY!!  Thank you!  Where did you find the OPI I can't find them anywhere? (still searching for the Nicole by OPI Roughles too)


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  YAY!!  Thank you!  Where did you find the OPI I can't find them anywhere? (still searching for the Nicole by OPI Roughles too)
I got it as a sample in birch box a couple of months ago.  They sent out the magenta, violet, blue, and yellow and my box had violet.  Iwas a really interesting texture, Very jelly like. I even used it just on its own (with a base caot, obvs) and it was a cute tint but I did find it to be a little peely but that could've been a base coat issue.  

Speaking of base coat issues, seche vite just isn't doing it for me anymore.  Whenever I use seche base and top coat, my polish wants to peel off within 15 hours or so.  I picked up some of the orly bonder yesterday so I'm looking forward to checking that out.  I also have the essie good to go and no chips ahead topcoats.  Has anyone had any experience with any of these products?


----------



## DevinMcWhite

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got it as a sample in birch box a couple of months ago.  They sent out the magenta, violet, blue, and yellow and my box had violet.  Iwas a really interesting texture, Very jelly like. I even used it just on its own (with a base caot, obvs) and it was a cute tint but I did find it to be a little peely but that could've been a base coat issue.  

Speaking of base coat issues, seche vite just isn't doing it for me anymore.  Whenever I use seche base and top coat, my polish wants to peel off within 15 hours or so.  I picked up some of the orly bonder yesterday so I'm looking forward to checking that out.  I also have the essie good to go and no chips ahead topcoats.  Has anyone had any experience with any of these products?
YES agreed @ SV base. I have the ridge filling basecoat and I don't feel like it helps much at all. I can normally get at least 1 day of chip free with or without the SV.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got it as a sample in birch box a couple of months ago.  They sent out the magenta, violet, blue, and yellow and my box had violet.  Iwas a really interesting texture, Very jelly like. I even used it just on its own (with a base caot, obvs) and it was a cute tint but I did find it to be a little peely but that could've been a base coat issue.  

Speaking of base coat issues, seche vite just isn't doing it for me anymore.  Whenever I use seche base and top coat, my polish wants to peel off within 15 hours or so.  I picked up some of the orly bonder yesterday so I'm looking forward to checking that out.  I also have the essie good to go and no chips ahead topcoats.  Has anyone had any experience with any of these products?
I use both Orly Rubberized and Seche base coats.  The Orly is great for making sure finicky polishes stick to your nails.  I rarely have chips when I use it.  It does not really protect your nails from staining though so watch out for that.  Also - a weird thing - it seems to react badly sometimes with my other Orly polishes and causes bubbles.  I have no idea why that is, since they are the same brand, but I can't use it with certain Orly polishes especially shimmers.

The Seche one works really well for me but last night it reacted very badly with a new Orly polish I got and I had TONS of bubbles.  I smoothed it out with Julep top coat and it looks ok but it was the weirdest thing.  Seche I also feel like might have too many chemicals in it because my nails seem to be peeling a lot since I started using it - it worries me a little.


----------



## theexxception

> YAY!!Â  Thank you!Â  Where did you find the OPI I can't find them anywhere? (still searching for the Nicole by OPI Roughles too)


 I got minis of all 4 from opi off eBay.


----------



## LuckyMoon

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got minis of all 4 from opi off eBay.
Minis!?!

*running to ebay like nobody's business. will return to MUT momentarily*


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got minis of all 4 from opi off eBay.
I may have to do that!  I totally did that.  I fully intend on getting the full sized ones and probably back ups but this will satisfy my needs for now.


----------



## disconik

> YAY!!Â  Thank you!Â  Where did you find the OPI I can't find them anywhere? (still searching for the Nicole by OPI Roughles too)


 Okay. Here's a really quick, super messy swatch. Index finger is OPI alone, middle is SH alone, ring is OPI over my boyfriend scales walls, pinky is SH over the same. I did a side by side on my thumb. Please forgive the messiness as I did it super quickly and forgive the condition of my nails. We've been moving.




And here's the non color correct photo. The SH is waaaay lighter but definitely not as blue as the pic makes it look. It comes out as more a lilac where the OPI is a true violet.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Okay. Here's a really quick, super messy swatch. Index finger is OPI alone, middle is SH alone, ring is OPI over my boyfriend scales walls, pinky is SH over the same. I did a side by side on my thumb. Please forgive the messiness as I did it super quickly and forgive the condition of my nails. We've been moving.





And here's the non color correct photo. The SH is waaaay lighter but definitely not as blue as the pic makes it look. It comes out as more a lilac where the OPI is a true violet.




Thanks!  I think I might have to break down and get them both.  I will certainly wait on a sale through.  Did you notice any major differences in formula at all?  I know they are both owned by the same company so I anticipate them being similar.


----------



## disconik

I decided to go ahead and swatch the other 5. On my thumb is vitamin d-light, index is ice tint, middle is water melon (yes. two words.), ring is sea through, and pinky is jell-ous?.












Indoor and outdoor. Two coats over my boyfriend scales walls and two coats all alone. No top coat, orly bonder base coat.


----------



## disconik

[@]Christa W[/@] The formula on the OPI was kind of goopy and sticky but it still went on pretty nicely. The SH is thinner and they have the FAT brushes. They'd actually do a nice freehand ombrÃ© if you do one full coat over a white undie and then jut do a second coat on the tip.


----------



## disconik

I had to try it out.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to try it out.




Love it!  I did nothing today since I ordered the mini set except search nail art using the OPI sheers and the Triple Shines ones (far less of the triple shine online) and I don't think I have been more excited for a package to get here in awhile.


----------



## disconik

> Love it!Â  I did nothing today since I ordered the mini set except search nail art using the OPI sheers and the Triple Shines ones (far less of the triple shine online) and I don't think I have been more excited for a package to get here in awhile.Â


 They're pretty fun. I've got some curing for decals. I painted large swaths on some noosa yogurt lids. Once I peel them off, I'm going to cut strips with crafty patterned scissors and lay them over a white base coat to try and get a decorated egg look.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Wow!! This is an amazing work of art. Beautiful!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Wow wow wow!!!

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So creative!  Loving all your designs lately!

Thank-you so very much ladies! I really appreciate the positive feedback.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory

I'm wearing an OPI mini and it always kills me that they don't put the names on the mini bottles themselves!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing an OPI mini and it always kills me that they don't put the names on the mini bottles themselves!




There is a data base I found where you can look it up with the code they stamp on it.


----------



## chaostheory

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  There is a data base I found where you can look it up with the code they stamp on it. 
What! Amazing! What! Please do share!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  What! Amazing! What! Please do share!
I think this is it

http://fivezero.awardspace.com/mua/np/opi_mini_finder.html

there may be another one I am looking through bookmarks right now


----------



## Nic1986

I'm wearing DL Twilight Zone. Its a black base packed with tons of glitter. This is 2 coats, but one would have done the trick. I'm not sure if its meant to be a textured polish, but I used 3 coats of DL Addicted to Speed topcoat and its still bumpy. You can sort of see it in the picture. Anyway, I love this one, but it was a little hard to apply. If I went over the wet polish while I was painting, the brush would just pull it off in sheets.


----------



## BeautyJunction

I did this coral ombre with Estee Lauder Hot Coral and O.P.I. Chopsticking To My Story, and then freehanded those (uneven) swirls with Essie Chocolate Cakes. The gradient effect is not too clear....


----------



## SofiaGambino

(I love how this is still here 7 years later.)

I'm wearing revlons scented nail polish in coconut


----------



## acostakk

Sally Hansen Slate Spark. It has a really pretty purple shimmer to it too if the light is right


----------



## BeMyBait

This week I broke down and bought this Revlon polish named Scandalous because I just fell in love with it. It's different than any polish I have and imagine I'll be reaching for it often. I love how even with the black base the violet glitter is still so vibrant. People have assumed that's it's a base with a glitter top coat. One bottle mani!


----------



## madeupMegan

Sephora by OPI Berry Tale Romance


----------



## wadedl

> This week I broke down and bought this Revlon polish named Scandalous because I just fell in love with it. It's different than any polish I have and imagine I'll be reaching for it often. I love how even with the black base the violet glitter is still so vibrant. People have assumed that's it's a base with a glitter top coat. One bottle mani!


 Love that! If my last glitter I wore wasn't such a pain to remove I would totally be searching for that color! It's so time consuming to take off glitter and I end up scraping off and it messes up my nails and they take a while before they grow again.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This week I broke down and bought this Revlon polish named Scandalous because I just fell in love with it. It's different than any polish I have and imagine I'll be reaching for it often.

I love how even with the black base the violet glitter is still so vibrant. People have assumed that's it's a base with a glitter top coat. One bottle mani!
I love this one!  I agree that glitters can be a pia to remove, but I really love the look.  ;-)


----------



## redbreads

China Glaze Shocking Pink, with french tips that are some China Glaze glitter (full spectrum maybe?), and star studs on each ring finger. They are very... Katy Perry esque lol


----------



## kittykerosene

Color Club Miss Bliss, but it's got major tip-wear (after 5 days, though, not bad!), so that is gonna get replaced ASAP with something from today's nail mail haul.


----------



## kittykerosene

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love this one!  I agree that glitters can be a pia to remove, but I really love the look.  ;-)
I've been using Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat. It's really a one-night-wear kind of thing for me, as at least one nail's polish will pop off within 24 hours of application, but I usually change my polish so often it doesn't really matter. OPI has a new one out that is pretty much the same thing, but I wanted to support an indie maker and got the NPB one instead. 

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/129187682/glitter-a-peel-peel-off-basecoat


----------



## TammyH2144

> I've been using Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat. It's really a one-night-wear kind of thing for me, as at least one nail's polish will pop off within 24 hours of application, but I usually change my polish so often it doesn't really matter. OPI has a new one out that is pretty much the same thing, but I wanted to support an indie maker and got the NPB one instead.Â  https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/129187682/glitter-a-peel-peel-off-basecoat


 Thanks for sharing the indie maker. I saw that OPI had a glitter base and wanted to try it. So far my no-buy is holding but between this and those sheer shades, I'm getting weaker.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for sharing the indie maker. I saw that OPI had a glitter base and wanted to try it. So far my no-buy is holding but between this and those sheer shades, I'm getting weaker.





Just think of it as an investment so you can wear more glitters.  It makes all those purchases you made before have more value.  Every time I try and buy the Nail Pattern Boldness one they are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kittykerosene

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just think of it as an investment so you can wear more glitters.  It makes all those purchases you made before have more value.  Every time I try and buy the Nail Pattern Boldness one they are sold out  /emoticons/sad[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Keep checking -- she restocks pretty quickly! And, yes, there are glitters I had owned for a while and only swatched but never fully worn due to removal PITA fear. I have flipped quite a few glitters from untrieds to trieds since getting this base coat!

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Thanks for sharing the indie maker. I saw that OPI had a glitter base and wanted to try it. So far my no-buy is holding but between this and those sheer shades, I'm getting weaker.





If it is any consolation, there are numerous reports in the blogosphere that those sheers are very goopy and stringy. I am choosing to believe that, as I am also on an April no-buy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

This makes me want to redo my gel. It's just such a process though!


----------



## Kitsunesunset

China Glaze In the Limelight with SV for topcoat. First time with SV and I'm smitten. Had to be taken with flash because without, it was showing up very blue for some reason. It really isn't blue.



Without flash:


----------



## Esthylove

So I've been told that you're not supposed to shake gelish. Well I did my right hand and it was coming out differently than it usually does. So before I started my left hand I shook it and it went on like it normally did. I felt like doing a bright blue so I went with gelish ocean wave. That's really good hand cream by the way!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing DL Twilight Zone. Its a black base packed with tons of glitter. This is 2 coats, but one would have done the trick. I'm not sure if its meant to be a textured polish, but I used 3 coats of DL Addicted to Speed topcoat and its still bumpy. You can sort of see it in the picture. Anyway, I love this one, but it was a little hard to apply. If I went over the wet polish while I was painting, the brush would just pull it off in sheets. 




Pretty!

I feel a bit silly as I admire so many of these black-with-silver-or-holo-glitter/shimmers yet I don't have one. Zoya Storm? Cult Nails Ignite? etc. etc. I keep thinking I could just use a holo/glitter on a black polish, and that that's a good thing to minimize the stash!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this coral ombre with Estee Lauder Hot Coral and O.P.I. Chopsticking To My Story, and then freehanded those (uneven) swirls with Essie Chocolate Cakes. The gradient effect is not too clear....




Neat pattern idea! For some reason it gives me the feel of ornamentation on a military look lapel coat.


----------



## madeupMegan

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yes I love it.  It's my favorite black polish right now.





this is without topcoat.  It's stunning!  I was going to grab all these at the 50% clearance polishes but OPI told Sally not to sell them for that only the regular 50% off so I think I will wait until I find them at the salon in Walmart.  I want back ups for this and Push and Shove too.
I've been thinking about picking this one up for a while now. I have Julep Cleopatra though and was wondering how similar they are?

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Captain America nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hard Candy Soda Pop over Nailtini Bloody Mary.
These are cute and fit Captain America perfectly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went with pastels - this is Ciate Pepperminty as the base and weird wavy squiggles with Models' Own Artistix Pen in Pastel Lilac. The wavy-things came out uneven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Love this! It's a beautiful pastel blue!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spring Flowers! I ended up doing a third layer of Gelish Holiday Party Blues as the uneven finish in bright light was annoying me - even though I was going to top it with something. So that is the base. The stems are in Zoya Tracie and Color Club NA6 Green (striper) and the flowers are in Ciate Loop the Loop; Jessica Yellow (striper); Zoya Mason, Shelby, Solange, and Stevie. And it's topped with PoshÃ©.



     


WOW. Just wow! Your nail art skills are amazing.

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This week I broke down and bought this Revlon polish named Scandalous because I just fell in love with it. It's different than any polish I have and imagine I'll be reaching for it often.

I love how even with the black base the violet glitter is still so vibrant. People have assumed that's it's a base with a glitter top coat. One bottle mani!
This is such a complex colour! Was it easy to work with?


----------



## BeMyBait

It was actually. I was impressed.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is such a complex colour! Was it easy to work with?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Pretty!

I feel a bit silly as I admire so many of these black-with-silver-or-holo-glitter/shimmers yet I don't have one. Zoya Storm? Cult Nails Ignite? etc. etc. I keep thinking I could just use a holo/glitter on a black polish, and that that's a good thing to minimize the stash!
Zoya Storm is amazing.  There's no two ways about it!!!  You need it.


----------



## Jill1228

Deborah Lippmann "Harem Silks From Bombay"


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Any black polish + china glaze fairy dust = zoya storm, just sayin lol


----------



## LydiaNichole

Wearing Loreal's "Too Dimensional?" polish today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (ignore the sloppy paint job!)


----------



## acostakk

The Polish Bar Best Wishes


----------



## nectarbean

Just had hand surgery so this was my "physical therapy"



Essie big spender.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Polish Bar Best Wishes



Squeal!  I love this!!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Any black polish + china glaze fairy dust = zoya storm, just sayin lol
And I do have CG Fairy Dust and a selection of black polishes...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









So I've been told that you're not supposed to shake gelish. Well I did my right hand and it was coming out differently than it usually does. So before I started my left hand I shook it and it went on like it normally did.

I felt like doing a bright blue so I went with gelish ocean wave.

That's really good hand cream by the way!

Ocean Wave is on my Gelish wish list. I find that 'no shake rule' strange - I know that the Sally Hansen gel polish instructions explicitly say that you -should- shake each component vigorously just before you use it. I would have thought the same recommendation would exist for all of the gel polishes.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze In the Limelight with SV for topcoat. First time with SV and I'm smitten.
Had to be taken with flash because without, it was showing up very blue for some reason. It really isn't blue.





Without flash:




Nice springy colour! Does your camera tend to do that with colours?


----------



## Kitsunesunset

> Nice springy colour! Does your camera tend to do that with colours?


 No, but I got a new phone the day before, and had to rely on indoor lighting because it was gloomy and stormy. Not sure why it picked up blue at all.


----------



## Esthylove

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ocean Wave is on my Gelish wish list. I find that 'no shake rule' strange - I know that the Sally Hansen gel polish instructions explicitly say that you -should- shake each component vigorously just before you use it. I would have thought the same recommendation would exist for all of the gel polishes.
I always used to shake them then stopped because I saw somewhere that you're not supposed to. But I will deff be shaking from now on. The right hand is slightly lighter to me. But no one else has noticed that I asked!


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Absolutely Shore


----------



## davie

I put on Zoya's Pixie Dust London last night.....


----------



## Stitchie

So it's my birthday this week and purple is my favorite color so I thought I'd go all out =)

The purple rhinestones are from Born Pretty Store.

*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented

*Butter London - Indigo Punk


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







So it's my birthday this week and purple is my favorite color so I thought I'd go all out =)

The purple rhinestones are from Born Pretty Store.

*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented

*Butter London - Indigo Punk

How pretty!  I love the 2 shades of purple together.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put on Zoya's Pixie Dust London last night.....





I like this one!  Is it grey or more black looking?  I'm trying to find a nice "grey", but sometimes they just turn out blah on my skin tone.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like this one!  Is it grey or more black looking?  I'm trying to find a nice "grey", but sometimes they just turn out blah on my skin tone.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
It's definitely one of those that looks different in different lighting but it's gray.  Here are two examples of the same polish.  I hope it helps.



 In a lightbox, it looks more charcoal or graphite I think. Reminds me of pencil lead.





In direct sunlight.  As you can see it lightens up quite a bit.  I don't have Dahlia which is the black pixie dust but I do have the Nicole by OPI version which is similar and side by side they look nothing alike.  This is one of my favorite polishes.  But I am a sucker for gray polish.


----------



## davie

Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I like this one!  Is it grey or more black looking?  I'm trying to find a nice "grey", but sometimes they just turn out blah on my skin tone.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I know exactly what you are talking about....that some "greys" that look really pretty in the bottle end up looking totally blah once on.  This color is definitely grey and not "black looking" at all - although the intensity of the grey color definitely changes in the different lighting.  Last night when putting it on it was a bit darker, but in the sunshine today it definitely looks lighter - but both are really pretty and "alive".  I really love this color - its the best grey I have ever tried for sure!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's definitely one of those that looks different in different lighting but it's gray.  Here are two examples of the same polish.  I hope it helps.




 In a lightbox, it looks more charcoal or graphite I think. Reminds me of pencil lead.





In direct sunlight.  As you can see it lightens up quite a bit.  I don't have Dahlia which is the black pixie dust but I do have the Nicole by OPI version which is similar and side by side they look nothing alike.  This is one of my favorite polishes.  But I am a sucker for gray polish.
I definitely agree that the color really depends on the lighting - those 2 pics definitely shows it.  It looked more like the first pic when I applied it last night, but right now it definitely is much lighter - like the second pic.  I'm definitely a sucker for grey polish as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

Quote: Originally Posted by *kittykerosene* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been using Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat. It's really a one-night-wear kind of thing for me, as at least one nail's polish will pop off within 24 hours of application, but I usually change my polish so often it doesn't really matter. OPI has a new one out that is pretty much the same thing, but I wanted to support an indie maker and got the NPB one instead. 

https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/129187682/glitter-a-peel-peel-off-basecoat

The NPB glitter a peel is AMAZING.  Seriously a life changing add to my collection last year.  I did a review on my blog and there's a short little video showing how well it works, too.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just think of it as an investment so you can wear more glitters.  It makes all those purchases you made before have more value.  Every time I try and buy the Nail Pattern Boldness one they are sold out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


She's got it in stock in her etsy store now, christa!  Go grab it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







So it's my birthday this week and purple is my favorite color so I thought I'd go all out =)

The purple rhinestones are from Born Pretty Store.

*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented

*Butter London - Indigo Punk

Royalty Reinvented is one of my favorite polishes from any brand and in any color. Gorgeous mani!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Royalty Reinvented is one of my favorite polishes from any brand and in any color. Gorgeous mani!
I totally agree with that!


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Royalty Reinvented is one of my favorite polishes from any brand and in any color. Gorgeous mani!
Thank you!

I was out looking for a very specific shade of lavender/lilac that I had created in my mind lolll

Royalty Reinvented fit my vision perfectly! And the formula was pretty good too! I've never tried a L'Oreal polish before =)


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you!

I was out looking for a very specific shade of lavender/lilac that I had created in my mind lolll

Royalty Reinvented fit my vision perfectly! And the formula was pretty good too! I've never tried a L'Oreal polish before =)

I got 2 L'Oreal polishes about a year ago, and Royalty Reinvented was one of them, also because I had a vision of a perfect lavender in my mind and was on the hunt to find one that fit. I really love the formula. It's easy to apply and you can get away with a single coat! I desperately need to do my nails again...I might have to go through all my polish and find this one for my next mani!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I like this one!  Is it grey or more black looking?  I'm trying to find a nice "grey", but sometimes they just turn out blah on my skin tone.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I have this one too, on me it looks like a concrete grey.  The sparkles really make it interesting and it's a great color!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *nectarbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just had hand surgery so this was my "physical therapy"



Essie big spender.
Beautiful color!


----------



## Sunflowercake

> The Polish Bar Best Wishes


 Perfect for Easter!!


----------



## Sunflowercake

> I put on Zoya's Pixie Dust London last night.....


 I was wondering how the color looks in real life. I like it!


----------



## chaostheory

(my cuticles are messy, please ignore)

This is Essie "Naughty Nautical" with the lighter being "Mint Candy Apple" also by Essie. I really find this mint color more baby blue than green-y mint.


----------



## Sunflowercake

> (my cuticles are messy, please ignore) This is Essie "Naughty Nautical" with the lighter being "Mint Candy Apple" also by Essie. I really find this mint color more baby blue than green-y mint.Â


 Very cute combo!


----------



## Sunflowercake

These are Sally Hansen, I forgot to designs name but I got them for $5 off amazon. Day 3: they are partially starting to get crumbly. I think I will soak them off tomorrow.


----------



## Lumaday

This is my last mani, Orly Flawless Flush.  This formula is anything but flawless.  I had such a terrible time doing this mani which is why it doesn't look that great.  One coat was streaky and thick, and the second coat bubbled like nothing I've ever seen before - it almost looked like a textured polish!  I waited a decent amount of time between coats, too.  Seche was able to smooth out the bubbles but they left what looked like little holes in the finish - so weird!  I like the actual color, it's very delicate with some shimmer.  I'm going to try a different base coat next time and if it still does that I'm exchanging it at Sally's for a different color.


----------



## Lumaday

This is my current mani - OPI I'm Indi-A Mood For Love.  I LOVE this one.  It's a perfect cool-toned pink with a hint of purple.  Great application and dry time.


----------



## Sunflowercake

> This is my current mani - OPI I'm Indi-A Mood For Love. Â I LOVE this one. Â It's a perfect cool-toned pink with a hint of purple. Â Great application and dry time.


 Great color!


----------



## Christa W

I've kept my nails bare for a few days.  I had on Zoya Dream but have been pretty indecisive lately.  I found a booth at my local flea market on Saturday that sells Konad polishes so I picked up a plate and my first Konad special white.  I anticipate doing some nail art soon as I expected my OPI sheer tints to come in the mail today but they got routed to Miami instead of Tampa (coming from NY which is weird).  So tonight I ran to Walmart after work and picked up some more Hard Candy discontinued polishes in the clearance bin.  I knew the minute I saw the name I had to do something fun with it.  I actually really love this polish.  This is Hard Candy Glitter Jam with Covergirl Sand Castle (vintage polish) both over Color Club Mod in Manhattan.

I saw this swatched over black and I will definitely do that.  I wasn't sure how tinted the base was so this was my test mani and I decided to have some fun with it.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my current mani - OPI I'm Indi-A Mood For Love.  I LOVE this one.  It's a perfect cool-toned pink with a hint of purple.  Great application and dry time.








That is fantastic, agreed! It looks so glossy and perfect and it's a perfect flattering bright-but-not-excessively-bright colour. I like the combination with the background too!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've kept my nails bare for a few days.  I had on Zoya Dream but have been pretty indecisive lately.  I found a booth at my local flea market on Saturday that sells Konad polishes so I picked up a plate and my first Konad special white.  I anticipate doing some nail art soon as I expected my OPI sheer tints to come in the mail today but they got routed to Miami instead of Tampa (coming from NY which is weird).  So tonight I ran to Walmart after work and picked up some more Hard Candy discontinued polishes in the clearance bin.  I knew the minute I saw the name I had to do something fun with it.  I actually really love this polish.  This is Hard Candy Glitter Jam with Covergirl Sand Castle (vintage polish) both over Color Club Mod in Manhattan.

I saw this swatched over black and I will definitely do that.  I wasn't sure how tinted the base was so this was my test mani and I decided to have some fun with it.








I'm really liking Sand Castle!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Polish Bar Best Wishes



I like the teenie tiny fine bar glitter in there!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *nectarbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just had hand surgery so this was my "physical therapy"



Essie big spender.
Fuchsia physical therapy! Super! I think playing with polish is therapy of some sort for all of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Absolutely Shore




What a lovely sandy colour! Do you see a green tinge in this naturally?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put on Zoya's Pixie Dust London last night.....




London is definitely beautiful. I'm a sucker for greys too!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I was wondering how the color looks in real life. I like it!
For reference I would say it typically doesn't look quite that dark, but it is fairly dark compared to some greys.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's definitely one of those that looks different in different lighting but it's gray.  Here are two examples of the same polish.  I hope it helps.




 In a lightbox, it looks more charcoal or graphite I think. Reminds me of pencil lead.





In direct sunlight.  As you can see it lightens up quite a bit.  I don't have Dahlia which is the black pixie dust but I do have the Nicole by OPI version which is similar and side by side they look nothing alike.  This is one of my favorite polishes.  But I am a sucker for gray polish.
It's amazing how dramatically different your photos of it look under the different circumstances; it goes to show how much value there is in having a reference colour when looking at people's swatches!

Here's an image with some other colours for comparison:





I'm holding Cult Nails Faded. The next deeper grey is Zoya Carey, and then is Zoya London. All three are on the pinky. I find the slightly greenish tinge you see here in London comes out more in photos than it does in real life.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 




So it's my birthday this week and purple is my favorite color so I thought I'd go all out =)

The purple rhinestones are from Born Pretty Store.

*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented

*Butter London - Indigo Punk
What a fantastic mani! I really like the combination that you've created here.  Happy Birthday! I hope it's a good day.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



(my cuticles are messy, please ignore)

This is Essie "Naughty Nautical" with the lighter being "Mint Candy Apple" also by Essie. I really find this mint color more baby blue than green-y mint. 
I've been eyeing both of these. How are they for application? I have China Glaze Refresh-mint and others for the greener mint, so I'm actually all for a baby bluey green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but honestly on this mani I find it still comes across as green. It looks great!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





These are Sally Hansen, I forgot to designs name but I got them for $5 off amazon. Day 3: they are partially starting to get crumbly. I think I will soak them off tomorrow.
Sorry to hear they're not lasting all that well - it's a cute look with a nice base colour.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my last mani, Orly Flawless Flush.  This formula is anything but flawless.  I had such a terrible time doing this mani which is why it doesn't look that great.  One coat was streaky and thick, and the second coat bubbled like nothing I've ever seen before - it almost looked like a textured polish!  I waited a decent amount of time between coats, too.  Seche was able to smooth out the bubbles but they left what looked like little holes in the finish - so weird!  I like the actual color, it's very delicate with some shimmer.  I'm going to try a different base coat next time and if it still does that I'm exchanging it at Sally's for a different color.




I hope it's just that it disagreed with the base coat - it's a pretty colour! I love all of those interesting nude bases for nail art! And for a couple of days alone...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Wearing Loreal's "Too Dimensional?" polish today.





(ignore the sloppy paint job!)
Nice!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing an OPI mini and it always kills me that they don't put the names on the mini bottles themselves!




What a great bright colour! I'm glad to hear you'll be able to figure out the name for it. I don't know - use a Sharpie to write it on the bottom? Use a label-maker? That is annoying - they should put names on all of their polishes! But then, I find the labels fall off certain polishes, which is annoying too; at least the code is fairly permanent.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my current mani - OPI I'm Indi-A Mood For Love.  I LOVE this one.  It's a perfect cool-toned pink with a hint of purple.  Great application and dry time.









How pretty!


----------



## Nic1986

This is DL Lost In Space. I guess I've been feeling dark and glittery lately. I had to cut all of my nails down due to breaking one (it was a real ouchie too, I limped it along for a week or so with nail glue so it could hopefully grow out without being ripped off), so dark fit my mood this time. This one was much easier to apply than Twilight Zone and the navy base and glitters really pop in the sun, though my photo doesn't show it off that well.


----------



## Stitchie

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my current mani - OPI I'm Indi-A Mood For Love.  I LOVE this one.  It's a perfect cool-toned pink with a hint of purple.  Great application and dry time.









I love this color!

I wonder, it looks slightly lighter in color than Butter London's Queen Vic, which I do own... off to find swatches to see if it's a dupe! =)


----------



## chaostheory

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been eyeing both of these. How are they for application? I have China Glaze Refresh-mint and others for the greener mint, so I'm actually all for a baby bluey green  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  but honestly on this mani I find it still comes across as green. It looks great!
I really hate the mint candy apple. it applies really streaky and drags across when i do a second coat. wear time on both is good though so I deal with it!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is DL Lost In Space. I guess I've been feeling dark and glittery lately. I had to cut all of my nails down due to breaking one (it was a real ouchie too, I limped it along for a week or so with nail glue so it could hopefully grow out without being ripped off), so dark fit my mood this time. This one was much easier to apply than Twilight Zone and the navy base and glitters really pop in the sun, though my photo doesn't show it off that well.








It looks like a lovely blue to wear! I know how much the camera misses glitters from my own attempts to get them to show; so I can imagine in sunlight this is one that is nice to 'watch'!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I really hate the mint candy apple. it applies really streaky and drags across when i do a second coat. wear time on both is good though so I deal with it!
Thanks for the warning on that one - I guess it's one of those you have to wait on for each coat to fully dry - annoying. Speaking of which, I have to post what I did next... with a polish that was also a bit of an annoyance....


----------



## Lumaday

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That is fantastic, agreed! It looks so glossy and perfect and it's a perfect flattering bright-but-not-excessively-bright colour. I like the combination with the background too!
Thank you, it happened to match my pink blanket  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote:
Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How pretty!
Thanks!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I love this color!

I wonder, it looks slightly lighter in color than Butter London's Queen Vic, which I do own... off to find swatches to see if it's a dupe! =)
I don't have Queen Vic but I just googled the swatches...that one definitely looks darker and more purple but in the same color family.  Queen Vic looks gorgeous, now you've got me lemming over it!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've kept my nails bare for a few days.  I had on Zoya Dream but have been pretty indecisive lately.  I found a booth at my local flea market on Saturday that sells Konad polishes so I picked up a plate and my first Konad special white.  I anticipate doing some nail art soon as I expected my OPI sheer tints to come in the mail today but they got routed to Miami instead of Tampa (coming from NY which is weird).  So tonight I ran to Walmart after work and picked up some more Hard Candy discontinued polishes in the clearance bin.  I knew the minute I saw the name I had to do something fun with it.  I actually really love this polish.  This is Hard Candy Glitter Jam with Covergirl Sand Castle (vintage polish) both over Color Club Mod in Manhattan.

I saw this swatched over black and I will definitely do that.  I wasn't sure how tinted the base was so this was my test mani and I decided to have some fun with it.








That is so fun, love your creativity and the color combo.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  London is definitely beautiful. I'm a sucker for greys too!

For reference I would say it typically doesn't look quite that dark, but it is fairly dark compared to some greys.

It's amazing how dramatically different your photos of it look under the different circumstances; it goes to show how much value there is in having a reference colour when looking at people's swatches!

Here's an image with some other colours for comparison:





I'm holding Cult Nails Faded. The next deeper grey is Zoya Carey, and then is Zoya London. All three are on the pinky. I find the slightly greenish tinge you see here in London comes out more in photos than it does in real life.

Really cute mani, love the stripes!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is DL Lost In Space. I guess I've been feeling dark and glittery lately. I had to cut all of my nails down due to breaking one (it was a real ouchie too, I limped it along for a week or so with nail glue so it could hopefully grow out without being ripped off), so dark fit my mood this time. This one was much easier to apply than Twilight Zone and the navy base and glitters really pop in the sun, though my photo doesn't show it off that well.








Ooooohhh that looks gorgeous.  I've been getting more into navy polishes and this one is stunning!


----------



## Sunflowercake

> This is DL Lost In Space. I guess I've been feeling dark and glittery lately. I had to cut all of my nails down due to breaking one (it was a real ouchie too, I limped it along for a week or so with nail glue so it could hopefully grow out without being ripped off), so dark fit my mood this time. This one was much easier to apply than Twilight Zone and the navy base and glitters really pop in the sun, though my photo doesn't show it off that well.


 I like that color!! I just bought a similar one from a different brand.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Really cute mani, love the stripes!
Thank-you! I pulled this one up from my past manis to show the greys but it feels a bit spring-appropriate too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Not quite ready to bid adieu to the spring flowers, I wanted to see how they worked with navy (the Gelish Holiday Party Blues base) and yellow (Cult Nails You're My Dandy Lion). Applying the yellow over a dark colour was a mistake; it took too many coats and was very streaky. After a while I added thinner, plus an Essie matte top coat layer, and that seemed to help. I can't say it is entirely the fault of the polish until I try applying it again without the challenge of a dark base, though yellows are reputed to be problematic. You can see the mess in the lumpy yellow layer in this context though.


----------



## Lumaday

Does anyone have any of the OPI Brazil Collection?  I kind of love all of them although I have a few similar shades (the two taupe shades and the orange).  I'm really tempted to buy the entire set on eBay - 69 bucks for 12 polishes.  But I've also really been wanting a certain dress that's 65 and I keep not buying it so maybe I should finally get that instead. 

I think I'm attracted to this collection because it's not just a summer collection, several of the polishes are year round or more winter leaning shades and I love the idea of being able to use the collection throughout the year (the dark raisin red, the taupey neutrals, even the dark teal green would be a good winter shade).  

Anyway here's a pic if some of you haven't been stalking it like I have: (pics via http://www.polarbelle.com/2014/01/new-opi-brazil-nail-polish-collection.html and http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/02/OPI-Spring-Summer-2014-Brazil-Collection-Swatches-Review.html)


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not quite ready to bid adieu to the spring flowers, I wanted to see how they worked with navy (the Gelish Holiday Party Blues base) and yellow (Cult Nails You're My Dandy Lion). Applying the yellow over a dark colour was a mistake; it took too many coats and was very streaky. After a while I added thinner, plus an Essie matte top coat layer, and that seemed to help. I can't say it is entirely the fault of the polish until I try applying it again without the challenge of a dark base, though yellows are reputed to be problematic. You can see the mess in the lumpy yellow layer in this context though.



      





      


Super cute for spring.  I love the bright yellow shade and you did a great job with the flowers!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have any of the OPI Brazil Collection?  I kind of love all of them although I have a few similar shades (the two taupe shades and the orange).  I'm really tempted to buy the entire set on eBay - 69 bucks for 12 polishes.  But I've also really been wanting a certain dress that's 65 and I keep not buying it so maybe I should finally get that instead. 

I think I'm attracted to this collection because it's not just a summer collection, several of the polishes are year round or more winter leaning shades and I love the idea of being able to use the collection throughout the year (the dark raisin red, the taupey neutrals, even the dark teal green would be a good winter shade).  

Anyway here's a pic if some of you haven't been stalking it like I have: (pics via http://www.polarbelle.com/2014/01/new-opi-brazil-nail-polish-collection.html and http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/02/OPI-Spring-Summer-2014-Brazil-Collection-Swatches-Review.html)






I want them all but am waiting until they show up on clearance at my Walmart Salon or at Marshalls in sets.  That's not a bad price but it's still more than they will be on clearance at Sally ($4.50) or on other sales.  It's up to you how bad you want them.  Personally I am waiting.


----------



## albeauty

I'm loving Formula X Made For You. Amazing glittery nail polish, I'm obsessed!

edit: no youtube links, please. -kawaiimeows


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want them all but am waiting until they show up on clearance at my Walmart Salon or at Marshalls in sets.  That's not a bad price but it's still more than they will be on clearance at Sally ($4.50) or on other sales.  It's up to you how bad you want them.  Personally I am waiting.
That's a good idea, but I wonder how long it will be until they go on clearance.  Maybe I could pick up just a few shades I'm lemming over now and get the other half of the set, the more wintery shades, later on clearance.  eBay has a few of the shades for only 5 dollars from certain sellers right now.


----------



## californialovin

Essie "Fashion Playground" - took 3 coats!


----------



## sleepykat

> Â  I want them all but am waiting until they show up on clearance at my Walmart Salon or at Marshalls in sets.Â  That's not a bad price but it's still more than they will be on clearance at Sally ($4.50) or on other sales.Â  It's up to you how bad you want them.Â  Personally I am waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good idea, but I wonder how long it will be until they go on clearance. Â Maybe I could pick up just a few shades I'm lemming over now and get the other half of the set, the more wintery shades, later on clearance. Â eBay has a few of the shades for only 5 dollars from certain sellers right now.
Click to expand...

 I am also waiting until they go on sale. eBay is swamped with fake OPI polishes.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







So it's my birthday this week and purple is my favorite color so I thought I'd go all out =)

The purple rhinestones are from Born Pretty Store.

*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented

*Butter London - Indigo Punk
Awesome designs!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my current mani - OPI I'm Indi-A Mood For Love.  I LOVE this one.  It's a perfect cool-toned pink with a hint of purple.  Great application and dry time.








LOVE the shine on this one!  I've had pretty good luck with anything OPI so far.

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put on Zoya's Pixie Dust London last night.....




I really like the texture; I think I may have to try this one myself  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









So I've been told that you're not supposed to shake gelish. Well I did my right hand and it was coming out differently than it usually does. So before I started my left hand I shook it and it went on like it normally did.

I felt like doing a bright blue so I went with gelish ocean wave.

That's really good hand cream by the way!
Love the tone of this blue!


----------



## Christa W

While I wait patiently for my OPI sheer tint minis to arrive (finally showing in Tampa as of this afternoon and should be here tomorrow) I decided to keep the theme of my food inspired manis going by doing my nails in chocolate.

No seriously this is Nicole by OPI in Better After Dark from the Dove Chocolate Facebook sweepstakes.  I entered in every single day that was going on and when prizes started going out ( I think there was like 25k of them) on Saturday I was convinced I didn't win and was really upset.  People are selling them on Ebay ( I don't want to recommend that option because I don't support people taking away from other people winning who genuinely wanted them but if you didn't win/ enter and you want them that's the only way to get them).

Today when I went to check my mail thinking it was the box for my mini's I didn't even read who it was from until I was staring at the coupon for a free dark chocolate bar.  I actually prefer the taste of dark chocolate over milk chocolate but of the two polishes the milk chocolate one stole my heart.  I am not a brown polish fan despite owning many of them.  There's something different about this one.  It almost has a pink shimmer in it and literally looks like melted chocolate on my fingers.  I can not think of any more appropriate "chocolate" brown I have ever seen.  This is two coats no top coat.  You can see it's so shiny you can see the green reflected off my wall 6 ft away from it. 

I am also dying because it's making me want to lick my fingers and I don't have any actual chocolate in my house at the moment.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I wait patiently for my OPI sheer tint minis to arrive (finally showing in Tampa as of this afternoon and should be here tomorrow) I decided to keep the theme of my food inspired manis going by doing my nails in chocolate.

No seriously this is Nicole by OPI in Better After Dark from the Dove Chocolate Facebook sweepstakes.  I entered in every single day that was going on and when prizes started going out ( I think there was like 25k of them) on Saturday I was convinced I didn't win and was really upset.  People are selling them on Ebay ( I don't want to recommend that option because I don't support people taking away from other people winning who genuinely wanted them but if you didn't win/ enter and you want them that's the only way to get them).

Today when I went to check my mail thinking it was the box for my mini's I didn't even read who it was from until I was staring at the coupon for a free dark chocolate bar.  I actually prefer the taste of dark chocolate over milk chocolate but of the two polishes the milk chocolate one stole my heart.  I am not a brown polish fan despite owning many of them.  There's something different about this one.  It almost has a pink shimmer in it and literally looks like melted chocolate on my fingers.  I can not think of any more appropriate "chocolate" brown I have ever seen.  This is two coats no top coat.  You can see it's so shiny you can see the green reflected off my wall 6 ft away from it. 

I am also dying because it's making me want to lick my fingers and I don't have any actual chocolate in my house at the moment.





That's beautiful. I love brown polish, and chocolate.


----------



## madeupMegan

Sally Hansen Violet Voltage

Was worried this would be too similar to Essie Play Date, but they're definitely unique


----------



## NotTheMama

> While I wait patiently for my OPI sheer tint minis to arrive (finally showing in Tampa as of this afternoon and should be here tomorrow) I decided to keep the theme of my food inspired manis going by doing my nails in chocolate. No seriously this is Nicole by OPI in Better After Dark from the Dove Chocolate Facebook sweepstakes.Â  I entered in every single day that was going on and when prizes started going out ( I think there was like 25k of them) on Saturday I was convinced I didn't win and was really upset.Â  People are selling them on Ebay ( I don't want to recommend that option because I don't support people taking away from other people winning who genuinely wanted them but if you didn't win/ enter and you want them that's the only way to get them). Today when I went to check my mail thinking it was the box for my mini's I didn't even read who it was from until I was staring at the coupon for a free dark chocolate bar.Â  I actually prefer the taste of dark chocolate over milk chocolate but of the two polishes the milk chocolate one stole my heart.Â  I am not a brown polish fan despite owning many of them.Â  There's something different about this one.Â  It almost has a pink shimmer in it and literally looks like melted chocolate on my fingers.Â  I can not think of any more appropriate "chocolate" brown I have ever seen.Â  This is two coats no top coat.Â  You can see it's so shiny you can see the green reflected off my wall 6 ft away from it.Â  I am also dying because it's making me want to lick my fingers and I don't have any actual chocolate in my house at the moment.


 I won a set, too!! My husband was home when they came and I had to show him the letter to prove that it was something I won and not bought!! LOL...he teases me about my polish addiction but it's all in good fun, so long as everything is taken care of he doesn't care.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I won a set, too!! My husband was home when they came and I had to show him the letter to prove that it was something I won and not bought!! LOL...he teases me about my polish addiction but it's all in good fun, so long as everything is taken care of he doesn't care.

Congratulations you two! Christa I could see wanting to eat chocolate all the time while wearing it - must go get gfdf chocolate walnut chocolate chip cookie, yum! Not that any other excuse won't do...


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sally Hansen Violet Voltage

Was worried this would be too similar to Essie Play Date, but they're definitely unique
 I wonder - have you done a swatch row of all your purples in this shade range?


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Does anyone have any of the OPI Brazil Collection?  I kind of love all of them although I have a few similar shades (the two taupe shades and the orange).  I'm really tempted to buy the entire set on eBay - 69 bucks for 12 polishes.  But I've also really been wanting a certain dress that's 65 and I keep not buying it so maybe I should finally get that instead. 

I think I'm attracted to this collection because it's not just a summer collection, several of the polishes are year round or more winter leaning shades and I love the idea of being able to use the collection throughout the year (the dark raisin red, the taupey neutrals, even the dark teal green would be a good winter shade).  

Anyway here's a pic if some of you haven't been stalking it like I have: (pics via http://www.polarbelle.com/2014/01/new-opi-brazil-nail-polish-collection.html and http://www.thepolishaholic.com/2014/02/OPI-Spring-Summer-2014-Brazil-Collection-Swatches-Review.html)







Iâ€™ve been eyeing Donâ€™t Bossa Nova Me Around, Taupe-less Beach, Amazon.Amazoff., I SÃ£o Paulo Over There, and Kiss Me Iâ€™m Brazilian. The others are lovely too, but with those five I'd be happy, as the others are ones I have comparable (or something close enough for me) colours for already.  The shimmer just isn't drawing me right now.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Iâ€™ve been eyeing Donâ€™t Bossa Nova Me Around, Taupe-less Beach, Amazon.Amazoff., I SÃ£o Paulo Over There, and Kiss Me Iâ€™m Brazilian. The others are lovely too, but with those five I'd be happy, as the others are ones I have comparable (or something close enough for me) colours for already.  The shimmer just isn't drawing me right now.
I love that you are drawn to the neutral colors from this one (more or less)!!!!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *californialovin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Essie "Fashion Playground" - took 3 coats!





Nice colour and nice mani. Welcome!


----------



## SunshineCitizen

Hi! Thought I'd share my Easter mani that I have at the moment. The past couple of weeks I wasn't able to find time to do my nails, so I was really excited to create this Easter bunny nail art after a nail art hiatus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone is interested there is a tutorial for this nail art design on my youtube channel, I know that for the skilled it really isn't a problem to do this freehand, but i always struggle painting my right hand so I am really fond of making my own DIY nail art stickers to use.

Nail Polish used: essence base coat 24/7, NYC , white acrylic paint for the rabbits, and acrylic paint for the pennant banner, Gabbriella Salvete top coat


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! Thought I'd share my Easter mani that I have at the moment. The past couple of weeks I wasn't able to find time to do my nails, so I was really excited to create this Easter bunny nail art after a nail art hiatus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone is interested there is a tutorial for this nail art design on my youtube channel, I know that for the skilled it really isn't a problem to do this freehand, but i always struggle painting my right hand so I am really fond of making my own DIY nail art stickers to use.

Nail Polish used: essence base coat 24/7, NYC , white acrylic paint for the rabbits, and acrylic paint for the pennant banner, Gabbriella Salvete top coat 




This is too cute fore words.  I love your color choices!


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! Thought I'd share my Easter mani that I have at the moment. The past couple of weeks I wasn't able to find time to do my nails, so I was really excited to create this Easter bunny nail art after a nail art hiatus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone is interested there is a tutorial for this nail art design on my youtube channel, I know that for the skilled it really isn't a problem to do this freehand, but i always struggle painting my right hand so I am really fond of making my own DIY nail art stickers to use.

Nail Polish used: essence base coat 24/7, NYC , white acrylic paint for the rabbits, and acrylic paint for the pennant banner, Gabbriella Salvete top coat




omg....sooooo cute!!!!  I love them!


----------



## mhammill

I want to post this mani so bad but I cannot for the life of me get a good picture of it - it's Slippery When Wet by Dance Legend.  If you google it you'll get a much better picture than I can get but here is what I have - it in no way gives you a clue to the holo goodness of this polish.  It's a lilac jelly scattered holo but the holo is so dense that it gives a linear effect in the right light.  Dangerous to drive with it on lol.


----------



## TammyH2144

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! Thought I'd share my Easter mani that I have at the moment. The past couple of weeks I wasn't able to find time to do my nails, so I was really excited to create this Easter bunny nail art after a nail art hiatus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone is interested there is a tutorial for this nail art design on my youtube channel, I know that for the skilled it really isn't a problem to do this freehand, but i always struggle painting my right hand so I am really fond of making my own DIY nail art stickers to use.

Nail Polish used: essence base coat 24/7, NYC , white acrylic paint for the rabbits, and acrylic paint for the pennant banner, Gabbriella Salvete top coat 





Cute! Cute! Cute!


----------



## Christa W

This morning I finally found my coveted Nicole by OPI Roughles at my corner CVS.  I excitedly bought them all.  When I got home I immediately changed my mani and did a skittle of them.  I really like the pink one a lot.  It reminds me of Strawberry ice cream.  I then got the genius idea to stamp them using the Konad special white I got on Saturday and using Winstonia plate W212 I chose the Easter egg design.  Another genius idea popped in my head.  I had seen the PolishAholic use the OPI sheer tints over the Roughles and since they were coming in the mail I waited ever so impatiently until the mailwoman got here. 





On What Grounds, I'm Stucco on You, Rock the Look and Sand in my Shoe





I "cracked" one of the eggs when I was stamping.  I thought they were dry but apparently it was still soft.





I Can Teal You Like Me, Don't Violet Me Down, Be Magentale with Me, and I'm Never Amberrassed. 

I love them all 3 ways and can't choose a favorite way!!


----------



## Lolo22

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This morning I finally found my coveted Nicole by OPI Roughles at my corner CVS.  I excitedly bought them all.  When I got home I immediately changed my mani and did a skittle of them.  I really like the pink one a lot.  It reminds me of Strawberry ice cream.  I then got the genius idea to stamp them using the Konad special white I got on Saturday and using Winstonia plate W212 I chose the Easter egg design.  Another genius idea popped in my head.  I had seen the PolishAholic use the OPI sheer tints over the Roughles and since they were coming in the mail I waited ever so impatiently until the mailwoman got here. 





On What Grounds, I'm Stucco on You, Rock the Look and Sand in my Shoe
I just love this!!!


----------



## theexxception

> This morning I finally found my coveted Nicole by OPI Roughles at my corner CVS.Â  I excitedly bought them all.Â  When I got home I immediately changed my mani and did a skittle of them.Â  I really like the pink one a lot.Â  It reminds me of Strawberry ice cream.Â  I then got the genius idea to stamp them using the Konad special white I got on Saturday and using Winstonia plate W212 I chose the Easter egg design.Â  Another genius idea popped in my head.Â  I had seen the PolishAholic use the OPI sheer tints over the Roughles and since they were coming in the mail I waited ever so impatiently until the mailwoman got here.Â
> 
> On What Grounds, I'm Stucco on You, Rock the Look and Sand in my Shoe
> 
> I "cracked" one of the eggs when I was stamping.Â  I thought they were dry but apparently it was still soft.
> 
> I Can Teal You Like Me, Don't Violet Me Down, Be Magentale with Me, and I'm Never Amberrassed.Â  I love them all 3 ways and can't choose a favorite way!!


 I wonder what it would be like if you did the tints then stamped. But I really like it rough and stamped looks awesome!


----------



## Jill1228

Urban Decay polishes. Deep End topped with Goldmine


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I wonder what it would be like if you did the tints then stamped. But I really like it rough and stamped looks awesome!
Also wondering what it would be like stamped then tint over with a different shade like the yellow over the teal etc.  I love these things I am like in polish heaven with all I got today!!


----------



## Christa W

I quoted the wrong source for doing OPI Sheers over Roughles.  It wasn't the PolishAholoc but Polish Insomniac.  Sorry for the mis-info.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I am also waiting until they go on sale. eBay is swamped with fake OPI polishes.
Wow I never even thought of fake OPI polishes on eBay.  Do you know when this line might go on sale?  I'd love to have for the summer time, so I'm really torn.

I did find a seller who assures that all of their OPI polishes have legitimate batch codes.  Does anyone know of a place to look those up?


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I never even thought of fake OPI polishes on eBay.  Do you know when this line might go on sale?  I'd love to have for the summer time, so I'm really torn.

I did find a seller who assures that all of their OPI polishes have legitimate batch codes.  Does anyone know of a place to look those up?
At Sally probably not for another 2 months.  The Gwen Stefani came out in Dec I think and went on clearance in March(?)  Other stores no clue.  My Salon Smart or whatever just did the OPI Wizard of Oz collection last month when I had 4 of the polishes half off from JC Penney in March of LAST year!!!


----------



## Meggpi

China Glaze 'I'm a Go Glitter' over Liquid Leather. I'm not talented at chunky glitter.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze 'I'm a Go Glitter' over Liquid Leather. I'm not talented at chunky glitter.



I love these glitters color combinations.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Just a tip for chunky glitters (or any glitter really). Cut a small piece of cosmetic wedge sponge, paint the glitter onto the sponge, then dab the sponge to your nail where you want the glitter to go. You get a more precise placement, and most of the goopy polish the glitter floats in gets sucked into the sponge leaving just enough to stick the glitter down. This is my go-to method for any glitter and works exceptionally well for glitter gradients  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

> Wow I never even thought of fake OPI polishes on eBay. Â Do you know when this line might go on sale? Â I'd love to have for the summer time, so I'm really torn. I did find a seller who assures that all of their OPI polishes have legitimate batch codes. Â Does anyone know of a place to look those up?


 Ulta runs OPIs for B1G1 50% off or 2/$10 every few months and you can stack with a $3.50 off coupon.


----------



## Esthylove

> Just a tip for chunky glitters (or any glitter really). Cut a small piece of cosmetic wedge sponge, paint the glitter onto the sponge, then dab the sponge to your nail where you want the glitter to go. You get a more precise placement, and most of the goopy polish the glitter floats in gets sucked into the sponge leaving just enough to stick the glitter down. This is my go-to method for any glitter and works exceptionally well for glitter gradients  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I never thought of that. Thank you!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  At Sally probably not for another 2 months.  The Gwen Stefani came out in Dec I think and went on clearance in March(?)  Other stores no clue.  My Salon Smart or whatever just did the OPI Wizard of Oz collection last month when I had 4 of the polishes half off from JC Penney in March of LAST year!!! 
Thanks for the tip!  The only Wal Mart with a Salon Smart in my area is a 1/2 hour away, I get out there once in a while when I have a work meeting there.  Sally's is much closer to me.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ulta runs OPIs for B1G1 50% off or 2/$10 every few months and you can stack with a $3.50 off coupon.
Oooh, nice tip.  I will have to keep an eye out for that.  I also have enough points for a $3 off coupon too.  If I go there then I can get 2 bottles at $18/-3/-3.50 = $11.50 so that's not bad at all.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Ulta runs OPIs for B1G1 50% off or 2/$10 every few months and you can stack with a $3.50 off coupon.
I am getting an Ulta opening by me Friday.  I can hardly wait!!


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I never even thought of fake OPI polishes on eBay.  Do you know when this line might go on sale?  I'd love to have for the summer time, so I'm really torn.

I did find a seller who assures that all of their OPI polishes have legitimate batch codes.  Does anyone know of a place to look those up?
Ok so I just did some research on the fake eBay OPIs, wow there's tons of info out there.  I should have researched this first.  I have only bought 3 OPIs off eBay so far.  The first one was obviously either a fake or illegally being resold but I didn't realize it - I just thought they sent me the wrong color.  But now that I looked at it closely the serial number has been filed off the bottle and there's no bottom label, just a really old looking label on the side of the bottle that has a bar code.  The formula is also weird, I'm going to toss it.

The other two I just bought, I'm Indi-A Mood for Love and Lucky Lucky Lavender, have all the correct things on the bottle and the green labels on the bottom with serial numbers that match the OPI website, so that's good!  I now know OPI has a huge problem with fakes/illegally sold merch so now I feel kinda bad for buying off eBay.  I love their brand so I should just support them directly instead of trying to save a few bucks.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am getting an Ulta opening by me Friday.  I can hardly wait!!
Ulta is definitely dangerous, but I'm so excited for you!!  They had tons of great sale polishes a few months ago and I picked up a lot of Zoya and Orly.   There's a lot of them in the Denver area and I drive all over town for work meetings so I was having fun for a while stopping in at different ones to see what I could find, ha ha!


----------



## Lolo22

> I am getting an Ulta opening by me Friday.Â  I can hardly wait!!


 Yay!!! The polishes at mine are a total disaster but they have great clearance finds constantly. I hope your store carries DL!!! None of mine do.


----------



## Lumaday

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Urban Decay polishes. Deep End topped with Goldmine
Beautiful!  I love the colors of UD polishes but their formula is hit and miss with me.  I had a lot of chipping problems before I got a good base/top coat.  But I recently did swatches of all my polishes on wheels and when I'm looking to see what I want to use for my next mani the UD colors always pop out at me. I think "Oooh, pretty, which polish is that?" and then it's always a UD one!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yay!!! The polishes at mine are a total disaster but they have great clearance finds constantly. I hope your store carries DL!!! None of mine do.
I have a huge Sephora nearby that does.  Saw 2 clearance DL last night but nothing I wanted.


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I never even thought of fake OPI polishes on eBay.  Do you know when this line might go on sale?  I'd love to have for the summer time, so I'm really torn.

I did find a seller who assures that all of their OPI polishes have legitimate batch codes.  Does anyone know of a place to look those up?
Ok so I just did some research on the fake eBay OPIs, wow there's tons of info out there.  I should have researched this first.  I have only bought 3 OPIs off eBay so far.  The first one was obviously either a fake or illegally being resold but I didn't realize it - I just thought they sent me the wrong color.  But now that I looked at it closely the serial number has been filed off the bottle and there's no bottom label, just a really old looking label on the side of the bottle that has a bar code.  The formula is also weird, I'm going to toss it.

The other two I just bought, I'm Indi-A Mood for Love and Lucky Lucky Lavender, have all the correct things on the bottle and the green labels on the bottom with serial numbers that match the OPI website, so that's good!  I now know OPI has a huge problem with fakes/illegally sold merch so now I feel kinda bad for buying off eBay.  I love their brand so I should just support them directly instead of trying to save a few bucks.


I get mine from TJ Maxx, Marshalls, and Ross. There is also a little salon/beauty supply by me that puts the seasonal collections on clearance whenever they move on to the next season, at 50% off. I can't remember if Sally Beauty does something like that...


----------



## theexxception

Excuse the non cleaned up nails but this is zoya trixie and lynb designs quite interesting. Probably should have done it over a darker color so you could see the large silver pieces.


----------



## CaseyR

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze 'I'm a Go Glitter' over Liquid Leather. I'm not talented at chunky glitter.



Great idea!  Makes me want to experiment more with my darker shades!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I wait patiently for my OPI sheer tint minis to arrive (finally showing in Tampa as of this afternoon and should be here tomorrow) I decided to keep the theme of my food inspired manis going by doing my nails in chocolate.

No seriously this is Nicole by OPI in Better After Dark from the Dove Chocolate Facebook sweepstakes.  I entered in every single day that was going on and when prizes started going out ( I think there was like 25k of them) on Saturday I was convinced I didn't win and was really upset.  People are selling them on Ebay ( I don't want to recommend that option because I don't support people taking away from other people winning who genuinely wanted them but if you didn't win/ enter and you want them that's the only way to get them).

Today when I went to check my mail thinking it was the box for my mini's I didn't even read who it was from until I was staring at the coupon for a free dark chocolate bar.  I actually prefer the taste of dark chocolate over milk chocolate but of the two polishes the milk chocolate one stole my heart.  I am not a brown polish fan despite owning many of them.  There's something different about this one.  It almost has a pink shimmer in it and literally looks like melted chocolate on my fingers.  I can not think of any more appropriate "chocolate" brown I have ever seen.  This is two coats no top coat.  You can see it's so shiny you can see the green reflected off my wall 6 ft away from it. 

I am also dying because it's making me want to lick my fingers and I don't have any actual chocolate in my house at the moment.




This looks amazing!  I never thought of trying a chocolate shade before, but this really makes me want to!

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Excuse the non cleaned up nails but this is zoya trixie and lynb designs quite interesting. Probably should have done it over a darker color so you could see the large silver pieces.
Cool design!  Love it!


----------



## acostakk

Dollish Pollish Hip Hop Hippity Hop


----------



## Jessismith

> Essie "Fashion Playground" - took 3 coats!


 That's a gorgeous green. Pretty mani!


----------



## Jessismith

> No seriously this is Nicole by OPI in Better After Dark from the Dove
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]


 I. Could. Die. So fabulous!!


----------



## TammyH2144

This is my Easter mani...   Revlon SH White on White, Cafe Pink, Rimmel I Lilac You and another Rimmel that I dont have a name for (the blue).  My first gradient...  I really need to practice this, but I like it for a first try.


----------



## Kitsunesunset

Pure Ice Flirt Alert with Seche Vite topper. Not digging this shade of pink on me. Oh well.


----------



## jennifer65

I'm wearing a bright yellow nail polish I fell like bright colors are really good for the spring!!â¤ï¸


----------



## Sunflowercake

> Hi! Thought I'd share my Easter mani that I have at the moment.Â The past couple of weeks I wasn't able to find time to do my nails, so I was really excited to create this EasterÂ bunny nail art after a nail art hiatus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone is interestedÂ there is a tutorial for this nail art design on my youtube channel, I know that for the skilled it really isn't a problem to do this freehand, but i always struggle painting my right hand so I am really fond of making my own DIY nail art stickers to use. Nail Polish used: essence base coat 24/7, NYC , white acrylic paint for the rabbits, and acrylic paint for the pennant banner, Gabbriella Salvete top coatÂ


 This is absolutely adorable! I love the colors together. It screams spring!


----------



## Sunflowercake

Yesterday I thought it might be time to get some Easter decoration going on my nails. The polish is nails inc "Devonshire row" and I stamped with China glaze "devotion". Ignore the cuticles, I need to use more hand lotion!


----------



## Esthylove

> This is my Easter mani... Â Â Revlon SH White on White,Â Cafe Pink, Rimmel I Lilac You and another Rimmel that I dont have a name for (the blue). Â My first gradient... Â I really need to practice this, but I like it for a first try.


 I love this!! I think it looks awesome!


----------



## davie

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my Easter mani...   Revlon SH White on White, Cafe Pink, Rimmel I Lilac You and another Rimmel that I dont have a name for (the blue).  My first gradient...  I really need to practice this, but I like it for a first try.




I think they look awesome!   I really love the colors and the gradient came out really well!  omg... you should have seen my first attempt at a gradient - I couldn't get it off fast enough..lol


----------



## Lumaday

Easter nails! I bought this color a few months ago but hadn't used it yet.  Zoya Josie 2 coats with Seche top coat.  It's so green and pretty that I want to eat it!  I think tomorrow I'm going to add Orly Sparkling Garbage over the top or to a few accent nails which is one of my favorite polishes ever.  It's a green/blue based holo that looks fantastic either alone or over shades like this.

PS. Yep, I was bored at a stop light.  I'm one of those weird people who take pictures of my nails in the car, ha ha!


----------



## sleepykat

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Easter nails! I bought this color a few months ago but hadn't used it yet.  Zoya Josie 2 coats with Seche top coat.  It's so green and pretty that I want to eat it!  I think tomorrow I'm going to add Orly Sparkling Garbage over the top or to a few accent nails which is one of my favorite polishes ever.  It's a green/blue based holo that looks fantastic either alone or over shades like this.

PS. Yep, I was bored at a stop light.  I'm one of those weird people who take pictures of my nails in the car, ha ha!

 







I'm one of those weird people, too, although I usually do it when my husband is driving.


----------



## chaostheory

Another no name OPI mini


----------



## Jessismith

A simple pastel homage to Easter. I often think I want to try some art, but I really just can't be bothered. LOL! All L'OrÃ©al, many from last year's Versailles Romance collection.


----------



## nectarbean

All Butter London. Still have to clean them up.


----------



## Esthylove

> All Butter London. Still have to clean them up.


 That's a good hand cream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## wrkreads

My Easter nail art. I couldn't get the stamping I wanted to do to work, so I did a dotted skittle look instead.

Polishes used were: Sally Hansen Xtremewear in Breezy Blue for base, unnamed Kozmic Colours purple and Sally Hansen Xtremewear in Berry Juicy for the dots.


----------



## sleepykat

Love Angeline Ta-Da! This is three coats (without cleanup or cuticle oil), but two would have worked. I believe I used Poshe top coat. I wore this for the past three days.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love Angeline Ta-Da! This is three coats (without cleanup or cuticle oil), but two would have worked. I believe I used Poshe top coat. I wore this for the past three days.




I still haven't tried my Love Angeline but this was the other on my want list.  Very cute!!!


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Easter nail art. I couldn't get the stamping I wanted to do to work, so I did a dotted skittle look instead.

Polishes used were: Sally Hansen Xtremewear in Breezy Blue for base, unnamed Kozmic Colours purple and Sally Hansen Xtremewear in Berry Juicy for the dots.




I love your dotting especially the thumb!


----------



## sleepykat

Last night I switched to Orly Milky Way. I love the unusual color combination so much, but the polish is so chock full of glitter that it's gritty and thick and hard to work with. I don't think it's supposed to be textured, but it would take a lot of top coat for it to become smooth. It also chips easily. Next time I will add a little polish thinner and see if it improves. Either way, I love the effect of the dense glitter and the color contrast.


----------



## sleepykat

> Love Angeline Ta-Da! This is three coats (without cleanup or cuticle oil), but two would have worked. I believe I used Poshe top coat. I wore this for the past three days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still haven't tried my Love Angeline but this was the other on my want list.Â  Very cute!!!
Click to expand...

 Thanks! It was my first time trying this brand. I was very happy with it.


----------



## morethanaohk

I need a good solid black polish to put under some glitter toppers. Anyone have a good brand recommendation? I love butter London but don't really want to pay $15 for black. Although, I also want something that doesn't chip easily ...


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

> I need a good solid black polish to put under some glitter toppers. Anyone have a good brand recommendation? I love butter London but don't really want to pay $15 for black. Although, I also want something that doesn't chip easily ...


 Zoya Raven


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need a good solid black polish to put under some glitter toppers. Anyone have a good brand recommendation? I love butter London but don't really want to pay $15 for black. Although, I also want something that doesn't chip easily ...
Wet n Wild Black Creme.  There is no better imo.  Try that first since it's dirt cheap then move up the polish chain if you don't like it but I practically guarantee you will love it as much as I do.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Whoa! So a few months ago, I got a couple of Del Sol polishes, which are supposed to change when exposed to sunlight (UV reactive). I slapped a single coat of "Starry Night" over top of Zoya Rebel, which was a few days old.

These are my nails inside, where Starry Night (on my index and ring fingers) just looks like a gold &amp; iridescent glitter:





And these are my nails outside, after about a minute of sun exposure:





I love it! I'm amazed that it got that dark so quickly, especially with only one coat. I definitely need to try out my other polishes now that it's getting warmer!
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *brandarae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Currently wearing Gothic Gala Lacquers Lilac Dreams. It's a thermal. It's a dark purple when cold (index &amp; middle finger - ran under cold water just to see it change!




). Second pic is mid-change.








Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sigh. I'm posting this because the style, though not the execution, might appeal to some. I think I've decided that my general preference is for more simplicity and for patterns with smaller detail and more repetition. This was OK when I started it with the base of A England Sleeping Palace (though it felt dark for the beginning of spring timing) and sadly I didn't take a picture then. To 'lighten' it up, I decided to stamp it, but really hate this floral on me, and it was messy to boot. So I decided to tone down the contrast by covering the Konad White and the whole mani with Zoya Paloma. Those of you who know Paloma know it takes three coats or a lot of diligence to get a uniform, non streaky finish. This was one coat and it doesn't work for me like that. But since I decided to call it and get ready for removal at that point, I wasn't going to bother fixing it. I played with Cult Nails Doppelganger and Mayhem before removing it, and here it is, just for posterity. It's not always a great mani day!



      



On the other hand, I might have tolerated this if I did add two more coats of Paloma (= less contrast and a much more subtle floral) and paint all the nails with (maybe two coats of) Mayhem (further obscuring the floral  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) - the more effective of the two toppers for this context.
So pretty!


----------



## Meggpi

Having a Mani failure day. After give botched attempts at my easter skittles I gave up and used Revlon Wintermint. I lusted over DL Mermaids Dream for a while and while not an exact dupe it does the trick. Yes messy.



I like China Glaze Liquid Leather for black. It's a one coater if you are topping it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm taking part in a challenge where this week's theme was yellow and peach - two shades I would never, ever wear, especially yellow. I did a gazillion different designs, hating one more than the previous one, and then removing them all, until my nails looked terrible. Finally, I stuck to good old shatter polish - it subdued the yellow almost immediately.

Here's the breakdown. The yellow is Bourjois So Laque in Jaune Trendy, which I bought purely for nail art. The peachy polish is MeMeMe Cosmetics Long Lasting Gloss in Spirited. Finally, the shatter is Missha Leopard Nail Polish I picked up from a beauty box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I know it's a bit lame to go in for shatter - something I haven''t done since 2011, but there was no other way of suppressing that yellow.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  just put on my "play the peonies" from a couple of years ago.... in the hope that it will help spring come along and push away the winter!




Cute!


----------



## theexxception

> Wet n Wild Black Creme. Â There is no better imo. Â Try that first since it's dirt cheap then move up the polish chain if you don't like it but I practically guarantee you will love it as much as I do.


 I had this one and it just wasn't quite black the creme made it lighter. But I agree some cheap ones are good I like kleancolor in black.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *morethanaohk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I need a good solid black polish to put under some glitter toppers. Anyone have a good brand recommendation? I love butter London but don't really want to pay $15 for black. Although, I also want something that doesn't chip easily ...
Here is a comparison of some of the ones I own.  I didn't try the Kleancolor black as mentioned earlier because that's my go to black stamping polish and it's a pain in the butt to clean up plus it's super thick and almost gone.  I don't own the Zoya.

One coat L to R: Wet n Wild Black Creme, China Glaze Liquid Leather, Sinful Colors Black on Black, and Wet n Wild Fastdry in Ebony Hates Chris





Coat 2.  Sorry for the messy finger (and blurrier photo) I was trying to do this in a hurry so I could remove it quickly. 





I like the Sinful Colors best because I prefer that bottle/cap/brush to the others.  I love the Wet n Wild Black Creme.  It's my other stamping black and I am on my 3rd bottle (I keep buying on the .69 Walgreens sale.  I mean c'mon it's cheaper than a candy bar!!!).  I do like the China Glaze but for the price and I am not crazy about the brush.  I am not a fan of the Fastrdry one because my brush looks chewed on.  I'm a bigger fan of matte black or the OPI 4 in the Morning satin finish but honestly if you are looking to just put them under glitters any of these will do fine.  I used a back up bottle for the Sinful Colors and Wet n Wild Black Creme also so you could see the formula in it's original state.  I hope this helps.


----------



## DonnaD

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I had this one and it just wasn't quite black the creme made it lighter. But I agree some cheap ones are good I like kleancolor in black.
It's not any lighter than any other black and it's certainly not off black.  It's black.  Just black.  Not like say, Zoya Charla.  Although I do so love that colour.


----------



## theexxception

> It's not any lighter than any other black and it's certainly not off black. Â It's black. Â Just black. Â Not like say, Zoya Charla. Â Although I do so love that colour.


 They must have changed the formula because I specifically remember it being off black but seeing the swatch above looks like it is very black so I don't know hmm


----------



## Lolo22

Easter mani! Julep Felicia and Glitter Guilty Lime Ricky over Julep Avery.


----------



## Stitchie

Just finished my Easter nails! Very similar to @Lolo22's actually =)

Illamasqua - Speckled


----------



## Christa W

I did Easter nails too.  My boyfriend and I got invited to a huge Greek Easter celebration by one of his friends.  It's at the home of one of the area's most affluent Greek families that run an amazing deli/meat market.  I can not wait.  I swear I haven't eaten in 3 days because I plan on getting so full!!  I decided to round off my nails which you may have noticed from my black comparison post from earlier.  When my nails grow out they always get weird shapes and none of my nails were the same.  In an effort to avoid a break which it was headed to and to make them more "egg" shape I went for these.  I like it.  I don't do round long nails well and prefer a more squoval but these I kind of love. 





Sorry about the dry cuticles.  I did a ton of clean up.  I will take some tomorrow when I am outside.

I started with a base of Zoya purity and topped that with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top to get it smooth and dry.  I used my OPI sheer tints in all 4 shades to achieve the watercolor look.  I then topped that off with Seche Vite.  After that was fully dry I used Konad white to stamp using Winstonia 212 plate.  I topped that off with another coat of Seche Vite.  I am so in love with these.  I had issues with the stamping though.  It's really hot in here for some reason and I could not get the image to pick up well and it was drying so fast it messed up and I was not happy with my placement but I don't think it takes away from the overall look.  I would like the white to be a tiny bit more noticeable but again I love this to pieces.


----------



## PeridotCricket

> I did Easter nails too.Â  My boyfriend and I got invited to a huge Greek Easter celebration by one of his friends.Â  It's at the home of one of the area's most affluent Greek families that run an amazing deli/meat market.Â  I can not wait.Â  I swear I haven't eaten in 3 days because I plan on getting so full!!Â  I decided to round off my nails which you may have noticed from my black comparison post from earlier.Â  When my nails grow out they always get weird shapes and none of my nails were the same.Â  In an effort to avoid a break which it was headed to and to make them more "egg" shape I went for these.Â  I like it.Â  I don't do round long nails well and prefer a more squoval but these I kind of love.Â
> 
> Sorry about the dry cuticles.Â  I did a ton of clean up.Â  I will take some tomorrow when I am outside. I started with a base of Zoya purity and topped that with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top to get it smooth and dry.Â  I used my OPI sheer tints in all 4 shades to achieve the watercolor look.Â  I then topped that off with Seche Vite.Â  After that was fully dry I used Konad white to stamp using Winstonia 212 plate.Â  I topped that off with another coat of Seche Vite.Â  I am so in love with these.Â  I had issues with the stamping though.Â  It's really hot in here for some reason and I could not get the image to pick up well and it was drying so fast it messed up and I was not happy with my placement but I don't think it takes away from the overall look.Â  I would like the white to be a tiny bit more noticeable but again I love this to pieces.


 Fantastic! These Are Sooo Cute.


----------



## TammyH2144

> Just finished my Easter nails! Very similar to @Lolo22 's actually =) Illamasqua - Speckled


 I love the color and "speckles"! Really cute!


----------



## TammyH2144

> I did Easter nails too.Â  My boyfriend and I got invited to a huge Greek Easter celebration by one of his friends.Â  It's at the home of one of the area's most affluent Greek families that run an amazing deli/meat market.Â  I can not wait.Â  I swear I haven't eaten in 3 days because I plan on getting so full!!Â  I decided to round off my nails which you may have noticed from my black comparison post from earlier.Â  When my nails grow out they always get weird shapes and none of my nails were the same.Â  In an effort to avoid a break which it was headed to and to make them more "egg" shape I went for these.Â  I like it.Â  I don't do round long nails well and prefer a more squoval but these I kind of love.Â
> 
> Sorry about the dry cuticles.Â  I did a ton of clean up.Â  I will take some tomorrow when I am outside. I started with a base of Zoya purity and topped that with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top to get it smooth and dry.Â  I used my OPI sheer tints in all 4 shades to achieve the watercolor look.Â  I then topped that off with Seche Vite.Â  After that was fully dry I used Konad white to stamp using Winstonia 212 plate.Â  I topped that off with another coat of Seche Vite.Â  I am so in love with these.Â  I had issues with the stamping though.Â  It's really hot in here for some reason and I could not get the image to pick up well and it was drying so fast it messed up and I was not happy with my placement but I don't think it takes away from the overall look.Â  I would like the white to be a tiny bit more noticeable but again I love this to pieces.


 So so so cute!!! They look like Easter eggs!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LuckyMoon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.
So pretty!

Enjoy your birthday!!! 





Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.
Happy Birthday!  Love that color combo, it's beautiful with your skin tone!

Thank you so much! I kept that many for 2 weeks, I could have probably lasted longer since it still looked the same just some minor tip wear but I wanted to try some new goodies.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KatieS131* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.
Happy Birthday! You did a great job with this! I think glitter should be a requirement in all birthday manis! 

Thank you, I agree!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.
Gorgeous! 






Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This is Spring Lilac from Indie Polish. Such a pretty light purple, but I feel like it's a little too pale for my skintone.
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Espionage Cosmetics Tentacle nail wraps, locked and loaded for Emerald City Comic Con!




Gah, hands SO DRY.
Those are awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *redwildcat1412* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You ladies are so talented! I'm super clumsy so I stick with just 1 colour





This one is Dive in by Sally Hansen.




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *CaseyR* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My sister picked me up a bottle of this A.co nail polish from Ardene's a while back.  I like the shimmery ruby-look, but always find this glittery stuff a challenge to apply; I guess that means I need more practice lol
Love the sparkles!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *jesemiaud* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Square Hue Champs Elysees from the 3/14 collection toppef with Sally Hanson's Snow Globe. It's a really pale mint green in the bottle, but I think it almost leans yellow on me. Please ignore my poor jacked up cuticles.



Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mandy Abbott* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
*Jade Holographic Psicodelica with Neon Leopard Pattern* 


 

 Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Last 2 manis.  First one was done at a salon.  I don't know the color names:





Next is one I just finished.  I'm so tired of this weather!  I thought some spring colors may help my mood.





Revlon Cafe Pink, SH White on White, SH Mint Sorbet, Rimmel I Lilac You, (and one other Rimmel that I dont know the name).  Wish I were better at the "waterfall" technique...  O, well.  I'll just keep practicing!

Tammy
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  None. I went to get my gels taken off, and the tech was super rough and she cut my pinkie cuticle so bad that the whole area was filled with blood and my finger is now super sore and swollen...and she nicked me on another nail which also bled, though just a tiny bit. She completely turned me off this salon, even though it's been my favorite for years. I wasn't treated well, she didn't apologize for the cuts and bleeding, and then she told me it was $10 and only after my card was swiped and the receipt signed did she say no, it's actually $15...and then she proceeded to be grumpy about the fact that I didn't have $5 in cash (their card minimum is $10). IF I do decide to go back again, I will only let the guy who always does my gel sets touch my fingers (he is the only one in the salon that I let do my gels, but I have never been picky with regular manis). I don't care if it's just a regular mani, after today, no one else will ever go near my nails!! I think when I go to get my nails done again, I'm gonna check out a place my friend just tried out a few weeks ago because her nails are done very well, and she said it's cheaper than the salon I've been going to (which is where she used to go as well). I just have to see how much gels are there.
Sorry to hear that.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My last two manis. I chose Zoya Kelly for my funeral appropriate nails. Kelly did not wear well on me. It chipped quickly and seemed dirty. Weird. I adore the color though. Then Dance Legend Sully again. I'm only showing this one because I did 3 coats on its own. It completely shows off way more color shifts this way. Here's two. I promise that's it! But seriously this polish is like 15 different colors!!









Sorry for your loss, pretty manis.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried out Finding Dory from Indie Polish. It reminds me of Floam, and is a matte textured polish.



Great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

My birthday mani.







Zoya Ziv and Kristen and julep Aretha.

Happy Birthday!

That is so pretty! I really love how you've created such a delicate blue shimmer to go with the gold. It's a great look to stare at for many days.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you so much! Im always nervous about gradients and trying out new things. I loved it so much I want to use those colors again soon.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Nails Inc. Bruton Mews with Nails Inc. Stratford

Sorry to dampen the spring mood, just need to try out all my wintery shades before it's full-on spring!
Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Julep Eileen, Shenae and OPI my favorite ornament.



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Julep America that I got on the last clearance sale, not realizing that University of Dayton would be in the elite eight giving me a great reason to break it out




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Speedee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  *BeautyJunction *nice combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*davie *perfection!
*JC327 *excelent gradient!
*wrkreads *cute nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> green manicure is interesting 
*meaganola *interesting  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it
*redwildcat *omg what a cool colour 
*CaseyR *I like it
*jesemiaud *very nice mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*Mandy Abbott* I don't like combination realy but I think you did excelent job! and your nails are nice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*TammyH2144 *spring mani is soo cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 
*Christa W* omg! second mani is so misterious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love it
*madeupMegan *gold-black, always good combination  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
*Lolo22 *gradient is so cute




Thank you, love your nails!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *KeepOnSingin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Pollysmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am soaking gel nails off right now, I had them put on for my wedding 3 weeks ago and they need to come off. I can't wait to just polish my nails again!!

I just painted my natural nails for the first time in 2 months! I had gels for all of February until Friday (so basically all of March too). The only reason I got them removed is that I had been really sick and hadn't gotten the chance to get a fill when I needed one, so one ripped off, and then a second fell off, so I got them removed (mine were not soak off -- I never get soak off because it means I can't polish and re-polish my nails as I please since I only use 100% pure acetone for polish removal). As soon as the damage from the horrible tech that removed my nails heals, I'm getting a new set, but from a different place. I miss my gels!

Anyway, here are my nails right now w/OPI Aprodites Pink Nightie topped with Revlon Girly:





Cute combo.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's two coats of Essie Play Day with 2 coasts of Orly Pixie Powder on the ring finger.  I love this mani - it's so spring!  I don't quite remember who posted their pics of Essie Play Date on here - but thank you, as you inspired me to buy this shade and I adore it.








So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Island Hopping




Gorgeous color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Styled Out with Sally Hansen Lady Luck



Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's my most recent - much more in my wheelhouse than the previous floral.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used Cult Nails Wack Slacks, which is a somewhat purple-leaning blue. Lighting impacts how it looks a lot.



      

      



I used Nfu Oh 54 for an accent; it looks amazing by the light of my keyboard:



      

      



Then I stamped it (almost a week later) with China Glaze Turned Up Turquoise and the Pueen #48 plate. The stamping isn't super tidy, straight, or opaque, but it works anyway!



      



Why the bandaid? I was opening a jar with a tool and the tool broke! But it's healing up well.
I love seeing how your manis evolve!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  These are terrible pictures so like always I will probably add more tomorrow.  I finally got a hold of the polish that was number one on my must have list.  This is Dance Legend The Knight.  This was a LE from the Chameleon line which I have 2 polishes from already but this one had only 1000 bottles released and then after Dance Legend heard of how much people wanted it they put a post up on Facebook if they got a certain number of likes they would make more.  Thankfully they did (I heard 1000 more but I can not confirm or deny this).  I took a zillion photos to show the shifting on this one too.  I didn't know one thing about it that is actually my favorite part is it's got a base that's purple!!  It shifts from olive/gold/green/purple and in some lights even looks gray/slate.  It's freaking gorgeous in person.  I used 2 coats by itself for all pics.





Here it is at an extreme angle looking purple. 





Two coats.  I held up to the light so you can see the purple behind it.





what it looks like in "normal light"





On the color wheel when I first swatched it around 4 PM.  It almost looks like it's on fire. (even if it's my reflection)
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Polishisforboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello all,

My name is Matt. My wife and I have over 500 nail polishes in our collection as well as many stickers and stamper plates   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've been lurking on this site for some time, and finally registered today.

Over a year ago, I started a blog to show the fun nail art and nail styles I do. Now that I FINALLY have a decent camera, I plan on posting color realistic images and useful information. In part cause it's fun, in part cause we usually buy all the new colors that come out immediately and it can be cool to see them before you buy, and lastly, in part cause I want to spread the message that it's OK for boys and men to wear any color polish they would like! 

I will continue reading through the vast information here and will now join in the discussions, mostly to do with polish, but I also like some other makeups. My wife is awesome with her makeup. I hope people enjoy my posts and blogs as much as I enjoy reading here and elsewhere! Thanks!

Here is what I'm wearing today:

*Darkest to lightest*
*Opi* - Here today, Aragon tomorrow
*Opi* - Jade is the new black
*China Glaze* - Starboard
*Essie* - First Timer
*China Glaze* - Re-fresh mint








Welcome, love the colors!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I am a sucker for a good crelly polish.  Anyone who has talked to me at all on here knows that.  Last month at Sally there were ice cream shoppe minis of colored polishes with black glitter that were dupes for Deborah Lippman polishes (at least 3 of the 4 were).  This month it's these! 





I decided to do a mani with two of them.  I wanted a very spring like manicure and the polish on the left is called Fresh as Daisy and reminded me of a flower immediately.  The pinks, with a touch of gold and green glitter looks like you could have crushed up a flower bed and stuck it in a bottle.  I will say I don't understand the name of "Daisy" as that usually to me would incite images of white and yellow.  Nevertheless it's really pretty.  The one on the far right is called So Re-leafed.  Again reminded me of crushed up leaves and grass and I thought that would make a cute accent. 

I hate these bottles though, I won't lie.  I had to use the dab method to apply and next time will do them over a base shade.  All my brushes looked like someone chewed them up.  It is buy 2 get 1 free this month so for all 4 of these plus 2 more the total with Sally discount was $4.00 even.  I think they are worth it.  If you don't already have Brainy which is another Deborah Lippman dupe you should scoop that one up too.





This is 2 coats no topcoat yet.  Dries just a bit bumpy.
Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hurriedly painted nails because we are in the midst of moving and I neglected to use gloves while cleaning and chipped my last mani to heck and when I removed it realized I had dyed nails. I just received this yesterday. It's OPI It's My Year and I took a couple of pics because it is so strange in different lights. (Awesome but don't have anything like it.)








Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Scooby Dynamite* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Zoya Heidi + China Glaze Electrify &amp; Shany stamping plate
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today is World Autism Day and I decided to use it as an excuse to try a method I have been dying to try out which is the lead light technique. I am foaming at the mouth to get my hands on the OPI sheer tints polishes but in the meantime I had to use one I have had for a million years.  This is Maybelline Express Blue Water tinted polish on top of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I stamped Mash plate 62 using Revlon Urban and then used a dotting tool to fill in the sheer polish.  I coated it all with one coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I love this so much it's not even funny.  I used a rectangle stamper to help get my lines straighter than normal.  It's not perfect stamping but better than I have done in awhile.




This is great!


----------



## acostakk

Sinful Colors Mad About Hue and Milani Sugar Rush. I love Sugar Rush! And Mad About Hue was a one-coat wonder (or would have been if I hadn't managed to smoosh my thumb before it dried).


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's 3 coats of OPI Don't Burst My Bubble with Seche Vite top coat.  I didn't think I'd wind up loving this polish as much as I do!  It's such a delicate pink-tinged off white.  I've been doing nothing but colorful nails for a few months now and wanted a palette cleanser.  The formula on this was pretty good for it being a light/sheer shade.  The first two were slightly streaky but the third coat evened it out.  I just love the crelly finish!  But then - of course - I broke my pointer finger nail on the other hand today - sad!  I hate it when my nails aren't all the same length.












So delicate!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Thank you all for your wonderful comments on my puzzle/Autism manicure.  When my boyfriend saw it he said they were "pretty" and asked if they were decals.  I think I did good.  I had dinged the pointer finger right after I took the photo and I decided to try and see what would happen if I added a jelly/sheer thermal pink polish on one of the nails as an accent.  It goes clear when warm and pink when cold but I pretty much ruined what a great mani I had so I removed them.  The right hand took me so long and was even more straight than the left.  I put so much work in it and removed it because I was being stupid.  Thankfully I got some nail mail today and decided to keep the blue theme going. 

This is KB Shimmer Debbie Does Denim from the misfit polishes last summer.  They were one offs or polishes that never made it to the actual product line so they were sold off.  I got mine on blog sales.  There was anywhere from 7 of each to 100 or some ridiculously small amount.  Apparently there was a server crash when it happened and it caused a lot of drama.  There were 17 polishes in total.  I only have 5.  Debbie Does Denim is one of them.  This polish is packed with glitter.  So much so that it dries bumpy.  I used 2 coats of polish, 1 coat Gelous, and 1 coat KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  Next time I will do 1 coat over Revlon Urban or similar shade.  Partially to save polish and hopefully it won't be so thirsty for top coat like this was.  This polish is freaking gorgeous.  The teal glitter just makes it pop.  The only review I read said they thought it was muddy.  I get where you might think that BEFORE you top coat because you need to have something on to see these babies shine.  It was like crushed gems under a glass.  UGH.  I died and went to crelly heaven.  This is the perfect blue base and I adore this to bits and pieces.  Now lets see if I can keep from banging them on anything since there is so much polish under my last top coat.





I was having such a hard time capturing this.  You can barely see the sparkle  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I decided to mattify it using Essie Matte About You so you can see all the glitters in here.




So pretty, love the matte effect.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Revlon Parfumerie - Moonlit Woods

I think this color is gorgeous, but I don't care for the frost finish. I really hate a frost - always so streaky and gross at edges and tips. Has anyone mastered the stuff?





Nice! I always have issues with frost polishes but I keep buying them because I like the colors.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It reminds me just a bit of Zoya Tinsley, another 'strange' one.



  Which was the super staining polish?






The super staining one was the Sinful Colors in Rise &amp; Shine, but I also didn't use a base coat because I don't own one yet. :-/ Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My birthday nails: I decided to try some new polishes, and did a scalloped French tip. I have been doing so many straight swatches lately that this feels fancy.

Purple is Essence Petal to the Metal and the tips are actually dark blue Color Club in First Looks.




Happy belated birthday, the scallop tips look so pretty.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Delush Born in Blood



Nice red.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



butter London Artful Dodger
Nice!


----------



## BeautyJunction

This horrendous mess is my first attempt with flocking powder. I used two different shades of flocking powder, though both "encrusted" on the sides and could not be cleaned up. Plus, there is too much fluff in some places too little in others. And the gems were complete overkill.

O.P.I. It's All Greek To Me is the base colour.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Revlon Street Wear FX over Sinful Colors Miami Heat

I found an old basket of polishes after cleaning out the spare room. It was my stash before I received a big collection of nail polish two christmas' ago. It had all my retro Street Wear polishes in there so I wanted to use one of those.

The SC was a little thin, in some places its pretty transparent even with the FX topcoat, but it still looks pretty vibrant.
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  As I predicted my manicure didn't last much after I typed my post.  I really haven't figured out a good top coat to put over Gelous that dries it completely.  I end up with that super squishy wet paint under dry to the touch top coat.  I didn't do anything fancy just opened a ziploc bag to get out my cheese for my tacos. 

This morning I felt like giving another KB Shimmer misfit a try.  I mentioned this one in the Indie Lovers thread and posted macros for both polishes there too in case anyone is interested.  This is The Peach Pit.  I love everything about this polish from the name to the application.  This is three thin coats.  First pic is with no topcoat second is with one coat of KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  It could use another coat of top coat to completely smooth it out but after yesterday I will leave it a bit bumpy.  I am already worried that when I take a shower after work it's going to chip anyway.  I love that this is in a very light peach base.  Under certain lights it almost looks like yellow.  It's a feminine take on the crelly polishes I love so much.  I actually like that you can see my VNL it looks more like a french glitter mani almost this way.








That's a great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I'm sure a lot of you have these already - but I finally bought some of those color wheels to swatch my polishes on and last night I spent part of the night doing swatches.  Why oh why didn't I get these sooner??  It's so much easier this way to see what I have, and to make sure I don't get dupes before I make purchases.  I showed my ever-faithful and patient with my beauty obsession boyfriend them and at first he said "Um, that's kinda weird" and then I showed him how they work and that I can just hold them up to my finger to figure out what color I want to put on, and then he said it was actually pretty smart. 

Anyway, today I have on OPI Love.Angel.Music.Baby. from the Gwen Stefani collection.  It's such a perfect cool-toned gold shimmer with a lovely satin finish and it dries super quick.  I needed to change my polish after messing up my previous manicure doing the swatches, so I threw this on right before bed and it dried in five minutes.  I love having this option for a super quick work appropriate mani, and because of the amazing finish it doesn't need a top coat which makes it even faster.  I got it at Sally's for $4.50




Love the color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hottmomma80* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



 using sally hanson,revlon,rimmel
Love the colors and the dots!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They are all on sale at Sally's and so far I just got Hey Baby (it's a great pink but I wish it was a cooler pink) and this one.  I was considering the black satin one too - do you have that one?  I held off because I have Zoya Claudine and I tested out my matte top coat over it and the end result looks very similar to swatches I saw of it.
Yes I love it.  It's my favorite black polish right now.





this is without topcoat.  It's stunning!  I was going to grab all these at the 50% clearance polishes but OPI told Sally not to sell them for that only the regular 50% off so I think I will wait until I find them at the salon in Walmart.  I want back ups for this and Push and Shove too.

I need this!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *feemia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



My Captain America nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Hard Candy Soda Pop over Nailtini Bloody Mary.
Awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My nails have grown very well with the gel polish; I feel I'm starting to be a broken record on that, but it's exciting for me. I have some progress and mistake shots, which I have in spoilers, and my new mani is Gelish Holiday Party Blues. It's not super seasonal, but I have plans...
 

First I had to remove my turquoise and blue checker mani and the Gelish base. The base has been through neons, black texture, greens, and the most recent blue polish mani, and is still going strong. There is a small crack you can see on the edge of the left thumb, but it's really kept my nails from peeling and breaking under there. The tips are a bit worn, but not badly!



     


This is how the nails looked after removal. I was very very bad when I got started with the removal (after waiting 15 minutes with foil wraps). I started with my right pinky and part of the gel polish was loose, but there was a flap I could pull. Instead of leaving it... I pulled, and took a layer of nail along with it. Bad. Bad! I removed what I could safely on the others and then re-wrapped them for another 10 minutes. Then things worked better. I wasn't quite done when I took the left hand photos, but you can see the old peelies at the tips of the nails. I have never gotten this much length! Gel polish is amazing! And then I pulled the file out, oh well.



     


Why did I file them down? I wanted to take out the peelies and see if that trend will stop. I don't have much confidence of that, unfortunately, but we'll see. Also, for me they felt too long. I'm not accustomed to that! But now I miss them.



     


And here is 2 medium-thin coats of Gelish Holiday Party Blues. The strong flash suggests it needs another coat. But under normal circumstances it is 100% uniform and opaque, and I might add some accents; so I'm not adding a third coat.

Typical indoor light:



     



Flash:



     



I'll see if I can get some natural sunlight pics when it's not pouring and windy. This is impressively sparkly to the eye; but it's not translating to 'digital'.

Wow your nails are so long! I might have to try the gel polish since mine grow but break off so easily.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Hopefully I did this right. I'm on my phone!

Here you go @Monika1
Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *lochnessie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing Love, Angeline's If You Want the Rainbow with LynBDesign's The Silence accent nail. I love the dusty blue color with just a slight scattered holo!




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I went with pastels - this is Ciate Pepperminty as the base and weird wavy squiggles with Models' Own Artistix Pen in Pastel Lilac. The wavy-things came out uneven  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




Those two colors look great together love the pattern too.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Maybelline Lavishly Lilac



So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Orly Terracotta




Lovely


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Julep Love
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Polishisforboys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I can't remember what the names of these two are, and now I can't even figure out where I put them to check! I blame the Merlot.






I almost did a similar pink today. 

Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Did these last night =) Reminds me of graffiti/punk style.

Butter London - Snog

Sephora Formula X - Meteoric
So cute! I have to try the Sephora formula x too bad they don't ship over here.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I kept my last manicure on for 2 1/2 days which is super long in Christa terms.  I have had naked nails for a few because I couldn't decide what to wear.  I wanted to do blue holographic but all I had was one from the last China Glaze collection and it really wasn't the shade I was looking for.  I ended up decided to do some water decals instead.  This is my 3rd attempt.  In the past I have used the same brand Fing'rs with no issue at all.  These did not want to transfer and when they did they got all full of cat hair (which is understandable given the sheer number of cats I have) and it was so annoying.  I wanted to do another coloring in of the decals like I did for the puzzle.

Decals are over 2 coats of the single best white(ish) polish ever... OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls. 




 Here are the decals





Forgive the dry cuticles and ugly claw hand.  I used sheer polishes to "color" one bubble on each finger.  Starting with thumb we hae Wet n Wild Cursed, Maybelline Blue Water, Sinful Colors Neon Green(from the 90's) Wet n Wild Deception and Sinful Colors Mellow Yellow (from the 90's also).

I couldn't leave well enough alone so I topped the whole thing off with Mentality Holo top coat.





With flash.
So awesome!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Awe, thank you for the nice feedback  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I agree about the matte effect and shimmer - it's very subtle and classy but still fun.  I want to try it with a top coat next, I bet the sparkle will really pop.

I personally love OPI polishes.  They are smooth and pigmented and have great staying power.  They are expensive but worth it!  I try to find mine on clearance at Wal Mart, Sally's, TJ Maxx, or Ulta.  If I can't find a shade I want on sale there then I scope out eBay where you can get them for $5-6 a bottle.

As far as the color wheels...I used to sit down when I wanted to paint my nails with 5-10 colors, paint a swatch on my finger, decide which one I wanted, and then remove the swatches and paint.  This way I can just use the wheel instead of actually painting test color!  I wound up with 9 full wheels x 18 shades per wheel, which means I have 162 polishes!  OMG, I have a problem, ha!



No such thing as a polish problem!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Spring Flowers! I ended up doing a third layer of Gelish Holiday Party Blues as the uneven finish in bright light was annoying me - even though I was going to top it with something. So that is the base. The stems are in Zoya Tracie and Color Club NA6 Green (striper) and the flowers are in Ciate Loop the Loop; Jessica Yellow (striper); Zoya Mason, Shelby, Solange, and Stevie. And it's topped with PoshÃ©.



     


Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sinful Colors Feel the Vibe. 3 coats.



SH Insta-dri Topcoat.
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


YAY!!  Thank you!  Where did you find the OPI I can't find them anywhere? (still searching for the Nicole by OPI Roughles too)

Okay. Here's a really quick, super messy swatch. Index finger is OPI alone, middle is SH alone, ring is OPI over my boyfriend scales walls, pinky is SH over the same. I did a side by side on my thumb. Please forgive the messiness as I did it super quickly and forgive the condition of my nails. We've been moving.





And here's the non color correct photo. The SH is waaaay lighter but definitely not as blue as the pic makes it look. It comes out as more a lilac where the OPI is a true violet.




I love both of them.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I decided to go ahead and swatch the other 5.

On my thumb is vitamin d-light, index is ice tint, middle is water melon (yes. two words.), ring is sea through, and pinky is jell-ous?.













Indoor and outdoor. Two coats over my boyfriend scales walls and two coats all alone. No top coat, orly bonder base coat.
Now I want them all!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *disconik* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had to try it out.




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I'm wearing an OPI mini and it always kills me that they don't put the names on the mini bottles themselves!




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm wearing DL Twilight Zone. Its a black base packed with tons of glitter. This is 2 coats, but one would have done the trick. I'm not sure if its meant to be a textured polish, but I used 3 coats of DL Addicted to Speed topcoat and its still bumpy. You can sort of see it in the picture. Anyway, I love this one, but it was a little hard to apply. If I went over the wet polish while I was painting, the brush would just pull it off in sheets. 




Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did this coral ombre with Estee Lauder Hot Coral and O.P.I. Chopsticking To My Story, and then freehanded those (uneven) swirls with Essie Chocolate Cakes. The gradient effect is not too clear....




Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sally Hansen Slate Spark. It has a really pretty purple shimmer to it too if the light is right



Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeMyBait* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





This week I broke down and bought this Revlon polish named Scandalous because I just fell in love with it. It's different than any polish I have and imagine I'll be reaching for it often.

I love how even with the black base the violet glitter is still so vibrant. People have assumed that's it's a base with a glitter top coat. One bottle mani!
So sparkly!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sephora by OPI Berry Tale Romance
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze In the Limelight with SV for topcoat. First time with SV and I'm smitten.
Had to be taken with flash because without, it was showing up very blue for some reason. It really isn't blue.





Without flash:




Love how different it looks with and without flash.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Esthylove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif









So I've been told that you're not supposed to shake gelish. Well I did my right hand and it was coming out differently than it usually does. So before I started my left hand I shook it and it went on like it normally did.

I felt like doing a bright blue so I went with gelish ocean wave.

That's really good hand cream by the way!
Nice blue!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Deborah Lippmann "Harem Silks From Bombay"
Looks great on you!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *LydiaNichole* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Wearing Loreal's "Too Dimensional?" polish today.






(ignore the sloppy paint job!)
Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

The Polish Bar Best Wishes



So cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nectarbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Just had hand surgery so this was my "physical therapy"



Essie big spender.
Hope you are recovering well, nice mani.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Essie Absolutely Shore




Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *davie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I put on Zoya's Pixie Dust London last night.....




Great color!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Gorgeous!
Thanks so much!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  







So it's my birthday this week and purple is my favorite color so I thought I'd go all out =)

The purple rhinestones are from Born Pretty Store.

*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented

*Butter London - Indigo Punk
Happy birthday! That is a stunning mani, great job.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



(my cuticles are messy, please ignore)

This is Essie "Naughty Nautical" with the lighter being "Mint Candy Apple" also by Essie. I really find this mint color more baby blue than green-y mint. 
Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





These are Sally Hansen, I forgot to designs name but I got them for $5 off amazon. Day 3: they are partially starting to get crumbly. I think I will soak them off tomorrow.
Love the design.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my last mani, Orly Flawless Flush.  This formula is anything but flawless.  I had such a terrible time doing this mani which is why it doesn't look that great.  One coat was streaky and thick, and the second coat bubbled like nothing I've ever seen before - it almost looked like a textured polish!  I waited a decent amount of time between coats, too.  Seche was able to smooth out the bubbles but they left what looked like little holes in the finish - so weird!  I like the actual color, it's very delicate with some shimmer.  I'm going to try a different base coat next time and if it still does that I'm exchanging it at Sally's for a different color.




Sorry you had so much trouble, its a nice color.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my current mani - OPI I'm Indi-A Mood For Love.  I LOVE this one.  It's a perfect cool-toned pink with a hint of purple.  Great application and dry time.








Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've kept my nails bare for a few days.  I had on Zoya Dream but have been pretty indecisive lately.  I found a booth at my local flea market on Saturday that sells Konad polishes so I picked up a plate and my first Konad special white.  I anticipate doing some nail art soon as I expected my OPI sheer tints to come in the mail today but they got routed to Miami instead of Tampa (coming from NY which is weird).  So tonight I ran to Walmart after work and picked up some more Hard Candy discontinued polishes in the clearance bin.  I knew the minute I saw the name I had to do something fun with it.  I actually really love this polish.  This is Hard Candy Glitter Jam with Covergirl Sand Castle (vintage polish) both over Color Club Mod in Manhattan.

I saw this swatched over black and I will definitely do that.  I wasn't sure how tinted the base was so this was my test mani and I decided to have some fun with it.








That Hard Candy polish is so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Nic1986* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is DL Lost In Space. I guess I've been feeling dark and glittery lately. I had to cut all of my nails down due to breaking one (it was a real ouchie too, I limped it along for a week or so with nail glue so it could hopefully grow out without being ripped off), so dark fit my mood this time. This one was much easier to apply than Twilight Zone and the navy base and glitters really pop in the sun, though my photo doesn't show it off that well.








Sorry to hear about your nails, your mani reminds me of the night sky.


----------



## Monika1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow your nails are so long! I might have to try the gel polish since mine grow but break off so easily.

Yeah, it's neat! They're longer than they've ever been before. I still have the navy base on two weeks later and they're doing fine. And since I can paint over it so long as I use the non-acetone remover, I don't get bored and still have the opportunity to use my regular polish. I've tried Gelish and Sally Hansen gel polishes, but am certainly interested in trying out other brands too. But the reality is you don't go through gel polish very fast unless you use it like regular polish, so I certainly don't need to get a whole bunch more of it unless I was reviewing it on a regular basis or something.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not quite ready to bid adieu to the spring flowers, I wanted to see how they worked with navy (the Gelish Holiday Party Blues base) and yellow (Cult Nails You're My Dandy Lion). Applying the yellow over a dark colour was a mistake; it took too many coats and was very streaky. After a while I added thinner, plus an Essie matte top coat layer, and that seemed to help. I can't say it is entirely the fault of the polish until I try applying it again without the challenge of a dark base, though yellows are reputed to be problematic. You can see the mess in the lumpy yellow layer in this context though.



      





      


Sorry the yellow was so difficult to apply, it looks so bright and pretty.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *californialovin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Essie "Fashion Playground" - took 3 coats!




Nice color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While I wait patiently for my OPI sheer tint minis to arrive (finally showing in Tampa as of this afternoon and should be here tomorrow) I decided to keep the theme of my food inspired manis going by doing my nails in chocolate.

No seriously this is Nicole by OPI in Better After Dark from the Dove Chocolate Facebook sweepstakes.  I entered in every single day that was going on and when prizes started going out ( I think there was like 25k of them) on Saturday I was convinced I didn't win and was really upset.  People are selling them on Ebay ( I don't want to recommend that option because I don't support people taking away from other people winning who genuinely wanted them but if you didn't win/ enter and you want them that's the only way to get them).

Today when I went to check my mail thinking it was the box for my mini's I didn't even read who it was from until I was staring at the coupon for a free dark chocolate bar.  I actually prefer the taste of dark chocolate over milk chocolate but of the two polishes the milk chocolate one stole my heart.  I am not a brown polish fan despite owning many of them.  There's something different about this one.  It almost has a pink shimmer in it and literally looks like melted chocolate on my fingers.  I can not think of any more appropriate "chocolate" brown I have ever seen.  This is two coats no top coat.  You can see it's so shiny you can see the green reflected off my wall 6 ft away from it. 

I am also dying because it's making me want to lick my fingers and I don't have any actual chocolate in my house at the moment.




Congrats!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *madeupMegan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Sally Hansen Violet Voltage

Was worried this would be too similar to Essie Play Date, but they're definitely unique
Nice!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *SunshineCitizen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi! Thought I'd share my Easter mani that I have at the moment. The past couple of weeks I wasn't able to find time to do my nails, so I was really excited to create this Easter bunny nail art after a nail art hiatus  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone is interested there is a tutorial for this nail art design on my youtube channel, I know that for the skilled it really isn't a problem to do this freehand, but i always struggle painting my right hand so I am really fond of making my own DIY nail art stickers to use.

Nail Polish used: essence base coat 24/7, NYC , white acrylic paint for the rabbits, and acrylic paint for the pennant banner, Gabbriella Salvete top coat 




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *mhammill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I want to post this mani so bad but I cannot for the life of me get a good picture of it - it's Slippery When Wet by Dance Legend.  If you google it you'll get a much better picture than I can get but here is what I have - it in no way gives you a clue to the holo goodness of this polish.  It's a lilac jelly scattered holo but the holo is so dense that it gives a linear effect in the right light.  Dangerous to drive with it on lol.




Awesome color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This morning I finally found my coveted Nicole by OPI Roughles at my corner CVS.  I excitedly bought them all.  When I got home I immediately changed my mani and did a skittle of them.  I really like the pink one a lot.  It reminds me of Strawberry ice cream.  I then got the genius idea to stamp them using the Konad special white I got on Saturday and using Winstonia plate W212 I chose the Easter egg design.  Another genius idea popped in my head.  I had seen the PolishAholic use the OPI sheer tints over the Roughles and since they were coming in the mail I waited ever so impatiently until the mailwoman got here. 





On What Grounds, I'm Stucco on You, Rock the Look and Sand in my Shoe





I "cracked" one of the eggs when I was stamping.  I thought they were dry but apparently it was still soft.





I Can Teal You Like Me, Don't Violet Me Down, Be Magentale with Me, and I'm Never Amberrassed. 

I love them all 3 ways and can't choose a favorite way!!
Fantastic mani!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jill1228* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Urban Decay polishes. Deep End topped with Goldmine
So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

China Glaze 'I'm a Go Glitter' over Liquid Leather. I'm not talented at chunky glitter.



Pretty glitter!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *theexxception* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Excuse the non cleaned up nails but this is zoya trixie and lynb designs quite interesting. Probably should have done it over a darker color so you could see the large silver pieces.
Nice! I just got Zoya Trixie, cant wait to try it.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Dollish Pollish Hip Hop Hippity Hop



Pretty purple!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This is my Easter mani...   Revlon SH White on White, Cafe Pink, Rimmel I Lilac You and another Rimmel that I dont have a name for (the blue).  My first gradient...  I really need to practice this, but I like it for a first try.




Great job!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kitsunesunset* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pure Ice Flirt Alert with Seche Vite topper. Not digging this shade of pink on me. Oh well.




Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Sunflowercake* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Yesterday I thought it might be time to get some Easter decoration going on my nails. The polish is nails inc "Devonshire row" and I stamped with China glaze "devotion". Ignore the cuticles, I need to use more hand lotion!


Great job on the stamping!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *prettylights* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Easter nails! I bought this color a few months ago but hadn't used it yet.  Zoya Josie 2 coats with Seche top coat.  It's so green and pretty that I want to eat it!  I think tomorrow I'm going to add Orly Sparkling Garbage over the top or to a few accent nails which is one of my favorite polishes ever.  It's a green/blue based holo that looks fantastic either alone or over shades like this.

PS. Yep, I was bored at a stop light.  I'm one of those weird people who take pictures of my nails in the car, ha ha!

 






Nice green!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Another no name OPI mini








Cute!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *nectarbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




All Butter London. Still have to clean them up.
Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *wrkreads* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Easter nail art. I couldn't get the stamping I wanted to do to work, so I did a dotted skittle look instead.

Polishes used were: Sally Hansen Xtremewear in Breezy Blue for base, unnamed Kozmic Colours purple and Sally Hansen Xtremewear in Berry Juicy for the dots.




Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Love Angeline Ta-Da! This is three coats (without cleanup or cuticle oil), but two would have worked. I believe I used Poshe top coat. I wore this for the past three days.




Love it!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *sleepykat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Last night I switched to Orly Milky Way. I love the unusual color combination so much, but the polish is so chock full of glitter that it's gritty and thick and hard to work with. I don't think it's supposed to be textured, but it would take a lot of top coat for it to become smooth. It also chips easily. Next time I will add a little polish thinner and see if it improves. Either way, I love the effect of the dense glitter and the color contrast.




I have been looking at that one for a while sorry to hear its difficult to work with.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry the yellow was so difficult to apply, it looks so bright and pretty.

No problem. Thanks! I quite enjoyed the cheery feel of it too - more than I thought I would, but I think I'd enjoy it more on slightly shorter nails with no thick piles of layers. It looked quite heavy due to that in real life.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jessismith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

A simple pastel homage to Easter.

I often think I want to try some art, but I really just can't be bothered. LOL!

All L'OrÃ©al, many from last year's Versailles Romance collection.




Love all the colors, so delicate.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Having a Mani failure day. After give botched attempts at my easter skittles I gave up and used Revlon Wintermint. I lusted over DL Mermaids Dream for a while and while not an exact dupe it does the trick. Yes messy.




I like China Glaze Liquid Leather for black. It's a one coater if you are topping it.
Great color!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lolo22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Easter mani! Julep Felicia and Glitter Guilty Lime Ricky over Julep Avery.


Looks great! So sad I missed out on Felicia.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Stitchie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  



Just finished my Easter nails! Very similar to @Lolo22's actually =)

Illamasqua - Speckled
Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Christa W* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I did Easter nails too.  My boyfriend and I got invited to a huge Greek Easter celebration by one of his friends.  It's at the home of one of the area's most affluent Greek families that run an amazing deli/meat market.  I can not wait.  I swear I haven't eaten in 3 days because I plan on getting so full!!  I decided to round off my nails which you may have noticed from my black comparison post from earlier.  When my nails grow out they always get weird shapes and none of my nails were the same.  In an effort to avoid a break which it was headed to and to make them more "egg" shape I went for these.  I like it.  I don't do round long nails well and prefer a more squoval but these I kind of love. 





Sorry about the dry cuticles.  I did a ton of clean up.  I will take some tomorrow when I am outside.

I started with a base of Zoya purity and topped that with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top to get it smooth and dry.  I used my OPI sheer tints in all 4 shades to achieve the watercolor look.  I then topped that off with Seche Vite.  After that was fully dry I used Konad white to stamp using Winstonia 212 plate.  I topped that off with another coat of Seche Vite.  I am so in love with these.  I had issues with the stamping though.  It's really hot in here for some reason and I could not get the image to pick up well and it was drying so fast it messed up and I was not happy with my placement but I don't think it takes away from the overall look.  I would like the white to be a tiny bit more noticeable but again I love this to pieces.
That looks amazing! Hope you enjoyed your party.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *acostakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Sinful Colors Mad About Hue and Milani Sugar Rush. I love Sugar Rush! And Mad About Hue was a one-coat wonder (or would have been if I hadn't managed to smoosh my thumb before it dried).



Lovely combo!


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This horrendous mess is my first attempt with flocking powder. I used two different shades of flocking powder, though both "encrusted" on the sides and could not be cleaned up. Plus, there is too much fluff in some places too little in others. And the gems were complete overkill.

O.P.I. It's All Greek To Me is the base colour.




Never heard of flocking powder before, sorry it didn't come out as planned. Looks  like a fun mani.


----------



## JC327

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote:

Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow your nails are so long! I might have to try the gel polish since mine grow but break off so easily.

Yeah, it's neat! They're longer than they've ever been before. I still have the navy base on two weeks later and they're doing fine. And since I can paint over it so long as I use the non-acetone remover, I don't get bored and still have the opportunity to use my regular polish. I've tried Gelish and Sally Hansen gel polishes, but am certainly interested in trying out other brands too. But the reality is you don't go through gel polish very fast unless you use it like regular polish, so I certainly don't need to get a whole bunch more of it unless I was reviewing it on a regular basis or something.

Thanks for all the info.  I really want to look into gel polishes and I like the idea of still being able to use my old polishes.


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *BeautyJunction* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This horrendous mess is my first attempt with flocking powder. I used two different shades of flocking powder, though both "encrusted" on the sides and could not be cleaned up. Plus, there is too much fluff in some places too little in others. And the gems were complete overkill.

O.P.I. It's All Greek To Me is the base colour.





I think it's brave of you to try! The gem/two-tone combination is a great idea and would be perfect with creams. The flocking is one of those things that is an interesting effect, and is great if you're up for one-day experiments or special manis for evening events. Now that you know how it works, I suspect your next one will look super! I don't know that I will ever try this; I've been sitting on some 'caviar' for months and haven't even gotten to that. I just have no idea how to make it last more than one day and am not in the habit of switching out manis daily. I'm so glad you posted this, as it is a neat look, it's nice to see your experience with it, and it gives me an idea for the caviar too - that I likely need to create larger cuticle edge margins than I would typically in order to avoid that wide nail-base effect. The balls probably would project even further out from the nail than does the flocking. Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------



## Monika1

Quote: Originally Posted by *JC327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I love seeing how your manis evolve!

Thank-you Jay! I guess I want to make the most of my effort.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction

Quote: Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think it's brave of you to try! The gem/two-tone combination is a great idea and would be perfect with creams. The flocking is one of those things that is an interesting effect, and is great if you're up for one-day experiments or special manis for evening events. Now that you know how it works, I suspect your next one will look super! I don't know that I will ever try this; I've been sitting on some 'caviar' for months and haven't even gotten to that. I just have no idea how to make it last more than one day and am not in the habit of switching out manis daily. I'm so glad you posted this, as it is a neat look, it's nice to see your experience with it, and it gives me an idea for the caviar too - that I likely need to create larger cuticle edge margins than I would typically in order to avoid that wide nail-base effect. The balls probably would project even further out from the nail than does the flocking. Thanks for sharing your experience!
Thank you! You're absolutely right about wider cuticle-edge margins.. the fluff simply spreads all over the place and can't be cleaned up, so I should be more careful and have less polished-area where the fluff can stick, rather than apply polish as usual, thinking I can clean up the cuticles later. I have been sitting on caviar beads of many colours for ages as well! The fluff "wilted" the moment I washed my hands, so I don't see caviar lasting much longer.

One thing I noticed about flocking powder is, if you dip your nail into the tub of fluff, you get way too much on the nail (see my fat thumbnail). It comes out flatter if you apply the fluff using a pair of tweezers. I suppose caviar and tweezers won't go well together, though it would be fun to try out a mani soon.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Russian Navy An old favorite!


----------



## OiiO

Today I'm sporting RickyColor in Unpaid Intern. It really makes me want to wear pinks more often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TammyH2144

> Today I'm sporting RickyColor in Unpaid Intern. It really makes me want to wear pinks more often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 I like that pink! How was the coverage? Did it take one or two Coates?


----------



## OiiO

Quote: Originally Posted by *TammyH2144* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I like that pink! How was the coverage? Did it take one or two Coates?
This is two coats of polish sealed with Seche Vite top coat.


----------



## Christa W

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Today I'm sporting RickyColor in Unpaid Intern. It really makes me want to wear pinks more often  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I agree wear pink more often this is so perfect!!!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> OPI Russian Navy An old favorite!


Blues are so lovely! I think my next mani will be blue. It looks great and I really love this photo composition with that fabric too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

BeautyJunction said:


> Quote:Originally Posted by *Monika1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it's brave of you to try! The gem/two-tone combination is a great idea and would be perfect with creams. The flocking is one of those things that is an interesting effect, and is great if you're up for one-day experiments or special manis for evening events. Now that you know how it works, I suspect your next one will look super! I don't know that I will ever try this; I've been sitting on some 'caviar' for months and haven't even gotten to that. I just have no idea how to make it last more than one day and am not in the habit of switching out manis daily. I'm so glad you posted this, as it is a neat look, it's nice to see your experience with it, and it gives me an idea for the caviar too - that I likely need to create larger cuticle edge margins than I would typically in order to avoid that wide nail-base effect. The balls probably would project even further out from the nail than does the flocking. Thanks for sharing your experience!
> 
> Thank you! You're absolutely right about wider cuticle-edge margins.. the fluff simply spreads all over the place and can't be cleaned up, so I should be more careful and have less polished-area where the fluff can stick, rather than apply polish as usual, thinking I can clean up the cuticles later. I have been sitting on caviar beads of many colours for ages as well! The fluff "wilted" the moment I washed my hands, so I don't see caviar lasting much longer.
> 
> One thing I noticed about flocking powder is, if you dip your nail into the tub of fluff, you get way too much on the nail (see my fat thumbnail). It comes out flatter if you apply the fluff using a pair of tweezers. I suppose caviar and tweezers won't go well together, though it would be fun to try out a mani soon.


Thanks for the info on what happens with dipping into flocking; it's good to know just in case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  With the caviar I suspect you have half a chance of it lasting well if you thoroughly top coat it, provided the caviar and the top coat agree and it doesn't cause colour bleeding. I've seen some people use the caviar as micro-rhinestones, so I suppose in that case it is likely you would want to use tweezers. Actually, maybe that could be my first baby-step toward doing a full nail. There would be less work to repeat if I found a certain top coat caused colour bleeding, etc. Ideas are now percolating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Nice!


----------



## JC327

Cute!


----------



## Monika1

Are others seeing images here? I see JC327's post #13402, and all there is is "Nice!" No image...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## feemia

Still wearing my malted milk eggs manicure.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Are others seeing images here? I see JC327's post #13402, and all there is is "Nice!" No image...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Same here...


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Are others seeing images here? I see JC327's post #13402, and all there is is "Nice!" No image...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I can not.  I was going to add one  just to see if it's that they aren't loaded yet or if there is a glitch.  However I can't seem to do it... I just realized the change is one I don't like when it comes to uploading.  I stopped using a forum because it was this annoying to upload photos.  Sorry MUT.. I love ya but I am not happy..


----------



## Lolo22

Christa W said:


> I can not.  I was going to add one  just to see if it's that they aren't loaded yet or if there is a glitch.  However I can't seem to do it... I just realized the change is one I don't like when it comes to uploading.  I stopped using a forum because it was this annoying to upload photos.  Sorry MUT.. I love ya but I am not happy..


I saw the director post that they are currently adding the images back to the forum so that could be why,  but yeah I just tried to add an image to a post and it said I wasn't allowed to.  :huh:


----------



## Monika1

That is so annoying! I would so miss you ladies (and gents). It has been very quiet today and I'm hoping it's just taking us all some time to adjust, but this is not so easy...

Trying to post, let's see...

OK, I found my old images in 'My Media'.

But the 'Image' icon only allows me to enter a url. I don't have one for my images, so now what?

Now I'm going to try 'More Reply Options'. Aha! I see 'Attach Files' below... I try the 'Browse' button, and it seems to have gotten it , but it isn't showing up in the window here. Now I'll try the 'Attach This File' button.... And now there's a little picture thing below my text window. OK now I have to sellect the 'Add to Post' text next to it...
&lt;&lt;&lt; this link thing showed up but I still don't see my image or how it would look here. Huh. Did it work? I'll try posting this message now....


----------



## Monika1

Monika1 said:


> That is so annoying! I would so miss you ladies (and gents). It has been very quiet today and I'm hoping it's just taking us all some time to adjust, but this is not so easy...
> 
> Trying to post, let's see...
> 
> OK, I found my old images in 'My Media'.
> 
> But the 'Image' icon only allows me to enter a url. I don't have one for my images, so now what?
> 
> Now I'm going to try 'More Reply Options'. Aha! I see 'Attach Files' below... I try the 'Browse' button, and it seems to have gotten it , but it isn't showing up in the window here. Now I'll try the 'Attach This File' button.... And now there's a little picture thing below my text window. OK now I have to sellect the 'Add to Post' text next to it...
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks and scallop lt.jpg &lt;&lt;&lt; this link thing showed up but I still don't see my image or how it would look here. Huh. Did it work? I'll try posting this message now....


Well, I see an image above in the previous message. Yay!

Now I'm going to try to Quote myself and see if the image shows up. Again, there's only a file name up in the quoted text, but let's see... I'll just 'Post'.


----------



## Monika1

Monika1 said:


> That is so annoying! I would so miss you ladies (and gents). It has been very quiet today and I'm hoping it's just taking us all some time to adjust, but this is not so easy...
> 
> Trying to post, let's see...
> 
> OK, I found my old images in 'My Media'.
> 
> But the 'Image' icon only allows me to enter a url. I don't have one for my images, so now what?
> 
> Now I'm going to try 'More Reply Options'. Aha! I see 'Attach Files' below... I try the 'Browse' button, and it seems to have gotten it , but it isn't showing up in the window here. Now I'll try the 'Attach This File' button.... And now there's a little picture thing below my text window. OK now I have to sellect the 'Add to Post' text next to it...
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks and scallop lt.jpg &lt;&lt;&lt; this link thing showed up but I still don't see my image or how it would look here. Huh. Did it work? I'll try posting this message now....


Apparently that didn't work. I only see the file name. Now I'll try using 'More Reply Options'. There's no option here to make the image visible either. I guess they're trying to reduce the upload time on this forum by not reposting the images in each post of the thread. But it looks like I can see it by right-clicking (I didn't try anything else yet) on the image name to open in new window.

I hope all this made sense and maybe we'll be seeing more new photos here yet?


----------



## OiiO

More nail wraps! These are from Nail Rock, the left one is called Doodad Color 3D and the right one is Seeing Spots Red.


----------



## Monika1

OiiO said:


> More nail wraps! These are from Nail Rock, the left one is called Doodad Color 3D and the right one is Seeing Spots Red.


Nice! I like the left one especially as I know it would be more challenging to get that effect myself! Bright colours on top of black...


----------



## Monika1

OiiO said:


> More nail wraps! These are from Nail Rock, the left one is called Doodad Color 3D and the right one is Seeing Spots Red.


I still kind of wish it re-posted the original photo, or at least a little reference thumbnail. Moderators &gt; that's a good suggestion I think. Add a reference thumbnail image for people who are commenting on an image. Then all the readers know what is being discussed as it gives some context in the thread, but  doesn't take as much load-time as would an entire large image.


----------



## BeautyJunction

Monika1 said:


> Thanks for the info on what happens with dipping into flocking; it's good to know just in case.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  With the caviar I suspect you have half a chance of it lasting well if you thoroughly top coat it, provided the caviar and the top coat agree and it doesn't cause colour bleeding. I've seen some people use the caviar as micro-rhinestones, so I suppose in that case it is likely you would want to use tweezers. Actually, maybe that could be my first baby-step toward doing a full nail. There would be less work to repeat if I found a certain top coat caused colour bleeding, etc. Ideas are now percolating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Uff! Does caviar colour-bleed? I had major colour-bleeding with all my striping tape colours and have had to forget topcoat for them. Which means they peel off in a day, taking half the polish with them. I'm thinking of trying caviar as accents in quilting nail art before I put the entire finger in the pie - hope it works!


----------



## Christa W

Testing to see if I can get a pic attached.  Thank you very much Monika for the instructions.  I knew there was a way just wasn't sure how.  So much stuff to get used to. 

This is one I have already posted a pic of before but it literally is what I am wearing right now.  This is LA Girl Teal Dimension.  I have been in holographic mood lately.  I added some visual interest but adding my Joffrey figurine from my first ever Loot Crate subscription box.

I wish it wouldn't say "Attached Thumbnails"


----------



## Amanda xo

Love looking at all these photos! I have "Orange Fix" by Maybelline on. I got it free after a coupon at K-mart.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

Ok, I'm not on my phone so I don't have a pic to post, but I just had to comment...I missed everybody!!   I hope it doesn't take too long to work all the bugs out.


----------



## Monika1

I'm really glad the 'play-by-play' helped, @@Christa W! &lt;&lt; Trying something else here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And I'm really happy to see people trickling back here!

In terms of the 'Attached to Post' text, Christa, I'm wondering whether you and Anastasia @@OiiO did something a little bit differently than I did as I don't have that text in mine. My first guess would be that you stopped just before the last step I described that is just above the photo in my post. I haven't actually tried this, but I'm thinking maybe if you have just the pictures below the text post box and you do not yet have the image.jpg link in your post box, then they are 'thumbnails', and if you do that last step and click on the 'Add to Post' text to the far right (it honestly doesn't look like a button right now) of the thumbnail under the text box, then you avoid having that 'Attached to Post' text above your photo. I haven't tried it, so it is just a guess, but I can try, and see what happens.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> I'm really glad the 'play-by-play' helped, @@Christa W! &lt;&lt; Trying something else here.  And I'm really happy to see people trickling back here!
> 
> In terms of the 'Attached to Post' text, Christa, I'm wondering whether you and Anastasia @@OiiO did something a little bit differently than I did as I don't have that text in mine. My first guess would be that you stopped just before the last step I described that is just above the photo in my post. I haven't actually tried this, but I'm thinking maybe if you have just the pictures below the text post box and you do not yet have the image.jpg link in your post box, then they are 'thumbnails', and if you do that last step and click on the 'Add to Post' text to the far right (it honestly doesn't look like a button right now) of the thumbnail under the text box, then you avoid having that 'Attached to Post' text above your photo. I haven't tried it, so it is just a guess, but I can try, and see what happens.


Yup I totally did!! LOL.

Let's see.  Here's another one of my Easter nails..




Ugh.  Using my DSLR makes my nails look so terrible that close up.  Oh well.  As you can see this is the next evening and it ended up bubbling.  I still thought it looked awesome and I will be getting the Sally Hansen ones to try them out too!


----------



## Monika1

Alright! Then we have that one figured out and I don't need to experiment with my next post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think your Easter nails are totally awesome! I didn't have a chance to comment on them in the old format forum, so I'm glad to do it here. And I would say that any little bubbles really aren't very noticeable. Sure, it's annoying they happened, but we're all our own worst critics! I agree the super large and focused photos we end up posting never help for that. The little wobbles on the edges or super-minor misses in clean-up are things we just wouldn't see looking at our actual nails, but when you're looking at them in a photo that's 4x larger than life, it's, well let's just say "inspiration for future mani precision".

In this one though, it looks amazing and I love the 'floating' effect of the white stamping on the tints. I actually got the four minis (they didn't have full-size when I ordered - maybe I should have waited?) and look forward to trying them! I'm loving what you've been trying with them Christa! In your experience are the super stringy? I was recently messing around with making a stringy manicure and having trouble, so maybe I should try it with this stuff. (OPI tints)


----------



## NotTheMama

Monika1 said:


> That is so annoying! I would so miss you ladies (and gents). It has been very quiet today and I'm hoping it's just taking us all some time to adjust, but this is not so easy...
> 
> Trying to post, let's see...
> 
> OK, I found my old images in 'My Media'.
> 
> But the 'Image' icon only allows me to enter a url. I don't have one for my images, so now what?
> 
> Now I'm going to try 'More Reply Options'. Aha! I see 'Attach Files' below... I try the 'Browse' button, and it seems to have gotten it , but it isn't showing up in the window here. Now I'll try the 'Attach This File' button.... And now there's a little picture thing below my text window. OK now I have to sellect the 'Add to Post' text next to it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks and scallop lt.jpg &lt;&lt;&lt; this link thing showed up but I still don't see my image or how it would look here. Huh. Did it work? I'll try posting this message now....


Can we add images from the mobile site? I can't see where to do that.

And I'm on the full site on my phone and tried to upload a pic and I got an error saying my file was too big....but I'm doing it like I always have...I think.

How do I make my file smaller so it will work??


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> Can we add images from the mobile site? I can't see where to do that.
> 
> And I'm on the full site on my phone and tried to upload a pic and I got an error saying my file was too big....but I'm doing it like I always have...I think.
> 
> How do I make my file smaller so it will work??


I will try from the mobile site.  I noticed the files I tried to upload even from my computer have been too big so I am having to shrink them down in editing.  I am sure you could do this using a photo editing app or set your phone camera settings smaller.  I will let you know what I find.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Alright! Then we have that one figured out and I don't need to experiment with my next post.
> 
> I think your Easter nails are totally awesome! I didn't have a chance to comment on them in the old format forum, so I'm glad to do it here. And I would say that any little bubbles really aren't very noticeable. Sure, it's annoying they happened, but we're all our own worst critics! I agree the super large and focused photos we end up posting never help for that. The little wobbles on the edges or super-minor misses in clean-up are things we just wouldn't see looking at our actual nails, but when you're looking at them in a photo that's 4x larger than life, it's, well let's just say "inspiration for future mani precision".
> 
> In this one though, it looks amazing and I love the 'floating' effect of the white stamping on the tints. I actually got the four minis (they didn't have full-size when I ordered - maybe I should have waited?) and look forward to trying them! I'm loving what you've been trying with them Christa! In your experience are the super stringy? I was recently messing around with making a stringy manicure and having trouble, so maybe I should try it with this stuff. (OPI tints)


Yes they are stringy.  I wouldn't say they are super stringy.  For this manicure I used the brushes straight on the nail.  It's more of an issue when doing something like using the dotting tool to fill stuff in.  My biggest issue was the brush/bottle size with the minis.  I find OPI's minis to be incredibly tiny and it feels like I am playing with polish meant for Barbie.


 

I noticed there was no spoiler link either... hmmm.  Anyway this is without the stamping so you can see a little better how the tints went on.  I found that even something as simple as this little swipe on each nail required me putting the brush back in twice and making sure there was plenty of polish on it.  I think that was the hardest part.  It's great because it's super buildable but a bit tricky to get used to right away.  I found that it looked best after using the Seche and smoothing it all out.




Here is right after I started.  I am happy to report that the manicure stayed on for a few days. I only took it off because it was the day after Easter and I didn't want eggs on my fingers anymore.  I didn't have any chipping and it took awhile to remove since there were so many layers of Seche but it didn't feel that way when it was on.  I love the floated look too.  I think that's been my favorite part of using sheers with stamping.


----------



## Christa W

I just found the most awesome photo editing app for my iPhone because I also got a file too big error. It's called Photogene. It was 2.99 but the closest thing to a editing software for mobile I've ever seen. I'm so excited!! Plus it resizes photos. So here is Zoya Kiki




I made it the smallest size they offered. Can't wait to see if this works.

Edited on my PC... ok so it's tiny.  That needs a bit of tweaking.  I did have to go into the "full site" function in order to upload.  On my tiny phone that's a bit of a pain but I don't upload from it much so as long as I know it works I will work on what size the files need to be.  There was one other program that I found for $1.99 but that's all it did was resize them and I liked this one better.


----------



## Lolo22

Christa W said:


> Yes they are stringy.  I wouldn't say they are super stringy.  For this manicure I used the brushes straight on the nail.  It's more of an issue when doing something like using the dotting tool to fill stuff in.  My biggest issue was the brush/bottle size with the minis.  I find OPI's minis to be incredibly tiny and it feels like I am playing with polish meant for Barbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheer pastels.jpg
> 
> I noticed there was no spoiler link either... hmmm.  Anyway this is without the stamping so you can see a little better how the tints went on.  I found that even something as simple as this little swipe on each nail required me putting the brush back in twice and making sure there was plenty of polish on it.  I think that was the hardest part.  It's great because it's super buildable but a bit tricky to get used to right away.  I found that it looked best after using the Seche and smoothing it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheers in progress.jpg
> 
> Here is right after I started.  I am happy to report that the manicure stayed on for a few days. I only took it off because it was the day after Easter and I didn't want eggs on my fingers anymore.  I didn't have any chipping and it took awhile to remove since there were so many layers of Seche but it didn't feel that way when it was on.  I love the floated look too.  I think that's been my favorite part of using sheers with stamping.


OMG this is like a work of art!! So pretty!!!!!  :wub:


----------



## Meggpi

Truthfully I think it's easier just to use imgur than deal with the new site upload.  

On that note, Zoya Brigitte for a job interview.  I love fun colors, this is the first 'neutral' that makes me feel super confident and put together.  I'll probably have to rebuy it at some point! My phone camera does suck and doesn't get colors right.  It is more mauve.


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Truthfully I think it's easier just to use imgur than deal with the new site upload.
> 
> On that note, Zoya Brigitte for a job interview.  I love fun colors, this is the first 'neutral' that makes me feel super confident and put together.  I'll probably have to rebuy it at some point! My phone camera does suck and doesn't get colors right.  It is more mauve.


Nice! I hope the interview went well too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I have Brigitte but haven't tried it other than just for a single nail swatch. I just tried Taylor on my pinky toe nail, and I'm really surprised that on me it looks nowhere near as yellow as in most of the photos I've seen. It could work really well as a subtle nude-neutral on me, a bit brownish. Reason I mention it is that it almost looks on me like Brigitte does in your (accepted that it's not colour-adjusted - our cameras all do their own thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) photo, only several tones lighter. Colours are so funny, as on the toes Taylor does pull mauve, where on the fingers it seems lighter and closer to online pics and Avery.


----------



## Monika1

Monika1 said:


> Nice! I hope the interview went well too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I have Brigitte but haven't tried it other than just for a single nail swatch. I just tried Taylor on my pinky toe nail, and I'm really surprised that on me it looks nowhere near as yellow as in most of the photos I've seen. It could work really well as a subtle nude-neutral on me, a bit brownish. Reason I mention it is that it almost looks on me like Brigitte does in your (accepted that it's not colour-adjusted - our cameras all do their own thing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) photo, only several tones lighter. Colours are so funny, as on the toes Taylor does pull mauve, where on the fingers it seems lighter and closer to online pics and Avery.


Wow! Look at that. The pic showed up in my quote (#13428 above) of @meggpi. Nice!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I just found the most awesome photo editing app for my iPhone because I also got a file too big error. It's called Photogene. It was 2.99 but the closest thing to a editing software for mobile I've ever seen. I'm so excited!! Plus it resizes photos. So here is Zoya Kiki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I made it the smallest size they offered. Can't wait to see if this works.
> 
> Edited on my PC... ok so it's tiny.  That needs a bit of tweaking.  I did have to go into the "full site" function in order to upload.  On my tiny phone that's a bit of a pain but I don't upload from it much so as long as I know it works I will work on what size the files need to be.  There was one other program that I found for $1.99 but that's all it did was resize them and I liked this one better.


What a fun spring/summer colour! So vibrant. And I'm glad you've found good photo editors to recommend. I'm not using my mobile, so when I use iPhoto, I just Export the photo as medium, medium size (pic size and photo quality, I believe) and that usually works.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Yes they are stringy.  I wouldn't say they are super stringy.  For this manicure I used the brushes straight on the nail.  It's more of an issue when doing something like using the dotting tool to fill stuff in.  My biggest issue was the brush/bottle size with the minis.  I find OPI's minis to be incredibly tiny and it feels like I am playing with polish meant for Barbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheer pastels.jpg
> 
> I noticed there was no spoiler link either... hmmm.  Anyway this is without the stamping so you can see a little better how the tints went on.  I found that even something as simple as this little swipe on each nail required me putting the brush back in twice and making sure there was plenty of polish on it.  I think that was the hardest part.  It's great because it's super buildable but a bit tricky to get used to right away.  I found that it looked best after using the Seche and smoothing it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheers in progress.jpg
> 
> Here is right after I started.  I am happy to report that the manicure stayed on for a few days. I only took it off because it was the day after Easter and I didn't want eggs on my fingers anymore.  I didn't have any chipping and it took awhile to remove since there were so many layers of Seche but it didn't feel that way when it was on.  I love the floated look too.  I think that's been my favorite part of using sheers with stamping.


Thanks for showing the in-progress shots; they're fantastic too! And it's nice to see how you did it.


----------



## Monika1

feemia said:


> 2014-04-20 15.34.20.jpg
> 
> Still wearing my malted milk eggs manicure.


I'm glad I see the photo now! Very cute!

I did an experimental skittle on my toe nails just to see some colours - Zoya Dot, Cole, Hudson, Rebel, Brooklyn; Color Club Angel Kiss; and the outlier Zoya Arabella. I was told they look like little Easter eggs. Rebel and Angel Kiss are an interesting close combination.


----------



## Monika1

BeautyJunction said:


> Uff! Does caviar colour-bleed? I had major colour-bleeding with all my striping tape colours and have had to forget topcoat for them. Which means they peel off in a day, taking half the polish with them. I'm thinking of trying caviar as accents in quilting nail art before I put the entire finger in the pie - hope it works!


Well, I wouldn't say all caviar colour-bleeds. I've seen some really nice manis that have been top coated and look great; but I've also seen comments by people who've had problems. I think it depends on the quality and nature of your caviar and how it works with your specific top coat. You can find brand name accessories and no name dollar/craft store accessories. Though there's no guarantee one would work better than the other, I would hope those specifically designed for nails would work better with top coat. Any good combination suggestions, folks? I was wondering whether Konad top coat might be better as it's supposed to be designed not to dissolve polish as fast when you're topping stamping, but it's just a guess right now.


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> Truthfully I think it's easier just to use imgur than deal with the new site upload.
> 
> On that note, Zoya Brigitte for a job interview.  I love fun colors, this is the first 'neutral' that makes me feel super confident and put together.  I'll probably have to rebuy it at some point! My phone camera does suck and doesn't get colors right.  It is more mauve.


Ever wish the color your phone/camera actually showed was the real color in the bottle?  Sometimes I like them more in the crappy pics!! I keep seeing you guys with these polishes and I refuse to get them but they are so pretty!!


----------



## Monika1

I have lots of pinks I haven't worn often enough too! Here's the mani I posted experimentally earlier, now with the details - my Easter nails that I think have limped along for 2 weeks at this point, first as only pink, and then with the stamping. Things were just busy! It still has the navy Gelish base. Over that I painted with Zoya Lara and Color Club He Loves Me pinks. It takes a bit of doing when you have a dark base under it.





Then I stamped it with Konad Violet Pearl and the BM-023 image plate. I sort of wish I used the darker colour as the accent rather than the lighter one, as you see the stamping better on He Loves Me, and it creates a (springier &lt; apparently that is a true word!), softer look.


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> Yes they are stringy.  I wouldn't say they are super stringy.  For this manicure I used the brushes straight on the nail.  It's more of an issue when doing something like using the dotting tool to fill stuff in.  My biggest issue was the brush/bottle size with the minis.  I find OPI's minis to be incredibly tiny and it feels like I am playing with polish meant for Barbie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheer pastels.jpg
> 
> I noticed there was no spoiler link either... hmmm.  Anyway this is without the stamping so you can see a little better how the tints went on.  I found that even something as simple as this little swipe on each nail required me putting the brush back in twice and making sure there was plenty of polish on it.  I think that was the hardest part.  It's great because it's super buildable but a bit tricky to get used to right away.  I found that it looked best after using the Seche and smoothing it all out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheers in progress.jpg
> 
> Here is right after I started.  I am happy to report that the manicure stayed on for a few days. I only took it off because it was the day after Easter and I didn't want eggs on my fingers anymore.  I didn't have any chipping and it took awhile to remove since there were so many layers of Seche but it didn't feel that way when it was on.  I love the floated look too.  I think that's been my favorite part of using sheers with stamping.


Love that, and how you walked us through the process.  Those are really cute and I like the use of the yellow.  I saw swatches of it plain and thought it looked underwhelming but here it looks great.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> I have lots of pinks I haven't worn often enough too! Here's the mani I posted experimentally earlier, now with the details - my Easter nails that I think have limped along for 2 weeks at this point, first as only pink, and then with the stamping. Things were just busy! It still has the navy Gelish base. Over that I painted with Zoya Lara and Color Club He Loves Me pinks. It takes a bit of doing when you have a dark base under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks rt.jpg
> 
> Then I stamped it with Konad Violet Pearl and the BM-023 image plate. I sort of wish I used the darker colour as the accent rather than the lighter one, as you see the stamping better on He Loves Me, and it creates a (springier &lt; apparently that is a true word!), softer look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks and scallop rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks and scallop lt.jpg


Adorable, just love the color selections and stamping!


----------



## Lumaday

meggpi said:


> Truthfully I think it's easier just to use imgur than deal with the new site upload.
> 
> On that note, Zoya Brigitte for a job interview.  I love fun colors, this is the first 'neutral' that makes me feel super confident and put together.  I'll probably have to rebuy it at some point! My phone camera does suck and doesn't get colors right.  It is more mauve.


I have this one on the way from my Zoya order, I really like it on you!  I wanted some good neutrals for 'palette cleansers' and the Neutrel Collection seemed perfect.  I also am getting Rue and already have Odette.  Normani looks really similar to Jana, which I have.  I decided to skip Taylor and Chantal and got Kennedy instead which I think will work better with my skin tone.  Anyway, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Adorable, just love the color selections and stamping!


Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Ever wish the color your phone/camera actually showed was the real color in the bottle?  Sometimes I like them more in the crappy pics!! I keep seeing you guys with these polishes and I refuse to get them but they are so pretty!!


Christa is it because you tend toward cheerier colours? The Naturel ones are most certainly more, well, neutral. Brigitte, for example on me, can tend to look a bit old fashioned for my tastes if I don't do anything extra. I got them as a palette cleanser and as options for different nail art looks. Given your stash, I can totally understand not getting them as 1) you probably have dupes for most if not all of them, and 2) if they're not super-exciting for you, you might actually never get to them! Even I haven't yet worn them in an actual mani, and I have much less polish than you do.


----------



## Meggpi

Monika1 said:


> Wow! Look at that. The pic showed up in my quote (#13428 above) of @meggpi. Nice!


Hahaha it showed because I uploaded it to imgur and used the bbcode instead of hosting it here.  I hope the image change is just a kink and not permanent.


----------



## disconik

Ladies, don't forget about the Zoya 50% off sale going on for earth day!  The promo cide is zday2014 and you get 50% any purchase of 6 colors or more, not including the newest collection or the base/top coat.  I just picked up 12 bottles yesterday.  The earth day part comes in because you can send back as many bottles of "toxic" polish as your purchase and they dispose of them properly.  So if you've been eyeing some zoya dupes for colors you already have that aren't 3, 4, or 5 free, now's the time to grab them!


----------



## Monika1

disconik said:


> Ladies, don't forget about the Zoya 50% off sale going on for earth day!  The promo cide is zday2014 and you get 50% any purchase of 6 colors or more, not including the newest collection or the base/top coat.  I just picked up 12 bottles yesterday.  The earth day part comes in because you can send back as many bottles of "toxic" polish as your purchase and they dispose of them properly.  So if you've been eyeing some zoya dupes for colors you already have that aren't 3, 4, or 5 free, now's the time to grab them!


This is one of those times I wish I lived in the US! I could get in so much more trouble with shopping for polish.  :wub:


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Christa is it because you tend toward cheerier colours? The Naturel ones are most certainly more, well, neutral. Brigitte, for example on me, can tend to look a bit old fashioned for my tastes if I don't do anything extra. I got them as a palette cleanser and as options for different nail art looks. Given your stash, I can totally understand not getting them as 1) you probably have dupes for most if not all of them, and 2) if they're not super-exciting for you, you might actually never get to them! Even I haven't yet worn them in an actual mani, and I have much less polish than you do.


You "nailed it"!  Pun intended.  I do have a lot of neutral polish and I never wear it unless it's with nail art and that's rare.  I loved OPI I Theodora You as my palette cleanser which is still a pink polish.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> You "nailed it"!  Pun intended.  I do have a lot of neutral polish and I never wear it unless it's with nail art and that's rare.  I loved OPI I Theodora You as my palette cleanser which is still a pink polish.


Tee, hee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm even facing qualms about the new Zoya collections - I like the vibrant colours and am sort of feeling I shouldn't have jumped on the entire Awaken collection. Then again, I'm still super happy with Rebel, Dillon, Dot (though a better-applying pink would be... better, and maybe Kitridge will be that?), Hudson, and Brooklyn (cute on the toes!). Eep, that's almost all of them anyway. I might like Cole better later in the summer. There are a bunch of red/pink/peach/oranges in Tickled &amp; Bubbly I know I'd get less use out of, but they are all lovely, but the interesting composition of the Bubbly polishes fascinates me. They seem more complex than earlier PixieDusts. Too. many. options.! Not sure what I'll do yet.


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Cheeky

Loving the gold micro shimmers in this pretty coral.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Tee, hee.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm even facing qualms about the new Zoya collections - I like the vibrant colours and am sort of feeling I shouldn't have jumped on the entire Awaken collection. Then again, I'm still super happy with Rebel, Dillon, Dot (though a better-applying pink would be... better, and maybe Kitridge will be that?), Hudson, and Brooklyn (cute on the toes!). Eep, that's almost all of them anyway. I might like Cole better later in the summer. There are a bunch of red/pink/peach/oranges in Tickled &amp; Bubbly I know I'd get less use out of, but they are all lovely, but the interesting composition of the Bubbly polishes fascinates me. They seem more complex than earlier PixieDusts. Too. many. options.! Not sure what I'll do yet.


I am hoping they are similar to Dream/Payton/Storm in formula!!  I would die.  Not sure I need more of the Tickled side of things.


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Orly Cheeky
> 
> Loving the gold micro shimmers in this pretty coral.


So pretty and it looks really great on you!


----------



## Lumaday

It came today!  I can't wait to get these on tonight, I'm thinking the gorgeous green with a blue accent nail.  That's Baxter and Cactus, of course they love smelling new things and had to get in on the picture too.


----------



## Lumaday

Jessismith said:


> Orly Cheeky
> 
> Loving the gold micro shimmers in this pretty coral.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Christa W

Jessismith said:


> Orly Cheeky
> 
> Loving the gold micro shimmers in this pretty coral.


Girl you know how to make want to buy all kinds of polishes I wouldn't normally want because they look so amazing on you!!!  This is awesome.


----------



## Jessismith

Gosh, thanks gals! Thank goodness for a little cut' oil these days though!


----------



## Jessismith

Oops double post. All that rework, and still can't delete these. Oye.


----------



## acostakk

Julep Monica


----------



## Jessismith

acostakk said:


> Julep Monica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Gorgeous pink! Very cheerful!


----------



## NotTheMama

acostakk said:


> Julep Monica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


How are you posting your pics? I try to do it from my phone and I get a "file to big" error. I have no idea what that means or how to fix it...help!! Lol...


----------



## CajunKitty

Essie - Pink Diamond. I love this polish and wear it alot. Ligthly frosted shade of medium pink that goes with everything and always looks elegant.

And... Red Glitter on my toenails because - I gotta! It makes my toenails pop with color.


----------



## feemia

Pollysmom said:


> How are you posting your pics? I try to do it from my phone and I get a "file to big" error. I have no idea what that means or how to fix it...help!! Lol...


I got  that message a couple days ago.  I opened the pic on my computer in Microsoft Office Picture Manager and reduced the size by 50% before trying again.


----------



## acostakk

Pollysmom said:


> How are you posting your pics? I try to do it from my phone and I get a "file to big" error. I have no idea what that means or how to fix it...help!! Lol...


I'm actually on my iPad. I can't figure the site out at all on my phone! That's ok, I need to spend less time glued to a screen. I got the file too big message as well, so I searched "photo resize" in the App Store and grabbed the first free one. It's thankfully fairly intuitive and fast - resized to 400x600 pixels and I was good to go. It's definitely more cumbersome, but doable.


----------



## NotTheMama

acostakk said:


> I'm actually on my iPad. I can't figure the site out at all on my phone! That's ok, I need to spend less time glued to a screen.
> 
> I got the file too big message as well, so I searched "photo resize" in the App Store and grabbed the first free one. It's thankfully fairly intuitive and fast - resized to 400x600 pixels and I was good to go. It's definitely more cumbersome, but doable.


Thanks, maybe I'll try that. 

Can you tell me which one you use?


----------



## Lumaday

I posted this in the Zoya polish thread but here it is too: Zoya Alexa and Edie.  Absolutely love everything about these!  The colors are gorgeous and pigmented, the formula is so creamy and easy to work with, and the dry time was great too.  Pics without and with flash, and holding my ancient work flip phone


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll try that.
> 
> Can you tell me which one you use?


I got Photogene for my iPhone for $2.99 and it resizes and it's a photo editing app.  It's really cool.


----------



## chaostheory

This is another unnamed OPI mini! I have so many that I'm just now getting to. Someone mentioned a website where I can look up the names of the minis, but that website hadn't been updated since 2007 and these polishes are much newer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

This polish is a little weird for my skin tone, but I wanted to wear something neutral but shiny! It has little red flecks in it too, it's very neat!


----------



## Christa W

chaosintoart said:


> This is another unnamed OPI mini! I have so many that I'm just now getting to. Someone mentioned a website where I can look up the names of the minis, but that website hadn't been updated since 2007 and these polishes are much newer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This polish is a little weird for my skin tone, but I wanted to wear something neutral but shiny! It has little red flecks in it too, it's very neat!


Yeah I saw that.  Sorry.  I know there is another one out there!!  This is stunning.  What's the little number on the bottom?  I want to find out what this is!


----------



## acostakk

Pollysmom said:


> Thanks, maybe I'll try that.
> 
> Can you tell me which one you use?


I wound up with "Image Size". It's very not-fancy, but it seems to do what I need. 
In another train of thought, today in our move from hell, as I taped up THE LAST BOX, I broke a nail. Really? I survived the entire process only to break a nail now?


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Gosh, thanks gals! Thank goodness for a little cut' oil these days though!


Yeah, I noticed that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It looks good though, and it's great you're in the habit of using it - I'm not so good at that...


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I posted this in the Zoya polish thread but here it is too: Zoya Alexa and Edie.  Absolutely love everything about these!  The colors are gorgeous and pigmented, the formula is so creamy and easy to work with, and the dry time was great too.  Pics without and with flash, and holding my ancient work flip phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


They're both really nice. I saw them on the fashion show pics, and they seem much brighter there and I'm really lemming Edie! I also really enjoy Edie in the 'simple nautical stripes' from WondrouslyPolished.


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> This is another unnamed OPI mini! I have so many that I'm just now getting to. Someone mentioned a website where I can look up the names of the minis, but that website hadn't been updated since 2007 and these polishes are much newer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This polish is a little weird for my skin tone, but I wanted to wear something neutral but shiny! It has little red flecks in it too, it's very neat!


It is a great colour! Sophisticated, but still fun with it being metallic. I wonder how it is for stamping.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Julep Monica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Very pretty and bright! I entertain getting the Julep and Zoya Monicas just because it would be neat to have something with my name (sort of) and I'm questioning whether I'd ever get a Monika since that spelling isn't as common around here, and the odds of a company making a Monika once they've used 'Monica' are probably low. But I'm wearing a similar colour!


----------



## Monika1

This is Gelish Gossip Girl. I'm happy that the ultra-fine shimmer shows up in these pics. It's warmer and more intense than Zoya Lara. @@acostakk I can keep you company with the trimmed-down nails, but mine were my choice, not a moving boxes. 





I'm wearing it with a Zoya Dot pedi.


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> This is Gelish Gossip Girl. I'm happy that the ultra-fine shimmer shows up in these pics. It's warmer and more intense than Zoya Lara. @@acostakk I can keep you company with the trimmed-down nails, but mine were my choice, not a moving boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish Gossip Girl rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish Gossip Girl lt.jpg
> 
> I'm wearing it with a Zoya Dot pedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gossip Girl and Dot.jpg


Ooooh that's so gorgeous!


----------



## jesemiaud

chaosintoart said:


> This is another unnamed OPI mini! I have so many that I'm just now getting to. Someone mentioned a website where I can look up the names of the minis, but that website hadn't been updated since 2007 and these polishes are much newer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This polish is a little weird for my skin tone, but I wanted to wear something neutral but shiny! It has little red flecks in it too, it's very neat!


Do you have the opi set Metro Too Chic? It kinda looks like A Rose Beyond Shimmer to me. I love that set!


----------



## Christa W

jesemiaud said:


> Do you have the opi set Metro Too Chic? It kinda looks like A Rose Beyond Shimmer to me. I love that set!


Lol! I have that!!!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Ooooh that's so gorgeous!


Thank-you! I'm looking forward to seeing it in the sun!  And note in regular artificial light the shimmer doesn't show at all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

(First attempt at a photo post, flying blind since I'm too lazy to find yall's posts with instructions lol)

Rainbow Honey Mint Flavor + Poffin Party

I'm in love with this! Mint Flavor went on with one coat, and Poffin Party is the perfect mix if colors. Yes, I rushed it a bit and it got some bubbles. No, it doesn't bother me, because I can't tell from a normal distance, and neither will anyone else lol.


----------



## Monika1

scooby dynamite said:


> (First attempt at a photo post, flying blind since I'm too lazy to find yall's posts with instructions lol)
> 
> Rainbow Honey Mint Flavor + Poffin Party
> 
> I'm in love with this! Mint Flavor went on with one coat, and Poffin Party is the perfect mix if colors. Yes, I rushed it a bit and it got some bubbles. No, it doesn't bother me, because I can't tell from a normal distance, and neither will anyone else lol.


That is sooo cute! It's an automatic adorable dotticure. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Monika1

I have the option to get one China Glaze bottle, but any one (that is currently available). What would you pick? Something from the Hologlam collection (I have no CG holographic polishes)? Textured? Prismatic? 'Feathers'? Something that works really well for stamping? Something entirely different? What are your suggestions? I have some, but not a major amount, so odds are you'll mention things I don't have. Thanks!


----------



## NotTheMama

Testing the photo resizer.

ETA...holy crap, it worked!!  Yippee!! :rotfl:

This is my last mani, it's Revlon Nail Art Sun Candy in Sun Shower.  I LOVE this one, I used a matte top coat over it.  This was my first attempt at using a matte top coat and I really liked it.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> I have the option to get one China Glaze bottle, but any one (that is currently available). What would you pick? Something from the Hologlam collection (I have no CG holographic polishes)? Textured? Prismatic? 'Feathers'? Something that works really well for stamping? Something entirely different? What are your suggestions? I have some, but not a major amount, so odds are you'll mention things I don't have. Thanks!


I don't have a lot of China Glazes, but one I do have that I really like for the summer time is Bad Landing.  It's a very bright pinky red with shimmer that almost glows on the nail.  It looks great with a tan and for pedicures!


----------



## Lumaday

scooby dynamite said:


> (First attempt at a photo post, flying blind since I'm too lazy to find yall's posts with instructions lol)
> 
> Rainbow Honey Mint Flavor + Poffin Party
> 
> I'm in love with this! Mint Flavor went on with one coat, and Poffin Party is the perfect mix if colors. Yes, I rushed it a bit and it got some bubbles. No, it doesn't bother me, because I can't tell from a normal distance, and neither will anyone else lol.


So cute, I just love how different that is


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> They're both really nice. I saw them on the fashion show pics, and they seem much brighter there and I'm really lemming Edie! I also really enjoy Edie in the 'simple nautical stripes' from WondrouslyPolished.


I saw that too!  I don't have any striping tape yet but when I get some I'm definitely going to try that look out, it's so cute.

I don't know if my pics did them justice.  I wish it were sunny here but it's been unusually cloudy in Denver the last few days.  They are a bit brighter than my pics show.  My Zoya order came today and luckily Sailor and Natty are totally different than Edie - Edie is much brighter, so I'm happy they are different enough to warrant me having all 3.  I've gotten really into navy lately.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> This is Gelish Gossip Girl. I'm happy that the ultra-fine shimmer shows up in these pics. It's warmer and more intense than Zoya Lara. @@acostakk I can keep you company with the trimmed-down nails, but mine were my choice, not a moving boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish Gossip Girl rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish Gossip Girl lt.jpg
> 
> I'm wearing it with a Zoya Dot pedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gossip Girl and Dot.jpg


Wow, I love that bright bright pink!  I also like it with the Dot pedi - I have Dot too and I really like it, it's a great baby pink,


----------



## Meggpi

Monika1 said:


> I have the option to get one China Glaze bottle, but any one (that is currently available). What would you pick? Something from the Hologlam collection (I have no CG holographic polishes)? Textured? Prismatic? 'Feathers'? Something that works really well for stamping? Something entirely different? What are your suggestions? I have some, but not a major amount, so odds are you'll mention things I don't have. Thanks!


Flip Flop Fantasy is my favorite China Glaze polish--despite 100+ other colors it lives on my toes most of the summer.

https://www.google.com/search?q=flip+flop+fantasy&amp;rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS576US576&amp;es_sm=93&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=bExcU-uALKipsQT_noHIDw&amp;ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&amp;biw=1242&amp;bih=568

Zoya Fei Fei on my nails.


----------



## Lumaday

meggpi said:


> Flip Flop Fantasy is my favorite China Glaze polish--despite 100+ other colors it lives on my toes most of the summer.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=flip+flop+fantasy&amp;rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS576US576&amp;es_sm=93&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=bExcU-uALKipsQT_noHIDw&amp;ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&amp;biw=1242&amp;bih=568
> 
> Zoya Fei Fei on my nails.


Ooooh I totally want Fei Fei, it looks gorgeous!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I just did my nails for the first time in like 3 weeks. Here they are, and yes, I know they're messy...but I didn't really feel like doing a cleanup tonight.







Sorry the pic is so big...I don't know how to change the size anymore...

But this is CND Vinylux in Rock Royalty.


----------



## chaostheory

Christa W said:


> Yeah I saw that. Sorry. I know there is another one out there!! This is stunning. What's the little number on the bottom? I want to find out what this is!


It says 11238!


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Demure Vixen on my little stubbies


----------



## Stitchie

(First picture post since the change, hope it doesn't come out huge =/ sorry in advance if it does, I can't find a resize option.)

My color-blocking/abstract nails. It's Jazz Fest weekend here in NOLA so I thought the colors were appropriate =)

*Butter London - Keks

*Butter London - Jaded Jack

*Butter London - Blagger


----------



## chaostheory

I ended up getting my Sinful Colors nail polish in "Anemone" after all! It came like a week after everyone else's, but I'm so glad it did ! I love this color!. This is from the PinchMe sampling program.


----------



## disconik

Here's what I've been wearing for the past week.  It's Glinda the Good Witch and Tin Man from the Julep Wizard of Oz limited edition collection.

I wish all julep polishes wore this well.  I did the mani last monday, took these pics on tuesday to send to a friend and I still have the mani on today.  I've just started getting some tip wear yesterday so I'll be changing it out tonight.

The Glinda did take 3 coats and was a little testy to apply, but it's SO pretty.  Tin Man is ahhhhhhmazing! The holo is just like POW! in the sun.


----------



## disconik

chaosintoart said:


> I ended up getting my Sinful Colors nail polish in "Anemone" after all! It came like a week after everyone else's, but I'm so glad it did ! I love this color!. This is from the PinchMe sampling program.



Oh yay!!  I love this!  That's the color I chose, too!  I can't wait to get it now!  It'll be a while though.  I just got to select it on the 15th.


----------



## chaostheory

disconik said:


> Oh yay!!  I love this!  That's the color I chose, too!  I can't wait to get it now!  It'll be a while though.  I just got to select it on the 15th.


I selected it on the 1st and it came like the 25th! So I definitely thought it wasn't ever going to come! But I love it!


----------



## Meggpi

prettylights said:


> Ooooh I totally want Fei Fei, it looks gorgeous!


It's a great color, it has gold flecks that show up in indirect, natural light and sometimes at extreme angles it has a pink shift.  I do wish all that was more apparent though, sometimes it looks like just a generic steel blue.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Are others seeing images here? I see JC327's post #13402, and all there is is "Nice!" No image...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I was having issues with quoting from internet explorer. It would let me quote but wouldnt post the quote. Im using chrome and evertying works now.


----------



## JC327

feemia said:


> 2014-04-20 15.34.20.jpg
> 
> Still wearing my malted milk eggs manicure.


Nice!


----------



## Lolo22

disconik said:


> Here's what I've been wearing for the past week.  It's Glinda the Good Witch and Tin Man from the Julep Wizard of Oz limited edition collection.
> 
> I wish all julep polishes wore this well.  I did the mani last monday, took these pics on tuesday to send to a friend and I still have the mani on today.  I've just started getting some tip wear yesterday so I'll be changing it out tonight.
> 
> The Glinda did take 3 coats and was a little testy to apply, but it's SO pretty.  Tin Man is ahhhhhhmazing! The holo is just like POW! in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO Mani_1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO Mani_2.JPG


Ooo I love this!! I was actually staring at your wand photo in the Julep thread trying to see what your mani looked like so I'm glad to see the full frontal here :lol: This is sooo pretty!


----------



## JC327

OiiO said:


> More nail wraps! These are from Nail Rock, the left one is called Doodad Color 3D and the right one is Seeing Spots Red.


Love those!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Testing to see if I can get a pic attached.  Thank you very much Monika for the instructions.  I knew there was a way just wasn't sure how.  So much stuff to get used to.
> 
> This is one I have already posted a pic of before but it literally is what I am wearing right now.  This is LA Girl Teal Dimension.  I have been in holographic mood lately.  I added some visual interest but adding my Joffrey figurine from my first ever Loot Crate subscription box.
> 
> I wish it wouldn't say "Attached Thumbnails"


Pretty color!


----------



## BeMyBait

I didn't get pics of my last two mani's since I was on vacation so here is my current one. I don't really care for it but oh well. It's Essie's Find Me An Oasis with some random glitter top coat just to give it some color. I might end up changing it tonight lol


----------



## Christa W

Lately I have seen at least 3 colors posted in this thread that I didn't even realize I had.  I decided it's time to swatch the stash and start wearing more of my untrieds.  My nails are very short on account of a break after I separated a cat fight so I am less inclined to do any nail art.  I have been wearing Nicole by OPI On What Grounds, A England Dragon and Zoya Dream for the past few manis.  (all those are ones I have worn before). 

Today I have one that is new to me.  China Glaze It's a Trap-eze.  I bought this off Cherry Culture sometime last fall and never wore it because of the glitter.  I am actually trying out a DIY glue base as well.  I am planning on ordering Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel soon or my boyfriend was going to stop by Ulta after work and grab me OPI Glitter Off when it gets in stock.  If this works I may wear this polish for the rest of time.  This is 2 coats.  I went a little thick on the second coat and did not top coat it.  I want to keep it more matte.  I love this polish. 

The green hue is the reflection of my bright green wall.


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> Truthfully I think it's easier just to use imgur than deal with the new site upload.
> 
> On that note, Zoya Brigitte for a job interview.  I love fun colors, this is the first 'neutral' that makes me feel super confident and put together.  I'll probably have to rebuy it at some point! My phone camera does suck and doesn't get colors right.  It is more mauve.


Great color, hope all went well on your interview.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> I have lots of pinks I haven't worn often enough too! Here's the mani I posted experimentally earlier, now with the details - my Easter nails that I think have limped along for 2 weeks at this point, first as only pink, and then with the stamping. Things were just busy! It still has the navy Gelish base. Over that I painted with Zoya Lara and Color Club He Loves Me pinks. It takes a bit of doing when you have a dark base under it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks rt.jpg
> 
> Then I stamped it with Konad Violet Pearl and the BM-023 image plate. I sort of wish I used the darker colour as the accent rather than the lighter one, as you see the stamping better on He Loves Me, and it creates a (springier &lt; apparently that is a true word!), softer look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks and scallop rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks and scallop lt.jpg


Love it!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> This is one of those times I wish I lived in the US! I could get in so much more trouble with shopping for polish.  :wub:


I agree, i hate that Zoya doesnt ship to me.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Orly Cheeky
> 
> Loving the gold micro shimmers in this pretty coral.


Beautiful mani!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Julep Monica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Pretty pink!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> I posted this in the Zoya polish thread but here it is too: Zoya Alexa and Edie.  Absolutely love everything about these!  The colors are gorgeous and pigmented, the formula is so creamy and easy to work with, and the dry time was great too.  Pics without and with flash, and holding my ancient work flip phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice colors!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> This is another unnamed OPI mini! I have so many that I'm just now getting to. Someone mentioned a website where I can look up the names of the minis, but that website hadn't been updated since 2007 and these polishes are much newer.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> This polish is a little weird for my skin tone, but I wanted to wear something neutral but shiny! It has little red flecks in it too, it's very neat!


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> I wound up with "Image Size". It's very not-fancy, but it seems to do what I need.
> 
> In another train of thought, today in our move from hell, as I taped up THE LAST BOX, I broke a nail. Really? I survived the entire process only to break a nail now?


Sorry to hear that, hope it grows back soon.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> This is Gelish Gossip Girl. I'm happy that the ultra-fine shimmer shows up in these pics. It's warmer and more intense than Zoya Lara. @@acostakk I can keep you company with the trimmed-down nails, but mine were my choice, not a moving boxes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish Gossip Girl rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish Gossip Girl lt.jpg
> 
> I'm wearing it with a Zoya Dot pedi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gossip Girl and Dot.jpg


Great pinks! I have Dot but havent tried it now i want to after seeing your pedi.


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> (First attempt at a photo post, flying blind since I'm too lazy to find yall's posts with instructions lol)
> 
> Rainbow Honey Mint Flavor + Poffin Party
> 
> I'm in love with this! Mint Flavor went on with one coat, and Poffin Party is the perfect mix if colors. Yes, I rushed it a bit and it got some bubbles. No, it doesn't bother me, because I can't tell from a normal distance, and neither will anyone else lol.


Thats gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Testing the photo resizer.
> 
> ETA...holy crap, it worked!!  Yippee!! :rotfl:
> 
> This is my last mani, it's Revlon Nail Art Sun Candy in Sun Shower.  I LOVE this one, I used a matte top coat over it.  This was my first attempt at using a matte top coat and I really liked it.


Nice!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> Flip Flop Fantasy is my favorite China Glaze polish--despite 100+ other colors it lives on my toes most of the summer.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=flip+flop+fantasy&amp;rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS576US576&amp;es_sm=93&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=bExcU-uALKipsQT_noHIDw&amp;ved=0CAgQ_AUoAQ&amp;biw=1242&amp;bih=568
> 
> Zoya Fei Fei on my nails.


Cute!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> I just did my nails for the first time in like 3 weeks. Here they are, and yes, I know they're messy...but I didn't really feel like doing a cleanup tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is so big...I don't know how to change the size anymore...
> 
> But this is CND Vinylux in Rock Royalty.


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Essie Demure Vixen on my little stubbies


Lovely!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> 20140426_022602.jpg
> 
> (First picture post since the change, hope it doesn't come out huge =/ sorry in advance if it does, I can't find a resize option.)
> 
> My color-blocking/abstract nails. It's Jazz Fest weekend here in NOLA so I thought the colors were appropriate =)
> 
> *Butter London - Keks
> 
> *Butter London - Jaded Jack
> 
> *Butter London - Blagger


So awesome!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> I ended up getting my Sinful Colors nail polish in "Anemone" after all! It came like a week after everyone else's, but I'm so glad it did ! I love this color!. This is from the PinchMe sampling program.


Nice!


----------



## JC327

disconik said:


> Here's what I've been wearing for the past week.  It's Glinda the Good Witch and Tin Man from the Julep Wizard of Oz limited edition collection.
> 
> I wish all julep polishes wore this well.  I did the mani last monday, took these pics on tuesday to send to a friend and I still have the mani on today.  I've just started getting some tip wear yesterday so I'll be changing it out tonight.
> 
> The Glinda did take 3 coats and was a little testy to apply, but it's SO pretty.  Tin Man is ahhhhhhmazing! The holo is just like POW! in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO Mani_1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO Mani_2.JPG


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

BeMyBait said:


> I didn't get pics of my last two mani's since I was on vacation so here is my current one. I don't really care for it but oh well. It's Essie's Find Me An Oasis with some random glitter top coat just to give it some color. I might end up changing it tonight lol


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Lately I have seen at least 3 colors posted in this thread that I didn't even realize I had.  I decided it's time to swatch the stash and start wearing more of my untrieds.  My nails are very short on account of a break after I separated a cat fight so I am less inclined to do any nail art.  I have been wearing Nicole by OPI On What Grounds, A England Dragon and Zoya Dream for the past few manis.  (all those are ones I have worn before).
> 
> Today I have one that is new to me.  China Glaze It's a Trap-eze.  I bought this off Cherry Culture sometime last fall and never wore it because of the glitter.  I am actually trying out a DIY glue base as well.  I am planning on ordering Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel soon or my boyfriend was going to stop by Ulta after work and grab me OPI Glitter Off when it gets in stock.  If this works I may wear this polish for the rest of time.  This is 2 coats.  I went a little thick on the second coat and did not top coat it.  I want to keep it more matte.  I love this polish.
> 
> The green hue is the reflection of my bright green wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trap.jpg


I need that in my life!  :wub:


----------



## Lolo22

Testing loading a photo from mobile! Here's my current mani- Julep Flora topped with Sephora X Hyperactive.


----------



## shy32

OOH! I like that!

oops I meant to quote the post above me.


----------



## Meggpi

An attempted braid with a bunch of Color Club minis from Birchbox.  Not the neatest but it looks fine from a distance.


----------



## elizabethrose

This thread has made me feel confident in my nail polish painting routine, in sitting in front of the computer for it every single time.


----------



## Meggpi

elizabethrose said:


> This thread has made me feel confident in my nail polish painting routine, in sitting in front of the computer for it every single time.


Haaa I had my laptop open to a tutorial  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Lolo22 said:


> Testing loading a photo from mobile! Here's my current mani- Julep Flora topped with Sephora X Hyperactive.


Love it!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> An attempted braid with a bunch of Color Club minis from Birchbox.  Not the neatest but it looks fine from a distance.


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

My recent mani Essence be my lucky star. So sparkly I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> An attempted braid with a bunch of Color Club minis from Birchbox.  Not the neatest but it looks fine from a distance.


what color does it turn in sunlight?


----------



## Christa W

I stopped by the new Ulta near me the day after they opened.  I actually helped 2 customers find stuff and they all thought I worked there.  The sales girl was none too impressed by my extensive knowledge of OPI nor that I knew the difference between Nail Envy and plain old base coat.  The elderly customer however, was thrilled.  I decided to use my coupon and picked up an Essence polish and Zoya Lux.  I have Cosmo and didn't think I needed Lux but I there wasn't any other polishes I HAD to have and I was kind of in a hurry to get to a birthday party.  I finally put it on after using my DIY glue base coat (which needs some reformulating) and I have to say I like it better than Cosmo.  For my skin tone it's damn near a nude with sparkle.  I love it.  I can see me rocking this a lot.  I also love it on the shorties because it's not so in your face.  Makes me want Vega and all the new ones!




I didn't wait until it was dry to take photos.  I was doing this one pretty much just for me since I am still working.  I got up off my chair and headed to the wall where I photograph all my photos and I hit my hand on my keyboard tray and pretty much cleared the polish off 3 fingers (which left glitter all over the tray)!! LOL!  I am so going to redo this after work!


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> what color does it turn in sunlight?


Reddish, it's not very drastic.  It's a great bright pink though, it's very opaque and not matte for how bright it is.


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> I stopped by the new Ulta near me the day after they opened.  I actually helped 2 customers find stuff and they all thought I worked there.  The sales girl was none too impressed by my extensive knowledge of OPI nor that I knew the difference between Nail Envy and plain old base coat.  The elderly customer however, was thrilled.  I decided to use my coupon and picked up an Essence polish and Zoya Lux.  I have Cosmo and didn't think I needed Lux but I there wasn't any other polishes I HAD to have and I was kind of in a hurry to get to a birthday party.  I finally put it on after using my DIY glue base coat (which needs some reformulating) and I have to say I like it better than Cosmo.  For my skin tone it's damn near a nude with sparkle.  I love it.  I can see me rocking this a lot.  I also love it on the shorties because it's not so in your face.  Makes me want Vega and all the new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lux.jpg
> 
> I didn't wait until it was dry to take photos.  I was doing this one pretty much just for me since I am still working.  I got up off my chair and headed to the wall where I photograph all my photos and I hit my hand on my keyboard tray and pretty much cleared the polish off 3 fingers (which left glitter all over the tray)!! LOL!  I am so going to redo this after work!


OOooo that's a lot of sparkle!  Love.


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> Reddish, it's not very drastic.  It's a great bright pink though, it's very opaque and not matte for how bright it is.


It's a gorgeous shade!  Just curious about the change because I have heard some people say the Ruby Wings don't change or don't change much and I wondered how that shade fared.  I love your braid design!


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Seafoam. One of my faves 

GAHHH they changed everything. I need to get used to the new site. Good thing the hubby was here to help me post a picture. lol :blink:


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> I stopped by the new Ulta near me the day after they opened.  I actually helped 2 customers find stuff and they all thought I worked there.  The sales girl was none too impressed by my extensive knowledge of OPI nor that I knew the difference between Nail Envy and plain old base coat.  The elderly customer however, was thrilled.  I decided to use my coupon and picked up an Essence polish and Zoya Lux.  I have Cosmo and didn't think I needed Lux but I there wasn't any other polishes I HAD to have and I was kind of in a hurry to get to a birthday party.  I finally put it on after using my DIY glue base coat (which needs some reformulating) and I have to say I like it better than Cosmo.  For my skin tone it's damn near a nude with sparkle.  I love it.  I can see me rocking this a lot.  I also love it on the shorties because it's not so in your face.  Makes me want Vega and all the new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lux.jpg
> 
> I didn't wait until it was dry to take photos.  I was doing this one pretty much just for me since I am still working.  I got up off my chair and headed to the wall where I photograph all my photos and I hit my hand on my keyboard tray and pretty much cleared the polish off 3 fingers (which left glitter all over the tray)!! LOL!  I am so going to redo this after work!


Nice, I have this one too.  I've only worn it once as it's a bit too blingy for work, but I think it's going to be great for weekend manis when I don't have any Friday meetings and want something fun for the evening out.  Looks great on you!


----------



## Lumaday

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Seafoam. One of my faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> GAHHH they changed everything. I need to get used to the new site. Good thing the hubby was here to help me post a picture. lol :blink:


Gorgeous shade, wow!  After seeing all the Gelish on this page I need to try these out.  After my polish no-buy ends, of course.  Just got about 35 new bottles and feeling like I almost need an intervention, ha ha!  Although I am sooo tempted to buy some Smitten Polish shades in a few weeks when they are back in stock.  Their linear holos look amazing.


----------



## Lumaday

JC327 said:


> My recent mani Essence be my lucky star. So sparkly I can't stop looking at it.


Beautiful color, love it on you!


----------



## Lumaday

meggpi said:


> An attempted braid with a bunch of Color Club minis from Birchbox.  Not the neatest but it looks fine from a distance.


Ooooh I love that look, how fun!  It would look great in a wide range of shades too!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Ooooh I totally want Fei Fei, it looks gorgeous!


Thanks for responding on your fave CG. I actually have Flip Flop Fantasy, but haven't worn it yet. I'll have to do that this summer for sure! So, what is your second favourite China Glaze? I'm still totally open to suggestions, as I haven't picked anything yet!

Z Fei Fei looks great!

eta - Whups! This reply is for @meggpi.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Thanks for responding on your fave CG. I actually have Flip Flop Fantasy, but haven't worn it yet. I'll have to do that this summer for sure! So, what is your second favourite China Glaze? I'm still totally open to suggestions, as I haven't picked anything yet!
> 
> Z Fei Fei looks great!


Flip Flop Fantasy looks really pretty!  My second fave would be Senorita Bonita if you're into glowy purples, or 108 Degrees if you like shimmery pinks.


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Seafoam. One of my faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> GAHHH they changed everything. I need to get used to the new site. Good thing the hubby was here to help me post a picture. lol :blink:


Nice! That's one I think I should get in the near future! Has anyone bought the Gelish dupe brands with the same codes and similar names and bottles? Any that are fairly good? They're really cheap in comparison, so I was wondering...


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Flip Flop Fantasy looks really pretty!  My second fave would be Senorita Bonita if you're into glowy purples, or 108 Degrees if you like shimmery pinks.


Thank-you very much! - hmm.. I think I'm maybe still having trouble with the changes on this site and replying to the right person - was the original rec yours? Sorry! In any case, I'll have to look at both of those for certain. Are there any colourful CGs you like to use for stamping?


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I stopped by the new Ulta near me the day after they opened.  I actually helped 2 customers find stuff and they all thought I worked there.  The sales girl was none too impressed by my extensive knowledge of OPI nor that I knew the difference between Nail Envy and plain old base coat.  The elderly customer however, was thrilled.  I decided to use my coupon and picked up an Essence polish and Zoya Lux.  I have Cosmo and didn't think I needed Lux but I there wasn't any other polishes I HAD to have and I was kind of in a hurry to get to a birthday party.  I finally put it on after using my DIY glue base coat (which needs some reformulating) and I have to say I like it better than Cosmo.  For my skin tone it's damn near a nude with sparkle.  I love it.  I can see me rocking this a lot.  I also love it on the shorties because it's not so in your face.  Makes me want Vega and all the new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lux.jpg
> 
> I didn't wait until it was dry to take photos.  I was doing this one pretty much just for me since I am still working.  I got up off my chair and headed to the wall where I photograph all my photos and I hit my hand on my keyboard tray and pretty much cleared the polish off 3 fingers (which left glitter all over the tray)!! LOL!  I am so going to redo this after work!


Wow! Do you think it would be fully opaque with another coat? And how do you compare it to Tomoko? I think it looks really exciting and it's a glitter I think I would really enjoy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> My recent mani Essence be my lucky star. So sparkly I can't stop looking at it.


What fun! It would look fantastic in combination with pretty much anything, which is great. Imagine a pale blue and silver like the blue and gold you did!


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> An attempted braid with a bunch of Color Club minis from Birchbox.  Not the neatest but it looks fine from a distance.


Great! I like that the mani has that one-nail accent plus the colour=change feature.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender.  I put this on Sunday and no chipping yet.  I used OPI Nail Envy Maintenance as a base (that as well as the Nail Envy Original is really helping my poor peeling, breaking nails get much stronger!) then 2 coats and Seche top coat.  I had been wanting this color for quite a while and finally bought it and I'm really happy I did.  I just love this color - it's muted but fun, a perfect spring color.  It's a little bit more pink IRL.  It's drawing out the pink in my skin a bit but I love the shade so much I really don't care!

Edit - I have no idea why my pictures are showing up so big.  Any hints to get them smaller?  I tried editting it in photoshop and reducing the size there, but it still shows up as the same size here.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Nice! That's one I think I should get in the near future! Has anyone bought the Gelish dupe brands with the same codes and similar names and bottles? Any that are fairly good? They're really cheap in comparison, so I was wondering...


It's a color that goes well with a lot of skin tones in my opinion. I haven't bought anything but gelish. I also buy it off amazon since it's cheaper for a big bottle than a small one from sallys.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Testing loading a photo from mobile! Here's my current mani- Julep Flora topped with Sephora X Hyperactive.


Yay to the flakies! Does Flora actually work as a tint as well? It looks a bit jellyish. Nice nails!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

@@Monika1, Anything from the China Glaze collections: Up and away, electro pop, safari, anchors away, prismatic, and the metro collection (off the top of my head) are all wins for me!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I don't have a lot of China Glazes, but one I do have that I really like for the summer time is Bad Landing.  It's a very bright pinky red with shimmer that almost glows on the nail.  It looks great with a tan and for pedicures!


Thanks for mentioning this one too. I don't have it so I'll check it out!


----------



## Monika1

scooby dynamite said:


> @@Monika1, Anything from the China Glaze collections: Up and away, electro pop, safari, anchors away, prismatic, and the metro collection (off the top of my head) are all wins for me!


Thank-you very much! I'll check them all out... and I might end up getting more than one as a result!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> IMAG2767.jpg
> 
> OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender.  I put this on Sunday and no chipping yet.  I used OPI Nail Envy Maintenance as a base (that as well as the Nail Envy Original is really helping my poor peeling, breaking nails get much stronger!) then 2 coats and Seche top coat.  I had been wanting this color for quite a while and finally bought it and I'm really happy I did.  I just love this color - it's muted but fun, a perfect spring color.  It's a little bit more pink IRL.  It's drawing out the pink in my skin a bit but I love the shade so much I really don't care!
> 
> Edit - I have no idea why my pictures are showing up so big.  Any hints to get them smaller?  I tried editting it in photoshop and reducing the size there, but it still shows up as the same size here.


Nice! I have no idea why I don't wear this kind of colour more often. Will have to get into my lavendars soon!


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Wow! Do you think it would be fully opaque with another coat? And how do you compare it to Tomoko? I think it looks really exciting and it's a glitter I think I would really enjoy.


Neither of my glue bases is working well for me tonight!  It won't allow the polish to dry at all.  So I did a quick compare of the two.  Lux is super thick so I am not sure if it was just on my nails is I could get a 3rd coat.  Over what I used I could not it was way too thick.  Since it wouldn't dry when I added the second one it started to build up on the tips.  The middle and pinkie are Tomoko and the pointer and ring finger are Lux.  Maybe putting it over a light base color that's the same shade as Lux might make help with the full coverage.

Sorry the light is so terrible.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Love it!





JC327 said:


> Great pinks! I have Dot but havent tried it now i want to after seeing your pedi.


Thanks!  I'm not sure it was clear - I actually put my thumb next to my big toe in that pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> as I wanted to show the colours together. I actually have Dot on all my toes; but the combination would be fun. I wanted a sweet, simple pedi, and it's working well to not annoy my hubby!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I saw that too!  I don't have any striping tape yet but when I get some I'm definitely going to try that look out, it's so cute.
> 
> I don't know if my pics did them justice.  I wish it were sunny here but it's been unusually cloudy in Denver the last few days.  They are a bit brighter than my pics show.  My Zoya order came today and luckily Sailor and Natty are totally different than Edie - Edie is much brighter, so I'm happy they are different enough to warrant me having all 3.  I've gotten really into navy lately.


Natty is on my wish list but I just got Sailor too! I'm still in love with my blues.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Thank-you very much! I'll check them all out... and I might end up getting more than one as a result!


Bump in the Night because it is an awesome black textured polish, It's a Trap-eze because it's so pretty, Fairy Dust because it's essential for anyone to have, and Pelican Gray because it's the perfect gray polish.


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> I just did my nails for the first time in like 3 weeks. Here they are, and yes, I know they're messy...but I didn't really feel like doing a cleanup tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry the pic is so big...I don't know how to change the size anymore...
> 
> But this is CND Vinylux in Rock Royalty.


Ah! So how do you like the Vinyluxes compared to regular polish? It looks like an intense brown here but does it look black irl?


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Essie Demure Vixen on my little stubbies


Your stubbies look fairly long to me due to the long natural nail bed. Nice!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> 20140426_022602.jpg
> 
> (First picture post since the change, hope it doesn't come out huge =/ sorry in advance if it does, I can't find a resize option.)
> 
> My color-blocking/abstract nails. It's Jazz Fest weekend here in NOLA so I thought the colors were appropriate =)
> 
> *Butter London - Keks
> 
> *Butter London - Jaded Jack
> 
> *Butter London - Blagger


That looks just fantastic. Beautiful colours and lovely geometry! I might have to store this for future inspiration. Great job!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> I ended up getting my Sinful Colors nail polish in "Anemone" after all! It came like a week after everyone else's, but I'm so glad it did ! I love this color!. This is from the PinchMe sampling program.


I love anemones so the name is awesome. The polish is such a bold orange I don't know if I'm bold enough to wear it but it looks fantastic on you! I would wear it a lot this summer if  I were you.


----------



## Monika1

disconik said:


> Here's what I've been wearing for the past week.  It's Glinda the Good Witch and Tin Man from the Julep Wizard of Oz limited edition collection.
> 
> I wish all julep polishes wore this well.  I did the mani last monday, took these pics on tuesday to send to a friend and I still have the mani on today.  I've just started getting some tip wear yesterday so I'll be changing it out tonight.
> 
> The Glinda did take 3 coats and was a little testy to apply, but it's SO pretty.  Tin Man is ahhhhhhmazing! The holo is just like POW! in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO Mani_1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOO Mani_2.JPG


Beautiful mani and I love the holo. I'm taking notes...  h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

BeMyBait said:


> I didn't get pics of my last two mani's since I was on vacation so here is my current one. I don't really care for it but oh well. It's Essie's Find Me An Oasis with some random glitter top coat just to give it some color. I might end up changing it tonight lol


Cute and bright for summer!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Lately I have seen at least 3 colors posted in this thread that I didn't even realize I had.  I decided it's time to swatch the stash and start wearing more of my untrieds.  My nails are very short on account of a break after I separated a cat fight so I am less inclined to do any nail art.  I have been wearing Nicole by OPI On What Grounds, A England Dragon and Zoya Dream for the past few manis.  (all those are ones I have worn before).
> 
> Today I have one that is new to me.  China Glaze It's a Trap-eze.  I bought this off Cherry Culture sometime last fall and never wore it because of the glitter.  I am actually trying out a DIY glue base as well.  I am planning on ordering Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel soon or my boyfriend was going to stop by Ulta after work and grab me OPI Glitter Off when it gets in stock.  If this works I may wear this polish for the rest of time.  This is 2 coats.  I went a little thick on the second coat and did not top coat it.  I want to keep it more matte.  I love this polish.
> 
> The green hue is the reflection of my bright green wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trap.jpg


Wow! I hope you don't wear this forever and ever as I like to see the manis you post and that would get boring. But I understand our glitter-girl falling in love with this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Bump in the Night because it is an awesome black textured polish, It's a Trap-eze because it's so pretty, Fairy Dust because it's essential for anyone to have, and Pelican Gray because it's the perfect gray polish.


Thanks so much Christa; that's very helpful!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Neither of my glue bases is working well for me tonight!  It won't allow the polish to dry at all.  So I did a quick compare of the two.  Lux is super thick so I am not sure if it was just on my nails is I could get a 3rd coat.  Over what I used I could not it was way too thick.  Since it wouldn't dry when I added the second one it started to build up on the tips.  The middle and pinkie are Tomoko and the pointer and ring finger are Lux.  Maybe putting it over a light base color that's the same shade as Lux might make help with the full coverage.
> 
> Sorry the light is so terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxtomoko2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxtomoko.jpg


Thank-you! This is an awesome comparison. It looks like Lux is a bit less yellow-beige; more bright-white/silver and certainly more granular or larger-scale glitter. They're nice together though.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I stopped by the new Ulta near me the day after they opened.  I actually helped 2 customers find stuff and they all thought I worked there.  The sales girl was none too impressed by my extensive knowledge of OPI nor that I knew the difference between Nail Envy and plain old base coat.  The elderly customer however, was thrilled.  I decided to use my coupon and picked up an Essence polish and Zoya Lux.  I have Cosmo and didn't think I needed Lux but I there wasn't any other polishes I HAD to have and I was kind of in a hurry to get to a birthday party.  I finally put it on after using my DIY glue base coat (which needs some reformulating) and I have to say I like it better than Cosmo.  For my skin tone it's damn near a nude with sparkle.  I love it.  I can see me rocking this a lot.  I also love it on the shorties because it's not so in your face.  Makes me want Vega and all the new ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lux.jpg
> 
> I didn't wait until it was dry to take photos.  I was doing this one pretty much just for me since I am still working.  I got up off my chair and headed to the wall where I photograph all my photos and I hit my hand on my keyboard tray and pretty much cleared the polish off 3 fingers (which left glitter all over the tray)!! LOL!  I am so going to redo this after work!


Love the sparkles!


----------



## JC327

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Seafoam. One of my faves  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> GAHHH they changed everything. I need to get used to the new site. Good thing the hubby was here to help me post a picture. lol :blink:


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> Beautiful color, love it on you!


Thanks!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> What fun! It would look fantastic in combination with pretty much anything, which is great. Imagine a pale blue and silver like the blue and gold you did!


Thanks! I love that idea, I will have to try that.


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> IMAG2767.jpg
> 
> OPI Lucky Lucky Lavender.  I put this on Sunday and no chipping yet.  I used OPI Nail Envy Maintenance as a base (that as well as the Nail Envy Original is really helping my poor peeling, breaking nails get much stronger!) then 2 coats and Seche top coat.  I had been wanting this color for quite a while and finally bought it and I'm really happy I did.  I just love this color - it's muted but fun, a perfect spring color.  It's a little bit more pink IRL.  It's drawing out the pink in my skin a bit but I love the shade so much I really don't care!
> 
> Edit - I have no idea why my pictures are showing up so big.  Any hints to get them smaller?  I tried editting it in photoshop and reducing the size there, but it still shows up as the same size here.


Beatiful color so delicate.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Neither of my glue bases is working well for me tonight!  It won't allow the polish to dry at all.  So I did a quick compare of the two.  Lux is super thick so I am not sure if it was just on my nails is I could get a 3rd coat.  Over what I used I could not it was way too thick.  Since it wouldn't dry when I added the second one it started to build up on the tips.  The middle and pinkie are Tomoko and the pointer and ring finger are Lux.  Maybe putting it over a light base color that's the same shade as Lux might make help with the full coverage.
> 
> Sorry the light is so terrible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxtomoko2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luxtomoko.jpg


I have tomoko but i think i need lux too.


----------



## Lolo22

Julep Tania and Glitter Guilty Ice Palace. Sorry if this is sideways again, apparently all photos taken in portrait view get rotated


----------



## JC327

Lolo22 said:


> Julep Tania and Glitter Guilty Ice Palace. Sorry if this is sideways again, apparently all photos taken in portrait view get rotated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Great glitter gradient!


----------



## Esthylove

Lolo22 said:


> Julep Tania and Glitter Guilty Ice Palace. Sorry if this is sideways again, apparently all photos taken in portrait view get rotated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've never tried Julep, I think i may need to get some in my future! I love your nails!


----------



## Lumaday

Lolo22 said:


> Julep Tania and Glitter Guilty Ice Palace. Sorry if this is sideways again, apparently all photos taken in portrait view get rotated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Love it!  I have Tania too, I have not ventured into using it for a gradient yet but I totally must steal your look.  Great job!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Yours Truly, Sakura Matsuri

Sinful Colors Yours Truly + Rainbow Honey Sakura Matsuri


----------



## Jac13

Very pretty


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> Yours Truly, Sakura Matsuri
> 
> Sinful Colors Yours Truly + Rainbow Honey Sakura Matsuri


Pretty!


----------



## madeupMegan

Sparitual Mystic

Essie Mod Square

Julep Kristen


----------



## JC327

madeupMegan said:


> Sparitual Mystic
> 
> Essie Mod Square
> 
> Julep Kristen


Nice manis!


----------



## Lolo22

@JC327- thanks!

@@Esthylove - thank you!  You can always get your first box free if you ever want to try Julep  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like how fast they dry and that they take up less space  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@ - thanks! I stole it from one of Juleps swatches they had in the April window haha Tania is sooo pretty, I can't wait to try some other colors with it! I'm thinking I wanna do watermelon nails with it.

@@Scooby Dynamite - love your mani!!  So pretty as always  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hollie Haradon

I have always done my nails but suddenly I am really into funky colors and nailart.

This is what I am wearing this week. Revlon Parfumerie in Sea Spray, Opi - White, Konad - Black. Stamping Plate MoYou London.


----------



## Christa W

They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  Today's mani is a just that.  I found a YouTube channel by vianneylu1 and she did this manicure using some Zoya shades.  I found out one of these is a near dupe to the one she used (Thandie) and the other is a dupe for Yanna but she used Anaka which has a bit of shimmer in it. 

Mine is Sinfulshine Mardi Gras and Royal Flush stamped with BM 305.  I added a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust over the whole thing and then one coat Seche Vite.  The colors are showing up a tad bit lighter in my photo.  Royal Flush is a bit more raspberry in person.  I adore the Sinfulshine colors and apparently I have all of them that are dupes or near dupes for the Zoya Stunning collection (formula not withstanding).  I do own both Darcy and the comparable yellow Bananappeal so maybe some day I will do a comparison myself. 

Anyway... I LOVE THIS!!  It's so fun and summery.  I have been plagued with too much polish not enough inspiration and I have been so concerned with doing stamping so detailed I forget how simple things can be.  I want to get back to less complication and more manicures like this!!

Edited to add correct photos.   Second pic is with flash.  That's the more accurate one.  First pic is just a better pic of the one I posted with the bottle.


----------



## KatieS131

Hollie Haradon said:


> I have always done my nails but suddenly I am really into funky colors and nailart.
> 
> This is what I am wearing this week. Revlon Parfumerie in Sea Spray, Opi - White, Konad - Black. Stamping Plate MoYou London.


This looks great! I really like the mix of stripes and the blue color!



Christa W said:


> They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  Today's mani is a just that.  I found a YouTube channel by vianneylu1 and she did this manicure using some Zoya shades.  I found out one of these is a near dupe to the one she used (Thandie) and the other is a dupe for Yanna but she used Anaka which has a bit of shimmer in it.
> 
> Mine is Sinfulshine Mardi Gras and Royal Flush stamped with BM 305.  I added a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust over the whole thing and then one coat Seche Vite.  The colors are showing up a tad bit lighter in my photo.  Royal Flush is a bit more raspberry in person.  I adore the Sinfulshine colors and apparently I have all of them that are dupes or near dupes for the Zoya Stunning collection (formula not withstanding).  I do own both Darcy and the comparable yellow Bananappeal so maybe some day I will do a comparison myself.
> 
> Anyway... I LOVE THIS!!  It's so fun and summery.  I have been plagued with too much polish not enough inspiration and I have been so concerned with doing stamping so detailed I forget how simple things can be.  I want to get back to less complication and more manicures like this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> copycat.jpg
> 
> Here this is a little more accurate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc2.jpg


I love this! You're right--it is very summery and fun!


----------



## Jessismith

SH Tutu Pretty


----------



## brandarae

Tumbled Ocean by Gothic Gala Lacquers. Dries to a matte finish, so I added Seche Vite.


----------



## BeautyJunction

Christa W said:


> They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  Today's mani is a just that.  I found a YouTube channel by vianneylu1 and she did this manicure using some Zoya shades.  I found out one of these is a near dupe to the one she used (Thandie) and the other is a dupe for Yanna but she used Anaka which has a bit of shimmer in it.
> 
> Mine is Sinfulshine Mardi Gras and Royal Flush stamped with BM 305.  I added a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust over the whole thing and then one coat Seche Vite.  The colors are showing up a tad bit lighter in my photo.  Royal Flush is a bit more raspberry in person.  I adore the Sinfulshine colors and apparently I have all of them that are dupes or near dupes for the Zoya Stunning collection (formula not withstanding).  I do own both Darcy and the comparable yellow Bananappeal so maybe some day I will do a comparison myself.
> 
> Anyway... I LOVE THIS!!  It's so fun and summery.  I have been plagued with too much polish not enough inspiration and I have been so concerned with doing stamping so detailed I forget how simple things can be.  I want to get back to less complication and more manicures like this!!
> 
> Edited to add correct photos.   Second pic is with flash.  That's the more accurate one.  First pic is just a better pic of the one I posted with the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc3.jpg


LOVE this mani! Very summery and bright.


----------



## BeautyJunction

I had to do something tropical for a nail challenge this week and I didn't want flowers, fruit, beaches, coconut/palm trees, seashells or the sun. That left pretty much nothing lol. A couple of friends suggested tropical drinks and this is what happened.
Forgive my horrible freehand skills. The base colour is Ciate Ivory Queen.


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  Today's mani is a just that.  I found a YouTube channel by vianneylu1 and she did this manicure using some Zoya shades.  I found out one of these is a near dupe to the one she used (Thandie) and the other is a dupe for Yanna but she used Anaka which has a bit of shimmer in it.
> 
> Mine is Sinfulshine Mardi Gras and Royal Flush stamped with BM 305.  I added a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust over the whole thing and then one coat Seche Vite.  The colors are showing up a tad bit lighter in my photo.  Royal Flush is a bit more raspberry in person.  I adore the Sinfulshine colors and apparently I have all of them that are dupes or near dupes for the Zoya Stunning collection (formula not withstanding).  I do own both Darcy and the comparable yellow Bananappeal so maybe some day I will do a comparison myself.
> 
> Anyway... I LOVE THIS!!  It's so fun and summery.  I have been plagued with too much polish not enough inspiration and I have been so concerned with doing stamping so detailed I forget how simple things can be.  I want to get back to less complication and more manicures like this!!
> 
> Edited to add correct photos.   Second pic is with flash.  That's the more accurate one.  First pic is just a better pic of the one I posted with the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc3.jpg


Wow, this is really great!!  LOVE!!!


----------



## NotTheMama

This is Rainbow Honey Cameo 18 with Rainbow Honey Stellar Treat as an accent. I flipped the fingers on my other hand, doing one glitter nail with 2 purple flowers on the other fingers. I love this mani and have gotten several compliments on it. It wore really well, too. I put it on on Sunday and just tonight got my first major chip in it.

I can't wait for my next Rainbow Honey mystery box!!

ETA-wow...sorry for the HUGE pic...lol!!


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> This is Rainbow Honey Cameo 18 with Rainbow Honey Stellar Treat as an accent. I flipped the fingers on my other hand, doing one glitter nail with 2 purple flowers on the other fingers. I love this mani and have gotten several compliments on it. It wore really well, too. I put it on on Sunday and just tonight got my first major chip in it.
> 
> I can't wait for my next Rainbow Honey mystery box!!
> 
> ETA-wow...sorry for the HUGE pic...lol!!


Love it!   What did you do the flowers with?  They are freaking adorable!


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> Love it! What did you do the flowers with? They are freaking adorable!


They are STICKERS!!! LMAO...Kiss nail stickers, I am seriously not that talented!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Hollie Haradon said:


> I have always done my nails but suddenly I am really into funky colors and nailart.
> 
> This is what I am wearing this week. Revlon Parfumerie in Sea Spray, Opi - White, Konad - Black. Stamping Plate MoYou London.


Looks amazing!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  Today's mani is a just that.  I found a YouTube channel by vianneylu1 and she did this manicure using some Zoya shades.  I found out one of these is a near dupe to the one she used (Thandie) and the other is a dupe for Yanna but she used Anaka which has a bit of shimmer in it.
> 
> Mine is Sinfulshine Mardi Gras and Royal Flush stamped with BM 305.  I added a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust over the whole thing and then one coat Seche Vite.  The colors are showing up a tad bit lighter in my photo.  Royal Flush is a bit more raspberry in person.  I adore the Sinfulshine colors and apparently I have all of them that are dupes or near dupes for the Zoya Stunning collection (formula not withstanding).  I do own both Darcy and the comparable yellow Bananappeal so maybe some day I will do a comparison myself.
> 
> Anyway... I LOVE THIS!!  It's so fun and summery.  I have been plagued with too much polish not enough inspiration and I have been so concerned with doing stamping so detailed I forget how simple things can be.  I want to get back to less complication and more manicures like this!!
> 
> Edited to add correct photos.   Second pic is with flash.  That's the more accurate one.  First pic is just a better pic of the one I posted with the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc3.jpg


Looks great, love those colors together!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> SH Tutu Pretty


So cute!


----------



## JC327

brandarae said:


> Tumbled Ocean by Gothic Gala Lacquers. Dries to a matte finish, so I added Seche Vite.


Nice!


----------



## JC327

BeautyJunction said:


> I had to do something tropical for a nail challenge this week and I didn't want flowers, fruit, beaches, coconut/palm trees, seashells or the sun. That left pretty much nothing lol. A couple of friends suggested tropical drinks and this is what happened.
> 
> Forgive my horrible freehand skills. The base colour is Ciate Ivory Queen.


This looks awesome!


----------



## JC327

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> This is Rainbow Honey Cameo 18 with Rainbow Honey Stellar Treat as an accent. I flipped the fingers on my other hand, doing one glitter nail with 2 purple flowers on the other fingers. I love this mani and have gotten several compliments on it. It wore really well, too. I put it on on Sunday and just tonight got my first major chip in it.
> 
> I can't wait for my next Rainbow Honey mystery box!!
> 
> ETA-wow...sorry for the HUGE pic...lol!!


So pretty!


----------



## Lumaday

I thought some of you might be interested in this (even though it's not actually what's on my nails right now....yet!)

I stopped in at Sally's today because I had a 15% coupon and much to my amazement they had the entire OPI Brazil collection on sale for BOGO!  I have been stalking that collection for a few months now, so I picked up all of them. They were out of stock on Live.Love.Carnaval (a bright coral) so I picked up a double of one and am going to swap it out at another store.  She took the 15% off coupon off before she did the BOGO, which saved me even more.  So I got all 12 shades for only $37!  

I already swatched them and if anyone is interested there are some dupes.  

OPI Taupe-less Beach - Julep Alaina

OPI I Sa'o Paulo Over There - Zoya Jana, Sally Hansen Firm Fig

OPI Red Hot Rio - Julep Myrtle (but OPI is a jelly and Myrtle is a cream)

OPI Where's Did Suzi's Man-Go - Julep Princess Grace (Man-go is just a touch lighter)

Just FYI, Don't Bossa Nova Me Around is an amazing nude shade.  It's a little bit lighter than Zoya Kennedy.  Love it!


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> OPI Brazil.jpg
> 
> I thought some of you might be interested in this (even though it's not actually what's on my nails right now....yet!)
> 
> I stopped in at Sally's today because I had a 15% coupon and much to my amazement they had the entire OPI Brazil collection on sale for BOGO!  I have been stalking that collection for a few months now, so I picked up all of them. They were out of stock on Live.Love.Carnaval (a bright coral) so I picked up a double of one and am going to swap it out at another store.  She took the 15% off coupon off before she did the BOGO, which saved me even more.  So I got all 12 shades for only $37!
> 
> I already swatched them and if anyone is interested there are some dupes.
> 
> OPI Taupe-less Beach - Julep Alaina
> 
> OPI I Sa'o Paulo Over There - Zoya Jana, Sally Hansen Firm Fig
> 
> OPI Red Hot Rio - Julep Myrtle (but OPI is a jelly and Myrtle is a cream)
> 
> OPI Where's Did Suzi's Man-Go - Julep Princess Grace (Man-go is just a touch lighter)
> 
> Just FYI, Don't Bossa Nova Me Around is an amazing nude shade.  It's a little bit lighter than Zoya Kennedy.  Love it!


Are the full price and BOGO or clearance for $4.50?  I may have to go there after work.  You didn't happen to see the Glitter Off basecoat did you?


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> Are the full price and BOGO or clearance for $4.50?  I may have to go there after work.  You didn't happen to see the Glitter Off basecoat did you?


Full price and BOGO.  So if you're a Sally card member they are 2 for $8 or 2 for $9 if you don't have a card.  I priced it out and I paid $3.08 each - can't believe what a great deal that was!  I was going to wait for Wal-Mart to put them on sale like you gave me the tip on but who knows when that'll be so I'm stoked to get them now.

I did not see the Glitter Off base coat, sorry!  The sale was only for the OPI's in the Brazil line.  I stopped at 2 Sally's today - the first one did not have a sign for the BOGO so I didn't buy any and the 2nd one did.  I asked if they were on sale at all Sally's locations and they said they should be.  The sign said they were on sale from 5/1-5/28 and my Sally's was pretty low on stock - I got the last bottle of 3 of the shades.

Hope you can snag a few if you want them!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Julep Tania and Glitter Guilty Ice Palace. Sorry if this is sideways again, apparently all photos taken in portrait view get rotated  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Very nice! I really love the super natural look of Tania. Is it an opaque pale pink?


----------



## Monika1

scooby dynamite said:


> Yours Truly, Sakura Matsuri
> 
> Sinful Colors Yours Truly + Rainbow Honey Sakura Matsuri


Cute and sweet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

madeupMegan said:


> Sparitual Mystic
> 
> Essie Mod Square
> 
> Julep Kristen


Of the three, I like Mod Square most on you. Oh, the boring pink, but it is so pretty and flattering. I did spend a little bit of time looking at the Mystic mani trying to figure out where the three colours were...        /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Hollie Haradon said:


> I have always done my nails but suddenly I am really into funky colors and nailart.
> 
> This is what I am wearing this week. Revlon Parfumerie in Sea Spray, Opi - White, Konad - Black. Stamping Plate MoYou London.


Fantastic look!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> They say imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.  Today's mani is a just that.  I found a YouTube channel by vianneylu1 and she did this manicure using some Zoya shades.  I found out one of these is a near dupe to the one she used (Thandie) and the other is a dupe for Yanna but she used Anaka which has a bit of shimmer in it.
> 
> Mine is Sinfulshine Mardi Gras and Royal Flush stamped with BM 305.  I added a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust over the whole thing and then one coat Seche Vite.  The colors are showing up a tad bit lighter in my photo.  Royal Flush is a bit more raspberry in person.  I adore the Sinfulshine colors and apparently I have all of them that are dupes or near dupes for the Zoya Stunning collection (formula not withstanding).  I do own both Darcy and the comparable yellow Bananappeal so maybe some day I will do a comparison myself.
> 
> Anyway... I LOVE THIS!!  It's so fun and summery.  I have been plagued with too much polish not enough inspiration and I have been so concerned with doing stamping so detailed I forget how simple things can be.  I want to get back to less complication and more manicures like this!!
> 
> Edited to add correct photos.   Second pic is with flash.  That's the more accurate one.  First pic is just a better pic of the one I posted with the bottle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cc3.jpg


It looks great Christa! I might have to copy it sometime too!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> SH Tutu Pretty


Blingy, but with a low-key colour. Interesting!


----------



## Monika1

brandarae said:


> Tumbled Ocean by Gothic Gala Lacquers. Dries to a matte finish, so I added Seche Vite.


Wow - that is really interesting. I will be looking it up soon to see the matte finish as well. This looks great!


----------



## Monika1

BeautyJunction said:


> I had to do something tropical for a nail challenge this week and I didn't want flowers, fruit, beaches, coconut/palm trees, seashells or the sun. That left pretty much nothing lol. A couple of friends suggested tropical drinks and this is what happened.
> 
> Forgive my horrible freehand skills. The base colour is Ciate Ivory Queen.


I really love the base, and the drinks are fantastic. Sometimes not wanting to do the 'typical thing' leads to far more creativity; it's fun to see!


----------



## Monika1

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> This is Rainbow Honey Cameo 18 with Rainbow Honey Stellar Treat as an accent. I flipped the fingers on my other hand, doing one glitter nail with 2 purple flowers on the other fingers. I love this mani and have gotten several compliments on it. It wore really well, too. I put it on on Sunday and just tonight got my first major chip in it.
> 
> I can't wait for my next Rainbow Honey mystery box!!
> 
> ETA-wow...sorry for the HUGE pic...lol!!


Agreed with Christa - the flower petals are lovely! Great mani!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> OPI Brazil.jpg
> 
> I thought some of you might be interested in this (even though it's not actually what's on my nails right now....yet!)
> 
> I stopped in at Sally's today because I had a 15% coupon and much to my amazement they had the entire OPI Brazil collection on sale for BOGO!  I have been stalking that collection for a few months now, so I picked up all of them. They were out of stock on Live.Love.Carnaval (a bright coral) so I picked up a double of one and am going to swap it out at another store.  She took the 15% off coupon off before she did the BOGO, which saved me even more.  So I got all 12 shades for only $37!
> 
> I already swatched them and if anyone is interested there are some dupes.
> 
> OPI Taupe-less Beach - Julep Alaina
> 
> OPI I Sa'o Paulo Over There - Zoya Jana, Sally Hansen Firm Fig
> 
> OPI Red Hot Rio - Julep Myrtle (but OPI is a jelly and Myrtle is a cream)
> 
> OPI Where's Did Suzi's Man-Go - Julep Princess Grace (Man-go is just a touch lighter)
> 
> on;t Bossa Nova
> 
> Just FYI, Don't Bossa Nova Me Around is an amazing nude shade.  It's a little bit lighter than Zoya Kennedy.  Love it!


Yes, I would love these,but some of them certainly are dupes. Don;t Bossa Novsa me Around is one that is on my list, or will be [email protected]


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> Full price and BOGO.  So if you're a Sally card member they are 2 for $8 or 2 for $9 if you don't have a card.  I priced it out and I paid $3.08 each - can't believe what a great deal that was!  I was going to wait for Wal-Mart to put them on sale like you gave me the tip on but who knows when that'll be so I'm stoked to get them now.
> 
> I did not see the Glitter Off base coat, sorry!  The sale was only for the OPI's in the Brazil line.  I stopped at 2 Sally's today - the first one did not have a sign for the BOGO so I didn't buy any and the 2nd one did.  I asked if they were on sale at all Sally's locations and they said they should be.  The sign said they were on sale from 5/1-5/28 and my Sally's was pretty low on stock - I got the last bottle of 3 of the shades.
> 
> Hope you can snag a few if you want them!


First one I went to today looked at me like I was nuts.  Went to the less friendly one and sure enough there they were.  I grabbed Don't Boss-nova Me Around and Taupe-less Beach for now.  I am supposed to be on a no buy.   I will get the rest when Walmart Salon has them which coincidently I had to go into today and found out they carry the Spotlight on Glitter collection but will not be getting any Glitter Off so I got 3 Gwen Stefani OPI's instead.  They were on clearance.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> It looks great Christa! I might have to copy it sometime too!


I would love to see your take on it!!


----------



## NotTheMama

Christa W said:


> Are the full price and BOGO or clearance for $4.50? I may have to go there after work. You didn't happen to see the Glitter Off basecoat did you?


I went to Sally's today looking for the Glitter Off base coat for a gift for my friend and the lady there told me they don't carry it. Not sure if it's only my Sally's or all of them. So I came home and ordered it from Ulta.


----------



## acostakk

This is from last week, before I ripped two nails off way down into the quick. Darn this moving nonsense! OPI Get Your Number


----------



## KeepOnSingin

CND Vinylux in Cake Pop

Ignore the mess and the nasty cuticles. This was a quick paint job just so I wouldn't have bare nails and didn't have to have glitter anymore. The easiest thing would have been to just put on another coat of the liquid sand, but I was super tired of it...and I just got this polish, so I figured I would try it. I will say, I'm not a fan of the formula, but if it really does last a week, I will be super impressed. I have 1 or maybe 2 other Vinylux polishes, but I have never actually used them as directed, I got them for the color so I didn't pay attention to the directions and just used them like I would any regular polish...so we'll see.


----------



## Christa W

Pollysmom said:


> I went to Sally's today looking for the Glitter Off base coat for a gift for my friend and the lady there told me they don't carry it. Not sure if it's only my Sally's or all of them. So I came home and ordered it from Ulta.


I think that's what I will have to do.  My Ulta is clueless as to when they will get it and Sallys is even worse.


----------



## jaylilee

coaxing my nails to grow again, so all that's on my nails is two coats of orly's french manicure laquer in bare rose...a soft, healthy, transparent-ish pink hue with a high shine. Hopefully they'll grow out evenly enough for me to play with polish come summer time.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> This is from last week, before I ripped two nails off way down into the quick. Darn this moving nonsense! OPI Get Your Number


So pretty! Sorry to hear about your nails, hope they grow back soon.


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> CND Vinylux in Cake Pop
> 
> Ignore the mess and the nasty cuticles. This was a quick paint job just so I wouldn't have bare nails and didn't have to have glitter anymore. The easiest thing would have been to just put on another coat of the liquid sand, but I was super tired of it...and I just got this polish, so I figured I would try it. I will say, I'm not a fan of the formula, but if it really does last a week, I will be super impressed. I have 1 or maybe 2 other Vinylux polishes, but I have never actually used them as directed, I got them for the color so I didn't pay attention to the directions and just used them like I would any regular polish...so we'll see.


Nice!


----------



## Jessismith

Covergirl Outlast Vio-last

Purple makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

...And my nails have started chipping already...they didn't even go 24 hours!! That is super disappointing, and I won't be buying more Vinylux polish. Maybe that's why it was on sale...


----------



## dressupthedog

Jessismith said:


> Covergirl Outlast Vio-last
> 
> Purple makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Gorgeous! I am a purple fiend, and this is one of my favorite shades.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Covergirl Outlast Vio-last
> 
> Purple makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Beautiful purple!


----------



## Christa W

Saturday was free comic book day.  My favorite local comic book store is in the mall and they were having a huge sale as well as guest artists and a costume contest.  I decided to wear my Fingr's water decals.  The wear on these isn't great even with a coat of Seche but they lasted all day Sat so that was fine by me.  I did them over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I ended up with a Rat Queens tee shirt (the best comic series EVER!!) and some new graphic novels. 





I am now wearing another polish you may have seen me do in a nail art before but I have actually never worn it alone.  This is Hit Polish in Blackened Amethyst.  This is rainbow goodness in a bottle. I recently found out she's opening back up her shop and will be doing some more holos and it looks like even some color shifting polishes.  I am super excited.


----------



## Lumaday

KeepOnSingin said:


> ...And my nails have started chipping already...they didn't even go 24 hours!! That is super disappointing, and I won't be buying more Vinylux polish. Maybe that's why it was on sale...


Booo, that's disappointing!


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> Saturday was free comic book day.  My favorite local comic book store is in the mall and they were having a huge sale as well as guest artists and a costume contest.  I decided to wear my Fingr's water decals.  The wear on these isn't great even with a coat of Seche but they lasted all day Sat so that was fine by me.  I did them over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I ended up with a Rat Queens tee shirt (the best comic series EVER!!) and some new graphic novels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comicbooknails.jpg
> 
> I am now wearing another polish you may have seen me do in a nail art before but I have actually never worn it alone.  This is Hit Polish in Blackened Amethyst.  This is rainbow goodness in a bottle. I recently found out she's opening back up her shop and will be doing some more holos and it looks like even some color shifting polishes.  I am super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HitPolishBA.jpg


The comic book nails are so adorable.  I love love love that holo - wow, so amazing!


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> First one I went to today looked at me like I was nuts.  Went to the less friendly one and sure enough there they were.  I grabbed Don't Boss-nova Me Around and Taupe-less Beach for now.  I am supposed to be on a no buy.   I will get the rest when Walmart Salon has them which coincidently I had to go into today and found out they carry the Spotlight on Glitter collection but will not be getting any Glitter Off so I got 3 Gwen Stefani OPI's instead.  They were on clearance.


Those are both great shades.  Even though I have 2 dupes of Taupe-less Beach and dupes of a few of the others I am still keeping the OPI versions because I cannot pass up a 3 dollar OPI!  I also have 4 from the Gwen Stefani collection now.  They had them at Sally's for 1/2 off the sale price a week ago, so 2 dollars, so I got that dark gray one and the dark purple-red.

I am wearing Don't Bossa-Nova right now and I'm in love.  It's seriously such a perfect pinky nude and the formula, for a creme, is fantastic.  Two easy coats, just the right consistency, and dried quickly.  It's just pretty and classy and timeless looking and so universal - I can't imagine it looking bad on anyone. I will post pics later.


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> Those are both great shades.  Even though I have 2 dupes of Taupe-less Beach and dupes of a few of the others I am still keeping the OPI versions because I cannot pass up a 3 dollar OPI!  I also have 4 from the Gwen Stefani collection now.  They had them at Sally's for 1/2 off the sale price a week ago, so 2 dollars, so I got that dark gray one and the dark purple-red.
> 
> I am wearing Don't Bossa-Nova right now and I'm in love.  It's seriously such a perfect pinky nude and the formula, for a creme, is fantastic.  Two easy coats, just the right consistency, and dried quickly.  It's just pretty and classy and timeless looking and so universal - I can't imagine it looking bad on anyone. I will post pics later.


Man!  My Sally won't sell them for cheaper than the $4.50... So jelly!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Saturday was free comic book day.  My favorite local comic book store is in the mall and they were having a huge sale as well as guest artists and a costume contest.  I decided to wear my Fingr's water decals.  The wear on these isn't great even with a coat of Seche but they lasted all day Sat so that was fine by me.  I did them over 2 coats of OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls.  I ended up with a Rat Queens tee shirt (the best comic series EVER!!) and some new graphic novels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> comicbooknails.jpg
> 
> I am now wearing another polish you may have seen me do in a nail art before but I have actually never worn it alone.  This is Hit Polish in Blackened Amethyst.  This is rainbow goodness in a bottle. I recently found out she's opening back up her shop and will be doing some more holos and it looks like even some color shifting polishes.  I am super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HitPolishBA.jpg


Great manis! The comic one is awesome.


----------



## Christa W

And today's manicure is another holo.  This one is Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes.  I bought this on a destash sale from Philly Loves Lacquer.  It's super thin which is weird because the other person I know with this said it was thick.  Maybe it's previous owner thinned it already for me.  I did 2 coats over 2 coats of China Glaze Frostbite.  It's almost sheer on it's own even after 2 coats.  The Frostbite makes it's way more of a bright blue but that's fine by me.  On it's own it's pretty but it's not really the formula/color for a holo blue I was looking for.  I will keep it because I only paid like $5.00 for it.   Picture taken with flash.  I couldn't seem to get the linear to show up.  I promise you it's there.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

prettylights said:


> Booo, that's disappointing!


Extremely. The chipping is bad enough that I'm going to take the polish off today...so less than 48 hours after application. I'm not super rough on my hands either. Yes, I do a lot more than a lot of people since I work with 2 year olds...but still...this wear is unacceptable!!


----------



## brandarae

Essie - Bikini So Teeny


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Tasmanian Devil Made Me Do It. This is one of the few reds that I really really like.


----------



## Meggpi

Julep Saaya


----------



## elizabethrose

Nicka k in Classic Taupe and Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Carnival


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> And today's manicure is another holo.  This one is Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes.  I bought this on a destash sale from Philly Loves Lacquer.  It's super thin which is weird because the other person I know with this said it was thick.  Maybe it's previous owner thinned it already for me.  I did 2 coats over 2 coats of China Glaze Frostbite.  It's almost sheer on it's own even after 2 coats.  The Frostbite makes it's way more of a bright blue but that's fine by me.  On it's own it's pretty but it's not really the formula/color for a holo blue I was looking for.  I will keep it because I only paid like $5.00 for it.   Picture taken with flash.  I couldn't seem to get the linear to show up.  I promise you it's there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeleyes1.jpg


Sorry to hear you had so much trouble with it. Its a nice blue.


----------



## JC327

brandarae said:


> Essie - Bikini So Teeny


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> OPI Tasmanian Devil Made Me Do It. This is one of the few reds that I really really like.


Great red!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> Julep Saaya


I like that color reminds me of a creamsicle.


----------



## JC327

elizabethrose said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Nicka k in Classic Taupe and Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Carnival


I like that Nicka k and the accent nail is cute.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

JC327 said:


> Great red!


Thanks!

And because doing my nails is something I find relaxing, I actually did this mani right and allowed 2 minutes of dry time between every single coat (base, color coat 1+2 and top coat).


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

☆Magic Banana Cake☆

Sinful Shine Bananapeal + Rainbow Honey Magic Cake


----------



## Meggpi

scooby dynamite said:


> ☆Magic Banana Cake☆
> 
> Sinful Shine Bananapeal + Rainbow Honey Magic Cake


This reminds me--thanks for the tip on using a makeup sponge to do chunky glitter toppers!  I didn't get a chance to post it before I took it off, but I actually got Sticks and Stones to look good using this trick, way better than trying to dab with a brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose

meggpi said:


> This reminds me--thanks for the tip on using a makeup sponge to do chunky glitter toppers!  I didn't get a chance to post it before I took it off, but I actually got Sticks and Stones to look good using this trick, way better than trying to dab with a brush  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I never thought about this!  I love this new glitter I got from Sally Hansen but it's so gloopy.. I just want the glitters!  So smart!


----------



## Christa W

Finally got some sun out (and it's so damn hot I want it to go back away) but here is my Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes/China Glaze Frostbite combo in full Florida sunshine.  I am loving this more and more.  (and in case you are wondering I took this in the Taco Bell drive thru)


----------



## Stitchie

brandarae said:


> Essie - Bikini So Teeny


Ok, that color is adorable. Want! lol


----------



## jesemiaud

Also wearing Julep Saaya topped with julep Yumi


----------



## Monika1

jesemiaud said:


> Also wearing Julep Saaya topped with julep Yumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-05-06 17.32.58.jpg





meggpi said:


> Julep Saaya


Both are lovely renditions! Does the topper have some pink in it or is it just a difference of lighting?


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Finally got some sun out (and it's so damn hot I want it to go back away) but here is my Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes/China Glaze Frostbite combo in full Florida sunshine.  I am loving this more and more.  (and in case you are wondering I took this in the Taco Bell drive thru)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angeleyesfullsun.jpg


Sun always makes these holos more fun and shimmery. Funny - it still doesn't help the camera see the linear nature of it, but I can vouch for the beauty of Frostbite in the sun for sure, so a holo Frostbite look would be amazing! I'm just happy it isn't snowing here any more, so I'm not complaining about increasing temps one bit (though I'm sure I would if I were there!). Here I was wearing a jacket and the hood walking the dog at 6 p.m. ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

scooby dynamite said:


> ☆Magic Banana Cake☆
> 
> Sinful Shine Bananapeal + Rainbow Honey Magic Cake


I love the rename! Such a vibrant colour combination! The blue and yellow contrast is especially beautiful.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Monika1 said:


> I love the rename! Such a vibrant colour combination! The blue and yellow contrast is especially beautiful.


Thanks!


----------



## Monika1

elizabethrose said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Nicka k in Classic Taupe and Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Carnival


I really like seeing the manis here for unique nail art and colour combinations I'd never come up with myself. This is one of those really unique ones for me. I'd just never think of it and that is awesome! It inspires all sorts of fashion ideas too, like jeans with a pale blue blouse and a brown linen, tweed or pleather jacket, etc., etc. If I needed to be dressed up more of the time, what fun it would be. I have so many skirts and jackets in the closet I rarely wear as I just don't have a reason for it, but they can inspire the most interesting manis, and vice-versa. Um, not that I end up changing my nails that often either...


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> I really like seeing the manis here for unique nail art and colour combinations I'd never come up with myself. This is one of those really unique ones for me. I'd just never think of it and that is awesome! It inspires all sorts of fashion ideas too, like jeans with a pale blue blouse and a brown linen, tweed or pleather jacket, etc., etc. If I needed to be dressed up more of the time, what fun it would be. I have so many skirts and jackets in the closet I rarely wear as I just don't have a reason for it, but they can inspire the most interesting manis, and vice-versa. Um, not that I end up changing my nails that often either...


I bought a skirt a few weeks back just because I wanted to make it into a mani.


----------



## elizabethrose

Monika1 said:


> I really like seeing the manis here for unique nail art and colour combinations I'd never come up with myself. This is one of those really unique ones for me. I'd just never think of it and that is awesome! It inspires all sorts of fashion ideas too, like jeans with a pale blue blouse and a brown linen, tweed or pleather jacket, etc., etc. If I needed to be dressed up more of the time, what fun it would be. I have so many skirts and jackets in the closet I rarely wear as I just don't have a reason for it, but they can inspire the most interesting manis, and vice-versa. Um, not that I end up changing my nails that often either...


Thanks lady!! I already had the Nicka K on and impulse bought the Carnival- and decided that they would indeed go together! And somehow I really liked it! I'm typically a black on black on black person - with a hint of gold thrown in, so this is a good change for this week! I'm actually wearing things with color in them for a few days!!


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> ☆Magic Banana Cake☆
> 
> Sinful Shine Bananapeal + Rainbow Honey Magic Cake


Love the name!


----------



## JC327

jesemiaud said:


> Also wearing Julep Saaya topped with julep Yumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-05-06 17.32.58.jpg


Nice combo!


----------



## jesemiaud

Monika1 said:


> Both are lovely renditions! Does the topper have some pink in it or is it just a difference of lighting?


Yumi seems to be a pinkish purplish jelly base with lots pink and silver glitter. I wa d looking to cool down Saaya as it seemed a little warm for my skinton.


----------



## Lolo22

Julep Laree and Paulette with a little DL Champagne Supernova. I can't wait to try Saaya after seeing how pretty it looks on you ladies!


----------



## Meggpi

So Saaya decided to chip on me THE SAME DAY.  So, I tried butterfly nails.  This is my first go at nail art that is freehand so it's a huge mess.  It seems to be a hit from a distance, so have a blurry webcam pic!  I ombred Saaya with Julep Kaylen.


----------



## Lolo22

Ugh I give up with photos. There's no reason that photo should be sideways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> loading photos on mobile is painful enough and then I tried to edit my post and it sent me back to the first page of the thread. Sorry everyone, I guess I'm just the sideways girl :-/


----------



## disconik

Lolo22 said:


> Ugh I give up with photos. There's no reason that photo should be sideways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> loading photos on mobile is painful enough and then I tried to edit my post and it sent me back to the first page of the thread. Sorry everyone, I guess I'm just the sideways girl :-/


You still look good sideways, honey!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## disconik

Julep Jeanne with a disastrous Iona accent nail.  Gotta practice and screw up in order to learn to do it right, though!


----------



## Christa W

disconik said:


> Julep Jeanne with a disastrous Iona accent nail.  Gotta practice and screw up in order to learn to do it right, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Jeanne.JPG


I don't think it's bad at all!  You did way better than I did with striping tape.  This is what I desperately need that Dance Legend textured top coat for.  If you make a mistake just make it all textured and nobody will be any wiser.


----------



## Stitchie

meggpi said:


> So Saaya decided to chip on me THE SAME DAY.  So, I tried butterfly nails.  This is my first go at nail art that is freehand so it's a huge mess.  It seems to be a hit from a distance, so have a blurry webcam pic!  I ombred Saaya with Julep Kaylen.


Those turned out great!! Love them!


----------



## Stitchie

Lolo22 said:


> Julep Laree and Paulette with a little DL Champagne Supernova. I can't wait to try Saaya after seeing how pretty it looks on you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


 I really like those colors together. especially the purple. I want every purple polish imaginable though lol there are so many unique shades!


----------



## Stitchie

This is Butter London Keks with Scallywag as an accent.

I love how Keks dries down to a satiny, matte finish. It reminds me of plastic pool toys lol




^^^Without flash




^^^With flash


----------



## jesemiaud

meggpi said:


> So Saaya decided to chip on me THE SAME DAY.  So, I tried butterfly nails.  This is my first go at nail art that is freehand so it's a huge mess.  It seems to be a hit from a distance, so have a blurry webcam pic!  I ombred Saaya with Julep Kaylen.


Those are some awesome nails...nicely done!


----------



## Monika1

jesemiaud said:


> Yumi seems to be a pinkish purplish jelly base with lots pink and silver glitter. I wa d looking to cool down Saaya as it seemed a little warm for my skinton.


It definitely worked!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> This is Butter London Keks with Scallywag as an accent.
> 
> I love how Keks dries down to a satiny, matte finish. It reminds me of plastic pool toys lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140507_020857.jpg
> 
> ^^^Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140507_020815.jpg
> 
> ^^^With flash


I see what you mean about plastic pool toys! Such pretty blues!


----------



## Monika1

disconik said:


> Julep Jeanne with a disastrous Iona accent nail.  Gotta practice and screw up in order to learn to do it right, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Jeanne.JPG


I disagree. I think it's a very pretty combination!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I bought a skirt a few weeks back just because I wanted to make it into a mani.


That is awesome! I hope you show us the combination soon.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

elizabethrose said:


> Thanks lady!! I already had the Nicka K on and impulse bought the Carnival- and decided that they would indeed go together! And somehow I really liked it! I'm typically a black on black on black person - with a hint of gold thrown in, so this is a good change for this week! I'm actually wearing things with color in them for a few days!!


Yes, let's all be daring in our own unique ways! I could wear a skirt just because, after all!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> Julep Laree and Paulette with a little DL Champagne Supernova. I can't wait to try Saaya after seeing how pretty it looks on you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


It's a lovely bright combination! The accent with Champagne Supernova is a great idea too. I could create a year of manis exclusively inspired from here!


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> So Saaya decided to chip on me THE SAME DAY.  So, I tried butterfly nails.  This is my first go at nail art that is freehand so it's a huge mess.  It seems to be a hit from a distance, so have a blurry webcam pic!  I ombred Saaya with Julep Kaylen.


Congrats on the freehand! It looks fantastic! (And is actually something I have yet to try!) -- I do want to try butterflies with the yummy sunset colours at some point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Here's my latest. It started out with the simple base of Gelish Sheek White to hold my nails together to let them grow. This white is less-than-great as it took three fairly thick coats, and even that wasn't enough on my thumbs.




Then I used, starting from the thumb, Sally Hansen Blue Me Away!, Zoya Wednesday (with Nfu Oh 54), Rebel, Mosheen; and SH Blue Me Away! again. The stamp is Bundle Monster 223; stamped nails are topped with Konad Clear. All nails are then topped with Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat. I thought the light colours would work a bit better since I have a tan from my trip.


----------



## BeautyJunction

Monika1 said:


> Here's my latest. It started out with the simple base of Gelish Sheek White to hold my nails together to let them grow. This white is less-than-great as it took three fairly thick coats, and even that wasn't enough on my thumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish Sheek White rt.jpg
> 
> Then I used, starting from the thumb, Sally Hansen Blue Me Away!, Zoya Wednesday (with Nfu Oh 54), Rebel, Mosheen; and SH Blue Me Away! again. The stamp is Bundle Monster 223; stamped nails are topped with Konad Clear. All nails are then topped with Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat. I thought the light colours would work a bit better since I have a tan from my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheek White with pale blues rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Sheek White w pale blues lt.jpg


LOVE the stamping. Very elegant and bridal! I actually like the look of Gelish Sheek White. Bummer about the formula though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BeautyJunction

I have a bad back so I can't do much nail art right now. So I applied Givenchy Vernis Please! in Noir Celeste, which is a shimmery black, and added easy floral nail art stickers to it.


----------



## Christa W

BeautyJunction said:


> I have a bad back so I can't do much nail art right now. So I applied Givenchy Vernis Please! in Noir Celeste, which is a shimmery black, and added easy floral nail art stickers to it.


You guys all make stickers look awesome.  So jealous.  Mine always look like a kindergarten project.


----------



## Monika1

BeautyJunction said:


> LOVE the stamping. Very elegant and bridal! I actually like the look of Gelish Sheek White. Bummer about the formula though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank-you! Bridal? I sure didn't have the guts?personality? to wear something like this as a bride!  I'm enjoying it although it's a bit of an unusual look for me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The straight-on Sheek White is even more atypical for me, which is why I ended up topping it fairly fast. I think the photos don't do justice to Zoya Mosheen or Nfu Oh 54. Under certain lights the flakies on my index fingers really show well - my eyes see that 'blue digital' glow, but they don't show much in the photo (just a bit in the last one only). I'm a bit tempted to top it with another layer so I can enjoy them more! And Mosheen looks quite terrible here compared to what my eyes see! It's so pretty, sparkly, and multi-coloured, like a white opal, but it looks -hairy- in the photo! Others have managed to photograph it well; I'm not positive what I need to do with the camera and set-up to make it look better...

By the way, Zoya Rebel is not super for stamping; as at a distance, those nails seem like they're still just white in the stamped area. The colour just isn't pigmented or opaque enough to show well in stamping. It was hard to get the image from the plate to the stamper too. Wednesday is OK, but also light, which is why I filled in part of the pattern with a dotting tool to bring out more of its colour.


----------



## Monika1

BeautyJunction said:


> I have a bad back so I can't do much nail art right now. So I applied Givenchy Vernis Please! in Noir Celeste, which is a shimmery black, and added easy floral nail art stickers to it.


It looks really great! I'm glad you're enjoying nail art with the bad back - I think anything creative is a great distraction; and 'pretty things' make us feel better too. Hope it will get better soon. :hugs3:


----------



## acostakk

Avon Rose Amour


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Avon Rose Amour


Lovely! Shiny and perfect for Mothers' Day too! I'm still wearing my pale blue right now, but I'm wondering whether I want to change to a mauve/pink/peach mani for Mothers' Day. I'll be singing in church, so I'm wondering if the pale blue 'goes'.


----------



## NotTheMama

Giant's Causeway by Glitter Guilty. I thought it would be more blue than gray based on the bottle, so it's a tad bit depressing for spring. Next time I will put it over a gray polish, it's a bit too sheer for my taste, but it's loaded with glitter.

I used my OPI glitter off base coat with this one, so I'm anxious to see how it holds up and how well it helps with the removal.


----------



## Lumaday

My last two manis.  Please don't judge my messy cuticles and paint job!

The first one is Zoya Cole.  I really like the color but the formula was a little hard to work with.  This is three coats with Seche top.





This one is OPI Don't Bossa-Nova Me Around.  Fantastic formula and I love this color!  Two coats with Seche top.


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Covergirl Outlast Vio-last
> 
> Purple makes me happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This looks really beautiful. It's such a gorgeous blue-toned purple!

ETA: What is that blue dot at the top of the photo?


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> Lovely! Shiny and perfect for Mothers' Day too! I'm still wearing my pale blue right now, but I'm wondering whether I want to change to a mauve/pink/peach mani for Mothers' Day. I'll be singing in church, so I'm wondering if the pale blue 'goes'.


That's so funny. My mom always changes her nails into something more neutral and church-appropriate on Saturday. I don't consider any nail color inappropriate, but have to wear a dress or skirt. Pants to church just feels wrong, but neon polish doesn't! We all have our idiosyncrasies.


----------



## chaostheory

KBShimmer "Oh Splat!" again. I've worn it once before, and I didn't do as good of a job on painting it this time around. Ah well, I really love the polish!


----------



## Meggpi

Julep "Something Blue".  I've got some shrinkage on my middle finger from Seche, but overall not too bad.  If every formula from Julep were this good I might take boxes instead of waiting for clearance.


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Julep "Something Blue".  I've got some shrinkage on my middle finger from Seche, but overall not too bad.  If every formula from Julep were this good I might take boxes instead of waiting for clearance.


That looks really beautiful! I love your nail art choice as it really is flattering in this combination!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> KBShimmer "Oh Splat!" again. I've worn it once before, and I didn't do as good of a job on painting it this time around. Ah well, I really love the polish!


Very cute! I think this time it highlights the variety of glitter in the polish. Not a bad thing!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> That's so funny. My mom always changes her nails into something more neutral and church-appropriate on Saturday. I don't consider any nail color inappropriate, but have to wear a dress or skirt. Pants to church just feels wrong, but neon polish doesn't! We all have our idiosyncrasies.


Aaw, cute! Yes, we definitely do have our idiosyncrasies - years ago there was this older lady who would attend in the most 'pink!!!' outfits you've even seen, complete with a hat. I guess she felt that all bright and baby pink clothing was appropriate. Elsewhere, she dressed a little more normally, but at church she really stood out! 

The other problem with the blue mani is that it seems a few people around here really hate it! I don't know why - it's certainly not my 'typical,' and the light blue contrasts well with my skin right now, so it stands out. It's grown on me though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But it will be coming off so I can try something else.


----------



## Stitchie

meggpi said:


> Julep "Something Blue".  I've got some shrinkage on my middle finger from Seche, but overall not too bad.  If every formula from Julep were this good I might take boxes instead of waiting for clearance.


LOVE that color!!! It's so bright and fun! Nicely done =)


----------



## disconik

meggpi said:


> Julep "Something Blue".  I've got some shrinkage on my middle finger from Seche, but overall not too bad.  If every formula from Julep were this good I might take boxes instead of waiting for clearance.



I am so glad this is going to be waiting for me when I get home today!


----------



## Meggpi

Thanks guys!  This color makes me really happy.



disconik said:


> I am so glad this is going to be waiting for me when I get home today!


It's a good 'un!  I go hot and cold on Julep, but I've had amazing luck with their creams.


----------



## Christa W

My mani is Dance Legend Deco Dance 529 which has been relaunched as an exclusive with Llarowe since it's no longer available directly from Dance Legend.  This was the only one I got to pick up in the recent restock.  This is 2 coats topped with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I will get some better pics later.  I took this on break from work.


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> My mani is Dance Legend Deco Dance 529 which has been relaunched as an exclusive with Llarowe since it's no longer available directly from Dance Legend.  This was the only one I got to pick up in the recent restock.  This is 2 coats topped with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I will get some better pics later.  I took this on break from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancelegend529.jpg


Man that color makes me drool.


----------



## Monika1

disconik said:


> I am so glad this is going to be waiting for me when I get home today!


I'd be happy too! It's beautiful!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> My mani is Dance Legend Deco Dance 529 which has been relaunched as an exclusive with Llarowe since it's no longer available directly from Dance Legend.  This was the only one I got to pick up in the recent restock.  This is 2 coats topped with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I will get some better pics later.  I took this on break from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancelegend529.jpg


Beautiful! It reminds me a bit of one of the Nfu Ohs, but this has more purple intensity, where that was more brown.


----------



## BeautyJunction

Monika1 said:


> It looks really great! I'm glad you're enjoying nail art with the bad back - I think anything creative is a great distraction; and 'pretty things' make us feel better too. Hope it will get better soon. :hugs3:


Thank you! That's the reason I have been painting them despite everyone staring lol.



Christa W said:


> You guys all make stickers look awesome.  So jealous.  Mine always look like a kindergarten project.


Am sure that is not true! You should have seen my earlier ones. I think the trick is to get them to peel in one piece by folding the backing-sheet backwards!


----------



## BeautyJunction

acostakk said:


> Avon Rose Amour


That is a beautiful colour. I haven't seen a dupe for it either. Why is this shade missing from my stash??


----------



## NotTheMama

BeautyJunction said:


> Thank you! That's the reason I have been painting them despite everyone staring lol.
> 
> Am sure that is not true! You should have seen my earlier ones. I think the trick is to get them to peel in one piece by folding the backing-sheet backwards!


I use a cuticle stick (one of those cheapie wooden ones) to peel the stickers up. I can usually get a corner started with the pointy end then I use the flat end to peel it up all the way. The stick helps make placement much easier, too, I seem to have better control.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

NYC Love Letters


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Beautiful! It reminds me a bit of one of the Nfu Ohs, but this has more purple intensity, where that was more brown.


Yeah that or the Color Club Uptown.


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> NYC Love Letters


Cute! I'm shimmery too right now, with Color Club Miss Bliss, but I think it will be a better future stamping colour for me, as it just doesn't feel right as a 'complete nail' polish for me. Maybe it's too close to my skin colour. I like that yours is more contrasting.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> My last two manis.  Please don't judge my messy cuticles and paint job!
> 
> The first one is Zoya Cole.  I really like the color but the formula was a little hard to work with.  This is three coats with Seche top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2771.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2773.jpg
> 
> This one is OPI Don't Bossa-Nova Me Around.  Fantastic formula and I love this color!  Two coats with Seche top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2793.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2794.jpg


I still have to try my Cole. There just doesn't seem to be enough time to do all the manis I think of! The OPI isi lovely on you and I'm been eyeing it, but I feel I need to get my untrieds list down a bit before considering it. Yup, I know, blasphemy for some of you! I sadly didn't order the most recent Cult Nails set either; there are just so many polishes out there! I'll have to enjoy many of them only vicariously through you all - so keep photographing and posting please!


----------



## Monika1

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Giant's Causeway by Glitter Guilty. I thought it would be more blue than gray based on the bottle, so it's a tad bit depressing for spring. Next time I will put it over a gray polish, it's a bit too sheer for my taste, but it's loaded with glitter.
> 
> I used my OPI glitter off base coat with this one, so I'm anxious to see how it holds up and how well it helps with the removal.


I love the blue in there. Instead of giving in to the grey, I wonder if it would be more spring'y if you used it to top a bright turquoise or neon purple. Please do let us know how removal works!


----------



## Jessismith

Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms!

Essie In the Cab-ana


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> This looks really beautiful. It's such a gorgeous blue-toned purple!
> 
> ETA: What is that blue dot at the top of the photo?


LOL I have no idea what that spooky dot is!! A ghostly aura perhaps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Bondi Chasing The Sun + Rainbow Honey Neon Blossom


----------



## Jessismith

On the toes: China Glaze Pool Party

This old geezer in the Barnes and Noble cafe asked me what was wrong with my toes? I told him I needed these to light the way in case of a power outage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi

Mary Kay Retro Rose (hard to find) with Rainbow Honey Neon Blossoms as a top coat


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms!
> 
> Essie In the Cab-ana


Lovely blue! How is this one application-wise?


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> LOL I have no idea what that spooky dot is!! A ghostly aura perhaps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It looked a bit unusual (and a nice colour) so I was wondering. Huh!


----------



## Monika1

scooby dynamite said:


> Bondi Chasing The Sun + Rainbow Honey Neon Blossom


This goes fantastically with the sunny weather today! I need to remember my Chasing the Sun for a bright combination too!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> On the toes: China Glaze Pool Party
> 
> This old geezer in the Barnes and Noble cafe asked me what was wrong with my toes? I told him I needed these to light the way in case of a power outage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mmmfph! That is bizarre! I think he was just bored and wanted to talk with you! Old geezers have been around long enough to see both a manicure and a pedicure. Some even go to the salon to have help with their own feet. I love your response though!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> Lovely blue! How is this one application-wise?


Thanks! Very nice coverage in 2 coats, just a tad thick but not a problem.


----------



## acostakk

A no-named Destined polish from Tillys


----------



## CaseyR

Not the greatest photo, but I really love this holographic copper shade from Claire's called _Chrome is Where the Heart is_.  A little unusual, but anything holographic is totally my style lol


----------



## Whitehurst

I'm wearing Chamelion Funky to Flirty. haha


----------



## Monika1

I'm wearing Colour Club Miss Bliss. I have been happy to enjoy it in the recent sunshine. I think I'd enjoy a deeper pink holo more, but the rainbows in the sun are still fun.


----------



## Hollie Haradon

I am currently wearing Sephora Formula X in Solar Flare. Accent nails is white with China Glaze, stamped with a MoYou London plate. I think the accent nail needs a pearl glaze to tie it in better.


----------



## CaseyR

Monika1 said:


> I'm wearing Colour Club Miss Bliss. I have been happy to enjoy it in the recent sunshine. I think I'd enjoy a deeper pink holo more, but the rainbows in the sun are still fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Bliss rt.jpg


Somehow I've never tried this brand, but it looks awesome!  I just recently tried some holographic-toned polish earlier this week and LOVE it!


----------



## Monika1

CaseyR said:


> Somehow I've never tried this brand, but it looks awesome!  I just recently tried some holographic-toned polish earlier this week and LOVE it!


Thanks! Color Club came out with a set of 6 in 2012 and another 6 in 2013. They also produce some holos here and there in their other collections. Miss Bliss is from the 2013 Halo Hues collection of 6. I think there are honestly other brands that look like they have surpassed Color Club in their holo and colour intensity, but I have this one and had never worn it, so it was time. In the sun it's a lot of fun and I really enjoy it, but in the shade it's a frosty shimmery pink that tends to remind me of polishes from the 80s. For a few days in the shade I've been considering stamping it; then the sun comes out and I change my mind!

Regarding the finish, I've discovered that (yeah, I feel like I'm a broken record here) having gel polish underneath the holo makes it look so perfect and smooth, and it stays on far longer. On my left thumb the gel polish was lifting so I removed it and didn't bother re-doing it before topping all the nails with Miss Bliss (and top coat). All the other nails have been perfect, but I had to re-do that thumb as the holo flaked off the corners of the nail. Also, the ridges and imperfections of that nail show through, while the other nails look really smooth.

Though I don't have it, I wonder whether OPIs Push and Shove (or whatever that silver chrome one is called) would last better on gel polish.

*And a question for folks who have it, or don't:*

*Would you still buy Essie Belugaria?*


----------



## CaseyR

Monika1 said:


> Thanks! Color Club came out with a set of 6 in 2012 and another 6 in 2013. They also produce some holos here and there in their other collections. Miss Bliss is from the 2013 Halo Hues collection of 6. I think there are honestly other brands that look like they have surpassed Color Club in their holo and colour intensity, but I have this one and had never worn it, so it was time. In the sun it's a lot of fun and I really enjoy it, but in the shade it's a frosty shimmery pink that tends to remind me of polishes from the 80s. For a few days in the shade I've been considering stamping it; then the sun comes out and I change my mind!
> 
> Regarding the finish, I've discovered that (yeah, I feel like I'm a broken record here) having gel polish underneath the holo makes it look so perfect and smooth, and it stays on far longer. On my left thumb the gel polish was lifting so I removed it and didn't bother re-doing it before topping all the nails with Miss Bliss (and top coat). All the other nails have been perfect, but I had to re-do that thumb as the holo flaked off the corners of the nail. Also, the ridges and imperfections of that nail show through, while the other nails look really smooth.
> 
> Though I don't have it, I wonder whether OPIs Push and Shove (or whatever that silver chrome one is called) would last better on gel polish.
> 
> *And a question for folks who have it, or don't:*
> 
> *Would you still buy Essie Belugaria?*


Thanks!  It looks great, so I'll have to look those up for sure.  I seem to be drawn towards shiny, shimmery things these days lol

  Essie Belugaria looks really nice too.  I wear a lot of black nail polish casually, and it looks like a way to dress up its plainness.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Thanks! Color Club came out with a set of 6 in 2012 and another 6 in 2013. They also produce some holos here and there in their other collections. Miss Bliss is from the 2013 Halo Hues collection of 6. I think there are honestly other brands that look like they have surpassed Color Club in their holo and colour intensity, but I have this one and had never worn it, so it was time. In the sun it's a lot of fun and I really enjoy it, but in the shade it's a frosty shimmery pink that tends to remind me of polishes from the 80s. For a few days in the shade I've been considering stamping it; then the sun comes out and I change my mind!
> 
> Regarding the finish, I've discovered that (yeah, I feel like I'm a broken record here) having gel polish underneath the holo makes it look so perfect and smooth, and it stays on far longer. On my left thumb the gel polish was lifting so I removed it and didn't bother re-doing it before topping all the nails with Miss Bliss (and top coat). All the other nails have been perfect, but I had to re-do that thumb as the holo flaked off the corners of the nail. Also, the ridges and imperfections of that nail show through, while the other nails look really smooth.
> 
> Though I don't have it, I wonder whether OPIs Push and Shove (or whatever that silver chrome one is called) would last better on gel polish.
> 
> *And a question for folks who have it, or don't:*
> 
> *Would you still buy Essie Belugaria?*


Yes I would/will buy it. I was supposed to be getting it from someone but they never sent it.  One of these days when I have some Kohl's cash I will buy it or if I see it on sale/clearance I will pick it up.


----------



## Stitchie

Periwinkle seems to be a pretty popular shade as of late so thought I'd give it a shot =)




This is Butter London Sprog with Konad Black Special Polish stamped in a zebra pattern from Bundle Monster plates.


----------



## Momsgotmail

Long time no post!  I have been so confused by the new layout of MUT and I was too busy to figure things out.  I am so impressed by the fact that my tenoverten polish has lasted for 3 days with no chipping or major tip wear, including some light gardening yesterday without gloves!   I had to share.  I do have my butter london base and topcoat on, plus Julep's ta da fast dry, but I use that with everything, and most of my polishes last only two days.  Has anyone else had this positive long-lasting experience with tenoverten?  Anyway, here are the pics of tenoverten Spring:
Day 2:  


Day 3:


----------



## disconik

Christa W said:


> My mani is Dance Legend Deco Dance 529 which has been relaunched as an exclusive with Llarowe since it's no longer available directly from Dance Legend.  This was the only one I got to pick up in the recent restock.  This is 2 coats topped with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I will get some better pics later.  I took this on break from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancelegend529.jpg


Oh my looooooooord.  That is gorgeous!  Me want!



acostakk said:


> A no-named Destined polish from Tillys


That looks like a close dupe for Deborah Lippman's Mermaid's Dream.



Monika1 said:


> Thanks! Color Club came out with a set of 6 in 2012 and another 6 in 2013. They also produce some holos here and there in their other collections. Miss Bliss is from the 2013 Halo Hues collection of 6. I think there are honestly other brands that look like they have surpassed Color Club in their holo and colour intensity, but I have this one and had never worn it, so it was time. In the sun it's a lot of fun and I really enjoy it, but in the shade it's a frosty shimmery pink that tends to remind me of polishes from the 80s. For a few days in the shade I've been considering stamping it; then the sun comes out and I change my mind!
> 
> Regarding the finish, I've discovered that (yeah, I feel like I'm a broken record here) having gel polish underneath the holo makes it look so perfect and smooth, and it stays on far longer. On my left thumb the gel polish was lifting so I removed it and didn't bother re-doing it before topping all the nails with Miss Bliss (and top coat). All the other nails have been perfect, but I had to re-do that thumb as the holo flaked off the corners of the nail. Also, the ridges and imperfections of that nail show through, while the other nails look really smooth.
> 
> Though I don't have it, I wonder whether OPIs Push and Shove (or whatever that silver chrome one is called) would last better on gel polish.
> 
> *And a question for folks who have it, or don't:*
> 
> *Would you still buy Essie Belugaria?*


I love it!  It's like a crazy black sequined dress for your nails!


----------



## Monika1

CaseyR said:


> Thanks!  It looks great, so I'll have to look those up for sure.  I seem to be drawn towards shiny, shimmery things these days lol
> 
> Essie Belugaria looks really nice too.  I wear a lot of black nail polish casually, and it looks like a way to dress up its plainness.





Christa W said:


> Yes I would/will buy it. I was supposed to be getting it from someone but they never sent it.  One of these days when I have some Kohl's cash I will buy it or if I see it on sale/clearance I will pick it up.





disconik said:


> I love it!  It's like a crazy black sequined dress for your nails!


Thanks for all the positive comments on Belugaria - I ended up getting the full set, as I liked several of the others, although this is a big glitter foray for me! We'll see how I use them... there will likely be many 'accent nails' from these, and some might wait until the winter.


----------



## Monika1

Momsgotmail said:


> Long time no post!  I have been so confused by the new layout of MUT and I was too busy to figure things out.  I am so impressed by the fact that my tenoverten polish has lasted for 3 days with no chipping or major tip wear, including some light gardening yesterday without gloves!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to share.  I do have my butter london base and topcoat on, plus Julep's ta da fast dry, but I use that with everything, and most of my polishes last only two days.  Has anyone else had this positive long-lasting experience with tenoverten?  Anyway, here are the pics of tenoverten Spring:
> 
> Day 2:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7695.jpg
> 
> Day 3:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7700.JPG


It's a beautiful pink/peach colour! I really like it. But I've never tried this brand, so can't comment on that, and polish lasts a lot longer than three days for me on a regular basis. I've been using a gel polish base lately, and this even makes holos last really well! I'm glad you're out gardening! It was pouring here today.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Periwinkle seems to be a pretty popular shade as of late so thought I'd give it a shot =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140512_233634.jpg
> 
> This is Butter London Sprog with Konad Black Special Polish stamped in a zebra pattern from Bundle Monster plates.


I like it! Your stamping makes it interesting and fun. I don't have many colours in this group but should try the ones I have before spring is over!


----------



## Meggpi

A stray piece of glitter got in my Seche UNACCEPTABLE 

China Glaze Sunday Funday, Julep Nikki, China Glaze I'm a Go-Glitter


----------



## CaseyR

Picked up this blue-purple shade of Nail Candy from Garage a while back.  For a random impulse buy at the counter, it actually goes on quite well!


----------



## eileen.jpg

I'm bare :blush2: but I ordered the NYX's Fall in Love mini polishes at a very reasonable price, so I'm waiting out them!


----------



## Christa W

I couldn't decide between the 2 shades of Rimmel Sweetie Crush textured polishes I bought yesterday morning so I put on both.  This is Blueberry Whizz and Candy Floss Cutie.  I think I may go back to CVS and get the green and purple shades.  Not sure if I want the yellow one yet or not. 

(it's sideways on purpose btw)


----------



## acostakk

Zoya Kalista.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Zoya Kalista.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Beautiful! I went and checked whether I have this one; sadly not, but I'm dreaming of it with firey oranges and coppers. The contrast on you is great!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I couldn't decide between the 2 shades of Rimmel Sweetie Crush textured polishes I bought yesterday morning so I put on both.  This is Blueberry Whizz and Candy Floss Cutie.  I think I may go back to CVS and get the green and purple shades.  Not sure if I want the yellow one yet or not.
> 
> (it's sideways on purpose btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetiecrushduo.jpg


They're both great, so I understand the dilemma! I would have a hard time choosing between them too. Regarding the yellow, I guess it depends if you consider having Zoya Solange (though it's different) and an abundance of other yellows enough, or want this entire collection based on how these two apply. This green and yellow look really light and pastel. Sherbet Sweetheart is like a bit of a mix of Tomoko and Solange, I would guess, but based on reviews it looks fairly sheer, as are many yellows, with some vnl even at 3 coats (three thicker coats looks like it does it; but, of course, you lose a bit of texture with thick coats, generally. Some complain these are too light, but with interest in variety, I don't think that's an issue.


----------



## Monika1

CaseyR said:


> Picked up this blue-purple shade of Nail Candy from Garage a while back.  For a random impulse buy at the counter, it actually goes on quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garage.jpg


Definitely a great choice! I love this colour. It reminds me a bit of Cult Nails Wack Slacks.


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> A stray piece of glitter got in my Seche UNACCEPTABLE
> 
> China Glaze Sunday Funday, Julep Nikki, China Glaze I'm a Go-Glitter


Nice! My favourite is the zig-zag nail!


----------



## CaseyR

Monika1 said:


> Definitely a great choice! I love this colour. It reminds me a bit of Cult Nails Wack Slacks.


Thanks!  I looked up the Cult Nails shade, and they are quite similar actually.  Might keep this one in mind for an accent nail too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Sometimes my shopping journeys lead me to unexpected purchases. I left my house this morning before work in search of some Essie polishes at Big Lots because someone had posted some on IG. I pretty much picked my store clean of some Nicole by OPI's and other stuff last week but I thought I would give it a try. I didn't find anything there so I was a little bummed. I drove to the next shopping plaza over and ventured into my JC Penney to see if their salon had the OPI Glitter Off yet (which they did not!!) and on the way out I stopped by Sephora to look at a display. I forgot they have a clearance section so me, the ultra cheapskate, headed over there. They had a ton of the Sephora X glitters I want but I thought it was not a $6.00 kind of day and almost left. Behind all of those were some other polishes. I found 5 or 6 Deborah Lippmann polishes. One of them was Va Va Voom and it was tagged at $4.00. It looked like a previous tag was covered up as most of the other ones were $6-8 so I snatched it up without really looking at it or any swatches. I was in a hurry to get home before my shift started.

So for my first DL I have so say... OMG is this polish pretty. I did 1 coat of Revlon Urban over 2 coats of DIY glue base (after reading reviews I knew I couldn't get away without it) and then 1 coat of Va Va Voom using the dab method. I then applied 1 coat of Gelous and a coat of Seche over top. I was trying to keep it to as few layers as possible. I think it worked. Next time I may do 2 coats Urban and even thin out the glitter but it ended up turning out better than I expected.

My only complaint... That bottle is annoying to hold as a prop!!


----------



## Jessismith

Breaking up the brights with a favorite neutral. I love the subtle shimmer in this great greige.

Essie Mochachino


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream


----------



## Meggpi

scooby dynamite said:


> Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream


I'm obsesssed with anything that looks like a mermaid to me, I've loved that color for so long.  I ended up cheaping out and getting Revlon Perfumerie Wintergreen, which is close enough but also smells like mint which I'm also obsessed with.

OPI Muppet's World Tour (Julep Winter undies, it isn't opaque but I wanted it to look as close to the bottle as possible)


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> I'm obsesssed with anything that looks like a mermaid to me, I've loved that color for so long. I ended up cheaping out and getting Revlon Perfumerie Wintergreen, which is close enough but also smells like mint which I'm also obsessed with.
> 
> OPI Muppet's World Tour (Julep Winter undies, it isn't opaque but I wanted it to look as close to the bottle as possible)


The more I see this the more I love it! So cute!!!


----------



## CaseyR

Christa W said:


> Sometimes my shopping journeys lead me to unexpected purchases. I left my house this morning before work in search of some Essie polishes at Big Lots because someone had posted some on IG. I pretty much picked my store clean of some Nicole by OPI's and other stuff last week but I thought I would give it a try. I didn't find anything there so I was a little bummed. I drove to the next shopping plaza over and ventured into my JC Penney to see if their salon had the OPI Glitter Off yet (which they did not!!) and on the way out I stopped by Sephora to look at a display. I forgot they have a clearance section so me, the ultra cheapskate, headed over there. They had a ton of the Sephora X glitters I want but I thought it was not a $6.00 kind of day and almost left. Behind all of those were some other polishes. I found 5 or 6 Deborah Lippmann polishes. One of them was Va Va Voom and it was tagged at $4.00. It looked like a previous tag was covered up as most of the other ones were $6-8 so I snatched it up without really looking at it or any swatches. I was in a hurry to get home before my shift started.
> 
> So for my first DL I have so say... OMG is this polish pretty. I did 1 coat of Revlon Urban over 2 coats of DIY glue base (after reading reviews I knew I couldn't get away without it) and then 1 coat of Va Va Voom using the dab method. I then applied 1 coat of Gelous and a coat of Seche over top. I was trying to keep it to as few layers as possible. I think it worked. Next time I may do 2 coats Urban and even thin out the glitter but it ended up turning out better than I expected.
> 
> My only complaint... That bottle is annoying to hold as a prop!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vavavoom.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10171774_10152839772612785_6262598567321612459_n.jpg


Ever since my sister gave me a bottle of Lippman's _Across the Universe_ I've been hooked on her line!  And I totally found the same thing with the trying to hold up the bottle in a photo a while back; so small!  I guess good things do come in small packages (in this case) lol


----------



## Stitchie

scooby dynamite said:


> Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream


Every time I see this polish I tell my self I'm buying it next time I visit Sephora... but I always talk myself out of it! lol It's SO pretty though!!


----------



## Stitchie

CaseyR said:


> Ever since my sister gave me a bottle of Lippman's _Across the Universe_ I've been hooked on her line!  And I totally found the same thing with the trying to hold up the bottle in a photo a while back; so small!  I guess good things do come in small packages (in this case) lol


Across the Universe is also really _really _nice!

I bought the dupe in Sally Hansen's 560 Mermaid's Tale and I love it! Such a unique polish.


----------



## chaostheory

This is my favorite nail polish, OPI "Call Me Gwen-Ever" under OPI "Oy Another Polish Joke"

I've had the OY polish for a while now and never used it because I'm not a fan of gold. But then I saw on Pinterest someone layered it over an orange-coral and it looked great so I thought I'd try it out! I like how it makes it kind of fiery!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Breaking up the brights with a favorite neutral. I love the subtle shimmer in this great greige.
> 
> Essie Mochachino


Nice! I always think of wearing my polishes like this, but lately I've been succumbing to the brights instead! This just looks so beautifully sophisticated.


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> This is my favorite nail polish, OPI "Call Me Gwen-Ever" under OPI "Oy Another Polish Joke"
> 
> I've had the OY polish for a while now and never used it because I'm not a fan of gold. But then I saw on Pinterest someone layered it over an orange-coral and it looked great so I thought I'd try it out! I like how it makes it kind of fiery!


I agree it's a great fiery look! I've considered CG Electrify for creating something along those lines too, but I don't know how much I'd use it with a cooler pink skintone. Anyone else with cool skin have experience with it?


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Every time I see this polish I tell my self I'm buying it next time I visit Sephora... but I always talk myself out of it! lol It's SO pretty though!!


Maybe you wouldn't if it was $4! I wish I could find deals like that!


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> I'm obsesssed with anything that looks like a mermaid to me, I've loved that color for so long.  I ended up cheaping out and getting Revlon Perfumerie Wintergreen, which is close enough but also smells like mint which I'm also obsessed with.
> 
> OPI Muppet's World Tour (Julep Winter undies, it isn't opaque but I wanted it to look as close to the bottle as possible)


This is so pretty on you!


----------



## Monika1

scooby dynamite said:


> Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream


When I first saw this, I was so astonished and amazed they could achieve this is polish. It is a beautiful effect and looks fantastic on your great nails!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Sometimes my shopping journeys lead me to unexpected purchases. I left my house this morning before work in search of some Essie polishes at Big Lots because someone had posted some on IG. I pretty much picked my store clean of some Nicole by OPI's and other stuff last week but I thought I would give it a try. I didn't find anything there so I was a little bummed. I drove to the next shopping plaza over and ventured into my JC Penney to see if their salon had the OPI Glitter Off yet (which they did not!!) and on the way out I stopped by Sephora to look at a display. I forgot they have a clearance section so me, the ultra cheapskate, headed over there. They had a ton of the Sephora X glitters I want but I thought it was not a $6.00 kind of day and almost left. Behind all of those were some other polishes. I found 5 or 6 Deborah Lippmann polishes. One of them was Va Va Voom and it was tagged at $4.00. It looked like a previous tag was covered up as most of the other ones were $6-8 so I snatched it up without really looking at it or any swatches. I was in a hurry to get home before my shift started.
> 
> So for my first DL I have so say... OMG is this polish pretty. I did 1 coat of Revlon Urban over 2 coats of DIY glue base (after reading reviews I knew I couldn't get away without it) and then 1 coat of Va Va Voom using the dab method. I then applied 1 coat of Gelous and a coat of Seche over top. I was trying to keep it to as few layers as possible. I think it worked. Next time I may do 2 coats Urban and even thin out the glitter but it ended up turning out better than I expected.
> 
> My only complaint... That bottle is annoying to hold as a prop!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vavavoom.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10171774_10152839772612785_6262598567321612459_n.jpg


Fantastic find! I'm so glad you found it and can show us here, so we can enjoy it vicariously.


----------



## kaitlin1209

I don't have a pic, but I have Zoya Parker on my fingernails (nude with shimmer...it actually is _too _close to my skin color) and Essie Braziliant on my toes (orange/coral/red shifty.)


----------



## CaseyR

Stitchie said:


> Across the Universe is also really _really _nice!
> 
> I bought the dupe in Sally Hansen's 560 Mermaid's Tale and I love it! Such a unique polish.


I'll definitely have to check that one out too!  As much as I love Lippmanns line, at $20+ each in Canada at Sephora, I'm very open to trying other brands lol


----------



## BeautyJunction

chaosintoart said:


> This is my favorite nail polish, OPI "Call Me Gwen-Ever" under OPI "Oy Another Polish Joke"
> 
> I've had the OY polish for a while now and never used it because I'm not a fan of gold. But then I saw on Pinterest someone layered it over an orange-coral and it looked great so I thought I'd try it out! I like how it makes it kind of fiery!


Absolutely beautiful shade! Why did I never buy these? I want both.


----------



## BeautyJunction

scooby dynamite said:


> Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream


I have been dreaming about this shade for ages.


----------



## BeautyJunction

So I have been persisting with the small floral nail art stickers as I don't feel like sitting up poring over my nails for too long. This is Color Club Peace Out Purple from my April Lip Factory Box. It is an actual neon purple with a crelly - more jelly than creme - finish, but my camera likes to argue about  colours. The nail stickers' colour is true, though. I have piled them on each nail; the middle finger actually has some four different stickers!


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> Nice! I always think of wearing my polishes like this, but lately I've been succumbing to the brights instead! This just looks so beautifully sophisticated.


I know what you mean. A friend of mine had on her Sally Hansen Commander in Chic greige the other day and got me to missing it! Always appropriate year-round.


----------



## Lumaday

My last few manis, which I didn't take pics of, were:

Zoya - Charisma - I love the color but hate the formula.  I had giant chips all over my nails by the next day, and even an hour after I put it on, and that was with a good base coat.  I don't want to add a top coat because I like the satin finish but I think I will have to in the future to stop the chipping.

Zoya Aurora - Gorgeous purple holo polish, love it!  3 coats really made the holo layers stand out.

Zoya Rue - beautiful, delicate and classy shade.  I then added Brigitte to the tips and it was a classic but fun mani due to the color contrast

Currently - OPI Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh? - I really like this one.  It's a light mushroom shade that works well with my skin tone.  Perfect formula, opaque in 2 coats and self-leveled nicely.  I'll post pics later.


----------



## Lolo22

BeautyJunction said:


> So I have been persisting with the small floral nail art stickers as I don't feel like sitting up poring over my nails for too long. This is Color Club Peace Out Purple from my April Lip Factory Box. It is an actual neon purple with a crelly - more jelly than creme - finish, but my camera likes to argue about  colours. The nail stickers' colour is true, though. I have piled them on each nail; the middle finger actually has some four different stickers!


Awesome!!!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Sometimes my shopping journeys lead me to unexpected purchases. I left my house this morning before work in search of some Essie polishes at Big Lots because someone had posted some on IG. I pretty much picked my store clean of some Nicole by OPI's and other stuff last week but I thought I would give it a try. I didn't find anything there so I was a little bummed. I drove to the next shopping plaza over and ventured into my JC Penney to see if their salon had the OPI Glitter Off yet (which they did not!!) and on the way out I stopped by Sephora to look at a display. I forgot they have a clearance section so me, the ultra cheapskate, headed over there. They had a ton of the Sephora X glitters I want but I thought it was not a $6.00 kind of day and almost left. Behind all of those were some other polishes. I found 5 or 6 Deborah Lippmann polishes. One of them was Va Va Voom and it was tagged at $4.00. It looked like a previous tag was covered up as most of the other ones were $6-8 so I snatched it up without really looking at it or any swatches. I was in a hurry to get home before my shift started.
> 
> So for my first DL I have so say... OMG is this polish pretty. I did 1 coat of Revlon Urban over 2 coats of DIY glue base (after reading reviews I knew I couldn't get away without it) and then 1 coat of Va Va Voom using the dab method. I then applied 1 coat of Gelous and a coat of Seche over top. I was trying to keep it to as few layers as possible. I think it worked. Next time I may do 2 coats Urban and even thin out the glitter but it ended up turning out better than I expected.
> 
> My only complaint... That bottle is annoying to hold as a prop!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vavavoom.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10171774_10152839772612785_6262598567321612459_n.jpg


I'm so agreed on the bottles being annoying to hold for photos! I guess they weren't thinking about that when they designed them.


----------



## acostakk

Avon Orange You Quick and Julep Kyla


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> My last few manis, which I didn't take pics of, were:
> 
> Zoya - Charisma - I love the color but hate the formula.  I had giant chips all over my nails by the next day, and even an hour after I put it on, and that was with a good base coat.  I don't want to add a top coat because I like the satin finish but I think I will have to in the future to stop the chipping.
> 
> Zoya Aurora - Gorgeous purple holo polish, love it!  3 coats really made the holo layers stand out.
> 
> Zoya Rue - beautiful, delicate and classy shade.  I then added Brigitte to the tips and it was a classic but fun mani due to the color contrast
> 
> Currently - OPI Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh? - I really like this one.  It's a light mushroom shade that works well with my skin tone.  Perfect formula, opaque in 2 coats and self-leveled nicely.  I'll post pics later.


Looking forward to seeing pics!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Avon Orange You Quick and Julep Kyla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice and bright - the two really go well together!


----------



## Monika1

BeautyJunction said:


> So I have been persisting with the small floral nail art stickers as I don't feel like sitting up poring over my nails for too long. This is Color Club Peace Out Purple from my April Lip Factory Box. It is an actual neon purple with a crelly - more jelly than creme - finish, but my camera likes to argue about  colours. The nail stickers' colour is true, though. I have piled them on each nail; the middle finger actually has some four different stickers!


That looks so great! I love the bright contrast and it looks very intentional. Hope the back feels better soon, though.


----------



## DonnaD

Hi!  Just checking in so I can follow this thread.  The new board has got my poor old mind so confused!

I still live but I have no nails...some are broken below the quick because one should always wear gardening gloves.  Just a fyi.


----------



## BeautyJunction

Monika1 said:


> That looks so great! I love the bright contrast and it looks very intentional. Hope the back feels better soon, though.


Thank you, I am getting better and eyeing striping tape now. Also need tips on foil manis - will topcoat wash away the colour on the foil like striping tape and caviar?


----------



## Lumaday

I didn't take any pics of OPI Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh because my Smitten Polish order arrived today and I just had to put one on!  I was technically on a polish no-buy, but Smitten Polish doesn't always have everything in stock and I've been eyeing them for a while so I snapped up Glacial Springs, Harold's Crayon, Cauldron of Rainbows, and Ker-Bloom.  This is Harold's Crayon, 2 coats with Seche top.  It's GORGEOUS.  In low light it looks like a basic shimmery purple, which will be good for work, but when the sun comes out BAM!  Rainbow holo goodness!  Here's a quick pic I snapped:


----------



## KeepOnSingin

CoverGirl Outlast in Bronze Beauty topped with Color Club Backstage Pass.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

Can't post a pic right now. But, wearing China Glaze's Snap My Dragon. It's very rare for me to bust out a red. But, what the heck, eh?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## elizabethrose

prettylights said:


> I didn't take any pics of OPI Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh because my Smitten Polish order arrived today and I just had to put one on!  I was technically on a polish no-buy, but Smitten Polish doesn't always have everything in stock and I've been eyeing them for a while so I snapped up Glacial Springs, Harold's Crayon, Cauldron of Rainbows, and Ker-Bloom.  This is Harold's Crayon, 2 coats with Seche top.  It's GORGEOUS.  In low light it looks like a basic shimmery purple, which will be good for work, but when the sun comes out BAM!  Rainbow holo goodness!  Here's a quick pic I snapped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2819.jpg


Ohhh I love the Harold's Purple Crayon books.. this is so pretty!


----------



## Monika1

DonnaD said:


> Hi!  Just checking in so I can follow this thread.  The new board has got my poor old mind so confused!
> 
> I still live but I have no nails...some are broken below the quick because one should always wear gardening gloves.  Just a fyi.


Glad that you're checking in; I've been missing you! Looking forward to seeing your nails too! Yes to gardening gloves! I'm super behind on my gardening, so I haven't had that much of a chance to garden without gloves, but today I was mostly good and wore them! I hope everything is starting to grow beautifully for you.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I didn't take any pics of OPI Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh because my Smitten Polish order arrived today and I just had to put one on!  I was technically on a polish no-buy, but Smitten Polish doesn't always have everything in stock and I've been eyeing them for a while so I snapped up Glacial Springs, Harold's Crayon, Cauldron of Rainbows, and Ker-Bloom.  This is Harold's Crayon, 2 coats with Seche top.  It's GORGEOUS.  In low light it looks like a basic shimmery purple, which will be good for work, but when the sun comes out BAM!  Rainbow holo goodness!  Here's a quick pic I snapped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2819.jpg


Beautiful! Last time I wore a holo I has someone asking if they were my real nails - they are all so amazing, and the intense colours are the best!


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> CoverGirl Outlast in Bronze Beauty topped with Color Club Backstage Pass.


It's great the way on your pinky the hexes are configured to form a heart!


----------



## Monika1

I've been distracted by gardening, among other things, and had planned to stamp this before I showed it, but here are my 'green thumbs' ... 





Left, thumb to pinky: Zoya Rikki; Sally Hansen Mint Sorbet; Zoya Josie, Vespa, Tracie

Right: Sally Hansen Minto Sorbet; Zoya Rikki, Josie, Vespa, Tracie


----------



## Meggpi

Zoya Harper. This showed up on my doorstep from a friend who knew I was having a crap time with my job hunt so I like it twice as much. It's like five year old me designed a polish.


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Love Every Minute


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Beautiful! Last time I wore a holo I has someone asking if they were my real nails - they are all so amazing, and the intense colours are the best!


I got a ton of compliments on Saturday night when I wore this color!  I've only had one tiny chip so far that was easy to touch up.  The formula, on the first coat, was a bit thick and dragged but the second coat went on perfectly.  This polish is so amazing.  It's more than I would normally pay for polish at 11 bucks, but for the beautiful color and holo effects it's going to be hard for me to resist buying more in the future.  She has so many gorgeous colors available.  I want to try it over white and black and see how it changes the color.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> I've been distracted by gardening, among other things, and had planned to stamp this before I showed it, but here are my 'green thumbs' ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May Green lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> May Green rt.jpg
> 
> Left, thumb to pinky: Zoya Rikki; Sally Hansen Mint Sorbet; Zoya Josie, Vespa, Tracie
> 
> Right: Sally Hansen Minto Sorbet; Zoya Rikki, Josie, Vespa, Tracie


I love Zoya Josie, such a pretty green!  You are definitely making me want Vespa too, it's one of the few Pixiedusts I don't have but darn it looks pretty!  I went with Nyx instead with my Zoya Earth Day order.


----------



## Lumaday

BeautyJunction said:


> So I have been persisting with the small floral nail art stickers as I don't feel like sitting up poring over my nails for too long. This is Color Club Peace Out Purple from my April Lip Factory Box. It is an actual neon purple with a crelly - more jelly than creme - finish, but my camera likes to argue about  colours. The nail stickers' colour is true, though. I have piled them on each nail; the middle finger actually has some four different stickers!


Super cute, what a perfect spring mani!



KeepOnSingin said:


> CoverGirl Outlast in Bronze Beauty topped with Color Club Backstage Pass.


Those colors look gorgeous on you, love the chunky glitter!



meggpi said:


> Zoya Harper. This showed up on my doorstep from a friend who knew I was having a crap time with my job hunt so I like it twice as much. It's like five year old me designed a polish.


How fun, it definitely makes me think of being a little girl again - if I had this when I was little it would have been on my nails all the time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Jessismith said:


> Essie Love Every Minute


Beautiful, I love your Essie swatches.  You have great nails and really make the colors stand out with your photos.  I'm going to have to pick up more Essie polishes after seeing all your manis!


----------



## Stitchie

Since I love this L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented so much, thought I'd do some light gold accents to make it more fun =)

Royalty Reinvented is the base

Gold sequins from Born Pretty Store and stamps are from Bundle Monster plates

Butter London - The 444 (gold glitter)

Butter London - Marbs (stamping polish)




with flash^^^




without flash^^^


----------



## acostakk

Essence Me &amp; My Lover. Silly name, great color!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Since I love this L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented so much, thought I'd do some light gold accents to make it more fun =)
> 
> Royalty Reinvented is the base
> 
> Gold sequins from Born Pretty Store and stamps are from Bundle Monster plates
> 
> Butter London - The 444 (gold glitter)
> 
> Butter London - Marbs (stamping polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140518_030548.jpg
> 
> with flash^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140518_030747.jpg
> 
> without flash^^^


I really like the idea of gold with this! I would always choose silver so this is a great inspiration. The hourglass stamp looks great here too!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Essence Me &amp; My Lover. Silly name, great color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Very nice - I wonder is this textured and how close is it to Zoya Miranda?


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> Very nice - I wonder is this textured and how close is it to Zoya Miranda?


It is textured, but I can't compare it to Miranda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My Zoya collection is painfully small as I cannot seem to keep them from chipping within hours. Stupid body chemistry. So many pretty colors.


----------



## Christa W

Laquerlicious Lemon Limeade over Wet n' Wild I'm So Jaded from the Spoiled line.  Accent nails are OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri In Record Lime using Bundle Monster BM-308 and Lemon Limeade filling in the citrus.  All three of the neon toppers are flipping amazing.  I can't even handle the awesome!!




Warning!!  You may want to wear some sunglasses before viewing!!!


----------



## Jessismith

prettylights said:


> Beautiful, I love your Essie swatches.  You have great nails and really make the colors stand out with your photos.  I'm going to have to pick up more Essie polishes after seeing all your manis!


Aww, thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious Lemon Limeade over Wet n' Wild I'm So Jaded from the Spoiled line.  Accent nails are OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri In Record Lime using Bundle Monster BM-308 and Lemon Limeade filling in the citrus.  All three of the neon toppers are flipping amazing.  I can't even handle the awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LemonLimeade.jpg
> 
> Warning!!  You may want to wear some sunglasses before viewing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neontoppers.jpg


That is so much fun; I feel like I can taste that lime and it's really zingy!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> It is textured, but I can't compare it to Miranda  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. My Zoya collection is painfully small as I cannot seem to keep them from chipping within hours. Stupid body chemistry. So many pretty colors.


Aww, that's too bad.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry, I forgot about you mentioning that. It's so interesting how variably polishes work for different people. But I guess it keeps you away from one line (that so many others have, anyway, it could get boring if it was the only one we all had, maybe) so you can enjoy, and share with us, all of these other unique and amazing polishes.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Aww, that's too bad.  Sorry, I forgot about you mentioning that. It's so interesting how variably polishes work for different people. But I guess it keeps you away from one line (that so many others have, anyway, it could get boring if it was the only one we all had, maybe) so you can enjoy, and share with us, all of these other unique and amazing polishes.


I have the Essence one and while I don't have Miranda I do have a bunch of the pixies from Zoya.  Me and My Lover is red where Miranda is more of a berry shade.  I found this comparison on the blog Ordinary Misfit.  The OPI compared here is The Impossible.


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Zoya Harper. This showed up on my doorstep from a friend who knew I was having a crap time with my job hunt so I like it twice as much. It's like five year old me designed a polish.


I'm glad you have a great friend! It looks like it will be fun to play with!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I have the Essence one and while I don't have Miranda I do have a bunch of the pixies from Zoya.  Me and My Lover is red where Miranda is more of a berry shade.  I found this comparison on the blog Ordinary Misfit.  The OPI compared here is The Impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC00544.jpg


Thanks for finding it for me! Wow there really are a lot of textured options.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Thanks for finding it for me! Wow there really are a lot of textured options.


I have 18 textured OPI's alone!!!  I think all in total I have like 69 that are considered "textured" and not just bumpy glitters!!!  And I can't get enough.


----------



## NotTheMama

Liquid Sky Lacquers Water Lilies....I just adore this polish but it was a pain in the butt to work with. It's jam packed with glitter and all the pieces kept getting stuck in the brush. This is three thin coats. It's such a pretty color, though, so I will deal with it.

ETA: I have no idea why the pic is sideways or how to fix it...sorry.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No picture once again. Blah.

But, Nina Ultra Pro Blu Blaze on top of Maybelline's Porcelain Party. (Bright neon blue on top of a white)


----------



## JC327

Lolo22 said:


> Julep Laree and Paulette with a little DL Champagne Supernova. I can't wait to try Saaya after seeing how pretty it looks on you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Love it!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> So Saaya decided to chip on me THE SAME DAY.  So, I tried butterfly nails.  This is my first go at nail art that is freehand so it's a huge mess.  It seems to be a hit from a distance, so have a blurry webcam pic!  I ombred Saaya with Julep Kaylen.


Great job!


----------



## SaraP

Sally Hansen Please Sea Me and OPI Serious Sparkle


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Tiger Blossom. It's like an orangy red.


----------



## Jessismith

Another Essie - Mamba

A simple, pretty pinky-brown-tan neutral. I think that pretty well describes it.


----------



## JC327

disconik said:


> Julep Jeanne with a disastrous Iona accent nail.  Gotta practice and screw up in order to learn to do it right, though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep Jeanne.JPG


Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> This is Butter London Keks with Scallywag as an accent.
> 
> I love how Keks dries down to a satiny, matte finish. It reminds me of plastic pool toys lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140507_020857.jpg
> 
> ^^^Without flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140507_020815.jpg
> 
> ^^^With flash


Pretty!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Blue ombre from a few days ago:






JulieG Crushed Candy, just applied tonight:


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here's my latest. It started out with the simple base of Gelish Sheek White to hold my nails together to let them grow. This white is less-than-great as it took three fairly thick coats, and even that wasn't enough on my thumbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish Sheek White rt.jpg
> 
> Then I used, starting from the thumb, Sally Hansen Blue Me Away!, Zoya Wednesday (with Nfu Oh 54), Rebel, Mosheen; and SH Blue Me Away! again. The stamp is Bundle Monster 223; stamped nails are topped with Konad Clear. All nails are then topped with Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat. I thought the light colours would work a bit better since I have a tan from my trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sheek White with pale blues rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Sheek White w pale blues lt.jpg


Awesome job on the stamping.


----------



## JC327

BeautyJunction said:


> I have a bad back so I can't do much nail art right now. So I applied Givenchy Vernis Please! in Noir Celeste, which is a shimmery black, and added easy floral nail art stickers to it.


Those are super cute!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I love Zoya Josie, such a pretty green!  You are definitely making me want Vespa too, it's one of the few Pixiedusts I don't have but darn it looks pretty!  I went with Nyx instead with my Zoya Earth Day order.


I'm really enjoying Josie and Vespa. I would say, like Nyx, Vespa has that pale dustyness that makes it look just a bit washed out, though not in a bad way.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like wearing it without topcoat for a while, and then I sometimes top it off with a little bit more polish to fix the tip (several days later) and will then wear it with topcoat. Obviously not a strategy for people who change polish daily, but I sometimes get busy or am to tired to change it, so I can get a good week of wear out of Vespa this way, easily! I'm actually past a week now, and just got around to the stamping I had intended to do originally...


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Awesome job on the stamping.


Thank-you! I had to go and click the link to check what I did! How do I get the images to show in quoted posts?


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> Blue ombre from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulieG Crushed Candy, just applied tonight:


Nice blues! What are the first (from thumb) three? It seems we're having a textured pinks trend here; it's neat to see how they compare.


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Another Essie - Mamba
> 
> A simple, pretty pinky-brown-tan neutral. I think that pretty well describes it.


You always display them so beautifully - lovely application, and neat office-friendly colour!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> Nice blues! What are the first (from thumb) three? It seems we're having a textured pinks trend here; it's neat to see how they compare.


Thanks! They are Zoya Blu, Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint and Sally Hanson Insta-Dri Brisk Blue.

I LOVE textured polishes, and wear them most often...and this one reminds me of lilacs which are some of my favorite flowers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Tiger Blossom. It's like an orangy red.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's such a vibrant and flattering colour! I'm considering it for my Gelish wish list, but I wonder if it works with my pink undertone. I'm thinking maybe yes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

In your experience do some Gelish polishes tend to lift more easily than others? I had this funny instinct with my lamp (the Sally Hansen pro salon one) that I should run it twice on the colours, and that's worked well on Need A Tan, Gossip Girl, and Holiday Party Blues - no lifting. But I was curious and experimented doing it the 'right way' (one cycle of the light rather than two) with Sheek White and am finding it's lifting on the edges after two weeks. I'm wondering whether it's Sheek White or the different light time. Any thoughts?


----------



## Monika1

sarap said:


> Sally Hansen Please Sea Me and OPI Serious Sparkle


That's a really beautiful combination! I have to try one of my tea/turquoises with a glitter soon.


----------



## Monika1

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Liquid Sky Lacquers Water Lilies....I just adore this polish but it was a pain in the butt to work with. It's jam packed with glitter and all the pieces kept getting stuck in the brush. This is three thin coats. It's such a pretty color, though, so I will deal with it.
> 
> ETA: I have no idea why the pic is sideways or how to fix it...sorry.


I'm thinking stamping this with an image with fairly solid lines would be really neat, since the glitters are big enough it would look like you have areas with a solid different colour! It would be a great effect.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I have 18 textured OPI's alone!!!  I think all in total I have like 69 that are considered "textured" and not just bumpy glitters!!!  And I can't get enough.


I just got my first OPI textures - they're minis, so I could try more variety for a bit less. I look forward to trying them!


----------



## Monika1

So I've finally stamped the greens - a week later... Yes, the gel polish base from over two weeks ago is lifting and the whole thing needs to be removed, but I might even be silly and try another polish colour before I remove the base and apply a new gel polish. Will see; it depends on my mood. I just have a bunch of polishes I want to try!

Here I played with single and double stamping with three greens: Nubar Forest and Greener, and Zoya Hunter. A black and white panda would be really cute in the midst of this. Maybe when I get to trying decals in earnest. So many ideas and too little energy.


----------



## LeslieJohnson

I am a Red one right now.What about you girls?


----------



## Lolo22

Monika1 said:


> So I've finally stamped the greens - a week later... Yes, the gel polish base from over two weeks ago is lifting and the whole thing needs to be removed, but I might even be silly and try another polish colour before I remove the base and apply a new gel polish. Will see; it depends on my mood. I just have a bunch of polishes I want to try!
> 
> Here I played with single and double stamping with three greens: Nubar Forest and Greener, and Zoya Hunter. A black and white panda would be really cute in the midst of this. Maybe when I get to trying decals in earnest. So many ideas and too little energy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green bamboo lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Green bamboo rt.jpg


The sparkly ones are so fab!!!! Love it!


----------



## Lumaday

I have to wait until sunlight to get a good pic of this, but I'm wearing another Smitten Polish - Glacial Springs.  It is frickin BEAUTIFUL!  It's probably the most pigmented blue/green/teal I've ever worn in my life and the holo sparkle is amazing.  It's got tiny blue, teal, and brighter green holo shimmer in it that's just jaw dropping.  Went on perfect in 2 coats but I did 3 to really intensify the holo effect.  I never want to take it off!  :wub:   I'm happy I found this brand, but my wallet is going to be sad, ha ha!  I bought 4 and already have more in mind, but I'm going to wait a few months to do another splurge.  Can't say enough good things about this brand.  I kept on Harold's Crayon for 5 days and my boyfriend even noticed that was longer than usual for me (I usually change every 3-4 days) but I loved that one so much I didn't want to take it off.

Pic from their site:  http://www.smittenpolish.bigcartel.com/product/glacial-springs




On me it looks more on the green/turquoise side than this photo.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Avon Rose Amour


Nice!


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> It's such a vibrant and flattering colour! I'm considering it for my Gelish wish list, but I wonder if it works with my pink undertone. I'm thinking maybe yes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> In your experience do some Gelish polishes tend to lift more easily than others? I had this funny instinct with my lamp (the Sally Hansen pro salon one) that I should run it twice on the colours, and that's worked well on Need A Tan, Gossip Girl, and Holiday Party Blues - no lifting. But I was curious and experimented doing it the 'right way' (one cycle of the light rather than two) with Sheek White and am finding it's lifting on the edges after two weeks. I'm wondering whether it's Sheek White or the different light time. Any thoughts?


I never really notice any of the colors lifting. The only thing is with I think Gossip Girl that after a few days the color turns to a ugly yellowish pink. So I never use that color. With the Tiger Blossom one, I rushed this time and I think I didn't buff up my nails enough because it's only been a week and it's lifting really bad. But I've used this color a bunch of times and never had any problem with it lifting!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Nailtini Pink Clover Club + Rainbow Honey Yoshimi


----------



## Esthylove

prettylights said:


> I have to wait until sunlight to get a good pic of this, but I'm wearing another Smitten Polish - Glacial Springs.  It is frickin BEAUTIFUL!  It's probably the most pigmented blue/green/teal I've ever worn in my life and the holo sparkle is amazing.  It's got tiny blue, teal, and brighter green holo shimmer in it that's just jaw dropping.  Went on perfect in 2 coats but I did 3 to really intensify the holo effect.  I never want to take it off!  :wub:   I'm happy I found this brand, but my wallet is going to be sad, ha ha!  I bought 4 and already have more in mind, but I'm going to wait a few months to do another splurge.  Can't say enough good things about this brand.  I kept on Harold's Crayon for 5 days and my boyfriend even noticed that was longer than usual for me (I usually change every 3-4 days) but I loved that one so much I didn't want to take it off.
> 
> Pic from their site:  http://www.smittenpolish.bigcartel.com/product/glacial-springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlacialSprings-Edie4711.jpg
> 
> On me it looks more on the green/turquoise side than this photo.


This is such a fun color! I love it!


----------



## Esthylove

Stitchie said:


> Since I love this L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented so much, thought I'd do some light gold accents to make it more fun =)
> 
> Royalty Reinvented is the base
> 
> Gold sequins from Born Pretty Store and stamps are from Bundle Monster plates
> 
> Butter London - The 444 (gold glitter)
> 
> Butter London - Marbs (stamping polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140518_030548.jpg
> 
> with flash^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140518_030747.jpg
> 
> without flash^^^


This makes me want to get into stamping! It looks awesome


----------



## JC327

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Giant's Causeway by Glitter Guilty. I thought it would be more blue than gray based on the bottle, so it's a tad bit depressing for spring. Next time I will put it over a gray polish, it's a bit too sheer for my taste, but it's loaded with glitter.
> 
> I used my OPI glitter off base coat with this one, so I'm anxious to see how it holds up and how well it helps with the removal.


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> My last two manis.  Please don't judge my messy cuticles and paint job!
> 
> The first one is Zoya Cole.  I really like the color but the formula was a little hard to work with.  This is three coats with Seche top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2771.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2773.jpg
> 
> This one is OPI Don't Bossa-Nova Me Around.  Fantastic formula and I love this color!  Two coats with Seche top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2793.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2794.jpg


Great manis!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> KBShimmer "Oh Splat!" again. I've worn it once before, and I didn't do as good of a job on painting it this time around. Ah well, I really love the polish!


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> Julep "Something Blue".  I've got some shrinkage on my middle finger from Seche, but overall not too bad.  If every formula from Julep were this good I might take boxes instead of waiting for clearance.


Love the accent nail. I just got that color delivered now im excited to try it.


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> The sparkly ones are so fab!!!! Love it!


Thanks! FYI the base sparkly greens are Zoya Rikki (thumb/index) and Zoya Vespa (ring finger); Vespa is a textured polish, here with the stamp and one coat of topper. When I posted it earlier in the thread before stamping, it was without any topcoat.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> My mani is Dance Legend Deco Dance 529 which has been relaunched as an exclusive with Llarowe since it's no longer available directly from Dance Legend.  This was the only one I got to pick up in the recent restock.  This is 2 coats topped with KB Shimmer Clearly On Top.  I will get some better pics later.  I took this on break from work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancelegend529.jpg


Looks great!


----------



## Monika1

scooby dynamite said:


> Nailtini Pink Clover Club + Rainbow Honey Yoshimi


I love this gradient of squares; it's a great way to get a contemporary pink look. So pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I never really notice any of the colors lifting. The only thing is with I think Gossip Girl that after a few days the color turns to a ugly yellowish pink. So I never use that color. With the Tiger Blossom one, I rushed this time and I think I didn't buff up my nails enough because it's only been a week and it's lifting really bad. But I've used this color a bunch of times and never had any problem with it lifting!


Thanks for your input! I'm suspecting it might have been the application. I'll have to observe how it works when I next use Sheek White (or use only one cycle of the light with another Gelish polish). But Gossip Girl for me didn't change to any different or unappealing colour, so I find that curious. I know some colours are reputed to change - I've been scared to try any of the Gelish light pinks for that reason. Do you have any light pinks that you have had good experience with?


----------



## dressupthedog

prettylights said:


> I have to wait until sunlight to get a good pic of this, but I'm wearing another Smitten Polish - Glacial Springs. It is frickin BEAUTIFUL! It's probably the most pigmented blue/green/teal I've ever worn in my life and the holo sparkle is amazing. It's got tiny blue, teal, and brighter green holo shimmer in it that's just jaw dropping. Went on perfect in 2 coats but I did 3 to really intensify the holo effect. I never want to take it off! :wub: I'm happy I found this brand, but my wallet is going to be sad, ha ha! I bought 4 and already have more in mind, but I'm going to wait a few months to do another splurge. Can't say enough good things about this brand. I kept on Harold's Crayon for 5 days and my boyfriend even noticed that was longer than usual for me (I usually change every 3-4 days) but I loved that one so much I didn't want to take it off.
> 
> Pic from their site: http://www.smittenpolish.bigcartel.com/product/glacial-springs
> 
> GlacialSprings-Edie4711.jpg
> 
> On me it looks more on the green/turquoise side than this photo.


This is so gorgeous! I'm seriously drooling over here. I've been wanting a color like this lately too.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I have to wait until sunlight to get a good pic of this, but I'm wearing another Smitten Polish - Glacial Springs.  It is frickin BEAUTIFUL!  It's probably the most pigmented blue/green/teal I've ever worn in my life and the holo sparkle is amazing.  It's got tiny blue, teal, and brighter green holo shimmer in it that's just jaw dropping.  Went on perfect in 2 coats but I did 3 to really intensify the holo effect.  I never want to take it off!  :wub:   I'm happy I found this brand, but my wallet is going to be sad, ha ha!  I bought 4 and already have more in mind, but I'm going to wait a few months to do another splurge.  Can't say enough good things about this brand.  I kept on Harold's Crayon for 5 days and my boyfriend even noticed that was longer than usual for me (I usually change every 3-4 days) but I loved that one so much I didn't want to take it off.
> 
> Pic from their site:  http://www.smittenpolish.bigcartel.com/product/glacial-springs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GlacialSprings-Edie4711.jpg
> 
> On me it looks more on the green/turquoise side than this photo.


Wow! That is beautiful! I guess the benefit with wearing it longer it that you don't have to deal with the removal as often; I expect removing it would be a bit harder than a typical cream... And if you wear them longer and you really enjoy wearing them often, you'll definitely run out much more slowly! All pluses! The complexity of the colour definitely gets the nail art inspiration wheels turning.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I look forward to seeing this in the sun and the others when you wear them.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Thanks for your input! I'm suspecting it might have been the application. I'll have to observe how it works when I next use Sheek White (or use only one cycle of the light with another Gelish polish). But Gossip Girl for me didn't change to any different or unappealing colour, so I find that curious. I know some colours are reputed to change - I've been scared to try any of the Gelish light pinks for that reason. Do you have any light pinks that you have had good experience with?


Sorry I forgot you mentioned the light. I have the LED light and with darker colors just run it for another 30 seconds. I'll have to look at my colors and see which light pinks I have and I can message you. I don't like my nail showing through the color but I think I have some light ones that I like. I'll be sure to message you in a bit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

My first real attempt at nail art. Don't think I did too bad.






Colors used: Zoya's Happi as the base, China Glaze's Fancy Pants for the triangles, and Julep's Nellie for the dots. Plus 2 coats topcoat. Tools used: Julep Plie wand and creativity kit.


----------



## addybrook




----------



## Monika1

weareclouds said:


> My first real attempt at nail art. Don't think I did too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors used: Zoya's Happi as the base, China Glaze's Fancy Pants for the triangles, and Julep's Nellie for the dots. Plus 2 coats topcoat. Tools used: Julep Plie wand and creativity kit.


Cute! The ring finger reminds me of a remote control button.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

Monika1 said:


> Cute! The ring finger reminds me of a remote control button.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't notice that until now. But, you're right! It does. Fitting since I am a TV addict. LOL.


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Shake it till you samba topped with High bridge. High bridge changed the color slightly but still think it's fun. Now I have my Barbie nails for Skrillex tomorrow. LOL


----------



## Christa W

Laquerlicious Crazy Daisies over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls on the index finger.  Laquerlicious At the Lake over Hit Polish Scotland the Brave for the middle and pinkie.  Stamp is Fun 3 from Fab UR Nails using Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Knockout Pink (over MYSW as well).  All glitter used 2 coats of Seche Vite.


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Shake it till you samba topped with High bridge. High bridge changed the color slightly but still think it's fun. Now I have my Barbie nails for Skrillex tomorrow. LOL


OK, one super plus about the glitter toppers is it effectively increases your gel polish variety. It looks nice!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious Crazy Daisies over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls on the index finger.  Laquerlicious At the Lake over Hit Polish Scotland the Brave for the middle and pinkie.  Stamp is Fun 3 from Fab UR Nails using Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Knockout Pink (over MYSW as well).  All glitter used 2 coats of Seche Vite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisies.jpg


Nice! You have such brilliant glitter/stamp combinations! What are your overall comments on the Fab UR plates?


----------



## Monika1

Here's Sally Hansen Salon gel polish Red My Lips with an accent of Gelish Sheek White gel polish. I used Konad Cool Red Princess polish for the stamping with a part of the image from the Maple leaf trio image on Bundle Monster 004. I added the stem: I like the longer one, but it's better when the stem is straight.  I find many people stamp with regular polish on gel rather than stamping with gel. Any comments on stamping with actual gel polish, folks?


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> NYC Love Letters


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Happy Mother's Day to all the Moms!
> 
> Essie In the Cab-ana


Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> Bondi Chasing The Sun + Rainbow Honey Neon Blossom


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> On the toes: China Glaze Pool Party
> 
> This old geezer in the Barnes and Noble cafe asked me what was wrong with my toes? I told him I needed these to light the way in case of a power outage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Love that color on you!


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Nice! You have such brilliant glitter/stamp combinations! What are your overall comments on the Fab UR plates?


I absolutely LOVE them.  I only have one right now which is a problem I hope to rectify.  I bought it specifically for the Mario designs but I am in love with a lot of the other full image designs especially one that is flowers.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> A no-named Destined polish from Tillys


Cute!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I absolutely LOVE them.  I only have one right now which is a problem I hope to rectify.  I bought it specifically for the Mario designs but I am in love with a lot of the other full image designs especially one that is flowers.


Thanks! Do you ever find they're on sale?


----------



## Monika1

addybrook said:


>


Cute! Are these wraps and did you add the bow?


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Here's Sally Hansen Salon gel polish Red My Lips with an accent of Gelish Sheek White gel polish. I used Konad Cool Red Princess polish for the stamping with a part of the image from the Maple leaf trio image on Bundle Monster 004. I added the stem: I like the longer one, but it's better when the stem is straight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find many people stamp with regular polish on gel rather than stamping with gel. Any comments on stamping with actual gel polish, folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple leaf lt t.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Maple leaf rt.jpg


Do you do the regular polish on top of the top it off or do you sandwich it?


----------



## JC327

CaseyR said:


> Not the greatest photo, but I really love this holographic copper shade from Claire's called _Chrome is Where the Heart is_.  A little unusual, but anything holographic is totally my style lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chrome.jpg


Cute!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> I'm wearing Colour Club Miss Bliss. I have been happy to enjoy it in the recent sunshine. I think I'd enjoy a deeper pink holo more, but the rainbows in the sun are still fun.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Bliss rt.jpg


Stunning color!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Do you do the regular polish on top of the top it off or do you sandwich it?


I actually do the gel polish base, gel polish colour x2 or x3 as needed, gel polish top coat, and then do the stamping and top it with regular fast-dry top coat. This time I also used the Konad clear top coat over the stamping and let it dry a bit before the Poshe top coat as Konad clear tends to help reduce streaking of the stamp polish.

I have sometimes sandwiched the stamping by topping it with the gel polish top coat, but with rough wear and a lot of water, (and if you use a regular top coat in between there), you can actually have the gel top coat layer pop right off. I find it just isn't usually necessary to try sandwiching the stamping as it lasts well enough right on top of the gel.

Nice thing also, is that without sandwiching, you can clear the stamping or regular polish application right off and do something else with the same base if you want a change.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Stunning color!


Thank-you!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No pics. But, I'm wearing Color Club's Fly With Me. The first Color Club polish I've ever worn. It's such a pretty shimmery green glass fleck!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lacylei

Im taking my daughter to Disney World so I got these for the trip.


----------



## Monika1

lacylei said:


> Im taking my daughter to Disney World so I got these for the trip.


@lacylei I don't see any images here (if someone else does, you can correct me on this), but I think you might have browsed for your image files, but then not attached them.


----------



## acostakk

Sally Hansen Great White topped with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. My thumb is the most accurate color


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Sally Hansen Great White topped with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. My thumb is the most accurate color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


What a strange name! It's so pretty; I guess that's the point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can imagine it looking fantastic on so many different colours too - white, of course, navy, pale lavender, pale yellow, and I can go on...


----------



## lacylei

I'm got these nails for our Disney world trip!


----------



## lacylei

Monika1 said:


> @lacylei I don't see any images here (if someone else does, you can correct me on this), but I think you might have browsed for your image files, but then not attached them.


. Thanks for letting me know. I think I got it added now!


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> What a strange name! It's so pretty; I guess that's the point.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I can imagine it looking fantastic on so many different colours too - white, of course, navy, pale lavender, pale yellow, and I can go on...


Hee. It's from her My Little Pony collection. The Worst Possible Thing is the Rarity-inspired polish. I have a slightly pony crazy five year old so this is my way of participating in her interest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

acostakk said:


> Sally Hansen Great White topped with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. My thumb is the most accurate color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Love them both.  I've been secretly eying Great White every time I am in a Walgreens or CVS.  How is it formula wise?


----------



## Meggpi

I'm tacky and theme my nails.  Julep America, Zoya Dream, Color Club On The Rocks  I have zero clues how to make my phone camera pick up on a scattered holo.


----------



## Monika1

lacylei said:


> I'm got these nails for our Disney world trip!


Yay! Now I see them; and they're definitely appropriate for the vacation theme. I imagine your daughter loves them too! Did she get her own?


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> I'm tacky and theme my nails.  Julep America, Zoya Dream, Color Club On The Rocks  I have zero clues how to make my phone camera pick up on a scattered holo.


Oh, oh! That means a lot of us probably are... nope! Can't accept that. We are just simply creative.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just realized by doing the flag theme myself I finally finished the ages-ago challenge where I never got to that one - going to post there too just for a sense of completion. I love the way Dream looks with silver.


----------



## Meggpi

Monika1 said:


> Oh, oh! That means a lot of us probably are... nope! Can't accept that. We are just simply creative.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just realized by doing the flag theme myself I finally finished the ages-ago challenge where I never got to that one - going to post there too just for a sense of completion. I love the way Dream looks with silver.


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I say it about myself because I do things like wear jingle bells in my hair around the holidays and bake heart shaped cookies to share at work on Valentine's day.  I think I might end up one of those old ladies with the closets filled with hideous themed sweaters.


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> I'm tacky and theme my nails.  Julep America, Zoya Dream, Color Club On The Rocks  I have zero clues how to make my phone camera pick up on a scattered holo.


Dream is a pain to photograph.  I either use flash for holos or purposely blur them.  I love your themed mani.  I am working on coming up with one right now myself.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> I actually do the gel polish base, gel polish colour x2 or x3 as needed, gel polish top coat, and then do the stamping and top it with regular fast-dry top coat. This time I also used the Konad clear top coat over the stamping and let it dry a bit before the Poshe top coat as Konad clear tends to help reduce streaking of the stamp polish.
> 
> I have sometimes sandwiched the stamping by topping it with the gel polish top coat, but with rough wear and a lot of water, (and if you use a regular top coat in between there), you can actually have the gel top coat layer pop right off. I find it just isn't usually necessary to try sandwiching the stamping as it lasts well enough right on top of the gel.
> 
> Nice thing also, is that without sandwiching, you can clear the stamping or regular polish application right off and do something else with the same base if you want a change.


That's a good idea. I wonder if you could stamp with gel instead of the stamping polish they make for it. I think I'm gonna need to get me one of these stamping things. I'd also like the idea of doing it on top of my gel then using a acetone free remover if I messed up the stamping (if I did it with normal polish)!


----------



## lacylei

Monika1 said:


> Yay! Now I see them; and they're definitely appropriate for the vacation theme. I imagine your daughter loves them too! Did she get her own?


She is obsessed with them. She's only two so I just painted hers pink and white. She's to squirmy and her nails are tiny.


----------



## acostakk

Christa W said:


> Love them both.  I've been secretly eying Great White every time I am in a Walgreens or CVS.  How is it formula wise?


I had no issues. It is very sheer. I did 3 coats but could have gotten away with the glitter topper.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

acostakk said:


> Sally Hansen Great White topped with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. My thumb is the most accurate color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Love this. I'm going to have to get me that Rainbow Honey glitter. So pretty!


----------



## Christa W

My Memorial Day manicure failed badly. So much I didn't even finish it. I ended up going with a favorite and slapped on Dance Legend Sulley. I still cannot get over how awesome it is. My Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel will be here on Tuesday (boo for no mail on Monday!!) so I'm going to go even more glitter crazy!!


----------



## Christa W

acostakk said:


> I had no issues. It is very sheer. I did 3 coats but could have gotten away with the glitter topper.


Perfect thank you!! I wanted it for French manicures. Sounds like it will work exactly the way I want.


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> That's a good idea. I wonder if you could stamp with gel instead of the stamping polish they make for it. I think I'm gonna need to get me one of these stamping things. I'd also like the idea of doing it on top of my gel then using a acetone free remover if I messed up the stamping (if I did it with normal polish)!


Michelle of Manic Talons addresses this really well with an experiment and display of the results. No, it isn't worth stamping with gel polish, but the experiment is helpful in showing why and in describing the options for how to stamp with regular nail polish in combination with a gel polish mani. I've used all approaches, and like I said, I most like doing the gel mani and then stamping (or actually even polishing) and topping with regular nail polish (RNP) top coat so I have the flexibility to do something else later. But you can also top regular stamping with gel top coat at the end of a mani or stamp with regular polish right on the gel polish layer (cleaning first) and then top it with gel top coat. If you search for "can you stamp with gel polish?" you'll get some online info and a whole bunch of really misleading youtube video titles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're all doing a gel mani and stamping with RNP, but using misleading titles like 'gel polish stamping' to lure people in.

When you say "get me one of these stamping things," I encourage you to go check out the threads here on stamping and nail art. One MUT member asks there which 'stamping machine' they should get, and I have a long answer (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130256-help-choosing-a-nail-stamping-machine-plates/) in response basically stating it really isn't worth getting any 'stamping machine' except under very specific conditions. All you really need are the image plates, a stamper, and a scraper. A lot of folks talk about exactly what you need here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/127733-nail-art-stamping/ and in the related threads. I look forward to hearing about and seeing your new creations!


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Michelle of Manic Talons addresses this really well with an experiment and display of the results. No, it isn't worth stamping with gel polish, but the experiment is helpful in showing why and in describing the options for how to stamp with regular nail polish in combination with a gel polish mani. I've used all approaches, and like I said, I most like doing the gel mani and then stamping (or actually even polishing) and topping with regular nail polish (RNP) top coat so I have the flexibility to do something else later. But you can also top regular stamping with gel top coat at the end of a mani or stamp with regular polish right on the gel polish layer (cleaning first) and then top it with gel top coat. If you search for "can you stamp with gel polish?" you'll get some online info and a whole bunch of really misleading youtube video titles.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They're all doing a gel mani and stamping with RNP, but using misleading titles like 'gel polish stamping' to lure people in.
> 
> When you say "get me one of these stamping things," I encourage you to go check out the threads here on stamping and nail art. One MUT member asks there which 'stamping machine' they should get, and I have a long answer (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/130256-help-choosing-a-nail-stamping-machine-plates/) in response basically stating it really isn't worth getting any 'stamping machine' except under very specific conditions. All you really need are the image plates, a stamper, and a scraper. A lot of folks talk about exactly what you need here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/127733-nail-art-stamping/ and in the related threads. I look forward to hearing about and seeing your new creations!


Thank you! You are always so helpful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hollie Haradon

Here is today's mani. It's my first go at a chevron.  It's Hard Candy's Piece of Papaya and Zoya's Solange Pixie Dust.


----------



## Jessismith

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Coral Reef


----------



## Monika1

Hollie Haradon said:


> Here is today's mani. It's my first go at a chevron.  It's Hard Candy's Piece of Papaya and Zoya's Solange Pixie Dust.


Lovely! Aww, you're making me miss wearing my PixieDusts. Now I have to certainly pull them out again soon! What strategy did you use for doing the chevron?


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Coral Reef


Wow! It's another one that looks absolutely fabulous on you. Your application is always so fantastic! What is your secret?


----------



## Christa W

Hollie Haradon said:


> Here is today's mani. It's my first go at a chevron.  It's Hard Candy's Piece of Papaya and Zoya's Solange Pixie Dust.


This is awesome.


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> My Memorial Day manicure failed badly. So much I didn't even finish it. I ended up going with a favorite and slapped on Dance Legend Sulley. I still cannot get over how awesome it is. My Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel will be here on Tuesday (boo for no mail on Monday!!) so I'm going to go even more glitter crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Oh man that is the multichrome of my dreams!


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> Oh man that is the multichrome of my dreams!


It shifts from gold to magenta to purple to dark blue to teal.  I have to be careful not to stare at them while driving or operating heavy machinery!! I want the rest of them from this line (I have 3 total) but I think I need at least one back up of this one!!


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> Wow! It's another one that looks absolutely fabulous on you. Your application is always so fantastic! What is your secret?


Thanks a bunch. This is just a great color. Corals look great on everyone, I think. I've been trying for years to get that just-right application. Still working at it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Decided to throw on OPI Tickle My France-y last night for work this week.  I like it, it's a nice neutral that's somewhere between mauve and coffee-with-cream pale brown.  Application was perfect with 2 coats and Seche topper.


----------



## KatieS131

prettylights said:


> Decided to throw on OPI Tickle My France-y last night for work this week.  I like it, it's a nice neutral that's somewhere between mauve and coffee-with-cream pale brown.  Application was perfect with 2 coats and Seche topper.


This is one of my favorite colors because it allows me have a more "professional" mani but doesn't get boring because it shifts between being pink/lavender/beige. Plus it looks perfect with my skin tone and I would imagine it would be pretty universally flattering!


----------



## Hollie Haradon

Monika1 said:


> Lovely! Aww, you're making me miss wearing my PixieDusts. Now I have to certainly pull them out again soon! What strategy did you use for doing the chevron?


Thanks for the love and likes, ladies.

Monika, I have one of those Eclips cutters so I cut my own vinyl chevrons. It was hard to figure out the right size for my nail length. The ones I used were too wide to get perfect spacing. Next time I will make them thinner. I will say, the vinyls make it pretty easy to do.


----------



## Monika1

Hollie Haradon said:


> Thanks for the love and likes, ladies.
> 
> Monika, I have one of those Eclips cutters so I cut my own vinyl chevrons. It was hard to figure out the right size for my nail length. The ones I used were too wide to get perfect spacing. Next time I will make them thinner. I will say, the vinyls make it pretty easy to do.


Thanks for letting me know. I haven't got any craft-type scissors, but should check them out for this sort of use!


----------



## Monika1

Here is Zoya Taylor with some dots of Zoya Brigitte and Odette, plus OPI It's Frosty Outside.


----------



## Christa W

Laquerlicious Bling-A-Ling &amp; Essie Marshmallow jelly sandwich.  I used Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat and 2 coats of Nail Patter Boldness Digital Flash top coat.  Next time I think I will use only the smaller glitters for this look.  I used 3 coats of Marshmallow and only 1 coat of Bling-A-Ling in total.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious Bling-A-Ling &amp; Essie Marshmallow jelly sandwich.  I used Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat and 2 coats of Nail Patter Boldness Digital Flash top coat.  Next time I think I will use only the smaller glitters for this look.  I used 3 coats of Marshmallow and only 1 coat of Bling-A-Ling in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blingsammich.jpg


I really like the triangles too, but agree it would look good with only all the other glitter... or with a whole pile of additional triangles!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> I really like the triangles too, but agree it would look good with only all the other glitter... or with a whole pile of additional triangles!


OMG all triangles!!  I am so doing that.  Here it is just as a topper over Nicole by OPI Khloe Had a Little Lam Lam.


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> Here is Zoya Taylor with some dots of Zoya Brigitte and Odette, plus OPI It's Frosty Outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots lt fl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots rt fl.jpg


Ok, I am usually not a nude polish fan, but I absolutely love this! The colors mesh so well together. I hope you don't mind me doing something similar in future. It's very well done!

 =)


----------



## Stitchie

Did these for the beach this past weekend. My swimsuit was a cobalt blue so it matched with my stamped accent nail =)

The stamping plate is Bundle Monster and the polishes are:

*Butter London - Disco Biscuit

*Butter London - Royal Navy (stamping polish)


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> OMG all triangles!!  I am so doing that.  Here it is just as a topper over Nicole by OPI Khloe Had a Little Lam Lam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blingaling2.jpg


Ooo, I really like this combination!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Did these for the beach this past weekend. My swimsuit was a cobalt blue so it matched with my stamped accent nail =)
> 
> The stamping plate is Bundle Monster and the polishes are:
> 
> *Butter London - Disco Biscuit
> 
> *Butter London - Royal Navy (stamping polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140524_045214.jpg


Nice! I hope you had a super weekend at the beach! I wish I could go to the cottage/beach with a friend - we had a tradition of it; but I don't know that it's happening this year.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Ok, I am usually not a nude polish fan, but I absolutely love this! The colors mesh so well together. I hope you don't mind me doing something similar in future. It's very well done!
> 
> =)


Thanks so much! I really love your bright pink shimmer with cobalt mani too; it's so much fun to see that kind of colour combination in the sun! I'm happy to inspire another mani - I was similarly inspired by other Zoya Naturel collection colour combinations and nail art out there in general. After I did the dots with Odette and Brigitte, I decided it needed some sparkle and added the OPI It's Frosty Outside. I'm really glad I added that - though it doesn't look like it in the photo, it gives an illusion that there are small rhinestones because it's so glittery and is also textured, so it's a bit raised. I think it would also be a good look with just one nail or all the nails done in the same way. There are so many possibilities.


----------



## Kristine Walker

Color Club "Breakfast At...." which is not even remotely a Tiffany blue. It's a straight up mint green, like the color but hate the misleading name.


----------



## Lumaday

KatieS131 said:


> This is one of my favorite colors because it allows me have a more "professional" mani but doesn't get boring because it shifts between being pink/lavender/beige. Plus it looks perfect with my skin tone and I would imagine it would be pretty universally flattering!


I agree, I like that it's different depending on the light.  It's just a nice looking color and I can see why it's one of their best sellers, and definitely universally flattering!  I'll probably change it to something more fun tomorrow night but for now I'm enjoying it a lot considering it's a neutral.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Here is Zoya Taylor with some dots of Zoya Brigitte and Odette, plus OPI It's Frosty Outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots lt fl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots rt fl.jpg


Ah!  I love this, and I have all of those colors but not a dotting tool, darn.  I am definitely going to have to copy this sometime though!


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> Ah!  I love this, and I have all of those colors but not a dotting tool, darn.  I am definitely going to have to copy this sometime though!


You can use a bobby pin or a pin stuck in an eraser.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Here is Zoya Taylor with some dots of Zoya Brigitte and Odette, plus OPI It's Frosty Outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots lt fl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots rt fl.jpg


Damn girl you change your polish a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They always look so cute! I love the touch of glitter! Did you use a dotting tool?


----------



## Esthylove

Stitchie said:


> Did these for the beach this past weekend. My swimsuit was a cobalt blue so it matched with my stamped accent nail =)
> 
> The stamping plate is Bundle Monster and the polishes are:
> 
> *Butter London - Disco Biscuit
> 
> *Butter London - Royal Navy (stamping polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140524_045214.jpg


OMG I LOOOOOOOOOVE this color. Is it sparkly?!


----------



## Christa W

I've had this polish since February and wanted to wait until my nails were long enough and for me to have a peeling base coat. This is 3 coats of Love, Angeline Pass Me the Sweethearts. I also used 1 coat Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash top coat.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Ah!  I love this, and I have all of those colors but not a dotting tool, darn.  I am definitely going to have to copy this sometime though!


Thanks! Well, you probably have a toothpick, or end of a pin that has a coloured ball on it, or a large darning needle, a bobby pin, or a plastic fork from which you can break off most of the times and just use one, or non-functioning pen, or a pencil, etc., etc. They all could work, and with the combination of a few, you'd even have multiple sizes of dotting tools. Of course, there are many little dotting tool sets out there too. Glad you'll be trying something like this!


----------



## Hollie Haradon

prettylights said:


> Ah!  I love this, and I have all of those colors but not a dotting tool, darn.  I am definitely going to have to copy this sometime though!


You can get a 5pc set on Amazon for $1.90 with free shipping. I got a set and it's great. They ship from China so they take a few weeks to arrive but it's worth it.

http://www.amazon.com/2-ways-Acrylic-Design-Dotting-Painting/dp/B005Y6F4WO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1401338084&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=dotting+tool+for+nails


----------



## acostakk

Avon Savage. Looks like I should've put my glasses on for cleanup! Oh well. Unpacking is just as hard on the nails as packing, so it won't be long before I take it off anyway.


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Damn girl you change your polish a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They always look so cute! I love the touch of glitter! Did you use a dotting tool?


Thanks! I'm happy I added the glitter feature. Actually, I still have the red and white Sally Hansen and Gelish combo under there! I generally change RNP once a week, where I wear it plain for a few days and then later embellish it, unless I've planned something that I want to do immediately; and I try to stretch the gel base for three weeks. Two changes a week is more atypical for me. Maybe that will change; we'll see. Christa, on the other hand, changes her nail polish a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Yes, I used dotting tools - I used three different sizes... both ends of one and one end of another, as I have a set of five double-ended dotting tools.

It's sad that before the red &amp; white I broke my thumb nail, and wearing this, I broke my dominant index finger nail. It was a fragile tip, and now the nail underneath the polish just broke off all the way across. I added more polish on the nail to reinforce the polish that is now without a nail base! It's been holding up for a day and a half, but when I take this off, the 'nail' will be shorter...


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> Thanks so much! I really love your bright pink shimmer with cobalt mani too; it's so much fun to see that kind of colour combination in the sun! I'm happy to inspire another mani - I was similarly inspired by other Zoya Naturel collection colour combinations and nail art out there in general. After I did the dots with Odette and Brigitte, I decided it needed some sparkle and added the OPI It's Frosty Outside. I'm really glad I added that - though it doesn't look like it in the photo, it gives an illusion that there are small rhinestones because it's so glittery and is also textured, so it's a bit raised. I think it would also be a good look with just one nail or all the nails done in the same way. There are so many possibilities.


I think you added just the right amount of sparkle with the little glitter dots! I tend to get excited and go overboard with glitter and things but you kept it simple and sweet. It looks great! I think I'll probably do the dots either on an accent nail or across all my nails like you mentioned. cute cute cute!


----------



## Stitchie

Esthylove said:


> OMG I LOOOOOOOOOVE this color. Is it sparkly?!


YES!

Disco Biscuit is _SO _pretty, especially in sunlight! The sparkles have a blue tint to them.

This is an older mani I did with it and The Black Knight. The rainbow of sparkles in The Black Knight matched Disco Biscuit really well =)


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> It's sad that before the red &amp; white I broke my thumb nail, and wearing this, I broke my dominant index finger nail. It was a fragile tip, and now the nail underneath the polish just broke off all the way across. I added more polish on the nail to reinforce the polish that is now without a nail base! It's been holding up for a day and a half, but when I take this off, the 'nail' will be shorter...


Gah! Don't you hate when that happens? I can't stand when I chip a nail and that one ends up being shaped funny compared to the others until it grows back lol

Not that I've perfected the shape of my nails just yet... but it's a work in progress =P


----------



## dressupthedog

Stitchie said:


> YES!
> 
> Disco Biscuit is _SO _pretty, especially in sunlight! The sparkles have a blue tint to them.
> 
> This is an older mani I did with it and The Black Knight. The rainbow of sparkles in The Black Knight matched Disco Biscuit really well =)
> 
> Disco Biscuit.jpg


That really is a great combo! Love that sparkly pink - but how could I not love a color called Disco Biscuit? Haha


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Thanks! Well, you probably have a toothpick, or end of a pin that has a coloured ball on it, or a large darning needle, a bobby pin, or a plastic fork from which you can break off most of the times and just use one, or non-functioning pen, or a pencil, etc., etc. They all could work, and with the combination of a few, you'd even have multiple sizes of dotting tools. Of course, there are many little dotting tool sets out there too. Glad you'll be trying something like this!


I did try it last night and unfortunately need more practice.  I used a regular sized pin, a ball pin, and a bobby pin.  My left hand looked pretty good but I completely messed up my right hand so I just took it all off.  I'll just have to keep on practicing!


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> I did try it last night and unfortunately need more practice.  I used a regular sized pin, a ball pin, and a bobby pin.  My left hand looked pretty good but I completely messed up my right hand so I just took it all off.  I'll just have to keep on practicing!


I have dotting tools and the same thing happens on my right hand mauahahah!!!


----------



## kaitlin1209

I have Maybelline Color Show in Coral Crush on my fingers (close to a dupe for Zoya Wendy) and the bright purple from the Julep summer brights box on my toes (I cannot find the color name and I'm not at home to look.) Normally I wouldn't go for brights on both (I like one bright and one neutral) but I'm so sick of the dreary, rainy weather.


----------



## disconik

prettylights said:


> I did try it last night and unfortunately need more practice.  I used a regular sized pin, a ball pin, and a bobby pin.  My left hand looked pretty good but I completely messed up my right hand so I just took it all off.  I'll just have to keep on practicing!


There's a reason we all show swatches of our non dominant hands!  lol  

Keep at it!  You can find super cheap dotting tool kits on amazon.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Thanks! I'm happy I added the glitter feature. Actually, I still have the red and white Sally Hansen and Gelish combo under there! I generally change RNP once a week, where I wear it plain for a few days and then later embellish it, unless I've planned something that I want to do immediately; and I try to stretch the gel base for three weeks. Two changes a week is more atypical for me. Maybe that will change; we'll see. Christa, on the other hand, changes her nail polish a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Yes, I used dotting tools - I used three different sizes... both ends of one and one end of another, as I have a set of five double-ended dotting tools.
> 
> It's sad that before the red &amp; white I broke my thumb nail, and wearing this, I broke my dominant index finger nail. It was a fragile tip, and now the nail underneath the polish just broke off all the way across. I added more polish on the nail to reinforce the polish that is now without a nail base! It's been holding up for a day and a half, but when I take this off, the 'nail' will be shorter...


I need to try and use my dotting tools again. I bought them and tried a few times and it didn't come out right. But this makes me want to try again! I can't leave my nails bare, I'd have none left by the end of the day! Thank you acrylics!


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> I have dotting tools and the same thing happens on my right hand mauahahah!!!





disconik said:


> There's a reason we all show swatches of our non dominant hands!  lol
> 
> Keep at it!  You can find super cheap dotting tool kits on amazon.


Ha, you two crack me up!  Thanks for making me feel better about my failed attempt!  I've never been very good at nail art although I love painting my nails.  I bought some of those stickers to use for french manicures and I even manage to get those uneven, lol.


----------



## Esthylove

Stitchie said:


> YES!
> 
> Disco Biscuit is _SO _pretty, especially in sunlight! The sparkles have a blue tint to them.
> 
> This is an older mani I did with it and The Black Knight. The rainbow of sparkles in The Black Knight matched Disco Biscuit really well =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disco Biscuit.jpg


I will have to add that to my birthday wish list! My gel is almost the same as that polish but I don't have a color that would match with it for my toes! This would be perfect! How many coats is that?


----------



## Stitchie

Esthylove said:


> I will have to add that to my birthday wish list! My gel is almost the same as that polish but I don't have a color that would match with it for my toes! This would be perfect! How many coats is that?


It is kind of jelly-like so it's three coats in my pictures (plus 1 base + 1 topcoat).

If you wanted to get away with 2 coats, you could do any old hot pink base and a coat of Disco Biscuit over it. But I like the jelly, suspended glitter look with three coats personally =)


----------



## Jessismith

Wet N Wild Megalast - Sugar Coat

This is a really nice pinky nude. I like these polishes!


----------



## Karly65

I've got Serial Shopper from Essie on my fingers, Leonard Street from Nails inc's Carnival Collection.


----------



## dressupthedog

Jessismith said:


> Wet N Wild Megalast - Sugar Coat
> 
> This is a really nice pinky nude. I like these polishes!


 I really like this color. It looks great with your skintone.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I agree, I like that it's different depending on the light.  It's just a nice looking color and I can see why it's one of their best sellers, and definitely universally flattering!  I'll probably change it to something more fun tomorrow night but for now I'm enjoying it a lot considering it's a neutral.


With all this positive talk about it, I'm really glad I just recently got a little OPI mini to try of Tickle My France-y.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It'll be interesting to see what I think about it on me. What do you folks usually do with it - # of coats, French, nail art base, straight simple base/polish/top application?


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I've had this polish since February and wanted to wait until my nails were long enough and for me to have a peeling base coat. This is 3 coats of Love, Angeline Pass Me the Sweethearts. I also used 1 coat Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweethearts.jpg


That is so sweet! It's nice the way with the white jelly base you end up with more pastel and more bright 'versions' of the glitter in the mani.


----------



## Monika1

Hollie Haradon said:


> You can get a 5pc set on Amazon for $1.90 with free shipping. I got a set and it's great. They ship from China so they take a few weeks to arrive but it's worth it.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/2-ways-Acrylic-Design-Dotting-Painting/dp/B005Y6F4WO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&amp;qid=1401338084&amp;sr=8-1&amp;keywords=dotting+tool+for+nails


Yeah, that set looks very much like mine. Mine are all white 'marble' and sadly cost more but also came with some brushes. This is still a better deal!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Avon Savage. Looks like I should've put my glasses on for cleanup! Oh well. Unpacking is just as hard on the nails as packing, so it won't be long before I take it off anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Lovely colour! And it looks like so far, so good on nail regrowth; they look good. How is the new place?


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I think you added just the right amount of sparkle with the little glitter dots! I tend to get excited and go overboard with glitter and things but you kept it simple and sweet. It looks great! I think I'll probably do the dots either on an accent nail or across all my nails like you mentioned. cute cute cute!


Thanks and good luck - I look forward to seeing that next experiment.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> YES!
> 
> Disco Biscuit is _SO _pretty, especially in sunlight! The sparkles have a blue tint to them.
> 
> This is an older mani I did with it and The Black Knight. The rainbow of sparkles in The Black Knight matched Disco Biscuit really well =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disco Biscuit.jpg


Wow! This one is also fantastic. The bold contrast looks really good and the glitter ties it together.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Gah! Don't you hate when that happens? I can't stand when I chip a nail and that one ends up being shaped funny compared to the others until it grows back lol
> 
> Not that I've perfected the shape of my nails just yet... but it's a work in progress =P


Yeah, mine will be uneven for a while. I just don't really want to take them all down that short while those two grow back. But I'm not looking forward to taking this off... maybe I can just apply new polish over the old polish for the index finger. I suppose I could always try - don't know if it will work, but it's kind of like using an enhancement tip, only right now it's just made of polish. I'll be surprised if it holds..

I like the shape of your nails. The square slightly curved holds up better than the full square, and looks, to me, contemporary, and flattering for polish. I tried that in the past but just can't sustain it so I've reluctantly rounded off my corners more. With natural nails, it's always a work in progress...


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> With all this positive talk about it, I'm really glad I just recently got a little OPI mini to try of Tickle My France-y.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It'll be interesting to see what I think about it on me. What do you folks usually do with it - # of coats, French, nail art base, straight simple base/polish/top application?


I just did base and 2 coats with a Seche topper.  I could have used 3, but 2 was good enough.


----------



## Agne Lupenyte

This is my last purchase - Top Coat Opi Gelcolor http://oi59.tinypic.com/25z2tdd.jpg


----------



## biancardi

got my deluxe sample of nailpolish from sephora yesterday, so I  had to try it out - and I love it!!  Formula X Brainchild - a beautiful deep violet creme


----------



## princessbella

Barry M is the best nail polish eva  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> Here is Zoya Taylor with some dots of Zoya Brigitte and Odette, plus OPI It's Frosty Outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots lt fl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots rt fl.jpg


I did it!

It's not an exact replica, but definitely inspired by @@Monika1's lovely mani from a few days ago =)

The colors I used were:

_*Essie - Mint Candy Apple_

*Butter London - Snog

*Nicole by OPI - I'm a Belieber

*OPI - Sparrow Me the Drama

*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented

*Butter London - Indigo Punk


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I did try it last night and unfortunately need more practice.  I used a regular sized pin, a ball pin, and a bobby pin.  My left hand looked pretty good but I completely messed up my right hand so I just took it all off.  I'll just have to keep on practicing!


I would have liked to see them both. Agreed, we all have more trouble working with our non-dominant hands, but we all know that too. So no judgement on that. I imagine you've read some advice for making it easier; there are good posts out there that include things like: paint the base with one or two extra coats of topcoat so you have some buffer when you clean off mistakes, work at a table, rest your hands on the table or put your working hand's pinky and wrist on the table when you work, hold the brush/tool at the closest end to the brush/dotter, do things slowly, accept some imperfection, and if you mess up one nail you only have to redo that nail and don't have to give up the project. Have fun!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Ha, you two crack me up!  Thanks for making me feel better about my failed attempt!  I've never been very good at nail art although I love painting my nails.  I bought some of those stickers to use for french manicures and I even manage to get those uneven, lol.


Tee, hee, I have that same problem with those French mani stickers. I haven't done/tried a French mani in a long time! I always admire the edgy ones on others, so I really should try again sometime soon, but there are so many ideas jumbling around in my head and not enough time to do them all. I haven't decided what to choose for next!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Wet N Wild Megalast - Sugar Coat
> 
> This is a really nice pinky nude. I like these polishes!


That is really beautiful @Jessismith. And so refined-looking! How many coats do you need with it?


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I just did base and 2 coats with a Seche topper.  I could have used 3, but 2 was good enough.


Good to know, thanks! I'll put a note - _should_ work with 2 coats.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I did it!
> 
> It's not an exact replica, but definitely inspired by @@Monika1's lovely mani from a few days ago =)
> 
> The colors I used were:
> 
> _*Essie - Mint Candy Apple_
> 
> *Butter London - Snog
> 
> *Nicole by OPI - I'm a Belieber
> 
> *OPI - Sparrow Me the Drama
> 
> *L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented
> 
> *Butter London - Indigo Punk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140530_012600.jpg


I love the colour combo and the way you've made two hearts out of the negative space (and maybe a third on your thumb? can't see for sure)! Yay! Actually... this gives me an idea... next post coming...


----------



## Monika1

Hi polish-crazy people!

I posted my last 30 Manis Marathon mani only very recently, but we haven't had this kind of thing on here for a while. And Jay @@JC327 mentioned an interest in doing another one. I'm interested in doing another -slow- one!

So - What do you think of doing another _moderately and reasonably s l o w - paced _marathon (every 4 or 5 days, so it would take four or five months, but not be a huge personal time- or nail-health-pressure?) where the 30 inspirations are people's submitted manis?

If there's interest, I think we should start a new thread. I'm going to go see if I can figure out how to do that now! Yup - I figured it out and here it is: *https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/*. I haven't done anything like this before, so if someone is interested in helping with collecting and putting together the inspirations into an image that would be great. I'm thinking of something where you could see all the inspiration thumbnails, but then could also see/zoom in to the specific 'inspiration of the 5 days' as well. All advice is welcome... on the new thread!


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> Lovely colour! And it looks like so far, so good on nail regrowth; they look good. How is the new place?


Thank you! I decided I want to keep them short, so of course they are growing like crazy. The house...looks like a preschool exploded in the living room. So. Many. Toys. But, I cooked a real dinner in the kitchen tonight and we had a place to sit and eat it, so progress!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No pic. But, I'm wearing OPI-Where Did Suzi's Man-Go. Such a pretty orange!


----------



## SaraP

I generally do my own gel nails, because polish takes forever to dry...but you all have inspired me to change it up.

Someone mentioned Seche Vite Dry Fast top coat and it is great, now I'm looking for a base coat. Well first do I really need one? and if so which one?


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

_A Teal Polish_ + some nail tattoos I picked up in the JCPenny check-out lane,,,


----------



## Monika1

sarap said:


> I generally do my own gel nails, because polish takes forever to dry...but you all have inspired me to change it up.
> 
> Someone mentioned Seche Vite Dry Fast top coat and it is great, now I'm looking for a base coat. Well first do I really need one? and if so which one?


Well... funny comment on this: you could use your gel polish as the base. I do that quite often, but my nails are otherwise quite weak, and the gel polish (plus its base and top-coat of course) makes a nice smooth long-lasting base. If yours aren't weak/brittle/etc., you might be quite happy with Cult Nails Get It On Perfecting Base Coat, Zoya Anchor Base Coat or Get Even Ridge-Filling Base Coat if you have ridges or unevenness you'd like to combat, Nubar Foundation Base-Coat or even a simple Revlon Colorstay Base Coat. I find all of these work fairly well based on personal experience, but am personally not too fussy about base coats, so long as I don't get too much staining and the polish stays in place. I tend to save the ridge-filler for one thumbnail that has more ridges and use anything else on the others when I don't have a gel polish on. But my polish lasts fairly well on my nails, other than when I'm dealing with weak nail corners.

If your polish doesn't last beyond two or three days, you're in a different league for requirements of base coats than I am, and they might be more important to you for extending the wear. I heard some people talking about an Orly rubber? bonder? base coat product for that - Orly Bonder? Please chime in if you remember. I haven't personally tried it though.


----------



## Monika1

scooby dynamite said:


> _A Teal Polish_ + some nail tattoos I picked up in the JCPenny check-out lane,,,


Just so gorgeous! I always enjoy seeing your posts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I really love the thumb and ring and pinky finger design!


----------



## SaraP

@@Monika1 thanks for the tips. I've never had a polish stain my nails until my last mani with Sally Hansons please sea me...


----------



## Meggpi

A messy half moon on my poor destroyed nails. Julep Dianna and Zoya Tomoko.  I was going for a texture on smooth thing.  I think it looks better in person.


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> A messy half moon on my poor destroyed nails. Julep Dianna and Zoya Tomoko.  I was going for a texture on smooth thing.  I think it looks better in person.


Oooh! I like that combination. Tomoko highlights Dianna and vice-versa even just on the colour, so I can imagine it's even better when you can peer at and touch the texture.


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> That is really beautiful @Jessismith. And so refined-looking! How many coats do you need with it?


Thanks. I'm really enjoying it this week. Still no chips or even edge wear. This was three coats over a basecoat and with SV topper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SashaHope

I'm wearing Model's Own speckled eggs in purple. I love it! 

Pastel colours are my favourite, they look good enough to eat!


----------



## CassieM

Sorry, double post I was trying to submit on my phone and messed up! Can't wait for the moble version of MUT!


----------



## CassieM

I just did my first marbled mani with Essie's watermelon and color club's london calling. It turned out better than I expected! Usually I don't like the results of my nail art attempts, but I might keep this a couple of days!


----------



## jesemiaud

CassieM said:


> I just did my first marbled mani with Essie's watermelon and color club's london calling. It turned out better than I expected! Usually I don't like the results of my nail art attempts, but I might keep this a couple of days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-1.JPG


cute! I like the color combo!


----------



## CassieM

jesemiaud said:


> cute! I like the color combo!


Thank you! Pink and green seems really summery to me for some reason, I love it! The colors together look like watermelon colors, I think it might be fun to try the same colors in a french manicure or something. Like a pink base and green tip - I can't decide if it would look cute or cheesy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Finally got my hands on the OPI Beach Sandies!!!  So happy!  Here is my favorite What's A Little Rain Forest?  Why, oh why, can these not be full sized??  It's hard to see the details in this cell phone pic but there seems to be a little purple glitter in there too.  These are less sparkly than the other OPI Liquid Sands and some other textured polishes but there's still some there.  I seriously think this is my second favorite OPI textured polish so far behind Alcatraz...Rocks of course!


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - The Girls Are Out

I enjoy the micro shimmers in this fuscia.


----------



## Jessismith

Christa W said:


> Finally got my hands on the OPI Beach Sandies!!!  So happy!  Here is my favorite What's A Little Rain Forest?  Why, oh why, can these not be full sized??  It's hard to see the details in this cell phone pic but there seems to be a little purple glitter in there too.  These are less sparkly than the other OPI Liquid Sands and some other textured polishes but there's still some there.  I seriously think this is my second favorite OPI textured polish so far behind Alcatraz...Rocks of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain Forest.jpg


Gorgeous blue shade. Beautiful on you!


----------



## Lisa Sherin

Opi - Push and Pur-pull. Such a gorgeous colour but it's chipping like crazy! :/


----------



## Lolo22

OCC pool boy and Julep Gianna. My first OCC, love it and dries crazy fast!!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Thank you! I decided I want to keep them short, so of course they are growing like crazy.
> 
> The house...looks like a preschool exploded in the living room. So. Many. Toys. But, I cooked a real dinner in the kitchen tonight and we had a place to sit and eat it, so progress!


Yay for the move and the dinner! Eep for the living room! Then again, with hockey and other sports gear and this and that tool, and all that mail! here is not much better, and then on top of that is all the dog fur - I think you'd take your mess over mine!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm currently wearing no polish. I had been really lazy and let my polish chip for awhile, and finally just took it off tonight with the plan of painting them again, but it didn't happen because I decided I didn't want to spend the time since I'm tired and ready to go to bed. I might keep them that way because a new nail salon/spa just opened up and for their grand opening they are offering 50% off all services...so I might go get gel (probably polish, not extensions) since it'll cost about the same as a regular mani but last a lot longer!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Thanks. I'm really enjoying it this week. Still no chips or even edge wear. This was three coats over a basecoat and with SV topper.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That's really great; I should look into these Megalasts - I haven't tried one.


----------



## Monika1

CassieM said:


> I just did my first marbled mani with Essie's watermelon and color club's london calling. It turned out better than I expected! Usually I don't like the results of my nail art attempts, but I might keep this a couple of days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-1.JPG


I'm glad it worked out so well for you! It's a fun lime-fuschsia combination!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Finally got my hands on the OPI Beach Sandies!!!  So happy!  Here is my favorite What's A Little Rain Forest?  Why, oh why, can these not be full sized??  It's hard to see the details in this cell phone pic but there seems to be a little purple glitter in there too.  These are less sparkly than the other OPI Liquid Sands and some other textured polishes but there's still some there.  I seriously think this is my second favorite OPI textured polish so far behind Alcatraz...Rocks of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain Forest.jpg


That's a gorgeous blue; and don't they have full-size ones? I find that really odd. I don't have either, I guess this one is a lot more turquoise than Kiss Me at Midnight. It would go really well with a lot of colours for nail art!

But with all the polish, I imagine it would be hard for you to get to the six mani point with this... Trying to talk you down here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Essie - The Girls Are Out
> 
> I enjoy the micro shimmers in this fuscia.


Sweet and summery!


----------



## Monika1

Lolo22 said:


> OCC pool boy and Julep Gianna. My first OCC, love it and dries crazy fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I'm seeing the most gorgeous blues here. See- this would be a beautiful inspiration... hmm, wonder whether I could manage to mix up a colour like this from what I have...  or just go look for this one - amazing! And lovely with the accent.


----------



## JC327

Hollie Haradon said:


> I am currently wearing Sephora Formula X in Solar Flare. Accent nails is white with China Glaze, stamped with a MoYou London plate. I think the accent nail needs a pearl glaze to tie it in better.


Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> Periwinkle seems to be a pretty popular shade as of late so thought I'd give it a shot =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140512_233634.jpg
> 
> This is Butter London Sprog with Konad Black Special Polish stamped in a zebra pattern from Bundle Monster plates.


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Momsgotmail said:


> Long time no post!  I have been so confused by the new layout of MUT and I was too busy to figure things out.  I am so impressed by the fact that my tenoverten polish has lasted for 3 days with no chipping or major tip wear, including some light gardening yesterday without gloves!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I had to share.  I do have my butter london base and topcoat on, plus Julep's ta da fast dry, but I use that with everything, and most of my polishes last only two days.  Has anyone else had this positive long-lasting experience with tenoverten?  Anyway, here are the pics of tenoverten Spring:
> 
> Day 2:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7695.jpg
> 
> Day 3:
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7700.JPG


Nice color!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> A stray piece of glitter got in my Seche UNACCEPTABLE
> 
> China Glaze Sunday Funday, Julep Nikki, China Glaze I'm a Go-Glitter


Love the colors!


----------



## JC327

CaseyR said:


> Picked up this blue-purple shade of Nail Candy from Garage a while back.  For a random impulse buy at the counter, it actually goes on quite well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garage.jpg


Cute!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I couldn't decide between the 2 shades of Rimmel Sweetie Crush textured polishes I bought yesterday morning so I put on both.  This is Blueberry Whizz and Candy Floss Cutie.  I think I may go back to CVS and get the green and purple shades.  Not sure if I want the yellow one yet or not.
> 
> (it's sideways on purpose btw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetiecrushduo.jpg


Love that pink!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Zoya Kalista.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Sometimes my shopping journeys lead me to unexpected purchases. I left my house this morning before work in search of some Essie polishes at Big Lots because someone had posted some on IG. I pretty much picked my store clean of some Nicole by OPI's and other stuff last week but I thought I would give it a try. I didn't find anything there so I was a little bummed. I drove to the next shopping plaza over and ventured into my JC Penney to see if their salon had the OPI Glitter Off yet (which they did not!!) and on the way out I stopped by Sephora to look at a display. I forgot they have a clearance section so me, the ultra cheapskate, headed over there. They had a ton of the Sephora X glitters I want but I thought it was not a $6.00 kind of day and almost left. Behind all of those were some other polishes. I found 5 or 6 Deborah Lippmann polishes. One of them was Va Va Voom and it was tagged at $4.00. It looked like a previous tag was covered up as most of the other ones were $6-8 so I snatched it up without really looking at it or any swatches. I was in a hurry to get home before my shift started.
> 
> So for my first DL I have so say... OMG is this polish pretty. I did 1 coat of Revlon Urban over 2 coats of DIY glue base (after reading reviews I knew I couldn't get away without it) and then 1 coat of Va Va Voom using the dab method. I then applied 1 coat of Gelous and a coat of Seche over top. I was trying to keep it to as few layers as possible. I think it worked. Next time I may do 2 coats Urban and even thin out the glitter but it ended up turning out better than I expected.
> 
> My only complaint... That bottle is annoying to hold as a prop!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vavavoom.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10171774_10152839772612785_6262598567321612459_n.jpg


So sparkly!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Breaking up the brights with a favorite neutral. I love the subtle shimmer in this great greige.
> 
> Essie Mochachino


Great color!


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> Deborah Lippmann Mermaid's Dream


Stunning!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> I'm obsesssed with anything that looks like a mermaid to me, I've loved that color for so long.  I ended up cheaping out and getting Revlon Perfumerie Wintergreen, which is close enough but also smells like mint which I'm also obsessed with.
> 
> OPI Muppet's World Tour (Julep Winter undies, it isn't opaque but I wanted it to look as close to the bottle as possible)


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

CaseyR said:


> Ever since my sister gave me a bottle of Lippman's _Across the Universe_ I've been hooked on her line!  And I totally found the same thing with the trying to hold up the bottle in a photo a while back; so small!  I guess good things do come in small packages (in this case) lol


I need this color!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> This is my favorite nail polish, OPI "Call Me Gwen-Ever" under OPI "Oy Another Polish Joke"
> 
> I've had the OY polish for a while now and never used it because I'm not a fan of gold. But then I saw on Pinterest someone layered it over an orange-coral and it looked great so I thought I'd try it out! I like how it makes it kind of fiery!


Great combo!


----------



## JC327

BeautyJunction said:


> So I have been persisting with the small floral nail art stickers as I don't feel like sitting up poring over my nails for too long. This is Color Club Peace Out Purple from my April Lip Factory Box. It is an actual neon purple with a crelly - more jelly than creme - finish, but my camera likes to argue about  colours. The nail stickers' colour is true, though. I have piled them on each nail; the middle finger actually has some four different stickers!


Love the color and nail stickers!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> My last few manis, which I didn't take pics of, were:
> 
> Zoya - Charisma - I love the color but hate the formula.  I had giant chips all over my nails by the next day, and even an hour after I put it on, and that was with a good base coat.  I don't want to add a top coat because I like the satin finish but I think I will have to in the future to stop the chipping.
> 
> Zoya Aurora - Gorgeous purple holo polish, love it!  3 coats really made the holo layers stand out.
> 
> Zoya Rue - beautiful, delicate and classy shade.  I then added Brigitte to the tips and it was a classic but fun mani due to the color contrast
> 
> Currently - OPI Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh? - I really like this one.  It's a light mushroom shade that works well with my skin tone.  Perfect formula, opaque in 2 coats and self-leveled nicely.  I'll post pics later.


Aurora is such a great color!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Avon Orange You Quick and Julep Kyla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

DonnaD said:


> Hi!  Just checking in so I can follow this thread.  The new board has got my poor old mind so confused!
> 
> I still live but I have no nails...some are broken below the quick because one should always wear gardening gloves.  Just a fyi.


Sorry to hear that, looking foward to seeing your manis.


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> I didn't take any pics of OPI Did You 'Ear About Van Gogh because my Smitten Polish order arrived today and I just had to put one on!  I was technically on a polish no-buy, but Smitten Polish doesn't always have everything in stock and I've been eyeing them for a while so I snapped up Glacial Springs, Harold's Crayon, Cauldron of Rainbows, and Ker-Bloom.  This is Harold's Crayon, 2 coats with Seche top.  It's GORGEOUS.  In low light it looks like a basic shimmery purple, which will be good for work, but when the sun comes out BAM!  Rainbow holo goodness!  Here's a quick pic I snapped:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMAG2819.jpg


Nice holo!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> CoverGirl Outlast in Bronze Beauty topped with Color Club Backstage Pass.


Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> I've been distracted by gardening, among other things, and had planned to stamp this before I showed it, but here are my 'green thumbs' ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May Green lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> May Green rt.jpg
> 
> Left, thumb to pinky: Zoya Rikki; Sally Hansen Mint Sorbet; Zoya Josie, Vespa, Tracie
> 
> Right: Sally Hansen Minto Sorbet; Zoya Rikki, Josie, Vespa, Tracie


Beautiful greens!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> Zoya Harper. This showed up on my doorstep from a friend who knew I was having a crap time with my job hunt so I like it twice as much. It's like five year old me designed a polish.


Thats so sweet of your friend. Good luck with the job hunting process.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Finally redid my nails! OPI Sprung.


----------



## EmmaColeman

I currently have OPI Dulce De Leche on stiletto nails. I had a wedding at the weekend and it was a perfect neutral colour. I had a lot of compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

Jessismith said:


> Essie - The Girls Are Out
> 
> I enjoy the micro shimmers in this fuscia.


I am loving that color! Have to keep an eye out for it.

I must be on a pink kick lately... lol


----------



## Monika1

EmmaColeman said:


> I currently have OPI Dulce De Leche on stiletto nails. I had a wedding at the weekend and it was a perfect neutral colour. I had a lot of compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It would be great to see a pic! It's exciting to hear you're pulling off stiletto nails; how do you find living with them or was it a one day thing?


----------



## oneallmama

Orly Elation Generation


----------



## disconik

Kind of off topic, but has Parasoul been around since the Great Website Shift of 2014?  I miss him!


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> Finally redid my nails! OPI Sprung.


Copper tones are so beautiful! I guess you decided against the gel this time around?


----------



## Esthylove

Hmmmm you guys are helping me decide what to do with my nails today!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

Stitchie said:


> I did it!
> 
> It's not an exact replica, but definitely inspired by @@Monika1's lovely mani from a few days ago =)
> 
> The colors I used were:
> 
> _*Essie - Mint Candy Apple_
> 
> *Butter London - Snog
> 
> *Nicole by OPI - I'm a Belieber
> 
> *OPI - Sparrow Me the Drama
> 
> *L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented
> 
> *Butter London - Indigo Punk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140530_012600.jpg


Love this!!!


----------



## Christa W

Sporting shorter nails and Sally Hansen Color Foil polish in Purple Alloy.

I think I've finally found that replacement purple I've been looking for.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> Copper tones are so beautiful! I guess you decided against the gel this time around?


Not decided against...just decided I couldn't handle having nothing on my nails and it gave me something to do at work before any of my kids came.


----------



## Nic1986

Some unnamed Hard Candy mini. I really wish they'd put the names of the polish on the minis. I have the Color Cube Collection (24 polishes) and there are a few I'd REALLY like to have full sized bottles of, but none of them have names and I don't know how or where to find them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

disconik said:


> Kind of off topic, but has Parasoul been around since the Great Website Shift of 2014?  I miss him!


Good point, @@Parasoul, how are things?


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Sporting shorter nails and Sally Hansen Color Foil polish in Purple Alloy.
> 
> I think I've finally found that replacement purple I've been looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Congratulations! It looks good. Did you make sure to get a back-up? And how many beautiful purple polishes did you succeed in gaining along the search?


----------



## Monika1

oneallmama said:


> Orly Elation Generation


I've really been enjoying all the variations on this flecked/beglittered fuchsia-pink theme here. It's a great spring/summer and year-round option. This is a wonderful colour on you. Welcome!


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Congratulations! It looks good. Did you make sure to get a back-up? And how many beautiful purple polishes did you succeed in gaining along the search?


I will buy a back up when these go on sale but at $6.97 no thanks.  I've bought nearly 60 purple polishes since I started looking granted only about 30 or so were specifically for that purpose!  LOL.  It's not the same formula as the one I was trying to replace, this one is foil so it's not a perfect match in that regard color wise it's spot on.  I didn't have much trouble with the foil polish either but I did buff my nails and used OPI Lay Down That Base that came with my Push &amp; Shove.


----------



## disconik

Christa W said:


> I will buy a back up when these go on sale but at $6.97 no thanks.  I've bought nearly 60 purple polishes since I started looking granted only about 30 or so were specifically for that purpose!  LOL.  It's not the same formula as the one I was trying to replace, this one is foil so it's not a perfect match in that regard color wise it's spot on.  I didn't have much trouble with the foil polish either but I did buff my nails and used OPI Lay Down That Base that came with my Push &amp; Shove.


I'll keep my eyes open now that I know you're looking for a purple polish that color!


----------



## Lumaday

I put on Flower Polish Good Bud-dy last night with one coat of Sally Hansen Fanta-Sea on the accent nails last night.  I'll post a pic later, but I have to say I love the Flower Polish formula.  For this being a polish under 5 dollars I was really impressed with it.  The formula is almost tacky and a little on the thick side but still leveled well on the second coat and it dried really fast.  LOVE the color - it's a bright teal-green and so pretty.  I got this shade in the Allure box and I'm going to have to scope out Wal Mart for more of these!


----------



## Stitchie

Christa W said:


> Sporting shorter nails and Sally Hansen Color Foil polish in Purple Alloy.
> 
> I think I've finally found that replacement purple I've been looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I've been wondering how those foil polishes look! Not half bad =) Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Stitchie

On the topic of purple polishes...

I won my firm's weight loss competition yesterday and the prize is a Amex Gift card so I treated myself to a couple Cirque polishes, Queen Majesty &amp; Fascination Street.

I have been lusting after owning _ANY _Cirque polish for a while now so I thought it was a fitting treat to myself for my hard work =)

I can't wait to receive them and show all of you! If you haven't heard of Cirque Colors, check them out!!! They make the most gorgeous holographics I've ever seen!


----------



## Christa W

Stitchie said:


> I've been wondering how those foil polishes look! Not half bad =) Thanks for sharing!


Wear was kind of meh.  I didn't top coat and had some tip wear already by lunch and all I have done is game and type. /shrug.


----------



## Christa W

Sally Girl polishes for June are too cute.  This is my favorite.  It's called Blueberry.




Using over one coat of Glitter-A-Peel from Nail Pattern Boldness and one coat of NPB Digital Nails on top


----------



## jesemiaud

Stitchie said:


> On the topic of purple polishes...
> 
> I won my firm's weight loss competition yesterday and the prize is a Amex Gift card so I treated myself to a couple Cirque polishes, Queen Majesty &amp; Fascination Street.
> 
> I have been lusting after owning _ANY _Cirque polish for a while now so I thought it was a fitting treat to myself for my hard work =)
> 
> I can't wait to receive them and show all of you! If you haven't heard of Cirque Colors, check them out!!! They make the most gorgeous holographics I've ever seen!


Congrats!


----------



## Meggpi

Zoya Reagan, Julep Something Blue, Sally Hansen Pacific Blue. Not sure what I was going for.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> On the topic of purple polishes...
> 
> I won my firm's weight loss competition yesterday and the prize is a Amex Gift card so I treated myself to a couple Cirque polishes, Queen Majesty &amp; Fascination Street.
> 
> I have been lusting after owning _ANY _Cirque polish for a while now so I thought it was a fitting treat to myself for my hard work =)
> 
> I can't wait to receive them and show all of you! If you haven't heard of Cirque Colors, check them out!!! They make the most gorgeous holographics I've ever seen!


Congratulations; That's a fantastic accomplishment!  I've been eyeing Cirque for a while too - none in my stash, so I'll have to keep an eye out for opportunities to get one...or a few. I'll enjoy seeing your new manis. I've been avoiding getting a whole bunch of polish right now because I know I have a lot of untrieds, but it's nice to get the special ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No pics. But, I'm wearing Julep's Tracy.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Wear was kind of meh.  I didn't top coat and had some tip wear already by lunch and all I have done is game and type. /shrug.


Yeah, and I was reading about the buffing and special base coat and thinking..."too much work for me!" though I was really impressed how not-foily your application looked.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Essie Love Every Minute


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> Since I love this L'Oreal Royalty Reinvented so much, thought I'd do some light gold accents to make it more fun =)
> 
> Royalty Reinvented is the base
> 
> Gold sequins from Born Pretty Store and stamps are from Bundle Monster plates
> 
> Butter London - The 444 (gold glitter)
> 
> Butter London - Marbs (stamping polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140518_030548.jpg
> 
> with flash^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140518_030747.jpg
> 
> without flash^^^


Amazing mani! I must look for royalty reinvented its such a great purple.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Essence Me &amp; My Lover. Silly name, great color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Love that color, I almost picked it up last time i was shopping.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious Lemon Limeade over Wet n' Wild I'm So Jaded from the Spoiled line.  Accent nails are OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls stamped with Sally Hansen Insta-Dri In Record Lime using Bundle Monster BM-308 and Lemon Limeade filling in the citrus.  All three of the neon toppers are flipping amazing.  I can't even handle the awesome!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LemonLimeade.jpg
> 
> Warning!!  You may want to wear some sunglasses before viewing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neontoppers.jpg


Awesome mani! Those neon toppers have me drooling.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I have 18 textured OPI's alone!!!  I think all in total I have like 69 that are considered "textured" and not just bumpy glitters!!!  And I can't get enough.


Oh wow! I loved textured polishes but i dont own that many.


----------



## JC327

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Liquid Sky Lacquers Water Lilies....I just adore this polish but it was a pain in the butt to work with. It's jam packed with glitter and all the pieces kept getting stuck in the brush. This is three thin coats. It's such a pretty color, though, so I will deal with it.
> 
> ETA: I have no idea why the pic is sideways or how to fix it...sorry.


Sorry it was dificult to work with, looks pretty.


----------



## JC327

sarap said:


> Sally Hansen Please Sea Me and OPI Serious Sparkle


Great combo!


----------



## JC327

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Tiger Blossom. It's like an orangy red.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Classic mani, so pretty!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Another Essie - Mamba
> 
> A simple, pretty pinky-brown-tan neutral. I think that pretty well describes it.


Lovely as usual, i definitely need to add more Essies to my collection.


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> Blue ombre from a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JulieG Crushed Candy, just applied tonight:


Great job! love the Julie G.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> So I've finally stamped the greens - a week later... Yes, the gel polish base from over two weeks ago is lifting and the whole thing needs to be removed, but I might even be silly and try another polish colour before I remove the base and apply a new gel polish. Will see; it depends on my mood. I just have a bunch of polishes I want to try!
> 
> Here I played with single and double stamping with three greens: Nubar Forest and Greener, and Zoya Hunter. A black and white panda would be really cute in the midst of this. Maybe when I get to trying decals in earnest. So many ideas and too little energy.
> 
> 
> 
> Green bamboo lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Green bamboo rt.jpg


Looks great! I agree a panda would be adorable.


----------



## disconik

Christa W said:


> Sally Girl polishes for June are too cute.  This is my favorite.  It's called Blueberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7494.JPG
> 
> Using over one coat of Glitter-A-Peel from Nail Pattern Boldness and one coat of NPB Digital Nails on top


Super cute!  How are you liking the NPB stuff?  I'm in love with both of those products.


----------



## Stitchie

jesemiaud said:


> Congrats!





Monika1 said:


> Congratulations; That's a fantastic accomplishment!  I've been eyeing Cirque for a while too - none in my stash, so I'll have to keep an eye out for opportunities to get one...or a few. I'll enjoy seeing your new manis. I've been avoiding getting a whole bunch of polish right now because I know I have a lot of untrieds, but it's nice to get the special ones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!!

Yea... I have a bunch of untried polishes also lol It's funny how we always want to gravitate back to colors we've used before because we love them that much!


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Sorry to hear that, looking foward to seeing your manis.


I am too, @@DonnaD! I hope that those nails are finally back to happy.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I look forward to both of you sharing your exciting talent by being active in the upcoming challenge: www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014 - the good thing is that this one will give five days for us to do each mani, meaning nail-friendly pace! (And time for our super-active polishers to do others in between too.)


----------



## acostakk

I've been intrigued by the Revlon Parfumerie polishes, so when I found a two pack on clearance for $3.... This is Spun Sugar. I had some bubbling but always assume that's user error/impatience. I thought the scent was fun at first, but by morning it was making me gag and I had to keep my hands away from my face! Something tells me I'll never reach for it again I have other silvers I like better.

.


----------



## Jessismith

Christa W said:


> Sporting shorter nails and Sally Hansen Color Foil polish in Purple Alloy.
> 
> I think I've finally found that replacement purple I've been looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Beautiful purple!


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Looks great! I agree a panda would be adorable.





JC327 said:


> Beautiful greens!


Thanks, Jay! I'll have to do a panda at some point, but it didn't happen for this one. h34r: /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Have to find another mani for it!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> I've been intrigued by the Revlon Parfumerie polishes, so when I found a two pack on clearance for $3.... This is Spun Sugar. I had some bubbling but always assume that's user error/impatience. I thought the scent was fun at first, but by morning it was making me gag and I had to keep my hands away from my face! Something tells me I'll never reach for it again I have other silvers I like better.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Eep, that's too bad about the scent/odor! But it's a nice combination with the stickers. :flowers:


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> Wear was kind of meh.  I didn't top coat and had some tip wear already by lunch and all I have done is game and type. /shrug.


GAME?! what game?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I game!


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - Ladies Who Lunch


----------



## Christa W

Esthylove said:


> GAME?! what game?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I game!


Currently playing Rift.  My friend wanted someone to play with her and I was taking a break from WOW.


----------



## Christa W

Jessismith said:


> Nina Ultra Pro - Ladies Who Lunch


This is gorgeous.  I keep passing up a set of clearance Nina pro polishes at my Bealls Outlet store.  How is the formula?  I don't own any of them?


----------



## Jessismith

Christa W said:


> This is gorgeous.  I keep passing up a set of clearance Nina pro polishes at my Bealls Outlet store.  How is the formula?  I don't own any of them?


I really love them! Most now have a pretty wide flat brush if you like that type application. Formula has been consistently good for me.


----------



## Christa W

Jessismith said:


> I really love them! Most now have a pretty wide flat brush if you like that type application. Formula has been consistently good for me.


Sweet! I'm going to go grab them tomorrow if they are still there!!


----------



## Stitchie

Did these last night!

Going to a Bruno Mars concert Saturday so wanted to do something fun for that! I really love how these ended up turning out. I'm so hit and miss with striping tape but was able to get it to go on pretty straight this time =)

I used:

*BornPrettyStore Silver Striping Tape

*Butter London - Snog

*Butter London - Lovely Jubbly (glitter)


----------



## acostakk

Stitchie said:


> Did these last night!
> 
> Going to a Bruno Mars concert Saturday so wanted to do something fun for that! I really love how these ended up turning out. I'm so hit and miss with striping tape but was able to get it to go on pretty straight this time =)
> 
> I used:
> 
> *BornPrettyStore Silver Striping Tape
> 
> *Butter London - Snog
> 
> *Butter London - Lovely Jubbly (glitter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140606_070648.jpg


Beautiful!


----------



## Lumaday

So here's Flower Polish Good Bud-dy with Sally Hansen Hypnautical on the accent nail.

Wear time has been good, I only have a little bit of tip wear and I put this on a few days ago.  That's pretty good for me since I type a lot.  The formula on the Flower polish is almost like a jelly so I think I'm going to try to do a glitter sandwich with it before I take it off as an experiment.  

I just adore this color!  I have lots of blues and teals but for some reason this one just stands out to me - it's the perfect combo of blue and green, highly pigmented, and I love the jelly-like finish.  It is brighter teal-green than this pic shows.  My camera has a tough time with accurate representation of blue and green for some reason.  

My nails are finally getting longish again so I'm pretty excited about that    They were breaking and peeling a lot but the OPI Nail Envy base I've been using for a few months now has helped a ton.


----------



## MrsShaw

China Glaze in "Dress Me Up", "Foie Gras" and "Harvest Moon" all from their Hunger Games Collection... bear with my halfway grown out acrylics... ugh


----------



## Christa W

MrsShaw said:


> China Glaze in "Dress Me Up", "Foie Gras" and "Harvest Moon" all from their Hunger Games Collection... bear with my halfway grown out acrylics... ugh


What a cool color combination I love it!!


----------



## MrsShaw

Christa W said:


> What a cool color combination I love it!!


Thank ya, miss!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

Stitchie said:


> Did these last night!
> 
> Going to a Bruno Mars concert Saturday so wanted to do something fun for that! I really love how these ended up turning out. I'm so hit and miss with striping tape but was able to get it to go on pretty straight this time =)
> 
> I used:
> 
> *BornPrettyStore Silver Striping Tape
> 
> *Butter London - Snog
> 
> *Butter London - Lovely Jubbly (glitter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140606_070648.jpg


Looks great!  Love these designs!



MrsShaw said:


> China Glaze in "Dress Me Up", "Foie Gras" and "Harvest Moon" all from their Hunger Games Collection... bear with my halfway grown out acrylics... ugh


Awesome!  Really creative!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

1 coat Rainbow Honey Rose Macaron over 2 coats Sephorax Brazen


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Zoya Reagan, Julep Something Blue, Sally Hansen Pacific Blue. Not sure what I was going for.


I like the way the blues really glow on Reagan! Pretty and unique.


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Seafoam (again). I also have these nail guides which I've used with regular polish and loved them. So I tried them with my gel. I was going to try with white gel polish but I wasn't sure how they were going to work. After I cured the 3rd coat of color I tried to stick the guide on my nail. Since the color has a tacky layer I couldn't get it to stick. I tried anyways but wasn't happy with it at all. On my other hand I forgot to use it after one coat of top coat. I wiped this off with rubbing alcohol and applied the guide and it worked a lot better. So i cured it then put another top coat over it. Although I love the seafoam, I'm not happy with the way the glitter came out on my middle finger. Has anyone tried guides with gel and had good results?


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Did these last night!
> 
> Going to a Bruno Mars concert Saturday so wanted to do something fun for that! I really love how these ended up turning out. I'm so hit and miss with striping tape but was able to get it to go on pretty straight this time =)
> 
> I used:
> 
> *BornPrettyStore Silver Striping Tape
> 
> *Butter London - Snog
> 
> *Butter London - Lovely Jubbly (glitter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140606_070648.jpg


Wow, that looks fantastic! Your lines are super; I really enjoy geometric designs.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> So here's Flower Polish Good Bud-dy with Sally Hansen Hypnautical on the accent nail.
> 
> Wear time has been good, I only have a little bit of tip wear and I put this on a few days ago.  That's pretty good for me since I type a lot.  The formula on the Flower polish is almost like a jelly so I think I'm going to try to do a glitter sandwich with it before I take it off as an experiment.
> 
> I just adore this color!  I have lots of blues and teals but for some reason this one just stands out to me - it's the perfect combo of blue and green, highly pigmented, and I love the jelly-like finish.  It is brighter teal-green than this pic shows.  My camera has a tough time with accurate representation of blue and green for some reason.
> 
> My nails are finally getting longish again so I'm pretty excited about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They were breaking and peeling a lot but the OPI Nail Envy base I've been using for a few months now has helped a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10401541_816597240937_1705806405943418686_n.jpg


It's a beautiful colour and pretty combination! I'll have to look into that brand; well pigmented polishes are always a plus. I'm glad that you've been able to grow your nails with the Nail Envy base. I also find the peeling so frustrating!


----------



## Monika1

MrsShaw said:


> China Glaze in "Dress Me Up", "Foie Gras" and "Harvest Moon" all from their Hunger Games Collection... bear with my halfway grown out acrylics... ugh


This is such a creative colour choice - I can see it on a supermodel walking down a fashion runway. I admire the application; when I last tried this I kept veering to one side with the braid.


----------



## Monika1

scooby dynamite said:


> 1 coat Rainbow Honey Rose Macaron over 2 coats Sephorax Brazen


It's fun to see the Rainbow Honey glitters; they're so interesting. Lovely pink! Whenever I see one of the Sephora X colours, I'm impressed.


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Seafoam (again). I also have these nail guides which I've used with regular polish and loved them. So I tried them with my gel. I was going to try with white gel polish but I wasn't sure how they were going to work. After I cured the 3rd coat of color I tried to stick the guide on my nail. Since the color has a tacky layer I couldn't get it to stick. I tried anyways but wasn't happy with it at all. On my other hand I forgot to use it after one coat of top coat. I wiped this off with rubbing alcohol and applied the guide and it worked a lot better. So i cured it then put another top coat over it. Although I love the seafoam, I'm not happy with the way the glitter came out on my middle finger. Has anyone tried guides with gel and had good results?


Pretty! I like how it worked out; the benefit with glitter is that it's super forgiving anyway. I personally haven't tried much with gel polish other than straight application. I know it spreads really fast after you apply it, so it's hard to get precise features unless you use tape or a guide to prevent that. Based on my reading, it's almost always useful to clean off the tacky layer before a unique step, so I'm not surprised it helped. You could also clear the tacky layer off the 3rd polish layer, apply your guide, cure, and apply topcoat. The Chickettes blog is one I admire - she recommends flash-curing (cure for just a bit right after you apply something) to prevent spread when you try nail art with gel polish, and she has some amazing taped gel manis posted too. She writes a bit about how she does it, so that might be helpful.


----------



## jesemiaud

I wanted to try out one of my new Rainbow Honey polishes, so this is Julep Rebel topped with RH Pikake.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Pretty! I like how it worked out; the benefit with glitter is that it's super forgiving anyway. I personally haven't tried much with gel polish other than straight application. I know it spreads really fast after you apply it, so it's hard to get precise features unless you use tape or a guide to prevent that. Based on my reading, it's almost always useful to clean off the tacky layer before a unique step, so I'm not surprised it helped. You could also clear the tacky layer off the 3rd polish layer, apply your guide, cure, and apply topcoat. The Chickettes blog is one I admire - she recommends flash-curing (cure for just a bit right after you apply something) to prevent spread when you try nail art with gel polish, and she has some amazing taped gel manis posted too. She writes a bit about how she does it, so that might be helpful.


I wasn't sure if you could clean off the 3rd coat so i just tried with my finger. Which did nothing. I was too lazy to look it up too. I wasn't in the mood to do my nails, it's such a process. But I now want to try again. I'm glad I decided to try it first with the glitter, otherwise I would have to deal with it for 2 weeks! lol


----------



## SunshineCitizen

Hi there! This week I went for a nautical manicure, specifically a sailboat design. I hope you like it, I used a nail art pen to draw the accent nails and it saved me so much time. The thing is that I have been trying to be as efficient with my time as possible, but unwilling to relinquish my nail nail art time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is a link to a tutorial I filmed for it, if anyone is interested. Hope you all have a great weekend.


----------



## MrsShaw

Monika1 said:


> This is such a creative colour choice - I can see it on a supermodel walking down a fashion runway. I admire the application; when I last tried this I kept veering to one side with the braid.


Aww, thanks! And yeah, my main problem was keeping everything the same width kind of... because some of the "strands" looked skinnier than others and it drove me nuts.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

SunshineCitizen said:


> Hi there! This week I went for a nautical manicure, specifically a sailboat design. I hope you like it, I used a nail art pen to draw the accent nails and it saved me so much time. The thing is that I have been trying to be as efficient with my time as possible, but unwilling to relinquish my nail nail art time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is a link to a tutorial I filmed for it, if anyone is interested. Hope you all have a great weekend.


This is so cute! You did an awesome job, I may have to get one of those pens!


----------



## Monika1

SunshineCitizen said:


> Hi there! This week I went for a nautical manicure, specifically a sailboat design. I hope you like it, I used a nail art pen to draw the accent nails and it saved me so much time. The thing is that I have been trying to be as efficient with my time as possible, but unwilling to relinquish my nail nail art time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is a link to a tutorial I filmed for it, if anyone is interested. Hope you all have a great weekend.


That's really lovely. I enjoy the ship on your ring finger!


----------



## Monika1

Here is Zoya America with stamping of Pueen44 using Konad White Special Polish. The tips of the nails are coated with OPI I'm Never Amberrassed to make the white yellow, and the base of the nails have Nfu Oh 45 to give it more orange 'fire'. I think of a vibrant and ornate Chinese sheath dress.


----------



## jesemiaud

Monika1 said:


> Here is Zoya America with stamping of Pueen44 using Konad White Special Polish. The tips of the nails are coated with OPI I'm Never Amberrassed to make the white yellow, and the base of the nails have Nfu Oh 45 to give it more orange 'fire'. I think of a vibrant and ornate Chinese sheath dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace rt2.jpg


Gorgeous!


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Space Cadet

I just loved this collection!


----------



## Monika1

jesemiaud said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank-you!


----------



## acostakk

Julep Serah. This is after 3 days of hardcore abuse to my nails - prying boxes open, unpacking, rearranging the garage, etc. I don't know if it's just one of those occasional polishes where Julep really nails the formula, or if their new base coat is all they claimed. Looking forward to experimenting with it!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Orly Space Cadet
> 
> I just loved this collection!


I was getting used to those beautiful peach creams with shimmer, but this is a nice change. I like the duochrome nature of it and wonder what it would look like with Nubar Wildlife.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Here is Zoya America with stamping of Pueen44 using Konad White Special Polish. The tips of the nails are coated with OPI I'm Never Amberrassed to make the white yellow, and the base of the nails have Nfu Oh 45 to give it more orange 'fire'. I think of a vibrant and ornate Chinese sheath dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace rt2.jpg


Ohh I love the colors, they're nice and bright!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Julep Serah. This is after 3 days of hardcore abuse to my nails - prying boxes open, unpacking, rearranging the garage, etc. I don't know if it's just one of those occasional polishes where Julep really nails the formula, or if their new base coat is all they claimed. Looking forward to experimenting with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


This would be so pretty with a really deep blue and a silver in any combination. Nice! Glad it's surviving well - I also find my nails survive the rough treatment with polish on them better than without.


----------



## Jac13

Oh I love the art work and nail polish you ladies are doing. I have to buy some art tools. I only have a dotting and stripe but I think I need some more stuff. Or maybe I should just practice more, lol.


----------



## Lumaday

Jessismith said:


> Orly Space Cadet
> 
> I just loved this collection!


I have this one too, love it!  Such an interesting shade


----------



## Christa W

Laquerlicious Mocha Sprinkles over Nicole by OPI Better After Dark from the Dove chocolate Facebook giveaway.  It would only be better if they smelled like chocolate.   I think after I post this I am heading off to buy some candy!!


----------



## Monika1

Jac13 said:


> Oh I love the art work and nail polish you ladies are doing. I have to buy some art tools. I only have a dotting and stripe but I think I need some more stuff. Or maybe I should just practice more, lol.


I started doing nail art by trying a challenge and I had exactly what you have. I think it's a great idea to join in a challenge like www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014, and have the impetus to try many new things. There is so much you can do with a dotter and striping tape! And don't forget the random household objects like sticking tape, paper cups, straws, toothpicks, craft paintbrushes, and acrylic paint. There are many tutorials out there on how to use these things. Of course, with more tools and toys, the possibilities increase, which is fun too!

The challenge is starting this Friday and all levels of nail polish enthusiast are welcome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sldb

SunshineCitizen said:


> Hi there! This week I went for a nautical manicure, specifically a sailboat design. I hope you like it, I used a nail art pen to draw the accent nails and it saved me so much time. The thing is that I have been trying to be as efficient with my time as possible, but unwilling to relinquish my nail nail art time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is a link to a tutorial I filmed for it, if anyone is interested. Hope you all have a great weekend.


I love this! Beautiful. I'm really into anything nautical lately.


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious Mocha Sprinkles over Nicole by OPI Better After Dark from the Dove chocolate Facebook giveaway.  It would only be better if they smelled like chocolate.   I think after I post this I am heading off to buy some candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mochasprinkles2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mochasprinkles3.jpg


Gorgeous, wow, absolutely love that!


----------



## Lumaday

SunshineCitizen said:


> Hi there! This week I went for a nautical manicure, specifically a sailboat design. I hope you like it, I used a nail art pen to draw the accent nails and it saved me so much time. The thing is that I have been trying to be as efficient with my time as possible, but unwilling to relinquish my nail nail art time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is a link to a tutorial I filmed for it, if anyone is interested. Hope you all have a great weekend.


That's awesome, great job!  I have been wanting to do a nautical mani too but I don't have any striping tape yet (it's like $10 at Sally's and I'm just not willing to drop $10 on striping tape right now, ha ha!).  I do have white and several navy polishes so I might steal your idea and I think it would be fun to try doing different shades of navy too.


----------



## Esthylove

prettylights said:


> That's awesome, great job!  I have been wanting to do a nautical mani too but I don't have any striping tape yet (it's like $10 at Sally's and I'm just not willing to drop $10 on striping tape right now, ha ha!).  I do have white and several navy polishes so I might steal your idea and I think it would be fun to try doing different shades of navy too.


Maybe try amazon! I find so much nail stuff on there which is way cheaper than sallys!


----------



## Lumaday

Esthylove said:


> Maybe try amazon! I find so much nail stuff on there which is way cheaper than sallys!


Will do, I want to get some dotting tools too so I could order both at the same time.


----------



## Lumaday

Today I've got Zoya Kieko.  I really like this color even though it's not all that exciting - just a nice basic purpled raspberry.  Application and formula are perfect.  This is two coats with Seche topper.  I might jazz it up with some glitter on the accent nail, just to make it a little more interesting.  Photos are in full sun and shade without flash.

Next week I'm off work and going back to WI to visit family...I'm kind of excited to bust out some glitter and bright colors and do a fun vacation mani    I've been doing a lot of neutrals or 'safe' colors for work, of which this is one, but I have a lot of brighter colors I'm dying to try out.


----------



## Esthylove

prettylights said:


> Will do, I want to get some dotting tools too so I could order both at the same time.


I got mine and some small brushes to do glitter and french tip off of there. I also got 10 nail blocks for like 4$ from china.


----------



## Lumaday

Esthylove said:


> I got mine and some small brushes to do glitter and french tip off of there. I also got 10 nail blocks for like 4$ from china.


Oh nice, any chance you can post a link to the brushes and nail blocks?  Or DM them to me?  I need some of those too!


----------



## Lumaday

Thanks for the heads up on Amazon...I just ordered a 30 pack of striping tape, a 4 pack of dotting tools, a 7 pack of brushes, and a 10 pack of 4-sided buffing blocks for $15 - which was actually only $8 because I had some cash back on my credit card.  So much cheaper than Sally's!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Ohh I love the colors, they're nice and bright!


Thank-you! I'm really happy about how the photo turned out too because it didn't seem that the Nfu Oh flakies would even show up for a while there. I tried many lighting settings to get this one with the sparkle apparent at the base.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Today I've got Zoya Kieko.  I really like this color even though it's not all that exciting - just a nice basic purpled raspberry.  Application and formula are perfect.  This is two coats with Seche topper.  I might jazz it up with some glitter on the accent nail, just to make it a little more interesting.  Photos are in full sun and shade without flash.
> 
> Next week I'm off work and going back to WI to visit family...I'm kind of excited to bust out some glitter and bright colors and do a fun vacation mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been doing a lot of neutrals or 'safe' colors for work, of which this is one, but I have a lot of brighter colors I'm dying to try out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10419971_817425032037_4789345994696473624_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10447638_817425406287_4573699993405178548_n.jpg


That's a great colour! I'm glad it's work safe too. So is it that they accept pink/red/nude/purple and things close to that, but no glitter/blue/green/yellow/neon? Where does orange fit in?


----------



## Stitchie

prettylights said:


> Today I've got Zoya Kieko.  I really like this color even though it's not all that exciting - just a nice basic purpled raspberry.  Application and formula are perfect.  This is two coats with Seche topper.  I might jazz it up with some glitter on the accent nail, just to make it a little more interesting.  Photos are in full sun and shade without flash.
> 
> Next week I'm off work and going back to WI to visit family...I'm kind of excited to bust out some glitter and bright colors and do a fun vacation mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been doing a lot of neutrals or 'safe' colors for work, of which this is one, but I have a lot of brighter colors I'm dying to try out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10419971_817425032037_4789345994696473624_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10447638_817425406287_4573699993405178548_n.jpg


I love that color! Added to my list of Zoya wants lol


----------



## Supreme

Hi Everyone,

New girl here!  Today I am rocking Essie PlayDate which is fun purple color-I would attach a picture but I'm still learning how to do that on this site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

(seriously, where is the paper clip?!? how do i achieve this?!?)


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious Mocha Sprinkles over Nicole by OPI Better After Dark from the Dove chocolate Facebook giveaway.  It would only be better if they smelled like chocolate.   I think after I post this I am heading off to buy some candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mochasprinkles2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mochasprinkles3.jpg


So. many. colours! That one is really lovely. Something just like candy here: pecans and cashews with cinnamon, dried apples and dried peaches. Yum! But I think chocolate beats it.


----------



## Monika1

Supreme said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New girl here!  Today I am rocking Essie PlayDate which is fun purple color-I would attach a picture but I'm still learning how to do that on this site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (seriously, where is the paper clip?!? how do i achieve this?!?)


Hi @@Supreme and welcome! OK - see a the bottom of your reply window there is *More Reply Options*. Click that. Then at the bottom pick *Browse*, then select the file on the bottom right and then click *Attach This File*. Good luck with it! I look forward to seeing your photos.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> That's a great colour! I'm glad it's work safe too. So is it that they accept pink/red/nude/purple and things close to that, but no glitter/blue/green/yellow/neon? Where does orange fit in?


Thanks!  Well the thing is that I don't necessarily have any 'rules' on my nails for work.  I'm the Office Manager/Customer Service Liaison of a contracting (mostly roofing) company but I also meet with our clients, who are mostly upper-middle class and range from 35-60, in their homes to help them pick materials and go over the work.  Since I'm 29 and look young for my age I just try to look a bit more professional to represent our company in a good way so they take me seriously.  I do glitter, blue, and green on occasion but try to stay away from neon, yellow, ect.  Just a personal choice I guess!  I suppose I could show up with glittery neon nails but then I feel like our clients would think I'm younger than I am.  Orange is fine though, I have lots of oranges!


----------



## Lumaday

Supreme said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New girl here!  Today I am rocking Essie PlayDate which is fun purple color-I would attach a picture but I'm still learning how to do that on this site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (seriously, where is the paper clip?!? how do i achieve this?!?)


Welcome!

I have Play Date, I love it - such a beautiful shade and so flattering.  I like to wear it with Orly Pixi Powder as an accent.


----------



## Supreme

@prettylights  I've never tried Orly how do you like it?  My staples are Essie and OPI

@Monika1  Thanks for the help!

Here is my color, so excited to share and be apart of the chat


----------



## Lumaday

Supreme said:


> @prettylights  I've never tried Orly how do you like it?  My staples are Essie and OPI
> 
> @Monika1  Thanks for the help!
> 
> Here is my color, so excited to share and be apart of the chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nails.jpg


I do like Orly overall but every once in a while I get a 'bad' formula.  It seems to happen most often with their microshimmers.  I bought one from their recent neutral line, it was a pale purple microshimmer, and it bubbled worse than any polish I've ever had.  It seriously looked like a texture polish. Then I tried a different one from that line - a white with pinkish shift - and the formula was just fine.  Kind of weird how it works like that.  Although I could test more to see if it's a problem with their formula or if it's reacting badly with my base or top coat.  

Generally though I do like Orly and they have good prices if you find them on sale (Sally's has them buy 2 get 1 free a lot, or on clearance for 2-4 bucks).  If you like 'shift' polishes check out Orly Space Cadet - it's such a cool looking polish and shifts from yellow/green/purple/orange.


----------



## Esthylove

prettylights said:


> Thanks for the heads up on Amazon...I just ordered a 30 pack of striping tape, a 4 pack of dotting tools, a 7 pack of brushes, and a 10 pack of 4-sided buffing blocks for $15 - which was actually only $8 because I had some cash back on my credit card.  So much cheaper than Sally's!


Woohoo! I'm glad I could help!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Supreme said:


> @prettylights  I've never tried Orly how do you like it?  My staples are Essie and OPI
> 
> @Monika1  Thanks for the help!
> 
> Here is my color, so excited to share and be apart of the chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nails.jpg


Glad to help @@Supreme! It's great to see the pic, it's a really nice colour; and though I don't have Play Date, I'm planning to use 5 colours centred around a similar shade soon - Cult Nails Love At First Sight, which I suspect is close though I haven't actually seen a direct comparison.

It's nice to see new people here, and I'll also point out a challenge that will be starting soon, in case you're interested: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Thanks for the heads up on Amazon...I just ordered a 30 pack of striping tape, a 4 pack of dotting tools, a 7 pack of brushes, and a 10 pack of 4-sided buffing blocks for $15 - which was actually only $8 because I had some cash back on my credit card.  So much cheaper than Sally's!


Sounds like a great find, and it'll be exciting to play with all your new tools for part of the challenge! Where did you get them?


----------



## Monika1

Here is my most recent Gelish base - My Favorite Accessory. I liked this formula as it's a bit thicker than many Gelish polishes I've tried. I'd rather not have to do three coats of everything; and this was mostly two. One photo is with flash, the other without to show the colour better.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Sounds like a great find, and it'll be exciting to play with all your new tools for part of the challenge! Where did you get them?


They were from various Amazon sellers, all of them are coming from China with free shipping except for the brushes, that was 99 cent shipping.  I don't know how those sellers ship stuff from China to the US for $2 with free shipping and make any money at all.  If you want the links I can DM you!


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> Here is my most recent Gelish base - My Favorite Accessory. I liked this formula as it's a bit thicker than many Gelish polishes I've tried. I'd rather not have to do three coats of everything; and this was mostly two. One photo is with flash, the other without to show the colour better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish - My Favorite Accessory lt flash.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish My Favorite Accessory rt.jpg


ooo! Love that color! =)


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> They were from various Amazon sellers, all of them are coming from China with free shipping except for the brushes, that was 99 cent shipping.  I don't know how those sellers ship stuff from China to the US for $2 with free shipping and make any money at all.  If you want the links I can DM you!


Yes please!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And thank-you!


----------



## lochnessie

This is Pretty &amp; Polished "Ocean View" (from the June box) - 3 coats over 1 coat of Orly Blue Collar. I love the jelly teal awesomeness of this!




But I couldn't leave well enough alone, so I decided to add Hit Polish "Royal Fortune" over the top of it!




Both are topped with a coat of Pretty &amp; Polished Wax Topcoat.


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> This is Pretty &amp; Polished "Ocean View" (from the June box) - 3 coats over 1 coat of Orly Blue Collar. I love the jelly teal awesomeness of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qqf02n21.jpg
> 
> But I couldn't leave well enough alone, so I decided to add Hit Polish "Royal Fortune" over the top of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean view and royal fortune.jpg
> 
> Both are topped with a coat of Pretty &amp; Polished Wax Topcoat.


I really like that blue! I like the idea of the layering - you could enjoy both of the blue tones at the same time if you did a glitter gradient.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Here is my most recent Gelish base - My Favorite Accessory. I liked this formula as it's a bit thicker than many Gelish polishes I've tried. I'd rather not have to do three coats of everything; and this was mostly two. One photo is with flash, the other without to show the colour better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish - My Favorite Accessory lt flash.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish My Favorite Accessory rt.jpg


Just beautiful, really love that blue!



lochnessie said:


> This is Pretty &amp; Polished "Ocean View" (from the June box) - 3 coats over 1 coat of Orly Blue Collar. I love the jelly teal awesomeness of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qqf02n21.jpg
> 
> But I couldn't leave well enough alone, so I decided to add Hit Polish "Royal Fortune" over the top of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean view and royal fortune.jpg
> 
> Both are topped with a coat of Pretty &amp; Polished Wax Topcoat.


Lovely, reminds me of swimming in an ocean.  Perfect for summer or any time of year really!  I like the blues we have going on here lately.


----------



## Monika1

Playing with bl/purples - do I have five names?: Periwinkle, orchid/violet, lilac, lavender, pale ube? These are, from thumb, Kozmic Colours #30 (these have no names, but there's a 30 stamped on the bottom), Cult Nails Love At First Sight, Kozmic Colours #39 (it has a fine shimmer), Cult Nails Casual Elegance, and China Glaze Sweet Hook.


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Miami Nice, over Essie Haute in the Heat for added color depth.


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Essie Miami Nice, over Essie Haute in the Heat for added color depth.


Just super on you and wonderfully applied! That colour intensity is fabulous!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Just beautiful, really love that blue!


Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> ooo! Love that color! =)


Thanks! Is it one you have too?


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> Just super on you and wonderfully applied! That colour intensity is fabulous!


Thank you Monika. I'm really loving the combo.


----------



## BeautyJunction

I did this mani with Sally Hansen Sugar Coat in Lick-O-Rich and striping tape. The white base was Bourjois Blanc Raffine. The problem was to get the textured polish to give way when I pulled off the tape. No top coat, as I wanted to keep the texture.


----------



## Monika1

BeautyJunction said:


> I did this mani with Sally Hansen Sugar Coat in Lick-O-Rich and striping tape. The white base was Bourjois Blanc Raffine. The problem was to get the textured polish to give way when I pulled off the tape. No top coat, as I wanted to keep the texture.


Very nice! Textures are a lot of fun. Are you pulling the tape off right away or are you needing to do multiple coats of Lick-O-Rich before you can pull it off? I usually pull my tape off when the polish is wet; but of course that only works if I only need to do one coat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

This is Butter London - Fiver

It's the base color for my 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge =)


----------



## BeautyJunction

Monika1 said:


> Very nice! Textures are a lot of fun. Are you pulling the tape off right away or are you needing to do multiple coats of Lick-O-Rich before you can pull it off? I usually pull my tape off when the polish is wet; but of course that only works if I only need to do one coat.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I tried pulling it off rightaway and the "square" turned into all sorts of weird shapes. And if I waited too long with multiple coats, it hardened into concrete with the tape below and pulling it out ruined the whole mani. What I did was to apply a very, very thin coat of Lick-O-Rich and wait for it to touch-dry before getting the tape off. And then, I touched up the Lick-O-Rich within the squares. I had to do a couple of re-tries on the thumb and index finger before I got it right.


----------



## Karly65

Fingers are SquareHue Ala Moana from June (Maui collection). Please excuse the clean-up. I rushed through it last night.

Toes are Pop Beauty Violetta, no pic of the feet though. 

Edited because I forgot to hit attach for the pic.


----------



## BexDev

I don't know if anyone has gotten the Mermaid box from Birchbox but I tried the Ruffian polishes for the first time tonight and they are beautiful!!!  I wasn't expecting much but the three colors are gorgeous and the formula goes on like a dream!  After one coat they looked amazing.  I mean maybe I'm just so impressed because I'm new to the Ruffian polishes but I seriously love this set!!


----------



## Esthylove

BexDev said:


> I don't know if anyone has gotten the Mermaid box from Birchbox but I tried the Ruffian polishes for the first time tonight and they are beautiful!!!  I wasn't expecting much but the three colors are gorgeous and the formula goes on like a dream!  After one coat they looked amazing.  I mean maybe I'm just so impressed because I'm new to the Ruffian polishes but I seriously love this set!!


Do you have a picture?! I wanna see!


----------



## BexDev

Here's a quickie of the blue Ruffian polish - Blue Lagoon.  I did two coats with no base.  Since I'm a perpetual 5 year old, they will undoubtedly wind up topped with a glitter polish of some sort today, but I think it's a really great color even on it's own.


----------



## Monika1

BeautyJunction said:


> I tried pulling it off rightaway and the "square" turned into all sorts of weird shapes. And if I waited too long with multiple coats, it hardened into concrete with the tape below and pulling it out ruined the whole mani. What I did was to apply a very, very thin coat of Lick-O-Rich and wait for it to touch-dry before getting the tape off. And then, I touched up the Lick-O-Rich within the squares. I had to do a couple of re-tries on the thumb and index finger before I got it right.


Aww; it's too bad they're so fussy with taping! It's a really great effect and would likely be nice with the other colours too.


----------



## Monika1

Karly65 said:


> Fingers are SquareHue Ala Moana from June (Maui collection). Please excuse the clean-up. I rushed through it last night.
> 
> Toes are Pop Beauty Violetta, no pic of the feet though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edited because I forgot to hit attach for the pic.


Nice 'water over a coral reef' blue!


----------



## Monika1

BexDev said:


> Here's a quickie of the blue Ruffian polish - Blue Lagoon.  I did two coats with no base.  Since I'm a perpetual 5 year old, they will undoubtedly wind up topped with a glitter polish of some sort today, but I think it's a really great color even on it's own.


And this would be nice with the Ala Moana just previously posted too. Did you have any issues with streaking or was it easy to apply to get the smooth look?


----------



## Karly65

Monika1 said:


> Nice 'water over a coral reef' blue!


Thanks! I love your description of the color. I going to have to steal that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory

I JUST signed up for Julep, so we'll see how I like it! This is the color "harriet" and it was in my welcome box. This is two coats and in the photo it looks fully opaque, but in real life you can still see the line and the white tips under it, which is a bummer. Hopefully not all Julep colors are like that, because I only use 2 coats on all my polishes! Anyways, I like this color, but I'm a sucker for any polish that leans orange!


----------



## Theblondeangel

I'm wearing Wet n wild Fergie - Velvet lounge! Lovely color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

chaosintoart said:


> I JUST signed up for Julep, so we'll see how I like it! This is the color "harriet" and it was in my welcome box. This is two coats and in the photo it looks fully opaque, but in real life you can still see the line and the white tips under it, which is a bummer. Hopefully not all Julep colors are like that, because I only use 2 coats on all my polishes! Anyways, I like this color, but I'm a sucker for any polish that leans orange!


I signed up for Julep last year and I hated 2 of the 3 polishes I was sent. The colors were nice, but the formulas were awful.

Is there a reason why you won't use more than 2 coats of polish? As long as you use thin ones you can do more without problems.


----------



## chaostheory

KeepOnSingin said:


> I signed up for Julep last year and I hated 2 of the 3 polishes I was sent. The colors were nice, but the formulas were awful.
> 
> Is there a reason why you won't use more than 2 coats of polish? As long as you use thin ones you can do more without problems.


I guess habit more than anything. The two coats dries fast and waiting longer I usually mess up (like putting the 3rd coat on too fast and so then it drags over the layer underneath and messes it up) ... luckily most of my polishes are fine in 2 coats. i'll be interested to see what julep needs! i only got 2 in my welcome box so i'll have to try out the other one soon.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

chaosintoart said:


> I guess habit more than anything. The two coats dries fast and waiting longer I usually mess up (like putting the 3rd coat on too fast and so then it drags over the layer underneath and messes it up) ... luckily most of my polishes are fine in 2 coats. i'll be interested to see what julep needs! i only got 2 in my welcome box so i'll have to try out the other one soon.


Makes sense. I always just go by the specific polish I'm using because some are opaque with 1 and some need 3.

I think whether you get 2 or 3 from Julep depends on what profile you get from the quiz. I'm always tempted to try again, but then I think about how horrible the polishes I got were and all of the "oohh pretty" thoughts go away lol.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> This is Butter London - Fiver
> 
> It's the base color for my 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140614_015534.jpg


It reminds me to try all the colours like this I have in my stash... I hope for no lobster hands too! It looks good on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> I JUST signed up for Julep, so we'll see how I like it! This is the color "harriet" and it was in my welcome box. This is two coats and in the photo it looks fully opaque, but in real life you can still see the line and the white tips under it, which is a bummer. Hopefully not all Julep colors are like that, because I only use 2 coats on all my polishes! Anyways, I like this color, but I'm a sucker for any polish that leans orange!


Just haven't gotten into the Julep thing due to the volume in the bottles - the price picture seems high vs some other brands because the bottles are little. I hope you have a better experience with the next colours! But it is a nice orange.


----------



## Jessismith

A "French" ruffian with Essie Got Engaged and Nina Ultra Pro French White.

A bit of shrinkage happening. Oh well.


----------



## L4Lovely

Hey babes!  I'm currently wearing Deborah beige &amp; white french tips, with a hint of Alessandro navy blue  I hope you guys are all fine !! xoxo, L4Lovely Live


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> A "French" ruffian with Essie Got Engaged and Nina Ultra Pro French White.
> 
> A bit of shrinkage happening. Oh well.


What a neat concept! It looks great on and visuallyl engthens the nail nicely.


----------



## Monika1

L4Lovely said:


> Hey babes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm currently wearing Deborah beige &amp; white french tips, with a hint of Alessandro navy blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you guys are all fine !! xoxo, L4Lovely Live


Wow that looks really neat. How do you get along with the super pointed tip and do you do the nails and refills yourself and what do you use? Welcome!


----------



## kaitlin1209

Currently wearing Nailtini Mai Tai on my toes and Revlon Chameleon on my fingers!


----------



## Monika1

My latest, for the Makeup Talk 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge.

View attachment 2626


----------



## Christa W

Taking a break from swatching and settled on Laquerlicious All American Girl. I love her polishes and this is no exception. I think it's become my favorite blue polish ever. It's so sparkly and juicy and THE perfect shade of blue ever!!!


----------



## Christa W

Keeping with my blue theme this is Sally Hansen Pacific Blue which had been reformulated and there's a buzz all over the interwebs over this. I didn't own it until today!!!


----------



## latinafeminista

Christa W said:


> Keeping with my blue theme this is Sally Hansen Pacific Blue which had been reformulated and there's a buzz all over the interwebs over this. I didn't own it until today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Yes, I ran out and got this as well, based on all the buzz! Such a gorgeous color, great pic!


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Sea Girl


----------



## BexDev

Christa W said:


> Keeping with my blue theme this is Sally Hansen Pacific Blue which had been reformulated and there's a buzz all over the interwebs over this. I didn't own it until today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


This is flipping gorgeous!!  I need another blue nail polish like I need a hole in the head, but I obviously can't live without this one, and it's all your fault.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

After 2 weeks polish free, I now have my nails back!

This is Five Below's Fresh Paint in Pistachio. I think it's a fun color, but doing a mani with it takes forever because it requires a good 3 coats to be opaque.

I do have to say though that while I love my short nails in general, I think this color looks really good on them!!






Pic on the left is without flash and pic on the right is with flash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Taking a break from swatching and settled on Laquerlicious All American Girl. I love her polishes and this is no exception. I think it's become my favorite blue polish ever. It's so sparkly and juicy and THE perfect shade of blue ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg





Christa W said:


> Keeping with my blue theme this is Sally Hansen Pacific Blue which had been reformulated and there's a buzz all over the interwebs over this. I didn't own it until today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg





latinafeminista said:


> Yes, I ran out and got this as well, based on all the buzz! Such a gorgeous color, great pic!





BexDev said:


> This is flipping gorgeous!!  I need another blue nail polish like I need a hole in the head, but I obviously can't live without this one, and it's all your fault.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oh wow! Gorgeous blues! I wonder though, whether there could possibly be any blues out there I wouldn't like. 

Now, where is the most accurate piece of buzz about this SH blue? I think I might need to pop this one on my list, and see how I feel about it in a bit. I wonder whether at any point something like this could be found here anywhere on sale...


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> After 2 weeks polish free, I now have my nails back!
> 
> This is Five Below's Fresh Paint in Pistachio. I think it's a fun color, but doing a mani with it takes forever because it requires a good 3 coats to be opaque.
> 
> I do have to say though that while I love my short nails in general, I think this color looks really good on them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic on the left is without flash and pic on the right is with flash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Glad you're enjoying your short nails! Yours work so well partly because you have lovely natural long nail beds. Although I've also seen people with nice nails with short beds. Pistachio reminds me of this absolutely fantastic pistachio sorbet they make at a couple of gelaterias around here. So yummy; colour too!


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Oh wow! Gorgeous blues! I wonder though, whether there could possibly be any blues out there I wouldn't like.
> 
> Now, where is the most accurate piece of buzz about this SH blue? I think I might need to pop this one on my list, and see how I feel about it in a bit. I wonder whether at any point something like this could be found here anywhere on sale...


I'm working on that right now...


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

Butter London Fruit Machine (Finally bought it after wanting it for months)


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I'm working on that right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I look forward to your report!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> Glad you're enjoying your short nails! Yours work so well partly because you have lovely natural long nail beds. Although I've also seen people with nice nails with short beds. Pistachio reminds me of this absolutely fantastic pistachio sorbet they make at a couple of gelaterias around here. So yummy; colour too!


Thanks. I've been keeping them short for about 3 months now...and when I say that, I mean that they get filed at least once a week and often more. It's rare that they're even long enough to cut!!

And yes, I am very lucky to have such long natural nail beds. Even keeping my nails as short as I do, they're still quite a bit longer than many others!


----------



## Marj B

Hi everybody! I have missed all of you so much! I have been crafting as I joined the group Art Abandonment. Then when I tried to come back a couple days ago to find out about  a polish, everything changed while I was gone!
The polish is a new one by Revlon I think and it is supposed to be similar to gel. Base and color together and then their topcoat. 

Who has used it, how well does it work?


----------



## Monika1

Marj B said:


> Hi everybody! I have missed all of you so much! I have been crafting as I joined the group Art Abandonment. Then when I tried to come back a couple days ago to find out about  a polish, everything changed while I was gone!
> 
> The polish is a new one by Revlon I think and it is supposed to be similar to gel. Base and color together and then their topcoat.
> 
> Who has used it, how well does it work?


I'm not familiar with this; hope someone else is!


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> Keeping with my blue theme this is Sally Hansen Pacific Blue which had been reformulated and there's a buzz all over the interwebs over this. I didn't own it until today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I love this color! It looks like one of the Gelish colors I have! It's nice and bright.


----------



## Marj B

It's called Revlon colorstay gel envy nail polish. Anybody know if it does last a week? That is the claim and I usually tend to not believe claims!


----------



## Marj B

Jessismith said:


> A "French" ruffian with Essie Got Engaged and Nina Ultra Pro French White.
> 
> A bit of shrinkage happening. Oh well.


May I ask, how many coats of the white did it take for you to get to look so good?


----------



## Christa W

Marj B said:


> It's called Revlon colorstay gel envy nail polish. Anybody know if it does last a week? That is the claim and I usually tend to not believe claims!


I've seen it in Walgreens but haven't tried it yet.


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish shake it till you samba. I also attached a picture of what my nail looks like after I use a nail drill to take off the color, since some have asked questions before. Oh, and that's my sweet baby in the background 

Don't mind the mess in the back, my shoes came in the mail and of course I had to rip it open!


----------



## Hollie Haradon

I just did this mani today. It's my first Picture Polish color (Wisteria) and first time using Jindie (Refresh to Death). Both are so pretty!!!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish shake it till you samba. I also attached a picture of what my nail looks like after I use a nail drill to take off the color, since some have asked questions before. Oh, and that's my sweet baby in the background  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Don't mind the mess in the back, my shoes came in the mail and of course I had to rip it open!


It's nice and bright! I assume the nail still has part of the three layers of foundation??


----------



## Monika1

Hollie Haradon said:


> I just did this mani today. It's my first Picture Polish color (Wisteria) and first time using Jindie (Refresh to Death). Both are so pretty!!!


Very sweet combination! I like the added white dots; it works!


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> It's nice and bright! I assume the nail still has part of the three layers of foundation??


Yes the nail still has the layers on it. Sometimes towards the cuticle if one spot of the gel lifts up then a small part may come off. But I need most of the strength on the tips of my nails. If it starts lifting on that end I will just remove all the layers with acetone then start alllll over. Which I hate doing, so I try to make it last as long as possible.


----------



## Jessismith

Essie Got Engaged

Another really pretty pinky nude. I was going to layer something over this, but think I'll just enjoy As-Is for now.





Better lighting -- truer color and shine:


----------



## Jessismith

Marj B said:


> May I ask, how many coats of the white did it take for you to get to look so good?


I think I did a base coat, 2 of base color and 2 of white.... I think!


----------



## acostakk

NYC East Village and Sally Hansen 3,2,1derland. Felt the need for some mermaid nails while I contemplate the next challenge for the 30 inspiration mani thread


----------



## Iris_y

Yellow matches with Green are THE color right now...(World Cup Colors ! ) Any good brand that has sharp yellow and green nail polish ?


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - Twinkle, Twinkle

Textured polish, with SV topcoat


----------



## Lumaday

Iris_y said:


> Yellow matches with Green are THE color right now...(World Cup Colors ! ) Any good brand that has sharp yellow and green nail polish ?


OPI I Just Can't Cope-Acabana from the Brazil collection is really nice, I'm about to post a mani I did with it.


----------



## Lumaday

I got my dotting tools in the mail so I decided to do a bright weekend mani.  This is OPI I Just Can't Cope-Acabana and the dots are AmazOn...AmazOFF (green) and Toucan Do It If You Try (orange), all from the Brazil collection.  I bought the collection a while ago but haven't used a lot of the shades yet so this was a chance for me to try them out.  I'm glad I got the dotting tools, I think this dotting experience was much better than my first one with a bobby pin.


----------



## Monika1

This was an appealing coincidence. I was wearing Gelish My Favorite Accessory, and was adding regular nail polish for my next mani for a change, and was really happy with how these colours go together (though I had planned on covering all of the nails with other polish). The index and pinkie are Cult Nails Grunge. I love the mix, though it has a bit of a 'cooler weather' feel.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> This was an appealing coincidence. I was wearing Gelish My Favorite Accessory, and was adding regular nail polish for my next mani for a change, and was really happy with how these colours go together (though I had planned on covering all of the nails with other polish). The index and pinkie are Cult Nails Grunge. I love the mix, though it has a bit of a 'cooler weather' feel.


Those polishes compliment each other beautifully, it kind of reminds me of a bright blue summer sky turning stormy.


----------



## Amber McCarley

SinfulColors Professional "Eva so Bright" and I looooooooove it!


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Hey Sailor

Just a great, straight-up, classic red. Orly Glosser topcoat. SV shrinkage issues have really been getting me down. Giving it a break for now.


----------



## kaitlin1209

I cant take decent pics on my phone but I think most of you should know what colors I mean!  I'm wearing China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy (neon pink-orange) on my toes and OPI You're So Vain-illa (from the Coca Cola collection) on my fingers.  I used SV topcoat for the first time tonight so I am anxious to see if I have any shrinkage.  My nails are pretty short and I usually change my polish twice a week, so maybe it won't be so bad for me?


----------



## Kristine Walker

@@Jessismith How many coats did it take to get that color? I absolutely love it ! I'm wearing a single coat of Revlon "Seashell" for a soft natural look.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Those polishes compliment each other beautifully, it kind of reminds me of a bright blue summer sky turning stormy.


A changing stormy summer sky - exactly! That greenish-grey cloudy cast is familiar...


----------



## Monika1

Onyxspider said:


> SinfulColors Professional "Eva so Bright" and I looooooooove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 1551583_10152474545631702_98365828261869568_n.jpg


Nice! I like how your look goes with it too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze - Hey Sailor
> 
> Just a great, straight-up, classic red. Orly Glosser topcoat. SV shrinkage issues have really been getting me down. Giving it a break for now.


Lovely mani. Too bad about the SV; I've not given it a try though I have been tempted by those who rave about it. Hearing about the shrinkage has deterred me. Poshe, Cult Nails Wicked Fast, and Nubar Diamont have all worked reasonably for me - maybe I'm not picky so long as I have a hard shell over the squishy slow drying polishes? I look forward to your report on Orly Glosser too though!


----------



## Monika1

This is my recent 30 Inspirations mani. I played with using necklace beads as stud/rhinestones. 

View attachment 3254
View attachment 3253


----------



## Courtnee

I'm wearing boe black noir and I love it, its shiny and really easy to put on, even though its a cheap one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


----------



## Jessismith

Kristine Walker said:


> @@Jessismith How many coats did it take to get that color? I absolutely love it ! I'm wearing a single coat of Revlon "Seashell" for a soft natural look.


1 BC, 2 red, 1 TC  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> Lovely mani. Too bad about the SV; I've not given it a try though I have been tempted by those who rave about it. Hearing about the shrinkage has deterred me. Poshe, Cult Nails Wicked Fast, and Nubar Diamont have all worked reasonably for me - maybe I'm not picky so long as I have a hard shell over the squishy slow drying polishes? I look forward to your report on Orly Glosser too though!


I like Glosser pretty well. It's not my go - to TC only bc it takes longer to dry. I'll usually fall back on the Orly quick dry TC but I happen to be out of it at the moment. But this is very high gloss and nice on the red.


----------



## Monika1

STORM♥ said:


> I'm wearing boe black noir and I love it, its shiny and really easy to put on, even though its a cheap one.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol


Would love to see a pic too! In terms of cheap polishes, the brand Kozmic Colours is a dollar store brand, and you can sometimes manage to find it for less than a dollar! One of my favourite polishes right now is a periwinkle blue shade I'm wearing in my next mani! I'm happy it's cheap, but sorry they don't label their colours; it will be harder to find my next bottle of it as a result. My bottle has a number in the glass, but I'm not sure it has anything to do with colour.


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> I like Glosser pretty well. It's not my go - to TC only bc it takes longer to dry. I'll usually fall back on the Orly quick dry TC but I happen to be out of it at the moment. But this is very high gloss and nice on the red.


Thanks! Ah, since I found quick-dry coats, I really don't have patience for other polishes;  :wacko: waiting for soft mushy polish layers to dry 45 minutes and then still denting them gets me frustrated.  :blink2:   But sometimes a little wait is worth it for exceptional shine - of course some QDs are super for that too. I have those "in case I'm out of the good stuff" top coats around, and they remind me how great a QD is. For you in the meantime, I wish you great patience with the dry time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

kaitlin1209 said:


> I cant take decent pics on my phone but I think most of you should know what colors I mean!  I'm wearing China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy (neon pink-orange) on my toes and OPI You're So Vain-illa (from the Coca Cola collection) on my fingers.  I used SV topcoat for the first time tonight so I am anxious to see if I have any shrinkage.  My nails are pretty short and I usually change my polish twice a week, so maybe it won't be so bad for me?


I use SV too and don't have any shrinkage issues, but I do put it on right after my last coat - I wait a minute or two and then put the SV on and wrap the tips.


----------



## alsebest

I love doing my nails for the season or the holiday! With the 4th! deff trying these nautical nails!


----------



## Christa W

These are not polish I am wearing right now but what my mom is.  Saturday my cousin got married and I did the nails of pretty much my entire family but hers were the best.  She had a dress that was sort of nude with these beads and sequins.  We planned this out ahead of time but I had not actually seen the dress in person until I got there.  I picked the perfect colors.  Base is Sephora by OPI Run With It.  I then added a layer of LA Colors Sassy Sparkle.  I actually forgot to pack the glitter I was going to use so I ran out to Walmart and got it plus 2 other LA Colors shades I can't find by me.  I stamped Kleancolor Black using Mash-29 and then hand placed larger "sequins" using OPI I Snow You Love Me.  My mom never does her nails and all the other ladies just had either french manis or light pinks.  My mom rocked those nails.  As far as I know they were still perfect as of yesterday!!!  She hadn't so much as lost a single glitter.  I did use Glisten &amp; Glow Stuck on Blu for a base coat and HK Girl for a top coat.








It was hard getting a good pic in the lighting we had after I did them and I forgot to get another one later on.  I hope you can see how cool they really were.


----------



## jesemiaud

Christa W said:


> These are not polish I am wearing right now but what my mom is. Saturday my cousin got married and I did the nails of pretty much my entire family but hers were the best. She had a dress that was sort of nude with these beads and sequins. We planned this out ahead of time but I had not actually seen the dress in person until I got there. I picked the perfect colors. Base is Sephora by OPI Run With It. I then added a layer of LA Colors Sassy Sparkle. I actually forgot to pack the glitter I was going to use so I ran out to Walmart and got it plus 2 other LA Colors shades I can't find by me. I stamped Kleancolor Black using Mash-29 and then hand placed larger "sequins" using OPI I Snow You Love Me. My mom never does her nails and all the other ladies just had either french manis or light pinks. My mom rocked those nails. As far as I know they were still perfect as of yesterday!!! She hadn't so much as lost a single glitter. I did use Glisten &amp; Glow Stuck on Blu for a base coat and HK Girl for a top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momsnails.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsnails2.jpg
> 
> It was hard getting a good pic in the lighting we had after I did them and I forgot to get another one later on. I hope you can see how cool they really were.


Christa, those nails are amazing! I bet your mom felt so awesome to be rocking such cool nails.


----------



## Christa W

jesemiaud said:


> Christa, those nails are amazing! I bet your mom felt so awesome to be rocking such cool nails.


Thanks!! I think it was her favorite part of the trip.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> These are not polish I am wearing right now but what my mom is.  Saturday my cousin got married and I did the nails of pretty much my entire family but hers were the best.  She had a dress that was sort of nude with these beads and sequins.  We planned this out ahead of time but I had not actually seen the dress in person until I got there.  I picked the perfect colors.  Base is Sephora by OPI Run With It.  I then added a layer of LA Colors Sassy Sparkle.  I actually forgot to pack the glitter I was going to use so I ran out to Walmart and got it plus 2 other LA Colors shades I can't find by me.  I stamped Kleancolor Black using Mash-29 and then hand placed larger "sequins" using OPI I Snow You Love Me.  My mom never does her nails and all the other ladies just had either french manis or light pinks.  My mom rocked those nails.  As far as I know they were still perfect as of yesterday!!!  She hadn't so much as lost a single glitter.  I did use Glisten &amp; Glow Stuck on Blu for a base coat and HK Girl for a top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momsnails.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsnails2.jpg
> 
> It was hard getting a good pic in the lighting we had after I did them and I forgot to get another one later on.  I hope you can see how cool they really were.


Wow! That is really ornate and perfect with the dress. I considered getting the OPI polisih for exactly the same reason but don't have it - glad you're making use of it so perfectly!


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> These are not polish I am wearing right now but what my mom is.  Saturday my cousin got married and I did the nails of pretty much my entire family but hers were the best.  She had a dress that was sort of nude with these beads and sequins.  We planned this out ahead of time but I had not actually seen the dress in person until I got there.  I picked the perfect colors.  Base is Sephora by OPI Run With It.  I then added a layer of LA Colors Sassy Sparkle.  I actually forgot to pack the glitter I was going to use so I ran out to Walmart and got it plus 2 other LA Colors shades I can't find by me.  I stamped Kleancolor Black using Mash-29 and then hand placed larger "sequins" using OPI I Snow You Love Me.  My mom never does her nails and all the other ladies just had either french manis or light pinks.  My mom rocked those nails.  As far as I know they were still perfect as of yesterday!!!  She hadn't so much as lost a single glitter.  I did use Glisten &amp; Glow Stuck on Blu for a base coat and HK Girl for a top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momsnails.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsnails2.jpg
> 
> It was hard getting a good pic in the lighting we had after I did them and I forgot to get another one later on.  I hope you can see how cool they really were.


Great job Christa, that's fantastic!  I wish I could have you do my wedding nails for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Wow! That is really ornate and perfect with the dress. I considered getting the OPI polisih for exactly the same reason but don't have it - glad you're making use of it so perfectly!


I bought 2 back ups!


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> These are not polish I am wearing right now but what my mom is.  Saturday my cousin got married and I did the nails of pretty much my entire family but hers were the best.  She had a dress that was sort of nude with these beads and sequins.  We planned this out ahead of time but I had not actually seen the dress in person until I got there.  I picked the perfect colors.  Base is Sephora by OPI Run With It.  I then added a layer of LA Colors Sassy Sparkle.  I actually forgot to pack the glitter I was going to use so I ran out to Walmart and got it plus 2 other LA Colors shades I can't find by me.  I stamped Kleancolor Black using Mash-29 and then hand placed larger "sequins" using OPI I Snow You Love Me.  My mom never does her nails and all the other ladies just had either french manis or light pinks.  My mom rocked those nails.  As far as I know they were still perfect as of yesterday!!!  She hadn't so much as lost a single glitter.  I did use Glisten &amp; Glow Stuck on Blu for a base coat and HK Girl for a top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momsnails.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsnails2.jpg
> 
> It was hard getting a good pic in the lighting we had after I did them and I forgot to get another one later on.  I hope you can see how cool they really were.


That was so nice of you to do everyones nails! I love how they match the dress! You are talented!


----------



## Lumaday

This week I put on Zoya Kennedy.  I really loved it on its own but since I don't have a lot of meetings this week I decided to spice it up with 1 coat of OPI Polka.Com on top.  I really like this combo - the nude makes the glitter really pop and I feel like it's not too much for work.  It also kind of fits in with 4th of July 

My nails that were finally getting long are down to nubs again....too much traveling, camping, ect. I guess!  I hope I can get them long and strong again soon.


----------



## Monika1

Kennedy looks really beautiful on you! The glitter is a nice touch; I hope you have a great day tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

My patriotic nails: Bondi Starry Night Blue and Julep America (actually got one of the stars on my thumb, lol)


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Kennedy looks really beautiful on you! The glitter is a nice touch; I hope you have a great day tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks Monika, I hope you do too!


----------



## Lumaday

jesemiaud said:


> My patriotic nails: Bondi Starry Night Blue and Julep America (actually got one of the stars on my thumb, lol)


So cute, I'm going to be incorporating America in my mani tomorrow night too!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

My Independence Day Nails


----------



## Esthylove

Wanted to do some patriotic nails but ended up being lazy and just filling in my pink gel. Gelish Shake it till you Samba topped with two coats of High Bridge. I didn't attach a photo since it's very similar to the Sugar N Spice one I posted a few weeks ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud

Question for you ladies that use the gel system. If I buy a system can I use other brands of gel polish, or am committed to a particular brand? The lights are the same, right?

Thanks!


----------



## hiiheather

Ugh. I absolutely do not like the new website layout. It is so not friendly on mobile devices. 

Been so long since I painted my nails. Decided to do a July 4th mani.

China Glaze - Frostbite

China Glaze - Ruby Slippers


----------



## acostakk

My nails for the fourth  . Nailtini Bloody Mary and Julep Fireworks


----------



## SOSRedAlertSOS

I love all of the Fourth of July nails! I think I'll get in on the action.


----------



## Jessismith

scooby dynamite said:


> My Independence Day Nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Those are fabulous!! Happy 4th!


----------



## Jessismith

I'm going with some Super Woman nails a la China Glaze Ruby Slippers, both for the 4th, and also to help me power through my first ever 5K tomorrow. Hoot!


----------



## Lumaday

Here's my 4th of July mani...happy holiday everyone!

This is Julep Monaco, OPI Big Apple Red, and Julep America over Sally Hansen White On.  I got a star in the glitter!

It needs a little cleanup but I did this quickly last night so it would be ready today.


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> I'm going with some Super Woman nails a la China Glaze Ruby Slippers, both for the 4th, and also to help me power through my first ever 5K tomorrow. Hoot!


Wow! I hope it went really well and you make it through the run. The nails look super.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lolo22

Julep Monaco, Jackie and Vivienne. Pinkie is the Gwen Stefani chrome and middle finger is an Essie that I'm too lazy to go look at the name of (on a silver platter?) topped with a new indie polish I got that glows in the dark.


Happy 4th!!


----------



## kaitlin1209

I dont have the patience for nail art but I tried to stay with a 4th theme!  I did Zoya Gia (it's a perfect Kit-Kat wrapper red) on my toes and a light blue Julep on my fingers.  I can't find the name of the Julep online but it is a perfect dupe for Essie Lapis of Luxury.


----------



## hiiheather

4th of July is over but I still wanted sparkles! This is Orly's Lavish Bash. Which I'm pretty much in love with.


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> 4th of July is over but I still wanted sparkles! This is Orly's Lavish Bash. Which I'm pretty much in love with.


No reason needed for sparkles!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

I have been on a bit of a nail burn out lately.  I have kept my nails pretty much naked except for I had on Zoya Dream while I was on vacation.  While cleaning today I partially broke one of my really long nails so until I can find my brush on glue, I painted them with textured polish.  I needed to take some photos for my blog of another polish so I put it on top.  I am hoping I can fix it.  So in case I am forced to go to nubs shortly here is OPI Solitare topped with Laquerlicious I Can See Clearly Now.  It's one of my favorite glitters.  I took some better photos of this but here is my quick iPhone pic.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Once again, NYC Love Letters.

I wanted to go all out on my nails, but I have a sprained/possibly fractured wrist and it was too hard and hurt too much to do much of anything...just prepping and doing a base coat killed...so I decided to just do a sheer shimmer because I could get away with a single coat and would be done faster. Can't wait til I can really do some fun stuff again!


----------



## Lolo22

Christa W said:


> I have been on a bit of a nail burn out lately. I have kept my nails pretty much naked except for I had on Zoya Dream while I was on vacation. While cleaning today I partially broke one of my really long nails so until I can find my brush on glue, I painted them with textured polish. I needed to take some photos for my blog of another polish so I put it on top. I am hoping I can fix it. So in case I am forced to go to nubs shortly here is OPI Solitare topped with Laquerlicious I Can See Clearly Now. It's one of my favorite glitters. I took some better photos of this but here is my quick iPhone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7823.JPG


Omg I love this!! I need this glitter immediately!


----------



## Lolo22

I decided to try watermelon nails with some recent juleps that came. Julep Vikki and Kathy and CC London Calling tips. So happy I got Kathy, it's gorgeous and really sparkly


----------



## jesemiaud

KeepOnSingin said:


> Once again, NYC Love Letters.
> 
> I wanted to go all out on my nails, but I have a sprained/possibly fractured wrist and it was too hard and hurt too much to do much of anything...just prepping and doing a base coat killed...so I decided to just do a sheer shimmer because I could get away with a single coat and would be done faster. Can't wait til I can really do some fun stuff again!


So sorry to hear about your wrist...I hope you heal quickly!!!


----------



## acostakk

KeepOnSingin said:


> Once again, NYC Love Letters.
> 
> I wanted to go all out on my nails, but I have a sprained/possibly fractured wrist and it was too hard and hurt too much to do much of anything...just prepping and doing a base coat killed...so I decided to just do a sheer shimmer because I could get away with a single coat and would be done faster. Can't wait til I can really do some fun stuff again!


Ouch! Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## acostakk

Sparitual Intuition


----------



## CaseyR

Feeling inspired by many of the awesome posts I see on here,I recently ordered a 31-pack of different nail tapes from eBay, and tried some out tonight.  Below is a photo of my first attempt.  All of you talented ladies make it look so easy lol I definitely need some practice, but the process was still fun!  I used Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails Hard  Hat over Essence Colour &amp; Go's Grey-to-Be.  Sorry about the blurry photo!


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> Wow! I hope it went really well and you make it through the run. The nails look super.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! I survived and finished the run  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Orly You're Blushing


----------



## chaostheory

I haven't posted for a little while so here's some catch up!

 
I have had the Ruffian Endless Love (pink)
 
Ruffian Blue Lagoon 
 
My 4th of July nails (a blue and a red unnamed OPI mini, with Julep america as accent)
 
My sisters 4th of July nails (with a little bit of nail art. i'm a newbie to nail art so I don't tackle it very often!)


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I have been on a bit of a nail burn out lately.  I have kept my nails pretty much naked except for I had on Zoya Dream while I was on vacation.  While cleaning today I partially broke one of my really long nails so until I can find my brush on glue, I painted them with textured polish.  I needed to take some photos for my blog of another polish so I put it on top.  I am hoping I can fix it.  So in case I am forced to go to nubs shortly here is OPI Solitare topped with Laquerlicious I Can See Clearly Now.  It's one of my favorite glitters.  I took some better photos of this but here is my quick iPhone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7823.JPG


Aww, sorry to hear about the damage and the burn-out. My thumbnail is broken right now, but it's doing OK so far with a teabag-Gelish Foundation repair. Glad you get to enjoy this polish now!


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> Once again, NYC Love Letters.
> 
> I wanted to go all out on my nails, but I have a sprained/possibly fractured wrist and it was too hard and hurt too much to do much of anything...just prepping and doing a base coat killed...so I decided to just do a sheer shimmer because I could get away with a single coat and would be done faster. Can't wait til I can really do some fun stuff again!


It looks like you and @@hiheather have similar ideas on the nude-like sparkly shimmer! They're nice to wear - something subtle but special. I hope your wrist heals quickly and well. You could still play with nail art ideas using the other hand...


----------



## Monika1

CaseyR said:


> Feeling inspired by many of the awesome posts I see on here,I recently ordered a 31-pack of different nail tapes from eBay, and tried some out tonight.  Below is a photo of my first attempt.  All of you talented ladies make it look so easy lol I definitely need some practice, but the process was still fun!  I used Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails Hard  Hat over Essence Colour &amp; Go's Grey-to-Be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about the blurry photo!


Glad you're enjoying experimenting with your new goodies! Though I do have a roll of tape, I ended up using regular gift wrapping tape on my last one - plus: you don't have to worry about getting polish on the other side of the line if you don't plan to; minus: you have to wait until one shape dries completely before masking off the next, unless you cut narrower pieces! I should have used my striping tape instead!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Orly You're Blushing


Hmm... I wonder if I could achieve a colour like this by mixing a brown, white, and pink... and maybe some black? It would be an interesting, and possibly lovely, experiment!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> It looks like you and @@hiheather have similar ideas on the nude-like sparkly shimmer! They're nice to wear - something subtle but special. I hope your wrist heals quickly and well. You could still play with nail art ideas using the other hand...


Thanks. Unfortunately, it's my right wrist that's injured, and I'm about as right handed as it gets! It's a major struggle trying to do anything left handed.


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> Thanks. Unfortunately, it's my right wrist that's injured, and I'm about as right handed as it gets! It's a major struggle trying to do anything left handed.


Yeah, I figured as much! That's part of the idea, isn't it? I make it a point to try and carry out my ideas on both of my hands just so that I have the practice. Admittedly it results in me often simplifying the overall idea, or not doing as much hand-painting for nails, simply as I know I'll have to do it with the non-dominant hand too! Whatever I do, it's not always super with my non-dominant hand because of the obvious issues, and then it's not sometimes great on the other one because by then I relax (it's the easier one, after all) and lose focus. Last autumn I ran into a lady who is losing function in her dominant hand, and it made me think about what I can do with mine. Eep, I can't imagine having to write and print, and apply makeup!, but fortunately a little stamping and taping is workable. I think anyone who paints their own nails already has a bit of 'fine motor skill' advantage because of the weekly attempt to colour within the lines.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

Monika1 said:


> Glad you're enjoying experimenting with your new goodies! Though I do have a roll of tape, I ended up using regular gift wrapping tape on my last one - plus: you don't have to worry about getting polish on the other side of the line if you don't plan to; minus: you have to wait until one shape dries completely before masking off the next, unless you cut narrower pieces! I should have used my striping tape instead!


Thanks!  Though this packet came with 31 different colors, they're all the same width, so I may also use some other kinds of tape for future designs.  In the past, the tape I tried didn't work so well, but these seem pretty decent actually. 

It was fun, although initially I went a little overboard and didn't keep track which strands of tape overlapped with which and removal was a little tedious lol  It's definitely addictive though, so many options!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> Yeah, I figured as much! That's part of the idea, isn't it? I make it a point to try and carry out my ideas on both of my hands just so that I have the practice. Admittedly it results in me often simplifying the overall idea, or not doing as much hand-painting for nails, simply as I know I'll have to do it with the non-dominant hand too! Whatever I do, it's not always super with my non-dominant hand because of the obvious issues, and then it's not sometimes great on the other one because by then I relax (it's the easier one, after all) and lose focus. Last autumn I ran into a lady who is losing function in her dominant hand, and it made me think about what I can do with mine. Eep, I can't imagine having to write and print, and apply makeup!, but fortunately a little stamping and taping is workable. I think anyone who paints their own nails already has a bit of 'fine motor skill' advantage because of the weekly attempt to colour within the lines.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


When I do nail art, which is rare, mainly because I use textured polishes more than anything else, I do both hands. But currently, I'm in a pretty restrictive wrist brace, and any sort of twisting or bending of my wrist causes major pain. Even most weight bearing hurts more than is worth trying to do the activity. I'm getting an MRI tomorrow, and getting the results Friday. I'm just hoping nothing is torn or broken because I absolutely *do not* want to have another surgery.


----------



## Zhuang Ling Jia

Not really looking for anything fancy, so i went for a office-chic nail art design  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Kinda of like this one : http://www.perpetiels.com/nail-art-tips-the-office-chic-mani.html


----------



## CaseyR

Admittedly being a bit distracted from school work tonight, I decided to try out a bottle of Nail Polish from Ardene's that my sister gave me called V-Air-Y Sparkly.  I may use it again with maybe a black base-coat in the future.


----------



## chaostheory

I'm wearing Julep Kimberly! I have the blue and the purple, but I never got my hands on the green unfortunately. I just really love these kind of polishes and I hope to track down more!


----------



## Christa W

Finally felt inspired. I have a housewarming party tonight at a friends. In matching my nails to my tee shirt. This is my Milwaukee Brewers mani using Pacific Blue by Sally Hansen and some Zoyas. Ill update what they are when I'm on my desktop. Mobile is annoying me right now..


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Finally felt inspired. I have a housewarming party tonight at a friends. In matching my nails to my tee shirt. This is my Milwaukee Brewers mani using Pacific Blue by Sally Hansen and some Zoyas. Ill update what they are when I'm on my desktop. Mobile is annoying me right now..
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Yay; that's awesome! I'm so happy that you got inspired! The detail on the ball player is incredible; despite that my very favourite part of this is the ball stitching. The curve with the single chevrons is just so neat. And my second favourite feature is that spectacular blue colour. If that's Pacific Blue, I most certainly have to find it! It's beautiful.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Yay; that's awesome! I'm so happy that you got inspired! The detail on the ball player is incredible; despite that my very favourite part of this is the ball stitching. The curve with the single chevrons is just so neat. And my second favourite feature is that spectacular blue colour. If that's Pacific Blue, I most certainly have to find it! It's beautiful.


Let me know if you can't find it. It's still around by me and I will grab you one.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Let me know if you can't find it. It's still around by me and I will grab you one.


Dear @@Christa W,

That is so sweet of you! I really appreciate the offer; I was happy to find it today at my local grocery super-store. I'm just a bit concerned about the version; I got the one that has the sticker label on the front of the bottle in white, and it does look like it might be shimmery - is that the one you used for your mani? Checking on line for the features to check if I got the one that is the 'good' colour! I hope so!


----------



## acostakk

The Polish Bar Eternal Sunshine


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Dear @@Christa W,
> 
> That is so sweet of you! I really appreciate the offer; I was happy to find it today at my local grocery super-store. I'm just a bit concerned about the version; I got the one that has the sticker label on the front of the bottle in white, and it does look like it might be shimmery - is that the one you used for your mani? Checking on line for the features to check if I got the one that is the 'good' colour! I hope so!


Here's a compare from Shades of Beauty.  New one has the extended X and is the one on the right.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Here's a compare from Shades of Beauty.  New one has the extended X and is the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.14.jpg


Yeah, it figures; the ones at the store were all identical to the one I picked up (I checked them all when I was there), and it is definitely the new one. I thought I might have had a chance getting the old one simply because they seemed to have sort of a limited and mixed selection of SH things there. No such luck I guess. I'll PM you.


----------



## Courtnee

wow, I love these gems, they all look so wonderful.  :sdrop:

I just love looking at all the beautiful nails.  :smilehappyyes:

keep up the great work ladies, I love it so much!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

Was experimenting with some bottles of Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails tonight.  The idea didn't quite turn out as I had planned on all my nails; maybe next time lol


----------



## Courtnee

gosh, all these nails are lovely. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## chaostheory

This is Julep "Dawn" with a gold OPI topper. The yellow applied unevenly so that's why I topped it. I've never worn yellow nails so I feel weird about it but I think it's growing on me!


----------



## Christa W

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep "Dawn" with a gold OPI topper. The yellow applied unevenly so that's why I topped it. I've never worn yellow nails so I feel weird about it but I think it's growing on me!


I like this!  I have a lot of yellow but don't wear them enough, this is a great color on you.


----------



## brandarae

Pacific Blue topped with Gothic Gala Lacquers Holo-y Goodness.


----------



## Meggpi

Zoya Bar. Pixie Dusts weren't excluded from the 12 dollar deal this time! Seriously though pictures don't do it justice, I look like I dipped my fingers in crushed gems. I can't bring myself o take it off to participate in nail art challenge.


----------



## Christa W

brandarae said:


> Pacific Blue topped with Gothic Gala Lacquers Holo-y Goodness.


Oooh I should do this!!! Love it.


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> Zoya Bar. Pixie Dusts weren't excluded from the 12 dollar deal this time! Seriously though pictures don't do it justice, I look like I dipped my fingers in crushed gems. I can't bring myself o take it off to participate in nail art challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140714_163949420_HDR.jpg


Love it!  I ordered Ginni but my order is still pending.  I think I may have to buy this one too (and Arlo)


----------



## Christa W

Going girlie with my pallet cleanser SinfulColors Tutu. Three coats and still a tiny bit streaky. I wanted Essie Madamoisselle but I don't own it so I chose this instead of running out and buying something new.




I may glitter it up later but for now I like it.


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> Love it!  I ordered Ginni but my order is still pending.  I think I may have to buy this one too (and Arlo)


Truthfully I wasn't big on the magical pixie dusts until I saw my friend wear Bar.  She was driving and it was sunny and I was staring at her hands like a creepy person.


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> Truthfully I wasn't big on the magical pixie dusts until I saw my friend wear Bar. She was driving and it was sunny and I was staring at her hands like a creepy person.


Lol!! I wish I had friend that wore Magical Pixie Dusts!!!


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> Lol!! I wish I had friend that wore Magical Pixie Dusts!!!


I have around 150 polishes, she has upwards of 400.  She's a good friend PLUS she makes me look less nuts in the eyes of my family AND I get to borrow her rare and discontinued polishes.


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> I have around 150 polishes, she has upwards of 400. She's a good friend PLUS she makes me look less nuts in the eyes of my family AND I get to borrow her rare and discontinued polishes.


That's awesome. I have a friend that wears a lot of polish but doesn't care about what they are and I've offered her access to my stash (1250+ I stopped keeping track) and she kinda just shrugged me off.

At least I don't have to have that awkward conversation on why I won't actually loan polish out... I paint my boyfriend's moms nails but won't actually let them out of my possession.


----------



## Lumaday

I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option   This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.  

Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.

FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> That's awesome. I have a friend that wears a lot of polish but doesn't care about what they are and I've offered her access to my stash (1250+ I stopped keeping track) and she kinda just shrugged me off.
> 
> At least I don't have to have that awkward conversation on why I won't actually loan polish out... I paint my boyfriend's moms nails but won't actually let them out of my possession.


I wouldn't either Christa, especially since I'm sure you have some rare/HTF ones.  I had a friend borrow one of mine from the Orly summer collection  and after her having it for a few weeks I started hounding her  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  she is rather forgetful/loses stuff though, so I had a good reason.  She STILL has a pair of leggings I lent her last winter!


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> That's awesome. I have a friend that wears a lot of polish but doesn't care about what they are and I've offered her access to my stash (1250+ I stopped keeping track) and she kinda just shrugged me off.
> 
> At least I don't have to have that awkward conversation on why I won't actually loan polish out... I paint my boyfriend's moms nails but won't actually let them out of my possession.


Hahaha when I say 'borrow' I should have said 'lets me paint my nails at her house'.


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


OMG congrats!!!


----------



## jesemiaud

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


Congratulations! Your ring is gorgeous!


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> OMG congrats!!!


Thank you!



jesemiaud said:


> Congratulations! Your ring is gorgeous!


Thanks!  It was his Grandmothers so it's a family ring and it's just what I would have picked out had he asked my input.  I feel lucky to have their blessing that he could give it to me    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KatieS131

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


Congrats!!! I love your mani and ring!


----------



## CaseyR

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


Congrats!  Love the ring, and of course, the mani too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

KatieS131 said:


> Congrats!!! I love your mani and ring!





CaseyR said:


> Congrats!  Love the ring, and of course, the mani too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


You all are the sweetest, thank you!


----------



## Stitchie

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


Omg congrats!!! And that lovely mani just makes your gorgeous ring stand out so much more! =)


----------



## Esthylove

I did Gelish Tiger Blossom. Again. I think I need some more summer colors!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory

this is Ruffian polish in "Ambrosia" that I just got in my birchbox. I love these polishes but I always forget to wrap the tips, and then it comes off really easily. Oh well-an excuse to use a new polish soon!


----------



## Christa W

Back in June on Facebook one of my favorite bloggers Accio Lacquer made a homemade dragon egg using thumb tacks and styrofoam and painted it using a combination of Sally Hansen Loves Me Not from the Complete Salon line and Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter.  While I didn't do an egg yet I wanted to do these nails for a whole month now and decided since my nails were similarly shaped, I would try it now.  I got Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter from a circular swap right here on MUT!!!!  Loves Me Not is the only Salon Complete polish I like from Sally Hansen.  By like I mean absolutely LOVE.  I hate the brush and did have to do clean up because it flooded my cuticles.

Here is Loves Me Not alone




Here is what I am dubbing Dragon Nails.




This is a collage of the transitions.  This glitter/flakie is amazing.




I am crazy for color changing polishes and this is no exception!!! I love these so much.  I did use one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.


----------



## Theblondeangel

Etude House Pink Prism - 04 and some chinese numbers. 

It's a pretty bubblegum pink. One of my favorite shades of all time. I'm so bummed this were limited edition.. Almost gone :/


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> Back in June on Facebook one of my favorite bloggers Accio Lacquer made a homemade dragon egg using thumb tacks and styrofoam and painted it using a combination of Sally Hansen Loves Me Not from the Complete Salon line and Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter.  While I didn't do an egg yet I wanted to do these nails for a whole month now and decided since my nails were similarly shaped, I would try it now.  I got Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter from a circular swap right here on MUT!!!!  Loves Me Not is the only Salon Complete polish I like from Sally Hansen.  By like I mean absolutely LOVE.  I hate the brush and did have to do clean up because it flooded my cuticles.
> 
> Here is Loves Me Not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves Me Not.jpg
> 
> Here is what I am dubbing Dragon Nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonnails.jpg
> 
> This is a collage of the transitions.  This glitter/flakie is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purpleglittermacro.jpg
> 
> I am crazy for color changing polishes and this is no exception!!! I love these so much.  I did use one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.


ALLL THE FLAKIES!!!  I'm nuts for them.  They remind me of oil slicks.  Oils slicks and cigarette smoke were my two favorite things to look at as a kid.  Rainbows and mermaid hair, lol.


----------



## Stitchie

Christa W said:


> Back in June on Facebook one of my favorite bloggers Accio Lacquer made a homemade dragon egg using thumb tacks and styrofoam and painted it using a combination of Sally Hansen Loves Me Not from the Complete Salon line and Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter.  While I didn't do an egg yet I wanted to do these nails for a whole month now and decided since my nails were similarly shaped, I would try it now.  I got Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter from a circular swap right here on MUT!!!!  Loves Me Not is the only Salon Complete polish I like from Sally Hansen.  By like I mean absolutely LOVE.  I hate the brush and did have to do clean up because it flooded my cuticles.
> 
> Here is Loves Me Not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves Me Not.jpg
> 
> Here is what I am dubbing Dragon Nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonnails.jpg
> 
> This is a collage of the transitions.  This glitter/flakie is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purpleglittermacro.jpg
> 
> I am crazy for color changing polishes and this is no exception!!! I love these so much.  I did use one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.


This is absolutely gorgeous!!!

I have a pet Bearded Dragon so I am into all things Dragon =P

The purple Sally Hansen reminds me of Zoya Belinda, but with a slightly different texture it seems.

I had to google the Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter because I've never heard of it. What a unique polish! I see it's available on Amazon so I may have to jump on that one lol

*update* Yep, just ordered it on Amazon. Less than $5 for a polish like that? Uhm, Yes please! =)


----------



## tgooberbutt

Slightly off topic, but I think you guys are the most qualified to help with this question, but I a name for an indie polish. What would you name your indie polish if you were to make one?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Back in June on Facebook one of my favorite bloggers Accio Lacquer made a homemade dragon egg using thumb tacks and styrofoam and painted it using a combination of Sally Hansen Loves Me Not from the Complete Salon line and Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter.  While I didn't do an egg yet I wanted to do these nails for a whole month now and decided since my nails were similarly shaped, I would try it now.  I got Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter from a circular swap right here on MUT!!!!  Loves Me Not is the only Salon Complete polish I like from Sally Hansen.  By like I mean absolutely LOVE.  I hate the brush and did have to do clean up because it flooded my cuticles.
> 
> Here is Loves Me Not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves Me Not.jpg
> 
> Here is what I am dubbing Dragon Nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonnails.jpg
> 
> This is a collage of the transitions.  This glitter/flakie is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purpleglittermacro.jpg
> 
> I am crazy for color changing polishes and this is no exception!!! I love these so much.  I did use one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.


Wow this looks beautiful! It reminds me I want to play with my flakies more! That would look really neat with green or orange stamping of something like a frame, with the flake/glitter showing from behind too! Or being more literal and using a scale stamp to do dragon scales.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> this is Ruffian polish in "Ambrosia" that I just got in my birchbox. I love these polishes but I always forget to wrap the tips, and then it comes off really easily. Oh well-an excuse to use a new polish soon!


Aw, too bad you're not wrapping. But I'll look forward to seeing your next one too! Are these easy to apply without streaks?


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> That's awesome. I have a friend that wears a lot of polish but doesn't care about what they are and I've offered her access to my stash (1250+ I stopped keeping track) and she kinda just shrugged me off.
> 
> At least I don't have to have that awkward conversation on why I won't actually loan polish out... I paint my boyfriend's moms nails but won't actually let them out of my possession.


Oh, I so understand this! I lent one out recently (about six months ago, but it feels like that) and I was a bit worried the whole time it was out. :scared: Was it ever coming back? Would it be OK? Such a strange thing... but my bottle wasn't where 'it lives'! :blush2:


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


Congratulations! I'm happy you have such wonderful and exciting news. It's a lovely combination and the ring looks very nice on your hand.


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Truthfully I wasn't big on the magical pixie dusts until I saw my friend wear Bar.  She was driving and it was sunny and I was staring at her hands like a creepy person.


I'm not sure about them myself yet! I love the PDs but don't know how I'd feel about these. It would be nice to see them on someone in real life for certain!

On a semi-related note, I just recently tried Essie Belugaria, and really enjoyed wearing that!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Going girlie with my pallet cleanser SinfulColors Tutu. Three coats and still a tiny bit streaky. I wanted Essie Madamoisselle but I don't own it so I chose this instead of running out and buying something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I may glitter it up later but for now I like it.


This is really pretty the way it is! I like that it has that super 'blue' pink slightly translucent shimmery nature on you. It seems much more 'blue' than the 'peach' it looks like in that bottle.


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Zoya Bar. Pixie Dusts weren't excluded from the 12 dollar deal this time! Seriously though pictures don't do it justice, I look like I dipped my fingers in crushed gems. I can't bring myself o take it off to participate in nail art challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140714_163949420_HDR.jpg


I love it on you, but still can't figure out how I would feel with it on me!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep "Dawn" with a gold OPI topper. The yellow applied unevenly so that's why I topped it. I've never worn yellow nails so I feel weird about it but I think it's growing on me!


I was just talking with a friend about wearing yellow polish while it's still summer. It looks very pretty. I have to get to it, but it still will not be next... I want to do the next Challenge response first!


----------



## Monika1

CaseyR said:


> Was experimenting with some bottles of Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails tonight.  The idea didn't quite turn out as I had planned on all my nails; maybe next time lol


What you've accomplished here is really neat! It makes me think of the homey striped knit socks for wearing on a cold winter evening by the fire.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

OPI-It's My Year

It was one of my untrieds. And, I looooooooooooove it now.

Then I am wearing Color Club's Age Of Aquarius on my toes. I never paint my toes. But, I thought I had a date yesterday (got stood up) so I decided to paint them. Meh all that work because my toenails suck and are hard to paint. I love the color though.


----------



## CaseyR

Monika1 said:


> What you've accomplished here is really neat! It makes me think of the homey striped knit socks for wearing on a cold winter evening by the fire.


Thanks!  I've just got into playing around with nail art and designs recently, but I'm really enjoying it; so many different potential things to try!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


Woohooo! Congrats! Your nails and ring are beautiful! I had no idea that walmart salons carry polish. I may have to look into that. When I go to the store for professionals I think I can get them for about $4. I will have to look next time I'm there!


----------



## brandarae

Face Melter by Gothic Gala Lacquers


----------



## kaitlin1209

I am wearing Essie Tart Deco.  This is my third bottle of that polish in four years!


----------



## Monika1

brandarae said:


> Face Melter by Gothic Gala Lacquers


Nice and bright for summer! I like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

A few recent manis of mine for the Inspiration Challenge. I think I've been neglecting this thread a bit since that started  :








View attachment 4483
View attachment 4482

View attachment 3816
View attachment 3815

View attachment 3504
View attachment 3502

View attachment 4732
View attachment 4733

Does anyone know how to modify the size of an image in this not-so-new-now version of the forum? I know we could do that just as we were posting an image in the old version. Or is the only option now to modify the size of the pic itself?


----------



## CaseyR

Monika1 said:


> A few recent manis of mine for the Inspiration Challenge. I think I've been neglecting this thread a bit since that started  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to modify the size of an image in this not-so-new-now version of the forum? I know we could do that just as we were posting an image in the old version. Or is the only option now to modify the size of the pic itself?


Wow, all of these are beautiful!  So many awesome textures; amazing job!  I was wondering the same thing; I often take photos with my (not-so-hi-res) Blackberry which tend to get pixely when stretched to the bigger size.  Maybe someone else here has an idea how to edit the sizing on here?


----------



## Lumaday

I decided to copy Julep's maven mani from a while ago with Soraphine and Tania and try the glitter gradient.  I LOVE how it turned out, I feel like my nails are dipped in Mermaid tears


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I'm wearing Julie G Rock Candy


----------



## acostakk

A polish from Forever 21 with the innovative name of Lime/Gold


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I decided to copy Julep's maven mani from a while ago with Soraphine and Tania and try the glitter gradient.  I LOVE how it turned out, I feel like my nails are dipped in Mermaid tears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I think the dipped effect highlights the beauty of this one even more than a full nail of it would.



KeepOnSingin said:


> I'm wearing Julie G Rock Candy


I'm happy to see these blues! Happy, shimmery, and fresh! I have to enjoy some of them vicariously because I really can't get them all...


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> A polish from Forever 21 with the innovative name of Lime/Gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Very cute and happy, as is your avatar!  :sunshine:


----------



## Courtnee

@, they are beautiful on you, I cant even tell if the yellow is uneven or not. its beautiful. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Christa W

acostakk said:


> A polish from Forever 21 with the innovative name of Lime/Gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That looks like one of my KBShimmer misfits!! It's awesome. Do they have more like that's???


----------



## acostakk

Christa W said:


> That looks like one of my KBShimmer misfits!! It's awesome. Do they have more like that's???


I'm not sure. I'm supposed to be on a polish no-buy, but recently realized I'm woefully lacking in green shades. When the Enablers thread posted a sale at Forever 21, I picked up some stuff for the husband and daughter then did just a quick scan thru the polish looking for greens. I'm afraid to go back and look more closely (particularly since I now have two bottles from Chloe &amp; Bella headed my way).


----------



## linda37027

Christa W said:


> Here's a compare from Shades of Beauty.  New one has the extended X and is the one on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6.14.jpg


Thanks for this. I found the older Pacific Blue at my local Walgreens. I put it on my toes and love it!


----------



## linda37027

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


Thanks for telling me about this. A great buy. I got Germanicure, Berlin There Done That, and Meet Me on the Star Ferry. I also got 3 mini sets, the 2 Brazil ones and a Muppet one, all for about 22.00 plus tax. They had several other good ones.


----------



## Jessismith

I've been on vaca. Here were my nails - Essie Mint Candy Apple.





I babied the length and made it all week without breaking, but I had to trim back down once home, per the next pic - Essie Sex Divide.


----------



## mama2358

So I painted my nails last night using the purple from ELF's Ariel collection and I have no pic, because as soon as it dried, it started peeling off. Just in one rubbery sheet. I was not happy. All they had to do was rub on anything, even my own skin and the polish was gone. I rubbed the rest of them off in seconds. Crappiest nail polish ever. I'm going to try using it as a base coat for glitter polish. If that doesn't work, they're going in the trash.


----------



## Monika1

CaseyR said:


> Wow, all of these are beautiful!  So many awesome textures; amazing job!  I was wondering the same thing; I often take photos with my (not-so-hi-res) Blackberry which tend to get pixely when stretched to the bigger size.  Maybe someone else here has an idea how to edit the sizing on here?


Thank-you very much for your positive comments!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

mama2358 said:


> So I painted my nails last night using the purple from ELF's Ariel collection and I have no pic, because as soon as it dried, it started peeling off. Just in one rubbery sheet. I was not happy. All they had to do was rub on anything, even my own skin and the polish was gone. I rubbed the rest of them off in seconds. Crappiest nail polish ever. I'm going to try using it as a base coat for glitter polish. If that doesn't work, they're going in the trash.


Trash? What? Collective eeep! :blink2:

Was that experience with the polish one you had even with using a clear base coat and top coat? If not, might that work? Otherwise, the glitter polish option sounds like a smart idea for this one! Have you had this kind of experience with any other polishes and could it be a biochemistry thing with that particular mix, or might you have had more oils on your nails recently? I really hope they work out and don't go in the circular file...


----------



## Christa W

acostakk said:


> I'm not sure. I'm supposed to be on a polish no-buy, but recently realized I'm woefully lacking in green shades. When the Enablers thread posted a sale at Forever 21, I picked up some stuff for the husband and daughter then did just a quick scan thru the polish looking for greens. I'm afraid to go back and look more closely (particularly since I now have two bottles from Chloe &amp; Bella headed my way).


I just looked on thier website!!! There's at least a dozen I want plus nail art studs (neon) and some other make up. A lot of the polish is BOGO too. How was application?

Oh and the website says yours is Lime Dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may have to take a trip to the mall. I've never actually entered that store ever.


----------



## Lumaday

Jessismith said:


> I've been on vaca. Here were my nails - Essie Mint Candy Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I babied the length and made it all week without breaking, but I had to trim back down once home, per the next pic - Essie Sex Divide.


These are beautiful, I need more Essie polishes in my life!  I have a couple so far and love the formula and shades.


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> I've been on vaca. Here were my nails - Essie Mint Candy Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I babied the length and made it all week without breaking, but I had to trim back down once home, per the next pic - Essie Sex Divide.


Impressive length, especially for vacation - I'm always rough on nails then with water sports! Mint Candy Apple is a wonderful colour I've neglected and definitely need to enjoy this summer. The purple is beautiful too, and I think the intense purples are better on me than the lighter ones that have recently gotten more attention from me! Your nails are fantastic 'short' too, because they have such a great shape.


----------



## acostakk

Christa W said:


> I just looked on thier website!!! There's at least a dozen I want plus nail art studs (neon) and some other make up. A lot of the polish is BOGO too. How was application?
> 
> Oh and the website says yours is Lime Dream  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I may have to take a trip to the mall. I've never actually entered that store ever.


So now I've gone back and looked and I want half the store. Well, half the cosmetics section. Gotta pace myself!Application was ok. It took three coats to even out the streaks and get to the color intensity I wanted. Then again, I was on the phone at the time, so may have gotten away with two coats if I'd been paying attention. Either way, I was done in 30 minutes, so dry time between coats was no issue.


----------



## Stitchie

Jessismith said:


> I've been on vaca. Here were my nails - Essie Mint Candy Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I babied the length and made it all week without breaking, but I had to trim back down once home, per the next pic - Essie Sex Divide.


Both gorgeous colors =)

Essie, Mint Candy Apple is one of my all time favs of that shade!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

A little messy. Probably because I painted them outside on the neighbor's porch. LOL.







OPI-Love.Angel.Music.Baby

and then on my ring fingers:

Finger Paints-Kozmotology over L.A.M.B


----------



## Jessismith

L'Oréal Indigo Classic denim collection


----------



## KeepOnSingin

It's been quite awhile since I last sat down to do my nails properly, but today I decided to.

I'm wearing Color Club _Sweet Pea_ and Sinful Colors_ Fantasy _over it on my ring fingers for a nice, fairly subtle glitter accent.


----------



## hiiheather

Decided to dig into some untrieds.

This lovely is Pop Beauty's Pinup Pink.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No pic. But, I'm wearing Urban Decay Deep End.

One of my favorite polishes in a long time. Cannot believe I've had this one since March (Came in a mini set with Woodstock and Goldmine) Used the others before. But, not Deep End. It just set there even though I do love me some blue-green polishes. It is seriously amazing. If you all can find it. Get it.


----------



## Lolo22

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger. Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun. I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle. They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections. I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


Sorry I'm late! Congratulations and beautiful mani!!!


----------



## Lumaday

Lolo22 said:


> Sorry I'm late! Congratulations and beautiful mani!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Christa W

I've been neglecting my nails while I have been sick for the better part of the past 3 weeks.  There is a light at the end of the tunnel but I am not 100% yet.  I was gifted my very first Sally Hansen Triple Shine polishes by my dear friend @@acostakk who remembered how much I wanted Great White and never got it.  I pretty much wanted this as a replacement for a L'Oreal Jet Set Polish called Lightening that has been discontinued since the early 2000's.  Great White is PERFECT for a white french mani.  I prefer them over a pink or nude one.  I used to rock this look all the time and I love it.  This was what I wore all day today to try and get a feel for it.  I did my thumb and ring over Zoya Purity and then the other 3 fingers were 3 coats on it's own. I did learn I hate using the bottles as a prop LOL.


----------



## Monika1

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> A little messy. Probably because I painted them outside on the neighbor's porch. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI-Love.Angel.Music.Baby
> 
> and then on my ring fingers:
> 
> Finger Paints-Kozmotology over L.A.M.B


Looks good, and it's a nice touch on the ring finger. Is there a musical reason you keep your nails short?


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I've been neglecting my nails while I have been sick for the better part of the past 3 weeks.  There is a light at the end of the tunnel but I am not 100% yet.  I was gifted my very first Sally Hansen Triple Shine polishes by my dear friend @@acostakk who remembered how much I wanted Great White and never got it.  I pretty much wanted this as a replacement for a L'Oreal Jet Set Polish called Lightening that has been discontinued since the early 2000's.  Great White is PERFECT for a white french mani.  I prefer them over a pink or nude one.  I used to rock this look all the time and I love it.  This was what I wore all day today to try and get a feel for it.  I did my thumb and ring over Zoya Purity and then the other 3 fingers were 3 coats on it's own. I did learn I hate using the bottles as a prop LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great White.jpg


Wow! It does look really good as a French mani! I like it without Purity more, but I also enjoy the interest the variety of French tips gives the look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

LOL, there are some bottles that just aren't good to hold when trying to take photos, agreed!


----------



## Monika1

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> No pic. But, I'm wearing Urban Decay Deep End.
> 
> One of my favorite polishes in a long time. Cannot believe I've had this one since March (Came in a mini set with Woodstock and Goldmine) Used the others before. But, not Deep End. It just set there even though I do love me some blue-green polishes. It is seriously amazing. If you all can find it. Get it.


Well, then I look forward to a pic when you next wear it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> Decided to dig into some untrieds.
> 
> This lovely is Pop Beauty's Pinup Pink.


It looks good, and like it wasn't much trouble to get a nice clean coverage with that one. I have several lighter pinks and pastels that require careful application of three or four coats, and by that point it gets challenging to prevent a lumpy look. So that smooth look makes their pastels very worth investigating! Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> It's been quite awhile since I last sat down to do my nails properly, but today I decided to.
> 
> I'm wearing Color Club _Sweet Pea_ and Sinful Colors_ Fantasy _over it on my ring fingers for a nice, fairly subtle glitter accent.


Pretty and . . . sweet!  Glad you had some time to play today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> Pretty and . . . sweet!  Glad you had some time to play today.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! Too bad it's ruined already...that's what you get when you work with kids though! My right hand has chips on my thumb, index and middle finger...and my left still looks perfect lol.


----------



## hiiheather

Monika1 said:


> It looks good, and like it wasn't much trouble to get a nice clean coverage with that one. I have several lighter pinks and pastels that require careful application of three or four coats, and by that point it gets challenging to prevent a lumpy look. So that smooth look makes their pastels very worth investigating! Thanks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This was my first time using any Pop Beauty polish (I hoard them but never use lol!) and I can without a doubt say I was super impressed! The coverage was amazing, the polish wadn't to runny or thick just right to work with. It dried quickly and evenly, and that picture required zero clean up which is awesome!

I stayed the night at my boyfriend's the night I painted them and my right hand I forgot to clean beforehand. I was washing my hands at his house and my right hand polish just slid right off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My boyfriend and his friend were talking as I sulked by to the trashcan holding the fallen polish to my nail as id it'd magically reattach itself. I'm sure they gave me a weird look, but ugh a house full of guys will never understand the sadness of a perfect manicure dying so soon!

/endrandomstory

I highly recommend Pop Beauty polishes tho, and I got all mine at TJMaxxx for $1 so I def hope to snag more.


----------



## Stitchie

I am incredibly behind on the 30 Inspiration challenge, but I do plan on following it after this week!

I have my 1 year work evaluation this week so I wanted to do something more subdued and classy then my normal glitter/studs/striping tape/etc.

This is:

*Butter London - Cotton Buds

*Butter London - The 444


----------



## hiiheather

Another untried, this time a disappointment. I don't know the name I recieved the Color Club in a swap some time ago with several other nameless Color Clubs. So if anyone knows the name you'll be my new favorite person!






It is more purple in person, my camera just wasn't feeling it.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I am incredibly behind on the 30 Inspiration challenge, but I do plan on following it after this week!
> 
> I have my 1 year work evaluation this week so I wanted to do something more subdued and classy then my normal glitter/studs/striping tape/etc.
> 
> This is:
> 
> *Butter London - Cotton Buds
> 
> *Butter London - The 444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140729_001823.jpg


It looks great! And the challenge is for us to do on our schedules, so no worries.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find it interesting to see what different people consider conservative/subdued/classy as we all have our own meters. On my meter clear polish used to be the only thing in that realm, with maybe a pale translucent pink as a more bolder option &lt;&lt; translucent pink as bold, what?!?. My meter has changed so much in recent years!


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> Another untried, this time a disappointment. I don't know the name I recieved the Color Club in a swap some time ago with several other nameless Color Clubs. So if anyone knows the name you'll be my new favorite person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is more purple in person, my camera just wasn't feeling it.


It's nice to see the photo! Why was this one disappointing? It looks like a nice deep but obviously purple shade.


----------



## Monika1

Here is a recent mani and view of the difference lighting makes. Base pink Kozmic Colours, ILNP Princess Diaries accent nail, stamping with Color Club Miss Bliss, even on accent nail. 


View attachment 5079


----------



## hiiheather

Monika1 said:


> It's nice to see the photo! Why was this one disappointing? It looks like a nice deep but obviously purple shade.


The formula was like trying to paint my nails with water. And I don't really like the color, at least not on me.


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> The formula was like trying to paint my nails with water. And I don't really like the color, at least not on me.


Oh! That would be annoying! I feel that CC Soft Chiffon is like that too, but at least the light ones can be applied a bit sheer and look like it's deliberate.


----------



## brandarae

Base - Wet N Wild in French White

Water marble using: Wet N Wild Megalast in I Need a Refresh-Mint &amp; Trippin on the Boardwalk


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No Pic. But, Nina Ultra Pro Black and China Glaze Fairy Dust.

I'm in mourning. So, wearing black is appropriate for me right now.


----------



## Monika1

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> No Pic. But, Nina Ultra Pro Black and China Glaze Fairy Dust.
> 
> I'm in mourning. So, wearing black is appropriate for me right now.


My sympathies.


----------



## Monika1

brandarae said:


> Base - Wet N Wild in French White
> 
> Water marble using: Wet N Wild Megalast in I Need a Refresh-Mint &amp; Trippin on the Boardwalk


That looks really great! Congrats on a lovely water marble, and on retaining sanity while doing it. For some around here water marbles are not good for the health.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

brandarae said:


> Base - Wet N Wild in French White
> 
> Water marble using: Wet N Wild Megalast in I Need a Refresh-Mint &amp; Trippin on the Boardwalk


Love that color combo! and the marbling turned out great!

I find marbling can be so hit and miss. I enjoy doing it, but the second one turns out a little funky I get aggravated since it's not exactly a simple task.


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> That looks really great! Congrats on a lovely water marble, and on retaining sanity while doing it. For some around here water marbles are not good for the health.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


hahaah exactly!!!


----------



## mama2358

Monika1 said:


> Trash? What? Collective eeep! :blink2:
> 
> Was that experience with the polish one you had even with using a clear base coat and top coat? If not, might that work? Otherwise, the glitter polish option sounds like a smart idea for this one! Have you had this kind of experience with any other polishes and could it be a biochemistry thing with that particular mix, or might you have had more oils on your nails recently? I really hope they work out and don't go in the circular file...


I never even got far enough for a top coat. It was peeling off some right away. I've used so many different brands of polish and have never had a problem even close to this. Did you ever put the rubber glue from school on your nails and it would dry into a rubbery sheet you could pull off? It was exactly like that.


----------



## Monika1

mama2358 said:


> I never even got far enough for a top coat. It was peeling off some right away. I've used so many different brands of polish and have never had a problem even close to this. Did you ever put the rubber glue from school on your nails and it would dry into a rubbery sheet you could pull off? It was exactly like that.


Ah yes, then it's perfect for practicing nail art ideas and doing glitter manis!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But the colours are lovely, so it's a shame they don't work for you for normal use.


----------



## Monika1

Whups! Double post...


----------



## Monika1

Here is my latest response from the 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/):





 
By the way, we're still hoping for more volunteer submissions as "Inspirations" for our Sets Four and Five. If you're enthusiastic about doing your nails please consider submitting your original mani as a creative start-point for others to create their "Response" manis. Those interested in joining the Challenge to create responses to these Inspirations are also still welcome!


----------



## Scooby Dynamite

Color Club Lava Lamp


----------



## CaseyR

scooby dynamite said:


> Color Club Lava Lamp


Love this shade!  It's even the same color as my lava lamp that's on right now lol



Monika1 said:


> Here is my latest response from the 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grn angled stripes rt fl y.jpg
> 
> 
> By the way, we're still hoping for more volunteer submissions as "Inspirations" for our Sets Four and Five. If you're enthusiastic about doing your nails please consider submitting your original mani as a creative start-point for others to create their "Response" manis. Those interested in joining the Challenge to create responses to these Inspirations are also still welcome!


Amazing job!  This is what some of my attempts may have resembled if they actually turned out properly! hah


----------



## mama2358

Rainbow Honey's I Wanna Get Better, three coats. Actually, I've already had this on for a day and a half and it still looks brand new. Love this polish!


----------



## Monika1

Ah yes! Orange is such a beautiful colour in all of its shades, but there are only so many hours in the day to wear these fantastic colours and I feel I've been low on orange this summer.



mama2358 said:


> Rainbow Honey's I Wanna Get Better, three coats. Actually, I've already had this on for a day and a half and it still looks brand new. Love this polish!


I'm glad it holds up well! It looks good on your nails and it's so nice that all that is, (three coats of) one step!



scooby dynamite said:


> Color Club Lava Lamp


Nice! I like the clean, thin, crisp look with this!


----------



## Monika1

CaseyR said:


> Amazing job!  This is what some of my attempts may have resembled if they actually turned out properly! hah


Thank-you! The great thing about this look is that you can be super messy with the lines (they're not straight; they're not even; they're not parallel) and it ends up looking deliberate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

Monika1 said:


> Thank-you! The great thing about this look is that you can be super messy with the lines (they're not straight; they're not even; they're not parallel) and it ends up looking deliberate.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Very true!  When I tried doing something similar, I was attempting a tutorial with dental flossers to apply the polish (it was a little trickier than it looked).  Whichever method you did turned out very well!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

scooby dynamite said:


> Color Club Lava Lamp


I love this and am gonna need to buy it!!


----------



## Meggpi

In honor of August's birthstone I chose a Peridot dupe (OPI Just Spotted the Lizard):




My favorite part is the big dent where I cut into my nail chopping vegetables (the slit is in my bare nail).


----------



## Lumaday

My last two manicures.  I cut my nails super short, shorter than I've maybe ever had them!  I've been trying to rock the square nails for a few months now but I keep getting breaks on the sides, so I decided to cut them very short for now and 'start over'.  It's so weird because I usually have at least some length!  I also figured the super short nails would be good for using some of my really bright/bold colors without it looking like too much.

Does anyone have any tips for the square nails and how to maintain them?  As soon as I get them all pretty I always bang one of the side and it snaps off, as you can see here on my pointer finger.  Maybe my nails are too strong and I need to stop with the OPI Nail Envy for a while so they have more flexibility.

Anyway, here's Julep Flora.  Finally tried it out and it's such a gorgeous color.  This isn't a great pic, but it's a bright purple/pink in person with subtle blue shimmers.  Seche top.




Here is OPI Amazon...Amazoff with Zoya Zuza on the accent nail.  I really liked the formula of both these polishes.  The OPI is almost a gel formula and gave great coverage in two coats.  Zuza is so pretty, I need to do a full mani with it soon!  Seche top, in sunlight and with flash.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No pic, but, I'm wearing Color Club Wing Fling.


----------



## Monika1

Zuza is so pretty; and that combination is great too! I am wearing a pale yellow and trying to figure out what to do on it; Zuza could be interesting...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> In honor of August's birthstone I chose a Peridot dupe (OPI Just Spotted the Lizard):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140801_115234443.jpg
> 
> My favorite part is the big dent where I cut into my nail chopping vegetables (the slit is in my bare nail).


Ouch! That's no good. There are so many times lately that my gel polish base and regular polish mani have protected my fingers from knife cuts in the kitchen. Having a bit of damage to a mani is a far better alternative to accidentally cutting my finger!


----------



## Monika1

Here's another response mani; this one was inspired by Pollysmom. I was happy with it, and then I tried adding more detail - I like the 'before' better personally, except for at a distance (as the stripes aren't so tidy and it's a bit cluttered).

View attachment 5118
View attachment 5117


----------



## CaseyR

prettylights said:


> My last two manicures.  I cut my nails super short, shorter than I've maybe ever had them!  I've been trying to rock the square nails for a few months now but I keep getting breaks on the sides, so I decided to cut them very short for now and 'start over'.  It's so weird because I usually have at least some length!  I also figured the super short nails would be good for using some of my really bright/bold colors without it looking like too much.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for the square nails and how to maintain them?  As soon as I get them all pretty I always bang one of the side and it snaps off, as you can see here on my pointer finger.  Maybe my nails are too strong and I need to stop with the OPI Nail Envy for a while so they have more flexibility.
> 
> Anyway, here's Julep Flora.  Finally tried it out and it's such a gorgeous color.  This isn't a great pic, but it's a bright purple/pink in person with subtle blue shimmers.  Seche top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10552599_831625439307_2467857579741106200_n.jpg
> 
> Here is OPI Amazon...Amazoff with Zoya Zuza on the accent nail.  I really liked the formula of both these polishes.  The OPI is almost a gel formula and gave great coverage in two coats.  Zuza is so pretty, I need to do a full mani with it soon!  Seche top, in sunlight and with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10452847_831625259667_9186243167319829125_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 1919624_831625359467_7517980773633050670_n.jpg


Love these colors!  And I often get the same issue with mine, it's so annoying!  It's always the most random things that snap them off too.. Even a game of bowling recently destroyed mine lol


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

OPI's You Don't Know Jacques with an accent nail of China Glaze Crackle Glaze Crushed Candy.

I like it. I think it's funky but fabulous.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> My last two manicures.  I cut my nails super short, shorter than I've maybe ever had them!  I've been trying to rock the square nails for a few months now but I keep getting breaks on the sides, so I decided to cut them very short for now and 'start over'.  It's so weird because I usually have at least some length!  I also figured the super short nails would be good for using some of my really bright/bold colors without it looking like too much.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for the square nails and how to maintain them?  As soon as I get them all pretty I always bang one of the side and it snaps off, as you can see here on my pointer finger.  Maybe my nails are too strong and I need to stop with the OPI Nail Envy for a while so they have more flexibility.
> 
> Anyway, here's Julep Flora.  Finally tried it out and it's such a gorgeous color.  This isn't a great pic, but it's a bright purple/pink in person with subtle blue shimmers.  Seche top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10552599_831625439307_2467857579741106200_n.jpg
> 
> Here is OPI Amazon...Amazoff with Zoya Zuza on the accent nail.  I really liked the formula of both these polishes.  The OPI is almost a gel formula and gave great coverage in two coats.  Zuza is so pretty, I need to do a full mani with it soon!  Seche top, in sunlight and with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10452847_831625259667_9186243167319829125_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 1919624_831625359467_7517980773633050670_n.jpg





CaseyR said:


> Love these colors!  And I often get the same issue with mine, it's so annoying!  It's always the most random things that snap them off too.. Even a game of bowling recently destroyed mine lol


I was in the same boat with square or squoval nails. They just break off!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I tried, and even when reinforced with gel polish, I would have the nail under the gel rip! That is frustrating. So I decided that shape isn't for me and now round off the corners. If you can do it, I think square is really lovely for displaying nail art, but for me it isn't worth the aggravation. I've had a lot more luck, though definitely not 100% on the no-break scenario, growing my nails longer when the corners are rounded off.


----------



## Monika1

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> OPI's You Don't Know Jacques with an accent nail of China Glaze Crackle Glaze Crushed Candy.
> 
> I like it. I think it's funky but fabulous.


Fun! I have a lot of brown-taupes I don't have the heart to try until it gets a bit closer to fall, because I'm holding out for the hot weather tomatoes love and we've yet to have here. I think they're edgy and sophisticated, and really neat to combine with greys and silvers too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This makes it summery, which is neat.


----------



## Christa W

Had to trim my nails even shorter because of a huge break on my swatching hand.  This happens to me every few months and then they grow back super long so I am not too worried.  I finally painted them using Sally Hansen Pacific Blue topped with Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes and my first every glitter placement accent nail.  Here is a shot of it in the sun.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> I was in the same boat with square or squoval nails. They just break off!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I tried, and even when reinforced with gel polish, I would have the nail under the gel rip! That is frustrating. So I decided that shape isn't for me and now round off the corners. If you can do it, I think square is really lovely for displaying nail art, but for me it isn't worth the aggravation. I've had a lot more luck, though definitely not 100% on the no-break scenario, growing my nails longer when the corners are rounded off.


I always did too...never had much of a problem getting length when I was rocking a more oval shaped nail.  I went through last night and rounded off the corners.  Square was worth a shot - I just love how 'mod' it looks - but apparently it's just not for me!  I'll just drool over all the lucky women with fabulous square nails!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No pic. But, I am now wearing Butter London-Jaded Jack on my fingers and OPI's Kiss Me I'm Brazilian on my toenails.


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> I always did too...never had much of a problem getting length when I was rocking a more oval shaped nail. I went through last night and rounded off the corners. Square was worth a shot - I just love how 'mod' it looks - but apparently it's just not for me! I'll just drool over all the lucky women with fabulous square nails!



I always try it when my nails are cut down but I end up scratch myself or worse one of my cats or my boyfriend. Like Monika said too mine break at the corners. They are squoval like now which I like.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Had to trim my nails even shorter because of a huge break on my swatching hand.  This happens to me every few months and then they grow back super long so I am not too worried.  I finally painted them using Sally Hansen Pacific Blue topped with Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes and my first every glitter placement accent nail.  Here is a shot of it in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacificeyes.jpg


Wow! That is really lovely. Congrats on the placed glitter accent nail, that is very neat with all the holo reflections; and I always love geometric looks. Blue and silver - yum!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> Wow! That is really lovely. Congrats on the placed glitter accent nail, that is very neat with all the holo reflections; and I always love geometric looks. Blue and silver - yum!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I didn't attempt the right hand yet!!! Maybe ill wait til my boyfriend can help!!!


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> Had to trim my nails even shorter because of a huge break on my swatching hand.  This happens to me every few months and then they grow back super long so I am not too worried.  I finally painted them using Sally Hansen Pacific Blue topped with Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes and my first every glitter placement accent nail.  Here is a shot of it in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacificeyes.jpg


Wow, I think I'm in love, that polish combo is just gorgeous.  Loving the glitter placement accent, very fun!


----------



## Lumaday

scooby dynamite said:


> Color Club Lava Lamp


So you've got the gorgeous square tips going...are those your real nails if you don't mind me asking?  So jealous, looks fabulous, and what a fun color!


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Zuza is so pretty; and that combination is great too! I am wearing a pale yellow and trying to figure out what to do on it; Zuza could be interesting...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks!

I'm loving Zuza, it has a very easy to apply formula and the shimmer is not overwhelming.  I think it would be a great option for nail art and with a pale yellow I am envisioning flower stems, stripes with another color, or some cute dots.  Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


----------



## Lumaday

Changed polish to OPI Toucan Do It If You Try! (adorable name, love it!)  It's brighter than it looks here - a bright-orange coral, totally has me feeling summery.  I wish my phone could accurately photograph it but I find oranges, blues, and greens are hard on my Android.

Great formula and fast dry time.  Seche on top, without and with flash.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm loving Zuza, it has a very easy to apply formula and the shimmer is not overwhelming.  I think it would be a great option for nail art and with a pale yellow I am envisioning flower stems, stripes with another color, or some cute dots.  Looking forward to seeing what you come up with!


Well, the yellow and Zuza combo will have to wait. I actually ended up doing something a little different with purples and a truer blue. It's a bit different, but it's always fun to experiment a bit; sometimes I don't know exactly what I'll end up with until I'm done. It might end up being an Inspiration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

eta: Now that bellatrix42 has posted the lovely composite image with six Inspirations (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/page-20?do=findComment&amp;comment=2260033), this mani it is officially there. I remember when I was in elementary school we hammered nails into board and used yarn/string to wind between the nails to make pattern; and this is a play on that. I used Ciaté Loop The Loop for the base, LynBDesigns Down The Rabbit Hole for the blue streak, and Color Club Eternal Beauty and OPI Gift Cards For Everyone for the purple 'string art'.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Changed polish to OPI Toucan Do It If You Try! (adorable name, love it!)  It's brighter than it looks here - a bright-orange coral, totally has me feeling summery.  I wish my phone could accurately photograph it but I find oranges, blues, and greens are hard on my Android.
> 
> Great formula and fast dry time.  Seche on top, without and with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10514553_832637341447_2708830677090341458_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10487218_832637311507_7711481862269701254_n.jpg


Agreed! Love the name, and the colour is fantastic for the summer. :flowers:


----------



## kaitlin1209

Zoya Tinsley on my fingers and Maybelline Color Show in Gilded Rose on my toes...feeling very shimmery and summery right now!


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze Heart of Africa

Red, and short!


----------



## Lumaday

Two new Juleps, this is India with Tammi dots.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

China Glaze Mango, Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Wool Lite, and a second coat of CG Mango. IRL it's a bit more orange than the pic makes it seem. I love it.


----------



## Christa W

KeepOnSingin said:


> China Glaze Mango, Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Wool Lite, and a second coat of CG Mango. IRL it's a bit more orange than the pic makes it seem. I love it.


I love it!  What a great use of the Fuzzy Coat polish.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Christa W said:


> I love it!  What a great use of the Fuzzy Coat polish.


Thanks! I knew I needed another polish to go along with the CG, and for one reason or another, the Fuzzy Coat jumped out at me today and sandwiching was my first thought.


----------



## Jessismith

Sparitual - Wander Collection - Arroyo

A really interesting matte shimmer finish. I think I would enjoy a little shiny topcoat also, bc I always love more gloss. I bought several of these for fall. Pretty collection.


----------



## mama2358

mama2358 said:


> So I painted my nails last night using the purple from ELF's Ariel collection and I have no pic, because as soon as it dried, it started peeling off. Just in one rubbery sheet. I was not happy. All they had to do was rub on anything, even my own skin and the polish was gone. I rubbed the rest of them off in seconds. Crappiest nail polish ever. I'm going to try using it as a base coat for glitter polish. If that doesn't work, they're going in the trash.


So my daughter busted her way into the bathroom while I was hanging laundry outside, and she decided to try and paint her own toenails. She actually did really well on the one toenail she painted before deciding to put it on her cheeks. Anyway, she chose this same ELF scented Ariel purple one that I had trouble with, and surprise surprise, I peeled off. Came off her skin and toenail with the same rubbery ease.


----------



## acostakk

mama2358 said:


> So my daughter busted her way into the bathroom while I was hanging laundry outside, and she decided to try and paint her own toenails. She actually did really well on the one toenail she painted before deciding to put it on her cheeks. Anyway, she chose this same ELF scented Ariel purple one that I had trouble with, and surprise surprise, I peeled off. Came off her skin and toenail with the same rubbery ease.


Lol! I love it. How old is she? My five year old has her own stash of nail polish and normally does a really good job on fingers and toes, but one day she wound up with pink polish covering the tips of her fingers clear to the first knuckle, and alllllllll over her feet. It caught me so off guard I burst out laughing and totally hurt her feelings. At least your clean up was pretty easy!


----------



## mama2358

acostakk said:


> Lol! I love it. How old is she? My five year old has her own stash of nail polish and normally does a really good job on fingers and toes, but one day she wound up with pink polish covering the tips of her fingers clear to the first knuckle, and alllllllll over her feet. It caught me so off guard I burst out laughing and totally hurt her feelings. At least your clean up was pretty easy!


Mine is only two. She is definitely not supposed to be doing that. Her brothers were supposed to be watching her. Luckily she couldn't have been in there more than a couple minutes, or it would have been disaster for sure!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze Heart of Africa
> 
> Red, and short!


This kind of colour is just fabulous with your skin! And short! just doesn't look so short on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> 10488053_833445157577_3212468495227376412_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10547899_833444848197_5569087832247286056_o.jpg
> 
> Two new Juleps, this is India with Tammi dots.


Nice blue and I like the combination and dots.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

mama2358 said:


> So my daughter busted her way into the bathroom while I was hanging laundry outside, and she decided to try and paint her own toenails. She actually did really well on the one toenail she painted before deciding to put it on her cheeks. Anyway, she chose this same ELF scented Ariel purple one that I had trouble with, and surprise surprise, I peeled off. Came off her skin and toenail with the same rubbery ease.


Well, then, that's one context in which the peel-off feature was a big plus!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> China Glaze Mango, Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Wool Lite, and a second coat of CG Mango. IRL it's a bit more orange than the pic makes it seem. I love it.


I really like the look of bar glitter - it always reminds me of owl feathers (owls - a nail project I intend to undertake eventually), and wouldn't a mango-orange owl be pretty? I'm glad you've had a moment to play with your glitter!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Sparitual - Wander Collection - Arroyo
> 
> A really interesting matte shimmer finish. I think I would enjoy a little shiny topcoat also, bc I always love more gloss. I bought several of these for fall. Pretty collection.


I love the mattified effect with this one. I would wear it like that a while and then gloss it up; two manis in one! Can I already see your nails growing!?!?


----------



## CaseyR

Oops!  Totally posted the last comment in the wrong forum; wow it's been a long day!  lol Anyway, I guess I can't delete it, so I'll revise it to say fabulous manicures everyone, as usual!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> This kind of colour is just fabulous with your skin! And short! just doesn't look so short on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 
Thanks!! It is a gorgeous red. It turned into this awesome opaque satin finish from the sunscreen I had on this weekend too. Neat!



Monika1 said:


> I love the mattified effect with this one. I would wear it like that a while and then gloss it up; two manis in one! Can I already see your nails growing!?!?


I was kinda thinking I would do the same with the TC, but the edges wore too fast so I decided to change out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Still pretty short yet. I'm fortunate to have a long nail bed though. And I do try to work those optical angles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Sparitual Hypnotic

This color -- oh, this color!!! I love this glowy brownish - gunmetal gray. I'm so ready for fall colors, and this is absolutely luscious in person. Pic not really capturing the richness of it I'm afraid.


----------



## AriesCosme

Pina Parie - Crimson Red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.. Loving red too much!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Sparitual Hypnotic
> 
> This color -- oh, this color!!! I love this glowy brownish - gunmetal gray. I'm so ready for fall colors, and this is absolutely luscious in person. Pic not really capturing the richness of it I'm afraid.


I'm not ready, but mostly because this summer hasn't been right! My tomatoes are all green, save the first!!! three cherry tomatoes I picked today. And I just haven't had a chance to wear all my summer colour polishes yet either.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And that is my kind of cool brown. Nice! If I was ready...


----------



## Monika1

AriesCosme said:


> Pina Parie - Crimson Red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.. Loving red too much!


Welcome! I like the raspberry tone to this is in bottle! Does it show on the nail irl too?


----------



## acostakk

Avon Art Orange (and a random foil that's been lingering in my stash for forever)


----------



## KatieS131

acostakk said:


> Avon Art Orange (and a random foil that's been lingering in my stash for forever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I love this! So fun! I really like the foil/polish combo!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Avon Art Orange (and a random foil that's been lingering in my stash for forever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That is so pretty! I love the graphic look.


----------



## Jessismith

Sparitual Hypnotic

This color -- oh, this color!!! I love this glowy brownish - gunmetal gray. I'm so ready for fall colors, and this is absolutely luscious in person. Pic not really capturing the richness of it I'm afraid.


----------



## Lumaday

I'm wearing Julep Lorenzana.  Don't have a pic right now but I'll try to get one up later.  I put this on Monday night and it's still going strong, no chips and only minor tip wear.  It's a 'mushroom' shade that looks more gray to me.


----------



## CaseyR

Shisem "Jelly" Nail Polish. I actually like the really soft/smooth texture of this one


----------



## kaitlin1209

Newest mani is Rainbow Honey Mint Flavor on my toes; Pretty and Polished Fields of Poppy (sold out) on my fingers. 

(Photos taken directly from seller's sites.)


----------



## EggyBread

I'm wearing Deborah Lippmann's Moon Rendezvous. It's such a pretty blue.


----------



## Monika1

Zoya Miranda PD, stamped with Pueen01 in Konad White, without and with Cult Nails Charlatan top coat:


----------



## Jessismith

Sparitual - Nomad

This is showing more green than it is IRL. It's more of a golden olive, which I just couldn't capture with my camera. Grrr. But gorgeous regardless. It has pink micro-shimmers and is matte/satin, but I put on tc to bring out the shimmers more.


----------



## Lumaday

I'm really excited to bust out the fall shades soon!  I just bought Orly Royal Velvet and Plum Noir from Sally's on sale for $2 each.  They are beautiful and are getting me in the mood to move to deep rich shades.


----------



## acostakk

Orly Miss Conduct


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Orly Miss Conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice! Love what you did with the focus to display the characteristics of this polish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Wet and Wild LAC-My Mani with Sally Hansen Pink Dream


----------



## ChemLady

I don't know if this is the right place for this post, but I figured it was worth a shot. Does anyone happen to have real life pics of Ruffian's Ambrosia and Endless Love polishes (from birchbox)? I am looking to get one of those, but I can't decide which!


----------



## Monika1

ChemLady said:


> I don't know if this is the right place for this post, but I figured it was worth a shot. Does anyone happen to have real life pics of Ruffian's Ambrosia and Endless Love polishes (from birchbox)? I am looking to get one of those, but I can't decide which!


I see why you're asking; there aren't swatches out there! But did you notice there is at least the one on the site page?: click on the grey right-facing arrow next to the bottle image to see it on someone's hand...


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Wet and Wild LAC-My Mani with Sally Hansen Pink Dream


Love the 'reverse accent' and the colour combination!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Sparitual - Nomad
> 
> This is showing more green than it is IRL. It's more of a golden olive, which I just couldn't capture with my camera. Grrr. But gorgeous regardless. It has pink micro-shimmers and is matte/satin, but I put on tc to bring out the shimmers more.


What a sophisticated and fun shimmery colour!


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> What a sophisticated and fun shimmery colour!


Thanks! I love it! It's an awesome fall neutral.


----------



## Jessismith

You all know I don't do much nail art. But we've been building a new Planetarium at my museum over the past year and it's opening this week. I've been wanting to try some galaxy nails all year long for the occasion ... and here it goes:


----------



## Christa W

Jessismith said:


> You all know I don't do much nail art. But we've been building a new Planetarium at my museum over the past year and it's opening this week. I've been wanting to try some galaxy nails all year long for the occasion ... and here it goes:


Those are stunning!  Great job!


----------



## Meggpi

Jessismith said:


> You all know I don't do much nail art. But we've been building a new Planetarium at my museum over the past year and it's opening this week. I've been wanting to try some galaxy nails all year long for the occasion ... and here it goes:


Those are ridic! I kind of want to copy cat you now.


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Shake It Till You Samba. Love this bright pink  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Looks good with my tan  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I don't have a picture because I'm lazy. Lol. Will post one if you guys HAVE to see it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

Jessismith said:


> You all know I don't do much nail art. But we've been building a new Planetarium at my museum over the past year and it's opening this week. I've been wanting to try some galaxy nails all year long for the occasion ... and here it goes:


That is gorgeous! I'd love to know what polishes you used?


----------



## Christa W

I am wearing super bright pink too!! But not on my fingers they are still bare. I did China Glaze Love's A Beach with Beat the Heat from Laquerlicious on top. I will spare you from looking at my toes but will share the inspiration behind them. I'm going tubing this weekend with my best friend and I bought this bikini to wear. Now comes the fun part of what nail art to do!!!


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> I am wearing super bright pink too!! But not on my fingers they are still bare. I did China Glaze Love's A Beach with Beat the Heat from Laquerlicious on top. I will spare you from looking at my toes but will share the inspiration behind them. I'm going tubing this weekend with my best friend and I bought this bikini to wear. Now comes the fun part of what nail art to do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I'm wearing You're a pisa work I believe it's called from OPI on my toes. I tried to match them but they aren't as close as I'd like!

I think I have that China Glaze. I like the other bottle, where do you get them? I see a lot of them on this site but don't know what it is!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I am wearing super bright pink too!! But not on my fingers they are still bare. I did China Glaze Love's A Beach with Beat the Heat from Laquerlicious on top. I will spare you from looking at my toes but will share the inspiration behind them. I'm going tubing this weekend with my best friend and I bought this bikini to wear. Now comes the fun part of what nail art to do!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


What a cute bright bikini! It looks like doing the mani will be fun!

I did my decal bases for 'inspired by Ariel and Sebastian', and the polish is curling up on the plastic. Any tips for preventing that or still making it work?


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> You all know I don't do much nail art. But we've been building a new Planetarium at my museum over the past year and it's opening this week. I've been wanting to try some galaxy nails all year long for the occasion ... and here it goes:


Beautiful! Might you consider submitting it as an Inspiration? I really love how you included many vibrant colours as a part of the galaxies! And the deep teal base is gorgeous. :wub:


----------



## Monika1

Here's a new one for me, Nubar Spark; I thought there might be a bit more holo to it, but there really isn't. Still, it's unique for me. The first is with natural light and second is with indoor light and flash.


----------



## Elena K

I'm wearing my beloved Essie Imported champagne. For some reason I keep coming back to this color.



Monika1 said:


> Here's a new one for me, Nubar Spark; I thought there might be a bit more holo to it, but there really isn't. Still, it's unique for me. The first is with natural light and second is with indoor light and flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubar Spark nat light lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nubar Spark flash rt.jpg


Wow, this is pretty!


----------



## Kitsunesunset

Wearing Essie in Penny Talk with Salon Perfect Cosmic Dust and Seche Vite. I wanted a neutral color because I just popped off my acrylics and they look terrible.

I absolutely hate acrylic nails and I will never have them done any more than the twice I've done them in my life


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> What a cute bright bikini! It looks like doing the mani will be fun!
> 
> I did my decal bases for 'inspired by Ariel and Sebastian', and the polish is curling up on the plastic. Any tips for preventing that or still making it work?


Mine do that sometimes if the topcoat I use it too thick.  It will sort of melt when you apply it but can be a little challenging.  I use NYC Grand Central Station because it's a faster drying polish, it's cheap and it's thin enough to make for a very decent decal.  Plus it doesn't smear.


----------



## Christa W

Esthylove said:


> I'm wearing You're a pisa work I believe it's called from OPI on my toes. I tried to match them but they aren't as close as I'd like!
> 
> I think I have that China Glaze. I like the other bottle, where do you get them? I see a lot of them on this site but don't know what it is!


Laquerlicious is an indie brand you can get online.  Remember it's without the "C".  It's my favorite indie brand.  She makes the most awesome glitter bombs.  I believe this one is sold out right now as it was part of a neon toppers trio for summer but she promised to bring it back next year.  I have a bunch of them listed in the indie lovers thread.   She's got a few other collections out right now and I am an addict for her stuff.  Stupid no buy has been hard because I missed out on 2 collections already!!


----------



## ChemLady

Monika1 said:


> I see why you're asking; there aren't swatches out there! But did you notice there is at least the one on the site page?: click on the grey right-facing arrow next to the bottle image to see it on someone's hand...


I found the model swatches on the website, but I was hoping for some more "live action" shots!  Besides, you ladies always take such good pictures that feel really representative of what the nail polish will look like in real life.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Mine do that sometimes if the topcoat I use it too thick.  It will sort of melt when you apply it but can be a little challenging.  I use NYC Grand Central Station because it's a faster drying polish, it's cheap and it's thin enough to make for a very decent decal.  Plus it doesn't smear.


Oh, yes, the topcoat I used was quite thick! Thanks for letting me know that was likely the cause, I did stamp them now, and it was hard because they were curled up, but I think I will forge on, and know better for next time! I'll see if it works, and if I really run into trouble with painting them now, I'll have to start over. I could see having several of these on the go, just as there are many 'waiting' steps to do this... I'm also worried I used a stamp that has very thin border lines, so I'll have to see what happens! Warning - this one will be a bit messy. :wacko:


----------



## Monika1

Elena K said:


> I'm wearing my beloved Essie Imported champagne. For some reason I keep coming back to this color.
> 
> Wow, this is pretty!


Thanks! I can't wait to show you what I did with it next!


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious is an indie brand you can get online.  Remember it's without the "C".  It's my favorite indie brand.  She makes the most awesome glitter bombs.  I believe this one is sold out right now as it was part of a neon toppers trio for summer but she promised to bring it back next year.  I have a bunch of them listed in the indie lovers thread.   She's got a few other collections out right now and I am an addict for her stuff.  Stupid no buy has been hard because I missed out on 2 collections already!!


I'm gonna have to look at that. I love glitter!


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Boundary of Memory, from The Giver collection. Loving this brown-gold glitter. Very sparkly!


----------



## Jessismith

Christa W said:


> Those are stunning!  Great job!


  


meggpi said:


> Those are ridic! I kind of want to copy cat you now.


  


Stitchie said:


> That is gorgeous! I'd love to know what polishes you used?


  


Monika1 said:


> Beautiful! Might you consider submitting it as an Inspiration? I really love how you included many vibrant colours as a part of the galaxies! And the deep teal base is gorgeous. :wub:


Thank you ladies! That was fun. Here are the colors I used, but nebula options are endless. I Googled nebula to get more ideas. I prefer the polishes to have a glitter/shimmer to them for the nebula colors. All are over black base color and coated with CG Fairy Dust plus tc.





Here's a youtube video I really liked that helped me with the stamping techniques.

Galaxy Nail Art - ZombieKitty:




What's the Inspiration submission about Monika?


----------



## hiiheather

Sally Hansen - Total Flirt


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Thank you ladies! That was fun. Here are the colors I used, but nebula options are endless. I Googled nebula to get more ideas. I prefer the polishes to have a glitter/shimmer to them for the nebula colors. All are over black base color and coated with CG Fairy Dust plus tc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a youtube video I really liked that helped me with the stamping techniques.
> 
> Galaxy Nail Art - ZombieKitty:


Thanks for asking about Inspiration submissions Jessismith. Right now there is another thread in the Nail Talk section on MakeUpTalk where people are doing the 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge 2014. (This thread post: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2218254, and the first post of that thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2213525 give more details on this activity.)

For the activity, people use the Inspiration manis submitted by volunteers (and posted on a schedule) as creative points of departure for their own 'response' manis. If you submitted yours to Set Four, you'd be helping out as we're still looking for three more Inspiration manis for the set. Then you'd later be able to see what people have specifically created in response to your Inspiration. Nothing else would be required of you; but I will point out that anyone who is reading this and is curious is also welcome to participate by posting response manis (get started with Set One or join the current schedule; up to you) or by submitting an Inspiration mani!

I think your 'nebula mani' would be a fantastic Inspiration!


----------



## chaostheory

Julep "Lena" under Ciate "Comic Strip"

I love this topper!


----------



## kyxli

I'm wearing China Glaze Dorothy Who this week.


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> Sally Hansen - Total Flirt


Happy to see the pic! I like this colour a lot for enjoying the end of summer. Nice and bright!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> Julep "Lena" under Ciate "Comic Strip"
> 
> I love this topper!


Wow - it's a super combination! Comic Strip is really cute, and the name makes it even better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But somehow it makes me think of the confetti in a hole puncher in an elementary school classroom. All that construction paper!


----------



## Monika1

I'm wearing China Glaze For Audrey, and wondering whether I should file my nails down.


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Seafoam topped with Gelish Emerald Dust (i believe, i'm going off of memory). Gelish Shake it till you samba on my ring finger and topped with Gelish High Bridge. Thought I'd do something different today and try a bold nail. Not super crazy about it, but I'm stuck with it the next two weeks!


----------



## Jessismith

OPI - I Knead Sourdough

I love this shimmery rich pinky brown. Here it is in different light.


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> I'm wearing China Glaze For Audrey, and wondering whether I should file my nails down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Audrey light lt1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> For Audrey light Zrt.jpg


Wow, pretty!


----------



## Jessismith

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Seafoam topped with Gelish Emerald Dust (i believe, i'm going off of memory). Gelish Shake it till you samba on my ring finger and topped with Gelish High Bridge. Thought I'd do something different today and try a bold nail. Not super crazy about it, but I'm stuck with it the next two weeks!


Pretty combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

Jessismith said:


> Pretty combo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Monika1 said:


> Thanks for asking about Inspiration submissions Jessismith. Right now there is another thread in the Nail Talk section on MakeUpTalk where people are doing the 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge 2014. (This thread post: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2218254, and the first post of that thread: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/?do=findComment&amp;comment=2213525 give more details on this activity.)
> 
> For the activity, people use the Inspiration manis submitted by volunteers (and posted on a schedule) as creative points of departure for their own 'response' manis. If you submitted yours to Set Four, you'd be helping out as we're still looking for three more Inspiration manis for the set. Then you'd later be able to see what people have specifically created in response to your Inspiration. Nothing else would be required of you; but I will point out that anyone who is reading this and is curious is also welcome to participate by posting response manis (get started with Set One or join the current schedule; up to you) or by submitting an Inspiration mani!
> 
> I think your 'nebula mani' would be a fantastic Inspiration!


Would you mind if I popped it in for Set Four @@Jessismith? Please let me know!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Wow, pretty!


Thank-you!


----------



## Lumaday

My last few manis were:

A custom type shade I made with Zoya Frida, 2 coats of Orly Sparkling Garbage, and another coat of Frida (teal jelly).  I absolutely loved it! Sorry no pic, I was lazy about taking one.

Then OPI Scores a Goal! which is a dark brownish-red shade, kind of dark for summer but looked very good with a tan.

Obviously not my pic, but I didn't take one of my own.





Now I have on OPI Next Stop....Bikini Zone which I'm kind of Meh. on.  I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Lumaday

Decided to spice up the blah OPI by putting a layer of Orly Space Cadet on top.  I just adore this polish, especially for fall.  It has a purple base that shifts to between green, gold, orange, and red.  Sorry for the fuzzy pictures - my phone is almost two years old and the camera lens isn't what it used to be


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze - Boundary of Memory, from The Giver collection. Loving this brown-gold glitter. Very sparkly!





Jessismith said:


> OPI - I Knead Sourdough
> 
> I love this shimmery rich pinky brown. Here it is in different light.


Though these browns are very different I really like them both. The first has a phenomenal glitter that made it stand out as #1 or 2 in that collection for me, even though it has a rather gold base - not sure how that will suit my cooler skintone. The second is so chic, and I'm excited to try this kind of brown for fall due to the flattering undertone. I love that sheen that went beyond cream without making it frosty too. It's very flattering on you!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Seafoam topped with Gelish Emerald Dust (i believe, i'm going off of memory). Gelish Shake it till you samba on my ring finger and topped with Gelish High Bridge. Thought I'd do something different today and try a bold nail. Not super crazy about it, but I'm stuck with it the next two weeks!


Yeah, if I tried this I might be a bit at unease too, but I have to say each of these combinations with topper is glorious in it's own right. There's nothing that bothers me about them together on you, but if it was on me I'd have that -too -much -contrast feeling. But you aren't stuck with it! If you decide it's time, just use some regular nail polish over top to create your own new accent nail suited to a slightly less bold sensibility. Or maybe it's growing on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Decided to spice up the blah OPI by putting a layer of Orly Space Cadet on top.  I just adore this polish, especially for fall.  It has a purple base that shifts to between green, gold, orange, and red.  Sorry for the fuzzy pictures - my phone is almost two years old and the camera lens isn't what it used to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10630640_843538824787_7688563750476445882_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10547396_843538645147_6202939495651887801_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10402548_843538605227_2822444039713972359_n.jpg


Ahh, this would be so much fun to watch during a boring meeting! The camera is still doing a good job showing the different tones. Nice!


----------



## Monika1

Here is what I'm wearing now. It was inspired by oneallmama in the 30 Inspirations Challenge. I used Color Club Beyond and China Glaze Optical Illusion stamped with Pueen 64 with Le Chat Dare To Wear Black Velvet.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Yeah, if I tried this I might be a bit at unease too, but I have to say each of these combinations with topper is glorious in it's own right. There's nothing that bothers me about them together on you, but if it was on me I'd have that -too -much -contrast feeling. But you aren't stuck with it! If you decide it's time, just use some regular nail polish over top to create your own new accent nail suited to a slightly less bold sensibility. Or maybe it's growing on you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah i never do that big of a difference when I do an accent nail. I was also being lazy and thought oh i'll just fill in the pink and add a topper. So I did that. I don't hate it as much but it's still a little much for me!


----------



## chaostheory

I feel like my life goal has been to own a Deborah Lippmann polish, and I am so lucky that my mother in law gifted this polish to me for my birthday and I LOVE IT!!

This is Deborah Lippmann "Polka dots and moonbeams" over top OPI "Alpine Snow"


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> I feel like my life goal has been to own a Deborah Lippmann polish, and I am so lucky that my mother in law gifted this polish to me for my birthday and I LOVE IT!!
> 
> This is Deborah Lippmann "Polka dots and moonbeams" over top OPI "Alpine Snow"


It's a fun polish that would motivate me to have at least a couple of nails with paw-prints on them! Deborah Lippmann polish - check, now, World Peace -?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Yeah i never do that big of a difference when I do an accent nail. I was also being lazy and thought oh i'll just fill in the pink and add a topper. So I did that. I don't hate it as much but it's still a little much for me!


Ha, ha, the accent nail is my special place for shortcuts! You notice my For Audrey nails ended up with GC Optical Illusion on the ring fingers to hide particularly badly made decals? And then I kept Optical Illusion on those tho for the next black rose mani... cheating? And strangely the aqua/charcoal contrast, when stamped with black, didn't feel too much for me. But I'm glad your contrast is growing on you!


----------



## Christa W

I recently participated in the Summerswap Secret Santa on MUT and received polish making supplies.  I finally had a chance to play around with them and I couldn't be happier.  I made 6 polishes included 2 holos, 2 jellies (for leadlight stamping) and 2 glitters.  Here is my first and favorite of the bunch.  I haven't come up with a name yet but my boyfriend called it Blue Cheese.  I am over the moon with how this turned out.  I couldn't have asked for a better gift or more amazing polish. 

Big thanks to @@tgooberbutt for the amazing gift.


----------



## acostakk

Christa W said:


> I recently participated in the Summerswap Secret Santa on MUT and received polish making supplies.  I finally had a chance to play around with them and I couldn't be happier.  I made 6 polishes included 2 holos, 2 jellies (for leadlight stamping) and 2 glitters.  Here is my first and favorite of the bunch.  I haven't come up with a name yet but my boyfriend called it Blue Cheese.  I am over the moon with how this turned out.  I couldn't have asked for a better gift or more amazing polish.
> 
> Big thanks to @@tgooberbutt for the amazing gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueCheese.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluecheese3.jpg


That is gorgeous! Well done!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I recently participated in the Summerswap Secret Santa on MUT and received polish making supplies.  I finally had a chance to play around with them and I couldn't be happier.  I made 6 polishes included 2 holos, 2 jellies (for leadlight stamping) and 2 glitters.  Here is my first and favorite of the bunch.  I haven't come up with a name yet but my boyfriend called it Blue Cheese.  I am over the moon with how this turned out.  I couldn't have asked for a better gift or more amazing polish.
> 
> Big thanks to @@tgooberbutt for the amazing gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueCheese.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluecheese3.jpg


Wow! That's an awesome polish. A perfect crisp clear blue with amazing holo sparkle is every blue-lover's dream. You did am amazing job accomplishing that.


----------



## Lolo22

This is Glitter Guilty Frozen topped with Bright Like a Diamond (because not enough glitter haha) and Julep Rosa accent nails.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Got a mani yesterday, and it was one of the worst I've ever gotten...didn't take a pic because it wasn't worthy of one...but I made it look presentable with some Kiss nail art stickers:






Polish is CND Vinylux in Water Park. A very pretty blue...but the nail tech was bad. My nails are all kinds of streaky and many of them have little bubbles. The only thing I'm actually happy about with this mani is the shaping of my nails.


----------



## Monika1

This is my most recent:


----------



## Esthylove

Christa W said:


> I recently participated in the Summerswap Secret Santa on MUT and received polish making supplies.  I finally had a chance to play around with them and I couldn't be happier.  I made 6 polishes included 2 holos, 2 jellies (for leadlight stamping) and 2 glitters.  Here is my first and favorite of the bunch.  I haven't come up with a name yet but my boyfriend called it Blue Cheese.  I am over the moon with how this turned out.  I couldn't have asked for a better gift or more amazing polish.
> 
> Big thanks to @@tgooberbutt for the amazing gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueCheese.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluecheese3.jpg


Omg I love this color! I love how sparkly it is. That is such a neat gift. I was gonna say name it blue moon but that's a beer. Lol


----------



## hiiheather

Excuse my lack of cleanup. The purple is Color Clubs Pardon My French and the silver is my ever favorite silver China Glaze's Hologram.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No pics. But, I'm wearing Essence-Breakthrough.

This is my first time using one of their polishes. I have this one and another that's a light purple. This one is a grapey purple. I like it. It dried fast and is really shiny.


----------



## chaostheory

An update to my last post:

I went to a jamberry party so I put on a nail wrap on my ring finger to try out. I put it over my polish so you can see that under, but I wanted to try it out.


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> Nailtini Pink Clover Club + Rainbow Honey Yoshimi


Love that glitter!


----------



## JC327

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> My first real attempt at nail art. Don't think I did too bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colors used: Zoya's Happi as the base, China Glaze's Fancy Pants for the triangles, and Julep's Nellie for the dots. Plus 2 coats topcoat. Tools used: Julep Plie wand and creativity kit.


Nice!


----------



## JC327

addybrook said:


>


Love it!


----------



## JC327

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Shake it till you samba topped with High bridge. High bridge changed the color slightly but still think it's fun. Now I have my Barbie nails for Skrillex tomorrow. LOL


Nice color!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious Crazy Daisies over OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls on the index finger.  Laquerlicious At the Lake over Hit Polish Scotland the Brave for the middle and pinkie.  Stamp is Fun 3 from Fab UR Nails using Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Knockout Pink (over MYSW as well).  All glitter used 2 coats of Seche Vite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daisies.jpg


Love the stamping job!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here's Sally Hansen Salon gel polish Red My Lips with an accent of Gelish Sheek White gel polish. I used Konad Cool Red Princess polish for the stamping with a part of the image from the Maple leaf trio image on Bundle Monster 004. I added the stem: I like the longer one, but it's better when the stem is straight.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I find many people stamp with regular polish on gel rather than stamping with gel. Any comments on stamping with actual gel polish, folks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maple leaf lt t.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Maple leaf rt.jpg


Nice!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Sally Hansen Great White topped with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing. My thumb is the most accurate color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

lacylei said:


> I'm got these nails for our Disney world trip!


Im in love  :wub:


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> I'm tacky and theme my nails.  Julep America, Zoya Dream, Color Club On The Rocks  I have zero clues how to make my phone camera pick up on a scattered holo.


Very patriotic!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> My Memorial Day manicure failed badly. So much I didn't even finish it. I ended up going with a favorite and slapped on Dance Legend Sulley. I still cannot get over how awesome it is. My Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel will be here on Tuesday (boo for no mail on Monday!!) so I'm going to go even more glitter crazy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That is a gorgeous polish!


----------



## JC327

Hollie Haradon said:


> Here is today's mani. It's my first go at a chevron.  It's Hard Candy's Piece of Papaya and Zoya's Solange Pixie Dust.


Gorgeous! I love the colors you picked.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Coral Reef


Nice color!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here is Zoya Taylor with some dots of Zoya Brigitte and Odette, plus OPI It's Frosty Outside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots lt fl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Taylor dots rt fl.jpg


So feminine and delicate!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious Bling-A-Ling &amp; Essie Marshmallow jelly sandwich.  I used Nail Pattern Boldness Glitter-A-Peel base coat and 2 coats of Nail Patter Boldness Digital Flash top coat.  Next time I think I will use only the smaller glitters for this look.  I used 3 coats of Marshmallow and only 1 coat of Bling-A-Ling in total.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blingsammich.jpg


Love that glitter!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> OMG all triangles!!  I am so doing that.  Here it is just as a topper over Nicole by OPI Khloe Had a Little Lam Lam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blingaling2.jpg


Great combo!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> Did these for the beach this past weekend. My swimsuit was a cobalt blue so it matched with my stamped accent nail =)
> 
> The stamping plate is Bundle Monster and the polishes are:
> 
> *Butter London - Disco Biscuit
> 
> *Butter London - Royal Navy (stamping polish)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140524_045214.jpg


Love those colors together.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I've had this polish since February and wanted to wait until my nails were long enough and for me to have a peeling base coat. This is 3 coats of Love, Angeline Pass Me the Sweethearts. I also used 1 coat Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweethearts.jpg


Love the hear glitters!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Avon Savage. Looks like I should've put my glasses on for cleanup! Oh well. Unpacking is just as hard on the nails as packing, so it won't be long before I take it off anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice blue!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> YES!
> 
> Disco Biscuit is _SO _pretty, especially in sunlight! The sparkles have a blue tint to them.
> 
> This is an older mani I did with it and The Black Knight. The rainbow of sparkles in The Black Knight matched Disco Biscuit really well =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disco Biscuit.jpg


Nice combo!


----------



## Christa W

Started the 31 day challenge today with a Transformers mani.  I used Zoya Sooki to stamp with QA4 plate.  While it was still on the stamper I covered it in Zoya Purity.  After it was dry I peeled it off and cut it out using a manicure scissors so it was just an the outline.  I then painted over it with KBShimmer Whole Lava Lovin'.  I painted all the rest of the nails in Whole Lava Lovin' also.  Topped off with Digital Flash from Nail Pattern Boldness.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Nice!





JC327 said:


> So feminine and delicate!


Thanks!

The latter was the start of the Inspirations activity - It's interesting to dive into the history of previous creations. In response to what I wondered in the past, now I know that stamping with regular polish is still best; if I want to try small nail art details with gel polish, I have to flash-cure it (pop an individual finger under the light for a few seconds) as I go to keep gel polish from oozing and spreading before I finish all of the nails (or maybe parts of a nail) and cure the nails on a hand.


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> Got a mani yesterday, and it was one of the worst I've ever gotten...didn't take a pic because it wasn't worthy of one...but I made it look presentable with some Kiss nail art stickers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish is CND Vinylux in Water Park. A very pretty blue...but the nail tech was bad. My nails are all kinds of streaky and many of them have little bubbles. The only thing I'm actually happy about with this mani is the shaping of my nails.


I really like the colour on you and the sticker on your middle finger. Though it looks alright in the photo, was it not worth asking them to re-do it?


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> I really like the colour on you and the sticker on your middle finger. Though it looks alright in the photo, was it not worth asking them to re-do it?


Thanks! I love the color!!

Normally I would have had them redone, but I wasn't feeling well that day (had the beginnings of a migraine by the time my nails were done), and all I wanted to do was go home. And since I already had the stickers, I figured that was the easiest/best solution.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Wet N Wild Megalast - Sugar Coat
> 
> This is a really nice pinky nude. I like these polishes!


Nice nude!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> I did it!
> 
> It's not an exact replica, but definitely inspired by @@Monika1's lovely mani from a few days ago =)
> 
> The colors I used were:
> 
> _*Essie - Mint Candy Apple_
> 
> *Butter London - Snog
> 
> *Nicole by OPI - I'm a Belieber
> 
> *OPI - Sparrow Me the Drama
> 
> *L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented
> 
> *Butter London - Indigo Punk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140530_012600.jpg


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> _A Teal Polish_ + some nail tattoos I picked up in the JCPenny check-out lane,,,


Love it!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> A messy half moon on my poor destroyed nails. Julep Dianna and Zoya Tomoko.  I was going for a texture on smooth thing.  I think it looks better in person.


Cute combo! I have both polishes might have to copy this from you.


----------



## JC327

CassieM said:


> I just did my first marbled mani with Essie's watermelon and color club's london calling. It turned out better than I expected! Usually I don't like the results of my nail art attempts, but I might keep this a couple of days!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo-1.JPG


Turned out great!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Finally got my hands on the OPI Beach Sandies!!!  So happy!  Here is my favorite What's A Little Rain Forest?  Why, oh why, can these not be full sized??  It's hard to see the details in this cell phone pic but there seems to be a little purple glitter in there too.  These are less sparkly than the other OPI Liquid Sands and some other textured polishes but there's still some there.  I seriously think this is my second favorite OPI textured polish so far behind Alcatraz...Rocks of course!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain Forest.jpg


So pretty! How did I not know about  these have to go look them up.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Essie - The Girls Are Out
> 
> I enjoy the micro shimmers in this fuscia.


Great shade!


----------



## JC327

Lolo22 said:


> OCC pool boy and Julep Gianna. My first OCC, love it and dries crazy fast!!
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice combo!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

I still have on Breakthrough by Essence. But, on my right hand. I had a small chip from where I had to clip off a hangnail. So, I covered it in Butter London's Victoriana all the way on that nail. And, on the other 4 I did a funky french with Victoriana as well.

I like it. But, I'm thinking of changing it today anyways. Not sure with what yet.

I've narrowed it down to three choices.

Julep-Candace

Butter London-Victoriana on all my nails

Julep-Monica

Which should I pick?


----------



## ChemLady

My first nail shot!  Please excuse my cuticles....between the constant hand washing and super dry air conditioning at work, my hands have been super dry. 
 
 
Anyway, this is Essie's Bobbing for Baubles with Formula X's Boom! effects topcoat over top. I'm really happy with how it turned out!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

I really love that! You did an excellent job too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tgooberbutt

Christa W said:


> I recently participated in the Summerswap Secret Santa on MUT and received polish making supplies.  I finally had a chance to play around with them and I couldn't be happier.  I made 6 polishes included 2 holos, 2 jellies (for leadlight stamping) and 2 glitters.  Here is my first and favorite of the bunch.  I haven't come up with a name yet but my boyfriend called it Blue Cheese.  I am over the moon with how this turned out.  I couldn't have asked for a better gift or more amazing polish.
> 
> Big thanks to @@tgooberbutt for the amazing gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueCheese.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluecheese3.jpg


OMG! it's so pretty!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so happy!!!!!!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> Finally redid my nails! OPI Sprung.


Love how that color looks on you.


----------



## JC327

oneallmama said:


> Orly Elation Generation


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Sporting shorter nails and Sally Hansen Color Foil polish in Purple Alloy.
> 
> I think I've finally found that replacement purple I've been looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Great purlple!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Sally Girl polishes for June are too cute.  This is my favorite.  It's called Blueberry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7494.JPG
> 
> Using over one coat of Glitter-A-Peel from Nail Pattern Boldness and one coat of NPB Digital Nails on top


So cute!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> Zoya Reagan, Julep Something Blue, Sally Hansen Pacific Blue. Not sure what I was going for.


Love it, so fun and different.


----------



## Lumaday

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> I still have on Breakthrough by Essence. But, on my right hand. I had a small chip from where I had to clip off a hangnail. So, I covered it in Butter London's Victoriana all the way on that nail. And, on the other 4 I did a funky french with Victoriana as well.
> 
> I like it. But, I'm thinking of changing it today anyways. Not sure with what yet.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to three choices.
> 
> Julep-Candace
> 
> Butter London-Victoriana on all my nails
> 
> Julep-Monica
> 
> Which should I pick?


I vote for Monica!


----------



## Lumaday

Got rid of the Orly Space Cadet and decided to go with Julep Katie.  It's a bright blue-leaning-purple that I really like!  The formula was excellent for a Julep (sometimes they are thick or take a long time to dry).

I just got a Smitten polish order today that I am dying to use.  I picked up Jellyfish Rave, This Is My Tiara, A Wedding Dress That Isn't Bright Turquoise, Imperio, You Saucy Minx, and Tornado Skies.  They are all gooooorgeous, as usual.  I think I'm going to put You Saucy Minx on top of this as it's very close in color but has a lovely reddish/green shimmer shift in it.  

Smitten Polish also made a limited edition Suicide Prevention month shade, photo below from their facebook, that goes on Pre-Sale on Sept 5.  It is so beautiful and the cause is dear to my heart.  From the post:

"The charity polish is called Out of the Darkness. It’s a purple jelly base with turquoise and purple holo microglitters (the suicide prevention colors), along with teal to purple color shifting glitters. $6 from each bottle sold in the month of September will be donated to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention (www.afsp.org). Out of the Darkness will be available for pre-order on September 5 along with the fall shades. It is my intention to keep it available at least through the month of September. "


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> 10689767_846166089727_509451055547071471_n.jpg
> 
> Got rid of the Orly Space Cadet and decided to go with Julep Katie.  It's a bright blue-leaning-purple that I really like!  The formula was excellent for a Julep (sometimes they are thick or take a long time to dry).
> 
> I just got a Smitten polish order today that I am dying to use.  I picked up Jellyfish Rave, This Is My Tiara, A Wedding Dress That Isn't Bright Turquoise, Imperio, You Saucy Minx, and Tornado Skies.  They are all gooooorgeous, as usual.  I think I'm going to put You Saucy Minx on top of this as it's very close in color but has a lovely reddish/green shimmer shift in it.
> 
> Smitten Polish also made a limited edition Suicide Prevention month shade, photo below from their facebook, that goes on Pre-Sale on Sept 5.  It is so beautiful and the cause is dear to my heart.  From the post:
> 
> "The charity polish is called Out of the Darkness. It’s a purple jelly base with turquoise and purple holo microglitters (the suicide prevention colors), along with teal to purple color shifting glitters. $6 from each bottle sold in the month of September will be donated to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention (www.afsp.org). Out of the Darkness will be available for pre-order on September 5 along with the fall shades. It is my intention to keep it available at least through the month of September. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10468366_709393785815461_6025030410692269847_n.jpg


So that IS what that polish looks like.  I saw it on FB and I thought it was Klaatu Baratu Nikto which I already own.  Interesting.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> 10689767_846166089727_509451055547071471_n.jpg
> 
> Got rid of the Orly Space Cadet and decided to go with Julep Katie.  It's a bright blue-leaning-purple that I really like!  The formula was excellent for a Julep (sometimes they are thick or take a long time to dry).
> 
> I just got a Smitten polish order today that I am dying to use.  I picked up Jellyfish Rave, This Is My Tiara, A Wedding Dress That Isn't Bright Turquoise, Imperio, You Saucy Minx, and Tornado Skies.  They are all gooooorgeous, as usual.  I think I'm going to put You Saucy Minx on top of this as it's very close in color but has a lovely reddish/green shimmer shift in it.
> 
> Smitten Polish also made a limited edition Suicide Prevention month shade, photo below from their facebook, that goes on Pre-Sale on Sept 5.  It is so beautiful and the cause is dear to my heart.  From the post:
> 
> "The charity polish is called Out of the Darkness. It’s a purple jelly base with turquoise and purple holo microglitters (the suicide prevention colors), along with teal to purple color shifting glitters. $6 from each bottle sold in the month of September will be donated to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention (www.afsp.org). Out of the Darkness will be available for pre-order on September 5 along with the fall shades. It is my intention to keep it available at least through the month of September. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10468366_709393785815461_6025030410692269847_n.jpg


These are both beautiful shades. That they both have blue (one albeit in the form of turquoise microglitters) in them makes me happy.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I vote for Monica!


@@Ryan Chamberlain Me too, if you're still taking votes!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> An update to my last post:
> 
> I went to a jamberry party so I put on a nail wrap on my ring finger to try out. I put it over my polish so you can see that under, but I wanted to try it out.


Hmm, now to me those stripes give it a French feel rather than a dalmation puppy feel! A beret or paint palette now feels more appropriate, but the stripes themselves are a great accent on this. How are you finding the wrap?


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> So that IS what that polish looks like.  I saw it on FB and I thought it was Klaatu Baratu Nikto which I already own.  Interesting.


I have been wanting Klaatu but apparently she's had an issue with the pigment, so not sure I'll ever get my hands on it.  This should be a good replacement though!

I am so in love with Smitten now...this was my second order and she ships so fast, the colors/finishes are beautiful, the staying power and application are great, and at $9 each they are decently priced.  Plus I love supporting a smaller brand.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Started the 31 day challenge today with a Transformers mani.  I used Zoya Sooki to stamp with QA4 plate.  While it was still on the stamper I covered it in Zoya Purity.  After it was dry I peeled it off and cut it out using a manicure scissors so it was just an the outline.  I then painted over it with KBShimmer Whole Lava Lovin'.  I painted all the rest of the nails in Whole Lava Lovin' also.  Topped off with Digital Flash from Nail Pattern Boldness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day1.jpg


It looks really great Christa! 31 day challenge what!!! It seems that slipped past me somehow, though realistically, I doubt I'd be able to keep up! I'm still hoping we have enough participation for the Inspirations Challenge to finish that too (it's still running into November) - I don't have anything against double use of a mani for both of these, though I imagine some would want to do different manis for the challenge of it. I know @Scrangie posted the slower version last year. I'd maybe be game for a slower (overlapped?) version. We're still looking for more submissions as Inspirations too! Anyone?


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> It looks really great Christa! 31 day challenge what!!! It seems that slipped past me somehow, though realistically, I doubt I'd be able to keep up! I'm still hoping we have enough participation for the Inspirations Challenge to finish that too (it's still running into November) - I don't have anything against double use of a mani for both of these, though I imagine some would want to do different manis for the challenge of it. I know @Scrangie posted the slower version last year. I'd maybe be game for a slower (overlapped?) version. We're still looking for more submissions as Inspirations too! Anyone?


I totally fell off on the inspiration manis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's such a fun idea but I find I'm just not really one for nail art except for the occasional glitter, dots, or accent nail.  I love perusing the board though and seeing all the cute ideas!

I'm going to two nights of concerts this weekend and totally want to jazz up my nails for fun.  So maybe I'll do an inspiration mani tomorrow night even if it's an old inspiration!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> I've been intrigued by the Revlon Parfumerie polishes, so when I found a two pack on clearance for $3.... This is Spun Sugar. I had some bubbling but always assume that's user error/impatience. I thought the scent was fun at first, but by morning it was making me gag and I had to keep my hands away from my face! Something tells me I'll never reach for it again I have other silvers I like better.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Sorry to hear aboutr your bad experience with these polishes. I think your mani came out great.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Nina Ultra Pro - Ladies Who Lunch


So pretty!


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> It looks really great Christa! 31 day challenge what!!! It seems that slipped past me somehow, though realistically, I doubt I'd be able to keep up! I'm still hoping we have enough participation for the Inspirations Challenge to finish that too (it's still running into November) - I don't have anything against double use of a mani for both of these, though I imagine some would want to do different manis for the challenge of it. I know @Scrangie posted the slower version last year. I'd maybe be game for a slower (overlapped?) version. We're still looking for more submissions as Inspirations too! Anyone?


I will be adding some submissions and trying to catch up in that challenge too but this one is the 31 day challenge same as last year. 




Here is my Day 2 Orange

It's my take on a Clockwork Orange using OPI Ya'll Come Back Now Ya Hear in a jelly sandwich.  I stamping BM-415 in Konad white.  I then stamped the same image again using Dance Legend The Knight on top of that and hand drew the iconic eye image. 




For today's Day 3 Yellow I did a take on the How I Met Your Mother yellow umbrella.  I used Laquerlicious Puddle Jumper as a base and stamped Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Whirlwind White on top.  I used Winstonia W113 plate.  I then stamped yellow umbrellas using the same plate in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening. I outlined it a black Milani nail art brush too.  I also did the pinkie and pointer fingers in Lightening.  I LOVED this one. 




I am happy to be back into my nail art and it's neat to see how different my designs are from last year (and how much nicer my nails are!!) I didn't do a thread for it since there wasn't quite a big interest last year so I will be posting them here.


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> Did these last night!
> 
> Going to a Bruno Mars concert Saturday so wanted to do something fun for that! I really love how these ended up turning out. I'm so hit and miss with striping tape but was able to get it to go on pretty straight this time =)
> 
> I used:
> 
> *BornPrettyStore Silver Striping Tape
> 
> *Butter London - Snog
> 
> *Butter London - Lovely Jubbly (glitter)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140606_070648.jpg


Love it!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> So here's Flower Polish Good Bud-dy with Sally Hansen Hypnautical on the accent nail.
> 
> Wear time has been good, I only have a little bit of tip wear and I put this on a few days ago.  That's pretty good for me since I type a lot.  The formula on the Flower polish is almost like a jelly so I think I'm going to try to do a glitter sandwich with it before I take it off as an experiment.
> 
> I just adore this color!  I have lots of blues and teals but for some reason this one just stands out to me - it's the perfect combo of blue and green, highly pigmented, and I love the jelly-like finish.  It is brighter teal-green than this pic shows.  My camera has a tough time with accurate representation of blue and green for some reason.
> 
> My nails are finally getting longish again so I'm pretty excited about that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  They were breaking and peeling a lot but the OPI Nail Envy base I've been using for a few months now has helped a ton.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10401541_816597240937_1705806405943418686_n.jpg


Nice!


----------



## JC327

MrsShaw said:


> China Glaze in "Dress Me Up", "Foie Gras" and "Harvest Moon" all from their Hunger Games Collection... bear with my halfway grown out acrylics... ugh


Those colors are so pretty together!


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> 1 coat Rainbow Honey Rose Macaron over 2 coats Sephorax Brazen


Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Seafoam (again). I also have these nail guides which I've used with regular polish and loved them. So I tried them with my gel. I was going to try with white gel polish but I wasn't sure how they were going to work. After I cured the 3rd coat of color I tried to stick the guide on my nail. Since the color has a tacky layer I couldn't get it to stick. I tried anyways but wasn't happy with it at all. On my other hand I forgot to use it after one coat of top coat. I wiped this off with rubbing alcohol and applied the guide and it worked a lot better. So i cured it then put another top coat over it. Although I love the seafoam, I'm not happy with the way the glitter came out on my middle finger. Has anyone tried guides with gel and had good results?


Nice green.


----------



## JC327

jesemiaud said:


> I wanted to try out one of my new Rainbow Honey polishes, so this is Julep Rebel topped with RH Pikake.


Great combo! The glitter is so pretty.


----------



## JC327

SunshineCitizen said:


> Hi there! This week I went for a nautical manicure, specifically a sailboat design. I hope you like it, I used a nail art pen to draw the accent nails and it saved me so much time. The thing is that I have been trying to be as efficient with my time as possible, but unwilling to relinquish my nail nail art time  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Here is a link to a tutorial I filmed for it, if anyone is interested. Hope you all have a great weekend.


Very creative, love it!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here is Zoya America with stamping of Pueen44 using Konad White Special Polish. The tips of the nails are coated with OPI I'm Never Amberrassed to make the white yellow, and the base of the nails have Nfu Oh 45 to give it more orange 'fire'. I think of a vibrant and ornate Chinese sheath dress.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lace rt2.jpg


Wow gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Orly Space Cadet
> 
> I just loved this collection!


Love the color shift on this one.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Julep Serah. This is after 3 days of hardcore abuse to my nails - prying boxes open, unpacking, rearranging the garage, etc. I don't know if it's just one of those occasional polishes where Julep really nails the formula, or if their new base coat is all they claimed. Looking forward to experimenting with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Laquerlicious Mocha Sprinkles over Nicole by OPI Better After Dark from the Dove chocolate Facebook giveaway.  It would only be better if they smelled like chocolate.   I think after I post this I am heading off to buy some candy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mochasprinkles2.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mochasprinkles3.jpg


Looks great!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> Today I've got Zoya Kieko.  I really like this color even though it's not all that exciting - just a nice basic purpled raspberry.  Application and formula are perfect.  This is two coats with Seche topper.  I might jazz it up with some glitter on the accent nail, just to make it a little more interesting.  Photos are in full sun and shade without flash.
> 
> Next week I'm off work and going back to WI to visit family...I'm kind of excited to bust out some glitter and bright colors and do a fun vacation mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I've been doing a lot of neutrals or 'safe' colors for work, of which this is one, but I have a lot of brighter colors I'm dying to try out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10419971_817425032037_4789345994696473624_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10447638_817425406287_4573699993405178548_n.jpg


Nice!


----------



## acostakk

Sephora X Surreal. I'm trying not to buy polish right now, but I found it for $1!


----------



## JC327

Supreme said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> New girl here!  Today I am rocking Essie PlayDate which is fun purple color-I would attach a picture but I'm still learning how to do that on this site  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> (seriously, where is the paper clip?!? how do i achieve this?!?)


Welcome!


----------



## JC327

Supreme said:


> @prettylights  I've never tried Orly how do you like it?  My staples are Essie and OPI
> 
> @Monika1  Thanks for the help!
> 
> Here is my color, so excited to share and be apart of the chat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nails.jpg


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here is my most recent Gelish base - My Favorite Accessory. I liked this formula as it's a bit thicker than many Gelish polishes I've tried. I'd rather not have to do three coats of everything; and this was mostly two. One photo is with flash, the other without to show the colour better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish - My Favorite Accessory lt flash.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish My Favorite Accessory rt.jpg


Great blue!


----------



## JC327

lochnessie said:


> This is Pretty &amp; Polished "Ocean View" (from the June box) - 3 coats over 1 coat of Orly Blue Collar. I love the jelly teal awesomeness of this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> qqf02n21.jpg
> 
> But I couldn't leave well enough alone, so I decided to add Hit Polish "Royal Fortune" over the top of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ocean view and royal fortune.jpg
> 
> Both are topped with a coat of Pretty &amp; Polished Wax Topcoat.


So sparkly and pretty!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Playing with bl/purples - do I have five names?: Periwinkle, orchid/violet, lilac, lavender, pale ube? These are, from thumb, Kozmic Colours #30 (these have no names, but there's a 30 stamped on the bottom), Cult Nails Love At First Sight, Kozmic Colours #39 (it has a fine shimmer), Cult Nails Casual Elegance, and China Glaze Sweet Hook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 Lilacs rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Lilacs lt flash.jpg


So pretty, specially the periwinkle shade.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Essie Miami Nice, over Essie Haute in the Heat for added color depth.


Great summer shade!


----------



## JC327

BeautyJunction said:


> I did this mani with Sally Hansen Sugar Coat in Lick-O-Rich and striping tape. The white base was Bourjois Blanc Raffine. The problem was to get the textured polish to give way when I pulled off the tape. No top coat, as I wanted to keep the texture.


Looks great!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> This is Butter London - Fiver
> 
> It's the base color for my 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140614_015534.jpg


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Karly65 said:


> Fingers are SquareHue Ala Moana from June (Maui collection). Please excuse the clean-up. I rushed through it last night.
> 
> Toes are Pop Beauty Violetta, no pic of the feet though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Edited because I forgot to hit attach for the pic.


Nice! i gifted my mom that box and that is her favorite color.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> I totally fell off on the inspiration manis  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  It's such a fun idea but I find I'm just not really one for nail art except for the occasional glitter, dots, or accent nail.  I love perusing the board though and seeing all the cute ideas!
> 
> I'm going to two nights of concerts this weekend and totally want to jazz up my nails for fun.  So maybe I'll do an inspiration mani tomorrow night even if it's an old inspiration!


That would be awesome! There would be lots of them that you could interpret for jazzy concert and partying nails!


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> Would you mind if I popped it in for Set Four @@Jessismith? Please let me know!


Hi there, so sorry @monika1. Haven't been in few a few days. Sure, please feel free! Thanks!!


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Reggae to Riches over Covergirl Outlast - Vio-Last.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I will be adding some submissions and trying to catch up in that challenge too but this one is the 31 day challenge same as last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Days.jpg
> 
> Here is my Day 2 Orange
> 
> It's my take on a Clockwork Orange using OPI Ya'll Come Back Now Ya Hear in a jelly sandwich.  I stamping BM-415 in Konad white.  I then stamped the same image again using Dance Legend The Knight on top of that and hand drew the iconic eye image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day2.jpg
> 
> For today's Day 3 Yellow I did a take on the How I Met Your Mother yellow umbrella.  I used Laquerlicious Puddle Jumper as a base and stamped Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Whirlwind White on top.  I used Winstonia W113 plate.  I then stamped yellow umbrellas using the same plate in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening. I outlined it a black Milani nail art brush too.  I also did the pinkie and pointer fingers in Lightening.  I LOVED this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day3.jpg
> 
> I am happy to be back into my nail art and it's neat to see how different my designs are from last year (and how much nicer my nails are!!) I didn't do a thread for it since there wasn't quite a big interest last year so I will be posting them here.


They're both awesome! Since there's the option to do the challenge at a slower pace or in a different month, I'm maybe considering that. Otherwise I'm already four days behind!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze - Reggae to Riches over Covergirl Outlast - Vio-Last.


Aaah! That's one of those gorgeous 'wish I was wearing it now!' colours. Lovely!


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Wow gorgeous!





JC327 said:


> Great blue!





JC327 said:


> So pretty, specially the periwinkle shade.


Thank-you for all your positive comments! Yes, the periwinkle is definitely my favourite of them too!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> You all know I don't do much nail art. But we've been building a new Planetarium at my museum over the past year and it's opening this week. I've been wanting to try some galaxy nails all year long for the occasion ... and here it goes:


Thank-you so much for agreeing to submit this for the 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge!

@, this Galaxy mani by Jessismith will be a beautiful addition for our Set Four (which we'll need to post soon) of Inspirations.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Sephora X Surreal. I'm trying not to buy polish right now, but I found it for $1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Wow! Definitely an awesome find for a $1!


----------



## Monika1

ChemLady said:


> 10549831_671041890519_5212443129121334266_o.jpg
> 
> My first nail shot!  Please excuse my cuticles....between the constant hand washing and super dry air conditioning at work, my hands have been super dry.
> 
> Anyway, this is Essie's Bobbing for Baubles with Formula X's Boom! effects topcoat over top. I'm really happy with how it turned out!


It looks fantastic. Welcome! I look forward to seeing lots of future creations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

I have been so busy and totally dropped off the 30 Day challenge because of it and I'm off to DisneyWorld/Universal tomorrow so there's no way I'm catching up any time soon lol

But I just wanted to share a few manis that I've managed to do over the last few weeks =)




This blue is so pretty! I love the sparkle =)
_*Butter London - Scallywag
*Butter London - Gobsmacked_




Wanted to change it up a little so I kept the accent nail from the previous mani and went with a textured dark pink!
_*Zoya - Arabella
*Butter London - Gobsmacked
*Butter London - Scallywag_



So these are my little piece of fun for the trip. Hidden Mickey on my thumbs, gradients in the middle, and used a dotting tool for the pinky/index fingers =)
Oh, and this Cirque polish is now my all time favorite! Pictures don't do this one justice. That purple glitter is to die for!
_*Cirque Colors - Queen Majesty
*Butter London - Keks_


----------



## Christa W

Day 4 of the 31 day challenge is green nails and today happens to be the first game of the NFL regular season and my Packers are playing so here is my Packer inspired nails feature my Zoya spirit trio in the GB colors Hunter, Purity and Darcy and my Hit Polish Green Bay Packers Glitter.  I stamped the G using My Online Shop plate XXIV.  Everything is topped off with Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.

GO PACK GO!!!


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> Day 4 of the 31 day challenge is green nails and today happens to be the first game of the NFL regular season and my Packers are playing so here is my Packer inspired nails feature my Zoya spirit trio in the GB colors Hunter, Purity and Darcy and my Hit Polish Green Bay Packers Glitter.  I stamped the G using My Online Shop plate XXIV.  Everything is topped off with Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.
> 
> GO PACK GO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day4.jpg


AAAAH I'm so jealous!  I wish there was an amazing Raven's glitter polish.  Then again, I've got enough purple, black, and gold in my collection to come up with quite a lot of gameday manis.


----------



## JC327

BexDev said:


> Here's a quickie of the blue Ruffian polish - Blue Lagoon.  I did two coats with no base.  Since I'm a perpetual 5 year old, they will undoubtedly wind up topped with a glitter polish of some sort today, but I think it's a really great color even on it's own.


Nice! I got that box but havent had time to try the polishes yet.


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> I JUST signed up for Julep, so we'll see how I like it! This is the color "harriet" and it was in my welcome box. This is two coats and in the photo it looks fully opaque, but in real life you can still see the line and the white tips under it, which is a bummer. Hopefully not all Julep colors are like that, because I only use 2 coats on all my polishes! Anyways, I like this color, but I'm a sucker for any polish that leans orange!


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> A "French" ruffian with Essie Got Engaged and Nina Ultra Pro French White.
> 
> A bit of shrinkage happening. Oh well.


I absolutely love how this came out!


----------



## JC327

L4Lovely said:


> Hey babes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm currently wearing Deborah beige &amp; white french tips, with a hint of Alessandro navy blue  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you guys are all fine !! xoxo, L4Lovely Live


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> My latest, for the Makeup Talk 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 Nat2 all flrs 2 btr lt.jpg


Great stamping work! Love how the holo on the pointer  finger looks stamped.


----------



## Lumaday

Christa W said:


> Day 4 of the 31 day challenge is green nails and today happens to be the first game of the NFL regular season and my Packers are playing so here is my Packer inspired nails feature my Zoya spirit trio in the GB colors Hunter, Purity and Darcy and my Hit Polish Green Bay Packers Glitter.  I stamped the G using My Online Shop plate XXIV.  Everything is topped off with Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.
> 
> GO PACK GO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day4.jpg


That's awesome Christa!!  Totally going to do some fun Packers manicures this season.

In total agreement - GO PACK GO!!!  My boss is a Seahawks fan so the last thing I said to him before I left work today was "Go Packers!"  Ha ha, I'm evil  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Taking a break from swatching and settled on Laquerlicious All American Girl. I love her polishes and this is no exception. I think it's become my favorite blue polish ever. It's so sparkly and juicy and THE perfect shade of blue ever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Thats a beautiful blue!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Keeping with my blue theme this is Sally Hansen Pacific Blue which had been reformulated and there's a buzz all over the interwebs over this. I didn't own it until today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I need that color!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Orly Sea Girl


Nice!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> After 2 weeks polish free, I now have my nails back!
> 
> This is Five Below's Fresh Paint in Pistachio. I think it's a fun color, but doing a mani with it takes forever because it requires a good 3 coats to be opaque.
> 
> I do have to say though that while I love my short nails in general, I think this color looks really good on them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic on the left is without flash and pic on the right is with flash  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


That  color looks so nice on you!


----------



## JC327

Hollie Haradon said:


> I just did this mani today. It's my first Picture Polish color (Wisteria) and first time using Jindie (Refresh to Death). Both are so pretty!!!


Love it!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Essie Got Engaged
> 
> Another really pretty pinky nude. I was going to layer something over this, but think I'll just enjoy As-Is for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better lighting -- truer color and shine:


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> NYC East Village and Sally Hansen 3,2,1derland. Felt the need for some mermaid nails while I contemplate the next challenge for the 30 inspiration mani thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Great mermaid nails! That SH polish is so pretty.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Nina Ultra Pro - Twinkle, Twinkle
> 
> Textured polish, with SV topcoat


So sparkly!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> 10488171_822613619067_2123503715238570176_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10406554_822613639027_590725366081226990_n.jpg
> 
> I got my dotting tools in the mail so I decided to do a bright weekend mani.  This is OPI I Just Can't Cope-Acabana and the dots are AmazOn...AmazOFF (green) and Toucan Do It If You Try (orange), all from the Brazil collection.  I bought the collection a while ago but haven't used a lot of the shades yet so this was a chance for me to try them out.  I'm glad I got the dotting tools, I think this dotting experience was much better than my first one with a bobby pin.


Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> This was an appealing coincidence. I was wearing Gelish My Favorite Accessory, and was adding regular nail polish for my next mani for a change, and was really happy with how these colours go together (though I had planned on covering all of the nails with other polish). The index and pinkie are Cult Nails Grunge. I love the mix, though it has a bit of a 'cooler weather' feel.


Those are all beautiful colors!


----------



## JC327

Onyxspider said:


> SinfulColors Professional "Eva so Bright" and I looooooooove it!
> 
> 
> 
> 1551583_10152474545631702_98365828261869568_n.jpg


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze - Hey Sailor
> 
> Just a great, straight-up, classic red. Orly Glosser topcoat. SV shrinkage issues have really been getting me down. Giving it a break for now.


Classic mani!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> This is my recent 30 Inspirations mani. I played with using necklace beads as stud/rhinestones.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


This is stunning!  The beads are a great addition.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> These are not polish I am wearing right now but what my mom is.  Saturday my cousin got married and I did the nails of pretty much my entire family but hers were the best.  She had a dress that was sort of nude with these beads and sequins.  We planned this out ahead of time but I had not actually seen the dress in person until I got there.  I picked the perfect colors.  Base is Sephora by OPI Run With It.  I then added a layer of LA Colors Sassy Sparkle.  I actually forgot to pack the glitter I was going to use so I ran out to Walmart and got it plus 2 other LA Colors shades I can't find by me.  I stamped Kleancolor Black using Mash-29 and then hand placed larger "sequins" using OPI I Snow You Love Me.  My mom never does her nails and all the other ladies just had either french manis or light pinks.  My mom rocked those nails.  As far as I know they were still perfect as of yesterday!!!  She hadn't so much as lost a single glitter.  I did use Glisten &amp; Glow Stuck on Blu for a base coat and HK Girl for a top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Momsnails.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> momsnails2.jpg
> 
> It was hard getting a good pic in the lighting we had after I did them and I forgot to get another one later on.  I hope you can see how cool they really were.


Thats so sweet of you to do your mom's nails. They look absolutely perfect!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> IMAG3137_1.jpg
> 
> This week I put on Zoya Kennedy.  I really loved it on its own but since I don't have a lot of meetings this week I decided to spice it up with 1 coat of OPI Polka.Com on top.  I really like this combo - the nude makes the glitter really pop and I feel like it's not too much for work.  It also kind of fits in with 4th of July  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> My nails that were finally getting long are down to nubs again....too much traveling, camping, ect. I guess!  I hope I can get them long and strong again soon.


Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

jesemiaud said:


> My patriotic nails: Bondi Starry Night Blue and Julep America (actually got one of the stars on my thumb, lol)


Looks great!


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> My Independence Day Nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

hiiheather said:


> Ugh. I absolutely do not like the new website layout. It is so not friendly on mobile devices.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Been so long since I painted my nails. Decided to do a July 4th mani.
> 
> China Glaze - Frostbite
> 
> China Glaze - Ruby Slippers


Nice!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> My nails for the fourth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Nailtini Bloody Mary and Julep Fireworks.


So pretty, the middle finger design turned out great!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> I'm going with some Super Woman nails a la China Glaze Ruby Slippers, both for the 4th, and also to help me power through my first ever 5K tomorrow. Hoot!


Nice red!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> Here's my 4th of July mani...happy holiday everyone!
> 
> This is Julep Monaco, OPI Big Apple Red, and Julep America over Sally Hansen White On.  I got a star in the glitter!
> 
> It needs a little cleanup but I did this quickly last night so it would be ready today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10404306_824272714227_715676041498417430_n.jpg


Cute!


----------



## JC327

Lolo22 said:


> Julep Monaco, Jackie and Vivienne. Pinkie is the Gwen Stefani chrome and middle finger is an Essie that I'm too lazy to go look at the name of (on a silver platter?) topped with a new indie polish I got that glows in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Happy 4th!!


I love that Essie polish,  I have been looking for it for a while.


----------



## JC327

hiiheather said:


> 4th of July is over but I still wanted sparkles! This is Orly's Lavish Bash. Which I'm pretty much in love with.


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I have been on a bit of a nail burn out lately.  I have kept my nails pretty much naked except for I had on Zoya Dream while I was on vacation.  While cleaning today I partially broke one of my really long nails so until I can find my brush on glue, I painted them with textured polish.  I needed to take some photos for my blog of another polish so I put it on top.  I am hoping I can fix it.  So in case I am forced to go to nubs shortly here is OPI Solitare topped with Laquerlicious I Can See Clearly Now.  It's one of my favorite glitters.  I took some better photos of this but here is my quick iPhone pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_7823.JPG


Super cute!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> Once again, NYC Love Letters.
> 
> I wanted to go all out on my nails, but I have a sprained/possibly fractured wrist and it was too hard and hurt too much to do much of anything...just prepping and doing a base coat killed...so I decided to just do a sheer shimmer because I could get away with a single coat and would be done faster. Can't wait til I can really do some fun stuff again!


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Lolo22 said:


> I decided to try watermelon nails with some recent juleps that came. Julep Vikki and Kathy and CC London Calling tips. So happy I got Kathy, it's gorgeous and really sparkly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Im in love  :wub:    great color choice for the watermelons and how did I miss Kathy? Have to add it to my wishlist.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Sparitual Intuition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice purple!


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Those are all beautiful colors!





JC327 said:


> This is stunning!  The beads are a great addition.





JC327 said:


> Great stamping work! Love how the holo on the pointer  finger looks stamped.


Thanks so much Jay!


----------



## Monika1

Here's my latest. On the base I used the OPI sheers tints Teal You Love Me but only used one coat, and I think I would like it better with more coats; the base is a bit washed out.

View attachment 7308
View attachment 7309


----------



## hiiheather

After watching a manager at work swing her lovely nails coated in some texture goodness I broke out my textures.

OPI - It's Frosty Outside


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> After watching a manager at work swing her lovely nails coated in some texture goodness I broke out my textures.
> 
> OPI - It's Frosty Outside


Nice! It makes me wish I had the full-size rather than the mini...


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Day 4 of the 31 day challenge is green nails and today happens to be the first game of the NFL regular season and my Packers are playing so here is my Packer inspired nails feature my Zoya spirit trio in the GB colors Hunter, Purity and Darcy and my Hit Polish Green Bay Packers Glitter.  I stamped the G using My Online Shop plate XXIV.  Everything is topped off with Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.
> 
> GO PACK GO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day4.jpg


I really like the accent nail. That G is amazing!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I have been so busy and totally dropped off the 30 Day challenge because of it and I'm off to DisneyWorld/Universal tomorrow so there's no way I'm catching up any time soon lol
> 
> But I just wanted to share a few manis that I've managed to do over the last few weeks =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140829_004006.jpg
> 
> This blue is so pretty! I love the sparkle =)
> 
> _*Butter London - Scallywag_
> 
> *Butter London - Gobsmacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140831_191041.jpg
> 
> Wanted to change it up a little so I kept the accent nail from the previous mani and went with a textured dark pink!
> 
> _*Zoya - Arabella_
> 
> *Butter London - Gobsmacked
> 
> *Butter London - Scallywag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140904_001248.jpg
> 
> So these are my little piece of fun for the trip. Hidden Mickey on my thumbs, gradients in the middle, and used a dotting tool for the pinky/index fingers =)
> 
> Oh, and this Cirque polish is now my all time favorite! Pictures don't do this one justice. That purple glitter is to die for!
> 
> _*Cirque Colors - Queen Majesty_
> 
> *Butter London - Keks


Well, no worries, I'm thinking maybe I'll do it in November! I don't know yet. I really enjoyed seeing all of these. Arabella looks great, and the hidden Mickey mani just has such a great colour combination! Wow!


----------



## chaostheory

This is Julep "Karmen" from my latest box. I love it!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep "Karmen" from my latest box. I love it!


It just makes me think of fall; what a beautiful colour. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

CaseyR said:


> Feeling inspired by many of the awesome posts I see on here,I recently ordered a 31-pack of different nail tapes from eBay, and tried some out tonight.  Below is a photo of my first attempt.  All of you talented ladies make it look so easy lol I definitely need some practice, but the process was still fun!  I used Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails Hard  Hat over Essence Colour &amp; Go's Grey-to-Be.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry about the blurry photo!


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Orly You're Blushing


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> I haven't posted for a little while so here's some catch up!
> 
> 
> I have had the Ruffian Endless Love (pink)
> 
> Ruffian Blue Lagoon
> 
> My 4th of July nails (a blue and a red unnamed OPI mini, with Julep america as accent)
> 
> My sisters 4th of July nails (with a little bit of nail art. i'm a newbie to nail art so I don't tackle it very often!)


Nice manis!


----------



## JC327

CaseyR said:


> Admittedly being a bit distracted from school work tonight, I decided to try out a bottle of Nail Polish from Ardene's that my sister gave me called V-Air-Y Sparkly.  I may use it again with maybe a black base-coat in the future.


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> I'm wearing Julep Kimberly! I have the blue and the purple, but I never got my hands on the green unfortunately. I just really love these kind of polishes and I hope to track down more!


Lovely!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Finally felt inspired. I have a housewarming party tonight at a friends. In matching my nails to my tee shirt. This is my Milwaukee Brewers mani using Pacific Blue by Sally Hansen and some Zoyas. Ill update what they are when I'm on my desktop. Mobile is annoying me right now..
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Great job!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> image.jpg
> 
> The Polish Bar Eternal Sunshine


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

CaseyR said:


> Was experimenting with some bottles of Sally Hansen's Hard as Nails tonight.  The idea didn't quite turn out as I had planned on all my nails; maybe next time lol


Pretty! Im sure you will keep getting better.


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep "Dawn" with a gold OPI topper. The yellow applied unevenly so that's why I topped it. I've never worn yellow nails so I feel weird about it but I think it's growing on me!


Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

brandarae said:


> Pacific Blue topped with Gothic Gala Lacquers Holo-y Goodness.


Looks great paired up with that top coat.


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> Zoya Bar. Pixie Dusts weren't excluded from the 12 dollar deal this time! Seriously though pictures don't do it justice, I look like I dipped my fingers in crushed gems. I can't bring myself o take it off to participate in nail art challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140714_163949420_HDR.jpg


Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Going girlie with my pallet cleanser SinfulColors Tutu. Three coats and still a tiny bit streaky. I wanted Essie Madamoisselle but I don't own it so I chose this instead of running out and buying something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I may glitter it up later but for now I like it.


Pretty pink!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> I got engaged on Friday (after 6 years together, hooray!) so I went more traditional with my mani but added some bling to my ring finger.  Might be kinda cheesy but I actually smudged that nail and wanted to cover it up and glitter seemed the best option  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Zoya Rue with OPI Which is Witch? on the ring finger.
> 
> Since I have no meetings this week I'm going to change it tonight and do something brighter/more fun.  I just got the OPI Brazil Beach Sandies mini set, they look so cute and bright, so I think I'll try those out.
> 
> FYI to anyone that shops at the Wal Mart Salons...stopped in there today and they had a ton of OPI clearance, buy 1 get 2 free, so basically $3 a bottle.  They had several from the Brazil collection (picked up a Don't Bossa Nova Me around backup), Euro Centrale, Germany, and Miss Universe collections.  I hadn't been there in several months so I had fun going through everything.


I know im super late but congrats on your engagement.  Oh and beautiful nails.


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> this is Ruffian polish in "Ambrosia" that I just got in my birchbox. I love these polishes but I always forget to wrap the tips, and then it comes off really easily. Oh well-an excuse to use a new polish soon!


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Back in June on Facebook one of my favorite bloggers Accio Lacquer made a homemade dragon egg using thumb tacks and styrofoam and painted it using a combination of Sally Hansen Loves Me Not from the Complete Salon line and Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter.  While I didn't do an egg yet I wanted to do these nails for a whole month now and decided since my nails were similarly shaped, I would try it now.  I got Nabi Jumbo Purple Glitter from a circular swap right here on MUT!!!!  Loves Me Not is the only Salon Complete polish I like from Sally Hansen.  By like I mean absolutely LOVE.  I hate the brush and did have to do clean up because it flooded my cuticles.
> 
> Here is Loves Me Not alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loves Me Not.jpg
> 
> Here is what I am dubbing Dragon Nails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonnails.jpg
> 
> This is a collage of the transitions.  This glitter/flakie is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purpleglittermacro.jpg
> 
> I am crazy for color changing polishes and this is no exception!!! I love these so much.  I did use one coat of Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.


Stunning!


----------



## JC327

brandarae said:


> Face Melter by Gothic Gala Lacquers


Great color!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> A few recent manis of mine for the Inspiration Challenge. I think I've been neglecting this thread a bit since that started  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone know how to modify the size of an image in this not-so-new-now version of the forum? I know we could do that just as we were posting an image in the old version. Or is the only option now to modify the size of the pic itself?


Beautiful manis you are very talented!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> I decided to copy Julep's maven mani from a while ago with Soraphine and Tania and try the glitter gradient.  I LOVE how it turned out, I feel like my nails are dipped in Mermaid tears  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> I'm wearing Julie G Rock Candy


Thats one of my favorite textured polishes, love the sparkle.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> A polish from Forever 21 with the innovative name of Lime/Gold  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice, guess I have to take another look at their polishes.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> I've been on vaca. Here were my nails - Essie Mint Candy Apple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I babied the length and made it all week without breaking, but I had to trim back down once home, per the next pic - Essie Sex Divide.


Both colors look great on you. Seeing your manis manis always makes me want more Essie polishes.


----------



## JC327

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> A little messy. Probably because I painted them outside on the neighbor's porch. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI-Love.Angel.Music.Baby
> 
> and then on my ring fingers:
> 
> Finger Paints-Kozmotology over L.A.M.B


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> L'Oréal Indigo Classic denim collection


Pretty blue!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> It's been quite awhile since I last sat down to do my nails properly, but today I decided to.
> 
> I'm wearing Color Club _Sweet Pea_ and Sinful Colors_ Fantasy _over it on my ring fingers for a nice, fairly subtle glitter accent.


Cute!


----------



## JC327

hiiheather said:


> Decided to dig into some untrieds.
> 
> This lovely is Pop Beauty's Pinup Pink.


Nice pink!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I've been neglecting my nails while I have been sick for the better part of the past 3 weeks.  There is a light at the end of the tunnel but I am not 100% yet.  I was gifted my very first Sally Hansen Triple Shine polishes by my dear friend @@acostakk who remembered how much I wanted Great White and never got it.  I pretty much wanted this as a replacement for a L'Oreal Jet Set Polish called Lightening that has been discontinued since the early 2000's.  Great White is PERFECT for a white french mani.  I prefer them over a pink or nude one.  I used to rock this look all the time and I love it.  This was what I wore all day today to try and get a feel for it.  I did my thumb and ring over Zoya Purity and then the other 3 fingers were 3 coats on it's own. I did learn I hate using the bottles as a prop LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great White.jpg


Nice! The ladies on MuT are so sweet, glad you were able to get that polish.


----------



## Christa W

Day 5 is blue and after changing my mani 3 different times and changing the theme my boyfriend suggested "the blues" and I just went for it.  This is the satin finish SinfulColors Matte About Blue and stamped Mash 56 in Sally Hansen Blue-Away, Silver Sweep and Konad White.


----------



## hiiheather

!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meggpi

Christa W said:


> Day 4 of the 31 day challenge is green nails and today happens to be the first game of the NFL regular season and my Packers are playing so here is my Packer inspired nails feature my Zoya spirit trio in the GB colors Hunter, Purity and Darcy and my Hit Polish Green Bay Packers Glitter.  I stamped the G using My Online Shop plate XXIV.  Everything is topped off with Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.
> 
> GO PACK GO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day4.jpg


Quoting this again to share my NFL nails, ready for tomorrow.  Need to clean it up but thought I'd grab the sun while it's out. I'm a Baltimore transplant living in Bengals country, always fun! Zoya Belinda, Zoya Tomoko, some random gold glitter, and Sticks and Stones.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Day 5 is blue and after changing my mani 3 different times and changing the theme my boyfriend suggested "the blues" and I just went for it.  This is the satin finish SinfulColors Matte About Blue and stamped Mash 56 in Sally Hansen Blue-Away, Silver Sweep and Konad White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day5.jpg


I love this one and love the play on the word too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I probably would have liked the other two too; it's blue after all! Any photos?


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> !!!!!!!!


Gorgeously glittery, but what is it?


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Quoting this again to share my NFL nails, ready for tomorrow.  Need to clean it up but thought I'd grab the sun while it's out. I'm a Baltimore transplant living in Bengals country, always fun! Zoya Belinda, Zoya Tomoko, some random gold glitter, and Sticks and Stones.


So beautiful! I love Tomoko in chevrons on Belinda! What an amazing combination. Did you put the gold glitter on top or is it elsewhere?


----------



## Meggpi

Monika1 said:


> So beautiful! I love Tomoko in chevrons on Belinda! What an amazing combination. Did you put the gold glitter on top or is it elsewhere?


It's on the nail with the Sticks and Stones  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I was trying to franken a glitter topper!  My phone doesn't care what kind of light I have, it won't photograph anything true.  Wasn't there a well known indie that does custom toppers?


----------



## hiiheather

Monika1 said:


> Gorgeously glittery, but what is it?


Funky Fingers - Sand &amp; Stilettos.


----------



## Monika1

(before): 


Now I added glitter - Cult Nails Dance All Night (blue and green) and Feedback (gold holo scraps):




To the eye, the glitter side is almost opaque. It's weird how the camera doesn't pick it up the same way. This photo (though not entirely in focus) was the best of them; with flash the flakies showed even less; they're partly opaque, and the eye sees the reflected light while the camera seems to see right through a lot of them!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> I am incredibly behind on the 30 Inspiration challenge, but I do plan on following it after this week!
> 
> I have my 1 year work evaluation this week so I wanted to do something more subdued and classy then my normal glitter/studs/striping tape/etc.
> 
> This is:
> 
> *Butter London - Cotton Buds
> 
> *Butter London - The 444
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140729_001823.jpg


Love it!


----------



## JC327

hiiheather said:


> Another untried, this time a disappointment. I don't know the name I recieved the Color Club in a swap some time ago with several other nameless Color Clubs. So if anyone knows the name you'll be my new favorite person!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is more purple in person, my camera just wasn't feeling it.


Sorry to hear you had a bad experience with that one.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here is a recent mani and view of the difference lighting makes. Base pink Kozmic Colours, ILNP Princess Diaries accent nail, stamping with Color Club Miss Bliss, even on accent nail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pink holo flrs rt 1st r small raspberry.jpg


That is gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

brandarae said:


> Base - Wet N Wild in French White
> 
> Water marble using: Wet N Wild Megalast in I Need a Refresh-Mint &amp; Trippin on the Boardwalk


Great job on the water marbling!


----------



## JC327

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> No Pic. But, Nina Ultra Pro Black and China Glaze Fairy Dust.
> 
> I'm in mourning. So, wearing black is appropriate for me right now.


Sorry for your loss.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here is my latest response from the 30 Inspirations Nail Art Challenge (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grn angled stripes rt fl y.jpg
> 
> 
> By the way, we're still hoping for more volunteer submissions as "Inspirations" for our Sets Four and Five. If you're enthusiastic about doing your nails please consider submitting your original mani as a creative start-point for others to create their "Response" manis. Those interested in joining the Challenge to create responses to these Inspirations are also still welcome!


In love with all the greens you picked and how well you matched them together.


----------



## JC327

scooby dynamite said:


> Color Club Lava Lamp


Nice!


----------



## JC327

mama2358 said:


> Rainbow Honey's I Wanna Get Better, three coats. Actually, I've already had this on for a day and a half and it still looks brand new. Love this polish!


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> In honor of August's birthstone I chose a Peridot dupe (OPI Just Spotted the Lizard):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20140801_115234443.jpg
> 
> My favorite part is the big dent where I cut into my nail chopping vegetables (the slit is in my bare nail).


Cute color, sorry about your nail.


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> My last two manicures.  I cut my nails super short, shorter than I've maybe ever had them!  I've been trying to rock the square nails for a few months now but I keep getting breaks on the sides, so I decided to cut them very short for now and 'start over'.  It's so weird because I usually have at least some length!  I also figured the super short nails would be good for using some of my really bright/bold colors without it looking like too much.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips for the square nails and how to maintain them?  As soon as I get them all pretty I always bang one of the side and it snaps off, as you can see here on my pointer finger.  Maybe my nails are too strong and I need to stop with the OPI Nail Envy for a while so they have more flexibility.
> 
> Anyway, here's Julep Flora.  Finally tried it out and it's such a gorgeous color.  This isn't a great pic, but it's a bright purple/pink in person with subtle blue shimmers.  Seche top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10552599_831625439307_2467857579741106200_n.jpg
> 
> Here is OPI Amazon...Amazoff with Zoya Zuza on the accent nail.  I really liked the formula of both these polishes.  The OPI is almost a gel formula and gave great coverage in two coats.  Zuza is so pretty, I need to do a full mani with it soon!  Seche top, in sunlight and with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10452847_831625259667_9186243167319829125_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 1919624_831625359467_7517980773633050670_n.jpg


Pretty manis, Zoya Zuza was one of my first Zoyas and still one of my favorites.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here's another response mani; this one was inspired by Pollysmom. I was happy with it, and then I tried adding more detail - I like the 'before' better personally, except for at a distance (as the stripes aren't so tidy and it's a bit cluttered).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T dot with flr and stripe rt.jpg


Both the before and after look great I like the contrast of the flowers with the navy blue lines.


----------



## JC327

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> OPI's You Don't Know Jacques with an accent nail of China Glaze Crackle Glaze Crushed Candy.
> 
> I like it. I think it's funky but fabulous.


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Had to trim my nails even shorter because of a huge break on my swatching hand.  This happens to me every few months and then they grow back super long so I am not too worried.  I finally painted them using Sally Hansen Pacific Blue topped with Fickle Fairy Potions Angel Eyes and my first every glitter placement accent nail.  Here is a shot of it in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pacificeyes.jpg


Love the ring finger,  I need that blue.


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> Changed polish to OPI Toucan Do It If You Try! (adorable name, love it!)  It's brighter than it looks here - a bright-orange coral, totally has me feeling summery.  I wish my phone could accurately photograph it but I find oranges, blues, and greens are hard on my Android.
> 
> Great formula and fast dry time.  Seche on top, without and with flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10514553_832637341447_2708830677090341458_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10487218_832637311507_7711481862269701254_n.jpg


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Well, the yellow and Zuza combo will have to wait. I actually ended up doing something a little different with purples and a truer blue. It's a bit different, but it's always fun to experiment a bit; sometimes I don't know exactly what I'll end up with until I'm done. It might end up being an Inspiration.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> eta: Now that bellatrix42 has posted the lovely composite image with six Inspirations (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/page-20?do=findComment&amp;comment=2260033), this mani it is officially there. I remember when I was in elementary school we hammered nails into board and used yarn/string to wind between the nails to make pattern; and this is a play on that. I used Ciaté Loop The Loop for the base, LynBDesigns Down The Rabbit Hole for the blue streak, and Color Club Eternal Beauty and OPI Gift Cards For Everyone for the purple 'string art'.


Love it!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze Heart of Africa
> 
> Red, and short!


Nice red!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> 10488053_833445157577_3212468495227376412_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10547899_833444848197_5569087832247286056_o.jpg
> 
> Two new Juleps, this is India with Tammi dots.


Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> China Glaze Mango, Sally Hansen Fuzzy Coat in Wool Lite, and a second coat of CG Mango. IRL it's a bit more orange than the pic makes it seem. I love it.


Pretty! Still haven tried any of the fuzzy coats have to pick one up after seeing your mani.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Sparitual - Wander Collection - Arroyo
> 
> A really interesting matte shimmer finish. I think I would enjoy a little shiny topcoat also, bc I always love more gloss. I bought several of these for fall. Pretty collection.


Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Sparitual Hypnotic
> 
> This color -- oh, this color!!! I love this glowy brownish - gunmetal gray. I'm so ready for fall colors, and this is absolutely luscious in person. Pic not really capturing the richness of it I'm afraid.


Nice, perfect for fall.


----------



## JC327

AriesCosme said:


> Pina Parie - Crimson Red  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.. Loving red too much!


Never heard of that band pretty color.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Avon Art Orange (and a random foil that's been lingering in my stash for forever)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


That is super pretty!


----------



## JC327

CaseyR said:


> Shisem "Jelly" Nail Polish. I actually like the really soft/smooth texture of this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nailsfri.jpg


Nice!


----------



## JC327

kaitlin1209 said:


> Newest mani is Rainbow Honey Mint Flavor on my toes; Pretty and Polished Fields of Poppy (sold out) on my fingers.
> 
> (Photos taken directly from seller's sites.)


Cute colors.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Zoya Miranda PD, stamped with Pueen01 in Konad White, without and with Cult Nails Charlatan top coat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda stamped rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Miranda &amp; CN Charlatan rt.jpg


Zoya Miranda is a beautiful color. Everything came together great.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> Sparitual - Nomad
> 
> This is showing more green than it is IRL. It's more of a golden olive, which I just couldn't capture with my camera. Grrr. But gorgeous regardless. It has pink micro-shimmers and is matte/satin, but I put on tc to bring out the shimmers more.


Gorgeous color!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Orly Miss Conduct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Wet and Wild LAC-My Mani with Sally Hansen Pink Dream


Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> You all know I don't do much nail art. But we've been building a new Planetarium at my museum over the past year and it's opening this week. I've been wanting to try some galaxy nails all year long for the occasion ... and here it goes:


Amazing! I cant stop looking at your pic.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here's a new one for me, Nubar Spark; I thought there might be a bit more holo to it, but there really isn't. Still, it's unique for me. The first is with natural light and second is with indoor light and flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nubar Spark nat light lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Nubar Spark flash rt.jpg


Reminds me of sand, nice base for nail art.


----------



## Christa W

For day 6 of the 31 day challenge it was violet nails.  I currently have 162 shades of purple/violet to choose from.  Narrowing down what I wanted to do was even harder.  Last year I did evil minions and a bonus purple mani of the Decepticons.  I wanted to do something different.  The only thing that kept popping up in my head was my younger brother Adam's bedroom back in the late 1990's. 




I decided to go with a Depeche Mode themed nail art and used the iconic rose from the Violator album.  While originally it was red on a black background, I found a tee shirt online in the color I wanted.  My brother's room also had one black on the violet wall. 




I made the decal by printing out the image from a tee shirt web site and sizing it in Corel then painting it on clear polish on a plastic sheet.  Then I used a nail art striper in white to fill it in and top coated again.  I do the same thing with modeling chocolate for cake decorations.  I used Color Club Puccilicious for my base.


----------



## acostakk

Avon Dusky Copper




It dries to a lovely semi-matte, but I added top coat to enhance the sparkle.


----------



## Christa W

acostakk said:


> Avon Dusky Copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> It dries to a lovely semi-matte, but I added top coat to enhance the sparkle.


I've been seeing a lot of these Avon polishes popping up online.  I think I may need to check them out. This looks great.  I love the lighting in the photo too.


----------



## acostakk

Christa W said:


> I've been seeing a lot of these Avon polishes popping up online.  I think I may need to check them out. This looks great.  I love the lighting in the photo too.


I love Avon's polish, but the rest of their makeup is "meh" at best. The lighting was a quick grab for sunlight as a massive dust storm rolled in. Yikes. Batten down the hatches and try not to breathe!


----------



## Monika1

Thank-you Jay for all of these kind comments.
 



JC327 said:


> That is gorgeous!





JC327 said:


> In love with all the greens you picked and how well you matched them together.


Thanks! The fun thing about a monochromatic palette is that odds are a bunch of green will look good together, especially if you choose several 'matched pairs' that have common characteristics linked to others to help the mix look more intentional.



JC327 said:


> Both the before and after look great I like the contrast of the flowers with the navy blue lines





JC327 said:


> Love it!





JC327 said:


> Zoya Miranda is a beautiful color. Everything came together great.


I didn't love it on me at the time, but looking at the photo in a detached way, it does seem to look fine with my skin-tone. Not sure exactly why it bothered me that much in real life. The white stamping and blue-sheen top coat did improve it for me.



JC327 said:


> Reminds me of sand, nice base for nail art.


You're right about the sand; I hadn't thought of that. It gives me the idea for a beach toy mani, or something along those lines.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> For day 6 of the 31 day challenge it was violet nails.  I currently have 162 shades of purple/violet to choose from.  Narrowing down what I wanted to do was even harder.  Last year I did evil minions and a bonus purple mani of the Decepticons.  I wanted to do something different.  The only thing that kept popping up in my head was my younger brother Adam's bedroom back in the late 1990's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 912457_10152091617432785_1545235774_n.jpg
> 
> I decided to go with a Depeche Mode themed nail art and used the iconic rose from the Violator album.  While originally it was red on a black background, I found a tee shirt online in the color I wanted.  My brother's room also had one black on the violet wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day6.jpg
> 
> I made the decal by printing out the image from a tee shirt web site and sizing it in Corel then painting it on clear polish on a plastic sheet.  Then I used a nail art striper in white to fill it in and top coated again.  I do the same thing with modeling chocolate for cake decorations.  I used Color Club Puccilicious for my base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making decal.jpg


This is so amazing! I love how accurate the rose is to the original, and the colour combination is so edgy and elegant! I need more practice on that technique...


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Avon Dusky Copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> It dries to a lovely semi-matte, but I added top coat to enhance the sparkle.


Like Christa, I think I have to look into this one. This finish and colour is so gorgeous for fall, whether or not it's topped.


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze - Boundary of Memory, from The Giver collection. Loving this brown-gold glitter. Very sparkly!


So pretty &amp; sparkly!


----------



## JC327

hiiheather said:


> Sally Hansen - Total Flirt


Nice!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> Julep "Lena" under Ciate "Comic Strip"
> 
> I love this topper!


Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> I'm wearing China Glaze For Audrey, and wondering whether I should file my nails down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Audrey light lt1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> For Audrey light Zrt.jpg


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Seafoam topped with Gelish Emerald Dust (i believe, i'm going off of memory). Gelish Shake it till you samba on my ring finger and topped with Gelish High Bridge. Thought I'd do something different today and try a bold nail. Not super crazy about it, but I'm stuck with it the next two weeks!


Cute!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> OPI - I Knead Sourdough
> 
> I love this shimmery rich pinky brown. Here it is in different light.


Nice brown love the shimmer.


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> My last few manis were:
> 
> A custom type shade I made with Zoya Frida, 2 coats of Orly Sparkling Garbage, and another coat of Frida (teal jelly).  I absolutely loved it! Sorry no pic, I was lazy about taking one.
> 
> Then OPI Scores a Goal! which is a dark brownish-red shade, kind of dark for summer but looked very good with a tan.
> 
> Obviously not my pic, but I didn't take one of my own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OPI-Scores-A-Goal-1a.jpg
> 
> Now I have on OPI Next Stop....Bikini Zone which I'm kind of Meh. on.  I'll post a pic later.


Nice!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> Decided to spice up the blah OPI by putting a layer of Orly Space Cadet on top.  I just adore this polish, especially for fall.  It has a purple base that shifts to between green, gold, orange, and red.  Sorry for the fuzzy pictures - my phone is almost two years old and the camera lens isn't what it used to be  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10630640_843538824787_7688563750476445882_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10547396_843538645147_6202939495651887801_o.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10402548_843538605227_2822444039713972359_n.jpg


Cute combo!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here is what I'm wearing now. It was inspired by oneallmama in the 30 Inspirations Challenge. I used Color Club Beyond and China Glaze Optical Illusion stamped with Pueen 64 with Le Chat Dare To Wear Black Velvet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Rose lt*.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Black Rose rt1 close up.jpg


Gorgeous! That color club polish is really some thing to look at.


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> I feel like my life goal has been to own a Deborah Lippmann polish, and I am so lucky that my mother in law gifted this polish to me for my birthday and I LOVE IT!!
> 
> This is Deborah Lippmann "Polka dots and moonbeams" over top OPI "Alpine Snow"


Beautiful mani, love the name of that nail polish.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I recently participated in the Summerswap Secret Santa on MUT and received polish making supplies.  I finally had a chance to play around with them and I couldn't be happier.  I made 6 polishes included 2 holos, 2 jellies (for leadlight stamping) and 2 glitters.  Here is my first and favorite of the bunch.  I haven't come up with a name yet but my boyfriend called it Blue Cheese.  I am over the moon with how this turned out.  I couldn't have asked for a better gift or more amazing polish.
> 
> Big thanks to @@tgooberbutt for the amazing gift.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BlueCheese.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluecheese3.jpg


Wow that is beautiful and I love the name. I would definitely buy that polish.


----------



## JC327

Lolo22 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> This is Glitter Guilty Frozen topped with Bright Like a Diamond (because not enough glitter haha) and Julep Rosa accent nails.


Loving all the glitter!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> Got a mani yesterday, and it was one of the worst I've ever gotten...didn't take a pic because it wasn't worthy of one...but I made it look presentable with some Kiss nail art stickers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polish is CND Vinylux in Water Park. A very pretty blue...but the nail tech was bad. My nails are all kinds of streaky and many of them have little bubbles. The only thing I'm actually happy about with this mani is the shaping of my nails.


Sorry to hear about the bad experience, looks great with the stickers.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> This is my most recent:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> String response lt1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> String response rt1.jpg


Love it!


----------



## Jessismith

JC327 said:


> I absolutely love how this came out!


Why thank you!


----------



## Jessismith

JC327 said:


> Amazing! I cant stop looking at your pic.


You're so sweet  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

My sis hosted a Jamberry nail wraps party. Here's my first effort. This is Whimsical Willow.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Pretty!





JC327 said:


> Gorgeous! That color club polish is really some thing to look at.


So agreed. I really enjoy the Halo Hues set.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



JC327 said:


> Love it!



Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> My sis hosted a Jamberry nail wraps party. Here's my first effort. This is Whimsical Willow.


Neat! They look nice on; but are they all generally narrower than your nails?


----------



## KeepOnSingin

JC327 said:


> Sorry to hear about the bad experience, looks great with the stickers.


Thanks. I'll stick to my regular place and guy from now on! But thank you -- I tried hard with the stickers. And with those plus my Seche Vite top coat, my nails still looked halfway decent today, over a week later! Some chipping on a few nails, but mostly it was tip wear. I took it off though because I was tired of it and because it wasn't as perfect. I'm bare nailed for now, just to let them breathe, but I'm sure I'll do something with them this week!!


----------



## Christa W

Day 7 is black and white. I used some textured stamping using Sally Hansen Sugar Coat polish in Sugar Fix and my favorite non glitter textured polish of all time China Glaze Bump in the Night.  If I didn't want it more textured, I could have only used one coat.  I should have bought all of them the last time I did a Sally Beauty 50% off clearance.  I will get a back up if I ever see it.  I used Kleancolor black and Konad white for the stamping.  Plates were CF04 for Jack Skellington and BM-305 for the haunted house.  I used BM-411 for the stripes.  Much better than my design last year but not exactly what I wanted.  I loved stamping on textured though.


----------



## JC327

hiiheather said:


> Excuse my lack of cleanup. The purple is Color Clubs Pardon My French and the silver is my ever favorite silver China Glaze's Hologram.


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Started the 31 day challenge today with a Transformers mani.  I used Zoya Sooki to stamp with QA4 plate.  While it was still on the stamper I covered it in Zoya Purity.  After it was dry I peeled it off and cut it out using a manicure scissors so it was just an the outline.  I then painted over it with KBShimmer Whole Lava Lovin'.  I painted all the rest of the nails in Whole Lava Lovin' also.  Topped off with Digital Flash from Nail Pattern Boldness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day1.jpg


So awesome!


----------



## JC327

ChemLady said:


> 10549831_671041890519_5212443129121334266_o.jpg
> 
> My first nail shot!  Please excuse my cuticles....between the constant hand washing and super dry air conditioning at work, my hands have been super dry.
> 
> Anyway, this is Essie's Bobbing for Baubles with Formula X's Boom! effects topcoat over top. I'm really happy with how it turned out!


Love that combo!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> 10689767_846166089727_509451055547071471_n.jpg
> 
> Got rid of the Orly Space Cadet and decided to go with Julep Katie.  It's a bright blue-leaning-purple that I really like!  The formula was excellent for a Julep (sometimes they are thick or take a long time to dry).
> 
> I just got a Smitten polish order today that I am dying to use.  I picked up Jellyfish Rave, This Is My Tiara, A Wedding Dress That Isn't Bright Turquoise, Imperio, You Saucy Minx, and Tornado Skies.  They are all gooooorgeous, as usual.  I think I'm going to put You Saucy Minx on top of this as it's very close in color but has a lovely reddish/green shimmer shift in it.
> 
> Smitten Polish also made a limited edition Suicide Prevention month shade, photo below from their facebook, that goes on Pre-Sale on Sept 5.  It is so beautiful and the cause is dear to my heart.  From the post:
> 
> "The charity polish is called Out of the Darkness. It’s a purple jelly base with turquoise and purple holo microglitters (the suicide prevention colors), along with teal to purple color shifting glitters. $6 from each bottle sold in the month of September will be donated to the American Foundation for Suicide Prevention (www.afsp.org). Out of the Darkness will be available for pre-order on September 5 along with the fall shades. It is my intention to keep it available at least through the month of September. "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10468366_709393785815461_6025030410692269847_n.jpg


Nice blue, need to add it to my Julep wish list.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I will be adding some submissions and trying to catch up in that challenge too but this one is the 31 day challenge same as last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Days.jpg
> 
> Here is my Day 2 Orange
> 
> It's my take on a Clockwork Orange using OPI Ya'll Come Back Now Ya Hear in a jelly sandwich.  I stamping BM-415 in Konad white.  I then stamped the same image again using Dance Legend The Knight on top of that and hand drew the iconic eye image.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day2.jpg
> 
> For today's Day 3 Yellow I did a take on the How I Met Your Mother yellow umbrella.  I used Laquerlicious Puddle Jumper as a base and stamped Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Whirlwind White on top.  I used Winstonia W113 plate.  I then stamped yellow umbrellas using the same plate in Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Lightening. I outlined it a black Milani nail art brush too.  I also did the pinkie and pointer fingers in Lightening.  I LOVED this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day3.jpg
> 
> I am happy to be back into my nail art and it's neat to see how different my designs are from last year (and how much nicer my nails are!!) I didn't do a thread for it since there wasn't quite a big interest last year so I will be posting them here.


Beautiful manis, in love with the yellow umbrellas.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Sephora X Surreal. I'm trying not to buy polish right now, but I found it for $1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Nice color and great price!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze - Reggae to Riches over Covergirl Outlast - Vio-Last.


Nice combo!


----------



## JC327

Stitchie said:


> I have been so busy and totally dropped off the 30 Day challenge because of it and I'm off to DisneyWorld/Universal tomorrow so there's no way I'm catching up any time soon lol
> 
> But I just wanted to share a few manis that I've managed to do over the last few weeks =)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140829_004006.jpg
> 
> This blue is so pretty! I love the sparkle =)
> 
> _*Butter London - Scallywag_
> 
> *Butter London - Gobsmacked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140831_191041.jpg
> 
> Wanted to change it up a little so I kept the accent nail from the previous mani and went with a textured dark pink!
> 
> _*Zoya - Arabella_
> 
> *Butter London - Gobsmacked
> 
> *Butter London - Scallywag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140904_001248.jpg
> 
> So these are my little piece of fun for the trip. Hidden Mickey on my thumbs, gradients in the middle, and used a dotting tool for the pinky/index fingers =)
> 
> Oh, and this Cirque polish is now my all time favorite! Pictures don't do this one justice. That purple glitter is to die for!
> 
> _*Cirque Colors - Queen Majesty_
> 
> *Butter London - Keks


Cute manis, Zoya Arabella is one of my favorite pixie dust and love the hidden Mickey!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Day 4 of the 31 day challenge is green nails and today happens to be the first game of the NFL regular season and my Packers are playing so here is my Packer inspired nails feature my Zoya spirit trio in the GB colors Hunter, Purity and Darcy and my Hit Polish Green Bay Packers Glitter.  I stamped the G using My Online Shop plate XXIV.  Everything is topped off with Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash.
> 
> GO PACK GO!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day4.jpg


Love that glitter!


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

I'm wearing Zoya's Dhara. It's a pixiedust and I like it. Really really pretty and orange.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here's my latest. On the base I used the OPI sheers tints Teal You Love Me but only used one coat, and I think I would like it better with more coats; the base is a bit washed out.


Beautiful love how the base has a vintage look to it goes well with the design.


----------



## JC327

hiiheather said:


> After watching a manager at work swing her lovely nails coated in some texture goodness I broke out my textures.
> 
> OPI - It's Frosty Outside


Nice!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep "Karmen" from my latest box. I love it!


So pretty!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Day 5 is blue and after changing my mani 3 different times and changing the theme my boyfriend suggested "the blues" and I just went for it.  This is the satin finish SinfulColors Matte About Blue and stamped Mash 56 in Sally Hansen Blue-Away, Silver Sweep and Konad White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day5.jpg


Loving the musical theme!


----------



## JC327

hiiheather said:


> !!!!!!!!


Love all the sparkles!


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> Quoting this again to share my NFL nails, ready for tomorrow.  Need to clean it up but thought I'd grab the sun while it's out. I'm a Baltimore transplant living in Bengals country, always fun! Zoya Belinda, Zoya Tomoko, some random gold glitter, and Sticks and Stones.


So pretty!


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Beautiful love how the base has a vintage look to it goes well with the design.


Thank-you! True, that's a good point! I have to keep that in mind when I next want to focus on a vintage effect in a mani. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Day 8 is Metallic nails so I did a mix up of different metals.  There's a million ladies on IG using OPI Push &amp; Shove for this challenge.  It's amazing.  I wanted to use it in a different way.  I also finally got a chance to use one of my China Glaze Crinkled Chromes in Aluminate which I love.  Not sure where all the hate was coming from.  I used Sally Hansen Magnetic polish in Kinetic Copper to round out the polishes.  The studs were from a Simple Pleasures nail art kit I bought.  Sorry for the sloppy pointer.  I cleaned up but was having an issue with the brush I use.  I think I need a new one.

I love this one.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Did this tonight:






It's Zoya Gilda, and yes, I realize I didn't clean it up, and I don't care right now, so excuses that. 

I'm also experimenting and seeing if the CND Vinylux top coat works the same way with non-Vinylux polish. I figured why not? What harm could it do, ya know?


----------



## Lumaday

Been rocking this one since Thursday, which is a feat for me!  This is Imperio by Smitten Polish.  One with flash and one without to bring out the glitter.  The photo with flash is more true to the actual color.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Day 8 is Metallic nails so I did a mix up of different metals.  There's a million ladies on IG using OPI Push &amp; Shove for this challenge.  It's amazing.  I wanted to use it in a different way.  I also finally got a chance to use one of my China Glaze Crinkled Chromes in Aluminate which I love.  Not sure where all the hate was coming from.  I used Sally Hansen Magnetic polish in Kinetic Copper to round out the polishes.  The studs were from a Simple Pleasures nail art kit I bought.  Sorry for the sloppy pointer.  I cleaned up but was having an issue with the brush I use.  I think I need a new one.
> 
> I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day8.jpg


And she does another awesome mani! It looks great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I love the combination. Yeah, I heard bad things about the crinkled chromes too so didn't get any. They definitely look interesting!

My clean-up brush is getting scuffy too; I know what you mean. It's hard to part with though, because that brush is nice and firm, and I don't happen to have a decent replacement, though I have a lot of other brushes. I'd have to go (well, am) on the hunt for a rigid, small, flat or angled brush. Just annoying.


----------



## Christa W

I am getting ahead of my challenge by doing my day 9 nails tonight instead of tomorrow.  I have been doing them each day so this is the first time I will be doing it ahead of time.  I freaking LOVE this mani and I may never take it off.  Day 9 is rainbow nails.  I decided to use Zoya Purity as a base then stamped Mash plate 51 using Kleancolor Black.  It's my absolute go to black but man is it a pain to clean off skin.  I top coated with Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash first then colored all the layers of the rainbow with Sharpie permanent markers.  I then topped it again with Digital Flash.  It is a bit hard to get the marker down on the edges without totally getting it all over your hands.  This is evident in my macro... but I don't care.  I love, love, love it.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> (before):
> 
> 
> 
> Teal watercolour rt1.jpg
> 
> Now I added glitter - Cult Nails Dance All Night (blue and green) and Feedback (gold holo scraps):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glitter on teal lt.jpg
> 
> To the eye, the glitter side is almost opaque. It's weird how the camera doesn't pick it up the same way. This photo (though not entirely in focus) was the best of them; with flash the flakies showed even less; they're partly opaque, and the eye sees the reflected light while the camera seems to see right through a lot of them!


Great addition!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> For day 6 of the 31 day challenge it was violet nails.  I currently have 162 shades of purple/violet to choose from.  Narrowing down what I wanted to do was even harder.  Last year I did evil minions and a bonus purple mani of the Decepticons.  I wanted to do something different.  The only thing that kept popping up in my head was my younger brother Adam's bedroom back in the late 1990's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 912457_10152091617432785_1545235774_n.jpg
> 
> I decided to go with a Depeche Mode themed nail art and used the iconic rose from the Violator album.  While originally it was red on a black background, I found a tee shirt online in the color I wanted.  My brother's room also had one black on the violet wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day6.jpg
> 
> I made the decal by printing out the image from a tee shirt web site and sizing it in Corel then painting it on clear polish on a plastic sheet.  Then I used a nail art striper in white to fill it in and top coated again.  I do the same thing with modeling chocolate for cake decorations.  I used Color Club Puccilicious for my base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making decal.jpg


So creative, love the final product.


----------



## JC327

acostakk said:


> Avon Dusky Copper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> It dries to a lovely semi-matte, but I added top coat to enhance the sparkle.


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Thank-you Jay for all of these kind comments.
> 
> Thanks! The fun thing about a monochromatic palette is that odds are a bunch of green will look good together, especially if you choose several 'matched pairs' that have common characteristics linked to others to help the mix look more intentional.
> 
> I didn't love it on me at the time, but looking at the photo in a detached way, it does seem to look fine with my skin-tone. Not sure exactly why it bothered me that much in real life. The white stamping and blue-sheen top coat did improve it for me.
> 
> You're right about the sand; I hadn't thought of that. It gives me the idea for a beach toy mani, or something along those lines.


I would love to see what you come up with!


----------



## JC327

Jessismith said:


> My sis hosted a Jamberry nail wraps party. Here's my first effort. This is Whimsical Willow.


Beautiful!


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> Thanks. I'll stick to my regular place and guy from now on! But thank you -- I tried hard with the stickers. And with those plus my Seche Vite top coat, my nails still looked halfway decent today, over a week later! Some chipping on a few nails, but mostly it was tip wear. I took it off though because I was tired of it and because it wasn't as perfect. I'm bare nailed for now, just to let them breathe, but I'm sure I'll do something with them this week!!


Wow they lasted pretty long, I havent tried  nail stickers yet. Cant wait to see what you do!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Day 7 is black and white. I used some textured stamping using Sally Hansen Sugar Coat polish in Sugar Fix and my favorite non glitter textured polish of all time China Glaze Bump in the Night.  If I didn't want it more textured, I could have only used one coat.  I should have bought all of them the last time I did a Sally Beauty 50% off clearance.  I will get a back up if I ever see it.  I used Kleancolor black and Konad white for the stamping.  Plates were CF04 for Jack Skellington and BM-305 for the haunted house.  I used BM-411 for the stripes.  Much better than my design last year but not exactly what I wanted.  I loved stamping on textured though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day7.jpg


Love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

JC327 said:


> Wow they lasted pretty long, I havent tried  nail stickers yet. Cant wait to see what you do!


Nail stickers usually last pretty well as long as you use a good top coat! My nails are hot pink fuchsia right now with nothing else, but I might add more. We'll see.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Great addition!


Thanks! It was fun to wear it with the glitter, though it was annoying to remove. :blink:


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> Day 8 is Metallic nails so I did a mix up of different metals.  There's a million ladies on IG using OPI Push &amp; Shove for this challenge.  It's amazing.  I wanted to use it in a different way.  I also finally got a chance to use one of my China Glaze Crinkled Chromes in Aluminate which I love.  Not sure where all the hate was coming from.  I used Sally Hansen Magnetic polish in Kinetic Copper to round out the polishes.  The studs were from a Simple Pleasures nail art kit I bought.  Sorry for the sloppy pointer.  I cleaned up but was having an issue with the brush I use.  I think I need a new one.
> 
> I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day8.jpg


So pretty, love how the pinky turned out.


----------



## JC327

KeepOnSingin said:


> Did this tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Zoya Gilda, and yes, I realize I didn't clean it up, and I don't care right now, so excuses that.
> 
> I'm also experimenting and seeing if the CND Vinylux top coat works the same way with non-Vinylux polish. I figured why not? What harm could it do, ya know?


Pretty pink!


----------



## JC327

prettylights said:


> Been rocking this one since Thursday, which is a feat for me!  This is Imperio by Smitten Polish.  One with flash and one without to bring out the glitter.  The photo with flash is more true to the actual color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1609723_848368805467_951922173900536023_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10494906_848368735607_3183929624986652546_o.jpg


Nice purple!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I am getting ahead of my challenge by doing my day 9 nails tonight instead of tomorrow.  I have been doing them each day so this is the first time I will be doing it ahead of time.  I freaking LOVE this mani and I may never take it off.  Day 9 is rainbow nails.  I decided to use Zoya Purity as a base then stamped Mash plate 51 using Kleancolor Black.  It's my absolute go to black but man is it a pain to clean off skin.  I top coated with Nail Pattern Boldness Digital Flash first then colored all the layers of the rainbow with Sharpie permanent markers.  I then topped it again with Digital Flash.  It is a bit hard to get the marker down on the edges without totally getting it all over your hands.  This is evident in my macro... but I don't care.  I love, love, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day9.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbowmacro.jpg


Love your take on a rainbow mani.


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Thanks! It was fun to wear it with the glitter, though it was annoying to remove. :blink:


Thats the only bad part about glitter its so pretty but so hard to remove.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

JC327 said:


> Pretty pink!



Thanks! It's been quite awhile since I last used it, but I wanted something fun, happy and bright, and this fit the bill!

I'm very impressed thus far with wear, even though it's only been a day. From work I usually have at least a few chips, but not this time! Even with using my nails as a tool earlier!!


----------



## chaostheory

This is Julep Margot with a Jamberry accent nail


----------



## Lumaday

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep Margot with a Jamberry accent nail


Cute nails and love your ring!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep Margot with a Jamberry accent nail


Love the accent nail! Margot reminds me a bit of Julep Sienna.


----------



## Christa W

For day 10 and gradient I decided to try and create a circular gradient instead of the traditional linear one.  It's not perfect but it's pretty cool.  This is what happens when you apply a decal before it's completely dry and poor Olaf has a Bruce Campbell chin!! LOL.  This is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, Sally Hansen Blue-Away and Pacific Blue.  Stamp is made from My Online Shop JR plate JR-11.


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Midnight Caller. I will post a picture tomorrow since I now just remembered to put this on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep Margot with a Jamberry accent nail


This is so pretty. I may have to get some Julep, I see a lot of girls on here wearing it and they have so many pretty ones!


----------



## Esthylove

prettylights said:


> Been rocking this one since Thursday, which is a feat for me!  This is Imperio by Smitten Polish.  One with flash and one without to bring out the glitter.  The photo with flash is more true to the actual color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1609723_848368805467_951922173900536023_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10494906_848368735607_3183929624986652546_o.jpg


This is so much fun!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Midnight Caller. I will post a picture tomorrow since I now just remembered to put this on here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I look forward to seeing it!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> For day 10 and gradient I decided to try and create a circular gradient instead of the traditional linear one.  It's not perfect but it's pretty cool.  This is what happens when you apply a decal before it's completely dry and poor Olaf has a Bruce Campbell chin!! LOL.  This is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, Sally Hansen Blue-Away and Pacific Blue.  Stamp is made from My Online Shop JR plate JR-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day10.jpg


Circular gradient; I love it! Neat idea for getting across the cold idea. Of course I love the blue combination too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Oh, and the previous rainbow is very cool! I've intended to try using Sharpies to do something; so it's fair warning that the marker tips are fairly thick and easy to get on the cuticles when trying to get the nail edges. I have a few nails that curve pretty much beyond the semicircle on my finger, so it's a pain in the * to get them fully painted or stamped anyway. So how is removing Sharpie from skin?? I really like how you got your black rainbow borders stamped at such a consistent angle; it looks great and looking at those rainbows throughout your day must have been such fun!


----------



## Monika1

It's a bit late to ask this, but I know that many of us have toyed/considered/talked about doing the

(SEPTEMBER) 31 DAY NAIL ART CHALLENGE a bit later or a bit slower, and I know that last year CheshireCookie and scooby dynamite set up a thread labeled 30 Manis Marathon 2013 (for the slower pace) in contrast to the (daily) 31 Day Nail Art Challenge thread that Christa W started last year. We don't have either thread this year. Yet, anyway. Are there any opinions on this? I've been enjoying seeing Christa's posts for the challenge, and do love seeing them in this thread too - most posted in 'both' threads last year. I'm just curious whether folks are interested in consolidating this year's images in a special thread for it too. I know there were two threads last year; what do you think of having one '31 Day Challenge' thread so we can share (and motivate each other to start and eventually finish...)? Overall thoughts? Do you want a place to post and will it make you more likely to do the challenge? Do you prefer only posting here?

Me? I think it would be neat to have a thread, but really not if I'm the only one posting there! It's most fun if many others are trying it out, at whatever pace, too! _[i've been busy with 'Inspirations', and on top of that forgot that this was coming up, which is why I'm slow getting started with this. BTW (unrelated to this post) - the next set will be posted by bellatrix42 soon.]_ I guess what I'm getting at is, who here might be interested in doing this challenge (now or later) and posting on MUT? If you're not familiar with what this is, it's a series of 31 themed manis, the first set being colours, then patterns, and then 'inspired by' themes. Some (like Christa) do the manis daily, and do magical things even with the 'colours' manis instead of painting their nails with a single polish in that colour; some do it as they have time and more simply - either way is great. You can read about it online too; it's the 31 Day Challenge, #31DC2014.

Here's an image created by Sarah from Chalkbord Nails with the themes.


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> For day 10 and gradient I decided to try and create a circular gradient instead of the traditional linear one.  It's not perfect but it's pretty cool.  This is what happens when you apply a decal before it's completely dry and poor Olaf has a Bruce Campbell chin!! LOL.  This is OPI My Boyfriend Scales Walls, Sally Hansen Blue-Away and Pacific Blue.  Stamp is made from My Online Shop JR plate JR-11.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day10.jpg


So cool!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> It's a bit late to ask this, but I know that many of us have toyed/considered/talked about doing the
> 
> (SEPTEMBER) 31 DAY NAIL ART CHALLENGE a bit later or a bit slower, and I know that last year CheshireCookie and scooby dynamite set up a thread labeled 30 Manis Marathon 2013 (for the slower pace) in contrast to the (daily) 31 Day Nail Art Challenge thread that Christa W started last year. We don't have either thread this year. Yet, anyway. Are there any opinions on this? I've been enjoying seeing Christa's posts for the challenge, and do love seeing them in this thread too - most posted in 'both' threads last year. I'm just curious whether folks are interested in consolidating this year's images in a special thread for it too. I know there were two threads last year; what do you think of having one '31 Day Challenge' thread so we can share (and motivate each other to start and eventually finish...)? Overall thoughts? Do you want a place to post and will it make you more likely to do the challenge? Do you prefer only posting here?
> 
> Me? I think it would be neat to have a thread, but really not if I'm the only one posting there! It's most fun if many others are trying it out, at whatever pace, too! _[i've been busy with 'Inspirations', and on top of that forgot that this was coming up, which is why I'm slow getting started with this. BTW (unrelated to this post) - the next set will be posted by bellatrix42 soon.]_ I guess what I'm getting at is, who here might be interested in doing this challenge (now or later) and posting on MUT? If you're not familiar with what this is, it's a series of 31 themed manis, the first set being colours, then patterns, and then 'inspired by' themes. Some (like Christa) do the manis daily, and do magical things even with the 'colours' manis instead of painting their nails with a single polish in that colour; some do it as they have time and more simply - either way is great. You can read about it online too; it's the 31 Day Challenge, #31DC2014.
> 
> Here's an image created by Sarah from Chalkbord Nails with the themes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chalkboard-nails-31-day-challenge-2014-blueberry-blast.jpg


I would definitely be interested  specially since i didnt finish it last year. Im still interested in doing the nail inspirations  I hope its not too late. This summer has been very busy and difficult. My aunt passed away in June. We had tons of family come over and my father in law had a heart attack last month. Its like one thing after the other.  I had over 2 months without painting my nails, just didnt feel inspired.


----------



## Meggpi

I suck at challenges as evidenced by the last one that got me 2 manis, so I challenged myself to a 'every gameday this season' challenge.  This is a mess but dammit I did my challenge.


----------



## JC327

meggpi said:


> I suck at challenges as evidenced by the last one that got me 2 manis, so I challenged myself to a 'every gameday this season' challenge.  This is a mess but dammit I did my challenge.


So pretty!


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Midnight Caller. I promise I'm not orange, my husband put weird lights in the bathroom and they make me look like an oompaloompa!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Midnight Caller. I promise I'm not orange, my husband put weird lights in the bathroom and they make me look like an oompaloompa!


Nice! Thanks for posting this. It's nice to see, especially since my perception of the colour was that it was a lot darker than this (and no, I wasn't thinking of Midnight Cover). Sometimes the swatches and colour blobs can give a different impression.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Nice! Thanks for posting this. It's nice to see, especially since my perception of the colour was that it was a lot darker than this (and no, I wasn't thinking of Midnight Cover). Sometimes the swatches and colour blobs can give a different impression.


If you type in Gelish swatches into google. There's this girl and she takes pictures of every gelish color on her. So you can see what they look like. It's helped me pick colors because the colors on their site are WAY off!


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> I suck at challenges as evidenced by the last one that got me 2 manis, so I challenged myself to a 'every gameday this season' challenge.  This is a mess but dammit I did my challenge.


Hey, the only way we get better at something is by trying it, and then trying it again multiple times! It's easy to look at these magnified photos of our tiny nails and be critical, but I'm sure it looks super at typical eye-distance, and you're doing nail art! It's great you're doing a game-day challenge! Purple and gold is beautiful - will they all be in the same colour family or are you doing visiting team colours?

And the other challenge is of course open to continue any time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> I would definitely be interested  specially since i didnt finish it last year. Im still interested in doing the nail inspirations  I hope its not too late. This summer has been very busy and difficult. My aunt passed away in June. We had tons of family come over and my father in law had a heart attack last month. Its like one thing after the other.  I had over 2 months without painting my nails, just didnt feel inspired.


I'm very glad to have company and that you're interested in posting your 31 Day Challenge manis in a thread! And absolutely! There is still also the option to pick up with the Inspirations Challenge any time. There are still two full sets of six to do for everyone, and of course you could pick up where you left off to do other sets first, or alternately pick and choose which manis interest you, or inspire you most, or do sets 4 and 5 now and follow that with doing the remainder of sets 1-3 later. I love seeing the different approaches from the same creative point of departure, so I'll be really happy to see your manis as you post them! And if you're interested in submitting an inspiration, there's still that option for set five.

I'm sorry that you've had the tough experience of loss of a dear family member. It does seem that stressful things come in clusters. The appreciated and loving family visiting can just add to the pressures in a situation where the home needs to be a peaceful refuge and instead becomes Grand Central station. I hope your father-in-law is doing better now, and hope it'll be smooth sailing with positive surprises for you for a good long while. :hugs3:

I'll make a new thread in a bit, and look forward to seeing lots of your manis there, among many from others.


----------



## Meggpi

Monika1 said:


> Hey, the only way we get better at something is by trying it, and then trying it again multiple times! It's easy to look at these magnified photos of our tiny nails and be critical, but I'm sure it looks super at typical eye-distance, and you're doing nail art! It's great you're doing a game-day challenge! Purple and gold is beautiful - will they all be in the same colour family or are you doing visiting team colours?
> 
> And the other challenge is of course open to continue any time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I'm an obnoxious Baltimore fan so only purple and black on my nails this season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

I think I'm out of new polish to try so I'll have to pop back in the challenge with something.


----------



## JC327

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Midnight Caller. I promise I'm not orange, my husband put weird lights in the bathroom and they make me look like an oompaloompa!


Nice!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> I'm very glad to have company and that you're interested in posting your 31 Day Challenge manis in a thread! And absolutely! There is still also the option to pick up with the Inspirations Challenge any time. There are still two full sets of six to do for everyone, and of course you could pick up where you left off to do other sets first, or alternately pick and choose which manis interest you, or inspire you most, or do sets 4 and 5 now and follow that with doing the remainder of sets 1-3 later. I love seeing the different approaches from the same creative point of departure, so I'll be really happy to see your manis as you post them! And if you're interested in submitting an inspiration, there's still that option for set five.
> 
> I'm sorry that you've had the tough experience of loss of a dear family member. It does seem that stressful things come in clusters. The appreciated and loving family visiting can just add to the pressures in a situation where the home needs to be a peaceful refuge and instead becomes Grand Central station. I hope your father-in-law is doing better now, and hope it'll be smooth sailing with positive surprises for you for a good long while. :hugs3:
> 
> I'll make a new thread in a bit, and look forward to seeing lots of your manis there, among many from others.


Thank you so much for your kind words! I have been in a bit out of it all summer keep trying to get back to normal  but it has been harder than i thought. My father in law is much better and out of the hospital hopefully on the road to a full recovery. 

I would love to submit an inspiration. I already did a mani today and will be posting it soon. Looking forward to completing all the inspirations and to the new thread.


----------



## Christa W

I redid my candy buttons manicure from last years challenge.





Then for the challenge of stripes I did a manicure inspired by the movie Stripes.  It's messy but I am super happy with the concept coming together. 




Here is the movie poster`


----------



## chaostheory

Julep Estelle over OPI Lincoln Park After Dark and a jamberry accent nail!


----------



## JC327

Christa W said:


> I redid my candy buttons manicure from last years challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttons1.jpg
> 
> Then for the challenge of stripes I did a manicure inspired by the movie Stripes.  It's messy but I am super happy with the concept coming together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day12.jpg
> 
> Here is the movie poster`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stripesposter.jpg


Awesome manis!


----------



## JC327

chaosintoart said:


> Julep Estelle over OPI Lincoln Park After Dark and a jamberry accent nail!


So cute!


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> I would definitely be interested  specially since i didnt finish it last year. Im still interested in doing the nail inspirations  I hope its not too late. This summer has been very busy and difficult. My aunt passed away in June. We had tons of family come over and my father in law had a heart attack last month. Its like one thing after the other.  I had over 2 months without painting my nails, just didnt feel inspired.


Just so you have it handy, here is the link to the 31 Day Challenge: https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134191-31-day-challenge-mani-marathon-2014-31dc2014/. I started with my red mani.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> I suck at challenges as evidenced by the last one that got me 2 manis, so I challenged myself to a 'every gameday this season' challenge.  This is a mess but dammit I did my challenge.


It's neat that this mani already covers off several categories too: violet/purple; black &amp; white; metallics; half-moons; dots; and inspired by a colour, a pattern, and artwork!


----------



## Monika1

Here's my first for the 31 Day Challenge. A fair game approach for this submission is also to choose your favouite red, paint your nails with it, and submit a pic! It would be great to see people's favourite reds too!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> Here's my first for the 31 Day Challenge. A fair game approach for this submission is also to choose your favouite red, paint your nails with it, and submit a pic! It would be great to see people's favourite reds too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roses -3 rt1*.jpg


Gorgeous!


----------



## JC327

My past two manis:




Nailtini in Mai Tai that I received from my awesome FGM @ topped with L'oreal top coat confetti in splash peach. Wonder if I can use this one for the 31 day mani?

My current mani based on the first set of inspirations.




Zoya hazel, the two accent fingers are Zoya rocky and the dots Zoya kimber with a smaller silver dot.

Feels good to do my nails again!

ETA: Both pics are before cleanup.


----------



## hiiheather

Julep - Dahlia


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> My past two manis:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Nailtini in Mai Tai that I received from my awesome FGM @ topped with L'oreal top coat confetti in splash peach. Wonder if I can use this one for the 31 day mani?
> 
> My current mani based on the first set of inspirations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Zoya hazel, the two accent fingers are Zoya rocky and the dots Zoya kimber with a smaller silver dot.
> 
> Feels good to do my nails again!
> 
> ETA: Both pics are before cleanup.


I think you totally can; it's' perfect for the first one as it's red. It's neat how the glitter in Splash Peach just happened to make a sun-ray pattern on one nail too!

And eta: If that's before cleanup, you're much more coordinated and tidy than I am.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank-you!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> Julep Estelle over OPI Lincoln Park After Dark and a jamberry accent nail!


I like how the Estelle texture ties in with the nail wrap!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I redid my candy buttons manicure from last years challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttons1.jpg
> 
> Then for the challenge of stripes I did a manicure inspired by the movie Stripes.  It's messy but I am super happy with the concept coming together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day12.jpg
> 
> Here is the movie poster`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stripesposter.jpg


The candy buttons are so cute!


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> I'm an obnoxious Baltimore fan so only purple and black on my nails this season  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I think I'm out of new polish to try so I'll have to pop back in the challenge with something.


I doubt you actually meant it this way; but I did my first challenge with only a few bottles of polish. I don't think I actually had some of the colours, so I ended up mixing things to create colours, and it actually resulted in much more creativity than I would have had if I had the polishes. It ended up being really interesting, and maybe a good thing!


----------



## JC327

hiiheather said:


> Julep - Dahlia


Pretty!


----------



## JC327

Monika1 said:


> I think you totally can; it's' perfect for the first one as it's red. It's neat how the glitter in Splash Peach just happened to make a sun-ray pattern on one nail too!
> 
> And eta: If that's before cleanup, you're much more coordinated and tidy than I am.


Thank you!  I didnt notice the run ray pattern you have a great eye. Oh and once again thanks, I just take my time painting them. I want to get a brush for clean up but dont know which one. Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> Neat! They look nice on; but are they all generally narrower than your nails?


 
Thanks! Not at all, plenty of sizes and coverage is perfect once you get the hang of it.



JC327 said:


> Beautiful!


 

Thanks!



chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep Margot with a Jamberry accent nail


Speaking of Jams, pretty accent! I have that pattern too, will be doing in a mani coming soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JC327

Gradient using L'oreal wishful pinking, L'oreal boozy brunch and topped with Essence sparkle + sand top coat.

First pic before top coat.





Second pic with top coat.


----------



## Monika1

JC327 said:


> Thank you!  I didnt notice the run ray pattern you have a great eye. Oh and once again thanks, I just take my time painting them. I want to get a brush for clean up but dont know which one. Do you have any recommendations?


Hmm, brush-wise I find the most important thing for easy cleanup is that the brush is quite stiff. Any small brush with compact rigid bristles and a straight end (angled rather than straight across, like an angled liner brush, is also fine) will do. If you can shop in a craft store, feel them and find the most rigid one.


----------



## Monika1

My recent owls using Pueen and Messy Mansion plates and lots of fun oranges - I need to wear them more often!


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> My recent owls using Pueen and Messy Mansion plates and lots of fun oranges - I need to wear them more often!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Owls rt2*.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Orange Owls lt1.jpg


Really gorgeous!


----------



## hiiheather

My new favorite polish.


----------



## Stitchie

I was inspired by a look on the Cirque Colors Instagram for this one =)

I started with the blue base and sponged the shimmery green from the tip down the nail. I love the way they turned out!

_*Butter London - Blagger_

_*Zoya - Zuza_


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

I'm wearing OPI's Next Stop...The Bikini Zone with Julep's Antonia over top of it on my ring fingers.

This is a pretty awesome look. Sorry I don't have my camera right now.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I was inspired by a look on the Cirque Colors Instagram for this one =)
> 
> I started with the blue base and sponged the shimmery green from the tip down the nail. I love the way they turned out!
> 
> _*Butter London - Blagger_
> 
> _*Zoya - Zuza_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140916_003439.jpg


I love it! That looks fantastic; I like that it uses two more mid-range colours and that they're a blue and Zuza! Zuza is such a fun colour to use with so many combinations.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Julep Padma with SOPI It's Bouquet With Me


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Julep Padma with SOPI It's Bouquet With Me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I like your pic with a prop; it makes it that much more fun! And this mani totally works with the intense kitty avatar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> My new favorite polish.


The sweet or the sparkly one? Both are lovely anyway.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Really gorgeous!


Thank-you so much! I don't know what it is with the oranges and the owls, but I'm drawn to trying more variations of this sort... as soon as I'm finished with green, blue, colours, patterns, inspirations, and 'inspired by's, of course.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Or maybe I can find a flag with an owl?


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> Julep - Dahlia


Wow that's a bright one. Is it almost chartreuse? It's the brightest 'yellow' shimmer I've seen and it looks great in terms of application! Would it stand out opacity-wise in one coat for detail over a black or navy?


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Thanks! Not at all, plenty of sizes and coverage is perfect once you get the hang of it.


Good to know, I vaguely recall comments about wraps not fitting.. maybe it was about a different brand. I have some high arch-curves, so it could be an issue if wraps were small - and the samples I was sent from Jamberry (two wee nails) were, I'm hoping, for the smaller nails, so I couldn't really judge.


----------



## chaostheory

This is Julep "Erin" with Julep "Max" over it. I LOVE MAX!!! It looks like graffiti or paint splatters, it's an amazing topper. I love it so much!!


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> I like your pic with a prop; it makes it that much more fun! And this mani totally works with the intense kitty avatar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was trying to make Padma show as purple by contrasting it with black. I don't think it worked....

The kitty is my nutty Beau. He's huge but thinks he's still a baby. He's an unending source of entertainment.


----------



## Monika1

For this mani I used Nubar Lemon as the base and while the colour is nice and clean and bright, it took four coats and a lot of messing around with top coat. Thick, but thin, and messy! Fantastic yellow recommendations are absolutely welcome! I used a dotting tool in two ways. I tried to get the colour right on the photos with the dots, but I think the camera adjusted for the other colours, so in those, the yellow is really unlike the real thing.


----------



## KatieS131

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep "Erin" with Julep "Max" over it. I LOVE MAX!!! It looks like graffiti or paint splatters, it's an amazing topper. I love it so much!!


That looks great! I love Max too! It  goes with so many colors.


----------



## hiiheather

Monika1 said:


> The sweet or the sparkly one? Both are lovely anyway.


Both. But that Lime Crime is hands down my new holy grail pink.

Also, as for the Dahlia, I'm not sure it would look nice over black. It took me three thick coats to got achieve the color in the picture.


----------



## Christa W

hiiheather said:


> Both. But that Lime Crime is hands down my new holy grail pink.
> 
> Also, as for the Dahlia, I'm not sure it would look nice over black. It took me three thick coats to got achieve the color in the picture.


I got Lime Crime Crema de Limon from Secret Santa last year and that stuff is amazing.  Anytime I want a soft yellow I reach for it.  I want to try that one now.


----------



## hiiheather

Christa W said:


> I got Lime Crime Crema de Limon from Secret Santa last year and that stuff is amazing. Anytime I want a soft yellow I reach for it. I want to try that one now.


The formula is amazing. I just adore the little bottles! I will be buying a backup of this and the rest of the collection. Milky Ways is my next baby.


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Caution. Not happy with this. I remember one of the dark colors "shrinking" and thought it wasn't this color. Turns out it was, so I will probably be covering up with OPI tomorrow!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Caution. Not happy with this. I remember one of the dark colors "shrinking" and thought it wasn't this color. Turns out it was, so I will probably be covering up with OPI tomorrow!


Thank-you for the caution regarding this colour! It was one I had on my maybe list for the future, but I was thinking along the lines that it was somewhat close to Holiday Party Blues in terms of depth of colour, and that maybe I'd be happier with Ocean Wave. Is Ocean Wave one you've tried?


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I got Lime Crime Crema de Limon from Secret Santa last year and that stuff is amazing.  Anytime I want a soft yellow I reach for it.  I want to try that one now.





hiiheather said:


> The formula is amazing. I just adore the little bottles! I will be buying a backup of this and the rest of the collection. Milky Ways is my next baby.


Such positive notes on this polish from both of you - that's high praise. I haven't tried them, but it sounds like it's worth trying to find some!


----------



## Monika1

hiiheather said:


> Both. But that Lime Crime is hands down my new holy grail pink.
> 
> Also, as for the Dahlia, I'm not sure it would look nice over black. It took me three thick coats to got achieve the color in the picture.


Thanks for letting me know about Dahlia. Three coats is not bad for that great bright look, but it's not good if I was trying to do nail art with it.


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> This is Julep "Erin" with Julep "Max" over it. I LOVE MAX!!! It looks like graffiti or paint splatters, it's an amazing topper. I love it so much!!


The two are pretty together. I've lately been admiring grey bases in all sorts of combinations. Max makes me think of the Nubar black and white Polka Dots. Are they smaller in this though?


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Thank-you for the caution regarding this colour! It was one I had on my maybe list for the future, but I was thinking along the lines that it was somewhat close to Holiday Party Blues in terms of depth of colour, and that maybe I'd be happier with Ocean Wave. Is Ocean Wave one you've tried?


Yes, I believe I have posted it on this page before. It's more of an electric blue though. I will see if I can find it and I will tag you in it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Thank-you for the caution regarding this colour! It was one I had on my maybe list for the future, but I was thinking along the lines that it was somewhat close to Holiday Party Blues in terms of depth of colour, and that maybe I'd be happier with Ocean Wave. Is Ocean Wave one you've tried?


Sadly this is the only photo I have of it.. LOL. I like the color but it's really bright!

BTW that is some AWESOME chapstick!


----------



## Jessismith

This is a Piggy Polish that I don't know the name, it's like a sea glass green, over L'ORÉAL Pistachio Dream.


----------



## acostakk

OPI Green on the Runway


----------



## chaostheory

Monika1 said:


> The two are pretty together. I've lately been admiring grey bases in all sorts of combinations. Max makes me think of the Nubar black and white Polka Dots. Are they smaller in this though?


I don't own the nubar nor have I seen it in person but looking at it online seems to be very different. The nubar looks like a glitter topper, while Max looks like paint splatters to me!


----------



## Christa W

acostakk said:


> OPI Green on the Runway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


OMG it's even prettier than I imagined!! How is the formula on this one???


----------



## Christa W

I posted this in the 31 day challenge thread but it's my favorite manicure of the entire month so far....




Day 22 Inspired by a song.. I chose Macklemore &amp; Ryan Lewis "Thrift Shop"


----------



## acostakk

Christa W said:


> OMG it's even prettier than I imagined!! How is the formula on this one???


It is absolutely perfect! And for some bizarre reason my Beauty Brands store had it on their clearance shelf for half price despite having the rest of the Coca Cola display set up a few aisles over!


----------



## Stitchie

My gradient obsession continues lol
These started with the lightest shade as a base, then sponged on the three purple shades with a makeup sponge. Finished off with round silver studs for a little extra something =)
_*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented
*Nicole By OPI - I'm A Belieber
*Butter London - HRH
Round Silver Studs from BornPrettyStore_


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> My gradient obsession continues lol
> 
> These started with the lightest shade as a base, then sponged on the three purple shades with a makeup sponge. Finished off with round silver studs for a little extra something =)
> 
> _*L'Oreal - Royalty Reinvented_
> 
> *Nicole By OPI - I'm A Belieber
> 
> *Butter London - HRH
> 
> Round Silver Studs from BornPrettyStore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140921_022915.jpg


That's fantastic! Gradients are great - and I understand the obsession; when I did my first 'galaxy' nails I was so surprised by how much I liked the look, and how relatively easy it was to do, that I thought I would do them forever... and then I got distracted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I like the addition of the studs.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I posted this in the 31 day challenge thread but it's my favorite manicure of the entire month so far....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 31DC2014Day22.jpg
> 
> Day 22 Inspired by a song.. I chose Macklemore &amp; Ryan Lewis "Thrift Shop"


I'm impressed by the great detail on the ring finger! It's great you're doing this.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> This is a Piggy Polish that I don't know the name, it's like a sea glass green, over L'ORÉAL Pistachio Dream.


Neat! It reminds me of a bracelet I have with sea glass.


----------



## Monika1

I thought I'd mention that Set Four is now up for the 30 Inspirations Challenge (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/132554-30-inspirations-nail-art-challenge-2014/) the images are here (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/uploads/monthly_09_2014/post-94954-0-19763600-1411357431_thumb.jpg), with an adjusted schedule. I hope some of you will be inspired to submit some recent nail art to Set Five! And, as always, everyone is welcome to post responses on that thread. That includes you if it's your first nail art, or first post to the Inspirations thread and it's November or something.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

\Last couple manicures.  This is OPI In The Cable Car Pool Lane.  Sorry for the dinged up top coat, this was after a few days wear.  I wound up mattifying it to hide the scratches and I loved it both ways!






This is my current, Julep Tazeen.  It covered well in two coats.  I like that it's glitter but still feels luxe and classy to me!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> \Last couple manicures.  This is OPI In The Cable Car Pool Lane.  Sorry for the dinged up top coat, this was after a few days wear.  I wound up mattifying it to hide the scratches and I loved it both ways!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1235261_851760663157_3041929066871477202_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10702056_851760638207_8213853649713693073_n.jpg
> 
> This is my current, Julep Tazeen.  It covered well in two coats.  I like that it's glitter but still feels luxe and classy to me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1937478_851760453577_2218191303752780084_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10690266_851760493497_8787339127187645655_n.jpg


They're both very beautiful! I especially like Tazeen on you for the same glitter/classy reason!


----------



## Christa W

Movie nails!!! I promised my mom I would do some Veggie Tales nail art and she wanted me to do the pirates who don't do anything from Jonah the Veggie Tale movie. I love this I'm not going to lie!!


----------



## acostakk

Christa W said:


> Movie nails!!! I promised my mom I would do some Veggie Tales nail art and she wanted me to do the pirates who don't do anything from Jonah the Veggie Tale movie. I love this I'm not going to lie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Great nails! Of course now I have "we are the piiirrrates who don't do anything" on perpetual loop in my head


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> They're both very beautiful! I especially like Tazeen on you for the same glitter/classy reason!


Thanks Monika!  I will definitely get some use out of Tazeen, I can see it being lovely for a glitter gradient too over a dark purple/wine shade, or great paired with red for the holidays.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Movie nails!!! I promised my mom I would do some Veggie Tales nail art and she wanted me to do the pirates who don't do anything from Jonah the Veggie Tale movie. I love this I'm not going to lie!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


It's entertaining that they all have their unique expressions! I like the side of the Ark too.


----------



## Monika1

Some of my recent manis. The main colours are Zoya Hunter (accent China Glaze Tree-mendous) and Cult Nails Let Me Fly.:









This last pic shows how Hunter can look quite dark in natural light.


----------



## EggyBread

I'm wearing China Glaze's purr-fect plum. It's a lovely dark redish plum color.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Some of my recent manis. The main colours are Zoya Hunter (accent China Glaze Tree-mendous) and Cult Nails Let Me Fly.:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter geom ltx.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Stamped Hunter rtx.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fly Flynn nat lt3*.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Fly Flynn reflect rt1*.jpg
> 
> This last pic shows how Hunter can look quite dark in natural light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hunter &amp; Treem..jpg


Both are very cute!  I have passed on buying Hunter before because I thought it was a brighter green for some reason.  It looks great with your skin tone!


----------



## NotTheMama

I've been busy with moving &amp; trying to get hubby's house ready for renting so I haven't done my nails in like forever!! Here is my first mani in a long time. This is Cover Girl from the Hunger Games collection, I think it's Rouge Red...and the flame stickers from that collection over the polish. I really like how this came out, I did them in the car, we took a short getaway for the weekend. Please excuse any mistakes, I didn't pack proper clean up tools.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Thanks Monika!  I will definitely get some use out of Tazeen, I can see it being lovely for a glitter gradient too over a dark purple/wine shade, or great paired with red for the holidays.


Hmm... I keep going back to look at your mani in Cable Car Pool Lane too! Is it light enough that it always stands out as purple?


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Both are very cute!  I have passed on buying Hunter before because I thought it was a brighter green for some reason.  It looks great with your skin tone!


Thanks! Hunter is definitely fairly dark. Hubby was thinking it was black for a bit. I see looking at these photos that Hunter seems to result in much better photos than the 'blue'. Thank-you; I'll have to keep that in mind.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Somehow the Let Me Fly photos have resulted in a more yellow/orange skin tone.


----------



## Monika1

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> I've been busy with moving &amp; trying to get hubby's house ready for renting so I haven't done my nails in like forever!! Here is my first mani in a long time. This is Cover Girl from the Hunger Games collection, I think it's Rouge Red...and the flame stickers from that collection over the polish. I really like how this came out, I did them in the car, we took a short getaway for the weekend. Please excuse any mistakes, I didn't pack proper clean up tools.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Wow! I was sitting here trying to figure out how you managed such perfect, consistent brush-strokes and had concluded you used wraps of some sort before I read your comment. It does look great. I wouldn't worry about clean-up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

If you were going to a cottage for a week or two, would you take along nail supplies, and what would you take?


----------



## NotTheMama

Monika1 said:


> If you were going to a cottage for a week or two, would you take along nail supplies, and what would you take?


If your nails are done, I would at the least take some polish remover pads to remove the polish when it starts to wear or chip.

We went away for the weekend and I packed polish, nail polish remover, nail clippers, cotton pads, nail file and a small manicure set with cuticle pusher and scissors.


----------



## Jessismith

Red is never wrong.

Revlon Colorstay - Velvet Rope


----------



## acostakk

Stopped in a Beauty Brands store for the first time last week, and have already been back this week! They had their house brand (Koco) on sale, so I picked up a few things including Call the Coppers :


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

OPI-Strawberry Margarita on my thumbs and index fingers. All other fingers I used Rainbow Honey-Stolen Dance and then topped them with Rainbow Honey-Magic Cake.


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Red is never wrong.
> 
> Revlon Colorstay - Velvet Rope


Ooo, that is really beautiful. Is it a semi-matte colour? How dark is it in indoor light?


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Stopped in a Beauty Brands store for the first time last week, and have already been back this week! They had their house brand (Koco) on sale, so I picked up a few things including Call the Coppers :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I like the nice autumn colours and the texture of the beige counterpoint in your photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

My current nails:


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

Oooh! That's pretty!


----------



## Monika1

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> Oooh! That's pretty!


Thanks! I've now top coated it (Stevie was wearing at the tips really quickly - I guess this textured polish does that?) and the top coat brought out a lovely sparkle in Carly - red flashes. I don't know if they would show on a photo, but I see a little bit of it in some whole nail swatches. What a great colour!


----------



## Ongrab Pixel

Great Deals From Amazon Associates Store http://goo.gl/832N4Q


----------



## EggyBread

I'm wearing China Glaze Velvet Bow and Five Rules. It's pretty, but the color scheme is a little too christmasy, so I will probably change it.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

OPI Solitaire with Julep Carly, topped with SV. Super messy, but whatevs. I was just messing around.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Hmm... I keep going back to look at your mani in Cable Car Pool Lane too! Is it light enough that it always stands out as purple?


Yes, it is.  You can definitely tell it's in the purple/red vein.  It's also got a kind of jelly texture.  It's a weird color though (in a good way) because if you google it you can see that sometimes it looks purple and sometimes it looks like a dark cranberry, and it pulled both on me depending on the lighting.  Mattifying it pulled out the cranberry tones.  Either way, I really like it!


----------



## Jessismith

Monika1 said:


> My current nails:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie Carly prp lt1*.jpg


Awesome mani!!


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Tongue &amp; Chic


----------



## KeepOnSingin

SUPER OLD polish...it's Chi Sunday Afternoon Romance, my favorite from YEARS ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## allen john

i'm an natural finger nail girl. love them clean and short. now, my toes are another thing altogether! 

Edited by KellyKaye to remove advertising


----------



## Stitchie

I _wishhh _I knew how to take better photos of my nail art, this just doesn't do it justice, but at least you all get the idea =P

Since Fall has begun, I wanted to do some nice deep colors.

I used two different base colors because I couldn't decide between the brown shade and the orchid shade lol Then I stamped the feathers/leaves in gold and used a thin nail art brush with a more sparkly gold to add a little detail to the feathers/leaves.

_*Butter London - Shag_

_*Butter London - Queen Vic_

_*Butter London - Marbs_

_*Stripe Rite - Gold_

_*Bundle Monster Plates_


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I _wishhh _I knew how to take better photos of my nail art, this just doesn't do it justice, but at least you all get the idea =P
> 
> Since Fall has begun, I wanted to do some nice deep colors.
> 
> I used two different base colors because I couldn't decide between the brown shade and the orchid shade lol Then I stamped the feathers/leaves in gold and used a thin nail art brush with a more sparkly gold to add a little detail to the feathers/leaves.
> 
> _*Butter London - Shag_
> 
> _*Butter London - Queen Vic_
> 
> _*Butter London - Marbs_
> 
> _*Stripe Rite - Gold_
> 
> _*Bundle Monster Plates_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140928_193443.jpg


Really lovely!


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Oocha Coocha Bing Bang. First time using this color, this whole time I thought it was a topper but then I googled what the color looked like. It reminds me of a mermaid. I'm not sure how I like it with my skin tone, I usually don't do colors like that but I stepped out of my comfort zone!

The photo doesn't do justice, it's super sparkly, google it


----------



## Elena K

Stitchie said:


> I _wishhh _I knew how to take better photos of my nail art, this just doesn't do it justice, but at least you all get the idea =P
> 
> Since Fall has begun, I wanted to do some nice deep colors.
> 
> I used two different base colors because I couldn't decide between the brown shade and the orchid shade lol Then I stamped the feathers/leaves in gold and used a thin nail art brush with a more sparkly gold to add a little detail to the feathers/leaves.
> 
> _*Butter London - Shag_
> 
> _*Butter London - Queen Vic_
> 
> _*Butter London - Marbs_
> 
> _*Stripe Rite - Gold_
> 
> _*Bundle Monster Plates_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20140928_193443.jpg


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Jessismith

Zoya Autumn and some delicious pumpkin spice Kahlua!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

Jessismith said:


> Zoya Autumn and some delicious pumpkin spice Kahlua!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


ok.

Hold Up.

Pumpkin Spice Kahlua?!?! Where did you find this yummy-ness? lol

On Topic - I really love the bronze/autumn colors on people but I never end up liking it on myself lolll This one looks really nice on you!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Zoya Autumn and some delicious pumpkin spice Kahlua!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Theee way to do it girl! I'm eying that set (Ignite) but haven't pulled the trigger yet. Your thoughts on Zoya Autumn etc.?


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> ok.
> 
> Hold Up.
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Kahlua?!?! Where did you find this yummy-ness? lol
> 
> On Topic - I really love the bronze/autumn colors on people but I never end up liking it on myself lolll This one looks really nice on you!


It's funny - for me the clothing that suits me is the 'winter/summer' colour set, as in pinks, blues, black/white/grey, cool purples; but I love the 'autumn' colour types on my nails (copper/gold/green/orange/etc.).


----------



## chaostheory

My previous mani was Julep's "Waleska" which I love a lot! It stains though no matter which basecoat I wear. 

This mani is Ruffian "Endless Love" and the brush is frayed and wonky when I received it, but Birchbox would not send me a new one. Ohhhh well, I love the color too much!


----------



## disconik

chaosintoart said:


> My previous mani was Julep's "Waleska" which I love a lot! It stains though no matter which basecoat I wear.
> 
> This mani is Ruffian "Endless Love" and the brush is frayed and wonky when I received it, but Birchbox would not send me a new one. Ohhhh well, I love the color too much!


The brush was funky on my Endless Love, too!!  I love it and make it work, though!


----------



## Monika1

With troublesome brushes I've just 'cleaned off' the brush by starting application on a few nails and then have trimmed the brush with a pair scissors. All you then have to do is clean the brush with some remover and done!


----------



## chaostheory

Monika1 said:


> With troublesome brushes I've just 'cleaned off' the brush by starting application on a few nails and then have trimmed the brush with a pair scissors. All you then have to do is clean the brush with some remover and done!


that's a really good tip, I didn't think of that! Thank you!


----------



## acostakk

Avon Rose Amour. So nice for fall (even if we don't really have fall here).


----------



## Lumaday

Currently wearing Julep Octavia.  I was lemming over this shade for a long time, finally got it a few months ago, and got around to trying it this week!  No pic - I put it on Tuesday so I have a few chips now.  I really love the shade - somewhere between a deep blue and a deep purple (blurple!) and perfect for fall.  Wore it during girl's night last night and got some compliments  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> that's a really good tip, I didn't think of that! Thank you!


You're welcome!

Whups!!! - I just noticed a mistake in my note: I said after trimming you just need to clean the 'brush' with remover; I meant: clean the scissors with remover. (As after trimming the only partially-cleared-of-nailpolish brush, which I would have cleared by brushing as much of the polish as I could onto a few nails, the scissors would get a bit of polish on them.) I wouldn't clean the actual brush with anything remover-like just due to the possible risk of melting bristles, depending on what they're made of.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

DaughterofSea said:


> I'm wearing Burberry nude beige on my fingers and Burberry oxblood on my toes.  By the way I just got wind of YSL's new nail polish eau de rose today.  Is it beautiful or what?  Google it, girls!


Wow, I did google it and it's very beautiful!  What a perfect neutral with just a hint of rose!


----------



## chaostheory

This is two Jamberry "Loud Mouth" nail wraps (my favorite design!!) and Pacifica "Red Red Wine"


----------



## Monika1

This is my latest:

View attachment 8627
View attachment 8626


----------



## Monika1

And then:

View attachment 8666
View attachment 8667

The green is supposed to be a circuit board, but the stamping is faint.

I really love Essie Hors D'Oeuvres on the ring and index fingers (and the bottle):


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish The Naughty List. I wanted to love this color, but the brush and consistency were different than all of the other Gelish colors I have. I also had trouble with it curing on the very edges of my nails on the side. Maybe I will try it again before I give up with it.


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish The Naughty List. I wanted to love this color, but the brush and consistency were different than all of the other Gelish colors I have. I also had trouble with it curing on the very edges of my nails on the side. Maybe I will try it again before I give up with it.

Ugh I keep getting an error with the page! Sorry for 2 posts. trying to delete the one without the photo.


----------



## Laura Etchison

Essie's She's Pampered.


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish The Naughty List. I wanted to love this color, but the brush and consistency were different than all of the other Gelish colors I have. I also had trouble with it curing on the very edges of my nails on the side. Maybe I will try it again before I give up with it.
> 
> Ugh I keep getting an error with the page! Sorry for 2 posts. trying to delete the one without the photo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Uh, oh... this is one of my untrieds. It doesn't make me super enthused to try it before others. I like mine to stay put and last for several weeks without any thought of lifting on the sides or not curing. This looks good on though, and I think it would be great to use as a base for a lot of stamping ideas. Maybe tip the nails side to side when curing them to give more time on the edges?? I hope it works well the second time!


----------



## Monika1

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> Essie's She's Pampered.
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Love the vibrance of that one! And your four sweet babies are adorable all lined up there. Was there a treat involved or were they just curious? Mine doesn't like my camera very much..


----------



## Laura Etchison

Monika1 said:


> Love the vibrance of that one! And your four sweet babies are adorable all lined up there. Was there a treat involved or were they just curious? Mine doesn't like my camera very much..


(Tried to like your post -- whoops, I've hit my limit!  Sorry!)

This is with two coats and a base.  The two coats were spaced about a week -- sheer laziness!  I'm not usually a reds person since I'm so pinky/fair in coloring, but this is totally growing on me!  Thanks Glossybox!

Thanks for the pups comment.  They were on the other side of my screen door and I was jingling a box of treats!  I do a pretty good job getting three of the four, but someone always manages to elude me!  They're all rescues and they're all full of quirks!  (And this reminds me that three should be my limit - four = overwhelming!!)


----------



## Monika1

MyKidsHave4Legs said:


> (Tried to like your post -- whoops, I've hit my limit!  Sorry!)
> 
> This is with two coats and a base.  The two coats were spaced about a week -- sheer laziness!  I'm not usually a reds person since I'm so pinky/fair in coloring, but this is totally growing on me!  Thanks Glossybox!
> 
> Thanks for the pups comment.  They were on the other side of my screen door and I was jingling a box of treats!  I do a pretty good job getting three of the four, but someone always manages to elude me!  They're all rescues and they're all full of quirks!  (And this reminds me that three should be my limit - four = overwhelming!!)


I would say it's on the fuchsia side anyway - so you're getting the flattering cool benefit of that for the pink/cool complexion. I usually even put this kind of polish in my 'pink' box! But, also having a cool complexion, I'm surprised to find that I can wear a lot of nail polishes from the warmer tones, and enjoy them, where the same colour in a blouse would be less-than-flattering. Nails are small in the scale of things, and I notice that the skin on my hands is 'warmer' and more tanned than my face and neck, which likely helps. Sometimes I just want to revel in orange or murky green!


----------



## Monika1

I was excited about this one, so I took some pics before doing the clean-up, then got busy, now have tip wear; apparently I got a bit zealous and made some extra dots on my cuticles and beyond. It's a tradeoff against the 'v' look here and there. The base is Zoya Chantal, and I'm loving that too.  This also gave me the opportunity to compare many colours, for example the deep 'reds': Zoya Dakota on the 'red' end and Zoya Stacy on the 'violet' end.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

No pictures. But, I'm wearing OPI's My Private Jet. It's not the original version. But, it's not the ugly version either. It's somewhere inbetween because it's a bit holo. But, not full on "OMG THAT'S CRAZY" holo either. I like it. Worn it a few times before now too. So, it's not a one and done polish.


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Agro


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Zoya Solange


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

I really like that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

I have no idea why the pic is so big. But, I just took off MPJ and and put this on. It's Julep's Something Blue (It's hell to work with guys) with Sinful's Ice Dream on top. Also. My nails are crap ATM. I bit them again (Yikes....I hadn't for a year!) the other day when we were under tornado warnings all day...I was scared.


----------



## Stitchie

Keeping in the Fall spirit, I've had this polish in my collection for months now and have yet to find an occasion to wear it, so I just went for it lol I love deep, rich fall colors!

The sparkles in the pixiedust remind me of Dorothy's ruby slippers =)

Zoya Pixiedust - Chyna


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Uh, oh... this is one of my untrieds. It doesn't make me super enthused to try it before others. I like mine to stay put and last for several weeks without any thought of lifting on the sides or not curing. This looks good on though, and I think it would be great to use as a base for a lot of stamping ideas. Maybe tip the nails side to side when curing them to give more time on the edges?? I hope it works well the second time!


I tried doing that and I even cured it for a minute instead of 30 seconds. I also do 2 top coats to prevent this from happening but it still happened.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have problems with Red Roses I believe it's called, doing the same thing. So I ended up buying a darker red this time around. I hope it cures normal!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze - Agro


So gorgeous for fall. It's beautiful on you! I can see why I would so enjoy changing my polish more often; there are so many fantastic colours out there that need more nail-time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I tried doing that and I even cured it for a minute instead of 30 seconds. I also do 2 top coats to prevent this from happening but it still happened.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have problems with Red Roses I believe it's called, doing the same thing. So I ended up buying a darker red this time around. I hope it cures normal!


That's really annoying! I wonder whether these particular colours need more of a specific curing wavelength. Are you using a Gelish lamp or something else (I don't recall if you mentioned)? I'll have to try my bottle of this polish and see how it works with my Sally Hansen lamp. It's worked for all other Gelish colours I've tried, so I'll be curious to see if it works for this one. If you have more than one lamp (I don't), I would try the other one to see if it works better.

edited for typo


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Keeping in the Fall spirit, I've had this polish in my collection for months now and have yet to find an occasion to wear it, so I just went for it lol I love deep, rich fall colors!
> 
> The sparkles in the pixiedust remind me of Dorothy's ruby slippers =)
> 
> Zoya Pixiedust - Chyna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141005_222813.jpg


Fantastic. Still on my wish list.


----------



## Monika1

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> I have no idea why the pic is so big. But, I just took off MPJ and and put this on. It's Julep's Something Blue (It's hell to work with guys) with Sinful's Ice Dream on top. Also. My nails are crap ATM. I bit them again (Yikes....I hadn't for a year!) the other day when we were under tornado warnings all day...I was scared.


Thanks for the warning on the Julep polish! Otherwise, it's a really lovely colour. I don't know, take up knitting during tornado warnings? Sorry to you had such a stressful time!


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> Zoya Solange


It looks really great!


----------



## Meggpi

Ryan Chamberlain said:


> I have no idea why the pic is so big. But, I just took off MPJ and and put this on. It's Julep's Something Blue (It's hell to work with guys) with Sinful's Ice Dream on top. Also. My nails are crap ATM. I bit them again (Yikes....I hadn't for a year!) the other day when we were under tornado warnings all day...I was scared.


I love the formula on Something Blue!


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> I would say it's on the fuchsia side anyway - so you're getting the flattering cool benefit of that for the pink/cool complexion. I usually even put this kind of polish in my 'pink' box! But, also having a cool complexion, I'm surprised to find that I can wear a lot of nail polishes from the warmer tones, and enjoy them, where the same colour in a blouse would be less-than-flattering. Nails are small in the scale of things, and I notice that the skin on my hands is 'warmer' and more tanned than my face and neck, which likely helps. Sometimes I just want to revel in orange or murky green!


Same here - I'm also cool/pink toned but I feel like I can rock most shades of polish.  Certain ones do give me the dreaded 'lobster hands' but honestly I think that's more in my head than the truth.  The only color I generally stay away from is orange and yellow, but I did get a couple of Juleps in that range during the last sale so I'll be trying them out soon.  One is a deep pumpkin orange and the other is a kind of mustard yellow.  Fingers crossed (ha ha) that they turn out ok!


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> I was excited about this one, so I took some pics before doing the clean-up, then got busy, now have tip wear; apparently I got a bit zealous and made some extra dots on my cuticles and beyond. It's a tradeoff against the 'v' look here and there. The base is Zoya Chantal, and I'm loving that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This also gave me the opportunity to compare many colours, for example the deep 'reds': Zoya Dakota on the 'red' end and Zoya Stacy on the 'violet' end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow dots lt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Rainbow dots rt.jpg


Ah!  Freakin awesome!  You are very good at dotting.  I also love the gradient - how fun is that??  And like you said, a good chance to compare different shades.


----------



## Lumaday

Stitchie said:


> Keeping in the Fall spirit, I've had this polish in my collection for months now and have yet to find an occasion to wear it, so I just went for it lol I love deep, rich fall colors!
> 
> The sparkles in the pixiedust remind me of Dorothy's ruby slippers =)
> 
> Zoya Pixiedust - Chyna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141005_222813.jpg


I have this one too and it's one of my favorite reds.  The depth and shimmer reminds me of ruby slippers too!  I think it's a great red without being too in-your-face, and it's easier to put on with exact placement so it doesn't require a lot of cleanup like some of those cream deep shades do.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Decided to pamper myself and get gel nails!






The gel used was the Brisa gel, and the polish is CND Vinylux in Wildfire.

I've found my new nail place/person too, as long as these hold up. The full set price is only $35, and where I used to go the price is $59 for the _exact same service_! And I've had quite a few gel sets put on, and this one is superior to all but one (which cost me $70). My natural nails were just buffed, the woman did what I asked in terms of length and shape, and she was meticulous. I am very happy.


----------



## Lumaday

This is Julep Jodie...I think this is a perfect autumn red with bronze flash/shimmer.  Application was great - this is two coats with seche topper.  My nails are finally growing out!  Since I type a lot I don't like them too long, but just past my fingertips is the perfect length for me.


----------



## Lumaday

KeepOnSingin said:


> Decided to pamper myself and get gel nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gel used was the Brisa gel, and the polish is CND Vinylux in Wildfire.
> 
> I've found my new nail place/person too, as long as these hold up. The full set price is only $35, and where I used to go the price is $59 for the _exact same service_! And I've had quite a few gel sets put on, and this one is superior to all but one (which cost me $70). My natural nails were just buffed, the woman did what I asked in terms of length and shape, and she was meticulous. I am very happy.


Looks great, and I love that color


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

Monika1 said:


> Thanks for the warning on the Julep polish! Otherwise, it's a really lovely colour. I don't know, take up knitting during tornado warnings? Sorry to you had such a stressful time!


Knitting during those is a great idea. I'm hoping to God we don't have any more weather like that this fall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> I love the formula on Something Blue!


Interesting; it sounds like the two of you either have very different preferences, you have bottles from different batches, or one wasn't closed as well at the factory as the other, or something! It's good to know there's also a chance of a positive experience with another beautiful colour..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  More on a certain 'naughty' polish soon!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Ah!  Freakin awesome!  You are very good at dotting.  I also love the gradient - how fun is that??  And like you said, a good chance to compare different shades.


Thanks so much! Yeah, the combination of the ideas of rainbow/dots/gradient on this one appealed to me too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Most people here around me were just shaking their heads about that one! I think the lack of parallelism in it bothered the more conventionally-minded. For the dotting, in this case, it was just a matter of using a rather small dotting tool so that the series of many very small dots gives the impression of more evenness than would a smaller series of larger dots. I even used the reflection of light on my nail to help create a straight centre line on many nails, which was used to guide the subsequent lines.

It was also a way to 'sort of' check off some untrieds on my list...


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> Decided to pamper myself and get gel nails!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gel used was the Brisa gel, and the polish is CND Vinylux in Wildfire.
> 
> I've found my new nail place/person too, as long as these hold up. The full set price is only $35, and where I used to go the price is $59 for the _exact same service_! And I've had quite a few gel sets put on, and this one is superior to all but one (which cost me $70). My natural nails were just buffed, the woman did what I asked in terms of length and shape, and she was meticulous. I am very happy.


That's great! I'm glad you've found a place you like, and for a better deal. It's neat the way with gel nails your nails can suddenly 'grow' just a little bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a nice colour on you, but I do have to say I enjoyed seeing Solange so much that I'm missing that a little bit. Fortunately all I have to so is scroll up. I must use Solange as an all-over mani at some point. I just haven't actually had the guts and occasion to do it yet!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> 10616134_858219579437_41998190939060990_n.jpg
> 
> This is Julep Jodie...I think this is a perfect autumn red with bronze flash/shimmer.  Application was great - this is two coats with seche topper.  My nails are finally growing out!  Since I type a lot I don't like them too long, but just past my fingertips is the perfect length for me.


Oooh it's such a mysterious colour - is it red? is is purple? is it brown? And that pearly finish make it almost seem matte coated despite the seche topper! Your nails looks really great at many lengths, and this is so beautifully applied too.


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

Monika1 said:


> Interesting; it sounds like the two of you either have very different preferences, you have bottles from different batches, or one wasn't closed as well at the factory as the other, or something! It's good to know there's also a chance of a positive experience with another beautiful colour..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  More on a certain 'naughty' polish soon!


I think I just may have got a bad bottle. The formula seriously is terrible. It just runs everywhere. LOL. Such a great color though.


----------



## Monika1

OK, I alluded to this a couple of posts ago, but Gelish The Naughty List is no longer on my untrieds.    I just applied it and it worked really well for me. It's fully opaque in two coats (I qualify that with: I have yet to see it in super-bright day-light), which is great vs the three coats I need for most Gelish polishes. Contrary to @@Esthylove's experience with this, I had no problems with curing on this polish whatsoever, so this is a great keeper for me. Though it's described as a brownish-black, in indoor light it looks completely black to me, and has the lovely shimmer as described. I didn't clean up as well as I should have on the thumb, but left it in the photo so the tone of remnants is visible and shows the undertone. I guess it is a little bit brown there? Here it is, a keeper with no issues, so far, for me!




Notes for Esthylove - I used my Sally Hansen Salon Pro LED light, used Gelish base and top, and given your forewarning on it, did cure for a minute on each of my two coats, but I honestly have a tendency toward doing that even with most other polishes as follows: cure 30 seconds with the tips pointing up toward the light (the nail still faces the light in that position too), and then 30 seconds with the nail up toward the light, with the hand in the more standard position (or vice-versa - order dependent on the runny and shrinking tendencies of a given polish). I find with this light I get a good cure this way, and am not always in the mood to just do the 30 seconds less and find out later it didn't work. The only time I had a bit of wipe-off was when I was doing the thumb and had to urgently deal with something. I'd only cured the first colour coat, and when I wiped off its sticky layer, I did get colour on the tissue. I am not surprised by that - it's the fairly normal 'inhibition layer', and the majority of the coat remained in place so that the second coat gave me similar full opacity to on the other nails.


----------



## Cultfigure

Monika1 said:


> Fantastic. Still on my wish list.


And now mine!


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Oooh it's such a mysterious colour - is it red? is is purple? is it brown? And that pearly finish make it almost seem matte coated despite the seche topper! Your nails looks really great at many lengths, and this is so beautifully applied too.


Awe, thank you Monika  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Hit Polish Flame On


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Hit Polish Flame On
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


What fantastic visual texture. Is it actually a textured polish, deliberately, or is it the glitter giving that illusion? Fall colours are so great!


----------



## Cultfigure

Julep Chloe with OPI matte topcoat. As modeled by my grumpy cat.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> That's great! I'm glad you've found a place you like, and for a better deal. It's neat the way with gel nails your nails can suddenly 'grow' just a little bit.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a nice colour on you, but I do have to say I enjoyed seeing Solange so much that I'm missing that a little bit. Fortunately all I have to so is scroll up. I must use Solange as an all-over mani at some point. I just haven't actually had the guts and occasion to do it yet!


Thanks!

I'm weird, and I purposely keep my natural nails short and don't give them a chance to grow. They are filed weekly and trimmed bi-weekly...but when I get gels, I get sort of long nails.

And Solange will make another appearance. I love that one!


----------



## Monika1

Cultfigure said:


> Julep Chloe with OPI matte topcoat. As modeled by my grumpy cat.


I really like it matte, and love your cat's beautiful blue eyes!


----------



## Stitchie

Purple &amp; Gold for my LSU Tigers since I'm going to the game this weekend, yay! lol

The gold striping tape is from BornPrettyStore

_*Zoya - Julieanne_


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Purple &amp; Gold for my LSU Tigers since I'm going to the game this weekend, yay! lol
> 
> The gold striping tape is from BornPrettyStore
> 
> _*Zoya - Julieanne_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141015_002154.jpg


It looks really great; I especially love the distance you chose from the tip for the purple stripe.


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> OK, I alluded to this a couple of posts ago, but Gelish The Naughty List is no longer on my untrieds.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I just applied it and it worked really well for me. It's fully opaque in two coats (I qualify that with: I have yet to see it in super-bright day-light), which is great vs the three coats I need for most Gelish polishes. Contrary to @@Esthylove's experience with this, I had no problems with curing on this polish whatsoever, so this is a great keeper for me. Though it's described as a brownish-black, in indoor light it looks completely black to me, and has the lovely shimmer as described. I didn't clean up as well as I should have on the thumb, but left it in the photo so the tone of remnants is visible and shows the undertone. I guess it is a little bit brown there? Here it is, a keeper with no issues, so far, for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gelish The Naughty List.jpg
> 
> Notes for Esthylove - I used my Sally Hansen Salon Pro LED light, used Gelish base and top, and given your forewarning on it, did cure for a minute on each of my two coats, but I honestly have a tendency toward doing that even with most other polishes as follows: cure 30 seconds with the tips pointing up toward the light (the nail still faces the light in that position too), and then 30 seconds with the nail up toward the light, with the hand in the more standard position (or vice-versa - order dependent on the runny and shrinking tendencies of a given polish). I find with this light I get a good cure this way, and am not always in the mood to just do the 30 seconds less and find out later it didn't work. The only time I had a bit of wipe-off was when I was doing the thumb and had to urgently deal with something. I'd only cured the first colour coat, and when I wiped off its sticky layer, I did get colour on the tissue. I am not surprised by that - it's the fairly normal 'inhibition layer', and the majority of the coat remained in place so that the second coat gave me similar full opacity to on the other nails.


I'm so happy it worked for you! I'm wondering if i got a lemon. I also did 3 coats to make sure it was even. I was in a rush so maybe I didn't do it as well as i should. I have a Nova LED light (I believe) and I do my nails every week or two with it and only have trouble with some colors curing weird. Maybe I'll email them!


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish You're So Sweet You're Giving Me A Toothache. I love love love this color. It was a little streaky (like their seafoam color) But I just did 3 coats and It seemed to help it a bunch! Glad I bought this color! I may do some glitter over it


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I'm so happy it worked for you! I'm wondering if i got a lemon. I also did 3 coats to make sure it was even. I was in a rush so maybe I didn't do it as well as i should. I have a Nova LED light (I believe) and I do my nails every week or two with it and only have trouble with some colors curing weird. Maybe I'll email them!


Yeah, Nova may have some suggestions, and they may even be able to tell you the wavelength range in which their bulbs work. I imagine Gelish's advice it you emailed them about this would be: "use our light," but you might get them to mention the wavelength range required so you can see if in concept the Nova lamp and all Gelish polish should be working together. If the ranges truly match (it seems it might be so with your typical perfect experience with Gelish and that lamp) I would agree that bottle could be a dud.


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> What fantastic visual texture. Is it actually a textured polish, deliberately, or is it the glitter giving that illusion? Fall colours are so great!


You can definitely feel the glitter, but it's not as textured as, say, an OPI Liquid Sand. I could have easily smoothed it with a second coat of topcoat, but opted not too (sheer laziness to be honest).


----------



## Jessismith

OPI - First Date at the Golden Gate


----------



## chaostheory

Last week's mani was Julep "Winter" 

Today's mani is Julep "Ledi" with some googly eyes!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> Last week's mani was Julep "Winter"
> 
> Today's mani is Julep "Ledi" with some googly eyes!


I like them both; but the second, aww! so cute! Now I want to do that! I love their 'expressions'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

chaosintoart said:


> Last week's mani was Julep "Winter"
> 
> Today's mani is Julep "Ledi" with some googly eyes!


I love how simple and cute those eyes are


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish You're So Sweet You're Giving Me A Toothache. I love love love this color. It was a little streaky (like their seafoam color) But I just did 3 coats and It seemed to help it a bunch! Glad I bought this color! I may do some glitter over it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I've been baffled by the selection of Gelish pinks because someone out there pretty much reports that each of them shrinks (from the tip) and fades badly (to a peach or brown or grey shade), or is badly streaky. It's nice to hear your experience with this one; I haven't tried any of them because I've been scared off! In my experience most of the Gelish polishes need three coats, so that doesn't worry me too much. Have you tried any of the other (light) pinks?


----------



## Christa W

I haven't painted my nails since the Oct 1st after going through that whole challenge I got burned out.  My nails just got shortened ever further to the nubbiest of nubs.  Keep showing me your fall manicures so I can get inspired!!


----------



## acostakk

Here you go, more "fallish" nails (even though it was barely under 90 here today). Julep Vera (pretty sure at least. I'm stuck in my girls room waiting for her to chatter herself to sleep. Kid is a regular Energizer bunny) and Sinful Colors Pumpkin Spice.


----------



## hiiheather

Orly - Here Comes Trouble

Oh and a photobomb by my boyfriend's roommate's dog.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I did this like 2 days ago, but whatever. It's Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint


----------



## acostakk

Madison Street Beauty Pacific Cobalt




I am on a mission to wade through my stash of untrieds!


----------



## NotTheMama

acostakk said:


> Madison Street Beauty Pacific Cobalt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I am on a mission to wade through my stash of untrieds!


That is stunning!!


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> I did this like 2 days ago, but whatever. It's Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint


It's such fun that there are all these Refresh-Mints out there. All are nice colours, but it tickles me that so many companies have used this same name!


----------



## hiiheather




----------



## Stitchie

Did some silly, spooky eyes for Halloween!

I really love the base color, I'm thinking I'll attempt some Galaxy nails with this base sometime. I began with the navy blue base color, then sponged on the shimmery blue-purple, Scouse, randomly on the nails. The eyes I did with a large and small dotting tool.

_*Butter London - Royal Navy_

_*Butter London - Scouse_

_*Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear - White Out_

_*Sinful Colors - Black_


----------



## Christa W

Stitchie said:


> Did some silly, spooky eyes for Halloween!
> 
> I really love the base color, I'm thinking I'll attempt some Galaxy nails with this base sometime. I began with the navy blue base color, then sponged on the shimmery blue-purple, Scouse, randomly on the nails. The eyes I did with a large and small dotting tool.
> 
> _*Butter London - Royal Navy_
> 
> _*Butter London - Scouse_
> 
> _*Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear - White Out_
> 
> _*Sinful Colors - Black_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141023_231059.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141024_001708.jpg


Love these.  I agree they would make an awesome galaxy mani base.


----------



## Meggpi

Not very fall, but the weather is warm and Deborah Lippmann was on clearance. A color Club mini I got in Birchbox that the sticker fell off and DL Glitter and be Gay.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Did some silly, spooky eyes for Halloween!
> 
> I really love the base color, I'm thinking I'll attempt some Galaxy nails with this base sometime. I began with the navy blue base color, then sponged on the shimmery blue-purple, Scouse, randomly on the nails. The eyes I did with a large and small dotting tool.
> 
> _*Butter London - Royal Navy_
> 
> _*Butter London - Scouse_
> 
> _*Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear - White Out_
> 
> _*Sinful Colors - Black_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141023_231059.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141024_001708.jpg


That colour looks fantastic! It's a great idea to partially layer like that to get a lot of interest in the 'base'.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Not very fall, but the weather is warm and Deborah Lippmann was on clearance. A color Club mini I got in Birchbox that the sticker fell off and DL Glitter and be Gay.
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20141024_130449296.jpg


Beautiful combo! I love the intensity of the blue shade, and the two go really well together. Ooh the glitter is wonderful! I'd love to stamp (gently) or embellish somehow on top of it with the blue.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Of course I don't know if you could actually do that with the particular Color Club polish...


----------



## Monika1

Here are few recent manis. I don't like removing polish much, so I like to layer sometimes to change it up. 

Zoya Julieanne (duochrome? I don't really think so; it's just fairly dark, with maybe darker edges):



topped with Cult Nails Flushed (it's a bit thin alone; this worked really well; it might be a touch lighter entirely alone; not sure):





stamped x1 with Pueen 56 in Konad Violet Pearl (flash not sunlight this time):





then stamped x2 and x3 with Pueen 56 in Mundo de Unas Holland Blue (42) and Gold (17):


----------



## Lumaday

This is from Sunday but I wanted to share before I take it off.  Please excuse the chips!  Although for me going 5 days with a mani and only having this many chips is pretty good.  This is Zoya Evvie with Zoya Storm dots, seche topper.  I'm about to put on Smitten Polish Cauldron of Rainbows for Halloween week, with some Sinful Colors Pride glitter on the tips.


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Showstopping. In the bottle this looks more gray, but on it's more green I think. I did 3 coats and think I should have done one more because in direct sunlight you can slightly see a spot where it's barely see thru.

* Edited to add photo. I don't know how I forgot that. LOL


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> I've been baffled by the selection of Gelish pinks because someone out there pretty much reports that each of them shrinks (from the tip) and fades badly (to a peach or brown or grey shade), or is badly streaky. It's nice to hear your experience with this one; I haven't tried any of them because I've been scared off! In my experience most of the Gelish polishes need three coats, so that doesn't worry me too much. Have you tried any of the other (light) pinks?


I keep trying to reply to this but it won't let me! I believe it's Go Girl that fades to a gross yellowish pink. But I had good luck with the Toothache one. If it's streaky I'll add glitter topper to it unless I'm lazy. Lol


----------



## Meggpi

Halloween wraps from Incoco!


----------



## chaostheory

Julep "Marla"


----------



## acostakk

Wet n Wild Happy Hour Hop, in sun and in shade. Photos really don't do justice to the sparkle!


----------



## jesemiaud

meggpi said:


> Halloween wraps from Incoco!


So cool!


----------



## Meggpi

meggpi said:


> Halloween wraps from Incoco!


My phone sucks, but here we are in the dark! &lt;3


----------



## BrierReviewer

I love Gold nails for Fall!


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> Here are few recent manis. I don't like removing polish much, so I like to layer sometimes to change it up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Zoya Julieanne (duochrome? I don't really think so; it's just fairly dark, with maybe darker edges):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julieanne sun rt.jpg
> 
> topped with Cult Nails Flushed (it's a bit thin alone; this worked really well; it might be a touch lighter entirely alone; not sure):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cult Nails Flushed rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Cult Nails Flushed lt.jpg
> 
> stamped x1 with Pueen 56 in Konad Violet Pearl (flash not sunlight this time):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Stars &amp; Swirls rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Purple Stars &amp; Swirls lt.jpg
> 
> then stamped x2 and x3 with Pueen 56 in Mundo de Unas Holland Blue (42) and Gold (17):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holland Blue rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Gold rt.jpg


I love the final look with all the layers! Very cool!


----------



## Lumaday

Once again, pardon the chips!  I put this one on Friday and am taking it off tonight.  This is Smitten Polish "Cauldron of Rainbows".  It's a fantastic gray-black with fine rainbow holographic glitter.  I wore it this weekend and got a ton of compliments from my friends.  In the sunlight the holo is just stunning!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Once again, pardon the chips!  I put this one on Friday and am taking it off tonight.  This is Smitten Polish "Cauldron of Rainbows".  It's a fantastic gray-black with fine rainbow holographic glitter.  I wore it this weekend and got a ton of compliments from my friends.  In the sunlight the holo is just stunning!
> 
> 
> 
> 10456202_861739445597_2216637411573705677_n.jpg


Ooh! Nice to have an edgy fall holo - if you wear it again soon, I'd love to see what it's like in the sun!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> I love the final look with all the layers! Very cool!


Thank-you very much! I'm having fun messing around with multiple stamping layers - if I do enough layers, the little flubs stop being quite as obvious too, which is a bonus.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's good for practicing with less frustration!


----------



## Monika1

BrierReviewer said:


> I love Gold nails for Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_2810.JPG


Nice! The season is flying by, and I still have lots of gold, yellow, green, orange, and rusty reds I'd love to use.


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> My phone sucks, but here we are in the dark! &lt;3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_20141027_223713.jpg


Neat! I really love the pattern(s) without the skulls; it has such a beautiful ethnic feel. If I was more coordinated and equipped with itty bitty brushes, I'd love to free-hand those designs!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> Julep "Marla"


I really like the flash of berry tone in this one. It looks really smooth too!


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> I keep trying to reply to this but it won't let me! I believe it's Go Girl that fades to a gross yellowish pink. But I had good luck with the Toothache one. If it's streaky I'll add glitter topper to it unless I'm lazy. Lol


Thanks for the tip on the colour! Guess what I did? I ordered some of the Revel polish; we'll see if that fulfills my soft pink hopes, and then I'll figure out if I pick up Toothache. I really love the price point on the Revel; if I get to love it, I might want to start figuring out how to do more nail art with gel polishes.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  But I also have lots of rnp I'll continue to want to layer on top... I've seen some positive reviews on Revel, so I hope I love it! I have high hopes for their base and top too.. to be tried soon, well, when I get it.

Showstopping in your pic makes me think 'bronze' and it does have that metallic look but most other swatches I've seen are more 'gunmetal'. It's almost as if yours is a mix of Showstopping and something else!


----------



## ssunnysideup

a halloween design on my nails today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

just found this forum. it's a great place here. You all have so great designs.


----------



## marrymemakeup

Salope said:


> I am looooooving OPI's Lincoln Park After Dark. It's a very dark purple that looks almost black on. Kind of Goth &amp; vampy and I love it. What's everyone else wearing at the moment?


Hi,

At present Nail Arts trend is going on. If you add nail art to that, it will gives good look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## chaostheory

julep tamara and a jamberry accent


----------



## Nic1986

Hi guys! I haven't been on in a while, but here are some of my recent manis   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />










Halloween nails, nothing special, this is about as "nail artsy" as I get:




My daughter had to have hers done too  :wub:


----------



## Lumaday

Halloween nails!  I put on Julep Cleopatra which is a latex finish black.  I like it better than a shiny black because I think it looks a little more refined on longer nails.  The only bad thing about this polish is that as you wear it it gets shinier and loses the latex look.  Tomorrow I think I'll add a matte top coat and some glitter to the tips.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> Nice! The season is flying by, and I still have lots of gold, yellow, green, orange, and rusty reds I'd love to use.


Meeee too... I have some great bronzes, oranges, yellow, ect. that I haven't gotten to!  I wish fall would last another month!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

So I went and had my gels filled, shaped (they were rounded, now they're square) and painted for a Halloween-y vibe, and here it is   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

ssunnysideup said:


> a halloween design on my nails today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> just found this forum. it's a great place here. You all have so great designs.


Lovely cute-scary mani! And welcome!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Nic1986 said:


> Hi guys! I haven't been on in a while, but here are some of my recent manis   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween nails, nothing special, this is about as "nail artsy" as I get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My daughter had to have hers done too  :wub:


Cute to see both your nails together. I enjoy all the googly-eyes; they're less scary for me than even the ornamental sugar-art skulls! :blush2:   Your gradient is my favourite of these. I like the colour selection, as it feels unique!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Meeee too... I have some great bronzes, oranges, yellow, ect. that I haven't gotten to!  I wish fall would last another month!


So, so, so agreed! I don't want that cold weather yet, and I still feel like doing a 'black nails' look for Hallowe'en, so I miss another little while if I do that! Maybe I'll include some orange?


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> 1016438_862233685137_8878840503846908317_n.jpg
> 
> Halloween nails!  I put on Julep Cleopatra which is a latex finish black.  I like it better than a shiny black because I think it looks a little more refined on longer nails.  The only bad thing about this polish is that as you wear it it gets shinier and loses the latex look.  Tomorrow I think I'll add a matte top coat and some glitter to the tips.


Good point on the matte idea, but I've never tried glossy black on long nails either, so I have to try that at some point. I was going to file my nails down before doing 'the next thing', but maybe I'll leave them long to do Hallowe'en first!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> So I went and had my gels filled, shaped (they were rounded, now they're square) and painted for a Halloween-y vibe, and here it is   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Nice! And this pattern is handy as it can definitely also last beyond :angry:October :angry:   too!


----------



## Christa W

I'm finally emerging from my polish free cocoon and decided to indulge myself with an indie I have had in my untrieds since March.  This is The Ole' Pot from Dashing Housewife Polish which is part of the Irish for a Day Trio (released for St. Patrick's Day) and OMG it's amazing.  I thought it would be a perfect pre Halloween mani since despite Halloween being my favorite time of year I haven't felt much like celebrating and didn't do any nail art this month.  (I am totally going to regret that later).  This polish is so hard to capture in it's glory.  It's a black based polish with shifting glitters.  Predominately green it flashes to a rainbow of colors including purple and red.  It's stunning.  I love how in certain lighting it looks black others a green that's got that "lit from below" quality and in some lighting when you catch that rainbow flicker it elevates it to a whole other level.  I love Dashing Housewife.  I can't say enough wonderful things about her.




Just look at the ring finger and that shifting... Imagine what it looks like on nails that aren't nubs like mine????




Loving all the purple to green shifts.  My only complaint is those bottles leave fingerprints and no matter how much I cleaned it, it kept obscuring the view!!!




This one was taken with flash.  It's like all of a sudden you find an emerald on your fingers.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I'm finally emerging from my polish free cocoon and decided to indulge myself with an indie I have had in my untrieds since March.  This is The Ole' Pot from Dashing Housewife Polish which is part of the Irish for a Day Trio (released for St. Patrick's Day) and OMG it's amazing.  I thought it would be a perfect pre Halloween mani since despite Halloween being my favorite time of year I haven't felt much like celebrating and didn't do any nail art this month.  (I am totally going to regret that later).  This polish is so hard to capture in it's glory.  It's a black based polish with shifting glitters.  Predominately green it flashes to a rainbow of colors including purple and red.  It's stunning.  I love how in certain lighting it looks black others a green that's got that "lit from below" quality and in some lighting when you catch that rainbow flicker it elevates it to a whole other level.  I love Dashing Housewife.  I can't say enough wonderful things about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theolepot.jpg
> 
> Just look at the ring finger and that shifting... Imagine what it looks like on nails that aren't nubs like mine????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theolepot2.jpg
> 
> Loving all the purple to green shifts.  My only complaint is those bottles leave fingerprints and no matter how much I cleaned it, it kept obscuring the view!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theolepot3.jpg
> 
> This one was taken with flash.  It's like all of a sudden you find an emerald on your fingers.


It does look fabulous on! I looked at this before, and then when I saw the thumbprint pics on the right at the top, I did a double-take "ooh nice nails; whose are those?" and had to come see them again! Speaking of a bit longer nails, I finally did the all-black on a long nail - my first time! I'm enjoying it, and I have the Hallowe'en excuse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll have to take some pics eventually..


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> Nice! And this pattern is handy as it can definitely also last beyond :angry:October :angry:   too!


Thanks! I really love it!!


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - In the Cab-ana


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Charmed I'm Sure


----------



## Jessismith

OPI - Gouda Gouda Two Shoes


----------



## acostakk

Sally Hansen Taffeta with Elf Gina Girl. Super blurry, but it's the best one I took:




And then Orly Rage. My cuticles are a mess, but it's cleaning week so I'll deal with them when I'm done!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Sally Hansen Taffeta with Elf Gina Girl. Super blurry, but it's the best one I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> And then Orly Rage. My cuticles are a mess, but it's cleaning week so I'll deal with them when I'm done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


They're both nice, but I really love the copper one; it's beautiful!


----------



## Christa W

My mom bought me Zoya Nori yesterday as a thank you for running her around shopping.  She just moved back in with me after being with my brother for 2 years and when she was here last I wasn't quite so into polish.  So I showed my BF what I got and he looks right her and says "Don't you know you shouldn't buy a drug addict any crack!!" LOL!!

So I've heard a lot of bloggers complaining on this polish collection already saying the 3 pixies are too close to Dream, Payton, and Storm but I disagree.  While they aren't as sugary as other pixies I actually like it.  It's kinda of jelly like and almost like Dream jacked up a bit with larger holo glitter.  No idea on wear or staining I just put it on.  I am leaving it without a top coat for now.




It's cloudy out so hopefully I can get some sunny shots soon.  I love this polish.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> My mom bought me Zoya Nori yesterday as a thank you for running her around shopping.  She just moved back in with me after being with my brother for 2 years and when she was here last I wasn't quite so into polish.  So I showed my BF what I got and he looks right her and says "Don't you know you shouldn't buy a drug addict any crack!!" LOL!!
> 
> So I've heard a lot of bloggers complaining on this polish collection already saying the 3 pixies are too close to Dream, Payton, and Storm but I disagree.  While they aren't as sugary as other pixies I actually like it.  It's kinda of jelly like and almost like Dream jacked up a bit with larger holo glitter.  No idea on wear or staining I just put it on.  I am leaving it without a top coat for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10751698_10153310430592785_1752486145_n.jpg
> 
> It's cloudy out so hopefully I can get some sunny shots soon.  I love this polish.


I think it's very pretty and that it/they would be similar to those three didn't really come to mind at all. With the larger glitters, since I haven't tried any of these, I don't know what I'll think of them on me. I think I would enjoy the uniqueness and bluenesss of Nori, and I'm very drawn to Imogen as I really enjoyed Belugaria. I think of it as a potentially more flat, glittery version of that.


----------



## Monika1

OK, I'm posting this a bit late from Hallowe'en. The black is LeChat Black Velvet Cream gel polish - a gorgeous opaque polish! But something strange happened when I was removing the orange Zoya Dhara PixieDust off the ring fingers after Hallowe'en. I had the gel beneath (with Gelish Foundation and Top It Off), and used the non-acetone Zoya Remove, but since it was a PixieDust, I decided to wrap to make removal easier. Well, Zoya Remove, given a bit of time, removed the top coat gel on one nail, and the top and a chunk of the Black Velvet on the other! So that didn't work. I figured since it was still non-acetone, it wouldn't do any harm to the gel, but apparently this non-acetone remover might be more effective than desired. This means fewer texture/glitters on gel for me, unless I plan to have the patience to do careful 'wiping rather than wrap/soaking'. I've done a short wrap before to remove polish off a gel, but this was the first time gel came off too.


----------



## Nic1986

WnW Under Your Spell and Revlon Hearts of Gold. Sorry about my jacked up cuticles, my hands are super dry from cleaning!


----------



## hipsterhippo

My cuticles are a mess so no picture, but I'm wearing matte topcoated Hard Candy Beetle over a black base with Color Club Snow-Flakes as an accent nail. I'm the type to rock neon nails year round, but this is a nice fall sort of color combo.


----------



## Stitchie

acostakk said:


> Sally Hansen Taffeta with Elf Gina Girl. Super blurry, but it's the best one I took:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> And then Orly Rage. My cuticles are a mess, but it's cleaning week so I'll deal with them when I'm done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg





Monika1 said:


> They're both nice, but I really love the copper one; it's beautiful!


Yes! The copper with the black stamping is lovely!


----------



## Stitchie

These were my Halloween nails, I was Harley Quinn =)

I painted the red base, then used blue painters tape to mark off the straight lines for the black polish and free handed the diamonds.

_*Butter London - Come to Bed Red_

_*Butter London - Union Jack Black_




The red on it's own^^^


----------



## Lumaday

Stitchie said:


> These were my Halloween nails, I was Harley Quinn =)
> 
> I painted the red base, then used blue painters tape to mark off the straight lines for the black polish and free handed the diamonds.
> 
> _*Butter London - Come to Bed Red_
> 
> _*Butter London - Union Jack Black_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141030_221858.jpg
> 
> The red on it's own^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141031_010735.jpg


You free handed the diamonds?  Wow, you're awesome, they would be a damn mess if I tried that!


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> OK, I'm posting this a bit late from Hallowe'en. The black is LeChat Black Velvet Cream gel polish - a gorgeous opaque polish! But something strange happened when I was removing the orange Zoya Dhara PixieDust off the ring fingers after Hallowe'en. I had the gel beneath (with Gelish Foundation and Top It Off), and used the non-acetone Zoya Remove, but since it was a PixieDust, I decided to wrap to make removal easier. Well, Zoya Remove, given a bit of time, removed the top coat gel on one nail, and the top and a chunk of the Black Velvet on the other! So that didn't work. I figured since it was still non-acetone, it wouldn't do any harm to the gel, but apparently this non-acetone remover might be more effective than desired. This means fewer texture/glitters on gel for me, unless I plan to have the patience to do careful 'wiping rather than wrap/soaking'. I've done a short wrap before to remove polish off a gel, but this was the first time gel came off too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeChat Black Velvet Orange rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> LeChat Black Velvet Orange lt.jpg


Gorgeous, it makes me wish I had gotten Dhara when I saw it on sale at Ulta!


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> OK, I'm posting this a bit late from Hallowe'en. The black is LeChat Black Velvet Cream gel polish - a gorgeous opaque polish! But something strange happened when I was removing the orange Zoya Dhara PixieDust off the ring fingers after Hallowe'en. I had the gel beneath (with Gelish Foundation and Top It Off), and used the non-acetone Zoya Remove, but since it was a PixieDust, I decided to wrap to make removal easier. Well, Zoya Remove, given a bit of time, removed the top coat gel on one nail, and the top and a chunk of the Black Velvet on the other! So that didn't work. I figured since it was still non-acetone, it wouldn't do any harm to the gel, but apparently this non-acetone remover might be more effective than desired. This means fewer texture/glitters on gel for me, unless I plan to have the patience to do careful 'wiping rather than wrap/soaking'. I've done a short wrap before to remove polish off a gel, but this was the first time gel came off too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LeChat Black Velvet Orange rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> LeChat Black Velvet Orange lt.jpg


Did you top coat Dhara?? It looks so alive.


----------



## Stitchie

prettylights said:


> You free handed the diamonds?  Wow, you're awesome, they would be a damn mess if I tried that!


haha thanks! They were not easy, trust me.


----------



## Monika1

hipsterhippo said:


> My cuticles are a mess so no picture, but I'm wearing matte topcoated Hard Candy Beetle over a black base with Color Club Snow-Flakes as an accent nail. I'm the type to rock neon nails year round, but this is a nice fall sort of color combo.


I look forward to seeing future pics! I wouldn't worry too much about cuticles - half the time the people complaining about theirs have far better cuticles than mine in the pics I just posted.    It's getting much colder here now, so mine will get worse before they get better.. If it's ever regarding clean-up, again, no worries, but I find the best solution for that is a small flat-ended brush dipped in acetone (or a trimmed Q-tip in a pinch). Of course acetone dries my skin enough that I get a white (we'll call it a 'glow'??) on my fingers, so then I have to wash and then moisturize them if I want a good pic. So sometimes non-acetone remover or just no clean-up are my alternatives. I'm happy to see the polish even if there's a little post-dish washing/house cleaning/life evidence, or colour outside desired lines. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> After all, some are now doing that deliberately with nail art - cuticle tattoos and entire structures on the finger!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Did you top coat Dhara?? It looks so alive.





prettylights said:


> Gorgeous, it makes me wish I had gotten Dhara when I saw it on sale at Ulta!


Thanks! I'm not even an 'orange' person, and I really like this orange! Maybe I'm becoming an 'orange polish' person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is two full, generous coats Dhara, with a bit of extra dabbing and brushing here and there; and then I did top coat it with Cult Nails Wicked Fast top coat.


----------



## Lumaday

Cleopatra from last week with Zoya Dhalia on the tips.

Next is one I absolutely love, it's Antiquing by Smitten Polish. Swoon! She seriously makes the most gorgeous holos!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Cleopatra from last week with Zoya Dhalia on the tips.
> 
> Next is one I absolutely love, it's Antiquing by Smitten Polish. Swoon! She seriously makes the most gorgeous holos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141101_181543.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20141105_085044.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20141105_085035.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20141105_085026.jpg


That is a gorgeous holo! It's an interesting colour - it seems hard to tell what it is - green/bronze/champagne/silver?


----------



## Stitchie

prettylights said:


> Cleopatra from last week with Zoya Dhalia on the tips.
> 
> Next is one I absolutely love, it's Antiquing by Smitten Polish. Swoon! She seriously makes the most gorgeous holos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141101_181543.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20141105_085044.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20141105_085035.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 20141105_085026.jpg


I love the shape of your nails, they are natural correct?

Nail shape envy lol


----------



## Christa W

Stitchie said:


> I love the shape of your nails, they are natural correct?
> 
> Nail shape envy lol


Right??? Every time I see her post I think that too.


----------



## Lindsay Wolf

Definitely Essie Romper Room! I was so surprised that I even like it in the Fall. I got it for the summer but have continued to wear it. It is almost identical to Fiji but it is much easier to apply!


----------



## ssunnysideup

I'm wearing a hundret of different colors. hahaha. at least


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> That is a gorgeous holo! It's an interesting colour - it seems hard to tell what it is - green/bronze/champagne/silver?


Depending on the light it's a cross between gold and silver with rainbow holo.  In low light it looks like pewter.  On her website she describes it as:  a pewter metallic linear holographic polish.


----------



## Lumaday

Stitchie said:


> I love the shape of your nails, they are natural correct?
> 
> Nail shape envy lol





Christa W said:


> Right??? Every time I see her post I think that too.


Yes they are natural, thank you Stitchie and Christa!


----------



## Monika1

I hadn't gotten to posting what I did with Zoya Naomi, so here it is. I did a bunch of layered stamping for my first attempt at using the Pueen Special Edition Encore Collection SE04A and B. Layer #1 is with Mundo de Unas 50. Pale Rose and the little flower section. I found it was difficult to pick up all the flowers, especially with the middle of the Konad stamper, but as it occasionally worked, I can't entirely fault the image plate, polish, scraper, or stamper. I suspect a contributor was that the plate is a bit shallow in parts, though. Layer #2 is the 'thistle' with MdU 12. Cream, and Layer #3 was with MdU 19. Bronze and what I describe as fern fiddle-heads. This worked better. Maybe these two polishes worked better, but also the images were bigger. Then again, they also had fine details that came out well, so I am a bit stumped on that. I think the stamping made me like the Naomi base more and more! I include the last extra pic to show how the Bronze showed different detail and intensity at different angles. A bit contrary to my personality, this felt very ornate, but it was fun!


----------



## lochnessie

These were my last 2 manis - I think I'm finally getting into a stamping groove!

This mani used Nerd Lacquer Pinin' for the Fjords and LynBDesign's All Holo's Eve, stamped with Essie No Place Like Chrome. It's all on top of China Glaze Secret Peri-Winkle.






This is what's on my nails right now: Mentality Kindness stamped with Mentality Aung. Kindness has a gorgeous holo glow!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Depending on the light it's a cross between gold and silver with rainbow holo.  In low light it looks like pewter.  On her website she describes it as:  a pewter metallic linear holographic polish.


That's a good way to describe it; it seems to need more than four or five words to really capture the idea of the colour. It's really intriguing and flattering though!


----------



## Monika1

ssunnysideup said:


> I'm wearing a hundret of different colors. hahaha. at least


That looks fantastic! I really like your selection of colours.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

lochnessie said:


> These were my last 2 manis - I think I'm finally getting into a stamping groove!
> 
> This mani used Nerd Lacquer Pinin' for the Fjords and LynBDesign's All Holo's Eve, stamped with Essie No Place Like Chrome. It's all on top of China Glaze Secret Peri-Winkle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what's on my nails right now: Mentality Kindness stamped with Mentality Aung. Kindness has a gorgeous holo glow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mentality Kindness stamped with Aung.jpg


Very nice; they both look really super! I especially love the combination of periwinkles in the first one - I really like that colour family, and wonder if it's underrepresented in the polish world, or I'm just always distracted by all the teal family shades out there.


----------



## Monika1

So I still have my partly-removed Black Velvet Cream as a base, despite the lumpy mess on the ring fingers. I didn't have the heart to take it off entirely, and also didn't end up fixing those two fingers. I played with a few silvery colours here. First is ILNP Bottle Service (more champagne - I find it didn't suit my skin tone particularly well, though it doesn't look bad here with flash), then stamping with Cult Nails Lethal. I used Zoya Cassedy to stamp on Bottle Service, but the gritty shimmer in it resulted in a bit of a foggy look (partly my stamping). Then I took off the ILNP and put Lethal on instead. Putting the Bottle Service pics close to the Lethal ones makes it easier to see the yellow tone in Bottle Service. Lethal stamps quite nicely and has more bright intensity than Zoya Trixie, which I also sometimes use for stamping, though not in this case (though Trixie is not bad for some things either). If I did this again, I would stamp the Lethal nails with a solid black.


----------



## Christa W

Monika1 said:


> So I still have my partly-removed Black Velvet Cream as a base, despite the lumpy mess on the ring fingers. I didn't have the heart to take it off entirely, and also didn't end up fixing those two fingers. I played with a few silvery colours here. First is ILNP Bottle Service (more champagne - I find it didn't suit my skin tone particularly well, though it doesn't look bad here with flash), then stamping with Cult Nails Lethal. I used Zoya Cassedy to stamp on Bottle Service, but the gritty shimmer in it resulted in a bit of a foggy look (partly my stamping). Then I took off the ILNP and put Lethal on instead. Putting the Bottle Service pics close to the Lethal ones makes it easier to see the yellow tone in Bottle Service. Lethal stamps quite nicely and has more bright intensity than Zoya Trixie, which I also sometimes use for stamping, though not in this case (though Trixie is not bad for some things either). If I did this again, I would stamp the Lethal nails with a solid black.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ILNP Bottle Service rt fl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ILNP Bottle Service lt nl.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Norwegian rt1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Norwegian lt1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Lethal sweater rt1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Lethal sweater lt2.jpg


I love these!


----------



## DragonChick

No pics yet, but I've already received two compliments on Enchanted Polish's October 2014. It's not quite black, but deep olive green with a gold shimmer that makes it appear like deep burnished copper depending on the light. The sun's not out so I can't see any of the holo goodness. I may have to hunt down a backup bottle of this, it's simply that beautiful.


----------



## acostakk

Sally Hansen Lava.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> I love these!


Thanks so much, the black/charcoal and silver/champagne combo is really a great classic.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Sally Hansen Lava.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Fantastic fall shade! It looks great.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Now I'm wearing Sally Hansen Gray By Gray Complete Salon Manicure (smokey blue, not grey). I really enjoyed it today all day with a grey sweater and deep blue jeans. Then I added some roses to it for the Inspirations challenge.




So sad, my thumbnail on the right hand is ripped from the left side in the middle of its length. I repaired it with nail glue and a tea bag piece, but I think it's due for some shortening, and it might be time for the other nails as a result.


----------



## ssunnysideup

I again wear quiet a couple of colors in my rainbow dripping nail art. All of them are from KIKO. An Italian make-up brank.


----------



## Monika1

ssunnysideup said:


> I again wear quiet a couple of colors in my rainbow dripping nail art. All of them are from KIKO. An Italian make-up brank.


Very nice; I really like your manis!


----------



## Nic1986

Apparently I've been on a gradient kick lately. I'm not sure exactly what I was going for here, and I don't really think I like how this turned out, but it took me a while to do so it's sticking around for a few days at least.


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Pool Party

A very bright neon red-orange, but of course it doesn't really translate here. It's matte, with a tc.


----------



## Meggpi

Awful pictures, but here is Sirene(h) from I Love Nail Polish. It's better on person even compared to the good swatches on the internet and her customer service is absolutely amazing. In in so much love with these polishes!


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze - Pool Party
> 
> A very bright neon red-orange, but of course it doesn't really translate here. It's matte, with a tc.


It's gorgeous on you! I wish those bright ones would show on camera as they do in reality.


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Awful pictures, but here is Sirene(h) from I Love Nail Polish. It's better on person even compared to the good swatches on the internet and her customer service is absolutely amazing. In in so much love with these polishes!


I ordered Sirene(H) too when it was on sale. I'm really looking forward to trying it!


----------



## acostakk

Julep Coco and Rainbow Honey Frozen Flame


----------



## Lumaday

This is Zoya Zanna.  It was one of my untrieds from the Earth Day promotion.  I'm not 100% sold on how it looks on me actually but I wanted a palette cleanser from the darker colors I've been wearing lately.  It's not a bad shade but maybe it's just a little too plain for me.  I could always jazz it up with glitter.  Anyway, it's already chipping after 2 days    For a Zoya that surprises me!


----------



## Christa W

acostakk said:


> Julep Coco and Rainbow Honey Frozen Flame


That looks like chocolate doughnut glaze with sprinkles. I freaking LOVE it.


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> That looks like chocolate doughnut glaze with sprinkles. I freaking LOVE it.


Too true! The brown is beautifully glossy just like those doughnuts I was so excited about when my mom brought them home when I was little.


----------



## Meggpi

Zoya Marnie (Marney? Label and site spelled differently!). It feels rich, like I should be wearing a cashmere sweater and riding boots. Merino will have to do on my budget.


----------



## Lumaday

meggpi said:


> Zoya Marnie (Marney? Label and site spelled differently!). It feels rich, like I should be wearing a cashmere sweater and riding boots. Merino will have to do on my budget.


Beautiful, this one is on my list to buy!  Looks great on you.


----------



## acostakk

I'm supposed to be on a no-buy as a work my way thru a ridiculous hord of untrieds. But I was out with my mom and found this:




I mean. I'm only human! The curiosity factor was just too much. It has a "do not shake!" sticker on top, and the sales clerk was warning me to keep it upright and wrapped it separately....which is silly, cause as soon as you draw the brush out, everything starts to mix anyway. But, this is what you get:




The formula was bizarre. On the brush it looked sooooo thick and gloopy. I thought sure it was going to be a mess, dragging, bald spots, forever to dry. Instead, it went on like an absolute dream and was dry to the touch by the time I finished my second hand. Crazy, but awesome!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> This is Zoya Zanna.  It was one of my untrieds from the Earth Day promotion.  I'm not 100% sold on how it looks on me actually but I wanted a palette cleanser from the darker colors I've been wearing lately.  It's not a bad shade but maybe it's just a little too plain for me.  I could always jazz it up with glitter.  Anyway, it's already chipping after 2 days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  For a Zoya that surprises me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10372505_865226562387_8837083773642992113_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10731039_865226542427_9049222821682961447_n.jpg


It's a pretty colour, and maybe you'd be more pleased with it's simplicity when putting in on in spring? My challenge with these lavendar-pink colours it that I love them in isolation, but when they're in the mid-range in terms of depth of colour, I find they don't suit me well. I'm always wishing they'd be a little lighter or darker.

But I think with your tone, it works! Since you seem to have a bit more of a tan than I do, I think it works better on you than it would on me. It's a nice solid warm mauve-pink to wear with a good tan.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And is it really a self-leveling one-coater? Maybe it could be less chippy with two or three thin coats?


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Zoya Marnie (Marney? Label and site spelled differently!). It feels rich, like I should be wearing a cashmere sweater and riding boots. Merino will have to do on my budget.


I love the gloss and how good this one looks one you. I haven't yet been convinced to buy Natural Deux, but... I'm very happy wearing my darker shades lately.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> I'm supposed to be on a no-buy as a work my way thru a ridiculous hord of untrieds. But I was out with my mom and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I mean. I'm only human! The curiosity factor was just too much. It has a "do not shake!" sticker on top, and the sales clerk was warning me to keep it upright and wrapped it separately....which is silly, cause as soon as you draw the brush out, everything starts to mix anyway. But, this is what you get:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> The formula was bizarre. On the brush it looked sooooo thick and gloopy. I thought sure it was going to be a mess, dragging, bald spots, forever to dry. Instead, it went on like an absolute dream and was dry to the touch by the time I finished my second hand. Crazy, but awesome!


OK; great colour and texture! What is this one?


----------



## acostakk

I found it at Charming Charlie's. I'd never heard of the store before, we found it kind of on accident. I'm kind of hooked now. They do sell their polishes online, but not the layered ones. This one is called It's Fall 4 You


----------



## GlitterGoth

Revlon top speed nail polish in Guest List. This is the only picture I can find of it and I'd say softer and more of a sage green in person. I love it, though I applied it in a rubbish manner. It's not a usual colour for me, though I am getting into more earthy shades and I really like this one.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=revlon+after+party+nail+polish&amp;espv=2&amp;biw=1600&amp;bih=799&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=7Q9lVJrbFMGt7AbUjYCQBw&amp;ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#tbm=isch&amp;q=revlon+guest+list+top+speed+nail+polish&amp;facrc=_&amp;imgdii=_&amp;imgrc=lcrL5fMh-CFULM%253A%3Bn-f52jvw2n2GsM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi.ebayimg.com%252F00%252Fs%252FMTE3M1gxNjAw%252Fz%252Fkm8AAOxy~hdR2pKv%252F%2524(KGrHqZ%252C!lwFH!66JrMIBR2pKvR6dw~~60_35.JPG%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FRevlon-TOP-SPEED-Nail-Enamel-Nail-Polish-Limited-Edition-Guest-List-Olive-%252F380494023610%3B300%3B220

Next on the list is After Party. (Revlon had a limited edition collection of eight shades, I found seven of them in Poundland and AP I had to get from the U.S. I love finding gems such as these.)    

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-wkrYmWKdQjM/T_jy1HQ5dvI/AAAAAAAAVtw/6wyWi2sF1es/s1600/354.jpg

(VIP was the last one I wore before Guest list and I liked that one too.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Sparitual - Hypnotic


----------



## Jessismith

Mattes would be so awesome if they didn't show every stroke and imperfection. Yeah, I'll be top coating this soon... If it doesn't chip off first.

Sinful Colors - Get It On


----------



## Cultfigure

Sephora X Rocket Fuel. Thought I'd try out a chrome. Not a fan although I think it's the finish more than the polish that's at fault.


----------



## Monika1

GlitterGoth said:


> Revlon top speed nail polish in Guest List. This is the only picture I can find of it and I'd say softer and more of a sage green in person. I love it, though I applied it in a rubbish manner. It's not a usual colour for me, though I am getting into more earthy shades and I really like this one.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=revlon+after+party+nail+polish&amp;espv=2&amp;biw=1600&amp;bih=799&amp;source=lnms&amp;tbm=isch&amp;sa=X&amp;ei=7Q9lVJrbFMGt7AbUjYCQBw&amp;ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg#tbm=isch&amp;q=revlon+guest+list+top+speed+nail+polish&amp;facrc=_&amp;imgdii=_&amp;imgrc=lcrL5fMh-CFULM%253A%3Bn-f52jvw2n2GsM%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fi.ebayimg.com%252F00%252Fs%252FMTE3M1gxNjAw%252Fz%252Fkm8AAOxy~hdR2pKv%252F%2524(KGrHqZ%252C!lwFH!66JrMIBR2pKvR6dw~~60_35.JPG%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwww.ebay.com%252Fitm%252FRevlon-TOP-SPEED-Nail-Enamel-Nail-Polish-Limited-Edition-Guest-List-Olive-%252F380494023610%3B300%3B220
> 
> Next on the list is After Party. (Revlon had a limited edition collection of eight shades, I found seven of them in Poundland and AP I had to get from the U.S. I love finding gems such as these.)
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-wkrYmWKdQjM/T_jy1HQ5dvI/AAAAAAAAVtw/6wyWi2sF1es/s1600/354.jpg
> 
> (VIP was the last one I wore before Guest list and I liked that one too.)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It looks like a set with some great colours to use now!


----------



## Monika1

Cultfigure said:


> Sephora X Rocket Fuel. Thought I'd try out a chrome. Not a fan although I think it's the finish more than the polish that's at fault.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


It looks awesome with your cat! Maybe top-coating it would help you enjoy it more? I actually think it looks neat, but a matte or glossy top coat is always worth trying..


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Midnight Caller topped with Vegas Nights (going from memory, I may be wrong). So sparkly! I love it!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Just a simple French mani with gel polish on freshly filled gel nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish Midnight Caller topped with Vegas Nights (going from memory, I may be wrong). So sparkly! I love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like the more cool-toned look it gets like this. Nice, and great for fall and your complexion!


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> Just a simple French mani with gel polish on freshly filled gel nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


It's great to enjoy these beautiful palette-cleansers sometimes. It looks good!


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> I like the more cool-toned look it gets like this. Nice, and great for fall and your complexion!


Why thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I have my nails nice and short because the hubby and I have been doing a ton of gaming the last few days. Don't want them getting in the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> It's great to enjoy these beautiful palette-cleansers sometimes. It looks good!


Yes, and thanks! My last few manis were very bold, and I loved them, but needed a palette cleanser as you said.

The other thing is, with a French mani, you can go longer between fills, and who doesn't love that?


----------



## acostakk

I had a little extra free time today (a garage sale find has kept small girl totally absorbed!). Decided to do a bit of experimenting. I think it looked better in my head, but oh well!

Sinful Colors Real Teal and Black Sheep Laquer Siren


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> I had a little extra free time today (a garage sale find has kept small girl totally absorbed!). Decided to do a bit of experimenting. I think it looked better in my head, but oh well!
> 
> Sinful Colors Real Teal and Black Sheep Laquer Siren
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Neat! I like the way the glitter shows through the teal. I'm curious what it would be like showing off more glitter, with the chevrons reversed in position too. I think it's always worth experimenting, and I love seeing the results. I would enjoy wearing that one irl, and think the camera always makes us more critical.

What was this treasure of a find? Hope it's effective more than once!!


----------



## Monika1

I tried a polish I've had for a bit - Nubar Edgy Umber. It always looked to me like it would be a mid-tone based on the bottle but it is really quite dark on me.. like close to black, which the camera doesn't really show here. I put it on top of a black gel; and when I took these photos, the brown looked fully opaque to me, as it did in my natural light photo here. I was very surprised when the flash showed that the black was still showing through. In daylight (bright, though not super sunny that day) I could not see that. It is a beautifully glossy polish; and when I added another coat to the nails on both hands, I enjoyed it for a few days (and even with the additional coat it looked very very dark) before creating a gradient for the 31 Day Challenge (https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/134191-31-day-challenge-mani-marathon-2014-31dc2014/). Yes, I'm still plugging along.. Anyone want to join me? :blush:





^^^ See how light the polish looks in the bottle here?


----------



## Monika1

meggpi said:


> Zoya Marnie (Marney? Label and site spelled differently!). It feels rich, like I should be wearing a cashmere sweater and riding boots. Merino will have to do on my budget.





Monika1 said:


> I love the gloss and how good this one looks one you. I haven't yet been convinced to buy Natural Deux, but... I'm very happy wearing my darker shades lately.


@@Meggpi I'm curious did you get the whole set or just Marnie? If you have the others, what do you think of them? Though I still don't have any of them, I would suspect Marnie would end up being my favourite of the set, and I'm not sure how much use I'd get of the browns, given what I already have.


----------



## Meggpi

Monika1 said:


> @@Meggpi I'm curious did you get the whole set or just Marnie? If you have the others, what do you think of them? Though I still don't have any of them, I would suspect Marnie would end up being my favourite of the set, and I'm not sure how much use I'd get of the browns, given what I already have.


This is the only one I got from the set. I have a hard time wearing most browns on my skin tone (very pale, translucent, pink and blue) so I eschew most neutrals.


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> Neat! I like the way the glitter shows through the teal. I'm curious what it would be like showing off more glitter, with the chevrons reversed in position too. I think it's always worth experimenting, and I love seeing the results. I would enjoy wearing that one irl, and think the camera always makes us more critical.
> 
> What was this treasure of a find? Hope it's effective more than once!!


Lessons learned from this: 1) Don't put the chevron so close to the tip. And 2) use colors that contrast. The glitter and the top color are so similar that it makes the chevron lines look uneven where it overlaps a teal bit of glitter. All told, I rather like it and see myself trying something similar again. As for the garage sale find - it's this hideously huge Polly Pocket playset that's missing a bunch of pieces. She totally doesn't care. She loves it and is cheerfully doing her own thing with it. Gorgeous imagination.


----------



## GlitterGoth

Monika1 said:


> It looks like a set with some great colours to use now!


I know! Not bad for a set from two years ago!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm wearing After Party and I am in love, it's a deep slate green and it makes me think of a pine forest. (Ebay picture, because I can't be bothered to take a picture of my nails.) I love some of the autumnal shades and the dusky colours are ones I don't normally wear. Next week, Socialite, because I want to see what a shimmery beige will look like one me.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://thumbs2.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/m_DNimYIVbSllu9pgzimLWQ.jpg


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Mattes would be so awesome if they didn't show every stroke and imperfection. Yeah, I'll be top coating this soon... If it doesn't chip off first.
> 
> Sinful Colors - Get It On


I've developed a great strategy for handling that problem with mattes out of sheer laziness: if you have a couple of nice, smooth coats of a glossy mani on, and are ready to change your colour, don't bother removing it, and just apply the matte mani on top!


----------



## Cultfigure

Monika1 said:


> It looks awesome with your cat! Maybe top-coating it would help you enjoy it more? I actually think it looks neat, but a matte or glossy top coat is always worth trying..


I took your advice &amp; added a gold micro glitter topper (SFX Opposites Attract) which made it look like a gold version of Zoyas Chita. &lt;3
Unfortunately, the micro glitter was much easier to get cleaned off than the chrome which clung stubbornly &amp; stained viciously. Odd!

In consolation, after the battle I put on one of my favorites:

Butter London Wallis


----------



## MissTrix

Colors by llarowe - Nitro  :wub:


----------



## Parasoul

Meow~

Hello friends!! I hope you've all been well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Revlon Brilliant Strength - Beguile


----------



## brandarae

Frozen Heart by Fair Maiden Polish


----------



## acostakk

Parasoul said:


> Meow~
> 
> Hello friends!! I hope you've all been well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Welcome back!


----------



## Monika1

Parasoul said:


> Meow~
> 
> Hello friends!! I hope you've all been well.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Looking forward to hearing what's up and seeing some new swatches!


----------



## Monika1

misstrix said:


> Colors by llarowe - Nitro  :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2014-11-15 01.48.52.jpg


What a multichrome! Awesome.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

brandarae said:


> Frozen Heart by Fair Maiden Polish


It looks like a blue after my heart, though I hope this one isn't frozen! My toes, on the other hand..


----------



## Monika1

I was playing with my Odette 'squiggly lines' mani after it was starting to wear at the tips, and tried out a glitter topper. Here is Zoya Odette initially with Zoya Kissy, and then replaced and topped with Cult Nails Center of Attention.


----------



## Monika1

When I did the gradient on Nubar Edgy Umber for the 31 Day Challenge, I don't remember posting what I did on top of the gradient. The is Nubar Conserve with the gradient conserved     with striping tape here and there. Some other combination might have been better, but I like index finger and the thumb with the more widely evenly-spaced lines. Conserve is a definite repeater; it's a bit more blue-toned irl.


----------



## Stitchie

Monika1 said:


> I was playing with my Odette 'squiggly lines' mani after it was starting to wear at the tips, and tried out a glitter topper. Here is Zoya Odette initially with Zoya Kissy, and then replaced and topped with Cult Nails Center of Attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Center of Attn squiggles rt.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Center of Attn squiggles lt.jpg


That stamp would look really cool in candy cane colors! A white base with the red waves stamped on top perhaps?

lol I need more stamp plates in my life... maybe I'll treat myself for Christmas =)


----------



## Stitchie

Did these about a week ago in my office during lunch lol

I am not a nude nail fan, but if I have to use one, it's always Yummy Mummy because I love the slight hint of shimmer it has on its own =)
_*Butter London - Yummy Mummy_




Then a day later... using the Nicole by OPI Guys &amp; Galaxies polish from the November 2014 Glam Bag on top.
I love the hint of rainbow-y glitters in this polish, it reminds me of a beautiful Winter snowfall!
_*Nicole by OPI - Guys &amp; Galaxies_


]


----------



## Parasoul

acostakk said:


> Welcome back!





Monika1 said:


> Looking forward to hearing what's up and seeing some new swatches!


I've missed you all. I'm so glad to be back. Am I in time for secret Santa this year?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Way too much going on. I'll have to sit down to type it all out when I have some time to myself in the after hours but let's just say I've been doing some in country traveling.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Swatches to come in the future though. Manicured pinky swearsies.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, the reason I've been gone for so long was because I lost my account info. I just recently figured out which email this account belonged to and was finally able to change my password.


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> That stamp would look really cool in candy cane colors! A white base with the red waves stamped on top perhaps?
> 
> lol I need more stamp plates in my life... maybe I'll treat myself for Christmas =)


You're so right! I don't know if I would have thought of that, so thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## Monika1

Stitchie said:


> Did these about a week ago in my office during lunch lol
> 
> I am not a nude nail fan, but if I have to use one, it's always Yummy Mummy because I love the slight hint of shimmer it has on its own =)
> 
> _*Butter London - Yummy Mummy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141113_142001.jpg
> 
> Then a day later... using the Nicole by OPI Guys &amp; Galaxies polish from the November 2014 Glam Bag on top.
> 
> I love the hint of rainbow-y glitters in this polish, it reminds me of a beautiful Winter snowfall!
> 
> _*Nicole by OPI - Guys &amp; Galaxies_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141114_135805.jpg]


That BL polish does look great on you! It's one of those that's been sitting on my wish list, but I like to get my polishes on sale, for $5 or less, and well, BL.. It's neat the way it looks beige/nude alone, and seems grey when you have the glitter on it. I like the mani in both variations, so pretty with your skin tone. And the glitter looks like a crescent moon on your ring finger!

I've been squeezing in as much as I can of the last of fall colours, but yes, it's exciting to think of the beautiful blues and glitters for winter. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## alikha

Hi,

I want to try out this lovely nail design of peacock feathers.

But it looks little hard.


----------



## acostakk

SpaRitual Optical Illusion


----------



## KeepOnSingin

No polish, but a brand new gel set  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






I got my nails redone early because 3 were broken, 2 very badly. But on this hand, these are no longer extensions -- my nails are actually that length with the gel overlay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> On my right hand, 2 nails are extensions to make them the same length as the rest of them though. But I'm so happy with how the gel has been helping my nails grow out!!


----------



## Monika1

alikha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to try out this lovely nail design of peacock feathers.
> 
> But it looks little hard.


I like how this artist has shown the step-by-step of creating this look; it makes it look more feasible to re-create. What blog is this from?


----------



## GlitterGoth

https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-e2dcFPKmuZo/UfHyLKQaocI/AAAAAAAAB0o/uWX6RjrC394/s640/blogger-image--2145577156.jpg

This colour, Revlon's Socialite. I love it, it's so pretty and the shimmer makes it look so shiny. (This is not my picture, I found it on Google.) 

I don't know what to wear next, I've got a load of Models Own nail polishes I want to try out, and on Friday I'm getting Revlon's Whimsical which I can't wait to get my hands on!


----------



## Lumaday

I've still been rocking some of my new Smitten Polishes lately. This is Out Of The Darkness. I like it overall, the sparkle is amazing, but didn't love the actual color with my skin tone.




This one is 151 Angstrom. LOVE this one... just a really nice deep teal with blue, Green, and teal glitter. I didn't feel out of place wearing it to work because although it's a glitter bomb I think the color is rather sophisticated.


----------



## ssunnysideup

I'm wearing this today. This Ruby Wing polish is fantastic. It changes color in sunlight. Like you can see in the pic below


----------



## Ms-Jelena

@@ssunnysideup that's very pretty, hun!

I'm wearing Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Tidal Wave - a gorgeous electric blue!


----------



## Monika1

ssunnysideup said:


> I'm wearing this today. This Ruby Wing polish is fantastic. It changes color in sunlight. Like you can see in the pic below


Nice combination! I love the nude you're using too. What is it?


----------



## GlitterGoth

ssunnysideup said:


> I'm wearing this today. This Ruby Wing polish is fantastic. It changes color in sunlight. Like you can see in the pic below


I want that, that is gorgeous! How does it change like that? I know you can get colour changing polishes, but I've never seen one change from a creme to a shimmer before! (At least it looks like a shimmer to me.) Is it Kitten Heels? (Just Googled, I need these in my life!)


----------



## chaostheory

I had naked nails for like two weeks because my nails were in bad shape peeling so I let them recover. Well I'm back and I did a hostess exclusive Jamberry wrap!


----------



## jesemiaud

Hard to photograph, but I'm wearing Polish Me Silly's Holy Shift. It is really pretty and is purple/copper duochrome with flashes of green once in a while.


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Flying Dragon - matte with topcoat


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish You're So Sweet You're Giving Me A Toothache topped with June Bride on the ring finger. I love this color! My favorite Gelish light pink.


----------



## Esthylove

What's the name of the polish that is custom made?? I wish I had written it down!


----------



## GlitterGoth

I'm wearing Nails Inc Connaught Square today. (This was a total bargain, Nails Inc polishes have an RRP of £11, this came in a box with two other polishes for £5, yay!) It's so sparkly. 

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-kTWzTkD5ELs/T3fhpUkJyKI/AAAAAAAAAYo/eSbgTcntmpU/s1600/IMG_1230.JPG

(Another blog picture that somebody else did, I am too lazy and technologically challenged to even bother with trying to figure out how to get a picture from my husband's I Phone onto a forum.)


----------



## Monika1

GlitterGoth said:


> I'm wearing Nails Inc Connaught Square today. (This was a total bargain, Nails Inc polishes have an RRP of £11, this came in a box with two other polishes for £5, yay!) It's so sparkly.
> 
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-kTWzTkD5ELs/T3fhpUkJyKI/AAAAAAAAAYo/eSbgTcntmpU/s1600/IMG_1230.JPG
> 
> (Another blog picture that somebody else did, I am too lazy and technologically challenged to even bother with trying to figure out how to get a picture from my husband's I Phone onto a forum.)


Oooh, that is a neat polish! I like how the blue bits are gritty but seem a bit bigger than in Zoya's original PixieDusts. I wonder if it will be hard to take off. I don't suppose it matters that much if it's that interesting and fun to wear. Does it wear well like the PixieDusts?


----------



## Monika1

Esthylove said:


> Gelish You're So Sweet You're Giving Me A Toothache topped with June Bride on the ring finger. I love this color! My favorite Gelish light pink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Cute combo! I'm always happy to see you post the gel polishes so I can see what they're like! It's a sweet pink; my mind is churning with nail art ideas with that as a base. It's one I don't have, but..


----------



## Esthylove

Monika1 said:


> Cute combo! I'm always happy to see you post the gel polishes so I can see what they're like! It's a sweet pink; my mind is churning with nail art ideas with that as a base. It's one I don't have, but..


It's hard for me to use normal polish now. I just love gel way too much! It doesn't turn a weird yellow color like Go Girl does. I might have a bad bottle but It's done it the 2 times I've used it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## GlitterGoth

Monika1 said:


> Oooh, that is a neat polish! I like how the blue bits are gritty but seem a bit bigger than in Zoya's original PixieDusts. I wonder if it will be hard to take off. I don't suppose it matters that much if it's that interesting and fun to wear. Does it wear well like the PixieDusts?


I've never tried those, so I can't say, but I applied it on Thursday night and now have major chipping on Sunday, so probably not, which is a shame because it's so sparkly! It is lovely, and I think my nail polish remover can handle it, I don't seem to find glitter that much of a hassle to get off. It is quite gritty, but I put a topcoat over it and I love the bigger purple glitters in it, they add a bit more interest and colour to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

GlitterGoth said:


> I've never tried those, so I can't say, but I applied it on Thursday night and now have major chipping on Sunday, so probably not, which is a shame because it's so sparkly! It is lovely, and I think my nail polish remover can handle it, I don't seem to find glitter that much of a hassle to get off. It is quite gritty, but I put a topcoat over it and I love the bigger purple glitters in it, they add a bit more interest and colour to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Aww, too bad, but thanks for letting me know! Agreed, the purple does give it some fun interest.


----------



## acostakk

Super blurry, but color accurate. And you can see the gold flakes 

Essence Gorgeous Bling Bling


----------



## Panda Monium

Chanel's Taboo. 






(not my pic)


----------



## Cultfigure

Zoyas Yuna from my Secret Santa


----------



## Monika1

Cultfigure said:


> Zoyas Yuna from my Secret Santa
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Thanks for posting this. Wow! It looks super dark in your photo; is that the reality in regular light, versus the mid-tone blue-green-grey that shows with really bright lighting of many blog photographers?


----------



## Cultfigure

Monika1 said:


> Thanks for posting this. Wow! It looks super dark in your photo; is that the reality in regular light, versus the mid-tone blue-green-grey that shows with really bright lighting of many blog photographers?


It's definitely darker than most swatches I've seen but not quite as dark as in my photo (iPhones are not ideal at capturing polish nuance I'm discovering!)


----------



## Damian#

nothing right now, but i wanna try


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Call of the Wild

Love this rich dark chocolate / coffee bean color!


----------



## acostakk

Fingerprints Queen For a Night




Followed by Julep Francis topped with Charming Charlie's Confetti in Her Hair


----------



## AmourAnnette

Zoya Sansa.... ah, what a beautiful shade &lt;3


----------



## Monika1

Damian# said:


> nothing right now, but i wanna try


Welcome! I hope to see the experiment.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> China Glaze - Call of the Wild
> 
> Love this rich dark chocolate / coffee bean color!


So rich, and definitely brown; nice! And a super flattering colour for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Fingerprints Queen For a Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Followed by Julep Francis topped with Charming Charlie's Confetti in Her Hair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


The second makes me ask - were you on vacation or are you just missing the summer? Wild! The first is lovely, and reminds me just a bit of Zoya's glass-flecks.


----------



## acostakk

Monika1 said:


> The second makes me ask - were you on vacation or are you just missing the summer? Wild! The first is lovely, and reminds me just a bit of Zoya's glass-flecks.


after two years of unemployment, I'm probably going back to work very soon. It's a fairly conservative environment. I'm going to have to be a bit more subdued in my manicures, at least for a while. Chalk it up to needing to work in as much bright stuff as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Christa W

Posted this in Secret Santa nails reveal but it's too awesome not to share. Excuse my shorties!!!

ILNP Peace 2 coats over black


----------



## Meggpi

AmourAnnette said:


> Zoya Sansa.... ah, what a beautiful shade &lt;3


I love this color so much in close ups but hated it on my nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  From a normal sight distance it just looked like a dusty grey-green.  Every time I see it swatched I still drool though!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Posted this in Secret Santa nails reveal but it's too awesome not to share. Excuse my shorties!!!
> 
> ILNP Peace 2 coats over black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Thanks so much for sharing this here! So, soo, gorgeous! Where is the reveal thread?


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> after two years of unemployment, I'm probably going back to work very soon. It's a fairly conservative environment. I'm going to have to be a bit more subdued in my manicures, at least for a while. Chalk it up to needing to work in as much bright stuff as possible  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Very good reason for taking advantage of the available time with the fantastic brights!


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Color Club Rebel Spirit and NYC Starry Silver Glitter.


----------



## Cultfigure

Zoya Hunter with Gilty topcoat. Seasonally appropriate. Thanks @@ivfmommy &amp;@@DragonChick!


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - Bungle Jungle

Like a red satin Christmas ornament!


----------



## Christa W

Dance Legend Phobos. Multi chrome flakie perfection. Over 2 coats Black. Wore like iron. Had to remove this morning because in a sleepy daze I removed my pedi polish and didn't protect my fingers so I had to take it off. I think I may love it as much if not more than Sulley. So hard to capture in person.


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> Essie - Bungle Jungle
> 
> Like a red satin Christmas ornament!


With the classic shimmery red like this I sometimes think: boring, why?, with all the other colours out there; but then I/you wear it and can't stop looking at the fantastic, seductive, beautiful red, and I wonder why I don't wear the ones I have more often! There is a lot to be said for that old, boring, classic red cream too..  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Dance Legend Phobos. Multi chrome flakie perfection. Over 2 coats Black. Wore like iron. Had to remove this morning because in a sleepy daze I removed my pedi polish and didn't protect my fingers so I had to take it off. I think I may love it as much if not more than Sulley. So hard to capture in person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Fantastic! I love the turquoise and blue in this one! Oh, removal, so annoying: I've even tried wearing gloves to remove the polish on the toes, and the remover went right through and ate the polish on my fingers. Even more of a mess. But I guess an excuse to try another untried, too.. I've taken trying to schedule my pedicure change only when I'm changing my mani too, but in this case I would have wanted to keep the mani too!


----------



## Meggpi

Deborah Lippmann 99Luftbaloons, the 100pt perk at Sephora, shown with my other new sparkly (I'm so subtle, I know.)


----------



## ChemLady

Cultfigure said:


> Zoyas Yuna from my Secret Santa
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


 I like your microbe!


----------



## ChemLady

Without Flash

With Flash

This is a pink holographic nail polish from Urban Outfitters. I'm really impressed with the holographicness (?) and wear time with this polish!


----------



## jesemiaud

meggpi said:


> Deborah Lippmann 99Luftbaloons, the 100pt perk at Sephora, shown with my other new sparkly (I'm so subtle, I know.)


Pretty polish, but the other sparkly bit is even more exciting...congratulations!


----------



## Cultfigure

ChemLady said:


> I like your microbe!


Thank you! My boss gave me that one (shigella/stomach ache) because I'm known for my ability to eat *anything* without ill effect but I have loads of them at home too. I like giving them as gifts because without fail, the recipient will run around all night flourishing it and telling people "Cultfigure gave me chlamydia!"


----------



## Cultfigure

meggpi said:


> Deborah Lippmann 99Luftbaloons, the 100pt perk at Sephora, shown with my other new sparkly (I'm so subtle, I know.)


Congrats!


----------



## DragonChick

Cultfigure said:


> Thank you! My boss gave me that one (shigella/stomach ache) because I'm known for my ability to eat *anything* without ill effect but I have loads of them at home too. I like giving them as gifts because without fail, the recipient will run around all night flourishing it and telling people "Cultfigure gave me chlamydia!"


I love those! I bought the ornament versions a few years back.


----------



## Cultfigure

DragonChick said:


> I love those! I bought the ornament versions a few years back.


I didn't even know! I think I'm going to need those too. Dammit!


----------



## DragonChick

Cultfigure said:


> I didn't even know! I think I'm going to need those too. Dammit!


I haven't seen them on TG's site for some time, but they did have the unicorn and kitten bouquets on sale. I think my blatant hint to the bf for one of them for Christmas was ignored, lol!


----------



## Cultfigure

DragonChick said:


> I haven't seen them on TG's site for some time, but they did have the unicorn and kitten bouquets on sale. I think my blatant hint to the bf for one of them for Christmas was ignored, lol!


They have them listed under Christmas on giantmicrobes.com in *four* different combo packages. Not to enable you or anything...


----------



## acostakk

DragonChick said:


> I haven't seen them on TG's site for some time, but they did have the unicorn and kitten bouquets on sale. I think my blatant hint to the bf for one of them for Christmas was ignored, lol!


Ohhh, the unicorn bouquet is still on sale! My kiddo wants that so bad she's willing to give up all other presents! I think it should be a special gift from her daddy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

meggpi said:


> Deborah Lippmann 99Luftbaloons, the 100pt perk at Sephora, shown with my other new sparkly (I'm so subtle, I know.)


Congratulations!


----------



## Cultfigure

acostakk said:


> Ohhh, the unicorn bouquet is still on sale! My kiddo wants that so bad she's willing to give up all other presents! I think it should be a special gift from her daddy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


OT, but ELFBOT25 gets you 25% through today only on purchases over $40. Should anyone have their eye on the unicorn bouquet.

Okay, enabling over. Carry on with the nail porn!


----------



## GlitterGoth

Monika1 said:


> Aww, too bad, but thanks for letting me know! Agreed, the purple does give it some fun interest.


I looked at the Zoya website and they have some lovely colours. They do sell them in the UK, so I think I might have to indulge in the New Year. 



Turtle said:


> Chanel's Taboo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (not my pic)


Oh wow, that is gorgeous! I am in love! I love shimmery dark purple polishes. 

Today I am wearing Revlon Spooky Skull, it was a limited edition Halloween polish, but it's a lovely shimmery sheer white that I wore so I could get away with wearing nail polish at work. It makes my nails look like they've been covered in icing (a bit like Powder Puff does, except that was a suede and with bluish shimmer instead of pinkish.) I only used two coats, but I'm fine with that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Not my picture, again.) 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-fwHdju_8aR4/UHydnqp7NVI/AAAAAAAABDE/XKqYSwjIJrw/s1600/PA140137_edited.jpg


----------



## Cultfigure

Stardust Royalty over Zoya Raven. If all holos are this easy to apply, I think I'm in love!


----------



## Monika1

Cultfigure said:


> Stardust Royalty over Zoya Raven. If all holos are this easy to apply, I think I'm in love!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Lovely nails and colour. It looks really fantastic!


----------



## brandarae

Kiss the Girl by Fair Maiden Polish. First w/flash, second pic in regular office lighting. I'm in love with this whole polish brand!


----------



## jesemiaud

brandarae said:


> Kiss the Girl by Fair Maiden Polish. First w/flash, second pic in regular office lighting. I'm in love with this whole polish brand!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Lumaday

So I've been gone for a few weeks on my honeymoon, but I'm back!  I missed makeuptalk    I hope everyone has been well and I'm loving all the great manicures I'm seeing here!

Today I have on Smitten Polish Udora's Harvest, part of their fall collection.  In low light it looks very muted but with the flash you can see the holo.

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]

[/SIZE]


----------



## Lumaday

So I got married a month ago, as in officially signed the papers just the two of us, and we had our honeymoon last week.  My official wedding ceremony with family and friends is on December 26th.  (We did it this way because we live out of state so our official ceremony will be back home in WI when we visit for Christmas, but we wanted to be married for our honeymoon)

Can anyone give me some manicure ideas?  I'm torn between doing something very simple, like Julep Soraphine (sheer white), maybe a delicate sheer pink, or doing either one with a bit of glitter on the tips like OPI Which is Which?  The glitter would match my dress top/shoes, so it could be fun.  Or I could go with muted gold or silver polish, since it is the holidays.

For reference: my dress is pale ivory with silver beading on the top - more simple and long/flowy, flowers will be burgandy roses with ivory rose accents, and my shoes are silver and glitzy on top with small gold platform heels.  I think I'm going with a rose-plum or raspberry lipstick.

Any suggestions would be great, thank you!


----------



## acostakk

prettylights said:


> So I got married a month ago, as in officially signed the papers just the two of us, and we had our honeymoon last week.  My official wedding ceremony with family and friends is on December 26th.  (We did it this way because we live out of state so our official ceremony will be back home in WI when we visit for Christmas, but we wanted to be married for our honeymoon)
> 
> Can anyone give me some manicure ideas?  I'm torn between doing something very simple, like Julep Soraphine (sheer white), maybe a delicate sheer pink, or doing either one with a bit of glitter on the tips like OPI Which is Which?  The glitter would match my dress top/shoes, so it could be fun.  Or I could go with muted gold or silver polish, since it is the holidays.
> 
> For reference: my dress is pale ivory with silver beading on the top - more simple and long/flowy, flowers will be burgandy roses with ivory rose accents, and my shoes are silver and glitzy on top with small gold platform heels.  I think I'm going with a rose-plum or raspberry lipstick.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great, thank you!


I like the sheer pink with glitter on the tips idea. From how you describe your dress, it sounds like a good fit. We had two weddings due to logistics as well  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. It's funny cause we always get "happy anniversary" greetings in July (when we had the friends and family ceremony), but we celebrate the March date as our "real" anniversary. It always takes me a minute to figure out what people are talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## acostakk

Sally Hansen Show Steel-er and Two Faced from Charming Charlie's.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Sally Hansen Show Steel-er and Two Faced from Charming Charlie's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I like what you chose to do with these!


----------



## Christa W

Sweater nails using OPI Solitare stamped with Sally Hansen Insta Dri Knockout Pink and plate is Winstonia W-222.


----------



## Christa W

prettylights said:


> So I got married a month ago, as in officially signed the papers just the two of us, and we had our honeymoon last week. My official wedding ceremony with family and friends is on December 26th. (We did it this way because we live out of state so our official ceremony will be back home in WI when we visit for Christmas, but we wanted to be married for our honeymoon)
> 
> Can anyone give me some manicure ideas? I'm torn between doing something very simple, like Julep Soraphine (sheer white), maybe a delicate sheer pink, or doing either one with a bit of glitter on the tips like OPI Which is Which? The glitter would match my dress top/shoes, so it could be fun. Or I could go with muted gold or silver polish, since it is the holidays.
> 
> For reference: my dress is pale ivory with silver beading on the top - more simple and long/flowy, flowers will be burgandy roses with ivory rose accents, and my shoes are silver and glitzy on top with small gold platform heels. I think I'm going with a rose-plum or raspberry lipstick.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great, thank you!


Glitter!!!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Sweater nails using OPI Solitare stamped with Sally Hansen Insta Dri Knockout Pink and plate is Winstonia W-222.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Aww, so cute!


----------



## Jessismith

OPI - Cuckoo for this Color, RF accent topped with Orly - Sparkling Garbage


----------



## Monika1

Jessismith said:


> OPI - Cuckoo for this Color, RF accent topped with Orly - Sparkling Garbage


Very nice! It's a perfect accent for that mani.


----------



## Lumaday

Jessismith said:


> OPI - Cuckoo for this Color, RF accent topped with Orly - Sparkling Garbage


Sparkling Garbage is one of my favorite polishes ever, I even bought a backup and one for my good friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> So I got married a month ago, as in officially signed the papers just the two of us, and we had our honeymoon last week.  My official wedding ceremony with family and friends is on December 26th.  (We did it this way because we live out of state so our official ceremony will be back home in WI when we visit for Christmas, but we wanted to be married for our honeymoon)
> 
> Can anyone give me some manicure ideas?  I'm torn between doing something very simple, like Julep Soraphine (sheer white), maybe a delicate sheer pink, or doing either one with a bit of glitter on the tips like OPI Which is Which?  The glitter would match my dress top/shoes, so it could be fun.  Or I could go with muted gold or silver polish, since it is the holidays.
> 
> For reference: my dress is pale ivory with silver beading on the top - more simple and long/flowy, flowers will be burgandy roses with ivory rose accents, and my shoes are silver and glitzy on top with small gold platform heels.  I think I'm going with a rose-plum or raspberry lipstick.
> 
> Any suggestions would be great, thank you!


I like the look of a fairly simple (or complex but quite muted) mani with a wedding dress as the attention will then be more on you and your dress; and something like a sheer one-colour mani does elongate your hands. Glitter is really pretty too though: take a look at google searches for 'bridal manicure' or 'neutral and glitter manicure' to see which placements you like most. If I were doing this, I would be trying to choose from among 3 options:

1) one colour - white (sheer white), silver, or sheer pink;

2) silver or a bluey flakie glitter with 1), but at the base of the cuticle, because I like that look for bridal (search 'bridal nail art' for an easy quick comparison of the two in google images on the first page and a half); and

3) a nude, silver, or white stamped with a close tone in a delicate ornamental pattern. I saw a very pretty one with a white/silver stamped with silver, but now can't find it.

Sorry I'm not really helping you choose between options. (These three are my preferred over the more ornate 3-D bridal nail art out there, though.) I think the three groupings of mani styles I've listed are all very beautiful; and you'll likely have a different favourite than I do anyway!


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz

OPI's "I like Boys-enberries" with Jamberry Cheetah Illusions accent/tips.  (I stretch those wraps as far as they'll go..)


----------



## Monika1

KMuntz said:


> OPI's "I like Boys-enberries" with Jamberry Cheetah Illusions accent/tips.  (I stretch those wraps as far as they'll go..)


Great strategy!


----------



## candes

Ok now this is my first time posting here.  My nails just came out so festive for the holidays that I just had to share.  But sparkly polish is rough to photograph, so I had to get creative.  None of these pictures show how lovely they came out.  Drats!  Got this Morgan Taylor polish holiday set from my spa.  I passed the Orly up for this.  Oh and they still need cleaned up a bit more around the edges.

.


----------



## Cultfigure

Zoya Imogen. The polish voted most forgiving of being slapped on top of an aging mani that doesn't match your dress when you're running late to a holiday party and need something that goes with everything and that you can trust won't get mucked up if you don't have time to wait for it to dry. Not that I did that or anything...


----------



## Lumaday

Getting festive for the holidays!  OPI Cute Lil Vixen, Julep Missy on the accent nail, and OPI Which is Witch? for the glitter.


----------



## Lumaday

Monika1 said:


> I like the look of a fairly simple (or complex but quite muted) mani with a wedding dress as the attention will then be more on you and your dress; and something like a sheer one-colour mani does elongate your hands. Glitter is really pretty too though: take a look at google searches for 'bridal manicure' or 'neutral and glitter manicure' to see which placements you like most. If I were doing this, I would be trying to choose from among 3 options:
> 
> 1) one colour - white (sheer white), silver, or sheer pink;
> 
> 2) silver or a bluey flakie glitter with 1), but at the base of the cuticle, because I like that look for bridal (search 'bridal nail art' for an easy quick comparison of the two in google images on the first page and a half); and
> 
> 3) a nude, silver, or white stamped with a close tone in a delicate ornamental pattern. I saw a very pretty one with a white/silver stamped with silver, but now can't find it.
> 
> Sorry I'm not really helping you choose between options. (These three are my preferred over the more ornate 3-D bridal nail art out there, though.) I think the three groupings of mani styles I've listed are all very beautiful; and you'll likely have a different favourite than I do anyway!


Thanks for the thoughts!  I think I want to go with sheer white like Julep Soraphine with OPI Which is Witch? for the glitter just on the tips, or maybe I will do the placement by my cuticle because that looks pretty too!  Aaaah, only a week away  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Stitchie

These still need a little bit of cleanup once I get home, but not bad for a lunch time mani at work =)

Used scotch tape to keep the trees straight and a dotting tool for all of the little dots.

_*Butter London - Marbs (base gold)_

_*Butter London - British Racing Green_

_*Butter London - Knees Up_

_*Butter London - The 444 (gold glitter)_


----------



## Monika1

candes said:


> Ok now this is my first time posting here.  My nails just came out so festive for the holidays that I just had to share.  But sparkly polish is rough to photograph, so I had to get creative.  None of these pictures show how lovely they came out.  Drats!  Got this Morgan Taylor polish holiday set from my spa.  I passed the Orly up for this.  Oh and they still need cleaned up a bit more around the edges.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 041.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f.jpg


I really love your glamour setting shot for the first photo. It suits it so very well! Loving the Christmas nails. And now I barely have enough time to do a bunch! Oh, and welcome! It's a great first post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Monika1

Here's my current mani. I still have some catching up to do with some I want to post for the 31 Day Challenge, but it's not going anywhere and I still have more Christmas cards to finish! Aargh! And a few spots to clean off my camera lens, it appears. Gel nail polish Revel Spree is a deeper but turquoise-leaning blue that looks more true-blue in some swatches I've seen, but really does have the green edge.


----------



## Lumaday

Stitchie said:


> These still need a little bit of cleanup once I get home, but not bad for a lunch time mani at work =)
> 
> Used scotch tape to keep the trees straight and a dotting tool for all of the little dots.
> 
> _*Butter London - Marbs (base gold)_
> 
> _*Butter London - British Racing Green_
> 
> _*Butter London - Knees Up_
> 
> _*Butter London - The 444 (gold glitter)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20141218_141352.jpg


Adorable, I just love it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## candes

Monika1 said:


> I really love your glamour setting shot for the first photo. It suits it so very well! Loving the Christmas nails. And now I barely have enough time to do a bunch! Oh, and welcome! It's a great first post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!  Actually it was my first holiday nails ever!  I bit my nails for 50 years!  Oh and the glamour shot was to get light to shine on them since sparkles don't come out well.  But doing those nails was a breeze with just my $10 holiday kit.  The color is amazing in person.  I very highly recommend this kit.  I am picking up a new years for me and another Xmas for my daughter later today.


----------



## chaostheory

I'm wearing Hit Polish's "Jingle all the way" over top Julep's "Valerie" 

The indie came from @@jocedun it's so beautiful!! I only owned one indie and she gifted me THREE more!!! I am so excited!


----------



## Christa W

Wore this since Thursday. OPI My Private Jet, Wet N' Wild I Need A a Refresh Mint (new formula) with stamping and Zoya Godiva




Geeking out now Robert from Nail'd it liked it on IG


----------



## Christa W

candes said:


> Ok now this is my first time posting here. My nails just came out so festive for the holidays that I just had to share. But sparkly polish is rough to photograph, so I had to get creative. None of these pictures show how lovely they came out. Drats! Got this Morgan Taylor polish holiday set from my spa. I passed the Orly up for this. Oh and they still need cleaned up a bit more around the edges.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 041.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f.jpg


Welcome!!! I love these!! Definitely perfect for the holidays.


----------



## acostakk

I love Christmas nails!

Pinky, Avon Midnight Green topped with Pure Ice Feelin Ornamental

Ring, Avon Midnight Green with decal from Ebay

Next two fingers, Urban Decay Mrs Mia Wallace topped with Pure Ice Santa Merry Me

Thumb, Mrs Mia Wallace alone




I tried the two Pure Ice glitters on their own. They turned out a sheer pale gold with just a bit of color sprinkled thru. Pretty in a kind of subdued way. But it's a festive season and I need more bling!


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> I love Christmas nails!
> 
> Pinky, Avon Midnight Green topped with Pure Ice Feelin Ornamental
> 
> Ring, Avon Midnight Green with decal from Ebay
> 
> Next two fingers, Urban Decay Mrs Mia Wallace topped with Pure Ice Santa Merry Me
> 
> Thumb, Mrs Mia Wallace alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> I tried the two Pure Ice glitters on their own. They turned out a sheer pale gold with just a bit of color sprinkled thru. Pretty in a kind of subdued way. But it's a festive season and I need more bling!


Such a pretty combination, and the decal really ties it together beautifully!


----------



## Monika1

Christa W said:


> Wore this since Thursday. OPI My Private Jet, Wet N' Wild I Need A a Refresh Mint (new formula) with stamping and Zoya Godiva
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> Geeking out now Robert from Nail'd it liked it on IG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


I can understand why he liked it; the brown gold light blue is a novel and awesome combination for the season!


----------



## Jessismith

Sparkly Tinsel Christmas Nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Nina Ultra Pro - Electric Slide over Nina Ultra Pro - Lime Light -- under glitters: Orly - Sasha My Way and China Glaze Fairy Dust.


----------



## Cultfigure

Butter London Bric-a-Brac with freehand silver candy stripes because I'm bored at work and it's Christmas Eve


----------



## Ryan Chamberlain

OPI's "OPI Red" with OPI's "Jade Is The New Black" and Julep "Tazeen" on my ring fingers.

Red, Gold, and Green...I'm like the karma chameleon. LOL!


----------



## MissTrix

My Xmas mani...



polishes used: Darling Diva "Sassy Ass Mouth", Color Club "Holiday Splendor", and Girly Bits "A Twinkle in Time"


----------



## Jessismith

OPI DS - Mystery over Essie - Devil's Advocate

Both very dark purpley blacks, OPI has a gold-bronze glitter, which is pulling the whole look toward bronze - brown and I'm not loving that. Wishing more purple was coming through.


----------



## nifty

Hi guys, I am newish; I initially joined to do some nail polish swaps. Anyway, I tried out cloud art for the first time today, and it's not awful enough to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am wearing cnd vinylux Sun Bleached, Ciate Guest List, and Cult cosmetics Joshua Tree.


----------



## Monika1

Cultfigure said:


> Butter London Bric-a-Brac with freehand silver candy stripes because I'm bored at work and it's Christmas Eve
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Your nails have grown really well!


----------



## Monika1

nifty said:


> Hi guys, I am newish; I initially joined to do some nail polish swaps. Anyway, I tried out cloud art for the first time today, and it's not awful enough to share  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am wearing cnd vinylux Sun Bleached, Ciate Guest List, and Cult cosmetics Joshua Tree.


Welcome! Looking forward to seeing many more nail posts! It's a cute, soft combo. What is your experience with Vinylux vs other polishes?


----------



## NotTheMama

Had a few friends over for a spa day over the weekend...here is my creation, polish is by Nails, Inc. I forget which color it is, but I can look when I get home from work. On top are some nail decals I found at Dollar General. They are the kind where you peel off the plastic &amp; wet it down, like temporary tattoos. I actually really like how it came out.


----------



## nifty

Monika1 said:


> Welcome! Looking forward to seeing many more nail posts! It's a cute, soft combo. What is your experience with Vinylux vs other polishes?


Thanks, and thanks! Vinylux polishes apply a bit thick and goopy, so I find it best to use very thin coats; the finish is smooth and shiny this way. I sometimes need three coats for perfect coverage, and a top coat is essential for these polishes because I feel like they are prone to surface damage even hours after drying. Overall, I really like these polishes because of the color hues and finish.


----------



## chaostheory

New years nails! Julep Ledi and Margot, a jamberry accent and Ulta quake top coat


----------



## Jessismith

OPI - Haven't the Foggiest, with a little China Glaze - Fairy Dust over top for some extra glowy sparkle.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> New years nails! Julep Ledi and Margot, a jamberry accent and Ulta quake top coat


I love what you chose to combine on this one!


----------



## Lumaday

NYE mani with Urban Decay Chaos and Ziggy on top. I love Ziggy but it's a mini and I think this is my last mani with it, it's nearly gone. I really need to find a dupe! Any ideas? It's multicolor glitter with gold, pink, and blue. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## Monika1

Happy new year, folks!


----------



## MissTrix

Sinful Colors Dream On with CbL Davros topper


----------



## Christa W

Been changing my nails daily for work but haven't taken pictures of most of them. Just took off Zoya Cosmo. I love seeing what you guys have been doing!!


----------



## NotTheMama

My latest mani...the purple is Nicole by OPI, and I can't remember what the glitter one is...I'll have to look when I get home. I love this combo, I've gotten a lot of compliments on it today.


----------



## Christine Tortichka

Just saw this cute nail art and I want to make this with my best friend too.


----------



## bellakenz

jennycateyez said:


> not wearing any right now, i never paint my nails because it only lasts a day or two they always chip:icon_love


try the gel polish! its amazing and stays on for sometime without chipping


----------



## annatomical

A. England, Briar Rose.  Love it.


----------



## nifty

Belated Happy New Years! I am wearing Ciate Tweed and Tails, with Nails Inc Royal Botanical Gardens and Butter London Wellies brushed on top with a fan brush, which I tried for the first time! I also brushed on an irridescent flakey from unknown indie origin (I think I got it on Etsy), but it was really hard to photograph; you can see it better in the second pic.


----------



## acostakk

New Years nails I forgot to post:

Sally Hansen Pacific Blue (Classic version) with Sally Hansen Midnight Glitz


----------



## Jessismith

A little gradient holo with OPI DS Classic and Layla Flash Black


----------



## Monika1

annatomical said:


> A. England, Briar Rose.  Love it.


Agreed. It's a lovely colour and inspires those more delicate mani looks!

Good luck with the decluttering goals!


----------



## chaostheory

Julep Paula and a jamberry accent!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> Julep Paula and a jamberry accent!


Super pretty combination!


----------



## KatieS131

chaosintoart said:


> Julep Paula and a jamberry accent!


Your Jamberry accents are always so fun and they match the polish color(s) perfectly!


----------



## chaostheory

KatieS131 said:


> Your Jamberry accents are always so fun and they match the polish color(s) perfectly!


thanks for saying that and not getting sick of them! I hosted a party in september and I got SO many wraps for free that i'm trying to use one for every mani so they get used up eventually! it's almost exhausting trying to find polish to go with all of them every time but I need to make sure they get used!


----------



## lochnessie

It's been too long since I've posted in here! This is Octopus Party Nail Lacquer Crepusuclar, stamped with A England Tristam. I love holos that have just a little something extra to them!


----------



## nifty

@chaosintoart: your accent reminded me I had maybelline colorshow tattoos lying around  Really awesome dollar store find, I had been meaning to try them out. 





I am wearing Different Dimension Solar Flares, which I really love; it's a nude with red microglitter, I think, so pretty. The blue one is Picture Polish Denim w/ CULT cosmetics Troubadour topcoat, which is giving that slight yellow shine to Denim. Denim is soo pretty by itself too. Hope everyone is having a good Tuesday.


----------



## kittenbiscuits

Ulta brand - Shopping Spree

Zoya Pixie Dust - Ginni

Got both on sale!


----------



## NotTheMama

The green is Color Club, no name on the bottle, the glitter topper is Rainbow Honey but I don't remember which one. Yet another one that I love, and got lots of compliments on. One of the girls at work had on a pair of green pants that exactly matched the green on my nails, it was too funny!!

ETA-not sure why it shows up sideways, sorry!! Also, it looks more teal or turquoise, but they are green....weird.


----------



## Pixi

Barry M, Black and Silk in the shade Heather.

I honestly can't get enough of Barry M, so cheap, so easy to use, such good results!


----------



## Monika1

Pollysmom said:


> image.jpg
> 
> The green is Color Club, no name on the bottle, the glitter topper is Rainbow Honey but I don't remember which one. Yet another one that I love, and got lots of compliments on. One of the girls at work had on a pair of green pants that exactly matched the green on my nails, it was too funny!!
> 
> ETA-not sure why it shows up sideways, sorry!! Also, it looks more teal or turquoise, but they are green....weird.


I really like this combination. So pretty; you're getting compliments on this one from me for sure. And if it looks even more blue, even better! The combination plus the stars is really great. :wub:


----------



## acostakk

Bondi Starry Night with Sinful Colors Green Ocean. I went ahead and wore this to the first day on the new job  . I figured they might as well get used to it early on! No one has complained (at least not that ice heard about).


----------



## Meggpi

I Love Nail Polish in Atlantis.  I was experimenting getting her multichrome flakies opaque.  This is 4 coats, and impossible to capture on a crappy camera phone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Here's some of my last few manis:

Terrible pic (I took it while riding in the car from Denver to Wisconsin, aka very bored) but here's Zoya Chita and Chyna for Christmas:




For my wedding the day after Christmas I went with Zoya Godiva.  I didn't take a pic - too busy that day!

[SIZE=13.63636302948px]Sorry for the polish mess on these next two, I didn't clean up yet when I took these.[/SIZE]

This is OPI In a Holidaze with Zoya Maria Louisa on the accent nail.    I like this shade because in bright light it looks like a cherry red, but in lower light it looks like a deeper vampy red.   It was fun to watch it change.





Now I have on OPI Don't Pretzel My Buttons.  Good application in two coats except for a little patchiness you can see on my middle finger.  I think I would like this color better on me if my nails were shorter - as it is I'm not sure about it.


----------



## Monika1

acostakk said:


> Bondi Starry Night with Sinful Colors Green Ocean. I went ahead and wore this to the first day on the new job  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I figured they might as well get used to it early on! No one has complained (at least not that ice heard about).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image.jpg


Ooh I have to use my flakies. This is gorgeous! Glad the job allows some fun on the nails.


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> Here's some of my last few manis:
> 
> Terrible pic (I took it while riding in the car from Denver to Wisconsin, aka very bored) but here's Zoya Chita and Chyna for Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10931476_887751946337_8852720949977345578_n.jpg
> 
> For my wedding the day after Christmas I went with Zoya Godiva.  I didn't take a pic - too busy that day!
> 
> [SIZE=13.63636302948px]Sorry for the polish mess on these next two, I didn't clean up yet when I took these.[/SIZE]
> 
> This is OPI In a Holidaze with Zoya Maria Louisa on the accent nail.    I like this shade because in bright light it looks like a cherry red, but in lower light it looks like a deeper vampy red.   It was fun to watch it change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10516883_887751911407_3116445799322529944_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10409554_887751926377_5523217593965864288_n.jpg
> 
> Now I have on OPI Don't Pretzel My Buttons.  Good application in two coats except for a little patchiness you can see on my middle finger.  I think I would like this color better on me if my nails were shorter - as it is I'm not sure about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10931250_887751896437_3386052366299978850_n.jpg


Yup, I need to catch up too on posting some recent ones. I actually really like OPI DPMB on you with the nails at this length.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## NotTheMama

Monika1 said:


> I really like this combination. So pretty; you're getting compliments on this one from me for sure. And if it looks even more blue, even better! The combination plus the stars is really great. :wub:


Thank you!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

This is really disappointing for an OPI... I just did this mani last night with base and SV and have chips already, which rarely happens to me since I started using SV. I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to cause this. I'm actually a little perplexed, but I guess I'll just add some glitter tips!


----------



## Monika1

prettylights said:


> This is really disappointing for an OPI... I just did this mani last night with base and SV and have chips already, which rarely happens to me since I started using SV. I didn't do anything out of the ordinary to cause this. I'm actually a little perplexed, but I guess I'll just add some glitter tips!
> 
> My comment: ..........
> 
> Oh, yuck that is really disappointing. I don't think I've heard that about Don't Pretzel before; maybe It's a fluke with that bottle? Glad you're saving it with glitter!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20150108_224952.jpg


----------



## klt19

Wow so many beautiful nails! I'm new so this is my first nail post, haha. Here is mine! First base coat is OPI Natural Nail Base Coat. Nail polish is Essie "Ballet Slippers." Then on my ring fingers I used a pointed Q-Tip (after applying wet nail polish) to swipe off at an angle. Then I applied some of my silver glitter striper polish. It's Stripe Rite (available at Sally's). It doesn't have a name, but it's the silver one! Then top coat Seche Vite.

Also, here is a mini *first impression* review on the *Essie "Ballet Slippers"* (smaller size) since it's the first time trying it and any Essie polish. It applies quite sheer so must use more than one coat for higher opacity. It was kind of hard to apply since it has a smaller brush. Kind of a pain since I'm not as "advanced" at nail polish yet, haha. I hope this helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Reply back letting me know your favorite polishes! I'm in search of new colors to add to my collection! Tell me your favorite base/top coats too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

- Kailey

P.S. Could someone tell me how to add an image? I tried from iPhoto to Pages (copy and paste method). But doesn't work.


----------



## SoccerMomX3

OPI's Purple with a Pupose with a halo on my ring finger, no picture because it was a rough week at work and it's chipped  

Welcom Kailey! 

Right now my favorite base coat is from Sephora, Fourmula X, it's their brand.  My favorite top coat is Inm Out the Door, but the Formula X is a very very close second right now!


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - Punki Purple

It's a matte, a darker bright, but of course I glossed it up with some SV tc.


----------



## Monika1

Monika1 said:


> That is so annoying! I would so miss you ladies (and gents). It has been very quiet today and I'm hoping it's just taking us all some time to adjust, but this is not so easy...
> 
> Trying to post, let's see...
> 
> OK, I found my old images in 'My Media'.
> 
> But the 'Image' icon only allows me to enter a url. I don't have one for my images, so now what?
> 
> Now I'm going to try 'More Reply Options'. Aha! I see 'Attach Files' below... I try the 'Browse' button, and it seems to have gotten it , but it isn't showing up in the window here. Now I'll try the 'Attach This File' button.... And now there's a little picture thing below my text window. OK now I have to sellect the 'Add to Post' text next to it...
> 
> 
> 
> Easter pinks and scallop lt.jpg &lt;&lt;&lt; this link thing showed up but I still don't see my image or how it would look here. Huh. Did it work? I'll try posting this message now....


Welcome Kailey @@klt19 ! Here is my past set of "stream of consciousness" directions for how to post an image. I hope they help, so we can all see your image for the nail art experiment you have described; it sounds exciting!


----------



## NotTheMama

klt19 said:


> Wow so many beautiful nails! I'm new so this is my first nail post, haha. Here is mine! First base coat is OPI Natural Nail Base Coat. Nail polish is Essie "Ballet Slippers." Then on my ring fingers I used a pointed Q-Tip (after applying wet nail polish) to swipe off at an angle. Then I applied some of my silver glitter striper polish. It's Stripe Rite (available at Sally's). It doesn't have a name, but it's the silver one! Then top coat Seche Vite.
> 
> Also, here is a mini *first impression* review on the *Essie "Ballet Slippers"* (smaller size) since it's the first time trying it and any Essie polish. It applies quite sheer so must use more than one coat for higher opacity. It was kind of hard to apply since it has a smaller brush. Kind of a pain since I'm not as "advanced" at nail polish yet, haha. I hope this helped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Reply back letting me know your favorite polishes! I'm in search of new colors to add to my collection! Tell me your favorite base/top coats too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> - Kailey
> 
> P.S. Could someone tell me how to add an image? I tried from iPhoto to Pages (copy and paste method). But doesn't work.


Welcome!!

If you're using mobile version you need to switch to the full site. Then click on "more reply options" and you can choose a pic and add it to the post.

Hope this helps!


----------



## klt19

@@SoccerMomX3 @ @@Monika1 Wow thank you all for your nice comments! Thank you for your help too! Let me see if it works. ^_^ :lol:

Btw, so far holding up. Also my favorite polish so far is by L'Oreal called Royalty Reinvented. Oh my gosh it lasted a while without any chips and no top or base coat!(I didn't have any at the time) It's this beautiful purple, which is my favorite color! I had to take it off myself since my nails were growing. It applies easily too! So if you love purple like me, you could definitely check that one out! :lol:

- Kailey


----------



## kittenbiscuits

Rainbow Honey - Rosey Bot

Zoya - Ginni

Rainbow Honey - Lemon Sorbet


----------



## isabelfromcali

I'm currently wearing Julep Emerson and a clear top coat.

My previous two DIY manis were a Julep white polish with a Formula X splatter topcoat in black:




And a black Formula X polish with gold glitter Formula X tips.


----------



## PA Anna

I should had taken a picture because I received a lot of compliments. I jsut removed RBG in Oxblood off my fingernails. Deep color and glossy. I did not like it because it chipped after 2 days. This is with a base coat, 2 nail polish coats, and a top coat.

I haven't painted my nails in years and started to get into it again because of the beauty subs.


----------



## Jessismith

Revlon Colorstay - Wild Strawberry. Put it over Revlon CS - Rich Raspberry. One of my messier manis, but loving the glowy fuschia.


----------



## Meggpi

My friend found Deborah Lippmann Cleopatra in New York on clearance at Ulta for $1.60 (!!!) and grabbed it for me. This is two coats with no undies.


----------



## GlitterGoth

I'm wearing two coats of Barry M's Starlight, it's a limited edition Christmas glitter and I am love with its sparklyness.

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-5iv-gAfjgfQ/VCxgifClebI/AAAAAAAABm8/kqOde-JaL3U/s1600/Starlight%2B(4).jpeg

(This is what it looks like in the bottle, I can't find any swatches that aren't over colour, but it's so gorgeous I didn't want to detract from the glitter by putting it over another polish and as long as I had a star on each nail I was happy.) I ended up gently patting it down with my finger between coats to stop the glitter lifting up and did two thick layers of Revlon quick dry topcoat, which seems to have worked.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klt19

@@GlitterGoth Is the Revlon topcoat good like long lasting too? I'm looking for a good top coat from the drugstore that dries fast but keeps the nails lasting a while.


----------



## GlitterGoth

I think it's pretty good, I use the quick dry basecoat and topcoat and my nail polish lasts long enough for me. (My nails are awful though, and I spend far too much time in water, so your mileage may vary.) I'm going to report that I have no chips nearly 24 hours later and that is a miracle for me because I always end up messing up my nails somehow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Here's a review. 

http://angelicbb.blogspot.co.uk/2012/06/move-over-seche-vite-revlons-taking.html

(I avoid colour transfer by not wiping the brush when I take it out of the bottle and dripping topcoat on the nail, then working very quickly and using a light touch spread it over the rest of the nail.)


----------



## Lumaday

This is my first Ethereal Laquer and I think it's totally gorgeous.  Not only does it have color shift from peach to a bronze tone but it's also full of holographic shimmer.  The color is Rose Ravira with Indigo Bananas A Star to Sail By (rose-gold glitter topper) on the accent nail.


----------



## Jessismith

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength - Black Tie. This shimmery duochrome is irridescent like a black pearl, or a black jelly bean  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Esthylove

Gelish Seafoam, Sleek White and light gold Martha Stewart glitter. I originally was going to do the glitter nail with all white, but the white was really thin and didn't want to end up hating my mani for 2 weeks, so I paired it with Seafoam. To do the glitter I did 2 coats of foundation gel (curing between each layer) then doing one coat of Top It Off, curing then leaving the tacky surface on the nail, patting it down then apply TIO, cure then dip it in the glitter, followed by your final coat of TIO. Deff a pain in the butt messing with loose glitter. I was glitterfied when I was done!


----------



## RenoFab

Nancy by Julep


----------



## nifty

I tried some stamping, but my top coat washed it out; anything to prevent that? I love this yellow, but it was hard to clean up. I am wearing Barry M Mustard and Nail Pattern Boldness Greyt Pumpkin. Stamping is with CULT cosmetics Boneyards.


----------



## Meggpi

Playing with some impulse bought water decals from Born Pretty. Polish is Julep Winter.


----------



## Stitchie

meggpi said:


> Playing with some impulse bought water decals from Born Pretty. Polish is Julep Winter.


Cuteee!

I've had a cart full of their water decals for a while now but can't make myself pull the trigger lol This may have pushed me over the edge =)


----------



## Meggpi

Stitchie said:


> Cuteee!
> 
> I've had a cart full of their water decals for a while now but can't make myself pull the trigger lol This may have pushed me over the edge =)


They are so cheap I can't say no. I actually got these a while ago and when I opened them I didn't remember buying them.  I'm like why do I have these ugly yellow feathers?  I was actually looking for more cheap fun stuff and saw them for sale and the picture had them over gray and was like 'THATs why I bought those!'  Derp.


----------



## Christa W

My Gir mani using OPI My Current Crush and Sinfulshine Spitfire. I made decals using plate XXXII from My Online Shop.


----------



## PA Anna

I think I need to paint my nails a few more times before I start posting pictures. I'm wearing SquareHue passeig de gracia with a base coat and a top coat.


----------



## LAminerals

Clear! LoL how boring eh?


----------



## Jessismith

Zoya - Paloma

Not what I expected from the bottle. It's a true jelly. Very rosy at first, then reddens with coats. Took 5 coats to get to this depth. I thought would be more plum-berry from bottle, but it's pretty much just red.

edit: ok, it does berry up a bit in the sun/natural light. Better.


----------



## nifty

Jessismith said:


> Zoya - Paloma
> 
> Not what I expected from the bottle. It's a true jelly. Very rosy at first, then reddens with coats. Took 5 coats to get to this depth. I thought would be more plum-berry from bottle, but it's pretty much just red.
> 
> edit: ok, it does berry up a bit in the sun/natural light. Better.


This color is great, I need more jellies in my life.


----------



## Nic1986

Here's my last mani, Gargle Blaster by Painted Sabotage. I wore this polish for well over a week AND cut my nails. This pic was after all of that, all I had before I cut my nails was a tiny bit of tip wear. I probably could have gotten a few more days out of it! And I'm super hard on my hands, as you can tell by the shape of my poor, dry cuticles   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />







I did this last night, it's WNW Gray's Anatomy with a couple of Kiss nail tattoos on the ring fingers. I couldn't capture the pinky-purple awesomeness of Gray's Anatomy with the camera on my phone, so I snagged a photo off of Google images from someone who could (the last pic). The nail tattoos were super easy to apply, and I think they're so stinking cute!


----------



## Jessismith

OPI -- Live and Let Die


----------



## marrymemakeup

In my view you must wear those type of nail polish at dark time and if you can add blink colors it will looks beautiful.


----------



## chaostheory

This is Deborah Lippmann's "Polka Dots and Moonbeams" with a Jamberry accent! I think this is my favorite polish because I'm a sucker for polka dot polishes! It's similar to a few Julep ones I have!


----------



## Meggpi

^^^

It must be a speckled kind of day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  This is Hit Polish "I Love Your Orchid Ways" that I picked up from her hiatus sale.


----------



## Christa W

meggpi said:


> ^^^
> 
> It must be a speckled kind of day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is Hit Polish "I Love Your Orchid Ways" that I picked up from her hiatus sale.


Love this!!


----------



## Monika1

Nic1986 said:


> Here's my last mani, Gargle Blaster by Painted Sabotage. I wore this polish for well over a week AND cut my nails. This pic was after all of that, all I had before I cut my nails was a tiny bit of tip wear. I probably could have gotten a few more days out of it! And I'm super hard on my hands, as you can tell by the shape of my poor, dry cuticles   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did this last night, it's WNW Gray's Anatomy with a couple of Kiss nail tattoos on the ring fingers. I couldn't capture the pinky-purple awesomeness of Gray's Anatomy with the camera on my phone, so I snagged a photo off of Google images from someone who could (the last pic). The nail tattoos were super easy to apply, and I think they're so stinking cute!


I love the sweater sleeve in the pic too!


----------



## Monika1

chaosintoart said:


> This is Deborah Lippmann's "Polka Dots and Moonbeams" with a Jamberry accent! I think this is my favorite polish because I'm a sucker for polka dot polishes! It's similar to a few Julep ones I have!


It's an awesome combination!


----------



## Lumaday

My last two:

Smitten Polish Sparkling Orchid.  Please excuse the crappy paint job and smudge, I did this one in a hurry before going out one night.  This polish has a more intense rainbow sparkle than my picture shows.  The second photo, compliments of http://www.emilydenisephotography.com/blog/?p=5451 , is more color/sparkle accurate.







Right now I have on: Formula X Extraordinary (light gray/griege) on all but the accent nail, with Smitten Polish Tornado Skies layered over (it is a grey base with beautiful green/bluish shimmer).  The accent nail is Essie Parka Perfect.


----------



## Damarys

Current polish: Flying Dragon from China Glaze. Don't mind the poor paint job.

http://i58.tinypic.com/ambfnr.jpg


----------



## Lumaday

Jessismith said:


> Zoya - Paloma
> 
> Not what I expected from the bottle. It's a true jelly. Very rosy at first, then reddens with coats. Took 5 coats to get to this depth. I thought would be more plum-berry from bottle, but it's pretty much just red.
> 
> edit: ok, it does berry up a bit in the sun/natural light. Better.


I have this polish but haven't worn it on its own yet.  I'm too impatient to wait through all those layers!  I do like it to deepen or change a color though, it's so versatile, and for jelly sandwiches.


----------



## nifty

Picture is blurry, but I wanted to try something different with nail tape,


----------



## missmoniMUA

Right now OPI Miami Beet...but my other favorite is OPI Barefoot in Barcelona, it's such a beautiful rosy nude!


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - No More Film


----------



## chaostheory

This is my 12th man-icure in celebration of the Seahawks going to the Superbowl for the second year in a row! woo!
 

This is two Essie polishes, "Butler Please" and "The More the Merrier" 

Go hawks!


----------



## Lumaday

chaosintoart said:


> This is my 12th man-icure in celebration of the Seahawks going to the Superbowl for the second year in a row! woo!
> 
> This is two Essie polishes, "Butler Please" and "The More the Merrier"
> 
> Go hawks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I like your mani, but you beat my Packers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Best of luck in the game though!


----------



## Lumaday

My last mani.  I started with a base of Zoya Zuza, which is just sooo gorgeous:




Then I added two coats of Emily de Molly Monet's Garden.  It's a beautiful teal jelly base with various sizes and color of glitter.  It's really stunning on, I wish I could get a good photo of it!  I did a close up so you can see more of the glitter pieces.  I've had it on since Thursday when I took this photo, so sorry about the chips.





This is a much better photo from http://landof10kpolishes.blogspot.com/2014/03/emily-de-molly-monets-garden.html .  I really need to work on my lighting situation.


----------



## RenoFab

Ruffian Red


----------



## Stitchie

My cutesy Valentine's nails =)

First time trying out newspaper nails and I'm quite happy with how they turned out! Added little Zoya pixiedust hearts for some texture.

Polishes used:

_*Butter London - Billy No Mates (Gray Cream)
*Butter London - Snog (Pink Cream)
*Butter London - Disco Biscuit (Jelly Pink on gradient nails)
*Butter London - Gobsmacked (Charcoal Gray)
*Zoya - Arabella (Pixiedust hearts)_

_*MakeItStickDesigns on Etsy - Large Chevron Decals_


----------



## Meggpi

KB Shimmer Low &amp; Be Bold


----------



## Lumaday

Zoya Lotus.  This was an untried, I really like it.  The shade of purple is toned down enough for work and the pink shimmer really makes it special.


----------



## CaseyR

Essence's Chic Reloaded and Ciat_é_'s Risky Business.  Really liking the Ciat_é _stuff so far!


----------



## Jessismith

L'Oréal - Rough Around the Edges

Love the silver microshimmers, plus it's just really shiny.


----------



## Geek2

Beautiful! Love the blue with the shimmer! Thanks for posting.  I'll have to check out this polish after seeing this.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## KeepOnSingin

I love looking at all your polished fingers! I'm not allowed to wear anything but clear polish (nursing school), so my nails are boring!


----------



## Monika1

KeepOnSingin said:


> I love looking at all your polished fingers! I'm not allowed to wear anything but clear polish (nursing school), so my nails are boring!


It's exciting that you're doing it, but sorry to hear you can't enjoy polish outside of weekends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Monika1 said:


> It's exciting that you're doing it, but sorry to hear you can't enjoy polish outside of weekends.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Yeah. I've just stopped wearing polish (except clear -- gotta keep that shine on) entirely because my clinicals are in the middle of the week.


----------



## Ricci

Fashion playground topped with matte about you By Essie


----------



## Monika1

Toes: Nubar Night Sparkle - not entirely sure about it for toes just because it's a very deep navy (and it definitely looks blue, not black) and the sparkle really doesn't show very well. There seems to be a silver and turquoise aspect to the glitter. Pretty, but subtle enough it doesn't stand out well from the toenails.

Fingers: Nubar Blue Hydrangea - it's really gorgeous on the fingernails, a light blue cream with a fine underlying shimmer, which doesn't actually show, but the resulting effect is soft. This lighter colour actually goes well with my skin-tone, where many lighter colours, I find, especially in the lavendar family, aren't that flattering. This one? Love!


----------



## RenoFab

Zoya Dot two coats and Julep Hartleigh top coat


----------



## klt19

@@KeepOnSingin I can't help but notice the nails in your profile pic. They're so pretty! It reminds of my favorite polish by L'Oreal called Royalty Reinvented. Purple is my favorite color!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## klt19

On my nails are *Essie Mint Candy Apple* and *L'Oreal Pop The Bubbles*. For base coat I use OPI Base Coat and top coat is Seche Vite. A similar color to the Essie is Revlon Socialite. It's so pretty! It reminds of Cinderella blue kind of color.

Update: So far it's still on and looks nice! ^_^  

- Kailey


----------



## klt19

@@RenoFab That is SO cute! Perfect for Valentines Day! Love it  :lol:


----------



## CaseyR

Decided to do all my nails this time with Ciat_é_'s Risky Business.  It came in a three pack of minis, so I'm looking forward to also trying the other two shades


----------



## KeepOnSingin

klt19 said:


> @@KeepOnSingin I can't help but notice the nails in your profile pic. They're so pretty! It reminds of my favorite polish by L'Oreal called Royalty Reinvented. Purple is my favorite color!  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks! And that's exactly what the polish is!! It's one of my favorites   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RaeW

From the February PSMH box-Finger Paint in Romanticism Ruby. It's really a gorgeous color! Huh. I thought I did a pretty good mani...taking a pic sure shows ALL the mistakes lol


----------



## RaeW

Noob.  I forgot to add the picture.


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - Fair Game. Wow, I didn't expect to love this dusty blue so much. It'gorgeous!!





Sinful Colors - Ice Dream over Essie - Fair Game


----------



## Jessismith

Revlon Top Speed - Forbidden. This pretty deep red has a great formula and wore very well. Perhaps Revlon is redeemed for me. Hmmmmm. The mani is a bit messy - I had slapped this on over something else.


----------



## Jessismith

Happy Valentine's Day!

Essie - Miami Nice over Essie - Haute in the Heat


----------



## Geek2

Two coats of Nails Inc Victoria Beckham in Bamboo White. This was my first time trying Nails Inc polish. I was in a hurry and just quickly did two coats. I was frustrated at first that one coat didn't cover as well but with two coats it looked great. I'm not the best with nails but I keep practicing.


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - Mango Bango


----------



## Geek2

Just got a Julep Hearthleigh polish in the glossybox and decided to layer it on top of the Nails Inc. Victoria Beckham I was wearing. I like the combo. My 8-yr old daughter thought the hearts were too much for me though.


----------



## CaseyR

Reija said:


> Just got a Julep Hearthleigh polish in the glossybox and decided to layer it on top of the Nails Inc. Victoria Beckham I was wearing. I like the combo. My 8-yr old daughter thought the hearts were too much for me though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep hearts.jpg


Looks great!  Love the combination you used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lumaday

Whew, I haven't been on here in a while!  So here's my last few manis:

Twisted Polish "Heart Throb".  Beautiful dark vampy maroon with gorgeous holo.





Zoya Evvie:




Evvie with Orly Sparkling Garbage on top, for extra holo goodness:




Smitten Polish Cauldron Bubble (smoky black/gray with holo) with OPI Comet in the Sky on top:





I LOVE OPI Comet...such a cool top coat, tons of color changing glitter of various sizes/shapes. I think I'm gonna buy a backup!

Last week I had on Zoya Aubrey, then I put Julep Adele over the top which made a pretty cool shimmer shift polish with gold/green flash.


----------



## Jessismith

OPI Russian Navy -- a classic favorite for short nails


----------



## Lumaday

Reija said:


> Two coats of Nails Inc Victoria Beckham in Bamboo White. This was my first time trying Nails Inc polish. I was in a hurry and just quickly did two coats. I was frustrated at first that one coat didn't cover as well but with two coats it looked great. I'm not the best with nails but I keep practicing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> victoria beckham nail polish.jpg


Your nails look great, you have a nice polish line around the cuticle which is something I struggle with even after years of painting.


----------



## Lumaday

Jessismith said:


> OPI Russian Navy -- a classic favorite for short nails


Great color, I have Zoya Neve which looks similar based on your photo.  I haven't used it yet.  I've also seen this color matte and it looks fab that way too!


----------



## Lumaday

Reija said:


> Just got a Julep Hearthleigh polish in the glossybox and decided to layer it on top of the Nails Inc. Victoria Beckham I was wearing. I like the combo. My 8-yr old daughter thought the hearts were too much for me though.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Julep hearts.jpg


what a fun mani  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

Lumaday said:


> Whew, I haven't been on here in a while!  So here's my last few manis:
> 
> Twisted Polish "Heart Throb".  Beautiful dark vampy maroon with gorgeous holo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11021184_898270616837_1804309761229197579_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10991142_898270641787_2305155995387002107_n.jpg
> 
> Zoya Evvie:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10993135_898270591887_2404289038857438479_n.jpg
> 
> Evvie with Orly Sparkling Garbage on top, for extra holo goodness:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 11008386_898270576917_367382975200233684_n.jpg
> 
> Smitten Polish Cauldron Bubble (smoky black/gray with holo) with OPI Comet in the Sky on top:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10455940_898270462147_372783465590344434_n.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 10931223_898270482107_1262408524086308543_n.jpg
> 
> I LOVE OPI Comet...such a cool top coat, tons of color changing glitter of various sizes/shapes. I think I'm gonna buy a backup!
> 
> Last week I had on Zoya Aubrey, then I put Julep Adele over the top which made a pretty cool shimmer shift polish with gold/green flash.


The OPI Comet looks awesome!  Definitely going to look for that one next time I'm out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

OPI - Tickle My France-y


----------



## Geek2

Ooh I love the Nude color!


----------



## Lumaday

Last two:

Orly Naked Canvas.  I wanted a palette cleanser after all the darker colors.  This one is gorgeous, it's got a beautiful purple shimmer/flash to it.  3 coats.




OPI DS Extravagance.  I finally started checking out some of the nail supply shops around my work and was excited to find China Glaze for $3.25, OPI for $4, and these DS holos for $6.50.  I should have been shopping there for polish for the last year vs Sally's and Ulta!  Anyway, I love this one, very sparkly.


----------



## klt19

@@Jessismith Wow beautiful colors! Your application is flawless! How do you get the edges so precise?


----------



## Jessismith

It's Bike Week in Daytona, so here's a nod to the Harley crowd.

Finger Paints Iconic Orange and Nina Ultra Pro Black, topped with Orly Matte Top.


----------



## brandarae

Pog Mo Thoin by Gothic Gala Lacquers


----------



## Jessismith

China Glaze - Victorian


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - Play Date


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - Sexy Divide


----------



## Jessismith

It might be spring, but I can't go long without a nice dark nail!

Finger Paints - Pincurls and Pouts


----------



## marrymemakeup

I like light color nail polish because it gives decent look...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Ready for Easter weekend!

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - B Girl


----------



## Jessismith

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - Rosey Riviter


----------



## Parasoul

General question! Is Essie's Turquoise and Caicos a pretty decent match for Tiffany blue?

Also hi everyone!! Lovely nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

L'Oréal - Royally Yours


----------



## Parasoul

Jessismith said:


> L'Oréal - Royally Yours


That is pretty damn spot on. Thank you for that!!


----------



## Parasoul

I've been working on shaping and cuticles over the past few months that I've been absent. The shape is still kind of off but I didn't want to do anymore and risk having to make my nails even shorter. 

Essie's Turquoise and Caicos.


----------



## KeepOnSingin

Jessismith said:


> Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - Rosey Riviter


How do you like this polish? I've been wanting to try it!


----------



## Nailfinity

I'm wearing OPI I Can't aFjörd Not To. I love this polish!

It's a photo from 2014, my nails are a bit shorter at the moment.


----------



## makeupilove

Oriflame the one.


----------



## Nailfinity

I'm wearing China Glaze Trip of a Lime Time at the moment.


----------



## Jessismith

KeepOnSingin said:


> How do you like this polish? I've been wanting to try it!


Pretty well so far. Some colors/formulas better than others like everything else. They def last at least a week with little signs of wear.


----------



## Jessismith

Sinful Colors - Thimbleberry


----------



## Geek2

That's a beautiful color!


----------



## PeridotCricket

Parasoul said:


> General question! Is Essie's Turquoise and Caicos a pretty decent match for Tiffany blue?
> 
> Also hi everyone!! Lovely nails.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I have Color Club Blue-Ming, which is the closest to Tiffany blue I've ever found.  Color Club Breakfast At ... is pretty close, but with a pearl finish.

To me, Turquoise and Caicos isn't as close a match.


----------



## CaseyR

Picked up this chalkboard nail art kit from the dollar store recently and decided to give it a go finally.  While the black coat is actually not a bad looking matte polish in itself, I found the color pens kinda tricky to use.  I'll try it again, but it wasn't as easy as I thought on my first attempt.  Anyway, I did some random abstract designs with them lol[

attachment=14203:chalk.jpg]


----------



## nifty

Hello all, long time no see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wanted to share a DIY sheer tint experiment:






I added a few drops of ORLY Passion Fruit to NYC Grand Central Station qdtc. Inspired from this blog post:

http://project-swatch.com/diy-sheer-tints-nail-polish/


----------



## CaseyR

nifty said:


> Hello all, long time no see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Wanted to share a DIY sheer tint experiment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I added a few drops of ORLY Passion Fruit to NYC Grand Central Station qdtc. Inspired from this blog post:
> 
> http://project-swatch.com/diy-sheer-tints-nail-polish/


Love it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jessismith

Maybelline Color Show - Frozen Over, over Essie - Parka Perfect


----------



## Jessismith

L'Oréal - Masked Affair


----------



## Blythe11

Nice!


----------



## marrymemakeup

Karolinka said:


> I'm wearing now Inglot, light brown  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Hi. You selected nice color. Really brown color is suitable for everyone.


----------



## CaseyR

Still a favourite of mine, Essence's Grey-t to be here.


----------



## Ashley Calisto

I wish I were wearing Pink Parka by Essie but it's gone forever, never to be seen again  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Laura Richwine

I tend to not wear nail polish because it never seems to last and I'm terrible at applying it, but this was a tester at Sephora and I LOVE the color! I could definitely see myself buying it and wearing it all the time. Photoelectric by Formula X. I was going to add a photo but for some reason MUT tends to butcher my uploads.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Geek2

Here is a link for a how-to for adding images.https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131657-how-to-insert-an-image-into-a-post/

There was an issue in the past of the images rotating but it shouldn't be happening anymore. Let me know if there still is an issue. When you upload and image on mobile, it shows smaller on the screen.


----------



## Laura Richwine

Reija said:


> Here is a link for a how-to for adding images.https://www.makeuptalk.com/f/topic/131657-how-to-insert-an-image-into-a-post/
> 
> There was an issue in the past of the images rotating but it shouldn't be happening anymore. Let me know if there still is an issue. When you upload and image on mobile, it shows smaller on the screen.


Oh great, thanks!

Here's my shoddy polish job then lol. EDIT: Ah boogers, failed again.


----------



## CaseyR

Here's today's nails: Used Essie for the base, and added Ciate's 'Ride My Rocket' on top for an accent nail.


----------



## stdealseeker

I don't have an image of my nails right now but bought a set of nuluv gel polish starter kit from Costco for $29.95 and wanted to share..... and if you guys have any tips for me as I'm using this for the first time


----------



## MartinNathalie9

I'm working my way through a Star Gazer nail polish &amp; varnish kit right now. I love brightly colored nail polish, so it was no question I would buy the entire set!


----------



## Noel Snow

I am wearing Revlon Parfumerie in Chocolate Truffle. Not my favorite scent. It's like a tootsie roll.  I found almost the entire line on clearance at Ulta and Walgreens. If you want these get em now. I think they are being discontinued.  Autumn Spice and Moonlit Woods are the best colors/scents.


----------



## Jessismith

Orly Epix - Spoiler Alert


----------



## pearldrop

Nails Inc. Porchester Square and Mayfair Lane I received in my Birchbox Lovely Day LE box. They are really nice, they look like gel and do not chip at all. I totally recommend them. The only problem was that the color looked streaky with the first coat so I had to do 2 coats, which is no biggie since I usually go for two coats anyways.


----------



## Marie0292

This week I'm wearing this beautiful nails. Inspired in a model that I found in this web http://xn--uasdecoradas-9gb.co/imagenes-de-unas-decoradas/ I think, but any way  there are beautiful.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CaseyR

Definitely my favourite nail polish atm: Deborah Lippmann's 'Across the Universe.'  On a side note, I got a 'Like' from Deborah Lippmann on Instagram recently for a photo posted while wearing this one; yay! lol


----------



## Geek2

Congrats on your like! Thanks for posting. Looks great!


----------



## CaseyR

Reija said:


> Congrats on your like! Thanks for posting. Looks great!


Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Though her line is a little on the pricey side, I definitely recommend trying a bottle.  The colours are really something!


----------



## Geek2

I've never tried Deborah Lippman polishes so good to know. I'll keep my eye out for them in the future.


----------



## JosiePackard

Sally Hansen "Green with Envy." Great formula.


----------



## Lumaday

OPI "Taupeless Beach" from the 2014 Brazil Collection.  A basic light taupey-purple, very classic and elegant for work.


----------



## Jessismith

Nina Ultra Pro - Twinkle Twinkle


----------



## Jessismith

Essie - Mint Candy Apple topped with Maybelline Color Show Veils - Crystal Disguise.


----------



## lauradiniwilk

I am keeping mine bare because I just placed a giant Smith and Cult order and I want to be fully prepared to put it on the second I open the box!!

I think I'm going to try Bitter Buddhist first, what a unique color!


----------



## MissKris17

lauradiniwilk said:


> I am keeping mine bare because I just placed a giant Smith and Cult order and I want to be fully prepared to put it on the second I open the box!!
> 
> I think I'm going to try Bitter Buddhist first, what a unique color!


I never heard of Smith and Cult, so of course I had to look this up. I love the bottles! So cute! But the nail polish is too pricey for me. 

I'm wearing Butter Goss. Love it - pretty rose gold. (Bought a bunch of Butter polishes when they were 50% off at Ulta)


----------



## Jessismith

Orly - Artificial Sweetener. I love this neutral dusty mauve.


----------



## Geek2

Wearing Zoya Vanessa for Valentine's Day today. What nail polish are you wearing?


----------



## Queennie

I've been having a huge nail kick lately! About a month ago I only did my nails for special occasions, they just always chipped and I hated to do my right hand. Now, I can't get enough!
I just took of my polish, but for the past three days I was wearing OPI Natural Nail base coat, Nails Inc Gel Effect in Mayfair Lane (got in a LE Birchbox), NCLA Heart Attack (clear base with pink and red metallic hearts from a pass Glossybox... I think it was?), and my Kiss Jet Dry topcoat (Love this stuff! So cheap too). I think in the morning I am going to paint my nails on a more purple note, after I let my poor acetone soaked nails alone for a bit!


----------



## CaseyR

Had some free time on my hands last night, so I did a base coat of Kozmic Colours in white and added a top coat of Formula X by Sephora.  I love this top coat as it really masks the imperfections made underneath lol


----------



## Geek2

Nice! I love the look! Thanks for posting @@CaseyR!! I'll feature on the home page as nails of the day.


----------



## CaseyR

Reija said:


> Nice! I love the look! Thanks for posting @@CaseyR!! I'll feature on the home page as nails of the day.


Awesome!  Thanks Reija!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LuckyMoon

I'm wearing OPI Show us your Tips from the New Orleans collection.


----------



## Elena K

Zoya Wendy and Zoya Snow White


----------



## Geek2

So pretty @@Elena K ! Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Nadia Bailey

Instead of shaking your polish up and down, roll it between your hands to eradicate and prevent air bubbles. If you paint air bubbles onto your nails, they'll chip faster. I also use the Lady Soma Skin &amp; Nail cream about once a day, and my nails do not chip at all.


----------



## Daisy Watson

Gel polish last longer, OPI is basic, Sally Hansen looks young.


----------



## Lizzie Colbert

Black gel on acrylic stiletto nails with purple, blue and silver foiling. So pretty  :wub:


----------



## KeysRitual

I am wearing Starcastic and Space Junk.. both from Sugarpill cosmetics.. simple but all I have time for lately


----------



## le777

I just did my nails with Rimmel Hot Gossip, it's bright red with a bit of a sparkle, and it looks good for work. And I just painted my toenails with Barry M Shocking Pink, a really fun pink color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

